# All Elite Wrestling Discussion Thread



## Adam Cool

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

RIP RoH


----------



## njcam

It's coming............. <Vince shitting himself>

It will be interesting to see who 'All Elite Wrestling' poach from WWE (ie Back-Of-House staff, as well as on-air talent).


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

There's too many signs for this not to be true at this point. I just wonder what shape this will take. Are they actually going to try and build their own promotion when ROH and NJPW are still around with their partnership and WWE still signing guys left and right?

Like who are they really going to get for this? Unless their idea is a few shows every year or something. But with the Jags Owner possibly being involved you think it would be bigger than that.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

I'm kind of intrigued. Weekly TV will lose my interest 100%. It being the Bucks & Cody, I don't think they want to do NJPW or ROH style touring formats. So we are probably just looking at traditional TV wrestling. All the luck to them, but it's an uphill battle of giant proportions. I really doubt their key audience (which is 100% Youtube, and you really can't monetise Youtube well right now) will be tuning in on cable TV to watch them.


----------



## Donnie

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

:bjpenn Always down for more wrestling on my screen. Not so much more Cool Dad, but the Bucks are cool. I do wonder if other companies are in on this and are working together, or if CODY is about to pull a Dusty and go into business for himself, IF YOU WHEEL. 

Either way, this has my attention.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Cool best of luck to them. 

Uphill battle for sure with staffing, building a talent roster securing a TV deal, promotion it could be a year until you see them do anything with this if all goes according to plan. It will also likely cause other companies to become trepidatious about letting their contracted talent work with them. It's not going to be publically funded at first which would mean that the money is going to be better elsewhere. Billionaires don't exactly like losing or spending their money. You also have to wonder how much The Elite's stock drops without the exposure of New Japan and ROH to aid them.



njcam said:


> It's coming............. <Vince shitting himself>
> 
> It will be interesting to see who 'All Elite Wrestling' poach from WWE (ie Back-Of-House staff, as well as on-air talent).


Why would Vince be shitting himself? It took Cody and the Bucks a year to build a show to draw 10,000 people and that's when they had NJPW and ROH on their side. Now you are looking at trying to find a regular TV spot(when wresting that isn't WWE is struggling to find decent homes on high clearance TV networks) with building a talent roster hiring a fulltime staff promoting finding venues and spending the outlay on producing TV. If they make it to TV regularly then they have to build up an audience(that isn't exactly large even for the companies these people are already performing for and likely no longer will be performing for if they go this route and that's with the infrastructure already in place. This is a gamble more than a guarantee. Like I said before this could be a year away from being a thing that even has legs if it gets that far.


----------



## MC

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

A new promotion for wrestlers to go is always a good thing in my opinion. Opens up the world to new, exciting wrestlers and new innovative stuff. If they want to run it as a proper promotion then I'm all for it, but if it's just going to be a Bullet Club/Elite vanity promotion like Ring Of Honor has become then no thanks. Hopefully it will be the former should this come into fruition.

They seemed to have some decent backing behind then which is good, hopefully they are careful with how they spend it and use it to invest in a decent roster that they can build up rather than just a load of big names where there is no room to grow.

Looking forward to seeing what they have to offer


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

Good on Jericho and JR for giving it a shot. They won't be challenging WWE, but more options for wrestlers and fans isn't a bad thing. Hopefully Jericho doesn't use it to put himself over like Jarrett did in the early TNA days


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

This is amazing with Jericho and JR being involved I have a feeling we might be seeing the start of another promotion like WCW. I hope it is successful. I wonder if they’ll try to get AJ Styles?


----------



## Jokerface17

RapShepard said:


> Good on Jericho and JR for giving it a shot. They won't be challenging WWE, but more options for wrestlers and fans isn't a bad thing. Hopefully Jericho doesn't use it to put himself over like Jarrett did in the early TNA days


I can see Jericho getting the main belt to start with to get eyes on the promotion but Jericho seems to enjoy putting people over so I don’t see him being their “top guy”. 

I’m curious who all they could realistically get and how that’ll effect their relationships with ROH/NJPW/Impact.

I see guys like Pentagon, Fenix, Dalton, the Addiction, Flip coming on board.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

I feel like this will be something that gets a lot of hopes up for real competition in wrestling but ultimately doesn't live up to the hype.


----------



## Buhalovski

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

Jericho loves the wrestling world, he will do everything to find the next big superstars and take them to the next level. Money are not the biggest problem when u compete against WWE though.


----------



## volde

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



MC said:


> If they want to run it as a proper promotion then I'm all for it, but if it's just going to be a Bullet Club/Elite vanity promotion like Ring Of Honor has become then no thanks. Hopefully it will be the former should this come into fruition.


I think it is unavoidable that Elite guys would be main eventers of this promotion. They are doing the groundwork here so it makes sense and who from indies would really be accepted by USA fans as main eventer when you have guys like Cody, Omega and Jericho around?

To me most interesting thing is how it is going to affect RoH/NJPW/Impact/CMLL/AAA. Do they try to make talent sharing deals with them? If so would their partners get along? Interesting stuff to think about.


----------



## Adam Cool

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

Honestly they shouldn't complain if New Japan decides to make them to do the job for more loyal Westerners like Juice and Jay and Even the Tongans 

You cannot fault New Japan at all if they don't wanna push them after this


----------



## NotGuilty

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

I guess i don't see why JR is doing this as he's up there in years. Jericho makes sense with his interviews lately.


----------



## olegbeast

This is very interesting... this is good for the industry but NJPW and ROH can’t be too happy. Especially NJPW because they went all in with the Elite and Jericho - Omega, Jericho and Cody currently hold the top 3 belts in NJPW. I wonder if they are re-considering pushing outsider gaijins over their home grown talent.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

I doubt that Kenny leaves NJPW full time for this. Maybe a couple of appearances for PPVS/TV


----------



## Stetho

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

I just hope they don't adopt the moronic WWE way of thinking and they keep working with everyone all around the world


----------



## volde

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



Stetho said:


> I just hope they don't adopt the moronic WWE way of thinking and they keep working with everyone all around the world


Based on stuff that I have seen them say I would be really surprised if they didn't have some kinda of "work with everyone" strategy. Question is if everyone else will agree to that.


----------



## Ace

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

I'm so down with this if Jericho and JR are running things.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



Jokerface17 said:


> I can see Jericho getting the main belt to start with to get eyes on the promotion but Jericho seems to enjoy putting people over so I don’t see him being their “top guy”.
> 
> I’m curious who all they could realistically get and how that’ll effect their relationships with ROH/NJPW/Impact.
> 
> I see guys like Pentagon, Fenix, Dalton, the Addiction, Flip coming on board.


I'm worried just because you never know, this in Jericho's mind could be his chance to prove he should've been the guy somewhere. Obviously wild speculation, but I can't help it with such a risky move lol


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

If this is true then this is great. Another promotion for wrestlers to do what they love. It's not going to compete with WWE and nobody should ever expect it to so I hope noone thinks that. 

I kinda wonder how they're going to do it. I personally would like for them to get new talent that isn't already everywhere on the independent circuit just so that we get new names out there. But they'll probably just work with other existing promotions. 

@RapShepard I hope he doesn't do that. He has to understand that when you start a promotion it isn't about YOU...it's about the talent you put there and the fans that pay to see your shit. He was never the guy(To my knowledge)but he's had a good career. Put Ego aside and let others shine.


----------



## Mgene15

A long shot, but I hope it can be the WWE alternative


----------



## RKing85

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

as soon as Jericho denied it, that pretty much confirmed to me that something was up.


----------



## SolarKhan

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

What if the Bucks, Cody and the Elite just RUN the promotion with guest appearances, but leave the day to day administration to more experienced minds?


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

Just what we need.... another wrestling promotion! At least they have a billionaire backing them so we should get some traction and buzz. There is a wrestling boom. No doubt about it


----------



## Stetho

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



The Raw Smackdown said:


> If this is true then this is great. Another promotion for wrestlers to do what they love. *It's not going to compete with WWE and nobody should ever expect it to so I hope noone thinks that. *
> 
> I kinda wonder how they're going to do it. I personally would like for them to get new talent that isn't already everywhere on the independent circuit just so that we get new names out there. But they'll probably just work with other existing promotions.
> 
> @RapShepard I hope he doesn't do that. He has to understand that when you start a promotion it isn't about YOU...it's about the talent you put there and the fans that pay to see your shit. He was never the guy(To my knowledge)but he's had a good career. Put Ego aside and let others shine.


Not that sure. We're talking about big money and about names who put 10 000 asses to an indy show.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

My main issue is that we can see the same guys on tv in other promotions. Njpw,roh,mlw,lucha,impact. Its getting boring. What made the first two seasons of lu so great is that you didn't see Pentagon or Fenix or Ricochet or Cage,etc anywhere else. As a FAN,this whole freedom of sharing wrestlers have water down the business. There are no more dream matches.


----------



## shandcraig

The name is very lame in my opinion. Just a tribute to a few guys but no classy legacy feel to the name. Hope it works out regardless

I think ALL IN or ALL IN WRESTLING sounds a lot more legit of a meaning. All in on whatever we do in this promotion. Any storyline anything we're all in


----------



## Garmonbozia

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

Elite Wrestling World has a ring to it.


----------



## yeahright2

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



njcam said:


> It's coming............. <Vince shitting himself>


Probably, but that´s due to old age, not fear of an upcoming wrestling promotion.


----------



## InexorableJourney

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

The most tempting offer would be contracts with windows.

So for every 3 months of a contract, the wrestler has the option of taking bookings outside the company for say, one week.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



> As previously noted, the braintrust behind the National Football League's Jacksonville Jaguars appear to be getting into the professional wrestling business, as a limited liability company named All Elite Wrestling has been formed and is headquartered out of the TIAA Bank Field, where the Jags play their home games.
> 
> Recently, All Elite Wrestling, LLC applied for several trademarks that provide some insight as to the possible direction of the new pro wrestling promotion. The trademark filings suggest that The Elite [Thee, Thee Elite] will be involved in the startup.
> 
> With that said, Dave Meltzer spoke this morning on Wrestling Observer Radio about how important The Young Bucks are to making sure this venture even happens. Bluntly, he stated that if The Young Bucks do not decide to be a part of AEW, the deal will not exist. Since The Young Bucks are still under contract with ROH until the end of the year they are not free to negotiate. So, it is possible The Young Bucks do decide to sign with WWE or ROH after the first of the year and the whole idea is scrapped.
> 
> The situation, however, is different for Chris Jericho, Cody [Rhodes] and Brandi Rhodes. Since those three are currently not under a contract with anyone they are free to begin negotiations. Whether they decide to sign with the new AEW venture, WWE, ROH or NJPW has also yet to be determined.
> 
> In addition to seeking trademarks for 'All Elite Wrestling', All Elite Wrestling, LLC has attempted to procure two trademarks for 'AEW', a standard character mark for the letters 'AEW' as well as a mark for an 'AEW' logo featuring lettering akin to military stencilling.
> 
> Additionally, All Elite Wrestling, LLC has applied for trademarks for 'AEW Double or Nothing', 'Double or Nothing', 'AEW All Out', 'All Out', and 'Tuesday Night Dynamite'. The applications for 'AEW Double or Nothing' and 'AEW All Out' are accompanied by logos while the filings for 'Double or Nothing', 'All Out', and 'Tuesday Night Dynamite' are merely standard character marks for the wording only.
> 
> Interestingly, the application for 'AEW Double or Nothing' carries with it a logo of a poker chip with the wording 'AEW Double or Nothing' scrawled over the chip. While 'AEW Double or Nothing' has been rumored to be the title of the follow up pay-per-view to ALL IN, this common sense assumption cannot be confirmed through review of the trademark applications alone because the trademark, along with all of the other marks on record for All Elite Wrestling, LLC, are general and outline identical goods and services to each other.
> 
> Similarly, although it makes sense that 'Tuesday Night Dynamite' would be the name of All Elite Wrestling, LLC's weekly television broadcast, the application for 'Tuesday Night Dynamite' lists identical goods and services as all of the other trademark applications filed by All Elite Wrestling, LLC.
> 
> If there was any question whether 'The Elite' would be involved in this provocative venture with All Elite Wrestling, LLC, the filing for 'AEW All Out' should lay such doubts to rest, as the proposed 'AEW All Out' logo looks like the 'ALL IN' logo with a line striking through 'IN' and 'OUT' inscribed over it. This suggests that All Elite Wrestling, LLC will be associated with the people behind 'ALL IN' or at least that The Khans would not be receiving a cease and desist from The Young Bucks. Jokes aside, Killing The Business, Inc., The Jacksons' company, would be fully within its legal rights to contest All Elite Wrestling, LLC's trademark of 'AEW All Out' and 'All Out' as 'All In' was recently trademarked by Killing The Business, Inc.
> 
> Another interesting detail is that as of this writing, Killing The Business, Inc. has made no attempt to trademark 'The Elite' for pro wrestling purposes. Given that The Young Bucks, Cody, Hangman Page, Marty Scurll, and Kenny Omega call themselves 'The Elite' and Killing The Business, Inc. has trademarked 'Being The Elite' for the purposes of the stable's highly successful YouTube show, it is curious that 'The Elite' has not been snapped up by Killing The Business, Inc. and we have seen instead the formation of a new company, 'All Elite Wrestling, LLC'.
> 
> Meltzer also confirmed on Wrestling Observer Radio earlier today that he knows of people in WWE that are very interested in the new AEW venture. He was quick to point out that it does not mean any of the names he has spoken with in WWE will do anything. They are open to it and if AEW gets off the ground, ala WCW in the 90s, it could become a new destination for talent.


Some more details.


----------



## InexorableJourney

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

I hope they use a glidecam.


----------



## njcam

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



njcam said:


> It's coming............. <Vince shitting himself>
> 
> It will be interesting to see who 'All Elite Wrestling' poach from WWE (ie Back-Of-House staff, as well as on-air talent).





MonkasaurusRex said:


> Why would Vince be shitting himself? It took Cody and the Bucks a year to build a show to draw 10,000 people and that's when they had NJPW and ROH on their side. Now you are looking at trying to find a regular TV spot(when wresting that isn't WWE is struggling to find decent homes on high clearance TV networks) with building a talent roster hiring a fulltime staff promoting finding venues and spending the outlay on producing TV. If they make it to TV regularly then they have to build up an audience(that isn't exactly large even for the companies these people are already performing for and likely no longer will be performing for if they go this route and that's with the infrastructure already in place. This is a gamble more than a guarantee. Like I said before this could be a year away from being a thing that even has legs if it gets that far.





yeahright2 said:


> Probably, but that´s due to old age, not fear of an upcoming wrestling promotion.


Vince/WWE were only 5-6 months away from becoming financially ruined when they were up against WCW. The owner of 'All Elite Wrestling', Tony Khan (and Father) are willing to put-up (and loose) US$700m to get this promotion happening.

So again, I say.... <Vince shitting himself>.

One of the WWE/McMahon's weaknesses is that they don't do well up against competition promotions.


----------



## scumbag

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



USAUSA1 said:


> My main issue is that we can see the same guys on tv in other promotions. Njpw,roh,mlw,lucha,impact. Its getting boring. What made the first two seasons of lu so great is that you didn't see Pentagon or Fenix or Ricochet or Cage,etc anywhere else. As a FAN,this whole freedom of sharing wrestlers have water down the business. There are no more dream matches.


yea have to agree with you on this !


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

Shahid Khan is no Effin joke man, He's really turned the Jags around overall excluding this season. If hes serious about this, he'll be pouring SERIOUS money into it. Dude almost bought Wembley stadium.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



njcam said:


> Vince/WWE were only 5-6 months away from becoming financially ruined when they were up against WCW. The owner of 'All Elite Wrestling', Tony Khan (and Father) are willing to put-up (and loose) *US$700m* to get this promotion happening.
> 
> So again, I say.... <Vince shitting himself>.
> 
> One of the WWE/McMahon's weaknesses is that they don't do well up against competition promotions.


Where did you get that number? Seriously asking because I haven't seen anyone throw an actual number out there.


----------



## The3

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



> – AEW Double Or Nothing
> – AEW All Out
> – AEW
> *– Tuesday Night Dynamite*
> – ALL OUT
> – Double Or Nothing
> – All Elite Wrestling


Putting this show on a Tuesday night is a bad idea


----------



## njcam

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

2 WWE Main Roster Superstars Moving To New Promotion, Report Says

https://www.ibtimes.com/2-wwe-main-roster-superstars-moving-new-promotion-report-says-2735237



> Two WWE main roster superstars have reportedly agreed to join a new wrestling promotion when their contracts expire.
> 
> Earlier this month, it was revealed All Elite Wrestling, LLC had filed trademarks for a new wrestling promotion headed by Tony Khan, co-owner of the Jacksonville Jaguars.
> 
> "According to the trademark filings, All Elite Wrestling, LLC is based out of Jacksonville, FL," the report read. "That would also align with the rumors about the Khan family being involved. ... All Elite Wrestling, LLC is registered to an address at 1 TIAA Bank Field Drive in Jacksonville. That address just happens to be the address of the stadium for the Jacksonville Jaguars. The stadium is owned by Shad Khan."
> 
> Rumors further stated the likes of former WWE champion Chris Jericho, commentator Jim Ross, The Young Bucks, Cody Rhodes, Marty Scurll, Hangman Page and Kenny Omega would all be a part of the new promotion.
> 
> Jericho and Ross were notably rumored to be starting a new promotion last month, but both denied such reports.
> 
> However, these trademark filings seem to indicate something is definitely in motion. And, according to an exclusive by WrestleTalk, the promotion is already beginning their recruitment of top stars.
> 
> "WrestleTalk can exclusively reveal via our industry sources that at least two WWE main roster stars have been informally approached about signing with the new group once their contracts expire," the report read. "We understand that both have provisionally accepted the proposed deal and will depart WWE in April at the latest."
> 
> "Furthermore, our sources note that although the trademarks have been registered, the confirmation of the deal relies on the proposed promotion getting a financially worthwhile television or streaming deal and should only be considered '50/50' at this stage."
> 
> *There was no indication as to who the two superstars could be, but one guess could be former WWE champion AJ Styles.*
> 
> The 41-year-old recently dropped his title last week, something he advocated for, and is currently in negotiations over a new deal with his contract expiring in April.
> 
> He is said to want a reduced schedule due to the time he has spent away from his family, though it's uncertain if the WWE will oblige to his demands.
> 
> A recent report revealed that depending on how contract talks go, Styles could be set for a reduced role heading into Wrestlemania season next month, so that certainly makes things interesting with this new rumor.
> 
> Styles also used to wrestle with the likes of The Young Bucks and Omega during their time at New Japan Pro Wrestling while his first big feud in the WWE was with Jericho.
> 
> Regardless, a new wrestling promotion that could seriously challenge the WWE is something many have wanted for years ever since the company bought out its longtime rival WCW back in 2001.


----------



## validreasoning

njcam said:


> njcam said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's coming............. <Vince shitting himself>
> 
> It will be interesting to see who 'All Elite Wrestling' poach from WWE (ie Back-Of-House staff, as well as on-air talent).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MonkasaurusRex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Vince be shitting himself? It took Cody and the Bucks a year to build a show to draw 10,000 people and that's when they had NJPW and ROH on their side. Now you are looking at trying to find a regular TV spot(when wresting that isn't WWE is struggling to find decent homes on high clearance TV networks) with building a talent roster hiring a fulltime staff promoting finding venues and spending the outlay on producing TV. If they make it to TV regularly then they have to build up an audience(that isn't exactly large even for the companies these people are already performing for and likely no longer will be performing for if they go this route and that's with the infrastructure already in place. This is a gamble more than a guarantee. Like I said before this could be a year away from being a thing that even has legs if it gets that far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeahright2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably, but that´s due to old age, not fear of an upcoming wrestling promotion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vince/WWE were only 5-6 months away from becoming financially ruined when they were up against WCW. The owner of 'All Elite Wrestling', Tony Khan (and Father) are willing to put-up (and loose) US$700m to get this promotion happening.
> 
> So again, I say.... <Vince shitting himself>.
> 
> One of the WWE/McMahon's weaknesses is that they don't do well up against competition promotions.
Click to expand...

WWE weren't doing well financially before the Monday night war started with $80m annually in revenue and losses of $5-7m a year..today they are generating over $800m a year (will be over a billion when new tv deals kick in) and already have about $60m in profits for first 9 months of 2018..so wwe the company is vastly different now than they were in 1994-97 and even then I think it's a big myth they were that close to bankruptcy at the time given they never put Titan tower up for sale even.

Anyway WCW had history, owned and run by biggest tv mogul at the time and prime time on a bigger network than wwe. Also biggest star of the previous decade and still they needed one of the hottest programs ever to put them on top.

Bob Carter spent probably hundreds of millions on TNA so what does $700m mean..is that money to throw away, budget for a year/5 years. WWE spend $700m annually right now, UFC spend about $500m so I can't see a startup pro wrestling promotion outspending someone as big as them.

Unless you have the rock, Cena or Lesnar (preferably all three) and a bigger TV deal than WWE so either abc/NBC or CBS prime time come 2019 you ain't challenging WWE on a serious level.


----------



## The Wood

This is an interesting move. The Khans have enough money behind them to create something pretty much sustainable. They can also benefit their other companies from this venture. Tony runs a a sports media and marketing agency or something, and Shad has his fingers in engineering and mechanical development, I believe. Plus Shad can always put the boys up in his hotel when they're in Toronto. Slightly more seriously though, they can benefit from the current landscape. WWE fans are fed up and the product has changed from being even sports entertainment to being this volume cover-all automatic content-driver. A promotion that requires two hours commitment a week could be refreshing to the demographics who would show interest in WWE. The TV landscape has also changed tremendously since the days WCW went out of business. Now TV is going out of business, and it needs live entertainment to kind of keep things chugging along. Vince gets paid $100 million per hour he generates. Getting paid $50 million is half-price and enough to cover a lot of your company's expenses. 

There are some serious people involved in this. Jim Ross and Barry Bloom (if Bloom is still involved) have a history of being involved in some really important backstage stuff. Plus, JR was the voice of WWF at its highest peaks. That might not mean anything to many TV executives, but having Vince McMahon's announcer and former head of talent relations does a lot for posturing. Providing another place for people to work also means that WWE talent can have more leverage negotiating with WWE, which is going to be good for that product too. But the problem WWE has is that they are committed to this obscene amount of content they need to create each week. All Elite has the benefit of being able to have sharper, succinct, pro-wrestling focus. I can see this being strangely successful.



The3 said:


> Putting this show on a Tuesday night is a bad idea


How come? 

SmackDown is going to be moving to Fridays, which is a bad night for television. Wrestling fans who are in the habit of watching on that night are going to be looking for something else to watch. WWE could change their schedule up to keep the Tuesday touring date and try and launch a new show to compete on Tuesdays, but that is going to be the third wheel and just going to stretch them further. 



TD Stinger said:


> Where did you get that number? Seriously asking because I haven't seen anyone throw an actual number out there.


I haven't seen an actual number either, but maybe it's coming from Khan being willing to spend $800 million on Wembley Stadium (which is the price of 80 WrestleMania sets). I'm not sure whether he's going to be funding it himself, or whether he's going to be splitting the bill with Tony, Cody, The Bucks and possibly other investors, but if he's willing to put even half of that amount into things, then they are off to a viable start. They'd need more than that to run at Vince's level, but none of that takes into account the growing pains of starting your own promotion off smart and the amount of revenue you will get in. 



Beatles123 said:


> Shahid Khan is no Effin joke man, He's really turned the Jags around overall excluding this season. If hes serious about this, he'll be pouring SERIOUS money into it. Dude almost bought Wembley stadium.


Yep. The only reason a billionaire would get into a wrestling promotion is if he saw how to make money off it. I mean, right now it's all theoretical, but if they get a TV network that is willing to agree (and the name "Dynamite" makes me think they are angling for TNT), then all of a sudden splitting with a bit of money to cover contracts and overhead is nothing. It really does come down to whether or not they can get a TV deal. Otherwise, Khan could float it, no worries, but it's just a matter of whether or not it gains the traction he wants and whether he considers the long-term risk (even if the money is a small drop in his bucket) worth it.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



Stetho said:


> Not that sure. We're talking about big money and about names who put 10 000 asses to an indy show.


Once with a year of promotion. They are also guys who don't fill out convention centers weekly. They can create something, NWA-TNA and WWA are proof of that. They can also not get off the ground as XWF is proof of that. 

Looking at Tuesday, Thursday, or Sat makes sense when WWE is committed to Monday, Wed, and Friday in 2019. Basing themselves as a business out the HQ of the Jags makes sense. You just got to make sure JEricho and these guys doesn't become Jeff JArrett. 

Getting good TV clearance is the question mark as they have few option with WWE no longer being tied to exclusivity clauses. Why would I if I'm viacom for instance offer them a tv deal over the proven WWE product if they are willing to put NXT up to sell for a tv network? WWE comes with their own name, production values, crew, and equipment as well as advertising sponsors. Now they may try to explore Amazon for streaming, but Vince locked Hulu down years ago so no other wrestling touches it when people questioned why years ago before they got big. 

I wish them the best and its good for them


----------



## Robbyfude

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

How good is Khan? As long as he's not as dumb as Dixie Carter bringing in Hogan and Bischoff which destroyed TNA in which they never recovered from, then they shoukd be fine.


----------



## Sincere

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

Another new promotion, but the same question remains: how will they get a good TV deal on a popular network?


----------



## The3

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



njcam said:


> 2 WWE Main Roster Superstars Moving To New Promotion, Report Says
> 
> https://www.ibtimes.com/2-wwe-main-roster-superstars-moving-new-promotion-report-says-2735237


*WWE*
*Mauro Ranallo*: June 2019
*Kevin Owens*: April 2023 (minimum; signed 5-year deal in 2018)
*Paige:* 2019
*Big Show:* Spring 2021
Mandy Rose: Late 2020
*Jim Ross:* March 2019
T*he Miz:* 2022
*Stephanie McMahon *- October 7, 2019 (as on-screen talent)
*Mojo Rawley*- 2020
*Rey Mysterio-* October 2020 (out clause after 18 months)
T*he Good Brothers-* 2019
*Shinsuke Nakamura-* 2019
*AJ Styles-* April 2019

Other promotions https://www.fightful.com/wrestling/...ling-contract-expirations-wwe-njpw-roh-gfw-lu



Sincere said:


> Another new promotion, but the same question remains: how will they get a good TV deal on a popular network?


DAZN
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGUrCR_ssEA


----------



## hgr423

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

The Young Bucks have been featured on PWG, ROH, and NJPW for close to 10 years now, and I've generally enjoyed them. But I think their current focus on merchandising and self promotion is going to hurt their own marketability as draws, if it hasn't already.

Their matches aren't as consistently strong as they were several years ago, and this year they appear more focused on their Youtube show, t-shirt production, self promoted All In event, and contract negotiations which haven't interested me as much as seeing good wrestlers in good matches. The other stuff is a time suck.

I'd like to continue to watch a YB match once in a while, but I think there has recently been disproportionate attention on them as well as Cody and Omega given all of the other talent in the business. I don't have an interest in seeing a wrestling promotion centered on these guys. If they left NJPW, that wouldn't impact my interest in that promotion.


----------



## famicommander

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

It will be interesting to see if they seek a continued business relationship with NJPW/ROH/PWG/CMLL/RevPro or if they try to go solo.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

Everyone knows WWE could use some competition, serious competition!


----------



## Sin City Saint

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

Will be an interesting 2019. Hope the best for them. Will be an uphill battle as others have said. I assume ROH and NJPW will want to continue working with them even with them having a new promotion of their own. ROH definitely needs them more than they need ROH at this point IMO. It’s also going to be interesting how they present the new company (if it launches). It’s always fun to speculate with this business...here’s a few possibilities that come to my own mind with them registering a name for a possible weekly show...

-A taping schedule similar to ROH, possibly even in the same cities (with one ROH taping and then one taping for their show), taping around four episodes each time...

-Five All In weekends a year with the big PPV followed by two nights of TV tapings (with five episodes taped each night) 

-Getting ring skirts/turnbuckle covers and taping just four of their own matches during the ROH TV taping (usually about four episodes taped at a time) and continuing Being The Elite as their show (with about 25 minute of BTE) and a 15 minute match attached at the end rebranded as their TV name. Likely still releasing a portion of BTE online but advertising the full show as being seen on their network. 

-Going to WWE, and still doing this promotion with this being in the contract (Matt Hardy’s Broken Universe being the example here, but more full time). 

-Doing a single All In show each year and simply broadcasting BTE on TV all year.


----------



## PrettyLush

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

"Tuesday Night Dynamite" sounds horrible and cartoony lol


----------



## Daggdag

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



The3 said:


> *WWE*
> *Mauro Ranallo*: June 2019
> *Kevin Owens*: April 2023 (minimum; signed 5-year deal in 2018)
> *Paige:* 2019
> *Big Show:* Spring 2021
> Mandy Rose: Late 2020
> *Jim Ross:* March 2019
> T*he Miz:* 2022
> *Stephanie McMahon *- October 7, 2019 (as on-screen talent)
> *Mojo Rawley*- 2020
> *Rey Mysterio-* October 2020 (out clause after 18 months)
> T*he Good Brothers-* 2019
> *Shinsuke Nakamura-* 2019
> *AJ Styles-* April 2019
> 
> Other promotions https://www.fightful.com/wrestling/...ling-contract-expirations-wwe-njpw-roh-gfw-lu
> 
> 
> 
> DAZN
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGUrCR_ssEA


In my opinion, AEW would likely go after Styles and Nakamura, whose contracts are both ending in early 2019. And both have pasts with ROH and NJPW who are likely to have partnerships with AEW. 





From the looks of it, they are setting up All-In and All-Out as two supercards. I wouldn't be surprised if we saw a trademark for All Over or All the Way as third and possibly fourth supercards.

And I am sure AEW will be the official sponsor for the next Rock N' Rager At Sea, since Jericho is apparently one of the founders of the company. 

With Khan backing them, AEW would be able to get a great TV deal, and could easily afford to put on annual shows in MSG and other major arenas.


----------



## volde

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



famicommander said:


> It will be interesting to see if they seek a continued business relationship with NJPW/ROH/PWG/CMLL/RevPro or if they try to go solo.


I'm sure that they'd want to continue that relationship, but I'm not sure what exactly would be the benefit to RoH and NJPW (and CMLL is probably going to do whatever NJPW does)? 

Sure, likely more people in USA would be exposed to RoH and NJPW stars, but why then go to RoH show or NJPW's US show if you can see their guys anyway on AEW? To me partnerships between bigger promotions make sense only when they are operating, and focusing, mostly in different parts of the world.


----------



## DoucheyLifter

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

Shahid Khan? That's where I tune out. What's this wrestling promotion going to be called? TPW? Terrorist Pro Wrestling? Do me a favor, gtfo my wrestling and stick to your kneeling and police-hating NFL, thanks!


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



volde said:


> I'm sure that they'd want to continue that relationship, but I'm not sure what exactly would be the benefit to RoH and NJPW (and CMLL is probably going to do whatever NJPW does)?
> 
> Sure, likely more people in USA would be exposed to RoH and NJPW stars, but why then go to RoH show or NJPW's US show if you can see their guys anyway on AEW? To me partnerships between bigger promotions make sense only when they are operating, and focusing, mostly in different parts of the world.


This is what I'm wondering right now. If this thing actually gets off the ground and becomes as successful as it can, ROH is kind of getting the short end of the stick. They're the ones that have been around for 17 years and have given The Elite/BC the platform for BTE and All In. Hell, at times watching ROH this year was like watching an infomercial for those other shows.

So if this gets off the ground and talents like Cody, the Bucks, Hangman, Scurll, Daniels, Kaz, etc. leave or at least get reduced roles in the company, what do they really have left at that point. And with all these similar talents, ROH will look just like a B show in comparison.

Maybe I'm looking too much into it, but I don't see how this looks great for ROH if this gets off the ground.


----------



## WRESTLINGMASTER23

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

If they can get a TV deal this will happen!


----------



## Stetho

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



TD Stinger said:


> This is what I'm wondering right now. If this thing actually gets off the ground and becomes as successful as it can, ROH is kind of getting the short end of the stick. They're the ones that have been around for 17 years and have given The Elite/BC the platform for BTE and All In. Hell, at times watching ROH this year was like watching an infomercial for those other shows.
> 
> So if this gets off the ground and talents like Cody, the Bucks, Hangman, Scurll, Daniels, Kaz, etc. leave or at least get reduced roles in the company, what do they really have left at that point. And with all these similar talents, ROH will look just like a B show in comparison.
> 
> Maybe I'm looking too much into it, but I don't see how this looks great for ROH if this gets off the ground.


ROH completely deserves it. They've been absolutely pointless for months/years and they're wasting all of those partnerships they have. Good news if another company with better booking ability benefits from them now.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

I want this to happen just so I can watch a weekly wrestling show called Tuesday Night Dynamite.

It can be the Smoky Mountain Wrestling I've been missing. Only with people Cornette doesn't like. Fascinating.


----------



## Jokerface17

I’m all for this, WWE is always going to be the #1 promotion but that doesn’t mean that we can’t have a strong #2


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

It's going to be an outrageously hard road to hoe to be a strong #2 today. This reminds me of something _*JJ Dillon*_ said in an interview when he was asked how do you create a successful wrestling company, and he said with some cynicism:

"First thing I would say is I hope you have a lot of money, and when I say a lot of money I'm talking Ted Turner money, deep, deep pockets. Now if you had the money, it's a talent driven business. You need talent and when the territories went out there were guys that making a living in the business that you could cherry pick, main events guys from territories and you could put a nucleus of top guys together and then filled it out with guys underneath who then could get the rub, and if they had the potential, could eventually make stars out of them to give you that talent roster, because it is a talent-driven business It isn't that easy now."

"If you have money, and you have the talent-- but I'd stop right here and ask, where's your talent pool? *Where are you going to get them from?* .... then you got to get creative people to know what to do with them. Because you can't have meaningful issues which is what sells tickets, until you have characters who are meaningful. You need a creative mind to know what to do with it. Then you have to have exposure, you need television and you can't have television that's on 3 am and expect to run live events and make it profitable......" 

".....now if you take on a cable network, you count the number of stations that you can choose from in the 100s. *How are you going to have a new program let the world know that you're out there* and that this is where to find you and to build a loyal following? I don't know where that is. It's certainly not wrestling magazines. Ads, major newspapers, I mean wrestling fans don't read ads-- I don't hate that word out there. So I could think of all the reasons why if you have money and say 'I love the wrestling business, I want to get in it', and I'd say give me a dollar, and now I'll send you a lot of money and tell you... don't get in the wrestling business. Put your money somewhere else, do something else. It's the greatest business in the world, but it's the most challenging business and I don't know that it's possible at this day & time for a new player to come in and be successful."

---

Of course, he didn't mention the use of internet streams, but still in any case that would be like a whole lot of other promotions trying to do the same things with internet streams and internet based networks. That's not going to cut it. People are looking for in this case, specifically an alternative to something like RAW on the USA network. People are hoping for competition here, REAL competition. But that is going to be extremely hard to do. next to impossible, even. WWE are so huge now, they could literally just put a guppy in a fish bowl in the middle of the ring for 3 hrs and they still wouldn't notice any competition even if it was out there.


----------



## JustAName

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

If this ever gets legs, Nakamura, Balor, maybe Ziggler and a few others I would love to see give WWE the finger and finally get the recognition they deserve. I mean seriously Juice Robinson was looked on as nothing in WWE and he has an amazing character now in NJPW and owns it, the talent has never been the problem in WWE, the presentation of said talent is where everything is fucked up


----------



## PrettyLush

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

Honestly this shit smells like a work from the bucks, cody and big dave to raise their worth even higher by the time their contracts ends.


----------



## NapperX

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

If this is true, then MLW, ROH and Impact will take a major hit. Considering Jericho is rumoured to be involved and knowing he persuaded Anthem's president to hire Callis as one of the guy's to be in charge of Impact Wrestling then chances are that Callis could join AEW. It won't surprise me if the backstage guys they are trying to target in WWE are Sabolsky, Graves, Heyman, Regal, Justin Roberts, Ranjin Singh.

They will need to have a *proper roster, creative, marketing, television deal, great touring events, ppvs.

Proper weight-classes would work as well...
*
By weight-class I mean two legit weight divisions...one for the light-weights, and one for the Heavyweights, but does not include World division.

Tag-Team Champions
Lightweight Champion
Womens Champion
Heavyweight Champion
World Champion

The roster shouldn't be more than 30 at first

5 tag-teams, 5 lightweight contenders, 5 women championship contenders, 5 heavyweight championship contenders, and 5 world championship contenders.

By having legit weightclasses you minimize some injuries and give your roster longevity. The World division is reserved for the guys who can lead your company, but that the Champion is the face of the brand.

By putting a couple of famous tag-teams in your tag-team division you create that buzz and showcase them as well the younger tag-teams.

Lightweight division could easily have a famous cruiserweight from years past, but he will put over the younger ones.

Women's division would need to showcase 3 previous and famous champions in the industry and eventually help put over the other 2.

Heavyweight division would need at least 2 popular heavyweights and former champions that help put over the emerging 3 heavyweights. 

World division will have to start off with 2 world famous former champions to get fans in the seats, fans talking on social media, and appeal to television in order to push the other 3 to become just as popular.

As the promotion expands and becomes popular, you then add in a new title known as National Championship, and that this effectively becomes the division where old meets new. As it expands even more, you will eventually need to have a training center, a couple of scouts (talent relations), etc.

Afterall, they plan on going big with deep pockets, so why not utilize the synonym of all-stars as well?

Also...one final thought...have some sort of decent wellness program?.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



JustAName said:


> If this ever gets legs, Nakamura, Balor, maybe Ziggler and a few others I would love to see give WWE the finger and finally get the recognition they deserve. I mean seriously Juice Robinson was looked on as nothing in WWE and he has an amazing character now in NJPW and owns it, the talent has never been the problem in WWE, the presentation of said talent is where everything is fucked up


This attitude is one I don't get if every allegedly "misused" WWE signed wrestler goes here or any promotion in particular what's stopping them from going right back into a midcarder situation? You named 3 and then said a few others. How many main event spots do you think exist? How much spotlight do you think can go around? In particular if this fed really was run by active wrestlers what makes you think they wouldn't book themselves on top first?


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

Of course y2j denies it


----------



## volde

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



RapShepard said:


> This attitude is one I don't get if every allegedly "misused" WWE signed wrestler goes here or any promotion in particular what's stopping them from going right back into a midcarder situation? You named 3 and then said a few others. How many main event spots do you think exist? How much spotlight do you think can go around? In particular if this feud really was run by active wrestlers what makes you think they wouldn't book themselves on top first?


Yeah, Cody is not going to book someone like Ziggler over himself.


----------



## Ucok

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

WWE seriously need some competition, in past wrestling fans brag about who's better between WCW and WWF, I want that thing come again, like now fans from DC and Marvel trash each other about their favorite superhero from both publisher


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



volde said:


> Yeah, Cody is not going to book someone like Ziggler over himself.


If All In is any indication, even the big non-Elite names have little chance of getting to go over.


----------



## Jokerface17

RapShepard said:


> volde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Cody is not going to book someone like Ziggler over himself.
> 
> 
> 
> If All In is any indication, even the big non-Elite names have little chance of getting to go over.
Click to expand...

Omega had just won the IWGP title and should have gone over Pentagon. Plus they wanted to play up the Jericho cruise.

They were giving Cody his NWA title reign to get people talking about the NWA again which was the right call (and Aldis got it back pretty quickly)

Hangman > Joey Janela

The Bucks and Ibushi went over Mysterio/Bandito/Fenix and they should have considering that they work together often 

Scurll lost to Okada 

So it’s not like the wins and losses weren’t justified


----------



## volde

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

I don't think that anyone is really arguing if they should or shouldn't have gone over. Point is that some midcarders from WWE are unlikely to get strong booking in theoretical AEW just because WWE are "underutilizing" them.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

Anyone migrating between the promotions early would get favourable positioning and booking, however. One, as a sign of gratitude and two, to entice others to make the same move.

I don't get the vibe from Cody & the Bucks that they'd do the Dusty Rhodes/Triple H special. If they get someone who is more over & more talented than they are, they'd do the job on the big shows 99 times out of 100. Bucks have always let established and tenured tag teams rotate wins with them.


----------



## Piper's Pit

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

If this happens it will be a bomb ratings wise - they'll be lucky to get 400k weekly (or is 400k considered a good rating nowadays ?).

The people behind this need to realize that WWE get's relatively good ratings *because they're the WWE* and not because of the quality of the programming (LOL), the strength of the WWE brand name is incredible with a rich and long history. Look at Impact and ROH, they can't draw shit ratings wise because professional wrestling is basically dead, sports entertainment is alive and well but the market for that is very small and niche, made up of almost entirely of fat bearded guys with glasses in their 30's and 40's.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

As far as guys jumping ship from WWE, I don't know if really about getting a "main event spot." It's more to me being fulfilled creatively. Look at Finn Balor. Finn Balor is a guy who hardly ever has an actual storyline dedicated to him. He's used mostly as a guy who can make other guys like McIntyre, Lashley, Corbin, etc. look good.

And it's not that he always loses. He's about 50/50 most of the time. It's that most of the matches he's in don't really matter, because there isn't a lot going for them storyline wise.

So if he cares about that and he got a sweet deal from this potential new company, I could see him wanting to leave. Same thing with guys like Gallows & Anderson who are doing absolutely nothing.

Ziggler's a guy I don't agree about honestly. #1, if he wanted to leave WWE, he would have done so years ago. And #2, while Dolph has been underutilized in the past, this year he's been at Tag Champion, IC Champion, been apart of main event angles. I don't see him leaving after all that.

I still find it hard to believe the reports that 2 talents have already agreed to deals in principle because we don't even know if this thing is going to get off the ground. Even if they are creatively suppressed, it's still a job. And I don't see anyone leaving guaranteed money until they know this thing is off the ground.

But if it does, then yes I could see people leaving if they can get somewhat comparable money.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



Piper's Pit said:


> If this happens it will be a bomb ratings wise - they'll be lucky to get 400k weekly (or is 400k considered a good rating nowadays ?).
> 
> The people behind this need to realize that WWE get's relatively good ratings *because they're the WWE* and not because of the quality of the programming (LOL), the strength of the WWE brand name is incredible with a rich and long history. Look at Impact and ROH, they can't draw shit ratings wise because professional wrestling is basically dead, sports entertainment is alive and well but the market for that is very small and niche, made up of almost entirely of fat bearded guys with glasses in their 30's and 40's.


Well arent you just a ray of sunshine?


This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Piper's Pit

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



Beatles123 said:


> Well arent you just a ray of sunshine?
> 
> 
> This is why we can't have nice things.


LOL. Good one.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

Rumors are CM Punk has showed interest 

https://youtu.be/NQbmdb2oJ5M


----------



## JonLeduc

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Rumors are CM Punk has showed interest
> 
> https://youtu.be/NQbmdb2oJ5M


I saw this too. Does anyone knows if it's legit information ?

If it is, i find this really interesting...


----------



## SquaredEagle

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



JonLeduc said:


> I saw this too. Does anyone knows if it's legit information ?
> 
> If it is, i find this really interesting...


From what I read Punk said he would "listen to any offer" which is not exactly the same as "I'm All In!" but you know, headlines.

He also said Cody never made him a formal offer for ALL IN and kind of implied that if had he, Punk would have accepted.

He was very coy, so he could just be playing around, keeping his name in the press. He does have some show on Netflix to promote or something


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



JonLeduc said:


> I saw this too. Does anyone knows if it's legit information ?
> 
> If it is, i find this really interesting...





SquaredEagle said:


> From what I read Punk said he would "listen to any offer" which is not exactly the same as "I'm All In!" but you know, headlines.
> 
> He also said Cody never made him a formal offer for ALL IN and kind of implied that if had he, Punk would have accepted.
> 
> He was very coy, so he could just be playing around, keeping his name in the press. He does have some show on Netflix to promote or something


Here's what he said, from NoDQ:



> CM Punk recently did an interview with MMAFighting.com and here are the highlights...
> 
> Reports about rumored All Elite Wrestling promotion starting up:
> 
> “I think at this point that whatever those guys decide to do will be great for them and their families. If I was asked what I would do or what I would say to them — because they could obviously go to WWE whenever they want — it’s just a matter of is this what’s best for your family? And I think we live in a time now where WWE is not the end-all, be-all. I don’t think it has been for quite some time. I think the stigma that it is is still there and probably will persist for many, many years. But enough people have been there and left that can, I guess, extoll the knowledge of, ‘Hey, you know what, the place ain’t all that.’
> 
> And I’m in a spot now where I’ve been gone what, five years? Maybe the place has changed. I’ve got people who text me and say otherwise, but there’s ways to make money and support your family outside of that. With also being able to satisfy the side of your brain that’s creative, the side of your brain that loves professional wrestling, the reason you bought a pair of boots in the first place. And I think those guys can definitely do that. I think they can command their price if they want there. But if they did go there, then they’d just be another guy — just like everybody else on that show. It’s amazing, the more time the show gets, the less time it really seems they develop new characters.
> 
> If you want to bring this thing back full circle, this is exactly what I’m talking about with CFFC. I’m talking about not just, oh here’s two fighters. Here’s two human beings and they have a family and friends and you can examine all those things without just sticking them out there and trying to sell something that the wrestlers in the ring, that the fighters aren’t trying to sell. If those guys all go and start their own thing, more power to them. Let me bring it full circle again, I’m not actively pursing really much of anything. I’m just kind of floating. And it’s a nice thing to be able to do and just kind of float and hang out and if somebody wants to pick up the phone like Dave Sholler did and call me up and say, ‘Hey, we really think you’d be good at this and we want you to be a part of your company,’ they can call me up and make an offer. That has remained to be seen. Pro wrestling is not on my radar.”
> 
> If he would listen to an offer to return to wrestling:
> 
> “I would always listen. I would listen to them, because just like Dave, I like the Young Bucks. I text with Matt on and off. But business is business. I know Cody was out there in the media saying that an offer was made [for the All In event Sept. 1]. An offer was not made. Calling me up or texting me saying, ‘Hey, if you want to come to the show and do something, we would love that’ is not an offer. That’s not an offer. There’s other things. There’s a couple more loose ends that I’m still trying to tie up to fully absolve me from the world of pro wrestling. I feel like I’ve still been attached to it since the day that I left it and that’s mostly because of fugazi lawyers and such. But we’re wrapping all that up and that’ll come to an end. And once I’m truly free, we can explore the world and just float and hang out. And I can walk my dog and drink coffee and do commentary for Dave Sholler and continue to train at Roufusport. And do all kinds of stuff. I’ve earned it, I’ve paid my dues.”


ALSO:



> In an interview with ProWrestlingSheet.com, Matt and Nick Jackson discussed the rumored All Elite Wrestling promotion:
> 
> “We have offers on the table from every major company in the world,” said Matt.
> 
> “We haven’t said no, really, to anything,” Nick added. “So we’re just keeping our options open and protecting ourselves at the same time.”


----------



## JonLeduc

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

Thanks for this ^ !


----------



## southshield

From this week's WON

"ROH: At a meet and greet in Melbourne, Australia, Cody was asked about a new promotion and said to wait for January as an announcement will be made, and said the announcement would be bigger than anyone expects"


----------



## Sin City Saint

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



southshield said:


> From this week's WON
> 
> "ROH: At a meet and greet in Melbourne, Australia, Cody was asked about a new promotion and said to wait for January as an announcement will be made, and said the announcement would be bigger than anyone expects"


Could be a huge swerve with all of them showing up in WWE lol. Or maybe they’ve already secured a TV deal with a network (would probably be the biggest announcement they could make). Maybe they’ll do a second All In and then launch their first Tuesday Night Dynamite show on October 16th (same week SDL goes to Fox), and pull a Nitro by doing the first one live from the Mall Of America...


----------



## The Wood

Would you file for a trademark if there weren't any plans to launch a Tuesday show? Would you then tease an early January announcement only to provide nothing? I have a feeling that something more fixed is in the works. And given that Cody said that to Australians, I'd have to imagine that it is international. Otherwise you'd just say "we've got plans in the US, but hope to expand." My thought is that it would have to be streaming, if this is the case. 

Starting at the top, would Netflix be interested in a wrestling program? They have GLOW and have done some cross-promotion with WWE. Maybe they are interested in either a weekly show or a limited series? Disney does have its OTT coming out late 2019, which will have all the classic Disney films, Pixar movies, Star Wars movies and Marvel movies, as well as original content. Some have called it a "Netflix killer," which sounds dramatic, but in the world where you want to streamline your streaming services, things are going to get "tighter." I eventually expect WWE Network to end up as part of a larger service (probably the Disney one), with Raw and SmackDown maybe eventually making the switch to it in a few years once television recedes even further. 

It's a long shot, but if I were part of this AEW thing, I'd be going to Netflix about getting maybe 12 weeks limited run in order to get your foot into many different markets and then use that limited run as leverage in securing a cable deal with a TNT or TBS -- hopefully something with prestige. You can do the limited run and segue that into the weekly show, and then still run one or two big PPV-level events a year and maybe do another limited series run with Netflix if the first is successful. The Netflix deal is probably not where your money comes from (and this might be where the Khans need to step in in order to leverage something, and maybe even buy the space), but hopefully the cable deal can be more lucrative to the bottom-line.



Alexander_G said:


> It's going to be an outrageously hard road to hoe to be a strong #2 today. This reminds me of something _*JJ Dillon*_ said in an interview when he was asked how do you create a successful wrestling company, and he said with some cynicism:
> 
> "First thing I would say is I hope you have a lot of money, and when I say a lot of money I'm talking Ted Turner money, deep, deep pockets. Now if you had the money, it's a talent driven business. You need talent and when the territories went out there were guys that making a living in the business that you could cherry pick, main events guys from territories and you could put a nucleus of top guys together and then filled it out with guys underneath who then could get the rub, and if they had the potential, could eventually make stars out of them to give you that talent roster, because it is a talent-driven business It isn't that easy now."
> 
> "If you have money, and you have the talent-- but I'd stop right here and ask, where's your talent pool? *Where are you going to get them from?* .... then you got to get creative people to know what to do with them. Because you can't have meaningful issues which is what sells tickets, until you have characters who are meaningful. You need a creative mind to know what to do with it. Then you have to have exposure, you need television and you can't have television that's on 3 am and expect to run live events and make it profitable......"
> 
> ".....now if you take on a cable network, you count the number of stations that you can choose from in the 100s. *How are you going to have a new program let the world know that you're out there* and that this is where to find you and to build a loyal following? I don't know where that is. It's certainly not wrestling magazines. Ads, major newspapers, I mean wrestling fans don't read ads-- I don't hate that word out there. So I could think of all the reasons why if you have money and say 'I love the wrestling business, I want to get in it', and I'd say give me a dollar, and now I'll send you a lot of money and tell you... don't get in the wrestling business. Put your money somewhere else, do something else. It's the greatest business in the world, but it's the most challenging business and I don't know that it's possible at this day & time for a new player to come in and be successful."
> 
> ---
> 
> Of course, he didn't mention the use of internet streams, but still in any case that would be like a whole lot of other promotions trying to do the same things with internet streams and internet based networks. That's not going to cut it. People are looking for in this case, specifically an alternative to something like RAW on the USA network. People are hoping for competition here, REAL competition. But that is going to be extremely hard to do. next to impossible, even. WWE are so huge now, they could literally just put a guppy in a fish bowl in the middle of the ring for 3 hrs and they still wouldn't notice any competition even if it was out there.


This is all true...to an extent. 

You need a lot of money. The Khans have a lot of money. Now Tony Khan is _only_ a millionaire. But Shahid Khan is worth three Vince McMahons. He's got his fingers in lots of different pies and just tried to buy Wembley Stadium for $800 million USD. You are probably aware of that, but that's enough to buy 80 WrestleMania stages. A WWE show cost about $800,000 overhead to put on every week. The Khans actually do have the money to create a completely sustainable pool for overhead without factoring in revenue, licencing, merchandise, TV rights, etc. Worst case scenario, the Khans could put on a show that nobody watches and keep it going as a vanity project for as long as they like. Now, they probably aren't interested in doing that, haha, but it's just possible. 

The talent pool is out there, and even ones signed to freshly minted five-year WWE deals will no doubt be looking to use alternatives to leverage, at least, better WWE deals. Right now, you really only have a few places to work where money is going to be great. Adding one to that means that there is at least a bartering process. Having another place to go is great for talent, creatively. 

It sounds like creative people are going to be involved in this. Jim Ross' name has been floated. Chris Jericho might only be talent, but he's got some ideas. There are plenty of great wrestling minds out there that are not employed by WWE. There are many that have burnt their bridges because they have sued the company, haha. Would a Raven, for example, working with this promotion be so out of the question? A DDP? A Jake Roberts...permitting he's in a good spot? A Scott Hall? If hell melts over, a Jim Cornette? Dutch Mantell? Lance Storm? 

You absolutely don't want a dodgy cable network, but that game changed the moment Vince McMahon got offered $100 million per hour/per year he generates for TV. And that changes if you are only asking for $50 million per hour, or $25 million per hour. Weekly entertainment is becoming more vital for cable companies; not less. This TV rights thing is very new, and it provides a good chance for others to undercut Vince and do a similar thing for a lot less money. And this AEW thing might not be the only people looking to put this into practice. Obviously you're going to need promotion, but there's this idea that Vince has things locked down, which I think is archaic thinking, in the sense that I agree that was the perception, say, circa 2001. Now content provision has changed and Vince, in many ways, might have priced himself out of some people looking to expand's markets. Promotion and securing advertisers is a big thing, but the Khans likely come with ins to that (Tony owns a sports media promotion and analytics company), and getting yourself out there to that disenfranchised fan base is a good start.

It really does come down to having talent, having money and being accessible with the perception of being viable. They seem to be the first people in a long time to manage the viability thing before they get to the TV negotiation stage.


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

@Even Flow

Told you so.

- Vic


----------



## Stinger Fan

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



The Wood said:


> Starting at the top, would Netflix be interested in a wrestling program? They have GLOW and have done some cross-promotion with WWE. Maybe they are interested in either a weekly show or a limited series? Disney does have its OTT coming out late 2019, which will have all the classic Disney films, Pixar movies, Star Wars movies and Marvel movies, as well as original content. Some have called it a "Netflix killer," which sounds dramatic, but in the world where you want to streamline your streaming services, things are going to get "tighter." I eventually expect WWE Network to end up as part of a larger service (probably the Disney one), with Raw and SmackDown maybe eventually making the switch to it in a few years once television recedes even further.


Lucha Underground was on Netflix for a while, though the license expired back in the beginning of November. Also, Twitch or Youtube might not be a terrible ideas either


----------



## The Wood

Stinger Fan said:


> Lucha Underground was on Netflix for a while, though the license expired back in the beginning of November. Also, Twitch or Youtube might not be a terrible ideas either


That's true about Lucha Underground. I've heard clunky things about monetizing through YouTube, but maybe they can offer a legitimate money deal. I'm unfamiliar with Twitch, but have heard of it, which is a plus.



TD Stinger said:


> This is what I'm wondering right now. If this thing actually gets off the ground and becomes as successful as it can, ROH is kind of getting the short end of the stick. They're the ones that have been around for 17 years and have given The Elite/BC the platform for BTE and All In. Hell, at times watching ROH this year was like watching an infomercial for those other shows.
> 
> So if this gets off the ground and talents like Cody, the Bucks, Hangman, Scurll, Daniels, Kaz, etc. leave or at least get reduced roles in the company, what do they really have left at that point. And with all these similar talents, ROH will look just like a B show in comparison.
> 
> Maybe I'm looking too much into it, but I don't see how this looks great for ROH if this gets off the ground.


It probably doesn't, but ROH has had a billion dollar company backing them for a while and they have never really taken the plunge too much further with them. They're happy with ROH being at a certain level, by all accounts. I mean, if it gets Sinclair to think "Wow, we better do something here" and provide competitive money and broadcasting to people that sign with them, it's possible that they really get back into the game, even if they are knocked off a peg for a while. If the culture has shifted enough to allow wrestling on easily accessible platforms to be financially viable, I doubt the Khans will be the only ones with the idea to light things up. 



Sincere said:


> Another new promotion, but the same question remains: how will they get a good TV deal on a popular network?


It depends if popular networks are looking for cheaper to produce content that they can air for more of the year than scripted dramas or comedies, and whether or not they believe that having a pro-wrestling show is going to be good for lead-ins and traffic to the network in general. Having viable business people behind it, recognizable stars, other business deals in place and things that otherwise position you to be financially viable certainly helps. That is where Jeff Jarrett fell down with GFW. 

Young television network executives entering the landscape now were probably in college during the Attitude era boom. Or at least young enough to potentially have been caught up in wrestling, or aware of its potential cache. If you were 18 when Steve Austin first won the WWF Title, you are 38 now. People who are nostalgic for that period of their lives are starting to enter real power positions in the world. That can help. 



Garmonbozia said:


> Elite Wrestling World has a ring to it.


Then your initials would be EWW. Not sure if you're joking or not. I thought they would go with something like "Elite Wrestling Federation" so that they could try and get people in with the "Fed" part of the name, for the very real people who think that WWE is still WWF, but there's a promotion with those initials. 



Vic Capri said:


> *@EvenFlow*
> 
> Told you so.
> 
> - Vic


Have you ever said anything in this thread, or are you just being a smug, vague dick on purpose?


----------



## validreasoning

With ROH doing some big signings yesterday and keeping them exclusive they seem to be indicating that the elite won't be in roh come 2019.

PCO vs bully Ray as mainevent for scoh in msg anyone?


----------



## southshield

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1069347293852241920


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



southshield said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1069347293852241920


It’s happening :mark:


----------



## Taroostyles

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

The name Elite Championship Wrestling sounds great but of course they can't use the acronym ECW.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



TD Stinger said:


> As far as guys jumping ship from WWE, I don't know if really about getting a "main event spot." It's more to me being fulfilled creatively. Look at Finn Balor. Finn Balor is a guy who hardly ever has an actual storyline dedicated to him. He's used mostly as a guy who can make other guys like McIntyre, Lashley, Corbin, etc. look good.
> 
> And it's not that he always loses. He's about 50/50 most of the time. It's that most of the matches he's in don't really matter, because there isn't a lot going for them storyline wise.
> 
> So if he cares about that and he got a sweet deal from this potential new company, I could see him wanting to leave. Same thing with guys like Gallows & Anderson who are doing absolutely nothing.
> 
> Ziggler's a guy I don't agree about honestly. #1, if he wanted to leave WWE, he would have done so years ago. And #2, while Dolph has been underutilized in the past, this year he's been at Tag Champion, IC Champion, been apart of main event angles. I don't see him leaving after all that.
> 
> I still find it hard to believe the reports that 2 talents have already agreed to deals in principle because we don't even know if this thing is going to get off the ground. Even if they are creatively suppressed, it's still a job. And I don't see anyone leaving guaranteed money until they know this thing is off the ground.
> 
> But if it does, then yes I could see people leaving if they can get somewhat comparable money.


Me personally I just can't really buy into when wrestlers say "it's not about booking, it's about being able to be free artistically". Because really most of the guys who tote that also happen to be top of the cards they're on. Wrestling for the artistic expression sounds like stuff you say when you're a top guy getting top guy money lol. I don't think Omega and The Bucks would be all on the "I just care apart freedom of expression" if they were low carders barely getting a shot.


----------



## volde

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

Yeah, one goes with another. If you are not top guy then actual top guy is going to do his stuff and ignore all your "artistic expressions".


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



RapShepard said:


> Me personally I just can't really buy into when wrestlers say "it's not about booking, it's about being able to be free artistically". Because really most of the guys who tote that also happen to be top of the cards they're on. Wrestling for the artistic expression sounds like stuff you say when you're a top guy getting top guy money lol. I don't think Omega and The Bucks would be all on the "I just care apart freedom of expression" if they were low carders barely getting a shot.


Well if you're referring to The Elite, then yes you have a point. But I watch other promotions whether it be NJPW or somewhere else and I see a lot of guys who while they're not necessarily the top of the food chain, they still have a story around them and room to grow.

Is it all perfect? Of course not, I'm not trying to paint that picture. But I still think that most guys in wrestling want to make the money and be satisfied creatively.

If you can get both in WWE, good on ya. But if this thing gets off the ground, I think there could be a few people who would take less money to go somewhere, no matter their spot on the card, and feel like a big part of the show if it meant more creative freedom and maybe less dates. Again, IF this thing gets off the ground.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



TD Stinger said:


> Well if you're referring to The Elite, then yes you have a point. But I watch other promotions whether it be NJPW or somewhere else and I see a lot of guys who while they're not necessarily the top of the food chain, they still have a story around them and room to grow.
> 
> Is it all perfect? Of course not, I'm not trying to paint that picture. But I still think that most guys in wrestling want to make the money and be satisfied creatively.
> 
> If you can get both in WWE, good on ya. But if this thing gets off the ground, I think there could be a few people who would take less money to go somewhere, no matter their spot on the card, and feel like a big part of the show if it meant more creative freedom and maybe less dates. Again, IF this thing gets off the ground.


My bad I didn't explain well. I didn't mean to paint it as if only the Elite guys will get stories and good spots. I more so meant to point out that regardless of promotion there's only so many spots and stories to go around for any given level of talent. That eventually no matter what somebody is always going to be the odd man out when it comes to getting a push, a story, a spot at the next big show, you know what I mean. 

But on the folk doing it just to exercise their creative muscles, idk I'd have to see some low card guys start doing that before I believe it lol


----------



## The Wood

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



RapShepard said:


> My bad I didn't explain well. I didn't mean to paint it as if only the Elite guys will get stories and good spots. I more so meant to point out that regardless of promotion there's only so many spots and stories to go around for any given level of talent. That eventually no matter what somebody is always going to be the odd man out when it comes to getting a push, a story, a spot at the next big show, you know what I mean.
> 
> But on the folk doing it just to exercise their creative muscles, idk I'd have to see some low card guys start doing that before I believe it lol


I think the thing is that WWE isn't really pro-wrestling anymore. And I'm not sure all these Elite guys really get the true core of what pro-wrestling used to be either, but at least they get to make their own decisions. When you are employed by WWE, if they send you out there in a full body suit and tell you to act like a weirdo, you've got to do it. What chance does an Apollo Crews have of getting over if he is told to sell a beat-down with a chair by coming out smiling? I don't know if it's so much about getting main spots or big storylines built around them as it is that freedom to be able to talk, walk, look and wrestle the way you want. You might still only get 6 minutes, but in those 6 minutes you might be able to capture hearts and minds a lot more effectively than if you were plugged into a spot and told to do something a certain way with no endgame in sight.


----------



## hgr423

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

There has been so much hype about what the Bucks and Cody are going to do that I can't imagine anyone will still care by the time they actually do something.


----------



## The Wood

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

I'm hungry for any sort of viable alternative. I'll still be hungry in a month.


----------



## Chairshot620

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

Hopefully they get a good booker for this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bme

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

LMAO did someone namedrop Apollo Crews? he was Smiling Crews before he was signed to WWE.
With some wrestlers what you see is really all you're gonna get.


----------



## The Wood

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

Someone I trust saw big things in Uhaa Nation. I never saw much of his stuff outside WWE, but in the clips I saw he looked more impressive than he has in WWE. Big fish in a small pond. Kind of reminds me of what Paul Burchill faced in that when you go from the indies up to the main roster, you aren't just working with little guys anymore and have to be able to work with guys bigger and your own size. If he left WWE, he would definitely have stank on him. I'd put him under a mask or let him go to ROH or New Japan first and try and wash it off and get some cred with your smark audience back.


----------



## Nengun

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

That sounds very positive. It is always a good thing to have a promotion that is run by wrestlers. They will know how to treat their talent unlike a lot of indy promotions. 
Only downside to it is they risk their reputation if it goes badly. They will be known for the bad work in the promotion rather than their wrestling ability. Hopefully that isnt the case. I do think there needs to be bigger promotions that can maybe tie down some contracts


----------



## bme

The Wood said:


> Someone I trust saw big things in Uhaa Nation. I never saw much of his stuff outside WWE, but in the clips I saw he looked more impressive than he has in WWE. Big fish in a small pond. Kind of reminds me of what Paul Burchill faced in that when you go from the indies up to the main roster, you aren't just working with little guys anymore and have to be able to work with guys bigger and your own size. If he left WWE, he would definitely have stank on him. I'd put him under a mask or let him go to ROH or New Japan first and try and wash it off and get some cred with your smark audience back.


No matter how he's been used being a WWE alumni with a history on the Indy scene would only heighten his marketability.

He wouldn't be hurting for bookings.


----------



## The Wood

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

Nah, he'd be fine. And people would eat it up in that contrarian sense. "He's great now that he's not in WWE!" Remember how Luke Gallows got "really good" in Japan? Yeah...


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



The Wood said:


> Nah, he'd be fine. And people would eat it up in that contrarian sense. "He's great now that he's not in WWE!" Remember how Luke Gallows got "really good" in Japan? Yeah...


I will just never understand those that think the idy scene DOESNT help wrestlers.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



Beatles123 said:


> I will just never understand those that think the idy scene DOESNT help wrestlers.


It's also much better to try new things. I rarely watch WWE , only a couple PPVs with some friends, but I doubt they have the creative power to really find their characters and style.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

They still have a tough road ahead of them. Finding a TV deal, signing talent, building the infrastructure necessary. I want them to succeed but realistically they are in for a bumpy ride. Also who knows how much Cody and The Bucks' stock could fall if they aren't appearing for companies like ROH and NJPW while trying to get all their ducks in a row for this new promotion. Absence doesn't necessarily make the heart grow fonder. More often than not it just lets people move on.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> They still have a tough road ahead of them. Finding a TV deal, signing talent, building the infrastructure necessary. I want them to succeed but realistically they are in for a bumpy ride. Also who knows how much Cody and The Bucks' stock could fall if they aren't appearing for companies like ROH and NJPW while trying to get all their ducks in a row for this new promotion. Absence doesn't necessarily make the heart grow fonder. More often than not it just lets people move on.


The Bullet Club is different. They have a shit ton of people buying all their shirts, and Hot Topic is always sold out. If they start a promotion today they would get the fans to come. No question about it. All-IN wasn't just 10,000 people in an arena, it was 10,000 people selling it out in under an hour. The message they would be sending if this happened would be that "Your voice matters again", or simply wrestling is back.

Cody and the Young Bucks have created the strongest brand in independent wrestling.


----------



## RapShepard

Beatles123 said:


> I will just never understand those that think the idy scene DOESNT help wrestlers.


I don't think it's as much as thinking it doesn't help, but more so being annoyed at how in our bubble it's treated as if it's the correct solution for everything as if the Indy scene is infallible. Take Drew what exactly did he do on the Indy scene or in Impact that was that exciting or memorable besides getting big. But yet his return was treated as if he was some hot entity which is kind of bizarre. Or for instance remember when Damien Sandow was considered to be horribly misused by WWE and he needed to be on the Indy scene where he could flourish. See how well that went. Or even Cody what's so great and different about Cody now vs when he was in WWE or hell even Impact. I don't see folk really clamoring and praising his matches or promos. But somehow he's white hot lol.



WesternFilmGuy said:


> The Bullet Club is different. They have a shit ton of people buying all their shirts, and Hot Topic is always sold out. If they start a promotion today they would get the fans to come. No question about it. All-IN wasn't just 10,000 people in an arena, it was 10,000 people selling it out in under an hour. The message they would be sending if this happened would be that "Your voice matters again", or simply wrestling is back.
> 
> Cody and the Young Bucks have created the strongest brand in independent wrestling.


The question is how long could they bank on that though? Especially if they don't have exclusive contracts besides them? On one hand it has potential and is great for more options. But on the flip it seems as silly as when WCW wanted to do an nWo brand. Plus with the Elite being seen as rebels is a lot of their identity, can they maintain that feel when they're the boss. What m


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



RapShepard said:


> I don't think it's as much as thinking it doesn't help, but more so being annoyed at how in our bubble it's treated as if it's the correct solution for everything as if the Indy scene is infallible. Take Drew what exactly did he do on the Indy scene or in Impact that was that exciting or memorable besides getting big. But yet his return was treated as if he was some hot entity which is kind of bizarre. Or for instance remember when Damien Sandow was considered to be horribly misused by WWE and he needed to be on the Indy scene where he could flourish. See how well that went. Or even Cody what's so great and different about Cody now vs when he was in WWE or hell even Impact. I don't see folk really clamoring and praising his matches or promos. But somehow he's white hot lol.
> 
> 
> 
> The question is how long could they bank on that though? Especially if they don't have exclusive contracts besides them? On one hand it has potential and is great for more options. But on the flip it seems as silly as when WCW wanted to do an nWo brand. Plus with the Elite being seen as rebels is a lot of their identity, can they maintain that feel when they're the boss. What m


Id rather watch all three of them now then as they were.


----------



## Stetho

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



RapShepard said:


> I don't think it's as much as thinking it doesn't help, but more so being annoyed at how in our bubble it's treated as if it's the correct solution for everything as if the Indy scene is infallible. Take Drew what exactly did he do on the Indy scene or in Impact that was that exciting or memorable besides getting big. But yet his return was treated as if he was some hot entity which is kind of bizarre. Or for instance remember when Damien Sandow was considered to be horribly misused by WWE and he needed to be on the Indy scene where he could flourish. See how well that went. Or even Cody what's so great and different about Cody now vs when he was in WWE or hell even Impact. I don't see folk really clamoring and praising his matches or promos. But somehow he's white hot lol.


Excuse me?
Drew became a huge star with ICW. Same with Cody who's way cooler than he ever was before. Sandow left wrestling, that has nothing to do with the rest.

But yeah, I agree with the idea that not everyone in WWE is a star awaiting its moment. Some are plain boring, you just took the wrong examples.


----------



## Death Rider

RapShepard said:


> Beatles123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will just never understand those that think the idy scene DOESNT help wrestlers.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's as much as thinking it doesn't help, but more so being annoyed at how in our bubble it's treated as if it's the correct solution for everything as if the Indy scene is infallible. Take Drew what exactly did he do on the Indy scene or in Impact that was that exciting or memorable besides getting big. But yet his return was treated as if he was some hot entity which is kind of bizarre. Or for instance remember when Damien Sandow was considered to be horribly misused by WWE and he needed to be on the Indy scene where he could flourish. See how well that went. Or even Cody what's so great and different about Cody now vs when he was in WWE or hell even Impact. I don't see folk really clamoring and praising his matches or promos. But somehow he's white hot lol.
> 
> 
> 
> WesternFilmGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Bullet Club is different. They have a shit ton of people buying all their shirts, and Hot Topic is always sold out. If they start a promotion today they would get the fans to come. No question about it. All-IN wasn't just 10,000 people in an arena, it was 10,000 people selling it out in under an hour. The message they would be sending if this happened would be that "Your voice matters again", or simply wrestling is back.
> 
> Cody and the Young Bucks have created the strongest brand in independent wrestling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The question is how long could they bank on that though? Especially if they don't have exclusive contracts besides them? On one hand it has potential and is great for more options. But on the flip it seems as silly as when WCW wanted to do an nWo brand. Plus with the Elite being seen as rebels is a lot of their identity, can they maintain that feel when they're the boss. What m
Click to expand...

Drew was doing great stuff in the british independent sence and was a lot of fun to watch in defiant for me. Also did stuff in ICW. So drew is a terrible example


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



Beatles123 said:


> Id rather watch all three of them now then as they were.


But what about all 3 of them do you enjoy more than there time in WWE. Surely there's a reason why right? 



Stetho said:


> Excuse me?
> Drew became a huge star with ICW. Same with Cody who's way cooler than he ever was before. Sandow left wrestling, that has nothing to do with the rest.
> 
> But yeah, I agree with the idea that not everyone in WWE is a star awaiting its moment. Some are plain boring, you just took the wrong examples.


I mean no disrespect, but surely becoming a big star in ICW is kind of an oxymoron right. Like not saying their product sucks I don't watch it. But it doesn't sound like the type of promotion large enough to create a big star. 

But agree to disagree on that tidbit. Because my main point is I don't think everybody is a star in waiting.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



RapShepard said:


> But what about all 3 of them do you enjoy more than there time in WWE. Surely there's a reason why right?
> 
> 
> 
> I mean no disrespect, but surely becoming a big star in ICW is kind of an oxymoron right. Like not saying their product sucks I don't watch it. But it doesn't sound like the type of promotion large enough to create a big star.
> 
> But agree to disagree on that tidbit. Because my main point is I don't think everybody is a star in waiting.


Your arrogant tone will not help you.

Cody's heel work and work rate has been night amd day. Some don't see it, I do. as For Drew, your ignorance speaks for itself as far as ICW goes. That's on you. Third, as others mentioned Sandow left, but I enjoyed his Aaron Wrex persona and I think if he was given time it could have been special.

You had a reasonable argument, but your reasoning is making it sink and fast. Especially taking previous conversations with you into account.

Go ahead. Just pull a Nash or Al Snow & say we're all neckbeard marks with no clue about the business. You know you want to. :russo


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> The Bullet Club is different. They have a shit ton of people buying all their shirts, and Hot Topic is always sold out. If they start a promotion today they would get the fans to come. No question about it. All-IN wasn't just 10,000 people in an arena, it was 10,000 people selling it out in under an hour. The message they would be sending if this happened would be that "Your voice matters again", or simply wrestling is back.
> 
> Cody and the Young Bucks have created the strongest brand in independent wrestling.


I'm not saying that All In wasn't an achievement but it was one show. One show that took months of promotion to get to the point of selling out in under an hour. They were able to use many wrestlers that they will not have access to in the near future. There was a shit ton of support from ROH and NJPW as well. They let wrestlers who had exclusive contracts perform on the show. If Cody and The Bucks do move forward in a meaningful way with AEW they will not get those dispensations they will be the competition and therefore talent will be prohibited from working with them. Selling out one show isn't something that a TV network will look at as anything but a bubble achievement. It's common knowledge that it took a lot to get to that point. It wasn't just some pop-up wrestling show that handed that was announced on a Monday and run on a Sunday. There is a lot of work that needs to be done to even get to a point of being a viable brand. I want them to succeed but it doesn't happen overnight. 

Ted Turner bought and saved a well-known(albeit financially strapped) wrestling promotion and employed it's established roster and it took years to make a profit from it. It's a hard business. It isn't a growth industry as the market is small particularly(and getting smaller) in the US and you are always sharing viewers with everybody else. The majority of people who watch "wrestling" watch ROH/NJPW/LU and more than likely a large portion of them watch WWE as well. Each company isn't drawing 100% unique viewers. "Wrestling" was never the draw in the boom periods in the US. It was larger than life characters and celebrities and the mix of music and wrestling in the Rock N' Wrestling Era. It was the unpredictable non-PC TV that captured people during the Attitude Era(you can't do that anymore and maintain advertisers, the world has changed). The wrestling was secondary. Long PPV matches were fifteen minutes and often reserved for main events only. It was the ability to truly cross over into the mainstream consciousness that created those bubbles and having fifty-minute wrestling matches isn't going to accomplish that.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



Beatles123 said:


> Your arrogant tone will not help you.
> 
> Cody's heel work and work rate has been night amd day. Some don't see it, I do. as For Drew, your ignorance speaks for itself as far as ICW goes. That's on you. Third, as others mentioned Sandow left, but I enjoyed his Aaron Wrex persona and I think if he was given time it could have been special.
> 
> You had a reasonable argument, but your reasoning is making it sink and fast. Especially taking previous conversations with you into account.
> 
> Go ahead. Just pull a Nash or Al Snow & say we're all neckbeard marks with no clue about the business. You know you want to. :russo


The fuck are you talking about stop taking it so personal. What's so hard about explaining what you like? 

My thing is I hear a lot about Cody, but not a lot about Cody if you get my drift. Like with for instance with Kenny Omega despite not being interested in NJPW I hear a lot about him, what he's doing, and what people hope to see him do. I for sure frequently hear about his matches. But with Cody the only things I've heard about where when he and Reigns had their issue, the BC break up, and he was supposed to get the NWA title. But I haven't heard much about him and his NJPW US champ run or potential feuds. Like from a bank account stand point I see how he's doing better. But as a talent it's hard to tell if he's doing that much better when I rarely hear about him, unlike with Omega, Okada, Naito, Tanahsi, and Ibushi. 

With Drew look you can say me not being aware of ICW is ignorant, but we both know ICW isn't considered one of the major promotions like ROH, Impact, or NJPW. If the big example of Drew killing it post WWE is ICW, it's kind of hard to buy he was truly setting the world on fire. Especially given his Impact nor NXT run was that great and I seen both. Again my ignorance aside what was it about his ICW run that was great? Was it the matches, the promos, the character. These are the things I'm not hearing about him to really buy into the idea that he was setting the independent scene on fire. .

With Rex your like what exactly did you prefer about that character over Sandow.

You're saying you prefered these wrestlers more outside of WWE. While giving no actual reasoning behind why. You say Codys heel work and work rate is night an day different. But give no examples of how he's improved. You say Drew was on fire on the independent scene but give no examples of how on fire he was. You say you liked the Aaron Rex character, but said nothing about why. 

This is my point about why the rest of the wrestling world gets dismissed sometimes from certain fans. Instead of getting all defensive and assuming I hate the independents, why don't you actually give some depth to why you liked them. Because as of now all you've said is a bunch of vague things.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



RapShepard said:


> The fuck are you talking about stop taking it so personal. What's so hard about explaining what you like?
> 
> My thing is I hear a lot about Cody, but not a lot about Cody if you get my drift. Like with for instance with Kenny Omega despite not being interested in NJPW I hear a lot about him, what he's doing, and what people hope to see him do. I for sure frequently hear about his matches. But with Cody the only things I've heard about where when he and Reigns had their issue, the BC break up, and he was supposed to get the NWA title. But I haven't heard much about him and his NJPW US champ run or potential feuds. Like from a bank account stand point I see how he's doing better. But as a talent it's hard to tell if he's doing that much better when I rarely hear about him, unlike with Omega, Okada, Naito, Tanahsi, and Ibushi.
> 
> With Drew look you can say me not being aware of ICW is ignorant, but we both know ICW isn't considered one of the major promotions like ROH, Impact, or NJPW. If the big example of Drew killing it post WWE is ICW, it's kind of hard to buy he was truly setting the world on fire. Especially given his Impact nor NXT run was that great and I seen both. Again my ignorance aside what was it about his ICW run that was great? Was it the matches, the promos, the character. These are the things I'm not hearing about him to really buy into the idea that he was setting the independent scene on fire. .
> 
> With Rex your like what exactly did you prefer about that character over Sandow.
> 
> You're saying you prefered these wrestlers more outside of WWE. While giving no actual reasoning behind why. You say Codys heel work and work rate is night an day different. But give no examples of how he's improved. You say Drew was on fire on the independent scene but give no examples of how on fire he was. You say you liked the Aaron Rex character, but said nothing about why.
> 
> This is my point about why the rest of the wrestling world gets dismissed sometimes from certain fans. Instead of getting all defensive and assuming I hate the independents, why don't you actually give some depth to why you liked them. Because as of now all you've said is a bunch of vague things.


My man, it isnt just this convo. It isn't hard to see you have a lot of preconceptions about Indy fans from your posts in general. You always have a contrarian view to the average and there's nothing wrong with that in theory. Variety is the spice of life and all that. Sometimes though it seems like you tend to be contrarian or pessimistic toward Indy news just because you can. Look at your post. No. I don't have to tell you any of those things. Nor can I feel inclined to when you'll only want to counter the reasons given anyway. You don't seem to want to simply know for curiosity's sake. You want to prove or disprove people's assesments, and I won't be roped into that. 

Im not trying to be rude, but It's hard to feel inclined to have a discussion with you with the tones you take. You don't have any greater knowledge than the rest of us to critique the tastes of others.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



Beatles123 said:


> My man, it isnt just this convo. It isn't hard to see you have a lot of preconceptions about Indy fans from your posts in general. You always have a contrarian view to the average and there's nothing wrong with that in theory. Variety is the spice of life and all that. Sometimes though it seems like you tend to be contrarian or pessimistic toward Indy news just because you can. Look at your post. No. I don't have to tell you any of those things. Nor can I feel inclined to when you'll only want to counter the reasons given anyway. You don't seem to want to simply know for curiosity's sake. You want to prove or disprove people's assesments, and I won't be roped into that.
> 
> Im not trying to be rude, but It's hard to feel inclined to have a discussion with you with the tones you take. You don't have any greater knowledge than the rest of us to critique the tastes of others.


No I give my honest opinions on things it's not about trying to be a contrarian. I prefer brawlers, giants, and power houses. I'm not budging on that just because that's not necessarily the norm with hardcore fans. WWE is my favorite promotion and I actually enjoy it the majority of the time. I'm not budging on that just because it's not the norm. But if you knew anything about what I like I love LU, and think WWE could learn a lot from them from a production standpoint and telling longer stories. I also think Impact has been interesting for a while. The only real difference is I'm not the type of fan that feels being the FotC is a big deal or that losing a match or feud is the worst thing ever. Also I don't pretend to not realize what generally goes over big and what generally doesn't, in our hardcore bubble. Yes I get everybody is an individual, but as a whole certain things are more like to get over or get initial love than others. 

But back to the main conversation. If I'm not a viewer of ICW what's so hard about telling me what was so great about Drew's work there? Because unfortunately it's not a major promotion, so it's weird to expect everyone to have knowledge of what went on there. Like I seen his Impact work, but it was okay nothing really breath taking. It wasn't like say an EC3, Lashley, or Matt Hardy's where it's clear as day how WWE failed them. 

Same with Sandow what did you see with Sandow in Impact that you preferred that over his WWE time?

You said you preferred them elsewhere what's so hard about explaining why on a discussion board? Saying that you think I'm trying to prove you wrong comes off like a cop out. Especially since it's not like I've called your opinion wrong. I'm just asking you to elaborate on why? What have I said in here that's pessimistic, besides the factual statement of not everybody can leave the WWE and move up the card.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



RapShepard said:


> No I give my honest opinions on things it's not about trying to be a contrarian. I prefer brawlers, giants, and power houses. I'm not budging on that just because that's not necessarily the norm with hardcore fans. WWE is my favorite promotion and I actually enjoy it the majority of the time. I'm not budging on that just because it's not the norm. But if you knew anything about what I like I love LU, and think WWE could learn a lot from them from a production standpoint and telling longer stories. I also think Impact has been interesting for a while. The only real difference is I'm not the type of fan that feels being the FotC is a big deal or that losing a match or feud is the worst thing ever. Also I don't pretend to not realize what generally goes over big and what generally doesn't, in our hardcore bubble. Yes I get everybody is an individual, but as a whole certain things are more like to get over or get initial love than others.
> 
> But back to the main conversation. If I'm not a viewer of ICW what's so hard about telling me what was so great about Drew's work there? Because unfortunately it's not a major promotion, so it's weird to expect everyone to have knowledge of what went on there. Like I seen his Impact work, but it was okay nothing really breath taking. It wasn't like say an EC3, Lashley, or Matt Hardy's where it's clear as day how WWE failed them.
> 
> Same with Sandow what did you see with Sandow in Impact that you preferred that over his WWE time?
> 
> You said you preferred them elsewhere what's so hard about explaining why on a discussion board? Saying that you think I'm trying to prove you wrong comes off like a cop out. Especially since it's not like I've called your opinion wrong. I'm just asking you to elaborate on why? What have I said in here that's pessimistic, besides the factual statement of not everybody can leave the WWE and move up the card.


You don't have to call my opinion wrong outright to give the impression that you'd rather critique it. It just seems like you think all this love we have for other non-WWE products is fake or just people being "Marks, brother." You give the impression that you'd rather sit and listen to a Vince Russo rant about how we need to go back to 1998 than be excited about the prospect of AEW coming into existence. You can like WWE all you want. Some of us however are damn sick and tired of them and are glad to enjoy something else. Besides, If you're so adamant about not budging on things like that then why even ask these questions? What is it you hope to find out that you aren't going to try and pull a counter argument out of nowhere for? If our reasons for watching other products are so illogical to you, then why should I waste my breath? I don't need to sit here and be given a lecture about how ROH is somehow just as awful as WWE behind the scenes from a guy who already prefers WWE anyway and therefore naturally WOULD say that. Not only that, but THEN you have the nerve to try and pass it off as merely"Noticing trends", as if to call the rest of us ignorant to how the business works while YOU have all the facts. That's never sat well with me. Its like you look at people here and think "Ohoho, those silly internet fans! They think they're people! :booklel " - Sorry if i'm incorrect, but thats always been the vibe you give off. It's backwards, it serves no purpose but to demean modern fans and quite frankly it's tasteless. Just because Vinny Mac has his company shoved up society's ass thanks to literally billions of dollars in corporate shilling and marketing doesn't mean he has the first clue about making a good product in this current day and age. Post all the figures you want. The casual audience is only watching WWE because it's the only thing they've been trained to watch. They've been spoonfed the WWE brand so ling that it doesn't matter if Vince comes out on Raw tonight and has a big diarrhea dump in the middle of the ring for three hours (Except I mean literally, not the regular figurative one he puts out every other week.) There will always be something keeping it afloat because the average fan doesn't know any better that there's a whole world out there apart from it to explore. Yes, I can ACTUALLY watch certain companies and know I'll be able to enjoy myself most of the time. Yeah, maybe with some jank thrown in, and maybe things that i'd be angry at WWE for doing SOMETIMES, but to a far less nauseating extent. I for one don't care if you think I'm letting them get away with the same shit. I know what I find good to watch and what I don't. Nuts to you or anyone else that tries to tell people otherwise. So I'll tell you again: Cody, Drew and others IMPROVED on the indy scene. YES. If you want examples, look at whats plainly out there to see. You can disagree, of course, but I'm not going to act like Cody for example isn't greater as a character than he's ever been. You can use the phrase "Hardcore bubble" all day if it suits you.

Edit: Oh and if you wanna see ICW there are plenty of sites to watch it on. Thats better than me telling you. I mostly saw him in TNA but ICW has been a major indy a long time. It's not weird! In fact I need to catch up on them.


----------



## Violent By Design

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

Hm..maybe we should establish a standard here because I would not consider ICW to be a "major promotion". What other promotions do you consider to be a major promotion, Beatles?


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



Violent By Design said:


> Hm..maybe we should establish a standard here because I would not consider ICW to be a "major promotion". What other promotions do you consider to be a major promotion, Beatles?


Well, major in a sense of being an important or popular Indy. ROH, LU, WCPW, that sort of thing. You wouldn't equate ICW to that?


----------



## Violent By Design

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



Beatles123 said:


> Well, major in a sense of being an important or popular Indy. ROH, LU, WCPW, that sort of thing. You wouldn't equate ICW to that?



It's reasonably popular but I wouldn't say it is on the same tier as ROH, LU, Impact - and out of all the UK promotions I would have to say Progress is the most impactful one - at least that is how it feels from a non-Brit. You add in a few Japanese companies, and I think it's a stretch to put ICW on that tier.


There might be 20 wrestling promotions that are bigger than ICW.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



Violent By Design said:


> It's reasonably popular but I wouldn't say it is on the same tier as ROH, LU, Impact - and out of all the UK promotions I would have to say Progress is the most impactful one - at least that is how it feels from a non-Brit. You add in a few Japanese companies, and I think it's a stretch to put ICW on that tier.
> 
> 
> There might be 20 wrestling promotions that are bigger than ICW.


Thats odd. when I discuss UK wrestling its usually Progress, ICW and WCPW that i hear of. :shrug


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

ICW's regressed a bit since Drew was on the show. If you were selling Drew's success, probably Evolve was a better pick? It's had a higher quality of wrestlers move through it. Also RevPro is probably alongside Progress and now OTT as of last year as the top three in the UK? At least in terms of quality. RevPro definitely since late 2016.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



Beatles123 said:


> You don't have to call my opinion wrong outright to give the impression that you'd rather critique it. It just seems like you think all this love we have for other non-WWE products is fake or just people being "Marks, brother." You give the impression that you'd rather sit and listen to a Vince Russo rant about how we need to go back to 1998 than be excited about the prospect of AEW coming into existence. You can like WWE all you want. Some of us however are damn sick and tired of them and are glad to enjoy something else. Besides, If you're so adamant about not budging on things like that then why even ask these questions? What is it you hope to find out that you aren't going to try and pull a counter argument out of nowhere for? If our reasons for watching other products are so illogical to you, then why should I waste my breath? I don't need to sit here and be given a lecture about how ROH is somehow just as awful as WWE behind the scenes from a guy who already prefers WWE anyway and therefore naturally WOULD say that. Not only that, but THEN you have the nerve to try and pass it off as merely"Noticing trends", as if to call the rest of us ignorant to how the business works while YOU have all the facts. That's never sat well with me. Its like you look at people here and think "Ohoho, those silly internet fans! They think they're people! :booklel " - Sorry if i'm incorrect, but thats always been the vibe you give off. It's backwards, it serves no purpose but to demean modern fans and quite frankly it's tasteless. Just because Vinny Mac has his company shoved up society's ass thanks to literally billions of dollars in corporate shilling and marketing doesn't mean he has the first clue about making a good product in this current day and age. Post all the figures you want. The casual audience is only watching WWE because it's the only thing they've been trained to watch. They've been spoonfed the WWE brand so ling that it doesn't matter if Vince comes out on Raw tonight and has a big diarrhea dump in the middle of the ring for three hours (Except I mean literally, not the regular figurative one he puts out every other week.) There will always be something keeping it afloat because the average fan doesn't know any better that there's a whole world out there apart from it to explore. Yes, I can ACTUALLY watch certain companies and know I'll be able to enjoy myself most of the time. Yeah, maybe with some jank thrown in, and maybe things that i'd be angry at WWE for doing SOMETIMES, but to a far less nauseating extent. I for one don't care if you think I'm letting them get away with the same shit. I know what I find good to watch and what I don't. Nuts to you or anyone else that tries to tell people otherwise. So I'll tell you again: Cody, Drew and others IMPROVED on the indy scene. YES. If you want examples, look at whats plainly out there to see. You can disagree, of course, but I'm not going to act like Cody for example isn't greater as a character than he's ever been. You can use the phrase "Hardcore bubble" all day if it suits you.
> 
> Edit: Oh and if you wanna see ICW there are plenty of sites to watch it on. Thats better than me telling you. I mostly saw him in TNA but ICW has been a major indy a long time. It's not weird! In fact I need to catch up on them.


I asked a simple question of what you preferred about those three guys outside of WWE. You're still saying everything but what you preferred about them lol. Outside of ICW as this is the first time I've heard of it, I know what the main appeal of the different promotions are. But it's funny you'll take about what the casual audience is conditioned too, but take such offense to me pointing out the hardcore audience has their preferences. Like with a Broken/Woken Matt it's clear what's different between the Impact and WWE incarnation as the WWE incarnation never went nearly as in depth as the Impact one. There was no true storyline on him becoming broken, no storyline of him breaking Jeff (in this case Wyatt). It just happened out the blue. Or EC3 who was nobody in WWE and was actually turned into somebody and get to show he can be a valuable piece on a show. That's given validity to a claim vs just going "it's better... because". I do think somethings do get a pass solely for not being in WWE. Such as super hot Naito and super hot Omega not going over at WK, especially since Omega got it at a show not as big as WK. But even that has the fact folk have faith in NJPW creative. I asked a simple question of what do you prefer about Cody, Drew, and Sandow outside. In all the stuff you wrote, you could've easily just answered the question.


----------



## Stetho

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



Violent By Design said:


> It's reasonably popular but I wouldn't say it is on the same tier as ROH, LU, Impact - and out of all the UK promotions I would have to say Progress is the most impactful one - at least that is how it feels from a non-Brit. You add in a few Japanese companies, and I think it's a stretch to put ICW on that tier.
> 
> 
> There might be 20 wrestling promotions that are bigger than ICW.


Call me when Impact can draw 6k people.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



RapShepard said:


> I asked a simple question of what you preferred about those three guys outside of WWE. You're still saying everything but what you preferred about them lol. Outside of ICW as this is the first time I've heard of it, I know what the main appeal of the different promotions are. But it's funny you'll take about what the casual audience is conditioned too, but take such offense to me pointing out the hardcore audience has their preferences. Like with a Broken/Woken Matt it's clear what's different between the Impact and WWE incarnation as the WWE incarnation never went nearly as in depth as the Impact one. There was no true storyline on him becoming broken, no storyline of him breaking Jeff (in this case Wyatt). It just happened out the blue. Or EC3 who was nobody in WWE and was actually turned into somebody and get to show he can be a valuable piece on a show. That's given validity to a claim vs just going "it's better... because". I do think somethings do get a pass solely for not being in WWE. Such as super hot Naito and super hot Omega not going over at WK, especially since Omega got it at a show not as big as WK. But even that has the fact folk have faith in NJPW creative. I asked a simple question of what do you prefer about Cody, Drew, and Sandow outside. In all the stuff you wrote, you could've easily just answered the question.


For the second time, you listen to NOTHING of what I just said. WHY should i get into it with you any deeper when all we've done is bitch at each other? You wanna find out what makes them better, go and watch them. Im not telling you just so you can shit all over what i think like you did during RAW, dude. Miss me with your BS.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



Beatles123 said:


> For the second time, you listen to NOTHING of what I just said. WHY should i get into it with you any deeper when all we've done is bitch at each other? You wanna find out what makes them better, go and watch them. Im not telling you just so you can shit all over what i think like you did during RAW, dude. Miss me with your BS.


This makes 0 sense, as we have different preferences and opinions. I can't watch with your mind, you do know that right? "I don't want to say what I like about them because you're going to be mean". 

As far as the Raw thread you came to me and I responded. Yeah I didn't agree with your view and don't believe you don't watch, so what lol.


----------



## Beatles123

RapShepard said:


> This makes 0 sense, as we have different preferences and opinions. I can't watch with your mind, you do know that right? "I don't want to say what I like about them because you're going to be mean".
> 
> As far as the Raw thread you came to me and I responded. Yeah I didn't agree with your view and don't believe you don't watch, so what lol.


You're full of shit, thats what, and I have no desire to justify my tastes to you.

From NoDQ:



> Dave Meltzer is reporting three members of The Elite turned down WWE main event money which was reportedly "multi-year deals for more than seven figures annually." The belief is that the concept of the All Elite Wrestling promotion is more than just an idea now.


:banderas

Young Bucks No-selling the crusty old man like Ultimate Warrior on HHH! :ha

What a time to be alive! Best news i've read all week. :lenny


----------



## Jokerface17

At this point they’d have to give Cody the win over Lesnar and a lengthy title reign for him to come. 

I can’t see the bucks going unless they have a credible tag division that occasionally main events ppv


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



Jokerface17 said:


> At this point they’d have to give Cody the win over Lesnar and a lengthy title reign for him to come.
> 
> I can’t see the bucks going unless they have a credible tag division that occasionally main events ppv


Which, as we have seen on BTE, is not what the Bucks think WWE has. They're correct, too.

Like I said before. If Shahid Khan throws serious money at this thing--and I had no reason to believe he wouldn't, given how he has at everything he's been involved in--this could be something to keep an eye on. ESPECIALLY if Jericho ends up being involved in a booking capacity.


----------



## Jokerface17

Beatles123 said:


> Jokerface17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point they’d have to give Cody the win over Lesnar and a lengthy title reign for him to come.
> 
> I can’t see the bucks going unless they have a credible tag division that occasionally main events ppv
> 
> 
> 
> Which, as we have seen on BTE, is not what the Bucks think WWE has. They're correct, too.
> 
> Like I said before. If Shahid Khan throws serious money at this thing--and I had no reason to believe he wouldn't, given how he has at everything he's been involved in--this could be something to keep an eye on. ESPECIALLY if Jericho ends up being involved in a booking capacity.
Click to expand...

If they don’t wait too long to stay this company and promote it well and bring in some popular Indy guys like Penta, Aries, PAC, etc and maybe some WWE guys like Zack Ryder and not push them to the moon I think it will be successful


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*










NoDQ:



> - Matt Jackson of The Young Bucks confirmed on Twitter that the team will not be part of the upcoming ROH/NJPW event during Wrestlemania 35 weekend:
> 
> 
> The Young Bucks
> @MattJackson13
> We will not be there, but I encourage everyone to still go. It’s a historic night for wrestling.
> 
> - Wrestling reporter Brad Shepard has disputed Dave Meltzer's report that members of The Elite including Cody Rhodes were offered seven-figure contracts from WWE:
> 
> "How ironic this comes out after my recent report. As I was told, Dave is either doing him a favor by boosting the number or is being given bad information. 'Nobody is offering Rhodes millions of dollars.'"


BIG DAVE RANT INCOMING?! :taker


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



Beatles123 said:


> NoDQ:
> 
> 
> 
> BIG DAVE RANT INCOMING?! :taker


An interesting story if it develops, because this might be the hit-piece people have been wanting on Meltzer for a long time if someone can put it all together.

Brad Shephard has had a reputation hit himself lately. When Reddit isn't wanting to bite for your content, you have to start working hard for victories, however small. WON covers half of /r/sc every Thursday. Meltzer has been very, VERY generous to Rhodes & the Bucks. The minor NJPW hit-piece he attempted to write a few months ago in favour of Rhodes/Bucks was a problem, especially if he was going to try give them favourable press later down the line. And it's very clear he has with this story.

If he's going about reporting that the Rhodes/Bucks have been given 1m+ p/a in deals each, there's something the trio want and they haven't been getting it. He wouldn't do this unless they gave him a story and they wouldn't have a story if their rods weren't still in the ocean.

If you report to anyone that "the WWE have been offering us big money!", I think that's going to chip away at the confidence of wrestlers putting their livelihoods in your hands. Commit 100% to the idea that you are doing AEW and start building up a talent base before ROH/NJPW, WWE, Impact and MLW start rounding up the last few people completely free in the scene. Otherwise, you are playing people but playing yourself most.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

Can I just say that how ridiculous it is that this potential new promotion may actually exist.

Why do I say that? Because Cody Rhodes was fed up in WWE with being Stardust (and other things) and wanted out to make his own mark. Which he absolutely has.

And now this new promotion looks like it will pop up and at least annoy WWE to some degree and why? Because Vince was too stubborn to give up on Stardust? I just find that particular fact hilarious.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



Desecrated said:


> An interesting story if it develops, because this might be the hit-piece people have been wanting on Meltzer for a long time if someone can put it all together.
> 
> Brad Shephard has had a reputation hit himself lately. When Reddit isn't wanting to bite for your content, you have to start working hard for victories, however small. WON covers half of /r/sc every Thursday. Meltzer has been very, VERY generous to Rhodes & the Bucks. The minor NJPW hit-piece he attempted to write a few months ago in favour of Rhodes/Bucks was a problem, especially if he was going to try give them favourable press later down the line. And it's very clear he has with this story.
> 
> If he's going about reporting that the Rhodes/Bucks have been given 1m+ p/a in deals each, there's something the trio want and they haven't been getting it. He wouldn't do this unless they gave him a story and they wouldn't have a story if their rods weren't still in the ocean.
> 
> If you report to anyone that "the WWE have been offering us big money!", I think that's going to chip away at the confidence of wrestlers putting their livelihoods in your hands. Commit 100% to the idea that you are doing AEW and start building up a talent base before ROH/NJPW, WWE, Impact and MLW start rounding up the last few people completely free in the scene. Otherwise, you are playing people but playing yourself most.


Then again, if you're Dave, WOULDN'T you be privy to the information? Its not unreasonable that he's telling the truth, even if he does tend to favor the elite. Besides, the blurb by shepherd comes across as mighty salty and accusatory. Again, we know that Dave likes the elite, but he has no evidence that he's lying other than "Muh Sources" - and Dave is the one with the connections to be made aware of such a thing.

Either way, the next few weeks are about to get very interesting. :tommy


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



Beatles123 said:


> Then again, if you're Dave, WOULDN'T you be privy to the information? Its not unreasonable that he's telling the truth, even if he does tend to favor the elite. Besides, the blurb by shepherd comes across as mighty salty and accusatory. Again, we know that Dave likes the elite, but he has no evidence that he's lying other than "Muh Sources" - and Dave is the one with the connections to be made aware of such a thing.
> 
> Either way, the next few weeks are about to get very interesting. :tommy


For sure, there's potentially a bit of smoke but how big the fire is, is something that's going to take a lot more than Shepherd to find out. Would likely need a WWE source outing themselves to find anything that damages Meltzer's story. He's (Shephard) got a limited time before bigger stories (AEW or otherwise) break out and there's nothing here but a carcass.

Meltzer is definitely telling a version of the truth but it's just a matter of how embellished it's been by the Elite/any other source.


----------



## Demoslasher

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

Outside of some copyrights for a few names, is there anything at all that says there's going to be a new promotion?

Do they have the financial backers lined up? Especially the kind of big money names that would be required for the major financial risk that this would have. Like it or not, wrestling is less popular now than it's been in generations in the United States. Even the top dog in the business is in panic mode right now. Right now any potential financial backers would be out of their minds to "get in the wrasslin business". So I can't imagine that many people would just be giving Cody their checkbooks. This means likely that the few they might find won't exactly throw money into the thing by the handfuls.

This becomes a problem for the second major thing they need to really form a new organization, talent. Good talents aren't free, and they damn sure won't be overly eager to sign contracts with a unproven product. People are getting their panties wet talking about dream team Rosters and frankly everyone needs a dose of reality. They will have to overpay to get any talent of that caliber. This is what plagues new promotions everywhere. Again people talk dream rosters but don't talk about the price tag involved with them. A price tag that any new upstart promotion would be running deep into the red trying to afford. But lets just say they convinced their financial backers to accept the first four or so years of being in the red potentially. You also have to contend with the reality that every star you have, would give their left nut to wrestle for the WWE. I know a select few wouldn't, but most would unless they are complete idiots. The widespread exposure alone is more than any upstart could hope to offer.

Assuming you get the money and the roster figured out. You still need some way of actually putting on shows and reaching your audience. Lots of dumb people chiming into this sadly. I've seen people suggesting they don't need a tv deal, they can just do a live traveling shows, or just do Internet streaming like the network(without the teni of millions of dollars annually that wwe puts into the network to make it run as smoothly as it does)...it's not the 1950s anymore people, no tv deal, no promotion! You can't run a promotion on just having a few big events a year. People suck Cody's nuts because he put on one show that he hyped for a year that did 10 thousand. Why do people all the sudden think this makes vince shit his pants? Maybe from laughing so hard...

Lastly people...Jim Ross has said openly he has nothing to do with this, Jerico has never said anything about it either so stop putting their names on this shit


----------



## Violent By Design

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



Demoslasher said:


> Outside of some copyrights for a few names, is there anything at all that says there's going to be a new promotion?
> 
> Do they have the financial backers lined up? Especially the kind of big money names that would be required for the major financial risk that this would have. Like it or not, wrestling is less popular now than it's been in generations in the United States. Even the top dog in the business is in panic mode right now. Right now any potential financial backers would be out of their minds to "get in the wrasslin business". So I can't imagine that many people would just be giving Cody their checkbooks. This means likely that the few they might find won't exactly throw money into the thing by the handfuls.
> 
> This becomes a problem for the second major thing they need to really form a new organization, talent. Good talents aren't free, and they damn sure won't be overly eager to sign contracts with a unproven product. People are getting their panties wet talking about dream team Rosters and frankly everyone needs a dose of reality. They will have to overpay to get any talent of that caliber. This is what plagues new promotions everywhere. Again people talk dream rosters but don't talk about the price tag involved with them. A price tag that any new upstart promotion would be running deep into the red trying to afford. But lets just say they convinced their financial backers to accept the first four or so years of being in the red potentially. You also have to contend with the reality that every star you have, would give their left nut to wrestle for the WWE. I know a select few wouldn't, but most would unless they are complete idiots. The widespread exposure alone is more than any upstart could hope to offer.
> 
> Assuming you get the money and the roster figured out. You still need some way of actually putting on shows and reaching your audience. Lots of dumb people chiming into this sadly. I've seen people suggesting they don't need a tv deal, they can just do a live traveling shows, or just do Internet streaming like the network(without the teni of millions of dollars annually that wwe puts into the network to make it run as smoothly as it does)...it's not the 1950s anymore people, no tv deal, no promotion! You can't run a promotion on just having a few big events a year. People suck Cody's nuts because he put on one show that he hyped for a year that did 10 thousand. Why do people all the sudden think this makes vince shit his pants? Maybe from laughing so hard...
> 
> Lastly people...Jim Ross has said openly he has nothing to do with this, Jerico has never said anything about it either so stop putting their names on this shit


I'm assuming some of the viability of this stems from the possible relationship with Shahid Khan. If Khan is willing to put his check book out there Ted Turner style, then they have more than enough to have grounds for a major promotion - TNA started with much less.

They will have to compete with the WWE, but fact is - WWE can't sign everyone. I also would not be surprised if the company is ran more professional in some respects (WWE is corporate, but at the end of the day someone like Vince is almost like a cartoon character and his company reflects that), and hopefully they even offer some real benefits or some type of union which could be a good way to lure talent to their product.

Hard to answer these questions without knowing what their funding is. It's still somewhat of a pipedream at this point.


As for why someone would get into the wrestling business - because there is a demand for live content. 

They can also find talent internationally, the world is a big place and there are a lot of guys in the wrestling business who go unnoticed. The world has never been short on wrestling talent.


I would be shocked if Jim Ross was involved so I'm not surprised that was just a rumor. I think there is probably some truth to Jericho being involved, but who knows if he'd come through - it might be burning bridges with Vince so I wouldn't be surprised if he kept some distance from it. Jericho and JR are pretty inconsequential to whether this promotion will be a big deal or not though.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



Demoslasher said:


> Outside of some copyrights for a few names, is there anything at all that says there's going to be a new promotion?
> 
> Do they have the financial backers lined up? Especially the kind of big money names that would be required for the major financial risk that this would have. Like it or not, wrestling is less popular now than it's been in generations in the United States. Even the top dog in the business is in panic mode right now. Right now any potential financial backers would be out of their minds to "get in the wrasslin business". So I can't imagine that many people would just be giving Cody their checkbooks. This means likely that the few they might find won't exactly throw money into the thing by the handfuls.
> 
> This becomes a problem for the second major thing they need to really form a new organization, talent. Good talents aren't free, and they damn sure won't be overly eager to sign contracts with a unproven product. People are getting their panties wet talking about dream team Rosters and frankly everyone needs a dose of reality. They will have to overpay to get any talent of that caliber. This is what plagues new promotions everywhere. Again people talk dream rosters but don't talk about the price tag involved with them. A price tag that any new upstart promotion would be running deep into the red trying to afford. But lets just say they convinced their financial backers to accept the first four or so years of being in the red potentially. You also have to contend with the reality that every star you have, would give their left nut to wrestle for the WWE. I know a select few wouldn't, but most would unless they are complete idiots. The widespread exposure alone is more than any upstart could hope to offer.
> 
> Assuming you get the money and the roster figured out. You still need some way of actually putting on shows and reaching your audience. Lots of dumb people chiming into this sadly. I've seen people suggesting they don't need a tv deal, they can just do a live traveling shows, or just do Internet streaming like the network(without the teni of millions of dollars annually that wwe puts into the network to make it run as smoothly as it does)...it's not the 1950s anymore people, no tv deal, no promotion! You can't run a promotion on just having a few big events a year. People suck Cody's nuts because he put on one show that he hyped for a year that did 10 thousand. Why do people all the sudden think this makes vince shit his pants? Maybe from laughing so hard...
> 
> Lastly people...Jim Ross has said openly he has nothing to do with this, Jerico has never said anything about it either so stop putting their names on this shit


Something is definately happening as evidenced by the tweets Cody has teased us with and the recent episodes of being the elite. Cosy was also seen in the press box with Shahid Khan at a jags game a few weeks back. Add this to the trademarks that have been filed and the fact Jericho is close with the Elite and you have more than enough to assume this has some legs.

Once again, money isnt an issue to Khan. All he needs is a reason. See Wembley Stadium for an example of his capital. He pulled out, but he had the means. If Cody can sell him on his vision, odds are Khan will go all out to aid him in its creation.


----------



## Versatile

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



Violent By Design said:


> I'm assuming some of the viability of this stems from the possible relationship with Shahid Khan. If Khan is willing to put his check book out there Ted Turner style, then they have more than enough to have grounds for a major promotion - TNA started with much less.
> 
> They will have to compete with the WWE, but fact is - WWE can't sign everyone. I also would not be surprised if the company is ran more professional in some respects (WWE is corporate, but at the end of the day someone like Vince is almost like a cartoon character and his company reflects that), and *hopefully they even offer some real benefits or some type of union which could be a good way to lure talent to their product.*
> 
> Hard to answer these questions without knowing what their funding is. It's still somewhat of a pipedream at this point.
> 
> 
> As for why someone would get into the wrestling business - because there is a demand for live content.
> 
> They can also find talent internationally, the world is a big place and there are a lot of guys in the wrestling business who go unnoticed. The world has never been short on wrestling talent.
> 
> 
> I would be shocked if Jim Ross was involved so I'm not surprised that was just a rumor. I think there is probably some truth to Jericho being involved, but who knows if he'd come through - it might be burning bridges with Vince so I wouldn't be surprised if he joined. Jericho and JR are pretty inconsequential to whether this promotion will be a big deal or not though.


Offer free healthcare and I'm sure guys in the WWE and guys on the indy's will be knocking each other to sign with AEW.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



Versatile said:


> Offer free healthcare and I'm sure guys in the WWE and guys on the indy's will be knocking each other to sign with AEW.


Hell, just a stable company in which to do your own shit with a solid TV deal would be more than enough for many.


----------



## Ace

*AEW officially announced*















Listening to Observer and other links for more details.

All in 2 will also be happening [double or nothing].

Offering multi year contracts and have signed multiple wrestlers signed so far, one of which is Cody. YBs not as yet signed but will within the next 24-48 hours.

No TV deal at the moment, however there's multiple offers out there and Meltzer is confident it will happen but it's not done yet.

Tony Khan running the company, Chris Jericho has not signed however is on the radar. Relationship with NJPW up in the air.

AEW would like to have a relationship with NJPW and work with them, still not sure if they'd work with them. Meltzer said he'd know more in the next few days. 

Meltzer speculated ROH talent are unlikely to work with AEW as they're competitors.


Edit: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080016187424006144

All In 2: Double or Nothing confirmed in BTE.


----------



## MetalKiwi

*Re: AER officially announced*

Perfect! Double or Nothing !


----------



## Buhalovski

*Re: AER officially announced*

Now the question is who would follow them. I hope Jericho and Omega chooses them instead of WWE.


----------



## MetalKiwi

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

It's happening !
Double or Nothing !


----------



## BarackYoMama

I’ll give it a chance. I did like All In.


----------



## Donnie

*Re: AER officially announced*

:Out 

DONNIEBOX approves of this. As long as CODY doesn't cut anyone's break lines if they get too hot.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



Versatile said:


> Offer free healthcare and I'm sure guys in the WWE and guys on the indy's will be knocking each other to sign with AEW.


WWE pays for surgeries, rehab, medicines needed, and a downside guarantee to all their injured talent when they aren't used.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: AER officially announced*

_*About damn time and I wish them good luck. I will be watching AEW heavily. This is exciting news for everyone!!! *_:YES:YES:YES:fuckyeah:fuckyeah:fuckyeah


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: AER officially announced*

How do they not have tv or streaming lined up after all these months?


----------



## Ace

*Re: AER officially announced*



wwetna1 said:


> How do they not have tv or streaming lined up after all these months?


 Certain people in the TV industry were really impressed by All In, it's likely they'll get a TV deal according to Meltzer.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: AER officially announced*



wwetna1 said:


> How do they not have tv or streaming lined up after all these months?


The Young Bucks wouldn't take a deal that sees them suffer for several years if certain things weren't guaranteed. Relax with the economics. I'm sure they aren't interested in a finance manager.


----------



## Vic

Jericho is apparently a lock for this, JR is behind it as well in some fashion hopefully as talent relations. And Meltzer says TV is also a lock, they're already way ahead of the curve for this shit so they're fine out of the gate. The original rumor suggested AXS TV was all but done, but I won't be shocked if WGN or something along those lines ends up signing them.


----------



## Ace

More information about AEW on January 8th


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080016187424006144


----------



## Sensei Utero

As someone who has only ever watched one Kenny Omega match, knows The Young Bucks from their TNA stint, and all (though, I did watch All In), I 'get' that I'm probably not on this 'hype train' that people are on.

Don't get me wrong, I hope the promotion works out, regardless of whether or not I'm a fan of its direction (it'd be nice to have something to watch though, I stopped regularly watching WWE months ago), but I await people to get wwwwwwaaaaaaayyyyyyyy ahead of themselves as usual - which makes it all more cringe worthy. Some of these 'RIP WWE' comments online elsewhere have made me :HA already.


----------



## Ace

Vic said:


> Jericho is apparently a lock for this, JR is behind it as well in some fashion hopefully as talent relations. And Meltzer says TV is also a lock, they're already way ahead of the curve for this shit so they're fine out of the gate. The original rumor suggested AXS TV was all but done, but I won't be shocked if WGN or something along those lines ends up signing them.


 Man if they raid WWE roud

I know it's very unlikely they get the top stars and the quality of talents they sign is on the TV deal.

Punk would also be a good addition.


----------



## Vic

Actually thinking back on it, AEW talks could be exactly why WGN decided to back off on the Impact deal :hmm:.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*I'm praying to god that Kenny Omega signs with them instead of WWE. *_


----------



## Ace

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*I'm praying to god that Kenny Omega signs with them instead of WWE. *_


 I think he'll stay with NJPW but would work with them if they have a working relationship with AEW.


----------



## Vic Capri

I can't wait for Starrcast 2019!



> Tony Khan running the company, Chris Jericho not signed but is on the radar.


Jericho got hooked with great seats at the Vikings Vs. Bears game because of Khan. He's definitely involved in some capacity.

- Vic


----------



## Ace

AJ and Nakamura's contracts are up early next year I think. Balor could be another target, these 3 really should use their ties to get big bumps in their contracts.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Ace said:


> I think he'll stay with NJPW but would work with them if they have a working relationship with AEW.


_*If he stays with NJPW that is fine with me and if they do get a working relationship with both companies than it's a win win for both parties. Plus Naka's contract is expiring soon and I would love for him to join AEW.*_


----------



## Desecrated

Vic said:


> Actually thinking back on it, AEW talks could be exactly why WGN decided to back off on the Impact deal :hmm:.


There was also rumours of SyFy with Impact but I imagine WWE would be pulling a thousand and one strings to stop that at NBC due to SyFy's coverage and past with Smackdown/ECW.



Ace said:


> Man if they raid WWE roud
> 
> I know it's very unlikely they get the top stars and the quality of talents they sign is on the TV deal.
> 
> Punk would also be a good addition.


Doubt Jim Ross has his hand in the honey-pot with the current WWE crop. I think the most that connections would reach, would be Cody talking up guys like Dolph, Ryder and (a long shot) Orton. Finances would have to be greater and WWE would probably match the best buyer when considering Orton however so 2% probability.



Santa With Muscles said:


> As someone who has only ever watched one Kenny Omega match, knows The Young Bucks from their TNA stint, and all (though, I did watch All In), I 'get' that I'm probably not on this 'hype train' that people are on.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I hope the promotion works out, regardless of whether or not I'm a fan of its direction (it'd be nice to have something to watch though, I stopped regularly watching WWE months ago), but I await people to get wwwwwwaaaaaaayyyyyyyy ahead of themselves as usual - which makes it all more cringe worthy. Some of these 'RIP WWE' comments online elsewhere have made me :HA already.


You can't take reactionary comments as a reason to think down on an idea, though. It's a pipedream at most for the person saying that.


----------



## FROSTY

wwetna1 said:


> How do they not have tv or streaming lined up after all these months?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080016912178925569


----------



## Ace

When NJPW announces their partnership with AEW at WK.


----------



## Sensei Utero

Desecrated said:


> You can't take reactionary comments as a reason to think down on an idea, though. It's a pipedream at most for the person saying that.


When you have people stating that they could raid WWE talent, that Vince is worried, and such - you know people just need to calm down a bit.

Don't get me wrong, it's cool news, hope it works out for 'em, but yeah - people too ahead of themselves already. Not trying to talk it down, just wish people would look at it realistically.


----------



## Ace

Santa With Muscles said:


> When you have people stating that they could raid WWE talent, that Vince is worried, and such - you know people just need to calm down a bit.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it's cool news, hope it works out for 'em, but yeah - people too ahead of themselves already. Not trying to talk it down, just wish people would look at it realistically.


 Raid? Isn't that inevitable... they're going to end up signing WWE wrestlers who aren't happy. It's only a matter of the ceiling of star they get. Unless Vince pays everyone over to keep them.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080017244711731200


----------



## USAUSA1

Impact,MLW and LU is about to become even more thin.


----------



## Desecrated

Santa With Muscles said:


> When you have people stating that they could raid WWE talent, that Vince is worried, and such - you know people just need to calm down a bit.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it's cool news, hope it works out for 'em, but yeah - people too ahead of themselves already. Not trying to talk it down, just wish people would look at it realistically.


It's the potential contentious brand warfare people have been wanting for 2 decades. Of course the resources are not on an equilibrium and many things aren't decided or even thought of. But people getting genuinely excited for it is good advertisement. People "smarter to the deal" will know the realities they face but now a company potentially has the 8 figure per annum resources to make some very interesting moves. 

You'd be naive if you also didn't think Vince was worried. Would he be worried about survival? No, obviously. Not everything is life or death, black or white. He'd worried that talent expenses may go up. He'd be worried about wrestlers pulling rank and leverage. He'd be worried about a % of the market share in his monopoly has left his hands. That another organisation has the opportunity to re-invent the creative wheel. And he'd also welcome that. You should want this to be life and death.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This will def. be on my must watch list once thy get off the ground.


----------



## Buhalovski

Ace said:


> Raid? Isn't that inevitable... they're going to end up signing WWE wrestlers who aren't happy. It's only a matter of the ceiling of star they get. Unless Vince pays everyone over to keep them.


They have to be the PSG/Manchester City of wrestling in order to do that. WWE is still WWE though, the only possible people at the moment would be guys like Ziggler or lowcarders without any TV time.


----------



## FROSTY

Ace said:


> When NJPW announces their partnership with AEW at WK.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080018559529611264


----------



## Desecrated

USAUSA1 said:


> Impact,MLW and LU is about to become even more thin.


Impact may suffer for not building on the connections with NOAH, WOS, AAA and NWA. It looks like they spoiled everything to try get NJPW back? Their womens division is going to get raided by AEW and the rest is probably scraps for NXT and ROH.

Doesn't look like to me that the American scene has enough "third tier" wrestlers. The writing has been on the wall for Impact/MLW that the scene was going to pool together and they might get left in the dust.


----------



## Vic

Meltzer said a press conference in Jacksonville will be held on the 8th.


----------



## Sensei Utero

Ace said:


> Raid? Isn't that inevitable... they're going to end up signing WWE wrestlers who aren't happy. It's only a matter of the ceiling of star they get. Unless Vince pays everyone over to keep them.


They aren't even established yet, and people are suggesting this. It depends on WWE contracts, but believe it or not - I say most are probably happy enough to stay in WWE, simply 'cause it's WWE (and believe it or not - folk want to make it there), they're well paid, and why take the risk on a promotion not even established? Besides, WWE are a powerhouse. Even if a situation like this were to arise, they'd have all the money in the world to get talent. Vince is known for that dust he spreads. Genius at it.

*EDIT:* If anything, Impact, LU, and such should be the promotions worried. Unless some sort of partnership deal(s) could be cut.



Desecrated said:


> It's the potential contentious brand warfare people have been wanting for 2 decades. Of course the resources are not on an equilibrium and many things aren't decided or even thought of. But people getting genuinely excited for it is good advertisement. People "smarter to the deal" will know the realities they face but now a company potentially has the 8 figure per annum resources to make some very interesting moves.
> 
> You'd be naive if you also didn't think Vince was worried. Would he be worried about survival? No, obviously. Not everything is life or death, black or white. He'd worried that talent expenses may go up. He'd be worried about wrestlers pulling rank and leverage. He'd be worried about a % of the market share in his monopoly has left his hands. That another organisation has the opportunity to re-invent the creative wheel. And he'd also welcome that. You should want this to be life and death.


He probably will definitely have his ear out to see if any of that were to arise. I'd be shocked if mentions of this new company wasn't at least mentioned in meetings and so forth. However, there's bigger problems to worry about - TV deal, XFL revival, ratings, whatever's goin' on in the product right now (that I have no clue about, as I'm not watching on a regular basis), and so on. I wouldn't be surprised if he hasn't given Cody advice, like he did for the PPV those guys had. I doubt he's shaking in his boots, like folk would love to believe. We've seen this excitement with other promotions before. Granted, many of them didn't have a billionaire backer, but I doubt they're a Ted Turner type person :shrug we all saw what happened there.

Just think folk need to tune down the excitement levels just a bit down  it's good news, but as expected, folk get too ahead of themselves. I hope it works out, regardless of whether I'm a fan of the overall direction of the business right now or not.


----------



## FROSTY

Vic said:


> Meltzer said a press conference in Jacksonville will be held on the 8th.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080016187424006144
All In's Twitter feed tweeted about this soon after the BTE episode dropped, here it is.


----------



## Desecrated

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080018559529611264


This one is the big white whale. Even a quarter of the NJPW talent pool is worth probably $10-20m for AEW. Secure that and you are probably adding that money onto any TV deal they secure. Bullet Club alone playing the role of Suzuki-Gun in NOAH (without the drawbacks NOAH suffered) would be big. And the Bullet Club vs the Elite should be the first major angle they do on TV.

But I'd guess the deal with NJPW relies on AEW and ROH relations.


----------



## Vic

Santa With Muscles said:


> They aren't even established yet, and people are suggesting this. It depends on WWE contracts, but believe it or not - I say most are probably happy enough to stay in WWE, simply 'cause it's WWE (and believe it or not - folk want to make it there), they're well paid, and why take the risk on a promotion not even established? Besides, WWE are a powerhouse. Even if a situation like this were to arise, they'd have all the money in the world to get talent. Vince is known for that dust he spreads. Genius at it.
> 
> *EDIT:* If anything, Impact, LU, and such should be the promotions worried. Unless some sort of partnership deal(s) could be cut.
> 
> 
> 
> He probably will definitely have his ear out to see if any of that were to arise. I'd be shocked if mentions of this new company wasn't at least mentioned in meetings and so forth. However, there's bigger problems to worry about - TV deal, XFL revival, ratings, whatever's goin' on in the product right now (that I have no clue about, as I'm not watching on a regular basis), and so on. I wouldn't be surprised if he hasn't given Cody advice, like he did for the PPV those guys had. I doubt he's shaking in his boots, like folk would love to believe. We've seen this excitement with other promotions before. Granted, many of them didn't have a billionaire backer, but I doubt they're a Ted Turner type person :shrug we all saw what happened there.
> 
> Just think folk need to tune down the excitement levels just a bit down  it's good news, but as expected, folk get too ahead of themselves. I hope it works out, regardless of whether I'm a fan of the overall direction of the business right now or not.


Dude why are you getting your feelings so hurt that you're taking this seriously? Calm down, you're blind if you don't think a talent raid is expected. This same thing also occurred when TNA launched in fucking 2002 and even more so when the TV launched in '05, and Tony Khan isn't a Ted Turner type :lmao the fuck.

Ted Turner Net Worth $2.2 Billion

Tony Khan $7.6 Billion

Vince McMahon $2.9 Billion :lmao these are all as of 2018, take the L bruh.


----------



## Sbatenney

Okay I am gonna point out something some people haven't really noticed, Khan doesn't have a history of people a ton on money into his projects so I wouldn't expect them to be able to actual complete with stars that the WWE want the most. Remember their TV deals that they got last year was recording breaking, they are making a ton of money and their shares just reach a record high.

I could see them being a new verison of RoH/TNA the option when people can't make it in the WWE because the stars they have claimed to be stealing are people like Zack Ryder... sorry but he gotten over as a joke character and really all he is. I've said this before though, I hope it works out but I kinda doubt it will work out the way people expect it too. 

I do worry about one thing, egos may get in the way, let's not forget the track record of when wrestlers book themselves in their promotions isn't great. Look at Kevin Nash ending the Goldberg streak only to lose to Hogan with the fingerpoke. basically the entire first five years of TNA under Jeff and so on and so on.


----------



## FROSTY

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080037136034721794


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*



Undertaker23RKO said:


> I feel like this will be something that gets a lot of hopes up for real competition in wrestling but ultimately doesn't live up to the hype.


That depends on what living up to it means for you.

Certainly this has the biggest chance to be something substantial that a new fed has had in ages.


----------



## Ace

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/108003233148055552
Burn it down baby :sodone


----------



## GTL2

I don't see this being a new ROH/TNA. They are more WWE main roster shows with smaller budgets. This will be aiming more in the Evolve/MLW space. NXT kind of showed what you can do with some credible resources in this area and, without the limitations imposed on NXT by WWE, AEW could be a major player here.

All credit to them for launching it.


----------



## Beatles123

I am so fucking ready! :banderas


----------



## Ace

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080036509665935360
Definitely gonna cop, good collectors item regardless if the company flops.

Merch looks real good too.

Follow the official twitter boys

https://twitter.com/AEWrestling


----------



## Mango13

As someone who hasn't really stepped outside of the WWE bubble since TNA went to hell all those years ago. I really hope things go well with this and we get a decent alternative to the E. At the very least I hope it kicks WWE in the balls and they actually start trying again. Competition is good for everyone.

Also I enjoyed All In for the most part so I will be for sure tuning in for Double or Nothing.


----------



## Donnie

Hangman vs PAC in the finals for the first AEW World Champion, please and thankyou


----------



## Vic

Wonder if the finalized roster will be revealed on the 8th, should be interesting. Also hope they land on a network available to everyone including cord cutters.

Edit: If they signed PAC :done.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

However you want to look at this it’s amazing news

Wonder what Omega is going to do here especially if a NJPW deal isn’t worked out

Really looking forward to seeing what is announced on the 8th


----------



## The Wood

It doesn't really make sense for New Japan to force talent to choose at this point -- especially if AEW end up with a television deal that can promote their stars effectively.


----------



## Stetho

This is really inspiring in some way.
Pretty sure they'll be working in NJPW (and many more). Acting like WWE and burning every bridges would be full retard for them.


----------



## Sensei Utero

Vic said:


> Dude why are you getting your feelings so hurt that you're taking this seriously? Calm down, you're blind if you don't think a talent raid is expected. This same thing also occurred when TNA launched in fucking 2002 and even more so when the TV launched in '05, and Tony Khan isn't a Ted Turner type :lmao the fuck.
> 
> Ted Turner Net Worth $2.2 Billion
> 
> Tony Khan $7.6 Billion
> 
> Vince McMahon $2.9 Billion :lmao these are all as of 2018, take the L bruh.


It's others taking it so seriously, not me. Heck, your response showcases that in itself. When TNA launched in '02, they never raided anyone. They signed free agents or folk willing to take a deal for a few weeks as they couldn't guarantee they'd even be in business - big difference.

By 'Ted Turner type' I meant by spending money and not giving a shite whether it occurs in a loss or not. Needless spending. My bad - I should've clarified that.

But of course the 'wrestling' fanbase will all gather into their circle jerk...so uhh...carry on :shrug


----------



## The Wood

I can imagine New Japan are pretty stubborn. It seems like they want talent to sign exclusive deals, but it's just not the environment for that. Jericho and Omega are big signings for AEW on that front, because then AEW have two guys that New Japan really, really wants. I hope they find a way to corner Ibushi. You don't need a whole bunch of New Japan talent being signed to AEW contracts, but if you just get a few, then they can be cornerstones of AEW but also be useful to New Japan and ensure that when you, say, want Sho and Yoh for an opener somewhere, you can get them.

Jericho and JR are important signings on a different front too. They are a good sign that this thing is "for real." Jericho has said that he's got no desire to work opposition to Vince, and JR is a guy that probably has a direct line to him. If they decide to take Khan money, then it means that they aren't afraid of hurting Vince's feelings. This becomes important when you're trying to make offers to guys like Styles and Nakamura. You want to be able to tell them that you don't need Vince McMahon in wrestling anymore. If they can offer multi-year deals that can guarantee Styles and Nakamura are going to be quite wealthy as they enter the twilight of their careers, then they might actually decide not to renew to WWE, despite being treated quite well there.

It would make sense for AEW to work with WoW and Japanese women's promotions. STARDOM is the obvious choice, but there are no doubt other promotions they could strike up deals with too. Kiera Hogan and Tessa Blanchard are the names I hear about, but that might require working with TNA, which they need to be careful about.

They should probably try and go after CM Punk too.


----------



## Vic

Santa With Muscles said:


> It's others taking it so seriously, not me. Heck, your response showcases that in itself. When TNA launched in '02, they never raided anyone. *They signed free agents *or folk willing to take a deal for a few weeks as they couldn't guarantee they'd even be in business - big difference.
> 
> By 'Ted Turner type' I meant by spending money and not giving a shite whether it occurs in a loss or not. Needless spending. My bad - I should've clarified that.
> 
> But of course the 'wrestling' fanbase will all gather into their circle jerk...so uhh...carry on :shrug


Most of those people chose to become free agents because they wanted to work somewhere new :kobe. Do you not know how this works? This is the exact result when NJPW decided to take Gaijin seriously when Balor, AJ, and co. came aboard. The fact that you can't put two and two together is rather astonishing. And you 100% seem ass hurt over it especially after that circle jerk line. Stay in your feels, we'll stay happy/excited. Competition and money brings in names doesn't matter who you are.


----------



## Obfuscation

AEW is competition for ROH now. That could do something to halt any relationship with New Japan. Unless the NJPW office tells ROH to shut its mouth because they know they love their relationship enough to let New Japan work with anyone else who is in direct contact; holding the power.

Who the hell knows. That's why we're watching.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

This is great news not only for fans, but also for talent. Now obviously this is still very early days and there is a long way to go but with the passion that The Elite have for the wrestling industry and with the financial backing that they'll have, then I can't see any reason why it can't take off.


----------



## Sensei Utero

Vic said:


> Most of those people chose to become free agents because they wanted to work somewhere new :kobe. Do you not know how this works? This is the exact result when NJPW decided to take Gaijin seriously when Balor, AJ, and co. came aboard. The fact that you can't put two and two together is rather astonishing. And you 100% seem ass hurt over it especially after that circle jerk line. Stay in your feels, we'll stay happy/excited. Competition and money brings in names doesn't matter who you are.


Nope. Most of those people were released. Hall, Brian Christopher, Ken Shamrock, K-Kwik, etc. NWA-TNA was just a temporary short term place for some people. Hence why originally those guys were only handed either one show (like Hall) or short-term deals, as they couldn't guarantee they'd be in business. However, obviously they stayed in business and some of those guys took longer term deals when offered to them, but it plays no part here. Bad example.

I'm not 'ass hurt'. Of course folk will throw that out and 'WWE shill' (not you, in this case) when I say something different or go against their 'wrestling' beliefs (despite the fact I don't even watch the product now, at least on a regular basis). I'm very happy there's a new company afloat. I barely watch the product now, and would love for something to come along and gain my interest again. Does it seem like it'll be my type of promotion? Probably not, due to various reasons. But will I give it a shot? Of course. I just think folk are getting their hopes up about competition...but that doesn't mean this company can't be successful. But the talk over 'these big names' joining? Forget it :lol but oh well, whatever makes folk happy thinkin' about it.


----------



## TD Stinger

Can't help but feel this would all be a lot bigger if news about this promotion hadn't been leaked months ago, lol.

But regardless this is big news with the wrestlers involved and the potential money involved. I will be very interested to see what talent they can get and how this impacts the wrestling landscape. Obviously WWE is still gonna WWE. But you see ROH signing guys to exclusive deals. Hell, they even got Bandido, who I'm sure AEW would have loved to have. NJPW has a deal with ROH, but if AEW gets off the ground well, hard to imagine them not reaching some kind of deal. 

I guess Impact is an option as well but how many of their guys are actually Impact exclusive talents to make this work? I think of guys like Moose, Eddie Edwards, Eli Drake, etc. But a lot of their top guys from Pentagon, Fenix, Mundo, Cage, Callihan, etc. work for Lucha Underground, MLW, etc.

Again, I'm very interested to see what talent they get and how this affects the wrestling business as a whole.

And obviously, the crown jewel of the free agent pool is going to be Kenny Omega. Now you think he would be a lock for AEW but he's in a different situation than the others being a contracted NJPW talent. And while The Elite originally started with him and The Bucks, it's really become Cody and The Bucks. They were the ones who financed All In, they've been the main guys behind AEW. While Omega, who was a big part of All In and would be a huge part of AEW, in a way was just along for the ride.

I could see Omega just staying in NJPW. I could see him staying in NJPW while trying to also work for AEW and make a deal possible to do that. I could see him going to AEW exclusively. And as much as some people don't want to hear it, I could see him going to WWE. He's the huge X-Factor in all of this.

I hope AEW can find a good network and truly provide another good place for talent to work and create a new form of the art that is pro wrestling. All the talk of challenging WWE or taking WWE talent? Eh, I'm not interested in that in the moment. Like I said before, WWE is still WWE. There are still going to be guys who go to WWE. They are still so ingratiated in Pop Culture for me to think right now that this new promotion is going to do anything more than be another annoyance to WWE. Or for guys that actually matter to jump ship from WWE to AEW. If this gets off the ground and can offer decent money, I think it's possible. But I'm not ready to go that far yet.

Also I want to see if The Elite have sustainability with this. They sold out All In in 30 minutes and packed their show with 11,000 + fans. Obviously a huge accomplishment. But that does not happen with all the promotion they did for a year. And even after All In, we saw ROH have a PPV called Death Before Dishonor a month later in a 8,000 seat building and sold a little over 1,000 in a fairly empty building with a lot of the same talent on that show. We've seen what happens with a place like NJPW this year when they've gone to the well more than once. They sold out their first USA show this year and their 2 following shows did not.

Now, I think a lot of that comes to poor promotion on NJPW's part and I trust Elite on that end. But while the demand is there, is there enough demand? I absolutely believe AEW could sell out Double or Nothing or All Out or any other big show that they do. But is there enough demand and interest with so much wrestling already out there for fans to keep flocking to this new show consistently? To me it's a question worth asking. Because in the past even when having the alternative, most people still fall back on WWE. Even people who watch or claim to watch stuff like NJPW or ROH, they still can't keep the name WWE out of their mouths.

I'm not trying to be the downer here. I'm excited for what's to come while also trying to be realistic given the current landscape. Regardless though, 2019 is going to be a crazy year.


----------



## Kishido

I hope this will turn into a serious rival for WWE and I will support this one.

Curious about Omega and what his plan will be... And damn maybe CM Punk will return at one day if this becomes big


----------



## Taroostyles

This is the best chance in the last 17 years for a real and true competitive market in American pro wrestling. 

The TV deal is key, they need 2 hours in primetime on a recognizable channel. Doesn't have to be live right away but it sure would help. A big splash like Omega and/or Punk would be huge. You main event a card with that and they could sell 20k tickets forget about 10k. 

Still too early but the roster details and TV info is everything.


----------



## Beatles123

I said it when this all was just rumors, but Im telling y'all: Don't sleep on Tony Khan. It all depends how seriously he's taking this compared to the Jags. He turned them around fast excepting this year and has overhauled the entire franchise. It may take a few years, but if he builds a platform where talent can actually enjoy working there and with stable income, watch the fuck out.


----------



## FITZ

WWE's giant TV contract that they got could very well be the reason this is happening. They got a billionaire to bet money on wrestling. I can't help but think a big part of that was because he saw how much WWE got paid for their shows.


----------



## Piper's Pit

If AEW get a TV deal on a major channel they should go head to head with RAW and start the Monday Night War's all over again !! This will bring the best out of Vince like it did 20 years ago, I can't wait to relive my teenage years !! Yay !!


----------



## I AM Glacier

Between this, NXT and New Japan, ROH and others are fucked.

I love how they've been announced for 5 minutes tho, and people are already like CAN THEY COMPETE WITH WWE?????
IS THIS THE NEW MONDAY NIGHT WARS?


----------



## TripleG

I don't need them to be hyper competitive with WWE. 

I just need them to be a really solid alternative that does well and can give me something exciting to look forward too every week.


----------



## Beatles123

Piper's Pit said:


> If AEW get a TV deal on a major channel they should go head to head with RAW and start the Monday Night War's all over again !! This will bring the best out of Vince like it did 20 years ago, I can't wait to relive my teenage years !! Yay !!


What is this supposed to be a jab at? Fans? Who unironically is saying this as if it will happen tomorrow? If anything all im seeing from here to SquaredCircle is "LOL VANILLA MIDGETS PUTTING THEMSELVES OVER" While those same people probably want to stab out their eyes from boredom over WWE every week.

'Fact is, regardless of whether it actually happens, this is the closest thing to something that can actually help wrestling we've seen in a long time. At least let us TRY to be optimistic about the future, because it isn't exactly bright in very many ways if you aren't a WWE fan in general.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Is there a reason people seem to believe they will have a hostile relationship with ROH? It certainly seems that all involved have a healthy respect for ROH and the opportunities for their growth they provided.

To me, the only reason The Elite guys stopped working for ROH before announcing their own promotion is because their company is also going to be based in the US and if they need to be more or less AEW exclusive in the US to really be draws. AEW wouldn't be as special if you also could just see them in ROH. I wouldn't be shocked to see them also working with NJPW still because I don't anticipate AEW would be running shows in Japan.

So while yes ROH and AEW would be competitors for one another, it doesn't mean they would be hostile competition. Ideally this is good for the business and the wrestlers and done right they could help each other instead of hurting one another. Wrestling fans seem to love this notion of companies having to compete directly against each other which I don't like. I think the state of wrestling in 2018 showed that outside of WWE, everyone working together is best for the business outside of WWE. 

2019 is going to be a hell of a year. Wrestle Kingdom is only a few days away and is absolutely stacked. New Year's Dash always provides a fantastic starting point for the next year going forward. I am very excited to see how ROH evolves without The Elite - they have picked up some really good new talent and have a lot of talent they can develop. MLW is growing at a great pace, providing some excellent in-ring product. Impact's content has gotten quite good - heres to hoping the move to Pursuit ends up being a better move than it at first appears. And with all of this hopefully WWE tries harder and gives us more of what we want. With Lucha Underground return? Will Aro Lucha be a success or a flop? 

2019 could be the best year in wrestling. I love it already.


----------



## Afrolatino

They should have waited for a TV deal before announcing this.
Because they really want to compete nationally, right?


----------



## USAUSA1

I think wgn makes the most sense.

Turner would sign them for the streaming service.


----------



## RapShepard

Would they be better served getting their own exclusive wrestlers or striking a partnership with someone else. A working agreement with another promotion won't be bad from a viewing perspective. But has working agreements ever took a promotion to the next level? I wouldn't be surprised if Paramount and the station the All In preshow are the two networks going after them.


----------



## Beatles123

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080136216190828544
Interesting. If they book like they do BTE, we could have actual long burning feuds!


----------



## Obfuscation

Booker men Bucks. If the actual result isn't comical/taking the piss of kayfabe, things can work.

Cody slipping into his Dusty role sounds about right. Already know they're gunning to have the success of ALL IN, without pushing the run time of the night to its last three seconds.


----------



## Beatles123

So PWI says Tony Khan wants to throw some big time money at this....

https://www.pwinsider.com/article/1...-smackdown-taping-of-2019-in-florida.html?p=1

...The man that nearly purchased Wembley Stadium...says this is a major project for him?

Bros...


----------



## Piper's Pit

Beatles123 said:


> What is this supposed to be a jab at? Fans? Who unironically is saying this as if it will happen tomorrow? If anything all im seeing from here to SquaredCircle is *"LOL VANILLA MIDGETS PUTTING THEMSELVES OVER"* While those same people probably want to stab out their eyes from boredom over WWE every week.
> 
> 'Fact is, regardless of whether it actually happens, this is the closest thing to something that can actually help wrestling we've seen in a long time. At least let us TRY to be optimistic about the future, because it isn't exactly bright in very many ways if you aren't a WWE fan in general.


The bolded bit I hadn't thought of that but now that I have here's my feelings about this AEW trash : 

*Vanilla Midgets putting themselves over while mocking wrestling and winking to a crowd of fat bearded guys who know every detail about what goes on backstage and how matches are laid out.*

I'm not going to support or be optimistic about a promotion run by a group of individuals who have made their name from mocking and parodying the business they make their living from, spitting on the legacy of past legends who took wrestling seriously and driving the sport even further into obscurity.


----------



## Beatles123

Piper's Pit said:


> If AEW get a TV deal on a major channel they should go head to head with RAW and start the Monday Night War's all over again !! This will bring the best out of Vince like it did 20 years ago, I can't wait to relive my teenage years !! Yay !!





Piper's Pit said:


> The bolded bit I hadn't thought of that but now that I have here's my feelings about this AEW trash :
> 
> *Vanilla Midgets putting themselves over while mocking wrestling and winking to a crowd of fat bearded guys who know every detail about what goes on backstage and how matches are laid out.*
> 
> I'm not going to support or be optimistic about a promotion run by a group of individuals who have made their name from mocking and parodying the business they make their living from, spitting on the legacy of past legends who took wrestling seriously and driving the sport even further into obscurity.


Now what's your actual opinion?


----------



## bradatar

Just saw this on Facebook..huge if true. Same network that show Arrow and shit is on and where Smackdown was once upon a time..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vic

Piper's Pit said:


> The bolded bit I hadn't thought of that but now that I have here's my feelings about this AEW trash :
> 
> *Vanilla Midgets putting themselves over while mocking wrestling and winking to a crowd of fat bearded guys who know every detail about what goes on backstage and how matches are laid out.*
> 
> I'm not going to support or be optimistic about a promotion run by a group of individuals who have made their name from mocking and parodying the business they make their living from, spitting on the legacy of past legends who took wrestling seriously and driving the sport even further into obscurity.


:lmao get your feelings hurt over fucking wrestling brehs.


----------



## Beatles123

bradatar said:


> Just saw this on Facebook..huge if true. Same network that show Arrow and shit is on and where Smackdown was once upon a time..
> 
> View attachment 78006
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Certainly a bigger network than any other non WWE fed, but I think thats just a fan mock-up


----------



## Mastodon

If these guys are smart & have the money, they should already be talking with CM Punk. You want to generate excitement & buzz? Be the promotion that brings CM Punk back to the wrestling business. I would say out of all the moves they can potentially make with roster talent, it would be the most significant of them all.

As a cynical wrestling fan that hasn't been a consistent viewer, I will give this company a chance if they are on television. The status quo has been underwhelming for a long time & maybe this will give the business the shot in the arm it needs. I wish them all the luck moving forward.


----------



## Vic

TV being a lock and Khan seeing it as a major financial investment for him is amazing news. I think @FITZ was correct in his assessment of WWE's USA/FOX TV deals having a major affect on this existing. Khan saw the dollars in potentially competing with WWE. All In was one of the biggest pro wrestling pilots in decades and it drew 11K, if Double or Nothing can do that and beyond there's no reason why he shouldn't see this as his next Jaguars so to speak. Edit: Also heard from Fightful that TNT, WGN, CBS, and Viacom are TV names that have been brought up but I don't think they confirmed talks flat out.


----------



## Piper's Pit

Vic said:


> :lmao get your feelings hurt over fucking wrestling brehs.


Not in the slightest breh. I don't like the Becks, Omega etc. and what they represent but feelings hurt ?? Nope, breh.


----------



## Alessio21

Really looking forward to this, I don't expect them to be huge right from the start, but it could become an established and major company within a few years. We don't know much about Tony Khan but he was a subscriber of the Wrestling Observer during the monday night war, that is enough to understand he is a big wrestling fan.
It's only January 1st but this is already an exciting year for pro wrestling !


----------



## Beatles123

Piper's Pit said:


> Not in the slightest breh. I don't like the Becks, Omega etc. and what they represent but feelings hurt ?? Nope, breh.


:taker 

"I HATE THESE PEOPLE AND THEREFORE ANY GOOD THEY CAN DO FOR ANYONE ELSE DOESN'T MATTER AND THEY SHOULD FAIL"


Cornette, is that you? :fuck


----------



## Robbyfude

Hopefully they dont burn bridges with New Japan. All the non WWE feds need to work together in this.


----------



## Vic

Piper's Pit said:


> Not in the slightest breh. I don't like the Becks, Omega etc. and what they represent but feelings hurt ?? Nope, breh.


You're talking about the Bucks "spitting on the business" for crowd interaction when WWE does fucking fart and piss jokes like it's a bad episode of Family Guy. Who's disrespecting what now? But no yeah you're totally not ass hurt, fuck outta here.



Beatles123 said:


> :taker
> 
> "I HATE THESE PEOPLE AND THEREFORE ANY GOOD THEY CAN DO FOR ANYONE ELSE DOESN'T MATTER AND THEY SHOULD FAIL"
> 
> 
> Cornette, is that you? :fuck


Even Cornette showed some respect for what they did with All In, Jesus. It's actually hilarious that a certain group of people don't like this not because it's potential competition, but because it's Cody, The Bucks, and co. behind it.


----------



## BC4LIFE

Great news, even tough everyone expected it. Working relantionship with NJPW is for sure. AEW would want to use some of their talent and NJPW would want to use them to be more popular in USA. It's a win-win situation and there wasn't an american wrestling promotion to treat NJPW as equals in the past except for ROH, in fact they treated them as a bigger promotion.
I'm also sure Jericho is in so more credibility for AEW. I could even see Punk join only to "hurt" WWE but I wouldn't want this to happen.


----------



## Ace

If Khan is willing to throw money around he can definitely sign top stars from the WWE who are coming off contract right off the bat.

Punk is not off the cards either.

I can't for All Elite chants to become the new Punk chants on Raw/SD.

That would really piss of Vince :lol


----------



## Smark Sheet

This is the most interesting to happen to the U.S. wrestling scene in years. Not only a new wrestling promotion, but one backed up with name talent, and most importantly, a billionaire.

I hope this succeeds, not only to give us all more high-quality wrestling to watch, but to (hopefully) force WWE's hand the way WCW did in the mid-90's.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Wow, talk about some people in this thread already trying to hijack it and being party poopers. Get over it. AEW is something that us fans and the talents who are really passionate needs to being a new year. :lol*_


----------



## Sbatenney

Can I seriously ask, how is one playoff run in his time there as Khan turning around the Jag? Hell since he has took them over they have only hit over 500 once and are normally seem as basically non contenders every year. Here is the record of the jags since he took them over in 2012.

2012: 2-14
2013: 4-12
2014: 3-13
2015: 5-11
2016: 3-13
2017: 10-6, won AFC South and got to the AFC Championship
2018: 5-11

I also like how everyone is ignoring he also owns Fulham which used to be a top ten side in the EPL before he took over who have just returned to the EPL this season but looks like they are going back down. As for as I know both teams haven't had a massive injection of cash like many are believe it will happen. You don't made 7 billion dollars by tossing cash around, I believe he think he can make money here due to the success of all in.


----------



## Yato

I hope they don't rush into competing with WWE; it'll do more harm than good. They should just slowly grow their business as an alternative to WWE.

Although I seldom buy wrestling merch anymore, I definitely plan I picking up that AEW hoodie.


----------



## MC

*Clicks on thread. Reads thread.* _sigh_ Exactly what I expected.

Can we stop talking about WWE for a second? Stop talking about how this will force WWE to "step up". Stop talking about who AEW may steal from WWE. Just stop making about sticking it to WWE. Ugh

------

Anyway. Everyone knew about this months ago (thank you, Dave) so this doesn't come to me or anyone really. Not the biggest fan of The Elite but I hope they succeed in what they want to do. I just hope they are open to working with other promotions, and avoid being isolated as a promotion. Would open the doors for some younger, fresher talents on the indies if that's the case. Now I have my reservations about this. It could just turn out to be a Elite Vanity project which is ugh, but I hope they try to do a proper promotion and run it as such. They got big backers from what it looks like and hopefully it's used wisely. We'll see.


----------



## Ace

According to PWSheet Tony Khan is the president of AEW.


----------



## Vic

Sbatenney said:


> Can I seriously ask, how is one playoff run in his time there as Khan turning around the Jag? Hell since he has took them over they have only hit over 500 once and are normally seem as basically non contenders every year. Here is the record of the jags since he took them over in 2012.
> 
> 2012: 2-14
> 2013: 4-12
> 2014: 3-13
> 2015: 5-11
> 2016: 3-13
> 2017: 10-6, won AFC South and got to the AFC Championship
> 2018: 5-11
> 
> I also like how everyone is ignoring he also owns Fulham which used to be a top ten side in the EPL before he took over who have just returned to the EPL this season but looks like they are going back down. As for as I know both teams haven't had a massive injection of cash like many are believe it will happen. You don't made 7 billion dollars by tossing cash around, I believe he think he can make money here due to the success of all in.


You seriously think people mean "wins and losses" when they say "turned the Jags around" :lmao? Seriously dude?

Edit: If Khan opted to be president of the company then he's most likely taking it seriously, which is great. But they should still do the slow burn, Double or Nothing getting the All In number isn't a guarantee. There's always the possibility that the novelty of knowing it can be done has worn.


----------



## Jam

lol what is wrong with you people

Can't you just be intrigued about a new alternative? Always has to turn into a WWE vs anti-WWE thing that never ends well

Let's see how they do, best of luck


----------



## Lariatoh!

Jam said:


> lol what is wrong with you people
> 
> Can't you just be intrigued about a new alternative? Always has to turn into a WWE vs anti-WWE thing that never ends well
> 
> Let's see how they do, best of luck


Jam my brother, I'm glad people are getting excited about a new company. I just hope all these people who are excited about this are supporting other alternatives like Lucha Underground, TNA etc.


----------



## BookerMan999

Come on, Meltz. Give us more news. Don't wanna wait until the 8th


----------



## Vic

Lariatoh! said:


> Jam my brother, I'm glad people are getting excited about a new company. I just hope all these people who are excited about this are supporting other alternatives like Lucha Underground, TNA etc.


I support NJPW here and there by buying World every blue moon. Should really give TNA another go seeing how good it is now, but that bridge has been burned so many times that it's hard getting back into. As for Lucha Underground I plan on marathoning it eventually.


----------



## Sensei Utero

MC said:


> *Clicks on thread. Reads thread.* _sigh_ Exactly what I expected.
> 
> *Can we stop talking about WWE for a second? Stop talking about how this will force WWE to "step up". Stop talking about who AEW may steal from WWE. Just stop making about sticking it to WWE. Ugh*
> 
> ------
> 
> Anyway. Everyone knew about this months ago (thank you, Dave) so this doesn't come to me or anyone really. Not the biggest fan of The Elite but I hope they succeed in what they want to do. I just hope they are open to working with other promotions, and avoid being isolated as a promotion. Would open the doors for some younger, fresher talents on the indies if that's the case. Now I have my reservations about this. It could just turn out to be a Elite Vanity project which is ugh, but I hope they try to do a proper promotion and run it as such. They got big backers from what it looks like and hopefully it's used wisely. We'll see.


THIS!!

But nope, let's all await those AEW chants and CM Punk to debut. :bosque


----------



## Dixie

Best of luck to them! Hopefully it doesn't go the way of WCW, ECW or TNA...

Hopefully, they pick up where TNA left off and go beyond!

I'm sure Tony Khan is a lot smarter than Dixie Carter so they should be A-OK!


----------



## The Wood

Beatles123 said:


> :taker
> 
> "I HATE THESE PEOPLE AND THEREFORE ANY GOOD THEY CAN DO FOR ANYONE ELSE DOESN'T MATTER AND THEY SHOULD FAIL"
> 
> 
> Cornette, is that you? :fuck


Cornette seems to be pretty supportive of someone offering an alternative.

Of the networks that have been rumored, I've always been intrigued by TNT. It's one of the biggest cable networks available, so it would ideally be the goal. I find it odd that you would trademark a name like "Tuesday Night Dynamite" before having plans in place for a show. Dynamite...TNT -- it at least thematically fits. TNT has got that MMA promotion starting up, so wrestling provides another property in that combat sports/entertainment realm. I would imagine that AXS or WGN would be glad to have them, but once you've got that offer you try and play that off to other networks who see how much WWE is worth to these networks.

I really don't think TNT is _that_ unrealistic. I think AXS and WGN are fairly safe options though.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

I'm glad we have a viable American alternative again. It's nice to see a promotion ran by people with a true passion to do something different. Hopefully Cody picked up some booking skills from the big Dust. I haven't been this excited about wrestling since the Bullet Club first started.

THE ELITE THE THE ELITE!! 1S


----------



## Donnie

Obfuscation said:


> Booker men Bucks. If the actual result isn't comical/taking the piss of kayfabe, things can work.
> 
> *Cody slipping into his Dusty role sounds about right*. Already know they're gunning to have the success of ALL IN, without pushing the run time of the night to its last three seconds.


So we should expect some CODY finishes, and a white hot babyface getting into an "accident" before their crowning moment :monkey 

I hope this works out and they can create a fun company to watch. The more wrestling the better.


----------



## Taroostyles

Hopefully they have the TV deal and core roster in place by the 8th. ROH was smart to sign guys like Bandido, King, and PCO as they would have been shoe ins for this. 

The challenge is going to be getting talent exclusively that will bite considering it likely means giving up all other bookings. Being able to get the NJPW relationship would be huge and also a huge blow to ROH.


----------



## Vic

Santa With Muscles said:


> THIS!!
> 
> But nope, let's all await those AEW chants and CM Punk to debut. :bosque


Literally no one has said that AEW competing and them signing Punk was a sure thing, that's you 100%. You're adding what's there for whatever reason. Maybe you're mad work rate guys are going into business for themselves who knows, but most of this "people believe this or that" nonsense is definitely on you. And you're piggy backing off of the opinions of everyone else who's choosing to be grounded with their *optimism*. Stop taking this so seriously dude.


----------



## Sensei Utero

Vic said:


> Literally no one has said that AEW competing and them signing Punk was a sure thing, that's you 100%. You're adding what's there for whatever reason. Maybe you're mad work rate guys are going into business for themselves who knows, but most of this "people believe this or that" nonsense is definitely on you. And you're piggy backing off of the opinions of everyone else who's choosing to be grounded with their *optimism*. Stop taking this so seriously dude.


Basically look at what Ace has posted. Thread has already turned into shite. Mentioning WWE straight away...man, that just gives it all away.

Why would I be mad? :lol I'm really happy for 'em (something I've stated now many times to you). I hope it works out. I truly do. Just think some of these 'optimistic' levels need to be tuned down a bit. But whatever. Is what it is.


----------



## Littbarski

Todd Martin of the Torch is reporting AEW needs a tv deal worth $75-100m annually just to cover the contracts supposedly handed out.

Raw gets about $75 million from it's current deal with NBC.


----------



## Chrome

Exciting news, hopefully the Khans are better at running a wrestling company than they are at running a football team lol. Just hope they spend the money to make it as successful as possible.


----------



## Cult03

Does this kind of spoil Wrestle Kingdom? I can't see Cody, The Bucks, Jericho or Omega winning if they're jumping ship


----------



## Booooo

Awesome new, just hope it doesnt feel like an indie show and they dont completely shit on Kayfabe. Dont think this whole winking at the audience type of show connects with people outside the niche audience.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Pretty exciting. WWE is so bloated with talent Im already thinking who AEW could snag and push. Owens, Sayn, Joe?


----------



## Desecrated

Cult03 said:


> Does this kind of spoil Wrestle Kingdom? I can't see Cody, The Bucks, Jericho or Omega winning if they're jumping ship


I don't think so. The Elite definitely want to stay in New Japan for the forseeable, short-term future. Cody's going to drop the belt anyway and the Bucks would likely get pinned (so they can focus on getting things off the ground). But they'll still be back probably for MSG and Dominion.

MSG is their Entertainment 720 moment. For those who haven't seen Parks & Rec, an opportunity to brand themselves to a wider market.


----------



## TD Stinger

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Pretty exciting. WWE is so bloated with talent Im already thinking who AEW could snag and push. Owens, Sayn, Joe?


Not Owens, he signed a new 5 year deal earlier this year. And I don't think he's interested in working anywhere else but WWE. Joe? I don't see him leaving either.

Depending on Zayn's contract expiration date, maybe.


----------



## FROSTY

TD Stinger said:


> Not Owens, he signed a new 5 year deal earlier this year. And I don't think he's interested in working anywhere else but WWE. Joe? I don't see him leaving either.
> 
> Depending on Zayn's contract expiration date, maybe.


I said yesterday I could see Joe, Zayn, Wyatt or maybe even Balor being interested if they aren't happy with their current position in the WWE. This is of course if their contracts are close to expiring.


----------



## TD Stinger

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> I said yesterday I could see Joe, Zayn, Wyatt or maybe even Balor being interested if they aren't happy with their current position in the WWE. This is of course if their contracts are close to expiring.


Wyatt will be a WWE lifer given his family ties to the company. Balor seems to make a lot of money in WWE with his merch. And while his booking has been hot and cold, I don't get the impression he really wants to leave, but who knows really.

I think Joe's the kind of guy who is at a certain stage in his career where he's not too concerned about his booking. But Zayn? He's a weird guy, he even said he doesn't miss WWE, which people took out of context to an extent. He's a guy with several other projects outside WWE. But could I see Zayn leaving? Sure, I don't think he's someone so tied to WWE that he wouldn't make the jump. But the other ones? I don't see them going. But if AEW really gets off the ground, anything's possible really.


----------



## FROSTY

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080284147577323520


TD Stinger said:


> Wyatt will be a WWE lifer given his family ties to the company. Balor seems to make a lot of money in WWE with his merch. And while his booking has been hot and cold, I don't get the impression he really wants to leave, but who knows really.
> 
> I think Joe's the kind of guy who is at a certain stage in his career where he's not too concerned about his booking. But Zayn? He's a weird guy, he even said he doesn't miss WWE, which people took out of context to an extent. He's a guy with several other projects outside WWE. But could I see Zayn leaving? Sure, I don't think he's someone so tied to WWE that he wouldn't make the jump. But the other ones? I don't see them going. But if AEW really gets off the ground, anything's possible really.


Cody had family ties to the company. Just saying.


----------



## TD Stinger

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> Cody had family ties to the company. Just saying.


Yeah, and I don't like saying this at all, Bray's dad is still around. And just gut feeling, I don't see him leaving. I don't see him leaving like Cody did. Plus he's got JoJoe in WWE. That's a pretty damn good reason to stay, lol.


----------



## FROSTY

TD Stinger said:


> Yeah, and I don't like saying this at all, Bray's dad is still around. And just gut feeling, I don't see him leaving. I don't see him leaving like Cody did. Plus he's got JoJoe in WWE. That's a pretty damn good reason to stay, lol.


I thought Wyatt & JoJo were broke up already.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Jacksonville is only 3 hours from me but I will be working when they do their thing. If only they had scheduled it one day earlier. Oh well.


----------



## The Wood

Cult03 said:


> Does this kind of spoil Wrestle Kingdom? I can't see Cody, The Bucks, Jericho or Omega winning if they're jumping ship


I'm sure the AEW guys will want to keep working with New Japan, and it is probably best if New Japan phases them out as opposed to cutting them out cold turkey should they not want to co-operate for whatever reason. But I don't think any of those guys seemed likely to win their Wrestle Kingdom matches anyway. I haven't been following super-closely, but Cody was a guy I saw winning, in theory, until I read that he's already beaten Robinson a few times and this is apparently meant to be redemption for Robinson. But it will be a while until they launch, most likely, so New Japan can have safe access to the talent they want. 



CenaBoy4Life said:


> Pretty exciting. WWE is so bloated with talent Im already thinking who AEW could snag and push. Owens, Sayn, Joe?


I'm sure there are quite a few guys that want to go. I can't imagine a guy like Cesaro looking at this and being glad he's missing out, haha. But it really depends on when contracts are up. Vince isn't going to be releasing talent for an AEW launch. 



TD Stinger said:


> Wyatt will be a WWE lifer given his family ties to the company. Balor seems to make a lot of money in WWE with his merch. And while his booking has been hot and cold, I don't get the impression he really wants to leave, but who knows really.
> 
> I think Joe's the kind of guy who is at a certain stage in his career where he's not too concerned about his booking. But Zayn? He's a weird guy, he even said he doesn't miss WWE, which people took out of context to an extent. He's a guy with several other projects outside WWE. But could I see Zayn leaving? Sure, I don't think he's someone so tied to WWE that he wouldn't make the jump. But the other ones? I don't see them going. But if AEW really gets off the ground, anything's possible really.


Zayn's comments were very weird. It's not the sort of attitude you display to an employer. It's like he couldn't help himself, haha. It certainly seems like he wants out of WWE and would prefer to be elsewhere, wherever that is.



Santa With Muscles said:


> Basically look at what Ace has posted. Thread has already turned into shite. Mentioning WWE straight away...man, that just gives it all away.
> 
> Why would I be mad? :lol I'm really happy for 'em (something I've stated now many times to you). I hope it works out. I truly do. Just think some of these 'optimistic' levels need to be tuned down a bit. But whatever. Is what it is.


How AEW interacts with WWE is an inevitable factor. They exist in the same marketplace. Dissatisfaction with WWE is a big reason All In worked and that has helped grab people's attention.



Littbarski said:


> Todd Martin of the Torch is reporting AEW needs a tv deal worth $75-100m annually just to cover the contracts supposedly handed out.
> 
> Raw gets about $75 million from it's current deal with NBC.


I thought Raw was getting $100 million a year? I'm also not sure how they've locked down Cody and Hangman Page for $75 million at this point. Still, if they want to get hot, they do need to provide serious offers to people so that they don't feel like it's a bad idea running against Vince (because this is going to have his attention). I was kind of thinking that these guys would try and angle for something like $50-65 million for their TV and low-ball Vince. I really don't expect them to try and match Vince out the gate, haha. I also can't see their overhead being that much at this point in time.


----------



## FITZ

Obfuscation said:


> Booker men Bucks. If the actual result isn't comical/taking the piss of kayfabe, things can work.
> 
> Cody slipping into his Dusty role sounds about right. Already know they're gunning to have the success of ALL IN, without pushing the run time of the night to its last three seconds.


I think there should at least be some balance with Cody being involved. They have opposite ideas on what they want wrestling to be. So I imagine anything that they both have a lot of say in will be like what we saw at All In. Cody/Aldis was on that card and was old school and as serious as serious could be. Then you had a lot more lighthearted stuff. 



Piper's Pit said:


> The bolded bit I hadn't thought of that but now that I have here's my feelings about this AEW trash :
> 
> *Vanilla Midgets putting themselves over while mocking wrestling and winking to a crowd of fat bearded guys who know every detail about what goes on backstage and how matches are laid out.*
> 
> I'm not going to support or be optimistic about a promotion run by a group of individuals who have made their name from mocking and parodying the business they make their living from, spitting on the legacy of past legends who took wrestling seriously and driving the sport even further into obscurity.


I really don't think there's anything wrong with what they do. Wrestling is like magic. Like Penn and Teller magic. They do cool stuff and then explain how they did it on stage. They expose their profession constantly. They have a show all about how to trick them. You're like the old magicians that sent death threats to the guy that first went on TV and explained how it was all done.


----------



## Desecrated

FITZ said:


> I really don't think there's anything wrong with what they do. Wrestling is like magic. Like Penn and Teller magic. They do cool stuff and then explain how they did it on stage. They expose their profession constantly. They have a show all about how to trick them. You're like the old magicians that sent death threats to the guy that first went on TV and explained how it was all done.


I'm going to have to steal this. It's the perfect analogy.


----------



## USAUSA1

That $70 million in contracts sounds made up. $10 million would have sound somewhat believable.


----------



## FROSTY

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080324216619192321


----------



## Ace

Khan's initial investment is going to be important, that and the TV deal.

Once they get it going I think they're capable of producing compelling TV.


----------



## USAUSA1

I think a paying tv deal is unrealistic. Ad revenue sharing seems more realistic. I actually think they can start a streaming service and be successful out the gate. They have the reputation to pull it off. New Japan World is at a 100,000.


----------



## Cult03

Vic said:


> Dude why are you getting your feelings so hurt that you're taking this seriously? Calm down, you're blind if you don't think a talent raid is expected. This same thing also occurred when TNA launched in fucking 2002 and even more so when the TV launched in '05, and Tony Khan isn't a Ted Turner type :lmao the fuck.
> 
> Ted Turner Net Worth $2.2 Billion
> 
> Tony Khan $7.6 Billion
> 
> Vince McMahon $2.9 Billion :lmao these are all as of 2018, take the L bruh.


Seems to be a bit of misinformation being spread here. From what I can find Khans family is worth 7 billion, with the majority of that belonging to his father, Shahid Khan.


----------



## volde

Don't want to kill the hype, but I think that Dave saying that "Elite wants to continue working with NJPW, but that deal is still 100% up in the air" is basically him trying to prep everyone for eventual "Elite wanted to work with NJPW, but NJPW are really anti-fun now and decided to block them, many wrestlers were unhappy about this decision" reveal.

So suppose they have a list of talent that they plan of getting, their running schedule that they plan to do and those TV offers that they haven't decided upon yet. If they wanted a deal with NJPW they, most likely, have revealed most of this stuff to NJPW in order to get them interested. And since it is still 100% up in the air then it probably means that NJPW isn't interested. 

Meanwhile NJPW has existing partner in RoH who probably doesn't the idea of AEW that interesting, Dave did mention that they'll be competing for same talent to sign to exclusives. Harold is no Japanese, but NJPW is still Japanese company and we know that they tend not to jump ship and leave their partners dry.


----------



## Beatles123

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080324216619192321


There's the Bucks signed.


----------



## Chrome

Cult03 said:


> Seems to be a bit of misinformation being spread here. From what I can find Khans family is worth 7 billion, with the majority of that belonging to his father, Shahid Khan.


I think that's true, but I imagine this will be similar to Bischoff/Turner where Tony just asks his dad to cut the check whenever the company needs it.


----------



## Donnie

Yeah, I'm sure he can ask his old man for some petty cash if he needs it. Another wrestling company with FUCK MONEY on standby :banderas

This year is going to be GOOOOOOOODT :book


----------



## Desecrated

Donnie said:


> Yeah, I'm sure he can ask his old man for some petty cash if he needs it. Another wrestling company with FUCK MONEY on standby :banderas
> 
> This year is going to be GOOOOOOOODT :book


God knows we have earned a good year in American wrestling after what we've had to put up with since 2000.


----------



## V-Trigger

>According to a well placed source, Tony Khan is fronting $100 million for the launch of AEW. 

>Jim Ross, who has repeatedly denied involvement with AEW, will be heavily involved - both on commentary and in a backstage capacity. Ross is likely not commenting on this situation because technically he is still under contract to WWE for a few more months. JR and WWE will not be renewing their contract so you can expect that once he is officially out, his involvement will be publicized. 

>Sports agent Barry Bloom, who already represents many prolific talent in the industry, is involved from a recruitment perspective. According to our source, AEW will "go hard" at WWE for stars whose deals will be expiring and they will be "mixing in legends" as well. One name that has been brought up is Goldberg, who I believe is already a client of Bloom's. Chris Jericho - who has also been rumored to be connected to this new promotion - is going to be involved "in depth" as well, as per our source. There are other WWE employees/contractors (note, this does not necessarily mean wrestlers) who AEW is going to pursue aggressively when they are legally able to. 

>It was previously rumored that AEW was working on a national TV deal. As per our sources, Khan is indeed using his connections to work on a prospective TV deal and one of the networks that they are negotiating with is Time Warner to have AEW air on TNT/TBS. 

>While Cody and the Young Bucks have been announced as EVPs of All Elite Wrestling, we were told that they will focus mainly on wrestling and not necessarily in the creative aspect of the promotion.


----------



## Donnie

V-Trigger said:


> >According to a well placed source, Tony Khan is fronting $100 million for the launch of AEW.
> 
> >Jim Ross, who has repeatedly denied involvement with AEW, will be heavily involved - both on commentary and in a backstage capacity. Ross is likely not commenting on this situation because technically he is still under contract to WWE for a few more months. JR and WWE will not be renewing their contract so you can expect that once he is officially out, his involvement will be publicized.
> 
> >Sports agent Barry Bloom, who already represents many prolific talent in the industry, is involved from a recruitment perspective. According to our source, AEW will "go hard" at WWE for stars whose deals will be expiring and they will be "mixing in legends" as well. One name that has been brought up is Goldberg, who I believe is already a client of Bloom's. Chris Jericho - who has also been rumored to be connected to this new promotion - is going to be involved "in depth" as well, as per our source. There are other WWE employees/contractors (note, this does not necessarily mean wrestlers) who AEW is going to pursue aggressively when they are legally able to.
> 
> >It was previously rumored that AEW was working on a national TV deal. As per our sources, Khan is indeed using his connections to work on a prospective TV deal and one of the networks that they are negotiating with is Time Warner to have AEW air on TNT/TBS.
> 
> >While Cody and the Young Bucks have been announced as EVPs of All Elite Wrestling, we were told that they will focus mainly on wrestling and not necessarily in the creative aspect of the promotion.


A HUNDRED FUCKING MILLION wens3 

Anyone on here that doesn't think this is a group of people who aren't deadly serious about creating a true #2 in North American, and possibly #1 in a few years if everything works out. This should tell you everything you need to know. 

:banderas SHIT IS ON.


----------



## Chrome

If wrestling comes back to TNT. :banderas


----------



## Donnie

Chrome said:


> If wrestling comes back to TNT. :banderas


It better air at 6:05 :flair


----------



## Hangman

I'm excited to see how this plays out.


----------



## Beatles123

V-Trigger said:


> >According to a well placed source, Tony Khan is fronting $100 million for the launch of AEW.
> 
> >Jim Ross, who has repeatedly denied involvement with AEW, will be heavily involved - both on commentary and in a backstage capacity. Ross is likely not commenting on this situation because technically he is still under contract to WWE for a few more months. JR and WWE will not be renewing their contract so you can expect that once he is officially out, his involvement will be publicized.
> 
> >Sports agent Barry Bloom, who already represents many prolific talent in the industry, is involved from a recruitment perspective. According to our source, AEW will "go hard" at WWE for stars whose deals will be expiring and they will be "mixing in legends" as well. One name that has been brought up is Goldberg, who I believe is already a client of Bloom's. Chris Jericho - who has also been rumored to be connected to this new promotion - is going to be involved "in depth" as well, as per our source. There are other WWE employees/contractors (note, this does not necessarily mean wrestlers) who AEW is going to pursue aggressively when they are legally able to.
> 
> >It was previously rumored that AEW was working on a national TV deal. As per our sources, Khan is indeed using his connections to work on a prospective TV deal and one of the networks that they are negotiating with is Time Warner to have AEW air on TNT/TBS.
> 
> >While Cody and the Young Bucks have been announced as EVPs of All Elite Wrestling, we were told that they will focus mainly on wrestling and not necessarily in the creative aspect of the promotion.


WHAT

A

TIME

TO

BE

ALIVE

:banderas

We are very close too having an actual honest to god SERIOUS NON-WWE wrestling company with FUNDING on american TV!


BROS, I....*BROS!* :lenny

Just let it be real. Let it come to pass! PLEASE! :hutz


----------



## Donnie

Beatles123 said:


> WHAT
> 
> A
> 
> TIME
> 
> TO
> 
> BE
> 
> ALIVE
> 
> :banderas
> 
> We are very close too having an actual honest to god SERIOUS NON-WWE wrestling company with FUNDING on american TV!
> 
> 
> BROS, I....*BROS!* :lenny
> 
> Just let it be real. Let it come to pass! PLEASE! :hutz


Don't pinch yourself, Beatle. Just [YOUTUBE]dggtx0CQKY[/YOUTUBE]

CHANGE THE WORLD. roud


----------



## Ace

AJ's contract is up soon so he could be one of the guys they pursue.

He's already said he's following the money, so if they put up the biggest offer with less dates, he's 100% going.

Being on the big stage means little to him, he wants to make as much as he can before getting out.


----------



## Chrome

Beatles123 said:


> WHAT
> 
> A
> 
> TIME
> 
> TO
> 
> BE
> 
> ALIVE
> 
> :banderas
> 
> We are very close too having an actual honest to god SERIOUS NON-WWE wrestling company with FUNDING on american TV!
> 
> 
> BROS, I....*BROS!* :lenny
> 
> Just let it be real. Let it come to pass! PLEASE! :hutz


Wrestling needs this. :mj2


----------



## Donnie

Please ignore ACE, as always. He's speaking nonsense


----------



## Beatles123

Donnie said:


> Please ignore ACE, as always. He's speaking nonsense


I dunno, He's been agreeing with my posts so he must have some sense. :tommy


----------



## Bratista

They won't put the WWE out of business but I'm really hoping they can be a legitimate, credible and long lasting alternative to the shite going on in WWE main roster productions these days.


----------



## wrestling_fan_03

I see most of the people excited about this, and fairly so, but why do I have a feeling that this is similar to XPW, UWF, and AWF?

I mean the concept is good, but why JR on commentary though?

Don't get me wrong I love good o'l JR, but I think he is fit for WWE or NJPW at this point in his career. They should have gone with Calis and /or Kelly since they announce for multiple promotions or they should have stuck with the All In team instead since they fit well. And also, Why do people want AJ Styles? Yeah, he's one of the best wrestlers of all time but he's 40 and will soon retire. He even said so himself. They should go for Pentagon JR, Phoenix, Johnny Mondo, book guys from AJPW, Noah, and NJPW like Okada, Ibushi, Zeus, and Kento.

These are the things that made All In a success, and we should ask for this.


----------



## Chrome

Donnie said:


> Please ignore ACE, as always. He's speaking nonsense


Why? I'd like to see Styles in AEW too. :draper2


----------



## Desecrated

Beatles123 said:


> WHAT
> A
> TIME
> TO
> BE
> ALIVE
> :banderas
> We are very close too having an actual honest to god SERIOUS NON-WWE wrestling company with FUNDING on american TV!
> BROS, I....*BROS!* :lenny
> Just let it be real. Let it come to pass! PLEASE! :hutz


Don't forget to breath!

The TBS/TNT reports, ahhh that makes me question the source, no matter how much I want to believe it. Would only really believe it if it came from Dave. Even then it might be the Elite bluffing to get a better deal. But the Smackdown to Fox deal didn't happen magically, there's something there and I'm sure Turner Network is curious what it is. 

@Ace There's nothing to Styles being a possibility, IMO. His contract was up this month and they've already gone ahead with an angle for him going into Wrestlemania. They usually go quiet on putting talent on TV if there's uncertainty in re-signing. He's 100% staying with WWE unless he got absurd numbers.


----------



## Donnie

Chrome said:


> Why? I'd like to see Styles in AEW too. :draper2


He's basing this off a Q/A he did 3 years ago when he said he wanted money and to provide for his kids, since then he has become a top star in WWE, and is making 2mill. He's not leaving, man. Especially just after he started an angle with VINCE that had him punch him in the head. He'll retire in two years. 

But hey, if I'm wrong then I'm wrong.


----------



## Laughable Chimp

wrestling_fan_03 said:


> I see most of the people excited about this, and fairly so, but why do I have a feeling that this is similar to XPW, UWF, and AWF?
> 
> I mean the concept is good, but why JR on commentary though?
> 
> Don't get me wrong I love good o'l JR, but I think he is fit for WWE or NJPW at this point in his career. They should have gone with Calis and /or Kelly since they announce for multiple promotions or they should have stuck with the All In team instead since they fit well. And also, Why do people want AJ Styles? Yeah, he's one of the best wrestlers of all time but he's 40 and will soon retire. He even said so himself. They should go for Pentagon JR, Phoenix, Johnny Mondo, book guys from AJPW, Noah, and NJPW like Okada, Ibushi, Zeus, and Kento.
> 
> These are the things that made All In a success, and we should ask for this.


Because AJ is one of the best wrestlers in the world and is also one of the biggest stars they can possibly get due to his time in WWE, assuming he is even possible to get in the first place.

Only Pentagon, Fenix and Okada were on the Allin card. There was also no other Japanese wrestlers on the card. Having wrestlers from Japan come in to work AEW is also inefficient because they have to pay transport fees and there is also a massive question mark on the drawing power of Japanese wrestlers in the US, especially any Japanese wrestler outside NJPW.


----------



## wrestling_fan_03

Laughable Chimp said:


> Because AJ is one of the best wrestlers in the world and is also one of the biggest stars they can possibly get due to his time in WWE, assuming he is even possible to get in the first place.
> 
> Only Pentagon, Fenix and Okada were on the Allin card. There was also no other Japanese wrestlers on the card. Having wrestlers from Japan come in to work AEW is also inefficient because they have to pay transport fees and there is also a massive question mark on the drawing power of Japanese wrestlers in the US, especially any Japanese wrestler outside NJPW.


Yeah your right, but that doesn't mean they can't try booking some Japanese or Mexican wrestlers from time to time.


----------



## Beatles123

Desecrated said:


> Don't forget to breath!
> 
> The TBS/TNT reports, ahhh that makes me question the source, no matter how much I want to believe it. Would only really believe it if it came from Dave. Even then it might be the Elite bluffing to get a better deal. But the Smackdown to Fox deal didn't happen magically, there's something there and I'm sure Turner Network is curious what it is.
> 
> @Ace There's nothing to Styles being a possibility, IMO. His contract was up this month and they've already gone ahead with an angle for him going into Wrestlemania. They usually go quiet on putting talent on TV if there's uncertainty in re-signing. He's 100% staying with WWE unless he got absurd numbers.


I cant imagine Khan would invest this much cash just to dump them on a network like POP TV. :hmm


----------



## Ace

Donnie said:


> He's basing this off a Q/A he did 3 years ago when he said he wanted money and to provide for his kids, since then he has become a top star in WWE, and is making 2mill. He's not leaving, man. Especially just after he started an angle with VINCE that had him punch him in the head. He'll retire in two years.
> 
> But hey, if I'm wrong then I'm wrong.


 AJ's reached his ceiling in WWE, it's only downhill from here. 

Why is it selfish to want him to potentially earn more elsewhere, work less and have greater freedom in the ring and creatively with his character.


----------



## Donnie

It's not selfish, its called looking at the bigger picture, ACEY. AJ isn't going to up and quit when at worst he's the 4th highest merch seller in the company, and the #1 male face on SD. It's not going to happen, especially after starting an angle with VKM, now if it does lead to RKOCOCAINE at Mania, it'll still be a heavily promoted match, and with VKM and family involved it'll be one of the most important matches on the show. He's not giving that up.

And if he does, then more power to him. But I don't see it.


----------



## Beatles123

If AJ did quit, It would be huge. Pie in the sky though.


----------



## Taroostyles

AJ might be tough as Vince clearly sees his value now and I would imagine could throw whatever money and dates he wanted at him. 

But guys who might feel less valued like Zayn, KO, Ziggler, etc. seem very plausible.


----------



## Beatles123

Taroostyles said:


> AJ might be tough as Vince clearly sees his value now and I would imagine could throw whatever money and dates he wanted at him.
> 
> But guys who might feel less valued like Zayn, KO, Ziggler, etc. seem very plausible.


Its a shame. So many WWE fans have no idea what Keven Owens (STEEN) is capable of. If AEW allows blood, id love to see the Sick side of Owens return!


----------



## Death Rider

Beatles123 said:


> Taroostyles said:
> 
> 
> 
> AJ might be tough as Vince clearly sees his value now and I would imagine could throw whatever money and dates he wanted at him.
> 
> But guys who might feel less valued like Zayn, KO, Ziggler, etc. seem very plausible.
> 
> 
> 
> Its a shame. So many WWE fans have no idea what Keven Owens (STEEN) is capable of. If AEW allows blood, id love to see the Sick side of Owens return!
Click to expand...

Kevin owens vs Jimmy havoc is the match I did not know I wanted till this post especially in a hardcore match


----------



## Donnie

SCUM takes over AEW wens3 

Or, Mount Rushmore reunites wens3 

Oh, Wait, Jimmy books Impact. Never mind :mj2


----------



## Littbarski

Most of the stuff posted is pie in the sky nonsense. I wouldn't be surprised if the whole thing was an elaborate work by Cody and Bucks to try and get Sinclair/NJPW and WWE to up their offers.

The TNT stuff is obviously bogus. They didn't even bid for WWE last two times contracts came up and cancelled two of Dwayne Johnsons shows after one season and the much beloved Librarians last season despite it averaging 1.5 million viewers.


----------



## Beatles123

Littbarski said:


> Most of the stuff posted is pie in the sky nonsense. I wouldn't be surprised if the whole thing was an elaborate work by Cody and Bucks to try and get Sinclair/NJPW and WWE to up their offers.
> 
> The TNT stuff is obviously bogus. They didn't even bid for WWE last two times contracts came up and cancelled two of Dwayne Johnsons shows after one season and the much beloved Librarians last season despite it averaging 1.5 million viewers.


Found Vince. :ha


----------



## Jokerface17

I really can’t wait until the 8th.

Right now there’s only part of the elite and scu so just a shot in the dark that’s cody and Daniels in the main event/main title and the Bucks and kaz/sky with hangman being the midcard guy. 

I’m REEAAALLLY curious as to who has/will sign.


----------



## Desecrated

Jokerface17 said:


> I really can’t wait until the 8th.
> 
> Right now there’s only part of the elite and scu so just a shot in the dark that’s cody and Daniels in the main event/main title and the Bucks and kaz/sky with hangman being the midcard guy.
> 
> I’m REEAAALLLY curious as to who has/will sign.


Hangman is probably going to be the guy they'll build around long-term. I know quite a few people look at him and see mid-card potential maximum but the Elite don't. They politicked to get him into the G1 last year and he did do well within it.


----------



## volde

Hangman being main guy is like 10 years in the future.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Littbarski said:


> Most of the stuff posted is pie in the sky nonsense. I wouldn't be surprised if the whole thing was an elaborate work by Cody and Bucks to try and get Sinclair/NJPW and WWE to up their offers.
> 
> The TNT stuff is obviously bogus. They didn't even bid for WWE last two times contracts came up and cancelled two of Dwayne Johnsons shows after one season and the much beloved Librarians last season despite it averaging 1.5 million viewers.


Now explain the Tony Kahn, who is funding pretty much the entire thing? I mean, why would he be involved in this work? What does he have to gain? He owns the Jacksonville Jaguars of the NFL and Fulham FC of the EPL lol so him being in a work makes no sense . What are you afraid of? If this is successful, this is only good for you and wrestling fans. If they make even a slight dent, it will force the WWE to actually try to make a great product again. I don't see the issue.


----------



## Desecrated

volde said:


> Hangman being main guy is like 10 years in the future.


Probably 2-3 years. Don't think they have much reason to be slow on pushing him aside from that fans will want established names holding the big belts out the gate.


----------



## Sensei Utero

The Wood said:


> How AEW interacts with WWE is an inevitable factor. They exist in the same marketplace. Dissatisfaction with WWE is a big reason All In worked and that has helped grab people's attention.


This 'competing' talk is why folk like me laugh or just role eyes. Why is WWE even being mentioned? I agree though that within a 'wrestling' crowd, The Elite done a great job in gaining that dissatisfaction with WWE and getting folk to watch All In. Hell, even I watched All In, and I rarely watch indy wrestling...or any current wrestling at all (something I low-key miss :mj2).

Hopefully this all works out, but why WWE has to constantly be mentioned, I'll never know.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis

Just for clarification:

Tony Khan does not own he Jags or the soccer team. His dad Shad Khan does.

The Jags suffer from poor Quarterbacking/team leadership. That's not (totally) the Khan's fault.


----------



## Laughable Chimp

WalkingInMemphis said:


> Just for clarification:
> 
> Tony Khan does not own he Jags or the soccer team. His dad Shad Khan does.
> 
> The Jags suffer from poor Quarterbacking/team leadership. That's not (totally) the Khan's fault.


And Fulham suffers from being a trash team. Not the Khan's fault either.


----------



## Jokerface17

Desecrated said:


> Jokerface17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really can’t wait until the 8th.
> 
> Right now there’s only part of the elite and scu so just a shot in the dark that’s cody and Daniels in the main event/main title and the Bucks and kaz/sky with hangman being the midcard guy.
> 
> I’m REEAAALLLY curious as to who has/will sign.
> 
> 
> 
> Hangman is probably going to be the guy they'll build around long-term. I know quite a few people look at him and see mid-card potential maximum but the Elite don't. They politicked to get him into the G1 last year and he did do well within it.
Click to expand...




volde said:


> Hangman being main guy is like 10 years in the future.


I need to clarify this. I love hangman and before BTE I don’t think he had a lot going for him. The dude has MASSIVE potential and I hope they build him up but don’t rush it for a few years. Have a midcard division with him as the cornerstone for a while and hope he has a natural build to the main/world title.


----------



## utvolzac

This is interesting for sure, but I’m not getting my hopes up that this will be legitimate alternative to WWE.

I’m not excited of the possibility of the Elite guys booking the creative end. I’ve never seen anything special in Cody Rhodes and I absolutely despise the Young Bucks and their indy spot fest style.

Now if they have Jim Ross doing the talent relations and Jericho booking with Shad’s financial backing, then I’m interested. Give me some good story driven content without the PG-PC WWE bullshit and move restrictions.

If this is just an extension of the Being Elite YouTube non-sense, then I’m out. If this turns out to be just a glorified Indy style workrate only promotion, I think it will bomb. Mainstream mass audience will not get behind that enough to maintain tv ratings.

That’s all moot anyway until they announce a legit tv deal on a network people actually watch. I’ll believe that when I see it. NJPW can only get on AXXESS, ROH has Saturday’s at 9pm when no one is watching and I don’t even know what channel Impact airs on anymore. The market for wrestling on tv is pretty limited. Not buying the TNT rumors. They did everything they could to get rid of WCW at a time when wrestling’s popularity was at an all time high.


----------



## Jokerface17

Also apparently Omega hasn’t turned down his WWE offer yet...


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.thesportster.com/news/kenny-omega-wwe-contract-offer/amp/


----------



## TD Stinger

Jokerface17 said:


> Also apparently Omega hasn’t turned down his WWE offer yet...
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.thesportster.com/news/kenny-omega-wwe-contract-offer/amp/


Dude, don't put any stock into that. It's from the Sportser that references an report from Spotskeeda. Lol.

Kenny hasn't turned anyone down yet because he can't negotiate with anyone yet. He's under contract until the end of January. If he doesn't re-sign with NJPW before then, then he's a free agent. And then he can "turn people down."

Now it's possible he goes to WWE. It's possible he goes to AEW. Or it's possible he just stays in NJPW. He's the big wild card in all of this. But yeah, don't put any stock in that story.


----------



## Jokerface17

TD Stinger said:


> Jokerface17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also apparently Omega hasn’t turned down his WWE offer yet...
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.thesportster.com/news/kenny-omega-wwe-contract-offer/amp/
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, don't put any stock into that. It's from the Sportser that references an report from Spotskeeda. Lol.
> 
> Kenny hasn't turned anyone down yet because he can't negotiate with anyone yet. He's under contract until the end of January. If he doesn't re-sign with NJPW before then, then he's a free agent. And then he can "turn people down."
> 
> Now it's possible he goes to WWE. It's possible he goes to AEW. Or it's possible he just stays in NJPW. He's the big wild card in all of this. But yeah, don't put any stock in that story.
Click to expand...

Yeah I don’t put much into the sportster or Sportskeeda but figured it was worth mentioning


----------



## Ibracadabra

If a promotion with Hulk Hogan, Ric Flair, Sting, Kurt Angle, Jeff Hardy and Aj Styles barely made a blip on the radar, how does one with Cody and the Young Bucks as the main eventers challenge the WWE?


----------



## The XL 2

Ibracadabra said:


> If a promotion with Hulk Hogan, Ric Flair, Sting, Kurt Angle, Jeff Hardy and Aj Styles barely made a blip on the radar, how does one with Cody and the Young Bucks as the main eventers challenge the WWE?



I'd have agreed 10, even 5 years ago but the WWE is badly reeling and their brand power has dwindled considerably. AEW could take a huge bite of their market share if done right, could even help either force WWE to be good again or put them out of business.


----------



## Versatile

AEW getting a TV deal with TNT would be huge because they would promote AEW during big NBA games and help them get more exposure.


----------



## Jokerface17

Ibracadabra said:


> If a promotion with Hulk Hogan, Ric Flair, Sting, Kurt Angle, Jeff Hardy and Aj Styles barely made a blip on the radar, how does one with Cody and the Young Bucks as the main eventers challenge the WWE?


Dixie Carter doesn’t have her hands on this ?
Nor did TNA have the financial backing that AEW apparently will


----------



## bme

The XL 2 said:


> I'd have agreed 10, even 5 years ago but the WWE is badly reeling and their brand power has dwindled considerably. AEW could take a huge bite of their market share if done right, could even help either force WWE to be good again or put them out of business.


WWE is getting paid 205 million annually over 5 years by FOX. Their brand is stronger then ever.



Jokerface17 said:


> Dixie Carter doesn’t have her hands on this ?
> Nor did TNA have the financial backing that AEW apparently will


We've been through this with TNA & ROH, fans hear about a financial backer and automatically think Ted Turner with a blank check.

How bout me worry how the show will be creatively cause we dont need yet another indy promotion putting on supercards.


----------



## Beatles123

bme said:


> WWE is getting paid 205 million annually over 5 years by FOX. Their brand is stronger then ever.
> 
> 
> 
> We've been through this with TNA & ROH, fans hear about a financial backer and automatically think Ted Turner with a blank check.
> 
> How bout me worry how the show will be creatively cause we dont need yet another indy promotion putting on supercards.


Or maybe we can just sit back and enjoy the prospect of a new company with actual funding on TV for the first time in nearly a decade (if you even count TNA, which if not would be even longer.) :shrug


----------



## zkorejo

This is so exciting. Please dont be another Dixieland! 

It almost seems like a fantasy to have a serious competition to WWE in the market. I want them to succeed to the point of being a true alternative to WWE. Competition is good for the consumers. WWE have monopolized and raped the art of wrestling enough already.

Cant wait for the 8th.


----------



## bradatar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bme

Beatles123 said:


> Or maybe we can just sit back and enjoy the prospect of a new company with actual funding on TV for the first time in nearly a decade (if you even count TNA, which if not would be even longer.) :shrug


Id count TNA and I remember when the company was packed with talent but terrible creatively.

Fans are getting hyped before even seeing one show.


----------



## Beatles123

bme said:


> Id count TNA and I remember when the company was packed with talent but terrible creatively.
> 
> Fans are getting hyped before even seeing one show.


We have reason to be hyped. The Bucks and Cody have good faith to go on, unlike Ditzy Dixie.


----------



## bme

Beatles123 said:


> We have reason to be hyped. The Bucks and Cody have good faith to go on, unlike Ditzy Dixie.


People had faith in Dixie till she screwed up. Which is funny cause TNAs still going but the buzz is long gone cause theyre in no position to compete with WWE.

Again, if this new product isnt good creatively all this hype is for nothing.


----------



## Strike Force

The timing is perfect, because this is the most vulnerable WWE has been since 1995-1996.

Ratings hit record lows every week, WWE is completely gone from the mainstream consciousness, all the Attitude Era nostalgia acts are in Hollywood, on their last legs, or injured, Cena's a part-timer and his replacement (Reigns) might be gone forever, and there isn't a single big star on the roster despite a wealth of talent.

The comparisons to TNA are inevitable, but Cody Rhodes and the Bucks have more collective understanding of pro wrestling than the collection of every single person that passed through TNA's doors. That's not to say that AEW will definitely succeed, but it's to their credit that, through a combination of smarts and sheer timing, this is the best time in at least 22 years to be starting a new wrestling company.


----------



## Jokerface17

I could be wrong but if the Bucks and Cody are helping book these shows or at least have enough input that they can sway some decisions I think it will be fine.


----------



## Versatile

Jokerface17 said:


> I could be wrong but if the Bucks and Cody are helping book these shows or at least have enough input that they can sway some decisions I think it will be fine.


I'm scared the Young Bucks will try to bring Hulk Hogan in...


----------



## BC4LIFE

I saw some post before saying AJ Styles could jump ship from WWE and I understand the enthusiasm but he will never leave, maybe if a ridiculous offer will come and doubt it will.


----------



## shandcraig

bme said:


> People had faith in Dixie till she screwed up. Which is funny cause TNAs still going but the buzz is long gone cause theyre in no position to compete with WWE.
> 
> Again, if this new product isnt good creatively all this hype is for nothing.


difference is she does not know how to run a wrestling company.Difference is she pissed so much money away on hiring people to run it but even then she tried to do it her way. End of story.



utvolzac said:


> This is interesting for sure, but I’m not getting my hopes up that this will be legitimate alternative to WWE.
> 
> I’m not excited of the possibility of the Elite guys booking the creative end. I’ve never seen anything special in Cody Rhodes and I absolutely despise the Young Bucks and their indy spot fest style.
> 
> Now if they have Jim Ross doing the talent relations and Jericho booking with Shad’s financial backing, then I’m interested. Give me some good story driven content without the PG-PC WWE bullshit and move restrictions.
> 
> If this is just an extension of the Being Elite YouTube non-sense, then I’m out. If this turns out to be just a glorified Indy style workrate only promotion, I think it will bomb. Mainstream mass audience will not get behind that enough to maintain tv ratings.
> 
> That’s all moot anyway until they announce a legit tv deal on a network people actually watch. I’ll believe that when I see it. NJPW can only get on AXXESS, ROH has Saturday’s at 9pm when no one is watching and I don’t even know what channel Impact airs on anymore. The market for wrestling on tv is pretty limited. Not buying the TNT rumors. They did everything they could to get rid of WCW at a time when wrestling’s popularity was at an all time high.


 

I understand what you're trying to say and mean but even saying the term alternative to wwe is a big example of whats wrong with wrestling fans today. WWE can be as bad as they want but until people stop pretending its the only option and saying things like alternative. The more the business will suffer. There is plenty of options out there that are better than wwe that not enough people give a chance. Since when does a fancy production drive a product being good. Endless wwe fans complain but keep going back and i think because of this very reason. 


There is just no excuse for fans to continue to watch wwe when its bad.They are the problem not the crappy wwe


----------



## Vic

V-Trigger said:


> >According to a well placed source, Tony Khan is fronting $100 million for the launch of AEW.
> 
> >Jim Ross, who has repeatedly denied involvement with AEW, will be heavily involved - both on commentary and in a backstage capacity. Ross is likely not commenting on this situation because technically he is still under contract to WWE for a few more months. JR and WWE will not be renewing their contract so you can expect that once he is officially out, his involvement will be publicized.
> 
> >Sports agent Barry Bloom, who already represents many prolific talent in the industry, is involved from a recruitment perspective. According to our source, AEW will "go hard" at WWE for stars whose deals will be expiring and they will be "mixing in legends" as well. One name that has been brought up is Goldberg, who I believe is already a client of Bloom's. Chris Jericho - who has also been rumored to be connected to this new promotion - is going to be involved "in depth" as well, as per our source. There are other WWE employees/contractors (note, this does not necessarily mean wrestlers) who AEW is going to pursue aggressively when they are legally able to.
> 
> >It was previously rumored that AEW was working on a national TV deal. As per our sources, Khan is indeed using his connections to work on a prospective TV deal and one of the networks that they are negotiating with is Time Warner to have AEW air on TNT/TBS.
> 
> >While Cody and the Young Bucks have been announced as EVPs of All Elite Wrestling, we were told that they will focus mainly on wrestling and not necessarily in the creative aspect of the promotion.


This is fucking beautiful news, bruh TBS & TNT are on the most basic of cable & streaming TV packages that's potentially millions of views out of the gate :done. Sling even has TBS & TNT :mark:


----------



## utvolzac

shandcraig said:


> I understand what you're trying to say and mean but even saying the term alternative to wwe is a big example of whats wrong with wrestling fans today. WWE can be as bad as they want but until people stop pretending its the only option and saying things like alternative. The more the business will suffer. There is plenty of options out there that are better than wwe that not enough people give a chance. Since when does a fancy production drive a product being good. Endless wwe fans complain but keep going back and i think because of this very reason.
> 
> 
> There is just no excuse for fans to continue to watch wwe when its bad.They are the problem not the crappy wwe


I get that there are other promotions, but for people like me and I'd say almost all of the main stream causal viewers, WWE is the only option and things like production value matter. I tried to check out some indy feds, but it's not my cup of tea. 

Ring of Honor looks like it's being filmed from the roof of the building with an iphone and they are pretty much all about the in-ring product, not much in the terms of storylines or characters (there are a few exceptions). Impact, forget it, that's been garbage for years. NJPW is a unique niche product, again, mainly focused on work rate, plus they have an insurmountable language barrier to prevent them from ever being main stream.

I'm never going to be an Indy guy. I don't care enough about workrate and I absolutely hate the endless spotfest matches with no psychology. Plus it always feels like I'm watching the minor leagues. The only time I was interested in the Indy scene was the original ECW and I'm not sure you'd classify that as indy.

When I say alternative to the WWE, I'm talking about like when WWF was competing with WCW/NWA. They had similar products that focused on storylines & guys had characters/personalities and good production value/presentation that appealed to the mainstream fan. They were on the same level and were direct competition. That's what's missing from today. WWE is just complacent and boring cause they are the only game in town and they know it. I agree it's not going to change until the fans stop supporting it, but you can't force yourself to like the alternatives.

Hopefully Shad Kahn legitimately wants to put some money into this so he can really be competition for WWE, but I doubt it. There just doesn't seem to be enough capital in the wrestling industry anymore for anyone to throw that much money into it. Ted Turner did it cause he's an eccentric millionaire who was a fan. 

We'll see how this goes.


----------



## Vic

Ibracadabra said:


> If a promotion with Hulk Hogan, Ric Flair, Sting, Kurt Angle, Jeff Hardy and Aj Styles barely made a blip on the radar, how does one with Cody and the Young Bucks as the main eventers challenge the WWE?


For one thing outside of Jeff & AJ no one actually gave a shit about seeing Hogan, Flair, etc wrestling and on TV full-time again. Jeff & Matt, AJ, and Sting were the only ones really moving numbers and merch at the time of TNA's peak. It was already dead before they came aboard and booking made it worse. Second the Bucks are gonna be backstage hands not wrestling, so yeah.


----------



## utvolzac

Vic said:


> This is fucking beautiful news, bruh TBS & TNT are on the most basic of cable & streaming TV packages that's potentially millions of views out of the gate :done. Sling even has TBS & TNT :mark:


I find it hard to believe that TNT or TBS is a legit option. Time Warner had a sizable chunk of the wrestling market when they had WCW and they went out of their way to get rid of it once Turner merged with AOL.

WCW at it's worse was still pulling the same ratings WWE gets today and Time Warner didn't even bid on WWE during this last contract negotiations. If they weren't interested in WCW when they owned it, when the demand for wrestling was much much higher than it is today, when they weren't competing with UFC fans, why would they suddenly want to get in bed with an unknown product with no history?

Bischoff said he was in negotiations to buy WCW until Time Warner cancelled the time slot, so even if they didn't want the expenses of owning it, they didn't even want it on their channels if Bischoff/Hervey owned it. I think Time Warner is a pipe dream at best for AEW.


----------



## Vic

bme said:


> *People had faith in Dixie* till she screwed up. Which is funny cause TNAs still going but the buzz is long gone cause theyre in no position to compete with WWE.
> 
> Again, if this new product isnt good creatively all this hype is for nothing.


Literally no one but TNA stans had faith in Dixie everyone and their grandma called her a fucking idiot because she clearly was.



utvolzac said:


> I find it hard to believe that TNT or TBS is a legit option. Time Warner had a sizable chunk of the wrestling market when they had WCW and they went out of their way to get rid of it once Turner merged with AOL.
> 
> WCW at it's worse was still pulling the same ratings WWE gets today and Time Warner didn't even bid on WWE during this last contract negotiations. If they weren't interested in WCW when they owned it, when the demand for wrestling was much much higher than it is today, when they weren't competing with UFC fans, why would they suddenly want to get in bed with an unknown product with no history?
> 
> Bischoff said he was in negotiations to buy WCW until Time Warner cancelled the time slot, so even if they didn't want the expenses of owning it, they didn't even want it on their channels if Bischoff/Hervey owned it. I think Time Warner is a pipe dream at best for AEW.


Not gonna get my hopes completely up for TNT/TBS due to Turner's history but people change. Viacom was said to be completely done with wrestling after the TNA fiasco, but they get interested here & there. If Turner is in talks it's likely only because of Khan being involved and not Cody & co.


----------



## CesaroSwing

I wonder if they'll sign Enzo


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

This is interesting. If they get TV I'll watch. No doubt. It's way too early to start picking sides though guys, at this point I hope they hit the ground running and make the most of what seems like a great opportunity. Hopefully AEW do well, I wish them the best; if they eventually make it to #2 the fans will be the real winners.


----------



## Jokerface17

Versatile said:


> Jokerface17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could be wrong but if the Bucks and Cody are helping book these shows or at least have enough input that they can sway some decisions I think it will be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm scared the Young Bucks will try to bring Hulk Hogan in...
Click to expand...

Honestly why would they be interested in Hogan? I get that his name still carries a good bit of weight but for the price tag surely they could get one big name star or a few smaller names that would actually contribute to the product.


----------



## Jazminator

This is exciting news, and I wish AEW well.

I enjoy pro wrestling, period. I don't care if it's the WWE or an indy or whatever. The more options we have, the better it is for both the fans and the wrestlers. 

My hope is that all the smaller companies - AEW, ROH, IMPACT, Lucha, NJPW, etc. - have working relationships with each other, thereby recreating the old territorial days in some fashion. That way, each promotion will stay fresh and interesting. Imagine a giant PPV with all the promotions involved. That would be really cool!

I watch "Being the Elite" every week and find it very entertaining. Cody and the Bucks are on the cutting edge of the wrestling industry, and they've built an audience that appreciates what they are trying to do. I don't see this as "AEW vs WWE" at all. There's plenty of room for another promotion, particularly one that is led by visionary wrestlers with big aspirations.


----------



## bme

shandcraig said:


> difference is she does not know how to run a wrestling company.Difference is she pissed so much money away on hiring people to run it but even then she tried to do it her way. End of story





Vic said:


> Literally no one but TNA stans had faith in Dixie everyone and their grandma called her a fucking idiot because she clearly was.


Like i said when her screw ups started to add up fans took her to task but for a time period alot of fans were on her side.

Fans or Stans doesnt matter she had her supporters.



shandcraig said:


> I understand what you're trying to say and mean but even saying the term alternative to wwe is a big example of whats wrong with wrestling fans today. WWE can be as bad as they want but until people stop pretending its the only option and saying things like alternative. The more the business will suffer. There is plenty of options out there that are better than wwe that not enough people give a chance. Since when does a fancy production drive a product being good. Endless wwe fans complain but keep going back and i think because of this very reason.
> 
> 
> There is just no excuse for fans to continue to watch wwe when its bad.They are the problem not the crappy wwe


The second part of this problen is the want to have a promotion rise up and became big enough, to spook Mcmahon and convince him to make his product better.

Instead of waiting for the WWE to get better how about fans put their time and money toward the new promotion?

You have fans who simply want the WWE to get better by any means or fan who wants WWE 2.0


----------



## Doc

This is exciting news.

My only worry is that the Cody etc name themselves the top acts ALL of the time marking for themselves.


----------



## shandcraig

Doc said:


> This is exciting news.
> 
> My only worry is that the Cody etc name themselves the top acts ALL of the time marking for themselves.


i dont agree. I think they will do whats best for business. Im sure they will be in good position sometime but the reality is once in a while them on top is going to be needed.I think they will fairly mix it up.


----------



## Taroostyles

I wouldn't worry too much about Cody and the Bucks going in to business cor themselves too much, clearly these guys are looking to run the company in the long run. They all know they don't wanna work forever in the ring, I think that's the other major motivation in all this. 

As much as I'm sure they are excited to perform, if this takes off it's the job they'll have down the line that really interests them.


----------



## Fizanko

I really wonder what direction this AEW will take, who are the wrestlers that are going to join them, will they have working links with other promotions for some cross-events, are they going to be able to deliver shows of the quality of All-In on a regular schedule, etc...

Very interesting times.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Well they booked themselves to go over at All In which I found kinda shameless, at least for TYB. In Cody's case the NWA obviously had to consent to a title change. Made no sense for TYB to main event over two world title matches either.


----------



## RapShepard

Taroostyles said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about Cody and the Bucks going in to business cor themselves too much, clearly these guys are looking to run the company in the long run. They all know they don't wanna work forever in the ring, I think that's the other major motivation in all this.
> 
> As much as I'm sure they are excited to perform, if this takes off it's the job they'll have down the line that really interests them.


But pretty much every wrestler with booking power in general has over booked themselves and friends. Then add in they have financial stakes in the company, it seems hard to see them playing 2nd fiddle often. I just don't see why they'd go through all the effort of securing a promotion with millionaire backing (with possible billionaire), just to spend significant time in the background.


----------



## Obfuscation

Bucks put themselves on last because it was just a flashy exhibition six man. Cody's match was smack dab in the middle of the card so it can afford the most time & emphasis to it. The PPV literally ran out of time until the final second. This gameplan of them running their very first event was obvious. Without time restrictions it could have been a different story, but four hours of PPV, they structured it with a fail-safe.


----------



## Derek30

Goldberg makes some sense as I heard during the Jaguars radio broadcast a few games ago (yes I'm a Jags fan) that Tony Boselli met Goldberg in Khan's box during one of the games at halftime. Would be interesting to see what kind of role Goldberg would play in the company


----------



## TD Stinger

People don't look deep enough when talking about The Elite "going over" at All In.

*Kenny is the IWGP Heavyweight Champion. He was never losing his match.
*Cody's win was the perfect feel good moment.
*The Bucks won an exhibition match, while facing a team who included Mysterio who was going to WWE anyways.
*Hangman Page has more upside in the business than Janela does.
*And Scurll lost to Okada.

So in pretty much every case of the Elite going over, it was the right move or it wasn't meaningful enough to have a debate over.


----------



## Obfuscation

Is "way more upside" an actual critical way of thinking for fans on the internet now?

Page going over made all the sense in the world, regardless of such a theory.


----------



## TD Stinger

Obfuscation said:


> Is "way more upside" an actual critical way of thinking for fans on the internet now?
> 
> Page going over made all the sense in the world, regardless of such a theory.


All the sense in the world? In what way? Like if you disregard "upside", in what way did it make all the sense in the world?

Story wise this match was built around Hangman "killing" Joey Ryan and Janela just happening to have the first name "Joey" as well. That was literally it. There was no big story plot where it made all the sense in the world for Hangman to go over. Hell, they could have easily had Ryan do his shtick during the match and cause Hangman to lose. Story wise it really didn't matter who won.

But Page won, because he's an Elite guy on an Elite show with huge upside in his career, far more than Janela will ever have. They had the moment where he was embarrassed by Ryan, but still looked strong because he won. Sure, that is a case of the Elite booking themselves to go over, but it's a move that made perfect sense, and a lot of that has to do with upside.


----------



## Obfuscation

It's like three paragraphs just to get to the same conclusion; Page winning worked.

But this vague notion of people believing in "having more upside" like it just doesn't come down to who you prefer is funny.


----------



## FROSTY

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080632603856625664


----------



## Desecrated

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080632603856625664


I reckon they'd have signed all women who participated in All In very quickly if van Ness didn't go NXT. Important for them to show commitment to womens division early in order to get more at the table.

Very sensible signing.


----------



## Obfuscation

She's terrible, but Adam Cole's girlfriend, so there we go.

And it steals her away from ROH who seemed like they had some interest in signing.


----------



## dele

Obfuscation said:


> It's like three paragraphs just to get to the same conclusion; Page winning worked.
> 
> But this vague notion of people believing in "having more upside" like it just doesn't come down to who you prefer is funny.


Yeah, don't overthink the match. It was a good hardcore brawl in the middle of a bunch of wrestling matches to liven up the audience going into the last couple matches.

I personally think that if you're going to start your own fed, you're going to need hardcore/deathmatch wrestlers as well. The demand is still there for that kind of style. If you try to be ROH 2.0 people will tire of the product quickly.


----------



## Donnie

Waiting for AEW to go after Jazzy as the monster of the women's division :mark:


----------



## FROSTY

They should try to sign that Martina the Moth women, I hear she's pretty hot on the independent scene right now.


----------



## The Wood

utvolzac said:


> I find it hard to believe that TNT or TBS is a legit option. Time Warner had a sizable chunk of the wrestling market when they had WCW and they went out of their way to get rid of it once Turner merged with AOL.
> 
> WCW at it's worse was still pulling the same ratings WWE gets today and Time Warner didn't even bid on WWE during this last contract negotiations. If they weren't interested in WCW when they owned it, when the demand for wrestling was much much higher than it is today, when they weren't competing with UFC fans, why would they suddenly want to get in bed with an unknown product with no history?
> 
> Bischoff said he was in negotiations to buy WCW until Time Warner cancelled the time slot, so even if they didn't want the expenses of owning it, they didn't even want it on their channels if Bischoff/Hervey owned it. I think Time Warner is a pipe dream at best for AEW.


Time Warner had WCW almost 20 years ago. The cable landscape was very different. The people in position were no doubt different. But something that is lost in all the excuse-making people like Eric Bischoff make is that WCW was _not_ profitable. It was incompetently run, and it was all very public. Bischoff was also a pain in the ass to work with and made decisions that not only cost Turner money, but actively circumvented them (giving Jason Hervey or whatever his name is video rights for WCW, instead of keeping them in-house at Turner, robbing them of a revenue stream). They obviously didn't like Bischoff, and when WCW was losing them $60 million a year or whatever, they decided to cut bait and just be done with that mess. 

Ratings are different now. I don't think they would ever expect 6% of the market these days. But live entertainment has got value for being relatively cheap to produce, going beyond television seasonal structures and for being things that people still do actually watch on basic cable. You can't compare 2001 Turner with 2019 Turner, anyway. The market is completely different and Vince McMahon has changed, at least a little, how advertisers see wrestling. There's also the potential for a nostalgic reboot. You can't miss something if it doesn't go away, and you can't have it "return at long last" if it's always been there. Wrestling making a comeback to TNT for the first time in almost two decades is something people might be genuinely nostalgic for, including people in the board room -- some of them might be young enough to remember watching wrestling in the Attitude era themselves. 

And they've now got their own MMA property that they want to promote, and having a block for wrestling can help with that too. 



bme said:


> WWE is getting paid 205 million annually over 5 years by FOX. Their brand is stronger then ever.
> 
> 
> 
> We've been through this with TNA & ROH, fans hear about a financial backer and automatically think Ted Turner with a blank check.
> 
> How bout me worry how the show will be creatively cause we dont need yet another indy promotion putting on supercards.


Creative will matter to fans and whether or not they watch, but it's that whether or not people watch that the networks care about. They really couldn't care about "good" or "bad" wrestling unless it affects their bottom-line, like it began to with WCW. 

WWE's getting paid more for television than ever before, but what do you think happens to that in three years when the USA Network deal is up if there is comparable wrestling out there that is drawing a decent chunk of WWE's audience themselves but not demanding nearly as much money? WWE had better be saving what they can, because while they are ballooning now, they can't count on it being the exact same market in 2021, 2022, etc. That's with or without AEW. Television as an entire medium is changing, and WWE needs to be able to retain investors while not necessarily being able to guarantee those TV rights fees are going to come in as strong as they are now forever. 



Strike Force said:


> The timing is perfect, because this is the most vulnerable WWE has been since 1995-1996.
> 
> Ratings hit record lows every week, WWE is completely gone from the mainstream consciousness, all the Attitude Era nostalgia acts are in Hollywood, on their last legs, or injured, Cena's a part-timer and his replacement (Reigns) might be gone forever, and there isn't a single big star on the roster despite a wealth of talent.
> 
> The comparisons to TNA are inevitable, but Cody Rhodes and the Bucks have more collective understanding of pro wrestling than the collection of every single person that passed through TNA's doors. That's not to say that AEW will definitely succeed, but it's to their credit that, through a combination of smarts and sheer timing, this is the best time in at least 22 years to be starting a new wrestling company.


It's because of this ballooning that WWE are at their most vulnerable, like you said. It's also their fault for having such a gentrified product, but can they really switch? It might actually be others that benefit from WWE working so hard to make themselves as sterile as possible. Advertisers who would like to appeal to the market WWE has cornered but don't want to pay that much might make cheaper deals with AEW or whatever else comes along, and AEW doesn't even need to work for it themselves. That this has got the boys so heavily involved is going to appeal to both hardcore fans and talent. It also makes for an interesting public perspective. They are definitely the good guy underdogs in a story where they are contrasted to WWE, for example -- even if the Khan family have got more money than the McMahons. They're the ones who could potentially give their wrestlers employee benefits while Vince McMahon tries to get around it by calling them independent contractors and takes money out of their pockets, potentially, to start up his own fantasy football league again. 

Very interesting times.


----------



## Desecrated

Obfuscation said:


> She's terrible, but Adam Cole's girlfriend, so there we go.
> 
> And it steals her away from ROH who seemed like they had some interest in signing.


Regardless of quality, they gotta go with "build it and they will come" in regards to women. Get an early signing in to get other women interested in a deal.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080632603856625664


_*I respect her but I don't like her wrestling at all. As long as this means we get a strong woman division in this company then so be it. Hopefully they sign Emma when she gets better. *_


----------



## Obfuscation

Desecrated said:


> Regardless of quality, they gotta go with "build it and they will come" in regards to women. Get an early signing in to get other women interested in a deal.


Oh, sure, I agree. Got to have bodies for a division/roster. Just chucking in the ol two cents with it and whatnot.


----------



## Bland

Im hoping that AEW have a base of exclusive guys and then fill up the divisons with external, non exclusive talent like Kenny Omega, Chris Jericho, Okada, Kota Ibushi, Tessa Blanchard, Pentagon, Fenix and Marty, if roh let him, as all wrestled or appeared at All In. Other All in talent i expect will be signed like Matt Cross, Penelope Ford & Joey (when he's recovered.)

Would love to see an NWA partnership to as that then allows Nick Aldis, Willie Mack and Jazz, ss their current champions, and even guys like Sam Shaw, Crimson & Jax Dane, to help bulk out divisions.

Then, you have other guys like Jake Haeger & James Storm, who have yet to sign with anyone but have that experience. Austin Aries might also go here but he might be heading back to Impact.


----------



## Death Rider

dele said:


> Obfuscation said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's like three paragraphs just to get to the same conclusion; Page winning worked.
> 
> But this vague notion of people believing in "having more upside" like it just doesn't come down to who you prefer is funny.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, don't overthink the match. It was a good hardcore brawl in the middle of a bunch of wrestling matches to liven up the audience going into the last couple matches.
> 
> I personally think that if you're going to start your own fed, you're going to need hardcore/deathmatch wrestlers as well. The demand is still there for that kind of style. If you try to be ROH 2.0 people will tire of the product quickly.
Click to expand...

Jimmy havoc :mark: but yeah you do need a mix of guys to keep things interesting


----------



## dele

Roy Mustang said:


> Jimmy havoc :mark: but yeah you do need a mix of guys to keep things interesting


You can bring in a lot of the CZW/GCW roster for deathmatches/hardcore matches and get away with it. Jimmy Havoc, Joey Janela, and Ricky Shane Page would be the full time guys I would build around, but there's a lot of guys I think you could bring in for 1 or 2 time payoffs and draw a shit load of money (e.g. Penta Jr, Kasai, Ito, Kobayashi, Tremont, Takeda, Thumbtack Jack for a shitload of money).

Everyone started writing the epitaph of hardcore/deathmatch wrestling when ECW went under, then when Benoit died, then when Drake left for WWE, then when Danny Havoc retired. It hasn't lost its appeal. Not saying it's a main event draw every week, but to argue it has lost its appeal is ROH-botting at its finest.


----------



## Obfuscation

A semi-regular Deathmatch/Hardcore division would rule. Jimmy Havoc vs Jun Kasai down the line or something. Or have Page keeping his ALL IN match alive by battling & winning in a few of these. Building his tough-man stock up.


----------



## The Wood

This is going to sound like a really weird promotional idea, but if they end up under the Turner banner and signing Kenny Omega, I hope they put Omega in the new Mortal Kombat as a DLC guest character. Warner owns NetherRealm Studios, who made the WWE Immortals game.


----------



## Booooo

utvolzac said:


> This is interesting for sure, but I’m not getting my hopes up that this will be legitimate alternative to WWE.
> 
> I’m not excited of the possibility of the Elite guys booking the creative end. I’ve never seen anything special in Cody Rhodes and I absolutely despise the Young Bucks and their indy spot fest style.
> 
> Now if they have Jim Ross doing the talent relations and Jericho booking with Shad’s financial backing, then I’m interested. Give me some good story driven content without the PG-PC WWE bullshit and move restrictions.
> 
> If this is just an extension of the Being Elite YouTube non-sense, then I’m out. If this turns out to be just a glorified Indy style workrate only promotion, I think it will bomb. Mainstream mass audience will not get behind that enough to maintain tv ratings.
> 
> That’s all moot anyway until they announce a legit tv deal on a network people actually watch. I’ll believe that when I see it. NJPW can only get on AXXESS, ROH has Saturday’s at 9pm when no one is watching and I don’t even know what channel Impact airs on anymore. The market for wrestling on tv is pretty limited. Not buying the TNT rumors. They did everything they could to get rid of WCW at a time when wrestling’s popularity was at an all time high.


Definitely hope old school guys outside "The Elite" bubble are involved in creative.

If they target only the niche audience I really dont see how they could hope to compete against the WWE or have any mainstream impact....


----------



## Chrome

Jericho's graphic designer posted this on his IG:



It counts down to February 1st, so I'm guessing something's gonna happen on that day....


----------



## Desecrated

dele said:


> You can bring in a lot of the CZW/GCW roster for deathmatches/hardcore matches and get away with it. Jimmy Havoc, Joey Janela, and Ricky Shane Page would be the full time guys I would build around, but there's a lot of guys I think you could bring in for 1 or 2 time payoffs and draw a shit load of money (e.g. Penta Jr, Kasai, Ito, Kobayashi, Tremont, Takeda, Thumbtack Jack for a shitload of money).
> 
> Everyone started writing the epitaph of hardcore/deathmatch wrestling when ECW went under, then when Benoit died, then when Drake left for WWE, then when Danny Havoc retired. It hasn't lost its appeal. Not saying it's a main event draw every week, but to argue it has lost its appeal is ROH-botting at its finest.


Boils down to terminology. Present it as CZW/GCW style and people are going to be against it out the gates. Present it as a violent ending to a story and they'll likely be fine with it.

It's just about separating blood & storytelling from lighttubes & barbed wire. Even if there is crossover, you aren't going to get a nuanced conversation about it if you don't present it the right way.

As for bringing in people for the one-off match, don't think fans would care. If it's TV, they'll want build and a reason to care.


----------



## Obfuscation

A New Japan show is gonna be in America on 2/1. Throwing that out there.


----------



## Vic Capri

Cody's first order of business will be to put the AEW Championship on himself.

- Vic


----------



## volde

Obfuscation said:


> A New Japan show is gonna be in America on 2/1. Throwing that out there.


Weird coincidence. You'd think that Jericho is too big for that stuff and announcing something about AEW on the same day as NJPW show is going on in USA could also be considered somewhat hostile towards NJPW.

Makes me think that this countdown might be related to his musical career and not wrestling.


----------



## Beatles123

Booooo said:


> Definitely hope old school guys outside "The Elite" bubble are involved in creative.
> 
> If they target only the niche audience I really dont see how they could hope to compete against the WWE or have any mainstream impact....


Wrestling IS a niche audience. WWE just has the marketing and the brand name so that only they are the ones people think of with "Wrestling"


----------



## Sbatenney

The Wood said:


> Creative will matter to fans and whether or not they watch, but it's that whether or not people watch that the networks care about. They really couldn't care about "good" or "bad" wrestling unless it affects their bottom-line, like it began to with WCW.
> 
> WWE's getting paid more for television than ever before, but what do you think happens to that in three years when the USA Network deal is up if there is comparable wrestling out there that is drawing a decent chunk of WWE's audience themselves but not demanding nearly as much money? WWE had better be saving what they can, because while they are ballooning now, they can't count on it being the exact same market in 2021, 2022, etc. That's with or without AEW. Television as an entire medium is changing, and WWE needs to be able to retain investors while not necessarily being able to guarantee those TV rights fees are going to come in as strong as they are now forever.


Now who to say that AEW is even going to be taking any of WWE's audience. Honestly, I think WWE won't be effect too much by this but company like Impact, ROH and even NJPW's american shows will be. Also the fact that AEW isn't even planning on putting on a show against the WWE(which is smart given how well that worked out for TNA) shows that it will likely not be an AEW vs WWE. 

There is room in this world for more than one American Wrestling company, TNA's problem was that they always tried to complete with the WWE, instead of just being an another option for wrestling fans to watch. From how Cody has talked in the past, I don't see AEW even trying to go up against the WWE. 

In the end, I think Cody and Bucks are smart enough to know that this could fail like ANY new business, nevermind one in a business that has a high failure rate. They won't want to hurt their chances in the future of joining the WWE like the Bucks have said, "it's not never but just not now" when they spoke about signing with the WWE.

I hope this works out for them, not really my cup of tea but another wrestling promotion isn't a bad thing. However if they go about this like how many of the fans here want them too, it won't end well.


----------



## Beatles123

Sbatenney said:


> I hope this works out for them, not really my cup of tea but another wrestling promotion isn't a bad thing. However if they go about this like how many of the fans here want them too, it won't end well.


All we fans want is a solid wrestling show that doesn't insult our intelligence with actual production value that airs on a network people can easily find. WWE doesn't do the first thing, ROH doesn't have the second thing or the third thing, and neither NJPW or TNA have it either. If AEW can do what the other companies aren't, they won't have to worry about an audience. They'll be the most common sense product out there that isn't WWE.


----------



## Ace

AEW's twitter account is following several notable accounts for arenas.

Maybe a bit premature to jump to conclusions, or they may have something lined up for tapinga already.


----------



## Beatles123

Ace said:


> AEW twitter account is following several notable arena twitter accounts on twitter.
> 
> Maybe a bit premature to jump to conclusions, or they may have something lined up for tapinga already.


GOD I hate how every venue name is a fucking advertisement now. :fuck What happened to names like Shea Stadium, Nassau Coliseum, and Veteran Stadium :cry


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Ace said:


> AEW's twitter account is following several notable accounts for arenas.
> 
> Maybe a bit premature to jump to conclusions, or they may have something lined up for tapinga already.


_*Now, this is a excellent start for AEW. Already getting many venues. Congrats, you did your job well so far Cody Rhodes. :clap*_


----------



## Booooo

Beatles123 said:


> Booooo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely hope old school guys outside "The Elite" bubble are involved in creative.
> 
> If they target only the niche audience I really dont see how they could hope to compete against the WWE or have any mainstream impact....
> 
> 
> 
> Wrestling IS a niche audience. WWE just has the marketing and the brand name so that only they are the ones people think of with "Wrestling"
Click to expand...

But if they want to break through that Indy ceiling they will have to connect to wider audience just as the big boys have in the past.


----------



## Beatles123

Booooo said:


> But if they want to break through that Indy ceiling they will have to connect to wider audience just as the big boys have in the past.


They already have that connection and the goodwill of most forward-thinking wrestling fans. WWE as a brand will always cater to casuals, but there's a larger dissatisfied portion of the audience that most take for granted. Even kids today think WWE sucks now and that audience is more than enough. Book solidly and reward fan investment and it will grow from there.


----------



## Yeah1993

"Smoothie King Centre" :lmao


----------



## Death Rider

Booooo said:


> Beatles123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Booooo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely hope old school guys outside "The Elite" bubble are involved in creative.
> 
> If they target only the niche audience I really dont see how they could hope to compete against the WWE or have any mainstream impact....
> 
> 
> 
> Wrestling IS a niche audience. WWE just has the marketing and the brand name so that only they are the ones people think of with "Wrestling"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But if they want to break through that Indy ceiling they will have to connect to wider audience just as the big boys have in the past.
Click to expand...

How about they focus in having a good show first and worry about wwe later? Why can't they just be another fun option for people?


----------



## Beatles123

Roy Mustang said:


> How about they focus in having a good show first and worry about wwe later? Why can't they just be another fun option for people?


Oddly enough, the latter option will only help eventually competing be possible 

Frankly, what the Bucks and even TNA and ROH are doing (to a lesser extent) is the future. To copy a comment I read, The new Territory System is here:

All Elite Wrestling = West Coast USA 
Ring of Honor = East Coast USA
Impact Wrestling = Canada
AAA = Mexico
New Japan = Japan
Defiant = England﻿

An exaggeration, sure. but this companies are becoming more known now. If AEW works, look for every other promotion to do well by default. It's all good for non-monopolized wrestling and we should all be here for it.


----------



## Death Rider

Beatles123 said:


> Roy Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about they focus in having a good show first and worry about wwe later? Why can't they just be another fun option for people?
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough, the latter option will only help evenyually competing be possible <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smilie" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Frankly, what the Bucks and even TNA and ROH are doing (to a lesser extent) is the future. To copy a comment I read, The new Territory System is here:
> 
> All Elite Wrestling = West Coast USA
> Ring of Honor = East Coast USA
> Impact Wrestling = Canada
> AAA = Mexico
> New Japan = Japan
> Defiant = England﻿
> 
> An exaggeration, sure. but this companies are becoming more known now. If AEW works, look for every other promotion to do well by default. It's all good for non-monopolized wrestling and we should all be here for it. <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smilie" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

Tbf defiant have never come down south as far as I know but they are a decent show. Hopefully they keep pushing Kirby


----------



## Beatles123

Roy Mustang said:


> Tbf defiant have never come down south as far as I know but they are a decent show. Hopefully they keep pushing Kirby


Point is, these other companies and their ownships are finally going, "Oh shit, we can actually sell non WWE wrestling now. We can grow!" Sinclair just locked up Bandito who people wanted. New Japan is expanding into the Americas. NWA is chugging along and re-branding itself. All with money being put into it. If AEW can get even the smaller companies to feel motivated to grow bigger and better, it will have done good. 

Of course, none of this is a given to happen at all, but this is, maybe for the first time since TNA was picked up by Spike, the best shot at something new filling the void we've had. One can hope!


----------



## SparrowPrime

AEW social media accounts are now following Goldberg. Hmmm...


----------



## Passing Triangles

SparrowPrime said:


> AEW social media accounts are now following Goldberg. Hmmm...


Cody and Goldberg have worked together on the set of Arrow, so, there's a personal link involved, here.

Would be incredible for them to get Goldberg to do a few dates. Huge draw for them.


----------



## Vic

There was a report on talks with Goldberg being discussed as a backstage figure so who knows.


----------



## volde

Bring in Goldberg as an authority figure.


----------



## Yato

If AEW does go with an onscreen authority figure, they should just have them announce matches and be impartial enforcing the rules. No need to do an authority angle considering those are played out these days.


----------



## Jokerface17

Passing Triangles said:


> SparrowPrime said:
> 
> 
> 
> AEW social media accounts are now following Goldberg. Hmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> Cody and Goldberg have worked together on the set of Arrow, so, there's a personal link involved, here.
> 
> Would be incredible for them to get Goldberg to do a few dates. Huge draw for them.
Click to expand...

Goldberg was on like 2 episodes of the flash, Cody was on Arrow


----------



## virus21




----------



## rben

What somewhat big name is most likely to jump to AEW from WWE....Sami Zayn (not huge but not happy with his role)?


----------



## RiverFenix

Who will the ultimate creative shot caller be? That is key. It has to be one person. Is Shah Khan's kid a big time wrestling fan? I believe this person needs to be wholly off television to make sure it's not about putting themselves over in any way. Who can say "no" to the Bucks and Cody for example? I'd give Bucks and Cody a lot of money for on screen roles and maybe have them part of the creative team, but I don't give them the book. They deserve a piece of the company maybe because of the fanbase they bring, but if I'm Khan and putting up 100M, that is not their money to play with. They're employees and mostly silent partners in my start-up. It's like when Jay-z was attached to the then New Jersey Nets purchase and move to Brooklyn - he really owned less than a percent, but was paid a lot because he brought credibility to the "re-branding". 

Jim Ross is a bit of a dinosaur, and has lost a lot of steps on the mic. He'd be a good voice in the room as part of creative and the business as a whole, but only as one of many opinions. He'll probably be the announcer because he's a known entity, but he'll need a damn good cc in the booth with him. I wonder if this is really why it was rumored WWE was reportedly interested in Mike Tenay to be the new 205Live authority figure. Seemed wholly strange as a stand alone decision.



Beatles123 said:


> Wrestling IS a niche audience. WWE just has the marketing and the brand name so that only they are the ones people think of with "Wrestling"


I disagree. I think wrestling is a niche because it treats itself like one. Monday Night Wars had 10M fans a night watching "pro wrasslin". Then it became uncool again. Look at all the super hero movies and the crazy money Marvel is making off comic book characters. Comic books was escapism for nerdy tweens and teens for generations, and it's it's mainstream with everybody pretending they were comic book "nerds".

They need to look at Marvel's target demographic and marketing. PG-13 with some pushing of the upper boundaries on even that on occasion is the sweet spot.

No more than 2 hours of programming a week. 90 minutes might be the sweet spot in show length - 1 hour can be too short with commercials, and 2 hours might be asking too much of a commitment. One 90 minute show a week. Asking for a 6-9 hours a week time investment is bonkers. Wrestling is a television show more than a live sporting event. People watch 3 hours of football games Thursday, Sunday and Monday and Vince always has seen that as his model - it's overkill for a television show and burns out creative and you end up spitting out quantity without quality just to fill the time. Offering segments that go no where and offer nothing other than a slot filler is an insult to your audience as you are wasting their time. Every moment of programming should mean something when asking for fans to give up their time to your show. 

Have seasons and a television off-season - have bigger shows during "sweeps week". September to May as their season. June, July, August they can be off-television, but have creative writing the upcoming season, while the wrestlers can house show tour if they so desire or rest up etc. I think doing this could reach a whole different audience. Give them a starting and end point, don't ask for an open-ended commitment.


----------



## SparrowPrime

Looks like Brandi Rhodes role will be the Chief Brand Officer for AEW.



> THE ELITE ANNOUNCES "DOUBLE OR NOTHING" EVENT RALLY IN JACKSONVILLE ON TUESDAY, JANUARY 8 @ 5PM
> -- New "All Elite Wrestling" Poised to Change Wrestling Landscape --
> 
> JACKSONVILLE, FL, (January 3, 2019) – All Elite Wrestling, the new wrestling promotion headlined by members of The Elite, today announced plans for a special DOUBLE OR NOTHING event rally in Jacksonville, FL. The event, which is free and open to the public, will take place on Tuesday, Jan. 8, at 5pm ET outside TIAA Bank Field in Parking Lot J (near Gate 1, adjacent to the TV compound).
> 
> The rally is on the heels of the unveiling earlier this week of DOUBLE OR NOTHING, the inaugural event under the new All Elite Wrestling (AEW) banner. Keeping in true The Elite fashion, attendees can expect the unexpected as the rally will showcase the true spirit of wrestling entrepreneurialism and feature special guests, inside info and limited edition merchandise. Fans can also watch the event rally live on the "Being The Elite" YouTube channel, as well as @AEWrestling (Twitter), /TheYoungBucks (Facebook), @TheBrandiRhodes (Instagram), and can interact socially at #AEW.
> 
> "The Young Bucks, Matt and Nick Jackson, are right with me in committing to deliver on our promise to change the wrestling landscape in 2019, and the DOUBLE OR NOTHING event is just the start," said Cody Rhodes. "The time to change the world is now."
> 
> From:
> Brandi Runnels
> Chief Brand Officer
> AEW


----------



## Daggdag

Why the fuck do they need to bring in Goldberg? Isn't the whole point of this to prove that an purely indie promotion can make it? Bringing in Goldberg is just like saying they realized they don't have the ability to run their own show without using major names from other companies.

And I personally don't like Bill Goldberg getting work. He never should have been a star. He was a complete joke in the ring. He claimed that William Regal was "shooting" on him because he didn't have the skill to keep up in an actual match. That's why he always did 2 minute squash matches. Because he COULDN"T WRESTLE, and his completely and utter incompetence is the reason Bret Hart's career got cut short. He NEVER diserved any of the fame and adoration he received. Hiring him and making him their top star was the biggest reason I stopped watching WCW back in the day. I got tired of seeing a talentess joke, who made even the lowest skilled jobbers look like Bret Hart being treated like he was the greatest in ring performer in the history of the business, and I got tired of seeing that talentless joke, holding people back because of his hugely overinflated, and completely undeserved ego. People talk shit about Hulk Hogan for his backstage bullshit, but Goldberg was 10 times worse.


----------



## bme

The Wood said:


> Creative will matter to fans and whether or not they watch, but it's that whether or not people watch that the networks care about. They really couldn't care about "good" or "bad" wrestling unless it affects their bottom-line, like it began to with WCW.
> 
> WWE's getting paid more for television than ever before, but what do you think happens to that in three years when the USA Network deal is up if there is comparable wrestling out there that is drawing a decent chunk of WWE's audience themselves but not demanding nearly as much money? WWE had better be saving what they can, because while they are ballooning now, they can't count on it being the exact same market in 2021, 2022, etc. That's with or without AEW. Television as an entire medium is changing, and WWE needs to be able to retain investors while not necessarily being able to guarantee those TV rights fees are going to come in as strong as they are now forever.


Thats what I meant. If this promotion doesnt bring it creatively fans will just be tuning in simply to experience the nostalgia of another big promotion on tv.

My point was that WWE was able to secure this huge deal, while fans claimed their brand was dying.
Unless AEW can consistenly bring in a larger viewership along with advertisers then WWE, theyre not replaces them. Until WWE willingly removes themselves from TV theyll never be without a network.


----------



## Beatles123

bme said:


> Thats what I meant. If this promotion doesnt bring it creatively fans will just be tuning in simply to experience the nostalgia of another big promotion on tv.
> 
> My point was that WWE was able to secure this huge deal, while fans claimed their brand was dying.
> Unless AEW can consistenly bring in a larger viewership along with advertisers then WWE, theyre not replaces them. Until WWE willingly removes themselves from TV theyll never be without a network.


It may not be dying, but fan disenchantment is worse than ever. They don't have to do anything except put on a product fans can trust in.


----------



## The XL 2

bme said:


> WWE is getting paid 205 million annually over 5 years by FOX. Their brand is stronger then ever.
> 
> 
> 
> We've been through this with TNA & ROH, fans hear about a financial backer and automatically think Ted Turner with a blank check.
> 
> How bout me worry how the show will be creatively cause we dont need yet another indy promotion putting on supercards.


They're solely reliant on TV companies and Saudi Arabia to be profitable. They don't draw their own money, they lose money on house shows and no one watches their TV. Their brand is arguably the weakest it's ever been since they went national with maybe the exception of 1995.

IF AEW got on a national network like TNT and if they wind up getting Bill Goldberg, that would be a game changer. Bill is the biggest draw in wrestling even at 52, and he proved it by bumping the WWE's ratings 2 years ago. Yes, he's part nostalgia, but he isn't just a novelty act like other old timers. He still looks like Goldberg physically, both in his face and in his body, and he still possesses a lot of the athleticism and intensity that made him Goldberg the phenomenon in the first place.


----------



## Daggdag

WWE is now making more money than ever on TV deals, but losing money on all other aspects of their wrestling promotion. Their ratings, ticket sales, an viewership are all dropping as more and more fans get fed up with the product and the complete disregard for their opinions.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

I hate the name of this promotion. All Elite Wrestling just doesn't have a ring to it. 

That being said, a weekly indy style show with Goldberg thrown in as a weekly competitor would be much watch TV for me just for the unique juxtaposition of that idea


----------



## Obfuscation

Goldberg part of this in any sense is (Y) with me.

Of course, more making the rounds speculation. But that's kind of all there is until this is seen/more aspects are 100% confirmed.



Yeah1993 said:


> "Smoothie King Centre" :lmao


That's where "my" basketball team plays.

Completely rekt me without even being aware. Stupid consumerism. :mj2


----------



## P Thriller

I'm a die hard Bill Goldberg fan, but I would rather not see him in AEW. The guy is just past his prime at this point and this company has a chance to be something different. I don't want them making the same mistakes that TNA made and bringing in a bunch of names to help sell their product instead of focusing on the quality of the product itself. 

NXT proved there is a market for Indie wrestling if it is done correctly. If they want to succeed they need to market this at die hard wrestling fans, at least in the beginning because those are the only people that are going to seek out this show. Once you earn their trust you can start doing splashy things like getting Bill Goldberg.


----------



## The XL 2

P Thriller said:


> I'm a die hard Bill Goldberg fan, but I would rather not see him in AEW. The guy is just past his prime at this point and this company has a chance to be something different. I don't want them making the same mistakes that TNA made and bringing in a bunch of names to help sell their product instead of focusing on the quality of the product itself.
> 
> NXT proved there is a market for Indie wrestling if it is done correctly. If they want to succeed they need to market this at die hard wrestling fans, at least in the beginning because those are the only people that are going to seek out this show. Once you earn their trust you can start doing splashy things like getting Bill Goldberg.


Goldberg looked awesome in there with Brock and in the Royal Rumble. The Owens stuff was shit WWE booking, I'm sure Bill could have had a really smashmouth and entertaining 6-8 minute brawl with Owens.


----------



## Obfuscation

The melting pot of old mixing with new is something wrestling has been doing forever. Cody Rhodes just built up and sold - along with the NWA - a match for that World Championship by this process, alone.


----------



## Stinger Fan

bme said:


> Thats what I meant. If this promotion doesnt bring it creatively fans will just be tuning in simply to experience the nostalgia of another big promotion on tv.
> 
> My point was that WWE was able to secure this huge deal, while fans claimed their brand was dying.
> Unless AEW can consistenly bring in a larger viewership along with advertisers then WWE, theyre not replaces them. Until WWE willingly removes themselves from TV theyll never be without a network.


Let's be honest here, WWE benefited from FOX's deal with UFC running out and Fox needing something to replace it. WWE did well for themselves but do you honestly think FOX would be okay if WWE's ratings fall even more? Of course not.


----------



## ShadesMcDude

Goldberg was in great shape for his last run. And let's be honest, as long as can do a spear and a jackhammer he can work a squash match (which is all he should be doing anyway.)

Will be a mainstream name from the biggest era of wrestling to attract casuals.

Look forward to seeing him.


----------



## The Wood

Booooo said:


> Definitely hope old school guys outside "The Elite" bubble are involved in creative.
> 
> If they target only the niche audience I really dont see how they could hope to compete against the WWE or have any mainstream impact....


I agree with this. It's tricky, because a large part of their built-in fan-base are going to want The Bucks to be flippy dickheads and Cody to have giant teddy bears with him, but I hope they find a way to "mature" the talent they already have. 



Sbatenney said:


> Now who to say that AEW is even going to be taking any of WWE's audience. Honestly, I think WWE won't be effect too much by this but company like Impact, ROH and even NJPW's american shows will be. Also the fact that AEW isn't even planning on putting on a show against the WWE(which is smart given how well that worked out for TNA) shows that it will likely not be an AEW vs WWE.
> 
> There is room in this world for more than one American Wrestling company, TNA's problem was that they always tried to complete with the WWE, instead of just being an another option for wrestling fans to watch. From how Cody has talked in the past, I don't see AEW even trying to go up against the WWE.
> 
> In the end, I think Cody and Bucks are smart enough to know that this could fail like ANY new business, nevermind one in a business that has a high failure rate. They won't want to hurt their chances in the future of joining the WWE like the Bucks have said, "it's not never but just not now" when they spoke about signing with the WWE.
> 
> I hope this works out for them, not really my cup of tea but another wrestling promotion isn't a bad thing. However if they go about this like how many of the fans here want them too, it won't end well.


I don't really disagree with your points, but I think there's a miscommunication going on. 

WWE's audience is already going down. People are choosing to do other things with their time, and that possibly means watching other things. Having a viable alternative is obviously going to take some interest from the only wrestling fans left. It doesn't mean people are going to completely abandon WWE. But seeing other billionaires get involved in wrestling is potentially going to encourage other billionaires and networks to get involved. I'm not predicting another direct Monday Night War or anything. 



Beatles123 said:


> All we fans want is a solid wrestling show that doesn't insult our intelligence with actual production value that airs on a network people can easily find. WWE doesn't do the first thing, ROH doesn't have the second thing or the third thing, and neither NJPW or TNA have it either. If AEW can do what the other companies aren't, they won't have to worry about an audience. They'll be the most common sense product out there that isn't WWE.


Bingo. This 100%. I just hope it does make sense. 



Booooo said:


> But if they want to break through that Indy ceiling they will have to connect to wider audience just as the big boys have in the past.


This is another great point. This is why they need to sink money into advertising, branding, promotion and potentially getting some star support. And they really need a good, visible TV deal.



Passing Triangles said:


> Cody and Goldberg have worked together on the set of Arrow, so, there's a personal link involved, here.
> 
> Would be incredible for them to get Goldberg to do a few dates. Huge draw for them.


Goldberg is also represented by Barry Bloom, who has been rumored to be taking this opportunity to get involved in wrestling at an executive level, which is huge news that is kind of getting lost in this. This is a guy who has been hovering around negotiations and the politics of this industry for years and years. 



Hazwoper said:


> If AEW does go with an onscreen authority figure, they should just have them announce matches and be impartial enforcing the rules. No need to do an authority angle considering those are played out these days.


I agree, but I really don't think they need to sink themselves to WWE tropes. People are sick of on-air authority figures. Just give it a break. 



Daggdag said:


> Why the fuck do they need to bring in Goldberg? Isn't the whole point of this to prove that an purely indie promotion can make it? Bringing in Goldberg is just like saying they realized they don't have the ability to run their own show without using major names from other companies.
> 
> And I personally don't like Bill Goldberg getting work. He never should have been a star. He was a complete joke in the ring. He claimed that William Regal was "shooting" on him because he didn't have the skill to keep up in an actual match. That's why he always did 2 minute squash matches. Because he COULDN"T WRESTLE, and his completely and utter incompetence is the reason Bret Hart's career got cut short. He NEVER diserved any of the fame and adoration he received. Hiring him and making him their top star was the biggest reason I stopped watching WCW back in the day. I got tired of seeing a talentess joke, who made even the lowest skilled jobbers look like Bret Hart being treated like he was the greatest in ring performer in the history of the business, and I got tired of seeing that talentless joke, holding people back because of his hugely overinflated, and completely undeserved ego. People talk shit about Hulk Hogan for his backstage bullshit, but Goldberg was 10 times worse.


Goldberg is a star. This would help with their perception to a wider audience and to TV networks, whose executives might even know who he is. That's something they can promote, which brings the potential of an actual audience. You may not like him, but that's your baggage to carry. Most of the world does. People with disposal income do. And no, it's not to prove that an indy promotion can make it. It's to make another promotion that can pay people a reasonable amount of money so they don't feel trapped by the Vince McMahon monopoly. Getting Goldberg goes a huge way to challenging that perspective. 

It's less like saying "We don't have the ability to run our own show" as it is "We have the ability to get these major stars working for us -- give us your fucking money." 



bme said:


> Thats what I meant. If this promotion doesnt bring it creatively fans will just be tuning in simply to experience the nostalgia of another big promotion on tv.
> 
> My point was that WWE was able to secure this huge deal, while fans claimed their brand was dying.
> Unless AEW can consistenly bring in a larger viewership along with advertisers then WWE, theyre not replaces them. Until WWE willingly removes themselves from TV theyll never be without a network.


It's the death rattle of the cable industry. The WWE Network doesn't seem to be performing well. Attendance is down. Their huge profits are because of television deals and the Saudi whore money. You're not wrong, as that bottom-line ensures people invest in them which is good for the stock price and lining Vince's pockets for now, but that trend doesn't necessarily have to continue. They might always be able to find a place on TV, but they might not be able to guarantee $300 million a year for Raw and $200 million a year for SmackDown forever. They might be priced down by potential rivals like AEW. If they're only asking for $165 million a year for competitive ratings, then who do you think USA is going to go with? 



The XL 2 said:


> They're solely reliant on TV companies and Saudi Arabia to be profitable. They don't draw their own money, they lose money on house shows and no one watches their TV. Their brand is arguably the weakest it's ever been since they went national with maybe the exception of 1995.
> 
> IF AEW got on a national network like TNT and if they wind up getting Bill Goldberg, that would be a game changer. Bill is the biggest draw in wrestling even at 52, and he proved it by bumping the WWE's ratings 2 years ago. Yes, he's part nostalgia, but he isn't just a novelty act like other old timers. He still looks like Goldberg physically, both in his face and in his body, and he still possesses a lot of the athleticism and intensity that made him Goldberg the phenomenon in the first place.


It's nice to have a man in the house. People love testosterone in their wrestling. It's missing in WWE unless Brock Lesnar and Goldberg are around. I don't think people realize how easy it would actually be to challenge people's viewing habits if there was something with comparable production values that aired on an easily accessible TV network during prime time hours and didn't require subscriptions to OTT platforms. Being on WGN America at midnight is not the same thing as being on TNT at 8.30pm with a product that feels organic. 



P Thriller said:


> I'm a die hard Bill Goldberg fan, but I would rather not see him in AEW. The guy is just past his prime at this point and this company has a chance to be something different. I don't want them making the same mistakes that TNA made and bringing in a bunch of names to help sell their product instead of focusing on the quality of the product itself.
> 
> NXT proved there is a market for Indie wrestling if it is done correctly. If they want to succeed they need to market this at die hard wrestling fans, at least in the beginning because those are the only people that are going to seek out this show. Once you earn their trust you can start doing splashy things like getting Bill Goldberg.


This is not an unintelligible point. My biggest concern about getting a Goldberg type is that he just won't fit the style of the promotion. Are we going to get Goldberg vs. Cody? That should be over in seconds. There's obviously cache with him, but how you mine it will require genuine brilliance. I do disagree that NXT has proven there is a market. NXT is not profitable. Granted, they don't have a TV deal, but I wonder if that's because WWE are not confident with their viewing numbers even on the Network? I mean, they don't reveal how many people actually do watch NXT. Ideally, you'd be able to groom people to accept people like Cody and The Bucks are genuine stars of the industry, but it's going to be a challenge where they might be trying a bit too hard to kick water up hill.


----------



## Bubz

GOLDBERG signed with them? GOLDBERG fuck yeah!

Edit: just saw that it's only speculation. But I honestly think that'd be great if they got someone like that.

I haven't talked about this whole thing anywhere yet, but I'm excited for it.


----------



## Obfuscation

GOLDBERG fuck yeah

Put it on a T-shirt, immediately.


----------



## Death Rider

Never been a Goldberg fan but he would a really good get for them and may draw in some more viewers who would not watch otherwise.


----------



## shandcraig

At first i thought the name for a weekly show named dyamite would be the worst name ive ever heard. But now that i hear it more plus properly remembered the meaning. It has a good meaning for a weekly show


Some meanings behind the word. Also if they market it like this it could be some old school attitude vibes


one that has a powerful effect
an actress who's dynamite at the box office
also : something that has great potential to cause trouble or conflict
an issue regarded as political dynamite


----------



## Vic

Dave said ROH, NJPW, and AEW are having a meeting after WK to discuss things and Kenny Omega is currently a wildcard with WWE making a "fantastic offer".


----------



## bme

I will say AEW needs to be more than just a more polished ROH, from roster to booking.



Beatles123 said:


> It may not be dying, but fan disenchantment is worse than ever. They don't have to do anything except put on a product fans can trust in.


Do you mean AEW has to put on a trustworthy product?

Ratings dropping, attendance dropping but they still have the eyes & ears of fans who supposedly dont watch or follow their product. Fan dissatisfaction only goes so far especially with the WWE. Some fans will pick n choose week to week month to month when theyre done with the company.




The XL 2 said:


> They're solely reliant on TV companies and Saudi Arabia to be profitable. They don't draw their own money, they lose money on house shows and no one watches their TV. Their brand is arguably the weakest it's ever been since they went national with maybe the exception of 1995.


Even at its supposed weakest state we all know every march/april the eyes of the wrestling world are on WWE's product.

Again they were offered huge money from tv companies & saudia arabia. If this the WWE at its weakest we should be afraid when theyre at their strongest.



Stinger Fan said:


> Let's be honest here, WWE benefited from FOX's deal with UFC running out and Fox needing something to replace it. WWE did well for themselves but do you honestly think FOX would be okay if WWE's ratings fall even more? Of course not.


No offense, but how they got the deal doesnt matter. FOX looked at what WWE currently offered and were convinced they could work with that. If ratings continue to drop and FOX cuts them, do you and other people expect WWE to just cease to exist ? One network will be scared off while another will jump at the chance to have them.



The Wood said:


> It's the death rattle of the cable industry. The WWE Network doesn't seem to be performing well. Attendance is down. Their huge profits are because of television deals and the Saudi whore money. You're not wrong, as that bottom-line ensures people invest in them which is good for the stock price and lining Vince's pockets for now, but that trend doesn't necessarily have to continue. They might always be able to find a place on TV, but they might not be able to guarantee $300 million a year for Raw and $200 million a year for SmackDown forever. They might be priced down by potential rivals like AEW. If they're only asking for $165 million a year for competitive ratings, then who do you think USA is going to go with?


No matter how long the tv deals last itd still be money made. WWE a proven brand while AEW isnt, theyd have to do alot and gain alot before USA would comtemplate dropping WWE. This goes for any other promotion.

Lmao we just got the name and logo of the company this week.


----------



## Donnie

If they sign Goldberg but they better sign a MONSTER for him to feud with. Unless, he's there to break Cool Dad in half, in which case God Bless :yoda


----------



## Obfuscation

Any of this speculation never had me thinking Goldberg would work a match, but rather just be part of this in some capacity. Doesn't mean he couldn't spear people from time to time, just, wrestling wasn't in the cards.

But, look at what I'm saying here. Put the money down and anything can be a go.


----------



## volde

Vic said:


> Dave said ROH, NJPW, and AEW are having a meeting after WK to discuss things and Kenny Omega is currently a wildcard with WWE making a "fantastic offer".


Isn't he a wildcard every year?


----------



## TD Stinger

volde said:


> Isn't he a wildcard every year?


To be fair, he didn’t drag it out too much last year .

But seriously, Omegas the biggest piece of the puzzle in terms of potential free agents. Whatever he does will make huge waves.


----------



## Desecrated

Omega was always going to receive the daddy of all offers from WWE. Circa $4m on the down payment alone is my guess. He'd be both foolish to take it, and to not take it.

But it really does break one of AEW's legs before they could even get running. Wonder if that is something that'll weigh on his conscious after all the time & work he's done with the gang.


----------



## FROSTY

Desecrated said:


> Omega was always going to receive the daddy of all offers from WWE. Circa $4m on the down payment alone is my guess. He'd be both foolish to take it, and to not take it.
> 
> But it really does break one of AEW's legs before they could even get running. Wonder if that is something that'll weigh on his conscious after all the time & work he's done with the gang.


I think that's the reason Omega has never done any teasing or been involved with the rest of the Elite whenever they were doing skits teasing AEW. I really think (unfortunately) he's signing for a boatload of money with the WWE. Getting his dream match with Styles at Mania, then they will book him like shit for the rest of his run. Kinda like Nakamura. I think Kenny has known for awhile he was gonna take WWE's offer this year, which is why it kind of seemed like he distanced himself from BTE the last half of 2018. I can't obviously blame Omega for taking a huge money deal like that, but it will be very sad if it's made official.


----------



## Desecrated

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> I think that's the reason Omega has never done any teasing or been involved with the rest of the Elite whenever they were doing skits teasing AEW. I really think (unfortunately) he's signing for a boatload of money with the WWE. Getting his dream match with Styles at Mania, then they will book him like shit for the rest of his run. Kinda like Nakamura. I think Kenny has known for awhile he was gonna take WWE's offer this year, which is why it kind of seemed like he distanced himself from BTE the last half of 2018. I can't obviously blame Omega for taking a huge money deal like that, but it will be very sad if it's made official.


I'll give WWE credit. One of the few things they do well is when they pay someone big money, they do a lot to protect them. Think he'll be more protected than Nakamura as he'll work hard to give a good representation of himself.

I guess luckily it's too soon to tell. If WWE did another "approach a NJPW star before contract expires", they really need to be sued. Also the Elite do like to try work people. Maybe Omega signing has always been the plan, just trying to tease people that he isn't to create some more excitement behind it.

And then those points can be rendered inert in a few hours anyway if he retains .


----------



## The Boy Wonder

AEW has a great chance to make this thing work for a couple of reasons:

1. They have the financial backing to make significant moves
2. Promotional acumen from those within the company
3. WWE promoting the Women so heavily


----------



## Laughable Chimp

The XL 2 said:


> They're solely reliant on TV companies and Saudi Arabia to be profitable. They don't draw their own money, they lose money on house shows and no one watches their TV. Their brand is arguably the weakest it's ever been since they went national with maybe the exception of 1995.
> 
> IF AEW got on a national network like TNT and if they wind up getting Bill Goldberg, that would be a game changer. Bill is the biggest draw in wrestling even at 52, and he proved it by bumping the WWE's ratings 2 years ago. Yes, he's part nostalgia, but he isn't just a novelty act like other old timers. He still looks like Goldberg physically, both in his face and in his body, and he still possesses a lot of the athleticism and intensity that made him Goldberg the phenomenon in the first place.


If no watches their TV, then Fox would never have given them that deal in the first place.


----------



## Ace

Kenny don't take it, it's a trap.

Could do something special with NJPW and AEW.

WWE would probably throw him ridiculous money to prevent AEW getting him.


----------



## USAUSA1

Will Omega be the same in a heavily scripted environment?


----------



## Laughable Chimp

I would love it if they bring in Goldberg and do a proper long-term retirement storyline with him. You know, the classic story about how he's gotten too old, and despite his best efforts just can't seem to keep up with the more athletically gifted and younger indy wrestlers. Potential for a great story there. Imagine, Goldberg starting to cheat and resorting to low blows like Taker did with Brock. But it actually ends with Goldberg's retirement.

I'd rather have this over Goldberg coming in and killing everyone again.


----------



## Ace

Things should become clearer after WK, I really hope Omega commits to AEW and NJPW as he'd be more valuable to those companies and I'd hate to see him have his passion killed in the WWE.

If he wants to face AJ, they can do it in a couple of years in a one off for AEW/NJPW.


----------



## FROSTY

Ace said:


> Things should become clearer after WK, I really hope Omega commits to AEW and NJPW as he'd be more valuable to those companies and I'd hate to see him have his passion killed in the WWE.
> 
> If he wants to face AJ, they can do it in a couple of years in a one off for AEW/NJPW.


I totally feel where you're coming from, I just got a bad feeling Kenny already made up his mind about going to the WWE. If huge money offer is true I can't blame him. But it will be sad, for the reasons you stated.


----------



## Ace

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> I totally feel where you're coming from, I just got a bad feeling Kenny already made up his mind about going to the WWE. If huge money offer is true I can't blame him. But it will be sad, for the reasons you stated.


 His matches will be watered down and wont be on that elite level anymore.

I don't think Kenny is the type to do this to his friends, they'e using this as a will he or/wont he thing to create buzz (like last time around) before the big announcement of him signing with AEW and working with NJPW as well.

From what I've gathered from Kenny, he wants to give his all to NJPW before leaving for the WWE money. Things may have changed since the AEW stuff, but I think he's not at that point where he'd leave for WWE yet or do this to The Elite. They promised they were all going to make their next move together.


----------



## Chrome

Would be hard to turn that money down tbh. If Kenny does go, I don't think they'll book him exceptionally well, but they won't turn him into a joke like Nakamura either. He'll probably get booking similar to Styles. Decent, but not great.


----------



## Laughable Chimp

Why do I have the feeling the that NJPW fucked Ibushi over for Tana because they didn't want Omega to leave after fighting Ibushi at the Dome?

This way, they can still hang that match above Omega like a carrot on a stick to keep him around for at least one more year.

Omega is an ambitious man, only way I see him leaving NJPW is if he's done all that he can there. That match right there is the very last and most important thing he has not done.


----------



## FROSTY

Chrome said:


> Would be hard to turn that money down tbh. If Kenny does go, I don't think they'll book him exceptionally well, but they won't turn him into a joke like Nakamura either. He'll probably get booking similar to Styles. Decent, but not great.


Agreed, but beyond not being able to stand WWE anymore (besides Bryan) Omega is someone I never wanted to see in The E.


----------



## Ace

Omega still hasn't had his big time match with Ibushi yet.


----------



## FROSTY

Laughable Chimp said:


> Why do I have the feeling the that NJPW fucked Ibushi over for Tana because they didn't want Omega to leave after fighting Ibushi at the Dome?
> 
> This way, they can still hang that match above Omega like a carrot on a stick to keep him around for at least one more year.
> 
> Omega is an ambitious man, only way I see him leaving NJPW is if he's done all that he can there. That match right there is the very last and most important thing he has not done.


If Omega leaves for WWE does his partner come with him? It's not like WWE wouldn't love to sign Ibushi who I believe is still a freelancer.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ibushi already passed on WWE once. After all this commitment to New Japan, regardless of contract, doesn't seem likely. He wants to do wrestling on his terms.


----------



## Laughable Chimp

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> If Omega leaves for WWE does his partner come with him? It's not like WWE wouldn't love to sign Ibushi who I believe is still a freelancer.


No. I have a feeling Ibushi would love to be apart of WWE programming, but not tied down exclusively to them. Same with New Japan and anywhere else.


----------



## FROSTY

Obfuscation said:


> Ibushi already passed on WWE once. After all this commitment to New Japan, regardless of contract, doesn't seem likely. He wants to do wrestling on his terms.


Hasn't Omega also turned down WWE offers too though.


----------



## Daggdag

Goldberg is only a star to people who have no respect for pro wrestling as an artform. I was hoping AEW would be more of a purist pro wrestling promotions, and avoid guys like Goldberg, who have no in ring ability.


----------



## Obfuscation

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> Hasn't Omega also turned down WWE offers too though.


Omega was once employed by them in developmental, to boot. But Ibushi has been vocal & shown his lack of wanting to be tied down by any promotion in wrestling. I'm only going by the history of the man, granted this is all a gross leap into these two having to stay attached at the hip in any further ventures.


----------



## Laughable Chimp

Daggdag said:


> Goldberg is only a star to people who have no respect for pro wrestling as an artform. I was hoping AEW would be more of a purist pro wrestling promotions, and avoid guys like Goldberg, who have no in ring ability.


That kind of mentality, is unfortunately the type of mentality that's going to make it into just another indy fed.

Goldberg is a star, plain and simple. Casual fans don't care about stuff like respecting pro wrestling as an artform as they care about simply being entertained. Goldberg can entertain. He's done that before.

In order for AEW to succeed, it needs to succesfully combine the in ring with the theatrics and storylines. It cannot be a purist promotion to have any chance of succeeding.


----------



## FROSTY

Obfuscation said:


> Omega was once employed by them in developmental, to boot. But Ibushi has been vocal & shown his lack of wanting to be tied down by any promotion in wrestling. I'm only going by the history of the man, granted this is all a gross leap into these two having to stay attached at the hip in any further ventures.


I just figured if they were a couple, they might want to sign together rather than be a whole continent away from each other.


----------



## Vic Capri

> Goldberg is only a star to people who have no respect for pro wrestling as an artform. I was hoping AEW would be more of a purist pro wrestling promotions, and avoid guys like Goldberg, who have no in ring ability.


Moves & high spots have never drawn money in this business so that's absolutely irrelevant. Only great characters with charisma can.

- Vic


----------



## Laughable Chimp

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> I just figured if they were a couple, they might want to sign together rather than be a whole continent away from each other.


I feel like I missed something big here.

Did Omega and Ibushi actually officially start dating?


----------



## Obfuscation

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> I just figured if they were a couple, they might want to sign together rather than be a whole continent away from each other.


Unsure about their relationship status. They may just be back on good terms, but anything further appears to be unknown.


----------



## FROSTY

Obfuscation said:


> Unsure about their relationship status. They may just be back on good terms, but anything further appears to be unknown.


Oh I know, I didn't mean to start anything. I really thought they seemed like a couple.


----------



## Beatles123

Vic Capri said:


> Moves & high spots have never drawn money in this business so that's absolutely irrelevant. Only great characters with charisma can.
> 
> - Vic


That is absolutely untrue.


----------



## Vic Capri

> That is absolutely untrue.


Hogan, Austin, Rock, and Cena didn't become the biggest stars because they produced 5 star workrate matches doing flippy moves on a regular basis.










- Vic


----------



## Beatles123

Vic Capri said:


> Hogan, Austin, Rock, and Cena didn't become the biggest stars because they produced 5 star workrate matches doing flippy moves on a regular basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Vic


Hi Russo

In other, less insane topics of interest:



Spoiler: Wrestle Kingdom



Omega lost tonight. AEW or WWE?


----------



## Cult03

Cult03 said:


> Does this kind of spoil Wrestle Kingdom? I can't see Cody, The Bucks, Jericho or Omega winning if they're jumping ship


Called it.

I don't want to be negative because NJPW is good and I always enjoy their shows but this WK was just like any other New Japan show throughout the year. It just didn't seem special. Also is it just me or are wrestlers running out of moves to use. Every wrestler was like a CAW on WWE2K that you spend a few hours on, giving them everyone else's finishers as normal moves. 

And that new guy on commentary was unbearable


----------



## Beatles123

Cult03 said:


> Called it.
> 
> I don't want to be negative because NJPW is good and I always enjoy their shows but this WK was just like any other New Japan show throughout the year. It just didn't seem special. Also is it just me or are wrestlers running out of moves to use. Every wrestler was like a CAW on WWE2K that you spend a few hours on, giving them everyone else's finishers as normal moves.
> 
> And that new guy on commentary was unbearable


When you see so much of every product you spoil yourself into calling great shows average. :shrug You may just be burnt out.


----------



## Vic

Vic Capri said:


> *Hogan*, *Austin*, *Rock*, and Cena didn't become the biggest stars because they produced 5 star workrate matches doing flippy moves on a regular basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Vic



Wat? At least three of the four people you named are considered some of the best *in ring * performers int he entire business. Also anyone who thinks that cards haven't made money simply due to the fact that the workers at the top of the card were solid performers alone is a delusional individual.


----------



## Desecrated

Vic said:


> Wat? At least three of the four people you named are considered some of the best *in ring * performers int he entire business. Also anyone who thinks that cards haven't made money simply due to the fact that the workers at the top of the card were solid performers alone is a delusional individual.


It's always a hard thing to argue with money-marks in a way. If in-ring wrestling doesn't draw, are they ignoring PPVs which have always focused on in-ring work? Are they ignoring house-shows which is only in-ring work? What about the period in the early 90s when NJPW and AJPW drew the largest crowds consistently while business in the USA declined?

It's too America and TV centric, and the metrics always shift to support a fallacious desire. Like when someone a few years ago tried to suggest Austin wasn't a talent and a draw.

For any money-mark reading this, what drew in 1999 is very different than what draws a crowd today. You know why? Because UFC have cornered the market for adult-based sports-entertainment. Strong in-ring quality has been the largest needle-mover in the past few years. How do we tell? WWE has declined in live attendance & viewership while companies presenting in-ring action has grown.


----------



## Beatles123

HUGE UPDATE VIA MELTER ON THE OMEGA SITUATION:

https://ibb.co/19kyYR1


Spoiler: CLIFFNOTES



:ha I laughed


----------



## Adam Cool

My interest in AEW would drop by 100% if Kenny doesn't sign and CAWdy books himself as the top face


----------



## volde

After that match with Juice he probably shouldn't book himself at all.


----------



## P Thriller

The Wood said:


> This is not an unintelligible point. My biggest concern about getting a Goldberg type is that he just won't fit the style of the promotion. Are we going to get Goldberg vs. Cody? That should be over in seconds. There's obviously cache with him, but how you mine it will require genuine brilliance. I do disagree that NXT has proven there is a market. NXT is not profitable. Granted, they don't have a TV deal, but I wonder if that's because WWE are not confident with their viewing numbers even on the Network? I mean, they don't reveal how many people actually do watch NXT. Ideally, you'd be able to groom people to accept people like Cody and The Bucks are genuine stars of the industry, but it's going to be a challenge where they might be trying a bit too hard to kick water up hill.


I get what you mean about NXT and proving a market. But being able to pack in 15,000 people in an arena for NXT Takeover events seems like a pretty big sign of a big market to me. More people attended Takeover than the All In event and everyone was touting All in as a huge success (WHich it was). I think selling out arena's for takeover is pretty impressive considering they get ZERO promotion on tv. The main roster shows hardly even mention NXT let alone promote any of their upcoming shows.


----------



## bme

Vic Capri said:


> Hogan, Austin, Rock, and Cena didn't become the biggest stars because they produced 5 star workrate matches doing flippy moves on a regular basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Vic


Lmao fans trying to fantasybook an "elite" indy promotion, while at the same time claiming theyll go toe to toe with the WWE.

How is AEW going to attract the casual or lapsed fan by showcasing wrestlers that'll do the opposite.


----------



## sbuch

AEW NEEDS Kenny Omega and I'm guessing they will work out a deal with NJPW to make that happen. 

Without Kenny, AEW just feels lackluster until they reveal other signings. 

Especially if they're going to be on TV every week. They need a top face and that's not Cody- he's much better suited as a heel imo


----------



## red dead2

If this proposed new AEW promotion is aiming for a 2 hour prime time TV deal each week then they really need to spend money on creating a strong brand image, visual & production effects and a diverse roster of at least 30 or more wrestlers which includes big names inside and outside the wrestling business. Maybe a UFC guy or Khan could use his NFL links to bring a major name from Football or the entertainment industry at large to attract the casuals.

Otherwise they are just better of sticking to creating big shows every month or two and appealing to the INDY market like New Japan does. That way they can still make money but not fail epically at trying to establish themselves in the mainstream market like TNA & ROH has done before them.

Some names I would bring in if it was up to me:

Kenny Omega
Chris Jericho
CM Punk
Goldberg
Alberto Del Rio
Wade Barrett
Sting (don't know if he still has a legends deal with WWE)
Scott Steiner
UFC guy - (Jon Jones, Cormier or even Conor on a part-time lesnar type deal)
Joey Ryan
Taya Valkyrie
John Morrison/Nitro/Impact *whatever*
Eve Torres (Sex appeal yo)
Rob Van Dam

---------------------------------

Some of the legend names I have included would strictly have backstage or on-screen roles and not wrestle in matches except Jericho and maybe Goldberg & RVD on occasions.


----------



## Beatles123

bme said:


> Lmao fans trying to fantasybook an "elite" indy promotion, while at the same time claiming theyll go toe to toe with the WWE.
> 
> How is AEW going to attract the casual or lapsed fan by showcasing wrestlers that'll do the opposite.


No one is fucking saying they will blow WWE out the water day one.

and he's still wrong.


----------



## bme

Cult03 said:


> Also is it just me or are wrestlers running out of moves to use. Every wrestler was like a CAW on WWE2K that you spend a few hours on, giving them everyone else's finishers as normal moves.
> 
> And that new guy on commentary was unbearable


Seriously it seems like every wrestler is a master of every style. Even a decade ago i had no problem with WWE "watering down" a wrestlers moveset.

If wrestler A has the superkick as a finish no one else should have it in their moveset. Also just cause you can do a move doesnt mean you should, big men will do high spots to the point they lose meaning.



Beatles123 said:


> No one is fucking saying they will blow WWE out the water day one.
> 
> and he's still wrong.


Weather they can compete in 1 year or 5, they aint going against the WWE with just a more polished indy promotion. Theyre gonna need more then just the best wrestlers the indy scene has to offer.


----------



## The XL 2

I'll say this, if AEWs goal is to be an ROH/New Japan indy/strong style hybrid only, then they might as well not even bother, because it's not going to go anywhere. If they're trying to be an old school pro wrestling promotion like WCW or a reeled in sports entertainment company like WWE was from 97-98, and 2000-2007 then that would be a winning formula. I'm not counting WWF 99 because that wouldn't work, was too far to the extreme.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I just hope they bring something new to pro wrestling. New presentation. New way of presenting wrestling and wrestlers alike. Like just become and reel current and up to date because WWE and other promotions using the same formula for YEARS....We need something new. Lucha Underground did it so I hope they do it as well.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1081288115006857216
BIG TIME! AEW! AEW! AEW!


----------



## Beatles123

Mysteriobiceps said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1081288115006857216
> BIG TIME! AEW! AEW! AEW!


Now THAT is encouraging!

EDIT:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1081288293566869504


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*I would love to see if Wade Barrett signs with them because he deserves so much better than what he got in his time in the WWE. *_


----------



## Desecrated

bme said:


> Lmao fans trying to fantasybook an "elite" indy promotion, while at the same time claiming theyll go toe to toe with the WWE.
> 
> How is AEW going to attract the casual or lapsed fan by showcasing wrestlers that'll do the opposite.


Why not let them tell their stories before you go on an insecure dribble? No one needs a product analysis when there's nothing to freakin' analyse yet. Everyone is aware of the struggles they have to go through to expand. You and the other few trying to describe "what they need" are the least aware because you are battling a strawman.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I just want AEW to be something different. 

A genuine mix of in-ring styles and characters with a little BTE charm along with some good storytelling. I don't believe it's impossible.


----------



## Robbyfude

Beatles123 said:


> Hi Russo
> 
> In other, less insane topics of interest:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Wrestle Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> Omega lost tonight. AEW or WWE?


I see Omega staying in Japan full time personally. The guy always talks about how he loves living in Japan and he recently got his citizenship, which is VERY hard for a non Japanese person to get. He might be AEW part time if anything.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Robbyfude said:


> I see Omega staying in Japan full time personally. The guy always talks about how he loves living in Japan and he recently got his citizenship, which is VERY hard for a non Japanese person to get. He might be AEW part time if anything.


As much as I'd like to see Kenny as the fourth member of New Day, him splitting time between NJPW and AEW seems more reasonable at the moment.


----------



## Smark Sheet

Is there any idea just how much money the filthy-rich Khans are going to invest in this promotion? Are we talking Sinclair money, Carter money, McMahon money, or dare I say, Turner money?

Seems that figure should determine our expectations for the promotion.

Also, if the promotion wants to go big, I hope they realize the sports entertainment model is the only way that can happen. Any other variety of pro wrestling is simply too niche to grow to a nine-figure ($xxx,xxx,xxx) brand. Great characters, featured in great storylines, with good matches to back it all up. Can they do that, or are we going to get the flimsy, lazy crap we see in Ring of Honor and New Japan?


----------



## Chrome

Smark Sheet said:


> Is there any idea just how much money the filthy-rich Khans are going to invest in this promotion? *Are we talking Sinclair money, Carter money, McMahon money, or dare I say, Turner money?*
> 
> Seems that figure should determine our expectations for the promotion.
> 
> Also, if the promotion wants to go big, I hope they realize the sports entertainment model is the only way that can happen. Any other variety of pro wrestling is simply too niche to grow to a nine-figure ($xxx,xxx,xxx) brand. Great characters, featured in great storylines, with good matches to back it all up. Can they do that, or are we going to get the flimsy, lazy crap we see in Ring of Honor and New Japan?


Rumor has it they've investing 100 million to start up the company and according to Ryan Satin, they're offering contracts similar to WWE. So McMahon/Turner money is what we're looking at here.


----------



## bme

Desecrated said:


> Why not let them tell their stories before you go on an insecure dribble? No one needs a product analysis when there's nothing to freakin' analyse yet. Everyone is aware of the struggles they have to go through to expand. You and the other few trying to describe "what they need" are the least aware because you are battling a strawman.


Insecure dribble ? lmao aww did i touch a nerve by bringing you down from the clouds ? If you dont like what im saying you can simply ignore me.

Not gonna stop analysing the situaiton just cause YOU dont like what I have to say.


----------



## The Wood

bme said:


> No matter how long the tv deals last itd still be money made. WWE a proven brand while AEW isnt, theyd have to do alot and gain alot before USA would comtemplate dropping WWE. This goes for any other promotion.
> 
> Lmao we just got the name and logo of the company this week.


The deal is up in five years. If AEW is around in five years, then they will be a proven brand and the television industry will be much, much different. That's my point. They'd only drop WWE if there was a better option, but even then it's more likely that they would keep WWE but just for the asking price of an AEW (maybe slightly above in good faith). That's going to affect profit margins and stock prices. With WWE stretched and committed to presenting at least five hours of television a week, there is only so much wriggle-room WWE has there. The funny thing about WWE is that they are so big that it might actually become a problem for them at some point. 



Desecrated said:


> Omega was always going to receive the daddy of all offers from WWE. Circa $4m on the down payment alone is my guess. He'd be both foolish to take it, and to not take it.
> 
> But it really does break one of AEW's legs before they could even get running. Wonder if that is something that'll weigh on his conscious after all the time & work he's done with the gang.


This is 100% on the money, to use an appropriate phrase. Cody, The Bucks, Omega and the Khans have known this for the longest time. They've either been prepared to move ahead without him or have counter-offers lined up. The winner here is Kenny Omega and whoever gets the perception of signing him. Honestly, it wouldn't surprise me if AJ Styles vs. Kenny Omega does happen in 2019...just not in WWE. 



USAUSA1 said:


> Will Omega be the same in a heavily scripted environment?


It would expose a lot of holes in his game (promo, facial expressions and even some of his ring skills -- which are excellent but highly exaggerated by people). Honestly, I think the artist in Kenny Omega would like very much to avoid signing with WWE. Luckily, I think he'll be able to snag at least $2 million from New Japan and that might be the smallest offer on the table. He doesn't need Vince McMahon's machine. This would be the best time for him to sign with WWE, but I hope he doesn't take it. 



Laughable Chimp said:


> Why do I have the feeling the that NJPW fucked Ibushi over for Tana because they didn't want Omega to leave after fighting Ibushi at the Dome?
> 
> This way, they can still hang that match above Omega like a carrot on a stick to keep him around for at least one more year.
> 
> Omega is an ambitious man, only way I see him leaving NJPW is if he's done all that he can there. That match right there is the very last and most important thing he has not done.


I think it's more likely that they wanted to push Tanahashi as the ace one last time. I'm sure mumblings of new promotions has influenced New Japan focusing on guys that are certain to be staying with them, but Ibushi has never had a New Japan contract. I think that is a much bigger factor in how New Japan uses him. He still gets major matches and spots, but they're never going to focus on Ibushi until he signs with them. To be honest, I think AEW has a good chance of snagging Ibushi. The guys there seem close to him and to understand his need for freedom. He would also be a linchpin signing because New Japan obviously want to use Ibushi and Omega in the future. Having them under AEW contracts give AEW that bargaining power to ensure a New Japan relationship is maintained. They don't need to sign Okada or Tanahashi, but by signing Ibushi they can negotiate dates on them in exchange for Ibushi and Omega. 



Cult03 said:


> Called it.
> 
> I don't want to be negative because NJPW is good and I always enjoy their shows but this WK was just like any other New Japan show throughout the year. It just didn't seem special. Also is it just me or are wrestlers running out of moves to use. Every wrestler was like a CAW on WWE2K that you spend a few hours on, giving them everyone else's finishers as normal moves.
> 
> And that new guy on commentary was unbearable


To be honest though, those results were the right call even if they weren't leaving. Robinson was always going to get his revenge on Cody, Naito was always going to win the belt off Jericho, The Bucks weren't the likely winners of their match and Tanahashi getting the big babyface moment seemed fairly predictable. 



P Thriller said:


> I get what you mean about NXT and proving a market. But being able to pack in 15,000 people in an arena for NXT Takeover events seems like a pretty big sign of a big market to me. More people attended Takeover than the All In event and everyone was touting All in as a huge success (WHich it was). I think selling out arena's for takeover is pretty impressive considering they get ZERO promotion on tv. The main roster shows hardly even mention NXT let alone promote any of their upcoming shows.


Those are all fair points. I don't have any major disagreement with you there. Takeovers are special events that, regardless of promotion, do have the WWE machine behind them. It's not like they always sell out or are held every month either. The frequency AEW runs is going to affect that attendance. 



Mysteriobiceps said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1081288115006857216
> BIG TIME! AEW! AEW! AEW!


This isn't surprising. I don't think people have really registered that the Khans are richer than the McMahons. The rumors of Jericho, JR and Barry Bloom being involved early on were the first major indicators that the money offers are very real. Jericho and JR are two guys that could be making WWE money for the rest of their lives by just keeping a relationship with them open. For them to think about signing with another North American promotion the money must be _huge_. Big enough that they will never have to work again after signing on the dotted line. 

And that's why I'm not so sure that AJ Styles re-signing with WWE is as sure a thing as people make out. Yes, the guy on the video game cover that was just WWE Champion for over a year that obviously works very close with Vince McMahon re-signing with WWE does seem very likely, and them jumping ship would personally hurt Vince McMahon to the point he may not ever want to work with you again and your name is never to be uttered around him again. But if you don't care about Vince McMahon's feelings, there seems to be enough money in this project that you never have to take a business or personal call from Vince McMahon again. 

The Khans were just about to spend $800 million on a Wembley Stadium. That's enough to pay AJ Styles $2 million a year for 400 years. If they want to make an impact and a splash, signing the guy on WWE's latest video game cover is just that. And there are pragmatic reasons to breaking the bank on Styles too. It would help the perception of AEW tremendously. Stealing Vince McMahon's biggest full-time merchandise mover is something that is going to be reported on. And it would definitely help in securing television deals, sponsors and merchandising deals. If the Khans want a deal with Hasbro or Bandai-Namco or whatever, being able to say "We've got the guy who sold WWE (x) amount of action figures in 2018" is a HUGE deal. 



Smark Sheet said:


> Is there any idea just how much money the filthy-rich Khans are going to invest in this promotion? Are we talking Sinclair money, Carter money, McMahon money, or dare I say, Turner money?
> 
> Seems that figure should determine our expectations for the promotion.
> 
> Also, if the promotion wants to go big, I hope they realize the sports entertainment model is the only way that can happen. Any other variety of pro wrestling is simply too niche to grow to a nine-figure ($xxx,xxx,xxx) brand. Great characters, featured in great storylines, with good matches to back it all up. Can they do that, or are we going to get the flimsy, lazy crap we see in Ring of Honor and New Japan?


The rumors out there have been around $100 million. I'm going to suggest that it's actually higher though. One insider has said they'll need $75-$100 million to cover contracts. I actually wouldn't be surprised if that was the case and $100 million is the planned money for _talent_. I was sitting around crunching some numbers, but if you had $500 million invested in a high interest bank account, then the interest you would make on that account would be able to cover WWE's overhead for running shows each year. That's a major oversimplification of how these things work, but the thing is that the Khans have the money to actually create a self-sustaining wrestling promotion on WWE's level. It doesn't guarantee that people will watch, but this is a vanity project that could go on forever and ever if the Khans want it to. That being said, when you factor in revenue streams like television deals, which could more than cover that $500 million, it's unlikely that they would need to sustain themselves. For the right amount of money, this isn't actually that risky for the Khans. When I reseached Shahid Khan when these rumors first started cropping up, I think he was worth about $5.9 billion. In a few months he is now worth $6.3. So that's about that $500 million difference. That's a few months worth of money to these guys, who have their fingers in so many other pies.

The most exciting thing about this is that we are very likely entering a post-Vince world. This is _huge_. More so than the particulars of the promotion. That there is money enough out there that wrestling does not need Vince McMahon is the big story undercutting everything here. AJ Styles can afford to hurt Vince McMahon's feelings in 2019. Fuck, John Cena doesn't need WWE anymore. And not just because of Hollywood. There is potentially more money in signing with the Khans. Everything is up in the air with this just because of how fucking rich the Khans are. If they were going small-time with this, it's a "why bother" scenario. I'm sure Sinclair Broadcasting can keep ROH going at the same rate forever too, but the Khans can genuinely spend enough money on AEW to make it a titan.


----------



## MOBELS

Interested in how they're going to handle the exposure of their talents.

Whilst Omega and The Bucks are huge draws atm, I can't see their drawing power staying the same if they get heavily featured each week on TV (which they're going to have to do because the roster is looking literally like The Elite + a few leaving WWE and the rest of the non-signed guys from ALL IN)

But all in all, this is a very exciting time in wrestling.


----------



## Desecrated

Chrome said:


> Rumor has it they've investing 100 million to start up the company and according to Ryan Satin, they're offering contracts similar to WWE. So McMahon/Turner money is what we're looking at here.


I wonder what is giving them the confidence to offer McMahon/Turner cash. Early TV feelers must be good or they have a big asset in their pocket already. Super interesting.



bme said:


> Insecure dribble ? lmao aww did i touch a nerve by bringing you down from the clouds ? If you dont like what im saying you can simply ignore me.
> 
> Not gonna stop analysing the situaiton just cause YOU dont like what I have to say.


Mate, most of your opinions in this thread have been you in a cloud. You are focusing on "creative" aspects when there is nothing there. You are very keen to compare it to TNA based on nothing but Tony Khan's links. They have yet to build anything because they only have 6 people on the roster. You aren't even analysing a situation. You are pseudo-analysing things based on a strawman. Somehow you've already deduced everything will be the Young Bucks in wrestling style. You've already deduced they will focus on "supercards". Wait, what's Wrestlemania? Is... that not a supercard? Oh I get it. Wrestlemania is clearly on a pedestal and you are using the phrase "indy supercard" as a slur. Right. But wait, how do they even draw money if they aren't allowed to have Supercards? How has New Japan suddenly pulled growth out of thin air if "supercards" are so evil?

Let's get this clear. No one knows what draws casuals or lapsed fans in 2019. All we can quite clearly see is that the Elite know how to pull in wrestling fans in 2019 because their brand has got wrestling fans buzzing about the endless possibilities and they pulled 10,000 people out of nothing. You aren't pulling anything out of the clouds. You are just sitting on a contrarian cloud pulling out things just as bewildering as the things you perceive people getting excited for this.

I'm not going to ignore you. What's the point of that? If I was ignoring people I disagreed with, I'd have 90% of the WWE section ignored. You've just pulled the same rhetoric of someone who obviously has no interest yet is very determined to say what this should be. You are a fan, not an investor. Either you'll like it when it comes or you won't. That won't determine whether it's a failure or a success.


----------



## Chrome

Desecrated said:


> I wonder what is giving them the confidence to offer McMahon/Turner cash. Early TV feelers must be good or they have a big asset in their pocket already. Super interesting.


Must be some truth to those rumors regarding Time Warner then. Doubt they'd be offering "WWE-type" contracts to people if all they were planning on is a Youtube show or something, at least early on.


----------



## USAUSA1

One major red flag is that Cody and the Bucks calling the shots. As history has shown us, they will book themselves at the top until they are force out. People always think it going to be different.


----------



## Donnie

http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCirc...w_aew_had_offered_contracts_to_both_pentagon/

WELL, HOLY SHIT :banderas 

Feel bad for IMPACT, man :mj2 Everyone jumping ship these days


----------



## Desecrated

USAUSA1 said:


> One major red flag is that Cody and the Bucks calling the shots. As history has shown us, they will book themselves at the top until they are force out. People always think it going to be different.


History isn't very good for determining what is happening in pro-wrestling, though. And nothing from the personalities suggest that the Bucks & Cody have any desire to book themselves ala Triple H.



Donnie said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCirc...w_aew_had_offered_contracts_to_both_pentagon/
> 
> WELL, HOLY SHIT :banderas
> 
> Feel bad for IMPACT, man :mj2 Everyone jumping ship these days


Nothing like reading Reddit comments asking for a source tier to numb the excitement.  Two big, almost mandatory names though considering WWE were allegedly very interested in securing them.



Chrome said:


> Must be some truth to those rumors regarding Time Warner then. Doubt they'd be offering "WWE-type" contracts to people if all they were planning on is a Youtube show or something, at least early on.


Must've snagged something around $30m a year as a baseline. If we are assuming the money put into the project by Khan is for essential equipment and offices. As they'd need a roster of about 30-40 for the first year and assuming an average wage around $600k (seems WWE-midcard tier cash?)


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Donnie said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCirc...w_aew_had_offered_contracts_to_both_pentagon/
> 
> WELL, HOLY SHIT :banderas
> 
> Feel bad for IMPACT, man :mj2 Everyone jumping ship these days


_*Thank god that Pentgon is going to AWE, he can go be the man here like he always is. Hell, he might get a title reign the first year. :draper2*_


----------



## Versatile

Offer a monster deal to CM Punk, he has a big fans base that will bring viewers to the show.


----------



## DGenerationMC

USAUSA1 said:


> One major red flag is that Cody and the Bucks calling the shots. As history has shown us, they will book themselves at the top until they are force out. People always think it going to be different.


You could say it runs in Cody's family, daddy 

But seriously, BTE itself could've been a weekly 10-minute circlejerk for The Elite to only put themselves over while making everyone else look like losers. I don't think that happened as the show got guys like Page, Flip and even Scorpio freakin' Sky over. Marty Scurll has become more beloved and gained a stronger connection by singing boy band covers for God's sake. Daniels and Kazarian are still relevant in 2019 because of the SCU stuff which took off on BTE. 

So, while I'm not oblivious to your point, I do have a little faith in our boys doing the right thing at the right time in terms of spotlight. Plus, AEW is Tony Khan's company, he's the boss. Wrestling guy or not, he can keep Cody, The Young Bucks and any other employee, for that matter, on as tight of a leash as he desires, just gotta pull.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Versatile said:


> Offer a monster deal to CM Punk, he has a big fans base that will bring viewers to the show.


_*It will take a lot of energy and effort to try to get CM Punk to come to any promotion. Thanks to the WWE, it made him very very dismissive of any wrestling related activity.  *_


----------



## Chrome

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*It will take a lot of energy and effort to try to get CM Punk to come to any promotion. Thanks to the WWE, it made him very very dismissive of any wrestling related activity.  *_


Nothing a quick 5-10 million couldn't fix.


----------



## Donnie

They could always tell Punk he can do a MMA gimmick if he wants


----------



## Chrome

Donnie said:


> They could always tell Punk he can do a MMA gimmick if he wants


So he'll be booked to lose 2-minute squash matches then?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Chrome said:


> Nothing a quick 5-10 million couldn't fix.


That would get me back into a field that I was good at.


----------



## dele

Donnie said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCirc...w_aew_had_offered_contracts_to_both_pentagon/
> 
> WELL, HOLY SHIT :banderas
> 
> Feel bad for IMPACT, man :mj2 Everyone jumping ship these days


>Feeling bad for Impact/Dixie
>2019

Pick one.



Versatile said:


> Offer a monster deal to CM Punk, he has a big fans base that will bring viewers to the show.


You have to. Even if it's only for a few matches, he's THE guy that casuals and people who have tuned out WWE (like myself) will want to see. Shit, I'd find a way to go to a few live events if this happened.



Vic Capri said:


> Hogan, Austin, Rock, and Cena didn't become the biggest stars because they produced 5 star workrate matches doing flippy moves on a regular basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Vic


All I'll say is that if they do a promotion where every match is a flippy ROH-Bot spot fest, I'll tune out pretty quickly. If you want to compete with WWE, you need to have a dichotomy of styles, and not just be ROH 2.0


----------



## ShadowR

This Tony Khan guy owns Fulham, but Fulham is second from the bottom. There are a lot of english guys here and I was wandering what do you think about that. Practically, he failed as the owner (co-owner) of a football (soccer) team. So all his money didn't help him.


----------



## Death Rider

ShadowR said:


> This Tony Khan guy owns Fulham, but Fulham is second from the bottom. There are a lot of english guys here and I was wandering what do you think about that. Practically, he failed as the owner (co-owner) of a football (soccer) team. So all his money didn't help him.


I mean Fulham have always been shit. They ain't going to compete with the top teams in the Premier league. Maybe mid table if they spent loads.


----------



## Beatles123

bme said:


> Insecure dribble ? lmao aww did i touch a nerve by bringing you down from the clouds ? If you dont like what im saying you can simply ignore me.
> 
> Not gonna stop analysing the situaiton just cause YOU dont like what I have to say.


But you aren't contributing anything. :taker


----------



## Taroostyles

Donnie said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCirc...w_aew_had_offered_contracts_to_both_pentagon/
> 
> WELL, HOLY SHIT :banderas
> 
> Feel bad for IMPACT, man :mj2 Everyone jumping ship these days


This is the part that everyone is going to have to accept, if AEW is throwing the kind of money around that's rumored all of the other guys are in trouble. 

Impact, ROH, MLW, LU, PWG, etc. are all going to suffer because of this. If you want a real chance to compete with Vince it means there 2 will be 2 titans and the little guys will get crushed. Plus the contracts are gonna be all exclusive, that's a game changer as all these guys are use to working whenever they want for the most part. 

But the real 1st shot isn't fired until AEW steals away a notable talent from Vince, that will be when's it's really for real and not just speculation.


----------



## bme

The Wood said:


> The deal is up in five years. If AEW is around in five years, then they will be a proven brand and the television industry will be much, much different. That's my point. They'd only drop WWE if there was a better option, but even then it's more likely that they would keep WWE but just for the asking price of an AEW (maybe slightly above in good faith). That's going to affect profit margins and stock prices. With WWE stretched and committed to presenting at least five hours of television a week, there is only so much wriggle-room WWE has there. The funny thing about WWE is that they are so big that it might actually become a problem for them at some point.


I remember reading that the deal WWE currently have with USA was less than what they originally wanted. Dont see WWE accepting another low offer from them, now that would be a red flag.

I honestly see the FOX deal as the kick in the a** WWE needs, no more treating SD as the mistreated & neglected younger child. Maybe we'll finally get two different shows built up almost equally.

Now while i do see some WWE wrestlers signing with AEW, I dont see wrestlers abandoning ship as soon as another one appears in view.

If were talkin bout top wrestlers who grab the attention of fans.
Rollins, Ambrose, Styles, Bryan, Balor & Strowman. I dont see these guys leaving no matter how bad they may look on tv to fans.



Taroostyles said:


> This is the part that everyone is going to have to accept, if AEW is throwing the kind of money around that's rumored all of the other guys are in trouble.
> 
> Impact, ROH, MLW, LU, PWG, etc. are all going to suffer because of this. If you want a real chance to compete with Vince it means there 2 will be 2 titans and the little guys will get crushed. Plus the contracts are gonna be all exclusive, that's a game changer as all these guys are use to working whenever they want for the most part.
> 
> But the real 1st shot isn't fired until AEW steals away a notable talent from Vince, that will be when's it's really for real and not just speculation.



Funny enough this happened with TNA over a decade ago. On two occasions they decided to tightening the flexibility on their contracts to where wrestlers couldnt appear in ROH.

Than you had ROH create their own exclusive contracts, removing Davey Richards from Evolve shows when it was clear he'd be the face of it.

Id say its gonna be worse this time around cause unlike the mid 2000s WWE arent hesitant to sign certain talent. Everyones up for grabs


----------



## sweepdaleg

Unfortunately, in order to have a competitive promotion, the indy scene will have to be consumed. I don't see how AEW can flourish without getting the top indy stars. I hope they find a big ex wwe star though. That will definitely help. I am sure we will see more wwe guys jump ship.


----------



## Taroostyles

The other key will be relationships. We all know guys like Cole and Owens are very close to the Bucks and if the money is anywhere close and it really takes off, wouldn't you choose to work with your friends? 

If I'm WWE, I'm doing anything I can do really start coveting and protecting young talent. No more part timer bullshit as these guys will have a viable option where they can be a focal point and make great money.


----------



## michael_3165

If they can't get an international TV deal with UK, Europe etc they won't stand a chance. They need international deals if they are ever going to compete.


----------



## MC

Donnie said:


> They could always tell Punk he can do a MMA gimmick if he wants


Inokism is alive in All Elite Wrestling. Sign Sapp and Fujita for the trifecta :monkey


----------



## RiverFenix

I think Punk's squash losses in MMA really hurt his pro-wrestling "aura". Wrestling is fake, we know it and all that, but they still have to be believeable as tough guys. Punk got destroyed his first fight - but his opponent was a top prospect so it wasn't unrecoverable, but his second fight he was just trying to survive a round for a moral victory or something. 

Pro-wrestlers have fought and lost in MMA, but Punk's fights were so much more watched. I mean Batista looked like absolute shit in his MMA fight, fought an absolute can, and barely won - but he won. 

I mean Horsewomen outside Ronda were nothing special in MMA and sold as big deals on NXT - Ronda was demolished her last two MMA fights, Riddle was a prospect but has a 50-50 type record. Lesnar got rekt a couple of times, but he, like Ronda was also world champion for a time as well. 

Maybe it's not an issue and it's just my hang up and perception on Punk, but I don't think he'd be worth his asking price.


----------



## Sbatenney

The Wood said:


> The deal is up in five years. If AEW is around in five years, then they will be a proven brand and the television industry will be much, much different. That's my point. They'd only drop WWE if there was a better option, but even then it's more likely that they would keep WWE but just for the asking price of an AEW (maybe slightly above in good faith). That's going to affect profit margins and stock prices. With WWE stretched and committed to presenting at least five hours of television a week, there is only so much wriggle-room WWE has there. The funny thing about WWE is that they are so big that it might actually become a problem for them at some point.


I wasn't going to come back but I saw this and need to point out many failing in your logic. if AEW is around in five years time it doesn't make it a proven brand. Look at Impact/TNA, they have been about what 13 years now on TV, so being around won't make them a proven brand at all.




The Wood said:


> This is 100% on the money, to use an appropriate phrase. Cody, The Bucks, Omega and the Khans have known this for the longest time. They've either been prepared to move ahead without him or have counter-offers lined up. The winner here is Kenny Omega and whoever gets the perception of signing him. Honestly, it wouldn't surprise me if AJ Styles vs. Kenny Omega does happen in 2019...just not in WWE.


Money doesn't equal success though, look at the DCEU for a great example of that. A lot of people wanted a less family friendly superhero universe and DCEU tried it a little bit and it flopped. Also I will get into the AJ mess you have later on.



The Wood said:


> It would expose a lot of holes in his game (promo, facial expressions and even some of his ring skills -- which are excellent but highly exaggerated by people). Honestly, I think the artist in Kenny Omega would like very much to avoid signing with WWE. Luckily, I think he'll be able to snag at least $2 million from New Japan and that might be the smallest offer on the table. He doesn't need Vince McMahon's machine. This would be the best time for him to sign with WWE, but I hope he doesn't take it.


there more than just money that the WWE has, there a Wrestlemania match. People like Kenny Omega would have dreamed of having one and now he has a chance to do so. I actually look at guys like Daniel Bryan, John Cena and Samoa Joe to show that I believe even if it is scripted promos, they clearly have a say in it. Can you honestly not see Bryan's input clearly in this NEW Daniel Bryan?



The Wood said:


> Those are all fair points. I don't have any major disagreement with you there. Takeovers are special events that, regardless of promotion, do have the WWE machine behind them. It's not like they always sell out or are held every month either. The frequency AEW runs is going to affect that attendance.


I don't see why it would, Takeover are always apart of a WWE PPV weekend, a lot of the time many people who go to the WWE PPV also goes to the Takeover, AEW won't really change that. I also see AEW being smart and not trying to openly take on the WWE for a while.



The Wood said:


> This isn't surprising. I don't think people have really registered that the Khans are richer than the McMahons. The rumors of Jericho, JR and Barry Bloom being involved early on were the first major indicators that the money offers are very real. Jericho and JR are two guys that could be making WWE money for the rest of their lives by just keeping a relationship with them open. For them to think about signing with another North American promotion the money must be _huge_. Big enough that they will never have to work again after signing on the dotted line.





The Wood said:


> And that's why I'm not so sure that AJ Styles re-signing with WWE is as sure a thing as people make out. Yes, the guy on the video game cover that was just WWE Champion for over a year that obviously works very close with Vince McMahon re-signing with WWE does seem very likely, and them jumping ship would personally hurt Vince McMahon to the point he may not ever want to work with you again and your name is never to be uttered around him again. But if you don't care about Vince McMahon's feelings, there seems to be enough money in this project that you never have to take a business or personal call from Vince McMahon again.
> 
> The Khans were just about to spend $800 million on a Wembley Stadium. That's enough to pay AJ Styles $2 million a year for 400 years. If they want to make an impact and a splash, signing the guy on WWE's latest video game cover is just that. And there are pragmatic reasons to breaking the bank on Styles too. It would help the perception of AEW tremendously. Stealing Vince McMahon's biggest full-time merchandise mover is something that is going to be reported on. And it would definitely help in securing television deals, sponsors and merchandising deals. If the Khans want a deal with Hasbro or Bandai-Namco or whatever, being able to say "We've got the guy who sold WWE (x) amount of action figures in 2018" is a HUGE deal.


Here is where you just talk bullshit, why would AJ Styles(who has been one of the most loyal guys in wrestling history) leave the WWE when it's treated him so well? Let's not forget that when AJ wanted to drop the WWE belt, they did it as soon as they could. AJ wanted less matches, he has that now. WWE have given everything that AJ has wanted and I don't see any reason why AJ would leave other than you seen to want him too.

I could understand some lower guys like Zack Ryder, The Revival and maybe even Dolph and Nakamura(although I see him back in NJPW than AEW) but the top guys will stay in the WWE.



The Wood said:


> This isn't surprising. I don't think people have really registered that the Khans are richer than the McMahons. The rumors of Jericho, JR and Barry Bloom being involved early on were the first major indicators that the money offers are very real. Jericho and JR are two guys that could be making WWE money for the rest of their lives by just keeping a relationship with them open. For them to think about signing with another North American promotion the money must be _huge_. Big enough that they will never have to work again after signing on the dotted line.





The Wood said:


> The rumors out there have been around $100 million. I'm going to suggest that it's actually higher though. One insider has said they'll need $75-$100 million to cover contracts. I actually wouldn't be surprised if that was the case and $100 million is the planned money for _talent_. I was sitting around crunching some numbers, but if you had $500 million invested in a high interest bank account, then the interest you would make on that account would be able to cover WWE's overhead for running shows each year. That's a major oversimplification of how these things work, but the thing is that the Khans have the money to actually create a self-sustaining wrestling promotion on WWE's level. It doesn't guarantee that people will watch, but this is a vanity project that could go on forever and ever if the Khans want it to. That being said, when you factor in revenue streams like television deals, which could more than cover that $500 million, it's unlikely that they would need to sustain themselves. For the right amount of money, this isn't actually that risky for the Khans. When I reseached Shahid Khan when these rumors first started cropping up, I think he was worth about $5.9 billion. In a few months he is now worth $6.3. So that's about that $500 million difference. That's a few months worth of money to these guys, who have their fingers in so many other pies.
> 
> The most exciting thing about this is that we are very likely entering a post-Vince world. This is _huge_. More so than the particulars of the promotion. That there is money enough out there that wrestling does not need Vince McMahon is the big story undercutting everything here. AJ Styles can afford to hurt Vince McMahon's feelings in 2019. Fuck, John Cena doesn't need WWE anymore. And not just because of Hollywood. There is potentially more money in signing with the Khans. Everything is up in the air with this just because of how fucking rich the Khans are. If they were going small-time with this, it's a "why bother" scenario. I'm sure Sinclair Broadcasting can keep ROH going at the same rate forever too, but the Khans can genuinely spend enough money on AEW to make it a titan.


I put those two together because they are kinda the same thing really so it was easier that way.

You researched the wrong Khan, Shahid at this moment in time has nothing to do with AEW other than being Tony's dad. We actually don't know if he ever will have anything to do with it at all, everything seems to be pointing towards this being a Tony Khan run thing only. So it's not really that crazy to think $100 million is the total figure(along with whatever TV deal they get). That's no joke to be honest, that more than TNA, ROH and any other promotion ever had to start off with.

I could seeing them making one or two big moves for superstars like Omega etc but outside of that, I think it will be a lot of people at the level of Britt Baker who will be signed, No disrespect to her but she isn't the hottest free agent name out there but again it's a smart thing to do. How much better would TNA have been had they stuck with guys like Daniels, AJ and Joe without bring in the Nash, Halls and Hogans? They have wrestling stars there already and someone who has a little mainstream appeal too in Cody, I hope they focus on the talent they can create then just go all out for every big star they can. In saying that a $100 million doesn't stop that bad.

I could be wrong here and Shahid is apart of this project from the start but given how his name is no-where to be seen on any official documents, I wouldn't expect him to give his son a ton of money to run with. In the end, none of us know how much money is really going into this and even people like Meltzer and that won't really know either, the only people who will know at this moment are the Khans, Bucks and Rhodes.


----------



## Beatles123

Sbatenney said:


> I wasn't going to come back but I saw this and need to point out many failing in your logic. if AEW is around in five years time it doesn't make it a proven brand. Look at Impact/TNA, they have been about what 13 years now on TV, so being around won't make them a proven brand at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Money doesn't equal success though, look at the DCEU for a great example of that. A lot of people wanted a less family friendly superhero universe and DCEU tried it a little bit and it flopped. Also I will get into the AJ mess you have later on.
> 
> 
> 
> there more than just money that the WWE has, there a Wrestlemania match. People like Kenny Omega would have dreamed of having one and now he has a chance to do so. I actually look at guys like Daniel Bryan, John Cena and Samoa Joe to show that I believe even if it is scripted promos, they clearly have a say in it. Can you honestly not see Bryan's input clearly in this NEW Daniel Bryan?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why it would, Takeover are always apart of a WWE PPV weekend, a lot of the time many people who go to the WWE PPV also goes to the Takeover, AEW won't really change that. I also see AEW being smart and not trying to openly take on the WWE for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is where you just talk bullshit, why would AJ Styles(who has been one of the most loyal guys in wrestling history) leave the WWE when it's treated him so well? Let's not forget that when AJ wanted to drop the WWE belt, they did it as soon as they could. AJ wanted less matches, he has that now. WWE have given everything that AJ has wanted and I don't see any reason why AJ would leave other than you seen to want him too.
> 
> I could understand some lower guys like Zack Ryder, The Revival and maybe even Dolph and Nakamura(although I see him back in NJPW than AEW) but the top guys will stay in the WWE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put those two together because they are kinda the same thing really so it was easier that way.
> 
> You researched the wrong Khan, Shahid at this moment in time has nothing to do with AEW other than being Tony's dad. We actually don't know if he ever will have anything to do with it at all, everything seems to be pointing towards this being a Tony Khan run thing only. So it's not really that crazy to think $100 million is the total figure(along with whatever TV deal they get). That's no joke to be honest, that more than TNA, ROH and any other promotion ever had to start off with.
> 
> I could seeing them making one or two big moves for superstars like Omega etc but outside of that, I think it will be a lot of people at the level of Britt Baker who will be signed, No disrespect to her but she isn't the hottest free agent name out there but again it's a smart thing to do. How much better would TNA have been had they stuck with guys like Daniels, AJ and Joe without bring in the Nash, Halls and Hogans? They have wrestling stars there already and someone who has a little mainstream appeal too in Cody, I hope they focus on the talent they can create then just go all out for every big star they can. In saying that a $100 million doesn't stop that bad.
> 
> I could be wrong here and Shahid is apart of this project from the start but given how his name is no-where to be seen on any official documents, I wouldn't expect him to give his son a ton of money to run with. In the end, none of us know how much money is really going into this and even people like Meltzer and that won't really know either, the only people who will know at this moment are the Khans, Bucks and Rhodes.


Shahid is a part of it, yes,


----------



## TD Stinger

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think Punk's squash losses in MMA really hurt his pro-wrestling "aura". Wrestling is fake, we know it and all that, but they still have to be believeable as tough guys. Punk got destroyed his first fight - but his opponent was a top prospect so it wasn't unrecoverable, but his second fight he was just trying to survive a round for a moral victory or something.
> 
> Pro-wrestlers have fought and lost in MMA, but Punk's fights were so much more watched. I mean Batista looked like absolute shit in his MMA fight, fought an absolute can, and barely won - but he won.
> 
> I mean Horsewomen outside Ronda were nothing special in MMA and sold as big deals on NXT - Ronda was demolished her last two MMA fights, Riddle was a prospect but has a 50-50 type record. Lesnar got rekt a couple of times, but he, like Ronda was also world champion for a time as well.
> 
> Maybe it's not an issue and it's just my hang up and perception on Punk, but I don't think he'd be worth his asking price.


Well to that argument I think pretty much all hype of Punk in the Octagon is dead. The first time it was there because no one knew what to expect. And the 2nd time because people wanted to see if it would be different. Now I think people know what they're going to get.

But pro wrestling? Punk in a way has become this mythical figure now with how high in the industry he rose to before he left and then how left, coupled with it's now been 5 years since he's been in a pro wrestling ring.

I think for one night, which is probably all Punk would do, the buzz and the hype would be magical.


----------



## Sbatenney

Beatles123 said:


> Shahid is a part of it, yes,


Not that I don't believe the word of one person on a wrestling forum but I would point out all reports say that it's Tony not Shahid, so I ask to see where you found that information that Shahid is apart of it.


----------



## Zyta

I think is AEW wants to succeed on a massive scale and not like Arena Football to the NFL (WWE) they need to strike hard and fast. Like a blitzkrieg attack if you will. Look at superpowers through history, they were all wiped out fairly quickly all things considered by the next rising nation - Babylon to Persia to Greek to Rome. If they wait a few years to challenge WWE I foresee them losing like TNA, only it will be protracted out because of a certain billionaires' money. Mind you I loath the Bucks and Cody is getting to me like that by picking up their methodology; I personally don't want it to succeed. But if it's going to, hitting hard and fast is the only way I see it happening.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Didn't really know anything about Shahid Khan before his involvement was announced, but looking at his life story, what an impressive guy.

Comes to the U.S. from Pakistan with $500 and an acceptance letter to the University of Illinois. Stays at a $2 a night YMCA and gets a dishwasher job making $1.20 an hour while working his was through college. Then while still in college gets a job working at a car parts manufacturer. Then graduates with an engineering degree and gets promoted to engineering director of the parts manufacturer. Then strikes out on his own, gets a small business loan, and starts his own car bumper manufacturing business. Gets successful enough to buy the parts manufacturing company he used to work at. Keeps succeeding until he is a multi billionaire and owner of an NFL team, a Premier league team, and now a wrestling company.


----------



## Nothing Finer

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think Punk's squash losses in MMA really hurt his pro-wrestling "aura". Wrestling is fake, we know it and all that, but they still have to be believeable as tough guys. Punk got destroyed his first fight - but his opponent was a top prospect so it wasn't unrecoverable, but his second fight he was just trying to survive a round for a moral victory or something.
> 
> Pro-wrestlers have fought and lost in MMA, but Punk's fights were so much more watched. I mean Batista looked like absolute shit in his MMA fight, fought an absolute can, and barely won - but he won.
> 
> I mean Horsewomen outside Ronda were nothing special in MMA and sold as big deals on NXT - Ronda was demolished her last two MMA fights, Riddle was a prospect but has a 50-50 type record. Lesnar got rekt a couple of times, but he, like Ronda was also world champion for a time as well.
> 
> Maybe it's not an issue and it's just my hang up and perception on Punk, but I don't think he'd be worth his asking price.


Give CM Punk a microphone and put him in front of a crowd for 5 minutes. Nobody will be thinking about UFC after that.

It's not hard to spin it anyway. You talk about his MMA career very briefly, you say his first match was against one of the hottest prospects in the business when he's never fought under MMA rules before, then he fought a Golden Gloves winner to a judges decision, even a Golden Gloves winner couldn't knock him out, then you talk about his achievements as a long reigning world champion.


----------



## Beatles123

Sbatenney said:


> Not that I don't believe the word of one person on a wrestling forum but I would point out all reports say that it's Tony not Shahid, so I ask to see where you found that information that Shahid is apart of it.


Dave said that the Khans are booking the PPV at the Jags stadium "So they are all in on the project." Shahid may have no official role but he'll be helping with things from what Dave is implying.

Edit: Also try to be less of a dick next time please. :shrug


----------



## The Wood

I’m on a tablet, so I can’t do a fiery takedown of that long post right now, but I’ll get to it, haha. In regards to why the Khans would be putting a lot of money in though:

1. Going half-duck with this would just be akin to what Panda Energy did with TNA or what Sinclair has done with ROH. If these guys have learnt from history, they know they have to make competitive offers with Vince McMahon. 

2. At some point, money generates more money. This is one of the perks of being rich. If you throw a certain amount of money into this and cover start-up, overhead and talent costs, you’re pretty much running and then you’ve got something that can sustain itself while you shop for the big revenue streams. This is a lesson learnt from GFW. Having something barely there isn’t going to sell.

3. To get these big deals, they are going to need to look like they are genuine players. This is a game of having deep pockets, but also the perception game of being able to spend money, being willing to and being able to sign the talent you want. Networks, toy companies, sponsors, etc. — if they’re going to sink their millions in are going to have to believe that they are going to get millions out. That’s the potential difference between Pursuit and TNT, and it’s the difference between bartering a TV arrangement and possibly getting paid $75-$100 million per hour per year for content. If they secure that sort of deal, guys like AJ Styles, CM Punk and Kenny Omega would pay for themselves.

This is similar to the WCW approach, except worlds different, because it is a private venture. A large problem with WCW (besides Bischoff’s personal fixation on Hogan and branding the nWo) was that they had these mountainous contracts that were being reviewed by executives, which meant that some talent were being pushed just because they were being paid. WCW eventually became a slave to the money it spent, and it being in the hole $60 million or whatever eventually killed it dead. 

The Khans can spend $5 million on an AJ Styles and very happily phase him out in a few years. They can use him to open revenue streams and business partnerships, then de-emphasize him should it be the right thing to do. They can offer contract retainer deals after their active in-ring days are over — like WWE legend deals, but less shit —which could be a big factor in talent deciding to side with them without a company like Turner barreling down at them because they have all these unnecessary expenses.


----------



## RealLegend Killer

Jesus, you guys really think AEW will sign Jericho? During the last two years in multiple interviews he said that WWE is his home and that he would never wrestle for another promotion in US. He is too loyal to Vince and WWE and he never says bad things about them


----------



## Beatles123

RealLegend Killer said:


> Jesus, you guys really think AEW will sign Jericho? During the last two years in multiple interviews he said that WWE is his home and that he would never wrestle for another promotion in US. He is too loyal to Vince and WWE and he never says bad things about them


What does he have left to prove in WWE? Why should he be beholden to anything? If Khan backed up the brinks truck for him or even better, has given him a booking job, don't you think he just might feel inclined to take it at this stage in his life?


----------



## The Wood

RealLegend Killer said:


> Jesus, you guys really think AEW will sign Jericho? During the last two years in multiple interviews he said that WWE is his home and that he would never wrestle for another promotion in US. He is too loyal to Vince and WWE and he never says bad things about them


It's looking very likely at this point. Initial rumors had Jericho _heavily_ involved. Jericho has also tweeted out re: the Jacksonville Jaguars and during podcasts has spoken about how all it would take is money to compete with Vince. He also gives lots of people a platform to vent their frustrations with WWE and has done so himself. In his podcast with Cornette recently he literally said "that's the problem working for Vince" before he covered it up with an asterisk. Jericho is also known for working people and he's going to say pro-WWE things while he has any sort of open relationship with them. 

Hell, Jericho working with New Japan itself was a shocker. Jericho doing his cruise and working with TNA and ROH were shockers. At this point excepting money from a billionaire is pretty low on the list of shocks. And that is why people are quite hopeful about this -- because someone getting into bed with Chris Jericho and Jim Ross means that they not only a) know what they are doing, but b) are willing to penny up enough to make people decide to ruin relationships with Vince that go back decades. 



Sbatenney said:


> I wasn't going to come back but I saw this and need to point out many failing in your logic. if AEW is around in five years time it doesn't make it a proven brand. Look at Impact/TNA, they have been about what 13 years now on TV, so being around won't make them a proven brand at all.


What you're saying here isn't strictly untrue, but it completely ignores the context of my post. I should have been more clear, but it's quite obvious that I was talking about AEW existing on a legitimate platform where they are worth a certain amount of money. TNA is not going to be able to ask anyone for $65 million. At that level, when you're a property worth something, that is completely different to a TNA. AEW being on TNT for five years, for example, is going to be worth something to USA. 



Sbatenney said:


> Money doesn't equal success though, look at the DCEU for a great example of that. A lot of people wanted a less family friendly superhero universe and DCEU tried it a little bit and it flopped. Also I will get into the AJ mess you have later on.


I'm not fan of DC's movies, but did any of them flop? I'm looking at the financials of Batman vs. Superman, Wonder Woman, Aquaman, Justice League, Man of Steel and Suicide Squad and they all seem to have made a profit. I'm not arguing critical success here, but it seems odd to use financial successes to make this point. 



Sbatenney said:


> there more than just money that the WWE has, there a Wrestlemania match. People like Kenny Omega would have dreamed of having one and now he has a chance to do so. I actually look at guys like Daniel Bryan, John Cena and Samoa Joe to show that I believe even if it is scripted promos, they clearly have a say in it. Can you honestly not see Bryan's input clearly in this NEW Daniel Bryan?


Those are some tippy-top guys you're mentioning there. If a rival promotion started up, WWE probably would give its talent more creative freedom, but when that rival falls wayside the creative freedom is taken away. 



Sbatenney said:


> I don't see why it would, Takeover are always apart of a WWE PPV weekend, a lot of the time many people who go to the WWE PPV also goes to the Takeover, AEW won't really change that. I also see AEW being smart and not trying to openly take on the WWE for a while.


Literally no one is arguing the opposite points to the one you are making here. 



Sbatenney said:


> Here is where you just talk bullshit, why would AJ Styles(who has been one of the most loyal guys in wrestling history) leave the WWE when it's treated him so well? Let's not forget that when AJ wanted to drop the WWE belt, they did it as soon as they could. AJ wanted less matches, he has that now. WWE have given everything that AJ has wanted and I don't see any reason why AJ would leave other than you seen to want him too.


Don't accuse people of talking bullshit when you are speculating just as hard. And it is pure speculation. I can admit that about my point, but very few people in the world know, genuinely, how AJ Styles feels about working for WWE. AJ Styles has a reputation for being loyal. That's why he never left New Japan, right? What loyalty has WWE really shown him? He had to earn the right to do promos there and he did have to win over Vince and prove himself just like anyone else. And he might be perfectly happy with that. But he's also never done more travel in his life. Maybe he's downright miserable? We don't know. Being pushed =/= happiness. It might also have nothing to do with how WWE treats him. Guys with more money might just offer him more money and better benefits -- something Vince can't do without blowing up his whole system. 



Sbatenney said:


> I could understand some lower guys like Zack Ryder, The Revival and maybe even Dolph and Nakamura(although I see him back in NJPW than AEW) but the top guys will stay in the WWE.


I can understand some of them leaving, but I can also understand that some of them are just not that sought after, so they might be better staying in WWE and waiting for some positions to open up. Your opinion on what Nakamura does is also just pure speculation. It's as bullshit as anything anyone else says on the subject, but you, being Mr. Logic and all, are just biased towards your own speculative points. I think there's more of a chance that Nakamura stays with WWE than Styles, because I think they're going to go harder after Styles and Nakamura has more to lose by not setting the world on fire somewhere else after WWE. Complete guess work on my end, but there you go. 



Sbatenney said:


> I put those two together because they are kinda the same thing really so it was easier that way.
> 
> You researched the wrong Khan, Shahid at this moment in time has nothing to do with AEW other than being Tony's dad. We actually don't know if he ever will have anything to do with it at all, everything seems to be pointing towards this being a Tony Khan run thing only. So it's not really that crazy to think $100 million is the total figure(along with whatever TV deal they get). That's no joke to be honest, that more than TNA, ROH and any other promotion ever had to start off with.
> 
> I could seeing them making one or two big moves for superstars like Omega etc but outside of that, I think it will be a lot of people at the level of Britt Baker who will be signed, No disrespect to her but she isn't the hottest free agent name out there but again it's a smart thing to do. How much better would TNA have been had they stuck with guys like Daniels, AJ and Joe without bring in the Nash, Halls and Hogans? They have wrestling stars there already and someone who has a little mainstream appeal too in Cody, I hope they focus on the talent they can create then just go all out for every big star they can. In saying that a $100 million doesn't stop that bad.
> 
> I could be wrong here and Shahid is apart of this project from the start but given how his name is no-where to be seen on any official documents, I wouldn't expect him to give his son a ton of money to run with. In the end, none of us know how much money is really going into this and even people like Meltzer and that won't really know either, the only people who will know at this moment are the Khans, Bucks and Rhodes.


No, I researched Shahid Khan. That's who I meant to research. I really doubt Tony gets into this by himself, because that would be as silly as you suggest. Shahid Khan was in the initial rumors, Tony has reportedly been twisting his arm to get into wrestling for some time, and all the trademarks have been filed through the Jacksonville Jaguars. Shahid is probably just the money, but I don't see why he wouldn't be involved when financially it's a drop in the water to him and that does more to ensure his son's success and a legitimate financial return.


----------



## V-Trigger

RealLegend Killer said:


> Jesus, you guys really think AEW will sign Jericho? During the last two years in multiple interviews he said that WWE is his home and that he would never wrestle for another promotion in US. He is too loyal to Vince and WWE and he never says bad things about them


Vince/HHH rejecting his cruise deal screwed him good. He appeared at ALL IN and is closer to the ELITE guys than WWE atm.


----------



## Ibracadabra

Both Fulham FC and the Jacksonville Jaguars are dumpster fire franchises. If I was a fan of either of these teams I'd be furious that as Fulham sits in the relegation zone or the Jaguars spend another season vacationing in January with Bortles as the QB, the Khan's are spending money to open a wrestling promotion. I can't imagine either fan base being happy with management. 


Despite having all that wealth and making hundreds of millions of dollars from the EPL and the NFL both of these teams remain utter trash, especially the Jaguars who some people had going to the Super Bowl this year. :lmao


I'm not sure why so many people think that just because they have money, they know how to successfully run a good wrestling promotion.


----------



## ChonWein

Shahid Khan is the billionaire not Tony Khan. Tony is just using dad's credit card to fund AEW. AEW will sustain heavy losses the first year as they will rely heavily on the hardcore fans which is maybe 250k people. It takes long time to build up fan base and expand. When I say expand I mean watering down the product to get on a major network, which then means AEW will be a WWE clone.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Ibracadabra said:


> Both Fulham FC and the Jacksonville Jaguars are dumpster fire franchises. If I was a fan of either of these teams I'd be furious that as Fulham sits in the relegation zone or the Jaguars spend another season vacationing in January with Bortles as the QB, the Khan's are spending money to open a wrestling promotion. I can't imagine either fan base being happy with management.
> 
> 
> Despite having all that wealth and making hundreds of millions of dollars from the EPL and the NFL both of these teams remain utter trash, especially the Jaguars who some people had going to the Super Bowl this year. :lmao
> 
> 
> *I'm not sure why so many people think that just because they have money, they know how to successfully run a good wrestling promotion*.


You're assuming that the owner is going to be a hands on owner when they may not be. Just because the Khan's would own AEW, doesn't mean they'd be making every decision, at least every wrestling based decision. How do you think WCW got as big as they did? Because a billionaire pumped money into the promotion and let the guys with wrestling experience run the company. Remember, it was Eric Bischoff, not Ted Turner who came up with Nitro.

How do you think Vince was able to defeat other promotions? By poaching their best talent because he gave them better paydays. I'm not saying the Khan's are going to poach guys from the WWE or be a massive competitor in general, but there's some similarities between AEW and WCW in the mid 90s. AEW could potentially offer up good money for guys while working fewer dates and more freedom . Hell, you can bet that their house shows would be better than WCW's lol


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Taroostyles said:


> The other key will be relationships. We all know guys like Cole and Owens are very close to the Bucks and if the money is anywhere close and it really takes off, wouldn't you choose to work with your friends?
> 
> If I'm WWE, I'm doing anything I can do really start coveting and protecting young talent. No more part timer bullshit as these guys will have a viable option where they can be a focal point and make great money.


If they can offer these guys comparable money, AND it's far less dates, I think that would become a VERY attractive option. We know someone like Owens would love to have more time at home with his family.


----------



## USAUSA1

Time for wrestlers to form an union.


----------



## The Wood

Ibracadabra said:


> Both Fulham FC and the Jacksonville Jaguars are dumpster fire franchises. If I was a fan of either of these teams I'd be furious that as Fulham sits in the relegation zone or the Jaguars spend another season vacationing in January with Bortles as the QB, the Khan's are spending money to open a wrestling promotion. I can't imagine either fan base being happy with management.
> 
> 
> Despite having all that wealth and making hundreds of millions of dollars from the EPL and the NFL both of these teams remain utter trash, especially the Jaguars who some people had going to the Super Bowl this year. <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why so many people think that just because they have money, they know how to successfully run a good wrestling promotion.


I honestly don’t know why people think that a legitimate team’s stats have any bearing on running an entertainment company.


----------



## Isuzu

Gotta wonder why the AEW bootlickers continually say the "Khan Family" are backers hen its only Tony on his own. He isn't the one with 7.4 billion. Its his father that has the money not Tony.


----------



## Beatles123

Isuzu said:


> Gotta wonder why the AEW bootlickers continually say the "Khan Family" are backers hen its only Tony on his own. He isn't the one with 7.4 billion. Its his father that has the money not Tony.


Lord if i have to explain this ONE more Gat damn time fpalm


----------



## The Wood

Isuzu said:


> Gotta wonder why the AEW bootlickers continually say the "Khan Family" are backers hen its only Tony on his own. He isn't the one with 7.4 billion. Its his father that has the money not Tony.


Tony Khan is acting as President. That doesn’t mean he’s the financial backer.


----------



## Draykorinee

Ibracadabra said:


> I'm not sure why so many people think that just because they have money, they know how to successfully run a good wrestling promotion.


They won't be running it though. 

Fulham fans are generally okay with the Khans, he took over a club that was in a downward spiral, invested a huge amount of money and got them back to the premier league, sure at present they're struggling but thats the Premier League for you and Fulham are a tiny club. I would not label what he's done there a dumpster fire.


----------



## njcam

USAUSA1 said:


> Time for wrestlers to form an union.


Damn right.... should have been formed years ago.


----------



## Sbatenney

Beatles123 said:


> Dave said that the Khans are booking the PPV at the Jags stadium "So they are all in on the project." Shahid may have no official role but he'll be helping with things from what Dave is implying.
> 
> Edit: Also try to be less of a dick next time please. :shrug


I don't buy a word Meltzer says either tbh, he did claim that WWE had offered Cody and Bucks seven figure deals which even Cody denied was true. 

Also I felt your post was a bit of a dick hence why I was a dick back. All you said was oh he's apart of it without any real proof, kinda like you have done again above. The only thing we know for real is that Tony Khan is listed in it not his father.



The Wood said:


> What you're saying here isn't strictly untrue, but it completely ignores the context of my post. I should have been more clear, but it's quite obvious that I was talking about AEW existing on a legitimate platform where they are worth a certain amount of money. TNA is not going to be able to ask anyone for $65 million. At that level, when you're a property worth something, that is completely different to a TNA. AEW being on TNT for five years, for example, is going to be worth something to USA.


You missed my point, the amount of time doesn't matter, who know AEW could have worse ratings than any other wrestling programs for all we know. You simply said that if they are still about in five years than they are a proven brand, not true. We don't even know how they are going to do yet to even suggest that USA would drop one of their highest rating programs at this time in RAW.

Here's another thing, the medium of TV is changing right now, TV deals may not even be that big in five years time. We don't know what will happen.



The Wood said:


> I'm not fan of DC's movies, but did any of them flop? I'm looking at the financials of Batman vs. Superman, Wonder Woman, Aquaman, Justice League, Man of Steel and Suicide Squad and they all seem to have made a profit. I'm not arguing critical success here, but it seems odd to use financial successes to make this point.


Okay now I made an ass out of myself here as I assumed that you mean creatively a success not just financially. I mean ROH I believe runs on a profit so I was guessing you were talking about before. My point was that Money doesn't equal creative success, so that's my fault for not explain this well. 



The Wood said:


> Those are some tippy-top guys you're mentioning there. If a rival promotion started up, WWE probably would give its talent more creative freedom, but when that rival falls wayside the creative freedom is taken away.


If reports are true about how hard WWE are going after Omega, he will be seen as a top guy, he will get the creative freedom that Bryan and co get. Also remember the Fashion Police, which both Fandango and Tyler both say they came up with, The WWE pushed that hard when it came out.



The Wood said:


> Literally no one is arguing the opposite points to the one you are making here.
> 
> 
> 
> You did and said I quote "The frequency AEW runs is going to affect that attendance."
> 
> 
> 
> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't accuse people of talking bullshit when you are speculating just as hard. And it is pure speculation. I can admit that about my point, but very few people in the world know, genuinely, how AJ Styles feels about working for WWE. AJ Styles has a reputation for being loyal. That's why he never left New Japan, right? What loyalty has WWE really shown him? He had to earn the right to do promos there and he did have to win over Vince and prove himself just like anyone else. And he might be perfectly happy with that. But he's also never done more travel in his life. Maybe he's downright miserable? We don't know. Being pushed =/= happiness. It might also have nothing to do with how WWE treats him. Guys with more money might just offer him more money and better benefits -- something Vince can't do without blowing up his whole system.
> 
> 
> 
> It was bullshit, you are acting like he has been reported as being unhappy in the WWE and really he left NJPW because he wanted to spend more time in America. He has said in a number of interviews, he wants to retire in the WWE and that his next contract will likely be his last. I don't see him saying that if he was miserable, he has also said how well they have treated him too.
> 
> 
> 
> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand some of them leaving, but I can also understand that some of them are just not that sought after, so they might be better staying in WWE and waiting for some positions to open up. Your opinion on what Nakamura does is also just pure speculation. It's as bullshit as anything anyone else says on the subject, but you, being Mr. Logic and all, are just biased towards your own speculative points. I think there's more of a chance that Nakamura stays with WWE than Styles, because I think they're going to go harder after Styles and Nakamura has more to lose by not setting the world on fire somewhere else after WWE. Complete guess work on my end, but there you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think there more of a chance o Nakamura going and I do admit it was pure speculation which was why I put it in backets. He could stay in the WWE, he could join NJPW, AEW or even Impact or ROH. I don't see them going that hard on Styles because of that point you made, he doesn't need to set the world on fire and has stated this next contract he signs is his last in pro wrestling. If they are being smart about it, they would be going after younger talent to build their brand around.
> 
> 
> 
> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I researched Shahid Khan. That's who I meant to research. I really doubt Tony gets into this by himself, because that would be as silly as you suggest. Shahid Khan was in the initial rumors, Tony has reportedly been twisting his arm to get into wrestling for some time, and all the trademarks have been filed through the Jacksonville Jaguars. Shahid is probably just the money, but I don't see why he wouldn't be involved when financially it's a drop in the water to him and that does more to ensure his son's success and a legitimate financial return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe someone has talked about how bad they have funded Jaguars and Fulham already and those were Shahid run projects. Why do you think that he is going to go all out on a project that you have said that his son has twisted his arm for some time on? It seems equally as possible as my point that he has tossed his son $100 million dollars to shut him up as it's a drop in the water to him.
> 
> If you really did research and not just google search how much he is worth, you would see that his projects haven't set their profession on fire yet aspect AEW to do the same.
> 
> Someone claimed Fulham fans are happy with the fans and they put money into them. They haven't, the amount of money Fulham gets on TV deals is what is being used to buy players etc. They could been up where Man City and honestly before the Khans took over, Fulham were a mid table premier league side, they weren't on a "Downward spiral." in fact the season before the Khans took over they were in euro, the next season they narrowly missed out on euro and the season they took over(which they did in the summer so it was all them) they got dumped into the championship.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Ibracadabra

Draykorinee said:


> They won't be running it though.
> 
> Fulham fans are generally okay with the Khans, he took over a club that was in a downward spiral, invested a huge amount of money and got them back to the premier league, sure at present they're struggling but thats the Premier League for you and Fulham are a tiny club. I would not label what he's done there a dumpster fire.


Bullshit. 

A dumspter fire is the perfect way to describe what he's done at Fulham. In his first season, he went through 3 managers and the club got relegated. The media called out Khan's poor decision making and leadership as one of the main reasons. Fulham remained in England's second tier for 4 years - this was a team that the season before Khan had taken over had finished 12th and the season before that was playing European football. It should also be noted that for most of their time in the second division Fulham was mediocre and was close to being relegated to the third division. 

They barely made it back to the EPL last year and Khan has already shown to be up to his old tricks and has fired a coach already and Fulham are headed straight back to the second division. I would not be surprised if they lose to Oldham Atheltic today in the FA Cup.


----------



## njcam

Who do you think will go over to AEW?

Jim Ross / Chris Jericho - commentary
Kenny Omega
Neville (will probably never turn up to work anyway)
Tessa Blanchard
Briscoes

WWE talent that I think will jump to AEW
- Sami Zayn
- Adam Cole
- Revivial
- Gallows and Anderson

Goldust/Goldberg
Enzo/Big Cass

I can see Eva Marie getting in there somehow.


----------



## Beatles123

Sbatenney said:


> I don't buy a word Meltzer says either tbh, he did claim that WWE had offered Cody and Bucks seven figure deals which even Cody denied was true.
> 
> Also I felt your post was a bit of a dick hence why I was a dick back. All you said was oh he's apart of it without any real proof, kinda like you have done again above. The only thing we know for real is that Tony Khan is listed in it not his father.
> 
> 
> 
> You missed my point, the amount of time doesn't matter, who know AEW could have worse ratings than any other wrestling programs for all we know. You simply said that if they are still about in five years than they are a proven brand, not true. We don't even know how they are going to do yet to even suggest that USA would drop one of their highest rating programs at this time in RAW.
> 
> Here's another thing, the medium of TV is changing right now, TV deals may not even be that big in five years time. We don't know what will happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay now I made an ass out of myself here as I assumed that you mean creatively a success not just financially. I mean ROH I believe runs on a profit so I was guessing you were talking about before. My point was that Money doesn't equal creative success, so that's my fault for not explain this well.
> 
> 
> 
> If reports are true about how hard WWE are going after Omega, he will be seen as a top guy, he will get the creative freedom that Bryan and co get. Also remember the Fashion Police, which both Fandango and Tyler both say they came up with, The WWE pushed that hard when it came out.
> 
> 
> 
> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Literally no one is arguing the opposite points to the one you are making here.
> 
> 
> 
> You did and said I quote "The frequency AEW runs is going to affect that attendance."
> 
> 
> 
> It was bullshit, you are acting like he has been reported as being unhappy in the WWE and really he left NJPW because he wanted to spend more time in America. He has said in a number of interviews, he wants to retire in the WWE and that his next contract will likely be his last. I don't see him saying that if he was miserable, he has also said how well they have treated him too.
> 
> 
> 
> I think there more of a chance o Nakamura going and I do admit it was pure speculation which was why I put it in backets. He could stay in the WWE, he could join NJPW, AEW or even Impact or ROH. I don't see them going that hard on Styles because of that point you made, he doesn't need to set the world on fire and has stated this next contract he signs is his last in pro wrestling. If they are being smart about it, they would be going after younger talent to build their brand around.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe someone has talked about how bad they have funded Jaguars and Fulham already and those were Shahid run projects. Why do you think that he is going to go all out on a project that you have said that his son has twisted his arm for some time on? It seems equally as possible as my point that he has tossed his son $100 million dollars to shut him up as it's a drop in the water to him.
> 
> If you really did research and not just google search how much he is worth, you would see that his projects haven't set their profession on fire yet aspect AEW to do the same.
> 
> Someone claimed Fulham fans are happy with the fans and they put money into them. They haven't, the amount of money Fulham gets on TV deals is what is being used to buy players etc. They could been up where Man City and honestly before the Khans took over, Fulham were a mid table premier league side, they weren't on a "Downward spiral." in fact the season before the Khans took over they were in euro, the next season they narrowly missed out on euro and the season they took over(which they did in the summer so it was all them) they got dumped into the championship.
> 
> 
> 
> They have not funded the Jags poorly. He had a few rough years in the beginning but he's reinvigorated the stadium experience, got rid of the cheeto fur on the old logo, made the team more active in the community and hired the regime that has built Saxonville. This season aside they've drafted very very well. All they need is to remain healthy and have stability at QB.
> 
> Don't fight me on this, I'm a Floridian. :shrug
> 
> Fulham i'll defer to others on.
> 
> As for Khan's involvement, either you trust Dave or don't. However, don't call me a liar:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1066780636717842432
> That's one mention. There have been others but I can't keep track of every article. Look for one's talking about the venue as thats where my original quote came from
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## FITZ

It sounds like they have a lot of money behind them and All In is basically going to serve as their pilot that they know what they're doing. All In looked great. There's never been more of a demand for content than there is right now. Throw in that their money guy has some TV connections and it seems totally possible that they get a really good offer from someone.

I don't think competing with WWE is what they're looking to do. I think being a viable business is more of the plan. They're spending money to make money. And that does involve going after some of the same talent as WWE.


----------



## Sbatenney

Beatles123 said:


> They have not funded the Jags poorly. He had a few rough years in the beginning but he's reinvigorated the stadium experience, got rid of the cheeto fur on the old logo, made the team more active in the community and hired the regime that has built Saxonville. This season aside they've drafted very very well. All they need is to remain healthy and have stability at QB.
> 
> Don't fight me on this, I'm a Floridian. :shrug
> 
> Fulham i'll defer to others on.
> 
> As for Khan's involvement, either you trust Dave or don't. However, don't call me a liar:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1066780636717842432
> That's one mention. There have been others but I can't keep track of every article. Look for one's talking about the venue as thats where my original quote came from


I don't know how they have done with the Jag outside of their record which again isn't challenging the top teams. I just know that in five or six years they haven't become a top team when the gap between them and other teams are smaller compare to a gap from a brand new wrestling company and the WWE. Also they still only have one winning season since taking over. Maybe a stable team but I wouldn't say that they have turned them into a success yet either.

I do know Fulham however, I am from the UK and impassively into football on the whole. They went from european contenders(actually making the final of the UEFA Cup) to almost going down to the third tier, like one win away until they brought in a manager who made some very good signings to get them back to the EPL this season and now, they are going back down.

if they put money into the club they could have a much better team, all you have to do is look at Man City who were in a worse spot then Fulham and what they did.

I didn't call you a liar, I called Dave that. He often says things than when it doesn't happen he claims "oh it was change last minute" instead of admitting he was wrong. He has a very pro Bucks attitude so will likely try to put forward a pro AEW point of view.


----------



## Beatles123

Sbatenney said:


> I don't know how they have done with the Jag outside of their record which again isn't challenging the top teams. I just know that in five or six years they haven't become a top team when the gap between them and other teams are smaller compare to a gap from a brand new wrestling company and the WWE. Also they still only have one winning season since taking over. Maybe a stable team but I wouldn't say that they have turned them into a success yet either.
> 
> I do know Fulham however, I am from the UK and impassively into football on the whole. They went from european contenders(actually making the final of the UEFA Cup) to almost going down to the third tier, like one win away until they brought in a manager who made some very good signings to get them back to the EPL this season and now, they are going back down.
> 
> if they put money into the club they could have a much better team, all you have to do is look at Man City who were in a worse spot then Fulham and what they did.
> 
> I didn't call you a liar, I called Dave that. He often says things than when it doesn't happen he claims "oh it was change last minute" instead of admitting he was wrong. He has a very pro Bucks attitude so will likely try to put forward a pro AEW point of view.


The NFL is a different beast. A team can be good one season and shit the next. What matters is drafting and signing players and Shahid has built a regime that's doing that. They'll need to clean things up though, but Coughlin doesn't look to be taking shit after how last season ended.

As for Dave, it goes both ways. You can call him a Bucks/Omega mark but in a way that's precisely why he may be telling the truth. If anyone would know what's going on with AEW it would be him.


----------



## dandeman2008

Sbatenney said:


> Beatles123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have not funded the Jags poorly. He had a few rough years in the beginning but he's reinvigorated the stadium experience, got rid of the cheeto fur on the old logo, made the team more active in the community and hired the regime that has built Saxonville. This season aside they've drafted very very well. All they need is to remain healthy and have stability at QB.
> 
> Don't fight me on this, I'm a Floridian. <img src="https://i.imgur.com/VqmkupW.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Shrug" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Fulham i'll defer to others on.
> 
> As for Khan's involvement, either you trust Dave or don't. However, don't call me a liar:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1066780636717842432
> That's one mention. There have been others but I can't keep track of every article. Look for one's talking about the venue as thats where my original quote came from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do know Fulham however, I am from the UK and impassively into football on the whole. They went from european contenders(actually making the final of the UEFA Cup) to almost going down to the third tier, like one win away until they brought in a manager who made some very good signings to get them back to the EPL this season and now, they are going back down.
> 
> if they put money into the club they could have a much better team, all you have to do is look at Man City who were in a worse spot then Fulham and what they did.
> 
> I didn't call you a liar, I called Dave that. He often says things than when it doesn't happen he claims "oh it was change last minute" instead of admitting he was wrong. He has a very pro Bucks attitude so will likely try to put forward a pro AEW point of view.
Click to expand...

You literally know absolutely nothing about Fulham or football in general if you think Shahid Khan could “put money into the club” and end up like Man City. Financial FairPlay was brought in a number of years ago to stop such a thing from happening, clubs can only spend what they generate in income. Fulham in their 25000 seater stadium do not generate the type of income clubs like Man City do.

AEW will be a much easier task to control and manage than an NFL team and a newly promoted Premier League team.


----------



## FITZ

The success of the Jaguars I don't think is any indication of how the company will do. I don't know enough about the Premier League to say what's involved in that. But in the NFL the Jaguars haven't had a QB they can win with and went to the AFC Championship game. In the NFL you need a QB and there are like 15-20 people in the entire world who are really good at being one. Getting one isn't easy.

And as far as owner performance goes you need someone that lets the people running the team run the team. Is willing to spend money when the team needs to. And hires a functional group of people to run the team. I hadn't heard much about Khan as an owner which is probably a pretty good sign.


----------



## Death Rider

Draykorinee said:


> Ibracadabra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why so many people think that just because they have money, they know how to successfully run a good wrestling promotion.
> 
> 
> 
> They won't be running it though.
> 
> Fulham fans are generally okay with the Khans, he took over a club that was in a downward spiral, invested a huge amount of money and got them back to the premier league, sure at present they're struggling but thats the Premier League for you and Fulham are a tiny club. I would not label what he's done there a dumpster fire.
Click to expand...

Thank you. Fulham are hardly a massive club. They have always been lower half- championship. They had a few seasons where they got above that but acting like they are running the club badly is silly


----------



## Desecrated

Roy Mustang said:


> Thank you. Fulham are hardly a massive club. They have always been lower half- championship. They had a few seasons where they got above that but acting like they are running the club badly is silly


Plus Fulham's collapse is pretty self-explanatory. They were reliant on Clint Dempsey for good form throughout most of the mid-late 2000s. When he left and they struggled to replace him, the team just collapsed as do most one-player teams. It was a team perfect for the era in a time where the league had break-out form every 1-2 years from different clubs like Aston Villa, Bolton and Blackburn. There was no consistency as all of those mid-table teams relied on one or two key players. Shearer at Newcastle, le Tissier at Southampton, Okotcha at Bolton, Villa with Milner and Barry. Now that's less as teams are more tactically driven and well-rounded and employ actual coaches rather than "hoof it up, ey" managers.

You can't really fault Fulham's board for this season either. Maybe a bit better focus on defensive signings but they dreamed big and delivered some big name players. Jokanovic couldn't get it to work and Ranieri requires good defenders first. They've shown ambition, just not had enough time to put together a well-rounded team.


----------



## The Wood

Sbatenney said:


> You missed my point, the amount of time doesn't matter, who know AEW could have worse ratings than any other wrestling programs for all we know. You simply said that if they are still about in five years than they are a proven brand, not true. We don't even know how they are going to do yet to even suggest that USA would drop one of their highest rating programs at this time in RAW.


No, you missed mine. Time spent on a reputable network being a visible player, which as I have now clarified was my point, is absolutely going to be a factor when contract negotiations come up. "You simply said," I've clarified my point, stop trying to shift goal-posts, Mr. Logic. I am explaining why the "WWE is a proven brand" thing doesn't hold water if AEW gets a great network slot for five years. It was clearly in relation to AEW making competitive offers to WWE. I really shouldn't have even needed to have led you there, but after I have the least you could do is be polite an accept that point I am actually trying to make. 



Sbatenney said:


> Here's another thing, the medium of TV is changing right now, TV deals may not even be that big in five years time. We don't know what will happen.


I've said that myself. Regardless of what AEW does or doesn't achieve, WWE is not always going to be able to count on those huge TV rights fees to prop up profits, which have been so crucial to their perception as a juggernaut. People who say they are invincible are thinking very short-term.



Sbatenney said:


> If reports are true about how hard WWE are going after Omega, he will be seen as a top guy, he will get the creative freedom that Bryan and co get. Also remember the Fashion Police, which both Fandango and Tyler both say they came up with, The WWE pushed that hard when it came out.


Not necessarily true. Anyone who signs with WWE is likely going to be put through the same testing processes. I'm sure AJ Styles got paid a lot of money to sign, and he went through the wringer like everyone else. I do think Omega will be pushed out the gate, but that's not the same as having creative freedom. 



Sbatenney said:


> You did and said I quote "The frequency AEW runs is going to affect that attendance."


Yes, and I stand by that statement. What does that have to do with Takeovers running next to major shows as a novelty every two or three months? That's not the same as running the same towns monthly or having a weekly touring schedule that is expected to do 4,000+ people. I'm genuinely confused as to your point. 



Sbatenney said:


> It was bullshit, you are acting like he has been reported as being unhappy in the WWE and really he left NJPW because he wanted to spend more time in America. He has said in a number of interviews, he wants to retire in the WWE and that his next contract will likely be his last. I don't see him saying that if he was miserable, he has also said how well they have treated him too.


No I'm not. Stop putting bullshit into people's mouths if bullshit offends your "logic sensors" so violently. I simply said that being pushed =/= happy. That is a perfectly fine statement to make. I'm not saying that AJ Styles is or isn't happy. My point is that no one knows. Of course he's going to big-up his current employers. And you know what? He doesn't need to be unhappy to leave. If the next contract is going to be his last (likely), then why not go for a potentially massive offer from new people who desperately want to get in the game? It could actually have nothing to do with how WWE treats him. And hell, he might just _hate_ traveling that regularly. 



Sbatenney said:


> I think there more of a chance o Nakamura going and I do admit it was pure speculation which was why I put it in backets. He could stay in the WWE, he could join NJPW, AEW or even Impact or ROH. I don't see them going that hard on Styles because of that point you made, he doesn't need to set the world on fire and has stated this next contract he signs is his last in pro wrestling. If they are being smart about it, they would be going after younger talent to build their brand around.


I don't think brackets mean what you think they mean. See, I think they _do_ go hard after Styles, or are at least foolish if they don't: 

* He'll be retiring soon, so he doesn't have to think about 10-20 years into the future and how signing with a rival promotion after one contract cycle and a massive push is going to affect his relationship with Vince McMahon.

* He's so front-and-center of WWE's promotion that snagging him would be a huge perception bonus. 

* Having a guy like AJ Styles is tremendous for leveraging TV deals and merchandising arrangements. If you can take Vince's biggest active full-time prospect, then it gives you awesome negotiating power when it comes to getting a WarnerMedia or Hasbro to the table. Those deals would pay for several AJ Styleses. Going after him seems like a no-brainer to me. 



Sbatenney said:


> I believe someone has talked about how bad they have funded Jaguars and Fulham already and those were Shahid run projects. Why do you think that he is going to go all out on a project that you have said that his son has twisted his arm for some time on? It seems equally as possible as my point that he has tossed his son $100 million dollars to shut him up as it's a drop in the water to him.


I, again, genuinely do not understand your point. Like, what do you think the purpose is behind owning a sports team? I don't follow or care about that world nearly enough, but I don't think everyone is supposed to be Manchester or the Patriots. Like, do you expect AEW to be a shoot and even if it's profitable and making the Khans a ton of money it will have to be considered a flop if they don't have Brock Lesnar? Like, I don't get the point. You will have to explain why Jacksonville and Fulham being at or near the bottom of their respective ladders actually matters to me, because it feels like saying that Vince McMahon must suck at running WWE because one of his WWE the Music volumes sucked. I don't get it.

As for why the Khans would invest? Because Vince McMahon just got a deal for $100 million per hour, per year for 5 hours of content a year. I think the deal, all up, is said to be worth something like $2.1 billion? Yep, absolutely no reason why a billionaire family that owns sports franchises and sports media companies would be interesting in filling a market gap there. That also says nothing about other revenue streams and commercial ventures they could get into. This could be segued into production companies, music labels, merchandise manufacturing, etc. All sorts of possibilities. That's why making sure you pump enough money into it to work, especially when you've got the money to make it work, is crucial. 

If you spend enough money to rent out a few buildings and have a few sets but not much beyond that, you're going to end up firing blanks, no one will pick you up and you don't get that sweet TV rights money. That is why getting stars and making sure that networks know you not only have money but are willing to spend money is important, and why they are absolutely going to be competitive for everyone with a name whose contract comes up. That goes from AJ Styles to John Cena. That's not to say they are definitely going to go both or either, but they are going to do their absolute best to play to pay, because if they spend $100 million on talent and it secures them even just half the TV rights rate for even just two hours of content a week, then that's still going to pay for itself. Offering AJ Styles $250,000 a year is not going to cut it. 



Sbatenney said:


> If you really did research and not just google search how much he is worth, you would see that his projects haven't set their profession on fire yet aspect AEW to do the same.


Yet the Khans keep getting richer. You're arguing a critical perspective again, it seems. That's not really of interest to me, and I don't really know what other wrestling promotion you are comparing it to. I wish wrestling were treated more like real sports, from a psychology perspective, but I don't think Fulham FC sucking really has any bearing on how well AEW is received -- especially if they get people who don't suck.


----------



## Ibracadabra

Fulham as I suggested lost today in at home in a game they were massive favorites. The dumpster fire under the Khan's continues.











And I can't see this as being any different. He's never been a good owner just one more concerned with short-term profits over sporting success and very quick to make rash decisions. He also has extremely high expectations and thinks that just because you pay guys a lot of money they're supposed to turn shit into wine. He's been in the EPL for less than 2 years and is on his 5th coach. Before he came Fulham was in the Europa League final, now they're losing in the FA Cup 3rd Round to Oldham... smh

I won't be surprised if he fires Ranieri before season's end. 


You think that same guy will be patient with Cody and the Young Bucks if there aren't returns to the 100 million he spent?


----------



## tdmtime

As a Fulham fan, there really is no way we can blame the investment that the Khan's have put into the club. We got relegated due to an ageing squad left over from the Al Fayed days and a horrific managerial appointment in Felix Magath. This season alone we have spent over £100m on new players, which is a record for any newly promoted club and was the fourth highest (I believe) in the entire Premiership. If money is you're main worry, Shahid Khan is not afraid of investing in his investment so to speak.

The main problem in regards to the Khan's has been the scouting policies implemented by Tony Khan which focuses much more on the "moneyball" approach, using statistics to sign players over the tried and tested scouting methods generally seen in football (soccer.)

As owners, it is pretty well known that the primary reason that Khan bought the club was as an "in" to buy Wembley Stadium in order to move his NFL team to the UK, which looks like it fell through late last year after a massive backlash. The main problem here is that I don't think the Khan's had a love for soccer as they do for American sports and as Tony apparently has for wrestling.

As a wrestling fan, my main worry would be that this would be a vanity project for Tony Khan so he can cosplay as Vince McMahon in his own promotion, but I think it is unlikely Shahid would allow this. He came to the US with nothing in his pocket and is very much the shrewd businessman. What with Vinnie Mac's upcoming foray back into the world of American Football, and his eye seemingly off the ball (no pun intended) this does seem as though it is the opportune time for a rival promotion (with $6billion in the bank) to make inroads.


----------



## Taroostyles

Running a wrestling company vs running a sports team or league are totally different, just ask Vince McMahon. 

Trying to use one to predict the other is completely shortsided.


----------



## Beatles123

tdmtime said:


> As a Fulham fan, there really is no way we can blame the investment that the Khan's have put into the club. We got relegated due to an ageing squad left over from the Al Fayed days and a horrific managerial appointment in Felix Magath. This season alone we have spent over £100m on new players, which is a record for any newly promoted club and was the fourth highest (I believe) in the entire Premiership. If money is you're main worry, Shahid Khan is not afraid of investing in his investment so to speak.
> 
> The main problem in regards to the Khan's has been the scouting policies implemented by Tony Khan which focuses much more on the "moneyball" approach, using statistics to sign players over the tried and tested scouting methods generally seen in football (soccer.)
> 
> As owners, it is pretty well known that the primary reason that Khan bought the club was as an "in" to buy Wembley Stadium in order to move his NFL team to the UK, which looks like it fell through late last year after a massive backlash. The main problem here is that I don't think the Khan's had a love for soccer as they do for American sports and as Tony apparently has for wrestling.
> 
> As a wrestling fan, my main worry would be that this would be a vanity project for Tony Khan so he can cosplay as Vince McMahon in his own promotion, but I think it is unlikely Shahid would allow this. He came to the US with nothing in his pocket and is very much the shrewd businessman. What with Vinnie Mac's upcoming foray back into the world of American Football, and his eye seemingly off the ball (no pun intended) this does seem as though it is the opportune time for a rival promotion (with $6billion in the bank) to make inroads.


You joined because of this debate? :hmm Well, welcome


----------



## The Wood

Ibracadabra said:


> Fulham as I suggested lost today in at home in a game they were massive favorites. The dumpster fire under the Khan's continues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I can't see this as being any different. He's never been a good owner just one more concerned with short-term profits over sporting success and very quick to make rash decisions. He also has extremely high expectations and thinks that just because you pay guys a lot of money they're supposed to turn shit into wine. He's been in the EPL for less than 2 years and is on his 5th coach. Before he came Fulham was in the Europa League final, now they're losing in the FA Cup 3rd Round to Oldham... smh
> 
> I won't be surprised if he fires Ranieri before season's end.
> 
> 
> You think that same guy will be patient with Cody and the Young Bucks if there aren't returns to the 100 million he spent?


At this point I'm fairly certain you're trolling, or at least just hammering one point regardless of what other people say, but I'm still not sure what any of this has to do with a medium where you can literally determine your own outcomes. And if the Khans were looking for an immediate return, if anything, that says more about the money they are going to put in. The money is in television deals and other licencing fees. In order to get those they are going to have to break the bank on getting some stars so they've got something to leverage with.

The big deals are going to be from companies like WarnerMedia or Viacom. I'd personally lean towards WarnerMedia and try and get either TBS or TNT. But you're not going to get that with Cody and The Bucks. This is why I think they will be trying to break the bank on guys like Chris Jericho, Goldberg, CM Punk, AJ Styles and Shinsuke Nakamura. If you get them all for $5.2 million a piece ($100,000 a week, just to round it), then that's $26 million a year, which seems like a lot, but if you manage to twist Warner into giving you $100 million a year for a two-hour show each week, then you've more than covered talent costs. You've also got enough familiar faces to promote a mobile game and get some action figures in stores. If you're really hanging out for those big deals, then that's more reason to go "All In."


----------



## Beatles123

Welp, I guess by the end of tomorrow we'll know if Omega decides to go to WWE or not... :Hutz


----------



## TD Stinger

Beatles123 said:


> Welp, I guess by the end of tomorrow we'll know if Omega decides to go to WWE or not... :Hutz


End of tomorrow? Why?

I thought you were referring to the rally but that’s on Tuesday.


----------



## Littbarski

The Wood said:


> The big deals are going to be from companies like WarnerMedia or Viacom. I'd personally lean towards WarnerMedia and try and get either TBS or TNT. But you're not going to get that with Cody and The Bucks. This is why I think they will be trying to break the bank on guys like Chris Jericho, Goldberg, CM Punk, AJ Styles and Shinsuke Nakamura. If you get them all for $5.2 million a piece ($100,000 a week, just to round it), then that's $26 million a year, which seems like a lot, but if you manage to twist Warner into giving you $100 million a year for a two-hour show each week, then you've more than covered talent costs. You've also got enough familiar faces to promote a mobile game and get some action figures in stores. If you're really hanging out for those big deals, then that's more reason to go "All In."


Turner or Viacom don't even want pro wrestling so the odds of them offering a startup $100 million a year is zero.

This stuff needs to stop. We already know networks can't sell ads during pro wrestling. WWEs current deal with NBC for 5 hours a week is $130 million and they only attained that because their top shows have more viewers on an annual basis that the NBA, NHL, Nascar, MLB and UFC and have one show that's been on the air 20 years and the other 26 years.

WWE can't even get a TV network to pay them to air NXT but you think Turner or Viacom will pay $100m annually for a startup that didn't even release All-in ppv numbers and drew less than 200,000 viewers for zero hour despite an 18 month build!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I am interested to see what eventuates here. I do hpe they get some sort of tv deal. NJPW is on AXS. Maybe Billionaire Mark Cuban gets together with the Jags owner and works something out. The only problem is AXS isn't available everywhere. I am glad to have it though.


----------



## Beatles123

TD Stinger said:


> End of tomorrow? Why?
> 
> I thought you were referring to the rally but that’s on Tuesday.


Omega's face to face meeting with Vinnie and Haitch is on monday. If he accepts their offer Dave will likely let us know pretty quickly.


----------



## Cult03

Beatles123 said:


> Welp, I guess by the end of tomorrow we'll know if Omega decides to go to WWE or not... :Hutz


We won't find out until after the Rumble because he will push this as long as he can. This same thing happens every year with the members of the super original Elite


----------



## The Wood

Haha, it’s pretty nail-biting stuff. Omega and Ibushi have always been pretty good bets for AEW from the start though.


----------



## lagofala

Ibushi's a weird guy. Don't think they guy will ever commit to one place. He's hoping they get a deep roster of talent. I'm pretty sick of the elite's style of doing things.


----------



## volde

NJPW said that Ibushi is off the next tour due to concussion. If Ibushi was leaving they probably would have worded that differently since it implies that Ibushi will be back after New Beginning wraps. 

Also, saw some news coming from Dave that NJPW won't work with AEW.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Yeah. Dave confirmed on tonight's WOR that NJPW won't work with AEW. Pretty big blow already.

And Juice re-signed for 3 years w/ NJPW.


----------



## Ace

> "New Japan has made the decision that they're going to work with Ring of Honor. All Elite wanted to keep their talent working in New Japan and wanted to partner with New Japan on events and that's not gonna happen. And that may have cost them Kenny Omega.


^


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

With the rumours that Kenny has a face to face with Vince and Trips today and with AEW's rally tomorrow it's only a matter of time before we know what his plans are. AEW would be foolish not to have him at the rally if he is indeed going to be with the company. I doubt this drags beyond then.



MTheBehemoth said:


> Yeah. Dave confirmed on tonight's WOR that NJPW won't work with AEW. Pretty big blow already.
> 
> And Juice re-signed for 3 years w/ NJPW.


Two big blows if you think about it possibly even 3.

They don't have NJPW as a partner and presumably don't have ROH either as a partner due to the two of them having a relationship with each other(I predicted this would happen earlier in this thread). Both companies were integral to All In being successful especially from a talent perspective both ROH and NJPW lent top-tier talent to the show.

You can speculate that this situation may have cost NJPW Kenny Omega. But what if the reverse was true also? What if his interest in AEW was connected to his possibility of still working in NJPW? This could(though not likely) be a boondoggle that cost both companies Kenny Omega.


----------



## TD Stinger

OK, the talk of Omega meeting with HHH and Vince. The only place I heard about that was on sites like Sportskeeda. I really doubt that is happening. Maybe I'm wrong but again, I doubt it.

The AEW/NJPW news is surprising but I suppose things can always change. But I do agree with the sentiment that tomorrow's rally should be interesting.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

TD Stinger said:


> OK, the talk of Omega meeting with HHH and Vince. The only place I heard about that was on sites like Sportskeeda. I really doubt that is happening. Maybe I'm wrong but again, I doubt it.
> 
> The AEW/NJPW news is surprising but I suppose things can always change. But I do agree with the sentiment that tomorrow's rally should be interesting.


Even if it's a reach that there is going to be a face to face meeting it's a safe bet that they have offered him something of a deal and the next couple days will likely see this play out to its conclusion one way or the other. There is no need nor benefit to dragging it out beyond the rally tomorrow. 

I'm even willing to bet that if Kenny isn't at the rally or announced to be a part of AEW that people especially on here will assume he is WWE bound.

The news that AEW and NJPW aren't going to work together(That won't change in the short term. It seems like NJPW is either satisfied with their partnership with ROH or is waiting to see if AEW is something with legs which will take some time to prove.) isn't all that shocking. I'm not sure why people thought that it was likely to happen(there is a possibility that ego may have gotten the better of Cody and The Bucks in this situation) AEW likely won't have ROH either and other places like LU, AAA, CMLL, Evolve, Progress, Impact all have partnerships in place with other companies or each other. It leaves a small pool of recognizable talent to draw from. Sure there is always going to be speculation about certain wrestlers and former stars but the likelihood of any coming to fruition is small and even if it does what good is Goldberg longterm? Or CM Punk(a guy who cares little if at all about wrestling these days)? How likely is it that a guy like Styles leaves WWE(where he has openly stated he wants to finish his career)?


----------



## Donnie

Next month is going to be SUPER fucking interesting with all the moves and deals between everyone. I do wonder if AEW's ego has lead them into thinking they had a sue thing in a partnership with NJPW that would shut ROH out, only to find out that a company that is based in a country that prides themselves on loyalty wouldn't throw away a multi year long partnership for an upstart with dudes who just left them, and possibly took their #1 Gajin away. 

Like I said, SUPER interesting times ahead.


----------



## Buhalovski

Awful news. Not having any partnership with both NJPW and ROH wont help anyone.


----------



## FROSTY

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Even if it's a reach that there is going to be a face to face meeting it's a safe bet that they have offered him something of a deal and the next couple days will likely see this play out to its conclusion one way or the other. There is no need nor benefit to dragging it out beyond the rally tomorrow.
> 
> I'm even willing to bet that if Kenny isn't at the rally or announced to be a part of AEW that people especially on here will assume he is WWE bound.
> 
> The news that AEW and NJPW aren't going to work together(That won't change in the short term. It seems like NJPW is either satisfied with their partnership with ROH or is waiting to see if AEW is something with legs which will take some time to prove.) isn't all that shocking. I'm not sure why people thought that it was likely to happen(there is a possibility that ego may have gotten the better of Cody and The Bucks in this situation) AEW likely won't have ROH either and other places like LU, AAA, CMLL, Evolve, Progress, Impact all have partnerships in place with other companies or each other. It leaves a small pool of recognizable talent to draw from. Sure there is always going to be speculation about certain wrestlers and former stars but the likelihood of any coming to fruition is small and even if it does what good is Goldberg longterm? Or CM Punk(a guy who cares little if at all about wrestling these days)? How likely is it that a guy like Styles leaves WWE(where he has openly stated he wants to finish his career)?


Where did you hear news about AEW an NJPW not working together?


----------



## RiverFenix

Partnerships are not good - you need exclusive talent. You have to find guys and develop them - this company is coming 6 months too late I think - they needed guys like Matt Riddle and Walter, guys that didn't have huge exposure that they could have put a stamp on as "their own" and had stars who were never "wwe cast-offs". 

I wonder if Shah Khan could rally more money/support/connections from other NFL owners who might be willing to help him in order to take a shot at McMahon for his second try with the XFL. Vince coming into their territory, they attack back in his.


----------



## volde

MonkasaurusRex said:


> AEW would be foolish not to have him at the rally if he is indeed going to be with the company. I doubt this drags beyond then.


From what I understand Omega's contract doesn't end till the end of the month. Can they really have him there when he is still under NJPW's contract?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

volde said:


> From what I understand Omega's contract doesn't end till the end of the month. Can they really have him there when he is still under NJPW's contract?


If he's made it known to NJPW that he isn't going to stay(which allegedly he has) There can be arrangements made to allow such a thing to occur. Same goes for if he wanted to agree to a contract but not sign one officially. There are always arrangements that can be made it's a simple as asking for permission and being granted said permission. He could also ask for his contract to be terminated and if granted become free and clear to do as he pleases. He'd have to be okay with forfeiting whatever salary is remaining for that to occur. People think contracts are airtight or ironclad but there are always ways around them for the contractee and contractor. 

Before anyone asks about contract tampering it's an irrelevant argument. It's not illegal. And when there is no governing body(like the NFL or NHL or NBA etc.) that expressly forbids it from occurring it is not punishable in any manner.



FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> Where did you hear news about AEW an NJPW not working together?


Apparently, Meltzer mentioned it last night on WOR.

I personally predicted it earlier in this thread.


----------



## CENAS HEEL TURN

Meltzer reported the news of NJPW rejecting AEW.

I'm not surprised. Would be madness to allow a non-existent promotion to use their talent to build recognition in the United States. Especially after the shit show of GFW.


----------



## FROSTY

CENAS HEEL TURN said:


> Meltzer reported the news of NJPW rejecting AEW.
> 
> I'm not surprised. Would be madness to allow a non-existent promotion to use their talent to build recognition in the United States. Especially after the shit show of GFW.


Is GFW still a thing.


----------



## CENAS HEEL TURN

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> Is GFW still a thing.


I think so.


----------



## FROSTY

CENAS HEEL TURN said:


> I think so.


Haven't heard a thing from them since they presented Wrestle Kingdom 9.


----------



## Taroostyles

I think not working with NJPW may just be for right now, they are staying loyal to ROH but who knows where this all stands 6 months from now. If AEW lands a top tier tv deal and it skyrockets they may reaccess their decision. 

I think we will know by tomorrow what's going on with Omega, if he's not at the rally or revealed as a signing then he may be bound for WWE.


----------



## Desecrated

I imagine Thursday is when we'll hear more details when Meltzer releases the newsletter. We'll see the unofficial Cody/Bucks/Jericho news then on why things with NJPW management didn't work out.

If I was to guess, AEW wanted the promises of a deal and the talent of their choosing, in exchange for the Elite doing the same rare, selective appearances. Which of course when you try put it into value, is essentially NXT and Progress (with NJPW playing the role of Progress). I'd also bet their financial incentives were very low and a lot of it was wrapped into "we would be giving you exposure".

There's only one advantage to NJPW working with AEW, that's co-branded shows which would still be featuring AEW's brand at the forefront.

Of course, this is all conjecture. But I can't really be that far off the pace.


----------



## CENAS HEEL TURN

Taroostyles said:


> I think we will know by tomorrow what's going on with Omega, if he's not at the rally or revealed as a signing then he may be bound for WWE.


His contract doesn't expire until 31st January. AEW is not WWE....NJPW won't turn a blind eye to top talent being approached whilst under contract.


----------



## Oneiros

I think the new BTE episode indicates Kenny is going to AEW.


----------



## CENAS HEEL TURN

That probably explains why none of them appeared on the New Day Dash; if everyone is joining a new promotion, which is in talent purchasing mode, NJPW doesn't want them backstage.


----------



## Sensei Utero

So...this is what I was talking about when the promotion launch announcement came out. If I came off as 'bitter' or 'pissed out' (no clue why I would, or why people stated that - I was hoping the very best for all involved), then apologies for looking at things realistically, and not living in dream land *rolls eyes*.

So, trying my best not to sound like a 'WWE shill' (which I was labelled, amongst other things, despite not watching the WWE product in a while - including being called 'stupid' in the chatbox), I guess it seems I was right. :shrug I guess all this 'compete with WWE' and 'raiding their talent' is mute now. Big bad Utero, eh?

SO, talking realistically, seems they aren't in a good position. Guess the next few weeks will be more telling.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

CENAS HEEL TURN said:


> His contract doesn't expire until 31st January. AEW is not WWE....NJPW won't turn a blind eye to top talent being approached whilst under contract.


They have no legal recourse for talent being approached or offered contracts. Contract tampering isn't illegal(and there is no governing body over the pro wrestling industry that expressly forbids it from occurring. The only recourse they have is not granting him permission to work or officially sign with another company he can most assuredly agree in principle to a deal with a company. Said company can even intimate as such as long as it isn't Kenny himself intimating there would be no breach of contract. Anyway, he has allegedly informed NJPW that is definitely parting ways with them so his potential signing elsewhere has no public or business effect on NJPW at all. So even in terms of litigation for breach of contract, they wouldn't be entitled to much if anything. What harm does granting him permission to appear at the rally do to NJPW when they know he isn't going to be doing business with them any longer?


----------



## Taroostyles

CENAS HEEL TURN said:


> His contract doesn't expire until 31st January. AEW is not WWE....NJPW won't turn a blind eye to top talent being approached whilst under contract.


How do we know that for sure though? It's just another rumored dirtsheet thing, for all we know he was only contracted through WK. Is NJPW GONNA pay him for a whole month and just let him sit around? I find that hard to believe, especially cause they have written out people like Styles on the NYD show previously. 

Also the cross cultural thing comes into play here, you're talking about a Japanese company filing some kind of suit that's going to be fought in the US over 1 talent? Doubt it.


----------



## CENAS HEEL TURN

Taroostyles said:


> How do we know that for sure though? It's just another rumored dirtsheet thing, for all we know he was only contracted through WK. .


He confirmed it last summer.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Taroostyles said:


> How do we know that for sure though? It's just another rumored dirtsheet thing, for all we know he was only contracted through WK. Is NJPW GONNA pay him for a whole month and just let him sit around? I find that hard to believe, especially cause they have written out people like Styles on the NYD show previously.
> 
> Also the cross cultural thing comes into play here, you're talking about a Japanese company filing some kind of suit that's going to be fought in the US over 1 talent? Doubt it.


No legal recourse. Contract tampering is not illegal. If there is no governing body overseeing the professional wrestling industry that strictly prohibits contract tampering it is not punishable by law or otherwise.

He just can't officially sign a contract or "work" for the company he is heading to while still under contract to NJPW.


----------



## Desecrated

Santa With Muscles said:


> So...this is what I was talking about when the promotion launch announcement came out. If I came off as 'bitter' or 'pissed out' (no clue why I would, or why people stated that - I was hoping the very best for all involved), then apologies for looking at things realistically, and not living in dream land *rolls eyes*.
> 
> So, trying my best not to sound like a 'WWE shill' (which I was labelled, amongst other things, despite not watching the WWE product in a while - including being called 'stupid' in the chatbox), I guess it seems I was right. :shrug I guess all this 'compete with WWE' and 'raiding their talent' is mute now. Big bad Utero, eh?
> 
> SO, talking realistically, seems they aren't in a good position. Guess the next few weeks will be more telling.


Well, it's been about 6 days, I'd wager $0 spent and 1 non-Elite talent signed later that your initial points are still as inconclusive as before.

I mean, most of us knew the challenge that laid ahead. ROH swiped half of the available decent talent off the market and NXT's talking to the other half. New Japan were always going to be skeptical of pairing with a start-up and not an institution. It's probably why nothing came of their talks with Impact (nothing Impact could offer was better than what ROH had in the pipelines/available). The first building blocks will be shown tomorrow. So if this post was a baby, it was as premature as the initial pick-up line between the two parents talking for the first time.


----------



## Rain

If they can score a partnership with ROH and/or TNA I would watch.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Rain said:


> If they can score a partnership with ROH and/or TNA I would watch.


I doubt that ROH will work with them with NJPW declining to work with AEW.

It's probably a part and parcel situation. I also don't see many companies who are likely to be "competing" with AEW for TV viewers to partner with them.


----------



## Adam Cool

Taroostyles said:


> How do we know that for sure though? It's just another rumored dirtsheet thing, for all we know he was only contracted through WK. Is NJPW GONNA pay him for a whole month and just let him sit around? I find that hard to believe, especially cause they have written out people like Styles on the NYD show previously.
> 
> Also the cross cultural thing comes into play here, you're talking about a Japanese company filing some kind of suit that's going to be fought in the US over 1 talent? Doubt it.


I am pretty sure some Japanese Wrestlers have gotten killed by the Yakuza over stuff like that before

And I don't buy the BS from Gedo that New Japan no longer has any ties with them


----------



## Sensei Utero

Desecrated said:


> Well, it's been about 6 days, I'd wager $0 spent and 1 non-Elite talent signed later that your initial points are still as inconclusive as before.
> 
> I mean, most of us knew the challenge that laid ahead. ROH swiped half of the available decent talent off the market and NXT's talking to the other half. New Japan were always going to be skeptical of pairing with a start-up and not an institution. It's probably why nothing came of their talks with Impact (nothing Impact could offer was better than what ROH had in the pipelines/available). The first building blocks will be shown tomorrow. So if this post was a baby, it was as premature as the initial pick-up line between the two parents talking for the first time.


By 'right', I mean as in 'OMG, COMPETE WITH WWE~!' and all that. It's clear that's not going to happen, as much as certain people on here wanted that to occur, and lived in dream land for a bit.

However, on the other points, yup, I agree. Doesn't look good now, but who knows? See what occurs in the next while.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I doubt that ROH will work with them with NJPW declining to work with AEW.
> 
> It's probably a part and parcel situation. I also don't see many companies who are likely to be "competing" with AEW for TV viewers to partner with them.


I don't think Impact Wrestling will be partnering with AEW;


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

ripcitydisciple said:


> I don't think Impact Wrestling will be partnering with AEW;


I said earlier that there are many companies already with working arrangements or competing for an audience and wrestlers for any prominent partnerships to emerge for AEW. Maybe Corgan and NWA. Though I think that if there was any inkling of that happening they wouldn't have had Cody drop the belt back to Aldis.

ROH, NJPW, CMLL, LU, AAA, Impact, WWN, Progress all have agreements in place with someone or each other. That's a lot of places and known wrestlers that are essentially unavailable.


----------



## guts64

We can´t compare a wrestling company, a soccer team and a NFL team. It´s three differents worlds. 
In fact, it´s easier for them to succeed in wrestling than in their other sport projects. No parity with the salary cap like in NFL and you don´t compete with 31 others companies that have the same means than you. You don´t have the financial fair play in soccer which in reality is a way to protect the big clubs more than anything. They´re free to do whatever they want with AEW.
There´s no Roger Goodell, ownership council, FIFA or UEFA.
It´s up to Tony Khan and the Elite to be creative and attractive.


----------



## bradatar

FWIW











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ripcitydisciple

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I said earlier that there are many companies already with working arrangements or competing for an audience and wrestlers for any prominent partnerships to emerge for AEW. Maybe Corgan and NWA. Though I think that if there was any inkling of that happening they wouldn't have had Cody drop the belt back to Aldis.
> 
> ROH, NJPW, CMLL, LU, AAA, Impact, WWN, Progress all have agreements in place with someone or each other. That's a lot of places and known wrestlers that are essentially unavailable.


I had a reason for my thinking, I put spoiler tags around it but as usual whenever I try to link to something or put tags around something it doesn't work for me.


----------



## Beatles123

Santa With Muscles said:


> By 'right', I mean as in 'OMG, COMPETE WITH WWE~!' and all that. It's clear that's not going to happen, as much as certain people on here wanted that to occur, and lived in dream land for a bit.
> 
> However, on the other points, yup, I agree. Doesn't look good now, but who knows? See what occurs in the next while.


Again, where the FUCK are you reading this?! By "Compete" do you think we meant shutting WWE out day one?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Impact Wrestling president Ed Nordholm said in a Q&A today that he'd be willing to work together with companies like AEW, NJPW and ROH.

https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2019/01/ed-nordholm-talks-if-impact-wrestling-would-work-with-all-649552/


----------



## Jokerface17

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Impact Wrestling president Ed Nordholm said in a Q&A today that he'd be willing to work together with companies like AEW, NJPW and ROH.
> 
> https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2...-impact-wrestling-would-work-with-all-649552/


Of course they would be. They’re the lowest on the totem pole and AEW only has 6 wrestlers signed haha.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Beatles123 said:


> Again, where the FUCK are you reading this?! By "Compete" do you think we meant shutting WWE out day one?


Calm down It was more about the belief from the get in this thread that Vince should be worried or afraid or "shitting his pants" over a company that is just starting. 

There is an immense amount of hyperbole that gets thrown around. There have literally been some people acting as if AEW is "real" competition for WWE already. While it's not you specifically there are people who are expecting AEW to take WWE down. In reality, AEW is likely going to be competing with ROH and Impact more than anything else. Especially at the start.


----------



## bradatar

SoCal Uncensored just signed on with AEW. Shocker.


----------



## Sensei Utero

Beatles123 said:


> Again, where the FUCK are you reading this?! By "Compete" do you think we meant shutting WWE out day one?


No haha! But by 'competing', ala like WWE v WCW. I just don't get that mentality from some on here, or why WWE even needs mentioned.


----------



## Beatles123

Looks like Kenny is going to AEW!!! He said he "lost his phone" and look at the end!


----------



## TD Stinger

Beatles123 said:


> Looks like Kenny is going to AEW!!! He said he "lost his phone" and look at the end!


I'm just gonna advise you to hold on and wait. That image and sound of Kenny's phone ticking could mean he's going to AEW. Could mean something else entirely. There's a good chance Kenny doesn't even know what he's doing yet. And if he decides to leave, they'll spin it how they need to, like when Adam Cole left BTE.

I'd bet money on AEW myself, but anything can happen right now.


----------



## bradatar

Said this in The Elite thread, but Kenny’s phone in a garbage can could be a pun at them saying WWE is trash too. I don’t think he knows yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beatles123

TD Stinger said:


> I'm just gonna advise you to hold on and wait. That image and sound of Kenny's phone ticking could mean he's going to AEW. Could mean something else entirely. There's a good chance Kenny doesn't even know what he's doing yet. And if he decides to leave, they'll spin it how they need to, like when Adam Cole left BTE.
> 
> I'd bet money on AEW myself, but anything can happen right now.


Realistically, I think they shot this with the intention of him signing with them. Hence why Kenny said he "lost his phone" before. Obviously they were setting it up to mean that was HIS phone. However, I imagine they shot or will shoot two different reveals. One for AEW which would be the original plan, and one where they reveal Kenny left for WWE and that ticking was a WWE count down and kenny chucked his phone away out of shame, unable to break the news to them. 

If he has signed with AEW, it makes since they'd wait till the presser to say it as Omega is the biggest star (presumably) they'll have at this early stage.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Beatles123 said:


> Realistically, I think they shot this with the intention of him signing with them. Hence why Kenny said he "lost his phone" before. Obviously they were setting it up to mean that was HIS phone. However, I imagine they shot or will shoot two different reveals. One for AEW which would be the original plan, and one where they reveal Kenny left for WWE and that ticking was a WWE count down and kenny chucked his phone away out of shame, unable to break the news to them.
> 
> If he has signed with AEW, it makes since they'd wait till the presser to say it as Omega is the biggest star (presumably) they'll have at this early stage.


You've gone pretty deep on this lol


----------



## Beatles123

Stinger Fan said:


> You've gone pretty deep on this lol


:shrug not really. two possible outcomes for a situation, thats all.


----------



## 45banshee

WWE,Ring of Honor, Impact Wrestling, now AEW! Lawwd some much wrestling all around. Hopefully AEW will provide some hot competition to other brands to strive to be the best wrestling product!


----------



## McGee

After the big rally tomorrow Kahn is gonna drive a tank to Smackdown along with Cody and The Bucks. Fans will rally in droves behind them and Vince will have to contact the authorities to shut down the craze.


----------



## reamstyles

Omega in AEW is just a short stopover to the inevitable wwe...


----------



## Donnie

opcorn getting ready for mega to either show up at the presser and sign his contract in Hulk Hogan's blood (fuck if you don't get the reference, tbh /s), or for BIG DAVE too announce he's going to WWE.

NOW it interesting, folks 

http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/adstai/wor_new_japan_wants_to_keep_kenny_omega_badly/



> Meltz says it went from “not working with AEW” to “a very good shot of happening” if it means keeping Kenny.
> 
> Also says New Japan want to keep Chris Jericho to do a Jericho vs Tanahashi match this year. His contract expired at the Dome, but Jericho says he wants to stay if a deal gets made.
> 
> One last point is “WWE really wanted him, and it’s not gonna happen”.


----------



## Vic

Omega turned down WWE :lmao thank Christ.

I'd say he and Jericho are a lock for AEW, though I could see Jericho signing an extension for the Tanahashi match.


----------



## Cult03

I really don't think the WWE were as interested as some would like to believe. Kenny is good. He can wrestle. But he's a big fish in a small pond. Also he doesn't look that good. He's pretty skinny and has a terrible haircut. WWE is heavily into a wrestlers look and Omega does not have it


----------



## volde

Is this how they are going to spin why Omega won't be with them for press conference? Well, talks are still going on and all that shit. And I'm sure that they won't be able to announce any partnerships either because everything is still developing. TV deals are also probably still being worked out. Maybe they shouldn't have rushed with that announcement if they don't have anything solid to announce.

Honestly this reeks of bullshit to me. Like this bit: "Dave says the New Japan office found out that Kenny was leaving in that Tokyo Sport article like everyone else did, and they were upset by that.". So Kenny didn't even bother to tell NJPW that he is leaving? What?


----------



## FROSTY

Vic said:


> Omega turned down WWE :lmao thank Christ.
> 
> I'd say he and Jericho are a lock for AEW, though I could see Jericho signing an extension for the Tanahashi match.


If Omega really did turn down the WWE his fans will love him and be even more crazy then they already were.


----------



## Chrome

Hopefully Dave's right or people will be blowing his Twitter up lol.


----------



## Vic

Japan don't work very often if at all, doubt it's a work.


----------



## Desecrated

Cult03 said:


> I really don't think the WWE were as interested as some would like to believe. Kenny is good. He can wrestle. But he's a big fish in a small pond. Also he doesn't look that good. He's pretty skinny and has a terrible haircut. WWE is heavily into a wrestlers look and Omega does not have it


For fuck sake, man.


----------



## TD Stinger

Omega not going to WWE isn't too surprising. And for WWE they'll just gear up for this all over again next year anyways, because if Omega signs with AEW, I doubt he's doing a 5 year dear like The Bucks and potential others did.

As for the rest of the story I guess it depends on how much you trust Dave here. So in the span of a couple of days NJPW said no to AEW but have now turned around to try and keep Omega. I mean that's a really quick turn around.

Something weird is going to happen. Maybe not today at the rally with Kenny still under contract til the 31st, but soon enough.


----------



## Taroostyles

It really does make sense. Kenny wants to do AEW obviously but also wanted to be able to work for NJPW when possible, basically they are forcing NJPWs hand to keep Kenny they are gonna have to say fuck you to ROH.


----------



## V-Trigger

Taroostyles said:


> It really does make sense. Kenny wants to do AEW obviously but also wanted to be able to work for NJPW when possible, basically they are forcing NJPWs hand to keep Kenny they are gonna have to say fuck you to ROH.


ROH has been dogshit for the last couple of years. They didnt have any Full ROH guy on the WK Card besides Cobb on the preshow. They better drop them after the MSG show.


----------



## Donnie

ROH potentially getting fucked over by The Elite. Feels bad, man :mj2


----------



## MC

Donnie said:


> ROH potentially getting fucked over by The Elite. Feels bad, man :mj2


Aw, and I was hoping the Elite would piss off from New Japan too. :cal


Sad times, man. Sad times.


----------



## The Nuke

MC said:


> Aw, and I was hoping the Elite would piss off from New Japan too. :cal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad times, man. Sad times.




Ah, but this is really NJPW wanting that relationship. So you have to point blame at them too.

If AEW gets one of the rumored TV deals which do you think they’ll go for....

1. The Saturday morning local affiliate for ROH

2. The Tuesday Night on TBS for AEW

Money is power



TD Stinger said:


> Omega not going to WWE isn't too surprising. And for WWE they'll just gear up for this all over again next year anyways, because if Omega signs with AEW, I doubt he's doing a 5 year dear like The Bucks and potential others did.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the rest of the story I guess it depends on how much you trust Dave here. So in the span of a couple of days NJPW said no to AEW but have now turned around to try and keep Omega. I mean that's a really quick turn around.
> 
> 
> 
> Something weird is going to happen. Maybe not today at the rally with Kenny still under contract til the 31st, but soon enough.




I doubt Omega will only sign for a year. I’d say more like 2 or 3. More than likely 3.


----------



## just_one

If Jericho shows up at the rally tomorrow that is gonna be HUGE , dare i say more huge than Omega showing up.


----------



## Vic

For anyone unaware The Elite is streaming the presser on the Being the Elite channel at 5 pm EST.


----------



## Death Rider

Vic said:


> For anyone unaware The Elite is streaming the presser on the Being the Elite channel at 5 pm EST.


What time is that in the UK?


----------



## Oneiros

Roy Mustang said:


> What time is that in the UK?


10 pm.


----------



## Cult03

Desecrated said:


> For fuck sake, man.


I'm not saying they aren't after him, just that they're never going to chase him as hard as Meltzer would make you think. Kenny Omega doesn't have the look that the WWE would offer 3 million a year for. He's not on Triple H, Undertaker or Orton levels yet. Plus he does this every year


----------



## RiverFenix

Vic said:


> For anyone unaware The Elite is streaming the presser on the Being the Elite channel at 5 pm EST.


AKA 7am in Japan.



Cult03 said:


> I'm not saying they aren't after him, just that they're never going to chase him as hard as Meltzer would make you think. Kenny Omega doesn't have the look that the WWE would offer 3 million a year for. He's not on Triple H, Undertaker or Orton levels yet. Plus he does this every year


His value to wwe is to keep him away from competition. That is worth $3M to the wwe. 

WWE has 100 wrestlers at the PC, never fires anybody anymore when they have nothing planned for them - it's all about keeping talent away from competitors.


----------



## V-Trigger

Cult03 said:


> I'm not saying they aren't after him, just that they're never going to chase him as hard as Meltzer would make you think. Kenny Omega doesn't have the look that the WWE would offer 3 million a year for. He's not on Triple H, Undertaker or Orton levels yet. Plus he does this every year


Yeah, the guy making 3 companies bend to him isn't valuable enough.


----------



## Taroostyles

just_one said:


> If Jericho shows up at the rally tomorrow that is gonna be HUGE , dare i say more huge than Omega showing up.


It's funny, in a way this is kind of true. Everyone is talking about Kenny and rightfully so but Jericho signing on is the 1st shot if there's going to be a true war with WWE. A mainstream legend like Jericho putting his faith in this means he seriously feels like it's going to take off. 

Kenny we all expect cause he's best friends with the Bucks but Jericho means shit is for real. And if Goldberg signs on after that they officially will have a casual audience from the jump.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Statement from Shad Khan and Tony Khan on All Elite Wrestling

https://wrestlingnews.co/aew-news/statement-from-shad-khan-and-tony-khan-on-all-elite-wrestling/

So Shad is "all in" on this too. Huh. :hmm:


----------



## V-Trigger

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Statement from Shad Khan and Tony Khan on All Elite Wrestling
> 
> 
> 
> https://wrestlingnews.co/aew-news/statement-from-shad-khan-and-tony-khan-on-all-elite-wrestling/
> 
> So Shad is "all in" on this too. Huh. :hmm:


Looks like they have Shad backing them. Promising.


----------



## The Nuke

Now if AEW gets Kenny(which it seems they will) and Jericho( which is very possible) then they need a CM PUNK to complete the set.

Punk will go if they make him a worthwhile offer. 

Omega
Jericho
Punk
Cody

Enough there to give some big shows for maybe even a year.


----------



## volde

V-Trigger said:


> Yeah, the guy making 3 companies bend to him isn't valuable enough.


But we don't know that. What we have is bunch of rumours, weird speculations and kayfabe interviews being used as arguments. 

For all we know WWE offered him 1mil, he refused and is already signed with NJPW.

I mean, Dave said that NJPW weren't aware that Omega is leaving until they read kayfabe interview from Tokyo Sports. What the fuck? How that is possible if this isn't a work? Are idiots running NJPW?


----------



## T Hawk

volde said:


> I mean, Dave said that NJPW weren't aware that Omega is leaving until they read kayfabe interview from Tokyo Sports. What the fuck? How that is possible if this isn't a work? Are idiots running NJPW?


because more likely than not, Dave is talking out of his ass.

Look at how Gedo has booked Jay White over the last year and tell me NJPW didn't know there was a 99% Kenny was leaving at the end of his contract. White has gotten a stronger 1st year push than even Okada Kazuchika did. It's not because White is some one-of-a-kind bluechip franchise player, it's called they didn't want to be caught with their dick in their hands like last time when AJ left and then it was "oh shit. well, we have 1 day to make Omega," so they put all of their energy into White cause they've known he was heir apparent to the #1 gaijin spot. There can only be 1 #1 gaijin at a time, and it's Jay White now.

This is what Gedo has done to get White ready to take over as #1 gaijin:
- gave White Tanahashi at the Dome in his very 1st match
- had White pin Omega the next month
- had white pin Tanahashi AND Okada in consecutive nights in the G1
- became White's manager
- made him leader of the top gaijin faction
- had White pin Okada in the Tokyo Dome which is the rarest win to get in NJPW
- now he's challenging and likely gets the HW title

all while this is happening
- Everybody that was thought to leave were being fazed out and kicked out of Bullet Club starting in Fall
- Everybody who was thought to leave dropped their titles and did the job

Now, whether Omega goes to WWE or this AEW is a different story, but read the writing on the wall he's done as a full time guy in NJPW and NJPW has known this. Just look at the booking.

I don't buy for 1 second NJPW hasn't known for a while that Kenny was likely done.


----------



## Desecrated

Cult03 said:


> I'm not saying they aren't after him, just that they're never going to chase him as hard as Meltzer would make you think. Kenny Omega doesn't have the look that the WWE would offer 3 million a year for. He's not on Triple H, Undertaker or Orton levels yet. Plus he does this every year


This post has more optimism than any fantasy booking theory that's come out in the thread. They'll pay him what he likes if they want to cut the head off AEW. They'll match the salary or demands if they know they stand a chance and it isn't a wasted effort. He has the look as moreso than their Smackdown main eventers do. The look is an imaginary criteria. Styles looked like a hick and spoke like one his entire TNA run. That hasn't stopped his success in WWE. And the three names you listed have different values. Triple H is an executive and Orton/Taker have lost a large chunk of their million+ value.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I'm hyped for this press conference! :mark:


----------



## Desecrated

T Hawk said:


> because more likely than not, Dave is talking out of his ass.
> 
> Look at how Gedo has booked Jay White over the last year and tell me NJPW didn't know there was a 99% Kenny was leaving at the end of his contract. White has gotten a stronger 1st year push than even Okada Kazuchika did. It's not because White is some one-of-a-kind bluechip franchise player, it's called they didn't want to be caught with their dick in their hands like last time when AJ left and then it was "oh shit. well, we have 1 day to make Omega," so they put all of their energy into White cause they've known he was heir apparent to the #1 gaijin spot. There can only be 1 #1 gaijin at a time, and it's Jay White now.
> 
> This is what Gedo has done to get White ready to take over as #1 gaijin:
> - gave White Tanahashi at the Dome in his very 1st match
> - had White pin Omega the next month
> - had white pin Tanahashi AND Okada in consecutive nights in the G1
> - became White's manager
> - made him leader of the top gaijin faction
> - had White pin Okada in the Tokyo Dome which is the rarest win to get in NJPW
> - now he's challenging and likely gets the HW title
> 
> all while this is happening
> - Everybody that was thought to leave were being fazed out and kicked out of Bullet Club starting in Fall
> - Everybody who was thought to leave dropped their titles and did the job
> 
> Now, whether Omega goes to WWE or this AEW is a different story, but read the writing on the wall he's done as a full time guy in NJPW and NJPW has known this. Just look at the booking.
> 
> I don't buy for 1 second NJPW hasn't known for a while that Kenny was likely done.


It's a good point that the fading of the Elite is probably the best sign that they anticipated Omega's potential departure. If he was likely staying while the rest were leaving, they might have kept Yujiro and Chase affiliated. But they shuffled the deck ahead of time (re-purposed the Bullet Club back to traditional roots) and re-aligned two of the existing Elite members with the Bullet Club. Scurll probably wouldn't work NJPW without the Elite and Ibushi's completely up in the air. Within 2 days, they removed any trace of the Elite. Would they have done that if Omega had strongly hinted he was staying?

Obviously they'd like to keep him for big shows but I think they always knew he was off to AEW around September or October.


----------



## TD Stinger

One thing I'm interested in seeing, which is something that Metlz, brought up is who can they get to play the bad guy for them. Because while obviously Omega, Cody, The Bucks, etc. are big names, they're all in the same group, and the crowd's going to treat them like babyfaces.

So once they have a full fledged roster and they have to book ahead for more than just one show every now and again, who are they going to get to go ahead guys like Cody and Omega for extended periods of time. Because we've already seen these guys for example have an extended feud.

That'll be interesting to see.



The Nuke said:


> I doubt Omega will only sign for a year. I’d say more like 2 or 3. More than likely 3.


I'm just basing off what he's always done. He knows he's the hottest thing outside WWE. And he knows he always that door open if he wants to go through it. And every year he positions himself to be the talk of wrestling in December/January.

I have no reason to believe he won't continue to do the same. I know Omega is a founding member of The Elite. But we all know this is Cody and The Buck's brain child. And I just can't see him committing nearly as much as they have.


----------



## volde

Thinking more about it, they even released posters for NJ Cup that feature Tana, Okada, Naito _and_ White as big four. In other words it sounds like there wasn't much of a bidding war for Omega.

I don't think that Ibushi is up in the air. They announced that he'll take a tour off due to injuries, which implies that he'll be back for next tour. If he was leaving or they weren't sure about him then they probably wouldn't say anything or make it more vague.


----------



## Kishido

I see a lot of potential when Kenny really signs with AEW... if the likes as Jericho and some other rumored names will come in as well we have some nice roster... and people from WWE mid card heaven with no future may think over it.

And we still have CM Punk with nothing to do besides getting the crap beaten out at UFC... where I still give him Kudos for trying


----------



## Beatles123

So Shahid IS involved!

What did i say?! :trips2


----------



## Stetho

volde said:


> But we don't know that. What we have is bunch of rumours, weird speculations and kayfabe interviews being used as arguments.
> 
> For all we know WWE offered him 1mil, he refused and is already signed with NJPW.
> 
> I mean, Dave said that NJPW weren't aware that Omega is leaving until they read kayfabe interview from Tokyo Sports. What the fuck? How that is possible if this isn't a work? Are idiots running NJPW?


At this point I think Meltzer is just completely part of the teasing unfortunately. Speculation means money for everyone in this little comedy.


----------



## Chan Hung

Wow the statement from Kahn has me pumped !!! This guy is passionate and loves wrestling and hes a billionaire and wants to sign top talent. Lets see whose available. 
Goldberg
Jericho
CM Punk
Sting
Alberto Del Rio
Carlito
Ryback
Jim Ross
John Morrison
Etc...


----------



## Stinger Fan

T Hawk said:


> because more likely than not, Dave is talking out of his ass.
> 
> Look at how Gedo has booked Jay White over the last year and tell me NJPW didn't know there was a 99% Kenny was leaving at the end of his contract. White has gotten a stronger 1st year push than even Okada Kazuchika did. It's not because White is some one-of-a-kind bluechip franchise player, it's called they didn't want to be caught with their dick in their hands like last time when AJ left and then it was "oh shit. well, we have 1 day to make Omega," so they put all of their energy into White cause they've known he was heir apparent to the #1 gaijin spot. There can only be 1 #1 gaijin at a time, and it's Jay White now.
> 
> This is what Gedo has done to get White ready to take over as #1 gaijin:
> - gave White Tanahashi at the Dome in his very 1st match
> - had White pin Omega the next month
> - had white pin Tanahashi AND Okada in consecutive nights in the G1
> - became White's manager
> - made him leader of the top gaijin faction
> - had White pin Okada in the Tokyo Dome which is the rarest win to get in NJPW
> - now he's challenging and likely gets the HW title
> 
> all while this is happening
> - Everybody that was thought to leave were being fazed out and kicked out of Bullet Club starting in Fall
> - Everybody who was thought to leave dropped their titles and did the job
> 
> Now, whether Omega goes to WWE or this AEW is a different story, but read the writing on the wall he's done as a full time guy in NJPW and NJPW has known this. Just look at the booking.
> 
> I don't buy for 1 second NJPW hasn't known for a while that Kenny was likely done.


I understand your point, but if they knew Omega was leaving, why bother putting the belt on him in the first place when they could have just had Naito win the belt? Also, didn't Okada win the title in his second month with the company beating Tanahashi? Jay White lost his first match back and beat Omega for the Us title. Not really comparable


----------



## Beatles123

Stinger Fan said:


> I understand your point, but if they knew Omega was leaving, why bother putting the belt on him in the first place when they could have just had Naito win the belt? Also, didn't Okada win the title in his second month with the company beating Tanahashi? Jay White lost his first match back and beat Omega for the Us title. Not really comparable


Its called a thank you run. They knew Omega was a big reason why americans watched. Now they have to rebuild.


----------



## Obfuscation

Not really gonna buy Omega's built up rise in the company as a "thank you" run when it lasted from Dominion to Wrestle Kingdom. Let alone all the arc that got him from 2016 to June of last year.


----------



## Beatles123

Obfuscation said:


> Not really gonna buy Omega's built up rise in the company as a "thank you" run when it lasted from Dominion to Wrestle Kingdom. Let alone all the arc that got him from 2016 to June of last year.


Its not likr NJPW were ever planning to build around him being champ.


----------



## T Hawk

Stinger Fan said:


> I understand your point, but if they knew Omega was leaving, why bother putting the belt on him in the first place when they could have just had Naito win the belt?


Cause they can (and did) still make money with Omega as champion. They got a Tokyo Dome main event out of it and got their heart and soul to beat him for it. They got 6-months of shows from it from Dominion -> Jan 4. The only big draw match NJPW has left ATM is Okada Kazuchika vs. Naito Tetsuya and Gedo is protecting that match up and they didn't have to burn thru another one of those thanks to this Omega title reign.

Just because a guy is leaving doesn't mean you don't book them or stop giving them titles or try to squeeze as much money as possible from them. Don't get me wrong, you don't let them leave without putting someone over, but NJPW had them all do just that: get beat in the Dome and do the job to those who are staying.

Only questionable thing about the booking for me is how he beat Okada Kazuchika at Dominion. Never liked that they let him beat him twice in one night, but w/e it contributes to the bigger pictureof the story of Okada Kazuchika's rise like a phoenix from the ashes.

Ofc NJPW would love to have kept Kenny full time, but NJPW have been bracing for impact of Kenny and The Elite's exit all year long. Jay White's huge push is all the evidence needed. #1 gaijins are a lot like Highlanders: there can only be one, and Jay White is that 1.

I like Switchblade, but if we're being honest he's not ready for this spot he's still 2-years away from truly being able to be the guy NJPW need him to be. But he's being thrust into the spot cause he's a Dojo boy and NJPW has nobody else to fill the role.


----------



## just_one

i know they will be annoucing the tuesday night slot has evidence by the trademark already in place but what IF they announce they are going head to head with Raw and also announce Jericho , Goldberg and Omega...man...that would be amazing!


----------



## RiverFenix

Chan Hung said:


> Goldberg
> Jericho
> CM Punk
> Sting
> Alberto Del Rio
> Carlito
> Ryback
> Jim Ross
> John Morrison
> Etc...


I don't touch Sting, ADR, Ryback, Carlito. Only want Ross for adviser role, John Morrison is too campy for my liking - we don't need "Johnny Elite". 

I'd be interested in Goldberg as a "Monday Night Wars" big name that those fans might remember. However I'd put a call into Steve Austin first. Jericho would be a good get both to show Vince that he can be poached and because Jericho has a lot of friends past and present in the business. He'd be great for "networking". CM Punk would just be the "now" big name - he was red hot not too long ago - though supposedly everybody hates his guts in the pro-wrestling business these days. But business is business and money is to be made there for all sides.


----------



## volde

Stinger Fan said:


> Also, didn't Okada win the title in his second month with the company beating Tanahashi? Jay White lost his first match back and beat Omega for the Us title. Not really comparable


He is speaking about overall year: 

On return Okada faced Yoshi-Hashi in the Dome, White faced Tana in the dome. Getting a match against Tana is bigger deal than winning against Yoshi-Hashi.
Okada won the belt in "Rainmaker shock", but dropped it back to Tana few months later. White also dropped the USA title, but he was "protected" in the loss.
Okada won G1, but ended up losing his WK match. And in G1 he didn't really beat any "names", finals were against frigging Karl Anderson. White didn't win G1, but had back-to-back wins over Okada and Tana and ended up winning his WK match against Okada.
Okada joined Chaos, but didn't become the leader for a while. White joined BC and became the leader. 

I'm not sure if I fully agree that White had better year, but it is close and depends a bit on how you value certain things.


As for Omega's booking, I think it served two additional purposes: 
1. G1 curse was broken and they didn't have to sacrifice Okada or Naito for it. Next year G1 winner won't face the usual "G1 winner always loses" and "maybe this year G1 winner should win" talking points that detract a bit from the matches. 
2. Omega, despite being one of the big 4, failed "ACE test" by being unable to defeat Tana in the Dome. Only people to have wins over Tana now are Nakamura, Okada and Naito. This makes their wins slightly more important now since even Omega couldn't beat Tana.


----------



## Beatles123

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I don't touch Sting, ADR, Ryback, Carlito. Only want Ross for adviser role, John Morrison is too campy for my liking - we don't need "Johnny Elite".
> 
> I'd be interested in Goldberg as a "Monday Night Wars" big name that those fans might remember. However I'd put a call into Steve Austin first. Jericho would be a good get both to show Vince that he can be poached and because Jericho has a lot of friends past and present in the business. He'd be great for "networking". CM Punk would just be the "now" big name - he was red hot not too long ago - though supposedly everybody hates his guts in the pro-wrestling business these days. But business is business and money is to be made there for all sides.


Theres no way in seven FLAVORES of hell Stone Cold would ever join a Non-WWE wrestling venture.

UPDATE:

http://nodq.com/news/548976161.shtml



> Dave Meltzer of F4WOnline.com discussed what is next for Kenny Omega in the world of wrestling:
> 
> “New Japan does not want to lose Kenny Omega, badly.”
> 
> “I think, again, this is exceedingly educated speculation that things will change in this relationship. The idea as of Saturday was that New Japan was gonna work with Ring Of Honor. ROH I guess didn’t really want The Young Bucks and Cody and those guys on the [Madison Square] Garden show. There’s kind of a weird situation there. Everybody’s nice and everybody’s cordial with each other but business is business and New Japan has partnered with Ring Of Honor and All Elite is starting out and New Japan was nice to them but they were not going to break up their partnership with Ring Of Honor over All Elite so everything was kind of status quo and All Elite was looking like they weren’t going to have a relationship with New Japan.”
> 
> Meltzer added that we probably won't know anything official until February 1st and that AEW and NJPW could end up working together due to NJPW wanting to keep using Omega:
> 
> “Kenny Omega has not said this specifically but the tea leaves kind of say it. I kind of heard from WWE that they really wanted him and it’s not gonna happen unless there are changes. It’s gonna be All Elite. If that’s the case, New Japan really wants Kenny Omega so they may be working with All Elite. I don’t know how it’s all gonna come down but it definitely went from the idea that they may work with All Elite at some point to now I think its got a very good shot of happening but there’s still a lot of barriers and its a very complicated issue. New Japan really wants Kenny Omega and they really want Chris Jericho.”
> 
> Thanks to WrestlingNews.co for the quotes.


----------



## RiverFenix

just_one said:


> i know they will be annoucing the tuesday night slot has evidence by the trademark already in place but what IF they announce they are going head to head with Raw and also announce Jericho , Goldberg and Omega...man...that would be amazing!


Nah, it would be too much too soon. Tuesday Night would be perfect given Smackdown is leaving the night when it switches to Fox. A lot of wrestling fans used to Tuesday night wrasslin could be a built in audience. 

I could see WWE trying to counter program by moving NXT first airing to that timeslot/night. 

Tuesday is actually a really good night - Mondays have Monday Night Football half the year, Fridays usually suck as tv nights, Thursdays used to be the weekly anchor for networks. 

If Vince wasn't married to the idea of MONDAY NIGHT RAW IS WAR!! and Fox was intent on moving SDL later in the week, WWE should slide Raw back to Tuesdays and avoid MNF.


----------



## shandcraig

Kenny better not go to wwe. He needs to join the young bucks as some of the first top stars to take astand and show these stubborn wrestling fans that you need to think out ofthecrappy wwe box. Theres a successful life outside wwe and its rising. 

Wrestlers are proving it. Going places and staying away from the brand that controls what make these wrestlers stars before going to them


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

FORMER WWE STAR LOOKS TO BE SIGNING WITH AEW

http://www.pwinsider.com/ViewArticle.php?id=123049


Please let this be true.


----------



## just_one

MoxleyMoxx said:


> FORMER WWE STAR LOOKS TO BE SIGNING WITH AEW
> 
> http://www.pwinsider.com/ViewArticle.php?id=123049
> 
> 
> Please let this be true.


oh boy...


----------



## T Hawk

volde said:


> 2. Omega, despite being one of the big 4, failed "ACE test" by being unable to defeat Tana in the Dome. Only people to have wins over Tana now are Nakamura, Okada and Naito. This makes their wins slightly more important now since even Omega couldn't beat Tana.


Underrated point that some will discard, BUT it matters.
IDK if I would even include Nakamura on that list. While he factually did beat him, he wasn't Ace Tana. Only 2 people can claim to have beaten Ace Tana in his Tokyo Dome, and Omega failing undoubtedly elevates those wins. Those 2 people just happen to be the Top 2 native guys for the next 5-10 years that NJPW will ride on.


----------



## Genking48

MoxleyMoxx said:


> FORMER WWE STAR LOOKS TO BE SIGNING WITH AEW
> 
> http://www.pwinsider.com/ViewArticle.php?id=123049
> 
> 
> Please let this be true.


Please no. Stay in Dragon Gate. Please PAC. Don't fall for the Elite meme.


----------



## Death Rider

PAC signing makes perfect sense. Shocked it took this long to speculated on


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Genking48 said:


> Please no. Stay in Dragon Gate. Please PAC. Don't fall for the Elite meme.


couldn't he do both Dragon Gate and AEW?


----------



## Genking48

MoxleyMoxx said:


> couldn't he do both Dragon Gate and AEW?


I guess he could. But from what I see with guys working multiple promotions. One of the promotions always end up being the one you give most attention while the other promotion ends up getting a lot less of your focus. 

And selfish as I am, since I don't currently plan to watch AEW at all, I'd prefer it if Dragon Gate is PAC's main priority.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

Genking48 said:


> I guess he could. But from what I see with guys working multiple promotions. One of the promotions always end up being the one you give most attention while the other ending up getting 30% of your attention.
> 
> And selfish as I am, since I don't currently plan to watch AEW at all, I'd prefer it if Dragon Gate is PAC's main priority.


Well PAC did turn down showing up at ALL-IN because he wanted to appear in DG first. Given that & him being the Dream Gate Champion, I can see him just working AEW between tours.

Or hell, since AEW needs guys for a roster, they may even form some kind of relationship with Dragon Gate. Anything can happen at this rate. :draper2


----------



## Beatles123

Genking48 said:


> I guess he could. But from what I see with guys working multiple promotions. One of the promotions always end up being the one you give most attention while the other promotion ends up getting a lot less of your focus.
> 
> And selfish as I am, since I don't currently plan to watch AEW at all, I'd prefer it if Dragon Gate is PAC's main priority.


Wouldn't the entire GOAL of AEW be to sign people you want to watch? :shrug


----------



## Genking48

Beatles123 said:


> Wouldn't the entire GOAL of AEW be to sign people you want to watch? :shrug


Maybe that's their plan, but for me that isn't enough :shrug I'm not really a fan of any of the Elite guys. I feel like when The Elite grew from Bullet Club and into their own entity, that really killed my interest in NJPW and I've only cautiously started paying attention again up towards Wrestle Kingdom, I haven't watched Being The Elite and I don't plan to watch it, I didn't feel a need to watch All In, and I don't feel a need to watch a promotion that is run and centered around The Elite.

So yeah PAC can sign with them if he wants to. But it's not going to get me watching the promotion.


----------



## Beatles123

Genking48 said:


> Maybe that's their plan, but for me that isn't enough :shrug I'm not really a fan of any of the Elite guys. I feel like when The Elite grew from Bullet Club and into their own entity, that really killed my interest in NJPW and I've only cautiously started paying attention again up towards Wrestle Kingdom, I haven't watched Being The Elite and I don't plan to watch it, I didn't feel a need to watch All In, and I don't feel a need to watch a promotion that is run and centered around The Elite.
> 
> So yeah PAC can sign with them if he wants to. But it's not going to get me watching the promotion.


It sounds to me like you're just not watching out of principal and thats not fair TBH. If they sign wrestler you like and use them well, wouldn't not watching out of prejudice be more YOUR problem than PAC or the Elite's?


----------



## Genking48

Beatles123 said:


> It sounds to me like you're just not watching out of principal and thats not fair TBH. If they sign wrestler you like and use them well, wouldn't not watching out of prejudice be more YOUR problem than PAC or the Elite's?


I am not watching out of principal, I don't feel like the main guys of the promotion entertain me and thus I'm not going to watch. I even said my reason for not wanting him to sign with them was a selfish one. I never claimed otherwise :shrug


----------



## Beatles123

Genking48 said:


> I am not watching out of principal, I don't feel like the main guys of the promotion entertain me and thus I'm not going to watch. I even said my reason for not wanting him to sign with them was a selfish one. I never claimed otherwise :shrug


Thats just...extremely close minded to me. Like, you haven't watched BTE so you haven't even seen how nicely they tell stories with intriguing plots and character development. So for all you know AEW could end up using PAC greatly and having a great product, but you wouldn't watch it because of some grudge? It just seems unfair. :shrug

anyway, *UPDATE:*

http://nodq.com/news/548984772.shtml



> PWInsider.com is reporting that former WWE star Neville (now known as PAC) was spotted in Jacksonville, FL. Neville is not backstage at Smackdown so the belief is that he’s in town for the All Elite Wrestling rally.
> 
> ProWrestlingSheet.com is reporting that indy star MJF aka Maxwell Jacob Friedman has also been spotted near the TIAA Bank Field where the AEW rally is taking place.
> 
> Stay tuned for more updates from today’s AEW rally.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082717444890869761


----------



## bradatar

Hmm I'm an hour away...yeah screw it I'm gonna leave work now and head to Jacksonville.


----------



## Beatles123

bradatar said:


> Hmm I'm an hour away...yeah screw it I'm gonna leave work now and head to Jacksonville.


BASED! Now give us reports from the scene! :tommy


----------



## T Hawk

Real talk, I'm so proud of Cody today. First he promotes and sells out ALL IN in minutes, next thing you know he's running his own promotion and it's the talk of the sports world and is about to change wrestling as we know it.

He is a true treasure and true credit to wrestling.

Has anybody given back to the independent scene more than Cody?


----------



## Beatles123

:lenny


----------



## Obfuscation

MJF :cozy



Beatles123 said:


> Its not likr NJPW were ever planning to build around him being champ.


Not over Tanahashi or Okada in the long run, only because they're the Ace & the successor, but still was one of the big four stars and got a reign out of it. Naito overlaps Omega and even he didn't get anything near what Omega received. Still hasn't.


----------



## T Hawk

Obfuscation said:


> Naito overlaps Omega and even he didn't get anything near what Omega received. Still hasn't.


tbf that's because Omega was leaving and Naito Tetsuya isn't going anywhere.

They have time to with Naito Tetsuya and can pace themselves accordingly.


----------



## Obfuscation

By that logic Naito is gonna be waiting for a long time unless he spooks someone to speculate he won't return. The apparent way to win a championship.


----------



## Beatles123

Why are we talking about NJPW? Its AEW's day :lenny


----------



## Dave Santos

delete double post


----------



## Dave Santos

So forbes is saying that the rally will be held at 5pm est. (45 min from now). Is this right or is the rally being held at 5pm pacific.



Dave Santos said:


> Tuesday, January 8 at 5 p.m. ET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube: Being The Elite
> Twitter: @AEWrestling
> Facebook: @TheYoungBucks
> Instagram: @
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/brianm...lite-wrestling-aew-rally-online/#2feddd8035ea
Click to expand...


----------



## rbl85

think it start in 30min


----------



## Ace

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082740631330607107
roud


----------



## Mango13

Is this going to be streamed anywhere or?


----------



## Dave Santos

rbl85 said:


> think it start in 30min


Thanks.



Ace said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082740631330607107
> roud


 Looks good


----------



## Beatles123

Mango13 said:


> Is this going to be streamed anywhere or?


On the BTE youtube channel


----------



## Dave Santos

Mango13 said:


> Is this going to be streamed anywhere or?


I provided a few places a few posts up. I had the same question as you earlier.


----------



## rbl85

Mango13 said:


> Is this going to be streamed anywhere or?


https://t.co/fPJcGn4hA1
https://t.co/Tnd6fgrZZu
https://t.co/HgNV1ePLix
https://t.co/BOPUGVS8rJ


----------



## Ace

Will the rally be streamed? I'm hearing BTE youtube page and Brandi's IG.

Can someone please confirm?

Edit:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082747537721884679


----------



## just_one

Mango13 said:


> Is this going to be streamed anywhere or?


youtube , being the elite channel


----------



## Ace

Pac has signed :fuckyeah

According to Alvarez there will be a big towards the end of the rally. 

Please be Punk, I'd cry tears of joy if it's him.


----------



## Mango13

Dave Santos said:


> I provided a few places a few posts up. I had the same question as you earlier.





rbl85 said:


> https://t.co/fPJcGn4hA1
> https://t.co/Tnd6fgrZZu
> https://t.co/HgNV1ePLix
> https://t.co/BOPUGVS8rJ





just_one said:


> youtube , being the elite channel




Thanks.

Also YouTube streaming? why not just set up a Twitch channel.


----------



## Dave Santos

Ace said:


> Will the rally be streamed? I'm hearing BTE youtube page and Brandi's IG.
> 
> Can someone please confirm?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082747537721884679


Yeah its strange. I filtered live on youtube for aew and I couldn't even get people at the rally, or in the crowd. Nothing shows up.


----------



## Beatles123

Bryan Alvarez: 



> “There is one guy who is going to be at the AEW rally today that is coming out last, and he’s being kept so secret that most people there have no idea who it is.”


:taker NANI?!?!


----------



## just_one

Ace said:


> Pac has signed :fuckyes
> 
> According to Alvarez there will be a big towards the end of the rally.
> 
> Please be Punk, I'd cry tears of joy if it's him.


Jericho or Omega.

punk would be HUGE for mainstream though , even bigger than Jericho


----------



## Dave Santos

Being the elite channel gained 2000 subs on youtube in 1 hour lol.


----------



## Ace

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082752373544628226


----------



## T Hawk

It's just hitting me now that he did. I cannot believe Cody actually did it.
Who would have thought 2 years ago Cody would be leading the way in changing the foundation of wrestling?

It's surreal.


----------



## TD Stinger

Big surprise? That’ll be interesting. Couldn’t be Omega with his contract situation.

Jericho? Don’t know who else would meet that criteria.


----------



## Taroostyles

Gotta be Jericho, Goldberg, or Punk.


----------



## Ace

If it's Goldberg, damn.

He drew HUGE numbers for the WWE on his return. He actually got people to watch the full 3 hrs lmao.

Obviously he wont have the same impact, but he'd definitely bring in a lot of fans and help sell AEW to networks.


----------



## rbl85

Just found out that Cody is only 33 XD


----------



## T Hawk

Gotta be Bill Goldberg
Goldberg would be absolutely enormous and is the biggest name available by a wide margin.


----------



## The Nuke

Let’s hope it’s not the Dixie Carter version of surprise


----------



## T Hawk

The Nuke said:


> Let’s hope it’s not the Dixie Carter version of surprise


Matt Morgan or Hernandez?


----------



## Taroostyles

Does the stream start right at 5pm?


----------



## Mango13

Stream is up

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HLm_yrHcPQ


----------



## Dave Santos

Imagine its Batista


----------



## Ace

11k watching already on the BTE channel

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HLm_yrHcPQ


----------



## T Hawk

Based Big Body Conrad thanking Cody for drawing the house
kada


----------



## Ace

Up to 20k.


----------



## T Hawk

Ace said:


> Up to 20k.


sells 10k tickets in minutes
draws 20k viewers before the event even starts

how does he do it?


----------



## RiverFenix

Gotta lose that overhead crowd shot.


----------



## Mango13

They are showing an aerial shot right now on stream and I'm not gonna lie I expected there to be more people out there.


----------



## T Hawk

god look at that sky cam!
there could be 10k people there!

EDIT: ya'll crazy. that's a lot people. Don't ever play guess the jellybean game at the carnival.


----------



## Jokerface17

T Hawk said:


> Ace said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up to 20k.
> 
> 
> 
> sells 10k tickets in minutes
> draws 20k viewers before the event even starts
> 
> how does he do it?
Click to expand...


The Grandson of a Plumber


----------



## Mango13

And the streams dead.


----------



## Switchblade Club

The stream won't even work :lmao

great start for AEW


----------



## T Hawk

draw so many viewers to YT that the stream crashes.

kada kada kada


----------



## Dave Santos

Its the worst when it happens in sports. Stream crashes.


----------



## Mango13

T Hawk said:


> god look at that sky cam!
> there could be 10k people there!
> 
> EDIT: ya'll crazy. that's a lot people. Don't ever play guess the jellybean game at the carnival.



Might want to get your eyes checked. that is no where close to 10k ppl


----------



## RiverFenix

T Hawk said:


> god look at that sky cam!
> there could be 10k people there!
> 
> EDIT: ya'll crazy. that's a lot people. Don't ever play guess the jellybean game at the carnival.


You were the Trump crowd counter weren't you?


----------



## Switchblade Club

Twitter stream is still working


----------



## Mango13

YouTube stream is back https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSXYPn_VnDk


----------



## Ace

This stream is not good, probably didn't expect this many people to be watching.


----------



## Ace

Frankie and Christopher Daniels signed :fuckyeah


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082759281382961152


----------



## Switchblade Club

This is kinda cringeworthy I'm not gonna lie, stream is very amateur.


----------



## T Hawk

I feel like this is watching The Royal Wedding or something.
What a monumental day for wrestling.


----------



## Sensei Utero

Daniels and Kazarian ? :bjpenn pretty cool.


----------



## Switchblade Club

The crowd reaction :lmao


----------



## T Hawk

that CODY chant god what a man
kada kada kada


----------



## RiverFenix

Cody needs to take his last name back. It's time.


----------



## Mango13

WWE cuts pyro because of cost, AEW has it at their press conference lol


----------



## Ace

Cheerleaders :bjpenn


----------



## T Hawk

Crowd is literally thanking Cody for saving wrestling


----------



## Switchblade Club

Mango13 said:


> WWE cuts pyro because of cost, AEW has it at their press conference lol


AEW needs to put more money into cameras and streaming.


----------



## Dave Santos

Is the sound quality better on twitter? Can barely hear Cody chants on Youtube?


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

Switchblade Club said:


> The crowd reaction :lmao


they are outside in an open windy place and the crowd is not micd up


----------



## Ace

Is Cody talking about Orton? (mentor).


----------



## T Hawk

How did WWE and NJPW let this happen?


----------



## Ace

Wins and losses will matter. Thank god.


----------



## Switchblade Club

Mysteriobiceps said:


> they are outside in an open windy place and the crowd is not micd up


But lets be honest does anyone really give a fuck about SCU?


----------



## Ace

Thank you Young Bucks chants.


----------



## Peter Manda

That surprise at the end will be CM Punk. He hates WWE. What better way to show them middle finger than joining with company that has big future.......maybe, because this is cringey so far.


----------



## Ace

Khan family approached Cody and The Bucks.


----------



## Mordecay

Crowd is kinda dead, or at least more quiet than I expected


----------



## T Hawk

Billionaire Khans think Cody and the Bucks will literally change the world!


----------



## T Hawk

THEY GOT OWE?!!!! WWE IS FINISHED!!!!!


----------



## Ace

OWE partnership with AEW.


----------



## Ace

Double or Nothing at the MGM.


----------



## Mango13

Double or Nothing May 25th. Still no mention of signings or tv deals though.


----------



## T Hawk

Will we follow you to Vegas, Cody?
Of course we will! We'll follow you into the mists of Avalon!


----------



## TD Stinger

Double or Nothing, May 25th, MGM Grand Arena.


----------



## Mordecay

Brandi's entrance theme is so cringey :hmm


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

Switchblade Club said:


> But lets be honest does anyone really give a fuck about SCU?


I think they are decent. Do not care too much though.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Wtf is OWE?


----------



## Ace

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082759091477463045


----------



## T Hawk

if she brings out Momo I will have a heart attack!


----------



## Switchblade Club

Ace said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082759091477463045


They need to announce huge names today.


----------



## Mordecay

I mean, they already signed Britt Baker :shrug


----------



## Ace

I think they should have started with the big announcement tbh. Goldberg, Punk, Jericho, Omega whoever.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez

So apparently there are some backstage reports that one main eventer and several NXT upper carders are very vocal about jumping the ship


----------



## MC

Calling STRONG HEARTS "Good Hearts" :lmao Great start (Y)


----------



## Stetho

Wow, getting China on board may be the biggest announcement actually.


----------



## FROSTY

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005969238652325890


----------



## T Hawk

MOMO???!!!!!!

oh it's just Brit Baker oh.


----------



## Ace

Majmo_Mendez said:


> So apparently there are some backstage reports that one main eventer and several NXT upper carders are very vocal about jumping the ship


 Link?

I could see Balor and Cole definitely going. Balor isn't used well and Cole is friends with The Elite.


----------



## Mordecay

They signed the least important woman in that 4 way, big deal


----------



## TD Stinger

Britt Baker, one of the best in the world?

OK, she's decent and all and I gt hyping her up, but the hyperbole on that statement is hilarious. I'm interested to see who else they can bring around her. Hopefully women like Tessa Blanchard and Tenille Dashwood.


----------



## Oneiros

Just turned on the stream. Did I miss something?


----------



## Mango13

TD Stinger said:


> Britt Baker, one of the best in the world?
> 
> OK, she's decent and all and I gt hyping her up, but the hyperbole on that statement is hilarious. I'm interested to see who else they can bring around her. Hopefully women like Tessa Blanchard and Tenille Dashwood.



Would mark out for Tenille


----------



## T Hawk

SUPERSIZE ME CONRAD


----------



## Mordecay

Who is this geek?


----------



## Ace

LMAO I like this guy.


----------



## Mango13

Turkey tits :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club

What is this?


----------



## TD Stinger

MJF.

He'll be a heel they build up for awhile on AEW.


----------



## Dave Santos

Ace said:


> LMAO I like this guy.


I like him also. Seen him in MLW. Gets heat all the time.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Miz called he wants his gimmick back


----------



## Stetho

Discount Ethan Carter 3. Saying "I'm better than you" is not a good heel catchphrase in any way.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Def a bootleg Miz


----------



## elo

Walmart Miz!


----------



## RealLegend Killer

Too much hype for too much cringe


----------



## Even Flow

Mango13 said:


> Would mark out for Tenille


She's under contract to ROH, so she won't be signing with All Elite.


----------



## Peter Manda

Lol bad Miz wannabe


----------



## Lok




----------



## Mango13

Jesus this is cringe


----------



## Even Flow

Joey Janela.


----------



## Mordecay

Janela :bjpenn

Penelope :homer

I thought they broke up


----------



## Mango13

Penelope Ford wens3


----------



## T Hawk

man the promo was something else!
this Janela kid is gonna be a mega star what a coup for AEW!!!


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

Damn don't know if it is wise to have these indy guys promoting this company in the first press conference. People don't know who they are.


----------



## Dave Santos

This is ok for the fans that watch non wwe stuff. But for attracting new fans or people who watch wwe time to time need something to hook them in.


----------



## Switchblade Club

So what about TV or any big signings?


----------



## TD Stinger

Janela (once he's healthy) is a great pick up. And Penelope, well do I even have to explain?


----------



## Even Flow

Mordecay said:


> Janela :bjpenn
> 
> Penelope :homer
> 
> I thought they broke up


I guess they'll be staying together as an on-screen duo.


----------



## Mango13

Switchblade Club said:


> So what about TV



This is what im waiting on. If this press conference ends without announcing a TV deal......


----------



## DGenerationMC

AEW is now legit since Penelope is signed. Also, it'd be great if Janela shot himself in the face with the t-shirt gun.

MJF and Janela are two good, young talents to build the mid-card around. Speaking of build around, here's Adam "6'5 Texan that can do fuckin' Shooting Star Presses" Page.


----------



## Mordecay

Honestly, I was pretty sure Penelope was going to sign with WWE/NXT given they put her front and center in most of the photos of the latest tryout


----------



## Even Flow

Mordecay said:


> Honestly, I was pretty sure Penelope was going to sign with WWE/NXT given they put her front and center in most of the photos of the latest tryout


I forgot about her tryout.


----------



## Mordecay

Page, still a charisma void


----------



## DxNWO4Lyfe

Hangman page future AEW heavyweight champ!


----------



## Even Flow

PAC!!!


----------



## Oneiros

There he is.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

My dog Neville


----------



## DxNWO4Lyfe

PAC vs Hangman Page!!


----------



## Mordecay

My boy PAC :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Switchblade Club

Neville!

Dope.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Of course he's in his gear :lol


----------



## T Hawk

Jesus Hangman is like 8 inches taller than Neville


----------



## ellthom

Pac my man! :mark


----------



## Ham and Egger

PAC! 

I honestly can't stand MJF. I can't tell if its because he's a good heel or because I he's just a try hard. Most of the time I'm on the latter with him.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Oh shit.


----------



## Even Flow

TV announcement now?


----------



## TD Stinger

PAC is here bitches.

And of course he's in his gear, lol.


----------



## MC

PAC using the R.E.D Theme :monkey

@Genking48 ;


----------



## NXT Only

They way they’re going to market this is going to be so crazy. 

PAC was a huge surprise.


----------



## DxNWO4Lyfe

The big surprise! CM Punk? Omega? Jericho? Goldberg? TV deal? Can’t wait....


----------



## Even Flow

MC said:


> PAC using the R.E.D Theme :monkey
> 
> @Genking48 ;


He uses it everywhere he wrestles.


----------



## Mango13

That was the big announcement? how lackluster lol


----------



## Switchblade Club

Wow no big names


----------



## Even Flow

The last announcement was disappointing.


----------



## Booooo

that was gay


----------



## PavelGaborik

The big surprise was a show in Jacksonville...


----------



## Mango13

Jericho?!? :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC

Weeell, shit. 

Judas really is a fitting song for Jericho :vince6


----------



## Ham and Egger

Cody looks like a comic book villain. 

Who's out next? JERICHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dave Santos

There he is.


----------



## Even Flow

JERICHO!!!


----------



## Mordecay

Ok, this one is big


----------



## DxNWO4Lyfe

Jericho, drink it I’m man!


----------



## NXT Only

The GOAT


----------



## PavelGaborik

Oh thank God.


----------



## Switchblade Club

Ok I lied :lmao


----------



## Peter Manda

Jericho big "surprise"


----------



## TD Stinger

Jericho is here.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

Not gonna lie, they are shaping up pretty nice. Still need to round out their roster, but they have the names to start.


----------



## Laughable Chimp

T Hawk said:


> Jesus Hangman is like 8 inches taller than Neville


At their billed heights, they have a difference of about 4 inches.


----------



## Even Flow

Jericho's ALL IN.


----------



## RKing85

All Elite announces a partnership with OWE. People may not realize it yet, but they are going to LOVE this partnership.


----------



## Mordecay

"I am not here for the money"

Sure Chris, you would become a black sheep for WWE for free :lmao


----------



## Sensei Utero

Jericho signing for another American promotion :done


----------



## Genking48

MC said:


> PAC using the R.E.D Theme :monkey
> 
> @Genking48 ;


Tears were shed :´(

At least no direct Dragon Gate involvement. Wishing the best for T-Hawk though!


----------



## Ham and Egger

Ok, this is fucking cool! This is truly the next wrestling boom! :mark:


----------



## DxNWO4Lyfe

If AEW can get Jim Ross that would be a big hit to wwe


----------



## Switchblade Club

DxNWO4Lyfe said:


> If AEW can get Jim Ross that would be a big hit to wwe


JR is washed up, pls no.


----------



## NXT Only

AEW will cater to our market as well. This is going to be so fun man. I cannot wait.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

nice


----------



## DxNWO4Lyfe

Switchblade Club said:


> JR is washed up, pls no.


Not as a commentator but as a talent relations. He can help bring in big names !


----------



## Switchblade Club

So what about Omega ?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Lots of potential here, no doubt.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

Question for those who actually know about the relationships between promotions. 

Could AEW collaborate with NWA?


----------



## Mango13

Gotta say outside of the Jericho announcement there wasn't really anything else of note. The fact that they didn't announce a TV deal I assume means they don't have one yet...and well....how are you going to tempt people to sign when you can't offer exposure.


----------



## Ham and Egger

May 25th can't come any sooner. Did they say anything about a TV deal?


----------



## Majmo_Mendez

Switchblade Club said:


> So what about Omega ?


He's still under NJPW contract until the end of the month, it's not like he can show up there just like that


----------



## Even Flow

Ham and Egger said:


> May 25th can't come any sooner. Did they say anything about a TV deal?


Nope.



Broski_woowoowoo said:


> Question for those who actually know about the relationships between promotions.
> 
> Could AEW collaborate with NWA?


I think lately it seems the NWA are collaborating with ROH a bit. But anything is possible...


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Honestly that was pretty lame. I love Y2J but the biggest star that showed is pushing 50 and well past his prime. No Omega. No Punk. A handful of people I don't care about plus Neville.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

Mango13 said:


> Gotta say outside of the Jericho announcement there wasn't really anything else of note. The fact that they didn't announce a TV deal I assume means they don't have one yet...and well....how are you going to tempt people to sign when you can't offer exposure.


Pretty sure that announcement will come at Double or Nothing. Why take focus away from the PPV?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

That was mediocre when they really needed to come out guns blazing. Very disappointing.


----------



## TD Stinger

So along with:

Cody
The Bucks
Hangman
Daniels
Kazarian
Sky

They now have:

Jericho
Neville
MJF
Janela
Penelope
Baker

Not a bad start.



Switchblade Club said:


> So what about Omega ?


Whether he's going or or not, he's still signed to NJPW until the end of January. He can't go anywhere officially until then.


----------



## MC

Genking48 said:


> Tears were shed :´(
> 
> At least no direct Dragon Gate involvement. Wishing the best for T-Hawk though!


T-Hawk in the US would be pretty great. More exposure for him (and the others too). And yeah, no direct DG involvement which probably means Pac isn't signed to AEW, just gonna show up every now and again which I'm happy with.


----------



## Mango13

Broski_woowoowoo said:


> Pretty sure that announcement will come at Double or Nothing. Why take focus away from the PPV?


This is the first press conference of a new company. Why wouldn't they announce a TV deal here if they had one. It just doesn't make any sense. You can promote a PPV and announce a TV deal at the same time lol


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

Even Flow said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> I think lately it seems the NWA are collaborating with ROH a bit. But anything is possible...


Cody really helped their stock rise last year with his match with Aldis at All In. They would have to see the benefit in working with AEW, I guess it all depends on what broadcasting they get.


----------



## Even Flow

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Honestly that was pretty lame. I love Y2J but the biggest star that showed is pushing 50 and well past his prime. No Omega. No Punk. A handful of people I don't care about plus Neville.


If Omega's going to AEW, they can't announce him until his deal with NJPW is done, which is January 31st. 

Punk, did you really expect him to be there? If you did, then you're silly. Punk's made it known he's not coming back. People need to get used to it.


----------



## NXT Only

They can’t give everything away right now. Gotta spread it out.


----------



## Beatles123

Gotta say not having Omega there was a bit worrysome. Maybe he HAS gone to WWE.


----------



## Taroostyles

How can anyone be disappointed? They already nabbed 2 guys like Jericho and Pac and announced the PPV is at the fucking MGM grand. 

Y'all crazy.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Having a pro wrestling PPV in MGM Grand is pretty prestigious.


----------



## Even Flow

FFS, these posts about Omega fpalm


----------



## Vic

Where's the "Jericho won't sign with another American promotion" WWE stans hiding :mj4?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Honestly that was pretty lame. I love Y2J but the biggest star that showed is pushing 50 and well past his prime. No Omega. No Punk. A handful of people I don't care about plus Neville.


Kenny isn't able to sign anywhere for another few weeks. Jericho is exactly what they needed if they want to get casuals intrigued.


----------



## NXT Only

Taroostyles said:


> How can anyone be disappointed? They already nabbed 2 guys like Jericho and Pac and announced the PPV is at the fucking MGM grand.
> 
> Y'all crazy.


Yeah MGM Grand is huge for them. An annual show there would be pretty damn big.


----------



## Deathstroke

Even Flow said:


> If Omega's going to AEW, they can't announce him until his deal with NJPW is done, which is January 31st.
> 
> Punk, did you really expect him to be there? If you did, then you're silly. Punk's made it known he's not coming back. People need to get used to it.


I'm not expecting him to come back, but people say never all the time and most of the time they do.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

I hope it flourishes.


----------



## RapShepard

What big names and whats the tv deal?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Even Flow said:


> FFS, these posts about Omega fpalm


The same people complaining that they didn't sign Punk as well. :booklel


----------



## Vic Capri

AEW...is...*JERICHO!!!*

- Vic


----------



## FROSTY

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000210521839292416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1010343217403977728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005969238652325890

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998350979987894277

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1010346839919464448
Some crazy shit from OWE talent, courtesy of Mr. LARIATOOOO!!


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

Mango13 said:


> This is the first press conference of a new company. Why wouldn't they announce a TV deal here if they had one. It just doesn't make any sense. You can promote a PPV and announce a TV deal at the same time lol


They announced their second PPV and it's at the MGM Grand in May. That and Jericho + PAC signing were more than enough for this stream. 

There is plenty of time to announce their finalized TV deal after they announce that Double or Nothing sold out in 10 minutes.


----------



## Mango13

RapShepard said:


> What big names and whats the tv deal?


No TV deal and the only big name was Jericho


----------



## RapShepard

Mango13 said:


> No TV deal and the only big name was Jericho


Did they get Neville at least? Surprised at no TV deal yet, did they say they were still shopping around? I see they got a big show already planned for May


----------



## Vic

I don't know why people expected them to lay all of their eggs in one basket, pretty geeky way of thinking honestly. It's their first presser with 4 months and like 3 weeks before show time. Please do yourself a favor and calm the hell down. If you expected Omega or Punk to show up I genuinely feel sorry for you. For what it is, it's fine and we clearly have another press conference or two before the PPV airs to get through for further news. All in all, they did a damn good first showing picking up guys like MJF, Pac, Jericho, Janele, etc. There's nothing to be mad about here.


----------



## McNugget

So many negative people in this thread. The press conference was cool, the production value was better than any episode of ROH or MLW, and they fucking signed PAC and Jericho.

PAC vs Hangman for the title at Double or Nothing? Are you kidding me? That's an incredible matchup and those two will kill each other. I'm so there.


----------



## Mango13

Broski_woowoowoo said:


> They announced their second PPV and it's at the MGM Grand in May. That and Jericho + PAC signing were more than enough for this stream.
> 
> There is plenty of time to announce their finalized TV deal after they announce that Double or Nothing sold out in 10 minutes.



Yes they announced a PPV that everyone already knew was happening. They just put a time and place on it. $ is in TV deals look at all the $ WWE just got for their recent deal.

Money and Exposure is going to come from TV not a PPV.

You think anyone who was on the fence about jumping ship got excited after that press conference? I don't




RapShepard said:


> Did they get Neville at least? Surprised at no TV deal yet, did they say they were still shopping around? I see they got a big show already planned for May


Yeah they got Neville


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082777204013088768
:lmao


----------



## DA

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Jericho is a huge signing. Don't care if people think he's past it - he's a big name and I never thought I'd see the day when he'd sign with another American promotion

PAC :done


----------



## Beatles123

im just down about omega, otherwise the roster they have is solid and im excited


----------



## roblewis87

I think what they announced was fine. Sure a confirmed tv deal would be the biggest news to come from it all and add a real legitimacy. 

None the less, they did everything right here and announced a lot of names who can offer something to this developing brand.


----------



## volde

I don't know, couple of days ago PAC/Zack Saber happened and sometime later PAC/Ospreay is happening. Both bigger matches than PAC/Page. NJPW probably wouldn't even run this match if they could. And here it is supposed to be big deal title match. Ok.


----------



## DA

They literally couldn't mention Omega because his deal with NJPW isn't finished

That was 99% his phone with the timer on it at the end of the latest ep of Being The Elite so he's on his way


----------



## safc-scotty

This all sounds really good so far. 

I really hope this is a success, would be massive for the business to have a legit number 2 promotion in the US. I'm not a massive indy/NJPW guy but I hope Omega ends up with AEW as opposed to WWE. Feels like he'd be a much better fit there and they'd benefit much more than WWE from getting him. Interesting times ahead!


----------



## Alright_Mate

Two of the best available in Jericho and PAC, so far, so good.

Hopefully Big Dick Johnson is the next signee.


----------



## TD Stinger

Only bad thing was the stream. The big surprise moments didn't really feel like that watching the stream because the sound was so low.

But we now have a location and time for Double or Nothing, talents like PAC and Jericho, a date for a future show for a good cause, and a couple good announcements sprinkled in as well.

For an hour long rally, it was fine for a starter. Bigger stuff will come in time. TV is the key obviously, but it won't be any less of a big deal if it's announced later on.


----------



## Even Flow

Marty :lol


----------



## RealLegend Killer

Vic said:


> Where's the "Jericho won't sign with another American promotion" WWE stans hiding :mj4?



Are you calling me out? BC I said that


----------



## Oneiros

Marty is making me sad.


----------



## Sensei Utero

Have to give kudos. They made some noise for sure tonight.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

RealLegend Killer said:


> Are you calling me out? BC I said that


Don't take it personally. There have been lots of people that have said that over the years so it's probably not just you he's talking about.



Anyway, I really like the way their roster looks at the moment. Good mix of former WWE guys (Jericho, PAC, Cody), Indy vets (SCU, Bucks) and young guys (Hangman, Janela, MJF).


Obviously it's a small roster, but a good start.


----------



## elo

https://twitter.com/WrestlingSheet/status/1082778766437363712

Now that would be industry changing.


----------



## just_one

elo said:


> https://twitter.com/WrestlingSheet/status/1082778766437363712


tweet is gone , what did it said?


----------



## V-Trigger

just_one said:


> tweet is gone , what did it said?


According to our onsite correspondent, Tony Khan also said during a press interview that healthcare for AEW is something they hope to iron out soon. The hope is for employees to gain full-time employment with their company.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

just_one said:


> tweet is gone , what did it said?


Tony Khan was interviewed after the rally. They want their wrestlers to be full-time employees and are ironing out health care stuff.


----------



## RealLegend Killer

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Don't take it personally. There have been lots of people that have said that over the years so it's probably not just you he's talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I really like the way their roster looks at the moment. Good mix of former WWE guys (Jericho, PAC, Cody), Indy vets (SCU, Bucks) and young guys (Hangman, Janela, MJF).
> 
> 
> Obviously it's a small roster, but a good start.



I'm not taking it personally, I just repeated something that Jericho said in multiple interviews. It's easy to be smart now after Jericho showed up in AEW.

Roster is small but everyone will jump on this AEW bandwagon soon. And where is Marty? I don't watch BTE that much but I know that he was the part of the Elite


----------



## just_one

Marty is still under contract with ROH as far as i know.

anyone knows when his contract is up?


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

RealLegend Killer said:


> I'm not taking it personally, I just repeated something that Jericho said in multiple interviews. It's easy to be smart now after Jericho showed up in AEW.
> 
> Roster is small but everyone will jump on this AEW bandwagon soon. And where is Marty? I don't watch BTE that much but I know that he was the part of the Elite


His deal with ROH goes longer than the other guys'. I've heard he will be done in April. Will probably join afterwards.


----------



## TheHBK555

AEW President Tony Khan Talks Their Roster, Chris Jericho, How Talent Will Be Treated

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPquzVl4Z68


----------



## V-Trigger

lmao


----------



## T0M

Fucking hell, the mongs are out in force.

Why or how can Omega show up to an AEW event when he is still under contract to New Japan? Think about it. Secondly, people being disappointed with the announced wrestlers don't really have a grip on reality. Most big names are still under contact with WWE or other companies. Whoever they are chasing it can only be announced once their current contract expires. This is not difficult to grasp. 

As for the TV deal they may not be ready to announce it yet but are finalizing it. Therefore they can safely approach talent with this and tell them it is virtually a done deal. 

I know we are all desperate for more information and for this to work but some people look mentally deficient when they jump on here complaining about shit that is completely irrational. Everybody calm down and enjoy this.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

RealLegend Killer said:


> I'm not taking it personally, I just repeated something that Jericho said in multiple interviews. It's easy to be smart now after Jericho showed up in AEW.
> 
> Roster is small but everyone will jump on this AEW bandwagon soon. And where is Marty? I don't watch BTE that much but I know that he was the part of the Elite


Well that's good. Just said that cause I know people here have a tendency to do that. 


Totally expecting Scurll to sign with them too. 


Other possible signings that to my knowledge should be available;

Pentagon Jr
Fenix
Flamita
Bandido
Joey Ryan
Priscilla Kelly
Darby Allin
Tom Lawlor
Brian Pillman Jr
Teddy Hart
Angelico
Jack Swagger
DJ Z
Trevor Lee


----------



## just_one

TheHBK555 said:


> AEW President Tony Khan Talks Their Roster, Chris Jericho, How Talent Will Be Treated
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPquzVl4Z68


yup , if double or nothing is a sold out in minutes like all in was and if the show is a huge sucess like all in was , vince has got some serious competition on his ass for sure!


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Vic said:


> Where's the "Jericho won't sign with another American promotion" WWE stans hiding :mj4?


To be fair, that's what Jericho himself said in interviews. Even when he went to NJPW, he didn't appear on their US shows. But something must have changed ($$$$$), because he made the appearance at All In and now this.

I'm honestly excited. Jericho is obviously the big name to create buzz, but I actually think the longer term better investement is PAC. He's younger, in his prime, and has a strong fanbase that feels he wasn't used to his full potential in WWE.

I just hope Hangman Page isn't being used as a top guy in AEW. Like he's decent, but doesn't come across at all like a main event star to me.


----------



## Vic

RealLegend Killer said:


> Are you calling me out? BC I said that


If you are anyone else made the comment then I'm referencing you. Don't get your feelings hurt, I just find it hysterical.


----------



## Sbatenney

I watch the rally and really it is what I expected/hoped for. They seem to understand that they need fresh stars which is why it was smart to promote Joey Janela as well as pushing Hangman as a main title contender. Show that they have planned for if Omega does sign with the WWE(although I do doubt that).

The only downside is that they haven't said anything about TV or even international dealings, if like many people believe they are, trying to go up against WWE, they need not only North American TV deals but worldwide TV deals too. My hope is maybe one or two big names, maybe a big female name like Alysin Kay or LuFuso and have a lot of young up coming guys to run off the roster. They need to look long term not just trying to get all the buzz short term.


----------



## Robbyfude

Is Pac leaving Dragon Gate or is he gonna work both?


----------



## Sbatenney

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Well that's good. Just said that cause I know people here have a tendency to do that.
> 
> 
> Totally expecting Scurll to sign with them too.
> 
> 
> Other possible signings that to my knowledge should be available;
> 
> Pentagon Jr
> Fenix
> Flamita
> Bandido
> Joey Ryan
> Priscilla Kelly
> Darby Allin
> Tom Lawlor
> Brian Pillman Jr
> Teddy Hart
> Angelico
> Jack Swagger
> DJ Z
> Trevor Lee


Bandido just signed an ROH exclusive contract and I believe Swagger, Pentagon and Fenix have Lucha Underground contracts that prevent them signing with AEW.


----------



## Mister Abigail

Amazing production value. Is that a car park?


----------



## Chrome

That's a nice starting roster so far. :bjpenn

Hopefully Omega joins them soon too.


----------



## Vic

They really showed out tonight bragging with the pyro, health care, equal pay and CHANGING THE UNIVERSE! And the wins and losses dig :mj4



V-Trigger said:


> lmao


They mad.


----------



## Donnie

> SHAD KHAN STATEMENT ON AEW, Tuesday, January 8, 2019
> 
> I am the lead investor, a supporter and a backer of All Elite Wrestling, and I anticipate great things today and into the future for AEW and everyone who has worked passionately on this week’s launch. I know AEW will be welcomed by wrestling fans here in the U.S. and throughout the world who are ready for something new and authentic. AEW will work hard to deliver on that promise.
> 
> As important, I am the father – the proud father – of Tony Khan, who will serve in a leadership role at AEW during the 2019 launch and in the years ahead. Tony will assemble a great team to take AEW over the top, for the benefit of everyone who loves the wrestling industry, while continuing to serve in his current capacities with the Jaguars and Fulham.
> 
> AEW will operate as an organization completely independently from my other interests. It will not deter attention or divert resources from any of my businesses, teams, projects or investments. At the same time, AEW will enjoy the same full commitment I given to everything and everyone in my life – my family and friends, my business and, in recent years, to sports, hospitality and now entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> TONY KHAN STATEMENT ON AEW, Tuesday, January 8, 2019
> 
> Wrestling fans are a community unlike most others. I’ve been a part of this community since I was 7 years old, and I can tell you that wresting fans see the world every day through a special lens. We see wrestling in Hollywood films and tv shows, we see elements of wrestling in the presentation of sports and in the marketing of grandiose star athletes, and we certainly see wrestling in politics.
> 
> The wrestling community is a constant; its members are diverse, we are physically located on all corners of the planet, yet we are constantly connected. Recently, a new family has formed, bonded by love and respect for wresting but armed with a vision and resources that have never before been available to the wrestling community. Our objective is to connect our community closer than ever before through All Elite Wrestling, or AEW.
> 
> AEW does not mean any less of a continued commitment to existing obligations and duties that I have, or my family has, to our business and sports interests. That will never be the case. What’s important is that every individual decision we make as family, whether it’s ownership or investment in a team or property, is 100 percent beneficial to those specific interests. I will always welcome that accountability and responsibility, as nothing is more important than serving our supporters and friends.
> 
> AEW will launch with a roster of the top wrestlers in the world. While they’ll clash in what will be some of the most intense and fast-paced contests ever sanctioned in the squared circle, they’ll also share a common goal: to make this the true golden age, to make this the greatest time ever to be a wrestling fan. Likewise, as a business, by treating our wrestlers with respect and warmth, we also seek to make this the golden age for the performers themselves.
> 
> I urge everyone who believes in what we’re doing, or wants to believe in dreams coming true, to support AEW by spreading the word and passing the wrestling bug onto someone else. My message: Get in on the ground floor with AEW today and help lead our movement to grow the wrestling community and ensure that the voices of the wrestling fans, their creative minds and their remarkable ideas, will always be heard.


We're going to need a Mr Kahn smiley, WF


----------



## Taroostyles

V-Trigger said:


> lmao


This bullshit already. Crazy cause in the heyday you would see NWO shirts on Raw and Stone Cold shirts on Nitro and nobody batted an eye. 

This is the exact reason why we need AEW.


----------



## RealLegend Killer

Vic said:


> If you are anyone else made the comment then I'm referencing you. Don't get your feelings hurt, I just find it hysterical.


Okay, but why is it hysterical? He said that, I didn't make shit up. He always defends wwe in his podcasts or interviews and he was always loyal to Vince and E. And if I can remember correctly, didn't some of guys here used to call him WWE stooge and suckup 2 years ago?


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

V-Trigger said:


> lmao


How is that even legal? Can they kick people out for sneezing? I hope that fan gets a refund at least. What petty cunts.


----------



## Mango13

BulletClubFangirl said:


> How is that even legal? Can they kick people out for sneezing? I hope that fan gets a refund at least. What petty cunts.


As petty as it is they don't need a reason to throw you out it's their show.


----------



## Chan Hung

Chris Jericho was a great name to sign I hope they sign CM Punk I also hope that they try to get Austin Aries and some other talents this is a game-changer and I think eventually this goes from being a thread to being a section here on wrestlingforum LOL


----------



## Mister Abigail

They probably kick out the obvious AEW people before they started chants.


----------



## Mordecay

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> His deal with ROH goes longer than the other guys'. I've heard he will be done in April. Will probably join afterwards.


His deal expires in a year


----------



## Taroostyles

After today Vince knows they are for real. 

-Jericho
-Pac/Neville
-PPV at the MGM Grand
-Real production values

If the TV deal is legit and Turner is in the fold, we are in for something we haven't seen in a long time.


----------



## T Hawk

WWE is SHAKING
They know they're finished

They can't stop/won't stop Cody

PAC, Cody, Jericho & Bucks is the modern day equivalent to when Hogan, Macho, Hall & Nash joined Turner.


----------



## Mordecay

Petty, but not surprising


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082783738625429505


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Sbatenney said:


> Bandido just signed an ROH exclusive contract and I believe Swagger, Pentagon and Fenix have Lucha Underground contracts that prevent them signing with AEW.


well that sucks then. 

any idea how long the LU guys are contracted for?


----------



## asssvvvvxc

Not sure Fozzy will have a theme again for any WWE PPVs


----------



## Chan Hung

I do not say this often but I really feel this is a serious start to some serious competition that we have really really missed since and needed as wrestling fans and I believe the founder is really into this project and is going to do his best to nationalize it


----------



## Taroostyles

Pentagon and Fenix are both free agents either now or very soon, Impact had been trying to resign them vigorously.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Really hope they snag Kenny.


----------



## The XL 2

WWE is clearly nervous as fuck as well they should be. I really hope AEW doesn't fuck it up and go full indy, because if they try to run an actual North American Wrestling promotion, they have a shot here.


----------



## DoucheyLifter

Taroostyles said:


> After today Vince knows they are for real.
> 
> -Jericho
> -Pac/Neville
> -PPV at the MGM Grand
> -Real production values
> 
> If the TV deal is legit and Turner is in the fold, we are in for something we haven't seen in a long time.


Not since March 26, 2001. I remember that depressing day quite well. TNA came close, and gave me that feeling in 2010, to a far lesser degree - but it was over as soon as it started.

This is WCW vs WWE part 2. They're not going to directly compete, in fact, AEW is doing its own thing. But WWE is so paranoid and insane, they're already making it out to be us vs. them for no reason. Business is business, always gotta protect your turf. No one else has had the backing since Turner.


----------



## Chan Hung

I wish aew could buy off Impact Wrestling because they do have some pretty good stars but in fact just signed with Pursuit Channel


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

Mordecay said:


> His deal expires in a year


My mistake. I just heard a few youtube wrestling shows say he would be done by April. Thanks for pointing out.


----------



## DoucheyLifter

Mordecay said:


> Petty, but not surprising
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082783738625429505


Beyond petty. Their reaction is making AEW a bigger deal than it already is. Hilarious.


----------



## TD Stinger

Taroostyles said:


> Pentagon and Fenix are both free agents either now or very soon, Impact had been trying to resign them vigorously.


I think they're signed for MLW for 2019. Plus there's Lucha Underground if that's around. So I'm not sure there locks in the present.


----------



## Littbarski

BulletClubFangirl said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmao
> 
> 
> 
> How is that even legal? Can they kick people out for sneezing? I hope that fan gets a refund at least. What petty cunts.
Click to expand...

Seem to have left a little bit out!!!



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082783970578833408


----------



## DoucheyLifter

Chan Hung said:


> I wish aew could buy off Impact Wrestling because they do have some pretty good stars but in fact just signed with Pursuit Channel


Impact's best bet at this point is to have good relations with AEW, be their feeder developmental system, produce content for Anthem, big stars go to AEW, Callis commentates, everyone wins. At this point, as a longtime Impact fan, the days of their old success are long over and never coming back. Better they turn into the NXT of AEW.


----------



## Chan Hung

I agree guys this is not a direct Monday Night War but this is still technically a good competition on possibly different Channel and night against the WWE


----------



## V-Trigger

Taroostyles said:


> Pentagon and Fenix are both free agents either now or very soon, Impact had been trying to resign them vigorously.


They signed with MLW until the end of the year.


----------



## Dave Santos

TD Stinger said:


> Only bad thing was the stream. The big surprise moments didn't really feel like that watching the stream because the sound was so low.
> 
> But we now have a location and time for Double or Nothing, talents like PAC and Jericho, a date for a future show for a good cause, and a couple good announcements sprinkled in as well.
> 
> For an hour long rally, it was fine for a starter. Bigger stuff will come in time. TV is the key obviously, but it won't be any less of a big deal if it's announced later on.


I think the sound was one reason why Cody and the other wrestlers kept trying to urge the fans to be louder. Probably new about the bad sound quality.


----------



## USAUSA1

Taroostyles said:


> Pentagon and Fenix are both free agents either now or very soon, Impact had been trying to resign them vigorously.


Ummm no, impact is using them because they got permission from lucha underground.


----------



## Ace

Disappointed, Jericho is not a game changer and was going to happen.


----------



## Even Flow

Taroostyles said:


> Pentagon and Fenix are both free agents either now or very soon, Impact had been trying to resign them vigorously.


I could've sworn it was announced a few weeks ago, they signed new deals with Impact.


----------



## Dave Santos

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Well that's good. Just said that cause I know people here have a tendency to do that.
> 
> 
> Totally expecting Scurll to sign with them too.
> 
> 
> Other possible signings that to my knowledge should be available;
> 
> Pentagon Jr
> Fenix
> Flamita
> Bandido
> Joey Ryan
> Priscilla Kelly
> Darby Allin
> Tom Lawlor
> Brian Pillman Jr
> Teddy Hart
> Angelico
> Jack Swagger
> DJ Z
> Trevor Lee


Im pretty sure Teddy Hart and Pillman are off the table since they signed to long term deals. In the hart foundation stable.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Imagine if CM Punk signs with AEW?


----------



## Fizanko

I hoped for more names coming, but that will happen with times anyways.

It's going to be a very interesting year for wrestling if AEW can deliver quality shows/events.


----------



## Taroostyles

V-Trigger said:


> They signed with MLW until the end of the year.


This is where the exclusivity piece comes in. These guys can simultaneously perform for MLW, LU, Impact, and still appear at All In but when it comes to a long term contract it's different. 

And this is where the line is gonna be drawn, some Indy guys are gonna have to choose between working for just AEW or performing for all the different little guys wherever they choose. I know they are saying they are making compensation fair for all but that's hard to gauge not everyone has the same value in the same way.


----------



## V-Trigger

Ace said:


> Disappointed, Jericho is not a game changer and was going to happen.


What did you expect? This is the starting phase and they're obviously going after guys like The Revival/Breeze when they contracts are up.


----------



## rbl85

Fizanko said:


> I hoped for more names coming, but that will happen with times anyways.
> 
> It's going to be a very interesting year for wrestling if AEW can deliver quality shows/events.


A lot of wrestler contracts ends at the end of the month


----------



## Chrome

Ace said:


> Disappointed, Jericho is not a game changer and was going to happen.


Still a big name though. :draper2

Obviously he believes they've got something special or else he wouldn't be doing this imo.


----------



## USAUSA1

Taroostyles said:


> This is where the exclusivity piece comes in. These guys can simultaneously perform for MLW, LU, Impact, and still appear at All In but when it comes to a long term contract it's different.
> 
> And this is where the line is gonna be drawn, some Indy guys are gonna have to choose between working for just AEW or performing for all the different little guys wherever they choose. I know they are saying they are making compensation fair for all but that's hard to gauge not everyone has the same value in the same way.


Lucha underground contracts are exclusive, they just let people work anywhere they want. I dont know if AEW wants relationships with other US companies.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

A decent WWE guy needs to jump ship before I get really excited about this. So much meh from that press conference. They have a lot of time to go though.


----------



## rbl85

Oh so they are trying to convince Mayu Iwatani


----------



## TD Stinger

I do like hearing about getting these guys from OWE from China, or at least I think that's what Matt said. Because I've never seen them before. Awesome. I want to see real new faces and new talent that no one has seen before. That will really help in making your show different and not just a mix up of talents and promotions.


----------



## Even Flow

birthday_massacre said:


> Imagine if CM Punk signs with AEW?


Imagine when he doesn't?


----------



## V-Trigger

TD Stinger said:


> I do like hearing about getting these guys from OWE from China, or at least I think that's what Matt said. Because I've never seen them before. Awesome. I want to see real new faces and new talent that no one has seen before. That will really help in making your show different and not just a mix up of talents and promotions.








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082793353845133312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082793548955582464


----------



## Chan Hung

I am not going to post this website because it still seems not credible but I read that aew is actually in talks with CM Punk


----------



## Ibracadabra

V-Trigger said:


> lmao


ANd Of course no video or pictures of this will ever immerge


----------



## Smark Sheet

I was underwhelmed by it all, too. No real surprises. The same run-of-the-mill names we see working together everywhere. The rally was smaller and less enthusiastic than I pictured it would be. Injecting identity politics into the company, just like WWE.

Overall, my optimism was cut in roughly half.

I'm losing hope for American wrestling.


----------



## FROSTY

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082785829691580418 :lmao

Also I posted a bunch of LARIATOO!! tweets of gifs of the China companies OWE talent, a few pages back, they are fucking amazing. Especially that fucking monk. I'm ready to :mark the fuck out for that dude.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Undertaker23RKO said:


> A decent WWE guy needs to jump ship before I get really excited about this. So much meh from that press conference. They have a lot of time to go though.


Isn't AJs contract up soon


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082793548955582464


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

https://twitter.com/FLWrestlingFan/status/1082795133215625217


----------



## Chan Hung

Question guys are mlw or Impact Wrestling contracts exclusive if not I could see all elite wrestling trying to take some Talent


----------



## Doc

I find it funny how a lot of these names left their various previous promotions because they want freedom and money etc but now they've basically all given up that freedom for money unless they are allowed to compete cross promotion wise.

So much question is why will it be better for talent in the long run?


----------



## MC

TD Stinger said:


> I do like hearing about getting these guys from OWE from China, or at least I think that's what Matt said. Because I've never seen them before. Awesome. I want to see real new faces and new talent that no one has seen before. That will really help in making your show different and not just a mix up of talents and promotions.


Most likely it will just be SH and not the whole promotion

OWE - or at least Strong Hearts (Not Good hearts like Matt said fplam) is actually a recognisable group. The stable is basically a few DG wrestlers (and others) who left DG to do OWE and build the Chinese Market, but most of the stable members will be Japanese not Chinese. This includes CIMA (You should know who CIMA is), T-Hawk, El Lindaman and Takehiro Yamamura (the guys who left DG). Also with them you have the Chinese protégé of CIMA, Gao Jingjia and a few well known US indie guys like Dezmond Xavier and Zachary Wentz. If you watch PWG, they are the current tag champions.


----------



## Mister Abigail

OK YOU PEOPLE CALLING WWE PETTY FOR KICKING OUT AEW FANS

...listen up. When you run a business, you don’t let your (potential) direct competitor put flyers and posters in the foyer of your office.

Can you imagine if BANK A had advertising up for BANK B? Of course not. Would you play ads for your opposition radio station on yours? Of course not.

Yet somehow you all hold WWE to some weird standard whereby they as a business are meant to be happy they have people who worked for them leave and start up a competitor. 

What?


----------



## Ibracadabra

DoucheyLifter said:


> Not since March 26, 2001. I remember that depressing day quite well. TNA came close, and gave me that feeling in 2010, to a far lesser degree - but it was over as soon as it started.
> 
> This is WCW vs WWE part 2. They're not going to directly compete, in fact, AEW is doing its own thing. But WWE is so paranoid and insane, they're already making it out to be us vs. them for no reason. Business is business, always gotta protect your turf. No one else has had the backing since Turner.


:baybay:rock5:brock2:flair4:Rollins:beckylol:kobelol:westbrook5:franklol:denirolol:chlol:brady5:evans:HAfrankielolhillip2:maury

Do you guys seriously believe this shit? Apart fro 50 year old Jericho, who is mid card at best in today's WWE, no one on their roster would even move the dial in the WWE.

Casuals don't want to watch Indy wrestling on tv.


----------



## Ace

V-Trigger said:


> Ace said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disappointed, Jericho is not a game changer and was going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> What did you expect? This is the starting phase and they're obviously going after guys like The Revival/Breeze when they contracts are up.
Click to expand...

 Obviously but for these types of events you need a big marquee signing. Jericho is a big name but it was expected and isn't a top billing name -Goldberg, Punk and Omega are.

Sure Omega is likely too, but he's a bigger and hotter name, him signing is a marquee signing. Jericho is a tier down.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

birthday_massacre said:


> Isn't AJs contract up soon


If he hasn't resigned yet than I believe so.


----------



## Dave Santos

DoucheyLifter said:


> Beyond petty. Their reaction is making AEW a bigger deal than it already is. Hilarious.


I remember a few wrestler podcasts mention wwe did this the first few months after nitro hit. Then they did a whole 180 degree and allowed fans to post all sorts of language on their signs and even advertised freedom of expression on raw. lol


----------



## Chrome

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082771874248040448
WWE just made the list. :jericho2


----------



## V-Trigger

Ibracadabra said:


> ANd Of course no video or pictures of this will ever immerge




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082793350351093760
You were saying?.


----------



## RealLegend Killer

Everyone is saying that Y2J was the most shocking signing but IMO it was Billy Gunn, the guy was on Edge and Christian show yesterday lol


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

Mister Abigail said:


> OK YOU PEOPLE CALLING WWE PETTY FOR KICKING OUT AEW FANS
> 
> ...listen up. When you run a business, you don’t let your (potential) direct competitor put flyers and posters in the foyer of your office.
> 
> Can you imagine if BANK A had advertising up for BANK B? Of course not. Would you play ads for your opposition radio station on yours? Of course not.
> 
> Yet somehow you all hold WWE to some weird standard whereby they as a business are meant to be happy they have people who worked for them leave and start up a competitor.
> 
> What?


I don't think that your examples apply right here. A better example would be concerts. Do certain artists throw you out of concerts for wearing other artists merch? I never heard of it.


----------



## Ace

Punk, Omega and Goldberg are 3 names they need to sign.

Omega will probably be announced in February.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

I fucking love PAC showing up in his gear with the Open the Dream Gate title :lol

And honestly, I dunno if there's gonna be anything between DG & AEW but STH/DGI/OWE working with All Elite is very, very cool. Especially if it means guys like T-Hawk, Lindaman & Yamamura getting some good international exposure.


----------



## Mister Abigail

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> I don't think that your examples apply right here. A better example would be concerts. Do certain artists throw you out of concerts for wearing other artists merch? I never heard of it.


At a concert, the other band isn't trying to recruit your drummer and lead guitarist.


----------



## V-Trigger

Mister Abigail said:


> At a concert, the other band isn't trying to recruit your drummer and lead guitarist.


The fans aren't recruiting. You are reaching here. Stop it.


----------



## Ace

Chrome said:


> Still a big name though. :draper2
> 
> Obviously he believes they've got something special or else he wouldn't be doing this imo.


 Yeah, but for these events you need top tier guys.

Jericho has reinvented himself and done well, but he's not on that level.


----------



## What A Maneuver

WWE not allowing people in wearing these shirts is only going to make the crowd chant for AEW during Smackdown, which is the opposite of what they were trying to accomplish.


----------



## Taroostyles

So funny how all the apologists are quick to say "Jericho will never sign with another American company", then it happens. 

Then all these people are like "They wouldn't turn people away for wearing a certain shirt", then a video surfaces proving that they were in fact doing that. 

How about stop assuming you know anything about a situation you're not involved in at all? You can see the Vince apologists already out in full force cause it's the only bullshit they've ever known.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

Mister Abigail said:


> At a concert, the other band isn't trying to recruit your drummer and lead guitarist.


How does fans wearing merch relate to that?

Apart from that, they very well may be. Especially if you think about music labels signing people rather than individual artists.


----------



## Ace

RealLegend Killer said:


> Everyone is saying that Y2J was the most shocking signing but IMO it was Billy Gunn, the guy was on Edge and Christian show yesterday lol


 Isn't he Haitch's boy?


----------



## Ibracadabra

Doc said:


> I find it funny how a lot of these names left their various previous promotions because they want freedom and money etc but now they've basically all given up that freedom for money unless they are allowed to compete cross promotion wise.
> 
> So much question is why will it be better for talent in the long run?


Stardust can be champ and top guy and main eventer.


----------



## Mister Abigail

V-Trigger said:


> The fans aren't recruiting. You are reaching here. Stop it.


Aren't they? Are you 100% sure those fans wouldn't try to start a chant? They're sure vocal about getting kicked out on twitter. WWE as a business is right to remove them.


----------



## Taroostyles

Ace said:


> Yeah, but for these events you need top tier guys.
> 
> Jericho has reinvented himself and done well, but he's not on that level.


Jericho isn't a top tier guy? He's one of the top 15-20 talents of all time and even at 48 is among the best workers in the world.


----------



## Deathstroke

I was a huge WCW guy so I'm all for another US based promotion that has a shot.


----------



## Smark Sheet

When a WWE midcarder who's pushing 50 and spends most of his time playing dressup is your big launch signing, you're in trouble.

With all due respect to Christ Jericho, let's face it, he's been midcard filler for over a decade now. I loved him in his prime, but his prime was so long ago it's nothing but a faded memory.

AEW has to do much better to become a serious contender.


----------



## McGee

The McMahon dynasty will be destroyed by the wrath of Kahn.


----------



## Ace

Ibracadabra said:


> Stardust can be champ and top guy and main eventer.


 The wrestling world is talking about Cody.

How many male wrestlers can you say that about for on the main roster?

Vince has killed them all.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

Mister Abigail said:


> Aren't they? Are you 100% sure those fans wouldn't try to start a chant? They're sure vocal about getting kicked out on twitter. WWE as a business is right to remove them.


Well, they will sure as hell do it now after having to change their shirts.


----------



## Mister Abigail

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> How does fans wearing merch relate to that?
> 
> Apart from that, they very well may be. Especially if you think about music labels signing people rather than individual artists.


Fans wearing merch in your venue is a walking, talking advertisement for your competition. Why would any business want that?


----------



## Beatles123

Smark Sheet said:


> When a WWE midcarder who's pushing 50 and spends most of his time playing dressup is your big launch signing, you're in trouble.
> 
> With all due respect to Christ Jericho, let's face it, he's been midcard filler for over a decade now. I loved him in his prime, but his prime was so long ago it's nothing but a faded memory.
> 
> AEW has to do much better to become a serious contender.


Omega is still under contract. Foe what the presser was, Jericho is a fine surprise.


----------



## Ace

Mods when are we getting an All Elite Wrestling section, this thread is more active than the general and raw section these days.

Activity only going to increase when they start making more moves and get a tv deal.


----------



## Taroostyles

Mister Abigail said:


> Fans wearing merch in your venue is a walking, talking advertisement for your competition. Why would any business want that?


So should sports teams start banning fans from wearing opponents jerseys and apparel at games? After all, they are in competition with each other. The entire notion of this is asinine and just more Mcmahon vanity.


----------



## Beatles123

Ace said:


> Mods when are we getting an All Elite Wrestling section, this thread is more active than the general and raw section these days.
> 
> Activity only going to increase when they start making more moves and get a tv deal.


Hold on there, steely dan. Lets let the TB deal come through first.


----------



## Dave Santos

Smark Sheet said:


> I was underwhelmed by it all, too. No real surprises. The same run-of-the-mill names we see working together everywhere. The rally was smaller and less enthusiastic than I pictured it would be. Injecting identity politics into the company, just like WWE.
> 
> Overall, my optimism was cut in roughly half.
> 
> I'm losing hope for American wrestling.


I kind of felt this vibe. For the wrestling fan who already is in the loop and knows whats going around in the business and other promotions this will elevate those wrestlers with a bigger platform. But we already have access to the wrestling if we search for it. For the disenfranchised wwe viewer, new viewer, or those who haven't watched for years, the enthusiasm gap is probably not as big. In the end getting more exposure for wrestling can be seen as a good thing.


----------



## Ace

Jericho is awesome and one of the GOAT all round performers but he's not top tier name today.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

Mister Abigail said:


> Fans wearing merch in your venue is a walking, talking advertisement for your competition. Why would any business want that?


Dude, you said fans were recruiting by wearing merch. My question was for that statement.

And the problem is that they are doing it now. For many years there have been Bullet Club shirts in WWE crowds and nothing has been done. Those fans bought tickets for your show, throwing them out seems wrong, at least to me.


----------



## Chrome

Ace said:


> Mods when are we getting an All Elite Wrestling section, this thread is more active than the general and raw section these days.
> 
> Activity only going to increase when they start making more moves and get a tv deal.


We will eventually. I did sticky this thread fwiw. Babysteps lol.


----------



## Ace

Beatles123 said:


> Hold on there, steely dan. Lets let the TB deal come through first.


Missing out on a lot of news because it's all in one thread....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

How was the presser? I missed it. Need to look for a recap.


----------



## Ace

1000 posts for the thread :bjpenn


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

THE MAN said:


> How was the presser? I missed it. Need to look for a recap.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSXYPn_VnDk&frags=pl,wn


----------



## Mister Abigail

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> Dude, you said fans were recruiting by wearing merch. My question was for that statement.
> 
> And the problem is that they are doing it now. For many years there have been Bullet Club shirts in WWE crowds and nothing has been done. Those fans bought tickets for your show, throwing them out seems wrong, at least to me.


Bullet club was absorbed into the WWE though.


----------



## V-Trigger

THE MAN said:


> How was the presser? I missed it. Need to look for a recap.


>Billy Gunn is a producer
>Elite guys except Marty and Kenny
>Brandi announced Women's division with talent from Japan, Australia and the UK
>Britt Baker signed
>SCU as well
>Joey Janela, Penelope Ford and MJF signed
>Hangman Page vs PAC for the AEW Championship at Double or Nothing
>Chris Jericho signed full time
>Health insurance being worked on.

>Double or Nothing at the MGM Garden Arena May 25th
>Another event on the summer in Jacksonville


----------



## Ibracadabra

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082793350351093760
> You were saying?.


So they weren't letting people in, but they are letting people in?


----------



## domotime2

Production, Presentation, and Characters. They better nail all 3 or else all the healthcare and 5 star matches in the world aren't going to mean jack shit


----------



## TripleG




----------



## FROSTY

Mister Abigail said:


> Fans wearing merch in your venue is a walking, talking advertisement for your competition. Why would any business want that?


Stupid, McDonald's doesn't kick someone out for wearing a Wendy's ballcap/t-shirt. Most businesses in this country are not in the habit of kicking out/not allowing entry to someone for wearing competitor's branded clothing. Now if you aren't wearing any clothing that will get you kicked out :rivetingcena


----------



## Mister Abigail

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> Stupid, McDonald's doesn't kick someone out for wearing a Wendy's ballcap/t-shirt. Most businesses in this country are not in the habit of kicking out/not allowing entry to someone for wearing competitor's branded clothing. Now if you aren't wearing any clothing that will get you kicked out :rivetingcena


Yet if you go into McDonalds with your Wendy's and eat it, see how long you last.


----------



## FROSTY

Ibracadabra said:


> So they weren't letting people in, but they are letting people in?


At first they were turning people away for wearing AEW merch. Then they changed their minds and allowed people in AEW merch to enter. This is complicated stuff I know :stupid:


----------



## Smark Sheet

To be fair, if a new billionaire-backed company and potential competitor popped up overnight and had people wearing advertisements for them at my shows -- especially my televised shows -- my panties would be in a bunch, too.


----------



## ObsoleteMule

This is a decent start. Im very excited for their future. Everyone involved seem to really be there for the love of it and i can see them turning out really compelling programing if theyre able to secure a decent roster somewhere down the line.

I hope they succeed


----------



## DJ Punk

It'd be nice if this could rekindle my interest in wrestling again. Haven't really cared about anything wrestling related since early 2017..


----------



## Mister Abigail

Ibracadabra said:


> So they weren't letting people in, but they are letting people in?


Probably depending on where they were seated with regards to the cameras. You don't want your competitor advertised front-and-centre regardless of what some of the morons here think.


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082803204532781056


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Honestly I saw some of the rally and I'm excited for this. I really hope that AEW really pans out and they turn out to be a good alternative to WWE. This is really gonna help the buisness alot.


----------



## FROSTY

Mister Abigail said:


> Yet if you go into McDonalds with your Wendy's and eat it, see how long you last.


You're right, as long as those fans don't bring the Young Bucks in with them to wrestle for their personal amusement during Smackdown they should be fine :dana3


----------



## McGee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082785770765778945


----------



## Ibracadabra

Donnie said:


> The wrestling world is talking about Cody.
> 
> How many male wrestlers can you say that about for on the main roster?
> 
> Vince has killed them all.


LOL

"the wrestling world" 

You guys need to get outside and get a grip of reality. 50,000 people watched whatever the hell that was live. 

Would you like to make a bet on how many recap videos of SDL! will have more views on YouTube than AEW's video?



McGee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082785770765778945


the typical lying Indy mark, the WWE doesn't do building security. the door checkers are part time workers, who show up right before their shift starts. How exactly do they get a memo so that every ticket checker can identify 2 shirts that came out a week prior, much less enforce it? 

BUT DAE HATE WWE , so of course it gets believed and acknowledged by even a hack like Meltzer.


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082802532471078912
I'm confused..


----------



## Chrome

Even Flow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082802532471078912
> I'm confused..


Me too. Seems like they're signed to everybody lol.


----------



## Ibracadabra

The dirt sheets are clearly trying to run this FAKE NEWS story.










Fan with AEW shirt inside the arena, yet no mention of that from the dirt sheets that "broke" the original story.


----------



## Cult03

McGee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082785770765778945


Isn't buying a ticket usually necessary for entering an event?


----------



## Dave Santos

McGee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082785770765778945


wow. Is that a troll twitter account?


----------



## Chan Hung

This is a shakeup the WWE wasnt looking for lol


----------



## Natecore

Double or nothing sounds awesome but I’m already committed to the NJPW/ROH MSG show Mania weekend.

Also going to night 1 of the G1 in Dallas.

Hopefully DoN sells out.

Curious what their plans are for Mania weekend?


----------



## Even Flow

Chrome said:


> Me too. Seems like they're signed to everybody lol.


Exactly.


----------



## RiverFenix

I'd rather there be a title tournament rather than PAC vs Page announced as the title match. Neither are wrestlers I'd want for my first champion TBH, espcially if there is mainstream interest. Cody couldn't put the title on himself of course - but just should have announced a title tournament with Page and PAC first two names in the tournament or something and worked on the rest of the field over the coming months. At least an 8 man tournament all on the Double or Nothing PPV - it would be seven matches total with the finalists wrestling three times in one night - that would make the first title holder "deserving" and special.


----------



## Fizanko

With Tony Khan apparently mentionning that healthcare is something they want for their employees, Brandi Rhodes talking about equal pay for both men and women (according to their position on their roster of course) in the rally, if AEW can really follow on both that's potential for real game changer for the wrestlers there.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Beatles123 said:


> Its called a thank you run. They knew Omega was a big reason why americans watched. Now they have to rebuild.


That is if you go under the impression that NJPW knew he was leaving a year in advance, which I'm not sure is the case. They also haven't announced that Omega was indeed leaving either,so ultimately I do not know.



volde said:


> He is speaking about overall year:
> 
> On return Okada faced Yoshi-Hashi in the Dome, White faced Tana in the dome. Getting a match against Tana is bigger deal than winning against Yoshi-Hashi.
> Okada won the belt in "Rainmaker shock", but dropped it back to Tana few months later. White also dropped the USA title, but he was "protected" in the loss.
> Okada won G1, but ended up losing his WK match. And in G1 he didn't really beat any "names", finals were against frigging Karl Anderson. White didn't win G1, but had back-to-back wins over Okada and Tana and ended up winning his WK match against Okada.
> Okada joined Chaos, but didn't become the leader for a while. White joined BC and became the leader.
> 
> I'm not sure if I fully agree that White had better year, but it is close and depends a bit on how you value certain things.


I'm unsure if Jay White really had a better or comparable first year. Okada won the G1, won the title and main evented the Tokyo dome in 1 year. Jay White won a title that's barely 3 years old and yes had some notable wins at the G1 , but he's far from the first. Sanada beat Tanahashi and Goto beat Nakamura in their first G1's. Granted, White is less experienced than both were but still, sometimes guys get good wins in the G1. Also, Okada did beat Anderson but Karl had beaten Suzuki and Tanahashi in the lead up, so take that how you will I suppose



T Hawk said:


> Cause they can (and did) still make money with Omega as champion. They got a Tokyo Dome main event out of it and got their heart and soul to beat him for it. They got 6-months of shows from it from Dominion -> Jan 4. The only big draw match NJPW has left ATM is Okada Kazuchika vs. Naito Tetsuya and Gedo is protecting that match up and they didn't have to burn thru another one of those thanks to this Omega title reign.
> 
> Just because a guy is leaving doesn't mean you don't book them or stop giving them titles or try to squeeze as much money as possible from them. Don't get me wrong, you don't let them leave without putting someone over, but NJPW had them all do just that: get beat in the Dome and do the job to those who are staying.
> 
> Only questionable thing about the booking for me is how he beat Okada Kazuchika at Dominion. Never liked that they let him beat him twice in one night, but w/e it contributes to the bigger pictureof the story of Okada Kazuchika's rise like a phoenix from the ashes.
> 
> Ofc NJPW would love to have kept Kenny full time, but NJPW have been bracing for impact of Kenny and The Elite's exit all year long. Jay White's huge push is all the evidence needed. #1 gaijins are a lot like Highlanders: there can only be one, and Jay White is that 1.
> 
> I like Switchblade, but if we're being honest he's not ready for this spot he's still 2-years away from truly being able to be the guy NJPW need him to be. But he's being thrust into the spot cause he's a Dojo boy and NJPW has nobody else to fill the role.


I'm not saying you stop booking the guy but you can still make money with someone if they're chasing the title and don't win. It would be no different to what Omega did in 2017. Also, the Ibushi reunion never led to a real tag team run, which I think had they known he was leaving, they'd have put him there, where money can still be made. Hell, if they knew in advance a year ago that he was leaving, him winning the title would make even less sense, as he could have been used to help put over other guys, instead he just losses to Tanahashi who doesn't need the win or the belt at this point in his career. 

I agree that SwitchBlade's push is coming a bit fast, but I don't think his role last year was due to NJPW "knowing" Omega and the Elite would leave because they had him debut as SwitchBlade in November of 2017, I don't buy for a second they knew about this promotion since then. Hell, I don't even think the Elite knew they were leaving ,especially seeing as All In could have failed to deliver, and that a financial backer may not have been there for them to create a promotion in the first place. Them going with Switch Blade now, is more likely due to the Elite confirming they are leaving and Omega being a real possibility to leave now. You can point to how they handled the Elite leaving, to how they handled Nakamura, AJ , Anderson and Gallow's exit. They weren't quite handled the same way, as the Elite guys weren't even on New Years Dash, while the others finished out the month, even if Nakamura was stripped of the IC title


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I'd rather there be a title tournament rather than PAC vs Page announced as the title match. Neither are wrestlers I'd want for my first champion TBH, espcially if there is mainstream interest. Cody couldn't put the title on himself of course - but just should have announced a title tournament with Page and PAC first two names in the tournament or something and worked on the rest of the field over the coming months. At least an 8 man tournament all on the Double or Nothing PPV - it would be seven matches total with the finalists wrestling three times in one night - that would make the first title holder "deserving" and special.


They didn't actually announce the match. PAC just interrupted Page, while he was saying he wanted to be the first champion.


----------



## Chrome

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I'd rather there be a title tournament rather than PAC vs Page announced as the title match. Neither are wrestlers I'd want for my first champion TBH, espcially if there is mainstream interest. Cody couldn't put the title on himself of course - but just should have announced a title tournament with Page and PAC first two names in the tournament or something and worked on the rest of the field over the coming months. At least an 8 man tournament all on the Double or Nothing PPV - it would be seven matches total with the finalists wrestling three times in one night - that would make the first title holder "deserving" and special.


Personally, I think Jericho would make a good 1st champion. Give him a nice long heel run with the belt and then have a hot face beat him at one of their ppvs.


----------



## Even Flow

Don't know if any of these got posted or not. But i'm excited for Starrcast 2.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082778819407302656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082779283964215301


----------



## Heel To Face

Pac vs Omega please!


----------



## Ibracadabra

Ten thousand people :kobelol


The WWE are definitely running scared.. :tysonlol


Network companies must be fighting tooth and nail to be the one to give tens of millions of dollars a year for this. :jet5


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

Ibracadabra said:


> Ten thousand people :kobelol
> 
> 
> The WWE are definitely running scared.. :tysonlol



Dude, it's a rally, not a wrestling show. Were you expecting 10k people to attend this?

Their first show is announced for MGM which holds 16.8k


----------



## Chan Hung

Jericho could run as a pretty good heel for a while in the company and then pass the torch and kind of do like the John Cena rub to the younger guys


----------



## Ace

Since AEW has Omega and Jericho, NJPW will be forced to work with.

There's no one else on the market or ROH that offers what those two do.


----------



## Chan Hung

Well if it's Omega Cody Rhodes Pac Jericho it's not a bad start


----------



## Ibracadabra

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> Dude, it's a rally, not a wrestling show. Were you expecting 10k people to attend this?
> 
> Their first show is announced for MGM which holds 16.8k


Nah it performed as I expected, this guy though... 


T Hawk said:


> god look at that sky cam!
> there could be 10k people there!



Either way, I feel this kind of coping will be expected when AEW fails to challenge the WWE. It's one thing to pay guys well, its another thing to do so and make a profit. We all know AEW has money, but they have yet to show even convince me a wrestling fan, how are they going to draw casuals, who will be needed to fill their weekly show?


----------



## Illogical

Stinger Fan said:


> I'm unsure if Jay White really had a better or comparable first year. Okada won the G1, won the title and main evented the Tokyo dome in 1 year. Jay White won a title that's barely 3 years old and yes had some notable wins at the G1 , but he's far from the first. Sanada beat Tanahashi and Goto beat Nakamura in their first G1's. Granted, White is less experienced than both were but still, sometimes guys get good wins in the G1. Also, Okada did beat Anderson but Karl had beaten Suzuki and Tanahashi in the lead up, so take that how you will I suppose


Haven't read past here so apologies if this has been said but...Okada from Feb or March* 2012-WK VII in 2013 was the absolutest hottest wrestler in the industry while NJPW started blazing a trail. Jay White while having some sort of kayfabe accomplishment is nowhere near Okada wrt achievements or actual impact on NJPW for first year.

*March is where he really showed what he can do when he faced Naito in his first defense. Okada's first amazing match and got the buzz started.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

Ibracadabra said:


> Nah it performed as I expected, this guy though...
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, I feel this kind of coping will be expected when AEW fails to challenge the WWE. It's one thing to pay guys well, its another thing to do so and make a profit. We all know AEW has money, but they have yet to show even convince me a wrestling fan, how are they going to draw casuals, who will be needed to fill their weekly show?


Ok sorry, didn't see that comment, although I am pretty sure that was hyperbole and he wasn't serious.

Also, we don't know when the picture was taken, there were quite a few photos on Twitter that looked like it was quite a few people but nowhere near 10k I would say.

I agree that it is a bit delusional to say they will challenge WWE, but what I am hoping for is that they can provide a good alternative for talent. I think that is very well possible.


----------



## rbl85

Did Charlotte not sell at all the finisher of Carmella ?


----------



## The3

Goldberg vs Jericho should've be the title match


----------



## Stinger Fan

Illogical said:


> Haven't read past here so apologies if this has been said but...Okada from Feb or March* 2012-WK VII in 2013 was the absolutest hottest wrestler in the industry while NJPW started blazing a trail. Jay White while having some sort of kayfabe accomplishment is nowhere near Okada wrt achievements or actual impact on NJPW for first year.
> 
> *March is where he really showed what he can do when he faced Naito in his first defense. Okada's first amazing match and got the buzz started.


Of course, but that's also in part due to the booking of Okada. Which I don't believe is on the same level as Jay White's first year as Switch Blade. Sure, he had solid booking , but he wasn't given the rocket strapped to his back like Okada was. This year should be interesting to see what they do with him , especially if Omega leaves completely. But we're going off topic now :lol so this will be my last post on this topic :lol


----------



## Beatles123

TV deal on the way:


----------



## Desecrated

Some great names to attach to the project there with Stronghearts and Joey Janela. A diverse crew is more important than pseudo-'E'-stars.

Equality of pay and healthcare isn't something I'm exactly delighted to hear, though. WWE doesn't offer that a fraction of that and they actually have the budget & flexibility. It's such a risk as a start-up to make promises. I think they have to keep their roster of full-timers small otherwise they'll be overburdened with old wrestlers coming to AEW very injured and abusing the healthcare claims.

Negativity aside, great names and lots of the right things said. First step, overtake TNA & Impact.


----------



## dele

ShadowR said:


> This Tony Khan guy owns Fulham, but Fulham is second from the bottom. There are a lot of english guys here and I was wandering what do you think about that. Practically, he failed as the owner (co-owner) of a football (soccer) team. So all his money didn't help him.


Perfect situation for a rich asshole: lots of money, people to run it for him. Rhodes is like a modern day Robin Hood.



lagofala said:


> Ibushi's a weird guy. Don't think they guy will ever commit to one place. He's hoping they get a deep roster of talent. I'm pretty sick of the elite's style of doing things.


Humble brag: I remember watching him in BJW at Korakuen back in 2007-8 and thinking he could be something. He might be one of those "bring in and out for runs" guys. Dude seemed like he beat to his own drum back then too. He did a lot of really gay shit with MEN'S Teioh.



MTheBehemoth said:


> Yeah. Dave confirmed on tonight's WOR that NJPW won't work with AEW. *Pretty big blow already.*
> 
> And Juice re-signed for 3 years w/ NJPW.


Yeah, but is it? Are you an independent wrestling company or are you an average promotion with New Japan wrestlers that come in? What's the point?

If Khan is serious, he'll fucking pony up $8 million a year and sign Omega. He's got that NFL money.



MonkasaurusRex said:


> With the rumours that Kenny has a face to face with Vince and Trips today and with AEW's rally tomorrow it's only a matter of time before we know what his plans are. AEW would be foolish not to have him at the rally if he is indeed going to be with the company. I doubt this drags beyond then.
> 
> 
> 
> Two big blows if you think about it possibly even 3.
> 
> They don't have NJPW as a partner and presumably don't have ROH either as a partner due to the two of them having a relationship with each other (I predicted this would happen earlier in this thread). Both companies were integral to All In being successful especially from a talent perspective both ROH and NJPW lent top-tier talent to the show.
> 
> You can speculate that this situation may have cost NJPW Kenny Omega. But what if the reverse was true also? What if his interest in AEW was connected to his possibility of still working in NJPW? This could(though not likely) be a boondoggle that cost both companies Kenny Omega.


If you can pay the wrestlers well and give them health insurance, I bet a lot of wrestlers would be willing to jump ship. They're independent contractors, for the most part.



Ibracadabra said:


> Ten thousand people :kobelol
> 
> 
> The WWE are definitely running scared.. :tysonlol
> 
> 
> Network companies must be fighting tooth and nail to be the one to give tens of millions of dollars a year for this. :jet5


ECW ran in a bingo hall.


----------



## Mango13

Beatles123 said:


> TV deal on the way:



This 6 minute video was way more informative then the entire 1 hour press conference.


----------



## RKing85

I watched like 5 minutes of the press conference, then realized it was going to be mostly fluff and reading the key points on a recap later would be good enough.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Make Punk a fucking offer, it can't hurt.


----------



## HankHill_85

It felt like one of those landmark days in wrestling with all the hype surrounding it.

All of it sounds awesome, I hope AEW manages to flourish. Nobody is really going to be competition to the WWE these days, but if they can offer a true alternative to its programming, they could still pull a chunk of the fan base their way.

As for Jericho signing, I'm willing to bet that it doesn't bother Vince or HHH as much as people probably want to think. They know Chris, they know how he likes to contribute to the business, they know how adventurous he is, and at the bottom of it all, they know how loyal he is. I don't take this as Jericho's left WWE for good, he's just dipping his hand into something new because he likes to be on the ground floor of things.

I might have to buy a ticket to Vegas in May!


----------



## Piers

The roster looks great :mark: 

Has this started ? Is it taped ?


----------



## McGee

They Call Him Y2J said:


> The roster looks great :mark:
> 
> Has this started ? Is it taped ?


No show till May or TV Deal. They shall take over the rasslin World though.

Cody is such an egocentric asshole it makes this so funny to me to watch it fail.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

McGee said:


> Cody is such an egocentric asshole it makes this so funny to me to watch it fail.


What makes you say that out of curiosity? I moan about his matches all the time but he seems like a great guy out of character. I actually get more of the egocentric asshole vibe from Kenny who is one of my faves.


----------



## guts64

Who cares if Fulham is in the bottom of the Premier League. 
It´s not Khan´s fault if his money is spend on average players at best like Zambo-Anguissa.
And they just get back to Premier League.
The Jaguars were in the AFC championship game last year with Blake Bortles as their QB. Blake Bortles! if anything the bad season this year is because Coughlin and Marrone made the mistake to think that Bortles was a QB. He ´s not. And with their fantastic defense, we´ll see what they will do next year with a true QB.
What these sport experiences show me is that Khan is willing to invest money massively and let the people in charge do their jobs. He never interfers. At Least in Jacksonville because I don´t expect an old tough mfer like Coughlin getting fooball advices by a billionaire.

So basically it´s up to Tony, Cody and the Young Bucks to make the better program possible. Money is not a problem for them with Shahid. 
And running a wrestling company is way easier than running a NFL team or a soccer team. 
Yes, you have to get the TV contract. Yes, you should convince a new audience to pay money to see you.
But they won´t have the restrictions that Fulham or Jacksonville have. 
And I´m sure that with Jericho and Omega on the roster, they will get the partnership with NJPW.
I ´m not saying that AEW will be incredible and a major success day one but with Khan totally behind the project, it´s a major plus.


----------



## red dead2

Fulham is bottom of their league because their manager from the start of the season is a guy who is known to Get clubs promoted to the premier league but struggles at the top level of competition for whatever reasons.

They now have hired Ranieri who is a good choice and knowing his managerial abilities at the top level gives them a decent chance to stay up this season. Anyway trying to compare soccer to traditional American sports or even pro-wrestling for that matter is insane. It's a completely different world in which different factors apply when it comes to success.



DGenerationMC said:


> Make Punk a fucking offer, it can't hurt.


Yes even though Punk may have embarrassed himself in the UFC he is still a big name in the Business and if AEW have ambitions to establish themselves on a prime-time big TV Network they need all the star power they can get.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Wow, Tony Khan interview! Dude just said the wrestlers are going to have health care packages on par with the NFL teams. Get that money!



Taroostyles said:


> So should sports teams start banning fans from wearing opponents jerseys and apparel at games? After all, they are in competition with each other. The entire notion of this is asinine and just more Mcmahon vanity.


Sports teams are run under a governing body. The MLB, NFL, NBA....they would not be happy if you kick out paying customers. WWE? They are the top of the mountain, they have nobody above them. In saying that, if they want to kick them out they can.


----------



## Buhalovski

I hope the rumours about Goldberg are true.

Jericho is the only recognizable face for now.


----------



## red dead2

I'd like to see James Storm in AEW

He has a good look and a good character. Was over heavily in late 2011 before TNA fucked him over with poor booking.


----------



## Sbatenney

MoxleyMoxx said:


> well that sucks then.
> 
> any idea how long the LU guys are contracted for?


I don't know but my guess on Swagger is that it's a long term deal for him, I don't see them putting the LU championship on him at the finale without having him tied down for one or two season more. 

The other two not sure, it was rumored their deals were up when interested from the WWE was high in them but than some say they have years left


----------



## RealLegend Killer

Those couple of guys in AEW shirts were doing some stupid shit and they were bnned bc of that. And as soon they were out they posted ''OMFG we were banned bc we are wearing AEW merch''. No, you were banned because you were acting like stupid idiots. 
And why would you wear those shirts on WWE event? Is that the only shirt you have in your closet? No, you have other shirts but you picked that one with reason bc you wanna show everyone that you are ''cool and edgy''. 
If you come to WWE event in Bullet Club or some other shirt you're not gonna get banned if you watch the show like any other normal fan but if you came to provoke and act like dumb fuck then you deserve to be banned


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Man I'd love to see a crazy street fight match between Jericho and Goldberg.


----------



## MC

T Hawk said:


> *MOMO*???!!!!!!
> 
> oh it's just Brit Baker oh.


Since when did you start watching Joshi? :kobe Or is Momo the only one you know? :mj

Britt Baker though. :sleep


----------



## Jam

They need to improve the women's side massively cause britt baker is :deandre

Other than that, it's a start I guess we'll see. Getting the MGM is cool though.


----------



## RiverFenix

I read somewhere that Cody had the legal rights to use the "Rhodes" surname for wrestling purposes but he was choosing not to. If this is the case he really needs to adopt it again. Cody Rhodes sounds a helluva lot better in MSM coverage than only "Cody".


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082832615244218368
:hmm:


----------



## Desecrated

PWG/W1/DDT/AAA seem like names that wouldn't work with NJPW, or a company affiliated with NJPW, or companies NJPW would want to their affiliate to be affiliated with. Makes you think more if @T-Hawk had a point (again, reeee) that Omega leaving was a certainty and NJPW aren't fretting about him as much as Meltzer suggested. Same with AEW to NJPW.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Chrome said:


> Personally, I think Jericho would make a good 1st champion. Give him a nice long heel run with the belt and then have a hot face beat him at one of their ppvs.


Let Jericho be the first champion for a few months building up to Omega taking it off him.


----------



## I AM Glacier

Has anything been announced as far as watching AEW?

Like are they going to do a streaming service or be on TV or what? 
I love NJPW, ROH, PWG etc etc etc whenever I catch them. 
My biggest problem has always been ease of access. WWE is there whenever and where ever I look. I'm really hoping they can compete in THAT way.


----------



## Chrome

I AM Glacier said:


> Has anything been announced as far as watching AEW?
> 
> Like are they going to do a streaming service or be on TV or what?
> I love NJPW, ROH, PWG etc etc etc whenever I catch them.
> My biggest problem has always been ease of access. WWE is there whenever and where ever I look. I'm really hoping they can compete in THAT way.


Well, they're communicating with Time Warner for a spot on TNT or TBS. Don't know about streaming, but I imagine they'll be setting something up in the near future. Definitely agree with the last part of your post, that's always been one of WWE's advantages over the other wrestling companies.


----------



## Jokerface17

On a side note: I love that Jericho is using Judas here as well, it’s so fitting.


----------



## Chrome

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1083001343646691330
Lighter schedules AND healthcare? Would be a game-changer if true.


----------



## blaird

Chrome said:


> Well, they're communicating with Time Warner for a spot on TNT or TBS. Don't know about streaming, but I imagine they'll be setting something up in the near future. Definitely agree with the last part of your post, that's always been one of WWE's advantages over the other wrestling companies.


Would love to see them on TNT or TBS...wonder if they would do the show on Mondays to compete with RAW or go to their own night (bring back Monday night wars). I know its far off in the future but this could be a cool promotion.


----------



## Ibracadabra

RealLegend Killer said:


> Those couple of guys in AEW shirts were doing some stupid shit and they were bnned bc of that. And as soon they were out they posted ''OMFG we were banned bc we are wearing AEW merch''. No, you were banned because you were acting like stupid idiots.
> And why would you wear those shirts on WWE event? Is that the only shirt you have in your closet? No, you have other shirts but you picked that one with reason bc you wanna show everyone that you are ''cool and edgy''.
> If you come to WWE event in Bullet Club or some other shirt you're not gonna get banned if you watch the show like any other normal fan but if you came to provoke and act like dumb fuck then you deserve to be banned


They wear it because that's the only time those edgelords get attention for wearing those shirts. Go aks anyone of them at a show, they'll almost always be confrontational or an asshole. 

Imagine owning 30 of muh Young Bucks merch, and having another 3 on the way after watching the latest BTE, yet never getting acknowledged for it, because no one in real life knows who or what is it you're wearing.


----------



## Taroostyles

They actually had footage of the security at the arena telling a fan that they were told to not let anyone in wearing AEW merch at 1st, but then they changed their minds. 

So it wasn't just self serving asshats getting what they deserve.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

Cody Rhodes is currently the tallest guy on the roster. Almost everyone are 6 ft or under. Will see if things like that matter.


----------



## Chrome

blaird said:


> Would love to see them on TNT or TBS...wonder if they would do the show on Mondays to compete with RAW or go to their own night (bring back Monday night wars). I know its far off in the future but this could be a cool promotion.


Probably be awhile before they even think about Monday nights tbh. I think with SDL moving to Friday nights in the Fall, Tuesday nights would be good. Wednesday would be a good night as well.



Mysteriobiceps said:


> Cody Rhodes is currently the tallest guy on the roster. Almost everyone are 6 ft or under. Will see if things like that matter.


It could. Don't know what his contract situation is, but they should try to sign Brian Cage. Loved his work in LU.


----------



## Asuka842

Supposedly The Elite are trying to get Mayu Iwatani to sign with AEW as well.


----------



## Booooo

Mysteriobiceps said:


> Cody Rhodes is currently the tallest guy on the roster. Almost everyone are 6 ft or under. Will see if things like that matter.


I dont think height matters all that much.

Just it would be nice if these guys like Joey Janela and Hangmanpage could try to get in better shape. 

Everyone seems to have the revival bod going on...


----------



## volde

Asuka842 said:


> Supposedly The Elite are trying to get Mayu Iwatani to sign with AEW as well.


And if I get it right she has MSG match coming, but she obviously isn't getting it if she decides to join AEW since RoH are probably offering her that MSG spot. 

This is interesting decision I think.


----------



## MC

Asuka842 said:


> Supposedly The Elite are trying to get Mayu Iwatani to sign with AEW as well.


Sonny has said that she has got a visa to work in the US for ROH only, so not happening. End of story.


----------



## blaird

Chrome said:


> Probably be awhile before they even think about Monday nights tbh. I think with SDL moving to Friday nights in the Fall, Tuesday nights would be good. Wednesday would be a good night as well.
> 
> It could. Don't know what his contract situation is, but they should try to sign Brian Cage. Loved his work in LU.


Tuesday would probably be best. Still got NXT on Wednesday nights, though AEW may be able to get people to watch less NXT and more of their show. 

Tuesday nights may be best...no other wrestling competition, no football.


----------



## Empress

birthday_massacre said:


> Let Jericho be the first champion for a few months building up to Omega taking it off him.


I love that idea. The press conference alone had me excited. It's about time there was a shakeup in the world of wrestling.


----------



## Death Rider

Taroostyles said:


> They actually had footage of the security at the arena telling a fan that they were told to not let anyone in wearing AEW merch at 1st, but then they changed their minds.
> 
> So it wasn't just self serving asshats getting what they deserve.


Shh don't let facts get in the way of their false narrative ?


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Jericho is a huge get however you look at it and says a lot about the company and the vision because I remember hearing him say he has too much respect for Vince to work anywhere else in the US

It’s going to be really interesting to see how things develop over the coming months leading into Double or Nothing

I wasn’t expecting Kenny because his contract isn’t up till 31st but am very interested to see if he comes in

Kenny/Jericho as the first feud for the belt would be a great way to kick off the promotion

Edit: PAC is such a good bloody pick up as well - can’t wait to see what they do with him. Kenny/PAC would be insane


----------



## DeadGirl Inc

As someone who has only ever watched WWE, I am really happy about this...WWE has been boring me to tears for years now and I'm looking forward to getting excited about wrestling again, I hope they do well

I can't wait to hear who else will be signed


----------



## Asuka842

Christopher Daniels is also a surprise, but a welcome one.


----------



## Vic Capri

Cody Rhodes Vs. Chris Jericho for the AEW Championship would be cool.



> Lighter schedules AND healthcare? Would be a game-changer if true.


Wrestling never got a union, but healthcare is something that the industry has needed for a very long time. 

- Vic


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

I'd love to see The Miz and The Hardys jump ship to AEW. They should also throw money at Goldberg and Batista and sign guys like Mr. Kennedy, Wade Barrett and Ryback.


----------



## Certified G

Definitely gonna keep my eyes on this, it could grow into something great.

And for everyone who always shits on WWE I urge you to give AEW wrestling a chance and try to help it grow. Competition is good for everyone and this promotion blowing up might be the only thing to get WWE to put out a good product again.


----------



## Y.2.J

This is huge. Finally something exciting coming out of the wrestling world. I'm definitely not anti-WWE but if this were to take off it would only make the WWE push to be better. I can't see any negatives to this.

Very exciting news...Y2J, Cody, Young Bucks, PAC, Christopher Daniels...some interesting names there and with Khan's backing this...this could be great.

Imagine signing CM Punk, Kenny...my goodness.

Exciting times ahead.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Goldberg is a cancer, not sure why anyone would want him in AEW.



The Phenom. said:


> This is huge. Finally something exciting coming out of the wrestling world. I'm definitely not anti-WWE but if this were to take off it would only make the WWE push to be better. I can't see any negatives to this.
> 
> Very exciting news...Y2J, Cody, Young Bucks, PAC, Christopher Daniels...some interesting names there and with Khan's backing this...this could be great.
> 
> Imagine signing CM Punk, Kenny...my goodness.
> 
> Exciting times ahead.


Id love to see them get Punk and Kenny and what if they got AJ Styles and Nakamura when their WWE contracts expire. Hell get Balor and Anderson/Gallows too. The bullet club in AEW would be amazing


----------



## A-C-P

All In for Double or Nothing!


----------



## Doc

RealLegend Killer said:


> Everyone is saying that Y2J was the most shocking signing but IMO it was Billy Gunn, the guy was on Edge and Christian show yesterday lol


AEW won't have that wellness test set up straight away though will they? Plus don't think it would apply to producers anyways haha


----------



## Garmonbozia

AEW getting Bill Goldberg would be BIG.

Goldberg vs. Kenny Omega :yoda


----------



## Versatile

Tessa Blanchard should be high on there wish list because they could build the entire women's division around her.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Seriously though I want to see NEW wrestlers. I literally want wrestlers I've never heard of before. Don't just give us these 40+ year old geeks and stars of yesterday. And don't let those people crowd the main event.

Goldberg and Y2J would be fun as hell but I seriously hope they stop recruited some really obscure and interesting people. I want this show to feel different from anything I've seen before not just WWE and ROH undercarders with better booking. Find the next Bruno Sammartino for God's sake


----------



## birthday_massacre

King Jesus said:


> Seriously though I want to see NEW wrestlers. I literally want wrestlers I've never heard of before. Don't just give us these 40+ year old geeks and stars of yesterday. And don't let those people crowd the main event.
> 
> Goldberg and Y2J would be fun as hell but I seriously hope they stop recruited some really obscure and interesting people. I want this show to feel different from anything I've seen before not just WWE and ROH undercarders with better booking. Find the next Bruno Sammartino for God's sake


You need some older stars to bring in the fans to see the new and up and coming stars.

I would love to see them go after guys like Barrett and even Sandow, Gotch and bring them back. Also from the WWE they should def. target guys like Crews, Zayne, Breeze, English, Dillenger, and Cesero.


----------



## headstar

If WWE plans only to focus on the non-drawing "women's revolution", you can bet AEW will get their piece of the pie.


----------



## BarackYoMama

I honestly hope Ziggler ends up here. I know a lot of people are down on here, but honestly with the way he was booked I can't blame you. If he came here, and got booked right it could make him a big star and make him interesting again.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

birthday_massacre said:


> You need some older stars to bring in the fans to see the new and up and coming stars.


Sure. They should stop where they are. Y2J, Omega, Daniels, Cody and Bucks are more than enough old stars to get people watching. Goldberg if they can get him. Don't sign any WWE geeks. Tye Dillinger and Apollo Crews aren't going to move the needle and I wouldn't even use them that differently if they do get signed. 

I seriously don't want this promotion to be a nostalgia trip for Mizdow and old wwe midcarders 

From here on out just sign new guys or lesser known guys like that charismatic sumo wrestler from TNA.


----------



## DoucheyLifter

I've been waiting for this moment for years to have competition and the wars again. Come on Vince, you want a war? YOU GOT ONE! This is the end of WWE and Vince McMahon. We should restart the Monday Night Wars IMO. TNT vs. USA, WWE vs. AEW, Monday Night Raw vs. Monday Night Dynamite.


----------



## Death Rider

King Jesus said:


> birthday_massacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need some older stars to bring in the fans to see the new and up and coming stars.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. They should stop where they are. Y2J, Omega, Daniels, Cody and Bucks are more than enough old stars to get people watching. Goldberg if they can get him. Don't sign any WWE geeks. Tye Dillinger and Apollo Crews aren't going to move the needle and I wouldn't even use them that differently if they do get signed.
> 
> I seriously don't want this promotion to be a nostalgia trip for Mizdow and old wwe midcarders
> 
> From here on out just sign new guys or lesser known guys like that charismatic sumo wrestler from TNA.
Click to expand...

Agree with this. Or if they sign them use them as mid card talent not main eventers.

Kind hope one of my favs Jimmy havoc joins. That would make me :mark:.


----------



## Jokerface17

King Jesus said:


> birthday_massacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need some older stars to bring in the fans to see the new and up and coming stars.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. They should stop where they are. Y2J, Omega, Daniels, Cody and Bucks are more than enough old stars to get people watching. Goldberg if they can get him. Don't sign any WWE geeks. Tye Dillinger and Apollo Crews aren't going to move the needle and I wouldn't even use them that differently if they do get signed.
> 
> I seriously don't want this promotion to be a nostalgia trip for Mizdow and old wwe midcarders
> 
> From here on out just sign new guys or lesser known guys like that charismatic sumo wrestler from TNA.
Click to expand...

Y2j and Daniels are the only ones you listed that are 40+. Cody and the Bucks are in their prime and you have Hangman and Scorpio Sky that could possibly be built up to be big.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Roy Mustang said:


> Agree with this. Or if they sign them use them as mid card talent not main eventers.
> 
> Kind hope one of my favs Jimmy havoc joins. That would make me :mark:.


This is more the idea. If this promotion is about "changing the world" or at the very least growing beyond the boundaries of what we've seen outside the WWE in a long time - that means AEW will need to attract WWE fans. They can't win over WWE viewers by just pushing the same "decent" midcarders that WWE already has. By pushing guys who are lesser known, like a Jimmy Havoc, they can strike that strong contrast they can come off fresh instead of stale and they can pull viewers from the WWE who otherwise wouldn't have a reason to watch the same midcarders on wwe TV


----------



## DoucheyLifter

AEW should try and lure any big name WWE talent it can find IMO. Cena even. But imagine if you manage to sign Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Brock, Cena, etc. WWE will be pissed.


----------



## Obfuscation

None of those guys are leaving. Lets move away from that.


----------



## Dave Santos

Yeah it doesn't need to be much. Like 3 or 4 bigger names and most people will become curious and tune in.


----------



## Death Rider

Brock can stay in WWE thanks. Don't need that trash stinking AEW up thanks


----------



## Berzerker's Beard

DoucheyLifter said:


> I've been waiting for this moment for years to have competition and the wars again. Come on Vince, you want a war? YOU GOT ONE! This is the end of WWE and Vince McMahon. We should restart the Monday Night Wars IMO. TNT vs. USA, WWE vs. AEW, Monday Night Raw vs. Monday Night Dynamite.


I am the last person to defend WWE but Vince will drop dead before Cody Rhodes outmaneuvers him.

AEW may be the next TNA but they will never be the next WWE. Not based on that press conference.


----------



## RapShepard

blaird said:


> Tuesday would probably be best. Still got NXT on Wednesday nights, though AEW may be able to get people to watch less NXT and more of their show.
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday nights may be best...no other wrestling competition, no football.


Basketball comes on TNT Tuesdays tho


----------



## blaird

RapShepard said:


> Basketball comes on TNT Tuesdays tho


They could wind up on TBS although I dont really view that as a wrestling station. I would shoot for Tuesday nights and if that wasnt available I would try Wednesday nights. I think that would be the less competition for them.


----------



## RapShepard

King Jesus said:


> This is more the idea. If this promotion is about "changing the world" or at the very least growing beyond the boundaries of what we've seen outside the WWE in a long time - that means AEW will need to attract WWE fans. They can't win over WWE viewers by just pushing the same "decent" midcarders that WWE already has. By pushing guys who are lesser known, like a Jimmy Havoc, they can strike that strong contrast they can come off fresh instead of stale and they can pull viewers from the WWE who otherwise wouldn't have a reason to watch the same midcarders on wwe TV


Agree, TNA was so interesting in the mid 2000s because I had never seen Styles, Joe, Daniels, Abyss, Monty Brown, Team Canada, and AMW. Sure the older guys I knew like Raven, Killings, and Konnan were cool. But the appeal was faces I didn't know



blaird said:


> They could wind up on TBS although I dont really view that as a wrestling station. I would shoot for Tuesday nights and if that wasnt available I would try Wednesday nights. I think that would be the less competition for them.


I think TBS or TNT is a win. You can't buy a cable package without TBS or TNT in it. Though I know TNT is found more when you start talking Sling and all that not cable, but cable shit lol.

I do wonder if it would be better for both to just go head to head. I like WWE and I turn from at least 2 segments every show. I imagine most people do, having another wrestling show to turn too, would probably keep folk from changing altogether. Maybe go 7-9 not like anything important ever really happens in the first hour of Raw anyway.


----------



## blaird

RapShepard said:


> I think TBS or TNT is a win. You can't buy a cable package without TBS or TNT in it. Though I know TNT is found more when you start talking Sling and all that not cable, but cable shit lol.
> 
> I do wonder if it would be better for both to just go head to head. I like WWE and I turn from at least 2 segments every show. I imagine most people do, having another wrestling show to turn too, would probably keep folk from changing altogether. Maybe go 7-9 not like anything important ever really happens in the first hour of Raw anyway.


Is it every Tuesday TNT has games?? I saw on ESPN this week TNT has Thursday games and NBATV has the Tuesday games. Either way, either channel would work but agree TNT may be the better one.

I dont know they could compete right out the gate, but with names like Jericho, Cody, Omega, and the Young Bucks (im sure theres more that I just dont know or cant think of) thats an awfully strong roster. Hopefully they get good producers and writers and can put on a good show and maybe bring back some of that good competition.

Also think 7-9 is a good time and time slot. No need to go 3 hours like Raw does


----------



## RapShepard

blaird said:


> Is it every Tuesday TNT has games?? I saw on ESPN this week TNT has Thursday games and NBATV has the Tuesday games. Either way, either channel would work but agree TNT may be the better one.
> 
> I dont know they could compete right out the gate, but with names like Jericho, Cody, Omega, and the Young Bucks (im sure theres more that I just dont know or cant think of) thats an awfully strong roster. Hopefully they get good producers and writers and can put on a good show and maybe bring back some of that good competition.
> 
> Also think 7-9 is a good time and time slot. No need to go 3 hours like Raw does


I don't think they could compete out the gate, but they certainly would steal some of the audience, especially during segments folk hate. Plus I just wonder how many more nights of wrestling hardcore fans can take lol. Raw-Monday, Tuesday-Smackdow(til October), Wednesday- NXT and LU, Friday- Impact.


----------



## blaird

RapShepard said:


> I don't think they could compete out the gate, but they certainly would steal some of the audience, especially during segments folk hate. Plus I just wonder how many more nights of wrestling hardcore fans can take lol. Raw-Monday, Tuesday-Smackdow(til October), Wednesday- NXT and LU, Friday- Impact.


Should be interesting if they let Jericho be Jericho on the mic and not write lame promos. But will they make him a little more serious badass type or a funny/entertaining promo where he gets over a clipboard and scarf, Im sure Id be entertained by either one. 

Ha I dont watch Impact or LU so I cant comment on that but right now I watch 3 straight nights...Mon- Raw Tue- SD Wed- NXT. When SD moves Id probably watch Tue. I can DVR and go back and watch on Wed if thats its night. 

Takeover weekends would load up on Wrestling...RAW, SD, NXT, Takeover, and then whatever the other main roster event is, throw AEW in there and that would be 6 nights.


----------



## Dave Santos

Does anyone remember what it was like on the internet when TNA launched? It feels like their is an abundance of optimism. Don't know if the same emotion was felt before.


----------



## Piers

Salvage Cage from this joke of Impact Wrestling and bring in Barrett


----------



## Mango13

DoucheyLifter said:


> I've been waiting for this moment for years to have competition and the wars again. Come on Vince, you want a war? YOU GOT ONE! This is the end of WWE and Vince McMahon. We should restart the Monday Night Wars IMO. TNT vs. USA, WWE vs. AEW, Monday Night Raw vs. Monday Night Dynamite.





DoucheyLifter said:


> AEW should try and lure any big name WWE talent it can find IMO. Cena even. But imagine if you manage to sign Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Brock, Cena, etc. WWE will be pissed.



I can't tell if you are trolling or just straight up fucking delusional lol


----------



## RapShepard

blaird said:


> Should be interesting if they let Jericho be Jericho on the mic and not write lame promos. But will they make him a little more serious badass type or a funny/entertaining promo where he gets over a clipboard and scarf, Im sure Id be entertained by either one.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha I dont watch Impact or LU so I cant comment on that but right now I watch 3 straight nights...Mon- Raw Tue- SD Wed- NXT. When SD moves Id probably watch Tue. I can DVR and go back and watch on Wed if thats its night.
> 
> 
> 
> Takeover weekends would load up on Wrestling...RAW, SD, NXT, Takeover, and then whatever the other main roster event is, throw AEW in there and that would be 6 nights.


I'm sure they'll be going unscripted, off all the things they could adapt from WWE, that certainly isn't one they need. 

I'm still just curious to see how Cody and The Bucks use their power. Like history says they over book themselves


----------



## Dickhead1990

RapShepard said:


> I'm still just curious to see how Cody and The Bucks use their power. Like history says they over book themselves












Very true! It can't be this bad as this guy though.



....I hope lol.


----------



## RapShepard

Dickhead1990 said:


> Very true! It can't be this bad as this guy though.
> 
> 
> 
> ....I hope lol.


Aww man I especially disliked Jarrett and that fucking guitar lol. I want to see Raven as champ, but noooo more Jarrett. So glad we had a scrambler box back then lol


----------



## Berzerker's Beard

"Opportunity is great but it doesn't pay the bills..."

"Equal pay for men and women, equal pay for everyone..."


Doesn't take a rocket scientist to see how this pans out.


----------



## Robbyfude

Ibracadabra said:


> They wear it because that's the only time those edgelords get attention for wearing those shirts. Go aks anyone of them at a show, they'll almost always be confrontational or an asshole.
> 
> Imagine owning 30 of muh Young Bucks merch, and having another 3 on the way after watching the latest BTE, yet never getting acknowledged for it, because no one in real life knows who or what is it you're wearing.


Yeah only people wearing Roman Reigns shirts are nice, fucking drone. Stick to kissing Vince's ass on the General WWE section, that's where you belong intern.


----------



## chay007

For ideas of signing who are maybe less well know I'd love them to use the filthy generation from icw, especially Stevie Boy (once he fully recovers) and Kay Lee Ray. Best wrestlers in Scotland and would provide a different dynamic, would work great alongside pac.

Can't wait for Pac vs Page a match I never know I wanted till that face off


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Jericho has a recent instagram story saying that he's not going away and tagged njpw in it.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda

AEW has new merch out on Pro Wrestling Tees. Must get a AEW is Jericho shirt! Yeah bay bayyyyyyy!


----------



## TD Stinger

The thing that I'm most curious about is what happens once they have TV and and are booking weekly TV, which is what you think this leads to.

Like, I have no doubt that they will sell out Double or Nothing and their next big show in Jacksonville. But what will the demand be when they are on TV weekly? Will it be a 1 hour or 2 hour show? How will they do tapings?

Like could they tape like ROH or NXT does where they tape 4 episodes in one shot? Or maybe how like Impact did back a few year ago where they taped 2 hours live and then 2 hours taped in one night? What kind of attendance can they get on a consistent basis? That's what I'm interested in.

To jump into the hiring WWE guys debate, I think it needs to be a balance. Like, they need to establish themselves with their own unique roster. But people thought guys like Cody and Juice Robinson were just WWE scrubs and look what they've done for their careers. And I think guys like Ryder, Dillinger, The Revival, have something more to contribute than what they are now in some way.

And lastly, for the people who want Goldberg, just keep this in mind. Goldberg came back for 5 months in 2016/2017. And he said himself he was miserable during that run because of how hard he had to work to stay in "Goldberg" shape. And he had to work that hard just to have 3 matches that when you combine the total match time, it was less than 10 minutes.

Now even though he had that great match with Brock, doesn't mean he can do that with everyone. Just saying, for everyone who wants him in AEW, be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Dave Santos

TD Stinger said:


> The thing that I'm most curious about is what happens once they have TV and and are booking weekly TV, which is what you think this leads to.
> 
> Like, I have no doubt that they will sell out Double or Nothing and their next big show in Jacksonville. But what will the demand be when they are on TV weekly? Will it be a 1 hour or 2 hour show? How will they do tapings?
> 
> Like could they tape like ROH or NXT does where they tape 4 episodes in one shot? Or maybe how like Impact did back a few year ago where they taped 2 hours live and then 2 hours taped in one night? What kind of attendance can they get on a consistent basis? That's what I'm interested in.
> 
> To jump into the hiring WWE guys debate, I think it needs to be a balance. Like, they need to establish themselves with their own unique roster. But people thought guys like Cody and Juice Robinson were just WWE scrubs and look what they've done for their careers. And I think guys like Ryder, Dillinger, The Revival, have something more to contribute than what they are now in some way.
> 
> And lastly, for the people who want Goldberg, just keep this in mind. Goldberg came back for 5 months in 2016/2017. And he said himself he was miserable during that run because of how hard he had to work to stay in "Goldberg" shape. And he had to work that hard just to have 3 matches that when you combine the total match time, it was less than 10 minutes.
> 
> Now even though he had that great match with Brock, doesn't mean he can do that with everyone. Just saying, for everyone who wants him in AEW, be careful what you wish for.


I was thinking this thought about TV/streaming weekly with the NWA. Its been 1 year since they brought it back but look to be doing ppvs. Could AEW possibly go towards that model. Once a month ppv's and that's it? Most people who watched All in did so without major story arcs for all the matches. There are a lot of fans that pay 20-40$ a ppv and that revenue is more than people paying $9.99 a month.


----------



## shandcraig

the state of the wrestling industry is not the promotions fault but the fans i realize. Its insane how negative wwe trolls are about this. This is the problem when you have so many stubborn fans that are clueless that stick to one product. Every industry out there has many different brands to one other, Competition. Yet wwe fans are mad about this promotion ? Yes lets be mad that something new is happening instead of being a fan about one bran that we endlessly bitch about. 

All the idiots that say jericho betrayed wwe. Why ? Chris has always been chris and like every other business in the world, You go from one to another for different experinces. Chris owes nothing to wwe. He had a great run and so what that is all. 


Modern day fans need a lesson in history,Because this is how business works. WWE raided and destroyed the territories by taking talent but these modern day warriors dont have a clue




This is very exciting times and i love that Jericho is doing the same shirt that he has done in every promotion hes been in. I assume after this ppv right away they will have a weekly show. Im sure they can sort out the tv deal by that point. This is so good for the business to have more high quality promotion chances for wrestlers. We need our wrestlers that give us this business to be able to shine.

Also i fucking love that they are hiring so any wrestlers for positions that only a wrestler can understand how to run. Endless attempts at hiring people that are so called qualified to run a business means nothing when you dont deeply understand the product your selling


Change the world


----------



## DJ Punk

Roy Mustang said:


> Brock can stay in WWE thanks. Don't need that trash stinking AEW up thanks


Wait, are people seriously thinking Lesnar would even give AEW the smallest fraction of a thought?

I imagine Lesnar will live out the rest of his days never even knowing what AEW is. He gives 0 fucks about wrestling.


----------



## Mango13

Dave Santos said:


> There are a lot of fans that pay 20-40$ a ppv *and that revenue is more than people paying $9.99 a month.*


no it's not not even close.


----------



## RiverFenix

Jericho making the jump means all the boys will get paid more as AEW becomes "more legit" and there will be an arms race that benefits all wrestlers. Every wrestling fan should hope AEW is very successful and becomes a viable #2. 

I hope AEW pushes tag team wrestling - Vince and WWE criminally neglect it. With Bucks there and with certain power it seems like a good bet.


----------



## RapShepard

shandcraig said:


> the state of the wrestling industry is not the promotions fault but the fans i realize. Its insane how negative wwe trolls are about this. This is the problem when you have so many stubborn fans that are clueless that stick to one product. Every industry out there has many different brands to one other, Competition. Yet wwe fans are mad about this promotion ? Yes lets be mad that something new is happening instead of being a fan about one bran that we endlessly bitch about.
> 
> 
> 
> All the idiots that say jericho betrayed wwe. Why ? Chris has always been chris and like every other business in the world, You go from one to another for different experinces. Chris owes nothing to wwe. He had a great run and so what that is all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modern day fans need a lesson in history,Because this is how business works. WWE raided and destroyed the territories by taking talent but these modern day warriors dont have a clue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is very exciting times and i love that Jericho is doing the same shirt that he has done in every promotion hes been in. I assume after this ppv right away they will have a weekly show. Im sure they can sort out the tv deal by that point. This is so good for the business to have more high quality promotion chances for wrestlers. We need our wrestlers that give us this business to be able to shine.
> 
> 
> 
> Also i fucking love that they are hiring so any wrestlers for positions that only a wrestler can understand how to run. Endless attempts at hiring people that are so called qualified to run a business means nothing when you dont deeply understand the product your selling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Change the world


Nah the state of the business has do to with the fact the public at large stopped caring about wrestling. It has nothing to do with fans, wrestlers, talent, quality of show. The public simply isn't in to wrestling like it was during it's two peaks. WWEs ever dwindling fan base isn't the reason other promotions aren't as big. It's simply down to there not being enough fans to support 2 huge promotions. If AEW is able to create 1st time fans them and the business will be golden.


----------



## Chrome

DJ Punk said:


> Wait, are people seriously thinking Lesnar would even give AEW the smallest fraction of a thought?
> 
> I imagine Lesnar will live out the rest of his days never even knowing what AEW is. He gives 0 fucks about wrestling.


If AEW gave Brock 5 million+ a year to wrestle a couple matches, he'd start giving a fuck about AEW lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I am very excited for this. I just wish there could be a time jump because I am impatient to watch it slowly unfold. Hope the can make a big splash.


----------



## Dave Santos

Mango13 said:


> no it's not not even close.


Maybe I was taking UFC's model of overall revenue model to far and applying it to wrestling. Which offers the monthly fight pass and ppv's as separate. If so I admit that I made a mistake on total revenue estimates.


----------



## Schwartzxz

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Every wrestling fan should hope AEW is very successful and becomes a viable #2


every wrestling fan who is not blinded by this bullshit knows AEW will never be a threat to WWE. its not that we dont want another big company like WCW to rival WWE. we are just realistic and we see it for what it is. dont some of you remember that TNA at one point had actual wrestling stars on their roster and they had over million viewers? were they ever a threat to WWE or even close to it? no. if this AEW thing reaches TNAs success Ill give them credit atleast for that. but all of you are acting like this is WCW in 1997. its not. stop it.


----------



## RKing85

WWE has way to deep of a foothold to be challenged for number 1. All I have ever wanted out of AEW is to be a viable company and be another good viable option for wrestlers.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie

I don't think an AEW surge is as far-fetched as some people think. All it takes is for AEW to become the "in" thing, and the war is on. WWE is at an all-time low right now, and their TV is, well, less than compelling, to say the least. From what Khan is saying, AEW will be "must see" TV. They just need someone huge to put them over the top... CM Punk, perhaps?


----------



## Versatile

DJ Punk said:


> *Wait, are people seriously thinking Lesnar would even give AEW the smallest fraction of a thought?*
> 
> I imagine Lesnar will live out the rest of his days never even knowing what AEW is. He gives 0 fucks about wrestling.


You should know by the that Brock only cares about money and is going where ever the money is at, if the Khan family offered Brock $10 million do you think he would say no?


----------



## DxNWO4Lyfe

Berzerker's Beard said:


> "Opportunity is great but it doesn't pay the bills..."
> 
> "Equal pay for men and women, equal pay for everyone..."
> 
> 
> Doesn't take a rocket scientist to see how this pans out.


I listened to the x-pac podcast with Tony Khan and he mentioned that it’s determined on what you bring to the company. All women and men will have a base pay but main event men and women could get similar pay. For example if AEW had Kenny Omega and Ronda Rousey they might get paid similarly. Or if they had a jobbers like Dana Brooke and Tyler breeze would be paid the same. 

Listen to the podcast and Tony answers some questions. He seems like he loves wrestling and thinks different than ol VKM. Which might be a good thing for us fans!!


----------



## Chan Hung

Jericho is the perfect Legend to sign by that company because he's got experience He's Got Talent he's got a few good matches left in him and he brings legitimacy to the brand


----------



## Berzerker's Beard

DxNWO4Lyfe said:


> I listened to the x-pac podcast with Tony Khan and he mentioned that it’s determined on what you bring to the company. All women and men will have a base pay but main event men and women could get similar pay. For example if AEW had Kenny Omega and Ronda Rousey they might get paid similarly. Or if they had a jobbers like Dana Brooke and Tyler breeze would be paid the same.
> 
> Listen to the podcast and Tony answers some questions. He seems like he loves wrestling and thinks different than ol VKM. Which might be a good thing for us fans!!


Sorry there is nothing practical about anything you're suggesting. That's not how business operates. Supply and demand supersedes all.

If you want to have a huge star appear on your show you're going to have to pay them. You have to make it worth their time. Imagine telling some huge star like The Rock... "Hey we'd love to have you on the show but we can only pay as you much as our top female performer"... he's going to hang up. In fact you probably won't even make it past his agent.

And when/if one of their homegrown stars DOES break through into superstardom, they're _also_ going to demand more money. That's how it works. The idea that everyone can be paid the same is pure fantasy.

I imagine stars like Sable and Chyna made more money than most of the WWF roster during the AE. Take a guess why. I don't recall anyone complaining about a wage gap then.


----------



## RapShepard

SuicideSlushPuppie said:


> I don't think an AEW surge is as far-fetched as some people think. All it takes is for AEW to become the "in" thing, and the war is on. WWE is at an all-time low right now, and their TV is, well, less than compelling, to say the least. From what Khan is saying, AEW will be "must see" TV. They just need someone huge to put them over the top... CM Punk, perhaps?


The "in" thing for who? They have to be the "in" thing for folk that aren't already wrestling fans. WWE hasn't been the "in" thing for diehard wrestling fans in ages. How do they attract new wrestling fans to the business, CM Punk isn't that. They have to come with something new like LU did, but also on a great network. It's going to be an uphill battle for them to really battle with WWE. I think battling impact is more realistic.


----------



## Beatles123




----------



## Obfuscation

_"It's a great time to be in Sports Entertainment"_

I chuckled. The Vince influence already worming its way in.


----------



## Donnie

I like Tony because he once gave CODY * for a match. That's the type of relatability i like


----------



## Beatles123

Ace said:


> I like Tony because he once gave CODY * for a match. That's the type of relatability i like


[Citation needed]


----------



## Chrome

Chan Hung said:


> Jericho is the perfect Legend to sign by that company because he's got experience He's Got Talent he's got a few good matches left in him and he brings legitimacy to the brand


Plus he keeps reinventing himself with new gimmicks as well. We'll probably get another version of Jericho in AEW and that'll be fun.


----------



## Donnie

Beatles123 said:


> [Citation needed]


Kahn sent Meltzer a house show report where he gave CODY a one star match.


----------



## Beatles123

Ace said:


> Kahn sent Meltzer a house show report where he gave CODY a one star match.


Yooooo! Khan knows work rate?! LOL :lenny

An owner that actually know what a good match looks like :banderas

THINK OF IT!!


----------



## Miguel De Juan

Schwartzxz said:


> every wrestling fan who is not blinded by this bullshit knows AEW will never be a threat to WWE. its not that we dont want another big company like WCW to rival WWE. we are just realistic and we see it for what it is. dont some of you remember that TNA at one point had actual wrestling stars on their roster and they had over million viewers? were they ever a threat to WWE or even close to it? no. if this AEW thing reaches TNAs success Ill give them credit atleast for that. but all of you are acting like this is WCW in 1997. its not. stop it.


TNA was incompetently run. Joe could have been their top draw but they castrated him.

All In drew 10,000 fans for this group's first show promoted mostly by social media. They got the attention of financial backers and tv companies from this show alone. TNA was booked by Russo and ran by idiots (Dixie & Jarrett).


----------



## red dead2

TNA was incompetently run but they had a good roster with variety and maintained decent ratings on a week to week basis from 2007 to 2010 (aside from that stupid Monday night run)

If AEW want to have a weekly show on a mainstream TV Network then they need to have a roster with strong variety. That means Big Guys, small guys, medium guys, black wrestlers, latinos, good looking woman, fighting woman and some legends etc..

Otherwise they should just follow a similar model to ROH and NJPW and have a few a big shows scattered throughout the year.


----------



## DJ Punk

Versatile said:


> You should know by the that Brock only cares about money and is going where ever the money is at, if the Khan family offered Brock $10 million do you think he would say no?


I obviously haven't done my research about who owns this company. 

How rich are the people who own AEW if there's talk about buying Lesnar out from WWE?

EDIT: Oh fuck, dude's a billionaire?! This could potentially be WWE's rival one day down the line. Wow. I'm so out of the loop now.


----------



## Buhalovski

They can afford pretty much everyone from WWE if they want. Pay attention to the last 3 words... _if they want_.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood

What I'm hoping is that a lot of the guys in AEW can learn from Jericho in regards to creating a character. The danger is that the talent pool will be so reliant on workhorses from the indies that we'll have a Ring of Honor situation - where the wrestling side is treated as more important than the characters and the stories they tell inside the ring.
Big characters made WWE into what it is today. Decades ago, the same was true for WCW. An old vet like Jericho can hopefully be a great influence in passing on what he knows to guys who just need a little zest to make them stand out.


----------



## Chrome

DJ Punk said:


> I obviously haven't done my research about who owns this company.
> 
> How rich are the people who own AEW if there's talk about buying Lesnar out from WWE?
> 
> EDIT: Oh fuck, dude's a billionaire?! This could potentially be WWE's rival one day down the line. Wow. I'm so out of the loop now.


Yeah, and his son is the president and is also a big wrestling fan. Hopefully we're looking at something similar to the Turner/Bischoff combo.


----------



## phenom64

I have pretty good expectations for this company but I'm trying to be realistic. I don't think they will come close to challenging the WWE anytime in the near future. The first few years should be getting the promotion off the ground and running various markets.

But, if they are willing to offer things like health insurance and treating talent like employees as opposed to independent contractors, that could be a game changer for the entire industry. That could potentially force WWE to do the same to prevent talent from leaving to go to AEW.


----------



## PavelGaborik

King Jesus said:


> Seriously though I want to see NEW wrestlers. I literally want wrestlers I've never heard of before. Don't just give us these 40+ year old geeks and stars of yesterday. And don't let those people crowd the main event.
> 
> Goldberg and Y2J would be fun as hell but I seriously hope they stop recruited some really obscure and interesting people. I want this show to feel different from anything I've seen before not just WWE and ROH undercarders with better booking. Find the next Bruno Sammartino for God's sake


Big names attract casuals. It's as simple as that.


----------



## krtgolfing

DJ Punk said:


> Wait, are people seriously thinking Lesnar would even give AEW the smallest fraction of a thought?
> 
> I imagine Lesnar will live out the rest of his days never even knowing what AEW is. He gives 0 fucks about wrestling.


Clearly you have not watched Brock the past couple of years. He clearly gives zero fucks. Money is king for him!


----------



## volde

I wish people stopped writing about how rich Khans are. They are not going to start spending their own private money on this, thats not what billionaires do. They'll gather certain amount of starting capital and thats that. Fact that they are twice or three times richer than Vince is irrelevant, Vince isn't spending his own money on WWE either.


----------



## Beatles123

volde said:


> I wish people stopped writing about how rich Khans are. They are not going to start spending their own private money on this, thats not what billionaires do. They'll gather certain amount of starting capital and thats that. Fact that they are twice or three times richer than Vince is irrelevant, Vince isn't spending his own money on WWE either.


So i can start up my company on 3 dollars and some string then? COOL! :homer3






Interview at 33:12


----------



## Vic Capri

It's only fitting.

- Vic


----------



## birthday_massacre

volde said:


> I wish people stopped writing about how rich Khans are. They are not going to start spending their own private money on this, thats not what billionaires do. They'll gather certain amount of starting capital and thats that. Fact that they are twice or three times richer than Vince is irrelevant, Vince isn't spending his own money on WWE either.


yeah because when the do, they go bankrupt like Curt Schilling did because he put his personal money into his company 38 studios that failed and he lost the millions he got from baseball.


----------



## bradatar

Goldberg is out according to a few sources I've seen.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood

What I hope they don't do is that TNA thing where ex-WWE guys come in and blast Vince. It made TNA look incredibly desperate and as if they were fishing for attention.

If they want WWE cast-offs, I really hope they sit down with them first and try to figure out a new direction/persona for them. Look at a guy like Big Cass for example. For one thing, his name is ridiculous, you wouldn't put a world title on him. And his presentation was the most bland Goddamn thing I've ever seen, a guy in black trunks who just raises his arm in the air.

Let's say a Big Cass went to AEW, wouldn't it be better to repackage him as a new persona? So you've got a familiar face fans might be interested in, but also the intrigue of watching them try something new.


----------



## BarackYoMama

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1083418366046584837


----------



## Desecrated

Blazeta said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1083418366046584837


Great to see that assurance from Jericho. Wouldn't want to throw away your legacy for nothing. Especially when the heiress of the WWE equated the WWF steroid scandal to 9/11.


----------



## Broken Bone

I am so fucking excited for this tbh, first time that I am hype for a wrestling show ever since AE WWF, hope they live up to my expectations.

I see Y2J and I know this ought to be good.


----------



## Ham and Egger

volde said:


> I wish people stopped writing about how rich Khans are. They are not going to start spending their own private money on this, thats not what billionaires do. They'll gather certain amount of starting capital and thats that. Fact that they are twice or three times richer than Vince is irrelevant, Vince isn't spending his own money on WWE either.


I totally agree with that statement. Just because you have a lot of money backing you doesn't guarantee success. TNA was backed by a billionaire company and they fell through the wayside over the years. What really matters are the business decisions that the company makes that makes or breaks a promotion. ROH is backed by a billionaire company and they have slowly but surely moving up the ranks and been increasing attendance numbers over the years.


----------



## americanoutlaw

here a guess of few wrestlers that could signed with AEW
James Storm
Teddy Hart
Jack Evans
Colt Cabana, 
Marko Stunt
Chuckie T.,


----------



## Dave Santos

Some one noticed this from Jericho's podcast.


Jericho on Kenny Omega



> talking about how him signing legitimizes the company to casual fans who don't know "Kenny and Cody and the Bucks" or something like that.
> 
> when he was thinking of who he's working with at AEW, Kenny was the first name to pop up into his head, it seems.


Also from the Podcast that Beatles linked earlier Kahn talks about their being several tv offers/interest.


----------



## tailhook

Couldn't give a rats ass about stars. They'll show wherever there is money to be had.

Whats the promotion's TV or Internet Exposure? And by Internet Exposure, I mean where I can login, pay XX via credit card and/or Paypal, and stream their shit? By TV, I mean Cable at the minimum. If they have neither, they're DOA. Or are they going to be hobo like MLW and YouTube all their shows?

Or are they just throwing some under-the-tent circus shows in butt-fuck nowhere to try to gin up some interest?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: Chris Jericho: I Wouldn't Have Gone To AEW If There Wasn't A Strong TV Deal On The Table*

Hopefully it's any real channel that my otherwise worthless cable provider carries.


----------



## Stinger Fan

*Re: Chris Jericho: I Wouldn't Have Gone To AEW If There Wasn't A Strong TV Deal On The Table*

If that wasn't the case....why didn't they bring it up at their press conference? That's something I don't understand. You don't have to give out what station or details of said deal, but at least something.


----------



## xxRambo_21xx

*Re: Chris Jericho: I Wouldn't Have Gone To AEW If There Wasn't A Strong TV Deal On The Table*



Stinger Fan said:


> If that wasn't the case....why didn't they bring it up at their press conference? That's something I don't understand. You don't have to give out what station or details of said deal, but at least something.


Non-disclosure- agreements


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

*Re: Chris Jericho: I Wouldn't Have Gone To AEW If There Wasn't A Strong TV Deal On The Table*

Any chance they can get on Netflix?


----------



## Booooo

Good to see Tony Khan acknowledges he needs to attract the casual audience aswell.

Also the whole "wins matter" and further statistics sounds very interesting........


----------



## Deathstroke

*Re: Chris Jericho: I Wouldn't Have Gone To AEW If There Wasn't A Strong TV Deal On The Table*

I have Xfinity from Comcast which is like the largest one on the country and I can never watch Impact. Get on a channel I can watch and I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Stinger Fan

*Re: Chris Jericho: I Wouldn't Have Gone To AEW If There Wasn't A Strong TV Deal On The Table*



xxRambo_21xx said:


> Non-disclosure- agreements


But he just stated here that there is a deal on the table. Couldn't they have just said that at the press conference? That's all I'm trying to say because I don't see the difference between saying it here than on the actual press conference . It's not a big deal, but its odd to me


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Chris Jericho: I Wouldn't Have Gone To AEW If There Wasn't A Strong TV Deal On The Table*

I hope so. If it's AXS, not a lot of people have it.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

It's so funny to me how BADLY some people want this to not be a big deal, want this to fail. Some of these posts are comical in their bitterness


----------



## PavelGaborik

*Re: Chris Jericho: I Wouldn't Have Gone To AEW If There Wasn't A Strong TV Deal On The Table*



EL REGRESO DEL SHIV MALO said:


> I hope so. If it's AXS, not a lot of people have it.


I'm Canadian so I'm probably going to have to stream it anyways.


----------



## juice4080

King Jesus said:


> It's so funny to me how BADLY some people want this to not be a big deal, want this to fail. Some of these posts are comical in their bitterness


I want this to succeed so bad i want AEW to raid WWE of all those indy darlings indirific midgets short order cooks masquarading as pro wrestlers and for all their fans to follow them out the door so it will force WWE to once again focus on what truly draws. Larger than life characters with big personalities and charisma with a strong focus on creating slightly edgier storylines. (nothing close to AE but slightly more complex than what we have right now who's the best let's fight storylines)


----------



## Ibracadabra

*Re: Chris Jericho: I Wouldn't Have Gone To AEW If There Wasn't A Strong TV Deal On The Table*



xxRambo_21xx said:


> Non-disclosure- agreements


Yet we all knew the full details of the WWE's very REAL TV deals last year months before it was announced.


----------



## Beatles123

*JERICHO CONFIRMES VIA SIRIUS RADIO THAT THERE ARE **THREE** TV DEALS BEING OFFERED. ALL OF THEM MAJOR!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1083418366046584837
Also name drops Omega as an example for their type of star!

Add that to the OP.


----------



## Booooo

Anyone who would want AEW to fail is an idiot. A wrestling company with HUGE backers that are committed will only bring good things for the fans.


----------



## Sensei Utero

Any news on which TV deals are on the table? Hope it's a decent network. Exciting times for sure.


----------



## Beatles123

Santa With Muscles said:


> Any news on which TV deals are on the table? Hope it's a decent network. Exciting times for sure.


TNT/TBS are two we have heard. Jim Ross thinks a deal has already been made.


----------



## chay007

People seem to focus on AEW competing with WWE but really they are targeting a different market than the core WWE product. They will never be able to compete for number of viewers but will be able to compete in the demographic that all in and being the elite targeted. The slightly young adult with some disposable income and will to travel. They have to keep the party atmosphere from all in, not take it to seriously most of the time and mix in good humour. I also think there's a great opportunity for a behind the scenes show accompanying the main AEW show along the lines of being the elite, two shows for the price of one.

I think having 2 seasons a year of maybe something like 15 weeks. 2 hour show each week building to an end of season big all in style PPV on a weekend. Build stories throughout and make wins and loses impact placement on that final show with a cliff hanger to end the ppv


----------



## Sensei Utero

Beatles123 said:


> TNT/TBS are two we have heard. Jim Ross thinks a deal has already been made.


Man, how poetic it'd be if it were TNT/TBS :lol


----------



## Obfuscation

Right here on the mothership.









It's all coming back.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Booooo said:


> Anyone who would want AEW to fail is an idiot. A wrestling company with HUGE backers that are committed will only bring good things for the fans.


There are people here who love the WWE more than they love wrestling and are viciously opposed to anything outside of the WWE. There are people who are seething that something else besides the WWE is getting attention. Blood boiling


----------



## Beatles123

Hey fellas. Anyone up for a good laugh?

http://boards.4channel.org/asp/thread/5890018#p5890495

Some people really want AEW to die for fear its "WWE-lite" :ha


----------



## Mr. Pec-Tacular

Woud love to see Mr. Pec-Tacular in AEW. Jessie is an absolute talent in the ring! And his performance towards the end of his TNA run , was very impressive. I also believe he’s the complete package, Best body ever in wrestling and some very impressive drop kick among other talents. He has a lot of fans in wrestling and they are definitely ready for him to come back. Let’s just hope he doesn’t continue to leave them hanging.


----------



## NotGuilty

they need Bischoff


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Beatles123 said:


> Hey fellas. Anyone up for a good laugh?
> 
> http://boards.4channel.org/asp/thread/5890018#p5890495
> 
> Some people really want AEW to die for fear its "WWE-lite" :ha


My God. What a bunch of Idiots :ha


----------



## Versatile

NotGuilty said:


> they need Bischoff


No because then Bischoff is going to bring Hogan in and then Hogan is going to bring Hall and Nash in and it''s going to be TNA all over again.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Fuck Bischoff. 8 billion people on earth, he's not the only motherfucker who can write a wrestling show. Come on now, we can move past this shit


----------



## Beatles123

*MORE FROM JERICHO:*

http://www.prowrestlingsheet.com/aew-jericho-vince-mcmahon/#.XDfHilxKhMk



> All Elite Wrestling’s latest signee Chris Jericho says former boss Vince McMahon wasn’t blindsided by his decision, because they had a private talk beforehand.
> 
> 
> Jericho was a guest on SiriusXM’s Busted Open this week and spoke about his conversation with WWE’s head honcho, saying:
> 
> “A lot of that stuff is private but I did have a very amicable conversation with him. He knew what I was doing, it wasn’t a surprise. I didn’t just show up in Jacksonville and that was it. *The bottom line is the Khan family isn’t messing around. They want to make a go at this and you know they have a lot of money and they have a lot of capital.”*
> 
> While talking about a potential TV deal for All Elite Wrestling, Jericho also made an interesting comment in regards to Kenny Omega’s future.
> 
> “By me joining the company, I think fans and wrestlers most importantly go holy sh*t this is the real deal,” he explained. “If Jericho went there, this is real. Because a lot of people don’t know don’t know Kenny, or Cody, or the Bucks. We know them. But your average fan doesn’t.”
> 
> This would seem to indicate that Omega is planning to be part of the promotion. However, with Jericho’s history, he could always be trolling.
> 
> As we previously reported, AEW President Tony Khan says there are “a number of interested parties” who want to bring All Elite Wrestling to television every week.
> 
> Stay tuned.


:sodone :lenny :banderas


----------



## Chrome

Versatile said:


> No because then Bischoff is going to bring Hogan in and then Hogan is going to bring Hall and Nash in and it''s going to be TNA all over again.


Yeah, they'll form a group called "The Click" and begin a feud with the Elite. Gonna have to pass on that.


----------



## Machismo88

I'm all for more companies, if they produce good content. This isn't a competition between the two at this stage. I don't think people want this to fail, I think they are more frustrated at fans who think it's easy just to start up a company, produce a weekly show, events, a monthly PPV & also run other aspects of the business. Let's not make ridiculous claims like they are currently a threat to the most established company in the world without a proven track record. It will take time, right now they aren't a threat at all, they wouldn't even be close, much more to the business then "we wrestle good". I hope they do well, but let's just be realistic about this & take it as it comes.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

People who hate AEW before it even has a tv show on the air or any other wrestling promotion that isn't WWE are part of the trend of some WWE fans being anti-smark. It's just annoying.


----------



## Geeee

Obfuscation said:


> _"It's a great time to be in Sports Entertainment"_
> 
> I chuckled. The Vince influence already worming its way in.


Gotta be careful. I think "Sports Entertainment" is a WWE trademarked term.


----------



## Obfuscation

I like Bischoff, but track record isn't glamorous thanks to the TNA scenario. But I mean, if he's not with the usual suspects...


----------



## Vic

Bischoff without Hogan and co. is always a good time, it's just Hogan will try his damnedest to worm his way into anything Bischoff has related to a producer role in graps, so yeah as much of an asset that solo Bischoff will be, the potential risk outweigh it.


----------



## Sharpshootah




----------



## shandcraig

Obviously its just fun speculation snd trying to imagine storylines. But i personally dont think Kenny is going to wwe even though every wwe fan thinks that.i think he will come to AEW but show up randomly at double or nothing to start a story abd probably against cody as an outsider. 

Kenny has mentioned he needs time off and its ironic that he qould for a few months


They better make sure they have prestigious looking belts as its it's important. These days many promotions including wwe have tacky belts that dont feel like they mean a dam thing. The AEW logo would look good on fancy belts


----------



## Chrome

Don't know if it's been mentioned, but they filed for a trademark called "Tuesday Night Dynamite", so I guess that might be a clue about what night they want their shows on.


----------



## The Wood

I love how they’re not just throwing everything out there. They’re not hot-shotting themselves and are pacing things very well. 

-Jericho signing is huge news. It means this is the real deal. He probably chats to people from WWE all the time. This means the money is there. Jericho wouldn’t tarnish his relationship with Vince McMahon for nothing. 

-The OWE relationship might be the sleeper news of the conference. China is a notoriously hard country to crack into. If this leads to exposure in China and a deal with them then that is a lot of eyeballs on AEW. OWE itself could be a good get for a US TV network. Could be great Saturday morning television. It would be hilarious if the Khans crack China before Shane McMahon could.

-Kenny Omega is not going to be announced until his New Japan deal is up. I imagine Kota Ibushi will follow. They’re very likely February announcements. JR is likely coming March/April — man is that promo going to be great and is that going to lend legitimacy to them or what? 

-A TV deal is not going to be announced before they have top stars secured. And I’m not talking about Kenny Omega. I’m talking Jim Ross and whoever they can lure away from WWE in time for Double or Nothing. I’m talking AJ Styles and/or Shinsuke Nakamura. When you’ve got that to leverage your deals, you can get more money and more exposure. I imagine AXS and WGN America have made their offers. They want to drive the fees on that up and be able to get bigger offers from other networks. TBS and/or TNT is obviously the goal here due to them being in the most homes. I doubt they have made a serious offer yet, but they might once they know Vince’s stars and people who have a history in executive positions with Vince are “all in.” Taking whatever baby offer is on the table right now is potentially leaving hundreds of millions of dollars there. Getting $50 million over five years with WGN America is very different than getting $750 million with Turner.


----------



## TD Stinger

Just doing a quick format of their current roster, and yes I'm adding Omega in there even though he's not official yet:

Singles:
1. Omega
2. Jericho
3. Cody
4. PAC
5. Hangman
6. Janela
7. MJF
8. Daniels
9. Kaz
10. Sky

Tag Team:
1. Bucks
2. SCU
3. Strong Hearts

Women:
1. Baker
2. Penelope
3. Brandi

Now obviously their women's division is going to need more work. I'll be interested to see who the can scoop up with everyone who's signed to WWE, NXT, ROH, Impact, etc.

And the Tag Division will interesting as well. Clearly The Bucks are the top guys of the division. But the thing with them is they've faced everyone there is to face, except for teams in WWE. I don't know enough about these Strong Heart guys from OWE so I'm just going to throw them in the tag division as well for now.

The Men's Division is already off to a great start, and if they get Omega it looks really good. Omega, Jericho, Cody, and PAC are a good Top 4 to start. I hope they take it slow with Hangman. He's clearly the guy they'll build to be the future of the company. But with him already staking his claim to be the 1st AEW Champion, I'm just saying, I hope they go with better options and take it slow with him.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Chrome said:


> Don't know if it's been mentioned, but they filed for a trademark called "Tuesday Night Dynamite", so I guess that might be a clue about what night they want their shows on.


Am I the only one that doesn't like that name? It sounds corny as hell to me honestly.


----------



## shandcraig

The Wood said:


> I love how they’re not just throwing everything out there. They’re not hot-shotting themselves and are pacing things very well.
> 
> -Jericho signing is huge news. It means this is the real deal. He probably chats to people from WWE all the time. This means the money is there. Jericho wouldn’t tarnish his relationship with Vince McMahon for nothing.
> 
> -The OWE relationship might be the sleeper news of the conference. China is a notoriously hard country to crack into. If this leads to exposure in China and a deal with them then that is a lot of eyeballs on AEW. OWE itself could be a good get for a US TV network. Could be great Saturday morning television. It would be hilarious if the Khans crack China before Shane McMahon could.
> 
> -Kenny Omega is not going to be announced until his New Japan deal is up. I imagine Kota Ibushi will follow. They’re very likely February announcements. JR is likely coming March/April — man is that promo going to be great and is that going to lend legitimacy to them or what?
> 
> -A TV deal is not going to be announced before they have top stars secured. And I’m not talking about Kenny Omega. I’m talking Jim Ross and whoever they can lure away from WWE in time for Double or Nothing. I’m talking AJ Styles and/or Shinsuke Nakamura. When you’ve got that to leverage your deals, you can get more money and more exposure. I imagine AXS and WGN America have made their offers. They want to drive the fees on that up and be able to get bigger offers from other networks. TBS and/or TNT is obviously the goal here due to them being in the most homes. I doubt they have made a serious offer yet, but they might once they know Vince’s stars and people who have a history in executive positions with Vince are “all in.” Taking whatever baby offer is on the table right now is potentially leaving hundreds of millions of dollars there. Getting $50 million over five years with WGN America is very different than getting $750 million with Turner.




I dont agree at all. They dont need anyone to sign a deal. They have connections and billionaires putting a lot of money into this,That is all you need. They have a entire promotion ready to take off after the double or nothing ppv and they will have a roster.



We have been needing a NWA type promotion again for a long time now and i hope that AEW does that alongside the exclusive roster. NWA is reborn but is far away from growing but with this new brand being setup to be huge off the strart they have a chance to be the world elite promotion for wrestlers all over the world to come too .

They have a situation here to make the AEW belts be important and valid.Right now the only important wrestling belts on the market is NJPW and the rest are tacky toys



What kinda belts do you all think they will use ?

AEW world champion
AEW tag champions
AEW womens champion

and one more ??? 
AEW self titled championg ?
AEW elite champion

They should try to make a legit world belt and make a inside top belt called elite champion.How amazing would that be like the old NWA belt used to be. World belt that has the best wrestlers around the world fighting for


----------



## Mango13

Chrome said:


> Don't know if it's been mentioned, but they filed for a trademark called "Tuesday Night Dynamite", so I guess that might be a clue about what night they want their shows on.



I hope this isn't what they are going to call their weekly show because that name is horrible.


----------



## Mister Abigail

So they have three woman and one of them is the gorgeous but WOAT Brandi Rhodes? 

Vince must be shitting himself.


----------



## Chrome

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't like that name? It sounds corny as hell to me honestly.





Mango13 said:


> I hope this isn't what they are going to call their weekly show because that name is horrible.


Yeah, not in love with it either. Thinking of names, I feel like "Ignite" would be a better name tbh.


----------



## The Wood

Announcing the intention to provide employee benefits is a _huge_ positive that’s only got some mild attention. Make no mistake about it — treating wrestlers like they are human beings could be a key factor when it comes to talent re-evaluating their relationship with WWE. The Khans are rich enough to pay AJ Styles for the rest of his life. That is a huge difference-maker when these guys are facing the end of their careers and are starting to think about their lives after wrestling. 

Offering pensions to full-time talent that rack up tenure is a wonderful way to ensure loyalty to the promotion. $25 million downside guarantee and the assurance that after your active career is done in five years you will qualify for $50,000 a year for as long as AEW operates and you allow them to retain licensing rights? Hell yeah I’d jump over to them. Are you crazy? The Khans could literally make this offer to Styles to be their Nash/Hall style jump, and I’m pretty sure anyone on earth would consider it. 

Hell, I bet John Cena would consider it for that amount of money. I bet Randy Orton would. What about guys like Velveteen Dream that have 20+ years in the business ahead of them (hopefully)? Put those 20 years in with the Khans and that could be $200,000 a year. If they’re using you for that long, chances are you were a star that made them a load of money. 

It’s a very loose idea, but it also promotes wrestlers keeping themselves healthy and alive and hopefully working smarter. And it’s an idea that Vince, in his publicly traded company probably can’t implement. Or if he does, the perception will be that he had to, and profit margins will take a drastic hit, as will the stock price. 

That brings up a question about developmental deals and NXT contracts. I’m genuinely interested to know what the obligation to WWE is for, say, a Johnny Gargano, Aleister Black, Adam Cole or Tommaso Ciampa. I imagine that they’re probably paid more than the other developmental guys, but in the past I have read about contracts being structured differently. This would imply that when NXT talent get called up they have to sign a new deal. Is this just an extension or amendment to their developmental deals, or are they free to, say, reject WWE offers and pursue work elsewhere? My gut tells me that they can’t just walk out on even developmental deals and they’re pretty air-tight.


----------



## The Wood

shandcraig said:


> I dont agree at all. They dont need anyone to sign a deal. They have connections and billionaires putting a lot of money into this,That is all you need. They have a entire promotion ready to take off after the double or nothing ppv and they will have a roster.
> 
> 
> 
> We have been needing a NWA type promotion again for a long time now and i hope that AEW does that alongside the exclusive roster. NWA is reborn but is far away from growing but with this new brand being setup to be huge off the strart they have a chance to be the world elite promotion for wrestlers all over the world to come too .
> 
> They have a situation here to make the AEW belts be important and valid.Right now the only important wrestling belts on the market is NJPW and the rest are tacky toys
> 
> 
> 
> What kinda belts do you all think they will use ?
> 
> AEW world champion
> AEW tag champions
> AEW womens champion
> 
> and one more ???
> AEW self titled championg ?
> AEW elite champion
> 
> They should try to make a legit world belt and make a inside top belt called elite champion.How amazing would that be like the old NWA belt used to be. World belt that has the best wrestlers around the world fighting for


They do, but having a lot of capital and having an actual product to sell is a huge difference-maker. The Khans could very easily buy a timeslot, but the money is in getting those TV rights (from all over the world too) and establishing other business relationships. I’m talking merchandising deals with toy manufacturers and video game companies. That seems like getting ahead of yourself, but if you want, say, Hasbro at the table, it helps if you go in and have the guy who sold (x) amount of action figures between 2016 and 2019, and is visible and familiar to kids. It’s the difference between you paying someone and them paying you. And having those AEW figures in shops; having that AEW video game on shelves and reviewed by IGN is huge when you are going to be trying to pack 17,000 people into arenas and to watch your TV program weekly. 

It’s so doable with the right amount of money invested right at the start. Getting the biggest full-time merchandise-mover Vince has right now and the voice of a wrestling generation certainly helps people put faith in those relationships. That means breaking bank right now. The fruit from that tree is going to pay for the seeds. 

If they get $750 million for five years of TV and agree to pay AJ Styles $5 million a year for five years, then that deal has already paid for itself 30 times over. It’s worth it to breathe yourself into the public consciousness instead of just settling for maybe 400,000 people watching on WGN America. 

Personally, my goal would be to try and get everything as close to WarnerMedia as possible. They own NearherRealm Studios who have worked on wrestling games in the past (WWE Immortals). Getting them to produce a wrestling game featuring Chris Jericho, CM Punk, AJ Styles, Kenny Omega, Kota Ibushi, Shinsuke Nakamura, Cody, Pentagon, Fenix and maybe Goldberg and Bautista would be huge and would help make some of those guys household names.


----------



## FROSTY

I'm just ready to see that Monk in AEW. The afro guy appears to be a talented comedy wrestler too.


----------



## Dave Santos

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> I'm just ready to see that Monk in AEW. The afro guy appears to be a talented comedy wrestler too.


I was impressed by that monk. Looked at the crowd reaction. No reaction :surprise:


----------



## Vic

Does anyone know what contracts from WWE/etc that are expiring at the end of the month? Because in addition to Omega there's a shit ton of them. Gonna be interesting times by May.


----------



## Taroostyles

Styles is the big one. While probably a longshot if they secure Styles and Omega we are talking about a serious competition right out the gate. 

And if he goes, you can expect Gallows and Anderson not too far behind.


----------



## TD Stinger

Styles and Nakamura are the 2 biggest impending free agents. Styles seems very unlikely with how much they invested in him. Nakamura? Maybe. Again, as much as they've undervalued him, I'm not going to predict how he really feels right now or if he has any interest in leaving.

Kushida is leaving NJPW at the end of January and is probably WWE bound, but who knows.


----------



## Chrome

If AEW offers Styles more money, which I'm sure they'll do, don't know how he doesn't go there. And yeah, Gallows and Anderson need to go regardless, they've hardly done anything in WWE.


----------



## FROSTY

Chrome said:


> If AEW offers Styles more money, which I'm sure they'll do, don't know how he doesn't go there. And yeah, Gallows and Anderson need to go regardless, they've hardly done anything in WWE.


Honeslty, I can see Gallows & Anderson going back to New Japan. Gallows always sucked and wasn't really over, over there either. But Anderson was over pretty big, always did well in the G1's and was just a pretty popular gaijin. If AEW gets that working relationship with NJPW, I can see G & A signing for NJPW and working both tag divisions.


----------



## lolomanolo

AJ is loyal to a fault. He actually said he would have stayed with TNA for the same money, but they lowballed him with their contract offer.


----------



## FROSTY

lolomanolo said:


> AJ is loyal to a fault. He actually said he would have stayed with TNA for the same money, but they lowballed him with their contract offer.


And since TNA tried to do that he has made it known I believe even stating it, that from now on his services go to the highest bidder with the best deal (less dates the better.)


----------



## RKing85

I can't imagine AJ coming over. Anderson I would like to see. Gallows should go back to NXT beginner class where he belongs.

Hearing rumors that some people are signing 5 year deals.


----------



## lolomanolo

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> And since TNA tried to do that he has made it known I believe even stating it, that from now on his services go to the highest bidder with the best deal (less dates the better.)


I haven't heard him say that, but I hope you're right.


----------



## Ace

Chrome said:


> If AEW offers Styles more money, which I'm sure they'll do, don't know how he doesn't go there. And yeah, Gallows and Anderson need to go regardless, they've hardly done anything in WWE.


 Gallows and Anderson will probably go.

Nakamura I'm not so sure about, AJ will go if the money is about the same and he works less dates.

His body is beat down and he wants to spend more time with his family.


----------



## Chrome

Donnie said:


> Gallows and Anderson will probably go.
> 
> Nakamura I'm not so sure about, AJ will go if the money is about the same and he works less dates.
> 
> His body is beat down and he wants to spend more time with his family.


Money and less dates is something AEW can offer I imagine.


----------



## The Wood

Chrome said:


> If AEW offers Styles more money, which I'm sure they'll do, don't know how he doesn't go there. And yeah, Gallows and Anderson need to go regardless, they've hardly done anything in WWE.


AEW are absolutely in the position where they can make a very serious offer to Styles. Not only can they be competitive with WWE, but they can actually justify blowing them out of the water. Vince isn’t going to upend his whole pay scheme to keep Styles. It’s surreal to think about, but it is possible that the guy who was WWE Champion for most of 2018 could end up jumping ship.



lolomanolo said:


> AJ is loyal to a fault. He actually said he would have stayed with TNA for the same money, but they lowballed him with their contract offer.


And Chris Jericho would never work for another US company that wasn’t WWE. Things change when money is on the table. Vince McMahon has been really good to AJ Styles for 3 years. For 17 he wouldn’t even look at Styles. 

I get what everyone says about AJ likely feeling very fulfilled by his WWE work and how they’ve treated him. The Khans have _so much freaking money_ though. They could take a realistic WWE offer and double it.

They could also offer benefits and more considerate merchandising offers on top of a downside guarantee. 10% of total merchandise sounds pretty good for a guy like Styles that is going to move it. 20% for AEW and 70% for the merchandising company. For in-house stuff you can just do a 30-70% split between Styles and AEW, which could be huge for TV shirt sales and the like. 

I’ve said this before, but when you’re trying to court these massive deals, having AJ Styles is a huge boon. Paying him $5 million a year over five years could be the difference between a $20 million per year TV offer in 60 million homes and a $150 million per year TV deal in 100 million homes. It could be the difference between selling AEW action figures off your website and having a display out the front of Toys ‘R’ Us or whatever.

The only signings AEW could be more serious about are John Cena, Brock Lesnar and something with The Rock and maybe Steve Austin. Now those would be doozies! But if the money is right and the talent are going to get what they need out of it, then it is not impossible.


----------



## Ace

The Wood said:


> AEW are absolutely in the position where they can make a very serious offer to Styles. Not only can they be competitive with WWE, but they can actually justify blowing them out of the water. Vince isn’t going to upend his whole pay scheme to keep Styles. It’s surreal to think about, but it is possible that the guy who was WWE Champion for most of 2018 could end up jumping ship.
> 
> 
> 
> And Chris Jericho would never work for another US company that wasn’t WWE. Things change when money is on the table. Vince McMahon has been really good to AJ Styles for 3 years. For 17 he wouldn’t even look at Styles.
> 
> I get what everyone says about AJ likely feeling very fulfilled by his WWE work and how they’ve treated him. The Khans have _so much freaking money_ though. They could take a realistic WWE offer and double it.


 AJ would be stupid not to use AEW against Vince and try to get a huge contract. If Vince isn't budging, he should make the move. More money + less dates.

It would be the company's first big steal from the WWE (under contract) and would legitimize them. The only other top tier guy who would consider the move is Bryan but he's locked in for a few years. Roman, Seth, Dean and Braun are all WWE guys.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

To add to what wood said. AJ was very appreciative of the way NJPW treated and booked him yet that didn't stop him from jumping ship when a better opportunity came across. Don't fault him for it either.


----------



## Ace

AJ's contract is up after WM, right?

As an AJ fan I would love to see him make the jump, they're not utilzing him well in the WWE. Most weeks he's not on the show, around for 2 mins, or in some nothing match/story where he ends up looking like an idiot.

He'd be a bigger star outside the company, and best of all he wouldn't end every other week on the floor selling a low blow.


----------



## hmmm488

If Ellsworth comes on board, good-bye WWE it's all over.


----------



## Mister Sinister

This looks and smells like the rebirth of WCW. If they do land a deal with TNT, they will then be able to get Goldberg to sign.

Omega is definitely jumping to AEW. I think Austin Aries is destined for AEW too.

Rather than WWE talent peeling off, we are likely to see Impact Wrestling talent jump. Impact has Tessa Blanchard, Brian Cage, Fenix, Pentagon Jr, Moose and Don Callis.


----------



## Dave Santos

I didnt realize how many wrestlers were near 40 or over. Aj Styles, Samoa Joe, Nakamura, Austin Aries. Even Finn Balor is turning 38 in a couple of months. Same as Daniel Bryan.


----------



## The Wood

Donnie said:


> AJ would be stupid not to use AEW against Vince and try to get a huge contract. If Vince isn't budging, he should make the move. More money + less dates.
> 
> It would be the company's first big steal from the WWE (under contract) and would legitimize them. The only other top tier guy who would consider the move is Bryan but he's locked in for a few years. Roman, Seth, Dean and Braun are all WWE guys.


I’m sure he is doing that, and I’m sure that Vince is going to go as far as reasonable by the industry standards that he has set. That being said, we do have precedent for Vince and a relationship with just giving into talent re: pay. 

Bret Hart was making $1.5 million a year circa 1997 and it caused major issues with Shawn Michaels, who was making “only” $750,000. And in 2001, Vince was never going to buy out AOL/Time Warner contracts of WCW talent because it would have upended his own locker-room. If Goldberg got paid $2 million, then Steve Austin was going to make damn sure he was going to get paid $2 million, and Triple H was going to make sure he got paid $2 million, and The Undertaker was going to make sure he got paid $2 million, and The Rock...

At some point, Vince is going to tap out of negotiations. He’s probably not going to go above $3 million, even if he can afford it right now. Not if he then has to break bank on the other top talent, and soon there is going to be pressure to do the same with your Becky Lynches and your Charlotte Flairs. Those are ongoing expenses that are going to affect all other negotiations and WWE’s bottom-line forever. 

If the Khans are playing for realsies — and all signs indicate that they are — then word should get to AJ Styles that they will offer him a bigger downside and a larger chunk of merch for fewer dates and ongoing benefits. The perception of poaching a star as relevant to WWE as Styles changes everything. 



BulletClubFangirl said:


> To add to what wood said. AJ was very appreciative of the way NJPW treated and booked him yet that didn't stop him from jumping ship when a better opportunity came across. Don't fault him for it either.


That’s exactly right. And when New Japan come around on working with AEW as it becomes apparent they have some of their top talent locked down and it’s very likely they will get a great TV deal, Styles will probably be able to work with them again while remaining signed to AEW for an exorbitant amount. 

I believe they are going to lock down Omega and Ibushi, and they will be announced very early February. Omega is obviously big to wrestling fans, while Ibushi settling down will be another “these guys are serious” notch. That will really open New Japan’s discussions with AEW after the MSG show.



Donnie said:


> AJ's contract is up after WM, right?
> 
> As an AJ fan I would love to see him make the jump, they're not utilzing him well in the WWE. Most weeks he's not on the show, around for 2 mins, or in some nothing match/story where he ends up looking like an idiot.
> 
> He'd be a bigger star outside the company, and best of all he wouldn't end every other week on the floor selling a low blow.


That seems to be the scuttlebutt. He signed January in 2016. Three years takes us to this month, but I guess WWE contracts coming up on the Road to WrestleMania is something they protect against. I imagine his deal is up end of April so they could guarantee a healthy Styles for 4 WrestleManias. 

Nakamura signed around the same time, but they took care to let him adapt. He was making big money in NXT, but I imagine his deal is quite similar in terms of duration. Everyone seems to say it is up, but very often the nitty-gritty of these things is kept from people. It’s possible that he renegotiated when he got called up or something, but I’d guess it’d be a similar time for Naks.

Which means both could be free agents with a month to build something for Double or Nothing.

I can be guilty for getting too excited about things, but something I wanted to baselessly speculate on (and this is baseless):

We all know John Cena is a company guy. That being said, his relationship with Vince seems...odd lately. Vince always seems to take it personally when guys step out into Hollywood as their own guy. Remember when he just casually let Rock’s contract expire in 2004 and didn’t make any effort to negotiate anything? Apparently that cut The Rock pretty deep. 

Cena’s doing more and more non-wrestling work. He’s had the break-up with Nikki, whose dating life is now super-public. Because he’s only around part-time WWE doesn’t lean on him nearly as much. Nikki was focused on much more in 2018. The ex your sex helped make a star. And Cena’s really just showing up when he shows up. It does make you wonder if he’s 100% satisfied with his relationship with WWE. It feels like he’s a “different dude” to the one who was so prototypically WWE for over a decade there. 

That was his role. John Cena, the real human being, was actually in the background of a WCW movie back when they were around. He’s not as prone to temper-tantrums as much as stars in the past, but he is a dude who seems to be learning the realities of moving on from wrestling a full WWE schedule and being Vince McMahon’s favorite. Hell, he had to distance himself from WWE during the Saudi Arabia fiasco last year. 

I’m not predicting this will happen. Not yet. But I am just speculating on how fucking surreal it would be for John Cena to get fed up with WWE, or to feel personally vindicated enough to take the Khans’ money when his contract is up. It would be an _amazing_ moment.


----------



## Ace

If AJ starts jobbing out in matches, it will probably hint at him exiting or negotiations not going well.


----------



## The Wood

Donnie said:


> If AJ starts jobbing out in matches, it will probably hint at him exiting or negotiations not going well.


It could be, or it could just be “the plan.” Honestly, I don’t know whether they would make AJ such a pariah on his way out. They may not know what to do. I imagine he will do the “honors” on his way out, but it’ll be intriguing to see what his on-air presentation is going to be like. 

To be honest, as we approach WrestleMania season, there is probably major pressure on him to sign a new deal ASAP so they can cement plans. I doubt he strings WWE along right up until WrestleMania.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Not much they can do to tarnish him in a few months anyway. As much as I loathe his matches, Cody managed to become a big deal outside of WWE after years of being buried as a joke on the undercard. AJ has been one of the most protected wrestlers in WWE since his Cena feud. It'll still be a massive deal if he jumps over to AEW, even if WWE do their worst in the meantime. I don't think they'll be that petty though. For once.


----------



## red dead2

TD Stinger said:


> Just doing a quick format of their current roster, and yes I'm adding Omega in there even though he's not official yet:
> 
> Singles:
> 1. Omega
> 2. Jericho
> 3. Cody
> 4. PAC
> 5. Hangman
> 6. Janela
> 7. MJF
> 8. Daniels
> 9. Kaz
> 10. Sky
> 
> Tag Team:
> 1. Bucks
> 2. SCU
> 3. Strong Hearts
> 
> Women:
> 1. Baker
> 2. Penelope
> 3. Brandi
> 
> Now obviously their women's division is going to need more work. I'll be interested to see who the can scoop up with everyone who's signed to WWE, NXT, ROH, Impact, etc.
> 
> And the Tag Division will interesting as well. Clearly The Bucks are the top guys of the division. But the thing with them is they've faced everyone there is to face, except for teams in WWE. I don't know enough about these Strong Heart guys from OWE so I'm just going to throw them in the tag division as well for now.
> 
> The *Men's Division is already off to a great start*, and if they get Omega it looks really good. Omega, Jericho, Cody, and PAC are a good Top 4 to start. I hope they take it slow with Hangman. He's clearly the guy they'll build to be the future of the company. But with him already staking his claim to be the 1st AEW Champion, I'm just saying, I hope they go with better options and take it slow with him.


Sorry but that Men's division is still weak even with Omega there

I'm talking about week to week TV terms of course and if Khan has ambitions to be on TBS/TNT which is a big network.

I'd like to see AEW bring in CM Punk and a few big Ex-WWE guys and repackage them. It needs at least two big black guys as well. Big black guys draw on looks alone most of the time.


----------



## NXT Only

Styles, Anderson and Gallows would be perfect arrivals down the line to feud with Omega and the Bucks.


----------



## Ace

NXT Only said:


> Styles, Anderson and Gallows would be perfect arrivals down the line to feud with Omega and the Bucks.


 In the lead up to their first WM/WK PPV for the first AJ-Omega match :mark:

If NJPW is on it, you can matches like Jericho vs Juice and Pac vs Ospreay/Okada etc.


----------



## The Wood

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Not much they can do to tarnish him in a few months anyway. As much as I loathe his matches, Cody managed to become a big deal outside of WWE after years of being buried as a joke on the undercard. AJ has been one of the most protected wrestlers in WWE since his Cena feud. It'll still be a massive deal if he jumps over to AEW, even if WWE do their worst in the meantime. I don't think they'll be that petty though. For once.


One of the consequences of killing kayfabe is that now when you bury someone it can accidentally help them connect with audiences better. Trying to make Styles look bad might just make him more beloved.


----------



## Donnie

Fake Donnie talking nonsense again :eyeroll 


AJ IS not leaving.


----------



## just_one

was thinking about this yesterday , what if the khan´s get a MAJOR channel like ABC/NBC/CBS since FOX has Smackdown , that would be really really trouble for WWE in terms of ratings.


----------



## The Wood

Ace said:


> Fake Donnie talking nonsense again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AJ IS not leaving.



We’ll see. The Khans could pay him everything WWE could. It depends on what AJ wants to do. The more I think about it, the more possible it seems. The Khans are paying to play — snagging a guy like Styles is possibly very high priority. He could name his price and never work again once his AEW time is done. 

Who knows how much travel and working the WWE grind is getting to him too. And who knows what his kids follow and whether or not their interests are going to play a role in his decision-making? If one of his kids is a major fan of, say, Kenny Omega, and really wants to see his dad wrestle Omega outside the WWE, maybe that takes priority with the added bonus of a few million dollars to grease the wheels. 

It’s not as unlikely as people who say “AJ Styles is just not leaving WWE” would have you think. What would people have said about Hogan in 1993, or Diesel in 1996, or Bret Hart in 1997? 



just_one said:


> was thinking about this yesterday , what if the khan´s get a MAJOR channel like ABC/NBC/CBS since FOX has Smackdown , that would be really really trouble for WWE in terms of ratings.


That would be pretty big for them and great exposure. I don’t know if it would be *too much*. Just in the sense that you don’t want to fall short of network expectations. It wouldn’t shock me to see other networks get into the wrestling game somehow. Television is kind of rattling back to its roots in order to stay relevant. 

I think cable is a great first step for them. There’s also this sense of nostalgia for wrestling on cable.


----------



## Death Rider

Ace said:


> Fake Donnie talking nonsense again <img src="http://i.imgur.com/DWZhB88.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Eye Roll" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> AJ IS not leaving.


It depends on AJ loyalty. If it comes purely down to money it is possible but at the same time he has been treated pretty great by wwe


----------



## TD Stinger

Look as much as I want to get swept away in AEW, WWE is still WWE. They still have their big Saudi and TV money. They’re still going to offer big money to keep a lot of these guys, and they’re still going to attract other free agents as well. So for that I don’t see AJ leaving.

Other guys like Naka? Again, maybe. But not guys like AJ. And as far as Gallows and Anderson go, I don’t see them back in Japan because I imagine they’ve got use to their family lives in America. But yeah, I can see them going in the end.


----------



## lagofala

Yes Khan is rich. But the one that really went all in was Vince in the 80s and 90s. He was willing to mortgage his home to make WWE work.

How much of his money is Khan putting in? It all seems like some legacy/vanity project for his son to play with.

I hope what this does is to excite Vince more into thinking of new stuff for WWE.


----------



## The Wood

lagofala said:


> Yes Khan is rich. But the one that really went all in was Vince in the 80s and 90s. He was willing to mortgage his home to make WWE work.
> 
> How much of his money is Khan putting in? It all seems like some legacy/vanity project for his son to play with.
> 
> I hope what this does is to excite Vince more into thinking of new stuff for WWE.


I don’t think it’s a question of how much of his money is he actually putting in, so much as whether or not he’s putting in enough. At a certain point the amount of money sunk into something like this becomes trivial. These guys are trivially rich. If he put the $800 million he was going to use to buy Wembley into a high interest savings account, the interest on that alone would be more than enough to cover WWE’s overhead running shows almost twice over. They’ve paid Chris Jericho to very likely end his wrestling career with them. They are fronting this pretty hard, and it’s not hard for them to pony that up. 

His net worth has actually decreased $800 million in 2019. That’s probably just coincidence. But that amount of money to this family is like a sneeze. They will throw enough money in to make sure that it will be established and sustainable so they can reap the benefits of it as an investment, and whatever subsequent fruits come of that.

The Rock’s net worth is generously estimated to be $220 million. These guys can casually muster up The Rock’s entire fortune three times over before it starts to be money they miss. I really don’t think people appreciate just how much money $6.4 billion is, haha. 1% of what this dude is worth would have been enough to dig WCW out of debt during their worst years. If you get Vince McMahon’s money, Steve Austin’s money, Hulk Hogan’s money, The Rock’s money and John Cena’s money, you can double it and barely over Shahid Khan. He’s worth more than all of WWE.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

some AEW news from The Observer

TL;DR

- Tony Khan will be the President as well as the Head of Creative
- They're negotiating with two major cable networks for a weekly live prime time 2-hour show.
- Jacksonville show expected in July, third event in September in Chicago over Labor Day weekend aka All In anniversary. 
- Iwatani to AEW unlikely, but looking to bring in Aja Kong and other Japanese women.
- Bucks turned down "AJ Styles-money" 3-year deals from WWE. The deals would've had a 6 month out clause if they were unhappy. BTE would've continued as a Network show.


----------



## lagofala

The Wood said:


> I don’t think it’s a question of how much of his money is he actually putting in, so much as whether or not he’s putting in enough. At a certain point the amount of money sunk into something like this becomes trivial. These guys are trivially rich. If he put the $800 million he was going to use to buy Wembley into a high interest savings account, the interest on that alone would be more than enough to cover WWE’s overhead running shows almost twice over. They’ve paid Chris Jericho to very likely end his wrestling career with them. They are fronting this pretty hard, and it’s not hard for them to pony that up.
> 
> His net worth has actually decreased $800 million in 2019. That’s probably just coincidence. But that amount of money to this family is like a sneeze. They will throw enough money in to make sure that it will be established and sustainable so they can reap the benefits of it as an investment, and whatever subsequent fruits come of that.
> 
> The Rock’s net worth is generously estimated to be $220 million. These guys can casually muster up The Rock’s entire fortune three times over before it starts to be money they miss. I really don’t think people appreciate just how much money $6.4 billion is, haha. 1% of what this dude is worth would have been enough to dig WCW out of debt during their worst years. If you get Vince McMahon’s money, Steve Austin’s money, Hulk Hogan’s money, The Rock’s money and John Cena’s money, you can double it and barely over Shahid Khan. He’s worth more than all of WWE.


He's not going to put anywhere close to 800 million on his son's passion project. Wrestling is a ridiculously risky business. I'm very skeptical on his commitment level. Honestly, how much do you think they are paying Jericho. IMO, 2-3 Mil for like probably a few events a year?

Yes 800million might be only 13% of his net worth but don't forget, most of the wealth is paper value. Is he really going to liquidate stuff to buy this? American football franchises and EPL clubs are nice trophies to have. Wrestling start-ups? Not really.


----------



## The Wood

MoxleyMoxx said:


> some AEW news from The Observer
> 
> TL;DR
> 
> - Tony Khan will be the President as well as the Head of Creative
> - They're negotiating with two major cable networks for a weekly live prime time 2-hour show.
> - Jacksonville show expected in July, third event in September in Chicago over Labor Day weekend aka All In anniversary.
> - Iwatani to AEW unlikely, but looking to bring in Aja Kong and other Japanese women.
> - Bucks turned down "AJ Styles-money" 3-year deals from WWE. The deals would've had a 6 month out clause if they were unhappy. BTE would've continued as a Network show.


Thanks for sharing that. 



lagofala said:


> He's not going to put anywhere close to 800 million on his son's passion project. Wrestling is a ridiculously risky business. I'm very skeptical on his commitment level. Honestly, how much do you think they are paying Jericho. IMO, 2-3 Mil for like probably a few events a year?
> 
> Yes 800million might be only 13% of his net worth but don't forget, most of the wealth is paper value. Is he really going to liquidate stuff to buy this? American football franchises and EPL clubs are nice trophies to have. Wrestling start-ups? Not really.


Well, it depends on how much money he wants it to make. Wrestling is a risky start-up if you don’t have the capital to be able to run shows and afford the talent that are going to a) put butts in seats and b) get the right people to come to the table. The Khans have got the money to keep this running, as a vanity project if they want it to be, basically indefinitely. I really don’t see why someone in this position would throw a couple of million at a project and call it a day. They’re going to want to secure that television deal (or those deals) and get a return investment. That means sinking enough.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Details on WWE's offer to The Young Bucks, Hangman Page & Cody Rhodes*

"The problem was the success of All In changed the value structure. Paul Levesque worked hard at getting all four into WWE. Page was offered main roster money to work NXT, where he’d have been pushed as one of its top stars. The Bucks & Cody were offered strong deals. The Bucks deal was for money roughly the same as WWE champion A.J. Styles, which would have also included BTE being made a regular weekly show on the WWE Network, as well as something I’ve never heard WWE concede on, which was a six-month window where they could have left their three-year contract if they wanted and weren’t happy with their push.

Of course, WWE was fully aware of the Khan deal as this was going down, which was one of the reasons they went so hard in locking up talent of late. The great offer with the six-month window was with knowledge that Khan was not doing the promotion without The Bucks & Cody and signing them would keep them from being opposition. Without them, Khan wouldn’t have the star power and stars of All In, meaning he’d likely not have the openings to everything from television to top talent that was necessary.


Those who work in WWE with knowledge of the deal were certain they wouldn’t turn it down, and outright told me that they would be debuting at the Rumble, and had a Rumble-to-Mania significant storyline. When they made the decision to go to AEW, they remarked that it was mind-boggling that they would ever get an offer at that level, and even more that they were turning it down. But they did roughly 12 hours of talks with Levesque, who they heavily praised in how he handled everything, in particular seeing the comedy aspect in the skit they did where they superkicked Kazarian dressed up as him over-and-over in what was the public turning down of the offer on BTE."

If they offered that to Hangman imagine what they offered Kenny. Lmao


----------



## Zyta

I don't see Styles leaving. You'll be hard-pressed to find a more loyal guy in all of wrestling.


----------



## lagofala

The Wood said:


> Well, it depends on how much money he wants it to make. Wrestling is a risky start-up if you don’t have the capital to be able to run shows and afford the talent that are going to a) put butts in seats and b) get the right people to come to the table. The Khans have got the money to keep this running, as a vanity project if they want it to be, basically indefinitely. I really don’t see why someone in this position would throw a couple of million at a project and call it a day. They’re going to want to secure that television deal (or those deals) and get a return investment. That means sinking enough.


I don't want it to fail by any sense and I will be watching and supporting because I love all wrestling. I just hope that this isn't one of those things where the son goes to ask dad for some money to play with.


----------



## Jokerface17

TD Stinger said:


> Look as much as I want to get swept away in AEW, WWE is still WWE. They still have their big Saudi and TV money. They’re still going to offer big money to keep a lot of these guys, and they’re still going to attract other free agents as well. So for that I don’t see AJ leaving.
> 
> Other guys like Naka? Again, maybe. But not guys like AJ. And as far as Gallows and Anderson go, I don’t see them back in Japan because I imagine they’ve got use to their family lives in America. But yeah, I can see them going in the end.



But Karl Anderson has a hot Asian wife!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre

I see a lot of people talking about how some wrestlers may not come to AEW because they can make more money in WWE. But here is the thing, in the WWE the wrestlers are working 300 days a year where as in AEW, it won't even be close to that.

So even if someone is not getting paid as much as they were in WWE they could work 1/4 the less days, and maybe that would be more important to them. Plus they will get health insurance, something the WWE does not have.

And if AEW also lets the workers work other indy shows like ROH on their days off, that could be a bigger reason to join AEW.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis

lagofala said:


> I don't want it to fail by any sense and I will be watching and supporting because I love all wrestling. *I just hope that this isn't one of those things where the son goes to ask dad for some money to play with.*


So, what's wrong with that? Somebody's gotta write those checks...at least initially.


----------



## lagofala

WalkingInMemphis said:


> So, what's wrong with that? Somebody's gotta write those checks...at least initially.


Means money might go away if it ain't successful enough for dad.


----------



## Taroostyles

birthday_massacre said:


> I see a lot of people talking about how some wrestlers may not come to AEW because they can make more money in WWE. But here is the thing, in the WWE the wrestlers are working 300 days a year where as in AEW, it won't even be close to that.
> 
> So even if someone is not getting paid as much as they were in WWE they could work 1/4 the less days, and maybe that would be more important to them. Plus they will get health insurance, something the WWE does not have.
> 
> And if AEW also lets the workers work other indy shows like ROH on their days off, that could be a bigger reason to join AEW.


Very true. If you go back look at why guys jumped from WWF to WCW in the mid 90s before the NWO even took off it was the money of course but guys like Hall and Nash went cause it was less than half the dates they had to work with Vince. 

If the money is even close, which judging by Jericho saying he got the best contract of his career than it's more than just close then guys will jump. Even if the promotion flops they will get paid if they have guaranteed contracts ala WCW. Even if AEW runs live every week it looks like they will start with maybe 4 major shows so that's 56 dates. Add in a few more here and there but starting off it's like 1/4 of the WWE machine schedule. Guys will flock to that.


----------



## bradatar

I can't find my source, but Karl Anderson said he wants to sign a lifetime contract with WWE. He isn't going anywhere. I also am very, very confident Styles isn't going to leave anywhere unless this Vince angle somehow turns into a "you're fired" storyline...which I don't see. AJ is the face of the biggest wrestling promotion on earth..he isn't leaving.


----------



## Ibracadabra

just_one said:


> was thinking about this yesterday , what if the khan´s get a MAJOR channel like ABC/NBC/CBS since FOX has Smackdown , that would be really really trouble for WWE in terms of ratings.





> I don’t think it’s a question of how much of his money is he actually putting in, so much as whether or not he’s putting in enough. At a certain point the amount of money sunk into something like this becomes trivial. These guys are trivially rich. If he put the $800 million he was going to use to buy Wembley into a high interest savings account, the interest on that alone would be more than enough to cover WWE’s overhead running shows almost twice over. They’ve paid Chris Jericho to very likely end his wrestling career with them. They are fronting this pretty hard, and it’s not hard for them to pony that up.
> 
> His net worth has actually decreased $800 million in 2019. That’s probably just coincidence. But that amount of money to this family is like a sneeze. They will throw enough money in to make sure that it will be established and sustainable so they can reap the benefits of it as an investment, and whatever subsequent fruits come of that.
> 
> The Rock’s net worth is generously estimated to be $220 million. These guys can casually muster up The Rock’s entire fortune three times over before it starts to be money they miss. I really don’t think people appreciate just how much money $6.4 billion is, haha. 1% of what this dude is worth would have been enough to dig WCW out of debt during their worst years. If you get Vince McMahon’s money, Steve Austin’s money, Hulk Hogan’s money, The Rock’s money and John Cena’s money, you can double it and barely over Shahid Khan. He’s worth more than all of WWE.


Why are you guys so delusional?


----------



## WalkingInMemphis

lagofala said:


> Means money might go away if it ain't successful enough for dad.


Well, keep in mind that they own both the Jacksonville Jaguars & Fullham FC. Neither of these clubs are setting the world on fire right now. I'm sure they see this as a long-term investment, rather than a vanity project.


----------



## njcam

https://wrestlingnews.co/aew-news/a...hour-live-prime-time-show-on-a-major-network/



> There have been many rumors going around about the potential television deal for All Elite Wrestling. Many of the rumors making the rounds are false, with one claiming that the plan is for the show to air on tape delay. That is not the case.
> 
> As reported in the Wrestling Observer Newsletter and as said by Chris Jericho on Busted Open Radio, there are two TV deals on the table.
> 
> Dave Meltzer reported that the television negotiations are very serious with two major cable stations and the talks are for a weekly two-hour live prime time show.
> 
> The doors for these television talks were opened by Shahid and Tony Khan’s family business and personal connections, the value of WWE and other live sports programming, and the success of the 9/1 All In show.
> 
> Just to illustrate how serious these TV talks are, Jericho was signed to the best contract of his career. The same would apply to a number of wrestlers in the company.
> 
> During Jericho’s interview on Busted Open, he indicated that the deals are on major networks. There’s a short list of major cable networks that could be in the running. ESPN, TNT/TBS, and Paramount (formerly Spike) would have to be in the running with ESPN being the least likely because they would have to worry about pre-emptions from other sports.


----------



## Ibracadabra

WalkingInMemphis said:


> Well, keep in mind that they own both the Jacksonville Jaguars & Fullham FC. Neither of these clubs are setting the world on fire right now. I'm sure they see this as a long-term investment, rather than a vanity project.


The Jaguars get 250 million dollars a year from the NFL, before even a single ticket or jersey is sold. 
Fulham get 100 million pounds from the EPL before even a single ticket or jersey is sold.

That's why both teams continue season after season even though they're both mediocre.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## The Wood

lagofala said:


> I don't want it to fail by any sense and I will be watching and supporting because I love all wrestling. I just hope that this isn't one of those things where the son goes to ask dad for some money to play with.


Oh, I get you. I just think the only way to invest in this is smartly. If you’re going to half-ass it then why even bother? I’m thinking this is going to be more like WCW than TNA, except the guy running it has probably read The Death of WCW.



bradatar said:


> I can't find my source, but Karl Anderson said he wants to sign a lifetime contract with WWE. He isn't going anywhere. I also am very, very confident Styles isn't going to leave anywhere unless this Vince angle somehow turns into a "you're fired" storyline...which I don't see. AJ is the face of the biggest wrestling promotion on earth..he isn't leaving.


And Chris Jericho said he would never work opposition to Vince. Everyone is happy until they are not or circumstances change. 



Ibracadabra said:


> Why are you guys so delusional?


We’ll see. Also, assuming we were delusional, why would you ask delusional people why they’re delusional? That sounds delusional to me. 



Ibracadabra said:


> The Jaguars get 250 million dollars a year from the NFL, before even a single ticket or jersey is sold.
> Fulham get 100 million pounds from the EPL before even a single ticket or jersey is sold.
> 
> That's why both teams continue season after season even though they're both mediocre.


And WWE get $500 million a year for their shitty television. Hence why these guys are getting into the televised wrestling business.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

WWE Hall Of Famer Wants To Be Part Of AEW


> WWE Hall of Famer Road Warrior Animal explained why he's looking forward to Cody Rhodes and The Elite's new wrestling promotion, All Elite Wrestling, on his What A Rush Podcast this past week. Animal, being a nearly 40-year ring veteran, believes that he could assist AEW in developing their talent, especially the tag team division.
> 
> Animal believes that AEW will be special in how they present their product, giving fans a back-to-basics show that won't make promises they ultimately fail to fulfill.
> 
> "That's another show that, Cody being a part of ALL IN, they asked me to be on in the spring," Animal said. "And I don't know if that's going to be with the NWA or that's going to be with ELITE, but either way, I'll be excited to do that show, too. It's great to see a company opening that's going back to basics and doing what's right in pro wrestling. Giving the fans what they expect to see, not having to do a big ceremonial, 'We'll give you what you want to see!' and then do what we want to do anyway. This is really about what the fans need to see."
> 
> Animal hopes to join the growing roster of AEW and apply his lifelong knowledge of pro wrestling to better the brand that Khan and The Elite are premiering. Animal's accolades speak for themselves, having been a multi-time tag team champion in wrestling promotions all over the world and being inducted into the NWA, WWE, and Professional Wrestling Hall of Fames, respectively. Animal wants to give the knowledge back and create an outstanding tag team division with AEW.
> 
> "They got a great product and I think I'd help them enhance their product with my wrestling knowledge in the tag team industry especially, and I think I could be a good addition other than anything else," Animal stated.


Source: https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2019/01/wwe-hall-of-famer-wants-to-be-part-of-aew-649701/


----------



## Ibracadabra

The Wood said:


> And WWE get $500 million a year for their shitty television. Hence why these guys are getting into the televised wrestling business.


Which took them how many decades to get and is backed by nearly two decades of being the #1 show on Cable, and is watched by millions of people every week. 

AEW through All In: Zero Hour, has been on TV once, and with 9 months of promotion and had less than 200,000 viewers and ranked 85th.


----------



## Soul_Body

So AEW is gonna be on TBS/TNT? Give me a show on Saturdays at 6:05 eastern time and I'm sold. Aw who am I kidding? I was already sold. That would just be the icing on the cake.


----------



## Y.2.J

I'm still beaming with excitement. AEW - Jericho, Cody, Khan's, TV deals, millions ready to be pumped in, Y2J earning his biggest contract yet, Bucks & Page turning down huge deals from the WWE... this could be great.

I think Kenny to AEW is imminent. Kenny, Jericho, PAC, Cody, Page, Bucks, SCU is a great, great start. Now imagine they can work something out with CM Punk...it may be perfect timing...he's had his time in the UFC...he may be interested in getting a fat cheque from the Khan's with less dates and especially to spite Vince. I think CM Punk or Kenny debuting at Double or Nothing could be huge. Now if AEW can turn some Impact talent as well like Cage, Pentagon Jr, etc. to beef up their roster that would some other great acquisitions. I'd also want to see some new fresh faces...I'm excited to see AEW's version of TNA's AJ Styles.

As for taking WWE's talents, I can see some fringe guys going over when their contracts expire. I'd be really shocked to see any big stars move...there's a lot of talk about AJ, and it's something that really interests me. It's probably very unlikely but the only reason why I think it may be slightly possible is because the Khan's have the money, AJ isn't getting younger, he has the relationship with VPs, he may want less dates but still earn some great money, etc. 

Nonetheless, exciting times ahead.


----------



## Beatles123

So WOR says two deals, but JERICHO says 3. Which is it?


----------



## birthday_massacre

Beatles123 said:


> So WOR says two deals, but JERICHO says 3. Which is it?


Maybe WOR puts TNN/TBS aka Turner broadcasting as one deal, then whatever the other deal is, and Jericho separating TBS and TNT and then the other deal.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Gotta assume WGN America has an offer, since it aired the All In pre-show.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Ibracadabra said:


> Which took them how many decades to get and is backed by nearly two decades of being the #1 show on Cable, and is watched by millions of people every week.
> 
> AEW through All In: Zero Hour, has been on TV once, and with 9 months of promotion and had less than 200,000 viewers and ranked 85th.


Oh stop, Zero Hour did not have 9 months of promotion, that shit was put together at the last minute.


----------



## Sharpshootah

With jericho basically saying the Tv deal is gonna wow people , its not gonna be on wgn or something like that .. 

AEW getting on netowrk tv before WWE would be a huge blow to the face tbh


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

The Wood said:


> I love how they’re not just throwing everything out there. They’re not hot-shotting themselves and are pacing things very well.
> 
> -Jericho signing is huge news. It means this is the real deal. He probably chats to people from WWE all the time. This means the money is there. Jericho wouldn’t tarnish his relationship with Vince McMahon for nothing.
> 
> -The OWE relationship might be the sleeper news of the conference. China is a notoriously hard country to crack into. If this leads to exposure in China and a deal with them then that is a lot of eyeballs on AEW. OWE itself could be a good get for a US TV network. Could be great Saturday morning television. It would be hilarious if the Khans crack China before Shane McMahon could.
> 
> -Kenny Omega is not going to be announced until his New Japan deal is up. I imagine Kota Ibushi will follow. They’re very likely February announcements. JR is likely coming March/April — man is that promo going to be great and is that going to lend legitimacy to them or what?
> 
> -A TV deal is not going to be announced before they have top stars secured. And I’m not talking about Kenny Omega. I’m talking Jim Ross and whoever they can lure away from WWE in time for Double or Nothing. I’m talking AJ Styles and/or Shinsuke Nakamura. When you’ve got that to leverage your deals, you can get more money and more exposure. I imagine AXS and WGN America have made their offers. They want to drive the fees on that up and be able to get bigger offers from other networks. TBS and/or TNT is obviously the goal here due to them being in the most homes. I doubt they have made a serious offer yet, but they might once they know Vince’s stars and people who have a history in executive positions with Vince are “all in.” Taking whatever baby offer is on the table right now is potentially leaving hundreds of millions of dollars there. Getting $50 million over five years with WGN America is very different than getting $750 million with Turner.


I hadn't even considered announcers yet in this deal. But damn, if they were to land JR, that would be the shit. This guy can bring an air of legitimacy to watching two different colors of paint drying. With JR, a good tv deal, a half-way literate recently retired ring veteran on color, and a smattering of recognizable names on the roster, this promotion could be destined for greatness. 

But that's a lot of if's.


----------



## Ibracadabra

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Oh stop, Zero Hour did not have 9 months of promotion, that shit was put together at the last minute.


You're actually right. All In had 18 months of promotion from the announcement. 

Zero Hour was the pre-show to All In.


----------



## Dave Santos

nevermind, scrap that. An older article.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Ibracadabra said:


> You're actually right. All In had 18 months of promotion from the announcement.
> 
> Zero Hour was the pre-show to All In.


All in was announced in January of last year and held in September.


----------



## MC

The Wood said:


> Kenny Omega is not going to be announced until his New Japan deal is up.* I imagine Kota Ibushi will follow.* They’re very likely February announcements. JR is likely coming March/April — man is that promo going to be great and is that going to lend legitimacy to them or what?


Based on what exactly? And don't just say "because he is friends with Omega" because that didn't stop him from leaving DDT without Omega, and it doesn't mean anything in the grand scheme of things. Ibushi hasn't signed with anyone because he clearly doesn't want to and, he won't sign with AEW either.


----------



## Ibracadabra

The Wood said:


> -A TV deal is not going to be announced before they have top stars secured. And I’m not talking about Kenny Omega. I’m talking Jim Ross and whoever they can lure away from WWE in time for Double or Nothing. I’m talking AJ Styles and/or Shinsuke Nakamura. When you’ve got that to leverage your deals, you can get more money and more exposure. I imagine AXS and WGN America have made their offers. They want to drive the fees on that up and be able to get bigger offers from other networks. TBS and/or TNT is obviously the goal here due to them being in the most homes. I doubt they have made a serious offer yet, but they might once they know Vince’s stars and people who have a history in executive positions with Vince are “all in.” Taking whatever baby offer is on the table right now is potentially leaving hundreds of millions of dollars there. Getting $50 million over five years with WGN America is very different than getting $750 million with Turner.


Networks didn't offer that to promotion with Hulk Hogan, Ric Flair, Sting, Nash and some of the other biggest and most relevant names in wrestling history but they'll do it for AEW who have guys that aren't even in their stratosphere? 

Imagine the meeting: 

*AEW:* "We are going to be main evented by a bunch of guys that get less than 200 thousands viewers on their weekly YouTuve show, and have failed to sell out the Tokyo Dome where they are supposedly major stars" 
*Also AEW:* "We have a lot of people on internet forums who are excited too! and we were on TV one time and got 196,000 viewers"
*Network Execs: "*That's nice but we could put on the news and get higher ratings..."
*AEW:* "Dave Meltzer gave them lots of stars in their matches too, they have high work rate!"
*Network Execs:* "High workrate?! Sold! We are going to stop showing the NBA and feature AEW instead! I'm sure the same millions of people who don't watch Being The Elite on YouTube, or even know who Cody or the Young Bucks are, are going to tune in by the millions to watch them on TV!"


----------



## Ibracadabra

The Inbred Goatman said:


> All in was announced in January of last year and held in September.


We knew All In was happening long before it was formally announced, just didn't know when and where.


----------



## TD Stinger

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I hadn't even considered announcers yet in this deal. But damn, if they were to land JR, that would be the shit. This guy can bring an air of legitimacy to watching two different colors of paint drying. With JR, a good tv deal, a half-way literate recently retired ring veteran on color, and a smattering of recognizable names on the roster, this promotion could be destined for greatness.
> 
> But that's a lot of if's.


Um, don't know if you've heard JR on commentary in recent years but honestly he's basically a shelf of his former self. Still can bring at times in big moments but between botching names, moves, not knowing the wrestlers history and given his age, he might be more of a detriment for weekly commentary.

Sure for name value alone he would be nice. But once that wears off and people listen to him for an extended stretch, that value would fade fast.


----------



## Beatles123

Ibracadabra said:


> Networks didn't offer that to promotion with Hulk Hogan, Ric Flair, Sting, Nash and some of the other biggest and most relevant names in wrestling history but they'll do it for AEW who have guys that aren't even in their stratosphere?
> 
> Imagine the meeting:
> 
> *AEW:* "We are going to be main evented by a bunch of guys that get less than 200 thousands viewers on their weekly YouTuve show, and have failed to sell out the Tokyo Dome where they are supposedly major stars"
> *Also AEW:* "We have a lot of people on internet forums who are excited too! and we were on TV one time and got 196,000 viewers"
> *Network Execs: "*That's nice but we could put on the news and get higher ratings..."
> *AEW:* "Dave Meltzer gave them lots of stars in their matches too, they have high work rate!"
> *Network Execs:* "High workrate?! Sold! We are going to stop showing the NBA and feature AEW instead! I'm sure the same millions of people who don't watch Being The Elite on YouTube, or even know who Cody or the Young Bucks are, are going to tune in by the millions to watch them on TV!"


Most people who watch wrestling know who Jericho is though and that will do more than you are giving credit for


----------



## Beatles123

TD Stinger said:


> Um, don't know if you've heard JR on commentary in recent years but honestly he's basically a shelf of his former self. Still can bring at times in big moments but between botching names, moves, not knowing the wrestlers history and given his age, he might be more of a detriment for weekly commentary.
> 
> Sure for name value alone he would be nice. But once that wears off and people listen to him for an extended stretch, that value would fade fast.


Most of that is fixable though. He hadn't been around NJPW much.


----------



## Sharpshootah

JR should be in a "Mean Gene" type of roll for AEW imo 


Bring in fresh young guys for commentary and make sure there is a Heenan type as well


----------



## Miguel De Juan

Ibracadabra said:


> "


NJPW sold out the Tokyo Dome this year. lol. Are you high?


----------



## Jokerface17

Sharpshootah said:


> JR should be in a "Mean Gene" type of roll for AEW imo
> 
> 
> Bring in fresh young guys for commentary and make sure there is a Heenan type as well


Find a way to steal Corey graves


----------



## Dave Santos

Im pretty sure NJPW didn't sell out since the commentary team mentioned a higher attendance from a previous year. Looking at attendance figures they did do better than last year. 

Also since Tony Kahn reads Reddit wrestling and has follows wrestling online according to podcasts, we here on wrestling forums give a hello. Most fans seem to be optimistic.


----------



## Sharpshootah

Jokerface17 said:


> Find a way to steal Corey graves


Graves aint going nowhere


----------



## Jokerface17

Sharpshootah said:


> Jokerface17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Find a way to steal Corey graves
> 
> 
> 
> Graves aint going nowhere
Click to expand...

I know he probably won’t but that would be one hell of a steal


----------



## Ibracadabra

Miguel De Juan said:


> NJPW sold out the Tokyo Dome this year. lol. Are you high?


They did not. Are you?


----------



## shandcraig

Well the next 4 months will be fun to see all sorts of unravelling news for AEW. It will be hard to ignore the beyond stuborn wwe fans that are so unhealthy for this business not being open to anything outside of that.


Every last thing they touch somehow is bad unless its wwe to them.


I really hope they focus on creating exciting story telling about matches from now until the first show.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

Ibracadabra said:


> They did not. Are you?


Attendance	38,162 (paid)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wrestle_Kingdom_13

Okay, buddy.


----------



## Ibracadabra

Miguel De Juan said:


> Attendance	38,162 (paid)
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wrestle_Kingdom_13
> 
> Okay, buddy.


Tokyo Dome Capacity: 55,000 and was able to hold 60,000 for shows in the 90s when the company had actual stars. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tokyo_Dome


----------



## RapShepard

Beatles123 said:


> Most people who watch wrestling know who Jericho is though and that will do more than you are giving credit for


For diehard fans yes. TNA got plenty of big names from WWE and they didn't exactly set the world on fire, despite having good wrestling and good storylines. If WWE was killing it in ratings then I think Jericho would be a big steal.


----------



## Beatles123

HOL' UP HOL' UP HOL' UP!!

*FROM WOR:*



> -The current belief is that Kenny Omega has already turned down a WWE offer. Once Omega’s NJPW contract expires on February 1st, it’s expected that he’ll be signing with AEW.


:ha :sodone :tommy :lenny :booklel iper1 :homer3

VINCE BLOWN THE FUCK OUT!

BIG
DIMES
KHAN!

:mark :banderas



RapShepard said:


> despite having good wrestling and good storylines.


:taker


----------



## RapShepard

Beatles123 said:


> :taker


You didn't like TNA in 2006?


----------



## Stetho

RapShepard said:


> For diehard fans yes. TNA got plenty of big names from WWE and they didn't exactly set the world on fire, despite having good wrestling and good storylines. If WWE was killing it in ratings then I think Jericho would be a big steal.


Not the same period. Back in those days there were way less people willing to watch something else than WWE. TNA was trashed almost for the sake of it by WWE fans who didn't tolerate anything else.
Today we're in a big boom for non WWE wrestling actually.


----------



## Vic

I like how people are bringing up TNA while pretending to forget all the horrid stigma it had attached to it. Terrible booking decisions, goofy as fuck gimmick matches that made no sense, people going over when they shouldn't. Also TNA failed with all those "names" because no one gave a shit about Hogan and Flair wrestling each other in 2010, get fucking real. The only people from the "former WWE/WCW/ECW" name gimmick that made TNA money was the Hardys and Angle bar none. There were odd cases like Main Event Mafia that became a thing before TNA ran it into the ground, but yeah. TNA were in the exact same position WWE are in now relying on part time, old talent that didn't do a thing for the majority. But yeah, let's pretend like they really had much of a chance once focus went off of guys like AJ, Joe, etc.

Edit: Forgot to bring up Sting as someone who made TNA money.


----------



## Obfuscation

Thought it was already confirmed that Omega said no to WWE.

Huh.


----------



## RapShepard

Stetho said:


> Not the same period. Back in those days there were way less people willing to watch something else than WWE. TNA was trashed almost for the sake of it by WWE fans who didn't tolerate anything else.
> 
> Today we're in a big boom for non WWE wrestling actually.


I don't think more people are willing to watch than then. I think it's relatively the same amount that's willing to venture out. It's a lot to put on Jericho to expect him to majorly bring in fans in a major competitive way. Jericho is talented and a draw. But I just can't imagine him being the guy that convinces fans to give AEW a chance. You'd need a current younger name and for WWE to be hot. Now I get why he's needed for the appeal of other wrestlers though.


----------



## Stetho

RapShepard said:


> I don't think more people are willing to watch than then. I think it's relatively the same amount that's willing to venture out. It's a lot to put on Jericho to expect him to majorly bring in fans in a major competitive way. Jericho is talented and a draw. But I just can't imagine him being the guy that convinces fans to give AEW a chance. You'd need a current younger name and for WWE to be hot. Now I get why he's needed for the appeal of other wrestlers though.


No it's obviously not the same.
There are a lot more people watching Wrestle Kingdom and NJPW.
Wrestling has boomed in the UK.
There's plenty of wrestling shows on youtube.
Indy shows are drawing more people than ever. Even PWG had to finally admit they needed a bigger room.


----------



## Beatles123

RapShepard said:


> You didn't like TNA in 2006?


The period you're talking about in 2006 was so brief and badly managed that it shouldn't count. We'll see if AEW can capitalize where TNA did not. (It wont be hard)

Whats funny is I thought you were talking about the period TNA had it's highest rating, which was absolute wrestlecrap. :ha

THE MAGIC RING, BROTHER! :hogan


----------



## RapShepard

Stetho said:


> No it's obviously not the same.
> There are a lot more people watching Wrestle Kingdom and NJPW.
> Wrestling has boomed in the UK.
> There's plenty of wrestling shows on youtube.
> Indy shows are drawing more people than ever. Even PWG had to finally admit they needed a bigger room.


I'm not saying they aren't doing well outside of WWE. My thing is, it's hard to see Jericho being the one that takes them over the top? To me the draw for them seems to clearly be a financially backed Alternative. Jericho is more a cherry on top, it's not a negative he's there. I just can't see a notable amount of people tuning into AEW solely on the fact Jericho is there, given the point of his career he's in. 



Beatles123 said:


> The period you're talking about in 2006 was so brief and badly managed that it shouldn't count. We'll see if AEW can capitalize where TNA did not. (It wont be hard)
> 
> Whats funny is I thought you were talking about the period TNA had it's highest rating, which was absolute wrestlecrap. :ha
> 
> THE MAGIC RING, BROTHER! :hogan


Hogan days were so annoying for TNA, they pretty much lost their identity at that point. But before that stuff like Angle and Christian(who I hate) was all cool imo.


----------



## TD Stinger

Beatles123 said:


> Most of that is fixable though. He hadn't been around NJPW much.


There's a little thing called research, which JR clearly didn't do. If he didn't commit to doing research for guys like Evil or Sanada or Scurll, to the point of constantly getting their names wrong, what makes you think he'll do anything different for guys like Janela, MJF, the Strong Hearts, etc.

JR doesn't have it any more, at least not near the level he once had it. You could put him out there and if you have someone carry him like Kevin Kelly did at that one show and he'd be passable and have a good moment every now and again. But for people expecting JR to be the JR of old, it's not going to happen.


----------



## Beatles123

RapShepard said:


> I'm not saying they aren't doing well outside of WWE. My thing is, it's hard to see Jericho being the one that takes them over the top? To me the draw for them seems to clearly be a financially backed Alternative. Jericho is more a cherry on top, it's not a negative he's there. I just can't see a notable amount of people tuning into AEW solely on the fact Jericho is there, given the point of his career he's in.
> 
> 
> 
> Hogan days were so annoying for TNA, they pretty much lost their identity at that point. But before that stuff like Angle and Christian(who I hate) was all cool imo.


Angle coming in was a blessing and a curse because on one hand it put eyes on the product. On the other it was a curse because Ditzy Dixie was such a mark for him that they built the company around him when he should have been used to put over the original stars they had. Desmond Wolfe (Nigel McGuinness) was a PERFECT example. He was WHITE FUCKING HOT and they killed it by having angle win the feud. They did this with the MEM storyline as well.



TD Stinger said:


> There's a little thing called research, which JR clearly didn't do. If he didn't commit to doing research for guys like Evil or Sanada or Scurll, to the point of constantly getting their names wrong, what makes you think he'll do anything different for guys like Janela, MJF, the Strong Hearts, etc.
> 
> JR doesn't have it any more, at least not near the level he once had it. You could put him out there and if you have someone carry him like Kevin Kelly did at that one show and he'd be passable and have a good moment every now and again. But for people expecting JR to be the JR of old, it's not going to happen.


If he's offored a contract and not just coming for a few shows a year I have to think he comes in a bit more motivated, but I get the concern.

GOD if only Heyman or Joey Styles were free.


----------



## ElTerrible

The time has come to finally test WWE´s final defense for all the years of garbage writing and random pushing. They held back the good stuff and effort for the moment serious competition appeared on the scene. 

The most important thing for AEW will be to balance growth, while keeping their identity. TNA lost its identity, when they removed the six sides and started to overload on washed-up WWE talent like Hogan, Flair, Steiner, Nash, Bischoff, Foley, Booker T...Christian, Angle and Sting were all the WWE/WCW superstars they ever needed with Styles, Joe, Daniels, Abyss, Roode, Storm and so on. 

Chris Jericho can sell being the guy that left WCW, when it became old, boring and and political. Now he left WWE for the same reason.

If AEW could get CM Punk that would be huge. He´d be Christian 2.0. The superstar that has rejected WWE in his prime and chose them.


----------



## RapShepard

Beatles123 said:


> Angle coming in was a blessing and a curse because on one hand it put eyes on the product. On the other it was a curse because Ditzy Dixie was such a mark for him that they built the company around him when he should have been used to put over the original stars they had. Desmond Wolfe (Nigel McGuinness) was a PERFECT example. He was WHITE FUCKING HOT and they killed it by having angle win the feud. They did this with the MEM storyline as well.


Styles, Daniels, Joe, and Wolfe really should've been their top 4. Of course you still heavily feature guys like Angle and Christian, but it's like every new signing just made the homegrown guys just that much more irrelevant. Agree on the MEM stuff as well. Joe joining was just silly and on top of that did nothing for him in the long run.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

Ibracadabra said:


> Tokyo Dome Capacity: 55,000 and was able to hold 60,000 for shows in the 90s when the company had actual stars.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tokyo_Dome


It's no longer set for 57,000. It's dependent on configuration. That is a large stage for the NJPW shows blocking out a number of seats. Those early days of NJPW dome shows also had papered numbers. NJPW's attendance is increasing and both All In and the Madison Square garden shows in the US sold out.


----------



## Dave Santos

Maybe Tony Schiavone will be available in the future. Don't know how long his contract is available. Seems to be doing well when I listen to him now on commentary.


----------



## Beatles123

RapShepard said:


> Styles, Daniels, Joe, and Wolfe really should've been their top 4. Of course you still heavily feature guys like Angle and Christian, but it's like every new signing just made the homegrown guys just that much more irrelevant. Agree on the MEM stuff as well. Joe joining was just silly and on top of that did nothing for him in the long run.


Brought to you by Vince Russo, Bro!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

TD Stinger said:


> Um, don't know if you've heard JR on commentary in recent years but honestly he's basically a shelf of his former self. Still can bring at times in big moments but between botching names, moves, not knowing the wrestlers history and given his age, he might be more of a detriment for weekly commentary.
> 
> Sure for name value alone he would be nice. But once that wears off and people listen to him for an extended stretch, that value would fade fast.


Haven't heard JR in quite some time, but that's a shame if it's true. But botched names or not, he had a LONG way to go to be worse than Cole... or any of those other WWE muppets. Give me any two announcers that actually add something to the watchability of a match over those idiots any day, and they can botch all the names they want. :laugh:


----------



## birthday_massacre

Kevin Kelly is the commentator to go after


----------



## shandcraig

ElTerrible said:


> The time has come to finally test WWE´s final defense for all the years of garbage writing and random pushing. They held back the good stuff and effort for the moment serious competition appeared on the scene.
> 
> The most important thing for AEW will be to balance growth, while keeping their identity. TNA lost its identity, when they removed the six sides and started to overload on washed-up WWE talent like Hogan, Flair, Steiner, Nash, Bischoff, Foley, Booker T...Christian, Angle and Sting were all the WWE/WCW superstars they ever needed with Styles, Joe, Daniels, Abyss, Roode, Storm and so on.
> 
> Chris Jericho can sell being the guy that left WCW, when it became old, boring and and political. Now he left WWE for the same reason.
> 
> If AEW could get CM Punk that would be huge. He´d be Christian 2.0. The superstar that has rejected WWE in his prime and chose them.




I have a very strong feeling that we will see several storyline random appearances and not just completely announce everyone before Double or nothing. Also the owner seemed super akward when asked rumors of Goldberg coming in and he changed the subject about how Goldberg is a great guy to get along with.


I personally think Ken is quietly going to show up in AEW and not wwe.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Speaking of announcers, one thing Meltzer mentioned in the latest Observer was that the expectation is that Alex Marvez, one of the hosts of the AEW rally, would be part of the TV broadcast team. He's currently seen as one of the best NFL reporters around, and is close friends with Khan (I assume he means Tony.) He's also a lifelong wrestling fan and even attended NJPW shows with him while they toured the US.

As for JR, he said that the reports about him were premature but that he remains a possibility.


----------



## Beatles123

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1083730645027831808
Yo, whoever partnered AEW with OWE is already growing the company! :booklel


----------



## Vic

Beatles123 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1083730645027831808
> Yo, whoever partnered AEW with OWE is already growing the company! :booklel


$100M from the Khans and an additional $30m from OWE and they haven't even had their first show yet, what a year one :lmao.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Vic said:


> $100M from the Khans and an additional $30m from OWE and they haven't even had their first show yet, what a year one :lmao.


$30m into OWE, not into AEW.


----------



## Beatles123

Wrestling is Life said:


> $30m into OWE, not into AEW.


It cant "invest" in itself, can it? :hmm


----------



## Donnie

400 monks doing flippy shit wens3 

2019 is fucking weird.


----------



## Generation-Now

Beatles123 said:


> It cant "invest" in itself, can it? :hmm


"of outside investment"


----------



## Rain

Anything happen since Y2J joined?


----------



## The Wood

Beatles123 said:


> So WOR says two deals, but JERICHO says 3. Which is it?


Reading between the lines, I'd imagine that there are more than two offers, but only two are really considered "major." 



Ibracadabra said:


> Which took them how many decades to get and is backed by nearly two decades of being the #1 show on Cable, and is watched by millions of people every week.
> 
> AEW through All In: Zero Hour, has been on TV once, and with 9 months of promotion and had less than 200,000 viewers and ranked 85th.


Lol, WWE's time operating has very little to do with the offers they received. In fact, their time operating without those sorts of offers kind of goes to prove that. AEW has just been formulated. All In was not an AEW event, nor did it have billionaire backing with its current established relationships or any sort of real paid-for promotion. It's extremely intellectually dishonest to make that point. Also keep in mind that Zero Hour was a pre-show that aired on WGN America, with limited access. That's not an awful number and is something that can be improved on. 



Reggie Dunlop said:


> I hadn't even considered announcers yet in this deal. But damn, if they were to land JR, that would be the shit. This guy can bring an air of legitimacy to watching two different colors of paint drying. With JR, a good tv deal, a half-way literate recently retired ring veteran on color, and a smattering of recognizable names on the roster, this promotion could be destined for greatness.
> 
> But that's a lot of if's.


I still think JR brings way more prestige to things than people on the internet give him credit for. Maybe he shouldn't call whole shows, but main events? Fuck yes. Also, signing him is another huge perception-changer. You'd be taking one of Vince McMahon's executives and closest confidants during one of his hottest periods. 



Ibracadabra said:


> Networks didn't offer that to promotion with Hulk Hogan, Ric Flair, Sting, Nash and some of the other biggest and most relevant names in wrestling history but they'll do it for AEW who have guys that aren't even in their stratosphere?
> 
> Imagine the meeting:
> 
> *AEW:* "We are going to be main evented by a bunch of guys that get less than 200 thousands viewers on their weekly YouTuve show, and have failed to sell out the Tokyo Dome where they are supposedly major stars"
> *Also AEW:* "We have a lot of people on internet forums who are excited too! and we were on TV one time and got 196,000 viewers"
> *Network Execs: "*That's nice but we could put on the news and get higher ratings..."
> *AEW:* "Dave Meltzer gave them lots of stars in their matches too, they have high work rate!"
> *Network Execs:* "High workrate?! Sold! We are going to stop showing the NBA and feature AEW instead! I'm sure the same millions of people who don't watch Being The Elite on YouTube, or even know who Cody or the Young Bucks are, are going to tune in by the millions to watch them on TV!"


The paradigm has only recently changed to making wrestling that valuable. Maybe TNA would have been able to wrangle more out if they had stayed with Viacom, who were backing them financially for a while. We'll see when it all comes out, but I don't think you realize how much credibility there is in having this much fucking capital to promote television at a time when television is changing rapidly. Point in case: 



Beatles123 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1083730645027831808
> Yo, whoever partnered AEW with OWE is already growing the company! :booklel


Yep, let's throw another $30 million into something no one with any sort of executive power is taking seriously.


----------



## Beatles123

The Wood said:


> Reading between the lines, I'd imagine that there are more than two offers, but only two are really considered "major."
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, WWE's time operating has very little to do with the offers they received. In fact, their time operating without those sorts of offers kind of goes to prove that. AEW has just been formulated. All In was not an AEW event, nor did it have billionaire backing with its current established relationships or any sort of real paid-for promotion. It's extremely intellectually dishonest to make that point. Also keep in mind that Zero Hour was a pre-show that aired on WGN America, with limited access. That's not an awful number and is something that can be improved on.
> 
> 
> 
> I still think JR brings way more prestige to things than people on the internet give him credit for. Maybe he shouldn't call whole shows, but main events? Fuck yes. Also, signing him is another huge perception-changer. You'd be taking one of Vince McMahon's executives and closest confidants during one of his hottest periods.
> 
> 
> 
> The paradigm has only recently changed to making wrestling that valuable. Maybe TNA would have been able to wrangle more out if they had stayed with Viacom, who were backing them financially for a while. We'll see when it all comes out, but I don't think you realize how much credibility there is in having this much fucking capital to promote television at a time when television is changing rapidly. Point in case:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, let's throw another $30 million into something no one with any sort of executive power is taking seriously.


What do you mean? What os "taking it seriously" to you?


----------



## The Wood

Beatles123 said:


> What do you mean? What os "taking it seriously" to you?


That it's worth at least $30 million investment. That sounds _pretty_ serious to me. Obviously that's not the cap, but there are some real cynics on here working really hard to make this thing which has _obvious_ capital (the biggest factor in this thing) sound like it's maximum potential is 200,000 people on WGN America and it'd have to count its stars to get that far. I think that's willfully ignoring the obvious signs that this is going places with some very influential people interested in backing it. 

Meltzer is also now reporting on the AEW/AJ Styles stuff. Now, that doesn't make it inherently more or less likely, but it seemed like common sense that they would try and break the bank on Styles. It's now a "story." We'll see how that goes. I do want to point out that every single rumor in regards to AEW thus far has turned out to have some truth to it. Jericho may not have been starting the promotion, but he's obviously very involved. I imagine that JR is going to go there when his contract expires and that something comes out of the Goldberg rumors. 

The money behind this thing seems to suggest that what the Khans want they are willing to spend the money to get. I'm not saying that AJ Styles is definitely going to AEW, but these are interesting times. Again, the most seismic shift in this whole thing is that we are potentially living in a post-needing Vince world. It doesn't mean Vince will go away. But it does mean that those with artistic souls and don't like the WWE product can go elsewhere and get fucking paid. We might see "true colors" come out like they haven't had the opportunity to since, realistically, 1998.


----------



## USAUSA1

If only Lucha Underground had that much investment. Who is writing the tv?


----------



## Beatles123

The Wood said:


> That it's worth at least $30 million investment. That sounds _pretty_ serious to me. Obviously that's not the cap, but there are some real cynics on here working really hard to make this thing which has _obvious_ capital (the biggest factor in this thing) sound like it's maximum potential is 200,000 people on WGN America and it'd have to count its stars to get that far. I think that's willfully ignoring the obvious signs that this is going places with some very influential people interested in backing it.
> 
> Meltzer is also now reporting on the AEW/AJ Styles stuff. Now, that doesn't make it inherently more or less likely, but it seemed like common sense that they would try and break the bank on Styles. It's now a "story." We'll see how that goes. I do want to point out that every single rumor in regards to AEW thus far has turned out to have some truth to it. Jericho may not have been starting the promotion, but he's obviously very involved. I imagine that JR is going to go there when his contract expires and that something comes out of the Goldberg rumors.
> 
> The money behind this thing seems to suggest that what the Khans want they are willing to spend the money to get. I'm not saying that AJ Styles is definitely going to AEW, but these are interesting times. Again, the most seismic shift in this whole thing is that we are potentially living in a post-needing Vince world. It doesn't mean Vince will go away. But it does mean that those with artistic souls and don't like the WWE product can go elsewhere and get fucking paid. We might see "true colors" come out like they haven't had the opportunity to since, realistically, 1998.


Oh, i misread your sarcasm. I thought you were calling the report BS because anti-AEW :ha my bad


----------



## Desecrated

Miguel De Juan said:


> It's no longer set for 57,000. It's dependent on configuration. That is a large stage for the NJPW shows blocking out a number of seats. Those early days of NJPW dome shows also had papered numbers. NJPW's attendance is increasing and both All In and the Madison Square garden shows in the US sold out.


Can't let facts get in the way of a narrative spin courtesy of Ibracadabra, who's only sole purpose is apparently to dab on what he thinks is the "hip" movement. Legit haven't seen him contribute in anything else.

But you are right. Meltzer claims there wasn't empty seats but also notes the stage configuration (not that different from previous years either) took a litte bit of the arena out of use. So in the technical sense, it was sold out and continued progress.

But Ibracadabra has never been here to debate or discuss. Usually sods off when found with his foot in his mouth.


----------



## Donnie

If CODY writes the TV he better write it like Dusty in 85 or NXT, if he does it like late 1980's Dusty :imout


----------



## Desecrated

Ace said:


> If CODY writes the TV he better write it like Dusty in 85 or NXT, if he does it like late 1980's Dusty :imout


I'd imagine they would run it like a committee. Jericho, a couple of producers, Cody, Bucks, Khan. Maybe throw in Omega if it interests him. Would be super surprised if they handed a single person the entire book.


----------



## Chrome

If LU doesn't come back for a 5th season, which is looking likely, they should get Christopher DeJoseph to be a producer. He seems to have a good mind for the business.


----------



## Beatles123

Ace said:


> If CODY writes the TV he better write it like Dusty in 85 or NXT, if he does it like late 1980's Dusty :imout


In the begining it'll be rough. It's hard not to write for yourself when you're all the biggest stars the company has.

I imagine the elite are writing a few months worth of stories as we speak, so at least we wont get any incoherent swerves they didn't plan for.


----------



## Obfuscation

JR on the booth is still fine. Just don't let him be the lead play by play guy and you'll be good. Plus, no heavy Japanese names to try and remember; even better. He's been someone to fumble over things in the moment of the call, or hearing him acknowledge people in his various ways in his prime. (used to call Billy Gunn "the One" a lot even when that gimmick was already dead; such as during Billy & Chuck days) It's just exacerbated by those who have him on a pedestal from once upon a time. Like who is gonna get THAT mad over hearing a slightly incorrect way of saying Marty Scurll's last name? Please. (because I know this would be mentioned) 

NWA/WCW JR > WWF JR > current JR. To be expected in some capacity.


----------



## Donnie

Beatles123 said:


> *In the begining it'll be rough. It's hard not to write for yourself when you're all the biggest stars the company has.
> *
> I imagine the elite are writing a few months worth of stories as we speak, so at least we wont get any incoherent swerves they didn't plan for.


And this is where my fear comes from, Beatle. That CODY and the others will say "fuck it, we're the top stars. lets do what we want"

I don't think it'll go that way, but that fear won't go away until I see how they book it.

EDIT: While on the subject of commentators :tenay is a no from me, UNLESS they hire Don GOAT WEST :fuckyeah


----------



## Beatles123

Ace said:


> And this is where my fear comes from, Beatle. That CODY and the others will say "fuck it, we're the top stars. lets do what we want"
> 
> I don't think it'll go that way, but that fear won't go away until I see how they book it.
> 
> EDIT: While on the subject of commentators :tenay is a no from me, UNLESS they hire Don GOAT WEST :fuckyeah


But thats what i mean, what choice do they have? They'd be fools not to wrestle actively as top stars whwn the roster is so new.


----------



## Donnie

Beatles123 said:


> But thats what i mean, what choice do they have? They'd be fools not to wrestle actively as top stars whwn the roster is so new.


Push PAC to the moon, and make him the top star until you build more people. I'm not saying that they shouldn't be in main feuds, they should they are what the fans want to see. I'm saying that any of them holding titles this early in the game is a bad idea, imo.


----------



## Obfuscation

I feel like they can push Cody into keeping himself into the fold (and he's so good at selling matches, he should be). Meanwhile Bucks will probably just fall a little behind him with the tag division, feeling like a very over attraction; similar to how they've been in ROH the past year.

I know it was just a random little "what if" haha in passing, but I'd love Don West to show up in some capacity. Miss that guy. There's my one fantasy comment for the topic.


----------



## Beatles123

Obfuscation said:


> I feel like they can push Cody into keeping himself into the fold (and he's so good at selling matches, he should be). Meanwhile Bucks will probably just fall a little behind him with the tag division, feeling like a very over attraction; similar to how they've been in ROH the past year.
> 
> I know it was just a random little "what if" haha in passing, but I'd love Don West to show up in some capacity. Miss that guy. There's my one fantasy comment for the topic.


Or....

"We now take you to AEW's exclusive interview with--"

*"WEEEEEELL WEEEEEEEELL WELL.....~"*











:banderas I'd mark like a degenerate poker player with ten kids! :lenny


----------



## Donnie

"YOU'VE GOT TO BE FREAKING KIDDING ME" :fuckyeah


----------



## Miguel De Juan

Desecrated said:


> Can't let facts get in the way of a narrative spin courtesy of Ibracadabra, who's only sole purpose is apparently to dab on what he thinks is the "hip" movement. Legit haven't seen him contribute in anything else.
> 
> But you are right. Meltzer claims there wasn't empty seats but also notes the stage configuration (not that different from previous years either) took a litte bit of the arena out of use. So in the technical sense, it was sold out and continued progress.
> 
> But Ibracadabra has never been here to debate or discuss. Usually sods off when found with his foot in his mouth.


Independent and regional wrestling companies outside of Impact and NOAH (largely due to negative stigma) are making more money. AEW has backing of talent, businessmen, and tv executives. This a huge opportunity to finally make wrestling popular again and make news/more national stars. 

It's so tiring seeing every thread be turned into anti-smark stuff.


----------



## A$AP

Mr. Pec-Tacular said:


> Woud love to see Mr. Pec-Tacular in AEW. Jessie is an absolute talent in the ring! And his performance towards the end of his TNA run , was very impressive. I also believe he’s the complete package, Best body ever in wrestling and some very impressive drop kick among other talents. He has a lot of fans in wrestling and they are definitely ready for him to come back. Let’s just hope he doesn’t continue to leave them hanging.


Well I'll be god damned. Jessie Godderz is a member of wrestling forum.


----------



## Desecrated

Miguel De Juan said:


> Independent and regional wrestling companies outside of Impact and NOAH (largely due to negative stigma) are making more money. AEW has backing of talent, businessmen, and tv executives. This a huge opportunity to finally make wrestling popular again and make news/more national stars.
> 
> It's so tiring seeing every thread be turned into anti-smark stuff.


I agree. There's no need for the pessimistic/anti-smark rhetoric. Everything outside the WWE has made gains, and even the WWE has made financial and social progress. Many wrestling orgs have finally found suitable avenues for revenue within the past 5 years. Instead, we see regressive thinking from regressive minds who don't actually care about wrestling outside the WWE. People are just trying to "fish for wins" to "dab on the smarks". I wish I could use better, less cringe terminology but that's the nature of it. There aren't many suitable words for it


----------



## Taroostyles

Alot of that rhetoric comes from people who don't feel like they are in the know on anything pro wrestling related that isn't packaged and dished out by Vince McMahon. 

The other group that gives the apologists strength are fans who do have a knowledge but just like go against the rising tide. The amount of apathy towards the Stamford clan has made the dissatisfied the vocal majority and there are a ton of people in the community who just like to make people think they are cool or hip by going the other way. 

I see it on this forum all the time.


----------



## Beatles123

So how long til AEW gets its own section :tommy


----------



## Chrome

Beatles123 said:


> So how long til AEW gets its own section :tommy


Probably sometime in the Summer, by then they'll have done their 1st show with Double or Nothing, and we should know about their TV deal too.


----------



## Beatles123

Chrome said:


> Probably sometime in the Summer, by then they'll have done their 1st show with Double or Nothing, and we should know about their TV deal too.


Just think: If its on TNT/TBS/ESPN that means it may even get to be a MAIN section like TNA was :lenny


----------



## Chrome

Beatles123 said:


> Just think: If its on TNT/TBS/ESPN that means it may even get to be a MAIN section like TNA was :lenny


That'd be cool. Not really a fan of WWE being the only one with a main section and everyone else is stuffed into subsections. Makes this place look like a pro-WWE site, and we don't want that now do we?


----------



## Vic

Chrome said:


> That'd be cool. Not really a fan of WWE being the only one with a main section and everyone else is stuffed into subsections. Makes this place look like a pro-WWE site, and we don't want that now do we?


Since we're on the topic of anti-smarks, can you guys start banning geeks from threads/the section whose only purpose is to troll the Other section? It's insanely tiring seeing the same suspects "commenting" on shit just for the sake of being negative or against the grain because they still think that shit makes them look cool in 2019. When you can't say a single good thing in this section you should really just fuck off from it.


----------



## Beatles123

Chrome said:


> That'd be cool. Not really a fan of WWE being the only one with a main section and everyone else is stuffed into subsections. Makes this place look like a pro-WWE site, and we don't want that now do we?


:vince5 "Don't listen too him, Beatles! You want that! You know WWE will always be king!"

Yes, but--

:russo "BRO! C'mon, Bro! don't be a mark, Bro! Think about the DIMES WWE draws!"

--but WWE hasn't drawn in years, and this is my last hope for an actual well funded product! :hutz

:vince5 "LOOK HERE, DAMN IT! STAND UP FOR WWE RIGHT NOW OR I'LL SUE YOU!"

...I can't stand in a wheelchair. :taker

:russo ".....Bro, SWERVED lol"


----------



## Chrome

Vic said:


> Since we're on the topic of anti-smarks, can you guys start banning geeks from threads/the section whose only purpose is to troll the Other section? It's insanely tiring seeing the same suspects "commenting" on shit just for the sake of being negative or against the grain because they still think that shit makes them look cool in 2019. When you can't say a single good thing in this section you should really just fuck off from it.


Well I got rid of that Ibracadabra guy from this year, who else when you consider an anti-smark?


----------



## Mr. Pec-Tacular

This is not the real him lol, just a fan 



A$AP said:


> Mr. Pec-Tacular said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woud love to see Mr. Pec-Tacular in AEW. Jessie is an absolute talent in the ring! And his performance towards the end of his TNA run , was very impressive. I also believe he’s the complete package, Best body ever in wrestling and some very impressive drop kick among other talents. He has a lot of fans in wrestling and they are definitely ready for him to come back. Let’s just hope he doesn’t continue to leave them hanging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'll be god damned. Jessie Godderz is a member of wrestling forum.
Click to expand...


----------



## Soul Rex

Seems to me that all of those allegadly "WWE white knights" many people on here constantly talk about are imaginary, I have yet to see the first wrestling fan who is opposed to the idea of some good competition.


----------



## Death Rider

Chrome said:


> Well I got rid of that Ibracadabra guy from this year, who else when you consider an anti-smark?


Oh thank god. That guy is one of the worst posters on the site.


----------



## The Wood

Beatles123 said:


> Oh, i misread your sarcasm. I thought you were calling the report BS because anti-AEW :ha my bad


Ha! No worries. Poe's law works both ways sometimes. Sorry if I confused my message.



Desecrated said:


> Can't let facts get in the way of a narrative spin courtesy of Ibracadabra, who's only sole purpose is apparently to dab on what he thinks is the "hip" movement. Legit haven't seen him contribute in anything else.
> 
> But you are right. Meltzer claims there wasn't empty seats but also notes the stage configuration (not that different from previous years either) took a litte bit of the arena out of use. So in the technical sense, it was sold out and continued progress.
> 
> But Ibracadabra has never been here to debate or discuss. Usually sods off when found with his foot in his mouth.


Even if it wasn't sold out, they are still recovering from a dark period in a period where wrestling isn't really beloved by the largest quantity of people ever. Progress is progress. By all metrics, New Japan seems to be improving year over year. That's fucking fine. Let them do that. Some people are growers, not showers. 



Desecrated said:


> I'd imagine they would run it like a committee. Jericho, a couple of producers, Cody, Bucks, Khan. Maybe throw in Omega if it interests him. Would be super surprised if they handed a single person the entire book.


I've heard Tony Khan is going to be the final say. Given that I don't think they will be scripting promos and it will probably be more bare-bones wrestling, I can see the veterans having a lot of say in their stuff, with Khan being the hard line. He'll set the overall direction and other people will follow it and make sure it gets done with a fair bit of freedom as to the specifics. 



Miguel De Juan said:


> Independent and regional wrestling companies outside of Impact and NOAH (largely due to negative stigma) are making more money. AEW has backing of talent, businessmen, and tv executives. This a huge opportunity to finally make wrestling popular again and make news/more national stars.
> 
> It's so tiring seeing every thread be turned into anti-smark stuff.


I think we need to be careful labeling stuff as "anti-smark." Like, what does that mean? It seems a very subjective term, just like IWC -- like we all agree on these same core principles. To me, a smark is just a mark that "knows" how wrestling works and follows the backstage stuff. They can be wrong or right about specifics. Personally, I'm fine just smashing Idawhachamacallya with reason and what I believe are valid points, like the ones you just brought up about growth. 

I'm not sure if people should all be held to a standard of thinking though. For example, I absolutely loathe TNA and refuse to call them by any other name. Sure, I probably shouldn't go seeking out TNA threads, but if it comes up I am going to voice my opinions on it. There are valid reasons to be skeptical of upstart promotions and even things to criticize. Hell, if you watched All In you can probably think of a few things they'll need to iron out! That being said, the reason I am personally optimistic about this venture is because there is very obviously money behind it.

I went on an Aja Kong binge last night after hearing the rumors of her signing. Oh my, please.


----------



## Vic

Chrome said:


> Well I got rid of that Ibracadabra guy from this year, who else when you consider an anti-smark?


There's a handful but they weren't nearly as active as he was.



Soul Rex said:


> Seems to me that all of those allegadly "WWE white knights" many people on here constantly talk about are imaginary, I have yet to see the first wrestling fan who is opposed to the idea of some good competition.


Can't even take this comment seriously.


----------



## The Wood

I just saw some comments by JR on All Elite. It's reading between the lines a bit, but what he doesn't say (there is no overt criticism of anything they're doing), the way he expands on their strategies (and "colors in" details) and how he puts his faith in the bookers while advising talent that losing is not always a bad thing -- it all kind of suggests that JR is going to be "All In" on this thing. Honestly, I have a feeling he is going to be an executive with the company.

I've been following things pretty closely, but I haven't seen this reported anywhere -- but I often check the All Elite Wikipedia page to see if anything has sneakily been added, because it seems the sort of quiet thing this company would do as they are gathering their forces. CIMA has been added to their roster page. A wrestler from Dragon Gate named T-Hawk is also on there. A Japanese guy going by El Lindaman who works for Dragon Gate and OWE is on there (and is only 23), and someone named Takehiro Yamamura who doesn't even have a Wikipedia page yet. 

BJ Whitmer has quietly been sitting in their backstage personnel section for a while. He's listed as a producer, but Cody specifically said that Billy Gunn was the first one when he was hired. Not sure if there is anything to these names, but I imagine someone is monitoring the AEW Wiki page.


----------



## zkorejo

Just as how Omega to WWE is unimaginable to me, similarly AJ leaving WWE for AEW is. He can still do a 2 year full time run with a better WWE contract and then join AEW for an even better payday with a lighter schedule. 

Nakamura should definitely go to AEW. Leave WWE ASAP, they have completely killed him off if he stays any longer he will only devalue his own name further to the point of being a joke. 

IDK whats his contract is status but I honestly can see Joe moving on to AEW whenever his contract expires. He will be used better. Same goes for KO and Zayn, but I think WWE will do their best to keep them happy, esp KO. 

Gallows and Anderson and Revival should leave too. Completely underused in the WWE.


----------



## RiverFenix

What is Rob Naylor doing these days? He'd be a good FO hire for AEW. Was Dusty's right hand man back when Dusty had the book in NXT for a time before HHH fired him to bring in his lackeys.


----------



## Dave Santos

The Wood said:


> I just saw some comments by JR on All Elite. It's reading between the lines a bit, but what he doesn't say (there is no overt criticism of anything they're doing), the way he expands on their strategies (and "colors in" details) and how he puts his faith in the bookers *while advising talent that losing is not always a bad thing* -- it all kind of suggests that JR is going to be "All In" on this thing. Honestly, I have a feeling he is going to be an executive with the company.


But didn't Cody say that wins and loses will matter during his opening segment of the Jacksonville rally? Add to that Kahns remarks on the podcast with X Pac that he is a statistics guy and one of the things that stood out with WCW was Goldbergs win streak and how wins helped build him up. 

If they put emphasis on wins and loses that means to rank higher one would have to win more.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

As far as anti-smark posters go, when you have people barging into this thread and shitting on the idea of a new wrestling promotion on the basis of "flippy shit and workrate doesn't sell" then it's pretty clear :lol they're more interested in expressing their bitterness and don't have any kinda real interest in the success of anything new

This is before much is known about AEW. We know they're targeting a diverse enough talent pool that even Goldberg's name floated out there. But apparently everything outside of the WWE is workrate flippy shit no matter what and it's no coincidence that the same 4 or 5 posters who share this gimmick in other sections of the forum are trying to do a more toned down version of the same type of posts in this thread. Like it ain't obvious


----------



## Gn1212

Chrome said:


> If LU doesn't come back for a 5th season, which is looking likely, they should get Christopher DeJoseph to be a producer. He seems to have a good mind for the business.


Absolutely, in fact, Lucha Underfround has a lot of gems AEW should be all over. With guys like Fenix and Pentagon in they could do some good stuff.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

The Wood said:


> I just saw some comments by JR on All Elite. It's reading between the lines a bit, but what he doesn't say (there is no overt criticism of anything they're doing), the way he expands on their strategies (and "colors in" details) and how he puts his faith in the bookers while advising talent that losing is not always a bad thing -- it all kind of suggests that JR is going to be "All In" on this thing. Honestly, I have a feeling he is going to be an executive with the company.
> 
> I've been following things pretty closely, but I haven't seen this reported anywhere -- but I often check the All Elite Wikipedia page to see if anything has sneakily been added, because it seems the sort of quiet thing this company would do as they are gathering their forces. *CIMA has been added to their roster page. A wrestler from Dragon Gate named T-Hawk is also on there. A Japanese guy going by El Lindaman who works for Dragon Gate and OWE is on there (and is only 23), and someone named Takehiro Yamamura who doesn't even have a Wikipedia page yet. *
> 
> BJ Whitmer has quietly been sitting in their backstage personnel section for a while. He's listed as a producer, but Cody specifically said that Billy Gunn was the first one when he was hired. Not sure if there is anything to these names, but I imagine someone is monitoring the AEW Wiki page.



They're all part of the Strong Hearts team in OWE the Bucks talked about at the rally.


----------



## Death Rider

King Cuerno would be very cool as well as Matt Cross and Ivelisse. Not sure if Johnny Mundo and Killer Cross are signed to Impact long term but they could be additions.


----------



## RiverFenix

Dave Santos said:


> But didn't Cody say that wins and loses will matter during his opening segment of the Jacksonville rally? Add to that Kahns remarks on the podcast with X Pac that he is a statistics guy and one of the things that stood out with WCW was Goldbergs win streak and how wins helped build him up.
> 
> If they put emphasis on wins and loses that means to rank higher one would have to win more.


I think they're talking about two different things. Cody was talking about wins being kayfabe important for title shots and who matters at the moment etc IE anti-50/50 booking whereas JR was coming more from the perspective that if you're booked to lose it's not the end of the world and don't get bent out of shape if you're not winning matches - you're an actor playing a role, not everybody is in the leading roles. You're all acting in the same movie telling the larger story. 

A lot of the old school guys talk about knowing your role and your spot on the card and how it was always supposed to build to the main event and the early guys would make sure not to use the finish of the end of show guys or look to show up or show out. 

If AEW is going to have wins and losses matter it means there will be "winners" and "losers", JR is saying that those with the losing records need to realize they serve important roles on a card and in the company.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

The Wood said:


> I just saw some comments by JR on All Elite. It's reading between the lines a bit, but what he doesn't say (there is no overt criticism of anything they're doing), the way he expands on their strategies (and "colors in" details) and how he puts his faith in the bookers while advising talent that losing is not always a bad thing -- it all kind of suggests that JR is going to be "All In" on this thing. Honestly, I have a feeling he is going to be an executive with the company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Santos said:
> 
> 
> 
> But didn't Cody say that wins and loses will matter during his opening segment of the Jacksonville rally? Add to that Kahns remarks on the podcast with X Pac that he is a statistics guy and one of the things that stood out with WCW was Goldbergs win streak and how wins helped build him up.
> 
> If they put emphasis on wins and loses that means to rank higher one would have to win more.
Click to expand...

I think this JR offering some constructive criticism to AEW. As if to say that "Yes, I heard what you guys were saying about how wins and losses should matter. But don't go overboard with it." And I can't say I disagree with that sentiment

It's not like wins and losses don't matter in the WWE or in any other wrestling company. Usually people getting pushed win more, and people getting depushed win less. Sometimes jobbers get a title shot out of nowhere but for the most part wins and losses do already matter, it's not a new or innovative concept. 

Even in real life combat sports comparable to WWE, the fighter with the most wins doesn't always get the main event or the title fight. So if All Elite wrestling is going for something innovative then it could end being something much more well regulated and precise than anything we've seen in pro-wrestling and it still wouldn't necessarily be a perfect system of wins/loss stats pushing the cards. In the end it could be a whole lot more interesting or it could be a confusing and restrictive mess and I think JR is trying to say "yeah, don't take this idea too, too seriously"

That being said, I want a wrestling company to toe that line and push that boundary between performance and sport. I want a more intense, competitive atmosphere than anything we've seen before in pro wrestling. I'll put up with a little bit of the goofiness of the Elite but I hope it's not the same atmosphere as their BTE YouTube show


----------



## TD Stinger

Interesting tidbit:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1083753705055219712


----------



## RapShepard

zkorejo said:


> Just as how Omega to WWE is unimaginable to me, similarly AJ leaving WWE for AEW is. He can still do a 2 year full time run with a better WWE contract and then join AEW for an even better payday with a lighter schedule.
> 
> Nakamura should definitely go to AEW. Leave WWE ASAP, they have completely killed him off if he stays any longer he will only devalue his own name further to the point of being a joke.
> 
> IDK whats his contract is status but I honestly can see Joe moving on to AEW whenever his contract expires. He will be used better. Same goes for KO and Zayn, but I think WWE will do their best to keep them happy, esp KO.
> 
> Gallows and Anderson and Revival should leave too. Completely underused in the WWE.


I could see 1 or 2 getting more time and better use. But you just named 4 people though. They already have Cody, Jericho, and PAC. Odds are they get Omega too. It's kind of hard to imagine Joe, Nakamura, Owens, and Zayn making the jump and all 4 of them getting more spotlight and moving up the card. Main event spots are limited in all promotions. You can't have a main event that's 8 people deep and all 8 people get constant big time attention, while also having time to build up women, tag teams, and new single stars. 

Zayn seems to not even be excited to return from injury, he seems highly likely to leave. The rest is a toss up but I think Owens is the most likely out of him, Joe, and Nakamura. With Joe I think he's passed caring about booking, so less dates comparable money might be good enough reason to bounce.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

Out of everything announced in AEW so far, I'm looking forward to seeing OWE/#STRONGHEARTS there the most, tbh.

A lot of the OWE kids are still very green due to a lack of experience, but some of the dudes there are already really good & will probably blow some minds when they get in a AEW ring due to them being able to mix kung-fu fighting with the Dragon Gate/lucharesu style of wrestling. And of course, CIMA, T-Hawk, Takehiro Yamamura & El Lindaman are all awesome. If you haven't seen any of their matches in Dragon Gate or in DDT/WRESTLE-1 as part of #STRONGHEARTS I can't recommend them enough.


----------



## Beatles123

AEW doing for Chinese wrestling what ECW and WCW did for cruiserweights and Luchadores :banderas Thats what they need. Unique content!


----------



## Y.2.J

The thought of Kenny imminently joining AEW gets me so excited. :mark 
Goldberg signing would be massive though.

I know MJF lost at All In but that kid could be something one day. Great promo.
Haven't followed Adam Page much, but he definitely looks interesting.

Some other names, likely or not, that I'd like to see beef up this roster are - Jay Lethal, Brian Cage, Marty Scurll, Magnus and of course Kenny.


----------



## Beatles123

I seriously cannot WAIT to see if AEW goes after some people Turner-style! :homer


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Me when they start pushing Adam Page to the main event


----------



## Beatles123

King Jesus said:


> Me when they start pushing Adam Page to the main event


Why is that?


----------



## TheHBK555

Booker T Talks All Elite Wrestling & Y2J Signing

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5NhDFqdsGY


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Beatles123 said:


> Why is that?


He's just so boring to me. He's literally a blonde Seth Rollins except not as good on any front. Every promotion I've seen him in features him higher up than I can stand to enjoy him though. Solid midcarder, should be a tag team guy if anything.

Cool lariat though


----------



## A$AP

Mr. Pec-Tacular said:


> This is not the real him lol, just a fan


Whatever you say,

Jessie.


----------



## Beatles123

King Jesus said:


> He's just so boring to me. He's literally a blonde Seth Rollins except not as good on any front. Every promotion I've seen him in features him higher up than I can stand to enjoy him though. Solid midcarder, should be a tag team guy if anything.
> 
> Cool lariat though


That's why you put him in feuds so he can develop. Pac should help him come along.

He's great on BTE. :homer4


----------



## DGenerationMC

Beatles123 said:


> That's why you put him in feuds so he can develop. Pac should help him come along.
> 
> He's great on BTE. :homer4


I can really see Page being groomed to be AEW's top guy in a few years.


----------



## The Wood

zkorejo said:


> Just as how Omega to WWE is unimaginable to me, similarly AJ leaving WWE for AEW is. He can still do a 2 year full time run with a better WWE contract and then join AEW for an even better payday with a lighter schedule.
> 
> Nakamura should definitely go to AEW. Leave WWE ASAP, they have completely killed him off if he stays any longer he will only devalue his own name further to the point of being a joke.
> 
> IDK whats his contract is status but I honestly can see Joe moving on to AEW whenever his contract expires. He will be used better. Same goes for KO and Zayn, but I think WWE will do their best to keep them happy, esp KO.
> 
> Gallows and Anderson and Revival should leave too. Completely underused in the WWE.


It's fair enough that you can't see it, but you're thinking like a fan. This is probably the hottest chance AJ Styles will have to join AEW, because it will mean the absolute most now while he is still, arguably, the best wrestler in the world. I think he just got voted such by PWI or something. Bringing him in as the highest paid wrestler in the world would be right in-line with AEW's expressed philosophy of making sure wrestlers are being paid among the top athletes in the world. He's also on the WWE video game cover and they are trying to secure a TV deal which likely would not be up at the same time as AJ Styles' WWE contract next comes up. 

Being pushed =/= happiness. I can't stress this enough to people. There is so much more to WWE. There's the travel schedule, their are family issues, there are merchandising issues and there is personal fulfillment. Just because AJ Styles was WWE Champion for over 365 days does not mean he is being utilized, in his mind, the way he wants to be utilized. Just because Nakamura didn't win the WWE Championship, it does not mean that Nakamura feels like he is not being utilized. Wrestlers aren't necessarily belt marks the way that fans are, and there is so much that goes on behind the scenes that influences decisions when contracts come up. 

For those looking to make money and get US exposure (the biggest wrestling market in the world...for now), WWE was a no-brainer in 2016. What other options did you have? TNA? ROH? No way. It's suddenly very different in 2019 and going forward. The Khans have very real money and a very real time commitment in paying talent that money. What do the Khans get out of it? Sweet TV deal money. Suddenly being a WWE loyalist is a dead idea. Things like the internet and the death rattle of television means that this is a market WWE can't control anymore.

None of this means that anyone will jump. But literally no one would surprise me. Not even John Cena in this paradigm (although actually getting TV will probably be a much bigger factor for someone like Cena). 



Dave Santos said:


> But didn't Cody say that wins and loses will matter during his opening segment of the Jacksonville rally? Add to that Kahns remarks on the podcast with X Pac that he is a statistics guy and one of the things that stood out with WCW was Goldbergs win streak and how wins helped build him up.
> 
> If they put emphasis on wins and loses that means to rank higher one would have to win more.


Oh, he absolutely did. That's what JR is emphasizing. Wins and losses are going to matter, so there are going to be people who need to lose, so learning to lose is going to be an art form people are going to need to work on. 



King Jesus said:


> As far as anti-smark posters go, when you have people barging into this thread and shitting on the idea of a new wrestling promotion on the basis of "flippy shit and workrate doesn't sell" then it's pretty clear :lol they're more interested in expressing their bitterness and don't have any kinda real interest in the success of anything new
> 
> This is before much is known about AEW. We know they're targeting a diverse enough talent pool that even Goldberg's name floated out there. But apparently everything outside of the WWE is workrate flippy shit no matter what and it's no coincidence that the same 4 or 5 posters who share this gimmick in other sections of the forum are trying to do a more toned down version of the same type of posts in this thread. Like it ain't obvious


I hear what you're saying, but having that perspective on flippy shit isn't necessarily incorrect. I don't think that's "anti-smark" so much as it is just historically observant. You're right that they don't know anything about AEW, but The Young Bucks are not everybody's cup of tea, and a lot of their work in the past has been very self-indulgent "indy." That coupled with skepticism about a new company starting could lead to people genuinely taking that stance. But it's fairly obvious with the names being floated and the money involved that this is not going to be big budget PWG. 



MoxleyMoxx said:


> They're all part of the Strong Hearts team in OWE the Bucks talked about at the rally.


Ah, thanks for that. I genuinely did not know. 



King Jesus said:


> I think this JR offering some constructive criticism to AEW. As if to say that "Yes, I heard what you guys were saying about how wins and losses should matter. But don't go overboard with it." And I can't say I disagree with that sentiment


Oh no, I think it was more what DetroitRiverPhx said: It's not constructive criticism but more advice to talent who might be "marks for themselves." I can't remember who it was that used to advise this to talent in the territory days (and it was probably way more than one person), but I'm thinking it was probably either Ernie Ladd or Eddie Graham, but they always advised talent had a way to lose in their back pocket at all times. Because that's part of the job and a role a wrestler plays. If you can lose, make your opponent look good, but find a way to keep your heat or shine coming out of it, then you're going to be valuable _because_ you can lose.

When older talent that "should know better" say things like "wins and losses don't matter" (I've seen Ric Flair say this), I don't think they're actually mean the sporting element doesn't matter. They mean that there is always someway for talent to sell losing and an opportunity to get themselves more over because of it. They're not saying that kayfabe outcomes should not be presented as meaningful. 



TD Stinger said:


> Interesting tidbit:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1083753705055219712


Please, please, please let this be true. 



King Jesus said:


> He's just so boring to me. He's literally a blonde Seth Rollins except not as good on any front. Every promotion I've seen him in features him higher up than I can stand to enjoy him though. Solid midcarder, should be a tag team guy if anything.
> 
> Cool lariat though


I'm not a big fan of Page myself. He's obviously very athletic and he works hard, but you can often see the gears grinding and he doesn't really feel like he's grown into the style a guy like him should be working. So much potential there though. Still young (27?) and gaining more and more poise. He's not ready to be a main eventer right now, but as a guy that puts over PAC in the first round of a tournament? Sure. And hopefully in a few years he'll be a lot more seasoned and able to really shine and grow into himself. A program/partnership with Jericho down the line would probably do wonders for him.

And hell, one thing AEW could do, in no subtle way but one that people have not discussed, is provide such a solid platform for guys that they don't feel they have to get themselves over according to indy fans' tastes. So many guys do flips and try and fit the same mold so that they get noticed and do get picked to work more indies, but then they are stuck doing that style. Signing with AEW means that you'll be getting adequate money and can, say, stash your Shooting Star Press for special occasions, and work a more reductive and deliberate style because you've got the money and the exposure to justify telling the story you want instead of the story that a niche audience dictates. Working, as opposed to "workrate" might com back into style. Maybe. Hopefully, haha.


----------



## Mr. Pec-Tacular

??



A$AP said:


> Mr. Pec-Tacular said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not the real him lol, just a fan
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you say,
> 
> Jessie.
Click to expand...


----------



## Stevieg786

No chance of it happening, but only one man can instantly put AEW on the map and compete with WWE instantly 


The Rock


----------



## shandcraig

well it looks like we will have 5 more months of random talking in here on what we want until the product is revealed.


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> well it looks like we will have 5 more months of random talking in here on what we want until the product is revealed.


Being the Elite will givw us info every week. I'd say we'll be getting news every other day :lenny


----------



## headstar

> Chris Jericho: AEW pays more than WWE.


----------



## Beatles123

headstar said:


>


:taker B-but...that's impossible! No one beats Vince's checkbook...It can't be true...but...if it is...

*IF IT IS...*



















"WHAT KIND OF PLACE IS THIS?!?!"


----------



## CENAS HEEL TURN

Fulham FC vice-chairman Tony Khan tells fan to 'go to hell' after Burnley defeat

https://news.sky.com/story/fulham-fc-vice-chairman-tony-khan-tells-fan-to-go-to-hell-after-burnley-defeat-11606388

oh


----------



## Flik

TD Stinger said:


> Interesting tidbit:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1083753705055219712


I wonder who else they could bring for one offs like this (because surely Aja Kong isn't signing full time). I hope they can make a partnership with a joshi promotion like they are doing with OWE. As long as it's not stardom, I'd be happy.

I see a lot of people fearing that they will "raid" the joshi promotions like njpw allegedly would do if they decided to create a division. But, as an american company aiming for big things on United States, AEW will need a diverse women's division, and they won't achieve that signing 10 japanese wrestlers lol There are also things like having to move to US, loyalty to one's own company, freelancers prefering staying as freelancers... I don't see them signing enough names to really affect the joshi scene.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Anyone else think Cody is going to be the Jeff Jarrett of AEW? Where he gets about 20 world title reigns despite never being main event level popular.

Don't dislike Cody btw, it's just a thought.


----------



## Jman55

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Anyone else think Cody is going to be the Jeff Jarrett of AEW? Where he gets about 20 world title reigns despite never being main event level popular.
> 
> Don't dislike Cody btw, it's just a thought.


I personally don't believe he'll pull this shit (he'll definitely make himself a big deal I'd just like to believe he wont go too far) but no one can be 100% sure of this until it happens so best to just hope he actually knows what he's doing in that regard.


----------



## Y.2.J

I wish I could fast forward a few months.

Mortal Kombat 11 in April
Double or Nothing in May
...Wrestlemania too. 

Puummppeeddd.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

I don't know much about Jeff Jarrett's specific role in TNA besides being one of the original founders and owners. I gotta believe that Cody as the executive producer is going to have a role that'll keep him very busy from show to show, so I don't know if he can simply pull off the timing of being a long reigning multi time champion

The comparison is off anyway since Cody is one of AEW's proven draws, at least as far as the indy market goes and probably a bigger name than any singles wrestler on the roster not named Omega and Jericho (who is 48). That justifies a little bit of a spotlight for Cody but sure, if he, the Bucks or any of the Elite clique start to be a hindrance to building new stars then that'll be horrific

But there's nothing to indicate that anything like this should even be a concern except for their kayfabe heel personas. I'm sure they'll use this perception in a 4th wall breaking storyline and I'll roll my eyes


----------



## Y.2.J

Lets say Cody was the first "AEW Champion"...is it that big of a deal? 
He's still relatively young, asked to be released from the WWE because he wasn't happy, reinvented himself outside the WWE, and is now one of the biggest pieces that made AEW possible.

I wouldn't mind Cody at all being pushed, or pushing himself for the first while. They'll need to build their rosters, stars and stories.


----------



## TD Stinger

As far as a 1st Champion goes, if you got Omega, Jericho, Cody, or PAC, then one of them should be your 1st World Champion. Any of them are fine options. I know Hangman will be the future of the company, but please, take your time with him.

And honestly I do hope when AEW really starts, The Elite members kind of dissolve and do their own thing. Cause as good as they can be at times, I don't need to see a bunch of 8 or 10 man tags. Let them be their own entities.


----------



## Stetho

TD Stinger said:


> As far as a 1st Champion goes, if you got Omega, Jericho, Cody, or PAC, then one of them should be your 1st World Champion. Any of them are fine options. I know Hangman will be the future of the company, but please, take your time with him.
> 
> And honestly I do hope when AEW really starts, The Elite members kind of dissolve and do their own thing. Cause as good as they can be at times, I don't need to see a bunch of 8 or 10 man tags. Let them be their own entities.


Meh no, team matches are good. On the contrary I hope they take inspiration from NJPW bookings instead of just copying the Monday Night RAW structure. Let big matches feel like big matches.


----------



## TD Stinger

Stetho said:


> Meh no, team matches are good. On the contrary I hope they take inspiration from NJPW bookings instead of just copying the Monday Night RAW structure. Let big matches feel like big matches.


And that works with NJPW where they have 4 or 5 established factions with history and that works with their touring schedule.

If All Elite is going to be weekly TV, it's not something I care to see.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

I'm ready to fully support these guys.


----------



## Stetho

TD Stinger said:


> And that works with NJPW where they have 4 or 5 established factions with history and that works with their touring schedule.
> 
> If All Elite is going to be weekly TV, it's not something I care to see.


Personnaly I do not care to see another RAW clone. I want them to build thing differently, even if it's a weekly show.


----------



## Death Rider

The problems is you have build a reason for those tags to happen. I think the tags are not a bad idea but you would need to have a reason for them to be happening


----------



## NXT Only

I hope they have more meaningful matches. If Omega and Okada were in WWE they'd have wrestled 25+ times by now for example.

Most I'd want to see any particular match up is 3 times over the span of a couple of years.


----------



## Y.2.J

TD Stinger said:


> As far as a 1st Champion goes, if you got Omega, Jericho, Cody, or PAC, then one of them should be your 1st World Champion. Any of them are fine options. I know Hangman will be the future of the company, but please, take your time with him.
> 
> And honestly I do hope when AEW really starts, The Elite members kind of dissolve and do their own thing. Cause as good as they can be at times, I don't need to see a bunch of 8 or 10 man tags. Let them be their own entities.


Well said. The exciting thing is that Jericho, Cody, PAC are locks already. Kenny is looking likely. Any of those 4 guys to be the first champion would be great. I agree to take things slowly with Page. I also want them to be careful with tag team wrestling - it has to be interesting not just mashed together teams fighting for no reason.


----------



## James Consterdine

I’d love to see them gradually build something like the factions in NJPW. That adds a whole extra layer of intrigue and story to some matches.


----------



## shandcraig

James Consterdine said:


> I’d love to see them gradually build something like the factions in NJPW. That adds a whole extra layer of intrigue and story to some matches.


i have a feeling we are going to get some big heel factions right off the back. Most likely these people wont be announced on the AEW roster and randomly appear on the first show.


----------



## RapShepard

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Anyone else think Cody is going to be the Jeff Jarrett of AEW? Where he gets about 20 world title reigns despite never being main event level popular.
> 
> Don't dislike Cody btw, it's just a thought.


I do think an abuse of power will happen, as pretty much every promotion with an active wrestler working behind the scenes had this happen. Maybe not as bad Jarrett but at some point Cody, The Bucks, or one of their friends will go over when they really shouldn't have. Not that I'd really blame them. I can't imagine putting in the hard work to get a promotion started just to job to some asshole, even if that asshole is popular as shit lol. My promotion, my fucking belt, now do the job and like it lol. You can be the star when I retire.


----------



## Jokerface17

The Phenom. said:


> TD Stinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as a 1st Champion goes, if you got Omega, Jericho, Cody, or PAC, then one of them should be your 1st World Champion. Any of them are fine options. I know Hangman will be the future of the company, but please, take your time with him.
> 
> And honestly I do hope when AEW really starts, The Elite members kind of dissolve and do their own thing. Cause as good as they can be at times, I don't need to see a bunch of 8 or 10 man tags. Let them be their own entities.
> 
> 
> 
> Well said. The exciting thing is that Jericho, Cody, PAC are locks already. Kenny is looking likely. Any of those 4 guys to be the first champion would be great. I agree to take things slowly with Page. I also want them to be careful with tag team wrestling - it has to be interesting not just mashed together teams fighting for no reason.
Click to expand...


I’d keep page away for a while just to build him up almost to a “he deserves a shot” angle. But if Cody or Pac could go over Omega or Jericho CLEAN they would be an instant top name for this company


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Stetho said:


> Personnaly I do not care to see another RAW clone. I want them to build thing differently, even if it's a weekly show.


Agreed, but I don't want to see another WCW, either. And I don't want to see anything where a handful of guys push themselves to the moon. Hopefully Cody and the Bucks have gotten that message.


----------



## Beatles123

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Agreed, but I don't want to see another WCW, either. And I don't want to see anything where a handful of guys push themselves to the moon. Hopefully Cody and the Bucks have gotten that message.


they'll have to at first though.


----------



## Vejito

All Elite have potential let just keep it at that.


----------



## shandcraig

Jokerface17 said:


> I’d keep page away for a while just to build him up almost to a “he deserves a shot” angle. But if Cody or Pac could go over Omega or Jericho CLEAN they would be an instant top name for this company




Jericho has a 3 year deal so i would assume at the start he will just put guys over


----------



## The Wood

Stevieg786 said:


> No chance of it happening, but only one man can instantly put AEW on the map and compete with WWE instantly
> 
> 
> The Rock


I'm not sure if there's no chance of it happening. AEW is paying out the ass. The Rock is a businessman first and foremost. I mean, there's very little chance of him returning to work full-time or anything, but some sort of business relationship is nowhere near impossible. I imagine Rock will stay amicable while his movie is doing the promotional rounds, but after that, who knows?



shandcraig said:


> well it looks like we will have 5 more months of random talking in here on what we want until the product is revealed.


News seems to be steadily being fed. I imagine that Omega is announced early February. If Ibushi follows, that will be around the same time. In between then and JR coming over March/April you've got other signings, partnerships and things to announce. There is no reason they can't hold more rallies and maybe even have matches at them for YouTube. 



Beatles123 said:


> :taker B-but...that's impossible! No one beats Vince's checkbook...It can't be true...but...if it is...


People richer than Vince can beat his checkbook. They're just not normally in the wrestling business. Now they are. And Vince is known for being quite conservative with pay. He refused to spend the money on buying out those ridiculous WCW contracts when they folded, for example. Vince also has an embedded structure that is going to be blown up if, for example, he decides to match a much higher offer the Khans make an AJ Styles or Shinsuke Nakamura. Do you think Randy Orton is going to sit back and want them to get paid that match? And what about the women when it comes time for them to re-sign? Is Vince going to start paying Becky Lynch top guy money? 

None of this is enough to sink WWE if he gives in and starts paying talent what the Khans shift their market value to be, but it will affect the bottom-line and investors. In some ways, the true "competitive" element from AEW is behind the scenes pressure. It's more likely that Vince sticks to what he knows and just trusts wrestlers to believe in the WWE brand and hope they do perceive AEW as WCW and strange territory that cannot be sustained. Unfortunately for Vince, there's big money in wrestling TV deals now, so the Khans sustainability could be very confirmed and very known to talent. 

I genuinely think people are underestimating the chances that guys like AJ Styles and Shinsuke Nakamura will make the jump. As JR has said -- there is cash and creative there. WWE creative is bad. There is cash there, but can they match AEW who can not only afford to break bank, but are enticed to in order to make themselves players in a world where their salaries aren't capped. They can play by their own rules, whereas Vince kind of has to play by Vince's. 



Flik said:


> I wonder who else they could bring for one offs like this (because surely Aja Kong isn't signing full time). I hope they can make a partnership with a joshi promotion like they are doing with OWE. As long as it's not stardom, I'd be happy.
> 
> I see a lot of people fearing that they will "raid" the joshi promotions like njpw allegedly would do if they decided to create a division. But, as an american company aiming for big things on United States, AEW will need a diverse women's division, and they won't achieve that signing 10 japanese wrestlers lol There are also things like having to move to US, loyalty to one's own company, freelancers prefering staying as freelancers... I don't see them signing enough names to really affect the joshi scene.


I don't think they will sign her full-time either. I imagine it will just be some sort of marketing thing for them and a few special appearances, a sort of "legend deal" like I imagine Goldberg might get. 



SayWhatAgain! said:


> Anyone else think Cody is going to be the Jeff Jarrett of AEW? Where he gets about 20 world title reigns despite never being main event level popular.
> 
> Don't dislike Cody btw, it's just a thought.


I don't think Cody is going to do that. And I'm not the biggest fan of the guy. He has to know what the perception of guys like Jeff Jarrett and Triple H doing this sort of thing is. That's part of the reason he left WWE. Right now, PAC and Jericho both seem far more imminent for pushes than he does. And then you'll also have Omega in. Now, if they decide to do a six-man tag division, I can see Cody & The Bucks being the first champions there. 



The Phenom. said:


> I wish I could fast forward a few months.
> 
> Mortal Kombat 11 in April
> Double or Nothing in May
> ...Wrestlemania too.
> 
> Puummppeeddd.


I still hope that on the sly AEW work out something with NeatherRealm Studios (who are making MK11 and is under WarnerMedia) and they get someone like Kenny Omega in the game -- even if it has to be as DLC. Omega with a Terminator-influence and possibly a chainsaw would kind of fit his "I love video games" thing and would expose him as a cultural thing to a lot of people. Get creative with pushing the guys you really want to promote out there in the public consciousness. I wouldn't be afraid of using licensed music for either big shows or even full-time for certain talent either. People listening to songs might become aware of wrestlers from YouTube comments. 



King Jesus said:


> I don't know much about Jeff Jarrett's specific role in TNA besides being one of the original founders and owners. I gotta believe that Cody as the executive producer is going to have a role that'll keep him very busy from show to show, so I don't know if he can simply pull off the timing of being a long reigning multi time champion
> 
> The comparison is off anyway since Cody is one of AEW's proven draws, at least as far as the indy market goes and probably a bigger name than any singles wrestler on the roster not named Omega and Jericho (who is 48). That justifies a little bit of a spotlight for Cody but sure, if he, the Bucks or any of the Elite clique start to be a hindrance to building new stars then that'll be horrific
> 
> But there's nothing to indicate that anything like this should even be a concern except for their kayfabe heel personas. I'm sure they'll use this perception in a 4th wall breaking storyline and I'll roll my eyes


Jarrett pushing himself in TNA makes a little more sense than Cody pushing himself, because TNA was quite tiny when it started and he could depend on himself to be there. It went too far and crossed into bad booking, don't get me wrong, but AEW is going to have better options locked into fixed contracts than Cody. 



Reggie Dunlop said:


> Agreed, but I don't want to see another WCW, either. And I don't want to see anything where a handful of guys push themselves to the moon. Hopefully Cody and the Bucks have gotten that message.


I obviously don't know this for certain, but I think there is a very good chance that Tony Khan has read The Death of WCW. He's also a confirmed Observer subscriber. He was no doubt reading about all the very public mistakes WCW was making in 1998 and 1999 and how obviously stupid they were to people in the industry (despite what an Eric Bischoff or Vince Russo would tell you). He is very aware of the metrics that were ignored and how something that works in 1996 is not guaranteed to work in 2000. He also knows that letting talent call their own shots without some sort of accountability is detrimental. 

This could be like someone coming into WCW at the end of 1997 and taking over when it became apparent they were jumping the shark and putting focus in the wrong places. This could be like if WCW learnt from its mistakes.


----------



## Gn1212

I would love to see a leaderboard system(one that stays) personally. Plus, having some distinguished divisions would be smart.


----------



## SparrowPrime

Chris Harrington has been hired on as Vice President of Business Strategy. He has his own podcast and really knows his stuff about the business side of professional wrestling and data analysis. His latest podcast, he goes in depth about his role and describes the last 6 months and AEW coming together, even stating AEW was not their original name.

Here is the podcast. Wrestleconomics

https://www.google.com/podcasts?feed=aHR0cHM6Ly9hdWRpb2Jvb20uY29tL2NoYW5uZWxzLzQ1NjE5OTUucnNz


----------



## The Wood

SparrowPrime said:


> Chris Harrington has been hired on as Vice President of Business Strategy. He has his own podcast and really knows his stuff about the business side of professional wrestling and data analysis. His latest podcast, he goes in depth about his role and describes the last 6 months and AEW coming together, even stating AEW was not their original name.
> 
> Here is the podcast. Wrestleconomics
> 
> https://www.google.com/podcasts?feed=aHR0cHM6Ly9hdWRpb2Jvb20uY29tL2NoYW5uZWxzLzQ1NjE5OTUucnNz


I've been waiting for the latest one to drop to hear what Harrington has to say. I'm very happy he's scored a gig with AEW.


----------



## Rain

Cody left WWE for thinking he was above IC/US reigns & Stardust.

No way in hell he doesn’t end up like Jarrett.


----------



## The Wood

Rain said:


> Cody left WWE for thinking he was above IC/US reigns & Stardust.
> 
> No way in hell he doesn’t end up like Jarrett.


We'll see. WWE is very creatively stifling and it's not really pro-wrestling to people who love pro-wrestling. And things change. Jericho would never work for anyone but Vince, remember? He probably didn't realize he would end up as an EVP of potentially a billion-dollar company.


----------



## Chan Hung

I would not mind definitely Cody as champ at least for a bit you have to remember guys that there's many people on mainstream TV that don't tune into him like a lot of people that are more hardcore who do on the internet


----------



## Beatles123

Rain said:


> Cody left WWE for thinking he was above IC/US reigns & Stardust.
> 
> No way in hell he doesn’t end up like Jarrett.


He was right.


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah he was definitely right.


----------



## The Wood

As far as the first AEW Champion goes, if AJ Styles signs with the promotion, I'd like for it to be him, but I do think that the best choice is probably Kenny Omega. It's someone new to a lot of people, and it's someone that fits the style of the company. If I were booking, I'd personally go with Omega winning the belt at Wrestle Kingdom 14 if I can finesse that working arrangement with New Japan. They're going to need something to help them fill the Tokyo Dome two nights in a row. 

Once Omega gets the belt, I'd like to see him drop it to a heel (someone we may not be aware of yet) and then Ibushi get revenge on that heel. In my perfect world, this would probably be Claudio Castagnoli, but I guess I'd be fine with it being Chris Jericho too. Jericho or Claudio would get the belt sometime around summer of 2020, possibly to free up Omega for the G1. Actually, this would be a good excuse to go with Styles as champion -- even if he signs with AEW and works with New Japan, he's not going to be in the G1. This would put Ibushi in-line to challenge at AEW Chicago III so that when it comes time for Wrestle Kingdom 15 you can tease the possibility that Ibushi walks out AEW Champion and Omega walks out IWGP Heavyweight Champion if he wins the G1 one that year, which would be a nice angle.

So basically, my plans for the AEW Championship up until early 2021 would be Styles as first champ, Omega winning it at Wrestle Kingdom 14 before dropping it to Claudio Castagnoli, providing he is out of WWE in July of 2020, followed by Ibushi beating Claudio at...fuck it, let's say Wrestle Kingdom 15. Omega coming back and beating Ibushi to become the first two-time champ could be to free Ibushi up for the G1 and give Omega a break that year. 

There are a lot of big names that wouldn't get the belt, but that's the reality of properly booking a belt in a territory. If you want it to mean something, it should only be held by people you are really making a statement with. The more I think about it, the more I'd be okay with Jericho creating his own Intercontinental Championship for the territory and that can be a belt contested by guys like Cody and maybe Shinsuke Nakamura if you can get him to sign. Ibushi getting that before the AEW Championship would be a good way to set him up. But that would be the belt I move around a tiny bit more.


----------



## Donnie

Beatles123 said:


> He was right.



Nah. He's good at building matches and making you care, a lot like Dusty was, but unlike Dusty, the actual matches are either perfectly fine or they outright suck. 

Lets not start some insane narrative where CODY was the second coming, and the evil Vince wouldn't let him reach the top.


----------



## Ace

Any news since rally?


----------



## The Wood

Ace said:


> Nah. He's good at building matches and making you care, a lot like Dusty was, but unlike Dusty, the actual matches are either perfectly fine or they outright suck.
> 
> Lets not start some insane narrative where CODY was the second coming, and the evil Vince wouldn't let him reach the top.


Cody is good filler, and there's nothing offensive about him being featured or in the mix, but you're right. There's a difference between being pretty good and being a genuine star. Maybe something really clicks for Cody one day and he becomes the Vince McMahon of AEW and a genuine draw card, but he's good will and Dusty's kid at the moment. And that's fine. The best thing Cody can do for the business is not be like everyone else that gets a whiff of position and books themselves to their ego.

Has anyone mentioned the possibility of perpetually-only-slightly-extending-his-deal Brock Lesnar signing with AEW? That would be a big get for them and he'll go where the money is. Are their any details on Paul Heyman's contract with WWE? He seems to work backstage when Brock isn't there. That being said, Brock could go and just get another mouthpiece. I wouldn't mind seeing Brock vs. Cody, honestly. Cody training for the biggest fight of his life against Brock could be a great semi-main somewhere. I know a lot of people on the internet trash Brock these days, but there is no doubt that signing him would get some major attention for AEW. I imagine his deal is up until WrestleMania.

An idea I had re: Goldberg: 

If they do sign the big fella and they obviously can't use his WCW/WWE theme, I do hope they do something good for him that doesn't feel low rent and manages to feel as epic. I'm sure there is someone that can whip up something for him, but his theme is so iconic. 

But anyway, if they just can't get that Goldberg feeling, I hope they work out something with MLW and Tony Schiavone and have Schiavone do nostalgic voice-overs over part of the theme, stylized to take you back.


----------



## Beatles123

Ace said:


> Nah. He's good at building matches and making you care, a lot like Dusty was, but unlike Dusty, the actual matches are either perfectly fine or they outright suck.
> 
> Lets not start some insane narrative where CODY was the second coming, and the evil Vince wouldn't let him reach the top.


i mean, we COULD not do that but im not a "Cawdy" memer. I actually think he's done great things WWE would never let him do


----------



## Boldgerg

The Wood said:


> An idea I had re: Goldberg:
> 
> If they do sign the big fella and they obviously can't use his WCW/WWE theme, I do hope they do something good for him that doesn't feel low rent and manages to feel as epic. I'm sure there is someone that can whip up something for him, but his theme is so iconic.
> 
> But anyway, if they just can't get that Goldberg feeling, I hope they work out something with MLW and Tony Schiavone and have Schiavone do nostalgic voice-overs over part of the theme, stylized to take you back.


I'm actually fairly confident that Goldberg owns his WCW theme himself - I'm sure I remember reading it a few years ago. He also used it a lot at various appearances long prior to his WWE comeback.

The theme is a huge part of his whole deal, and if he can't use that then AEW should just go full TNA and copy it as closely as they can possibly get away with.


----------



## DGenerationMC

The Wood said:


> An idea I had re: Goldberg:
> 
> If they do sign the big fella and they obviously can't use his WCW/WWE theme, I do hope they do something good for him that doesn't feel low rent and manages to feel as epic. I'm sure there is someone that can whip up something for him, but his theme is so iconic.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1083143421454217217
That's my idea.

Sue me.


----------



## Y.2.J

The Wood said:


> I still hope that on the sly AEW work out something with NeatherRealm Studios (who are making MK11 and is under WarnerMedia) and they get someone like Kenny Omega in the game -- even if it has to be as DLC. Omega with a Terminator-influence and possibly a chainsaw would kind of fit his "I love video games" thing and would expose him as a cultural thing to a lot of people. Get creative with pushing the guys you really want to promote out there in the public consciousness. I wouldn't be afraid of using licensed music for either big shows or even full-time for certain talent either. People listening to songs might become aware of wrestlers from YouTube comments.


That would be awesome.
Unlikely, but so awesome.


----------



## Death Rider

DGenerationMC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1083143421454217217
> That's my idea.
> 
> Sue me.


Good idea. Give Goldberg a squash match before facing his real opponent.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Roy Mustang said:


> Good idea. Give Goldberg a squash match before facing his real opponent.


Yeah, we all know Arquettte-Goldberg is the real money match for AEW to make. Gotta milk it, though. Tease like Austin-Rock and BAM, watch business change forever.


----------



## Donnie

THE BIG GUY :larry


----------



## Chrome

Ace said:


> THE BIG GUY :larry


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Honestly Ryback would be the perfect first opponent for Punk if they managed to sign him.


----------



## Asuka842

Pac might make for a cool first champion. Or Daniels.


----------



## Vic Capri

> Any news since rally?


https://www.instagram.com/p/Bsj5j61BwiQ/

Goldberg teasing he's signed with AEW.

- Vic


----------



## npdeo18

*Exodus*

Normally whenever an exodus of talents takes place in a promotion like Impact/TNA, majority of the people rush to the spot in criticizing the promotion. 
Especially when wrestlers like EC3, Bobby Lashley, Drew McIntyre or Hardy Brothers had left the promotion for WWE. 

But it surprised me when no one came to comment about the mass exodus of wrestlers from ROH (when wrestlers like Young bucks, Cody, SoCal Uncensored, Deonna Purazzo, Punishment Martinez etc left the promotion for AEW/WWE).

One good thing about this departure of talent from such promotion is that it gives chance to newer talents to shine


----------



## birthday_massacre

why do so many people want Golberg in AEW. LIke I said before, he is a cancer and do you really want him burying all the new stars you are trying to create?

Goldberg was never a team player and always out for himself, that is the last type of person you want in your company when you are trying to build.

Not to mention, he is awful in the ring, he was not even good in his so-called prime, and now he is a shell of that. His matches ni WWE were beyond cringeworthy.


----------



## Sensei Utero

birthday_massacre said:


> why do so many people want Golberg in AEW. LIke I said before, he is a cancer and do you really want him burying all the new stars you are trying to create?
> 
> Goldberg was never a team player and always out for himself, that is the last type of person you want in your company when you are trying to build.
> 
> Not to mention, he is awful in the ring, he was not even good in his so-called prime, and now he is a shell of that. His matches ni WWE were beyond cringeworthy.


If he wasn't good in 'his so-called prime', then he would NEVER have been over. At a point, Goldberg was up there with Austin. That's how over he was. Hell, even Hulk realised that, and offered to drop the belt to him. You don't need to be a Hogan mark to realise that that's a pretty big deal.

Perhaps I'm biased, but I thought the Goldberg/Brock programme in WWE was beyond brilliant. I don't watch the product now, but that angle was really handled spectacularly. Sure, he's still green as hell to this day, but does it matter? He's a massive name, someone fans could easily get interested in again (as he has an aura about him - perhaps the way he's been carefully booked throughout the years has contributed to that), and in his own way - he entertained people. Bill is/was badass. For what it's worth too, if you want to see real cringeworthy matches of his, watch his '03 - '04 run where Vince wanted a 'different Goldberg' (according to Bruce Prichard on his podcast), hence why they didn't play to Bill's strengths with short matches.

As for not being a team player, I disagree. Bill is first and foremost a business man. If he's interested, it benefits him, and pays well - he'll sure as hell do his job. With AEW money, I can see him willing to listen, and how he'd be handled. It's very obvious why AEW would want Bill Goldberg - it's a no brainer. Name everyone knows, someone who could still draw eyes on the product, and imagine how good someone would look beating Goldberg eventually. They'd look great. He's still in prime shape and condition. I'm really not surprised that they'd be looking at him. (Besides, before anyone shits on Bill as a person, I advise they research and check up on the stories about him, and what's he done for orphan kids in the past. There's load of stories.)

However, I do prefer he doesn't join. As a fan of Bill Goldberg, as I've said previously - I thought the programme with Brock was beyond excellent. The way Bill exited the company was cool. He got his deserved acknowledgment, one last run which was cool as hell to see, and a great feud with Lesnar - whom he had unfinished business kayfabe-wise with. I don't know if I'd want that ruined, because it's very rare where exits feel like a good and proper 'goodbye'. I thought Bill achieved that, especially with his HOF induction.

*Edit:* But if it happens, then cool. I'll sure as feck watch and be happy for Bill, and hope it works out. It'll be so cool to see that spear again.


----------



## Y.2.J

I'm a pretty big mark for Goldberg, and I don't want to sound biased, but I think Goldberg would be HUGE for AEW. I put Goldberg as one of the most over stars of all time.
If he's enthusiastic about one more run and is healthy and the Khan's are prepared to pay up, then why not? I don't want to see him bury any young promising guys but one last programme vs Chris Jericho would be pretty awesome. Didn't they have real beef backstage? Shake hands and sign for two matches, Goldberg wins the first and Y2J wins the second and see ya later. Goldberg & Y2J, whether or not they do fight against each other, would get a lot of eyes on the product and I'm sure it'll help secure TV deals. I was a BIG fan of the last Goldberg-Lesnar programme, that was done very well. If he's up for one more go, why not.

As for Ryback, I'd take him. Wouldn't make him the 1st champion but I would take him.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Santa With Muscles said:


> If he wasn't good in 'his so-called prime', then he would NEVER have been over. At a point, Goldberg was up there with Austin. That's how over he was. Hell, even Hulk realised that, and offered to drop the belt to him. You don't need to be a Hogan mark to realise that that's a pretty big deal.
> 
> Perhaps I'm biased, but I thought the Goldberg/Brock programme in WWE was beyond brilliant. I don't watch the product now, but that angle was really handled spectacularly. Sure, he's still green as hell to this day, but does it matter? He's a massive name, someone fans could easily get interested in again (as he has an aura about him - perhaps the way he's been carefully booked throughout the years has contributed to that), and in his own way - he entertained people. Bill is/was badass. For what it's worth too, if you want to see real cringeworthy matches of his, watch his '03 - '04 run where Vince wanted a 'different Goldberg' (according to Bruce Prichard on his podcast), hence why they didn't play to Bill's strengths with short matches.
> 
> As for not being a team player, I disagree. Bill is first and foremost a business man. If he's interested, it benefits him, and pays well - he'll sure as hell do his job. With AEW money, I can see him willing to listen, and how he'd be handled. It's very obvious why AEW would want Bill Goldberg - it's a no brainer. Name everyone knows, someone who could still draw eyes on the product, and imagine how good someone would look beating Goldberg eventually. They'd look great. He's still in prime shape and condition. I'm really not surprised that they'd be looking at him. (Besides, before anyone shits on Bill as a person, I advise they research and check up on the stories about him, and what's he done for orphan kids in the past. There's load of stories.)
> 
> However, I do prefer he doesn't join. As a fan of Bill Goldberg, as I've said previously - I thought the programme with Brock was beyond excellent. The way Bill exited the company was cool. He got his deserved acknowledgment, one last run which was cool as hell to see, and a great feud with Lesnar - whom he had unfinished business kayfabe-wise with. I don't know if I'd want that ruined, because it's very rare where exits feel like a good and proper 'goodbye'. I thought Bill achieved that, especially with his HOF induction.
> 
> *Edit:* But if it happens, then cool. I'll sure as feck watch and be happy for Bill, and hope it works out. It'll be so cool to see that spear again.


Only reason Goldberg was over was because of his streak, most of his matches only last a few minutes and that is why he got over. He was basically a generic ultimate warrior.

Yes Golberg is a businessman for himself, that is all he cares about. When you are doing a startup you need everyone to be a team player that is not Goldberg. Just look at how he nixed his match with Jericho in WCW and at that time Jericho was one of the most over people in WCW.

AEW needs to be careful not to repeat the mistakes of TNA and sign a bunch of has-beens that have a big name. They need to build their own stars and make them household names. 

If the are gong to sign big names, sign big names that are in their primes like Kenny Omega, AJ Styles, Will Ospray, Okada, Ibushi, Bray Wyatt, etc. Even go after someone like CM Punk, if you want a huge impact. But Goldberg? No thanks.

I am sure they will sign him, and if they do, I hope it does not blow up in their faces like it did for TNA when they signed Hogan.


----------



## Sensei Utero

birthday_massacre said:


> Only reason Goldberg was over was because of his streak, most of his matches only last a few minutes and that is why he got over. He was basically a generic ultimate warrior.
> 
> Yes Golberg is a businessman for himself, that is all he cares about. When you are doing a startup you need everyone to be a team player that is not Goldberg. Just look at how he nixed his match with Jericho in WCW and at that time Jericho was one of the most over people in WCW.
> 
> AEW needs to be careful not to repeat the mistakes of TNA and sign a bunch of has-beens that have a big name. They need to build their own stars and make them household names.
> 
> If the are gong to sign big names, sign big names that are in their primes like Kenny Omega, AJ Styles, Will Ospray, Okada, Ibushi, Bray Wyatt, etc.


The streak definitely helped, but so did other things. His look, his aura, the way he was booked. Even when the streak ended, Goldberg was still very over with the WCW audience. That speaks a lot.

Yes, he's a businessman - but so are guys like Chris Jericho. Do you think a guy like Jericho would've joined if it wasn't for the money, potential TV deal, and it benefits him? No. The majority of performers are business people. That'd have been silly. Give Bill a good deal, and he'll be a team player. Prichard and Bischoff have each stated that in the past. As for the Jericho incident, it's very half and half. In Bill's viewpoint, here was a cruiserweight, a guy more smaller than he was (we still lived in a 'size era' then), and who he probably felt he couldn't make money with. Hell, I wouldn't be surprised if certain people had got in his ear - Bill was still quite new to the business then, and his ego was likely skyhigh. Sure, he was wrong (and he realises that now) - but eh, it's just WCW politics. I can't recall many other incidents - everyone has their moments.

I agree that AEW needs a plan to build their own stars, however. But I still stick by my claims - that it'd be a no brainer to sign Bill. He'd be a name for the 'now', and not the 'future' - someone who can get eyes watching straight away.

I don't know much about Omega, Ibushi, and such, but Bill would still be bigger names than them - especially to a casual audience whom I assume AEW would also be looking for. Again, don't know much about them - but imagine how good they'd look beating Goldberg. That'd make a star of anyone. As for AJ and Bray, sure they're names, but Goldberg's name value? No.

As I've said from the beginning, I don't see mega names like AJ Styles joining - at least not for now. Just feel folk still need to calm down about that - but who knows what can happen. My main instinct is that WWE will give those guys what they want in those deals, and those guys could use AEW as leverage. Time will tell. Could definitely see Bray leaving though, unless they for whatever reason give him a big offer (but I don't think he's worth that to them). Such a shame how misused that guy has been handled creatively.

*Edit:* I don't see that occurring this time. This is way different circumstances than TNA. WAY different.


----------



## Jokerface17

Goldberg would be huge for AEW. If they do have a tournament for the belt have him in it to draw eyes to the product and have him run through a few people to have someone like Cody, PAC, or even Hangman get a surprise win over him in the finals for the title and you have someone getting the “Goldberg rub”. Instant credibility.

Then you have have Goldberg come back in a rematch and win the belt and carry it for a little while and drop it to someone like Jericho or Omega or one of the names I previously mentioned. 

It may not work but it would be worth the risk in my opinion


----------



## RiverFenix

I don't think Goldberg would be brought into wrestle - at least I would hope not. But he's the only Monday Night Wars mainstream name that would be available to AEW really.  Give him a commissioner role or some minimal on-screen role and have him as an "ambassador" otherwise to do mainstream media stuff. Non-wrestling fans know The Rock, Stone Cold Steve Austin and Goldberg from that era. Also in the Kayfabe world - Goldberg friggin SQUASHED Brock Lesnar, beat Kevin Owens etc relatively recently. Sure Brock got his win back, but it was a more competitive match. 

Hell, I wouldn't be opposed to giving him $500K to wrestle a couple matches in a AEW Championship Title Tournament to crown their first champion. Win in the first round, lose in the semi's (to the eventual winner). It would be a big mainstream name for the tournament, and he still would have rub to give.


----------



## Beatles123

ITS HERE


----------



## shandcraig

i understand lots of people might be down for goldberg just like people was when he was in wwe or is he still in wwe ? haha. I personally dont have that amazing spark for him like i did when he was in wcw. I think his special run was when he was unbeatable when he was new.Now its just like ok whatever nothing exciting and thats what his thing was when he was the new underdog 

Just me though


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Goldberg as a "commissioner" :mj4 AEW shouldn't even have an on screen authority figure. If they go this route it's a great way to kill all enthusiasm right off the bat, please don't do this 

Goldberg is one of those rare guys who I enjoy in spite of the fact that he doesn't have anything I like. He doesn't have a really interesting or definable character. He isn't a good promo. He's never had a really good competitive match or told an interesting story in the vein of Bret, Shawn or Undertaker 

But out of all the wrestlers who've performed in my lifetime he is in the top two or three in terms of intensity and a competitive atmosphere. He is totally unique in the way he moves, the strikes he does, his power moves. All of it together just makes him fun as fuck to watch. Do I wish he could have more 20 minute classics? Sure, but Goldberg's intensity and focus are so authentic that I end up watching him more like an MMA fighter than a pro-wrestler. Watching him get in, whip ass and get out is the sole appeal. He is so much better at it than even Lesnar 

But outside of that, I like Goldberg joining AEW cuz it makes this promotion that much more surreal and unique. Imagine Goldberg vs Ibushi in the finals of the inaugural title tournament? Goldberg vs Omega? Goldberg teaming with the Bucks for a 3-man tag title? I love how weird and improbable that shit looks on paper and I like that it's a break from the formula everyone's expecting

A lot of people are expecting this to be PWG on steroids. And I'm not an anti-smark gimmick poster but I don't want this to feel like an indy show where everyone has the same moveset of suicide dives and Superkicks. I'm hoping for a radical clash of styles and wrestling concepts. Let's see how they do


----------



## RKing85

I don't want Goldberg within 100 miles of AEW in any shape or form.


----------



## Death Rider

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I don't think Goldberg would be brought into wrestle - at least I would hope not. But he's the only Monday Night Wars mainstream name that would be available to AEW really. Give him a commissioner role or some minimal on-screen role and have him as an "ambassador" otherwise to do mainstream media stuff. Non-wrestling fans know The Rock, Stone Cold Steve Austin and Goldberg from that era. Also in the Kayfabe world - Goldberg friggin SQUASHED Brock Lesnar, beat Kevin Owens etc relatively recently. Sure Brock got his win back, but it was a more competitive match.
> 
> Hell, I wouldn't be opposed to giving him $500K to wrestle a couple matches in a AEW Championship Title Tournament to crown their first champion. Win in the first round, lose in the semi's (to the eventual winner). It would be a big mainstream name for the tournament, and he still would have rub to give.


I think this is a good idea. Have him come up short in a 1 night tournament and you can sell it as him not having the endurance to win that kind of tournament. Then have some big match with Jericho and he can go into some kind of GM role maybe?

I may not be a fan of Goldberg but he would be a big signing for them if used right.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Having a general manager is the worst decision AEW can make. Literally other than giving Vince McMahon controlling shares in the company, I can't think of a worse decision than having an on screen general manager


----------



## Deathstroke

Not having an onscreen authority figure feels so 1980. It limits huge reveal possibilities and character interactions. They don’t have to be overbearing like the Raw managers, something simple like William Regal in NXT is perfect.

I don’t want it to be Goldberg, however.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Almost anything you want to do with an authority figure as far as surprise reveals or interactions can be done better with a simple ring announcer or commentary team interaction instead.

Authority figures take spotlight off the wrestlers, take away from the violent or competitive aspects of the show and almost always lead to an inevitable and generic Man vs Machine anti authority storyline. If it feels like the 80s that's fine, cuz the concept ran its course like 15 years ago anyway


----------



## Deathstroke

King Jesus said:


> Almost anything you want to do with an authority figure as far as surprise reveals or interactions can be done better with a simple ring announcer or commentary team interaction instead.
> 
> Authority figures take spotlight off the wrestlers, take away from the violent or competitive aspects of the show and almost always lead to an inevitable and generic Man vs Machine anti authority storyline. If it feels like the 80s that's fine, cuz the concept ran its course like 15 years ago anyway




I don’t think a ring announcer interrupting a melee to announce a WarGames match has the same punch and I don’t see how any other basic GM interaction can be replaced with a ring announcer. 

In a company where we know three of its wrestlers own shares in the company, it would be silly to be completely void of onscreen authority. 

I don’t think it has. Some things evolve and just can’t go backwards. People expect to see interactions between wrestlers and whoever is in charge. If there wasn’t an onscreen person, you’d just get shitty promos from wrestlers saying they just got off the phone with Khan to get their matches instead and that’s just worse.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Smarkslayer said:


> Not having an onscreen authority figure feels so 1980. It limits huge reveal possibilities and character interactions. They don’t have to be overbearing like the Raw managers, something simple like William Regal in NXT is perfect.
> 
> I don’t want it to be Goldberg, however.


Mick Foley!!!


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Smarkslayer said:


> I don’t think a ring announcer interrupting a melee to announce a WarGames match has the same punch


Same punch? Man, what you just described has zero punch. I can't remember the last time there was a segment like this that was anything other than predictable and formulaic, let alone having any "punch". 

How about we just try something new? The tagline of AEW is "Change The Universe". Gms interrupting the action doesn't sound like change to me. It sounds like the same generic bullshit under new management. 

The company that made Kenny Omega/The Elite famous - New Japan Pro Wrestling - they don't have an on-screen authority figure. And it's worked out just fine. Wrestlers brawl, they lay down the gauntlet and then the match is announced before the next show, sometimes slated with a press conference. Hell, the WWE even does this a lot. It saves us time, boredom and keeps the focus strictly on the animosity between the wrestlers. 

But more than anything, it is addition by subtraction. An on-screen authority figure yapping away is just a visual cue to audiences that this is just like what you would get in WWE/TNA/ROH. Just more of the same. By subtracting something totally unnecessary, it helps AEW more effectively live up to the "Change the Universe" slogan




> In a company where we know three of its wrestlers own shares in the company, it would be silly to be completely void of onscreen authority.


What :swaggyp this doesn't make any sense. Why would this be silly? Are you suggesting that the Elite should be on-screen authority figures on the show because they're owners IRL? Because that would be silly.

Or are you suggesting that we need an on-screen authority figure so that we feel like the Elite aren't doing everything themselves? Because that's like saying that we're going to buy something in kayfabe when the only reason it exists is because we know what's going on behind the kayfabe.



> I don’t think it has. Some things evolve and just can’t go backwards.


Yes, like wheels. This is entertainment.



> People expect to see interactions between wrestlers and whoever is in charge.


No, people expect to change the channel. 



> If there wasn’t an onscreen person, you’d just get shitty promos from wrestlers saying they just got off the phone with Khan to get their matches instead and that’s just worse.


Not only does this not have to happen (see my example above) it would be better and more realistic anyway


----------



## Beatles123

Guys, cmon now: AEW is gonna have A GM. It doesnt mean the end of the world.


----------



## Taroostyles

I dont care one way or the other as wrestling has almost always had some kind of authority figure on the program. 

Just dont make them the focal point in any way shape or form.


----------



## Stetho

Jesus, why are so many people waiting for AEW if it's just to have a Monday Night RAW copycat?
If you like the WWE formula then watch WWE. Personally I think it's atrocious and that's why I'm waiting for AEW.


----------



## Beatles123

Stetho said:


> Jesus, why are so many people waiting for AEW if it's just to have a Monday Night RAW copycat?
> If you like the WWE formula then watch WWE. Personally I think it's atrocious and that's why I'm waiting for AEW.


But you can't just expect it to not follow a wrestling show format to an extent. We dunno how different it'll be but as long as the booking is solid who cares if it's got a GM.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

It's not the end of the world.

It's just boring, stupid and it sucks

Edit: and there's nothing about a wrestling show format that demands a GM. You literally do not need a GM it is a total bore and a waste of my time.

People pay lip service to change then literally beg for the same old shit


----------



## WalkingInMemphis

Smarkslayer said:


> ....something simple like William Regal in NXT is perfect.


Agreed with this. I liked on TNA/Impact how they had Jim Cornette show up from time to time to kinda "reboot" the product if needed. It was rare (every 3-4 years) but when he showed up, there were significant chagnes made.

General managers aren't so bad to me. They did a really good job when Paige was GM of SDL. Unless there was a melee or a match needed to be made on the spot, that should be their place.


----------



## Beatles123

King Jesus said:


> It's not the end of the world.
> 
> It's just boring, stupid and it sucks


You literally cannot expect them to try and re-invent the wheel with this thing. they cant afford to be ballsy like LU as far as format. There's gonna be a power structure and thats perfectly OK. You think it sucks because writing has made it suck. AEW doesn't have to have a boring GM just because it has a GM itself.


----------



## Stinger Fan

King Jesus said:


> It's not the end of the world.
> 
> It's just boring, stupid and it sucks
> 
> Edit: and there's nothing about a wrestling show format that demands a GM. You literally do not need a GM it is a total bore


Well,they could do it the way WWF used to do it in the 80s where they would have Jack Tunney show up once in a while to make major decisions. An impartial figure to make the bigger decisions may not be a terrible idea.


----------



## Beatles123

King Jesus said:


> People pay lip service to change then literally beg for the same old shit


Because a GM as a concept isnt inherently a bad idea, and AEW can still be unique in other ways.


----------



## Stetho

Beatles123 said:


> But you can't just expect it to not follow a wrestling show format to an extent. We dunno how different it'll be but as long as the booking is solid who cares if it's got a GM.


There is no such thing as "wrestling show format".
It's like saying there's a universal movie format.
Wrestling is a form of art. Wrestling is not only WWE.


----------



## Beatles123

Stetho said:


> There is no such thing as "wrestling show format".
> It's like saying there's a universal movie format.
> Wrestling is a form of art. Wrestling is not only WWE.


Bo, but in terms of how to appeal to an audience on weekly TV, almost every wrestling show has ever had a GM. It doesn't mean they have to be a bad part of the show. Some of WCW's absolute best bits were with Bischoff or flair. Though if AEW were to be diffent they could save a GM appearance for rare occasions.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Beatles123 said:


> You literally cannot expect them to try and re-invent the wheel with this thing. they cant afford to be ballsy like LU as far as format. There's gonna be a power structure and thats perfectly OK. You think it sucks because writing has made it suck. AEW doesn't have to have a boring GM just because it has a GM itself.


It's not reinventing the wheel. Again, there are examples of wrestling shows that have no authority figures and do well. The show that gave birth to the Elite has no authority figures. The WWE has had periods of time where it didn't have an authority figure. 

It's not that writing has made the concept suck. It is an inherently bad concept. A crutch for lazy writing at best, a deus-ex-machina at worst. The best way to elevate the concept of GM is to simply get rid of it



Stinger Fan said:


> Well,they could do it the way WWF used to do it in the 80s where they would have Jack Tunney show up once in a while to make major decisions. An impartial figure to make the bigger decisions may not be a terrible idea.


That would be more tolerable but still not necessary. 

Let the wrestlers and their popularity dictate the direction of the show. And let the wins/losses speak for themselves, since according to Cody "wins and losses will matter". Kenny Omega vs Hiroshi Tanahashi was an explicit battle for the future direction of the company and there wasn't an on-screen authority figure in sight


----------



## Beatles123

King Jesus said:


> It's not reinventing the wheel. Again, there are examples of wrestling shows that have no authority figures and do well. The show that gave birth to the Elite has no authority figures. The WWE has had periods of time where it didn't have an authority figure.
> 
> It's not that writing has made the concept suck. It is an inherently bad concept. A crutch for lazy writing at best, a deus-ex-machina at worst. The best way to elevate the concept of GM is to simply get rid of it
> 
> 
> 
> That would be more tolerable but still not necessary.
> 
> Let the wrestlers and their popularity dictate the direction of the show. And let the wins/losses speak for themselves, since according to Cody "wins and losses will matter". Kenny Omega vs Hiroshi Tanahashi was an explicit battle for the future direction of the company and there wasn't an on-screen authority figure in sight


Realistically I dunno how you can avoid having a GM in AEW's situation. Khan is the owner and everyone knows Cody is high up in it as are the Bucks. What are they gonna do, have them make matches themselves during feuds?


----------



## Asuka842

I'd be fine with them having a Jack Tunney kind of authority figure, where he only shows up every so often, and only for important stuff, and doesn't dominate the show when he does appear.


----------



## RapShepard

No Authority is the best way to do it. As King Jesus says it always leads to a riff between management and talent. Even Regal has had issues with stars and he's relatively absent. Between commentators and announcers you got enough backstage presence to get any major news made.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Cody Says There Is A Strong Possibility AEW Will Feature Win-Loss Records & Rankings *



> We asked Cody how he feels All Elite Wrestling will differ from WWE’s brand of over-produced corporate Sports Entertainment .
> 
> “I grew up in the world of sports entertainment myself because my main career experience is with WWE,” he said. “But when I say sports entertainment, I have a love for the side of the business that skews more towards sports. You find that a lot in New Japan Pro Wrestling, you find that a lot in early 90’s WCW that I am always notoriously raving about, I find it a lot in my father’s product, the same with Bill Watts – it’s more of the sports side of it. Pro wrestling is absolutely sports entertainment but it’s also pro wrestling. I think that’s the direction that we’d like to lean.”
> 
> Cody continued, “Initially, this was just the idea of doing a sequel to All In. Now it’s a massive endeavor that I’ve committed the rest of my career to. We want to keep that same spirit that we had going into All In, which was a wrestling show for wrestling fans by wrestlers. That’s really key. I spoke real briefly about a couple of things that are going to be really different, but I can say something that Tony [Khan] brings to the table in his analytical experience and his experience in the pro sports world, we’re going to have a heavy emphasis on wins and losses and will be leaning into the sports side of it in terms of that mattering a lot more. We’re not planning to create characters and chance moments in a single night vs. hopefully a more long-form story.”


https://www.sescoops.com/cody-aew-win-loss-records-rankings/


----------



## Chrome

Kinda meh on that idea tbh.


----------



## TD Stinger

A GM can work in a variety of ways. Now of course it can work if you have the right characters. The heel GM vs. babyface wrestler is still something you see to this day and when done right, like Austin vs. McMahon or Bryan vs. Authority, it can be great. Dario Cueto on Lucha Underground is one of my favorite characters in wrestling. I love William Regal's presence on NXT.

Is it a necessary thing? Not really. There's always different ways to go about the format of your show. And if they want to go for something different from WWE, by all means do it.

But it's a little too early for me to say yay or nay on a GM. I want to see how they run weekly TV first before I make that kind of judgement.


----------



## SparrowPrime

A followup to Chris Harrington hired as VP of Business Strategy.

The former co-host of the Wrestlenomics podcast is now All Elite Wrestling’s Vice President of Business Strategy. On the final (for now) episode of the podcast, he discussed what led to the hiring and where All Elite Wrestling currently stands as a company.



> AEW’S CURRENT SITUATION:
> 
> I think it’s important to say that it’s a startup. When you’re a start-up you have a limited amount of resources and an unlimited amount of opportunities and a zillion different paths to get there. So, there’s a lot of working in different directions. I appreciate everyone that has wished me well on Twitter, I appreciate everyone who has submitted their resumes to me through a variety of means, and all I can say to people is that we’re very busy right now doing a lot of things so if we do or don’t get back to anyone, it’s not meant to be a slight in any way it’s just meant to be a reaction that we need to best know what needs we have and where we have to go before we can execute anything. We have a core nucleus that is accomplishing a lot of things, so there’s not a lot of [opportunity] to go, “Yeah, this is where I want to go with this,” or “This is who I want to work with.” So, we want to make sure we have time to look back about who we’re looking for. It’s going to change a lot here. What you need in the beginning is very different from what you need in the middle.
> 
> WHAT FANS CAN DO TO SUPPORT THEM:
> 
> We have a really great group of people and everyone is working on a thousand things regardless of title, just to get things done. So, there’s a lot of things where people have really cool ideas where they can help us out, but the best way to help us out is to just support the company and support wrestling as a whole. When we say we want to make wrestling better in general, that’s a fundamental belief for us all. You make professional wrestling better by supporting wrestling, by engaging the wrestling discourse online, challenging people to do better and spending your hard earned dollars or drawing attention to it in the ecosystem.
> 
> THE ALL ELITE WRESTLING RALLY:
> 
> Everyone was really excited to be at the press conference. It was a lot of people meeting for the very first time. That’s always a cool thing to bring people into a room and a lot haven’t interacted before. Myself being the primary of that, so I had a couple days to really get to know everyone and talk to them face-to-face. Luckily, I spent about a week with some of the members of the Elite in Japan as well. If you watch one of the Being the Elite episodes, I unsuccessfully stayed out of a shot and I had to scuffle out of it. I knew the news was going to come out, but nobody really made the connection until I got to the press conference in Jacksonville. I was standing in the media section and started talking to Ross Berman…and they were very kind about [not making the story about me]. Later that night, after the meet and greet, which we had scheduled for an hour and then it wound up going [over 90 minutes], Cody and Brandi went to another media scrum. It was during that second interview that Cody dropped [the news of my hiring].
> 
> HOW HE WAS HIRED:
> 
> I don’t think Cody has a clue that I do a wrestling economics podcast. The reality is that I’ve been working with Tony Khan for about six months on this project. The opportunity came to me, as we naturally had a connection in our interests. If you know anything about Tony, he works on the analytics team for the Jaguars and [their football team]. He’s obsessed with statistics and sports. So, with pro wrestling and business, it was always something he was passionate about, so we connected on that. I’ve had opportunities to work with him a lot.
> 
> THE NAME OF ALL ELITE WRESTLING:
> 
> All Elite Wrestling wasn’t the original name for this group. I don’t even remember all of the different versions of the names that we went through, but it was the easiest name that everyone liked and where we saw opportunity there. When it comes to three letter things, and typically one of the letters is going to be W for “Wrestling,” so it’s really two letters you have to play with. So, when you know one of the letters is probably going to be “Elite,” it becomes one letter you have to play with in terms of different choices. There’s been a lot of feds out there, so you have to search until you find the name you like.


----------



## Y.2.J

Not totally convinced on that win/loss/statistical/sport way that Cody was describing in a few posts above but it does sound interesting. Willing to give it a chance.

Just watched BTE #134...great episode. Cool behind look of the rally day...really happy for Cody & the Bucks. Page looks like he'll be AEW's first "guy", and the MFJ scene was pretty funny lol. Khan's plane looked dope too. 

My body is ready for Kenny to join AEW. :homer

Tuesday Night Dynamite is definitely growing on me. Has a cool ring to it.


----------



## The Wood

Boldgerg said:


> I'm actually fairly confident that Goldberg owns his WCW theme himself - I'm sure I remember reading it a few years ago. He also used it a lot at various appearances long prior to his WWE comeback.
> 
> The theme is a huge part of his whole deal, and if he can't use that then AEW should just go full TNA and copy it as closely as they can possibly get away with.


I hope you're right, because that theme hitting at an AEW rally will be instant goosebumps. 



birthday_massacre said:


> why do so many people want Golberg in AEW. LIke I said before, he is a cancer and do you really want him burying all the new stars you are trying to create?
> 
> Goldberg was never a team player and always out for himself, that is the last type of person you want in your company when you are trying to build.
> 
> Not to mention, he is awful in the ring, he was not even good in his so-called prime, and now he is a shell of that. His matches ni WWE were beyond cringeworthy.


People want Goldberg in AEW because he is a _star_. Having a star means that there is money there, but it also means that more money will flow in, which means that other stars are more likely to join, and that this won't just be another TNA or ROH. 



birthday_massacre said:


> Only reason Goldberg was over was because of his streak, most of his matches only last a few minutes and that is why he got over. He was basically a generic ultimate warrior.
> 
> Yes Golberg is a businessman for himself, that is all he cares about. When you are doing a startup you need everyone to be a team player that is not Goldberg. Just look at how he nixed his match with Jericho in WCW and at that time Jericho was one of the most over people in WCW.
> 
> AEW needs to be careful not to repeat the mistakes of TNA and sign a bunch of has-beens that have a big name. They need to build their own stars and make them household names.
> 
> If the are gong to sign big names, sign big names that are in their primes like Kenny Omega, AJ Styles, Will Ospray, Okada, Ibushi, Bray Wyatt, etc. Even go after someone like CM Punk, if you want a huge impact. But Goldberg? No thanks.
> 
> I am sure they will sign him, and if they do, I hope it does not blow up in their faces like it did for TNA when they signed Hogan.


Who wants to see a long Goldberg match? This is the weirdest complaint about him ever. The whole appeal of Goldberg is that his matches are short and he does't fuck around. Not even sure how to address the businessman point. So? It's the wrestling _business_. If he's attaching himself to something because it's good business, then that seems like a healthy metric to me. And Goldberg nixed that match because he was naive and green in the business and Nash got in his ear about working with a comedy mid-carder. Jericho was hot, but they were completely different acts. Jericho also reportedly didn't want to be squashed, and that was probably the only way to do that match without busting some of Goldberg's aura. 

Yeah, but how are you going to build stars if no one watches? Having someone like Goldberg associated with the product is a great way to get Joe Alabama watching and then he can see guys like Kenny Omega and The Young Bucks and decide whether or not he likes them. 



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I don't think Goldberg would be brought into wrestle - at least I would hope not. But he's the only Monday Night Wars mainstream name that would be available to AEW really. Give him a commissioner role or some minimal on-screen role and have him as an "ambassador" otherwise to do mainstream media stuff. Non-wrestling fans know The Rock, Stone Cold Steve Austin and Goldberg from that era. Also in the Kayfabe world - Goldberg friggin SQUASHED Brock Lesnar, beat Kevin Owens etc relatively recently. Sure Brock got his win back, but it was a more competitive match.
> 
> Hell, I wouldn't be opposed to giving him $500K to wrestle a couple matches in a AEW Championship Title Tournament to crown their first champion. Win in the first round, lose in the semi's (to the eventual winner). It would be a big mainstream name for the tournament, and he still would have rub to give.


I don't know who he would wrestle. I wouldn't mind him squashing guys like Billy Gunn and Shawn Daivari that are probably going to be involved with the company. Maybe one with DDP? There are three PPVs there. But honestly I think the association is all they need. Goldberg comes out and cuts a promo about how this three-time World Heavyweight Champion is putting his backing behind a new generation of professional wrestling, and he wants to give the fans of today that same electric rush that fans had 21 years ago. And with the money the Khans are paying him, that it will be pretty enticing to stay in shape so there's a chance of a fourth World Heavyweight Championship. Who's next? Simple stuff. 



shandcraig said:


> i understand lots of people might be down for goldberg just like people was when he was in wwe or is he still in wwe ? haha. I personally dont have that amazing spark for him like i did when he was in wcw. I think his special run was when he was unbeatable when he was new.Now its just like ok whatever nothing exciting and thats what his thing was when he was the new underdog
> 
> Just me though


I fucking LOVED Goldberg in WWE. His match against Brock at the 2016 Survivor Series was my favorite match of the year. It told a perfect story in a couple of minutes and got a genuine reaction out of an audience. You're making giant generalizations by assuming that people don't want to see Goldberg. They eventually worked themselves into trying to organize themselves into booing him come WrestleMania time, but it's nice to have a man in the house and it never really went anywhere -- to the point he got a standing ovation from one of the most fickle fly-in crowds you can get. 



Stetho said:


> Jesus, why are so many people waiting for AEW if it's just to have a Monday Night RAW copycat?
> If you like the WWE formula then watch WWE. Personally I think it's atrocious and that's why I'm waiting for AEW.


I don't think people do want it to be a copycat? I don't want them to have a GM either, but it's not like the idea is, at its core, inherently awful. But it does go to show how deep WWE tropes get people. Every fucking company has one, because everyone has been subconsciously conditioned to assume it necessary. Hopefully AEW really step back and avoid these tropes. It just goes to emphasize how badly we need something different. 



Chrome said:


> Kinda meh on that idea tbh.


Me too. I've thought about it for a wrestling promotion before, but you've got to be careful that you don't end up being worked by your own stats and start avoiding organic decisions and angles because you are, for example, building Kenny Omega and are absolutely opposed to the idea of him losing a match, even if it's the right call.

Protecting people and being aware of how often you are having guys win/lose is important, but you don't need to put up a big neon sign that's going to throw everything out of order if someone gets hurt and you, for example, need a replacement challenger for a belt.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I'd rather have a ranking system instead of constantly showing wrestlers' win-loss record.


----------



## shandcraig

RapShepard said:


> No Authority is the best way to do it. As King Jesus says it always leads to a riff between management and talent. Even Regal has had issues with stars and he's relatively absent. Between commentators and announcers you got enough backstage presence to get any major news made.


I agree but i do think really good factions are important. Look at how good it can make a promotion when done right like NJPW. Or the good old days


I could see a good heel group right off the back. I think it would be smart that if Kenny signs its more of him against these elite guys that started this promotion. Kenny has his own guys and view. Im sure they will form something since they know the popularity if done right



MoxleyMoxx said:


> *Cody Says There Is A Strong Possibility AEW Will Feature Win-Loss Records & Rankings *
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.sescoops.com/cody-aew-win-loss-records-rankings/



They had me at "wrestling show for wrestling fans by wrestlers" 

Also this sounds promising as we wall want good storytelling with good competition


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

The win/loss rankings is exciting. I don't see it working any differently from the UFC. There's pound for pound rankings but things are variable. A guy with a 6-2-0 record might be more in line for a title fight than guy with a 12-3-0 record if he's on a four fight win streak as opposed to just the plain overall score. Or if a guy jumps in with no record but beats two former Champions, he could be catapulted to a title in his next fight 

You also have fighters who aren't at the top of the division but have respectable records. With a very dominant performance followed by a good promo that builds interest, they can skip the line and become title contenders (see: Nate Diaz).

Brock lost his first UFC bout and won the belt in his second. 

When guys get injured, you have a substitute? That doesn't change no matter what system you use. 

I don't think the ranking system is as restrictive as people imagine. At least not in real combat sports. I love love love this idea because it would give guys direction. Even if they have no story, even when they hold no titles, there's always an intensity to the competition because the record matters. Every match is as important as if your career is on the line. And at the end of the day what I really want most from AEW is a hyper competitive atmosphere that blends sport and performance


----------



## RapShepard

shandcraig said:


> I agree but i do think really good factions are important. Look at how good it can make a promotion when done right like NJPW. Or the good old days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could see a good heel group right off the back. I think it would be smart that if Kenny signs its more of him against these elite guys that started this promotion. Kenny has his own guys and view. Im sure they will form something since they know the popularity if done right


Don't watch NJPW, but folk seem to like the stable system and it certainly isn't common in the US so why not. Though if it ends up as a bunch of tag matches, like NJPW seems to do, I'm not excited for that


----------



## Boldgerg

Some of you lot are hilariously delusional and/or biased in regards to Goldberg potentially coming in.

The notion of him being utilised in anything other than a wrestling capacity is laughable. As a wrestler he is a mainstream attraction and a top tier legend that can come in, put eyes on the product and bring legitimacy. He'd be worthless as a non-wrestler and luckily I'm sure everyone involved with AEW isn't stupid enough to think otherwise.

He won't come in on a one night deal and lose. He will protect his own legacy and if he does come in he'll be expected to be treated as the big deal that he undeniably is, whether some of you like it or not. I could see him beating Jericho, squashing a mid-carders or two and then, at the end of his run, putting over someone they are looking to build as a top heel with a questionable or dirty loss.

If AEW do go out and add Goldberg and Omega to Jericho then they will have a LOT of people talking about them, with top tier star power at least equal to that of WWE, even more so if they somehow convince Punk to sign.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

shandcraig said:


> I agree but i do think really good factions are important. Look at how good it can make a promotion when done right like NJPW. Or the good old days
> 
> 
> I could see a good heel group right off the back. I think it would be smart that if Kenny signs its more of him against these elite guys that started this promotion. Kenny has his own guys and view. Im sure they will form something since they know the popularity if done right
> 
> 
> RapShepard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't watch NJPW, but folk seem to like the stable system and it certainly isn't common in the US so why not. Though if it ends up as a bunch of tag matches, like NJPW seems to do, I'm not excited for that
Click to expand...

NJPW doesn't have a central authority figure though. So the factions work without any GM or on screen authority. 

The faction system in NJPW also isn't the best example. I don't necessarily want that in AEW because the faction system is more of an organizing logic than just having factions. It basically ensures that each division has the requisite number of talent. So a faction will have a Heavyweight leader and a Heavyweight tag team. A junior leader and a junior team. And then miscellaneous guys who quite frankly don't do anything. It makes booking matches quick and easy because you just match the opposing leaders against each other for the title as needed and you have a pipeline of progression with junior leaders going up to Heavyweight etc. 

It's a whole thing. 

But it also can breed staleness and idk I'm just not here for it. It already needs a big overhaul in NJPW as is imo 

In any case, don't need a GM for it


----------



## shandcraig

I agree though i just dont want some gm and fsction system. I just mean some good heel and face groups and strong story snd competition


----------



## Stinger Fan

King Jesus said:


> That would be more tolerable but still not necessary.
> 
> Let the wrestlers and their popularity dictate the direction of the show. And let the wins/losses speak for themselves, since according to Cody "wins and losses will matter". Kenny Omega vs Hiroshi Tanahashi was an explicit battle for the future direction of the company and there wasn't an on-screen authority figure in sight


I don't see it as a bad thing really, as long as its done right by not having them on every show and not be "evil". I don't think you can compare them to NJPW to be fair. The two companies just aren't set up the same. AEW is rumored to have a weekly show, while NJPW doesn't. NJPW runs their company like a sports league while AEW likely isn't going that route ,it's still a North American wrestling company after all. I'm not sure how much the higher ups are at NJPW are involved in terms of the on air product, but don't they show up every so often and explain how tournaments work, who will be in them and how the brackets are filled out? Didn't they unveil and announce the tournament for the US and IC titles? The new president Harold Meij was involved in a storyline last year with G.O.D. during the G1, I think if an authority figure can be used in that way, it would work just fine.


----------



## RapShepard

King Jesus said:


> NJPW doesn't have a central authority figure though. So the factions work without any GM or on screen authority.
> 
> 
> 
> The faction system in NJPW also isn't the best example. I don't necessarily want that in AEW because the faction system is more of an organizing logic than just having factions. It basically ensures that each division has the requisite number of talent. So a faction will have a Heavyweight leader and a Heavyweight tag team. A junior leader and a junior team. And then miscellaneous guys who quite frankly don't do anything. It makes booking matches quick and easy because you just match the opposing leaders against each other for the title as needed and you have a pipeline of progression with junior leaders going up to Heavyweight etc.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a whole thing.
> 
> 
> 
> But it also can breed staleness and idk I'm just not here for it. It already needs a big overhaul in NJPW as is imo
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, don't need a GM for it


I haven't seen enough NJPW to comment on that system. It seems intriguing, though I will admit the amount of tag matches I see on cards that catch my radar is off putting. But I'm totally with you on no onscreen authority figures. That angle needs a good half a decade of rest at least, before it's interesting again.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I'm also of the opinion of no GM. I feel like GM's as of now are just overdone and really just not needed. Everything you could do with a GM has already been done at this point so why do we need to see it again?

If anything it'd be refreshing as hell for them not to have a GM.


----------



## gurk

I'm somewhat fine with a ranked system of wins and losses, but only in the way TNA did it with leading up to Bound for Glory with the Bound for Glory Series. 

If you do a wins and losses system all the time you can have a wrestler who recently turned babyface and they have horrible loss record, and that doesn't make a done of sense to have a face character that has always lost. I could be wrong...


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Stinger Fan said:


> I don't see it as a bad thing really, as long as its done right by not having them on every show and not be "evil". I don't think you can compare them to NJPW to be fair. The two companies just aren't set up the same. AEW is rumored to have a weekly show, while NJPW doesn't. NJPW runs their company like a sports league while AEW likely isn't going that route ,it's still a North American wrestling company after all. I'm not sure how much the higher ups are at NJPW are involved in terms of the on air product, but don't they show up every so often and explain how tournaments work, who will be in them and how the brackets are filled out? Didn't they unveil and announce the tournament for the US and IC titles? The new president Harold Meij was involved in a storyline last year with G.O.D. during the G1, I think if an authority figure can be used in that way, it would work just fine.


As far as I recall no. For most of the tournaments and such, the brackets just go up on the website. Just like how wwe does for the UK mae MYC tournaments. If special rules need to be announced then an anniuncer does it. Same guy as who introduces the wrestlers. For a big occasion like a new title unveiling, brass may have shown up. I don't know and that's entirely the point. They're not really on screen authority figures because they never exercise authority or attempt to "get over" or get their authority over as an on screen force. 

Even this Harold Meij reference. I watched all throughout the G1 and his authority was only alluded to by the English commentary on like one night when the Tongans were wildin out. And not even as a character, one of the commentators just said that these guys would get themselves fired. Maybe some stuff was said on Twitter, idk. But what you didn't see was a guy in a suit coming out and making himself as strong as the wrestlers, cutting a promo or utilizing his authority in any way. It didn't happen. And no authority figure made any changes to the booking or the tournament as a result of the Tongans actions 


When you have company people introduced it's for non kayfabe PR reasons, they are the individuals managing the finances of the promotion, not there to book matches or even interact with wrestlers


----------



## DGenerationMC

Everyone already knows Cody & The Bucks have office positions in AEW, so I think it'd be wise to have an array of other wrestlers blast them for possibly abusing their power at some point, goading them in a former of character assassination. For example, PAC and Jericho create stables of their own to take out The Elite. The thought process would be like gang wars, whichever group holds the most titles holds the most power. It's than Khans' company, so it should be easy to assume their booking matches or at least has a nameless, faceless board of directors handling the wrestling stuff.

Save evil authority figure Cody for 3-4 years from now and use it to make a completely new star.


----------



## Chan Hung

If the gm is ONLY used rare and not insert in stupid authority angle fine but if its McMahon.2.0 pass!


----------



## Y.2.J

What about seasons?

The idea of wins and losses is growing on me and I like the possible "UFC" setup but UFC fighters fight a few times a year. If AEW is a weekly TV show, what would everyone's wins/loss records look like in a few years? 74-32, 22-83? You know what I mean? But if it reset every "season" or every "year"...it would have more realistic records, and maybe an off-season to let talent heal up and rest as well as help the fans with any burn out and then a new season begins with everyone's records reset but champions still hold onto their belts.

Just a thought...

As for GM's...I don't think the idea of GM's are inherently bad it just has to be done well. No one wants to see Steph/Corbin/Authority GMs at the moment. Something fresh needed or like mentioned before, something like how Regal is on NXT.


----------



## Beatles123

Raw tonight shows me that Vince is seething about failing to sign the elite.

Fin got put over by having a promo with vince, going over in TWO matches, pinning cena CLEAN, *AND* getting the rub from him post match? Yeah. He's trying to appeal to the Bullet Club fans before AEW starts. I'd bet on it.


----------



## The Wood

Boldgerg said:


> Some of you lot are hilariously delusional and/or biased in regards to Goldberg potentially coming in.
> 
> The notion of him being utilised in anything other than a wrestling capacity is laughable. As a wrestler he is a mainstream attraction and a top tier legend that can come in, put eyes on the product and bring legitimacy. He'd be worthless as a non-wrestler and luckily I'm sure everyone involved with AEW isn't stupid enough to think otherwise.
> 
> He won't come in on a one night deal and lose. He will protect his own legacy and if he does come in he'll be expected to be treated as the big deal that he undeniably is, whether some of you like it or not. I could see him beating Jericho, squashing a mid-carders or two and then, at the end of his run, putting over someone they are looking to build as a top heel with a questionable or dirty loss.
> 
> If AEW do go out and add Goldberg and Omega to Jericho then they will have a LOT of people talking about them, with top tier star power at least equal to that of WWE, even more so if they somehow convince Punk to sign.


You’re not wrong, but you can maybe dial back on calling people stupid. I mean, there are obvious problems with Goldberg wrestling — like who does he actually wrestle? If he’s beating mid-carders? Eh. If he’s beating main eventers? Well, that’s a lot of them done.

You’ve just got to be smart about how you use him. 



Beatles123 said:


> Raw tonight shows me that Vince is seething about failing to sign the elite.
> 
> Fin got put over by having a promo with vince, going over in TWO matches, pinning cena CLEAN, *AND* getting the rub from him post match? Yeah. He's trying to appeal to the Bullet Club fans before AEW starts. I'd bet on it.


That’d be part of it. Use the toys you’ve got. But Braun is legit hurt and they needed to change, and Balor is the obvious choice and you need to get him hot.


----------



## Chrome

Beatles123 said:


> Raw tonight shows me that Vince is seething about failing to sign the elite.
> 
> Fin got put over by having a promo with vince, going over in TWO matches, pinning cena CLEAN, *AND* getting the rub from him post match? Yeah. He's trying to appeal to the Bullet Club fans before AEW starts. I'd bet on it.


Just watch, I bet a lot of guys with expiring contracts suddenly start getting booked better lol.


----------



## .christopher.

I hope this takes off for the sake of the business but things, from my perspective anyway, aren't looking too good. I'm still not interested in this at all.

I'm no fan of the elite, and I haven't found Jericho interesting since about 2008 when he returned the first time, and their whole stick and style just doesn't appeal to me and I feel like that's the way this promotion is going to be presented. I can't see that appealing to the masses.


----------



## Hangman

Any info on the titles? Curious about their designs.


----------



## The Wood

Ultron said:


> Any info on the titles? Curious about their designs.


I think they will be pretty schmick. But there is no info. I don't think it was a stumble when Hangman Page said he wants to be "AEW Champion" though. I imagine that is the working title for the main...title. Sort of like how Vince branded the WWF/E Championship.


----------



## PavelGaborik

.christopher. said:


> I hope this takes off for the sake of the business but things, from my perspective anyway, aren't looking too good. I'm still not interested in this at all.
> 
> I'm no fan of the elite, and I haven't found Jericho interesting since about 2008 when he returned the first time, and their whole stick and style just doesn't appeal to me and I feel like that's the way this promotion is going to be presented. I can't see that appealing to the masses.


Curious, did you watch his recent work in NJPW? Because it was pretty fucking great. Not even going to acknowledge the last bit of your post as I have absolutely no idea how this shows going to be presented.


----------



## Chrome

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1085164168804737029
Dream match.









Slater also retweeted someone saying he should leave and make his brand on the open market. Sounds like he's ready to leave.


----------



## Taroostyles

Slater has a strange appeal to a lot of different groups. He would actually be a valuable addition in my eyes. He's not gonna have any 5* classics but he's got a good mind for the business and knows how to get himself over.


----------



## Yato

I like the idea of rankings, though I'm not too sure about keeping track of wins and losses. Having rankings to determine the number one contender is better than the whole "you beat the champ in a non title match now you're next in line" lazy booking.

If there is going to be rankings then hopefully the rules will be applied consistently and not only when it fits the storyline.


----------



## Y.2.J

^ Like mentioned above, I prefer a consistent power rankings as opposed to a strict win-loss record. I guess it would have to be a power rankings for each weight division not like the way the WWE does it and throws everyone in one group. The #1 ranked wrestler gets their shot at the respective title. You have to gain real momentum before challenging for the title.


----------



## Death Rider

Taroostyles said:


> Slater has a strange appeal to a lot of different groups. He would actually be a valuable addition in my eyes. He's not gonna have any 5* classics but he's got a good mind for the business and knows how to get himself over.


Slater would be great. He does not need to be a main eventer but should be used a lot more then he is. He is very naturally funny and a good seller.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I saw Christopher Daniels is doing a small show in Marietta, OH Middle School in April, against Facade (neon ninja). I'm very interested in how the AEW contracts are going to be handled. I imagine that Daniels is a bit of a founding father and has a sweet deal, but what will other wrestlers be limited in where they can wrestle?


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

AEW gonna pick up old midcarders while WWE snatches younger exciting guys like Trevor Lee and Shane Strickland :hutz good luck All Elite Wrestling


----------



## Stetho

I was assuming AEW would be the big link between every companies, offering partnership with everyone and living to the "change the wrestling world" motto but since the announcement everybody is jumping on every avalaible talents and proudly announcing exclusivity contracts. I don't like where this is going.


----------



## Taroostyles

Well to secure the TV deal they need to be viable they are gonna have to have exclusive talents. 

Especially cause if you dont you're competition will. Imagine AEW does take off, you can't risk your top stars showing up in WWE the next week cause they threw money at them they just couldn't turn away.


----------



## Stetho

Taroostyles said:


> Well to secure the TV deal they need to be viable they are gonna have to have exclusive talents.
> 
> Especially cause if you dont you're competition will. Imagine AEW does take off, you can't risk your top stars showing up in WWE the next week cause they threw money at them they just couldn't turn away.


Yeah, I get that the big money guys won't want to see their wrestlers on other channels but once again, "change the world" is the line.


----------



## Taroostyles

I think they can still do that while following a smart business model. 

If they give talents in North America a true viable option that isn't run by Vince McMahon they certainly will have changed the world in my view. 

These guys could have continued on in NJPW, ROH, and the other indies and made a great living. They could have rode with Vince and made an even better living at the sake of their own feelings about the nature of the business in the States. 

They did neither.


----------



## Beatles123

King Jesus said:


> AEW gonna pick up old midcarders while WWE snatches younger exciting guys like Trevor Lee and Shane Strickland :hutz good luck All Elite Wrestling


See where half of them go. :tommy This is WWE we're talking about. Don't let finn's little consolation push fool you.


----------



## El Grappleador

New signed for Womens Division:









Shanna, from Portugal.


----------



## Chrome

King Jesus said:


> AEW gonna pick up old midcarders while WWE snatches younger exciting guys like Trevor Lee and *Shane Strickland* :hutz good luck All Elite Wrestling


Not so fast my friend....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1085165725805875200


----------



## Taroostyles

If he's a free agent for sure then they should snatch him up immediately.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Beatles123 said:


> See where half of them go. :tommy This is WWE we're talking about. Don't let finn's little consolation push fool you.


It's not me they're gonna fool... 

But WWE certainly has the :vince$ to compete for every single talent that AEW is looking at. Not only that but the reputation. Modern indy wrestlers grew up idolizing the WWE product. I'm sure that's going to be one of the big things that continues to lure talent. By the time they're stuck in midcard hell, it'll be too late 



Chrome said:


> Not so fast my friend....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1085165725805875200


:jjones Rumor had it that he'd already been snatched up by WWE. Glad that's not the case, yet

A swerve indeed


----------



## Beatles123

El Grappleador said:


> New signed for Womens Division:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanna, from Portugal.


Souce?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Part 2 of the Cody interview:
https://www.sescoops.com/aew-signs-4-more-wrestlers-the-future-of-being-the-elite/


I guess Shanna could be one of the 4 wrestlers Cody was talking about there if it's true she's signed. I remember seeing her a few times in CZW few years back. Pretty decent but nothing special.


----------



## TD Stinger

If I had to guess I would still bet Strickland ends up in NXT. Probably see him in the January Class of the PC, standing next to Trevor Lee.

Interested to see who these 4 people are that are now apparently signed. With the signing ROH has been making recently and the rumored deals WWE offered The Elite, AEW is already making an impact in causing other companies to ramp up their signings.


----------



## Beatles123

Man, Trevor Lee. Another star that much like Adam Cole, WWE in no way deserves.


----------



## The Wood

Stetho said:


> Yeah, I get that the big money guys won't want to see their wrestlers on other channels but once again, "change the world" is the line.


There are plenty of ways they can achieve that. They don't need all their talent to be working in a bunch of promotions no one has ever heard of. They can do that with logical booking, authentic promos, psychology and just by being good. 



Chrome said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1085164168804737029
> Dream match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slater also retweeted someone saying he should leave and make his brand on the open market. Sounds like he's ready to leave.


Slater always came off as a company guy, so it's odd to see him tweeting that sort of stuff. I'm not sure how "safe" it is for him to do. I guess all he's got to lose is a job with a ceiling on it, right? 



Taroostyles said:


> Slater has a strange appeal to a lot of different groups. He would actually be a valuable addition in my eyes. He's not gonna have any 5* classics but he's got a good mind for the business and knows how to get himself over.


I dunno, I think Slater is a great worker, he just works to his station in WWE. It'd be insane to use him as a main eventer in AEW, but I think he would surprise some people with the quality of his output. 



Chrome said:


> Not so fast my friend....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1085165725805875200


Shane Strickland wisely sending feelers out.


----------



## Beatles123

Latest Talk Is Jericho talking all about his journey to AEW is up!


----------



## Jokerface17

Beatles123 said:


> Latest Talk Is Jericho talking all about his journey to AEW is up!


Jericho is one of the best wrestling podcasts out there. 10 minutes into this episode and it sounds like he’s going to clear up some things with AEW


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Beatles123 said:


> Latest Talk Is Jericho talking all about his journey to AEW is up!


YEAH! I listened to this during my morning commute. Unfortunately, it's Jericho. It doesn't get into the real details, more of a work. I already thought things between Jericho and WWE were OK and he only confirms that.

But, he does give some unknown information, although not controversial at all. And, I interpreted Tony Khan's ambition to start a wrestling company was a long time coming, initiated by him and not the Elite. I think that's a reason WWE has been picking up Indy talent and wasting them, just so there's less on the market for AEW. 

A good podcast, but still a bit of a work which I would expect from Jericho.


----------



## Beatles123

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> YEAH! I listened to this during my morning commute. Unfortunately, it's Jericho. It doesn't get into the real details, more of a work. I already thought things between Jericho and WWE were OK and he only confirms that.
> 
> But, he does give some unknown information, although not controversial at all. And, I interpreted Tony Khan's ambition to start a wrestling company was a long time coming, initiated by him and not the Elite. I think that's a reason WWE has been picking up Indy talent and wasting them, just so there's less on the market for AEW.
> 
> A good podcast, but still a bit of a work which I would expect from Jericho.


He wasnt shilling THAT hard. I actually appreciated his enthusiasm. Him almost going to impact was interesting.


----------



## Jokerface17

3 year exclusive deal with AEW with the exception of New Japan.


----------



## Beatles123

He seems SUPER amped about the TV deal.


----------



## NotGuilty




----------



## Beatles123

NotGuilty said:


>


?


----------



## .christopher.

PavelGaborik said:


> Curious, did you watch his recent work in NJPW? Because it was pretty fucking great. Not even going to acknowledge the last bit of your post as I have absolutely no idea how this shows going to be presented.


Nah, I don't watch NJPW. I'm not denying he can still go; it's just I don't find him interesting anymore. Maybe that'll change when I give this a go!

What I mean about how it's going to be presented is I hope that it's not the constant breaking of kayfabe, not taking it seriously (on screen as, behind the cameras, I'm sure they're trying their hardest to make this a success), striving for 5 stars from Meltzer, etc.

I'm not saying their going to go that route - I just hope they don't because I don't care to watch a company based off that. Now, a bit of sillyness and great matches are great; don't get me wrong. I just hope they don't prioritise that over everything else.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Part 3 of the Cody interview:
https://www.sescoops.com/aew-not-hiring-writers-cody-interview/

So there won't be any writers any time soon. We'll see how this "wrestlers writing for themselves"-thing turns out.


----------



## RiverFenix

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Part 3 of the Cody interview:
> https://www.sescoops.com/aew-not-hiring-writers-cody-interview/
> 
> So there won't be any writers any time soon. We'll see how this "wrestlers writing for themselves"-thing turns out.



And my excitement for the venture plummets. It's one thing not to micro-manage, but when you have 2 hours of weekly television to produce you need more than just "wrestlers will write their own stuff".


----------



## McNugget

Well that's... weird.


----------



## Fizanko

Very interesting and refreshing read.

It's actually very reminding then on more old school wrestling where while there was an overall direction to storylines from a promotion creatives, the wrestlers still had a level of responsability and invoice in building their characters instead of just having absolutely recite every single words someone else wrote for them and having no choice in what would happen to their guy.

Basically what The Bucks did with their Being the Elite show in which they started and followed up on storylines that were playing out in their faction wrestlers matches, proving that wrestlers with a creative mind can make things great without a need of reciting a script word for word made by an external source.

But it can lead into a problem, because not all wrestlers, regardless of their competence or charisma have this level of creative mind able to build storylines and characters .

I hope it's not going to lead into the kind of last disastrous WCW years in which they had a few wrestlers with creative mind that were at the helm and were only working for themselves and their pals.


----------



## Vic

I'm digging the idea of wrestlers not being chained down by a creative team, though it's clear some less creative guys will need direction. And again as Cody seemingly pointed out, it'll be an experimental phase until they find out what to do about this direction. 



McNugget said:


> Well that's... weird.


The next location of the second press conference is what my gut tells me. Announcing Omega or Goldberg and a TV deal in LA would be huge.


----------



## TD Stinger

I still don't care to see Goldberg in AEW. Again, he had to bust his ass just to be able to do 4 matches that collectively added up to 10 minutes. And the one great match he had was against Brock, who might be the only guy he could do that with. The shock of the announcement would be cool. But the end result? Eh, I'm not confident in it. Maybe I'll be proven way wrong, I guess we'll see.

I'll be interested to see how the creative process shakes out for AEW and how BTE plays a role in that. All In was great and basically built on BTE as far as most of the stories go. And I expect that to hold true going forward, even with an eventual TV deal.


----------



## Taroostyles

I think the idea behind the creative thing is that they want guys to be apart of their own characters and stories. 

Its widely known that one of the biggest things about the boom period was the entry of reality based characters into the business and alot of that was guys just being themselves. 

Obviously someone has to write and collect the ideas to put them together for a show though.


----------



## Y.2.J

Taroostyles said:


> I think the idea behind the creative thing is that they want guys to be apart of their own characters and stories.
> 
> Its widely known that one of the biggest things about the boom period was the entry of reality based characters into the business and alot of that was guys just being themselves.
> 
> Obviously someone has to write and collect the ideas to put them together for a show though.


When I first read no creative/writing team...I was like hmmm, that sounds dumb.

But reading your post, that kind of makes sense...and kinda sounds cool.



I didn't watch Raw or SD this week...but I read that The Revival have requested to leave WWE? Is that real or a work? AEW bound???


----------



## Chrome

Yeah, the no writers thing is interesting. I do think they'll eventually hire some writers, but it couldn't hurt to try to experiment.


----------



## El Grappleador

Last hour gossip: Goldust would leave WWE to enter AEW.



> In what seems like a complete no-brainer, rumours are circulating that WWE veteran Dustin 'Goldust' Runnels could soon migrate to his brother Cody's upstart promotion All Elite Wrestling when his current contract winds down.
> 
> Joe Peisich of Barnburner's 'No Holds Barred' podcast suggested the WWE legend could move even sooner than that, with one eye on giving Cody a leg-up as AEW gets off the ground:
> 
> "They are talking to Jim Ross, they are also talking to Mike Tenay and I heard a rumour - I could not get this confirmed - but I heard a rumour and it's interesting. [...] I have heard that Goldust may get a release by WWE and come to All Elite Wrestling."
> Goldust, who is currently sidelined after undergoing knee surgery in July, recently spoke in glowing terms to It's Still Real to Us about his brother's role in AEW. "I can't wait to see what he does with it. I'm very proud," he beamed. "I know dad right now is just grinning ear-to-ear."
> 
> Now that sounds like a man who wants to get involved.
> 
> Goldust, who turns 50 this year, is at the tail-end of his fourth stint in WWE, having rejoined the company back in 2008. His anthropomorphised Oscar statuette character first debuted in 1995, though Runnels had previously worked for the promotion alongside his father for a spell between 1990 and 1991.
> 
> Source: http://whatculture.com/wwe/is-goldust-leaving-wwe-for-aew


----------



## Chrome

Not really interested in seeing Goldust wrestle in AEW, but he could be good in a backstage role.


----------



## Jman55

Chrome said:


> Not really interested in seeing Goldust wrestle in AEW, but he could be good in a backstage role.


I'd actually love it if Goldust could teach the younger members of the AEW roster like say MJF how to get a character over and commit to it as that was probably his biggest strength. Definitely shouldn't be an on screen personality though if he does get involved.


----------



## Beatles123

would rather they get Tony Schiavone.


----------



## Chan Hung

Ross Tenay Tony would be great!!


----------



## TD Stinger

> All Elite Wrestling has made their latest talent acquisition, signing young indie star “Jungle Boy” Nate Coy, according to a report by Thomas Fenton (Wrestling News World).
> 
> Coy, real name Jack Perry (21), is the son of actor Luke Perry and has built his name working in the California independent scene since 2015. He recently worked a couple of shows for Game Changer Wrestling, facing DJ Z in a loss at their 400 Degreez event. In the report, AEW wanted a 2-year deal, but Perry alongside his father and legal representatives felt that at this stage in his career he didn’t want anything long term.
> 
> All Elite Wrestling has been working on building up their roster since their launch, signing the likes of PAC, Chris Jericho, and Joey Janela.


So apparently AEW signed Luke Perry's son. Neat.


----------



## RiverFenix

What network/station will offer up money and a 2 hr prime time weekly slot to a wrasslin show that doesn't have any writers? Bucks webisodes and a one time months planned PPV doesn't mean they can write weekly television.


----------



## Even Flow

Beatles123 said:


> would rather they get Tony Schiavone.


Might be under contract to MLW.


----------



## FROSTY

Vic said:


> I'm digging the idea of wrestlers not being chained down by a creative team, though it's clear some less creative guys will need direction. And again as Cody seemingly pointed out, it'll be an experimental phase until they find out what to do about this direction.
> 
> 
> 
> The next location of the second press conference is what my gut tells me. Announcing Omega or Goldberg and a TV deal in LA would be huge.


I think they are just making a appearence for BAR Wrestling. Famous dick wrestling and King of Dong Style Joey Ryan's promotion.


----------



## lagofala

They have 4 months to build a roster i'm excited to see. Ex-WWE guys don't excite me too much. Nor does Joey Janela and Hangman Page.

Guys that I think will appear are Pentagon and Fenix, Matt Cross, Zack Ryder, Ryback, Ivellise, James Storm and Nick Aldis 

Currently it's not there yet. 

As for rumours about Mike and Maria Kanellis asking for their releases, i don't think they can complain about lack of screentime. I mean Maria was pregnant and Mike was in rehab. They even skipped NXT.


----------



## Chan Hung

I would be happy even for a one-hour program to be honest and if they are successful they can bump it to two hours


----------



## Boldgerg

Beatles123 said:


> would rather they get Tony Schiavone.


Hell yes.


----------



## Y.2.J

I'd take Goldust, I don't think I'd want to see him wrestle anymore but he must have some value to offer in a backstage role.
I'd still love to see JR on commentary. I know he's not the JR from 15-20 years ago...but he's still JR.

Lately I've been thinking about Bully Ray...I kind of would want to see him in some role at AEW.

So just today rumours are that the The Revival and now Maria & Mike Bennett have asked for their release. Those would be four big coups for AEW IMO.


----------



## Booooo

With the wrestlers writing for themselves I hope it doesnt feel like some Indy shit. I really dont see how it would reach a wide audience with that kind of presentation.


----------



## Y.2.J

These were all of Cody's words regarding the writing/creative topic according to WrestlingNewsSource:



> "*We're talking bull points*, we're talking an overall knowledge of the business, and hey, let them go out and play. *Take a look back at wrestling you and I love. For the most part, they're all grown men and women doing what they were hired to do*. They've cut their teeth, they've paid their dues and now they're going to go out there and play their music. I would very much like a presentation that mirrors that. *We don't need to micro-manage them and we certainly don't need to script a great deal of the product we're planning*.
> 
> This is probably going to be unpopular thing to say, but I will say it. There won't be a writer hired for All Elite Wrestling any time soon. Because wrestlers are the writers. We're the writers. Like I said with guys going out there ad playing their own music, believe me - the day comes that I see 'this is something we can really benefit from' - absolutely, but I knew 40 writers in the WWE and about four of them actually did anything. The reason I remember them and value them, they helped produced pre-tapes, they were team players, so right now that's one thing we've gotten a lot of questions about. We're keeping it very in-house for now."


I like the idea of bullet points instead of fully scripted.


----------



## RKing85

dear Baby Jesus, if you can get the Revival out of WWE and get them to sign with AEW, I will not ask for anything else in 2019.


----------



## shandcraig

Booooo said:


> With the wrestlers writing for themselves I hope it doesnt feel like some Indy shit. I really dont see how it would reach a wide audience with that kind of presentation.


you must not have heard what the guy said thats starting this. He said you know production is good and direction and storylines . They will all have that stuff but it will have more freedom and not every word will be scripted. Would you rather it be like wwe when they hire these self made wrestlers and then turn them into robots ?


This will be a better version of how wcw worked. It will clearly have much more structure but freedom for promos and own character development. All of the best promos in wrestling history have not been scripted


----------



## shandcraig

Y.2.J said:


> These were all of Cody's words regarding the writing/creative topic according to WrestlingNewsSource:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the idea of bullet points instead of fully scripted.


of course, Why the fuck would you need a writer, Insanity. It just defeats the point of all of these wrestlers. Noone can sit down and have a clue how to write a story about all these different characters that are self made. 


they will have direction for sure as in some company storylines but wrestlers get to go and do there own thing and create magic. All of the best promos in wrestling are not wrote down.


----------



## hmmm488

How about if CM Punk comes to AEW. OR Connor McGregor. Or both


----------



## Beatles123

This was the style used in ECW and it was gold. Just let your talent BE who they are and let them take their ideas as far as they want.


----------



## looper007

Is there any talent from WWE that are been underused or not used at all, who you guys feel could run out their contracts and take the leap to AEW. I'm sure a lot of talent are just happy to work in WWE and pick up the checks, but there must be a few there who can't be happy and would go.

Here's a list I think could be good signings for AEW

Apollo Crews
Bo Dallas
The Revival
Tyler Breeze
Luke Harper
Anderson/Gallows
Tye Dillinger 

Those are guys I could see take the leap and be good hands for AEW. I don't see Anderson/Gallows moving, they seem happy to do their thing and pick up the check. Dallas seems like the type that won't leave until pushed. Breeze, Dillinger, Crews, Harper and The Revival are ones I could see leaving, I could be wrong

Once AEW hopefully get's off the ground, is a success, gets TV, brings in their own fanbase, is shown to make good money. You will get more talent from WWE taking the risk with AEW, not everyone will of course.


----------



## Booooo

shandcraig said:


> you must not have heard what the guy said thats starting this. He said you know production is good and direction and storylines . They will all have that stuff but it will have more freedom and not every word will be scripted. Would you rather it be like wwe when they hire these self made wrestlers and then turn them into robots ?
> 
> 
> This will be a better version of how wcw worked. It will clearly have much more structure but freedom for promos and own character development. All of the best promos in wrestling history have not been scripted


Okay I definitely agree with wrestlers more freedom on the mic ect. As you said in the WWE everyone is a robot and that makes it allot harder to buy into what the wrestlers are saying. There seems to be a consensus among the best talkers and writers in Wrestling history that bullet points rather than scripts are the way to go and it just makes sense. 

My only concern is I dont trust guys like the Young Bucks etc to not delve into silly completely shit on kaybfabe stuff if given so much creative control. But hey if they can avoid that it could be a master stroke move.....


----------



## Booooo

hmmm488 said:


> How about if CM Punk comes to AEW. OR Connor McGregor. Or both


if news ever broke of McGregor making an appearance on AEW, its safe to say there'd be some shit running down Mcmahon's legs.


----------



## .christopher.

I haven't kept up with wrestling in recent years so if anyone could answer this I'd appreciate it. Is there a chance the Briscoes could join this? Or are they tied down to ROH & NJPW?


----------



## Beatles123

.christopher. said:


> I haven't kept up with wrestling in recent years so if anyone could answer this I'd appreciate it. Is there a chance the Briscoes could join this? Or are they tied down to ROH & NJPW?


ROH most likely will never let them leave.


----------



## Y.2.J

More news about Jungle Boy joining AEW because he has a relationship with Cody.

Honestly, don't know much about him other than his dad being Luke Perry.
He looks like he's 140 pounds...


----------



## Chrome

Looks like your typical high-flyer tbh. He'd be solid if they end up having a Cruiserweight/Light Heavyweight division.


----------



## njcam

Booooo said:


> if news ever broke of McGregor making an appearance on AEW, *its safe to say there'd be some shit running down Mcmahon's legs.*


Oh.... I think its starting to dribble down.


----------



## Vic

Vince is already telling certain indie talent that they'll beat any offer if they can provide proof, and you're suggesting shit would run if Connor would come on board to AEW? :lol it's already been running for a few weeks now brother.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Gn1212

Vic said:


> Vince is already telling certain indie talent that they'll beat any offer if they can provide proof, and you're suggesting shit would run if Connor would come on board to AEW? :lol it's already been running for a few weeks now brother.


WWE taking its precautions. They surely are scared. My guess this was leaked on purpose by WWE so that Khan backs off. WWE won't do that for everyone but they surely want to put the pressure on AEW that if they want talent they'll have to invest big time. Interesting to see how this will go on.


----------



## Vic

Gn1212 said:


> WWE taking its precautions. They surely are scared. My guess this was leaked on purpose by WWE so that Khan backs off. WWE won't do that for everyone but they surely want to put the pressure on AEW that if they want talent they'll have to invest big time. Interesting to see how this will go on.


I doubt the Khans are sweating playing "Deal or No Deal" with Vince considering both of their net worths combined are nearly triple that of his own. It all depends on how much Cody and co. can get in their ear about beating Vince in bids for some of the talent.


----------



## Booooo

Haha you guys are right, the man is clearly troubled already. Having flashbacks of WCW and Eric bischoff....


----------



## Beatles123

Now Khan has to respond. Tell Indy talents "FUCK VINNIE!" and show them HE'S the big player in town. Offer them creative freedom.


----------



## The Wood

Re: Writers:

It’s long been conventional wisdom that writers ruined wrestling. When you get a bunch of guys who have never been fighters trying to pen witty and verbose dialogue for guys, it never comes off as authentic. Look at WWE. This is all Cody is saying. I don’t think this is anything to complain about. 

Guys will be given an objective, a timeframe and certain bulletpoints to hit, then they will be able to go out there and cut the promo they want to cut. It’s little one of the core tenants of pro-wrestling.


----------



## SolarKhan

How come NONE of you have pointed out the obvious...


AEW is offering to cover health costs (as in provide health care) and travel costs...


That alone would be worth a paycut if I was working for WWE because I know that my travel, and more importantly, my health care costs would be covered. I would be valued by that knowledge alone. If on top of that, they are offering competitive salary offers to boot?! Then please...any self respecting adult would want to go work there.


If I were Vince, I would realize that he can book his talent to shit all he wants, but offering health care coverage to his entire roster is the best way to stay competitive during negotiations.


It means fuck all to pay a talent 600k a year if you dont provide health care. Especially if AEW would offer 500k but cover health care costs and travel. GTFO, that would be a no brainer.


I do hope AEW succeeds, but not for the reasons you all want. I want it to succeed so that pro-wrestlers / sports entertainers can get a fairer deal when it comes to health and travel costs.


Fuck everything else. I mean seriously...guys fear getting injured for more than just "losing a spot".


----------



## Saitou Hajime

Y.2.J said:


> These were all of Cody's words regarding the writing/creative topic according to WrestlingNewsSource:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the idea of bullet points instead of fully scripted.


So basically like Chris Kreski style instead of modern style.


----------



## Vic

SolarKhan said:


> How come NONE of you have pointed out the obvious...
> 
> 
> AEW is offering to cover health costs (as in provide health care) and travel costs...
> 
> 
> That alone would be worth a paycut if I was working for WWE because I know that my travel, and more importantly, my health care costs would be covered. I would be valued by that knowledge alone. If on top of that, they are offering competitive salary offers to boot?! Then please...any self respecting adult would want to go work there.
> 
> 
> If I were Vince, I would realize that he can book his talent to shit all he wants, but offering health care coverage to his entire roster is the best way to stay competitive during negotiations.
> 
> 
> It means fuck all to pay a talent 600k a year if you dont provide health care. Especially if AEW would offer 500k but cover health care costs and travel. GTFO, that would be a no brainer.
> 
> 
> I do hope AEW succeeds, but not for the reasons you all want. I want it to succeed so that pro-wrestlers / sports entertainers can get a fairer deal when it comes to health and travel costs.
> 
> 
> Fuck everything else. I mean seriously...guys fear getting injured for more than just "losing a spot".


The health care and what not was talked about ages ago. And really the "fear of losing a spot" ideology really only exists in WWE because Vince McMahon made it exist. Not to mention that Vince will hold a personal grudge against you if you ever get injured as Champion. He finds it as a weakness and you essentially "wasting his time and investment", yeah he's that delusional. That's why pretty much everyone is terrified of injuries in WWE, they know Vince is a complete asshat about them.


----------



## Prosper

SolarKhan said:


> How come NONE of you have pointed out the obvious...
> 
> 
> AEW is offering to cover health costs (as in provide health care) and travel costs...
> 
> 
> That alone would be worth a paycut if I was working for WWE because I know that my travel, and more importantly, my health care costs would be covered. I would be valued by that knowledge alone. If on top of that, they are offering competitive salary offers to boot?! Then please...any self respecting adult would want to go work there.
> 
> 
> If I were Vince, I would realize that he can book his talent to shit all he wants, but offering health care coverage to his entire roster is the best way to stay competitive during negotiations.
> 
> 
> It means fuck all to pay a talent 600k a year if you dont provide health care. Especially if AEW would offer 500k but cover health care costs and travel. GTFO, that would be a no brainer.
> 
> 
> I do hope AEW succeeds, but not for the reasons you all want. I want it to succeed so that pro-wrestlers / sports entertainers can get a fairer deal when it comes to health and travel costs.
> 
> 
> Fuck everything else. I mean seriously...guys fear getting injured for more than just "losing a spot".


Wait, WWE doesn't cover travel costs or offer healthcare? Seriously?


----------



## Beatles123

Did WWE get all talent-happy like this when TNA began?


----------



## Prosper

Do you think AEW could bring back blood and REAL chair shots in matches? Is that just a WWE thing to ban it?


----------



## Darkest Lariat

prosperwithdeen said:


> Do you think AEW could bring back blood and REAL chair shots in matches? Is that just a WWE thing to ban it?


With the curtain pulled back on CTE, I just think it would be wildly irresponsible for any wrestling company to allow working chair shots ever again.


----------



## TD Stinger

prosperwithdeen said:


> Do you think AEW could bring back blood and REAL chair shots in matches? Is that just a WWE thing to ban it?


I’m sure they could use blood every now and again when the moment calls for it.

But by real chair shots I assume you mean shots to the head. You don’t really see that anywhere anymore. And with what we know now about concussions, you shouldn’t. Even Tommy Dreamer, ECW legend, doesn’t allow chair shots to the head in his own promotion.

“Real” chair shots can stay gone as far as I’m concerned.


----------



## Stephen90

prosperwithdeen said:


> Do you think AEW could bring back blood and REAL chair shots in matches? Is that just a WWE thing to ban it?


I hope chair shots to the head are banned permanently from every wrestling company. One Benoit tragedy is enough. Blood is fine however.


----------



## Illogical

prosperwithdeen said:


> Wait, WWE doesn't cover travel costs or offer healthcare? Seriously?


re: healthcare - they sign them as independent contractors so they don't have to offer it. if they took them on as employees, they have to give it.


----------



## Prosper

Illogical said:


> re: healthcare - they sign them as independent contractors so they don't have to offer it. if they took them on as employees, they have to give it.


I guess that makes sense. That's surprising to me though.


----------



## RKing85

blood used from time to time still adds to wrestling matches. Not a fan of double blood matches, but one guy getting busted open in a match every once in a while adds so much to a match. 

Chair shots to the head I don't need to see.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Anyone clamoring for chair shots to the head to be brought back needs to be hit in the head a few hundred times(or even just once) with a steel chair.


----------



## Gn1212

Vic said:


> I doubt the Khans are sweating playing "Deal or No Deal" with Vince considering both of their net worths combined are nearly triple that of his own. It all depends on how much Cody and co. can get in their ear about beating Vince in bids for some of the talent.


That would be the case if Khan didn't keep tabs on multiple businesses. Can't be serving 7 figure contracts like it's nothing. It all depends on his son though, it seems more of a passion project than a 'smart' project.


----------



## Hangman

If Tenille signs... wens3


----------



## Ger

prosperwithdeen said:


> Do you think AEW could bring back blood and REAL chair shots in matches? Is that just a WWE thing to ban it?


I just picked that out, because I read similar things all over the internet. Don`t expect everything possible from this product. It is nearly impossible to fulfill all wishes.  

Beside that I still don`t get why people are so already pre-excited about AEW. That is more or less a guy, who tells a nice blabla story about always loving wrestling and now he plays with his dad`s money.

I saw that phenomenon in europe in football (you call it soccer) clubs pretty often, when an outsider brings money in. Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn`t. That depends also on long term strategies we absolutly (incl. wrestling journalists or the people they hire right now) nothing know about.


----------



## Chrome

Nah, I think a good chairshot to the head can be effective, just don't overdo it like the AE or ECW.


----------



## Taroostyles

No way a brand new company is bringing back unprotected chair shots to the head, that's asking for bad publicity out of the gate. 

Blood though I think can and will be implemented when it's called for. Remember this is a wrestling company run by Dusty's son, theres gonna be a lot of callbacks to the NWA territory days.


----------



## fabi1982

I dont understand, why people want chair shots to the head back? Like "cool I want to see this guy actually hurting himself and get a concussion and kill his family in 20 years", wrestling is entertaining without chairshots or headbuts...see Shibata? I dont want this for anyone in the world!!


----------



## SparrowPrime

Unprotected chair shots to the head...absolutely not!!! End of the day...their people....their athletic entertainers. Especially everything we know now about head concussions and how several can rewire the brain.

I'd like to see some blood, in moderation. It had to be rare and add to the match/rivalry.


----------



## RiverFenix

Ultron said:


> If Tenille signs... wens3



She was just unveiled as part of ROH's "Lifeblood" stable with Juice Robinson, Bandido, Finlay Jr, Haskins and Hot Sauce Williams. Probably means she's signed there.


----------



## Even Flow

Tenille Dashwood is under contract to ROH.

So she won't be signing for AEW.


----------



## shandcraig

why would anyone give a shit about a real chair shot ? thats like saying do you think this wrestling promotion will have real fist shots to the face ? its the exact same stupid thing. Its fake dammit


----------



## Prosper

Darkest Lariat said:


> With the curtain pulled back on CTE, I just think it would be wildly irresponsible for any wrestling company to allow working chair shots ever again.





TD Stinger said:


> I’m sure they could use blood every now and again when the moment calls for it.
> 
> But by real chair shots I assume you mean shots to the head. You don’t really see that anywhere anymore. And with what we know now about concussions, you shouldn’t. Even Tommy Dreamer, ECW legend, doesn’t allow chair shots to the head in his own promotion.
> 
> “Real” chair shots can stay gone as far as I’m concerned.





Ger said:


> I just picked that out, because I read similar things all over the internet. Don`t expect everything possible from this product. It is nearly impossible to fulfill all wishes.
> 
> Beside that I still don`t get why people are so already pre-excited about AEW. That is more or less a guy, who tells a nice blabla story about always loving wrestling and now he plays with his dad`s money.
> 
> I saw that phenomenon in europe in football (you call it soccer) clubs pretty often, when an outsider brings money in. Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn`t. That depends also on long term strategies we absolutly (incl. wrestling journalists or the people they hire right now) nothing know about.



We are excited because we are tired of WWE's nonsense lol. If WWE is never gonna change, then bring on the next promotion. I truly hope AEW succeeds. We are excited for the potential and possibilities, because MAYBE we can finally enjoy sports entertainment again. That's all it is.


----------



## Versatile

If AEW is going to be on TBS then the show will most likely be a family friendly show like the WWE.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Versatile said:


> If AEW is going to be on TBS then the show will most likely be a family friendly show like the WWE.


Let's hope it's not as watered down as current WWE, which is unbearable at times.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Anyone clamoring for chair shots to the head to be brought back needs to be hit in the head a few hundred times(or even just once) with a steel chair.


_*Yeah, no one needs to be hit in the head with chairs. We wouldn't want talent from their to start having concussions and head trauma. If they want blood, that is fine. Blade or just add packets. *_


----------



## The Wood

Chan Hung said:


> I would be happy even for a one-hour program to be honest and if they are successful they can bump it to two hours


One hour of television can be excellent. The Monday Night Wars conditioned people to expect two. It might be a bit greedy and a bit too spread out right off the bat, but there's no reason AEW can't do a two-hour show _and_ a one-hour show. I don't think you'd tape them both live, which is going to affect the money you get for one, which is going to mean it might not be worth it, but it's something to think about. 



Booooo said:


> With the wrestlers writing for themselves I hope it doesnt feel like some Indy shit. I really dont see how it would reach a wide audience with that kind of presentation.


Wrestling worked like this forever before Vince McMahon changed it up and started scripting everybody. It is nothing to worry about. In fact, it is something to rejoice over. 



hmmm488 said:


> How about if CM Punk comes to AEW. OR Connor McGregor. Or both


They are silly if they have not reached out to both. Punk, as a wrestler or a commentator, would fit the AEW aesthetic and can still be a big deal, babyface or heel (you'd have to listen to the crowds on that one). McGregor is the biggest star in combat sports. If you can offer him the sort of money to be in someone's entourage or work an angle with something, you could be off the races. I'd probably choose to do something between him and Kenny Omega. Build that for a big February show next year and have something with Punk on the card, maybe a heavyweight match with Goldberg against someone and you're laughing. 



looper007 said:


> Is there any talent from WWE that are been underused or not used at all, who you guys feel could run out their contracts and take the leap to AEW. I'm sure a lot of talent are just happy to work in WWE and pick up the checks, but there must be a few there who can't be happy and would go.
> 
> Here's a list I think could be good signings for AEW
> 
> Apollo Crews
> Bo Dallas
> The Revival
> Tyler Breeze
> Luke Harper
> Anderson/Gallows
> Tye Dillinger
> 
> Those are guys I could see take the leap and be good hands for AEW. I don't see Anderson/Gallows moving, they seem happy to do their thing and pick up the check. Dallas seems like the type that won't leave until pushed. Breeze, Dillinger, Crews, Harper and The Revival are ones I could see leaving, I could be wrong
> 
> Once AEW hopefully get's off the ground, is a success, gets TV, brings in their own fanbase, is shown to make good money. You will get more talent from WWE taking the risk with AEW, not everyone will of course.


There are plenty of talent that probably feel underused. The question is whether or not they are correct and whether or not they should be used more and pushed harder in another promotion. And if a bunch of talent jump, are they just going to get lost in that wave or would they be better off staying in WWE when it gets quieter there, scoring loyalty points, and hopefully filling a spot? 

From that list, Dillinger seems to have spoken out publicly about his intentions to go. That's a fairly safe bet, because he means nothing to WWE. He's allegedly a good player/coach and he's getting a courtesy run on the main roster circuit, but if he's unhappy and whinging, let the rape-joking POS go. He was tag partners with Cody in OVW and will probably show up as Shawn Spears doing a knock-off "10" thing and people will eventually grow tired of him and realize that he's got about as much staying power as Damien Mizdow. 

The Revival are others that definitely seem to want out. Vince McMahon is not a huge proponent of tag team wrestling (which is odd considering he doesn't want people to outgrow his company or their contemporaries anymore), and he doesn't like the whole "southern, authentic" thing. And they're not the biggest guys. They were probably always doomed. They could be properly emphasized in AEW and hopefully live up to their NXT rep. 

Luke Harper is someone I would like to jump. He's immensely talented with a strange charisma. Every time they have put him in position to deliver, he has seemingly risen to the occasion. He's a bigger dude, but he's about the same size as Randy Orton, which makes him odd to push as a monster in WWE. In an AEW he could be phenomenal though. I hope he asks for his release and keeps popping up in the odd horror movie here and there. 

Anderson & Gallows going seems pretty likely too. They're good friends with The Elite guys. They haven't done anything in WWE, and Vince probably has buyer's remorse to an extent, because they are pretty shit. 

I was hoping Daniel Bryan would be a free agent around this time. I hope AJ Styles and Shinsuke Nakamura both walk away from their latest WWE deals. Cesaro is a guy that it's so sad to see blend into the background. I would like him to be able to leave and go somewhere and enter the legit conversation of being one of the best wrestlers in the world. 



Gn1212 said:


> WWE taking its precautions. They surely are scared. My guess this was leaked on purpose by WWE so that Khan backs off. WWE won't do that for everyone but they surely want to put the pressure on AEW that if they want talent they'll have to invest big time. Interesting to see how this will go on.


They are, but I hope talent see through it and the word is out that the Khans will take care of talent better and can match any WWE offer as well. It does highlight how seriously WWE are taking this. 



SolarKhan said:


> How come NONE of you have pointed out the obvious...
> 
> 
> AEW is offering to cover health costs (as in provide health care) and travel costs...
> 
> 
> That alone would be worth a paycut if I was working for WWE because I know that my travel, and more importantly, my health care costs would be covered. I would be valued by that knowledge alone. If on top of that, they are offering competitive salary offers to boot?! Then please...any self respecting adult would want to go work there.
> 
> 
> If I were Vince, I would realize that he can book his talent to shit all he wants, but offering health care coverage to his entire roster is the best way to stay competitive during negotiations.
> 
> 
> It means fuck all to pay a talent 600k a year if you dont provide health care. Especially if AEW would offer 500k but cover health care costs and travel. GTFO, that would be a no brainer.
> 
> 
> I do hope AEW succeeds, but not for the reasons you all want. I want it to succeed so that pro-wrestlers / sports entertainers can get a fairer deal when it comes to health and travel costs.
> 
> 
> Fuck everything else. I mean seriously...guys fear getting injured for more than just "losing a spot".


If you paid attention, SOME of us have. Those are good points, but there's no reason to be a condescending dick like you're the only one to have the idea. 

The Khans offering benefits is potentially the biggest landscape change of this all. The big change isn't going to be an on-air thing at first. Vince's television isn't going away and they're not going to stop record profits for 3-5 years. The thing that is going to change WWE is whether talent decide to go and work for a place that is going to offer them benefits and treat them like proper human beings. Because if that happens, Vince is going to need to change the structure he has clung to for years, and that is going to be something that needs to be addressed with investors and, who knows, possibly even in courts if WWE comes out and says "Yeah, we need to start offering benefits." Well, what does that mean for talent who never got any but now have evidence that this is something that needs to happen in the industry. Eep. 

I guarantee that these changes are the ones Vince fears most. And I honestly do think "fears" is the right word. Because if the industry changes on him then he's going to see that stock ticking down, down, down. It's that, followed by the potential pressure a viable TV competitor could do to WWE's negotiations in a few years time, given that WWE are getting paid _way_ over their expenses for TV. It could be _smarter_ for AEW to ask for less money than WWE during every negotiation. They could try and match Vince in time, but asking for less could mean that Vince needs to come down which would put pressure on him. Is that a game AEW wants to play? Putting Vince out of business is probably not their plan, so they are more likely to try and go up, but at some point that bubble is going to pop and accidentally undercutting Vince would have the same effect. 

Anyway, after that it's the creative pressures. It's giving talent a chance to use their own gimmicks, talk the way they want to, wrestle a style they want to. That is going to be appealing to lots of different guys and gals, especially in an industry that has blown up kayfabe to the point that the performance is appreciated as a performance. WWE is going to need to start offering its talent more freedoms, which is a good thing to viewers, but it's a disasterous thing to Vince who has worked endlessly to ensure he can put whatever words he wants into all his talent's mouths. 

But yes, offering benefits and looking after talent is going to be a huge factor in whether talent jump or not. I've said many times in here that the Khans could afford to pay AJ Styles for the rest of his life. They're not nearly about to go broke, even if this venture sinks somehow. It can have enough money pumped into it that it should be impossible. Then again, the Titantic went down. But even guys like John Cena and Randy Orton have to be looking at this. Competitive money, a reduced schedule, benefits, freedom...holy shit. _Everybody_ is looking at this except for maybe The Undertaker, Triple H, Kane and Stephanie McMahon. Maybe talent like Kevin Owens and The Miz that have just signed five-year contracts with WWE too. 



Beatles123 said:


> Did WWE get all talent-happy like this when TNA began?


No, but they weren't focused on developmental at the time. TNA was also not anywhere near as much as an institutional threat. And WWE have been like this with talent for a while, it's just getting compounded now that AEW is an emerging thing. 



prosperwithdeen said:


> Do you think AEW could bring back blood and REAL chair shots in matches? Is that just a WWE thing to ban it?


Blood I'm hopeful about. It's such a useful story telling tactic. Red makes green. Also, the way WWE gets blood via Brock Lesnar is one of the most barbaric things in the industry today. Work that shit! Chairs shot? Fucking nah. Don't be so bankrupt you have to go that low. We know better now, and chair shots to the head are one of those things from the Attitude era that make people wince and the mentality kind of goes a long way in explaining why there are so many deaths in wrestling. 

That being said, working chair shots are masterful when executed properly. Plus, people have been conditioned to freak out over _any_ chair shot to the head thanks to WWE. I wouldn't overuse them, but if I had, say, Bryan Danielson in my company, I would definitely pitch a heel whacking him "over the head" with a chair shot and having him sell it like he's got a concussion. Oh my god, that heat. Would be completely safe and you'd get everyone rabid. But no more random chair shots in matches or treating them like arm drags. If you get whacked over the head with a chair you are down.

The beautiful thing is: WWE might not be able to do it. As a publicly traded company and as the guys that are probably going to have the media attention, they might not be able to do a chair shot the head without saying "Look, we work this stuff, it's totally safe" or getting major backlash. 



Versatile said:


> If AEW is going to be on TBS then the show will most likely be a family friendly show like the WWE.


Not a bad thing. PG is not what is hurting WWE. It's the completely inauthentic presentation and the fact they think that family friendly = stupid. You can even play with these boundaries, re: swearing, conduct, parental warnings, blood, etc. that entice more children to watch and turn it into legendary program. Don't tell me that when a TV announcer says "Folks, it's time to put the kids to bed, things might get out of control here," that, as a kid, you wouldn't have wanted to stay up and watch it? That's something you and your friends are going to talk about it at school. It's not in the same league as Seth Rollins being upset at Dean Ambrose for hurting his feelings and calling people "sparkle crotch."


----------



## Beatles123

Looks like the revival may be getting that release.

https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2...son-posts-interesting-video-following-649959/


----------



## bcbud3

So the video above shows a bunch of ROH guys. This is supposed to be impressive?


----------



## Beatles123

bcbud3 said:


> So the video above shows a bunch of ROH guys. This is supposed to be impressive?


Stop.


----------



## bcbud3

Beatles123 said:


> Stop.


Stop what? I am excited for AEW not ROH 2.0. Is this what it is so far?


----------



## Beatles123

bcbud3 said:


> Stop what? I am excited for AEW not ROH 2.0. Is this what it is so far?


You'd know if you paid attention. Stop being a jackass.


----------



## Dark Emperor

bcbud3 said:


> Stop what? I am excited for AEW not ROH 2.0. Is this what it is so far?


Pretty much. We have the same 3 or 4 guys on here going back and forth overhyping this whole thing.

No major signings that's gonna peak the casual and WWE loyalist interest and looks like ROH locking up a lot of talent.

It's likely some people will be very disappointed when they realise this is likely not going to compete with WWE.


----------



## Beatles123

sodiqlawal said:


> Pretty much. We have the same 3 or 4 guys on here going back and forth overhyping this whole thing.
> 
> No major signings that's gonna peak the casual and WWE loyalist interest and looks like ROH locking up a lot of talent.
> 
> It's likely some people will be very disappointed when they realise this is likely not going to compete with WWE.


fpalm its as if you haven't read the thread.


----------



## Death Rider

sodiqlawal said:


> bcbud3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop what? I am excited for AEW not ROH 2.0. Is this what it is so far?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much. We have the same 3 or 4 guys on here going back and forth overhyping this whole thing.
> 
> No major signings that's gonna peak the casual and WWE loyalist interest and looks like ROH locking up a lot of talent.
> 
> It's likely some people will be very disappointed when they realise this is likely not going to compete with WWE.
Click to expand...

You are right. I loved jericho's ring of honour run. It was fucking sick


----------



## Beatles123

Roy Mustang said:


> You are right. I loved jericho's ring of honor run. It was fucking sick


Can't wait for that ROH TV deal on TNT oir that ROH health care!

Revival's ROH debute's gonna rule!


----------



## Vic

Anyone calling this ROH clearly has no idea what ROH is or who is on the ROH roster, but it's typical stans stanning.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Young Bucks interview with CBS Sports:
https://miami.cbslocal.com/2019/01/17/young-bucks-nick-matt-jackson-turn-down-wwe-all-elite-wrestling-plans/




> Every time that I’ve spoken with [executives] at Ring of Honor they’ll tell you that the idea is not to be a WWE competitor. But it sounds to me like you guys, you want to go right after it and be as big as possible. Is that accurate?
> 
> 
> Matt: I don’t think that should be something that we’re even considering right now is competing. I think we should be worried about ourselves. I think we should set our own goals aside and think, okay, let’s accomplish these goals in year one. Because after all, we are a brand new business. I don’t think we should be even paying attention to what they’re doing. If we’re going to do any type of comparison, it should be, how could we be different? I don’t want to use the templates. I don’t want to use the terminology. I just want to be different… That’s how Nick and I have really competed in our entire career, always trying to be different and just doing our own thing. I think we’re a startup, and I don’t think we should be jumping the gun and going, let’s go to war with these guys. I think that would be irresponsible of us.



Cody interview on ESPN:
http://www.espn.com/wwe/story/_/id/25781334/cody-rhodes-all-elite-wrestling-origins-future-chris-jericho-path-aew



> You mentioned at the rally in Jacksonville that you would like to apply the way the Hollywood treats talent to the wrestling industry. Can you give some specifics as to how that might play out?
> 
> CR: You talk about acting and how they treat their talent, my favorite actor was my dad, who was a pro wrestler. It didn't matter whether it was 4,000, 14,000 or 40,000, he put on a performance on the same level as any TV or critically acclaimed film presentation. He did that. Wrestlers who are able to do that should be treated the same as the actors in the world who are able to that, too, but that's a long road, admittedly.
> 
> The first thing you've got to do is up the price point. You've got to pay your wrestlers more. *And to old-timey, carny promoters who say, "Oh, that's going to put you out of business," I disagree with that.* I think if you have a proper merchandising and branding arm behind your brand, that you can absolutely supplement that income as well if you're able to provide genuine content that matches sizzle with substance. We did it once with All In and we plan to do it again with Double Or Nothing.
> 
> We want to make this a better world for wrestling fans by making it a better world for wrestlers. So the first step you have is you up that price point and you take care of your wrestlers more. The more that happens, we can continue to go.
> 
> A union in pro wrestling -- and that's this thing that people say all of the time, and they don't realize it -- *a union in pro wrestling would put pro wrestling out of business.* But, with that said, we should be actively working towards some sort of body, and this is outside of what I'm talking about with AEW and as me in the executive role, but we should actively be working to have the happiest talent you can possibly have. Whether that starts as a talent feedback system, or a players' league, or some sort of body where there's a complete, transparent communication between those in the office and those in the locker room.
> 
> That's massively important, especially when you are traveling the world. I think taking those steps, even if they are baby steps, is great.


bolded parts :hmmm


----------



## The Wood

bcbud3 said:


> So the video above shows a bunch of ROH guys. This is supposed to be impressive?


What would you honestly expect at this stage? The talent that are going to make the biggest stir with the current wrestling fan base are still locked to deals. Wait until they start expiring and we get closer towards the actual show that is going to be used to appeal to advertisers, TV networks, merchandising companies, etc. 



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Young Bucks interview with CBS Sports:
> https://miami.cbslocal.com/2019/01/17/young-bucks-nick-matt-jackson-turn-down-wwe-all-elite-wrestling-plans/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cody interview on ESPN:
> http://www.espn.com/wwe/story/_/id/25781334/cody-rhodes-all-elite-wrestling-origins-future-chris-jericho-path-aew
> 
> 
> 
> bolded parts :hmmm


The Khans have the money to play. I don't know how many times I've said this in here, but that is a real difference-maker when it comes to getting talent to sign up for long periods and jump over from WWE. And I'm talking big stars. The sort of people cynics are saying "there's no way they'd ever leave WWE." Why not? If someone was paying me a comparable rate, even more, and I can be part of a movement that is going to help the wrestling industry look after wrestlers, you bet I would do it. In a heartbeat. 

People talk about loyalty to WWE. This is a myth that has been propped up by Vince McMahon stemming out of the Attitude era. It's attached to guys like Undertaker, whom Vince owned the gimmick of, and Triple H, who signed on for five years so Vince could comfortably push him. It's a narrative spun out of "rah, rah" babyface rhetoric from a group that perceived themselves to have been victorious in a war. History is written by those sorts. John Cena's propaganda promos about loving WWE and all that jazz for a decade there haven't hurt that perception. The WWE is its own biggest mark and that is vocalized on-screen constantly until people hopefully start believing it. 

But make no mistake about it, if there is another company that can offer the reassurance that you can sign with us and have a financially successful career in pro-wrestling without concession from Vince McMahon, you will begin to hear that rhetoric disappear. Or you will hear it, but from the mid-carders they are trying to push when their top stars have gone. I think people are going to be surprised how many people are going to look at what Vince McMahon offers and what the Khans offer and find that they didn't really love WWE, specifically, all that much.


----------



## Booooo

The Wood said:


> Wrestling worked like this forever before Vince McMahon changed it up and started scripting everybody. It is nothing to worry about. In fact, it is something to rejoice over.


I get that bro but back in the day they atleast tried to keep it serious while guys like these indie guys tend to dip into goofy shit (Penis flip, wrestling blow up dolls etc). But if they can avoid that and keep it serious it will work out great no doubt.


----------



## USAUSA1

What is a casual fan in 2019?


----------



## The Wood

Booooo said:


> I get that bro but back in the day they atleast tried to keep it serious while guys like these indie guys tend to dip into goofy shit (Penis flip, wrestling blow up dolls etc). But if they can avoid that and keep it serious it will work out great no doubt.


I actually hear you on that. They seem to definitely want to work with Joey Ryan, which is a giant concern to me. All In kind of demonstrated that they can put together a good show, but that they can be somewhat tone-deaf and egocentric when it comes to going from the serious build of Cody vs. Aldis straight into laughing at their sophomoronic in-jokes in the very next segment.


----------



## Isuzu

60k viewers were watching live stream of the Jacksonville rally. Barely 200k viewers on WGN for all in. The hype men of AEW trying convince us all that a bunch of backyard wrestlers going to get Time Warner to sign on to to this?


----------



## bcbud3

The Wood said:


> What would you honestly expect at this stage? The talent that are going to make the biggest stir with the current wrestling fan base are still locked to deals. Wait until they start expiring and we get closer towards the actual show that is going to be used to appeal to advertisers, TV networks, merchandising companies, etc.


Thank you for clearing this up. I know of the Jericho signing but I am not all too excited to see him wrestle anymore. I am not impressed with a lot of the indy guys either. It seems like I have seen a thousand christopher daniels and his partner matches over the last few years. As a casual indy watcher, it feels like I constantly see the same guys over and over with multiple organizations.

SO FAR, this doesn't seem all that different. I would love to see Bully Ray, the Briscoes and Luke Harper here though. A bunch of old school looking brawler types. I don't think we need another spot fest wrestling organization


----------



## USAUSA1

Isuzu said:


> 60k viewers were watching live stream of the Jacksonville rally. Barely 200k viewers on WGN for all in. The hype men of AEW trying convince us all that a bunch of backyard wrestlers going to get Time Warner to sign on to to this?


Ummm, Tru Tv most watched show on Thursday did only 300k and was rank 65 overall. 200k for a non primetime pre show on a smaller network is not bad. And it was Saturday.


----------



## Isuzu

USAUSA1 said:


> Ummm, Tru Tv most watched show on Thursday did only 300k and was rank 65 overall. 200k for a non primetime pre show on a smaller network is not bad.


But supposedly such a strong appetite for Cody and the Bucks, and they could only manage 196k viewers, yet the rumours ate time warner is going to pay big money for AEW?

what is the difference with AEW than New Japan or the stuff they did in NJPW that would draw 500k or 1 million viewers? 

Cody has never been the face of a Company or "the guy" I.e Cena, but now he is heading AEW?


----------



## Vic

Isuzu said:


> 60k viewers were watching live stream of the Jacksonville rally. Barely 200k viewers on WGN for all in. The hype men of AEW trying convince us all that a bunch of backyard wrestlers going to get Time Warner to sign on to to this?


You think 60K for a press conference and 200K for a nothing pre-show is bad? Jesus fucking Christ :lmao.


----------



## USAUSA1

Isuzu said:


> But supposedly such a strong appetite for Cody and the Bucks, and they could only manage 196k viewers, yet the rumours ate time warner is going to pay big money for AEW?
> 
> what is the difference with AEW than New Japan or the stuff they did in NJPW that would draw 500k or 1 million viewers?
> 
> Cody has never been the face of a Company or "the guy" I.e Cena, but now he is heading AEW?


I doubt they get big money from anywhere unless they give up a portion of the company. Which is not exactly a bad idea in today's climate.


----------



## Chrome

Vic said:


> You think 60K for a press conference and 200K for a nothing pre-show is bad? Jesus fucking Christ :lmao.


With like only a week's notice too. :lol


----------



## Beatles123

Isuzu said:


> But supposedly such a strong appetite for Cody and the Bucks, and they could only manage 196k viewers, yet the rumours ate time warner is going to pay big money for AEW?
> 
> what is the difference with AEW than New Japan or the stuff they did in NJPW that would draw 500k or 1 million viewers?
> 
> Cody has never been the face of a Company or "the guy" I.e Cena, but now he is heading AEW?


Your red rep proceeds you.


----------



## headstar

Vic said:


> You think 60K for a press conference and 200K for a nothing pre-show is bad? Jesus fucking Christ :lmao.


AEW is already out of business despite not existing yet. Cody should just give up the ghost and go back to being Stardust in WWE.


----------



## Vic

headstar said:


> AEW is already out of business despite not existing yet. Cody should just give up the ghost and go back to being Stardust in WWE.


Put more effort in your trolling son.


----------



## Beatles123

headstar said:


> AEW is already out of business despite not existing yet. Cody should just give up the ghost and go back to being Stardust in WWE.


 @Chrome ; You know what to do.


----------



## volde

I'm sure that if TNA/Impact were getting those numbers (and they were getting better numbers on POP a while ago) nobody would care.


----------



## Beatles123

Holy CHRIST where are you people coming from?! :fuck


----------



## Ger

prosperwithdeen said:


> We are excited because we are tired of WWE's nonsense lol. If WWE is never gonna change, then bring on the next promotion. I truly hope AEW succeeds. We are excited for the potential and possibilities, because MAYBE we can finally enjoy sports entertainment again. That's all it is.


I totally get that and I wish everybody all their expectations (except the creepy ones) get fulfilled. So far we just don`t know, if it is just replacing one evil with another.


----------



## Beatles123

Ger said:


> I totally get that and I wish everybody all their expectations (except the creepy ones) get fulfilled. So far we just don`t know, if it is just replacing one evil with another.


We know it has promise and so far things look solid. The trolling above is migraine-inducing though. :mj


----------



## Vic

volde said:


> I'm sure that if TNA/Impact were getting those numbers (and they were getting better numbers on POP a while ago) nobody would care.


Stop.

This is by far one of the most try hard posts in this thread of recent memory. For one thing TNA had 17 years (keep in mind it began shows in 2002) to make a splash and they failed, of fucking course no one would care if they made those numbers, it's typical TNA at this stage. Second, this is a brand new company that technically isn't even off the ground yet making those numbers for a wrestling press conference of all things that no one cares about (WWE investor calls are lucky to get a few thousand views/listens) and as @Chromepointed out the pre-show on WGN was some basic shit that only had a week's notice. And their first show did over 11k in ticket buys. 

Keep trying. AEW has done more in a year than TNA has in it's 17 year history and again, it's technically not even off the ground yet.


----------



## volde

Vic said:


> AEW has done more in a year than TNA has in it's 17 year history and again, it's technically not even off the ground yet.


And you say that I'm try harding.


----------



## Beatles123

volde said:


> And you say that I'm try harding.


Dixie WISHES TNA ever had this much buzz and good will stored up.


----------



## Chrome

Beatles123 said:


> @Chrome ; You know what to do.


To be fair, I think he was being sarcastic lol. Not sure what the negativity is about tbh, guess wrestling fans should just go hate-watch WWE instead of being excited for what looks like the closest thing we've had to WCW since the actual WCW closed down. Comparing it to TNA and ROH is pointless since they don't have billionaires willing to spend the money for them.


----------



## Desecrated

Chrome said:


> To be fair, I think he was being sarcastic lol. Not sure what the negativity is about tbh, guess wrestling fans should just go hate-watch WWE instead of being excited for what looks like the closest thing we've had to WCW since the actual WCW closed down. Comparing it to TNA and ROH is pointless since they don't have billionaires willing to spend the money for them.


I could see why TNA and ROH comparisons come in because we don't know their yearly base income but they aren't mutually compatible in any sense because of the scale of starting funding. There are some compatibilities but none in any sense that makes tying AEW's potential to them. Capital investment alone should rule out any starting comparisons.

ROH having billionaire backers late (starting 2010?) who have given them TV and MSG, but very little otherwise (low capital, low market share is clearly their goal). They ran on purse strings and locally until the product boomed enough to go regionally.
TNA had billionaire backers (Panda and later Spike circa 2008-2010), had them provide funding to increase scale of the business (increase of capital for production when moving to Spike and then Mondays), plus talent acquisitions (did Panda fund guys like Christian and the Dudleys?, plus Spike funded Hogan, Bischoff etc) but none were willing to push costs further than subsidise a few million $ a year to increase revenue and make sure the product looks clean when aired. But early on, they paid per appearance and kept their full-time guys on low-pay high freedom contracts.

Now with AEW, large initial capital investment greater th an what ROH and TNA received. Plus the potential of the brand _IS LIKELY_ (in-case the "anti-smarks" those who'll REEE at me for presenting potential income as a fact) give them TV contracts fairly larger than TNA or ROH. Plus names from the get-go tied to the project have far more brand value & recognition attached to them.

So yeah, AEW can't really be compared to the other two products like suggested above. People who just want to play the "smart" card like Ibracadabra did just wanted something to downplay AEW's clear starting potential. Sadly because of that (well not him solely but ya know), people have found something to latch onto.


----------



## TD Stinger

Look there's some obvious trolls in this thread, but on the subject of TNA. I know TNA is easy to pick on but are we just going to ignore that they were once on a network WWE used to be on pulling around a 1 million viewers in every week?

Look, I love the idea of AEW. And yes, they sold out All In. They'll probably sell out Double or Nothing. And they have a billionaire backing them. But, what will the demand be when they do have a weekly deal on a network? Can they keep that momentum going when they're not just doing a big show every few months.

That's not me shitting on them or trolling on them. That's me asking a legit question and a test they will have to pass. Point is, they still have things to prove.


----------



## Y.2.J

I have my criticisms for the WWE, I love the WWE, but I'm not blind to see how stale the product has become.
I'm not hoping AEW is a WWE killer, I'm hoping it becomes a competent alternative to the WWE. So far, there's good signs. Khan's, Y2J, Elite, etc.
There's room in pro wrestling for two big promotions, it'll only make pro wrestling more enjoyable. It'll push both promotions to do better things so I don't know why people are hoping this fails or trolling. AEW succeeding is good for us, the fans.

I guess all we can do is wait and see.


----------



## Dixie

All of you AEW marks here saying it’s already larger than TNA ever was... CLEARLY haven’t looked at older rating stats, past endorsement deals and understand NOTHING about the wrestling business or business in general.

I’m *not* saying AEW won’t go beyond what TNA or even what WCW has accomplished in their past but, it’s WAY ago early to tell without seeing ratings, TV deals, endorsements, etc. Especially, with wrestling on an overall decline...

Realistically, TNA is the number 3 company in modern wrestling history. AEW isn’t even in that discussion yet...


----------



## PavelGaborik

How reliable (or unreliable) is Bill Bhatti from The Dirty Sheets? Apparently he's reporting HHH/WWE have made a significantly larger/better offer to Omega.


----------



## Chrome

PavelGaborik said:


> How reliable (or unreliable) is Bill Bhatti from The Dirty Sheets? Apparently he's reporting HHH/WWE have made a significantly larger/better offer to Omega.


A quick google search of him says he isn't too reliable imo. Wouldn't surprise me if that did end up being true, but I'd wait for a more credible source.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Chrome said:


> A quick google search of him says he isn't too reliable imo. Wouldn't surprise me if that did end up being true, but I'd wait for a more credible source.


Yea I came across a Reddit thread where he was dumped on pretty hard after I made the post. 

Still think Omega is AEW bound.


----------



## Chrome

PavelGaborik said:


> Yea I came across a Reddit thread where he was dumped on pretty hard after I made the post.
> 
> *Still think Omega is AEW bound.*


Me too. I think he goes to WWE eventually, but not for another 3-4 years.


----------



## Isuzu

AEW is just a h burn machine right now. They won't turn a profit if ever just appealing to 200k worshippers. If TNA who had stars like Hogan, Sting, Flair, Kurt Angle, AJ styles Steiner , etc couldn't get on TNT/TBS... Then how hell or why the hell would they pay top dollar for Cody and bunch of backyard wrestlers and Jericho for a mere 200k audience. They have reality shows which cost nothing to produce that draw more than that. 

Remember Global Force Wrestling? They still have Cody on their roster and still seeking the mythical tv deal?


----------



## TD Stinger

So yeah, please don't respond to the guy above.

As far as Omega goes, I do think it's like 80% done or so that he's going to do something with AEW/NJPW. Now I have no doubt WWE have done/will do everything they can to do get him in their company because he's such a big star for them and to keep him away from competition.

But the thing is is that Omega is not a free agent yet. So it's not like he's had a formal sit down with HHH and company. Now I'm not naive enough to think WWE haven't send him feelers in between and Omega has sent feelers back, probably saying "thanks but no thanks."

But the point is, we're still in a position where something "could" happen. WWE "could" fly in at the last second. But in the end, I think it's safe to say Omega finds some way to keep doing AEW and NJPW.


----------



## RapShepard

USAUSA1 said:


> What is a casual fan in 2019?


Someone who watches the show then moves on. The type of fans that aren't on wrestling forums or watching YouTube reviewers


----------



## Illogical

For a non troll question: how is Cody getting the word out to people about his show(s)? I seriously didn't know there was a show on tv or to buy until I clicked this thread a few minutes ago.


----------



## El Grappleador

There is a report about if Tony Khan will be the head creative. Cody addresses it.

https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2...rt-that-tony-khan-will-be-the-head-of-649991/


----------



## Beatles123

Illogical said:


> For a non troll question: how is Cody getting the word out to people about his show(s)? I seriously didn't know there was a show on tv or to buy until I clicked this thread a few minutes ago.


We haven't seen much from a marketing standpoint because as of yet there's no TV deal or website in place, but we know that according to Jericho the TV deals they have on the table are "Big" and the main one floating around is a live weekly show on TBS/TNT, so right now we're just soaking up any info we can. We DO know that the Elite invaded Joey Ryan's BAR Wrestling in SoCal this week promoting it and teased him being signed, so i imagine it'll be on Being The Elite on Monday as well as other news. You can keep watch in this thread for more info as we get it.

Exciting times ahead. :lenny


----------



## Vic

volde said:


> And you say that I'm try harding.


Do explain how I'm wrong exactly, I'll gladly wait. I also like how this is the only part of my post you had the balls to quote because you know that I'm 100% spot on :mj4. Like I said, keep trying.



Dixie said:


> *All of you AEW marks here saying it’s already larger than TNA ever was.*.. *CLEARLY haven’t looked at older rating stats, past endorsement deals and understand NOTHING about the wrestling business or business in general.*
> 
> I’m *not* saying AEW won’t go beyond what TNA or even what WCW has accomplished in their past but, it’s WAY ago early to tell without seeing ratings, TV deals, endorsements, etc. Especially, with wrestling on an overall decline...
> 
> Realistically, TNA is the number 3 company in modern wrestling history. AEW isn’t even in that discussion yet...


1. No one even once ever said that you absolute stan.

2. We probably know a great deal more than you boyo.


----------



## The3

The Elite doing promotions for AEW


----------



## KingCosmos

Been reading through this thread and it's insane to me people wanna shit on AEW. Why wouldn't you want a good prouct? Why wouldn't you want WWE to be better because they are trying to destroy the competition? I get it you are a WWE fanboy but if AEW gets better WWE gets better


----------



## The Wood

Isuzu said:


> 60k viewers were watching live stream of the Jacksonville rally. Barely 200k viewers on WGN for all in. The hype men of AEW trying convince us all that a bunch of backyard wrestlers going to get Time Warner to sign on to to this?


60,000 is more than the 10,000 TNA peaked at on Twitch recently. 200,000 for a pre-show on WGN America is not all that bad. And that is with the limited exposure and coverage it has had. Wait until they actually start promoting it and actually have the stars they want to promote. 



bcbud3 said:


> Thank you for clearing this up. I know of the Jericho signing but I am not all too excited to see him wrestle anymore. I am not impressed with a lot of the indy guys either. It seems like I have seen a thousand christopher daniels and his partner matches over the last few years. As a casual indy watcher, it feels like I constantly see the same guys over and over with multiple organizations.
> 
> SO FAR, this doesn't seem all that different. I would love to see Bully Ray, the Briscoes and Luke Harper here though. A bunch of old school looking brawler types. I don't think we need another spot fest wrestling organization


I don't really care for Bully Ray, but Harper and The Briscoes would be cool. They need to get out of their respective contracts though. But right now they are promoting the talent they _can_ get, and those talents are the indy guys you are talking about. They're not going to be able to announce Kenny Omega until his New Japan deal runs out. And they're deliberately holding stuff back so that buzz can be amplified instead of fizzling out with months before the show. Their strategy is "slow and steady" at this point. 



Isuzu said:


> But supposedly such a strong appetite for Cody and the Bucks, and they could only manage 196k viewers, yet the rumours ate time warner is going to pay big money for AEW?
> 
> what is the difference with AEW than New Japan or the stuff they did in NJPW that would draw 500k or 1 million viewers?
> 
> Cody has never been the face of a Company or "the guy" I.e Cena, but now he is heading AEW?


Once again, those numbers for a pre-show that many didn't even know about are not bad. The difference between those numbers and something another promotion gets is the fact that this is basically the pre-emable for AEW. This is not the same as them building to a WrestleMania or a Wrestle Kingdom or a Bound For Glory. It's literally more akin to a backstage "making of" video. It's probably more fair to compare it to "Tanahashi laces his boots" from 2006. 

Sometimes the best players don't make the same coaches. Being a top guy is not requisite for running a pro-wrestling company. It does help if you know what draws money, but Cody could have that theory down. He certainly seems like he wants to work like a guy who draws money. He might know the words but not the music. That might be good enough. 

And the buzz around this thing with _zero paid-for promotion_, plus the reputation of the Khans and the capital invested might just be enought o get a major cable network to sign. They've got Jericho and Goldberg is rumored -- people know those guys. 



volde said:


> I'm sure that if TNA/Impact were getting those numbers (and they were getting better numbers on POP a while ago) nobody would care.


Very different, because TNA has been in existence for the better part of two decades and has chased off most of its fan base. 



Dixie said:


> All of you AEW marks here saying it’s already larger than TNA ever was... CLEARLY haven’t looked at older rating stats, past endorsement deals and understand NOTHING about the wrestling business or business in general.
> 
> I’m *not* saying AEW won’t go beyond what TNA or even what WCW has accomplished in their past but, it’s WAY ago early to tell without seeing ratings, TV deals, endorsements, etc. Especially, with wrestling on an overall decline...
> 
> Realistically, TNA is the number 3 company in modern wrestling history. AEW isn’t even in that discussion yet...


AEW already has more capital than most other wrestling promotions dream of. Given the whole point of business seems to be to make money, I'd say that does instantly make them bigger than any promotion with less money than them. 



Isuzu said:


> AEW is just a h burn machine right now. They won't turn a profit if ever just appealing to 200k worshippers. If TNA who had stars like Hogan, Sting, Flair, Kurt Angle, AJ styles Steiner , etc couldn't get on TNT/TBS... Then how hell or why the hell would they pay top dollar for Cody and bunch of backyard wrestlers and Jericho for a mere 200k audience. They have reality shows which cost nothing to produce that draw more than that.
> 
> Remember Global Force Wrestling? They still have Cody on their roster and still seeking the mythical tv deal?


TNA were on Spike TV, which was prestigious enough. They also had these top stars mis-managed by Vince Russo, which is always going to be a factor. Growth was possible in TNA and it was stunted by incompetence. 

I don't know who you expect them to pander to in day 20 of their existence as recognized intellectual property? Wrestling fans that are aware of them seems like a good start. I don't know why you'd think these are the _only_ people they are going to try and market to though. 



Illogical said:


> For a non troll question: how is Cody getting the word out to people about his show(s)? I seriously didn't know there was a show on tv or to buy until I clicked this thread a few minutes ago.


At the moment it is very grassroots. That seems very deliberate. They probably don't want to run official commercials and promotional material for the shows until they have their top stars secured and revealed and their matches locked. Because, as some of these trolls lazily point out, who is that going to appeal to? There is also something to be said for the reach of a company that has pumped very little into this avenue and is still seeing results. That's impressive to executives -- it means that a lot is going to go a longer way. 

Right now, AEW is pandering to a captive audience. That is a smart thing to do when you're trying to start something on a grassroots level. That is not to say that their marketing campaigns won't get bigger and more ambitious when they have stars they want to promote and highlight.


----------



## FITZ

Dixie said:


> All of you AEW marks here saying it’s already larger than TNA ever was... CLEARLY haven’t looked at older rating stats, past endorsement deals and understand NOTHING about the wrestling business or business in general.
> 
> I’m *not* saying AEW won’t go beyond what TNA or even what WCW has accomplished in their past but, it’s WAY ago early to tell without seeing ratings, TV deals, endorsements, etc. Especially, with wrestling on an overall decline...
> 
> Realistically, TNA is the number 3 company in modern wrestling history. AEW isn’t even in that discussion yet...


I strongly disagree about wrestling being on an overall decline. WWE certainly is on a decline. I won't say the same about everywhere else. Business seems generally good for everyone else.


----------



## Dixie

FITZ said:


> I strongly disagree about wrestling being on an overall decline. WWE certainly is on a decline. I won't say the same about everywhere else. Business seems generally good for everyone else.


I see the point you make. There's certainly a buzz going around in terms of AEW. Time will tell - bottom line. Like I said, perhaps AEW will blow everyones expectations and be larger than WCW and TNA! That would be great for the business in general.


----------



## hmmm488

As unlikely as it is to even imagine, just imagine the shitstorm if Triple H himself jumped over to AEW.

Also with the Khan's involvement, perhaps they could get Blake Bortles and company to do some promotional work and/or appearance(s). Especially with Vince starting up the XFL again.


----------



## Beatles123

hmmm488 said:


> As unlikely as it is to even imagine, just imagine the shitstorm if Triple H himself jumped over to AEW.
> 
> Also with the Khan's involvement, perhaps they could get Blake Bortles and company to do some promotional work and/or appearance(s). Especially with Vince starting up the XFL again.


Why in this alternate timeline would HHH do that when he's being groomed to RUN the company when vince dies?


----------



## The Wood

I honestly think Shane jumping is more realistic than Triple H jumping.


----------



## Beatles123

If anyone powerful in wrestling endorses AEW it will be ted turner.


----------



## Chrome

The Wood said:


> I honestly think Shane jumping is more realistic than Triple H jumping.


Yeah, no chance in hell (pun not intended lol) that Triple H jumps ship. Shane isn't likely jumping either, but he's always struck me as the black sheep of the family, so if anyone jumps it'd be him.


----------



## Taroostyles

The last thing that a company trying to be an alternative to WWE needs is a McMahon involved. That is not changing the world.


----------



## famicommander

Yeah, let's hire a McMahon, Jim Cornette, Vince Russo, Jeff Jarrett, and Eric Bischoff! That'll really move the industry forward! Maybe one of the Penas and Inoki while we're at it. Are there any Crocketts still kicking?


----------



## Yato

I don't want a bunch of WWE castoffs, whether it's wrestlers or on screen personnel clogging up AEW. For AEW to be an alternative it needs to showcase non-WWE talent.


----------



## looper007

As long as it doesn't become the Elite show, with Bucks, Page, Brandi, Cody and Omega (he's going to sign) hogging the limelight. I have faith in them that it won't become like that. Having Jericho and Pac onboard is a big plus for them. The women's division will need some top talent as will the tag team division.

They have a battle on their hands to get the best talent really. I still think even with a top TV deal and good money on the table, I still think a good percentage of indie talent will still go for WWE, just cause it's the number 1 place to be. Even if it means going through NXT, and ending up been barely used on the main roster and on AEW they would be one of the top stars, get paid just as much and get regular TV time. I still think a good few would pick WWE route over AEW.

Throw in ROH, Impact and MLW signing up talent too. They need to get a move on and get on top of the indie talent as soon as they make a name. Making their own stars should be the number 1 mission for AEW.



Chrome said:


> Me too. I think he goes to WWE eventually, but not for another 3-4 years.


Nah, I don't see him going to WWE at all. I think him and The Bucks will be two acts that will down as some big names to never appear in WWE. I never got the feeling that WWE was the dream move for Omega. If he isn't signing now then I don't see it happening ever.


----------



## Chrome

Hazwoper said:


> I don't want a bunch of WWE castoffs, whether it's wrestlers or on screen personnel clogging up AEW. For AEW to be an alternative it needs to showcase non-WWE talent.


Agree with this, which is why I think the partnership with OWE is important, as it allows them to showcase Chinese talent that hasn't been seen in the states yet. 



looper007 said:


> Nah, I don't see him going to WWE at all. I think him and The Bucks will be two acts that will down as some big names to never appear in WWE. I never got the feeling that WWE was the dream move for Omega. If he isn't signing now then I don't see it happening ever.


Guess we'll see. Personally, I think he's better off never going there, but I think he is intrigued by going there and having success, just to put it on his resume if nothing else. I mean, if they offer him an INSANE amount of money to go there, he almost has to go there imo.


----------



## Yato

Chrome said:


> Agree with this, which is why I think the partnership with OWE is important, as it allows them to showcase Chinese talent that hasn't been seen in the states yet.


Hopefully it works out for both companies because I can see AEW acting as a gateway to Chinese wrestling in the states. Providing a way for fans to overcome the language barrier, while acting as a pipeline to bring more Chinese talent to the US.


----------



## The Wood

Beatles123 said:


> If anyone powerful in wrestling endorses AEW it will be ted turner.


I don't think Ted Turner is really considered "powerful in wrestling" anymore, and there are probably a bunch of people who would jump in before him at this stage. 



Taroostyles said:


> The last thing that a company trying to be an alternative to WWE needs is a McMahon involved. That is not changing the world.


I don't think anyone is saying that they _want_ that to happen -- we're just talking likelihoods. Shane seems more likely simply because he's left before. And if he just headed up the relationship with China, maybe it wouldn't be so bad? The perception of stealing a McMahon could be huge for negotiations and stuff. But generally speaking, I am in agreement. Especially if they are going to insist they get their hands into creative or put themselves on-screen. 



famicommander said:


> Yeah, let's hire a McMahon, Jim Cornette, Vince Russo, Jeff Jarrett, and Eric Bischoff! That'll really move the industry forward! Maybe one of the Penas and Inoki while we're at it. Are there any Crocketts still kicking?


I would take Jim Cornette as an on-air personality and/or creative consultant any day of the week. Eric Bischoff, a McMahon, Jeff Jarrett and definitely Vince Russo can get fucked though. Well, Jarrett would have his uses, but I just think you've got to be careful of it getting the TNA stigma.


----------



## McGee

Big signings are on the horizen according to the Barnburner No Holds Barred Fired Up Podcast. Yeehaw the times are a changin.


----------



## TD Stinger

McGee said:


> Big signings are on the horizen according to the Barnburner No Holds Barred Fired Up Podcast. Yeehaw the times are a changin.


Barnburner is usually full of shit from what I've seen but hey, ya never know.


----------



## Beatles123

McGee said:


> Big signings are on the horizen according to the Barnburner No Holds Barred Fired Up Podcast. Yeehaw the times are a changin.


such as?



The Wood said:


> I don't think Ted Turner is really considered "powerful in wrestling" anymore, and there are probably a bunch of people who would jump in before him at this stage.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone is saying that they _want_ that to happen -- we're just talking likelihoods. Shane seems more likely simply because he's left before. And if he just headed up the relationship with China, maybe it wouldn't be so bad? The perception of stealing a McMahon could be huge for negotiations and stuff. But generally speaking, I am in agreement. Especially if they are going to insist they get their hands into creative or put themselves on-screen.
> 
> 
> 
> I would take Jim Cornette as an on-air personality and/or creative consultant any day of the week. Eric Bischoff, a McMahon, Jeff Jarrett and definitely Vince Russo can get fucked though. Well, Jarrett would have his uses, but I just think you've got to be careful of it getting the TNA stigma.


At his age, Cornette is done with the drama of wrestling's backstage scene. TNA has RUINED the fun of it for him.


----------



## USAUSA1

I am one of the few that enjoyed Cornette Roh booking but he is not the right fit for AEW. Let Cody get his feet wet and be like his father. Maybe bring in someone like Tony Givens or Dave Marquez to help out.


----------



## .christopher.

Beatles123 said:


> ROH most likely will never let them leave.


Thanks.

So, hypothetically speaking, if the Briscoes wanted to go, and AEW want them, it'd still be unlikely to happen?


----------



## The Wood

TD Stinger said:


> Barnburner is usually full of shit from what I've seen but hey, ya never know.


I thought Barnburner usually had some pretty good info? Either way, I’m fairly certain that from teases you can assume that Goldberg and Kenny Omega will be signing on. JR seems likely in March/April. DDP has been rumored for backstage stuff. Those are some pretty big names. 



Beatles123 said:


> At his age, Cornette is done with the drama of wrestling's backstage scene. TNA has RUINED the fun of it for him.


TNA and ROH did do a lot of damage to him, haha. I wouldn’t hire him to be the main booker or anything. But a promo with him interacting with The Young Bucks? In front of *those* fans? Money. He won’t full-time manage, but getting him to do commentary once in a blue moon (or for a specific match) and being on retainer as a guy you run ideas past so he can poke holes in some obvious things you didn’t think about would be a tremendous asset to any company. 



USAUSA1 said:


> I am one of the few that enjoyed Cornette Roh booking but he is not the right fit for AEW. Let Cody get his feet wet and be like his father. Maybe bring in someone like Tony Givens or Dave Marquez to help out.


Cornette’s relationship with ROH is such an interesting one. On one hand, I understand why some people didn’t like it. ROH certainly got more “constrained,” when it had that smark perception of being a spiritual successor to ECW in many ways. That being said, there’s no real debate that Corny legitimately saved that company. 



.christopher. said:


> Thanks.
> 
> So, hypothetically speaking, if the Briscoes wanted to go, and AEW want them, it'd still be unlikely to happen?


To be honest, I can’t imagine ROH contracts being that hard to get out of. AEW could also buy them out. That’s just not the “nice” game anyone is playing right now. When their deals come up, all avenues will probably be considered by Jay and Mark, including WWE. They might get a lot of New Japan attention this year if New Japan are stubborn about not working with AEW, which could be great for them. Hell, strictly talking talent, I’d take Jay Briscoe as a top gaijin in New Japan over Jay White.


----------



## TD Stinger

The Wood said:


> I thought Barnburner usually had some pretty good info? Either way, I’m fairly certain that from teases you can assume that Goldberg and Kenny Omega will be signing on. JR seems likely in March/April. DDP has been rumored for backstage stuff. Those are some pretty big names.
> 
> 
> 
> TNA and ROH did do a lot of damage to him, haha. I wouldn’t hire him to be the main booker or anything. But a promo with him interacting with The Young Bucks? In front of *those* fans? Money. He won’t full-time manage, but getting him to do commentary once in a blue moon (or for a specific match) and being on retainer as a guy you run ideas past so he can poke holes in some obvious things you didn’t think about would be a tremendous asset to any company.
> 
> 
> 
> Cornette’s relationship with ROH is such an interesting one. On one hand, I understand why some people didn’t like it. ROH certainly got more “constrained,” when it had that smark perception of being a spiritual successor to ECW in many ways. That being said, there’s no real debate that Corny legitimately saved that company.
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I can’t imagine ROH contracts being that hard to get out of. AEW could also buy them out. That’s just not the “nice” game anyone is playing right now. When their deals come up, all avenues will probably be considered by Jay and Mark, including WWE. They might get a lot of New Japan attention this year if New Japan are stubborn about not working with AEW, which could be great for them. Hell, strictly talking talent, I’d take Jay Briscoe as a top gaijin in New Japan over Jay White.


From what I’ve seen in the past, they’re one of the worst dirt sheets. And as far as Omega and JR going there, just anyone on the internet could say that and call it news.

Not sure why people want Goldberg though. They already have their mainstream guy in Jericho. And with Goldberg the best you’re getting is a 5 minute match and I’m not convinced he can do the same thing he did with Brock. And there’s really no one on the AEW roster I care to see him face.


----------



## famicommander

If they can get both Goldberg and Rhino and both are in good shape I could get into that.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Apparently AEW are trying to buy the rights to the All In footage from ROH, but the price is "too high"

https://www.pwtorch.com/site/2019/01/19/aew-roh-news-ownership-of-all-in-footage-what-will-happen-to-the-footage-in-the-future/


----------



## Taroostyles

Not surprising. A company with only 1 show to go off and they dont even own the footage. 

ROH is never gonna give that up, these 2 companies are direct rivals now.


----------



## Stinger Fan

The Wood said:


> ]I would take Jim Cornette as an on-air personality and/or creative consultant any day of the week. Eric Bischoff, a McMahon, Jeff Jarrett and definitely Vince Russo can get fucked though. Well, Jarrett would have his uses, but I just think you've got to be careful of it getting the TNA stigma.


Please no to Jim Cornette. He's not only stuck in the 70's with how the in ring work should be, but he spites popular wrestlers because they don't look like "wrasslers". The guy cant hold a job in wrestling because his ideas are trash and he can't get over that wrestling has past him by. Pus ,he also hates just about everyone on their roster, so I don't see how it would work anyway


----------



## Hangman

Stinger Fan said:


> Please no to Jim Cornette. He's not only stuck in the 70's with how the in ring work should be, but he spites popular wrestlers because they don't look like "wrasslers". The guy cant hold a job in wrestling because his ideas are trash and he can't get over that wrestling has past him by. Pus ,he also hates just about everyone on their roster, so I don't see how it would work anyway


I suppose you're a fan of what ever the fuck wrestling is supposed to be now? Dick flips, invisible hand grenades and dance breaks?


----------



## Death Rider

Ultron said:


> Stinger Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please no to Jim Cornette. He's not only stuck in the 70's with how the in ring work should be, but he spites popular wrestlers because they don't look like "wrasslers". The guy cant hold a job in wrestling because his ideas are trash and he can't get over that wrestling has past him by. Pus ,he also hates just about everyone on their roster, so I don't see how it would work anyway
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose you're a fan of what ever the fuck wrestling is supposed to be now? Dick flips, invisible hand grenades and dance breaks?
Click to expand...

Cornette is stuck in the past and comes off as a grumpy cunt. The only way I want him involved is a segment with the young bucks as that might attract a few more viewers.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Stinger Fan said:


> Please no to Jim Cornette. He's not only stuck in the 70's with how the in ring work should be, but he spites popular wrestlers because they don't look like "wrasslers". The guy cant hold a job in wrestling because his ideas are trash and he can't get over that wrestling has past him by. Pus ,he also hates just about everyone on their roster, so I don't see how it would work anyway


They should get Scott Hall, if he can say clean, he would be a great consultant for creative.


----------



## Jokerface17

birthday_massacre said:


> Stinger Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please no to Jim Cornette. He's not only stuck in the 70's with how the in ring work should be, but he spites popular wrestlers because they don't look like "wrasslers". The guy cant hold a job in wrestling because his ideas are trash and he can't get over that wrestling has past him by. Pus ,he also hates just about everyone on their roster, so I don't see how it would work anyway
> 
> 
> 
> They should get Scott Hall, if he can say clean, he would be a great consultant for creative.
Click to expand...

Can’t believe that I’m saying this but I agree 100%


----------



## Abisial

Ultron said:


> I suppose you're a fan of what ever the fuck wrestling is supposed to be now? Dick flips, invisible hand grenades and dance breaks?


Literally only one guy does dick flips, the grenade was ONE spot in a match 6 years ago, and dance breaks are not new in wrestling.


----------



## Hangman

Abisial said:


> Literally only one guy does dick flips, the grenade was ONE spot in a match 6 years ago, and dance breaks are not new in wrestling.


And how is anyone meant to take wrestling seriously with this shit happening?


----------



## Mr. Pec-Tacular

Really do hope we see Jessie in AEW!


----------



## Life010

Ultron said:


> And how is anyone meant to take wrestling seriously with this shit happening?


There was more ridiculous shit happening in the early 90's then now in modern day wrestling.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

When is Dean's deal up? They've totally fucked his heel turn. Maybe he needs to jump ship.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

BTE spoilers I guess?



Spoiler: BTE spoilers



Peter Avalon maybe signed? 

Regular in the west coast indy scene and has worked as a jobber in both WWE and TNA.


----------



## Hangman

Life010 said:


> There was more ridiculous shit happening in the early 90's then now in modern day wrestling.


Fuck seriously? New Day and their pancakes? Matt Hardy doing stupid shit, fucking dick flips? That pint sized prick no selling a ladder powerbomb?

I don't think this shit would have been produced back in the day.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Ultron said:


> And how is anyone meant to take wrestling seriously with this shit happening?


No, really, some asswipe gyrating around ringside with his fucking trombone is where it's at now. That's sports entertainment, right?


----------



## RiverFenix

MoxleyMoxx said:


> BTE spoilers I guess?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BTE spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Avalon maybe signed?
> 
> Regular in the west coast indy scene and has worked as a jobber in both WWE and TNA.


I thought the punchline was going to be Cody planning to offer everybody $1M with the promise WWE would double any offer only to have this wrestler come back and say wwe didn't know who he was and thus declined to match but that's okay because he signed it and is now AEW property.


----------



## Death Rider

Ultron said:


> Life010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was more ridiculous shit happening in the early 90's then now in modern day wrestling.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck seriously? New Day and their pancakes? Matt Hardy doing stupid shit, fucking dick flips? That pint sized prick no selling a ladder powerbomb?
> 
> I don't think this shit would have been produced back in the day.
Click to expand...




Reggie Dunlop said:


> Ultron said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how is anyone meant to take wrestling seriously with this shit happening?
> 
> 
> 
> No, really, some asswipe gyrating around ringside with his fucking trombone is where it's at now. That's sports entertainment, right?
Click to expand...

You are right and a turkey coming out an egg. Or a fucking undead zombie. Or someone giving birth to a fucking hand. Or fucking a corspe in a kane mask.


----------



## The Wood

TD Stinger said:


> From what I’ve seen in the past, they’re one of the worst dirt sheets. And as far as Omega and JR going there, just anyone on the internet could say that and call it news.
> 
> Not sure why people want Goldberg though. They already have their mainstream guy in Jericho. And with Goldberg the best you’re getting is a 5 minute match and I’m not convinced he can do the same thing he did with Brock. And there’s really no one on the AEW roster I care to see him face.


I'm honestly not sure, so I'll take your word on their credibility. As far as Omega and JR go, you're right, but I think the hints have definitely been there. The point I agree with on Goldberg is about who he goes up against. I don't think anyone really wants to see Goldberg vs. PAC, haha. That being said, they could _really_ use that star power somehow. 



Stinger Fan said:


> Please no to Jim Cornette. He's not only stuck in the 70's with how the in ring work should be, but he spites popular wrestlers because they don't look like "wrasslers". The guy cant hold a job in wrestling because his ideas are trash and he can't get over that wrestling has past him by. Pus ,he also hates just about everyone on their roster, so I don't see how it would work anyway


Let's not turn this into a Cornette thread, but that "stuck in the 70s" thing is complete internet myth bullshit. It started because he got at odds with Kevin Owens and The Young Bucks about their complete lack of psychology and inability to think past what they were doing in the moment and how it fit into the context of a wider show and the appeal of a product. These are completely valid points. Cornette's favorite workers in the business right now seem to be guys like Seth Rollins, AJ Styles, Samoa Joe, Dolph Ziggler, The Revival, American Alpha, The Briscoes and Adam Cole. These are the names he constantly and consistently mentions. I don't see how that can be argued as being "stuck in the past." 

The guy can't hold a job? He's been in the wrestling business since, what? The early/mid-80s? He never got fired from a territory, he walked out of WCW, he was with the WWF for 12 years, he worked in TNA until Russo got into Carter's skin and all the old guard was replaced in favor of "LolTNA" people and he was with ROH until he blew up at the incompetence of how it was run once upon a time (and legitimately saved the promotion while losing his mind). Now, his on-air ROH product may not have been for everyone. Cornette does have a prescriptionist view for how wrestling works best, but a large clash with the fan-base was because he was trying to change it from throw everything at the wall promotion that was sinking but popular with the rabid fan-base they had. It would have been the same result if he was brought in to make ECW better. Except, a funny story Corny tells is about how when he wrote himself off on-air people talked about how the product magically "got better," even though nothing had changed creatively. 

As far as looks and image goes, he's kind of got a point. Wrestling works best when you've got TV to promote it, and TV is still a visual medium. This is common sense. One of his favorite guys in ROH was Davey Richards, and he could be described as "bland." It's more about looking like you're an athlete, being professional about your profession so that casual audiences can live vicariously through you, as opposed to thinking they could kick your ass in a real fight and losing interest. And the advice he gave Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn has ironically been followed to the detail. And Cornette's plans for ROH is basically what NXT has become, except instead of Baltimore they did it in Orlando. So much for antiquated ideas. 

I used to buy into the "Corny is too old school for modern wrestling" thing, but then I actually listened to him. The guy is clearly brilliant. He touches on things that most people don't think of and that do affect your viewing as a wrestling fan. Logic is his guiding principle, which is what is severely lacking in wrestling today and why it has trouble breaking past the niche. 



Roy Mustang said:


> Cornette is stuck in the past and comes off as a grumpy cunt. The only way I want him involved is a segment with the young bucks as that might attract a few more viewers.


Cornette would actually draw heat from the sort of early audience AEW would attract. It would be magnicifent to see, and all Corny needs to do, as he points out, is tell the truth. 



Abisial said:


> Literally only one guy does dick flips, the grenade was ONE spot in a match 6 years ago, and dance breaks are not new in wrestling.


That's one guy too many. Dance breaks aren't new in wrestling? Firstly, I can't remember any of that from any card I've ever seen, but I also don't see how the longevity of stupid makes it any less stupid. What is the point of anything in wrestling if you take away the point of it? It's supposed to be some form of conflict. 

Someone pointed out that stupider stuff happened in the early 90s. Firstly, that doesn't excuse it now. Secondly, Cornette hated that shit too. How was that business in the early 90s, by the way? 



Mr. Pec-Tacular said:


> Really do hope we see Jessie in AEW!
> View attachment 78122


Haha, go for it, man!



Undertaker23RKO said:


> When is Dean's deal up? They've totally fucked his heel turn. Maybe he needs to jump ship.


Well, it's been fucked on all ends and it was doomed from the start. But he is in a very high profile "Holy shit, this is awful" spot. I think everyone, no matter how high profile they are, are going to be considering their options when their contracts expire.


----------



## famicommander

Ultron said:


> Fuck seriously? New Day and their pancakes? Matt Hardy doing stupid shit, fucking dick flips? That pint sized prick no selling a ladder powerbomb?
> 
> I don't think this shit would have been produced back in the day.


Mae Young gave birth to a hand.


----------



## Stinger Fan

The Wood said:


> Let's not turn this into a Cornette thread, but that "stuck in the 70s" thing is complete internet myth bullshit. It started because he got at odds with Kevin Owens and The Young Bucks about their complete lack of psychology and inability to think past what they were doing in the moment and how it fit into the context of a wider show and the appeal of a product. These are completely valid points. Cornette's favorite workers in the business right now seem to be guys like Seth Rollins, AJ Styles, Samoa Joe, Dolph Ziggler, The Revival, American Alpha, The Briscoes and Adam Cole. These are the names he constantly and consistently mentions. I don't see how that can be argued as being "stuck in the past."
> 
> The guy can't hold a job? He's been in the wrestling business since, what? The early/mid-80s? He never got fired from a territory, he walked out of WCW, he was with the WWF for 12 years, he worked in TNA until Russo got into Carter's skin and all the old guard was replaced in favor of "LolTNA" people and he was with ROH until he blew up at the incompetence of how it was run once upon a time (and legitimately saved the promotion while losing his mind). Now, his on-air ROH product may not have been for everyone. Cornette does have a prescriptionist view for how wrestling works best, but a large clash with the fan-base was because he was trying to change it from throw everything at the wall promotion that was sinking but popular with the rabid fan-base they had. It would have been the same result if he was brought in to make ECW better. Except, a funny story Corny tells is about how when he wrote himself off on-air people talked about how the product magically "got better," even though nothing had changed creatively.
> 
> As far as looks and image goes, he's kind of got a point. Wrestling works best when you've got TV to promote it, and TV is still a visual medium. This is common sense. One of his favorite guys in ROH was Davey Richards, and he could be described as "bland." It's more about looking like you're an athlete, being professional about your profession so that casual audiences can live vicariously through you, as opposed to thinking they could kick your ass in a real fight and losing interest. And the advice he gave Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn has ironically been followed to the detail. And Cornette's plans for ROH is basically what NXT has become, except instead of Baltimore they did it in Orlando. So much for antiquated ideas.
> 
> I used to buy into the "Corny is too old school for modern wrestling" thing, but then I actually listened to him. The guy is clearly brilliant. He touches on things that most people don't think of and that do affect your viewing as a wrestling fan. Logic is his guiding principle, which is what is severely lacking in wrestling today and why it has trouble breaking past the niche.


He gets accused of being stuck in the past because he deserves it. He complains about anything thats new and popular and doesn't like the fact that wrestlers are more athletic agile and just overall smaller. If something that isn't WWE related gets some sort of main stream recognition, he bitches because its usually something he's against. Stuff that actually does good for wrestling, he complains about it because it wouldn't have happened "back in the day" and it "exposes the business". The most hypocritical thing about Jim Cornette, is how he constantly complains about wrestlers like the Young Bucks and Joey Ryan "exposing the business" , despite him making money off exposing the business himself since literally the early 00's. I mean for Christ sakes, its 2019,he needs to understand that it isn't the same anymore, people know wrestling is fake(hell people knew in the 80s) and they know what they do in the ring isn't real or meant to be an actual real fight. The funny thing about his argument about how "fake" indie wrestling looks is that he doesn't seem to think Irish whips are a problem, despite being the most unrealistic thing in pro wrestling. Also, all those guys you mentioned except maybe Rollins and AJ, all wrestle more like the the older slower paced wrestlers of the past . Hell, even AJ Styles was considered a "spot monkey" back in his early days with TNA. All you did was reinforce the notion about what he likes, guys who wrestle similarly to one another and that's a problem. Wrestling needs variety with its in ring wrestlers, or else you'll get everyone being the same and no one would get behind anyone. 

You're giving Cornette way too much credit here. Owens or Zayn didn't do anything different than they did in ROH and they've refuted him on that and essentially laughed it off. Not sure why you are blindly believing Cornette on that and I don't buy for a second his plans for ROH was to be NXT , give me a break lol . If he thinks(or you think) Kevin Owens and the Young Bucks have no psychology, then he clearly knows nothing despite being in pro wrestling for as long as he has, or he flat out doesn't actually watch matches and watches just gifs like Vader did with the Ricochet vs Ospreay match. Which to my point, is a problem with being stuck in the past and being stubborn about it. I mean, he complained about Omega vs Okada at wrestle kingdom for "selling too much". At that point you just have to give up on the guy, he just wont give an inch to anyone . He willfully refused to get behind Steen and Generico because they weren't what he wanted. He flat out refused to listen to the fans and made Steen stay home simply out of spite for a guy getting over against his wishes. You don't see a problem there? Hell, he complains about Vince but my goodness, he did some of the same crap he does. Jim Cornette didn't hold a job with the WWF, didn't hold a job with TNA,didn't hold a job with ROH and he failed as a promoter with Smokey Mountain Wrestling. There comes a point where you'd have to think that maybe, its him not being good at his job and not the companies who let him go, for missing his talent . 



Ultron said:


> I suppose you're a fan of what ever the fuck wrestling is supposed to be now? Dick flips, invisible hand grenades and dance breaks?


I don't need to prove anything to you . I am not a fan of Joey Ryan I do not watch PWG as its not for me and I do not watch WWE programming every week nor do I think everything they do is gold. Just because I think Jim Cornette is stuck in the past doesn't make me some sort of apologist for everything you dislike in wrestling. Fact is, wrestling has always evolved, want proof of that? Watch a Lou Thesz 50 minute match from the 50s , then watch Bret Hart vs Shawn Michaels Iron Man match and tell me which you prefer



Roy Mustang said:


> You are right and a turkey coming out an egg. Or a fucking undead zombie. Or someone giving birth to a fucking hand. Or fucking a corspe in a kane mask.


Don't forget Robocop , chamber of horrors match, chucky on WCW, the Yeti etc etc etc


----------



## Mister Abigail

Ultron said:


> I don't think this shit would have been produced back in the day.


Perry Saturn and Moppy.

Beaver Cleavage

Val Venis And CHOPPY CHOPPY

PMS And Meat

Drunk Hawk

Sexual Chocolate and the transvestite.

'Head'

Pepper.

Big Show's dad

Hornswoggle.

The fucking laptop.

But nope, no shit there from back in the day.


----------



## Booooo

Yeah but theres something about this shit that comes off as cringy Neckbeard shit compared to b4. Maybe once they have an actual TV show it will feel different.......


----------



## Taroostyles

Pro wrestling always has and always will have some cringe. We are talking about a predetermined theatrical performance concept, no era or company is immune. 

Is there campy indy shit? Definitely. Is there campy WWE shit? Definitely.


----------



## Beatles123

The difference is BTE is intentionally corny and self aware, unlike WWE.


----------



## Donnie

"You don't even have TV" :lmao Holy shit, that self awareness of what people are trying to say to discredit this in any way.


----------



## Beatles123

Ace said:


> "You don't even have TV" :lmao Holy shit, that self awareness of what people are trying to say to discredit this in any way.


WWE would never do that. So nice to see~


----------



## Vic

Just reading the last couple of pages and Ultron getting rightfully rekt for his ridiculous posts about "this shit wasn't in the 90s" :lmao.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Jumping the gun a bit but anyone else think that they should have an annual G1 Climax style round robin tournament somewhere down the line?

They've talked about wins and losses counting and presenting it as a sportier product and what's more sporty than a round robin tournament where wins and losses literally count? Tony Khan is a stats geek so they could keep track of the wrestlers win-loss records and all that stuff all year long and then when it's time for the tournament have the top 20 or so wrestlers qualify instead of just randomly picking the participants. 

Also a pretty good way to make stars which they need to do and allows for longer term storytelling which they've also talked about.


----------



## TD Stinger

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Jumping the gun a bit but anyone else think that they should have an annual G1 Climax style round robin tournament somewhere down the line?
> 
> They've talked about wins and losses counting and presenting it as a sportier product and what's more sporty than a round robin tournament where wins and losses literally count? Tony Khan is a stats geek so they could keep track of the wrestlers win-loss records and all that stuff all year long and then when it's time for the tournament have the top 20 or so wrestlers qualify instead of just randomly picking the participants.
> 
> Also a pretty good way to make stars which they need to do and allows for longer term storytelling which they've also talked about.


They'd need to fill out their roster more before I could answer that question. It's one thing to do a tournament like that with guys like Omega, Okada, Naito, Tana, Suzuki, Elgin, among others.

But doing so with guys like Cody, MJF, Janela, Hangman, etc. doesn't really excite me at the moment. Plus I don't want them to look like they're directly copying NJPW either, who (from what I see of wrestling) basically own the round robin format.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

TD Stinger said:


> They'd need to fill out their roster more before I could answer that question. It's one thing to do a tournament like that with guys like Omega, Okada, Naito, Tana, Suzuki, Elgin, among others.
> 
> But doing so with guys like Cody, MJF, Janela, Hangman, etc. doesn't really excite me at the moment. Plus I don't want them to look like they're directly copying NJPW either, who (from what I see of wrestling) basically own the round robin format.


Fair point and I agree, you obviously need the wrestlers to do it, hence why I said somewhere down the line, as in 2-3 years from now when they and their wrestlers will presumably be a bit more established. 

I think All Japan does a round robin too, and in the US ROH have done it a few times though with only a few wrestlers so it's not just a NJPW thing.


----------



## Taroostyles

An international showcase would be great, whether its teams or singles it could be truly special. 

They still haven't even announced how they are going to determine the 1st champion, I pray that it's not just a match between PAC and Page that was setup at a press conference. Not the way to crown a new company's 1st world champion.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Jumping the gun a bit but anyone else think that they should have an annual G1 Climax style round robin tournament somewhere down the line?
> 
> They've talked about wins and losses counting and presenting it as a sportier product and what's more sporty than a round robin tournament where wins and losses literally count? Tony Khan is a stats geek so they could keep track of the wrestlers win-loss records and all that stuff all year long and then when it's time for the tournament have the top 20 or so wrestlers qualify instead of just randomly picking the participants.
> 
> Also a pretty good way to make stars which they need to do and allows for longer term storytelling which they've also talked about.


That would require foresight, continuity, and long-term planning. Oh wait, we're not talking about WWE now, are we. So this could definitely work.


----------



## Hangman

Vic said:


> Just reading the last couple of pages and Ultron getting rightfully rekt for his ridiculous posts about "this shit wasn't in the 90s" :lmao.


OK genius where in the fuck did I say the fucking 90s?

Fucking nowhere. I'm talking golden years 70s and 80s when it was old school wrasslin. 

I suggest that you learn to fucking read posts before calling me out. 

Meet me in Rants if you want to continue this discussion.


----------



## Vic

Ultron said:


> OK genius where in the fuck did I say the fucking 90s?
> 
> Fucking nowhere. I'm talking golden years 70s and 80s when it was old school wrasslin.
> 
> I suggest that you learn to fucking read posts before calling me out.
> 
> Meet me in Rants if you want to continue this discussion.


Your post is still bullshit regardless of the era you were talking about as many have pointed out and again rightfully buried you over the camp in wrestling has been a thing for several decades now. The Elite didn't create it and WWE/WCW certainly didn't either. Get a clue. And just to make things even clearer, yes there was camp in wrestling in the 70s and 80s to even suggest otherwise is ludicrous. Do your homework before you make a ballsy statement next time.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Ultron avatar guy is always taking wrestling waaaay too seriously :lol like that guy doesn't tolerate laughter and that just makes me laugh


----------



## Chrome

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087701027363713024
Guessing :cornette isn't joining AEW then lol.


----------



## BigCy

I have to side with Ultron here. I understood right off that he meant Golden Age although he never mentioned it by name, it's the others that brought up the 90's as a cheap way to argue his point. Although there was camp and stuff like that in the 70's and 80's you can't honestly and intelligently argue the point that it was at a much less frequency than now and a lot less ridiculous back then than now. What you CAN argue and have an opinion about is whether or not it is ok or it's something you like and not everybody has to agree or like the way the trends are going. Pro Wrestling fans all like something different. I'm a fan of older school stuff like NWACrockett 80's wrasslin', that's what I like and no one will change my opinion. I do like some modern stuff too like modern NJPW but if someone else doesn't like it who am I to tell them they're wrong? If some of you like dick flips and fake grenades who is anyone else to say that you can't enjoy it?


----------



## dele

Ultron said:


> OK genius where in the fuck did I say the fucking 90s?
> 
> Fucking nowhere. I'm talking golden years 70s and 80s when it was old school wrasslin.
> 
> I suggest that you learn to fucking read posts before calling me out.
> 
> Meet me in Rants if you want to continue this discussion.


Welcome to Other Wrestling.



Chrome said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087701027363713024
> Guessing :cornette isn't joining AEW then lol.


Today on Jim Cornette's podcast: Jim laments the death of "real wrasslin" in his first segment and then goes step by step through how to book and work a wrestling event.

The fact that they aren't bringing him on board isn't a bad thing, it's a good thing :rodgers2


----------



## Beatles123

Jesus fucking christ Ultron what the fuck are you doing? fpalm

Cornette being a grumpy old man again fpalm


----------



## Chandler Ward

AEW is gonna be big competition for WWE once it gets off the ground. I know NJPW is a great competitor and IMO is better than WWE at the moment, if AEW lands tv deals and becomes main stream and takes the likes of Zack Ryder, The Revival, Tye Dillinger, Shinsuke Nakamura, Andrade, Mike Bennett, Dolph Ziggler, etc. and then big stars from ROH like Jay Lethal, The Briscoe Brothers and such then AEW is looking damn good


----------



## Donnie

AEW better offer my dudes a contract. I'll now leave you to figure out who I mean. 

Also, Davey better not even DREAM of making a comeback.


----------



## Beatles123

Ace said:


> AEW better offer my dudes a contract. I'll now leave you to figure out who I mean.
> 
> Also, Davey better not even DREAM of making a comeback.


Revival aint leaving Haitch's grip of doom, breh


----------



## Donnie

Beatles123 said:


> Revival aint leaving Haitch's grip of doom, breh


Not who I meant. HINT: They worked for PWG.


----------



## Beatles123

Ace said:


> Not who I meant. HINT: They worked for PWG.


Where they in WWE?


----------



## Donnie

Beatles123 said:


> Where they in WWE?


No.


----------



## Beatles123

Ace said:


> No.


Were they PWG tag champs?


----------



## Donnie

Beatles123 said:


> Were they PWG tag champs?


Yes.


----------



## Beatles123

Ace said:


> Yes.


Lucha Bros.


----------



## Donnie

Beatles123 said:


> Lucha Bros.


Nope. Try early 2010's


----------



## Beatles123

Unbreakable F'n Machines?


----------



## Donnie

Beatles123 said:


> Unbreakable F'n Machines?


:andre Hell No.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

what is this, a game of Guess Who? unkout


It's Super Smash Brothers. :side:


----------



## Donnie

MoxleyMoxx said:


> what is this, a game of Guess Who? unkout
> 
> 
> It's Super Smash Brothers. :side:


Guess Who is a GOAT game.


Also 


:fuckyeah That's the answer, Moxx. One of my favourite teams. DAT LADDER MATCH :banderas wens3


----------



## Beatles123

Ace said:


> Guess Who is a GOAT game.
> 
> 
> Also
> 
> 
> :fuckyeah That's the answer, Moxx. One of my favourite teams. DAT LADDER MATCH :banderas wens3


:ha AFTER ALL THE GOOD TEAMS I MENTIONED, YOU PICK THE ONE I'VE SEEN THE LEAST OF! :heston

Not denying they're good. i just never thought of them as huge like some other tag teams.


----------



## MC

Ace said:


> AEW better offer my dudes a contract. I'll now leave you to figure out who I mean.
> 
> Also, Davey better not even DREAM of making a comeback.












COME BACK, DAVEY :rusevyes


----------



## TD Stinger

Ace said:


> Guess Who is a GOAT game.
> 
> 
> Also
> 
> 
> :fuckyeah That's the answer, Moxx. One of my favourite teams. DAT LADDER MATCH :banderas wens3


I thought those guys couldn’t work in the US?


----------



## Donnie

TD Stinger said:


> I thought those guys couldn’t work in the US?





MC said:


> COME BACK, DAVEY :rusevyes


:mj2 FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK. Really?


That gif isn't even in the top 5 shitty things that faux MMA, fake paramedic, goofball has done.


----------



## MC

Ace said:


> That gif isn't even in the top 5 shitty things that faux MMA, fake paramedic, goofball has done.


Ah well. I still like him. 

BTW Jujutsu Jack off >>>> Faux MMA

Thank you Kevin wens3


----------



## TD Stinger

Ace said:


> :mj2 FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK. Really?
> 
> 
> That gif isn't even in the top 5 shitty things that faux MMA, fake paramedic, goofball has done.


I know they worked The Bucks in ROH when ROH were in Canada. And I thought at the time someone in the thread mentioned that.

Maybe it was Obsfucation?


----------



## Death Rider

Ace said:


> AEW better offer my dudes a contract. I'll now leave you to figure out who I mean.
> 
> Also, Davey better not even DREAM of making a comeback.


Jimmy havoc would be very cool I agree Donnie


----------



## Donnie

Roy Mustang said:


> Jimmy havoc would be very cool I agree Donnie


I'm actually a HUGE Havoc fan, Roy. So, FUCK YEAH :banderas


----------



## Death Rider

Ace said:


> Roy Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy havoc would be very cool I agree Donnie
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually a HUGE Havoc fan, Roy. So, FUCK YEAH <img src="http://i.imgur.com/BYFVNd7.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Banderas" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

Have you seen his recent cultaholic interviews as they were quite fun?


----------



## Donnie

Roy Mustang said:


> Have you seen his recent cultaholic interviews as they were quite fun?


No, I haven't . But I'll check them out.


----------



## Robbyfude

I hope the Revival manages to escape the contract of doom, but I wouldn't count on it as Triple H continues to visit every Indy promotion humming the Pokemon theme song.


----------



## Taroostyles

The battle for talent is gonna be different though, for every new indy or foreign talent that Hunter goes after there are talents already there that will go. This is where this is going to get tricky for AEW, they need some name talents and at the same time they need to tap into the hottest and freshest talent pool out there. 

It's a shame that AEW didn't get off the ground a year ago cause alot of the best talent that would have been available has signed since then. Walter, Keith Lee, Matt Riddle, Ricochet, etc.


----------



## Vic Capri

I'm looking forward to the exodus.

- Vic


----------



## Vic

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087580246621282305
Could mean nothing, but yeah...


----------



## Beatles123

Vic Capri said:


> I'm looking forward to the copout.
> 
> - Vic


?


----------



## Beatles123

Vic said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087580246621282305
> Could mean nothing, but yeah...


:nod Let the speculation begin...:hmm:


----------



## Life010

Vic said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087580246621282305
> Could mean nothing, but yeah...


Hmm why would it bother AEW if he's not going there? I can understand PWT wanting it down, but why AEW or did AEW buy PWT?


----------



## Vic

Life010 said:


> Hmm why would it bother AEW if he's not going there? I can understand PWT wanting it down, but why AEW or did AEW buy PWT?


I believe AEW owns a small part of PWT and PWT is also the master licensor for AEW so their name would appear on any dispute anyways. However them coming after Punk is odd if it isn’t for AEW talent merch based around him. Pure speculation but this is indeed fishy.


----------



## Taroostyles

It's not that AEW owns part of PWT but the wrestlers are basically like sub contractors. Now that PWT is the official licensor for the AEW merch though I wonder if it will get tricky with the talents eventually who aren't apart of AEW. Seems like the potential for alot of red tape. 

As far as the speculation, I think there is something brewing that is going to change everything. Anyone who has followed Punk knows that he more than anyone would love to dethrone Vince and Hunter. Punk/Omega could probably sell 20k tickets.


----------



## Vic

Taroostyles said:


> It's not that AEW owns part of PWT but the wrestlers are basically like sub contractors. Now that PWT is the official licensor for the AEW merch though I wonder if it will get tricky with the talents eventually who aren't apart of AEW. Seems like the potential for alot of red tape.
> 
> As far as the speculation, I think there is something brewing that is going to change everything. Anyone who has followed Punk knows that he more than anyone would love to dethrone Vince and Hunter. Punk/Omega could probably sell 20k tickets.


What's weird is how Punk is the first and thus far only talent affected by this, which definitely leads me to believe that something's more to this.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

I was a WCW guy until almost the very end and while I watched WWE at the same time and for a little while after I was always hoping for another promotion to come along and be real competition. I watched TNA around 05-06 and still watched WWE but my fandom was waning and I eventually stopped watching al together. Fast forward to Dec 17 I happened upon Raw while flipping through channels and say Samoa Joe (one of my favorite TNA guys) attacking someone on Raw. Just like that I'm back in. I was excited about learning these new wrestlers, joined WF and could not understand why you guys were always so negative. By June I could not watch Raw anymore and I understood. I now only watch the PPVs, NXT and NXT UK.

This has me excited. I haven't watched and really have no interest in watching Impact, RoH, MLW, LU or NJPW (despite actually living in Japan currently). I have never watched any of the Elite wrestle but Cody has the name recognition, especially his last name, to get some of the old fans that gave up like I did interested again. Getting Omega, Jericho, possibly Goldberg in some sort of role is/would be huge. I think they could convince CM Punk to come back but no one is talking about getting AJ Lee which could be just as important for the women's side. Plus I think they could get her even if they don't get him since they aren't WWE.

I think the first year or so would be a mix of old vets, indie talent and non-North American wrestlers until some of the more known WWE, RoH and Impact stars let their contracts expire. Then you could see an exodus into AEW. It's is going to be interesting seeing how WWE responds once their show starts. WWE announced the start of a New Era before AEW but nothing really seems new; very status quo. 

Sorry about the long post but I'm really looking forward to see what happens going forward with the state of pro wrestling.


----------



## TD Stinger

Taroostyles said:


> It's not that AEW owns part of PWT but the wrestlers are basically like sub contractors. Now that PWT is the official licensor for the AEW merch though I wonder if it will get tricky with the talents eventually who aren't apart of AEW. Seems like the potential for alot of red tape.
> 
> As far as the speculation, I think there is something brewing that is going to change everything. Anyone who has followed Punk knows that he more than anyone would love to dethrone Vince and Hunter. Punk/Omega could probably sell 20k tickets.


I don't know if it's "he wants to stick it to Hunter and Vince."

After hearing him talk and after all the lawsuits from Doctor Amann, I think it's more like "he wants nothing to do with Hunter and Vince." And honestly, throw pro wrestling in there as well.

I just don't get the feeling he wants to be around pro wrestling in any way, shape, or form right now. Now obviously he loves it, or used to at least. And that passion can come back. And one day it very well could. And of course, money talks, if AEW wanted to break the bank for him, so to speak.

But right now, in this very moment, I don't see Punk making any kind of move.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

AEW trademarked phrases "Fight for the Fallen" and "Change the Universe"

https://www.sescoops.com/aew-files-new-trademark-application/

I guess "Change the World" was already in use so they went with Universe instead.


----------



## Taroostyles

TD Stinger said:


> I don't know if it's "he wants to stick it to Hunter and Vince."
> 
> After hearing him talk and after all the lawsuits from Doctor Amann, I think it's more like "he wants nothing to do with Hunter and Vince." And honestly, throw pro wrestling in there as well.
> 
> I just don't get the feeling he wants to be around pro wrestling in any way, shape, or form right now. Now obviously he loves it, or used to at least. And that passion can come back. And one day it very well could. And of course, money talks, if AEW wanted to break the bank for him, so to speak.
> 
> But right now, in this very moment, I don't see Punk making any kind of move.


I definitely think in his heart of hearts he still wants to show them that they made a mistake in not making him the guy after Cena. I dont think he will ever say that publicly cause he doesn't want anyone to think it bothers him but how could it not? 

I'm not saying he's gonna back with any certainty but I have to believe that fire is still within him somewhere.


----------



## ColonelLanda

I’m hearing an offer to Punk was made, but he turned it down.

But I don’t know. I wouldn’t get my hopes up since he is contracted to UFC. Would be cool though.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hangman

I wouldn't get you hopes up about Punk. The guy comes across as being done with wrestling.


----------



## volde

TD Stinger said:


> I don't know if it's "he wants to stick it to Hunter and Vince."
> 
> After hearing him talk and after all the lawsuits from Doctor Amann, I think it's more like "he wants nothing to do with Hunter and Vince." And honestly, throw pro wrestling in there as well.
> 
> I just don't get the feeling he wants to be around pro wrestling in any way, shape, or form right now. Now obviously he loves it, or used to at least. And that passion can come back. And one day it very well could. And of course, money talks, if AEW wanted to break the bank for him, so to speak.
> 
> But right now, in this very moment, I don't see Punk making any kind of move.


I feel like he has more to lose than to gain from AEW. He has already made his case and only stupid people argue that he wasn't a top star and a draw. And imagine if AEW ends up tanking? That would provide ammo for those stupid people. 

It is not like Jericho who, despite being great and always being in relevant programs, was never really considered as a top guy. So to him I think it is important to show that he is a draw.


----------



## TD Stinger

Taroostyles said:


> I definitely think in his heart of hearts he still wants to show them that they made a mistake in not making him the guy after Cena. I dont think he will ever say that publicly cause he doesn't want anyone to think it bothers him but how could it not?
> 
> I'm not saying he's gonna back with any certainty but I have to believe that fire is still within him somewhere.


I don't think Punk really looks at his situation like that. Look, Punk's a smart guy. I'm pretty sure he knew that Cena would always be "The Guy" with his relationship to the kids and everything else.

Punk's eventual bad relationship with WWE I don't think has anything to do with that. It was a combination of things like the Ryback incidents, the whole Staph Infection nonsense, the lawsuits afterwards. And the absolute kicker in it all, firing him on his wedding day in a clear attempt to spite him.

And the thing is, even Punk himself said he could have ended up back in WWE had WWE just let cooler heads prevail and waited things out a bit more. I don't think that has anything to do with Cena or Punk's "spot" per say. It has more to do with a string of bad decisions on WWE's part.


----------



## Vox Machina

I doubt Punk ever wrestles again, but I could see him joining AEW to be a color commentator.


----------



## Taroostyles

TD Stinger said:


> I don't think Punk really looks at his situation like that. Look, Punk's a smart guy. I'm pretty sure he knew that Cena would always be "The Guy" with his relationship to the kids and everything else.
> 
> Punk's eventual bad relationship with WWE I don't think has anything to do with that. It was a combination of things like the Ryback incidents, the whole Staph Infection nonsense, the lawsuits afterwards. And the absolute kicker in it all, firing him on his wedding day in a clear attempt to spite him.
> 
> And the thing is, even Punk himself said he could have ended up back in WWE had WWE just let cooler heads prevail and waited things out a bit more. I don't think that has anything to do with Cena or Punk's "spot" per say. It has more to do with a string of bad decisions on WWE's part.


I just disagree. Punk has always had a chip on his shoulder the size of an asteroid, he's made it pretty clear that he felt he should have been their top star. And those bad decisions you listed to me would only fuel my fire if I was him.

I think you're arguing an entire different point. You're talking more why he left and how it happened, I'm talking the reasons and feelings that might spur him to change his mind and one of those would certainly be to show them that they were wrong.


----------



## TD Stinger

Taroostyles said:


> I just disagree. Punk has always had a chip on his shoulder the size of an asteroid, he's made it pretty clear that he felt he should have been their top star. And those bad decisions you listed to me would only fuel my fire if I was him.
> 
> I think you're arguing an entire different point. You're talking more why he left and how it happened, I'm talking the reasons and feelings that might spur him to change his mind and one of those would certainly be to show them that they were wrong.


If Punk were still wrestling, you might have a point. But he’s been away from it for a long time and I doubt he concerns himself with things like that anymore. At the end of the he’s a businessman. If he comes back the main reason will how much money can he make.

And even back then, Punk would probably have stayed in WWE had they not screwed things up in the end despite Cena being the top guy. I’m just saying, the idea of him wanting to that far to prove a point just doesn’t mix with him anymore and even back in the day once he became a top 2 star, he knew he was set to the point where I don’t believe he cared about Vince choosing Cena over him.


----------



## Beatles123

Im really excited to her more about their staff~


----------



## DGenerationMC

Not gonna bite on this Punk stuff but it is weird.


----------



## ColonelLanda

I’ve seen it floated that Mike Tenay May join JR on the booth. Very down for that if true.


----------



## Beatles123

ColonelLanda said:


> I’ve seen it floated that Mike Tenay May join JR on the booth. Very down for that if true.


Dave needs to drop another news bomb. im tired if waiting. :flair


----------



## famicommander

How could anyone listen to JR's live NJPW commentary and want him anywhere near a wrestling promotion's commentary table in 2019?

He was great in his era and that era is over.


----------



## McGee

If Mr. Jim Ross is affiliated with this promotion than the WWE is dead in the water.


----------



## PavelGaborik

famicommander said:


> How could anyone listen to JR's live NJPW commentary and want him anywhere near a wrestling promotion's commentary table in 2019?
> 
> He was great in his era and that era is over.


He still had his moments. He's definitely passed it, and had trouble pronouncing some of the Japanese wrestlers names, but I don't think he was horrible. I mean, WWE has Renee Young on commentary weekly for Christ sakes.


----------



## Beatles123

LMAO!!!! :lol


----------



## Sbatenney

TD Stinger said:


> I don't think Punk really looks at his situation like that. Look, Punk's a smart guy. I'm pretty sure he knew that Cena would always be "The Guy" with his relationship to the kids and everything else.
> 
> Punk's eventual bad relationship with WWE I don't think has anything to do with that. It was a combination of things like the Ryback incidents, the whole Staph Infection nonsense, the lawsuits afterwards. And the absolute kicker in it all, *firing him on his wedding day in a clear attempt to spite him.*
> 
> And the thing is, even Punk himself said he could have ended up back in WWE had WWE just let cooler heads prevail and waited things out a bit more. I don't think that has anything to do with Cena or Punk's "spot" per say. It has more to do with a string of bad decisions on WWE's part.


I disagree that he was fired just to spite him on his wedding because remember Punk himself admits that Triple H reach out to him about returning which Punk basically blow him off and said he was focused on getting married. 

It seemed more a case of the WWE trying one last time to bring him back despite him walking out on them, after being blown off, I think they just gave Punk what he wanted. His way out so for Punk to bitch about it happening on his wedding day is him trying to play a victim card to excuse his unprofessional behaviour.

Honestly, despite the draw he would be, I think AEW should look at that as well a few other stories that have came out about him(many of which Jericho has said himself) and question if he really is right to build a company with. They likely have three big single stars in Cody, Jericho and likely Omega, they could build their own stars around them.


----------



## TD Stinger

Sbatenney said:


> I disagree that he was fired just to spite him on his wedding because remember Punk himself admits that Triple H reach out to him about returning which Punk basically blow him off and said he was focused on getting married.
> 
> It seemed more a case of the WWE trying one last time to bring him back despite him walking out on them, after being blown off, I think they just gave Punk what he wanted. His way out so for Punk to bitch about it happening on his wedding day is him trying to play a victim card to excuse his unprofessional behaviour.
> 
> Honestly, despite the draw he would be, I think AEW should look at that as well a few other stories that have came out about him(many of which Jericho has said himself) and question if he really is right to build a company with. They likely have three big single stars in Cody, Jericho and likely Omega, they could build their own stars around them.


You know, you could be right. But, and maybe I'm being naïve, but I take him at this word when he said how much getting fired on his wedding day pissed him off. And honestly I think all the staph infection stuff could have been water under the bridge had they not done that and started all these issues in court.

The way I remember Punk telling the story, he said they could talk when he got back from his honeymoon. I'm not say Punk was right in what he was doing, but if you're WWE, just take a step back and work it out with him later. And if they do that, again, he probably would have been back after awhile.

As far as AEW goes, I don't think they will hold onto the dream of "building around Punk" because if Punk does wrestle again, I can see it being a 1 and Done kind of deal for a big pay day.


----------



## Isuzu

Joey Janela? Im sorry but I cant help just to laugh out loud at the thought of this guy becoming a house-hold name. Seriously, joey janela? sounds like a mechanic from new jersey.
I guess AEW signed the jobbers first then the big names later in the year?


----------



## shandcraig

Isuzu said:


> Joey Janela? Im sorry but I cant help but just laugh at the thought of this guy becoming a house-hold name. Seriously, joey janela? sounds like a mechanic from new jersey.
> I guess AEW signed the jobbers first then the big names later in the year?


i completly agree with you but only because of how he presented himself on the indy scene. But the point is and of course you might not agree and thats cool.But i think they see the bigger picture that he will form into. Same goes forHangman" Adam Page, He is in the making of being a big star. I mean we could all be wrong but a company needs to take chances on new guys.Look at every company that did this and big stars came out. WWF and WCW both have done this and some of the best stars grow into something. Dont expect these guys to be main eventing but given a platform to we hope turn into something great. I see the magic that might come out of joey but it might not. I always gave many guys in TNA a chance. We can only see in time i guess.


----------



## ColonelLanda

famicommander said:


> How could anyone listen to JR's live NJPW commentary and want him anywhere near a wrestling promotion's commentary table in 2019?
> 
> He was great in his era and that era is over.




This won’t be a JR who’s recording commentary for 8 episode of NJPW and then doing a big show every so often. This will be a JR doing weekly live TV. I’d figure he’ll be more prepared.


----------



## Isuzu

shandcraig said:


> i completly agree with you but only because of how he presented himself on the indy scene. But the point is and of course you might not agree and thats cool.But i think they see the bigger picture that he will form into. Same goes forHangman" Adam Page, He is in the making of being a big star. I mean we could all be wrong but a company needs to take chances on new guys.Look at every company that did this and big stars came out. WWF and WCW both have done this and some of the best stars grow into something. Dont expect these guys to be main eventing but given a platform to we hope turn into something great. I see the magic that might come out of joey but it might not. I always gave many guys in TNA a chance. We can only see in time i guess.


I'm sure a guy walking around with a noose will go over will with the advertisers, social justice warriors, soccer moms and others that might be strongly offended, as they will say it's offensive or insensitive to prisoners on death row scheduled for death by hanging.


----------



## shandcraig

I understand if anyone thinks this comment is stupid. But i personally feel its important that this company trys to design some prestigious looking belts. The logo is very good and would look good on belts. We have to many companies creating tacky looking belts these days with all these colors and random miss matches and weird designs. Less is more and i personally feel a prestigious looking belt makes a promotion feel legit. Look at all the old school wrestling belts,Even older wcw or wwf belts compared to todays. NWA has classy belts or boxing belts.

NJPW top belts is a perfect example of how a proper belt can feel more legit as a champion


promotion feeling legit comes with legit belts. Look at MLW for an example,They have amazing designed belts and then you have there crappy cheesy colorful company logo slapped in the middle of nice belts,Its insane.


----------



## shandcraig

Isuzu said:


> I'm sure a guy walking around with a noose will go over will with the advertisers, social justice warriors, soccer moms and others that might be strongly offended, as they will say it's offensive or insensitive to prisoners on death row scheduled for death by hanging.


 the social justice is slowly being faught back and will slowly go away again,I wouldnt worry about that. Plus i dont think this company is going to go super cute promotion like wwe. 

A lot of people in the industry and other industries are sick of people complaining about nothing only to forget about what they complained about the next week and moved onto something else. That movement peaked and had a moment but its changing again thankfully. It will take time


----------



## Isuzu

shandcraig said:


> the social justice is slowly being faught back and will slowly go away again,I wouldnt worry about that. Plus i dont think this company is going to go super cute promotion like wwe.
> 
> A lot of people in the industry and other industries are sick of people complaining about nothing only to forget about what they complained about the next week and moved onto something else. That movement peaked and had a moment but its changing again thankfully. It will take time


You obviously are aware of the politically correct climate, So you know these guys can get away doing the over the top crazy stuff as they have on the indy circuit because no one cares or was watching. AEW will need to be watered down to get on a big network and a prime time slot, meaning they need to become "WWE lite" to be a viable competitor.


----------



## Life010

Isuzu said:


> You obviously are aware of the politically correct climate, So you know these guys can get away doing the over the top crazy stuff as they have on the indy circuit because no one cares or was watching. AEW will need to be watered down to get on a big network and a prime time slot, meaning they need to become "WWE lite" to be a viable competitor.


What over the top crazy stuff on the indies? The only crazy stuff i've seen are deathmatches and you won't see that in AEW obviously.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

As a business I would think catering to people who don't actually watch your product would be a terrible idea. If people get offended tell them to fuck off.


----------



## Isuzu

Life010 said:


> What over the top crazy stuff on the indies? The only crazy stuff i've seen are deathmatches and you won't see that in AEW obviously.


Ok say youre the TV exec which do you chose to appeal to a broader audience:

on one hand you have WWE, that is filled with men lathered in baby oil, eating pancakes from their tights and then you have dancing, and selfie sticks.... etc .. you get the point.

VS

Guy walking around with noose (hangman)

Possibly the face of the company Kenny Omega, making hand gesture of shooting his opponent with a gun before 'executing him with the one winged angel.

the rest of the roster whom pretty much made a name for themselves doing outrageous matches, for example as you alluded to "death matches"

Without the indy crutch of being free to do whatever they want, how will they be interesting characters when they will have to work within the rules of PG tv? because they will need to do that or else it will be banished to 2am on some unknown network.

sure AEW is probably cooler to watch occasionally but it will get old. What Im saying is, how will these guys be any different from the watered down WWE when AEW will have to play by the same rules?


----------



## Isuzu

Undertaker23RKO said:


> As a business I would think catering to people who don't actually watch your product would be a terrible idea. If people get offended tell them to fuck off.


um then they'll end up like ECW on a 2am slot with some XYZ channel . They need to be PG and family friendly to be aired on a respectable network and prime time. That's just how it is. No respectable network will air hardcore backyard wrestling in prime time. Advertisers would not go for that.


----------



## .christopher.

shandcraig said:


> I understand if anyone thinks this comment is stupid. But i personally feel its important that this company trys to design some prestigious looking belts. The logo is very good and would look good on belts. We have to many companies creating tacky looking belts these days with all these colors and random miss matches and weird designs. Less is more and i personally feel a prestigious looking belt makes a promotion feel legit. Look at all the old school wrestling belts,Even older wcw or wwf belts compared to todays. NWA has classy belts or boxing belts.
> 
> NJPW top belts is a perfect example of how a proper belt can feel more legit as a champion
> 
> promotion feeling legit comes with legit belts. Look at MLW for an example,They have amazing designed belts and then you have there crappy cheesy colorful company logo slapped in the middle of nice belts,Its insane.


No, your comment isn't stupid. I completely agree with you.

Every belt in the WWE now looks like a joke. From RAW to SmackDown to NXT. They're all hideous.

Go back to 2002 where you had the world title and undisputed title. They were both beautiful and made whoever was the champ feel that much bigger. Hell, the tag titles for both brands back then were a thing of beauty, too.

Whoever designs them nowadays needs to be fired. AEW need some tasty looking titles for sure.


----------



## shandcraig

.christopher. said:


> No, your comment isn't stupid. I completely agree with you.
> 
> Every belt in the WWE now looks like a joke. From RAW to SmackDown to NXT. They're all hideous.
> 
> Go back to 2002 where you had the world title and undisputed title. They were both beautiful and made whoever was the champ feel that much bigger. Hell, the tag titles for both brands back then were a thing of beauty, too.
> 
> Whoever designs them nowadays needs to be fired. AEW need some tasty looking titles for sure.


thats why i love the NWA belts,All the old belts and have that real champion feel. Branding is important.


----------



## Isuzu

.christopher. said:


> No, your comment isn't stupid. I completely agree with you.
> 
> Every belt in the WWE now looks like a joke. From RAW to SmackDown to NXT. They're all hideous.
> 
> Go back to 2002 where you had the world title and undisputed title. They were both beautiful and made whoever was the champ feel that much bigger. Hell, the tag titles for both brands back then were a thing of beauty, too.
> 
> Whoever designs them nowadays needs to be fired. AEW need some tasty looking titles for sure.


I dont think the design of the belt is as important or matters as much as who wears it. If its Kenny omega, Y2J or Cody Rhodes then ok,, a 'ugly" belt is fine or wouldnt matter as much.. if it's Joey Janela, Kazarian, or Zach Ryder then it doesn't matter how pretty the belt looks, it will still be trash because of who is wearing it.


----------



## .christopher.

shandcraig said:


> thats why i love the NWA belts,All the old belts and have that real champion feel. Branding is important.


Agreed!


Isuzu said:


> I dont think the design of the belt is as important or matters as much as who wears it. If its Kenny omega, Y2J or Cody Rhodes then ok,, a 'ugly" belt is fine or wouldnt matter as much.. if it's Joey Janela, Kazarian, or Zach Ryder then it doesn't matter how pretty the belt looks, it will still be trash because of who is wearing it.


Yeah, in the grand scheme of things it doesn't mean much, but I still think a good looking belt adds to the prestige.

Like, I love Daniel Bryan. He's probably just behind Stone Cold as my favourite of all time. I hate seeing him with that ugly title, though. I mean, I'm glad he's got it as it means he's on top, but it's so ugly. To me, even though Bryan is holding it, and another favourite of mine in Lesnar is holding the red version, I don't like seeing either title.


----------



## Isuzu

.christopher. said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Yeah, in the grand scheme of things it doesn't mean much, but I still think a good looking belt adds to the prestige.
> 
> Like, I love Daniel Bryan. He's probably just behind Stone Cold as my favourite of all time. I hate seeing him with that ugly title, though. I mean, I'm glad he's got it as it means he's on top, but it's so ugly. To me, even though Bryan is holding it, and another favourite of mine in Lesnar is holding the red version, I don't like seeing either title.


It's always been that way. i always like the WCW/ NWA titles better than WWF winged eagle belt, however because Hulk Hogan was WWF champion with that ugly winged eagle belt, it was seen as more prestigious than when Ric flair was holding the NWA title at the same time, because Hogan was the bigger star , so the uglier belt was the more prestigious one to most people.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

To me how the belt looks is not as important as how it's booked. If AEW foes a good job with it's booking of their champs then they're all good. 

I personally don't see anything wrong with any of the belts in any promotion today.



Isuzu said:


> um then they'll end up like ECW on a 2am slot with some XYZ channel . They need to be PG and family friendly to be aired on a respectable network and prime time. That's just how it is. No respectable network will air hardcore backyard wrestling in prime time. Advertisers would not go for that.


Then they'll just be WWE lite and honestly. That'll hurt them in the long run I feel like.


----------



## shandcraig

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Then they'll just be WWE lite and honestly. That'll hurt them in the long run I feel like.


that guy sounds pro wwe. He does not even realize that the politically

correct nonsense is going back to its natural order of things and all the cry babies are turning the oposite way. 

Noone was saying a promotion should be like ecw.Look at wcw they had tastful adult storylines but the guy thinks everything should be what wwe is doing which wwe themselves will change soon enough. 


Theres so many options for a direction a company can go.Noone needs to be wwe lite.


I agree if they had the best belts in the world but bad booking it wont matter.My point is if everything goes well it ads an element of prestige if you add a legit belt ontop of that. Plus how you treat your belt too. NJPW is a perfect example of that with how they treat the world belt


----------



## Chrome

I think if they can find a nice balance between WWE PG and TV-14 Attitude Era, they'll be alright.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Chrome said:


> I think if they can find a nice balance between WWE PG and TV-14 Attitude Era, they'll be alright.


Not even a balance. I think there's tons of shit they can do with a PG rating that they don't have to resort to childish and kiddie shit like the WWE does.


----------



## famicommander

PavelGaborik said:


> He still had his moments. He's definitely passed it, and had trouble pronouncing some of the Japanese wrestlers names, but I don't think he was horrible. I mean, WWE has Renee Young on commentary weekly for Christ sakes.


I don't care who WWE has on commentary. I don't watch their garbage shows and whatever they're doing is not an excuse for JR.



ColonelLanda said:


> This won’t be a JR who’s recording commentary for 8 episode of NJPW and then doing a big show every so often. This will be a JR doing weekly live TV. I’d figure he’ll be more prepared.


He's completely unprofessional.

He didn't even bother learning the names of the talent for the first NJPW show on US soil. He couldn't even tell the Briscoes, who by that point had already won 3 belts in NJPW, 10 in ROH, and one in NOAH, apart from one another. 

He doesn't even get the names of the same talent he calls on a regular basis correct. He doesn't know their moves, he doesn't follow the overall storylines, he can't keep up with the action anymore, and he spends the majority of his time talking about WWE or hocking his horrible BBQ sauce or podcast.

Jim Ross is a relic of a bygone era. He was amazing in his day but it's time to step away.

Mauro Ranallo is better.
Joey Styles is better.
Tony Schiavone is better.
Kevin Kelly is better.
Ian Riccaboni is better.
Mike Tenay would be better if they can coax him out of retirement.
Matt Striker is better when he's not trolling.


----------



## genghis hank

Not meaning to be negative, because I want AEW to succeed, but i’m getting the impression that it won’t be a product that i’m interested in.

The lack of a writer, and the very odd comment from Tony Khan that wrestlers pay will be influenced by their win/loss record scream to me that it’s going to be a product driven by in-ring action over anything else. I really hope that this isn’t the case, i’d love an alternative to wwe that appeals to my tastes.


----------



## RapShepard

TD Stinger said:


> You know, you could be right. But, and maybe I'm being naïve, but I take him at this word when he said how much getting fired on his wedding day pissed him off. And honestly I think all the staph infection stuff could have been water under the bridge had they not done that and started all these issues in court.
> 
> 
> 
> The way I remember Punk telling the story, he said they could talk when he got back from his honeymoon. I'm not say Punk was right in what he was doing, but if you're WWE, just take a step back and work it out with him later. And if they do that, again, he probably would have been back after awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as AEW goes, I don't think they will hold onto the dream of "building around Punk" because if Punk does wrestle again, I can see it being a 1 and Done kind of deal for a big pay day.


But when he's already walked out on the jobs and been absent for 6 months does he really deserve "well he's getting married give him more time" respect from WWE's side? Especially when they were doing massive cuts anyway.


----------



## Death Rider

RapShepard said:


> But when he's already walked out on the jobs and been absent for 6 months does he really deserve "well he's getting married give him more time" respect from WWE's side? Especially when they were doing massive cuts anyway.


You can pick a day that is not his wedding day. It is not that hard. They did it out of spite and if I was him I would never go back


----------



## RapShepard

Roy Mustang said:


> You can pick a day that is not his wedding day. It is not that hard. They did it out of spite and if I was him I would never go back


 The way Punk left the company it should've been the best wedding gift ever, marries AJ and is no longer contractually tied to the company he clearly had no interest in being a part of. I don't get how folk buy into him being wronged given the context of the situation.


----------



## Beatles123

genghis hank said:


> Not meaning to be negative, because I want AEW to succeed, but i’m getting the impression that it won’t be a product that i’m interested in.
> 
> The lack of a writer, and the very odd comment from Tony Khan that wrestlers pay will be influenced by their win/loss record scream to me that it’s going to be a product driven by in-ring action over anything else. I really hope that this isn’t the case, i’d love an alternative to wwe that appeals to my tastes.


You're really overstating those comments IMO. Besides, Wrestling is at its absolute best when wrestlers write their own stuff.


----------



## RapShepard

Beatles123 said:


> You're really overstating those comments IMO. Besides, Wrestling is at its absolute best when wrestlers write their own stuff.


Promos and characters yes, storylines idk that seems like a new concept for an entire promotion. Is the active roster going to be writing the storylines or retired wrestlers?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx




----------



## Beatles123

RapShepard said:


> Promos and characters yes, storylines idk that seems like a new concept for an entire promotion. Is the active roster going to be writing the storylines or retired wrestlers?


I'd rather wrestlers have the ability to do what they want in a story instead of a team of soap opera writers and yes-men. To that end, let me rant on another reason why AEW is a godsend right now:

From NoDO -



> Dave Meltzer of F4WOnline.com noted that WWE talents have been told that once the new USA/FOX television deals begin, new contracts will be "way up" from past deals. Meltzer explained the situation:
> 
> "Because this is no longer a house-show driven and PPV-driven business, but a guaranteed TV rights-driven business, the old way of paying based on house shows and PPV numbers really is an anachronism from an era where to a degree, at least for the top guys, it did make sense. Even now you’ve got a downside but the chance if you are used well to beat that number."
> 
> Meltzer added that new contracts could be like sports leagues where the amount of money that the talents sign for would be what they make with a few bonus exceptions.


I don't see how even the most diehard WWE mark in the world can look at this news right here (or news that implies bigger contracts) and not be absolutely terrified for the future of wrestling as a whole. Sure, under this proposed scenario you have wrestlers getting paid more and good for them, but if it were to keep going up, big contracts on the same tier or style as the NFL if that were to become the standard would all but kill any hope for smaller companies. Maybe if the entire industry could afford it it would be one thing, but paying these guys out the ass with bonuses in only one or two would be INSANE. Does no one sit there and think about the damage a company like WWE would do once they expand into other markets with contracts like that? You'd basically have one company running the entire wrestling world after a point. One might sit and say "Oh, well, WWE's always had control of the market!" - YES, and that's the entire point! Monopoly is NEVER a good thing. It would at least be one thing if it were a company that was actuslly, y'know, GOOD and not up its own ass with revisionist history and propaganda to the point they have literally bred their audience to accept anything it gives them with unquestioning obedience, but that isn't the sort of company we're dealing with here.

There will come a time where WWE owns huge promotions on every continent and wrestling is so centralized that there IS no alternative unless what is currently the indy scene can eventually take some of the market share away from these fucks. Joke all about AEW and vanilla midgets and Janella looking plain all you want, but they are the best reasonable shot at a company with substantial funding that can diversify one's wrestling options we've had in a long time, and if you don't want to eventually live in a world where WWE is completely omnipresent one day, you better home they either are successful or something even bigger comes along.


----------



## RapShepard

Beatles123 said:


> I'd rather wrestlers have the ability to do what they want in a story instead of a team of soap opera writers and yes-men. To that end, let me rant on another reason why AEW is a godsend right now:
> 
> From NoDO -
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how even the most diehard WWE mark in the world can look at this news right here (or news that implies bigger contracts) and not be absolutely terrified for the future of wrestling as a whole. Sure, under this proposed scenario you have wrestlers getting paid more and good for them, but if it were to keep going up, big contracts on the same tier or style as the NFL if that were to become the standard would all but kill any hope for smaller companies. Maybe if the entire industry could afford it it would be one thing, but paying these guys out the ass with bonuses in only one or two would be INSANE. Does no one sit there and think about the damage a company like WWE would do once they expand into other markets with contracts like that? You'd basically have one company running the entire wrestling world after a point. One might sit and say "Oh, well, WWE's always had control of the market!" - YES, and that's the entire point! Monopoly is NEVER a good thing. It would at least be one thing if it were a company that was actuslly, y'know, GOOD and not up its own ass with revisionist history and propaganda to the point they have literally bred their audience to accept anything it gives them with unquestioning obedience, but that isn't the sort of company we're dealing with here.
> 
> There will come a time where WWE owns huge promotions on every continent and wrestling is so centralized that there IS no alternative unless what is currently the indy scene can eventually take some of the market share away from these fucks. Joke all about AEW and vanilla midgets and Janella looking plain all you want, but they are the best reasonable shot at a company with substantial funding that can diversify one's wrestling options we've had in a long time, and if you don't want to eventually live in a world where WWE is completely omnipresent one day, you better home they either are successful or something even bigger comes along.


1. I half agree, I think wrestlers should write the stories in wrestling companies. As long as they aren't full time active. Though if all parties agree to a story then cool run it. Ideally though just get creative minds that are looking to do new things. 

2. I don't think there's really a need to worry about it, as I'm willing to bet Vince is lying through his teeth. I think there will surely be an increase, but nothing too crazy. The reason big sports contract are so high is because they have player associations that negotiate and get revenue sharing. With wrestling and WWE not having a union/guilds or things like that, ultimately WWE give them the least amount more they can. Hell it's been almost 5 years of the network and we still don't know what the talent make from that. Sounds like the lies you tell to boost morale and convince folk to stick with you. 

Though if it turns out to be true then yeah I agree with you it's bad. Nobody should want WWE basically Wal-Marting the competition out of business.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

RapShepard said:


> Promos and characters yes, storylines idk that seems like a new concept for an entire promotion. Is the active roster going to be writing the storylines or retired wrestlers?


They (Cody?) said they're not going to be hiring writers -- but I can't believe they're going to try to fly without bookers. Somebody/some entity will be responsible for general story arcs, feuds and angles, and possbly agents to lay out the 'stories' they want the matches themselves to tell; they're just not going to be scripting every syllable uttered by every on-screen character, and I'm assuming that will apply to wrestlers as well as announcers and interviewers. In other words, set a direction, then let the talent run with it. At least that's what I get from what they've been saying.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Isuzu said:


> um then they'll end up like ECW on a 2am slot with some XYZ channel . They need to be PG and family friendly to be aired on a respectable network and prime time. That's just how it is. No respectable network will air hardcore backyard wrestling in prime time. Advertisers would not go for that.


It does not have to be PG to get a decent time slot.


----------



## shandcraig

Undertaker23RKO said:


> It does not have to be PG to get a decent time slot.


the guy quoted hardcore backyard wrestling. Dont waste your time


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

Reggie Dunlop said:


> They (Cody?) said they're not going to be hiring writers -- but I can't believe they're going to try to fly without bookers. Somebody/some entity will be responsible for general story arcs, feuds and angles, and possbly agents to lay out the 'stories' they want the matches themselves to tell; they're just not going to be scripting every syllable uttered by every on-screen character, and I'm assuming that will apply to wrestlers as well as announcers and interviewers. In other words, set a direction, then let the talent run with it. At least that's what I get from what they've been saying.


Has this ever been done in the history of wrestling?

Are you saying that the talent should come up with their own story lines?

How do you interchange stories, how do you make arcs?

What you propose sounds more like a sketch show then an actual effort of story lines


----------



## Jman55

DMD Mofomagic said:


> Has this ever been done in the history of wrestling?
> 
> Are you saying that the talent should come up with their own story lines?
> 
> How do you interchange stories, how do you make arcs?
> 
> What you propose sounds more like a sketch show then an actual effort of story lines


that's very obviously not what they're saying they're saying they'll have a general story to tell and it's upto the talents to tell the stories through promos the best way they see fit and this part is key WITHOUT straying from that general idea.

Basically removing WWE's scripted promos and using a more bullet point esque system (whether or not that's what will actually happen or not is an entirely different ball game but imo it's the best way to handle it)


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

Jman55 said:


> that's very obviously not what they're saying they're saying they'll have a general story to tell and it's upto the talents to tell the stories through promos the best way they see fit and this part is key WITHOUT straying from that general idea.


Do you mind giving an example?

Say the story is "The young Bucks have to choose between omega and Cody"

So, the Young Bucks, Cody and Omega are making the storyline from beginning to end? And it would only involve those four, what if hangman wants to join into the story halfway through the arc, does he write himself in, who controls which direction he is going in, who controls what happens this week vs next week?

That is why i say it sounds more like a sketch comedy than an intertwined story. Look at most popular shows, and you will see how small stories bleed into bigger ones, and everything on the show is threaded throughout.



> Basically removing WWE's scripted promos and using a more bullet point esque system (whether or not that's what will actually happen or not is an entirely different ball game but imo it's the best way to handle it)


That covers promos, i am talking about the overall story


----------



## Isuzu

Friendship is one thing and business is another. Nothing ruins friendships faster than issues over business/ money.....

Now what happens when Bucks and Cody have to make a creative booking decision that conflicts with Kenny Omega's creative control?


----------



## Jman55

DMD Mofomagic said:


> Do you mind giving an example?
> 
> Say the story is "The young Bucks have to choose between omega and Cody"
> 
> So, the Young Bucks, Cody and Omega are making the storyline from beginning to end? And it would only involve those four, what if hangman wants to join into the story halfway through the arc, does he write himself in, who controls which direction he is going in, who controls what happens this week vs next week?
> 
> That is why i say it sounds more like a sketch comedy than an intertwined story. Look at most popular shows, and you will see how small stories bleed into bigger ones, and everything on the show is threaded throughout.
> 
> 
> 
> That covers promos, i am talking about the overall story


I always took it as the story was handled by a select few bookers and the "wrestlers write for themselves" was only really about the promos in the firstplace which is exactly what my last post was meant to convey (apologies if I didn't do it clearly enough)

obviously again I don't know the inner workings of what they're doing that's just how I understood their statements on the subject for all I know what you're suggesting they might actually do (god I hope not).


----------



## James Consterdine

I also imagine it means giving the wrestlers more control over the specifics of their characters. Everything in WWE is so controlled, down to stuff like them telling Finn he needs to grin a lot. 

Remember that Cody had an entire character designed and foisted on him and he wasn’t allowed to ditch it.

Remember Rusev’s backstage heat for getting a bloody haircut?

I don’t think they’re saying they’re going to let the wrestlers do everything and anything they want, just that they aren’t going to have it be so prescriptive. Even letting the wrestlers decide how they want to present themselves within the guidelines of a bullet pointed story line is WAY more creative input than WWE seems to allow.


----------



## Isuzu

James Consterdine said:


> I also imagine it means giving the wrestlers more control over the specifics of their characters. Everything in WWE is so controlled, down to stuff like them telling Finn he needs to grin a lot.
> 
> Remember that Cody had an entire character designed and foisted on him and he wasn’t allowed to ditch it.
> 
> Remember Rusev’s backstage heat for getting a bloody haircut?
> 
> I don’t think they’re saying they’re going to let the wrestlers do everything and anything they want, just that they aren’t going to have it be so prescriptive. Even letting the wrestlers decide how they want to present themselves within the guidelines of a bullet pointed story line is WAY more creative input than WWE seems to allow.


Dude, Creative control means creative control. Hulk Hogan used that oh so well when he didn't want to job to somebody because it would hurt his character image. Meaning Creative Control!


----------



## James Consterdine

Creative control is not black and white and not everything is about Hulk Hogan. 

There are plenty of ways they can make it work giving elements of creative control without surrendering all control, in my opinion. 

Fair enough if you disagree, I guess time will tell but I think they’ll find a way.


----------



## Isuzu

James Consterdine said:


> Creative control is not black and white and not everything is about Hulk Hogan.
> 
> There are plenty of ways they can make it work giving elements of creative control without surrendering all control, in my opinion.
> 
> Fair enough if you disagree, I guess time will tell but I think they’ll find a way.


Wins and Losses will matter right? Promos etc is secondary to wins and losses. Creative Control in AEW will be used if a guy feels he is losing too much or to the wrong person.

You think Omega will agree to job to Zach Ryder or any other wwe castaways they lured with the promise of big pushes and prominence?


----------



## Broken Bone

Isuzu said:


> Wins and Losses will matter right? Promos etc is secondary to wins and losses. Creative Control in AEW will be used if a guy feels he is losing too much or to the wrong person.
> 
> You think Omega will agree to job to Zach Ryder or any other wwe castaways they lured with the promise of big pushes and prominence?


Just losing with no purpose, I doubt. Although, let's say that it could be a message to any WWE mid-carder that - they aren't going to ruin them because they worked for WWE and that they are more open.

Remember that Triple H lost to Devon once.


----------



## James Consterdine

Mate, what I’m describing is pretty much just how NJPW and a lot of the indies work (and to some degree I think NXT). It’s only the WWE main roster that micro manages everything. 

Anyway, I respect your opinion but I’m not going to change mine and clearly neither are you so I’ll leave it there.


----------



## Chrome

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1088622377318170624
Hopefully the tickets sell well.


----------



## .christopher.

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Not even a balance. I think there's tons of shit they can do with a PG rating that they don't have to resort to childish and kiddie shit like the WWE does.


Very true.

I think, back in the Attitude Era, SmackDown itself was actually PG. It was still a fun watch regardless.


----------



## RapShepard

Reggie Dunlop said:


> They (Cody?) said they're not going to be hiring writers -- but I can't believe they're going to try to fly without bookers. Somebody/some entity will be responsible for general story arcs, feuds and angles, and possbly agents to lay out the 'stories' they want the matches themselves to tell; they're just not going to be scripting every syllable uttered by every on-screen character, and I'm assuming that will apply to wrestlers as well as announcers and interviewers. In other words, set a direction, then let the talent run with it. At least that's what I get from what they've been saying.


Now that approach makes sense, just the way I've been reading it online has sounded wild lol. Not having the Hollywood writers makes sense. But I was picturing it as "Hey Neville and Cody you're feuding make up a story", that sounded like a recipe for disaster.





Chrome said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1088622377318170624
> Hopefully the tickets sell well.


They surely will, the first few shows for certain are going to sell like gangbusters. The type of fans that travel or leave out west aren't missing that chance.


----------



## Isuzu

Today AEW signed jungle boy. If they sign Mowgli and Baloo they can form the Jungle book stable to feud with the Elite....

Come to think of it, the Villain in jungle book is named "Khan"... Is that a crazy coincidence?


----------



## Beatles123

Isuzu said:


> Today AEW signed jungle boy. If they sign Mowgli and Baloo they can form the Jungle book stable to feud with the Elite....
> 
> Come to think of it, the Villain in jungle book is named "Khan"... Is that a crazy coincidence?


What are you even here for?


----------



## The Wood

James Consterdine said:


> I also imagine it means giving the wrestlers more control over the specifics of their characters. Everything in WWE is so controlled, down to stuff like them telling Finn he needs to grin a lot.
> 
> Remember that Cody had an entire character designed and foisted on him and he wasn’t allowed to ditch it.
> 
> Remember Rusev’s backstage heat for getting a bloody haircut?
> 
> I don’t think they’re saying they’re going to let the wrestlers do everything and anything they want, just that they aren’t going to have it be so prescriptive. Even letting the wrestlers decide how they want to present themselves within the guidelines of a bullet pointed story line is WAY more creative input than WWE seems to allow.


I don't disagree with your position, but I just feel the need to point this out re: Rusev's haircut: He's a television performer. A thing that all TV performers know is to not radically change your image without running it past someone first. People are marketing your image, and when that image changes, they are no longer marketing you. It might sound silly and frivolous, but Rusev no doubt has action figures and video game avatars that had the long hair, in addition to having a "brute" gimmick he was portraying on TV. I'm not saying the dude deserves to have heat follow him around for the rest of his life, and that latter 2015 booking of the guy was absolutely horrendous, but I can understand why people in the company would be annoyed with him for just going and getting a haircut.



Isuzu said:


> Wins and Losses will matter right? Promos etc is secondary to wins and losses. Creative Control in AEW will be used if a guy feels he is losing too much or to the wrong person.
> 
> You think Omega will agree to job to Zach Ryder or any other wwe castaways they lured with the promise of big pushes and prominence?


You're putting in way too much work to troll. See how you try and slide the logical incongruent assertion that because "wins and losses matter" that they necessarily "matter more than promos." I don't think anyone has said that, I don't know if anyone is thinking it, and it doesn't have to anywhere near true. 

I don't think anyone _should_ job to Ryder, to take that example. I thought it made everyone in the WrestleMania 32 Ladder Match look like geeks when they insisted Ryder went over. That being said, the guys in the business are nowhere near as guarded as they used to be, even if they should be. 

Also, who is talking about creative control? Has there even been a thing said about that? 



DMD Mofomagic said:


> Has this ever been done in the history of wrestling?
> 
> Are you saying that the talent should come up with their own story lines?
> 
> How do you interchange stories, how do you make arcs?
> 
> What you propose sounds more like a sketch show then an actual effort of story lines


Oh, great -- it's you. 

"Has this ever been done in the history of wrestling?" Um, yes. It used to be how wrestling worked since its inception. People can't help their ignorance and everyone has to learn sometime, but it's amazing how many people don't realize that wrestling hasn't always been scripted by aspiring Hollywood writers. 

In wrestling, you had a booker. That booker would have a vision for a professional wrestling product and book people into positions. Those people would have been working in wrestling before, in most cases, so they would have a built-in gimmick and way of cutting promos and working matches. So the booker doesn't write them a monologue in a tone-neutral voice -- they say "Hey, Burly Bill, you're working Jacky Flash in Butttickle, Montana this Saturday. Can you do one of them psyched up promos you do?" Then Burly Bill would cut a promo on Jacky Flash about how he's going to eviscerate and eat his flesh or whatever at Butttickle, Montana this Saturday. In his own gimmick, in his own voice -- which would have been cultivated for years learning what works and what doesn't in front of different audiences. 

Cody isn't going to be handing scripts to PAC. He's going to tell PAC that he's feuding with Hangman Page and he wants a promo for their match at Double or Nothing, so PAC is going to cut a promo on Hangman Page for Double or Nothing. It's not that complicated. Cody or Tony Khan, or whoever is booking the thing, has a desired outcome and finish in mind. Let's say they want PAC to win the match, because he's a star and they want people to recognize him. They might tell PAC and Page to go 12 minutes, do whatever you want, but we want Page to look like he's not completely outclassed and can get under PAC's skin, and we want the finish to be a desperate Red Arrow out of nowhere because PAC realizes he has a lucky shot. Or whatever. Those might be the directions Page and PAC get. The rest is up to them. 12 minutes, back-and-forth, Red Arrow out of nowhere, "Hey PAC, can you give Page like a look of approval after the match." Then PAC does that to the best of his ability in his own way, which might be something that Cody or Tony can't coach, but would no doubt be tried in WWE and come off looking completely unnatural. 



The Raw Smackdown said:


> Not even a balance. I think there's tons of shit they can do with a PG rating that they don't have to resort to childish and kiddie shit like the WWE does.


Absolutely. PG does not equal bad. WWE don't understand younger audiences. They think it means they've got to be stupid and dance a lot, and say they go for that audience, but the show is watched by middle-aged men. Kids can watch shows with actual conflict and people with genuine goals and desires. 

That being said, there's no reason AEW can't be slightly more mature than WWE. They could make the argument that mature audiences are the ones that watch wrestling, so they don't want to pander to children, who are more likely to watch a product aimed at the 18-39 demographic anyway. WWE largely went PG in order to ease Linda into politics and easy criticisms of WWE for being smutty and gross. They were also trying to pepper their relationships with advertisers and sponsors and keep merchandisers happy too. Plus they are publicly traded.

AEW does not need to have these concerns. They seem to have merchandising things set up. They aren't publicly traded (this is huge). They also aren't battling a political stigma they are trying to overcome and bounce back from. If they let advertisers know that they are going after those older people because they aren't just Disney on Ice, then they might get away with never needing to apologize for going too far. Kind of like how The Simpsons attracted a lot of criticism for being "edgy" when it first arrived, but that meant that South Park could debut and be so much edgier. 

The one area where it could hurt them is in the TV deal market, just because the attraction seems to be things that families want to go to. So there's possibly little to be gained from being "edgier." But there's no reason you can't be more mature, script people like actual people, have blood, but not script people to go around grabbing their dicks constantly and calling all the women "whores," etc. 



famicommander said:


> I don't care who WWE has on commentary. I don't watch their garbage shows and whatever they're doing is not an excuse for JR.
> 
> 
> He's completely unprofessional.
> 
> He didn't even bother learning the names of the talent for the first NJPW show on US soil. He couldn't even tell the Briscoes, who by that point had already won 3 belts in NJPW, 10 in ROH, and one in NOAH, apart from one another.
> 
> He doesn't even get the names of the same talent he calls on a regular basis correct. He doesn't know their moves, he doesn't follow the overall storylines, he can't keep up with the action anymore, and he spends the majority of his time talking about WWE or hocking his horrible BBQ sauce or podcast.
> 
> Jim Ross is a relic of a bygone era. He was amazing in his day but it's time to step away.
> 
> Mauro Ranallo is better.
> Joey Styles is better.
> Tony Schiavone is better.
> Kevin Kelly is better.
> Ian Riccaboni is better.
> Mike Tenay would be better if they can coax him out of retirement.
> Matt Striker is better when he's not trolling.


The benefits of having Jim Ross are manyfold: 

* He is a legend of the business that has forgotten more than most people ever know. 

* He has office experience. Not only office experience, but experience working as a right-hand man to Vince McMahon during the period he had his largest market share.

* He can pump genuine emotion into things unlike most of those names you mentioned.

* He comes as a trusted voice.

Joe Alabama is going to be flicking channels, hear JR's voice and stick around. It doesn't matter if he gets a name wrong or two. That's what JR has always done. In a way, he reflects the general confusion that your average fan is going to have, which is why a lot of he calls that you label "unprofessional" are actually low-key brilliant. 

But the thing is, they could just use him for main events. They could just use him for PPVs. They could just use him for the main events of PPVs. They could use him backstage. They could use him to help negotiate TV deals, since he's a huge positive in their credibility. He's a no-brainer. And he's a much better commentator than all those names. And that's not a knock on those names. Schiavone is underrated. Mauro is passionate with a lot of product knowledge, but kind of falls into tropes. Joey Styles was largely ECW hype. Kevin Kelly is your typical smark announcer. Ian Riccaboni impressed me when I heard him, but "better than JR?" Lol, no. Mike Tenay was always a pretty awful play-by-play guy and he's got TNA stank. Matt Striker irritates a lot of people. I like him, but I can understand why people don't.

So no, when it comes to finding someone with the charm, charisma, knowledge, storytelling ability and just that talent for being able to pump life into things, you really can't do much better than JR. 



genghis hank said:


> Not meaning to be negative, because I want AEW to succeed, but i’m getting the impression that it won’t be a product that i’m interested in.
> 
> The lack of a writer, and the very odd comment from Tony Khan that wrestlers pay will be influenced by their win/loss record scream to me that it’s going to be a product driven by in-ring action over anything else. I really hope that this isn’t the case, i’d love an alternative to wwe that appeals to my tastes.


I understand the apprehension. They very clearly want to work with Joey Ryan and hired Joey Janella. It's a bit...ugh. The lack of writers is good though. I loved Khan's comment, haha. I wondered if he was trying to kayfabe, or if he was just on the spot, or maybe he just means that people are going to be logically booked better when they're winning, so they're going to be main event stars, which means they are going to make more. And none of that says anything about promos or gimmicks being less important then ring work. They're just emphasizing the ring work right now, which is logical. 

There are plenty of reasons to be kind of teeth-gritting through this a bit, but I just disagree that those are the big concerns. 



Isuzu said:


> Ok say youre the TV exec which do you chose to appeal to a broader audience:
> 
> on one hand you have WWE, that is filled with men lathered in baby oil, eating pancakes from their tights and then you have dancing, and selfie sticks.... etc .. you get the point.
> 
> VS
> 
> Guy walking around with noose (hangman)
> 
> Possibly the face of the company Kenny Omega, making hand gesture of shooting his opponent with a gun before 'executing him with the one winged angel.
> 
> the rest of the roster whom pretty much made a name for themselves doing outrageous matches, for example as you alluded to "death matches"
> 
> Without the indy crutch of being free to do whatever they want, how will they be interesting characters when they will have to work within the rules of PG tv? because they will need to do that or else it will be banished to 2am on some unknown network.
> 
> sure AEW is probably cooler to watch occasionally but it will get old. What Im saying is, how will these guys be any different from the watered down WWE when AEW will have to play by the same rules?


Hahaha, I don't think any of that stuff really falls outside the realms of PG TV. I'm pretty sure real guns exist in plenty of PG shows.



.christopher. said:


> No, your comment isn't stupid. I completely agree with you.
> 
> Every belt in the WWE now looks like a joke. From RAW to SmackDown to NXT. They're all hideous.
> 
> Go back to 2002 where you had the world title and undisputed title. They were both beautiful and made whoever was the champ feel that much bigger. Hell, the tag titles for both brands back then were a thing of beauty, too.
> 
> Whoever designs them nowadays needs to be fired. AEW need some tasty looking titles for sure.


I'm generally for belts that look like they're worth winning. Good taste and all. That being said, I don't know if it's the belt-makers that need to be fired, haha. I'm pretty sure they get orders as to what WWE wants and they have to abide by that. And isn't a large part of the reason the current belts are so simplistic and crap because Mattel wanted easy belt designs for marketing? 



ColonelLanda said:


> I’ve seen it floated that Mike Tenay May join JR on the booth. Very down for that if true.


I don't hate Tenay or anything, but I don't think we really need "The Professor," who has very strong ties to both WCW and TNA, being put out there in the booth for another wrestling company. I don't think the stank will be able to be overcomed.


----------



## McGee

I bet the production values on their television will be light years ahead of anything we've ever seen. WWE will look prehistoric in comparison as long as Dunn is around.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

I just hope for a cool ass set. WWE's stage is very generic.


----------



## shandcraig

for me personally i think these insanely large stage sets are so beyond stupid and take away from the product. I would way rather see a unque themed stage set that is not half the size of the arena. A unique stage set that has a theme to it will go a long way for a weekly show compared to just being wwe and having a bunch of flashy screens


So that means you do not need to spend a lot of money to have a unique stage set. 


Im also happy they are hiring a bunch of new guys. This is how wwf turned things around trying a bunch of new hungry guys out. Also the owner said that there is also a bunch of shorter term contracts. So im sure a lot of these guys on the roster are getting shorter term contracts to see how things go as they are not big names. Thats the way to do it to see if you can make a star out of people and if not rotate them out

I also personally like the AEW logo as it as a mixed feel of edgy and simplicity and professional. I really hope they can design prestigious looking belts.That logo will look good on belts.


----------



## Beatles123

What the fuck?!






Why is this not on the main AEW channel?!


----------



## shandcraig

Beatles123 said:


> What the fuck?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this not on the main AEW channel?!



Did you see the ending AEW graphic ? That was impressive. Did anyone else get a wwf wcw edgy feel from that grapic ? the animation was so sweet. They should have just gone entirely with a silver logo, Look at how amazing and sharp it looks. I mean the logo they have is cool and all but just loved this

Reminded me of the good old ways of making logos and animated them. Also liked the cracked lines through the letters



















Link below for the video graphic,Not sure how to load it properly

https://streamable.com/n1jrw


----------



## The Masked Avenger

I got a bit of early Nitro vibe from it.


----------



## Cult03

Would it make sense for Kenny Omega to sign with the WWE for a year, get some mainstream popularity behind him and then sign with AEW to make it seem like they can take their wrestlers if they want to? Waiting a year wouldn't be a problem


----------



## JoePanther

Cult03 said:


> Would it make sense for Kenny Omega to sign with the WWE for a year, get some mainstream popularity behind him and then sign with AEW to make it seem like they can take their wrestlers if they want to? Waiting a year wouldn't be a problem


Would the WWE and Omega do a 1 year deal though? I'd think the WWE would want to lock him up at least 3 years.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

JoePanther said:


> Cult03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would it make sense for Kenny Omega to sign with the WWE for a year, get some mainstream popularity behind him and then sign with AEW to make it seem like they can take their wrestlers if they want to? Waiting a year wouldn't be a problem
> 
> 
> 
> Would the WWE and Omega do a 1 year deal though? I'd think the WWE would want to lock him up at least 3 years.
Click to expand...

I think you are right. No way they would do a year, I think. 

However if rumors are to believe, Young Bucks were offered a contract with an out clause if they weren't liking their position in the company 

That would be more likely.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

I'm 50/50 with AEW but I seriously wish them well. This is a very ambitious project. Everything's pretty much on the drawing board until they materialize. Competition for talent is going to be really interesting, there's just so much to go. Can't wait to see Double or Nothing.


----------



## Cult03

JoePanther said:


> Would the WWE and Omega do a 1 year deal though? I'd think the WWE would want to lock him up at least 3 years.


He could spin it like he has the last few years as an attempt to prove to himself that he's worth more or something. But yeah the WWE won't fall for it


----------



## TD Stinger

If Omega goes to WWE, he's not going there on a 1 year deal. The best he could get is a 2 year deal with a 6 month out clause. He could get that deal for NJPW, AEW, ROH, Impact, etc. But not WWE.

Anyways:



> Entertainment reporter Chris Van Vliet spoke with Dolph Ziggler at his home in Phoenix, Arizona on Saturday. You can watch the interview in the video above.
> 
> Ziggler revealed that he is still under contract to WWE but he is currently on a hiatus. Ziggler also said he's not currently scheduled to be at the Royal Rumble pay-per-view on Sunday. It should be noted that while Ziggler has been off WWE TV since late December, he has worked a handful of live events in January. The most recent live event was on Sunday, January 20 in Wichita Falls, Texas. He worked a Triple Threat with Drew McIntyre and winner Finn Balor that night.
> 
> Below are highlights from the interview sent to us by Chris:
> 
> *His current WWE status:*
> 
> "For now I am on a hiatus with WWE. It took me like 10 years to get a weekend off and this is it. So we'll see where it goes from here. Like I said we have a handshake agreement which is different from what's on paper. I've given everything and we'll see if there is more for me to give, I'll be happy to be a part of it."
> 
> *If we will see him at the Royal Rumble on Sunday:*
> 
> "Technically I am still under contract, yes, but I am not scheduled to be at the Royal Rumble."
> 
> *Reports on WWE wanting to keep him on as a backstage producer:*
> 
> "If WWE wanted to keep me around it would be to be in the ring. For now. Producing I could see happening 10 years down the line but I don't know why I wouldn't be doing some other stuff first. It's a great thing and there are a lot of people who are good at teaching and giving back and I love pulling people aside or if they come up to me at work. Doing that full time and basically being in the best shape of my life, I wouldn't be able to do it knowing that I could be like no let me just do this for you. One day down the line that could be something but I'm very much not interested in that."
> 
> D*rew McIntyre's recent comments on Ziggler taking advantage of him:*
> 
> "The guy's great and he's probably going to be doing something special at the Royal Rumble and probably at WrestleMania. Who knows? There's nothing really bad to say about that part but I guess if I took advantage of him it's because if he was, in our world, not existing for 10 years, I was putting the show on my back over and over again and you get to a point where it's like you have lobster every day after a week you're like this lobster is ok, after 7 years straight you're like 'Bro, enough with the lobster bring in the hot dog' and there you have it!"
> 
> *Thoughts on possibly signing with AEW:*
> 
> "I wouldn't say I would be the next big signing, I'd say I would be the big signing I would have to say. But I have some other things going on at the moment but that should always be an option for anybody especially someone like me who has been around for a long time and as Drew McIntyre says, maybe I was riding his coattails and I gotta get the hell out of here. So you never know. I think it would be great, I think it would be a great addition to that company which seems to be for true wrestlers who love the sport and the business. It's a great idea."


Is he serious? Is he working us? You decide.


----------



## FITZ

I don't think there's enough trust on either side for there to be a 1 year contract with Omega. WWE would assume he wants that to become a bigger star and then sign with AEW. Omega would assume WWE wants him to bury him for a year so he isn't a star for AEW. It's not an offer that makes sense for either side and just makes the same exact situation exist next year.


----------



## ColonelLanda

Omega either signs with WWE.....or and this may be more likely.....

The BTE episode will drop on Thursday or Friday and end with both Omega finding his phone and his contract signing to AEW.


----------



## Chrome

Guess we'll find out tonight if he's WWE bound or not.


----------



## ColonelLanda

Chrome said:


> Guess we'll find out tonight if he's WWE bound or not.




Um....no you won’t. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig

In my opinion i think it would be much smarter for them to have no word from him and randomly show up at double or nothing in a heel angle against cody and bucks. Theres no way they can have jom side with them in story lines.


----------



## Y.2.J

Dash Wilder just tweeted out a waving hand.

Goodbye to the WWE?


----------



## Beatles123

Y.2.J said:


> Dash Wilder just tweeted out a waving hand.
> 
> Goodbye to the WWE?


What about Dawson? :taker


----------



## MetalKiwi

The WWE would want Kenny for 5 or more years. They need that hot talent locked in long-term.


----------



## Beatles123

*JERICHO IS PISSED!*

https://twitter.com/IAmJericho

CHRIS NOOOOOOOO :hutz HIDE YOUR POWER LEVEL MAN! :trips5


----------



## lagofala

Jericho trying to get brock in AEW to set up Y2J vs Brock. Smart man


----------



## TD Stinger

Saw that AEW was looking into possibly getting Bea Priestly after she turned down an NXT UK deal. Which isn't surprising since apparently her and Ospreay are looking to moving to Japan.

If AEW is a little more free, she'd be a good get for them.


----------



## PavelGaborik

TD Stinger said:


> Saw that AEW was looking into possibly getting Bea Priestly after she turned down an NXT UK deal. Which isn't surprising since apparently her and Ospreay are looking to moving to Japan.
> 
> If AEW is a little more free, she'd be a good get for them.


Probably a hell of a Longshot but if AEW managed to sign Ospreay....damn I would be amped.


----------



## Death Rider

I think Bea Priestly will be a decent addition. Plus yeah if they are flexible I can see it working.


----------



## ColonelLanda

Today’s Being The Elite should prob prepare WWE marks for the inevitable in regards to Omega.

Looks like the official announcement will be made at the MGM get together. He’ll sign on Friday prob.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

BTE spoilers



Spoiler: BTE



Kenny found his phone and the timer has 9 days and 19 hours left. 

Kenny announcement at the ticket announcement party in Vegas February 7th?


----------



## DGenerationMC

Goddammit, invade PWG next. Been awhile since The Bucks were at home.


----------



## Jokerface17

Good on Kenny for not being a sell out


----------



## TD Stinger

Jokerface17 said:


> Good on Kenny for not being a sell out


???

Kenny or no one else is a sell out if they choose to go to WWE for whatever reason they choose to do so.

Let's stop that nonsense.


----------



## Y.2.J

Just watched BTE #136

KENNY! :mark

Very excited.


----------



## Beatles123

TD Stinger said:


> ???
> 
> Kenny or no one else is a sell out if they choose to go to WWE for whatever reason they choose to do so.
> 
> Let's stop that nonsense.


I would argue he WOULD look like a sellout if he took a big WWE deal after all the anti-wwe and "in it for the artistry" things hes said when his BEST FRIENDS need him in a new promotion.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

It might be wishful thinking but god do I want AJ in AEW more than ever. I was okay with him losing but I'm so fucking sick of all the fuck finishes WWE insists on putting in his matches. And to end a WWE title match with interference from a bum like Rowan. Vince can go suck a dick.


----------



## TD Stinger

So yeah, after watching BTE it's pretty clear (if it wasn't already) what's happening next with Omega.

But part of me thinks they might be swerving us a bit here. Like all this hype for Omega but then all this teasing was for someone else. I don't know, I could see them doing that while having Omega there at the same time.

Like Omega comes out, they joke about Kenny finding his phone, Kenny says he never found it, and the phone was for person "X", whoever it could be. Just my fantasy mind running wild, lol.




Beatles123 said:


> I would argue he WOULD look like a sellout if he took a big WWE deal after all the anti-wwe and "in it for the artistry" things hes said when his BEST FRIENDS need him in a new promotion.


And at the end of the day if he did go to WWE his best friends would support him and wish him luck. And despite all the anti WWE talk, let's not get it twisted. Most of that is to cater to that certain fanbase that will flock to that stuff.

And as "artsy" as guys like the Bucks and others are, wrestling's a business. And whatever Omega decides to do in his career going forward whether it's business or personal, no one should begrudge him for anything.


----------



## Jokerface17

TD Stinger said:


> Jokerface17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good on Kenny for not being a sell out
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> Kenny or no one else is a sell out if they choose to go to WWE for whatever reason they choose to do so.
> 
> Let's stop that nonsense.
Click to expand...




Beatles123 said:


> TD Stinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> Kenny or no one else is a sell out if they choose to go to WWE for whatever reason they choose to do so.
> 
> Let's stop that nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> I would argue he WOULD look like a sellout if he took a big WWE deal after all the anti-wwe and "in it for the artistry" things hes said when his BEST FRIENDS need him in a new promotion.
Click to expand...

After all he said about changing the wrestling world if he were to go to the WWE then he wouldn’t be a sell out. He would have talked a big game and then Backed out on his word. No hate on him if he had chosen to go to the WWE but that would be the definition of a sell out.


----------



## TD Stinger

Jokerface17 said:


> After all he said about changing the wrestling world if he were to go to the WWE then he wouldn’t be a sell out. He would have talked a big game and then Backed out on his word. No hate on him if he had chosen to go to the WWE but that would be the definition of a sell out.


He wouldn't have back out on anything. He's already done his job. If he chooses to do more (and I guarantee he will), good on him. But this rise in wrestling outside of WWE doesn't happen without him. All In and AEW don't happen without his efforts. He already has "changed the world."

And he wouldn't deserve to be called out a sell out and he doesn't owe anyone anything if he did leave.


----------



## FITZ

TD Stinger said:


> ???
> 
> Kenny or no one else is a sell out if they choose to go to WWE for whatever reason they choose to do so.
> 
> Let's stop that nonsense.


So then it's impossible to be a sell out in wrestling? So you do an interview and publicly say you're sticking together. Criticize WWE. Have your friends start a promotion. Your friends offer you decent money. You go to WWE for more money. 

If that isn't selling out it is impossible to sell out. 

I don't blame anyone for selling out but I don't mind calling it what it is.


----------



## Jokerface17

TD Stinger said:


> Jokerface17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After all he said about changing the wrestling world if he were to go to the WWE then he wouldn’t be a sell out. He would have talked a big game and then Backed out on his word. No hate on him if he had chosen to go to the WWE but that would be the definition of a sell out.
> 
> 
> 
> He wouldn't have back out on anything. He's already done his job. If he chooses to do more (and I guarantee he will), good on him. But this rise in wrestling outside of WWE doesn't happen without him. All In and AEW don't happen without his efforts. He already has "changed the world."
> 
> And he wouldn't deserve to be called out a sell out and he doesn't owe anyone anything if he did leave.
Click to expand...




FITZ said:


> TD Stinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> Kenny or no one else is a sell out if they choose to go to WWE for whatever reason they choose to do so.
> 
> Let's stop that nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> So then it's impossible to be a sell out in wrestling? So you do an interview and publicly say you're sticking together. Criticize WWE. Have your friends start a promotion. Your friends offer you decent money. You go to WWE for more money.
> 
> If that isn't selling out it is impossible to sell out.
> 
> I don't blame anyone for selling out but I don't mind calling it what it is.
Click to expand...

I mean I’m not mad at him but let’s face the facts here, AEW is going to be Kenny’s promotion much like the WWF was hulk Hogan’s in the 80’s and the wwe has been cenas the past 15 years.

It’s just like others have said, you don’t publicly say you’re sticking together and then jump ship like that. I’m not an Omega fan but that would have left a seriously sour taste in my mouth had he gone to WWE


----------



## TD Stinger

FITZ said:


> *So then it's impossible to be a sell out in wrestling?* So you do an interview and publicly say you're sticking together. Criticize WWE. Have your friends start a promotion. Your friends offer you decent money. You go to WWE for more money.
> 
> If that isn't selling out it is impossible to sell out.
> 
> I don't blame anyone for selling out but I don't mind calling it what it is.


To me, yes.

Because when you or anyone else say "selling out", it's a negative term that implies Omega would be doing something wrong or that he owed something to someone not to go there.

And to me, that's ridiculous.

Sure he said they're sticking together. Is it impossible for a guy to change his mind and for his friend to understand that? Of course it's not. The guy bad mouthed WWE. But he's also never directly said he wouldn't go there either. And again, let's not act like he doesn't do a lot of that to pander to his audience.

My whole point is that if he ever decided to go, he doesn't deserve to be called a "sell out" for making a life decision because of what it implies. I just don't believe in saying "I don't blame them for selling out." If that's the case, you shouldn't call them a sell out.


----------



## Taroostyles

To me selling out is compromising your integrity or morals for the sole purpose of profit. Does it mean that anybody else might not do the same thing? Of course not. 

But if you got all preachy about changing the world and how much it meant to you and then just went for the money then yeah maybe that's selling out


----------



## Beatles123

TD Stinger said:


> He wouldn't have back out on anything. He's already done his job. If he chooses to do more (and I guarantee he will), good on him. But this rise in wrestling outside of WWE doesn't happen without him. All In and AEW don't happen without his efforts. He already has "changed the world."
> 
> And he wouldn't deserve to be called out a sell out and he doesn't owe anyone anything if he did leave.


You need to realize not everyone is in it for the money. Right now. Of COURSE he would be. It would be in direct contrast to everything he's ever stood for. 

Edit:

No, I have more to say, damn it! I'm sick and tired of everyone saying that anyone who takes a stand against the WWE machine is simply "Workin' the marks, bro" or just saying that to build their brand. Sorry, but the fact of the matter is that to a lot of wrestlers, WRESTLING as an industry and an art form matters. Why in GOD's name would Kenny or anyone that cared about wrestling itself want to go to WWE after the sorry shit they put on last night and tonight? Especially now that with AEW they may not have to.

This old school mentality that Vince Mcmahon has all the answers and money always wins is such mind numbing bullshit and I curse it and anyone that subscribes to that belief.


----------



## TD Stinger

Beatles123 said:


> You need to realize not everyone is in it for the money. Right now. Of COURSE he would be. It would be in direct contrast to everything he's ever stood for.


???

I'm sorry but why are you isolating that as if that's the only point I've made. Why are you insinuating that I think he should think about?

Sure it's not all about money, but lets not act like he's not commanding top dollar where he goes. And money has never been my overall point. If it's money, if it's personal goals, or whatever else, he should not be ridiculed or be called a sell out for making a life decision. Simple as that.


----------



## Beatles123

TD Stinger said:


> ???
> 
> I'm sorry but why are you isolating that as if that's the only point I've made. Why are you insinuating that I think he should think about?
> 
> Sure it's not all about money, but lets not act like he's not commanding top dollar where he goes. And money has never been my overall point. If it's money, if it's personal goals, or whatever else, he should not be ridiculed or be called a sell out for making a life decision. Simple as that.


Kenny Omega's value to fans means more than just his in ring ability. To many, he has symbolized someone going against corporate monopoly and being HIMSELF rather than what WWE wants, as many wrestlers have become. His entire image has became based around the connection he has with the people that love wrestling as an art and see WWE as detrimental to that. At the end of it, do we want him to be financially secure? Yes. Happy? Yes, What we HOPE wouldn't happen is to see him sacrifice what we PERCEIVE to be a very genuine passion toward carving out a place in the word for wrestling OTHER than WWE in order to achieve that. THAT, as much as it would be well within his right to do so, WOULD be selling out.


----------



## Chrome

Don't know why we're still arguing if Kenny's a sellout or not when it's pretty obvious he's going to AEW now. I still think he eventually goes to WWE but not for a couple years.


----------



## AEW on TNT

Great thread guys


----------



## Beatles123

AEW on TNT said:


> Great thread guys


HOLY FUCK, HI TONY! :mark
















(Y U trollin Bruh?)


----------



## AEW on TNT

100% not Tony =) =)











(Y U trollin Bruh?)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Beatles123

AEW on TNT said:


> 100% not Tony =) =)


Yeah but, why you trollin? :hmm


----------



## AEW on TNT

Yeah but, why you trollin? :hmm[/QUOTE]

Trolling by supporting my idol Ted Turner nope nope nope lol


----------



## Beatles123

AEW on TNT said:


> Trolling by supporting my idol Ted Turner nope nope nope lol


Trying to LARP as an AEW exec when we dont even know if they have a TV deal isn't troling? :taker


----------



## AEW on TNT

Beatles123 said:


> Trolling by supporting my idol Ted Turner nope nope nope lol


Trying to LARP as ab AEW exec when we dont even know if they have a TV deal isn't troling? :taker[/QUOTE]


I designed the logo because its pretty much a given it's going to TNT in the fall.
Its a mock on the old NITRO logo. For shits and giggles.


----------



## Beatles123

AEW on TNT said:


> I designed the logo because its pretty much a given it's going to TNT in the fall.
> Its a mock on the old NITRO logo. For shits and giggles.


I wouldn't assume anything till we know for sure.


----------



## AEW on TNT

Beatles123 said:


> I wouldn't assume anything till we know for sure.


True, I was going to make a thread about the creation but it wouldn't let me make a post LOL


----------



## Beatles123

AEW on TNT said:


> True, I was going to make a thread about the creation but it wouldn't let me make a post LOL


For the best. all AEW related discussion goes in here,

As I was saying...Good to see Kenny keep his integrity at least for now.


----------



## AEW on TNT

Beatles123 said:


> For the best. all AEW related discussion goes in here,
> 
> As I was saying...Good to see Kenny keep his integrity at least for now.



WWE really shot themselves in the foot with this t-shirt controversy, remember when Jordan sneakers were banned in the NBA, that made people want to buy them even more. WWE are fucking idiots.


----------



## Beatles123

AEW on TNT said:


> WWE really shot themselves in the foot with this t-shirt controversy, remember when Jordan sneakers were banned in the NBA, that made people want to buy them even more. WWE are fucking idiots.


I wonder if WCW shirts were allowed? :hmm:


----------



## AEW on TNT

Beatles123 said:


> I wonder if WCW shirts were allowed? :hmm:


back in the day, I don't recall WWE doing this with WCW


----------



## ben laddie

hi guys, does anyone know how I can watch AEW in the UK please ??


----------



## red dead2

TBH I can't see AEW getting a weekly TV deal on prime time unless they are COMMITTED to building stars. So far I am not that impressed tbh

They might sign Goldberg, CM Punk, Dean Ambrose and Kenny Omega but unless they are willing to let characters/story-lines develop and limit emphasis on long in-ring action to PPV's I dont see how different this AEW brand will be to the current WWE product today or ROH/New Japan

AEW have to stand out and do what the other promotions are not doing. And that is getting characters and story-lines over. No, I am not talking about Crash TV either. Something like their own unique style resembling the WWE product in 2000 or 2005 (when Batista was the top guy on Raw) would be a good model to follow on.


----------



## Gurryman

"CM Punk's never coming back to wrestling", I echo from the entire wrestling community unkout


----------



## Beatles123

MOXLEY WHEN?


----------



## Jokerface17

https://twitter.com/frankiekazarian/status/1090056773858295808?s=21


Interesting...


----------



## RiverFenix

Jokerface17 said:


> https://twitter.com/frankiekazarian/status/1090056773858295808?s=21
> 
> 
> Interesting...


Lucha Bros. is a friggin terrible name for Penta and Fenix. So bland and uncreative.


----------



## Jokerface17

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Jokerface17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/frankiekazarian/status/1090056773858295808?s=21
> 
> 
> Interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> Lucha Bros. is a friggin terrible name for Penta and Fenix. So bland and uncreative.
Click to expand...

If they can get them out of their Lucha Underground contracts it would be a major get for AEW


----------



## Stetho

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Lucha Bros. is a friggin terrible name for Penta and Fenix. So bland and uncreative.


The idea of having them as a team is pretty bland already. I get that they probably wanted to work together and it's perfect for some fun indy spotfests, but that's it. Their characters are completely deluted now just being "the two good mexicans luchadors" when they (and especially Pentagon) could be much more.


----------



## Chrome

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090177944536768512


----------



## Cult03

Beatles123 said:


> You need to realize not everyone is in it for the money. Right now. Of COURSE he would be. It would be in direct contrast to everything he's ever stood for.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> No, I have more to say, damn it! I'm sick and tired of everyone saying that anyone who takes a stand against the WWE machine is simply "Workin' the marks, bro" or just saying that to build their brand. Sorry, but the fact of the matter is that to a lot of wrestlers, WRESTLING as an industry and an art form matters. Why in GOD's name would Kenny or anyone that cared about wrestling itself want to go to WWE after the sorry shit they put on last night and tonight? Especially now that with AEW they may not have to.
> 
> This old school mentality that Vince Mcmahon has all the answers and money always wins is such mind numbing bullshit and I curse it and anyone that subscribes to that belief.


Alright, but let's not act like he isn't going to be earning probably more money by signing with AEW.


----------



## reamstyles

For wwe to be successful long term, aew needs to be successful. Quite ironic but true. Wrestling as a whole needs a shot in the arm, and another wrestling show in primetime tv is what wrestling needs. Its about damn time.


----------



## Y.2.J

AEW.

Kenny Omega
Dean Ambrose
Chris Jericho
Cody
Young Bucks
Adam Page
PAC
Christopher Daniels
Frankie Kazarian
MJF
Joey Janela
Jungle Boy
and maybe some other WWE guys like the Revival?

Tuesday Night Dynamite on TNT/TBS!?

:mark


----------



## shandcraig

reamstyles said:


> For wwe to be successful long term, aew needs to be successful. Quite ironic but true. Wrestling as a whole needs a shot in the arm, and another wrestling show in primetime tv is what wrestling needs. Its about damn time.


Exactly and its clear it will take wwe a while to make huge changes and i think wwe themselves probably realize this is good for them. They need an ass kicking and another promotiin needs to work there ass off in a different direction to drive some fuel back into this business. But more importantly to drive some fucking balls back into a huge amount of these fans coming from this sissy generation crying about every stupid thing.




Stetho said:


> The idea of having them as a team is pretty bland already. I get that they probably wanted to work together and it's perfect for some fun indy spotfests, but that's it. Their characters are completely deluted now just being "the two good mexicans luchadors" when they (and especially Pentagon) could be much more.



Yep i agree. Both can be so good if pushed as solo but only if done right.Look at how Impact tried but failed and didnt continue either push


----------



## Chan Hung

Guys something interesting that I heard from another poster and that is that ex WWE guys should not be going on there and immediately bashing that company because it's so cliche and not needed and they should just go out there and be their own unique new selves enough of the bashing of the other company gimmick



Y.2.J said:


> AEW.
> 
> Kenny Omega
> Dean Ambrose
> Chris Jericho
> Cody
> Young Bucks
> Adam Page
> PAC
> Christopher Daniels
> Frankie Kazarian
> MJF
> Joey Janela
> Jungle Boy
> and maybe some other WWE guys like the Revival?
> 
> Tuesday Night Dynamite on TNT/TBS!?
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title="marking out" class="inlineimg" />


That's actually a pretty damn good roster and that's because I'm sure they're not even 1/4 done yet


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Y.2.J said:


> Tuesday Night Dynamite on TNT/TBS!?
> 
> :mark


No one knows how much I want them to strike a deal with TBS/TNT. I need my WCW 2.0!


----------



## shandcraig

i have mixed feelings about the name Dynamite. Part of me just reads it cheesy but at the end of the day the meaning is pretty good for a wrestling show. Just the way it sounds i guess sometimes reminds me of dino haha. 

Other than the explosive we know Dynamite -

something that causes or may cause great shock or excitement


----------



## Beatles123

Chrome said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090177944536768512


YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :lenny


----------



## Chrome

Beatles123 said:


> YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :lenny


"Tune-in next time on the next exciting episode of Tuesday Night Dynamite."


----------



## Cult03

Tuesday Night Dynamite is a terrible name


----------



## Beatles123

Chrome said:


> "Tune-in next time on the next exciting episode of Tuesday Night Dynamite."












*ALSO:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090479979543121922
*THE TIMING OF THESE RELEASES! FUCK WITH MEEEEEEEEE* :banderas


----------



## Donnie

BIG PED DAVE says that the Best Friends are done with NJPW, and have either or are about to sign with AEW. 

Also, Sammy Guevara and Kylie Rae have been signed as well.


----------



## TD Stinger

I don't know if it's a forgone conclusion if Ambrose/Moxley would go to AEW, because everyone would want him.

But, their 1st ever show is in Las Vegas and Ambrose happens to live in Las Vegas. Just saying, the timing couldn't be perfect. And if I can get Omega vs. Ambrose (Moxley), fucking give it to me.

As far as Itami goes, who knows with him since I don't know if he wants to go back to Japan. But it's not like AEW can or should sign everyone.



Ace said:


> BIG PED DAVE says that the Best Friends are done with NJPW, and have either or are about to sign with AEW.
> 
> Also, Sammy Guevara and Kylie Rae have been signed as well.


Best Friends will provide a boost for the tag division but I hope they do get some new names for the division. So far they have The Bucks, SCU, and now Best Friends. All are matches I've seen before.

Guevara is a good young get in terms of an athletic flippy dude. Don't know much about Kylie Rae.


----------



## USAUSA1

Kenta probably wants to leave the US. I doubt AEW is on his mind.


----------



## Taroostyles

Best Friends and Guevara are good gets. Chuckie and Trent can both wrestle singles too in pretty much any division or style. 

Guevara is a super athletic young talent who's had a few bangers in PWG that I've seen. Tons of upside.


----------



## shandcraig

Just becusse its trademark doesnt mean they will go with that weekly show name. 


Em i the only one that finds it insanely stupid to have custom belts for each wrestler? Now ufc sorta doing that. It entirely takes away the point of a credable belt having meaning and prestige. I just dont get how you czn have that logic snd still oretend you have belt that means anything. 

I really hope AEW has world belts that are valued like the njpw belt. Plus the fact a list of champions names stay on it which is amazing.


----------



## RiverFenix

I don't think KENTA will stay in the US as I don't think WWE would have released to to sign with ROH or AEW. I suspect he's heading back to Japan - does he go back to NOAH or maybe tries NJPW since they're getting raided a bit.


----------



## volde

Taroostyles said:


> Best Friends and Guevara are good gets. Chuckie and Trent can both wrestle singles too in pretty much any division or style.


Why Best Friends are good gets? They weren't pushed in RoH and they weren't pushed in NJPW. Their work wasn't spectacular and crowds weren't going crazy for them that would make you think that they were miss-used. Plus they wrestled in RoH for a long time together with SCU and Young Bucks so its not like you'll get some new matches from them either. 

I don't know, you need decent guys for undercard, but this looks more like "lets sign our friends that aren't doing that well in other places" operation than serious move.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Jonathan Good is a cooler name than Jon Moxley, in my innocuous opinion

Glad the Best Friends are done with NJPW. AEW needs them more, I was dreading a Barretta v Robinson feud


----------



## Y.2.J

Best Friends are definitely a good get. Not everyone has to be main event status, these guys will definitely beef up the roster and beef up the tag-team division.
And AEW can always build up these guys.

Don't know much about Sammy Guevara or Kylie Rae, but they look interesting.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Ambrose leaving WWE is a shock and if AEW can get him it would be huge and could make the exodus happen sooner. Maybe he can help convince Dolph, Finn and AJ to move on.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

For someone who hasn't closely followed any wrestling product since before I joined this forum, all this AEW buzz is quite interesting. :draper2


----------



## Prosper

Y.2.J said:


> AEW.
> 
> Kenny Omega
> Dean Ambrose
> Chris Jericho
> Cody
> Young Bucks
> Adam Page
> PAC
> Christopher Daniels
> Frankie Kazarian
> MJF
> Joey Janela
> Jungle Boy
> and maybe some other WWE guys like the Revival?
> 
> Tuesday Night Dynamite on TNT/TBS!?
> 
> :mark


That roster is looking damn good so far. We may get Dolph Ziggler and Shinsuke Nakamura too. Nak's contract is up in March.


----------



## TD Stinger

The Best Friends aren't bad talents to have to fill a roster. Baretta specifically has singles potential. But again, the thing that stops me from getting to excited about it is that right now there tag division consists of The Bucks, SCU, and The Best Friends. In other words, a bunch of match ups that have already been done. So I hope they can add some new guys along the way

As far as Ambrose goes, obviously you go after him because he's a Top 10 talent from WWE in terms of having his own brand, a founding member of The Shield, etc. Of course you go after him. Same thing for a guy like AJ.

But I also don't want to see them go after everyone from Rusev to Ziggler, if they even choose to leave. Take the right guys who will make impacts, but also keep working on building your own unique roster.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

TD Stinger said:


> The Best Friends aren't bad talents to have to fill a roster. Baretta specifically has singles potential. But again, the thing that stops me from getting to excited about it is that right now there tag division consists of The Bucks, SCU, and The Best Friends. In other words, a bunch of match ups that have already been done. So I hope they can add some new guys along the way
> 
> As far as Ambrose goes, obviously you go after him because he's a Top 10 talent from WWE in terms of having his own brand, a founding member of The Shield, etc. Of course you go after him. Same thing for a guy like AJ.
> 
> But I also don't want to see them go after everyone from Rusev to Ziggler, if they even choose to leave. Take the right guys who will make impacts, but also keep working on building your own unique roster.


The thing I don't understand is where is the money for all this coming from?

Right now everyone wants a bunch of money to go out, but how much money can come back in.

Jericho says he is making the biggest contract of his career, saying it is NHL money that's about 6-7 million a year.

Cody, The Bucks, and Brandi are getting two salaries, and honestly, I am sure they are telling their friends what Khan is willing to spend.

This is without including logistics that no one here will think about.

While Ambrose would be a get (and a guy they should target), they really should be very picky on who they bring in, I would think Nakamura would be good, but I would stay away from Ziggler, I don't see the ROI on him being that great


----------



## Y.2.J

I love the idea of The Best Friends signing. They're guys that can beef up the roster and as said, Baretta definitely has some singles potential.
Currently it would be Young Bucks, SCU, Best Friends...but now add a couple indy tag teams and maybe a big team like The Revival and that's quite a division IMO.

In terms of financials, Khan is a billionaire. More wealth than Vince. With that said, I'm sure he's not stupid and will want to make a profit. I guess his son Tony thinks he can make a serious go at this and profit if they can land a TV deal. But where's the money coming from initially? Khan has loads. Loads of money.


----------



## shandcraig

DMD Mofomagic said:


> The thing I don't understand is where is the money for all this coming from?
> 
> Right now everyone wants a bunch of money to go out, but how much money can come back in.
> 
> Jericho says he is making the biggest contract of his career, saying it is NHL money that's about 6-7 million a year.
> 
> Cody, The Bucks, and Brandi are getting two salaries, and honestly, I am sure they are telling their friends what Khan is willing to spend.
> 
> This is without including logistics that no one here will think about.
> 
> While Ambrose would be a get (and a guy they should target), they really should be very picky on who they bring in, I would think Nakamura would be good, but I would stay away from Ziggler, I don't see the ROI on him being that great




Its called investing to be successful . A lot companies do that and the owner happens to have a lot of money to create this into a legit feeling brand from the ground up.So if it works in the long run he will make a profit. Hence why jericho has a 3 year deal the money is for over that timeline. So its like a long term strategy that hopefully will pay off.Not everything is gardened to work but this is how business works. We all hope it works anyways as its good for everyone


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

shandcraig said:


> Its called investing to be successful . A lot companies do that and the owner happens to have a lot of money to create this into a legit feeling brand from the ground up.So if it works in the long run he will make a profit. Hence why jericho has a 3 year deal the money is for over that timeline. So its like a long term strategy that hopefully will pay off.Not everything is gardened to work but this is how business works. We all hope it works anyways as its good for everyone


Just because this guy has a lot of money means that he will be willing to operate at a loss.

Sinclair is a billion dollar company, but they put a very small percentage of it into RoH.

I do agree, hopefully it pays off. But right now, I think people need to pump the brakes on the talent, because while the talent is very important, there are still tons of positions that need to be filled that will take up the 100 million they have o work with.


----------



## shandcraig

the guy spent 50 thousand on fire works for the first rally meeting. Hes putting the money in.

Plus he has plenty of people already in his business . You don't think he has accountant's snd other important behind the scenes workers for his business already that will simply do the same for AEW.


----------



## krtgolfing

Roster is starting to look very solid. Hope they have an event in Jacksonville as that is a short drive that I would definitely make. Would go to Vegas but going to be on a golf vacation then.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

krtgolfing said:


> Roster is starting to look very solid. Hope they have an event in Jacksonville as that is a short drive that I would definitely make. Would go to Vegas but going to be on a golf vacation then.


There's been speculation of them having one in Jacksonville in July called Fight for the Fallen. It would be the charity event Cody talked about in the AEW rally.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood

I'd be incredibly surprised if Ambrose goes to AEW. Not only do I think he may still re-sign with WWE, but his whole personality seems similar to CM Punk - in that he's kind of dramatic and insular, and would rather quit the whole business because he's annoyed. If he does actually leave in April, don't be surprised if they can't nab him, or if he never shows his face in anything wrestling-related again. He really does strike me as that kind of person.


----------



## wrestling_fan_03

Hi guys 

3 questions:

1- Does AEW have a TV deal?

2- What's the stats of their roster?

3- How long will it take them to introduce belts?


----------



## Jokerface17

wrestling_fan_03 said:


> Hi guys <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smilie" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 3 questions:
> 
> 1- Does AEW have a TV deal?
> 
> 2- What's the stats of their roster?
> 
> 3- How long will it take them to introduce belts?


1- not yet but there are “‘major” networks on the table with offers 

2- the bucks, Cody, hangman, PAC, Jericho, Britt Baker, SCU, etc. their Wikipedia page seems to be fairly accurate 

3- nothing has been announced yet that I’m aware of but I imagine there will be some sort of tournament that takes place around the time of double or nothing in May


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

ForYourOwnGood said:


> I'd be incredibly surprised if Ambrose goes to AEW. Not only do I think he may still re-sign with WWE, but his whole personality seems similar to CM Punk - in that he's kind of dramatic and insular, and would rather quit the whole business because he's annoyed. If he does actually leave in April, don't be surprised if they can't nab him, or if he never shows his face in anything wrestling-related again. He really does strike me as that kind of person.


There is no evidence of any of this. If we are supposed to just go off your word, that's not enough. Dean has never had backstage issues, has always been low maintenance, and lives for wrestling. I don't know if you could've been any more wrong in your post. Does that mean he will 100% go to AEW? No, he could anywhere. He's not done wrestling though.


----------



## ColonelLanda

wrestling_fan_03 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 3 questions:
> 
> 1- Does AEW have a TV deal?
> 
> 2- What's the stats of their roster?
> 
> 3- How long will it take them to introduce belts?




1. Nothing official but it’s very agreed upon that it seems they do indeed have a deal already and that it won’t be announced until DON. Wrestling is returning to TBS or TNT.

2. All the Elite, Janela, MJF, PAC(or working with DG), Jungle Boy, Jericho, Brit Baker....plus working with Cima and OWE.


Unofficial but expected: Kenny Omega, Best Friends, Sammy Guevara, Kayli Rea....prob eventually Joey Ryan. Maybe Jonathan Good(Dean Ambrose).

Even with WWE hoarding talent,that’s still a good crop.

3. Don’t think you’ll see any belts till TV beings. Which is the right course.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrome

Undertaker23RKO said:


> There is no evidence of any of this. If we are supposed to just go off your word, that's not enough. Dean has never had backstage issues, has always been low maintenance, and lives for wrestling. I don't know if you could've been any more wrong in your post. Does that mean he will 100% go to AEW? No, he could anywhere. He's not done wrestling though.


Yeah, from the rumors I've heard, Dean still wants to wrestle, he just wants more creative freedom, and AEW would give him that as well as likely paying him very well.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood

Undertaker23RKO said:


> There is no evidence of any of this. If we are supposed to just go off your word, that's not enough. Dean has never had backstage issues, has always been low maintenance, and lives for wrestling. I don't know if you could've been any more wrong in your post. Does that mean he will 100% go to AEW? No, he could anywhere. He's not done wrestling though.


We'll see.
All I know is that the people who make the most noise about "not caring what anyone thinks" and make this whole little theatrical display of being despondent and dispassionate are usually the most thin-skinned, fragile, insecure human beings you will ever care to meet.


----------



## Y.2.J

Austin Aries and Matt Sydal out of Impact apparently.

I would take them at AEW. :draper2


----------



## Vic

Matt Sydal's work as a heel has been phenomenal the little I've seen I'd like to see him in AEW and I heard he got offers from them and WWE, so we'll see.


----------



## Taroostyles

volde said:


> Why Best Friends are good gets? They weren't pushed in RoH and they weren't pushed in NJPW. Their work wasn't spectacular and crowds weren't going crazy for them that would make you think that they were miss-used. Plus they wrestled in RoH for a long time together with SCU and Young Bucks so its not like you'll get some new matches from them either.
> 
> I don't know, you need decent guys for undercard, but this looks more like "lets sign our friends that aren't doing that well in other places" operation than serious move.


Just because they werent pushed prominently doesn't mean they aren't good talents. In NJPW they weren't utilized as a team consistently and they wanted to push Beretta as a singles guy. I am higher on them in this capacity as Chuckie is an incredibly diverse talent who can have a good match with just about anybody. Beretta had some great matches in his heavy run as well. 

And even as a team they are over everywhere I've ever seen them perform, maybe with AEW they'll get a better chance to shine.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Y.2.J said:


> I would take them at AEW. :draper2





Y.2.J said:


> *Austin Aries*


Sure about that?


----------



## FITZ

DMD Mofomagic said:


> The thing I don't understand is where is the money for all this coming from?
> 
> Right now everyone wants a bunch of money to go out, but how much money can come back in.
> 
> Jericho says he is making the biggest contract of his career, saying it is NHL money that's about 6-7 million a year.
> 
> Cody, The Bucks, and Brandi are getting two salaries, and honestly, I am sure they are telling their friends what Khan is willing to spend.
> 
> This is without including logistics that no one here will think about.
> 
> While Ambrose would be a get (and a guy they should target), they really should be very picky on who they bring in, I would think Nakamura would be good, but I would stay away from Ziggler, I don't see the ROI on him being that great


Everyone can thank the WWE for the Khans willing to invest money in this. The Khans are willing to spend on talent because WWE set the bar for how much you can get for wrestling. We're still in the middle of there being a premium for new/original content. And it isn't slowing yet. Smackdown got $205 million dollars for 5 years with Fox. Smackdown gets 2-2.5 million people to watch every week on USA. That was worth a billion dollars. So with that set the Khans are thinking if they can even get half of that money a year they can make a lot of money. 

This is what's happening everywhere. Content prices just keep going up. It's why there's like 2 new football leagues in the US starting. There's never been more TV shows produced than right now.


----------



## The3

AEW doing the 50/50 booking?



> Mike Tyson, Ronda Rousey, Muhammad Ali, Hulk Hogan, The Ultimate Warrior, The Undertaker, and John Cena became superstars by winning matches far more often than they lost, WWE in the last 15 years been on this 50/50 booking stuff were talents win as often as they lose; winning 50% of the time, losing 50% of the time. The strategy is among the most foolish ways to present talents as it prevents them from getting over, and more often than not, does credible, long-term damage to the talents that are booked in this manner.


 --- Matt Davis


----------



## Chrome

FITZ said:


> Everyone can thank the WWE for the Khans willing to invest money in this. The Khans are willing to spend on talent because WWE set the bar for how much you can get for wrestling. We're still in the middle of there being a premium for new/original content. And it isn't slowing yet. Smackdown got $205 million dollars for 5 years with Fox. Smackdown gets 2-2.5 million people to watch every week on USA. That was worth a billion dollars. So with that set the Khans are thinking if they can even get half of that money a year they can make a lot of money.
> 
> This is what's happening everywhere. Content prices just keep going up. It's why there's like 2 new football leagues in the US starting. There's never been more TV shows produced than right now.


Yeah, I think this comes from a HUGE desire from TV stations to have live content. This is how Raw and SDL got billion dollar deals despite being subpar and how the XFL is apparently negotiating with ESPN and the like to broadcast games. This is why I think AEW should strive to make their shows live every week. Plus it's 2019, taped shows are passé anyway. It was nice to see WWE wake the fuck up with that and make Smackdown live weekly in '16.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Does anyone remember that tweet saying the Bullet Club OGs would reunite in 2019 ?


----------



## The Wood

red dead2 said:


> TBH I can't see AEW getting a weekly TV deal on prime time unless they are COMMITTED to building stars. So far I am not that impressed tbh
> 
> They might sign Goldberg, CM Punk, Dean Ambrose and Kenny Omega but unless they are willing to let characters/story-lines develop and limit emphasis on long in-ring action to PPV's I dont see how different this AEW brand will be to the current WWE product today or ROH/New Japan
> 
> AEW have to stand out and do what the other promotions are not doing. And that is getting characters and story-lines over. No, I am not talking about Crash TV either. Something like their own unique style resembling the WWE product in 2000 or 2005 (when Batista was the top guy on Raw) would be a good model to follow on.


I don't know why a TV network would care about them building stars as opposed to having stars. 



Stetho said:


> The idea of having them as a team is pretty bland already. I get that they probably wanted to work together and it's perfect for some fun indy spotfests, but that's it. Their characters are completely deluted now just being "the two good mexicans luchadors" when they (and especially Pentagon) could be much more.


It's one tag match, dude. They can come together or wrestle apart. It will be fine. 



Chrome said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090177944536768512


I'm not going to lie, the idea of this has me marking out, haha. Make it happen, Cody. 



reamstyles said:


> For wwe to be successful long term, aew needs to be successful. Quite ironic but true. Wrestling as a whole needs a shot in the arm, and another wrestling show in primetime tv is what wrestling needs. Its about damn time.


I see your point, creatively, but financially WWE are only going to be hindered by this, short-term. 



volde said:


> Why Best Friends are good gets? They weren't pushed in RoH and they weren't pushed in NJPW. Their work wasn't spectacular and crowds weren't going crazy for them that would make you think that they were miss-used. Plus they wrestled in RoH for a long time together with SCU and Young Bucks so its not like you'll get some new matches from them either.
> 
> I don't know, you need decent guys for undercard, but this looks more like "lets sign our friends that aren't doing that well in other places" operation than serious move.


You answered your own question. You need guys that can lose to your Young Bucks and SCU/guys worth pushing.



Y.2.J said:


> Best Friends are definitely a good get. Not everyone has to be main event status, these guys will definitely beef up the roster and beef up the tag-team division.
> And AEW can always build up these guys.
> 
> Don't know much about Sammy Guevara or Kylie Rae, but they look interesting.


From her photos, Kylie Rae looks like an in-shape lovable dork. She will get over with the wrestling audience, haha. She seems to love Pokemon -- it's be great if they could work out a promotional deal with Nintendo to get her outfits that tease the next generation or whatever. 



DMD Mofomagic said:


> The thing I don't understand is where is the money for all this coming from?
> 
> Right now everyone wants a bunch of money to go out, but how much money can come back in.
> 
> Jericho says he is making the biggest contract of his career, saying it is NHL money that's about 6-7 million a year.
> 
> Cody, The Bucks, and Brandi are getting two salaries, and honestly, I am sure they are telling their friends what Khan is willing to spend.
> 
> This is without including logistics that no one here will think about.
> 
> While Ambrose would be a get (and a guy they should target), they really should be very picky on who they bring in, I would think Nakamura would be good, but I would stay away from Ziggler, I don't see the ROI on him being that great


The money is coming from the Khans. They have enough money to put into a savings account and fund a sustainable wrestling promotion for years based on the interest alone. The revenue is going to come from live attendance, sponsors, merchandising and, key, the television. That is why they haven't just taken the first offer from WGN America. They are negotiating the biggest rights fees they can so they can entice the biggest names they can so they can make the biggest impact they can and put on the biggest shows they can so they can get other partnerships established, as well as international deals for even more money. 



MoxleyMoxx said:


> There's been speculation of them having one in Jacksonville in July called Fight for the Fallen. It would be the charity event Cody talked about in the AEW rally.


That's a kick-ass name for that show. It's PR, but it doesn't beat you over the head like WWE's "we're such nice people" shtick does. They've named a cause and they're going to put on a show and the name slightly reflects that. 



ForYourOwnGood said:


> I'd be incredibly surprised if Ambrose goes to AEW. Not only do I think he may still re-sign with WWE, but his whole personality seems similar to CM Punk - in that he's kind of dramatic and insular, and would rather quit the whole business because he's annoyed. If he does actually leave in April, don't be surprised if they can't nab him, or if he never shows his face in anything wrestling-related again. He really does strike me as that kind of person.


It's a good thing you don't know Mr. Good. 



Y.2.J said:


> Austin Aries and Matt Sydal out of Impact apparently.
> 
> I would take them at AEW. :draper2


Hmm. Both are really talented guys, but Aries has a lot of stank on him. A lot of TNA and a failed WWE run, which no one will say is his fault, but NXT wasn't great either. Sydal is someone that has been out of the eye for long enough and has really shone at whatever he does, and he's seemed to have grown as a performer. Could be a great mid-card heel people recognize a little. Aries is someone that I would perhaps leave for ROH to offer a deal to, especially when you know what a hot-head he can be.


----------



## Stetho

The Wood said:


> It's one tag match, dude. They can come together or wrestle apart. It will be fine.


Excuse me? They've been teaming for a while now, what are you talking about


----------



## RapShepard

Y.2.J said:


> Austin Aries and Matt Sydal out of Impact apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> I would take them at AEW. :draper2


Why Aries though? He seems to peave every promotion pissed the fuck off because he feels underused.


----------



## ColonelLanda

Either today or tomorrow I’d assume Omega signs his contract.

Also add Hero to the list of possible AEW potential signees


----------



## shandcraig

MetalKiwi said:


> Does anyone remember that tweet saying the Bullet Club OGs would reunite in 2019 ?


the original bullet club will never be a thing until Finn stops being a pansy in the wwe. Its not his fault of course and i have no idea if he wants to stay with them or how long his contract would be.


But that would be huge for the business all together if the original jack joined to form an even better version. You know your company sucks and is for babies when you have 4 of the best members from the bullet club and you cant even manage to form a group and make an epic storyline. I hope all of those guys leave wwe. AJ got a huge run but it was just shoved down his throat so didn't feel special. 

the BC name is copy right with NJPW but if they end up working with AEW well that will be huge for both companies


----------



## Chrome

RapShepard said:


> Why Aries though? He seems to peave every promotion pissed the fuck off because he feels underused.


Yeah, I wouldn't bother with him if I was AEW. Not just his antics, but he turns 41 in April. Don't see a great deal of value there tbh.


----------



## RapShepard

Chrome said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't bother with him if I was AEW. Not just his antics, but he turns 41 in April. Don't see a great deal of value there tbh.


I honestly don't see how he still gets work with the bigger promotions. I feel like 10 years from now he'll be one of the old timers doing a bunch of shoots on how the industry screwed him and everybody but him were shitty people.


----------



## Y.2.J

Thursday, Feb 7th 2019 - Double or Nothing ticket Announcement Party at The Splash Pool at the MGM Grand, Las Vegas.
Cody Rhodes, The Young Bucks & Brandi Rhodes to reveal new signings, ticket sale information, new partnerships and a surprise special guest. Hangman Adam Page and SCU will also be present.

:mark

New signings, date information...new partnerships. :mark

Surprise special guest...Kenny!? :mark


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Chrome said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't bother with him if I was AEW. Not just his antics, but he turns 41 in April. Don't see a great deal of value there tbh.


His latest run in Impact was the first I'd really seen of him, and I wasn't all that impressed considering all the hype -- though that could have just been his booking. But his 'heelness' seemed to be a little to real, like the asshole part was already baked in and he wasn't just acting out the part. Decent worker, yes, but he seems to think a lot more of himself than he actually is. Not somebody I'd consider building a new promotion with.


----------



## MetalKiwi

shandcraig said:


> the original bullet club will never be a thing until Finn stops being a pansy in the wwe. Its not his fault of course and i have no idea if he wants to stay with them or how long his contract would be.
> 
> 
> But that would be huge for the business all together if the original jack joined to form an even better version. You know your company sucks and is for babies when you have 4 of the best members from the bullet club and you cant even manage to form a group and make an epic storyline. I hope all of those guys leave wwe. AJ got a huge run but it was just shoved down his throat so didn't feel special.
> 
> the BC name is copy right with NJPW but if they end up working with AEW well that will be huge for both companies


That's very true.
Well I guess they could be meeting up at the Bullet Club Tailgate Party for some food....


----------



## MetalKiwi

*Cody Rhodes, The Young Bucks and Brandi Rhodes will reveal spectacular new signings, exciting new partnerships, ticket on-sale information and a surprise special guest. In addition, “Hangman” Adam Page and SCU (Christopher Daniels, Frankie Kazarian and Scorpio Sky) will partake in the festivities. In true Elite style, fans can expect a slice of the unexpected with all this talent on one stage.

Fans can watch the event live starting at 6 p.m. PST/ 9 p.m. EST on BeingTheElite.com (YouTube), @AEWrestling (Twitter), /TheYoungBucks (Facebook) and @TheBrandiRhodes (Instagram). *

Interesting.


----------



## CoverD

Y.2.J said:


> Thursday, Feb 7th 2019 - Double or Nothing ticket Announcement Party at The Splash Pool at the MGM Grand, Las Vegas.
> Cody Rhodes, The Young Bucks & Brandi Rhodes to reveal new signings, ticket sale information, new partnerships and a surprise special guest. Hangman Adam Page and SCU will also be present.
> 
> :mark
> 
> New signings, date information...new partnerships. :mark
> 
> Surprise special guest...Kenny!? :mark


Why do I feel its a *SWERVE BRO* :russo and that Kenny isn't the "surprise special guest"? 

It's almost like its too obvious and he'll be a regular signing and someone out of left field will be the surprise.


----------



## Chrome

CoverD said:


> Why do I feel its a *SWERVE BRO* :russo and that Kenny isn't the "surprise special guest"?
> 
> It's almost like its too obvious and he'll be a regular signing and someone out of left field will be the surprise.


Yeah, @TD Stinger ; brought that up earlier, and I agree too. Definitely excited, hopefully it delivers.


----------



## TD Stinger

Make no mistake I think Kenny for sure is going to AEW. But that whole tease on the last BTE just screams a swerve to me. Kenny will be at the Ticket Party. And then they'll reveal someone else's phone counting down.

Now obviously, who could person be? I mean it would have to be a big name if you're going to tease Omega and then troll the fans in a way. So maybe I'm completely off, but, something to consider.


----------



## Chrome

TD Stinger said:


> Make no mistake I think Kenny for sure is going to AEW. But that whole tease on the last BTE just screams a swerve to me. Kenny will be at the Ticket Party. And then they'll reveal someone else's phone counting down.
> 
> *Now obviously, who could person be?* I mean it would have to be a big name if you're going to tease Omega and then troll the fans in a way. So maybe I'm completely off, but, something to consider.












One can dream lol.


----------



## elidrakefan76

Hopefully AEW and Impact Wrestling form a partnership.

I'd like to see guys like Eli Drake, Killer Kross, Brian Cage, Moose and Johnny Impact on AEW television. They would all make good additions.

Jake Hager aka Jack Swagger could also be good for some appearances if he continues winning in MMA.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Chrome said:


> One can dream lol.


I'm not a Punk fan... BUT... his huge rant about WWE and how they did him wrong and his televised shoots on changing the system and how the wrestling world will always be run by a McMahon or his stupid son-in-law and how much he wanted to change the system...

...so if AEW does get a very high profile tv deal... then Punk would almost be a hypocrite if he didn't join them...

just my opinion.


----------



## The Wood

Stetho said:


> Excuse me? They've been teaming for a while now, what are you talking about


Not in AEW they haven't, haha. I'm just saying that people whinging about them teaming should probably chill. They can still be Pentagon and Fenix, or whatever the fuck they're called these days. 



ColonelLanda said:


> Either today or tomorrow I’d assume Omega signs his contract.
> 
> Also add Hero to the list of possible AEW potential signees


I just read about him. Interesting. It's odd they would give him an angle or even allow him his release if he just signed in 2016. Maybe it was only a two-year deal? We'll see about that. I'd be excited for him, because he's one of the best overall workers in the industry today, and I feel he could bring so much to the table both in front of the screen and behind it. 

You watch him join The Bar on SmackDown though. A feud with The New Day could actually be quite fun. 



Chrome said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't bother with him if I was AEW. Not just his antics, but he turns 41 in April. Don't see a great deal of value there tbh.


He hasn't really evolved his game either. I remember loving him in 2004, and I found him legitimately compelling, but he's been largely the same Austin Aries for about 15 years now. 



CoverD said:


> Why do I feel its a *SWERVE BRO* :russo and that Kenny isn't the "surprise special guest"?
> 
> It's almost like its too obvious and he'll be a regular signing and someone out of left field will be the surprise.


Yeah, I've got a feeling that Omega is not going to be the "surprise" on the show. 



elidrakefan76 said:


> Hopefully AEW and Impact Wrestling form a partnership.
> 
> I'd like to see guys like Eli Drake, Killer Kross, Brian Cage, Moose and Johnny Impact on AEW television. They would all make good additions.
> 
> Jake Hager aka Jack Swagger could also be good for some appearances if he continues winning in MMA.


TNA still has so much stank. I know everybody loves Don Callis and the cool thing is to forgive TNA it's trespasses, but it's really a company on the downturn. They lost their timeslot and they lost their network. They are losing viewers and are only getting <9,000 on Twitch. Getting into bed with them might look very...amateurish. I do think that Brian Cage could offer something, as could Johnny...Elite? But Eli Drake can get fucked and using a guy with a history of domestic assault may not look great for TV networks and sponsors. 

Just wait for these guys to leave TNA. They know the option is out there now. Let them finish up their work and jump over. If they want to keep working in TNA, let them do that. 



Lariatoh! said:


> I'm not a Punk fan... BUT... his huge rant about WWE and how they did him wrong and his televised shoots on changing the system and how the wrestling world will always be run by a McMahon or his stupid son-in-law and how much he wanted to change the system...
> 
> ...so if AEW does get a very high profile tv deal... then Punk would almost be a hypocrite if he didn't join them...
> 
> just my opinion.


The guy's allowed to be done with wrestling, haha. There is certainly interest in him coming back, and he can probably name his price and pick his spots. It's, on paper, a great opportunity for both sides.


----------



## TD Stinger

Aries in Impact last year actually had a pretty good run as their World Champion. Now what happened when he left Impact, hell if I know.

Point is, he's a guy who can still bring something to the table. But for AEW who will probably have a good pick of the lot, is he necessary with the potential headaches? I'd venture to say no.


----------



## Cult03

I really think allowing SCU to get so much air time at these events is going to hinder them in the long run. They are average in every way and definitely don't add to the excitement you need to create from these events. Same with Hangman for now. Let him build up to it. Right now they should be giving all the time to Cody, the Bucks, Jericho and Neville. Until they sign some others that are worth showcasing.


----------



## Beatles123

Cult03 said:


> I really think allowing SCU to get so much air time at these events is going to hinder them in the long run. They are average in every way and definitely don't add to the excitement you need to create from these events. Same with Hangman for now. Let him build up to it. Right now they should be giving all the time to Cody, the Bucks, Jericho and Neville. Until they sign some others that are worth showcasing.


Hush, you! SCU is gold.


----------



## domotime2

Question.

So how is AEW gonna differ from the WWE or other indie promotions? Like in terms of set up, rules, or what have you


----------



## Beatles123

domotime2 said:


> Question.
> 
> So how is AEW gonna differ from the WWE or other indie promotions? Like in terms of set up, rules, or what have you


we know little yet outside of keeping track of wins and losses.


----------



## Zyta

I hope AEW doesn't reveal everyone they sign under the sun. They need to learn the joy of a surprise reveal like Hall and Nash in WCW; no one knew why they were there and it felt like a true invasion.


----------



## shandcraig

domotime2 said:


> Question.
> 
> So how is AEW gonna differ from the WWE or other indie promotions? Like in terms of set up, rules, or what have you


For starters its very clear how different key things will be that have drove so many people away from the wwe brand. Childish insanely over produced shows controlling everything you do and say and act. You cant just hire all this top talents all over the world that are self made and just turn them into robots. 


Its what a lot of fans have been wanting. We dont wanna see amazing talent rise and then go to wwe and constantly have people bitch about how those wrestlers changed for the worst


----------



## shandcraig

Zyta said:


> I hope AEW doesn't reveal everyone they sign under the sun. They need to learn the joy of a surprise reveal like Hall and Nash in WCW; no one knew why they were there and it felt like a true invasion.


I agree and its hard to say, I have a strong feeling thats what they will do but i also know they need to gain as much hype as possible going into its first event. Since they have to build a brand before launching for every aspects behind the scenes for business partners ect.


So i get why they would but i still think they will drive strong storylines with factions. I could easily see a strong team go against say the top faces and people running the company. Since cody and bucks have a lot of say this can turn into great storylines making people think its real


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Cult03 said:


> I really think allowing SCU to get so much air time at these events is going to hinder them in the long run. They are average in every way and definitely don't add to the excitement you need to create from these events. Same with Hangman for now. Let him build up to it. Right now they should be giving all the time to Cody, the Bucks, Jericho and Neville. Until they sign some others that are worth showcasing.


I actually agree. I like SCU but we are talking about two guys who are 48 and 41, though Scorpio is 35. They need to be relevant for veteran leadership and as placeholder contenders but they do not need a big spotlight on them. As far as Hangman goes I just don't think he's that good yet. He's ultra young, has a good look and has talent but he's nowhere near ready to be competing for titles like they kind of hinted at.


----------



## domotime2

shandcraig said:


> For starters its very clear how different key things will be that have drove so many people away from the wwe brand. Childish insanely over produced shows controlling everything you do and say and act. You cant just hire all this top talents all over the world that are self made and just turn them into robots.
> 
> 
> Its what a lot of fans have been wanting. We dont wanna see amazing talent rise and then go to wwe and constantly have people bitch about how those wrestlers changed for the worst


but i mean in kayfabe and inside the ring. Wins and losses will count, okay that's a start, but anything else? Different types of belts, matches, presentation, etc. 

"wrestlers being treated better" to me, is not enough of a draw. Less scripted promos, that's good. Wins and losses, hmm, i'm interested in seeing what they mean by that.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Engaging storylines will MAKE OR BREAK them.

They should not compete with or throw shots at or try to be WWE.

They need to utilize their own identity and run with it.*


----------



## shandcraig

domotime2 said:


> but i mean in kayfabe and inside the ring. Wins and losses will count, okay that's a start, but anything else? Different types of belts, matches, presentation, etc.
> 
> "wrestlers being treated better" to me, is not enough of a draw. Less scripted promos, that's good. Wins and losses, hmm, i'm interested in seeing what they mean by that.




Honestly you dont need to try to create some alternative to what makes a good wrestling promotion.That is a fact and if we get what we have been missing they will do well. 

I agree the visual presentation should try to be its own unique thing but they dont need to go out of there way and try all sorts of bullshit which TNA tried and that says enough. I personally would way rather have a smaller stage set that is more focused on a theme and unique than just a bunch of big screens. Like what wcw did 

All the small things to create a prestigious company with some edge is the selling point. We have seen many alternative belts in the indy scene and most of the time they look stupid. We need to see classy belts that are treated with prestigious value that people wanna fight for. Not fucking replace them with toys like that wwe hemp belt.

Like u said wins and loses need to mean something and build value with the belts.

If anything wwe has lost its way of what made a promotion good.


Its like a good tv show is not reinventing the wheel but just executing things well you know


----------



## Beatles123

guys, jesus. its early yet. lets not pretend to know what they should or shouldn't do until we know what it is they even wanna be.


----------



## Cult03

Leon Knuckles said:


> *Engaging storylines will MAKE OR BREAK them.
> 
> They should not compete with or throw shots at or try to be WWE.
> 
> They need to utilize their own identity and run with it.*


The Elite's entire schtick is throwing shots at the WWE though


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Cult03 said:


> The Elite's entire schtick is throwing shots at the WWE though


*If that is their method, they are doomed to fail.*


----------



## yeahright2

Cult03 said:


> The Elite's entire schtick is throwing shots at the WWE though


You forgot the Young Bucks sucking up to "Uncle Dave" in hope of getting that 5* rating.


----------



## The Wood

TD Stinger said:


> Aries in Impact last year actually had a pretty good run as their World Champion. Now what happened when he left Impact, hell if I know.
> 
> Point is, he's a guy who can still bring something to the table. But for AEW who will probably have a good pick of the lot, is he necessary with the potential headaches? I'd venture to say no.


Being TNA Champion is like winning "biggest manure pile" at the county fair. I agree with you on the headaches, and he's just been exposed so much at levels where enough people have seen him to know who he is and that they don't really care. He's obviously talented and can offer the business something, but I wouldn't be recruiting him for a big project right now. I honestly think ROH would be the best fit for him. 



Zyta said:


> I hope AEW doesn't reveal everyone they sign under the sun. They need to learn the joy of a surprise reveal like Hall and Nash in WCW; no one knew why they were there and it felt like a true invasion.


Contracts are going to come up throughout the years. They are just trying to get the hype machine going. 



Undertaker23RKO said:


> I actually agree. I like SCU but we are talking about two guys who are 48 and 41, though Scorpio is 35. They need to be relevant for veteran leadership and as placeholder contenders but they do not need a big spotlight on them. As far as Hangman goes I just don't think he's that good yet. He's ultra young, has a good look and has talent but he's nowhere near ready to be competing for titles like they kind of hinted at.


SCU are talent they've got now that they can promote. It's an act that hasn't been "big leagued" yet, but with somewhat familiar faces. It's a good start. I don't think there is anything to say that they are going to be the focal point of the entire promotion.


----------



## Beatles123

Leon Knuckles said:


> *If that is their method, they are doomed to fail.*





Cult03 said:


> The Elite's entire schtick is throwing shots at the WWE though





yeahright2 said:


> You forgot the Young Bucks sucking up to "Uncle Dave" in hope of getting that 5* rating.


Hello /ASP/ies.


----------



## McGee

AEW has already surpassed everything WWE ever was. Just listen to any podcast.


----------



## Beatles123

McGee said:


> AEW has already surpassed everything WWE ever was. Just listen to any podcast.


how much of that opinion is ironic?


----------



## Sugnid

https://www.fightful.com/wrestling/young-bucks-invite-pentagon-jr-and-fenix-all-elite-wrestling

This is a major get if actually true.


----------



## McGee

Beatles123 said:


> how much of that opinion is ironic?


Just listening to this JDFromNY podcast who truly believes that..... This guy is an absoluste asshat he just makes me laugh with his idiodic rants.


----------



## Beatles123

Sugnid said:


> https://www.fightful.com/wrestling/young-bucks-invite-pentagon-jr-and-fenix-all-elite-wrestling
> 
> This is a major get if actually true.


They cant unless MLW lets them right?


----------



## volde

Lucha Underground/AAA hold their contracts. If there is going to be next season of LU then they can't join.


----------



## CRCC

I hope this AEW can give new life to wrestling in North America. But, right now, all the excitement is premature. Let's hope for the best and see if AEW can deliver a good product on a regular TV show.


----------



## Donnie

Lucha Bros are still under contract with IMPACT, LU and MLW, so unless CODY has gotten all 3 sides to agree to a deal, I wouldn't get too excited yet.


----------



## Sugnid

Would the Bucks be so open to be retweeting gifs of them offering them AEW if something hadn’t been agreed?

They’ve been coy with everything else.


----------



## Donnie

The Bucks love to stir up shit. I'm not believing anything yet.


----------



## Beatles123

Ace said:


> The Bucks love to stir up shit. I'm not believing anything yet.


If it shows up on BTE I'll buy it. They know what we'd be thinking if it were.


----------



## Donnie

I'll say this, folks. If CODY has somehow gotten all these different promotions to agree to this, he's a hell of a negotiator. Big Dust would be proud, IF YOU WHEEL.


----------



## Beatles123

Ace said:


> I'll say this, folks. If CODY has somehow gotten all these different promotions to agree to this, he's a hell of a negotiator. Big Dust would be proud, IF YOU WHEEL.


/ASP/ would be seething so hard :lol

"HOW DOES CAWDY DO IT!" :lenny


----------



## Y.2.J

Oooooooooooouuhhhh.

Pentagon Jr. excites me. :mark


----------



## USAUSA1

They are signed to Lucha Libre FMV legally but they can work any promotion they want too.


----------



## TD Stinger

I doubt the Bucks would have even teased this if there wasn't something agreed upon. Now I doubt Pentagon and Fenix will be main AEW talents to start, but if they can get some appearances out of them, that's only a good thing.


----------



## Taroostyles

Perhaps for talents like Fenix and Pentagon they will be willing to make a deal and not force exclusivity. 

Besides is it really gonna matter if these guys are working Impact or MLW if AEW gets off the ground and takes off. LU might be the trickiest part of the whole thing.


----------



## volde

Ace said:


> I'll say this, folks. If CODY has somehow gotten all these different promotions to agree to this, he's a hell of a negotiator. Big Dust would be proud, IF YOU WHEEL.


Not to say that getting them out of LU mess isn't impressive, but I think that Impact and MLW have no say in this.


----------



## FROSTY

Don't both Pentagon & Fenix have the option to opt out of their LU contracts? I thought they did, kinda like Ricochet?



Cult03 said:


> I really think allowing SCU to get so much air time at these events is going to hinder them in the long run. They are average in every way and definitely don't add to the excitement you need to create from these events. Same with Hangman for now. Let him build up to it. Right now they should be giving all the time to Cody, the Bucks, Jericho and Neville. Until they sign some others that are worth showcasing.


I enjoyed SCU's shtick at first but I tend to agree on them. Don't get me wrong Kazarian is awesome & the ageless wonder Daniels still has it, but they are not impact players. I think it's the right move with going with a new face in Hangman as one of their top guys. Building a home grown top guy is the way to go imo.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Pentagon would be a great coo for them, he has got a fantastic charterer and is a heck of a worker with a decent following in various countries.


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## PavelGaborik

Both of those guys are fucking awesome. This would be pretty damn impressive...


----------



## Sugnid

USAUSA1 said:


> They are signed to Lucha Libre FMV legally but they can work any promotion they want too.


Emperor Tony Khan has probably used some mystic arts and got them out of their LU contracts.

All hail.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Pentagon & Fenix in AEW could be so awesome to see since they both would have a nice batch of guys to work with and have more epic feuds under their belts. :mark


----------



## Y.2.J

I love Pentagon Jr's look. I get some Mortal Kombat vibes and I love it.

Fenix is sick too...just Pentagon is more my kind of guy.


----------



## Death Rider

McGee said:


> AEW has already surpassed everything WWE ever was. Just listen to any podcast.


I have not heard any podcast saying that...


----------



## McGee

Roy Mustang said:


> I have not heard any podcast saying that...


JDFromNY said so.


----------



## Death Rider

McGee said:


> JDFromNY said so.


So 1 podcast? Wow that is really every podcast


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

TD Stinger said:


> I doubt the Bucks would have even teased this if there wasn't something agreed upon. Now I doubt Pentagon and Fenix will be main AEW talents to start, but if they can get some appearances out of them, that's only a good thing.


This has me wondering if maybe they're going to have more of a revolving door type policy toward some talents. Maybe have a core of regular talent signed on for multiple years, and rotate other talent in and out from other promotions. That would avoid not only the same stale feuds overstaying their welcome, but also keep a fresh mix of faces to stir it up with the 'regulars'. It makes sense with some of the names being thrown around, such as these two. Face it, one of the biggest issues with WWE is they pick one or two guys and force them down your throat for months at a time, whether the fans want it or not (usually not). A rotating roster would go a long way toward avoiding that situation.


----------



## McGee

Roy Mustang said:


> I have not heard any podcast saying that...





Roy Mustang said:


> So 1 podcast? Wow that is really every podcast


I heard it from Bernie, Edgar, Lawrence, Milton, and Walter's Podcast as well.


----------



## volde

Well core talent would be on every/most shows so bad luck if you don't like core talent? And rotating guys would probably never win titles because they'd be gone in a month anyway.


----------



## Sugnid

http://www.prowrestlingsheet.com/pentagon-jr-fenix-aew/#.XFXzX6SnzDs


----------



## Beatles123

Reminder that ECW brought in talents for one-offs all the time.


----------



## Death Rider

McGee said:


> I heard it from Bernie, Edgar, Lawrence, Milton, and Walter's Podcast as well.


Supply proof of this please. I don't know any of these podcasts btw. I have heard of JD but I have heard of none of these


----------



## sim8

PWInsider reporting Lucha Brothers not signing exclusively with AEW. They will only be doing some dates. 

So exactly what everyone expected. Still a great coup for AEW


----------



## Beatles123

sim8 said:


> PWInsider reporting Lucha Brothers not signing exclusively with AEW. They will only be doing some dates.
> 
> So exactly what everyone expected. Still a great coup for AEW


they cant sign yet thanks to lu's fuckery.


----------



## sim8

Beatles123 said:


> sim8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PWInsider reporting Lucha Brothers not signing exclusively with AEW. They will only be doing some dates.
> 
> So exactly what everyone expected. Still a great coup for AEW
> 
> 
> 
> they cant sign yet thanks to lu's fuckery.
Click to expand...

Do they want to even sign exclusively? They have a decent thing going with Impact


----------



## Taroostyles

They are guys who might actually be hurt from signing exclusive. Think about it, they currently work and take as many dates as maybe any other talents in the world. 

I would think AEW would have to throw a ton of money at them to make up the difference.


----------



## farhanc

Hello do people think that AEW happening could impact Fulham FC premier league football (soccer) or Jacksonville Jaguars.

As in too thing needing money Jacksonville Jaguars , Fulham FC etc .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Chrome

Roy Mustang said:


> Supply proof of this please. I don't know any of these podcasts btw. I have heard of JD but I have heard of none of these


I think you're wasting your time asking lol.

But anyways, getting the Lucha Bros is a big pickup for AEW, even if it's only for a couple dates. Hope they can get them exclusively in the future.


----------



## Isuzu

Kenny Omega...... WOW


----------



## Beatles123

Isuzu said:


> Kenny Omega...... WOW


You know you want it~ :tommy


----------



## shandcraig

farhanc said:


> Hello do people think that AEW happening could impact Fulham FC premier league football (soccer) or Jacksonville Jaguars.
> 
> As in too thing needing money Jacksonville Jaguars , Fulham FC etc .
> 
> Yours
> 
> Farhan


No, Those 2 companies are making money. This guy is in to make money too and turn whatever he touches into a successful business. He is pretty obsessed with analytics apparently so. He makes pretty solid investments into these brands to to try and turn them around grow


----------



## Brodus Clay

*AEW should get Paul Heyman.*

Hes a good booker and manager also would be a nice little jab to take Lesnar's mic xD, I see good value with getting Paul Heyman, managers are misused on WWE but may AEW can revive that lost art.


----------



## The Wood

*Re: AEW should get Paul Heyman.*

You can tell Heyman likes to live in his own little bubble because of WWE's creative. He says all the right things in interviews and such, but something other has to appeal to him a little, especially if options are there. Even as an on-air talent, the guy's promos and credibility are worthy of a main event talent deal. He could host his own little shows to expand him into different areas he's flirted with before (Heyman Hustle, etc.), and he could be a great occasional color commentator. 

You could lure him over with an ownership stake in AEW. Just 2% of a promotion like AEW could end up being worth _a lot_ of money.


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: AEW should get Paul Heyman.*

When is there going to be an AEW forum


----------



## Versatile

*Re: AEW should get Paul Heyman.*



The Wood said:


> You can tell Heyman likes to live in his own little bubble because of WWE's creative. He says all the right things in interviews and such, but something other has to appeal to him a little, especially if options are there. Even as an on-air talent, the guy's promos and credibility are worthy of a main event talent deal. He could host his own little shows to expand him into different areas he's flirted with before (Heyman Hustle, etc.), and he could be a great occasional color commentator.
> 
> *You could lure him over with an ownership stake in AEW. Just 2% of a promotion like AEW could end up being worth a lot of money.*


That's a bad idea, if you give Heyman all that power he going to end up selling AEW to the WWE.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: AEW should get Paul Heyman.*

Heyman goes where Brock goes. If you want Heyman, you need to beat WWE's offer to Brock.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

*Re: AEW should get Paul Heyman.*

Of course AEW should try and create their own Paul Heyman but if they could land Lesnar + Heyman, that would be.... huuuuge.

If AEW could land Ambrose and Lesnar/Heyman... that would be a huge win for them without having shown an actual product. Getting a guy like AJ would be big for them but it would just seem like New Japan 2.0, I'd love to see them land a select few stars to help them create their own stars in the long run.


----------



## Mango13

*Re: AEW should get Paul Heyman.*



deepelemblues said:


> When is there going to be an AEW forum


Not soon enough unfortunately


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: AEW should get Paul Heyman.*



deepelemblues said:


> When is there going to be an AEW forum


If they deliver a decent to good product and we get the forum section I'm gonna become a huge AEW fanboy and make fun of the WWE fans to get into a WCW vs WWF feel.


----------



## Steve Black Man

*Re: AEW should get Paul Heyman.*

Shouldn't this be in "Other Pro Wrestling" section?


----------



## The3

sim8 said:


> PWInsider reporting Lucha Brothers not signing exclusively with AEW. They will only be doing some dates.
> 
> So exactly what everyone expected. Still a great coup for AEW


AEW isn't signing exclusive deals?? So if Impact Wrestling have the AEW North-American champion they can jobbed him out on Impact or Worst the AEW World champion can be jobbing on another promotion


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: AEW should get Paul Heyman.*



deepelemblues said:


> When is there going to be an AEW forum


I believe it was Chrome who said that the Powers That Be have discussed this and that it'll happen if/when they get a TV deal. 

In the mean time, there's a stickied AEW thread in the Other Wrestling section.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW should get Paul Heyman.*

They should also get Pat Patterson, Shane McMahon, Dean Malenko, Nicholas, David Otunga, the green shirt fan, Commissioner Foley, Nick Patrick, Alex Riley, 3 Count, and Gillberg.


----------



## Hawkke

*Re: AEW should get Paul Heyman.*



RapShepard said:


> They should also get Pat Patterson, Shane McMahon, Dean Malenko, Nicholas, David Otunga, the green shirt fan, Commissioner Foley, Nick Patrick, Alex Riley, 3 Count, and Gillberg.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: AEW should get Paul Heyman.*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> I believe it was Chrome who said that the Powers That Be have discussed this and that it'll happen if/when they get a TV deal.
> 
> In the mean time, there's a stickied AEW thread in the Other Wrestling section.


Yeah, I figured we would wait until Double or Nothing and they were on TV every week to create a separate section. At this rate though, maybe we should make the section now lol.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW should get Paul Heyman.*



Hawkke said:


>


I wonder how lucrative that run was for him lol


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

Reggie Dunlop said:


> This has me wondering if maybe they're going to have more of a revolving door type policy toward some talents. Maybe have a core of regular talent signed on for multiple years, and rotate other talent in and out from other promotions. That would avoid not only the same stale feuds overstaying their welcome, but also keep a fresh mix of faces to stir it up with the 'regulars'. It makes sense with some of the names being thrown around, such as these two. Face it, one of the biggest issues with WWE is they pick one or two guys and force them down your throat for months at a time, whether the fans want it or not (usually not). A rotating roster would go a long way toward avoiding that situation.


Agreed. I feel like the top tier stars of AEW would have to be pretty damn exclusive to the company. It adds a another level of legitimacy and helps build the legacy/brand with their own stars staying put instead of jumping around different companies defending multiple titles. imo at least.


----------



## Beatles123

AEW already proving to be a draw on WF :lenny


----------



## McGee

Roy Mustang said:


> Supply proof of this please. I don't know any of these podcasts btw. I have heard of JD but I have heard of none of these


The Proof is in the Pudding. The Wrath of Khan has reigned supreme and MeekMan is running for the Bunkers.


----------



## Beatles123

McGee said:


> The Proof is in the Pudding. The Wrath of Khan has reigned supreme and MeekMan is running for the Bunkers.


Bro, we get it. You think AEW is all hype and we're all just marks who make podcasts no one watches. fpalm


----------



## McGee

Beatles123 said:


> Bro, we get it. You think AEW is all hype and we're all just marks who make podcasts no one watches. fpalm


If you'd like to sign up for my Patreon I can DM you the info.


----------



## Donnie

From today’s (3rd Feb) WOR podcast. Bryan and Dave chat about the progress of AEW’s tv deal negotiations

A TV meeting was held on 2nd February that “went real well”. 

“There’s still no deal, signed”. [...] “There’s gonna be a very legit deal because there is two of them on the table.” [...]“Real money and it’s real stations.” [...] “The best tv deal any non-WWE deal anyone has had since WCW.”

“Both [stations] are bigger in prestige than Spike” (as Impact was on Spike).


----------



## Beatles123

Ace said:


> From today’s (3rd Feb) WOR podcast. Bryan and Dave chat about the progress of AEW’s tv deal negotiations
> 
> A TV meeting was held on 2nd February that “went real well”.
> 
> “There’s still no deal, signed”. [...] “There’s gonna be a very legit deal because there is two of them on the table.” [...]“Real money and it’s real stations.” [...] “The best tv deal any non-WWE deal anyone has had since WCW.”
> 
> “Both [stations] are bigger in prestige than Spike” (as Impact was on Spike).


Big Dave out here tickling our balls! :nod


----------



## Donnie

Beatles123 said:


> Big Dave out here tickling our balls! :nod


Or CODY, the Bucks, and Cool Dad are tickling his


----------



## Y.2.J

Ace said:


> From today’s (3rd Feb) WOR podcast. Bryan and Dave chat about the progress of AEW’s tv deal negotiations
> 
> A TV meeting was held on 2nd February that “went real well”.
> 
> “There’s still no deal, signed”. [...] “There’s gonna be a very legit deal because there is two of them on the table.” [...]“Real money and it’s real stations.” [...] “The best tv deal any non-WWE deal anyone has had since WCW.”
> 
> “Both [stations] are bigger in prestige than Spike” (as Impact was on Spike).


:mark


----------



## Zapato

Beatles123 said:


> Big Dave out here tickling our balls! :nod


'Nickelodeon and the replay deal for Nick Jr is a huge coup.‘

In all seriousness, will be interesting who it actually is. Maybe a streaming deal with someone as well/instead of at least at first?


----------



## USAUSA1

Hate to sound negative, but the only way I see a major network offering real money is if Khan is offering part ownership.


----------



## shandcraig

Zapato said:


> 'Nickelodeon and the replay deal for Nick Jr is a huge coup.‘
> 
> In all seriousness, will be interesting who it actually is. Maybe a streaming deal with someone as well/instead of at least at first?



Its been driving me nuts because i think a huge streaming service having a weekly wrestling show would be huge. We have never got it and Lucha underground does not count.Its old content plus its not a proper wrestling format show.

I mean proper live weekly show but sadly netflix has absolute no interest in live events. Which in the long run will hurt them as down the road when cable collapses all the live sports will be on one of the formats.


Amazon wand hulu both want to get into live events.Its difficult because most of the big live sporting events have been given huge money buy cable to keep them away from those formats.



Hope one day amazon,Hulu or netflix have a big wrestling promotion weekly on it. Give them money per show and they dont have to do anything . They can even pay them depending on viewerships. We could also get special events by them too.




I love the idea of this promote having live ppv or special events on saturdays instead of sunday


----------



## Vic

Zapato said:


> 'Nickelodeon and the replay deal for Nick Jr is a huge coup.‘
> 
> In all seriousness, will be interesting who it actually is. Maybe a streaming deal with someone as well/instead of at least at first?


The big rumor is TBS & TNT are the ones in talks with a few smaller networks interested. I believe the former are the ones with continued talks with AEW.


----------



## ColonelLanda

The TBS deal is the one that’s the closest to being signed.


----------



## Life010

ColonelLanda said:


> The TBS deal is the one that’s the closest to being signed.


Any sources or are you big daddy Meltzer undercover?


----------



## Beatles123

Would you guys rather TBS or TNT be the one?


----------



## Vic

Considering how large TBS and TNT are as a whole it doesn't really matter where they land. As I mentioned once before, both networks are on the most basic of TV packages so it would be a huge grab regardless. What I'm more concerned with is how much TBS or TNT will be willing to pay AEW annually and how committed they are to keeping them around. Ratings will obviously be slow to pick up on the first couple of years and while it could be said TBS & TNT aren't FOX in that they don't have wildly insane expectations for their shows (they expect/want an average of 10 Million viewers per show which is fucking insanity) I'm sure they still want some solid results. TBS has only just recently began delving into original content as of like 2016 I believe so AEW would be a good fit because of the Baseball deal and what not, but they don't have a great track record with original scripted content so that end does have me worried. If AEW can regularly pull off at lest a million views and a little over their first year I'm sure they'll be fine in the long run.


----------



## TD Stinger

Going back a few pages,the thing I'm most interested in is what the look of the show will be once it's weekly, or at least we assume it will be weekly.

Now we see WWE run shows in big arena and even with attendance numbers being awful at the moment for them (or at least awful comparing to what they've done in the past) with camera trickery they can make them look full. Point is, we know what a WWE show is going to look like. And then you have places like ROH that tape 4 shows at a time usually where they'll usually get around what looks to be 1,000 or so at the most in smaller arenas.

What will AEW look like? What will AEW be able to do on a weekly or even bi-weekly basis in terms of the buildings they run. It's really far out to be thinking about that, but that's what intrigues me the most. I think that's where having a guy like Jericho helps because he's a big and established named from WWE as opposed to a bunch of talented guys like Omega and The Bucks that some people still might be completely unaware of.


----------



## ben laddie

any idea how I will be able to watch in the uk?


----------



## Chrome

Vic said:


> Considering how large TBS and TNT are as a whole it doesn't really matter where they land. As I mentioned once before, both networks are on the most basic of TV packages so it would be a huge grab regardless. What I'm more concerned with is how much TBS or TNT will be willing to pay AEW annually and how committed they are to keeping them around. Ratings will obviously be slow to pick up on the first couple of years and while it could be said TBS & TNT aren't FOX in that they don't have wildly insane expectations for their shows (they expect/want an average of 10 Million viewers per show which is fucking insanity) I'm sure they still want some solid results. TBS has only just recently began delving into original content as of like 2016 I believe so AEW would be a good fit because of the Baseball deal and what not, but they don't have a great track record with original scripted content so that end does have me worried. If AEW can regularly pull off at lest a million views and a little over their first year I'm sure they'll be fine in the long run.


Yeah, they need to do live shows every week imo, as opposed to bi-weekly or tape once a month like NXT.


----------



## Even Flow

ben laddie said:


> any idea how I will be able to watch in the uk?


They don't have a TV deal yet anywhere.


----------



## RKing85

I'm thinking the tv deal will being in September, and the second announced show in Jacksonville which doesn't have a date will be used as the kick off to the tv schedule.


----------



## shandcraig

RKing85 said:


> I'm thinking the tv deal will being in September, and the second announced show in Jacksonville which doesn't have a date will be used as the kick off to the tv schedule.


You never know,They could get a show started right after Double or nothing. Anythings possible for how fast something can be done . They do already have a handful of behind the scenes workers since this guy already has 2 big media companies.


----------



## The Wood

Versatile said:


> That's a bad idea, if you give Heyman all that power he going to end up selling AEW to the WWE.


That's not how 2% works, lol. 



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Heyman goes where Brock goes. If you want Heyman, you need to beat WWE's offer to Brock.


True, and it's quite possible given the capital invested in this thing. 



Muta said:


> Of course AEW should try and create their own Paul Heyman but if they could land Lesnar + Heyman, that would be.... huuuuge.
> 
> If AEW could land Ambrose and Lesnar/Heyman... that would be a huge win for them without having shown an actual product. Getting a guy like AJ would be big for them but it would just seem like New Japan 2.0, I'd love to see them land a select few stars to help them create their own stars in the long run.


I'd definitely make a play for AJ Styles. His profile is greater than it's ever been, he was one of the most pushed guys in 2018, and he's on the cover of their current video game. The work he could do with Kenny Omega alone would be worth the investment. 



The3 said:


> AEW isn't signing exclusive deals?? So if Impact Wrestling have the AEW North-American champion they can jobbed him out on Impact or Worst the AEW World champion can be jobbing on another promotion


No, that's not how it works. That's not how anything works.



RapShepard said:


> They should also get Pat Patterson, Shane McMahon, Dean Malenko, Nicholas, David Otunga, the green shirt fan, Commissioner Foley, Nick Patrick, Alex Riley, 3 Count, and Gillberg.


Yes, yes (in a token role, if they could _ever_ swing this), if he were available, no, no, probably not, Foley (but not as Commissioner), nah, nah, no and no. Pat Patterson is a strong yes. Man, that would crush Vince on a spiritual level.



Ace said:


> From today’s (3rd Feb) WOR podcast. Bryan and Dave chat about the progress of AEW’s tv deal negotiations
> 
> A TV meeting was held on 2nd February that “went real well”.
> 
> “There’s still no deal, signed”. [...] “There’s gonna be a very legit deal because there is two of them on the table.” [...]“Real money and it’s real stations.” [...] “The best tv deal any non-WWE deal anyone has had since WCW.”
> 
> “Both [stations] are bigger in prestige than Spike” (as Impact was on Spike).


Interesting, because there aren't many stations with more prestige than Spike in the basic cable world. You're realistically talking MTV, VH1, A&E, TV Land, Freeform and ESPN. Realistically, you can probably cut out TV Land, Freeform and ESPN, since it's either not their style of programming, or they seem pretty cosy with WWE. The deals seem to be between Disney, Viacom and WarnerMedia, and if I had to guess, I'd suggest that Disney is probably not going to be looking for them as opposed to WWE, since they just bought a huge stake in FOX and all that. 

It really does seem like TNT or TBS is the likely home.



Beatles123 said:


> Would you guys rather TBS or TNT be the one?


TBS gets, on average, 972,000 viewers in prime time. Can AEW get more than that to prove they are worth the investment? It's quite possible. TNT are quite a bit lower, so that means lower expectations to exceed. I think there is nostalgia for wrestling on both channels. 

I was looking into DAZN's deal with Bellator the other day, and they signed a deal for 7 exclusive shows and 15 conjoined shows over five years for a deal in the "nine figures." Weirdly enough, I was thinking AEW could aim to do 12 TV specials and 6 PPVs a year. A slight increase would be what Bellator signed for with DAZN, who are looking to expand. This could help them get into Mexico and Australia. But you would have a weekly show on TNT, 15 TBS specials and 7 DAZN-exclusive specials. 

Looking at what WWE is worth ($100 million per hour per year for 2 million viewers), I think AEW should realistically be aiming for _at least_ half of what WWE is asking for. They would be producing 155 hours of content under this scheme. $155 million a year sounds pretty good to me. But, honestly, I think they should try and put it up to 75% of what WWE is worth by bouncing deals off each other. $232.5 million sounds even better. Over five years, if they can secure something that long pushes them over the magic ten figure line. That perception can be very important in securing sponsors and the like. 

There are also options for auxiliary programming. I've always been a fan of wrestling using Saturday mornings to get over with kids. If they can tape an hour show before the Tuesday thing and air that on Saturdays, or produce a quirky Saturday morning cartoon about The Elite battling space aliens in an intergalactic tournament held by a spacelord voice by Chris Jericho, you could maybe throw a few extra million into the pot. Deals with YouTube for Being the Elite and Brandi's cooking stuff. That sort of thing can go a long way to monetizing things they're already doing. 

But the ideal core deal for me would be weekly on TNT, 15 on TBS/DAZN, 7 on DAZN. Or something very similar. 



Chrome said:


> Yeah, they need to do live shows every week imo, as opposed to bi-weekly or tape once a month like NXT.


That would seem to be what people are paying for, _unless_ AEW can be really wily and convince whoever is paying them that they can save a lot of money by not going live with the data showing that it doesn't really make a difference. But I can't imagine a network paying them less just so they can save money if they're going to get enough money to cover all their costs anyway. I think live is the way to go.


----------



## sim8

AJ Styles confirming he hasn't signed a new contract with WWE yet is an exciting indicator he may not. WWE usually like having top guys locked up a year ahead of the current contract ending by all accounts.

AEWs current roster is enough to have me interested. If they achieve even half of their potential roster (Punk, Omega, Ambrose, Lesnar etc) then that would be amazing


----------



## DGenerationMC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092139676494938117

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092134314404388864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092198461984964608
Of course they're at the Super Bowl.

Of course.


----------



## Cult03

The owner of the WWE is about to go head to head with the NFL. AEW would be smart to try get the NFL to help promote them. That would hurt Vince


----------



## Donnie

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092219746139996160


----------



## McGee

The Ratings for the debut of Tuesday Night Dynamite are gonna shatter ratings history.


----------



## USAUSA1

Ace said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092219746139996160


It's an angle

You guys really believe Viacom and Time Warner are willing to invest millions in a wrestling company that haven't run a show yet after their history of dealing with wrestling companies backed by billionaires?

DAZN seems more realistic because they are new and building up a resume and are willing to spend money on anything. 

ESPN+ is also spending money right now because they trying to compete with DAZN.

I think its DAZN and ESPN+. And it might be tv offers from another country.


----------



## Vic

USAUSA1 said:


> It's an angle
> 
> You guys really believe Viacom and Time Warner are willing to invest millions in a wrestling company that haven't run a show yet after their history of dealing with wrestling companies backed by billionaires?
> 
> DAZN seems more realistic because they are new and building up a resume and are willing to spend money on anything.
> 
> ESPN+ is also spending money right now because they trying to compete with DAZN.
> 
> I think its DAZN and ESPN+. And it might be tv offers from another country.


Why in God's name would they be working a TV deal :kobe. Do you even realize how ridiculous that sounds? It'd do them zero favors. Networks were impressed by All In and with WWE's TV deals of course people want to get in on a piece of the pie. What makes you think DAZN is interested in wrestling? Nothing has been told to showcase especially considering they're very much pro MMA/boxing with the exclusive fighter deal they handed out to get off the ground. ESPN is extremely close to WWE & are also owned by Disney who has reportedly been at least somewhat interested in purchasing the company. So no neither of these options are realistic at all.


----------



## Beatles123

I dunno what DAZN is lol


----------



## Vic

Beatles123 said:


> I dunno what DAZN is lol


It's a sports streaming platform that recently launched in the US. While the international version airs shit like soccer, the US version has been 100% MMA & Boxing. I know because I did the month trial. There's no way AEW will be on it when there's 50 different pro wrestling themed streaming options out there such as Fite which does Starrcade. Nothing but (wild) wishful thinking.


----------



## shandcraig

Vic said:


> It's a sports streaming platform that recently launched in the US. While the international version airs shit like soccer, the US version has been 100% MMA & Boxing. I know because I did the month trial. There's no way AEW will be on it when there's 50 different pro wrestling themed streaming options out there such as Fite which does Starrcade. Nothing but (wild) wishful thinking.


But isant that just what Fite tv streaming service is ?


Whats great about this owner is i bet he already has a huge marketing team. I bet we will see some AEW show up during foot ball games haha. 


If they go ahead with using the word Dynamite for a weekly show they absolutely need to take it in a more edgy approach for brandy.I dont mean like we are hardcore bullshit. I just mean get behind the meaning of what that word means and have some strenth behind your branding. 

Otherwise its going to come off as lame and tacky as fuck.


But based off the latest Graphic video for AEW at the end it will have some fire to it and feel old school. That graphic video with what looks like sparks going off like dynamite looks sweet.


Now thats a good look with some fire to it ! not literally but like fire under its ass haha


----------



## Beatles123

So....Are they having trouble with the tickets, then? :hmm


----------



## sim8

After the latest episode of BTE, is it safe to say Lucha Brothers vs Young Bucks is set for Double or Nothing?


----------



## Life010

Beatles123 said:


> So....Are they having trouble with the tickets, then? :hmm


Tickets aren't for sell yet right? Thursday is the ticket announce party.


----------



## Beatles123

Life010 said:


> Tickets aren't for sell yet right? Thursday is the ticket announce party.


i was just wondering why they scaled down their expectations from 20,000 to 14,000 :shrug


----------



## Chan Hung

Just saw a report that TNT is the place that will host AEW. The source is sketchy so I would wait for a more legit source. Interesting if it is tho.


----------



## rbl85

Beatles123 said:


> i was just wondering why they scaled down their expectations from 20,000 to 14,000 :shrug


They didn't scaled down anything because they never had expectations of 20.000.


----------



## volde

When you say double or nothing you kinda imply that you want to double the audience. Sure, they never said it directly, but thats what I think most people assumed when they heard it first.


----------



## bcbud3

volde said:


> When you say double or nothing you kinda imply that you want to double the audience. Sure, they never said it directly, but thats what I think most people assumed when they heard it first.


Or, it's just another gambling/card playing term. Kind of like "all in". Wouldn't be suprised if the next ppv would be called "three of a kind" or something similar.


----------



## shandcraig

volde said:


> When you say double or nothing you kinda imply that you want to double the audience. Sure, they never said it directly, but thats what I think most people assumed when they heard it first.


i completely disagree in my onion that you think most people think that.I think its more of implying that this next show is more of relating to the concept of being ALL IN. So this is like Double the amount of ALL IN. But you could be right but personally see it the other way


----------



## Beatles123

Chan Hung said:


> Just saw a report that TNT is the place that will host AEW. The source is sketchy so I would wait for a more legit source. Interesting if it is tho.


Who reported it?


----------



## Isuzu

so, Leon = WWE and Claire = AEW


----------



## Stetho

I get that it's not the point, but I really hope Kenny would drop this embarassing "nerd" character and go back to being at least a little bit badass


----------



## shandcraig

Stetho said:


> I get that it's not the point, but I really hope Kenny would drop this embarassing "nerd" character and go back to being at least a little bit badass


It is very likely that we will get a huge storyline of long time friends going against cody and bucks. I could see Kenny turning heel against them. It would be an amazing storyline. 


When are we going to get someone in here making mock up AEW graphic belts for fun,shits and giggles.


----------



## shandcraig

As they stated in being the elite MGM grand has changed things around in the arena. They as of now hold 16,800 people and you need to put into account that on end of the arena is going to be taken away for the stage set. Either way the layout of the MGM makes events look really good and still large. But with all the floor seating im sure they will probably end up getting around that same number
Numbers are numbers it does not matter,Thats still a good size venue and when they get it full it will look really good.









e


----------



## TD Stinger

@Ace

Everyone keeps talking about the Kenny cameo at the end of BTE but I saw a Darby Allin cameo. That's interesting, I thought he was still in Evolve, aka WWE's feeder system. He'd be an interesting get. Shame Walter's not available any more to throw him like a lawn dart.


----------



## sim8

Cody announced starrcast announcement coming tonight on Twitter!!


----------



## Donnie

TD Stinger said:


> @Ace
> 
> Everyone keeps talking about the Kenny cameo at the end of BTE but I saw a Darby Allin cameo. That's interesting, I thought he was still in Evolve, aka WWE's feeder system. He'd be an interesting get. Shame Walter's not available any more to throw him like a lawn dart.


:wow That's unexpected. 

I'd imagine it was just a random thing, and not a sign he's jumping. I say that, because he's been wrestling all the WWE guys that HHH has been sending down, and I imagine HHH would try to get him first. 

We shall see. 

DAT WALTER MATCH :banderas


----------



## Beatles123

Ace said:


> :wow That's unexpected.
> 
> I'd imagine it was just a random thing, and not a sign he's jumping. I say that, because he's been wrestling all the WWE guys that HHH has been sending down, and I imagine HHH would try to get him first.
> 
> We shall see.
> 
> DAT WALTER MATCH :banderas


WWE doesnt deserve WALTER :fuckthis


----------



## Beatles123

sim8 said:


> Cody announced starrcast announcement coming tonight on Twitter!!


Where?


----------



## Stinger Fan

Vic said:


> It's a sports streaming platform that recently launched in the US. While the international version airs shit like soccer, the US version has been 100% MMA & Boxing. I know because I did the month trial. There's no way AEW will be on it when there's 50 different pro wrestling themed streaming options out there such as Fite which does Starrcade. Nothing but (wild) wishful thinking.


Something to note, Bein Sports(which airs predominantly soccer) has a partnership with DAZN which airs MLW's show. So I don't think DAZN would be an option


----------



## Boldgerg

Just been watching some MLW highlights... can we please, please actually get Tony Schiavone out of there and at the announce table for AEW? Amazing how much difference his voice makes. Only JR can compare.


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092602771503751168


----------



## shandcraig

i thought they didnt wanna do another starcast


----------



## Beatles123

Is no one going to point out matts wink when brian pillman jr was on screen?


----------



## Sbatenney

The Wood said:


> Interesting, because there aren't many stations with more prestige than Spike in the basic cable world. You're realistically talking MTV, VH1, A&E, TV Land, Freeform and ESPN. Realistically, you can probably cut out TV Land, Freeform and ESPN, since it's either not their style of programming, or they seem pretty cosy with WWE. The deals seem to be between Disney, Viacom and WarnerMedia, and if I had to guess, I'd suggest that Disney is probably not going to be looking for them as opposed to WWE, since they just bought a huge stake in FOX and all that.
> 
> It really does seem like TNT or TBS is the likely home.


I don't believe Disney owns the part of FOX that the WWE is heading to since it's fox sports and they weren't apart of the deal for the Fox-Disney deal. However Disney does own ESPN I believe so I doubt they will want to screw up that relationship by talking to AEW.



The Wood said:


> *TBS gets, on average, 972,000 viewers in prime time. Can AEW get more than that to prove they are worth the investment? It's quite possible.* TNT are quite a bit lower, so that means lower expectations to exceed. I think there is nostalgia for wrestling on both channels.
> 
> I was looking into DAZN's deal with Bellator the other day, and they signed a deal for 7 exclusive shows and 15 conjoined shows over five years for a deal in the "nine figures." Weirdly enough, I was thinking AEW could aim to do 12 TV specials and 6 PPVs a year. A slight increase would be what Bellator signed for with DAZN, who are looking to expand. This could help them get into Mexico and Australia. But you would have a weekly show on TNT, 15 TBS specials and 7 DAZN-exclusive specials.
> 
> Looking at what WWE is worth ($100 million per hour per year for 2 million viewers), I think AEW should realistically be aiming for _at least_ half of what WWE is asking for. They would be producing 155 hours of content under this scheme. $155 million a year sounds pretty good to me. But, honestly, I think they should try and put it up to 75% of what WWE is worth by bouncing deals off each other. $232.5 million sounds even better. Over five years, if they can secure something that long pushes them over the magic ten figure line. That perception can be very important in securing sponsors and the like.
> 
> There are also options for auxiliary programming. I've always been a fan of wrestling using Saturday mornings to get over with kids. If they can tape an hour show before the Tuesday thing and air that on Saturdays, or produce a quirky Saturday morning cartoon about The Elite battling space aliens in an intergalactic tournament held by a spacelord voice by Chris Jericho, you could maybe throw a few extra million into the pot. Deals with YouTube for Being the Elite and Brandi's cooking stuff. That sort of thing can go a long way to monetizing things they're already doing.
> 
> But the ideal core deal for me would be weekly on TNT, 15 on TBS/DAZN, 7 on DAZN. Or something very similar.


I want this to work out with AEW but people need to stop acting like it's fact they will get good ratings. They could bomb, you are saying that they can get close to a million viewers on a tv channel when they haven't reach that on their tailgate party when people were expecting a lot of surprises.

At the moment, all the buzz is purely on Hardcore wrestling fans, I know a few causal ones who have no idea about AEW at all, that's the issue they have to overcome to get close to figures that you think they could get.

People should take a step back and see what this is, it's a new wrestling promotion that can not complete with the WWE yet. I don't even think it's a good idea to go on TNT or TBS because they won't have any patience if they don't get or keep good ratings. I use WoS as a great example of that, ITV seemed to be fully behind it but after the third episode went down, they lose faith. That has an equal chance of happening with AEW right now as it being a success.


----------



## Vic

Sting as a potential agent in AEW is interesting. He learned how to work with a lot of up coming talent during his time in TNA and his voice of direction could help develop them well.



Sbatenney said:


> *I want this to work out with AEW but people need to stop acting like it's fact they will get good ratings.*


I guess you openly chose to miss the fact that he said "possible" which doesn't at all equate to "treating as fact".


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

Vic said:


> Sting as a potential agent in AEW is interesting. He learned how to work with a lot of up coming talent during his time in TNA and his voice of direction could help develop them well.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you openly chose to miss the fact that he said "possible" which doesn't at all equate to "treating as fact".


Sting as a agent is something that I wouldn't mind seeing. Something/someone different I suppose, not one of the good ol' boys.


----------



## Sbatenney

Vic said:


> I guess you openly chose to miss the fact that he said "possible" which doesn't at all equate to "treating as fact".


Maybe I should have bold more points to back up my point but The Wood went on to say



> Looking at what WWE is worth ($100 million per hour per year for 2 million viewers), I think AEW should realistically be aiming for at least half of what WWE is asking for


to saying that WWE got 100 million for getting 2 million than AEW(a company that has never draw anything on TV Yet) should "realistically be aiming for half would inply that he expects them to get at least a million viewers.

I wasn't ignoring that possibly, I was adding that it's equally possibly that they will bomb hard.


----------



## Chan Hung

I will admit hotshotting aew to mainstream TV is a huge risk before even putting it on a smaller station but this is why they have to sign top stars because if they sign a bunch of nobodies they won't get good ratings


----------



## Vic

Sbatenney said:


> Maybe I should have bold more points to back up my point but The Wood went on to say
> 
> 
> 
> to saying that WWE got 100 million for getting 2 million than AEW(a company that has never draw anything on TV Yet) should "realistically be aiming for half would inply that he expects them to get at least a million viewers.
> 
> I wasn't ignoring that possibly, I was adding that it's equally possibly that they will bomb hard.


Fair enough.


----------



## Beatles123

Fuck casuals. They aren't interested in Non WWE wrestling...yet, anyway. Maybe once the general public has a well ran CHOICE to tune in to (TNA wasn't one) they'll stop eating shit on their plates just because Vince says it's chocolate.


----------



## Beatles123

*HAPPENING?!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092833939629187072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092837397702868993

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092835649781223427

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092842061819232256
:hutz


----------



## shandcraig

regardless of what people think, This feels like a hell of a lot like the 90s and that is a good thing. Its got a lot of people talking and thinking.


----------



## Beatles123

It has to be dean if true right? or AJ?


----------



## Life010

Beatles123 said:


> It has to be dean if true right? or AJ?


AJ would be a bigger catch then Ambrose, but Ambrose would also be big for AEW.

I don't mind either of them in AEW.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

What an idiot.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Beatles123 said:


> It has to be dean if true right? or AJ?


AJ. He is negotiating a new contract at the moment. Dean is not and working through the rest of his current contract.


----------



## Life010

Feels like he's trolling especially in his last tweet '' Savior Meltzer ''.


----------



## TD Stinger

He's been right enough in the past for me to believe this at least has legs. Now "offered" is probably a strong word considering whoever he's talking about is still under contract to WWE, even Dean.

AJ is in a perfect position. He's got 2 big companies who are going to bend over backwards to get him when it comes to money and schedule. Either way, he wins.


----------



## Life010

TD Stinger said:


> He's been right enough in the past for me to believe this at least has legs. *Now "offered" is probably a strong word considering whoever he's talking about is still under contract to WWE*, even Dean.
> 
> AJ is in a perfect position. He's got 2 big companies who are going to bend over backwards to get him when it comes to money and schedule. Either way, he wins.


I mean, it's not illegal to make people a offer right? It would be contract breach if that said person actually goes ahead and sign a contract.


----------



## Yato

I'd love for AJ to join AEW, but I'm gonna play it safe and be cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Life010 said:


> I mean, it's not illegal to make people a offer right? It would be contract breach if that said person actually goes ahead and sign a contract.


It's a breach if the employee breaks a currently active contract to sign with another company. It's tampering for a company to offer -- or even talk about -- a contract with someone who's still under contract with another company, unless permission is expressly given by the company they're currently under contract with, which WWE NEVER does.


----------



## shandcraig

With AJ it all depends on what he wants to do after wrestling. Because if hes looking to have some sorta easier behind the scenes job with wwe he will probably sign another wrestling deal that has way less dates.

If hes looking to have one last proper hot run which will never be in wwe and wants to also make good money.He will for sure sign with AEW and it will be a huge one. He can take the big pay and have way less dates and have a huge fun proper AJ run again where hes not acting like a softy. 



carry onto whatever venture that he wants to do.But like i said it all depends on where hes at on what he wants to do with his career after wwe in my opinion


----------



## Chan Hung

I'm fucking glad for AEW. TNA was never really seen as a major threat but it had potential. AEW hopefully goes full speed ahead as a good alternative

AJ or Dean would be badass. Or both!!! Hahaha


----------



## shandcraig

I cant possibly see why WWE would announce that Dean is leaving,Which makes me think its a storyline.



Chan Hung said:


> I'm fucking glad for AEW. TNA was never really seen as a major threat but it had potential. AEW hopefully goes full speed ahead as a good alternative


AEW was very badly ran. It had no greater vision. Constant flip flop and JJ runs promotions like a carny. 


Dixie put her ego first and did not have a full spectrum of how to run a business.



AEW owner has 2 different entertainment business properly ran,This guy is the right head in place.He is a long term fan that understands instead of some business person tossed into the mix


----------



## El Grappleador

Goldust stated Pro Wrestling Illustrated about AEW why he thinks it is good for WWE.



> In addition to his desire to return to the ring and a newfound interest in acting, Rhodes is also looking forward to his brother, Cody Rhodes' new wrestling promotion, All Elite Wrestling. Goldust is curious what his brother will be able to pull off with AEW and he thinks the competition will ultimately benefit WWE.
> 
> "Me and Cody talk a lot, and I was on a movie set for a horror film that I'm doing, and we were texting about that AEW rally in Jacksonville," said Rhodes. "The pyro alone was spectacular. They're doing it really professionally, from the heads of the company to their big talent to the newer stars. I'm very curious to see what Cody and the Young Bucks can do with All Elite Wrestling. I hope this really takes storm and becomes something formidable. You need places to go and work, competition is great and it is the best thing that can happen for WWE. I am very proud of Cody, and I know Dad would be so proud and happy for Cody. He has a great mind for the business, he's done so much already, but he's paid attention and learned from mistakes. He's fought for what he has, and his work in AEW will show that."
> 
> https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2019/02/goldust-on-growing-up-in-his-father-shadow-650632/


----------



## The Wood

sim8 said:


> AJ Styles confirming he hasn't signed a new contract with WWE yet is an exciting indicator he may not. WWE usually like having top guys locked up a year ahead of the current contract ending by all accounts.
> 
> AEWs current roster is enough to have me interested. If they achieve even half of their potential roster (Punk, Omega, Ambrose, Lesnar etc) then that would be amazing


I'm really surprised AJ hasn't caved and signed a new WWE deal yet. Very intriguing. 



USAUSA1 said:


> It's an angle
> 
> You guys really believe Viacom and Time Warner are willing to invest millions in a wrestling company that haven't run a show yet after their history of dealing with wrestling companies backed by billionaires?
> 
> DAZN seems more realistic because they are new and building up a resume and are willing to spend money on anything.
> 
> ESPN+ is also spending money right now because they trying to compete with DAZN.
> 
> I think its DAZN and ESPN+. And it might be tv offers from another country.


Yes, I do. Live events are worth a lot right now. Vince McMahon's programming being worth $2 billion changes a lot. Dixie might have been getting Panda Energy money, but it's not quite the same as the personal level of this Khan investment. TNA/GFW and even WCW are all very different scenarios compared to what AEW is aiming to be. 



Vic said:


> It's a sports streaming platform that recently launched in the US. While the international version airs shit like soccer, the US version has been 100% MMA & Boxing. I know because I did the month trial. There's no way AEW will be on it when there's 50 different pro wrestling themed streaming options out there such as Fite which does Starrcade. Nothing but (wild) wishful thinking.





Beatles123 said:


> i was just wondering why they scaled down their expectations from 20,000 to 14,000 :shrug


Set the expectations low and knock things out of the park. 



Stinger Fan said:


> Something to note, Bein Sports(which airs predominantly soccer) has a partnership with DAZN which airs MLW's show. So I don't think DAZN would be an option


That's something I didn't consider. Unless AEW becomes the first of a few wrestling programs to end up there? MLW and AEW are playing nice at the moment. And MLW really doesn't have the money or the scope, unless DAZN funds them, to do big shows. 



Sbatenney said:


> I want this to work out with AEW but people need to stop acting like it's fact they will get good ratings. They could bomb, you are saying that they can get close to a million viewers on a tv channel when they haven't reach that on their tailgate party when people were expecting a lot of surprises.
> 
> At the moment, all the buzz is purely on Hardcore wrestling fans, I know a few causal ones who have no idea about AEW at all, that's the issue they have to overcome to get close to figures that you think they could get.
> 
> People should take a step back and see what this is, it's a new wrestling promotion that can not complete with the WWE yet. I don't even think it's a good idea to go on TNT or TBS because they won't have any patience if they don't get or keep good ratings. I use WoS as a great example of that, ITV seemed to be fully behind it but after the third episode went down, they lose faith. That has an equal chance of happening with AEW right now as it being a success.


This is very true, it may not get good ratings. That is the only way it will have the rug pulled from it. But the thing is, if a network is paying you a certain amount, they are going to expect a certain amount of viewers. Those WGN America numbers are _not_ going to fly on TNT or TBS. But another thing to consider is that they are going to have far more foot traffic if they are on a major basic cable network. People will "stumble upon" it more often. It's promotional scope is going to be further. I'm not saying they will _definitely_ get 1 million viewers, but they should definitely aim for at least that many. 

Hardcore fans are being targeted now because they are the easier ones to get a groundswell from without many promotional dollars spent. How much money was actually pumped into getting that number on WGN America? A lot of hardcores didn't even know it was on. We know _nothing_ about what their promotional angle is going to be once they get their top stars secured though. What if they do get Goldberg, AJ Styles, Jonathan Good, Brock Lesnar, Shinsuke Nakamura and CM Punk? What's the promotion going to be then? We just don't know that Cody is going to be the headline guy right now, so I think chaining it to that model is an unfair projection. 

They are not going to put WWE out of business, but it takes weeks to change a habit. Nitro was competing with Raw very quickly. If there's a hot new program with a polished finish that only requires 2 hours commitment and is a lot more fun to watch than WWE, I think you'd be surprised how quickly they can become "viable." That doesn't mean they will be the #1 in terms of overall capital and that sort of thing, but I think you'd be surprised just how possible it is for them to become the preferred choice and most popular wrestling program. 

And this connects to Chan's point. 



Chan Hung said:


> I will admit hotshotting aew to mainstream TV is a huge risk before even putting it on a smaller station but this is why they have to sign top stars because if they sign a bunch of nobodies they won't get good ratings


Exactly. This is why I keep telling people that AEW is going to go after AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura and Brock Lesnar hard. I think I even alluded to guys like Dean Ambrose being interested in this. It should be a priority for AEW to secure guys that people know and have some sort of engagement with. You need the perception that you are big time. 2 million people watch AJ Styles and Shinsuke Nakamura each week at the moment. You want as many of those people to see AEW as viable as possible. But people know those faces and they know their positions. 



shandcraig said:


> regardless of what people think, This feels like a hell of a lot like the 90s and that is a good thing. Its got a lot of people talking and thinking.


This shift in conversation is the perception that can become reality. The wrestling audience is ready to give this a chance. That itself is not worthless. 



shandcraig said:


> With AJ it all depends on what he wants to do after wrestling. Because if hes looking to have some sorta easier behind the scenes job with wwe he will probably sign another wrestling deal that has way less dates.
> 
> If hes looking to have one last proper hot run which will never be in wwe and wants to also make good money.He will for sure sign with AEW and it will be a huge one. He can take the big pay and have way less dates and have a huge fun proper AJ run again where hes not acting like a softy.
> 
> 
> 
> carry onto whatever venture that he wants to do.But like i said it all depends on where hes at on what he wants to do with his career after wwe in my opinion


That's very true, but AEW can offer him some gravy too. I've posted this hypothetical a few times, but imagine if AEW offered AJ Styles a five-year deal (not full-time) for $100,000 per week. That's $5.2 million a year for a total of $26 million. Throw in a 1% signing bonus and that's an additional $260,000 into his childrens' college fund by May. Throw in a retainer "pension" at the end of the contract cycle. $260,000 for passing go again and an additional $260,000 for five years in exchange for the rights to use Styles' likeness in promotional material (merchandise and video games and such), and just as a general thank you for helping them get started. It's chump change to the Khans, but it means that AJ Styles essentially gets $27.82 million for simply signing on the bottom line, and that takes him through until he's 52 or whatever. Full medical insurance and a large chunk of merchandise thrown in. If their merchandise is in-house, they could go ridiculous and give him a 30-70 split, or that much on AEW's revenue off them if not in-house. Their money would be coming from TV, and they still get most of the merch money. But AJ would be _insane_ to not consider that offer.


----------



## Chan Hung

If u have Jericho Punk AJ Ambrose you have some really good interest on my part!

Is it me or were there a aew chants during Dean Ambrose segment


----------



## Cult03

El Grappleador said:


> Goldust stated Pro Wrestling Illustrated about AEW why he thinks it is good for WWE.


The only thing that was professional about that rally was the fireworks. Everything else looked bingo hall


----------



## Jazminator

I'm sure I'm in the minority, but I wouldn't want AEW to be like the WWE. Ideally, the promotion will be able to maintain that "indy" spirit. WWE has become too slick and sanitized.


----------



## rbl85

Jazminator said:


> I'm sure I'm in the minority, but I wouldn't want AEW to be like the WWE. Ideally, the promotion will be able to maintain that "indy" spirit. WWE has become too slick and sanitized.


Well i don't think AEW want to be like the WWE


----------



## Stinger Fan

The Wood said:


> That's something I didn't consider. Unless AEW becomes the first of a few wrestling programs to end up there? MLW and AEW are playing nice at the moment. And MLW really doesn't have the money or the scope, unless DAZN funds them, to do big shows.


Bein licenses out their content to DAZN, so they work together. DAZN has no input on MLW. It's certainly possible though, that they could have 2 wrestling shows on the DAZN network. I certainly wouldn't be against it by any means. A potential problem is that, how would Bein Sports feel about having direct competition? That's my initial gut reaction, but maybe they wouldn't really care as DAZN does have its own soccer leagues they have licensed that Bein doesn't have. So maybe it wouldn't be that big of a deal, I Ultimately don't know.


----------



## shandcraig

You forgot or didn't read about it but they olsn to have several different forms of revolving wrestler's. Long term high rollers and short term contacts and per appereance ect


----------



## PavelGaborik

Jazminator said:


> I'm sure I'm in the minority, but I wouldn't want AEW to be like the WWE. Ideally, the promotion will be able to maintain that "indy" spirit. WWE has become too slick and sanitized.


I think the whole reason many are excited about AEW is because they think it'll be different than WWE.


----------



## TD Stinger

Being The Elite and AEW was founded off fan disdain for WWE and guys like The Bucks exploiting that as much as possible.

With that in mind, I'm sure they have a bunch of ideas and will do everything they can to differentiate themselves from WWE and keep those fans around, while at the same still taking time to acknowledge them in their own way to continued to exploit that hardcore fan base.


----------



## Taroostyles

I dont know if the word disdain is right for why they decided another path. 

I think it's more that they see an opportunity to change the business in this country and do something that hasn't been done in years. Sure their views of what wrestling should be are different but if the money man hadn't come in in this theres a decent change they all would have been WWE bound.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx




----------



## DGenerationMC

I fully endorse AEW being the latest place Jimmy Havoc endangers himself and others. Him, Ospreay and the then-Prince Devitt got me into Progress.

Wonder who this mystery person trying to get ahold of Cody is and if they'll be his opponent at Double or Nothing.


----------



## rbl85

Apparently Randy Orton accepted to talk with AEW 

Sean Ross Sapp just said it in his podcast.


----------



## TD Stinger

Taroostyles said:


> I dont know if the word disdain is right for why they decided another path.
> 
> I think it's more that they see an opportunity to change the business in this country and do something that hasn't been done in years. Sure their views of what wrestling should be are different but if the money man hadn't come in in this theres a decent change they all would have been WWE bound.


I'm not sure if you think that I'm referring to the Elite themselves or the fans. I'm referring to the fans. And my main point is that the fan's disdain for WWE has caused them to latch onto this idea The Elite have put out there. And to their credit The Elite have done a good job in making people feel right in believing in them.


----------



## TD Stinger

rbl85 said:


> Apparently Randy Orton accepted to talk with AEW
> 
> Sean Ross Sapp said just said it in his podcast.


I think the way he phrased it is that Randy has basically openly said that he would talk to AEW if the situation came about. Because you know, RKO don't give a fuck.

But any talks of him and AEW should end there, for now.


----------



## Aincrad

Unless you're a WWE mark whose dream was always to be in the promotion, you should be driving up your price by talking to AEW the next time your contract is coming up.

And even the WWE marks should be doing that. Vince has the money now, cash in, especially if he wants long-term contracts to try and ride out AEW's potentially fleeting existence.


----------



## rbl85

TD Stinger said:


> I think the way he phrased it is that Randy has basically openly said that he would talk to AEW if the situation came about. Because you know, RKO don't give a fuck.
> 
> But any talks of him and AEW should end there, for now.


Yes, sorry English is not my first language.


----------



## Donnie

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092988521063829505
HOLY FUCK YEAH.


----------



## TD Stinger

I love those videos AEW are doing with the way they are building up talent and making teases. Like Cody's potential Double or Nothing opponent. Hangman talking about himself being one of the best in the world still makes me cringe a bit. He's a great "prospect" and a guy you build for the future but right now? Not even close.

Havoc in AEW is interesting. Because I only know Havoc in PROGRESS. And as much as I like the guy he's a guy who clearly who relies on the curse words, the blood, and the weapons. And I do wonder how someone who looks like him and a toned down version of him translates to a bigger audience.


----------



## shandcraig

Excited to see havoc on a big scale and not held back by the wwe


----------



## Taroostyles

Orton is a WWE lifer but that doesn't mean he can't use the existence of AEW to help get himself a better deal. 

That's the part of this that really changes too, talent has so much more power than they did before.


----------



## McGee

McMahon doesn't have the resources to compete with Khan. Face facts people the WWE is Done.


----------



## shandcraig

Not that this really matters but i dont understand why the official AEW promotion videos on youtube are under Cody rhodes account ? The nightmare family ? Why would it not be branded strictly under the AEW youtube account ? 


I mean why is cody doing it when hes also in BTE since him and the bucks are all board members/


----------



## SparrowPrime

A little tidbit not really talked about is that it looks like Christopher Daniels is in an Executive position as the Head of talent relations. Placeholder until JR is free?

Curious why he got the role. Cody and The Bucks will obviously have final say.

Thoughts?


----------



## RKing85

honestly, I don't want JR involved in AEW.


----------



## shandcraig

they seem to be doing a great job at picking a random selection of talent which is what we need.Not a fucking roster of everyone trying to be pretty and hot and all talk the same.



But i mean JR is known to be good at this and goo with talent. Like the person said,Cody will have the final say


Would be nice to see Dustin rhodes have a proper un masked run like back in the wcw days



Em i the only one that continues to have a hard on for the ending AEW visual graphics ? I love it as it really really reminds me of the old days of presenting your product. Way less boring modern style. The sounds the fade into it with silver and the sparks that might represent the dynamite


----------



## Death Rider

Ace said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092988521063829505
> HOLY FUCK YEAH.


JIMMY JIMMY FUCKING HAVOC 




TD Stinger said:


> I love those videos AEW are doing with the way they are building up talent and making teases. Like Cody's potential Double or Nothing opponent. Hangman talking about himself being one of the best in the world still makes me cringe a bit. He's a great "prospect" and a guy you build for the future but right now? Not even close.
> 
> Havoc in AEW is interesting. Because I only know Havoc in PROGRESS. And as much as I like the guy he's a guy who clearly who relies on the curse words, the blood, and the weapons. And I do wonder how someone who looks like him and a toned down version of him translates to a bigger audience.


It will be interesting to see if they tone down his swearing but i am so happy for him as he is such a fun wrestler to watch in the ring


----------



## Beatles123

Ace said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092988521063829505
> HOLY FUCK YEAH.


:banderas


----------



## Beatles123

McGee said:


> McMahon doesn't have the resources to compete with Khan. Face facts people the WWE is Done.


Yer goin the right way to turn that rep bar from green to red, pal.


----------



## Chrome

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092999380939014144
Haven't seen much of this guy's work, but I like him already. :lol

Looking forward to seeing him in AEW.


----------



## Death Rider

Chrome said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092999380939014144
> Haven't seen much of this guy's work, but I like him already. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Looking forward to seeing him in AEW.


He is pretty great. Had my favourite progress title reign when the company was at it's best quality wise as a uber heel. Plus can have good matches even in a non hardcore environment. Shame his tag team partner Mark haskins has joined ROH.

He is also funny as fuck. His straight to hell on cultaholic was funny as hell


----------



## Donnie

Chrome said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092999380939014144
> Haven't seen much of this guy's work, but I like him already. :lol
> 
> Looking forward to seeing him in AEW.


You should check out his storyline in PROGRESS wrestling, it's one of the best long term stories I've ever seen. 

Jimmy getting to do his Deathmatches on a global scale would be incredible :banderas


----------



## Beatles123

Ace said:


> You should check out his storyline in PROGRESS wrestling, it's one of the best long term stories I've ever seen.
> 
> Jimmy getting to do his Deathmatches on a global scale would be incredible :banderas


:taker Oooo. WHAT IF AEW DOES DEATHMATCHES!


----------



## Donnie

Well, they hired Joey, who books GCW. So, it could be possible.


----------



## Beatles123

Ace said:


> Well, they hired Joey, who books GCW. So, it could be possible.


So if i wanted to check out this storyline you speak of, what would I need to watch? Gimme the full list.


----------



## Cult03

Jimmy Havoc could be Dean Ambrose's first opponent. He can go back to being a generic death match guy as opposed to being a generic slightly crazy security guard at a shopping mall


----------



## Donnie

Beatles123 said:


> So if i wanted to check out this storyline you speak of, what would I need to watch? Gimme the full list.


You need to watch PROGRESS Chapter 8-23, to get the full story of Jimmy Fucking Havoc.


----------



## Beatles123

Ace said:


> You need to watch PROGRESS Chapter 8-23, to get the full story of Jimmy Fucking Havoc.


:mj2 why did PROGRESS have to become a WWE farm? They should be helping AEW! How is feeding the monopolizing beast any form of "Progress"? :flair


----------



## Donnie

Beatles123 said:


> :mj2 why did PROGRESS have to become a WWE farm? They should be helping AEW! How is feeding the monopolizing beast any form of "Progress"? :flair


Because Jim Smallman is a sellout. Punk Rock :lmao


----------



## Genking48

Remember that I had high hopes for his short TNA stint, and while it was good. I was kind of sad that it didn't amount to anything else. Happy for Jimmy getting another shot at the big stage



Beatles123 said:


> So if i wanted to check out this storyline you speak of, what would I need to watch? Gimme the full list.





Ace said:


> You need to watch PROGRESS Chapter 8-23, to get the full story of Jimmy Fucking Havoc.


Pretty much.

Plus the youtube videos that Progress produced for him. Some of those were fucking magical. Wrestling kino!


Spoiler: videos


----------



## Beatles123

Ace said:


> Because Jim Smallman is a sellout. Punk Rock :lmao


Gonna send you a PM to discuss this matter further...:tommy


----------



## Donnie

Beatles123 said:


> Gonna send you a PM to discuss this matter further...:tommy


I mean, it's pretty simple. He bent the knee just as Gabe did, and in doing so he gave up his company to HHH.


----------



## Beatles123

Ace said:


> I mean, it's pretty simple. He bent the knee just as Gabe did, and in doing so he gave up his company to HHH.


Not about that! :ha


----------



## Death Rider

Dean Ambrose vs Jimmy havoc was always a dream match of mine but now we might get it :banderas


----------



## Donnie

"Fairly personal" 

Oh shit, could this mean the other Rhodes brothers is coming? :mark


----------



## Beatles123

Ace said:


> "Fairly personal"
> 
> Oh shit, could this mean the other Rhodes brothers is coming? :mark


 GoldDust? :hutz Not sure if want.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Genking48 said:


> Remember that I had high hopes for his short TNA stint, and while it was good. I was kind of sad that it didn't amount to anything else. Happy for Jimmy getting another shot at the big stage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much.
> 
> Plus the youtube videos that Progress produced for him. Some of those were fucking magical. Wrestling kino!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: videos


Holy shit. That is some damn fine promo work. It’s a shame he’ll be neutered in the big leagues.


----------



## Death Rider

KingofKings1524 said:


> Genking48 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that I had high hopes for his short TNA stint, and while it was good. I was kind of sad that it didn't amount to anything else. Happy for Jimmy getting another shot at the big stage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much.
> 
> Plus the youtube videos that Progress produced for him. Some of those were fucking magical. Wrestling kino!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: videos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit. That is some damn fine promo work. It’s a shame he’ll be neutered in the big leagues.
Click to expand...

Yeah Jimmy havoc himself has even said wwe would never sign him so glad AEW have picked him up


----------



## ForYourOwnGood

With all the noise he's been making recently, I'd love for Russev to be given a shot in AEW. Maybe work on another gimmick for himself, because since the start he's been hamstrung by WWE's xenophobic booking. Here's a guy who's built like a monster, is great in the ring, has oodles of charisma and just comes across as a nice, endearing guy - but because of where he's from, he spent the majority of his career doing shtick which was distasteful even in the 80s.
I'd just like to see him get the respect he deserves, because he's worked damn hard and been given nothing for it. And considering how they didn't believe in Becky because of her accent, I think we can also guess the reason why they've never believed in Russev.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Sean Ross Sap: Orton open to going to AEW, The Uso’s may be leaving when contract ends*

https://www.fightful.com/podcasts/w...ull-show-review-highlights-fightful-wrestling


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Not sure how reliable fightful is but Orton to AEW would be pretty fucking cool. The Usos too. I know AJ wants to stay in WWE as a trainer when he retires but honestly he could probably afford to have his cake and eat it. WWE have let plenty of people back into their inner circle as backstage agents even though they've said damning things about Vince, HHH or Steph. I think the door will always be open for AJ in that capacity even if he were to leave for AEW. The question is whether he'd be willing to take the risk that AEW may not work out in the long-term and WWE may hold his leaving against him. He's a family oriented guy so I understand wanting to take the more stable option but god damn as a fan do I want him to jump ship. I need AJ vs Omega.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

I think you will start to see more and more of these rumors and all it is is guys using AEW for contract leverage. I've got no problem with it but most of these should be taken with a grain of salt. Orton is a lifer and I can't see him leaving. The Uso's are one of the only credibly booked tag team so I can't see them leaving either.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Randy trying to pull a Brock :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

I mean we live in a world where Dean Ambrose is leaving WWE and COULD go to AEW. So nothing's going to really shock me anymore unless I see the names Reigns or Cena.

The Usos are interesting because while they haven't been champions in awhile, they're still featured regularly. But I could also see them wanting a new challenge after facing everyone there is in WWE.

At the end of the day I can't see Orton leaving. But he's got the right attitude. Anyone of value should explore all options, as it's been a long time with so many different companies willing to pay top dollar for talent.


----------



## Beatles123

Orton doesn't seem like a guy they could use very well


----------



## TheWhole_Damn-Show

Beatles123 said:


> Gonna send you a PM to discuss this matter further...:tommy


Tell me more, tell me more...


----------



## BigRedMonster47

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> I think you will start to see more and more of these rumors and all it is is guys using AEW for contract leverage. I've got no problem with it but most of these should be taken with a grain of salt. Orton is a lifer and I can't see him leaving. The Uso's are one of the only credibly booked tag team so I can't see them leaving either.


I can’t see Orton leaving WWE either. Like you say, rumours like this will be rife with AEW just starting out.

Now that Undertaker has removed mention of WWE on his social media, people will be saying he’s heading to AEW.


----------



## Sbatenney

Beatles123 said:


> Orton doesn't seem like a guy they could use very well


Agree with this plus remember Orton is one of those old school guys who doesn't like a lot of dives etc. AEW seems more into that new school way of doing wrestling.

Also I am guessing he would want total creative control to go there too which won't be a good thing at all.


----------



## Beatles123

TheWhole_Damn-Show said:


> Tell me more, tell me more...


Im trying to find a link to those shows that isnt a torrent is what. No luck so far. :flair


----------



## BigRedMonster47

McGee said:


> Face facts people the WWE is Done.


Haha yeah and people said this when TNA had the likes of Kurt Angle, Sting, Dudley Boyz, The Hardy’s etc.

WWE isn’t going anywhere!!!


----------



## Beatles123

BigRedMonster47 said:


> Haha yeah and people said this when TNA had the likes of Kurt Angle, Sting, Dudley Boyz, The Hardy’s etc.
> 
> WWE isn’t going anywhere!!!


A troll trolling the troll? Now i've seen it all. Way to canibalize one of your own, ya silly! :heston


----------



## shandcraig

BigRedMonster47 said:


> Haha yeah and people said this when TNA had the likes of Kurt Angle, Sting, Dudley Boyz, The Hardy’s etc.
> 
> WWE isn’t going anywhere!!!


wwe is not going anywhere but TNA is a bad example of competition. They had all the chances in the world but the owner was a complete fool. If you look back at its history it had everything but the people above decided to run the company so horrible.It was a tacky mess always.


We dont know what this will be but based off how its leading up to its first show and based off what bucks and cody did with ALL IN. It is 300 percent easy to say this promotion is going to be ran properly from the start un like TNA. TNA could not even get production right after 10 years. This is going to come out with a bang clearly but no wwe is going nowhere.


so TNA comparing is stupid. All the talent in the world wont make a company big if the back end is ran to shit. This is coming from a TNA fan haha


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> wwe is not going anywhere but TNA is a bad example of competition. They had all the chances in the world but the owner was a complete fool. If you look back at its history it had everything but the people above decided to run the company so horrible.It was a tacky mess always.
> 
> 
> We dont know what this will be but based off how its leading up to its first show and based off what bucks and cody did with ALL IN. It is 300 percent easy to say this promotion is going to be ran properly from the start un like TNA. TNA could not even get production right after 10 years. This is going to come out with a bang clearly but no wwe is going nowhere.
> 
> 
> so TNA comparing is stupid. All the talent in the world wont make a company big if the back end is ran to shit. This is coming from a TNA fan haha


Ah jeez! fpalm Now ya've gone and fed em!


----------



## shandcraig

Haha probably a bad idea true but it's my perspective that this company is going to be ran professionally from every aspect based off everything already that comes off a zillion times better than tna. And like I said this is coming from someone who liked tna but knew all it's faults and didn't deny them.

Remember this owner professionally runs 2 proper sports business so it's hard to deny facts


Time will tell and we can all be hopeful


----------



## Erik.

Fact is no one knows how it's going to be run.

You can't base success off of a one off PPV. A single independent show comprising mostly of its hardcore audience doesn’t alter the fact that wrestling isn't hot and is still a very niche product. Whilst I'm not saying its easy to book a one off PPV - but it's a whole lot easier than writing compelling television when they do have an actual television show.

I think what AEW do have going for them is timing. That opening show they do when they finally have a date set for Dynamite will get some really good ratings, in my view. It'll have the intrigue behind it and people will be eager to see how well they can really book a show. It's whether they can sustain those ratings over a period of time.

People are sick of the WWE - it's hard to know whether the fans they've lost have given up with wrestling or not and it's hard to know if those tuning in to Dynamite are just WWE fans who will want to watch a different promotion the following night too. Only time will tell.


----------



## shandcraig

Its to bad Moose is locked into an Impact contract. That guy has it but needs someone to let him fully run. He knows how to work the crowd put on a solid match and he can talk. He brings attitude as a heel


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Regarding Orton, the guy said he'd talk to AEW (I'm assuming that's if they wanted to talk to him), and everybody has him going there already. Sounds to me like AEW has NOT even talked to him yet because they don't want to get jammed up with any tampering controversies. There's nothing to see here. 

I'm as pumped as the next guy for this new thing, but for the love of Christ, kids, let's get a little real here and calm the fuck down.


----------



## Beatles123

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Regarding Orton, the guy said he'd talk to AEW (I'm assuming that's if they wanted to talk to him), and everybody has him going there already. Sounds to me like AEW has NOT even talked to him yet because they don't want to get jammed up with any tampering controversies. There's nothing to see here.
> 
> I'm as pumped as the next guy for this new thing, but for the love of Christ, kids, let's get a little real here and calm the fuck down.


Still, if I'm AEW, Im running this rumor and every one like it as much as I can!

"Who know? We MAY sign orton, we may not...but you'll have to watch and see~ EVERYONE wants to be with us!"

Good press like this means a lot.


----------



## Y.2.J

Double or Nothing rally tomorrow. :mark


----------



## ColonelLanda

So is anyone still thinking Omega isn’t signing with AEW tomorrow?


----------



## Beatles123

Y.2.J said:


> Double or Nothing rally tomorrow. :mark


OMEGA! :mark


----------



## Yato

Y.2.J said:


> Double or Nothing rally tomorrow. :mark


We finally get the answer to the biggest question with regards to AEW; Will Hangman show up in full gear or not?


----------



## Chrome

Hopefully we get news about the TV deal tomorrow. Gimme me back my wrasslin' on TNT already dammit. :mj2


----------



## Beatles123

Hazwoper said:


> We finally get the answer to the biggest question with regards to AEW; Will Hangman show up in full gear or not?


"I FAAAHKIN' HOPE NAHHT! THAT FUCKIN' BAHSTID'S FAT AS HEEEELLL!"

"Now, Now! Arthur, Mr. Page has promised to do all he can to improve his look! Maybe we should give him a chance!"

"AHHHH, YEH, A CHANCE?! IT LOOKS LIKE 'EE'D RATHER BE GIVEN A FAAAHKIN' DONUT!"

"Excuse us, Mr. Hang, sir. What my partner is trying to say is--

"WHAT AH'M SAYIN' IS, IF YA SHOW UP AT TH' RALLY TOMORROW LIKE THAT, 'DIS COMPANY MAY AS WELL HAVE YOU *FAAAAAHKIN' FIIIIIIIYAH'D!*" 

:heston


----------



## Chan Hung

Time for the TV deal to be revealed!!!


----------



## Yato

Beatles123 said:


> "I FAAAHKIN' HOPE NAHHT! THAT FUCKIN' BAHSTID'S FAT AS HEEEELLL!"
> 
> "Now, Now! Arthur, Mr. Page has promised to do all he can to improve his look! Maybe we should give him a chance!"
> 
> "AHHHH, YEH, A CHANCE?! IT LOOKS LIKE 'EE'D RATHER BE GIVEN A FAAAHKIN' DONUT!"
> 
> "Excuse us, Mr. Hang, sir. What my partner is trying to say is--
> 
> "WHAT AH'M SAYIN' IS, IF YA SHOW UP AT TH' RALLY TOMORROW LIKE THAT, 'DIS COMPANY MAY AS WELL HAVE YOU *FAAAAAHKIN' FIIIIIIIYAH'D!*"
> 
> :heston


YES!

Then they can show Cody shaking his head is disapproval before he walks away without saying a word.


----------



## Life010

Beatles123 said:


> OMEGA! :mark


I wonder if Omega is the big surprise or that they will swerve us all :mark


----------



## Dave Santos

Chrome said:


> Hopefully we get news about the TV deal tomorrow. Gimme me back my wrasslin' on TNT already dammit. :mj2


If the TV deal gets announced would that be ok grounds to open up an AEW thread subsection?


----------



## Yato

Dave Santos said:


> If the TV deal gets announced would that be ok grounds to open up an AEW thread subsection?


It still feels too early for an AEW subsection. I could see it happening once they start airing their weekly TV show and there's more to talk about.


----------



## Chrome

Dave Santos said:


> If the TV deal gets announced would that be ok grounds to open up an AEW thread subsection?


Maybe. :draper2

Agree with Haz though, think waiting until they're actually doing shows would be the way to go.


----------



## Beatles123

AEW getting its own section would piss the fuck outa some people :lol


----------



## rbl85

Beatles123 said:


> AEW getting its own section would piss the fuck outa some people :lol


Now that you say that….we have to do it !!!!!


----------



## Beatles123

rbl85 said:


> Now that you say that….we have to do it !!!!!


----------



## shandcraig

Life010 said:


> I wonder if Omega is the big surprise or that they will swerve us all :mark


as a business point i understand why showing all your talent before hand to continue to grow peoples interest and partners. 

But i think everyone that will be interested are already interested. So if it was me i would not have kenny show up at all until the event and swerve us and turn heel. Instead of being part of the dorks revealed before hand


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> as a business point i understand why showing all your talent before hand to continue to grow peoples interest and partners.
> 
> But i think everyone that will be interested are already interested. So if it was me i would not have kenny show up at all until the event and swerve us and turn heel. Instead of being part of the dorks revealed before hand


Jimmy Havoc is no dork.


----------



## Death Rider

Beatles123 said:


> Jimmy Havoc is no dork.


Yeah he is a goth


----------



## shandcraig

Beatles123 said:


> Jimmy Havoc is no dork.


sorry i didnt explain that well what so ever. And when i say dorks i didnt mean i was hating on anyone. I was referring to just revealing kenny on the roster and continues to be on BTE. BTE is very dorky but i still like it. Im saying i would rather he doesnt show up soon and show up randomly as heel and goes against these guys. How much better would that be ? I mean why would they have kenny be the good guy when bucks and cody are running the show. From business point heel turn against them makes much more sene.

But than again i guess its just as good if he shows up now and continues normal and then turns when the shows start 


Thats just what i think would be good is all.Either way it will be good


----------



## ColonelLanda

Omega will be there tomorrow. Hiding it does nothing. They’ve been building up to it for weeks.

Tv deal won’t be announced till DON is my feeling.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger

My fantasy prediction is that Omega does show up tomorrow, but the surprise s someone else for a double whammy. But regardless, Omega will be there.

If he isn't, get ready for a bunch of baseless speculation for the next few days.


----------



## Beatles123

Hazwoper said:


> YES!
> 
> Then they can show Cody shaking his head is disapproval before he walks away without saying a word.


Then cut to SCU backstage...

Scorpio: Alright! Let's do this!

Kaz: Yeah, man! This is it. Big presser today, fellas!

Daniels walks on screen in Jimmy Havock's mask.

CD: You know it! SCU!

Scorpio: SC----what the hell?!

CD: What do ya think, huh? Eh? Jimmy Havoc? My newest AEW signing? What a way to celebrate!~

Kaz: ....Dude, c'mon--this has gotta stop.

Scorpio: Yeah, man! This isn't the time to be worried about your tooth, ok?! This is it. This is the big Double or nothing presser! It's crunch time, you know?! I mean, look at you! I know you signed him and all but--

Kaz: --Wait...what did you say it was?

Scorpio: It's the presser, man! You know, for our first show?!

Kaz: Yeah, but...what time is it?

Scorpio: Aw, I was just telling him it's Crunch time, yknow? He can't be looking so stupid out there with------

Matt and Nick walk up from behind him......












CD: ...Yeah, um...I'm just....i'm just gonna go change.




:ha


----------



## Even Flow

For some reason I thought the press conference was today.

Shame it's not, and I gotta wait another day.


----------



## Beatles123

Even Flow said:


> For some reason I thought the press conference was today.
> 
> Shame it's not, and I gotta wait another day.


only a few hours, man!


----------



## Chrome

TD Stinger said:


> My fantasy prediction is that Omega does show up tomorrow, but the surprise s someone else for a double whammy. But regardless, Omega will be there.
> 
> If he isn't, get ready for a bunch of baseless speculation for the next few days.


"OMG WILL OMEGA BE A SURPRISE ENTRANT IN THE ELIMINATION CHAMBER MATCH!?!?"


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092964523378524160
Starrcast II shaping up real nice. First Sting, now Bret.


----------



## Vic

Erik. said:


> Fact is no one knows how it's going to be run.
> 
> You can't base success off of a one off PPV. A single independent show comprising mostly of its hardcore audience doesn’t alter the fact that *wrestling isn't hot and is still a very niche product.* Whilst I'm not saying its easy to book a one off PPV - but it's a whole lot easier than writing compelling television when they do have an actual television show.
> 
> I think what AEW do have going for them is timing. That opening show they do when they finally have a date set for Dynamite will get some really good ratings, in my view. It'll have the intrigue behind it and people will be eager to see how well they can really book a show. It's whether they can sustain those ratings over a period of time.
> 
> People are sick of the WWE - it's hard to know whether the fans they've lost have given up with wrestling or not and it's hard to know if those tuning in to Dynamite are just WWE fans who will want to watch a different promotion the following night too. Only time will tell.


Wrestling is actually growing and booming nearly everywhere but America & this is thanks in part to WWE's monopoly. Even China to give an example has more promotions now than ever compared to just a few years ago when they had none.


----------



## rbl85

Vic said:


> Wrestling is actually growing and booming nearly everywhere but America & this is thanks in part to WWE's monopoly. Even China to give an example has more promotions now than ever compared to just a few years ago when they had none.


Well in Europe it's not really growing except in the UK


----------



## Vic

rbl85 said:


> Well in Europe it's not really growing except in the UK


WWE might have had a hand in that as well taking over Progress and what not. And since we're on the subject I think the was rising popularity of UK wrestling has basically halted.


----------



## Chrome

Vic said:


> WWE might have had a hand in that as well taking over Progress and what not. And since we're on the subject I think the was rising popularity of UK wrestling has basically halted.


Probably just a matter of time before NXT China becomes a thing. :lol


----------



## Beatles123

Chrome said:


> Probably just a matter of time before NXT China becomes a thing. :lol


Only UK scene thats not part of the machine that i know of is DEFIANT PRO


----------



## famicommander

Beatles123 said:


> Only UK scene thats not part of the machine that i know of is DEFIANT PRO


RevPro is in bed with NJPW/ROH/CMLL.

It's just Progress and ICW that WWE has their mitts on.


----------



## SethRollinsGOAT

I'm assuming AEW won't be televised in the UK..? how tf am I gonna watch it?!


----------



## sim8

SethRollinsGOAT said:


> I'm assuming AEW won't be televised in the UK..? how tf am I gonna watch it?!


I'm pretty sure I remember Jericho saying TV deals are being worked on for countries such as UK too. I just can't find a source for it right now.

That said, if AEW wants to compete then it needs to get on TV outside of America anyway.


----------



## SethRollinsGOAT

sim8 said:


> SethRollinsGOAT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming AEW won't be televised in the UK..? how tf am I gonna watch it?!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I remember Jericho saying TV deals are being worked on for countries such as UK too. I just can't find a source for it right now.
> 
> That said, if AEW wants to compete then it needs to get on TV outside of America anyway.
Click to expand...

I hope you're right, BT Sport may be an option. I'm sure I read somewhere that WWE's Sky deal runs out this year.. what station will be airing it in the US?


----------



## sim8

SethRollinsGOAT said:


> sim8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SethRollinsGOAT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming AEW won't be televised in the UK..? how tf am I gonna watch it?!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I remember Jericho saying TV deals are being worked on for countries such as UK too. I just can't find a source for it right now.
> 
> That said, if AEW wants to compete then it needs to get on TV outside of America anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're right, BT Sport may be an option. I'm sure I read somewhere that WWE's Sky deal runs out this year.. what station will be airing it in the US?
Click to expand...

If AEW gets a TV deal in UK then why not ITV? ITV showed they want wrestling with the WOS relaunch. WOS failed by all accounts but give that Saturday prime spot to AEW instead. ITV is in pretty much every single house so better option than BT Sports I reckon

Only thing is WOS was very family friendly and I don't see AEW being that so ITV may be hesitant.


----------



## Beatles123

SethRollinsGOAT said:


> I hope you're right, BT Sport may be an option. I'm sure I read somewhere that WWE's Sky deal runs out this year.. what station will be airing it in the US?


Supposedly TNT/TBS


----------



## Even Flow

SethRollinsGOAT said:


> I'm assuming AEW won't be televised in the UK..? how tf am I gonna watch it?!


It'll be posted in the media section when they get a TV deal. So you'll be able to download it from there.


----------



## Chan Hung

What happens when AEW chants start getting louder on WWE tv?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Beatles123 said:


> Still, if I'm AEW, Im running this rumor and every one like it as much as I can!
> 
> "Who know? We MAY sign orton, we may not...but you'll have to watch and see~ EVERYONE wants to be with us!"
> 
> Good press like this means a lot.


Couldn't agree more -- if I'm AEW. :y2j


----------



## Robbyfude

The question is, will anyone actually pick up AEW? WWE's ratings are going down the shitter and most of the people watching are just attitude era left overs who only watch out of habit. Will other companys take a chance with AEW?


----------



## shandcraig

Robbyfude said:


> The question is, will anyone actually pick up AEW? WWE's ratings are going down the shitter and most of the people watching are just attitude era left overs who only watch out of habit. Will other companys take a chance with AEW?


you clearly dont know the wwe market right now. majority of attitude era wwe fans are gone. WWE fan base right now consists mostly of kids and young people. 90s fans was mostly adults but the product is so bad people have moved on.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Chan Hung said:


> What happens when AEW chants start getting louder on WWE tv?


For one thing, I'm gonna laugh my ass off. 

I'd also love to be a fly on the wall in Vince's office when they start that shit up. :heyman6


----------



## Dave Santos

shandcraig said:


> you clearly dont know the wwe market right now. majority of attitude era wwe fans are gone. WWE fan base right now consists mostly of kids and young people. 90s fans was mostly adults but the product is so bad people have moved on.


No the average age is pretty old. It's in the late 40's early 50's now.

https://deadspin.com/study-the-median-age-of-tv-wrestling-viewers-has-nearl-1795864450


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Wow, How many WWE Stars want to jump ship?

Orton is the lastest one


----------



## PavelGaborik

Dave Santos said:


> No the average age is pretty old. It's in the late 40's early 50's now.
> 
> https://deadspin.com/study-the-median-age-of-tv-wrestling-viewers-has-nearl-1795864450


I feel like a baby being a fan at 24 now.


----------



## Richie_P

SethRollinsGOAT said:


> I'm assuming AEW won't be televised in the UK..? how tf am I gonna watch it?!


If they're smart they'll run big shows from both the UK and Australia. 

Both have huge affluent fanbases and are starved of top shows.


----------



## Beatles123

WOOOOOOOOOOOOO! RALLY TODAY, WHOO!


----------



## NXT Only

What time does it start?


----------



## Donnie

mega Incoming. 

Hoping for someone truly unexpected.


----------



## Beatles123

*BETTER AUDIO CONFIRMED!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093345983000276992


NXT Only said:


> What time does it start?


6 EST


----------



## Jokerface17

Beatles123 said:


> NXT Only said:
> 
> 
> 
> What time does it start?
> 
> 
> 
> 6 EST
Click to expand...

Are you sure it’s 6EST? I’m pretty sure I saw somewhere that it was 6PT?


https://twitter.com/mrsmatt13/status/1093416727348535296?s=21


----------



## Beatles123

Jokerface17 said:


> Are you sure it’s 6EST? I’m pretty sure I saw somewhere that it was 6PT?
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/mrsmatt13/status/1093416727348535296?s=21


seems so! muh bad


----------



## Sugnid

NXT Only said:


> What time does it start?


6PM PST/9PM ET


----------



## Chan Hung

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Beatles123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still, if I'm AEW, Im running this rumor and every one like it as much as I can!
> 
> "Who know? We MAY sign orton, we may not...but you'll have to watch and see~ EVERYONE wants to be with us!"
> 
> Good press like this means a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't agree more -- if I'm AEW. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/zOScOJd.png" border="0" alt="" title="Y2J" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

This. People want to see an alternate shake things up



Reggie Dunlop said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happens when AEW chants start getting louder on WWE tv?
> 
> 
> 
> For one thing, I'm gonna laugh my ass off.
> 
> I'd also love to be a fly on the wall in Vince's office when they start that shit up. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/D4LZGPo.png" border="0" alt="" title="Heyman" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

 cuz u know if aew gets on national TV the wwe can ask people to take the sew shirts off but muting a loud sew chant will only create more future chants lol. LOL I can imagine Vince would be pretty upset


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Cody was on JR's podcast and said that as of now, they've scaled MGM to accommodate 11,600 people, so that's their current goal.


----------



## shandcraig

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Cody was on JR's podcast and said that as of now, they've scaled MGM to accommodate 11,600 people, so that's their current goal.


yeah they have to, Thearena has changed and it fits less people now. 16,800 and with the entire one end being taken away that 11,600 sounds about right


----------



## Even Flow

Was listening to WOR radio earlier.

Meltzer said CIMA looks to be signing with AEW too.


----------



## shandcraig

its funny when people are comparing this to TNA. This is nothing like TNA. When it comes to the business being ran it is far and wide from different. 


I think its very important that people know that the owner is running 2 different sports teams in 2 different areas across the globe. This is a lot closer to running a sports entertainment business than probably anything. They run companies that is based off bringing in people to see a successful product and be entertained. The back bone and forfronts vision is from wrestlers which know the business best. 


I personally think they have a very good chance of doing well. I think there is to many fans right now hungry for an alternative. TNA was ran sloppy from day 1 to the final day sadly.


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> its funny when people are comparing this to TNA. This is nothing like TNA. When it comes to the business being ran it is far and wide from different.
> 
> 
> I think its very important that people know that the owner is running 2 different sports teams in 2 different areas across the globe. This is a lot closer to running a sports entertainment business than probably anything. They run companies that is based off bringing in people to see a successful product and be entertained. The back bone and forfronts vision is from wrestlers which know the business best.
> 
> 
> I personally think they have a very good chance of doing well. I think there is to many fans right now hungry for an alternative. TNA was ran sloppy from day 1 to the final day sadly.


And one of his sports teams just spent over £100,000,000, providing zero entertainment and about to get relegated to the division below. 

No one knows how this is going to be run until it's being run.


----------



## shandcraig

For sure, hopefully it works because people want it.


----------



## Genking48

Even Flow said:


> Was listening to WOR radio earlier.
> 
> Meltzer said CIMA looks to be signing with AEW too.


Thought CIMA was already with AEW. Didn't they mention #Stronghearts and the OWE lads during the first conference or something?


----------



## Isuzu

shandcraig said:


> yeah they have to, Thearena has changed and it fits less people now. 16,800 and with the entire one end being taken away that 11,600 sounds about right




so 11,600 seats, and assuming tickets will range from $30- $150. They can probably pull $1m from the show in sales if it sells out. Then you gotta pay Jericho plus all the talent , plus cost to rent the venue, plus cost of production. They're probably losing quite a bit of money on this, and that's if it sells out.


----------



## Jokerface17

Erik. said:


> shandcraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> its funny when people are comparing this to TNA. This is nothing like TNA. When it comes to the business being ran it is far and wide from different.
> 
> 
> I think its very important that people know that the owner is running 2 different sports teams in 2 different areas across the globe. This is a lot closer to running a sports entertainment business than probably anything. They run companies that is based off bringing in people to see a successful product and be entertained. The back bone and forfronts vision is from wrestlers which know the business best.
> 
> 
> I personally think they have a very good chance of doing well. I think there is to many fans right now hungry for an alternative. TNA was ran sloppy from day 1 to the final day sadly.
> 
> 
> 
> And one of his sports teams just spent over £100,000,000, providing zero entertainment and about to get relegated to the division below.
> 
> No one knows how this is going to be run until it's being run.
Click to expand...

As far as promoting their business they’re doing the right thing with Fulham, but $100,000,000 in the world of soccer isn’t anything really. That’s ronaldo, bale, Neymar, pogba money and one or two or three players aren’t going to gurantee you a title or even guarantee that you’ll hold your division. There are things like team chemistry that help or hurt teams. 

You’re comparing apples to oranges here.


----------



## The Swerve

Erik. said:


> And one of his sports teams just spent over £100,000,000, providing zero entertainment and about to get relegated to the division below.
> 
> No one knows how this is going to be run until it's being run.


This is such a weird argument when he was also in charge when they got promoted into the Premier League last season! 

For a club like Fulham, floating between the two divisions is kind of their natural place in things really, they’re doing ok.


----------



## Jokerface17

The Swerve said:


> Erik. said:
> 
> 
> 
> And one of his sports teams just spent over £100,000,000, providing zero entertainment and about to get relegated to the division below.
> 
> No one knows how this is going to be run until it's being run.
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a weird argument when he was also in charge when they got promoted into the Premier League last season!
> 
> For a club like Fulham, floating between the two divisions is kind of their natural place in things really, they’re doing ok.
Click to expand...

Plus the championship league in England still makes profits and isn’t necessarily considered a “bum Sunday league”


----------



## Dave Santos

Can anyone update what time and what platforms the ticket party will be on? Would be great for other people checking in later today. I see 6 oclock but don't know what time zone.


----------



## Y.2.J

Dave Santos said:


> Can anyone update what time and what platforms the ticket party will be on? Would be great for other people checking in later today. I see 6 oclock but don't know what time zone.


6PM PST, 9PM EST.

It says catch the live scream on:
BeingTheElite.com (Website)
@AEWrestling (Twitter)
/TheYoungBucks (Facebook)
@TheBrandiRhodes (instagram)


----------



## rbl85

Y.2.J said:


> 6PM PST, 9PM EST.
> 
> It says catch the live scream on:
> BeingTheElite.com (Website)
> @AEWrestling (Twitter)
> /TheYoungBucks (Facebook)
> @TheBrandiRhodes (instagram)


So that mean that it start at 3am in Europe ?


----------



## Dave Santos

rbl85 said:


> So that mean that it start at 3am in Europe ?


Europe has like 3-4 time zones so depends where you live. I think England is 8 hour ahead. So 2 am over there. Any other time zones east add an hour. But if its to late you may be able to find a recorded version somewhere later.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

shandcraig said:


> its funny when people are comparing this to TNA. This is nothing like TNA. When it comes to the business being ran it is far and wide from different.
> 
> 
> I think its very important that people know that the owner is running 2 different sports teams in 2 different areas across the globe. This is a lot closer to running a sports entertainment business than probably anything. They run companies that is based off bringing in people to see a successful product and be entertained. The back bone and forfronts vision is from wrestlers which know the business best.
> 
> 
> I personally think they have a very good chance of doing well. I think there is to many fans right now hungry for an alternative. TNA was ran sloppy from day 1 to the final day sadly.


Right now, the only difference between them and TNA is that TNA has been around for 17 years, and AEW's version of Dixie Carter has a dick.

This is why people think it is like TNA:

Started up by the son of a promoter who sees a ***** in the armor of WWE
Starts talking about changing the landscape of pro wrestling (Just like the X division was supposed to)

The red flags are there, if you don't want to see them, I can't help you, but there are some that are obvious

A little rant btw (not directed at you): There is a difference between hoping something fails, and setting realistic expectations.

People seem to forget Hogan signed to WCW in June 1994, it took a full year plusbefore Nitro went on the air, and took until June 17,1996 when they actually beat Raw.

That's with Hogan, Savage, Flair, Luger, Sting, Arn Anderson, NJPW, and cruiser weights all on the roster, and with WWF putting on worse TV than even today, and with having no restrictions on the network, because the owner, owned the network

This thing is going to take time, and a BEST case scenario, we are looking at 2 years from the jump before they even can sniff WWE, and that's ok. But this idea, that they will be so much more successful than TNA is a pipe dream.

TNA just didn't have the name recognition that WWE had. It's the equivalent of people getting excited the Alliance of American Football will be competition for the NFL, its more than likely going to be a compliment at least for the start

And that isn't necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## Beatles123

DMD Mofomagic said:


> Right now, the only difference between them and TNA is that TNA has been around for 17 years, and AEW's version of Dixie Carter has a dick.
> 
> This is why people think it is like TNA:
> 
> Started up by the son of a promoter who sees a ***** in the armor of WWE
> Starts talking about changing the landscape of pro wrestling (Just like the X division was supposed to)
> 
> The red flags are there, if you don't want to see them, I can't help you, but there are some that are obvious
> 
> A little rant btw (not directed at you): There is a difference between hoping something fails, and setting realistic expectations.
> 
> People seem to forget Hogan signed to WCW in June 1994, it took a full year plusbefore Nitro went on the air, and took until June 17,1996 when they actually beat Raw.
> 
> That's with Hogan, Savage, Flair, Luger, Sting, Arn Anderson, NJPW, and cruiser weights all on the roster, and with WWF putting on worse TV than even today, and with having no restrictions on the network, because the owner, owned the network
> 
> This thing is going to take time, and a BEST case scenario, we are looking at 2 years from the jump before they even can sniff WWE, and that's ok. But this idea, that they will be so much more successful than TNA is a pipe dream.
> 
> TNA just didn't have the name recognition that WWE had. It's the equivalent of people getting excited the Alliance of American Football will be competition for the NFL, its more than likely going to be a compliment at least for the start
> 
> And that isn't necessarily a bad thing.


Maybe, but what sets it apart from TNA is the fact that the people in AEW have actual good will with the fans. People LIKE The Elite and they have a connection to their audience. Dixie Carter never had that. She was almost universally hated and the TNA brand became so anti-consumer that they basically squandered any positive growth they ever achieved. Fans can only take so much before they grow tired of getting pissed on. 

The Elite and AEW however have only rewarded their fans for their loyalty. Fans feel like they can actually expect quality from them because they actually deliver. Something TNA seldom did.


----------



## Laughable Chimp

Jokerface17 said:


> Plus the championship league in England still makes profits and isn’t necessarily considered a “bum Sunday league”


Its not, but there's a massive monetary difference between the premier league and the championship. You also don't spend 100 million pounds to get relegated, that's not pocket change. That's a massive amount of money for a most clubs aside from the very top and Fulham is no where near the very top.

For a comparison, last season, the highest spenders in the championship spent around 65 million pounds and thats already crazy money for the championship. In fact, the only way to recoup that kind of money is to get into the premier league right after this investment. They failed to do so and what did the owner do? He sold the club because he realized he's wasted too much money on this gamble. Fulham are spending almost double that and are falling into the championship.


----------



## rbl85

Dave Santos said:


> Europe has like 3-4 time zones so depends where you live. I think England is 8 hour ahead. So 2 am over there. Any other time zones east add an hour. But if its to late you may be able to find a recorded version somewhere later.


I'm in France so….3am XD

But that's not really a problem i often stay up until 5am


----------



## Beatles123

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093260646597230598
:wow


----------



## Jokerface17

Laughable Chimp said:


> Its not, but there's a massive monetary difference between the premier league and the championship. You also don't spend 100 million pounds to get relegated, that's not pocket change. That's a massive amount of money for a most clubs aside from the very top and Fulham is no where near the very top.
> 
> For a comparison, last season, the highest spenders in the championship spent around 65 million pounds and thats already crazy money for the championship. In fact, the only way to recoup that kind of money is to get into the premier league right after this investment. They failed to do so and what did the owner do? He sold the club because he realized he's wasted too much money on this gamble. Fulham are spending almost double that and are falling into the championship.




I’m not saying that it’s not, but if someone is playing well for a different team or league it doesn’t mean that they will replicate that success somewhere else. Take Tottenham for example, they sold Bale to Madrid and who did they bring it that made any sort of impact for them?

I’m not trying to make this an arguement and there are things to be worried about with AEW but Fulham isn’t a good comparison here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

Beatles123 said:


> Maybe, but what sets it apart from TNA is the fact that the people in AEW have actual good will with the fans. People LIKE The Elite and they have a connection to their audience. Dixie Carter never had that. She was almost universally hated and the TNA brand became so anti-consumer that they basically squandered any positive growth they ever achieved. Fans can only take so much before they grow tired of getting pissed on.


Dixie Carter didn't even appear on TV until 2009 for TNA, most people hardly knew who she was before then.

That's 7 years after they debuted, miss me with the "Dixie Carter was universally hated when TNA started"

If you listen to anyone who talks about TNA, they all say the same thing: Dixie was fine, but didn't know how to delegate, and would let the workers work her, because she didn't know what that was about.

It wasn't until the Jarrett/Angle incident, that Dixie was even using any of her power, because while she and her dad had the money, Jeff was the one who was pulling her strings. 

Dixie was just a money mark, that's how she was able to be used by the people in the business. now, AEW has time to rectify this by getting a wrestling guy in there, which i hope they do, but don't tell me what TNA's public perception was like in 2002, and compare it to TNA in 2019, thats using hindsight to try to make an argument.


----------



## Beatles123

DMD Mofomagic said:


> Dixie Carter didn't even appear on TV until 2009 for TNA, most people hardly knew who she was before then.
> 
> That's 7 years after they debuted, miss me with the "Dixie Carter was universally hated when TNA started".


Not what I said at all. I said Dixie was responsible for destroying the good will in TNA's brand, which she was. No fan liked Dixie or the image she made TNA. People like do however like AEW's management. They have good standing and a reputation that ism't as bad as Dixie's became.

Further this can even be applied to Jerret, but thats another rant entirely. The point is that TNA and AEW are different because of the faith people have in it right now.


----------



## Sbatenney

Beatles123 said:


> Maybe, but what sets it apart from TNA is the fact that the people in AEW have actual good will with the fans. People LIKE The Elite and they have a connection to their audience. Dixie Carter never had that. She was almost universally hated and the TNA brand became so anti-consumer that they basically squandered any positive growth they ever achieved. Fans can only take so much before they grow tired of getting pissed on.
> 
> The Elite and AEW however have only rewarded their fans for their loyalty. Fans feel like they can actually expect quality from them because they actually deliver. Something TNA seldom did.


As someone has said here before, no-one really knew who Dixie Carter was for at least the first six or seven years of TNA. Also AEW has not actually deliver anything yet, they haven't really had a show. Don't start with ALL IN because that wasn't AEW, it was more like a indy Wrestlemania.

Speaking as a TNA fan back in 2005 which actually got me back into wrestling as a whole. I spoke with many TNA fans online and many didn't know who Dixie was, they hated Jarrett or Vince Russo(who for the love of god, don't hire AEW) and didn't really know much about Dixie. They knew Panda Energy were the money but not who was the one running TNA. 

Dixie gets a bad rap for a lot of things and some things she deserves like being many people's lies like Hogan, Bischoff and Russo but when it came down to it, she was willing to go through a freaking table to try to give the fans what they wanted so don't give me that TNA haven't tried to give the fans what they want because they have tried, fans can simply be, as daniel bryan has been saying a lot recently, fickle. Who's the say that AEW fans won't be unhappy with how AEW is being booked because we just don't know yet.

I'll be honest, I stop watching TNA when they started on they went overboard on the jibs at the WWE. So I hope the AEW doesn't go down that road themselves but I do worry with how BTE can be(I'll be honest, don't watch everyone just I get too many jibs at the WWE and the ones I have watched).


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

​


Beatles123 said:


> Not what I said at all. I said Dixie was responsible for destroying the good will in TNA's brand, which she was. No fan liked Dixie or the image she made TNA. People like do however like AEW's management. They have good standing and a reputation that ism't as bad as Dixie's became.


Edit: Who is AEW's management? Cody, Brandy, and the Young Bucks... the people who have literally ran 0 wrestling promotions?

At least Jerry and Jeff ran Memphis together, so they knew how to control the workers.

And you literally said the same thing I typed: You can't compare AEW today to TNA in 2019, you have to compare it to TNA in 2002, when it started.




> Maybe, but what sets it apart from TNA is the fact that the people in AEW have actual good will with the fans. People LIKE The Elite and they have a connection to their audience. Dixie Carter never had that. She was almost universally hated and the TNA brand became so anti-consumer that they basically squandered any positive growth they ever achieved. Fans can only take so much before they grow tired of getting pissed on.


You are indirectly comparing apples and oranges to try to make a point.

I don't want to spend a lot on this, because the main point is, this is starting out how TNA started.

Billionaire sees there is a void for a number 2 company in the wrestling business, links up with his kid to buy wrestling business, and relying on help of wrestlers to help run business.

That has nothing to do with good will, or shows, or whatever other excuse you give to this, that is the story as it stands today.

I don't know what you are trying to argue outside of you like The Elite, so you hope they do well, which is fine with me, but once again, pump the brakes kid, this is going to take a bit of time.


----------



## Beatles123

DMD Mofomagic said:


> ​
> Edit: Who is AEW's management? Cody, Brandy, and the Young Bucks... the people who have literally ran 0 wrestling promotions?
> 
> At least Jerry and Jeff ran Memphis together, so they knew how to control the workers.
> 
> And you literally said the same thing I typed: You can't compare AEW today to TNA in 2019, you have to compare it to TNA in 2002, when it started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are indirectly comparing apples and oranges to try to make a point.
> 
> I don't want to spend a lot on this, because the main point is, this is starting out how TNA started.
> 
> Billionaire sees there is a void for a number 2 company in the wrestling business, links up with his kid to buy wrestling business, and relying on help of wrestlers to help run business.
> 
> That has nothing to do with good will, or shows, or whatever other excuse you give to this, that is the story as it stands today.
> 
> I don't know what you are trying to argue outside of you like The Elite, so you hope they do well, which is fine with me, but once again, pump the brakes kid, this is going to take a bit of time.


 My god. fpalm I can't believe I even have to explain why it is people are more optimistic about this than TNA. Iy's not that hard to figure out. Why wouldn't people be? AEW doesn't have mounds of negative fan rapport. Yes they are starting out the same, but they don't have to become the same, and I doubt they will.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

Beatles123 said:


> My god. fpalm I can't believe I even have to explain why it is people are more optimistic about this than TNA. Iy's not that hard to figure out. Why wouldn't people be? AEW doesn't have mounds of negative fan rapport. Yes they are starting out the same, but they don't have to become the same, and * I doubt they will.*


Honestly, for your sake, i hope they don't.


----------



## Beatles123

DMD Mofomagic said:


> ​
> Edit: Who is AEW's management? Cody, Brandy, and the Young Bucks... the people who have literally ran 0 wrestling promotions?


And yet they have given fans more reason to be hopeful than anyone who ever ran TNA in it's existence. It could fail just as hard, but I would sooner watch a product made by these people than Jarrett, Dixie, Hogan and Bischoff. I'm not alone either. Why do you think that is?!

Edit:



DMD Mofomagic said:


> Honestly, for your sake, i hope they don't.


No shit. Everyone hopes they don't. There is plenty of reason to assume they won't. But that all depends how you measure success for them.

I'll say this: They'd have to try pretty damn hard to become the utter shitstain TNA ended up being before Anthem.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

Beatles123 said:


> *And yet they have given fans more reason to be hopeful than anyone who ever ran TNA in it's existence*. It could fail just as hard, but I would sooner watch a product made by these people than Jarertt, Dixie, Hogan and Bischoff. I'm not alone either. Why do you think that is?!


If you really believe this, then there is no point having a discussion with you about it.

A Bischoff ran product beat McMahon once, let's see if they do the same. That is the true litmus test then


----------



## Dave Santos

Beatles123 said:


> My god. fpalm I can't believe I even have to explain why it is people are more optimistic about this than TNA. Iy's not that hard to figure out. Why wouldn't people be? AEW doesn't have mounds of negative fan rapport. Yes they are starting out the same, but they don't have to become the same, and I doubt they will.


I think he is trying to say we should compare the launch of TNA to the launch of AEW. By comparing other points in time we start relying to much on our expectations.


----------



## Beatles123

DMD Mofomagic said:


> If you really believe this, then there is no point having a discussion with you about it.
> 
> A Bischoff ran product beat McMahon once, let's see if they do the same. That is the true litmus test then


:lol WHAT?! NO IT ISN'T!

What year do you think this is?!


Also have to love your "RABBLE RABBLE, HE WOULDN'T TRUST CURRENT YEAR BISCHOFF OR HOGAN WITH A COMPANY? HOW DARE HE!" vibe as a way of refuting my opinion.


----------



## Chrome

Beatles123 said:


> My god. fpalm I can't believe I even have to explain why it is people are more optimistic about this than TNA. Iy's not that hard to figure out. Why wouldn't people be? *AEW doesn't have mounds of negative fan rapport.* Yes they are starting out the same, but they don't have to become the same, and I doubt they will.


That's not why people are optimistic, because remember, TNA started out with a clean slate like AEW is now. People are optimistic because they have a billionaire owner who is WILLING to spend money, as seen by the 100 million they're investing right off the bat. Don't know why this keeps getting lost on people, if TNA or ROH ever had a 100 million invested in them at one point I sure as hell have never heard of it. 

Another reason is the possible TV deal with TNT/TBS. TNA nor ROH have never had anything like that. Shit, it took TNA what, like 2-3 years before they even got on TV in any capacity. I don't even really know about ROH, but it took them awhile too IIRC. And AEW is getting that right off the bat apparently. That remains to be seen, but hopefully tonight press conference answers some of those questions.


----------



## Y.2.J

Guys....

Maybe a Kenny Omega appearance tonight or maybe, possibly, hopefully a TV deal announcement?!?!

:mark


----------



## Beatles123

Chrome said:


> That's not why people are optimistic, because remember, TNA started out with a clean slate like AEW is now. People are optimistic because they have a billionaire owner who is WILLING to spend money, as seen by the 100 million they're investing right off the bat. Don't know why this keeps getting lost on people, if TNA or ROH ever had a 100 million invested in them at one point I sure as hell have never heard of it.
> 
> Another reason is the possible TV deal with TNT/TBS. TNA nor ROH have never had anything like that. Shit, it took TNA what, like 2-3 years before they even got on TV in any capacity. I don't even really know about ROH, but it took them awhile too IIRC. And AEW is getting that right off the bat apparently. That remains to be seen, but hopefully tonight press conference answers some of those questions.


Of course, I agree! What I stated was just one example as to why someone might be confident they won't repeat TNA's blunders. They are already miles ahead in that regard.



Y.2.J said:


> Guys....
> 
> Maybe a Kenny Omega appearance tonight or maybe, possibly, hopefully a TV deal announcement?!?!
> 
> :mark


Kenny yes, TV no IMo...but that's the dream! :lenny


----------



## shandcraig

So who do you think they was talking about at the end of the road to DON ? Cody's opponent for the event.

Also when tna started it was ran pretty JJ Carny style from the start. 

I mean we're running off one show and our perspective of Cody and the bucks. But in my opinion is already very different vision from what we saw from tna


That's all it takes to easily not compare it to tna


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> So who do you think they was talking about at the end of the road to DON ? Cody's opponent for the event.
> 
> Also when tna started it was ran pretty JJ Carny style from the start.
> 
> I mean we're running off one show and our perspective of Cody and the bucks. But in my opinion is already very different vision from what we saw from tna
> 
> 
> That's all it takes to easily not compare it to tna


Has to be Flip, right? Certainly can't be Gold dust


----------



## Chrome

I would be intrigued by a Cody/Goldust match where Gold puts his career on the line. DON is probably too soon for that though.


----------



## Mark Markerson

I would be surprised if a TV deal was announced. Even if it's in place. Pace out the big announcements. This is a marathon, not a sprint.


----------



## Dave Santos

Chrome said:


> I would be intrigued by a Cody/Goldust match where Gold puts his career on the line. DON is probably too soon for that though.


Add his 30th year in the wrestling business on the line. Thats an insane length of time he has sticked around.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

DMD Mofomagic said:


> ​
> Edit: Who is AEW's management? Cody, Brandy, and the Young Bucks... the people who have literally ran 0 wrestling promotions?
> 
> At least Jerry and Jeff ran Memphis together, so they knew how to control the workers.
> 
> And you literally said the same thing I typed: You can't compare AEW today to TNA in 2019, you have to compare it to TNA in 2002, when it started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are indirectly comparing apples and oranges to try to make a point.
> 
> I don't want to spend a lot on this, because the main point is, this is starting out how TNA started.
> 
> Billionaire sees there is a void for a number 2 company in the wrestling business, links up with his kid to buy wrestling business, and relying on help of wrestlers to help run business.
> 
> That has nothing to do with good will, or shows, or whatever other excuse you give to this, that is the story as it stands today.
> 
> I don't know what you are trying to argue outside of you like The Elite, so you hope they do well, which is fine with me, but once again, pump the brakes kid, this is going to take a bit of time.


You're right, there are definitely parallels. The difference here is that AEW management now has the failures of WCW and TNA to (hopefully) take some lessons from. I'm stoked about the possibilities of a big new promotion, not to put WWE out of business, but just to provide an alternative wrestling product that I actually want to watch again. 

But make no mistake, I'm fully aware of the possible pitfalls that could doom it before it ever gets off the ground -- like wrestler/execs pushing themselves and their closest friends to the moon, and business noobs thinking they can grow by crapping on their competition throughout every telecast (I swear the first time I hear 'You'll only see this in AEW, folks' will be the last). And to be honest, while I like what the Young Bucks can do in the ring, I'm not a huge fan of their showboating style (playing to the crowd after EVERY big spot); and if this turns into a promotion full of that crap, it will not last long in my house. 

All that being said, I still think there are positive intangibles and the upside is huge. They've got big financial backing, and I think Jericho has a great mind for the business, and just the fact that they hired him gives me cause for optimism, not to mention all the other names flying around. It's gonna get interesting.


----------



## Isuzu

Looks like news has broke.. Its Kenny Omega to AEW


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093642346049269762


----------



## Life010

3 hours left to the Announcement Party :mark


----------



## The Wood

Jazminator said:


> I'm sure I'm in the minority, but I wouldn't want AEW to be like the WWE. Ideally, the promotion will be able to maintain that "indy" spirit. WWE has become too slick and sanitized.


I don't think people want them to be the same, and they'd generally agree with your sentiments there. It's important to have good production, but that doesn't mean you need to be sterile. 



Stinger Fan said:


> Bein licenses out their content to DAZN, so they work together. DAZN has no input on MLW. It's certainly possible though, that they could have 2 wrestling shows on the DAZN network. I certainly wouldn't be against it by any means. A potential problem is that, how would Bein Sports feel about having direct competition? That's my initial gut reaction, but maybe they wouldn't really care as DAZN does have its own soccer leagues they have licensed that Bein doesn't have. So maybe it wouldn't be that big of a deal, I Ultimately don't know.


Yeah, fair points all round there. I'm in the same boat in that I just don't know. I mean, I could hypothetically suggest that Bein Sports might even encourage more wrestling so AEW fans can find MLW more readily? You know, kind of like the ECW to WWF back when they had a somewhat healthy relationship. But that's obviously just conjecture and it could easily go the other way like you suggested. 



TD Stinger said:


> Being The Elite and AEW was founded off fan disdain for WWE and guys like The Bucks exploiting that as much as possible.
> 
> With that in mind, I'm sure they have a bunch of ideas and will do everything they can to differentiate themselves from WWE and keep those fans around, while at the same still taking time to acknowledge them in their own way to continued to exploit that hardcore fan base.


It's an interesting line they're walking. Sometimes they've bothered me in the past by how "Diet WWE" they come off (using Downstait for music and working WWE-style matches). But there needs to be that element of familiarity and appeal to hardcore audiences to segue people into a new product. It'll be interesting to see how they manage it. 



TD Stinger said:


> I love those videos AEW are doing with the way they are building up talent and making teases. Like Cody's potential Double or Nothing opponent. Hangman talking about himself being one of the best in the world still makes me cringe a bit. He's a great "prospect" and a guy you build for the future but right now? Not even close.
> 
> Havoc in AEW is interesting. Because I only know Havoc in PROGRESS. And as much as I like the guy he's a guy who clearly who relies on the curse words, the blood, and the weapons. And I do wonder how someone who looks like him and a toned down version of him translates to a bigger audience.


They could always give Havoc the gimmick of needing to cut pre-tape promos so they can edit out all the swearing, which could have an odd appeal. The commentators throwing to "words from Jimmy Havoc, be advised, they may cause offense" to have a promo that is half-bleeped out could be fun. 



Taroostyles said:


> Orton is a WWE lifer but that doesn't mean he can't use the existence of AEW to help get himself a better deal.
> 
> That's the part of this that really changes too, talent has so much more power than they did before.


The beauty of the money floating around now is that there are no lifers. 



SparrowPrime said:


> A little tidbit not really talked about is that it looks like Christopher Daniels is in an Executive position as the Head of talent relations. Placeholder until JR is free?
> 
> Curious why he got the role. Cody and The Bucks will obviously have final say.
> 
> Thoughts?


Daniels has a lot of experience in the industry and is probably looking to eventually segue into something else. He seems to be respected and has worked with all sorts of talent on an independent level to a polished main event level. He could be a very good choice. 



TheMaskedAvenger said:


> I think you will start to see more and more of these rumors and all it is is guys using AEW for contract leverage. I've got no problem with it but most of these should be taken with a grain of salt. Orton is a lifer and I can't see him leaving. The Uso's are one of the only credibly booked tag team so I can't see them leaving either.





DGenerationMC said:


> Randy trying to pull a Brock :lol





TD Stinger said:


> I mean we live in a world where Dean Ambrose is leaving WWE and COULD go to AEW. So nothing's going to really shock me anymore unless I see the names Reigns or Cena.
> 
> The Usos are interesting because while they haven't been champions in awhile, they're still featured regularly. But I could also see them wanting a new challenge after facing everyone there is in WWE.
> 
> At the end of the day I can't see Orton leaving. But he's got the right attitude. Anyone of value should explore all options, as it's been a long time with so many different companies willing to pay top dollar for talent.


I really do think that people should stop thinking about pushes equating to career happiness. Other factors, including money, family, health, artistic license, personal satisfaction, legacy and career fulfillment are going to factor in too. Orton has looked bored for many years. I have grown to love the guy's "who gives a fuck?" attitude, but maybe he wants to give a fuck? Maybe he wants to go to a place where he can be an actual heel and he doesn't need to get concussed to get color? Some of these guys with long histories with WWE have long histories with wrestling, and could be fans of wrestling first and foremost. This is good for wrestling. It appears to be good for bank accounts. That's a powerful combination. 

Re: The Usos: Vince loves that family, but it's surely been a bumpy road. He's hurt the feelings of The Rock before. How close are The Usos to Nia Jax? If I loved my cousin, maybe I would support her WWE career with blinders on, but maybe I would also feel a bit shitty if she, hypothetically, called me out of the blue in tears because of all the criticism she is getting for being legitimately awful and being put into high pressure situations she fails in? We just don't know. We do know that over the past few years they have only had one main card WrestleMania spot and that was a rushed nothing match. How valued do they feel as one of the top tag teams? How valued can they feel? And it can't be good hearing another cousin's leukemia exploited on TV in a family that has been hit by a lot of early deaths. 

It's possible that both Orton and The Usos stay, but it's not unimaginable for any of the parties to decide that they're just sick of being dancing puppets, at whatever level, at Vinceland. 



ColonelLanda said:


> Omega will be there tomorrow. Hiding it does nothing. They’ve been building up to it for weeks.
> 
> Tv deal won’t be announced till DON is my feeling.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I can imagine the TV deal being held off too. Well, if they get it, I think they might announce it, because it makes them viable to talent thinking about jumping, but it's a tough line, because you also want that talent to come over so you can negotiate a TV deal. If they're not feeling too greedy, they could take a lower deal now and be a bargain for a few years and renegotiate higher after the cycle, or make sure this one is short-term with the potential to go up in a year or two. 



Chan Hung said:


> What happens when AEW chants start getting louder on WWE tv?


We laugh. It's bound to happen, and it's going to be interesting to see how they deal with it. Especially during McMahon segments. 



shandcraig said:


> its funny when people are comparing this to TNA. This is nothing like TNA. When it comes to the business being ran it is far and wide from different.


It's very different to TNA. We're in 2019 and not 2002, for starters. We're in a world where the fan-base is much more readily on the internet. There is also a much larger amount of capital likely to be invested and a much more prominent TV deal to be offered. They are also going to probably run larger arenas (the MGM is already bigger than just about anything TNA has ever run) and that affects perception. Different mediums convey different things, and being on a more prominent network and runner larger buildings already sets you apart. 



Isuzu said:


> so 11,600 seats, and assuming tickets will range from $30- $150. They can probably pull $1m from the show in sales if it sells out. Then you gotta pay Jericho plus all the talent , plus cost to rent the venue, plus cost of production. They're probably losing quite a bit of money on this, and that's if it sells out.


That says nothing about the revenue from streaming and merchandise, and it's fine to have a loss lead on a show in order to get content out there anyway. A TV deal is likely going to cover all of those expenses. 



Reggie Dunlop said:


> You're right, there are definitely parallels. The difference here is that AEW management now has the failures of WCW and TNA to (hopefully) take some lessons from. I'm stoked about the possibilities of a big new promotion, not to put WWE out of business, but just to provide an alternative wrestling product that I actually want to watch again.
> 
> But make no mistake, I'm fully aware of the possible pitfalls that could doom it before it ever gets off the ground -- like wrestler/execs pushing themselves and their closest friends to the moon, and business noobs thinking they can grow by crapping on their competition throughout every telecast (I swear the first time I hear 'You'll only see this in AEW, folks' will be the last). And to be honest, while I like what the Young Bucks can do in the ring, I'm not a huge fan of their showboating style (playing to the crowd after EVERY big spot); and if this turns into a promotion full of that crap, it will not last long in my house.
> 
> All that being said, I still think there are positive intangibles and the upside is huge. They've got big financial backing, and I think Jericho has a great mind for the business, and just the fact that they hired him gives me cause for optimism, not to mention all the other names flying around. It's gonna get interesting.


There's parallels between the fact they are both upstart wrestling promotions. It really ends there. People did want TNA to be something, but it hasn't had the financial start AEW has, nor did it exist in a world where TV networks were forking out huge trucks of cash for content. It's a good point about them being able to learn from WCW and TNA too.


----------



## Erik.

Jokerface17 said:


> As far as promoting their business they’re doing the right thing with Fulham, but $100,000,000 in the world of soccer isn’t anything really. That’s ronaldo, bale, Neymar, pogba money and one or two or three players aren’t going to gurantee you a title or even guarantee that you’ll hold your division. There are things like team chemistry that help or hurt teams.
> 
> You’re comparing apples to oranges here.


Ey?

I was simply replying to the guy who said the guy owns 2 sports teams so knows what he's doing when it comes to owning a company based on fake fighting. 

He's hardly been a "success" at Fulham. Took over. Got relegated. 3 years of mediocrity before stumbling across a progressive manager who finally gets them promoted. Only to then SACK that manager after allowing him to spend a ridiculous amount of money. Likely to now get relegated after one season back in the top flight.

Either way - him owning two legit sports teams has nothing to do with how he runs a wrestling business. He has never run a wrestling business before and no one has any idea on how he is going to.

I imagine he's more Ted Turner than Vince McMahon in that he'll allow the inmates to run the asylum as opposed to being creatively involved. Which again, is ALOT different to running two legit sports teams. 

I hope AEW is a success. It'd be nice to be able to see something different. I'll likely tune into their shows. I don't watch anything WWE, they've drove me away a year and a half ago and I haven't watched any wrestling since. So it'll be down to creative at AEW to keep me invested.

In fact, over the last few weeks, every time I visit this forum I make sure to check this thread out to see the latest news. I didn't give two shits about TNA. I didn't care about their presentation, the talent involved and never once thought they'd be a challenge to the WWE - whilst I don't think AEW will ever be a challenge to WWE, they've got a lot of hype and fan backing due to timing and how the WWE has continuously driven their fans away and that's a good thing for them.


----------



## Prosper

Omega signs with AEW as expected. WWE cultists (who came up with that term? I like it) are pissed on Twitter.


----------



## Beatles123

Name a wrestler with moew integrity :mark


----------



## Life010

prosperwithdeen said:


> Omega signs with AEW as expected. WWE cultists (who came up with that term? I like it) are pissed on Twitter.


WWE cultists can blame Vince for not seeing Omega in WWE, if Vince cared about his product and his wrestlers AEW wouldn't even be a thing.


----------



## Chrome

prosperwithdeen said:


> Omega signs with AEW as expected. WWE cultists (who came up with that term? I like it) are pissed on Twitter.


LOL why? This was kinda obvious after he didn't make a surprise appearance in the Rumble.


----------



## Prosper

Life010 said:


> WWE cultists can blame Vince for not seeing Omega in WWE, if Vince cared about his product and his wrestlers AEW wouldn't even be a thing.


Yep. Forcing Cody to take on that ridiculous "Stardust" gimmick could very well end up being one of the biggest mistakes of Vince's life.



Chrome said:


> LOL why? This was kinda obvious after he didn't make a surprise appearance in the Rumble.


There are ALOT of WWE dickriders out there who think that the current WWE programming is acceptable. You'd be surprised at how many people think Monday Night RAW produces good content. They wanted Omega on their "A show" and they think that money trumps all. LOL Omega was never going to sell out for whatever amount of money WWE was throwing at him. At some point, you have to have self respect. Your self respect is more important.


----------



## JoePanther

I highly doubt that they've officially signed a TV deal just yet, because in this day of age, news gets leaked on Twitter really fast. They're likely really really close to signing the deal.


----------



## Prosper

^The TV deal will be signed soon I'm sure. There is no way Jericho and Omega would be so all in with AEW if these things weren't close to being concrete. At this point, there's no way that those two are gonna wrestle if it's not in front of a large audience. Especially because both will probably retire within 5-6 years. Omega didn't leave Japan to wrestle on Twitch like TNA or some shit network.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093615019307106304
Someone better go in that pool.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093615019307106304
> Someone better go in that pool.


Brandi. > :mark:


----------



## Life010

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093615019307106304
> Someone better go in that pool.


Flip shows up and throws Cody in the pool.


----------



## Chrome

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093615019307106304
> Someone better go in that pool.


Damn, I thought they'd be inside lol. Getting WCW Spring Break vibes from that pic.


----------



## The Wood

Something like AEW was bound to happen with or without a Cody Rhodes, to be honest. 

Vince has kind of set this up himself. His monopoly and his decision to inorganically set the tone for wrestling and put the shackles on everyone that works for him is part of the reason this is happening. Artistic license and logic has been trampled out of wrestling by McMahonland. Secondly, by getting the rights fees up so high, he's made wrestling television so potentially profitable. Vince has edged himself into this position with objectively bad television that makes a lot of money.


----------



## Chan Hung

I'm actually going to stream this I can't believe I'm saying this not that it's a bad thing but I hardly ever do


----------



## Chan Hung

The Wood said:


> Something like AEW was bound to happen with or without a Cody Rhodes, to be honest.
> 
> Vince has kind of set this up himself. His monopoly and his decision to inorganically set the tone for wrestling and put the shackles on everyone that works for him is part of the reason this is happening. Artistic license and logic has been trampled out of wrestling by McMahonland. Secondly, by getting the rights fees up so high, he's made wrestling television so potentially profitable. Vince has edged himself into this position with objectively bad television that makes a lot of money.


Something or someone had to break this eventually from becoming a single stale monopolized gigantic all me type of wrestling so it's great to finally hopefully have another wrestling program compete on a national level even if it is an option and not a direct competition


----------



## shandcraig

Where do we want this live?


----------



## DGenerationMC

Chrome said:


> Damn, I thought they'd be inside lol. Getting WCW Spring Break vibes from that pic.












Page better keep his damn shirt on, he's not a body guy.


----------



## What A Maneuver

It's weird how a month ago I was on the fence and yet now I'm, no pun intended, all in. I hope this is a major success. Wrestling as a whole needs this shakeup.


----------



## Beatles123

We watch on the BTE channel


----------



## Vic

I think they should hold the TV announcement off until the final press conference before Double or Nothing, though I'd understand if they announce it tonight just for the sake of shutting the "THEY DON'T EVEN HAVE TV YET HERP DERP" geeks up. Also LEL all the WWE stans who were certain Omega was debuting at the Rumble :mj4 egg on face :booklel.



shandcraig said:


> Where do we want this live?


BeingTheElite.com and the AEW Twitter are streaming it.


----------



## Life010

@AEWrestling
1m1 minute ago
More
We are an hour away from the #DoubleOrNothing Ticket Announcement Party but the news is breaking now! @aewrestling and @luchalibreaaa are teaming up to #ChangeTheWorld


----------



## Vic

Hate to double post, but has AEW released pics of the crowd for this thing yet? Last presser had a solid turn out.

Edit: Oh wow they're partnering with AAA? That's awesome.


----------



## shandcraig

says i can watch it live on being the elite youtube channel but where will it go live ? Never wathced anything live on youtube


----------



## Vic

shandcraig said:


> says i can watch it live on being the elite youtube channel but where will it go live ? Never wathced anything live on youtube


Just click on the video and wait for the stream to start. Sometimes Youtube live has shit as "live" but not broadcasting.


----------



## rbl85

Holy shit !!!! AAA !!!


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093676014138523648
Partnership with AAA. That's cool.

To be honest I've never really been a fan of their product but seeing them in an AEW enviornment would be cool.

I imagine that helps out with them also using Pentagon and Fenix as well.


----------



## Donnie

Working with AAA, means working with Konnan :imout

In all seriousness, this is great news


----------



## shandcraig

Vic said:


> Just click on the video and wait for the stream to start. Sometimes Youtube live has shit as "live" but not broadcasting.


click on what video ? i only see the latest being the elite video but nothing new


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

partnership with AAA sounds great, but I guess it also means that the possibility of working with NJPW since they work with CMLL is pretty slim now.


----------



## Erik.




----------



## PavelGaborik

Hype.


----------



## Vic

shandcraig said:


> click on what video ? i only see the latest being the elite video but nothing new


Misread your post thought you said the video was live or something.


----------



## shandcraig

I'm a twitch guy so I've never watched anything live on YouTube or twitter. Normally just watch the videos posted.


----------



## Beatles123

AAA! Noice. That means Lucha Bros an AEOROSTAR?! :mark


----------



## shandcraig

Does anything think AEW is about to become the the place the be as the umbrella company of wrestling? What NWA used to be and what JJ wanted to do with Global force wrestling. Which is an amazing idea and that's what makes your belt he important and prestigious


----------



## JoePanther

shandcraig said:


> Does anything think AEW is about to become the the place the be as the umbrella company of wrestling? What NWA used to be and what JJ wanted to do with Global force wrestling. Which is an amazing idea and that's what makes your belt he important and prestigious


If that's the case, then the main title should be the NWA Championship... I tend to think that they're not going down this path. But just saying.


----------



## Donnie

ROH partying right now. 

Working with the basket case of Mexican wrestling, is a ballsy choice.


----------



## shandcraig

Why would they need to use the nwa belt? I think they can have there own belts and that's the belt of belts. I know it sounds so stupid saying this before they even launch but it's just the concept I'm explaining haha. 

I love nwa but it takes away from the nwa brand if they use that belt.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093681928601882624
And here's the live stream on Youtube:


----------



## shandcraig

now i see, The live video was not uploaded yet. In stand by mode !!!! haha


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Ace said:


> ROH partying right now.
> 
> Working with the basket case of Mexican wrestling, is a ballsy choice.


reading people's reactions to this and lots of people say this. As someone not too familiar with the Lucha scene, would you care to give a TL;DR version of why they're seen as carny/shady? :hmm:


----------



## Even Flow

Oh god.

PAC better not be renamed Prince PAC as they just announced him as.


----------



## Life010

Excalibur as announcer? That would be fucking nice.


----------



## TD Stinger

MoxleyMoxx said:


> reading people's reactions to this and lots of people say this. As someone not too familiar with the Lucha scene, would you care to give a TL;DR version of why they're seen as carny/shady? :hmm:







Just do what I do and watch their annual TripleMania show and you'll see what he's talking about.


----------



## DGenerationMC

If Cody does this outta nowhere with his usual suit and tie get-up, I'll lose it :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

They seem to be teasing a lot of what we could see at Double or Nothing. I wonder if we get a match announcement or something tonight.


----------



## shandcraig

as much as maxes persona is dorky the guy can rock a mic and get the crowd


----------



## Erik.

Does anyone else really dislike the AEW logo? :lol

I do like the Double or Nothing logo though. Nice


----------



## Jazminator

This is exciting. We're seeing a new wrestling promotion built from the ground up. Lots of possibilities here.


----------



## Chan Hung

Over 20,000 on livestream. Nice. MJF is pretty good on the mic. Watching on YouTube live on being the elite


----------



## BookerMan999

I was hoping for a bigger crowd : /


----------



## Chan Hung

Oh stream went blank lol


----------



## shandcraig

Erik. said:


> Does anyone else really dislike the AEW logo? :lol
> 
> I do like the Double or Nothing logo though. Nice


The grpahic video for ther AEW logo shows it in silver and its amazing looking. Best logo in the business in silver.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Even Flow

Here we go...


----------



## rbl85

BookerMan999 said:


> I was hoping for a bigger crowd : /


I Don't think you can put more people around a pool.


----------



## Isuzu

Chan Hung said:


> Over 20,000 on livestream. Nice. MJF is pretty good on the mic. Watching on YouTube live on being the elite


they had 60k viewers for the first press conference fyi


----------



## Even Flow

Who?


----------



## Erik.

What the fuck is a Sonny Kiss?


----------



## DGenerationMC

WE GOT A FLOATER!


----------



## Boldgerg

Oh what the fuck is this shite.

Who the fuck is Sonny Kiss? Hype killed.


----------



## Isuzu

is this their Velveteen dream knockoff?


----------



## Even Flow

Erik. said:


> What the fuck is a Sonny Kiss?


Exactly.


----------



## TD Stinger

XO Lishus/Sonny Kiss?

Unexpected, but if you've seen him in LU, you'll be impressed.


----------



## rbl85

Look like The Dream but in more gay.


----------



## Jazminator

Okay, not the best way to start...


----------



## Even Flow

DGenerationMC said:


> WE GOT A FLOATER!


LOL


----------



## Isuzu

lol, AEW has become WWE 2.0 with sonny kiss


----------



## DGenerationMC

Guy seems familiar, Capitol Wrestling I think?


----------



## shandcraig

Im soooooooo happy conrad is going to be involved with this promotion. The guy has such a classic wrestling voice and is good at his job. He will bring some old school feel to it.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody looking like a mob boss' power hungry son.


----------



## BookerMan999

Stream viewers up to 35K


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Even Flow said:


> Oh god.
> 
> PAC better not be renamed Prince PAC as they just announced him as.


They're going un-WWE with everything, including name-shortening. :grin2:


----------



## shandcraig

Cody said the word Dynamite ! hahahahha is that a hint hint


----------



## Stinger Fan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932640248965877761


----------



## Even Flow

Sammy Guevara


----------



## DGenerationMC

Sammy has such a punchable face.


----------



## TD Stinger

Sonny Kiss is a guy who man will roll their eyes at, but trust me, you'll be impressed.

Guevuera (I know I'm spelling that wrong) is a good young guy to get. If AEW didn't get him, NXT probably would have eventually.


----------



## Isuzu

there's booker T , bret hart and hulk hogan items in the all elite wrestling store?


----------



## Erik.

Oh look. Another 'best in the world'

Walmart Almas.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Erik. said:


> What the fuck is a Sonny Kiss?


If that's XO-Licious from LU, he's pretty fucking good.


----------



## RKing85

quite a few people there. I'm impressed.


----------



## Isuzu

no kenny omega items in the store.. hmmm?


----------



## rbl85

Reggie Dunlop said:


> If that's XO-Licious from LU, he's pretty fucking good.


That's him...her


----------



## shandcraig

dammit the presale is broken haha,Cant get my sign up working


----------



## TD Stinger

He kind of bombed that promo if I'm being honest.


----------



## Mordecay

Sammy is a good wrestler, but he is a fucking geek, kinda like MJF, but with less charisma and more flippy shit


----------



## Even Flow

Hangman Page.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Page got the memo!


----------



## KingofKings1524

shandcraig said:


> dammit the presale is broken haha,Cant get my sign up working


Not working for me either.


----------



## Jokerface17

Not impressed so far but the AAA agreement js huge and it looks like they’re looking to be a stage for newer talents.


I’m just hopeful and hyped that they’re going to push hangman I just hope it isn’t too soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate

Sammy Guevara is the definition of bang average.


----------



## TD Stinger

Thank God he's wearing a shirt.


----------



## Even Flow

I hope PAC is there again.


----------



## McNugget

So much negativity in this thread lol


----------



## Even Flow

PAC!!!


----------



## Isuzu

omg this is cringe


----------



## BookerMan999

40K on the stream


----------



## shandcraig

Dammit i want my presale ticket. I guess a lot of people are trying to login,Thats a good sign


----------



## Isuzu

so all the billions $$ and they couldnt fly PAC to Vegas


----------



## TD Stinger

All I can say is Thank God for 205 Live for introducing this version PAC in the 1st place and him going full throttle with this character as well.


----------



## Even Flow

PAC vs Hangman - May 25th :sodone


----------



## DGenerationMC

Isuzu said:


> so all the billions $$ and they couldnt fly PAC to Vegas


Maybe he has other obligations at the moment......................?


----------



## Life010

PAC with a good promo


----------



## PavelGaborik

What a promo by Pac.


----------



## TD Stinger

PAC vs. Hangman is official for Double or Nothing.


----------



## USAUSA1

Dorian roldan is promoter of the year. Look at the moves.


----------



## shandcraig

that ending comment about calling him a cowboy did come off good


----------



## BookerMan999

Gotta love PAC. Hoping he wins.

Page with a good response promo tho


----------



## Even Flow

Isuzu said:


> omg this is cringe


OMG you're cringe.



TD Stinger said:


> All I can say is Thank God for 205 Live for introducing this version PAC in the 1st place and him going full throttle with this character as well.


Agreed.


----------



## Mordecay

And Hangman still is the less charismatic member of the Elite, honestly I don't see anything special on him


----------



## shandcraig

conrad needs to be on the announce team 100 percent


----------



## What A Maneuver

I'm not familiar with him, but Hangman seems decent.


----------



## TD Stinger

Bucks out now. Bet we se the Lucha Bros here to challenge them.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Mordecay said:


> And Hangman still is the less charismatic member of the Elite, honestly I don't see anything special on him


If he's the future like I assume, then Page must be groomed and allowed to get better before pulling the big trigger on him.


----------



## Even Flow

BookerMan999 said:


> Gotta love PAC. Hoping he wins.
> 
> Page with a good response promo tho


PAC has to win his debut.



shandcraig said:


> conrad needs to be on the announce team 100 percent


I actually don't want Conrad on the announce team. I fully expect JR to be apart of the announce team. I'd really like to see Excalibur added too.



TD Stinger said:


> Bucks out now. Bet we se the Lucha Bros here to challenge them.


Makes sense.


----------



## Chrome

"Fuck the Revival." :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

DGenerationMC said:


> If he's the future like I assume, then Page must be groomed and allowed to get better before pulling the big trigger on him.


I assume he will be. But seeing things like that last video did where he's calling himself one of the "best in the world" is still cringe for me.

He's getting there, but he's nowhere near "there" yet, IMO.


----------



## SavoySuit

This event is already too long. At this rate it's gonna go 2 hours.


----------



## Isuzu

ok so the young bucks are going to be AEW tag champs


----------



## Even Flow

Chrome said:


> "Fuck the Revival." :lol


I laughed too.

Chucky T & Trent.


----------



## Erik.

Chuckie T!


----------



## Isuzu

omg.. lol


----------



## RapShepard

Link?


----------



## DGenerationMC

Chuckie T finally got signed! 

Was expecting Penta and Fenix though.


----------



## Even Flow

Trent applying the chapstick :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger

"Decked in their finest Scott Hall cosplays."

:lol


----------



## Vic

Fucking Trent and Chuckie T :banderas.


----------



## Even Flow

RapShepard said:


> Link?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogyFteb9K04


----------



## shandcraig

these guys are going to get so over in front of a big crowd


----------



## RapShepard

Even Flow said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogyFteb9K04


Thanks


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

Lucha Bros :mark


----------



## Even Flow

LUCHA BROS :mark:


----------



## Chrome

Lucha Bros :jbutler


----------



## DGenerationMC

Alright!


----------



## KingofKings1524

Fuck yeah


----------



## TD Stinger

Pentagon and Fenix bitches.


----------



## Laughable Chimp

DGenerationMC said:


> If he's the future like I assume, then Page must be groomed and allowed to get better before pulling the big trigger on him.


Doubt he'll ever truly be the future. Don't think he's that kind of talent. Hangman is a solid upper midcard member of any roster but he doesn't really have anything about him that screams main event star.


----------



## Jokerface17

Lucha bros. 

FUCK YES!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay

I like the Best Friends, but was kinda weak


----------



## RapShepard

Getting Pentagon means I'll be watching


----------



## Erik.

The crowd are fucking unbearable.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Lucha Bros are here :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Isuzu

omg bucks are dead..


----------



## Even Flow

Lucha Bros making a statement :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

That fucker just did a Package Piledriver on the stage!


----------



## Vic

PENTAGOOOOOOOOOOOOON! :mark:


----------



## Dave Santos

RapShepard said:


> Link?


aew/being the elite on youtube


----------



## Erik.

Lucha masks and suits will never not be cool.


----------



## shandcraig

good lucha promo


----------



## PavelGaborik

Lucha Bros :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

Pentagon's one of the best promos in the business and I can't understand one word he's saying.


----------



## Jazminator

Does this mean the Lucha Bros. won't be in Impact Wrestling anymore?


----------



## Isuzu

wow that was impressive. package piledriver on stage


----------



## Erik.

Did mark for a good old package piledriver though.


----------



## Chrome

Damn, they whooped some Young Buck ass lol. That should be a fun match at DON.


----------



## Even Flow

TD Stinger said:


> Pentagon's one of the best promos in the business and I can't understand one word he's saying.


:lmao


----------



## shandcraig

ugh conrad trying to pretend that was not planned was pretty stupid comment


----------



## Mordecay

Seeing the Bucks getting their asses kicked is always fun

"Los mas Chingones" :lmao


----------



## Jokerface17

shandcraig said:


> ugh conrad trying to pretend that was not planned was pretty stupid comment




I like Conrad but he does over do it fairly often 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig

yesssssssssssssss finally got signed up for the presale !!


----------



## Chan Hung

Wow that was awesome with the Lucha Brothers


----------



## Even Flow

Brandi :sodone


----------



## BookerMan999

I don't like Conrad and the other dude in these roles. Need someone who looks cool, who can convey excitment


----------



## Erik.

Who is the guy announcing on the right? He's awful.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Oh my God....this woman is beautiful


----------



## shandcraig

im sorry but i just cant understand how anyone could compare this to anything TNA has done. This comes off a lot more like a promotion from the 90s with modern elements 

just my personal opinion of course !


----------



## Mordecay

Brandi's theme is stil cringe


----------



## Natecore

It feels like a hot product! Crowd is super pumped and the production is excellent!

I Am AEW!!! :mark:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Erik. said:


> Who is the guy announcing on the right? He's awful.


Alex Marvez


----------



## Even Flow

Yuka Sakazaki

Aja Kong good get.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Finally got through on the pre sale.


----------



## shandcraig

does anyone know if presale will only be a hand full of people ? or will they just have pre sale for as many tickets as they can sell haha. Or is it random picks ?


----------



## TD Stinger

Aja Kong. Interesting. How old is she now?


----------



## Mordecay

Aja Kong :bjpenn


----------



## shandcraig

im very happy they are signing a lot of new talent. Some guys we know is important too but its important they sign a lot of new people and expose new talent to get over.


----------



## Erik.

Aja Kong is a huge win.


----------



## Even Flow

Kylie Rae?

Never heard of her.


----------



## Chan Hung

Even Flow said:


> Kylie Rae?
> 
> Never heard of her.


Bailey 2.0?


----------



## Mordecay

I know the other Kay Lee Ray, I don't know this one


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Knockoff Bayley


----------



## shandcraig

haha this is classic


----------



## Erik.

That the most skin every guy there has seen.


----------



## rbl85

Aja kong is 48 and she is way more skinnier now


----------



## shandcraig

brandi giving production shit haha


----------



## Mordecay

She is worst than Bayley


----------



## Even Flow

Who the fuck is she?


----------



## Isuzu

she is a cross between Nia jax and Tamina Snuka


----------



## Erik.

Dollar store Bayley and Nia Jax :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate

It's a cross between Shayna Baszler and Tamina


----------



## RapShepard

shandcraig said:


> im sorry but i just cant understand how anyone could compare this to anything TNA has done. This comes off a lot more like a promotion from the 90s with modern elements
> 
> just my personal opinion of course !


Wrestler getting a rich backer to finance their brand new promotion. A smattering of already known well known names mixed in with known Indy names that haven't got a ton of national TV exposure. It's very TNA which isn't a bad thing because early TNA was awesome.


----------



## shandcraig

i dont see how everyone is comparing her ? shes not doing anything similar. Shes acting like 90 pecent of how girls act.


----------



## TD Stinger

I've heard the name Kylie Rae but have never seen her in person. She's cute.

I don't know who this other woman is, but she scares me with her look, so there's that.


----------



## rbl85

I Don't know who she is but she's way more intimidating than Jax


----------



## Mordecay

Don't know these women


----------



## Erik.

Seriously, does this crowd have to chant for everything? Fucking annoying.


----------



## RapShepard

Erik. said:


> Seriously, does this crowd have to chant for everything? Fucking annoying.


Let them get hype man


----------



## TD Stinger

Have to imagine they're saving Omega for the end.


----------



## Even Flow

SCU!!!!


----------



## shandcraig

TD Stinger said:


> Have to imagine they're saving Omega for the end.


i bet they wont even announce him now. No reason why they cant hold off longer.Still a while away.


But ya they might


----------



## Erik.

RapShepard said:


> Let them get hype man


They're making it borderline unwatchable.


----------



## Even Flow

Daniels no longer hiding his tooth, so he's obviously gotten it fixed.


----------



## RapShepard

Erik. said:


> They're making it borderline unwatchable.


I agree it's annoying, but I was expecting the crowd to be super hype


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Kylie Rae is good signing but too bad she is a Bayley 2.0 but much better.


----------



## Even Flow

There's going to be an after party?

SCU After Night :lmao


----------



## Even Flow

CIMA


----------



## SavoySuit

This is a terribly boring event.


----------



## Oneiros

I should be sleeping but I just turned on the stream. Who have they announced?


----------



## Erik.

I do like the name graphics when they come out.

Hope they keep it.


----------



## shandcraig

its a press conference, What are people expecting it to be ? its just live announcements. Of course its boring.


----------



## Chrome

5,000 kung-fu years to the US. :wow


----------



## rbl85

CIMA is incredible in the ring


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Damn I didn't know there was a press conference

Cliffs?


----------



## Even Flow

Daniels vs CIMA?


----------



## PavelGaborik

How long is this


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029798007418568705


----------



## TD Stinger

Oneiros said:


> I should be sleeping but I just turned on the stream. Who have they announced?


*Sonny Kiss
*Sammy Guevuera
*Pentagon
*Fenix
*Chuckie T
*Baretta
*Aja Kong
*Yuka Sakazaki
*Kylie Rae
*Nyla Rose

They also got Jimmy Havoc too, though I don't know if he' here tonight.

And PAC vs. Hangman is official for Double or Nothing.


----------



## Erik.

Hyped for SCU vs. OWE. Must admit.


----------



## TD Stinger

Is it Kenny time?


----------



## RiverFenix

Is Scorpio Sky the only African American wrestler currently on the roster?


----------



## Oneiros

TD Stinger said:


> *Sonny Kiss
> *Sammy Guevuera
> *Pentagon
> *Fenix
> *Chuckie T
> *Baretta
> *Aja Kong
> *Yuka Sakazaki
> *Kylie Rae
> *Nyla Rose
> 
> They also got Jimmy Havoc too, though I don't know if he' here tonight.
> 
> And PAC vs. Hangman is official for Double or Nothing.


Damn that's a good crop. And there's Kenny left I assume.


----------



## Even Flow

KENNY!!!!


----------



## Jokerface17

Erik. said:


> Hyped for SCU vs. OWE. Must admit.




Hyped and fairly impressed with how Daniels put over cima...


Bad thing is that this Alex guy is fucking cringe, I hope he isn’t the announcer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig

KENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

Kenny :mark


----------



## Isuzu

Kenny is executive vice president?!


----------



## Erik.

There he is!


----------



## TD Stinger

And he's here.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Omega was pretty obvious, but still a great addition regardless


----------



## ColonelLanda

Finally official. LOL. I hope there are some WWE mark tears tonite.


----------



## Jokerface17

EVP!?!?!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig

I really want him to turn heel against the promotion once they start. How gold would that be


----------



## Mordecay

There is Kenny

Another Executive Vice President :lol


----------



## ColonelLanda

Isuzu said:


> Kenny is executive vice president?!




I thought he was going to WWE


----------



## Erik.

Corporate Kenny


----------



## Even Flow

I've found my phone :lol


----------



## shandcraig

Im so happy that he didnt sign with wwe. Its time for people to wake the fuck up and realize there is a career with out wwe and its not the end all for people anymore. Hes going to be like sting !


----------



## Vic

WWE stans HURTIN' right now. mega


----------



## TD Stinger

"Full Time Member."

Interesting.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Kenny! 
It's going to be a great future for Wrestling!


----------



## Stinger Fan

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Is Scorpio Sky the only African American wrestler currently on the roster?


Sonny Kiss is African American


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

Y2J


----------



## TD Stinger

And Y2J is here.


----------



## Erik.

Jericho!


----------



## Even Flow

KENNY VS JERICHO II


----------



## KingofKings1524

Drink it in maaaaaaan


----------



## Oneiros

Was hoping Kenny would still do some NJPW dates. I guess Jericho truly is one of a kind.


----------



## Chrome

Jericho :mark:


----------



## ColonelLanda

TD Stinger said:


> "Full Time Member."
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.




Why? Makes sense.


----------



## shandcraig

Double or nothing is going to be good already


----------



## Mordecay

There is your Double or Nothing main event I guess


----------



## RiverFenix

Jericho going in the water?


----------



## Vic

mega/:jericho II headlining Double or Nothing yes please


----------



## Isuzu

So i guess Cody/Omega will be AEW champ, Bucks tag champs, and Hangman mid-card champ.


----------



## Even Flow

BJ Whitmer working for AEW.


----------



## virus21

Wrestlemania? Whats that?


----------



## shandcraig

honestly jericho has been amaster mind so far with all this stuff Since ALL IN


----------



## TD Stinger

ColonelLanda said:


> Why? Makes sense.


Figured there was a chance he'd still do NJPW as well.


----------



## Jokerface17

LoL at billy Gunn’s ponytail


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverFenix

Jericho vs Omega
Pac vs Hangman Page
Penta/Fenix vs Young Bucks
Daniels vs CIMA


----------



## Erik.

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Jericho vs Omega
> Pac vs Hangman Page
> Penta/Fenix vs Young Bucks
> Daniels vs CIMA


That's a pretty damn good card to start your promotion off with.


----------



## shandcraig

I'm ALL IN


----------



## Stinger Fan

So still no TV deal?


----------



## rbl85

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Jericho vs Omega
> Pac vs Hangman Page
> Penta/Fenix vs Young Bucks
> *Daniels vs CIMA*


SCU vs CIMA + 2 other guys of his promotion


----------



## Mordecay

Honestly, I expected more, not big surprises besides Aja Kong, everyone that you expected to be there was there.


----------



## TD Stinger

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Jericho vs Omega
> Pac vs Hangman Page
> Penta/Fenix vs Young Bucks
> Daniels vs CIMA


Throw in a shock debut by Ambrose/Moxley and I'm hooked.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

This is gonna be fuckin' sweeeeet.


----------



## rbl85

Stinger Fan said:


> So still no TV deal?


Too soon too announce it and also no need to announce it now


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Double or Nothing Card is shaping up to be bonkers.


----------



## What A Maneuver

The roster isn't bad, but other than Kenny no one is really exciting me too much. I'm still gonna try to get into it, though, because good booking can change my mind pretty fast.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Erik. said:


> That's a pretty damn good card to start your promotion off with.





DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Jericho vs Omega
> Pac vs Hangman Page
> Penta/Fenix vs Young Bucks
> Daniels vs CIMA



Pretty sweet indeed!


----------



## shandcraig

what would they call a mid card belt if they have one ? they prob wont but


----------



## Erik.

They definitely need to fix their announcers though.

Everything else they showed off tonight was fine. Good graphics, nice promos, good beat down, Kenny Omega - but their announcers can't sell shit.


----------



## Jokerface17

TD Stinger said:


> Throw in a shock debut by Ambrose/Moxley and I'm hooked.




I don’t think Ambrose will be there just because of WWE’s 90 day no compete but don’t forget that Cody has to have something to do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## safc-scotty

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Jericho vs Omega
> Pac vs Hangman Page
> Penta/Fenix vs Young Bucks
> Daniels vs CIMA


Looking good! Really looking forward to AEW. They're building a really solid roster which should have the potential to produce some great weekly content.

Literally the only thing I'm not looking forward to is some people's constant need to compare AEW and WWE :lmao


----------



## Natecore

Everything about that presser felt right. Great heat, great production, great card announced.

We Are AWE!!!

This gonna be fun!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Erik. said:


> They definitely need to fix their announcers though.
> 
> Everything else they showed off tonight was fine. Good graphics, nice promos, good beat down, Kenny Omega - but their announcers can't sell shit.


Yeah, they are fucking weird and are your stereotypical wrestling nerds. You don't want that image for a new company, really strips away the cool factor when that's your first image.


----------



## Dr. Middy

They're building a real solid roster so far, and the Double or Nothing show looks like a hell of a card so far. I'll try my best to keep up with what they do from now on.

Part of me really hopes Omega has a deal to work both in AEW and NJPW though, because I'll always miss NJPW Kenny mega


----------



## Chrome

Guess the TV deal will come at DON. Card looks pretty good so far at least.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Working with AAA is also very interesting, as NJPW only deal with CMLL.


----------



## FROSTY

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Jericho vs Omega
> Pac vs Hangman Page
> Penta/Fenix vs Young Bucks
> Daniels vs CIMA


Honestly that's a legit great top 4 match card, now all they got to do is fill around it. But that's 3 badass main events plus CD vs CIMA will be great, and we still haven't gotten Cody's match yet which he will make a epic spectacal like he did his All In match if nothing else.


----------



## Alright_Mate

I'm sold.

Young Bucks vs Lucha Bros excites me the most.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Jokerface17 said:


> I don’t think Ambrose will be there just because of WWE’s 90 day no compete but don’t forget that Cody has to have something to do
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can't enforce a 90 day no compete for someone that fulfills their contractual obligations. Just think about that for a second, do you realize how ridiculous that sounds?


----------



## Boldgerg

Announcers are both fucking awful. Flat, lifeless, boring losers.

Other than that it was great. Excellent to see Omega tell WWE to get to fuck.


----------



## AEW on TNT

TURNER BREATHING DOWN YA NECK


----------



## shandcraig

ya no reason to announce a tv deal yet. A tv deal has nothing to do with DON and that event is going to sell out super fast again anyways.


----------



## Mordecay

Jokerface17 said:


> I don’t think Ambrose will be there just because of WWE’s 90 day no compete but don’t forget that Cody has to have something to do


The non compete clause is when you get fired, when your deal runs out (like Ambrose's) you can start working the next day if you want to


----------



## Vic

Jokerface17 said:


> I don’t think Ambrose will be there just because of WWE’s 90 day no compete but don’t forget that Cody has to have something to do
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ambrose isn't getting release, his contract is expiring and WWE is letting it run so he'll be a free agent and do as he pleases. Therefore, no 90 day no compete.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Punk wanted to change the industry and not be just another part of the machine? Well, here’s your chance, man. All your boys have set the table for you.


----------



## TD Stinger

Jokerface17 said:


> I don’t think Ambrose will be there just because of WWE’s 90 day no compete but don’t forget that Cody has to have something to do
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


90 Day No Compete only applies when you are released. If you go until your contract expires naturally, you're free to show up wherever, whenever.


----------



## Erik.

KingofKings1524 said:


> Punk wanted to change the industry and not be just another part of the machine? Well, here’s your chance, man. All your boys have set the table for you.


Even if Punk IS done with the actual wrestling side of things - it'd be pretty great to have Punk on commentary.

Who is their commentary team likely to be? Not the two geeks who announced tonight, surely?

What a shame Ranallo re-signed with WWE.


----------



## RiverFenix

Cody probably wrestles somebody from AAA.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Omega vs Jericho Part Two :banderas


----------



## Jokerface17

TD Stinger said:


> 90 Day No Compete only applies when you are released. If you go until your contract expires naturally, you're free to show up wherever, whenever.




I hope y’all are right, I’m not a fan of Ambrose in wwe but if he’s free to work for AEW the day after his contract ends then we know where he’s going 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85

TD Stinger said:


> 90 Day No Compete only applies when you are released. If you go until your contract expires naturally, you're free to show up wherever, whenever.


I read that WWE could freeze him or Something like that because he was injured ?


----------



## Chrome

TD Stinger said:


> 90 Day No Compete only applies when you are released. If you go until your contract expires naturally, you're free to show up wherever, whenever.


Watch them pull some fuckery and release him a week before his contract expires. :mj4


----------



## TD Stinger

Kenny being an EVP is surprising to me. In the past it's been The Bucks and Cody as the front runners behind all this. Shows that maybe Omega has made more of a commitment to AEW than I thought he originally would.

Then again, we won't know anything until one of the big guns releases contract details.


----------



## Stinger Fan

The Inbred Goatman said:


> You can't enforce a 90 day no compete for someone that fulfills their contractual obligations. Just think about that for a second, do you realize how ridiculous that sounds?


Most guys don't fight it, but some do and they usually win. It depends on who cares enough to do so


----------



## Dr. Middy

Also, expect Ibushi to appear at some point I think to wrestle some dates.

I would LOVE if they finally got to do the Ibushi/Omega feud and match which NJPW never did.


----------



## Even Flow

Hope Kenny keeps his New Japan theme now he's left.

Or maybe the Khan's buy the right's to use it.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Kenny with that pool dive tease at the end.

And I'd expect Jericho to get his win back via fuckery.


----------



## TD Stinger

I want Kenny to use his new theme from WK, if he can that is.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Even Flow said:


> Hope Kenny keeps his New Japan theme now he's left.
> 
> Or maybe the Khan's buy the right's to use it.


I hope he uses that Hopes and Dreams remix thing he used for WK 13. That was be an amazing babyface theme.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

rbl85 said:


> I read that WWE could freeze him or Something like that because he was injured ?


They'd look pretty damn bad considering they already made the statement themselves that he's leaving in April.


----------



## FROSTY

Well now that Omega is officially full time AEW another big signing we should be seeing real soon is Kota Ibushi :mark


----------



## rbl85

MoxleyMoxx said:


> They'd look pretty damn bad considering they already made the statement themselves that he's leaving in April.


We are talking about the company who did a show in Saudi Arabia...


----------



## imthegame19

Jokerface17 said:


> I don’t think Ambrose will be there just because of WWE’s 90 day no compete but don’t forget that Cody has to have something to do
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure if Ambrose/Moxley will wrestle Rhodes. But I fully expect him to be at Double or Nothing. He's free to do whatever come mid April or May. Especially since he will have like a month and half between Mania&Double to Nothing to rest. I wouldn't be shocked it Ambrose/Moxley signing is announced on AEW Twitter and they set up the match on Twitter between Rhodes/Moxley.


----------



## Y.2.J

Ahhh...came home late today.

Anyone have a link where to watch the rally?


----------



## imthegame19

MoxleyMoxx said:


> They'd look pretty damn bad considering they already made the statement themselves that he's leaving in April.


They could but won't since they announced he's leaving in April. Plus they are trying to stay on good terms with Dean. They want him back at some point. So you don't put a freeze on him. When he worked the amount of matches(more then anyone) he has for the company that finally caused his body to break down. That would be a slap in the face.


----------



## Christopher Near

Is it bad that I'm neutral on AEW?
Youtubers etc tend to set expectations too high but maybe that's a good thing


----------



## peep4life

Erik. said:


> Even if Punk IS done with the actual wrestling side of things - it'd be pretty great to have Punk on commentary.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is their commentary team likely to be? Not the two geeks who announced tonight, surely?
> 
> 
> 
> What a shame Ranallo re-signed with WWE.


They should have Excalibur do it by himself, he's good enough

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## imthegame19

Christopher Near said:


> Is it bad that I'm neutral on AEW?
> Youtubers etc tend to set expectations too high but maybe that's a good thing


We really won't know if it's good or bad or what it is. Until it's on tv every week. But I'm glad we are getting some type of alternative. Instead of minor league Raw/Smackdown that TNA ended up turning into during their heyday.


----------



## RKing85

it was crickets when Aja Kong's name was announced


----------



## TD Stinger

Christopher Near said:


> Is it bad that I'm neutral on AEW?
> Youtubers etc tend to set expectations too high but maybe that's a good thing


Eh some people under hype it because just because they're not used to something this big not named WWE. And some people over hype for similar reasons.

And Youtubers can be some of the worst that just jump on the buzz to get clicks, whether they care or not.

So, there's nothing wrong being neutral.


----------



## Christopher Near

imthegame19 said:


> Christopher Near said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it bad that I'm neutral on AEW?
> Youtubers etc tend to set expectations too high but maybe that's a good thing
> 
> 
> 
> We really won't know if it's good or bad or what it is. Until it's on tv every week. But I'm glad we are getting some type of alternative. Instead of minor league Raw/Smackdown that TNA ended up turning into during their heyday.
Click to expand...

I agree I'm open for alternative as i love pro wrestling and such a nerd for these type of things lol


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

rbl85 said:


> We are talking about the company who did a show in Saudi Arabia...


Yeah well that's true. Wouldn't be the first time they've done something questionable like that. 

I think they probably wanna keep the door open for a possible return somewhere down the line though, so hopefully they won't do any of that nonsense with him.


----------



## rbl85

TD Stinger said:


> Eh some people under hype it because just because they're not used to something this big not named WWE. And some people over hype for similar reasons.
> 
> And Youtubers can be some of the worst that just jump on the buzz to get clicks, whether they care or not.
> 
> So, there's nothing wrong being neutral.


Actually it's better to be neutral


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

:cozy af with Omega


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

They really gotta have freaking transgender crap at double or nothing? Might not watch


----------



## Christopher Near

TD Stinger said:


> Christopher Near said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it bad that I'm neutral on AEW?
> Youtubers etc tend to set expectations too high but maybe that's a good thing
> 
> 
> 
> Eh some people under hype it because just because they're not used to something this big not named WWE. And some people over hype for similar reasons.
> 
> And Youtubers can be some of the worst that just jump on the buzz to get clicks, whether they care or not.
> 
> So, there's nothing wrong being neutral.
Click to expand...


Whatculture is guilty of this


----------



## Chrome

Christopher Near said:


> Is it bad that I'm neutral on AEW?
> Youtubers etc tend to set expectations too high but maybe that's a good thing


Nah, that's probably the best approach tbh. Who knows how this show will look at DON or beyond, or what the TV deal will be. Hopefully it's good.


----------



## Erik.

Shame there was no Jimmy Havoc there.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090501507068452864
Havoc/Moxley would be a damn good feud in AEW.


----------



## Christopher Near

Chrome said:


> Christopher Near said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it bad that I'm neutral on AEW?
> Youtubers etc tend to set expectations too high but maybe that's a good thing
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, that's probably the best approach tbh. Who knows how this show will look at DON or beyond, or what the TV deal will be. Hopefully it's good.
Click to expand...


Agreed


----------



## njcam




----------



## oleanderson89

Man I hope CM Punk finds his passion back. Would love to see him in a program with some of the wrestlers there. Pro-wrestling fans don't give a crap about his pathetic MMA career. Wrestling needs a guy like him who can kill it on the mic with every promo.


----------



## shandcraig

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> They really gotta have freaking transgender crap at double or nothing? Might not watch


and whats wrong with that ? Its fun its a random character. dont be such a baby. I would rather have a roster full of different styles and backgrounds and countries rather than everyone always feeling the same in wwe.


----------



## Erik.

Marty's contract is up in April isn't it?

I imagine we'll also be seeing him at DON.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Y.2.J said:


> Ahhh...came home late today.
> 
> Anyone have a link where to watch the rally?


Is this what you're looking for?




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogyFteb9K04

I'm a little out of the loop, somewhat excited and interested, but I haven't watched indies and Japan in two years.


----------



## njcam




----------



## oleanderson89

Jericho keeps re-inventing himself and stays refreshing with time.


----------



## Vic

Man, so many Ls to hand out between the "Omega is definitely signing with WWE" stans and the "Kenny leaving NJPW is a work" stans, in addition to the "he's definitely showing up at the Rumble" brehs. Line up boys :mj.


----------



## V-Trigger




----------



## Y.2.J

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Is this what you're looking for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogyFteb9K04
> 
> I'm a little out of the loop, somewhat excited and interested, but I haven't watched indies and Japan in two years.


Looks like it, thanks bud.


----------



## shandcraig

the funny thing is all of the wwe fans going on about how kenny was signing with wwe and it will be good. Will all now be saying how he was never good and glad he didnt sign


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

oleanderson89 said:


> Jericho keeps re-inventing himself and stays refreshing with time.


He's been my favorite since like 97, and still haven't found a reason to say he's not the best there was or every will be. I just find his aggressiveness outside of the ring odd. 


The Rock couldn't do what he did, Hogan couldn't do what he did, and Austin got injured too early.


----------



## Chrome

V-Trigger said:


>


:damn

Glad to hear it. :clap


----------



## Vic

They're already about to sell out Double or Nothing too :lmao :lmao :lmao.


----------



## Mango13

Wasn't able to catch the press conference anyone got a list of what was announced said?


----------



## Erik.

I don't know if it's just a generic line that Cody has been spouting but I did like the term 'Sportcentric' that he used.

Wrestling, in my opinion, should ALWAYS be portrayed in a sports like fashion and it's something that WWE seems to have shied away from over the last decade plus. So that's already intrigued me in terms of how they are going to portray their television shows. Would be great to see more sports like rules involved like time limits etc. 

Anything that clearly shows difference between two different promotions is always good. It's why WCW never felt like a WWE rip off in the 90s, despite having a lot of their big stars. The smaller ring, different sound when bumps were made, a sports-like feel etc. all made it a good alternative. I hope AEW look to bring that sort of stuff back.



Mango13 said:


> Wasn't able to catch the press conference anyone got a list of what was announced said?


- Partnership with AAA and Sammy Guevara showed up.
- Sonny Kiss signed (XO Lishus from Lucha Underground)
- Hangman Page vs. PAC confirmed
- Best Friends signed
- Lucha Bros vs. Young Bucks pretty much confirmed. 
- Aja Kong and Yuka Sakazaki at Double or Nothing
- Kylie Rae and Nyla Rose signed. Had a stare down.
- SCU vs. OWE
- Kenny Omega signed and is actually Executive Vice President too.
- Jericho vs. Kenny Omega II


----------



## Mango13

Erik. said:


> - Partnership with AAA and Sammy Guevara showed up.
> - Sonny Kiss signed (XO Lishus from Lucha Underground)
> - Hangman Page vs. PAC confirmed
> - Best Friends signed
> - Lucha Bros vs. Young Bucks pretty much confirmed.
> - Aja Kong and Yuka Sakazaki at Double or Nothing
> - Kylie Rae and Nyla Rose signed. Had a stare down.
> - SCU vs. OWE
> - Kenny Omega signed and is actually Executive Vice President too.
> - Jericho vs. Kenny Omega II



Thanks for the break down. Can't help but feel underwhelmed by it though minus Omega.


----------



## oleanderson89

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> He's been my favorite since like 97, and still haven't found a reason to say he's not the best there was or every will be. I just find his aggressiveness outside of the ring odd.
> 
> 
> The Rock couldn't do what he did, Hogan couldn't do what he did, and Austin got injured too early.


Believe me he is definitely in the conversation of the greatest wrestlers ever. He kept himself relevant despite the 50-50 booking and meaningless jobs he had to over the years. That speaks volumes of his talent. His promos are always fun, in ring stuff is top notch, carries himself well as both a heel and a babyface, and he keeps the fans guessing. I don't know what he lacked in his career other than the shitty booking he had to deal with.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Erik.

Mango13 said:


> Thanks for the break down. Can't help but feel underwhelmed by it though minus Omega.


To be fair I only watched to see what the production value etc. was like and was pleasantly surprised. Despite the fans nearly ruining it all for me, I think it all looked pretty professional.

The AAA links are excellent for them and OWE being involved got me hyped. I saw this event as getting Omega over and done with and not blowing their whole load at once.

Four matches confirmed for Double or Nothing are pretty damn hot for an opening PPV for a new promotion. I am sure along the way we'll see more signings as well as some surprises leading up to and at the PPV itself.


----------



## Vic

Even Flow said:


>


Marty's reaction to this has been great :lol. His deal apparently expires in April bet he can't wait.


----------



## Even Flow

If Marty's deal expires in April, and he doesn't re-sign with ROH then signs with AEW, is it just me thinking they'll do Marty vs MJF?


----------



## V-Trigger

Meltzer is saying that Kenny is in the double digits of the millions.


----------



## imthegame19

Mango13 said:


> Thanks for the break down. Can't help but feel underwhelmed by it though minus Omega.


WWE guys aren't available to after Mania. Plus AEW has no shows, tv or anything for a while. Besides Double or Nothing. So it's probably hard to get too much talent signed in advance. I expect a current WWE guy or two to pop up at or before Double or Nothing. Along with some semi retired wrestlers that are known names to make appearances(even in non wrestling role) as well. So the show doesn't feel so indies.


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093700156434800641


----------



## Vic

V-Trigger said:


> Meltzer is saying that Kenny is in the double digits of the millions.


Khan bros. legit giving zero fucks :sodone.


----------



## Chrome

Tbh, if anything brought the press conference down, it was probably those hosts or whatever you want to call them, especially the dude on the right. Guy has the charisma of a plank of wood lol.


----------



## Prosper

Everything that happened with Jericho and Omega was great. I loved Jericho coming out to confront him like that. That was better than all of Monday Night RAW this year.


----------



## MetalKiwi

V-Trigger said:


>


Fuck it, I'll be going. It's history in the making.


----------



## ObsoleteMule

Im glad they got Omega. It really would have crushed them if WWE managed to nab Omega. Im sure WWE offered him all the money in the world, but Omega choose to stick with something he believed in. Nothing but respect for his decision


----------



## MetalKiwi

Vic said:


> Khan bros. legit giving zero fucks :sodone.


Outbidding Vince. Savage move. I love it.



ObsoleteMule said:


> Im glad they got Omega. It really would have crushed them if WWE managed to nab Omega. Im sure WWE offered him all the money in the world, but Omega choose to stick with something he believed in. Nothing but respect for his decision


I 100% agree.


----------



## DGenerationMC

So, is Excalibur officially an AEW commentator now?


----------



## Donnie

Chuckie T vs Cool Dad, is going to happen at some point this year, and I'm not sure how I feel about it.


----------



## shandcraig

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093706254336356358
Hollyshit this dude is entertaining


----------



## FROSTY

I bet they save Ibushi for a surprise at Double or Nothing, but you know he's gonna sign if Kenny did.


----------



## Ago316

Am I the only person that thinks Jericho is just doing the same shit now?

Comes out dressed like a dork or in disguise, slaps (insert name), Brawl, go home.

bore-ring


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

V-Trigger said:


> Meltzer is saying that Kenny is in the double digits of the millions.


_*He is making more money doing what he wants to do and show in the art of wrestling instead of being tied down to a fed that is only in it for the money plus entertainment world. Good job Kenny in getting everything you ever wanted! :clap*_


----------



## MetalKiwi

I hope they sign some of the newer Indy Women talent also. Even someone like LuFisto, she really deserves it.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*It's too bad Switchblade is still under contract with NJPW but it would have bee nice to see him in AEW. *_


----------



## shandcraig

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*It's too bad Switchblade is still under contract with NJPW but it would have bee nice to see him in AEW. *_


i wonder how much longer his contract is ? Hes the next big american star now for them


----------



## Vic

Vince's leaked reaction to the Double or Nothing presser and news:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

MetalKiwi said:


> *I hope they sign some of the newer Indy Women talent also*. Even someone like LuFisto, she really deserves it.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093293927476559872
:hmmm

could be WWE too but who knows.


----------



## headstar

It's obvious Omega already knew what was waiting for his character in WWE:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

shandcraig said:


> i wonder how much longer his contract is ? Hes the next big american star now for them


I have no idea on when his contract expires. :/


----------



## MetalKiwi

MoxleyMoxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093293927476559872
> :hmmm
> 
> could be WWE too but who knows.


AEW should get Amber Nova also, she's been doing a few matches for NXT.


----------



## shandcraig

she would be an epic signy. She is very entertaining


----------



## Beatles123

4chan is nuclear right now.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

So are they saving Bea Priestley for a Double or Nothing surprise or is she not signing with AEW afterall?


----------



## RainmakerV2

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*It's too bad Switchblade is still under contract with NJPW but it would have bee nice to see him in AEW. *_


No. No thank you.


----------



## njcam

Chris Jericho slaps Kenny Omega at the All Elite Wrestling Double or Nothing Fan rally at MGM Grand


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

V-Trigger said:


> Meltzer is saying that Kenny is in the double digits of the millions.


As in 10 million a year? That seems astronomically high.


----------



## shandcraig

anyone else get the double or nothing text about the pre code !!!!!


----------



## Chrome

The Inbred Goatman said:


> As in 10 million a year? That seems astronomically high.


I'm guessing 10 million total. Still pretty damn good regardless.


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> anyone else get the double or nothing text about the pre code !!!!!


hm?


----------



## shandcraig

Beatles123 said:


> hm?"


haha nothing. I just got a reminder text from them about the presale


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

This was a way better showcase than the first rally. Without question. Seems like there was more energy, spontaneity, and passion tonight than that half assed attempt a month ago. That said, there are still question to be made and concerns to address. Simply signing indie talent most don't know but the hardcore fans are used to elsewhere isn't going to do the job.

Not saying that AEW doesn't have potential. I support alternatives to WWE and hope they do well...but they are nowhere near a threat as of yet.


----------



## RapShepard

Ago316 said:


> Am I the only person that thinks Jericho is just doing the same shit now?
> 
> Comes out dressed like a dork or in disguise, slaps (insert name), Brawl, go home.
> 
> bore-ring


I don't care for the latest "incarnation" of Jericho. It's pretty generic everything revolves around me heel. Honestly feels like the wrestling equivalent of a midlife crisis. But folk enjoy it so he's clearly doing something right.



Chrome said:


> Tbh, if anything brought the press conference down, it was probably those hosts or whatever you want to call them, especially the dude on the right. Guy has the charisma of a plank of wood lol.


I think it was the outdoors. I hate wrestling press conferences, but they should've had this indoors. Do it in a hall and the chants would've sounded so much better. Hype just doesn't sound great outdoors unless it's something ridiculous like a championship parade


----------



## Sugnid

I think they've got the nucleus of a fantastic roster now Omega is officially signed.

And the card for Double or Nothing is looking great already - they've got my PPV money in May that's for sure.


----------



## Beatles123

RapShepard said:


> I think it was the outdoors. I hate wrestling press conferences, but they should've had this indoors. Do it in a hall and the chants would've sounded so much better. Hype just doesn't sound great outdoors unless it's something ridiculous like a championship parade


nah the only cringe part was conrad.


----------



## RapShepard

Beatles123 said:


> nah the only cringe part was conrad.


I don't think Conrad was cringe, just out of his depth in that role, he has a face for radio. But credit to them for going with a newer face in the wrestling world, versus dragging a old legend out.


----------



## Beatles123

RapShepard said:


> I don't think Conrad was cringe, just out of his depth in that role, he has a face for radio. But credit to them for going with a newer face in the wrestling world, versus dragging a old legend out.


ill take him as a backstage interviewer. not as commentator though.


----------



## RapShepard

Beatles123 said:


> ill take him as a backstage interviewer. not as commentator though.


That could be a good role, let the heels and snarky babyfaces make fun of him similar to how Rock used to do the male interviewers


----------



## DGenerationMC

RapShepard said:


> I think it was the outdoors. I hate wrestling press conferences, but they should've had this indoors. Do it in a hall and the chants would've sounded so much better. Hype just doesn't sound great outdoors unless it's something ridiculous like a championship parade


They had a pool right fucking there and didn't even use it.

Big mistake, bigger shame.


----------



## RapShepard

DGenerationMC said:


> They had a pool right fucking there and didn't even use it.
> 
> 
> 
> Big mistake, bigger shame.


Good point, maybe they thought it would be to hokey like something Vince would script. Though for a second I did thin Jericho was going to come out the pool in scuba gear and attack Omega.


----------



## Sbatenney

RapShepard said:


> Good point, maybe they thought it would be to hokey like something Vince would script. Though for a second I did thin Jericho was going to come out the pool in scuba gear and attack Omega.


Because Kenny Omega coming out like a Smash character wasn't hokey af? Their Being the Elite show isn't based on more hokey shit than the WWE has ever done? Seriously BTE at times can be cringy af


----------



## RapShepard

Sbatenney said:


> Because Kenny Omega coming out like a Smash character wasn't hokey af? Their Being the Elite show isn't based on more hokey shit than the WWE has ever done? Seriously BTE at times can be cringy af


I don't watch BTE so no comment. But from the little of Omega I know gaming is tied into his overall character. So for him the Smash reveal is in line with his character, though for outsiders it could be hokey. But pushing people into the pull I think is confirmed one of Vince's favorite things. Not saying that's why they didn't use the pull, just baseless speculation.


----------



## McGee

Omega vs Bryan would've been cool at WrestleMania but if Khan wants to pay him over 10 million dollars to wrestle Jericho again more power to him.


----------



## Buhalovski

It was not bad but for me AEW is still shiny indy. They would definitely need more star power if they want to make it as something big. 

Hopefully they will do as much as they can to sign Ambrose if the rumours about him are true.


----------



## Stetho

Tsvetoslava said:


> It was not bad but for me AEW is still shiny indy. They would definitely need more star power if they want to make it as something big.
> 
> Hopefully they will do as much as they can to sign Ambrose if the rumours about him are true.


Stars are supposed to be created by the program. You lost this habit because WWE has not been able to do it for years.


----------



## Buhalovski

Stetho said:


> Stars are supposed to be created by the program. You lost this habit because WWE has not been able to do it for years.


Dont get me wrong, you are absolutely right about that for sure but this is not how the casual viewer thinks. 

How many people were following TNA before Angle and Christian? Its pretty similar here. AEW has the best possible roster out of WWE and Japan but its simply not enough to bring bigger audience.


----------



## V-Trigger

McGee said:


> Omega vs Bryan would've been cool at WrestleMania but if Khan wants to pay him over 10 million dollars to wrestle Jericho again more power to him.


:nah


----------



## fabi1982

I wish them all the best, but honestly 10m for Kenny? This is 10% of your account, with all the other guys already involved, this could already be 25-30m, so 30% of your account when you only have half a year to make money?! Not sure if that is a good move. This is freaking Lesnar money and more than Cena got in his prime? So they really put themselves in the corner to be perfectly competetive from the beginning. And with the rumored Ambrose, Lesnar stuff this will then go up to nealry half the amount of the account they have. Just for your performers.

MGM with 12k people (not sure what the tickets will cost, but lets say 40$ average) will amount in 480k$ without concidering paying the MGM and other stuff for the event. So they really need to get in a GREAT TV deal, otherwise Khans dad needs to keep pushing money in. And as the good businessman he is I guess he wants money, not spend more. And I really dont see how these 12k people is "impressive" there are a couple 10k "wrestling nerds" who wants to show Vince that others can do good to, but does this pay your bills? And honestly you need to get mainstream appeal and the people involved at the moment dont have much of that, minus Omega, Jericho, Bucks.

I really hope this doesnt become the next WCW, because we all know how this ended. Of course they want to cater to the hardcore fanbase, but they need to see the longterm goal to grow out of the "indy" image.

Anyways, good look to all of them.


----------



## MC

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Jericho vs Omega
> Pac vs Hangman Page
> Penta/Fenix vs Young Bucks
> Daniels vs CIMA


Well at least CIMA is on the card. 

Jericho vs Omega was expected. I did like the first match so maybe they'll surprise me again. Really don't like Page. He doesn't appeal to me at all and PAC can be hit and miss. Bucks be Lucha Bros should be good fun, no doubt. CIMA and Daniels are two veterans, they should figure out something. It honestly wouldn't surprise me if they are the best match of the night.


----------



## RealLegend Killer

So basically The Elite signed and employed their buddies and their wives. They will also book themselves in the main events and they will hold all the titles. If you're not BTE fan then this is not promotion you should watch


----------



## Stetho

Tsvetoslava said:


> Dont get me wrong, you are absolutely right about that for sure but this is not how the casual viewer thinks.
> 
> How many people were following TNA before Angle and Christian? Its pretty similar here. AEW has the best possible roster out of WWE and Japan but its simply not enough to bring bigger audience.


There is no such thing as casual viewers in wrestling today. The ones left watching WWE are either hardcore wrestling fans, kids, or McMahon fanboys (aka the ones trolling this thread).
What you could call "casual viewers" there are guys who watched wrestling back when it was cool and now think that WWE is lame. Those guys will find out about AEW and will stay (or not) because of its difference, innovation, edginess, match quality... not because of a so called 2010-15 WWE star they have no idea about. 

Due to the state of wrestling now, there is no big guy who's pop culture enough to attract "casual viewers" today (you could argue Brock but yeah). They will have to build them. And if he's not dumped into random spotfest tag matches to have fun with his little brother, Pentagon could really be this new huge leader of the wrestling scene (I weigh my words here).


----------



## DJ Punk

McGee said:


> Omega vs Bryan would've been cool at WrestleMania but if Khan wants to pay him over 10 million dollars to wrestle Jericho again more power to him.


WWE can't even book a good Styles vs Bryan match with their boring watered down main roster style. Omega vs Bryan would probably be no different.


----------



## Beatles123

DGenerationMC said:


> They had a pool right fucking there and didn't even use it.
> 
> Big mistake, bigger shame.


It was COLD! :Hutz


----------



## Beatles123

RealLegend Killer said:


> So basically The Elite signed and employed their buddies and their wives. They will also book themselves in the main events and they will hold all the titles. If you're not BTE fan then this is not promotion you should watch


No?

I mean, thats the narrative, but it's wrong...


----------



## Sbatenney

Stetho said:


> There is no such thing as casual viewers in wrestling today. The ones left watching WWE are either hardcore wrestling fans, kids, or McMahon fanboys (aka the ones trolling this thread).
> What you could call "casual viewers" there are guys who watched wrestling back when it was cool and now think that WWE is lame. Those guys will find out about AEW and will stay (or not) because of its difference, innovation, edginess, match quality... not because of a so called 2010-15 WWE star they have no idea about.
> 
> Due to the state of wrestling now, there is no big guy who's pop culture enough to attract "casual viewers" today (you could argue Brock but yeah). They will have to build them. And if he's not dumped into random spotfest tag matches to have fun with his little brother, Pentagon could really be this new huge leader of the wrestling scene (I weigh my words here).


Pentagon doesn't or refuses to speak English, he won't bring in any causal fans so don't get how he could be a huge leader in the wrestling scene. I get you are a fan of his but Causals enjoy segments over matches for the most part.

Causals are still about whether you want to admit or not, ratings are down sure but so is it for every other weekly tv show about today. There is a reason why FOX spent so much on the WWE.

Also to bring something else up, if they have paid 10 million plus for Omega, no wonder WWE didn't sign him, that's just idiotic money for someone who isn't a proven draw outside of wrestling. even if it's a five year deal at 2 mil plus a year, it's still a little high for someone who people outside of wrestling hardcore fanbase know about.

Also is anyone else underwhelmed by the womens division so far? Some are okay and others i haven't heard of and I actually like womens wrestler and try to follow it. Aja Kong, I am guessing is their big name so far and it's meh and seems to be more a one off than a full time member too. Is this so that Brandi feels like a real contender in this division?

Rather underwhelmed by the whole thing and has me a little worried that it is going to be a Elite vanity project now.


----------



## volde

Was 10 millions thing for Omega confirmed somewhere or is this random gossip thing? Because that money sounds stupid, in a bad way.


----------



## MC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093701352864198656
AYAYAYAYAYAYAY

Don't know if you're gonna be into AEW or not but thought I'd let you know anyways, @HOJO ;


----------



## Death Rider

No major surprises but more fun additions to roster. A lot of the big names are still with wwe plus blowing your load all in one show would be silly.

Also the people want them to compete with wwe straight away get a grip. It is an alternative let it grow and worry about it competing with wwe later. Stop making everything about beating wwe


----------



## Rookie of the Year

RealLegend Killer said:


> So basically The Elite signed and employed their buddies and their wives. They will also book themselves in the main events and they will hold all the titles. If you're not BTE fan then this is not promotion you should watch


Their "buddies" happen to be among the best unsigned wrestling talent in the world though. I could see your point if they were hacks just getting work because of who they know, but if you're mates with Kenny Omega and you're starting a wrestling company, you'd be mad to not hire him.

We won't know until Double Or Nothing how they're going to book the show. Of course Omega, Bucks etc are going to be top talent in AEW, but the names they've gotten in are very diverse, so that shows they're giving attention to detail. For example, the signing of Jimmy Havoc threw me for a loop (in a good way).

As a WWE fan, I'm slightly disappointed Omega didn't take an offer from Vince to have a AJ Styles-esque run. But there's no denying he's going to add a lot to his legacy by being one of the main guys to get AEW off the ground.


----------



## FROSTY

Damn I thought Pac sucked on the mic. That was a damn good promo via satellite by him. I'm really pumped for Hangman Page vs Pac for the AEW Championship? Will be pulling for the deviant bastard.

Anybody got a translation yet of what Pentagon said? Also it's nice to see Chuck Taylor finally get a shot on a big stage like AEW looks like it's going to be.



Tsvetoslava said:


> Dont get me wrong, you are absolutely right about that for sure but this is not how the casual viewer thinks.
> 
> How many people were following TNA before Angle and Christian? Its pretty similar here. AEW has the best possible roster out of WWE and Japan but its simply not enough to bring bigger audience.


Wrestling has gotten so trival due to WWE's tripe for the last decade or so that there are no longer casual fans of wrestling. There are hardcore's and then there are fans that watch when they are home without any plans. Ratings for WWE being what they are they are down to the hardest of the hardcore fans still watching. My point being even WWE doesn't pull casual viewers.


----------



## lorex

Saw the event yesterday and I thought it was a good starting point getting some of the card announced for Double or Nothing. There will probable be another event like this down the road where the rest of the card is announced, or the might do it on their website. I just hope Cody, the Bucks and Omega have the sense to not just put themselves over but use their star power to create new story line with the talent they have and others they bring in.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

I don't understand why people are upset about the lack of big names. AEW has only be around for a little over a month and a concept for not much longer than that. Give it time to let some of these people's contracts to expire. It's not like they can quit and show up in another promotion a day later. 

Jericho looks like a Bond villain. He looks like he should carry a Kingpin-like cane around.


----------



## FROSTY

That place came fucking unglued when Kenny Omega appeared. Huge pop.


----------



## Jokerface17

So everyone is talking about ticket sales for 12-14,000 tickets for the arena but does nobody else realize that they will have revenue from streaming DON? Or did we all go back to 1970-something ?

AEW will be fine when it comes to profitability for the Khans, most of the deals aren’t going to be for one year. The Bucks and Cody signed for 5 and are talents and EVPs. Jericho signed for what? 3 years? 
If they said they’re going to put $100 million in it the first year that doesn’t mean that they’re going to be paying out that much in the first year or every year. They’ll be at a list at the end of this year but are planning on being profitable in the following years.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingofKings1524

Next step is to woo Heyman. Bring the pain and the cult of personality and things get REAL interesting. 

Either way, I signed up for the pre sale and my friends and I fully intend on being there on May 25th. Thanks for getting me excited about professional wrestling again, AEW.

By the way, Pentagon doesn’t need to speak English. “Zero fear” and the hand gesture are enough. He’s a badass and I’m interested every time he’s on screen. That’s called charisma.


----------



## Boldgerg

Has anyone else seen the comments on Jericho's Instagram of Omega and him face to face? Comments from current WWE wrestling saying stuff like "wow!".

Vince is going to hate that, right?


----------



## RapShepard

Stetho said:


> There is no such thing as casual viewers in wrestling today. The ones left watching WWE are either hardcore wrestling fans, kids, or McMahon fanboys (aka the ones trolling this thread).
> What you could call "casual viewers" there are guys who watched wrestling back when it was cool and now think that WWE is lame.


This narrative of no casuals exist has to die. They certainly exist, which is why the WWE is doing so well. If it was strictly diehard wrestling fans left WWE wouldn't be such a juggernaut in the industry. The end of the day the average fan isn't like us posters on WF.


----------



## rbl85

RapShepard said:


> This narrative of no casuals exist has to die. They certainly exist, which is why the WWE is doing so well. If it was strictly diehard wrestling fans left WWE wouldn't be such a juggernaut in the industry. The end of the day the average fan isn't like us posters on WF.


It's not because of the fans that WWE is doing well economically.


----------



## Sbatenney

KingofKings1524 said:


> By the way, Pentagon doesn’t need to speak English. “Zero fear” and the hand gesture are enough. He’s a badass and I’m interested every time he’s on screen. That’s called charisma.


He does for Causal fans, which is my point. He isn't going to be a mainstream success without speaking english in the US. You need a little bit of mainstream interest to draw the causals.


----------



## Erik.

All this talk of mainstream success. Who cares?

Just enjoy an alternative to WWE.


----------



## Beatles123

RapShepard said:


> This narrative of no casuals exist has to die. They certainly exist, which is why the WWE is doing so well. If it was strictly diehard wrestling fans left WWE wouldn't be such a juggernaut in the industry. The end of the day the average fan isn't like us posters on WF.


I'll be damned if I let you get away with undermining the hardcore audience. Casuals are shitters that like what they're told to like. If someone really enjoy's wrestling for what it is, they'll watch more than WWE for it. WWE is the Simpsons of wrestling. It's around because it's become ingrained in our culture and has the marketing to stay alive forever no matter what it shits out. They should not be the ones eho get to define what wrestling can and can't be,


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Rookie of the Year said:


> Their "buddies" happen to be among the best unsigned wrestling talent in the world though. I could see your point if they were hacks just getting work because of who they know, but if you're mates with Kenny Omega and you're starting a wrestling company, you'd be mad to not hire him.
> 
> We won't know until Double Or Nothing how they're going to book the show. Of course Omega, Bucks etc are going to be top talent in AEW, but the names they've gotten in are very diverse, so that shows they're giving attention to detail. For example, the signing of Jimmy Havoc threw me for a loop (in a good way).
> 
> As a WWE fan, I'm slightly disappointed Omega didn't take an offer from Vince to have a AJ Styles-esque run. But there's no denying he's going to add a lot to his legacy by being one of the main guys to get AEW off the ground.


You bring up a great point here regarding the diversity of talent they're hiring, which I haven't seen anybody else mention yet. I'm particularly excited about the partnership with OWE, for example. I'm thinking were going to see a mix of styles like we've never seen before. Impact kind of scratched the surface bringing in the AAA and LU guys, but AEW looks like they're taking that concept to the next level. Really looking forward to seeing what they're going to put out now.


Erik. said:


> All this talk of mainstream success. Who cares?
> 
> Just enjoy an alternative to WWE.


Amen, brother!!!


----------



## roblewis87

It might sound like a lot of money but I presume that's Omega's salary for the duration of his contract.

Kenny is the main event right now, will be a key talent in the hopes of bringing in other main event level talent along with Jericho plus negotiating future collaborations with say New Japan as well. It's a relatively tidy investment considering the potential upsides if AEW achieves it's first three year goals.


----------



## Erik.

I see that Nyla Rose is a transgender. It's pretty cool that they didn't just make a big deal out of that.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> He's been my favorite since like 97, and still haven't found a reason to say he's not the best there was or every will be. I just find his aggressiveness outside of the ring odd.
> 
> 
> The Rock couldn't do what he did, Hogan couldn't do what he did, and Austin got injured too early.


Are you flipping serious?


All 3 of those guys have done what Jericho did.

Hogan was the catalyst for the two biggest boom periods in wrestling history.

he didn't have to reinvent his character from 1983-1993, and then when he started getting booed in 95, reinvented himself to become the biggest heel in wrestling for 3 years, and then in 2002, became the nostalgia baby face.

Rock went from being the cocky guy in the nation, and enhanced, and evolved his character throughout turns, and even the new rules. 

And then after wrestling, only became one of the biggest movie stars of all time.

Austin went from being good looking blonde hair guy to Stone Cold, and evolved his character, he was on the big stage in 1994, and by the time 1998 happened, was unrecognizable in ring work, mannerisms, and character.

I like Jericho, but to say that he did something that 3 of the greatest didn't do is being completely biased, and borderline disrespectful


----------



## RealLegend Killer

Rookie of the Year said:


> Their "buddies" happen to be among the best unsigned wrestling talent in the world though. I could see your point if they were hacks just getting work because of who they know, but if you're mates with Kenny Omega and you're starting a wrestling company, you'd be mad to not hire him.
> 
> We won't know until Double Or Nothing how they're going to book the show. Of course Omega, Bucks etc are going to be top talent in AEW, but the names they've gotten in are very diverse, so that shows they're giving attention to detail. For example, the signing of Jimmy Havoc threw me for a loop (in a good way).
> 
> As a WWE fan, I'm slightly disappointed Omega didn't take an offer from Vince to have a AJ Styles-esque run. But there's no denying he's going to add a lot to his legacy by being one of the main guys to get AEW off the ground.


I'm not saying it's bad but imo AEW will be The Elite plus supporting characters. It's 'their' company so they will be in the spotlight most of the time.


----------



## Jman55

RealLegend Killer said:


> I'm not saying it's bad but imo AEW will be The Elite plus supporting characters. It's 'their' company so they will be in the spotlight most of the time.


Well yeah that part was obvious that they were going to be decently in the spotlight as they are the biggest immediate names that people will recognise outside of Jericho and Pac and maybe the Lucha Bros (if I missed any that would be known close to that level let me know I admittedly am not the best at this :lol) the bigger issue is how they handle spotlighting the rest of the talent as well to build new stars.

Personally I'm actually optimistic that they'll balance it properly and get things right but this could easily end up exactly as you described so we just kind of have to hope it doesn't and they handle things correctly.


----------



## Vic

Erik. said:


> I see that Nyla Rose is a transgender. It's pretty cool that they didn't just make a big deal out of that.


You just know WWE would have made it a huge PR thing when it really doesn't matter. They simply treated her like a person which is how it should be imo. She's Nyla Rose the wrestler, not Nyla Rose the transgender wrestler. All that gimmicky PR shit needs to be phased out unless it actually relates to their gimmick ala Sonny Kiss.


----------



## Isuzu

I guess his sadly means Omega will never step in the WWE ring and have a Wrestlemania match.

So now we know what he meant by wanting "creative control". You don't get anymore control than being appointed Executive BP of the company. Good for Kenny. Can't be mad at someone for moving up in the world.

I do find it odd that they have 4 EVP's with no executive experience.


----------



## Jokerface17

Vic said:


> Erik. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see that Nyla Rose is a transgender. It's pretty cool that they didn't just make a big deal out of that.
> 
> 
> 
> You just know WWE would have made it a huge PR thing when it really doesn't matter. They simply treated her like a person which is how it should be imo. She's Nyla Rose the wrestler, not Nyla Rose the transgender wrestler. All that gimmicky PR shit needs to be phased out unless it actually relates to their gimmick ala Sonny Kiss.
Click to expand...

I don’t mean this to be negative but I had no idea and googled it and have found sites that confirm that she’s transgender, and I don’t mean this to sound insensitive, but is she a male that’s transitioning or vice versa?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Vic said:


> Erik. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see that Nyla Rose is a transgender. It's pretty cool that they didn't just make a big deal out of that.
> 
> 
> 
> You just know WWE would have made it a huge PR thing when it really doesn't matter. They simply treated her like a person which is how it should be imo. She's Nyla Rose the wrestler, not Nyla Rose the transgender wrestler. All that gimmicky PR shit needs to be phased out unless it actually relates to their gimmick ala Sonny Kiss.
Click to expand...

I did not know this -- I thought she was just a badass bitch. But this is how things like this should be done -- no extra fanfare calling attention to it and _away_ from the product itself and everything else associated with it -- just quietly fucking do it. Your actions speaking for themselves will carry far more weight than constantly blowing your own fucking horn. 

My appreciation and admiration for this company just shot up a few hundred percent.


----------



## Vic

Jokerface17 said:


> I don’t mean this to be negative but I had no idea and googled it and have found sites that confirm that she’s transgender, and I don’t mean this to sound insensitive, but is she a male that’s transitioning or vice versa?


Don’t know for sure, but from the look of things she’s mtf (male transitioning to female).


----------



## shandcraig

i completely fucking agree about her. Imm so fucking sick of people acting like everything has to be a big deal. Why cant we just except and bring everyone together and do the fucking thing. Agree 100 percent they would treat her special with some fancy PR. They didnt do anything of it and simply brought her in let her show off her personality and bam.


Shes entertaining as fuck in the ring though. So this is a good sign that the company is looking for good competitive wrestling but also entertainment


----------



## Isuzu

shandcraig said:


> i completely fucking agree about her. Imm so fucking sick of people acting like everything has to be a big deal. Why cant we just except and bring everyone together and do the fucking thing. Agree 100 percent they would treat her special with some fancy PR. They didnt do anything of it and simply brought her in let her show off her personality and bam.
> 
> 
> Shes entertaining as fuck in the ring though. So this is a good sign that the company is looking for good competitive wrestling but also entertainment


It sort of a big deal. She still has man's strengths and build, wrestling against born female wrestlers.


----------



## shandcraig

Isuzu said:


> It sort of a big deal. She still has man's strengths and build, wrestling against born female wrestlers.


do we need to sit you down and have the talk about the truth about santa, Hes not real. 

Dont forget that this person is going to be an entertainer wrestler not high profile the best in the world world champion aspect that some will act as. Just like how joey ryan wrestlers girls for fun because of his gimmick character. This is very very different than wwe trying to pretend men and woman can fight each other as a real element.


----------



## Sbatenney

shandcraig said:


> do we need to sit you down and have the talk about the truth about santa, Hes not real.
> 
> Dont forget that this person is going to be an entertainer wrestler not high profile the best in the world world champion aspect that some will act as


However I would point out that AEW are said by Cody himself to be trying to bring in sports back to Wrestling. You have to question how that can be taken seriously with this if in one of your division you have someone who has a clear advantage.

I have no problem with her being in the company and maybe they could turn it into a storyline but if they don't touch on it, it will making a lot of what Cody said look questionable.


----------



## shandcraig

Sbatenney said:


> However I would point out that AEW are said by Cody himself to be trying to bring in sports back to Wrestling. You have to question how that can be taken seriously with this if in one of your division you have someone who has a clear advantage.
> 
> I have no problem with her being in the company and maybe they could turn it into a storyline but if they don't touch on it, it will making a lot of what Cody said look questionable.


not really. What he is saying is he wants competition to be important and wants title shots and championship belts to be important. Along side of the rest of the stuff.

Look at wwe for an example. They actually hardly have entertainment aspect at the moment but the belts mean absolutely nothing,They have no value and they dont make them feel special too.


You can have great important to your belt and still have other entertainment around it. You're missing the greater picture 


Just like the NWA championship fucking means something again to billy and the brand but they still have random entertainment elements.


Look at how fucking entertaining the wwf was during the attitude era but also the championship meant something . Sorry about my random writing ! haha


----------



## RapShepard

Beatles123 said:


> I'll be damned if I let you get away with undermining the hardcore audience. Casuals are shitters that like what they're told to like. If someone really enjoy's wrestling for what it is, they'll watch more than WWE for it. WWE is the Simpsons of wrestling. It's around because it's become ingrained in our culture and has the marketing to stay alive forever no matter what it shits out. They should not be the ones eho get to define what wrestling can and can't be,


What are you babbling about? I said nothing negative about hardcore fans. Whether you admit it or not casual fans are very important to shit like this. If you had any sense you'd want AEW to have casual fans as that just makes them bigger and gets the talent paid more. I don't know why people like you take such offense to the fact not everybody wants to dedicate as much time to a form of entertainment as you. Get over yourself, you sound just as ridiculous as gamers who get upset that some people just want to play Call of Duty and sports games. Fans money spends the same whether it's a family going to a show, the guy that only tunes in to the big shows, or the fan that's at every event.


----------



## shandcraig

RapShepard said:


> What are you babbling about? I said nothing negative about hardcore fans. Whether you admit it or not casual fans are very important to shit like this. If you had any sense you'd want AEW to have casual fans as that just makes them bigger and gets the talent paid more. I don't know why people like you take such offense to the fact not everybody wants to dedicate as much time to a form of entertainment as you. Get over yourself, you sound just as ridiculous as gamers who get upset that some people just want to play Call of Duty and sports games. Fans money spends the same whether it's a family going to a show, the guy that only tunes in to the big shows, or the fan that's at every event.




Not sure who im responding to here but just giving my 2 cents. I think this is going to be nothing more than wcw wwf in a way. You will have loyal fans but still you will see many many fans jump over to check out what AEW is doing like what happened back in the day. But not as much AEW going to wwe since wwe product continues to decline and is not hot like it was.


Thats just my opinion of what i think will happen. I think a lot of casuals will check it out. I do think a lot of harcore wwe fans are sick of the product too,,They bitch enough about it. But dont have anything with big value yet and here AEW is coming.


----------



## McNugget

So we've got a roster, an upcoming card, a prospective TV deal... when does AEW get its own section? It's getting a little hard to track all these different conversations and trains of thought in this thread.


----------



## Jman55

McNugget said:


> So we've got a roster, an upcoming card, a prospective TV deal... when does AEW get its own section? It's getting a little hard to track all these different conversations and trains of thought in this thread.


I'd assume the best time would at the very least be when a TV deal is actually official or around/after double or nothing but that's just my opinion on the subject.

I do agree having this massive thread is tough to keep up with at times but better than the side bar being flooded with 50 different threads about the latest rumoured departure from WWE to AEW (though one or two of those do seem to keep slipping through anyway)


----------



## shandcraig

especially because everyone is talking about so many different things


----------



## TD Stinger

The most amazing thing about of this to me still is the fact that AEW exists because Vince McMahon would not let Stardust die, even when Cody and everyone else apparently wanted to. And it's one of the main reasons Cody left.

That will never not be amazing to me.

Vince could have Jericho, Omega, The Bucks, etc. all in WWE right now and not have to worry about losing guys like Ambrose right now. But because he loved the Goldust cosplay, now he has to deal with this.

Look I'm not a WWE hater or anything, I love all wrestling. But again, this will always be amazing to me.


----------



## shandcraig

TD Stinger said:


> The most amazing thing about of this to me still is the fact that AEW exists because Vince McMahon would not let Stardust die, even when Cody and everyone else apparently wanted to. And it's one of the main reasons Cody left.
> 
> That will never not be amazing to me.
> 
> Vince could have Jericho, Omega, The Bucks, etc. all in WWE right now and not have to worry about losing guys like Ambrose right now. But because he loved the Goldust cosplay, now he has to deal with this.
> 
> Look I'm not a WWE hater or anything, I love all wrestling. But again, this will always be amazing to me.




All of this shit has been building up for years. Its really un healthy if you dont have options . Mark of a new era for wrestling is among us !!


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Double or Nothing needs another marquee matchup for me to be sold. Bucks/Lucha Bro's should be cool and Omega/Jericho II will be good but it's not enough for me. I don't care about Hangman vs PAC. Still a ton of time to build it up further and we don't know who Cody is facing yet.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Double or Nothing needs another marquee matchup for me to be sold. Bucks/Lucha Bro's should be cool and Omega/Jericho II will be good but it's not enough for me. I don't care about Hangman vs PAC. Still a ton of time to build it up further and we don't know who Cody is facing yet.


SCU vs Cimo + two other OWE guys doesn't pique your curiosity? That's got tear the house down potential.


----------



## volde

Every match nowadays has "tear the house down potential".


----------



## shandcraig

would you rather have the same rollins or roman match year after year ? Thers soooooo much amazing talent out there not getting to shine


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Reggie Dunlop said:


> SCU vs Cimo + two other OWE guys doesn't pique your curiosity? That's got tear the house down potential.


I don't know anything about OWE, so not at the moment. If they give Cody an interesting match and have one other match with recognizable names odds are that would be sell me.


----------



## RapShepard

shandcraig said:


> Not sure who im responding to here but just giving my 2 cents. I think this is going to be nothing more than wcw wwf in a way. You will have loyal fans but still you will see many many fans jump over to check out what AEW is doing like what happened back in the day. But not as much AEW going to wwe since wwe product continues to decline and is not hot like it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats just my opinion of what i think will happen. I think a lot of casuals will check it out. I do think a lot of harcore wwe fans are sick of the product too,,They bitch enough about it. But dont have anything with big value yet and here AEW is coming.


Right now I'm expecting it to be around TNA during the early Spike TV days status. Which again is no knock, but WCW is different as it already had a long storied history prior to the name change and Turner backing. AEW getting to WCW status would be nothing but good for fans and the business a like. 


I imagine they'll kill it in getting fans like us to check it out, because it's just impossible to not be at least curious what's up. As far as casual wrestling fans, I think the biggest factor in that will be on what time slot they get and how hard there new network pushes them. Hopefully whatever network they get on doesn't skimp on the advertising. Because sometimes networks get really lazy on that end. It's a different form of entertainment, but while Fox had the rights to UFC programming for the most part they did a piss poor job of actually building hype around events. You pretty much had to be the type of fan that watched every UFC show to know when a show was coming up.


----------



## shandcraig

Undertaker23RKO said:


> I don't know anything about OWE, so not at the moment. If they give Cody an interesting match and have one other match with recognizable names odds are that would be sell me.


why do you need to be sold on just known names ? this is a bad mentality. Why dont you learn about the new ones . This is why people are loving NWA so much right now. They are able to take a random new person and tell there raw story and get people excited. Its a pretty amazing gift dave and billy have at doing this


This is one thing that was good about TNA is so much talent coming in


----------



## rbl85

Undertaker23RKO said:


> *I don't know anything about OWE*, so not at the moment. If they give Cody an interesting match and have one other match with recognizable names odds are that would be sell me.


YouTube is your friend.

It is forbidden to say that kind of thing in our time. When you don't know a wrestler you just have to make a quick research on internet and you'll have a lot of video of those guys


----------



## RapShepard

rbl85 said:


> It's not because of the fans that WWE is doing well economically.


They have a certain amount of fans, which in turn allows them to make these big TV deals or have the name recognition to do shit like the Saudi deal. I get it WWE is enemy number 1, but no need to lie about what they have going for them.


----------



## shandcraig

Ive been wanting a promotion that excepts people all over the world to come and fight for a belt that is the belt of all wrestling belts to compete for. Maybe AEW can build to this. We know wwe is always very exclusive so that will never happen,Plus they have de valued the shit out of the meaning off there belts now so. 


I mean that is the NWA belt but its still very small scale at the moment.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

shandcraig said:


> why do you need to be sold on just known names ? this is a bad mentality. Why dont you learn about the new ones . This is why people are loving NWA so much right now. They are able to take a random new person and tell there raw story and get people excited. Its a pretty amazing gift dave and billy have at doing this
> 
> 
> This is one thing that was good about TNA is so much talent coming in


That's a fair point. I'm telling where I'm currently at though. Maybe in 3 months I'll be obsessed with OWE. Who knows?


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

rbl85 said:


> YouTube is your friend.
> 
> It is forbidden to say that kind of thing in our time. When you don't know a wrestler you just have to make a quick research on internet and you'll have a lot of video of those guys


Also a fair point. I'm sure I'll look them up at some point before May.


----------



## rbl85

RapShepard said:


> They have a certain amount of fans, which in turn allows them to make these big TV deals or have the name recognition to do shit like the Saudi deal. I get it WWE is enemy number 1, but no need to lie about what they have going for them.


An amount of fans who is decreasing a lot so they need to be carefull.


----------



## shandcraig

Undertaker23RKO said:


> That's a fair point. I'm telling where I'm currently at though. Maybe in 3 months I'll be obsessed with OWE. Who knows?




I get that for sure. No reason why you need to just shot gun fire be over the top excited.


I think a lot of people are just excited for something new and give people a chance and something new a chance. People have been hungry for a shift in the industry for a long time. The way its been for a while has not been working. Growth and more option is important. Look how shitty wwe gets with out anyone saying fuck you and walking away


----------



## RapShepard

rbl85 said:


> An amount of fans who is decreasing a lot so they need to be carefull.


Oh it's definitely declining and they certain would be better served turning it around. But again the amount of fans they have is why they're getting big network deals and a Saudi Arabia deal and not say Impact.


----------



## shandcraig

RapShepard said:


> Oh it's definitely declining and they certain would be better served turning it around. But again the amount of fans they have is why they're getting big network deals and a Saudi Arabia deal and not say Impact.




What people are forgetting is its the wwe brand audience that is declining well promotions all over the world are growing. People are simply sick of the crappy wwe brand. Its turned into McDonalds.Its in a weird shift period right now the industry.


----------



## rbl85

RapShepard said:


> Oh it's definitely declining and they certain would be better served turning it around. But again the amount of *fans they have is why they're getting big network deals and a Saudi Arabia deal and not say Impact.*



It was their amount of fans one year ago who did that. I'm pretty sure that if last year they had the same rating...FOX would have said "nope"


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

shandcraig said:


> I get that for sure. No reason why you need to just shot gun fire be over the top excited.
> 
> 
> I think a lot of people are just excited for something new and give people a chance and something new a chance. People have been hungry for a shift in the industry for a long time. The way its been for a while has not been working. Growth and more option is important. Look how shitty wwe gets with out anyone saying fuck you and walking away


Yeah, I don't want to see them just sign up every-WWE guy possible. I also want to see fresh names. To sell me for Double or Nothing I'm just hoping they have a couple names I've heard and maybe not seen a ton of. Plus Ambrose.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino

Do people seriously want AEW to go after Lesnar? I get that they need big names to draw interest to the product, but I hope they steer well clear of fucking Lesnar. 

If I'm AEW I'm doing everything I can to get Punk to sign, that's the big name that they need, and someone who will actually add to the product. After that I'm approaching A.J. and Ambrose. A main event scene of Punk, Omega, Styles, Jericho and Moxley would be the best mainstream main event scene in a looooong time, with all guys being exceptional in the ring and/or on the mic.


----------



## shandcraig

X-Pensive Wino said:


> Do people seriously want AEW to go after Lesnar? I get that they need big names to draw interest to the product, but I hope they steer well clear of fucking Lesnar.
> 
> If I'm AEW I'm doing everything I can to get Punk to sign, that's the big name that they need, and someone who will actually add to the product. After that I'm approaching A.J. and Ambrose. A main event scene of Punk, Omega, Styles, Jericho and Moxley would be the best mainstream main event scene in a looooong time, with all guys being exceptional in the ring and/or on the mic.




Noone knows they are even trying to get brock unless i missed some news. Im sure you have a entire group of wrestlers on that roster probably trying to get him to sign. If he wants to come back to wrestling he will sign. Otherwise he dont wanna come back and thats fine .


Whats important for people to understand here is if anyone that is from wwe is in AEW they wont be anything like they was in wwe,Which is a good thing. A lot of peoples edge and character will come back and you will see a lot more exciting sides to people. Look how much peoples character went down hill or changed after signing with them. Which is insane to hire all these self made talent because of what they did for themselves to only water them down.


----------



## RapShepard

shandcraig said:


> What people are forgetting is its the wwe brand audience that is declining well promotions all over the world are growing. People are simply sick of the crappy wwe brand. Its turned into McDonalds.Its in a weird shift period right now the industry.


WWE is losing fans and other promotions are growing. But probably not as much as they should, you'd think they'd pick up more of those leaving. But I guess it's similar to when WCW folded and most of those fans just said fuck wrestling period.



rbl85 said:


> It was their amount of fans one year ago who did that. I'm pretty sure that if last year they had the same rating...FOX would have said "nope"


Maybe, but then again im sure you assumed during their last deal that they were going to get a lower deal. Ultimately everything your saying is deflecting from the fact that they have a shit ton of fans.


----------



## shandcraig

RapShepard said:


> WWE is losing fans and other promotions are growing. But probably not as much as they should, you'd think they'd pick up more of those leaving. But I guess it's similar to when WCW folded and most of those fans just said fuck wrestling period.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but then again im sure you assumed during their last deal that they were going to get a lower deal. Ultimately everything your saying is deflecting from the fact that they have a shit ton of fans.




Thats why i was saying its a weird shift in the industry right now. WWE fans dont know what to do after deciding to give up on them. Which is weird in the modern day of technology. With AEW having money im sure we will see larger scale marketing and attract the lost souls haha


----------



## Taroostyles

As much as I would love for them to land Punk, Styles, and Ambrose it just seems too good to be true. Couple that with if Kenny is getting $10 million plus those guys will all want the same or more. 

Part of the problem in the end of WCW besides the creative production was all the talent were on massive guaranteed contracts that weren't sustainable. I want them to get all of the talent they can but the Khans can't be giving these things out like candy. 

So far things look very promising and ine thing that is apparent in pro wrestling today is that everyone who isn't WWE is willing to do what it takes to stay competitive. AEW pairing up with AAA, ROH and NWA, Impact and MLW, etc. These partnerships are only going to be wins for the talent and the fans alike. Exciting times lay on the horizon.


----------



## shandcraig

we really need a section for this badly


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

shandcraig said:


> Thats why i was saying its a weird shift in the industry right now. *WWE fans dont know what to do after deciding to give up on them*. Which is weird in the modern day of technology. With AEW having money im sure we will see larger scale marketing and attract the lost souls haha


You are ignoring a huge difference from Fox's perspective

Social media numbers...

WWE brings in a ton of social media numbers with their brand, regardless of who it is, people are actively at least showing interest in wrestling.

The best thing AEW can do is literally asks Fox to name their price to advertise during Smackdown, and USA during RAW, and even spam those people who are following WWE, that will get their name out there faster than anything else.


----------



## RapShepard

shandcraig said:


> Thats why i was saying its a weird shift in the industry right now. WWE fans dont know what to do after deciding to give up on them. Which is weird in the modern day of technology


Yeah the brand loyalty is strong lol. But I can't lie I'm one of those people who will just say fuck it if I can't quickly watch something. I enjoy LU but missed a lot of the early part of the last season because it wasn't in my cable package at the time.


----------



## shandcraig

Taroostyles said:


> As much as I would love for them to land Punk, Styles, and Ambrose it just seems too good to be true. Couple that with if Kenny is getting $10 million plus those guys will all want the same or more.
> 
> Part of the problem in the end of WCW besides the creative production was all the talent were on massive guaranteed contracts that weren't sustainable. I want them to get all of the talent they can but the Khans can't be giving these things out like candy.
> 
> So far things look very promising and ine thing that is apparent in pro wrestling today is that everyone who isn't WWE is willing to do what it takes to stay competitive. AEW pairing up with AAA, ROH and NWA, Impact and MLW, etc. These partnerships are only going to be wins for the talent and the fans alike. Exciting times lay on the horizon.




Whatever AJ does he is not going to be signed to a regular wrestling contract. Which makes me think he probably wont go back to wwe. I dont see him wanting some back stage job as he will have to continue to be on the road long term. He wants to be with family more.


All his friends are in AEW and it would be a chance for him to make money and do something new as hes done it all in wwe already. I could see him signing but time will tell. We need the real AJ back and the fact that AEW now has a chance to create a good new version of BC with whatever name they choose.


You can guarantee that with the group of guys they have and some in power you will see a hand full of them turn heel against them like Kenny ect or whoever


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

RapShepard said:


> Yeah the brand loyalty is strong lol. But I can't lie I'm one of those people who will just say fuck it if I can't quickly watch something. I enjoy LU but missed a lot of the early part of the last season because it wasn't in my cable package at the time.


One of the things I wondered about with the tv deal, if they are on TBS/TNT is that, people havent watched TNT for wrestling in close to 20 years, I think that will affect something.

Also I wonder how the Standards and Practices people are now in 2019, they were very strict back in the 90's in a much more relaxed climate than today is


----------



## RapShepard

DMD Mofomagic said:


> One of the things I wondered about with the tv deal, if they are on TBS/TNT is that, people havent watched TNT for wrestling in close to 20 years, I think that will affect something.
> 
> 
> 
> Also I wonder how the Standards and Practices people are now in 2019, they were very strict back in the 90's in a much more relaxed climate than today is


I never even considered standards and practice. You think they'd ban blood and chairshots to the head and stuff? Or moreso things like the dickplex?


----------



## shandcraig

DMD Mofomagic said:


> One of the things I wondered about with the tv deal, if they are on TBS/TNT is that, people havent watched TNT for wrestling in close to 20 years, I think that will affect something.
> 
> Also I wonder how the Standards and Practices people are now in 2019, they were very strict back in the 90's in a much more relaxed climate than today is




I personaly think the shift to this sensitive generation is actually going back to natural order. A lot of people in these industries are fighting back and companies. I see a lot of the public people moving away from the bitching and crying about everything and back to natural order. Theres still plenty of internet social justice warriors but its much smaller than people think.


EA is an example of a company that is constantly behind the times and out of touch. They are only recently trying to betray this social justice moment to only find that its fans are like wtf is this ? and want things back to natural order. 

Movies are a good example too with full force fuckery of everything being what people want. Theres always a need for pg stuff though of course


----------



## V-Trigger

*According to Cageside Seats. Kota Ibushi is AEW bound once he is cleared from his concussion.*

https://www.cagesideseats.com/2019/...on-summerslam-wwe-nxt-japan-smackdown-fox-fs1


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

RapShepard said:


> I never even considered standards and practice. You think they'd ban blood and chairshots to the head and stuff? Or moreso things like the dickplex?


The number 1 guy I see is Adam Page.

I can't see a white guy from NC coming out with a noose on national TV called "The Hangman" is not going to get phone calls in 2019.

And I LOVE Page's gimmick, it is old school, and can stretch a feud, but it is getting to the point you can't even imply that something MIGHT be racist.

The rumor I heard from people who were in WCW was when someone would complain, the network would come down and tell people it had to be changed immediately, story line, be damned.

Spike TV were the people who wanted Sting, and Hogan, and the old guys in TNA, I think where they go for TV is a big X factor.... Vince tells USA where they can kiss it, he can't even do the same to Fox.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino

V-Trigger said:


> *According to Cageside Seats. Kota Ibushi is AEW bound once he is cleared from his concussion.*
> 
> https://www.cagesideseats.com/2019/...on-summerslam-wwe-nxt-japan-smackdown-fox-fs1


To be expected, but very welcome.


----------



## Obfuscation

Always had a feeling AEW would be open to signing a Trans wrestler. Consider it a hunch, but a good hunch, and was proven correct.


----------



## shandcraig

I wish netflix would fucking get it together and start doing live events. Its the next big thing for these streaming services. I know Amazon video wants to get into that business.


----------



## Taroostyles

If they land Ibushi than Lovers/Lucha Bros is a must.


----------



## WhiteVisor

Wonder what Mark Jindrak is doing these days. Maybe AEW can reach out


----------



## shandcraig

Obfuscation said:


> Always had a feeling AEW would be open to signing a Trans wrestler. Consider it a hunch, but a good hunch, and was proven correct.


but the point is they didnt make it a big deal. Its not and the more people just except things like this and stop over reacting the more it can just be normal

Not you just in general. So good for them for just hiring someone and that is the end of it. That person will be a entertainment factor type wrestler. Thers always room for that


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

shandcraig said:


> I personaly think the shift to this sensitive generation is actually going back to natural order. A lot of people in these industries are fighting back and companies. I see a lot of the public people moving away from the bitching and crying about everything and back to natural order. Theres still plenty of internet social justice warriors but its much smaller than people think.


I agree that this stuff goes in circles. But WCW was notorious for having to "play by the rules" in order to be shown, there was a lot of stuff they just couldn't do.

Also, Khan has two other businesses, and the NFL ain't putting up with his kid's hobby drawing bad press to them. I am not saying these things will happen, but this is why i keep saying, I think what you get isn't going to be exactly how you may envision it.


----------



## shandcraig

Another reason why i think a wrestling company would do so well on netflix or amazon is because they can do whatever the fuck they want. Its a diverse network system with every level of kids to rated R content


----------



## RapShepard

DMD Mofomagic said:


> The number 1 guy I see is Adam Page.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see a white guy from NC coming out with a noose on national TV called "The Hangman" is not going to get phone calls in 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> And I LOVE Page's gimmick, it is old school, and can stretch a feud, but it is getting to the point you can't even imply that something MIGHT be racist.
> 
> 
> 
> The rumor I heard from people who were in WCW was when someone would complain, the network would come down and tell people it had to be changed immediately, story line, be damned.
> 
> 
> 
> Spike TV were the people who wanted Sting, and Hogan, and the old guys in TNA, I think where they go for TV is a big X factor.... Vince tells USA where they can kiss it, he can't even do the same to Fox.


The few times I've seen Page racist never crossed my mind honestly. But yeah that might be an issue if assholes want to spin it. But hopefully whoever gets then fully understands what they're getting and they're not making immediate changes to folks gimmicks


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

RapShepard said:


> The few times I've seen Page racist never crossed my mind honestly. But yeah that might be an issue if assholes want to spin it. But hopefully whoever gets then fully understands what they're getting and they're not making immediate changes to folks gimmicks


There is a thread right now in the anything section that MLB is changing the name disabled list because it implies disabled people can't play sports.

Nothing surprises me anymore.


----------



## shandcraig

i would way rather they land amazon than TNT but still a good choice .Amazon is now and future proof


----------



## RapShepard

DMD Mofomagic said:


> There is a thread right now in the anything section that MLB is changing the name disabled list because it implies disabled people can't play sports.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing surprises me anymore.


:lmao man what lol, aren't the Cleveland Indians still called the Cleveland Indians though?


----------



## Obfuscation

shandcraig said:


> but the point is they didnt make it a big deal. Its not and the more people just except things like this and stop over reacting the more it can just be normal
> 
> Not you just in general. So good for them for just hiring someone and that is the end of it. That person will be a entertainment factor type wrestler. Thers always room for that


Like it or not, it'll be a big deal for the Trans community (or LGBT+ as a whole) because of their acceptance. It'll be fantastic if that was common, every day fare and business as usual, but it isn't as of yet. To the certain person, this is a very big deal and rightfully so. It has to start somewhere.


----------



## shandcraig

Obfuscation said:


> Like it or not, it'll be a big deal for the Trans community (or LGBT+ as a whole) because of their acceptance. It'll be fantastic if that was common, every day fare and business as usual, but it isn't as of yet. To the certain person, this is a very big deal and rightfully so. It has to start somewhere.


the trans are not asking to be treated special or anything.They just wanna be accepted. My point is when this shit has happed over the past years everyone is like oh what do we do ect and make it a big deal and treat people special. Yet people forget about this other concept everyone is obsessed with that everyone is equal bullshit. 


Thats why im saying the more we stop trying to make everything a big deal and make situations special the more everyone can get on with whatever they wanna be and do and it can just be normal

So my point is the fact AEW is just doing this as its normal is amazing. Thats what we need so good for them !!

its been fun talking to you all ! if i dont respond its because im going to workout now and busy with stuff! thanks for all the healthy good debates


----------



## Jman55

Obfuscation said:


> Like it or not, it'll be a big deal for the Trans community (or LGBT+ as a whole) because of their acceptance. It'll be fantastic if that was common, every day fare and business as usual, but it isn't as of yet. To the certain person, this is a very big deal and rightfully so. It has to start somewhere.


I agree with this but I feel AEW did it perfectly by not showboating about it as well and truly accepted it rather than used it for marketing. That's the sign of true acceptance which will actually probably get them more goodwill for such a move.

(I know this example may not belong in this thread but compare it to the marketing for Captain Marvel which seems more focused on how big of a deal it is to have a female main hero than actually how good the movie is if they did the latter it would actually be a much bigger deal for Female lead superhero movies imo just like how AEW are using a trans wrestler and just treating them as any other wrestler rather than a marketing tool to please people from movements as that will make more of an impact towards making things better)


----------



## shandcraig

Jman55 said:


> I agree with this but I feel AEW did it perfectly by not showboating about it as well and truly accepted it rather than used it for marketing. That's the sign of true acceptance which will actually probably get them more goodwill for such a move.
> 
> (I know this example may not belong in this thread but compare it to the marketing for Captain Marvel which seems more focused on how big of a deal it is to have a female main hero than actually how good the movie is if they did the latter it would actually be a much bigger deal for Female lead superhero movies imo just like how AEW are using a trans wrestler and just treating them as any other wrestler rather than a marketing tool to please people from movements as that will make more of an impact towards making things better)




you said the same thing as me in a much better way haha thank you. As i was saying lets get on with it and stop fussing over everything and everyone in society.


----------



## Insideyourhead




----------



## Darkest Lariat

When is AEW getting its own section? Cuz this thread is going to get out of control.


----------



## Obfuscation

shandcraig said:


> the trans are not asking to be treated special or anything.They just wanna be accepted. My point is when this shit has happed over the past years everyone is like oh what do we do ect and make it a big deal and treat people special. Yet people forget about this other concept everyone is obsessed with that everyone is equal bullshit.
> 
> 
> Thats why im saying the more we stop trying to make everything a big deal and make situations special the more everyone can get on with whatever they wanna be and do and it can just be normal
> 
> So my point is the fact AEW is just doing this as its normal is amazing. Thats what we need so good for them !!


What Transgender people are wanting is the decency & acceptance as the human beings we are.

Acknowledging it doesn't = overdoing it like a bad gimmick for "good" PR.

But this ISN'T common. So, it's a milestone. Thus, emphasized, even if for the tiniest degree because of what it means. WWE is an obnoxious cesspool for bad contrived stories, but they don't even do that with Sonya Deville, who's openly gay. That's the point though. Acknowledging, that's all it is about. You can't normalize something without accepting it at first. Introducing Nyla Rose without having to make it a crutch, yes, a good thing. She's a woman, she's a wrestler, there's more to her identity within AEW than *just* being Trans. But, anyone out there bringing it up to illuminate the positives about her being signed, that's _well_ worth discussing.



Jman55 said:


> I agree with this but I feel AEW did it perfectly by not showboating about it as well and truly accepted it rather than used it for marketing. That's the sign of true acceptance which will actually probably get them more goodwill for such a move.


Wanting to talk about it for being a positive step for anyone who can relate wouldn't be a drawback, though. In fact, quite the opposite. This doesn't even translate to having to be "on the air" part of her career etc, I'm speaking about word of mouth, similar to this discussion in general. To send the point home, those who have no clear idea of understanding may want to say it's all good and move on, but this is a thing that's gonna stand out for being a first of what can hopefully be more progression.


----------



## shandcraig

I agree with that but we know how everything has been done the past 5 years and so


Even her speech was not doing what were talking about which is nice ! She's simply getting a chance


----------



## Chrome

RapShepard said:


> :lmao man what lol, aren't the Cleveland Indians still called the Cleveland Indians though?


Yeah, but they've been phasing their "Chief Wahoo" logo out the last few years. Think it's completely gone now for the 2019 season.


----------



## Jman55

@Obfuscation ; that's what I actually mean by building up more goodwill as it will be seen as them genuinely accepting that wrestler as a wrestler rather than a puppet for publicity which will help build on a good cause. However I do think that maybe some acknowledgment would help spread the word further to make an even more positive impact (as some people would just be unaware and the message wouldn't spread) as long as it wasn't turned into a media sideshow as that would be the worst thing that could happen to this situation in my personal opinion.


----------



## Insideyourhead




----------



## RapShepard

Chrome said:


> Yeah, but they've been phasing their "Chief Wahoo" logo out the last few years. Think it's completely gone now for the 2019 season.


Okay, I always thought it was weird the Redskins got heat but not the Indians


----------



## sim8

Does anybody know when Ibushis contract with NJPW is up. Interested to see where he signs with next


----------



## birthday_massacre

RapShepard said:


> WWE is losing fans and other promotions are growing. But probably not as much as they should, you'd think they'd pick up more of those leaving. But I guess it's similar to when WCW folded and most of those fans just said fuck wrestling period.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but then again im sure you assumed during their last deal that they were going to get a lower deal. Ultimately everything your saying is deflecting from the fact that they have a shit ton of fans.


once AEW get a TV deal and it starts airing, that will be the best test to see how many fans WWE hemorrhages


----------



## deets

shandcraig said:


> Ive been wanting a promotion that excepts people all over the world to come and fight for a belt that is the belt of all wrestling belts to compete for. Maybe AEW can build to this. We know wwe is always very exclusive so that will never happen,Plus they have de valued the shit out of the meaning off there belts now so.
> 
> 
> I mean that is the NWA belt but its still very small scale at the moment.


I think the best thing to do would be to bring Aldis in and have the third match with Cody and transition the NWA belt to the AEW belt like WCW, ECW and TNA all have before.


----------



## shandcraig

Very different situation. First off that belt was I anonymous nwa belt that flair had that became legendary. 

Nwa had ties to wcw before it was truly wcw.

Aew wants to be its own promotion and it will down play itself if it does not have it's open branded belt and try to make it as important as possible.

Plus that will never happen because Billy owns the nwa and wants to grow it's brand


Would be huge conflict of interest otherwise


----------



## Obfuscation

sim8 said:


> Does anybody know when Ibushis contract with NJPW is up. Interested to see where he signs with next


He's not signed with New Japan.


----------



## RapShepard

birthday_massacre said:


> once AEW get a TV deal and it starts airing, that will be the best test to see how many fans WWE hemorrhages


Good point


----------



## Jedah

Saw some tidbits. This looks promising. Omega, Jericho, Pentagon, Pac, Cody, the Bucks, and maybe Page make for a solid core of main event talent. Getting Ambrose would strengthen it further.

Then you have what appears like a good crop of young rising stars that can develop in the midcard.

Now we'll see if they can do the same with the women's division. It's a more difficult problem for them to solve. WWE has really gobbled up all the best talent among the women. A partnership with Stardom could help but they already have a deal with ROH.

They should try _hard_ to set up something with Meiko Satomura and Sendai Girls, but I have a feeling Meiko will want to keep her options open with WWE, especially if they do an NXT Japan. Meiko would be huge though so if I were them I'd try as hard as reasonably feasible to get her.


----------



## birthday_massacre

if I was AEW as it pertains to CM Punk, if they can sign him, I would keep it under wraps and have everyone play it off like they couldn't sigh him, and have him interfere in the Jericho vs Omega match


----------



## shandcraig

birthday_massacre said:


> if I was AEW as it pertains to CM Punk, if they can sign him, I would keep it under wraps and have everyone play it off like they couldn't sigh him, and have him interfere in the Jericho vs Omega match


that would be a good story. Also another good story could be him facing Cody in some good storyline. I mean in the last road to DON we saw cody at the end talk about calling someone and its clear it was not about Omega since the other day said he does not have anyone to face yet at the ppv. We know kenny will face Jericho


SOOOOOOOOOO WHO is it ?


----------



## NXT Only

birthday_massacre said:


> if I was AEW as it pertains to CM Punk, if they can sign him, I would keep it under wraps and have everyone play it off like they couldn't sigh him, and have him interfere in the Jericho vs Omega match


Yeah they def have to save some stuff for even after they begin weekly shows. If they are able to lure Punk then I’d have him show up down the road.


----------



## shandcraig

it depends if they have a weekly show starting soon after the ppv. They could have someone show up for a ppv out of nowhere and that would bring people into a weekly show to find out


----------



## sim8

Obfuscation said:


> sim8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know when Ibushis contract with NJPW is up. Interested to see where he signs with next
> 
> 
> 
> He's not signed with New Japan.
Click to expand...

He's a free agent?! Damn, if he does show up in AEW then that would be amazing


----------



## Chrome

NXT Only said:


> Yeah they def have to save some stuff for even after they begin weekly shows. If they are able to lure Punk then I’d have him show up down the road.


Yeah, probably a ppv in Chicago or something.


----------



## Even Flow

shandcraig said:


> we really need a section for this badly





Darkest Lariat said:


> When is AEW getting its own section? Cuz this thread is going to get out of control.


When they likely get a TV deal, is when it'll probably get it's own section. At the moment, it doesn't need one, regardless of what people want.

Also, PWInsider saying Kenny has option of working for New Japan like Jericho has too.


----------



## Erik.

sim8 said:


> He's a free agent?! Damn, if he does show up in AEW then that would be amazing


He's a freelancer.

Can do what he wants.


----------



## Taroostyles

If Kenny and Jericho can both still work NJPW than the possibility of a deal at some point seems atleast possible.


----------



## V-Trigger

Kenny confirmed on the WOR interview that he has a clause that allows him to work NJPW if they need him.


----------



## Stetho

Taroostyles said:


> If Kenny and Jericho can both still work NJPW than the possibility of a deal at some point seems atleast possible.


Or maybe, just maybe, not everyone have the exact same contract and some people are not necessarily exclusive ?


----------



## Taroostyles

Stetho said:


> Or maybe, just maybe, not everyone have the exact same contract and some people are not necessarily exclusive ?


I dunno, that's why I was saying it was possibility. Glad you seem to know something we all dont.


----------



## Y.2.J

Just watched the Double or Nothing Rally. :mark

Very well done IMO.

- I really like that MJF kid...he has something.
- Hangman v PAC :mark
- Always nice to hear from Cody & Young Bucks.
- Young Bucks vs Lucha Bros :mark
- Cool to see Best Friends
- Some decent women signings
- SCU doing their thing and that OWE partnership looks really cool.
- KENNNNYYY!!!!!! :mark
- Kenny v Y2J II
- Love Y2J's intro music lol.
- No TV Deal announcement but it's okay...hopefully soon!

Conrad and Alex got some shtick here but honestly didn't mind them at all.

Hyped for Double or Nothing!

AEW! AEW!


----------



## V-Trigger

* Some notes from Kenny Omega's interview with Meltzer*

- Kenny Omega said that the NJPW office "Didn't value him" or better yet, AEW and WWE were far more excited to have him than NJPW was.

- Kenny praises WWE for being consummate professionals through the contract negotiations and how accommodating they were in trying to court him.

- Kenny says AEW is going to do some seriously cool shit this year and to stay tuned.

- Kenny has a clause in his contract just like Chris Jericho that allows him to freely work with NJPW and hopes that it would serve as a link between both companies working together.

- Kenny is open to working WITH WWE if the opportunity presents itself. Whether WWE is open to working with AEW remains to be seen.

- Kenny said that the NJPW office was embarrassed that two guys from the Indies (Kenny and Ibushi) outdrew Tanahashi and Okada, two homegrown guys significantly at Budokan Hall that they sent out e-mails demanding that tickets be given away for free.

- Kenny says NJPW took him for granted and were confident and borderline smug in the feeling that they would be able to re-sign him.

- Kenny doesn't think he'll be at the Madison Square Garden show in April although now that he's freely able to work with NJPW, there's at least a chance of it happening.


----------



## ColonelLanda

4 year contract. So much for those who thought it would be a year and then playing the negotiation game. 

LOL

People didn’t pay attention. Ended up looking stupid.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Taroostyles

Some of this is kind of what happens in the end, when it comes down to it Kenny is a gaijin and he wasn't going to be valued in Japan the way he would be in North America. 

It's pretty apparent that Kenny wants to be the man and even with his mega popularity there was going to be a 2nd or even 3rd fiddle feeling in NJPW.


----------



## Donnie

CODY better give me an AEW TV Championship :armfold


----------



## shandcraig

Ace said:


> CODY better give me an AEW TV Championship :armfold




I have mixed feelings. I loved the TV belt back in the day but it has not been used to feel important for a long time. Even WCW stopped using it as something important. 

I would prefer another belt with a unique meaningful name that is like an alternative championship and the world belt is something that is more represented as a real world belt


I would not be against a tv belt though


----------



## Chrome

It's 2019, maybe they should try an internet belt or something? :hmm:


----------



## Darkest Lariat

Even Flow said:


> When they likely get a TV deal, is when it'll probably get it's own section. At the moment, it doesn't need one, regardless of what people want.
> 
> Also, PWInsider saying Kenny has option of working for New Japan like Jericho has too.


The option thing is no different than what WCW had with New Japan in the 90's. The only difference being we can actually see what's going on in Japan now.


----------



## TD Stinger

4 year deal huh? Well, I'll eat crow, because I didn't think he would sign that long term with them. But cool to see.

And at least we won't have to hear the annual "will Omega go to WWE" talks until early 2023.


----------



## Surfboard

Don't get me wrong, I'm very excited for the future of AEW. I'm loving how the roster is shaping up and I think they are doing a wonderful job building up hype. However, the production quality of these rallies has me worried. I'm hoping for some television quality production from their show, not rinky dink indie. If you get what I'm saying.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Chrome said:


> It's 2019, maybe they should try an internet belt or something? :hmm:


----------



## shandcraig

internet belt is the dorkiest must un meaningful name possible for a belt. Also the person bitching about production at a rally is insane. Its a rally what are you expecting ? They are talking for an hour informing us in front of a free crowd with some screens and metal steel AEW logo signs. like what do you want a stage set for announcements ? Thats like hundreds of thousands of dollars wasted for the most stupid thing ever.


----------



## Prosper

Chrome said:


> It's 2019, maybe they should try an internet belt or something? :hmm:


AEW Social Media Champion lol. Or Social King Champion. Sounds just as corny as the "Universal Title", but at least it would fit with the times we live in. 



Surfboard said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm very excited for the future of AEW. I'm loving how the roster is shaping up and I think they are doing a wonderful job building up hype. However, the production quality of these rallies has me worried. I'm hoping for some television quality production from their show, not rinky dink indie. If you get what I'm saying.


I agree 100%. For a rally, it was fine, but the production at the first "All In" PPV wasn't good enough for me. They have to shed that "indie" feel and make it feel larger than life, much like WWE tries to do. Tony Khan has a lot more money than Vince though, so I would like to believe that he can match the production value later down the line when they are finally on TV. Because aesthetics really do matter.


----------



## shandcraig

see your all getting it wrong. The last thing they need to do is try to be wwe. I think its insanely lame that wwe trys to have the biggest stage sets that all look exactly the same. Half the anrea filled with a stage set.


They need to create a look for the events that are unique and feels special,Not a generic big screen. Thats why the wcw stages were so good. Nitro one made u look like a rock star coming out of the steel and lights and the ppvs had themes to them


----------



## sim8

prosperwithdeen said:


> Chrome said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 2019, maybe they should try an internet belt or something? <img src="http://i.imgur.com/t338GQ8.png" border="0" alt="" title="hmm" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> AEW Social Media Champion lol. Or Social King Champion. Sounds just as corny as the "Universal Title", but at least it would fit with the times we live in.
> 
> 
> 
> Surfboard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm very excited for the future of AEW. I'm loving how the roster is shaping up and I think they are doing a wonderful job building up hype. However, the production quality of these rallies has me worried. I'm hoping for some television quality production from their show, not rinky dink indie. If you get what I'm saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree 100%. Even the production at the first "All In" PPV wasn't good enough. They have to shed that "indie" feel and make it feel larger than life, much like WWE tries to do. Tony Khan has a lot more money than Vince though, so I would like to believe that he can match the production value later down the line when they are finally on TV. Because aesthetics really do matter.
Click to expand...

I liked the All In production. Don't remember a big outcry about it at the time. I don't want something to look super slick like WWE, seems way too over produced. Need something a bit raw to have that sense of unpredictability and danger


----------



## TD Stinger

So let's take a look at their current roster:

*Men:*

1.	Omega
2.	Jericho
3.	Cody
4.	PAC
5.	Pentagon
6.	Fenix
7.	Hangman
8.	Havoc
9.	Daniels
10.	Kazarian
11.	Sky
12.	MJF
13.	Janela
14.	Trent
15.	Chuck
16.	CIMA
17.	Guevara
18.	Sonny Kiss
19.	Jungle Boy

*Tag Teams:*

1.	The Young Bucks
2.	The Lucha Bros
3.	SCU
4.	Best Friends
5.	Strong Hearts

*Women:*

1.	Britt Baker
2.	Penelope Ford
3.	Nyla Rose
4.	Kylie Rae
5.	Yuka Sakazaki
6.	Aja Kong
7.	Brandi

Not to mention partnerships with AAA and OWE. Now I don't know how many of these guys will be "full time" stars and how many will be per appearance guys, but overall it's a really good roster with some star power and and some diversity. The women's roster is a question mark for me considering I haven't seen most of these women wrestle.

I like their direction and they're proving at least now they don't need a bunch of big WWE names, especially when they have Jericho. Now if an Ambrose becomes available, obviously you get him. But I'm really interested to see what they do with this cast of characters.


----------



## Prosper

sim8 said:


> I liked the All In production. Don't remember a big outcry about it at the time. I don't want something to look super slick like WWE, seems way too over produced. Need something a bit raw to have that sense of unpredictability and danger


Most people didn't have a problem with it. Just for me personally I wasn't impressed. I like WWE's production. It's the one thing they do right. (except for the fact that they got rid of pyro) 

I see what you mean with the "dangerous" feel though.



TD Stinger said:


> So let's take a look at their current roster:
> 
> *Men:*
> 
> 1.	Omega
> 2.	Jericho
> 3.	Cody
> 4.	PAC
> 5.	Pentagon
> 6.	Fenix
> 7.	Hangman
> 8.	Havoc
> 9.	Daniels
> 10.	Kazarian
> 11.	Sky
> 12.	MJF
> 13.	Janela
> 14.	Trent
> 15.	Chuck
> 16.	CIMA
> 17.	Guevara
> 18.	Sonny Kiss
> 19.	Jungle Boy
> 
> *Tag Teams:*
> 
> 1.	The Young Bucks
> 2.	The Lucha Bros
> 3.	SCU
> 4.	Best Friends
> 5.	Strong Hearts
> 
> *Women:*
> 
> 1.	Britt Baker
> 2.	Penelope Ford
> 3.	Nyla Rose
> 4.	Kylie Rae
> 5.	Yuka Sakazaki
> 6.	Aja Kong
> 7.	Brandi
> 
> Not to mention partnerships with AAA and OWE. Now I don't know how many of these guys will be "full time" stars and how many will be per appearance guys, but overall it's a really good roster with some star power and and some diversity. The women's roster is a question mark for me considering I haven't seen most of these women wrestle.
> 
> I like their direction and they're proving at least now they don't need a bunch of big WWE names, especially when they have Jericho. Now if an Ambrose becomes available, obviously you get him. But I'm really interested to see what they do with this cast of characters.


Not looking too shabby. I didn't even know about Kazarian and Daniels signing until I read your post. Imagine if they end up getting Ambrose, The Usos, and Nakamura? That would be dope.


----------



## Surfboard

sim8 said:


> I liked the All In production. Don't remember a big outcry about it at the time. *I don't want something to look super slick like WWE, seems way too over produced. Need something a bit raw to have that sense of unpredictability and danger*


I agree with you on that, actually. I think WWE is way too over produced. But music playing at the wrong times and no one knowing what mic to use just feels shoddy.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

More than just the people they're signing, I'm stoked to see what they're going to let them do. Everything I'm seeing so far says this is a 180° turn from what WWE has done to pro wrestling. Where WWE scoops up workers from all over and molds them all into the WWE 'style', from the word-for-word promo scripting to the move-by-move match scripting, AEW is bringing in guys from completely diverse backgrounds, and all signs point to giving them all the freedom to display the best of all those different styles. I honestly don't care if they don't bring in another big name or not (though it would be cool if they do) -- I just want to see a roster full of good workers allowed to show off what they can do, and then let the best of them rise above the rest to become the real next stars of the business. Kind of like Kenny has been able to do -- and without WWE.


----------



## shandcraig

not sure everyone is aware but ALL IN production was provided by ROH production. So they just used whatever gear they had and made what they could from that. 


Noone went out and bought new stuff 



I'm sure AEW is going to have its own unquie look. I prefer steel stuff and themes wayyyyyyyy more than boring big ass stage sets full of screens in different shapes.


TNA had a really cool set i think in 2014 maybe earlier when they debuted on destination america. It had a feel like the very first thunder stage set that ended up not being used after the first time for some reason.



The TNA stage set when they had the row of lights with the rising screen was amazing cus it made the wrestlers seem like rock stars


----------



## sim8

Surfboard said:


> sim8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the All In production. Don't remember a big outcry about it at the time. *I don't want something to look super slick like WWE, seems way too over produced. Need something a bit raw to have that sense of unpredictability and danger*
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you on that, actually. I think WWE is way too over produced. But music playing at the wrong times and no one knowing what mic to use just feels shoddy.
Click to expand...


I admit it wasn't great when the mic didn't work (never great when your big new signee gets 'you fucked up' chants no matter how brief) or the music started playing early (Although Brandi did a good job recovering).


----------



## shandcraig

These were fun


----------



## FROSTY

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Double or Nothing needs another marquee matchup for me to be sold. Bucks/Lucha Bro's should be cool and Omega/Jericho II will be good but it's not enough for me. I don't care about Hangman vs PAC. Still a ton of time to build it up further and we don't know who Cody is facing yet.


That's honestly too bad because Pac vs Hangman should be a reallt good match.


----------



## FROSTY

shandcraig said:


> why do you need to be sold on just known names ? this is a bad mentality. Why dont you learn about the new ones . This is why people are loving NWA so much right now. They are able to take a random new person and tell there raw story and get people excited. Its a pretty amazing gift dave and billy have at doing this
> 
> 
> This is one thing that was good about TNA is so much talent coming in


Is NWA on TV, or where can I watch? I'm hoping they show at least some of the Crockett Cup on New Japan World.


----------



## Beatles123

RapShepard said:


> What are you babbling about? I said nothing negative about hardcore fans. Whether you admit it or not casual fans are very important to shit like this. If you had any sense you'd want AEW to have casual fans as that just makes them bigger and gets the talent paid more. I don't know why people like you take such offense to the fact not everybody wants to dedicate as much time to a form of entertainment as you. Get over yourself, you sound just as ridiculous as gamers who get upset that some people just want to play Call of Duty and sports games. Fans money spends the same whether it's a family going to a show, the guy that only tunes in to the big shows, or the fan that's at every event.


Because those people are what allow anything that passes into the mainstream to be whored out into the ground until it's so stale nothing can be done with it of value anymore. They don't decide what quality is, they LEETCH off of it. Versus someone that actually is a fan because they care about the actual thing they consume and want whats best for it. You get over YOURSELF. I love this industry and I'm not saying they aren't inevitable for success, but it's people that set out to keep things new that insure things survive. The people doing that are not casuals, because casuals don't care WHY or HOW something is, they only seek the fun of it and thats usually something safe and inoffensive they can be spoonfed easily and not have to think about.

You sound like the antitheses of anyone who complains about the soullessness of any mainstream art. if it were up to you we'd have never evolved music and You'd think there must be no WAY Black Sabbath could ever reach a casual audience, and if they did, you'd want all music to sound that way stay there,


----------



## Boldgerg

I really hope they go with the "less is more" feel for the stage sets, belts etc.

The whole feel of WWE's sets and belts is cringeworthy, OTT and sterile. You don't need all that hideous LED screens and lighting splatted all over every inch of the arena, and you dont need your belts to be a giant fucking logo.

Give us a more old school, more gritty, but impressive set and more prestigious feel with the belts. Think Raw is War/Nitro and winged eagle/big gold, and less the hideous mess WWE is today.


----------



## shandcraig

Boldgerg said:


> I really hope they go with the "less is more" feel for the stage sets, belts etc.
> 
> The whole feel of WWE's sets and belts is cringeworthy, OTT and sterile. You don't need all that hideous LED screens and lighting splatted all over every inch of the arena, and you dont need your belts to be a giant fucking logo.
> 
> Give us a more old school, more gritty, but impressive set and more prestigious feel with the belts. Think Raw is War/Nitro and winged eagle/big gold, and less the hideous mess WWE is today.


belts need to go back to the old ways.I dont know why people make belts the way they do now. So many colors and random shapes. I wanna see proper prestigious gold world logo belts with the brand in the middle 


the wwe belts now are hardly belts. Hardly even gold or silver on them 


and yes i would like a much less over the top stage set .But i think its important they use somethinhg that is more themed and unique. That dont mean it needs to be big or over the top 


Look at the nitro set for an example. Big arenas but smaller stage but was more effective for the wrestlers coming out of it or standing on it


----------



## FROSTY

sim8 said:


> Does anybody know when Ibushis contract with NJPW is up. Interested to see where he signs with next


Ibushi is freelance, he has no contract with NJPW. But he is still recovering from a concussion from Wrestle Kingdom 13. It's being reported by cageside seats that he is AEW bound once doctors clear him from concussion.



shandcraig said:


> that would be a good story. Also another good story could be him facing Cody in some good storyline. I mean in the last road to DON we saw cody at the end talk about calling someone and its clear it was not about Omega since the other day said he does not have anyone to face yet at the ppv. We know kenny will face Jericho
> 
> 
> SOOOOOOOOOO WHO is it ?


Golddust. It was a personal call, in other words, family. Just my opinion.


----------



## Chrome

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> Is NWA on TV, or where can I watch? I'm hoping they show at least some of the Crockett Cup on New Japan World.


Don't know about TV, but they have a Youtube channel:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSHCTJS2P4Hvu_reLKtiT6g/videos


----------



## FROSTY

Ace said:


> CODY better give me an AEW TV Championship :armfold


It must be the TV championship, hopefully a callback in design to the old 80's NWA/WCW design.


----------



## Erik.

Yeah, I hope it has a dark and grungy feel that's completely different to what the WWE is.

A more sports-like feeling of THOSE in the ring are the stars and the ones you pay to see. None of this lighting on the crowd or over the top staging. Obviously, it should look professional and big-league as opposed to something you'd expect to see from a bush league or an independent company but not over the top. 

In fact, the All-In stage would be perfect.

I really like how Cody is wanting the product to have more of a sports feel.

Interested to know how they're going to change the world and be fun though.










Just riddle that with AEW logos.


----------



## Beatles123

As far as the production the only thing wrong was some of the Mics going bad. Being like WWE isnt the point. Its just a matter of ironing out those kinks.

Oh, and telling Conrad to fuck off backstage and leaving commentary to excalibur. :tommy


----------



## shandcraig

If UFC gets to have zero stage sets and be a professional company well wrestling fans need to change there thought process. AEW should try to do the same or at least i mean have something a lot less over the top. Less is more


I just like seeing them come out of something that is themed that represents the brand or themed show and it feels meaningful. Like for an example you have monday night raw. Ok welll its called raw but theres nothing raw about the show theres nothing themed about the show. Then you have smackdown and its the exact same idea. No difference in feel


You have wwe go insane with wrestlamnia stage sets yet you have millions of people bitch about that event and out it went down in the ring.So you gotta ask yourself which would you prefer


----------



## EMGESP

For me I want to see a wrestling show that is shot way different, specifically in a more cinematic style. I think that would really stand out.


----------



## Jazminator

Have they announced who the play by play and color commentators are going to be yet?


----------



## shandcraig

Jazminator said:


> Have they announced who the play by play and color commentators are going to be yet?


not officially


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> not officially


I heard Guy-that-wasnt-Conrad say that Excalibur would "carry him" from now on. Id say Excallibur is going to do it which works great.


----------



## Boldgerg

Jazminator said:


> Have they announced who the play by play and color commentators are going to be yet?


Just give me Schiavone.

Double or Nothing opens with "Welcome to a landmark night in the industry!" :mark


----------



## Erik.

Wonder if WWE will ever ban their wrestlers from commenting on AEW stuff?


----------



## Rain

Erik. said:


> Wonder if WWE will ever ban their wrestlers from commenting on AEW stuff?


Probably as they're petty af


----------



## shandcraig

i personally think conrad is the perfect info announcer and play by play. I dont like gimmick announce people. I want someone to give me information that i need to know and someone that can call a fucking match properly. 


With someone else with some flavor talking with him sure but he knows how to talk with info and facts. He hosts so many different podcasts for a reason. The guy knows how to drive the topics


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> i personally think conrad is the perfect info announcer and play by play. I dont like gimmick announce people. I want someone to give me information that i need to know and someone that can call a fucking match properly.
> 
> 
> With someone else with some flavor talking with him sure but he knows how to talk with info and facts. He hosts so many different podcasts for a reason. The guy knows how to drive the topics


Really? Thats not what he sounded like to me. Are you sure you aren't thinking of the other guy? Guy-who-wasn't-Conrad?


----------



## Erik.

"It sounds super romantic when you think about it," Cody said. "Dusty Rhodes feuded with Vince McMahon, and he lost, and here is his youngest son who is going to go and try to cut Vince's head off."

Cody said while the storyline of recreating WCW and avenging his father "sounds super Game of Thrones," the thought is in the back of his mind.

"In the back of my mind, when it's just me, I think about it a lot," Cody admitted. "But then I have these guys with me who have different visions. You can't turn the clock on old wrestling. WCW was friggin' awesome. What AEW is going to be is a whole separate animal..."


----------



## Beatles123

Look at this. You can tell they're having super fun and i think that'll show in the product.


----------



## shandcraig

Beatles123 said:


> Look at this. You can tell they're having super fun and i think that'll show in the product.


WTF is this ? didnt he get that amazing pile driver 20 minutes before this ? How is he okay 


gaga


----------



## rbl85

shandcraig said:


> WTF is this ? didnt he get that amazing pile driver 20 minutes before this ? How is he okay
> 
> 
> gaga


Not him


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Guys....Jericho, AND Omega?

My lady bits just exploded.


----------



## Beatles123

Catalanotto said:


> Guys....Jericho, AND Omega?
> 
> My lady bits just exploded.


Yup! Did you see them in NJPW? :mark


----------



## FROSTY

Catalanotto said:


> Guys....Jericho, AND Omega?
> 
> My lady bits just exploded.


:woo


----------



## RapShepard

Beatles123 said:


> Because those people are what allow anything that passes into the mainstream to be whored out into the ground until it's so stale nothing can be done with it of value anymore. They don't decide what quality is, they LEETCH off of it. Versus someone that actually is a fan because they care about the actual thing they consume and want whats best for it. You get over YOURSELF. I love this industry and I'm not saying they aren't inevitable for success, but it's people that set out to keep things new that insure things survive. The people doing that are not casuals, because casuals don't care WHY or HOW something is, they only seek the fun of it and thats usually something safe and inoffensive they can be spoonfed easily and not have to think about.
> 
> You sound like the antitheses of anyone who complains about the soullessness of any mainstream art. if it were up to you we'd have never evolved music and You'd think there must be no WAY Black Sabbath could ever reach a casual audience, and if they did, you'd want all music to sound that way stay there,


How pretentious could you possibly be lol. Fans like you are annoying, because you don't create anything, yet want to set rules on what should be created, and dictate how it's allowed to be enjoyed. At least be in the industry before you try to be a gatekeeper. Silliest thing is you actually think you're special because "I care how it's made, I care about the passion behind it man, my fandom drives art" :lmao. Who fucking talks and thinks like that? You probably watch Joey Ryan dickflip somebody thinking "God I'm such a good wrestling fan, those casuals don't know how to really enjoy this art". 

Fans like you just want to feel like you're apart of something special and in on the ground floor, and AEW sold you that. Which props to them, but you don't realize you're a new age mark and it's hilarious. They sold you so hard, that you think you're actually doing something special by supporting a wrestling company. You're going to have a breakdown when you see even the minor changes The elite has to make to their "art" because they're now doing big time business.


----------



## FROSTY

RapShepard said:


> How pretentious could you possibly be lol. Fans like you are annoying, because you don't create anything, yet want to set rules on what should be created, and dictate how it's allowed to be enjoyed. At least be in the industry before you try to be a gatekeeper. Silliest thing is you actually think you're special because "I care how it's made, I care about the passion behind it man, my fandom drives art" :lmao. Who fucking talks and thinks like that? You probably watch Joey Ryan dickflip somebody thinking "God I'm such a good wrestling fan, those casuals don't know how to really enjoy this art".
> 
> Fans like you just want to feel like you're apart of something special and in on the ground floor, and AEW sold you that. Which props to them, but you don't realize you're a new age mark and it's hilarious. They sold you so hard, that you think you're actually doing something special by supporting a wrestling company. You're going to have a breakdown when you see even the minor changes The elite has to make to their "art" because they're now doing big time business.


I bet you're a hit at party's.

It's a old often used joke but I think it applies well here.


----------



## RapShepard

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> I bet you're a hit at party's.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a old often used joke but I think it applies well here.


You and Beatles go to parties wondering "are they even passionate about beer pong? Do they know it's history? Bud Light this is casual beer"


----------



## shandcraig

now now girls we've all been having a respectful debate on random shit.No reason to take it over board


----------



## FROSTY

RapShepard said:


> You and Beatles go to parties wondering "are they even passionate about beer pong? Do they know it's history? Bud Light this is casual beer"


Don't lump me in with this nonsense, I was just pointing out as usual your need to take the fun out of anything you're discussing. You're a very debbie downer of a poster, it's pretty common knowledge around here.


----------



## Beatles123

RapShepard said:


> How pretentious could you possibly be lol. Fans like you are annoying, because you don't create anything, yet want to set rules on what should be created, and dictate how it's allowed to be enjoyed. At least be in the industry before you try to be a gatekeeper. Silliest thing is you actually think you're special because "I care how it's made, I care about the passion behind it man, my fandom drives art" :lmao. Who fucking talks and thinks like that? You probably watch Joey Ryan dickflip somebody thinking "God I'm such a good wrestling fan, those casuals don't know how to really enjoy this art".
> 
> Fans like you just want to feel like you're apart of something special and in on the ground floor, and AEW sold you that. Which props to them, but you don't realize you're a new age mark and it's hilarious. They sold you so hard, that you think you're actually doing something special by supporting a wrestling company. You're going to have a breakdown when you see even the minor changes The elite has to make to their "art" because they're now doing big time business.


Guess what, buddy?! Jokes on you. I DO create My own art. I know what its like to be pressured in doing the same tired schlock over and over. Anyone can do that. It takes integrity not to do that and I credit AEW not falling into that trap so far And I "SUPPORT" people that actually want to move the medium FORWARD instead of being stuck 20 years in the past. I don't strive to be just another generic, dime a dozen person in my feild just because it "Sells." I get more happiness from the effort i put into it, and so do those that consume my work. I put my passion into it, and I sure as hell don't need to listen to you tell me what I dunno what im talking about when I do this shit for a career.

With every fiber of my being, I say to you you're BULLSHIT. Watch who you step to next time.


----------



## FROSTY

shandcraig said:


> now now girls we've all been having a respectful debate on random shit.No reason to take it over board


All I did was make a old joke, the fun police is the one getting over dramatic :lol


----------



## RapShepard

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> Don't lump me in with this nonsense, I was just pointing out as usual your need to take the fun out of anything you're discussing. You're a very debbie downer of a poster, it's pretty common knowledge around here.


Oh yeah how so lol? Is it me enjoying WWE and not shitting on it constantly or the long posts? Because I've been fairly positive in this circle jerk thread of "AEW is my favorite promotion now".


----------



## shandcraig

RapShepard said:


> Oh yeah how so lol? Is it me enjoying WWE and not shitting on it constantly or the long posts? Because I've been fairly positive in this circle jerk thread of "AEW is my favorite promotion now".


You're now starting to reveal yourself haha. The truth comes out fpalm


----------



## FROSTY

shandcraig said:


> You're now starting to reveal yourself haha. The truth comes out fpalm


Yep, lol. The guy is always like this, hence the "bet you're fun at party's" joke :lol


----------



## RapShepard

Beatles123 said:


> Guess what, buddy?! Jokes on you. I DO create My own art. I know what its like to be pressured in doing the same tired schlock over and over. Anyone can do that. It takes integrity not to do that and I credit AEW not falling into that trap so far And I "SUPPORT" people that actually want to move the medium FORWARD instead of being stuck 20 years in the past. I don't strive to be just another generic, dime a dozen person in my feild just because it "Sells." I get more happiness from the effort i put into it, and so do those that consume my work. I put my passion into it, and I sure as hell don't need to listen to you tell me what I dunno what im talking about when I do this shit for a career.
> 
> With every fiber of my being, I say to you you're BULLSHIT. Watch who you step to next time.


Is you're art in wrestling though? Because if it's not all of what I said stands. Unless you're in the industry, you're just gate keeping while making nothing of your own in the medium. Wanting to feel special because "I support AEW".


----------



## Beatles123

RapShepard said:


> Oh yeah how so lol? Is it me enjoying WWE and not shitting on it constantly or the long posts? Because I've been fairly positive in this circle jerk thread of "AEW is my favorite promotion now".


Absolutely no one has been doing this the entire thread. (Well, McGee, but Ironically.)

I'm morso annoyed at you because your view is so backwards and dated. You're on a wrestling forum. Either be part of the community that love it all or keep your vanilla taste, but don't bitch at those of us hoping for more.


----------



## RapShepard

shandcraig said:


> You're now starting to reveal yourself haha. The truth comes out fpalm


Crazy enough you can have some interest in AEW and what they'll do without being Beatles. He came after me for daring to assert that casuals matter


----------



## Beatles123

RapShepard said:


> Is you're art in wrestling though? Because if it's not all of what I said stands. Unless you're in the industry, you're just gate keeping while making nothing of your own in the medium. Wanting to feel special because "I support AEW".


Completely wrong again. Even if I wasn't in the field physically, anyone who has a genuine appreciation and study's it has the right to seperate their view of good wrestling from bad. Even you.

I'm sorry your idea of "gatekeeping" dictates that I can identify those that are casual enough to stay complacent with what they enjoy.


----------



## shandcraig

i have no idea what that guys rambling about but lets just move on. Soooooooooooooooooo lets talk about what belts we think they will have


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> i have no idea what that guys rambling about but lets just move on. Soooooooooooooooooo lets talk about what belts we think they will have


Indeed. My apologies.

But yeah, a net championship seems logical. Only defended on webshows with the entire feud built up online. That'd be cool.


----------



## shandcraig

Beatles123 said:


> Indeed. My apologies.
> 
> But yeah, a net championship seems logical. Only defended on webshows with the entire feud built up online. That'd be cool.




I personally feel the name internet or web is never going to feel important and always feel cheesy. Just like relating to social media or something haha. 


Social media championship. Either way the direction they are going i have a strong feeling they will not be using that type of belt. 


Its tough though because i cant see if they would use a mid card belt or not and if they did what they would use.


Since wwe does not use tv belt it could work


----------



## RapShepard

Beatles123 said:


> Absolutely no one has been doing this the entire thread. (Well, McGee, but Ironically.)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm morso annoted at you because your view is so backwards and dated. You're on a wrestling forum. Either be part of the community that love it pr keep your vanilla taste, but don't bitch at those of us hoping for more.


Annoyed at me for what? Your whole thing came from me daring to mention that casuals actually matter and is what keeps WWE in such, because you took that as some hardcore fan diss. I post on this site daily, clearly I'm not some casual fan of wrestling. But just because I'm a hardcore fan doesn't mean I have to lose sight of the fact, I'm not the norm. 

And again I've set nothing negative without merit. I've had valid questions for a company that's not even started. Whether The Elite will over book themselves is a valid concern. You can say "oh they're The Elite they'll play fair". But wrestling history shows active wrestlers running the booking rarely share the wealth. Will their approach be appealing on a mass scale is important. Because if it's not that could potentially be a problem for them considering the bulk of the money isn't coming from the Elite. Just look at how many times Panda Energy took money away from Dixie. 

Those are a lot different from "It's all fucking midgets with no characters kicking and flipping, this shit wont draw a fly."


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> I personally feel the name internet or web is never going to feel important and always feel cheesy. Just like relating to social media or something haha.
> 
> 
> Social media championship. Either way the direction they are going i have a strong feeling they will not be using that type of belt.
> 
> 
> Its tough though because i cant see if they would use a mid card belt or not and if they did what they would use.
> 
> 
> Since wwe does not use tv belt it could work


Social media to me seems to imply things like twitter beefs and things that seem petty. a "Cyber Championship" seems fighting.


----------



## shandcraig

Beatles123 said:


> Social media to me seems to imply things like twitter beefs and things that seem petty. a "Cyber Championship" seems fighting.


thats fair, I dont see it. More importantly i dont see them with the direction it seems they wanna go using it. But id support it if they got behind something like that. Its clear they wanna have matches seem important so the belts will be valued clearly


----------



## Chrome

shandcraig said:


> i have no idea what that guys rambling about but lets just move on. Soooooooooooooooooo lets talk about what belts we think they will have


Yeah, let's chill guys. To answer the question, probably start with:

-world title
-tag titles
-women's title

And a midcard belt of some kind as well. I would also think about maybe creating a Deathmatch championship that's contested only in Death matches, similar to the Hardcore title once upon a time. With Jimmy Havoc on board, as well as a chance at getting Ambrose/Moxley, it makes sense imo.


----------



## FROSTY

shandcraig said:


> thats fair, I dont see it. More importantly i dont see them with the direction it seems they wanna go using it. But id support it if they got behind something like that. Its clear they wanna have matches seem important so the belts will be valued clearly


I want a TV title with a old school design like this


----------



## Beatles123

RapShepard said:


> Annoyed at me for what? Your whole thing came from me daring to mention that casuals actually matter and is what keeps WWE in such, because you took that as some hardcore fan diss. I post on this site daily, clearly I'm not some casual fan of wrestling. But just because I'm a hardcore fan doesn't mean I have to lose sight of the fact, I'm not the norm.
> 
> And again I've set nothing negative without merit. I've had valid questions for a company that's not even started. Whether The Elite will over book themselves is a valid concern. You can say "oh they're The Elite they'll play fair". But wrestling history shows active wrestlers running the booking rarely share the wealth. Will their approach be appealing on a mass scale is important. Because if it's not that could potentially be a problem for them considering the bulk of the money isn't coming from the Elite. Just look at how many times Panda Energy took money away from Dixie.
> 
> Those are a lot different from "It's all fucking midgets with no characters kicking and flipping, this shit wont draw a fly."


So what if you post online?! It doesn't mean your opinions aren't valid (even if I may disagree) and by us going back and forth like this ACTUALLY debating the merits of what we consume, we do more good for the buisness than a casual fan ever will. THAT is my point for now. Fuck everything else. What I'm after is for you to realize that hardcore fans mean more than you are willing to admit. That is a problem in the industry, and while you may not take that as far as some old foegies in wrestling do, the sooner wrestling fans stop demeaning themselves, the better.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Personally I think they should have some sort of Internet title because it feels very current given the internet is such a big thing nowadays. Maybe not call it the internet title but as someone said maybe call it a cyber title?

And then of course you have your tag belts and women's belts.

I think maybe a hardcore title down the line? 

And as far as the look of the belts...I hope they do something different. I'm with Beatles who said they want to see wrestling for forward and I think making the belts a different look would reflect that. The Gold plates with black straps is boring and plain to me. Make them look different and unique but make them look GOOD is all I ask.


----------



## Beatles123

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Personally I think they should have some sort of Internet title because it feels very current given the internet is such a big thing nowadays. Maybe not call it the internet title but as someone said maybe call it a cyber title?
> 
> And then of course you have your tag belts and women's belts.
> 
> I think maybe a hardcore title down the line?
> 
> And as far as the look of the belts...I hope they do something different. I'm with Beatles who said they want to see wrestling for forward and I think making the belts a different look would reflect that. The Gold plates with black straps is boring and plain to me. Make them look different and unique but make them look GOOD is all I ask.


I could see something like the ROH pure title being a thing.


----------



## Chrome

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Personally I think they should have some sort of Internet title because it feels very current given the internet is such a big thing nowadays. Maybe not call it the internet title but as someone said maybe call it a cyber title?
> 
> And then of course you have your tag belts and women's belts.
> 
> I think maybe a hardcore title down the line?
> 
> And as far as the look of the belts...*I hope they do something different.* I'm with Beatles who said they want to see wrestling for forward and I think making the belts a different look would reflect that. The Gold plates with black straps is boring and plain to me. Make them look different and unique but make them look GOOD is all I ask.


Maybe allow each new champion to create their own custom belt?


----------



## shandcraig

Chrome said:


> Maybe allow each new champion to create their own custom belt?


WHAT ? THAT is the absolute last thing they should do. Why would you want them to do that ? First off it creates a path of not having a prestigious world belt that everyone is fighting for.So you win a belt and to get rid of it to bring out your own gimmick belt ? Its a horrible idea if you want to bring credibility to having champions and thats what AEW wants to do. They want matches to mean something so its clear they want important belts and that is the least important thing to do.

Plus its a complete tacky wwe rip off of its no longer important belts for that very reason


----------



## RapShepard

Beatles123 said:


> So what if you post online?! It doesn't mean your opinions aren't valid (even if I may disagree) and by us going back and forth like this ACTUALLY debating the merits of what we consume, we do more good for the buisness than a casual fan ever will. THAT is my point for now. Fuck everything else. What I'm after is for you to realize that hardcore fans mean more than you are willing to admit. That is a problem in the industry, and while you may not take that as far as some old foegies in wrestling do, the sooner wrestling fans stop demeaning themselves, the better.


Think about how much micro transactions are hated in video games. You look at any serious gaming outlet and the shit is dispised. Yet a lot of new AAA games find ways to implement some form of them, even if it's not pay to win. A Battle Front 2 blowback is the exception. It took RE 6 to be a critical and commercial failure before Capcom listened to fans on wanting it to go back to actual survival horror. Or look at how unceremoniously Konami kicked out Kojima and then did whatever the hell they wanted with his creation. 


I don't think that hardcore fans don't matter. Hardcore fans ultimately are always going to be the life blood of a company, because they're going to be there when nobody else is. But because of that, most major companies only truly listen to that fan base when they're fucking up to the max or to small to not listen


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Beatles123 said:


> I could see something like the ROH pure title being a thing.


That'd be better honestly.


----------



## RapShepard

The best thing they could do with the Belt is go all gold plated with black accentuating any designs that need to stand out. With a black strap. Also don't over emphasize the company logo. Do a small logo that let's folk know it's AEW, without it being the prominent feature of the main plate. Maybe use the side plates to feature an American, Chinese, Canadian, and Mexican flag to further show it's a world title. I dig how some boxing belts have a bunch of flags on them


----------



## Y.2.J

I feel like AEW will go down the NXT route.

3 Titles to start off, which I think is a good idea.

AEW World Championship
Women's Championship
Tag-team Championships

A very common complaint in current day WWE is that there's too many titles/don't feel special enough.

I think it's a good move to start with those 3 and then introduce a mid-card belt if needed.


----------



## shandcraig

RapShepard said:


> The best thing they could do with the Belt is go all gold plated with black accentuating any designs that need to stand out. With a black strap. Also don't over emphasize the company logo. Do a small logo that let's folk know it's AEW, without it being the prominent feature of the main plate. Maybe use the side plates to feature an American, Chinese, Canadian, and Mexican flag to further show it's a world title. I dig how some boxing belts have a bunch of flags on them


Agree about the flags like what NWA has. Also love how NJPW has everyones name continue to be on the belt that has won it


----------



## RapShepard

shandcraig said:


> Agree about the flags like what NWA has. Also love how NJPW has everyones name continue to be on the belt that has won it


Didn't know that about the names that's pretty neat. But yeah something about flags just makes it feel officially more of a world title lol.


----------



## shandcraig

RapShepard said:


> Didn't know that about the names that's pretty neat. But yeah something about flags just makes it feel officially more of a world title lol.


yep and NOT fucking creating costume belts for each wrestler that win the belt. Gotta be the one of the lamest idea ever that complety takes value away from even having a belt for your brand. One belt that is the most imporant belt and thats it.


----------



## RapShepard

shandcraig said:


> yep and NOT fucking creating costume belts for each wrestler that win the belt. Gotta be the one of the lamest idea ever that complety takes value away from even having a belt for your brand. One belt that is the most imporant belt and thats it.


Well damn lol. I have to admit I've rarely been disappointed by a "I created the belt in my image" moment lol. Like I was perfect age for the spinner US and WWE title, thought Edge's mockery of that was cool, really liked Jeff's custom TNA belt, and think Bryan's is kick ass. Now I do think when it's done it's ridiculous for a Cena type situation where it's the permanent belt is shit. Though with them being new that shouldn't be on the radar anytime soon.


----------



## shandcraig

RapShepard said:


> Well damn lol. I have to admit I've rarely been disappointed by a "I created the belt in my image" moment lol. Like I was perfect age for the spinner US and WWE title, thought Edge's mockery of that was cool, really liked Jeff's custom TNA belt, and think Bryan's is kick ass. Now I do think when it's done it's ridiculous for a Cena type situation where it's the permanent belt is shit. Though with them being new that shouldn't be on the radar anytime soon.


my point is it completly devalues the point of a belt having any kinda prestigious feel . Thats why you need to have one belt that people fight for it its important. Not replaced with a wood hemp belt because of a storyline


----------



## RapShepard

shandcraig said:


> my point is it completly devalues the point of a belt having any kinda prestigious feel . Thats why you need to have one belt that people fight for it its important. Not replaced with a wood hemp belt because of a storyline


Agree to disagree on that. Though I get what you're saying that, a superstar showing a belt is beneath them can be perceived badly.


----------



## Donnie

Fenix just got hurt at a AAW show. He was loaded into an ambulance :mj2


----------



## Chrome

Ace said:


> Fenix just got hurt at a AAW show. He was loaded into an ambulance :mj2


Heard about that. :mj2

Hopefully it's a quick recovery.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

shandcraig said:


> I personally feel the name internet or web is never going to feel important and always feel cheesy. Just like relating to social media or something haha.
> 
> 
> Social media championship. Either way the direction they are going i have a strong feeling they will not be using that type of belt.
> 
> 
> Its tough though because i cant see if they would use a mid card belt or not and if they did what they would use.
> 
> 
> Since wwe does not use tv belt it could work


Exactly. It's about wrestling, not a collective of self-important keyboard warriors. And yeah, I'm including myself in that broadstroke generalization. I just think anything that calls out the sub-population that makes up the internet fans or that festering fucking pustule on humanity called social media is a dumb idea. (Sorry chrome, nothing personal...)


----------



## NXT Only

I’ve always wanted a “Submission” champion. Brings a unique feel to matches since they have to end in a tap out and putting your opponent to sleep. 

With them partnering with OWE and AAA I def think we get a Cruiserweight title. 

-World Champion
-Tag Champions
-Women’s Champion
-Cruiserweight Champion

Down the road maybe a couple years from now through more roster building I think we see 2 or 3 more belts out of the following

-Women’s Tag
-Six Man Tag
-Intercontinental type of Champion 
-Television Champion
-Jr World Champion

Or something completely unique to AEW like a Submission champion(if one doesn’t exist somewhere) 

I don’t mind have a lot of belts as long as they’ve been built up properly and more belts means they all do not have to defended every month. Your big shows can feature the World Championship while a smaller show can focus on the Tag Titles or Jr World Champion. 

I would only want the World Championship being defended maybe 5 or 6 times a year, shoot maybe 3 or 4 if possible.


----------



## Beatles123

Ace said:


> Fenix just got hurt at a AAW show. He was loaded into an ambulance :mj2


FUCK! Who can they get now?


----------



## Donnie

Beatles123 said:


> FUCK! Who can they get now?


They can do Best Friends vs Bucks, but that's pretty played out. 

Maybe they ask IMPACT to borrow LAX.


----------



## Taroostyles

Still have 3 and a half months before the show, Fenix could be back in plenty of time depending on the nature of the injury.


----------



## RiverFenix

I like the idea of the belt having the names of all past holders on it - like the Stanley Cup in hockey, by far the best trophy in pro sports. Just the name and maybe home country flag. Maybe have a small name plate of the current holder on the front and when they lose it, the name plate is moved off to the strap portion and the new title holder's name goes on the front.


----------



## Erik.

What a shame they can't just have the big gold belt.

Instant prestige.


----------



## V-Trigger

Cody is a NWA/WCW mark so expect something similar to it.


----------



## Beatles123

V-Trigger said:


> Cody is a NWA/WCW mark so expect something similar to it.


Not really a mark. more like part of that linage.


----------



## Donnie

CODY is going to bankrupt a billionaire, unlike Dusty who only bankrupted a millionaire :banderas


----------



## TD Stinger

Sucks to see anyone get hurt.

If Fenix is still out 3 1/2 months from now when Double or Nothing takes place, then I'm more worried for his long term future.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

Taroostyles said:


> Still have 3 and a half months before the show, Fenix could be back in plenty of time depending on the nature of the injury.


This keeps getting overlooked. Has there been anything close to a definitive announcement of a TV deal? Still some time to be had, Fenix... if completely necessary (which I don't see for the first show/DON) he'll hopefully recover in time. If AEW is here to stay and a force to be reckoned with, it's ok too hold off on _some_ at first.


----------



## Y.2.J

Erik. said:


> What a shame they can't just have the big gold belt.
> 
> Instant prestige.





V-Trigger said:


> Cody is a NWA/WCW mark so expect something similar to it.


Big gold belt. :banderas


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1094167462193610753


----------



## rbl85

I guess he got a concussion


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Meltzer and Gonzales' interviews with Omega and Tony Khan are well worth the listen if you're interested in AEW, especially the one with Omega. Good stuff.


----------



## shandcraig

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Meltzer and Gonzales' interviews with Omega and Tony Khan are well worth the listen if you're interested in AEW, especially the one with Omega. Good stuff.




the one when Ken talks about how NJPW was embarrassed there own guys didn't draw ? I was pretty shocked bu some of that . More shocked ken would talk about it if hes like to work with them still 

I missed the Tony one, What did he say


----------



## Booooo

If Cody is planning on bringing a product similar to the old WCW, then im all aboard this hype train..........

The Big Gold belt is one of the most iconic in wrestling history. Something similar would be cool......


----------



## shandcraig

Booooo said:


> If Cody is planning on bringing a product similar to the old WCW, then im all aboard this hype train..........
> 
> The Big Gold belt is one of the most iconic in wrestling history. Something similar would be cool......




Did he mention anything about this or just what you want ? It would make a lot of sense to not be like wwe. Nitro set is one of the best sets ever because it just made such an impact with wrestlers coming out of that steel and lights.. It dont need to be big dammit. 


Be cool if they started doing themes again


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> Did he mention anything about this or just what you want ? It would make a lot of sense to not be like wwe. Nitro set is one of the best sets ever because it just made such an impact with wrestlers coming out of that steel and lights.. It dont need to be big dammit.
> 
> 
> Be cool if they started doing themes again


Well remember the vid i posted? He and Nick were talking about how fans liked the logo, then he said to Nick, "They're gonna love the...........Well~ " I wonder if he meant the belt? :mark


----------



## shandcraig

Beatles123 said:


> Well remember the vid i posted? He and Nick were talking about how fans liked the logo, then he said to Nick, "They're gonna love the...........Well~ " I wonder if he meant the belt? :mark


Sorry i dont get how it relates to wcw ? haha . But yes the logo is good and it does remind me of wcw and the graphics at the end of the videos is very wcw. 

CHARACTER


----------



## Booooo

shandcraig said:


> Did he mention anything about this or just what you want ? It would make a lot of sense to not be like wwe. Nitro set is one of the best sets ever because it just made such an impact with wrestlers coming out of that steel and lights.. It dont need to be big dammit.
> 
> 
> Be cool if they started doing themes again


Just what I want, but recently him and one of the bucks did reference taking some inspiration from the old WCW....
https://youtu.be/p--WCxL4Dns?t=344

Also I agree the Nitro set was the shit.


----------



## shandcraig

Ok i watched the video, Missed it posted earlier. Thats what i thought all along it would have some old school elements with modern. I mean the logo on its own reminds me of a modern version of a old school logo. 


I wonder what cody meant by i have a personal situation. I mean maybe he means health or maybe he means talking about trying to wrestle his brother. Which would be a fun tribute match


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

shandcraig said:


> the one when Ken talks about how NJPW was embarrassed there own guys didn't draw ? I was pretty shocked bu some of that . More shocked ken would talk about it if hes like to work with them still
> 
> I missed the Tony one, What did he say


It's an hour long interview so they covered a lot of topics, like his background as a fan, what he does for Fulham, Jaguars and TruMedia, their vision for the AEW, possible partnerships with other companies etc. Bunch of stuff that he couldn't really talk about yet too like the TV deal. Sounded really optimistic and confident though.


----------



## shandcraig

the dynamite name has really grown on me. Its clear they will present it in a themed manner and get behind the meaning of the name.


something that causes or may cause great shock or excitement:

dynamite (= could cause big political problems).

Also they continue to talk about things in a way where they want to present things with surprise factor too which is something we never see anymore compared to the old days


----------



## Yato

Finally was able to watch the Double or Nothing rally today. I wasn't familiar with everyone they introduced, but that's a good thing. It's nice to see different people instead of the usual suspects.


----------



## Empress

Happy that Fenix is going to be alright.

Cody Rhodes was the person that needed to give the wrestling world the shakeup its needed for so long. Looking forward to Omega and Jericho.


----------



## Ace

Haven't watched the presser/rally fully yet but I liked the things I've seen and hope they do more like it to build shows. I love the sports feel of it.

@Chrome any update on the section? Would be nice to create threads rather than having to go through the thread for signings and other news.


----------



## shandcraig

Donnie said:


> Haven't watched the presser/rally fully yet but I liked the things I've seen and hope they do more like it to build shows. I love the sports feel of it.
> 
> @Chrome any update on the section? Would be nice to create threads rather than having to go through the thread for signings and other news.



Dont ask haha,Its coming though but not until the ppv. Which is entirely fair


----------



## Ace

shandcraig said:


> Dont ask haha,Its coming though but not until the ppv. Which is entirely fair


 I want to completely drop WWE and a AEW section would help in doing that.


----------



## Y.2.J

Any word on where they will produce weekly shows?
Is it even confirmed that they will do weekly shows?

I mean, location wise. I wonder if they'll go to a sound stage in Universal Studios like TNA or a studio in LA? Or maybe even stick with the Las Vegas thing. Vegas would be pretty cool as it's the fight capital of the world, the big boxing & UFC PPVs are usually there, it could work in getting AEW's apparent niche of being more "sport-like"


----------



## Booooo

shandcraig said:


> the dynamite name has really grown on me. Its clear they will present it in a themed manner and get behind the meaning of the name.
> 
> 
> something that causes or may cause great shock or excitement:
> 
> dynamite (= could cause big political problems).
> 
> Also they continue to talk about things in a way where they want to present things with surprise factor too which is something we never see anymore compared to the old days


The name feels like a big throwback to "Nitro".....


----------



## TD Stinger

Y.2.J said:


> Any word on where they will produce weekly shows?
> Is it even confirmed that they will do weekly shows?
> 
> I mean, location wise. I wonder if they'll go to a sound stage in Universal Studios like TNA or a studio in LA? Or maybe even stick with the Las Vegas thing. Vegas would be pretty cool as it's the fight capital of the world, the big boxing & UFC PPVs are usually there, it could work in getting AEW's apparent niche of being more "sport-like"


We probably won't know that for awhile.

That to me is the biggest intrigue behind this new promotion if they do do weekly TV. Them selling out All In or Double or Nothing in an instant doesn't shock me or surprise me anymore.

To me their biggest challenge/question mark to come is what kind crowds they can do on a more consistent basis and how they maintain the buzz they have now.


----------



## Erik.

The ratings for their first televised Dynamite show are going to be huge (in relative to the fact it'll be their first ever show) because of the intrigue behind it all and the fact it'll be on a better station than TNA was, allegedly. 

The timing of AEW really could be its fortune. A lot of disgruntled WWE fans nowadays who are disillusioned with the product but I feel there's a lot of people who just watch because it's easy to tune in on a Monday instead of having to search out other promotions online. With AEW being an alternative on the Tuesday and easy to find on television, I could see it being good for them, especially early on and then it's down to them to keep the fans with good stories and great wrestling.


----------



## Chrome

Donnie said:


> Haven't watched the presser/rally fully yet but I liked the things I've seen and hope they do more like it to build shows. I love the sports feel of it.
> 
> @Chrome any update on the section? Would be nice to create threads rather than having to go through the thread for signings and other news.


Yeah, as Even Flow mentioned, we're gonna likely wait until the ppv. By then, we should know their weekly TV schedule and can start making separate threads for those.


----------



## Ace

Erik. said:


> The ratings for their first televised Dynamite show are going to be huge (in relative to the fact it'll be their first ever show) because of the intrigue behind it all and the fact it'll be on a better station than TNA was, allegedly.
> 
> The timing of AEW really could be its fortune. A lot of disgruntled WWE fans nowadays who are disillusioned with the product but I feel there's a lot of people who just watch because it's easy to tune in on a Monday instead of having to search out other promotions online. With AEW being an alternative on the Tuesday and easy to find on television, I could see it being good for them, especially early on and then it's down to them to keep the fans with good stories and great wrestling.


 I was saying the same thing in the chatbox. A lot of fans are fed up with the WWE and this would be something obtainable that isn't difficult to seek out they can switch to easily to get their wrestling fix.

Fingers crossed things go well and shows start airing internationally.

Khan needs to use his contacts to get Kenny, Jericho, Cody etc. doing mainstream gigs to promote shows.


----------



## Chrome

Donnie said:


> I was saying the same thing in the chatbox. A lot of fans are fed up with the WWE and this would be something obtainable that isn't difficult to seek out they can switch to easily to get their wrestling fix.
> 
> Fingers crossed things go well and shows start airing internationally.
> 
> Khan needs to use his contacts to get Kenny, Jericho, Cody etc. doing mainstream gigs to get people tuning in.


Being easily accessible will help quite a bit. Think what hurt LU so much was a lot of people didn't get El Rey, and trying to find the episode online was trying to find Bigfoot half the time. In AEW's case, being on TNT/TBS is great because they're in so many homes, and if they can get deals with Hulu/Netflix then that would be great too. And I'm sure they're working on hooking up the international fans as well.


----------



## Beatles123

Chrome said:


> Yeah, as Even Flow mentioned, we're gonna likely wait until the ppv. By then, we should know their weekly TV schedule and can start making separate threads for those.


Just make sure you give it a real section and not a subsection like Impact...:flair We want members to actually use it :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Brandi Rhodes Talks About How Equal Gender Pay Will Work In AEW


> In an interview with Wrestling Inc at the Double or Nothing Ticket Announcement Party, Brandi Rhodes spoke about the plan for equal pay between the genders in AEW will work, including establishing a base pay for the male and female wrestlers. Here are highlights:
> 
> On the base pay for incoming talent: “Obviously I’m under NDAs so I can’t tell you how much people make. So, if you’re someone coming straight from the indies, maybe you haven’t been on television for a while – if you’re male or female, you’re starting at the same spot. If you’re someone who has been on tv for a while and maybe you’ve been a champion at a company… there’s a lot of players who look the same whether they’re male or female. So, they start at the same spot.”
> 
> On how some companies treat male and female talent: “At places I’ve worked before, no matter what, you start at this [set level of pay] or this is your weekly or your per show. But then if you talk to a man, the per show is completely different and they may be a man who’s never been on tv before. I’ve worked for a company where I had a pay that was okay, but it was way below pays of people who had never been on tv before. I’ve been in this industry for a long time and worked for some of the top companies, so why is that? So that’s something we really didn’t want to do. We’re achieving that and it’s going really good right now. Everybody seems to be really happy so we’re gonna keep going.”


Source: https://411mania.com/wrestling/brandi-rhodes-equal-gender-aew/


----------



## Yato

Chrome said:


> Being easily accessible will help quite a bit. Think what hurt LU so much was a lot of people didn't get El Rey, and trying to find the episode online was trying to find Bigfoot half the time. In AEW's case, being on TNT/TBS is great because they're in so many homes, and if they can get deals with Hulu/Netflix then that would be great too. And I'm sure they're working on hooking up the international fans as well.


I think Hulu would be the way to go since new episodes would get added sooner allowing people to keep up with the product.

Seeing as LU failed on Netflix, I doubt they'd want to replace it with another wrestling product.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Empress said:


> Happy that Fenix is going to be alright.
> 
> Cody Rhodes was the person that needed to give the wrestling world the shakeup its needed for so long. Looking forward to Omega and Jericho.


Funny thing, when Cody left WWE, I was just hoping he'd be successful wherever he landed. I never in my wildest dreams imagined something like this happening. This isn't just retribution for himself, this is a real love for the business and a passion to make it more than Vince McMahon has allowed it to be up until now.


----------



## Even Flow

More of an update on Fenix:


> Rey Fenix did not suffer a stinger, as was originally believed, while performing last night for AAW in Austin, Texas. The stinger had been suspected since Fenix told those he felt as if his arms and legs were on fire after executing a backflip into a stunner on Myron Reed during the main event of last night's AAW show. It ws believed Fenixa didn't tuck his head properly while hitting the move. After the injury, Pentagon Jr. quickly hit a package piledriver on Reed's partner AR Fox, giving the Lucha Brothers the victory and the AAW Tag Team championship.
> 
> Fenix has been diagnosed with a muscle contusion of the neck, PWInsider.com has confirmed.
> 
> Fenix has been released from the hospital but will not be competing on tonight's House of Glory event in NYC. He has been told he needs several weeks of rest. There is no word whether Fenix will appear in a non-wrestling role on the show.


https://www.pwinsider.com/article.php?id=123998&p=1


----------



## Empress

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Funny thing, when Cody left WWE, I was just hoping he'd be successful wherever he landed. I never in my wildest dreams imagined something like this happening. This isn't just retribution for himself, this is a real love for the business and a passion to make it more than Vince McMahon has allowed it to be up until now.


That's a perfect way of putting it. I remember loving Cody when some just dismissed him as a midcarder for life, the guy who couldn't get over because of his lisp and stuck in the Stardust character. Still, there was always something about Cody that left an impression. He never went through the motions. No matter how many bad angles creative through at him, the passion was still there. He left the WWE with his heart for the business and could possibly be responsible for its next wave. There's something to be said about believing in yourself and having the will see it through. Granted, he's been helped by his connections in the business but I hope Cody can keep going the distance with this venture and not just to stick it to Vince. As you said, there's more to wrestling than just Vince McMahon's vision.


----------



## Beatles123

Can't believe some don't see what a blessing to the business Cody is. It's not about ring work. It's about his mindset and character. The people that say Cody is generic haven't been watching him enough.


----------



## Chrome

So when does Tyler Breeze's contract expire? He just jobbed to No Way Jose on Main Event, gotta say he's not really valued by WWE atm lol. Remember enjoying his work in NXT.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Chrome said:


> So when does Tyler Breeze's contract expire? He just jobbed to No Way Jose on Main Event, gotta say he's not really valued by WWE atm lol. *Remember enjoying his work in NXT*.


How many times have we heard this story now. That's gotta say something about what WWE has done to this business. Kenny Omega absolutely made the right move, risky as it may be. Just check out his last interview -- while he's very complimentary and professional about his interaction with WWE, he reveals a lot about why people like him, Cody, and probably Dean are picking AEW.


----------



## Beatles123

Reggie Dunlop said:


> How many times have we heard this story now. That's gotta say something about what WWE has done to this business. Kenny Omega absolutely made the right move, risky as it may be. Just check out his last interview -- while he's very complimentary and professional about his interaction with WWE, he reveals a lot about why people like him, Cody, and probably Dean are picking AEW.


Hell, there's literally a "What am I missing about Io Sharai?" thread going on RIGHT NOW! You know, It'd be funny if it weren't so sad. The WWE doesn't DESERVE the roster it has.


----------



## TD Stinger

Making it a point to try and watch at least one match or so of every new AEW talent I haven't seen before, starting with Kylie Rae. Here's one of her vs. Tessa Blanchard:






Very much a "cutesy" wrestler, but also very quick and fluid. If she can bring that on a regular basis to AEW, she'll be a gem for them.


----------



## Ace

Beatles123 said:


> Can't believe some don't see what a blessing to the business Cody is. It's not about ring work. It's about his mindset and character. The people that say Cody is generic haven't been watching him enough.


 I love the American Nightmare branding and his gimmick, he's done wonders to recreate himself and become someone many would follow. I'm not a fan but I respect his hustle and character work.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

TD Stinger said:


> Making it a point to try and watch at least one match or so of every new AEW talent I haven't seen before, starting with Kylie Rae. Here's one of her vs. Tessa Blanchard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very much a "cutesy" wrestler, but also very quick and fluid. If she can bring that on a regular basis to AEW, she'll be a gem for them.


She is definitely a good grab. And goddammit, how long is Tessa locked up in Impact? She'd be an awesome addition to AEW.


----------



## shandcraig

What do people expect? You can't have Hollywood writers writing wrestling. I'm sorry but it is a very different business. Look at the history of wrestling, it was people that love the business calling the shows and also the importance with wrestling letting wrestler's tell the story and not being step for step structured.

This is how the 90s was and look how much more natural it was. It also creates wrestler's. If it was not for competition you wouldn't have one company fuck up with a wrestler and have him leave and form into something else because he's mad. Stone cold as an example and he'll even AJ styles on his way out of tna. Sadly that AJ is gone cus he's in wwe


----------



## Erik.

I never watched TNA nor followed it in anyway - did they have Hollywood writers?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Erik. said:


> I never watched TNA nor followed it in anyway - did they have Hollywood writers?


I don't know for sure, and somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but I think they were (are?) a little more traditional, in that they have bookers and maybe writers lay out the basic story lines and angles, but give the workers a little more flexibility in executing it. I think they also give workers the characters they want, but I don't think they're as heavy-handed about it as WWE.


----------



## shandcraig

The biggest issue with TNA is they never had direction. They never had a brand. It always changed and they never stood behind the tna name so it was a waste


----------



## V-Trigger

Reggie Dunlop said:


> She is definitely a good grab. And goddammit, how long is Tessa locked up in Impact? She'd be an awesome addition to AEW.


She re-signed recently.


----------



## Beatles123

Yknow, all this AEW business reminds me of an old, old, old thread i made years ago questioning why it is people would rather go to WWE instead of saying no and growing a smaller fed instead. I recall mentioning how ECW's roster weren't about the money as much as they BELIEVED in the product, and I wondered why we didn't see any of that same integrity today.

...It really puts AEW into perspective. Here it is:

https://www.wrestlingforum.com/othe...go-wwe-than-help-their-own-company-great.html

Amazing, huh? :lenny

Times have changed for the better!


Edit: Damn, I had forgot ROH was on such a roll back then...LOL at those who thought they wouldn't be around in 3 years, ROH's doing very well right now,

MAN there was a lot of cynical pro-money views in that thread. I also was way too quick to concede my argument. It still holds up. "MONEY LOL" is not a good mindset for the industry as a whole to have.


----------



## TD Stinger

Reading through thread I think we need to realize that AEW can't take everyone in, nor can predict that they will do right by everyone so early in their existence.

Now if a guy like Ambrose does leave, yes I'd love to see him go there. And they should go after a name like that. But AEW already had a pretty loaded roster all things considered, with their main areas that still need some work are the Tag Team and Women's Division. Meaning they can't take everyone like Breeze, Rusev, Dillinger, etc. just because they may be used better in AEW.

And also, the great thing about AEW is that everyone big wrestling company is stepping up their game in going after talent, meaning you don't have necessarily have to be in one of those companies to find the right balance of money and creative fulfillment.



Beatles123 said:


> Yknow, all this AEW business reminds me of an old, old, old thread i made years ago questioning why it is people would rather go to WWE instead of saying no and growing a smaller fed instead. I recall mentioning how ECW's roster weren't about the money as much as they BELIEVED in the product, and I wondered why we didn't see any of that same integrity today.
> 
> ...It really puts AEW into perspective. Here it is:
> 
> https://www.wrestlingforum.com/othe...go-wwe-than-help-their-own-company-great.html
> 
> Amazing, huh? :lenny
> 
> Times have changed for the better!


It's an interesting point to make, but let's not forget the biggest reason that idea exists now is because AEW is being backed by a billionaire, and now have the power to pay guys comparable money to WWE.

You mention ECW, but a lot of those guys back then ended up leaving for WCW or WWF anyways despite their belief to follow the money. It's the same reason a guy like Daniel Bryan went to WWE in 2009, because he knew at the time if he wanted to retire comfortably one day, he had to make in WWE. And even a guy like Kenny would probably be in WWE right now if not for AEW and the money they can provide him to keep him away.

So yes, it is awesome that a small group in The Elite have created enough change where true competition might be possible again. But when the money is comparable, I don't look at it as some big sacrifice or noble deed that someone would choose to be in AEW over WWE to build that company.


----------



## Beatles123

TD Stinger said:


> Reading through thread I think we need to realize that AEW can't take everyone in, nor can predict that they will do right by everyone so early in their existence.
> 
> Now if a guy like Ambrose does leave, yes I'd love to see him go there. And they should go after a name like that. But AEW already had a pretty loaded roster all things considered, with their main areas that still need some work are the Tag Team and Women's Division. Meaning they can't take everyone like Breeze, Rusev, Dillinger, etc. just because they may be used better in AEW.
> 
> And also, the great thing about AEW is that everyone big wrestling company is stepping up their game in going after talent, meaning you don't have necessarily have to be in one of those companies to find the right balance of money and creative fulfillment.
> 
> 
> 
> It's an interesting point to make, but let's not forget the biggest reason that idea exists now is because AEW is being backed by a billionaire, and now have the power to pay guys comparable money to WWE.
> 
> You mention ECW, but a lot of those guys back then ended up leaving for WCW or WWF anyways despite their belief to follow the money. It's the same reason a guy like Daniel Bryan went to WWE in 2009, because he knew at the time if he wanted to retire comfortably one day, he had to make in WWE. And even a guy like Kenny would probably be in WWE right now if not for AEW and the money they can provide him to keep him away.
> 
> So yes, it is awesome that a small group in The Elite have created enough change where true competition might be possible again. But when the money is comparable, I don't look at it as some big sacrifice or noble deed that someone would choose to be in AEW over WWE to build that company.


The point is that AEW happened in the first place because of All In, and All In happened because a few wrestlers had passion enough for the INDUSTRY of wrestling to say no to feeding the beast that's killing it in the minds of many people. At some point, SOMEONE flat out had to simply believe there could be another way to go....and now, GOD WILLING, soon we may have it.


----------



## Erik.

What AEW need to do is get far away from being ROH II as possible.


----------



## TD Stinger

Beatles123 said:


> The point is that AEW happened in the first place because of All In, and All In happened because a few wrestlers had passion enough for the INDUSTRY of wrestling to say no to feeding the beast that's killing it in the minds of many people. At some point, SOMEONE flat out had to simply believe there could be another way to go....and now, GOD WILLING, soon we may have it.


And again, I applaud guys like Cody, Omega, and The Bucks for creating this environment where this is possible. But even despite All In and other milestones along the way, if there is no Khan family coming into play to offer comparable money, based off Omega's own comments recently, he's probably in WWE right now. And the rest of the Elite might have followed him there.

So yeah, the passion did create this. But for as much as people want to say it's not the case, money is still king and made their decisions a hell of a lot easier. And am I saying there's anything wrong with that? Hell no, it's the only way someone was ever going to at least make a dent in the WWE armor.


----------



## Beatles123

TD Stinger said:


> And again, I applaud guys like Cody, Omega, and The Bucks for creating this environment where this is possible. But even despite All In and other milestones along the way, if there is no Khan family coming into play to offer comparable money, based off Omega's own comments recently, he's probably in WWE right now. And the rest of the Elite might have followed him there.
> 
> So yeah, the passion did create this. But for as much as people want to say it's not the case, money is still king and made their decisions a hell of a lot easier. And am I saying there's anything wrong with that? Hell no, it's the only way someone was ever going to at least make a dent in the WWE armor.


They didn't anticipate the Khan's doing this though. In fact as far as I know they were already planning more shows like this before he approached them. My point is that it took someone NOT to be motivated by money in order for this to happen. Hell, the Bucks were already offered contracts and turned them down. The thing is that if everyone had just kept going to WWE we never would have even had this chance at something different. It took someone saying NO to the machine, which is what my thread was about in 2011. Khan would never have shown all the interest he did had the scene not been littered with people wanting to CREATE rather than get paid.


----------



## TD Stinger

Beatles123 said:


> They didn't anticipate the Khan's doing this. In fact as far as I know they were already planning more shows like this before he approached them. My point is that it took someone NOT to be motivated by money in order for this to happen. Hell, the Bucks were already offered contracts and turned them down. The thing is that if everyone had just kept going to WWE we never would have even had this chance at something different. It took someone saying NO to the machine, which is what my thread was about in 2011. Khan would never have shown all the interest he did had the scene not been littered with people wanting to CREATE rather than get paid.


That's what they say (about doing more shows) and I believe them but they were all still negotiating with WWE and were going to negotiate with them despite that. And from what I can tell, The Bucks negotiated with WWE while they knew AEW was looking possible, and turned down a great WWE deal to be the EVP's of this new venture and all the perks that went with that. Remember, the reports of AEW go as far back as October of last year, so The Bucks knew what they were getting into when negotiating with WWE because they had AEW in their back pocket, so to say.

And even ignoring AEW for example, I'm sure people had the same thought about Kenny and NJPW. "He's changing the world there, he doesn't have to go to WWE." And yet despite that, Omega, again, based off his own words would have gone to WWE right now had AEW not been in the picture to offer him comparable money.

The only point I'm making is that people act like there's some kind of nobleness and integrity behind all of this when the #1 factor is still money. Because despite what guys like The Bucks and Omega have said, they could be in WWE right now. And the only reason they aren't is because a billionaire came in.

This sounds like I'm shitting on them, absolutely not. I applaud them for taking this risk. But you say they said "NO" to the machine. They were negotiating with the machine up until now. And they said "NO" because another money man came into play, not just because of passion and integrity and changing the business.


----------



## Beatles123

TD Stinger said:


> That's what they say (about doing more shows) and I believe them but they were all still negotiating with WWE and were going to negotiate with them despite that. And from what I can tell, The Bucks negotiated with WWE while they knew AEW was looking possible, and turned down a great WWE deal to be the EVP's of this new venture and all the perks that went with that. Remember, the reports of AEW go as far back as October of last year, so The Bucks knew what they were getting into when negotiating with WWE because they had AEW in their back pocket, so to say.
> 
> And even ignoring AEW for example, I'm sure people had the same thought about Kenny and NJPW. "He's changing the world there, he doesn't have to go to WWE." And yet despite that, Omega, again, based off his own words would have gone to WWE right now had AEW not been in the picture to offer him comparable money.
> 
> The only point I'm making is that people act like there's some kind of nobleness and integrity behind all of this when the #1 factor is still money. Because despite what guys like The Bucks and Omega have said, they could be in WWE right now. And the only reason they aren't is because a billionaire came in.
> 
> This sounds like I'm shitting on them, absolutely not. I applaud them for taking this risk. But you say they said "NO" to the machine. They were negotiating with the machine up until now. And they said "NO" because another money man came into play, not just because of passion and integrity and changing the business.


Of course money was involved, but without the passion to put on their event and deny WWE this long, there would BE no money opportunity. Everybody else would have signed with WWE the first chance they got. Say what you will about building a brand for WWE's sake, but the Elite's entire BRAND were being the anti WWE guys. You say they were negotiating as if they were close to signing, but it's clear they weren't happy with the offer in comparison yo the chance to do AL IN on a bigger scale, which is everything they wanted to do in the first place. The elite don't LIKE the way WWE is ran and they've said as much in interview after interview. Yeah, the money is good but it isn't an environment they want to be in if they can avoid it. Why wouldn't they choose AEW? Hell, if that WWE contract was as good as reported then being in AEW, a project that can fail, is still financially not a wise decision. Passion played a bigger part in it than you might be giving credit for.

We all want them to make money, but as I've stated many times...there is a difference between making money and being happy while you do it.


----------



## V-Trigger

Pretty stocked to know that Kenny and Tony are big Joshi fans and are going to bring a lot of them.


----------



## Beatles123

V-Trigger said:


> Pretty stocked to know that Kenny and Tony are big Joshi fans and are going to bring a lot of them.


How good is that gal they announced at the Rally?


----------



## TD Stinger

Beatles123 said:


> Of course money was involved, but without the passion to put on their event and deny WWE this long, there would BE no money opportunity. Everybody else would have signed with WWE the first chance they got. Say what you will about building a brand for WWE's sake, but the Elite's entire BRAND were being the anti WWE guys. You say they were negotiating as if they were close to signing, but it's clear they weren't happy with the offer in comparison yo the chance to do AL IN on a bigger scale, which is everything they wanted to do in the first place. The elite don't LIKE the way WWE is ran and they've said as much in interview after interview. Yeah, the money is good but it isn't an environment they want to be in if they can avoid it. Why wouldn't they choose AEW? Hell, if that WWE contract was as good as reported then being in AEW, a project that can fail, is still financially not a wise decision. Passion played a bigger part in it than you might be giving credit for.
> 
> We all want them to make money, but as I've stated many times...there is a difference between making money and being happy while you do it.


I don't deny their passion at all. AEW doesn't exist without their passion. But IMO, I think you and other are over playing that in some regard. Because before AEW existed, I rember people saying the same things about NJPW and ROH. As if to say, why would they leave those places just to join the machine when they can be happy in those places.

And yet Kenny still likely would have gone to WWE and they also apparently made The Bucks a great offer and if AEW wasn't there in their back pocket, there's a good chance they would have said yes.

And that's my point. Your original thread you brought up asked the question of would guys go to WWE or stay in their own promotions and let them grow, despite everything WWE can provide. And yet despite all the good these guys did for ROH and NJPW, if the Khans never get involved, there's a very good chance that some if not all of them are in WWE right now, and then we're having a completely different conversation.

Yeah, they have passion and I credit them for what they've accomplished. I credit them mainly for creating change in the business. But I will not give them big credit for is this idea that they're making some huge sacrifice or taking some noble stand when they are being backed by a billionare family that made them the EVP's of their own company and all the benefits that come with that. That will always mean more than any amount of passion or drive that they have.


----------



## Beatles123

TD Stinger said:


> I don't deny their passion at all. AEW doesn't exist without their passion. But IMO, I think you and other are over playing that in some regard. Because before AEW existed, I remember people saying the same things about NJPW and ROH. As if to say, why would they leave those places just to join the machine when they can be happy in those places.


Because, Yes! Back then, ROH and NJPW NEEDED wrestlers willing to sacrifice money. They needed stars and it's hard to believe in a product growing when everyone's end goal is to be in WWE. ROH had big money owners too, but they weren't willing to spend the money needed to make them grow. Why? Because they were content living in a bubble an playing safe. That's always been ROH's problem. If they had someone like Omega that they could promote like NJPW did, who was interested in taking ROH beyond that level, I bet ROH would be in a better position. But again, how can you say a promotion has a "Star" for itself when everyone just leaves? We all hoped in 2011 ROh would finally get serious and the roster would be one that could band together and build it into the next big thing, but they rested on their laurels. Hopefully with AEW they won't. In NJPW's case they can still manage provided they pudh their young guys the way they pushed The Elite.




> And yet Kenny still likely would have gone to WWE and they also apparently made The Bucks a great offer and if AEW wasn't there in their back pocket, there's a good chance they would have said yes.
> And that's my point. Your original thread you brought up asked the question of would guys go to WWE or stay in their own promotions and let them grow, despite everything WWE can provide. And yet despite all the good these guys did for ROH and NJPW, if the Khans never get involved, there's a very good chance that some if not all of them are in WWE right now, and then we're having a completely different conversation.


There's a lot of assuming in that statement and it comes with a lot of IF's. Do The Bucks in a WWE scenario have creative freedom? Are they allowed to wrestle like they want? Are they expected to shill the WWE brand every moment like The New Day?...My guess is that unless the answer to those are "Yes". "Yes". and "No" then they don't sign.Doing so under any other situation damages their brand immensely. The Bucks never needed WWE, nor did Omega. THEY wanted THEM. I'd wager the prospect of being able to be paid and actually help better the state of WRESTLING rather than better a corporate machine who already are ruining what The Bucks and Omega want wrestling to be is infinitely more appealing, don't you? Or do you believe finances were all that motivated them? 




> Yeah, they have passion and I credit them for what they've accomplished. I credit them mainly for creating change in the business. But I will not give them big credit for is this idea that they're making some huge sacrifice or taking some noble stand when they are being backed by a billionare family that made them the EVP's of their own company and all the benefits that come with that. That will always mean more than any amount of passion or drive that they have.


I'm sorry, but no. This goes back to what it means to be a sellout which you don't seem to get.Im not blaming you as this is a bigger problem with wrestling as a whole. It's why the person who said, "Make as much money as you can as long as you can"in my original thread was such a shame to read. It may seem like a foreign concept to many, but when you love your craft more than you love dollar signs, THAT'S what makes people take notice of you and get on your side. There's a reason people love The Bucks, Cody and Kenny, and that reason is that people believe they are genuinely in love with this business and want it to exist beyond the current form of bland, flavorless, variety-deprived state the WWE is leaving it in. THAT MEANS SOMETHING to people that actually care about it beyond a casual sense, and there's more of us out there than all the old backwards veterans from the 90's who crap on "Smarks", and the fans who are so used to self depreciation from them, care to admit. That's a fact that they help bring to light, and it's NEEDED to come to light for quite some time. Hopefully AEW can continue to bring wrestling into a modern age and we can stop pretending the WWE is the only way to run a company.


----------



## Jedah

I do wonder where they could go to strengthen their women's division. It's the big question mark right now. Their men's roster looks very good with guys like the Elite, Jericho, Pentagon, and Pac on top and what looks like good up and coming talent in the mid card. Sonny Kiss, from what little I've seen, seems hilarious and I can see him becoming a top star, because he just looks so unique.

But it's different with the women. WWE has almost monopolized the women's wrestling scene and they have most of the best talent, and it doesn't look like AEW can get the few top names that aren't with them. Tessa and Rosemary are still with impact. Stardom has a partnership with ROH so that leaves out people like Mayu Iwatani and Kagetsu.

As I said earlier, Meiko Satomura is the biggest name that comes to mind. I have a feeling she's going to want to keep her options with WWE open especially with the rumored NXT Japan, but AEW should do everything it can to bring her and Sendai Girls in.


----------



## MC

Beatles123 said:


> How good is that gal they announced at the Rally?


Which one? Aja Kong or Yuka Sakazaki? Aja Kong is far past her prime but better than Britt Baker lmao). Yuka is pretty good. Quick and smooth and has a unique gimmick that's easy to rally behind.


----------



## Beatles123

MC said:


> Which one? Aja Kong or Yuka Sakazaki? Aja Kong is far past her prime but better than Britt Baker lmao). Yuka is pretty good. Quick and smooth and has a unique gimmick that's easy to rally behind.


I actually didnt mind what i saw of baker at All in :shrug


----------



## MC

Beatles123 said:


> I actually didnt mind what i saw of baker at All in :shrug


Oh really? That's good .


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Kenny Omega the next "big star to have never worked for WWE" ala Sting


----------



## Beatles123

MC said:


> Oh really? That's good .


:lol I guess it goes to show how low WWE sets the bar for woman's wrestling.


----------



## TD Stinger

Beatles123 said:


> Because, Yes! Back then, ROH and NJPW NEEDED wrestlers willing to sacrifice money. They needed stars and it's hard to believe in a product growing when everyone's end goal is to be in WWE. ROH had big money owners too, but they weren't willing to spend the money needed to make them grow. Why? Because they were content living in a bubble an playing safe. That's always been ROH's problem. If they had someone like Omega that they could promote like NJPW did, who was interested in taking ROH beyond that level, I bet ROH would be in a better position. But again, how can you say a promotion has a "Star" for itself when everyone just leaves? We all hoped in 2011 ROh would finally get serious and the roster would be one that could band together and build it into the next big thing, but they rested on their laurels. Hopefully with AEW they won't. In NJPW's case they can still manage provided they pudh their young guys the way they pushed The Elite.
> 
> 
> There's a lot of assuming in that statement and it comes with a lot of IF's. Do The Bucks in a WWE scenario have creative freedom? Are they allowed to wrestle like they want? Are they expected to shill the WWE brand every moment like The New Day?...My guess is that unless the answer to those are "Yes". "Yes". and "No" then they don't sign.Doing so under any other situation damages their brand immensely. The Bucks never needed WWE, nor did Omega. THEY wanted THEM. *I'd wager the prospect of being able to be paid and actually help better the state of WRESTLING rather than better a corporate machine who already are ruining what The Bucks and Omega want wrestling to be is infinitely more appealing, don't you? Or do you believe finances were all that motivated them? *
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but no. This goes back to what it means to be a sellout which you don't seem to get.Im not blaming you as this is a bigger problem with wrestling as a whole. It's why the person who said, "Make as much money as you can as long as you can"in my original thread was such a shame to read. It may seem like a foreign concept to many, but when you love your craft more than you love dollar signs, THAT'S what makes people take notice of you and get on your side. There's a reason people love The Bucks, Cody and Kenny, and that reason is that people believe they are genuinely in love with this business and want it to exist beyond the current form of bland, flavorless, variety-deprived state the WWE is leaving it in. THAT MEANS SOMETHING to people that actually care about it beyond a casual sense, and there's more of us out there than all the old backwards veterans from the 90's who crap on "Smarks", and the fans who are so used to self depreciation from them, care to admit. That's a fact that they help bring to light, and it's NEEDED to come to light for quite some time. Hopefully AEW can continue to bring wrestling into a modern age and we can stop pretending the WWE is the only way to run a company.


Yes, I wager they would. But that's not the point here.

You keep seeming to say the same things over and over again. I know they love the business. I know they lover their craft. I know the business needs changed. But at the end of the day despite the evil WWE stigma, they still had the chance to go despite all of that.

And why aren't they? Because of money. That's it. They can potentially have the best of both worlds, but the overall factor is because of money. Because they can get paid to not wrestle for months while AEW isn't even running shows yet because a billionaire family is backing them.

I don't deny their passion or what it took to accomplish this. But this happens not just because it's something they really want to do, but most importantly it's something they can get paid A LOT to do at the same time.

You ask me if I think finances are all that matter to them. It's not the only thing, but do you honestly think it's not the biggest factor? Of course it is. Because despite creative freedom and passion, it's the only that separated them from being in WWE, whether it was now or later.

And look I have no problem for following the money or getting a good gig while you can get it. But let's stop acting like they made some kind of sacrifice because they would have been well off no matter what happened. And what they did was take the best deal available, money wise and creative wise. That's it.

They made their own promotions big, and then they left the promotions they helped build up to follow the money and do something different, and I'm sure several others will follow them, as they already have. Only difference with WWE is when you do the same thing, you're labeled a sell out, which is asinine.


----------



## Jedah

Other promotions have been growing their audience while WWE's audience has been declining. The Khans obviously saw this and decided there was a niche that could be filled. The size of that niche and whether it can grow even more is what's open to debate, but as big fans as they might be, they wouldn't have made this investment without that being in place. And if they weren't in the picture, this wouldn't be as exciting as it is.

Passion only goes so far. Let's not kid ourselves. Money is what matters in the end. Plenty of businesses and people have passion and go bust. It's not enough.


----------



## The3

Why is the Sonny Kiss dude under female talents at AEW??


----------



## shandcraig

I dont understand why you guys are making this into some complex thing. Its not its simple, They have been trying to stay away from wwe for a long time,There is nothing wrong with that. In fact we have been waiting for wrestlers to do this because this creates ideas for people like the owner of AEW. Its not some complex thing. Some people dont wanna go be controlled in a big company and there is nothing ewrong with that. Sooner people realize this and stop fussing over wwe the bigger the wrestling industry can be. 


wwe is not some glorified brand anymore. If i could make money being creative instead of forced into a robotic situation i would take the first one. simple 



That sonny kiss Gif above is pretty amazing. Something about the fact its EC3 makers it more funny because hes a funny clown !!


----------



## Beatles123

TD Stinger said:


> Yes, I wager they would. But that's not the point here.
> 
> You keep seeming to say the same things over and over again. I know they love the business. I know they lover their craft. I know the business needs changed. But at the end of the day despite the evil WWE stigma, they still had the chance to go despite all of that.
> 
> And why aren't they? Because of money. That's it. They can potentially have the best of both worlds, but the overall factor is because of money. Because they can get paid to not wrestle for months while AEW isn't even running shows yet because a billionaire family is backing them.
> 
> I don't deny their passion or what it took to accomplish this. But this happens not just because it's something they really want to do, but most importantly it's something they can get paid A LOT to do at the same time.
> 
> You ask me if I think finances are all that matter to them. It's not the only thing, but do you honestly think it's not the biggest factor? Of course it is. Because despite creative freedom and passion, it's the only that separated them from being in WWE, whether it was now or later.
> 
> And look I have no problem for following the money or getting a good gig while you can get it. But let's stop acting like they made some kind of sacrifice because they would have been well off no matter what happened. And what they did was take the best deal available, money wise and creative wise. That's it.
> 
> They made their own promotions big, and then they left the promotions they helped build up to follow the money and do something different, and I'm sure several others will follow them, as they already have. Only difference with WWE is when you do the same thing, you're labeled a sell out, which is asinine.


I'm just going to highlight the main issue with your post and why we are having this disconnect:



> And look I have no problem for following the money or getting a good gig while you can get it.


This says it all right here. You SHOULD, because this kind of thinking enables complacency and allows WWE's mindset of what can and can't succeed to dictate where the industry goes. I don't think you understand why it is that those of us that root for this thing to do well care about it so much and see the elite the way we do, WWE is a a giant, lazy turd who's holding this art form we call wrestling back in many ways and have done so for years through breeding its own audience to think and believe that only a certain type of wrestling can ever be popular. Right now, their brand of wrestling is as watered down, safe and unoffensive as it could possibly be. The Bucks, Kenny and Cody agree with the likes of us that say this needs to change, and making that happen is impossible if you go to WWE. My assertion to you TD is that it isn't the billionaire that made them stay away from WWE. It's the reverse: Them staying away from the WWE and proving that you can succeed WITHOUT IT is what gave them a billionaire of their own. They will now use that platform to continue being the benchmark of non wwe wrestling and remain true to what they set out to do.

The only way they go to WWE in a non-Khan world is if WWE changes it's business model and becomes a company they believe are doing right by wrestling and their vision creatively, and WWE isn't doing that for anyone right now. ANYONE. Not even the woman in your signature who by the way was already great before she got there and only now is being allowed to be herself, and look how they're running her into the ground.


----------



## shandcraig

Beatles123 said:


> I'm just going to highlight the main issue with your post and why we are having this disconnect:
> 
> This says it all right here. You SHOULD, because this kind of thinking enables complacency and allows WWE's mindset of what can and can't succeed to dictate where the industry goes. I don't think you understand why it is that those of us that root for this thing to do well care about it so much and see the elite the way we do, WWE is a a giant, lazy turd who's holding this art form we call wrestling back in many ways and have done so for years through breeding its own audience to think and believe that only a certain type of wrestling can ever be popular. Right now, their brand of wrestling is as watered down, safe and unoffensive as it could possibly be. The Bucks, Kenny and Cody agree with the likes of us that say this needs to change, and making that happen is impossible if you go to WWE. My assertion to you TD is that it isn't the billionaire that made them stay away from WWE. It's the reverse: Them staying away from the WWE and proving that you can succeed WITHOUT IT is what gave them a billionaire of their own. They will now use that platform to continue being the benchmark of non wwe wrestling and remain true to what they set out to do.
> 
> The only way they go to WWE in a non-Khan world is if WWE changes it's business model and becomes a company they believe are doing right by wrestling and their vision creatively, and WWE isn't doing that for anyone right now. ANYONE. Not even the woman in your signature who by the way was already great before she got there and only now is being allowed to be herself, and look how they're running her into the ground.




Whats his deal ? he like privately trying to claim that theres no excuse to go to the wwe or something. Theres all the reasons in the world to go. People with this mentality are what has been hurting the business the past 10 years. Thank god the shift is coming . 


Hes very quietly glorifying the wwe. I cant stand that because im one that has been a huge wwe fan in the past but like i said its not the end all and wrestling fans really need to stop acting like it is. I hate it when so many people struggle to change, Change is what brings amazing things


----------



## bcbud3

I am happy for another company to be coming into the market. It is very much needed. Unfortunately, I am not all that excited for the workers they have announced. Sure they have Omega and Jericho, but from what I see here, it's the same indy workers with a new company name. (Swap ROH, or any other indy company for AEW). Until they are able to sign bigger names I feel this will still be just generic indy company with fancier sets and bigger paychecks. 



What do you think is going to be different wrestling wise between AEW and any of the other non WWE companies. Don't the indys pretty much wrestle and talk how they want unscripted? I find the spotfest, goofy gimmick fad to be an insult to the old style of storytelling wrestling. It seems like that is what most of these wrestlers seem to do.

Another issue here is all the talk of pay. I think it would be foolsih for a new owner to allow the wrestlers (cody and bucks) to set their own pay. There is a reason you pay top stars more. The top stars are what make you the money. Having the women earn the same as the men is also ridiculous UNLESS they draw as much as the men.

Lastly, sure not everyone wants to work for WWE but there is the other side of the argument. Most (not all) of these wrestlers are not good enough to work for WWE. You see WWE poaching all these top workers from other organizations so it doesn't take much to see who they leave behind. 

I think AEW will only stand a chance to survive when they start picking up BIG name wrestlers form other companies.

One more thing, I don't see all the hype for the young bucks. Unfit looking acrobats with shitty sideburns.


----------



## shandcraig

haha why is that guy above even here ? i doesnt seem to care for AEW, Just wasting all of our time. Anyways moving on 

I wonder what the weekly format will look like. Will they tape 4 episodes a month in decent size venues or live shows weekly in a new city. What are all your thoughts ?


----------



## Beatles123

bcbud3 said:


> I am happy for another company to be coming into the market. It is very much needed. Unfortunately, I am not all that excited for the workers they have announced. Sure they have Omega and Jericho, but from what I see here, it's the same indy workers with a new company name. (Swap ROH, or any other indy company for AEW). Until they are able to sign bigger names I feel this will still be just generic indy company with fancier sets and bigger paychecks.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think is going to be different wrestling wise between AEW and any of the other non WWE companies. Don't the indys pretty much wrestle and talk how they want unscripted? I find the spotfest, goofy gimmick fad to be an insult to the old style of storytelling wrestling. It seems like that is what most of these wrestlers seem to do.
> 
> Another issue here is all the talk of pay. I think it would be foolsih for a new owner to allow the wrestlers (cody and bucks) to set their own pay. There is a reason you pay top stars more. The top stars are what make you the money. Having the women earn the same as the men is also ridiculous UNLESS they draw as much as the men.
> 
> Lastly, sure not everyone wants to work for WWE but there is the other side of the argument. Most (not all) of these wrestlers are not good enough to work for WWE. You see WWE poaching all these top workers from other organizations so it doesn't take much to see who they leave behind.
> 
> I think AEW will only stand a chance to survive when they start picking up BIG name wrestlers form other companies.
> 
> One more thing, I don't see all the hype for the young bucks. Unfit looking acrobats with shitty sideburns.


There's not much i can discern from your post that leads me to believe you're serious. it sounds like every cynical pro-WWE cliche rolled into one.



shandcraig said:


> haha why is that guy above even here ? i doesnt seem to care for AEW, Just wasting all of our time. Anyways moving on
> 
> I wonder what the weekly format will look like. Will they tape 4 episodes a month in decent size venues or live shows weekly in a new city. What are all your thoughts ?


The rumor is a weekly live show.


----------



## shandcraig

Beatles123 said:


> There's not much i can discern from your posts that leads me to believe you're serious. it sounds like every cynical pro-WWE cliche rolled into one.
> 
> The rumor is a weekly live show.



Yep its clear so lets carry on .Hes also contradicting some of the comments hes saying haha . Insult to old style story telling as if wwe is doing that hahahahah. 

Yep we need to move on and roll out of this silly trap . Its a trap beatles run run 

oh thats huge, That will bring some exciting elements to wrestling again. Its clear they wanna go down the un expected you never know path based on what they said in interviews


----------



## TD Stinger

Beatles123 said:


> I'm just going to highlight the main issue with your post and why we are having this disconnect:
> 
> This says it all right here. You SHOULD, because this kind of thinking enables complacency and allows WWE's mindset of what can and can't succeed to dictate where the industry goes. I don't think you understand why it is that those of us that root for this thing to do well care about it so much and see the elite the way we do, WWE is a a giant, lazy turd who's holding this art form we call wrestling back in many ways and have done so for years through breeding its own audience to think and believe that only a certain type of wrestling can ever be popular. Right now, their brand of wrestling is as watered down, safe and unoffensive as it could possibly be. The Bucks, Kenny and Cody agree with the likes of us that say this needs to change, and making that happen is impossible if you go to WWE. My assertion to you TD is that it isn't the billionaire that made them stay away from WWE. It's the reverse: Them staying away from the WWE and proving that you can succeed WITHOUT IT is what gave them a billionaire of their own. They will now use that platform to continue being the benchmark of non wwe wrestling and remain true to what they set out to do.
> 
> The only way they go to WWE in a non-Khan world is if WWE changes it's business model and becomes a company they believe are doing right by wrestling and their vision creatively, and WWE isn't doing that for anyone right now. ANYONE. Not even the woman in your signature who by the way was already great before she got there and only now is being allowed to be herself, and look how they're running her into the ground.


OK, first off, you're letting your WWE hate blind you. So Rebecca Knox would have been a big star without NXT, the 4HW, the rivalry with Charlotte, the WWE exposure? That's what you just said right? And you're gonna say that with a straight face?

Just like Cody would have been doing what he is now without 10 years in WWE beforehand? Like PAC would be just as big now had he not gotten thta run on 205 Live to display his new character he's playing right now. Will Dean Ambrose not be a big asset to AEW or wherever he goes because of his years in FCW/WWE?

Just stop. You have a right to not like what WWE's putting out. But to act like that it has no benefit is ridiculous when guys on the current AEW roster are benefiting from WWE in one way or the other, despite it's creative vision not being the best.

And let me say it again, I do not begrudge anyone for doing what they believe is best for themselves in that moment and for their lives. And whether that's going to WWE, or taking the risk with AEW, it doesn't change. 

And I applaud them for being able to do this for the accomplishment itself, but it doesn't make me think highly of them when they use the WWE product to bolster their own and despite everything they've said, still could have gone there had the Khan family not come in.

And it all comes full circle. What happens now when a big name in a smaller promotion goes to AEW for more money and more exposure, instead of staying with that promotion an helping it grow. And that's different from people doing the same thing and going to WWE? Because you don't like what WWE's doing creatively? Again, it's all asinine.



shandcraig said:


> Whats his deal ? he like privately trying to claim that theres no excuse to go to the wwe or something. Theres all the reasons in the world to go. People with this mentality are what has been hurting the business the past 10 years. Thank god the shift is coming .
> 
> 
> Hes very quietly glorifying the wwe. I cant stand that because im one that has been a huge wwe fan in the past but like i said its not the end all and wrestling fans really need to stop acting like it is. I hate it when so many people struggle to change, Change is what brings amazing things


If it looks like I'm glorifying WWE, it's because I don't glorify everything that isn't WWE just because it isn't WWE. Do you know how many times in my years as a wrestling fan (yes I said wrestling fan, not a WWE fan) where I have seen people bitch and complain about WWE only to always go back to it. For people to "support" other promotions or pretend they do just to want them to bring competition to WWE.

I see it all the time here and everywhere else. I hope that changes with AEW. I honestly do. But it's still an uphill battle. We'll see if all this hype pans out once they're on TV all the time and people are used to this.

And by the way, I'm not the one saying you have to go to WWE. I'm the guy who supports wrestler no matter where they go. But that's not the stigma I hear from other wrestlers or fans who speak so defiantly against WWE only to go there in the wrestler's case or to keep watching in a fan's case.

On both sides, all I've heard is years of empty threats and false promises, and it's going to take a lot for AEW to change that.


----------



## Jokerface17

bcbud3 said:


> I am happy for another company to be coming into the market. It is very much needed. Unfortunately, I am not all that excited for the workers they have announced. Sure they have Omega and Jericho, but from what I see here, it's the same indy workers with a new company name. (Swap ROH, or any other indy company for AEW). Until they are able to sign bigger names I feel this will still be just generic indy company with fancier sets and bigger paychecks.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think is going to be different wrestling wise between AEW and any of the other non WWE companies. Don't the indys pretty much wrestle and talk how they want unscripted? I find the spotfest, goofy gimmick fad to be an insult to the old style of storytelling wrestling. It seems like that is what most of these wrestlers seem to do.
> 
> Another issue here is all the talk of pay. I think it would be foolsih for a new owner to allow the wrestlers (cody and bucks) to set their own pay. There is a reason you pay top stars more. The top stars are what make you the money. Having the women earn the same as the men is also ridiculous UNLESS they draw as much as the men.
> 
> Lastly, sure not everyone wants to work for WWE but there is the other side of the argument. Most (not all) of these wrestlers are not good enough to work for WWE. You see WWE poaching all these top workers from other organizations so it doesn't take much to see who they leave behind.
> 
> I think AEW will only stand a chance to survive when they start picking up BIG name wrestlers form other companies.
> 
> One more thing, I don't see all the hype for the young bucks. Unfit looking acrobats with shitty sideburns.




ROH never had Jericho or Lucha Bros. Omega wasn’t with RoH since he’s been a big name. 


How are they supposed to sign the “big names” that you want when most of them are tied up with WWE at the moment? I’ve got all ideas once contracts start coming up for more and more WWE guys, you’ll see them jump ship. Their goal off the bat aren’t to be a WWE killer as much as a liable alternative. You’ll get some guys that stay with WWE but you’ll probably see guys like Adam Cole, Sami Zayn, Bobby Roode, etc Jump ship eventually.


But going back to what you said about a glorified Indy, and talents not being good enough for WWE. Omega, Cody, Hangman Page, and THE YOUNG BUCKS, all turned down at least 6 figure deals to sign with AEW, so your logic is pretty much bullshit, no offense.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> Yep its clear so lets carry on .Hes also contradicting some of the comments hes saying haha . Insult to old style story telling as if wwe is doing that hahahahah.
> 
> Yep we need to move on and roll out of this silly trap . Its a trap beatles run run
> 
> oh thats huge, That will bring some exciting elements to wrestling again. Its clear they wanna go down the un expected you never know path based on what they said in interviews


As long as they focus on BOOKING well and stay narratively coherent, they'll be fine.


----------



## shandcraig

I wonder when they will announce a TV deal. I mean if they waited until the ppv that would mean it won't be for a few more months after that. They wouldn't be able to have a ppv and the next week have a weekly show. I would imagine they will start this in like September or something


----------



## Beatles123

TD Stinger said:


> OK, first off, you're letting your WWE hate blind you. So Rebecca Knox would have been a big star without NXT, the 4HW, the rivalry with Charlotte, the WWE exposure? That's what you just said right? And you're gonna say that with a straight face?
> 
> Just like Cody would have been doing what he is now without 10 years in WWE beforehand? Like PAC would be just as big now had he not gotten thta run on 205 Live to display his new character he's playing right now. Will Dean Ambrose not be a big asset to AEW or wherever he goes because of his years in FCW/WWE?
> 
> Just stop. You have a right to not like what WWE's putting out. But to act like that it has no benefit is ridiculous when guys on the current AEW roster are benefiting from WWE in one way or the other, despite it's creative vision not being the best.
> 
> And let me say it again, I do not begrudge anyone for doing what they believe is best for themselves in that moment and for their lives. And whether that's going to WWE, or taking the risk with AEW, it doesn't change.
> 
> And I applaud them for being able to do this for the accomplishment itself, but it doesn't make me think highly of them when they use the WWE product to bolster their own and despite everything they've said, still could have gone there had the Khan family not come in.
> 
> And it all comes full circle. What happens now when a big name in a smaller promotion goes to AEW for more money and more exposure, instead of staying with that promotion an helping it grow. And that's different from people doing the same thing and going to WWE? Because you don't like what WWE's doing creatively? Again, it's all asinine.
> 
> 
> 
> If it looks like I'm glorifying WWE, it's because I don't glorify everything that isn't WWE just because it isn't WWE. Do you know how many times in my years as a wrestling fan (yes I said wrestling fan, not a WWE fan) where I have seen people bitch and complain about WWE only to always go back to it. For people to "support" other promotions or pretend they do just to want them to bring competition to WWE.
> 
> I see it all the time here and everywhere else. I hope that changes with AEW. I honestly do. But it's still an uphill battle. We'll see if all this hype pans out once they're on TV all the time and people are used to this.
> 
> And by the way, I'm not the one saying you have to go to WWE. I'm the guy who supports wrestler no matter where they go. But that's not the stigma I hear from other wrestlers or fans who speak so defiantly against WWE only to go there in the wrestler's case or to keep watching in a fan's case.
> 
> On both sides, all I've heard is years of empty threats and false promises, and it's going to take a lot for AEW to change that.


There's a lot to unpack there, But I'll address a few things.

No, It isn't blinding me any more than your forgiveness for WWE's coporatized structure might be clouding your judgement. And to answer your question, Yes. Most of the names you mention WERE stars before WWE grabbed them and they were either misused or whored into the ground until they became stale. If you were to tell me someone sucked in WWE and therefore can't make it on the indies or anywhere else, I'd not believe you. Look at what they've done to Chris Hero. One of the hottest names in 2008 and now known as a jobber because WWE was too fixated on weight. He could have been something, yet WWE kneecapped him as soon as he arrived by expecting him to make a name like Kassius Ohno work. You could argue guys like Tyler Black (Seth) got lucky, but if you want to know the truth about it there are people that are actually just as talented as seth if not moreso. There was no reason he had to be pushed to the moon while someone like Generico (Sammi Zayne) would have been just as natural a babyface if they knew how to book worth a damn. Stop thinking WWE is this great measuring stick. They have never been.

As for your other point, I agree: The people that say they won't watch need to nut up and quit for good. I did, and I encourage others to do the same.


----------



## Erik.

I imagine they'll announce their TV deal as soon as it's confirmed.

Will be more interested in seeing how they do their shows.


----------



## McGee

I hope that Khan is a prominent entity as an On-Screen character.


----------



## shandcraig

Erik. said:


> I imagine they'll announce their TV deal as soon as it's confirmed.
> 
> Will be more interested in seeing how they do their shows.




Based off what they have said it seems like it will be a mix of the old ways with modern elements. Something we have been missing


----------



## Beatles123

Erik. said:


> I imagine they'll announce their TV deal as soon as it's confirmed.
> 
> Will be more interested in seeing how they do their shows.


I just hope they get the DBZ narrator to join them like he wants to. :lenny


----------



## p862011

excited for aew but anyone else think the one division that is not gonna take off is their womens division

WWE owns literally every top female talent the only one wwe doesn't have signed is tessa blanchard but she is tied with impact till like 2020

dont see how they can compete with asuka,becky,charlotte,bayley,ember moon,sasha,etc. not to mention nxt has rhea ripley,toni storm,kairi sane,io shirai,Candice LeRae


----------



## Beatles123

p862011 said:


> excited for aew but anyone else think the one division that is not gonna take off is their womens division
> 
> WWE owns literally every top female talent the only one wwe doesn't have signed is tessa blanchard but she is tied with impact till like 2020
> 
> dont see how they can compete with asuka,becky,charlotte,bayley,ember moon,sasha,etc. not to mention nxt has rhea ripley,toni storm,kairi sane,io shirai,Candice LeRae


Well they'll have talent exchanges so there's that.


----------



## shandcraig

p862011 said:


> excited for aew but anyone else think the one division that is not gonna take off is their womens division
> 
> WWE owns literally every top female talent the only one wwe doesn't have signed is tessa blanchard but she is tied with impact till like 2020
> 
> dont see how they can compete with asuka,becky,charlotte,bayley,ember moon,sasha,etc. not to mention nxt has rhea ripley,toni storm,kairi sane,io shirai,Candice LeRae




ummmm do you not watch the indies ? there is consonantly amazing talent going around. Do you think that all of the sudden talent just stops popping up or something. I cant ever wrap my head around comments like that. Where do you think all the wwe talent came from ?


----------



## shandcraig

i also wonder if they will debut belts at the ppv. Most likely not and create some storylines on the weekly show and build it up to a following ppv


----------



## Prosper

shandcraig said:


> ummmm do you not watch the indies ? there is consonantly amazing talent going around. Do you think that all of the sudden talent just stops popping up or something. I cant ever wrap my head around comments like that. Where do you think all the wwe talent came from ?


To be fair, no one watches indy wrestling except for a handful of people. Most wouldn't even know how to find it. But you are right, all of this talent originates from the indy scene and I expect them to continue to produce Sasha Banks/Becky/Asuka level talent for WWE and AEW to bid for.


----------



## Beatles123

Steve and Larson talking about if AEW will be juat another WCW. A good listen:


----------



## llj

All AEW is to really get the women's division off the ground is to nab ONE big female name from the WWE within the next 2 years and build off her. Sign a bunch of the best international talent, some Joshi. AEW has money to offer and possibly a more lax schedule and security. This will undoubtedly bring in talents.

There are a number of "name" women either now, or in the future, who are being misused or booked poorly and that's all it can start from. Someone like Sasha Banks would be a big get because the WWE bungled her up at her hottest but she is still one of the best known and most popular names in the WWE women's division. Move her to the AEW and build around her and that's a great anchor to build off of. Someone like Bayley would be a big get because the WWE bungled her up at her hottest and she is still one of the best known and most popular names in the women's division. Moving along, someone like Asuka has arguably almost accomplished everything she needed to in the WWE at this point. Now if AEW came along and offered a better and easier schedule for someone at her age, with equivalent money to the WWE, you don't think she won't consider it? A talent like Ember Moon is spinning her wheels and not getting anything. You don't think she won't consider jumping ship if a good contract came that allowed her to be more featured?

Names like Charlotte may never have to worry about their status in the WWE but there are a good deal of women who, if you gave them the right financial incentives, and good TV exposure, would strongly consider jumping ship if the opportunity came. For the past few years the WWE was the only game in town in terms of getting the best pay as a woman wrestler, but AEW now offers at least the possibility of an alternative.


----------



## Jedah

The biggest name they can go after right now is Meiko Satomura. I'm skeptical about how successful they'll be, but they should try as hard as they reasonably can.

WWE has most of the top talent at the present moment, Tessa and Rosemary are still with Impact, and Stardom has a partnership with ROH so that leaves out people like Mayu Iwatani and Kagetsu. I don't know what other big name they can possibly get right now besides Meiko.

She'd be huge and can captain that women's division as it gets built from the ground floor.


----------



## shandcraig

I wonder what they have planned for the ppv format. Few a year 6 a year 12 a year. I think 12 ppvs for any company is silly right now if you have a weekly show


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> I wonder what they have planned for the ppv format. Few a year 6 a year 12 a year. I think 12 ppvs for any company is silly right now if you have a weekly show


You think "ALL IN" would be their Wrestlemania?


----------



## Boldgerg

shandcraig said:


> I wonder what they have planned for the ppv format. Few a year 6 a year 12 a year. I think 12 ppvs for any company is silly right now if you have a weekly show


6 a year would be perfect. Give feuds time to build and make the weekly show actually mean something.


----------



## rbl85

Jedah said:


> The biggest name they can go after right now is Meiko Satomura. I'm skeptical about how successful they'll be, but they should try as hard as they reasonably can.
> 
> WWE has most of the top talent at the present moment, Tessa and Rosemary are still with Impact, and Stardom has a partnership with ROH so that leaves out people like Mayu Iwatani and Kagetsu. I don't know what other big name they can possibly get right now besides Meiko.
> 
> She'd be huge and can captain that women's division as it gets built from the ground floor.


Why not the "protégé" of Asuka ? Konami.

They could used the fact that she was trained by Asuka.


----------



## shandcraig

I would way rather 6 a year. Agree that these monthly ppvs kills feuds. I love builds that take months. Which is why these NWA build ups are so good and why ALL IN had that build up story telling for months


Not sure ALL IN could come off as a prestigious ppv but i guess if they branded it different maybe


----------



## llj

rbl85 said:


> Why not the "" of Asuka ? Konami.
> 
> They could used the fact that she was trained by Asuka.


Konami just signed with Stardom long term not too long ago. 

And forget the protégé of Asuka; they could well just go after Asuka herself when her WWE contract is expiring which is probably happening during the next 1-2 years. 

Remember Kenny and Kana have past connections as well.

I think AEW in the short term is going to be a little small and top heavy in both their men's and women's divisions but once those WWE contracts start expiring, then you may well see some real shit go down.


----------



## shandcraig

llj said:


> Konami just signed with Stardom long term not too long ago.
> 
> And forget the protégé of Asuka; they could well just go after Asuka herself when her WWE contract is expiring which is probably happening during the next 1-2 years.
> 
> Remember Kenny and Kana have past connections as well.
> 
> I think AEW in the short term is going to be a little small and top heavy in both their men's and women's divisions but once those WWE contracts start expiring, then you may well see some real shit go down.




I disagree, I think a little of that but i think you will see them bring in a lot more new stars and build them up.


----------



## Yato

Beatles123 said:


> You think "ALL IN" would be their Wrestlemania?


I'd like for ALL IN to be their biggest show of the year. Its success is the reason we're all here.


----------



## Jedah

I don't see Asuka leaving, to go somewhere else, to be honest. I see her as the type that's probably going to retire whenever her run with WWE comes to an end, maybe after one more contract. She was originally going to retire in 2015 before WWE wanted her. She's also close to Triple H and other people backstage so I see her transitioning into some sort of backstage role - maybe as a producer, coach, talent scout, all of the above, etc. Either that or she'll just go back to Japan and do something else entirely.

Sasha is somebody that I could actually see jumping ship, but she just re-signed so it won't happen for a while. They need to think about who they can get now and not rely on WWE talent.

As for "ALL IN...." it doesn't strike me as a name that's worthy of being their marquee event. :hmmm


----------



## shandcraig

Hazwoper said:


> I'd like for ALL IN to be their biggest show of the year. Its success is the reason we're all here.




It could work for sure, Just would need to be re branded and promoted entirely different. The problem is and we dont want this because Impact wrestling does this now. ALL IN to me comes off more of a anniversary ppv and remembering where we came from. 

Impact wrestling promotes BFG and slamy in a similar way now so it doesnt feel like they have that prestigious event anymore 


ALL IN should just be branded as the anniversary show and come up with something else as the stage of stages \

but i also agree that it could work as the meaning behind ALL IN does have a bit of that gamble going all in going after the gold with all that i have
in my opinion


----------



## Sbatenney

Beatles123 said:


> There's a lot to unpack there, But I'll address a few things.
> 
> No, It isn't blinding me any more than your forgiveness for WWE's coporatized structure might be clouding your judgement. And to answer your question, Yes. Most of the names you mention WERE stars before WWE grabbed them and they were either misused or whored into the ground until they became stale. If you were to tell me someone sucked in WWE and therefore can't make it on the indies or anywhere else, I'd not believe you. Look at what they've done to Chris Hero. One of the hottest names in 2008 and now known as a jobber because WWE was too fixated on weight. He could have been something, yet WWE kneecapped him as soon as he arrived by expecting him to make a name like Kassius Ohno work. You could argue guys like Tyler Black (Seth) got lucky, but if you want to know the truth about it there are people that are actually just as talented as seth if not moreso. There was no reason he had to be pushed to the moon while someone like Generico (Sammi Zayne) would have been just as natural a babyface if they knew how to book worth a damn. Stop thinking WWE is this great measuring stick. They have never been.
> 
> As for your other point, I agree: The people that say they won't watch need to nut up and quit for good. I did, and I encourage others to do the same.


if you are acting like the WWE isn't THE measuring stick in the Pro Wrestling world than you are being anti WWE. There is a reason why people are talking about a AEW vs WWE because WWE is the top promotion. 

Really Chris Hero isn't that much better name than Kassius Ohno and he is really to blame for his downfall, the fact he put on so much weight kinda makes him look lazy, he wasn't working a ton of house shows, he wasn't on the road a ton but still gain weight.


----------



## llj

shandcraig said:


> I disagree, I think a little of that but i think you will see them bring in a lot more new stars and build them up.


I think so too. But names are what get divisions initially off the ground. Then you build up new stars around those names.

AEW wouldn't be generating any interest right now if Jericho, Omega and Rhodes weren't on the roster.

They are currently lacking that ONE big female name for them to have a women's division to be taken seriously. The question now is who is it gonna eventually be that kicks it off for real. Otherwise it's no better than Impact or ROH's women's divisions which are...OK. But they don't have that OH MAH GAWD THEY HAVE SASHA BANKS person right now to kickstart that division. A joshi or some indie name won't cut it. They need to hook a big fish or two.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis

Eh. I don't see anything wrong with using "ALL IN". I guess it could work. It depends on the build.

You see WWE took a big fat crap on the name "Starrcade" which used to be NWA/JCP/WCW's top show. Now it's somewhere near Fastlane.

I always thought "Slammiversary" was the dumbest name ever.


----------



## Jedah

> They are currently lacking that ONE big female name. The question now is who is it gonna eventually be that kicks it off for real.


That's what I'm saying, the only real big one that I can see who's actually available is Satomura. They need to try their best to get her.


----------



## TheKingEdoardo

If 't be true Goldberg actually signs with aew, how wouldst thee booketh that warrior?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

McGee said:


> I hope that Khan is a prominent entity as an On-Screen character.


Yes, of course, because the McMahon's on TV is such a raging success. 


You need to go back here, or here ... for your sake and ours.


----------



## shandcraig

WalkingInMemphis said:


> Eh. I don't see anything wrong with using "ALL IN". I guess it could work. It depends on the build.
> 
> You see WWE took a big fat crap on the name "Starrcade" which used to be NWA/JCP/WCW's top show. Now it's somewhere near Fastlane.
> 
> I always thought "Slammiversary" was the dumbest name ever.


but ya its true they just need to market it right. But a name like fast lane would never be prestigious haha


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

p862011 said:


> excited for aew but anyone else think the one division that is not gonna take off is their womens division
> 
> WWE owns literally every top female talent the only one wwe doesn't have signed is tessa blanchard but she is tied with impact till like 2020
> 
> dont see how they can compete with asuka,becky,charlotte,bayley,ember moon,sasha,etc. not to mention nxt has rhea ripley,toni storm,kairi sane,io shirai,Candice LeRae


Do a YouTube search on any of the women AEW has signed so far, and actually watch a few, then come back and say that again with a straight face.


----------



## llj

Jedah said:


> That's what I'm saying, the only real big one that I can see who's actually available is Satomura. They need to try their best to get her.


Satomura as a full timer to me is a non-starter. I think as a guest signing yes but I don't see Satomura ever committing to another company full time. Sendai Girls is her passion project.

The most you get out of Meiko is maybe a Fight Club Pro like deal where she appears like once every 5 months or so.

I do think they need to steal one of the big name WWE women eventually.


----------



## Jedah

I would assume Satomura would come as a package deal with a partnership with Sendai, which increases the roster further and gets Sendai some more exposure. Would she appear every week? No, but she would be a big name to build the division around.

I don't know what other big name is available for them to go after right now.


----------



## sara sad

They should Try to get Emma/Tenille when her contract with ROH is over she is one of the biggest indie women's wrestlers right now when it comes to former WWE women i think she would be the best.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

shandcraig said:


> I would way rather 6 a year. Agree that these monthly ppvs kills feuds. I love builds that take months. Which is why these NWA build ups are so good and why ALL IN had that build up story telling for months
> 
> 
> Not sure ALL IN could come off as a prestigious ppv but i guess if they branded it different maybe


Personally, I think there shouldn't be more than 4 ppv's a year. They need to be made to feel like big, important events, which WWE totally shot in the balls by spamming them every three fucking weeks. That needs to be undone, and fans need to be unconditioned from expecting it. If you axe me, that oversaturation of big shows is a big part of the reason for WWE's declining viewership. 

Quality over quantity, if they really want to differentiate themselves. If they happen to come up with something more during the year that they think deserves a special event, there's no reason why it can't be a cable TV special. Especially now when they've got the sizeable task in front of them of building up an audience and a regular following.


----------



## Y.2.J

Beatles123 said:


> I just hope they get the DBZ narrator to join them like he wants to. :lenny


That would be awesome. :banderas



Beatles123 said:


> You think "ALL IN" would be their Wrestlemania?


I would hope so. All In is where this all started it would have meaning however...it may not be possible. I think ROH may own the name/footage of that event.

As for the number of PPVs..I'm hoping 4-6 a year with weekly shows. Let feuds build and have PPVs more seldom to let things build properly.


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> Based off what they have said it seems like it will be a mix of the old ways with modern elements. Something we have been missing


I personally always thought it'd just be NJPW but in English. 

They've mentioned how it's going to be a sports based wrestling show - so I wouldn't be surprised if they just look to bring the NJPW presentation to a casual North American audience.


----------



## RiverFenix

My big four PPV scheduling - Early September (Television season premiere month), late November(Traditional "sweeps" month) , Late February(Traditional "Sweeps" Month), Late May(Television Season Finale Month).

November, February, May and July were Nielson Sweeps periods - People are generally conditioned for good television those months. I'd avoid July as summer months should be down time and away from television time for most. These months would also avoid wwe's old big four - of Survivor Series, RR, WM and Summerslam.

Also - Saturday Night PPV's.


----------



## shandcraig

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> My big four PPV scheduling - Early September (Television season premiere month), late November(Traditional "sweeps" month) , Late February(Traditional "Sweeps" Month), Late May(Television Season Finale Month).
> 
> November, February, May and July were Nielson Sweeps periods - People are generally conditioned for good television those months. I'd avoid July as summer months should be down time and away from television time for most. These months would also avoid wwe's old big four - of Survivor Series, RR, WM and Summerslam.
> 
> Also - Saturday Night PPV's.




I agree i think that is a perfect spread, better than 6 even for feuds . We have no idea what they are planning. All we know they could be planning 12 but probably not



Erik. said:


> I personally always thought it'd just be NJPW but in English.
> 
> They've mentioned how it's going to be a sports based wrestling show - so I wouldn't be surprised if they just look to bring the NJPW presentation to a casual North American audience.


im pretty sure he said sports entertainment. So ya it would be a lot like how wcw was which came off as a sports entertainment company when wwf was more entertainment around wrestling if that makes sense ?


So im sure it will cover all the fun elements but try to make a lot of matches important ect


----------



## Chrome

Meh at them doing 12 ppv's a year. 6-8 would be better imo.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Chrome said:


> Meh at them doing 12 ppv's a year. 6-8 would be better imo.


Yeah I agree. No need for them to be doing a ton of PPV's every year. 4-6 would be good.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

After doing some research, hope AEW succeeds. WWE has been stale for such a long time, and I want to have fun watching wrestling again


----------



## shandcraig

What are all your thoughts on themed ppvs ? It kinda feels like every ppv from any company is the same. Its all for the greatest match the ALL IN attitude for every ppv. I loved the wcw themed ppvs for that reason.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

shandcraig said:


> What are all your thoughts on themed ppvs ? It kinda feels like every ppv from any company is the same. Its all for the greatest match the ALL IN attitude for every ppv. I loved the wcw themed ppvs for that reason.


I don't mind them. In fact I kinda low key hope they do that. It'd be fun as hell honestly.


----------



## shandcraig

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I don't mind them. In fact I kinda low key hope they do that. It'd be fun as hell honestly.


I always wanted someone to create a new version of halloween havoc


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Seeing Dean going to AEW would be fantastic, sticking it right to WWE. However, I really hope AEW gets some other lesser-named wrestlers, would be cool to see some new faces. Some home-grown talent and already established superstars. 

With that being said, I was going to suggest Deonna Purrazzo but she recently signed with WWE


----------



## Y.2.J

shandcraig said:


> I always wanted someone to create a new version of halloween havoc


That would be awesome.

I've been hoping that WWE would bring it back for years now but doesn't seem likely. 

AEW doing a Halloween themed PPV would be cool.


----------



## Chrome

They should do a ppv on Jericho's cruise, and call it "BattleCruise" or something like that. :jericho2


----------



## InexorableJourney

Chrome said:


> They should do a ppv on Jericho's cruise, and call it "BattleCruise" or something like that. :jericho2


Or a match for the B.O.A.T.


----------



## Chrome

InexorableJourney said:


> Or a match for the B.O.A.T.


:bjpenn

Jericho/Omega III for the rights to the Cruise. :drose


----------



## The Wood

No reason to announce a TV deal just yet when you might end up with more stars signing.


----------



## Beatles123

InexorableJourney said:


> Or a match for the B.O.A.T.





Chrome said:


> They should do a ppv on Jericho's cruise, and call it "BattleCruise" or something like that. :jericho2





Chrome said:


> :bjpenn
> 
> Jericho/Omega III for the rights to the Cruise. :drose


 "AEW: Cruisin' For A Bruisin'"! Cmon guys, its not rocket science. it practically names itself! :homer3


----------



## shandcraig

Funny you're all talking about this.I was thinking about his next cruise this morning and how its going to be much bigger this time around. He said he was doing it again and now it will pretty much be a AEW cruise but im sure jericho will sort it out so he gets a half the profit which is fair. 


I think it would be a brilliant idea for them to do a live stream or tv special rock rager 2. 



They would have to get a bigger cruise cus i bet so many more people will wanna go pretty much being a AEW cruise by Jericho. It sounded pretty fun and i wanna wake up and do yoga with DDP


Im going to try and make the cruise this time


----------



## Beatles123

So who do AEW have as singles main eventers right now?

Kenny
Hangman
Jericho
PAC
Havok
Anyone else?


----------



## Chrome

Fwiw, they just uploaded the press conference on their Youtube channel:


----------



## Jokerface17

Beatles123 said:


> So who do AEW have as singles main eventers right now?
> 
> Kenny
> Hangman
> Jericho
> PAC
> Havok
> Anyone else?




I’d replace Havoc with Cody for sure and possibly throw Pentagon in there too. Maybe Daniels here and there too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig

i wonder how hard this will be to get a ticket tomorrow even though its pre sale codes being sent out. More than how many people than how many seats are avialble signed up for a pre sale code


----------



## Beatles123

Jokerface17 said:


> I’d replace Havoc with Cody for sure and possibly throw Pentagon in there too. Maybe Daniels here and there too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


cody isnt gonna pull a dusty and book himself in stuff.

also:


----------



## shandcraig

Beatles123 said:


> cody isnt gonna pull a dusty and book himself in stuff.


Well what do you expect him to do ? retire from wrestling ? The guys still young and wants to wrestle, I personally think its fine and h they already indicated he will wrestle at DON

I think what we will see is some serious heel face groups turn against cody and bucks


----------



## Chrome

I imagine Omega, the Young Bucks, and Cody will book themselves as big deals but let others get their shine as well. I'm here for that PENTAGAWD AEW world title run:


----------



## Cult03

Beatles123 said:


> So who do AEW have as singles main eventers right now?
> 
> Kenny
> Hangman
> Jericho
> PAC
> Havok
> Anyone else?


Did you just name Jimmy Havoc as a main eventer?


----------



## MetalKiwi

I'd love to see Kenny Headline AAA Triplemanía!


----------



## Death Rider

Cult03 said:


> Beatles123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who do AEW have as singles main eventers right now?
> 
> Kenny
> Hangman
> Jericho
> PAC
> Havok
> Anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you just name Jimmy Havoc as a main eventer?
Click to expand...

He should be :armfold


----------



## Sbatenney

Beatles123 said:


> cody isnt gonna pull a dusty and book himself in stuff.
> 
> also:


He may or he mey not, you don't know what Cody will do, he put himself over at ALL IN didn't he? In fact the only Elite member to lose was the one who isn't in AEW yet. Either way Cody will be seen as a main eventer more than Jimmy Havoc, it would be stupid for him not to even if he is just putting over newer talent.


----------



## rbl85

The shot at the start at the WWE "You can't wear that shirt" XD

Also the Young Bucks being in front of a "Goldberg" shop in Atlanta can't be a coincidence.


----------



## Erik.

I hate the AEW is Jericho shirt they're putting out. Just a blatant tip off of the Raw is War logo.

Should have waited until Dynamite was announced and then just do Tuesday Night Jericho or whatever its going to be called.


----------



## NXT Only

Is Cody now going by the American Rebel?


----------



## deets

NXT Only said:


> Is Cody now going by the American Rebel?


That's his and Kazarian's cigar company.


----------



## jeffatron

Chrome said:


> I imagine Omega, the Young Bucks, and Cody will book themselves as big deals but let others get their shine as well. *I'm here for that PENTAGAWD AEW world title run*:


Yes please!


----------



## shandcraig

does anyone else find codys song to be so dorky and sissy and far from an american nightmare ? I mean i guess at the end of the day it fits his real personality but the point is hes trying to play this so called american nightmare. American nightmares are not meant to come off sweet.

But as he will be doing a lot of on screen company running roles i guess it will be fitting. I just cant get behind his character because of his music but then again hes not really playing that concept as a dark guy


I enjoy him a lot regardless,Just my random view haha


----------



## shandcraig

jeffatron said:


> Yes please!




I mean they are the biggest stars of the company,It would make no sense if they didnt wrestle and people would be disappointed. I think they will book themselves fairly so everyone will be happy. 


I highly expect some of these so called executives to turn on each other flipping the promotion upside down which will be fun


----------



## TD Stinger

In terms of the pecking order off the top of my head, their men's single's division would be, at least for the Top 5:

1. Omega
2. Jericho
2. Cody
4. PAC
5. Hangman

That of course discounting any free agents like Ambrose or others.

For me Pentagon and Fenix would surpass Hangman, but I don't know when they're coming in full time and for the time being, I think they'll be mainly tag team guys.

I wonder what route they'll go for their 1st Champion. Hangman talked about it, but while I like him, it's still soon IMO. Or they go with the obvious in Omega. Also wonder about Jericho as well. The guy only worked 5 matches (4 for NJPW, 1 for WWE) last year. So I don't know if he's a guy who will be a week to week guy once they get TV with everything he does.


----------



## Chan Hung

So I didn't realize this but Dean Ambrose could technically be at double or nothing because that's in May and he has a contract expiring in April


----------



## shandcraig

TD Stinger said:


> In terms of the pecking order off the top of my head, their men's single's division would be, at least for the Top 5:
> 
> 1. Omega
> 2. Jericho
> 2. Cody
> 4. PAC
> 5. Hangman
> 
> That of course discounting any free agents like Ambrose or others.
> 
> For me Pentagon and Fenix would surpass Hangman, but I don't know when they're coming in full time and for the time being, I think they'll be mainly tag team guys.
> 
> I wonder what route they'll go for their 1st Champion. Hangman talked about it, but while I like him, it's still soon IMO. Or they go with the obvious in Omega. Also wonder about Jericho as well. The guy only worked 5 matches (4 for NJPW, 1 for WWE) last year. So I don't know if he's a guy who will be a week to week guy once they get TV with everything he does.




Its unfortunate but i think its difficult to make Pentagon world champion as he cant really speak english. I think the guy has everything though to be a great champ. Not sure he will ever get a proper run


Fot me i couldnt care less if they pick a non top guy to be the first world champ. In fact i think its better but i get if they do it from a business stand point just off the back well they get this promotion going. 

I cant wait for hangman to be world champion but they really need to build him up to it first and make us push for him to be it.


----------



## shandcraig

has anyone thats trying to go to the show got the pre sale code yet ? send it would sent an hour ago and i got nothing yet


----------



## Beatles123

Tickets are on sale today right?


----------



## shandcraig

Beatles123 said:


> Tickets are on sale today right?




Yeah pre sale codes was suppose to be sent out 9 pst time and ive got nothing yet. Not sure who else signed up but i was wondering if anyone has the same delay ?


----------



## Erik.

Is Double or Nothing likely to be their Wrestlemania?


----------



## shandcraig

Erik. said:


> Is Double or Nothing likely to be their Wrestlemania?


not at all

FUCK it says you can buy your tickets now on the website and ive got nothing.


----------



## Life010

Already sold out?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

shandcraig said:


> Its unfortunate but i think its difficult to make Pentagon world champion as he cant really speak english. I think the guy has everything though to be a great champ. Not sure he will ever get a proper run
> 
> 
> Fot me i couldnt care less if they pick a non top guy to be the first world champ. In fact i think its better but i get if they do it from a business stand point just off the back well they get this promotion going.
> 
> I cant wait for hangman to be world champion but they really need to build him up to it first and make us push for him to be it.


His english is fine I think. Of course it's a little bit different to do a promo than just doing an interview, but still. He has the kinda gimmick where he necessarily wouldn't have to do a ton of promos anyways and let his in-ring and character work do the talking instead.


----------



## Erik.

I just realised that the NBA show Tuesday games on TNT, don't they? Between January and April? Also televise the western conference finals which runs up until when? May? June?

How would that eventually affect Dynamite if they do end up signing a TV deal with TNT?

I wonder if TBS is an option. Thunder was on TBS wasn't it?


----------



## Jonhern

shandcraig said:


> has anyone thats trying to go to the show got the pre sale code yet ? send it would sent an hour ago and i got nothing yet


just got mine 15 minutes ago


----------



## shandcraig

Fuck. Maybe it's in order to when u registered


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

Erik. said:


> I just realised that the NBA show Tuesday games on TNT, don't they? Between January and April? Also televise the western conference finals which runs up until when? May? June?
> 
> How would that eventually affect Dynamite if they do end up signing a TV deal with TNT?
> 
> I wonder if TBS is an option. Thunder was on TBS wasn't it?


Yeah, Tuesdays and Thursdays.

I would think AEW would have to be on Wednesdays.

TNT pays BIG money for the NBA, they aren't going to take money out of their own pockets by putting two major programs in competition with each other.

I would suspect they would be on TBS.

I personally think they go on WGN


----------



## Chrome

Yeah, I like Wednesday nights too. Maybe they can get a secondary show in the near future too to air on Saturday nights, similar to WCW Saturday Night.

Also:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095041050987687942Interesting....


----------



## Jonhern

Got a ticket, almost broke down and bought the premium tickets for a 3rd row, thinking I could just sell the second ticket to make up the cost. Never used AXS before and didn't know if buying a single ticket was a PIA like it is on Ticketmaster. But finally got in line, gave me a crap ticket at first but took the chance and released it and got one in the corner lower level, less than $90 after fees. Guess I need to book all the travel now.  Can't wait, couldn't make it to ALL In so really excited about this one.


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> not at all
> 
> FUCK it says you can buy your tickets now on the website and ive got nothing.


:flair

Get em, man!


----------



## V-Trigger

We did it boys.


----------



## shandcraig

im stuck on this page


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> im stuck on this page


Might be sold out. keep trying. Steve and Larson are stuck in the waiting room


----------



## Erik.

Wednesday Night Dynamite has a ring to it.


----------



## shandcraig

Don't tell me this. It does say I'm groups. There was 2 sections I couldn't even pick from so I assume the one I picked from will be available when my group is selected. 


Let's hope I wanna go do bad


----------



## shandcraig

So it let me add my code and only showed 2 different sections to select and when I select my section it says no results.
Why would it show 2 areas I can buy if it's all sold out. 


This blows


----------



## Beatles123

Oh shit!

*RUMORED AEW SCHEDULE LEAK FOUND!*

Source: Wrestletalk.com:



> AEW’s first show Double or Nothing (which is expected to sell out instantly based on pre-sale sign ups on the group’s website) will take place on May 25 at the MGM Grand Arena. That much we already know. The promotion has also previously announced there will be a Jacksonville show in July. Other than that though, we haven’t officially heard of any other shows being planned.
> 
> However, having spoken to a source very close to AEW, we can exclusively reveal that the current planned schedule is the following:
> 
> May 25 – Double Or Nothing at the MGM Grand Arena, Las Vegas
> 
> June 2019 – Unspecified show (believed to be in USA)
> 
> July 2019 – Unnamed show in Jacksonville, Florida with a portion of the proceeds going to anti-gun crime charities
> 
> August 2019 – Royal Albert Hall, London, England. (Home of NXT UK)
> 
> September 2019 – All Out – the official sequel to All In and the full launch of the brand prior to TV tapings beginning. We understand that while not yet confirmed, this is again likely to take place at the Sears Center in Chicago
> 
> October 2019 – Weekly television starts.
> 
> We do not have any official confirmation on the TV deal but we are told it is a case of when, not if. Two major television stations have reportedly made firm offers to AEW with one of those believed to be TNT, the former home of WCW Monday Nitro.
> 
> If AEW starts TV in October on Tuesday nights on TNT, filling the gap in wrestling fans’ schedules left by SmackDown’s move from USA on Tuesdays to Friday night on FOX, then AEW would technically be on a bigger cable station than WWE. While currently number one (if you discount ESPN and news stations) on cable, USA will drop below TNT (and TBS) in the rankings without the SmackDown numbers.


----------



## V-Trigger

>*August 2019 – Royal Albert Hall, London, England.*

Please be true. That building is bonkers.


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> So it let me add my code and only showed 2 different sections to select and when I select my section it says no results.
> Why would it show 2 areas I can buy if it's all sold out.
> 
> 
> This blows


My dude it was sold out in 20 minutes. :cry I think you did something wrong because you should have got in by 3....I dunno. Im sure you'll get something. keep trying.


----------



## shandcraig

Keep getting this


----------



## RKing85

apparently Batista is listening to AEW offers???

I will buy twice as much merch as I was going to if Batista is no where near AEW.


----------



## shandcraig

Beatles123 said:


> My dude it was sold out in 20 minutes. :cry I think you did something wrong because you should have got in by 3....I dunno. Im sure you'll get something. keep trying.


DAMMIT this blows. But they are still doing general sale on wenday,So maybe this means they only allowed a certain amount of tickets for pre sale ?


----------



## Beatles123

RKing85 said:


> apparently Batista is listening to AEW offers???
> 
> I will buy twice as much merch as I was going to if Batista is no where near AEW.


Depends how hes used.


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095065195062480898


----------



## shandcraig

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095065195062480898


So that means they didnt put 14k seats for sale for pre sale. Otherwise why would they have the general sale on Wednesday if it was sold out


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> DAMMIT this blows. But they are still doing general sale on wenday,So maybe this means they only allowed a certain amount of tickets for pre sale ?


Keep trying. I never bought tickets before so :cry 

Hey man, better for them to sell out then not sell out, but dont give up!


----------



## Chrome

shandcraig said:


> So that means they didnt put 14k seats for sale for pre sale. Otherwise why would they have the general sale on Wednesday if it was sold out


I'm guessing they put 12k for the presale, and the rest will be sold on Wednesday. Think they said something about wanting to have a 14k capacity overall.


----------



## shandcraig

Beatles123 said:


> Keep trying. I never bought tickets before so :cry
> 
> Hey man, better for them to sell out then not sell out, but dont give up!


a lot of people on twitter said they waited in the waiting rooms for ages and it said sold out. AEW twitter page said if u missed the pre sale the general tickets go on sale Wednesday so that clearly confirms they only uploaded some of the tickets for pre sale today


----------



## Jonhern

Have no idea when the waiting room started, but I got into it about 15-20 minutes before the on sale time, shortly after I got my presale code by email. So for Wednesday make sure you check early to see when the waiting room starts letting you take a place in line. It took awhile, you need to be patient and not refresh. I tried in two devices, the second one got in after all the tickets were sold.


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> a lot of people on twitter said they waited in the waiting rooms for ages and it said sold out. AEW twitter page said if u missed the pre sale the general tickets go on sale Wednesday so that clearly confirms they only uploaded some of the tickets for pre sale today


people are still getting codes so id keep trying


----------



## shandcraig

Beatles123 said:


> people are still getting codes so id keep trying


Nope its closed now. I think maybe it was managed badly cus a lot of people said they waited and nothing. Also i was registered for the pre sale but never was sent an email with the code until i had to contact them myself.


I guess we will see what happens on wed

Jerichos cruise is partnering with AEW which was obvious and ill try to get pre sale tickets for that too haha.


----------



## kovs27

AXS website kept telling me my password wasn't right even though I changed it. Oh well, I didn't really have a couple grand to drop for flight and hotel on one of the most expensive weekends in the year to be in Las Vegas. Good luck to everyone going after tickets on Wednesday.


----------



## shandcraig

kovs27 said:


> AXS website kept telling me my password wasn't right even though I changed it. Oh well, I didn't really have a couple grand to drop for flight and hotel on one of the most expensive weekends in the year to be in Las Vegas. Good luck to everyone going after tickets on Wednesday.



I'll be driving down in my soon to be converted sprinter van. Will be a lot less expensive. Also not eating over priced food everywhere. That is if i get a ticket


----------



## Ace

Another instant sell out roud

October cannot come soon enough.


----------



## Beatles123

Donnie said:


> Another instant sell out roud
> 
> October cannot come soon enough.


ASP is like "LOL ALL THOSE MARKS SAT ONLINE WAITING FOT A LITERALLY WHO SHOW" :lol


----------



## Ace

How many PPVs are they looking to do a year?

I think 6 would be good in the first full year (2020). If things go well they can go up to 8 in year 2 or 3.


----------



## shandcraig

The question is how many pre sale tickets went on sale if they are still planning regular ticket sales on Wednesday, So its not sold out yet but of course it will


----------



## Ace

I wonder if they're capable of doing 15,000 consistently for PPV shows.

There wont be the same novelty and they'll be a proper wrestling promotion then.


----------



## shandcraig

Donnie said:


> I wonder if they're capable of doing 15,000 consistently for PPV shows.
> 
> There wont be the same novelty and they'll be a proper wrestling promotion then.


apparently the building will only hold 14k something


----------



## Ace

So nothing until May, it would be nice for them to do more pressers like last week's to promote the show and announce more things.


----------



## kovs27

shandcraig said:


> I'll be driving down in my soon to be converted sprinter van. Will be a lot less expensive. Also not eating over priced food everywhere. That is if i get a ticket


If you leave the main strip and find some local restaurants you can have a good meal at a fair price. If you enjoy Mexican food you'll be in for a treat.


----------



## rbl85

Donnie said:


> So nothing until May, it would be nice for them to do more pressers like last week's to promote the show and announce more things.


maybe they will


----------



## shandcraig

kovs27 said:


> If you leave the main strip and find some local restaurants you can have a good meal at a fair price. If you enjoy Mexican food you'll be in for a treat.


Other than that one meal before the event i will be eating fresh homemade meals out of my camper van. But its vegas and i do enjoy the fun food and love mexican.


----------



## Beatles123

Donnie said:


> So nothing until May, it would be nice for them to do more pressers like last week's to promote the show and announce more things.


Thats what BTE and RTDON are for :shrug


----------



## Ace

Khan really needs to use his connections to get the brand name out there in big media gigs.

He may be intending to do so closer to the debut on TV, still need to continue to get the brand name out there with events and appearances.



Beatles123 said:


> Thats what BTE and RTDON are for :shrug


 On a bigger scale, I'm thinking media events and appearances on big shows.

Which networks are they linked with? Are there any big mainstream shows they could appear on there to promote the shows and brand?


----------



## Beatles123

Donnie said:


> On a bigger scale, I'm thinking media events and appearances on big shows.
> 
> Which networks are they linked with? Are there any big mainstream shows they could appear on there to promote the shows and brand?


Well, aside from the obvious NFL connection AAA have a Spanish TV deal they could use I bet. If they get on TNT theres a channel right there.


----------



## shandcraig

I would assume they will use the same marketing team for the NFL team and the same people that khan already has as the accountants ect.


----------



## Erik.

There are over 800 tickets on StubHub. Jeez.


----------



## Beatles123

Erik. said:


> There are over 800 tickets on StubHub. Jeez.


Meh. Its always gonna happen. :shrug

Anyhoo...

Funny how as this was first brought to light, we all thought this was Jericho and JR's company. :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

That "leaked" schedule sounds cool, especially Royal Albert Hall.

But, all I saw was WrestleTalk as a source so far as an "Exclusive." So I won't get too excited yet.


----------



## Beatles123

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095110507420368897


----------



## shandcraig

Are these events or ppvs ? bit surprising to have ppv after ppv before a show but with modern day it can be done


----------



## Ace

Starcast?

These boys are killing it (in a good way) with these PPVs.


----------



## Vic

Beatles123 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095110507420368897


"I'm the EVP" "No, I'm the EVP" "Actually I'm the EVP"

:lmao I love these boys.


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> Are these events or ppvs ? bit surprising to have ppv after ppv before a show but with modern day it can be done





Donnie said:


> Starcast?
> 
> These boys are killing it (in a good way) with these PPVs.


Oh, nonono! Guys, starcast isn't a PPV. its a roundtable pannel type thing.


----------



## Erik.

Yeah guys, Starrcast isn't a PPV.

https://www.starrcast.com/


----------



## shandcraig

I was referring to the leaked dates after DON


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> I was referring to the leaked dates after DON


i assume ppvs will be the norm until tv.


----------



## Jonhern

Donnie said:


> I wonder if they're capable of doing 15,000 consistently for PPV shows.
> 
> There wont be the same novelty and they'll be a proper wrestling promotion then.


I wouldn't count on it, I don't think even wwe does that consistently.


----------



## Jonhern

Donnie said:


> So nothing until May, it would be nice for them to do more pressers like last week's to promote the show and announce more things.


Or have some stuff happen during wrestlemania mania weekend when there will be such a high concentration of wrestling fans in one spot. Maybe a Presser in times square.


----------



## Ace

Jonhern said:


> Or have some stuff happen during wrestlemania mania weekend when there will be such a high concentration of wrestling fans in one spot. Maybe a Presser in times square.


 That's a brilliant idea.

Maybe they could set up a ring there and have some matches?

Khan is a billionaire and must have some contacts to make it happen.


----------



## Jonhern

shandcraig said:


> Are these events or ppvs ? bit surprising to have ppv after ppv before a show but with modern day it can be done


That's how ufc used to be just ppvs, not on TV.


----------



## RKing85

I guarantee there will be more press conferences/public events between now and the show.


----------



## Beatles123

THE REVIVAL JUST WON THE TAG BELTS! :lol

Run yourself ragged, vinnie! You won't be able to keep em all! :haha

AEW at work right there.


----------



## The One

Pretty soon AEW will have its own section on WrestlingForum.


----------



## Beatles123

The One said:


> Pretty soon AEW will have its own section on WrestlingForum.


You damn right! :quite

I've been trying to sync up Warrior Cry with the NWO riff and can't do it! :mj2


----------



## njcam

Could Eric Bischoff play a part in AEW?


----------



## sim8

njcam said:


> Could Eric Bischoff play a part in AEW?


I hope not.

I got nothing against him but we already seen him run a company before with his vision. I want to the elite vision from the bucks and Cody. I don't the same old, same old from someone like Bischoff. Give me a new fresh product as presented by the elite.


----------



## Swindle

Trying to recapture a (in the grand scheme of things) brief period in pro-wrestling over and over again will never work. Uncle Eric has his place, but its in the past.


----------



## shandcraig

sim8 said:


> I hope not.
> 
> I got nothing against him but we already seen him run a company before with his vision. I want to the elite vision from the bucks and Cody. I don't the same old, same old from someone like Bischoff. Give me a new fresh product as presented by the elite.




Theres no chance they would really bring anyone in the help them run in. Its possible they might ask for advice or him be an adviser or on screen role. All of that is very very un likey though. These guys have there own vision and they aint going to hire a bunch of people to try and figure that out like dixie.


----------



## JPS

Despite being a massive mark for what Bischoff created in the 90s since it was my childhood introduction to pro wrestling, that was over 20 years ago, his heyday in this industry is long gone, wrestling & society has changed since then.

Does not mean they can't take inspiration from veterans and what has been before but I am excited to see what younger minds will produce, as I really enjoy Being The Elite.


----------



## Beatles123

God, if only Heyman were able to be a booker for this


----------



## Stinger Fan

The one thing that would concern me about AEW, is how how their attendances are going to hold up and how long fans are going to stick by them. If we're talking a weekly show, that's going to be far more difficult to fill venues every week in comparison to doing 1 show 8 months apart.


----------



## Erik.

Instead of getting Bischoff, I would hope with Cody being such a WCW mark, he'd try and incorporate what made WCW so popular in the 90s. 

Having a diverse roster was one of the main things. Whereas the WWE has always had that "WWE Style" - in WCW, they didn't have their own style. If you liked your NWA then you would have your Ric Flairs. If you liked your AWA then you had Zbyszko. You loved old school Golden Era WWF? You've got Piper, Savage etc. You happened to like your ECW? Cool, you can have Raven. You want some Lucha? You had Rey Mysterio. Let's not forget that WCW also have that relationship with NJPW so you also got to see the likes of Muta, Chono, Nagata and more importantly they had the biggest star in Hogan with the cross over appeal.

AEW kicking off with a partnership with AAA is a huge plus. OWE will also be a great addition too. They already have NJPW guys. If they can get a few of the WWE guys that people are familiar with like Ambrose and perhaps a few others then it'd be great. Different styles for me was what made WCW great and feel different to WWE at the time, it wasn't a clone like many other promotions have been. They had an entirely different aura. Hopefully AEW can capture that and I think they'll work very hard in making not only the presentation of the shows feel different but the overall wrestling side of things.

WWE is so formulaic. The opening promo to open the show. Matches booked on the fly. 50/50 booking. The SAME matches every week etc. - whereas AEW have the chance to create an atmosphere where anything could happen, imagine their first PPV happening and boom you see a WWE superstar in Dean Ambrose showing up!? 

Eric Bischoff was in the right place at the right time, lightning in a bottle as someone could call it. He had a blank cheque and reinvented what live wrestling television was, he basically changed the presentation in which we saw wrestling. He made the show feel like anyone could break the rules. Nitro at the time felt cool. It was innovative and athletic with the type of wrestlers and wrestling you were getting on a weekly basis. Whereas modern day WWE is scripted to the gills, banned moves, limiting wrestlers movesets etc. - if Cody, Bucks and Omega have that vision, then AEW can be something special. Especially with the money they have backing them.

- Diverse talent pool (WWE has this but they're all shoehorned into the 'WWE style')
- Good stories up and down the card
- Great wrestling, but shouldn't be the main focus over storytelling. 
- Passion

Nail these and they'll be on to a winner.


----------



## Beatles123

Stinger Fan said:


> The one thing that would concern me about AEW, is how how their attendances are going to hold up and how long fans are going to stick by them. If we're talking a weekly show, that's going to be far more difficult to fill venues every week in comparison to doing 1 show 8 months apart.


Just build a company that becomes known for having the best matches and feuds and garner a rep as being the "Cool" promotion. Thats all they need to do. Sell fans on a vision and hold true to it.


----------



## shandcraig

I think people are tainted by this because of the shape wwe is. If you have a good product and brand people will come


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095401311711973376


----------



## JPS

I am really hoping for the return of unique looks for PPV's, as I miss the days when every WCW or WWF/E PPV had a unique stage set up, really helped to make things seem special to me, rather then just a longer version of the weekly show.


----------



## shandcraig

Erik. said:


> Instead of getting Bischoff, I would hope with Cody being such a WCW mark, he'd try and incorporate what made WCW so popular in the 90s.
> 
> Having a diverse roster was one of the main things. Whereas the WWE has always had that "WWE Style" - in WCW, they didn't have their own style. If you liked your NWA then you would have your Ric Flairs. If you liked your AWA then you had Zbyszko. You loved old school Golden Era WWF? You've got Piper, Savage etc. You happened to like your ECW? Cool, you can have Raven. You want some Lucha? You had Rey Mysterio. Let's not forget that WCW also have that relationship with NJPW so you also got to see the likes of Muta, Chono, Nagata and more importantly they had the biggest star in Hogan with the cross over appeal.
> 
> AEW kicking off with a partnership with AAA is a huge plus. OWE will also be a great addition too. They already have NJPW guys. If they can get a few of the WWE guys that people are familiar with like Ambrose and perhaps a few others then it'd be great. Different styles for me was what made WCW great and feel different to WWE at the time, it wasn't a clone like many other promotions have been. They had an entirely different aura. Hopefully AEW can capture that and I think they'll work very hard in making not only the presentation of the shows feel different but the overall wrestling side of things.
> 
> WWE is so formulaic. The opening promo to open the show. Matches booked on the fly. 50/50 booking. The SAME matches every week etc. - whereas AEW have the chance to create an atmosphere where anything could happen, imagine their first PPV happening and boom you see a WWE superstar in Dean Ambrose showing up!?
> 
> Eric Bischoff was in the right place at the right time, lightning in a bottle as someone could call it. He had a blank cheque and reinvented what live wrestling television was, he basically changed the presentation in which we saw wrestling. He made the show feel like anyone could break the rules. Nitro at the time felt cool. It was innovative and athletic with the type of wrestlers and wrestling you were getting on a weekly basis. Whereas modern day WWE is scripted to the gills, banned moves, limiting wrestlers movesets etc. - if Cody, Bucks and Omega have that vision, then AEW can be something special. Especially with the money they have backing them.
> 
> - Diverse talent pool (WWE has this but they're all shoehorned into the 'WWE style')
> - Good stories up and down the card
> - Great wrestling, but shouldn't be the main focus over storytelling.
> - Passion
> 
> Nail these and they'll be on to a winner.


By the looks of this early roster and what they have stated they wanna do that is the plan. Its already clear they wanna go the surprise factor root which wwe does not do.


----------



## JPS

OWE looks set to be what the Cruiserweights were for WCW, something your average fan has never seen before which makes you go wow.


----------



## Jonhern

Stinger Fan said:


> The one thing that would concern me about AEW, is how how their attendances are going to hold up and how long fans are going to stick by them. If we're talking a weekly show, that's going to be far more difficult to fill venues every week in comparison to doing 1 show 8 months apart.


I doubt they are going to start off doing big arenas for the weekly shows, they will go to the mid size or small ones, or do half arena setups, and as they grow go to the large arenas. Just like in Chicago, they went to the sears center instead of the Allstate or whatever arena the NBA team has. There are lots of smaller venues around that they could get a decent crowd into. Plus they could always start out doing shows in one place while they build the brand and get exposure. Would keep costs down for the new company. Plus on tv, a smaller crowd that is hot is better than a big crowd that is dead.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

njcam said:


> Could Eric Bischoff play a part in AEW?


Don't make me mark out all over the keyboard! I can only take so much WCW v2 (not really, give me all of it!). 

Not saying Bischoff should be in charge of anything, I just need him as an onscreen character.

If they get a TV deal with TNT, Bischoff as a character, Dean and Orton as the new Outsiders.......:kliq


----------



## Beatles123

TheLooseCanon said:


> Don't make me mark out all over the keyboard! I can only take so much WCW v2 (not really, give me all of it!).
> 
> Not saying Bischoff should be in charge of anything, I just need him as an onscreen character.
> 
> If they get a TV deal with TNT, Bischoff as a character, Dean and Orton as the new Outsiders.......:kliq


No thanks. Thats nostalgia. We want fresh things.


----------



## shandcraig

Doesn't it suck that we have to wait so long for this promotion and all we have is speculation and imagination.


----------



## JPS

Something else i would love to see AEW do is have the focus of title history being combined days as champion rather then the number of times held.

Although that is less of a problem if they don't play pass the parcel with the belts like WWE/F has in the past.


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> Doesn't it suck that we have to wait so long for this promotion and all we have is speculation and imagination.


New ep of RTDON is tonight though! Then the sale tomorrow. GET YOUR TICKETS MANG :cry


----------



## Erik.

JPS said:


> Something else i would love to see AEW do is have the focus of title history being combined days as champion rather then the number of times held.
> 
> Although that is less of a problem if they don't play pass the parcel with the belts like WWE/F has in the past.


I'd like them to look at it as how many successful title defences.

Having a title reign to your name only to have successfully defended it 0 times isn't a good look but it doesn't matter as the history books say you still held the title.

Length of reign mixed with successful title defences would be great - It's something that would really make their presentation seem different to other wrestling promotions.

"Up next in the main event, we have Kenny Omega, a title holder for 245 days now. Successfully defended that title 9 times over that period. He's up against Dean Ambrose who is yet to hold any gold" - a nice little graphic shows up on the screen with a tale of the tape showing days held title, successful defences etc.

Then do the weigh-in, stare down etc. that Cody is looking to get into the product.


----------



## Beatles123

Erik. said:


> I'd like them to look at it as how many successful title defences.
> 
> Having a title reign to your name only to have successfully defended it 0 times isn't a good look but it doesn't matter as the history books say you still held the title.
> 
> Length of reign mixed with successful title defences would be great - It's something that would really make their presentation seem different to other wrestling promotions.
> 
> "Up next in the main event, we have Kenny Omega, a title holder for 245 days now. Successfully defended that title 9 times over that period. He's up against Dean Ambrose who is yet to hold any gold" - a nice little graphic shows up on the screen with a tale of the tape showing days held title, successful defences etc.
> 
> Then do the weigh-in, stare down etc. that Cody is looking to get into the product.


I believe they also said they'd keep a tally of how often who lost to who and to what. that seems cool.


----------



## Erik.

Beatles123 said:


> I believe they also said they'd keep a tally of how often who lost to who and to what. that seems cool.


Yeah - they mentioned they will have the company riddled with statistics. 

Which is very sports-oriented. You're not insulting the fans intelligence by not acknowledging things that happened in the past etc.


----------



## shandcraig

I'll try. First time was a fail


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> I'll try. First time was a fail


BELIEVE!!! roud

Get in early!


----------



## PavelGaborik

Ibushi just re-signed with NJPW


----------



## Beatles123

PavelGaborik said:


> Ibushi just re-signed with NJPW


as expected.

"I don't really think about Kenny anymore" :mj2


----------



## JPS

I had missed the part about more detailed stats for wins and losses, I love that idea, hopefully AEW really make their champions & their reigns feel special.


----------



## Erik.

Chris Jericho trolling with his latest instragram post.


----------



## Boldgerg

Whether AEW turns out to be as promising as it seems it could well be in the end or not, I have to say it feels good to be excited about wrestling again.

The only time I've felt genuinely passionate about pro wrestling in the last 10 years was during Goldberg's short return.

This does feel like it could be something special and a shot in the arm for professional wrestling, which it so desperately needs considering the hideous, unwatchable depths WWE has sunk to.


----------



## RiverFenix

Dave Bautista is 50 years old. He seems to think he's a 25 yr old gym bro. 

Please tell me that's not a friggin nose piercing.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

JPS said:


> Something else i would love to see AEW do is have the focus of title history being combined days as champion rather then the number of times held.
> 
> Although that is less of a problem if they don't play pass the parcel with the belts like WWE/F has in the past.


Good point. Among the many other things I'm hoping AEW delivers, I really want to see titles have meaning and significance again.


----------



## Beatles123

Anyone notice in BTE they stood under a "Goldberg's" sign?


----------



## Chan Hung

The amazing thing aew has going for it is that since it's so new it has potential of doing well and not being so redundant by having surprises and not the same old formula that WWE has every week


----------



## rbl85

Beatles123 said:


> Anyone notice in BTE they stood under a "Goldberg's" sign?


And they were in Atlanta (He played for the Falcons)


----------



## Erik.

Beatles123 said:


> Anyone notice in BTE they stood under a "Goldberg's" sign?


They knew it'd get people talking.

Goldberg follows AEW on Twitter by the way.


----------



## Boldgerg

Beatles123 said:


> Anyone notice in BTE they stood under a "Goldberg's" sign?


What time in the video is that?


----------



## Erik.

Boldgerg said:


> What time in the video is that?


2:00 in.

Bucks in front of a 'Goldberg's bagel company' shop.


----------



## Boldgerg

Erik. said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> 
> What time in the video is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 2:00 in.
> 
> Bucks in front of a 'Goldberg's bagel company' shop.
Click to expand...

:mark


----------



## shandcraig

Bucks are going to double standard on us. Troll us well also legit tease us with good things to come. 

Worst torture than a girl giving you blue balls


----------



## The_Great_One21

They need to hit the ground running. This can't be a slow burner. At least that is how I feel if they want to genuinely become a challenger to WWE. 

They need a few ore big hitters too in my opinion if they want to draw in the casuals. All well and good getting the indy fans, and the people who watch NXT or NJPW but if they want to be big, they need to casual fans, and Kenny Omega as good as he may be won't get them right off the bat. They shouldn't be doing what TNA did with loads of over the hill past it wrestlers, but they need some top guys who can still really go. An AJ Styles, a Brock Lesnar, a Dean Ambrose, even an Orton. 

The problem they will have is WWE hoover up all the talent. NXT is basically full of the guys or in the past has been full of the guys you would imagine AEW would want. The Kevin Owens, Nakamura's, Balors et al. So WWE just sign loads of top indy guys and park them in NXT and have them signed to long as shit deals. And that is a problem for AEW because no offence, but having your roster on day one filled with guys from Japan or Mexico or wherever who the casuals have never heard of won't draw big ratings. Not even Jericho will draw big numbers because lets be honest Y2J has always been the secondary guy in terms of marketability. The guy who would have amazing matches but wasn't the guy the casual fan was drawn too. 

If I was AEW, I can tell you what my number one would be right now. That is throwing boatload of cash after boatload of cash at CM Punk and doing whatever it took to convince him to come to AEW, even if it was a part time deal. That would draw HUGE numbers. 

It would never happen, but just imagine if the last thing that happens on the PPV before their weekly show is CM Punk interfering in the main event and attacking Jericho. The number of fans tuning in to their first weekly show would be huge. Or even better, imagine they signed Lesnar and we got Punk Vs Lesnar... That would draw serious ratings. 

I am sort of a between a casual and a hardcore fan. So I'll watch this. I have a friend who is casual. He wouldn't watch this. He doesn't watch WWE anymore other than Rumble and Mania because he got tired of the shit show. He said he wouldn't watch AEW because he doesn't know any of them other than Jericho and Cody. I said would you watch if Punk returned and he said hell fucking yes.


----------



## Beatles123

Boldgerg said:


> What time in the video is that?


near the start when they talk about being in the ATL


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I'm sure they've already contacted Punk. Everybody can see he would be the biggest name anyone can get right now.

Honestly, if my company got Punk on a couple year deal, I would do a 2 hour show on Mondays, not Tuesdays. Go straight for the throat.


----------



## Beatles123

The_Great_One21 said:


> They need to hit the ground running. This can't be a slow burner. At least that is how I feel if they want to genuinely become a challenger to WWE.
> 
> They need a few ore big hitters too in my opinion if they want to draw in the casuals. All well and good getting the indy fans, and the people who watch NXT or NJPW but if they want to be big, they need to casual fans, and Kenny Omega as good as he may be won't get them right off the bat. They shouldn't be doing what TNA did with loads of over the hill past it wrestlers, but they need some top guys who can still really go. An AJ Styles, a Brock Lesnar, a Dean Ambrose, even an Orton.
> 
> The problem they will have is WWE hoover up all the talent. NXT is basically full of the guys or in the past has been full of the guys you would imagine AEW would want. The Kevin Owens, Nakamura's, Balors et al. So WWE just sign loads of top indy guys and park them in NXT and have them signed to long as shit deals. And that is a problem for AEW because no offence, but having your roster on day one filled with guys from Japan or Mexico or wherever who the casuals have never heard of won't draw big ratings. Not even Jericho will draw big numbers because lets be honest Y2J has always been the secondary guy in terms of marketability. The guy who would have amazing matches but wasn't the guy the casual fan was drawn too.
> 
> If I was AEW, I can tell you what my number one would be right now. That is throwing boatload of cash after boatload of cash at CM Punk and doing whatever it took to convince him to come to AEW, even if it was a part time deal. That would draw HUGE numbers.
> 
> It would never happen, but just imagine if the last thing that happens on the PPV before their weekly show is CM Punk interfering in the main event and attacking Jericho. The number of fans tuning in to their first weekly show would be huge. Or even better, imagine they signed Lesnar and we got Punk Vs Lesnar... That would draw serious ratings.
> 
> I am sort of a between a casual and a hardcore fan. So I'll watch this. I have a friend who is casual. He wouldn't watch this. He doesn't watch WWE anymore other than Rumble and Mania because he got tired of the shit show. He said he wouldn't watch AEW because he doesn't know any of them other than Jericho and Cody. I said would you watch if Punk returned and he said hell fucking yes.


Thats just it: All AEW wants to be is it's own thing.

EDIT:

*ROAD TO DON EP 3 IS HERE!!!*


----------



## ThenWo/WCW

The Road to Double or Nothing Episode #3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AKv_uXsUzg


----------



## The_Great_One21

Beatles123 said:


> Thats just it: All AEW wants to be is it's own thing.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> *ROAD TO DON EP 3 IS HERE!!!*


Yeah I'm sure that a billionaire is starting a wrestling company and outbidding WWE for Chris Jericho because they are happy to be their own thing and be the king of the hardcore fans or whatever and have no intention of becoming big enough to challenge WWE


----------



## shandcraig

I don't care if they hire him or not but if they did hire punk it's a lot better for him to make a surprise appereance than reveal himself before any events. The first event is already going to be sold out. They have made a lot of indications that Thai brand is going to be the un expected


----------



## The_Great_One21

TheLooseCanon said:


> I'm sure they've already contacted Punk. Everybody can see he would be the biggest name anyone can get right now.
> 
> Honestly, if my company got Punk on a couple year deal, I would do a 2 hour show on Mondays, not Tuesdays. Go straight for the throat.


I hope they offer him everything he could ask for. Make him the highest paid wrestler in the world, give him a nice schedule, offer AJ Lee a high paying deal too. Plus, try and coax him by dangling the 'imagine you were the man who took down the WWE'


----------



## The_Great_One21

shandcraig said:


> I don't care if they hire him or not but if they did hire punk it's a lot better for him to make a surprise appereance than reveal himself before any events. The first event is already going to be sold out. They have made a lot of indications that Thai brand is going to be the un expected


If I was them, I'd hold him until right before the first TV show. Imagine him atacking Jericho or Omega being the last thing you saw on a Sunday PPV 2 days before their first TV taping. You'd be desperate to watch.


----------



## Beatles123

The_Great_One21 said:


> Yeah I'm sure that a billionaire is starting a wrestling company and outbidding WWE for Chris Jericho because they are happy to be their own thing and be the king of the hardcore fans or whatever and have no intention of becoming big enough to challenge WWE


They aren't going to suceed being a WWE ripoff. They want to take their brand of wrestling and prove it can work on its own. Which it can. No offense, but they shouldn't worry about attracting your friend.


----------



## shandcraig

Exactly and it's obvious a bunch more talents coming in the months ahead


And yes the last thing we want them to do is copy a brand that is pissing the migirity of it's fans off for years now but are to stubborn to give up on the 3 letters they know.

Something comes out as big as this will be hot with a product that is different and more exciting is a selling point


----------



## The_Great_One21

Beatles123 said:


> They aren't going to suceed being a WWE ripoff. They want to take their brand of wrestling and prove it can work on its own. Which it can. No offense, but they shouldn't worry about attracting your friend.


Except yes they absolutely should worry about it because unless they attract the casual fan they won't even break a 1.0 in the ratings never mind competing with WWE. 

But where did I say that attracting the casual means being a wwe rip off? It doesnt. WWE sucks and the casuals are leaving in droves. The way to get the casuals in is to be a cool and edgy sports entertaining brand.


----------



## Beatles123

Now then...WHO was that blurred image?! Someone photoshop it and clean it up. We did it for the Smash Bros. reveal.



The_Great_One21 said:


> Except yes they absolutely should worry about it because unless they attract the casual fan they won't even break a 1.0 in the ratings never mind competing with WWE.
> 
> But where did I say that attracting the casual means being a wwe rip off? It doesnt. WWE sucks and the casuals are leaving in droves. The way to get the casuals in is to be a cool and edgy sports entertaining brand.


The way they'll do that is by being themselves. Not by making any rush to sign any WWE castoff unless they FIT, and this includes Punk. They should focus more on younger stars and BOOKING WELL. otherwise it won't matter if they have Andre the Giant in his prime on the roster if they can't use him well.


----------



## Jman55

Beatles123 said:


> Now then...WHO was that blurred image?! Someone photoshop it and clean it up. We did it for the Smash Bros. reveal.


I'd rather it be left alone the suspense till the reveal would be a 1000 times more fun provided it turned out worth the wait (the only fear with that one is disappointment at a lackluster reveal)

Also a neat choice for a women's match hope it goes well given in terms of this roster the women are who I'm least familiar with honestly.


----------



## Erik.

AEW need a core fan-base. 

We don't even know what that is yet. 

Getting 10,000 hardcore fans for one off PPVs involving some of the best wrestling talent isn't hard. But doing it consistently and getting viewers is. 

If you think AEW are going to be any threat to WWE within the next 5 years, you're silly. They're not WCW who had a lineage in an era of some of the most well known and biggest wrestlers in history off the back of a territorial wrestling period. They're literally starting fresh from nothing, no history in an era of wrestling that barely has any stars in it. 

They will be there own thing. Hopefully they are more up my street of focusing on character development and stories over great wrestling. I am confident with Cody in charge that would be the case, I know enough from his family tree, his character development as Dashing, Undashing and Stardust that he has a very good mind for that sort of thing but lets see how all this translates when you have a ROSTER of talent, shows to book and live television and ratings to meet.

We don't even know how they're going to be booking their shows. Why would a huge TV station give an unknown wrestling company, with zero history, a prime slot? When it's likely they won't even be live anyway. I imagine what they'll be doing is tape their shows which will be an hour long, a bit like NXT, and put it out on a weekday. Which already can potentially mean lower viewers if people can read results before hand and not be impressed with what they read.

They have something up their sleeve.


----------



## Erik.

Beatles123 said:


> Now then...WHO was that blurred image?! Someone photoshop it and clean it up. We did it for the Smash Bros. reveal.


Dustin, I reckon.


----------



## Beatles123

Erik. said:


> Dustin, I reckon.


well if it is, he aint in gold.


----------



## Erik.

Beatles123 said:


> well if it is, he aint in gold.


I know it's blurred but the guy looked bald to me. (Or bleached blonde hair).

So maybe there's a 5% chance it's Goldberg as opposed to Golddust 










I was hoping we'd see Cody vs. MJF though, personally.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Big Show, lol.


----------



## Beatles123

Erik. said:


> I know it's blurred but the guy looked bald to me. (Or bleached blonde hair).
> 
> So maybe there's a 5% chance it's Goldberg as opposed to Golddust


but how is Goldberg personal for Cody? :hutz


----------



## Erik.

Beatles123 said:


> but how is Goldberg personal for Cody? :hutz


You raise a good point. Though that could always just be a swerve :lol

It's either Dustin or Amell then for me.


----------



## JPS

Dustin Rhodes would be awesome, especially if he somehow gets rights to use this theme music. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ct-qfLVihWc


----------



## Beatles123

Erik. said:


> You raise a good point. Though that could always just be a swerve :lol
> 
> It's either Dustin or Amell then for me.


Unless it's RANDY! :wtf


----------



## Chrome

Beatles123 said:


> Unless it's RANDY! :wtf


There is a lot of history between Randy Cody, with Legacy and then their feuds in 2010 and 2011. Hmmm...


----------



## Erik.

Chrome said:


> There is a lot of history between Randy Cody, with Legacy and then their feuds in 2010 and 2011. Hmmm...


Randy is locked into a 10 year contract isn't he?

Expires 2020, I believe.

Did find a website full of contract expiry dates though:

Usos - April 2019
AJ Styles - April 2019
Ambrose - April 2019
Nakamura - 2019
Ranallo - 2019 (Imagine Ranallo on the announce team!)

Really should look at some of these. 

By the way.. "It's personal"

Shield vs. Rhodes Brothers anyone?

Rhodes vs. Moxley?

What we've really got to look at here is the blurred writing where it says "Cody vs." - you can see the gap between first and surname and the first name doesn't look long enough to be Dustin... could well be long enough to be a Dean though or a Jon...


----------



## ColonelLanda

Looks like Nakamura to me.


----------



## TD Stinger

A blurred out picture could be anyone really.

But if it's personal, could be anyone from Bob Holly, Ted Dibiase Jr., Goldust, Amell, etc.


----------



## Chrome

TD Stinger said:


> A blurred out picture could be anyone really.
> 
> But if it's personal, could be anyone from *Bob Holly*, *Ted Dibiase Jr.*, Goldust, Amell, etc.


If it's either of those two. :mj4


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Even if this is only as successful as Lucha Underground, I'll be having fun


----------



## DGenerationMC

I installed a deblurring program on my computer and got nothing.


----------



## shandcraig

Ok finally watched ep3. There is absolutely no way it is mart or Amell. Your wife does not describe the person in an emotional way and you respond the way he did for just some buddy. Thers just no possible choice other than Dustin. 


What is this ? is this real ? you wanna talk to me about it or are you going to just make things happen with out ? "Brandi" There is absolutely no reason why she would say such words for really any other wrestler on this planet unless im missing another emotion connection to cody


----------



## The_Great_One21

Will double or nothing be on uk tv?


----------



## NXT Only

I’m less concerned about ratings and more concerned with how they’ll drive revenue. Depending on their time slot(which I love to be 9-11 or 10-Midnight they would only have to pull in a decent rating. 

They’ll pull in major revenue from YouTube, Merch and their parternships.


----------



## V-Trigger

I'm going with the safe bet that is Goldust.


----------



## FROSTY

Just heard Double or Nothing sold out in 26 minutes. Impressive, bigger venue, more tickets to sale and they sell out faster than All In :woo


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Wow I wasn't even sure they would sell out this time. Good for them and good for wrestling.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095664353641148417


----------



## Erik.

I didn't even realise Tony Khan was such a big fan. That's pretty cool.


----------



## rbl85

Jéricho said that the 12.000 tickets of the pre-sell were sold in less than FIVE minutes


----------



## Even Flow

The_Great_One21 said:


> Will double or nothing be on uk tv?


Probably not.

You'll have to watch it online live.


----------



## Sugnid

The_Great_One21 said:


> Will double or nothing be on uk tv?


Ordering it from Fite TV will probably be our only option.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Jonhern said:


> I doubt they are going to start off doing big arenas for the weekly shows, they will go to the mid size or small ones, or do half arena setups, and as they grow go to the large arenas. Just like in Chicago, they went to the sears center instead of the Allstate or whatever arena the NBA team has. There are lots of smaller venues around that they could get a decent crowd into. Plus they could always start out doing shows in one place while they build the brand and get exposure. Would keep costs down for the new company. Plus on tv, a smaller crowd that is hot is better than a big crowd that is dead.


I don't think they'd do 10k arenas every week, I know they're not that dumb, but look how long it took for TNA to do 2-3k venues and that was largely their PPV shows. Their house shows drew practically nothing and ended up hurting the company in the long run. Now granted, they aren't in exactly the same situation but a comparison can be made between the two. I just wonder how long the Kahn's would want to stay in the wrestling business when its likely they'll be running at a loss for at least a couple years. I'm not so sure they have the fan base to do it on a weekly basis and it would be pretty disappointing if they ended looking like an indy promotion on TV .

Don't mistake this for wanting them to fail or anything , I want them to succeed more than anything because more options is always better, but I'm just not sure about the longevity behind their promotion . Then again, TNA is still alive and kicking


----------



## RiverFenix

Does Dustin vs Cody really have any heat, real or kayfabe? I mean Dustin is on record being proud of Cody and what he has done already so they can't really storyline opposite that without being obvious. They could try Dustin saying Cody is dishonoring Dusty by only using his first name or something. It could get pretty interesting how Dustin Rhodes had to become Goldust to get out of Dusty's shadow and that's all he is anymore and he has accepted it, but Cody is doing something really special here and he should use the Rhodes name again for Dusty, for Dustin and for himself. WWE and the McMahons made Dusty dance and wear polkadots, made Dustin be a S&M Gimp with Luna Vachon and forced Cody to be Stardust. This is all Cody's doing, but it's for the Rhodes Legacy. 

If the outcome of Dustin Rhodes vs Cody was Cody winning and announcing from now on and forever he will be Cody Rhodes - I could dig that.


----------



## V-Trigger

*WOR: 43,500 people signed in trying to get tickets to Double Or Nothing.*



> Meltzer: "Looks like the number is 43,500 people, that would've signed in trying to get tickets in the first half hour. It's amazing. That's only the first half hour. We've still got 3 months. That's before announcing any more matches. Let's face it, everybody knew it was Omega and Jericho by the time tickets went on sale. Omega and Jericho and the fact that it was the 1st AEW show and this being the first follow-up of all in, I think those would be the biggest draws of the show."


----------



## shandcraig

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Does Dustin vs Cody really have any heat, real or kayfabe? I mean Dustin is on record being proud of Cody and what he has done already so they can't really storyline opposite that without being obvious. They could try Dustin saying Cody is dishonoring Dusty by only using his first name or something. It could get pretty interesting how Dustin Rhodes had to become Goldust to get out of Dusty's shadow and that's all he is anymore and he has accepted it, but Cody is doing something really special here and he should use the Rhodes name again for Dusty, for Dustin and for himself. WWE and the McMahons made Dusty dance and wear polkadots, made Dustin be a S&M Gimp with Luna Vachon and forced Cody to be Stardust. This is all Cody's doing, but it's for the Rhodes Legacy.
> 
> 
> Who knows ? im not aware of any heat, What i got from it is just more of a emotional connection or something to whoever it was.
> 
> Would be amazing if the card said Rhodes vs Rhodes. It is beyond me how a fucking company could ever own the rights to someones fucking last name. I think its absolutely embarrassing a company would ever even want to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the outcome of Dustin Rhodes vs Cody was Cody winning and announcing from now on and forever he will be Cody Rhodes - I could dig that.





V-Trigger said:


> *WOR: 43,500 people signed in trying to get tickets to Double Or Nothing.*






Well i know i signed up for the pre sale code and they said they would email me the day of but that never happened. So i gues so a hell of a lot of people tried to get tickets and screwed up the system. 



I hope to have some chance today


----------



## rbl85

shandcraig said:


> Well i know i signed up for the pre sale code and they said they would email me the day of but that never happened. So i gues so a hell of a lot of people tried to get tickets and screwed up the system.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to have some chance today


Jericho said that all the pre sale tickets were sold in 5 minutes but the system took 20-25min to announce it because of glitches (too many people connected)


----------



## shandcraig

What are peoples thoughts of a corner seat but lower end of arena seating? in a place like the mgm grand arena


----------



## Beatles123

rbl85 said:


> Jéricho said that the 12.000 tickets of the pre-sell were sold in less than FIVE minutes


We go us lightning in a bottle, boys!!

RUN WITH IT, AEW! I'd push it HARD to be part of their brand: "We have the ONLY wrestling that's so in-demand, tickets sell faster than we can supply them! GET YOURS NOW!" :lenny Classic monster truck branding!

"AEW: *BE THERE!*" :banderas


----------



## Life010

V-Trigger said:


> *WOR: 43,500 people signed in trying to get tickets to Double Or Nothing.*


Bucks, Cody and Omega could have sold out a fucking football stadium, meanwhile at WWE they are having problems selling out their shows.


----------



## Beatles123

Jericho with Khan.


----------



## V-Trigger




----------



## shandcraig

weird system. Its not even open until 9 but is letting me be in the waiting room now.Then it is letting me select a ticket i want. If it some how does not let me get this ticket than this system is a joke. I shouldn't be allowed to get this far if it some how doesn't go through


Knowing my luck im not in a good order with my waiting room group


----------



## rbl85

shandcraig said:


> weird system. Its not even open until 9 but is letting me be in the waiting room now.Then it is letting me select a ticket i want. If it some how does not let me get this ticket than this system is a joke. I shouldn't be allowed to get this far if it some how doesn't go through


I think it's normal


----------



## shandcraig

Of course people in ROH are not going to know anything more than what they have planned so far or what we know. We all know so far that theres leaks of 3 events folloing this ppv


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095731800666763264
general sale sold out in 4 minutes.


----------



## shandcraig

wtf so im sitting here in waiting rooms well it says its my turn well ive selected tickets yet its sold out ? This system is horrible by this ticket company


----------



## Death Rider

BuT kEnNy OmEgA iS nOt A dRaW guys.


----------



## krtgolfing

Life010 said:


> Bucks, Cody and Omega could have sold out a fucking football stadium, meanwhile at WWE they are having problems selling out their shows.


:heston

Selling out a 10,000 seat arena does not equate to selling out a 80,000 seat stadium.


----------



## shandcraig

Well fuck it i was unable to get a ticket off the main ticket site so i went with stubhub for more expensive tickets. But i got a TICKET and im ALL IN for All elite wrestling in Vegas !!!!


----------



## rbl85

shandcraig said:


> Well fuck it i was unable to get a ticket off the main ticket site so i went with stubhub for more expensive tickets. But i got a TICKET and im ALL IN for All elite wrestling in Vegas !!!!


Happy for you


----------



## Chan Hung

It's already a big positive if they are not having to give away tickets so that's a good sign

I wish I could attend this it seems like it's going to be awesome. Not trying to troll or anything but is it me or does it seem more interesting than WrestleMania


----------



## shandcraig

The fact that the internet is full of people bitching about how bad mania is every year , I think it's completely responsible thing to think.

I think people are weird for going back to something they find is crap. Mania is nothing more now than an over hyped over production valued show full of people marking out for everything except what goes on in the ring


----------



## Beatles123

krtgolfing said:


> :heston
> 
> Selling out a 10,000 seat arena does not equate to selling out a 80,000 seat stadium.


80,000? no. 45,000? Yes!


----------



## V-Trigger

WWE Cultists BTFO once again.


----------



## Beatles123

V-Trigger said:


> WWE Cultists BTFO once again.


"CAWdy isnt a draw!!!!" :lenny


----------



## Sbatenney

Beatles123 said:


> "CAWdy isnt a draw!!!!" :lenny


Wasn't it Meltzer who said Cody wasn't a draw? don't get the logic there and while this is great but you will find a lot of international fans likely also signed up and people who aren't local too. It will be more interesting to see what the numbers are like when they are running shows more regularly.

To me, I do still have this worry for the womens division, given what Tony Khan has wanting it to be like the WCW Counterweight Division, it doesn't sound like they will on a equal level as the top stars. Before people jump on me, I am not against AEW at all but I do find more of their interview reek of bullshit the more I hear them.

Also I would point out, I don't think it's either Ambrose or Randy in the match with Cody because I don't see them being that stupid to announce a match without having the talent fully signed or know 100% will be signing. There is one name, I am surprised not to see anyone say. Marty Scurll? Would make sense too if you go by their ROH time, they kinda feuded only the ROH title but never really had a blow off match so to speak.


----------



## Ace

Sold out in 4 mins :sodone


----------



## ColonelLanda

So some of us are saying that going by how coy Cody and co are being and Brandy’s response to the photo the best options for his opponent are Golddust, MJF, and Scurll.

Really? They seem to hint at it being some one kinda big and that’s the best we’ve come up with?

Once again all I see is Nakamura in that pic. Yes, prob 100% wrong, but at least my guess kinda fits the criteria for how much mystery there is.


----------



## Ace

V-Trigger said:


> *WOR: 43,500 people signed in trying to get tickets to Double Or Nothing.*


 43,500 :sodone


----------



## CENAS HEEL TURN

Sbatenney said:


> To me, I do still have this worry for the womens division, given what Tony Khan has wanting it to be like the WCW Counterweight Division, it doesn't sound like they will on a equal level as the top stars.


He means the division will be allowed to stand out and be different to the rest of the show; WCW Cruiserweight Division was the only decent thing about Nitro.

This is a positive thing.


----------



## Beatles123

Sbatenney said:


> Wasn't it Meltzer who said Cody wasn't a draw? don't get the logic there and while this is great but you will find a lot of international fans likely also signed up and people who aren't local too. It will be more interesting to see what the numbers are like when they are running shows more regularly.
> 
> To me, I do still have this worry for the womens division, given what Tony Khan has wanting it to be like the WCW Counterweight Division, it doesn't sound like they will on a equal level as the top stars. Before people jump on me, I am not against AEW at all but I do find more of their interview reek of bullshit the more I hear them.
> 
> Also I would point out, I don't think it's either Ambrose or Randy in the match with Cody because I don't see them being that stupid to announce a match without having the talent fully signed or know 100% will be signing. There is one name, I am surprised not to see anyone say. Marty Scurll? Would make sense too if you go by their ROH time, they kinda feuded only the ROH title but never really had a blow off match so to speak.


I was imitating the Anti-Indy shitters on 4chan

And bullshit? How? You know all of like 6 woman on their brand. That said if I was gonna say any of them were like WCW's cruiserweights id say OWE's guys. Just because they say that though doesn't mean they're lying to you.


----------



## Chrome

Damn, 43,500 is crazy. :wow


----------



## Beatles123

Chrome said:


> Damn, 43,500 is crazy. :wow


What was the highest crowd number TNA had?


----------



## Chrome

Beatles123 said:


> What was the highest crowd number TNA had?


No idea, I know they had some good crowds for those UK shows they did.


----------



## Erik.

Chrome said:


> No idea, I know they had some good crowds for those UK shows they did.


Yeah - TNA's record attendance was in London and it was 8,100.

AEW nearly doubling that with their first ever PPV.


----------



## shandcraig

Yep that's why people simply can not compare this to TNA. It's just going to be do different.


Also TNA America record is 7,200 at lockdown 2013


----------



## Jonhern

Donnie said:


> 43,500 :sodone


wow, they should move it to unlv stadium. And food for thought, that would be more than 43k wanting to go since most of the sign ups would be likely wanting get multiple tickets.


----------



## Erik.

No point blowing their load early.

You want people to be annoyed they couldn't get tickets. You then put on an awesome show and they'll try even harder to get tickets next time. 

WCWs highest attendance? 41,000 and that was for a Nitro!

They should be happy about getting 10,000 fans for every PPV. That's a great amount for a new promotion, especially when you compare that to every other promotion outside of the WWE in North America. They're already doing ridiculously well but they are fresh, new and very well marketed so far. In a years time, if they're still getting 10,000 fans for shows, especially at potential live shows, then keep at it. Slowly increase it to perhaps an extra thousand and go from there.


----------



## Sin City Saint

Erik. said:


> No point blowing their load early.
> 
> *You want people to be annoyed they couldn't get tickets. You then put on an awesome show and they'll try even harder to get tickets next time. *
> 
> WCWs highest attendance? 41,000 and that was for a Nitro!
> 
> They should be happy about getting 10,000 fans for every PPV. That's a great amount for a new promotion, especially when you compare that to every other promotion outside of the WWE in North America. They're already doing ridiculously well but they are fresh, new and very well marketed so far. In a years time, if they're still getting 10,000 fans for shows, especially at potential live shows, then keep at it. Slowly increase it to perhaps an extra thousand and go from there.


This. Can’t wait to go to the show in May.


----------



## Beatles123

Erik. said:


> No point blowing their load early.
> 
> You want people to be annoyed they couldn't get tickets. You then put on an awesome show and they'll try even harder to get tickets next time.
> 
> WCWs highest attendance? 41,000 and that was for a Nitro!
> 
> They should be happy about getting 10,000 fans for every PPV. That's a great amount for a new promotion, especially when you compare that to every other promotion outside of the WWE in North America. They're already doing ridiculously well but they are fresh, new and very well marketed so far. In a years time, if they're still getting 10,000 fans for shows, especially at potential live shows, then keep at it. Slowly increase it to perhaps an extra thousand and go from there.


And to think they sold out with next to no "BIG STARZ LOL". It's almost like they ARE the stars, huh? :tommy


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095756025397956612


----------



## shandcraig

Things are changing but some will continue to deny it.


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> Things are changing but some will continue to deny it.


Thats generally how change is. Only those who are interested in the future of a medium and not complacent are usually the ones who receive it best. The rest go "RABBLE RABBLE! THAT'S NOT HOW THIS BUISNES WORKS KID!" - Of course it's not, but it's how it WILL. Either get on board or get left behind id all I can say.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Congrats to AEW selling out their first show! They have a lot of momentum going for them but will this be a touring company? Or will they work how TNA used to by having a home base and go to different markets for PPVs? 

You can't deny that we are in the midst of a wrestling boom. I remember people scoffed when Jeff Jarrett said that years ago. He was right but the next boom wasn't gonna happen with him and GFW. :lol


----------



## shandcraig

Jeff Jarrett has a horrible vision. He has a good idea for a brand but running a brand with a professional vision is far from what he can do. He made the just as much of a fuck up as TNA.

I loved TNA but I knew it's weakness. How in professional it came off was a big one


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> Jeff Jarrett has a horrible vision. He has a good idea for a brand but running a brand with a professional vision is far from what he can do. He made the just as much of a fuck up as TNA.
> 
> I loved TNA but I knew it's weakness. How in professional it came off was a big one


Well thats the thing: Jerrett's vision was "LOL CMON BROTHER WE CAN CONTINUE WCW AND STAY ON TOP! STING! RUSSO! LETS DO IT." and it was never very forward thinking, just "We can use the old stars and compete with WWE, maybe throw in some new guys." Whereas this is ran by people who are wrestling FANS first and wrestlers second.


----------



## shandcraig

Beatles123 said:


> Well thats the thing: Jerrett's vision was "LOL CMON BROTHER WE CAN CONTINUE WCW AND STAY ON TOP! STING! RUSSO! LETS DO IT." and it was never very forward thinking, just "We can use the old stars and compete with WWE, maybe throw in some new guys." Whereas this is ran by people who are wrestling FANS first and wrestlers second.


TNA was great for some great moments but the vision of it felt very late wcw. I loved wcw until eric bishcoff was sent home and replaced with russo


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> TNA was great for some great moments but the vision of it felt very late wcw. I loved wcw until eric bishcoff was sent home and replaced with russo


As a company, TNA never had a clear vision other than "WE'RE THAT OTHER WRESTLING COMPANY!"


----------



## NXT Only

This is so exciting, the only thing that's had me this intense is MCU Movies.


----------



## shandcraig

I'll be getting my AEW t-shirt and drinking at the MGM bar before the event ! kinda wish i was staying on the strip but oh well


----------



## Sbatenney

CENAS HEEL TURN said:


> He means the division will be allowed to stand out and be different to the rest of the show; WCW Cruiserweight Division was the only decent thing about Nitro.
> 
> This is a positive thing.


You also have how they were underutilised as well, they put on some of the best matches yet WCW never saw any of them as over, they were "work horses" to get the crowd ready for the main events. That's my issue, the division is the reason why superstars like Chris Jericho left WCW because they were over af but weren't getting the same level of respect as main eventers.



Beatles123 said:


> And bullshit? How? You know all of like 6 woman on their brand. That said if I was gonna say any of them were like WCW's cruiserweights id say OWE's guys. Just because they say that though doesn't mean they're lying to you.


I feel like he is saying whatever the fans want to hear, they is so many things I feel that are questionable about some of the things to me. 

Like the whole "health Insurance" thing where it turns out, it's not actual health insurance more a promise to look after you if you get hurt in the ring(I am going by what Cody tweeted), something the WWE has always done as well as other things. Again that is good, many smaller promotions don't do it but they are acting like the WWE doesn't do it which is bullshit.

Look I do want this to work out but I am not going to blinded by the hype of it. There is some questionable things, major one for me is that the womens division isn't as strong as they make it out to be, that's part bullshit. I could go on and on but likely I will just be called a WWE cultist because I am not going to be blindly following AEW.


----------



## rbl85

Sbatenney said:


> .
> 
> Look I do want this to work out but I am not going to blinded by the hype of it. There is some questionable things, major one for me is that the womens division isn't as strong as they make it out to be, that's part bullshit. I could go on and on but likely I will just be called a WWE cultist because I am not going to be blindly following AEW.


You know that the girls they signed are better than the average WWE women.


----------



## Sbatenney

rbl85 said:


> You know that the girls they signed are better than the average WWE women.


I feel that's more WWE hate than actual opinion tbh. Because most of the roster are better than the likes of Britt Baker and Kylie Rae.


----------



## Death Rider

Sbatenney said:


> rbl85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know that the girls they signed are better than the average WWE women.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel that's more WWE hate than actual opinion tbh. Because most of the roster are better than the likes of Britt Baker and Kylie Rae.
Click to expand...

It is still early days. Lets give a few shows before judging the women's division and how they are used. I agree I ain't over hyped for the women they have but the men's roster looks fun so far


----------



## rbl85

Sbatenney said:


> I feel that's more WWE hate than actual opinion tbh. Because most of the roster are better than the likes of Britt Baker and Kylie Rae.


For me only Asuka, Sasha, Charlotte, Becky are better (on the main roster).

And i'm not saying this because i hate WWE, i watched matches of Rae, Baker and from what I saw they are pretty good.


----------



## Sbatenney

Roy Mustang said:


> It is still early days. Lets give a few shows before judging the women's division and how they are used. I agree I ain't over hyped for the women they have but the men's roster looks fun so far


I was using the Womens roster as one of the bullshit things AEW has said. Brandi said that they were taking womens wrestling just as serious as the male division, at the moment that looks like bullshit given what they have signed so far. 

The issue I have is so many people here act like AEW doesn't have it's flaws and things that need to be questioned, anyone who seems to do that is just "apart of WWE Cult" when people could argue that the way some of the fans of AEW are acting very cult-like.


----------



## rbl85

Sbatenney said:


> I was using the Womens roster as one of the bullshit things AEW has said.* Brandi said that they were taking womens wrestling just as serious as the male division, at the moment that looks like bullshit given what they have signed so far. *
> 
> The issue I have is so many people here act like AEW doesn't have it's flaws and things that need to be questioned, anyone who seems to do that is just "apart of WWE Cult" when people could argue that the way some of the fans of AEW are acting very cult-like.


Because to be a good wrestler you need to be a "big" name ?

A woman like Asuka already was one of, if not the best in the world before coming to WWE and before she arrive in NXT maybe 2% of the WWE fans knew who she was.


----------



## Sbatenney

rbl85 said:


> For me only Asuka, Sasha, Charlotte, Becky are better (on the main roster).
> 
> And i'm not saying this because i hate WWE, i watched matches of Rae, Baker and from what I saw they are pretty good.


I disagree, I have watch a few matches from Rae and she seems a promising talent but a little clumsy and Baker is decent at best. I respect your opinion, I disagree with it 100%, you comment did just come off like how some of the anti-WWE post here.

I enjoy most of the women's roster in the WWE in some way, shape of form. Some can cut a decent promo, some are just entertain and others can put on good matches. Also you have to add the nxt roster which has Candice LeRea, Io Shiri, Kari Sane, Mia Yim, Toni Strom and many more.


----------



## Beatles123

Sbatenney said:


> You also have how they were underutilised as well, they put on some of the best matches yet WCW never saw any of them as over, they were "work horses" to get the crowd ready for the main events. That's my issue, the division is the reason why superstars like Chris Jericho left WCW because they were over af but weren't getting the same level of respect as main eventers.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like he is saying whatever the fans want to hear, they is so many things I feel that are questionable about some of the things to me.
> 
> Like the whole "health Insurance" thing where it turns out, it's not actual health insurance more a promise to look after you if you get hurt in the ring(I am going by what Cody tweeted), something the WWE has always done as well as other things. Again that is good, many smaller promotions don't do it but they are acting like the WWE doesn't do it which is bullshit.
> 
> Look I do want this to work out but I am not going to blinded by the hype of it. There is some questionable things, major one for me is that the womens division isn't as strong as they make it out to be, that's part bullshit. I could go on and on but likely I will just be called a WWE cultist because I am not going to be blindly following AEW.


A lot of those sound like you bein skeptical for the sake of it. 

HE IS a fan. Why wouldn't he want a fan-centric product?


----------



## rbl85

Sbatenney said:


> I disagree, I have watch a few matches from Rae and she seems a promising talent but a little clumsy and Baker is decent at best. I respect your opinion, I disagree with it 100%, you comment did just come off like how some of the anti-WWE post here.
> 
> I enjoy most of the women's roster in the WWE in some way, shape of form. Some can cut a decent promo, some are just entertain and others can put on good matches. Also you have to add the nxt roster which has Candice LeRea, Io Shiri, Kari Sane, Mia Yim, Toni Strom and many more.


I was only talking about the main rosters but if we add the NXT roster in the discussion then yes WWE have a way WAY better women roster than AEW (for the moment)


----------



## Death Rider

Sbatenney said:


> I was using the Womens roster as one of the bullshit things AEW has said. Brandi said that they were taking womens wrestling just as serious as the male division, at the moment that looks like bullshit given what they have signed so far.
> 
> The issue I have is so many people here act like AEW doesn't have it's flaws and things that need to be questioned, anyone who seems to do that is just "apart of WWE Cult" when people could argue that the way some of the fans of AEW are acting very cult-like.


Taking something seriously does not mean it has to be on the same level. A lot of good women's talent has been scooped up by WWE. They are building a new promotion, they are not going to call the women they hire shit. Please name the women you expect them to hire cause some of the main names I can think off are all signed elsewhere and can't join


----------



## shandcraig

I dont understand how someone is saying that there is huge hype around the women division. No-one is claiming its amazing yet or the entire roster in fact. People are just saying its shaping up to be.

Plus since when do wrestling fans pretend a women division is a draw. No disrespect but lets be real here.


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> I dont understand how someone is saying that there is huge hype around the women division. No-one is claiming its amazing yet or the entire roster in fact. People are just saying its shaping up to be.
> 
> Plus since when do wrestling fans pretend a women division is a draw. No disrespect but lets be real here.


There's nothing wrong with Tony saying they'll surprise people either. Dont get the hate.


----------



## shandcraig

Beatles123 said:


> There's nothing wrong with Tony saying they'll surprise people either. Dont get the hate.




i guess the best thing for people constantly trying to downplay this is just you wait and see


----------



## Chrome

It sucks NXT UK is a thing or they could've gotten Toni Storm and Rhea Ripley on the roster.


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> i guess the best thing for people constantly trying to downplay this is just you wait and see


They're used to everything in wrestling sucking, and then if you get excited. "Oh, you're just being a mark." lol

It's quite a shame that fans shit on themselves like this. I don't begrudge anyone for liking WWE but its almost like they're conditioned to and are so used to any alternative failing they've developed Stockholm syndrome with it.


----------



## shandcraig

Ok so who is going to this event in here ? It would be fun to get familiar and meet up ! so im driving down from vancouver canada in a camper van. I booked an rv parking lot attached to a hotel 10 minutes from the strip for friday and sunday. Saturday the night of the event i booked at the Excalibur Hotel & Casino so i can just have fun on the strip and stubble back to my room as its close to MGM grand


----------



## Jazminator

I'm "all in" on the hype for AEW. It's just exciting to me to witness a new promotion being built from the ground up, and it's cool how organically this all started. I like what they're doing so far.

I'm not going to worry about whether they succeed in the long run or not. As a wrestling fan, it's fun just to be hyped for something.


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> Ok so who is going to this event in here ? It would be fun to get familiar and meet up ! so im driving down from vancouver canada in a camper van. I booked an rv parking lot attached to a hotel 10 minutes from the strip for friday and sunday. Saturday the night of the event i booked at the Excalibur Hotel & Casino so i can just have fun on the strip and stubble back to my room as its close to MGM grand


I wish I was


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Chrome said:


> It sucks NXT UK is a thing or they could've gotten Toni Storm and Rhea Ripley on the roster.


I like Rhea Ripley a lot, Toni Storm is cool too but overrated. The British women's scene is so damn full right now. They better talk to Chardonnay. I'm looking out for Priscilla Kelly and Jordynne Grace too. Lots of great women they should be signing. Sex bombs like Natalia Markova and spunky underdogs like Millie McKenzie. The WWE does have A LOT of the best women though


----------



## V-Trigger

Tony said on Talk is Jericho that Kenny is in full recruitment mode for the women's division. Expect a lot of Joshi working in AEW.


----------



## shandcraig

V-Trigger said:


> Tony said on Talk is Jericho that Kenny is in full recruitment mode for the women's division. Expect a lot of Joshi working in AEW.


Kenny is trying to freshen up his groupies list haha


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Beatles123 said:


> They're used to everything in wrestling sucking, and then if you get excited. "Oh, you're just being a mark." lol
> 
> It's quite a shame that fans shit on themselves like this. I don't begrudge anyone for liking WWE but its almost like they're conditioned to and are so used to any alternative failing they've developed Stockholm syndrome with it.


They also get to feel cool because "indy flipz and movez". It's sad how many people don't get to enjoy all the good wrestling out there because they're hoping Kevin Nash will notice them

Who btw, most of the old dudes they worship Mark for indy wrestlers so it's just the most pointless self imposed isolation


----------



## TD Stinger

Chrome said:


> It sucks NXT UK is a thing or they could've gotten Toni Storm and Rhea Ripley on the roster.


I feel like I should point out that Rhea Ripley doesn't exist without NXT. Before then she was just a prospect from Australia. She's completely transformed herself since joining WWE.

Toni Storm would have been a big get, but she's likely to be a future star for WWE for years to come.



King Jesus said:


> I like Rhea Ripley a lot, Toni Storm is cool too but overrated. The British women's scene is so damn full right now. They better talk to *Chardonnay*. I'm looking out for Priscilla Kelly and Jordynne Grace too. Lots of great women they should be signing. Sex bombs like Natalia Markova and spunky underdogs like Millie McKenzie. The WWE does have A LOT of the best women though


Now you're talking my language:



Spoiler: random thirst


----------



## shandcraig

TD Stinger said:


> I feel like I should point out that Rhea Ripley doesn't exist without NXT. Before then she was just a prospect from Australia. She's completely transformed herself since joining WWE.
> 
> Toni Storm would have been a big get, but she's likely to be a future star for WWE for years to come.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're talking my language:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: random thirst





Ya this girls going to be huge


----------



## headstar

AEW better not resort to bullshit like this:






Or this:





Or this:






If they do, you know their days are numbered.


----------



## Erik.

Might be sly digs like Cody has done at rallies with the whole "You can't wear that shirt" etc. - but I don't think they'll even bother with anything serious.


----------



## Beatles123

PHP:







headstar said:


> AEW better not resort to bullshit like this:
> 
> 
> If they do, you know their days are numbered.


Tony's not trying to compete with Vince so, nope. Plus, he's a fan. a DIEHARD fan. Like, one of us. Someone who watches fucking Mid South and went to ECW in 1995 to see Jericho's last two matches. If anyone knows good wrestling from bad, it's them.


----------



## FROSTY

Fantastic news about Double or Nothing selling out already! I hope they are able to get Bea Priestley.


----------



## Beatles123

Can anyone link me to this long interview I heard Kenny Omega gave after he signed? I cant find it. it was mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Chan Hung

I'm going to support aew because I want an alternative and I'm tired of the same old stale product


----------



## shandcraig

so jericho said both the tv deals he has heard are both game changers as far as being able to compete and grow this business to where it needs to be. 


Im not what he means by that if he means just for AEW or what with the game changers to grow the business ? Because when he says that it does not sound like hes talking about a old school TV station. That would not be a game changer.

The only other option that we know that is a game changer for wrestling is a big wrestling promotion live on a weekly streaming service that is large like Netflix, amazon or hulu. 


The guy asked if this network has experience with wrestling and chris pretty much made it sound like they dont. That makes it seem like even more that its one of the big streaming services 






hmmmmmm


----------



## Y.2.J

AEW: Double or Nothing
Sold 14K tickets, max capacity
Sold out in 4 minutes
43,500 tried to get tickets in first 30 mins.

So good. :banderas

I don't know if this has been posted yet but:

According to No Holds Barred podcast, a source has told them that AEW has spoken to both Goldberg and Batista. Nothing confirmed or signed but they definitely have spoke.

Lastly, again according to No Holds Barred podcast, AEW is working secure a TV deal for a weekly show starting this October.
Double or Nothing in May, All In 2 in August/September, and then for their weekly show to begin in October. AEW was reportedly meeting with Turner over the Superbowl weekend.

roud


----------



## Beatles123

Y.2.J said:


> AEW: Double or Nothing
> Sold 14K tickets, max capacity
> Sold out in 4 minutes
> 43,500 tried to get tickets in first 30 mins.
> 
> So good. :banderas
> 
> I don't know if this has been posted yet but:
> 
> According to No Holds Barred podcast, a source has told them that AEW has spoken to both Goldberg and Batista. Nothing confirmed or signed but they definitely have spoke.
> 
> Lastly, again according to No Holds Barred podcast, AEW is working secure a TV deal for a weekly show starting this October.
> Double or Nothing in May, All In 2 in August/September, and then for their weekly show to begin in October. AEW was reportedly meeting with Turner over the Superbowl weekend.
> 
> roud


Its all so wonderful. ~ :lenny


----------



## Chan Hung

shandcraig said:


> so jericho said both the tv deals he has heard are both game changers as far as being able to compete and grow this business to where it needs to be.
> 
> 
> Im not what he means by that if he means just for AEW or what with the game changers to grow the business ? Because when he says that it does not sound like hes talking about a old school TV station. That would not be a game changer.
> 
> The only other option that we know that is a game changer for wrestling is a big wrestling promotion live on a weekly streaming service that is large like Netflix, amazon or hulu.
> 
> 
> The guy asked if this network has experience with wrestling and chris pretty much made it sound like they dont. That makes it seem like even more that its one of the big streaming services
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmmm


Jericho has mentioned several times that he would not have signed with them if they were not going to have a TV deal


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> so jericho said both the tv deals he has heard are both game changers as far as being able to compete and grow this business to where it needs to be.
> 
> 
> Im not what he means by that if he means just for AEW or what with the game changers to grow the business ? Because when he says that it does not sound like hes talking about a old school TV station. That would not be a game changer.
> 
> The only other option that we know that is a game changer for wrestling is a big wrestling promotion live on a weekly streaming service that is large like Netflix, amazon or hulu.
> 
> 
> The guy asked if this network has experience with wrestling and chris pretty much made it sound like they dont. That makes it seem like even more that its one of the big streaming services
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmmm


Listening to Khan on WOR, he has a deal and is already planning on announcing it.


----------



## shandcraig

I know but that's not what I'm saying. I'm saying what he is saying makes it sound like they have big streaming network offers ontop of Cable


----------



## Obfuscation

A women's division without Toni Storm is a blessing. Something I'll be looking forward to from AEW.

Plenty of other talent WWE currently has that could have been a great addition for a new start-up division, though. That's unfortunate, but still can make the most of who is left out there. Viper is still available iirc. I'd flex that option.


----------



## Donnie

I'm still holding out for my pipe dream of a Hardcore division with the GCW boys, and Havoc in it. Could really help to bring eyes on the show. Also, fingers crossed my dudes Crane and G-Raver can get a chance, both men would bring something truly different to the table.


----------



## Sbatenney

Beatles123 said:


> A lot of those sound like you bein skeptical for the sake of it.
> 
> HE IS a fan. Why wouldn't he want a fan-centric product?


Just because he is a fan doesn't mean it will be fan-centric, Dixie Carter was a wrestling fan too and look how TNA. Maybe I am but than again a lot of people are sceptical of decisions other companies make but we shouldn't for this one.

I am sorry but "OMG HE'S A DIEHARD FAN SO IT'S GONNA BE GREAT!!!" isn't gonna work for me, it's not gonna be a past for things they have claimed and not followed through on. They said that they were going to put as much effort into womens wrestling as the male, so far that's doesn't look likely. 



Roy Mustang said:


> Taking something seriously does not mean it has to be on the same level. A lot of good women's talent has been scooped up by WWE. They are building a new promotion, they are not going to call the women they hire shit. Please name the women you expect them to hire cause some of the main names I can think off are all signed elsewhere and can't join


Okay taking away all of the ones that are under contract with WWE, TNA and ROH, there is Cheerleader Melissa, Santana Garrett, Viper, Bea Priestley, Kay Lee Ray(although she did appear on NXT UK in the crowd so she may have signed with them), LuFisto, Solo Darling, Nicole Savoy and that's just to name the ones off the top of my head. 

Hell I haven't even put in Ivelisse Vélez and Thunder Rosa, given that they have Sonny Kiss and the link to AAA I don't know if Lucha Underground contracts are an issue.


----------



## Cult03

Life010 said:


> Bucks, Cody and Omega could have sold out a fucking football stadium, meanwhile at WWE they are having problems selling out their shows.


I'm sorry, but these are not relative to each other. If the WWE stopped for a few months and hyped up a single event, lets call it "Wrestlemania" for example, it would sell out as well. People don't travel for WWE shows because they'll probably be in your town once or twice a year. They have so many events in a week that you can pick and choose which one you can attend. AEW won't be selling out shows this quickly forever, and good on them for doing so now. I am excited for it but this constant WWE/AEW comparison is bullshit. 

They're not the same



Beatles123 said:


> And to think they sold out with next to no "BIG STARZ LOL". It's almost like they ARE the stars, huh? :tommy


These responses are such bullshit. People like you are making AEW fans look like children. I'm trying so hard to enjoy this with logic but the whiny babies are ruining it for everyone.



shandcraig said:


> I dont understand how someone is saying that there is huge hype around the women division. No-one is claiming its amazing yet or the entire roster in fact. People are just saying its shaping up to be.
> 
> Plus since when do wrestling fans pretend a women division is a draw. No disrespect but lets be real here.


Someone literally just said that the AEW womens roster is better than the average WWE women, The overhype is ridiculous. Anyone who questions the crap that is spouted is automatically labelled a WWE apologist which is again, bullshit. Most people are loving what AEW are doing but are being pushed away from the product by people needing to shit on the WWE to make AEW look better. Some people just want honesty from the fans so we can have adult conversations about something awesome that is happening in the business we love



headstar said:


> AEW better not resort to bullshit like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they do, you know their days are numbered.


Aren't these just some of the less funny episodes of Being the Elite?


----------



## Boldgerg

WWE shitting on themselves makes AEW look better. The WWE product is horrifically bad at this point, enough so that people automatically assume AEW will be more watchable, and they're probably right.


----------



## shandcraig

i wonder if this event will be 3 or 4 hours ? I hope it sticks to 3


----------



## shandcraig

Sbatenney said:


> Just because he is a fan doesn't mean it will be fan-centric, Dixie Carter was a wrestling fan too and look how TNA. Maybe I am but than again a lot of people are sceptical of decisions other companies make but we shouldn't for this one.
> 
> I am sorry but "OMG HE'S A DIEHARD FAN SO IT'S GONNA BE GREAT!!!" isn't gonna work for me, it's not gonna be a past for things they have claimed and not followed through on. They said that they were going to put as much effort into womens wrestling as the male, so far that's doesn't look likely.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay taking away all of the ones that are under contract with WWE, TNA and ROH, there is Cheerleader Melissa, Santana Garrett, Viper, Bea Priestley, Kay Lee Ray(although she did appear on NXT UK in the crowd so she may have signed with them), LuFisto, Solo Darling, Nicole Savoy and that's just to name the ones off the top of my head.
> 
> Hell I haven't even put in Ivelisse Vélez and Thunder Rosa, given that they have Sonny Kiss and the link to AAA I don't know if Lucha Underground contracts are an issue.



I dont believe for a second dixie was a wrestling fan, whenever someone asked her she would just say oh hulk hogan ect like basic info. Listen to this guys podcasts lately, He goes into deep depth about shit i have no clue about. He knows a lot and hes a dork for sure. More importantly he owns proper sports ventures . There is no comparison to these 2 and the fact that this promotion is running like a proper wrestling promotion before it even starts compared to what dixie never did with TNA. Again i loved TNA but i wont deny half the bullshit it


----------



## Beatles123

Cult03 said:


> I'm sorry, but these are not relative to each other. If the WWE stopped for a few months and hyped up a single event, lets call it "Wrestlemania" for example, it would sell out as well. People don't travel for WWE shows because they'll probably be in your town once or twice a year. They have so many events in a week that you can pick and choose which one you can attend. AEW won't be selling out shows this quickly forever, and good on them for doing so now. I am excited for it but this constant WWE/AEW comparison is bullshit.
> 
> They're not the same
> 
> 
> 
> These responses are such bullshit. People like you are making AEW fans look like children. I'm trying so hard to enjoy this with logic but the whiny babies are ruining it for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone literally just said that the AEW womens roster is better than the average WWE women, The overhype is ridiculous. Anyone who questions the crap that is spouted is automatically labelled a WWE apologist which is again, bullshit. Most people are loving what AEW are doing but are being pushed away from the product by people needing to shit on the WWE to make AEW look better. Some people just want honesty from the fans so we can have adult conversations about something awesome that is happening in the business we love
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't these just some of the less funny episodes of Being the Elite?


What the hell? :taker are you sure you aren't twisting my words around? All I said was that for the people who claim AEW has no real stars and can never work out, they seem to be doing fine thus far. I see no reason to apologize for stating fact.



shandcraig said:


> I dont believe for a second dixie was a wrestling fan, whenever someone asked her she would just say oh hulk hogan ect like basic info. Listen to this guys podcasts lately, He goes into deep depth about shit i have no clue about. He knows a lot and hes a dork for sure. More importantly he owns proper sports ventures . There is no comparison to these 2 and the fact that this promotion is running like a proper wrestling promotion before it even starts compared to what dixie never did with TNA. Again i loved TNA but i wont deny half the bullshit it


Dixie Carter was absolutely the casualist of fans. She marked for Vince Russo's WCW for pitty's sake!

Khan's difference is that he's a wrestling connoisseur. He's a fan, but he's an educated fan with a seasoned wrestling palette. He's seen a myriad of different territories, went to shows and traded fucking TAPES back in the day. You don't do shit like THAT and not gain a certain knowledge of good wrestling over bad. He's also not signing everyone he can just because he can. They have to make sense with what AEW wants to do because they don't want a guy on the roster they can't use organically. He even talked about how the last thing he wants is a WCW situation where no one knew what was going on half the time. BOOM. Thats the sauce right there! That is EXACTLY what Dixie failed at.

How anyone can listen to Khan and not be impressed with his wrestling knowledge is beyond me.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT

I wonder how long until Russo is begging for AEW to hire him as their head booker or something lol. No way he doesn't try to jump on this.


----------



## shandcraig

Lockard The GOAT said:


> I wonder how long until Russo is begging for AEW to hire him as their head booker or something lol. No way he doesn't try to jump on this.


Simply will never happen, Cody himself had a hard time being part of several companies because he was not going to put up with the bullshit. They dont need to hire anyone for creative. They have a handful of people already that cane over look that.


They dont need to hire no so called professional writers or creative. The more important question is how in the fucking hell would JJ have hired and wanted russo for so long with all the cheesy shit he did in TNA. But then i remember JJ is exactly that type of person that views wrestling in the carny way


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> Simply will never happen, Cody himself had a hard time being part of several companies because he was not going to put up with the bullshit. They dont need to hire anyone for creative. They have a handful of people already that cane over look that.
> 
> 
> They dont need to hire no so called professional writers or creative.


Yup. Writers SUCK. BOOKERS are the key!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Lockard The GOAT said:


> I wonder how long until Russo is begging for AEW to hire him as their head booker or something lol. No way he doesn't try to jump on this.


The only way I'd want to see that jackass hired by AEW is if it's to set him up for one massive superkick party by the entire roster all at once. 

"Welcome to AEW. This is for your part in turning wrestling into a fucking shitshow."

Blammo.


----------



## shandcraig

I forgot to point out that they also talked about how Kurt russels Xmas movie had 30 million views over the holidays and so they was going into streaming platform concept. 

Makes me think even more that one of the big options is yes probably TNT but also either Amazon or Hulu. But that being said Hulu streams live sports from several big cable networks and TNT is one of them. So that also means it could just be on both of those platforms.And hulu has a big future a head 


netflix dont wanna do live events since they are talking about how they want to do live shows

In the long run being on a big streaming platform now is the way to go.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

Beatles123 said:


> Yup. Writers SUCK. BOOKERS are the key!


Yeah, let's go back to wrestling in 1975.

I hope they get some guys from the territory!

Everything else is evolving, meanwhile you are wishing they pull off 1989 NWA.

You are starting to jump the shark


----------



## Beatles123

DMD Mofomagic said:


> Yeah, let's go back to wrestling in 1975.
> 
> I hope they get some guys from the territory!
> 
> Everything else is evolving, meanwhile you are wishing they pull off 1989 NWA.
> 
> You are starting to jump the shark


I don't think you understand what booking means in a modern context. You put matches together, you then let the wrestlers do what they want. Nothing wrong with that. Its when you over complicate things that it gets weird.

You don't need big hollywood writers to script angles. A little planning of a basic story and a few backup scenarios in case of emergency are all you need. You then let the wrestlers build it from there.

Believe me, I don't want to be stuck in the past, but I'd rather BOOK than write. You can write a good promo, but it doesn't matter if you don't book good matches around it.


----------



## shandcraig

Beatles123 said:


> I don't think you understand what booking means in a modern context. You put matches together, you then let the wrestlers do what they want. Nothing wrong with that. Its when you over complicate things that it gets weird.
> 
> You don't need big hollywood writers to script angles. A little planning of a basic story and a few backup scenarios in case of emergency are all you need. You then let the wrestlers build it from there.
> 
> Believe me, I don't want to be stuck in the past, but I'd rather BOOK than write. You can write a good promo, but it doesn't matter if you don't book good matches around it.




Back to the future


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> Back to the future


And what's wrong with Booking with modern comon sense? I'd rather try and put wrestlers in a position to suceed by giving them matches and working with them then giving them a script and saying "Here, do this thing I came up with."


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1096110260539015168


----------



## shandcraig

I was just making a joke, nothing more to it. Bad joke I guess ?


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

Beatles123 said:


> I don't think you understand what booking means in a modern context. You put matches together, you then let the wrestlers do what they want. Nothing wrong with that. Its when you over complicate things that it gets weird.


First things first, stop with the condescending attitude. i am 100% sure I have been watching wrestling long enough to know what a booker and a writer does, considering that you think that is what a booker is mean you have a misconception

Agents put matches together a booker tells a person who wins and loses. They book the territory, the boys put the matches together, when they get to the big leagues they use agents (mainly older wrestlers) who give them times, and listen to the match to make sure the story is conveyed.



> You don't need big hollywood writers to script angles. A little planning of a basic story and a few backup scenarios in case of emergency are all you need. You then let the wrestlers build it from there.


You don't need hollywood writers for the angles.

You do need them for a tv show, because who is going to produce the show, 

Who handles commercial breaks? Cut-aways, who's job is it to make sure they are following the clock? If a segment goes over time, who handles what happens, what if an angle goes under time? Who handles the pre-tapes, what if TNT wants them to fit a basketball montage into the show to cut 3 minutes from it.

Wrestlers don't handle that. This is TV. This is why "The wrestlers will handle it" makes it go only so far.

you ca't have it both ways, if the boys are putting on a show, then things like DON, or All In, are great, but if you are looking for episodic weekly television, well, I don't see the person who is doing that for them yet.




> Believe me, I don't want to be stuck in the past, but I'd rather BOOK than write. You can write a good promo, but it doesn't matter if you don't book good matches around it.


I don't even know what this means.

Bookers and writers both come up with the matches and figure out who wins and loses, I don;t even know what you are trying to say here.


----------



## shandcraig

Looked like Jericho wanted to laugh almost at the end of that promo cus he was talking so cocky for so long in that promo. Pretty classic, Glad to see he will be heel guy against everyone in AEW.

I would like to see Chris and Kenny join forces for a really strong stable to go against the good guys after they feud that is of course and decide to join forces


----------



## deets

I wish they could recreate the 1980's NWA... Best period in wrestling ever.


----------



## shandcraig

DMD Mofomagic said:


> First things first, stop with the condescending attitude. i am 100% sure I have been watching wrestling long enough to know what a booker and a writer does, considering that you think that is what a booker is mean you have a misconception
> 
> Agents put matches together a booker tells a person who wins and loses. They book the territory, the boys put the matches together, when they get to the big leagues they use agents (mainly older wrestlers) who give them times, and listen to the match to make sure the story is conveyed.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need hollywood writers for the angles.
> 
> You do need them for a tv show, because who is going to produce the show,
> 
> Who handles commercial breaks? Cut-aways, who's job is it to make sure they are following the clock? If a segment goes over time, who handles what happens, what if an angle goes under time? Who handles the pre-tapes, what if TNT wants them to fit a basketball montage into the show to cut 3 minutes from it.
> 
> Wrestlers don't handle that. This is TV. This is why "The wrestlers will handle it" makes it go only so far.
> 
> you ca't have it both ways, if the boys are putting on a show, then things like DON, or All In, are great, but if you are looking for episodic weekly television, well, I don't see the person who is doing that for them yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know what this means.
> 
> Bookers and writers both come up with the matches and figure out who wins and loses, I don;t even know what you are trying to say here.




Theres a difference from writers and creative team. They will have a few people cover the creative aspect of the company but they simply will not have people writing scripts for the show or fo rthe wrestlers. I mean they will have a basic format wrote so they know what is happening but thats the difference. 

The creative can also book the matches so 


he basicly is saying he does not want writers.look at how bad wwe is right now for that very reason. Imagine stone cold back in the day had some random person trying to come up with his every move and everything he said. We would simply not have all the amazing promos and ideas that formed from people back in the day. Noone has memoriable promos from any thing in modern wwe for a reason.


Anyways i didnt wanna get into wwe but i needed to use something as an example to what he is trying to say. 

Simply dont want some person trying to tell every move for a wrestler as the wrestler is the one that creates ones self most of the time these days anyways


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

shandcraig said:


> Theres a difference from writers and creative team. They will have a few people cover the creative aspect of the company but they simply will not have people writing scripts for the show or fo rthe wrestlers. I mean they will have a basic format wrote so they know what is happening but thats the difference.


Yes there is, but we were talking about writers vs. bookers. Those two things are very very similar. Not writers vs. creative teams

I don't know why anyone (even WWE) would have the set up they have right now. I am still thinking that they bring in Jim Ross to oversee this entire thing. 




> The creative can also book the matches so he basicly is saying he does not want writers.look at how bad wwe is right now for that very reason. Imagine stone cold back in the day had some random person trying to come up with his every move and everything he said. We would simply not have all the amazing promos and ideas that formed from people back in the day. Noone has memoriable promos from any thing in modern wwe for a reason.


So, Cody doesn't like writers because he thinks all they do is collect a paycheck. Literally that has been what he has said, that's all there is to it, he has said numerous times, he had a few writers who he enjoyed working with, but most weren't doing their jobs.

As for your Stone Cold comment, it is just wrong, so we will agree to disagree and move on.



> Anyways i didnt wanna get into wwe but i needed to use something as an example to what he is trying to say.
> 
> Simply dont want some person trying to tell every move for a wrestler as the wrestler is the one that creates ones self most of the time these days anyways


No booker or writer in the history of wrestling has told wrestlers what moves to do.

I don't even know where this came from


----------



## shandcraig

So you're going to tell me right now that every wwe promo is not a writer telling them what to do? Ok 

Yep let's move on


----------



## Beatles123

DMD Mofomagic said:


> First things first, stop with the condescending attitude. i am 100% sure I have been watching wrestling long enough to know what a booker and a writer does, considering that you think that is what a booker is mean you have a misconception
> 
> Agents put matches together a booker tells a person who wins and loses. They book the territory, the boys put the matches together, when they get to the big leagues they use agents (mainly older wrestlers) who give them times, and listen to the match to make sure the story is conveyed.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need hollywood writers for the angles.
> 
> You do need them for a tv show, because who is going to produce the show,
> 
> Who handles commercial breaks? Cut-aways, who's job is it to make sure they are following the clock? If a segment goes over time, who handles what happens, what if an angle goes under time? Who handles the pre-tapes, what if TNT wants them to fit a basketball montage into the show to cut 3 minutes from it.
> 
> Wrestlers don't handle that. This is TV. This is why "The wrestlers will handle it" makes it go only so far.
> 
> you ca't have it both ways, if the boys are putting on a show, then things like DON, or All In, are great, but if you are looking for episodic weekly television, well, I don't see the person who is doing that for them yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know what this means.
> 
> Bookers and writers both come up with the matches and figure out who wins and loses, I don;t even know what you are trying to say here.


Condescending? No, I'm defending myself because you make it seem like I'm trying to sound like Kevin Nash booking legends to go over because X is a draw, brother. Sorry, I'm not trying to go back to 1975. I'm trying to go back to when matches were made and the feuds were made around them by letting the wrestler's creativity shine through. :shrug

Here, I'll give an example:






Listen to that about the Smackdown Six. THAT is what I want and what I've always had an interest in. You take guys, you put them in situations to do well and then you ride that wave as far as you can take it with narrative coherence. Its about understanding, "Hey, I can take this guy and do these matches, which can build to this, and then suddenly this!" - but it's going to be BUILT using the story THEY wanna do. I'd want agents that can understand what they wanna do and give them inspiration I'm not in the business of saying "We're gonna do an angle and you're gonna do this, this and this, and these are your lines." Anything involving production and cut aways can be handled in conjunction with the ideas we're running with. It doesn't mean you have to script them to holy hell.

I'm not sure, but I think we must want the same thing as nothing you argued goes against what i'm saying so much as it has to work with it.


----------



## Stinger Fan

DMD Mofomagic said:


> Yeah, let's go back to wrestling in 1975.
> 
> I hope they get some guys from the territory!
> 
> Everything else is evolving, meanwhile you are wishing they pull off 1989 NWA.
> 
> You are starting to jump the shark


Not having a writer script out every word and every move a wrestler does is not actually a bad thing by any means. Wrestlers perform better when there isn't so many restrictions.

Let me ask you a couple questions

1-Are WWE's storylines better today than they were 20 years ago?
2-Do wrestlers in the WWE have better promos today than they did 20 years ago?


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

Beatles123 said:


> Condescending? No, I'm defending myself because you make it seem like I'm trying to sound like Kevin Nash booking legends to go over because X is a draw, brother. Sorry, I'm not trying to go back to 1975. I'm trying to go back to when matches were made and the feuds were made around them by letting the wrestler's creativity shine through. :shrug


I don't even know what you are talking about.

Nash booked WCW for what 6 months? I would like a product that can be enjoyed in 2019.

That doesn't mean going back to the AE or the nWo, like some people like to put down. 

That means something fresh and something new, sorry boss, i don't really think going back to bookers is a fresh new idea.



> Here, I'll give an example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen to that about the Smackdown Six. THAT is what I want and what I've always had an interest in. You take guys, you put them in situations to do well and then you ride that wave as far as you can take it with narrative coherence. Its about understanding, "Hey, I can take this guy and do these matches, which can build to this, and then suddenly this!" - but it's going to be BUILT using the story THEY wanna do. I'd want agents that can understand what they wanna do and give them inspiration I'm not in the business of saying "We're gonna do an angle and you're gonna do this, this and this, and these are your lines." Anything involving production and cut aways can be handled in conjunction with the ideas we're running with. It doesn't mean you have to script them to holy hell.
> 
> I'm not sure, but I think we must want the same thing as nothing you argued goes against what i'm saying so much as it has to work with it.


I am saying this.

Looking into the past is something that got WWE where it is today.

I don't want AEW to be that, I want it to be something different than any wrestling show out there. but listening to fans of what they want I see they want NJPW East, or WCW 1996, I suspect they have something big up their sleeve. I really do.


----------



## shandcraig

Anyone that looks at modern WWE and thinks AEW should be anything like them has I just don't know what to say to you. Why would anyone want 2 promotions being the same


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

Stinger Fan said:


> Not having a writer script out every word and every move a wrestler does is not actually a bad thing by any means. Wrestlers perform better when there isn't so many restrictions.


I will answer your questions later in the post, but I have one.

Where do you get the idea that anyone writes out the moves of the match? Where have you heard this before? I have heard this multiple times in this thread and I have never heard any wrestler in the history of time say someone writes out their moves for them



> Let me ask you a couple questions
> 
> 1-Are WWE's storylines better today than they were 20 years ago?
> 2-Do wrestlers in the WWE have better promos today than they did 20 years ago?


1. WWE doesn't have stories today. The formula is the same Wrestlers show up on Monday because they are mad and want to wrestle.

They have tried certain stories, but they fall flat because they are in the wrestling bubble. They aren't thinking outside the box.

There is a lot of meat on that bone, they just don't get to, it has as much to do with thinking everything is about wrestling as anything 

2.The promos before were better. 

But you are making a different point. Once again, I am talking about bookers vs. writers. Writers existed in 1999. Were promos better in 1975 Memphis than 1999?

Writers wrote the angles, listened to the talent, and some writers wrote the verbiage for people. So I am not sure what point you are trying to make.


----------



## Beatles123

DMD Mofomagic said:


> I don't even know what you are talking about.
> 
> Nash booked WCW for what 6 months? I would like a product that can be enjoyed in 2019.
> 
> That doesn't mean going back to the AE or the nWo, like some people like to put down.
> 
> That means something fresh and something new, sorry boss, i don't really think going back to bookers is a fresh new idea.
> 
> 
> 
> I am saying this.
> 
> Looking into the past is something that got WWE where it is today.
> 
> I don't want AEW to be that, I want it to be something different than any wrestling show out there. but listening to fans of what they want I see they want NJPW East, or WCW 1996, I suspect they have something big up their sleeve. I really do.


First half of your post:

I wasn't using Nash as a literal example. I was just making the argument that saying im trying to go back to 1975, makes it seem like i want Hogan or Nash or trips running things, booking themselves to go over. That isn't my intention.

Second half: Sure! I want Some fresh ideas, but it doesn't mean one can't book matches or be on creative with a fresh mindset. I personally think about it all the time. I LOVE the creative side of wrestling and I think it's something that needn't be mucked with by hollywood, like in WWE. I think all you need is someone who can, again, put wrestlers in situations to be themselves while helping them grow. You don't do that by scripting everything they do or filling their feuds with over the top goofiness a la Russo.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

Beatles123 said:


> Second half: Sure! I want Some fresh ideas, but it doesn't mean one can't book matches or be on creative with a fresh mindset. I personally think about it all the time. I LOVE the creative side of wrestling and I think it's something that needn't be mucked with by hollywood, like in WWE. I think all you need is someone who can, again, put wrestlers in situations to be themselves while helping them grow. You don't do that by scripting everything they do or filling their feuds with over the top goofiness a la Russo.


So, give me some fresh ideas.

because having six guys go in the ring and "tear the house down" ain't it IMO


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

shandcraig said:


> So you're going to tell me right now that every wwe promo is not a writer telling them what to do? Ok
> 
> Yep let's move on


Way to change the verbiage, considering I said this:

*No booker or writer in the history of wrestling has told wrestlers what moves to do.

I don't even know where this came from*

You don't want to explain yourself? fine, but don't lie to get out of what you said.


----------



## Beatles123

DMD Mofomagic said:


> So, give me some fresh ideas.
> 
> because having six guys go in the ring and "tear the house down" ain't it IMO


:taker Surely you mean the idea of just doing that with no context, right? If so, yeah, you'd want buildup to it...but the idea that you need to make it overly contrived or scripted is ridiculous. If I were going to book Omega Vs. Jericho, I wouldn't want them to do what a writer told them to do. 

Again, I think we must want the same thing, because I can't imagine you DON'T want a match to tare the house down.


----------



## shandcraig

Lie haha ok? I didn't say moves in the ring. I'm not arguing with someone that seems to not be in board with something new happening.

This co u have created with several folks is going no where fast. You don't like what they want to do don't be here. I sure as hell don't touch forums with products I don't care for

When do you all predicted they will announce the TV deal? I think they will have it sorted soon but reveal it at the ppv


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> Lie haha ok? I didn't say moves in the ring. I'm not arguing with someone that seems to not be in board with something new happening.
> 
> This co u have created with several folks is going no where fast. You don't like what they want to do don't be here. I sure as hell don't touch forums with products I don't care for


Now hold on. I think what he asked you is fair given what you made it sound like. I was confused as well TBH. So what did you mean? No reason to label him a hater for asking that because I was curious too :flair


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

Beatles123 said:


> :taker Surely you mean the idea of just doing that with no context, right? If so, yeah, you'd want buildup to it...but the idea that you need to make it overly contrived or scripted is ridiculous. If I were going to book Omega Vs. Jericho, I wouldn't want them to do what a writer told them to do.
> 
> Again, I think we must want the same thing, because I can't imagine you DON'T want a match to tare the house down.


Matches could mean F All to me, honestly. I fall asleep during long ones.

My favorite matches are usually about 10-15 minutes long, and have a deep background to them.

Even during the SD 6, I was more of a fan of what Brock was doing than anything. But neither here nor there.

But thanks for sharing


----------



## shandcraig

Yes you're right but he's claiming I'm a liar amongg but other things. Yes I'm going to waste my time on a forum lying and arguing. I have no interest in wasting time like that. 

I'm here to discuss our thoughts and excitement of a new promotion. 


I simply em moving on from the convo because I'm apparently a liar.

He thinks I'm talking about writers telling them there move set when that's simply not what anyone's talking about nore did I say that


----------



## rbl85

shandcraig said:


> When do you all predicted they will announce the TV deal? I think they will have it sorted soon but reveal it at the ppv


Well if they start their weekly show in october, they have plenty of time to announce the TV deal


----------



## shandcraig

Ya I just don't think it will be at least until the ppv if even then


----------



## Beatles123

DMD Mofomagic said:


> Matches could mean F All to me, honestly. I fall asleep during long ones.
> 
> My favorite matches are usually about 10-15 minutes long, and have a deep background to them.
> 
> Even during the SD 6, I was more of a fan of what Brock was doing than anything. But neither here nor there.
> 
> But thanks for sharing


The reason why you fell asleep is because you weren't invested. Most of the time in WWE there are no stakes or repercussions from losing. A good booker will make it so that if X gets a title shot and loses, he won't get one again for a while. Hopefully in AEW, matches are made to feel important. Fortunately they seem to understand that.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

shandcraig said:


> Lie haha ok? I didn't say moves in the ring. I'm not arguing with someone that seems to not be in board with something new happening.
> 
> This co u have created with several folks is going no where fast. You don't like what they want to do don't be here. I sure as hell don't touch forums with products I don't care for


You didn't?



shandcraig said:


> *Simply dont want some person trying to tell every move for a wrestler *as the wrestler is the one that creates ones self most of the time these days anyways



Dude, you said it... seriously?

Also this is a discussion board. I have been consistent with the AEW talk, I am interested, but reluctant to go all in on it.

Just because I haven't given my heart and soul to the Church of The Elite doesn't mean I am not curious.

Maybe you should accept that not everyone is going to agree with everything you say or do.


----------



## shandcraig

I'm not you got fired up and I responded. Let's drop it. Obviously we didn't understand what each said so no worries


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> I'm not you got fired up and I responded. Let's drop it.


I have to agree with him man. It sounded like you said that. What you meant was that no one should tell wrestlers every little thing in general instead of using the word "move" - but I get it.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

shandcraig said:


> I'm not you got fired up and I responded. Let's drop it. Obviously we didn't understand what each said so no worries


Cool beans we can move on then.


----------



## Stinger Fan

DMD Mofomagic said:


> I will answer your questions later in the post, but I have one.
> 
> Where do you get the idea that anyone writes out the moves of the match? Where have you heard this before? I have heard this multiple times in this thread and I have never heard any wrestler in the history of time say someone writes out their moves for them
> 
> 
> 
> 1. WWE doesn't have stories today. The formula is the same Wrestlers show up on Monday because they are mad and want to wrestle.
> 
> They have tried certain stories, but they fall flat because they are in the wrestling bubble. They aren't thinking outside the box.
> 
> There is a lot of meat on that bone, they just don't get to, it has as much to do with thinking everything is about wrestling as anything
> 
> 2.The promos before were better.
> 
> But you are making a different point. Once again, I am talking about bookers vs. writers. Writers existed in 1999. Were promos better in 1975 Memphis than 1999?
> 
> Writers wrote the angles, listened to the talent, and some writers wrote the verbiage for people. So I am not sure what point you are trying to make.


Agents work with wrestlers to put together matches, wrestlers are also told what moves they can and cannot do etc etc. The WWE formula of wrestling is to work to the cameras, wrestlers have to alter the way they wrestle because they want their cameramen in the right position for specific moves they want to be highlighted. Also, Kevin Dunn and Vince McMahon have been known to call spots during a match. Kurt Angle even has mentioned that Vince told the ref for Kurt to stop wrestling and cut a promo on the crowd. It's very micromanaged 

So you are proving my point about writers. Today, the WWE is significantly more micromanaged and more scripted than ever before. You can look at interviews with someone like Russo, who would talk about how little they actually wrote and let the performers more freedom. That's how you get the best performance out of your roster. You can look towards any era prior to this one, they didn't fully script interviews , they gave bullet points on what they wanted to get across and let the performers do what they can with it. That's the difference between bookers and writers. 

There were plenty of promos and storylines before writers scripted RAW and Smackdown like a regular TV show. Going the route of the booker isn't preventing evolution or "going backwards" by any means. You don't need a wrestling show thats scripted as much as the WWE is


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

Stinger Fan said:


> Agents work with wrestlers to put together matches, wrestlers are also told what moves they can and cannot do etc etc. The WWE formula of wrestling is to work to the cameras, wrestlers have to alter the way they wrestle because they want their cameramen in the right position for specific moves they want to be highlighted. Also, Kevin Dunn and Vince McMahon have been known to call spots during a match. Kurt Angle even has mentioned that Vince told the ref for Kurt to stop wrestling and cut a promo on the crowd. It's very micromanaged


I have heard it is very micromanaged.

I have never heard they are told what moves they can and can not do. I have heard from wrestlers that you may get told what you can't do from the boys, and there are certain moves you can't do out of danger (like the piledriver and such)

Also, yes, the formula of most entertainment is to work the camera. The idea is to engage with the people at home. There may be 15K people in the arena, but there are millions watching at home. You have to engage with them, or else they wont want to engage with you.

I have never heard of Dunn calling a spot in match, I am going to ask for proof on that one. I know that Dunn has a way he liked to shoot, but so do most cameramen, i don't knock that.

I did find when McMahon did it, which was during a house show in 2003. And he told Rhyno "If they are chanting boring, it means they are bored" I couldn't find anything else.

Either way, i think we have ran the course on this topic, i appreciate the answer though


----------



## Beatles123

Stinger Fan said:


> Agents work with wrestlers to put together matches, wrestlers are also told what moves they can and cannot do etc etc. The WWE formula of wrestling is to work to the cameras, wrestlers have to alter the way they wrestle because they want their cameramen in the right position for specific moves they want to be highlighted. Also, Kevin Dunn and Vince McMahon have been known to call spots during a match. Kurt Angle even has mentioned that Vince told the ref for Kurt to stop wrestling and cut a promo on the crowd. It's very micromanaged
> 
> So you are proving my point about writers. Today, the WWE is significantly more micromanaged and more scripted than ever before. You can look at interviews with someone like Russo, who would talk about how little they actually wrote and let the performers more freedom. That's how you get the best performance out of your roster. You can look towards any era prior to this one, they didn't fully script interviews , they gave bullet points on what they wanted to get across and let the performers do what they can with it. That's the difference between bookers and writers.
> 
> There were plenty of promos and storylines before writers scripted RAW and Smackdown like a regular TV show. Going the route of the booker isn't preventing evolution or "going backwards" by any means. You don't need a wrestling show thats scripted as much as the WWE is











'T!!!! D!!! TH'TINGER!?!? MAH MAN!! YA JU'TH TOLD IT, LIKE IT IS! *WOO!*"

__

ANYHOO:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1096099250151161856
So Jericho will play an "Outsider" role :nod


----------



## Chan Hung

Jericho with that promo delivers good stuff. I hope the mystery isn't cody's brother tho!!


----------



## TD Stinger

Beatles123 said:


> *'T!!!! D!!! TH'TINGER!?!?* MAH MAN!! YA JU'TH TOLD IT, LIKE IT IS! *WOO!*"


Um, think you got the wrong guy.


----------



## ColonelLanda

DMD Mofomagic said:


> Yeah, let's go back to wrestling in 1975.
> 
> I hope they get some guys from the territory!
> 
> Everything else is evolving, meanwhile you are wishing they pull off 1989 NWA.
> 
> You are starting to jump the shark




1975? the concept of writers in wrestling didn’t start until the early 2000’s. And wrestling in America went down hill ever since.

While companies that still book have the best creative output, like in Japan.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik.

Seriously though, imagine if at DON - they just pan to the crowd and you just see Taker there watching in the crowd.

No gimmick, no wrestling match, just showing a HUGE megastar of another wrestling promotion in the crowd as a watching fan, a bit like how UFC showed him off during a Brock fight.

Vince would fucking shit himself.

It'd also get people talking. Because you wouldn't have seen anything like that in a wrestling capacity in decades.


----------



## Beatles123

Takeer would put EYEBALLS on AEW. He's probably the only wrestler casuals will mark for at any age. Great way to attract them and open their eyes without changing the product.


----------



## DGenerationMC

TD Stinger said:


> Um, think you got the wrong guy.


----------



## Erik.

Beatles123 said:


> Takeer would put EYEBALLS on AEW. He's probably the only wrestler casuals will mark for at any age. Great way to attract them and open their eyes without changing the product.


Agreed.

All well and good having perhaps legends like Foley there or actual wrestlers who will be free agents (Ambrose, Scurll) but having an actual true MEGASTAR of the wrestling world in the crowd would do wonders for them.

The show will trend worldwide on Twitter, just like All-In did. But show Taker on the screen and he'll trend worldwide too. In this modern generation of social media, that's huge.


----------



## Beatles123

Erik. said:


> Agreed.
> 
> All well and good having perhaps legends like Foley there or actual wrestlers who will be free agents (Ambrose, Scurll) but having an actual true MEGASTAR of the wrestling world in the crowd would do wonders for them.
> 
> The show will trend worldwide on Twitter, just like All-In did. But show Taker on the screen and he'll trend worldwide too. In this modern generation of social media, that's huge.


But with Foley its like, "Eh. He's been in different companies before." - with TAKER the perception would be "HOLY SHIT, ITS FUCKING TAKER!!! IN ANOTHER COMPANY?!" Because Taker was just this entity that you NEVER saw anywhere else but WWE. EVER.


----------



## Erik.

Beatles123 said:


> But with Foley its like, "Eh. He's been in different companies before." - with TAKER the perception would be "HOLY SHIT, ITS FUCKING TAKER!!! IN ANOTHER COMPANY?!" Because Taker was just this entity that you NEVER saw anywhere else but WWE. EVER.


Very true.

Though he won't be marketed as The Undertaker as WWE own the rights to that name and gimmick.

If he was ever shown on AEW television, it'd be down as Mark Calaway, like how Starrcast have booked him. 

Still, AEW wants to act like a sports-based Wrestling company. You get stars shown off at Boxing and MMA events all the time so even showing 'Mark Calaway' at a AEW PPV would be a huge coup for them.


----------



## Chrome

They should try to get Rock there if they can. That Rock stimulus package is no joke, he posted a pic on IG of him working out in a LU hoodie, and they got like 20k more viewers the following week.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Getting excited about AEW, especially when they start airig live weekly.

I'm always gonna be a WWE fan first as that's what i grew up with.

But i love wrestling and having show to watch that could potentially be more entertaining than WWE is good. If WWE then step up their game them we may get a wrestling boom again. Exciting times ahead.


----------



## TD Stinger

I'll say this about Taker. I love the guy. You love the guy. We all love the guy.

But I am not going to be the guy marking out to see him in AEW when I among others have been campaigning for the guy to retire for years just because it's AEW. Because to me, that sends the message you care more about sticking it to WWE then caring about AEW, from a fan's perspective anyways. That's my opinion on that. And even if it's just in the crowd, OK, it's get's people talking, sure. But then time goes by and nothing ever comes it will just wreak of a move of buzz for the sake of buzz when they've proven in their short existence already that they don't need to rely on that.

And sure, I have a morbid curiosity in seeing Taker face a guy like Omega. Or a guy like AJ or Balor in WWE. A smaller guy who would bump his ass for him. But do I really want to see it? No. The idea of me wanting to see Taker in a wrestling ring passed a long time ago, and that goes for anywhere.

Again, I love the guy and I won't act like it wouldn't knock my socks off if he showed up in AEW. But to see some people online campaigning for it, and I'm not singling anyone out here, after what they've said about the guy for years, it just wreaks of hypocrisy.


----------



## Erik.

Chrome said:


> They should try to get Rock there if they can. That Rock stimulus package is no joke, he posted a pic on IG of him working out in a LU hoodie, and they got like 20k more viewers the following week.


See, with The Rock, even though he seems WWE through and through, he LOVES the wrestling business and I think even he knows deep down the wrestling industry is at it's best with competition (even if AEW won't be direct competition with the WWE)

He's grown up around wrestling his whole life and he's now bigger than the industry itself. 

I could totally see The Rock repping some sort of AEW merch in an Instagram shot or continuously congratulating the company on their huge following early on.

He's praised Ricochet and Owens when both were in the indies and I believe he was going to show up to a PWG show but filming schedules meant he couldn't.

Could you honestly imagine The Rock at a PWG show!?


----------



## Boldgerg

Taker is completely broken down and finished.

CM Punk is the man that would get the world talking, and would still be able to bring it in the ring too. They should be throwing whatever it takes to get him at him.

And get me Goldberg too, please.


----------



## Erik.

Boldgerg said:


> Taker is completely broken down and finished.
> 
> CM Punk is the man that would get the world talking, and would still be able to bring it in the ring too. They should be throwing whatever it takes to get him at him.
> 
> And get me Goldberg too, please.


Broken down and finished enough to sit in a crowd at an AEW PPV and be shown on screen?

That in itself is a coup.


----------



## Boldgerg

Erik. said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taker is completely broken down and finished.
> 
> CM Punk is the man that would get the world talking, and would still be able to bring it in the ring too. They should be throwing whatever it takes to get him at him.
> 
> And get me Goldberg too, please.
> 
> 
> 
> Broken down and finished enough to sit in a crowd at an AEW PPV and be shown on screen?
> 
> That in itself is a coup.
Click to expand...

It would get people talking yeah, but it wouldn't do half as much as actually signing Punk would. It also wouldn't be The Undertaker, it'd just be Mark Calaway. They wouldn't even be able to say the word "Undertaker".


----------



## Erik.

Boldgerg said:


> It would get people talking yeah, but it wouldn't do half as much as actually signing Punk would. It also wouldn't be The Undertaker, it'd just be Mark Calaway. They wouldn't even be able to say the word "Undertaker".


You're not wrong in the sense they wouldn't be able to use 'The Undertaker' but we all know who it is. 

Punk WOULD be huge for them. No doubt about it. And I have no doubt he is someone they'd reach out to, again even if it's just to sit in the crowd at DON, soak in the atmosphere and see if it gets his wrestling juices flowing again.

They will do EVERYTHING possible to create an even bigger buzz for this.

Can you imagine on the night of the PPV and throughout the show the camera pans to the likes of Batista, Goldberg, Punk and Taker and shows them all in different parts of the crowd just enjoying the show.

Highly unlikely, but not impossible when you can throw ridiculous money at people just to sit down for a few hours for a buzz.


----------



## Chrome

Boldgerg said:


> It would get people talking yeah, but it wouldn't do half as much as actually signing Punk would. It also wouldn't be The Undertaker, it'd just be Mark Calaway. They wouldn't even be able to say the word "Undertaker".


He could always change his legal name to Mark Calaway Undertaker or something like that lol. Can't copyright real names.


----------



## Wrestlefire

Erik. said:


> Broken down and finished enough to sit in a crowd at an AEW PPV and be shown on screen?
> 
> That in itself is a coup.


It would be a massive endorsement, which is why companies don't like their wrestlers being shown in audiences of other companies.


----------



## Erik.

Wrestlefire said:


> It would be a massive endorsement, which is why companies don't like their wrestlers being shown in audiences of other companies.


To be fair, I think the last thing the WWE would want to do was piss off The Undertaker.

All he has done for that company, he should be able to do what he pleases. I feel like wrestling in 2019 is a lot different to 1999. Wrestlers and companies seem a lot more respectful of one another.

Just look at the WWE talent praising Jericho on social media for example. 

Whilst they may NOT bill him as "The Undertaker" if he goes to an AEW event, I have no doubt WWE won't care too much if he was shown on television and if they did, they'd cover their mouth.


----------



## Beatles123

Guys, no one is asking him to be a full timer. Just appearing and giving AEW the rub is enough.


----------



## Wrestlefire

Erik. said:


> To be fair, I think the last thing the WWE would want to do was piss off The Undertaker.
> 
> All he has done for that company, he should be able to do what he pleases. I feel like wrestling in 2019 is a lot different to 1999. Wrestlers and companies seem a lot more respectful of one another.
> 
> Just look at the WWE talent praising Jericho on social media for example.
> 
> Whilst they may NOT bill him as "The Undertaker" if he goes to an AEW event, I have no doubt WWE won't care too much if he was shown on television and if they did, they'd cover their mouth.


I get what you're saying and you're not wrong in anything you said.

The problem is that I do begin to wonder how much Vince actually DOES fear AEW taking off and actually providing competition...


----------



## Erik.

Wrestlefire said:


> I get what you're saying and you're not wrong in anything you said.
> 
> The problem is that I do begin to wonder how much Vince actually DOES fear AEW taking off and actually providing competition...


I think if anything Vince is more worried about his own talent using them as a way of getting more money out of him.

I don't think he's particularly worried about them in the sense of competition as of yet. They won't be competition for years and that'd require years of successful booking, creative storylines and the ability to keep things fresh. They haven't even had a live show as of yet.


----------



## Chan Hung

Taker there simply as a spokesperson or as an American Badass to do just some simple things is enough to get people talking more


----------



## shandcraig

Remember they can't pull all the stops for one ppv. They need to spread stuff out.

That being said the owner said there I'd suprises at DON


----------



## Cult03

Beatles123 said:


> What the hell? :taker are you sure you aren't twisting my words around? All I said was that for the people who claim AEW has no real stars and can never work out, they seem to be doing fine thus far. I see no reason to apologize for stating fact.
> 
> Dixie Carter was absolutely the casualist of fans. She marked for Vince Russo's WCW for pitty's sake!
> 
> Khan's difference is that he's a wrestling connoisseur. He's a fan, but he's an educated fan with a seasoned wrestling palette. He's seen a myriad of different territories, went to shows and traded fucking TAPES back in the day. You don't do shit like THAT and not gain a certain knowledge of good wrestling over bad. He's also not signing everyone he can just because he can. They have to make sense with what AEW wants to do because they don't want a guy on the roster they can't use organically. He even talked about how the last thing he wants is a WCW situation where no one knew what was going on half the time. BOOM. Thats the sauce right there! That is EXACTLY what Dixie failed at.
> 
> How anyone can listen to Khan and not be impressed with his wrestling knowledge is beyond me.


All you've done recently is mockingly misquoted people who don't exist. Who is saying they don't have the stars? Quote them and have the conversation with them. I haven't seen many people (Logical people) say they aren't going to do well. There have been some trolls but very few people have been WWE fanboys as you guys put it. Asking questions about AEW does not make someone a WWE sycophant


----------



## Vic

Why are people who are against Taker being in AEW thinking they'd want him wrestling? Taker doesn't even want to wrestle anymore as he's fucking off from Mania for the first time in decades. His wrestling days are pretty much over at this point, so him being an agent for the next generation would be a huge grab.


----------



## Taroostyles

Another thing to take into account is that Cody has literally been around wrestling his whole life and there a ton of guys out there who might want to contribute simply because he's Dustys son. 

Think about all the relationships over the years, that's got to count for something.


----------



## Chan Hung

I'm very very sure that they've already considered or will be contacting CM Punk to join

The thing about this that's different is you have actually people who are passionate about the business that are starting this up not people who are just in it for the money they want actually to help others also succeed not just themselves I really think so


----------



## Beatles123

Cult03 said:


> All you've done recently is mockingly misquoted people who don't exist. Who is saying they don't have the stars? Quote them and have the conversation with them. I haven't seen many people (Logical people) say they aren't going to do well. There have been some trolls but very few people have been WWE fanboys as you guys put it. Asking questions about AEW does not make someone a WWE sycophant


With all due respect, I haven't misquoted anyone intentionally. People have misquoted me or took my posts the wrong way, but it's worked out inn the end. We're all civil here.


Regardless, Of course people have concerns, and I've never begrudge anyone in this thread from expressing them as long as their balanced about it. There was a minor disagreement over booking vs. scripting earlier but that was ok. :shrug 

As far as saying they have no stars I can assure you many have. Not even specifically on WF, but on Reddit, Twitter and youtube. Now, call it all cancerous and what not if you want (which it is) but there are people that unironically believe in the "Vanilla midget" meme. I hate that shit and I always have. It's backwards and detrimental to broadening one's wrestling palette. There's so much out there to enjoy as long as you allow yourself to believe people just love what they do. In stead I have to hear trash about Khan being a money-mark or Jericho trying to take AEW for a ride. It's infuriating. You know how many posts I read going "LOL IM GLAD ALL THOSE SWEATY MARKS SAT ONLINE FOR HOURS TO GET TICKETS TO A GLORIFIED T-SHIRT COMPANY"? Again, not anyone specific here but online in general. People calling Cody "CAWdy" and other names just because it isn't WWE. THOSE were who i was talking about. Anyone else i think has been treated fairly here. I think this thread has been fine. When i said that, I wasn't directing it at anyone specific in this thread.


----------



## shandcraig

I'm just messing around of course but lets toss some belt lists around.

AEW - world champion
AEW - Elite champion ?
AEW - TV Champion ?
AEW - woman's champion
AEW - Tag champions 



I could see them using a belt called Elite. It would turn into one of those fighting champions that is elite because they defend it on the regular. I like the prestigious world champion and they dont defend it nearly as often and they build up long stories and i like another belt some promotions have that is really competitive being defended a lot. Imagine ripping through many people and holding the belt a long time.


----------



## Beatles123

I've already said this but something akin to the old ROH Pure title would be cool.


----------



## shandcraig

Beatles123 said:


> I've already said this but something akin to the old ROH Pure title would be cool.


They would never copy that belt though.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Erik. said:


> Seriously though, imagine if at DON - they just pan to the crowd and you just see Taker there watching in the crowd.
> 
> No gimmick, no wrestling match, just showing a HUGE megastar of another wrestling promotion in the crowd as a watching fan, a bit like how UFC showed him off during a Brock fight.
> 
> Vince would fucking shit himself.
> 
> It'd also get people talking. Because you wouldn't have seen anything like that in a wrestling capacity in decades.


That's actually a great point, and I think Taker could squeeze a 6 figure paycheck out of that.

Going, watching a wrestling show that's probably going to be great, and being on camera for 5 seconds.


----------



## Prosper

Chan Hung said:


> I'm very very sure that they've already considered or will be contacting CM Punk to join
> 
> The thing about this that's different is you have actually people who are passionate about the business that are starting this up not people who are just in it for the money they want actually to help others also succeed not just themselves I really think so


They actually already spoke with CM Punk. He turned down the offer unfortunately. Even so, I think after the 2nd or 3rd try, they may be able to convince him. Especially once he sees that they have a TV deal and they are the real deal. I really believe that at some point, he is going to come back to wrestling. And it's not going to be with WWE. It was a huge part of his life so for him to completely write it off forever would be surprising. 

I'm sure at some point he will consider a Lesnar, Goldberg or Cena type deal where he only has 5-10 appearances and 1-3 matches a year. Maybe even less. Regardless, CM Punk even to this day is still a name that would make a huge difference and would actually cause a upwards ratings hike. I hope it happens.


----------



## MetalKiwi

shandcraig said:


> I'm just messing around of course but lets toss some belt lists around.
> 
> AEW - world champion
> AEW - Elite champion ?
> AEW - TV Champion ?
> AEW - woman's champion
> AEW - Tag champions
> 
> 
> 
> I could see them using a belt called Elite. It would turn into one of those fighting champions that is elite because they defend it on the regular. I like the prestigious world champion and they dont defend it nearly as often and they build up long stories and i like another belt some promotions have that is really competitive being defended a lot. Imagine ripping through many people and holding the belt a long time.


The All Elite Cup could be a cool international tournament.


----------



## shandcraig

Where is this info that he turned it down? Who is claiming this? I can't see snyone even revealing this
All elite cup sounds very nice! So it's not a belt? Or cup tournament for a belt?


----------



## KingCosmos

Is anyone concerned about the AEW talent pool. It honestly isn't on par with NJPW or WWE


----------



## Beatles123

KingCosmos said:


> Is anyone concerned about the AEW talent pool. It honestly isn't on par with NJPW or WWE


I think most would agree that for a startup roster its pretty good :shrug


----------



## Yato

:lol

AEW is just starting up; it's not fair to compare their roster with two long established companies.

They're off to a good start and it should improve over time.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

KingCosmos said:


> Is anyone concerned about the AEW talent pool. It honestly isn't on par with NJPW or WWE


Well I think everything knew that was going to be the case.


----------



## FROSTY

Beatles123 said:


> With all due respect, I haven't misquoted anyone intentionally. People have misquoted me or took my posts the wrong way, but it's worked out inn the end. We're all civil here.
> 
> 
> Regardless, Of course people have concerns, and I've never begrudge anyone in this thread from expressing them as long as their balanced about it. There was a minor disagreement over booking vs. scripting earlier but that was ok. :shrug
> 
> As far as saying they have no stars I can assure you many have. Not even specifically on WF, but on Reddit, Twitter and youtube. Now, call it all cancerous and what not if you want (which it is) but there are people that unironically believe in the "Vanilla midget" meme. I hate that shit and I always have. It's backwards and detrimental to broadening one's wrestling palette. There's so much out there to enjoy as long as you allow yourself to believe people just love what they do. In stead I have to hear trash about Khan being a money-mark or Jericho trying to take AEW for a ride. It's infuriating. You know how many posts I read going "LOL IM GLAD ALL THOSE SWEATY MARKS SAT ONLINE FOR HOURS TO GET TICKETS TO A GLORIFIED T-SHIRT COMPANY"? Again, not anyone specific here but online in general. People calling Cody "CAWdy" and other names just because it isn't WWE. THOSE were who i was talking about. Anyone else i think has been treated fairly here. I think this thread has been fine. When i said that, I wasn't directing it at anyone specific in this thread.


The T-Shirt company digs have been fewer & fewer on Twitter (at least from what I've seen) since DON sold out in 5 minutes. Now it's mainly taking shots at their lack of stars. Khan/AEW want to create their own stars, I'm sure they'll sign another big name or 2 before DON. But from what I heard from Khan on Talk is Jericho (Khan is a big of wrestling nerd as everyone here btw) they really want to focus building their own brand & own stars, There goal is to be another option for wrestling fans, not to take on or take down WWE.


----------



## TD Stinger

The AEW roster already includes Omega. Jericho, Cody, PAC, The Bucks, Hangman, Pentagon, Fenix, etc.

They already have some good top talents and various other unique and dynamic performers while having partnerships with 2 other promotions.

Sure they probably need a couple more big names, but that will come with time and expiring contracts. But for now, they already have a pretty good roster.


----------



## sim8

The roster is absolutely loaded, and it definitely isn't the complete roster yet. They got Jericho to appeal to casuals. He alone may not be enough but they do have a buzz.

I am interesting in hearing what Khan expects ratings to be like for their first year. Obviously, it will slowly grow if the product is good but initially what does that number look like.


----------



## FROSTY

sim8 said:


> The roster is absolutely loaded, and it definitely isn't the complete roster yet. They got Jericho to appeal to casuals. He alone may not be enough but they do have a buzz.
> 
> I am interesting in hearing what Khan expects ratings to be like for their first year. Obviously, it will slowly grow if the product is good but initially what does that number look like.


Khan is a numbers/analytics guy so I'm sure he has a pretty decent idea in mind on what he expects though he didn't go into that on Talk is Jericho.


----------



## sim8

SWITCHBLADE SHOOK said:


> sim8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The roster is absolutely loaded, and it definitely isn't the complete roster yet. They got Jericho to appeal to casuals. He alone may not be enough but they do have a buzz.
> 
> I am interesting in hearing what Khan expects ratings to be like for their first year. Obviously, it will slowly grow if the product is good but initially what does that number look like.
> 
> 
> 
> Khan is a numbers/analytics guy so I'm sure he has a pretty decent idea in mind on what he expects though he didn't go into that on Talk is Jericho.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I heard that interview. He came across really well. A genuine fan who isn't a mark and isn't going to hire everyone. He should have an accurate idea of what the tv audience is going to be like due to his background. Hopefully he does more interviews and gets asked about it.


----------



## CENAS HEEL TURN

KingCosmos said:


> Is anyone concerned about the AEW talent pool. It honestly isn't on par with NJPW or WWE


BREAKING NEWS: Start up company isn't on the same level as the number one or two wrestling promotions in the world.


----------



## Sbatenney

Beatles123 said:


> With all due respect, I haven't misquoted anyone intentionally. People have misquoted me or took my posts the wrong way, but it's worked out inn the end. We're all civil here.
> 
> 
> *Regardless, Of course people have concerns, and I've never begrudge anyone in this thread from expressing them as long as their balanced about it.* There was a minor disagreement over booking vs. scripting earlier but that was ok. :shrug
> 
> As far as saying they have no stars I can assure you many have. Not even specifically on WF, but on Reddit, Twitter and youtube. Now, call it all cancerous and what not if you want (which it is) but there are people that unironically believe in the "Vanilla midget" meme. I hate that shit and I always have. It's backwards and detrimental to broadening one's wrestling palette. There's so much out there to enjoy as long as you allow yourself to believe people just love what they do. In stead I have to hear trash about Khan being a money-mark or Jericho trying to take AEW for a ride. It's infuriating. You know how many posts I read going "LOL IM GLAD ALL THOSE SWEATY MARKS SAT ONLINE FOR HOURS TO GET TICKETS TO A GLORIFIED T-SHIRT COMPANY"? Again, not anyone specific here but online in general. People calling Cody "CAWdy" and other names just because it isn't WWE. THOSE were who i was talking about. Anyone else i think has been treated fairly here. I think this thread has been fine. When i said that, I wasn't directing it at anyone specific in this thread.


Okay wasn't going to post here but don't talk shit, if you never begrudge anyone for having questions about this whole thing did you post this to me?



Beatles123 said:


> A lot of those sound like you bein skeptical for the sake of it.


That isn't you dismissing my concerns over the Womens Division in AEW being treated as badly as the CW division was in WCW. So don't come away with bullshit that you are willing to see concerns when you said that to me for calling out Tony and Cody on their bullshit so far.

Let's not forget how quickly Cody changed his mind on a Wrestler Union when he said this in the past https://lastwordonprowrestling.com/...ls-for-wrestling-unionization-is-it-worth-it/
but now says this.
https://www.ringsidenews.com/2019/0...a-wrestlers-union-would-destroy-the-business/
So now that he is running a promotion, a union is a bad thing? This is why I am not going to blindly follow so many people here and acting like they have always been man of their words, Cody has clearly bullshited before to get fans on his side by saying that "no-one knows how to use wrestlers blah blah blah."


----------



## sim8

WWE (across all brands of NXT, NXT UK, main roster, 205 live), NJPW, and AEW have great diverse rosters. AEW is still growing its roster and it will get better but it's like Jericho said on his roster. They got enough talent for a years TV. I genuinely marvel at the sheer amount of talent we have right now. 

ROH seems to be in a rebuilding phase, and Impact isn't bad in all honesty either.


----------



## FROSTY

Sbatenney said:


> Okay wasn't going to post here but don't talk shit, if you never begrudge anyone for having questions about this whole thing did you post this to me?
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't you dismissing my concerns over the Womens Division in AEW being treated as badly as the CW division was in WCW. So don't come away with bullshit that you are willing to see concerns when you said that to me for calling out Tony and Cody on their bullshit so far.
> 
> Let's not forget how quickly Cody changed his mind on a Wrestler Union when he said this in the past https://lastwordonprowrestling.com/...ls-for-wrestling-unionization-is-it-worth-it/
> but now says this.
> https://www.ringsidenews.com/2019/0...a-wrestlers-union-would-destroy-the-business/
> So now that he is running a promotion, a union is a bad thing? This is why I am not going to blindly follow so many people here and acting like they have always been man of their words, Cody has clearly bullshited before to get fans on his side by saying that "no-one knows how to use wrestlers blah blah blah."


What bullshit are you calling Khan & Cody out for? What have they said or done about the women's division to make you sound so begrudging towards them?


----------



## ColonelLanda

I really hope people aren’t dense enough to really think Taker is going to be apart of DON. Getting a feeling that many don’t know what Starrcast is at all.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jokerface17

I didn’t quote anyone because I’m too lazy to scroll back up and find it but if we’re talking about titles...

AEW Elite Championship (World/Main title)

Tag team titles 

Women’s title 

And something akin to a tv title/cruiserweight/roh pure title 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger Fan

TD Stinger said:


> The AEW roster already includes Omega. Jericho, Cody, PAC, The Bucks, Hangman, Pentagon, Fenix, etc.
> 
> They already have some good top talents and various other unique and dynamic performers while having partnerships with 2 other promotions.
> 
> Sure they probably need a couple more big names, but that will come with time and expiring contracts. But for now, they already have a pretty good roster.


Their problem in my opinion, is trying to have every division covered right away. The women's and tag divisions are very thin and the elite guys likely wont face eachother either so that limits the roster a bit. Sure they have partnership deals but are they really going to bring in that much talent to fill out the rest of their divisions every week for their show? I suppose its possible, but I'm unsure if those wrestlers will have that big of a role on the show . Don't get me wrong, I like a lot of the talent on the roster and it is a good basis for your company, but there some issues that I think could have been avoided if they didn't try to have 3-4 different divisions off the bat.


----------



## The Swerve

Sbatenney said:


> Let's not forget how quickly Cody changed his mind on a Wrestler Union when he said this in the past https://lastwordonprowrestling.com/...ls-for-wrestling-unionization-is-it-worth-it/
> but now says this.
> https://www.ringsidenews.com/2019/0...a-wrestlers-union-would-destroy-the-business/
> So now that he is running a promotion, a union is a bad thing?


Hang on hang on. Your two links are essentially worthless for the point you're trying to make.

That first article, the tweet it's built around never references a union. Sure, that's what the headline reads and I see that it's easy to take that meaning from his tweet, but you're putting words into his mouth. He says wrestlers should band together. 

Then in the second link he says he doesn't think a union would work right now but then lists a load of ways wrestlers could, y'know, band together, such as a wrestlers league.

If the twitter link had mentioned a union, you would have a point. It doesn't.

Oh and look, here's a tweet from 8 months ago (waaaay before your first linked tweet) where he also says that he doesn't think a union would work at this moment in time, and also suggests a players league as a starting point.

https://mobile.twitter.com/CodyRhodes/status/1004871963817529344

So he hasn't "changed his mind", he's been pretty consistent, he thinks wrestlers should band together, he doesn't think a union would work YET.


----------



## shandcraig

Its a fun idea to assume taker will be at the event but its very un likely. Yes the guy that created starcast is working for AEW, So its possible taker might even want to just go to the show like a normal person and nothing to do with being paid to show up. So he probably could get a ticket. 


But he probably wouldn't even do that because people would wet there fucking pants haha. 



It will be interesting to see what Conrad official job will be for AEW. I mean its narrowed down to a speaking role so announcer ? the spokes person ? that also could be some sorta interviewer maybe ?



I cant wrap my head around why people are fussing so much over a roster right down to the T with a company that literally just started and well has not started. That many more are going to be added as we go on just like every other aspect of the company we dont know about yet.


----------



## TD Stinger

Stinger Fan said:


> Their problem in my opinion, is trying to have every division covered right away. The women's and tag divisions are very thin and the elite guys likely wont face eachother either so that limits the roster a bit. Sure they have partnership deals but are they really going to bring in that much talent to fill out the rest of their divisions every week for their show? I suppose its possible, but I'm unsure if those wrestlers will have that big of a role on the show . Don't get me wrong, I like a lot of the talent on the roster and it is a good basis for your company, but there some issues that I think could have been avoided if they didn't try to have 3-4 different divisions off the bat.


I get what you're saying. At the moment I would say their men's singles division is pretty solid. Again, a couple more big names too maybe help fill the top of the card out but they're pretty set there.

Clearly the Women's Division still needs some more full time bodies while infusing joshi talent. And the tag division is already off to a pretty good start with The Bucks, The Lucha Bros, Best Friends, SCU, and anyone they can get from OWE or AAA.

Again, I get your point but for only being alive for less than 2 months so far, the roster they've assembled is already pretty good and only has room to grow. And I'm confident by the time they run TV, they'll have those issues addressed.


----------



## Beatles123

Sbatenney said:


> Okay wasn't going to post here but don't talk shit, if you never begrudge anyone for having questions about this whole thing did you post this to me?
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't you dismissing my concerns over the Womens Division in AEW being treated as badly as the CW division was in WCW. So don't come away with bullshit that you are willing to see concerns when you said that to me for calling out Tony and Cody on their bullshit so far.
> 
> Let's not forget how quickly Cody changed his mind on a Wrestler Union when he said this in the past https://lastwordonprowrestling.com/...ls-for-wrestling-unionization-is-it-worth-it/
> but now says this.
> https://www.ringsidenews.com/2019/0...a-wrestlers-union-would-destroy-the-business/
> So now that he is running a promotion, a union is a bad thing? This is why I am not going to blindly follow so many people here and acting like they have always been man of their words, Cody has clearly bullshited before to get fans on his side by saying that "no-one knows how to use wrestlers blah blah blah."


Because thats what it sounded like! :shrug Doesn't mean you can't think it. I was just responding to it. Hell at least you aren't saying AEW will fold in a year for saying transgenders are welcome or that Chris is Gene Simmons. I hove no problem with you. :becky


----------



## birthday_massacre

KingCosmos said:


> Is anyone concerned about the AEW talent pool. It honestly isn't on par with NJPW or WWE


Its not about how big your talent pool is. Its how you use the talent you have.

The WWE has a huge talent pool and misuses 90% of it, out side of a few wrestlers. 

If AEW can get the most ouf of the talent they have, they will be a much better product.

For example, just take WWE vs NXT for example.

The main roster WWE has a huge talent pool compared to NXT but NXT is the better product.


----------



## Beatles123

Jericho still says there's a TV deal comin'


----------



## shandcraig

Beatles123 said:


> Jericho still says there's a TV deal comin'


thats confirmed for sure. Khan guy has said it several times in the past few podcasts hes been on. I wonder if we will find out before the ppv. Longer build up the better. He already talked about the gun benefit show in Jacksonville so thats 100 percent confirmed


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Please be TNT! Please be TNT!


----------



## birthday_massacre

Beatles123 said:


> Jericho still says there's a TV deal comin'


What was that interview taped with two cups and a string ?


----------



## Beatles123

TheLooseCanon said:


> Please be TNT! Please be TNT!


 they could pull a swerve and put it on netflix as a live show. :lol


----------



## Jazminator

I wonder what time slot they'll get? If they get to go on TNT, wouldn't that clash with the network's NBA telecasts? Or would the show air after the NBA games?

Personally, I think it would be cool if AEW winds up on TBS, once known as "The SuperStation." That was the home of the old Georgia Championship Wrestling program, where Cody's Dad really made a name for himself (along with Florida).


----------



## Beatles123

Jazminator said:


> I wonder what time slot they'll get? If they get to go on TNT, wouldn't that clash with the network's NBA telecasts? Or would the show air after the NBA games?
> 
> Personally, I think it would be cool if AEW winds up on TBS, once known as "The SuperStation." That was the home of the old Georgia Championship Wrestling program, where Cody's Dad really made a name for himself (along with Florida).


Fuck me! I remember when it was the SuperStation! My GOD I'm old!


----------



## Jazminator

Beatles123 said:


> Fuck me! I remember when it was the SuperStation! My GOD I'm old!


Probably not as old as I am! 

Watching GCW on WTBS on Saturdays was a favorite part of my childhood.


----------



## TD Stinger

I doubt Jericho of all people with how close he is to Vince would have signed on if they didn't have a solid TV deal in the works. We'll just have to see how solid it is.


----------



## UniversalGleam

TD Stinger said:


> I doubt Jericho of all people with how close he is to Vince would have signed on if they didn't have a solid TV deal in the works. We'll just have to see how solid it is.


I listened to jerichos podcast today and he said that vince basically gave him the cold shoulder for a match at summerslam with rollins and being byans partner last year at mania after jericho pitched some ideas and vince never called him back. He was pulled from the taker match because vince didnt want to give air time to someone who was basically working for the competition in NJPW (he understood that though)

he joined AEW because he felt like he mattered and they treated him with respect, wwe was still wwe without him. I expect he knew there would be a TV deal in the works but I think he just kind of got bored with wwe and was finding interest elsewhere.

it basically sounded like vince didnt want to share him in the long term, it was a case of work for wwe only or not at all.


----------



## Ace

Jericho was an entertaining goof ball in his last run. He's definitely better outside the company and feels like a bigger star.


----------



## shandcraig

Donnie said:


> Jericho was an entertaining goof ball in his last run. He's definitely better outside the company and feels like a bigger star.


At this time period every single person is better outside. Loved the brand for years but not everyone can be good at something forever. Its just the crappy era for them but maybe in a few years with this company shaking things up they can go back to being good. I could see them rebranding again in a few years away from this cute era.


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> At this time period every single person is better outside. Loved the brand for years but not everyone can be good at something forever. Its just the crappy era for them but maybe in a few years with this company shaking things up they can go back to being good. I could see them rebranding again in a few years away from this cute era.


Even if all this is true, hoping that AEW does well just so WWE can do better isn't the point. I want to see AEW grow for its own sake, not WWE's.


----------



## RapShepard

Is Pentagon a permanent member, or is he on loan from AAA for DON only?


----------



## Chrome

RapShepard said:


> Is Pentagon a permanent member, or is he on loan from AAA for DON only?


He and Fenix are both loans as far as I know.


----------



## shandcraig

Beatles123 said:


> Even if all this is true, hoping that AEW does well just so WWE can do better isn't the point. I want to see AEW grow for its own sake, not WWE's.


of course, Was just pointing out someones question about talent sucking under that place. 

Choice is important and it has not been around for a while on the big level


----------



## Chan Hung

This has been definitely a really rough time for the WWE and that's because those guys are overstocked with talent and they have abysmal horrible story lines and no interesting characters so this is a perfect time for aew to capitalize


----------



## The Masked Avenger

If I was AEW I would pay Taker a large sum of money just to sit and watch the show. He doesn't need to talk just show him onscreen for a few seconds and have him wave at the camera. That's it, that's all they need. It helps legitimatize AEW by having him just be in the crowd to some of the fans that are still on the fence about the promotion. He is one of a very few WWE stars to not do anything outside of WWE after becoming a big name. 

I hope they introduce belts like NXT UK has, staggered. Make each next championship tournament feel like a special event on its own. If they hold the Elite World Title, Tag Titles and Women's Title tournament concurrently then the women's title will probably get lost in the shuffle as will the tag belts until the final.

Eventually, when the roster is deep enough, they can add a mid-card title. Maybe they do a Hardcore-like title but that really depends on what the network would allow. I do like the idea of an Internet/Cyber Title that is only defended on the BTE or AEW YouTube channel. That can be their lower card title like the European title was in WWE and the TV title was in WCW.


----------



## sim8

Not trolling, genuinely curious. Why do people want an internet title. Sounds hokey as hell and loses prestige if it is only defended on a YouTube show (I love BTE but if a title is not going to be defended on the tv show or PPV then how important can it be?)


----------



## Darkest Lariat

shandcraig said:


> Its a fun idea to assume taker will be at the event but its very un likely. Yes the guy that created starcast is working for AEW, So its possible taker might even want to just go to the show like a normal person and nothing to do with being paid to show up. So he probably could get a ticket.
> 
> 
> But he probably wouldn't even do that because people would wet there fucking pants haha.
> 
> 
> 
> It will be interesting to see what Conrad official job will be for AEW. I mean its narrowed down to a speaking role so announcer ? the spokes person ? that also could be some sorta interviewer maybe ?
> 
> 
> 
> I cant wrap my head around why people are fussing so much over a roster right down to the T with a company that literally just started and well has not started. That many more are going to be added as we go on just like every other aspect of the company we dont know about yet.


Punk was at Starrcast 1 before All In and didn't show up to All In. So I wouldn't bet on Taker appearing at all on camera.


----------



## JoePanther

sim8 said:


> Not trolling, genuinely curious. Why do people want an internet title. Sounds hokey as hell and loses prestige if it is only defended on a YouTube show (I love BTE but if a title is not going to be defended on the tv show or PPV then how important can it be?)


If I was to envision a Youtube Champion, that championship would be something that rookies compete for and as a means to help boost their careers. The championship would not only be fought on YouTube, but also on PPV's, perhaps as the opening match or the 2nd match on a given card. But that's my vision and perhaps not what others are thinking.


----------



## Jman55

JoePanther said:


> If I was to envision a Youtube Champion, that championship would be something that rookies compete for and as a means to help boost their careers. The championship would not only be fought on YouTube, but also on PPV's, perhaps as the opening match or the 2nd match on a given card. But that's my vision and perhaps not what others are thinking.


A title to help build lowercard wrestlers is by no means a bad idea but you have to make it sound like a much bigger deal than "youtube champion" imo and make sure it's still not passed around and only put on lowercarders they have actual plans for in the future.

The basis of how the title will be used to elevate talent would definitely be something they could look into though that's an idea I like provided it's handled correctly.


----------



## Erik.

TV title would be great.


----------



## sim8

JoePanther said:


> sim8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not trolling, genuinely curious. Why do people want an internet title. Sounds hokey as hell and loses prestige if it is only defended on a YouTube show (I love BTE but if a title is not going to be defended on the tv show or PPV then how important can it be?)
> 
> 
> 
> If I was to envision a Youtube Champion, that championship would be something that rookies compete for and as a means to help boost their careers. The championship would not only be fought on YouTube, but also on PPV's, perhaps as the opening match or the 2nd match on a given card. But that's my vision and perhaps not what others are thinking.
Click to expand...

For example if this was NJPW, you would make a YouTube Title for the Young Lions? To me, perception is reality and if you got a young rookie then he is either ready for TV or he isn't. If he is then you want to make the biggest splash with him as possible. Rookies wrestling each other so low on the card for an internet title would limit their potential to be big stars in the short term.


----------



## shandcraig

your not trolling because you dont want a internet belt. Im ALL IN and i think that is the worst belt concept in the world .There is a reason why theres like 1 or 2 dorky indy promotions in the world that do it. Its cheesy


----------



## Chan Hung

I just kind of want wrestling to be taken serious again although I don't mind a little bit of Comedy here and there but let's not go overboard to be too silly


----------



## Life010

I hear people saying that Dustin might be Cody's opponent for Double or Nothing but how would that be possible? Isn't Dustin still under a WWE contract?


----------



## JPS

One idea I had for a lower level belt is that once AEW is more established they could have a youtube show that recaps that weeks stories and has an exclusive match, the belt would be named after the show with the gimmick being the belt is defended every week on that show in a match filmed as a dark match at tv tapings or to get a fun almost NWA vibe it could sometimes be defended at indy shows against that companies top talent.


----------



## shandcraig

I'm really considering going to starrcast 2. What do you guys think? I love podcasts and seeing them live seems fun and everything else


----------



## Erik.

Life010 said:


> I hear people saying that Dustin might be Cody's opponent for Double or Nothing but how would that be possible? Isn't Dustin still under a WWE contract?


He can just ask for his release.


----------



## Death Rider

Erik. said:


> He can just ask for his release.


Tbf they would 100% say no because he would go straight to AEW to join his brother


----------



## Life010

Erik. said:


> He can just ask for his release.


If he ask's for a release he will probably be giving a championship *The Revival cough cough*

Nah joking aside, I don't think Vince will let him go to AEW.


----------



## RapShepard

Chrome said:


> He and Fenix are both loans as far as I know.


That sucks, he was a for sure reason to watch, as I'm sure they'd let him get into his crazier shit. Maybe he'll do a long solo stint at some point.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Fuck YouTube.


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> I'm really considering going to starrcast 2. What do you guys think? I love podcasts and seeing them live seems fun and everything else







*EDIT:*

Boy, I gotta rant a little bit:

I realize that AEW is big news right now and some fans are taking it too seriously in terms of hype when they've not had one show. I get it. Those fans need to calm down and realize this is a startup fed and things take time.

BUT.

Some of the vitriol aimed at them that I have seen is just shameful, and i'm not talking about calling the Bucks self-marks or Cody generic (even though both are still wrong ways of looking at them.) I'm talking about when I read comments like "AEW will fold in a year for allowing a male wrestler who thinks they're a woman to compete with them. Someone could get hurt." Or "I'll never support anything the Bucks do, ever, and if it means that a company has to die and other good wrestlers end up on the street, so be it." or "Chris jericho is a disloyal traitor who's only in this for the money. Gene Simmons!"

What the fuck is WRONG with some people? Can you not just let people try and entertain you without assuming some hidden dark motive is underneath? Even if you're one of the people who dispise the Bucks and Kenny, why wouldn't you be happy this is succeeding so far instead of WANTING it to fail?! ESPECIALLY when there's a multi-million dollar company with years upon years worth of corporate greed to it's name you could be going after just as hard for the same reasons.

But no, AEW are the bad ones because they dared to even try to believe in their own potential. fpalm


----------



## Yato

I've always found it funny how for years people have been begging for a billionaire to come by and start a wrestling company because of how stale WWE has become; yet now that it's happening they can't wait for it to fail.

AEW being successful is great for the business and _wrestling_ fans.


----------



## Erik.

Hazwoper said:


> I've always found it funny how for years people have been begging for a billionaire to come by and start a wrestling company because of how stale WWE has become; yet now that it's happening they can't wait for it to fail.
> 
> AEW being successful is great for the business and _wrestling_ fans.


I haven't watched a WWE event live since 2017.

AEW has genuinely brought me back in. I won't be the only one.


----------



## virus21

Hazwoper said:


> I've always found it funny how for years people have been begging for a billionaire to come by and start a wrestling company because of how stale WWE has become; yet now that it's happening they can't wait for it to fail.
> 
> AEW being successful is great for the business and _wrestling_ fans.


Because in the end of the day, they are WWE ass munchers.


----------



## Yato

Erik. said:


> I haven't watched a WWE event live since 2017.
> 
> AEW has genuinely brought me back in. I won't be the only one.


Welcome back. I hope you're right that people will come back.



virus21 said:


> Because in the end of the day, they are WWE ass munchers.


An unfortunate side effect of WWE being in the position it's been in. There's too much wrestling going around to stan for one company.


----------



## Erik.

Hazwoper said:


> Welcome back. I hope you're right that people will come back.


I think there are a lot of people out there and probably on this forum that don't watch the WWE but still do keep an eye every now and then on the latest news, results etc.

For wrestlings sake, I hope those are interested in something new and fresh and give AEW a chance. I think with it hopefully being available on an easily accessible television station will help.


----------



## ColonelLanda

Cody’s opponent could very well be Dustin. I’m still of the theory, which I recognize could be very wrong, that it’s Nakamura.

His contract is up this month. We’ll find out in a couple weeks I guess. I do feel bad if he stays with WWE, since he ain’t doing shit anymore. Then again if that’s what he wants.....


----------



## Matthew Castillo

ColonelLanda said:


> Cody’s opponent could very well be Dustin. I’m still of the theory, which I recognize could be very wrong, that it’s Nakamura.
> 
> His contract is up this month. We’ll find out in a couple weeks I guess. I do feel bad if he stays with WWE, since he ain’t doing shit anymore. Then again if that’s what he wants.....


My gut says it's Jon Moxley/Dean Ambrose. He's a big name, he's not going to have a no compete come May, and he's the one where playing it close to the chest is most important because WWE can technically force a 10 month extension due to his injury, but as of yet have opted not to.


----------



## The Wood

I think they’re waiting to see what shakes out. It could be any of the guys with contracts up in March/April. Personally, I hope Moxley just appears at the end of the show with a promo. It makes him feel “main event” but also leaves a thread dangling.

Will they get Styles? Orton? Nakamura? Lesnar? Who knows? It’s obviously going to be someone “big,” but I’m not sure if any of them are who I want to see in a Cody match.


----------



## Wakacool

It might be good for AEW to merge with ROH and Impact (and ROH has WOH), or perhaps just yearly or quarterly cross promotions, like somewhat done with Bellator and Rizin and potentially with ONE.

Just a wish, if only, a cross promotion like in the Joshi's, WWE's Asuka vs WOH's Sumie Sakai. Champ vs champ.


----------



## NXT Only

I have a huge request regarding the AEW Elite World Heavyweight Championship. 

I only want clean finishes when that belt is defended. 

Why?

-Adds prestige to the title
-Less of the i got screwed booking and want a rematch next month, this helps avoid shoving repeat matches down our throat
-Whoever is holding that belt legitimately earned it.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

NXT Only said:


> I have a huge request regarding the AEW Elite World Heavyweight Championship.
> 
> I only want clean finishes when that belt is defended.
> 
> Why?
> 
> -Adds prestige to the title
> -Less of the i got screwed booking and want a rematch next month, this helps avoid shoving repeat matches down our throat
> -Whoever is holding that belt legitimately earned it.


I don't think it should be so restrictive that it never happens as that limits story options, but it should be rare and not done for at least a few years to help build up the title.


----------



## Beatles123

NXT Only said:


> I have a huge request regarding the AEW Elite World Heavyweight Championship.
> 
> I only want clean finishes when that belt is defended.
> 
> Why?
> 
> -Adds prestige to the title
> -Less of the i got screwed booking and want a rematch next month, this helps avoid shoving repeat matches down our throat
> -Whoever is holding that belt legitimately earned it.


What about in hardcore matches?


----------



## NXT Only

Matthew Castillo said:


> I don't think it should be so restrictive that it never happens as that limits story options, but it should be rare and not done for at least a few years to help build up the title.


False finishes and dirty finishes have diminished the WWE’s main titles. 

Sure controversy is a huge selling point but it’s gotta be rare. Like boxing and mma titles I want legit winners. Sure we have cases of robberies but like you said let’s build up to that. 

I’d take Austin at WM17 winning “dirty”(I know it was no DQ but that was by design) over a wheasel heel winning against the same opponent by cheating.


----------



## Boldgerg

Please don't call it the AEW "Elite" World Heavyweight Championship. That sounds corny as fuck.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Tony Khan interview with Jericho


----------



## NXT Only

Boldgerg said:


> Please don't call it the AEW "Elite" World Heavyweight Championship. That sounds corny as fuck.


Who knows what it’s going to be called. 

Some will complain no matter what these days so it’s pointless to worry about the name.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Boldgerg said:


> Please don't call it the AEW "Elite" World Heavyweight Championship. That sounds corny as fuck.


Their stable was called The Elite, their podcast was called Being the Elite, they started a brand new wrestling promotion from scratch and called it All Elite Wrestling. Their World Title is going to be called the Elite World Championship Title guaranteed.


----------



## Erik.

I can see it being the 'Elite World Championship'

Nothing wrong with that to be honest. It shows off their brand and shows off who is champion of the world.


----------



## Boldgerg

It's absolutely pointless and needless. Yes "Elite" is their thing but it's already in the name of the company, that's more than enough. Don't push the gimmick too far.

All Elite Wrestling Elite World Heavyweight Championship... no, just no. Keep it simple.


----------



## shandcraig

Boldgerg said:


> Please don't call it the AEW "Elite" World Heavyweight Championship. That sounds corny as fuck.




For the main belt it would not be called elite or heavyweight. Simply AEW world champion or All ELITE WRESTLING -World champion



Im open to a mid level competitive belt being called Elite championship


and for the way the belt should be defended. Part of what hes saying i get but pat of it hes missing. It simply needs to be defended more like the NJPW belt. Not as often and when it does its a big deal and only dirty win from huge storylines. Not a dirty win just for the sake of someone to win that month. But thats why its bad in wwe cus the belts mean nothing but its not because of how the people win its how wwe carries its belts now and represents them. When your world champion tosses the belt out to use some stupid echo friendly belt to focus on getting his heel character over you're missing the entire point of being a world champion. 


Also makes your belts look less important when u just have a world belt for each show like wwe does. pretending its like some different brand or something

I hope they never have any crap like that or giving each wrestler a gimmick belt. De values the belt.


----------



## Beatles123

Boldgerg said:


> It's absolutely pointless and needless. Yes "Elite" is their thing but it's already in the name of the company, that's more than enough. Don't push the gimmick too far.
> 
> All Elite Wrestling Elite World Heavyweight Championship... no, just no. Keep it simple.


except you wouldn't say it like that. It'd be the Elite World Championship. "AEW Elite World Champ" isnt too much.


----------



## shandcraig

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Their stable was called The Elite, their podcast was called Being the Elite, they started a brand new wrestling promotion from scratch and called it All Elite Wrestling. Their World Title is going to be called the Elite World Championship Title guaranteed.


it will be called the AEW world champion. The brands was called the elite yes and this brand is called elite so its always reslf named. If you know what im saying


----------



## Beatles123

They'll probably go with World Heavyweight. They wanna be more sports-like.


----------



## virus21

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Their stable was called The Elite, their podcast was called Being the Elite, they started a brand new wrestling promotion from scratch and called it All Elite Wrestling. Their World Title is going to be called the Elite World Championship Title guaranteed.


Broken Matt: Elite, elite, elite


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

AEW on Netflix/Amazon/Hulu would be a game changer.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

I think the 'All Elite Championship' is simple but good.


----------



## shandcraig

optikk sucks said:


> AEW on Netflix/Amazon/Hulu would be a game changer.




IF its on TNT it will be on HULU as they have a working relationship with its channel. The question is would it be on both at the same time

The content HULU has picked has been very impressive and its business model seems to be going in a larger diection that netwflix and amazon for bringing on all these networks. Since disney is buying fox that means they will own 60 percent of hulu which i kinda hate but whatever. 


Turner Broadcasting System, Inc., and Hulu today announced an extensive, multi-year licensing agreement that will grant Hulu the exclusive SVOD rights to previous seasons of Turner's popular programming from Cartoon Network and Adult Swim as well as select current and upcoming series from TNT and TBS.


----------



## Beatles123

Would Ted Turner himself want to invest in AEW? Does he still RUN TBS himself?

*EDIT:*

Found an interview with the head guy at TNT:

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...ports-transforming-tv-an-demand-world-1093741

Seems like he's pushing for a younger. hip audience. Partnered with Esports as well. It would make TOTAL sense for TNT and TBS to take a flyer on AEW. they're rebranding right now and AEW has buzz.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097215249826992128


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Undertaker23RKO said:


> I think the 'All Elite Championship' is simple but good.


Either that or Elite World Championship would be fine in my eyes.


----------



## Boldgerg

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Undertaker23RKO said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the 'All Elite Championship' is simple but good.
> 
> 
> 
> Either that or Elite World Championship would be fine in my eyes.
Click to expand...

Why? Why the gimmicky name? The company is called AEW. Is the title exclusive to the Elite faction or something?

Really can't understand why people want the word "elite" in the main titles name so much. What's wrong with the good, old fashioned *insert company name* world championship?

Also, to the guy earlier that said using "elite" builds the brand... how does it? It just distracts from and confuses the actual brand name, AEW.


----------



## Beatles123

Boldgerg said:


> Why? Why the gimmicky name? The company is called AEW. Is the title exclusive to the Elite faction or something?
> 
> Really can't understand why people want the word "elite" in the main titles name so much. What's wrong with the good, old fashioned *insert company name* world championship?
> 
> Also, to the guy earlier that said using "elite" builds the brand... how does it? It just distracts from and confuses the actual brand name, AEW.


Elite isn't just about the stable the elite anymore though.


----------



## Chrome

"AEW World Heavyweight Championship" just doesn't roll off the tongue very well tbh. "Elite World Heavyweight Championship" or "Elite World Championship" sounds better to me too.


----------



## Boldgerg

Beatles123 said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Why the gimmicky name? The company is called AEW. Is the title exclusive to the Elite faction or something?
> 
> Really can't understand why people want the word "elite" in the main titles name so much. What's wrong with the good, old fashioned *insert company name* world championship?
> 
> Also, to the guy earlier that said using "elite" builds the brand... how does it? It just distracts from and confuses the actual brand name, AEW.
> 
> 
> 
> Elite isn't just about the stable the elite anymore though.
Click to expand...

No, but it's been built into the company name AEW, which is more than enough. That's the brand name to now push and market.

Gimmicky crap cheapens things. It'd be like the ECW title having been called the ECW Extreme World Championship, or the TNA title having been called the TNA Non-stop Action World Championship.


----------



## Boldgerg

Chrome said:


> "AEW World Heavyweight Championship" just doesn't roll off the tongue very well tbh. "Elite World Heavyweight Championship" or "Elite World Championship" sounds better to me too.


Nothing wrong with AEW World Championship at all. Sounds absolutely fine.

People honestly think it's better for a new company to ignore their brand name? I take it no one here has any experience in marketing or promotion?

If they ignore "AEW" because it doesn't "roll off the tongue right" then it'd basically be admitting they fucked up in naming the company. Not a good image to give off.


----------



## Cult03

The Elite Heavyweight Champion doesn't work because everyone is supposed to be Elite in All Elite Wrestling. I propose the Most Elite World Heavyweight Champion of the World


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

shandcraig said:


> IF its on TNT it will be on HULU as they have a working relationship with its channel. The question is would it be on both at the same time
> 
> The content HULU has picked has been very impressive and its business model seems to be going in a larger diection that netwflix and amazon for bringing on all these networks. Since disney is buying fox that means they will own 60 percent of hulu which i kinda hate but whatever.
> 
> 
> Turner Broadcasting System, Inc., and Hulu today announced an extensive, multi-year licensing agreement that will grant Hulu the exclusive SVOD rights to previous seasons of Turner's popular programming from Cartoon Network and Adult Swim as well as select current and upcoming series from TNT and TBS.


do streaming sites do live shows? i don't think so.

but imagine that is will reach a much wider audience with advertising on these steaming services. and not only that - it'll give more realistic viewing figures compared to the archaic select few represents majority. it'll give power to the people and to also AEW.

WWE network is a good idea but to have it completely separate from the mainstream streaming services was absolutely the wrong idea. if they get a chance to branch it off netflix, it would do much better. imagine a basic RAW/SD/PPV model with an extra $2-3 a month on top of the usual netflix monthly cost. it'll bring in a ton of viewers.


----------



## Chrome

They would probably air it live on TNT and then put it on Hulu right after the show ends.


----------



## shandcraig

To everyone talking about the channel and hulu and live. I do know that all of the big streaming platforms except netflix all want to get into live events. Unforgettably all sports teams formula is locked into cable tv as its the one of the biggest things keeping cable alive. But that being said like someone else said if it was on TNT im sure it would also pop onto hulu after the fact. 


Its going to happen at some point so lets hope it starts with AEW. 




People honestly think it's better for a new company to ignore their brand name? I take it no one here has any experience in marketing or promotion?

If they ignore "AEW" because it doesn't "roll off the tongue right" then it'd basically be admitting they fucked up in naming the company. Not a good image to give off.[/QUOTE]

Noone said anything about AEW. People are just talking about calling the belt elite world championship in general ontop of AEW which is pointless.


----------



## Beatles123

Chrome said:


> They would probably air it live on TNT and then put it on Hulu right after the show ends.


That seems like what TNT would do exactly. As I posted their COO seems to be all about adapting to the online world, and The Bucks have even said they'd love to put their shows online.

*EDIT:*

I didn't want to feel pissed enough to do this...but i'm doing it. And I FUCKING HATE that i'm doing it because I'm giving this absolute shitstain attention...but JUST IN CASE anyof you doubted the things i said earlier about people shitting on this for no reason, BEHOLD:







*FUCK THESE GUYS!*


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Eh... They're gonna call the title something, and somebody is gonna bitch about it.

:grapes


----------



## Erik.

Right, so if they ARE on TNT, they can't be Tuesdays..


----------



## Beatles123

TheDraw# said:


> They better have a decent stage for this.


All In's was great.


----------



## Erik.

I'd be happy with the All-In stage for the weekly television events but obviously with the AEW logo above the two screen and the name of the show above the entrance where the wrestlers will be coming out. 

It's a simple design and not too over the top.

But with Double or Nothing being their first BIG PPV and event, I'd hope for something a bit more special. They've got 14k in there!










For weekly television would be great. Just obviously adapted to incorporate logos.

Maybe get the fans closer to the ring too.


----------



## shandcraig

I dont agree at all,It feels to much like a wwe feel to it. Plus to be fair they did not have a budget to create there own vision as they just used ROH equipment that they had and tried to make something different with what they had.


Based off the vision they have for this company i think the stage will stand different from that theme and be more traditional. Im sure we will have some form of screens but i have a feeling it will have some more themed feel to it. 


Other than those cool shapes they created to match the Bullet club logo it was a pretty typical modern screens no themed stage 



I would love to see some Steel AEW logos on the stage like nitro did . Though the colored AEW printed banner attached to to metal still was cool.



They need to be an alternative as much as possible but with a better in ring product and story telling


----------



## Claro De Luna

shandcraig said:


> I dont agree at all,It feels to much like a wwe feel to it. Plus to be fair they did not have a budget to create there own vision as they just used ROH equipment that they had and tried to make something different with what they had.
> 
> 
> Based off the vision they have for this company i think the stage will stand different from that theme and be more traditional. Im sure we will have some form of screens but i have a feeling it will have some more themed feel to it.
> 
> 
> Other than those cool shapes they created to match the Bullet club logo it was a pretty typical modern screens no themed stage
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see some Steel AEW logos on the stage like nitro did . Though the colored AEW printed banner attached to to metal still was cool.
> 
> 
> 
> They need to be an alternative as much as possible but with a better in ring product and story telling


I disagree. The setup needs to be as good as WWE in order to draw in casual fans. Looking like an indy fed will just put people off watching. You have to remember that the glitz and glamour adds to the appeal. Pro wrestling is not just about the in-ring action otherwise impact wrestling would be drawing millions. AEW have the budget needed to come up with decent staging and lighting. They should aspire to the feel and look that All In gave off.


----------



## shandcraig

Claro De Luna said:


> I disagree. The setup needs to be as good as WWE in order to draw in casual fans. Looking like an indy fed will just put people off watching. You have to remember that the glitz and glamour adds to the appeal. Pro wrestling is not just about the in-ring action otherwise impact wrestling would be drawing millions. AEW have the budget needed to come up with decent staging and lighting. They should aspire to the feel and look that All In gave off.




I didnt say as good i said different. Why would they create the same look as wwe ? the point is that they are not trying to be like wwe which is a hugely declining product. 


They can have a good stage and good production but it dont need to be as generic as fuck as every wwe event now. 

Wrestling used to have themed looks and you cant tell me for a second that raw and smackdown are different. Same boring big screen stage sets with zero theme character to them like what they used to be like.


Thats what AEW wants. Even the wwe fist and glass stage was pretty unique.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Beatles123 said:


> That seems like what TNT would do exactly. As I posted their COO seems to be all about adapting to the online world, and The Bucks have even said they'd love to put their shows online.
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> I didn't want to feel pissed enough to do this...but i'm doing it. And I FUCKING HATE that i'm doing it because I'm giving this absolute shitstain attention...but JUST IN CASE anyof you doubted the things i said earlier about people shitting on this for no reason, BEHOLD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FUCK THESE GUYS!*


I see what you mean. Those guys are just plain Idiots and the type of people wrestling doesn't need. 

And also It's getting really annoying when people keep talking all this shit about them being "stars" There are fucking stars..Aren't The Bucks, Cody, hell the whole elite stars in wrestling today? I mean yeah they aren't mainstream but noone today is. Like What the hell do people want? And don't you think that maybe they'd want to create their own damn stars? Like why do we have to keep getting old has beens?


----------



## Stetho

Claro De Luna said:


> I disagree. The setup needs to be as good as WWE in order to draw in casual fans. Looking like an indy fed will just put people off watching. You have to remember that the glitz and glamour adds to the appeal. Pro wrestling is not just about the in-ring action otherwise impact wrestling would be drawing millions. AEW have the budget needed to come up with decent staging and lighting. They should aspire to the feel and look that All In gave off.


The setups in WWE are awful. Pure american bullshit, oversaturated with unnecessary screens. NJPW are miles better at it. Even boxing and MMA understood this. Calm down with the lights, keep the focus on the performer making his entrance, it will only make him more legit.


----------



## Erik.

Stetho said:


> The setups in WWE are awful. Pure american bullshit, oversaturated with unnecessary screens. NJPW are miles better at it. Even boxing and MMA understood this. Calm down with the lights, keep the focus on the performer making his entrance, it will only make him more legit.


This.

WWE's set up has been awful for 15 years now.

In wrestling case, simple is ALWAYS better. Don't give me that bullshit that casuals tune in for a professional set up. No, they don't.

If your product is fresh and innovative, people will tune in. THAT is what they need to focus on. 

Finding a way on changing how live wrestling is portrayed and shown to the masses.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Stetho said:


> The setups in WWE are awful. Pure american bullshit, oversaturated with unnecessary screens. NJPW are miles better at it. Even boxing and MMA understood this. Calm down with the lights, keep the focus on the performer making his entrance, it will only make him more legit.


What? You mean focus on the actual performers? That's silly talk.


----------



## shandcraig

Erik. said:


> This.
> 
> WWE's set up has been awful for 15 years now.
> 
> In wrestling case, simple is ALWAYS better. Don't give me that bullshit that casuals tune in for a professional set up. No, they don't.
> 
> If your product is fresh and innovative, people will tune in. THAT is what they need to focus on.
> 
> Finding a way on changing how live wrestling is portrayed and shown to the masses.



Yeah thats what im saying, Why would we want to try to have anything like wwe for production size or look. People seem to be confused with the term producution. Cus you can have good productio quality and that does not mean large.


I want something unique and more themed over size and generic 


But its clear AEW plan is to have a more classic production feel as they stated in interviews with modern element. We will 100 percent still have some form of a screen as u need at least 1 to see the videos but i donthink it iwll just be one massive set full of large screens.




Like the other guy said, They have have massive production look but its been shit for 15 years and boring


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> Yeah thats what im saying, Why would we want to try to have anything like wwe for production size or look. People seem to be confused with the term producution. Cus you can have good productio quality and that does not mean large.
> 
> I want something unique and more themed over size and generic
> 
> But its clear AEW plan is to have a more classic production feel as they stated in interviews with modern element. We will 100 percent still have some form of a screen as u need at least 1 to see the videos but i donthink it iwll just be one massive set full of large screens.
> 
> Like the other guy said, They have have massive production look but its been shit for 15 years and boring


Yeah - I'm looking forward to seeing what AEW's production looks like more than the shows at this point, from the way their titles look to the way the show is produced and the set up :lol

Didn't I see in a Cody interview that they've gone and hired someone who did production in WCW who Cody knew from when his father worked there? 

I always liked how WCW filmed Nitro look it was a sports show, where the wrestlers didn't ignore the camera and spoke directly into it, the opening to the commentary booth etc. - whereas upon watching Raw it felt like a television show. 

Cannot wait.


----------



## shandcraig

Erik. said:


> Yeah - I'm looking forward to seeing what AEW's production looks like more than the shows at this point, from the way their titles look to the way the show is produced and the set up :lol
> 
> Didn't I see in a Cody interview that they've gone and hired someone who did production in WCW who Cody knew from when his father worked there?
> 
> I always liked how WCW filmed Nitro look it was a sports show, where the wrestlers didn't ignore the camera and spoke directly into it, the opening to the commentary booth etc. - whereas upon watching Raw it felt like a television show.
> 
> Cannot wait.




Funny you said that cus eric bischoff was going on and on about him in 83 weeks podcast last night. How he has such a good eye. And conrad was saying how organized that guy was when he worked with him at the AEW event. 


Now that you say that i remember they had some really close shots of the wrestler right near the camera looking directly into it


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> Funny you said that cus eric nischoff was going on and on about him in 83 weeks podcast last night. How he has such a good eye. And conrad was saying how organized that guy was when he worked with him at the AEW event.
> 
> 
> Now that you say that i remember they had some really close shots of the wrestler right near the camera looking directly into it


I used to love how the wrestlers would lean over the top rope and look directly into the camera when cutting a promo in the ring.

Just go and watch Scott Halls debut promo in WCW - looking directly at the camera to all those watching saying how he's about to start a war. Not taking in the crowd reactions, not waiting for some sort of chant, he's there with a purpose and he's getting that across.


----------



## Life010

Erik. said:


> Yeah - I'm looking forward to seeing what AEW's production looks like more than the shows at this point, from the way their titles look to the way the show is produced and the set up :lol
> 
> Didn't I see in a Cody interview that they've gone and hired someone who did production in WCW who Cody knew from when his father worked there?
> 
> I always liked how WCW filmed Nitro look it was a sports show, where the wrestlers didn't ignore the camera and spoke directly into it, the opening to the commentary booth etc. - whereas upon watching Raw it felt like a television show.
> 
> Cannot wait.


Yes they hired Keith Mitchell who worked for Cody's dad in JCP and later in WCW.


----------



## shandcraig

Life010 said:


> Yes they hired Keith Mitchell who worked for Cody's dad in JCP and later in WCW.


He was also in TNA where bruce praised him as the high spot of the company


----------



## shandcraig

I really really like Hang mans theme music. It sounds exactly like some song from the mid 90s 93 - 97. I cant figure out whos theme it sounds like but its pretty close to someones and i love that era of style of music. His theme would work no problem as face or heel.


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> I really really like Hang mans theme music. It sounds exactly like some song from the mid 90s 93 - 97. I cant figure out whos theme it sounds like but its pretty close to someones and i love that era of style of music. His theme would work no problem as face or heel.


It's one of the greatest themes in wrestling right now, in my opinion.

He bought that theme royalty free. Paid about $60 for it.

AEW should get in Jim Johnston.


----------



## shandcraig

Erik. said:


> It's one of the greatest themes in wrestling right now, in my opinion.
> 
> He bought that theme royalty free. Paid about $60 for it.
> 
> AEW should get in Jim Johnston.


So he got it made up ? or is it legit a old song


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> So he got it made up ? or is it legit a old song


It's a legit song.

He bought it royalty free for $60 so he can use it whenever he likes without having to pay any royalties.


----------



## shandcraig

Erik. said:


> It's a legit song.
> 
> He bought it royalty free for $60 so he can use it whenever he likes without having to pay any royalties.


did he get it made up or just found it on some site that sells tunes


----------



## Beatles123

Yall are slacking! We have a new BTE!






T-SHIRT COMPANY!!! :lol


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

Erik. said:


> I used to love how the wrestlers would lean over the top rope and look directly into the camera when cutting a promo in the ring.
> 
> Just go and watch Scott Halls debut promo in WCW - looking directly at the camera to all those watching saying how he's about to start a war. Not taking in the crowd reactions, not waiting for some sort of chant, he's there with a purpose and he's getting that across.


This is such a lost art in wrestling..

And where having producers and agents who can drill this stuff in talent's heads are so important.

I remember hearing a story about Goldberg is that, he was taught "Always look for the red light" and not enough talent does that nowadays.

Play to the audience at home, not enough wrestlers do that at all


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> did he get it made up or just found it on some site that sells tunes


I imagine he found it on a website similar to this:

https://www.musicloops.com/music-download/ghost-town-triumph-5005983/

And bought it. 

I can't see any link that the composer made it specifically for Page and on his very own website (Vincent Pedulla's website), he bares no link to Hangman Page using it, so he probably doesn't even know.


----------



## Beatles123

MJF dissed Pharoh :hutz

I'm starting to think he may not be such a good guy after all! :Hutz


----------



## birthday_massacre

Erik. said:


> I used to love how the wrestlers would lean over the top rope and look directly into the camera when cutting a promo in the ring.
> 
> Just go and watch Scott Halls debut promo in WCW - looking directly at the camera to all those watching saying how he's about to start a war. Not taking in the crowd reactions, not waiting for some sort of chant, he's there with a purpose and he's getting that across.


This is why I would love to see AEW sign Scott Hall to a contract to help the young stars out getting over. He would be a great back stage guy and even booker. Hall is super underrated when it comes to his wrestling mind


----------



## shandcraig

birthday_massacre said:


> This is why I would love to see AEW sign Scott Hall to a contract to help the young stars out getting over. He would be a great back stage guy and even booker. Hall is super underrated when it comes to his wrestling mind


ya he actually created a lot of big things in wcw tossing out ideas. He even made crow sting.


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> ya he actually created a lot of big things in wcw tossing out ideas. He even made crow sting.


Raven is another booking genius I'd like to see.


----------



## Chan Hung

I kind of like when wrestlers trash talk to fans we need to see more of that impact doesn't do it enough


----------



## Life010

Beatles123 said:


> Raven is another booking genius I'd like to see.


Hell yeah Raven shoot interviews are the best, really knows wrestling and how to set up storylines. I would give that man a road agent/writer job if I was the owner of a wrestling promotion.


----------



## shandcraig

Beatles123 said:


> Raven is another booking genius I'd like to see.



Thats part of why im really liking moose now. I think he has a bright future a head. The guy knows how to work the crowd work a match and even work his entrance to the ring. He has it but just needs more time and build up and a long singles push 


His entrance he just owns it like a boss and works the fans and gets involved with them


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> Thats part of why im really liking moose now. I think he has a bright future a head. The guy knows how to work the crowd work a match and even work his entrance to the ring. He has it but just needs more time and build up and a long singles push
> 
> 
> His entrance he just owns it like a boss and works the fans and gets involved with them


:taker

Moose?...we're talking about RAVEN, right?...


----------



## shandcraig

Beatles123 said:


> :taker
> 
> Moose?...we're talking about RAVEN, right?...


sorry i was referring to people talking shit to the crowd comment


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> sorry i was referring to people talking shit to the crowd comment


...I bet Raven could book Moose :tommy


----------



## NXT Only

The crowd at AEW shows is going to be filled with the best audiences. Heels and Faces will both thrive. Not more catering to kids and sponsors(to an extent)

That 90s nitro feel is going to be so awesome.


----------



## Beatles123

Interview with Jericho from WOR with Dave:

https://intoupload.net/6z932zt5oq76


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Right now, keep the stages simple and when you get to the PPV just add something that distinguishes it from the weekly show and the PPV. I don't want the oversaturation of bright flashy lights and LEDs everywhere, WWE does too much of that. Keep the spotlight on the wrestlers, I could give two shits about the crowd. 

That's all I want that. That and good wrestling coupled with it's storylines.


----------



## Brother_T

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Right now, keep the stages simple and when you get to the PPV just add something that distinguishes it from the weekly show and the PPV. I don't want the oversaturation of bright flashy lights and LEDs everywhere, WWE does too much of that. Keep the spotlight on the wrestlers, I could give two shits about the crowd.
> 
> That's all I want that. That and good wrestling coupled with it's storylines.


I basically wrote most of this in another thread about the WWE product in my last post. The oversaturation blurs the fans out 5 rows back. This creates a huge disconnect on both tv audiences and the live fans. TV audiences tune out and live fans disengage. Add the pop-music style led lighting and you cause useless distractions. WWE is their own worst enemy. How can you get the fans undivided attention in this atmosphere? That led lighting at elimination chamber was a colossal mess. 

I said one of the reasons the women look better than the men is because of their flashy ring attire, that looks like a super heroes or video game characters, fits the mold of WWE's pop culture set. Someone like Stone Cold in some old fashion black tights would look so out of place.


----------



## Stetho

Brother_T said:


> I said one of the reasons the women look better than the men is because of their flashy ring attire, that looks like a super heroes or video game characters, fits the mold of WWE's pop culture set. Someone like Stone Cold in some old fashion black tights would look so out of place.


Yeah, or even today, a guy like Pentagon Jr would look ridiculous in the middle of the WWE set, while he was wonderfully scary in Lucha Underground.





This is a simple recent example of a great entrance. Dark lightning, small screen, small alley, fans close to the wrestler, permitting great camera shots. Of course the context is helping here but even without that this is still better than any Monday Night RAW entrance of the last decade.

Hopefully the fact that they all come from New Japan makes me pretty optimistic about this question.


----------



## Erik.

Stetho said:


> Yeah, or even today, a guy like Pentagon Jr would look ridiculous in the middle of the WWE set, while he was wonderfully scary in Lucha Underground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a simple recent example of a great entrance. Dark lightning, small screen, small alley, fans close to the wrestler, permitting great camera shots. Of course the context is helping here but even without that this is still better than any Monday Night RAW entrance of the last decade.
> 
> Hopefully the fact that they all come from New Japan makes me pretty optimistic about this question.


I've always said that AEW might be NJPW but on a North American platform. Same sports like presentation, same production and look, same way of building stories and stars.

Wouldnt be against it. Just need to incorporate their own style too.


----------



## RiverFenix

Beatles123 said:


> MJF dissed Pharoh :hutz
> 
> I'm starting to think he may not be such a good guy after all! :Hutz


So does MJF not think Cody would watch BTE footage? Who does he think edits it and why does he think they wouldn't inform Cody about Max's two-facedness? Or are we supposed to accept the same paradox from wwe programming where sometimes the camera isn't really there and other times it is and we have to decipher thus when is when? When the announcers comment on what they saw backstage but the wrestlers all remain oblivious to the happenings. 

When wrestlers are shown watching the broadcast backstage, but then I guess their feed doesn't see the backstage happenings or something. In this case some of the talent acknowledge BTE vids in part but seemingly cannot see other parts of it. 

What does Cody think he's filming for when he is addressing the camera at times? When he does this is that with the acknowledgement hat BTE is a youtube video series? But he never thinks to then watch it?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Brother_T said:


> I basically wrote most of this in another thread about the WWE product in my last post. The oversaturation blurs the fans out 5 rows back. This creates a huge disconnect on both tv audiences and the live fans. TV audiences tune out and live fans disengage. Add the pop-music style led lighting and you cause useless distractions. WWE is their own worst enemy. How can you get the fans undivided attention in this atmosphere? That led lighting at elimination chamber was a colossal mess.


Really? I feel like they show too much of the crowd. Making superfans (ala Frank the Clown) Guess this is due to them only showing 5 rows. If they shword the whole crowd then this definitely would decrease the number of superfans that wnat to get noticed. 

God you just made me mad, I hate those types of people.


----------



## shandcraig

Its interesting that wwe as a brand has a hard time with that. Look at wcw for an example, All sorts of guys around the world or backgrounds got over.


I agree that there is no chance in hell he would get over in wwe. So this is why AEW needs to try to be this global brand that top wrestlers from promotions all over the world come to fight. Exactly what JJ wanted to do but hes to carny to make it happen


----------



## RiverFenix

AEW should allow non-English speaking talent to use interpreters for live interviews and have English subtitles for taped promos and the like. You can't present some Japanese or Mexican as some badass and then have them painfully struggle with very basic English in a promo. Just let them cut their promo in their native tongue where they'll come across 100x better and then have a "company translator" or their hired manager/mouthpiece translate it for the live audience or subtitle it in post production.


----------



## shandcraig

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> AEW should allow non-English speaking talent to use interpreters for live interviews and have English subtitles for taped promos and the like. You can't present some Japanese or Mexican as some badass and then have them painfully struggle with very basic English in a promo. Just let them cut their promo in their native tongue where they'll come across 100x better and then have a "company translator" or their hired manager/mouthpiece translate it for the live audience or subtitle it in post production.


Such a good idea. Impact wrestling does non English promos already but you dont see anyone doing the subs. If your at the event they can have it up on the screen. Theres something mysterious to hear someone cut a good promo in a nothing language if you can understand it


----------



## jeffatron

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> AEW should allow non-English speaking talent to use interpreters for live interviews and have English subtitles for taped promos and the like. You can't present some Japanese or Mexican as some badass and then have them painfully struggle with very basic English in a promo. Just let them cut their promo in their native tongue where they'll come across 100x better and then have a "company translator" or their hired manager/mouthpiece translate it for the live audience or subtitle it in post production.


100% yes! NJPW is TERRIBLE at this. I want to get into their stars so much more, but they refuse to ever have subs, and it's annoying as all hell for me. Sometimes they'll have some English dubover, but the dubover person sounds like he legitimately couldn't be more disinterested in what he's translating. Native language promos would be totally fine and welcomed by me, either with subs or a competent manager that can translate the intensity of the promo as well as the content.


----------



## Beatles123

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So does MJF not think Cody would watch BTE footage? Who does he think edits it and why does he think they wouldn't inform Cody about Max's two-facedness? Or are we supposed to accept the same paradox from wwe programming where sometimes the camera isn't really there and other times it is and we have to decipher thus when is when? When the announcers comment on what they saw backstage but the wrestlers all remain oblivious to the happenings.
> 
> When wrestlers are shown watching the broadcast backstage, but then I guess their feed doesn't see the backstage happenings or something. In this case some of the talent acknowledge BTE vids in part but seemingly cannot see other parts of it.
> 
> What does Cody think he's filming for when he is addressing the camera at times? When he does this is that with the acknowledgement hat BTE is a youtube video series? But he never thinks to then watch it?


Its been stated before in the show canon that they "Never pay attention" when editing and whoever is affected doesn't watch the video at the time. Cody, for example, left this comment on the video:

"Update: Pharaoh found and ate the steak in the backyard. I’m not sure why MJF threw them away. I’d assume it was an attempt to impress me and make me feel good about my cooking. That’s cool and the sign of a good friend."

See? Its all meant not to be taken so seriously. Of course they could just watch the vid back, but in their universe they're simply too oblivious and unsuspecting. That's the joke (and the fun of it!)﻿


----------



## Erik.

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> AEW should allow non-English speaking talent to use interpreters for live interviews and have English subtitles for taped promos and the like. You can't present some Japanese or Mexican as some badass and then have them painfully struggle with very basic English in a promo. Just let them cut their promo in their native tongue where they'll come across 100x better and then have a "company translator" or their hired manager/mouthpiece translate it for the live audience or subtitle it in post production.


This is a great idea.

Interpreter would give off a sports feel too.


----------



## shandcraig

Erik. said:


> This is a great idea.
> 
> Interpreter would give off a sports feel too.


We all forget but this is exactly what UFC does. Has one person translate anyone that cant speak english. How could would that be


----------



## Y.2.J

The translator is a fantastic idea.

I've been binge watching some NJPW and I wish they had translators for their promos. 
It would work wonders for OWE talent and Mexican talent who can't speak English very well.


----------



## Chrome

More seats are available now....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097964158816010240


----------



## Beatles123

Chrome said:


> More seats are available now....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097964158816010240


"Lifted a production hold?" so they re-arranged the set?


----------



## Chan Hung

Beatles123 said:


> Chrome said:
> 
> 
> 
> More seats are available now....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097964158816010240
> 
> 
> 
> "Lifted a production hold?" so they re-arranged the set?
Click to expand...

Pretty much yes so that they can fit more people in


----------



## Erik.

You don't want to blow your load so early.

Let those who couldn't get tickets be desperate to get tickets next time after putting on a kick ass show and missing it.

--

Kevin Owens may have inadvertedly created AEW. :lol :lol

https://streamable.com/7g74w


----------



## Life010

Erik. said:


> You don't want to blow your load so early.
> 
> Let those who couldn't get tickets be desperate to get tickets next time after putting on a kick ass show and missing it.
> 
> --
> 
> Kevin Owens may have inadvertedly created AEW. :lol :lol
> 
> https://streamable.com/7g74w


I'm so sad that Kevin signed a 5 year deal with WWE.


----------



## Erik.

Didn't though if this had been posted already:

http://www.sportingnews.com/us/wwe/...hodes-chris-jericho/zse6uvq7157v1sot8uxcch0yw

But damn, the Bucks say ALL the right things.

I'm much more excited then I ever thought I'd be.


----------



## shandcraig

Erik. said:


> Didn't though if this had been posted already:
> 
> http://www.sportingnews.com/us/wwe/...hodes-chris-jericho/zse6uvq7157v1sot8uxcch0yw
> 
> But damn, the Bucks say ALL the right things.
> 
> I'm much more excited then I ever thought I'd be.




To lazy to read it after reading acting scenes. What are some good points ?


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> To lazy to read it after reading acting scenes. What are some good points ?


roud you act?


----------



## shandcraig

Beatles123 said:


> roud you act?


yes haha


----------



## Y.2.J

I want to read that Young Bucks interview so bad...


....but its so long. :cry


..





I'll give it another shot tomorrow.


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> yes haha


Dawg! We should cut promos! :lenny

Anyway, ill try and highlight the best bit IMO @Y.2.J ;

- They said Tony Khan is in this for the long haul, thinking 10, 15, 20 years ahead

- The Bucks learned a lot production wise at All In. They Mention that they are going to try and be stricter on match time but then one of them notes that they were supposed to have an entry and exit ramp, They think it would really save match time when you add it all up.

- They are going to let wrestlers cut their own promos and have the ability to do their own feuds. The need to improvise is important and a lost art in wrestling and they wanna bring that back and make things more organic

- They will do storylines with long term continuity. They say just like on BTE they wanna reward people who watch every week and they realize that just like with most TV these days, people want to see plotlines resolved properly and they want to reward their investment. They says they already are thinking of storylines right now, even with people they havent announced yet. :delrio

- They wanna do a max of two hours at most, not three hours. Not everyone has to be on the show every week. They don't want to shove anyone down the audience's throat and over expose them. lenny)

- They joke about selling out Cowboys Stadium next year and say that Tony is very ambitious about where he wants to take this thing. Seems like bigger stadiums are comin'.


- They say as far as TV they'll have something "Sooner rather than later" and seem very excited to say what it is!

There's more in the link.


----------



## Y.2.J

Beatles123 said:


> Dawg! We should cut promos! :lenny
> 
> Anyway, ill try and highlight the best bit IMO
> 
> - They said Tony Khan is in this for the long haul, thinking 10, 15, 20 years ahead
> 
> - The Bucks learned a lot production wise at All In. They Mention that they are going to try and be stricter on match time but then one of them notes that they were supposed to have an entry and exit ramp, They think it would really save match time when you add it all up.
> 
> - They are going to let wrestlers cut their own promos and have the ability to do their own feuds. The need to improvise is important and a lost art in wrestling and they wanna bring that back and make things more organic
> 
> - They will do storylines with long term continuity. They say just like on BTE they wanna reward people who watch every week and they realize that just like with most TV these days, people want to see plotlines resolved properly and they want to reward their investment. They says they already are thinking of storylines right now, even with people they havent announced yet. :delrio
> 
> - They wanna do a max of two hours at most, not three hours. Not everyone has to be on the show every week. They don't want to shove anyone down the audience's throat and over expose them. lenny)
> 
> - They joke about selling out Cowboys Stadium next year and say that Tony is very ambitious about where he wants to take this thing. Seems like bigger stadiums are comin'.
> 
> 
> - They say as far as TV they'll have something "Sooner rather than later" and seem very excited to say what it is!
> 
> There's more in the link.


Thank you.

Wow....everything they said is...perfect?


----------



## shandcraig

Beatles123 said:


> Dawg! We should cut promos! :lenny
> 
> Anyway, ill try and highlight the best bit IMO
> 
> - They said Tony Khan is in this for the long haul, thinking 10, 15, 20 years ahead
> 
> - The Bucks learned a lot production wise at All In. They Mention that they are going to try and be stricter on match time but then one of them notes that they were supposed to have an entry and exit ramp, They think it would really save match time when you add it all up.
> 
> - They are going to let wrestlers cut their own promos and have the ability to do their own feuds. The need to improvise is important and a lost art in wrestling and they wanna bring that back and make things more organic
> 
> - They will do storylines with long term continuity. They say just like on BTE they wanna reward people who watch every week and they realize that just like with most TV these days, people want to see plotlines resolved properly and they want to reward their investment. They says they already are thinking of storylines right now, even with people they havent announced yet. :delrio
> 
> - They wanna do a max of two hours at most, not three hours. Not everyone has to be on the show every week. They don't want to shove anyone down the audience's throat and over expose them. lenny)
> 
> - They joke about selling out Cowboys Stadium next year and say that Tony is very ambitious about where he wants to take this thing. Seems like bigger stadiums are comin'.
> 
> 
> - They say as far as TV they'll have something "Sooner rather than later" and seem very excited to say what it is!
> 
> There's more in the link.




What the hell did you just say to me ? The first thing I want to be done, is to get that piece of crap out of my ring. Don't just get him out of the ring, get him out of the WWF because I've proved son, without a shadow of a doubt, you ain't got what it takes anymore! You sit there and you thump your Bible, and you say your prayers, and it didn’t get you anywhere. 


Thanks for the bullet points ! Everything everyone has been wanting for several years now. Such a tease waiting to see this product. People are way to hyped about this tv deal,Pretty funny


----------



## Beatles123

Y.2.J said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Wow....everything they said is...perfect?


\:russo/ "NO BRO, THEY'RE A BUNCH OF SELF MARKS AND SPOTMONKEYS!!! DON'T BELIEVE THE HYPE!11!!!"





Spoiler: SPOILER



Nah it was fucking beautiful. :banderas I only want it to all be true!


----------



## The Wood

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> AEW should allow non-English speaking talent to use interpreters for live interviews and have English subtitles for taped promos and the like. You can't present some Japanese or Mexican as some badass and then have them painfully struggle with very basic English in a promo. Just let them cut their promo in their native tongue where they'll come across 100x better and then have a "company translator" or their hired manager/mouthpiece translate it for the live audience or subtitle it in post production.


This is something that more wrestling promotions should do. Not everything needs to be live, live, live. You can throw to a well put together promo pack with subtitles that rewards people who can, you know, actually read? You can also do translators or just have promos in another language. Announcers can be given notes as to what it was the wrestler said. Stop treating wrestling fans like idiots.


----------



## The Swerve

The Wood said:


> This is something that more wrestling promotions should do. Not everything needs to be live, live, live. You can throw to a well put together promo pack with subtitles that rewards people who can, you know, actually read? You can also do translators or just have promos in another language. Announcers can be given notes as to what it was the wrestler said. Stop treating wrestling fans like idiots.


Exactly this, pretty much every major sport in the world now has athletes who don’t speak the local fans language as their first language, they aren’t all forced to do so (though it’s nice when they learn). If a footballer comes to the premier league and struggles with English I much prefer for them to have an interpreter so they can actually say what they’re trying g to say, rather than have to make a hash of it with broken English.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

The Swerve said:


> Exactly this, pretty much every major sport in the world now has athletes who don’t speak the local fans language as their first language, they aren’t all forced to do so (though it’s nice when they learn). If a footballer comes to the premier league and struggles with English I much prefer for them to have an interpreter so they can actually say what they’re trying g to say, rather than have to make a hash of it with broken English.


And the big thing is that letting someone speak in their native language is that they are more likely to get the tone and intensity right, and in wrestling that usually matters more than the actual words.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Beatles123 said:


> Dawg! We should cut promos! :lenny
> 
> Anyway, ill try and highlight the best bit IMO @Y.2.J ;
> 
> - They said Tony Khan is in this for the long haul, thinking 10, 15, 20 years ahead
> 
> - The Bucks learned a lot production wise at All In. They Mention that they are going to try and be stricter on match time but then one of them notes that they were supposed to have an entry and exit ramp, They think it would really save match time when you add it all up.
> 
> - They are going to let wrestlers cut their own promos and have the ability to do their own feuds. The need to improvise is important and a lost art in wrestling and they wanna bring that back and make things more organic
> 
> - They will do storylines with long term continuity. They say just like on BTE they wanna reward people who watch every week and they realize that just like with most TV these days, people want to see plotlines resolved properly and they want to reward their investment. They says they already are thinking of storylines right now, even with people they havent announced yet. :delrio
> 
> - They wanna do a max of two hours at most, not three hours. Not everyone has to be on the show every week. They don't want to shove anyone down the audience's throat and over expose them. lenny)
> 
> - They joke about selling out Cowboys Stadium next year and say that Tony is very ambitious about where he wants to take this thing. Seems like bigger stadiums are comin'.
> 
> 
> - They say as far as TV they'll have something "Sooner rather than later" and seem very excited to say what it is!
> 
> There's more in the link.


It was def a really good read and has me more excited/sold on the product that I already was. Def looking forward to seeing how things develop.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx




----------



## Aincrad

Star building 101.


----------



## Alright_Mate

MoxleyMoxx said:


>


Didn't expect Kip Sabian to pop up in this :lol

Not so long ago I was watching him wrestle in a UK pub now he's part of this.

Good luck to the guy, one of the most underrated guys on the UK indies.

I hope they make a move for Cara Noir too.


----------



## Jonhern

Alright_Mate said:


> Didn't expect Kip Sabian to pop up in this :lol
> 
> Not so long ago I was watching him wrestle in a UK pub now he's part of this.
> 
> Good luck to the guy, one of the most underrated guys on the UK indies.
> 
> I hope they make a move for Cara Noir too.


So happy for kip, never even seen him wrestle, but I follow him on insta so happy I will finally get a chance to see him.


----------



## RiverFenix

I prefer Battle Royales where the final two then wrestle a match to pinfall or submission. F2 elimination is always telegraphed and no real drama. There is no risk for a flash roll-up, outta nowhere finisher or getting caught in a sub. 

Also if it wouldn't be too chaotic, something different might be the over-the-top-rope eliminated competitors then remain ringside and it becomes a lumberjack match final two. So you'd potentially have people you eliminated during the match now as lumberjacks and all the drama that could entail.


----------



## shandcraig

I don't like this cheesy over budget battle royal theme. Let's have a reason for it


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> I don't like this cheesy over budget battle royal theme. Let's have a reason for it


There is a reason. Cody hasn't said it yet.

HOLY shit, look in the comments!!! WHO is this Warge guy?! :taker

*EDIT:*

SWEET CHRIST, HE'S JUST A SMARK! :hutz






Great. Now this is all we'll see on AEW vids...:fuck


----------



## The Game

I really hope AEW pursue Ivelisse. I think she'd do wonders.


----------



## Erik.

From PWInsider :

Steven Fernandes reporting:

AEW's application for the 'All Elite Wrestling' trademark has been given an initial refusal as they need to amend their classification and Identification of Goods and Services as some identifications they provided need to be clarified. They also need to pay the proper fee,as according to the USPTO, they classified 13 classes and only paid for 9. As well, a disclaimer is required that they are not claiming exclusive right to use the word "wrestling".

Their applications for 'AEW', the AEW logo and 'Change the Universe' have all been given initial refusals for the same amending of classification and Identification of Goods and Services, and paying the proper fee as above.

In addition to the above two reasons, their trademark for 'AEW All Out' has also been given an initial refusal due to two pending active applications using the word 'All Out' which if registered might have an effect on AEW's application being registered.


----------



## Chan Hung

Erik. said:


> From PWInsider :
> 
> Steven Fernandes reporting:
> 
> AEW's application for the 'All Elite Wrestling' trademark has been given an initial refusal as they need to amend their classification and Identification of Goods and Services as some identifications they provided need to be clarified. They also need to pay the proper fee,as according to the USPTO, they classified 13 classes and only paid for 9. As well, a disclaimer is required that they are not claiming exclusive right to use the word "wrestling".
> 
> Their applications for 'AEW', the AEW logo and 'Change the Universe' have all been given initial refusals for the same amending of classification and Identification of Goods and Services, and paying the proper fee as above.
> 
> In addition to the above two reasons, their trademark for 'AEW All Out' has also been given an initial refusal due to two pending active applications using the word 'All Out' which if registered might have an effect on AEW's application being registered.


Dang. Does this mean a delay in aew starting up ?


----------



## Erik.

Chan Hung said:


> Dang. Does this mean a delay in aew starting up ?


Nah, this is pretty common when it comes to trademarking. 

It's basically just a lot of paper work and they've probably just fucked up somewhere on the clerical side of things. Shouldn't be an issue, I'd imagine.


----------



## shandcraig

Erik. said:


> Nah, this is pretty common when it comes to trademarking.
> 
> It's basically just a lot of paper work.




They got 2 proper public business running with people that deal with all of this stuff. So its not going to be some bullshit issue like TNA


----------



## Beatles123

How long will it take to get it all fixed?


----------



## rbl85

Beatles123 said:


> How long will it take to get it all fixed?


They have plenty of times to do it.


----------



## Erik.

Beatles123 said:


> How long will it take to get it all fixed?


They didn't file the paperwork correctly, that's all.

It'll be fixed with a simple change up.

Does seem a little amateurish though.


----------



## Beatles123

Erik. said:


> They didn't file the paperwork correctly, that's all.
> 
> It'll be fixed with a simple change up.
> 
> Does seem a little amateurish though.


Reminds me of the Broken Matt thing.

Hope it won't send the wrong message.


----------



## shandcraig

Ok finally just saw ep4. Whoever commented on my comment about the cheesy battle royal name i see what you said that hes not going to refer to it as that and is indeed has a incentive for the winner !! it was probably beatles123 

so thats good news and i wonder what the winner will get ??? thoughts people

Really liking the direction they seem to wanna go that these episodes are showing


----------



## Erik.

MoxleyMoxx said:


>


The over budget battle royal was one of the best things at 'All-In'

So happy for that!


----------



## Beatles123

I hope this guy Warge gets what he wants so the spam stops. :flair


----------



## Life010

Beatles123 said:


> I hope this guy Warge gets what he wants so the spam stops. :flair


Does AEW need a dutch commentator?

*buys a vpn and makes a million fake accounts to spam AEW vids*


----------



## Boldgerg

A whole day without a post?! RIP AEW.


----------



## Beatles123

Nope! I just was away from WF :tommy


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098658248415035393
Look, I know WWE's version was bad, but if he can get back to doing the REAL Broken stuff I woulddn't mind him in AEW for the odd match. :shrug


----------



## The_Great_One21

Interested to see what rules they go with for the company. I assume they will be TV14? So will blading be allowed? Swearing? I like a more hardcore type wrestling that also merges good in ring work. Basically Y2J Vs HBK type feuds.


----------



## Chan Hung

The_Great_One21 said:


> Interested to see what rules they go with for the company. I assume they will be TV14? So will blading be allowed? Swearing? I like a more hardcore type wrestling that also merges good in ring work. Basically Y2J Vs HBK type feuds.


I want the first show that end with some blood maybe Jericho bleeding up Kenny Omega to end the show


----------



## Boldgerg

The_Great_One21 said:


> Interested to see what rules they go with for the company. I assume they will be TV14? So will blading be allowed? Swearing? I like a more hardcore type wrestling that also merges good in ring work. Basically Y2J Vs HBK type feuds.


They already swore at the ticket party multiple times and also do it on social media, and personally I think it's a good sign.

No swearing isn't the be all and end all, but it shows the product in general will likely be a little more targeted at teens and adults and presented as a bit more gritty, rather than pandering to 6 year olds like WWE.


----------



## Erik.

The_Great_One21 said:


> Interested to see what rules they go with for the company. I assume they will be TV14? So will blading be allowed? Swearing? I like a more hardcore type wrestling that also merges good in ring work. Basically Y2J Vs HBK type feuds.


They're going to be a sports based wrestling company.

Considering in most combat sports you see blood and the talent is unscripted, I assume you'll get your wish!


----------



## The_Great_One21

The other thing which I find interesting interesting is that they have hired a couple OBVIOUS LGBTQ members. WWE have Sonya Deville who's gay but AEW have hired a transwoman and the campest gay guy you'll ever see. Obviously that's great morally but I do wonder if it would impact on the companies audience because unfortunately there is is a lot of homophobic dickheads out there and if AEW have insanely camp gay guys as well as transwoman performing, would that impact on them especially in terms of getting viewers from the South.

Also it makes me happy that they are so obviously a left leaning company as opposed to being a company which literally fucking has one of the owners in the Trump cabinet.


----------



## The Game

The_Great_One21 said:


> The other thing which I find interesting interesting is that they have hired a couple OBVIOUS LGBTQ members. WWE have Sonya Deville who's gay but AEW have hired a transwoman and the campest gay guy you'll ever see. Obviously that's great morally but I do wonder if it would impact on the companies audience because unfortunately there is is a lot of homophobic dickheads out there and if AEW have insanely camp gay guys as well as transwoman performing, would that impact on them especially in terms of getting viewers from the South.
> 
> Also it makes me happy that they are so obviously a left leaning company as opposed to being a company which literally fucking has one of the owners in the Trump cabinet.


I don't think this will be an issue. Sonny Kiss got a great reaction during the press rally. There are less homophobes in the wrestling community than there are not nowadays and if they're in the crowd or near the performers they won't say a word because they know they're in the minority.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

The_Great_One21 said:


> The other thing which I find interesting interesting is that they have hired a couple OBVIOUS LGBTQ members. WWE have Sonya Deville who's gay but AEW have hired a transwoman and the campest gay guy you'll ever see. Obviously that's great morally but I do wonder if it would impact on the companies audience because unfortunately there is is a lot of homophobic dickheads out there and if AEW have insanely camp gay guys as well as transwoman performing, would that impact on them especially in terms of getting viewers from the South.
> 
> Also it makes me happy that they are so obviously a left leaning company as opposed to being a company which literally fucking has one of the owners in the Trump cabinet.


I was with you right up until you brought politics into it. What the FUCK does left vs right have to do with how a company is run? Unless you're of the mind that all conservatives are racist mysoginistic homophobes, which is just the kind of fucking ignorance I've come to expect around this shithole forum. Because they decide to be a little more inclusive (or just less exclusive?) than the next guy, they're automatically a left leaning company? That's as lame as the shit the left is always accusing the right of being. Keep drinking that fucking CNN kool-aid. 

This kind of bullshit thinking is the biggest part of the problem.


----------



## The_Great_One21

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I was with you right up until you brought politics into it. What the FUCK does left vs right have to do with how a company is run? Unless you're of the mind that all conservatives are racist mysoginistic homophobes, which is just the kind of fucking ignorance I've come to expect around this shithole forum. Because they decide to be a little more inclusive (or just less exclusive?) than the next guy, they're automatically a left leaning company? That's as lame as the shit the left is always accusing the right of being. Keep drinking that fucking CNN kool-aid.
> 
> This kind of bullshit thinking is the biggest part of the problem.


Oh sorry, let me be clear. Being a right winger doesn't make you a piece of shit. Being a Trumper does. And the McMahon's are Trumpers.

Also I'm British so don't watch CNN. So better luck next time with your horse shit Trump buzz phrases.


----------



## ElTerrible

MoxleyMoxx said:


>


Now that´s how you do a promo and build up people, connect with your audience. If that´s the level of production value AEW will put on a regular basis, they are in good shape. I also like the portrayal of Ego Jericho. Cody Rhodes is a real good salesman.


----------



## Beatles123

Ty Dillinger in AEW: Yea or Nay?


----------



## TD Stinger

Beatles123 said:


> Ty Dillinger in AEW: Yea or Nay?


He's a friend of Cody so maybe. And I think he's a guy who could a valuable lower card wrestler. But AEW can't and shouldn't hire every ex WWE guy who becomes available.

I would say let Dillinger prove himself on the Indy scene to see if he can reinvent himself and if he does, then bring him in.


----------



## Beatles123

TD Stinger said:


> He's a friend of Cody so maybe. And I think he's a guy who could a valuable lower card wrestler. But AEW can't and shouldn't hire every ex WWE guy who becomes available.
> 
> I would say let Dillinger prove himself on the Indy scene to see if he can reinvent himself and if he does, then bring him in.


The problem with that is that they may wanna get him ASAP. ROH, NJPW and even MLW aren't fuckin' around anymore. If AEW want him they may wanna do it now.


----------



## rbl85

Hey guys remember that AEW don't need a lot of wrestlers because even when they have the weekly show in october, it will be just one show per week.


----------



## Jokerface17

The_Great_One21 said:


> Oh sorry, let me be clear. Being a right winger doesn't make you a piece of shit. Being a Trumper does. And the McMahon's are Trumpers.
> 
> Also I'm British so don't watch CNN. So better luck next time with your horse shit Trump buzz phrases.




I’m a “Trumper” 
:draper2

How about stop talking out of your ass about other countries politics and get back to talking about wrestling.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Here's a translation of an interview with Kenny talking about the women's division, and wanting to work with WAVE, OZ and Gatoh Move etc.

https://higechannel.wordpress.com/2019/02/23/kenny-omega-tokyo-sports-23-2-19-article/


----------



## Beatles123

Japan woman's wrestlers finna' show how tame Asuka has become :lenny


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

The_Great_One21 said:


> Oh sorry, let me be clear. Being a right winger doesn't make you a piece of shit. Being a Trumper does. And the McMahon's are Trumpers.
> 
> Also I'm British so don't watch CNN. So better luck next time with your horse shit Trump buzz phrases.


Doesn't matter where you get your opinions from. This kind of typecast thinking is bullshit. You have no fucking idea what you're talking about. You're the one who brought left-leaning into the conversation, suggesting all right-wing are 'Trumpers', and therefore racist, mysoginistic homophobes. Keep your crapass politics on your own side of the pond.


----------



## RiverFenix

Tye Dillinger is exactly the type of signing AEW should avoid. Bland in-ring and character wise. He's 38 yrs old already too, and nothing but a wwe jobber. I don't care if he's Cody's friend, AEW roster has to be more than "FOC/FOB's". But I don't think Tye would have asked for his release without a soft landing already lined up. He's not going to hit the indies as a 38 yr old, if AEW wasn't lined up he would have sucked it up and stayed in WWE for the paycheck.


----------



## The_Great_One21

Jokerface17 said:


> I’m a “Trumper”
> :draper2
> 
> How about stop talking out of your ass about other countries politics and get back to talking about wrestling.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're not a very intelligent or moral person then and most of the rest of the world is laughing at your stupidity to support a con artist who's a Russian puppet. But i've learned to not try debate with Trumpers because logic isn't your strong point.


----------



## The_Great_One21

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Doesn't matter where you get your opinions from. This kind of typecast thinking is bullshit. You have no fucking idea what you're talking about. You're the one who brought left-leaning into the conversation, suggesting all right-wing are 'Trumpers', and therefore racist, mysoginistic homophobes. Keep your crapass politics on your own side of the pond.


If you support a man who's openly been racist and misogynistic and has bragged about sexual assault then ...

Oh and I didn't say all right wingers. I said all Trumpers. Difference.


----------



## Yato

Can we keep politics out of this thread? I'm sure there's a thread in the Anything section for that.


----------



## Jokerface17

The_Great_One21 said:


> You're not a very intelligent or moral person then and most of the rest of the world is laughing at your stupidity to support a con artist who's a Russian puppet. But i've learned to not try debate with Trumpers because logic isn't your strong point.




Dude there are politic threads if you want to discuss this in there, this isn’t the time or place. And if you want to say I’m not very intelligent or have any morals Bc of who I support then idk what to tell you. Good luck with that though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger

Beatles123 said:


> The problem with that is that they may wanna get him ASAP. ROH, NJPW and even MLW aren't fuckin' around anymore. If AEW want him they may wanna do it now.


AEW won't lose any sleep if they sign some low card jobber. He should prove himself first and build some clout.


----------



## Boldgerg

Beatles123 said:


> TD Stinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a friend of Cody so maybe. And I think he's a guy who could a valuable lower card wrestler. But AEW can't and shouldn't hire every ex WWE guy who becomes available.
> 
> I would say let Dillinger prove himself on the Indy scene to see if he can reinvent himself and if he does, then bring him in.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with that is that they may wanna get him ASAP. ROH, NJPW and even MLW aren't fuckin' around anymore. If AEW want him they may wanna do it now.
Click to expand...

MLW isn't going to amount to anything.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Beatles123 said:


> Ty Dillinger in AEW: Yea or Nay?


I love Dillinger so I'd love to see him in AEW but as been said I think they should avoid scooping up any/all WWE castoffs a few of them ar fine but not alot. They'd be wise to avoid doing what TNA did.


----------



## DOTL

The_Great_One21 said:


> You're not a very intelligent or moral person then and most of the rest of the world is laughing at your stupidity to support a con artist who's a Russian puppet. But i've learned to not try debate with Trumpers because logic isn't your strong point.


Dude, your country literally put a guy in jail for a joke.

Let's leave this thread for wrestle talk because I'm certain no one sane wants this to go where you're trying to take it.


----------



## NotGuilty

picking up Dillinger would prove that AEW is just the new TNA. Tony Kahn said they would only take a few certain talents from WWE. Dillinger isn't a great asset. 


This will be a pass or fail test for AEW


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

DOTL said:


> Dude, your country literally put a guy in jail for a joke.
> 
> Let's leave this thread for wrestle talk because I'm certain no one sane wants this to go where you're trying to take it.


Can you guys take this shit to the Trump thread.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Tye Dillinger is exactly the type of signing AEW should avoid. Bland in-ring and character wise. He's 38 yrs old already too, and nothing but a wwe jobber. I don't care if he's Cody's friend, AEW roster has to be more than "FOC/FOB's". But I don't think Tye would have asked for his release without a soft landing already lined up. He's not going to hit the indies as a 38 yr old, if AEW wasn't lined up he would have sucked it up and stayed in WWE for the paycheck.


The blandness can be directly attributed to how WWE books and scripts him (and 90% of the rest of their roster). He seems to be fairly well respected in the business -- I'm more than willing to give him a chance to do more of his own thing and either sink or swim by that. 

We have to remember that not every AEW signee is going to be a rousing success in the eyes of every fan. I'm fully expecting there are going to be surprises both ways -- people we expected to be the next breakout superstars that end up flopping, and people who come out of nowhere to rise above the rest. Nobody's gonna know until they have a full roster showing the world what the can do on a regular basis.


----------



## TD Stinger

Beatles123 said:


> The problem with that is that they may wanna get him ASAP. ROH, NJPW and even MLW aren't fuckin' around anymore. If AEW want him they may wanna do it now.


NJPW's not just gonna bring everyone in, and unless Dillinger made a commitment to Japan, I doubt there's an interest there. And even if ROH or MLW gets him, AEW loses nothing by losing him to a 1 year deal while Dillinger builds his brand outside WWE, which he needs to do to prove he's worth something.


----------



## Chrome

Yeah I'll pass on Dillinger. I feel like he'd fit better in ROH anyway.


----------



## DOTL

I don't have an opinion on Dillinger. He can do well in AEW or fall flat. With WWE's crap booking it's impossible to tell.


----------



## Stetho

If they really use AAA and OWE for more than an exhibition match here and there that already gives them a good roster.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Dillinger would bring nothing to the table. He was a jobber in WWE and doesn't have a fanbase to bring with him.

Zack Ryder is a jobber but he actually has a fanbase so signing a guy like him would make sense.


----------



## Beatles123

I feel like people are overstating the whole "No WWE guys" thing. They never said they wouldn't do that. They said they'd only hire guys they could use.

Besides:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099073992214831104
Does that sound like a guy who doesn't think he can be an asset?

Sometimes a few Ex WWE guys CAN work. :shrug


----------



## FITZ

I'm not sold on Dillinger at all. I haven't seen him have any great matches. Like I've seen him have good, solid matches a bunch of times but I've never been blown away by him. 

This probably comes across like an insult but it's really not meant to be but I think he thrives in smaller scale independent wrestling shows. I saw him at an NXT show in Albany once and the crowd ate up his "10" gimmick. But it was a "this is fun" type of match more than him blowing the place away. With smaller crowds with a lot of kids I think he has the gimmick where he can work a small show every weekend until he turns 60. 

I could be wrong about the scale that he should be wrestling on. Maybe he gets a shot in a bigger company and blows everybody away. But I see him making solid money for as long as he wants to in companies that nobody on here talks about.


----------



## Beatles123

I think judging someone by their WWE work anymore is barbaric, honestly. Some here had it right: Let him spend a year or two in somewhere like ROH and see what he can do. THEN snatch him up. Again though: Do that and you risk everything Cody thinks about him proven right to the point that he gets locked in somewhere.

If AEW really believes in him as much as Cody seems to, then you have to go with your gut and get him. Simple as that.

*NEWS UPDATE:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099182549039869953
YAAAAAAAAAAAS! DDT! :lenny


----------



## Erik.

Dillinger screams of "TNA sign WWE guy" to me. 

The best thing AEW could do is build their midcard and lowercard around people that the average viewer probably aren't aware of instead of signing guys from WWE that the average viewer may know as absolute geeks - because it doesn't give them a good look at all, in my view.

If they DO sign anyone from WWE it simply needs to be someone who is either a star, or viewed as a star through multiple title reigns (Ambrose, Jericho, Usos, Hardys etc) or people who are ridiculously talented but were perhaps underutilised (Harper, Revival etc).


----------



## Beatles123

Shifting the subject, DDT is a name I HAVE to check out. I hear they do a bunch of crazy shit.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

Beatles123 said:


> Shifting the subject, DDT is a name I HAVE to check out. I hear they do a bunch of crazy shit.


I think one of my favorite bits is the Ironman Heavymetalweight Championship. Basically take the idea of the old 24/7 rule Hardcore championship and turn it up to 11. Technically the 1000 title reign was actually held by Ironman Heavymetalweight Championship belt.

It's also not that surprising the Kenny would be scouting there as it's where he really got his start.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Dillinger would be perfect in a backstage role similar to Gunn. But then again, I don't think we've seen everything he's capable of.


----------



## Yato

Beatles123 said:


> Shifting the subject, DDT is a name I HAVE to check out. I hear they do a bunch of crazy shit.


They did a show were Ibushi went room to room fighting various wrestlers in an apartment complex.

This random tweet should give you a good idea about the event.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1081095048962420736


----------



## PavelGaborik

The_Great_One21 said:


> Oh sorry, let me be clear. Being a right winger doesn't make you a piece of shit. Being a Trumper does. And the McMahon's are Trumpers.
> 
> Also I'm British so don't watch CNN. So better luck next time with your horse shit Trump buzz phrases.



There's nothing worse than misinformed sensitive individuals. Just stop.

Dillinger would be a very "meh" signing. I wouldn't love it or hate it.


----------



## Beatles123

Yato said:


> They did a show were Ibushi went room to room fighting various wrestlers in an apartment complex.
> 
> This random tweet should give you a good idea about the event.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1081095048962420736


I'VE HEARD ABOUT THIS!! :ha What show was it?


----------



## shandcraig

So WWE taking talent from wcw or wcw from WWE or wcw is all just a TNA move? Anyways I don't care about the subject, just was a funny statement.

Or WWE cleaning out TNA was just a TNA move.

I've been away for a few days! Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> So WWE taking talent from wcw or wcw from WWE or wcw is all just a TNA move? Anyways I don't care about the subject, just was a funny statement.
> 
> Or WWE cleaning out TNA was just a TNA move.
> 
> I've been away for a few days! Hope everyone is well!!


Different era though mate. 

WCW done it big. They took all the best and biggest WWE talent that EVERYONE who knows wrestling (even casuals) had heard of. Savage, Hogan, Luger, Piper. A lot of these guys were also huge in the territories and the death of the territory era was still pretty fresh when WCW signed all these big names. 

And regarding WWE taking WCW or TNA talent - they tended to take the best pure talent the companies had to offer.

AEW signing Dillinger is WCW signing Virgil. 

AEW signing Ambrose however? Go for it. Big name, part of one of the best stables of the last 10 years. World champion. Makes sense.


----------



## shandcraig

And that's the point. I think they could sign the so called biggest WWE star today and it won't matter.


----------



## Yato

Beatles123 said:


> I'VE HEARD ABOUT THIS!! :ha What show was it?


People refer to it as different names, but I think if you search DDT Apartment Complex Pro-Wrestling you should find it. I'm pretty sure it's on their streaming service as well.


----------



## Insideyourhead

*Adam "Hangman" Page Says He's Heard Of Offers Doubling Since AEW Burst Onto The Scene*



> "It'd be a lie if I said I didn't consider anything. Any type of offer put on the table is something I took a lot of time and thought about it. No matter what you do, there's some pros and cons and risks involved. There's some risks involved in what we're doing. We don't own a wrestling ring yet. I think the opportunity to make All Elite Wrestling happen, make it a success, was the best option for me. I hope that my okaying this along with a few other people can help change what wrestling is for millions of fans and wrestlers. I know of a lot of guys whose offers doubled because there's somebody else playing ball now. Knowing that I contributed to that in some way was probably the biggest selling point me," said Page.


https://www.fightful.com/wrestling/...ys-he-s-heard-offers-doubling-aew-burst-scene


----------



## JonLeduc

*Re: Adam "Hangman" Page Says He's Heard Of Offers Doubling Since AEW Burst Onto The Scene*

What a time to be a wrestling fan.

2019 is gonna be interesting. 

Can't wait for Double or Nothing and see what AEW can bring to the table.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Cody interview with Ryan Satin of the PWSheet.


----------



## Beatles123

Scampioli shitting on AEW again :fuck Why do people listen to that moron?

New BTE:


----------



## Erik.

Batista on Raw - was always a pipe-dream.


----------



## Beatles123

Erik. said:


> Batista on Raw - was always a pipe-dream.


Good. Let the old man use up all his stars. Batista can't save him from the inevitable.


----------



## Chrome

Beatles123 said:


> *Scampioli* shitting on AEW again :fuck Why do people listen to that moron?
> 
> New BTE:


----------



## Beatles123

Chrome said:


>


Exactly. :justsayin


----------



## Chrome

Beatles123 said:


> Exactly. :justsayin


Nah seriously, who is he? I tried googling that name and all I got was some delicious looking dinners from Olive Garden lol.


----------



## Beatles123

Chrome said:


> Nah seriously, who is he? I tried googling that name and all I got was some delicious looking dinners from Olive Garden lol.


Watch and resist the urge to cringe. You've been warned.


----------



## Robbyfude

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100201746679263232
Kenny got harassed by some super WWE nutjobs on Twitter because he was livestreaming during Golden Boy's announcement. Some cringe in the comments, beware.


----------



## Chrome

Beatles123 said:


> Watch and resist the urge to cringe. You've been warned.


Eh, the smarkbusters did this shit better tbh.


----------



## Beatles123

Chrome said:


> Eh, the smarkbusters did this shit better tbh.


The shitty thing is that people are buying into these Anti-smark narratives. :fuckthis


----------



## Erik.

Someone suggested that Batista is in WWE to get that dream Wrestlemania match he wanted and then he'll be appear with AEW later in the year and that Batista is worried if he goes to AEW, he'd NEVER get to do that Wrestlemania match again.

Imagine :mark: :mark:

Wishful thinking and all that, but Batista is one of my favourites.


----------



## Jman55

absolutely no chance but if that did happen I admit I'd mark out :mark :lol

Also in terms of the anti AEW stuff just ignore it and wait till double or nothing and the weekly show happen and reserve judgments till then just like any normal person should. Whether excited or dreading it no one should have a definite opinion till a show has happened (I am definitely in the excited camp I'm just a bit too used to my expectations not really being met so always weary till I am sure it's matched)


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

Beatles123 said:


> The shitty thing is that people are buying into these Anti-smark narratives. :fuckthis


Eh. I don't think so, they are the only ones i have seen with videos like this.


----------



## TD Stinger

I don't see Batista in AEW. If he does, cool. I'd be down for a Batista vs. Jericho or Omega match.

But he seems pretty committed to Hollywood now and only came back to WWE now because he wants that match with Triple H at WrestleMania to end his career. I can't quite say I'm excited to see it, but it's what he wanted. And it's what he's getting. And after he gets that, I'd say he's done with wrestling save for the occasional appearance.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Anyone know if they have a contact page, website or email, etc.? I want to know how/if I can invest in this.


----------



## shandcraig

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Anyone know if they have a contact page, website or email, etc.? I want to know how/if I can invest in this.


https://www.allelitewrestling.com/


----------



## DMD Mofomagic




----------



## Beatles123

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Anyone know if they have a contact page, website or email, etc.? I want to know how/if I can invest in this.


How much we talkin'?


----------



## Erik.

Cody:

"I think people think, oh, there's four wrestlers running this thing," Rhodes continued. "And then there's Tony, he's the only one, and I don't think they realize that Tony has flanked his companies, all of his companies, with very smart people. Some of the people who have been on loan to us from the Jacksonville Jaguars are phenomenal and just top of their field. The money, financial strategy, DTM financial strategy - that guy isn't letting us spend any money that we don't have a right to. We're being very careful."


----------



## Beatles123

Erik. said:


> Cody:
> 
> "I think people think, oh, there's four wrestlers running this thing," Rhodes continued. "And then there's Tony, he's the only one, and I don't think they realize that Tony has flanked his companies, all of his companies, with very smart people. Some of the people who have been on loan to us from the Jacksonville Jaguars are phenomenal and just top of their field. The money, financial strategy, DTM financial strategy - that guy isn't letting us spend any money that we don't have a right to. We're being very careful."


I'd love to know the full staff.


----------



## Erik.

Beatles123 said:


> I'd love to know the full staff.


Chad Glen (Director of Finance)

Chris Harrington (Vice President of Business Strategy) - of Wrestlenomics, which is the premiere source for business analysis in the pro wrestling industry. 

Dana Massie (Chief Merchandise Officer) - Matt Jackson's wife. 

Is all I can really find on the Corporate side of things besides Shahid and Tony Khan.


----------



## Beatles123

I know they also have the guy from ProWrestingTees handling the merch.


----------



## Boldgerg

I wonder if AEW is going to be the final nail in the coffin for Impact?

Anyone worth anything is now going to have WWE AND AEW to choose from as the clear top two. Impact won't be able to keep stars they build for long and won't be able to sign anyone with real name value.


----------



## Chrome

Boldgerg said:


> I wonder if AEW is going to be the final nail in the coffin for Impact?
> 
> Anyone worth anything is now going to have WWE AND AEW to choose from as the clear top two. Impact won't be able to keep stars they build for long and won't be able to sign anyone with real name value.


Most likely. There was a rumor at the beginning of the year about AEW possibly buying Impact, but allegedly Tony Khan didn't want it. Should've done it imo, to get their roster as well as their tape library.


----------



## The Game

Chrome said:


> Most likely. There was a rumor at the beginning of the year about AEW possibly buying Impact, but allegedly Tony Khan didn't want it. Should've done it imo, to get their roster as well as their tape library.


Impact is shambolic and has been for years I wouldn't want its name anywhere near AEW. It wouldn't add anything. If anything it would degrade the fresh, new aura that AEW has.


----------



## MetalKiwi

The Game said:


> Impact is shambolic and has been for years I wouldn't want its name anywhere near AEW. It wouldn't add anything. If anything it would degrade the fresh, new aura that AEW has.


AEW could always buy Impact 5 or so years from now, much like the WWE buying WCW/ECW. :laugh:


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Chrome said:


> Most likely. There was a rumor at the beginning of the year about AEW possibly buying Impact, but allegedly Tony Khan didn't want it. Should've done it imo, to get their roster as well as their tape library.


They don't have much of a roster left. Everyone jumped ship to WWE. John Morrison, Eli Drake and maybe Tessa Blanchard are the only ones left worth signing imo.


----------



## Erik.

Boldgerg said:


> I wonder if AEW is going to be the final nail in the coffin for Impact?
> 
> Anyone worth anything is now going to have WWE AND AEW to choose from as the clear top two. Impact won't be able to keep stars they build for long and won't be able to sign anyone with real name value.


Likely.

I have no idea how these promotions work in the US market - so I have no idea if Impact is live? what channel Impact is on over there and how easily accessible it is..

But AEW is going to be live. IS going to be on a big station which is as easily accessible to WWE and Raw/Smackdown so it's a viable second option for a lot of fans.

That's the really big plus AEW has going for it.

No point AEW surrounding themselves in the stink that is Impact (They can thank Russo and Carter for that stink) - probably no talent worth signing either. I do like Eli Drake and think under the right guidance he could be a great superstar, charisma is off the charts but I almost haven't seen ANYTHING from his Impact work, so I have no idea.


----------



## Yato

Erik. said:


> Likely.
> 
> I have no idea how these promotions work in the US market - so I have no idea if Impact is live? what channel Impact is on over there and how easily accessible it is..
> 
> But AEW is going to be live. IS going to be on a big station which is as easily accessible to WWE and Raw/Smackdown so it's a viable second option for a lot of fans.
> 
> That's the really big plus AEW has going for it.
> 
> No point AEW surrounding themselves in the stink that is Impact (They can thank Russo and Carter for that stink) - probably no talent worth signing either. I do like Eli Drake and think under the right guidance he could be a great superstar, charisma is off the charts but I almost haven't seen ANYTHING from his Impact work, so I have no idea.


Impact does tapings. Their show is simulcast on Pursuit and Impact's Twitch channel with the episode replaying the following Monday on their Twitch channel. They also upload the latest episode to their streaming service the following Tuesday.

From what I've heard the Pursuit channel isn't widely available, though I could be wrong.

I think Impact is a niche promotion at this point, and I don't see them growing into a more prominent one. They'll just sort of exist inconsequentially.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Beatles123 said:


> How much we talkin'?


Not a lot haha. Couple hundred maybe.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

first performer for July's Fight for the Fallen confirmed


----------



## TD Stinger

TNA/GFW/Impact have survived this long, and I don't see them going away just yet.

They have a deal with Lucha Underground, which allows them to use guys like Pentagon, Fenix, Mundo, Cage, etc. Fairly big names on the independent along with guys like Moose, Eddie Edwards, Sami Callihan, all guys locked down to long terms deals with Impact.

So while they have zero buzz around them at the moment and the arrival of AEW only further buries them on the US scene, they still exist and have a good group of core talent. And while AEW will be looking to sign more guys, they've already got a fairly full roster all thing considered. So Impact will still continue to exist and have fairly big names while being #4 in the US.


----------



## shandcraig

I hope people dont give up on it. As long as they continue to try to change and figure out how to slowly grow i dont see why they cant get bigger. Hell im not going across the country to see them but if they came to vancouver canada i would see them in a second. But that will never happen as its not a wrestling city. 


No reason why Impact cant be sucessfull on a smaller scale and still be around if AEW gets big.


----------



## Versatile

Chrome said:


> Most likely. There was a rumor at the beginning of the year about AEW possibly buying Impact, but allegedly Tony Khan didn't want it. Should've done it imo, to get their roster as well as their tape library.


I agree but AEW would've have also taken on all the lawsuits that Impact has just like WWE did when they got WCW.


----------



## Dixie

Chrome said:


> Most likely. There was a rumor at the beginning of the year about AEW possibly buying Impact, but allegedly Tony Khan didn't want it. Should've done it imo, to get their roster as well as their tape library.


You hit the nail on the head! If AEW doesn’t purchase the TNA library it would be a big mistake. Look at WWE and all the wrestling libraries they have in their collection. If AEW doesn’t inherit it... WWE will eventually, I guarantee it.

Like it or not, the TNA library with Hogan, Flair, AJ, Sting, Joe, Macho Man, Chyna, and so much more. It’s the last valuable wrestling video out there not owned by WWE.

AEW could certainly use credibility and acquiring the TNA Wrestling assets could help with that.



Versatile said:


> I agree but AEW would've have also taken on all the lawsuits that Impact has just like WWE did when they got WCW.


WWE didn’t do that at all. With WCW or ECW...

If WWE or AEW acquires the TNA Wrestling assets it would be just that - assets. WCW reverted back to ‘Universal Wrestling Corporation’ specifically for wrestler lawsuits AFTER WWE acquired it. (See Sycho Sid lawsuit).


----------



## Erik.

Bea Priestley isn't the greatest - but it's probably with potentially signing Ospreay in mind in the future.


----------



## bradatar

*AEW Having Trademark Issues*

Surprised this wasn't posted already. Probably not the smartest idea to name your PPV before you own the trademark.

https://www.fightful.com/wrestling/...rGs3NbeAq9FBdNHcJ43sWvH5VL2F4jTQdX4EK6V5HSbZM


----------



## Erik.

*Re: AEW Having Trademark Issues*

It's a clerical issue.

Easily sorted.


----------



## TD Stinger

Bea Priestly is a pretty good get considering NXT UK was after her. But AEW always had the advantage because I doubt she wanted to make that kind of commitment.


----------



## sim8

Cody announced for AAA event in March as part of the AAA-AEW partnership. May use this as an opportunity to give AAA a try. Anybody know how to watch AAA event in March?


----------



## Donnie

Bea is awful :lmao

CODY just let Kenny scout the women.


----------



## RKing85

Bea is by no means great, but she is not horrible either. She is fine.


----------



## Beatles123

i kept hearing people wanted her. :shrug


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

sim8 said:


> Cody announced for AAA event in March as part of the AAA-AEW partnership. May use this as an opportunity to give AAA a try. Anybody know how to watch AAA event in March?


they could stream it on Twitch like they did with TripleMania


----------



## Stetho

sim8 said:


> Cody announced for AAA event in March as part of the AAA-AEW partnership. May use this as an opportunity to give AAA a try. Anybody know how to watch AAA event in March?


They stream all their shows on their twitch channel, plus they upload almost everything on youtube few weeks later


----------



## MC

Ace said:


> Bea is awful :lmao
> 
> CODY just let Kenny scout the women.


She is basically an even shitter version of Toni Storm. :lol

When she isn't caving in 18 year old's skulls in with reckless stomps, she is botching simple moves. It says a lot that most of the Joshi fans are rejoicing her being signed by AEW. She is very bad.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Few matches I've seen of Bea Priestley on the UK indies she wasn't too bad.

Saw a match of hers against Kasey Owens though, where Kasey almost killed her with one of the worst botches I've ever seen.


----------



## V-Trigger

Ace said:


> Bea is awful :lmao
> 
> CODY just let Kenny scout the women.


He is scouting the Joshi Cody and Brandi are the ones that pushed for her.


----------



## Yato

I've never heard of Bea Priestley before, but judging by some of these comments :Hutz


----------



## V-Trigger

WON: "They (MLW) are also in talks about sending some of their talents to AEW for Double Or Nothing." (MLW's talents include Pentagon Jr., Rey Fenix, Joey Ryan, "Filthy" Tom Lawler, Low Ki, L.A Park, Rich Swann, Sami Callihan & Tommy Dreamer)

"On his podcast, Konnan said that the deal with AAA is that AEW can use anyone they want and that AAA won’t interfere with planned finishes on AEW shows. Konnan said he did think they’d give him a heads up on the finishes that would affect his guys. So in theory, Konnan right now is the booker for AAA and AroLucha, he’s part of the creative team for MLW and Impact, and now has an affiliation with AEW. He said the AAA/Impact deal isn’t affected by all this. He also praised Tony Khan, saying he was impressed by Khan and believes the guys in charge all learned the mistakes of WCW and Impact and won’t make them"


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

V-Trigger said:


> "On his podcast, Konnan said that the deal with AAA is that AEW can use anyone they want and that AAA won’t interfere with planned finishes on AEW shows. Konnan said he did think they’d give him a heads up on the finishes that would affect his guys. So in theory, Konnan right now is the booker for AAA and AroLucha, he’s part of the creative team for MLW and Impact, and now has an affiliation with AEW. He said the AAA/Impact deal isn’t affected by all this. He also praised Tony Khan, saying he was impressed by Khan and believes the guys in charge all learned the mistakes of WCW and Impact and won’t make them"







This is a snippet of the podcast where Konnan says all those, it does add a little more to it, because Disco, and Joe are asking some questions


----------



## Boldgerg

Is it just me that doesn't like the idea of all of this talent swapping and borrowing and buddying up? I don't know why but it feels cheap. If they want mainstream recognition they need to build true AEW stars - genuine stars affiliated fully to their brand and recognisable for that fact - not stars borrowed from other places that aren't truly theirs 

I know AEW are a start up and they can't just sign up anyone and everyone outright, but I would hope they will have their own roster in the long run, not a roster built of 'loans' from other companies.


----------



## Erik.

Boldgerg said:


> Is it just me that doesn't like the idea of all of this talent swapping and borrowing and buddying up? I don't know why but it feels cheap. If they want mainstream recognition they need to build true AEW stars - genuine stars affiliated fully to their brand and recognisable for that fact - not stars borrowed from other places that aren't truly theirs
> 
> I know AEW are a start up and they can't just sign up anyone and everyone outright, but I would hope they will have their own roster in the long run, not a roster built of 'loans' from other companies.


Didn't hurt WCW.

It's fine if done right - looks to me like they will be building up their own talent too, especially mid card.


----------



## Chrome

Speaking of which, be interesting to see what AEW does for a developmental system.


----------



## shandcraig

Chrome said:


> Speaking of which, be interesting to see what AEW does for a developmental system.


They dont need one. I think its stupid that wwe brings all these guys that are self made to breed them to be something else or mold the wwe way.


AEW will simply just bring in top talent as it cycles through. Thats how it should be


----------



## Chrome

shandcraig said:


> They dont need one. I think its stupid that wwe brings all these guys that are self made to breed them to be something else or mold the wwe way.
> 
> 
> AEW will simply just bring in top talent as it cycles through. Thats how it should be


Disagree, I think a developmental system would be useful. WCW had the Power Plant, and Impact had a deal with Ohio Valley Wrestling once upon a time. Eventually, you're gonna want to have some homegrown guys and girls methinks.


----------



## Stetho

Boldgerg said:


> Is it just me that doesn't like the idea of all of this talent swapping and borrowing and buddying up? I don't know why but it feels cheap. If they want mainstream recognition they need to build true AEW stars - genuine stars affiliated fully to their brand and recognisable for that fact - not stars borrowed from other places that aren't truly theirs
> 
> I know AEW are a start up and they can't just sign up anyone and everyone outright, but I would hope they will have their own roster in the long run, not a roster built of 'loans' from other companies.


It's the exact opposite. This is the best way for AEW to really succeed.
The fans who get beyond Omega and Bucks at first were fans tired of WWE stupid monopoly, willing to watch multiple companies and to follow the wrestling world in its entirety.
I get that sharing the same exact roster with other companies would be stupid, but sharing talents, recognizing other belts, re-orienting fans from/to other places is by far the best way to go.


----------



## The Swerve

Stetho said:


> It's the exact opposite. This is the best way for AEW to really succeed.
> The fans who get beyond Omega and Bucks at first were fans tired of WWE stupid monopoly, willing to watch multiple companies and to follow the wrestling world in its entirety.
> I get that sharing the same exact roster with other companies would be stupid, but sharing talents, recognizing other belts, re-orienting fans from/to other places is by far the best way to go.


Exactly, for AEW I suspect the act that they won’t tie people down to exclusive deals will be part of their selling points to talent.

I’d much rather they don’t try to pretend the rest of the wrestling world doesn’t exist, and let their talents work with indie promotions to help keep the indie scene alive. 

It does feel a bit odd but I think I’m conditioned to feel that way by WWE. I’ve really enjoyed the RoH NJPW talent share.


----------



## Yato

Talent sharing is fine to an extent, though at some point they need to establish a group of AEW exclusive talent. Having exclusive talent will get people to watch/follow AEW.

Exclusive talent is one of the things WWE gets right. If you want to watch Daniel Bryan wrestle then you have to watch WWE.


----------



## shandcraig

The industry has been waiting for a brand that can truly be the global wrestling brand of talent. They will have a handful of exclusive talent and how you see who works and does not work is sign on many other guys for shorter contracts and see. 



You dont get amazing talent from japan or mexico in wwe. This is going to be huge


----------



## FaceTime Heel

I hope AEW can strike up a working relationship w/ WOW.


----------



## Terminus

Really hope this takes. I haven't watched wrestling in 5 years because WWE is hot garbage.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Chrome said:


> Disagree, I think a developmental system would be useful. WCW had the Power Plant, and Impact had a deal with Ohio Valley Wrestling once upon a time. Eventually, you're gonna want to have some homegrown guys and girls methinks.


Just having a Dojo to train people and then letting the graduates work the indies, mexico, UK and Japan to hone their skills before debuting them in AEW could maybe also work depending on how many companies they end up working with.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

Bea isn't great, but she's got youth on her side and time to improve. Steel sharpens steel. Not to mention she's easy on the eyes. Not the greatest get but I can see it panning out.


----------



## WackyWorldOWrestli

If anyone is interested at all, i've just started doing a youtube podcast, and covered who i believe AEW should take from the WWE....
If you'd like to check it out, here's the link 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmIbzaLOVNw


----------



## patpat

sorry but if Ambrose stays on WWE then he is a complete moron and he would absolutely deserve the shit writing they are about to throw at him once he signs


----------



## Beatles123

patpat said:


> sorry but if Ambrose stays on WWE then he is a complete moron and he would absolutely deserve the shit writing they are about to throw at him once he signs


I'm pretty sure the last thing he wants to do is another damn shield reunion.


----------



## michael_3165

I am mindful that whilst they have a huge budget (it seems) the fact is they have little in the way of 'wow' talent and I wonder how much it will draw. They may just end up a TNA with a little more money... Looking at the talent...

Hangman Page – not a bad worker, should bring something to the company if used right.
Brandon Cutler – no idea who he is or why he is a good signing.
Jericho – great signing from a name perspective, unsure if he can ‘do’ much more than matches with shortcuts in 2019.
Daniels – ancient, ok worker, had some great matches but wouldn’t be a draw for most.
Chuckie T – Meh. 
CIMA – older statesman of DG, can do a great match but surely he is winding down?
Cody – King of the 3 Star Match 
Kaz – see Daniels
Jimmy Havoc – fine but again will he draw?
Joey Janela – why?
Jungle Boy – hasn’t even got a wiki… who is he? 
Omega – great signing, great matches
Kip Sabian – fine worker, probably take him in a fight though
Jacksons – fine but can’t see them drawing HUGE
PAC – great wrestler, may draw some casuals from WWE
Penta – great signing, should have a brilliant run opposite Omega 
Rey Fenix – brings the lucha thing, should be a good addition
Sammy Guevara – not familiar
Scorpio Sky – not familiar 
Sonny Kiss – no wiki, who?
Trent Beretta – would have preferred Robinson

I would only say about 8 of those are 'draw' material and that's pushing it. No doubt Aldis will also sign which is hardly a good thing. Some RELEVANT WWE talent wouldn't go amiss. But we don't want WWE lite.


----------



## The Swerve

Surely the point is for them to create some stars, nobody starts off as a draw.


----------



## sim8

michael_3165 said:


> I am mindful that whilst they have a huge budget (it seems) the fact is they have little in the way of 'wow' talent and I wonder how much it will draw. They may just end up a TNA with a little more money... Looking at the talent...
> 
> Hangman Page – not a bad worker, should bring something to the company if used right.
> Brandon Cutler – no idea who he is or why he is a good signing.
> Jericho – great signing from a name perspective, unsure if he can ‘do’ much more than matches with shortcuts in 2019.
> Daniels – ancient, ok worker, had some great matches but wouldn’t be a draw for most.
> Chuckie T – Meh.
> CIMA – older statesman of DG, can do a great match but surely he is winding down?
> Cody – King of the 3 Star Match
> Kaz – see Daniels
> Jimmy Havoc – fine but again will he draw?
> Joey Janela – why?
> Jungle Boy – hasn’t even got a wiki… who is he?
> Omega – great signing, great matches
> Kip Sabian – fine worker, probably take him in a fight though
> Jacksons – fine but can’t see them drawing HUGE
> PAC – great wrestler, may draw some casuals from WWE
> Penta – great signing, should have a brilliant run opposite Omega
> Rey Fenix – brings the lucha thing, should be a good addition
> Sammy Guevara – not familiar
> Scorpio Sky – not familiar
> Sonny Kiss – no wiki, who?
> Trent Beretta – would have preferred Robinson
> 
> I would only say about 8 of those are 'draw' material and that's pushing it. No doubt Aldis will also sign which is hardly a good thing. Some RELEVANT WWE talent wouldn't go amiss. But we don't want WWE lite.


They got a core audience to build on, namely the NJPW fans that will follow Kenny Omega and Bucks, and the ROH crowd that will follow Cody and SCU. Then you got Jericho for the WWE casuals. You get Pac for the English crowd. They got a nice variety to draw from different markets. Admittedly, it won't be a big audience to start with but AEW has momentum and just like any TV show, momentum is key. Hopefully the storylines are compelling for a week to week TV show that will keep the core audience tuned in while attracting casuals to give it a shot. Rome wasn't built in a day. Neither will AEW. This is a long term thing.


----------



## rbl85

I think the big goal of AEW is to create draws


----------



## Yato

michael_3165 said:


> I am mindful that whilst they have a huge budget (it seems) the fact is they have little in the way of 'wow' talent and I wonder how much it will draw. *They may just end up a TNA with a little more money*... Looking at the talent...
> 
> 
> I would only say about 8 of those are 'draw' material and that's pushing it. No doubt Aldis will also sign which is hardly a good thing. *Some RELEVANT WWE talent wouldn't go amiss.* But we don't want WWE lite.


Relying on establish WWE talent will certainly help them end up as "a TNA with a little more money."

Going with talent people may not be familiar with is a good way to establish an identity and set themselves apart. It's also one of the aspects I'm excited about the most. Seeing the usual suspects isn't really that interesting to me. I like being unfamiliar with some of the talent on the roster because it makes me want to tune in so I can learn about them.


----------



## shandcraig

Yeah the point is this will feel like a big league wrestling that will give a lot of new talent chances and a lot of stars will be created

What do you think wwe does every year ?


----------



## NXT Only

Taking WWE talent isn’t going to be an issue as long as you don’t take mediocre talent and push them as huge stars. 

Ambrose(Moxley) you can do that with him because he’s got Main Event talent. 

Dillinger? No way, mid card filler feud at best.


----------



## Beatles123

michael_3165 said:


> I am mindful that whilst they have a huge budget (it seems) the fact is they have little in the way of 'wow' talent and I wonder how much it will draw. They may just end up a TNA with a little more money... Looking at the talent...
> 
> Hangman Page – not a bad worker, should bring something to the company if used right.
> Brandon Cutler – no idea who he is or why he is a good signing.
> Jericho – great signing from a name perspective, unsure if he can ‘do’ much more than matches with shortcuts in 2019.
> Daniels – ancient, ok worker, had some great matches but wouldn’t be a draw for most.
> Chuckie T – Meh.
> CIMA – older statesman of DG, can do a great match but surely he is winding down?
> Cody – King of the 3 Star Match
> Kaz – see Daniels
> Jimmy Havoc – fine but again will he draw?
> Joey Janela – why?
> Jungle Boy – hasn’t even got a wiki… who is he?
> Omega – great signing, great matches
> Kip Sabian – fine worker, probably take him in a fight though
> Jacksons – fine but can’t see them drawing HUGE
> PAC – great wrestler, may draw some casuals from WWE
> Penta – great signing, should have a brilliant run opposite Omega
> Rey Fenix – brings the lucha thing, should be a good addition
> Sammy Guevara – not familiar
> Scorpio Sky – not familiar
> Sonny Kiss – no wiki, who?
> Trent Beretta – would have preferred Robinson
> 
> I would only say about 8 of those are 'draw' material and that's pushing it. No doubt Aldis will also sign which is hardly a good thing. Some RELEVANT WWE talent wouldn't go amiss. But we don't want WWE lite.


Every single guy you don't know of or question on this list is unknown to you because its your own fault and your entire post has no credibility as a result.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Fresh faces are a good thing. We don't need another clone.


----------



## Beatles123

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102366210308468736
:hmm


----------



## Zane B

Using ex-WWE talent shouldn't be a problem if they're booked accordingly. Yeah they'll have Omega, Cody, Bucks etc. but why not have them mix it up with known talent? Beating a Brandon Cutler or Chuckie T isn't that exciting. But if Omega OWAs someone like Wade Barrett you lot will fucking mark out.


----------



## Erik.

I see the AEW are going with Dave Millican for the belts.

Hopefully we get something really classy!


----------



## sim8

Fight for the Fallen announced for 13th July in an arena that seats 5,500. Why are they going for smaller arenas when demand is there for more??


----------



## Erik.

sim8 said:


> Fight for the Fallen announced for 13th July in an arena that seats 5,500. Why are they going for smaller arenas when demand is there for more??


It's fundraiser show.

The arena they are at is part of the Jaguars stadium complex so the rental costs will be minimal.

You want to make the most you can for a fundraiser.

Pretty cool arena though.


----------



## shandcraig

Erik. said:


> It's fundraiser show.
> 
> The arena they are at is part of the Jaguars stadium complex so the rental costs will be minimal.
> 
> You want to make the most you can for a fundraiser.
> 
> Pretty cool arena though.




Such a cool looking venue. I love seeing wrestling shows in more interesting venues.



Erik. said:


> I see the AEW are going with Dave Millican for the belts.
> 
> Hopefully we get something really classy!


They really need to make sure to have some classy looking belts. Im so sick of these tacky belts being made left right and center for so many wrestling promotions.


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> Such a cool looking venue. I love seeing wrestling shows in more interesting venues.


Agreed.

Would love to see AEW branch out to these unique looking venues over your typical basketball and hockey arenas every now and then.



shandcraig said:


> They really need to make sure to have some classy looking belts. Im so sick of these tacky belts being made left right and center for so many wrestling promotions.


Cody spending his own money to get that classic IC title back all those years ago makes me believe he knows what works. I'm looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Death Rider

Erik. said:


> shandcraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a cool looking venue. I love seeing wrestling shows in more interesting venues.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> Would love to see AEW branch out to these unique looking venues over your typical basketball and hockey arenas every now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> shandcraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> They really need to make sure to have some classy looking belts. Im so sick of these tacky belts being made left right and center for so many wrestling promotions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cody spending his own money to get that classic IC title back all those years ago makes me believe he knows what works. I'm looking forward to seeing them.
Click to expand...

Another reason to love Cody. One of my favs belt for sure


----------



## Erik.

Just seen AEW signed Nakazawa!


----------



## TD Stinger

Erik. said:


> It's fundraiser show.
> 
> The arena they are at is part of the Jaguars stadium complex so the rental costs will be minimal.
> 
> You want to make the most you can for a fundraiser.
> 
> Pretty cool arena though.


That’s a pretty cool little venue. The ring will probably be super close to the stage like an ROH show with a nice back drop.


----------



## Erik.

TD Stinger said:


> That’s a pretty cool little venue. The ring will probably be super close to the stage like an ROH show with a nice back drop.


Would be great to have the hard camera facing towards that crowd. 

Would give off a pretty cool and unique vibe.


----------



## Chrome

Yeah, I was a little disappointed by the size of the venue too but that does look like it'll be a nice and unique area to have a wrestling show. I imagine they're saving another "big-ish" venue for All In 2 around September time.


----------



## shandcraig

I would still have the hard camera just be on the top of the side concrete that is like half way up the seating anyways. That way they can see the crowd and the stage and ring plus a cool view out side. 



I would still have the ring be on the floor in front of the stage with a walk way down to that level.Its the perfect spot and that way they can have more people pile onto the stage level on each side of it. Its a weird venue so its hard to explain what im talking about if anyone is even following lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

AEW should sign Mr. Kennedy to be their ring announcer. He's doing phenomenal as a ring announcer in boxing right now. He can be the Michael Buffer for a new generation.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Loving that venue choice. I guess they hafta put the ring in the little orchestra pit looking area? Should be really unique look for a wrestling show.


----------



## Chrome

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> AEW should sign Mr. Kennedy to be their ring announcer. He's doing phenomenal as a ring announcer in boxing right now. He can be the Michael Buffer for a new generation.


So that's what he's up to nowadays.









Yeah, he always had a great voice, he'd do great in that role.


----------



## Donnie

Kennedy :lmao 

Fuck that talentless hack.


----------



## shandcraig

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> AEW should sign Mr. Kennedy to be their ring announcer. He's doing phenomenal as a ring announcer in boxing right now. He can be the Michael Buffer for a new generation.


I would love that


----------



## Beatles123

The anti-Aew marks are getting so god damn intolerable fpalm It's like they can't understand that this is a startup company.


----------



## Donnie

I'm Anti shit wrestlers.


----------



## Beatles123

Ace said:


> I'm Anti shit wrestlers.


Not you. The ones bitching about the arena. (Not us)


----------



## Donnie

Beatles123 said:


> Not you. The ones bitching about the arena. (Not us)


My bad. 

But I'll say it again for all who will listen. Under NO, and I mean NO fucking circumstances can Kennedy appear for any company I watch. Watching him one off in ICW was bad enough, doing it every week :andre :fuckthis


----------



## Beatles123

Ace said:


> My bad.
> 
> But I'll say it again for all who will listen. Under NO, and I mean NO fucking circumstances can Kennedy appear for any company I watch. Watching him one off in ICW was bad enough, doing it every week :andre :fuckthis


Kennedy doing ring announcements fits perfectly though, dont even lie :taker


----------



## Donnie

Beatles123 said:


> Kennedy doing ring announcements fits perfectly though, dont even lie :taker


Nope. His voice is horrid. 

Just get Excalibur to do it.


----------



## sim8

Dave Meltzer saying Fight for the Fallen may not be televised. In that case, a smaller arena makes sense.


----------



## Beatles123

Ace said:


> Nope. His voice is horrid.
> 
> Just get Excalibur to do it.


:ha cmon man, His ring intros were great :lol


----------



## Erik.

I see they've trademarked another logo.


----------



## shandcraig

Erik. said:


> I see they've trademarked another logo.


You have to trademark different colors ? its the same logo. It looks way better in just black but if anyone has seen the end of the road to DON ending AEW logo in silver. That is the absolute best logo so far.It looks super strong and edgy yet classy. They need to go with the silver like in that animated ending

Black background with silver logo for the win. But this white background with black logo is good too



Ill continue to promote this logo as its the best one and only used for starting or ending logo credits. This logo below is what needs to be on belts.


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> You have to trademark different colors ? its the same logo. It looks way better in just black but if anyone has seen the end of the road to DON ending AEW logo in silver. That is the absolute best logo so far.It looks super strong and edgy yet classy. They need to go with the silver like in that animated ending
> 
> Black background with silver logo for the win. But this white background with black logo is good too
> 
> 
> 
> Ill continue to promote this logo as its the best one and only used for starting or ending logo credits. This logo below is what needs to be on belts.


http://tsdr.uspto.gov/documentviewer?caseId=sn88320872&docId=DRW20190304090343#docIndex=0&page=1

Here's the trademark.


Oh and:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

really looking forward to seeing Romero now. can't wait to see him blitz someone with that pounce in the battle royal


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Jim Ross signed


----------



## Erik.

WWEfan4eva said:


> Jim Ross signed


Such a smart move.

His knowledge of the business is so valuable and he himself has said he still has so much to give.

His NJPW and recent WWE work when on commentary have been rather disappointing but I genuinely put that down to having no passion about either of them. 

It'd be pretty hard to have passion about something you aren't ENTIRELY involved in (NJPW) and it's hard to be passionate about anything WWE at all really.

I think in AEW, if they go down the commentator route, he could find himself a new drive, a new passion to try and create new stars of the world. He is still one of the greatest to ever do it but I can understand if he doesn't want to do the commentary anymore - he is still a very useful addition in a backstage role if they do decide to sign him.


----------



## Chrome

Yeah, Ross will be nice to have backstage. He was great at finding talent during his time as EVP of talent relations in WWE.


----------



## TD Stinger

Jim Ross as a mind backstage, cool.

But I don't want him in the booth. And yes, I'm well aware of the name "Good Ol' JR" and realize even at his worst he can still have a good moment or two.

But if he didn't do his research and invest in learning about guys like Sanada, Evil, Scrull, etc. and botching other things left and right, I don't buy he's suddenly going to change for guys like Joey Janela, MJF, the OWE guys, etc.

I just don't think he has that in him anymore, for various reasons. Maybe he gets completely invested in AEW and he proves me wrong. I would love to be wrong. But I just don't see it.


----------



## Chan Hung

https://www.mandatory.com/wrestlezo...referrer=https://www.google.com&_tf=From %1$s

Well looks like Jim Ross is signing with all elite wrestling pretty interesting


----------



## SparrowPrime

Source for Jim ross signing?

Edit. Nevermind. Posted same time as previous post.

I wonder what JR will be doing. Any backstage duties?


----------



## Donnie

Hire Prazak, and have him and Excalibur do the commentary. 

JR calling a main event match is fine and dandy. Him calling week to week :andre


----------



## Boldgerg

JR? That's a funny way to spell Tony Schiavone...

Just give me Tony!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Well Good for them getting JR as a backstage person. As long as he ain't on commentary that's fine by me.


----------



## njcam

WWEfan4eva said:


> Jim Ross signed


For a $1 Million per Year too... Slobberknocker!!!!

Is it possible that 'Jungle Boy' Jack Perry will change his AEW/Wrestling name too 'Dylan McKay' or just 'Dylan' as a tribute to his Father Luke Perry?

This 'Jungle Boy' name is terrible.


----------



## The Swerve

njcam said:


> Is it possible that 'Jungle Boy' Jack Perry will change his AEW/Wrestling name too 'Dylan McKay' or just 'Dylan' as a tribute to his Father Luke Perry?
> 
> This 'Jungle Boy' name is terrible.


No, there is no chance of that happening whatsoever


----------



## Zukkoyaki443

So do we think AEW is going to have a Junior or Cruiserweight division with guys like Guevara, Jungle Boy, Sonny Kiss, the OWE/AAA guys and such?


----------



## InexorableJourney

I can already see Jim Ross in my minds eye.

'Would somebah put the heat on in here it's STONE COLD! STONE COLD! STONE COLD!'


----------



## Jonhern

MoxleyMoxx said:


> really looking forward to seeing Romero now. can't wait to see him blitz someone with that pounce in the battle royal


I saw him do that live to Ace Austin, he just went flying, really sold it well. 

Looking forward to seeing Kip for the first time.


----------



## Life010

Zukkoyaki443 said:


> So do we think AEW is going to have a Junior or Cruiserweight division with guys like Guevara, Jungle Boy, Sonny Kiss, the OWE/AAA guys and such?


Nah don't be like WWE/F or WCW and treat those guys equally, it's not like the 80's/90's anymore most of the smaller guys are the better workers now.

PAC is in the mainevent against Hangman, why should the other small guys be classified as cruiserweights?


----------



## Erik.

I think they should absolutely have a kind of cruiserweight division, but that talent should not exactly shoehorned into that one division if you know what I mean. 

They should also be able to compete against midcarders and perhaps put over main event talent too.

At the end of the day, work rate doesn't draw, never has. And if their show is based around work rate guys and it's work rate guys who are pushed for being "the best wrestler" - they are going to struggle and I'll be tuning out within weeks.


----------



## shandcraig

I agree about the cruiserweight. But it worked in wcw because it was about the characters and yes the in ring ability but more the characters and the show and even the little stories they have. 


I think they will have high work rate but also a lot of story telling like what we used to see in wrestling and character freedom. So i think we will see a mix of wcw and modern day. Maybe some old wwf

Is anyone in here going to the vegas show ? would be great to meet up


----------



## RiverFenix

They likely won't have enough traditional HW types anyways to need a lower weight class title. Their upper card right now is all basically legit CW's. Omega, Jericho, Page, PAC, Bucks, Penta, Fenix and even Rhodes are not over 220lbs legit.


----------



## Yato

I don't think they need a secondary title yet, or at all. They could just have a main title that everyone is gunning for regardless of weight class. It would add to the prestige of the title.


----------



## shandcraig

Yato said:


> I don't think they need a secondary title yet, or at all. They could just have a main title that everyone is gunning for regardless of weight class. It would add to the prestige of the title.




I agree, I thought about it with what mid card they could have but i think in the end it just takes away from it. I think everyone should be fair game to win the belt regardless of size. So that can make everyone be hungry and wanna really create something special for themselves to get over with the fans. 


They really need to make the main belt feel important. We know the other company has zero importance now.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Boldgerg said:


> JR? That's a funny way to spell Tony Schiavone...
> 
> Just give me Tony!


I wish. Mike Tenay isn't doing anything either these days. Would love to hear Tony and Mike together after all these years.


----------



## MetalKiwi

shandcraig said:


> I agree about the cruiserweight. But it worked in wcw because it was about the characters and yes the in ring ability but more the characters and the show and even the little stories they have.
> 
> 
> I think they will have high work rate but also a lot of story telling like what we used to see in wrestling and character freedom. So i think we will see a mix of wcw and modern day. Maybe some old wwf
> 
> Is anyone in here going to the vegas show ? would be great to meet up


I'll be coming out from New Zealand. Are you going to Starrcast also?


----------



## shandcraig

At first i wanted to but probably wont. I get in friday night. You?

Im staying friday until Tuesday


----------



## CM Dunk05

I have a gold combo for sale if anyone is interested on here. The gold combo consists of 2 gold bracelets to starrcast and 2 lower bowl tickets to double or nothing.

Face value. Message me if interested.


----------



## NXT Only

I’ll take JR on the commentary but we definitely need someone with good color commentary next to him.


----------



## Boldgerg

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> 
> JR? That's a funny way to spell Tony Schiavone...
> 
> Just give me Tony!
> 
> 
> 
> I wish. Mike Tenay isn't doing anything either these days. Would love to hear Tony and Mike together after all these years.
Click to expand...

Agreed! JR will do though, I suppose...


----------



## shandcraig

staying in the Excalibur hotel the friday saturday if anyones going and wants to plan a meet up. That hotel happens to be pretty close to MGM


----------



## Yato

shandcraig said:


> I agree, I thought about it with what mid card they could have but i think in the end it just takes away from it. I think everyone should be fair game to win the belt regardless of size. So that can make everyone be hungry and wanna really create something special for themselves to get over with the fans.
> 
> 
> They really need to make the main belt feel important. We know the other company has zero importance now.


Totally.

Ideally for me, each belt (main, tag and women's) will feel important and prestigious so that none feel out of place main eventing a ppv.

Good luck with your meet up at DON; I like the idea.


----------



## Erik.

JR Retweeted this.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105173699358089216
A passionate, knowledgeable of the talent, JR on commentary with Excalibur on colour would be fucking brilliant in my view.


----------



## Chan Hung

Credit: PWMANIA

Former WWE music composer Jim Johnston is open/interested in AEW



> During an appearance on the Total Engagement podcast, former WWE music composer Jim Johnston talked about his departure from the company in 2017. Johnston spoke about how WWE barely used him towards the end of his run:
> 
> “I don’t want a job where I don’t have to work,” he said. “There wasn’t ever a millisecond where I thought, ‘Wow, isn’t this great? I’m really not doing that much music, but they’re continuing to pay me! Oh my God, what a great deal!’ It was awful. I hate that. I hated that feeling. I’ve got handcuffs on, I can’t contribute and I eventually told Vince that as well. I said, ‘this is not right.’ I also told him at the time is like, ‘hey, if you’re unhappy with me, fire me. Fire me right now. You can fire me right now. I’m taking the pressure off. Go ahead. Fire me.’ Because that’s not the way I roll. I don’t like that.”
> 
> Johnston talked about the difference between writing music for heels and faces:
> 
> “I think music for bad guys always comes down to, ‘Do you believe how great I am? Can you believe it?’ And Mr. Perfect was a really strong character and he played it really well. He was charismatically bad and he really exuded that when he came out you know with the hands up in the air and that was his vibe: ‘You know, c’mon now…it’s a little hard to believe, how great I am, isn’t it? I mean, it’s hard for me to believe, for God’s sake!’ It’s like a monumental conchairto to himself whereas music for good guys is more a celebration for everyone. It’s more coming out and going out to the crowd. It’s almost like this is what the crowd feels about you and how much we love you and how much we’re supporting you and bad guys I think it comes more from it’s all about them. So it’s how they see themselves.”
> 
> When asked directly about possibly writing music for AEW, Johnston replied with the following comment:
> 
> “Sure, absolutely. Give me a call.”
> 
> In a recent NoDQ poll, 86% of respondents voted that they would like to see AEW hire Johnston.


This guy writes some of the best material. AEW needs a good music composer and this man is it! Hope they hire him!!!


----------



## Chrome

Yeah, I hope they get him too. The amount of classic songs he's written is unparalleled.


----------



## Erik.

Jim Johnston would be yet another smart acquisition.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Jim Johnston would be their best get yet outside of Omega. Vince is a retard for letting him go and AEW management would be fools not to go out of their way to sign him. Gotta love how Vince gets rid of all these people for being too old yet still thinks his senile ass is capable of micromanaging the creative process.


----------



## Chan Hung

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Jim Johnston would be their best get yet outside of Omega. Vince is a retard for letting him go and AEW management would be fools not to go out of their way to sign him. Gotta love how Vince gets rid of all these people for being too old yet still thinks his senile ass is capable of micromanaging the creative process.


I agree would be a wonderful signing plus to be honest music as in themes is a huge part of the wrestlers character


----------



## shandcraig

The question is what role do they plan on using conrad in ? I mean he hosted the rally so its clear hes going to be involved. Maybe he will be a back stage announcer followed by other info giving kinda roles. The guy is really good at selling something and getting you to tell your story and drive the story.Which is why i thought he would have been perfect for announce team.


But does he make sense for him to do play by play or color. And again if thats not what hes doing what is it


----------



## Chan Hung

shandcraig said:


> The question is what role do they plan on using conrad in ? I mean he hosted the rally so its clear hes going to be involved. Maybe he will be a back stage announcer followed by other info giving kinda roles. The guy is really good at selling something and getting you to tell your story and drive the story.Which is why i thought he would have been perfect for announce team.
> 
> 
> But does he make sense for him to do play by play or color. And again if thats not what hes doing what is it


In think a backstage ala Mean Gene would be nice. Also I hope AEW commits to managers who can help put over some guys who cant talk. I miss good managers. Old school ones.


----------



## Beatles123

We NEED Jim Johnson!


----------



## RiverFenix

I wouldn't mind Johnson as one avenue, but I think AEW should also allow their wrestlers to go find and purchase music of their own to use and license. Not playing on the radio level, but Bray Wyatt type stuff, or original Adam Rose. "Discover" indie music/songs that would fit your character vibe and buy it or license it for cheap. Adam Page's entrance was found this way basically.

I want varying styles and tempo's. I don't want the catchphrase dubbed in over the beginning to make sure everybody knows who it is coming.


----------



## shandcraig

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I wouldn't mind Johnson as one avenue, but I think AEW should also allow their wrestlers to go find and purchase music of their own to use and license. Not playing on the radio level, but Bray Wyatt type stuff, or original Adam Rose. "Discover" indie music/songs that would fit your character vibe and buy it or license it for cheap. Adam Page's entrance was found this way basically.
> 
> I want varying styles and tempo's. I don't want the catchphrase dubbed in over the beginning to make sure everybody knows who it is coming.


its clear thats what will happen. I dont see Hang mans song changing any time soon. Its so perfect and simple for his character. Some people badly need new songs though. I dont see the bucks song going anywhere.


----------



## Jonhern

shandcraig said:


> Is anyone in here going to the vegas show ? would be great to meet up


yes, going Friday to Monday. Staying at one of the starcast hotels, Tuscany suites. Maybe we should start a whatsapp travel group. Was part of one for Mania last year and it was nice to meet some people and share rides.


----------



## shandcraig

Absolutely start a whatsall group. Ill private message you my number. Be fun to meet up with people as im sure most people are traveling in pairs. Im going solo!!


----------



## RiverFenix

AEW should bring in nZo and Cass. At least reach out and have a sitdown with them to see where their heads and hearts are. nZo is a guy who would relish taking on WWE and the tag team was hot as hell before Cass was injured. Cass really let himself go physically mind you - but even just bring in nZo alone as a mouthpiece/manager for somebody.


----------



## rbl85

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> AEW should bring in nZo and Cass. At least reach out and have a sitdown with them to see where their heads and hearts are. nZo is a guy who would relish taking on WWE and the tag team was hot as hell before Cass was injured. Cass really let himself go physically mind you - but even just bring in nZo alone as a mouthpiece/manager for somebody.


How about no ?


----------



## Life010

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> AEW should bring in nZo and Cass. At least reach out and have a sitdown with them to see where their heads and hearts are. nZo is a guy who would relish taking on WWE and the tag team was hot as hell before Cass was injured. Cass really let himself go physically mind you - but even just bring in nZo alone as a mouthpiece/manager for somebody.


No, just no.
They were way toooooo overrated in the WWE.


----------



## TD Stinger

Enzo and Cass at their best are a super charismatic duo. But you hear all the stories, both seemed like they had their own personal and backstage issues. Enzo especially doesn’t seem worth the headache.


----------



## Chan Hung

Both Enzo and Cass would need to be on a short leash and could be a semi valuable asset to the company if used right in sparingly but I don't know if it's worth the risk for aew


----------



## Andrew Coote

Not sure if Enzo and Cass would be worth the risk. What were they doing before WWE?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Pharaoh plushies :trips8


----------



## Chrome

Not opposed to them giving Enzo and Cass a shot. Enzo sucked in the ring, but he's great on the mic and has tons of charisma, he'd do great as Cass' manager methinks.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Enzo would be worth the risk. Put him on a short leash. If he fucks up majorly once then let him go. Cass is useless. He rode the coattails of Enzo in WWE.


----------



## Raye

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Enzo would be worth the risk. Put him on a short leash. If he fucks up majorly once then let him go. Cass is useless. He rode the coattails of Enzo in WWE.


This company likes people with in-ring ability, this isn't the place for Enzo.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Raye said:


> This company likes people with in-ring ability, this isn't the place for Enzo.


If they have a TV deal in place with a major network like Turner they will need people who can talk. Khan's not investing in this promotion just for it to be a glorified ROH.


----------



## rbl85

There is other guy who can talk and who are way WAY better than him in the ring.


----------



## Even Flow

Enzo has no plans on going back to wrestling. I watched his shoot interview the other day, he said to Feinstein he's sticking to his music.

Cass I don't think has wrestled at all since he had a seizure at a wrestling event before Christmas I believe it was.


----------



## Vic

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> If they have a TV deal in place with a major network like Turner they will need people who can talk. Khan's not investing in this promotion just for it to be a glorified ROH.


There’s an ocean of talent who can talk and wrestle better than Enzo. I’m a fan of his and even i’m gonna have to pass, no thanks.


----------



## Jokerface17

Enzo?

EnzNO




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig

I hate to say it but the AEW videos are more interesting than the elite. But thats just me i guess,I like the story behind this journey and so it has a strong purpose. Showing behind the scenes and things progressing and the perspective of these people running the company through there eyes. 

What i dont get is why its through Codys account as the nightmare family.Shuld just be the AEW page


Im kinda embarrassed i was such a TNA fan for so many years and never made it out to one of there events. Yet going to the first AEW event


----------



## V-Trigger

So they announced that they signed a new female talent. Wonder who it is.


----------



## shandcraig

K just watched the latest road to DON. Dam jerichos newest character is just so good. I love how to refered to himself as "the dick" That should be a tshirt but maybe censor the word to make it more funny


----------



## patpat

shandcraig said:


> K just watched the latest road to DON. Dam jerichos newest character is just so good. I love how to refered to himself as "the dick" That should be a tshirt but maybe censor the word to make it more funny


 also Cody looks so muchhhh like a big deal lol


----------



## V-Trigger

AAA show with Cody and MAYBE The Bucks starts in half an hour.


----------



## USAUSA1

It started, go to the English twitch feed. https://m.twitch.tv/luchalibreaaa_en


----------



## epfou1

AEW got to be appearing somewhere during Wrestlemania weekend. Wrestlecon supershow?

They are a new company. It would be pretty dumb for them to not mingle with the fans with meet and greets and promote their upcoming shows. Even if Vegas is sold out.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

patpat said:


> also Cody looks so muchhhh like a big deal lol


I laughed at Jericho's suit jab at Cody but imo his suit game is on point.


----------



## Beatles123

What was on the stream?


----------



## V-Trigger

Beatles123 said:


> What was on the stream?



*SPOILERS AHEAD.
*





AAA heels lead by Konnan attacked Cody when he announced the partnership. Then Psycho Clown (The Ace of AAA) and others faces saved him.

(He also said that he wants to bring Kenny and Jericho to AAA shows in the future)

The Lucha Brothers won the titles then Konnan (who previously attacked Cody) appeared and brought the Bucks with him announcing the start of the match between the two. The Bucks won the AAA tag titles.

Dunno if its some storyline but it seems weird that Konnan atacked Cody and then brought the Bucks with him during the main event. The Bucks acted like heels and got booed.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

edit: pls delete


----------



## Beatles123

V-Trigger said:


> *SPOILERS AHEAD.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AAA heels lead by Konnan attacked Cody when he announced the partnership. Then Psycho Clown (The Ace of AAA) and others faces saved him.
> 
> (He also said that he wants to bring Kenny and Jericho to AAA shows in the future)
> 
> The Lucha Brothers won the titles then Konnan (who previously attacked Cody) appeared and brought the Bucks with him announcing the start of the match between the two. The Bucks won the AAA tag titles.
> 
> Dunno if its some storyline but it seems weird that Konnan atacked Cody and then brought the Bucks with him during the main event. The Bucks acted like heels and got booed.


The Bucks turned on Cody?! :hutz WHAT THE HELL?!


----------



## CENAS HEEL TURN

Mexico don't know who the Young Bucks are. It's why they're booked as heels and Cody as a face. 

And, no, they didn't turn on Cody.


----------



## MediaAMz V2

*Re: AEW - All Elite Wrestling (The Elite/Jericho/Ross/Khan) - New Promotion?*

 With a smile, upon my face, i am glad that AEW, is becoming popular.


----------



## Soul Rex

Have they got any big star yet worth watching apart from Jericho and Omega? I've only seen them signing bunch of indy nobodies.


----------



## rbl85

Soul Rex said:


> Have they got any big star yet worth watching apart from Jericho and Omega?* I've only seen them signing bunch of indy nobodies*.


That's what AEW is about, they want to create new stars.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Soul Rex said:


> Have they got any big star yet worth watching apart from Jericho and Omega? I've only seen them signing bunch of indy nobodies.


There are also things called "contracts" that most big stars are currently under. Once contracts start to end then you could see more stars moving in and not just indy nobodies as you so eloquently put it.


----------



## RiverFenix

Talent sharing doesn't work as highlighted by AAA use of Cody and Bucks. Other companies will have their own favorites and storylines that might not coincide with what AEW is offering up and it just becomes a mess. Will AEW acknowledge what happens with their talent on other shows - or do those shows not exist in the AEW "world". 

Talent sharing is done to flesh out AEW roster right now and maybe open relationships with talent they'd never otherwise be able to get to work with initially with the idea to sign them exclusively down the line. 

Nothing good ever comes out of working with Konnan.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Soul Rex said:


> Have they got any big star yet worth watching apart from Jericho and Omega? I've only seen them signing bunch of indy nobodies.


If you actually watched any of the indies, you'd know they're not a bunch of nobody's. Then again, indies are just a bunch of pointless flippy shit, not that high-quality entertainment that is WWE, so why bother.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Soul Rex said:


> Have they got any big star yet worth watching apart from Jericho and Omega? I've only seen them signing bunch of indy nobodies.


As they should be. AEW won't be shit unless they create their own original stars. I said months ago that they better sign more guys and girls I've never heard of and I'm glad they have 

Fans like you really are the death of wrestling. Because apparently NOTHING new can ever be created, you're only satisfied seeing the same aging, broken down population of wrestlers


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Soul Rex said:


> Have they got any big star yet worth watching apart from Jericho and Omega? I've only seen them signing bunch of indy nobodies.


I'm not sure how people who have made their name in other companies and are known outside of the WWE are nobodies but okay.


----------



## Soul Rex

Ibushi Is God said:


> Fans like you really are the death of wrestling. Because apparently NOTHING new can ever be created, you're only satisfied seeing the same aging, broken down population of wrestlers


I never said they can't create stars, I just don't have much faith on their signings.

No, I don't think the current indy scene has a bunch of potential larger than life kind of wrestlers, not that I've seen a much of it lately tho, so hope I'm wrong. 
:shrug


----------



## shandcraig

very un likely but i wonder if they will have some sorta Cruiser weight division. Id love to have that wcw cruiser weight feel. Those wrestlers were so amazing all over the world.


----------



## Erik.

I'd only want a cruiserweight division if, like WCW, it feels completely different to everything else.

Problem with WWE is that their main eventers do the same moves cruiserweights do. So it renders it all a bit pointless. 

WCW's cruiserweight division was brilliant at the time because it was unlike anything we'd ever seen before in an era full of big giant megastars. In 2019 however, we've pretty much seen everything and main eventers are just as quick and athletic as those in that particular division.

OWE however is something entirely different unlike anyone has truly seen before on mainstream North American television, so itd be cool to dedicate some of the shows to them.


----------



## shandcraig

Erik. said:


> I'd only want a cruiserweight division if, like WCW, it feels completely different to everything else.
> 
> Problem with WWE is that their main eventers do the same moves cruiserweights do. So it renders it all a bit pointless.
> 
> WCW's cruiserweight division was brilliant at the time because it was unlike anything we'd ever seen before in an era full of big giant megastars. In 2019 however, we've pretty much seen everything and main eventers are just as quick and athletic as those in that particular division.
> 
> OWE however is something entirely different unlike anyone has truly seen before on mainstream North American television, so itd be cool to dedicate some of the shows to them.



I agree with you and that is a good point, In todays day everyones flopping around it just might not feel different other than a light weight.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

I would like a structure similar to Major League Wrestling or NJPW but not as hierarchical 

Heavyweight Division 

Light Heavyweight or Middleweight

Cruiserweight 

And the champion of each class should be treated like a world champion, no one weight class should be *necessarily*positioned over the other. You see this in UFC where the Heavyweight Title isn't necessarily the most important belt. Conor McGregor is the FOTC and he competes at lightweight/featherweight. Right now I feel like Middleweight and Welterweight are both more interesting than Heavyweight in UFC. The overness of the champion and hotness of the feuds should dictate what the ranking of the belts is and each division should have potential stars in it. Each champion should be *pound for pound* the best wrestler in the world. 

I want a decent amount of mobility between the weight classes though and I want the opportunity for occasional champion vs champion superfights across weight classes.


----------



## Erik.

Ibushi Is God said:


> I would like a structure similar to Major League Wrestling or NJPW.
> 
> Heavyweight Division
> 
> Light Heavyweight or Middleweight
> 
> Cruiserweight
> 
> And the champion of each class should be treated like a world champion, no one weight class should be *necessarily*positioned over the other. You see this in UFC where the Heavyweight Title isn't necessarily the most important belt. Conor McGregor is the FOTC and he competes at lightweight/featherweight. Right now I feel like Middleweight and Welterweight are both more interesting than Heavyweight in UFC. The overness of the champion and hotness of the FEUDS should dictate what the ranking of the belts is and each division should have potential stars in it. Each champion should be *pound for pound* the best wrestler in the world.
> 
> I want a decent amount of mobility between the weight classes though and I want the opportunity for occasional champion vs champion superfights across weight classes.


In all honesty, the biggest and most charismatic draw should be the one who's priority. Regardless of division. McGregor is the face of UFC because of his charisma and his ability to back it up, he's box office. They need to do find this amongst their guys and hope something sticks in the wrestling world.

Hopefully the company really is storyline driven and willing to push those who are charismatic story tellers. As opposed to whoever can do the most flips in a ring.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Erik. said:


> In all honesty, the biggest and most charismatic draw should be the one who's priority. Regardless of division. McGregor is the face of UFC because of his charisma and his ability to back it up, he's box office. They need to do find this amongst their guys and hope something sticks in the wrestling world.


Well yeah that's exactly what I was saying lol


----------



## Death Rider

Oh I wondered who Ibushi is god was :lol. Weight classes could be a lot of fun if booked well. As said now a lot of people wrestle like Cruiserweights it kind of makes a division moot unless it is booked like King Jesus said.


----------



## Chan Hung

I enjoyed the old WCW format. Started with cruisers...then did tag teams then main event...and add some Male backstage announcer like mean gene lol


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

Ibushi Is God said:


> I would like a structure similar to Major League Wrestling or NJPW but not as hierarchical
> 
> Heavyweight Division
> 
> Light Heavyweight or Middleweight
> 
> Cruiserweight
> 
> And the champion of each class should be treated like a world champion, no one weight class should be *necessarily*positioned over the other. You see this in UFC where the Heavyweight Title isn't necessarily the most important belt. Conor McGregor is the FOTC and he competes at lightweight/featherweight. Right now I feel like Middleweight and Welterweight are both more interesting than Heavyweight in UFC. The overness of the champion and hotness of the feuds should dictate what the ranking of the belts is and each division should have potential stars in it. Each champion should be *pound for pound* the best wrestler in the world.
> 
> I want a decent amount of mobility between the weight classes though and I want the opportunity for occasional champion vs champion superfights across weight classes.


I like this idea a lot, if they are going for the sports format.

There are other things they can do to really make the product different, but the super fight idea can be done well in wrestling.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107757785083772928
Fucking imagine :lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107757785083772928
> Fucking imagine <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


One can dream :antonio


----------



## Matthew Castillo

Ibushi Is God said:


> I would like a structure similar to Major League Wrestling or NJPW but not as hierarchical
> 
> Heavyweight Division
> 
> Light Heavyweight or Middleweight
> 
> Cruiserweight


Middleweight and Light Heavyweight are both lighter than Cruiserweight as Cruiserweight was created to give another weight class between Light Heavyweight and Heavyweight. But otherwise I agree with you.


----------



## shandcraig

Matthew Castillo said:


> Middleweight and Light Heavyweight are both lighter than Cruiserweight as Cruiserweight was created to give another weight class between Light Heavyweight and Heavyweight. But otherwise I agree with you.


yes maybe true in the real world but that logic is not really the case in wrestling. You think wcw cruiserweight was just under the world belt ? no chance. It was not even meant to be a light weight division but just a different style really. 

Either way i dont see them going with weight style belts. I think even having the word heavyweight in a world title is so stupid. We always end up getting different sized guys going for it


----------



## Chrome

Yeah, I'll pass on weight divisions myself. Maybe a Cruiserweight would be alright, but anything more would be overkill imo.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Punk is gonna sign. If the rumors of a huge TV deal are true then AEW has more tricks up their sleeve than just Jericho and The Elite.


----------



## Chan Hung

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Punk is gonna sign. If the rumors of a huge TV deal are true then AEW has more tricks up their sleeve than just Jericho and The Elite.


I hope ur right


----------



## Boldgerg

Brian Cage liked my comment on Instagram telling him he should go to AEW. We need some more powerhouses.

I think Punk is going to end up signing. Something seems to be going on there.


----------



## Chairshot620

I’d rather them have an open weight title for the mid-card than a specific cruiser weight.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Boldgerg

It should just be AEW World Champion and AEW TV/Television Champion. Simple.


----------



## TD Stinger

Considering a lot of their talent will hover around 220 lbs or below, I don't really care for the concept of weight divisions. They would need a very diverse roster in terms of weight class to make that work. I think they need to establish themselves more before separating their roster like how NJPW does, if they want to.

AEW should try new and exciting things, but there's other thing you don't need to reinvent the wheel to do. This I feel like is one of them.


----------



## RiverFenix

I don't think there is anything between Punk and AEW - this is Punk negotiating. If anything was done it would be kept top secret until AEW decided to unveil him either to sell tickets or as a huge live surprise. Punk wants some of the Billionaires millions for a six month run OR to leverage WWE to try and woo him back.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

Punk isn't signing.

Like I said in another thread... We know they approached Randy Orton, it makes no sense to believe they haven't already reached out to Punk.

Punk looks to be done with wrestling, I guess never say never, but he I don't think he is going to be in AEW anytime soon


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

DMD Mofomagic said:


> Punk isn't signing.
> 
> Like I said in another thread... We know they approached Randy Orton, it makes no sense to believe they haven't already reached out to Punk.
> 
> Punk looks to be done with wrestling, I guess never say never, but he I don't think he is going to be in AEW anytime soon


So because they couldn't lure away one of the most obvious WWE lifers in history that means they can't sign a guy who hates Vince's guts? Great logic.

What is Punk even doing these days besides making F-List movies and getting his ass kicked by nobodies in MMA? If the money is right (and it will be) Punk will sign. They're not going to spoil all of their big surprises before they even have their first event though.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Wow Punk is 40 now.


----------



## Yato

For as much of a CM Punk fan as I am, I just don't see him being a part of AEW to be that big of a deal beyond the short term.


----------



## Chrome

https://www.ringsidenews.com/2019/03/20/aew-files-multiple-trademarks-for-wcw-event-names/

Interesting....


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> So because they couldn't lure away one of the most obvious WWE lifers in history that means they can't sign a guy who hates Vince's guts? Great logic.


Read what I wrote. I said they approached orton, so it makes logical sense they have already approached Punk.

nothing about signing anyone, but you would think that they know CM Punk is a free agent, and have already talked to him about coming over.

As for the "surprise" of it all, well that would be stupid considering I am sure they would get more buzz announcing Punk to be there than waiting for people who are on the fence to find out about it later, that would be stupid promoting



> What is Punk even doing these days besides making F-List movies and getting his ass kicked by nobodies in MMA? If the money is right (and it will be) Punk will sign. They're not going to spoil all of their big surprises before they even have their first event though.


A lot of this is wishful thinking.

1. Punk has plenty of money, he has already said money wont fuel his decision

2. Punk has said he is done with wrestling, and while people work themselves into believing that he is on some crusade about getting back at McMahon, they fired him 4 years ago, if he wanted to get back at McMahon, he would have done something already. 

He had the perfect opportunity to do it at All IN, where it was in his home town, and he could have done a one off to say goodbye to his fans, he said no then, I think he is showing a pattern now. 

3. Punk has said he is not ready to retire from MMA (personally I think he should be, but whatever) 

https://www.mmanews.com/former-wwe-superstar-cm-punk-not-ready-to-retire-from-mma-yet/

He is still training, and he is still under a UFC contract, which is a whole other can of worms.

The Punk thing is fun to talk about, but when reality sets in, all signs point to him not being there.


----------



## Boldgerg

Chrome said:


> https://www.ringsidenews.com/2019/03/20/aew-files-multiple-trademarks-for-wcw-event-names/
> 
> Interesting....


:mark

Can they get Halloween Havoc as well please?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

As has been rumored for a while now, Sadie Gibbs signed with AEW

https://www.f4wonline.com/other-wrestling/sadie-gibbs-signs-all-elite-wrestling-279726?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## HoHo

Happy as hell for her, saw her in Stardom and she took it by Storm with her short time there. Sadie is mesmerizing with one of the best Sasuke Specials I ever seen done not by Sasuke himself.


----------



## NXT Only

I definitely see Punk and AJ signing together. Right now it doesn’t make sense as they need to keep building the roster and let someone other people shine but Punk debuting at their first big show(whatever their Mania is) would take the wrestling world by storm.


----------



## RiverFenix

Cody needs to change his legal name to Cody Rhodes to get around the WWE trademark and use it. Standalone "Cody" is terrible, especially for any mainstream press and mentions.


----------



## piledriversforall

Gibbs is a good pick-up. The women's roster is slowly picking up, and I am digging it.


----------



## TD Stinger

Might be a bit rough around the edges, but she has all the physical tools from the looks of it.

She'll be one to look out for.


----------



## Erik.

I've heard nothing but good things about Sadie Gibbs.

Very green but unbelievable athleticism which equals unbelievable potential if she can keep improving.

Sort of signings that I like to hear from AEW.


----------



## shandcraig

Can someone clear up this Bash at the beach talk from cody ? Is he saying he managed to get the rights to the name ? how the hell would he possibly be able to do that.

Or that hes just teasing to bring that concept back with a different name ?


----------



## DGenerationMC

shandcraig said:


> Can someone clear up this Bash at the beach talk from cody ? Is he saying he managed to get the rights to the name ? how the hell would he possibly be able to do that.
> 
> Or that hes just teasing to bring that concept back with a different name ?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108515339577511938


----------



## shandcraig

DGenerationMC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108515339577511938




So he just wants to bring some old school elements. I love that


----------



## Chan Hung

Nothing wrong with doing what Cody is. Smart move.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx




----------



## Even Flow

So is Allie going to be exclusive for AEW? Or will she be allowed to work both Impact & AEW?


----------



## V-Trigger

Damn, Sadie and Allie on the same week. That's great.

Based on this weeks episode the main title will look similar to this











Thoughts?


----------



## rbl85

Are you sure about that ?


----------



## shandcraig

V-Trigger said:


> Damn, Sadie and Allie on the same week. That's great.
> 
> Based on this weeks episode the main title will look similar to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?



Heres the rough copy of the design












Also Lucha bros have to beat Young bucks again. This story is looking good and that ending video promoting there heel characters was very impressive. This would create more buzz having them win over young bucks. The lack of English pushes this heel feel too.


----------



## V-Trigger

I expect them to beat the YB at DoN and having the third match at Triplemania. Good stuff.


----------



## Erik.

That Mid-South belt was fucking huge in real life.


----------



## shandcraig

Erik. said:


> That Mid-South belt was fucking huge in real life.


The drawing is a simpler layout for plates but they are more wavy shaped. I really hope this belt has a lot more gold on it than silver. Mix is good but im so tired of these cheap looking indy belts lately. 


Impacts belts look so indy. Also tired of them being so bright full of colors. Lol your world champion holding a belt with blue all over it. If its to fill in the globe that is different.










That belt in the photo is very sharp and prestigious looking. The good thing is the AEW logo is sharp simple but sorta has a mix of modern and old school


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> The drawing is a simpler layout for plates but they are more wavy shaped. I really hope this belt has a lot more gold on it than silver. Mix is good but im so tired of these cheap looking indy belts lately.
> 
> 
> Impacts belts look so indy. Also tired of them being so bright full of colors. Lol your world champion holding a belt with blue all over it. If its to fill in the globe that is different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That belt in the photo is very sharp and prestigious looking. The good thing is the AEW logo is sharp simple but sorta has a mix of modern and old school


Yeah, leave all the coloured belts to the WWE, it seems to be their thing. Remember the coloured belts in the Golden Gen era? and then the Attitude Era belts all being a different colour (World title, blue. IC title, purple. European, green. Light heavyweight, red.)

A sort of mix between the big gold and IWGP heavyweight title would be perfect and prestigious looking.


----------



## shandcraig

Erik. said:


> Yeah, leave all the coloured belts to the WWE, it seems to be their thing. Remember the coloured belts in the Golden Gen era? and then the Attitude Era belts all being a different colour (World title, blue. IC title, purple. European, green. Light heavyweight, red.)
> 
> A sort of mix between the big gold and IWGP heavyweight title would be perfect and prestigious looking.




Agree having it be a mic of IWGP and old school with modern. Thats pretty much what the IWGP belt is. Its for sure the most prestigious looking belt in wrestling other than nwa belt



lol NWA always goes on about 10 pounds of gold. AEW is going to go on about 30 pounds of gold lol


Anyone have an idea when they will reveal the belt ?


As cool as a belt reveal at the event would be,They need to reveal it before hand to help promote the brand. These little things can help get people more on board. Ok they have a belt check ect ect


----------



## Even Flow

Allie is done with Impact. So she'll be exclusive to AEW:



> Allie's Impact Wrestling deal expired at the end of 2018 and she was not signed to a new contract, making it possible for her to sign with All Elite Wrestling today. There's no word whether she will be working this weekend's TV tapings in Windsor to close out her Impact storylines.


https://www.pwinsider.com/article.php?id=125041&p=1


----------



## Asuka842

This is definitely a good signing for AEW. She's not the greatest in the ring, but she's competent enough. And her character work is excellent. 

I also kind of hope that AEW and Impact can maybe work out some kind of talent sharing/cross-promoting agreement, so that maybe Tessa, Rosemary, Taya, Jordynne, etc can appear on some AEW shows as well.


----------



## TD Stinger

Allie is decent get for AEW. Solid wrestler, cute look. Just for the love of God, drop the Rosemary cosplay when you get to AEW please.


----------



## shandcraig

I like the name ALL IN for a ppv but i dont like the idea of it being the biggest ppv of the year. Not sure its a good selling name as your most prestigious ppv


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> I like the name ALL IN for a ppv but i dont like the idea of it being the biggest ppv of the year. Not sure its a good selling name as your most prestigious ppv


They seem to like the gambling theme.

"All-In"
"Double or Nothing"

Then again, they have "Fight for the Fallen" in July, though that's just a charity show.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

Erik. said:


> They seem to like the gambling theme.
> 
> "All-In"
> "Double or Nothing"
> 
> Then again, they have "Fight for the Fallen" in July, though that's just a charity show.


I'm betting the next non-charity PPV is going to be "Let It Ride".


----------



## Chan Hung

The classic WCW World Heavyweight Championship belt is awesome I hope aew has less coloring just mostly gold and black


----------



## shandcraig

What makes you think that? That is a horrible name


----------



## Chrome

Allie from Impact is a good get for them. Suddenly the women's division is starting to shape up a bit.


----------



## HoHo

Not gonna lie Allie leaving Impact for AEW a little bit of a shock for me. I thought she was loving it there, but Impact gave the impression to her of wanting to refresh the Roster, and I bet she wanted to leave to have a new journey so it was joint decision I feel. 

Rosemary and Allie have been there awhile vs the other ladies in the Knockouts Division I wish him well and she went out strong, working hard even though she was clearly leaving. Allie's last appearance will be tomorrow night for Impact.


----------



## JPS

Excited to see the belt, glad it is going with classic inspiration, as I worried it might look like one of those toy belts current WWE love so much.


----------



## NXT Only

Punk is “not signing” with AEW. Then Punk showed up and beats someone’s ass with his new MMA move set.

I can’t fucking wait


----------



## patpat

that belt actually fucking looks like the big deal. it really means " I GOT THE BIGGER DICK!!!" which is what a title should scream now if it's all covered in gold I would nut hahah Cody and the bucks and Kenny aren't dumb. they know what a good title should look like


----------



## Erik.

JPS said:


> Excited to see the belt, glad it is going with classic inspiration, as I worried it might look like one of those toy belts current WWE love so much.


It's going to be great seeing Omega with a belt this big.


----------



## JPS

Erik. said:


> It's going to be great seeing Omega with a belt this big.


Huge fan of that belt, same as I am of the Big Gold WCW belt, they just scream world champion, anybody tuning in for the first time know straight away who is the top dog of the company when they have a belt like that around their waist or over their shoulder.


----------



## Erik.

JPS said:


> Huge fan of that belt, same as I am of the Big Gold WCW belt, they just scream world champion, anybody tuning in for the first time know straight away who is the top dog of the company when they have a belt like that around their waist or over their shoulder.


Completely agreed.

So glad we have Cody involved in a big way with this promotion (along with Khan who himself has said is a big fan of wrestling and grew up watching old school wrestling).

I can see bits of old school NWA and WCW throughout this whole promotion which would be such a good thing because I feel they done things that are no longer seen in the big time of WWE.


----------



## roblewis87

With Rosemary resigning with Impact and Allie off to AEW.

What does that mean for Demon Bunny. 

They are actually brilliant together and the youtube series is a lot of fun too.


----------



## Yato

roblewis87 said:


> With Rosemary resigning with Impact and Allie off to AEW.
> 
> What does that mean for Demon Bunny.
> 
> They are actually brilliant together and the youtube series is a lot of fun too.


Business as usual apparently.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108846381060505602
Maybe there will be a crossover episode between BTE and MOTM.


----------



## V-Trigger




----------



## MemoryLane

*Booker T Interviews Chris Jericho*


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


>


Kylie ray is going crazy all over this, her damn face is on a huge poster in the MGM Grand ahahahah 
:laugh:
edit : people on squadecircle are literally shitting n it saying it doesn't mention anything about wrestling and the people won't know what hit is, 
THE SHOW IS FUCKING SOLD OUT THEY DONT CARE! they didn't need a giant poster to do the promotion, in fact it will actually push people to search and discover that there is a legit non-wee company that is legit lol

wwe Stans are actually scared because of AEW lol


----------



## Jokerface17

Asuka842 said:


> This is definitely a good signing for AEW. She's not the greatest in the ring, but she's competent enough. And her character work is excellent.
> 
> I also kind of hope that AEW and Impact can maybe work out some kind of talent sharing/cross-promoting agreement, so that maybe Tessa, Rosemary, Taya, Jordynne, etc can appear on some AEW shows as well.




God no. They need to stay as far away from Impact as possible


----------



## Boldgerg

One thing I don't understand is why the AEW logo doesn't feature more prominently on marketing material like that? Surely they should be highlighting the actual brand more?


----------



## Asuka842

Jokerface17 said:


> God no. They need to stay as far away from Impact as possible


Why? Impact is a solid show with some good talent these days.


----------



## Jokerface17

Asuka842 said:


> Why? Impact is a solid show with some good talent these days.




I just think partnering with a dying promotion would be a bad idea. It doesn’t benefit anyone but Impact IMO and they need to strive to be a top promotion from the get go, not just another medium sized fish in a small pond.

Besides, aside from the Lucha Bros that they have already signed, who does Impact have that really would move the needle for AEW?


----------



## Erik.

Yeah - where the hell is the AEW logo?

Should be plastered all over it


----------



## TD Stinger

The thing with AEW is while I want to see them have partnerships with other promotions, I don't want them go over board either.

OWE is a good partnership because a lot of people don't know about those guys. So AEW will be responsible for bringing them to the states and showcasing something new to wrestling. The partnership with AAA allows them to have some colorful looking characters.

But when it comes to companies in America like Impact, ROH, even NJPW to some extent, I don't want everyone under one partnership. You need to establish your self and find your own identity. And if you muddy the waters too much AEW won't feel as special, IMO.

Sure there are people from Impact I'd like to see in AEW like Tessa Blanchard, Brian Cage, Killer Kross, etc. But you need to pull in the reigns at some point. And eventually, let those talents come to you.


----------



## RiverFenix

Given that poster and the small AEW logo on it, placed along with the other "sponsors" is _Double or Nothing_ not directly connected to AEW, but rather a Cody/Bucks "All In" stand alone follow up?


----------



## patpat

they aren't going the "sell the brand" way yet, it's something you do when you are wwe level. for what I can see what they are doing right now they will try to create stars , so they can use them to do the selling , and ppt names. in other words the "double or nothing" being this huge means that it's what they want the fans to notice, same with all the others trademark Cody is buying. I am not saying they won't do the whole "sell the brand" thing , but I think it is too soon for them.


----------



## shandcraig

funny the very first thing that came to me the second i saw this poster is how in the fucking hell did the AEW logo not get put on the main part along with the ppv name.


I wanna know whos fault this is.This makes it look like a one time off event and not promoting a brand. Does not matter if they are using the wrestlers to market it or not.Its a new company and you need to promote the logo right away


----------



## Boldgerg

Yeah, a new brand not clearly highlighting the brand itself for their first major show is quite simply bizarre. It should be big and obvious above the Double or Nothing logo.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

Jokerface17 said:


> I just think partnering with a dying promotion would be a bad idea. It doesn’t benefit anyone but Impact IMO and they need to strive to be a top promotion from the get go, not just another medium sized fish in a small pond.
> 
> *Besides, aside from the Lucha Bros that they have already signed, who does Impact have that really would move the needle for AEW?*




Cage, Johnny Impact, Tessa Blanchard, Rosemary, Killer Cross, Eli Drake, LAX, Sami Callahan would all be solid pick ups.


----------



## Stetho

It's a WWE thing to market everything as "a WWE event". Focus should be on wrestling and on wrestlers, the way it is for boxing events. Promotion logo and stuff at the bottom of the poster exactly where it should be.


----------



## Jokerface17

THA_WRESTER said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> Cage, Johnny Impact, Tessa Blanchard, Rosemary, Killer Cross, Eli Drake, LAX, Sami Callahan would all be solid pick ups.




Tessa Blanchard, Eli Drake, LAX, and Killer Cross I can understand. But my question is it really a good idea when they could just wait until their contracts run out and try to grab them then? Surely AEW would be a more desirable place to work than Impact would it not? It and it could give AEW some time to get the things they already have moving and give them something to bring in later.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

THA_WRESTER said:


> [/B]
> 
> Cage, *Johnny Impact*, Tessa Blanchard, Rosemary, Killer Cross, Eli Drake, LAX, Sami Callahan would all be solid pick ups.


I'm pretty sure if he's signed he'll become Johnny Elite.


----------



## Boldgerg

Stetho said:


> It's a WWE thing to market everything as "a WWE event". Focus should be on wrestling and on wrestlers, the way it is for boxing events. Promotion logo and stuff at the bottom of the poster exactly where it should be.


The comparison to boxing makes no real sense at all - two completely different industries and two completely different business and promotional structures. It's also not a "WWE thing" to promote their brand heavily for events at all, it's what every wrestling company does and has done for many years.

Double or Nothing is an AEW PPV, AEW being a start up that needs brand exposure and recognition, so it makes little sense not to put an emphasis on the brand. Otherwise you could have people talking about Double or Nothing but not having a fucking clue it has anything to do with AEW, which is completely counter productive.


----------



## Chrome

People can always google Double or Nothing after seeing the sign if they're wondering what it is. :Shrug


----------



## The Wood

Stetho said:


> It's a WWE thing to market everything as "a WWE event". Focus should be on wrestling and on wrestlers, the way it is for boxing events. Promotion logo and stuff at the bottom of the poster exactly where it should be.


Yes. Someone gets it.



Boldgerg said:


> The comparison to boxing makes no real sense at all - two completely different industries and two completely different business and promotional structures. It's also not a "WWE thing" to promote their brand heavily for events at all, it's what every wrestling company does and has done for many years.
> 
> Double or Nothing is an AEW PPV, AEW being a start up that needs brand exposure and recognition, so it makes little sense not to put an emphasis on the brand. Otherwise you could have people talking about Double or Nothing but not having a fucking clue it has anything to do with AEW, which is completely counter productive.


Lol, they're not "completely different industries." They're both promoting conflict. And it very much is a WWE thing to "WWE" everything. That's why their belt always finds a way to be called just the "WWE Championship." And people are kind of sick of that. 

People can do research. Everyone has a smart phone in their pocket these days. They might be low-key trying to slip AEW into people's minds by deliberately not giving away all the information. 



Chrome said:


> People can always google Double or Nothing after seeing the sign if they're wondering what it is. :Shrug


Yep. 

This is a purposeful marketing strategy that is used all the time. You throw up a person's face or some faces and you deliberately leave out some information that would traditionally be "crucial." They've sold out the show. This is just further buzz.


----------



## shandcraig

The marketing is indeed the wrestler's which does have some importance to the marketing. Hey these sre stars qe want them to be stars we want you to remember them


----------



## Erik.

It's a cool looking poster anyway.


----------



## Yato

The poster is fine. It's not difficult to figure out what type of event it is just going off of the poster. If people need help they can always google it.


----------



## Erik.

I think it's likely that most "non-wrestling" fans would see the poster and think it might be for some kind of combat sport. (Or with it being in Vegas, some kind of stripper show :lol )

They're likely to not have heard of anything other than WWE and considering it isnt plastered with WWE logos, it might intrigue them to look at it further as UFC also tend to promote their logo in the top corner. So like others have said, it might get people doing a quick google and showing intrigue as I assume you probably have to have something about you to be promoted on a poster that big in Vegas.

The event is sold out anyway. So it doesn't entirely matter.

It's how they go ahead moving forward when promoting perhaps bigger events that don't sell out instantly after the buzz has worn off slightly. If anything, I'm more disappointed in the fact it doesn't come across a sports-oriented as they mention that this is the avenue they want to go down. Would have been cool to see Jericho/Omega face off.

It IS a big poster though (and very cool looking) and without being there to see it in person, it's hard to know how big and visible the 'Pro Wrestling Tees' and AEW logo are. Because they're clearly there at the bottom.


----------



## patpat

i willl never get enough of Kylie ray waking up and finding out her damn face is plastered on a giant poster in Vegas :lol: that's too cute lol 
also I think Kylie's character is one that has a huuuuge potential, she can actually gt into the main stream thing with her attitude and what she is oriented towards ( the pikachu shit ) now if they actually book her correctly and don't make her look like a damn geek ( like wwe did Bayley , they had a segment implying she never fucking kissed)! 
she can be huge, she has been formed by booker T himself, is a beast in the ring from what I have seen and heard, these kind of smily happy character always work that's why Bayley was so damn popular to the point people and even Vince saw her as the new Cena. she can pander to kids all while not annoying the adult because she is actually a great wrestler, give her a good ole badass moment her and there to show that she is sweat but can go crazy and you got your money!


----------



## Taroostyles

Hoping they get the hype train rolling on this again as with all the time in between it feels like its lost a little steam to me. If they dont announce the TV deal at this show either I feel like that may only continue.


----------



## patpat

Taroostyles said:


> Hoping they get the hype train rolling on this again as with all the time in between it feels like its lost a little steam to me. If they dont announce the TV deal at this show either I feel like that may only continue.


it depends , they could not announce it and if the show is absolutely stellar then it won't affect them , also! they shouldn't base their project on hype train lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Meltzer said (and believe what you want) that basically they're taking their time with the TV deal and there won't be an annoucement soon. He didn't say that to imply anything negative. More that they're just being patient.

The hype train has calmed down a bit which is natural with no TV and no press conferences lately. BTE is fine but if you don't have weekly wrestling content to go with it, besides the Bucks and company showing up at random shows, to back it up, its hard to stay interested with all the other wrestling that's still going.

So when DON comes around, they'll have to deliver big. And I believe they will.


----------



## Erik.

Hype dying down is only natural.

Especially considering they can't give us anything but the odd YouTube video here and there, which I think is already something different.

DON isn't too far away now, hopefully another one of those press conferences coming up soon before the PPV which would be a bit more sports-oriented with perhaps some of the talent there sitting behind tables (Sort of thing you get in the boxing, UFC and something WWE gave us with Austin/HBK at WM14) and willing to answer questions being asked by fans. Perhaps a good way for the talent to show off the cuff mic skills, continue to build character, add hype and it could always end up with kind of pulling apart of some of the talent for a heated ending.


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


>


did you see the queue to that event ? it was fucking long , I am sure some had to wait hours. 

I just watched a documentary on the bullet club, if AEW pulls even 4% of that level of storytelling in the USA they will be on a damn rollercoaster veryyyy soon! 
also I heard hangman page will be one of they poster boy, I am satisfied he has everything to make it.
also when they talked about coming back to Chicago everyone exploded lol, you damn sure Chicago is going to fucking invade a building with an alternative product with a great amount of money behind it. it's a wrestling city


----------



## patpat

i fucking love omega even more after that interview, the fucker can talk and is charismatic!


----------



## Erik.

patpat said:


> i fucking love omega even more after that interview, the fucker can talk and is charismatic!


The absolute perfect guy to build a brand around.


----------



## shandcraig

Erik. said:


> The absolute perfect guy to build a brand around.


finally hes going to form into a big American star. I think we're going to have some really interesting stories around around the world championship. Jericho screwing him lol. Blown away at how good jericho is right now. This is the best character hes ever had. He has changed it so many times sinces wcw


----------



## The Wood

Taroostyles said:


> Hoping they get the hype train rolling on this again as with all the time in between it feels like its lost a little steam to me. If they dont announce the TV deal at this show either I feel like that may only continue


They don’t want to oversaturate right now. They have an event announced (two, really), and it’s sold out. They will likely do another press conference when there is something big to announce worth the hype, so people don’t whinge about being underwhelmed. 



TD Stinger said:


> Meltzer said (and believe what you want) that basically they're taking their time with the TV deal and there won't be an annoucement soon. He didn't say that to imply anything negative. More that they're just being patient.
> 
> The hype train has calmed down a bit which is natural with no TV and no press conferences lately. BTE is fine but if you don't have weekly wrestling content to go with it, besides the Bucks and company showing up at random shows, to back it up, its hard to stay interested with all the other wrestling that's still going.
> 
> So when DON comes around, they'll have to deliver big. And I believe they will.


Taking their time with the TV deal is _so_ smart. They are going to be able to show networks something when they have Double or Nothing in the can. They might have more names joining them in April/May that might push the needle for them a little bit (for example getting Goldberg, Orton, JR, Nakamura, Ambrose, Lesnar, Punk and/or The Usos). This can edge up what they can ask, and the money is going to come from TV rights fees, so the more you get from that the more confidently you can cover paying talent, overhead and show-running costs (my point from the start). 

I still think they should make a serious pitch to Lesnar. Lesnar vs. Jericho, a Lesnar vs. Omega series, Lesnar vs. Cody, Lesnar vs. Jericho vs. Omega, Lesnar vs. Hangman Page...those are six PPV matches right there. That can take you through maybe a year. Would be a legit investment. I would even be interested in seeing a Brock Lesnar/Kenny Omega super-team formed — Beast Bout Machine.


----------



## patpat

talking about marketable faces here is how I see it : 
Kenny 
hangman page and Kylie rae should be their poster faces for marketing, they have everything it takes to make it the American way.


----------



## Erik.

At a Live Show last night, The Revival took ONE Photo with an audience member in the crowd.










He happens to be wearing an AEW shirt.


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> At a Live Show last night, The Revival took ONE Photo with an audience member in the crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He happens to be wearing an AEW shirt.


there are no one in this universe that wants to leave this company as much as the revival, I swear they would have a giant gangbang party if wwe release them lol , I mean I can understand them, the bucks and pentagon and new are trying to give a new dimension to tag team wrestling , to change it to make it more than it could ever be! they are doing a revolution, the tag team divisions will main event double or nothing at Vegas in front of a huge crowd and the revival, try to think about their mindset right now? they are in.a worthless tag team division in a company that give no shit about tag team wrestling! even the damn Usos I have seen reports of them wanting to leave and they havent resigned yet lol, of course if you are a tag team wrester and you see what could potentially be a change in the world about tag wrestling ,, you want to be part of it, it's a normal reaction.


----------



## MC

Kenny making a video call on the DDT Koruaken Hall Show makes me think that there will be more to this potential AEW/DDT Partnership past the using TJP talent. And with Kenny's history with the promotion, I'd like to see them develop it more. That's a bit more interesting at least.


----------



## patpat

am I the only one to find hangman's furiously addictive?! :lol


----------



## shandcraig

patpat said:


> am I the only one to find hangman's furiously addictive?! :lol


Yes and its because he knows how to use his eyes. Some people can just use eyes to work you and draw you in. He has a lot more to grow and give which is exciting. Its like how Tom hardy gives that look in movies lol


----------



## patpat

shandcraig said:


> Yes and its because he knows how to use his eyes. Some people can just use eyes to work you and draw you in. He has a lot more to grow and give which is exciting. Its like how Tom hardy gives that look in movies lol


I meant hangman page's Themesong! :lol looking back on it what I said is so...weird lol
but his theme-song is so sweet tho, like the old cool shit you listen and can't stop https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rch698Vaq88


----------



## shandcraig

patpat said:


> I meant hangman page's Themesong! :lol looking back on it what I said is so...weird lol
> but his theme-song is so sweet tho, like the old cool shit you listen and can't stop https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rch698Vaq88


Lol its true though. But i agree about his song and everyone feels that way.Its because its old school which i found older random wrestling songs have a much more impact on fans. It fits him to the T


He should be the first world champion.


----------



## patpat

shandcraig said:


> Lol its true though. But i agree about his song and everyone feels that way.Its because its old school which i found older random wrestling songs have a much more impact on fans. It fits him to the T
> 
> 
> He should be the first world champion.


he is their poster boy, in fact chances are if he didn't come with them he would be in jay white's spot. so I am sure there is a reason he followed them, they gonna make him a huge star. but his themsong is too fucking good with the cowboy vibes an all lol


----------



## shandcraig

You crushin hard boy ? id like to see hangman turn heel but i guess hes a great face champion.


Its very clear these guys are going to create a big swerve stable turn on cody and bucks. It makes to much sense


PS this is a cool entrance touch. I hope they have a different approach to sets and not just massive screens that are generic.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Sidenote, I think Hangman is AEW's star of the future, but not their first World Champion. That spot is probably reserved for Kenny, Pac or even Jericho. The best analogy I have is Sting in the late 80s/early 90s. You know he'll be The Guy but not yet, there's still time to groom him.


----------



## patpat

DGenerationMC said:


> Sidenote, I think Hangman is AEW's star of the future, but not their first World Champion. That spot is probably reserved for Kenny, Pac or even Jericho. The best analogy I have is Sting in the late 80s/early 90s. You know he'll be The Guy but not yet, there's still time to groom him.


yeah better not make him the next roman lol, they should let things progress. build prestige to the title , have the title be an absolute big deal and then make him win it in a shocking factor like against omega or something like that so everyone can genuinely be shocked in the good way.
also the bucks said they already spend a hundred thousands dollar more than what was invested at all in for the set! 
holy shit!! :lol


----------



## shandcraig

DGenerationMC said:


> Sidenote, I think Hangman is AEW's star of the future, but not their first World Champion. That spot is probably reserved for Kenny, Pac or even Jericho. The best analogy I have is Sting in the late 80s/early 90s. You know he'll be The Guy but not yet, there's still time to groom him.




I dont agree but we will see. Of course Kenny is going to be a mega AEW star and world champ.No reason to race to have him be the camp though. 


Im still calling a Kenny turn on the company,Its just to perfect as all his best friends are running the show.

Kenny vs Hangman would be so good


----------



## patpat

the aew rivalry, actual storylines , not having to worry about all those swerves and bullshit! just enjoying the good stories and the wrasslin! it's gonna be weird! I remember people feeling weird because all in was just that....no bullshit just good old wrestling, wwe got us used to deal with so much crap...


----------



## shandcraig

patpat said:


> the aew rivalry, actual storylines , not having to worry about all those swerves and bullshit! just enjoying the good stories and the wrasslin! it's gonna be weird! I remember people feeling weird because all in was just that....no bullshit just good old wrestling, wwe got us used to deal with so much crap...


Lol you cant have a storyline come out of a one off show.


----------



## patpat

shandcraig said:


> Lol you cant have a storyline come out of a one off show.


nah I mean the "bro bullshit" thing with everything actually living uptown the hype and such, also I started following NJPW and if they follow the same storytelling. it's awesome


----------



## Sin City Saint

DGenerationMC said:


> Sidenote, I think Hangman is AEW's star of the future, but not their first World Champion. That spot is probably reserved for Kenny, Pac or even Jericho. The best analogy I have is Sting in the late 80s/early 90s. You know he'll be The Guy but not yet, there's still time to groom him.


I’m definitely in the minority here, but I feel like the use of Hangman Page in ROH is similar to the use of Steve Austin in WCW. He could be huge if utilized correctly in a top role IMO.


----------



## JPS

I would keep Hangman as the likeable babyface who puts everything in to his matches over the next 2 or 3 years but just keeps coming up short in the really big matches until he finally pulls it off creating that incredible feel good moment, it is classic storytelling and the sort of long term planning I hope we will get from AEW.

He is still young for a pro wrestler and not like AEW is lacking in main eventers in the short term especially if we do see talents like Jon Moxley joining in the next year.


----------



## patpat

El Taco said:


> I’m definitely in the minority here, but I feel like the use of Hangman Page in ROH is similar to the use of Steve Austin in WCW. He could be huge if utilized correctly in a top role IMO.


join us in the hangman page CULT!! 
ahaha that's the Austin vibe that made me a fan tho, he got this particular "savage" look and the cowboy thing. 
so I am thinking he will get to that level


----------



## shandcraig

This might be cheesy but when they get a weekly show they really gotta make sure the opening theme is right. A lot of wrestling shows these days have lame openers.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

Matthew Castillo said:


> I'm pretty sure if he's signed he'll become Johnny Elite.


Haha, sounds kinda cheesy but would fit the character so I don't mind it. The guy's proved he can be a star the last few years with Lucha Underground, so I think he'd fit right in near the top without being just another indy guy to fill out the roster.


----------



## DGenerationMC

JPS said:


> He is still young for a pro wrestler and not like AEW is lacking in main eventers in the short term especially if we do see talents like *Jon Moxley* joining in the next year.


Speaking of him, IF he does jump to AEW, I'd love to see him and Cody do a modern day version of the Funk-Flair feud. It'd be real cool to see that type of old school rivalry pop up again and I think both guys could bring the fire needed to make it memorable.


----------



## TD Stinger

The biggest blessing that Hangman got in his career was joining Bullet Club and going from a non factor to suddenly being coined the next big breakout star. The Bucks, BTE, etc. really helped him come out of his shell.

Physically and looks wise, yeah, he's got all the tools. I do hope they take their time with him. When he talks about being the 1st AEW Champion, it just screams way too much too soon while having guys like Omega, Jericho, PAC, Cody, and potentially other big names that come in like Ambrose.

I still need to see him develop outside of the Elite bubble to see if he can take it to that next level.


----------



## Chan Hung

Yeah I forgot about Dean likely in AEW. Should be very Interesting!!


----------



## Erik.

I do wonder if the live shows will be a bit like the YouTube clips. Where things do actually happen outside of the ring and the arena.

A brawl or a stare down at a Jaguars game for example during a heated feud? And things like that. 

They keep saying they'll give us something different and I wonder if it could all be a mix between Lucha Underground in terms of being a gritty story driven television show and NJPW which is hard hitting, sports oriented wrestling show.

They need to tap into the modern culture which all seems to be reality. But show it in a different way to WWEs reality which seems to be more focused on breaking kayfabe to be real than just reality television.


----------



## RiverFenix

Best thing going for Page is the buckshot lariat - that will pop the shit out of newb fans the first time they see it. WWE should really have somebody on their roster start spamming that in matches so they do it "first". 

Assuming he loses to PAC at Double or Nothing, I think PAC vs Omega should be the first big company top feud. Maybe have Jericho vs Page be Hangman's first program - have Jericho "make" Page as only he (and maybe a few others) can. Give Jericho the book on the program and watch the magic. 

And I love the idea of Rhodes vs Moxley being the new Funk vs Dream. 

Give me those three feuds to start the brand's television - PAC vs Omega, Jericho vs Page, Moxley vs Rhodes.


----------



## patpat

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Give me those three feuds to start the brand's television - PAC vs Omega, Jericho vs Page, Moxley vs Rhodes.


take my money! man if that's their first feuds then damn it's gonna be interesting.


----------



## RiverFenix

Another thing I'd like to see from AEW is house shows are not canon. If wins and losses are going to matter than how do they explain house show records? Simple - "house shows" don't exist as part of their story telling - at all. WWE likes to play loose with this - sometimes showing title changes and the like, but otherwise ignoring the fact that the same wrestlers who are feuding on the television shows wrestle each other 3-4 times a week at house shows but on television they act that they're only seeing each other for the first time since the last weeks show. So house shows both exist and not exist in the WWE storytelling and it's ridiculous.


----------



## NXT Only

How do you guys feel about managers? Or should AEW let guys go out there and figure it out themselves.

I think AEW crowds will be easier to manuevar around than WWE crowds.


----------



## shandcraig

I think you will find the AEW fan base will be very different crowd. This might sound stupid but wwe fan base is made up of people that like this pretty large idea. AEW fans will be more like what crowds used to be.

This is important cus we have needed this shift for years. AEW All In was a perfect example of how different the frowds were


----------



## patpat

well I intend to actually drop wwe definitely after mania, and I it is any indication if aew is even 20% like NJPW I know a lot of my friends that will come back to the product. they loved new Japan but it is difficult to follow a foreign product , with also all those wcw fans who never came back to wwe or wrestling and seeing how Cody want to go a lil bit the wcw way it's good. 
there is. Avery huge market to fill, I think we will be very surprised about the popularity when aew begin. a lot of people are fed up with the Mcmahon tying to poetry themselves as star/draw on tv for so long. this whole "the company is the draw" killed all sense of entertainment for me, I don't care about the company being the draw, I want to see stars and I want to see a product. wwe can get richer and richer by doing deals with Saudi I don't care , it's not my money and the ratings seems to show the same. 
that's why I was happy the way they presented the double or nothing poster, it seems different, it feels different, it feels like what they are telling us is to look for their guys, their stars that they want to create. the fact that even people like Kylie ray or the other girls ( of course brandi would be on ) are on it, I love it. I love to see people achieve their dream and live incredible stories, that's why I became a wrestling fan , not to jerk off wwe's or any other company's financial shit. I hope they succeed , because seeing a company where I would be able to enjoy just the story, without having to worry about all these backstage crap, or worrying about wwe building heat or doing shit because a single man woke up the morning and decided to change everything. a company where we won't have a guy shoved in our throat, where the boss won't fight with the fas for four main events! , where. a guy that is hated could turn heel in a substantial way. it seems so big so "too much" to ask but in reality it is very simple, it's what most company would do. 
i am really all in right now, they better not fuck with me :lol: 




also I love hangman page's theme song so much :lol:


----------



## Erik.

NXT Only said:


> How do you guys feel about managers? Or should AEW let guys go out there and figure it out themselves.
> 
> I think AEW crowds will be easier to manuevar around than WWE crowds.


Not everyones going to be a genius on the mic. Those weakest on the mic, who are good elsewhere should have a manager. 

I'm all for it.


----------



## Sin City Saint

patpat said:


> join us in the hangman page CULT!!
> ahaha that's the Austin vibe that made me a fan tho, he got this particular "savage" look and the cowboy thing.
> so I am thinking he will get to that level


He probably will get to that level. 2 months till Double Or Nothing! I’m pumped.


----------



## shandcraig

When do you all think they will reveal the belt ? I think they should before the ppv

I also came across this belt which sorta reminds me of the mid south and im sure might have some similarities to the new AEW belt


----------



## RiverFenix

So Cody's secret challenger who was "personal" is MJF? 

Hopefully that was Plan Z and Plans A-Y fell through.


----------



## TD Stinger

Cody will be treated like a God at DON so he can make a MJF match work.

I like MJF as a lower card mid card heel. It's just right now, I don't view him as highly as other or even Cody seems to.


----------



## shandcraig

Im sure thats not who hes facing


----------



## patpat

shandcraig said:


> Im sure thats not who hes facing


same I didn't watch the episode yet tho, but I am pretty sure it's not hm. some people speculated about it being Nakamura but there is nothing personal between them. I could say moxley but the blurred person doesn't look like him at all. 

also aew needs to pull the trigger, wwe is making all the wrong moves right now. pathetic road to Wrestlemania , if they can manage to put on a better, hyper show than mania right a month after they can leave a huge mark in the industry. 
marketing the women main event as just "wwe doing an historic moment" instead of "look at those wonderful talents" shows the road wwe took, they treat their talents like tools, mere objects that are here to make the wwe machine full. not like stars, aew should do exactly the contrary. 
as for mjf oof course right now he is going to be seen a lil bit highly but when the roster will get more plain, I can tell you he is going into that low mid card, when and if they get folks like moxley, revival usos, or other talented guys....
but hey he can progress..


----------



## Erik.

His opponent will be Dustin.

I'm confident of it.


----------



## shandcraig

I assumed Dustin too.



So what time of the year do you all think there biggest ppv of the year should be ? And is it me or is the name ALL IN not shouting prestigious ppv of the year.


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> I assumed Dustin too.
> 
> 
> 
> So what time of the year do you all think there biggest ppv of the year should be ? And is it me or is the name ALL IN not shouting prestigious ppv of the year.


I think it should be in September.

Doesn't compete with WrestleKingdom, Wrestlemania or Summerslam then. 

Considering they've already planned 'All-In 2' - I assume that'll be their biggest PPV of the year.

Otherwise they wouldn't have put the 2 on the end. I agree it's not the greatest name for the biggest show of the year but it's the recognisable name amongst wrestling fans due to the success of the first one. I know they went to trademark "BattleBowl" - which would have been a pretty cool name for a flagship PPV.


----------



## shandcraig

Erik. said:


> I think it should be in September.
> 
> Doesn't compete with WrestleKingdom, Wrestlemania or Summerslam then.
> 
> Considering they've already planned 'All-In 2' - I assume that'll be their biggest PPV of the year.
> 
> Otherwise they wouldn't have put the 2 on the end. I agree it's not the greatest name for the biggest show of the year but it's the recognisable name amongst wrestling fans due to the success of the first one. I know they went to trademark "BattleBowl" - which would have been a pretty cool name for a flagship PPV.




I mean it comes down to marketing,It could come off good if they market it in a strong way. Market that this is for all the marbles all the gold and everyone has to be ALL IN to make it happen.


Battlebowl could be a good main ppv of the year name. Either way its a good classic name too for some event. Im so happy they want to try and bring some old school names too and some new ones.



So i dont get it ? does wwe not have the rights to wcw ppv names ? just the content ? Imagine cody is able to use many of those names,OMG we need halloween havoc back and starcadde.


I have no idea how trademarks work if someone bought out a company


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> I mean it comes down to marketing,It could come off good if they market it in a strong way. Market that this is for all the marbles all the gold and everyone has to be ALL IN to make it happen.
> 
> 
> Battlebowl could be a good main ppv of the year name. Either way its a good classic name too for some event. Im so happy they want to try and bring some old school names too and some new ones.
> 
> 
> 
> So i dont get it ? does wwe not have the rights to wcw ppv names ? just the content ? Imagine cody is able to use many of those names,OMG we need halloween havoc back and starcadde.
> 
> 
> I have no idea how trademarks work if someone bought out a company


Unlike copyrights, trademarks have a relatively short shelf life. You can continue to renew them, but you have to have plans to use said trademark too. If you don't use them, you lose them.

WWE do get round some of this though by putting some of the WCW names in their video games and randomly putting WCW PPV names on shirts and selling them via their online shop.


----------



## RiverFenix

shandcraig said:


> I assumed Dustin too.
> 
> 
> 
> So what time of the year do you all think there biggest ppv of the year should be ? And is it me or is the name ALL IN not shouting prestigious ppv of the year.


May. Same as television finales and final sweeps week. June - August is bad for television. September could be their "season premiere".


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110265859002585088


----------



## shandcraig

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110265859002585088




See i like that,All the small promotions riding the tails of wwe even riding its own tail of this mania illusion. I think AEW should stay away from it and focus on its own time table


----------



## Erik.

Do you think AEW would have an "off season" ?


----------



## Desecrated

shandcraig said:


> See i like that,All the small promotions riding the tails of wwe even riding its own tail of this mania illusion. I think AEW should stay away from it and focus on its own time table


Terrible attitude to have. Leaves money and press on the table just to perform self-fallacio.

Obviously this project for the Elite is to prove they don't need the WWE to "be happy". But many organisations need money and I can guaran-damn-tee that the cities inviting Wrestlemania want those other businesses in to stimulate tourism and local businesses. If AEW can be successful, companies inviting WWE for Wrestlemania weekend are going to invite them along with some cash. If they turn it down, then poor Tony Khan's been taken hostage by clowns.


----------



## shandcraig

Desecrated said:


> Terrible attitude to have. Leaves money and press on the table just to perform self-fallacio.
> 
> Obviously this project for the Elite is to prove they don't need the WWE to "be happy". But many organisations need money and I can guaran-damn-tee that the cities inviting Wrestlemania want those other businesses in to stimulate tourism and local businesses. If AEW can be successful, companies inviting WWE for Wrestlemania weekend are going to invite them along with some cash. If they turn it down, then poor Tony Khan's been taken hostage by clowns.




No its not, If they want to be big they cant be riding off wwe. Look at what happened to TNA.


----------



## Desecrated

shandcraig said:


> No its not, If they want to be big they cant be riding off wwe. Look at what happened to TNA.


TNA avoided running Wrestlemania weekends every year until this year because of the same paranoia and delusion. And down the toilet went the press, the eyes and the cash.

It's like a ComicCon or a games convention. Sony and Microsoft don't really want to share the press. But you have to take the press when the eyes of the world are on your competitors.

So many of their workers are going to miss a great payday not working across the weekend, Khan will miss revenue because 50k+ wrestling fans in one city is a guaranteed 10-20k attendance on a Saturday night, and it's so that Cody & co don't feel like they are relying on the WWE. It's just bad business.


----------



## shandcraig

Desecrated said:


> TNA avoided running Wrestlemania weekends every year until this year because of the same paranoia and delusion. And down the toilet went the press, the eyes and the cash.
> 
> It's like a ComicCon or a games convention. Sony and Microsoft don't really want to share the press. But you have to take the press when the eyes of the world are on your competitors.
> 
> So many of their workers are going to miss a great payday not working across the weekend, Khan will miss revenue because 50k+ wrestling fans in one city is a guaranteed 10-20k attendance on a Saturday night, and it's so that Cody & co don't feel like they are relying on the WWE. It's just bad business.



this is a silly argument,There is absolutely nothing wrong with a company wanting to stand on its own ground. They dont need them.


They will do fine with out one dam weekend you're fussy about


----------



## Desecrated

shandcraig said:


> this is a silly argument,There is absolutely nothing wrong with a company wanting to stand on its own ground. They dont need them.
> 
> 
> They will do fine with out one dam weekend you're fussy about


No money in standing your ground and haing morals. Of course it's fine for the Elite. Their backpocket isn't the one getting stung. Everyone was convinced Impact was the 2nd largest company in the US until ROH saw the benefits of running Wrestlemania weekend. Now they sell out MSG this year.

I want AEW to succeed but business isn't done on platittudes and self-gratification. Their focus should be putting their brand on centre-stage so that Double or Nothing builds attention. Help some other organisations out by getting your own wrestlers out there to build feuds and anticipation. 

The game is being played wrong.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I'm pretty sure they'll survive without mania weekend. Let's not get dramatic please.


----------



## Desecrated

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I'm pretty sure they'll survive without mania weekend. Let's not get dramatic please.


The point is about stimulating growth. Everything helps. They are in a different game. What TV exec is going to be happy to hear they are turning down press? Investors, if more than Khan alone comes into the field?

We all want to see the org succeed, don't we? What's exactly dramatic about thinking them turning down a big date with big money is a mistake? You have thousands of potential customers in the area. Are they really going to be expecting the same 10k from All-In to fly in every time they have a show?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Desecrated said:


> The point is about stimulating growth. Everything helps. They are in a different game. What TV exec is going to be happy to hear they are turning down press? Investors, if more than Khan alone comes into the field?
> 
> We all want to see the org succeed, don't we? What's exactly dramatic about thinking them turning down a big date with big money is a mistake? You have thousands of potential customers in the area. Are they really going to be expecting the same 10k from All-In to fly in every time they have a show?


Let's just see what they do next. Because if they're not doing Mainia weekend then clearly they got something up their sleeve. Not to mention they're still getting shit together so I'm not sure what exactly are they gonna do down their anyways.


----------



## Desecrated

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Let's just see what they do next. Because if they're not doing Mainia weekend then clearly they got something up their sleeve. Not to mention they're still getting shit together so I'm not sure what exactly are they gonna do down their anyways.


True. Everyone else is right.

Business works on hacky sack and good vibes. Peace.

Edit: Edit's thrown my snide comment off there. They are getting their stuff together, it's kinda what makes Cody's comment too premature (which is a point for my questioning of it, just too soon for him to take a high road.)


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Desecrated said:


> True. Everyone else is right.
> 
> Business works on hacky sack and good vibes. Peace.


Not what I said or even implied but if you wanna be like that then go right ahead. No skin of my ass. Have a Good Night and lay off the dramatics.

EDIT: You wanna question how they're doing things then go right ahead. But let's not act like they're just bumbling about and Tony's an Idiot for working with Cody and Company. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## NXT Only

The Super Bowl was in NY/NJ a few years ago and the NBA decided to have the Heat(LeBron, Wade) face the Knicks(Melo) and the Thunder(KD, Westbrook) face the Nets during that same week. 

The city was buzzing because of it even the SB ended up being a blow out. 

Point is it’s not the worst thing in the world. Not to mention a huge portion of AEW’s market will be in the area during that time so they’re essentially conceding some revenue for that time.


----------



## Donnie

Lucha Central reports El Hijo del Fantasma (King Cuerno), Joey Ryan, Ivelisse and Thunder Rosa (Kobra Moon) have been released from their Lucha Underground contracts as part of a settlement for a pair of lawsuits filed against the show’s producers.
•Fantasma is expected to be targeted by WWE and Joey Ryan will likely sign with AEW, per Lucha Central

Goddamn it, AEW. Don't do it.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

So I guess we'll be seeing Joey Ryan in AEW now?

Also off topic but PLEASE DON'T GO TO WWE CUERNO!


----------



## Donnie

I hate Joey so much. Please don't do it, CODY


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Dick flips instantly ruins any sports cred AEW has. DOA.


----------



## Death Rider

Ace said:


> I hate Joey so much. Please don't do it, CODY


They were always going to sign joey. As much as I am not a fan of the dick flip stuff some people are :draper2


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I personally don't mind Joey Ryan. Seems like a good wrestler with a unique thing going on. Plus he seems fun.


----------



## patpat

no way they are doing the dick thing, they will be on television and want to be taken seriously. in no fucking way they are letting him do that, also that Joe Ryan seems actually charismatic, if he stops doing that shit he might actually be good.
but in reality they shouldn't let him do that, they want to have a NJPW-like feeling and want to be taken seriously? then they better not going that road and thy won't.


----------



## MC

Do you people remember where Kenny came from? He he a guy who used to do a chainsaw arm. He is into comedy wrestling, now I know Joey Ryan isn't funny, like, at all but I would fully expect this kinda stuff to be prevelant in AEW. They even signed Michael Nakazawa, who is a full comedy guy. If you don't like this stuff, expect to skip a few bits.


----------



## Donnie

I'll be skipping Joey  

But not the BAD BOY JOEY! Because that Joey fucking rules.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Please sign Ivelisse. That's your top female right there.


----------



## shandcraig

if we want a full on diverse roster theres going to be someone someone dont like. 

Plus dont forget that the so called glorified attitude era had plenty of cheese. I'm not exactly a crazy fan of him but im not against some comedy act

I wanna know what repeated ppvs they end up using dammit lol. Battlebowl could be the flag ship. Then again if he uses it to its exact history its a tag team ppv

Since hes trying to bring some old concepts or at least old names back heres a few he should try


Battlebowl
wrestlewar
great american bash
halloween havoc or at least a similar themed ppv


Superbrawl probably sounds the most prestigious for a big ppv event. I also except that what we see the first year might not be what we see the second year. First year is trying to put together what might work or what they can and if things have to change it will. Like some speculate ALL IN will be its biggest ppv concept of the year.Might be first year or maybe not at all or change next year. Yes im rambling on but fun to think of different aspects well we have to wait lol


Shouts important ppv


----------



## Erik.

Just have him be Mr. Monopoly.










Heat magnet :lol


----------



## Yato

If they sign Ivelisse :mark

I'm fine with AEW skipping mania weekend. They've been able to generate interest without having to ride WWE's coattails.


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> if we want a full on diverse roster theres going to be someone someone dont like.
> 
> Plus dont forget that the so called glorified attitude era had plenty of cheese. I'm not exactly a crazy fan of him but im not against some comedy act
> 
> I wanna know what repeated ppvs they end up using dammit lol. Battlebowl could be the flag ship. Then again if he uses it to its exact history its a tag team ppv
> 
> Since hes trying to bring some old concepts or at least old names back heres a few he should try
> 
> 
> Battlebowl
> wrestlewar
> great american bash
> halloween havoc or at least a similar themed ppv
> 
> 
> Superbrawl probably sounds the most prestigious for a big ppv event. I also except that what we see the first year might not be what we see the second year. First year is trying to put together what might work or what they can and if things have to change it will. Like some speculate ALL IN will be its biggest ppv concept of the year.Might be first year or maybe not at all or change next year. Yes im rambling on but fun to think of different aspects well we have to wait lol
> 
> 
> Shouts important ppv


Battlebowl
Bash at the Beach
Bunkhouse Stampede

Are the most recent names AEW have tried to trademark.

At the moment, they wouldn't be able to file for Halloween Havoc as WWE are currently selling 'Halloween Havoc' merchandise on their shop. It's also a venue in WWE:2K19 along with Starrcade.

But I am sure there are probably loads of others that WWE haven't used and have more likely expired.

I can't see ANYTHING relating WWE and SuperBrawl, so if AEW and Cody like it, they are well within their rights to file for the trademark. WWE can't just hoard trademarks if they have no intention of using them.


----------



## RiverFenix

Joey as the sleazebag is fine, the dick flip thing can't happen in AEW. It's dumb as all hell and mainstream advertisers will not want any part of such crud.


----------



## RiverFenix

Erik. said:


> Battlebowl
> Bash at the Beach
> Bunkhouse Stampede
> 
> Are the most recent names AEW have tried to trademark.
> 
> At the moment, they wouldn't be able to file for Halloween Havoc as WWE are currently selling 'Halloween Havoc' merchandise on their shop. It's also a venue in WWE:2K19 along with Starrcade.
> 
> But I am sure there are probably loads of others that WWE haven't used and have more likely expired.
> 
> I can't see ANYTHING relating WWE and SuperBrawl, so if AEW and Cody like it, they are well within their rights to file for the trademark. WWE can't just hoard trademarks if they have no intention of using them.


I'd guess Cody claimed all he could, and either the others are owned or he's contesting them. He wouldn't only choose a few to TM first as it would tip off WWE. WWE can easily add them to video games or glorified house shows like they did for Starrcade. 

It sucks wwe did Starrcade dirty like that.


----------



## Jokerface17

Erik. said:


> Battlebowl
> Bash at the Beach
> Bunkhouse Stampede
> 
> Are the most recent names AEW have tried to trademark.
> 
> At the moment, they wouldn't be able to file for Halloween Havoc as WWE are currently selling 'Halloween Havoc' merchandise on their shop. It's also a venue in WWE:2K19 along with Starrcade.
> 
> But I am sure there are probably loads of others that WWE haven't used and have more likely expired.
> 
> I can't see ANYTHING relating WWE and SuperBrawl, so if AEW and Cody like it, they are well within their rights to file for the trademark. WWE can't just hoard trademarks if they have no intention of using them.



Isn’t Cody mainly shooting for Dusty’s creations? I like the idea of bringing back some of his ideas but if they weren’t 100% dusty creations he needs to leave them alone.


----------



## shandcraig

I wonder id dusty made superbrawl


----------



## TD Stinger

If there's one thing the Elite guys have proven so far is that you should give them the chance to prove people wrong.

They are the guys that sold out All In and had their kind of "Axxess" that WWE does for it's big shows with Starrcast. They made a huge weekend out of it in September, a month that WWE doesn't really do anything in, and they still accomplished that. Then the sell out DON in record time.

My point is, I do admire them for not trying to piggyback off WWE in situations like this and carve their own path which they've been successful in doing thus far.

Now of course the biggest test will come when they have weekly TV and they have to keep drumming up attention and attendance week by week as opposed to having a couple big shows a year. At that point, can they continue to carve their own path. Time will tell.


----------



## shandcraig

We all know that the importance of having online media source too. So lets say they signed with TNT that means since that channel also has its content digitally on hulu is that enough ? Is hulu big enough ? I know they are producing some of the best content out of all the streaming platforms.


So wouldn't that be best of both worlds ? Its clear netflix dont want a live weekly show and i dont see them on amazon.



Hulu is going to continue to grow too


----------



## Erik.

Jokerface17 said:


> Isn’t Cody mainly shooting for Dusty’s creations? I like the idea of bringing back some of his ideas but if they weren’t 100% dusty creations he needs to leave them alone.


You're not wrong.

I'm pretty sure Dusty created the 3 of them.

They're all gimmick PPVs bar Bash at the Beach, though with the locations of them, they were pretty gimmicked.





shandcraig said:


> We all know that the importance of having online media source too. So lets say they signed with TNT that means since that channel also has its content digitally on hulu is that enough ? Is hulu big enough ? I know they are producing some of the best content out of all the streaming platforms.
> 
> So wouldn't that be best of both worlds ? Its clear netflix dont want a live weekly show and i dont see them on amazon.
> 
> Hulu is going to continue to grow too


I saw rumours of Apple TV?


----------



## shandcraig

Apple TV is the first im hearing of now


----------



## Jonhern

Yato said:


> If they sign Ivelisse :mark
> 
> I'm fine with AEW skipping mania weekend. They've been able to generate interest without having to ride WWE's coattails.


Im fine with the company skipping, just wish some of the main guys were having matches. If for only the fact of them not getting too much ring rust before DoN.


----------



## scouseman

Jonhern said:


> Im fine with the company skipping, just wish some of the main guys were having matches. If for only the fact of them not getting too much ring rust before DoN.



Kenny Omega said that at c2e2 that they are allowing their talent to continue to book independent dates to keep them from getting ring rust. I got to say that he comes across as a very knowledgeable humble person. I really enjoyed the panel they did.


----------



## shandcraig

What size of ring do you guys think they will use ? I assume 18 x 18. That is fine as long as they dont do the one size down that TNA used which was just to small. 

20X20 would be epic but un likely they would use that bit.


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> What size of ring do you guys think they will use ? I assume 18 x 18. That is fine as long as they dont do the one size down that TNA used which was just to small.
> 
> 20X20 would be epic but un likely they would use that bit.


18 x 18, I assume.

Pretty much the standard size for every ring outside of the WWE, right? (Who use a 20 x 20).

I remember WCWs ring looking so small in comparison, who used the 18 x 18 ring. I used to love the sound the WCW ring made though.


----------



## sim8

So how long until they announce what platforms will DON be available on to order and watch? I have never been so eager to give away my money before lol


----------



## Erik.

Just seen this image for WM week.










No fucking wonder AEW don't want to do anything round about this time.


----------



## Beatles123

I like Joey unironically which means I'm more ready for AEW than all of you. Get on my level, marks! :brock


----------



## patpat

Beatles123 said:


> I like Joey unironically which means I'm more ready for AEW than all of you. Get on my level, marks! :brock


he is not bad tho, but his dick thing isn't funny. but if he doesn't do that, I might be ok with it he is actually very charismatic. but they shouldn't go too far into the corny thing. but he did say they want a sport-like NJPW feel too, so I guess it will only be some part lol.


----------



## shandcraig

patpat said:


> he is not bad tho, but his dick thing isn't funny. but if he doesn't do that, I might be ok with it he is actually very charismatic. but they shouldn't go too far into the corny thing. but he did say they want a sport-like NJPW feel too, so I guess it will only be some part lol.



Acutly i mean i get it it works perfectly for the indy scene.But he legit does not need to do it. His porn star character alone will carry him if he does it right. The dick thing is fine but its to gimmicky and it will take away from his character


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Erik. said:


> I do wonder if the live shows will be a bit like the YouTube clips. Where things do actually happen outside of the ring and the arena.
> 
> A brawl or a stare down at a Jaguars game for example during a heated feud? And things like that.
> 
> *They keep saying they'll give us something different and I wonder if it could all be a mix between Lucha Underground in terms of being a gritty story driven television show and NJPW which is hard hitting, sports oriented wrestling show.
> *
> They need to tap into the modern culture which all seems to be reality. But show it in a different way to WWEs reality which seems to be more focused on breaking kayfabe to be real than just reality television.


I hope it is. That would be so fucking cool.


----------



## shandcraig

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I hope it is. That would be so fucking cool.


The AEW road to series i think is a good indication of how it will be.Which is pretty much a lot of real mixed in with the wrestling world


----------



## Chrome

shandcraig said:


> Acutly i mean i get it it works perfectly for the indy scene.But he legit does not need to do it. His porn star character alone will carry him if he does it right. The dick thing is fine but its to gimmicky and it will take away from his character


His undercover cop gimmick in LU was pretty cool. Something similar to that would be good imo.


----------



## Erik.

As long as it's not this.


----------



## patpat

guys if aew does this shit RIGHT! I swear they can do something big, huge unimaginable. what wwe is doing now is the worst in history! the company will never be in such a poor state in term of writing ever again, aew needs to bank on it. 
and yes Kenny did say it was gonna be NJPW-like with adding a lil bit of tv show-lucha-like thing , and no they won't show giant dicks or shit like that on tv on ant tbs , khan won't agree Jericho won't even Kenny and the bucks know the lines that they won't cross in a mainstream product. did you see how Kenny's speech felt a little it , sport-entertainment oriented? that's not going to be indy, I legitt feel like it will be a never seen product.


----------



## Sin City Saint

patpat said:


> guys if aew does this shit RIGHT! I swear they can do something big, huge unimaginable. what wwe is doing now is the worst in history! the company will never be in such a poor state in term of writing ever again, aew needs to bank on it.


AEW seems to be booking for actual wrestling fans, while WWE is going for a wider mainstream audience (which hurts them more than it helps in today’s day in age IMO). Hopefully AEW can cause enough of a reaction from WWE to steer them back in the right direction (at least for a while)...


----------



## NXT Only

Erik. said:


> As long as it's not this.


Everyone loved this however. It got a lot traction on Twitter and people who don’t even like wrestling were laughing their asses off.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Modern day Val Venis is perfectly fine.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I'm all fine with the gimmick, he's funny. But if he beats people with a dick flip, it destroys the 'sport' aspect. AEW would be done IMO.


----------



## Death Rider

I mean you can tweak and have him always wear a cup so when you low blow him it hurts them???


----------



## Hangman

So much promise from this company and they piss it away by signing dick flip? Fuck.


----------



## Donnie

Beatles123 said:


> I like Joey unironically which means I'm more ready for AEW than all of you. Get on my level, marks! :brock


His gimmick is awful 
His promos are awful 
His wrestling is awful. 
HE IS AWFUL. 

If it wasn't for the Bucks and Candice carrying his awful ass, he wouldn't be a thing. 

I'm no prudish dickhead, Beatle. I'll enjoy sleazy if done right. Joey doesn't do it right. 

Now back on track: CODY should put out feelers about :asuka if she's not happy, and I can't imagine she is. He should offer her the world, and give it to her.


----------



## Rain

Mad props for getting Mia Khalifa to go to an event though. She's hideous however


----------



## Jman55

NXT Only said:


> Everyone loved this however. It got a lot traction on Twitter and people who don’t even like wrestling were laughing their asses off.


It was perfectly fine when All In was a fun one off celebration of Indy wrestling and this was a continuation of the being the elite story they had going (and I admit I liked it) but shit like that should be avoided now they're making a more serious promotion as that's the kind of thing that can kill it dead.

In terms of Joey Ryan in general I don't care too much about his signing he doesn't really impress me much but I am not going to be screaming from the roof in anger about it either. Just kinda meh to me.


----------



## JPS

I like Joey Ryan, has a good character/gimmick, I find him entertaining, nothing wrong with some fun between the serious matches IMO, as long as he is kept as the comedy wrestler and not beating top tier talent then I don't see the harm in him being a part of the roster.


----------



## patpat

In the last BTE , Joey Ryan is playing the Librarian , yep he is not being top tier I think and I think he will just drop his dick gimmick himself when he realises it's not enough to compete anymore. 
Also new omega interview on TNS , the dude is PERFECT as an interviewer he seems so...he like perfect in this job. Wow :lol I am really impressed he is so calm and comfortable, the journalist were enjoying themselves. Dude I understand why he didn't go to wwe, he is like AJ styles on steroids in the ring and when he grabs a microphone or talk it's awesome!


----------



## Chrome

JPS said:


> I like Joey Ryan, has a good character/gimmick, I find him entertaining, nothing wrong with some fun between the serious matches IMO, as long as he is kept as the comedy wrestler and not beating top tier talent then I don't see the harm in him being a part of the roster.


My thoughts too. A little comedy in the shows never hurt anyone, as long as he's not winning the world title and stuff.


----------



## shandcraig

Chrome said:


> My thoughts too. A little comedy in the shows never hurt anyone, as long as he's not winning the world title and stuff.




I agree people are fussing a little to much here. Its going to be a competitive company and matches will be big time and intense. There is no reason why you cant have that with still different elements to your brand. Its wrestling after all. You want to be careful to not come off to bland like what ROH was for years just focusing on the competitive side .Lets not forget why the attitude era was so popular,Its because of the characters and entertainment of it. So mixing the importance of your world championship with that would be big

Having meaningful feuds,storylines and matches is important but dont forget the importance of balance


----------



## JPS

I don't really understand why Joey Ryan is singled out so often as someone destroying pro wrestling, makes me believe it is an element of herd mentality combined with the fact he is not afraid to argue back with his haters online.

There was stuff just as silly & illogical going on in the 80s and during the Monday Night Wars yet those times are celebrated as golden periods for US based wrestling by so many, including myself.

For example, one of the most respected performers in US pro wrestling of the last 30 years spent much of that time pretending to be a dead guy, why does he not get attacked by the same people for making wrestling a joke if they truly believe wrestling should be 100% serious and logical all the time?


----------



## shandcraig

Its auctlly a small percentage of wrestling fans online that hate him. Its a group that want one form of wrestling and dont except the bigger picture. The roster is already pretty wide range on different characters. 

Also a lot of people will end up just liking him once hes im aew on a big scale. Also probably insecure men that dont want to be caught seeing a guy do anything associated with the crotch


----------



## MC

shandcraig said:


> Its auctlly a small percentage of wrestling fans online that hate him. *Its a group that want one form of wrestling and dont except the bigger picture*. The roster is already pretty wide range on different characters.
> 
> Also a lot of people will end up just liking him once hes im aew on a big scale. Also probably insecure men that dont want to be caught seeing a guy do anything associated with the crotch


What an assumption. It's incorrect but it's an assumption nonetheless. 

It wouldn't be a problem if Joey Ryan was a good wrestler who also did comedy but no, he is a bad wrestler who also does bad comedy. Awful mix. If people don't like the guy, they don't like him. It doesn't make them WWE drones who never tried to watch anything outside of WWE. Hell, most of the people that don't like Ryan are the same people who are praising AEW signing Michael Nakazawa and are begging for AEW to sign Orange Cassidy, both who are comedy guys.


----------



## shandcraig

Lol im iust having fun. I'll give him a chance but its stupid to think 100 percent of the roster is going to be stars or popular but worth a try. We'll see when aew starts

All im saying is I'll give him a try . Theres other guys i dont like in aew too but im not fussing over it. I'll give them a shot in this promotion but probably wont be sold on them


----------



## patpat

Nakazawa is the best in the world hahaha , he is not just savage tho! He is very savage in his pomp and sometimes speaks the truth. That's why he is interesting , he is funny but not for the sake of it. Like I said if Joey can train and actually get a much work a lil bit on his character, then it's going to work for him , he is charismatic. Anyway cody and the boys aren't dumb if they see that he is hurting their product they will stop it, they aren't wwe they are not that big yet so they have to be a lot more careful. Also I think there are chance we might stop caring as long as he isn't involved in big matches, let him do things like being the librarian. There will be so much intensity , power , big talent trying to prove everyone wrong it's going to be impressive. A guy like Moxley ( dean ) I can see him being an absolute beat with creative freedom, he is maybe about to be the stone cold of our era, he got it. He was the most popular back in the shield , people forget that...


----------



## patpat

Nakamura incoming! Hahaha meltzer confirmed he basically has very few interest in a future in wwe and stays because his family loves Florida.


----------



## NXT Only

patpat said:


> Nakamura incoming! Hahaha meltzer confirmed he basically has very few interest in a future in wwe and stays because his family loves Florida.


Nice


----------



## Beatles123

MC said:


> What an assumption. It's incorrect but it's an assumption nonetheless.
> 
> It wouldn't be a problem if Joey Ryan was a good wrestler who also did comedy but no, he is a bad wrestler who also does bad comedy. Awful mix. If people don't like the guy, they don't like him. It doesn't make them WWE drones who never tried to watch anything outside of WWE. Hell, most of the people that don't like Ryan are the same people who are praising AEW signing Michael Nakazawa and are begging for AEW to sign Orange Cassidy, both who are comedy guys.


Well I find him to be very entertaining, aint that a bitch? :tommy


----------



## RiverFenix

I've never been a big comedy wrestling fan admittedly, but any act where the opponent has to go along with it to such an extend as being overpowered by a penis hold is asinine. It will kill AEW - nobody will take it seriously if it doesn't take itself seriously.


----------



## Cult03

Joey Ryan is half of the reason I think the whole wrestling revolution thing AEW is pulling is bullshit. He isn't a good wrestler but will get tv time over someone who is good because he's friends with The Elite. They're playing cliques and it will be their downfall.


----------



## TD Stinger

The best thing I can say about Ryan is that he’s a decent actor from his time in LU.

As a wrestler he’s nothing memorable to me. As a regular promo it’s the same. And while I get a good laugh from his shtick every once in awhile, it wears thin quickly for me.

So while I don’t think too highly of him, as a lower card novelty act, he’s fine. Anything more? No thanks.


----------



## Necrolust

I like Joey Ryan. Decent performer and at least a bit different instead of generic jacked wrestler #4473.

Is he the greatest comedy wrestler ever? No, by far not. And I don’t think he will compete for their top title, his gimmick isn’t suited for that and I think he knows it too. Ryan strikes me as someone who a) knows his limitations with this style and gimmick and b) tries to make the most of it. 

A good solid signing. Used correctly he can add a lot.


----------



## patpat

Cult03 said:


> Joey Ryan is half of the reason I think the whole wrestling revolution thing AEW is pulling is bullshit. He isn't a good wrestler but will get tv time over someone who is good because he's friends with The Elite. They're playing cliques and it will be their downfall.


 let's not go that fa when we haven't even seen out it will turn out or how he is gonna be used....


----------



## shandcraig

Lol we're limited of things to talk about in here. Any other subject we can get going


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> Lol we're limited of things to talk about in here. Any other subject we can get going


https://www.sescoops.com/jim-ross-provides-aew-negotiation-update/

"As we reported a few days ago, and as Jim Ross confirmed on ESPN, he is negotiating with All Elite Wrestling.

On this week’s Jim Ross Report, JR gives a status update on his AEW negotiations, and says to expect news shortly.

“We are talking to AEW. I’ve mentioned that before. They are an exciting young company,” says Ross.

As to a potential timeline for an announcement, JR sounds optimistic that he will be able to announce a deal with AEW in the coming days.

“When we get something finalized, which should be, I’m thinking, in the next few days at most, we’ll let everybody know,” says Ross.

“Life is good, man. When one door closes, another door opens, if you let it. And that’s my choice,” Ross says.

“Another door is opening, and if all goes well, knock on wood, everything’s cool. It’ going to be a good year.”

As to what potential role he might play with AEW, JR says he thinks he has something to offer in a couple of different areas.

“I’d like to think I can contribute to their success, either at ringside calling play-by-play, or behind the scenes,” JR says.

“Those details are all still being discussed.”


----------



## RiverFenix

Bryan Danielson re-signed with WWE in early September 2018. How much of a "thing" was AEW at that time? Was Khan talking with Cody and Bucks at that time? This thread pointing out trademarking was late November 2018. I wonder if Cody made any overtures to Bryan or if Bryan even knew AEW was potentially a thing. We're a week away from Daniel Bryan vs Kofi Kingston, but we could have been a month away from Bryan Danielson vs Kenny Omega. 

Though I would have certain fear that Bryan couldn't keep up with Omega anymore, especially the stiff style Omega wrestled in NJPW. I don't think Danielson vs Omega could compete/compare with Omega vs Ibushi and that would be the standard with fans would expect. And I'd worry for Bryan's health knowing he'd try to outdo Ibushi.


----------



## shandcraig

Erik. said:


> https://www.sescoops.com/jim-ross-provides-aew-negotiation-update/
> 
> "As we reported a few days ago, and as Jim Ross confirmed on ESPN, he is negotiating with All Elite Wrestling.
> 
> On this week’s Jim Ross Report, JR gives a status update on his AEW negotiations, and says to expect news shortly.
> 
> “We are talking to AEW. I’ve mentioned that before. They are an exciting young company,” says Ross.
> 
> As to a potential timeline for an announcement, JR sounds optimistic that he will be able to announce a deal with AEW in the coming days.
> 
> “When we get something finalized, which should be, I’m thinking, in the next few days at most, we’ll let everybody know,” says Ross.
> 
> “Life is good, man. When one door closes, another door opens, if you let it. And that’s my choice,” Ross says.
> 
> “Another door is opening, and if all goes well, knock on wood, everything’s cool. It’ going to be a good year.”
> 
> As to what potential role he might play with AEW, JR says he thinks he has something to offer in a couple of different areas.
> 
> “I’d like to think I can contribute to their success, either at ringside calling play-by-play, or behind the scenes,” JR says.
> 
> “Those details are all still being discussed.”




Its funny cus they also would have hired bruce pritchard i bet but wwe is worried so hiring everyone.

Ross does have wcw history though so and hes apparently pretty good with wrestlers behind the scenes.


I wonder how long AJ new contract is.I bet its a short one and most likely not 3 years unless they offered him crazy money


----------



## NXT Only

Cody dropped a huge hint on Road to DON

Also speaking of belts. I hope the tag titles resemble the WCW Tag Titles. I absolutely love those belts.


----------



## shandcraig

NXT Only said:


> Cody dropped a huge hint on Road to DON


What hint. Oh i see the gold hint lol. This company is really good at hyping the littlest thing, Impressed


----------



## Jokerface17

shandcraig said:


> What hint




Could be the roast of *** ****
Which I think is Jim Ross but not sure

Then at the end the seamstress asked him if he thought they should use gold/is there an issue with gold.


That’s all I got out of it.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Erik.

Definitely Cody vs. Dustin.

Though fuck me, I'd be excited to see Goldberg :lol

Can't wait to see that Alucard gear either.


----------



## patpat

Did you guys see the Kenny documentary and his interviews about it? Dave meltzer talked about it. This motherfucker is an absolute moneymaker, even the non wrestling fans loved him! He comes off as so damn likeable in his interview! And the women audience are gonna like him, I am 100% sure right now! :lol he is like the ultimate face of your company you would want, dude seems so fucking perfect as a wrestler, he can tell touching stories like the golden lover , being an asshole heel, being a badass I am the best in the world kind of guy. This man would have been an absolute success in wwe, he has everything, they would have pushed him and he would have come up as a star by himself. But I am so glad he is not there, they would have certainly put him with SNL the moment he would say he likes funny things....


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> Definitely Cody vs. Dustin.
> 
> Though fuck me, I'd be excited to see Goldberg <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Can't wait to see that Alucard gear either.


 I wouldn't even be surprised if they are misleading everyone and all those hints are fake. Don't forget they are internet guys and think like most of us , so they know everyone will go into it and dissect every single piece of info, why do I say that? Because they also did a MJF hint. Haha and on the blurred picture the guy didn't look like goldust too, it could be anyone!


----------



## Sin City Saint

patpat said:


> I wouldn't even be surprised if they are misleading everyone and all those hints are fake. Don't forget they are internet guys and think like most of us , so they know everyone will go into it and dissect every single piece of info, why do I say that? Because they also did a MJF hint. Haha and on the blurred picture the guy didn't look like goldust too, it could be anyone!


They hinted at Marty too on BTE awhile back (with Cody covering Marty’s face in pictures with MJF), definitely could be anyone.


----------



## Chrome

patpat said:


> *I wouldn't even be surprised if they are misleading everyone and all those hints are fake.* Don't forget they are internet guys and think like most of us , so they know everyone will go into it and dissect every single piece of info, why do I say that? Because they also did a MJF hint. Haha and on the blurred picture the guy didn't look like goldust too, it could be anyone!


Think that's what they're doing too, because they know people will be dissecting the clues like a scientist lol. Hopefully it ends up being Moxley.


----------



## shandcraig

Why the hell has noone signed barbi hayden yet


I like that Cody is coming out with different costums but id like to see him stick to something that brings out a character. I guess hes in a hard situation being in charge of everything though for on screen character/



Id love for him to stick to Solid snake as he could turn that into a character


----------



## Life010

Cody vs Dustin would be perfect on the first AEW show tribute to Dusty who tried to keep pro wrestling alive fighting Vince with JCP, Cody is doing the same thing at this moment with AEW.


----------



## cm-drunk

Hi guys, haven't been around in a while, but aew really has me excited to have a nice alternative, but I am worried about their viability. There are a few things I see that could spell doom for this promotion.

1) The roosters running the henhouse - When you have on air talent who are doubling as decision makers, you are doomed... see wcw if you don't beleive me. If they are kept away from booking/creative, this should be ok. However will they be? This worries me.

2) talent - as far as main event caliber talents go they only have jericho and omega. cody is great, but lets face it... unless he is cast into the perfect role(undashing comes to mind), he's an upper mid carder. Same for adam page( if packaged correctly he can be main event). The bucks are jobbers(in the context of a nationally recognized prime time world class wrestling promotion, anyway), and everyone else i've heard of is nothing close to an all rounder who can draw in the main event. so we have 4 (possible) main eventers and a bunch of undercard guys... I understand people can improve, and do over time, but this is not an overnight process. they need the right mentors. who do they have? using a national primetime tv deal as a classroom most likely means that it won't be renewed barring a miracle.

They need ambrose, ziggler(if packaged correctly can be face of the company imo), swagger w/ a manager and a couple hosses that can talk. also a legend for a gm would be a nice touch. I would definately want to bring booker t in some capacity because charisma.

3)management - we need paul heyman here. If aew wants to maintain a national primetime tv deal they need great creative, as well as PROPERLY packaged talent. There is no one better than heyman, and no one close to him. I realize they are gonna hire JR, and hopefully dutch mantel, which is a great start. but they really need paul e. plus he's a beast on color commentary. hopefully jericho will assume that role once he retires.

I know that i'm about to be bombarded with negative replys, but hope can only take you so far. You need concrete assets to put the number of eyes on the product that they will need to survive in the capacity they are striving for. Unless they make some big signings in the talent and management department I don't think their future is bright. This really saddens me because all of the top talent in the world is tied up in wwe's current joke of a product. such a waste.


----------



## Jman55

cm-drunk said:


> Hi guys, haven't been around in a while, but aew really has me excited to have a nice alternative, but I am worried about their viability. There are a few things I see that could spell doom for this promotion.
> 
> 1) The roosters running the henhouse - When you have on air talent who are doubling as decision makers, you are doomed... see wcw if you don't beleive me. If they are kept away from booking/creative, this should be ok. However will they be? This worries me.
> 
> 2) talent - as far as main event caliber talents go they only have jericho and omega. cody is great, but lets face it... unless he is cast into the perfect role(undashing comes to mind), he's an upper mid carder. Same for adam page( if packaged correctly he can be main event). The bucks are jobbers(in the context of a nationally recognized prime time world class wrestling promotion, anyway), and everyone else i've heard of is nothing close to an all rounder who can draw in the main event. so we have 4 (possible) main eventers and a bunch of undercard guys... I understand people can improve, and do over time, but this is not an overnight process. they need the right mentors. who do they have? using a national primetime tv deal as a classroom most likely means that it won't be renewed barring a miracle.
> 
> They need ambrose, ziggler(if packaged correctly can be face of the company imo), swagger w/ a manager and a couple hosses that can talk. also a legend for a gm would be a nice touch. I would definately want to bring booker t in some capacity because charisma.
> 
> 3)management - we need paul heyman here. If aew wants to maintain a national primetime tv deal they need great creative, as well as PROPERLY packaged talent. There is no one better than heyman, and no one close to him. I realize they are gonna hire JR, and hopefully dutch mantel, which is a great start. but they really need paul e. plus he's a beast on color commentary. hopefully jericho will assume that role once he retires.
> 
> I know that i'm about to be bombarded with negative replys, but hope can only take you so far. You need concrete assets to put the number of eyes on the product that they will need to survive in the capacity they are striving for. Unless they make some big signings in the talent and management department I don't think their future is bright. This really saddens me because all of the top talent in the world is tied up in wwe's current joke of a product. such a waste.


As someone who is also super excited but very slightly skeptical (hard not to be when expectations are so high for something not 100% proven though I am optimistic) allow me to respectfully respond to your points.

1) this is definitely a concern in terms of their success how capable the Elite are of putting their egos aside. They seem to genuinely love the business which should hopefully mean they can do so but this is something we can't say for sure till the show finally comes around I just have hope they wont make the same mistakes that the past is riddled with.

2) Talent is fine honestly. You have Omega Jericho and Cody to be the immediate main eventers (plus maybe PAC) (also I don't see Cody as a main eventer either but he has the following to justify it which is my point here), Bucks, SCU and the Lucha Bros to be the flag bearers of the tag division (though hopefully for me personally when the tag division has more depth the Lucha Bros split up cause I prefer them as singles guys) and the women's division admittedly is probably the weakest atm but it's slowly starting to take shape. You also have future stars in Hangman Page and unknown commodities who will want to prove themselves all filling the undercard. So there may be some question marks for the success of AEW but I don't think talent is one of them especially as I doubt they are done with signings at this moment in time.

3) This is the definition of a question mark as we will have to see how they present themselves and their talent but I don't actually think Paul is the right move as a creative mind he was one of the best but he should steer clear of business and nowadays even as a creative mind he still has some great ideas but also some poor ones (that millennial man promo or w/e it was for Ronda comes to mind) what they actually need is more people who are fresh to the business with 1 or 2 veteran minds to show them the ropes as it were. JR and you mentioning Dutch Mantell (don't remember that news) should be plenty for that type of role.

Not saying there isn't room for skepticism I wont be 100% convinced of them till I see results myself my points here are just to show why I'm optimistic they'll pull it off despite some skepticism.


----------



## cm-drunk

Jman55 said:


> As someone who is also super excited but very slightly skeptical (hard not to be when expectations are so high for something not 100% proven though I am optimistic) allow me to respectfully respond to your points.
> 
> 1) this is definitely a concern in terms of their success how capable the Elite are of putting their egos aside. They seem to genuinely love the business which should hopefully mean they can do so but this is something we can't say for sure till the show finally comes around I just have hope they wont make the same mistakes that the past is riddled with.
> 
> 2) Talent is fine honestly. You have Omega Jericho and Cody to be the immediate main eventers (plus maybe PAC) (also I don't see Cody as a main eventer either but he has the following to justify it which is my point here), Bucks, SCU and the Lucha Bros to be the flag bearers of the tag division (though hopefully for me personally when the tag division has more depth the Lucha Bros split up cause I prefer them as singles guys) and the women's division admittedly is probably the weakest atm but it's slowly starting to take shape. You also have future stars in Hangman Page and unknown commodities who will want to prove themselves all filling the undercard. So there may be some question marks for the success of AEW but I don't think talent is one of them especially as I doubt they are done with signings at this moment in time.
> 
> 3) This is the definition of a question mark as we will have to see how they present themselves and their talent but I don't actually think Paul is the right move as a creative mind he was one of the best but he should steer clear of business and nowadays even as a creative mind he still has some great ideas but also some poor ones (that millennial man promo or w/e it was for Ronda comes to mind) what they actually need is more people who are fresh to the business with 1 or 2 veteran minds to show them the ropes as it were. JR and you mentioning Dutch Mantell (don't remember that news) should be plenty for that type of role.
> 
> Not saying there isn't room for skepticism I wont be 100% convinced of them till I see results myself my points here are just to show why I'm optimistic they'll pull it off despite some skepticism.


I agree that pac can be main event. I forgot to mention that. Great look, great in ring, average on the mic. If they start him off as heel I can see a huge face run in his future. 

However imo it ends there. Most of these guys have already reached their ceiling. I hope that they have some big signings being kept under wraps, and plan to use the joey ryans etc as jobbers. career jobbers are something that has been sorely missing for far too long. using them in that capacity will give the fueds on the show more anticipation by showcasing the players vs the jobbers and save the big confrontations for ppv.

If thats what they are doing, then I think they will be successful in the context of talent. But if they plan on pushing some of these undercard guys that are just decent as far as all around package goes, the mass audience will not accept it. Honestly they need to find the next steve austin to pick up steam and gain significant market share, and I don't see anyone on the roster capable of that level of performance. If they don't find a guy like that, where are the ratings gonna come from? I'm not talking about hardcores like us but casuals, who are needed more than we are to be honest. 

As far as management, I havent hard anything about them bringing in dutch but I assume it's a no brainer. I also forgot to mention goldust, who I think would be great on the creative team and also as a commentator. dude is the funniest guy ever in wrestling imo. They will obviously be hiring him so thats awesome. I would steer clear of newbies though, look at the garbage wwe puts out. Their crap is written by failed tv writers so please keep people like that as far away as possible from a wrestling show. Maybe hire one or two for ideas only with veterans like jr , dutch goldust etc making the final decisions and the writers literally writing different stuff all day for the vets cherry pick. it could work i guess.

also forgot to mention: how will they fill a different arena weekly? This might be the biggest hurdle of them all but I forgot to mention it. are they only going to run the major cities in smaller or mid sized arenas? thats going to get tired quick. the other alternative is just to let people come in like impact but i fell like they wont generate the crowd reactions necessary to make the product feel like it has heat to the tv viewers. crowd reactions are very important to tv viewers because it keeps them engaged. if the crowd is deadd people will change the channel no matter how good their product is. how will they solve this problem?


----------



## PresidentGasman

Call me crazy but I think they might have Jericho become the First Champ and have Kenny chase him.


----------



## borlaser

Hey guys i'm reading for a while this thread (sorry for my bad english, im not from us or uk)

I think AEW did a great start but to ride on the hype they missed another press event in march.. with a another big announcement the wrestling world would talk about, i HOPE they gonna do it in april. Cause we have still nearly 2 month left for DON.

If AEW want to be a success they need tons of fans. the "internet", "indy" or "BTE" fans are enough to sell out a 15k arena 2-3 times a year but not enoug to get every week >1 Mio TV views and every week >5k people in the Arena.. for that the need CASUAL fans. People who not watching wrestling anymore, wwe fans who hate wwe, fans who doesn't like wrestling. they need f'n casual fans who also bring tons of money for merch.

But how they get casual fans?
I think they need to to 3 things: 1. BIG Tv deal 2. Main Stream stars and 3. Awesome Product 

If they have no big tv deal people can not see the show, if they have no big stars they dont get interest from casual fans, if they dont have a entertaining programm people gonna leave fast. 

So for me Omega, Cody and the bucks are NOT stars they are internet wrestling stars yeah but not mainstream stars. Omega is a future mainstream star and moneymaker but they need to build him in a big way..

I think they need to sign STARS. 1 Legend, 2 Mainstream Stars, 1 or 2 tag teams from wwe and 2 woman everyone know. 
if they have this they get the casual fans eyes on AEW and can build up page, omega, mjf,... with the other stars. 

They need to sign 1 of this Legends (For commentator, GM, a few segments, not matches): 
Hulk Hogan, Goldberg, Batista or Sting

they need to sign 2 of this mainstream stars:
CM Punk, Dean Ambrose, Randy Orton, Brock Lesnar (if i was tony i would offer him a deal he could not give away..)

1 or 2 of this tag teams:
Usos, Good Brothers, Revival

and 2 of this womans:
AJ Lee (would be huge), Eve, Melina, Kelly Kelly, McCool


if they get some of this former/current WWE guys they would easy get eyes on their show and build their own stars. if i were tony i would offer Lesnar, Punk, Goldberg, Usos and AJ Lee huge contracts. the roster is great so far but way to small for an weekly programm.


----------



## Jman55

cm-drunk said:


> I agree that pac can be main event. I forgot to mention that. Great look, great in ring, average on the mic. If they start him off as heel I can see a huge face run in his future.
> 
> However imo it ends there. Most of these guys have already reached their ceiling. I hope that they have some big signings being kept under wraps, and plan to use the joey ryans etc as jobbers. career jobbers are something that has been sorely missing for far too long. using them in that capacity will give the fueds on the show more anticipation by showcasing the players vs the jobbers and save the big confrontations for ppv.
> 
> If thats what they are doing, then I think they will be successful in the context of talent. But if they plan on pushing some of these undercard guys that are just decent as far as all around package goes, the mass audience will not accept it. Honestly they need to find the next steve austin to pick up steam and gain significant market share, and I don't see anyone on the roster capable of that level of performance. If they don't find a guy like that, where are the ratings gonna come from? I'm not talking about hardcores like us but casuals, who are needed more than we are to be honest.
> 
> As far as management, I havent hard anything about them bringing in dutch but I assume it's a no brainer. I also forgot to mention goldust, who I think would be great on the creative team and also as a commentator. dude is the funniest guy ever in wrestling imo. They will obviously be hiring him so thats awesome. I would steer clear of newbies though, look at the garbage wwe puts out. Their crap is written by failed tv writers so please keep people like that as far away as possible from a wrestling show. Maybe hire one or two for ideas only with veterans like jr , dutch goldust etc making the final decisions and the writers literally writing different stuff all day for the vets cherry pick. it could work i guess.
> 
> also forgot to mention: how will they fill a different arena weekly? This might be the biggest hurdle of them all but I forgot to mention it. are they only going to run the major cities in smaller or mid sized arenas? thats going to get tired quick. the other alternative is just to let people come in like impact but i fell like they wont generate the crowd reactions necessary to make the product feel like it has heat to the tv viewers. crowd reactions are very important to tv viewers because it keeps them engaged. if the crowd is deadd people will change the channel no matter how good their product is. how will they solve this problem?


Here's the thing I see your point about the talent in that a couple of them do have midcard written on them though a few of them are also complete unknowns to most people so giving those a chance to show themselves off could be the way to build a brand new star rather than relying on current ones as the current ones wont last forever. This isn't a guarantee but definitely what they should be aiming for while using their current stars and maybe 1 or 2 more big signings to get immediate interest at the start.

In terms of management if I were to bring in Goldust it would be as an agent/trainer especially in terms of teaching these talents the art of character work given that's always been his specialty in WWE (MJF being able to get out the bubble of generic dick head heel from some help from Dustin has potential albeit I only ever saw him on a couple of BTEs and All In so for all I know he's already out of said bubble). Also I feel a mixture of people who know the business and fresh faces who can learn from them while bringing in new ideas would be the way to go as sometimes the vets can be a bit old fashioned which doesn't always work (plus in terms of your point about WWE's writers let's not forget any idea they get needs to be approved by only one man and that's Vince for all we know he could be throwing out 50 great ideas a day :lol)

You have a good point about filling arenas though seeing as although they have this hype behind them they are still a start up they'd either need to go to smaller arenas to start or get a home base of sorts (ala NXT) while branching out with the PPVs while they built their name I'd have to assume as getting constant sell outs is not going to be easy. I am not the brightest in terms of this area though so someone who knows it better than me can say if I'm right about this


----------



## shandcraig

Jman55 said:


> Here's the thing I see your point about the talent in that a couple of them do have midcard written on them though a few of them are also complete unknowns to most people so giving those a chance to show themselves off could be the way to build a brand new star rather than relying on current ones as the current ones wont last forever. This isn't a guarantee but definitely what they should be aiming for while using their current stars and maybe 1 or 2 more big signings to get immediate interest at the start.
> 
> In terms of management if I were to bring in Goldust it would be as an agent/trainer especially in terms of teaching these talents the art of character work given that's always been his specialty in WWE (MJF being able to get out the bubble of generic dick head heel from some help from Dustin has potential albeit I only ever saw him on a couple of BTEs and All In so for all I know he's already out of said bubble). Also I feel a mixture of people who know the business and fresh faces who can learn from them while bringing in new ideas would be the way to go as sometimes the vets can be a bit old fashioned which doesn't always work (plus in terms of your point about WWE's writers let's not forget any idea they get needs to be approved by only one man and that's Vince for all we know he could be throwing out 50 great ideas a day :lol)
> 
> You have a good point about filling arenas though seeing as although they have this hype behind them they are still a start up they'd either need to go to smaller arenas to start or get a home base of sorts (ala NXT) while branching out with the PPVs while they built their name I'd have to assume as getting constant sell outs is not going to be easy. I am not the brightest in terms of this area though so someone who knows it better than me can say if I'm right about this




The last thing they need to do is stick to the same venue week after week or a studio.


----------



## cm-drunk

PresidentGasman said:


> Call me crazy but I think they might have Jericho become the First Champ and have Kenny chase him.


I hope they do. I hope they make it a heel teritory where a heel hold the title for the most part. the money is in the chase. have him win eventually and then get screwed out of it somehow, only to have to chase again. thats how you get a program hot. babyface teritories suck.



shandcraig said:


> The last thing they need to do is stick to the same venue week after week or a studio.


yeah thats really bush league. i dont see how they can run a different arena every week, probably gonna be a a 6 month tour rinse and repeat. thats 26 cities. I think its doable but getting the asses in seats in going to be so hard its not even funny. how are they going to handle promoting their show to get 5 -10k people in a different city every week? free blowjobs? they are going to need some kind of angle here.


----------



## cm-drunk

anyone have ideas for managers? I'd want DDP in there for sure.


----------



## Desecrated

I'd be more worried about the lack of news on a TV deal than the tapings and venues for TV. From what I've seen, the teasing for TV has just evapourated from what's been coming from Jericho & the Elite.

That being said, I don't think they'd be on air at the earliest by October but if good TV deals were still on the table, I think we'd have seen more suggesting it's a go ahead.

My guess is they've got only got the one good deal (not a great one either) on the table and it's reliant on contingencies such as Double or Nothing's success. Hopefully I'm wrong but we'd be seeing more going on if there was something valuable like prime-time TNT on the table.


----------



## The Wood

It doesn't make sense to sign a TV deal if you are going to get a lot more attention and have something to shop after Double or Nothing, and might even have a few big name stars jumping ship. If Jim Ross, Goldberg, Brock Lesnar, Randy Orton, The Usos, Dean Ambrose, Shinsuke Nakamura and/or CM Punk sign, then you're going to go into TV negotiations with far more bargaining power. 

TV is how this thing is going to make the Khans money. They can run a sustainable promotion with their money without a great TV deal, just for the heck of it, but if they can nudge their way upwards by having name recognition guys, a product that causes a lot of buzz and gets great reviews from test groups and can convince other offers to be placed on the table to make things competitive, then it could be the difference between $50 million a year, $100 million a year, all the way up to $200 million a year (which I don't think they're going to get, obviously). But that is where the industry leader placed the value of a shitty SmackDown.

If they can get a five-year deal for even just half of what WWE gets, then that $500 million will cover the Khans' investment right there. That's why signing something like a two-year deal for $50 million, just because it's there, is a hasty decision that doesn't put them in the best position possible when WWE is most vulnerable. It's a good deal compared to, say, what TNA would be on right now, but overall that's a difference of $400 million. That $400 million is going to cover more than AEW's overhead and their talent contracts.

I honestly think that if they prove they can run a good show and get some stars on board, they can probably negotiate something conditional for $125 million a year with a CW Network, TNT or TBS. Optimistically, I'd be trying to get much more, but that seems like a happy middle-ground for something relatively untested. If a network is going to air them, then they are going to be expected to get more than the average show. It seems that 900,000-1,000,000 viewers seems pretty normal for TNT/TBS and a lot of high performing shows on the CW Network get around 1.5 million. They can probably get away being a little lower rated, given that they would be cheap for live entertainment and be year-round, but given that you'd probably want to get at least one million, which is half of WWE's audience, and given that you'd probably expect even higher on CW and would be able to play them off each other, I don't think charging 5/8 of what WWE is worth is a completely unreasonable thing.


----------



## cm-drunk

Desecrated said:


> I'd be more worried about the lack of news on a TV deal than the tapings and venues for TV. From what I've seen, the teasing for TV has just evapourated from what's been coming from Jericho & the Elite.
> 
> That being said, I don't think they'd be on air at the earliest by October but if good TV deals were still on the table, I think we'd have seen more suggesting it's a go ahead.
> 
> My guess is they've got only got the one good deal (not a great one either) on the table and it's reliant on contingencies such as Double or Nothing's success. Hopefully I'm wrong but we'd be seeing more going on if there was something valuable like prime-time TNT on the table.


Yeah come to think of it any tv exec would be out of their mind to give an unproven product a prime time slot given the last company that tried to do this... tna. How are they gonna explain that away to a board of directors which probably doesn’t have a single fan on it? The only way they get anything close to prime time on a decent network is if they essentially provide the show for free. And even that is shaky at best.


----------



## Desecrated

The Wood said:


> It doesn't make sense to sign a TV deal if you are going to get a lot more attention and have something to shop after Double or Nothing, and might even have a few big name stars jumping ship. If Jim Ross, Goldberg, Brock Lesnar, Randy Orton, The Usos, Dean Ambrose, Shinsuke Nakamura and/or CM Punk sign, then you're going to go into TV negotiations with far more bargaining power.
> 
> TV is how this thing is going to make the Khans money. They can run a sustainable promotion with their money without a great TV deal, just for the heck of it, but if they can nudge their way upwards by having name recognition guys, a product that causes a lot of buzz and gets great reviews from test groups and can convince other offers to be placed on the table to make things competitive, then it could be the difference between $50 million a year, $100 million a year, all the way up to $200 million a year (which I don't think they're going to get, obviously). But that is where the industry leader placed the value of a shitty SmackDown.
> 
> If they can get a five-year deal for even just half of what WWE gets, then that $500 million will cover the Khans' investment right there. That's why signing something like a two-year deal for $50 million, just because it's there, is a hasty decision that doesn't put them in the best position possible when WWE is most vulnerable. It's a good deal compared to, say, what TNA would be on right now, but overall that's a difference of $400 million. That $400 million is going to cover more than AEW's overhead and their talent contracts.
> 
> I honestly think that if they prove they can run a good show and get some stars on board, they can probably negotiate something conditional for $125 million a year with a CW Network, TNT or TBS. Optimistically, I'd be trying to get much more, but that seems like a happy middle-ground for something relatively untested. If a network is going to air them, then they are going to be expected to get more than the average show. It seems that 900,000-1,000,000 viewers seems pretty normal for TNT/TBS and a lot of high performing shows on the CW Network get around 1.5 million. They can probably get away being a little lower rated, given that they would be cheap for live entertainment and be year-round, but given that you'd probably want to get at least one million, which is half of WWE's audience, and given that you'd probably expect even higher on CW and would be able to play them off each other, I don't think charging 5/8 of what WWE is worth is a completely unreasonable thing.


They'll need much more than good talent and success of DON for a deal worth more than even $50m p/a. Otherwise we'd see boxing and MMA on astronomical deals. WWE has got the history, brand strength and monopoly that took them so long to get a deal worth the value they got today. Vince has so many ties & relationships at Fox & NBC too. AEW would be very fortunate, and the network working with them would have to be running a section of their marketing to get near a tenth of that reach. It's why SpikeTV tried to buy a good stake of TNA as they are effectively running a portion of the business and without it, getting little of the reward.

Like I said, they've only got good/decent deals on the table right now. Like you said, they are hoping DON will boost it. But like cm-drunk said, they have nothing substantial under their belt that's worth money. Not even if they got a name like Punk.


----------



## cm-drunk

The Wood said:


> It doesn't make sense to sign a TV deal if you are going to get a lot more attention and have something to shop after Double or Nothing, and might even have a few big name stars jumping ship. If Jim Ross, Goldberg, Brock Lesnar, Randy Orton, The Usos, Dean Ambrose, Shinsuke Nakamura and/or CM Punk sign, then you're going to go into TV negotiations with far more bargaining power.
> 
> TV is how this thing is going to make the Khans money. They can run a sustainable promotion with their money without a great TV deal, just for the heck of it, but if they can nudge their way upwards by having name recognition guys, a product that causes a lot of buzz and gets great reviews from test groups and can convince other offers to be placed on the table to make things competitive, then it could be the difference between $50 million a year, $100 million a year, all the way up to $200 million a year (which I don't think they're going to get, obviously). But that is where the industry leader placed the value of a shitty SmackDown.
> 
> If they can get a five-year deal for even just half of what WWE gets, then that $500 million will cover the Khans' investment right there. That's why signing something like a two-year deal for $50 million, just because it's there, is a hasty decision that doesn't put them in the best position possible when WWE is most vulnerable. It's a good deal compared to, say, what TNA would be on right now, but overall that's a difference of $400 million. That $400 million is going to cover more than AEW's overhead and their talent contracts.
> 
> I honestly think that if they prove they can run a good show and get some stars on board, they can probably negotiate something conditional for $125 million a year with a CW Network, TNT or TBS. Optimistically, I'd be trying to get much more, but that seems like a happy middle-ground for something relatively untested. If a network is going to air them, then they are going to be expected to get more than the average show. It seems that 900,000-1,000,000 viewers seems pretty normal for TNT/TBS and a lot of high performing shows on the CW Network get around 1.5 million. They can probably get away being a little lower rated, given that they would be cheap for live entertainment and be year-round, but given that you'd probably want to get at least one million, which is half of WWE's audience, and given that you'd probably expect even higher on CW and would be able to play them off each other, I don't think charging 5/8 of what WWE is worth is a completely unreasonable thing.


Your dreaming. Wrestling fans don’t manage tv networks. Guys with mba’s and extensive business experience do. Even if high on crack, no board of directors is gonna give away a prime time slot AND 100 million to a startup company with no ratings history. They would be immensely lucky to get that slot and not a penny of revenue. And I doubt they will get that. If I’m an exec I’m thinking tna.... not good. They should look at sling Hulu etc and prove themselves there first.


----------



## patpat

If there wasn't any big TV deals on the table , Jericho would never never sign with them, neither would omega. I am pretty sure they do have the TV deal almost in hands as of now. There was news of cody being at the location of TNT times ago. The TV deal is the last thing that will be announced. Remember the leaks of their whole 2019 programs that leaked on internet. It said there will be events like fight for the fallen etc etc and then all out ( all in 2 in chicagi) I thought it was a fake leak. But what happens ?! Boom fight for the fallen and all in 2 in Chicago announced by omega. The leaks also said in October they would start their TNT programs on Tuesday, tursday night dynamite. With all the things confirmed from the leak I am confident the TV deal thing is pretty much confirmed. You would ask why TNT would take such a risk? Because when fox gave those 2 billions to wwe it suddenly raised the TV value of pro wrestling in the TV market. Even beyond the TV market. Simple as that, Dave also said that was the biggest TV deal since wcw. They have no rating history? ABSOLUTELY but they sold out twice , first 10k seats in 25 minutes and when they became aew they sold out 12k places in pretty much 5 minutes, it's also a huge argument when talking TV deal. The TV wont be stirring there saying , well "hardcore fans can fill 12k places" no , that's not how business works, it is based on potential, the potential of their product to catch an audience. 
Also saying guys like the bucks and cody are wild-card or even jobber, is absolutely nonsensical. They are the draw! The reason their arenas get sold out is because of them, the young bucks are known and wwe offered them very big contracts a lot of time. In term of tag team wrestling you cant get better than the bucks and the lucha bros , people are more knowledgable than you guys think , people know more than wwe. Also I disagree, no cody is not a mid card. He is a proven world wide star that was in the bullet club and became one of the biggest star in the indies making more money than he ever made in wwe. He handles himself, walk , talk like a star. He looks a bigger deal than most wrestlers. He looks like a big deal. 
As for them turning into some kind of klik, Tony Khan answered your question. Khan isn't a random fan, the guy is an absolute wrestling encyclopedia, so he knows a lot about wrestling, how it works , what can fuck you up, it's not Dixie Carter and he even said that just because the bucks and Kenny are the basement of this project doesn't mean they are going to be on top all the time and get all the spotlight. Even Kenny and the bucks wouldn't want that. They know they aren't wwe , they know if they fuck up they lose, right now they have NO EGO why? For the same reason Vince's ego was low during the wcw days, survival. They aren't big , they are starting they are trying to survive , they will do anything it takes to succeed, even if they have to take all the loss. Kenny is a guy that would accept to lose any day to put the new ones over, same for Jericho the bucks and pretty much everyone. They have the njpw mentality of "building stars" over and over again.


----------



## shandcraig

I wonder when they will have tickets for sale for all its coming summer events. DON had sales way before its event


----------



## cm-drunk

patpat said:


> If there wasn't any big TV deals on the table , Jericho would never never sign with them, neither would omega. I am pretty sure they do have the TV deal almost in hands as of now. There was news of cody being at the location of TNT times ago. The TV deal is the last thing that will be announced. Remember the leaks of their whole 2019 programs that leaked on internet. It said there will be events like fight for the fallen etc etc and then all out ( all in 2 in chicagi) I thought it was a fake leak. But what happens ?! Boom fight for the fallen and all in 2 in Chicago announced by omega. The leaks also said in October they would start their TNT programs on Tuesday, tursday night dynamite. With all the things confirmed from the leak I am confident the TV deal thing is pretty much confirmed. You would ask why TNT would take such a risk? Because when fox gave those 2 billions to wwe it suddenly raised the TV value of pro wrestling in the TV market. Even beyond the TV market. Simple as that, Dave also said that was the biggest TV deal since wcw. They have no rating history? ABSOLUTELY but they sold out twice , first 10k seats in 25 minutes and when they became aew they sold out 12k places in pretty much 5 minutes, it's also a huge argument when talking TV deal. The TV wont be stirring there saying , well "hardcore fans can fill 12k places" no , that's not how business works, it is based on potential, the potential of their product to catch an audience.
> Also saying guys like the bucks and cody are wild-card or even jobber, is absolutely nonsensical. They are the draw! The reason their arenas get sold out is because of them, the young bucks are known and wwe offered them very big contracts a lot of time. In term of tag team wrestling you cant get better than the bucks and the lucha bros , people are more knowledgable than you guys think , people know more than wwe. Also I disagree, no cody is not a mid card. He is a proven world wide star that was in the bullet club and became one of the biggest star in the indies making more money than he ever made in wwe. He handles himself, walk , talk like a star. He looks a bigger deal than most wrestlers. He looks like a big deal.
> As for them turning into some kind of klik, Tony Khan answered your question. Khan isn't a random fan, the guy is an absolute wrestling encyclopedia, so he knows a lot about wrestling, how it works , what can fuck you up, it's not Dixie Carter and he even said that just because the bucks and Kenny are the basement of this project doesn't mean they are going to be on top all the time and get all the spotlight. Even Kenny and the bucks wouldn't want that. They know they aren't wwe , they know if they fuck up they lose, right now they have NO EGO why? For the same reason Vince's ego was low during the wcw days, survival. They aren't big , they are starting they are trying to survive , they will do anything it takes to succeed, even if they have to take all the loss. Kenny is a guy that would accept to lose any day to put the new ones over, same for Jericho the bucks and pretty much everyone. They have the njpw mentality of "building stars" over and over again.


1) Whether or not they have a tv deal is up in the air. I'm scepticle because of the reasons listed in my earlier post. Jericho and omega could easily have signed because they beleive in tony khan and his family and if he assures them they will get tv thats probably good enough, as long as they get their money, which is substantial.

2) The leaks can easily be engineered. two things that you can control, such as fight for the fallen and all in two, and piggyback something you cant, such as a tnt deal, so it appears that tv is a lock because the shows are. this can easily be smoke and mirrors to boost their perceived value. I'm not taking this as fact. no way.

3) as to comparing a startup company which has no evidence of drawing any casual fans to wwe which is a media jugernaut, I don't think thats a fair comparison and no decent business man would either. All they have to do is mention tna and the argument is mute. wwe has as said above, built a monopoly over the business and long lasting relationships over a course of decades. decades. and they have hard data to back up their case which gives them leverage in negotiations. The windfall deals with fox etc have no doubt raised the value of live wrestling content, but thats the wwes content, which has a proven following with ratings, attendance and merchandise DATA to back it up. aew has no such data.

4) cody is an upper mid carder in the context of a nationally aired primetime wrestling product. You act like he's a huge star, and he is... on the indy scene. He;s just a big fish in a small pond. I applaud his business accumen for sure, and the guy thinks big. I admire that about him. But as far as a performer... he's good at everything but not great at anything. I'm not having him as a consistent top guy without a perfect character that he can really embrace. because without that, hes just upper mid card. not that theres anything wrong with that.

5) the bucks... where do I start. They can work, no doubt. But they have the presence of geeks, because they are geeks. They dont have that baddass aura that make you a draw... gravitas so to speak. sure they can draw in hardcore fans but casuals wouldn't take these guys seriously as tag team champs unless they push the underdog thing really hard and they can gain sympathy.

6) it seems like a lot of people are confusing drawing hardcore fans and equate that with drawing casual fans. these are not the same thing. we will watch and attend shows no matter what because we love wrestling. casuals need a steve austin or a rock to garner their interest. because lets face it if they already loved wrestling, they would be watching all the time like us. except they arent. They are interested in the characters. interesting and compelling characters paired with realistic hard hitting in ring performance is what will bring these guys to watch. that said i hope they adapt a stiffer style ala new japan. that will work. but if you think guys who would end up being midcard in wwe are all of a sudden going to become draws because the creative is better and the three letters are aew instead of wwe, your kidding yourselves. the fact that all in and don sold out almost immediatly tells me exactly who bought the tickets.... hardcore fans.


----------



## patpat

cm-drunk said:


> 1) Whether or not they have a tv deal is up in the air. I'm scepticle because of the reasons listed in my earlier post. Jericho and omega could easily have signed because they beleive in tony khan and his family and if he assures them they will get tv thats probably good enough, as long as they get their money, which is substantial.
> 
> 2) The leaks can easily be engineered. two things that you can control, such as fight for the fallen and all in two, and piggyback something you cant, such as a tnt deal, so it appears that tv is a lock because the shows are. this can easily be smoke and mirrors to boost their perceived value. I'm not taking this as fact. no way.
> 
> 3) as to comparing a startup company which has no evidence of drawing any casual fans to wwe which is a media jugernaut, I don't think thats a fair comparison and no decent business man would either. All they have to do is mention tna and the argument is mute. wwe has as said above, built a monopoly over the business and long lasting relationships over a course of decades. decades. and they have hard data to back up their case which gives them leverage in negotiations. The windfall deals with fox etc have no doubt raised the value of live wrestling content, but thats the wwes content, which has a proven following with ratings, attendance and merchandise DATA to back it up. aew has no such data.
> 
> 4) cody is an upper mid carder in the context of a nationally aired primetime wrestling product. You act like he's a huge star, and he is... on the indy scene. He;s just a big fish in a small pond. I applaud his business accumen for sure, and the guy thinks big. I admire that about him. But as far as a performer... he's good at everything but not great at anything. I'm not having him as a consistent top guy without a perfect character that he can really embrace. because without that, hes just upper mid card. not that theres anything wrong with that.
> 
> 5) the bucks... where do I start. They can work, no doubt. But they have the presence of geeks, because they are geeks. They dont have that baddass aura that make you a draw... gravitas so to speak. sure they can draw in hardcore fans but casuals wouldn't take these guys seriously as tag team champs unless they push the underdog thing really hard and they can gain sympathy.
> 
> 6) it seems like a lot of people are confusing drawing hardcore fans and equate that with drawing casual fans. these are not the same thing. we will watch and attend shows no matter what because we love wrestling. casuals need a steve austin or a rock to garner their interest. because lets face it if they already loved wrestling, they would be watching all the time like us. except they arent. They are interested in the characters. interesting and compelling characters paired with realistic hard hitting in ring performance is what will bring these guys to watch. that said i hope they adapt a stiffer style ala new japan. that will work. but if you think guys who would end up being midcard in wwe are all of a sudden going to become draws because the creative is better and the three letters are aew instead of wwe, your kidding yourselves. the fact that all in and don sold out almost immediatly tells me exactly who bought the tickets.... hardcore fans.


1) but for this to work we have to imply that khan actually blatantly lie to them and that Jericho and omega are so dumb they didn't get any kind of proof and believed him on words only. two assumptions , one we have no proof of : khan lying which would be dumb since they would turn on him later and fuck him up 
the second one : Jericho and omega and all the others -being dumb enough to believe him on words only. 
2) the problem is the leaks comes from the time when we just got the announcement of double or nothing. how the hell would you engender them doing a charity show called fight for the fallen? ( the leaks precise that too) , for all in too I can say yes it's possible but fight for the fallen? meh also I will try to find the leaks because there are others shows with the names that Cody is currently trying to buy the copyrights for. how do you even engineer all of that? 
3)but they don't give a fuck about wwe, they are not considering signing with wwe because wwe already got a deal. my point was the deals done by wwe with fox increased the value of pro wrestling in general on the tv market. that's how it works, tan NEVER sold out an arena of 10k places in 25 minutes , hell in fact all in was the first non wwe event to do that since the wow times. and double or nothing doing it in 5 minutes is EVEN more impressive actually, the simple fact that they did that means they already did something tna could never do lol, and they did it without even doing any tv.....they can reply that too lol. and by your logic no tv would ever pick up a starting show. but it does happen all the time, no exception here. bro wwe doing a fox deal increased the value of wrestling in general and the effect could even be seen on others promotions like roh and such. 
4) and here we will disagree, just because someone didn't go to the wwe doesn't mean he is "just" an upper mid card. because omega Ibushi Tanahashi are star and were never in wwe. he was in NJPW , and NJPW isn't the indy scene. period. it's just not, he started in the indy yes, and then went there and became a huge NJPW star which makes him a big star. he was part of one of the biggest faction in the world the Bullet Club there...so I see, but man it's just your personal judgement based on what you think of his abilities and etc, but that's not a fact. I am using the facts here, the promotions he has been to, how he started selling his name, and how he was in the arguably the 2nd biggest promotion in the world NJPW and was a top star there. just calling him a guy that did great in the indy is false on a factual standpoint. as for if you see him as a star or not, that's based on our personal opinions. 
5) here is my problems , everything you said about the bucks is just a baseless ultra subjective opinion. what do you mean they look like geeks? what does that mean? what are the criteria? what do you define as a badass? are the criteria to be badass universal? no absolutely no 
also your thing about him not being able to capture the casual fans is just a prediction. the so called "casual fans" loves the new days and are the new days any kind of badasss? no they are fun and entertaining, as for the whole geek thing I think that term is ridiculous and thrown when someone have no argument. they made a name for themselves, worked in the second biggest promotion in the world and became the biggest tag team there, where part of one of the biggest faction in the world ( the Bullet Club), they created a name for themselves and a brand based on it. they sell their merchandise and are doing very well. + the wwe was actually ready to offer a very big contract they refused, why? because they are with the lucha brothers considered some of the best tag team in the world. 
will they "draw" to what you call "casual" fans , I don't care because that term in itself is vague and is thrown around for shit and giggles a lot. people like fun, impressive things and like to be entertained. that's it. 
6) casual needs a steve austin or a rock to be watching? realllllyyyy? I am looking in the whole wwe and I see literally no one being on that level and they still get 2 millions viewers. `what about this, people just like a good and entertaining product, and if you have the right platform and get the exposure ( aka a good tv deal) then you will show people your good content and they will like it. hardcore fans r casual fans or not. I think people have locked themselves into these overcomplicated concept they can barely define themselves , but stopped seing things as they are. a tv show is followed because it is good , entertaining , fun, or has anything to offer; the reason Steve and rock became draws is because they have been made stars while being portrayed in an entertaining product. that's literally all there is to it, there is no mystic about it......


----------



## rbl85

cm-drunk said:


> 1) Whether or not they have a tv deal is up in the air. I'm scepticle because of the reasons listed in my earlier post. Jericho and omega could easily have signed because they beleive in tony khan and his family and if he assures them they will get tv thats probably good enough, as long as they get their money, which is substantial.
> 
> 2) The leaks can easily be engineered. two things that you can control, such as fight for the fallen and all in two, and piggyback something you cant, such as a tnt deal, so it appears that tv is a lock because the shows are. this can easily be smoke and mirrors to boost their perceived value. I'm not taking this as fact. no way.
> 
> 3) as to comparing a startup company which has no evidence of drawing any casual fans to wwe which is a media jugernaut, I don't think thats a fair comparison and no decent business man would either. All they have to do is mention tna and the argument is mute. wwe has as said above, built a monopoly over the business and long lasting relationships over a course of decades. decades. and they have hard data to back up their case which gives them leverage in negotiations. The windfall deals with fox etc have no doubt raised the value of live wrestling content, but thats the wwes content, which has a proven following with ratings, attendance and merchandise DATA to back it up. aew has no such data.
> 
> 4) cody is an upper mid carder in the context of a nationally aired primetime wrestling product. You act like he's a huge star, and he is... on the indy scene. He;s just a big fish in a small pond. I applaud his business accumen for sure, and the guy thinks big. I admire that about him. But as far as a performer... he's good at everything but not great at anything. I'm not having him as a consistent top guy without a perfect character that he can really embrace. because without that, hes just upper mid card. not that theres anything wrong with that.
> 
> 5) the bucks... where do I start. They can work, no doubt. But they have the presence of geeks, because they are geeks. *They dont have that baddass aura that make you a draw... gravitas so to speak.* sure they can draw in hardcore fans but casuals wouldn't take these guys seriously as tag team champs unless they push the underdog thing really hard and they can gain sympathy.
> 
> 6) it seems like a lot of people are confusing drawing hardcore fans and equate that with drawing casual fans. these are not the same thing. we will watch and attend shows no matter what because we love wrestling. casuals need a steve austin or a rock to garner their interest. because lets face it if they already loved wrestling, they would be watching all the time like us. except they arent. They are interested in the characters. interesting and compelling characters paired with realistic hard hitting in ring performance is what will bring these guys to watch. that said i hope they adapt a stiffer style ala new japan. that will work. but if you think guys who would end up being midcard in wwe are all of a sudden going to become draws because the creative is better and the three letters are aew instead of wwe, your kidding yourselves. the fact that all in and don sold out almost immediatly tells me exactly who bought the tickets.... hardcore fans.



Can you give me a wrestler in WWE who can do that ?


----------



## cm-drunk

rbl85 said:


> Can you give me a wrestler in WWE who can do that ?


Reigns, lesnar, joe , mojo if pushed correctly, andrade, otis if pushed correctly and repackaged, mcintyre if they can find some way to get him over and im surprised he isnt honestly, aleister black, luke harper if pushed, the list goes on.


----------



## Jokerface17

cm-drunk said:


> Reigns, lesnar, joe , mojo if pushed correctly, andrade, otis if pushed correctly and repackaged, mcintyre if they can find some way to get him over and im surprised he isnt honestly, aleister black, luke harper if pushed, the list goes on.




Mojo? Really?


----------



## rbl85

cm-drunk said:


> Reigns, lesnar, joe , mojo if pushed correctly, andrade, otis if pushed correctly and repackaged, mcintyre if they can find some way to get him over and im surprised he isnt honestly, aleister black, luke harper if pushed, the list goes on.



So you're basically telling me that those guys would be big stars if they weren't in WWE. XD


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

I hope Goldberg is the surprise. His run a couple years ago in WWE was great. Even at 50 he still looks more intimidating than anyone else currently in wrestling. The man oozes star presence.


----------



## cm-drunk

Jokerface17 said:


> Mojo? Really?


yes. as far as fundamentals go, he's big , athletic, has great intensity and can talk. he just doesn't have that special kind of confidence that allows you to connect with the crowd. 

Case in point take big e langston. he had all of those things too, but he also lacked the confidence that i refered to above and he didnt really connect. fast forward a few years later given his run with the new day he has built that confidence. If they break him away and put the rocket booster on him he will be huge, mark my words. he needs to make his character more serious obviously, but I can see him being a big draw if they position him properly.

mojo is in that same position that big e was in pre new day. he needs a catalyst to build that confidence to truly communicate with the crowd. If he finds it, and brushes up on his in ring, he can be a top guy, easily. he has all the tools he just has to bring it all together and brush up on a few things. If i were aew i'd be dying to get my hands on him.


----------



## cm-drunk

rbl85 said:


> So you're basically telling me that those guys would be big stars if they weren't in WWE. XD


the first 3 are already big stars. the others need more time to develop, but i was talking in terms of potential. still dont know whats missing with drew though. after he massively repackaged himself i thought he was instant top guy but for some reason no one seems to give a shit about him. he needs the right program, maybe like a ryback bully gimmick when he had his heel run.... btw ryback would be a huge get for aew. he was about to be top guy but vince pulled the plug because reasons?


----------



## cm-drunk

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I hope Goldberg is the surprise. His run a couple years ago in WWE was great. Even at 50 he still looks more intimidating than anyone else currently in wrestling. The man oozes star presence.


i would definately bring him in for a one off as a face at their wrestlemania so to speak. but the problem is who can work with him as heel? moxley? pac? they need some hosses.


----------



## The Wood

Desecrated said:


> They'll need much more than good talent and success of DON for a deal worth more than even $50m p/a. Otherwise we'd see boxing and MMA on astronomical deals. WWE has got the history, brand strength and monopoly that took them so long to get a deal worth the value they got today. Vince has so many ties & relationships at Fox & NBC too. AEW would be very fortunate, and the network working with them would have to be running a section of their marketing to get near a tenth of that reach. It's why SpikeTV tried to buy a good stake of TNA as they are effectively running a portion of the business and without it, getting little of the reward.
> 
> Like I said, they've only got good/decent deals on the table right now. Like you said, they are hoping DON will boost it. But like cm-drunk said, they have nothing substantial under their belt that's worth money. Not even if they got a name like Punk.


Sponsorships, advertisers, merchandising deals and all of that will help too. Deals with streaming services to air PPVs and specials and all that too. Competitive offers to drive it up and the guarantee of long-term investment (which they have with talent signed to multi-year deals). They want to run in WWE-sized arenas with WWE-level production, and WWE and UFC have driven up the price of that sort of content to admittedly ridiculous levels.

I really don't rate the WWE's history and brand strength as highly as other people do in jacking up the rights fees. I think it's more symptomatic of the state television is in, and its need to find content that is going to get people tuning in to a dying medium. This is the death rattle before everything changes forever.

If you give a fresh product the same accessibility with equal or greater aesthetic values to WWE to another promotion, there's no reason that it can't be a cable leader. There's nothing about WWE that ensures it is always going to be #1 or the only viable promotion. That's just the narrative this century. There's nothing special, and there's actually heaps problematic, about WWE, and $100 million p/hr p/yr is where they have set the value of content. Getting a product that gets 75% of SmackDown's viewership (which would be about 1.5 million, which you have to imagine would be a number a TBS would be aiming for if they get about 1 million with syndicated stuff), then paying 75% of what WWE charges is not ludicruous. Anything less than $150 million for that number would be a good deal. 

That being said, your number of $50 million feels about right, and an agreeable, low-pressure number from both parties. I really do think that smart negotiators could really drive that up though, which is why I think the deal is being held out on. Wait until the news reports coming out from DON to feel how viable it is as an entity. I think that's what they're doing. But they could always try a mutli-year deal with increasing sums. Start off at $50 million, go to $75 and then to $100. If the rumored amount of $100 million investment in this thing is correct, then hey, that's not too bad at all, and might even be preferable to asking for $150 or whatever, and then feeling the need to really perform right out of the gate. I just don't think people appreciate how opportune this time period is to be entering into this sort of environment, with WWE hitting oil while every other metric is going down and they are locked into commitments for 3-5 years. 



cm-drunk said:


> Your dreaming. Wrestling fans don’t manage tv networks. Guys with mba’s and extensive business experience do. Even if high on crack, no board of directors is gonna give away a prime time slot AND 100 million to a startup company with no ratings history. They would be immensely lucky to get that slot and not a penny of revenue. And I doubt they will get that. If I’m an exec I’m thinking tna.... not good. They should look at sling Hulu etc and prove themselves there first.


And many of the executives in position to make decisions may have been growing up in the late 90's, when wrestling was cool. ;-)

You're not an exec, and this is not TNA. The Khans have far more capital than TNA ever did, and they are legitimate sports operators with legitimate connections. They have also shown a long-term commitment to delivering a product that can be financed. They have stars with some television profile signed on to multi-year deals and are booking live events that are being attended well. They will have business metrics available to them after DON, and the TV networks themselves have a ratings history. If you're going to put something on, then you can hopefully expect that it will be in line with your station's number of viewers.

Tony Khan also probably understands the importance of appearances. Hence why they aren't starting with tiny venues and doing the "bingo hall" thing. They don't want to settle for Pursuit TV just because it's TV of a sort. They understand that the relationship between a platform, a promotion and the viewer is important to tying together the credibility of an operation, and that the aesthetics of having 10,000 people in a building is very different to having the same fans spitting saliva on a roaming camera trying hard not to show how small the building is. 

It's a risk only the sense that it's true that people may not watch it because wrestling isn't cool and has a stigma. That's why the stars are so damn important. They're important for the faith of the executives, and getting people into the buildings, and keeping eyeballs glued on TV. They're crucial to developing merchandising deals and possibly getting a video game eventually launched. All these potential revenue streams are pathways that executives need to see, and that is what AEW is cultivating and waiting for the feedback from DON and seeing which talent are available after April this year. And it's why they haven't announced that they've signed on with Destination America for no profit.

People forget that Shad Khan is rich enough to buy a lot of stations outright, haha. They can afford to run AEW for as long as they want to. That's also reassuring and something that separates it from TNA. If they want a slot on TBS, they could fucking buy the slot, just for the prestige of being there and things would be fine. They're not going to do that obviously, but I think the doom and gloom around this subject is a bit ridiculous. This is a far more credible project than people realize, and that's far more important to a lot of these network executives than whether or not they have a history of running shows yet. A lot of things they put on television never have a history of running shows. I mean, every TV pilot is essentially that. 

Funny username, by the way.


----------



## cm-drunk

The Wood said:


> Sponsorships, advertisers, merchandising deals and all of that will help too. Deals with streaming services to air PPVs and specials and all that too. Competitive offers to drive it up and the guarantee of long-term investment (which they have with talent signed to multi-year deals). They want to run in WWE-sized arenas with WWE-level production, and WWE and UFC have driven up the price of that sort of content to admittedly ridiculous levels.
> 
> I really don't rate the WWE's history and brand strength as highly as other people do in jacking up the rights fees. I think it's more symptomatic of the state television is in, and its need to find content that is going to get people tuning in to a dying medium. This is the death rattle before everything changes forever.
> 
> If you give a fresh product the same accessibility with equal or greater aesthetic values to WWE to another promotion, there's no reason that it can't be a cable leader. There's nothing about WWE that ensures it is always going to be #1 or the only viable promotion. That's just the narrative this century. There's nothing special, and there's actually heaps problematic, about WWE, and $100 million p/hr p/yr is where they have set the value of content. Getting a product that gets 75% of SmackDown's viewership (which would be about 1.5 million, which you have to imagine would be a number a TBS would be aiming for if they get about 1 million with syndicated stuff), then paying 75% of what WWE charges is not ludicruous. Anything less than $150 million for that number would be a good deal.
> 
> That being said, your number of $50 million feels about right, and an agreeable, low-pressure number from both parties. I really do think that smart negotiators could really drive that up though, which is why I think the deal is being held out on. Wait until the news reports coming out from DON to feel how viable it is as an entity. I think that's what they're doing. But they could always try a mutli-year deal with increasing sums. Start off at $50 million, go to $75 and then to $100. If the rumored amount of $100 million investment in this thing is correct, then hey, that's not too bad at all, and might even be preferable to asking for $150 or whatever, and then feeling the need to really perform right out of the gate. I just don't think people appreciate how opportune this time period is to be entering into this sort of environment, with WWE hitting oil while every other metric is going down and they are locked into commitments for 3-5 years.
> 
> 
> 
> And many of the executives in position to make decisions may have been growing up in the late 90's, when wrestling was cool. ;-)
> 
> You're not an exec, and this is not TNA. The Khans have far more capital than TNA ever did, and they are legitimate sports operators with legitimate connections. They have also shown a long-term commitment to delivering a product that can be financed. They have stars with some television profile signed on to multi-year deals and are booking live events that are being attended well. They will have business metrics available to them after DON, and the TV networks themselves have a ratings history. If you're going to put something on, then you can hopefully expect that it will be in line with your station's number of viewers.
> 
> Tony Khan also probably understands the importance of appearances. Hence why they aren't starting with tiny venues and doing the "bingo hall" thing. They don't want to settle for Pursuit TV just because it's TV of a sort. They understand that the relationship between a platform, a promotion and the viewer is important to tying together the credibility of an operation, and that the aesthetics of having 10,000 people in a building is very different to having the same fans spitting saliva on a roaming camera trying hard not to show how small the building is.
> 
> It's a risk only the sense that it's true that people may not watch it because wrestling isn't cool and has a stigma. That's why the stars are so damn important. They're important for the faith of the executives, and getting people into the buildings, and keeping eyeballs glued on TV. They're crucial to developing merchandising deals and possibly getting a video game eventually launched. All these potential revenue streams are pathways that executives need to see, and that is what AEW is cultivating and waiting for the feedback from DON and seeing which talent are available after April this year. And it's why they haven't announced that they've signed on with Destination America for no profit.
> 
> People forget that Shad Khan is rich enough to buy a lot of stations outright, haha. They can afford to run AEW for as long as they want to. That's also reassuring and something that separates it from TNA. If they want a slot on TBS, they could fucking buy the slot, just for the prestige of being there and things would be fine. They're not going to do that obviously, but I think the doom and gloom around this subject is a bit ridiculous. This is a far more credible project than people realize, and that's far more important to a lot of these network executives than whether or not they have a history of running shows yet. A lot of things they put on television never have a history of running shows. I mean, every TV pilot is essentially that.
> 
> Funny username, by the way.


i dont agree with everything you said.. but you have renewed my hope to an extent. well argued. being a ceo myself i was approaching this the way i would from a business standpoint. i would want more data but if the khans can use their name value as a substitute and someone beleives in them whos making decisions... why not? that said it will be really difficult to fill large arenas at this stage so they need to figure something out there.


----------



## The Wood

cm-drunk said:


> i dont agree with everything you said.. but you have renewed my hope to an extent. well argued. being a ceo myself i was approaching this the way i would from a business standpoint. i would want more data but if the khans can use their name value as a substitute and someone beleives in them whos making decisions... why not? that said it will be really difficult to fill large arenas at this stage so they need to figure something out there.


It's nice to talk to some people with some reasonable perspectives. You're taking a pretty realistic approach, honestly -- I may be too optimistic. Even if there is the potential there, it would probably require some hubris to reach that potential, but hey, I'm hopeful too, haha.


----------



## rbl85

cm-drunk said:


> *the first 3 are already big stars.* the others need more time to develop, but i was talking in terms of potential. still dont know whats missing with drew though. after he massively repackaged himself i thought he was instant top guy but for some reason no one seems to give a shit about him. he needs the right program, maybe like a ryback bully gimmick when he had his heel run.... btw ryback would be a huge get for aew. he was about to be top guy but vince pulled the plug because reasons?


They're so big that less and less people watch them


----------



## cm-drunk

rbl85 said:


> They're so big that less and less people watch them


they do the best they can given the constraints placed on them given the pg rating and vince being quasi senile. if you are going to tell me that theres someone out there who draws more women and children than reigns, more casuals in general than brock, and has a better aura , mic skills and in ring than joe as a total package your flat out delusional and theres nothing to say. I feel like a geek even replying to this nonsense tbh.


----------



## patpat

What is the point of aew if people want them just to be full of wwe guys? Isn't that what killed tna?....
And as for the people listed, apart from Lesnar NONE of them is a draw, and saying that they can be s draw if booked well while denying that to people that have proven to draw outside of wwe is lol.. not everyone has to be a badasss, but they all have compelling characters, sorry but calling the young bucks robbers is just reading everything from a wwe standpoint. Which is not the thing to do considering they cant create any new star and were ready to offer a huge tone of money to the young jobbers bucks


----------



## cm-drunk

rbl85 said:


> They're so big that less and less people watch them


they do the best they can given the constraints placed on them given the pg rating and vince being quasi senile. if you are going to tell me that theres someone out there who draws more women and children than reigns, more casuals in general than brock, and has a better aura , mic skills and in ring than joe as a total package your flat out delusional and theres nothing to say. I feel like a geek even replying to this nonsense tbh.

But you unknowingly make a great point, which is that we need aew to succeed. If you have guys that present themselves on and perform at the level that they do and less and less people are tuning in, which is true, there is a serious problem with the company they are working for. they have the greatest roster ever assembled in history(barring wcw at its peak and wwe in the late 90's early 2000's), yet they continue to lose viewers. why? the booking is bad, and the creative is castrated along with the talents ability to be themselves. 

1) where are the jobbers? you need to have two classes of wrestlers. stars and jobbers. you have your undercard stars, your midcard stars and your main event stars. the stars only should be fighting jobbers on tv, interacting in other, non match ways with the other star(s) they are feuding with. stars should only be having matches with other stars on ppv(with an occasional big tv main event), and when they do it will feel special. the stars are supposed to straight up steamroll the jobbers. i mean absolutely destroy them. if you want to have a good long match on tv, you can pit other jobbers against eachother(who do need to have personalitys and can work obv), or occasionally have two stars collide but almost never if they are fueding. you save the important matches for ppv or big shows. 

wwe doesnt do this. they take guys who could be stars, and have them all colide on tv with this 50/50 booking crap and these screwy finishes. it ends up killing any potential star power they might have by overexposing and cheapening them and renders them almost useless. if you arent booked like a somebody your a nobody, plain and simple. anything in between does not draw. thats why undercarders should fued with undercarders, etc. wcw knew this and they did it well. 

2) the storylines and performers have no heat. part of that is 1) , but the other part is how their storylines and content are handcuffed by having a pg rating and a fucking 70 year old running the show. no blood? not even for a big blowoff? Ever wonder why everything is scripted? its not about what they are afraid they wont say, its about what they are afraid they will say. as a result, people aren't expressing themselves naturally so no one believes or cares about what they are saying. If you like a woman, and you write up a script and read it to her, how likely are you to get a date? its not happening because she wont beleive what your saying, its not genuine, its recited. the same is true for tv viewers. people are drawn to and beleive impassioned speeches. unless they have wrestlers that are juliard level actors, this simply isnt going to go over well. 

so we have a watered down product with watered down talent and watered down booking performing watered down simulated violence. Gee, I wonder why no one gives a shit anymore???


----------



## patpat

cm-drunk said:


> rbl85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're so big that less and less people watch them
> 
> 
> 
> they do the best they can given the constraints placed on them given the pg rating and vince being quasi senile. if you are going to tell me that theres someone out there who draws more women and children than reigns, more casuals in general than brock, and has a better aura , mic skills and in ring than joe as a total package your flat out delusional and theres nothing to say. I feel like a geek even replying to this nonsense tbh.
Click to expand...

 bro every single one in this roster could be larger than life or at least could be more than what they are if they had the creative freedom and the constraint were removed. So naming only these guys is based on 1) your personal preference and 2) the fact that some are the most pushed in the roster. Reigns is pushed like a monster and did 4 wrestlemania main event, if he doesn't draw even a little bit then sorry but he is an absolute failure, all the guys would want to get a spot like that and I am sure some of them would draw a lot more than him if placed in this spot. As for Lesnar no, he isn't drawing that much anymore, know why? Because he is been doing the same shit for years and people are bored and unimpressed, he doesn't move the ratings by an inch anymore ( you can go to the rating thread to check). And what does it take to draw women and kid? Well being good looking and having a super hero like character... but even that failed to a certain extent with Roman at some point. For cena you could always hear the women on one side supporting him and the men being him. For reigns people were playing beach ball during his match with the "oh so drawing" Lesnar. 
The environment of pro wrestling is changing, what being a star meant yesterday isn't the same as today. I actually agree they should bring some names, but only for people like Mosley and maybe punk. Filling your roster with big names in an attempt to "draw" was already done by TNA and it miserably failed. You also need to create your stars and present something to people that will make them feel your company is different. Or just like tna wwe-lit is what you will be called. I wouldn't mind if they can also get some big Japanese names because they are people that could bring something new to the table. I expected ibushi but I don't think he is coming. Goldberg , yes he would bring the buzz but what else? What can he do LOMG TERM? Dude had the wwe shape his fight in all the way they could because he can barely fight for more than 8 minutes anymore, you don't build a solid company on goldberg. Now making him something like the general manager of the show? Right! That could work, but as a fighter he is done....people get intimidated by his presence and when they realized he cant handle a 10 minutes fight everyone goes meh. It happened in wwe, he was a flop because the people turned on him, he was boring. 
A good mix of well known talents with new people that have the potential. I can tell you someone like kylie Rae has a very very huge potential as a big star , she is not only a monster in ring, she can talk better than most women you would see in tna or wwe, and her character is extremely joyful and compelling without being turned into a joke. Also been trained by Booker t so you have some kind of legitimacy behind her, I am sure a lot would love to discover her, and others have this potential , hangman Adam page, just because you don't know them doesn't mean the potential isn't there. But what is sure is that , the "full your roster with well known big name to attract" ideology , miserably failed once, and I have no doubt it would fail twice.
I agree with your take on why the wwe makes their talent fail with 50/50 booking also still good to talk with someone much more pessimistic than we are here, still great and give a good conversation. Let's all wait and hope they succeed because we cant stick to the wwe product lol


----------



## cm-drunk

patpat said:


> bro every single one in this roster could be larger than life or at least could be more than what they are if they had the creative freedom and the constraint were removed. So naming only these guys is based on 1) your personal preference and 2) the fact that some are the most pushed in the roster. Reigns is pushed like a monster and did 4 wrestlemania main event, if he doesn't draw even a little bit then sorry but he is an absolute failure, all the guys would want to get a spot like that and I am sure some of them would draw a lot more than him if placed in this spot. As for Lesnar no, he isn't drawing that much anymore, know why? Because he is been doing the same shit for years and people are bored and unimpressed, he doesn't move the ratings by an inch anymore ( you can go to the rating thread to check). And what does it take to draw women and kid? Well being good looking and having a super hero like character... but even that failed to a certain extent with Roman at some point. For cena you could always hear the women on one side supporting him and the men being him. For reigns people were playing beach ball during his match with the "oh so drawing" Lesnar.
> The environment of pro wrestling is changing, what being a star meant yesterday isn't the same as today. I actually agree they should bring some names, but only for people like Mosley and maybe punk. Filling your roster with big names in an attempt to "draw" was already done by TNA and it miserably failed. You also need to create your stars and present something to people that will make them feel your company is different. Or just like tna wwe-lit is what you will be called. I wouldn't mind if they can also get some big Japanese names because they are people that could bring something new to the table. I expected ibushi but I don't think he is coming. Goldberg , yes he would bring the buzz but what else? What can he do LOMG TERM? Dude had the wwe shape his fight in all the way they could because he can barely fight for more than 8 minutes anymore, you don't build a solid company on goldberg. Now making him something like the general manager of the show? Right! That could work, but as a fighter he is done....people get intimidated by his presence and when they realized he cant handle a 10 minutes fight everyone goes meh. It happened in wwe, he was a flop because the people turned on him, he was boring.
> A good mix of well known talents with new people that have the potential. I can tell you someone like kylie Rae has a very very huge potential as a big star , she is not only a monster in ring, she can talk better than most women you would see in tna or wwe, and her character is extremely joyful and compelling without being turned into a joke. Also been trained by Booker t so you have some kind of legitimacy behind her, I am sure a lot would love to discover her, and others have this potential , hangman Adam page, just because you don't know them doesn't mean the potential isn't there. But what is sure is that , the "full your roster with well known big name to attract" ideology , miserably failed once, and I have no doubt it would fail twice.
> I agree with your take on why the wwe makes their talent fail with 50/50 booking also still good to talk with someone much more pessimistic than we are here, still great and give a good conversation. Let's all wait and hope they succeed because we cant stick to the wwe product lol


see above i think we agree on more than you think.

I agree about hangman, i think hes a future main eventer as i said earlier.

tna never poached top wwe talent. 50-60 year olds dont count. the only top guys they ever had were angle joe and aj. i might be missing one or two but you can only do so much with 3 stars.

i agree about unknowns, but you cant position them at the top out of the gate. you start them low or mid card and move them up based on performance and crowd reaction. if you want to try them in the main event they have to be working with an established guy until they themselves are established. we need casual asses to fill 10k seats consistently. 

i would try to get ambrose , mojo rawley(repackaged), ziggler(repackaged) , swagger with ddp as his manager, the usos, and nakamura(repackaged). goldberg for a one off, and maybe cm punk for a one off. punk is a risk though. he's self centered, has a big mouth, and is frankly a risk especially for a startup company. god forbid little baby punk doesn't like something with how he's handled or his pay or any myriad of other things that might soil his diapers and watch him trash the company and bring all kinds of negative pr or god forbid no show an important appearance. they aren't secure enough yet for that kind of risk.

these wwe guys are good for the company but i dont blame you for being scepticle given how neutered they are. the only person they know how to present right is db and thats only because vince has a hard on for him, as he should. i guarantee db write his own material and has some level of creative control. its impossible to be as effective otherwise.


----------



## patpat

cm-drunk said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> bro every single one in this roster could be larger than life or at least could be more than what they are if they had the creative freedom and the constraint were removed. So naming only these guys is based on 1) your personal preference and 2) the fact that some are the most pushed in the roster. Reigns is pushed like a monster and did 4 wrestlemania main event, if he doesn't draw even a little bit then sorry but he is an absolute failure, all the guys would want to get a spot like that and I am sure some of them would draw a lot more than him if placed in this spot. As for Lesnar no, he isn't drawing that much anymore, know why? Because he is been doing the same shit for years and people are bored and unimpressed, he doesn't move the ratings by an inch anymore ( you can go to the rating thread to check). And what does it take to draw women and kid? Well being good looking and having a super hero like character... but even that failed to a certain extent with Roman at some point. For cena you could always hear the women on one side supporting him and the men being him. For reigns people were playing beach ball during his match with the "oh so drawing" Lesnar.
> The environment of pro wrestling is changing, what being a star meant yesterday isn't the same as today. I actually agree they should bring some names, but only for people like Mosley and maybe punk. Filling your roster with big names in an attempt to "draw" was already done by TNA and it miserably failed. You also need to create your stars and present something to people that will make them feel your company is different. Or just like tna wwe-lit is what you will be called. I wouldn't mind if they can also get some big Japanese names because they are people that could bring something new to the table. I expected ibushi but I don't think he is coming. Goldberg , yes he would bring the buzz but what else? What can he do LOMG TERM? Dude had the wwe shape his fight in all the way they could because he can barely fight for more than 8 minutes anymore, you don't build a solid company on goldberg. Now making him something like the general manager of the show? Right! That could work, but as a fighter he is done....people get intimidated by his presence and when they realized he cant handle a 10 minutes fight everyone goes meh. It happened in wwe, he was a flop because the people turned on him, he was boring.
> A good mix of well known talents with new people that have the potential. I can tell you someone like kylie Rae has a very very huge potential as a big star , she is not only a monster in ring, she can talk better than most women you would see in tna or wwe, and her character is extremely joyful and compelling without being turned into a joke. Also been trained by Booker t so you have some kind of legitimacy behind her, I am sure a lot would love to discover her, and others have this potential , hangman Adam page, just because you don't know them doesn't mean the potential isn't there. But what is sure is that , the "full your roster with well known big name to attract" ideology , miserably failed once, and I have no doubt it would fail twice.
> I agree with your take on why the wwe makes their talent fail with 50/50 booking also still good to talk with someone much more pessimistic than we are here, still great and give a good conversation. Let's all wait and hope they succeed because we cant stick to the wwe product lol
> 
> 
> 
> see above i think we agree on more than you think.
> 
> I agree about hangman, i think hes a future main eventer as i said earlier.
> 
> tna never poached top wwe talent. 50-60 year olds dont count. the only top guys they ever had were angle joe and aj. i might be missing one or two but you can only do so much with 3 stars.
> 
> i agree about unknowns, but you cant position them at the top out of the gate. you start them low or mid card and move them up based on performance and crowd reaction. if you want to try them in the main event they have to be working with an established guy until they themselves are established. we need casual asses to fill 10k seats consistently.
> 
> i would try to get ambrose , mojo rawley(repackaged), ziggler(repackaged) , swagger with ddp as his manager, the usos, and nakamura(repackaged). goldberg for a one off, and maybe cm punk for a one off. punk is a risk though. he's self centered, has a big mouth, and is frankly a risk especially for a startup company. god forbid little baby punk doesn't like something with how he's handled or his pay or any myriad of other things that might soil his diapers and watch him trash the company and bring all kinds of negative pr or god forbid no show an important appearance. they aren't secure enough yet for that kind of risk.
> 
> these wwe guys are good for the company but i dont blame you for being scepticle given how neutered they are. the only person they know how to present right is db and thats only because vince has a hard on for him, as he should. i guarantee db write his own material and has some level of creative control. its impossible to be as effective otherwise.
Click to expand...

 pretty much this I would start hangman as a midcarder and yes, starting people like kylie low can be good. You let them impress the crowd and they grow bigger. 
I agree with basically all the name 
Punk for a one more time with a guy like Kenny omega can be huge. Just the idea of it can sell a stadium I Chicago, the best in the world vs the best in the world with a huge poster of punk and omega facing each others is absolute money since they are both huge stars. 
I would take Moxley OBVIOUSLY! this guy has so much talent ! Remember back in the shield when he was the most popular.! What they did to his character is horrible, a guy like Moxley is perfect to do a kind of "classic" rivalry with cody. The boss ( cody, the executive that still wrestle) vs the wild man that follows no rule, it's old but it always work. 
And yes! Swagger is a guy that I don't see mentioned a lot, but his mma background could actually help bringing more diversity, he is much more than a "wwe guy" , he proved himself in mma. At a moment I was ok with Ziggler too but as time pass and considering he doesn't seem to intend to leave , I lost interest in the guy. I don't think he had that "wild wolf" mentality anymore. And obviously Nakamura too, but not the wwe version the real badass nakamura, dude was a legend in njpw how he ended up like that is even more surprising to me. And the usos are one of the best tag team in the world , like their dad rikishi said , they proved everything in wwe. They have the Samoan heritage. But the reason i would pick the usos isn't because they were wwe guys or even samoan or anything, but because there characters would write itself automatically, guys that proved everything in the wwe , but now want to prove to the world and themselves they can succeed outside and be the best. Definitely worthy names, they have a lot more potential than wwe let it out. They have incredible mic skill, good workers and have the background. Yes Bryan writes his own things. Which will basically be the case for most aew guys, the moment I really thought "it's different this time" is when i listened to Tony Khan's interview he is extremely knowledgeable about wrestling and isn't just a fan like Dixie shit but actually in the interview he explains to you how and why this and this worked in wcw , and all of that. I also loved that he basically said the bucks and cody better not expect to be the end all. He wants something long term so they will have to take the pins. Which I don't think they disagree with, they all try to survive in an environment where they have to probe something so their ego and bs taking over? For now we are safe from that. 
He also said they already started writing the rivalries and even for people that have not signed yet but will. And said the talents themselves have a very strong say and have artistic freedom while being limited to a certain extent of course. That's after this interview I said, ok now it's not some retard like Dixie Carter. 
For nakamura I actually want him so much because i have seen the real nakamura and people wouldn't even recognize him if they saw his njpw stuff. 
Also aew shouldn't go further PC like wwe, of course they will have to do it a bit to get mainstream attention ( which Kenny already did with his golden lovers story, the greatest talent on earth being so good at interview in the ring and being bi! Even if they don't use it as a selling point will have an impact) 
But they should force all their characters to be PC like wwe does, Moxley isn't PC he is a bastard no fuck given that used to smoke cigarettes on his way to the ring ( of course he changed his ways today but I think he wants his character to be like that.) 
As for mojo I don't know man, wwe turned him into such a joke , even if he tries hard I will always have this image....but totally repackaged? Maybe and the revival too all these guys haven't been in for too long so they can actually change their trajectory and make people forget about their horrible time. A tag team division with the lucha bros , the bucks , the usos and the revival + some others tag teams that aren't known but want to prove themselves is already a huge huge start. They can make a revolution in tag team wrestling and make it feel big again, that's why I am not worried about the buck's ego , they fight for their "discipline" ( tag wrestling, to be recognized) that's a good mentality. Same for Kenny too. As for the usos they could really channel their badass heel personalities so much more in a non PC environment.


----------



## DGenerationMC

patpat said:


> I would take Moxley OBVIOUSLY! this guy has so much talent ! Remember back in the shield when he was the most popular.! What they did to his character is horrible, a guy like Moxley is perfect to do a kind of "classic" rivalry with cody. The boss ( cody, the executive that still wrestle) vs the wild man that follows no rule, it's old but it always work.


I'd really like to see them have a feud similar to Ric Flair and Terry Funk. Already started fantasy booking in my head.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112360451776675840
Tenille Dashwood (Emma) is officially a free agent. Have to think there would be some interest from AEW. I imagine there would be interest from Impact and WWE as well.


----------



## Chrome

She'd be a solid pickup for AEW, hope they get her. I doubt she'd go back to WWE after that Emmalina nonsense.


----------



## patpat

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112360451776675840
> Tenille Dashwood (Emma) is officially a free agent. Have to think there would be some interest from AEW. I imagine there would be interest from Impact and WWE as well.


I love their new way of saying "hey Cody and brandi, hire us it's ok we are free" :lol
they need to get her, could be a good "badass" heel. arrogant and all, the female roster would be more consistent with her.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Tenille and Ivelisse would be great back-to-back signings.


----------



## patpat

bring the Cody out! lol


----------



## The Wood

I liked Emma in NXT and she looks amazing, but she was released for good cause by WWE. I’m sure there’s some role for her though. Ivelisse is a no-brainer.

The thing with a lot of talent is that environment can provide a completely different vibe. WWE is very sterile. Someone can be glossed over there but matter immensely somewhere else.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112499642569236483


----------



## Chan Hung

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112499642569236483


Haha Becky's reply.. ***


----------



## RiverFenix

Didn't Tenille just recently re-sign with ROH and added to the Lifeblood stable? I guess not. AEW should definitely bring her in. WWE really dropped the ball with her.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Is it bad that at first I thought Becky was making a 3 star savior joke?


----------



## borlaser

Teaser for CM Punk?


----------



## cm-drunk

patpat said:


> pretty much this I would start hangman as a midcarder and yes, starting people like kylie low can be good. You let them impress the crowd and they grow bigger.
> I agree with basically all the name
> Punk for a one more time with a guy like Kenny omega can be huge. Just the idea of it can sell a stadium I Chicago, the best in the world vs the best in the world with a huge poster of punk and omega facing each others is absolute money since they are both huge stars.
> I would take Moxley OBVIOUSLY! this guy has so much talent ! Remember back in the shield when he was the most popular.! What they did to his character is horrible, a guy like Moxley is perfect to do a kind of "classic" rivalry with cody. The boss ( cody, the executive that still wrestle) vs the wild man that follows no rule, it's old but it always work.
> And yes! Swagger is a guy that I don't see mentioned a lot, but his mma background could actually help bringing more diversity, he is much more than a "wwe guy" , he proved himself in mma. At a moment I was ok with Ziggler too but as time pass and considering he doesn't seem to intend to leave , I lost interest in the guy. I don't think he had that "wild wolf" mentality anymore. And obviously Nakamura too, but not the wwe version the real badass nakamura, dude was a legend in njpw how he ended up like that is even more surprising to me. And the usos are one of the best tag team in the world , like their dad rikishi said , they proved everything in wwe. They have the Samoan heritage. But the reason i would pick the usos isn't because they were wwe guys or even samoan or anything, but because there characters would write itself automatically, guys that proved everything in the wwe , but now want to prove to the world and themselves they can succeed outside and be the best. Definitely worthy names, they have a lot more potential than wwe let it out. They have incredible mic skill, good workers and have the background. Yes Bryan writes his own things. Which will basically be the case for most aew guys, the moment I really thought "it's different this time" is when i listened to Tony Khan's interview he is extremely knowledgeable about wrestling and isn't just a fan like Dixie shit but actually in the interview he explains to you how and why this and this worked in wcw , and all of that. I also loved that he basically said the bucks and cody better not expect to be the end all. He wants something long term so they will have to take the pins. Which I don't think they disagree with, they all try to survive in an environment where they have to probe something so their ego and bs taking over? For now we are safe from that.
> He also said they already started writing the rivalries and even for people that have not signed yet but will. And said the talents themselves have a very strong say and have artistic freedom while being limited to a certain extent of course. That's after this interview I said, ok now it's not some retard like Dixie Carter.
> For nakamura I actually want him so much because i have seen the real nakamura and people wouldn't even recognize him if they saw his njpw stuff.
> Also aew shouldn't go further PC like wwe, of course they will have to do it a bit to get mainstream attention ( which Kenny already did with his golden lovers story, the greatest talent on earth being so good at interview in the ring and being bi! Even if they don't use it as a selling point will have an impact)
> But they should force all their characters to be PC like wwe does, Moxley isn't PC he is a bastard no fuck given that used to smoke cigarettes on his way to the ring ( of course he changed his ways today but I think he wants his character to be like that.)
> As for mojo I don't know man, wwe turned him into such a joke , even if he tries hard I will always have this image....but totally repackaged? Maybe and the revival too all these guys haven't been in for too long so they can actually change their trajectory and make people forget about their horrible time. A tag team division with the lucha bros , the bucks , the usos and the revival + some others tag teams that aren't known but want to prove themselves is already a huge huge start. They can make a revolution in tag team wrestling and make it feel big again, that's why I am not worried about the buck's ego , they fight for their "discipline" ( tag wrestling, to be recognized) that's a good mentality. Same for Kenny too. As for the usos they could really channel their badass heel personalities so much more in a non PC environment.



you can have your jobbers packaged as the characters the kids will like and the comedy guys, except one or two maybe. make sure the stars have interesting characters and are badass. that said i wouldn't mention that omega gives dudes bj's , theres nothing badass about that . if you want an openly gay character use dickflip ryan for that. seems like a perfect fit imo and i think a character like that can be usefull for sure but not anywhere near the main event.

i would cast mojo as a modern day goldberg, turn the intensity up to 1000% and just straight up mercelessly destroy people. make it so when other people see him walk by they back up a few feet. he can pull this off just make sure his moveset and striking is really stiff and doesnt give his opponent time to breath. i see the potential. and hes a good interview. it's definately worth a shot.

as for nak i would repackage him for sure, but please drop the michael jackson stuff and the crotch extensions etc. it comes across and kind of effeminate. i would change his look up a bit, something similar to auron from final fantasy x but more black and dark tones. position him as a main event monster heel and emphasize his stiff striking ala njpw. you can even have him do that crazy taunting shit he did with aj after laying him out with a low blow. that was good stuff. also no talking! if the interviewer ask him a question, just have him respond by kicking a hole in a roadcase or headbutting something. keep him mysterious and violent and you have instant money there. 

and i know alot of people soured on dolph but if we bring him in as an underdog face and have him perform like when he was sole survivor or that title match vs del rio you have a big draw there. just gotta change his look up so he doesnt look like a fucking surfer. im drawing blanks here honestly but i know he can contribute in a major way if booked properly. its been proven time and time again and they just keep on dropping his push. lets do it right this time.


----------



## patpat

cm-drunk said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> pretty much this I would start hangman as a midcarder and yes, starting people like kylie low can be good. You let them impress the crowd and they grow bigger.
> I agree with basically all the name
> Punk for a one more time with a guy like Kenny omega can be huge. Just the idea of it can sell a stadium I Chicago, the best in the world vs the best in the world with a huge poster of punk and omega facing each others is absolute money since they are both huge stars.
> I would take Moxley OBVIOUSLY! this guy has so much talent ! Remember back in the shield when he was the most popular.! What they did to his character is horrible, a guy like Moxley is perfect to do a kind of "classic" rivalry with cody. The boss ( cody, the executive that still wrestle) vs the wild man that follows no rule, it's old but it always work.
> And yes! Swagger is a guy that I don't see mentioned a lot, but his mma background could actually help bringing more diversity, he is much more than a "wwe guy" , he proved himself in mma. At a moment I was ok with Ziggler too but as time pass and considering he doesn't seem to intend to leave , I lost interest in the guy. I don't think he had that "wild wolf" mentality anymore. And obviously Nakamura too, but not the wwe version the real badass nakamura, dude was a legend in njpw how he ended up like that is even more surprising to me. And the usos are one of the best tag team in the world , like their dad rikishi said , they proved everything in wwe. They have the Samoan heritage. But the reason i would pick the usos isn't because they were wwe guys or even samoan or anything, but because there characters would write itself automatically, guys that proved everything in the wwe , but now want to prove to the world and themselves they can succeed outside and be the best. Definitely worthy names, they have a lot more potential than wwe let it out. They have incredible mic skill, good workers and have the background. Yes Bryan writes his own things. Which will basically be the case for most aew guys, the moment I really thought "it's different this time" is when i listened to Tony Khan's interview he is extremely knowledgeable about wrestling and isn't just a fan like Dixie shit but actually in the interview he explains to you how and why this and this worked in wcw , and all of that. I also loved that he basically said the bucks and cody better not expect to be the end all. He wants something long term so they will have to take the pins. Which I don't think they disagree with, they all try to survive in an environment where they have to probe something so their ego and bs taking over? For now we are safe from that.
> He also said they already started writing the rivalries and even for people that have not signed yet but will. And said the talents themselves have a very strong say and have artistic freedom while being limited to a certain extent of course. That's after this interview I said, ok now it's not some retard like Dixie Carter.
> For nakamura I actually want him so much because i have seen the real nakamura and people wouldn't even recognize him if they saw his njpw stuff.
> Also aew shouldn't go further PC like wwe, of course they will have to do it a bit to get mainstream attention ( which Kenny already did with his golden lovers story, the greatest talent on earth being so good at interview in the ring and being bi! Even if they don't use it as a selling point will have an impact)
> But they should force all their characters to be PC like wwe does, Moxley isn't PC he is a bastard no fuck given that used to smoke cigarettes on his way to the ring ( of course he changed his ways today but I think he wants his character to be like that.)
> As for mojo I don't know man, wwe turned him into such a joke , even if he tries hard I will always have this image....but totally repackaged? Maybe and the revival too all these guys haven't been in for too long so they can actually change their trajectory and make people forget about their horrible time. A tag team division with the lucha bros , the bucks , the usos and the revival + some others tag teams that aren't known but want to prove themselves is already a huge huge start. They can make a revolution in tag team wrestling and make it feel big again, that's why I am not worried about the buck's ego , they fight for their "discipline" ( tag wrestling, to be recognized) that's a good mentality. Same for Kenny too. As for the usos they could really channel their badass heel personalities so much more in a non PC environment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can have your jobbers packaged as the characters the kids will like and the comedy guys, except one or two maybe. make sure the stars have interesting characters and are badass. that said i wouldn't mention that omega gives dudes bj's , theres nothing badass about that . if you want an openly gay character use dickflip ryan for that. seems like a perfect fit imo and i think a character like that can be usefull for sure but not anywhere near the main event.
> 
> i would cast mojo as a modern day goldberg, turn the intensity up to 1000% and just straight up mercelessly destroy people. make it so when other people see him walk by they back up a few feet. he can pull this off just make sure his moveset and striking is really stiff and doesnt give his opponent time to breath. i see the potential. and hes a good interview. it's definately worth a shot.
> 
> as for nak i would repackage him for sure, but please drop the michael jackson stuff and the crotch extensions etc. it comes across and kind of effeminate. i would change his look up a bit, something similar to auron from final fantasy x but more black and dark tones. position him as a main event monster heel and emphasize his stiff striking ala njpw. you can even have him do that crazy taunting shit he did with aj after laying him out with a low blow. that was good stuff. also no talking! if the interviewer ask him a question, just have him respond by kicking a hole in a roadcase or headbutting something. keep him mysterious and violent and you have instant money there.
> 
> and i know alot of people soured on dolph but if we bring him in as an underdog face and have him perform like when he was sole survivor or that title match vs del rio you have a big draw there. just gotta change his look up so he doesnt look like a fucking surfer. im drawing blanks here honestly but i know he can contribute in a major way if booked properly. its been proven time and time again and they just keep on dropping his push. lets do it right this time.
Click to expand...

 I doubt omega would mention that he gives people Bjs 
Actually most of the time omega' character is always oversly badass tho, and extremely arrogant. For watching him in njpw once he enters the arena it's like a new totally different person, he tries to be cool all the time and remind everyone that he is actually better. His babyface character is great too and even when he does mention his sexuality in gimmicks it ends up being masterpieces like the golden lovers. It's not overdone they wont run everywhere kissing and screaming they are gay. No just that they are the best when they fight together and it actually gave an intense story that ended with both of them literally trying to kill each others without reuniting as a tag team and actually beat people up in the ring. Coolest gay story ever, but apart from that his character is mainly just a cm punk like guy except he can actually back and prove he is the best in the ring which makes the character even so much more great. 
For mojo maybe it's the wwe shit that actually make him look like he will never be credible but they sure did hurt him. I wonder if ziggler still wants to leave tho.....idk


----------



## Ham and Egger

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112499642569236483


I first thought it was a diss because he's been known as the 3* general but I guessed she doesn't want to openly wish him luck with his company. Would've been funnier if she tried to burn him.


----------



## Boldgerg

borlaser said:


> Teaser for CM Punk?


What did they say?


----------



## rbl85

You just have to watch the video


----------



## RKing85

I really hope JR isn't signed as the play by play guy. He can't call the fast paces matches any more. I would MUCH prefer Excalibur in that role.


----------



## TD Stinger

I thought the funniest part of that latest BTE episode was the Marty Scurll reference. They're not even hiding that he will (most likely) be with them soon enough.



RKing85 said:


> I really hope JR isn't signed as the play by play guy. He can't call the fast paces matches any more. I would MUCH prefer Excalibur in that role.


Same. Even if he did sign full time with AEW and was around it all the time, I just don't trust him to do the proper research on these newer guys like a Janela or a MJF and do them justice. And even if JR can still bring that classic passion and energy from time to time, it's just not the same. I would like if every now and again if he was a guest commentator for a big match, but that's it for that role.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Are we just gonna overlook Cody doing the Rocky Balboa speech?


----------



## shandcraig

Where?


----------



## DGenerationMC

shandcraig said:


> Where?


The beginning of BTE with MJF. 

Word for word, just like when he did the Independence Day (movie) speech during the RAW "invasion" :lmao


----------



## Jazminator

It's like when SCU did the whole "Rocky III" thing. That was amazing and hilarious at the same time!


----------



## RKing85

I have no doubt that there are things JR can bring to the company. I just want him to bring those things in a backstage role, not a commentator role.


----------



## cm-drunk

RKing85 said:


> I have no doubt that there are things JR can bring to the company. I just want him to bring those things in a backstage role, not a commentator role.


Yeah unfortunately age and drinking has caught up with him, he no longer has the wit, he is wellspring of knowledge but i wouldnt case his as an announcer. they should try to get mauro, if possible, but barring that they should just grab any top tier sports announcer for play by play and make sure to properly prepare him from a knowledge standpoint. for color you can maybe get booker t but it seems like they will have the perfect guy for that in goldust, and thats where i would put him. after jericho retires he would make a great commentator. they have options but i hope they dont put jr in there because he just doesnt have it anymore.


----------



## patpat

This shit is too funny , wtf happened with mjf and cody? Was mjf actually to infiltrate the house ?! Really?! THEN WHY ALL THE UNNECESSARY FLIPS? :lol :lol


----------



## Chan Hung

I wouldn't mind Jim Ross either doing backstage interviews or if he can just call the main events that be kind of cool while the other guys called the rest of the matches


----------



## Beatles123

Jim said he isnt coming. :shrug


----------



## shandcraig

Em i the only one that dont care for bte? I really enjoy road to don but bte is the same silly shit evey time. It also downplays the wrestlers but thats just me.


----------



## Chrome

Beatles123 said:


> Jim said he isnt coming. :shrug


Where'd you hear that at? When I google'd him, it said he's finalizing a contract for DON.


----------



## Cas Ras

The Wood said:


> I really don't rate the WWE's history and brand strength as highly as other people do in jacking up the rights fees. I think it's more symptomatic of the state television is in, and its need to find content that is going to get people tuning in to a dying medium. This is the death rattle before everything changes forever.


I think you are right about TV, they are simply desperate about getting live sports (or similar things) because that is in their perception what the people will also in the future still tune in TV for. Most indicators (like attendance, merch sales etc, only exception being twitter) indicate the popularity of WWE is falling.

But WWE has with their history beside the brand strength a significant strength: they have an established enduring nostalgia fanbase that will to a significant part still watch it no matter how bad things get on average. And they learned how therefore they can with the constant worked shoots even the worst or most controversial things turn into heat they can use instead.

Not one of the worst things they done, but a latest controversial decision example: removing a sd women's title match from WM. They knew people will mourn and had immediately let Becky tweet out "Asuka deserves better" (also let the SD women tweet about it with way more likes than they usually get) to instead transform the mourns into heat for some performers. In the long run the wrestlers come off as social media drama queens instead of superstars and they overvalue twitter, but WWE sees it as an attention success.

AEW in opposite is more of a trend. They can't rely on unhappy people watching (there will also be enough pro-wwe crazies without a life on social media bashing AEW all day to tell everybody it's a joke and nobody needs to watch). Things can turn easy. In the end I think AEW will do good anyway though with their business connections and with the right signings (and they clearly have the good relations to sheets).

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Other topic (strict forum didn't allow me to make a 2nd post after another  ):
Powell wrote the assumption amongst some wrestlers is that Tenille Dashwood will go to AEW, though he has no confirmation. https://prowrestling.net/site/2019/04/01/tenille-dashwood-announces-her-departure-from-roh/

They should go for it. Her run the last year was unfortunately hindered by Roh's low interest about their women's division (pretty much luring her in for a big tournament for a championship introduction just to then place on the pre-shows) and her health struggles. But the initial months were great and I know some indie companies were very successful with her (see also https://www.wrestlingforum.com/othe...ces-impression-promotions-have-about-her.html ). She also has a good reputation, the (back then) ceo of wxw for example, where she appeared, said she's a role model and his life would be easier if every big name would be that nice to handle. So she could probably be a good hand with her TV experience to guide some newcomers too.

Would love to see her healthy here.


----------



## Erik.

Chrome said:


> Where'd you hear that at? When I google'd him, it said he's finalizing a contract for DON.


Yeah same.

WWE have even removed any trace of JR (and Jericho) from there website too.

Last I heard (which was about an hour or two ago) was that he was finalizing his contract, will sign within the next few days and that he said himself that he can contribute to the company in different ways.


----------



## The Wood

Cas Ras said:


> I think you are right about TV, they are simply desperate about getting live sports (or similar things) because that is in their perception what the people will also in the future still tune in TV for. Most indicators (like attendance, merch sales etc, only exception being twitter) indicate the popularity of WWE is falling.
> 
> But WWE has with their history beside the brand strength a significant strength: they have an established enduring nostalgia fanbase that will to a significant part still watch it no matter how bad things get on average. And they learned how therefore they can with the constant worked shoots even the worst or most controversial things turn into heat they can use instead.
> 
> Not one of the worst things they done, but a latest controversial decision example: removing a sd women's title match from WM. They knew people will mourn and had immediately let Becky tweet out "Asuka deserves better" (also let the SD women tweet about it with way more likes than they usually get) to instead transform the mourns into heat for some performers. In the long run the wrestlers come off as social media drama queens instead of superstars and they overvalue twitter, but WWE sees it as an attention success.
> 
> AEW in opposite is more of a trend. They can't rely on unhappy people watching (there will also be enough pro-wwe crazies without a life on social media bashing AEW all day to tell everybody it's a joke and nobody needs to watch). Things can turn easy. In the end I think AEW will do good anyway though with their business connections and with the right signings (and they clearly have the good relations to sheets).
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Other topic (strict forum didn't allow me to make a 2nd post after another  ):
> Powell wrote the assumption amongst some wrestlers is that Tenille Dashwood will go to AEW, though he has no confirmation. https://prowrestling.net/site/2019/04/01/tenille-dashwood-announces-her-departure-from-roh/
> 
> They should go for it. Her run the last year was unfortunately hindered by Roh's low interest about their women's division (pretty much luring her in for a big tournament for a championship introduction just to then place on the pre-shows) and her health struggles. But the initial months were great and I know some indie companies were very successful with her (see also https://www.wrestlingforum.com/othe...ces-impression-promotions-have-about-her.html ). She also has a good reputation, the (back then) ceo of wxw for example, where she appeared, said she's a role model and his life would be easier if every big name would be that nice to handle. So she could probably be a good hand with her TV experience to guide some newcomers too.
> 
> Would love to see her healthy here.


You're right on the money with the TV thing. I hope, haha. When Jim Cornette put together information for Sinclair, he put in information about similar products and what they were and weren't doing right. If the AEW team is smart they can do a similar thing where they sell how the WCW audience never went to WWE, that their ratings are going down, and (and I think this is a biggun) that they are locked into generating five hours of content a week for 3-5 years and have locked themselves into some shady business dealings. AEW can focus on creating focused content, while WWE is quite literally a volume business at the moment. There is room for a babyface promotion that raises money for victims of shootings that can put out much less, aesthetically comparable programming. And they don't bang it over your head like WWE, who often come off like an image-obsessed company, which could turn to their disadvantage as people work out they are full of shit. 

Having guys like Chris Jericho on for 3 years and Kenny Omega on for 4 years is good too, because then you can shop commitment. They've got talent locked in for a long time, one of them a star that has appeared on WWF/E programming and had appearances on gameshows and the like. 

They're also the fresh promotion. Yes, WWE has history, but old things can get tattered. Having a "new" promotion has its benefits too. Less baggage and a flexible infrastructure. 

Given that networks will be forking out $200 million+ to WWE for five years, signing a big contract now in good faith with the option of getting first look when it comes time to renew if the market is still viable for wrestling would be far from the most ridiculous "gamble" a network could make.It might seem a bit optimistic for them to fork out $150 million for 3 years right now, but if they are worth $200 million in that time and they get them for $175 million for the next two, then that's $50 million you're saving there in exchange for giving them a big break out the gate. 

I was into Emma in NXT, but her WWE run left me underwhelmed. That being said, she's gorgeous and she's familiar to viewers. They could really use women that people are used to seeing. She's not an underneath girl. They tried to use her as enhancement and it didn't work. If you're going to have her then you need to treat her like a star, and she's got that visual. She also seems to have goodwill from the mobilized internet audience. And hey, eventually they can do a cooking show with her and Brandi Rhodes. 



Erik. said:


> Yeah same.
> 
> WWE have even removed any trace of JR (and Jericho) from there website too.
> 
> Last I heard (which was about an hour or two ago) was that he was finalizing his contract, will sign within the next few days and that he said himself that he can contribute to the company in different ways.


I've said this before, but getting Jim Ross would be HUGE for them. He doubles as a star (being the trusted voice of the WWF during its hottest period on cable is a great thing) and as a guy with experience being in the office of many successful wrestling promotions. His name has about as much trust and cache as anyone else's in wrestling that isn't your Rocks, Austins, etc. His presence _immediately_ legitimizes you. 

Some say he has missed a beat with his commentary. Well, I'm sure he could push himself to find it if he gets paid the big smackeroos. But even if he just called main events or the PPVs then that is something that allows you to put out a toy ring that can emit things like "Bah gawd almighty! Kenny Omega just broke him in half!" which could be such a coup for people who hear that and think "Oh shit, I remember wrestling when it was good. Is Jim Ross in this new promotion?"

Speaking of toys, I think it would be wise for AEW to announce some merchandising partnerships soon. WWE has Mattel, right? Find another group that they can get into bed with and get things out there. That visibility is good, but it also implies there are revenue streams and that this is something legitimate. Most of your money is going to come from those TV rights fees, so it might be wiser to take a hit on merchandising out the gate so that you can walk into a boardroom and say "Hey, we've got this line of figures, these trading cards, and these costumes coming out -- give us TV."


----------



## NXT Only

I want Ross on commentary when Punk debuts.


----------



## RiverFenix




----------



## RiverFenix




----------



## Even Flow

Alicia A :lol

You'd think Cody would be able to say her name properly.

Justin Roberts being ring announcer isn't a shock either.

Glad Excalibur is staying with AEW too.


----------



## patpat

Alicia A! Alex Marvez! Xcaliber and jim fucking ross 
if that's the commentator team then holy shit! :lol :lol I wasn't ready for this


----------



## rbl85

Like that


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

They need to keep Marvez on the prop mic. He was mostly horrible at their last rally.


----------



## V-Trigger

Justin Roberts it's a great get.

The real value that Jim Ross adds is behind the scenes. I don’t want to hear him commentate but he will be a great asset for the company. He knows the wrestling business as well as anyone.


----------



## patpat

rbl85 said:


> Like that


 i nut again just reading that, that's the best wrestling table of commentator in the world right now, period!


----------



## Switchblade Club

JR ? Yikes.

He's so washed up.


----------



## patpat

Jim Ross is a senior advisor...I don't know what that means but fuck it ahahah


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I was hoping that they'd get Atout as a backstage interviewer, so am glad to see that happen.


----------



## patpat

the senior advisor is making me wonder if he will be an announcer.....
also so much people sleeping on the Jim Ross, I agree he wasn't phenomenal in NJPW but the style, history and culture of wrestling there is different, here he will have a lot more freedom and connection with the guys. it's the whole environment that could make the difference.


----------



## V-Trigger

David Arquette and Austin Theory mentions. Hmmmm.


----------



## Cas Ras

Here's also the press release (posted originally by SR Sapp), announcing Jim Ross has the most lucrative deal in commentary history. Cheesy imo, but I assume the newsletter is just for media and the idea is to maintain the perception of a mayor league to keep interest going.
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D3PaFm1XoAUKWfz.jpg


----------



## patpat

just for the name value Jim Ross is worth every single penny, it adds to the legitimacy, that's how you do it. the "we aren't competition for wwe just an alternative" is good but at a moment you will have to present yourself like a big deal and do some strike or people are just gonna say it's another indy...also I would not use his njpw performance to judge him because A) he wasn't travelling with themB) barely knew them and didn't have the same proximity and the most important of all njpw is a whole different concept in and of itself. so yikes , and also is anyone gonna blame him for sleeping or not doing great in the latest boring as fuck wwe events he was in? lol 
also Justin fuckiing Robert DAMNIT!


----------



## Vic

lol at the people shit talking JR’s commentary when everyone else could care less and are more hyped about him having a backstage role. Please do research folks and know what Ross contributed to wrestling beyond his voice on a headset.


----------



## RKing85

Glad Excaliber is there. He is outstanding. I'm fine with bringing in Jim Ross for the big story telling matches. But I do not want him calling the fast paced high flying matches. 

Like I said a few pages back, I think JR could help more in the backstage area of the company.


----------



## Erik.

Meh. A motivated JR that actually knows the product would still be the best commentator in North America.

Though the senior advisor role they've stated he has is a much smarter move.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

I was hoping for Scott Steiner to be a commentator. This is disappointing.


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> Meh. A motivated JR that actually knows the product would still be the best commentator in North America.
> 
> Though the senior advisor role they've stated he has is a much smarter move.


 but what people ignores is that he won't just "know" the product, he will be building it too. if he has a problem or a concern with a wrester move or anything? he can go straight and talk to the boys. this whole social, relationship side , is what made him good in the first place!


----------



## Boldgerg

Oh ffs, not fucking Justin Roberts.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I'm gonna keep it a stack and say that I don't really care for JR's commentary in 2019. His commentary in NJPW left a lot to be desired and when he would come back and do commentary for the WWE it wasn't as good as it used to be. He doesn't add the excitement to a match like he used to.


----------



## TD Stinger

I've said what I have to say about JR. Great that he's there in an official capacity, but has some things to prove to me as a commentator.

Excalibur is great. His voice was just made for this. Don't know enough about Marvez to comment yet.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Guys news just broke that Enzo spoiled his own signing to AEW and management is pissed because they were saving his signing for the Double or Nothing show.


----------



## Boldgerg

Ham and Egger said:


> Guys news just broke that Enzo spoiled his own signing to AEW and management is pissed because they were saving his signing for the Double or Nothing show.


I really hope you're trolling.


----------



## rbl85

Boldgerg said:


> I really hope you're trolling.


Of course he is.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Boldgerg said:


> I really hope you're trolling.





rbl85 said:


> Of course he is.


You were saying guiz?










He just deleted this off his instagram a few hours ago.


----------



## Boldgerg

Ham and Egger said:


> You were saying guiz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He just deleted this off his instagram a few hours ago.


Oh for fuck sake.


----------



## rbl85

You know it's pretty easy to do a montage like this.


----------



## shandcraig

If its fake hes gotta be the biggest loser ever. If real its kinda shocking to see they would hire him.


Im not sold on the 2 announcers they hired. They have not confirmed what JR role will be in AEW ? 


Also horrible mistake for hiring that ring announcer. He sounds so stupid and dorky. I hated that era of wwe with that ring announcer. Odd pick


I guess not every pick is going to be a winner


----------



## Erik.

Enzo is probably just trying to generate some buzz for himself.

He's a waste of space.


----------



## Chrome

That's Photoshopped lol, Enzo didn't do anything.


----------



## NotGuilty

I hope they signed dumbass Enzo, and maybe the nasty boyz too.


----------



## Boldgerg

I hate Justin Roberts voice. Really shit that that nerd is going to be the ring announcer.

JR is on the ball will be incredible. No idea who Excalibur or the other guy actually are or whether they're any good.


----------



## Beatles123

Chrome said:


> Where'd you hear that at? When I google'd him, it said he's finalizing a contract for DON.


My bad, it was Schiavaone on Jims cast. D'oh! :cry


----------



## patpat

shandcraig said:


> If its fake hes gotta be the biggest loser ever. If real its kinda shocking to see they would hire him.
> 
> 
> Im not sold on the 2 announcers they hired. They have not confirmed what JR role will be in AEW ?
> 
> 
> Also horrible mistake for hiring that ring announcer. He sounds so stupid and dorky. I hated that era of wwe with that ring announcer. Odd pick
> 
> 
> I guess not every pick is going to be a winner


 what?! Justin Robert is like one of the if not The Best announcer of wwe. Everyone was freaking around when he left come on.
Also its confirmed in their Twitter account Jim Ross wont be an announcer tho, sad I hope he will come back from time to time. Apparently he will just have a backstage role and maybe teach the new guys.


----------



## Boldgerg

I'd be absolutely amazed if he actually didn't do commentary for Double or Nothing. Amazed and pissed off.


----------



## V-Trigger

What are you guys talking about Justin Roberts. He's fucking great. Just look at this.






Oh and btw. Can we ban the annoying trolls from this thread?


----------



## Donnie

JR looks dead inside. Provided he stays backstage, and only calls a rare BIG MATCH, I can live with this. 

I pray to the Wrestling Gods that motherless whore Striker doesn't get hired. :nash


----------



## patpat

Enzo sucks in the ring but as a manager?! Hell yes the dude ( people tend to forget ) was an absolute beat on the mic and everyone absolutely loved him. And the accusations of rape against him were based on like nothing, nothing actually came out of this, wwe fired him because they wanted to do it for quite a long time because he is a shithead, and for that I wouldn't be too happy about him being on aew. Like if it's TRUE, then it means he already fucked up without even taking functions by leaking his involvement....he is just dumb...talented but dumb


----------



## RiverFenix

Marvez and Excalibur seems to be the announce team - not so sure I dig that. Neither have "the voice". It will be interesting to see Cody and the Bucks and id they can "fire" friends if they are not working out in positions. 

Mauro would be the best hire for AEW if/when his contract is up.


----------



## Chan Hung

The Enzo thing looks fake. And well i hope AEW hires a good theme music creator


----------



## RiverFenix

Unfortunately not true - 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113570801159168000
I think he's be great signing for AEW. Now I wouldn't give him a long term deal or a lot of guaranteed money - but the guy was hot as hell during his debut run and he moved a shit load of merch IIRC. He's a heat magnet - kayfabe and legit.


----------



## RiverFenix

Chan Hung said:


> The Enzo thing looks fake. And well i hope AEW hires a good theme music creator


Jim Johnson is available and should definitely be used. He shouldn't be the only avenue though. Allow talent to find their own music and buy/license it cheaply. IIRC Bray Wyatt found his own music from a virtual no-name artist and bought it. 

Doing some reading on Johnson and where he was at now to see if he'd been linked to AEW at all I came across this article - https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2...lationship-with-vince-mcmahon-changed-636108/

In it Johnson laments having to start from basically reputational scratch as he's virtually unknown because WWE never ran credits after it's shows - 



> Johnston stated that he is starting from scratch in a way because WWE never rolls credits after its programs and he is not very well known in other circles.
> 
> "This is what I've been doing and it's a combination of not ever having a credit roll in WWE programming, so while fans have been incredibly kind know me well, they're not the people who are hiring to write music for TV shows and films and I'm sort of lesser known there. And while I have a nice resume, it's still something that I'm kind of starting a new business. People kind of know me once I educate them about who I am."


Should AEW run credits? If not for the wrestlers - for the techs and television/production people? Or is pro-wrestling too different a business/production?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

nZo is money on the mic. Khan should throw money at him. Let him write his own promos and with a TV-14 rating to give him less restrictions on what he can say the dude can be a huge star.


----------



## Boldgerg

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Marvez and Excalibur seems to be the announce team - not so sure I dig that. Neither have "the voice". It will be interesting to see Cody and the Bucks and id they can "fire" friends if they are not working out in positions.
> 
> Mauro would be the best hire for AEW if/when his contract is up.


If that's the announce team then it's going to be awful. Neither of those two will work as a top tier play by play announcer at all.


----------



## rbl85

Boldgerg said:


> If that's the announce team then it's going to be awful. Neither of those two will work as a top tier play by play announcer at all.


Excalibur is really good.


----------



## Boldgerg

rbl85 said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's the announce team then it's going to be awful. Neither of those two will work as a top tier play by play announcer at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur is really good.
Click to expand...

Boring, generic voice.


----------



## cm-drunk

Boldgerg said:


> Boring, generic voice.


this. im hoping they put goldust in that role of color commentator, who else can they get thats actually interesting to listen to and knows the product? booker t maybe? shit imagine if u make them your announce team? great chemistry there. if they are going with marvez and excalibur thats not looking good. like jr says the soundtrack matters and they need charisma in that booth. what are some realistic options?

play by play:
-mauro
-cornette
-dutch mantel?
-ddp?


color:
-goldust
-booker 
-nash
-big show(i wish, never happening)
-stone cold(going out a limb here but that would be epic)
-taz(lost his wit like jr so probably not)

what the hell are these guys gonna do? it seems like there isn't anyone good who isnt under contract to wwe. if they have bush league announcing thats a major handicap for them given what they hope to accomplish. the two geeks they have now definately aren't gonna get it done. imagine they film a pilot with these two in the booth? lol. good luck with that tv deal. indy wrestling is proven not to be a mainstream draw... thinking that having 100,000,000 changes that is wishful thinking. if they don't get their shit together they aren't going to get anywhere. this would have been far more viable 5 years ago before vince started buying literally every talent that had the slightest bit of potential. if current management thinks excalibur and marvez is a viable announce team to realize their vision this thing is dead in the water. hopefully JR knocks some sense into these guys and helps them find some real prime time announcers.


----------



## Boldgerg

JR may be past his best but he is the most recognisable and unique voice in the business, I'd take him over two boring, generic voices even at 50% of his best. It'd be insane not to use his voice at Double or Nothing to add some legitimacy.

Schiavone is also back in the game, he'd be great. Ranallo they should go all out for when his contract with WWE is up.


----------



## Erik.

God, the state of this thread right now fpalm


----------



## jeffatron

Erik. said:


> God, the state of this thread right now fpalm


Came here for AEW news and discussion, wasted time reading trolls and people falling for the most obvious April's Fool post ever...sad.


----------



## shandcraig

Alright lets get this train back on track. When do you all think the belt will be revealed ?


----------



## Even Flow

Question about Kenny's theme.

Will he be able to still use his NJPW theme, or is it owned by New Japan, and thus he'll have to use a different theme going forward? Because I can't imagine Omega coming out to anything but the theme he's been coming out to for years now.


----------



## Chrome

Even Flow said:


> Question about Kenny's theme.
> 
> Will he be able to still use his NJPW theme, or is it owned by New Japan, and thus he'll have to use a different theme going forward? Because I can't imagine Omega coming out to anything but the theme he's been coming out to for years now.


No idea, although if he can't, they should have Jim Johnston the Gawd make him a new one.


----------



## TD Stinger

Even Flow said:


> Question about Kenny's theme.
> 
> Will he be able to still use his NJPW theme, or is it owned by New Japan, and thus he'll have to use a different theme going forward? Because I can't imagine Omega coming out to anything but the theme he's been coming out to for years now.


I'm just gonna keep saying use this, if he can that is:


----------



## Zappers

Chris Jericho said in an interview. AEW is NOT interested in WWE stars. They want to showcase wrestlers that people aren't familiar with. Wrestlers from the indy circuit.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Zappers said:


> Chris Jericho said in an interview. AEW is NOT interested in WWE stars. They want to showcase wrestlers that people aren't familiar with. Wrestlers from the indy circuit.


Good. That's exactly what they should be doing honestly.


----------



## shandcraig

people gotta be out of there mind if they think 95 percent of the wwe roster is a value to AEW. They are only stars cus they got placed in wwe and that happens to be the only big company in north america,But simple facts are they dont draw.


I said 95 cus there is a couple gems they snagged up that ironically are all self made from other places



Its very important they focus on building a new roster.Thats why its great to use bucks,Cody, Kenny as they are big stars out side of wwe but still have so much to offer.


----------



## rbl85

I think it's more a question of opportunities because imagine that a woman like Kairi Sane is available in 2 years (hypothetical), they would be dumb if they don't try to have her.


----------



## Chrome

Yeah, they don't need to become TNA 2.0 and just sign former WWE guys for the sake of it. An occasional signing, like a Moxley, is fine though.


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> Alright lets get this train back on track. When do you all think the belt will be revealed ?


I reckon it'll be revealed at whenever the next press conference is. 




Even Flow said:


> Question about Kenny's theme.
> 
> Will he be able to still use his NJPW theme, or is it owned by New Japan, and thus he'll have to use a different theme going forward? Because I can't imagine Omega coming out to anything but the theme he's been coming out to for years now.


Hasn't he been using a theme at the press conferences. Is that his NJPW one?


----------



## TD Stinger

Erik. said:


> Hasn't he been using a theme at the press conferences. Is that his NJPW one?


The press conference where he made his AEW debut he used the BTE theme.

This is his NJPW theme:






I'm assuming he didn't use it at the last rally (his only rally so far) because he couldn't.


----------



## patpat

the only guy I see aew going after is Moxley. they got to get him, stop the edginess lol


----------



## Soul Rex

I need this show to be good badly, I need it.

But my expectations are really low as for right now, seems like it will be like another indy boring show >c


----------



## V-Trigger

Regarding Kenny's new theme: He recently followed @LittleVMills kwown for making covers and remixes of videogames songs.


----------



## Erik.

Soul Rex said:


> I need this show to be good badly, I need it.
> 
> But my expectations are really low as for right now, seems like it will be like another indy boring show >c


I mean, what were you honestly expecting?

Wrestling has changed.


----------



## rbl85

Soul Rex said:


> I need this show to be good badly, I need it.
> 
> But my expectations are really low as for right now, seems like it will be like another *indy boring show* >c


So what is not boring in wrestling ?


----------



## ElTerrible

They absolutely have to go after Ambrose. 

Official championship announcement of Hangman vs. Pac for the belt combined with the belt revelation. Have Amborse interrupt them and cut a promo. 

_This is one fine fucking belt, and it needs a proper champion. I don´t even know you (to Hangman) and you roided up gollum couldn´t even hack it in 306. _

Then have Cody stop him. 

_We don´t hand out any favours. You´ll have to get in line like everybody else. Nobody gets handed the reigns here._

Just insert Ambrose as a looming threat over the world title match and it just adds a different layer. 

Though I generally agree. Don´t go for washed-up WWE stars or midcarders. People are looking for an alternative, not a WWE minor league. They have to be viewed as legit stars IN THEIR PRIME that turned WWE down like Christian in the past or Ambrose now.


----------



## V-Trigger

The PAC vs Hangman match hasn't been named for the championship since the rally. They probably scraped that idea by now. Plus Kenny and Jericho are the main event. (Confirmed by Kenny on last weeks Road to Double or Nothing.


----------



## shandcraig

I think Hangman as face should be the first AEW champion


----------



## Chan Hung

I like the idea of aew having three or four former top WWE stars and the rest of the roster are new to the Casual fan and let's have even the top three that come from WWE put over some of those guys let's not make the mistake of having these top WV guys always be on top of the game



shandcraig said:


> I think Hangman as face should be the first AEW champion


Good choice


----------



## shandcraig

Chan Hung said:


> Good choice




Does everyone think we wont get a belt for the first show ? Lol i only hope so because im going to the event.I mean they dont need it,They sold out they should save it for later i guess


----------



## RiverFenix

I'd put the title on Omega. Already has the huge world title pedigree and gravitas while also never being in WWE so they don't have footage of him jobbing to Jinder Mahal and Dolph Ziggler. 

I think Omega vs PAC would deliver brilliant matches as the first title feud. Have these two ever wrestled before? Recently? I think giving fans a really fresh or even first of it's kind match-up would be valuable as well. I want Jericho vs Page, where Jericho can take Hangman under his learning tree.


----------



## TD Stinger

Hangman compared to Omega, Jericho, Cody, PAC, and potentially signees like Ambrose is nowhere near ready to be their main champion, let alone their 1st champion.

He's a good guy to build up to be that guy down the line but on his own in that spot right now? He just doesn't measure up to the others, nor should anyone expect him to. That title would feel irrelevant on him compared to other talent they could have it on.


----------



## shandcraig

I dont know why no one is talking about the fact that if they sign with TNT its actually huge.Because Turner broadcast signed a multi year deal to have all its content on Hulu which is a very good service continuing to grow and add really good original content


So pretty much AEW would be in both worlds. Live on a good station that is in so many homes and on hulu for those that only have that service and not cable. 



So in my view this is the best situation they can have for a tv deal if it ends up being them.



TD Stinger said:


> Hangman compared to Omega, Jericho, Cody, PAC, and potentially signees like Ambrose is nowhere near ready to be their main champion, let alone their 1st champion.
> 
> He's a good guy to build up to be that guy down the line but on his own in that spot right now? He just doesn't measure up to the others, nor should anyone expect him to. That title would feel irrelevant on him compared to other talent they could have it on.



I agree the build up makes way more sense for a fresh guy that has huge main event potietnal.I guess i just dont care to see the VPS of the company be champions off the back lol


----------



## patpat

shandcraig said:


> I dont know why no one is talking about the fact that if they sign with TNT its actually huge.Because Turner broadcast signed a multi year deal to have all its content on Hulu which is a very good service continuing to grow and add really good original content
> 
> 
> So pretty much AEW would be in both worlds. Live on a good station that is in so many homes and on hulu for those that only have that service and not cable.
> 
> 
> 
> So in my view this is the best situation they can have for a tv deal if it ends up being them.


 that's why Meltzer went NUT about it lol..
also the Usos have resigned! please dean leave so few can hire you...like really.


----------



## Erik.

Ambrose was at Bloodsport with Regal and Canyon Ceman. 

Two of HHH's right hand men. 

It genuinely wouldn't surprise me if he signs a new one.


----------



## patpat

fucking god, I wouldn't even bat an eye if all these guys end up crying about "much much bad booking" in two years when wwe brings them back to trash....for example the Usos, they resigned and? :lol they are in a terrible match at mania 
as for Ambrose , sorry but he would be a damn fool to resign :lol like damn
but we will see, in my point of view he will either quit or have a backstage role.


----------



## shandcraig

This company has to work,We cant have this bad mentality that wwe is the end all


Look at MMA now,Theres companies outside UFC that are growing fast and this time around wont be bought up


----------



## patpat

shandcraig said:


> This company has to work,We cant have this bad mentality that wwe is the end all
> 
> 
> Look at MMA now,Theres companies outside UFC that are growing fast and this time around wont be bought up


this aew neeeds to work , or rip pro wrestling because Vince hates pro wrestling and is killing it. like I don't even have a choice but to support aew, we need an alternative.


----------



## Zappers

shandcraig said:


> This company has to work,We cant have this bad mentality that wwe is the end all
> 
> 
> Look at MMA now,Theres companies outside UFC that are growing fast and this time around wont be bought up


No, there definitely room for multiple companies. Chris Jericho has stated that WWE will always be king and that AEW is not trying to compete with them, because they can't. AEW just offers a different choice. A company to showcase lesser known talent. He said they have already about 6 to 8 headliners, and that's all you need. They are not interested in any WWE stars.


----------



## SparrowPrime

BIG NEWS!!!

WWE Hall of Famer Jim Ross, who recently signed with All Elite Wrestling, appeared on WFAN Radio in New York City earlier today and said AEW will have a weekly two-hour live TV show that premieres in October.


JR did not reveal the timeslot or the name for the AEW TV show, and he refused to elaborate on what network will carry the program. Ross did say the AEW TV show will air on a major network that we all have access to.

"[AEW] is overwhelming for me," Ross said. "To be 67 years old and be anointed the voice of a brand that's gonna be debuting in October on national television on a major cable network, which can't be named now. When people hear what network we're going on, they're gonna be doubly excited. It's a network we can all find."

Ross also said AEW is going for a more athletic presentation compared to what we see on TV from other promotions these days.

"I think what they're shooting for is a more athletic presentation," JR revealed. "It will hopefully be less eye rolling than the sophomore drama class trying to convince you in a 10 minute promo of anything they're saying. It's too long. Our audience can't handle that."

As confirmed, Ross signed a three-year deal with AEW and will make his commentary debut at Double Or Nothing on May 25, but he will also serve as a Senior Adviser to the company. His contract was called "the most lucrative deal in pro wrestling commentary history" in the AEW press release.


----------



## patpat

holy shit! it's ok guys TV deal confirmed, BIG tv deal confirmed! it all fits the leaks , starting on tv AEW on tv weekly two hours show guys! focusing on a more serious. , sport like feel but also a lot of entertainment according to Kenny. is this the perfect mix? 
i am fucking happy to live in this era guys! it starting in October literally confirms the leaks from wrestling talk, it's gonna be TNT , ii am almost sure now. no way JR is gonna tease you about a false info 
it's gonna be SPECIAL , AEW baby!


----------



## Boldgerg

I honestly cannot wait for there to be a legitimate, big time alternative to WWE.

Everything so far say that AEW is going to be the second "big" wrestling company and create the sort of competition and choice that we haven't seen in almost 20 years.

If it's TNT then that really will be poetic. The metaphorical AEW pheonix rising from the ashes of WCW.

No matter what, it literally cannot possibly be any worse than WWE at this point. The more athletic presentation and the clear sign that they're going to be less PG only cements that.


----------



## Chrome

If it ends up being TNT. :banderas


----------



## Chan Hung

I'm amped up. I hope they learn from the TNA lesson and really impress!! Cant wait guys!



Chrome said:


> If it ends up being TNT. :banderas


Omg talk about full circle if this happened!! 2 hrs of this is cool. Wonder if itll be live? Unless it was already posted


----------



## Chrome

Chan Hung said:


> Omg talk about full circle if this happened!! 2 hrs of this is cool. Wonder if itll be live? Unless it was already posted


Don't think they said anything about being live. Hopefully they make it live every week. Part of the reason WWE got their huge billion contracts was because they're live, so AEW having live shows will make them more valuable as well. Plus taped shows are outdated imo.


----------



## reamstyles

Will Jr's boy Jack Swagger be multiple time aew champion?


----------



## Desecrated

Great to see the concerns on TV evapourating. Some great positive news, that sadly might get washed away amidst it coming during Wrestlemania week. Hopefully the valuation of the deal was lucrative. Finance a few beefy names for the rest of the upper-card.

News also came out that WWE was going to do a behind the scenes show airing on FS1 on Tuesday nights. While it will lack any sort of pull because those shows haven't historically done well (and probably cancelled by May 2020), it does chip away a few x,000s.


----------



## cm-drunk

great news on the tv deal. the fucking uso's resigned god fucking damnit. if they dont get ambrose this really is gonna suck. i dont want to watch the assistant manager at applbees vs the lot attendant at shoprite no matter how well presented it is. they need to throw some serious fucking money at talent and start takng some risk or this is just gonna be a 100mil bonfire that they could have donated to crispr research or alternative energy.


----------



## patpat

Even tho the usos signing is sad, it is because of what they could have become. They need their own identity, watching WWF's roster just on another TV is gonna suck. But for Ambrose? Yes I hope he comes. I hope he comes to prove to the world what he is worth, still waiting for Jack swagger. Instead of paying 10000 millions to get Lesnar why not create your own? Same, he was also an mma guy and was very talented


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

cm-drunk said:


> great news on the tv deal. the fucking uso's resigned god fucking damnit. if they dont get ambrose this really is gonna suck. i dont want to watch the assistant manager at applbees vs the lot attendant at shoprite no matter how well presented it is. they need to throw some serious fucking money at talent and start takng some risk or this is just gonna be a 100mil bonfire that they could have donated to crispr research or alternative energy.


I agree. Right now aside from Y2J and Omega the roster leaves a lot to be desired. They need to sign Dean and Punk. That would give them a stable main event scene and you can build around that with the lesser known indie guys.

They need a few stars to get eyeballs on the TV though and once people are watching then they can start making new stars.


----------



## Erik.

Dean and Punk.... who were glorified indie guys.

Casuals ARENT tuning into AEW. Get the fucking idea out of your heads.

It'll get WRESTLING viewers. Those who probably used to watch Raw or watch Raw via highlights. They'll be lucky to get 1,000,000 viewers consistently because they are a brand new promotion, with basically ZERO history. You could have all the fucking stars you want, casuals aren't viewing it. In the casuals eyes, WWE is wrestling. It has been for 20 years. It's the exact reason that despite TNA, ROH and other promotions have had a better show than WWE at one point in history, barely anyone gives a shit about them from a casual standpoint because it's NOT WWE. 

AEW will be a success in it's first few years if it MAINTAINS a core audience. But it needs to be different. Different then ANY other wrestling show has been before. Formula of cutting promos and wrestling? Been done for 30+ years. They need a new angle and to redefine what a wrestling show is. Can they do it? No idea. If they can, they're geniuses because no one has been able to change what a wrestling show looks like since Bischoff 20+ years ago.


----------



## cm-drunk

Erik. said:


> Dean and Punk.... who were glorified indie guys.
> 
> Casuals ARENT tuning into AEW. Get the fucking idea out of your heads.
> 
> It'll get WRESTLING viewers. Those who probably used to watch Raw or watch Raw via highlights. They'll be lucky to get 1,000,000 viewers consistently because they are a brand new promotion, with basically ZERO history. You could have all the fucking stars you want, casuals aren't viewing it. In the casuals eyes, WWE is wrestling. It has been for 20 years. It's the exact reason that despite TNA, ROH and other promotions have had a better show than WWE at one point in history, barely anyone gives a shit about them from a casual standpoint because it's NOT WWE.
> 
> AEW will be a success in it's first few years if it MAINTAINS a core audience. But it needs to be different. Different then ANY other wrestling show has been before. Formula of cutting promos and wrestling? Been done for 30+ years. They need a new angle and to redefine what a wrestling show is. Can they do it? No idea. If they can, they're geniuses because no one has been able to change what a wrestling show looks like since Bischoff 20+ years ago.


without casuals, they wont get their tv deal renewed. 1 million viewers does not warrant a primetime slot on a major network. unless they are going to buy the slot, they wont last there. and even if they do, how will they turn a profit?

there is this prevalent attitude that tony khan is dropping 100mil as a personal favor to indy fans to make them happy or something... this is delusional. he wants to make a profit and without casuals there is no shot. why do you think roh's budget is what it is? because they cant draw shit.

lets be real here... anyone with any real talent has been snapped up by wwe the past 5 years and yes that includes the indy darlings. they did this to ensure that no one other entity will aquire enough talent to build a product to challenge their hegemony. 

if you cant poach anyone from wwe you are fucked... because there isnt enough talent anywhere else to move the needle in any significant way. i hear people talk about jimmy havoc... lol im not a big guy and i would fuck him up in under 30 seconds.. he would make a great jobber but as far as a drawing star he has no shot... most of their current roster doesn't because if they did they would have been signed by wwe. realistically out of all the unproven guys they have, maybe one or two will step it up and become a draw. maybe. the rest are all jobbers.

there is also a prevelant opinion that wwe guys suck and arent worth getting... and thats true in that vince has thrown cold water on a lot of potential draws either because it doesnt fit his plans or just sheer incompitance. you have to realize alot of these guys were never given the proper gimmicks or booking to succeed anyway, and as a result they havent. however... the talent is still there. being a good worker, being able to talk, having a badass look... 

so what im saying is that we need the talent, not the name value. just about anyone i would try to poach would be completely repackaged.. different name different gimmick etc. its not because they are familiar faces.. its because they have the fundamentals to be big draws if they are handled properly. tbh i fucking hate how wwe has used their roster its a fucking joke really. 

if anyone thinks a top promotion is going to survive or god forbid turn a profit pushing a bunch of 150 lb burger flippers i would recommend looking uo the meaning of the word projection. it just wont work.

if they can present a character driven wrestling show with hard hitting action(like njpw) where the guys they push either look tough or are super athletic(being able to talk and work is required obviously) then they might be able to make this thing work. if they just try to present roh with better production values its going to flop HARD. 

without top talent, and i would even argue the next stone cold or rock.... this thing has no shot of getting anywhere.


----------



## patpat

People not giving a chance to any new talent is ridiculous, like wtf? You guys just wants a wwe roster at this point. What is even the point of aew then? 
Also saying that Jericho and Kenny are the only big guys right Joe is just being sn ignorant, you got to stop looking at it from a mainstream perspective only. Guys like Pentagon and bros, the bucks ARE big deal in the environment of wrestling. Hell wwe was ready to pay the bucks millions, how are they not important? 
If wwe is going to be a wwe-like company which panders to casual and mainstream instead of trying to produce a good product then I am off sorry. People Love good TV, if they are good casual or jot people will watch, it's like people cant get away from this "casual/smark" view, it is something wwe invented to get away with their crap and the fact that people still think they are two heterogeneous categories is funny. UFC is doing extremely good and I never saw them trying to pander to casual, the quality of their product made them main stream, that's how it works.
It's ridiculous now , last week I heard they will never get a big TV deal because their roster isnt full of wwe guys, now its they wont be able to keep it if their roster isnt full if wwe guys. The reason why most wrestling promotions , despite their quality product never became successful is basically the lack of any good TV deal, tna was shit when it had a good TV deal and when it got better? People already gave up on it. So what about we wait and see how that's happen? Cuz the whole conversation is a moving goalposts right now


----------



## Erik.

cm-drunk said:


> without casuals, they wont get their tv deal renewed. 1 million viewers does not warrant a primetime slot on a major network. unless they are going to buy the slot, they wont last there. and even if they do, how will they turn a profit?
> 
> there is this prevalent attitude that tony khan is dropping 100mil as a personal favor to indy fans to make them happy or something... this is delusional. he wants to make a profit and without casuals there is no shot. why do you think roh's budget is what it is? because they cant draw shit.
> 
> lets be real here... anyone with any real talent has been snapped up by wwe the past 5 years and yes that includes the indy darlings. they did this to ensure that no one other entity will aquire enough talent to build a product to challenge their hegemony.
> 
> if you cant poach anyone from wwe you are fucked... because there isnt enough talent anywhere else to move the needle in any significant way. i hear people talk about jimmy havoc... lol im not a big guy and i would fuck him up in under 30 seconds.. he would make a great jobber but as far as a drawing star he has no shot... most of their current roster doesn't because if they did they would have been signed by wwe. realistically out of all the unproven guys they have, maybe one or two will step it up and become a draw. maybe. the rest are all jobbers.
> 
> there is also a prevelant opinion that wwe guys suck and arent worth getting... and thats true in that vince has thrown cold water on a lot of potential draws either because it doesnt fit his plans or just sheer incompitance. you have to realize alot of these guys were never given the proper gimmicks or booking to succeed anyway, and as a result they havent. however... the talent is still there. being a good worker, being able to talk, having a badass look...
> 
> so what im saying is that we need the talent, not the name value. just about anyone i would try to poach would be completely repackaged.. different name different gimmick etc. its not because they are familiar faces.. its because they have the fundamentals to be big draws if they are handled properly. tbh i fucking hate how wwe has used their roster its a fucking joke really.
> 
> if anyone thinks a top promotion is going to survive or god forbid turn a profit pushing a bunch of 150 lb burger flippers i would recommend looking uo the meaning of the word projection. it just wont work.
> 
> if they can present a character driven wrestling show with hard hitting action(like njpw) where the guys they push either look tough or are super athletic(being able to talk and work is required obviously) then they might be able to make this thing work. if they just try to present roh with better production values its going to flop HARD.
> 
> without top talent, and i would even argue the next stone cold or rock.... this thing has no shot of getting anywhere.


The TV network would be fucking stupid to give them a prime time slot then if they aren't giving them leeway. 

Why the fuck would casuals tune into a wrestling show (when wrestling is the LEAST popular it's been) with zero history when WWE are THE biggest promotion in the country? It isn't happening. Regardless of the talent on their roster. They could some of WWE's biggest names signing for them and it wouldn't make a blink of difference. The ONLY fans they'll be getting in for the first few years are disgruntled WWE fans who don't like the WWE product and fans of wrestling who like the idea of something new. That's it.

They need to make their own stars and get a CONSISTENT core fanbase established. It's one thing getting a load of hardcore fans for one off PPVs like All-In and Double or Nothing, it's another thing making those actual fans stay. The best way to get invested in a wrestling promotion is feeling invested in their performers. Creating their own stars, stories for their own stars and making names in wrestling for those said guys will be the SMARTEST way to go. And that is exactly what they are going to do. 

They need to be different. Simple as that. None of the same garbage formulaic crap we see from EVERY SINGLE WRESTLING SHOW. 

Since no one on here can seem to tell me how they can portray the show as being different and like nothing that's been presented before. I don't have much hope for Cody, Omega and the Bucks thinking of it either. 

It's obvious to me that the show will be NWA, NJPW and WCW all mixed together. A hard hitting, character driven sports presented wrestling TV show. All things that are different to WWE right now. They just need to make it fresh and reinvent the way a wrestling TV show is seen.

Plus, who gives a shit was casuals watch? I just want to be entertained. I couldn't give a shit if just 300,000 people watch it. If it entertains me, has good wrestling with stories behind it, then I'm sold. If it starts pandering towards a demographic that'll see their quality diminish but viewers are in the millions, then I'm done.


----------



## RiverFenix

Casuals might turn in to the non-wwe wrestling show because it's 2 hours a week and not asking for 6 hours+ a week of your time investment that the wwe does. Raw is three hours, SDL is two hours, the new Tuesday FS1 show will be an hour, 205Live is an hour and wwe seemingly expects fans to know NXT wrestlers upon their debut so NXT is seemingly must watch for WWE universe fans as well - so upwards of 8 hour commitment a week to keep up on WWE television happenings. 

I would have rather had 1 hour from AEW - NXT and LU do/did very well with one hour of programming. An hour and a half might have been ideal - to start especially. 

I don't want to see Omega or Cody or The Bucks or Jericho or any other wrestler for that matter each and every show. It's over exposure. Especially when they're in go-nowhere throw away segments that are very obviously filler segments. When you have too much time to fill each week, you start filling in so much fluff and it cheapens the product and insults the fans by wasting their time.



SparrowPrime said:


> "I think what they're shooting for is a more athletic presentation," JR revealed. "*It will hopefully be less eye rolling than the sophomore drama class* trying to convince you in a 10 minute promo of anything they're saying. It's too long. Our audience can't handle that."


This confirms Jim Ross has never watched a _Being the Elite_ webisode. But maybe this also means, given his position, that he can speak up and limit the BTE hijinks and shenanigans from the television product. 

JR seems to be speaking like it's going to be an American NJPW.


----------



## cm-drunk

Erik. said:


> The TV network would be fucking stupid to give them a prime time slot then if they aren't giving them leeway.
> 
> Why the fuck would casuals tune into a wrestling show (when wrestling is the LEAST popular it's been) with zero history when WWE are THE biggest promotion in the country? It isn't happening. Regardless of the talent on their roster. They could some of WWE's biggest names signing for them and it wouldn't make a blink of difference. The ONLY fans they'll be getting in for the first few years are disgruntled WWE fans who don't like the WWE product and fans of wrestling who like the idea of something new. That's it.
> 
> They need to make their own stars and get a CONSISTENT core fanbase established. It's one thing getting a load of hardcore fans for one off PPVs like All-In and Double or Nothing, it's another thing making those actual fans stay. The best way to get invested in a wrestling promotion is feeling invested in their performers. Creating their own stars, stories for their own stars and making names in wrestling for those said guys will be the SMARTEST way to go. And that is exactly what they are going to do.
> 
> They need to be different. Simple as that. None of the same garbage formulaic crap we see from EVERY SINGLE WRESTLING SHOW.
> 
> Since no one on here can seem to tell me how they can portray the show as being different and like nothing that's been presented before. I don't have much hope for Cody, Omega and the Bucks thinking of it either.
> 
> It's obvious to me that the show will be NWA, NJPW and WCW all mixed together. A hard hitting, character driven sports presented wrestling TV show. All things that are different to WWE right now. They just need to make it fresh and reinvent the way a wrestling TV show is seen.
> 
> Plus, who gives a shit was casuals watch? I just want to be entertained. I couldn't give a shit if just 300,000 people watch it. If it entertains me, has good wrestling with stories behind it, then I'm sold. If it starts pandering towards a demographic that'll see their quality diminish but viewers are in the millions, then I'm done.


unfortunately i think we've seen every iteration of a wrestling show that has any legs at all. alot of them have failed.

honestly its just wrestling, its not a complicated concept. you have wrestlers participating in matches and storylines with the sole focus of generating tv ratings and revenue from merchandise and live events. 

so how do we do it? 

give your wrestlers characters that they can play well, and that entertain a mass audience. wwe has trouble doing this because they are a publicly traded company and understandably wont take the risk or presenting characters that are interesting to any demographic over the age of 11. aew wont have this problem, so they have the leeway to present some darker and multifaceted characters that teenagers and adults will enjoy. you can still have the kiddie stuff, but just make them jobbers save one or two. the kids wont stop watching because their guys lose. they will still buy merch if they like those characters.

focus your storylines on personal issues and stop insulting peoples intelligence. we know its fake, but make it easier to suspend disbeleif. nwa did it so well in the 80's you had heels getting stabbed in gas stations i kid you not. 

make the in ring product more realistic. more hard hitting, cooler moves, but without turning things into a spotfest. im not saying that everyone can be aj styles, but hes a good example of someone who bridges the new school with the old school well. he has his cool moves and spots, but he focuses on pacing his matches flawlessly and selling realistically. thats what works. and make sure things are stiff so it actually comes off as realistic.

no more 50/50 booking your either a star or a jobber, period. if a jobber gets over promote them. stop wasting guys that have potential because you need to build someone else up... do it with jobbers and protect your guys that have potential.

the key to success here is not finding something new and different. its going back to the old school fundamentals that made wrestling popular in the first place, with a few modern tweaks.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Casuals might turn in to the non-wwe wrestling show because it's 2 hours a week and not asking for 6 hours+ a week of your time investment that the wwe does. Raw is three hours, SDL is two hours, the new Tuesday FS1 show will be an hour, 205Live is an hour and wwe seemingly expects fans to know NXT wrestlers upon their debut so NXT is seemingly must watch for WWE universe fans as well - so upwards of 8 hour commitment a week to keep up on WWE television happenings.
> 
> I would have rather had 1 hour from AEW - NXT and LU do/did very well with one hour of programming. An hour and a half might have been ideal - to start especially.
> 
> I don't want to see Omega or Cody or The Bucks or Jericho or any other wrestler for that matter each and every show. It's over exposure. Especially when they're in go-nowhere throw away segments that are very obviously filler segments. When you have too much time to fill each week, you start filling in so much fluff and it cheapens the product and insults the fans by wasting their time.



precisely. keep your top guys fresh and make it a priveledge to see them in an actual match.


----------



## Erik.

cm-drunk said:


> unfortunately i think we've seen every iteration of a wrestling show that has any legs at all. alot of them have failed.
> 
> honestly its just wrestling, its not a complicated concept. you have wrestlers participating in matches and storylines with the sole focus of generating tv ratings and revenue from merchandise and live events.
> 
> so how do we do it?
> 
> give your wrestlers characters that they can play well, and that entertain a mass audience. wwe has trouble doing this because they are a publicly traded company and understandably wont take the risk or presenting characters that are interesting to any demographic over the age of 11. aew wont have this problem, so they have the leeway to present some darker and multifaceted characters that teenagers and adults will enjoy. you can still have the kiddie stuff, but just make them jobbers save one or two. the kids wont stop watching because their guys lose. they will still buy merch if they like those characters.
> 
> focus your storylines on personal issues and stop insulting peoples intelligence. we know its fake, but make it easier to suspend disbeleif. nwa did it so well in the 80's you had heels getting stabbed in gas stations i kid you not.
> 
> make the in ring product more realistic. more hard hitting, cooler moves, but without turning things into a spotfest. im not saying that everyone can be aj styles, but hes a good example of someone who bridges the new school with the old school well. he has his cool moves and spots, but he focuses on pacing his matches flawlessly and selling realistically. thats what works. and make sure things are stiff so it actually comes off as realistic.
> 
> no more 50/50 booking your either a star or a jobber, period. if a jobber gets over promote them. stop wasting guys that have potential because you need to build someone else up... do it with jobbers and protect your guys that have potential.
> 
> the key to success here is not finding something new and different. its going back to the old school fundamentals that made wrestling popular in the first place, with a few modern tweaks.


So basically, a copy of wrestling in the 80s and 90s then for the most part.

FRESH.


----------



## validreasoning

cm-drunk said:


> without casuals, they wont get their tv deal renewed. 1 million viewers does not warrant a primetime slot on a major network. unless they are going to buy the slot, they wont last there. and even if they do, how will they turn a profit?


A million average live across a calendar year on cable would be impressive. NBA average 1.5 million on TNT/ESPN, MLB is about 1.2 million on cable.

A million viewers would be above amc or fx prime time average and twice that of Paramount (formerly spike).

How much the ads sell is more important than viewers right now. Pro wrestling struggles to sell ads. WWE spent years trying to convince networks and advertisers they are real sport.



> there is this prevalent attitude that tony khan is dropping 100mil as a personal favor to indy fans to make them happy or something... this is delusional. he wants to make a profit


No question a billionaire like Shahid Khan isn't dropping hundreds of millions on a project without expecting success and major returns obviously.



> without top talent, and i would even argue the next stone cold or rock.... this thing has no shot of getting anywhere.


Rock and Austin were once in a lifetime success stories. If they came around today they wouldn't be a successful as business has changed so much and how the audience consumes things like pro wrestling has changed.

Boxing would love another Ali or Tyson too, baseball another Babe Ruth but those guys are few and far between.

Obviously Cena, Lesnar, Rousey, Reigns would've difference makers for AEW but the odds on getting them are extremely low. Styles, Rollins, Orton, Bryan and Punk would be next level below that but aside from Punk the others are inaccessible at least for next 3 years. Taker and Goldberg could be used as nostalgia acts but they are not going on the road weekly to sell tv show at their ages.

Pro wrestling last 25 years has been built on storylines rather than individuals too. WCW was filled with starpower in 94-95 but it was NWO vs sting storyline that made it red-hot. WWE roster was extremely weak in late 97 but Vince vs Austin angle turned company nuclear. Other examples Batista vs Evolution in 95, Rock vs Cena in 2011-13, Punk vs WWE in 2011, Bryan vs Authority in 2014. In some of those situations WWE took a midcard act and got them very hot very quickly in case of Bryan, punk, Batista and even Austin.


----------



## cm-drunk

Erik. said:


> So basically, a copy of wrestling in the 80s and 90s then for the most part.
> 
> FRESH.


sarcasm aside.. it is fresh. you can have the characters be more modern obviously, but the things that made old school wrestling great such as having wins and losses matter, pushing badasses as your top guys and giving the show a more serious feel never goes out of style. isn't that what most people criticize wwe for not doing?


----------



## Erik.

cm-drunk said:


> sarcasm aside.. it is fresh. you can have the characters be more modern obviously, but the things that made old school wrestling great such as having wins and losses matter, pushing badasses as your top guys and giving the show a more serious feel never goes out of style. isn't that what most people criticize wwe for not doing?


WWE gets shit on because grown adults watch it and it's a show aimed towards children. AEW will get shit on because it'll prioritise wrestling over anything else. 

That's just the way it works these days. 

TNA had plenty of star power, a serious product and great wrestling. It didn't draw any casuals but as an alternative to WWE, it was fine. For a period of time, it was the better show. If anything, it proved that you could have better than WWE but not draw any better than them.

AEW will have similar problems. It'll have a mesh of different wrestling styles, likely have better matches, will be a lot more serious, will feel more like a sport - but they'll suffer from one of the things TNA did. It isn't WWE.

A lot of people really don't understand the size and impact the WWE has on "casual viewers" - they ARE wrestling. Ask someone on the street if they can name all the wrestling promotions they can. You'll hear two names. WWF or WWE. That's a fact. They are a brand. THE biggest brand in wrestling and likely always will be until your death. You can ask someone on the street to name a Cola brand and they'll all see Coca Cola. Might get the odd person saying Pepsi here and there but that's a century of competing for you. a CENTURY. 

It'll take over a decade for AEW to even be uttered in the same breath and even that's a stretch. Because no non-wrestling fan is going to tune in to a wrestling show and stick around because it's more serious. It's still fake fighting and WWE over the years has pretty much made a mockery of it all for anyone to take it or other promotions seriously anyway.

They simply NEED to do something different and fresh. Fuck the past. Fuck whatever worked 20 years ago. It worked 20 years ago because it' was a different time, different set of fans, different era in general. They need to tap into modern day culture, simple as that. They need to find what that is and make it work. 

You may not like it - but that's the only way they'll succeed long term before they simply turn into yet another wrestling promotion below WWE.

Again, I don't care if casuals watch it or not - I don't know why people care about who else watches a wrestling show. Why do you care? - you can enjoy something without other people enjoying it too you know.


----------



## patpat

cm-drunk said:


> Erik. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The TV network would be fucking stupid to give them a prime time slot then if they aren't giving them leeway.
> 
> Why the fuck would casuals tune into a wrestling show (when wrestling is the LEAST popular it's been) with zero history when WWE are THE biggest promotion in the country? It isn't happening. Regardless of the talent on their roster. They could some of WWE's biggest names signing for them and it wouldn't make a blink of difference. The ONLY fans they'll be getting in for the first few years are disgruntled WWE fans who don't like the WWE product and fans of wrestling who like the idea of something new. That's it.
> 
> They need to make their own stars and get a CONSISTENT core fanbase established. It's one thing getting a load of hardcore fans for one off PPVs like All-In and Double or Nothing, it's another thing making those actual fans stay. The best way to get invested in a wrestling promotion is feeling invested in their performers. Creating their own stars, stories for their own stars and making names in wrestling for those said guys will be the SMARTEST way to go. And that is exactly what they are going to do.
> 
> They need to be different. Simple as that. None of the same garbage formulaic crap we see from EVERY SINGLE WRESTLING SHOW.
> 
> Since no one on here can seem to tell me how they can portray the show as being different and like nothing that's been presented before. I don't have much hope for Cody, Omega and the Bucks thinking of it either.
> 
> It's obvious to me that the show will be NWA, NJPW and WCW all mixed together. A hard hitting, character driven sports presented wrestling TV show. All things that are different to WWE right now. They just need to make it fresh and reinvent the way a wrestling TV show is seen.
> 
> Plus, who gives a shit was casuals watch? I just want to be entertained. I couldn't give a shit if just 300,000 people watch it. If it entertains me, has good wrestling with stories behind it, then I'm sold. If it starts pandering towards a demographic that'll see their quality diminish but viewers are in the millions, then I'm done.
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately i think we've seen every iteration of a wrestling show that has any legs at all. alot of them have failed.
> 
> honestly its just wrestling, its not a complicated concept. you have wrestlers participating in matches and storylines with the sole focus of generating tv ratings and revenue from merchandise and live events.
> 
> so how do we do it?
> 
> give your wrestlers characters that they can play well, and that entertain a mass audience. wwe has trouble doing this because they are a publicly traded company and understandably wont take the risk or presenting characters that are interesting to any demographic over the age of 11. aew wont have this problem, so they have the leeway to present some darker and multifaceted characters that teenagers and adults will enjoy. you can still have the kiddie stuff, but just make them jobbers save one or two. the kids wont stop watching because their guys lose. they will still buy merch if they like those characters.
> 
> focus your storylines on personal issues and stop insulting peoples intelligence. we know its fake, but make it easier to suspend disbeleif. nwa did it so well in the 80's you had heels getting stabbed in gas stations i kid you not.
> 
> make the in ring product more realistic. more hard hitting, cooler moves, but without turning things into a spotfest. im not saying that everyone can be aj styles, but hes a good example of someone who bridges the new school with the old school well. he has his cool moves and spots, but he focuses on pacing his matches flawlessly and selling realistically. thats what works. and make sure things are stiff so it actually comes off as realistic.
> 
> no more 50/50 booking your either a star or a jobber, period. if a jobber gets over promote them. stop wasting guys that have potential because you need to build someone else up... do it with jobbers and protect your guys that have potential.
> 
> the key to success here is not finding something new and different. its going back to the old school fundamentals that made wrestling popular in the first place, with a few modern tweaks.
Click to expand...

 everything here , it's like the perfect wet dream of any wrestling fan. Like I would give all my money to get this. This is exactly what they should be aiming for, wrestling is cool. There is a reason the attitude era was so popular, everyone can like wrestling when it's well done , casual or not, and a show just like you explained would simply catch anyone's attention casual or not. But one thing we can be sure of is this guys will get rid of 90% of wwe bullshit in their product , let's cross fingers guys. Wwe has become unwatchable.


----------



## cm-drunk

validreasoning said:


> A million average live across a calendar year on cable would be impressive. NBA average 1.5 million on TNT/ESPN, MLB is about 1.2 million on cable.
> 
> A million viewers would be above amc or fx prime time average and twice that of Paramount (formerly spike).
> 
> How much the ads sell is more important than viewers right now. Pro wrestling struggles to sell ads. WWE spent years trying to convince networks and advertisers they are real sport.
> 
> 
> 
> No question a billionaire like Shahid Khan isn't dropping hundreds of millions on a project without expecting success and major returns obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> Rock and Austin were once in a lifetime success stories. If they came around today they wouldn't be a successful as business has changed so much and how the audience consumes things like pro wrestling has changed.
> 
> Boxing would love another Ali or Tyson too, baseball another Babe Ruth but those guys are few and far between.
> 
> Obviously Cena, Lesnar, Rousey, Reigns would've difference makers for AEW but the odds on getting them are extremely low. Styles, Rollins, Orton, Bryan and Punk would be next level below that but aside from Punk the others are inaccessible at least for next 3 years. Taker and Goldberg could be used as nostalgia acts but they are not going on the road weekly to sell tv show at their ages.
> 
> Pro wrestling last 25 years has been built on storylines rather than individuals too. WCW was filled with starpower in 94-95 but it was NWO vs sting storyline that made it red-hot. WWE roster was extremely weak in late 97 but Vince vs Austin angle turned company nuclear. Other examples Batista vs Evolution in 95, Rock vs Cena in 2011-13, Punk vs WWE in 2011, Bryan vs Authority in 2014. In some of those situations WWE took a midcard act and got them very hot very quickly in case of Bryan, punk, Batista and even Austin.


i would say that those storylines would not have been successful if you put different guys in those spots. rock vs cena was hot because it was rock vs cena. nwo vs sting was hot because of hogan sting hall and nash. and mcmahon vs austin was hot because it was mcmahon vs austin. point being without great characters and talents to play those characters, the storylines are meaningless.

if you take game of thrones for instance, its red hot because they spent all those seasons developing the important characters. without that development they wouldnt draw near the numbers they do. reason being no one would care about the outcome of the storyline because they arent invested in the characters and how that outcome affects said characters.

furthermore, if they casted a bunch of c-level actors to play those characters, would their performance inspire the audience to suspend disbeleif and actually care about their fates? chances are people would just tune out unless they were really, really interested in medieval politics, zombies, or selling meth.



patpat said:


> everything here , it's like the perfect wet dream of any wrestling fan. Like I would give all my money to get this. This is exactly what they should be aiming for, wrestling is cool. There is a reason the attitude era was so popular, everyone can like wrestling when it's well done , casual or not, and a show just like you explained would simply catch anyone's attention casual or not. But one thing we can be sure of is this guys will get rid of 90% of wwe bullshit in their product , let's cross fingers guys. Wwe has become unwatchable.


your right about that. for the first time in my life, barring a couple years after they fucked over booker t... im not watching wrestlemania. despite having rediculous amounts of talent there isn't a single thing that makes me want to watch.

-completely ruined becky vs ronda.
-db vs kofi fucking kingston? lol
-rollins vs brock for the title? should be hot but they completely dropped the ball and never gave it a solid narrative and ran with it.
-why do we have hhh vs batista in 2019? should be basista vs owens or some other up and coming babyface
-cena isn't even on the show lol. meanwhile we have kurt angle having a retirement match vs some geek while kurt actaully gave cena his first tv match. so easy it writes itself and they passed on that? wtf?

i cant see how you can make a card this bad if you actually tried. im starting to lose interest in wrestling in general which is why i really hope aew can pull this off and put out a good product.


----------



## validreasoning

cm-drunk said:


> i would say that those storylines would not have been successful if you put different guys in those spots. rock vs cena was hot because it was rock vs cena. nwo vs sting was hot because of hogan sting hall and nash. and mcmahon vs austin was hot because it was mcmahon vs austin. point being without great characters and talents to play those characters, the storylines are meaningless.
> 
> if you take game of thrones for instance, its red hot because they spent all those seasons developing the important characters. without that development they wouldnt draw near the numbers they do. reason being no one would care about the outcome of the storyline because they arent invested in the characters and how that outcome affects said characters.
> 
> furthermore, if they casted a bunch of c-level actors to play those characters, would their performance inspire the audience to suspend disbeleif and actually care about their fates? chances are people would just tune out unless they were really, really interested in medieval politics, zombies, or selling meth.


There is no question there is luck involved and timing. Vince vs Austin probably doesn't work anywhere near as well without Montreal turning Vince into mega real life heel and maniacal owner who woukd do anything to come out in the right side. Sting had been a disappointment drawing power wise despite huge pushes from 88 to 96. It wasn't until he completely changed his character up as no talking/wrestling anti-hero in 97 did he catch fire.

GOT does show you don't need big names if you have right stories. Harrington, Clarke were complete unknowns before the show aired


----------



## SparrowPrime

Can we finally get a All Elite sub-forum. Dump the Double or Nothing thread in there. Dump Being the Elite thread in there. This thread is all over the place. There could have been a separate thread discussing Jim Ross's hiring. A separate thread about JR confirming the TV deal in October.

Come on mods....its Mania season. Please give this request for the members here. Please??


----------



## Boldgerg

SparrowPrime said:


> Can we finally get a All Elite sub-forum. Dump the Double or Nothing thread in there. Dump Being the Elite thread in there. This thread is all over the place. There could have been a separate thread discussing Jim Ross's hiring. A separate thread about JR confirming the TV deal in October.
> 
> Come on mods....its Mania season. Please give this request for the members here. Please??


Agreed.


----------



## patpat

cm-drunk said:


> your right about that. for the first time in my life, barring a couple years after they fucked over booker t... im not watching wrestlemania. despite having rediculous amounts of talent there isn't a single thing that makes me want to watch.
> 
> -completely ruined becky vs ronda.
> -db vs kofi fucking kingston? lol
> -rollins vs brock for the title? should be hot but they completely dropped the ball and never gave it a solid narrative and ran with it.
> -why do we have hhh vs batista in 2019? should be basista vs owens or some other up and coming babyface
> -cena isn't even on the show lol. meanwhile we have kurt angle having a retirement match vs some geek while kurt actaully gave cena his first tv match. so easy it writes itself and they passed on that? wtf?
> 
> i cant see how you can make a card this bad if you actually tried. im starting to lose interest in wrestling in general which is why i really hope aew can pull this off and put out a good product.


and this! might be a reason aew does the impossible and prove Erik wrong. I am absolutely in accordance of his analysis of why aew might meet the same problem as TNA. he is right , spot on, but we forget to mention the state in which wwe itself was back in the tna days. wwe was still ok, not great but they stil had star powers with some very good storylines. if the current wwe went against prime tna....they would have trouble. aew is here at the right place, at the right moment in the right spot. the reason why despite ROH, NJPW etc being they still don't get on top is because they are old companies. as dumb as it is, that's all there is to it. they don't have this buzz that aew got for themselves. 
now when talking about tna we shouldn't forget that the main reason they didn't drop despite their stars is because they were old wwe guys, and the show fucking sucked when it should have caught lightning. when they went head to head with raw on Monday, the shit they pull out was horrible and you could feel they were looking for a competition with wwe. aew weirdly by stating they don't want to compete with wwe , it gives them an advantage and make them legit. it gives them the "I don't give a fuck about wwe" feeling that makes them seem like a bigger deal.

also a good story will always do the job, right now tna is dead, they didn't catch the fire when they should have. but aew NEEDS to, they need to make it look as competitive , hard hitting and legit as possible. like Make your fucking world title scene seem like game of throne with guys absolutely killing themselves , the best friendship being broken just to get a chance to be in the #10 contenders, it needs to feel like this.


----------



## njcam

https://wrestlingnews.co/aew-news/jim-ross-says-aew-will-debut-on-a-major-cable-network-in-october/

By Paul Davis, April 6, 2019

All Elite Wrestling will have a weekly cable series starting this Fall, according to Jim Ross.

Ross said this on Friday when he was interviewed on WFAN New York. Ross noted that AEW will be airing on a “major” cable network but he did not provide any further details on which network.

Ross’ comments sound like a deal has been reached with a network. As previously noted, there were at least two major networks in play. The buzz from All In and social media and Tony Khan’s connections have key to getting networks interested in them. If they are able to secure a lucrative deal then this will change the came for the entire business and will force WWE to work harder to keep talent.

Ross signed with the company as a Senior Advisor and a press release sent out touted the deal as the biggest money offer in wrestling commentary history.


----------



## patpat

am I the only one not caring about aew pushing wwe to do better? I don't care about wwe anymore lol...
cena made a comment saying this is a good thing for the business, I really still don't get why aew is actually made to be such a huge deal but it sure is helping the project.


----------



## Chan Hung

If AEW can try to develop their characters and invest in good storylines none of the the cheese, then that's a good start. While having a few top WWE stars helps them they ultimately have to create stars. TNA did that with Joe, AJ, Monty Brown etc but then eventually started to do all the wrong things. Lastly if they can be a live show least once in a while and not taped that could help. Throw in some pyro plus good theme music from Johnson and maybe this will work out.


----------



## patpat

also Is this some kind of tradition to shit on aew on reddit? I have seen people imply JR is lying or trying their best to downplay what is happening or...it's like part of the community is angry that we get something else to be interested in...yhay's the weirdest shit I have ever seen like???wtf? 
also the people saying it's impossible for it to be tnt or tbs on reddit..;few months ago people said they aren't getting a tv deal, now they got a major one , what is next when it is announced to be exactly tnt? or tbs? oh they won't be able to draw becuz of nba blablabla


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Erik. said:


> They simply NEED to do something different and fresh. Fuck the past. Fuck whatever worked 20 years ago. It worked 20 years ago because it' was a different time, different set of fans, different era in general. They need to tap into modern day culture, simple as that. They need to find what that is and make it work.
> 
> Again, I don't care if casuals watch it or not - I don't know why people care about who else watches a wrestling show. Why do you care? - you can enjoy something without other people enjoying it too you know.


I agree 100% with these statements and that's what I want to see AEW do more than anything.. give us something brand new. Something that hasn't been done before in wrestling. And have it resonate with people in 2019. Constantly going back to the past is not going to work. That well is out of water and ain't gonna work any more. Different times people get with it. 

It's one of the biggest reasons why I loved Lucha Underground. It was something fresh and new and it was actually GOOD. I really think that AEW need to be Fresh, new, and good for them to do well...And if they can't be the first two then at least be Good. That's gonna get people more than anything. 

And I have to ask...do Casuals even exist? Like Wrestling is not popular enough to even have casual fans so I gotta wonder where people are getting these casual fans shit from.


----------



## Chairshot620

In regards to guys either losing or winning all the time, AEW has said that wins and losses are going to matter. If you pair a win loss record with a season that has a beginning and end in the sense of records (I’m not speaking of an off air season) then some guy who lost all one season could become a major player in the next.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Have they made any comments on an intent to go live with their TV show? Because, man, they should know since the late 90s, taped wrestling dies in the ratings. It's even giving me a 'meh' response.


----------



## Beatles123

TheLooseCanon said:


> Have they made any comments on an intent to go live with their TV show? Because, man, they should know since the late 90s, taped wrestling dies in the ratings. It's even giving me a 'meh' response.


The intent is to go live and be two hours at most, so say the Bucks.


----------



## Oracle

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I agree 100% with these statements and that's what I want to see AEW do more than anything.. give us something brand new. Something that hasn't been done before in wrestling. And have it resonate with people in 2019. Constantly going back to the past is not going to work. That well is out of water and ain't gonna work any more. Different times people get with it.
> 
> It's one of the biggest reasons why I loved Lucha Underground. It was something fresh and new and it was actually GOOD. I really think that AEW need to be Fresh, new, and good for them to do well...And if they can't be the first two then at least be Good. That's gonna get people more than anything.
> 
> And I have to ask...do Casuals even exist? Like Wrestling is not popular enough to even have casual fans so I gotta wonder where people are getting these casual fans shit from.


Casual fan checking in i haven't watched wrestling religiously for years and im extremely intrigued by AEW.

i mean i keep up with things so what and read bits and pieces here and there about WWE but i haven't watched a raw or smackdown episode in a good few years.


----------



## Stellar

SparrowPrime said:


> Can we finally get a All Elite sub-forum. Dump the Double or Nothing thread in there. Dump Being the Elite thread in there. This thread is all over the place. There could have been a separate thread discussing Jim Ross's hiring. A separate thread about JR confirming the TV deal in October.
> 
> Come on mods....its Mania season. Please give this request for the members here. Please??


Probably waiting for something to happen more than just news, rumors and speculation. I don't think that a TV deal has even been announced, right? So far they have agreed to throw a ton of money at people and.....Nothing really more than that. Don't get the cart before the horse.


----------



## Erik.

Oracle. said:


> Casual fan checking in i haven't watched wrestling religiously for years and im extremely intrigued by AEW.
> 
> i mean i keep up with things so what and read bits and pieces here and there about WWE but i haven't watched a raw or smackdown episode in a good few years.


But youve watched wrestling in the past. 

The way people are going on and using the term 'casual' it's as if they mean people who have never watched wrestling before but tune in and are entertained by the product.

If casual is defined by you then I can see them drawing quite a few casuals in. Because there are loads of you out there. People who wouldn't dare watch the current state of pro wrestling but can't help but keep up with it every now and then. It'll be on easily accessible television and we are in a time where WWE has more disgruntled fans than ever.


----------



## patpat

What people call casuals nowadays don't exist, the only "casual" remaining are people that used to watch when it was super good and drop the product because it became shit. They are the people that popped in and made the ratings go to 4 millions again on raw's 25th anniversary when the legends were advertised. 
I think we are all underestimating the amount of people that stopped watching wrestling only because they were not satisfied by the product.


----------



## Chrome

Slackly said:


> Probably waiting for something to happen more than just news, rumors and speculation. I don't think that a TV deal has even been announced, right? So far they have agreed to throw a ton of money at people and.....Nothing really more than that. Don't get the cart before the horse.


Yeah, we'll probably start a subsection sometime next month.


----------



## validreasoning

patpat said:


> I think we are all underestimating the amount of people that stopped watching wrestling only because they were not satisfied by the product.


If you are talking WWE alot of their audience consume it differently now as millions of homes drop cable.

WWEs online fandom has exploded over last 3 years. Took them nearly a decade to reach 10 million subs on Youtube in February 2016. In 3 years since they have grown to 40+ million and their channel is second most watched ever. Good video to highlight wwes growth on YouTube 






There is definitely lots of casual fans still. Attend a houseshow and you will see that. One of the last shows I attended the kids were going mad for Big Show while on here and other places online he was hated. I don't buy everyone is hardcore because I know people who have gone to recent Manias and aren't mega fans. Obviously YouTube, Twitter, Facebook have tons of people who think wrestling is real too..thats not long ago https://www.tmz.com/2015/12/29/vince-mcmahon-arrest-wwe-nypd/


----------



## patpat

I don't see how someone liking big show make him a casual tho, from my point of view I don't see. 
That's the problem with those words, they are misused. Casual are still wrestling fans but who are less interested about the behind the scene aspect. But they are still fans , but when some people talk about it it's like casual are some kind of parallele fans who are completely different.


----------



## SparrowPrime

Chrome said:


> Yeah, we'll probably start a subsection sometime next month.


That will be awesome!! I just think having a Lucha Underground sub-forum is pretty redundant at this point. That promotion is pretty much dead in the water. With JR confirming TV starting October, and more talents signing. It would be great, as that AEW thread is now all over the place in discussion.

Thanks, we appreciate it!!


----------



## Chrome

SparrowPrime said:


> That will be awesome!! I just think having a Lucha Underground sub-forum is pretty redundant at this point. That promotion is pretty much dead in the water. With JR confirming TV starting October, and more talents signing. It would be great, as that AEW thread is now all over the place in discussion.
> 
> Thanks, we appreciate it!!


Agreed. Love me some LU, but it's not likely coming back and the section's been dead for a good minute. Hell, it was dead last year when season 4 was going on.


----------



## Erik.

HHH burying AEW at the HOF :lol :lol


----------



## JoePanther

I think that there's certainly a thirst and hunger for something different, which is why All In was a success and Double or Nothing sold out immediately. But that also doesn't guarantee long-term success either. It's really going to boil down to how AEW responds when the novelty wears off by February and March of next year. Just because WCW failed in 2001 and TNA has failed the past 10 years, doesn't mean that AEW will ultimately fail as well the same way just because Crockett and the NWA was successful in the 80's and AWA was successful in the 70's doesn't mean that this forumula will be successful in the 2020's. In short, I think we got to stop over-analyzing what has worked/didn't work in the past and try apply it to 2019 and beyond. Maybe some concepts will work while others won't. It's really impossible to tell..


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> HHH burying AEW at the HOF <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


 FANTASTIC 
everything I expected , free fucking publicity live on one of their biggest event , when aew gave them the "wr don't care about you treatment" they just made it look like aew is making them bitter 
Holy shit what era are we living in people
THANKS YOU HHHH , now you told to your audience even the people not informed that a company named aew and a show called all in existed. Clap for him people <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> this fucking company I hope the boys at aew don't get carried away and respond, they need to ignore them and give them the "we not here to compete with you" treatment, they can get the upper hand psychologically here
Aew already topped TNA , sorry the amount of time it took for wwe to even acknowledge or even care about tna existed and they get bitter at aew on the HOF? Tfl? :lol


----------



## shandcraig

patpat said:


> FANTASTIC
> everything I expected , free fucking publicity live on one of their biggest event , when aew gave them the "wr don't care about you treatment" they just made it look like aew is making them bitter
> Holy shit what era are we living in people
> THANKS YOU HHHH , now you told to your audience even the people not informed that a company named aew and a show called all in existed. Clap for him people <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> this fucking company I hope the boys at aew don't get carried away and respond, they need to ignore them and give them the "we not here to compete with you" treatment, they can get the upper hand psychologically here
> Aew already topped TNA , sorry the amount of time it took for wwe to even acknowledge or even care about tna existed and they get bitter at aew on the HOF? Tfl? :lol



What did i miss? i dont watch anything wwe. WWE mentioned aew ?


----------



## patpat

shandcraig said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> FANTASTIC
> everything I expected , free fucking publicity live on one of their biggest event , when aew gave them the "wr don't care about you treatment" they just made it look like aew is making them bitter
> Holy shit what era are we living in people
> THANKS YOU HHHH , now you told to your audience even the people not informed that a company named aew and a show called all in existed. Clap for him people <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> this fucking company I hope the boys at aew don't get carried away and respond, they need to ignore them and give them the "we not here to compete with you" treatment, they can get the upper hand psychologically here
> Aew already topped TNA , sorry the amount of time it took for wwe to even acknowledge or even care about tna existed and they get bitter at aew on the HOF? Tfl? <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did i miss? i dont watch anything wwe. WWE mentioned aew ?
Click to expand...

 yes! And all in too, and people are like "muhhh aew buried" 
Billy Gunn is going home with the biggest smile on his face tonight! Congrats old man, the reason wwe never talked about tna or njpw Roh in the first place was to prevent their core audience from knowing some others companies exist. Guess they don't care now and the best is they make themselves look so bitter when aew barely did anything yet , :lol


----------



## shandcraig

patpat said:


> yes! And all in too, and people are like "muhhh aew buried"
> Billy Gunn is going home with the biggest smile on his face tonight! Congrats old man, the reason wwe never talked about tna or njpw Roh in the first place was to prevent their core audience from knowing some others companies exist. Guess they don't care now and the best is they make themselves look so bitter when aew barely did anything yet , :lol


can someone quote exactly who said what


----------



## Versatile

patpat said:


> FANTASTIC
> everything I expected , free fucking publicity live on one of their biggest event , when aew gave them the "wr don't care about you treatment" they just made it look like aew is making them bitter
> Holy shit what era are we living in people
> THANKS YOU HHHH , now you told to your audience even the people not informed that a company named aew and a show called all in existed. Clap for him people <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> this fucking company I hope the boys at aew don't get carried away and respond, they need to ignore them and give them the "we not here to compete with you" treatment, they can get the upper hand psychologically here
> Aew already topped TNA , sorry the amount of time it took for wwe to even acknowledge or even care about tna existed and they get bitter at aew on the HOF? Tfl? :lol


All WWE had you do was let Cody be Cody and none of this would be happening, WWE is scared of AEW and they haven't even had one show yet.


----------



## patpat

Wwe really make it seem like they are actually scared of this company damn


----------



## V-Trigger

shandcraig said:


> can someone quote exactly who said what


“Billy, let’s be honest. He will buy that pissant company just to fire you again,” Hunter quipped as the crowd chanting “AEW!”

Later in the speech, HBK remarked: “You can always count on old Billy Gunn to overpromise and underdeliver. Well, we appreciate you being out here and being ALL IN.”


----------



## DxNWO4Lyfe

V-Trigger said:


> “Billy, let’s be honest. He will buy that pissant company just to fire you again,” Hunter quipped as the crowd chanting “AEW!”
> 
> Later in the speech, HBK remarked: “You can always count on old Billy Gunn to overpromise and underdeliver. Well, we appreciate you being out here and being ALL IN.”


You missed two others. 

Triple H saying that he isn’t sure what his job title means, but that putting the words “executive” and “vice president” in front of something just makes it sound better. “I don’t know what any of that means but it sounds long and it sounds important. And apparently, if you put ‘Executive Vice President’ in front of anyone’s name, they feel important.” 

Triple H also said in response to fans doing the Young Bucks “Too Sweet whoop whoop” chant, made sure to mention DX did things that were cool and that isn’t cool at all. But, whatever, fans do what they want these days.


----------



## patpat

I knew Billy would never do that , but him replying "Vince couldn't even buy the young bucks to begin with" would have absolutely buried them. But still it's better to shut up. It does make them look bitter tho, in Billy's interview he is so chilled and so on about we are here to offer a new product not be competition or even Jim Ross's speech where he barely mention wwe lol. 
Cant wait for aew to get on TV in October and actually do good, wwe shooting at them while they ignore could be very good.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Said it in the HOF thread but I'll repeat it here. I hope Cody, Kenny and The Young Bucks respond with actual banter instead of whining like when Roman made that snarky remark about them. I know they're punching up when they take jabs at WWE but you can't throw jabs then cry about getting hit back.


----------



## Chan Hung

This is what I was thinking recently once aew starts to become National on television do expect aew chants on live raw or Smackdown when things are getting stale and there's nothing anybody's going to be able to do to stop the chance except edit things out but eventually it's going to catch on LOL


----------



## patpat

I think there is going to be aew chants, which is bad for them since its an advertising to the aew product. 
I don't want the aew crew they respond at all, they should blatantly ignore it and deal with their own stuff, the only reason wwe would want a rivalry with then is just to kill them faster, they should keep their current attitude.


----------



## V-Trigger

patpat said:


> I think there is going to be aew chants, which is bad for them since its an advertising to the aew product.
> I don't want the aew crew they respond at all, they should blatantly ignore it and deal with their own stuff, the only reason wwe would want a rivalry with then is just to kill them faster, they should keep their current attitude.


They were AEW chants at the HOF though.


----------



## Chan Hung

I think if aew just does its own thing right,...and let's WWE give them free publicity while at the same time aew doesn't acknowledge WWE nor do people like maybe Ambrose to join the company or Jericho mention WWE on TV that would be fine


----------



## zkorejo

WWE is on attack mode already. Triple H really seemed pissed at AEW. Its like when you tell a spoiled stubborn princess "No" and she just cant accept the reality of it. They were so sure to get Omega, YBs and Cody. 

WWE was shook the very moment they knew about AEW being financially backed by the Khan family. That triggered that "New Era" shit that went nowhere. WWE has been resting on its laurels for so damn long, it seems like they have forgotten how to play the game.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> I think if aew just does its own thing right,...and let's WWE give them free publicity while at the same time aew doesn't acknowledge WWE nor do people like maybe Ambrose to join the company or Jericho mention WWE on TV that would be fine


 that's why I dong want aew to respond. They arent just the elite anymore, they should give wwe the treatment they gave all these indy promotions. Very minimal reference to them and only to explain what the wrestler accomplished there or such. Like in this situation the best answer they can give is "thanks for the publicity Paul." Or "nxt takeover" was good. That's like perfect to say :lol


----------



## Erik.

zkorejo said:


> WWE is on attack mode already. Triple H really seemed pissed at AEW. Its like when you tell a spoiled stubborn princess "No" and she just cant accept the reality of it. They were so sure to get Omega, YBs and Cody.
> 
> WWE was shook the very moment they knew about AEW being financially backed by the Khan family. That triggered that "New Era" shit that went nowhere. WWE has been resting on its laurels for so damn long, it seems like they have forgotten how to play the game.


When someone comes along who's richer than Vince and buys perhaps the biggest known star outside of the WWE in Kenny Omega from under your nose, I am sure there are a few people pissed off within that company.

HHH and Vince both know they can't go and hoover up the best talent now as AEW is a solid alternative for those who go to WWE for a pay rise.


----------



## RapShepard

So it's funny when folk send jokes at WWE, but not when they send them back lol


----------



## RiverFenix

I'd take it as a compliment that HHH is taking shots at AEW during WM weekend during a HOF induction speech. It shows you that AEW has space in HHH's and thus WWE's head. 

It was pretty lame of HHH and Co actually - trying to be DX edgy when he's the 50yr old+ second in command of the whole company now.


----------



## Stinger Fan

zkorejo said:


> WWE is on attack mode already. Triple H really seemed pissed at AEW. Its like when you tell a spoiled stubborn princess "No" and she just cant accept the reality of it. They were so sure to get Omega, YBs and Cody.
> 
> WWE was shook the very moment they knew about AEW being financially backed by the Khan family. That triggered that "New Era" shit that went nowhere. WWE has been resting on its laurels for so damn long, it seems like they have forgotten how to play the game.


I'm not a WWE apologist by any means, but don't get upset over the WWE taking a shot at AEW when those Elite guys have been going after WWE for 2 years now and made a chant "fuck the revival" for the longest time , which you most likely enjoyed . If you didn't have a problem when they did it, you shouldn't have a problem when the WWE does it back. It would be one thing if the WWE went out of their way to insult them when they didn't do anything, but they were the ones who were going after WWE first


----------



## AlexDovey

Cena's recent interview where he discussed AEW was good, competition is good for everyone proves that wrestling is booming at the minute and it forces people to step up or step aside, makes everyone perform better to be the best.


----------



## patpat

RapShepard said:


> So it's funny when folk send jokes at WWE, but not when they send them back lol


 who said it's not funny tho? People are so defensive. It might be funny but for a company that acted like the other wrestling promotions didn't exist for years, to see them react so much to a new promotion is funny ( considering it took then like a decade to do it for tna )


----------



## patpat

Stinger Fan said:


> zkorejo said:
> 
> 
> 
> WWE is on attack mode already. Triple H really seemed pissed at AEW. Its like when you tell a spoiled stubborn princess "No" and she just cant accept the reality of it. They were so sure to get Omega, YBs and Cody.
> 
> WWE was shook the very moment they knew about AEW being financially backed by the Khan family. That triggered that "New Era" shit that went nowhere. WWE has been resting on its laurels for so damn long, it seems like they have forgotten how to play the game.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a WWE apologist by any means, but don't get upset over the WWE taking a shot at AEW when those Elite guys have been going after WWE for 2 years now and made a chant "fuck the revival" for the longest time , which you most likely enjoyed . If you didn't have a problem when they did it, you shouldn't have a problem when the WWE does it back. It would be one thing if the WWE went out of their way to insult them when they didn't do anything, but they were the ones who were going after WWE first
Click to expand...

 the Elite as a group of indenpendqnt wrestlers did that. There is a huge difference, why didn't wwe reacted they did that first? Because it was just a bunch of indies guys sending shots to them. Of they reacted back then I would understand , but the fact that they are reacting to it now that a new company ( aew ) took their main targets they were ready to spend millions of dollars in ( cody Kenny the bucks ) , then it's obviously different. People arent making a fuss about wwe reacting , people are laughing at wwe for reacting so late and just when the said guys ( BTE ) joined a pretty consistent and good looking wrestling project. And it even makes it even funnier considering the fact that since aew has appeared , all the officials ( from Kenny to Billy) stated they weren't about to compete with wwe. Tony Khan even praised Vince as the goat. And wwe reacting to them as a company regarding everything that happened recently, is what makes them seem salty. Like hhh wanted BTE on the network and was a huge Elite fanboy and Vince was supposedly ready to make Omega his top guy ditching Roman in the process , and they told them to gtfo that's what make it funny.
However , I don't think triple h actually is against them, on several occasion on the Jericho podcast he complained about the lack of competition hurting the business and is nostalgic of the days wcw would push them in the locker room to be the best they could. And actually stated he wanted to go compete with aew, if anything knowing his mindset he wants this to happen just to receive the thrills of the old days. I think Paul leveque is a much much different guy than Vince.
Cena has the same mindset but I think they are rushing things , since aew isnt stable enough to play this game.


----------



## oxwizardo

If this business was about the money, Ted Turner would be the wrestling prophet with WCW for the time being. Whether it's business passion and experience, for the moment there is no more passionate and experienced man than Vince in this business.

At the moment we are talking about the possibilities because AEW does not have a publisher, no corporate identity, no wrestling show, no wrestler squad, no advertiser, no background. I think Khan's AEW will fail just like the Jacksonville Jaguars and Fulham projects because I have examples like GFW, Lucha Underground, World of Sport in front of me.

At the moment there is pure excitement in social media, but the facts are very different.


----------



## shandcraig

I'm the only one that sees this in a different perspective. I've noticed this more bybusinesses and people in media. People are slowly trying to act normal again. This generation of cry babies and overly fake politically correct generation is loosing. Reality of life we're told to pretend doesnt exists slowly creeping back. Its still a huge problem of course.


Example, sure the idiot fan crashing the ring it was not right, but it happens and kick his ass out of the ring and move on, That what happened. But you have idiots online talking and talking and talking about it, they shouldnt have done this and that bla bla, stop analyzing every stupid move .

I just feel more spark in people lately and edge.


In fact someone in the business stated this issue with fans in a podcast this week and i forgot who. Saying fans wreck things for themselves. Instead of juat enjoying the ride they focus on being a reporter of evey last thing.


Im rambling lol but i jiat swe the shift in wrestling coming thats needed.


----------



## Stinger Fan

patpat said:


> the Elite as a group of indenpendqnt wrestlers did that. There is a huge difference, why didn't wwe reacted they did that first? Because it was just a bunch of indies guys sending shots to them. Of they reacted back then I would understand , but the fact that they are reacting to it now that a new company ( aew ) took their main targets they were ready to spend millions of dollars in ( cody Kenny the bucks ) , then it's obviously different. People arent making a fuss about wwe reacting , people are laughing at wwe for reacting so late and just when the said guys ( BTE ) joined a pretty consistent and good looking wrestling project. And it even makes it even funnier considering the fact that since aew has appeared , all the officials ( from Kenny to Billy) stated they weren't about to compete with wwe. Tony Khan even praised Vince as the goat. And wwe reacting to them as a company regarding everything that happened recently, is what makes them seem salty. Like hhh wanted BTE on the network and was a huge Elite fanboy and Vince was supposedly ready to make Omega his top guy ditching Roman in the process , and they told them to gtfo that's what make it funny.
> However , I don't think triple h actually is against them, on several occasion on the Jericho podcast he complained about the lack of competition hurting the business and is nostalgic of the days wcw would push them in the locker room to be the best they could. And actually stated he wanted to go compete with aew, if anything knowing his mindset he wants this to happen just to receive the thrills of the old days. I think Paul leveque is a much much different guy than Vince.
> Cena has the same mindset but I think they are rushing things , since aew isnt stable enough to play this game.


Stop making excuses for them. They're the only reason AEW exists and they're all upper management and have important roles within the company. They only went after AEW at the HOF because it was a joke at their friend Billy Gunn, if DX wasn't being inducted, there'd be no "response", people need to stop inventing things here. You have to remember, they didn't bother mentioning TNA(at least by name) for years until only recently when they made a joke about them, and no one said "wow, it took them long enough, lets laugh at them for being late!" . There's clearly no real hard feelings there, this isn't like ECW One Night Stand where they refused to have TNA's ECW originals work the show because they worked for TNA.


----------



## patpat

Wrestling fans wants everything to be about themselves. And you know what? Wwe helped them by making their stars seem like normal random. Back into he days people had a real feeling of respect for the wwe wrestlers because they were bigger than life characters. Now the fans think they have the authority over everything, the last time that would call out fans on their shit was punk.



Stinger Fan said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Elite as a group of indenpendqnt wrestlers did that. There is a huge difference, why didn't wwe reacted they did that first? Because it was just a bunch of indies guys sending shots to them. Of they reacted back then I would understand , but the fact that they are reacting to it now that a new company ( aew ) took their main targets they were ready to spend millions of dollars in ( cody Kenny the bucks ) , then it's obviously different. People arent making a fuss about wwe reacting , people are laughing at wwe for reacting so late and just when the said guys ( BTE ) joined a pretty consistent and good looking wrestling project. And it even makes it even funnier considering the fact that since aew has appeared , all the officials ( from Kenny to Billy) stated they weren't about to compete with wwe. Tony Khan even praised Vince as the goat. And wwe reacting to them as a company regarding everything that happened recently, is what makes them seem salty. Like hhh wanted BTE on the network and was a huge Elite fanboy and Vince was supposedly ready to make Omega his top guy ditching Roman in the process , and they told them to gtfo that's what make it funny.
> However , I don't think triple h actually is against them, on several occasion on the Jericho podcast he complained about the lack of competition hurting the business and is nostalgic of the days wcw would push them in the locker room to be the best they could. And actually stated he wanted to go compete with aew, if anything knowing his mindset he wants this to happen just to receive the thrills of the old days. I think Paul leveque is a much much different guy than Vince.
> Cena has the same mindset but I think they are rushing things , since aew isnt stable enough to play this game.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop making excuses for them. They're the only reason AEW exists and they're all upper management and have important roles within the company. They only went after AEW at the HOF because it was a joke at their friend Billy Gunn, if DX wasn't being inducted, there'd be no "response", people need to stop inventing things here. You have to remember, they didn't bother mentioning TNA(at least by name) for years until only recently when they made a joke about them, and no one said "wow, it took them long enough, lets laugh at them for being late!" . There's clearly no real hard feelings there, this isn't like ECW One Night Stand where they refused to have TNA's ECW originals work the show because they worked for TNA.
Click to expand...

 nice job contradicting me on things I never said. 
Firstly Hell no, aew was NOT a project of the bucks and omega. Not in the slightest way, Tony Khan had the idea even before all in and at all in it was them kinda proving to him they can do it. That's why they made the collaboration with all the others guys ( njpw roh) then when they got Jericho to agree to make it at all in , Khan actually started backing them up financially and thought the project could be launched. That's when he provided Jericho the jet to go from all in to his fozzy concert in Montreal. It's something said in various podcast one of them by Khan himself explaining what happened. 
If we can discuss without people labelling each others argument as "excuses" I could be happy , so don't call me out on making excuses for them I am debating with you. I have nothing to gain excusing the bucks on the internet against someone I don't know in real life. So let's keep it a discussion without calling each others "arguments" and "explanations" excuses. I hate that because it turns the debate that could be interesting , for both side into one of those retarded X fan vs Y fan. Thanks 
As for the tna thing , they didn't mention tna nor any other company because they never gave a fuck about them. That's why people are surprised they actually starts mentioning aew here when they have barely done anything. And the fact that they did it at least twice or thrice here. 
I never said there was any kind of gripe, in fact if you read my whole comment you can see that I think hhh is actually just being optimistic about it. And that's like the whole conclusion of my post ( I guess you didn't read it or didn't care). 
No one here is saying that there is anything very important going on just that the reaction from wwe is weird for a company that spends decades acting like the other companies didn't exist. In fact that's the reason I said they took ten years to mention tna and it was for a joke. 
Here it is also a joke I guess , but sorry mocking three times in the show about the company that bought the 4 guys you were ready to go this far to get, cannot not be seen as "more than a joke" , even if it's just that. 
No one here is either Paul leveque or aew' s advocate so let's stop this bullshit X is defending/excusing etc Y , because that's not what this thread was about since the beginning ( unless I am mistaken). Arigato


----------



## TripleG

So Triple H took shots at AEW last night? 

WWE acknowledging them before they've even had their first show??? Interesting, lol. 

I love it when wrestling is fun, don't you? haha


----------



## JPS

Last night was great for AEW, got them attention and just like when Vince/WWE creative started attacking WCW on air, means AEW is doing something right, they have not even had their first show yet and WWE is already selling for them.

The Elite guys turned down the chance to be the latest independent talent to bow down to Triple H in NXT, a big live tv deal seems to be on the way and two long time WWE loyalist/company men(Jericho & JR) have signed lucrative AEW contracts.

Wrestling could be about to get exciting again, just enjoy it and if you you are fan of what The Elite are doing as I am, then embrace the hate from those who have never stepped foot outside the WWF/E bubble for their wrestling fandom, as anything creatively interesting will upset a big chunk of people.


----------



## V-Trigger

Dave confirmed on the latest WOR that AEW is signing a significant international TV Deal.


----------



## hgr423

Between WWE giving them free promotion and ROH's unforced errors at the MSG show, AEW probably had the best night of their company last night while doing nothing at all.


----------



## patpat

Tv deal confirmed by Dave. 
Holy shit , are the gods literally helping aew at this point?! The timing is absolutely perfect, perfect for them.


----------



## shandcraig

Who the fuck is dave ? when we use generic names can we have full names please lol. I assume you mean dave meltzer. Its a pretty general statement though, Of course they have some international deals happening. 



When we will they us ?


----------



## Chrome

hgr423 said:


> Between WWE giving them free promotion and ROH's unforced errors at the MSG show, AEW probably had the best night of their company last night while doing nothing at all.


AEW was Luigi last night:










Mania will likely be a shitshow tonight which will only further help them.


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> Who the fuck is dave ? when we use generic names can we have full names please lol. I assume you mean dave meltzer. Its a pretty general statement though, Of course they have some international deals happening.
> 
> 
> 
> When we will they us ?


Meltzer.

I imagine they'll tease through their YouTube vids and perhaps at the next press conference too.

Will be interesting to see what their international TV deal is. Impact had SPIKE and got about 151,000 viewers.


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> shandcraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is dave ? when we use generic names can we have full names please lol. I assume you mean dave meltzer. Its a pretty general statement though, Of course they have some international deals happening.
> 
> 
> 
> When we will they us ?
> 
> 
> 
> Meltzer.
> 
> I imagine they'll tease through their YouTube vids and perhaps at the next press conference too.
> 
> Will be interesting to see what their international TV deal is. Impact had SPIKE and got about 151,000 viewers.
Click to expand...

 didn't they already denies the spike one tho? 
The way they are talking about it , I don't see it being anything else than ESPN TBS or TNT,
I will put my money on TNT actually.


----------



## Erik.

patpat said:


> didn't they already denies the spike one tho?
> The way they are talking about it , I don't see it being anything else than ESPN TBS or TNT,
> I will put my money on TNT actually.


I'm not saying they'll get Spike. 

INTERNATIONAL.

The UK don't even have TNT, TBS or ESPN.


----------



## shandcraig

patpat said:


> didn't they already denies the spike one tho?
> The way they are talking about it , I don't see it being anything else than ESPN TBS or TNT,
> I will put my money on TNT actually.




As i said before, TNT is the best option to give them best of both worlds and the most amount of homes. TNT with many homes and or on hulu through plus that has the TNT live channel


----------



## patpat

wow what other big international tv is there ? i am wondering right now


----------



## llj

Al Jazeera? LOL


----------



## Erik.

patpat said:


> wow what other big international tv is there ? i am wondering right now


I personally think it'll be Paramount.

Though Turner does own TruTV too, so it may also fit there.

So those are my two bets:

Paramount or TruTV


----------



## RapShepard

patpat said:


> who said it's not funny tho? People are so defensive. It might be funny but for a company that acted like the other wrestling promotions didn't exist for years, to see them react so much to a new promotion is funny ( considering it took then like a decade to do it for tna )


But they've been acknowledging other promotions exist for a while now be it out right, shots, or through credited video packages. I think in like 2014 it would've been shocking, now it's like oh "HHH is showing he's aware". I did think the last shot on the two sweet was unnecessary though.


----------



## Chan Hung

patpat said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think if aew just does its own thing right,...and let's WWE give them free publicity while at the same time aew doesn't acknowledge WWE nor do people like maybe Ambrose to join the company or Jericho mention WWE on TV that would be fine
> 
> 
> 
> that's why I dong want aew to respond. They arent just the elite anymore, they should give wwe the treatment they gave all these indy promotions. Very minimal reference to them and only to explain what the wrestler accomplished there or such. Like in this situation the best answer they can give is "thanks for the publicity Paul." Or "nxt takeover" was good. That's like perfect to say <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

They should basically use the WWE handbook and say something like former world champion with a guy that used to work for them but don't mention even the name WWE keep it out of the organizations book


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

So Eli Drake and Impact Wresling have parted ways. Which begs the inevitable question: would he be a good fit in AEW? 



> IMPACT WRESTLING TERMINATES RELATIONSHIP WITH ELI DRAKE
> 
> Eli Drake is no longer with Impact Wrestling.
> 
> Impact issued a brief statement today announcing that the company has terminated its relationship with Drake: "Impact Wrestling announced today that it has terminated its relationship with Shaun Ricker, known as ‘Eli Drake’."
> 
> Drake had said his contract with Impact was going to expire on May 31.
> 
> Drake was originally announced as Tessa Blanchard's opponent for this past Thursday's United We Stand show, but Drake tweeted on February 22 that he wouldn't be participating in the match. "I have amazing respect for @IMPACTWRESTLING and @Tess_Blanchard and can see that she is likely the greatest female talent in wrestling today," Drake wrote. "Although that said, I will not participate in a one on one intergender match."
> 
> Joey Ryan instead faced Blanchard at United We Stand. Drake didn't have a match at the show, but he wrestled at Impact's television tapings in Windsor, Ontario, Canada in March and continued his storyline with Eddie Edwards.


https://www.f4wonline.com/tna-news/impact-wrestling-terminates-relationship-eli-drake-281131


----------



## Erik.

Doesn't he have an attitude problem? Fired from both WWE and Impact now.

I do like him though, charismatic and confident on the microphone. What the wrestling world needs.


----------



## USAUSA1

Attitude problems usually means the wrestler has balls and value themselves and is willing to fight against the structure. Sounds perfect for AEW.


----------



## Chrome

USAUSA1 said:


> Attitude problems usually means the wrestler has balls and value themselves and is willing to fight against the structure. Sounds perfect for AEW.


Pretty much lol. That said, he's probably NXT-bound.


----------



## patpat

USAUSA1 said:


> Attitude problems usually means the wrestler has balls and value themselves and is willing to fight against the structure. Sounds perfect for AEW.


aren't they too young to deal with those kind of people? lol


----------



## Yato

patpat said:


> aren't they too young to deal with those kind of people? lol


I don't think so. Just because they're young doesn't mean they won't be able to handle dealing with those type of people. If AEW brings him in and he ends up being a problem then just make an example of him and show everyone that stuff won't be tolerated.


----------



## patpat

imagine the revival losing tonight and immediately go nuts on internet about leaving for aew! lol


----------



## DxNWO4Lyfe

patpat said:


> imagine the revival losing tonight and immediately go nuts on internet about leaving for aew! lol


Well they just lost so let the flood gates open on the internet!


----------



## patpat

AEW you had my attention, 
now you have my prayers. what a fucking crappy mania


----------



## The Wood

I don't want to see Eli Drake anywhere near AEW, but that is just because he's my least favorite wrestler on the planet. Jeez, if you're going to try and do a Rocky Maivia impersonation, at least have a bit of charisma.


----------



## borlaser

Paul Heyman said before Lesnars Match at Maina:

*



BrockLesnar is going to Las Vegas where he’s appreciated

Click to expand...

*After this Rollins won the Title after 3 Curp Stomps.. Was this a hint for lesnar and heyman going to AEW? We all know DON is in LA...


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

borlaser said:


> Paul Heyman said before Lesnars Match at Maina:
> 
> 
> 
> After this Rollins won the Title after 3 Curp Stomps.. Was this a hint for lesnar and heyman going to AEW? We all know DON is in LA...


probably means UFC, which is Las Vegas based.


----------



## RiverFenix

He definitely means UFC. Lesnar vs Cormier for the HW Title will be announced shortly - rumored to be @ UFC 241 on Aug. 17th.


----------



## Erik.

MoxleyMoxx said:


> probably means UFC, which is Las Vegas based.


I mean this is obvious :lol

Lesnar was always going back to UFC.


----------



## patpat

I don't want Lesnar in my AEW, unless it's to put up a 5 stars against Kenny and lose.


----------



## TD Stinger

Lesnar throwing Germans on Kenny and Kenny springing back to life with 30 V-Triggers actually sounds fun, especially with how Brock sells.

It's never gonna happen unless Kenny decides to come to WWE in 4 years, but fun to think about.


----------



## Chrome

borlaser said:


> Paul Heyman said before Lesnars Match at Maina:
> 
> 
> 
> After this Rollins won the Title after 3 Curp Stomps.. Was this a hint for lesnar and heyman going to AEW? We all know DON is in LA...


Not likely, although the way he lost was kinda interesting. But as others have said, he's likely UFC bound.


----------



## patpat

Meh can aew start already? Tsss :lol


----------



## TripleG

We've got Double or Nothing right around the corner, but I'd still like to hear something about a TV deal or some kind of episodic presentation.


----------



## Chrome

TripleG said:


> We've got Double or Nothing right around the corner, but I'd still like to hear something about a TV deal or some kind of episodic presentation.


JR said they got something lined up for October. It'll be 2 hours each week, and on a network "that everyone gets."


----------



## patpat

The new BTE's episode name is "pissant" 
They are responding to triple H. 
Like I know they wont and don't want to compete with wwe because they don't care but considering hhh like their product I think they could taunt each others on the internet particularly hhh and nxt , could be fun lol.


----------



## shandcraig

Well everyone gets tnt or netflix but netflix dont do live or yearly content


----------



## patpat

shandcraig said:


> Well everyone gets tnt or netflix but netflix dont do live or yearly content


why everyone should get those? lol 

and they keep teasing punk, these fuckers :lol and they barely addressed triple h's comment, I think they ignored it lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

I haven't seen it brought up but I think ESPN could be a possibility for the TV deal. They have an interest in combat sports now with the UFC deal and they were bidding for Smackdown before Fox outbid them.

I don't think its going to be a network as small as Paramount or WGN with the way people like JR and Jericho are hyping it up. I'm guessing either ESPN or Turner.


----------



## Boldgerg

Can someone please summarise what exactly Triple H said that they've responded to and what the "teases" for Punk have been?


----------



## The Wood

TripleG said:


> We've got Double or Nothing right around the corner, but I'd still like to hear something about a TV deal or some kind of episodic presentation.


I understand the angst, but the longer the deal waits the higher it will likely be. ;-) 

There is big stuff happening for AEW, potentially, that could edge it up even more. Think about the buzz coming out of Double or Nothing. That is going to influence how much AEW will be willing to ask for, assuming they hit it out of the park and can secure some top stars. 



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I haven't seen it brought up but I think ESPN could be a possibility for the TV deal. They have an interest in combat sports now with the UFC deal and they were bidding for Smackdown before Fox outbid them.
> 
> I don't think its going to be a network as small as Paramount or WGN with the way people like JR and Jericho are hyping it up. I'm guessing either ESPN or Turner.


ESPN wouldn't be insane, but I think people sleep on it a bit because they have a relationship with WWE. They'd probably just ask WWE for content if they wanted it, or they'd be more interested in NXT. 

Is Paramount considered small? WGN I can consider ruling out. I'm sure they made an offer after All In, but I can imagine that being an entry-level one that they used to sit at the table with some more viable networks. I think it's between Paramount and one of the Turner stations. TNT or TBS are most likely, but I wouldn't rule out something like TruTV either, which I think is in even more homes than TNT. I'm surprised that the CW Network hasn't entered the conversation as much either, considering they aired SmackDown before, are network television (which means even more homes) and they have the Cody/Stephen Amell tie. 

As for Brock, I don't know why it is so unbelievable that the guy would take an AEW deal. He's done plenty in WWE and while the UFC is there for him too, they'd need to offer him a lot of money to go out there and potentially get his ass kicked. There's no reason he can't split attention between AEW and UFC as well. The Khans have got the money to offer him a deal that's bigger than his WWE one, and he'll no doubt be a difference-maker there. 

He's still one of the best workers in the business, and him having a trilogy of matches with Kenny Omega to establish Omega would alone to be worth it. You can also run single matches with Jericho and Cody. I'd honestly consider matches with Pentagon, Jr., Hangman Page, PAC and maybe even CM Punk and Cain Velasquez if you can get them in. That's 10 matches right there. Given AEW's apparent PPV schedule, that might take them a lot over a year to present. Honestly, matches with PAC, Hangman Page and maybe even Pentagon are probably suited to TV more, which can give them a boost out the gate with some promotion. I think that would be worth an elite contract. The rewards of your TV rights deal and hopefully the PPV buys and attendance would make it more than worth paying the guy, say, $5.2 million a year.


----------



## V-Trigger

Weekly Puroresu is reporting that Hikaru Shida signed with AEW.

For those that don't know. She has a long history with Kenny, with rumours that they dated at one point before he went to NJPW.


----------



## patpat

LOUD AEW chants at the Monday. night raw after mania people 
some shit is happening guys, like really, this company is extremely lucky! at the right place at the perfect moment, aew needs to succeed!


----------



## DxNWO4Lyfe

WWE did the hall of fame replay on the USA network and they legit skipped over the parts where DX mentioned anything about AEW. fpalm


----------



## MetalKiwi

AEW on HBO ... ?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I think AEW's stock went up after the last 2 days.

If there's no dick flips in the future, and a certain underused WWE star enters, things could be very good for this company.


----------



## shandcraig

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%5Burl%5Dhttps%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2Fi%2Fstatus%2F1115448644587663365%5B%2Furl%5D
It is funny how perfect that gif is

This is for sure nothing like the TNA situation. Shits going to go down this time and its about time.


----------



## looper007

Rumors coming from Japan wrestling magazine Weekly Pororesu, that Hikaru Shida has signed for AEW. Great signing if true. She's a freelancer Japanese wrestler, a top talent and one of the best not signed to any company. She also has a cool look and is a attractive woman. She had a try out with WWE a few years back. Not really important but hey, she and Kenny Omega dated for a while back in the day.


----------



## Donnie

"who"

One of the things I'm loving the most about AEW thus far is them going after people the majority of us don't know. Fresh faces are always a welcomed sight, and it lets people know AEW aren't going after "names". Instead they're going for a really good balance.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Darby Allin & Priscilla Kelly possibly coming in too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115482848117575682


----------



## False Finish

Three suggestions for AEW . . .

1. Try to keep the promotion as apolitical as possible. Americans are drowned in politics everywhere on TV. Please give us a break from it. We don't need it in wrestling, and it will do your company no good to alienate half of your audience. You're not here to teach us your brand of ethics. You're here to give us storyline-driven fake fighting.

2. Present your promotion as a legitimate big league promotion, not just an upscaled Ring of Honor. In other words: don't make it a weekly All In. Get a regulation-sized ring. Get nice graphics. Bright lighting will make the shows feel alive. Create a major-league atmosphere, without being overproduced like WWE (TNA did this reasonably well during the Bischoff years).

3. Take the weekly shows beyond the ring. Looking back at when wrestling was at it's best (and most watched), so much of the show went beyond what happened in the ring. Segments and fights backstage, or even beyond the arena. It alows storylines and characters to go deeper, and makes the shows more unpredictable, which adds up to a far more entertaining product. Remember: wrestling's not a real sport, it's a combat sport soap opera. Treat it that way.

As for what talents to go after . . . Enzo & Big Cass. They've got the huge charisma, and the star power the AEW roster is (so far) lacking in. I'd watch the shows for Enzo alone. You've got plenty of in-ring workers. You're going to need sports entertainers if you want to appeal to wide enough of an audience to become a major success. People aren't going to flock to you to see the next five-star worker (yawn), but they will to see the next Stone Cold, or the next can't-miss stoyline.


----------



## Donnie

https://www.wrestlingforum.com/77094256-post6244.html

30 minutes ago I didn't know who Hikaru Shida was. I damn sure know who she is now. This is going to be SO much fun. 

Darby coming in would rule. Especially if they have a Junior's division, and let him go FULL Darby on the world. Dude's a heartbeat from blowing up, hope its with AEW.


----------



## RiverFenix

Darby Allin is a GREAT get for AEW. His character work is top notch. His half painted face look will get over instantly as well. I'm surprised the wwe machine let him get away. Given how he has wrestled Ali, Strong, Ohno and Aichner recently for Evolve I wonder if he's indicating a NXT signing though. 

Darby Allin mini-doc for those who are unfamiliar - 





I agree with not simply signing wwe failures and cast-offs. Freshness is the key. New matches and feuds is important. When you have new faces you have unlimited new/fresh matches. It's why the territories worked and why the Monday Night Wars was a wrestling boom - you had wresters jumping from company to company and would open up fresh feuds and allow character tweaks or wholesale repackaging as well.


----------



## Donnie

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115610303780335616
:fuckyeah


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Hikaru Shida seems to be confirmed now, great get for AEW.












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115575099686440960
Translated below



> [Report] The Shida light of our company belongs to the new American organization "AEW" Today, I held a press conference. Since the appearance to Makai will continue in the future, thank you for your support to Makai and Shida light in the future. Please check our WEBSITE for more information. https://www.makaisyojyoken.com/shida-release


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx




----------



## patpat

they are doing it right!


----------



## Cas Ras

I didn't know Hikaru Shida either, but a quick search through videos indidcates she's alright.

I hope they won't sign Priscilla Kelly for now, as well as I hope they won't sign Joey Ryan. I just want good wrestling fun, which inevitably will also produce a few controversies on the way, not these tiresome day in and out tries to get social media buzz through bullshit, where the whole entertainment seems to consists of people repeating "hahahaha Jim Cornette will be so mad, we have to film this and tag him on his twitter!" (what's up with so many people on wrestling twitter only enjoying the fantasy that others will be "triggered" anyway). It's toxic.
I know the "change the world" thing is mostly PR, they probably won't get unions and so on. But I don't want them be another full carny promotion.


----------



## MC

Hikaru FN Shida :banderas

This is one way to bolster the women's division, by getting one of the best out there. Kenny obviously knows Shida well, given they go way back to his indie Japan days (also rumored to be dating too, but don't hold me to that), so he knows his stuff. With Shida being well versed in English and a good trainer too, she can help outside of the ring too.


----------



## Boldgerg

WWE is heading south in a big way fast and I don't buy this "AEW can't compete with WWE" stuff at all.

They have huge financial backing, a smart mixture of current and experienced minds at the helm and are building a roster of exciting up and coming wrestlers, with a sprinkle of real star power in the likes of Jericho and Omega with possibly others to come.

If they do get themselves on a big network, the production values are high and the product is fun then WWE has a big problem on their hands, because AEW will gain traction and be a genuine and very likely better alternative very, very quickly.

There's only so long WWE was going to get away unchallenged whilst putting out such a consistently awful, complacent product.


----------



## TD Stinger

Haven't seen anything of Hikaru Shida but I'll try to do some research on her.

Darby Allin would be a really good get for AEW. With his style and look he could get over instantly. If he brings Priscilla Kelly with him I hope she's just a valet for him and an occasional wrestler. As a wrestler she doesn't do much for me and as far as her other antics go, I just don't find it entertaining. Joey Ryan does at least have some entertain qualities to him. Kelly just seems to do gross shit for the sake of doing gross shit.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115645546197209088


----------



## V-Trigger

Regarding Shida.

Official Press Release from Makai, where Shida is currently contracted to (the Hybrid Wrestling & Theater monthly show). Article is in Japanese.

*She will appear at Double or Nothing*

*November 2019 she will move to the United States
*
Her appearances on Makai will continue until November 2019. Enough time to work around her character on the show to be sent off or be killed. She is currently playing a character named Tsuruhime (one of the key characters in their current story)

She'll also continue to wrestle in Japan post Double or Nothing. Currently she's been regularly appearing on Oz Academy and Sendai Girls along with various promotions


----------



## Cooper09

The only thing that looks like is going to derail AEW is if Cody, Young Bucks and Kenny all morph into Kevin Nash and start booking themselves and their buddies into the same top spots over and over and over and over again when it's time to move on with fresher guys. WWE is doing its best to drive fans over to a new product.


----------



## V-Trigger

Cooper09 said:


> The only thing that looks like is going to derail AEW is if Cody, Young Bucks and Kenny all morph into Kevin Nash and start booking themselves and their buddies into the same top spots over and over and over and over again when it's time to move on with fresher guys. WWE is doing its best to drive fans over to a new product.


Cody doesn't have a problem putting people over, same with the YB and Kenny. They all did business and took the L at Wrestlekingdom this year.


----------



## Asuka842

Hikaru Shida is a great pick-up. Kenny did imply that he was looking at the Joshi scene for potential talent, and he does have connections in Japan. So I wonder who else they might get?


----------



## looper007

Donnie said:


> https://www.wrestlingforum.com/77094256-post6244.html
> 
> 30 minutes ago I didn't know who Hikaru Shida was. I damn sure know who she is now. This is going to be SO much fun.


Any woman who takes a beaten by Marufuji like she did gets me onside. Also people asking when most Japanese talent come in, she speaks English too. Which is a massive bonus.








MC said:


> Hikaru FN Shida :banderas
> 
> This is one way to bolster the women's division, by getting one of the best out there. Kenny obviously knows Shida well, given they go way back to his indie Japan days (also rumored to be dating too, but don't hold me to that), so he knows his stuff. With Shida being well versed in English and a good trainer too, she can help outside of the ring too.


She had a try out with WWE a few years back, surprised they didn't snap her up as she's a top talent and speaks good English and she's a good looking Woman to with Charisma. We will never know if they are dating or not, as Kenny is a pretty private and shy guy and doesn't let out anything and rightly so. It's clear she always wanted, like Asuka, to break out of the Joshi scene. That's a great signing.


----------



## SparrowPrime

I'm not much of a Gamer, but this Fyter Fest that AEW and CEO is associated with screams the botched Fyre Fest last year. Can someone with knowledge on this, confirm it's legit and their just making fun of FyreFest with similar marketing?


----------



## Chan Hung

patpat said:


> Meh can aew start already? Tsss <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


I know right lol. Lets do this!!! Cant wait. Come double or nothing we will get a good idea of how things are looking


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

MC said:


> Hikaru FN Shida :banderas
> 
> This is one way to bolster the women's division, *by getting one of the best out there.* Kenny obviously knows Shida well, given they go way back to his indie Japan days (also rumored to be dating too, but don't hold me to that), so he knows his stuff. With Shida being well versed in English and a good trainer too, she can help outside of the ring too.


unkout

not even close to being one of the best out there but she's capable.


----------



## patpat

MoxleyMoxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115645546197209088


 wtf has Kenny done? :lol I was almost sure when he said I was going to do researches to make his trailer he was gonna do some shit like that:l


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

SparrowPrime said:


> I'm not much of a Gamer, but this Fyter Fest that AEW and CEO is associated with screams the botched Fyre Fest last year. Can someone with knowledge on this, confirm it's legit and their just making fun of FyreFest with similar marketing?


Watch the last 2 episodes of BeingTheElite.


----------



## Vic

SparrowPrime said:


> I'm not much of a Gamer, but this Fyter Fest that AEW and CEO is associated with screams the botched Fyre Fest last year. Can someone with knowledge on this, confirm it's legit and their just making fun of FyreFest with similar marketing?


Have you seen their Twitter accounts? Pretty sure it's fake :lol, and if it is real the promotional material is just a parody of FyreFest like you suggested.


----------



## patpat

The CEO site crashed , Kenny just crashed the CEO site with his stupid parody and they say their website couldn't handle the traffic. 
I love Kenny omega 
I just love that guy , he is awesome perfecto :lol what a goof :lol


----------



## llj

Japanese Puroresu said:


> unkout
> 
> not even close to being one of the best out there but she's capable.


She had a fantastic 2018. On the whole she's not been one of the best but last year she probably was in the top 5 Joshi overall.


----------



## patpat

Are the news about Ambrose true? They supposedly proposed him a 6 millions per year contract. 
I would be absolutely ok with that, Mosley is a very young talent that has a lot to offer and an already big history behind him. Aew is bound to spend some big money anyway, no choice! 
But getting Moxley would be great. And they also went for a lot of unknown talent 
Here how I can classify the roster 
Indie/unknown talents ( I discovered a lot today looking for Infosys about the women they signed ) 
Mildly known indie guys ( the like of hangman page and mjf ) who are ( in hangamn's case ) future potential main eventer 
Box office guys ( cody the bucks omega and obviously Jericho) 
As of now they did all the right moves.


----------



## Saintpat

Someone explain to me how this works:

They have a website that has basically nothing on it — a poster for a show that’s sold out and a link to merch .. and that’s it.

No presence at WM weekend, where the whole world is watching ... and in NYC no less. If you’re launching a big venture and you’ve got some true name-brand talent (which they do), why not put on a show at Hammerstein or one of the many other medium to large venues on WM weekend — go up against NXT or ROH or the HoF or, heck, do it on Monday and go up against Raw.

Seems like a wasted opportunity.

They’ve got a $$$ benefactor so why not make a big splash.

IMO they need TV or to be on some high-profile streaming service live (whether that be Amazon or Hulu or something else) and they need to tour ... not just one-off shows here and there, but weekly or twice a month or at least monthly. Build a base by getting your product out there. Create storylines, characters, etc.

There’s potential, but right now it’s just buzz with no substance until they get this thing rolling.


----------



## rbl85

Someone who didn't read the last 2 page.


----------



## shandcraig

Last 2 pages? Lol thats it? I think more


----------



## Saintpat

rbl85 said:


> Someone who didn't read the last 2 page.


The last 2 pages, which I did read, are about them signing a Japanese woman and some kind of FyreFest twitter parody.

Well that explains it all.


----------



## V-Trigger

Saintpat said:


> Someone explain to me how this works:
> 
> They have a website that has basically nothing on it — a poster for a show that’s sold out and a link to merch .. and that’s it.
> 
> No presence at WM weekend, where the whole world is watching ... and in NYC no less. If you’re launching a big venture and you’ve got some true name-brand talent (which they do), why not put on a show at Hammerstein or one of the many other medium to large venues on WM weekend — go up against NXT or ROH or the HoF or, heck, do it on Monday and go up against Raw.
> 
> Seems like a wasted opportunity.
> 
> They’ve got a $$$ benefactor so why not make a big splash.
> 
> IMO they need TV or to be on some high-profile streaming service live (whether that be Amazon or Hulu or something else) and they need to tour ... not just one-off shows here and there, but weekly or twice a month or at least monthly. Build a base by getting your product out there. Create storylines, characters, etc.
> 
> There’s potential, but right now it’s just buzz with no substance until they get this thing rolling.


Cody literally said that AEW be on Wrestlemania week. Ever. That week belongs to WWE.

Two major stations are competing for the deal, Double or Nothing is going to air on the streaming service of said station.


TV expected to start in October.

You are welcome.


----------



## V-Trigger

patpat said:


> Are the news about Ambrose true?


Don't believe anything related to AEW unless Meltzer or Fightful report it.


----------



## KingofKings1524

The real greatest in the world needs to come back. Save us, Punk.


----------



## Cas Ras

On one thing I agree with Saintpat (it happened) - their website with the social media and merch links sucks.
Especially if you have with the media attention interest from some people who otherwise probably only know WWE and you sign some non-big names. Why not at least use the attention to properly tease the roster with profiles on the website? Also with the wrestling fanbase being not that young, there are probably not so few people who don't use social media that frequently. Media would probably appreciate if they can get an easy information overview without having to follow everything on social media too.

Ironically they make with that the same mistake as WWE. It's very hard to get into their product if you aren't following it already since a while.


----------



## Saintpat

Cas Ras said:


> On one thing I agree with Saintpat (it happened) - their website with the social media and merch links sucks.
> Especially if you have with the media attention interest from some people who otherwise probably only know WWE and you sign some non-big names. Why not at least use the attention to properly tease the roster with profiles on the website? Also with the wrestling fanbase being not that young, there are probably not so few people who don't use social media that frequently. Media would probably appreciate if they can get an easy information overview without having to follow everything on social media too.
> 
> Ironically they make with that the same mistake as WWE. It's very hard to get into their product if you aren't following it already since a while.


If you’ve got huge money investors and this big bankroll and the entire wrestling world’s eyes on WM, it’s terrible marketing to have a website a six-grader could have designed and no presence there.

“Follow Cody on Twitter or check out our YouTube if you want to know what’s up with this hot, exciting new promotion” is not a great campaign to reach a wider audience.

Missed opportunity and an indication that this bunch doesn’t have its shit together.


----------



## shandcraig

Lol at anyone that says trust Daves reports.The guy has the most generic reported news ever and claims he knows so much info


----------



## Erik.

SAVE_US.MOX


----------



## Life010

shandcraig said:


> Lol at anyone that says trust Daves reports.The guy has the most generic reported news ever and claims he knows so much info


Meltzer is close with the Bucks and everything he has reported about AEW so far has been correct.


----------



## shandcraig

DON is less than 2 months !! I wonder if i should make a fan sign. I dont think thats as much of a thing as the late 90s.


----------



## patpat

shandcraig said:


> DON is less than 2 months !! I wonder if i should make a fan sign. I dont think thats as much of a thing as the late 90s.


 it will be very old school-ish so he's you should lol


----------



## shandcraig

Sign ideas? 

I'm All In 
AEW
?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

shandcraig said:


> Sign ideas?
> 
> I'm All In
> AEW
> ?


"Vince can't touch this."


----------



## Life010

shandcraig said:


> Sign ideas?
> 
> I'm All In
> AEW
> ?


Vince fears AEW


----------



## V-Trigger

shandcraig said:


> Lol at anyone that says trust Daves reports.The guy has the most generic reported news ever and claims he knows so much info


Omega, Bucks and Jericho have been his sources for years.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

AEW tweeted this for those that don't know Shida

https://dailyddt.com/2019/04/09/aew-everything-need-know-hikaru-shida/


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> Sign ideas?
> 
> I'm All In
> AEW
> ?


"The guy behind me can't see"


----------



## AEW on TNT

waiting for all the likes once its announced the deal is with Turner


----------



## RapShepard

shandcraig said:


> Sign ideas?
> 
> I'm All In
> AEW
> ?


Great Wrestling Exists

AEW is GOD

Wrestling needs the elite


----------



## V-Trigger

"NJPW needs AEW"


----------



## shandcraig

AEW is here followed by a smug photo of vince. Obviously its just in fun nature


----------



## Asuka842

Since she's left ROH apparently, I wonder if AEW would be interested in Tenille Dashwood?

Also would they try to bring in Dean Ambrose? That'd be a big name signing.


----------



## TD Stinger

Asuka842 said:


> Since she's left ROH apparently, I wonder if AEW would be interested in Tenille Dashwood?
> 
> Also would they try to bring in Dean Ambrose? That'd be a big name signing.


I don’t see why not. Ambrose is a pretty big name with a recognizable face and marketable fan base. I don’t know what his interest is, but I can’t imagine they won’t talk to him.

And Tenille would be a great piece to their women’s division. A good veteran presence to fit with some of their younger talent. Though I imagine she would have interest from Impact as well. And as much as people don’t want it, I imagine a WWE/NXT return isn’t impossible.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116120237844332544
Don't know how reliable this is, but thought I would put it out there.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Give me my dub c dub nostalgia. Give me Turner.


----------



## RiverFenix

Tuesday Night Dynamite on TNT. Come on, "Dynamite" on "TNT" - this was a deal for a while now.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116120237844332544
> Don't know how reliable this is, but thought I would put it out there.


----------



## Boldgerg

AEW on TNT would just be poetic. I really, really hope it's true.


----------



## patpat

But...but.....buttttt T SHIRT COMPANY?! 
T SHIRT COMPANY! T SHIRT COMPANY THO?! :lol


----------



## shandcraig

I dont understand people.Why would they not sell a bunch of clothing ? Its really fast to roll out a product like that. Having your own shows at the level they want dont happen over night. Sorta stupid jokes


----------



## Taroostyles

If they land on Turner networks with 2 hours live every week then the game has officially changed. Its about fucking time too.


----------



## Versatile

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116120237844332544
> Don't know how reliable this is, but thought I would put it out there.


WWE is about to sign anybody with a name just to keep AEW from becoming a power house on Turner, and to think all WWE had to do was let Cody be Cody and none of this would be happening.


----------



## hunterxhunter

wow AEW on TNT this will be huge if true 
and i can't wait to see the meltdown on reddit lol 
they are on butthurt mode since AEW announcement party :lmao


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

This is truly amazing. It’s finally happening!


----------



## Dave Santos

Guys I wouldn't take that tweet to seriously for now,

Does anyone see something wrong with his next tweet?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116174553993109505


----------



## LaMelo

Dave Santos said:


> Guys I wouldn't take that tweet to seriously for now,
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone see something wrong with his next tweet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116174553993109505


I think they are saying AEW will be on Tuesdays when SDL moves to Friday nights.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Santos

Acuña's Bat Flip said:


> I think they are saying AEW will be on Tuesdays when SDL moves to Friday nights.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats possible. But then you go a tweet down,


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115841678848475137


----------



## MetalKiwi

Legit happy. It's a good time for us as Wrestling fans!


----------



## looper007

Asuka842 said:


> Since she's left ROH apparently, I wonder if AEW would be interested in Tenille Dashwood?
> 
> Also would they try to bring in Dean Ambrose? That'd be a big name signing.


I think it would be in her own best interests for Tenille to look at AEW, she might actually be used to her best abilities there. I think WWE would only re-sign her to then do nothing with her just cause they don't want her to end up in AEW hands. If she's ambitious and wants to become a top star then AEW is the place to go, but if she's happy to hang out on the beach, take selfies and just be used sometimes then WWE is for her.

Ambrose, I think if they don't do the things WWE did with him and let him be himself and they pay well. Why not go for him. He be a big signing for the company.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Lol imagine if Ted backed AEW in and effort to spark a new war.

Fuck it would be amazing. Not sure it would last long, if at all, but the difference between AEW and other companies is they can seemingly pay multi-million dollar contracts to acquire talent.

We could again start seeing that idea of guys ‘jumping ship’.

Fuck it I hope AEW goes for broke lol I want a war.


----------



## Life010

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Lol imagine if Ted backed AEW in and effort to spark a new war.
> 
> Fuck it would be amazing. Not sure it would last long, if at all, but the difference between AEW and other companies is they can seemingly pay multi-million dollar contracts to acquire talent.
> 
> We could again start seeing that idea of guys ‘jumping ship’.
> 
> Fuck it I hope AEW goes for broke lol I want a war.


What a fucking stupid comment hoping that AEW goes for broke, us AEW supporters and wrestling fans who are done with WWE don't want a war.. We want a product that gives us something different that we can enjoy.


----------



## LaMelo

Is AEW signing Kurt Angle? WWE sure did bury him at WrestleMania and on Raw!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USAUSA1

I love Turner sports presentation of wrestling. 96 Nitro production looks better than 2019 Impact/Roh which speaks volumes. 

I wonder what type of product they will present? Weekly two hours requires great storytelling. Is JR booking?


----------



## V-Trigger

Holy fuck if DoN ends up on HBO/Bleacher Report



USAUSA1 said:


> I love Turner sports presentation of wrestling. 96 Nitro production looks better than 2019 Impact/Roh which speaks volumes.
> 
> I wonder what type of product they will present? Weekly two hours requires great storytelling. Is JR booking?


They're aiming for sports presentation with comedy.

JR is senior advisor. Cody,Bucks and Kenny are handing creative with Tony Khan giving the final Ok.


----------



## looper007

Life010 said:


> What a fucking stupid comment hoping that AEW goes for broke, us AEW supporters and wrestling fans who are done with WWE don't want a war.. We want a product that gives us something different that we can enjoy.


That's it. People are trying to make this into a damn war. When it should be AEW offering something different then WWE brings, you can follow both or pick one to follow. It's up to the fan themselves. But at least you have a something new there that offers a different menu to what you watch every week with WWE.


----------



## chronoxiong

If it airs on TNT, man that will be huge. I thought Ted Turner was done with wrassling.


----------



## The Wood

The deal with Warner seems about done. This was no doubt what the goal was from the start. "Dynamite?" Come on. There's also buzz that HBO will be hosting the "PPVs." They're also under the Warner umbrella, which means that I'm fairly certain the promotional machine will be behind this. 

In addition to that, given that the Warner networks are basically the next biggest entertainment channels on cable next to WWE, then I can imagine this deal is for about as much money as AEW could have hoped for. Even if it doesn't lead to superior ratings in direct comparison with WWE, it could move TNT or TBS from their position in front of USA, overall, which would be a pretty subtle but powerful victory.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Lol imagine if Ted backed AEW in and effort to spark a new war.
> 
> Fuck it would be amazing. Not sure it would last long, if at all, but the difference between AEW and other companies is they can seemingly pay multi-million dollar contracts to acquire talent.
> 
> We could again start seeing that idea of guys ‘jumping ship’.
> 
> Fuck it I hope AEW goes for broke lol I want a war.


I just want a good, watchable wrestling show. If a war breaks out in the process of achieving that end, so be it.


----------



## Adam Cool

chronoxiong said:


> If it airs on TNT, man that will be huge. I thought Ted Turner was done with wrassling.


This is redemption arc


----------



## Adam Cool

Fuck


----------



## Freelancer

It's time to finish what you started.......


----------



## Erik.

Well if they go to TNT they're getting bumped on Tuesdays for the NBA, so hopefully it's not TNT

So TBS is probably the better spot for them. TBS airs more original content, gets higher viewers and they advertise the fuck out of the content.

What's smart is moving when Smackdown does. People will be searching for wrestling on Tuesdays for a few weeks after Smackdown moves and it's a great opportunity for AEW to get extra viewers.


----------



## TD Stinger

Erik. said:


> Well if they go to TNT they're getting bumped on Tuesdays for the NBA, so hopefully it's not TNT
> 
> So TBS is probably the better spot for them. TBS airs more original content, gets higher viewers and they advertise the fuck out of the content.
> 
> What's smart is moving when Smackdown does. People will be searching for wrestling on Tuesdays for a few weeks after Smackdown moves and it's a great opportunity for AEW to get extra viewers.


I don't know about TNT's future plans but TNT mainly does NBA games on Thursday. I know they do run a Tuesday night game every so often, but it's not a regular thing that I've seen in my years as an NBA fan.


----------



## Erik.

TD Stinger said:


> I don't know about TNT's future plans but TNT mainly does NBA games on Thursday. I know they do run a Tuesday night game every so often, but it's not a regular thing that I've seen in my years as an NBA fan.


This season they've scheduled 10 Basketball games on a Tuesday (with the other 31 being on Thursdays). The network’s Players Only franchise is also on Tuesdays.

TBS would be the smart option, still. Though they could just switch them around depending on what live sports events are happening as I believe Baseball is on TBS at some point? - so they could just switch them between TNT and TBS every now and then. 

Turner also owns "Bleacher Report Live" where you can buy individual games with no subscription so I wonder if AEW would be looking at this as a live streaming PPV platform in the future. (Though it's more likely to be FITE or DAZN)

TBS is in more homes than TNT (and USA) also. By a million or so. More eyes, the better.


----------



## rbl85

Rajah said on twitter that apparently it will be TBS


----------



## RiverFenix

Erik. said:


> Well if they go to TNT they're getting bumped on Tuesdays for the NBA, so hopefully it's not TNT
> 
> So TBS is probably the better spot for them. TBS airs more original content, gets higher viewers and they advertise the fuck out of the content.
> 
> What's smart is moving when Smackdown does. People will be searching for wrestling on Tuesdays for a few weeks after Smackdown moves and it's a great opportunity for AEW to get extra viewers.


WWE is counter-programming on FS1 with some new non-wrestling "In Studio" type show. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1114164403765686272
I wouldn't be surprised if they moved NXT up against it even still for the second hour.


----------



## Erik.

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> WWE is counter-programming on FS1 with some new non-wrestling "In Studio" type show.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1114164403765686272
> I wouldn't be surprised if they moved NXT up against it even still for the second hour.


Will be interesting.

AEW has the advantage of being live (unless youre suggesting NXT will be live?) - which is always a bigger draw.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

I bet if Vince could go back in time he would have let Cody do whatever the fuck he wanted with his character now.


----------



## looper007

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I bet if Vince could go back in time he would have let Cody do whatever the fuck he wanted with his character now.


Doubt he would to be honest Vince needs to be in control of everything, probably offer him more money and a longer contract and not use him. He had him for years, a 2nd generation star, had everything to be a superstar but he didn't use him to his full abilities. Hopefully Cody goes on to prove himself and show that WWE shouldn't be the be all and end all in pro wrestling.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

looper007 said:


> Doubt he would to be honest Vince needs to be in control of everything, probably offer him more money and a longer contract and not use him. He had him for years, a 2nd generation star, had everything to be a superstar but he didn't use him to his full abilities. *Hopefully Cody goes on to prove himself and show that WWE shouldn't be the be all and end all in pro wrestling*.


That in itself would be the biggest win for everybody. Hopefully in the process we get a good new wrestling promotion to watch out of it.


----------



## Beatles123

Saintpat said:


> If you’ve got huge money investors and this big bankroll and the entire wrestling world’s eyes on WM, it’s terrible marketing to have a website a six-grader could have designed and no presence there.
> 
> “Follow Cody on Twitter or check out our YouTube if you want to know what’s up with this hot, exciting new promotion” is not a great campaign to reach a wider audience.
> 
> Missed opportunity and an indication that this bunch doesn’t have its shit together.


Yes, because of all the things going right for them, social media negates all of that....

fpalm


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

AEW may say that they aren’t trying to be competition but if they start to become popular it’s gonna be another war


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> AEW may say that they aren’t trying to be competition but if they start to become popular it’s gonna be another war


Yep. They will downplay it but of course a wrestling company (especially with a live show on a major network) is competing with WWE. It would be like Microsoft or Sony or Nintendo saying they aren't competing with each other.

SD and AEW will be going head to head starting October. AEW already has the best TV deal a non-WWE wrestling company has had since WCW. This is a big deal for wrestling fans.


----------



## patpat

they will be competition but they will keep saying they aren't because if they say that, they will get people expecting too much from them.


----------



## Erik.

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> AEW may say that they aren’t trying to be competition but if they start to become popular it’s gonna be another war


It'll take a 10+ years for a war to even be considered or talked about.


----------



## Beatles123

Erik. said:


> It'll take a 10+ years for a war to even be considered or talked about.


Oh, it'll always be talked about. "HA HA! AEW DIDNT WIPE WWE OFF THE PLANET IN ITS FIRST MONTH! T-SHIRT COMPANY! MARKS!! SPOTMONKEYS!! INDY-SHITTERS!" fpalm

Meanwhile the rest of us just want a solid product that doesn't do stupid shit on a network we can actually watch. It's not that hard.


----------



## Phee

I think at the very least, AEW will fare better than TNA did. They have the right people managing things this time around. There's no idiots like Dixie at the top of the company.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Yep. They will downplay it but of course a wrestling company (especially with a live show on a major network) is competing with WWE. It would be like Microsoft or Sony or Nintendo saying they aren't competing with each other.
> 
> SD and AEW will be going head to head starting October. AEW already has the best TV deal a non-WWE wrestling company has had since WCW. This is a big deal for wrestling fans.


SD and AEW will not be going head to head because SD is moving to Fridays the same week AEW debuts.


----------



## Phee

Moving SD to Friday is still such an incredibly dumb move.


----------



## Erik.

Beatles123 said:


> Oh, it'll always be talked about. "HA HA! AEW DIDNT WIPE WWE OFF THE PLANET IN ITS FIRST MONTH! T-SHIRT COMPANY! MARKS!! SPOTMONKEYS!! INDY-SHITTERS!" fpalm
> 
> Meanwhile the rest of us just want a solid product that doesn't do stupid shit on a network we can actually watch. It's not that hard.


Agreed.

I don't laugh at WWEs ratings because they're declining or because they're low (They are likely to be higher now than AEWs will be for years and years and years), I laugh at WWEs ratings because fans are finally seeing that the company is giving us a shit product.

AEWs ratings will be in the low millions or in the high 6 digit figures, but as long as they're giving me a good product, don't insult my intelligence and give me something fresh and exciting and something to get behind, I'll be watching weekly.



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Yep. They will downplay it but of course a wrestling company (especially with a live show on a major network) is competing with WWE. It would be like Microsoft or Sony or Nintendo saying they aren't competing with each other.
> 
> SD and AEW will be going head to head starting October. AEW already has the best TV deal a non-WWE wrestling company has had since WCW. This is a big deal for wrestling fans.


Difference being those companies have rich history with loyal fanbases, so they WOULD be competing with eachother. Only comparison you could have is some rich man hired a bunch of developers to try and develop a brand new games console to compete with them and even then, it may get a few buys from those who own the PS and Xbox etc. - but it'd likely NEVER outsell any of them because of brand loyalty, history and experience. 

It's literally the same with WWE and AEW - I've said it plenty of times, ask the average guy on the street who doesn't like or watch wrestling if he can name you a wrestling company and he'll say WWE (or WWF), they ARE the wrestling brand and to be fair have been for 40+ years (even when WCW were on top for a while, WWF was always really the known one). AEW aren't going to change that or bring in those casual fans, just isn't going to happen, everyone is day dreaming if they think that's happening. AEW's best bet is picking up all the disgruntled wrestling fans who are sick of watching WWE on easily accessible television each week. The hardcore WWEs aren't going to tune out of WWE, because those are the types who won't watch any other product because it isn't WWE, not big time enough, the type of fans who "If you aren't in WWE, you're nothing" etc.

For some of the UK fans on this forum who may read this thread, a good comparison is FIFA and PES - FIFA is THE prime football game. They have the marketing, they have the sponsorship with all the big companies (and football teams), even if PES had a better game, better graphics etc. it's likely no one will even care because FIFA is THE footballing game. That's WWE and AEW. - FIFA practically release the same game every single year, just with updated transfers yet they still get millions upon millions of buys every single year. Same shit, different year. Sound familiar?

AEW has nothing. Zilch. In terms of history.

This isn't like WCW where they had a whole heap of tradition, lineage as well as megastars that were known during, at the time, wrestlings most popular period in North America with Hogan, Savage, Flair etc. - it's why AEW and WCW should not be compared outside the fact they may both be on Turner television.

AEW isn't going up against Raw or Smackdown. As someone posted, they MAY go up against something else on Tuesdays (Perhaps NXT), but AEW will be a live product and NXT likely won't be, so advantage AEW.


----------



## Fearless Viper

So with AEW airing on Tuesday, will the show suffer from Raw's effect?


----------



## NXT Only

AEW will probably struggle on Big 4 weekends 

Friday- SD
Saturday- NXT
Sunday- PPV
Monday- Raw

That’s just too much wrestling in one sitting even if the stories are different. 

During the Fall they’re clear of comp on tuesdah nights. Raw still competes with MNF and by competes I mean has a show on the same night. 

Smackdown will have to counter Friday Night NBA games.


----------



## njcam

https://wrestlingnews.co/aew-news/major-update-on-all-elite-wrestlings-major-cable-tv-network-talks/

*Huge update on All Elite Wrestling’s major cable TV network talks
*
By Paul Davis, April 11, 2019



> MMA insider The Fight Oracle (aka Front Row Brian) confirmed the rumors that have circulated for months on All Elite Wrestling’s television home.
> 
> He noted that Warner Media Group (aka Turner, parent company of TNT and TBS) will present AEW at their television upfronts next month to advertisers. The upfronts are scheduled for May 15th and that is where networks announced their fall line-ups.
> 
> Many in the wrestling business have heard about the TNT/TBS rumors but no one with knowledge of the TV talks would go on record to confirm the story until The Fight Oracle reported it on Wednesday night. Fight Oracle added that AEW’s show would debut on Tuesday night on the same week WWE will debut SmackDown on Friday night on FOX. It’s worth noting that WWE plans to launch a live studio show on Tuesday nights on FS1 so that would be in direct competition with AEW. The rumor that has made the rounds among people in wrestling is that the AEW would be live and would run for two hours each week.
> 
> Meanwhile, The Wrap is reporting that the deal has not been signed but AEW and Turner are in advanced talks and the idea is for the show to air on TNT. The Wrap quotes an insider saying that the deal is “definitely not signed.”
> 
> The Wrap added that conversations surrounding the deal are “pretty complex” and the deal is “not imminent.” Their source did note that they have made a pact to announce a deal by Turner’s mid-May upfront presentation to advertisers.
> 
> There is also a streaming component as part of this deal and if the deal is made then it’s likely that some of the pay-per-view events and/or specials would air on B/R Live’s streaming service. B/R is part of the Warner Media Group family.
> 
> Another interesting thing reported by The Wrap is that AEW’s weekly show might not be year-round because of the combination of the newness of the company and their desire to be more wrestler-friendly than WWE’s year-round schedule.
> 
> Dave Meltzer posted an update on the story on the Wrestling Observer Forum on Thursday morning, which confirms what The Wrap reported:
> 
> “As of Sunday, there was no deal. Nobody has gotten back to me if that has changed.
> 
> What FRB reported was a likely scenario, but it’s not confirmed at all. Hopefully I’ll hear something tomorrow. If I hear nothing, it probably means the deal is done, but the last I heard from those who would be involved with those deals was yesterday and the subject never came up and it was about Daytona Beach, so it’s not like I’m out of contact. But the hope was to complete the deal by May for all the obvious reasons. But people have talked about the deal like it’s done at times since December, and I know of negotiations with other parties that were still going on and knew enough other stuff to know the deal wasn’t done, and don’t know this isn’t just another person who heard about the talks, the presumption of where it was going and when, but it’s no more done then it’s been all along.”
> 
> A deal on TNT and/or TBS would bring wrestling back to those networks for the first time since WCW was purchased by WWE in 2001. WCW Monday Nitro was the flagship show on TNT for many years and NWA/WCW programming aired on TBS since the 1970s until the company closed.


----------



## looper007

Reggie Dunlop said:


> That in itself would be the biggest win for everybody. Hopefully in the process we get a good new wrestling promotion to watch out of it.


That's what I think fan's should be excited for the most, we have a new wrestling promotion with big money and big TV station willing to show it, with great wrestling talent. It might give WWE a kick up the backside to make their TV more interest or it might not but at least you have AEW there for you if you are bored of WWE.

I want AEW to create it's own stars, find it's own Hogan, Austin or Cena. Create a top tag team and women division, have it's own WM, become a break out hit and make it possible for talent to make a good living and enjoy creative control when it comes to cutting promo's and their own matches. I would like to see not been used as a stepping stone to WWE (although I think some talent will use it so to get better deals and go in with more hype to WWE) and just create great memories along the way.

Anyone wanting it to fail need their heads checked and should question themselves if they are pro wrestling fan.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116370341121540097


----------



## llj

As long as AEW gives a shit about matches which aren't necessarily main event or title matches, they'll have one advantage over the WWE in my book. I don't know of any other wrestling company in the world that has trained their fans to not care one iota about anything going on with the roster other than title matches. Every other wrestling promotion in the world has A midcard. In the WWE, if you're not in a TOP title match, you're not anywhere. Which is plain ridiculous. And their fans have adopted that mentality. A heated and compelling midcard feud in the WWE? Doesn't exist anymore. Even the WWE's midcard titles don't feel like anything relevant.


----------



## RiverFenix

AEW should take July and August off every year. Run a regular television schedule - summer months are terrible for television watching - hence why all regular network prime time type shows run from September to May.


----------



## Even Flow

MoxleyMoxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116370341121540097


:sodone


----------



## TD Stinger

I never try to get into the WWE vs. AEW competition thing.

Because when I see that, whether here or elsewhere, it makes me think do you really care about AEW, or do you just care about what they might do to WWE? And from what I see it's usually half and half. And I've been around long as a wrestling fan to see people act like they care about another promotion but would still rather complain about WWE then watch the promotion they claim to like.

I hope with all the homes AEW will potentially be available in, that mindset will start to change. I'm a wrestling fan. I like certain things about WWE. I dislike others. And it's that simple. I don't care about a competition.


----------



## patpat

MoxleyMoxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116370341121540097


 holy fuck ? I want to go
Apparently the site of CEO crashed when they announced the boys lol.


----------



## Vic

If anyone is still not believing the Turner news The Wrap which covers TV news is reporting it too. They’re legit as a source from the times i’ve visited them.


----------



## V-Trigger

MoxleyMoxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116370341121540097


megamega


----------



## Sin City Saint

I don’t think they’ll have a break from airing but maybe a break for the wrestlers traveling for a couple months (like pre-taping their show for a couple months worth of TV on like the Jericho Cruise or something - with a lot of the content being backstage stuff that couldn’t get spoiled). Could see them maybe moving the show to an earlier time as a lead in to NBA or something during the pre-taped months. But who knows, it’s all speculation right now anyways...


----------



## Stinger Fan

I'll wait until its official to believe if AEW is on TNT. Also, TNT isn't in Canada, so we're out of luck up here . There isn't exactly many stations that would be willing to cover it so It'll be interesting to see how their international broadcasting works out


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116390485097164804


----------



## looper007

llj said:


> As long as AEW gives a shit about matches which aren't necessarily main event or title matches, they'll have one advantage over the WWE in my book. I don't know of any other wrestling company in the world that has trained their fans to not care one iota about anything going on with the roster other than title matches. Every other wrestling promotion in the world has A midcard. In the WWE, if you're not in a TOP title match, you're not anywhere. Which is plain ridiculous. And their fans have adopted that mentality. A heated and compelling midcard feud in the WWE? Doesn't exist anymore. Even the WWE's midcard titles don't feel like anything relevant.


When's the last time the IC and US Title had any importance, even the main titles don't feel that important when they are thrown on at the start or in the middle of PPV's. It shouldn't be that way. For me, if AEW keep it to A World Title, Jr heavyweight title, Tag Titles and Women title. I'd even go for a secondary title like a IC title, build it up like WWE used to do for guys getting ready to be built into main eventers. 

Make every title matters as you said, have them all on PPV's and even then make sure you have feuds that don't involve titles on the side as well to build up and keep talent busy and creative. Just make everything on the show and PPV mean something. If you built good characters an audience will come and they will care for what see.


----------



## Erik.

3 events in consecutive months :mark:

Double or Nothing
AEWxCEO
Fight for the Fallen.


----------



## looper007

Erik. said:


> 3 events in consecutive months :mark:
> 
> Double or Nothing
> AEWxCEO
> Fight for the Fallen.


Fight for the Fallen is such a great PPV name isn't it. 

I hope they keep the PPV's to a max 6 or 7 a year, don't over do it. Keep them apart from any WWE ones.


----------



## llj

looper007 said:


> When's the last time the IC and US Title had any importance, even the main titles don't feel that important when they are thrown on at the start or in the middle of PPV's. It shouldn't be that way. For me, if AEW keep it to A World Title, Jr heavyweight title, Tag Titles and Women title. I'd even go for a secondary title like a IC title, build it up like WWE used to do for guys getting ready to be built into main eventers.
> 
> Make every title matters as you said, have them all on PPV's and even then make sure you have feuds that don't involve titles on the side as well to build up and keep talent busy and creative. Just make everything on the show and PPV mean something. If you built good characters an audience will come and they will care for what see.



I find it hilarious that the best they can come up with for matches that don't involve titles (and even some that do) is "someone nobody cares about randomly attacking someone else outside of the ring to start a feud." Or having a champion lose on TV in a non-title match. Hilarious.

On Shimmer last year they had a girl steal Hiroyo Matsumoto's Godzilla mask to start a feud and give reason for a match to happen. And you know what? That's about 10x more thought put into a match than what the WWE usually does with theirs. It's simple as hell, but it gives the characters A motivation to have a match, and it gives the participants a reason to care, and hence the audience. 

A lot of the WWE's lesser matches seem to just happen for no other reason than they just do.


----------



## Erik.

looper007 said:


> Fight for the Fallen is such a great PPV name isn't it.
> 
> I hope they keep the PPV's to a max 6 or 7 a year, don't over do it. Keep them apart from any WWE ones.


It really is - fucking epic small venue too.










I don't think they'll over-do it.

These are just sort of teaser events. Double or Nothing is a PPV but I feel like the other two are just smaller events to keep the talent doing things, Fight for the Fallen for example is just a charity event and only holds a few thousand people for example.

6 or 7 PPVs a year would be smart, especially for a new company. We still don't entirely know what their fanbase is like yet in terms of filling out weekly television events etc.


----------



## Jedah

So what's the schedule like? Do they have a TV deal?


----------



## looper007

Erik. said:


> It really is - fucking epic small venue too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they'll over-do it.
> 
> These are just sort of teaser events. Double or Nothing is a PPV but I feel like the other two are just smaller events to keep the talent doing things, Fight for the Fallen for example is just a charity event and only holds a few thousand people for example.
> 
> 6 or 7 PPVs a year would be smart, especially for a new company. We still don't entirely know what their fanbase is like yet in terms of filling out weekly television events etc.


That's a sweet venue. Yeah don't go for crazy venue's yet, build up the audience and keep them wanting more. Making every event mean something, make sure you show every roster member and let them show their worth. I'm sure they make mistake's while they try to find their feet. But if the matches are of a top quality, they have interesting characters, every match means something and cut no cookie cutter promo's that feel robotic. Just make it feel different to WWE, and they be on their way.

One of their PPV's should be built as their WM or WK as time goes on, their big event when long feuds are finished and new stars create, throw a bit of pomp to it. Then keep the other 5 or 6 kept simple as possible. Oh also don't go over crazy hours for PPV's and keep the roster to nice amount. Then they be on a their way.


----------



## Erik.

Jedah said:


> So what's the schedule like? Do they have a TV deal?


TNT/TBS is heavily rumoured. 

Not been confirmed as of yet as I imagine they're still just teasing and giving us dribs and drabs to keep us going the summer when things start to get interesting.

_May - Their first big PPV holding 15,000+ which is likely to be the biggest PPV attendance in North America outside of WWE since WCW in the late 90s (And we're talking the likes of Starrcade)

June and July - Two smaller events in Florida.

October - Potential start of their live television. _

I assume between now and May, we'll be getting confirmation of the world title in terms of name and look (and potential mid card belts) and then over the following months confirmation of a TV deal, what the show will actually be called, dates and times it will be on.

Hopefully some potential new signings too (Ambrose?)


----------



## Jedah

Did they get any more notable people for their roster recently?


----------



## llj

Jedah said:


> Did they get any more notable people for their roster recently?


No one on the men's side yet. They did get Hikaru Shida and she's moving to the US, so she's a "full timer" for them now.


----------



## Jedah

No idea about her. How good is she?


----------



## V-Trigger

Meltzer take on the recent news


----------



## Chrome

Erik. said:


> TNT/TBS is heavily rumoured.
> 
> Not been confirmed as of yet as I imagine they're still just teasing and giving us dribs and drabs to keep us going the summer when things start to get interesting.
> 
> _May - Their first big PPV holding 15,000+ which is likely to be the biggest PPV attendance in North America outside of WWE since WCW in the late 90s (And we're talking the likes of Starrcade)
> 
> June and July - Two smaller events in Florida.
> 
> October - Potential start of their live television. _
> 
> I assume between now and May, we'll be getting confirmation of the world title in terms of name and look (and potential mid card belts) and then over the following months confirmation of a TV deal, what the show will actually be called, dates and times it will be on.
> 
> Hopefully some potential new signings too (Ambrose?)


THey're also having All In 2 in September I believe. But yeah, definitely exciting news coming out the last 24 hours or so. Wrestling back on Turner networks. :banderas


----------



## llj

Jedah said:


> No idea about her. How good is she?


You've seen her before probably. She was in that tag match with Kenny Omega and Kana a few years back. Yes, THAT match.

She was one of the top freelancers in Joshi last year. Her match with Aja Kong last year was in most best of the year lists.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

My reaction to wrestling being back on TNT


----------



## Jedah

No titles are being introduced at Double or Nothing right?


----------



## looper007

Jedah said:


> No idea about her. How good is she?


She's got very good over the last two or three years, is charismatic and speaks good English. She's also easy on the eyes. Has a bad ass look (many say she copied Asuka but i don't see it). Had a great match with Aja Kong last years. She's a freelancer and has worked a few Joshi companies. She's done a lot of acting too. She's only 30 as well, so plenty of years left in her. Has had some good intergender matches with Omega and others.


----------



## V-Trigger

Jedah said:


> No titles are being introduced at Double or Nothing right?


We don't know yet but the concept of the title was teased a month ago in one of the Road to Double or Nothing videos.


----------



## Erik.

Still can't wait for the big motherfucking Mid-South North American looking title to be unveiled 










:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## shandcraig

So whats the august ppv going to be ? 


Does anyone else kinda wish they did not go the 12 month ppv model.Seems to be thats what plan since we have events all summer each month.



Erik. said:


> Still can't wait for the big motherfucking Mid-South North American looking title to be unveiled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:




It better have that look of silver and gold. I cant fucking stand all these colorful tacky looking belts.Even wwe belt is hardly gold plated at all.


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> So whats the august ppv going to be ?
> 
> 
> Does anyone else kinda wish they did not go the 12 month ppv model.Seems to be thats what plan since we have events all summer each month.


Don't think they'll have one.

I wouldn't really consider AEWxCEO or Fight for the Fallen as true PPVs - more like how you'd get a "WWE Network special". 

Double or Nothing in May.
All-In 2 in September.
Live shows in October.

And then hopefully a true drawn up PPV spread for 2020.


----------



## shandcraig

Erik. said:


> Don't think they'll have one.
> 
> I wouldn't really consider AEWxCEO or Fight for the Fallen as true PPVs - more like how you'd get a "WWE Network special".
> 
> Double or Nothing in May.
> All-In 2 in September.
> Live shows in October.
> 
> And then hopefully a true drawn up PPV spread for 2020.




Yeah that makes sense,Not following story lines for those events. Well lets hope that means maybe they wont have more than 6 ppvs. Id way rather have long meaningful build up feuds


----------



## Lethal Evans

"Pissant" lmao


----------



## Sin City Saint

shandcraig said:


> So whats the august ppv going to be ?
> 
> 
> Does anyone else kinda wish they did not go the 12 month ppv model.


I could see them possibly having a small venue show in mid-August (more as a holdover show) or a co-promoted show in Mexico with AAA in August, before All In 2 (maybe the final Sat or Sun in September with the weekly show starting on October 1). I doubt they will do monthly PPVs after the TV show starts. I think it’s just monthly shows until All In 2. Probably will just do like 4 PPVs a year and maybe a 2-4 TV specials (maybe on HBO).


----------



## shandcraig

So i dont understand this statement, Not sure why someone would make this statement if its just a tv deal. I get it if its a major streaming service deal as that would be a game changer. But how could any cable deal be a massive shift in pro wrestling. Unless he just means its TNT and its a shift back to how things once was. 


AEW Executive Vice President Cody Rhodes told us that their potential deal could create a "massive shift in the pro wrestling industry."


----------



## shandcraig

El Taco said:


> I could see them possibly having a small venue show in mid-August (more as a holdover show) or a co-promoted show in Mexico with AAA in August, before All In 2 (maybe the final Sat or Sun in September with the weekly show starting on October 1). I doubt they will do monthly PPVs after the TV show starts. I think it’s just monthly shows until All In 2. Probably will just do like 4 PPVs a year and maybe a 2-4 TV specials (maybe on HBO).




I would way rather have 4 ppvs maybe 6 but 4 would be a great gab. The idea of 4 tv specials instead seems like a much better idea to me. Tv specials could also take place on saturday like the ppv so it has more hype as a bigger event. 

Each ppv could be the start of the month. September, December march, June.


----------



## Erik.

I wonder if they'll just not have a PPV in August in general (due to WWE having Summerslam) and just build up towards their September PPV (Which seems like it'll be All-In every single year). I think early on it seems pointless to have PPVs in the same month as the WWE's "Big 3" in Rumble, Mania and Summerslam which can be very expensive for customers in general with TakeOvers also being on that weekend and some of them being in stadiums.

Feb - PPV (BattleBowl)
May - PPV (Double or Nothing)
July - PPV (Bash at the Beach)
Sep - PPV (All-In)
Oct - PPV (Halloween Havoc)
Dec - PPV (Bunkhouse Stampede)

Seems perfect for a start-up promotion. Obviously the names of the PPVs won't be correct however I did get the three in there that they've looked to trademark (Bunkhouse, Bash and Battlebowl) and I do wonder if DON and All-In will be yearly PPV names. I like them.


----------



## shandcraig

Erik. said:


> I wonder if they'll just not have a PPV in August in general (due to WWE having Summerslam) and just build up towards their September PPV (Which seems like it'll be All-In every single year). I think early on it seems pointless to have PPVs in the same month as the WWE's "Big 3" in Rumble, Mania and Summerslam which can be very expensive for customers in general with TakeOvers also being on that weekend and some of them being in stadiums.
> 
> Feb - PPV (BattleBowl)
> May - PPV (Double or Nothing)
> July - PPV (Bash at the Beach)
> Sep - PPV (All-In)
> Oct - PPV (Halloween Havoc)
> Dec - PPV (Bunkhouse Stampede)
> 
> Seems perfect for a start-up promotion. Obviously the names of the PPVs won't be correct however I did get the three in there that they've looked to trademark (Bunkhouse, Bash and Battlebowl) and I do wonder if DON and All-In will be yearly PPV names. I like them.




Can you please reframe from using trigger words like Halloween havoc. Fuck that would be out of this world amazing lol. But i dont think that was one of the names cody was working on getting ? 


I would assume they will use battlebowl as the biggest ppv over ALL IN. February seems like a better time for your biggest event. I mean maybe im wrong, September and ALL IN could work as the biggest event. But it also depends what the theme of battlebowl will even be. I assume it wont be exactly like how it was back in the day. 2 rings would be stupid


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> Can you please reframe from using trigger words like Halloween havoc. Fuck that would be out of this world amazing lol. But i dont think that was one of the names cody was working on getting ?
> 
> 
> I would assume they will use battlebowl as the biggest ppv over ALL IN. February seems like a better time for your biggest event


Nah, they can't trademark Halloween Havoc (YET) because WWE are still using that in terms of gaming and merchandise. If they ever stop for a period of time though AEW can easily trademark it again.

I don't think BattleBowl will be the biggest PPV of the year. The concept was a tag team tournament, consisting of 8 tag teams, all of which were drawn at random in the lethal lottery. The 8 members of the of the 4 winning teams then enter a battle royal with the last man in the ring winning. 

It's a good concept on paper which if booked brilliantly can really mean something but I don't think it's a "BIGGEST PPV OF THE YEAR" concept. Because most of the time it's a clusterfuck.


----------



## shandcraig

Erik. said:


> Nah, they can't trademark Halloween Havoc (YET) because WWE are still using that in terms of gaming and merchandise. If they ever stop for a period of time though AEW can easily trademark it again.
> 
> I don't think BattleBowl will be the biggest PPV of the year. The concept was a tag team tournament, consisting of 8 tag teams, all of which were drawn at random in the lethal lottery. The 8 members of the of the 4 winning teams then enter a battle royal with the last man in the ring winning.
> 
> It's a good concept on paper which if booked brilliantly can really mean something but I don't think it's a "BIGGEST PPV OF THE YEAR" concept. Because most of the time it's a clusterfuck.



I dont look at it in the sense of what the name was used for in history but thats mean. I just think its a good strong wrestling ppv name over all.Which the concept could be whatever they wanna do


Halloween Hell could be a good wrestling name.


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> I dont look at it in the sense of what the name was used for in history but thats mean. I just think its a good strong wrestling ppv name over all.Which the concept could be whatever they wanna do
> 
> 
> Halloween Hell could be a good wrestling name.


I like the PPV name too - but I feel like Rhodes only trademarked the events in which Rhodes created the concepts for as opposed to just for the name. Bunkhouse Stampede was another gimmick PPV too.

Will be interesting to see!


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> Still can't wait for the big motherfucking Mid-South North American looking title to be unveiled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:


jesus! that shit is HUGE, it's like the guy is saying "mine is bigger!mine is bigger!" lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Don't know if this has been posted yet and I'm not reading through 10 pages to see if it has:



> As noted on Wednesday, Twitter insider @fightoracle reported that WarnerMedia/Turner Sports (TNT, TBS) was set to present All Elite Wrestling to advertisers at their 2019 Upfronts presentation on Wednesday, May 15 in New York City. This report came after it was recently stated by AEW announcer Jim Ross that AEW was close to signing with a network that many people have access to.
> 
> The Wrap now reports that Turner is in advanced talks with AEW for a weekly TV show that would likely air on TNT. It was noted that the deal is "definitely not signed" and the talks are "pretty complex" but "not imminent." It is not a sure thing that AEW will be presented at the Upfronts.
> 
> The potential deal would see a weekly AEW TV series air on TNT, but AEW would also have a multi-platform existence. The Wrap noted that Turner's Bleacher Report Live platform would be "the most sensible outpost for the sports entertainment overflow."
> 
> It's also possible that the AEW TV show wouldn't be be year-round, indicating that the promotion may have plans for an off-season. The Wrap noted, "That would likely be a combination of the newness of the league and its desire to be more wrestler-friendly than rival WWE, which has a punishing schedule for talent."
> 
> The Wrap also reported that AEW's first big event, Double Or Nothing on May 25 from Las Vegas, is set to stream on YouTube, Twitter and Facebook. It sounds like that could change as a streaming deal with a network is announced.


So sounds like things are not locked in yet, but things have gotten pretty deep.


----------



## Chan Hung

TNT bringing back wrestling is amazing and I think if they appear on Tuesdays while Smackdown moves is a perfect slot for alternative wrestling and I for one can't wait for a new Option of wrestling on a nationally televised program


----------



## shandcraig

sounds like more nonsense of reporters trying to put it all toether and say random stuff.

Theres no way the first show was on a paid platform to have this ppv be streaming live from these outlets.


Also im sure its going to be a year round promotion but just wont have nearly as many shows. 

I would be into a off season but not really needed if they have many more shows. It would take away from concepts like bash at the beach. 


And of course if they go with turner the content will instantly be at several outlits.Turner media has several departments of media across many platforms. Hulu is one of them


Also love the idea staying to saturdays for its ppv events,Much better night as its more of a sporting event when u can drink and have fun and not worry about waking up the next day if you dont work. 


Saturday is def the way to go.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Having an off-season would be a game changer. Wrestlers would be fools to want to work far more dates in WWE for roughly the same pay than less dates in AEW. This sounds like Vince's worst nightmare.


----------



## Chrome

I don't know about a full offseason, but a month off between mid-December to early-to-mid January would be good so the wrestlers can enjoy the holidays. Who could forget WWE making their wrestlers work both Chirstmas and New Year's Day 2 years ago? :mj4


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Cody did mention that they'll likely take Christmas off at least.


----------



## shandcraig

all i know is we need our summer bash and our halloween ppvs


----------



## patpat

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Cody did mention that they'll likely take Christmas off at least.


 Kenny also said this, they would take some kind of vacations during Christmas because they all have families. weirdly this Is gonna attract far more talents and such create more money.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Life010 said:


> What a fucking stupid comment hoping that AEW goes for broke, us AEW supporters and wrestling fans who are done with WWE don't want a war.. We want a product that gives us something different that we can enjoy.


This comment is filled with so much stupidity and contradictory I almost can’t even.

1) You know that “go for broke” is a phrase, not a matter of fact, correct?
2) You want ‘something different’. Do you not understand that the Monday Night Wars was literally what led to seeing ‘something different’ every week on tv during that era?

You realize that losing that competition is what leads to complacency right?

Bischoff’s whole model in WCW, which he has stated many times, was be different than WWE. Whatever they do, do the opposite.

You think AEW should just fight to keep the marks happy but purposely NOT try to get a bigger ratings share than WWE?

Such a vapid, hollow comment on your part.


----------



## rbl85

JamesCurtis24 said:


> This comment is filled with so much stupidity and contradictory I almost can’t even.
> 
> 1) You know that “go for broke” is a phrase, not a matter of fact, correct?
> 2) You want ‘something different’. Do you not understand that the Monday Night Wars was literally what led to seeing ‘something different’ every week on tv during that era?
> 
> You realize that losing that competition is what leads to complacency right?
> 
> Bischoff’s whole model in WCW, which he has stated many times, was be different than WWE. Whatever they do, do the opposite.
> 
> You think AEW should just fight to keep the marks happy but purposely NOT try to get a bigger ratings share than WWE?
> 
> *Such a vapid, hollow comment* on your part.



Oh come on don't be so harsh on yourself


----------



## Boldgerg

Anyone who thinks that a billionaire in Khan (and quite potentially another billionaire in Ted) won't want to compete with Vince and WWE down the line is incredibly naive.

Of course at this stage they're not going to come out and say "oh absolutely, we want and expect to compete with and overtake WWE" and create insane pressure and expectations, but due to the sort of people involved it'll 100% be something they'll be striving for in the long term.


----------



## Saintpat

Beatles123 said:


> Yes, because of all the things going right for them, social media negates all of that....
> 
> fpalm


What’s going right for them?

They MAY have a TV deal? If they have that, wouldn’t WM weekend when the eyes of the entire wrestling world are watching be a good time to announce that?

They sold out a big show. I get that. We don’t know if they can do that on a weekly, bi-weekly or monthly basis in a geographic footprint large enough to be a real player on the national scene.

They have an investor/backer/owner with a lot of money ... but do we know how much of that money he’s willing to sink in this over how long a period of time before it becomes a profitable enterprise? Has he set aside $50M or some large sum as a pool to invest with no expectation of returns in the first year or so?

TNA had a multimillionaire backer, some big-name talent, a TV deal (not a speculative one, a real one) ... and that didn’t pan out. I like the Young Bucks and Cody, but that doesn’t of itself guarantee that this venture is going to take off and make a difference.


----------



## rbl85

Saintpat said:


> What’s going right for them?
> 
> They MAY have a TV deal? If they have that, wouldn’t WM weekend when the eyes of the entire wrestling world are watching be a good time to announce that?
> 
> They sold out a big show. I get that. *We don’t know if they can do that on a weekly, bi-weekly or monthly basis in a geographic footprint large enough to be a real player on the national scene.*
> 
> They have an investor/backer/owner with a lot of money ... but do we know how much of that money he’s willing to sink in this over how long a period of time before it becomes a profitable enterprise? Has he set aside $50M or some large sum as a pool to invest with no expectation of returns in the first year or so?
> 
> TNA had a multimillionaire backer, some big-name talent, a TV deal (not a speculative one, a real one) ... and that didn’t pan out. I like the Young Bucks and Cody, but that doesn’t of itself guarantee that this venture is going to take off and make a difference.



Well you're asking them to do something that even WWE can't do…..


----------



## shandcraig

I dont undersatnd why people are always focused on wwe when it comes to a wrestling promotions starting up. No one in this world has to believe that they are even trying to compete with wwe yet. They have not even started.


Its hugely funded and its going to be on a larger professional scale.Theres many ways to do things different or better than one promotion or another,Especilly wwe. 


MMA has several rising promotions. When can people just calm themselves and realize the worlds always revolving door of new or different things. Stop holding on


----------



## Matthew Castillo

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> AEW may say that they aren’t trying to be competition but if they start to become popular it’s gonna be another war


If they do, hopefully it's one that never ends because as we've seen having a winner breeds complacency.


----------



## Saintpat

rbl85 said:


> Well you're asking them to do something that even WWE can't do…..


WWE has, what, six live shows a week somewhere in the U.S. (except when it’s expanding its geographic footprint globally).

It can put large crowds in arenas from Miami to Seattle and San Diego to Boston.

Do you think All Elite will be capable of putting on, say, even one show per week in a big market and drawing a big crowd? Will it be able to draw from coast to coast? Can it build the infrastructure to do this?

Furthermore, can it produce live television weekly? Or will it, at best, do what TNA and ROH and others have done and tape a month’s worth of shows at a time?


----------



## patpat

Jesus wtf with the wwe obsession anyway?


----------



## rbl85

Saintpat said:


> *WWE has, what, six live shows a week somewhere in the U.S.* (except when it’s expanding its geographic footprint globally).
> 
> It can put large crowds in arenas from Miami to Seattle and San Diego to Boston.
> 
> Do you think All Elite will be capable of putting on, say, even one show per week in a big market and drawing a big crowd? Will it be able to draw from coast to coast? Can it build the infrastructure to do this?
> 
> Furthermore, can it produce live television weekly? Or will it, at best, do what TNA and ROH and others have done and tape a month’s worth of shows at a time?


And those shows are never full, the only shows that are full are the PPV (not all of them)


----------



## Erik.

They can't compete with WWE for a million reasons and they certainly can't change wrestling from being uncool and lame. 

Their job is just to run a profitable company and one we can all enjoy and watch we an alternative to WWE.

Period.

Some people on here can't seem to grasp that competition doesn't mean direct competition. I'd probably argue that Khan will sell Vince AEW and make a whopping profit before AEW are anywhere near WWEs level or beating them in terms of ratings etc


----------



## patpat

Hummm nope I actually don't see them selling Vince aew. They are in the same tier of being rich as him, I am sure they will just hand it to someone else. 
Also , seriously I liked coming here, but if everytime I come to the aew thread it's to see people talking about wwe alllllll the time then what's the fucking point?! Like can we just discuss aew and leave wwe where it is? Their product suck and is crap that's why I don't give a shit about it, I don't intend to come here and see people talk about wwe AGAIN. Not everything has to be wwe, the reason why wrestling has got such a bad image today IS because of wwe , they killed pro wrestling. The embarrassing crap they put on gave the business the worst image possible, I showed njpw to UFC fans and they loved it "it's like UFC on steroids! Awesome" was most people's reaction. 
So yes they have to be different , doing exactly wwe did which is what gave a bad name to the business in the first place would be the dumbest thing ever.


----------



## Chan Hung

Aew must not acknowledge WWE and it must be an alternative and not seem WWE light and let fans on their own decide if they want to watch it or not and I think if this works aew will have a good fan base and the reason why everybody talks about WWE is obviously because it's been around forever and people want another War


----------



## Jokerface17

Saintpat said:


> What’s going right for them?
> 
> 
> 
> They MAY have a TV deal? If they have that, wouldn’t WM weekend when the eyes of the entire wrestling world are watching be a good time to announce that?
> 
> 
> 
> They sold out a big show. I get that. We don’t know if they can do that on a weekly, bi-weekly or monthly basis in a geographic footprint large enough to be a real player on the national scene.
> 
> 
> 
> They have an investor/backer/owner with a lot of money ... but do we know how much of that money he’s willing to sink in this over how long a period of time before it becomes a profitable enterprise? Has he set aside $50M or some large sum as a pool to invest with no expectation of returns in the first year or so?
> 
> 
> 
> TNA had a multimillionaire backer, some big-name talent, a TV deal (not a speculative one, a real one) ... and that didn’t pan out. I like the Young Bucks and Cody, but that doesn’t of itself guarantee that this venture is going to take off and make a difference.




The TV deal has been in the works for a while and for several months we’ve been “told” it was a turner network. Cody and the bucks have been pretty forthcoming with the information whether it was hidden in BTE or in their promos, Twitter, etc. it’s just what they are legally allowed to say and whatnot.

WWE isn’t selling out shows except for a PPV here and there like someone else has already said and most raw and smackdowns fill their shows where the hard camera is facing the fans their so it’s giving an inaccurate idea of how full the show is. WWE should in theory outsell AEW because you have to take in to consideration that a lot of those tickets are sold to parents taking their kids and they may not be interested in the product. On the flip side of that, I live within driving distance of Charlotte, Greensboro, Nashville, Atlanta, etc. and I wouldn’t drive that far to see a WWE show, but I would for AEW.

Tony Khan is a HUGE wrestling fan and you can tell that if you listen to anything he’s said. He’s talked about going to see Jericho’s last match in ECW, talks about sitting on his jet with his iPad watching wrestling on his flights, being at All In as a fan, etc. it sounds like he’s in this for the long haul. I’m pretty positive that I’ve seen where they said that had a $100 million budget for the first year and they’re involved with the NFL and the Premier league so they know how to manage contracts and budgets and all that good stuff.

TNA had a multimillionaire backer but AEW already has a billionaire backer, some big name talent, a tv deal in the works (do you really think all of these guys would sign or the Khans would put this much money in something but that wouldn’t be on tv?), guys that understand good storylines on the creative side, etc.

Plus you have to look at the popularity of the Elite. Those guys are more over and more popular than any version of the bullet club ever was and I can say that as someone who finds Omega pretty uninteresting. Jericho isn’t necessarily creative but don’t forget how influential he’s been throughout his career and don’t think he won’t have an idea or two that ends up being great.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Jokerface17 said:


> ony Khan is a HUGE wrestling fan and you can tell that if you listen to anything he’s said. He’s talked about going to see Jericho’s last match in ECW, talks about sitting on his jet with his iPad watching wrestling on his flights, being at All In as a fan, etc. it sounds like he’s in this for the long haul. I’m pretty positive that I’ve seen where they said that had a $100 million budget for the first year and they’re involved with the NFL and the Premier league so they know how to manage contracts and budgets and all that good stuff.
> 
> TNA had a multimillionaire backer but AEW already has a billionaire backer, some big name talent, a tv deal in the works (do you really think all of these guys would sign or the Khans would put this much money in something but that wouldn’t be on tv?), guys that understand good storylines on the creative side, etc.


Yup, $100m budget for the first year.

Shahid Khan (owner of Fulham FC & Jacksonville Jaguars) is acting as an adviser & lead investor to his son, Tony. Shahid has let Tony have access to all of his business advisers & financial managers as well. So they've got a hell of a head office team working behind them with some very knowledgeable wrestling people in JR, Billy Gunn, Jericho, Cody, Omega & Young Bucks.


----------



## Fearless Viper

Now the only thing AEW need is to achieve the expectations of the fans once they start doing live television in order to established their brand.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Fearless Viper said:


> Now the only thing AEW need is to achieve the expectations of the fans once they start doing live television in order to established their brand.


I genuinely think, if they just do what they did at All In, they just keep that consistency and not try too hard to be amazing then it'll be a success.


----------



## Erik.

Chan Hung said:


> Aew must not acknowledge WWE and it must be an alternative and not seem WWE light and let fans on their own decide if they want to watch it or not and I think if this works aew will have a good fan base and the reason why everybody talks about WWE is obviously because it's been around forever and people want another War


Agreed.

They need to be an ALTERNATIVE. Providing us something different to what WWE provide for people. 

There isn't going to be a war. WWE will blow them out of the water.


----------



## patpat

Wow Aew's page posted a picture of kylie Rae smiling you got like an army of MORONS! going after her saying she ripped bayley , I think I am as ovet with wwe than its fans, it's like they think this dumb company is the END ALL! a woman doesn't have the right to be a smily positive character now?!
Its absolutely terrible.


----------



## rbl85

patpat said:


> Wow Aew's page posted a picture of kylie Rae smiling you got like an *army of MORONS!* going after her saying she ripped bayley , I think I am as ovet with wwe than its fans, it's like they think this dumb company is the END ALL! a woman doesn't have the right to be a smily positive character now?!
> Its absolutely terrible.


Just saw 1 guy and didn't seem serious about his tweet.


----------



## Erik.

The state of some of the people in response to the Nyla Rose Instagram photo on AEW's page.

It's embarrassing. 

If I could be bothered, I'd track down all forms of their social media and send their bigoted views to their employers.

Then again, it's 2019 and you get posts like this:

"Is it fair that a man dressed as a woman can compete with women when they'll have the strength of a man?"

LOL.

ITS STILL REAL TO ME.


----------



## patpat

rbl85 said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Aew's page posted a picture of kylie Rae smiling you got like an *army of MORONS!* going after her saying she ripped bayley , I think I am as ovet with wwe than its fans, it's like they think this dumb company is the END ALL! a woman doesn't have the right to be a smily positive character now?!
> Its absolutely terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw 1 guy and didn't seem serious about his tweet.
Click to expand...

 go check Instagram lol


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> The state of some of the people in response to the Nyla Rose Instagram photo on AEW's page.
> 
> It's embarrassing.
> 
> If I could be bothered, I'd track down all forms of their social media and send their bigoted views to their employers.
> 
> Then again, it's 2019 and you get posts like this:
> 
> "Is it fair that a man dressed as a woman can compete with women when they'll have the strength of a man?"
> 
> LOL.
> 
> ITS STILL REAL TO ME.


 yep this whole situation is really bringing out the worst of the fans....its sad. 
I didn't even check Nyla's photo, I wont be able to handle such dumb shit...sad. 
The best one was sonny kiss's one....jesus....


----------



## Erik.

patpat said:


> yep this whole situation is really bringing out the worst of the fans....its sad.
> I didn't even check Nyla's photo, I wont be able to handle such dumb shit...sad.
> The best one was sonny kiss's one....jesus....


It's also incredible how stupid some fans are thinking its Omega vs. Neville at FyterFest. :lol

It's a fucking 6 mag tag match ffs.


----------



## rbl85

patpat said:


> go check Instagram lol


Never check Instagram, never XD


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep this whole situation is really bringing out the worst of the fans....its sad.
> I didn't even check Nyla's photo, I wont be able to handle such dumb shit...sad.
> The best one was sonny kiss's one....jesus....
> 
> 
> 
> It's also incredible how stupid some fans are thinking its Omega vs. Neville at FyterFest. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> It's a fucking 6 mag tag match ffs.
Click to expand...

 I actually saw a guy point out how they are gonna fail because they are "already throwing their main events" bro, it's a 6 man tag, the bucks and the lucha are literally just on the picture. There is no way you cant understand that it's a 6 man tag :lol


----------



## Erik.

patpat said:


> I actually saw a guy point out how they are gonna fail because they are "already throwing their main events" bro, it's a 6 man tag, the bucks and the lucha are literally just on the picture. There is no way you cant understand that it's a 6 man tag :lol


It'll just be a way for Lucha Bros and PAC to get a huge win, thrusting PAC into the main event scene and having Lucha Bros look even more dominant after beating the Bucks at DON.

I look forward to it.


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually saw a guy point out how they are gonna fail because they are "already throwing their main events" bro, it's a 6 man tag, the bucks and the lucha are literally just on the picture. There is no way you cant understand that it's a 6 man tag <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> It'll just be a way for Lucha Bros and PAC to get a huge win, thrusting PAC into the main event scene and having Lucha Bros look even more dominant after beating the Bucks at DON.
> 
> I look forward to it.
Click to expand...

 I seriously never expected Neville to get like that. The dude looks more threatening than even Lesnar, he is got that absolutely psychopathic look, and with his long hairs covering his face it's so perfect. And lucha are incredible. Weirdly! The one that only speaks Spanish, get the crowd hotter than penta ( who actually speak english). My friend who was at the rally said when he talked everyone went crazy and then they started asking each other if anyone understood shit :lol charisma>>>>>> everything in wrestling lol


----------



## PavelGaborik

patpat said:


> I seriously never expected Neville to get like that. The dude looks more threatening than even Lesnar, he is got that absolutely psychopathic look, and with his long hairs covering his face it's so perfect. And lucha are incredible. Weirdly! The one that only speaks Spanish, get the crowd hotter than penta ( who actually speak english). My friend who was at the rally said when he talked everyone went crazy and then they started asking each other if anyone understood shit :lol charisma>>>>>> everything in wrestling lol



There's about zero chance in hell I'm going to be more intimidated by 5'5 Pac than Brock Lesnar.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

Erik. said:


> They can't compete with WWE for a million reasons and they certainly can't change wrestling from being uncool and lame.
> 
> Their job is just to run a profitable company and one we can all enjoy and watch we an alternative to WWE.
> 
> Period.
> 
> Some people on here can't seem to grasp that competition doesn't mean direct competition. I'd probably argue that Khan will sell Vince AEW and make a whopping profit before AEW are anywhere near WWEs level or beating them in terms of ratings etc


But the problem is that you have is that there are people (in this thread) that are saying they ARE direct competition.

The issue becomes that the hype gets overblown by some, and the negativity gets overblown by others, and the majority are in wait and see mode.

I agree 100% with your post, this should be treated like another wrestling company.

it has comparisons to TNA, WWE, RoH, MLW, NJPW, WCW, and others. mainly because it is a wrestling promotion.

The only thing about AEW that worries me is that there is a lot of non answers, that i wish Tony Khan would come ut and answer.

He said he looked to Dave Meltzer as an idea guy for booking the show, so does that mean, he is going to be match focused, well that's fine, except Kenny Omega is saying something completely different.

Say what you will about WWE, but there is one guy who answers all the questions, he is the guy who gets the blame and the glory, because he puts it on his shoulders. 

ECW was Paul Heyman, people knew that, and it made things be a lot more transparent.

I don't know who that is in AEW, if it is Jericho, or Cody, or Khan... that needs to be established


----------



## patpat

PavelGaborik said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously never expected Neville to get like that. The dude looks more threatening than even Lesnar, he is got that absolutely psychopathic look, and with his long hairs covering his face it's so perfect. And lucha are incredible. Weirdly! The one that only speaks Spanish, get the crowd hotter than penta ( who actually speak english). My friend who was at the rally said when he talked everyone went crazy and then they started asking each other if anyone understood shit <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> charisma>>>>>> everything in wrestling lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's about zero chance in hell I'm going to be more intimidated by 5'5 Pac than Brock Lesnar.
Click to expand...

 bro I don't give a damn about the "real life" side, brock might be a legit athlete and a real threat, but from a wrestling/storyline standpoint he lost his charm. He got geeked by Rollins twice at wrestlemania , and both time it made him look like a mindless guy who cant think. He also got squashed by goldberg, the thing is his appeal was his dominance and he is not that anymore. His mic skill doesn't make him scary nor his "look"
Pac looks and handle himself like a real psycho and has an incredible look.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx




----------



## shandcraig

I never saw him in wwe but i saw some photos and it looks like he was a much softer character in wwe. He seems very bad ass now. Pac heel vs Hangman face is a really good match up. 


Still think it should be for the belt but then again they dont need to rush into having the belt at DON. Save it for later


----------



## patpat

Darby Allin is all elite 
I love how they recruit all those potential big star.


----------



## Chan Hung

Hey Jericho came up with the List. He is creative lol


----------



## PavelGaborik

patpat said:


> bro I don't give a damn about the "real life" side, brock might be a legit athlete and a real threat, but from a wrestling/storyline standpoint he lost his charm. He got geeked by Rollins twice at wrestlemania , and both time it made him look like a mindless guy who cant think. He also got squashed by goldberg, the thing is his appeal was his dominance and he is not that anymore. His mic skill doesn't make him scary nor his "look"
> Pac looks and handle himself like a real psycho and has an incredible look.


I'm literally talking about intimidation/presence, which was the original topic. You can't talk about intimidation and then throw reality out the window just to fit your narrative. I certainly wouldn't want to engage physically with either man, but if I had to hypothetically, based on appearance alone, it certainly wouldn't be Brock I chose. 

It's just not as easy to get intimidated by a guy who's about as long as my leg.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116741024800370688


----------



## patpat

I don't know who the fuck that Allen is , but his intro video sure made him look cool as hell.


----------



## RiverFenix

Glacier in such a prominent role seemed outta left field. Pillman Jr being brought in - does that mean he's not under contract with MLW though? Or is there a working agreement there between MLW and AEW. But MLW is working with Impact, so I can't see AEW/MLW/Impact all working together. 

Darby is great, but at vid sorta sucked. Weak gate/fence crash in a Toyota and then spraypaints his own car, does a couple low level skate spots and then lights a (CGI'd) fire? 

AEW should hire the guy who does the Evolve mini-docs.


----------



## rbl85

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Glacier in such a prominent role seemed outta left field. Pillman Jr being brought in - does that mean he's not under contract with MLW though? Or is there a working agreement there between MLW and AEW. But MLW is working with Impact, so I can't see AEW/MLW/Impact all working together.
> 
> Darby is great, but at vid sorta sucked. Weak gate/fence crash in a Toyota and then spraypaints his own car, *does a couple low level skate spots* and then lights a (CGI'd) fire?
> 
> AEW should hire the guy who does the Evolve mini-docs.


You know that 95% of the earth population can 't do those "low level skate spots" ?


----------



## Vic

Piss off with the realism talk a very small portion of people watch for that nonsense don’t bring that lame mentality into Other Wrestling of all places. In fact can we get a head start on this now @Chrome?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Glacier in such a prominent role seemed outta left field. Pillman Jr being brought in - does that mean he's not under contract with MLW though? Or is there a working agreement there between MLW and AEW. But MLW is working with Impact, so I can't see AEW/MLW/Impact all working together.
> 
> Darby is great, but at vid sorta sucked. Weak gate/fence crash in a Toyota and then spraypaints his own car, does a couple low level skate spots and then lights a (CGI'd) fire?
> 
> AEW should hire the guy who does the Evolve mini-docs.


I actually really liked it. To each their own.

And it's nice to see Nyla & Kylie Rae get a chance to show some personality. I hope to see Priscilla Kelly show up soon unless she's holding out for a second shot in the MYC.


----------



## patpat

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> DetroitRiverPhx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glacier in such a prominent role seemed outta left field. Pillman Jr being brought in - does that mean he's not under contract with MLW though? Or is there a working agreement there between MLW and AEW. But MLW is working with Impact, so I can't see AEW/MLW/Impact all working together.
> 
> Darby is great, but at vid sorta sucked. Weak gate/fence crash in a Toyota and then spraypaints his own car, does a couple low level skate spots and then lights a (CGI'd) fire?
> 
> AEW should hire the guy who does the Evolve mini-docs.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually really liked it. To each their own.
> 
> And it's nice to see Nyla & Kylie Rae get a chance to show some personality. I hope to see Priscilla Kelly show up soon unless she's holding out for a second shot in the MYC.
Click to expand...

 I doubt they will hire Priscilla tho, she got herself a "not so good" name by doing her special things in the indies. And aew even tho it's going to be not pg, I think is still aiming for a public of kids too. They sell books for kids story or something like that.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

patpat said:


> I doubt they will hire Priscilla tho, she got herself a "not so good" name by doing her special things in the indies. And aew even tho it's going to be not pg, I think is still aiming for a public of kids too. They sell books for kids story or something like that.


If they hire Joey Ryan, which I think they will. Then they have no reason not to hire Priscilla.


----------



## shandcraig

Lol did anyone notice the whiteboard saying Stamford office space troll. 


These guys have a great sense of humour. The ending was creating with darby allin


I assume the theme to the AEW logo will have some sorta fire in it based off the AEW graphic that ends on these videos.Plus the fact that the name is going to be dynamite if right. AEW logo lit up in flames was so sweet


Its so sweet getting pretty much a roster full of good indy people


----------



## Beatles123

PILLMAN. FUCKING. JUNIOR!

I TOLD YOU ALL THIS KID WAS A STAR! :lenny


----------



## headstar

Erik. said:


> The state of some of the people in response to the Nyla Rose Instagram photo on AEW's page.
> 
> It's embarrassing.
> 
> *If I could be bothered, I'd track down all forms of their social media and send their bigoted views to their employers.*
> 
> Then again, it's 2019 and you get posts like this:
> 
> "Is it fair that a man dressed as a woman can compete with women when they'll have the strength of a man?"
> 
> LOL.
> 
> ITS STILL REAL TO ME.


In America people are allowed to have their own opinions regardless if they offend you or not. Just as long as they are not making threats to harm or kill. When you start messing with a person's livelihood and they did nothing illegal, that makes you an even bigger asshole than the so-called "bigot". It's not a crime to be repulsed by someone's sexual fetish.


----------



## patpat

headstar said:


> Erik. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The state of some of the people in response to the Nyla Rose Instagram photo on AEW's page.
> 
> It's embarrassing.
> 
> *If I could be bothered, I'd track down all forms of their social media and send their bigoted views to their employers.*
> 
> Then again, it's 2019 and you get posts like this:
> 
> "Is it fair that a man dressed as a woman can compete with women when they'll have the strength of a man?"
> 
> LOL.
> 
> ITS STILL REAL TO ME.
> 
> 
> 
> In America people are allowed to have their own opinions regardless if they offend you or not. Just as long as they are not making threats to harm or kill. When you start messing with a person's livelihood and they did nothing illegal, that makes you an even bigger asshole than the so-called "bigot". It's not a crime to be repulsed by someone's sexual fetish. A weirdo has as much right to pretend he's a girl, as other people have a right to be disgusted by it.
Click to expand...

 yeah that's great and all but in this situation going and disrespect and insult a pro wrestler , not based on his work but because "lol he gay" is retarded. You can Express your disapproval of the way someone live ( even tho where the fuck is your issue with it ,?) But going out and insulting them is a no no


----------



## jeffatron

headstar said:


> In America people are allowed to have their own opinions regardless if they offend you or not. Just as long as they are not making threats to harm or kill. When you start messing with a person's livelihood and they did nothing illegal, that makes you an even bigger asshole than the so-called "bigot". It's not a crime to be repulsed by someone's sexual fetish. A weirdo has as much *right to pretend he's a girl, as other people have a right to be disgusted by it*.


Thanks for showing your true transphobic colors. And for the record, free speech doesn't cover hate speech. And that's exactly what some people on Twitter do. 

I don't condone throwing people under the bus and ruining their livelihood. But if you're going to be a bigot online and hide behind anonymity, you risk getting called out. I don't see how that's not fair play.


----------



## looper007

They've got some very good talent on their roster who if given a time to shine they will. My worry for AEW and it isn't there fault if it does happen, I still think a lot of their talent will still see WWE as their aim. I don't think even if AEW give them the same money and give them more spotlight, I still think the pull of WWE will still win over.

I think some will use AEW as platform to get a better deal and position in WWE when it comes along. I think the likes of Cody, Young Bucks, Omega and Hangman are probably there until either AEW ends or when they retire, I think Jericho will go back to WWE when he retires, Pac won't be touching WWE again. I be shocked if you don't see over time if it's a success WWE poaching some of AEW bigger names, I'm sure some of the smarter talent will stick around but until AEW becomes a main fixture in pro wrestling.


----------



## Erik.

headstar said:


> In America people are allowed to have their own opinions regardless if they offend you or not. Just as long as they are not making threats to harm or kill. When you start messing with a person's livelihood and they did nothing illegal, that makes you an even bigger asshole than the so-called "bigot". It's not a crime to be repulsed by someone's sexual fetish.


Meh.

Might just do it now.




looper007 said:


> They've got some very good talent on their roster who if given a time to shine they will. My worry for AEW and it isn't there fault if it does happen, I still think a lot of their talent will still see WWE as their aim. I don't think even if AEW give them the same money and give them more spotlight, I still think the pull of WWE will still win over.
> 
> I think some will use AEW as platform to get a better deal and position in WWE when it comes along. I think the likes of Cody, Young Bucks, Omega and Hangman are probably there until either AEW ends or when they retire, I think Jericho will go back to WWE when he retires, Pac won't be touching WWE again. I be shocked if you don't see over time if it's a success WWE poaching some of AEW bigger names, I'm sure some of the smarter talent will stick around but until AEW becomes a main fixture in pro wrestling.


That'll always be a lot of wrestlers aim and dream (Going to WWE) - I think AEW and those in charge ultimately know that. Most of the wrestling talent in the world grew up with WWE and for a lot of them it's all they'd know in terms of mainstream wrestling companies. I personally think a lot of WCW guys were looking to use it as a stepping stone to WWE too. It is THE brand for pro wrestling.

Hopefully it motivates them to be the best they can be and give AEW their absolute best and it's down to AEW to be able to replace them if they do decide to leave. That's just professional wrestling, brand loyalty is rare wherever you go. Hopefully AEW provides a great alternative for people who perhaps want to do something different, be part of something different but also getting their name out there on a natioanl TV station.


----------



## patpat

looper007 said:


> They've got some very good talent on their roster who if given a time to shine they will. My worry for AEW and it isn't there fault if it does happen, I still think a lot of their talent will still see WWE as their aim. I don't think even if AEW give them the same money and give them more spotlight, I still think the pull of WWE will still win over.
> 
> I think some will use AEW as platform to get a better deal and position in WWE when it comes along. I think the likes of Cody, Young Bucks, Omega and Hangman are probably there until either AEW ends or when they retire, I think Jericho will go back to WWE when he retires, Pac won't be touching WWE again. I be shocked if you don't see over time if it's a success WWE poaching some of AEW bigger names, I'm sure some of the smarter talent will stick around but until AEW becomes a main fixture in pro wrestling.


 the old wwe guys will take the sweet times to actually explain to those guys what's up there. By the time they become great they will be used to work with their artistic freedom , will they be ok with giving up that? Lol
Also let's say people like gallows and Anderson joins, I am 100% sure they ain't letting these kids go without actually explaining them how shitty the place is but well...


----------



## Vic

headstar said:


> In America people are allowed to have their own opinions regardless if they offend you or not. Just as long as they are not making threats to harm or kill. When you start messing with a person's livelihood and they did nothing illegal, that makes you an even bigger asshole than the so-called "bigot". It's not a crime to be repulsed by someone's sexual fetish.


Did you just call transgenderism a fucking sexual fetish? Please log out.


----------



## NXT Only

I’d take the New Hart Foundation in AEW. Stables are huge for rivalries and keeping things fresh.


----------



## Even Flow

Since AEW has now signed Darby Allin, hopefully they don't sign his wife Priscilla Kelly.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

headstar said:


> In America people are allowed to have their own opinions regardless if they offend you or not. Just as long as they are not making threats to harm or kill. When you start messing with a person's livelihood and they did nothing illegal, that makes you an even bigger asshole than the so-called "bigot". It's not a crime to be repulsed by someone's sexual fetish.


Well, you've made it abundantly clear where you stand on the matter. Not to mention your astounding penchant for ignorance. Now where's that Ignore button....


----------



## shandcraig

I was a huge fan of Glacier and it was a shame it didnt work out as a character. I cant believe how well hes aged


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Even Flow said:


> Since AEW has now signed Darby Allin, hopefully they don't sign his wife Priscilla Kelly.


Oh why they hell not. Just cos she flashes a pontoon every now and then doesn't make her a bad person.


----------



## PavelGaborik

I'm willing to bet a Y Chromosome that this post triggers someone.


----------



## Vic

PavelGaborik said:


> I'm willing to bet a Y Chromosome that this post triggers someone.


If you’re going to bother wasting energy trolling please try harder.

Edit: And no I’m not triggered that joke legit sucked dick:mj4.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Vic said:


> If you’re going to bother wasting energy trolling please try harder.
> 
> Edit: And no I’m not triggered that joke legit sucked dick:mj4.


Ah the old "I'm not offended BUT"

:heyman6iper1


----------



## Vic

PavelGaborik said:


> Ah the old "I'm not offended BUT"
> 
> :heyman6iper1


And the typical “no you’re definitely triggered I got you herp derp” response again, try harder lad.


----------



## SparrowPrime

The official Social Media accounts of Sasha Banks stopped following WWE today and is now following AEW, Cody, Bucks, etc. Dont read too much into it....But the word is she wants out of WWE fast!!!


----------



## Chrome

Vic said:


> Piss off with the realism talk a very small portion of people watch for that nonsense don’t bring that lame mentality into Other Wrestling of all places. In fact can we get a head start on this now @Chrome?


Fear not, the AEW section is coming....


----------



## Vic

Chrome said:


> Fear not, the AEW section is coming....


Thank you brother roud.


----------



## Chrome

And yeah, the Sasha stuff is nice, but she signed a 5-year deal last year IIRC, and getting out of that thing will be a BITCH. We may not see her in AEW until like 2022 lol.


----------



## patpat

SparrowPrime said:


> The official Social Media accounts of Sasha Banks stopped following WWE today and is now following AEW, Cody, Bucks, etc. Dont read too much into it....But the word is she wants out of WWE fast!!!


 yep she made it even more clear than the revival. Knowing sasha? I think in her mind right now she is thinking "I have nothing to lose , I will make them drop me" 
Sasha is the kind of people I could see push them to obtain her release by trying to embarrass them on the maximum level. 
Would I want sasha in aew ? 
YES YES YES they can say what they want but getting a multiple time world champ who happened to be talented AND the snoop dog's niece is a yes yes in all the ways. Sasha is a merch monster, she used to sell merch like crazy few days after being called up from nxt, she has a main stream appeal and got that huge charisma. And what else? She is 26 years old. Fuck the "we don't want any wwe guy" , people like Ambrose and sasha are no brainer, don't even pull a "they need to go on the independent first" crap, these are guys that can push your company on another level if you put them with the omega and such. I think if sasha can get the job done and obtain her release? Cody doesn't even have to Think!



Chrome said:


> And yeah, the Sasha stuff is nice, but she signed a 5-year deal last year IIRC, and getting out of that thing will be a BITCH. We may not see her in AEW until like 2022 lol.


 she is an independent contractor, she can ask her release and get it, the revival's asked their and got tricked with wwe's fake promises of getting things to be better. But she would need to do all , everything she has in her guts to get released , I don't mean taking pictures with people wearing aew shirt. Like try to push them to their limits , wwe have a lot less power on their contractors than we think and they will try everything not to get in court because their contracts arent legally correct. If she has the balls , think she has nothing to lose and wants to go all out, she can get it.
Like getting sasha in could be awesome , passionate , young , great in ring ( she started the women revolution in nxt with her main event with bayley,) and she is a tremendous heel. A sasha banks character against a kylie Rae-like character in a rivalry is absolute money since the dawn of wrestling:lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Well Brian pillman jr. Is a good pick up the guy has some good skills on the mic if they can add the other two guys Hart and Smith as a stable that would be cool


----------



## V-Trigger

Don't read too much into the MLW contracts. Court Bauer is a known carny and those contracts mean shit.

Regarding this week RTDoN. Did anyone noticed that Cody and Apple Guy said that they're going to the midle of nowhere to get a big acquisition?


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> Don't read too much into the MLW contracts. Court Bauer is a known carny and those contracts mean shit.
> 
> Regarding this week RTDoN. Did anyone noticed that Cody and Apple Guy said that they're going to the midle of nowhere to get a big acquisition?


Are you talking about the wwe contracts ? Yeah Neville proved they are crap 
As for cody I also noticed it. New signing? They are buying an area ? Anything like that? Idk I will put my money on a new talent but who?


----------



## RiverFenix

V-Trigger said:


> Don't read too much into the MLW contracts. Court Bauer is a known carny and those contracts mean shit.
> 
> Regarding this week RTDoN. Did anyone noticed that Cody and Apple Guy said that they're going to the midle of nowhere to get a big acquisition?


Yeah, something about old farmland and cow manure so more a "Ranch"?. At first I thought it was a land acquisition ie a Wrestling Woodstock type of "happening". That seems far fetched though. 

Maybe something to do with the Funks? Terry used to live on a ranch. Maybe some special memorabilia - an old title maybe? 

I got the feeling it wasn't a person/wrestler being signed.


----------



## Erik.

V-Trigger said:


> Don't read too much into the MLW contracts. Court Bauer is a known carny and those contracts mean shit.
> 
> Regarding this week RTDoN. Did anyone noticed that Cody and Apple Guy said that they're going to the midle of nowhere to get a big acquisition?


Ambrose, surely?

"Middle of nowhere...." - Vegas, where Ambrose lives.

They also seemed to make it clear that Rhodes was wearing jeans... Ambrose's attire.. 

Though if anything, it's just another tease to get viewers talking (Goldberg, Punk, Ambrose, Goldust to name a few others) and a bit like the whole "Stamford office space" on the whiteboard too, obviously a bit of a fun with WWE moving away from Titan Towers. I love the attention to detail in their YouTube shows and if they can translate that onto TV, they're on to something really nice.


----------



## V-Trigger

Erik. said:


> Ambrose, surely?
> 
> "Middle of nowhere...." - Vegas, where Ambrose lives.
> 
> They also seemed to make it clear that Rhodes was wearing jeans... Ambrose's attire..
> 
> Though if anything, it's just another tease to get viewers talking (Goldberg, Punk, Ambrose, Goldust to name a few others) and a bit like the whole "Stamford office space" on the whiteboard too, obviously a bit of a fun with WWE moving away from Titan Towers. I love the attention to detail in their YouTube shows and if they can translate that onto TV, they're on to something really nice.


I didn't notice the jeans. Good catch.


----------



## patpat

Well unlike for punk I don't see what would prevent them from getting dean seriously. If they are interested indent see dean refusing in any way. Artistic freedom? I am pretty sure he will say a big "yes"


----------



## Donnie

DARBY ALLIN :fuckyeah 

Love that crazy little bastard SO much. He hurls himself around like he has a death wish, and every match he's in is good fun. Also, by the looks of the promo he's going to get to be himself which is a great way to make people care about him. 

Can't wait for him to COFFIN DROP Jericho's stupid face because Darby is offended at how awful Jericho's paint looks.


----------



## Erik.

Donnie said:


> DARBY ALLIN :fuckyeah
> 
> Love that crazy little bastard SO much. He hurls himself around like he has a death wish, and every match he's in is good fun. Also, by the looks of the promo he's going to get to be himself which is a great way to make people care about him.
> 
> Can't wait for him to COFFIN DROP Jericho's stupid face because Darby is offended at how awful Jericho's paint looks.


Really excited by the Darby Allin signing.

I just hope they get him in a great feud against some big HOSS for him to overcome.


----------



## Donnie

Erik. said:


> Really excited by the Darby Allin signing.
> 
> I just hope they get him in a great feud against some big HOSS for him to overcome.


Yeah, he's at his best when he has a big boy to overcome. Although, he rules against dudes his own size as well. REALLY happy about this. 

I see that Ace Romero is in the Battle Royal. Now he would be a PERFECT monster for Darby to do his thing against :banderas

Book it, CODY.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Vic said:


> And the typical “no you’re definitely triggered I got you herp derp” response again, *try harder lad*.


Clearly I don't have to. You took the bait and ran with it. 

Thanks for coming out. bama3


----------



## Vic

PavelGaborik said:


> Clearly I don't have to. You took the bait and ran with it.
> 
> Thanks for coming out. bama3


You clearly don’t understand internet trolling son. Even the “sexual fetish” clown got more of a reaction than you did. I legit pointed out the poor quality of your sad attempt at getting over. Congrats, you got trolled into trollhood :lmao.


----------



## Donnie

@Chrome get rid of this jobber, please. He isn't Elite


----------



## The Wood

PavelGaborik said:


> Clearly I don't have to. You took the bait and ran with it.
> 
> Thanks for coming out. bama3


"Look at me wasting your time with my precious free ti...oh..."


----------



## Matthew Castillo

Erik. said:


> Really excited by the Darby Allin signing.
> 
> I just hope they get him in a great feud against some big HOSS for him to overcome.


Any good match recommendations with Darby Allin?


----------



## The Wood

Just read that WWE spent $21.5 million for their second quarter on talent and production in Q2 2016. That's probably their most expensive quarter, given WrestleMania, but taking that figure, that's $86 million a year. So, given that President Khan was going to pay $800 million for a stadium, then that's 9 years of operating capital right there. And that's not factoring in ANY revenue. With that sort of feasible and logistical commitment, it makes sense for a TV network to back this horse. A TV deal of $100 million per year is pretty sure to put them in the green, and prices them at about half the price of what WWE is, and means that they'd only be expected to perform about half as well as WWE, which is about 1 million viewers, which on a cable network like TNT is probably just above what they do on average for the slot. I really wouldn't be surprised if that is the deal.


----------



## Erik.

Matthew Castillo said:


> Any good match recommendations with Darby Allin?


You'll never watch a bad Darby Allin match.


----------



## The Wood

I just teased myself again with the idea of Brock coming into AEW. I don't care what anyone else says, the dude is a star and one of the best workers in the world today. I'm just imagining him vs. Omega in a trilogy, with Omega winning two of the three, and then Brock being the force of nature that forces Omega & Jericho into the role of tag team. The Sexy Beasts Against the Beast. Brock needs a partner. Who does Heyman grab? Minoru Suzuki. He's a freelancer, but I'm hopeful New Japan will dump ROH for the hot new girlfriend soon. 

Don't tell me that Brock & Suzuki vs. Omega & Jericho doesn't give you a stiffy.


----------



## shandcraig

The Wood said:


> I just teased myself again with the idea of Brock coming into AEW. I don't care what anyone else says, the dude is a star and one of the best workers in the world today. I'm just imagining him vs. Omega in a trilogy, with Omega winning two of the three, and then Brock being the force of nature that forces Omega & Jericho into the role of tag team. The Sexy Beasts Against the Beast. Brock needs a partner. Who does Heyman grab? Minoru Suzuki. He's a freelancer, but I'm hopeful New Japan will dump ROH for the hot new girlfriend soon.
> 
> Don't tell me that Brock & Suzuki vs. Omega & Jericho doesn't give you a stiffy.




I mean he has value i get it, But the guy is a one trick pony.We have seen his gimmick over and over and over.There is zero depth to him. Either way i would not be against it.

Im much more interested in iny guys than 95 percent of the wwe roster.Most of the wwe roster is over rated of people that they created. Only recently wwe started bringing in self made stars which in my few all have much more interesting appeal than any wwe made talent.


----------



## The Wood

shandcraig said:


> I mean he has value i get it, But the guy is a one trick pony.We have seen his gimmick over and over and over.There is zero depth to him. Either way i would not be against it.
> 
> Im much more interested in iny guys than 95 percent of the wwe roster.Most of the wwe roster is over rated of people that they created. Only recently wwe started bringing in self made stars which in my few all have much more interesting appeal than any wwe made talent.


Lol, what? Brock is the fucking best. His match against Bryan is the first I've gone and re-watched in years. He's fucking brilliant.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Vic said:


> You clearly don’t understand internet trolling son. Even the “sexual fetish” clown got more of a reaction than you did. I legit pointed out the poor quality of your sad attempt at getting over. Congrats, you got trolled into trollhood :lmao.


You try way too hard.


----------



## Vic

PavelGaborik said:


> You try way too hard.


I’m trying too hard? Ok “Y chromosome” :lmao sit down or log out.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Vic said:


> I’m trying too hard? Ok “Y chromosome” :lmao sit down or log out.


"Males typically have two different kinds of sex chromosomes (XY), and are called the heterogametic sex. In humans the presence of the Y chromosome determines if an offspring develops as a male and the absence of the Y chromosome results in a female offspring."

Look at you, learning new things! You're welcome.


----------



## Chrome

Alright let's get back on topic here.


----------



## The Wood

Is there a reason that AEW can't beat WWE in the ratings when it gets the TNT/TBS deal? 

I mean, people will throw the usual stuff like "Lol it's WWE you're not going to beat it," but why? If there is a big feel show that is as widely accessible as Raw and is actually turns out a product that doesn't insult people's intelligence, is there is a reason it can't get, say, 3 million viewers?


----------



## shandcraig

The Wood said:


> Is there a reason that AEW can't beat WWE in the ratings when it gets the TNT/TBS deal?
> 
> I mean, people will throw the usual stuff like "Lol it's WWE you're not going to beat it," but why? If there is a big feel show that is as widely accessible as Raw and is actually turns out a product that doesn't insult people's intelligence, is there is a reason it can't get, say, 3 million viewers?


Theres no reason why they couldnt, Dont listen to the delusions. Of course not off the back but if this product got hot it could easily happen. Its really hard for people to let go and realize


----------



## cm-drunk

The Wood said:


> Is there a reason that AEW can't beat WWE in the ratings when it gets the TNT/TBS deal?
> 
> I mean, people will throw the usual stuff like "Lol it's WWE you're not going to beat it," but why? If there is a big feel show that is as widely accessible as Raw and is actually turns out a product that doesn't insult people's intelligence, is there is a reason it can't get, say, 3 million viewers?


Trying to push jobbers for one. I haven’t seen one signing since pac/Jericho/omega that has top guy potential. Honestly Jericho is almost done. Omega is a top worker but I’m concerned that he might not be able to convincingly portray a character that will draw. He really seems like a dork. He just isn’t very masculine/serious irl so He may not be able to convincingly portray those traits... the only long term legit guy they have is pac and he’s small so that may put a ceiling on his drawing power. Darby Allin is a jobber plain and simple. Hangman page needs to evolve as a talker and a character. Can he? Yes. Will he? Not certain.

They need to replace Excalibur with goldust or some other legend with charisma. They need Ambrose, Brock , and some world class guys to even survive their first couple years of tv. Any Indy guy that has potential has been signed by wwe for the sole reason to prevent this from happening. It’s obviously working because this roster is a joke and there aren’t any free agents who have The skill set atm to generate any heat with mainstream viewers. 3 million people aren’t gonna watch guys that look like cashiers at auto zone fake fight. I’ve been checking out some of these unknowns and while they aren’t bad, they just don’t have the looks or skill set to draw in casual and new viewers. Even a lot of wwe’s fan base would laugh at it.

If they don’t back up the brinks truck to entice top talent to request releases we can forget about them even staying on tv for more than a year or two. The roster is a fucking joke.


----------



## Donnie

"Darby is a jobber" :lmao

Go home, you're drunk.


----------



## cm-drunk

Donnie said:


> "Darby is a jobber" <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Go home, you're drunk.


Dude, the guy weighs 150 and he’s simply above average at mic and character work. Yes he is a stand out on the Indy’s but if u compare him to the caliber of talent in wwe he’s mid card at best.

The only guy like that to really draw is db and the only reason he got over is because he stepped up his mic and character work in a huge way, was already the best worker on earth and was booked perfectly.


----------



## NXT Only

That’s like saying a new TV show with A-List actors is going to fail and then that show takes off and is a hit. 

Difference is AEW has an established fan base that when people tune in and see hot crowds engaging in the stories will keep them glued. You can turn on a WWE show and here complete silence from the crowd and that’s not gonna draw people in nor make them stay. But when you turn on AEW and you hear the crowd popping and loving what they see and the wrestlers doing psycho shit in and out the ring then you’ll be hooked in. Now long term will they stay? We’ll see.


----------



## MontyCora

cm-drunk said:


> Trying to push jobbers for one. I haven’t seen one signing since pac/Jericho/omega that has top guy potential. Honestly Jericho is almost done. Omega is a top worker but I’m concerned that he might not be able to convincingly portray a character that will draw. He really seems like a dork. He just isn’t very masculine/serious irl so He may not be able to convincingly portray those traits... the only long term legit guy they have is pac and he’s small so that may put a ceiling on his drawing power. Darby Allin is a jobber plain and simple. Hangman page needs to evolve as a talker and a character. Can he? Yes. Will he? Not certain.
> 
> They need to replace Excalibur with goldust or some other legend with charisma. They need Ambrose, Brock , and some world class guys to even survive their first couple years of tv. Any Indy guy that has potential has been signed by wwe for the sole reason to prevent this from happening. It’s obviously working because this roster is a joke and there aren’t any free agents who have The skill set atm to generate any heat with mainstream viewers. 3 million people aren’t gonna watch guys that look like cashiers at auto zone fake fight. I’ve been checking out some of these unknowns and while they aren’t bad, they just don’t have the looks or skill set to draw in casual and new viewers. Even a lot of wwe’s fan base would laugh at it.
> 
> If they don’t back up the brinks truck to entice top talent to request releases we can forget about them even staying on tv for more than a year or two. The roster is a fucking joke.


Pac, Ambrose Jericho and Omega is more than enough top star potential if you ask me. Without the shackles of WWE and their shit promos and awful limitations on character? Sky's the limit.


----------



## Erik.

I'd be amazed if AEW even got one and a half million viewers for the first 2 or 3 years on television.

So unless WWE lose a million viewers with that time, they won't do it.


----------



## rbl85

cm-drunk said:


> Dude, the guy weighs 150 and he’s simply above average at mic and character work. Yes he is a stand out on the Indy’s but if u compare him to the caliber of talent in wwe he’s mid card at best.
> 
> The only guy like that to really draw is db and the only reason he got over is because he stepped up his mic and character work in a huge way, was already the best worker on earth and was booked perfectly.


Dude you have to understand that nobody in WWE is a draw


----------



## Chan Hung

Does anybody know what TNA did on Spike I'm just curious did they score decent ratings


----------



## Switchblade Club

AEW will have a huge diehard following but will they attract some casuals ? I guess we will have to see.


----------



## V-Trigger




----------



## Erik.

V-Trigger said:


>


Shame really. 

I was hoping they'd go for the smaller WCW ring.


----------



## Taroostyles

Chan Hung said:


> Does anybody know what TNA did on Spike I'm just curious did they score decent ratings


They usually hovered around 1.0-1.2 for most of their tenure on Spike which people scoffed at back then but in retrospect was a really solid number. 

Their peak rating was a 1.5 in January 2010 which was the debut of Hogan and the start of the Bischoff controlled era. That show drew an average of 2.2 million viewers peaking with almost 3 million for a single quarter. If AEW comes anywhere close to that out of the gate it would have to be considered a massive success.


----------



## Erik.

Chan Hung said:


> Does anybody know what TNA did on Spike I'm just curious did they score decent ratings


On average pretty much got 1,000,000 viewers throughout their tenure on Spike.

I assume AEW will get similar to that.


----------



## Oracle

Cody in those jeans is 100 percent a dead give away.

I'd be shocked at this point if Cody vs Dean isnt the main event at double or nothing


----------



## shandcraig

I personally disagree on the ring .I think they are much better off going for 20 x20 and not wcw size. Bigger ring always looks more professinal. To many indy promotions look weird in these small rings.I get it the spaces are small they have to.But bigger rings looks more professional more inviting and big ledge. 

We have not seen any promotion other than AAA use 20x20 and i think this will only help AEW look good and put on great matches. Space is key

Last thing they need too is someone trying to create sets half the size of the arena.I find that so pointless and stupid looking. Less is more but unique. You can have unique sets that are not half the arena. Look at what MMA is doing


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


>


good the 20X20 is cool.


----------



## V-Trigger

Oracle. said:


> Cody in those jeans is 100 percent a dead give away.
> 
> I'd be shocked at this point if Cody vs Dean isnt the main event at double or nothing


Kenny and Jericho are the main event. Already confirmed.


----------



## Vic

Erik. said:


> On average pretty much got 1,000,000 viewers throughout their tenure on Spike.
> 
> I assume AEW will get similar to that.


IIRC, TNT/TBS also has a higher reach than Spike as well (pretty much every US home/TV Provider has them on Basic packages) so the potential to go beyond the 1M mark is quite realistic.


----------



## Chrome

Vic said:


> IIRC, TNT/TBS also has a higher reach than Spike as well (pretty much every US home/TV Provider has them on Basic packages) so the potential to go beyond the 1M mark is quite realistic.


Yeah, I think they can get 1-1.5 million viewers a week easily starting out.


----------



## Vic

Does anyone know what MLB gets on TBS? I’m sure they want equal or close to that in viewership.


----------



## Erik.

Vic said:


> Does anyone know what MLB gets on TBS? I’m sure they want equal or close to that in viewership.


Good point.

If Tuesday is going to be their night for television, their best bet is being on TBS considering they'll be shafted for basketball on TNT. 

TBS on average gets more viewers than TNT every night and has the more high profile shows. Sorted.

Live stream PPVs through Bleacher Report Live.

When does MLB air on TBS? Sundays isn't it?

Edit -

Just checked a random date that Baseball was shown last year on TBS:

LA Dodgers vs. Brewers
4.654 million viewers.


----------



## Chrome

Damn, no way they get close to that lol. Although if they somehow did.... :banderas


----------



## shandcraig

Anythings possible.This is going to be much more legit than TNA and ran much more proper right off the back compared to TNA. This is coming from a TNA fan since 2002


Facts are facts


----------



## Vic

I think the first show will do amazing numbers if Turner advertises the fuck out of it. They’re already getting good press with C2E2, SyFy, etc helping out so who knows. The key is keeping it at or within the ballpark of the premiere episode. Imagine the fuckery if the first ep surpassed WWE’s current 2.5-2.9 average:lmao the salt would be glorious.


----------



## shandcraig

Vic said:


> I think the first show will do amazing numbers if Turner advertises the fuck out of it. They’re already getting good press with C2E2, SyFy, etc helping out so who knows. The key is keeping it at or within the ballpark of the premiere episode. Imagine the fuckery if the first ep surpassed WWE’s current 2.5-2.9 average:lmao the salt would be glorious.


Theres a lot of buzz even in wwe.I think a lot of eyes are going to be interested in seeing what its all about on the first episode.

So i think that episode is really important


----------



## NXT Only

Erik. said:


> Good point.
> 
> If Tuesday is going to be their night for television, their best bet is being on TBS considering they'll be shafted for basketball on TNT.
> 
> TBS on average gets more viewers than TNT every night and has the more high profile shows. Sorted.
> 
> Live stream PPVs through Bleacher Report Live.
> 
> When does MLB air on TBS? Sundays isn't it?
> 
> Edit -
> 
> Just checked a random date that Baseball was shown last year on TBS:
> 
> LA Dodgers vs. Brewers
> 4.654 million viewers.


The NBA is rarely on TNT on Tuesday’s I don’t know why y’all keep saying this. It’s usually just opening night and maybe another time or two. That won’t have a huge impact on AEW considering we aren’t aware of the time slot yet. 

If it’s 8-10 and they wanna show a basketball game they can still show one at 10:30 with a pre game show at 10.


----------



## Raye

Man we're just a little over a month away from Double or Nothing and I'm so excited. My biggest worry was production because honestly, Impact and ROH are pretty bad in that aspect. Considering All In looked good, I shouldn't be too overly concerned.


----------



## validreasoning

NXT Only said:


> The NBA is rarely on TNT on Tuesday’s I don’t know why y’all keep saying this. It’s usually just opening night and maybe another time or two. That won’t have a huge impact on AEW considering we aren’t aware of the time slot yet.
> 
> If it’s 8-10 and they wanna show a basketball game they can still show one at 10:30 with a pre game show at 10.


Past Tuesday #4 and 19 










Previous Tuesday #3 and 6 










Tuesday prior #3 and 6


----------



## Erik.

Raye said:


> Man we're just a little over a month away from Double or Nothing and I'm so excited. My biggest worry was production because honestly, Impact and ROH are pretty bad in that aspect. Considering All In looked good, I shouldn't be too overly concerned.


Don't think you'll have to worry about production value. They have billionaire backers. 

WWE didnt always have the best production value until it became the huge global organization it became. Those outside of the WWE are simply just doing the best with what they can afford.

All-In wasn't even the best in terms of production value in my view.


----------



## Chrome

Erik. said:


> Don't think you'll have to worry about production value. They have billionaire backers.
> 
> WWE didnt always have the best production value until it became the huge global organization it became. Those outside of the WWE are simply just doing the best with what they can afford.
> 
> All-In wasn't even the best in terms of production value in my view.


Yeah, it was kinda generic tbh. I hope they go over-the-top with DON's production. If they want to stand out from WWE, they should go for colorful ppv setups to counter WWE's plain and generic ones.


----------



## Erik.

Chrome said:


> Yeah, it was kinda generic tbh. I hope they go over-the-top with DON's production. If they want to stand out from WWE, they should go for colorful ppv setups to counter WWE's plain and generic ones.


PYRO please.


----------



## The Wood

cm-drunk said:


> Trying to push jobbers for one. I haven’t seen one signing since pac/Jericho/omega that has top guy potential. Honestly Jericho is almost done. Omega is a top worker but I’m concerned that he might not be able to convincingly portray a character that will draw. He really seems like a dork. He just isn’t very masculine/serious irl so He may not be able to convincingly portray those traits... the only long term legit guy they have is pac and he’s small so that may put a ceiling on his drawing power. Darby Allin is a jobber plain and simple. Hangman page needs to evolve as a talker and a character. Can he? Yes. Will he? Not certain.
> 
> They need to replace Excalibur with goldust or some other legend with charisma. They need Ambrose, Brock , and some world class guys to even survive their first couple years of tv. Any Indy guy that has potential has been signed by wwe for the sole reason to prevent this from happening. It’s obviously working because this roster is a joke and there aren’t any free agents who have The skill set atm to generate any heat with mainstream viewers. 3 million people aren’t gonna watch guys that look like cashiers at auto zone fake fight. I’ve been checking out some of these unknowns and while they aren’t bad, they just don’t have the looks or skill set to draw in casual and new viewers. Even a lot of wwe’s fan base would laugh at it.
> 
> If they don’t back up the brinks truck to entice top talent to request releases we can forget about them even staying on tv for more than a year or two. The roster is a fucking joke.


I here your underlying point about needing stars and people with charisma, but lol, when comparing it to WWE? Who over there has got any of those things? 



Chan Hung said:


> Does anybody know what TNA did on Spike I'm just curious did they score decent ratings


1.1 is the magic number. Things to consider though: 

* Vince Russo was booking for a long time there. That is going to cap your growth. 

* They were rinky-dink. 



Erik. said:


> I'd be amazed if AEW even got one and a half million viewers for the first 2 or 3 years on television.
> 
> So unless WWE lose a million viewers with that time, they won't do it.


That's the magic number I'm kind of sitting on, but wrestling itself usually does pretty well on cable. We haven't seen something this large since WCW. I wouldn't be completely knocked out of my socks if it does better than projected, just because it's cable wrestling that doesn't have the albatross of being WWE. 



Oracle. said:


> Cody in those jeans is 100 percent a dead give away.
> 
> I'd be shocked at this point if Cody vs Dean isnt the main event at double or nothing


Pretty sure Jericho vs. Omega will close the show. 



shandcraig said:


> I personally disagree on the ring .I think they are much better off going for 20 x20 and not wcw size. Bigger ring always looks more professinal. To many indy promotions look weird in these small rings.I get it the spaces are small they have to.But bigger rings looks more professional more inviting and big ledge.
> 
> We have not seen any promotion other than AAA use 20x20 and i think this will only help AEW look good and put on great matches. Space is key
> 
> Last thing they need too is someone trying to create sets half the size of the arena.I find that so pointless and stupid looking. Less is more but unique. You can have unique sets that are not half the arena. Look at what MMA is doing


Eh, I'd rather go with an 18x18. Guys in the industry are smaller these days. But I think the uniform ring will allow people to transition from WWE easier. If AAA use a 20x20, it's probably smart, because I think AAA are going to be an increasingly larger part of their promotion moving forwards. 



Chrome said:


> Damn, no way they get close to that lol. Although if they somehow did.... :banderas


Here's my thing though: We think of that number as impossible, but wrestling has, historically done really well, and a lot of the fans who helped get it to over that number are still alive. I sometimes wonder if WWE running people off from wrestling is actually them running them off from wrestling, or just them running them off from WWE. 

From a personal satisfaction point, if AEW average 3 or 4 million viewers every week, I will be marking out. 



Vic said:


> I think the first show will do amazing numbers if Turner advertises the fuck out of it. They’re already getting good press with C2E2, SyFy, etc helping out so who knows. The key is keeping it at or within the ballpark of the premiere episode. Imagine the fuckery if the first ep surpassed WWE’s current 2.5-2.9 average:lmao the salt would be glorious.


I'm pretty sure they will market it. How they market it is important. But I think the team (at least from the AEW end) has been very clever with things. So I think the promotional push will be very successful. 



Erik. said:


> PYRO please.


I think they'll be using pyro.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Erik. said:


> PYRO please.


if the AEW presser in January is anything to go by, there'll be plenty.


----------



## shandcraig

Erik. said:


> Don't think you'll have to worry about production value. They have billionaire backers.
> 
> WWE didnt always have the best production value until it became the huge global organization it became. Those outside of the WWE are simply just doing the best with what they can afford.
> 
> All-In wasn't even the best in terms of production value in my view.


People always forget though ALL In is not really an example of what AEW will look like.Again it was a ROH production


----------



## The Wood

shandcraig said:


> People always forget though ALL In is not really an example of what AEW will look like.Again it was a ROH production


You're not incorrect, but the flipside to that is that it's not going to be an ROH production. 

Joking aside, the Khans have billions of dollars and ties to all sorts of media companies. There are plenty of minds out there in wrestling who know how to produce it, and there may even be some fresh ideas that get shouted down in other places. They'll be fine.


----------



## shandcraig

The Wood said:


> You're not incorrect, but the flipside to that is that it's not going to be an ROH production.
> 
> Joking aside, the Khans have billions of dollars and ties to all sorts of media companies. There are plenty of minds out there in wrestling who know how to produce it, and there may even be some fresh ideas that get shouted down in other places. They'll be fine.



They stated before they used mostly ROH production and tried to use what they had.They tried to create there own look of course.


This is different as its not a one off show .Its behind a big company with a proper vision now.It will legit not be like ALL IN


----------



## Erik.

I still think they'll go with a NJPW type presentation with their stage and whole set-up.

Tell you what though, this is going to look epic with the AEW theme and rowdy fans:


----------



## The Masked Avenger

I keep seeing on social media (in the comment section) that AEW offered Ambrose 6 mil. I can't find anything to confirm that but it's always the same figure. Has anybody seen anything?


----------



## patpat

Didn't Kenny said they blew away their budget on their production for double or nothing? ;lol knowing these guys? They qunt going for cheap shit , they going all out. And if Khan can back them up its gonna be great. 
The buzz of aew is getting better and better and wwe actually contributed in giving them the huge importance they got too lol.


----------



## Erik.

patpat said:


> Didn't Kenny said they blew away their budget on their production for double or nothing? ;lol knowing these guys? They qunt going for cheap shit , they going all out. And if Khan can back them up its gonna be great.
> The buzz of aew is getting better and better and wwe actually contributed in giving them the huge importance they got too lol.


"Enough pyro to blow up the stage"

I believe was mentioned somewhere :lol


----------



## V-Trigger

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> I keep seeing on social media (in the comment section) that AEW offered Ambrose 6 mil. I can't find anything to confirm that but it's always the same figure. Has anybody seen anything?


Don't believe anything unless Meltzer or Fightful report it.


----------



## The Wood

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> I keep seeing on social media (in the comment section) that AEW offered Ambrose 6 mil. I can't find anything to confirm that but it's always the same figure. Has anybody seen anything?


I haven't seen that number nor heard anything, but $6 million for main event tier talent isn't out of this world. $5.2 was my magic number, as it averages out to $100,000 per week. Round that up to $6 and you've got a done deal. But I just pulled that number out of my ass.


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Kenny said they blew away their budget on their production for double or nothing? ;lol knowing these guys? They qunt going for cheap shit , they going all out. And if Khan can back them up its gonna be great.
> The buzz of aew is getting better and better and wwe actually contributed in giving them the huge importance they got too lol.
> 
> 
> 
> "Enough pyro to blow up the stage"
> 
> I believe was mentioned somewhere <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

 I love these guys! :lol 
I expected it, omega is a showman same for bucks. They have this "burn the house down" mentality and are very entertainment focused. They want to put on a damn show. 
While cody is much sober and is an old school guy, if you notice he is the one going after the old wcw stuffs. Omega just wants to blow up the place he doesn't care :lol great combo


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

here's a vid about the screenshot that was posted.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Erik. said:


> On average pretty much got 1,000,000 viewers throughout their tenure on Spike.
> 
> I assume AEW will get similar to that.


That's a big assumption though. I don't want to sound negative but people have to dial back their expectations with buyrates and ratings. TNA had some of the most recognizable faces in wrestling at that time though like Sting, Kurt Angle , Christian and The Dudley's . The All In Pre-Show didn't quite reach 200k viewers on a good network and the total combined buyrate of tradition and streaming service was around 50k. The only comparable numbers I could find was ROH's Best in the World which drew over 12k in 2014 for just traditional PPV. NJPW World subscriber numbers in 2018 was 100k with 40k of those being outside of Japan. I have no idea where AEW's numbers are going to be, but 1 million is a huge ask for a consistent number. You have to remember, a one off show is "easier" to do than having to keep bringing people back every week and theoretically every couple month for a PPV. It also depends on what their model is even going to be as well.


----------



## patpat

That fanmade looks great 
I also expect them to do something like that


----------



## patpat

Stinger Fan said:


> Erik. said:
> 
> 
> 
> On average pretty much got 1,000,000 viewers throughout their tenure on Spike.
> 
> I assume AEW will get similar to that.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a big assumption though. I don't want to sound negative but people have to dial back their expectations with buyrates and ratings. TNA had some of the most recognizable faces in wrestling at that time though like Sting, Kurt Angle , Christian and The Dudley's . The All In Pre-Show didn't quite reach 200k viewers on a good network and the total combined buyrate of tradition and streaming service was around 50k. The only comparable numbers I could find was ROH's Best in the World which drew over 12k in 2014 for just traditional PPV. NJPW World subscriber numbers in 2018 was 100k with 40k of those being outside of Japan. I have no idea where AEW's numbers are going to be, but 1 million is a huge ask for a consistent number. You have to remember, a one off show is "easier" to do than having to keep bringing people back every week and theoretically every couple month for a PPV. It also depends on what their model is even going to be as well.
Click to expand...

 no tna had a bunch old retired wwe guys that kept burying the young talents over and over. The time tna came around the context was extremely different, the situation is too much different to even compare both companies. Tna never got the amount of hype aew got , and the reason is kinda dumb...its because they didn't rush to actually try and get every single wwe guy out there. It made them seem legit. And the fact that they didn't go around bragging they would bring down wwe is a big plus too.


----------



## The Wood

Stinger Fan said:


> That's a big assumption though. I don't want to sound negative but people have to dial back their expectations with buyrates and ratings. TNA had some of the most recognizable faces in wrestling at that time though like Sting, Kurt Angle , Christian and The Dudley's . The All In Pre-Show didn't quite reach 200k viewers on a good network and the total combined buyrate of tradition and streaming service was around 50k. The only comparable numbers I could find was ROH's Best in the World which drew over 12k in 2014 for just traditional PPV. NJPW World subscriber numbers in 2018 was 100k with 40k of those being outside of Japan. I have no idea where AEW's numbers are going to be, but 1 million is a huge ask for a consistent number. You have to remember, a one off show is "easier" to do than having to keep bringing people back every week and theoretically every couple month for a PPV. It also depends on what their model is even going to be as well.


It's not really a big assumption, considering TNT averages about that in primetime. This thing isn't going to do worse than what they are averaging in the slot it takes, otherwise what is the point? If AEW isn't getting 1 million viewers, I imagine it will be cut pretty quickly. 

The comparisons you're making aren't apt. The pre-show on WGN America that some fans didn't even know about? Pass. Not the same as a primetime Turner deal. And 50k buys sounds pretty fucking good to me, honestly. But we still don't know the model they are going to use, as there is that HBO rumor. If they're streaming on HBO Now, then that puts their PPVs in more homes than the WWE Network. 

All of this is without much promotion. The AEW brand name has not even been launched at the point of All In. By the time we get to October, I'm sure AEW branding is on all the Turner networks and maybe even some buses. I don't think some of the people criticizing this before it has even really started aren't really appreciating how much money is going to go into this -- both from the Khans and from the TV network that houses them. People are leading with TNA and ROH examples, but this is not the same thing. The TV industry changed the moment Vince inked those new TV rights fee deals. 

Truth be told, I wouldn't be surprised to see another billionaire try and get into the wrestling game. We think of things in dichotomies, but there's no reason to suggest that it's only going to be a two-horse race if Khan gets something established. When that happens, if WWE becomes the third tier promotion...oh, man. 

And for those who say it can't happen, I'll just let All Japan sit as an example. 

We could be about to enter a paradigm shift as wrestling fans.


----------



## The Wood

I get that sounds hyperbolic, but look at the breadcrumbs. A billionaire investing, a good TV deal likely to come, stars likely to jump ship, investment in buildings and local economies. There's no reason to think that this can't have a larger fan base than WWE other than "Well, WWE is established." Just wait and see how established AEW is by the time it comes to launch. 

WCW used to get a 2.0 even when it was dead. I think people are judging the potential wrestling audience by the WWE audience, which I think is a mistake. I think there are UFC fans, wrestling fans, sports fans and potential new fans that wouldn't touch WWE with a stick that might spend some time fucking around with AEW, provided it is not shit. The audience I would perhaps reference for this is the one that tuned in for the Raw special in January last year. 4.5 million people gave that show a shot. 2 million decided it was not for them. 2.5 did. It's possible that a large portion of that base 4.5 might like an AEW. A once a week commitment to a wrestling show that doesn't offend them? They are going to have an easier time retaining an audience than WWE. There are also people who have long given up on WWE, specifically, that might be inclined to tune in for something that isn't them.

It's going to be an interesting time in October. Given that SmackDown is likely to have a 6 million lead-in for SmackDown and AEW will probably be debuting to a lot of promotion, you're going to probably have more people watching wrestling than the Attitude era, and that will be intriguing. 

But what is going to be interesting is in three years when that Raw TV deal is up (I think that's the one expiring first). It'll be interesting to see the hammering Raw takes in those three years, how different the lay of the land is, and whether or not USA Network wants to pay $300 million a year for Raw anymore if, say, AEW is charging half-price for their content and delivering something comparable, or perhaps even better. And if USA gets a better deal than FOX, you know FOX are going to whinge. Curious, curious times.


----------



## Stinger Fan

The Wood said:


> It's not really a big assumption, considering TNT averages about that in primetime. This thing isn't going to do worse than what they are averaging in the slot it takes, otherwise what is the point? If AEW isn't getting 1 million viewers, I imagine it will be cut pretty quickly.
> 
> The comparisons you're making aren't apt. The pre-show on WGN America that some fans didn't even know about? Pass. Not the same as a primetime Turner deal. And 50k buys sounds pretty fucking good to me, honestly. But we still don't know the model they are going to use, as there is that HBO rumor. If they're streaming on HBO Now, then that puts their PPVs in more homes than the WWE Network.
> 
> All of this is without much promotion. The AEW brand name has not even been launched at the point of All In. By the time we get to October, I'm sure AEW branding is on all the Turner networks and maybe even some buses. I don't think some of the people criticizing this before it has even really started aren't really appreciating how much money is going to go into this -- both from the Khans and from the TV network that houses them. People are leading with TNA and ROH examples, but this is not the same thing. The TV industry changed the moment Vince inked those new TV rights fee deals.
> 
> Truth be told, I wouldn't be surprised to see another billionaire try and get into the wrestling game. We think of things in dichotomies, but there's no reason to suggest that it's only going to be a two-horse race if Khan gets something established. When that happens, if WWE becomes the third tier promotion...oh, man.
> 
> And for those who say it can't happen, I'll just let All Japan sit as an example.
> 
> We could be about to enter a paradigm shift as wrestling fans.


It is a big assumption though, you're assuming people are going to watch wrestling because its wrestling on prime time. The audience for AEW isn't that large, not nearly as large as you believe it is. I mean, RAW this past Monday did 3 million viewers and thats the WWE. As for AEW, we don't know what station its on , what day its on or what time its on. We don't even know if it will be a weekly show or if it will be like Lucha Underground, all we have is rumor and not a ton of them either. Dismissing the Pre-Show is a bad idea too , people knew about All In for a year and the actual show itself did 50k, which is a respectable number in comparison to TNA, ROH and NJPW but they were extremely slow to release their traditional PPV numbers which would lead you to believe they weren't all that happy with it. Either way, 200k people watched , but 50k people bought the show, that's at least 150k viewers who didn't buy into the product and don't give me this "people didn't know", in this day and age, you can' hide behind the excuse of "not knowing" when things can go viral in a matter of minutes. Like I said, its harder to keep people coming back as opposed to a one off show and we have at least 50k people interested but that is significantly smaller to the 1 million some people are expecting here. People are excited(as they probably should) but people are definitely getting ahead of themselves here, I mean suggesting another billionaire getting into wrestling? Who would they get as their top star? lol Wrestling is not that lucrative , especially considering the stigma is that wrestling fans don't spend money on the product and there's definitely some truth to that. 

What happens in Japan has zero bearing on what happens in the USA. Saying "All Japan" means absolutely nothing in this instance. What TNA , ROH and NJPW have done are significantly better indicators than All Japan lol . Don't get me wrong, I'd love nothing more than a war, but you and others need to calm down a little bit here because you're only setting yourself up for disappointment by having these very high expectations for a promotion that hasn't had a real show yet in September. Hell, we don't even know how many of those 50k people they will retain either


----------



## Beatles123

A solid product not filled with fuckery. Thats all they need to be. Brand trust is everything.


----------



## The Wood

Stinger Fan said:


> It is a big assumption though, you're assuming people are going to watch wrestling because its wrestling on prime time. The audience for AEW isn't that large, not nearly as large as you believe it is. I mean, RAW this past Monday did 3 million viewers and thats the WWE. As for AEW, we don't know what station its on , what day its on or what time its on. We don't even know if it will be a weekly show or if it will be like Lucha Underground, all we have is rumor and not a ton of them either. Dismissing the Pre-Show is a bad idea too , people knew about All In for a year and the actual show itself did 50k, which is a respectable number in comparison to TNA, ROH and NJPW but they were extremely slow to release their traditional PPV numbers which would lead you to believe they weren't all that happy with it. Either way, 200k people watched , but 50k people bought the show, that's at least 150k viewers who didn't buy into the product and don't give me this "people didn't know", in this day and age, you can' hide behind the excuse of "not knowing" when things can go viral in a matter of minutes. Like I said, its harder to keep people coming back as opposed to a one off show and we have at least 50k people interested but that is significantly smaller to the 1 million some people are expecting here. People are excited(as they probably should) but people are definitely getting ahead of themselves here, I mean suggesting another billionaire getting into wrestling? Who would they get as their top star? lol Wrestling is not that lucrative , especially considering the stigma is that wrestling fans don't spend money on the product and there's definitely some truth to that.
> 
> What happens in Japan has zero bearing on what happens in the USA. Saying "All Japan" means absolutely nothing in this instance. What TNA , ROH and NJPW have done are significantly better indicators than All Japan lol . Don't get me wrong, I'd love nothing more than a war, but you and others need to calm down a little bit here because you're only setting yourself up for disappointment by having these very high expectations for a promotion that hasn't had a real show yet in September. Hell, we don't even know how many of those 50k people they will retain either


All the rumors about this have basically turned out to be true, except for Jericho and JR running it. I usually appreciate skepticism, but at this point i think it's fairly widely accepted that AEW is pretty likely to end up on a Turner station. You can say we don't know that for sure right now, but it's where the safe money. And the other part of that rumor suggested that it was going to be a pretty huge TV deal (the biggest ever for wrestling outside WWE). And the reason that wrestling has become more valuable these past few years is because they can run all year round. It would be more speculative to imagine a seasonal approach to this sort of thing. If they run anything seasonally, I imagine it will be second-tier programming when they get established. 

When it's confirmed that Tuesday Night Dynamite on TNT is a thing, there is no reason to assume that they aren't on the same playing field as WWE. TNT is in about the same amount of homes as USA. With actual promotion and a machine behind it, which Turner is, there is no reason to assume that everybody who knows about Raw airing on a Monday won't know about TND on TNT airing on a Tuesday. This logic goes to follow. Turner aren't going to fork out $100 million or whatever on TV rights fees and let their new live programming be a drop in the bucket. You're going to see commercials all the time for it. I can't remember seeing one for All In. That promotion was entirely word of mouth and grassroots. AEW on TNT is not going to be the same thing. Every one of those 4.5 million people who tuned in for Raw 25 will be aware of this launch. 

Pre-shows have never meant anything in wrestling. Getting 200,000 or whatever is taken solely from an insular fan-base that had an interest in watching a pre-game on WGN America. That's not the same thing as priority programming on TNT. It's just not. And converting a quarter of your audience to PPV is not a bad shake at all, especially when you consider that the most WWE have ever done on PPV is 1 million buys, which is nowhere near their Raw or SmackDown audience. 

The hype for All In and thus far for AEW has targeted the wrestling fan that is already plugged in. When they go to primetime on basic cable, you would be insane to expect them to not promote to a larger audience. I just don't get that thinking at all. You are going to see commercials, posters, billboards, bus advertisements, spots during sporting events. They want to bring the largest audience they can either into or back into wrestling. That has not been the goal of anything to this point in time. Of course, if All In got front-page press they weren't going to turn it down, but they weren't looking for it. They were trying to mobilize an existing base because they were going to fill up one arena on one night. That's not going to get them through a weekly touring schedule, which is going to be the plan here. 

And no, not everybody knew about the pre-show. I didn't. I knew All In was happening, but I had no clue they were airing anything on WGN America -- _because it was barely promoted_. My neighbor, Karen, wouldn't know what the fuck an All In is. But I bet you that she will know that All Elite Wrestling is going to Change the World on Tuesday Nights on TNT if she watches a second of basic cable television. 

Wrestling _used_ to have a bad name. But it is a landscape Vince McMahon has done his best to demolish, ironically opening things up for competitors. He's worked hard to wash away the stigma of the Attitude era with advertisers, and he now gets folks with money in. AEW is not walking onto a field without sponsors, especially if they are looking to harness a more diverse demographic than Vince's 55+ white men. Arena wrestling has a history of being successful on basic cable, and Vince McMahon's work and changes in the industry itself have made live entertainment valuable enough that Vince is able to wring more than his production costs out of major networks. As soon as the ink was dry on those $2 billion contracts, the game changed. Tony Khan might just be about to announce a TV deal that makes AEW profitable out the gate without even running a single show, regardless of other revenue streams. As I pointed out elsewhere, WWE's most expensive quarter in 2016 was $21.5 million. A TV deal for $100 million per year is not only a steal for something that, as far as TV presentation goes, is going to be comparable to WWE, but it more than covers the expenditure of something WWE's size, and AEW is only going to be running one TV a week and nothing on the scale of a WrestleMania. If I'm in sports and/or entertainment, I'm hearing the news of Khan playing two networks against each other and I'm considering giving a call to the other one or trying to get myself on TBS after a certain point (not right away and until you see how AEW goes). 

It's not the same marketplace as when WCW went out of business and Jeff Jarrett was leading the negotiations to get TNA onto Spike, haha.


----------



## Chan Hung

MoxleyMoxx said:


> here's a vid about the screenshot that was posted.


Wow that looks nice!!!!


----------



## The Wood

Yeah, comes off really good. “Big time.”


----------



## Chan Hung

The Wood said:


> Yeah, comes off really good. “Big time.”


They're definitely looking big league !!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

MoxleyMoxx said:


> here's a vid about the screenshot that was posted.


_*Now that stage is so fucking hot. It really does give off a Las Vegas vibe. The set up is nice. The white glowing light ball on the right looks like a real handle that you use on the slot machines. :lenny *_


----------



## Erik.

These fan concept stages always look pretty fucking awesome. Said it in the Double or Nothing thread but I'm going to be so disappointed on the night knowing that it's not going to look anything like that.


----------



## validreasoning

The Wood said:


> But what is going to be interesting is in three years when that Raw TV deal is up (I think that's the one expiring first). It'll be interesting to see the hammering Raw takes in those three years, how different the lay of the land is, and whether or not USA Network wants to pay $300 million a year for Raw anymore if, say, AEW is charging half-price for their content and delivering something comparable, or perhaps even better. And if USA gets a better deal than FOX, you know FOX are going to whinge. Curious, curious times.


Raw deal is for 5 years not 3 https://popculture.com/wwe/2018/06/27/usa-network-wwe-raw-five-year-contract/


----------



## shandcraig

People are looking way to into this comparing to wwe. Little over kill


Dont forget to try and enjoy it when it comes and less focus what wwe is doing


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> These fan concept stages always look pretty fucking awesome. Said it in the Double or Nothing thread but I'm going to be so disappointed on the night knowing that it's not going to look anything like that.


 are you doubting Kenny? 
The man that came up with the fyter fest promotional video? :lol


----------



## Erik.

patpat said:


> are you doubting Kenny?
> The man that came up with the fyter fest promotional video? :lol


I just feel like they're a promotion who cares more about their talent and their talent being the focus than presentation.


----------



## LaMelo

How many days does Moxley have to wait before he could sign? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Life010

Acuña's Bat Flip said:


> How many days does Moxley have to wait before he could sign?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


His contract is over, so he can sign straight away.


----------



## V-Trigger

Acuña's Bat Flip said:


> How many days does Moxley have to wait before he could sign?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2 weeks of house shows I think.


----------



## Erik.

Don't think they'll announce the signing anyway.

Feel like they'd keep it secret (as much as they can) until DON.


----------



## LaMelo

Thanks, men! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wood

validreasoning said:


> Raw deal is for 5 years not 3 https://popculture.com/wwe/2018/06/27/usa-network-wwe-raw-five-year-contract/


I must have gotten the Raw and SmackDown deals switched around in duration, which is actually even better. Raw being three hours for five years? Man, that gives AEW a really good lead on cable. 



shandcraig said:


> People are looking way to into this comparing to wwe. Little over kill
> 
> 
> Dont forget to try and enjoy it when it comes and less focus what wwe is doing


It's all apart of the same environment. If people just want to watch the product and enjoy it on that surface level, that's their prerogative, but there's nothing wrong at looking at the wrestling landscape and television industry in general when talking about whether or not this is an opportune time or not to launch a new promotion. Personally, I think it's a very, very good time to get into the game. 



Acuña's Bat Flip said:


> How many days does Moxley have to wait before he could sign?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Already answered, but when your contract expires you can sign on with someone else as soon as that happens. Moxley wasn't released, so he doesn't have a no compete clause.


----------



## TD Stinger

Ambrose’s contract ends at the end of April, so by May Ambrose can do whatever he wants.

I’m not convinced Dean will go to AEW. Dean’s an unpredictable guy. He could go to AEW. He could work smaller indies. Or maybe he drops off the grid for awhile.

Selfishly I do want to see him show up in DON and make his presence felt, preferably with Omega.


----------



## The Wood

I think he'll go to AEW. I mean, I'm sure he would entertain other options, but the word is that he's not over wrestling, just wrestling for WWE. And the Khans are where the money is. Las Vegas is also his home city, and at their first show, it all sort of makes sense. I personally hope he just cuts one of his more authentic and passionate promos to air at the end after Jericho vs. Omega though. No need to have him wrestle on the show as opposed to getting some hype started.


----------



## Chrome

I could see Ambrose waiting and showing up at All In 2 tbh.


----------



## The Wood

It's not impossible. I think an appearance at Double or Nothing, a match at Fight for the Fallen and then CM Punk debuting at All In 2 make the most sense to me.


----------



## patpat

Yeqh the one I would see debuting at all in 2 is a guy like punk 
Because its fucking Chicago and the place would go nuts. I think dean might make an appearance and actually give Jericho the win over omega. Now think about it, Jericho needs credibility because he will need it to push the youngers , but he already lost once against Kenny, and Kenny shouldn't take a loss yet. Because beating Kenny needs to feel special just like beating a guy like Naito or okada is. So giving Jericho the heel win, is perfect for a Ambrose debut which would set up a Ambrose vs omega loooonnnng rivalry. And they don't even need to fight soon. Just hype ir to the max.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Ambrose showing up for Cody's match would be great. Or has his opponent been announced?


----------



## V-Trigger

MrEvans said:


> Ambrose showing up for Cody's match would be great. Or has his opponent been announced?


Not yet but it's him or Goldust at this point.

We have to guide us with the matches announced for the Daytona beach show. If Ambrose is showing at DoN there's has to be a reason for the Cody/Darby Allin match. Same with the Trios match. PAC is probably going to come out at the end and challenge Kenny.



patpat said:


> Yeqh the one I would see debuting at all in 2 is a guy like punk
> Because its fucking Chicago and the place would go nuts. I think dean might make an appearance and actually give Jericho the win over omega. Now think about it, Jericho needs credibility because he will need it to push the youngers , but he already lost once against Kenny, and Kenny shouldn't take a loss yet. Because beating Kenny needs to feel special just like beating a guy like Naito or okada is. So giving Jericho the heel win, is perfect for a Ambrose debut which would set up a Ambrose vs omega loooonnnng rivalry. And they don't even need to fight soon. Just hype ir to the max.


PAC is facing Kenny at the next big show. The trios match at Daytona beach pretty much confirms it.


----------



## TD Stinger

The Wood said:


> I think he'll go to AEW. I mean, I'm sure he would entertain other options, but the word is that he's not over wrestling, just wrestling for WWE. And the Khans are where the money is. Las Vegas is also his home city, and at their first show, it all sort of makes sense. I personally hope he just cuts one of his more authentic and passionate promos to air at the end after Jericho vs. Omega though. No need to have him wrestle on the show as opposed to getting some hype started.


The thing is though Ambrose has money. And yeah their first show being in Las Vegas is a nice little coincidence. But that doesn't mean he's going to be there.

My point being is that you can't predict Ambrose, or any wrestler really. I think as fans at time we project our wants and assume the wrestlers we like want the same thing. Ambrose might want to go to AEW. But at the same time, maybe he doesn't want to work for another big company so soon. Maybe he wants to work some smaller shows, travel to different places, do whatever he wants. And while he wouldn't be as tied down as he was in WWE, once AEW gets on TV he would still be locked down to a degree.

Again, I'm just saying I don't want people think it's a forgone conclusion he'll go there because there's so many different things to think about.


----------



## Lethal Evans

TD Stinger said:


> The thing is though Ambrose has money. And yeah their first show being in Las Vegas is a nice little coincidence. But that doesn't mean he's going to be there.
> 
> My point being is that you can't predict Ambrose, or any wrestler really. I think as fans at time we project our wants and assume the wrestlers we like want the same thing. Ambrose might want to go to AEW. But at the same time, maybe he doesn't want to work for another big company so soon. Maybe he wants to work some smaller shows, travel to different places, do whatever he wants. And while he wouldn't be as tied down as he was in WWE, once AEW gets on TV he would still be locked down to a degree.
> 
> Again, I'm just saying I don't want people think it's a forgone conclusion he'll go there because there's so many different things to think about.


It's hard to predict, but if the reports are to be believed - then he's upset over character control as opposed to the money. An upstart where he can define his character how he wants and if AEW hits the highs it's hoping to? He can become a name stay with his character under his own creative control. A fair educated guess IMO.


----------



## The Wood

TD Stinger said:


> The thing is though Ambrose has money. And yeah their first show being in Las Vegas is a nice little coincidence. But that doesn't mean he's going to be there.
> 
> My point being is that you can't predict Ambrose, or any wrestler really. I think as fans at time we project our wants and assume the wrestlers we like want the same thing. Ambrose might want to go to AEW. But at the same time, maybe he doesn't want to work for another big company so soon. Maybe he wants to work some smaller shows, travel to different places, do whatever he wants. And while he wouldn't be as tied down as he was in WWE, once AEW gets on TV he would still be locked down to a degree.
> 
> Again, I'm just saying I don't want people think it's a forgone conclusion he'll go there because there's so many different things to think about.


Oh yeah, you're not wrong about that. The guy has probably got plenty of money saved and doesn't _need_ the work. I just think he's going to show up there while the iron is hot. But you're right, there's no guarantee of it. 

Personally, I am hoping for either Nakamura or Orton as the Cody opponent. Cody isn't a guy that AEW needs to keep particularly strong, so him losing to either guy would not be a crying shame. I just hope both guys sign with AEW. In a perfect world, New Japan would let AEW lease Shinsuke Nakamura's "Subconscious" theme for the show.

I feel like Moxley and/or Dustin are pretty predictable at this stage. Predictable isn't always bad, but I'm not _super_ excited about either guy. I'd probably go with Minoru Suzuki over either of them.


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> MrEvans said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ambrose showing up for Cody's match would be great. Or has his opponent been announced?
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet but it's him or Goldust at this point.
> 
> We have to guide us with the matches announced for the Daytona beach show. If Ambrose is showing at DoN there's has to be a reason for the Cody/Darby Allin match. Same with the Trios match. PAC is probably going to come out at the end and challenge Kenny.
> 
> 
> 
> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeqh the one I would see debuting at all in 2 is a guy like punk
> Because its fucking Chicago and the place would go nuts. I think dean might make an appearance and actually give Jericho the win over omega. Now think about it, Jericho needs credibility because he will need it to push the youngers , but he already lost once against Kenny, and Kenny shouldn't take a loss yet. Because beating Kenny needs to feel special just like beating a guy like Naito or okada is. So giving Jericho the heel win, is perfect for a Ambrose debut which would set up a Ambrose vs omega loooonnnng rivalry. And they don't even need to fight soon. Just hype ir to the max.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PAC is facing Kenny at the next big show. The trios match at Daytona beach pretty much confirms it.
Click to expand...

 oh yep its the, i wonder if he will go over , he seems to be their big heel! But making Kenny lose now? Or maybe that's help establish him as this big thing I guess.
As for Ambrose maybe a first program with cody?


----------



## rbl85

So if they get Ambrose, that would mean that for a 2 hours show have : Omega, Cody, PAC, Page, Jéricho, SCU, Janela, MJF, Young Bucks, Jungle Boy, Fenix and Pentagon jr, Havoc, Sonny Kiss, Guevara, Best friends, Cutler, Kip Sabian, Nakazawa, Darby Allin, Pillman jr +Ambrose
That's just for the mens.


For the womens : Shida, Kong, Allie, Bea Priestly, Nyla Rose, Kylie Rae, Yuka Sakazaki, Penelope Ford, Britt Baker, Brandi Rhodes

They already have enough mens but they need a bit more womens.


----------



## The Wood

rbl85 said:


> So if they get Ambrose, that would mean that for a 2 hours show have : Omega, Cody, PAC, Page, Jéricho, SCU, Janela, MJF, Young Bucks, Jungle Boy, Fenix and Pentagon jr, Havoc, Sonny Kiss, Guevara, Best friends, Cutler, Kip Sabian, Nakazawa, Darby Allin, Pillman jr +Ambrose
> That's just for the mens.
> 
> 
> For the womens : Shida, Kong, Allie, Bea Priestly, Nyla Rose, Kylie Rae, Yuka Sakazaki, Penelope Ford, Britt Baker, Brandi Rhodes
> 
> They already have enough mens but they need a bit more womens.


Not everybody needs to be on every week. God, I hope they don't put everybody on every week.


----------



## rbl85

The Wood said:


> Not everybody needs to be on every week. God, I hope they don't put everybody on every week.


I know but even in 2 weeks they can't use everybody.


----------



## DoolieNoted

can't wait to see how this plays out.. Some competition is good for everyone..


----------



## The Wood

rbl85 said:


> I know but even in 2 weeks they can't use everybody.


Good. Every 3 or 4 is fine.


----------



## patpat

The Wood said:


> rbl85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know but even in 2 weeks they can't use everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> Good. Every 3 or 4 is fine.
Click to expand...

 that's what cody said, not everyone is going to be on TV each week. Like Kenny could miss two weeks because another program needs to move on , so when he actually appears he hasn't been over exposed. That's how nxt makes their boys feel special


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

The top guys should appear every week. I don't think Turner is giving them a primetime TV slot with the expectation that jobbers could be main eventing every other week.


----------



## The Wood

patpat said:


> that's what cody said, not everyone is going to be on TV each week. Like Kenny could miss two weeks because another program needs to move on , so when he actually appears he hasn't been over exposed. That's how nxt makes their boys feel special


Yeah, and there's a chance some will be doing AAA and (hopefully) New Japan work too, when NJPW shakes that silly ROH deal. But yeah, you can feature people as you need, as opposed to needing people to feature, which is a good situation to be in. WWE has 5 hours with constant 50/50 exposure of guys that they are locked into. AEW can pick their spots and offer up interesting stories and actually build threads that go to TV main events or their big shows.

EDIT: Unfortunately, as I finish saying that, I read that Nakamura is staying with WWE.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> The top guys should appear every week. I don't think Turner is giving them a primetime TV slot with the expectation that jobbers could be main eventing every other week.


I don't want every top guy on every week. That just leads to overexposure of the top guys, and underexposure of everybody else. Boring af... sound familiar? As long as some top guys are on and the rest of the product is fresh, which doesn't mean jobbers, viewers and fans will be happy, which means the TV execs should be happy.


----------



## The Wood

Turner will just want the show to do well. Who Khan pays and how much is going to be largely irrelevant to them -- an advantage a project like this has over WCW.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117618838286131200


----------



## The Wood

Very cool if they can get two sold out shows lined up.


----------



## Donnie

I love it when promotions don't just rely on their top stars week in week out, instead they let others get the spotlight. Keep everyone fresh, please. 

It's pretty goddamn amazing to think that by the time AEW debuts on TV, they'll have only run 4 shows. Like, not many other companies can say that. Not in this day and age.


----------



## shandcraig

Donnie said:


> I love it when promotions don't just rely on their top stars week in week out, instead they let others get the spotlight. Keep everyone fresh, please.
> 
> It's pretty goddamn amazing to think that by the time AEW debuts on TV, they'll have only run 4 shows. Like, not many other companies can say that. Not in this day and age.


They have already passed TNA for miles. Sold out a venue in seconds way bigger than anything TNA ever did. This company is going to be properly ran its clear. Something TNA never did and i loved tna for a while Ans TNA had like 15 years to try and build up a fan base

It says a lot


----------



## The Wood

I feel like I’ve said this point so many times, so sorry to be redundant, but it’s a completely different landscape. We are in a post-needing Vince world. If you’ve got capital, you can get a TV deal. AEW could be worth half-a-billion dollars before they’ve run their first show. Incredible.


----------



## Raye

One guy I really want to see sign is TJP as well.


----------



## V-Trigger

So NJPW is announcing big stuff for their Dallas show (a week before FFTF) the same day that AEW is going to announce the presale tickets code. Am I seeing something here?


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> So NJPW is announcing big stuff for their Dallas show (a week before FFTF) the same day that AEW is going to announce the presale tickets code. Am I seeing something here?


 same with wwe moving money in the bank to may because they want to kill the attention aew will get, I think they are all trying to kill the competion in the egg. 
The problem with their methods is that once again they are doing a drastic error , let's take it side by side 
Njpw might be the one to be ignored in fact after double or nothing, if the show is incredible and delivers big Time ( which it will ) with some huge signing and huge stuffs and they announce the TV deal or something like that, njpw will be blindsided easily by them. 
Same for wwe , putting your show right next to another to kill their hype could end up killing YOUR hype. And the fact that they put their show right after double or nothing is problematic because if money in the bank doesn't deliver on the same level as double or nothing , it will get trashed on and the comparisons will be absolutely clear. They putting themselves in a veryyyy bad position. And knowing wwe and how they work as a company, with their decisions changing at the last minute ? Lol already. Aew just like all in has very very few limitations they can go all out, they will put on a mega show while blowing up their building with pyro and crazy shit to make their presence felt, now you go to that and come back to classic wwe. They might even make aew publicity again! And again! If d or n is an absolute killer they might eat some aew chants of their show doesn't deliver.
It's funny how aew tries to separate themselves from the wwe or njpw and all that, but they keep coming at the boys and get themselves embarrassed:lol


----------



## Donnie

I personally doubt NJ is doing this to fuck with AEW. Just a coincidence, I reckon. 

It seems to me that they're building CODY vs Cool Dad for down the line. Promo and angle wise it'll rule. Match wise :andre


----------



## The Wood

Raye said:


> One guy I really want to see sign is TJP as well.


Nah, he’s an MRA. Doesn’t fit All Elite’s inclusive environment.


----------



## looper007

Donnie said:


> I personally doubt NJ is doing this to fuck with AEW. Just a coincidence, I reckon.


Tickets for the Dallas show weren't selling well, so they had to name their big names to boost ticket sales. Amazing as it's the first night of the G1 tournament as well.


----------



## Raye

The Wood said:


> Nah, he’s an MRA. Doesn’t fit All Elite’s inclusive environment.


What's MRA?


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Raye said:


> What's MRA?


Men's Rights Activist. I think it'd be shitty to blacklist him from the company because of that. He's said some sexist things about women's wrestling in the past but unless he's mistreating people who cares? It's not like he's booking the show so he has no power over them. Jericho has said more bigoted things as have other wrestlers who'd they'd happily accept.


----------



## Donnie

Yeah, if Cool Dad's drunk broken ass can be on tv. Then TJP can be on as well


----------



## Jonhern

patpat said:


> same with wwe moving money in the bank to may because they want to kill the attention aew will get, I think they are all trying to kill the competion in the egg.
> Same for wwe , putting your show right next to another to kill their hype could end up killing YOUR hype. And the fact that they put their show right after double or nothing is problematic because if money in the bank doesn't deliver on the same level as double or nothing , it will get trashed on and the comparisons will be absolutely clear. They putting themselves in a veryyyy bad position.


MITB is the week before DoN, not after.


----------



## Jonhern

Stinger Fan said:


> That's a big assumption though. I don't want to sound negative but people have to dial back their expectations with buyrates and ratings. TNA had some of the most recognizable faces in wrestling at that time though like Sting, Kurt Angle , Christian and The Dudley's . The All In Pre-Show didn't quite reach 200k viewers on a good network and the total combined buyrate of tradition and streaming service was around 50k. The only comparable numbers I could find was ROH's Best in the World which drew over 12k in 2014 for just traditional PPV. NJPW World subscriber numbers in 2018 was 100k with 40k of those being outside of Japan. I have no idea where AEW's numbers are going to be, but 1 million is a huge ask for a consistent number. You have to remember, a one off show is "easier" to do than having to keep bringing people back every week and theoretically every couple month for a PPV. It also depends on what their model is even going to be as well.


yes, anyone quoting TNA numbers and especially WCW numbers, needs to remember TV and cable tv have changed a lot since that time, less people are watching TV live. More people DVR, or watch through other means, and many don't have cable anymore, especially younger people. Plus total viewers is not even the number that is important business wise, they can get 4 million viewers and be a dud ratings wise if it's all a bunch of old people. So even if they do less than 1 million its not a bad thing if the demo is good. That's why WWE is still top 5 most weeks even though lots of shows get bigger total viewers. Tosh.0 for instance was top 10 last week with just 600k viewers, but it skews young so it got a .3 in the demo. That's the number to watch, they will be very successful if they can get a 0.3-.5 demo in this cable tv environment. that will put them in line with other popular primetime cable shows.


----------



## TD Stinger

AEW doesn't need TJP.

They already have the role of "Hipster Douchebag" filled by Sammy Guevara.


----------



## Jonhern

TD Stinger said:


> AEW doesn't need TJP.
> 
> They already have the role of "Hipster Douchebag" filled by Sammy Guevara.


Hey, show some respect, that's Hipster Panda Douchebag. 

I love Sammy, best shirts in the biz.


----------



## Donnie

TD Stinger said:


> AEW doesn't need TJP.
> 
> They already have the role of "Hipster Douchebag" filled by Sammy Guevara.


Sammy is discount TJ in every where possible. Well, not in the face because Sammy has a MUCH more punchable face. But I'd rather TJ


----------



## Boldgerg

TJP is fucking awful. Hope they stay well clear of that clown.


----------



## TD Stinger

Donnie said:


> Sammy is discount TJ in every where possible. Well, not in the face because Sammy has a MUCH more punchable face. But I'd rather TJ


Ah, but you see because of that punchable face, Sammy has even far greater douchbag potential than even TJP.

But, TJP is a veteran douchebag hipster (and fairly underrated as a talent IMO). And Sammy is a rookie douchebag hipster (while still developing as an overall wrestler from what I've seen). Perhaps put them in a tag team so Sammy may go under the learning tree.


----------



## deets

Super Smash Bros?


----------



## Life010

deets said:


> Super Smash Bros?


Didn't they have VISA problems in the states?


----------



## V-Trigger

Can't get away with watching the full BTE right now but it looks lika CIMA has signed full-time with AEW, along with the Super Smash Bros.

EDIT: They also signed another Tag Team from the East Coast that we don't know yet (BTE)


----------



## TD Stinger

Super Smash Bros?

That's a surprise. I've only seen them once and that was against The Bucks last year in ROH. I liked what I saw. They'll be a fun addition to the tag division.


----------



## patpat

Emma made a cameo win the last BTE, she might be coming from what I heard, didn't watch the episode yet


----------



## Chrome

patpat said:


> Emma made a cameo win the last BTE, she might be coming from what I heard, didn't watch the episode yet


Wouldn't surprise me, she'd be a nice addition to the women's division.


----------



## patpat

Mjf is a vice executive president JUNIOR :lol fuck those guys are funny 
"What about our 11 others VP?" 
"Hey I refused a million dollar from wwe I am blackballed" :lol


----------



## Raye

If they're looking for lower card guys, I'd really love to see Space Monkey, I think he'd be great for a younger audience/merch seller.


----------



## The Wood

Raye said:


> What's MRA?


Men’a Rights Activist. It’s basically a bullshit response to feminism that ignores that progressive movements are actually inclusive of issues involving men, and ignores the political stressors that women have had to overcome. 

It completely clashes with the image AEW has cultivated for itself where women are going to be treated as legitimate, they stand behind their trans performer(s) and are generally going to be avoiding the shitty things WWE does. Even WWE themselves, who never fire anybody, fired this salty dweeb’s ass. 

He’s not necessary. We’re not talking about a Steve Austin or Shawn Michaels here. He’d be a “solid hand” at best, and it looks pretty hypocritical to bring in an alt-right douchebag. Especially if you are going to try and appeal to advertisers. 



Jonhern said:


> yes, anyone quoting TNA numbers and especially WCW numbers, needs to remember TV and cable tv have changed a lot since that time, less people are watching TV live. More people DVR, or watch through other means, and many don't have cable anymore, especially younger people. Plus total viewers is not even the number that is important business wise, they can get 4 million viewers and be a dud ratings wise if it's all a bunch of old people. So even if they do less than 1 million its not a bad thing if the demo is good. That's why WWE is still top 5 most weeks even though lots of shows get bigger total viewers. Tosh.0 for instance was top 10 last week with just 600k viewers, but it skews young so it got a .3 in the demo. That's the number to watch, they will be very successful if they can get a 0.3-.5 demo in this cable tv environment. that will put them in line with other popular primetime cable shows.


Your points aren’t unintelligible, but I think there is a flip-side to every one. 

I don’t think people are quoting WCW or TNA numbers in the way you are dismissing them. Of course cable is different. That is why AEW might be about to announce a major deal without any official content to their name. 

The point about WCW and TNA (and WWE last year, which I think is most poignant) is that there is an audience of a few million people out there, somewhere, that are potentially interested in wrestling that isn’t WWE. Combine that with WWE viewers that aren’t interested in WWE (larger than average year-to-year drops and a poor retention rate through shows), and there’s a chance to do surprising numbers for people comparing them to say, their pre-show on WGN America.

The demo point is not incorrect, entirely, but getting 4 million viewers, even if they are old, is not insignificant, especially compared to WWE who mainly score with old men. Obviously the younger demo is more valuable, but it’s not the end-all, and there’s a chance that a hip product and with the AAA involvement (they score really well with younger people and women in Mexico) that they will get that. Obviously not certain yet, but anything that helps early perception for AEW, however you spin it, is going to be a huge boon for them. 

If they get a high young demo — they can tout that. If they get more viewers in general? They can tout that too. They can tout overall network positioning if USA drops without SmackDown and whatever network they are in climbs with them (whether causal or not).

Perception is reality in media a lot of the time. Any perceived win for AEW is going to potentially manifest itself in reality and in business deals with sponsors, merchandisers, reporters, etc. 



V-Trigger said:


> Can't get away with watching the full BTE right now but it looks lika CIMA has signed full-time with AEW, along with the Super Smash Bros.
> 
> EDIT: They also signed another Tag Team from the East Coast that we don't know yet (BTE)


Not a big fan of the Super Smash Bros, and I can see an injunction on that name. They feel very rinky-dink. Maybe that can help them stand out? Trying to be optimistic. 

I guess they need jobber teams too. The Bucks and Luchas can’t beat each other very week. 



patpat said:


> Emma made a cameo win the last BTE, she might be coming from what I heard, didn't watch the episode yet


I’ve been critical of Emma’s work in the past. When she was sent out there to make other people look good in WWE, she failed big time. That being said, if they plan to use her in a different capacity, she might be more effective. 

She has recognition, she’s amazingly gorgeous and she seems to have good will with fans. I think she would be a good signing. They can get her and Brandi to do rival cooking shows. 

Hey, transmedia can be effective in increasing your appeal. Brandi does her stuff with alcohol recipes and Emma had something of her own brewing. Why not?


----------



## RiverFenix

Didn't the MRA stuff spawn from men royally getting screwed over in divorce, alimony and child custody proceedings by the courts?


----------



## Jazminator

The Wood said:


> Men’a Rights Activist. It’s basically a bullshit response to feminism that ignores that progressive movements are actually inclusive of issues involving men, and ignores the political stressors that women have had to overcome.
> 
> It completely clashes with the image AEW has cultivated for itself where women are going to be treated as legitimate, they stand behind their trans performer(s) and are generally going to be avoiding the shitty things WWE does. Even WWE themselves, who never fire anybody, fired this salty dweeb’s ass.
> 
> He’s not necessary. We’re not talking about a Steve Austin or Shawn Michaels here. He’d be a “solid hand” at best, and it looks pretty hypocritical to bring in an alt-right douchebag. Especially if you are going to try and appeal to advertisers.


It would be pretty hypocritical for AEW to exclude TJP simply for being anti-feminist. If your company is really inclusive, that means being willing to accept people of all beliefs, would it not?

That being said, as a performer TJP is (in my view) not a "must get." I don't have anything against him, but I don't think he should be a priority. I'm liking seeing new faces, like Super Smash Bros. and this Allin guy.


----------



## Saintpat

Life010 said:


> Didn't they have VISA problems in the states?


That could be a great heel gimmick ... announce them for every show then explain that they couldn’t make it due to visa problems so you don’t see the Bucks (or whoever) get to wrestle that night.


----------



## The Wood

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Didn't the MRA stuff spawn from men royally getting screwed over in divorce, alimony and child custody proceedings by the courts?


Women get screwed over via marriage, fathers who don't pay alimony and shitty fathers, then they've got to deal with shitty MRAs on top of that. It's a load of shit. 



Jazminator said:


> It would be pretty hypocritical for AEW to exclude TJP simply for being anti-feminist. If your company is really inclusive, that means being willing to accept people of all beliefs, would it not?
> 
> That being said, as a performer TJP is (in my view) not a "must get." I don't have anything against him, but I don't think he should be a priority. I'm liking seeing new faces, like Super Smash Bros. and this Allin guy.


No, it wouldn't. You don't tolerate intolerance just because you are tolerant. That's stupid. 

"Hey, let's let racists into our anti-racism meeting." That's not logical.


----------



## Boldgerg

Watching Raw is enough to send me into a deep depression.

AEW literally cannot fail to put on a better product. Even just not being blinded by the ridiculous, 500 billion LED lights across every single aspect of the arena will be lovely. Honestly despise the over produced, over the top mess WWE has as their stage these days.


----------



## BigCy

Can we get the SJW bs out of this topic? Tired of hearing all that political nonsense when we're trying to discuss AEW. 

So far their roster is getting pretty big and I imagine it will get even bigger by the time the Double or Nothing hits. I'm thinking a 50-60 man roster and 4 belts (World, TV/US/Cruiserweight, World Tag, World Womens) would be a great start.


----------



## The Wood

BigCy said:


> Can we get the SJW bs out of this topic? Tired of hearing all that political nonsense when we're trying to discuss AEW.
> 
> So far their roster is getting pretty big and I imagine it will get even bigger by the time the Double or Nothing hits. I'm thinking a 50-60 man roster and 4 belts (World, TV/US/Cruiserweight, World Tag, World Womens) would be a great start.


It's a part of AEW's promotional strategy. The world isn't going to stop progressing just because you're a snowflake about it. ?

EDIT: And just to put it in one place, if MRA are so concerned with men not getting a fair shake in court (and I’d like to see something other than hurt feelings and intuition on that subject), you’d think they’d be more concerned with shattering the dominant political structures that assume child-rearing is the sole domain of women, as opposed to going after the people who would actually give a fuck enough to challenge that status quo. 

Logically, their ideology boils down to “wah, wah, wah.” Who wants that in their mid-card? I’d take known miscreant Austin Aries over that, haha.


----------



## Donnie

Page
Jericho
SCU
Best Friends 
MJF
Havoc
Joey Janela 
Penelope Ford 
Darby Allin 
CODY
Bucks 
mega 
Brandon Cutler 
Jungle Boy 
Kip Sabian
CIMA 
Lucha Bros 
PAC 
Sonny Kiss 
Sammy Guevara
Nyla Rose 
Aja Kong 
Brandi 
Bea 
Allie 
Brit Baker 
Hikaru Shida 
Super Smash Bros 
Kylie Rae 
Sadie Gibbs 
Yuka Sakazaki

For a company that's been alive for THREE months, this is fucking impressive. Can't wait to see who they get next. :ambrose


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Hopefully Punk, Dean, Sasha (if she can get out of her contract), nZo and Big Cass will be their next signings.


----------



## Donnie

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Hopefully Punk, Dean, Sasha (if she can get out of her contract), nZo and Big Cass will be their next signings.


I doubt Punk ever comes back 
Enzo and Cass signed with ROH. 
Jon Moxley is coming 
Sasha is going to have get out of her contract if she wants to leave. I doubt they let her go easily. Hell, they'll probably freeze her contract like they did to PAC.


----------



## The Wood

I’d take Punk and Moxley. Nay to Enzo & Cass. Sasha is unlikely to get released, but if I were her, I’d make a stink to the media to some degree. Get Cousin Snoop to back up how they’re keeping her hostage. If she makes enough noise they’ll let her go.


----------



## TD Stinger

Sasha re-signed herself last year. She locked herself in.

And regardless I don't think she's going anywhere. Enzo & Cass need to prove they can be assets to a company and not detriments before anyone like AEW should take a chance on them. Punk, besides maybe 1 match in the future, isn't coming back.

The only guy I could see coming in is Dean. And even with him, I think guys need to stop thinking it's a forgone conclusion that he's coming in.


----------



## Donnie

TD Stinger said:


> Sasha re-signed herself last year. She locked herself in.
> 
> And regardless I don't think she's going anywhere. Enzo & Cass need to prove they can be assets to a company and not detriments before anyone like AEW should take a chance on them. Punk, besides maybe 1 match in the future, isn't coming back.
> 
> The only guy I could see coming in is Dean. And even with him*, I think guys need to stop thinking it's a forgone conclusion that he's coming in.*


Yeah, as bad as we might want him to show up, it's possible he goes back to CZW and has a deathmatch with WRENCH. Then he retires, never to be seen again. 

I personally think he's coming in, but I wont be mad if he doesn't.


----------



## Desecrated

While Ambrose would be a coup, he's not a necessity for AEW nor is him wanting to sign. I agree with TD Stinger that it's not a guarantee at all. Maybe he'd dig working with Janela in AEW considering Janela & GCW's ties. GCW and like Donnie said, CZW are far more likely for Ambrose. But if we consider his Chronicle, the return and his attitude, I'd say it's like GCW/Deathmatch indies > retirement > WWE > AEW > anything else would be what I guess his priorities are in order.

But I'm not Ambrose and I have no idea what he's thinking. It's just if he's giving up on WWE's $2-3m a year contract (which he could probably easily claim x2 with the new TV deals), it's probably not for AEW.


----------



## TD Stinger

And let me be clear, selfishly I want Ambrose in AEW. Omega vs. Ambrose? Sign me up for that shit.

It's just that it's hard to predict any wrestler. Like I said before, we as fans have a tendency to project our wants or our opinions on a wrestler and assume they feel the same way. Like if the latest Indy wrestler signs with WWE and everyone whines "why would they do that." Well, because they want to.

And with Dean, I could see him showing up in Las Vega for DON. I could see him disappearing for awhile. I could see him showing up in GCW or CZW. I could see him showing up randomly in Japan.

He could sign a 5 year deal with AEW. He could work the Indies for a year and then go back to WWE. My point is, anything could happen with Dean.


----------



## Donnie

One thing we do know for sure is that MJF is the SALT of the earth. Great guy.


----------



## RiverFenix

The Wood said:


> Women get screwed over via marriage, fathers who don't pay alimony and shitty fathers, then they've got to deal with shitty MRAs on top of that. It's a load of shit.


Many men are good fathers and husbands and get screwed over by the court system by a divorce. The divorce/custody system is HEAVILY slanted to favor the woman by activist judges.

And above all else, why is it accepted that TJP is MRA?


----------



## Erik.

Yeah, I don't care if Ambrose signs or not. 

I just wish he did. It's been too long since we've had heel Moxley and I feel he'd flourish on national television and really show WWE what they were missing. I feel like he'd have this sort of passion inside of him to really make everything he does matter.


----------



## validreasoning

Erik. said:


> Yeah, I don't care if Ambrose signs or not.
> 
> I just wish he did. It's been too long since we've had heel Moxley and I feel he'd flourish on national television and really show WWE what they were missing. I feel like he'd have this sort of passion inside of him to really make everything he does matter.


Highly doubt that a company who are releasing a children's book and want a top tv deal will book czw version Jon moxley who is cutting off his nipples and getting sawed in the head.

I watched the sami callihan mania weekend hardcore match from impact the other night where is is stapling shit to Jimmy havocs head and wondering if anyone finds this kind of stuff entertaining in 2019. The crowd live was completely apathetic towards it


----------



## Jonhern

Jazminator said:


> It would be pretty hypocritical for AEW to exclude TJP simply for being anti-feminist. If your company is really inclusive, that means being willing to accept people of all beliefs, would it not?
> 
> That being said, as a performer TJP is (in my view) not a "must get." I don't have anything against him, but I don't think he should be a priority. I'm liking seeing new faces, like Super Smash Bros. and this Allin guy.


of course, if you don't include racists and sexists, then you are the real bigot. lol really.


----------



## Erik.

validreasoning said:


> Highly doubt that a company who are releasing a children's book and want a top tv deal will book czw version Jon moxley who is cutting off his nipples and getting sawed in the head.
> 
> I watched the sami callihan mania weekend hardcore match from impact the other night where is is stapling shit to Jimmy havocs head and wondering if anyone finds this kind of stuff entertaining in 2019. The crowd live was completely apathetic towards it


Where did I say CZW version Jon Moxley?


----------



## Donnie

Hardcore wrestling is life. 

Mox cutting Jericho's vocal cords out would rule.


----------



## Jonhern

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Many men are good fathers and husbands and get screwed over by the court system by a divorce. The divorce/custody system is HEAVILY slanted to favor the woman by activist judges.
> 
> And above all else, why is it accepted that TJP is MRA?


If you believe that then you should support the feminist movement which seeks to break down patriarchal systems so we have equality between men and women. Because the reason the courts favor women is not because of feminism, it's because of centuries of patriarchal rule that says a woman's place is in the home rearing children and a man's place is working to support the family. 

As far as TJP, IDK if he is or not, I don't follow him, but if he is, then i agree with others, he should not be on the roster, just as much as a homophobe or racist should not be hired. Being tolerant does not mean you have to accept intolerance. And while you have every right to be intolerant in our country, it's not a protected class and private companies have their own rights to say no to that BS.


----------



## Donnie

STOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP THIS NOW

Lets talk about how awesome its going to be when Jimmy Havoc debuts


----------



## Erik.

Donnie said:


> STOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP THIS NOW
> 
> Lets talk about how awesome its going to be when Jimmy Havoc debuts


----------



## Donnie

Erik. said:


>


:banderas Sounds like a killer main event for ALL IN 2


----------



## Jonhern

Desecrated said:


> While Ambrose would be a coup, he's not a necessity for AEW nor is him wanting to sign. I agree with TD Stinger that it's not a guarantee at all. Maybe he'd dig working with Janela in AEW considering Janela & GCW's ties. GCW and like Donnie said, CZW are far more likely for Ambrose. But if we consider his Chronicle, the return and his attitude, I'd say it's like GCW/Deathmatch indies > retirement > WWE > AEW > anything else would be what I guess his priorities are in order.
> 
> But I'm not Ambrose and I have no idea what he's thinking. It's just if he's giving up on WWE's $2-3m a year contract (which he could probably easily claim x2 with the new TV deals), it's probably not for AEW.


I agree that he might not sign, who knows what is going on in his head, but most of the wrestlers currently signed might have name recognition among hardcore wrestling fans, but they are not mainstream names, really only jericho who CNN and other news orgs actually covered signing with AEW, and he is in the tail end of his career. Even Cody and Omega are mostly known by hardcore wrestling fans only. 

While not a fan of Dean, the numbers his farewell on raw generated on youtube, highest of the year for WWE in just a week, is a testament to how popular he has become. Apart from Punk, Dean is really the only name out there that could generate the kind of buzz this new promotion needs to help them expand past the hardcore fans that are mostly already on board, so I can see them pulling out all the stops trying to get Dean.


----------



## Death Rider

Donnie said:


> STOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP THIS NOW
> 
> Lets talk about how awesome its going to be when Jimmy Havoc debuts


I HOPE YOU SUFFER :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger

I really don't get Jimmy Havok. I've watched him in MLW and he can barely work. That and he's too undersized. It leads me to believe why he would work that sort of deathmatch style to begin with. Ambrose would fucking dwarf Havok in height and weight.


----------



## RiverFenix

Ham and Egger said:


> I really don't get Jimmy Havok. I've watched him in MLW and he can barely work. That and he's too undersized. It leads me to believe why he would work that sort of deathmatch style to begin with. Ambrose would fucking dwarf Havok in height and weight.


Deathmatch is just craziness and pain tolerance - don't need size for that.


----------



## Ham and Egger

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Deathmatch is just craziness and pain tolerance - don't need size for that.


You're totally right but if that's all you got to bring to the table then what business do you have to be in the ring to begin with. I don't see how he'd hold up in AEW when all he can offer is deathmatch wrestling.


----------



## TD Stinger

Havoc is an acquired taste for sure.

I've only ever seen him in PROGRESS mainly (and a few other places like MLW). And he definitely relies on being able to use cuss words, being able to use blood, weapons, etc.

Without that stuff he's still a good talker and a solid wrestler. But from a physicality stand point he doesn't look like much. And even with some of his hardcore matches, some of them can be brutal and others can be laughable.

I myself wonder how he will translate to a big stage. But I think with his gothic and different look and his ability to talk, even if you scale down the hardcore stuff, he can still be an asset. Not at a main event level, but still an asset.


----------



## Ham and Egger

TD Stinger said:


> Havoc is an acquired taste for sure.
> 
> I've only ever seen him in PROGRESS mainly (and a few other places like MLW). And he definitely relies on being able to use cuss words, being able to use blood, weapons, etc.
> 
> Without that stuff he's still a good talker and a solid wrestler. But from a physicality stand point he doesn't look like much. And even with some of his hardcore matches, some of them can be brutal and others can be laughable.
> 
> I myself wonder how he will translate to a big stage. But I think with his gothic and different look and his ability to talk, even if you scale down the hardcore stuff, he can still be an asset. Not at a main event level, but still an asset.


Fair enough. Half of the battle is looking at a talent and figuring out how to use them to their strengths. I hope they can figure out how to use the guy properly.


----------



## Death Rider

Ham and Egger said:


> DetroitRiverPhx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deathmatch is just craziness and pain tolerance - don't need size for that.
> 
> 
> 
> You're totally right but if that's all you got to bring to the table then what business do you have to be in the ring to begin with. I don't see how he'd hold up in AEW when all he can offer is deathmatch wrestling.
Click to expand...

He can do technical stuff but his reign at the top of progress was the peak of his skills. He was such a great heel and his feud with ospreay was amazing. His promos are great too.


----------



## Erik.

Hopefully AEW is a promotion that puts emphasis on promos and connectivity with a crowd over ring work.

Well, I can dream.

Sick to death and bored of "wrestling" in general. Just give me guys with an ounce of charisma. Please.


----------



## rbl85

Erik. said:


> Hopefully AEW is a promotion that puts emphasis on promos and connectivity with a crowd *over ring work.
> 
> *Well, I can dream.
> 
> Sick to death and bored of "wrestling" in general. Just give me guys with an ounce of charisma. Please.



I think it's the opposite XD


----------



## Erik.

rbl85 said:


> I think it's the opposite XD


Considering they want to give us something to WWE and most of the best ring workers in the country work for WWE they should give us something.... different.

Wrestling doesn't bring viewers.


----------



## rbl85

Erik. said:


> Considering they want to give us something to WWE and most of the best ring workers in the country work for WWE they should give us something.... different.
> 
> Wrestling doesn't bring viewers.


WWE is more about the promo than the inring work.


----------



## Erik.

rbl85 said:


> WWE is more about the promo than the inring work.


It hasn't been about promo over ring work for years.

This past week alone:

3 hour Raw
24 minute promo time
1 hour and 14 minutes match time (inc. entrances)


----------



## rbl85

Erik. said:


> It hasn't been about promo over ring work for years.
> 
> This past week alone:
> 
> 3 hour Raw
> 24 minute promo time
> 1 hour and 14 minutes match time (inc. entrances)


I'm sorry dude but AEW will be more about the inring than the promos.


----------



## Erik.

rbl85 said:


> I'm sorry dude but AEW will be more about the inring than the promos.


Then that's a huge shame and a big mistake.


----------



## rbl85

Erik. said:


> Then that's a huge shame and a big mistake.


You know you can still have good promos, story and great matches.


----------



## Erik.

rbl85 said:


> You know you can still have good promos, story and great matches.


Yet, not a single promotion has done this successfully in nearly 2 decades. 

If the rumours of a 2 hour show are true, I'd want at least half of that show, if not more to be around promos and story with no match being any longer than 10 minutes. 

Save your best wrestling and the culmination of said stories for your PPVs. 

They want to give us something different, if they do, then don't you dare give me a weekly television that priorities ring work or aims to give me a "five star classic" on free television.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Question.....Who is the biggest (physically) guy on the AEW roster so far? We have clear hosses on the women's side with Nyla Rose and Aja Kong (if you consider her a part of the roster) but it doesn't seem like they've announced any so far on the men's side. Not saying it's an issue at all but was just curious.


----------



## Erik.

FaceTime Heel said:


> Question.....Who is the biggest (physically) guy on the AEW roster so far? We have clear hosses on the women's side with Nyla Rose and Aja Kong (if you consider her a part of the roster) but it doesn't seem like they've announced any so far on the men's side. Not saying it's an issue at all but was just curious.


Ace Romero?


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Erik. said:


> Ace Romero?


Very true. I forgot about Ace. I guess he does fall into that same category as Aja Kong on the women's side.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Erik is right. WWE and the wrestling industry in general these days is all about workrate and surprise surprise wrestling is the least popular that it has ever been. The hardcores and smarks may love it but it turns everyone else off.

You can't create stars without promos and character development. Wrestling used to be about using your TV show to build characters and feuds and then you sell the matchups on PPV. Now you see the same match 2 or 3 times a month and then they expect you to pay for the PPV or $10 for the Network to watch the same match again.

If AEW is all about workrate then it will be a glorified ROH/NJPW. They have to do something to stand out and get their talent over as stars and having playfights with no good storylines or characters is not going to get anyone over outside of the smark bubble.


----------



## patpat

Didn't Kenny already pointed out how they will put a huge emphasis on storytelling , characters , character development and also mixing stories with each others? 
I think if the product is excellent we wont even ask ourselves all these questions lol


----------



## jeffatron

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Erik is right. WWE and the wrestling industry in general these days is all about workrate and surprise surprise wrestling is the least popular that it has ever been. *The hardcores and smarks may love it* but it turns everyone else off.
> 
> You can't create stars without promos and character development. Wrestling used to be about using your TV show to build characters and feuds and then you sell the matchups on PPV. Now you see the same match 2 or 3 times a month and then they expect you to pay for the PPV or $10 for the Network to watch the same match again.
> 
> If AEW is all about workrate then it will be a glorified ROH/NJPW. They have to do something to stand out and get their talent over as stars and having playfights with no good storylines or characters is not going to get anyone *over outside of the smark bubble*.


That's a pretty huge assumption there, not to mention lumping everyone in the same boat. I like in-ring work a lot, but I don't watch weekly television to watch the same match over and over and over again either. I also like good stories and promos (which WWE doesn't do either...). You can like both things you know. People need to fucking stop with this smark labeling bullshit and just screaming work rate all the time. 

Erik said it right, keep your big matches for the big show/PPV. I don't want to see 20 minute matches on a 2 hour show, just like I don't want to see a million shitty matches that last through 4 commercials on RAW. If AEW want to succeed from a weekly TV stand-point, they really just need engaging stories (and character development). RAW isn't just boring because of lolworkrate, it's also boring because all their stories FUCKING SUCK and they have 0 continuity.You can't do that shit anymore, people (casuals) won't watch something every week if they aren't given a reason to care. When you can binge watch all your favorite shows, and the quality of shows has skyrocketed (like GOT , etc) , you need to engage your audience with a good story. Good matches only matter if you're at a wrestling event live, or its a big ppv.


----------



## shandcraig

Thats what it will be100 percent. Anything else people hear is nonsense. These guys was built around this logic why would they do different


----------



## Jonhern

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Erik is right. WWE and the wrestling industry in general these days is all about workrate and surprise surprise wrestling is the least popular that it has ever been. The hardcores and smarks may love it but it turns everyone else off.
> 
> You can't create stars without promos and character development. Wrestling used to be about using your TV show to build characters and feuds and then you sell the matchups on PPV. Now you see the same match 2 or 3 times a month and then they expect you to pay for the PPV or $10 for the Network to watch the same match again.
> 
> If AEW is all about workrate then it will be a glorified ROH/NJPW. They have to do something to stand out and get their talent over as stars and having playfights with no good storylines or characters is not going to get anyone over outside of the smark bubble.


IDk, its not like Lucha Underground did gangbusters on netflix. Wrestling just isn't cool anymore, like it was in the early 90s before the attitude era. Its not about too much wrestling and not enough storytelling, but having good compelling stories and characters that interest people and taps into the zeitgeist that will make wrestling popular again regardless of how much wrestling is shown or not shown. You can develop characters in the ring too, not all about promos.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

patpat said:


> Didn't Kenny already pointed out how they will put a huge emphasis on storytelling , characters , character development and also mixing stories with each others?
> I think if the product is excellent we wont even ask ourselves all these questions lol


Kenny absolutely said that.

After Cody said they are going to be the most sportscentric wrestling company out there and after Tony Khan said the emphasis will be on wins and losses.

Once again, biggest complaint is who is in charge:

Is it the guy with the money?
The guy with the idea?
The guy who is the star?

That is a bit frustrating


----------



## Chan Hung

So apparently Luke Harper requested his release. Anyone want him in AEW? Would be good right?


----------



## Taroostyles

Absolutely they should grab him. My money thinks NJPW is an option as well which would be incredible if he somehow ends up in the G1. 

He is the perfect example of the WWE talent hoard gone terribly wrong. The guy can work, has a distinctive look, and when given the chance can cut a great promo too. He could have been the Mick Foley of this generation for them but he was never given the chance to shine. 

God him vs Ishii is all I can think about now.


----------



## Raye

Where did you hear he requested his release? He's coming off a win over Dijakovic at Worlds Collide, kind of odd timing


----------



## Chrome

Raye said:


> Where did you hear he requested his release? He's coming off a win over Dijakovic at Worlds Collide, kind of odd timing




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118246927999676416


----------



## Erik.

Get. Brodie Lee. Now.

One of the most underrated, underutilised men in wrestling today in my view.


----------



## patpat

DMD Mofomagic said:


> Kenny absolutely said that.
> 
> After Cody said they are going to be the most sportscentric wrestling company out there and after Tony Khan said the emphasis will be on wins and losses.
> 
> Once again, biggest complaint is who is in charge:
> 
> Is it the guy with the money?
> The guy with the idea?
> The guy who is the star?
> 
> That is a bit frustrating


the thing is if you listen carefully none of their ideas contradict each others. you can make wins and loses matter and give n heavy sport-like feeling while emphasizing hard on the storylines. you just makes the sport-like feeling appear through the storylines and such. their ideas complete each others if you ask me, so I have no problem with not knowing who is the big boss.


----------



## cm-drunk

Ham and Egger said:


> Fair enough. Half of the battle is looking at a talent and figuring out how to use them to their strengths. I hope they can figure out how to use the guy properly.


enhancement talent all day


----------



## NXT Only

DMD Mofomagic said:


> Kenny absolutely said that.
> 
> After Cody said they are going to be the most sportscentric wrestling company out there and after Tony Khan said the emphasis will be on wins and losses.
> 
> Once again, biggest complaint is who is in charge:
> 
> Is it the guy with the money?
> The guy with the idea?
> The guy who is the star?
> 
> That is a bit frustrating


It all works in conjunction. 

Sports are big on storylines and drama so that mixes Cody and Kenny’s idea. Khan wants to make sure every match matters as well as the results so your wins and losses will likely move you up and down the ladder. 

Compelling tv leading to big PPV matches.


----------



## V-Trigger

Luke Harper is a close friend of Chris Harrington. The guy in charge of how AEW spends money.


----------



## cm-drunk

Erik. said:


> Yet, not a single promotion has done this successfully in nearly 2 decades.
> 
> If the rumours of a 2 hour show are true, I'd want at least half of that show, if not more to be around promos and story with no match being any longer than 10 minutes.
> 
> Save your best wrestling and the culmination of said stories for your PPVs.
> 
> They want to give us something different, if they do, then don't you dare give me a weekly television that priorities ring work or aims to give me a "five star classic" on free television.


this. you can have one good 15 minute match maybe, with the rest of the matches lasting under ten minutes which will be nothing more than a star straight up steamrolling a jobber.. like maybe omega vs havoc etc.. the show should be centered around getting your stars over and building a connection with the crowd so when two of them collide on ppv its a big deal. 

the only problem i can see is how many guys do they have who can speak in an entertaining and convincing manner protraying a character that casual fans will be interested in(burger flippers dont count). jericho obv, cody with the right gimmick, pac, not sure about omega. they need dean desperately. they also need to poach some wee guys or they are in serious, serious trouble.



Taroostyles said:


> Absolutely they should grab him. My money thinks NJPW is an option as well which would be incredible if he somehow ends up in the G1.
> 
> He is the perfect example of the WWE talent hoard gone terribly wrong. The guy can work, has a distinctive look, and when given the chance can cut a great promo too. He could have been the Mick Foley of this generation for them but he was never given the chance to shine.
> 
> God him vs Ishii is all I can think about now.


i would pick harper up for sure, but his promo work is pretty crappy to tbh. boring.


----------



## Erik.

Quite amazing isn't it?

The WWE spent years trying to hoover up all the independent talent to prevent competition which in turn leaves independent companies needing talent. The talent then see the demand for them elsewhere and end up filling gaps that the independent companies have. Rinse. Repeat.

I genuinely cannot remember but seriously it seems like this year we've seen a lot more wrestlers come out, say they're unhappy or not signing new deals or requesting releases etc than any other year in recent memory and you can bet this is all because of how other promotions are thriving (in terms of talent making a reasonable living and doing well outside of the WWE bubble). AEW is also a big part of that with all the great talent they're getting (Jericho, Omega, JR etc) and the money and TV they're going to get.

WWE may just finally start regretting taking power away from their talent. How over the years they've scooped up all the best independent talent and stripped them of the reasons they signed them. Taken away their names (Moxley, Brodie Lee, Tyler Black, Bryan Danielson etc), removing revenue they deserve from PPVs with the introduction of the network, not allowing them to be the characters that got them signed (Ambrose, Bryan for so long, Aries etc). Because right now, the disgruntled talent now seem to have all the power.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Chan Hung said:


> So apparently Luke Harper requested his release. Anyone want him in AEW? Would be good right?


Absolutely. He offers something that they don't have currently. That is one person from WWE that I'd love to see in AEW.


----------



## Erik.

Austin Aries, trolling?


----------



## looper007

Erik. said:


> Austin Aries, trolling?


For his talent alone I'd have him anyday of the week in AEW

For his ego, his troublesome behavior backstage and for morale and offering grown women promise rings, I don't think he be someone I'd have around the locker room. He just seems like a miserable person really.


----------



## Erik.

looper007 said:


> For his talent alone I'd have him anyday of the week in AEW
> 
> For his ego, his troublesome behavior backstage and for morale and offering grown women promise rings, I don't think he be someone I'd have around the locker room. He just seems like a miserable person really.


Hopefully it's just an appearance at Starrcast 2.


----------



## looper007

Erik. said:


> Hopefully it's just an appearance at Starrcast 2.


I'm guessing it probably is. He's getting on in age too, so i be shocked if AEW sign him anyway.


----------



## Donnie

If AEW wants to hire a talented dickhead with a terrible attitude, they should go after Low Ki


----------



## TD Stinger

Aries is a guy who impressed me in his short WWE run and he really did well as the top guy in Impact. Talent wise he would fit right in with Omega, PAC, etc.

But for someone who seems like he's burned a bridge with every company he's been with, maybe he ain't worth it.


----------



## Boldgerg

The roster has absolutely no powerhouses at the moment, that to me is a major deficiency. I'm a sucker for your Goldberg, Lesnar, Batista, Scott Steiner style wrestlers, as are a lot of wrestling fans.

Ryback and Brian Cage would be perfect.


----------



## Erik.

I DID however like Aries as a commentator during 205 live.

I know that probably wouldn't be his role though as they have JR, Excalibur and Marvez. 

Plus, PAC/Aries would be all kinds of awesome when not under a WWE umbrella. However, his attitude always comes into question and it's not something you need so early on.


----------



## patpat

cm-drunk said:


> Erik. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, not a single promotion has done this successfully in nearly 2 decades.
> 
> If the rumours of a 2 hour show are true, I'd want at least half of that show, if not more to be around promos and story with no match being any longer than 10 minutes.
> 
> Save your best wrestling and the culmination of said stories for your PPVs.
> 
> They want to give us something different, if they do, then don't you dare give me a weekly television that priorities ring work or aims to give me a "five star classic" on free television.
> 
> 
> 
> this. you can have one good 15 minute match maybe, with the rest of the matches lasting under ten minutes which will be nothing more than a star straight up steamrolling a jobber.. like maybe omega vs havoc etc.. the show should be centered around getting your stars over and building a connection with the crowd so when two of them collide on ppv its a big deal.
> 
> the only problem i can see is how many guys do they have who can speak in an entertaining and convincing manner protraying a character that casual fans will be interested in(burger flippers dont count). jericho obv, cody with the right gimmick, pac, not sure about omega. they need dean desperately. they also need to poach some wee guys or they are in serious, serious trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> Taroostyles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely they should grab him. My money thinks NJPW is an option as well which would be incredible if he somehow ends up in the G1.
> 
> He is the perfect example of the WWE talent hoard gone terribly wrong. The guy can work, has a distinctive look, and when given the chance can cut a great promo too. He could have been the Mick Foley of this generation for them but he was never given the chance to shine.
> 
> God him vs Ishii is all I can think about now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i would pick harper up for sure, but his promo work is pretty crappy to tbh. boring.
Click to expand...

 in term of mic skill? Most of their current top guys are excellent on the mic


----------



## shandcraig

Erik. said:


> I DID however like Aries as a commentator during 205 live.
> 
> I know that probably wouldn't be his role though as they have JR, Excalibur and Marvez.
> 
> Plus, PAC/Aries would be all kinds of awesome when not under a WWE umbrella. However, his attitude always comes into question and it's not something you need so early on.




I dont see them Hiring Aries at this point but anythings possible.I assume hes got some years left of great stuff. I personality feel like hes never had a good chance to run. He did for a bit in TNA but as always they never continue a good thing.


----------



## Chan Hung

Boldgerg said:


> The roster has absolutely no powerhouses at the moment, that to me is a major deficiency. I'm a sucker for your Goldberg, Lesnar, Batista, Scott Steiner style wrestlers, as are a lot of wrestling fans.
> 
> Ryback and Brian Cage would be perfect.


Harper then?


----------



## Donnie

Cage and Ryback :lmao 

ACE Romero, Brodie Lee & Fatu are the HOSSES they should go after.


----------



## Raye

We're getting TWO episodes of Road to Double or Nothing this week, I'm excited. First one drops today.


----------



## RiverFenix

Aries is overrated as hell. Even in his "prime". I mean he acts like his shit don't stink and enough people started to believe it or something. He's a small fish in a smaller pond type dude - where he can big time the lower level indie wrestlers and fans are excited to see somebody who was on teevee in their podunk town high school gym.


----------



## Donnie

Aries is a LOT of things for sure. Overrated isn't one

Can't wait to see the next ROAD TO DOUBLE OR NOTHING :mark Apple Guy is going to the Boonies to get his next signee :harper


----------



## Erik.

Donnie said:


> Aries is a LOT of things for sure. Overrated isn't one
> 
> Can't wait to see the next ROAD TO DOUBLE OR NOTHING :mark Apple Guy is going to the Boonies to get his next signee :harper


I love all the little easter eggs they put in their YouTube shows. 

So I am definitely expecting something. Perhaps one of them is wearing some Bruiser Brody merch or something :lol :lol

Maybe something simpler like Cody and Brandi getting called "Brodi" by someone, like weird couples do when they put their names together.


----------



## Donnie

Erik. said:


> I love all the little easter eggs they put in their YouTube shows.
> 
> So I am definitely expecting something. Perhaps one of them is wearing some Bruiser Brody merch or something :lol :lol


Oh, that would be great.

Yeah, the easter eggs are fantastic, and they actually make you more intrigued about who it could be. Unlike WWE which is as subtle as a sledgehammer to the balls.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Boldgerg said:


> *The roster has absolutely no powerhouses at the moment, that to me is a major deficiency*. I'm a sucker for your Goldberg, Lesnar, Batista, Scott Steiner style wrestlers, as are a lot of wrestling fans.
> 
> Ryback and Brian Cage would be perfect.


I was talking about this too. I like how the roster is building but not a lot of size. I'm sure they will fill that void somehow. 

I'd be for a Cage signing but hard pass on Ryback.


----------



## Raye

Cage would definitely be amazing if they can get him. Another guy I'd love for them to have is Killer Kross. Kross' character work is almost second to none right now outside of the WWE.


----------



## Boldgerg

Donnie said:


> Cage and Ryback <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> ACE Romero, Brodie Lee & Fatu are the HOSSES they should go after.


None of those are anything like the sort of wrestlers I'm talking about.


----------



## Erik.

If they're getting the PWG band back together, I don't mind Brian Cage.

Great look and even though he's far too big now, he's ridiculously athletic and has had some really enjoyable matches. Not the greatest on the stick but in the right feuds with the right guys, I think he could be good for what he is. Perhaps a silent killer who says a word here and there about how much of a MACHINE he is.

They can stay away from Ryback though. The guy is the drizzling shits.


----------



## Boldgerg

FaceTime Heel said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The roster has absolutely no powerhouses at the moment, that to me is a major deficiency*. I'm a sucker for your Goldberg, Lesnar, Batista, Scott Steiner style wrestlers, as are a lot of wrestling fans.
> 
> Ryback and Brian Cage would be perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about this too. I like how the roster is building but not a lot of size. I'm sure they will fill that void somehow.
> 
> I'd be for a Cage signing but hard pass on Ryback.
Click to expand...

I think Cage is very decent so fingers crossed on that one. Ryback has something, there is a natural charisma there and he obviously looks impressive, but admittedly his ring work would need hugely tightening.


----------



## Donnie

Boldgerg said:


> None of those are anything like the sort of wrestlers I'm talking about.


Oh, so you want roided up goofs that can't work because they either outright suck, or they're too fucking big to have good matches. 

Yeah, I'll stick to my HOSS list


----------



## Boldgerg

Donnie said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of those are anything like the sort of wrestlers I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so you want roided up goofs that can't work because they either outright suck, or they're too fucking big to have good matches.
> 
> Yeah, I'll stick to my HOSS list
Click to expand...

Yeah, what a "roided up goof" Lesnar was in his prime, couldn't work for shit...

It's called enjoying a different style of wrestling to what you do, and considering Goldberg was one of the biggest draws of all time and considering the popularity and success of the likes of Batista, I'd say I'm not alone.

Maybe you should get off your high fucking "superior wrestling fan" horse. It's cringeworthy.


----------



## Erik.

Donnie said:


> Oh, so you want roided up goofs that can't work because they either outright suck, or they're too fucking big to have good matches.
> 
> Yeah, I'll stick to my HOSS list


Hey!

Nakajima vs. Cage was awesome!


----------



## Donnie

Boldgerg said:


> Yeah, what a "roided up goof" Lesnar was in his prime, couldn't work for shit...
> 
> It's called enjoying a different style of wrestling to what you do, and considering Goldberg was one of the biggest draws of all time and considering the popularity and success of the likes of Batista, I'd say I'm not alone.
> 
> Maybe you should get off your high fucking "superior wrestling fan" horse. It's cringeworthy.


You said "Ryback" and "Cage" You didn't say :brock3 Because If you had, I would have said fuck yeah because Brock rules. Also, I love Goldberg and Big Dave so you're wrong about me hating them. You bought up two meatheads that both suck, and you said they should go after them. I don't agree with hiring them. You want powerhouses, I listed them.

I am as far from a "superior wrestling fan" as you can get. I love EVERY kind of wrestling. I don't give two fucks if wrestler is jacked, or skinny as fuck. As long as they can talk and work, they're good with me. Maybe you need to step off yours.


----------



## Desecrated

WWE went pretty hard and fast at snatching up some of the better beefy boys on the Indies scene. And Walter is the only one that's achieved something of the beefy boys that were working indies in 2016 & 2017. Genuinely I don't think there's any that are worth picking up right now. But it's something I'm sure they'll add once they either start training a few from JR's fetish list or there's a genuinely great talent out there.


----------



## Erik.

They clearly need to get THE SUPERBEAST in.


----------



## shandcraig

Erik. said:


> They clearly need to get THE SUPERBEAST in.


His look is so cool.The mask reminds me of spawn


----------



## TD Stinger

Ryback had a shot to be big years in ago 2012-2013 but his momentum was squandered and now he's been out of wrestling for years now. I don't think he's interested in it at this point. So I don't even think he's an option, nor would I pursue it if he was.

Cage I think would be a good get. The guy's an attraction. It's like "hey, come see this big jacked up guy do some flippy shit." I'm just saying, if I never saw wrestling before, and I saw Cage do his thing, I'd be interested.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## RiverFenix

Jack Swagger has to be near certainty right with JR part of the decision making? Or is he 100% focused on MMA right now? 

I'd hope some ex-wwe talent would take this opportunity to repackage/reinvent themselves a bit. Jake Hager doing the "We the People" bit in MMA was cringy. I know fromer wwe stick to their wwe schtick on the indies as that is how people know them - but be more than the nostalgia act. 

Jon Moxley should wrestle in ring gear rather than jeans.


----------



## Erik.

Anthony Ogogo?

That's surprising. I know him well.


----------



## ElTerrible

I love these videos. As I don´t follow indy wrestling I get to know all these guys and their backstories. If you want to break kayfabe as WWE claims, then this is the way to make fans care about "unknown" wrestlers. Don´t break their character, but show the human behind the character and what makes the character believable.

Now for the criticism. There are minor tweaks here and there to the videos. 

IF you play an arrogant sophisticated person, do not chew f´n gum, when you do a promo. That´s WWE-level embarrassing and simply awful. Know and own your character.

That Joey Janela just came across as stupid. Saying you´ll do literally anything and everything to win is different from saying I´ll be happy to die in this ring and become an instant legend. That´s just fucking stupid.


----------



## Erik.

That Joey Janela promo was absolutely horrendous :lol :lol

Dana Brook level bad.


----------



## ElTerrible

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Jack Swagger has to be near certainty right with JR part of the decision making? Or is he 100% focused on MMA right now?
> 
> I'd hope some ex-wwe talent would take this opportunity to repackage/reinvent themselves a bit. Jake Hager doing the "We the People" bit in MMA was cringy. I know fromer wwe stick to their wwe schtick on the indies as that is how people know them - but be more than the nostalgia act.
> 
> Jon Moxley should wrestle in ring gear rather than jeans.


They should not go overboard with the WWE talent. I´m sure there are dozens that would love nothing more than to make the jump: better/equal pay for less work and the happiness can´t be any worse than in WWE.

Nevertheless having fresh characters and your OWN wrestlers is very important. TNA wasn´t build on former WWE or WCW superstars. It was build by AJ Styles, Christopher Daniels, Samoa Joe, Abyss, Bobby Roode, James Storm, MCMG and so on. Then they´d get a big star like Christian, Angle or Sting. But it all went to shit when they went has been crazy. 

Ambrose is fine, almost mandatory. Punk, if you can get him just for Chicago. Even that lazy sack of shit Lesnar for 1-2 appearances to create public interest. The buzz would be crazy. One or two at the Harper/Swagger level, if you truly believe you can make them into more than they were in WWE, but that´s about it.


----------



## rbl85

Erik. said:


> That Joey Janela promo was absolutely horrendous :lol :lol
> 
> Dana Brook level bad.


At some points you could see that he was close to laugh.


----------



## Raye

So two matches official for Fight For The Fallen,

Brandi vs Allie... ANDDDDDDDD

KENNY OMEGA VS CIMA !!!!!!!! super hyped for this one


----------



## Continuum

Allie is so cute i ded.


----------



## Even Flow

Kenny vs CIMA :sodone


----------



## V-Trigger

So whos the guy at the end? Looks like a ranch so I'm betting Goldust.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Was Goldust even part of the jobber battle royal at mania this year? That might be telling.


----------



## shandcraig

Oh man kenny vs cima is going to be epic. Future storyline or right after storyline.


I assume after he faces chris that will be a break for them to face once again at another time down the road


----------



## TD Stinger

I've never actually seen CIMA wrestle but I've heard good things obviously. And it's Omega. So I'm down for that match.

As faras Allie vs. Brandi goes, meh. Maybe they surprise me.


----------



## V-Trigger

Per Cody on JR Podcast

All the talent we've announced have some sort of contract with us

We're introducing all of them on Road to Double or Nothing

We're doing a 'hoss hunt' right now, looking for guys over 6'2"; because we already have a strong group of smaller guys. We want it all.
A few big guys we now have are Michael Wardlow and Luchasaurus

We've been watching joshi with Kenny. He has a big list of women to bring in, in addition to those we've already announced

Double or Nothing will be a certain kind of show that we've had ready for a long time. We've moved on to writing the next set of shows

He also said that we will find out on the coming weeks about the Double or Nothing streaming service. So... TV deal announcement is coming.


----------



## Chrome

Yeah, they do need more big guys. Cage would be a good get as myself and some others have said earlier in this thread. Pass on Ryback though.


----------



## Chan Hung

Chrome said:


> Yeah, they do need more big guys. Cage would be a good get as myself and some others have said earlier in this thread. Pass on Ryback though.


I agree about passing on Ryback although I am kind of curious if I could take him seriously as a heel monster I think he had potential back then but they ruined it


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Pick up Ryback, imo. 

Is Fight for the Fallen the name of a PPV? Cuz damn that's dorky lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Goldust doesn't need to be there as a wrestler. He's the equivalent of TNA bringing in Val Venis, Orlando Jordan and The Nasty Boys.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

I surely wouldn't mind seeing Ryback in AEW. I still say his biggest problem was, like so many others, how he was booked. He should have been a monster, not jobbing to cruiserweights. He had the look and the intensity that Vince apparently forgot what to do with. He's no Brian Cage, but then he doesn't have to be.


----------



## Erik.

The ranch in the video doesn't look like the ranch Goldust has posted on his social media in the past.

It looks like Mexico though going by the plants (could also be Texas). I reckon its Fantasma. 

Who'd he a great signing.

Looks like lettering on the entrance gate though.. Anyone make out the initials?


----------



## Saintpat

Even Flow said:


>


So you’ve got $100M seed money (so it’s been said) and you can’t afford a mic filter for Janela’s (horrible) promo on the beach to cut out the wind noise?


----------



## rbl85

Saintpat said:


> So you’ve got $100M seed money (so it’s been said) and you can’t afford a mic filter for Janela’s (horrible) promo on the beach to cut out the wind noise?


it's not the channel of the brand.


----------



## Donnie

Joey's promo ruled. The death wish aspect is perfect for him. 

I suspect the ranch is actually Double A's. Hope I'm wrong, but that's what I think.

Brandi is a red herring. Emma will be coming in to face Allie. 

MJF rightly pointing out that going for dives in battle royal is fucking stupid, warms my black heart. He was born to play a shithead, and as MLW has shown us, he's amazing at it.


----------



## Chan Hung

I'm liking MJF. Perfect asshole gimmick lol


----------



## Boldgerg

Donnie said:


> You said "Ryback" and "Cage" You didn't say :brock3 Because If you had, I would have said fuck yeah because Brock rules. Also, I love Goldberg and Big Dave so you're wrong about me hating them. You bought up two meatheads that both suck, and you said they should go after them. I don't agree with hiring them. You want powerhouses, I listed them.
> 
> I am as far from a "superior wrestling fan" as you can get. I love EVERY kind of wrestling. I don't give two fucks if wrestler is jacked, or skinny as fuck. As long as they can talk and work, they're good with me. Maybe you need to step off yours.


My original post on the matter specifically said "I'm a sucker for your Goldberg, Lesnar, Batista, Scott Steiner style wrestlers".

Cage doesn't suck at all and can work. Simple as.


----------



## Donnie

Boldgerg said:


> My original post on the matter specifically said "I'm a sucker for your Goldberg, Lesnar, Batista, Scott Steiner style wrestlers".
> 
> Cage doesn't suck at all and can work. Simple as.


Well for the record I love powerhouses as much as the next guy, and if AEW hire a few I'll be very happy. 

I've seen more than enough of Cage to keep my stance. That's not me being on a high horse, it's just watching him go from jaked flippy dude who had fun matches in PWG, to being SO big he can't even move fast.


----------



## Chrome

Chan Hung said:


> I'm liking MJF. Perfect asshole gimmick lol


I like him too. Very young and already damn good in the ring and on the mic. He could be AEW's top heel in a few years.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I'm all for Dean, Harper, Sasha and Ryberg.

I don't buy into 'you can't fill your roster with the other company's guys' crap, because WWE does it ALL THE TIME. WCW did it. ECW did it.

People only bashed TNA for it. And those people are the wrestling fans, who watches anyways. Casuals want known guys.

Yeah, don't go after a Kane or some shit. Each of the above 4 can build higher than their WWE career. Dean can be Face of the Company material. Sasha can be head of the women's division. Harper, everyone knows he can do better. Ryback's potential was bigger than his push.

TNA succeeded with ex-WWE guys who had room to improve (in terms of character's importance), Christian, Booker, Jeff Hardy, even Angle (who went from a upper mid-card/lower ME player in WWE to 'give him all the fucking titles' machine in TNA).

WCW did as well with Hall and Nash. Bring the above 4 in AEW!

When you fail, is when you can't make them 'your own'. If you bring in Taker, you can't do any better than WWE did.


----------



## shandcraig

Donnie said:


> Joey's promo ruled. The death wish aspect is perfect for him.
> 
> I suspect the ranch is actually Double A's. Hope I'm wrong, but that's what I think.
> 
> Brandi is a red herring. Emma will be coming in to face Allie.
> 
> MJF rightly pointing out that going for dives in battle royal is fucking stupid, warms my black heart. He was born to play a shithead, and as MLW has shown us, he's amazing at it.


Austin Aries lol ? i know you most likely mean Arn Anderson


----------



## shandcraig

TheLooseCanon said:


> I'm all for Dean, Harper, Sasha and Ryberg.
> 
> I don't buy into 'you can't fill your roster with the other company's guys' crap, because WWE does it ALL THE TIME. WCW did it. ECW did it.
> 
> People only bashed TNA for it. And those people are the wrestling fans, who watches anyways. Casuals want known guys.
> 
> Yeah, don't go after a Kane or some shit. Each of the above 4 can build higher than their WWE career. Dean can be Face of the Company material. Sasha can be head of the women's division. Harper, everyone knows he can do better. Ryback's potential was bigger than his push.
> 
> TNA succeeded with ex-WWE guys who had room to improve (in terms of character's importance), Christian, Booker, Jeff Hardy, even Angle (who went from a upper mid-card/lower ME player in WWE to 'give him all the fucking titles' machine in TNA).
> 
> WCW did as well with Hall and Nash. Bring the above 4 in AEW!
> 
> When you fail, is when you can't make them 'your own'. If you bring in Taker, you can't do any better than WWE did.



The difference is the star power was good back then. Lets not pretend that 85 percent of the wwe roster would be a fraw.WWE is just a brand these days and the roster i personally feel is very weak.They are only just recently starting to take indy talent and most of the time they miss lots of good talent.


I prefer a new roster where they can build great talent. I mean wcw did bring in a a hell of a lot of guys that where never in any big league before wcw. Look at how wwf got hot when they had a list of new stars and they was all self made. Creating stars is not a huge thing compared to people making something for themselves


----------



## Donnie

shandcraig said:


> Austin Aries lol ? i know you most likely mean Arn Anderson


Double A is Arn
A Double is Aries 



Cody wants Arn to work for him, and I suspect that's about to happen


----------



## Saintpat

rbl85 said:


> it's not the channel of the brand.


Then perhaps the channel of the brand should cut some high-quality promos and the brand should suggest to its talent not to do cut-rate videos that make it look cheap.


----------



## Donnie

Bad Boy cutting a promo in a studio would be dumb as fuck, and wouldn't fit his character AT ALL. 

He's a wild dude with a death wish that doesn't give a shit about anything but that. I fucking swear people find reasons to bitch about something


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118560419000528897


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Looks like we may be seeing Sadie Gibbs soon.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118520016108843008


----------



## Donnie

Sadie to get revenge on Osprey's girl for all the shit he talked about her :bjpenn


----------



## FaceTime Heel

I'm really digging this Anthony Ogogo story. I hope something comes from it and he breaks through.


----------



## Donnie

FaceTime Heel said:


> I'm really digging this Anthony Ogogo story. I hope something comes from it and he breaks through.


Yeah, he seems like a good dude with a feel good story. Seems like he has charisma, and if he can work, he could be something special for them.


----------



## Erik.

Wait.... Kenny vs. CIMA at Fight for the Fallen!?

That's a legit dream match.


----------



## ElTerrible

Donnie said:


> Bad Boy cutting a promo in a studio would be dumb as fuck, and wouldn't fit his character AT ALL.
> 
> He's a wild dude with a death wish that doesn't give a shit about anything but that. I fucking swear people find reasons to bitch about something
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118560419000528897


Well I don´t know the guy. 

When the first thing that comes out of his mouth is "I want to die in the ring", then my first thought is Owen Hart. My second thought is I bet his family wishes he was still alive. So you are off to a very bad start already. It doesn´t make you look cool. 

Then you follow it up with "I become an instant legend". Now to quote the greatest:






If he went for delusional stupid mark, he nailed that promo.


----------



## Donnie

ElTerrible said:


> Well I don´t know the guy.
> 
> When the first thing that comes out of his mouth is "I want to die in the ring", then my first thought is Owen Hart. My second thought is I bet his family wishes he was still alive. So you are off to a very bad start already. It doesn´t make you look cool.
> 
> Then you follow it up with "I become an instant legend". Now to quote the greatest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he went for delusional stupid mark, he nailed that promo.


As I said, this is his character. He's a guy that is willing to take as many high risks as possible, and if that results in death than so be it. He's not a cookie cutter "I'm happy to be here because I love wrestling, and it's been my dream since I was 5" He's a crazy person that wants to die in the ring so he'll be remembered forever "I become an instant legend" Joey just told you who he is, and what he wants. 

You think the guy is a mark because you're reminded of Owen Hart dying 20 years ago from an accident. Sounds like you might be the mark.


----------



## shandcraig

ElTerrible said:


> Well I don´t know the guy.
> 
> When the first thing that comes out of his mouth is "I want to die in the ring", then my first thought is Owen Hart. My second thought is I bet his family wishes he was still alive. So you are off to a very bad start already. It doesn´t make you look cool.
> 
> Then you follow it up with "I become an instant legend". Now to quote the greatest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he went for delusional stupid mark, he nailed that promo.


The problem is you're putting logic into entertainment of your own negative thoughts. Thats peoples problems not the entertainment business.


We have brutal realistic movies for a reason.its imagination not a personal affair to something in your life. Stop looking at it that way. 

Enjoy the product and remember life is allowed to be iminaged in many ways.We cant pretend the world is rainbows and butterfly's 

Not for a second did i think anything sad or overly personal about what he said. Its a character its fun and he has all the fun right to say words that offend you.


No disrespect here from me so please dont get mad.This is a very fair logical point im making here that does not involve someone blowing up over it. This is whats wrong with the politically correct internet.Theres no such thing, If that was the case we would kill the music movie and entertainment business over night


----------



## Jonhern

Chan Hung said:


> I'm liking MJF. Perfect asshole gimmick lol


Right, it's just a gimmick. k


----------



## shandcraig

Jonhern said:


> Right, it's just a gimmick. k


But but but hes being mean,hes hurting my feelings.Is this a movie ? i thought this was real :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Jonhern

shandcraig said:


> But but but hes being mean,hes hurting my feelings.Is this a movie ? i thought this was real :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


Its more that some of best gimmicks are just an amplified version of oneself.


----------



## ElTerrible

Donnie said:


> As I said, this is his character. He's a guy that is willing to take as many high risks as possible, and if that results in death than so be it. He's not a cookie cutter "I'm happy to be here because I love wrestling, and it's been my dream since I was 5" He's a crazy person that wants to die in the ring so he'll be remembered forever "I become an instant legend" Joey just told you who he is, and what he wants.
> 
> You think the guy is a mark because you're reminded of Owen Hart dying 20 years ago from an accident. Sounds like you might be the mark.





shandcraig said:


> The problem is you're putting logic into entertainment of your own negative thoughts. Thats peoples problems not the entertainment business.
> 
> 
> We have brutal realistic movies for a reason.its imagination not a personal affair to something in your life. Stop looking at it that way.
> 
> Enjoy the product and remember life is allowed to be iminaged in many ways.We cant pretend the world is rainbows and butterfly's
> 
> Not for a second did i think anything sad or overly personal about what he said. Its a character its fun and he has all the fun right to say words that offend you.
> 
> 
> No disrespect here from me so please dont get mad.This is a very fair logical point im making here that does not involve someone blowing up over it. This is whats wrong with the politically correct internet.Theres no such thing, If that was the case we would kill the music movie and entertainment business over night


To be a legend, you need to be more well known than a mildly successful IG bimbo. 

I´m sorry, I hurt all your feelings.


----------



## RiverFenix

It was the first Janela bit that I actually moderately liked or at least didn't hate. All his fireball stuff before this was cringy low level indie in execution and production. This was more of that but I think at least added some to his character. 

He's just some dumb kid saying inappropriate things for the reaction/attention - a kid who grew up in the social media world who will settle for being infamous if he can't be famous - but would rather be famous for really no reason other than folks know of him from shit he does on the internet. I like how his motivation could clash with others on the roster - how he might go for a big move rather than get the sure pin because the big move would have got more views, or gets himself DQ'd for the controversy and thus newsworthiness rather than trying to win a match. Winning matches and titles is hard, doing dumb shit to get noticed is easy.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Joey Janela is not the kind of guy AEW needs. Don't give that glorified backyard wrestling bullshit any exposure.


----------



## patpat

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Joey Janela is not the kind of guy AEW needs. Don't give that glorified backyard wrestling bullshit any exposure.


 if he is bullshit he wont get any reaction and will end up being forgotten. End of it 

Also their timing for fight for the fallen is ugly, it's like barely any promotion and double or nothing is in one month booking another event right before double or nothing is a meh move. 
I guess it's not that much of an event.


----------



## Even Flow

According to PWInsider, Keith Mitchell is no longer with Impact. He's signed with AEW.


----------



## V-Trigger

Pre-sale doing well


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> Pre-sale doing well


 yeah for an event of this low importance its ok. 
They had a bad timing too , everyone will care more about double or nothing and buy the tickets after that.


----------



## Erik.

patpat said:


> if he is bullshit he wont get any reaction and will end up being forgotten. End of it
> 
> Also their timing for fight for the fallen is ugly, it's like barely any promotion and double or nothing is in one month booking another event right before double or nothing is a meh move.
> I guess it's not that much of an event.


It's a charity event. 

Nothing more. Nothing less.


----------



## Chrome

It's a charity event, but it's also a good test to see how well the brand draws, so if it's doing well ticket-sale wise then that's a good sign.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

Does the white mean purchased seats or does the blue?

Also, FUCK Joey Janella. I once asked him a legit question on fb about him doing death matches and he was a total cunt. No wonder Penelope dumped his ass.


----------



## rbl85

Darkest Lariat said:


> Does the white mean purchased seats or does the blue?
> 
> Also, FUCK Joey Janella. I once asked him a legit question on fb about him doing death matches and he was a total cunt. No wonder Penelope dumped his ass.


The white


----------



## Erik.

Darkest Lariat said:


> Does the white mean purchased seats or does the blue?
> 
> Also, FUCK Joey Janella. I once asked him a legit question on fb about him doing death matches and he was a total cunt. No wonder Penelope dumped his ass.


White is purchased.










Love the graphics for the event.


----------



## Death Rider

Darkest Lariat said:


> Does the white mean purchased seats or does the blue?
> 
> Also, FUCK Joey Janella. I once asked him a legit question on fb about him doing death matches and he was a total cunt. No wonder Penelope dumped his ass.


Tbf when you get people asking questions all the time some times it can be easy to be snappy. Jimmy Havoc one of my favs misinterpreted a joke and thought I was saying he should join WWE once.


----------



## patpat

They are selling out a fucking random non advertised charity event out 
And its 5k places 
Tna and ecw selling out 6k was their ceil glass and it happened like on rare occasions and people blame meltzer to say this us the 2nd biggest company in the us? :lol 
Also that speech by jamelia made no sense , he sounded desperate and corny, he is going to get past it very soon cuz it wont work. With the talents they will have screaming "muh want to die" wont work


----------



## V-Trigger

Only 1.000 tickets left. All of this during the pre-sale.


----------



## Chrome

V-Trigger said:


> Only 1.000 tickets left. All of this during the pre-sale.


Not bad for a "t-shirt company." :bjpenn


----------



## patpat

This is a very good test 
Not advertised 
Takes places in July 
The promo code wasnt realised on Twitter on anywhere than in the middle of a BTE episode. I am starting to think this is a test they did to test the water and see what they can do with minimal advertising.


----------



## Chrome

patpat said:


> This is a very good test
> Not advertised
> Takes places in July
> The promo code wasnt realised on Twitter on anywhere than in the middle of a BTE episode. I am starting to think this is a test they did to test the water and see what they can do with minimal advertising.


Not to mention Jacksonville isn't exactly a wrestling town either. They passed this test with flying colors methinks.


----------



## patpat

Yep it's very good to see things like that, it reassures me that it's not all hype based. It's a solid project and has a real market


----------



## Erik.

Some of those ticket prices are mighty expensive too.


----------



## patpat

it will insta sell out when the real sell are going to be on lol
wonder if Jericho will do another video saying it's because of his ass, even the rock found the last promo awesome lol. 
if they can sell that way in a non wrestling city like Jacksonville 
I think they can basically ding dong the Madison garden. they should also do shows and big ppt in other countries like canada , London, it will give them a good image.


----------



## Mordecay

Well, this is interesting if it is true



> *Details On AEW Likely Having to Pay For Their TV Time In Potential Turner Deal​*
> – It appears as if All Elite Wrestling could end up paying for air time in their potential deal with Turner Sports. Speaking with our own Jeffrey Harris for the 411 Wrestling Interviews podcast, The Wrap reporter Tony Maglio revealed that AEW’s reported deal would likely include the company paying for their airtime. Maglio was the reporter who originally broke the news of AEW’s advanced talks with WarnerMedia via The Wrap.
> 
> Earlier in the conversation when discussing what format AEW’s TV show may take, Maglio said that he expected that it won’t be a three-hour show and that a one-hour show could make more sense, noting, “they have to pay for air time.” Later on in the discussion, he said that according to people he’s spoken to, “they’ll be buying their TV time, essentially, in all likelihood.” He noted that AEW is “unproven.”
> 
> “As excited as people are, they have cool t-shirts and a cool roster, you know, but they’re unproven, let’s be realistic,” Maglio said.
> 
> He added, “My understanding based on the people I’ve spoken to is that it would be more AEW paying for its time on TNT than Turner paying AEW for its show. Another very good wrestling reporter and I had been talking about whether that would be the case or whether it would be a revenue share, and we’d both heard rumblings and talked to people. Maybe a couple of months ago it might have been a little bit of a different story. But the truth is, when you’re talking to Turner, [they’re] a very well-established, very well-off company inside of gigantic parent company…it’s not the UFC. It’s not WWE, it’s not MLB. They have MLB, they have NBA. They know what they have to pay for. And I think currently, AEW has way more to prove than Turner has in terms of trying to get them to come to their networks. I think AEW needs this deal more than Turner does.”
> 
> If AEW is paying for its airtime on TNT, that would be a very different sort of deal for a lot of obvious reasons. WWE’s deals with USA Network and FOX for Raw and Smackdown will bring in heavy licensing fees for WWE, much like their previous deal with USA did for both shows. Essentially, USA Network is paying WWE for the broadcast rights to the show. Obviously, that’s very different than a situation where AEW would essentially be buying airtime on which they could broadcast their TV show. TNA paid for their airtime during the FOX Sports Net period in 2004 to 2005, leasing the hour on Fridays during which they aired Impact!. There were reports that TNA also paid for their airtime on POP TV, something which POP denied.


https://411mania.com/wrestling/details-on-aews-potential-tv-deal-and-if-theyll-be-paying-for-tv-time/

If this is true, I guess there is not as much hype as they wants us to believe. In a way it makes sense for TNT to be cautious because while AEW can have succesful live shows, live tv is a different animal. I mean, the pre show for All In that aired on tv wasn't that succesful and they never revealed the PPV number for the show, which leads me to believe that wasn't that great either.


----------



## patpat

lol , article with no credible info, and the reporters being OBVIOUSLY biased when one of them say “As excited as people are, they have cool t-shirts and a cool roster, you know, but they’re unproven, let’s be realistic,” Maglio said. ( that's literally the damn reporter himself saying aew is a t shirt company with some good talent). it's like the stupid meme you see on internet....
sorry but that's just a random nobody with no credible source to offer us who is an attention whore. please guys report credible infos here, outside people read the thread.


----------



## McNugget

Seems pretty speculative to me. But ignoring that, it's not exactly a shocker. I'd assume this would be contracted with a sort of probationary period, and then if AEW is successful, they'll rethink the money aspect.


----------



## patpat

McNugget said:


> Seems pretty speculative to me. But ignoring that, it's not exactly a shocker. I'd assume this would be contracted with a sort of probationary period, and then if AEW is successful, they'll rethink the money aspect.


it's not "pretty" speculative, it's 100% based on speculations. they got no news, and I won't believe that reporter for the simple reason that he used internet troll terms like "t shirt company" that's unprofessional and show a lack of work ethic, period. 
I say BS
ps : and here we go with everyone going crazy on the internet. like 
no one is reading this and actually understanding that this guy is making shit up. he is basically saying "they are a t shirt company, they are not proven I don't think they will get a tv deal so they will pay" and then add "I-i talked with someone close to the business..." ? the wrap is a "no-one" int erm of info and they last info was about anew and TNT closing the deal which got dismissed by Meltzer very soon when he clarified the deal isn't done yet....
so yep not credible source for me.....people needs to start thinking about what they consider a reliable site, when I see serious sites like wrestle talk actually quote slice wrestling I can't take them seriously..


----------



## shandcraig

I dont know why people read news. I just come here. When i go to my video game site i just skim through news to see legit articles worth while.I read the tittle and i dont even click bait the link or read all the bullshit comments below.


People have to be out of there fucking mind to follow melzer.Anyone can come up with the basic shit he says 

Its really that simple


----------



## patpat

"in fact aew might have sex on tv, and I mean shit like porn and such, I have talk with many professional wrestling journalist and they agree with me. the way I say It, potentially, certainly , it's eventually a possibility that aew might do that. they have not proven anything and turner broadcast is a huge deal so yeah. maybe before they had a deal but plans change ( this one is the special protection dispositif the journalist use to keep their credibility when the news is bullshit)" 
jean claude Gargano , journaliste for WRAP  
here throw it on any site and people will believe it without any critic mind or trying to see the record of news of the site or if they have provided any valuable news before. same for the report saying Bayley and Sasha were laying on the floor crying because they lost the titles, wrestling fans have a LOT of progress to do in this domain....


----------



## rbl85

Gargano ce Jean Claude XD


----------



## patpat

well tried to find any random name lol


----------



## rbl85

patpat said:


> well tried to find any random name lol


Edouard Philippe Gargano XD


----------



## patpat

meltzer denied it and said it's the contrary and aew is getting some huge amount of money , which justifies their considerable spendings. 
end 
of the discussion


----------



## ETateham

patpat said:


> "in fact aew might have sex on tv, and I mean shit like porn and such, I have talk with many professional wrestling journalist and they agree with me. the way I say It, potentially, certainly , it's eventually a possibility that aew might do that. they have not proven anything and turner broadcast is a huge deal so yeah. maybe before they had a deal but plans change ( this one is the special protection dispositif the journalist use to keep their credibility when the news is bullshit)"
> jean claude Gargano , journaliste for WRAP
> here throw it on any site and people will believe it without any critic mind or trying to see the record of news of the site or if they have provided any valuable news before. same for the report saying Bayley and Sasha were laying on the floor crying because they lost the titles, wrestling fans have a LOT of progress to do in this domain....


When we say sex, how much sex we talking here mate? Like how far inna the Xs we going?

Are they saying actual fucking? Or just reveling a lot but ducking the censors?


----------



## patpat

ETateham said:


> When we say sex, how much sex we talking here mate? Like how far inna the Xs we going?
> 
> Are they saying actual fucking? Or just reveling a lot but ducking the censors?


as of now my source who is a very famous wrestling journalist no one knows, say it's real sex. like there is a strong possibility it will also be a two hours show about sex and 30 minutes will be dedicated to teaching the audience how to choose the right porn. and my source is a cosmic entity so I must be right.


----------



## Donnie

Chrome can you kill this shit, please 

Bad Boy already upsetting people :banderas


----------



## Chrome

Bringing up t-shirts and stuff makes it sound like one of those super anti-AEW people from WrestlingInc wrote that or something lol. Convenient timing too given the ticket sales for FOTF so far.


----------



## shandcraig

Little does everyone know everyone behind AEW are better trolls than everyone online and working your asses hard. They got this !!!


----------



## rbl85

patpat said:


> as of now my source who is a very famous wrestling journalist no one knows, say it's real sex. like there is a strong possibility it will also be a two hours show about sex and 30 minutes will be dedicated to teaching the audience how to choose the right porn. and my source is a cosmic entity so I must be right.


I hope that they're going to push the best in-bed wrestlers.


----------



## El Grappleador

I think planning of AEW was too earlier. As promoter, Cody has no comparison with his father. Now, AEW TV space is a spend. Not an investment. Cody would plan his promotion from zero and not from a popular IWC content.


----------



## patpat

rbl85 said:


> I hope that they're going to push the best in-bed wrestlers.


talking about him Roberto Rodriguez actually confirmed he got signed, he said cm sex was in for a 4 years deal :ghost




I need to sleep :lol


----------



## Donnie

http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/bet1dz/dave_denies_the_wrap_aew_story/


----------



## patpat

El Grappleador said:


> I think planning of AEW was too earlier. As promoter, Cody has no comparison with his father. Now, AEW TV space is a spend. Not an investment.


meltzer denied the thing about them paying their slot tho. also the reporter says he thinks it's gonna be two hours 
Cody said two 
jr said two , Matt said two, Kenny said two... I wonder who I should believe...


----------



## rbl85

patpat said:


> meltzer denied the thing about them paying their slot tho. also the reporter says he thinks it's gonna be 1 hour
> Cody said two
> jr said two , Matt said two, Kenny said two... I wonder who I should believe...


You should really sleep XD


----------



## patpat

rbl85 said:


> You should really sleep XD


good night Paulo :lol 






fuck :lol 

i am not French anymore I am Italian now! viva Italia :lol


----------



## El Grappleador

patpat said:


> meltzer denied the thing about them paying their slot tho. also the reporter says he thinks it's gonna be two hours
> Cody said two
> jr said two , Matt said two, Kenny said two... I wonder who I should believe...


Meltzer hates everything related to WWE and praises competition. In addition, He's Tony Khan's Guinea pig.


----------



## V-Trigger




----------



## rbl85

El Grappleador said:


> Meltzer hates everything related to WWE and praises competition. In addition, He's Tony Khan's Guinea pig.


Except that Jim Ross, Cody and others said exactly the same thing than Meltzer.


----------



## El Grappleador

V-Trigger said:


>





> – It appears as if All Elite Wrestling could end up paying for air time in their potential deal with Turner Sports. Speaking with our own Jeffrey Harris for the 411 Wrestling Interviews podcast, The Wrap reporter Tony Maglio revealed that AEW’s reported deal would likely include the company paying for their airtime. Maglio was the reporter who originally broke the news of AEW’s advanced talks with WarnerMedia via The Wrap.
> 
> Earlier in the conversation when discussing what format AEW’s TV show may take, Maglio said that he expected that it won’t be a three-hour show and that a one-hour show could make more sense, noting, “they have to pay for air time.” Later on in the discussion, he said that according to people he’s spoken to, “they’ll be buying their TV time, essentially, in all likelihood.” He noted that AEW is “unproven.”
> 
> “As excited as people are, they have cool t-shirts and a cool roster, you know, but they’re unproven, let’s be realistic,” Maglio said.
> 
> He added, “My understanding based on the people I’ve spoken to is that it would be more AEW paying for its time on TNT than Turner paying AEW for its show. Another very good wrestling reporter and I had been talking about whether that would be the case or whether it would be a revenue share, and we’d both heard rumblings and talked to people. Maybe a couple of months ago it might have been a little bit of a different story. But the truth is, when you’re talking to Turner, [they’re] a very well-established, very well-off company inside of gigantic parent company…it’s not the UFC. It’s not WWE, it’s not MLB. They have MLB, they have NBA. They know what they have to pay for. And I think currently, AEW has way more to prove than Turner has in terms of trying to get them to come to their networks. I think AEW needs this deal more than Turner does.”
> 
> 
> If AEW is paying for its airtime on TNT, that would be a very different sort of deal for a lot of obvious reasons. WWE’s deals with USA Network and FOX for Raw and Smackdown will bring in heavy licensing fees for WWE, much like their previous deal with USA did for both shows. Essentially, USA Network is paying WWE for the broadcast rights to the show. Obviously, that’s very different than a situation where AEW would essentially be buying airtime on which they could broadcast their TV show. TNA paid for their airtime during the FOX Sports Net period in 2004 to 2005, leasing the hour on Fridays during which they aired Impact!. There were reports that TNA also paid for their airtime on POP TV, something which POP denied.


Meltzer is partisan of AEW. What does it not supposed to journalism must be impartial?


----------



## rbl85

El Grappleador did you read your article ?
I don't think you did because if you did you'll understand this Maglio actually knows nothing.

Next time use your finger when you read.


----------



## shandcraig

Alright kids lets get back on track in here. 

Lets create a new topic that is worth a penny. Does anyone think the belt will be revealed before the ppv or no ?


----------



## Raye

shandcraig said:


> Alright kids lets get back on track in here.
> 
> Lets create a new topic that is worth a penny. Does anyone think the belt will be revealed before the ppv or no ?


No clue, I would love for a belt to be revealed, but honestly, no, I don't think they will 

However, I do think the Over the Budget Battle Royal winner will have something to do with a title opportunity, whether qualifying for a tournament bracket or something of the sort.

I'm really hoping Cody and the Bucks know what a GOOD belt looks like.


----------



## El Grappleador

rbl85 said:


> El Grappleador did you read your article ?
> I don't think you did because if you did you'll understand this Maglio actually knows nothing.
> 
> Next time use your finger when you read.


Ok. I'm a human being. Next time I'll try to research facts before wrapping up.


----------



## Raye

What's the update on AAA? There's been no news on any of their guys working since the first press conference they held, I was looking forward to what the partnership would bring about.


----------



## El Grappleador

Raye said:


> What's the update on AAA? There's been no news on any of their guys working since the first press conference they held, I was looking forward to what the partnership would bring about.


I knew Cody will face Taurus. IDK if on Verano de Escandalo or Triplemania.


----------



## Mordecay

Man, people got salty about one little article lol, so this is what people were talking when they said "AEW fans are the worst". Honestly, until I see them on tv and getting paid by it I won't trust any source, even Meltzer, who everyone knows is biased af when it comes to The Elite guys.


----------



## AEW on TNT

=)


----------



## Chan Hung

If they can hire Johnson or a good music them creator that be amazing.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> If they can hire Johnson or a good music them creator that be amazing.


 yep hard agree


----------



## Donnie

Nah, I want my generic rock tunes that all sound the same :trips5 

Johnson would be a hell of a get for them. Hope they do it.


----------



## patpat

Well the reporter is backtracking on Twitter. I mean it was just the guy's opinion, just like when he said they will have an off time, it was wrong too. He never actually said it's more than speculation...


----------



## The Wood

Honestly, if AEW paid for its time slot it could change the market on Vince. Without TV rights fees, WWE is in serious trouble. 

I mean, the goal is to make money themselves, but they should really be looking to edge out Vince come next contracts.


----------



## Raye

Mordecay said:


> Man, people got salty about one little article lol, so this is what people were talking when they said "AEW fans are the worst". Honestly, until I see them on tv and getting paid by it I won't trust any source, even Meltzer, who everyone knows is biased af when it comes to The Elite guys.


It could be viewed as an attempt at defamation from a fan's perspective, that's why people got defensive about it. It was obviously click bait that intended to do more harm than good.



patpat said:


> Well the reporter is backtracking on Twitter. I mean it was just the guy's opinion, just like when he said they will have an off time, it was wrong too. He never actually said it's more than speculation...


Clickbait at it's finest. Desperate for site clicks lol.


----------



## patpat

It's the same reporter saying they will have an off season which was BS so...


----------



## Desecrated

Mordecay said:


> Man, people got salty about one little article lol, so this is what people were talking when they said "AEW fans are the worst"]. Honestly, until I see them on tv and getting paid by it I won't trust any source, even Meltzer, who everyone knows is biased af when it comes to The Elite guys.


You are right to be sceptical but thinking this is bullshit doesn't make AEW fans the worst. That's very circle-jerky to claim. It's a loaded story from a source that doesn't have much validity so far. Of course Meltzer doesn't have much yet and you can perceive his stuff as damage control for AEW. But that doesn't strengthen the claims of the story.


----------



## The Wood

I somehow missed that Omega vs. CIMA and Brandi vs. Allie are official for FFTF. Cool to see a company promote matches so far out.


----------



## V-Trigger

Raye said:


> What's the update on AAA? There's been no news on any of their guys working since the first press conference they held, I was looking forward to what the partnership would bring about.


Some guys would probably be on the Battle Royal.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Raye said:


> What's the update on AAA? There's been no news on any of their guys working since the first press conference they held, I was looking forward to what the partnership would bring about.


Something I'm also curious about. I also don't understand what the new developments are with AEW and OWE. I know CIMA signed full-time. But what does that mean for their partnership with OWE? Is it no longer a thing?


----------



## reamstyles

aew should pay time slots so that they get the lion share of money of they succeed.. also going two hours is good so that wwe would scrap the three hour show format..it would also give them some security since their paying to broadcast
.

A paid journalist in DM, a color commentator in Jr, hopefully Jim Johnston,a TV deal. Hopefully a good tv network..this is good for wrestling


----------



## Matthew Castillo

The Wood said:


> Honestly, if AEW paid for its time slot it could change the market on Vince. Without TV rights fees, WWE is in serious trouble.
> 
> I mean, the goal is to make money themselves, but they should really be looking to edge out Vince come next contracts.


That was how Vince got a leg up on the other territories back in the day.


----------



## V-Trigger

The time buy stuff is fake news. Let's move on.


----------



## Jonhern

Raye said:


> What's the update on AAA? There's been no news on any of their guys working since the first press conference they held, I was looking forward to what the partnership would bring about.


Isn't Sammy part of AAA, I think he is one of the champions for them.


----------



## shandcraig

So after the beach event the next event is ALL IN 2 ?


----------



## Donnie

V-Trigger said:


> The time buy stuff is fake news. Let's move on.


Nah, they found something they can jump on and beat to death to prove their arguments. This won't go away until everything about the TV deal comes out. 

I assume Darby and Jimmy are in the battle royal. Its going to be LOADED with future major players. Hope they announce the winner gets a title shot, or an actual title. *COUGH TV title COUGH*


----------



## The Wood

FaceTime Heel said:


> Something I'm also curious about. I also don't understand what the new developments are with AEW and OWE. I know CIMA signed full-time. But what does that mean for their partnership with OWE? Is it no longer a thing?


Investors pulled their money out, so AEW is going to pluck CIMA and the most impressive talent from OWE and bring them in-house. 



reamstyles said:


> aew should pay time slots so that they get the lion share of money of they succeed.. also going two hours is good so that wwe would scrap the three hour show format..it would also give them some security since their paying to broadcast
> .
> 
> A paid journalist in DM, a color commentator in Jr, hopefully Jim Johnston a TV deal. Hopefully a good tv network..this is good for wrestling


It wouldn’t be the end of the world if AEW paid for their own TV. It seems ludicrous, but there could be a sideways brilliance to it. I’ve been thinking they should low-ball WWE’s market value, only ever asking for $100 million, even if they start doing comparable numbers to WWE. Hell, even if they do _better_ numbers than WWE.

When those TV contracts come up for Vince, and AEW has cut the value of wrestling television in half, Vince’s TV goes from being worth $1.9 billion, or whatever, to $800 million for the same thing. That is a HUGE knock down. WWE goes from being a billion dollar company to a million dollar one. 



Matthew Castillo said:


> That was how Vince got a leg up on the other territories back in the day.


Exactly. 



V-Trigger said:


> The time buy stuff is fake news. Let's move on.


That’s got no bearing on whether or not it would be a smart idea.


----------



## SparrowPrime

Its being reported that Keith Mitchell (Long time Producer for Impact/WCW) has been signed to All Elite to Manage the Production Truck and Production in General. He is very well liked and was most recently he was a top producer for Impact with Kevin Sullivan (not the wrestler) and Dave Sahadi.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

The Wood said:


> Investors pulled their money out, so AEW is going to pluck CIMA and the most impressive talent from OWE and bring them in-house.


Damn that sucks. I actually started getting into OWE and their characters so I hope they don't end up folding. Hopefully they can still work something out even if it's further down the road. They reminded me of the lucha explosion on WCW in the mid-late 90s.


----------



## Erik.

FaceTime Heel said:


> Damn that sucks. I actually started getting into OWE and their characters so I hope they don't end up folding. Hopefully they can still work something out even if it's further down the road. They reminded me of the lucha explosion on WCW in the mid-late 90s.


Yeah - I was very excited about seeing them too.

Would have been a great change of pace on the show and giving the North American audience something they're not used to and something they wouldn't have seen before (Like the Luchas were in WCW).

Hopefully something can be worked out.


----------



## The Wood

I imagine you will get an OWE flavor, it will just be with them under contract. So they might actually have more flexible as to how to use them.


----------



## Raye

Wait, what investors pulled their money out? :S Where's the news/source for that OWE statement?


----------



## jacob sramek

Looks like they’re revealing Cody’s double or nothing opponent tomorrow.


----------



## Life010

jacob sramek said:


> Looks like they’re revealing Cody’s double or nothing opponent tomorrow.


Yeah can't wait to be honest, it's probably going to be a big surprise nobody expected because it's been a ongoing thing for weeks now.


----------



## The Wood

Raye said:


> Wait, what investors pulled their money out? :S Where's the news/source for that OWE statement?


That's why they've signed CIMA. I'm pretty sure Meltzer is reporting it, and he's tight with the AEW guys and you can see it playing out. 



Life010 said:


> Yeah can't wait to be honest, it's probably going to be a big surprise nobody expected because it's been a ongoing thing for weeks now.


I dunno, I'm pretty worried that announcing it is going to be underwhelming. Will probably be Jon Moxley.


----------



## V-Trigger

The Wood said:


> That's why they've signed CIMA. I'm pretty sure Meltzer is reporting it, and he's tight with the AEW guys and you can see it playing out.
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno, I'm pretty worried that announcing it is going to be underwhelming. Will probably be Jon Moxley.


it isn't Ambrose. Tomorrow is his last WWE house show..


----------



## Erik.

I guess it can't be Goldust either then.

As he is also still under contract with WWE.

It's probably going to be one of:

- Joey Ryan
- Austin Aries 
- Marty Scurll

I thought it might be MJF but he's in the battle royal.


----------



## shandcraig

Erik. said:


> I guess it can't be Goldust either then.
> 
> As he is also still under contract with WWE.
> 
> It's probably going to be one of:
> 
> - Joey Ryan
> - Austin Aries
> - Marty Scurll
> 
> I thought it might be MJF but he's in the battle royal.




Austin Aries needs one proper run in his career. I could see him getting over big time in AEW. Especially if he continues on with the greatest heel that ever lived. He does not officially use that but he would be out of his mind to not make that his name.


He still has a few years of really good character to present with good matches. Might as well piss the hell out of people. Plus AEW is clearly going to be ran well and professional and not all the TNA crap.


----------



## The Wood

V-Trigger said:


> it isn't Ambrose. Tomorrow is his last WWE house show..


Yeah, that's a good point. 

I'm going to be expecting Joey Ryan, so that I don't get disappointed when it turns out to be him. 

I've been low-key hoping for Orton. He has been my #2 guy next to Nakamura for that spot. I haven't heard anything new about Orton's contract. WWE did just file trademarks for RKO gear, but that could be an attempt to block him using it outside of WWE as much as it is intent to actually market him.

If Orton goes to AEW, I want his shirt to be "Straight Outta Nowhere" Compton-style shirt. But I see that's already a thing.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Goldberg


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

FaceTime Heel said:


> Goldberg


----------



## Erik.

10 question marks ey?


----------



## Boldgerg

FaceTime Heel said:


> Goldberg


I wish, but no chance.

The fact that it's being announced so early via YouTube says to me that it's not going to be a big name. It also rules out the likes of Ambrose, which is who I expected it was going to end up being.


----------



## shandcraig

Just saw the seating chart for fight for the fallen. Pretty impressive they have sold almost half the seating already and its not even 1 day in. This proves yet again how much more estabilished this brand will be compared to anything TNA ever did.


This will sell out for sure. It looks like they will have a small stage setup on the corner angle as the stage area has a bunch of seats on it.


----------



## Alexander_G

If there's one guy I don't want to see being a megastar pushed in this company it's Austin Aires.

Not that I don't like him, but he brings some historical baggage that I rather not want around this project.


----------



## Donnie

CODY vs Tye :sleep :yawn


----------



## Chrome

I feel like they should've waited to make the announcement tbh, see if they can snag Ambrose in time for DON. Got a feeling the announcement's gonna be disappointing.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

They should really bring in Scott Steiner as an announcer or a manager.


----------



## Vic

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> They should really bring in Scott Steiner as an announcer or a manager.


Steiner is signed to TNA last I saw but he’s an awesome manager. Still have fond memories of him with Petey Williams.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I remember Cody saying the match at Double or Nothing was "personal," so I'm stuck on people he has history with, are big enough names, can create some buzz by being in AEW and are actually available. A lot of the popular predictions for the mystery opponent haven't made that criteria for me. 

I wanna say Marty real bad but I'm gonna play it safe and go with *The Ryback*. Cody and him used to ride together in WWE and were somewhat close. Both left WWE around the same time but they've been down completely different roads since. Cody has actually done things (joining BC/Elite, being ROH and NWA World Champion, one of the main forces behind All In, starting up AEW, etc.) and been embraced by the hardcore non-WWE fanbase, whereas Ryback has a podcast, not wrestled much and is largely seen as negatively as he was in WWE. Story could write itself. AEW probably needs a big, monster bully heel and Ryback could fill that spot.


----------



## The Wood

Someone I saw pointed out the announcement was on 4/20. Get your thumbs ready. But good catch on the 10 question marks. Shawn Spears would be so underwhelming though.


----------



## Chrome

Well since it's 4/20, what if it's RVD? :lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Chrome said:


> Well since it's 4/20, what if it's RVD? :lol


He just signed a new TNA deal.


----------



## Donnie

IMPACT hired RVD because Cyrus thinks it's 2000 :mj2 

It can't be Marty because he's under contract until May. Ambrose is working on Sunday, so it's not him. Ryback fucking sucks, so I hope its not him. Tye is :yawn so fuck that idea. 

CODY has booked himself into a corner that's going to be super disappointing


----------



## Chrome

I hope Cody didn't talk Ted DiBiase Jr. out of retirement. :andre


----------



## DGenerationMC

Chrome said:


> I hope Cody didn't talk Ted DiBiase Jr. out of retirement. :andre


Cody wouldn't dare try to fuck on Teddy :lol


----------



## Chrome

Maybe Cody wants revenge for this 7 years later....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXvp-lbmf7w


----------



## DGenerationMC

Chrome said:


> Maybe Cody wants revenge for this 7 years later....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXvp-lbmf7w


Yeah, that motherfucker Santino and his snake can't get away with what they did to Code Man.


----------



## Donnie

unk I wish


----------



## Chrome

DGenerationMC said:


> Yeah, that motherfucker Santino and his snake can't get away with what they did to Code Man.












Also, another update on the TV deal:

https://411mania.com/wrestling/showtime-rumored-to-be-other-possible-aew-tv-home-details-on-how-turner-deal-allegedly-evolved/



> UPDATED: AEW is apparently keeping their discussions with networks fairly secret from each other. According to a source we’ve checked with, Turner Executives were apparently unaware that AEW was in discussions with any other network until they read it in the media.
> 
> It should be noted that the idea of Turner being unaware of possible talks with Showtime (if that’s the other network AEW is in talks with) isn’t all that strange. While one might think that potential negotiation partners might be aware of competing offers (if not the details), that is not always the case. Showtime is said to be keeping any word of their negotiations quiet for the time being and have not issued any comments about the topic.
> 
> ORIGINAL While Turner Sports has been the main television network associated with the latest news on AEW’s potential TV homes, Showtime is also rumored to be in the mix. Wrestling reporter Les Moore of Talking Sheet, as well as ProWrestling.net, have both reported rumors — to be clear, unconfirmed ones — that Showtime has been a name in the mix. This could go along with reports by WON that an offer from another network is on the table.
> 
> Moore says that the information about Showtime largely is not coming from “AEW-friendly camps.” The rumor, which he refers to as “Dark Twitter rumor at the highest degree,” backs up the reports that there is a network deal from Turner, as well as one from a premium cable channel that could be (but is not confirmed to be) Showtime. The premium cable offer was for less money and less exposure, while the Turner deal was for “great money.” However, when Turner looked into deal and discovered that ROH did most of the production work for All In, they became concerned about how “the big Proof of Concept lost its shine” and pulled the deal.
> 
> There was then talk (again, according to the rumor) that they could work a deal with Turner to take less money or pay for airtime (TV reporter Tony Maglio also told us in our recent interview with him that AEW would likely be buying airtime in a potential Turner deal), which would allow them to prove themselves to the company. The thought was apparently that Showtime (or whichever premium cable home it would be) would be a risk because the premium network aspect means they would have far less exposure and would be labelled as a niche company. AEW was said to be heavily advised by influencers to take the premium network deal as it was a unique deal that played into the idea that AEW was changing the game in the wrestling industry. At this point AEW started playing things very close to the vest in terms of what their plans were.
> 
> Moore notes that “The confidence is 100% there that, if they haven’t by the time [October rolls around, they will quickly thereafter flip their paid time agreement (whatever the details of those may be) to a lucrative offer.”


Showtime in the mix now apparently. :hmm:


----------



## Donnie

Pretty wild that a T-SHIRT COMPANY is getting so many TV offers. 

I hope they go with TBS. A Rhodes booking a rasslin company being aired on TBS is some full circle shit I need in my life.


----------



## Chrome

Donnie said:


> Pretty wild that a T-SHIRT COMPANY is getting so many TV offers.
> 
> I hope they go with TBS. A Rhodes booking a rasslin company being aired on TBS is some full circle shit I need in my life.


Yeah, and I think TBS is in a few more million homes than TNT.


----------



## The Wood

I would go with TNT, but do Saturday specials on TBS every now and then. Maybe once a month or something. 

That Showtime offer, if perceived to be viable by Turner, will push things forward. And Double or Nothing will hopefully offer "Proof of Concept."


----------



## patpat

So much rumours, the reality is that no ones know shit. And if they want a proof then double or nothing will provide that


----------



## Moho Hwoarang

*Chris Jericho Comments on How Long He Has Left in Wrestling; Disgruntled WWE superstars heading to AEW*



> Chris Jericho recently spoke to Sportskeeda in an interview that truly highlights Jericho being the renaissance man of Professional Wrestling.
> 
> Jericho discussed all things Fozzy, Jericho cruise and much much more.
> 
> *A particular subject of Interest was how much longer Chris Jericho sees himself as a professional wrestler. Here’s what Chris Jericho had to say:
> *
> “I’ll know when I know. All I can say is the last match I had at the Tokyo Dome was one of the best matches on the show. As long as I can keep delivering, that’s all that matters to me.
> “The days of wrestling 100 times a year are done. I don’t want to do that, I’m not interested in that. The way that I feel right now, I want to continue having great matches that mean something. Nothing against the fine people of, you know, Poughkeepsie, New York, or Kirriemuir, Scotland, or wherever, those days of going to those towns are done.
> “Do I have ten more matches in me? 100 matches? 500? I don’t know! I do know that when I finish this contract, I’ll still be younger than The Undertaker, and he just signed a new contract, so it all depends on how I feel and I never wanted to be less than what I considered to be my best.
> The reason I’m still able to do it is because I really limit my matches and pick my spots. I think that was a smart move to be able to continue at a high level because I’m not cashing in all my chips on a yearly basis – and it’s been working!”
> 
> *Jericho also discussed whether or not AEW would be acting as a safe haven for every disgruntled WWE employee:
> *
> 
> “It’s different. We’re not doing it that way where anyone who doesn’t like what they’re doing in WWE is automatically guaranteed a job in AEW. We will look at every talent on an individual basis. There’s some guys we’d love to have in WWE, and there’s some guys we probably wouldn’t take. Obviously, we haven’t even had a show yet and our roster is already very deep.
> When you talk about the Double or Nothing show, how many people can you book on that show? If you have 60-70 guys, you end up with the same problem as WWE.”


I didn't know where to put this as Jericho is not part of WWE anymore so if this is not the right place,I hope mods move it


----------



## Ray McCarthy

“It’s different. We’re not doing it that way where anyone who doesn’t like what they’re doing in WWE is automatically guaranteed a job in AEW. We will look at every talent on an individual basis. There’s some guys we’d love to have in WWE, and there’s some guys we probably wouldn’t take” 

I’m glad that AEW are being more discerning with who they pick. One of the failings of TNA was their insistence on using ex-WWE talent. It made them look like a dumping ground for old WWE stars.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Chrome said:


> I feel like they should've waited to make the announcement tbh, see if they can snag Ambrose in time for DON. Got a feeling the announcement's gonna be disappointing.


Almost certain that it's gonna be disappointing for the people who expect it to be someone like Punk or Goldberg or that sort of big name.


----------



## Raye

I think it should somewhat be worth a wait if they held it off THIS long.


----------



## ElTerrible

V-Trigger said:


> it isn't Ambrose. Tomorrow is his last WWE house show..


But when is his contract up? 

I can´t think of a much better way than Ambrose filming himself walking out of a WWE arena, doing a little promo rant, jumping into his car, giving navi direction Las Vegas, Nevada or Jacksonville, Florida. 

Spread it on social media and it will create more of a buzz than a standard press conference.


----------



## Erik.

ElTerrible said:


> But when is his contract up?
> 
> I can´t think of a much better way than Ambrose filming himself walking out of a WWE arena, doing a little promo rant, jumping into his car, giving navi direction Las Vegas, Nevada or Jacksonville, Florida.
> 
> Spread it on social media and it will create more of a buzz than a standard press conference.


The scenes been filmed. 

Just get that into your head. 

If Ambrose shows up at DON (which was never likely), he'd have been seen in the crowd or something.


----------



## RiverFenix

Cody needs to take on a friggin last name. It sounds like utter shit to just use a first name for his whole character. It looks terrible up on marquees and in promotional material like that one teasing his opponent posted above. Suck it up and use the Rhodes name. And if WWE has the trademark, change your real name from government name from Runnels to Rhodes. Yes, it matters that much.


----------



## TD Stinger

DGenerationMC said:


> I remember Cody saying the match at Double or Nothing was "personal," so I'm stuck on people he has history with, are big enough names, can create some buzz by being in AEW and are actually available. A lot of the popular predictions for the mystery opponent haven't made that criteria for me.
> 
> I wanna say Marty real bad but I'm gonna play it safe and go with *The Ryback*. Cody and him used to ride together in WWE and were somewhat close. Both left WWE around the same time but they've been down completely different roads since. Cody has actually done things (joining BC/Elite, being ROH and NWA World Champion, one of the main forces behind All In, starting up AEW, etc.) and been embraced by the hardcore non-WWE fanbase, whereas Ryback has a podcast, not wrestled much and is largely seen as negatively as he was in WWE. Story could write itself. AEW probably needs a big, monster bully heel and Ryback could fill that spot.


The Ryback is still looking for revenge on Cody AND Bryan for taking him to Pinera Bread once:








DGenerationMC said:


> Cody wouldn't dare try to fuck on Teddy :lol


Cody: I need an opponent for Double or Nothing, what do you say?

Teddy: Alright, but you better get a referee that's not gonna try and fuck on me!



Donnie said:


> unk I wish


That would be huge. Not gonna happen, but would be huge. 



ElTerrible said:


> But when is his contract up?
> 
> I can´t think of a much better way than Ambrose filming himself walking out of a WWE arena, doing a little promo rant, jumping into his car, giving navi direction Las Vegas, Nevada or Jacksonville, Florida.
> 
> Spread it on social media and it will create more of a buzz than a standard press conference.


Except something like that isn't really Ambrose's style. He's not a social media guy at all and I don't see him being the guy to whine and cry about his WWE time for the sake of doing a shoot for some cheap buzz. Especially since he wouldn't be the star he is now without his time in WWE.

Wherever Dean goes, whether it's AEW or somewhere else, I expect him to do be completely dedicated to his new path, and leave WWE in the past, for now at least.


----------



## V-Trigger




----------



## Donnie

V-Trigger said:


>


:wow Regardless of how "small" the venue might be, to sell that many that fast is great. 

If the shows, and overall booking are good they potentially can really carve out a place in the market for themselves long term.


----------



## Erik.

Wonder how many they could get for weekly TV.


----------



## Chan Hung

I'm thinking Cody vs Austin Aries. Sorry if I disappoint lol


----------



## Chrome

Erik. said:


> Wonder how many they could get for weekly TV.


That's gonna be the big test, especially if they're traveling week-to-week, which I'm sure they will be.

And FOTF selling more than the 1st day of the G1 is crazy, especially when FOTF is pretty much just a glorified house show.


----------



## shandcraig

Em i the only one that doesnt have my balls dipped in chocolate over Codys partner ? This was the same problem with TNA fans, Can people calm down lol. Its all fun and games playing a story and seeing who it will be but the way people act towards it if it was 10 of the top actors combined people would still be let down.


Dont over hype yourselves brothers !! I still say its Dustin but someone said hes under contract still


----------



## shandcraig

Chrome said:


> That's gonna be the big test, especially if they're traveling week-to-week, which I'm sure they will be.
> 
> And FOTF selling more than the 1st day of the G1 is crazy, especially when FOTF is pretty much just a glorified house show.




Its pretty clear what stance this promotion is going to mean in the industry and high level it will be presented. I couldn't agree with you more on the fact it pretty much is a gloried house show branding for media charity. The fact is and ive said it again TNA tried so hard and did all the wrong things to gain ticket sales and they couldnt. I was a die hard TNA fan and i never once went to see a TNA event. Im already going to DON and i think in general this brand is setup to have a public presence. 


I also think that venue is really unique looking and its free for him since he owns it so its a easy venue to go to a few times a year. They already sold like half the venue by day 2 and its still not even launched as a promotion yet


----------



## Matthew Castillo

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Cody needs to take on a friggin last name. It sounds like utter shit to just use a first name for his whole character. It looks terrible up on marquees and in promotional material like that one teasing his opponent posted above. Suck it up and use the Rhodes name. And if WWE has the trademark, change your real name from government name from Runnels to Rhodes. Yes, it matters that much.


He already has.


----------



## RiverFenix

They should look for 5000 seat venues for television - look for minor league arenas and sell them out rather than professional arenas and have to tarp off huge sections. 

Regarding Cody's opponent - given it's probably a mid-card match, definitely behind Jericho vs Omega and Bucks vs Penta/Fenix and along the lines of PAC vs Hangman it could be literally anybody up or down the foodchain. If it's Goldust - does he wrestle as "Dustin" so we have Cody vs Dustin? I mean how could it be "Dustin Rhodes vs Cody" if the name trademark is supposedly the issue?

Given the match is being announced tonight and Apple Guy was sent to a ranch in the middle of nowhere - seems to line up that the person at that ranch is his opponent.


----------



## shandcraig

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> They should look for 5000 seat venues for television - look for minor league arenas and sell them out rather than professional arenas and have to tarp off huge sections.
> 
> Regarding Cody's opponent - given it's probably a mid-card match, definitely behind Jericho vs Omega and Bucks vs Penta/Fenix and along the lines of PAC vs Hangman it could be literally anybody up or down the foodchain. If it's Goldust - does he wrestle as "Dustin" so we have Cody vs Dustin? I mean how could it be "Dustin Rhodes vs Cody" if the name trademark is supposedly the issue?
> 
> Given the match is being announced tonight and Apple Guy was sent to a ranch in the middle of nowhere - seems to line up that the person at that ranch is his opponent.




I cant wait for tv shows at that Daily's Place Amphitheater. Its such a cool venue that is a good size not a full size arena.Its very unique and has a open flow to outside. Will look very cool for TV plus they could film some cool angles with the outside being exposed.Car run ins or something lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

*re: Chris Jericho Comments on How Long He Has Left in Wrestling; Disgruntled WWE superstars heading to AEW*

“Do I have ten more matches in me? 100 matches? 500? I don’t know!"


----------



## Jersey

*Chris Jericho on disgruntled WWE stars signing with AEW*



> Former WWE Champion Chris Jericho recently spoke with Gary Cassidy of Sportskeeda where he spoke about the possibility of disgruntled WWE Superstars signing with All Elite Wrestling.
> 
> “It’s different. We’re not doing it that way where anyone who doesn’t like what they’re doing in WWE is automatically guaranteed a job in AEW,” Jericho said. “We will look at every talent on an individual basis.
> 
> There’s some guys we’d love to have in WWE, and there’s some guys we probably wouldn’t take. Obviously we haven’t even had a show yet and our roster is already very deep. When you talk about the Double or Nothing show, how many people can you book on that show? If you have 60-70 guys, you end up with the same problem as WWE.


Source: https://wrestlingnews.co/wwe-news/c...ty-of-disgruntled-wwe-stars-signing-with-aew/


----------



## McGee

*Re: Chris Jericho on disgruntled WWE stars signing with AEW*

People like Tye Dillinger gonna be eating at the soup kitchen.


----------



## V-Trigger

Possible spoiler for Cody's opponent. They posted this and then deleted it.


Spoiler: a spoiler


----------



## rbl85

I would say "possible spoiler" and not "spoiler"


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

V-Trigger said:


> Spoilers for Cody's opponent. They posted this and then deleted it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: a spoiler












Seriously this is huge. He's the most misused wrestler of the last decade and will be a cornerstone of AEW if he's in it for the long term.


----------



## TheGoodCoach

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Seriously this is huge. He's the most misused wrestler of the last decade and will be a cornerstone of AEW if he's in it for the long term.



I agree 1000%. Huge get for AEW. 

Real question, does AEW have stables yet to battle the Elite? Because we could see Wade come out and say he "has some bad news" and Nexus comes out and destroys Cody and the ring. 

JK but seriously I love Wade, would love to see them use him well.


----------



## RiverFenix

Does Cody have a personal issue with Bennett? Did Cody and Barrett feud in WWE - I assume they at least cross paths and wrestled. 

I'd like the Bennett signing, but not as Cody's opponent. But then why announce him if he's not coming into a splash. I mean he's not just going to be entered into over the budget BR. 

Stu Bennett would would be a good color commentator - he was injured back in his FCW days and they put him on CC and he was good. Has a distinct voice, a strong voice and seemed to be a natural.

Edit- Doing my own homework they even teamed - 



> Barrett then formed a partnership named "The Lords of Darkness" with Stardust,[131] leading to a tag team match at SummerSlam, where they were defeated by Neville and actor Stephen Amell, when Neville pinned Barrett for the win.[132] The night after SummerSlam, Stardust turned on Barrett for costing him the match, thus disbanding their tag team.[131] After a short hiatus, Barrett returned on the 28 September episode of Raw, attacking Neville and Stardust.


Also Chris Jericho was Wade Barrett's mentor/pro on the first season of NXT. They could play off this and have Bennett as Jericho's muscle.


----------



## Death Rider

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoilers for Cody's opponent. They posted this and then deleted it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: a spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously this is huge. He's the most misused wrestler of the last decade and will be a cornerstone of AEW if he's in it for the long term.
Click to expand...




Spoiler:  spoiler



As a Barrett fan you are seriously overhyping him.

Interesting to see him out of retirement. He was fun as a GM in defiant wrestling for a time


----------



## Buster Cannon

*Re: Chris Jericho on disgruntled WWE stars signing with AEW*

Good. If they hire every WWE castoff,they're just going to be a luxury version of Impact. So yeah no Tye Dillengers or Alexander Wolfe types.

Same goes for the females. They need to be picky. No Maria Kannelis or Gail Kim. And the transgendered ones too. Nyla Rose,WTF? She *must* be awesome like Aja Kong because she looks like the last shit I took. Bring in someone that looks like Chanel Santini and go from there. You want to be big time,look like it.


----------



## Chrome

:wow at it possibly being Stu Bennett. Definitely one of the most wasted talents in WWE this decade, be interesting to see how he does in AEW. Give us some Bad News Bennett segments please. :jbutler


----------



## DGenerationMC

Dammit, why didn't I think of Marty Scurll's dad?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> Spoiler:  spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> As a Barrett fan you are seriously overhyping him.
> 
> Interesting to see him out of retirement. He was fun as a GM in defiant wrestling for a time


I'm not overhyping him at all. He has top tier mic skills, charisma, presence, he can be funny and serious, great look, good ring skills.

He's a likable version of HHH.

Jericho, Omega, Bennett, Moxley, Punk

That's a dream main event scene right there.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Cody vs Aldis thrIIIce in a lifetime :rock1:vince$


----------



## patpat

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I'm not overhyping him at all. He has top tier mic skills, charisma, presence, he can be funny and serious, great look, good ring skills.
> 
> He's a likable version of HHH.
> 
> Jericho, Omega, Bennett, Moxley, Punk
> 
> That's a dream main event scene right there.


this! but you know I think we don't give a lot of importance to mic skill and presence. people like the rock made their career's on this! the rock actually sucks in the ring but his presence, charisma , creativity made him the great one. and Barrett has everything he needs in the ring, not everyone needs to be Shawn Micheals. definitely a great get, unexpected, he was wasted, I hope he uses this platform to become bigger than ever. 
now Moxley and punk needs to stop playing princess and come! 
like punk did a poor performance in another martial art competition, he is not gonna succeed there, I hope he bcomesback. could you imagine a stable made of punk, moxley and Barrett and Jericho as heel taking on the elite!? 




i nut!


----------



## The Wood

shandcraig said:


> Em i the only one that doesnt have my balls dipped in chocolate over Codys partner ? This was the same problem with TNA fans, Can people calm down lol. Its all fun and games playing a story and seeing who it will be but the way people act towards it if it was 10 of the top actors combined people would still be let down.
> 
> 
> Dont over hype yourselves brothers !! I still say its Dustin but someone said hes under contract still


People are allowed to be as excited as they want, lol. This is not TNA. 

That being said, I don’t want Bennett in the role. Way too much WWE stank for me. He’d go into the Jake Hager basket.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Pretty sure that Bennett photo is an old WWE one?

Looks fake.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

The Wood said:


> People are allowed to be as excited as they want, lol. This is not TNA.
> 
> That being said, I don’t want Bennett in the role. Way too much WWE stank for me. He’d go into the Jake Hager basket.


They're not going to find anyone better than Bennett out there. He's a total package veteran with the experience of working in front of big crowds on live TV. Not wanting someone to be brought in just because they were in another company is dumb.


----------



## Boldgerg

MrEvans said:


> Pretty sure that Bennett photo is an old WWE one?
> 
> Looks fake.


Looks just as fake as the Enzo Amore one.


----------



## The Wood

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> They're not going to find anyone better than Bennett out there. He's a total package veteran with the experience of working in front of big crowds on live TV. Not wanting someone to be brought in just because they were in another company is dumb.


It all depends on context. I’m a big proponent for bringing in stars. But I’m also a fan of them not making themselves look bush league. Yes, I know Wade Barrett had potential that was squandered, but you can say that about almost all of the roster. You can also say that he did get numerous championships and a King of the Ring. He was pushed enough that it’s a little bit “his fault.”

Barrett was less than the sum of his parts. A great talker, solid in the ring, good size, passable look, legit background. Somehow he felt like a fart in a church for a lot of his run. Never bad, just there. 

Maybe he’d be a revelation in AEW? I’d rather see him brought in low, or in a peripheral role, then see if he catches on as a complete package guy. I wouldn’t push him like that out the gate. 

The idea someone had of him being Jericho’s associate is not a bad one.


----------



## Chan Hung

If it's Bad News Stu that be sweet!!!


----------



## DoolieNoted

Come join the DARK SIDE!


----------



## Erik.

I know it's likely fake.

But my god, I would love Wade Barrett in AEW.

Whenever a thread comes up in the WWE section about wasted talent, Barrett is ALWAYS in my top 5 wasted talents since I started watching wrestling 29 years ago. 










LORD STU BENNETT.

:mark:

Also, I'm not sure why anyone would be disappointed with the reveal. But that's morons who believed they'd announce someone like Ambrose or Punk when Cody isn't even MAIN EVENTING the damn show. They're not going to bring in the big names just for them to go on before Omega and Jericho.

I'd take Bennett over Goldust or Aries any day of the week.

Though I am not sure how "GOLD" or "Personal" fit into Stu Bennett.


----------



## Death Rider

Erik. said:


> I know it's likely fake.
> 
> But my god, I would love Wade Barrett in AEW.
> 
> Whenever a thread comes up in the WWE section about wasted talent, Barrett is ALWAYS in my top 5 wasted talents since I started watching wrestling 29 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LORD STU BENNETT.
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Also, I'm not sure why anyone would be disappointed with the reveal. But that's morons who believed they'd announce someone like Ambrose or Punk when Cody isn't even MAIN EVENTING the damn show. They're not going to bring in the big names just for them to go on before Omega and Jericho.
> 
> I'd take Bennett over Goldust or Aries any day of the week.
> 
> Though I am not sure how "GOLD" or "Personal" fit into Stu Bennett.


I would say it is more people overhyping Barrett. It is a good name and yeah easily better then aries. Goldust would be cool just due to the family thing but Barrett is a good addition even if he is not great in the ring. Now as a manager I would be very hyped for


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

welp, there it is.


----------



## Erik.

As predicted from the first time they teased it.

So I'm not too disappointed.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Lol its Goldust. What a massive fucking letdown.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## RiverFenix

I dig it.

This should be the storyline where after Cody wins, he takes on the name Rhodes again.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Well, damn.

I'll take Ol' Dustin. Like the story and it's probably a stronger one than any of the other possibilities. Gimme some Bunkhouse Brawl/Bullrope old-school emotional brawling and this should be great. Gotta make up for their feud in WWE. Two blonde crimson masks like Dusty and Flair.

:mark: I'm pumped :mark:


----------



## rbl85

The new face paint looks good


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> I would say it is more people overhyping Barrett. It is a good name and yeah easily better then aries. Goldust would be cool just due to the family thing but Barrett is a good addition even if he is *not great in the ring*. Now as a manager I would be very hyped for


This mentality from smarks that you need to do 100 flips and kick out of 20 finishers a match to be a good wrestler is killing the industry. The indie scene is swarming with those geeks. WWE is swarming with those geeks.

Wade oozes charisma. The guy is just badass. We need people like him in wrestling again.


----------



## Erik.

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I dig it.
> 
> This should be the storyline where after Cody wins, he takes on the name Rhodes again.


That'd be wise.

Something quite cool about Cody continuing Dustys legacy by fighting his brother in the promotions first ever match. I am sure their father is looking down and very proud.


----------



## Chrome

So much for Stu lol. But from a storytelling perspective, this is the best match they can do. I like the idea of Cody taking on the Rhodes name again after beating Dustin.


----------



## Boldgerg

Well, that's shit. Knew it'd be a huge disappointment the second they said they'd be announcing it tonight on a youtube video.


----------



## patpat

I expected better but it's ok, it's a great storytelling particularly if it's forthe Rhodes name lol


----------



## NastyYaffa

A big time Dustin Rhodes match in 2019 :mark:

Blessed. By far my most awaited match up on the show now.


----------



## Erik.

Chrome said:


> So much for Stu lol. But from a storytelling perspective, this is the best match they can do. I like the idea of Cody taking on the Rhodes name again after beating Dustin.


Agreed.

:lol :lol :lol at anyone thinking it would a huge drawing name for a mid card match against someone they have no history with. 

Leave that shit for when the TV is in place.


----------



## patpat

I was first disappointed 
*watches the video! 
Why shit its gonna be great hahaha also even tho it disappoint me I am happy that they show a care for making sense and storytelling, not everything needs to be flashy. Also if anything big has to happens it will be at the Vegas show


----------



## Ace

So Goldust is done with WWE lol? Didn't he say those reports were BS?

I do hope AEW sign Wade Barrett, he's a fantastic uppercard talent who would strengthen the top of the card.


----------



## Erik.




----------



## Death Rider

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would say it is more people overhyping Barrett. It is a good name and yeah easily better then aries. Goldust would be cool just due to the family thing but Barrett is a good addition even if he is *not great in the ring*. Now as a manager I would be very hyped for
> 
> 
> 
> This mentality from smarks that you need to do 100 flips and kick out of 20 finishers a match to be a good wrestler is killing the industry. The indie scene is swarming with those geeks. WWE is swarming with those geeks.
> 
> Wade oozes charisma. The guy is just badass. We need people like him in wrestling again.
Click to expand...

OK thanks for the anti-indy rant. I have read it a million times before. I like Barrett but he ain't great in the ring. Nor has he been wrestling recently either as far as I know. I like plenty of guys who don't do flips. I never said he was a bad signing at all just that he ain't great in the ring. Please name some classic wade Barrett matches.


----------



## Chrome

Ace said:


> So Goldust is done with WWE lol? *Didn't he say those reports were BS?*
> 
> I do hope AEW sign Wade Barrett, he's a fantastic uppercard talent who would strengthen the top of the card.


To be fair, I think Ross and Jericho were denying AEW's existence late last year after the trademark filings. So AEW knows how to work people lol.


----------



## patpat

Guys seriously watch the video, they do great video package shit made it look like a huge deal actually. 
And like I said , they ain't announcing the biggest shit right now.
If that's how they treat their TV product then its gonna be great, like I was really meh about it. But shit, the change in music when Dustin goes from praising him to depicting him as a bastard, the way they filmed his face changed. Good job


----------



## Chrome

Dustin's also debuting some black and red facepaint look too, so that should be pretty sweet.


----------



## ElTerrible

I find it hard to sell this match the way they went about it. Basically Cody gave Dustin a pity contract (?), cause he´s family and then decided to waste a Premium PPV slot (?) to wrestle him. Such a storyline needs to be build up, where Cody gives Dustin a pity family contract, but Dustin only slowly realizes this by Cody´s actions. 

Given that Goldust is really not a PPV seller, I think it would have made a lot more sense to keep the opponent secret. Then have Goldust attack the planned mystery opponent and insert himself into the match instead. Goldust is bitter his little brother didn´t even call him to offer him a job, so now he´s going to ruin AEW. 

Maybe they can actually spin this the other way. Have Cody replace Dustin last minute with a better surprise opponent. Then Dustin can say: _for months you were begging me to help you with this match, with the PPV and now that you found this better option, you just dump me like I´m trash. _ 

Kickstart their family feud like that. That´s actually not a bad plan.


----------



## Desecrated

If Dustin rolls back the years, that match should be so much better than anything else that was on the market for Cody. Wrestle like the grumpy kid he managed perfectly in WCW and we could see Dustin deliver Cody's career best match to date.


----------



## rbl85

Except that Double or Nothing is not really a PPV

Also i think it's just a one off.


----------



## Chan Hung

One thing they could do with Dustin Rhodes being there is maybe bring in somebody like Bad News Barrett or someone else to help him win and continue the feud longer ..meh you never know that's what could happen still or if not that's fine

Yeah I saw that it is actually really cool and I think this is going to be a really good match and let's be honest here this will definitely attract casual people who are disgruntled from wrestling and have a Nostalgia of the good old WCW days with the Rhodes'

Sorry for the double post I guess I shall add that I think this is going to be a really good match and let's be honest here this will definitely attract casual people who have a Nostalgia of the good old WCW days with the Rhodes'


----------



## patpat

ElTerrible said:


> I find it hard to sell this match the way they went about it. Basically Cody gave Dustin a pity contract (?), cause he´s family and then decided to waste a Premium PPV slot (?) to wrestle him. Such a storyline needs to be build up, where Cody gives Dustin a pity family contract, but Dustin only slowly realizes this by Cody´s actions.
> 
> Given that Goldust is really not a PPV seller, I think it would have made a lot more sense to keep the opponent secret. Then have Goldust attack the planned mystery opponent and insert himself into the match instead. Goldust is bitter his little brother didn´t even call him to offer him a job, so now he´s going to ruin AEW.
> 
> Maybe they can actually spin this the other way. Have Cody replace Dustin last minute with a better surprise opponent. Then Dustin can say: _for months you were begging me to help you with this match, with the PPV and now that you found this better option, you just dump me like I´m trash. _
> 
> Kickstart their family feud like that. That´s actually not a bad plan.


 bro don't think about the contract or all of that, that's the point where we drop all that shit and go straight into the kayfabe world. I don't need to understand the why and how. The children of dusty fighting for his legacy is more than enough, I dont even care if he is a ppv seller or not. Why? Because it's an emotional and historical moment , and aew needs to start writing it's own story! Not just buy big names.


----------



## The Wood

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> This mentality from smarks that you need to do 100 flips and kick out of 20 finishers a match to be a good wrestler is killing the industry. The indie scene is swarming with those geeks. WWE is swarming with those geeks.
> 
> Wade oozes charisma. The guy is just badass. We need people like him in wrestling again.


That's not what anyone has said though, lol. You're making a hasty generalization in order to justify another extreme point. Just because Barrett doesn't do 100 flips and kick out of 20 finishers doesn't mean he's a good wrestler either. He's not bad -- he's got a place in wrestling -- but there's a reason he was never compelling enough in any sort of consistent sense to justify a main event push. They did try, and a lot of the stuff he did up top was...just there. 



Ace said:


> So Goldust is done with WWE lol? Didn't he say those reports were BS?
> 
> I do hope AEW sign Wade Barrett, he's a fantastic uppercard talent who would strengthen the top of the card.


I hope they sign him too. He's got a lot to bring to the table in a certain position.


----------



## RiverFenix

Omega vs Jericho
Penta/Fenix vs Young Bucks
PAC vs Hangman
Cody vs Dustin Rhodes


----------



## Donnie

:fuckyeah Rhodes brothers fighting at the first PPV of a brand new company, which is also being booked by a Rhodes. Full circle 

That production quality was Hollywood stuff. Holy shit, if AEW can keep it up for their TV and PPV's :banderas


----------



## Boldgerg

Why did they bleep out "bitch"? They've had no issue with swearing before.

It's not a big deal in terms of swearing itself, but I want them to be TV-14, I want them to work without the restrictions of a PG certification and be able to be grittier.


----------



## Chrome

Donnie said:


> :fuckyeah Rhodes brothers fighting at the first PPV of a brand new company, which is also being booked by a Rhodes. Full circle
> 
> That production quality was Hollywood stuff. Holy shit, if AEW can keep it up for their TV and PPV's :banderas


And if they end up on TBS, it would really be full circle


----------



## Erik.

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Omega vs Jericho
> Penta/Fenix vs Young Bucks
> PAC vs Hangman
> Cody vs Dustin Rhodes


You've missed potentially the best match on the card.

SCU vs. OWE.


----------



## TD Stinger

That video announcing Dustin was really well done. Gave great insight, whether real or fabricated for the sake of the match, to Dustin and how he feels towards Cody. I hope to hear a rebuttal from Cody soon.

As for the match you know they will script and plan the perfect match for them despite any limitations Dustin may have. And I will say years ago, when many had casted him off, he came back for a run with Cody and had some of the best matches of his career. So now years later, I have no doubt he can do that again 1 more time.


----------



## RiverFenix

Boldgerg said:


> Why did they bleep out "bitch"? They've had no issue with swearing before.
> 
> It's not a big deal in terms of swearing itself, but I want them to be TV-14, I want them to work without the restrictions of a PG certification and be able to be grittier.


I think this is the good compromise - on BTE they spam "Fuck" and even drop the ol MF now on occasion and it's almost cussing for the sake of doing so. Bleeping it out still allows the realism of the "script" without being overdone or alienating viewers with a stricter rating. 

It's a helluva lot better than having grown men talking about "going to kick your butt".


----------



## The Wood

The video was _really_ good. Lol at them bleeping out "Stardust." Obviously it's for trademark reasons, but I like the way it's like a dirty word.


----------



## Erik.

Yeah - the Double or Nothing videos have been exquisite throughout all 13 episodes.

I believe Steve Yu is the main guy producing these, he also produced "The Resurrection of Jake the Snake" I believe and that was an incredible documentary. If they can translate that onto live television each week, they really are on to a winner and are going to be providing us with something totally different to what those over at WWE are doing (as they've told us they would).

They really do a good job of getting you invested (Fucking ONE promo and I'm hyped for a Cody/Dustin match in 2019) - I'm invested in many things just through the Double or Nothing YouTube videos. If they can figure a way of doing the same when they have live television, seriously they're on to a winner.


----------



## MC

Erik. said:


> You've missed potentially the best match on the card.
> 
> SCU vs. OWE.


Given OWE's investors have dropped out and CIMA and Co are leaving, I'll say it's going to be SCU vs Strong Hearts (CIMA’s stable). Which could still be some of his best Chinese trainees such as Gao Jingjia or Duan Yingnan or they might just the more established guys like T-Hawk/Lindaman/The Rascalz.


----------



## Donnie

Chrome said:


> And if they end up on TBS, it would really be full circle


:banderas HARD TIMES for the Rhodes family would be over, Chrome.


----------



## Chrome

Cody vs Darth Maul confirmed....


----------



## Chan Hung

Aew is filling in all the perfect gaps that need to be done production-wise and The roster looking pretty diverse I think they're actually doing a great job and I think we're going to be pleasantly surprised as we get closer to television time


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Chris Jericho on disgruntled WWE stars signing with AEW*

The dudes asking to be released already have their next move lined up. They're not leaving hundreds of thousands on the table to try their hand at indie wrestling. All those asking for their release have connections to AEW Executive VP's. Only one who doesn't could be Sasha Banks, and she's just really self confident in herself.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Chris Jericho on disgruntled WWE stars signing with AEW*

He's right honestly, right now I think AEW has like 44 people on the roster atm, and I feel like even that might be too much. 35-40 would be the sweet spot imo. Someone like Tye Dillinger is probably better off in Impact or ROH.


----------



## Donnie

It's funny how AEW has 4 "old" stars in Jericho, Daniels, CIMA, and now Dustin. Yet 3 of the 4 can all still go in the ring (Cool Dad tries hard but he's old and slow) they can still help sell feuds and help elevate the young stars. They're actually an integral part of the company. 

AEW are going about things the right way thus far, and I'm :mark to see how they keep it up.


----------



## RiverFenix

I know folks here are digging the Dustin red and black facepaint but I'm not feeling it. I think he could have just wrestled sans paint as Dustin Rhodes. But I guess maybe he is more than that and embracing the paint and bodysuit - as it sort of is in the storyline. He mentions how he had to break free and go his own path away from the Rhodes name (as Goldust) and how Cody is doing that now. If Dustin is doing the half face - it could be the duality of both carving his own path while also understanding that he was always a Rhodes and embraces both.


----------



## Erik.

Chrome said:


> Cody vs Darth Maul confirmed....


Well the graphics have certainly improved over the last few months :mark:


----------



## Donnie

Chrome said:


> Cody vs Darth Maul confirmed....




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119753878147338240


----------



## Chan Hung

I agree that not every disgruntled employee of WWE is going to be a big star or success it's all a risk some will be big While most won't also add some already mentioned their roster is getting pretty big as it is so they have to be kind of careful


----------



## shandcraig

Its obvious we're going to get a storyline of dustin coming out behind the paint andbeing the true him as the duatin character with no paint. Could be a great storyline for him. Thats why they did the half face as hes pealing back the layers


----------



## Erik.

*Re: Chris Jericho on disgruntled WWE stars signing with AEW*

Unless they are a unique talent with a skill-set that's needed on the roster or it's someone they can bring in for deep storyline purposes, they shouldn't be looking at anyone in WWE.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Never been a Barrett fan. Can't stand his promos, and he's just ok in the ring. I have however always been a Dustin/Goldust fan, and always felt he had more to offer than we had seen. So this announcement has me :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark big time.

And a little :sodone:sodone:sodone


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: Chris Jericho on disgruntled WWE stars signing with AEW*

Is Jericho in charge to some capacity backstage? Besides The Elite and Meltzer who are credible sources on what AEW will and won't do?


----------



## The Wood

So many subtleties to the Dustin video. With hopefully only two hours to fill and some ambitious minds, they will work out the way best to fully flesh out stories in a way that WWE just _can’t_ even if they wanted to.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

*Re: Chris Jericho on disgruntled WWE stars signing with AEW*

That's good. Some people could be better off in other companies. AEW shouldn't be a garantee for any and everyone in WWE who leave there.


----------



## shandcraig

That dustin video was epic. All the depth this company is wanting to fill with legit compelling characters. Not watered down and full of emotion is going to be epic 


Does anyone know what the weekly sjow will be be rated? Pg ? M? 14?


----------



## The Wood

shandcraig said:


> That dustin video was epic. All the depth this company is wanting to fill with legit compelling characters. Not watered down and full of emotion is going to be epic
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what the weekly sjow will be be rated? Pg ? M? 14?


No one knows, but the rating isn’t super-important. In my opinion, anyway. Guys seem to be dropping some “asses” and innuendo, and I imagine they are going to go with violence with a context, so it might be more than PG, but they’d be smart to make it as accessible as possible with grown men getting into fights.


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> That dustin video was epic. All the depth this company is wanting to fill with legit compelling characters. Not watered down and full of emotion is going to be epic
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what the weekly sjow will be be rated? Pg ? M? 14?


I don't think it necessarily matters what the weekly show is rated. WCW was always PG and they had compelling characters and gritty storylines.


----------



## shandcraig

Ya i dont care but just feels like they wanna go a more realistic way instead of everything coming off cute soft and over produced.

Which i feel is important


----------



## RiverFenix

The DoN production will likely be the "Proof of Life" TBS/TNT is looking for. Done with in house AEW production crew and not ROH employees. 

Was the Apple Guy sent to Dustin's ranch or is that another story still? Was this Dustin vid the to be continued part?


----------



## Chrome

I'm guessing TV-14 will be the rating, but you can get away with a fair amount of stuff in PG, so they can always go that route as well. If you've got great storylines and characters and they're putting on great matches, the rating really isn't too important tbh.


----------



## Erik.

Chrome said:


> I'm guessing TV-14 will be the rating, but you can get away with a fair amount of stuff in PG, so they can always go that route as well. If you've got great storylines and characters and they're putting on great matches, the rating really isn't too important tbh.


This.

There's nothing wrong with a PG rating and they can get away with a lot of stuff. The reason WWE doesn't tend to push the envelope on what they can do within PG is because of sponsors.

AEW doesn't have that worry. As long as they're getting viewers, that's all that'll matter.


----------



## The Wood

Yeah, DoN and these sorts of hype videos are going to be the proof that Turner needs. That and interest from other networks spurning things forward.


----------



## RiverFenix

Are Sky and Kiss the only two African American male wrestlers signed?


----------



## Erik.

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Are Sky and Kiss the only two African American male wrestlers signed?


I believe so.

Though rumours are that the tag team 'Private Party' will be signing for them and they're both African American.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

They should go with TV-14. Even though you can get away with quite a bit on PG TV perception is still important.


----------



## Life010

Holy shit the production on that video and the promo from Dustin, I'm loving this so far and if AEW continues this it's going to be amazing.
This what you get when you don't script every promo (Vince take a note)


----------



## AEW on TNT

*?????????????


https://imgur.com/CZYdLo5*


----------



## Raye

AEW on TNT said:


> *?????????????
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/CZYdLo5*


Fan made lol


----------



## AEW on TNT

Raye said:


> Fan made lol


its gotta be, I was fooled


----------



## Chan Hung

Donnie said:


> Chrome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cody vs Darth Maul confirmed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119753878147338240
Click to expand...

Wow that is a nice graphic


----------



## virus21




----------



## deathvalleydriver2

These promos have been amazing. Way better than corny WWE


----------



## headstar

*Re: Chris Jericho Comments on How Long He Has Left in Wrestling; Disgruntled WWE superstars heading to AEW*

Jericho says this now, but I have a feeling Dixie Carter 2.0 (Tony Khan) will just end up signing even bums like Corbin and Mahal when they get future endeavored.

AEW is already creating fake knock off versions of WWE wrestlers. They have a fake Miz (MJF), a fake ****** Nia Jax (Nyla Rose), a fake Bayley (Kylie Rae), etc.

Reminds me of how TNA would copy WWE.


----------



## Hephaesteus

*Re: Chris Jericho Comments on How Long He Has Left in Wrestling; Disgruntled WWE superstars heading to AEW*

Id say Jericho is probs a messenger for AEW telling people don't quit expecting a job here.


----------



## Buster Cannon

*Re: Chris Jericho Comments on How Long He Has Left in Wrestling; Disgruntled WWE superstars heading to AEW*



headstar said:


> AEW is already creating fake knock off versions of WWE wrestlers. They have a fake Miz (MJF), a fake ****** Nia Jax (Nyla Rose), *a fake Bayley (Kylie Rae)*





















DAMN,she's much easier on the eyes too. Nice.


----------



## Versatile

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Are Sky and Kiss the only two African American male wrestlers signed?


I was wondering when somebody was going to mention that...


----------



## V-Trigger

Holy shit that Dustin promo.


----------



## ElTerrible

patpat said:


> bro don't think about the contract or all of that, that's the point where we drop all that shit and go straight into the kayfabe world. I don't need to understand the why and how. The children of dusty fighting for his legacy is more than enough, I dont even care if he is a ppv seller or not. Why? Because it's an emotional and historical moment , and aew needs to start writing it's own story! Not just buy big names.


If I don´t think about the how and why I could have continued watching WWE. 

I expect the in-ring product, characters and the promos will be more grown up and better overall, but GOOD storystelling is fundamental to every boom period of wrestling.


----------



## Donnie

AEW should do showcase matches on TV, and only have two or three "real" matches each week. Make the wrestlers and the matches feel special when they happen, instead of already having seen them wrestle half dozen times on TV. 

Also, bring back the CONTROL CENTER'S for PPV's. Build the matches every week with promos, so we can care about the entire card instead of just the top matches.


----------



## patpat

Cm punk is back to wrestling 
He appeared at an indy show wearing a shirt and a ninja mask. That's exactly how he said he would make his return like fuck......:lol 
So he is basically on the market I think , they should absolutely get him if it's not already the case.....


----------



## The Masked Avenger

patpat said:


> Cm punk is back to wrestling
> He appeared at an indy show wearing a shirt and a ninja mask. That's exactly how he said he would make his return like fuck......:lol
> So he is basically on the market I think , they should absolutely get him if it's not already the case.....


I can see him signing or has already signed but they aren't going to mention it until Jericho is standing over a lifeless Kenny Omega at the end of DoN. Cult of Personality hits and Punk comes out and challenges Jericho. That's when Moxley lays Punk out with a chair shot to the back. End of PPV.


----------



## Buhalovski

If they manage to sign both Ambrose and Punk and they debut them on Double or nothing that would be the beginning of something really big. I really doubt its happening though, I think Dean is most likely taking a break from wrestling.


----------



## Stetho

I really hope this is the kind of promos we'll have on AEW. This is money.
The goofy stuff is fine for youtube videos but this is the serious tone that will make it work on TV.


----------



## roadkill_

I wonder if they'll get TV signed before the PPV. And if they don't how much will be riding on it being a success.


----------



## Jonhern

Erik. said:


> This.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with a PG rating and they can get away with a lot of stuff. The reason WWE doesn't tend to push the envelope on what they can do within PG is because of sponsors.
> 
> AEW doesn't have that worry. As long as they're getting viewers, that's all that'll matter.


Of course they have that worry, they need sponsors or the show makes no money. The issue will be which sponsors, wwe went to pg to get the big sponsors like car companies that they have today instead of having to settle for stuff like Stacker two or in wcw case slim Jim. DoN is going to be what initial sponsors will buy into so likely why they have started bleeping out curse words.


----------



## patpat

headstar said:


> Jericho says this now, but I have a feeling Dixie Carter 2.0 (Tony Khan) will just end up signing even bums like Corbin and Mahal when they get future endeavored.
> 
> AEW is already creating fake knock off versions of WWE wrestlers. They have a fake Miz (MJF), a fake ****** Nia Jax (Nyla Rose), a fake Bayley (Kylie Rae), etc.
> 
> Reminds me of how TNA would copy WWE.


 calling kylie Rae a fake bayley proves that wwe audience are very ignorant of what happens outside the wwe. The kylie character actually happened BEFORE bayley appeared , she is been training with Booker t for years and has been doing her smily kylie gimmick for years. Bailey's character is that she is a fan leaving her dream, kylie's character is that she is the best woman wrestler in the world which is why she smiles all the time and is positive, it's supposed to come from her confidence. And she can actually turn into a badass mofo ass whooping bitch when she starts losing, not "I dont want to hit people with a kendo stick" bayley. Just because she smiles and looks nice means she is bayley. Her "pikachu" gimmick existed before bayley.


----------



## roadkill_

Jonhern said:


> Of course they have that worry, they need sponsors or the show makes no money. The issue will be which sponsors, wwe went to pg to get the big sponsors like car companies that they have today instead of having to settle for stuff like Stacker two or in wcw case slim Jim. DoN is going to be what initial sponsors will buy into so likely why they have started bleeping out curse words.


WWE went public too.


----------



## SparrowPrime

Save Ambrose for a different event. Punks return alone will break the internet. Dont put all the eggs in a basket. Space out the debuts.

I'd like too see Punk debut at the end of Double or Nothing by attacking Jericho (after he stands tall over Omega). Have Jericho vs. Punk at Fight for the fallen at the start of the Best of 3 matches. Match 2 would be their August PPV. Match 3 would be All In 2. I'd save the Ambrose debut until All In 2 after he debuts and costs Jericho the match. Sets up Jericho/Moxely to start the Fall/TV show. Leaves Punk to start feuding with Kenny or Cody in the Heavyweight Title picture.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Chris Jericho Comments on How Long He Has Left in Wrestling; Disgruntled WWE superstars heading to AEW*



headstar said:


> Jericho says this now, but I have a feeling Dixie Carter 2.0 (Tony Khan) will just end up signing even bums like Corbin and Mahal when they get future endeavored.
> 
> AEW is already creating fake knock off versions of WWE wrestlers. They have a fake Miz (MJF), *a fake ****** Nia Jax (Nyla Rose)*, a fake Bayley (Kylie Rae), etc.
> 
> Reminds me of how TNA would copy WWE.


You can be wrong. That's fine. But the bold is like, ah, hard to find suitable words. How in the hell is Nia Jax transexual? In what way is Nyla Rose copying Nia? Also having a problem with lack of originality in PRO-WRESTLING of all things must require mental gymnastics suitable for Olympics. Considering Kylie Rae started before Bayley and you think the Miz is an original character, and in what way is MJF even copying his shtick to begin with? Give people time to grow and perform before you start with this nonsense.

What a fyre festival of a post.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Erik. said:


> I believe so.
> 
> Though rumours are that the tag team 'Private Party' will be signing for them and they're both African American.


Those two guys are insane. I'd love to see that in AEW.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

Erik. said:


> I don't think it necessarily matters what the weekly show is rated. WCW was always PG and they had compelling characters and gritty storylines.


PG has always been an excuse, like when people excuse a show for being crap by saying "it's just for kids" ignoring all the good or even great children's entertainment that's been made over the years.


----------



## patpat

nxt is pg and it doesn't stop it from being awesome...


----------



## NXT Only

Punk has to debut at All In 2. That’s the only way to do it.


----------



## llj

It's never about the age rating when it comes to good programming. I could name many of the WWE's major issues and almost none of them involve not being "edgy" enough. All I want is booking to have relevance, things to have some of sense to the proceedings, and for people to not get "buried" after losing a single title match or feud.


----------



## shandcraig

llj said:


> It's never about the age rating when it comes to good programming. I could name many of the WWE's major issues and almost none of them involve not being "edgy" enough. All I want is booking to have relevance, things to have some of sense to the proceedings, and for people to not get "buried" after losing a single title match or feud.


of course but wwe is extrmely over senstive. Every single word is wrote for a wrestlers promo. How the hell can someone else write what some character they did not create has to say.. 


Everything is over produced and fussed with and everything comes off as over pretty and cute in that company. You cant create fire when u act like that


----------



## Vic

People legit complaining about TV rating guidelines in wrestling like it’s fucking 2008:lmao. PG was never why WWE became shit, piss poor writing and garbage booking was the end all be all, end of story. Stop making excuses to cover for that trash.


----------



## Stetho

It's not making excuses. It's just that the latest most appealing wrestling shows (LU and NJPW) wouldn't have worked the same with a PG rating.


----------



## Vic

Stetho said:


> It's not making excuses. It's just that the latest most appealing wrestling shows (LU and NJPW) wouldn't have worked the same with a PG rating.


Those shows know how to book a competent product the tv rating means dick. It is most certainly an excuse. As per the fact that WWE can still pull good shit out of their asses like nothing if they wanted and have.


----------



## SparrowPrime

Does anyone know if Dustin will be sticking around as a Backstage producer past DON, similar to what Billy Gunn is doing?


----------



## Beatles123

Stetho said:


> It's not making excuses. It's just that the latest most appealing wrestling shows (LU and NJPW) wouldn't have worked the same with a PG rating.


Have you seen CHIKARA?


----------



## shandcraig

Based off dustins video i sense its building to a character change storyline for dustin as a wrestler. And im sure he will work backstage after


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz

I really like that Rhodes promo video.


----------



## Stetho

Vic said:


> Those shows know how to book a competent product the tv rating means dick. It is most certainly an excuse. As per the fact that WWE can still pull good shit out of their asses like nothing if they wanted and have.


Didn't say it's litteraly impossible to have a fine TV PG wrestling. Just that it can makes it good-er with a bit of an edge. 
I'm not one to think NXT is the bestest thing in the world and the wrestling I like(d) the most couldn't get a PG rating, but to each his own I guess!


----------



## Boldgerg

Khan needs to get his wallet out for Punk. Absolute game changer.


----------



## patpat

Boldgerg said:


> Khan needs to get his wallet out for Punk. Absolute game changer.


 I mean it all depends on punk. I am pretty sure Khan would give him a shit lot of money.


----------



## V-Trigger

Boldgerg said:


> Khan needs to get his wallet out for Punk. Absolute game changer.


*[WOR] "CM Punk was Tony Khan's first pick. Before Jericho, before the Bucks, before anyone"*

Meltzer went on to say that clearly CM Punk doesn't want any serious commitments to pro-wrestling at this moment because he's being offered substantial sums to return to the ring.


----------



## Erik.

No doubt this is Dustin's swansong.

Hopefully he's in a backstage role too. An absolute fountain of wrestling knowledge who will only want to help others. Considering AEWs goal sees to be to create their own stars and a lot of these guys are going to need continuous improvement to make it to the top of their game, I can't think of many gettable people for AEW than Dustin Rhodes in that respect.






I always think of this video of Dustin helping Ronda with something simple as a side headlock. Anyone who has had the privilege of working with him directly in the ring will know how safe of a worker he is and anyone in the back who learns from him in future will be better for it


----------



## V-Trigger

Private Party, Leva Bates (Blue pants) and Peter Avalon officially signed.

Marty teased at the end. His contract probably ends at the end of the month.


----------



## michael_3165

Boldgerg said:


> Khan needs to get his wallet out for Punk. Absolute game changer.


Like Angle was to TNA in 2006?


----------



## RiverFenix

A 3-6 month run for Punk in AEW would be all it needed. It just needs the initial hype and interest it would bring - no long term commitment or relationship necessary. Punk could stick it to Vince and pay any legal bills/finding in an easy AEW run. 

Punk vs Omega is the end of stint pay-off match to main event a AEW PPV.


----------



## Oracle

Marty for sure will show up at DON in some capacity.

Gotta say they are building a nice little roster so far. 

Female division still needs some work


----------



## Oracle

Pretty sure i read his contract with ROH finishes up this month?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

V-Trigger said:


> Private Party, Leva Bates (Blue pants) and Peter Avalon officially signed.


Not a fan of Leva Bates at all but she's friend's with Kenny so not a shock that she'd be used.



V-Trigger said:


> Marty teased at the end. His contract probably ends at the end of the month.


Didn't it say Dead Friend #1? Isn't that Adam Cole? Even though we know he isn't leaving NXT.


----------



## Erik.

Definitely like the look of everything I've seen from Private Party, so definitely a good addition. Marty was always going to sign, good friends with those involved and contract running down. I think he still has dates with ROH until sometime in June though. 

That was probably the best BTE episode in quite a while. It's not even "Road to Double or Nothing" yet I still managed to get hyped up for the PPV just by watching. 

In fact it gets me excited for AEW in general. "It's the inmates running the asylum. It's WCW!" made me laugh too :lol

Getting down to signing Harper, Ambrose and Emma would be good moves.


----------



## Sin City Saint

Erik. said:


> Definitely like the look of everything I've seen from Private Party, so definitely a good addition. Marty was always going to sign, good friends with those involved and contract running down. I think he still has dates with ROH until sometime in June though.


Conflicting reports about wether he is signed until the end of the year or just until the end of April. He’s currently advertised for ROH’s shows in May (maybe he just signed an extension for a couple weeks though). Would love to see him at DON (maybe as an unadvertised surprise).


----------



## roadkill_

I can't see why a billionaire would cough up a (rumored) 'high 8 figure' budget for a new wrestling company and not bring in at least one major name to the roster. Basic speculation towards accumulation. I'm certain of it; hands have already been shaken, papers already signed. With Punk, with someone else, who knows. Probably in time for TV, assuming the rumors of Turner are true.

As for Turner, I understand now why this is happening (if it is them). Cord cutting is running through TV like aids. They're panicking and one of their only remaining plays is live TV. Serial live TV is back in demand among the bean counters, I'm sure this is why AEW is getting so much traction.


----------



## Erik.

El Taco said:


> Conflicting reports about wether he is signed until the end of the year or just until the end of April. He’s currently advertised for ROH’s shows in May (maybe he just signed an extension for a couple weeks though). Would love to see him at DON (maybe as an unadvertised surprise).


He's also advertised for 2 shows at the beginning of June.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis

Erik. said:


> In fact it gets me excited for AEW in general. "It's the inmates running the asylum. It's WCW!" made me laugh too :lol
> 
> Getting down to signing Harper, Ambrose and Emma would be good moves.


The WCW 2.0 was hilarious. So glad that they are self aware and not in a bubble.

However, I think that Emma has dug in with ROH.


----------



## TD Stinger

Erik. said:


> Getting down to signing Harper, Ambrose and Emma would be good moves.


I've said what I've said already about Ambrose. Harper would be great because they could use a good big guy on their roster. But he's also someone I'd like to see work for some smaller companies or even some place like NJPW and work his cred back up before going to somewhere like AEW.

I think Tenille will end up in AEW. The stars just seemed to be aligned for it with her not re-signing with ROH and appearing on BTE. Though at the same time, I could see her in Impact also and hell, wouldn't really shock me at all if she ends up back in WWE.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120433604356710403


----------



## Joe Goldberg

The way these idiots are acting on Twitter, I won't be surprised if this shuts down after one year and Khan needs to get his shit together, Fulham got relegated even after they spend a fair amount of money on Transfers.


----------



## Beatles123

Joe Goldberg said:


> The way these idiots are acting on Twitter, I won't be surprised if this shuts down after one year and Khan needs to get his shit together, Fulham got relegated even after they spend a fair amount of money on Transfers.


what are you referring to?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

I really hope AEW doesn't do this lame ass face vs face workrate handshake bullshit. There needs to be clear faces and heels.


----------



## Beatles123

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I really hope AEW doesn't do this lame ass face vs face workrate handshake bullshit. There needs to be clear faces and heels.


 ....they....arent? Where are you seeing that?


----------



## Jokerface17

Joe Goldberg said:


> The way these idiots are acting on Twitter, I won't be surprised if this shuts down after one year and Khan needs to get his shit together, Fulham got relegated even after they spend a fair amount of money on Transfers.




:facepalm

Fulham didn’t get man city money and didn’t sign any big names. They are in a rebuilding stage. And comparing soccer and wrestling is like comparing apples and bananas


----------



## Donnie

:mj2 Joey Ryan, and Martin are coming in 

Got to take the good with the bad, or in this case very bad, I guess.


----------



## The Wood

michael_3165 said:


> Like Angle was to TNA in 2006?


When they signed Vince Russo the same week? When they kept playing in the same small building in front of the same non-paying fans? TNA was one constant fuck-up. It's not fair to compare something that isn't fucking up (yet) to it. This is going to be much closer to WCW than TNA, and it's a completely different environment to when WCW was actually around. In addition to that, I'm fairly certain that all the people involved in AEW have read The Death of WCW. 



roadkill_ said:


> I can't see why a billionaire would cough up a (rumored) 'high 8 figure' budget for a new wrestling company and not bring in at least one major name to the roster. Basic speculation towards accumulation. I'm certain of it; hands have already been shaken, papers already signed. With Punk, with someone else, who knows. Probably in time for TV, assuming the rumors of Turner are true.
> 
> As for Turner, I understand now why this is happening (if it is them). Cord cutting is running through TV like aids. They're panicking and one of their only remaining plays is live TV. Serial live TV is back in demand among the bean counters, I'm sure this is why AEW is getting so much traction.


I think they'll go after the stars they can get. I'm sure they tried with Styles, Nakamura, The Usos, etc. Do we know what Orton is doing yet? Goldberg was always rumored, so I'm not counting him out. Punk seems "likely" to me, as well. I just can't see him staying away from a wrestling venture with this much potential scope and this much money to throw around. They'll probably get Moxley and they already have Jericho and Jim Ross. 



Donnie said:


> :mj2 Joey Ryan, and Martin are coming in
> 
> Got to take the good with the bad, or in this case very bad, I guess.


Not a big fan of either guy, especially Ryan. Hopefully when they get to TV, his lack of appeal will manifest itself in the ratings and they'll quickly drop him.


----------



## patpat

Donnie said:


> <img src="https://i.imgur.com/5QlRq1R.png" border="0" alt="" title="mj2" class="inlineimg" /> Joey Ryan, and Martin are coming in
> 
> Got to take the good with the bad, or in this case very bad, I guess.


 was this confirmed already?.......
And meh Joey will be nothing more than a low card act, he isnt talented and seeing how they are shaping their shows, they are basically setting up his failure....


----------



## roadkill_

The Wood said:


> I think they'll go after the stars they can get. I'm sure they tried with Styles, Nakamura, The Usos, etc. Do we know what Orton is doing yet? *Goldberg was always rumored*, so I'm not counting him out. Punk seems "likely" to me, as well. I just can't see him staying away from a wrestling venture with this much potential scope and this much money to throw around. They'll probably get Moxley and they already have Jericho and Jim Ross.


I wouldn't pursue Goldberg. He'll demand a lot of money, to squash whoever, for minimal appearances. A total mark who may not realize what year we're currently in, I'm not sure they need that. They don't wanna go down the TNA 2010 route of bringing in dinosaurs with huge baggage. I think the likes of Goldberg and Hogan should be blacklisted until this fed finds its feet at the very least.

While not as big a name, someone like Ryback would be a better buy. Just as an example.


----------



## Erik.

Can't they just use Joey Ryan as some sleazy manager?

Please.


----------



## The Wood

roadkill_ said:


> I wouldn't pursue Goldberg. He'll demand a lot of money, to squash whoever, for minimal appearances. A total mark who may not realize what year we're currently in, I'm not sure they need that. They don't wanna go down the TNA 2010 route of bringing in dinosaurs with huge baggage. I think the likes of Goldberg and Hogan should be blacklisted until this fed finds its feet at the very least.
> 
> While not as big a name, someone like Ryback would be a better buy. Just as an example.


Goldberg is a star. One of the biggest names in wrestling, even to this day. His return actually helped spike Survivor Series a few years back. No one really affects change in this era, so it should be noted. 

Of course he'll want a lot of money for minimal appearances and to squash no-marks. I don't see why that is a bad thing. It gives them another guy to make action figures of and to get eyeballs for their product -- something Ryan Reeves is just not going to do. Besides, you don't bring in Reeves to lose either. If I had to have a guy destroying shit, I'll take the guy that isn't nutter-butter insane and actually means something in the industry. 



Erik. said:


> Can't they just use Joey Ryan as some sleazy manager?
> 
> Please.


That would be fine. Doing my mental bargaining, I don't mind Ryan with the gimmick of being a sleazy promoter who used to pay women to touch his dick, but his shit isn't going to fly in AEW, where he is in over his head.


----------



## Donnie

Erik. said:


> Can't they just use Joey Ryan as some sleazy manager?
> 
> Please.


:mj2 I wish 

There's a tiny part of me that can't wait for him to wrestle on TV, just because I want to see the reaction from everyone who now sees how fucking awful he is.


----------



## patpat

I am 100% sure Joey wont do his dick thing , they aitn putting that on TV and it doesn't fits the tone settled by the double or nothing only promo we have yet. 
He will either be a low card comedy act ( without the dick stuff because it ain't passing on TV) or some kind of manager. In both cases no one will give a shit and he will fail. Or he can actually repackaged his character and actually be some kind of wrestling freddy mercury. He either get good or disappear at this point


----------



## Erik.

Joey being some sleazy manager who's segments are all based out of the arena in some sort of warehouse where he has a makeshift office would be perfect for me. Change his gimmick a bit to show that he has a shit load of dodgy money and have him sell to his clients that he can take them to the top because cream always rises. 

Throw in some Lucha Underground type television production and make those segments a bit gritty but with a hint of comedic wit and just keep him off live television until he's in a match putting other guys over or in the corner for one of his women and we're good.

A bit like the Cueto scenes on LU.










Just make it seem really sleazy and grungy - like only Joey Ryan and sleazy women would want to be there.

Want to make it sleazier? Screw the warehouse and just make him be an old school night club owner with his office deep in the back.


----------



## Booooo

Joey Ryan would pass well as being some kinda Boogie Nights 70's pornstar gimmick lol


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Donnie said:


> :mj2 Joey Ryan, and Martin are coming in
> 
> Got to take the good with the bad, or in this case very bad, I guess.


Martin as in, Marty Scurll? Sign me up for that.

And Joey Ryan. Meh. I don't love him. Don't hate him. He's pretty hit or miss. He does have to tone down some of the antics and alter his gimmick a bit if he's gonna be a contributor to the brand. I do like the idea of using him as some sleazy, knock-off manager. That could be fun.


----------



## patpat

where are the AEW titles? 
GIVE US SOMETHING!


----------



## V-Trigger

Marty was announced for Best of the Super Jrs so dunno if the tease was him.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Circling back around to the hoss convo, I'd love if they picked up The End (Odinson & Parrow) in AEW's tag division.


----------



## looper007

One of the many talent's of AEW signing Hikaru Shida, she does this stage play called MAKAI, once a month that is like a rock show, Stage play, Wrestling, Martial Arts all mixed into one. Here's she's fighting pro wrestler and UFC fighter Syuri Kondo, who also was tag champ with Shida on the Joshi scene. WWE's Asuka also took part in the early years.

The more I see on Shida, the more I see big star potential in her.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

I like Goldberg, but I hope they don't use him in a talent capacity. It would be a shame if they made the same mistake WCW did by relying on older talent. It's unsustainable.


----------



## Even Flow

Angle & Undertaker are off Starrcast II



> The Undertaker will no longer be appearing at Starrcast II. And neither will Kurt Angle.
> 
> Per usual in pro wrestling, the card is subject to change. This time it’s due to the burgeoning war between All Elite Wrestling and WWE, with the first battle centered around Starrcast.
> 
> Starrcast is the wrestling convention created by popular podcast host Conrad Thompson, which ran its first event in September in conjunction with “All In” and is centering its second iteration around AEW’s “Double or Nothing” show in Las Vegas next month. Though is not directly affiliated with any promotion, Starrcast II does feature many of AEW’s stars.
> 
> The featured talent at Starrcast is still overflowing with legends, but it is a blow to lose The Undertaker, especially after announcing he would be part of the event.
> 
> The Undertaker was officially booked and a deposit was made before an announcement was made on February 14 for his Starrcast meet-and-greet appearance. The response was overwhelmingly positive, except at the WWE offices in Stamford, Connecticut.
> 
> “The announcement went wide and viral,” said Thompson. “I was told it had gotten WWE’s attention and that Vince McMahon texted The Undertaker about the appearance. ’Taker’s representation, which is a company called Get Engaged, called to tell me, ‘WWE says he can’t do it.’”
> 
> Ultimately, Get Engaged returned the deposit to Thompson.
> 
> “I had a friend discuss the situation with Vince McMahon, and I was assured the ‘heat’ wasn’t on me or my event but rather that The Undertaker shouldn’t be doing personal appearances outside of WWE,” said Thompson. “I was assured that damages would be covered, a suitable replacement offered, or some sort of compromise to make everyone happy.”
> 
> Replacing The Undertaker is an impossible task, but that has not stopped Thompson from making an attempt.
> 
> “I suggested Vince McMahon, Hunter, or Stephanie McMahon,” said Thompson. “And I said I would donate 100 percent of the proceeds to Conor’s Cure and match the donation personally, which would turn a negative into a positive for everyone involved.”
> 
> Thompson was informed that McMahon would not allow any main roster replacements, so he set his sights on Shawn Michaels.
> 
> Michaels was originally set to be booked for the event, but backed out before signing because of the close proximity of Starrcast and AEW.
> 
> The new plan, internally, was to have Michaels replace Undertaker, and then team him with Scott Hall to provide commentary, followed up with a photo-op, for the 25th anniversary of their WrestleMania X ladder match for the Intercontinental title.
> 
> Thompson has yet to hear back on an official word about booking Michaels. In March, WWE released its own video of Michaels and Hall discussing their legendary ladder match on the WWE Network.
> 
> “I asked to keep Kurt Angle and announce Shawn Michaels as the replacement for The Undertaker,” said Thompson. “I offered to book everyone ‘through the office.’. I wanted to play by the rules but I felt like I already had, since each of these guys were actively marketing themselves for outside appearances via booking agents or their own social media. I have checked in daily for a week now and nothing is changing.”
> 
> Thompson is not the only one who has had a booking with The Undertaker suddenly change.
> 
> Kenny McIntosh’s U.K.-based Inside The Ropes had been promoting “Rise of The Taker” for the end of April and a multi-city tour was sold out. The idea behind the event was for a Q&A with The Undertaker, along with a meet-and-greet, pictures, and autographs. But McIntosh recently announced that The Undertaker was no longer allowed to do the Q&A, and instead would be replaced by Mick Foley.
> 
> The Undertaker will still be signing autographs and meeting fans at the Inside The Ropes event (while he won’t be appearing at all at Starrcast). The Undertaker and Kurt Angle both signed new WWE contracts, and WWE is exercising its right to withhold talent from any events deemed not in the company’s best interests.
> 
> But Thompson, who booked and announced both talents for Starrcast, has a legitimate gripe that neither will be appearing.
> 
> “I had an agreement in place with the talent,” said Thompson. “Without exception, I dealt directly with the talent or their management, they set their terms, and I complied. First class travel accommodations were made and marketing was done. Now, thanks to the influence of WWE, the performers are missing out on substantial income and the fans are being punished.”
> 
> With or without replacements from WWE, Thompson still expects Starrcast to be a success.
> 
> “I’m continuing my search for rare meet-and-greets and unique experiences for Starrcast,” said Thompson. “We have announced a very rare appearance from Tatsumi Fujinami and we’re working on another Japanese legend. We’ve got at least a couple more surprise names fans may not see coming in the next several days, and I’m most proud of ‘The Roast of Ric Flair,’ which is going to be extremely big.”


https://www.si.com/wrestling/2019/0...s-update-undertaker-kurt-angle-double-nothing


----------



## Cas Ras

Erik. said:


> Marty was always going to sign, good friends with those involved and contract running down.
> ...
> Getting down to signing Harper, Ambrose and Emma would be good moves.


Yep. According to Meltzer Scurlls contract is up in autumn of this year (and he is close to them).

The Roh TV episode where Tenille got written off (backstage attack by Bully Ray) aired this week and she said some weeks ago she's a free agent starting in April.
So I assume after this week her future commitments may be announced, unless she is planed as a surprise at an event. I hope she successfully recovered from the surgery/injury and disease and will get signed.


----------



## patpat

The poster looks FUCKING LEGIT! shit looks beautiful.


----------



## The Wood

For those who think Vince isn’t fretting this, check out that Starrcast story. Babyfaces AEW and Conrad though. 

My biggest concern now is that Vince offers Turner WWE programming on the cheap to undercut AEW getting a deal with visibility. It would totally be a Vince move to suggest Turner pay, say, $25 million per hour, per year for a live Tuesday wrestling program. He’s got the roster for it.


----------



## Beatles123

People out here seriously hating on Marty. :lol GTFO


----------



## RiverFenix

Poster is missing Dustin Rhodes. Probably a bit overpriced. But if I was invested in the product and attending I might purchase it.


----------



## The Wood

Beatles123 said:


> People out here seriously hating on Marty. :lol GTFO


He's got potential, but he feels very mid-card and has major holes in his game.


----------



## Erik.

The AEW art department really is fucking killing it, aren't they?










That's a fucking awesome poster.


----------



## Beatles123

Beautiful! :lenny


----------



## patpat

Rock star omega! His best version is here baby! Love it


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Regarding no Undertaker and Angle at Starcast, I'd also be surprised if that senile old bastard let's Michaels go. But Scott Hall by himself wouldn't be a bad substitute. The guy can still talk and work a crowd better than most.


----------



## Joe Moore

Taker and Kurt are pros, used this whole thing as leverage for a nice new contract from WWE.


----------



## Erik.

Strikes me more of WWE just being their usual petty selves.


----------



## SparrowPrime

Can we please get a AEW sub forum now? Double or nothing thread, being the elite thread?? This general discussion thread is all over the place!!!

But either way, it's a shame that Undertaker and Angle were pulled from starrcast 2. But I get it though


----------



## Chrome

SparrowPrime said:


> Can we please get a AEW sub forum now? Double or nothing thread, being the elite thread?? This general discussion thread is all over the place!!!
> 
> But either way, it's a shame that Undertaker and Angle were pulled from starrcast 2. But I get it though


We talked about it in the staff forum, but decided it was too soon. Maybe around DON time....


----------



## Erik.

Yeah - agreed on the sub forum.

They haven't even had a TV deal officially confirmed, a weekly television name confirmed and we don't even know what belts they have or what they look like yet.

It seems reasonable for the sub-forum to be created when we actually have MORE information and when it starts getting towards crunch time for the company.


----------



## jacob sramek

Looks like Chris Van Vliet interviewed Tony Khan and it’s going up on his channel tomorrow. He said it’s 35+ minutes and talks about a tv deal and Khan’s 5 year plan with the company. I’m intrigued by this as Chris’ interviews are always great! ?


----------



## Buster Cannon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120836379737509889
Here we go....Conrad deliver us the goods,brother.


----------



## Beatles123

jacob sramek said:


> Looks like Chris Van Vliet interviewed Tony Khan and it’s going up on his channel tomorrow. He said it’s 35+ minutes and talks about a tv deal and Khan’s 5 year plan with the company. I’m intrigued by this as Chris’ interviews are always great! ?


that guy who works with that cuck Scampioli? Hard pass.

(If its who i think it is)


----------



## The Wood

I don't know what any of that means, but Chris van Vliet did a good one with Chris Jericho. I'm interested to hear Tony's perspectives, because he seems like a cool guy with a smart vision, even though sometimes he seems to circumvent the real point (not in a sinister way, just in a smart business way). I'd love for him to explain why now is a great time to go up against Vince (because that is what you're really doing), without simply deferring to some sort of "we listened to the fans" dodge. Because it is a great time given the TV deals, falling WWE ratings, WWE being committed to volume content and Vince about to be tied down to the XFL. But they seem very cautious about talking about what an opportune time it is for alternate programming with a clear focus.


----------



## Raye

Buster Cannon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120836379737509889
> Here we go....Conrad deliver us the goods,brother.


Hmm, new DON episode? Don't think it is, since one wasn't announced o_o wonder what it is. Hopefully he's not just referencing the Khan interview.

edit: nvm this isn't AEW related is it, confused Conrad with someone else for a sec


----------



## Beatles123

The Wood said:


> I don't know what any of that means, but Chris van Vliet did a good one with Chris Jericho. I'm interested to hear Tony's perspectives, because he seems like a cool guy with a smart vision, even though sometimes he seems to circumvent the real point (not in a sinister way, just in a smart business way). I'd love for him to explain why now is a great time to go up against Vince (because that is what you're really doing), without simply deferring to some sort of "we listened to the fans" dodge. Because it is a great time given the TV deals, falling WWE ratings, WWE being committed to volume content and Vince about to be tied down to the XFL. But they seem very cautious about talking about what an opportune time it is for alternate programming with a clear focus.


ah fuck, him, yeah, hes cool :harper


----------



## Erik.

Buster Cannon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120836379737509889
> Here we go....Conrad deliver us the goods,brother.


Starrcast II information, I take it


----------



## Jonhern

Beatles123 said:


> People out here seriously hating on Marty. :lol GTFO


Not everyone is going to like every wrestler just because they are part of a group lol. I don't care for marty myself, also could go without janella and ryan. But that is why you want to build a diverse roster, to get as many potential fans as you can.


----------



## Donnie

Marty is a goof cosplaying as a heel. His entire act is him doing all the heel tropes he can think of because he's unoriginal asshole.


----------



## roadkill_

Cody said they're interested in Luchasauras. Has a good look.


----------



## Erik.

He was Judas Devlin in NXT, wasnt he?

He was going to get called up to the Wyatt Family at one stage and then got injured, if I remember correctly.










He was also Vibora on Lucha Underground.


----------



## TD Stinger

Vibora is awesome. Luchasaurus is "meh." Obviously I know they are the same guy. But the presentation of Vibora and the mask was great. Luchasaurus just looks like a jacked up Delirious that can do some flippy shit. I'd look at him, but you have to get the presentation.

Marty whether people like it or not is a commodity that everyone wants from AEW, ROH, and NXT. I've said before that I don't like when he plays the heel role because he doesn't do anything to make fans boo him. But when he plays an Eddie Guerrero type babyface who acts like a dick sometimes but embraces that people love him, that's when he's at his best.


----------



## RiverFenix

I believe the former Judas Devlin also got caught up in the DeMott/Perv trainer drama.


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121043681027534850


----------



## Erik.

Well, I guess that was Conrads big news.

Great get for Starrcast.


----------



## Laughable Chimp

TD Stinger said:


> Vibora is awesome. Luchasaurus is "meh." Obviously I know they are the same guy. But the presentation of Vibora and the mask was great. Luchasaurus just looks like a jacked up Delirious that can do some flippy shit. I'd look at him, but you have to get the presentation.
> 
> Marty whether people like it or not is a commodity that everyone wants from AEW, ROH, and NXT. I've said before that I don't like when he plays the heel role because he doesn't do anything to make fans boo him. But when he plays an Eddie Guerrero type babyface who acts like a dick sometimes but embraces that people love him, that's when he's at his best.


I mean, I can definitely see face Marty being good like that but I do think he needs to keep goofy Marty as purely a face. As a heel, he needs to tone down the goofy shit and do something actually despicable and hateable. Otherwise, its a bit of a waste of The Villain gimmick imo.


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120794474219810816

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121059792762621952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121059882596171777

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121066477241679872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121078824207364096


----------



## Sin City Saint

Erik. said:


> He's also advertised for 2 shows at the beginning of June.


I think they’ve updated their listing again because now he’s only advertised for their first event in May (perhaps to drop the Six-Man Tag Titles?). Also, the match he’s advertised for is for the Six-Man Tag Titles. I’m thinking his deal is up at the end of the month (and that he might have agreed to do one more show to drop the titles with PCO & Brody King).


----------



## Raye

What I have faith in this company to do is to provide great character work/intriguing storytelling. You look at Luchasaurus and you say his runs as other characters were better, but I have faith AEW would be able to take his Luchasaurus character and make it good.

Ugh I hate that Impact has guys that I would love AEW to get. Specifically Kross and LAX.


----------



## looper007

Erik. said:


> Well, I guess that was Conrads big news.
> 
> Great get for Starrcast.


That alone is worth the ticket price alone.


----------



## patpat

I think aew is kinda gonna murder the other companies like Roh and tna, njpw if they want any chance to make a growth in us need to stop the roh deal and attach themselves with aew assap! If they do that, aew can be a great way for them to expend on the US market because right now Roh is a mess.


----------



## RiverFenix

Does Cody have interest in Luchasaurus or the wrestler behind the gimmick? I have to imagine it's the latter.


----------



## Beatles123

Donnie said:


> Marty is a goof cosplaying as a heel. His entire act is him doing all the heel tropes he can think of because he's unoriginal asshole.


Dont make me cut you, boi! :fuck


----------



## TheGoodCoach

Erik. said:


> He was Judas Devlin in NXT, wasnt he?
> 
> He was going to get called up to the Wyatt Family at one stage and then got injured, if I remember correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was also Vibora on Lucha Underground.


wasn't he also on Big Brother?


----------



## Erik.

TheGoodCoach said:


> wasn't he also on Big Brother?


Yeah, he finished 5th.

:lol


----------



## patpat

Tony Khan basically confirmed again that we shouldn't expect BTE on TV. While it might seem contradictory to what Kenny said. I think by BTE Tony meant the tone was gonna be darker and much more serious he also talked about the product being a lil edgy I think. When Kenny says the TV is gonna be like their internet stuff I think he is talking about how it is produced and put together. The video of cody vs Dustin screams BTE shit but with a serious tone. I think that's where they are heading.


----------



## Erik.

Well the production on the Road to Double or Nothing videos is excellent and they character build very well through them.

So if TV is anything like that, they'll be off to a good start.


----------



## Chrome

Erik. said:


> Well the production on the Road to Double or Nothing videos is excellent and they character build very well through them.
> 
> So if TV is anything like that, they'll be off to a good start.


Art team is fire too.....


----------



## shandcraig

Chrome said:


> Art team is fire too.....


not that it matters to me but im curious if they are using the same art team for the NFL team for AEW? I would assume a lot of the back end is joint with people that do the same job in the stadium where the office is. 


One thing though he said they will have good production and i guess that means things like art and camera crew which the NFL team would have in house.But what would be different is having a proper team for the stage sets. You dont really have that for a NFL team.


----------



## Chan Hung

Chrome said:


> Erik. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the production on the Road to Double or Nothing videos is excellent and they character build very well through them.
> 
> So if TV is anything like that, they'll be off to a good start.
> 
> 
> 
> Art team is fire too.....
Click to expand...

Wowwwww that's some amazing work!!!


----------



## Raye

I have a hunch, and I'm hoping that I'm right on this. Khan emphasized the importance of wins/losses and how they're going to matter. In my head, I was thinking, how can this possibly work? The flaw would be when a wrestler gets to a stat for example, 48/24. Right? At least for me that's a flaw. The reason I view it as a flaw is because statistically the percentages would start to suck eventually. It would also be odd for gimmick changes when they occur and it would also be odd for jobbers/lower card wrestlers.

The solution? Simple now that I've thought about it. A seasonal reset. Just like your NFL, NBA, etc seasons. Have a 2018-2019 season, 2019-2020 season, where the wins/losses reset. The storylines write themselves. Wrestlers strive for a new year to get on to a road of redemption. That way, it'll also be possible to change gimmicks without keeping the previous record. The seasonal reset would be after the biggest show of the year because that logically makes the most sense.

What do you guys think?


----------



## V-Trigger

AEW TV isn't going to be like BTE.


----------



## Stetho

There seems to be a kind of direction towards something really serious and sports oriented in some interviews but on the other hand, they've signed a lot of gimmick heavy characters who don't really fit in this mold at the moment. 
I hope everybody is really working the same direction in the back.


----------



## Erik.

What I got from that video is that they need to hire Chris van Vliet as backstage interviewer. 

Khan speaks very well. He's genuinely one of us. 

That's where AEW and TNA can't be compared. Carter had the money but had zero fucking clue on wrestling. Khan is a wrestling fan with the resources to be involved in something he really loves and surrounding himself with like minded people who like him, love the business and want to provide something new and fresh.


----------



## RiverFenix

Raye said:


> I have a hunch, and I'm hoping that I'm right on this. Khan emphasized the importance of wins/losses and how they're going to matter. In my head, I was thinking, how can this possibly work? The flaw would be when a wrestler gets to a stat for example, 48/24. Right? At least for me that's a flaw. The reason I view it as a flaw is because statistically the percentages would start to suck eventually. It would also be odd for gimmick changes when they occur and it would also be odd for jobbers/lower card wrestlers.
> 
> The solution? Simple now that I've thought about it. A seasonal reset. Just like your NFL, NBA, etc seasons. Have a 2018-2019 season, 2019-2020 season, where the wins/losses reset. The storylines write themselves. Wrestlers strive for a new year to get on to a road of redemption. That way, it'll also be possible to change gimmicks without keeping the previous record. The seasonal reset would be after the biggest show of the year because that logically makes the most sense.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Also they could relegate wrestlers down to a midcard title (like Euro Football)and promote top midcarders up after each season. Have something like top 10 singles wrestlers can only vie for the World Championship any given season. Winning matches against others in this grouping is worth more "Championship Points" than if they beat somebody not in the group (ie midcard). 

Also they could have a "March Madness" or KotR like single elimination Tournament for the midcard where the winner wins an automatic spot in the "Champions League" for the next year. 

AEW season runs from September to mid/end of May - like regular television show schedule. Come August they run the midcard tournament as a stand alone with no real storylines - just the tournament for the Championship Group spot. It could be an invitational, so more than just "contracted AEW" talent could participate. You could have a field of 32 even - it would take 31 matches to decide the winner.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*I am just excited by possibility of seeing pro wrestling back on Turner Networks. Wrestling built the Superstation after all. WHO GOIN 2 DA PAY WINDA GET DAT PLUNDAH & CLUBBERIN ON DA MUTHASHIP 605 ON DA SUPASTATION IF YOU WILLLLLLLLLLLLL*

*I also have been listening to the audiobook for Death of WCW and its making me more amped to see how these guys thrive and learn from the mistakes of both WCW and TNA to hopefully become Vince McMahon's first real competition since the Monday night wars.*


----------



## Boldgerg

I think some of you are taking this "wins and losses will matter" thing and little too far in terms of how it's going to work.

It's not going to be that there are leagues and promotions and relegations of wrestlers ffs. It just means that you won't have wrestlers who haven't been performing in kayfabe suddenly inserted into title feuds etc, and they will likely acknowledge peoples records more.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Boldgerg said:


> I think some of you are taking this "wins and losses will matter" thing and little too far in terms of how it's going to work.
> 
> It's not going to be that there are leagues and promotions and relegations of wrestlers ffs. It just means that you won't have wrestlers who haven't been performing in kayfabe suddenly inserted into title feuds etc, and they will likely acknowledge peoples records more.


This sounds more accurate. They don't want to devalue their titles by having guys go from jobber to champion overnight like WWE has been doing for awhile.


----------



## roadkill_

It's just baffling to me how AEW is simply not being discussed on r/squaredcircle.


----------



## virus21

roadkill_ said:


> It's just baffling to me how AEW is simply not being discussed on r/squaredcircle.


Is it very pro-WWE over there?


----------



## roadkill_

virus21 said:


> Is it very pro-WWE over there?


It seems to be. I mean, Tony Khan's YouTube interview... 44 upvotes, then buried. Meanwhile WWE jobber Instagram updates... jerkfest.

Some trillionaire who may end up with a mainstream Fed on Turner is not news now?


----------



## patpat

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Raye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a hunch, and I'm hoping that I'm right on this. Khan emphasized the importance of wins/losses and how they're going to matter. In my head, I was thinking, how can this possibly work? The flaw would be when a wrestler gets to a stat for example, 48/24. Right? At least for me that's a flaw. The reason I view it as a flaw is because statistically the percentages would start to suck eventually. It would also be odd for gimmick changes when they occur and it would also be odd for jobbers/lower card wrestlers.
> 
> The solution? Simple now that I've thought about it. A seasonal reset. Just like your NFL, NBA, etc seasons. Have a 2018-2019 season, 2019-2020 season, where the wins/losses reset. The storylines write themselves. Wrestlers strive for a new year to get on to a road of redemption. That way, it'll also be possible to change gimmicks without keeping the previous record. The seasonal reset would be after the biggest show of the year because that logically makes the most sense.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> Also they could relegate wrestlers down to a midcard title (like Euro Football)and promote top midcarders up after each season. Have something like top 10 singles wrestlers can only vie for the World Championship any given season. Winning matches against others in this grouping is worth more "Championship Points" than if they beat somebody not in the group (ie midcard).
> 
> Also they could have a "March Madness" or KotR like single elimination Tournament for the midcard where the winner wins an automatic spot in the "Champions League" for the next year.
> 
> AEW season runs from September to mid/end of May - like regular television show schedule. Come August they run the midcard tournament as a stand alone with no real storylines - just the tournament for the Championship Group spot. It could be an invitational, so more than just "contracted AEW" talent could participate. You could have a field of 32 even - it would take 31 matches to decide the winner.
Click to expand...

 fuck Ian in love with your system


----------



## patpat

roadkill_ said:


> virus21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it very pro-WWE over there?
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to be. I mean, Tony Khan's YouTube interview... 44 upvotes, then buried. Meanwhile WWE jobber Instagram updates... jerkfest.
> 
> Some trillionaire who may end up with a mainstream Fed on Turner is not news now?
Click to expand...

 it's a qwe place man 
I hate their random threads about the Instagram post of the wrestlers


----------



## shandcraig

People in here are indeed taking the win lose thing way to serious. He simply means it wont be forgotten and it will drive storylines. Nothing more nothing less. Thats the point of a lose so it drives one character to continue to want another shot.

Jericho and Kenny is a perfect example of exactly what he means by wins loses. Jericho wants to beat him after losing so bad. 


Also its very un likely its seasonal. If you listened to him simply said it wont be 5 days a week all year. you will be working through out but not nearly that much.


Thats why i made the comment about some people needing to calm down and stop acting like its a first date. Blowing every thing out of the water. So much of all if this is also subject to change and will change. Going to disappoint yourself with unrealistic business ideas

100 per they will try something and if it works it works if nit they will try something else


----------



## Boldgerg

shandcraig said:


> People in here are indeed taking the win lose thing way to serious. He simply means it wont be forgotten and it will drive storylines. Nothing more nothing less. Thats the point of a lose so it drives one character to continue to want another shot.
> 
> Jericho and Kenny is a perfect example of exactly what he means by wins loses. Jericho wants to beat him after losing so bad.
> 
> 
> Also its very un likely its seasonal. If you listened to him simply said it wont be 5 days a week all year. you will be working through out but not nearly that much.
> 
> 
> Thats why i made the comment about some people needing to calm down and stop acting like its a first date. Blowing every thing out of the water. So much of all if this is also subject to change and will change. Going to disappoint yourself with unrealistic business ideas
> 
> 100 per they will try something and if it works it works if nit they will try something else


Spot on.

Making it too sports orientated and regimented would take away from what professional wrestling is supposed to be as well.


----------



## shandcraig

Boldgerg said:


> Spot on.
> 
> Making it too sports orientated and regimented would take away from what professional wrestling is supposed to be as well.


Its going to be very competitive no denying . The rock vs stone cold was competitive so whats the difference ? they was also very very character driven . Its just not going to be watered down like other peeps

Its going to be much more deep story driven clearly than others. Its going to be very character driven 


its going to be one big balance of things and so when they say its one thing or another people think well thats it thats the brand. Its not going to be just like NJPW,It will have a wider range of feel to it


----------



## RiverFenix

I swear I remember Khan mentioning he's huge on statistics and analytics when it comes to players in football and he mentioned win and loss tallies for wrestlers being potentially a thing.


----------



## Erik.

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I swear I remember Khan mentioning he's huge on statistics and analytics when it comes to players in football and he mentioned win and loss tallies for wrestlers being potentially a thing.


I think that's more to do with their website. 

It'll have things on there full of statistics for each wrestler on the roster. Matches won, how many they've lost etc.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

I'm thinking they will highlight trends in folks win/loss records (ie 5-match win streak, lost 3 of last 4, etc.) as opposed to giving overall records. Overall records might get tricky when repackaging folks, etc.


----------



## shandcraig

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I swear I remember Khan mentioning he's huge on statistics and analytics when it comes to players in football and he mentioned win and loss tallies for wrestlers being potentially a thing.


he also mentioned statistics as part of what will help make this company succeed. has some media statistic driven company. This company is going to be entirely ran properly.Something tna did not do for 1 day,Coming from a huge TNA fan.


They have entire team behind running the back end properly.He said they will have good productions


----------



## Raye

There's no harm in discussing potential ideas/interesting ideas. That's what makes wrestling fun. The way you're telling us we're taking the win/loss record too far is the same way you're failing to think outside of the box and continue to possess a one-dimensional view. It's fun to speculate.

IT'S APRIL 25TH, we're officially one month away!


----------



## shandcraig

Raye said:


> There's no harm in discussing potential ideas/interesting ideas. That's what makes wrestling fun. The way you're telling us we're taking the win/loss record too far is the same way you're failing to think outside of the box and continue to possess a one-dimensional view. It's fun to speculate.
> 
> IT'S APRIL 25TH, we're officially one month away!


you're not getting my point. Chatting up any idea is fun and i do it. But taking every last word someone says and blowing it into the sky is not thinking logically. Half the shit these people are saying is a general idea that is just talked over. Sure he mentioned wins loses but its very un likely its going to be anything everyone is fired up about. It will be a lot less noticed than you think. If i was i would be sitting around watching wwe saying thats all we got and nothing else matters

Thats all im pointing out


So dont for a second tell me im thinking one denominational. I just know how conversation works, You dont lose your shit over every word


----------



## patpat

Wwe is about to take Joey Ryan 
THANK 
FUCKING GOD! I am praying for him to take the contract!


----------



## Raye

shandcraig said:


> you're not getting my point. Chatting up any idea is fun and i do it. But taking every last word someone says and blowing it into the sky is not thinking logically. Half the shit these people are saying is a general idea that is just talked over. Sure he mentioned wins loses but its very un likely its going to be anything everyone is fired up about. It will be a lot less noticed than you think. If i was i would be sitting around watching wwe saying thats all we got and nothing else matters
> 
> Thats all im pointing out
> 
> 
> So dont for a second tell me im thinking one denominational. I just know how conversation works, You dont lose your shit over every word


I don't think you know what the word denominational means lol. "If i was i would be sitting around watching wwe saying thats all we got and nothing else matters" <- not trying to start anything but this makes close to no sense in the English language lol.

Anyways, I'm not over-analysing every single word. They've literally *EMPHASIZED* the importance of wins/losses and Khan has stated several times his love for statistics. This isn't picking apart words and making assumptions, it's creating speculation off of given information. Whether it's as major or not as major as I speculate it to be is irrelevant, what matters is that it's definitely in the realm of possibility. So please, stop being ignorant because it doesn't align with your opinion or vision.


----------



## RiverFenix

patpat said:


> Wwe is about to take Joey Ryan
> THANK
> FUCKING GOD! I am praying for him to take the contract!


Trying to trick AEW into paying him more? Have to imagine Cody and Co would give him their blessing to take the deal if it's more than they'd reasonably offer. 

Weird he's all over BTE and not part of AEW contractually though.


----------



## patpat

Well I doubt aew is going out of their way to get Joey tho. If he has a wwe contract I guess they will let him go. Also it was never confirmed he would go to aew, just because he appears on BTE doesn't mean he will be there.


----------



## shandcraig

Raye said:


> I don't think you know what the word denominational means lol. "If i was i would be sitting around watching wwe saying thats all we got and nothing else matters" <- not trying to start anything but this makes close to no sense in the English language lol.
> 
> Anyways, I'm not over-analysing every single word. They've literally *EMPHASIZED* the importance of wins/losses and Khan has stated several times his love for statistics. This isn't picking apart words and making assumptions, it's creating speculation off of given information. Whether it's as major or not as major as I speculate it to be is irrelevant, what matters is that it's definitely in the realm of possibility. So please, stop being ignorant because it doesn't align with your opinion or vision.




i read it wrong as im reading it fast well doing other things. Thought you said dimension . As simple as that 

Im so sorry im arrogant because you feel the need to think my opinion is different and not value like yours. We can just stop at this insanity of a debacle right here between you and i. Carry on 


Anyone know what else has to be presented before BON ? Seems pretty set up now. I have a pretty decent seat so I'm looking forward to seeing these guys live for the first produced show!


----------



## Stetho

shandcraig said:


> you're not getting my point. Chatting up any idea is fun and i do it. But taking every last word someone says and blowing it into the sky is not thinking logically. Half the shit these people are saying is a general idea that is just talked over. Sure he mentioned wins loses but its very un likely its going to be anything everyone is fired up about. It will be a lot less noticed than you think. If i was i would be sitting around watching wwe saying thats all we got and nothing else matters
> 
> Thats all im pointing out
> 
> 
> So dont for a second tell me im thinking one denominational. I just know how conversation works, You dont lose your shit over every word


Meh, not really.
When a billionaire promoting a new company is letting some concepts/words/idea in the wild and it's repeated a few times, you'd better take it seriously. If he says in some interviews that he wants statistics to matter it's probably not just to have them on his website lol.


----------



## Jokerface17

patpat said:


> Wwe is about to take Joey Ryan
> THANK
> FUCKING GOD! I am praying for him to take the contract!




Wait wtf? Why did I miss?


----------



## Raye

patpat said:


> Well I doubt aew is going out of their way to get Joey tho. If he has a wwe contract I guess they will let him go. Also it was never confirmed he would go to aew, just because he appears on BTE doesn't mean he will be there.


Where in the world are you reading that WWE have signed Joey? Id be happy if they did lol I don't want to see him in AEW.


----------



## TD Stinger

The only news on the Joey Ryan stuff is that WWE has some interest and apparently it's as a coach, not really a performer.

And that's it. There hasn't been an offer made. We have no idea of Joey's interest. And it could ultimately mean nothing. I don't particularly care either way, but I don't think there's enough fuel to the fire yet.


----------



## patpat

Guys I dont want to sound like the dude that says the same shit all the time. But I watched kylie Rae's promos segment and goddamnit she is good. This girl is money 
Like real real fucking money! What they need now is a badass to counterbalance her. U think tenille would be perfect in that role. They can then echo each other.


----------



## Chrome

I don't think Joey goes there, but it tells how badly WWE wants to hoard talent if they're considering someone like him after scoffing at signing him for years.


----------



## Chan Hung

Iris Amicitia said:


> *I am just excited by possibility of seeing pro wrestling back on Turner Networks. Wrestling built the Superstation after all. WHO GOIN 2 DA PAY WINDA GET DAT PLUNDAH & CLUBBERIN ON DA MUTHASHIP 605 ON DA SUPASTATION IF YOU WILLLLLLLLLLLLL*
> 
> *I also have been listening to the audiobook for Death of WCW and its making me more amped to see how these guys thrive and learn from the mistakes of both WCW and TNA to hopefully become Vince McMahon's first real competition since the Monday night wars.*


Oh good times!!! The muthaship on Saturday Nights!!! Dusty Rhodes is the Bull of the woods LOL


----------



## Cas Ras

The rumour that Ryan got talked to by wwe is from the current Observer. I assume they simply do it to make AEW a bit nervous, trying out if they will go with a higher pay for him then. I expected WWE will go at some point on offensive to bring some trouble into AEW.

It would be golden if WWE accidental end up signing Ryan. Had the same reaction as pat.


----------



## Erik.

patpat said:


> Guys I dont want to sound like the dude that says the same shit all the time. But I watched kylie Rae's promos segment and goddamnit she is good. This girl is money
> Like real real fucking money! What they need now is a badass to counterbalance her. U think tenille would be perfect in that role. They can then echo each other.


I agree.

Kylie Rae really is good and her "Kylie Rae Special" is absolutely brilliant.

She's going to be a star.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

TD Stinger said:


> The only news on the Joey Ryan stuff is that WWE has some interest and apparently it's as a coach, not really a performer.
> 
> And that's it. There hasn't been an offer made. We have no idea of Joey's interest. And it could ultimately mean nothing. I don't particularly care either way, but I don't think there's enough fuel to the fire yet.


I read that they want/are interested in him in NXT, to perform at first and then coach. Same article said he's not interested because he's making more in the indies than he would in NXT. Personally I don't see it happening. I think it's another case of WWE trying to play keep-away.


----------



## Vic

Creatively Ryan would be a moron to accept the E deal.


----------



## patpat

Cas Ras said:


> The rumour that Ryan got talked to by wwe is from the current Observer. I assume they simply do it to make AEW a bit nervous, trying out if they will go with a higher pay for him then. I expected WWE will go at some point on offensive to bring some trouble into AEW.
> 
> It would be golden if WWE accidental end up signing Ryan. Had the same reaction as pat.


 bro no fucking way aew is going out of their way to get Joey. The dude is on their crew and hasn't been signed yet lol. When Kenny got free they jumped on him. Their interest in him isnt that high, he is a low card comedy act BUT if wwe can get him I am gonna be fucking happy. Because I saw sooo many people on reddit shitting on aew for "getting" Joey when he isnt even signed yet. Wwe getting him out of desperation would be the funniest shit ever.


----------



## fabi1982

Stetho said:


> Meh, not really.
> When a billionaire promoting a new company is letting some concepts/words/idea in the wild and it's repeated a few times, you'd better take it seriously. If he says in some interviews that he wants statistics to matter it's probably not just to have them on his website lol.


I just dont understand why everyone and their mother mentioning this "billionaire", Tony Khan is not a billionaire and his father will definitelly not invest billions into this story, he gave (if I remember correctly) 100million and wants to see what they can do with it. But no one in that company is a billionaire. period.


----------



## Jokerface17

fabi1982 said:


> I just dont understand why everyone and their mother mentioning this "billionaire", Tony Khan is not a billionaire and his father will definitelly not invest billions into this story, he gave (if I remember correctly) 100million and wants to see what they can do with it. But no one in that company is a billionaire. period.




Shahid Kahn is the owner, he’s a billionaire, so I think that counts as someone in the company being a billionaire.


----------



## Cas Ras

patpat said:


> Their interest in him isnt that high, he is a low card comedy act BUT if wwe can get him I am gonna be fucking happy. Because I saw sooo many people on reddit shitting on aew for "getting" Joey when he isnt even signed yet. Wwe getting him out of desperation would be the funniest shit ever.


I agree, but I always assumed Cody and Co want to get Ryan for networking reasons. He has booking influence on indies and is a founder of Meltzers beloved PWG. He's working with Elite together since a while too.

He must have some insider knowledge and embarrassing stories. And he's probably enough of a hack that he would tell WWE everything he knows to brag about it. It's probably no coincidence that WWE talking to him immediately made it to the media (when is that ever otherwise happening?), that guy will brag.

I could imagine that being the main reason WWE talked to him. Let's just hope it will somehow end with him being WWE signed  , but I think it will unfortunately not happen.


----------



## patpat

Ryan is just their friend, I doubt he has any kind of deadly info. I think you are thinking too much. 
The reason it made the media is because everyone and their mothers thought he was aew bound. Which he isnt 
Anyway jerocho said if Ambrose wants to be in wwe he would be welcomed. Seriously this guy can be much more....hope he comes


----------



## rbl85

patpat said:


> Ryan is just their friend, I doubt he has any kind of deadly info. I think you are thinking too much.
> The reason it made the media is because everyone and their mothers thought he was aew bound. Which he isnt
> Anyway jerocho said if Ambrose wants to be in *wwe *he would be welcomed. Seriously this guy can be much more....hope he comes


Someone is tired


----------



## Versatile

patpat said:


> Ryan is just their friend, I doubt he has any kind of deadly info. I think you are thinking too much.
> The reason it made the media is because everyone and their mothers thought he was aew bound. Which he isnt
> Anyway jerocho said if Ambrose wants to be in wwe he would be welcomed. Seriously this guy can be much more....hope he comes


Chris Jericho confuses me, he says that AEW doesn't want WWE stars but AEW is interested in CM Punk and Dean Ambrose who are WWE stars.


----------



## Chrome

Versatile said:


> Chris Jericho confuses me, he says that AEW doesn't want WWE stars but AEW is interested in CM Punk and Dean Ambrose who are WWE stars.


Think he meant they're not going to go after everyone who was a former WWE wrestler, like Tye Dillinger for example. They'll definitely go after big time guys like Punk and Ambrose though.


----------



## rbl85

Versatile said:


> Chris Jericho confuses me, *he says that AEW doesn't want WWE* stars but AEW is interested in CM Punk and Dean Ambrose who are WWE stars.


He never said that.

What he said was that (I think Khan also said it) they will be ok to take ex-WWE stars if and only if they think they can bring something good.


----------



## Erik.

Jericho just doesn't want AEW to be WWE's dumping ground.

That's Impact.


----------



## patpat

Versatile said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan is just their friend, I doubt he has any kind of deadly info. I think you are thinking too much.
> The reason it made the media is because everyone and their mothers thought he was aew bound. Which he isnt
> Anyway jerocho said if Ambrose wants to be in wwe he would be welcomed. Seriously this guy can be much more....hope he comes
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Jericho confuses me, he says that AEW doesn't want WWE stars but AEW is interested in CM Punk and Dean Ambrose who are WWE stars.
Click to expand...

 he never said they dont want any wwe guy
He said they arent going to hire just because you are a wwe guy and they will study case by case to see if you have anything to bring to the table. That's why tye dillinger isnt there. But a talent like punk or Ambrose isnt something you refuse.


----------



## The Wood

Chrome said:


> Think he meant they're not going to go after everyone who was a former WWE wrestler, like Tye Dillinger for example. They'll definitely go after big time guys like Punk and Ambrose though.


I think they're likely to go after quite a few former WWE talents, they just don't want to give off that vibe in case they can't convince them to jump over. I could see Tye Dillinger in the Battle Royal pretty easily. The biggest mistake they could do in regards to former WWE talent is take their buddies, overrate them, and give them pushes greater to what they were given in WWE. Shawn Spears should not be a main eventer in AEW.

Really glad to hear that Joey Ryan might be going to WWE. Really don't want to see him in AEW. Now, if only WWE could "snatch up" Eli Drake as well.


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121807854502121477


----------



## The Wood

Arn Anderson and Dean Malenko as agents in AEW would be a good grab for them. I've got a feeling that DDP is going to end up in that sort of role too. As for women, I'd like to see them make a play for Molly Holly and Gail Kim as agents.


----------



## heyman deciple

The Wood said:


> I think they're likely to go after quite a few former WWE talents, they just don't want to give off that vibe in case they can't convince them to jump over. I could see Tye Dillinger in the Battle Royal pretty easily. The biggest mistake they could do in regards to former WWE talent is take their buddies, overrate them, and give them pushes greater to what they were given in WWE. Shawn Spears should not be a main eventer in AEW.
> 
> Really glad to hear that Joey Ryan might be going to WWE. Really don't want to see him in AEW. Now, if only WWE could "snatch up" Eli Drake as well.


No Joey? No Eli? God forbid we have guys that can entertain us.


----------



## Donnie

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/2392256-will-i-even-enjoy-aew-over-wwe.html :cal :lmao 

Do you guys and girls think I, Donnie, will enjoy AEW


----------



## Chrome

https://411mania.com/wrestling/chris-jericho-on-an-aew-tv-show-were-gonna-be-announcing-very-soon/

Jericho saying the TV deal will be announced soon. TNT or TBS plz. :mark:


----------



## The Wood

heyman deciple said:


> No Joey? No Eli? God forbid we have guys that can entertain us.


If you want to go be "entertained" by those two hacks, go and watch them in WWE. Keep them out of the potentially good wrestling. Then everybody can be happy.


----------



## Diamond Joe

The Wood said:


> heyman deciple said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Joey? No Eli? God forbid we have guys that can entertain us.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to go be "entertained" by those two hacks, go and watch them in WWE. Keep them out of the potentially good wrestling. Then everybody can be happy.
Click to expand...

This is exactly the thinking that will put this company out of business

Do you not understand that if you’re going prime time on TNT you’re going to have to do more than send a bunch of flip flop artists out there to do dives for two hours?

Unless you want your rating to be in the 500k range and then get booted off the network in six months. 

Like it or not, they have two choices— 

appeal to the casual fans as well or be kicked off whatever TV they’re on and become another ROH.


----------



## rbl85

Diamond Joe said:


> This is exactly the thinking that will put this company out of business
> 
> Do you not understand that if you’re going prime time on TNT you’re going to have to do more than send a bunch of flip flop artists out there to do dives for two hours?
> 
> Unless you want your rating to be in the 500k range and then get booted off the network in six months.
> 
> Like it or not, they have two choices—
> 
> appeal to the casual fans as well or be kicked off whatever TV they’re on and become another ROH.


I don't think you need someone whose best weapon in the ring is his penis to appeal to the casuals.


----------



## The Wood

Diamond Joe said:


> This is exactly the thinking that will put this company out of business
> 
> Do you not understand that if you’re going prime time on TNT you’re going to have to do more than send a bunch of flip flop artists out there to do dives for two hours?
> 
> Unless you want your rating to be in the 500k range and then get booted off the network in six months.
> 
> Like it or not, they have two choices—
> 
> appeal to the casual fans as well or be kicked off whatever TV they’re on and become another ROH.


Um, except Joey Ryan and Eli Drake don't appeal to casual fans. How did TNA do with Eli Drake doing his bad Rocky Maivia impersonation as champion? How about Lucha Underground with Joey Ryan? The dick flip guy and low-rent Rocky are two acts AEW would be wise to avoid when trying to appeal to people with taste. 

Also, suggesting that they keep away from those two is not the synonymous with suggesting that they use only flip-flop acts. I've been on record numerous times in here suggesting that they try and go big and get actual stars like Goldberg, Lesnar and Orton. With one post, it's obvious you are trolling, but at least do it in a logical way.


----------



## rbl85

The Wood said:


> Um, except Joey Ryan and Eli Drake don't appeal to casual fans. How did TNA do with Eli Drake doing his bad Rocky Maivia impersonation as champion? How about Lucha Underground with Joey Ryan? The dick flip guy and low-rent Rocky are two acts AEW would be wise to avoid when trying to appeal to people with taste.
> 
> Also, suggesting that they keep away from those two is not the synonymous with suggesting that they use only flip-flop acts. I've been on record numerous times in here suggesting that they try and go big and get actual stars like Goldberg, Lesnar and Orton. With one post, it's obvious you are trolling, but at least do it in a logical way.


Cody said that they were looking for big guys because they don't only want "small" guys jumping everywhere.


----------



## Diamond Joe

The Wood said:


> Diamond Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly the thinking that will put this company out of business
> 
> Do you not understand that if you’re going prime time on TNT you’re going to have to do more than send a bunch of flip flop artists out there to do dives for two hours?
> 
> Unless you want your rating to be in the 500k range and then get booted off the network in six months.
> 
> Like it or not, they have two choices—
> 
> appeal to the casual fans as well or be kicked off whatever TV they’re on and become another ROH.
> 
> 
> 
> Um, except Joey Ryan and Eli Drake don't appeal to casual fans. How did TNA do with Eli Drake doing his bad Rocky Maivia impersonation as champion? How about Lucha Underground with Joey Ryan? The dick flip guy and low-rent Rocky are two acts AEW would be wise to avoid when trying to appeal to people with taste.
> 
> Also, suggesting that they keep away from those two is not the synonymous with suggesting that they use only flip-flop acts. I've been on record numerous times in here suggesting that they try and go big and get actual stars like Goldberg, Lesnar and Orton. With one post, it's obvious you are trolling, but at least do it in a logical way.
Click to expand...

It was obvious from your post and your condescending use of “entertainment” getting in the way of “good wrestling”, its pretty clear that you’ll have a conniption the minute they try to do something to appeal to the masses and get away from your precious five star matches. 

Regarding Joey and Eli, what evidence do you have that they don’t appeal to casual fans? You don’t have any, because their exposure so far has been on small irrelevant network that most people don’t get/pay attention to in companies that won’t have the type of legitimacy AEW will.

Finally, your crocodile tears about supposed “trolling” says quite a bit as well.


----------



## Death Rider

Diamond Joe said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diamond Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly the thinking that will put this company out of business
> 
> Do you not understand that if you’re going prime time on TNT you’re going to have to do more than send a bunch of flip flop artists out there to do dives for two hours?
> 
> Unless you want your rating to be in the 500k range and then get booted off the network in six months.
> 
> Like it or not, they have two choices—
> 
> appeal to the casual fans as well or be kicked off whatever TV they’re on and become another ROH.
> 
> 
> 
> Um, except Joey Ryan and Eli Drake don't appeal to casual fans. How did TNA do with Eli Drake doing his bad Rocky Maivia impersonation as champion? How about Lucha Underground with Joey Ryan? The dick flip guy and low-rent Rocky are two acts AEW would be wise to avoid when trying to appeal to people with taste.
> 
> Also, suggesting that they keep away from those two is not the synonymous with suggesting that they use only flip-flop acts. I've been on record numerous times in here suggesting that they try and go big and get actual stars like Goldberg, Lesnar and Orton. With one post, it's obvious you are trolling, but at least do it in a logical way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was obvious from your post and your condescending use of “entertainment” getting in the way of “good wrestling”, its pretty clear that you’ll have a conniption the minute they try to do something to appeal to the masses and get away from your precious five star matches.
> 
> Regarding Joey and Eli, what evidence do you have that they don’t appeal to casual fans? You don’t have any, because their exposure so far has been on small irrelevant network that most people don’t get/pay attention to in companies that won’t have the type of legitimacy AEW will.
> 
> Finally, your crocodile tears about supposed “trolling” says quite a bit as well.
Click to expand...

Eli Drake ain't all that. They have plenty of guys better then him promo wise imo. Joey Ryan is fine but he is a comedy wrestler so I highly doubt he would draw loads in.


----------



## Donnie

Next ROAD TO video is coming out at 6:05 :done :done :banderas

I see you, CODY


----------



## Vic

Diamond Joe said:


> This is exactly the thinking that will put this company out of business
> 
> Do you not understand that if you’re going prime time on TNT you’re going to have to do more than send a bunch of flip flop artists out there to do dives for two hours?
> 
> Unless you want your rating to be in the 500k range and then get booted off the network in six months.
> 
> Like it or not, they have two choices—
> 
> appeal to the casual fans as well or be kicked off whatever TV they’re on and become another ROH.


Eli Drake is overrated as fuck legit only TNA stans give a shit about the guy he’s no “must sign” talent by any means. Also flip flop artist? Go back to watching WWE with that idiotic mentality.


----------



## Diamond Joe

Vic said:


> Diamond Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly the thinking that will put this company out of business
> 
> Do you not understand that if you’re going prime time on TNT you’re going to have to do more than send a bunch of flip flop artists out there to do dives for two hours?
> 
> Unless you want your rating to be in the 500k range and then get booted off the network in six months.
> 
> Like it or not, they have two choices—
> 
> appeal to the casual fans as well or be kicked off whatever TV they’re on and become another ROH.
> 
> 
> 
> Eli Drake is overrated as fuck legit only TNA stans give a shit about the guy he’s no “must sign” talent by any means. Also flip flop artist? Ho back to watching WWE with that idiotic mentality.
Click to expand...

Yes.... flip flop artists. And mark my words, if they go on TNT thinking that all they need to do is put out 5 star matches with all the Indy darlings.... they’ll be off TV faster than you can say “dive”.

This thing only takes off if they diversify they’re presentation to include things that will appeal to people who aren’t already watching.

Quote me in that one.


----------



## Vic

Diamond Joe said:


> Yes.... flip flop artists. And mark my words, if they go on TNT thinking that all they need to do is put out 5 star matches with all the Indy darlings.... they’ll be off TV faster than you can say “dive”.
> 
> This thing only takes off if they diversify they’re presentation to include things that will appeal to people who aren’t already watching.
> 
> Quote me in that one.


That doesn’t mean fucking Eli will be one of those people:mj4. Especially considering most of the wrestling world gave no fucks when TNA fired him. Sorry if your feelings are hurt :draper2. 

Edit: Also you saying indy darlings while putting over Drake is mind bogglingly hilarious.


----------



## Diamond Joe

Vic said:


> Diamond Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.... flip flop artists. And mark my words, if they go on TNT thinking that all they need to do is put out 5 star matches with all the Indy darlings.... they’ll be off TV faster than you can say “dive”.
> 
> This thing only takes off if they diversify they’re presentation to include things that will appeal to people who aren’t already watching.
> 
> Quote me in that one.
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn’t mean fucking Eli will be one of those people<img src="https://i.imgur.com/PTgSHgD.png" border="0" alt="" title="Jordan" class="inlineimg" />. Especially considering most of the wrestling world gave no fucks when TNA fired him. Sorry if your feelings are hurt <img src="http://i.imgur.com/7KU7Fqx.png" border="0" alt="" title="Draper" class="inlineimg" />.
> 
> Edit: Also you saying indy darlings while putting over Drake is mind bogglingly hilarious.
Click to expand...

What’s mind boggling and hilarious is you absolutely cannot distinguish between the people that currently watch non-WWE wrestling and the fans AEW is going to need to bring in to succeed.

As far as nobody caring about Eli leaving TNA.... nobody cares about TNA period. They’re as irrelevant as possible. They air on twitch FFS. 

Ironically their final downfall started when they started booking Eli as a midcard comedy act. More people watched that show when Eli was champion than when Pentagon and Aries were main eventing. 

But I’m sure you’re ready to chant “this is awesome” for Penta and your mouth waters at the thought of them signing Aries ?.


----------



## Vic

Diamond Joe said:


> What’s mind boggling and hilarious is you absolutely cannot distinguish between the people that currently watch non-WWE wrestling and the fans AEW is going to need to bring in to succeed.
> 
> As far as nobody caring about Eli leaving TNA.... nobody cares about TNA period. They’re as irrelevant as possible. They air on twitch FFS. Ironically their final downfall started when they started booking Eli as a midcard comedy act and out people like Pentagon and Aries (Indy darlings) in the main event.


The fact that you think your last three posts were distinguished from WWE stans is pretty hilarious. TNA’s final downfall started long before Drake left the main event scenes don’t even try “one guy” bullshit especially for that fucking company of all things. If anything AJ would have been more logical for that poorly yet frequently used argument.


----------



## Diamond Joe

Vic said:


> Diamond Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> What’s mind boggling and hilarious is you absolutely cannot distinguish between the people that currently watch non-WWE wrestling and the fans AEW is going to need to bring in to succeed.
> 
> As far as nobody caring about Eli leaving TNA.... nobody cares about TNA period. They’re as irrelevant as possible. They air on twitch FFS. Ironically their final downfall started when they started booking Eli as a midcard comedy act and out people like Pentagon and Aries (Indy darlings) in the main event.
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you think your last three posts were distinguished from WWE stans is pretty hilarious. TNA’s final downfall started long before Drake left the main event scenes don’t even try “one guy” bullshit especially for that fucking company of all things. If anything AJ would have been more logical for that poorly yet frequently used argument.
Click to expand...

I don’t watch WWE. At all. But if that’s the crutch you want to use, feel free.

Umm... what part of “more people watched when Eli was champion” don’t you understand? Go look it up if you don’t believe me.

TNA is TNA. Plenty of arguments can be had. But don’t sit here and condescend Eli’s run with that company, when viewership actually went down after he was taken out of the main event.

Furthermore... beyond Eli... I’m just saying this company can’t just rely on five star wrestling, which is what original poster I quoted started with his “go watch WwE if you want entertainment”.

Tell that to Turner. They’re gonna be expecting numbers not far off WWE.


----------



## Vic

Diamond Joe said:


> I don’t watch WWE. At all. But if that’s the crutch you want to use, feel free.
> 
> Umm... what part of “more people watched when Eli was champion” don’t you understand? Go look it up if you don’t believe me.
> 
> TNA is TNA. Plenty of arguments can be had. But don’t sit here and condescend Eli’s run with that company, when viewership actually went down after he was taken out of the main event.
> 
> Furthermore... beyond Eli... I’m just saying this company can’t just rely on five star wrestling, which is what original poster I quoted started with his “go watch WwE if you want entertainment”.


More people out of a few thousand isn’t a big jump why are you pretending like it is? Also they can’t rely on good wrestling? They already have two fucking sold out shows based solely on competent booking and a good wrestling product not to mention a TV deal, fuck outta here with that nonsense. If you don’t want to watch AEW for the wrestling then it clearly won’t be for you they’ve made it quite clear that’s going to be it’s core selling point and no one can say it can’t or won’t work when it already has. Move on to another promotion.


----------



## The Wood

Diamond Joe said:


> It was obvious from your post and your condescending use of “entertainment” getting in the way of “good wrestling”, its pretty clear that you’ll have a conniption the minute they try to do something to appeal to the masses and get away from your precious five star matches.
> 
> Regarding Joey and Eli, what evidence do you have that they don’t appeal to casual fans? You don’t have any, because their exposure so far has been on small irrelevant network that most people don’t get/pay attention to in companies that won’t have the type of legitimacy AEW will.
> 
> Finally, your crocodile tears about supposed “trolling” says quite a bit as well.


My "precious five star matches?" Um, what? I like diversity in my wrestling and prefer cards that build as opposed to your stereotypical indies where everyone goes out and wrestles the same match 8 times. It's pretty clear I'll have a conniption? Get the fuck out and stop lying. 

My evidence that Joey and Eli won't appeal to casual fans is that they fucking suck. AEW won't be able to retain legitimacy if they employ bad comedy acts and third rate knockoffs. 

Yeah, my "crocodile tears" about your five posts in this thread do pretty clearly lay out that you are a troll, troll. 



Diamond Joe said:


> Yes.... flip flop artists. And mark my words, if they go on TNT thinking that all they need to do is put out 5 star matches with all the Indy darlings.... they’ll be off TV faster than you can say “dive”.
> 
> This thing only takes off if they diversify they’re presentation to include things that will appeal to people who aren’t already watching.
> 
> Quote me in that one.


No one is calling for "flip-flop artists." Why do people assume that things need to be mutually exclusive, and arguing against one thing is in immediate support of a misrepresented extreme. I repeat for the people in the back: Not wanting Joey Ryan and Eli Drake on your television is not synonymous with only wanting "flip flop artists." 

Quote me on that one. 



Diamond Joe said:


> What’s mind boggling and hilarious is you absolutely cannot distinguish between the people that currently watch non-WWE wrestling and the fans AEW is going to need to bring in to succeed.
> 
> As far as nobody caring about Eli leaving TNA.... nobody cares about TNA period. They’re as irrelevant as possible. They air on twitch FFS.
> 
> Ironically their final downfall started when they started booking Eli as a midcard comedy act. More people watched that show when Eli was champion than when Pentagon and Aries were main eventing.
> 
> But I’m sure you’re ready to chant “this is awesome” for Penta and your mouth waters at the thought of them signing Aries ?.


I'm fairly certain most people in here accept that AEW is going to need to appeal to a larger fan-base than the people who currently watch non-WWE wrestling. You're preaching to the choir, but doing so with such a revolutionary confidence that doesn't make any sense. What's "mind boggling" and "hilarious" is that you can't distinguish between what people think and say and what you make up in your own head about them. 



Diamond Joe said:


> I don’t watch WWE. At all. But if that’s the crutch you want to use, feel free.
> 
> Umm... what part of “more people watched when Eli was champion” don’t you understand? Go look it up if you don’t believe me.
> 
> TNA is TNA. Plenty of arguments can be had. But don’t sit here and condescend Eli’s run with that company, when viewership actually went down after he was taken out of the main event.
> 
> Furthermore... beyond Eli... I’m just saying this company can’t just rely on five star wrestling, which is what original poster I quoted started with his “go watch WwE if you want entertainment”.


You've made up crutches in every one of your five posts. Don't act like you have high ground on that issue. You don't. 

Also, when you quote, it's traditional to actually take a quote that someone actually said. Misrepresenting what people say to fit your own narrative is generally considered disingenuous and does betray you to be untrustworthy. I never said "go watch WwE if you want entertainment." You are, again, lying. I said: If you want to be "entertained" by those hacks, go watch WWE. Quote me properly next time, troll.

The point is not a knock against entertainment. It is a knock against the "entertainment" dick flip guy and mock Rock provide. Do not try and warp that into an argument to suggest that I only want to see the main event from the Tokyo Dome in every segment. It does not go to follow.


----------



## Diamond Joe

Vic said:


> Diamond Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t watch WWE. At all. But if that’s the crutch you want to use, feel free.
> 
> Umm... what part of “more people watched when Eli was champion” don’t you understand? Go look it up if you don’t believe me.
> 
> TNA is TNA. Plenty of arguments can be had. But don’t sit here and condescend Eli’s run with that company, when viewership actually went down after he was taken out of the main event.
> 
> Furthermore... beyond Eli... I’m just saying this company can’t just rely on five star wrestling, which is what original poster I quoted started with his “go watch WwE if you want entertainment”.
> 
> 
> 
> More people out of a few thousand isn’t a big jump why are you pretending like it is? Also they can’t rely on good wrestling? They already have two fucking sold out shows based solely on competent booking and a good wrestling product not to mention a TV deal, fuck outta here with that nonsense. If you don’t want to watch AEW for the wrestling then it clearly won’t be for you they’ve made it quite clear that’s going to be it’s core selling point and no one can say it can’t or won’t work when it already has. Move on to another promotion.
Click to expand...

Are you really that fucking dense? The hell does them selling out two FLY IN events have to do with drawing the type of ratings a network like TNT will demand?

Stop acting like a mark and think for a second. They go on TNT with that type of product and they’re doing less then a million in prime time. And then its bye bye TV deal and they’re ROH 2.0.

Hopefully they’re smart enough not to let that happen.


----------



## Vic

Diamond Joe said:


> Are you really that fucking dense? The hell does them selling out two FLY IN events have to do with drawing the type of ratings a network like TNT will demand?
> 
> Stop acting like a mark and think for a second. They go on TNT with that type of product and they’re doing less then a million in prime time. And then its bye bye TV deal and they’re ROH 2.0.
> 
> Hopefully they’re smart enough not to let that happen.


What the fuck :lmao? Them selling out All In is what got them those 5+ TV deal offers in the first fucking place you absolute geek, and you call me a mark? @Chrome this guy is clearly trolling breh.


----------



## Diamond Joe

> My "precious five star matches?" Um, what? I like diversity in my wrestling and prefer cards that build as opposed to your stereotypical indies where everyone goes out and wrestles the same match 8 times. It's pretty clear I'll have a conniption? Get the fuck out and stop lying.


I’m sorry? You, in your own words, said that if you want that kind of “entertainment” go watch WWE and that you don’t want it interfering with “potentially good wrestling.” Those are you words, not mine. 

There’s nothing about what Eli does that makes him deserving to be pigeon holed with “WWE style entertainment”. The guy is a good character and promo and you don’t like him because he doesn’t pass your in ring litmus test.

You didn’t explain the type of entertainment you’d like. You didn’t acknowledge that maybe it’s not your cup of tea but you don’t know if they’ll appeal to others. Your knee jerk reaction was “I don’t want them interfering with good wrestling”.

You clearly want workrate and don’t want entertainment. Don’t try to run away from that.

It’s fine if you want that. But unfortunately AEW will find out quickly that kind of product will not draw the types of eyeballs TNT will demand. 



> My evidence that Joey and Eli won't appeal to casual fans is that they fucking suck. AEW won't be able to retain legitimacy if they employ bad comedy acts and third rate knockoffs.
> 
> Yeah, my "crocodile tears" about your five posts in this thread do pretty clearly lay out that you are a troll, troll.


Not that’s not evidence.... that’s called your opinion. And your opinion doesn’t matter. What matters is the opinion of the majority.

And you have zero evidence that Eli and Joey won’t get over in front of a large audience on a large network. You’re just trying to force your opinions on others.

As far as “trolling”... I’ve calmly made my points with supporting evidence. You don’t like that so your automotaic reaction is to scream trolling. 




> No one is calling for "flip-flop artists." Why do people assume that things need to be mutually exclusive, and arguing against one thing is in immediate support of a misrepresented extreme. I repeat for the people in the back: Not wanting Joey Ryan and Eli Drake on your television is not synonymous with only wanting "flip flop artists."
> 
> Quote me on that one.


What you clearly want is people that will deliver five star matches for you. And I’m here to tell you that five star matches will only take you so far. 

You need personalities and characters too. Eli and Joey are that, despite what your opinion is of them.



> I'm fairly certain most people in here accept that AEW is going to need to appeal to a larger fan-base than the people who currently watch non-WWE wrestling. You're preaching to the choir, but doing so with such a revolutionary confidence that doesn't make any sense. What's "mind boggling" and "hilarious" is that you can't distinguish between what people think and say and what you make up in your own head about them.
> 
> You've made up crutches in every one of your five posts. Don't act like you have high ground on that issue. You don't.
> 
> Also, when you quote, it's traditional to actually take a quote that someone actually said. Misrepresenting what people say to fit your own narrative is generally considered disingenuous and does betray you to be untrustworthy. I never said "go watch WwE if you want entertainment." You are, again, lying. I said: If you want to be "entertained" by those hacks, go watch WWE. Quote me properly next time, troll.


It’s always hilarious when someone tries to backpeddle faster than Bugs Bunny.

The fact of the matter is, your immediate reaction to Joey and Eli was—

“if you want to be “entertained” like that, watch WWE.” And that you don’t want it interfering with “potentially good wrestling”.

So you can call me a troll all you want. But the fact is that you said that because you want your workrate front and center and don’t want anything interfering with it.


----------



## Diamond Joe

Vic said:


> Diamond Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that fucking dense? The hell does them selling out two FLY IN events have to do with drawing the type of ratings a network like TNT will demand?
> 
> Stop acting like a mark and think for a second. They go on TNT with that type of product and they’re doing less then a million in prime time. And then its bye bye TV deal and they’re ROH 2.0.
> 
> Hopefully they’re smart enough not to let that happen.
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? Them selling out All In is what got them those 5+ TV deal offers in the first fucking place you absolute geek, and you call me a mark? @Chrome this guy is clearly trolling breh.
Click to expand...

My god you’re a child. What does that have to do with *ratings* expectations? 

I’m still waiting to hear you explain to me how two sell out FLY-IN events is going to = 1.5-2 million on network TV. 

Also, its two networks not 5+ ?.


----------



## Vic

Diamond Joe said:


> My god you’re a child. What does that have to do with *ratings* expectations?
> 
> I’m still waiting to hear you explain to me how two sell out FLY-IN events is going to = 1.5-2 million on network TV.
> 
> Also, its two networks not 5+ ?.


I’m a child? No one in TV would give a shit about AEW if it wasn’t for All In and it sold for the same reasons AEW is selling out shows. Stop talking you’ve embarrassed yourself more than enough. And for further embarrassment AEW initially had about 5 TV deals on the table and they only recently turned down three for the current two which were more appealing. Again stop talking this is a dumb hill to die on.


----------



## Diamond Joe

Vic said:


> Diamond Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> My god you’re a child. What does that have to do with *ratings* expectations?
> 
> I’m still waiting to hear you explain to me how two sell out FLY-IN events is going to = 1.5-2 million on network TV.
> 
> Also, its two networks not 5+ ?.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m a child? No one in TV would give a shit about AEW if it wasn’t for All In and it sold for the same reasons AEW is selling out shows. Stop talking you’ve embarrassed yourself more than enough. And for further embarrassment AEW initially had about 5 TV deals on the table and they only recently turned down three for the current two which were more appealing. Again stop talking this is a dumb hill to die on.
Click to expand...

K so we’ve established the fact that you’re not very smart for trying to use the fact that they sold out two events as evidence for them being able to draw big numbers on TV. 

I’ve asked you three times how those events correlate to ratings and you’ve deflected each time. 

How the TV deals came about was probably a number of things.... the sell outs, Khans money, the potential of bringing in big stars, etc.

But that has NOTHING to do with the viewership expectations they’re going to have and you’re too dumb to understand that clearly.


----------



## Vic

Diamond Joe said:


> K so we’ve established the fact that you’re not very smart for trying to use the fact that they sold out two events as evidence for them being able to draw big numbers on TV.
> 
> I’ve asked you three times how those events correlate to ratings and you’ve deflected each time.
> 
> How the TV deals came about was probably a number of things.... the sell outs, Khans money, the potential of bringing in big stars, etc.
> 
> But that has NOTHING to do with the viewership expectations they’re going to have and you’re too dumb to understand that clearly.


First of fucking all don’t pretend like you’re smart or one upping anyone in this discussion. You’ve done nothing but the contrary and as previously pointed out within your only 5 or 6 posts have completely embarrassed yourself to never being taken seriously for the remainder of your time here which I doubt will be even 5 months from now. 

Second, never once did I ever say anything about ratings outside of jabs at TNA nor did I ever use the word prior to this point that was all you in you nonsensical and incoherent attempts at trying to pretend to play wrestling business manager. I said All In is exactly why they got a TV deal which is 100% indisputably true, which you mention in you final paragraph and hilariously try to pass on as your own point when you’ve been arguing the contrary the entire time whether unknowingly or not (likely the former) remains unseen. You initially said AEW selling out All In and Double or Nothing meant nothing.

Third of all, this all started with you being a mark for a guy no one here nor AEW give a single fuck about and you got your feelings hurt attempting to pathetically defend the performer once you realized how outnumbered you truly were in the opposition of rallying him for the AEW roster. As noted prior you did nothing of note but embarrass yourself and waste the time of any and all who bothered to responding to you or read this nothing back and forth.


----------



## Diamond Joe

Vic said:


> Diamond Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> K so we’ve established the fact that you’re not very smart for trying to use the fact that they sold out two events as evidence for them being able to draw big numbers on TV.
> 
> I’ve asked you three times how those events correlate to ratings and you’ve deflected each time.
> 
> How the TV deals came about was probably a number of things.... the sell outs, Khans money, the potential of bringing in big stars, etc.
> 
> But that has NOTHING to do with the viewership expectations they’re going to have and you’re too dumb to understand that clearly.
> 
> 
> 
> First of fucking all don’t pretend like you’re smart or one upping anyone in this discussion. You’ve done nothing but the contrary and as previously pointed out within your only 5 or 6 posts have completely embarrassed yourself to never being taken seriously for the remainder of your time here which I doubt will be even 5 months from now.
> 
> Second, never once did I ever say anything about ratings outside of jabs at TNA nor did I ever use the word prior to this point that was all you in you nonsensical and incoherent attempts at trying to pretend to play wrestling business manager. I said All In is exactly why they got a TV deal which is 100% indisputably true, which you mention in you final paragraph and hilariously try to pass on as your own point when you’ve been arguing the contrary the entire time whether unknowingly or not (likely the former) remains unseen. You initially said AEW selling out All In and Double or Nothing meant nothing.
> 
> Third of all, this all started with you being a mark for a guy no one here nor AEW give a single fuck about and you got your feelings hurt attempting to pathetically defend the performer once you realized how outnumbered you truly were in the opposition of rallying him for the AEW roster. As noted prior you did nothing of note but embarrass yourself and waste the time of any and all who bothered to responding to you or read this nothing back and forth.
Click to expand...

LOL. So many things. You really are a pathetic child. My god.

You buffoon.... for the 18th time.... IM THE ONE that brought up ratings. And how they’re going to fail in that department if they don’t diversify the product. Your dumb ass came back with:

“ohhhh well they already succeeded cus they sold out two shows har har har I showed you!”. 

And I’ve pointed out two your moronic ass countless times that the sell outs do not mean they’re going to succeed in the ratings department. But since you’re a 12 year old who clearly got dropped on his head as an infant, and have zero reading comprehension, you don’t get it.

RE: All In being the reason they got the TV deal:

You have zero evidence of this so shut your mouth unless you’re ready to provide some. They don’t even have a TV deal yet officially. 

Also, LOL at me having my feelings hurt when you’re posting crazy nonsensical rants filled with F bombs because you’re a baby who can’t handle the fact that you just got your backside handed to you in this back in forth.

To summarize: My only point, the entire time, has been that they’re going to need to appeal to casual fans if they want to succeed in the ratings department, that Joey and Eli could help in that department despite what marks on message boards think, and that 5 star Dave Meltzer approved workrate won’t be enough to grow the fanbase. 

Every other direction your bipolar ass lurched into is you trying to deflect and run away from the points I’ve laid down like the pathetic baby you are.


----------



## McGee

I hope Khan makes Meekman be the first member of his suck my dick club.


----------



## Vic

Diamond Joe said:


> LOL. So many things. You really are a pathetic child. My god.
> 
> You buffoon.... for the 18th time.... IM THE ONE that brought up ratings. And how they’re going to fail in that department if they don’t diversify the product. Your dumb ass came back with:
> 
> “ohhhh well they already succeeded cus they sold out two shows har har har I showed you!”.
> 
> And I’ve pointed out two your moronic ass countless times that the sell outs do not mean they’re going to succeed in the ratings department. But since you’re a 12 year old who clearly got dropped on his head as an infant, and have zero reading comprehension, you don’t get it.
> 
> RE: All In being the reason they got the TV deal:
> 
> You have zero evidence of this so shut your mouth unless you’re ready to provide some. They don’t even have a TV deal yet officially.
> 
> Also, LOL at me having my feelings hurt when you’re posting crazy nonsensical rants filled with F bombs because you’re a baby who can’t handle the fact that you just got your backside handed to you in this back in forth.
> 
> To summarize: My only point, the entire time, has been that they’re going to need to appeal to casual fans if they want to succeed in the ratings department, that Joey and Eli could help in that department despite what marks on message boards think, and that 5 star Dave Meltzer approved workrate won’t be enough to grow the fanbase.
> 
> Every other direction your bipolar ass lurched into is you trying to deflect and run away from the points I’ve laid down like the pathetic baby you are.


The amount of contradictions in this post. You keep calling me a child and what not for f bombs but literally all but like 1 of your posts has insults being tossed like you’re a twelve year old on speed. You didn’t do a damn thing to justify your points anyone who bothered responding to you basically disagreed outright and again you got your feelings hurt and threw insults cause “i’m angry!!”. You should’ve stopped while you were behind kid, but now you’re in a black hole nonsensical shit.


----------



## The Neon Thief

*Double or Nothing Surprises*

AEW has been very good at keeping things under wraps and playing their cards close to their chest. They've also managed a few pleasant surprises. That's why I believe they may be keeping a couple of secrets, to be revealed at Double or Nothing. I wanted to speculate on what that maybe if you think there will be any at all. 

I feel like there could be a signing that will be revealed at the PPV. Could be something as simple as Flip Gordon being part of the roster which BTE fans would appreciate. Revealing the belts of course or maybe adding another title. Even the possibility of revealing of a big superstar or legend. I'd like to have your thoughts.


----------



## patpat

Always good to see a retarded troll embarrass himself. 
How can one be such a fan of Joey Ryan to this point anyway? :lol


----------



## rbl85

Shine bright like a diamond they say......well you don't shine by your intelligence


----------



## Raye

I really wonder what big guys they're gonna add to their roster. It's a shame Cobb is under contract with ROH.


----------



## Donnie

Ace Romero is the big man they've got signed already. The thought of him hitting the POUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNCE on mega :banderas


----------



## Raye

Yeah Ace is cool but I'm sure they're looking for 1-2 more.


----------



## patpat

Aew just put a ranking of the matches of double or nothing 
A ranking done by : bleachers reports. 
You know what that means my babies?!!!!!


----------



## the_flock

I think there will be a few surprise entrants in the battle royal. I can see them adding some older stars.


----------



## Erik.

patpat said:


> Aew just put a ranking of the matches of double or nothing
> A ranking done by : bleachers reports.
> You know what that means my babies?!!!!!


The TV deal being TNT or TBS is an absolute guarantee?

Turner owns Bleacher Report Live doesn't he? I said that might be an option for their PPVs.


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aew just put a ranking of the matches of double or nothing
> A ranking done by : bleachers reports.
> You know what that means my babies?!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The TV deal being TNT or TBS is an absolute guarantee?
> 
> Turner owns Bleacher Report Live doesn't he? I said that might be an option for their PPVs.
Click to expand...

 yep I remember you said that here. Also you should read the article , it's not a random "there is a pro wrestling event and then here is the card" nope. It's very long detailed and proceed to actually tell all the stories that led to each fight. Explaining who the protagonist are and were they are coming from. Very serious and interesting article with a good old professional feels to it. Hope it's on TBS man, I prefer it rather than TNT.


----------



## The Wood

I'm almost sad that Diamond Joe got booted, but it's a good thing Chrome is keeping this place clean and streamlined. Some trolls are just too easy to spot. Think Diamond Joe may have actually been Eli Drake or Joey Ryan, given that they probably have a lot of time on their hands.


----------



## Viidie

I'd expect the belts, tv announcement, as well as a couple more wrestlers turning up. I'm guessing we would get:

- Austin Aries
- Dean Ambrose
- CM Punk?

I would also love a partnership roster exhange announcement with ROH, Impact, NJPW etc. The days of us v the world should be over. All companies would benefit against the WWE machine. Constantly rotating rosters would create fresh feuds, dream match ups etc.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Double or Nothing Surprises*



Viidie said:


> I'd expect the belts, tv announcement, as well as a couple more wrestlers turning up. I'm guessing we would get:
> 
> - Austin Aries
> - Dean Ambrose
> - CM Punk?
> 
> I would also love a partnership roster exhange announcement with ROH, Impact, NJPW etc. The days of us v the world should be over. All companies would benefit against the WWE machine. Constantly rotating rosters would create fresh feuds, dream match ups etc.


Who's to say that won't happen? Impact and ROH have had no issue with working with other companies.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: Double or Nothing Surprises*



The Neon Thief said:


> AEW has been very good at keeping things under wraps and playing their cards close to their chest. They've also managed a few pleasant surprises. That's why I believe they may be keeping a couple of secrets, to be revealed at Double or Nothing. I wanted to speculate on what that maybe if you think there will be any at all.
> 
> I feel like there could be a signing that will be revealed at the PPV. Could be something as simple as Flip Gordon being part of the roster which BTE fans would appreciate. Revealing the belts of course or maybe adding another title. Even the possibility of revealing of a big superstar or legend. I'd like to have your thoughts.


Flip signed a 2 year deal with ROH last year as far as I know, so unless they become partners that won't happen


----------



## patpat

nxt episode of Road to double or nothing is at 06:05 lol these guys are gods at leaving small hints, but I am still not convinced about anything. we have to wait.


----------



## Erik.

What's the 6:05 hint?

Am I missing something obvious!?

fpalm


----------



## Chan Hung

Hey guys, so based on my research and hunch this is what we may see In All Elite:

1) Time Limits for each match return now.
2) Wins-Loss records matter.
3) Suspensions & Fines for cheating will make this seem much more realistic and sports like. Yes we will see cheating etc but there will be penalties besides a DQ 
4) NO commercials interrupting matches. They will be on or after the match. This was talked about by Jim Ross. I love this.
5) More Pyro
6) More clean wins and losses 
7) Cody has stated he prefers no clear heel or face but Ross says he will try to suggest to him why clear face n heel matters.
8) They will NOT compete directly so to speak at WWE rather be the Alternative 
9) They will try to hire some experienced wrestling talent and perhaps some WWE guys who hopefully aren't locked up in long deals and aren't being on TV nor utilized to help coach and mentor the younger AEW talent. 
10) Managers will return with respect to the ones of the past.

This is a small list as I'm sure other people can add or suggest what they would like or feel should happen.


----------



## virus21

Chan Hung said:


> Hey guys, so based on my research and hunch this is what we may see In All Elite:
> 
> 1) Time Limits for each match return now.
> 2) Wins-Loss records matter.
> 3) Suspensions & Fines for cheating will make this seen more realistic and sports like. Yes we will see cheating etc but there will be penalties besides a DQ
> 4) NO commercials interrupting matches. They will be on or after the match. This was talked about by Jim Ross. I love this.
> 5) More Pyro
> 6) More clean wins and losses
> 7) Cody has stated he prefers no clear heel or face but Ross says he will try to suggest to him why clear face n heel matters.
> 8) They will NOT compete directly so to speak at WWE rather be the Alternative
> 9) They will try to hire some experienced wrestling talent and perhaps some WWE guys who hopefully aren't locked up in long deals and aren't being on TV nor utilized to help coach and mentor the younger AEW talent.
> 10) Managers will return with respect to the ones of the past.
> 
> This is a small list as I'm sure other people can add or suggest what they would like or feel should happen.


Those all sound good.


----------



## rbl85

Erik. said:


> What's the 6:05 hint?
> 
> Am I missing something obvious!?
> 
> fpalm


Same XD


----------



## shandcraig

Dont forget that Turner has a huge deal having all its content on HULU which is huge. Hulu continues to rise as a big online streaming service. 


I think AEW will be available in a few different ways on a large scale


----------



## V-Trigger

Take it for what is worth but Willie Mack lost the NWA TV title and people have sugested that he's on his way out. Probably WWE or AEW bound.


----------



## RiverFenix

Mack was screwed over by WWE once wasn't he - all but signed before they pulled the deal because of some medical numbers. I believe he had his final matches, said his goodbyes and then had to go back because his wwe deal fell through at the last minute.


----------



## patpat

People mocking aew because "hahaha" their roster is Roh + tna ( when its blatantly false) 
Like nxt's roster last year was literally PWG....and Monday night raw is basically TNA....


----------



## Chan Hung

patpat said:


> People mocking aew because "hahaha" their roster is Roh + tna ( when its blatantly false)
> Like nxt's roster last year was literally PWG....and Monday night raw is basically TNA....


Why would they knock it I mean AJ Styles is The person whose house built Smackdown isn't he LOL


----------



## shandcraig

Is anyone else in here going to DON ? I have a whatsapp group with 1 other person. Would be great to get together


----------



## patpat

shandcraig said:


> Is anyone else in here going to DON ? I have a whatsapp group with 1 other person. Would be great to get together


 I am all in for a what's up group, my friend is going but not me. I didn't rush to get my ticket and it got sold out.....


----------



## Erik.

Willie Mack would be a great get.


----------



## Chrome

Mack was great in LU, would love for AEW to scoop him up.


----------



## patpat

Its outtttt the new DON episode! 
Holy shit 5 minutes of straight fire! "I am jot here to kill Dustin Rhodes....I am here to kill the attitude era!" 
Ok boys this match went from meh to interesting to wow with Dustin's promo but with this we at another level guys!


----------



## rbl85

One of the best promo i've seen in a loooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng time


----------



## Raye

DAMNN, he fired back at HHH and the HOF segment and boy did he fire back hard.


----------



## DGenerationMC

"Old men talking, young men dying!" 

Definitely took me back to this promo.






Cody vs. Dustin isn't just about brotherhood or progress or mercy, but rather all three. I'm loving it and I hope the match can surpass the hype.


----------



## Death Rider

That promo was great :mark:


----------



## patpat

YAHHHHHHH 
I am happy I am fucking happy WHAT A FUCKING BLOW! Time to stand up for our generation guys :lol 
It's so smart , I see what they did there. As much as a brother vs brother can draw , a generation vs generation have always been the greatest 
What 
A 
Fucking 
Promo!


----------



## Oracle

Everything Cody said is so fucking true. 

what a promo god im so excited for DON after watching that


----------



## patpat

You mean to tell me some pissant bodybuilder making every match a no dq, meandering around the crowd throwing the jib cam at his opponent compares to a Kenny-Okada match?"
Call an ambulance! Hhh is one life support


----------



## Chrome

Cody droppin' fire.


----------



## TD Stinger

Very strong promo. I know the parts that will get people talking is stuff like the HHH line and the Rock/Punk part, but I care more for the stuff when he talked about just Dustin. That's the heart of the promo.

Cody loves his brother, but it's time to end this nostalgia. It's honestly what there feud should have been a long time ago.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

That was the best promo I have seen in some time.


----------



## shandcraig

HOLLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYY SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT He just blew the past 20 fucking years of wrestling in the Fucking face with a roaring ball of fire. 


HOLLY SHIT HE just set the stage of a new era. Past many years we've been waiting to get back to this point and into the future. This says Everything and that this company is FUCKING COMING to light a fire in the wrestling industry and prove to be something better than what we have ever had.

That was one of the greatest most unique put together wrestling promo i have ever soon.


I think everyone needs to take a moment to sit back and realize that that entire video was filmed in ONE SHOOT NO EDITS. 

Im blown away and all of that was un expected and one interested way to start this new EXPLOSION under the wrestling world.

Did not expect him to break down crying and them to show it. 



WOW


----------



## Viidie

virus21 said:


> Viidie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd expect the belts, tv announcement, as well as a couple more wrestlers turning up. I'm guessing we would get:
> 
> - Austin Aries
> - Dean Ambrose
> - CM Punk?
> 
> I would also love a partnership roster exhange announcement with ROH, Impact, NJPW etc. The days of us v the world should be over. All companies would benefit against the WWE machine. Constantly rotating rosters would create fresh feuds, dream match ups etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Who's to say that won't happen? Impact and ROH have had no issue with working with other companies.
Click to expand...

Not saying it won't, just saying it would be awesome if it does happen.


----------



## patpat

TD Stinger said:


> Very strong promo. I know the parts that will get people talking is stuff like the HHH line and the Rock/Punk part, but I care more for the stuff when he talked about just Dustin. That's the heart of the promo.
> 
> Cody loves his brother, but it's time to end this nostalgia. It's honestly what there feud should have been a long time ago.


 preach my brother/sister 
But the thing is you cant separate Dustin and the AE in this promo. He assimilated them, so for me when he is talking about the dying animal he is talking about both Dustin and the nostalgia acts of the AE stars. So I guess his logic is we love the things of the past but come a time where we need to end it. 
I lost track wtf is the heel or the face in this and sincerely I dont care , it's up for interpretation but damn it's so personal. But yeah people will talk more about the punk/rock stuff when it's just a simple illustration of his point and not the point itself. 
But hey...


----------



## FaceTime Heel

LifeInCattleClass said:


> That was the best promo I have seen in some time.


Legendary promo


----------



## patpat

That's what I want to see from a new generation, disrespect and shit on the old for being overrated. The attitude era did exactly the same, and there is a reason. It puts an astronomical pressure on you to live up to the expectations. Once you so that if you succeed , then and only them people will respect you. 
Gg cody, not a lot would have the guts to say that.


----------



## Boldgerg

AEW really is not fucking around. They are going to change the landscape of this industry.

Punk mention as well. I refuse to believe that there isn't something in that...


----------



## Chrome

I remember Cody cut a promo about Attitude Era guys a few years ago as Stardust:






Of course WWE didn't do jack shit with this. :francis


----------



## V-Trigger

Bruh that promo.


----------



## USAUSA1

Attitude era still way better.


----------



## Beatles123

USAUSA1 said:


> Attitude era still way better.


A $5 McMahonBucks bonus has been added to your account! :vince5


----------



## shandcraig

patpat said:


> preach my brother/sister
> But the thing is you cant separate Dustin and the AE in this promo. He assimilated them, so for me when he is talking about the dying animal he is talking about both Dustin and the nostalgia acts of the AE stars. So I guess his logic is we love the things of the past but come a time where we need to end it.
> I lost track wtf is the heel or the face in this and sincerely I dont care , it's up for interpretation but damn it's so personal. But yeah people will talk more about the punk/rock stuff when it's just a simple illustration of his point and not the point itself.
> But hey...




I totally get what you're saying but i think this video was not just at Dustin but a statement on everything moving forward. On what Cody has in stake for Dustin for the industry for AEW and that they be coming. It did come off heelish but over all i think it just came off as DRIVE PASSION and FIRE under his ass and the wrestling world better get ready


----------



## Vic

I’m so glad this Cody/Dustin feud didn’t get going in WWE it would have been so creatively bankrupt. Cody & Dustin got their creative talents from their dad and it’s clear as fucking day :banderas.



USAUSA1 said:


> Attitude era still way better.


lolno, not at all 80% if not more is unwatchable trash.


----------



## shandcraig

Some might not get the point here.Its not about the Attitude being good or bad. The point is that for whatever reason since wcw went down wwe has pulled back hence the going 35. Think about how many times we hear they had some good talent and didn't roll with it.


This was the exact same bullshit that held TNA back. I loved TNA but they could never be consistent with anyone and kept leaning on the old era and wwe does the same for its pops 


His point is its time to shoot forward and all these years of struggling to get somewhere its time to make a statement a new movement a new era of pro wrestling

Its just about finally trying to kick start wrestling again


----------



## USAUSA1

Vic said:


> I’m so glad this Cody/Dustin feud didn’t get going in WWE it would have been so creatively bankrupt. Cody & Dustin got their creative talents from their dad and it’s clear as fucking day :banderas.
> 
> 
> 
> lolno, not at all 80% if not more is unwatchable trash.


Depending on the audience but today's audience is so small it's not fair to compare.


----------



## Erik.

Great promo.

So much of the talent is held back in this day and age that it's no wonder they're always compared and told they're not as good as those who literally had creative control and zero restriction. 

The promo not only got me excited for Cody/Dustin and DON but AEW in general. They mentioned rivals. They took a dig. They mentioned the hottest era in wrestling the last 30 years

Theyve got something big.


----------



## headstar

Vic said:


> lolno, not at all 80% if not more is unwatchable trash.


That "unwatchable trash" still drew far higher TV ratings than any of your precious workrate geeks ever did.

Diamond Joe made a good point about AEW being in danger of getting poor ratings if they plan on being ROH 2.0.


----------



## shandcraig

I dont understand why people think this company is going to just be matches. They have pointed out such a wide range of how this promotion will be but everyone is fixed on matches. This company is going to be more character driven than wwe and that is very clear already. We see them focusing on personalities and you will get entertainment and of course high impact matches.

Also this debate once again about workrate is laughable when the attitude Era or in fact just before that Era was built around work rate matches that was driven by character development. What do you think Bret hart vs HB or hart vs stonecold was ? Stone cold vs the rock. I could go on and on but this was just an example of popular wrestlers. They did both.

In fact wcw did not have work rate on half of its product. Its very clear AEW is going to be a blend of everything.


The problem with certain promotions is they suck at story telling,They suck at character development. They suck at having good entertainment. 


Chris Jericho has never had a better character than he does now coming into this company and its about his character that will come along with good matches. 

ppvs will be like every other companies ppv which is just work rate. Weekly show you will see story telling and character development and whatever else they add


----------



## Chrome

WWE's basically "just matches" these days.









I imagine they'll put emphasis on storylines and character development. I mean, look at this Dustin/Cody build so far. 2 great promos and it went from "eh" to "can't wait to see this now", at least for me.


----------



## Chan Hung

Chrome said:


> WWE's basically "just matches" these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine they'll put emphasis on storylines and character development. I mean, look at this Dustin/Cody build so far. 2 great promos and it went from "eh" to "can't wait to see this now", at least for me.


Them 2 promos were actually more personal and impactful than HHH vs Batista for Mania. No joke.


----------



## Jman55

headstar said:


> That "unwatchable trash" still drew far higher TV ratings than any of your precious workrate geeks ever did.
> 
> Diamond Joe made a good point about AEW being in danger of getting poor ratings if they plan on being ROH 2.0.


Problem with this is there are way more signs that suggest that they aren't planning to be ROH 2.0 at all really don't understand that comparison at all outside of people assuming it will be just cause it isn't WWE (of course I could end up proven wrong but I'm just saying what the general direction so far has seemed like which is basically the opposite of what people harping on about this are suggesting)

In terms of that promo that was so damn awesome I genuinely can't believe they've managed to get me this excited for a match between Dustin and Cody :lol. Double or Nothing is looking to be a fantastic show so far and I'm really hoping they can deliver on this cause it's going to be a very important moment for them.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

That Promo was fucking FIRE. It's clear that Cody wants to move wrestling forward and you know what? He is NOT alone in that. 

This really made me pumped to see this match. It's obvious that it's so much more now that just brother vs brother. 

AEW has the plot.


----------



## Vic

headstar said:


> That "unwatchable trash" still drew far higher TV ratings than any of your precious workrate geeks ever did.
> 
> Diamond Joe made a good point about AEW being in danger of getting poor ratings if they plan on being ROH 2.0.


He made no point and you lost defending him.

Edit: And the only reason the AE got ratings was due to the fact that crash TV like Jerry Springer peaked in popularity not because it was good you stans love to forget that. Ask Jerry what his ratings are today:booklel.


----------



## The Wood

shandcraig said:


> HOLLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYY SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT He just blew the past 20 fucking years of wrestling in the Fucking face with a roaring ball of fire.
> 
> 
> HOLLY SHIT HE just set the stage of a new era. Past many years we've been waiting to get back to this point and into the future. This says Everything and that this company is FUCKING COMING to light a fire in the wrestling industry and prove to be something better than what we have ever had.
> 
> That was one of the greatest most unique put together wrestling promo i have ever soon.
> 
> 
> I think everyone needs to take a moment to sit back and realize that that entire video was filmed in ONE SHOOT NO EDITS.
> 
> Im blown away and all of that was un expected and one interested way to start this new EXPLOSION under the wrestling world.
> 
> Did not expect him to break down crying and them to show it.
> 
> 
> 
> WOW


I'm glad you're excited, but it's funny to see you getting so hyped about something. Isn't your line usually for people to chill out? ;-)



Erik. said:


> What's the 6:05 hint?
> 
> Am I missing something obvious!?
> 
> fpalm


TBS used to air a 6:05-8:05 show on Saturdays. It wouldn't be a bad get, even if just for specials. 



headstar said:


> That "unwatchable trash" still drew far higher TV ratings than any of your precious workrate geeks ever did.
> 
> Diamond Joe made a good point about AEW being in danger of getting poor ratings if they plan on being ROH 2.0.


*sigh*

No one is wanting ROH 2.0. They've got ROH if they want ROH 2.0. They've got MLW (which is a fine promotion, actually). Stop putting words into people's mouths.


----------



## patpat

The Wood said:


> shandcraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> HOLLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYY SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT He just blew the past 20 fucking years of wrestling in the Fucking face with a roaring ball of fire.
> 
> 
> HOLLY SHIT HE just set the stage of a new era. Past many years we've been waiting to get back to this point and into the future. This says Everything and that this company is FUCKING COMING to light a fire in the wrestling industry and prove to be something better than what we have ever had.
> 
> That was one of the greatest most unique put together wrestling promo i have ever soon.
> 
> 
> I think everyone needs to take a moment to sit back and realize that that entire video was filmed in ONE SHOOT NO EDITS.
> 
> Im blown away and all of that was un expected and one interested way to start this new EXPLOSION under the wrestling world.
> 
> Did not expect him to break down crying and them to show it.
> 
> 
> 
> WOW
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you're excited, but it's funny to see you getting so hyped about something. Isn't your line usually for people to chill out? ?
> 
> 
> 
> Erik. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the 6:05 hint?
> 
> Am I missing something obvious!?
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/FA2CI9v.gif" border="0" alt="" title="fpalm" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TBS used to air a 6:05-8:05 show on Saturdays. It wouldn't be a bad get, even if just for specials.
> 
> 
> 
> headstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> That "unwatchable trash" still drew far higher TV ratings than any of your precious workrate geeks ever did.
> 
> Diamond Joe made a good point about AEW being in danger of getting poor ratings if they plan on being ROH 2.0.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> No one is wanting ROH 2.0. They've got ROH if they want ROH 2.0. They've got MLW (which is a fine promotion, actually). Stop putting words into people's mouths.
Click to expand...

 the show they aired was Mid south wrestling on 06:05 on TBS I think at least that's the info I got on Twitter.


----------



## Necrolust

shandcraig said:


> HOLLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYY SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT He just blew the past 20 fucking years of wrestling in the Fucking face with a roaring ball of fire.
> 
> 
> HOLLY SHIT HE just set the stage of a new era. Past many years we've been waiting to get back to this point and into the future. This says Everything and that this company is FUCKING COMING to light a fire in the wrestling industry and prove to be something better than what we have ever had.
> 
> That was one of the greatest most unique put together wrestling promo i have ever soon.
> 
> 
> I think everyone needs to take a moment to sit back and realize that that entire video was filmed in ONE SHOOT NO EDITS.
> 
> Im blown away and all of that was un expected and one interested way to start this new EXPLOSION under the wrestling world.
> 
> Did not expect him to break down crying and them to show it.
> 
> 
> 
> WOW


Sure, it had intensity, a sense of redemption, a natural progression of one of the great wrestling families, but did it have sharp witted words like “tater tots” in it?? That’s what I thought...

I didn’t take it as a genuine stab at AE, many of these guys grew up watching it, like we did. 

Personally I loved it, but I also love the stuff that Kenny and his generation has done equally. 

It must be damn hard to work your ass off, working harder than people before you did, then just to get thrown in your face “meh, this was better”. It was a different time, it will never come back. Let’s leave it in the past and build for the future.


----------



## Stetho

Cody is gold.
I really doubted him when he started wrestling in indy companies with his old gear and no personnality at all. Look at him now. 
Please God don't ruin AEW.


----------



## patpat

Someone said on one of Jericho's post that aew is a t shirt company! 
Jericho replied saying yes they are and they will bring back Ice cream bars too!!! 
Ice cream bars = literally cm punk and his famous line against cena/and Vince McMahon 
Like damnnn they are really hyping him very very hard.


----------



## Erik.

At this point, they should just have someone do a run in at Double or Nothing wearing a mask and hitting a wrestler with a GTS.

It doesn't even have to be CM Punk under the mask, but fuck it'd get some buzz 

:lol :lol

All-In 2 is in Chicago remember.

Have the "masked man" unveil himself at All-In 2.

Only for it to be this guy..



















:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol

The fucking heat.


----------



## patpat

Meltzer said there are high chances punk is in 
Guys guys guys 



The best in the world VS the Best Bout machine! 
Ohhh yeah people! 


GUYYYYYYSSSSSS
I am shaking! Shaking!


----------



## RiverFenix

Punk would love to hype up a direct Vince competitor (while getting paid seven figures of course). I mean he believes Vince is personally out to get him with the doctor lawsuit and believes HHH fired him on purpose on his wedding day. So it's really personal between him and WWE. 

Punk vs Omega would be a HUGE money match.


----------



## patpat

Omega beating both Jericho and fucking punk in America would push him to that next level 
!


----------



## Oracle

patpat said:


> Meltzer said there are high chances punk is in
> Guys guys guys
> 
> 
> 
> The best in the world VS the Best Bout machine!
> Ohhh yeah people!
> 
> 
> GUYYYYYYSSSSSS
> I am shaking! Shaking!


Evidence?


----------



## patpat

Oracle. said:


> Evidence?


the latest Wrestling observer. 




also https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjwJV230wUw&t=40s
he explains that he did gave a fuck in NJPW but it was hard for him because he wasn't near the ring but in some kind of room to comment.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

headstar said:


> That "unwatchable trash" still drew far higher TV ratings than any of your precious workrate geeks ever did.
> 
> Diamond Joe made a good point about AEW being in danger of getting poor ratings if they plan on being ROH 2.0.


Because when I think pure work rate, I think Cody Rhodes.


----------



## shandcraig

Necrolust said:


> Sure, it had intensity, a sense of redemption, a natural progression of one of the great wrestling families, but did it have sharp witted words like “tater tots” in it?? That’s what I thought...
> 
> I didn’t take it as a genuine stab at AE, many of these guys grew up watching it, like we did.
> 
> Personally I loved it, but I also love the stuff that Kenny and his generation has done equally.
> 
> It must be damn hard to work your ass off, working harder than people before you did, then just to get thrown in your face “meh, this was better”. It was a different time, it will never come back. Let’s leave it in the past and build for the future.



Lol im dyslexic so i say stuff backwards sometimes. I guess what i said made no sense, My bad. I was really only meaning to point out the work rate everyone is obsessing over. I loved it and i was meaning to say that AEW is going to be based off characters that are driven deeply by story with big work rate.Not this obsession that everything they do is just work rate. 


But point out that the attitude era and even before it had plenty of work rate matches,They was just driven deeply from characters



Erik. said:


> At this point, they should just have someone do a run in at Double or Nothing wearing a mask and hitting a wrestler with a GTS.
> 
> It doesn't even have to be CM Punk under the mask, but fuck it'd get some buzz
> 
> :lol :lol
> 
> All-In 2 is in Chicago remember.
> 
> Have the "masked man" unveil himself at All-In 2.
> 
> Only for it to be this guy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol
> 
> The fucking heat.





Whatever they do it has to be revealed in some form at DON for sure. Build all the months up to ALL IN. Thats what they have been doing very well,Building up story,character. 


Em i the only one that thinks The greatest Asshole that ever lived could be great in AEW


----------



## Necrolust

shandcraig said:


> Lol im dyslexic so i say stuff backwards sometimes. I guess what i said made no sense, My bad. I was really only meaning to point out the work rate everyone is obsessing over. I loved it and i was meaning to say that AEW is going to be based off characters that are driven deeply by story with big work rate.Not this obsession that everything they do is just work rate.
> 
> 
> But point out that the attitude era and even before it had plenty of work rate matches,They was just driven deeply from characters


Oh no, it made perfect sense, mate. My “tater tots” comment was just to show the huge difference between WWEs way of setting up their big stars, compared to how AEW are doing it. With WWE you often end up shaking your head in disbelief. Cody’s promo was a damn good wrestling promo, it had everything that’s been missing in WWE’s promo work. I totally agree with your initial post, it was spot on.


----------



## shandcraig

Necrolust said:


> Oh no, it made perfect sense, mate. My “tater tots” comment was just to show the huge difference between WWEs way of setting up their big stars, compared to how AEW are doing it. With WWE you often end up shaking your head in disbelief. Cody’s promo was a damn good wrestling promo, it had everything that’s been missing in WWE’s promo work. I totally agree with your initial post, it was spot on.


oh lol. Well i dont know how wwe does it now as i dont watch because its that bad to me. 


and that comment was towards the attitude era not wwe now. Yeah i enjoyed the promo a lot


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Around the rumor mill there are talks that Stu Bennett is coming on board with AEW soon (although this has been floated around for some time now, maybe just assumptions but nothing has materialized as of yet) and that the Lucha Bros are wrapping up their non-AEW obligations in order to sign full-time AEW contracts (which I don't love because I like them operating as pseudo-mercernaries and going from promotion to promotion but I don't hate it either because them two bros are amazing especially together).


----------



## Necrolust

shandcraig said:


> oh lol. Well i dont know how wwe does it now as i dont watch because its that bad to me.
> 
> 
> and that comment was towards the attitude era not wwe now. Yeah i enjoyed the promo a lot


I’ve also stopped watching about a year ago. Don’t even watch the PPVs anymore, that’s how bad it has gotten. I watch a few NXT episodes once in a blue moon, but that’s it. Excited about AEW though.


----------



## ElTerrible

That was some f´n promo. 99/100. 

Like I previously said, I´d like a small explanation why he signed his brother to a contract in the first place. With that promo it would be as simple as: You can call some people a has been with a capital Haitch. When it´s family, you have to show them first hand. 

That would actually open up a storyline possibility, where Cody says he can beat Dustin in under 10 minutes. Cody fails in dramatic fashion, but Dustin says he doesn´t want to win that way, and they go an extra 15 minutes with Cody getting the clean pin. Dustin earned his respect, Cody wins. They embrace. Quick and clean storyline.


----------



## Jonhern

Erik. said:


> At this point, they should just have someone do a run in at Double or Nothing wearing a mask and hitting a wrestler with a GTS.
> 
> It doesn't even have to be CM Punk under the mask, but fuck it'd get some buzz
> 
> :lol :lol
> 
> All-In 2 is in Chicago remember.
> 
> Have the "masked man" unveil himself at All-In 2.
> 
> Only for it to be this guy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol
> 
> The fucking heat.


I always wondered why WWE never used punks song to swerve people during someones return. But after thinking about it, man if WWE did that it would be atomic heat, the place would probably riot, it would make Elias in seattle seem like a dead crowd.


----------



## patpat

FaceTime Heel said:


> Around the rumor mill there are talks that Stu Bennett is coming on board with AEW soon (although this has been floated around for some time now, maybe just assumptions but nothing has materialized as of yet) and that the Lucha Bros are wrapping up their non-AEW obligations in order to sign full-time AEW contracts (which I don't love because I like them operating as pseudo-mercernaries and going from promotion to promotion but I don't hate it either because them two bros are amazing especially together).


 the problem with that is that their chances of getting injured get higher. Also if they wrestle anywhere in America their "value" as fighters might drop and aew seems to want their top guy's big fight to be special.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

patpat said:


> the problem with that is that their chances of getting injured get higher. Also if they wrestle anywhere in America their "value" as fighters might drop and aew seems to want their top guy's big fight to be special.


That is fair and valid. Great points that I didn't consider at first.


----------



## SethRollinsGOAT

Anyone know how I'll be able to watch DON in the UK?


----------



## The Wood

patpat said:


> Someone said on one of Jericho's post that aew is a t shirt company!
> Jericho replied saying yes they are and they will bring back Ice cream bars too!!!
> Ice cream bars = literally cm punk and his famous line against cena/and Vince McMahon
> Like damnnn they are really hyping him very very hard.


There have been a lot of hints, and it would be unwise to hype something you're not going to deliver. I mean, Punk was always a pretty likely bet given the money involved and Punk's issues with Vince, but it seems to be getting closer. 



Matthew Castillo said:


> Because when I think pure work rate, I think Cody Rhodes.


Lol, exactly. Why do trolls think the "workrate marks" angle is a clever one to take?


----------



## patpat

can we have our section yet? I am tired to go and read reddit people being stupid.....


----------



## Boldgerg

patpat said:


> can we have our section yet? I am tired to go and read reddit people being stupid.....


There is definitely enough confirmed information, news, rumours, speculation and hype for a section by now.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

I called it awhile ago that Punk would sign. He is one of the reasons why they are getting a major TV deal. Turner wouldn't give them a primetime 2 hour slot if they didn't have some established star power to help the company get off the ground.


----------



## ElTerrible

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I called it awhile ago that Punk would sign. He is one of the reasons why they are getting a major TV deal. Turner wouldn't give them a primetime 2 hour slot if they didn't have some established star power to help the company get off the ground.


I wonder how much it would cost to get The Rock work a three months program? $10M, $20M, $30M? Maybe they can make a short Saudi-Arabia visit to finance it. > Rock vs. Punk as generation vs generation is Mania Main Event level.


----------



## shandcraig

Not sure how i missed this poster but dam is this a good wrestling poster promoting this match


These characters are so good. Best character Jericho has ever had.


----------



## patpat

Wow! Jim Ross revealed a low card's salary in wwe has been pushed to 500k per year to make sure he doesn't go. If it's TRUE then holy shit! :lol


----------



## SparrowPrime

Does anyone have any sources for Punk coming in?


----------



## NXT Only

SparrowPrime said:


> Does anyone have any sources for Punk coming in?


Mostly speculation but I think there’s some validity to it. He’s friends with a lot of these guys and the money, creative freedom, schedule so he can still fulfill his MMA commitments in terms of broadcasting and also it would allow A.J. to continue pursuing her dream all makes sense. 

I think Punk is def going to sign or already has signed but I don’t think he’s showing up until All In 2 in Chicago.


----------



## validreasoning

ElTerrible said:


> I wonder how much it would cost to get The Rock work a three months program? $10M, $20M, $30M? Maybe they can make a short Saudi-Arabia visit to finance it. <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/WrestlingForum_2014RED/smilies/tango_face_devil.png" border="0" alt="" title="Devil" class="inlineimg" /> Rock vs. Punk as generation vs generation is Mania Main Event level.


Punk vs rock was done twice on ppv in 2013; rumble and chamber. Rumble drew 579,000 buys .

Highly unlikely Rock will ever wrestle again give his Hollywood schedule and fact that most studios health policy means they won't allow him to undertake something as physically demanding and dangerous as pro wrestling. Remember he legit injured himself quite badly at Wrestlemania 29.

Money wise you are looking probably minimum $10 million for him to work one match these days. Unless you plan to hold a stadium show and sell 1 million ppv buys it wouldn't be financially viable to have Dwayne Johnson wrestle.


----------



## Richie_P

Or more likely a Lex Luger moment on the first TV episode when they have their biggest audience


----------



## RiverFenix

I wish PAC vs Page was getting better promotion. It seems like an afterthought.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

NXT Only said:


> Mostly speculation but I think there’s some validity to it. He’s friends with a lot of these guys and the money, creative freedom, schedule so he can still fulfill his MMA commitments in terms of broadcasting* and also it would allow A.J. to continue pursuing her dream all makes sense. *
> 
> I think Punk is def going to sign or already has signed but I don’t think he’s showing up until All In 2 in Chicago.


She retired because of permanent spinal trauma and had 7 concussions in 8 years of wrestling, so her wrestling again at least on a regular basis seems very unlikely.


----------



## Shaun_27

validreasoning said:


> Punk vs rock was done twice on ppv in 2013; rumble and chamber. Rumble drew 579,000 buys .
> 
> Highly unlikely Rock will ever wrestle again give his Hollywood schedule and fact that most studios health policy means they won't allow him to undertake something as physically demanding and dangerous as pro wrestling. Remember he legit injured himself quite badly at Wrestlemania 29.
> 
> Money wise you are looking probably minimum $10 million for him to work one match these days. Unless you plan to hold a stadium show and sell 1 million ppv buys it wouldn't be financially viable to have Dwayne Johnson wrestle.


Plus there is zero chance he would actually do it.



Erik. said:


> At this point, they should just have someone do a run in at Double or Nothing wearing a mask and hitting a wrestler with a GTS.
> 
> It doesn't even have to be CM Punk under the mask, but fuck it'd get some buzz


This is genuinely one of the best booking ideas I've heard on this forum. :clap


----------



## Boldgerg

I cannot fucking wait for May.

Our first FA Cup final since 1984 one weekend, Double or Nothing the next. So excited.


----------



## Vic

So apparently The Revival were the ones offered $500k to stay and they basically told WWE to fuck off :lmao the boys are betting on themselves:banderas.


----------



## V-Trigger

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I wish PAC vs Page was getting better promotion. It seems like an afterthought.


I agree.
It's probably due to PAC's schedule. He's wrestling on Europe all the time. Making it impossible for the RTDoN to film something with him.


----------



## shandcraig

I get that but sadly because this is so much more than promoting mathes each thing gets 1 episode. So much behind the scenes showing for aew plans, revealing all the wreatlers going on the roster,anything they are doing turned inti an episode. Its smart that way to try to explain to people who they want to be


----------



## Raye

I think regardless I'm still very much looking forward to Pac/Page, based on Pac alone. His ending run in WWE was incredible and he easily became one of my favourites. The commitment to character work mixed with incredible in-ring ability, dude's the whole package.


----------



## Erik.

I assume it's PAC that's spying on Page then?


----------



## CRCC

It's impossible not to have been underhelmed when Goldust was revealed to be Cody's opponent. However, after 2 great promos, I'm already sold and really want to see this match. The most basic thing in wrestling, creating interest in a match so people will pay to see it.

I see a lot of people being cautious about the "sport-like" aspect they say they want to bring to the company, as if it means in-ring work only. Well, if these 2 promos are how they're going to build their promotions, than I'm in.


----------



## patpat

kyllie rae is ending her indy career. :tears 
she will soon be an aew elusive, she has the potential to be the next John Cena. I can legitimately see her handle such a role, and with the social movements today, a female Cena in term of fame isn't impossible anymore. I think it's the contrary. 
i am really a huge fan of this girl, she has the whole starting pack of a big star all over her. 
you can follow the end of her indy adventure on instagram. 
good job booker T, he really. did a tremendous job training that girl, hope he will produce more talent like that with his school.


----------



## Vic

If AEW ever wants a dev farm then they should totally team up with Booker’s promotion. So much quality has come from it and he even offered such a deal to WWE, naturally like the idiots they are WWE said no.


----------



## shandcraig

CRCC said:


> It's impossible not to have been underhelmed when Goldust was revealed to be Cody's opponent. However, after 2 great promos, I'm already sold and really want to see this match. The most basic thing in wrestling, creating interest in a match so people will pay to see it.
> 
> I see a lot of people being cautious about the "sport-like" aspect they say they want to bring to the company, as if it means in-ring work only. Well, if these 2 promos are how they're going to build their promotions, than I'm in.





Ever since Billy Corgan bought NWA and have seen some of the best story character telling in the business. I have come to realize that with the right people you can take a bum off the street and make him a star with the right story and edit behind him.


Nobodies and NWA got me interested in them. Thats what i see AEW is going to also do well at 


What do you know that is one of the biggest complains about the lack of from wwe. All the back end and crappy direction for the entire brand


Also i feel the need to correct you. You said 'IM IN' I think you meant 'IM ALL IN' ok bad joke lol


----------



## NXT Only

MoxleyMoxx said:


> She retired because of permanent spinal trauma and had 7 concussions in 8 years of wrestling, so her wrestling again at least on a regular basis seems very unlikely.


Wow, I didnt know that. She could always be his manager.


----------



## patpat

my French site for news! confirms Ambrose is not done as a wrestler but only with wwe


----------



## Empress

The promos have been incredible. I'm finally getting the proper Dustin vs Cody feud that's been denied for years.


----------



## Raye

I don't think this counts as spoilers, correct me if I'm wrong, but Pentagon may have injured his leg at the Impact tapings on Monday :/


----------



## Chan Hung

So the reports are that Brock Lesnar is retiring from MMA does anybody believe that there's a chance he would go to aew although it's likely WWE


----------



## Boldgerg

Chan Hung said:


> So the reports are that Brock Lesnar is retiring from MMA does anybody believe that there's a chance she would go to aew although it's likely WWE


There's no doubt he'd be a huge get, but personally I hope not. Sick of the one dimensional, lazy, unmotivated fuck.

This Lesnar was awesome:










This saggy boring old fuck version can piss off:


----------



## Chrome

Boldgerg said:


> There's no doubt he'd be a huge get, but personally I hope not. Sick of the one dimensional, lazy, unmotivated fuck.
> 
> This Lesnar was awesome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This saggy boring old fuck version can piss off:


To be fair, WWE books him as lazy and unmotivated. If AEW got him, I think we'd see the "old" Lesnar again.


----------



## shandcraig

Chrome said:


> To be fair, WWE books him as lazy and unmotivated. If AEW got him, I think we'd see the "old" Lesnar again.


The question is why would anyone wanna see the same old old brock in the first place ? Look at Jericho for an example.The guy just keeps reinventing himself.


We cant look backwards


----------



## Boldgerg

Chrome said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no doubt he'd be a huge get, but personally I hope not. Sick of the one dimensional, lazy, unmotivated fuck.
> 
> This Lesnar was awesome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This saggy boring old fuck version can piss off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, WWE books him as lazy and unmotivated. If AEW got him, I think we'd see the "old" Lesnar again.
Click to expand...

His whole MMA/German suplex thing has been boring for 5 years. His style, attire and persona were all much, much more fun back in 02-04.

I'd love to see him actually attempt to get back into proper 'Lesnar shape', drop the MMA crap and be a wrestler again. If not I'm not interested any more. I've seen enough of it.


----------



## The Wood

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I called it awhile ago that Punk would sign. He is one of the reasons why they are getting a major TV deal. Turner wouldn't give them a primetime 2 hour slot if they didn't have some established star power to help the company get off the ground.


I think a few people called it. Getting stars is very crucial to appealing to networks, merchandisers and wider audiences. People might poo-poo the idea of getting someone like Randy Orton in, should he choose to jump, for example, but his face is recognizable, and having that in toy shops when parents or kids walk past and see it in connotation with the AEW branding is a great way to get awareness for your product out there. You don't need them forever, and hopefully Tony Khan has read The Death of WCW, but you pay them out the ass now to establish yourself as a big time player, and that TV rights money basically pays for it. 



ElTerrible said:


> I wonder how much it would cost to get The Rock work a three months program? $10M, $20M, $30M? Maybe they can make a short Saudi-Arabia visit to finance it. > Rock vs. Punk as generation vs generation is Mania Main Event level.


Only The Rock really knows that figure. They won't need to go to Saudi Arabia to pay him though. People forget how rich the Khans are. The reason insurance companies don't want him to wrestle is because if he gets hurt, it can suspend filming, which means that they have to pay out the studios for the money lost. If the Khans can cover that or catch Rock at the right time, there's no reason he can't come in for a match. There's no reason he can't come in for an appearance. It would make a lot of sense to offer him the money, because he's literally the biggest star in the world. 



validreasoning said:


> Punk vs rock was done twice on ppv in 2013; rumble and chamber. Rumble drew 579,000 buys .
> 
> Highly unlikely Rock will ever wrestle again give his Hollywood schedule and fact that most studios health policy means they won't allow him to undertake something as physically demanding and dangerous as pro wrestling. Remember he legit injured himself quite badly at Wrestlemania 29.
> 
> Money wise you are looking probably minimum $10 million for him to work one match these days. Unless you plan to hold a stadium show and sell 1 million ppv buys it wouldn't be financially viable to have Dwayne Johnson wrestle.


The perception of Rock coming in is massive though. Think of it as a Mike Tyson in WWF moment. If you want to announce to the world that you have arrived and are a big player, then paying The Rock $10 million to come in and do a segment with someone is a great way to kick-start that. You're not going to make the $10 million back in a night, but the increased cultural capital you receive and the potential earnings from that is probably astronomical. 

Would Rock do it? WWE seems to keep him happy. He has fought with Vince in the past though, and he probably knows enough about wrestling to know that a viable competitor is good for the industry. He might also hate seeing his relatives basically be mishandled in WWE. Say what you want about Roman Reigns and his push, but you know there's got to be at least one part of him that is pissed off that his return, which should have made him the biggest babyface star in wrestling is already insignificant. Neither him nor Rock are going to come out and say it, but that doesn't mean it isn't there. 



Chan Hung said:


> So the reports are that Brock Lesnar is retiring from MMA does anybody believe that there's a chance she would go to aew although it's likely WWE


There's absolutely a chance that Brock Lesnar could go to AEW. If he doesn't have a contract, he can sign with whoever he wants. The Khans have got the money to pay him -- perhaps even more than Vince does. Brock is a smart man when it comes to investing in his star. He knows that it's important for his perception to not be on TV every week, and to keep moving so he can make a difference, justifying the money he's paid. That's why he was pissed off at Vince after Mania 34. It's not that Brock really cares what people think of him, it's that he cares about the perception of a crowd that is passing around beach balls to his star.

Brock jumping to AEW would make a difference, and that helps Brock out. It's arguable that Brock can't make much of a difference in WWE. Well, the big things for him would be Saudi Arabia and being a TV draw for FOX. Him wrestling live on one of those first FOX SmackDowns is pretty big...unless it doesn't draw because Brock is burnt out with WWE fans. In some ways, it might be "safer" for him to jump to AEW, because there is no fixed barometer for him not to move. He can "disappoint" on SmackDown. If that happens, then he's not going to have Vince over a barrel anymore. Brock can work for the Khans for two years and then weight up his options then. 

I'm sure him and Heyman have talked about it. There is absolutely value in him jumping ship, for both Brock and AEW. It's just whether or not that's something he wants right now, or if he's happy working Saudi and placing his bets that he is going to be a difference-maker moving forward. 

I can hear some internet fans screeching, but Brock is the best worker in wrestling today. A match with Jericho, a trilogy with Omega, a possible rematch with Punk, something with Cody and then something with Hangman Page. A tag match with Brock and someone else against Jericho and Omega. Brock in a tag setting is something fresh and different that WWE just haven't done. That is eight matches there. That is eight PPVs sold. That is also possibly over a year of booking. He's worth $10 million for that, because I guarantee you that the perception of Tony Khan poaching Brock from Vince McMahon is going to get stakeholders interested in AEW. And if Omega wins a trilogy against Lesnar, your top star is golden. One match against Omega would be enough, and I'd pay $10 million for that alone, but you can probably get more out of him and ride the wave. 

I wouldn't say a jump is "likely," but it's nowhere near impossible.


----------



## The Wood

shandcraig said:


> The question is why would anyone wanna see the same old old brock in the first place ? Look at Jericho for an example.The guy just keeps reinventing himself.
> 
> 
> We cant look backwards


Because he's one of the best workers in the history of wrestling. He's one of the biggest draws in UFC history. He's a star and you need stars to bring in those TV rights, secure viewers and lure in advertisers. You want action figures to be made and sticker books to be given out at Christmas that make a potential new generation of fans go "Whoa! Who is that?!". You want kids on the playground, for whom wrestling has been boring for years, to talk about how Brock Lesnar has gone to a new promotion called AEW, and he kicks ass, but Kenny Omega _beat_ him!

Brock does the same thing in WWE because he's told to. That's what Vince sees his appeal as -- the guy to set up Roman Reigns, which didn't work, because Vince doesn't know how to book anymore. That's why Brock beat everyone en route to Roman. It was a sound plan, in theory, but Vince forgets that he killed his own kayfabe years ago, so it was all building resentment in Brock and Roman in front of his only audience left -- one that is very finicky about what story they're told. 

When left to his own devices, Brock does outstanding work. He has been the star of the past three Survivor Series shows. The match against Goldberg, the match against Styles, the match against Bryan. His selling is fucking amazing when he's allowed to sell. He would do more for Omega by selling on V-Trigger than most other guys could ever do for him.

You should want Brock in AEW because you want AEW to succeed. 

As for his "character." Brock shouldn't ever not be a monster. That's who he is. He plays his gimmick to perfection. You need guys to go up against the monster, which is the problem WWE faces. You also have to remember that Chris Jericho, himself, said that he was not able to reinvent himself the way he wanted in WWE, because it's a variety show where you are basically an avatar of yourself. Brock can be a lot more "fluid" outside WWE.


----------



## Chan Hung

Lesnar would be a huge pickup for AEW In my opinion. Yes hes not the same young buck but he still will get attention. To be honest least in AEW his environment would change and that would make him interesting


----------



## The Wood

A change of environment can help someone out immensely.


----------



## cm-drunk

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="und" dir="ltr"><a href="https://t.co/a3GpFKeYVw">pic.twitter.com/a3GpFKeYVw</a></p>— Jon Moxley (@JonMoxley) <a href="https://twitter.com/JonMoxley/status/1123438186410205184?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw">May 1, 2019</a></blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

ok so im trying to embed a tweet from moxley here... looks like he's in aew now! 5 non jobbers lets hope this isnt the end guys...


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

With Moxley and Punk all but being confirmed for AEW now we just need Stu Bennett to sign and the main event scene will be set for awhile. Goldberg or Brock signing would be amazing but I'm not expecting them to.


----------



## Chan Hung

I saw the new Dean Ambrose AKA Moxley video and wow that is super awesome I get the meaning behind and him really Desiring to leave where he was stuck in the WWE and go to Freedom AKA aew now we need CM Punk and you got me hooked LOL


----------



## shandcraig

Chan Hung said:


> I saw the new Dean Ambrose AKA Moxley video and wow that is super awesome I get the meaning behind and him really Desiring to leave where he was stuck in the WWE and go to Freedom AKA aew now we need CM Punk and you got me hooked LOL


The strange thing is that was a pretty big production. Seems weird for him to toss a bunch of money to create a video for him if hes really gone from wwe. Unless its AEW cus they would be paying for it or unless its a swerve and hes going back to wwe as a different character


----------



## Chan Hung

shandcraig said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the new Dean Ambrose AKA Moxley video and wow that is super awesome I get the meaning behind and him really Desiring to leave where he was stuck in the WWE and go to Freedom AKA aew now we need CM Punk and you got me hooked LOL
> 
> 
> 
> The strange thing is that was a pretty big production. Seems weird for him to toss a bunch of money to create a video for him if hes really gone from wwe. Unless its AEW cus they would be paying for it or unless its a swerve and hes going back to wwe as a different character
Click to expand...

Yeah you can definitely tell there's some production assistants going on in this video and it's not just him doing this solo it's definitely got some talents behind this and I'm thinking he probably already did a deal with aew it's just not announced yet


----------



## DJ Punk

"But but it's a work! Or he's just burnt out. He's not going to AEW!!" -Morons on the internet.

Was it really hard to believe that someone who has a passion for the craft of wrestling didn't want to go out there dressed as bootleg Bane complaining about the smell of the crowd? WWE botched a heel Ambrose and that was the last straw. Simple as that.

I love how the video starts off with him escaping a prison (WWE). Gold.


----------



## Chan Hung

DJ Punk said:


> "But but it's a work! Or he's just burnt out. He's not going to AEW!!" -Morons on the internet.
> 
> Was it really hard to believe that someone who has a passion for the craft of wrestling didn't want to go out there dressed as bootleg Bane complaining about the smell of the crowd? WWE botched a heel Ambrose and that was the last straw. Simple as that.
> 
> I love how the video starts off with him escaping a prison (WWE). Gold.


Yes so much symbolism and freedom happening at the end! :vince2


----------



## TheLooseCanon

SAVE_US.MOX


----------



## What A Maneuver

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> With Moxley and Punk all but being confirmed for AEW now we just need Stu Bennett to sign and the main event scene will be set for awhile. Goldberg or Brock signing would be amazing but I'm not expecting them to.


Is Punk joining actually a possibility? I know we all talk about wanting it and thinking maybe someday, but has something popped up recently that would make us think he's in?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

What A Maneuver said:


> Is Punk joining actually a possibility? I know we all talk about wanting it and thinking maybe someday, but has something popped up recently that would make us think he's in?


Meltzer said he's joining. And do you really think its a coincidence that Punk pops back up at an indie event right before AEW has their first event? I bet they'll keep doing the masked man shows up and hits a GTS until he finally unmasks himself at All In 2 or the first TV show.


----------



## Mox Girl

So if it is indeed AEW Dean/Mox is going to, how do I watch their first PPV? What are my options? Cos I am NOT missing his debut!


----------



## What A Maneuver

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Meltzer said he's joining. And do you really think its a coincidence that Punk pops back up at an indie event right before AEW has their first event? I bet they'll keep doing the masked man shows up and hits a GTS until he finally unmasks himself at All In 2 or the first TV show.


Meltzer said that? I know he's not always 100% spot on, but there's gotta be a trickle of truth to this at least. Punk has been talking wrestling lately... I'm keeping my hopes low, but I'm gonna lose my shit if Punk shows up. Ambrose, Punk and Omega in one company... Good God.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Damn that would've been a nice surprise lol.


----------



## patpat

So much for him being burn out and "he doesn't want to go to aew"
Give me MY CODY VS MOXLEY! Rivalry.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Ambrose Girl said:


> So if it is indeed AEW Dean/Mox is going to, how do I watch their first PPV? What are my options? Cos I am NOT missing his debut!


Most likely the Fite TV app since that's where All In aired. Some are saying it will be on PPV too and possibly re-air on whatever television network AEW lands on. They should really let us know soon though since it's just 3 weeks away.


----------



## Mox Girl

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Most likely the Fite TV app since that's where All In aired. Some are saying it will be on PPV too and possibly re-air on whatever television network AEW lands on. They should really let us know soon though since it's just 3 weeks away.


Thanks. I only asked cos I live in NZ and won't get AEW on TV when it debuts most likely, so I'll need to watch it online. *goes to look up Fite TV*


----------



## patpat

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Ambrose Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if it is indeed AEW Dean/Mox is going to, how do I watch their first PPV? What are my options? Cos I am NOT missing his debut!
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely the Fite TV app since that's where All In aired. Some are saying it will be on PPV too and possibly re-air on whatever television network AEW lands on. They should really let us know soon though since it's just 3 weeks away.
Click to expand...

 it's takingtime because it could air on the network service of their TV associate I think . t


----------



## NeyNey

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS PLEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Beatles123

Ambrose Girl said:


> Thanks. I only asked cos I live in NZ and won't get AEW on TV when it debuts most likely, so I'll need to watch it online. *goes to look up Fite TV*


How hard did you mark when you saw this? I gotta know! :delrio


----------



## Mox Girl

Beatles123 said:


> How hard did you mark when you saw this? I gotta know! :delrio


I actually screamed out loud :lmao And I got even more excited when I watched the video in full.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Ambrose Girl said:


> Thanks. I only asked cos I live in NZ and won't get AEW on TV when it debuts most likely, so I'll need to watch it online. *goes to look up Fite TV*



We might get it on the SoHo channels or Duke. Fingers crossed.


----------



## rbl85

The numbers on the dice is 25, i wonder what happen May 25 ?


----------



## patpat

He just followed AEW!!!! Yohooooooo 
His followings are
Czw ( his mother promotion) and AEW! hahaha great great great!
It's on Instagram. Let's all pray the account get verified so we can be sure its 100% legit


----------



## greasykid1

Isn't there just a little bit of a worrying tinge to AEW getting almost all of it's excitement for DoN from people that have jumped from WWE?

This isn't sustainable. Only so many will jump, and only so many will be ALLOWED to before Vince put the stoppers on everyone, like he has with Banks and Harper. I'm happy that AEW are hyping a Rhodes V Rhodes match, as Dustin deserves high profile matches. Both were criminally underused in WWE.

But all of the talk about DoN right now is around Pac, Punk, Moxley, Jericho, JR, the ex-wwe creative guys and other possible jumps. I'd just like to see more hype about the guys that have been working their asses off in places like ROH for years ... and maybe see them at the top of the card rather than filling out the first half.

Basically, I'm excited to see DoN, but I hope that they aren't putting all of their eggs in the Ex-WWE basket. They need to make their own stars, not be 100% about "come watch these WWE guys on our show".


----------



## patpat

All their excitement in wwe guys? 
Bro lucha bros vs young bucks 
Kenny vs Jericho and no y2j isnt a "wwe guy" he wrestled all around the world and has been repackaging himself for years. 
None of the women are from wwe. The only wwe guy hype is literally Ambrose and potentially punk ( which cant even be called a wwe guy since he left since idk how many years and did a lot of things in the meantime.) Soooo idk man...


----------



## Jman55

greasykid1 said:


> Isn't there just a little bit of a worrying tinge to AEW getting almost all of it's excitement for DoN from people that have jumped from WWE?
> 
> This isn't sustainable. Only so many will jump, and only so many will be ALLOWED to before Vince put the stoppers on everyone, like he has with Banks and Harper. I'm happy that AEW are hyping a Rhodes V Rhodes match, as Dustin deserves high profile matches. Both were criminally underused in WWE.
> 
> But all of the talk about DoN right now is around Pac, Punk, Moxley, Jericho, JR, the ex-wwe creative guys and other possible jumps. I'd just like to see more hype about the guys that have been working their asses off in places like ROH for years ... and maybe see them at the top of the card rather than filling out the first half.
> 
> Basically, I'm excited to see DoN, but I hope that they aren't putting all of their eggs in the Ex-WWE basket. They need to make their own stars, not be 100% about "come watch these WWE guys on our show".


I agree but WWE "is pro wrestling" right now and the people jumping ship was always going to get the most interest especially when AEW have yet to put on a genuine show (DoN being their first show for the actual promotion).

What matters is if they can elevate the lesser known names to be on a similar level (get people to initially come for the well known names and stay for the fact that the unknowns are also really good and make them more known) 

Basically we're both in agreement we don't want a new TNA here I'm just explaining why these names were always going to get the initial hype first and it's upto them to make the other guys worth watching and not overdo it with the "star power" since it wont last forever.


----------



## TD Stinger

I would honestly love to see Mox(it's gonna take time saying that instead of Dean) wrestle all over the place as opposed to jump straight to AEW, if that's what he wants to ultimately do.

But eventually, I do want him there. I need Mox vs. Omega.


----------



## The Wood

Yeah, they’re using WWE stars to get attention out the gate. That’s not a bad idea and it doesn’t mean it’s going to be that way forever.


----------



## rbl85

The Wood said:


> Yeah, they’re using *WWE stars to get attention out the gate.* That’s not a bad idea and it doesn’t mean it’s going to be that way forever.


I don't think they are.


----------



## Raye

They're not even using Ambrose to get attention, they've literally made zero mention of him. It's fan generated buzz.

Cody hasn't been associated with WWE in how long now, and god forbid anybody actually jumps the ship for Dusty f'n Rhodes.

Adam Page, Kenny Omega, Young Bucks, Pentagon Jr, Fenix, SCU, Cima, Britt Baker, Kylie Rae, Nyla Rose. Then there's the Battle Royal participants which have MJF who has been getting a lot of hype in Road to DON videos, Sonny Kiss, Kip Sabian, Joey Janela, Brian Pillman Jr, Best Friends. Where's the WWE talent amongst these names? Oh right, they're not.


----------



## Jman55

Raye said:


> They're not even using Ambrose to get attention, they've literally made zero mention of him. It's fan generated buzz.
> 
> Cody hasn't been associated with WWE in how long now, and god forbid anybody actually jumps the ship for Dusty f'n Rhodes.
> 
> Adam Page, Kenny Omega, Young Bucks, Pentagon Jr, Fenix, SCU, Cima, Britt Baker, Kylie Rae, Nyla Rose. Then there's the Battle Royal participants which have MJF who has been getting a lot of hype in Road to DON videos, Sonny Kiss, Kip Sabian, Joey Janela, Brian Pillman Jr, Best Friends. Where's the WWE talent amongst these names? Oh right, they're not.


Think their point was about fans hype rather than company generated (how I based my response anyway) where though there is some hype for those names most of the hype does come around names who are somewhat associated with WWE either hoping they join or the ones that already have.

Again as long as they use their talent properly and don't rely on this type of buzz that's the main thing but this type of buzz was always going to be a thing with how WWE has been synonymous with the business for as long as it has been.


----------



## Erik.

Wait, what have I missed? 

Mox is AEW now!??


----------



## Buster Baxter

The Wood said:


> Yeah, they’re using WWE stars to get attention out the gate. That’s not a bad idea and it doesn’t mean it’s going to be that way forever.





patpat said:


> He just followed AEW!!!! Yohooooooo
> His followings are
> Czw ( his mother promotion) and AEW! hahaha great great great!
> It's on Instagram. Let's all pray the account get verified so we can be sure its 100% legit


What's the account name?


----------



## Erik.

Fuck, just seen the video.

That is HYPED.

For anyone who hasn't seen it:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123438186410205184


----------



## The Wood

rbl85 said:


> I don't think they are.


You need stars to get a good TV deal and merchandising agreements. All the stars are in WWE...at the moment.

Hogan going to WCW was not a bad thing. Catering to him well into 1999 was.


----------



## Boldgerg

If the main even scene is Omega, Jericho, Moxley, Punk, Page and PAC, with the remote possibility of a Goldberg or Lesnar too, then it is going to be fucking incredible.


----------



## The Wood

Looks like WWE have snapped up Goldberg. It could just be one show, but I’d be surprised if they didn’t lock him into some sort of no-compete.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Goldberg is advertised for the upcoming WWE Saudi show but I guess that doesn't mean he can't have a short stint with AEW in the future. Much like with Brock it'll be cool if it happens but AEW will be fine if it doesn't.


----------



## V-Trigger

Cody disliked the tweet. Something is up or he's trying to be subtle.


----------



## Boldgerg

V-Trigger said:


> Cody disliked the tweet. Something is up or he's trying to be subtle.


How can you "dislike" a Tweet?


----------



## shandcraig

Lol cody is a mastermind troll. I give him props for doing a very good job at any subtle stabs or sneaky promoting


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

I haven't seen his name brought up but I'd like to see them bring in Don West as a color commentator. He was pure gold in TNA. Especially as a heel.


----------



## TD Stinger

Who knows if Moxley shows up at DON or not. But I will admit if we don't see a sign of him before the main event, I'll be looking around during and after Omega vs. Jericho.


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> Cody disliked the tweet. Something is up or he's trying to be subtle.


 or maybe he realised he made it too obvious lol


----------



## Erik.

Boldgerg said:


> How can you "dislike" a Tweet?


I imagine what he means is that Cody originally 'liked' the tweet by Moxley but has unclicked the like button


----------



## krtgolfing

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Meltzer said he's joining. And do you really think its a coincidence that Punk pops back up at an indie event right before AEW has their first event? I bet they'll keep doing the masked man shows up and hits a GTS until he finally unmasks himself at All In 2 or the first TV show.


Yea because Big Dave is never wrong.. .:heston


----------



## Erik.

I still don't think Punk signs.

He's just good friends with those involved and probably happy with them using his name for buzz. He actively hates the WWE, remember.

Happy enough with Ambrose, he's a much better character and a better mic worker than Punk (in my view) and character is a lot more important for good in ring ability for a new company starting up. Not to say Punk isn't a great character, but let's remember that he hasn't wrestled in what? 6 years?.

I think AEW will always have the Punk rumours and buzz around their company until Punk is officially confirmed and that'll always be good for them because you'll always get certain fans thinking he may show up at every PPV and they'll keep teasing Punk or making hints on YouTube, Twitter and potentially live shows too to keep that going.


----------



## patpat

Cody deleting his like on Ambrose's video makes him even more suspicious! :lol like if you let it then it can be argued that it was just because you liked it , but deleting it seems like heavy damage control to me :lol


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

Erik. said:


> I still don't think Punk signs.
> 
> He's just good friends with those involved and probably happy with them using his name for buzz. He actively hates the WWE, remember.
> 
> Happy enough with Ambrose, he's a much better character and a better mic worker than Punk (in my view) and character is a lot more important for good in ring ability for a new company starting up. Not to say Punk isn't a great character, but let's remember that he hasn't wrestled in what? 6 years?.
> 
> I think AEW will always have the Punk rumours and buzz around their company until Punk is officially confirmed and that'll always be good for them because you'll always get certain fans thinking he may show up at every PPV and they'll keep teasing Punk or making hints on YouTube, Twitter and potentially live shows too to keep that going.


I think people are misinterpreting what Dave said about Punk.

Meltzer said Tony Khan's first choice for AEW was Punk.

https://www.ringsidenews.com/2019/0...before-anyone-else-including-the-young-bucks/

I don't think he reported anything outside of that. I haven't seen anything anyway

Also, I have never seen Punk disparage Vince, his issue always seemed to be with HHH, not with Vince.

Edit: Punk will be in Coachella, CA during DoN... just in case anyone is wondering:

https://cffc.tv/news/2019/3/22/spot...-on-saturday-may-25th-in-coachella-california



> The event will also be broadcast live on UFC FIGHT PASS, with universally respected MMA voice John Morgan and international superstar CM Punk calling the action. Additional bouts for the card will be announced in the coming weeks.


----------



## Erik.

DMD Mofomagic said:


> I think people are misinterpreting what Dave said about Punk.
> 
> Meltzer said Tony Khan's first choice for AEW was Punk.
> 
> https://www.ringsidenews.com/2019/0...before-anyone-else-including-the-young-bucks/
> 
> I don't think he reported anything outside of that. I haven't seen anything anyway
> 
> Also, I have never seen Punk disparage Vince, his issue always seemed to be with HHH, not with Vince.
> 
> Edit: Punk will be in Coachella, CA during DoN... just in case anyone is wondering:
> 
> https://cffc.tv/news/2019/3/22/spot...-on-saturday-may-25th-in-coachella-california


It's more to do with all the teases and name drops.

The Elite have all said that everything they do or say in their YouTube videos will have meaning behind them. You can count the amount of times they've mentioned or teased Punk on two hands. 

Khan calling him Phil in his interview recently etc.

I wouldn't expect Punk at DoN, even if he was available - that would have been stupid either way, even if he had signed.

If Punk was to even make an appearance it'd be at All-In 2 in Chicago which is in September or on one of the live TV shows (perhaps the debut show) but it'll NOT be advertised unless it's leaked.

But Punk has a huge fanbase. Even the teasing of Punk gets people talking and intrigued in AEW. Which is only good for the company and it's potential future events.


----------



## Raye

Man the two dice in the video with 2 and 5 have me convinced Moxley is showing up at DoN, there's no way that it's pure coincidence.


----------



## Erik.

Raye said:


> Man the two dice in the video with 2 and 5 have me convinced Moxley is showing up at DoN, there's no way that it's pure coincidence.


It's a legitimate logo for the Viper Room.










A place in California.

However, there was a place called 'The Viper Room' in Cincinnati, Ohio where Ambrose actually grew up (before it was legally changed due to the California venue looking to sue). 

So it's all a bit interesting.


- Viper Room logo used in the video, which is heavy on gambling
- Dice of said Viper Room logo having a '2' and a '5'
- Viper Room also being a name of an old Ohio venue.
- Jon Moxley being billed from Cincinnati, Ohio.

But of course Dean Ambrose was billed from Las Vegas, Nevada - where Double or Nothing is held.

:lol

I do hope there are some kind of teases in the next "Road to Double or Nothing" video - but it wouldn't surprise me if we don't hear anything more on Jon Moxley from AEW or the actual Jon Moxley twitter page until he shows up somewhere sometime.

It's created enough buzz and will continue to do so.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Vic said:


> If AEW ever wants a dev farm then they should totally team up with Booker’s promotion. So much quality has come from it and he even offered such a deal to WWE, naturally like the idiots they are WWE said no.


Agreed. I've been digging ROW since I got into it a few months back. If the Anthony Ogogo situation materializes then I'd imagine that would be a great place for him to cut his teeth.


----------



## Chan Hung

What A Maneuver said:


> nWo4Lyfe420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meltzer said he's joining. And do you really think its a coincidence that Punk pops back up at an indie event right before AEW has their first event? I bet they'll keep doing the masked man shows up and hits a GTS until he finally unmasks himself at All In 2 or the first TV show.
> 
> 
> 
> Meltzer said that? I know he's not always 100% spot on, but there's gotta be a trickle of truth to this at least. Punk has been talking wrestling lately... I'm keeping my hopes low, but I'm gonna lose my shit if Punk shows up. Ambrose, Punk and Omega in one company... Good God.
Click to expand...

Holy cow Count Me In also if you have Dean Ambrose CM Punk along with Kenny Omega Chris Jericho Cody Rhodes and others in a event holy crap LOL


----------



## The Wood

Erik. said:


> I still don't think Punk signs.
> 
> He's just good friends with those involved and probably happy with them using his name for buzz. He actively hates the WWE, remember.
> 
> Happy enough with Ambrose, he's a much better character and a better mic worker than Punk (in my view) and character is a lot more important for good in ring ability for a new company starting up. Not to say Punk isn't a great character, but let's remember that he hasn't wrestled in what? 6 years?.
> 
> I think AEW will always have the Punk rumours and buzz around their company until Punk is officially confirmed and that'll always be good for them because you'll always get certain fans thinking he may show up at every PPV and they'll keep teasing Punk or making hints on YouTube, Twitter and potentially live shows too to keep that going.


You don’t promise what you’re not going to deliver. Everyone involved is clever enough to know that the Punk hype is going to be perceived as a promise, and they wouldn’t play into it. I’m pretty close to certain Punk is joining the promotion.


----------



## Erik.

The Wood said:


> You don’t promise what you’re not going to deliver. Everyone involved is clever enough to know that the Punk hype is going to be perceived as a promise, and they wouldn’t play into it. I’m pretty close to certain Punk is joining the promotion.


Nope just can't see it.

Not as an official member of the roster anyway. 

Commentator? Occasional part time guy who shows up here and there? Sure.

Full time? Just can't see it.

Will be happy if he does though. A great wrestler, a great promo and a known name within and outside of the wrestling industry.


----------



## LaMelo

I know Daddy Khan is worth like a gazillion dollars but if Punk comes is all Khan would have to do to use Cult of Personality is pay Living Colour a royalty fee? That is all Vince had to do to use it, right?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123717381057056770


----------



## The Wood

Erik. said:


> Nope just can't see it.
> 
> Not as an official member of the roster anyway.
> 
> Commentator? Occasional part time guy who shows up here and there? Sure.
> 
> Full time? Just can't see it.
> 
> Will be happy if he does though. A great wrestler, a great promo and a known name within and outside of the wrestling industry.


Oh, I’m not saying full-time (whatever that means for AEW). I’ll be very surprised if he is not wrestling at All In 2 in Chicago though. Very surprised. 

And hell, he might get the taste for it and do an HBK-like schedule. He’s still in shape and had time to rest up. Not a “lazy” guy. 



Acuña's Bat Flip said:


> I know Daddy Khan is worth like a gazillion dollars but if Punk comes is all Khan would have to do to use Cult of Personality is pay Living Colour a royalty fee? That is all Vince had to do to use it, right?


I believe so.


----------



## RiverFenix

Punk only needs to sign a 6 mos contract. They hype and publicity it would bring alone would pay his seven figure price tag. Just give me a program with Kenny Omega out of it. 

What money feuds does Moxley have waiting in AEW? Mox vs Omega doesn't do it for me for whatever reason. Mox vs Cody - nah, Mox vs Jericho - nope. It's weird. Moxley vs Penta and Fenix - now that is a program I'd LOVE to see. 

Does Joey Janela play the Callihan role for Mox? Maybe Pillman Jr or Darby Allin?


----------



## RiverFenix

Acuña's Bat Flip said:


> I know Daddy Khan is worth like a gazillion dollars but if Punk comes is all Khan would have to do to use Cult of Personality is pay Living Colour a royalty fee? That is all Vince had to do to use it, right?


This would be so much better - Miseria Cantare had such an epic feel to it.


----------



## Boldgerg

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Acuña's Bat Flip said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know Daddy Khan is worth like a gazillion dollars but if Punk comes is all Khan would have to do to use Cult of Personality is pay Living Colour a royalty fee? That is all Vince had to do to use it, right?
> 
> 
> 
> This would be so much better - Miseria Cantare had such an epic feel to it.
Click to expand...

Awful.


----------



## Beatles123

SCU! :mark


----------



## patpat

MoxleyMoxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123717381057056770


 they are announcing their TV deal.


----------



## Sin City Saint

patpat said:


> they are announcing their TV deal.


Hopefully they do soon. Will definitely boost the hype they already have if they do - if it’s as big as has been teased (such as a deal with TNT or TBS).


----------



## kingnoth1n

Chrome said:


> Cody droppin' fire.


Pretty amazing promo, best since 2011. On a side note, mods when can we get an AEW section exclusively?


----------



## Sin City Saint

kingnoth1n said:


> Pretty amazing promo, best since 2011. On a side note, mods when can we get an AEW section exclusively?


It’s certainly needed.


----------



## kingnoth1n

El Taco said:


> It’s certainly needed.


yeah because really really really good shit gets lost in the shuffle and if I posted this on General WWE under "Cody burries Triple H" it would just get moved.


----------



## Sin City Saint

kingnoth1n said:


> yeah because really really really good shit gets lost in the shuffle and if I posted this on General WWE under "Cody burries Triple H" it would just get moved.


Yeah, hopefully we can get an AEW sub-forum soon, I know they haven’t “technically” had a show yet - but hopefully around the time of DON, if not sooner, an AEW sub-forum can be added.


----------



## Erik.

patpat said:


> they are announcing their TV deal.


Sounds more like they're just going to confirm how to watch their PPVs.


----------



## kingnoth1n

El Taco said:


> Yeah, hopefully we can get an AEW sub-forum soon, I know they haven’t “technically” had a show yet - but hopefully around the time of DON, if not sooner, an AEW sub-forum can be added.


Needs to go ahead and happen, this company has more steam than Impact, ROH, and NJPW. Mod bro's where you guys @?


----------



## SparrowPrime

Yea.....its time to get the aew sub section guys. The fans/members want it.....do it for the fans guys!!!!!!

Double of nothing thread
Being the elite thread
TV discussion thread


----------



## V-Trigger

*WON:* *The announcement regarding PPV, streaming, or both of Double or Nothing will be announced soon, likely the next week or two. *

Since they are going through with the *Tuesday Night Dynamite trademark*. As of a month or two ago, the idea of a Tuesday night show was dead based on the stations being talked with having other programming, *but it is back alive now.*

Dave Bautista was interviewed by Jimmy Alexander of the Jack Diamond Morning show in Washington, DC,* and asked about AEW. He said that an offer was made and there were large numbers involved.*


----------



## Beatles123

This is such a fucking fun-ass ride! :lenny

EDIT:



kingnoth1n said:


> Needs to go ahead and happen, this company has more steam than Impact, ROH, and NJPW. Mod bro's where you guys @?





SparrowPrime said:


> Yea.....its time to get the aew sub section guys. The fans/members want it.....do it for the fans guys!!!!!!
> 
> Double of nothing thread
> Being the elite thread
> TV discussion thread


Chrome has told yall many times, we wait until DON or the TV deal being official.


----------



## V-Trigger

This is going to affect AEW/NJPW.

WON:


> Callis did want to use Elgin, Davey Boy Smith Jr., and perhaps others from New Japan, but New Japan told its contracted talent that they didn’t want them working for anyone that they saw as competition to ROH.


----------



## Stinger Fan

If Punk were to come back to wrestling in some capacity, it would likely be AEW as he is friends with the Bucks and even after leaving the WWE he said he'd work with the Bucks. But still, people shouldn't get their hopes up . I can't wait to see what the details of their weekly show is going to be, I think its safe to assume their special event PPV's will continue on FITE TV for like $30-40.


----------



## Miss Sally

Could have sworn I seen an AEW commercial on TNT a while back, well was a quick one. 

TNT would be a great station to be on. 

I can 100% seeing AEW making noise because of it, just wondering what slot it would get?



V-Trigger said:


> *WON:* *The announcement regarding PPV, streaming, or both of Double or Nothing will be announced soon, likely the next week or two. *
> 
> Since they are going through with the *Tuesday Night Dynamite trademark*. As of a month or two ago, the idea of a Tuesday night show was dead based on the stations being talked with having other programming, *but it is back alive now.*
> 
> Dave Bautista was interviewed by Jimmy Alexander of the Jack Diamond Morning show in Washington, DC,* and asked about AEW. He said that an offer was made and there were large numbers involved.*


Interesting, I doubt Dave goes to AEW but he did finally get his match with HHH and retired. So if he did go, he left nothing on the WWE table he wanted to do.


----------



## Erik.

The offer for Batista was made before he returned to WWE and had his match.


----------



## Vic

If Batista goes to AEW it’s likely in a backstage capacity his body can’t handle ring work anymore and he’s aware of that.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Batista seems happy with his retirement match and Goldberg/Brock are advertised for SA so it looks like AEW struck out on all 3. I wonder how much was offered and if Vince actually topped it.


----------



## RiverFenix

Does Tuesday Night Dynamite back on mean no TNT/TBS because of Basketball?


----------



## Jedah

Update me. Did they secure their TV deal?


----------



## Erik.

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Does Tuesday Night Dynamite back on mean no TNT/TBS because of Basketball?


That's always been the worry.


----------



## shandcraig

I would love to see the new hart foundation in AEW. This time around they seem even more heelish than the originals. This is a group that really could do osme big heelish exciting things.


I know teddy hart has had a bad rep but he has entirely turned his life around 
The guy deserves 1 proper rin with a big promotion being a heel and not his insane wrestling. Hes such a good heel but would suck in wwe


----------



## Zappers

I wonder how much they are gonna charge for this PPV. Or is it going to be free. And how much will they charge for the next two PPV's. Considering they are at nickle and dime venues.

$10 to watch the PPV? $20? ....


----------



## patpat

Or maybe they will just put it on tbs 
I mean the basketball problem was with TNT no?


----------



## Erik.

patpat said:


> Or maybe they will just put it on tbs
> I mean the basketball problem was with TNT no?


I think the issue with TBS is that they run Baseball on Tuesdays in the fall, don't they?

I still remember the tweet from last month:

"Turner Sports (TNT, TBS) will present @AEWrestling at their upfronts to advertisers next month. WarnerMedia/Turner upfronts are currently scheduled for May 15th. This is how Networks announce their content lineup for the fall season to advertisers."


----------



## deets

I want them to sign Bulldog Jr. I think he has unlimited potential.
Bring in Archer too. KES as a team and as top of the card guys.


----------



## shandcraig

deets said:


> I want them to sign Bulldog Jr. I think he has unlimited potential.
> Bring in Archer too. KES as a team and as top of the card guys.




The only thing that is funny is Cody pretty much shat on the attitude era. It would be kinda funny if he brought in the hart foundation since all of them except teddy are repeating the same characters as their dads

Teddy hart needs a shot in a big company,The guys a legit heel


----------



## rbl85

deets said:


> I want them to sign Bulldog Jr. I think he has unlimited potential.
> Bring in Archer too. KES as a team and as top of the card guys.


They already have a big enough roster for the mens.

If you don't want them to be WWE 2.0 then you should wish that they don't sign too much wrestlers


----------



## li/<o

I was watching a new video that came out and it seems truth that WWE has resigned Lesnar, wants Goldberg, Taker again and is desperately trying to sign CM Punk. 

AEW is really gona push the WWE man I am actually excited for wrestling for so long. I am hoping AEW can really dominate the WWE and finally have them improve their product.


----------



## Master Bate

Yoo does anyone else want to see AEW sign Eli Drake? Or are people kind of sour on him now.


----------



## Death Rider

#KofiMania said:


> Yoo does anyone else want to see AEW sign Eli Drake? Or are people kind of sour on him now.


Not really. I don't find him entertaining tbh. I mean maybe he proves me wrong but I find him fairly overrated


----------



## Oracle

#KofiMania said:


> Yoo does anyone else want to see AEW sign Eli Drake? Or are people kind of sour on him now.


Incredibly boring, hard no.


----------



## patpat

Meltzer say right now there is two situation 
Wwe made people gave up on wrestling: which is what the TV world think, abs they will affect aew and make them fail indirectly. 
Or wwe just gave aew a huge pool of desperate pro wrestling fans who want a new product and the beginning of aew on TV will absolutely be a shocking success.
He also says despite all the worries about wwe numbers affecting them they still haven't signed the deal and think everything is fine. They are either veryyyy dumb Or according to Dave have a very very strong argument on the table. 
I think Khan can convince the people at Turner that people gave up on wwe and not wresting, and double or nothing is going to be their ace. The reason all those TV deals got to them was because of all in and its production but according to Dave the production for double or nothing is their strong argument. Its apparently going to be much h much better than all in like by a year. 
So let's wait and see but they seem confident.


----------



## RiverFenix

ROH did the production for All In and those folks of course are contracted to ROH so are not part of the AEW package being sold to television outlets. These television outlets want proof AEW can produce television in house themselves so Double or Nothing will be the make or break for them it seems. They need a smooth two hour production more than anything else that night, well after a sell out/near sell out crowd. 

AEW hired a television producer away from Impact, who did Nitro and Thunder for WCW back in the day. I'm sure he'll bring in some further experienced hand connections and I could see Khan having some Jaguar television production side folks helping out where needed as well.


----------



## Jokerface17

#KofiMania said:


> Yoo does anyone else want to see AEW sign Eli Drake? Or are people kind of sour on him now.



Eli Drake is like a poor man’s Nick Aldis. No joke, I used to get the two confused because I don’t follow TNA/Impact at all after Styles left. But now Aldis is leaps and bounds above Eli. 

That being said, I would prefer Eli over guys like Joey Ryan, Sammy Guevara, etc. I think he could be a good low level guy that wins at the bottom of the card and has some mid card success, just keep him out of the main event.


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1124262362565857280


----------



## Raye

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1124262362565857280


I thought people were saying the partnership was over, so I'm a little confused?


----------



## Beatles123

Raye said:


> I thought people were saying the partnership was over, so I'm a little confused?


No? It's still going.


----------



## The Wood

patpat said:


> Meltzer say right now there is two situation
> Wwe made people gave up on wrestling: which is what the TV world think, abs they will affect aew and make them fail indirectly.
> Or wwe just gave aew a huge pool of desperate pro wrestling fans who want a new product and the beginning of aew on TV will absolutely be a shocking success.
> He also says despite all the worries about wwe numbers affecting them they still haven't signed the deal and think everything is fine. They are either veryyyy dumb Or according to Dave have a very very strong argument on the table.
> I think Khan can convince the people at Turner that people gave up on wwe and not wresting, and double or nothing is going to be their ace. The reason all those TV deals got to them was because of all in and its production but according to Dave the production for double or nothing is their strong argument. Its apparently going to be much h much better than all in like by a year.
> So let's wait and see but they seem confident.


They’ve got to bet on themselves. If they take a hasty deal because the perception of wrestling is set by WWE, then what’s the point of what they’re even doing? They just need to convince Turner (the group, not the man himself) that WWE’s metrics going down mean there is a wider gap in the market for them to fill. This could even _help_ them, especially as they are not going to be going for Vince money. They’ll be going for a lot, but I think it is smarter to low-ball Vince’s deals to create a “value for money” scenario with them. They can get good ratings and they don’t look stupid for forking out _obscene_ amounts in rights fees. 

Something like $100 million a year is about half of what Vince is getting, but more than covers overhead and production costs. They can be in the green and will be realistically delivering more bang for the buck.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

I'd sign Eli Drake. He's a poor man's Rock imo and his style is kinda dated. But that kinda makes it unique across the modern wrestling landscape. Whoever said he's a poor man's Nick Aldis - no, they only look alike. Drake would be solid in an Elias type role. 

As far as WWE hurting AEW I do think that's a very real possibility. TV executives are extreeeemly fickle. They don't give a fuck. There are other signs that interest in wrestling is growing outside of the WWE. Numerous movies, documentaries and even a popular Netflix drama about wrestling. New Japan growing in the west. But how much of this will TV execs hear, understand or care about? I'm not sure. The biggest and most well produced wrestling program is currently failing. Honestly, if I was a know nothing TV exec unfamiliar with wrestling, I'd second guess any wrestling program based on that alone


----------



## Raye

Beatles123 said:


> No? It's still going.


People on here were saying OWE backed out :S


----------



## Donnie

AEW running angles at indies with 300 followers on Twitter is really cool. Helps build that "anything can happen" feeling. 

The match will suck, but if they do stuff like this I won't be too mad. mega :y2j


----------



## Stetho

Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> I'd sign Eli Drake. He's a poor man's Rock imo and his style is kinda dated. But that kinda makes it unique across the modern wrestling landscape. Whoever said he's a poor man's Nick Aldis - no, they only look alike. Drake would be solid in an Elias type role.
> 
> As far as WWE hurting AEW I do think that's a very real possibility. TV executives are extreeeemly fickle. They don't give a fuck. There are other signs that interest in wrestling is growing outside of the WWE. Numerous movies, documentaries and even a popular Netflix drama about wrestling. New Japan growing in the west. But how much of this will TV execs hear, understand or care about? I'm not sure. The biggest and most well produced wrestling program is currently failing. Honestly, if I was a know nothing TV exec unfamiliar with wrestling, I'd second guess any wrestling program based on that alone


Sure, but I guess that's the difference between a good TV executive and a bad one.


----------



## Erik.

So, I see Tenille has been written off ROH television...


----------



## V-Trigger

Jericho just challenged Okada for Dominion.

Bea Priestley just won STARDOM top title.


----------



## Chan Hung

V-Trigger said:


> Jericho just challenged Okada for Dominion.
> 
> Bea Priestley just won STARDOM top title.


I don't like that aew is allowing Jericho to do things like this because they could risk him getting injured a different promotion and they really need to not let wrestlers take a chance and wrestle outside the company and risk getting injured I'm just saying


----------



## sim8

Chan Hung said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jericho just challenged Okada for Dominion.
> 
> Bea Priestley just won STARDOM top title.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like that aew is allowing Jericho to do things like this because they could risk him getting injured a different promotion and they really need to not let wrestlers take a chance and wrestle outside the company and risk getting injured I'm just saying
Click to expand...

I get what you're saying about risking injury but Jericho and Omega are the exception who get to work for New Japan as part of their AEW contracts. Cody confirmed going forward once AEW has a more regular schedule then the main roster will be more or less exclusive.


----------



## Chan Hung

sim8 said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jericho just challenged Okada for Dominion.
> 
> Bea Priestley just won STARDOM top title.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like that aew is allowing Jericho to do things like this because they could risk him getting injured a different promotion and they really need to not let wrestlers take a chance and wrestle outside the company and risk getting injured I'm just saying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get what you're saying about risking injury but Jericho and Omega are the exception who get to work for New Japan as part of their AEW contracts. Cody confirmed going forward once AEW has a more regular schedule then the main roster will be more or less exclusive.
Click to expand...

Yeah I guess with the upcoming TV deal that hopefully is announced I just want to make sure the guy is on TV and risks less outside injury but yes it makes sense


----------



## ElTerrible

I agree with a lot of people that say AEW needs to be patient (as hard as this must be) and take their momentum into the TV deal. Not blow all their surprises and big matches pre-TV, but still deliver some big things. 

I´d probably debut Moxley and start a confrontation at Vegas. I´d also have a world title belt presentation and announce a tournament for the Chicago PPV. 

Put in 

Moxley vs. Joey Janela

Omega vs. MJF

Hangman Page vs. Christopher Daniels

Jericho vs. Pac

Semis

Moxley vs. Omega (they battle to a violent double countout through the crowd, and "accidentally"injure two or three "fans" in the process)

FINAL

Hangman Page vs. Jericho

Page wins the title clean.

CM Punk´s best in the world hits. He wants to contront Page, but Jericho jumps him from the side.



Now you go into the first TV months with

World champion Hangman Page vs. Pac (establish new stars)

Jericho vs. Punk (for the "casual fans")

and NOT 

Omega vs. Moxley

cause Cody Rhodes says their violent brawl nearly cost AEW their TV deal, they are getting sued by the fans and therefore he won´t allow the rematch to EVER happen. Making use of the simple concept, that you always want most, what you can´t have.


----------



## Death Rider

I like Hangman Page but he should not be the first champion. There our numerous better options. Build him up first


----------



## Raye

If anything, I'd root for either PAC, Jericho, or Omega to be the first champion, not Page.

How many titles do you guys think they'll have? I think World, Tag, and Womens are a given. I think they'll definitely have a mid/lower card title too given that they have so many guys that can compete for it like Sonny, Ace, Pillman Jr, Darby, etc.


----------



## Erik.

Hangman seems to be the perfect guy to build towards eventually winning their midcard title.

I'd probably give PAC that belt.


----------



## Jedah

They need to do Omega vs. Moxley for the world title if that feud is available. If not, Omega vs. their other biggest heel. The TV launch date will be when interest in AEW will be at its highest for a good while. They need to retain as many viewers from the launch as they can. To do that, they need to start off as hot as possible.

Hangman and even PAC are midcard/upper midcard guys. They could get into the main event but not right away. If Omega vs. Moxley is available for the main event, that's what you do. Omega is the ace and Moxley is a guy millions of people are familiar with so should be the top heel for a while.

I don't know when they'll be crowning the champions but you use those PPVs to lead in to the feuds that will pope on the first episode of TV.


----------



## Asuka842

Honestly Jericho as the inaugural champ could work as well imo. He brings name value instantly and he can help establish things. It doesn't even have to be a long reign even. PAC is easily ME material imo. And yeah if they can get Moxley that'd be awesome, we'll see.

As for the midcard, Christopher Daniels, Kazarian, Hangman Page, etc are all there.


----------



## Jedah

PAC could be main event at times, I agree, but not at the very launch of the show. They need to go as big as possible for that.

Jericho would be OK to start off, sure. He's the only transitional champion that would do what they need, but Omega vs. Moxley is obviously the ideal. I really hope they can get him.


----------



## Asuka842

Erik. said:


> So, I see Tenille has been written off ROH television...


She'd be an excellent pick-up for the women's division, you could make her one of the top players there. The only potential issue is her health, but she's been doing alright on that recently from what I hear.


----------



## Erik.

Am I the only one who think Jericho beats Omega at DON then?

I've thought that ever since it was booked.


----------



## Raye

Erik. said:


> Am I the only one who think Jericho beats Omega at DON then?
> 
> I've thought that ever since it was booked.


I thought that's what majority of people thought?

I can see them saving crowning the first champion until their first TV episode. This is not a company that seems to be in a rush to do anything.


----------



## Erik.

Raye said:


> I thought that's what majority of people thought?
> 
> I can see them saving crowning the first champion until their first TV episode. This is not a company that seems to be in a rush to do anything.


Ah, glad it wasn't just me then.

I can't see any titles being on the line at DON before they even have a live television show on the go.

These are simply just PPV events to get people used to what sort of production and wrestling they're going to provide.

Jericho will beat Omega via way of fuckery at DON and Omega will eventually get his 'rub' by going over him when they've got that established live television audience.

I can potentially see the title being decided via way of a tournament in all honesty.


----------



## Asuka842

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> I like Hangman Page but he should not be the first champion. There our numerous better options. Build him up first


Yeah Page feels more like a "build him up and have him win the title later on" type of guy, I agree with that.

As for the first champion, well Jericho comes to mind right away as the transitional "get things going" champ. Kenny or even PAC are possibilities as well. And IF they can sign Moxley, then he'd be a good option as well, etc.


----------



## shandcraig

I think Page is a main event guy for sure but he needs a build up for a story.

In fact think they should reveal the world championship belt but turn it into along story of the company wanting wrestlers to prove they are the best. Could be an epic several month build up of people chasing after the cold.


Bettter than hey heres our belt fight for it in 1 match



I dont think anyone should be just tossed into a match off the back to win the belt. They stated they want the AEW belt to be the most important wrestling belt.It sure as well can be. At the moment the NJPW belt has been the most important belt in wrestling. WWE belt is a prop and the NWA belt has some meaning behind it again


----------



## The Wood

Omega is their ace. He should win the belt and be protected.


----------



## Beatles123

Hangman is a future stud and all of you who don't see what they're trying to do are blind. PAC is not gonna be their first champ unless he's still feuding with Page. THEN he can get it and add to his chase.


----------



## Oracle

So they signed a wrestler with no legs...


----------



## RiverFenix

Anthony Ogogo is "technically blind", whatever that means, from a boxing injury that forced his retirement from that sport. I think it's only in one eye, but it caused him to not be able to have a drivers license.


----------



## Raye

Oracle. said:


> So they signed a wrestler with no legs...


They didn't sign him, he's just appearing for the Over the Budget Battle Royal. It's good publicity, a feel good moment, and it'll make for some good spots.


----------



## shandcraig

I do see kenny being the first champion and i for sure see page getting built up to something big down the road. Most likely swerve too. 


They have a hand full of wrestlers to create good and bad guy geoup.


U just want the first championship natch built up and not handed out


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Asuka842 said:


> Erik. said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I see Tenille has been written off ROH television...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She'd be an excellent pick-up for the women's division, you could make her one of the top players there. The only potential issue is her health, but she's been doing alright on that recently from what I hear.
Click to expand...

Honestly, I’ve never really understood the hype around her.


----------



## virus21

Oracle. said:


> So they signed a wrestler with no legs...


Why not? WWE hires people with no brains.


----------



## Beatles123

Oracle. said:


> So they signed a wrestler with no legs...


*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS* roud

#HANDI-CAPABLE

FEEL OUR WRATH!!! :delrio


----------



## PresidentGasman

Prediction:

Kenny becomes first Champ to give the new world title prestige then PAC beats him for it at some point, leading to Hangman beating PAC for it next year to cement himself as FOTC


----------



## Beatles123

PresidentGasman said:


> Prediction:
> 
> Kenny becomes first Champ to give the new world title prestige then PAC beats him for it at some point, leading to Hangman beating PAC for it next year to cement himself as FOTC


----------



## The Wood

I don't know why you need to rush Hangman Page. Going by the logical pacing the company seems to be following, we might not even crown a champion prior to 2020. They've got Fight for the Fallen, where no champion is guaranteed either. If All In 2 is based around, say, CM Punk debuting, then it doesn't need a belt either. When Omega wins it, he should be champion for quite a while to cement himself. Let WWE play hot potato with their belts. If they're doing 6 PPVs a year, then there's no reason that Omega can't hold it for a year plus, taking us into 2021. I wouldn't take it off him until it feels like the right time or there is the option to make a giant star. By then the wrestling landscape could look completely different. Is Bryan getting ready to leave WWE? Has Velveteen Dream left because WWE bungled him up day one and are people rabid for that? Is New Japan ready to play ball, and is Omega vs. Okada the answer? 

I'd wait and see where the chips fall. You don't need to be following the WWE method of "everybody gets a turn." PAC and Hangman Page might get reigns, but the timing and the story has to be right.


----------



## Erik.

Of course Omega is going to be the first Champion

But he isn't winning a belt at DoN and won't be holding it until the end of the year atleast. 

Whilst the chase for the title is ALWAYS better. Giving it to an established name is smart.


----------



## Chan Hung

virus21 said:


> Oracle. said:
> 
> 
> 
> So they signed a wrestler with no legs...
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? WWE hires people with no brains.
Click to expand...

I can assure u, the no leg guy will be more over than most of the 2 legged guys in that matchup hahaha


----------



## Donnie

Cool Dad as champion in 2019 isn't something I need in my life. 

I'll take Joey over Cool Dad, and that's saying something


----------



## Erik.

Donnie said:


> Cool Dad as champion in 2019 isn't something I need in my life.
> 
> I'll take Joey over Cool Dad, and that's saying something


I don't think they'll ever put the belt on Jericho. (Perhaps a mid card belt down the line).

But Omega/Jericho will never be for the belt, in my opinion. Which is why Jericho will beat him at DoN.

They'll introduce the belt on the opening television show and have a tournament which decides the winner, in my view.


----------



## Donnie

Erik. said:


> I don't think they'll ever put the belt on Jericho. (Perhaps a mid card belt down the line).
> 
> But Omega/Jericho will never be for the belt, in my opinion. Which is why Jericho will beat him at DoN.
> 
> They'll introduce the belt on the opening television show and have a tournament which decides the winner, in my view.


I think they will put it on him because he's a name, and he can attract eyes to the company. I hate it, but I get it. 

I can see them doing a one night tournament at ALL IN 2. Be a great way to sell the PPV.


----------



## Schwartzxz

AEW will be disappointing to a lot of people.


----------



## shandcraig

Just a friendly reminder to anyone that might be going to don in here that we have a WhatsApp group. Would be great to meet up with whoever is going


I see All in 2 being the crowned champion too. Tournament might be best. As i was saying i dont like the idea of them just deciding these 2 guys are worthy to win it. New company so everyone should get a chance


----------



## Raye

Schwartzxz said:


> AEW will be disappointing to a lot of people.


And you're basing this on what exactly?


----------



## V-Trigger

The winner of the Battle Royal is getting something (we don't know yet) maybe a number 1 contender spot.


----------



## Raven

I can only hope Double or Nothing is as good as All In, if not better. I look forward to this show.


----------



## Schwartzxz

Raye said:


> And you're basing this on what exactly?


people are hyping up AEW way too much. at best this is gonna be like TNA and some are expecting them to be like WCW. wrestling is not booming. its dying.

All in had a good crowd. upcoming show will too but those are only 2 shows in 9 months. its not gonna be the same when they start doing TVs and PPVs. especially if their shows are not good. 

I cant guarantee any of this but atleast Im more realistic than other people. I was right about TNA, I was right about ROH, I was right about Global Force and I have a pretty good feeling Im gonna be right about this too.


----------



## virus21

Some what connected.


----------



## Raye

Schwartzxz said:


> people are hyping up AEW way too much. at best this is gonna be like TNA and some are expecting them to be like WCW. wrestling is not booming. its dying.
> 
> All in had a good crowd. upcoming show will too but those are only 2 shows in 9 months. its not gonna be the same when they start doing TVs and PPVs. especially if their shows are not good.
> 
> I cant guarantee any of this but atleast Im more realistic than other people. I was right about TNA, I was right about ROH, I was right about Global Force and I have a pretty good feeling Im gonna be right about this too.


Nobody was every hyping ROH or Global Force as legitimate competition. TNA was on the right track but was ran by absolute morons. AEW is easily going to be above TNA based on resources and talent alone.


----------



## Schwartzxz

Raye said:


> Nobody was every hyping ROH or Global Force as legitimate competition. TNA was on the right track but was ran by absolute morons. AEW is easily going to be above TNA based on resources and talent alone.


Global and ROH were not hyped as a legitimate competition but people expected them to be bigger than they were. TNA though was hyped as a competitor to WWE during 2008-2010. oh hell yeah it was. I was arguing with people back then too. Ill admit if Im wrong but if Im right Ill remind everybody of what I said here. not because I want to be right and brag about it but just because I cant believe people honestly think AEW is gonna be big.


----------



## RiverFenix

virus21 said:


> Some what connected.


5:39 "Poultry Pay" :eva:aries2:batista3:trolldogomega:regal


----------



## Beatles123

Schwartzxz said:


> people are hyping up AEW way too much. at best this is gonna be like TNA and some are expecting them to be like WCW. wrestling is not booming. its dying.
> 
> All in had a good crowd. upcoming show will too but those are only 2 shows in 9 months. its not gonna be the same when they start doing TVs and PPVs. especially if their shows are not good.
> 
> I cant guarantee any of this but atleast Im more realistic than other people. I was right about TNA, I was right about ROH, I was right about Global Force and I have a pretty good feeling Im gonna be right about this too.


Realism and pessimism aren't the same thing.


----------



## The Wood

Schwartzxz said:


> Global and ROH were not hyped as a legitimate competition but people expected them to be bigger than they were. TNA though was hyped as a competitor to WWE during 2008-2010. oh hell yeah it was. I was arguing with people back then too. Ill admit if Im wrong but if Im right Ill remind everybody of what I said here. not because I want to be right and brag about it but just because I cant believe people honestly think AEW is gonna be big.


You’re doing so much generalizing here. Who thought that GFW and ROH would be big? ROH was an independent company and GFW was started by Jeff Jarrett with TNA off-cuts about the same time he started selling gold. 

Why can’t people get it through their heads that this is an entirely different scenario. This is a billionaire looking to pick up some sick TV rights money. That means stars, production, arena shows and a marketing strategy. The capital invested in this thing already puts anything TNA has ever been to shame. 

Spike gave TNA a chance, but because they were in bed with Russo, they could never creatively capitalize on what Spike gave them. They got Christian, Sting and Kurt Angle, but could never even get a cemented WWE star to jump. Jericho, for example, didn’t touch them with a stick, because he was smart. 1.1 was that magic number, and they could never break that perception of being a a retirement home for ex-WWE guys in the Impact Zone. 

It’s not the same thing as what AEW is going to try and achieve.


----------



## Raye

You can make predictions all you want but if your basis on this company's failures is because you predicted GFW, ROH, and TNA would be no competition to WWE, then you have no ground for a solid argument. Come up with a real argument to why this company won't succeed, and maybe, just maybe then people will take you seriously.


----------



## Vic

Schwartzxz said:


> AEW will be disappointing to a lot of people.


Thanks alot for your nothing contribution to the discussion.


----------



## Schwartzxz

Beatles123 said:


> Realism and pessimism aren't the same thing.


neither are realism and optimism. but atleast when you are realistic you wont end up being disappointed.



The Wood said:


> You’re doing so much generalizing here. Who thought that GFW and ROH would be big? ROH was an independent company and GFW was started by Jeff Jarrett with TNA off-cuts about the same time he started selling gold.
> 
> Why can’t people get it through their heads that this is an entirely different scenario. This is a billionaire looking to pick up some sick TV rights money. That means stars, production, arena shows and a marketing strategy. The capital invested in this thing already puts anything TNA has ever been to shame.
> 
> Spike gave TNA a chance, but because they were in bed with Russo, they could never creatively capitalize on what Spike gave them. They got Christian, Sting and Kurt Angle, but could never even get a cemented WWE star to jump. Jericho, for example, didn’t touch them with a stick, because he was smart. 1.1 was that magic number, and they could never break that perception of being a a retirement home for ex-WWE guys in the Impact Zone.
> 
> It’s not the same thing as what AEW is going to try and achieve.


I said BIGGER. which doesnt mean they would be big but just more successful then they were. 

Jericho probably would never get the money he is getting in AEW and at the time TNA was doing good I dont think Jericho would go anyway because he still wasnt done with his WWE career. now he feels like he has done everything he could so its a different story.

Khan may be a billionaire but at the end of the day if not enough people are going to watch them on TV or go to the shows its not gonna be successful.



Vic said:


> Thanks alot for your nothing contribution to the discussion.


well you contributed alot with this comment didnt you?


----------



## rbl85

I understand what Schwartzxz wants to say and i kind of agree with him.

A lot of us have really high expectations and we all know that the higher the expectations are the easier it is to be dissapointed.

In fact someone like Schwartzxz have more chance to be positively surprised than the majority of us because his expectation is not that high.


----------



## Schwartzxz

Raye said:


> You can make predictions all you want but if your basis on this company's failures is because you predicted GFW, ROH, and TNA would be no competition to WWE, then you have no ground for a solid argument. Come up with a real argument to why this company won't succeed, and maybe, just maybe then people will take you seriously.


the whole AEW is a laughing stock to a lot of us older fans. the fact that it was compared to WCW and being able to compete with WWE was already a joke. I would like to see a new wrestling company that could rival WWE and create actual stars and have a good product. I would love it. but AEW aint that company. they may have good product but they are not gonna be big without true stars. the only true star they have right now is Jericho.

I know that writing anything against AEW here wont sit well with most of you and I dont really care. its an opinion. also one that may end up being true.



rbl85 said:


> In fact someone like Schwartzxz have more chance to be positively surprised than the majority of us because his expectation is not that high.


exactly. although I dont think I will with the roster they have so far. not my cup of tea.


----------



## Chan Hung

Schwartzxz said:


> Raye said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can make predictions all you want but if your basis on this company's failures is because you predicted GFW, ROH, and TNA would be no competition to WWE, then you have no ground for a solid argument. Come up with a real argument to why this company won't succeed, and maybe, just maybe then people will take you seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> the whole AEW is a laughing stock to a lot of us older fans. the fact that it was compared to WCW and being able to compete with WWE was already a joke. I would like to see a new wrestling company that could rival WWE and create actual stars and have a good product. I would love it. but AEW aint that company. they may have good product but they are not gonna be big without true stars. the only true star they have right now is Jericho.
> 
> I know that writing anything against AEW here wont sit well with most of you and I dont really care. its an opinion. also one that may end up being true.
> 
> 
> 
> rbl85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact someone like Schwartzxz have more chance to be positively surprised than the majority of us because his expectation is not that high.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly. although I dont think I will with the roster they have so far. not my cup of tea.
Click to expand...

Nobody thought that early WCW would become later WCW with NWO etc...nowadays, yes the trends don't look very promising because overall wrestling has been declining for many reasons such as for 1 there's so many other forms of entertainment out there for people to look 2day whereas years ago this was differenrt, also there's a lot of Social Warriors out there who want things their way or they'll complain and sponsors want this and that so companies cave in to pressure ...then u have in WWE a major lack of good characters, good talkers and guys who look like a beast where its mainly guys who are small that cant talk but can flip and do good in ring skills minus the ring psych... So yes, AEW needs to really learn or theyll also flop


----------



## Boldgerg

This fucking tool...

Can you give me this weeks Euromillions numbers as well, Mystic Meg?

What a prick.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

When's the next Road to DON episode?


----------



## Raye

Schwartzxz said:


> the whole AEW is a laughing stock to a lot of us older fans. the fact that it was compared to WCW and being able to compete with WWE was already a joke. I would like to see a new wrestling company that could rival WWE and create actual stars and have a good product. I would love it. but AEW aint that company. they may have good product but they are not gonna be big without true stars. the only true star they have right now is Jericho.
> 
> I know that writing anything against AEW here wont sit well with most of you and I dont really care. its an opinion. also one that may end up being true.
> 
> 
> 
> exactly. although I dont think I will with the roster they have so far. not my cup of tea.


Just because it's blatantly obvious you don't like something, doesn't give you a means to try to dissuade other people from looking forward to/liking something.

Let me hit you with a hint of how you can make a good conversation with your views. You're throwing AEW on full blast just for the sake of of your opinion. In your opinion, AEW only has 1 true star in Jericho, right? I disagree with you, and here's why... Bucks and Omega have had t-shirts sold in Hot Topic that according to reports have considerably outsold WWE t-shirts. I believe that having the ability to have great sales of your merchandise in a mainstream company when you have zero affiliation with WWE justifies labelling them as stars. 

See how I gave you my opinion with a reason for my opinion? See how I made it blatantly obvious that it's just my opinion and it's subject to disagreement? Now unless you want to hold real conversations with people, go be a debbie-downer elsewhere.


----------



## shandcraig

Well i go away to a horse back riding lodge for the weekend and come back to this section in a horrible state. What fools are so ignorant to the world to claim ridiculous statements like us old wrestling fans think AEW is a joke and cant make stars. I didn't know we're creating facts about a company before it launchs lol. The funny thing is and this has been in many article's lately. Wwe os now just a brand and itself is not creating stars moving the product. Now that is facts. 


I aint aruging with people shitting on a company in a forum about it. I most certainly have never been caught dead in a single wwe thread. Look ul my history


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Kinda off topic but I don't get why people don't think the Bucks/Omega/Cody aren't stars. I mean shit...They're very popular within the wrestling world and have done very well. I'd like to think that they're stars. If we're talking about legit mainstream stars outside of wrestling then noone is honestly.


----------



## Schwartzxz

Raye said:


> Just because it's blatantly obvious you don't like something, doesn't give you a means to try to dissuade other people from looking forward to/liking something.
> 
> Let me hit you with a hint of how you can make a good conversation with your views. You're throwing AEW on full blast just for the sake of of your opinion. In your opinion, AEW only has 1 true star in Jericho, right? I disagree with you, and here's why... Bucks and Omega have had t-shirts sold in Hot Topic that according to reports have considerably outsold WWE t-shirts. I believe that having the ability to have great sales of your merchandise in a mainstream company when you have zero affiliation with WWE justifies labelling them as stars.
> 
> See how I gave you my opinion with a reason for my opinion? See how I made it blatantly obvious that it's just my opinion and it's subject to disagreement? Now unless you want to hold real conversations with people, go be a debbie-downer elsewhere.


I never said people cant disagree with me. I never said they should listen to me and dislike AEW. but I will call them out for overhyping a company that is yet to have their first show. 

its true that so far I dont like what AEW is doing but even if I did I would still question if they can be successful. I dont like to sugarcoat things. Im blunt. if I think something sucks Ill say it sucks. ignoring bad things and focusing on good things just for the sake of being positive is not my thing. you can call it debbie downer or whatever you want. 

yes their shirts outsold WWE shirts in hot topic. maybe its because most of the people are buying WWE stuff from their shop or at live events or some other places. not so much in hot topic. Omega and Bucks are not mainstream stars and besides hardcore fans I dont know how many people even know who they are.


----------



## Beatles123

Schwartzxz said:


> I never said people cant disagree with me. I never said they should listen to me and dislike AEW. but I will call them out for overhyping a company that is yet to have their first show.
> 
> its true that so far I dont like what AEW is doing but even if I did I would still question if they can be successful. I dont like to sugarcoat things. Im blunt. if I think something sucks Ill say it sucks. ignoring bad things and focusing on good things just for the sake of being positive is not my thing. you can call it debbie downer or whatever you want.
> 
> yes their shirts outsold WWE shirts in hot topic. maybe its because most of the people are buying WWE stuff from their shop or at live events or some other places. not so much in hot topic. Omega and Bucks are not mainstream stars and besides hardcore fans I dont know how many people even know who they are.


Certainly, i think the fact that you are less attached to the product in general is going to make you more critical of them. On the surface that point of view can be healthy in a discussion like this. However, that same viewpoint in of itself comes with a bit of bias. I think what you did by simply coming in here and stating that AEW will fail as if that's a foregone conclusion (and with no context in your original post to boot) is what's rubbed us the wrong way. You came across as a grumpy old man yelling at the kids to get off his lawn, and for what? Just to kill our enthusiasm on the grounds that you allegedly know something we don't? Why would you project that notion? Are you trying to imply that you're any smarter than the rest of us? Surely not. 

Even looking past all that, if we were to indeed reach a scenario in which you ended up being right and AEW was all for naught, what does it matter? No one asked you to look out for our feelings. We have fun in here by imagining the possibilities and holding on to hope. It's not about whether this succeeds or fails. Most of us are just eager to see what comes of it one way or the other and we hope it works out. When we live in an age where wrestling sorely needs something like this, surely you wouldn't begrudge us the right to a little bit of excitement? - A drop?

If you had simply said your peace in a more balanced and well thought out way, I don't think anyone here would have any qualms with your skepticism. Sadly you appear to have chosen a different rout. :shrug


----------



## shandcraig

Schwartzxz said:


> I never said people cant disagree with me. I never said they should listen to me and dislike AEW. but I will call them out for overhyping a company that is yet to have their first show.
> 
> its true that so far I dont like what AEW is doing but even if I did I would still question if they can be successful. I dont like to sugarcoat things. Im blunt. if I think something sucks Ill say it sucks. ignoring bad things and focusing on good things just for the sake of being positive is not my thing. you can call it debbie downer or whatever you want.
> 
> yes their shirts outsold WWE shirts in hot topic. maybe its because most of the people are buying WWE stuff from their shop or at live events or some other places. not so much in hot topic. Omega and Bucks are not mainstream stars and besides hardcore fans I dont know how many people even know who they are.


Until you can point out someone that is main stream talent in wwe that is full time right now you have no valid points. Because you cant handle the facts that wwe is nothing more than a brand.


----------



## headstar

The Wood said:


> You’re doing so much generalizing here. Who thought that GFW and ROH would be big? ROH was an independent company and GFW was started by Jeff Jarrett with TNA off-cuts about the same time he started selling gold.
> 
> Why can’t people get it through their heads that this is an entirely different scenario. This is a billionaire looking to pick up some sick TV rights money. That means stars, production, arena shows and a marketing strategy. The capital invested in this thing already puts anything TNA has ever been to shame.
> 
> Spike gave TNA a chance, but because they were in bed with Russo, they could never creatively capitalize on what Spike gave them. They got Christian, Sting and Kurt Angle, but could never even get a cemented WWE star to jump. Jericho, for example, didn’t touch them with a stick, because he was smart. 1.1 was that magic number, and they could never break that perception of being a a retirement home for ex-WWE guys in the Impact Zone.
> 
> It’s not the same thing as what AEW is going to try and achieve.


Kurt Angle wasn't a cemented WWE star? Are you kidding? Angle was a multi time world champion in WWE and was main eventing WWE from 2000-2006 before he went to TNA. Angle was a much bigger star in 2006 than anybody in AEW not named Jericho. 

TNA was also backed by a billionaire, but Dixie's daddy stopped funding it when he realized wrestling doesn't draw.

TNA at their peak were getting 1.5-2 million viewers. Those numbers were considered pathetic back then, but are extremely close to WWE numbers today. Can AEW get those numbers with less star power than peak TNA? It's doubtful.


----------



## patpat

Sorry guys but there is a difference between skepticism and dumb statements. A guy like cm junk is sceptical but always bring some interesting point of view while providing an interesting sets of solutions and possibilities. 
Implying that the young bucks and omega outsold wwe because people are buying wwe stuffs on their hot topics is the dumbest thing I have ever heard here. 
Whether you are an old fan , new fan or idk what, I dont give a fuck your opinion isnt a fact. Tna failed because it was run by a bunch of stupid idiots who didn't knew what they were doing , a retarded writer like Russo and a boss who did nothing more than sleep with her talents without presenting a clear and structured business plan. THATS the reality, that's why tna failed. Because of itself. You also need to take the context into consideration, the moment tna came out wwe was extremely and I mean extremely STRONG! they weren't just a "brand" they had stars. And tna came our screaming everywhere they were gonna beat wwe.have you heard any aew guy do that? no they say the contrary, we cant beat them we are an alternative. That's all, they have a business plan , they know what they are doing they know where they are going. The bucks and cody received some huge contracts from wwe and said no, Kenny received a tremendous contract and was about to get proposed as the top guy in the company and said no. And I see people coming here saying he isnt a star? Anyone saying that is a damn hypocrite and ignorant. Omega is one of the biggest Japanese draw in wrestling, yes it's not America but that means he has a market somewhere in the world where he can rule. As for America, he isnt a star?! He is a no one?! Well again fucking hypocrites. Every single royal rumble thread was savour omega winning, on any forum, I have seen wwe shitters tell me over and over again omega would come to the wwe , everyone was excited about it and kept talking about it. He was the hottest free agent in the wrestling world and NOW he is not a star anymore?! Is that why wwe was about to pay him the fat paycheck? Sure 
And anyone in 2019 using "mainstrema" to measure how popular a current wrestler is is a damn fool because no active wrestler is main stream anymore. Wwe stopped produced stars hence why no wrestling star is a main stream star. 
People are predicting that it will fail because they predicted tna and Roh and now they think hey have some kind of super power ? The same people that predicted all in wouldn't draw 10k people into an arena ( biggest wrestling crowd outside wwe since wcw, tna didn't do it , wcw didn't) and then with double or nothing PEOPLE the same "realistic" guys who go everywhere bragging that they predicted a company run by a dumb bitch Hogan and Russo will fail ( how hard is it to predict that? :lol ) , the same people said all I was a "one time hype thing" and then double or nothing sold out in 5 minutes ina bigger arena than the one all in took place in. A 12k crowd will be at double or nothing. Something like that didn't happen since...? Wcw ( which is where the comparison came from). 
That's all I had to say , i am all for being critical but bring some goddman argent with you , not the typical "you are going to get disappointed because you too hyped and I am right lol rehhhh". 
And when you want to make a comparison , make a good one taking all circumstances into account. 
Tchouss guys


----------



## Schwartzxz

Beatles123 said:


> If you had simply said your peace in a more balanced and well thought out way, I don't think anyone here would have any qualms with your skepticism. Sadly you appear to have chosen a different rout. :shrug


whatever I said there would be people with their feelings hurt because everybody is so high on AEW not only here but on other sites too that as soon as you say something against them they act like something is wrong with you. 

so I just decided to write what I did and thats it. again I dont really care how someone here feels about it. like anything else you can agree or disagree and thats fine.



shandcraig said:


> Until you can point out someone that is main stream talent in wwe that is full time right now you have no valid points. Because you cant handle the facts that wwe is nothing more than a brand.


oh the typical "if you are against AEW that must mean you like WWE" comment. good one.


----------



## Schwartzxz

patpat said:


> Implying that the young bucks and omega outsold wwe because people are buying wwe stuffs on their hot topics is the dumbest thing I have ever heard here.


if you knew any better you would understand that it actually makes sense. keep rambling on.


----------



## shandcraig

Well that dudes clueless to himself, moving on.



So is the battle royal going to be unknown or will every wrestler be listed? I'm sure after DON we'll get a deep video revealing the belts journey


----------



## patpat

shandcraig said:


> Well that dudes clueless to himself, moving on.
> 
> 
> 
> So is the battle royal going to be unknown or will every wrestler be listed? I'm sure after DON we'll get a deep video revealing the belts journey


 most time they present the wrestler, I think they did it for All in.


----------



## NXT Only

Come on man this is getting ridiculous. Can we just discuss AEW potential.

If you’re not a fan just go be a fan of what you’re a fan of. If you want to cite critical skepticism then say your piece but this back and forth shit just derailed the only thread we have.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

FaceTime Heel said:


> When's the next Road to DON episode?


So we can A.) keep swordfighting or B.) we can get back to discussing AEW.

Now, it another attempt to at refocus the discussion.....When is the next Road to DON episode? Also, what surprises do you think they have in store for us as we come down the final stretch?


----------



## Vic

Schwartzxz said:


> whatever I said there would be people with their feelings hurt because everybody is so high on AEW not only here but on other sites too that as soon as you say something against them they act like something is wrong with you.


Given your original statement it was very obvious what you were trying to do don’t play the victim card now :lmao. You made a ot of nonsensical comparisons to TNA, GFW, and even ROH for whatever despite the fact that they’re doing fairly well for themselves all things considered so why you brought them up is the most mind boggling part of your post. Certainly better than either of the former. Regardless you did nothing original and we get clowns attempting to go against the grain every week. It’s tired and stale and you all make the same dumb claims and failed comparisons. 

Also isn’t @headstar popping in only to discuss the negativity considered trolling @Chrome?


----------



## FaceTime Heel

NXT Only said:


> Come on man this is getting ridiculous. Can we just discuss AEW potential.
> 
> If you’re not a fan just go be a fan of what you’re a fan of. If you want to cite critical skepticism then say your piece but this back and forth shit just derailed the only thread we have.


Agreed 100%. Has there been any other names confirmed for the Over The Budget Battle Royal?


----------



## shandcraig

In my opinion this is a insane card for this ppv, Plus much more. Excited im going to this event live


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Schwartzxz said:


> AEW will be disappointing to a lot of people.


I’m sure - and it will be amazing to a lot of others


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

I haven't bought a ppv for anything in years because my cable bill is already too goddamn high. Last one was Ronda's last appearance with UFC. But for this I'm gonna have to make an exception.

Oh yeah, and I'm one of those old fans. So fuck off thinking you know what I do and don't like.


----------



## RapShepard

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Kinda off topic but I don't get why people don't think the Bucks/Omega/Cody aren't stars. I mean shit...They're very popular within the wrestling world and have done very well. I'd like to think that they're stars. If we're talking about legit mainstream stars outside of wrestling then noone is honestly.


They're certainly stars in the wrestling world. But I imagine most are wondering if that's enough star power to really make a major impact long term. Then with some fans hoping it's the savior from a wrestling world ran by WWE, that means they're going to have to at some point start pulling in fans that aren't necessarily diehard wrestling fans. 

They've been wrestling stars for a while, and while they were having positive impacts financially on the promotions they dealt with, those promotions still never bubbled enough to be seen as a true alternative or true competitor (or whatever term folk are hoping AEW will be). While I get having the Kahn's is exciting because they got money and as of now are willing to spend it, idk if that's just enough. 

When WCW was under Turner they didn't just have a bunch of money. They had crossover stars, they had wrestling world stars, backing from the network, but also a built in fan base and rich history. AEW doesn't have the crossover stars (nobody does in wrestling) and we don't know how far their Network will go from them. Now The Elite certainly have their own built in follow them anywhere fan base, but that's when it gets to is that fan base big enough to justify prime time TV and the money being thrown at them. 

That's what's going to be interesting about them business wise. How many diehard wrestling fans will they get to their product and how many new wrestling fans will they create.


----------



## patpat

To create new fans you need three things 
A good TV exposure 
Present your product like wrestling ( it means storyline + in ring work + entertainment value and everything) 
The last one is also important! Have charismatic guy that can walk talk look and handle themselves like stars. And in that department, looking at their roster the potential is off the roof.


----------



## shandcraig

patpat said:


> To create new fans you need three things
> A good TV exposure
> Present your product like wrestling ( it means storyline + in ring work + entertainment value and everything)
> The last one is also important! Have charismatic guy that can walk talk look and handle themselves like stars. And in that department, looking at their roster the potential is off the roof.




agree and you have to take chances with a new roster. People tend to forget that the reason wwf got so popular in the late 90s is because they wass struggling and another company made them bring in new talent and give them a chance and change direction of the product.


The rock,Stonecold are perfect examples of nobodies that was given the ball and turned into something big. Thats exactly what AEW wants to try


----------



## RiverFenix

A huge plus for AEW will be a 2 hour per week time commitment "ask" from viewers. Ideally I'd even like a 90 minute show - even easier to sell to new or lax viewers. WWE demands 5-7 hours a week minimum with new programming that builds on each other. You can't gain new fans with such a demanding schedule commitment. 

Make it easy on the viewer - don't make anything outside television part of the television show. No twitter feuds or angles filmed for social media etc (ie BTE). Be a television show. Allow the viewer to sit and make the 1.5-2hr commitment and get the totality of the storytelling. Bleeding angles and storylines outside the allotted time is asking for further active engagement from would be viewers and it just alienates those who don't follow away from the television show and creates two separate fanbases you have to try to appeal to.

I also think an off-season should really be looked at. Nothing too long - just even Mid June to Mid August. Give fans time off and a natural starting and ending point rather than the never ending 52 weeks a year continuous commitment WWE demands.


----------



## V-Trigger

Riho confirmed joining AEW.
Young Bucks teased a new move for DoN (Matt was wearing a "I love heel turns" t-shirt. Take it for what is worth
Best friends out of the Battle Royale and teasing a feud with the YB.

- CASINO OVER THE BUDGET BR Rules -


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125475740726644736
On this week’s episode of “Being the Elite,” new AEW referee Bryce Remsburg announced the “Casino Battle Royale” for the upcoming event.

The 21 wrestler over-the-top rope battle royale will starts with 5 men, and 5 new competitors will enter every 3 minutes. The entry numbers for wrestlers will be picked at a later date and whoever gets “Lucky 21” is the last competitor in the match. 

Participants announced for the match so far include: Sonny Kiss, Kip Sabian, Brandon Cutler, Ace Romero, Glacier, Brian Pillman Jr., Sunny Daze, MJF and Joey Janela.


----------



## patpat

Double od nothing is a ppv disponible on At&T uverse according to 411mania 
But let's be careful the boys didn't announce it themselves and this site is the one that announced the "they are paying the TV slot" crap and then backed down and said "I...its a speculation!" When meltzer told them they were bulls bullshitting 
But Dave himself said they haven't finalised their TV deal yet which means if they want they CAN! my idea is they are waiting for double or nothing to blow the roof and show their values to the TV guy and even maybe get more money. I mean all in ( the reason they got the tv) wasnt totally done by them, so I guess they want to prove their point. Because if all in is enough to get them those TV deals , cody and Kenny said double or nothing will be all in on fucking steroid in term of production and Dave confirmed their production is gonna be on a very high level. Imagine how they will look cool in front of all those TVs? Lol also they could definitely kill the "wrestling is dying" mentality with double or nothing


----------



## Raye

V-Trigger said:


> Riho confirmed joining AEW.
> Young Bucks teased a new move for DoN (Matt was wearing a "I love heel turns" t-shirt. Take it for what is worth
> Best friends out of the Battle Royale and teasing a feud with the YB.
> 
> - CASINO OVER THE BUDGET BR Rules -
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125475740726644736
> On this week’s episode of “Being the Elite,” new AEW referee Bryce Remsburg announced the “Casino Battle Royale” for the upcoming event.
> 
> The 21 wrestler over-the-top rope battle royale will starts with 5 men, and 5 new competitors will enter every 3 minutes. The entry numbers for wrestlers will be picked at a later date and whoever gets “Lucky 21” is the last competitor in the match.
> 
> Participants announced for the match so far include: Sonny Kiss, Kip Sabian, Brandon Cutler, Ace Romero, Glacier, Brian Pillman Jr., Sunny Daze, MJF and Joey Janela.


Who's Riho? o_o

Also pretty sure No Legs, Best Friends are also announced for the battle royal.


----------



## rbl85

Riho is the japanese wrestler that Kenny and Cody were talking about, she's only 21 and she's pretty good.


----------



## patpat

RIHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! 
The women side of things is amazing! People will be blown away! I think what they want to do is to book the women like a "workrate" division to establish them in the eyes of the public as hard hitting/strong foes instead of just throw them around in main events. If done well they can create their rousey and make their division like the UFC women division, something veryyyy interesting that people are ready to pay to see, but to do that you need to establish it with a perfect booking and a lot of time. Glad they are taking that road. 
Also, I am watching a video with Dave basically confirming their contract is TNT but they didn't sign yet! And the contract is on the table ( anyone listened to the daily observer ? Is it from there?) 
My idea is still that they want to establish themselves instead of using All in's steam.


----------



## Asuka842

Kenny putting those Japanese contacts to good use it would seem.


----------



## Chrome

Vic said:


> Given your original statement it was very obvious what you were trying to do don’t play the victim card now :lmao. You made a ot of nonsensical comparisons to TNA, GFW, and even ROH for whatever despite the fact that they’re doing fairly well for themselves all things considered so why you brought them up is the most mind boggling part of your post. Certainly better than either of the former. Regardless you did nothing original and we get clowns attempting to go against the grain every week. It’s tired and stale and you all make the same dumb claims and failed comparisons.
> 
> *Also isn’t @headstar popping in only to discuss the negativity considered trolling @Chrome?*


I don't know, maybe. Constructive criticism is fine but yeah, just shitting on it all the time could be.


----------



## Schwartzxz

Vic said:


> Given your original statement it was very obvious what you were trying to do don’t play the victim card now :lmao. You made a ot of nonsensical comparisons to TNA, GFW, and even ROH for whatever despite the fact that they’re doing fairly well for themselves all things considered so why you brought them up is the most mind boggling part of your post.


victim card? why? because you all think Im saying nonsense? there is no bigger nonsense then people seriously thinking that AEW will be the new WCW and finally put WWE out of business. now before anybody writes "I never said that" yeah you are not everybody.

I wasnt comparing AEW directly with those companies but rather the expectations fans had for those companies and have now for AEW. mostly TNA though. the new monday night wars. never happened. never will again. 

whatever does happen with AEW Ill be here to admit if I was wrong or make fun of it if it fails.

:tripstroll


----------



## patpat

Asuka842 said:


> Kenny putting those Japanese contacts to good use it would seem.


 imagine asuka on such a roster, her fights would be ten time better because fighting with people from the same culture/language as you is always easier....damn....asuka leading a Japanese GANG , playing the big boss. 
Wonder when he contact is up...


----------



## shandcraig

You do know AEW has already passed tnas attempt after 15 years. Tna could never come close to selling the sears center in chicago and now AEW official first event soldout MGM. 

They are already bigger


----------



## ElTerrible

V-Trigger said:


> Riho confirmed joining AEW.


If Rhino plays his cards right here, there is a new big WWE paycheque waiting for him.


----------



## RiverFenix

patpat said:


> RIHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!
> The women side of things is amazing! People will be blown away! I think what they want to do is to book the women like a "workrate" division to establish them in the eyes of the public as hard hitting/strong foes instead of just throw them around in main events. If done well they can create their rousey and make their division like the UFC women division, something veryyyy interesting that people are ready to pay to see, but to do that you need to establish it with a perfect booking and a lot of time. Glad they are taking that road.
> Also, I am watching a video with Dave basically confirming their contract is TNT but they didn't sign yet! And the contract is on the table ( anyone listened to the daily observer ? Is it from there?)
> My idea is still that they want to establish themselves instead of using All in's steam.


I think DoN is their proof of concept that TNT will be waiting on. The deal would be more conditional on DoN hitting certain markers in production and attendance/PPV sales.


----------



## shandcraig

If on TNT i really hope the other option is on HuLu Turner live channels.

Time Warner revealed that its Turner channels will be part of that service, including TNT, TBS, CNN, the Cartoon Network, Adult Swim and Turner Classic Movies.

on hulu


----------



## Chan Hung

Thought all this talk was Rino Male wrestler lol


----------



## Beatles123

Schwartzxz said:


> whatever I said there would be people with their feelings hurt because everybody is so high on AEW not only here but on other sites too that as soon as you say something against them they act like something is wrong with you.
> 
> so I just decided to write what I did and thats it. again I dont really care how someone here feels about it. like anything else you can agree or disagree and thats fine.
> 
> 
> 
> oh the typical "if you are against AEW that must mean you like WWE" comment. good one.


Not at all, man. If you had had more class and dignity with what you felt, no one here would have faulted you. You just said what you said in quite a rude way, so you kinda dug your own grave here.


----------



## Donnie

V-Trigger said:


> Riho confirmed joining AEW.
> Young Bucks teased a new move for DoN (Matt was wearing a "I love heel turns" t-shirt. Take it for what is worth
> Best friends out of the Battle Royale and teasing a feud with the YB.
> 
> - CASINO OVER THE BUDGET BR Rules -
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125475740726644736
> On this week’s episode of “Being the Elite,” new AEW referee Bryce Remsburg announced the “Casino Battle Royale” for the upcoming event.
> 
> The 21 wrestler over-the-top rope battle royale will starts with 5 men, and 5 new competitors will enter every 3 minutes. The entry numbers for wrestlers will be picked at a later date and whoever gets “Lucky 21” is the last competitor in the match.
> 
> Participants announced for the match so far include: Sonny Kiss, Kip Sabian, Brandon Cutler, Ace Romero, Glacier, Brian Pillman Jr., Sunny Daze, MJF and Joey Janela.


The change to the Battle Royal is a Dusty like move. Take a normal match, and tweak it to where you say "Uh, that's kind of weird, but I like it"

CODY is making is the old fat man proud. 

I suspect either Mox, or Aries will be #21


----------



## Matthew Castillo

That's not a bad royal rumble variant. The quicker pace means that it wouldn't need an entire PPV built around it, but it's more dynamic that a standard Battle Royal. I can't wait to see how that plays out. I hope they tell us soon where we can buy a stream of the show. Because I want to support this show.


----------



## TD Stinger

Donnie said:


> The change to the Battle Royal is a Dusty like move. Take a normal match, and tweak it to where you say "Uh, that's kind of weird, but I like it"
> 
> CODY is making is the old fat man proud.
> 
> *I suspect either Mox, or Aries* will be #21


Debuting Moxley in a Pre Show Battle Royal, no matter how exciting the match could be....nope, don't want to think of it, lol.

Does anyone have any idea what happened to Aries? He's been nowhere since BFG last year. I haven't even seen him on any smaller indy shows.


----------



## Donnie

TD Stinger said:


> Debuting Moxley in a Pre Show Battle Royal, no matter how exciting the match could be....nope, don't want to think of it, lol.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what happened to Aries? He's been nowhere since BFG last year. I haven't even seen him on any smaller indy shows.


Mox in the pre show is exactly the swerve I expect. Don't doubt me

Aries is probably traveling the world telling everyone he was engaged to Vega


----------



## TD Stinger

Donnie said:


> Mox in the pre show is exactly the swerve I expect. Don't doubt me
> 
> Aries is probably traveling the world telling everyone he was engaged to Vega


Donnie, no offense, but I'm pretty sure you prediction well ran dry with Andrade winning the NXT Title, lol.


----------



## Donnie

TD Stinger said:


> Donnie, no offense, but I'm pretty sure you prediction well ran dry with Andrade winning the NXT Title, lol.


:mj2 Yeah, you're right

Still my GOAT moment :rusevyes

What match are you most looking forward to for DON?


----------



## Dixie

shandcraig said:


> You do know AEW has already passed tnas attempt after 15 years. Tna could never come close to selling the sears center in chicago and now AEW official first event soldout MGM.
> 
> They are already bigger


You have no idea what you're talking about. You ignore all facts.

TNA Lockdown 2008 drew a higher PPV buyrate than All In - which apparently drew nearly 30k PPV buys according to Meltzer. With WWE nearing TNA's top rated episodes, do you really think AEW with A LOT less star power compared to what TNA Wrestling had will beat those ratings or WWE ratings for that matter? *Wrestling is a dying brand.* 

:russo


----------



## TD Stinger

Donnie said:


> :mj2 Yeah, you're right
> 
> Still my GOAT moment :rusevyes
> 
> What match are you most looking forward to for DON?


Which match? Um, I don't know really.

I know what Omega can do and I liked the 1st Jericho match. The Bucks vs. The Lucha Bros on paper sounds like it could be amazing but Pentagon has these weird (bad) performances from time to time. PAC vs. Hangman could be fun if they let them go at a sprint.

Honestly, I'll probably pick Cody vs. Dustin. It'll be the match with the most smoke and mirrors. But you have history there you can't replicate with someone else since they're brothers. And I think with that crowd in that environment, they will structure the perfect match for these guys.


----------



## shandcraig

Talking venue attendance which is the most important


----------



## Brother_T

https://youtu.be/n8A4tKe2iBE
I was at this promotion Friday where Jericho and Omega came out. Much better ending to a wrestling show than Raw has done in years.


----------



## looper007

TD Stinger said:


> Which match? Um, I don't know really.
> 
> I know what Omega can do and I liked the 1st Jericho match. The Bucks vs. The Lucha Bros on paper sounds like it could be amazing but Pentagon has these weird (bad) performances from time to time. PAC vs. Hangman could be fun if they let them go at a sprint.
> 
> Honestly, I'll probably pick Cody vs. Dustin. It'll be the match with the most smoke and mirrors. But you have history there you can't replicate with someone else since they're brothers. And I think with that crowd in that environment, they will structure the perfect match for these guys.


I think Omega vs Jericho 2 will have a tough job to get near their first match, but both guys are legends so I expect a very good match, with Jon Moxley making his debut at the end of the match. Pac vs Hangman and The Bucks vs The Lucha Brothers should be excellent. Cody vs Dustin should be fun.

That card has potential to be a PPV of the year. I'm sure the Elite guys will go all out to put AEW on the map with a top show. I think for the good of pro wrestling we all should hope and pray they do. WWE need a bit of keep up the backside.


----------



## Donnie

TD Stinger said:


> Which match? Um, I don't know really.
> 
> I know what Omega can do and I liked the 1st Jericho match. The Bucks vs. The Lucha Bros on paper sounds like it could be amazing but Pentagon has these weird (bad) performances from time to time. PAC vs. Hangman could be fun if they let them go at a sprint.
> 
> Honestly, I'll probably pick Cody vs. Dustin. It'll be the match with the most smoke and mirrors. But you have history there you can't replicate with someone else since they're brothers. And I think with that crowd in that environment, they will structure the perfect match for these guys.


Yeah, Dustin vs CODY is the one I'm really :mark for 

They're going to go wild, and have a brawl that would make the fat man smile.


----------



## Schwartzxz

Dixie said:


> You have no idea what you're talking about. You ignore all facts.
> 
> TNA Lockdown 2008 drew a higher PPV buyrate than All In - which apparently drew nearly 30k PPV buys according to Meltzer. With WWE nearing TNA's top rated episodes, do you really think AEW with A LOT less star power compared to what TNA Wrestling had will beat those ratings or WWE ratings for that matter? *Wrestling is a dying brand.*
> 
> :russo


they are in for a rude awakening. they are not going to draw in people outside of wrestling world with the roster they currently have. will 10000 or even 5000 hardcore fans show up for every PPV or even TVs? I dont think so.


----------



## NXT Only

Schwartzxz said:


> they are in for a rude awakening. they are not going to draw in people outside of wrestling world with the roster they currently have. will 10000 or even 5000 hardcore fans show up for every PPV or even TVs? I dont think so.


They’re goal right now shouldn’t be drawing people from outside the wrestling world.

If they can first get hardcore fans invested then they can build from there but if they cater to casuals or people who aren’t really interested then they alienate their core fan base and water down their product.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Schwartzxz said:


> they are in for a rude awakening. they are not going to draw in people outside of wrestling world with the roster they currently have. will 10000 or even 5000 hardcore fans show up for every PPV or even TVs? I dont think so.


You are both right! We have been duly educated and now we seen the light! Damn our prior youthful optimism! Thanks for the illumination!

Now that we have established you are 100% correct.... may we talk of something else please?

Kthxbyeeeeee


----------



## Beatles123

Schwartzxz said:


> they are in for a rude awakening. they are not going to draw in people outside of wrestling world with the roster they currently have. will 10000 or even 5000 hardcore fans show up for every PPV or even TVs? I dont think so.


Don't be a dick.


----------



## Slit_Zurifa

One thing that I am very interested in and want to discuss with you guys is who is going to be a future AEW Champion. Of course there's always the question who is going to be their first champion but let's forget this for a second. Who do you think will be big world title players and potentially become world champions in AEW?

I think Kenny Omega, PAC, Moxley (if he signs), maybe Pentagon (if he's not stuck in the tag team title scene), Hangman Page (probably the future ace of AEW), Marty Scurll (if he signs) and maybe Chris Jericho are future champions.

I think one thing that AEW will focus on is the sports aspect, meaning that it's more like a true western version of NJPW in terms of in ring level work. That's why I excluded Cody as a future AEW Champion... I don't think he would want to book himself as a champion - something that was feared by some people. I think he knows all too well that he's not a world class in ring worker and thus he wouldn't make homself the champion. Now I could be wrong but that's how I see it. Cody is great as a character but average as a wrestler and I don't think he wants an average wrestler to hold that title.

Chris Jericho might become AEW Champion, maybe even the inaugural champion but it a similiar case as with Cody. Now Jericho is a lot better in the ring and he had great matches in the past but he's slowly approaching an age where you can see him being slower than he once was. It's been apparent with the NJPW matches he's had - his wrestling work was covered by stipulations. So if anything he should be what Brock Lesnar should have been in WWE these days (and sadly wasn't) - someone who is booked for big PPVs as an attraction in big name matches. He can challenge for the AEW Championship once in a while but should he win it? I don't know honestly... maybe his match against Okada at Dominion for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship will be a test to see how good he can still hang with a top level worker for a lengthy match. 

Kenny Omega is a sure bet. I even think he is going to be the first AEW Champion - he's got name recognition, he's not a former WWE guy for once, he's fantastic in the ring, he's great at the mic and has a lot of personality for TV episodes being shot. If not the inaugural champion he's going to win the world title at a later time, either as a face or a heel and he's going to have a very long reign I'd assume.

If Kenny is the initial ace of AEW I think PAC will be the top heel. That's why he's the other guy I can see becoming the first AEW Champion. Ever since he turned heel in WWE he's been a great promo guy, he's a fantastic wrestler, one of the best in the world. The same goes for PAC as for Kenny: He's going to be AEW Champion at some time in the future and I assume given his character he is going to have a very long run with the title. Also... it already seems like PAC will be the guy who will be the ultimate foil for Hangman Page and who will "help" him become the ace. If anyone is going to take the title off of PAC it's going to be Page, noone else, so once PAC is going to win that AEW Championship it's already clear who's going to become the next champion, at least for me.

Another big heel for AEW - if he is signed to AEW that is - might be Moxley aka Dean Ambrose. I think similiar to PAC he's going to be a great heel champ, very brutal and no-nonsense character wise. You could make an argument that he could be the top heel but I give the edge to PAC since he's better in the ring. However if Moxley signs with AEW he's going to be a future AEW Champion.

Same goes for Marty Scurll. He's been in all of these championship matches in ROH and NWA and never won a big title with he exception of the PROGRESS Championship in his early career. If he joins AEW expect him to win the AEW Championship. 

I personally would love to see Pentagon as a player in the world title scene. I know he's going to focus on tag team wrestling with Fenix and probably go for the AEW Tag Team Championship but he could go a singles route a bit later, maybe after a fallout. It worked with DIY in NXT so it can work just as well with Fenix and Pentagon in AEW. Pentagon could be a great champion given his character work and his in ring abilities during his run as the Lucha Underground Champion. I hope AEW personel will consider giving Pentagon a run with the championship at some point of time during his career in AEW.

Finally Adam Page should be a given. I think after Kenny being the ace of the promotion initially Page will be built towards ace status. 

Long post, but these are my thoughts about possible AEW Champions. Do you agree with me? Do you have someone else in the world title picture?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Schwartzxz said:


> they are in for a rude awakening. they are not going to draw in people outside of wrestling world with the roster they currently have. will 10000 or even 5000 hardcore fans show up for every PPV or even TVs? I dont think so.


So what.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

@Slit_Zurifa, you can't possibly know any of this stuff until the promotion takes off and we see who gets themselves over the most. If these guys are smart, and all signs so far suggest they are, that's what will determine who carries the belts and for how long.


----------



## shandcraig

My problem is i want all the potential guys to win as heels lol but you need face champions too. I see huge heel tirns too and heel stable forming . Obviously they woll do a bullet club like story om sure


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

shandcraig said:


> You do know AEW has already passed tnas attempt after 15 years. Tna could never come close to selling the sears center in chicago and now AEW official first event soldout MGM.
> 
> They are already bigger


You can't take one (literally just one) aspect of the business and say something has transcended another company

I don't know if you are a football fan, but that is like someone saying 

"Trent Dilfer's career was better than Dan Marino's because at least he actually won a super bowl"

It's cherry picking at its finest


----------



## shandcraig

I assume all the belts will be presented for ALL IN 2. So far away but makes the most sense


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

NXT Only said:


> They’re goal right now shouldn’t be drawing people from outside the wrestling world.
> 
> If they can first get hardcore fans invested then they can build from there but if they cater to casuals or people who aren’t really interested then they alienate their core fan base and water down their product.


Exactly. They should get the fanbase that actually LIKES wrestling first THEN you worry about drawing in other fans as well. It's the best way they should go about IMO.


----------



## Sin City Saint

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> A huge plus for AEW will be a 2 hour per week time commitment "ask" from viewers. Ideally I'd even like a 90 minute show - even easier to sell to new or lax viewers. WWE demands 5-7 hours a week minimum with new programming that builds on each other. You can't gain new fans with such a demanding schedule commitment.
> 
> Make it easy on the viewer - don't make anything outside television part of the television show. * No twitter feuds or angles filmed for social media etc (ie BTE). * Be a television show. Allow the viewer to sit and make the 1.5-2hr commitment and get the totality of the storytelling. Bleeding angles and storylines outside the allotted time is asking for further active engagement from would be viewers and it just alienates those who don't follow away from the television show and creates two separate fanbases you have to try to appeal to.
> 
> I also think an off-season should really be looked at. Nothing too long - just even Mid June to Mid August. Give fans time off and a natural starting and ending point rather than the never ending 52 weeks a year continuous commitment WWE demands.


The Bucks have already stated that they intend to continue doing BTE. Having a two hour show would/will be nice though. Could see BTE being shorter (like a ten minute show, as opposed to the 20-30 minute show it currently is).


----------



## Vic

Schwartzxz said:


> they are in for a rude awakening. they are not going to draw in people outside of wrestling world with the roster they currently have. will 10000 or even 5000 hardcore fans show up for every PPV or even TVs? I dont think so.


You’re already wrong son, they sold out multiple shows including All In and haven’t even debuted yet. Double or Nothing and Fight For the Fallen sold out. Keep trying. As long as WWE continues to be shit AEW can only benefit from it. Now piss off with the try hard pessimism.


----------



## Asuka842

Slit_Zurifa said:


> One thing that I am very interested in and want to discuss with you guys is who is going to be a future AEW Champion. Of course there's always the question who is going to be their first champion but let's forget this for a second. Who do you think will be big world title players and potentially become world champions in AEW?
> 
> I think Kenny Omega, PAC, Moxley (if he signs), maybe Pentagon (if he's not stuck in the tag team title scene), Hangman Page (probably the future ace of AEW), Marty Scurll (if he signs) and maybe Chris Jericho are future champions.
> 
> 
> I think one thing that AEW will focus on is the sports aspect, meaning that it's more like a true western version of NJPW in terms of in ring level work. That's why I excluded Cody as a future AEW Champion... I don't think he would want to book himself as a champion - something that was feared by some people. I think he knows all too well that he's not a world class in ring worker and thus he wouldn't make homself the champion. Now I could be wrong but that's how I see it. Cody is great as a character but average as a wrestler and I don't think he wants an average wrestler to hold that title.
> 
> Chris Jericho might become AEW Champion, maybe even the inaugural champion but it a similiar case as with Cody. Now Jericho is a lot better in the ring and he had great matches in the past but he's slowly approaching an age where you can see him being slower than he once was. It's been apparent with the NJPW matches he's had - his wrestling work was covered by stipulations. So if anything he should be what Brock Lesnar should have been in WWE these days (and sadly wasn't) - someone who is booked for big PPVs as an attraction in big name matches. He can challenge for the AEW Championship once in a while but should he win it? I don't know honestly... maybe his match against Okada at Dominion for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship will be a test to see how good he can still hang with a top level worker for a lengthy match.
> 
> Kenny Omega is a sure bet. I even think he is going to be the first AEW Champion - he's got name recognition, he's not a former WWE guy for once, he's fantastic in the ring, he's great at the mic and has a lot of personality for TV episodes being shot. If not the inaugural champion he's going to win the world title at a later time, either as a face or a heel and he's going to have a very long reign I'd assume.
> 
> If Kenny is the initial ace of AEW I think PAC will be the top heel. That's why he's the other guy I can see becoming the first AEW Champion. Ever since he turned heel in WWE he's been a great promo guy, he's a fantastic wrestler, one of the best in the world. The same goes for PAC as for Kenny: He's going to be AEW Champion at some time in the future and I assume given his character he is going to have a very long run with the title. Also... it already seems like PAC will be the guy who will be the ultimate foil for Hangman Page and who will "help" him become the ace. If anyone is going to take the title off of PAC it's going to be Page, noone else, so once PAC is going to win that AEW Championship it's already clear who's going to become the next champion, at least for me.
> 
> Another big heel for AEW - if he is signed to AEW that is - might be Moxley aka Dean Ambrose. I think similiar to PAC he's going to be a great heel champ, very brutal and no-nonsense character wise. You could make an argument that he could be the top heel but I give the edge to PAC since he's better in the ring. However if Moxley signs with AEW he's going to be a future AEW Champion.
> 
> Same goes for Marty Scurll. He's been in all of these championship matches in ROH and NWA and never won a big title with he exception of the PROGRESS Championship in his early career. If he joins AEW expect him to win the AEW Championship.
> 
> I personally would love to see Pentagon as a player in the world title scene. I know he's going to focus on tag team wrestling with Fenix and probably go for the AEW Tag Team Championship but he could go a singles route a bit later, maybe after a fallout. It worked with DIY in NXT so it can work just as well with Fenix and Pentagon in AEW. Pentagon could be a great champion given his character work and his in ring abilities during his run as the Lucha Underground Champion. I hope AEW personel will consider giving Pentagon a run with the championship at some point of time during his career in AEW.
> 
> Finally Adam Page should be a given. I think after Kenny being the ace of the promotion initially Page will be built towards ace status.
> 
> Long post, but these are my thoughts about possible AEW Champions. Do you agree with me? Do you have someone else in the world title picture?


If Jericho is the first champion, then I could see Kenny winning it off of him. Then they build up guys like PAC, Page, Marty, etc to eventually take it off of Kenny.

Or Kenny wins it first, but the same scenario applies after that.

Or if they bring in Moxley, perhaps he heels it up and wins it from Kenny and goes on a rampage until one of those other guy's beats him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

All I know is - for the first time since forever, if a tag team guy turns on his partner, it is going to feel like it means something.


----------



## Schwartzxz

Vic said:


> You’re already wrong son, they sold out multiple shows including All In and haven’t even debuted yet. Double or Nothing and Fight For the Fallen sold out. Keep trying. As long as WWE continues to be shit AEW can only benefit from it. Now piss off with the try hard pessimism.


hyping up ONE show for months and selling it out is not the same as selling out shows every week.


----------



## Vic

Schwartzxz said:


> hyping up ONE show for months and selling it out is not the same as selling out shows every week.


It wasn’t just one show it’s been three already, without a TV debut try again.


----------



## patpat

Everyone talk about the world title , but what about the women world title. When Khan said they are going to build their women division on Workrate , I was very happy. Thats what women wrestling needs right now, it has to be impressive and show to everyone how great and athletic they are. Men wrestling need charismatic characters and women wrestling needs a lot of workrate. But of course I can see them still having great stories. 
And I still think kylie Rae is gonna be one of their top draw. And Kenny bringing all those Joshies! 
Also their partnership with OVw and AAA is a blessing from the guy. They wont need jobbers since they have promising future talents that can do that instead. These guys get TV time and in exchange aew can build their top stars. Everyone seems very well planned so far


----------



## Sin City Saint

patpat said:


> Everyone talk about the world title , but what about the women world title. When Khan said they are going to build their women division on Workrate , I was very happy. Thats what women wrestling needs right now, it has to be impressive and show to everyone how great and athletic they are. Men wrestling need charismatic characters and women wrestling needs a lot of workrate. But of course I can see them still having great stories.
> And I still think kylie Rae is gonna be one of their top draw. And Kenny bringing all those Joshies!
> Also their partnership with OVw and AAA is a blessing from the guy. They wont need jobbers since they have promising future talents that can do that instead. These guys get TV time and in exchange aew can build their top stars. Everyone seems very well planned so far


I’m guessing they won’t introduce any titles until after a TV Deal is announced. Will be cool to see some Champions crowned after that.


----------



## Schwartzxz

Vic said:


> It wasn’t just one show it’s been three already, without a TV debut try again.


you literally thought I meant one show fpalm 

when all in was announced it was only one show and it was hyped up for months not knowing if or when they will do another one. its not a weekly or monthly show. its not the same fucking thing. that was the point. 

whatever. Im out. dont bother replying.


----------



## Vic

Schwartzxz said:


> you literally thought I meant one show fpalm
> 
> when all in was announced it was only one show and it was hyped up for months not knowing if or when they will do another one. its not a weekly or monthly show. its not the same fucking thing. that was the point.
> 
> whatever. Im out. dont bother replying.


Don’t get upset and do all this victim shit when you came in here with ill intent. Sorry you couldn’t handle the expected responses, maybe next time don’t try to shadow troll while fake attempting an actual discussion:kobe. Like I said it’s been done to death and people are annoyed by it.


----------



## shandcraig

How did TNA first show do? Or roh or even wcw or wwfs?

I find Your lack of faith is disturbing


Acting as if its not a success lol. I hope you dont ever come back


----------



## Jazminator

If people want to be skeptical, that's up to them. The sad part is when the doubters get so invested in their opinions that they actually hope they're proven right. In these cases, I would hardly call them wrestling fans. They're more of a mark for themselves.

I have no idea whether AEW will ultimately succeed or fail. I'm just excited by the possibilities, and I welcome attempts like this to grow the industry. It's exciting. I'm just going to enjoy the ride.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Schwartzxz said:


> you literally thought I meant one show fpalm


Because that's exactly what you fucking said, you yutz.


----------



## shandcraig

I think we need to all stop talking to that one guy, Hes just shooting nonsense and its really a big waste of time in here.


----------



## FITZ

He has a point about how different running a few mega shows is than having an actual company. New Japan is experiencing the same issue with their show in Dallas. 

It's hard to say if they have a lot of fans or if they a small amount of fans that will travel to their shows. If it's the first and they can attract a local crowd in the cities they go they will do well. If they're going to rely on people travelling from all over the world for every show that will dry up over time because people only have so much time and money they can spend travelling for wrestling. I think it's a legitimate concern that AEW has to have.


----------



## Desecrated

Vic said:


> Don’t get upset and do all this victim shit when you came in here with ill intent. Sorry you couldn’t handle the expected responses, maybe next time don’t try to shadow troll while fake attempting an actual discussion:kobe. Like I said it’s been done to death and people are annoyed by it.


The victim playing that people like Schwartz does is always amazing. Get that feeling they are expecting a Roman Coliseum to burst into applause for their 'innovative' and 'spectacular' hot take that for some reason they think no one else has ever had.

What really makes it insufferable to sit through is they wouldn't take the time to do so if there was a section and a risk that the moderator would just close the thread.


On the older subject of championships coming into play, I think they'll be realised when a TV deal has. What will be interesting to see is if they put the run for the belt on TV or if it'll happen at All-In 2. There's clear benefits for both I think. One helps sell All-In 2. The other helps create interest for TV. I'd guess they'll go for the latter. Maybe they'll do a coronation around Thanksgiving then? On air in October, 4-6 week to create the buzz and sell their version of the original Starrcade event. Works out perfectly.


----------



## Vic

FITZ said:


> He has a point about how different running a few mega shows is than having an actual company. New Japan is experiencing the same issue with their show in Dallas.
> 
> It's hard to say if they have a lot of fans or if they a small amount of fans that will travel to their shows. If it's the first and they can attract a local crowd in the cities they go they will do well. If they're going to rely on people travelling from all over the world for every show that will dry up over time because people only have so much time and money they can spend travelling for wrestling. I think it's a legitimate concern that AEW has to have.


That’s all well and fine, but when your first post is a dickhead one liner about people being “disappointed” by AEW followed by then attempting to discuss you knew full well what you were trying to accomplish and got the expected results because of that. No one has issues discussing potential hurdles for AEW. However, there’s a good, bad, and straight up troll way to go about opening the discussion up and we know what path he chose.


----------



## TD Stinger

Here’s my short take on what to expect from AEW. They’ve proven me wrong so far. DON will be great, just like All In. They’ve proven they can run these big events consistently with instant sellouts.

I’ll judge them more closely when they’re on weekly TV and how they fare then. That’s their next big test.


----------



## Chairshot620

Dixie said:


> You have no idea what you're talking about. You ignore all facts.
> 
> 
> 
> TNA Lockdown 2008 drew a higher PPV buyrate than All In - which apparently drew nearly 30k PPV buys according to Meltzer. With WWE nearing TNA's top rated episodes, do you really think AEW with A LOT less star power compared to what TNA Wrestling had will beat those ratings or WWE ratings for that matter? *Wrestling is a dying brand.*
> 
> 
> 
> :russo




TNA also had Impact on a major network at this time and were therefore advertising their Pay per views to a viewership base in the hundreds of thousands.

All In was sold without that benefit.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## validreasoning

FITZ said:


> He has a point about how different running a few mega shows is than having an actual company. New Japan is experiencing the same issue with their show in Dallas.
> 
> It's hard to say if they have a lot of fans or if they a small amount of fans that will travel to their shows. If it's the first and they can attract a local crowd in the cities they go they will do well. If they're going to rely on people travelling from all over the world for every show that will dry up over time because people only have so much time and money they can spend travelling for wrestling. I think it's a legitimate concern that AEW has to have.


Will also depend what day you tape. If you tape middle of week (Tuesday to Thursday) it could be a disaster as people just don't come out those nights; UFC tried it a few years ago and Dana White was handing out free tickets to fill shows downtown. Since 2010 Smackdown tapings on Tuesday have drawn about half what Sunday non Wrestlemania ppvs have and 60% of Monday Raw tapings. NBA and MLB struggle to fill venues for middle of the week regular season games across the nation.


----------



## patpat

validreasoning said:


> Will also depend what day you tape. If you tape middle of week (Tuesday to Thursday) it could be a disaster as people just don't come out those nights; UFC tried it a few years ago and Dana White was handing out free tickets to fill shows downtown. Since 2010 Smackdown tapings on Tuesday have drawn about half what Sunday non Wrestlemania ppvs have and 60% of Monday Raw tapings. NBA and MLB struggle to fill venues for middle of the week regular season games across the nation.


maybe the solution is to work smaller venues? 


also matt Jackson said on twitter people will be Able to watch DON on tv.


----------



## Vic

Apparently DON is listed on ATT U-Verse for anyone who has it.


----------



## Beatles123

Vic said:


> Apparently DON is listed on ATT U-Verse for anyone who has it.


hope I can watch it on DirectTVNOW :lenny


----------



## Donnie

CODY make this shit available in the GOAT country, you bastard.


----------



## Boldgerg

ITV Box Office will host Double or Nothing in the UK, just announced.

Pre-show free on ITV 4.


----------



## Mordecay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126129332529844224


----------



## V-Trigger

Called it. The winner of the Casino Battle Royal is getting a n1 contender spot. Wonder who's going to be. Probably the Lucky 21.


----------



## patpat

Ohhhh shit the number one contender for the title?! That number 21 is gonna be a big name people!


----------



## patpat

They didn't announce it in America yet. I heard the U verse news is fake....
Dave said its gonna get announced in 8 days. He said it yesterday so around the 15/16 
Welp! Matt said some will be able to watch it on TV, I think I know where this is going.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126129332529844224


Lovely.

That's my birthday present sorted (Y) :lol


----------



## RiverFenix

There doesn't seem to be much top level talent in the BR, but it's worded as a future title shot rather than being #1 contender - so I guess it could just be a television title defense or something rather than a program/feud built around the BR win.


----------



## V-Trigger

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> There doesn't seem to be much top level talent in the BR, but it's worded as a future title shot rather than being #1 contender - so I guess it could just be a television title defense or something rather than a program/feud built around the BR win.


It says against the first ever AEW World Champion.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126147245584338944


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Cody / Jericho is going to have epic promos closer to their date


----------



## Even Flow

Surprised ITV didn't reveal the price in the statement.

Double or Nothing certainly won't be free.


----------



## Sin City Saint

Even Flow said:


> Surprised ITV didn't reveal the price in the statement.
> 
> Double or Nothing certainly won't be free.


Seems like they have held off on almost all broadcast details so far. I would think by Saturday we should get some kind of announcement (as it will be just two weeks away). Maybe they are holding off until they figure out how the pre-show will air in the US (either on YouTube or TNT or WGN or something).


----------



## shandcraig

El Taco said:


> Seems like they have held off on almost all broadcast details so far. I would think by Saturday we should get some kind of announcement (as it will be just two weeks away). Maybe they are holding off until they figure out how the pre-show will air in the US (either on YouTube or TNT or WGN or something).


LOL imagine it was on TNT,Now that would be a clear give away. 

I could see it on WGN again otherwise


----------



## Boldgerg

Even Flow said:


> Surprised ITV didn't reveal the price in the statement.
> 
> Double or Nothing certainly won't be free.


It's £14.95, says so on www.itvboxoffice.com.


----------



## Cliffy

I can order this now yay

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85

Boldgerg said:


> It's £14.95, says so on www.itvboxoffice.com.


It's the price for the UK and all the european countries.

People in the US will have an other option to Watch the show.


----------



## RiverFenix




----------



## Even Flow

PAC :sodone


----------



## patpat

PAC is god....
20 monts undefeated!


----------



## V-Trigger

God damn I want to see the belt already.


----------



## Sin City Saint

V-Trigger said:


> God damn I want to see the belt already.


Same. Glad the battle royale has stakes. Wonder when they will crown the first Champ. Or if they’ll declare some of the matches to be the beginning of a tournament to crown the Champion or something. They have three one on one matches, maybe a fourth one on one match will be added and could begin the tournament.


----------



## Chan Hung

So far very pumped!!!


----------



## Zappers

So who's buying this event for $20? Curious to see the tally on the forums.


----------



## jeffatron

Zappers said:


> So who's buying this event for $20? Curious to see the tally on the forums.


Me and my friend are definitely gonna buy it once we know how in Canada! These guys deserve some support from my point of view, and I'm happy to not pirate it if it's gonna be anywhere near as good as All In.


----------



## Zappers

jeffatron said:


> Me and my friend are definitely gonna buy it once we know how in Canada! These guys deserve some support from my point of view, and I'm happy to not pirate it if it's gonna be anywhere near as good as All In.


Yeah, I was thinking about that part too. People pirating the show. Still a rumor at this point, but I heard the US price might be way higher than $20. Not confirmed yet obviously.


----------



## jeffatron

Zappers said:


> Yeah, I was thinking about that part too. People pirating the show. Still a rumor at this point, but I heard the US price might be way higher than $20. Not confirmed yet obviously.


Yeah I'm hoping it's between 20 and 40, that would be fine. we will shell out 60 if we absolutely have to, but I have a feeling that will be the straight PPV price and not the streaming site price. I think the 30/40 range is still fine, but I'd obviously prefer 20! 

I didn't pay for All In as I didn't watch it live, and I kind of regretted it. I'd be a massive hypocrite if I didn't purchase this one while hoping for a good alternative.


----------



## Sin City Saint

jeffatron said:


> Yeah I'm hoping it's between 20 and 40, that would be fine. we will shell out 60 if we absolutely have to, but I have a feeling that will be the straight PPV price and not the streaming site price. I think the 30/40 range is still fine, but I'd obviously prefer 20!
> 
> I didn't pay for All In as I didn't watch it live, and I kind of regretted it. I'd be a massive hypocrite if I didn't purchase this one while hoping for a good alternative.


40 seems logical as that was the price of All In.


----------



## jeffatron

El Taco said:


> 40 seems logical as that was the price of All In.


So fkin jealous you'll be there live


----------



## sim8

Zappers said:


> So who's buying this event for $20? Curious to see the tally on the forums.


Just bought the PPV for £15 in England. Never used ITV PPV before so hopefully no issues when it is time to watch


----------



## Zappers

sim8 said:


> Just bought the PPV for £15 in England. Never used ITV PPV before so hopefully no issues when it is time to watch


That's a stream service or actual channel on cable TV?


----------



## sim8

Zappers said:


> sim8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought the PPV for £15 in England. Never used ITV PPV before so hopefully no issues when it is time to watch
> 
> 
> 
> That's a stream service or actual channel on cable TV?
Click to expand...

As far as i know (and admittedly i dont know much about ITV Box Office. Never heard of it until today) it is a channel on Sky and Virgin Media. It also available through your PS4.


----------



## TheGoodCoach

sim8 said:


> As far as i know (and admittedly i dont know much about ITV Box Office. Never heard of it until today) it is a channel on Sky and Virgin Media. It also available through your PS4.


if i have a PS4 in america, can I use this option by chance? Looks like it may save a few bucks


----------



## rbl85

TheGoodCoach said:


> if i have a PS4 in america, can I use this option by chance? Looks like it may save a few bucks



There is 4 options : 
- Sky (channel)
- Virgin Media 
- PS4
- TVplayer (a stream service )

https://www.itvboxoffice.com/


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126217978914136064


----------



## patpat

Still trying to wrap my head around the fact that Pac is undefeated for 20 fuckint months!


----------



## RiverFenix

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126217978914136064


Great signing if the kid can stay healthy for even a moment.


----------



## What A Maneuver

I was JUST talking to my brother about Angelico and if AEW would pick him up. I'm really not all that familiar with him, only that he does crazy spots and has a good look. Regardless, I'm intrigued.


----------



## Cas Ras

I hope they announce more options and best also finally bring it on the website. I can't get ITV unless I maybe buy a VPN to fake an british ip (maybe PS4 if you have it also works internationally, no idea).

April 2019 there was a twitter account made "ITVwrestling" that only follows the AEW roster and media. It has no blue checkmark, but I assume it is by them - would be quite the coincidence otherwise - so maybe ITV also plans in the future to air the weekly shows.


----------



## rbl85

When are you going to understand that this announcement was only for the people in UK ? 

Come on it's not that difficult to understand….


----------



## shandcraig

Well I'm going to the event live but also props to anyone that buys this event !

OMG i really liked Angelico in Lucha Underground. Its nice for once to see all these great talents that get to be presented on a big scale and have the freedom of ones character.


----------



## TD Stinger

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Great signing if the kid can stay healthy for even a moment.


Well knowing him from LU he probably has it in his contract that he has to jump off the tallest thing in the building. So I wouldn’t count on it, lol.

Maybe they get Jack Evans too and they can form another team for AEW.


----------



## shandcraig

TD Stinger said:


> Well knowing him from LU he probably has it in his contract that he has to jump off the tallest thing in the building. So I wouldn’t count on it, lol.
> 
> Maybe they get Jack Evans too and they can form another team for AEW.




Id love to see jack in a big promotion. These guys dont need to go insane,I would rather just see more lucha style matches over beyond insane dangerous moves


----------



## PresidentGasman

i wonder if they will do some sort of surprise announcement during PAC/Hangman or Omega/Jericho like its about to start but suddenly Cody or Tony come out and announce its for the first AEW title


----------



## Raye

Jerry Lynn has officially been signed as a *coach*.


----------



## Sin City Saint

TD Stinger said:


> Well knowing him from LU he probably has it in his contract that he has to jump off the tallest thing in the building. So I wouldn’t count on it, lol.
> 
> Maybe they get Jack Evans too and they can form another team for AEW.


Would love to see them sign Jack Evans.


----------



## shandcraig

what em i missing ? everyones saying the battle royal has belt for the winner or something ? i saw the video and i didnt see anything about that


----------



## Sin City Saint

PresidentGasman said:


> i wonder if they will do some sort of surprise announcement during PAC/Hangman or Omega/Jericho like its about to start but suddenly Cody or Tony come out and announce its for the first AEW title


I though about that too, or maybe making both of those first round matches as the start of a tournament to crown the Champion. 



shandcraig said:


> what em i missing ? everyones saying the battle royal has belt for the winner or something ? i saw the video and i didnt see anything about that


The winner of the battle royale will get a shot at the first AEW Champion as announced in the 15th episode of Road To Double Or Nothing.


----------



## Vic

Raye said:


> Jerry Lynn has officially been signed as a *coach*.


Now this is fucking awesome Lynn gonna show the boys and girls how to work well into their 70s without gassing like geeks :banderas.


----------



## RiverFenix

A "coach"? Is this what they're calling road agents in AEW? I mean they don't have a developmental/PC.


----------



## shandcraig

Sin City Saint said:


> I though about that too, or maybe making both of those first round matches as the start of a tournament to crown the Champion.
> 
> 
> 
> The winner of the battle royale will get a shot at the first AEW Champion as announced in the 15th episode of Road To Double Or Nothing.




Dam i entirely missed that. I will have to rewatch it as i did stop half way to leave the house. Did they say when the match will take place ? im going to watch but asking anyways lol


----------



## Sin City Saint

shandcraig said:


> Dam i entirely missed that. I will have to rewatch it as i did stop half way to leave the house. Did they say when the match will take place ? im going to watch but asking anyways lol


They didn’t say when, but they did say that whoever wins the battle royale gets the first shot at the newly crowned Champion. Though they haven’t said when the first Champion will be crowned yet either.


----------



## SparrowPrime

Yea. Their calling their road agents "coach's". Their like a producer/road agent.

I believe their coach/agent staff is

Billy Gunn - Senior Producer
BJ Whitmer
Jeff Jones
Jerry Lynn

I'd like to see Arn Anderson and Malenko added.


----------



## shandcraig

ok rewatched the episode. Cody is an absolute dick,Such a prick. He knows how to grind our gears lol. I give him props for that. hyping up and pointing right at the bloody championship in a bag !! tease lol


Kinda weird to have a wrestler that will get a championship match at a later date already before we even get a champion in the first place. I think he might reveal it at the ppv


----------



## Donnie

Angelico sucks :mj2 

Jerry Lynn sucks, but TRENT? loves him. So, fuck it. 

Rick Knox is the best signee of the day. :banderas

Hope they go after Jack Evans, and you know this maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## Beatles123

Donnie said:


> Angelico sucks :mj2
> 
> Jerry Lynn sucks, but TRENT? loves him. So, fuck it.
> 
> Rick Knox is the best signee of the day. :banderas
> 
> Hope they go after Jack Evans, and you know this maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


Donnie, what are you doing to me?! shitting on Lynn too?! :cry


----------



## Donnie

Beatles123 said:


> Donnie, what are you doing to me?! shitting on Lynn too?! :cry


Lynn ruled...in 98. Then he refused to change his shit, and proceeded to have the same match throughout the rest of his career. His ROH title run ruined the company for years. Fuck him. 

At least they didn't sign RVD. Dodged a bullet on that one, Beatle.


----------



## Beatles123

Donnie said:


> Lynn ruled...in 98. Then he refused to change his shit, and proceeded to have the same match throughout the rest of his career. His ROH title run ruined the company for years. Fuck him.
> 
> At least they didn't sign RVD. Dodged a bullet on that one, Beatle.


They signed him as an agent. they're using his brain. :shrug Would have loved Shane Douglas to be hired too.


----------



## Donnie

Beatles123 said:


> They signed him as an agent. they're using his brain. :shrug Would have loved *Shane Douglas *to be hired too.


:andre Are you trying to kill me?


----------



## Beatles123

Donnie said:


> :andre Are you trying to kill me?


he's a brilliant creative mind! What?? :cry


----------



## Donnie

Beatles123 said:


> he's a brilliant creative mind! What?? :cry


If WF had a word limit, I'd break it just to tell you how much I hate post elbow injury, early 99 Shane fucking Douglas. He's the worst, and I REALLY don't need him back in life aside from when I watch ECW, or when he shows back in WCW in 99. 

You want a creative mind from ECW? Hire Paul E Dangerously, and you'll get the best one possible.


----------



## V-Trigger

WON Notes

- AEW signs referee Rick Knox.

- "AEW was looking at signing a finite number of people and have already hit or come close to that number".

- Meltzer basically implies elsewhere in the issue that there's several people signed that aren't publicly known.

- Riho in reality has signed a five-show deal. She wants to see how she likes working in the U.S. before she commits to a longer deal as she’s currently a free agent.

- WWE would not allow Toni Storm to compete against Bea Priestley in Stardom.


----------



## shandcraig

em i the only one that finds Kennys catch phrase super lame and makes him look so dorky ? Ive always felt that way lol still think hes very good of course


----------



## V-Trigger

WON on AEW: "There will be a streaming component in the U.S. that is expected to be announced within the next week... There is a strong chance that the streaming service that carries the show in the U.S. will be tied in with the television station that will carry the weekly television show in the fall."


----------



## shandcraig

V-Trigger said:


> WON on AEW: "There will be a streaming component in the U.S. that is expected to be announced within the next week... There is a strong chance that the streaming service that carries the show in the U.S. will be tied in with the television station that will carry the weekly television show in the fall."


HULU which if its that it will be HUGE. since TNT is live on hulu. I would say hulu is getting farther than amazon so its behind netflix


----------



## V-Trigger

Jack Evans and Angelico officially join AEW.


----------



## patpat

shandcraig said:


> em i the only one that finds Kennys catch phrase super lame and makes him look so dorky ? Ive always felt that way lol still think hes very good of course


 his female fanbase loves it to death. No choice , I am not the biggest fan of it but I guess him keeping it makes sense.


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126512040699260928


> >The All Elite Wrestling (AEW)-Turner deal is “virtually done,” a person with knowledge of the plan tells TheWrap exclusively. Current plans call for the partnership to be announced an hour before WarnerMedia’s Wednesday upfront event.
> 
> AEW president Tony Khan and some of his wrestlers are expected to be in attendance at the Madison Square Garden — the mecca of professional wrestling — pitch to advertisers. The presentation begins at 10 a.m. New York City time.
> 
> Turner plans to begin airing a weekly AEW wrestling show this fall on TNT.


Source: https://www.thewrap.com/aew-turner-tv-deal-all-elite-wrestling-warnermedia-upfront/


----------



## shandcraig

Ya but if he turns heel he needs to be more edgy than in bullet club. Just my view and mostly cus its obvious the company will have some epic turns when a handful of people are friends runnung thing's . It makes that storyline that much much better lol


----------



## Sin City Saint

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126512040699260928
> 
> 
> Source: https://www.thewrap.com/aew-turner-tv-deal-all-elite-wrestling-warnermedia-upfront/


Would love for this to be true. Huge if it is.


----------



## Boldgerg

I'm desperate for it to be on TNT and I don't even live in the US. It would just feel so right what with the WCW history.


----------



## Jedah

The rumors are that they're going to do the show on Tuesday after SD moves to Fox, right?

Guess it's a good test to see if they can retain some of Raw's viewership.

Also, what's the stakes for the battle royal at DON?


----------



## virus21

Jedah said:


> The rumors are that they're going to do the show on Tuesday after SD moves to Fox, right?
> 
> Guess it's a good test to see if they can retain some of Raw's viewership.
> 
> Also, what's the stakes for the battle royal at DON?


I think its the No 1 Contender for who ever wins the championship at Double or Nothing.


Anyway, all this is just exciting. To have another promotion with a high budget on TV again is just aces.


----------



## Jokerface17

shandcraig said:


> em i the only one that finds Kennys catch phrase super lame and makes him look so dorky ? Ive always felt that way lol still think hes very good of course




Kenny Omega is great... until he grabs a microphone. Not that he’s a bad promo or what he says isn’t good, it’s just what he says that I can’t stand. His catchphrase is cringeworthy IMO.


----------



## rbl85

Jokerface17 said:


> Kenny Omega is great... until he grabs a microphone. Not that he’s a bad promo or what he says isn’t good, it’s just what he says that I can’t stand. His catchphrase is cringeworthy IMO.


All the catch phrases in wrestling history are lame.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Can we get an official AEW forum now ???


----------



## Y.2.J

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126512040699260928
> 
> 
> Source: https://www.thewrap.com/aew-turner-tv-deal-all-elite-wrestling-warnermedia-upfront/


Holy shit. :mark

It's past 10AM EST though....no updates doesn't sound good.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Kenny Omega is a fantastic promo guy, I'll hear nothing else. His style is idiosyncratic and scatterbrained but very bubbly and intimate, he draws the audience directly into his thoughts. He's the wrestler who feels most like he's having a conversation with the audience rather than delivering a promo to the audience. Best among all the current company aces (except maybe Jay Lethal).



V-Trigger said:


> Jack Evans and Angelico officially join AEW.


Nice, Angelico especially was someone on my radar. Very exciting.


And that TV deal - holy balls. Here we go. We might be in this shit now. Let's see if it's for real before we jump the fence though. Any deal will be a victory though imo. I don't care if hey get a 3:00 pm slot or an 11:00 pm slot. A well produced wrestling show on a major TV network is symbolic and exciting


God DAMN. Cody Rhodes? Really? Lol... life is fucken nuts.


----------



## V-Trigger

Y.2.J said:


> Holy shit. :mark
> 
> It's past 10AM EST though....no updates doesn't sound good.


Next Wednesday


----------



## patpat

shandcraig said:


> Ya but if he turns heel he needs to be more edgy than in bullet club. Just my view and mostly cus its obvious the company will have some epic turns when a handful of people are friends runnung thing's . It makes that storyline that much much better lol


 heel kenny is a very good bastard. But I dont think he will turn soon they have got a great heel in PAC. 
And if he gets too big they wont be able to turn him. That's the curse of the babyface.
Also 



TNTTTTTTT


----------



## Y.2.J

V-Trigger said:


> Next Wednesday


I'm an idiot. :fpalm

Thanks.  (Y)


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

If anyone would know then Casey would.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126529474298822656


----------



## Sin City Saint

V-Trigger said:


> *Jack Evans* and Angelico officially join AEW.


Pumped about Evans. Been a fan of his since ‘06.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Angelico and Jack Evans :meh

If they want to sign someone from Lucha Underground then they should sign this nutjob.


----------



## Versatile

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> If anyone would know then Casey would.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126529474298822656


Great pick up for AEW if true.


----------



## Isuzu

TNT viewership info... That channel has taken a beating... Maybe they believe AEW can pull a .30-.50 rating?

https://tvseriesfinale.com/tv-show/tnt-tv-show-ratings-33209/


----------



## Asuka842

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> If anyone would know then Casey would.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126529474298822656


Good pickup if true.


----------



## Chan Hung

So AEW on TNT??? Fuck yessssssss!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Isuzu

How much is AEW paying to be on TNT?


https://uproxx.com/prowrestling/all-elite-wrestling-aew-turner-tnt-tv-deal/


----------



## TD Stinger

Figured Tenille would end up in either AWE or Impact. Wouldn't have minded in her in Impact to wrestle Tessa, Taya, etc. but she's a great get for AEW. Talented and someone with name value. Hopefully she can stay healthy.

And if you want to do another poolside photo shoot with her involved, I won't object.


----------



## Jedah

Who's in that women's division now? They might want to reach out to Stardom and see if they can get anyone even if just part time. And Meiko Satomura of course, if they can get her in any capacity.



virus21 said:


> I think its the No 1 Contender for who ever wins the championship at Double or Nothing.
> 
> 
> Anyway, all this is just exciting. To have another promotion with a high budget on TV again is just aces.


I thought they weren't crowning any champions at DON?

Anyway, Yeah, really great signs.


----------



## Asuka842

Jedah said:


> *Who's in that women's division now?* They might want to reach out to Stardom and see if they can get anyone even if just part time. And Meiko Satomura of course, if they can get her in any capacity.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they weren't crowning any champions at DON?
> 
> Anyway, Yeah, really great signs.


So far:

-Aja Kong
-Allie
-Bea Priestley
-Brandi Rhodes
-Dr. Britt Baker
-Hikaru Shida
-Kylie Rae
-Leva Bates
-Nyla Rose
-Penelope Ford
-Sadie Gibbs
-Yuka Sakazaki 


And maybe Tenille and a few others as well.


----------



## Erik.

V-Trigger said:


> WON on AEW: "There will be a streaming component in the U.S. that is expected to be announced within the next week... There is a strong chance that the streaming service that carries the show in the U.S. will be tied in with the television station that will carry the weekly television show in the fall."


TNT/TBS

and 

Bleacher Report Live

I assume.


----------



## RiverFenix

Alright_Mate said:


> Angelico and Jack Evans :meh
> 
> If they want to sign someone from Lucha Underground then they should sign this nutjob.


Is Marty wrestling anywhere right now?


----------



## Isuzu

I guess when AEW supposedly has endless supply of money they can pay Networks for Airtime

Troubling New Details Emerge On AEW's TV Deal With TNT
https://www.sportskeeda.com/wwe/troubling-new-details-emerge-on-aew-s-tv-deal-with-tnt


----------



## Jedah

Asuka842 said:


> So far:
> 
> -Aja Kong
> -Allie
> -Bea Priestley
> -Brandi Rhodes
> -Dr. Britt Baker
> -Hikaru Shida
> -Kylie Rae
> -Leva Bates
> -Nyla Rose
> -Penelope Ford
> -Sadie Gibbs
> -Yuka Sakazaki
> 
> 
> And maybe Tenille and a few others as well.


How many of those are full time?

Who could they get that's well known I wonder? Tenille would be a good pickup but even she wasn't exactly prominent in WWE. Obviously Sasha would be one but that's a long time away if it ever happens.


----------



## llj

Jedah said:


> How many of those are full time?
> 
> Who could they get that's well known I wonder? Tenille would be a good pickup but even she wasn't exactly prominent in WWE. Obviously Sasha would be one but that's a long time away if it ever happens.



With the exception of Shida, I don't think any of the Japanese women are full time. Yuka and Aja Kong are seemingly one-offs.

I'm going to guess Rhodes and Shida are the ones they'll try to centre it around at first. Unfortunately there's likely no getting around the nepotism issue with Brandi. We'll see if she can swallow her ego and let other women get some shine.


----------



## rbl85

Isuzu said:


> I guess when AEW supposedly has endless supply of money they can pay Networks for Airtime
> 
> Troubling New Details Emerge On AEW's TV Deal With TNT
> https://www.sportskeeda.com/wwe/troubling-new-details-emerge-on-aew-s-tv-deal-with-tnt


Come on dude juste look a the date of your article…..


----------



## Ham and Egger

I'm honestly shocked that they're STILL signing talent to contracts at this point. I think they have like 50 people signed to deals so far. It's insane that there are people who still undermine the potential of AEW.


----------



## Boldgerg

Isuzu said:


> I guess when AEW supposedly has endless supply of money they can pay Networks for Airtime
> 
> Troubling New Details Emerge On AEW's TV Deal With TNT
> https://www.sportskeeda.com/wwe/troubling-new-details-emerge-on-aew-s-tv-deal-with-tnt


Why are you posting that? It's old and long since debunked as being a pile of crap.


----------



## roadkill_

/SquaredCircle:

3 Hours ago: Big E Twitter brainfart - 500 upvotes
3 Hours ago: 90 million dollar wrestling company signing with Turner - 300 upvotes


----------



## sim8

TheGoodCoach said:


> sim8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as i know (and admittedly i dont know much about ITV Box Office. Never heard of it until today) it is a channel on Sky and Virgin Media. It also available through your PS4.
> 
> 
> 
> if i have a PS4 in america, can I use this option by chance? Looks like it may save a few bucks
Click to expand...

No because ITV Box Office is only available in UK. I am sure a streaming service will be available in America for DON, hopefully at a decent price for you guys


----------



## jeffatron

roadkill_ said:


> /SquaredCircle:
> 
> 3 Hours ago: Big E Twitter brainfart - 500 upvotes
> 3 Hours ago: 90 million dollar wrestling company signing with Turner - 300 upvotes


WF>r/squaredcircle confirmed


----------



## shandcraig

Has anyone noticed that news buzz is filling up with AEW about its signing with TNT to be anounced this Wednesday?

Its becuase of all the badly run companies, i think people are tained and rightfully so. Its very clear tyat afirst promotion in years is going to properly rsn from bottom to top. Tna with its mark owner that couldnt let anyone mske decisions over her and they never managed to have proper production across the board. Smaller promotions came off more professional than them. These guys are filling in every gap to succeed and finance across the board. 

Dont mean it will succeed ,i dont want to fome off arrogant. They could go any way but its clear they have a serious chance and the industry wants it more than ever


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

TD Stinger said:


> Figured Tenille would end up in either AWE or Impact. Wouldn't have minded in her in Impact to wrestle Tessa, Taya, etc. but she's a great get for AEW. Talented and someone with name value. Hopefully she can stay healthy.
> 
> And if you want to do another poolside photo shoot with her involved, I won't object.


Well Tessa and Jordynne only signed a 1 year deal with impact. So when that's up AEW & WWE will be in for them.



Jedah said:


> And Meiko Satomura of course, if they can get her in any capacity.


Unlikely, she been a guest trainer at the PC last week, so I think she's closer with them.



Asuka842 said:


> So far:
> 
> -Aja Kong (Not full time)
> -Allie
> -Bea Priestley
> -Brandi Rhodes
> -Dr. Britt Baker
> -Hikaru Shida
> -Kylie Rae
> -Leva Bates
> -Nyla Rose
> -Penelope Ford
> -Sadie Gibbs
> -Yuka Sakazaki (Not full time)
> 
> And maybe Tenille and a few others as well.


Aja & Yuka Sakazaki are not full time just on a few shows and they have Riho from Gatoh Move and possibly Priscilla Kelly if she follows Darby Allin.


----------



## TD Stinger

I think AEW is building a solid an interesting core of women. You've got your monster with Nyla Rose, who's hit and miss from what I've seen. You've got your pure babyface in Kylie Rae, who from what I've seen is really good. You've got a prospect in Sadie Gibbs. You get a veteran like Tenille and some Japanese talents here and there along with talent like Allie and Britt, and it's solid. Maybe another piece or two needed, but solid.


----------



## Alright_Mate

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Is Marty wrestling anywhere right now?


Don't believe so, his last listed match was on impact.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I'm probably in the minority with this opinion but I honestly dont care much about this women division they got going. Penelope Ford is the only that's interesting out of it the bunch they got signed.


----------



## Y.2.J

When the name Tenille is being thrown around...are we talking about Emma.

That would be *awesome* for AEW's women division.

Throw Sasha in the mix and damnnnn


----------



## The Wood

Lol at the WarnerMedia upfront being at MSG. 

DoN will air on a bunch of platforms. I saw things like Twitch and YouTube mentioned. You’ll be able to watch it if you’re not in the UK.


----------



## Asuka842

Y.2.J said:


> When the name Tenille is being thrown around...are we talking about Emma.
> 
> That would be *awesome* for AEW's women division.
> 
> Throw Sasha in the mix and damnnnn


Yes, Tenille Dashwood is Emma's real name (and her moniker outside of WWE as well).

As for Sasha, well assuming that she'd want to leave WWE (a big question mark right now), there'd be the hurdle of her having to try and get out of her WWE contract as well.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

roadkill_ said:


> /SquaredCircle:
> 
> 3 Hours ago: Big E Twitter brainfart - 500 upvotes
> 3 Hours ago: 90 million dollar wrestling company signing with Turner - 300 upvotes


What's weird is the users there are pretty critical of WWE, particularly if you peak into their live show threads. I think it's a case of tall poppy syndrome when it comes to their downplaying of AEW. The place always gave off major malcontent vibes to me when I used to be somewhat active years ago, which is funny since their threads about WF are always whining about how negative and toxic our community is.


----------



## Prosper

Looks like the TNT deal is finally official.

https://www.cbssports.com/wwe/news/...on-tnt-as-deal-with-turner-is-virtually-done/


----------



## Boldgerg

Does anyone bother to read the previous, recent posts in this thread?


----------



## shandcraig

Boldgerg said:


> Does anyone bother to read the previous, recent posts in this thread?




Whats big about this is i could see them having the weekly show on one network and then have special events still on tv on the other network like TBS on say a saturday when they dont do ppvs. Also love that ppvs are on saturday and not sunday so its more of a fun night out and not this sunday event before work. 


The real question is how many ppvs will they do. Still hard to tell but i dont its not more than 6. The question is if the deal is final next week and the show starts in fall,Will they maybe toss Fight for the fallen on the cable network. Would be smart idea but who knows


----------



## headstar

I wonder how AEW got on TNT with no star power. Over the hill Jericho is the only known name they have and Omega is not known outside of smarks. Unless AEW is paying TNT for airtime.


----------



## shandcraig

headstar said:


> I wonder how AEW got on TNT with no star power. Over the hill Jericho is the only known name they have and Omega is not known outside of smarks. Unless AEW is paying TNT for airtime.



If you understood business you would understand how easily they did .And they do have star power.


----------



## Jonhern

Isuzu said:


> TNT viewership info... That channel has taken a beating... Maybe they believe AEW can pull a .30-.50 rating?
> 
> https://tvseriesfinale.com/tv-show/tnt-tv-show-ratings-33209/


This is what I said before, they don't have to do wwe numbers to be successful. A .3-.5 ratings would be great and they won't have to pull in 2 million to do that since their core audience is probably in the demo age bracket.


----------



## patpat

By people's standards no current wrestler is a star. In people's head being a star = being/have been popular In wwe.
So biased


----------



## Chrome

Wrestling back on TNT.









Been so long. :mj2


----------



## Vic

Can we seriously ban headstar from this thread? This is getting beyond annoying.

Anyways AEW TV basically confirmed will be interesting to see how they handle this on TNT with basketball coverages maybe they pair them back to back with AEW airing first?


----------



## Jazminator

I hope the TV presentation will be a blend of old and new. And by old, I mean back to the days of Georgia Championship Wrestling on TBS. Use a studio (maybe the size of Centerstage of the old WCW Saturday Night) every week. Have an intimate but loud crowd. Have Gordon Solie-style interviews with wrestlers with a podium near the ring. Mix that up with occasional promos inside the ring. Have squash matches with enhancement talent. Have feature matches between stars. Have long feuds and short feuds. Show footage from house shows. Make house shows eventful. Etc., etc.


----------



## patpat

Reddit is having a meltdown over brandi being on the poster.......


----------



## Vic

patpat said:


> Reddit is having a meltdown over brandi being on the poster.......


Wreddit is pretty shit on average.


----------



## MetalKiwi

What a time to be a Wrestling fan. I love it!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Now this is some good news, not even WWE could get TNT on their asses when they were in the 90's to 2000's. My hat is off to Cody Rhodes and AEW. A big congratulations to everyone in that company for getting a TV Deal with them. *_:becky2:Westbrook:westbrook:WOO


----------



## Chan Hung

I'm so glad. Tuesdays we get finally another nationally alternate wrestlin show hell yes!!! AEW
Btw is it me or does the typography of AEW have kind of a NWO feel to it?


----------



## reamstyles

shandcraig said:


> headstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how AEW got on TNT with no star power. Over the hill Jericho is the only known name they have and Omega is not known outside of smarks. Unless AEW is paying TNT for airtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you understood business you would understand how easily they did .And they do have star power.
Click to expand...

this is exactly right.. wwe is a big market.. current wwe marjet sucks so show up as the alternative..


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Vic said:


> Anyways AEW TV basically confirmed will be interesting to see how they handle this on TNT with basketball coverages maybe they pair them back to back with AEW airing first?


Can you image Charles Barkley doing a promo for AEW. :done


----------



## RiverFenix

I can't see it getting a consistent time slot on Tuesdays given the NBA has various start times. I hope they don't move the air time around depending on the NBA game each week. With a 8pm NBA tip, they air AEW at 7pm as an hour show and then when games start at 730 or 8pm they wait to air AEW until after the game is over around 10pm.


----------



## TD Stinger

People keep mentioning NBA on Tuesdays but as someone who watches NBA fairly regularly it's not like they are on Tuesdays all season long. I know they do on opening night, but for the most part the NBA TV line up is:

Wendesday: ESPN
Thursday: TNT
Friday: ESPN

And occasionally on Tuesday. I mean obviously the NBA would take precedent but I guess I'm not seeing how it would a huge problem if they were on Tuesdays on TNT. Every once in awhile maybe their shows would get bumped to a later time, but not too often, unless there's another show I'm missing.

Also, wasn't it rumored that Wednesday might also be the day as well.


----------



## Vic

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I can't see it getting a consistent time slot on Tuesdays given the NBA has various start times. I hope they don't move the air time around depending on the NBA game each week. With a 8pm NBA tip, they air AEW at 7pm as an hour show and then when games start at 730 or 8pm they wait to air AEW until after the game is over around 10pm.


If AEW will be two hours as suggested then they’d do better airing it at 6pm. Inb4 WWE announces a new competing show in the same slot because more hours of TV is exactly what they need right now :lmao.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

They should call the show Tuesday Nitro and just for old time sake they should bring in the nWo, Flair, Goldberg, Sting, Steiner, DDP and Booker T for the first episode.


----------



## Prosper

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> They should call the show Tuesday Nitro and just for old time sake they should bring in the nWo, Flair, Goldberg, Sting, Steiner, DDP and Booker T for the first episode.


If it was 1 night only and they immediately left afterward, I would be all for it.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

I'm hoping they go with Dynamite because Dynamite on TNT is too good to pass up for ads.


----------



## shandcraig

Tuesday night seems like a great night for wrestling, Weneday could be good too i guess. Tuesday night dynamite has a great ring to it. I really like the meaning of dynamite in case someone missed me quoting it lol. 

So many perfect meanings describing a wrestling show. If they brand this right it could come off with a good theme and have that old school wrestling feel again. Based off the ending graphics video of the AEW videos with the logo on fire its going to be an exciting theme. Not some generic boring name that no longer means anything to a show


Dynamite
: something that has great potential to cause trouble or conflict
an issue regarded as political dynamite
: something that could generate extreme reactions or have devastating repercussions.
: outstanding; very exciting, effective
: Something exceptionally exciting or wonderful.
: Something exceptionally dangerous: These allegations are political dynamite

I absolutely love the logo being covered in flames though








[/URL] upload[/IMG]








[/URL] upload[/IMG]


----------



## Beatles123

@Chrome ;

Dpm't forget the DBZ narrator wants to work with AEW! :banderas


----------



## Taroostyles

Honestly this could be what we've been waiting years for. Biggest things for me are 2 hours and live, a 1 hour pre taped show is not gonna be enough to make the impact needed.


----------



## Donnie

All is right in the world, and YOU KNOW THIS, MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN


----------



## shandcraig

Whats this info you have? So the 2 hour show will have only half of it live? sorry im not understanding


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Balls Of Steele said:


> Can you image Charles Barkley doing a promo for AEW. :done


"WWE is turrible, just like last night's Knicks game!









Watch AEW Donut-night here on TNT!"


----------



## shandcraig

This is off topic but slightly related. Em i the only idiot that loves the movie ready to rumble ? I watched it the other week


----------



## Y.2.J

TNT...this is so awesome. 
Something about this feels so refreshing, so hopeful and so symbolic.

Any word on it being live or pre-taped? 1hr or 2hr?

I wouldn't mind a loaded 1hr show.


----------



## Mox Girl

I either missed something or they haven't announced it yet but do we know how to watch DoN if we don't live in the USA or UK? Cos I read that it'll be on YouTube and that but only if you're in the USA? Or was that just a rumour? I wanna watch even if Mox isn't going there cos it looks good.

I don't really have an opinion about AEW being on TV cos I don't live in the USA and won't be getting it on TV regardless of what happens :/


----------



## Donnie

Mox Girl said:


> I either missed something or they haven't announced it yet but do we know how to watch DoN if we don't live in the USA or UK? Cos I read that it'll be on YouTube and that but only if you're in the USA? Or was that just a rumour? I wanna watch even if Mox isn't going there cos it looks good.
> 
> I don't really have an opinion about AEW being on TV cos I don't live in the USA and won't be getting it on TV regardless of what happens :/


It sounds like we'll be able to order the PPV off FITE TV, and the preshow will be on YouTube.


----------



## shandcraig

Jack Evans is joining AEW too !!! i guess they will be a tag team and its great to see both these guys on a big promotion. Honest to god this promotion is getting a older wcw vibe with the roster. 

We will see some great luchas too since they have a deal with AAA. Lucha bros in AEW honestly this roster is litA

Tag division is going to be hot


----------



## looper007

Asuka842 said:


> So far:
> 
> -Aja Kong
> -Allie
> -Bea Priestley
> -Brandi Rhodes
> -Dr. Britt Baker
> -Hikaru Shida
> -Kylie Rae
> -Leva Bates
> -Nyla Rose
> -Penelope Ford
> -Sadie Gibbs
> -Yuka Sakazaki
> 
> 
> And maybe Tenille and a few others as well.


Tenille would be good pick up, she's yet to really deliver her potential and WWE and ROH didn't get it out of her maybe AEW is the place. They could do with pulling in some more names down the road, someone like a Tessa Blanchard or Jordynne Grace when their contracts run out with Impact would be two. Sasha Banks won't happen for a few years.


----------



## What A Maneuver

Random question, but is there anybody on the WWE roster whose contract is expiring within the year? I'm curious to see who might jump ship.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

What A Maneuver said:


> Random question, but is there anybody on the WWE roster whose contract is expiring within the year? I'm curious to see who might jump ship.


Gallows and Anderson's deals expire in September


----------



## patpat

They'll be on Warner's broadcast service ( bleacher report live) there is a high chance for that to happen. 
Also heard YouTube will stream the show but only the pre show. 
As of now we have few Infos about double or nothing ( how to watch) make they intend to make their announcements the week of Warner's conference ( next week). 
Also let's pray the lucky number 21 of their battle royal is Moxley and he gets to be the number one contender for the world title! That would be such a bit fuck you to wwe! 
He gets out , does a very popular video, is in a movie and is #1 contender for the world title of one of the new big hot promotion:lol would Love It! :lol


----------



## Beatles123

To the individual who negged me for asking someone not to be a dick, how about you explain WHY? Because "Being the biggest AEW mark in the thread" is not only a false statement, but it's also not a good reason to neg me for the post you did it for.


----------



## Slit_Zurifa

With that roster they have and giving them some time to develop I wonder who is going to be the inaugural Women's Champion in AEW? Any ideas?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

What A Maneuver said:


> Random question, but is there anybody on the WWE roster whose contract is expiring within the year? I'm curious to see who might jump ship.


Mandy Rose (Late next year)
Mojo Rawley 2020
Rey Misterio October (Out clause after 18 months)
Nakamura (2019)



Slit_Zurifa said:


> With that roster they have and giving them some time to develop I wonder who is going to be the inaugural Women's Champion in AEW? Any ideas?


Kylie Rae


----------



## TD Stinger

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Mandy Rose (Late next year)
> Mojo Rawley 2020
> Rey Misterio October (Out clause after 18 months)
> Nakamura (2019)
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie Rae


I thought Naka re-signed. An with Rey, he came back last October. So unless I’m missing something, his 18 month clause would be in effect April 2020.

As far as their first Women’s Champion goes, normally your probably want to go with a strong heel to have Kylie chase. Thing is though I don’t really know who fits that bill on the AEW roster.


----------



## validreasoning

TD Stinger said:


> People keep mentioning NBA on Tuesdays but as someone who watches NBA fairly regularly it's not like they are on Tuesdays all season long. I know they do on opening night, but for the most part the NBA TV line up is:
> 
> Wendesday: ESPN
> Thursday: TNT
> Friday: ESPN
> 
> And occasionally on Tuesday. I mean obviously the NBA would take precedent but I guess I'm not seeing how it would a huge problem if they were on Tuesdays on TNT. Every once in awhile maybe their shows would get bumped to a later time, but not too often, unless there's another show I'm missing.
> 
> Also, wasn't it rumored that Wednesday might also be the day as well.


There is an nba game most Tuesday night on TNT from late January till early June. That's Tuesdays list http://www.showbuzzdaily.com/?s=Tuesday+cable


----------



## NXT Only

validreasoning said:


> There is an nba game most Tuesday night on TNT from late January till early June. That's Tuesdays list http://www.showbuzzdaily.com/?s=Tuesday+cable


I think that’s simply because of the lack of programming. NBA usually uses NBATV for Tuesday night games so I think they’ll be fine with moving AEW in place of those games. 

There’s just not enough Marquee games to warrant 4 prime time slots per week


----------



## validreasoning

NXT Only said:


> I think that’s simply because of the lack of programming. NBA usually uses NBATV for Tuesday night games so I think they’ll be fine with moving AEW in place of those games.
> 
> There’s just not enough Marquee games to warrant 4 prime time slots per week


No chance Turner drops NBA for pro wrestling considering how much Turner and ESPN have invested in NBA ($24 billion over 9 years) and the ad revenue NBA would get over AEW (or indeed wwe).

If AEW land on Turner networks it's unlikely it's going to be TNT unless they plan to take break from February till May. TBS is more likely destination but that airs MLB playoffs on Tuesday nights in October so that might be out.

When Meltzer said a station in every home that would suggest CW as it's in 30 million more homes than TNT/TBS or USA but Flash it's flagship show airs Tuesday.

I wouldn't rule out Trutv or Adult swim as possible stations.


----------



## NXT Only

validreasoning said:


> No chance Turner drops NBA for pro wrestling considering how much Turner and ESPN have invested in NBA ($24 billion over 9 years) and the ad revenue NBA would get over AEW (or indeed wwe).
> 
> If AEW land on Turner networks it's unlikely it's going to be TNT unless they plan to take break from February till May. TBS is more likely destination but that airs MLB playoffs on Tuesday nights in October so that might be out.
> 
> When Meltzer said a station in every home that would suggest CW as it's in 30 million more homes than TNT/TBS or USA but Flash it's flagship show airs Tuesday.
> 
> I wouldn't rule out Trutv or Adult swim as possible stations.


No one said they’d drop the NBA, just historically games have rarely been shown on Tuesdays. 

TNT Thursday Night basketball is like Monday Night Football. 

If AEW takes Tuesday’s then TNT could just show Monday games if they want like they do on certain holidays. 

The only days they can’t show games are Wednesday, Friday and Sunday.


----------



## RiverFenix

Whatever it ends up being, we'll know all the details in five days.


----------



## Erik.

Unless of course, AEW have an off-season...

Which would be smart anyway.


----------



## Vic

Erik. said:


> Unless of course, AEW have an off-season...
> 
> Which would be smart anyway.


IIRC Cody said there won’t be an off season, but AEW is going to have less dates than a promotion of its size from my understanding. So basically TNA levels but with live TV.


----------



## Jonhern

Sammy guevara vs Kip sabian during the preshow.


----------



## Erik.

So, what's the general thought on the winner of the Casino Battle Royale?

It's on the pre-show, so can it really be Moxley?


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> So, what's the general thought on the winner of the Casino Battle Royale?
> 
> It's on the pre-show, so can it really be Moxley?


 this idea that the pre show is necessarily jobbers doing nothing important needs to go brudda. If they decided to use this pre show to define their next #1 contender then yes it is important bro.


Also , am I the only one that fails to understand people saying WRESTLING is dead just because WWE is failing like ahit? The fact that they got a 2 billion deal doesn't prove that the TV industry have interest in it? Like I feel they are wwe fans that thinks just because wwe is dying the whole business will be dead with it because for them wwe = wrestling. This ideology really needs to be taken off the mind of the masses. Even fucking UFC has a better "wrestling" presentation of its product, they have storylines , characters and everything that constitute wrestling , hell isn't it how they got popular in the first place ?!


----------



## Buster Cannon

Erik. said:


> So, what's the general thought on the winner of the Casino Battle Royale?
> 
> It's on the pre-show, so can it really be Moxley?


If so that would be a good idea to get people to order the main show since the preshow could be free on YouTube. No better way to get people hyped than have Moxley come in a rip ass all over the AEW ring.


----------



## Y.2.J

validreasoning said:


> No chance Turner drops NBA for pro wrestling considering how much Turner and ESPN have invested in NBA ($24 billion over 9 years) and the ad revenue NBA would get over AEW (or indeed wwe).
> 
> If AEW land on Turner networks it's unlikely it's going to be TNT unless they plan to take break from February till May. TBS is more likely destination but that airs MLB playoffs on Tuesday nights in October so that might be out.
> 
> When Meltzer said a station in every home that would suggest CW as it's in 30 million more homes than TNT/TBS or USA but Flash it's flagship show airs Tuesday.
> 
> *I wouldn't rule out Trutv or Adult swim as possible stations.*


I definitely wouldn't rule those out either.

TNT would be epic, but I'd be hard pressed to believe that Turner would take such a gamble to put it on Tuesdays when typically it's live NBA content takes place.

Adult Swim would actually be a really cool idea. Maybe Turner tests AEW first out on another channel (like Adult Swim) and sees how it does?

I just wikipedia'd some numbers:

TNT - 89m households
TruTV - 91m households 
Adult Swim - 94m households

Interesting.


----------



## RiverFenix

For "branding" purposes alone TNT is better even with less households. "All Elite Wrestling on Adult Swim" sounds ridiculous.


----------



## Chan Hung

The pre-show should be a tease to what goes into the main show have John Moxley win at the pre-show and right when their announcers about to cut to interview him start off the Pay-Per-View.. or better yet have number 21 be John Moxley and right when he comes out after a few seconds cut to the pay-per-view LOL


----------



## Beatles123

To think...we have Non WWE wrestling with an actual BUDGET on mainstream american TV again! :lenny


----------



## RiverFenix

It won't be Moxley unless he signs. And given the rest of the talent in the CBR, I don't think they'd debut him in that anyways - it's a pre-show match, even if it is for the first title match #1 contender spot. The eventual crowned champion isn't losing in his first title defense - the match will be a television main event.

What the CBR might do is establish an instant uppercarder out of the flotsam otherwise in that match. Mox won't need that rub, of course. 

Of the names now I'm pulling for Pillman Jr.


----------



## Chan Hung

Beatles123 said:


> To think...we have Non WWE wrestling with an actual BUDGET on mainstream american TV again! <img src="http://i.imgur.com/J1vaLXw.png" border="0" alt="" title="Lenny" class="inlineimg" />


:bow


----------



## Raye

Jonhern said:


> Sammy guevara vs Kip sabian during the preshow.


This should be a fun match, looking very much forward to it.


----------



## RapShepard

patpat said:


> Also , am I the only one that fails to understand people saying WRESTLING is dead just because WWE is failing like ahit? The fact that they got a 2 billion deal doesn't prove that the TV industry have interest in it? Like I feel they are wwe fans that thinks just because wwe is dying the whole business will be dead with it because for them wwe = wrestling. This ideology really needs to be taken off the mind of the masses. Even fucking UFC has a better "wrestling" presentation of its product, they have storylines , characters and everything that constitute wrestling , hell isn't it how they got popular in the first place ?!


It depends on how you look at it. For dedicated wrestling fans, that watch multiple promotions religiously no it's not dead. But for people stuck comparing the business to it's glory days when thejr parents knew the top names and they could run into a wrestling fan anywhere it is pretty dead on that end. A lot of money can be made, but for folk that miss it being popular it feels different.

It's similar in MMA, the UFC with this ESPN deal is making a lot of money. Then you have Bellator on Cable, as well as PFL with it's celebrity backing getting picked up by ESPN+ as well. There's a lot more places for top MMA fighters to make money and as a MMA fan tons of MMA to watch. But for some fans it doesn't feel the same as when The Ultimate Fighter was relevant and folk could rattle off more than 2 fighters.


----------



## Chrome

Beatles123 said:


> @Chrome ;
> 
> Dpm't forget the DBZ narrator wants to work with AEW! :banderas


:banderas


----------



## virus21

Beatles123 said:


> @Chrome ;
> 
> Dpm't forget the DBZ narrator wants to work with AEW! :banderas


Really?!


----------



## The Wood

Erik. said:


> Unless of course, AEW have an off-season...
> 
> Which would be smart anyway.


Nah, an off-season is pointless and limits you. Just cycle talent in and out. That’s one of the appeals of wrestling, and it’s one of its edges when negotiating for TV rights. 



virus21 said:


> Beatles123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Chrome ;
> 
> Dpm't forget the DBZ narrator wants to work with AEW! <img src="http://i.imgur.com/BYFVNd7.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Banderas" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> Really?!
Click to expand...

Yep. I can’t remember his name, but someone mentioned he should do it, and he re-tweeted it at Cody, or something, and said “Let’s make this happen.”


----------



## virus21

The Wood said:


> Yep. I can’t remember his name, but someone mentioned he should do it, and he re-tweeted it at Cody, or something, and said “Let’s make this happen.”


On the last episode of AEW, Chris Jericho has obtained the World Heavyweight Title with the means to hold it hostage. Cody looks on, with no idea how to react. But whats this, Kenny Omega has reached a new level of power?! Can Omega stop Jericho's plan or is wrestling doomed!


----------



## Erik.

The Wood said:


> Nah, an off-season is pointless and limits you. Just cycle talent in and out. That’s one of the appeals of wrestling, and it’s one of its edges when negotiating for TV rights.


The point of the off-season wouldn't be to rest the talent. 

It'd be so they don't get bumped off television for Basketball on TNT and Baseball on TBS.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

virus21 said:


> On the last episode of AEW, Chris Jericho has obtained the World Heavyweight Title with the means to hold it hostage. Cody looks on, with no idea how to react. But whats this, Kenny Omega has reached a new level of power?! Can Omega stop Jericho's plan or is wrestling doomed!


Kyle Herbert and Bruce Faulconer collaborating on promo videos and vignettes. :banderas 

God damn it Kenny make it happen! He's the only weeb among the bunch so I doubt anyone else from the top would realise how cool this could be.


----------



## Stetho

The Wood said:


> Nah, an off-season is pointless and limits you. Just cycle talent in and out. That’s one of the appeals of wrestling, and it’s one of its edges when negotiating for TV rights.


Appeal? Err no. Having a weekly show for every week of the year is the best way to end up with bored fans and washed out talents. Good TV shows are working in seasons, big sports are working in seasons, everyone is used to the WWE but is does not mean that should be the goal.

One of the reason Lucha Underground was so good was because of short episodes and seasonality. One of the reason so many people loves New Japan is that they don't have to watch it every week of the year and bear bad fillers. 

I really hope Cody is not going for a RAW copycat, that would be awful. 
(Not headed toward you tho)


----------



## Chrome

Not opposed to an off-season but I'd prefer they didn't have one tbh.


----------



## rbl85

Stetho said:


> Appeal? Err no. Having a weekly show for every week of the year is the best way to end up with bored fans and washed out talents. Good TV shows are working in seasons, big sports are working in seasons, everyone is used to the WWE but is does not mean that should be the goal.


I think the best would be to use a certain amount of wrestler for a certain amount of time then use other wrestlers.

Or week A use those wrestlers
Week B use other wrestlers.


----------



## shandcraig

Im ok with either or. The only way i would like a season is if it is legit consistent unlike the mess of Lucha underground.


September to may would be fine with me and they could have one mid summer build up ppv. Imagine the fall out from a ppv having to wait a few months until September 

Anyways its likely to be all year anyway


----------



## Boldgerg

There isn't going to be an "off season". It would risk people losing interest and rivals capitalising on AEW's absence, and it'd also greatly limit income and revenue.

Not happening. Simple.


----------



## Erik.

Boldgerg said:


> There isn't going to be an "off season". It would risk people losing interest and rivals capitalising on AEW's absence, and it'd also greatly limit income and revenue.
> 
> Not happening. Simple.


They'll have to get used to being off their station during Basketball and Baseball then.

Unless of course it isn't TNT/TBS they're on or they're on a different date.

Most likely Wednesday.


----------



## Sin City Saint

Chrome said:


> Not opposed to an off-season but I'd prefer they didn't have one tbh.


I’m not completely opposed to an off season but I’d prefer that they would air taped content during that time (keeping the TV show going). For instance, if they were taking a two month break from touring - in say February & March - maybe they could tape like eight episodes (two per day) during Jericho’s cruise in late January. Hoping they just stay live each week, but if they do an off season for them to rest up - I’d prefer they keep the TV show going anyway (maybe having it on a different platform (like streaming or on a different day) as interest wouldn’t be as high without the live element during that time.


----------



## RiverFenix

I'd prefer an off-season, traditionally like a regular television show. Gives viewers a beginning and end each "season". Gives writers something to storyline out and build for beginning to end. I'd go end of May until middle of August - basically follow the school year calendar. Basically 2.5 months off, but I would throw a television special in there - maybe a KotR type tournament - KotR one year, QotR next, Tag Tourney third year and then cycle back. Sometime in early July - maybe base it around 4th of July.


----------



## shandcraig

anyways cody already said its pretty much all year so we know its pretty much going to be that. 

No reason why people need to compare this to boring wwe. This can once again be compelling weekly show like what we used to get.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Erik. said:


> They'll have to get used to being off their station during Basketball and Baseball then.
> 
> Unless of course it isn't TNT/TBS they're on or they're on a different date.
> 
> Most likely Wednesday.


Canadians who used to watch RAW on TSN would know very well about getting bumped for hockey , dog shows and curling, that shit would ruin your life back as a kid :lol . But I don't think they particularly lost any viewers, they'd normally air the show the next day. Also, we don't even know if they'll even have a Tuesday show


----------



## shandcraig

Stinger Fan said:


> Canadians who used to watch RAW on TSN would know very well about getting bumped for hockey , dog shows and curling, that shit would ruin your life back as a kid :lol . But I don't think they particularly lost any viewers, they'd normally air the show the next day. Also, we don't even know if they'll even have a Tuesday show


yep this canadian knows of this. Dont forget this will show up on more than one source for Turner networks. One of which will be one of its streaming sources so this is very un likely to be an issue. If things get moved which wont be a lot they will inform people to not forget its on whatever else.


----------



## Stinger Fan

shandcraig said:


> yep this canadian knows of this. Dont forget this will show up on more than one source for Turner networks. One of which will be one of its streaming sources so this is very un likely to be an issue. If things get moved which wont be a lot they will inform people to not forget its on whatever else.


For AEW to maximize their exposure, it has to be on TV at the very least, with a streaming option. Like Sportsnet does with sportsnet now and being able to stream sports including RAW while also being able to watch it on TV. If its just a streaming service, I feel like that will hurt them more than help them.


----------



## The Wood

Erik. said:


> The point of the off-season wouldn't be to rest the talent.
> 
> It'd be so they don't get bumped off television for Basketball on TNT and Baseball on TBS.


So you’re suggesting they get bumped for a few months so...they don’t get bumped for a few months? You’re smarter than this, Erik. ?

I’m sure they will work out a date and a time that either avoids these scenarios OR relegates it to being a non-issue. 



Stetho said:


> Appeal? Err no. Having a weekly show for every week of the year is the best way to end up with bored fans and washed out talents. Good TV shows are working in seasons, big sports are working in seasons, everyone is used to the WWE but is does not mean that should be the goal.
> 
> One of the reason Lucha Underground was so good was because of short episodes and seasonality. One of the reason so many people loves New Japan is that they don't have to watch it every week of the year and bear bad fillers.
> 
> I really hope Cody is not going for a RAW copycat, that would be awful.
> (Not headed toward you tho)


The appeal of having weekly television all year round is part of the reason WWE got such big TV deals. Wrestling used to get a huge boost from being on when other things would go dark. It absolutely is part of the appeal of picking up a wrestling package. 

Weekly wrestling doesn’t get boring if it is good. Plenty of content doesn’t confine itself to seasons and does fine. 

I wouldn’t use Lucha Underground as an example of something good, nor of something successful. Didn’t they have < 500,000 viewers? Let’s give AEW a chance here.



rbl85 said:


> I think the best would be to use a certain amount of wrestler for a certain amount of time then use other wrestlers.
> 
> Or week A use those wrestlers
> Week B use other wrestlers.


It doesn’t need to be that regimented, but that’s the idea. You can keep things fresh by using talent effectively and having something on the go and _not_ having seasons like WWE essentially does. Don’t tell me there isn’t a period where you know you can tune out of WWE and won’t miss anything. We constantly talk about how things ramp up for WrestleMania and shut down towards the end of the year. Yeah. 



Boldgerg said:


> There isn't going to be an "off season". It would risk people losing interest and rivals capitalising on AEW's absence, and it'd also greatly limit income and revenue.
> 
> Not happening. Simple.


Your logic is spot-on, but I wouldn’t put it past people to be that stupid in 2019/2020. An off-season is a really bad idea, but there are enough people that seemingly miss that point. 



shandcraig said:


> Stinger Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadians who used to watch RAW on TSN would know very well about getting bumped for hockey , dog shows and curling, that shit would ruin your life back as a kid <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> . But I don't think they particularly lost any viewers, they'd normally air the show the next day. Also, we don't even know if they'll even have a Tuesday show
> 
> 
> 
> yep this canadian knows of this. Dont forget this will show up on more than one source for Turner networks. One of which will be one of its streaming sources so this is very un likely to be an issue. If things get moved which wont be a lot they will inform people to not forget its on whatever else.
Click to expand...

Going to a different time slot can actually be a good thing. New people can see you accidentally, or they can miss you and galvanize around your product when you return. As you mentioned, there are different platforms in the work too.


----------



## shandcraig

Stinger Fan said:


> For AEW to maximize their exposure, it has to be on TV at the very least, with a streaming option. Like Sportsnet does with sportsnet now and being able to stream sports including RAW while also being able to watch it on TV. If its just a streaming service, I feel like that will hurt them more than help them.


Thats what i mean,it will be both


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

Only thing that concerns me is the talent are positions of power. I don’t want to see another authority angle. And as much faith I want to have, I’m worried Cody and the young bucks gonna way up a lot of tv time stroking their egos. We will see though, I mean so far so good.


----------



## shandcraig

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> Only thing that concerns me is the talent are positions of power. I don’t want to see another authority angle. And as much faith I want to have, I’m worried Cody and the young bucks gonna way up a lot of tv time stroking their egos. We will see though, I mean so far so good.




I dont agree, I think we wont see Cody a lot other than legit being the boss which is his roll so of course hes going to be on the show.But i dont see him being in that many matches constantly.The guys pretty much semi retired. 

I think having him wrestle sometimes is still important though. I think they have so many tag teams coming in that i also dont see Bucks being over booked.I also dont see them becoming the first tag champions/


But that is my personal view and prediction


----------



## Beatles123

I just want this weekend over so we can hear the news drop, maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan! :y2j


----------



## NXT Only

I’m willing to bet that if they’re on TNT they won’t have to worry about the NBA. 

In any scenario there’s the option of a double header

8-10 AEW
10-12:30 West Coast NBA game

If they really feel the need to broadcast an NBA game on Tuesday which they do not historically do.


----------



## patpat

If there are people ready to lay down and put over other people it's the boys in charge. The Elite have a NJPW mentality, it's all about passing the torch. For example the bucks wants to make tag team wrestling great and recognize , so if it needs their defeat to happen they will do it. Cody is one big selfless guy, he wants this to succeed not be The big star. Those kids are much smarter than most of us think and they are surrounded by very wise and safe people like JR. 
The only one who will be pushed to moon is rightfully so Kenny. And even he , his EVP position doesnt seem to be his first interest. It's a position that he will use more regarding women wrestling and his desire to bring back the joshi days of woman wrestling. He doesnt need an EVP , if he wants to do backstage politics he will do it. EVP or not, they are young fresh and have their head on their shoulders. I am absolutely not scared about that side of things! The talents running actually wont be a problem since you still have Tony khan who said the boys wont be on the moon either and the decisions will be made according to what is the better interest of the company.


----------



## Y.2.J

Honestly speaking...does AEW have the roster to have a 2hr show?
They have signed a surprising amount of talent but that is besides the point. How many are/going to be top guys? Jericho, Kenny, PAC, Cody, Hangman at the moment? Those guys should be protected and not over exposed. I'm sure AEW will be build their uppercarders and top guys with time but do we really want to see repeated match ups every week? I feel like going with a short, sweet, well built, well written 1 hour show is the way to go at first. I feel like a big part of why NXT and to an extent Lucha Underground is/was so loved is because they're one hour episodes, fresh, paced well, written well, built well, etc. I think one hour episodes per week and maybe some 2hr specials once in a while and a few 2.5-3hr PPVs a year would be a great start.

Also, will Turner take the gamble to invest all sorts of money on an un-proven AEW? I wish AEW all the best...just trying to keep my expectations tamed at this point. I wouldn't mind starting off slow and proving it can be a worthy competitor and alternative to WWE.

And are we sure that it'll be on at prime time? It could very well be put in a 11pm or 12am time slot no? Wouldn't that avoid most NBA matches on Tuesday? And that's still assuming that AEW will be on TNT. It could very well be on any of the big channels that they own...Adult Swim, TruTV, etc. 

Hopefully we get more info this week.


----------



## rbl85

Y.2.J said:


> Honestly speaking...does AEW have the roster to have a 2hr show?
> They have signed a surprising amount of talent but that is besides the point. How many are/going to be top guys? Jericho, Kenny, PAC, Cody, Hangman at the moment? Those guys should be protected and not over exposed. I'm sure AEW will be build their uppercarders and top guys with time but do we really want to see repeated match ups every week? I feel like going with a short, sweet, well built, well written 1 hour show is the way to go at first. I feel like a big part of why NXT and to an extent Lucha Underground is/was so loved is because they're one hour episodes, fresh, paced well, written well, built well, etc. I think one hour episodes per week and maybe some 2hr specials once in a while and a few 2.5-3hr PPVs a year would be a great start.
> 
> Also, will Turner take the gamble to invest all sorts of money on an un-proven AEW? I wish AEW all the best...just trying to keep my expectations tamed at this point. I wouldn't mind starting off slow and proving it can be a worthy competitor and alternative to WWE.
> 
> And are we sure that it'll be on at prime time? It could very well be put in a 11pm or 12am time slot no? Wouldn't that avoid most NBA matches on Tuesday?



1 hour is not enough because AEW is not only about the men division, you have the tag team division and the women division.


----------



## Y.2.J

rbl85 said:


> 1 hour is not enough because AEW is not only about the men division, you have the tag team division and the women division.


NXT have a men's division, tag division and a women's division and they handle all that so well in a one hour show.

LU had their formula that worked for them as well, pretty much three different divisions as well.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Y.2.J said:


> Honestly speaking...does AEW have the roster to have a 2hr show?
> They have signed a surprising amount of talent but that is besides the point. How many are/going to be top guys? Jericho, Kenny, PAC, Cody, Hangman at the moment? Those guys should be protected and not over exposed. I'm sure AEW will be build their uppercarders and top guys with time but do we really want to see repeated match ups every week? I feel like going with a short, sweet, well built, well written 1 hour show is the way to go at first. I feel like a big part of why NXT and to an extent Lucha Underground is/was so loved is because they're one hour episodes, fresh, paced well, written well, built well, etc. I think one hour episodes per week and maybe some 2hr specials once in a while and a few 2.5-3hr PPVs a year would be a great start.
> 
> Also, will Turner take the gamble to invest all sorts of money on an un-proven AEW? I wish AEW all the best...just trying to keep my expectations tamed at this point. I wouldn't mind starting off slow and proving it can be a worthy competitor and alternative to WWE.
> 
> And are we sure that it'll be on at prime time? It could very well be put in a 11pm or 12am time slot no? Wouldn't that avoid most NBA matches on Tuesday? And that's still assuming that AEW will be on TNT. It could very well be on any of the big channels that they own...Adult Swim, TruTV, etc.
> 
> Hopefully we get more info this week.


They have over 50 talent signed to the company. With a lot of the international signings you have to wonder how they'll produce their TV content. I believe they'll probably do a live show 2 twice a week and maybe have 2 tapings?


----------



## Asuka842

NXt's roster isn't nearly as big, also I'd argue that even they struggle to fit it in at times.


----------



## zrc

Asuka842 said:


> NXt's roster isn't nearly as big, also I'd argue that even they struggle to fit it in at times.


NXT's roster is bigger, 3/4 of their talent don't get any screen time.


----------



## RiverFenix

I think 90 minutes would be the sweet spot. Trying to get new fans I think one hour might even be better for the time commitment "ask" but that time frame is a bit limiting. I agree that two hours is too long - especially out of the gate, but I think also even in established practice. Less is more. Leave fans wanting more. And don't every waste their time with throw away segments who's only reason for existing is to fill the time segment. 

I think the top talent should appear at most one of every two shows. Nobody should be on every week. You can stretch out feuds longer as well by not having the feuding parties on the same show - as if they're there they'd surely interact sorta deal.


----------



## TD Stinger

Y.2.J said:


> Honestly speaking...does AEW have the roster to have a 2hr show?
> They have signed a surprising amount of talent but that is besides the point. How many are/going to be top guys? Jericho, Kenny, PAC, Cody, Hangman at the moment? Those guys should be protected and not over exposed. I'm sure AEW will be build their uppercarders and top guys with time but do we really want to see repeated match ups every week? I feel like going with a short, sweet, well built, well written 1 hour show is the way to go at first. I feel like a big part of why NXT and to an extent Lucha Underground is/was so loved is because they're one hour episodes, fresh, paced well, written well, built well, etc. I think one hour episodes per week and maybe some 2hr specials once in a while and a few 2.5-3hr PPVs a year would be a great start.
> 
> Also, will Turner take the gamble to invest all sorts of money on an un-proven AEW? I wish AEW all the best...just trying to keep my expectations tamed at this point. I wouldn't mind starting off slow and proving it can be a worthy competitor and alternative to WWE.
> 
> And are we sure that it'll be on at prime time? It could very well be put in a 11pm or 12am time slot no? Wouldn't that avoid most NBA matches on Tuesday? And that's still assuming that AEW will be on TNT. It could very well be on any of the big channels that they own...Adult Swim, TruTV, etc.
> 
> Hopefully we get more info this week.


I won't try to answer your other questions, but as for if AEW can handle 2 hours a week? Yeah, I think so.

Because I think what AEW will do, or at least attempt to do, is make all 3 of their divisions (mens, womens, tag team) matter to the point where they can help carry the show.

You've got your top stars like Omega, Jericho, Cody, PAC, Hangman, etc. who could be in multiple segments if you need them to. They're amassing a multitude of tag teams from The Bucks, The Lucha Bros, The Best Friends, SCU, among various other unknown tag team they'll be looking to showcase. They're building up their women's roster as well. Not to mention imports from AAA and OWE. And that's not even mentioning lower card talent like MJF, Janela, Sonny Kiss, Guevara, etc.

Point is, they have a bunch of talent to showcase. Some known and some unknown. And 1 hour a week really isn't enough honestly. If they want this show to matter and they want to get as many people over as they can with the size of their roster, they need 2 hours. And I think they will succeed with it.


----------



## RiverFenix

I think they're going to realize quickly how hard it is to write two hours of programming a week for 50 wees a year. I wonder if they're storyboarded six months of two hour broadcasts to see if they can do it. If I was TNT I'd certainly have made that demand as part of our interest. 

A two hour show also means at most you could tape every second show - air one live, tape the next week after it. No way could you have three shows ie one live and then two taped - you burn out the crowd with 6 hours of wrestling. 

I think taping every second show would be the way to go - for cost reasons especially. How much would ratings be hurt for a taped show vs live show? Would spoilers matter really? I mean you know who wins matches but would still want to watch the match for the match itself. Also like LU they could keep all backstage stuff left out from the live audience (unless it builds the match later that night) - but keep the backstage storyline angles non-spoiled until airing added in post-production.


----------



## shandcraig

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think they're going to realize quickly how hard it is to write two hours of programming a week for 50 wees a year. I wonder if they're storyboarded six months of two hour broadcasts to see if they can do it. If I was TNT I'd certainly have made that demand as part of our interest.
> 
> A two hour show also means at most you could tape every second show - air one live, tape the next week after it. No way could you have three shows ie one live and then two taped - you burn out the crowd with 6 hours of wrestling.
> 
> I think taping every second show would be the way to go - for cost reasons especially. How much would ratings be hurt for a taped show vs live show? Would spoilers matter really? I mean you know who wins matches but would still want to watch the match for the match itself. Also like LU they could keep all backstage stuff left out from the live audience (unless it builds the match later that night) - but keep the backstage storyline angles non-spoiled until airing added in post-production.




Thats why they have a proper company filled with all the positions. Its been done many times for many years. They will be just fine. They have many wrestlers to create lots of long term story lines.

Its pretty clear they will try to be covering all grounds. Back stage interviews, Ring interviews. 


If you want a good company you need a good direction and to work hard. They dont want this to be easy. Part of the reward is doing a good job with something.


----------



## patpat

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think they're going to realize quickly how hard it is to write two hours of programming a week for 50 wees a year. I wonder if they're storyboarded six months of two hour broadcasts to see if they can do it. If I was TNT I'd certainly have made that demand as part of our interest.
> 
> A two hour show also means at most you could tape every second show - air one live, tape the next week after it. No way could you have three shows ie one live and then two taped - you burn out the crowd with 6 hours of wrestling.
> 
> I think taping every second show would be the way to go - for cost reasons especially. How much would ratings be hurt for a taped show vs live show? Would spoilers matter really? I mean you know who wins matches but would still want to watch the match for the match itself. Also like LU they could keep all backstage stuff left out from the live audience (unless it builds the match later that night) - but keep the backstage storyline angles non-spoiled until airing added in post-production.


Cody said double or nothing is already written and some of their next shows are done. Tony khan said they have already storylines planned from A to Z , even for wrestlers they didn't officially signed. thing is, writing the two hours isn't that difficult with a full tam, and since the talent will have creative freedom it's easier because the bookers won't have to write every micro detail. also Cody said once the bullet/important parts of the rivalry are written and given tot the talents, its up to them to determine how they will reach those points. 
it's smart and spar everyone a burnout.


----------



## Erik.

I think 2 hours will be fine for them.

I don't think most of it will be live anyway.


----------



## validreasoning

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think they're going to realize quickly how hard it is to write two hours of programming a week for 50 wees a year. I wonder if they're storyboarded six months of two hour broadcasts to see if they can do it. If I was TNT I'd certainly have made that demand as part of our interest.
> 
> A two hour show also means at most you could tape every second show - air one live, tape the next week after it. No way could you have three shows ie one live and then two taped - you burn out the crowd with 6 hours of wrestling.
> 
> I think taping every second show would be the way to go - for cost reasons especially. How much would ratings be hurt for a taped show vs live show? Would spoilers matter really? I mean you know who wins matches but would still want to watch the match for the match itself. Also like LU they could keep all backstage stuff left out from the live audience (unless it builds the match later that night) - but keep the backstage storyline angles non-spoiled until airing added in post-production.


2 hours live and on the road is extremely difficult every week and more so when there is pressure from networks.

People have nostalgic feelings about the Monday night war but that was really just hot-shotting at a million. Try that today and show wouldn't last a year. Traditionally pro wrestling tv was a bunch of squash matches to sell the houseshows, now networks expect the wrestling to draw viewers and drive advertising...a very tough sell when market was completely burned out with the aforementioned hot-shotting in the 90s. Anything going forward is just really retreading old ground as everything that can be done has been done.

Cena is really one one since end of war to create new wrestling fans in the US and those were mostly female and very young kids not the older male teenage fan that emerged in their millions from 97-99.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

validreasoning said:


> 2 hours live and on the road is extremely difficult every week and more so when there is pressure from networks.
> 
> People have nostalgic feelings about the Monday night war but that was really just hot-shotting at a million. Try that today and show wouldn't last a year. Traditionally pro wrestling tv was a bunch of squash matches to sell the houseshows, now networks expect the wrestling to draw viewers and drive advertising...a very tough sell when market was completely burned out with the aforementioned hot-shotting in the 90s. Anything going forward is just really retreading old ground as everything that can be done has been done.
> 
> Cena is really one one since end of war to create new wrestling fans in the US and those were mostly female and very young kids not the older male teenage fan that emerged in their millions from 97-99.


Honestly the profit margins from house shows is low enough they would probably be better off using the time to let their guys rest and produce scripted segments and video packages.


----------



## patpat

The wwe model of house shows is dead. Look at how they advertised fight for the fallen , it's an house show but it feels like an actual ppv. That's how house shows needs to be booked if you want it to succeed. A lot of us are very limited because we are still seeing things from a wwe/f spectrum. 
Also had one of my "casual" friend ( like a guy who wont go on internet and is more a sport/UFC fan ) come to me and ask me about aew, it was surprising :lol 
Also if anyone is interested , ITV branded Aew in their "sport" department and not their entertainment department. Even ITV's own show was branded as entertainment. Again people criticize it but the whole "sport" Khan and cody have been pushing is the only way for them to grow bigger. Storylines , characters + a very athletic product with a sport like presentation gives aew an advantage stage over the others sporting programs. HELL isnt that the whole point of pro wrestling ? A more interesting sport with storytelling and characters?! 
So many of my MMA friends I presented wwe to were first impressed and then dropped it after realising the thing wasnt presented as Legit.....
So lets wait and see but I think the boys are doing it right.


----------



## fairplayerfp

I have kind of a specific question. We are going to Double or Nothing in Vegas. Is there any way to determine what approximate time it will end? We are trying to make dinner reservations with some friends who aren't going...


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Filling two hours will be a fuckload easier than filling five.


----------



## The Wood

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Filling two hours will be a fuckload easier than filling five.


Such a big edge they are going to have. Their priority programming will be a lot more digestible and easy to keep on track. 

SmackDown used to fill two hours with five matches. That number can be varied with shorter or longer bouts. If you were building to Double or Nothing, you could do a Cody match, a PAC match, an SCU match, a Jericho promo, a women’s match, an MJF promo and a Young Bucks match. That could pretty much be your show. Next week, you can flip a lot of it. Wouldn’t be hard to do at all, especially when there are reasons things are happening.


----------



## NXT Only

This isn’t a bunch of construction workers starting a wrestling business. 

These guys either A. Know what they’re doing or B. Hired someone who knows they’re doing. 

They’re not gonna half ass this.


----------



## The Wood

NXT Only said:


> This isn’t a bunch of construction workers starting a wrestling business.
> 
> These guys either A. Know what they’re doing or B. Hired someone who knows they’re doing.
> 
> They’re not gonna half ass this.


The Khan name is reputable to get into bed with the appropriate business connections, plus they've got the capital to generate the money required to run a WWE-sized operation without any revenue streams. They are literally too rich for this project to go bankrupt. 

The only question mark for it is whether or not it manages to get ratings when it makes it to TV, because they aren't going to be able to perform at a lower rate than alternative programming and retain their slot. Without that TV money the only way of making a profit is through other revenue streams, which are the variables. Given that Tony is a big fan, I don't see this going anywhere for a _long_ time.


----------



## Seafort

How could Jamie Kellner have allowed this to happen? Wrestling on a Turner network? So much for the different direction that they professed.


----------



## Beatles123

Seafort said:


> How could Jamie Kellner have allowed this to happen? Wrestling on a Turner network? So much for the different direction that they professed.


Not true. This falls in line perfectly with TNT's current programming goal. Esports and competition = AEW and Kenny and Fyter Fest. A perfect fit.


----------



## The Wood

Seafort said:


> How could Jamie Kellner have allowed this to happen? Wrestling on a Turner network? So much for the different direction that they professed.


Lol, I saw a thing with Eric Bischoff on YouTube, where his "advice" to the AEW guys was to get their own distribution channel as soon as possible, because you can't trust a network to not pull the rug out from under you. I genuinely believe that Eric thinks the reason WCW lost its TV was solely because of Jamie Kellner and not because WCW, as a property, was losing $62.3 million a year (on track for more) with no way to recoup those losses.

Newsflash: If you were still making $30 million for Turner, didn't sell their video licensing rights from underneath them to buddy up to Jason Hervey, and didn't cause a bunch of PR issues because of your incompetent management style, there is no way an executive cuts WCW. Absolutely no accountability for that thing being a brain-dead corpse by the time Kellner pulls the plug.


----------



## patpat

Seriously some wrestling fans reaction to this project worries me. Even if you are the last of the wwe shill, why the hell would you want this to fail?! Its an opportunity to make wrestling , the business we love look cool again. Because wwe didn't really do a good job making wrestling look cool, they dont even Want to be called wrestling! They arent presenting their product like a legitimate wrestling show. The whole "its entertainment" shit was to please some haters who still do the "wrasslin a fake lol" crap. You dont need to call wrestling entertainment because wrestling at its core IS the purest form of entertainment. A story, character driven that leads to a mega spectacle were two guys fight each others, what the fuck do you need more to explain? That's entertainment! The crap wwe is putting right now is not attracting anyone, and turning it into a more soap opera-esque show wont help it. Young men are switching the channel to watch sport, present your product like a legitimate sport and then add the advantage wrestling always had. Its scripted so you have 10000 possibilities, adds the characters, the show , the over the top ness, the crazy entrance the entertainment the story and you hit it. 
I am going to buy this ppv even tho I rarely do so because never have I ever wanted to see anything succeed. If they fail, we dont know if a wwe who has the monopoly is gonna do any good to the business with their "BRAND".


----------



## Erik.

Great fucking photo of PAC


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Will AEW have a wellness policy? Totally didn't come up with that question from looking at that picture...


----------



## Erik.

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Will AEW have a wellness policy? Totally didn't come up with that question from looking at that picture...


No idea.

But if 95% of the WWE roster can get away with all the HGH they are taking, I am sure AEW talent can too.


----------



## Donnie

A skinny PAC wouldn't be our PAC. 

Not advocating steroids btw. Too many wrestlers are dead because of them, just saying wrestling will never be without them. 

Also, they should wellness test for the safety of everyone. I'm sure they will.


----------



## Boldgerg

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Will AEW have a wellness policy? Totally didn't come up with that question from looking at that picture...


If they do then it'll be as completely fake and bullshit as WWE's.

PED's are, always have been and always will be rampant throughout professional wrestling.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Yah I don't have a strong opinion on PED's in Pro Wrestling, since it's not an actual competitive sport. I do think it should be regulated somewhat for health reasons though.


----------



## Boldgerg

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Yah I don't have a strong opinion on PED's in Pro Wrestling, since it's not an actual competitive sport. I do think it should be regulated somewhat for health reasons though.


The issue is that if you eliminate PED's in wrestling then you eliminate a certain style of wrestler and their ability to work. The likes of Goldberg, Batista, Ultimate Warrior etc. likely wouldn't have existed in wrestling without their enhanced physiques.

You also have to consider the fact that, despite the obvious health risks, wrestlers will use PED's to help recover more quickly and heal injuries more quickly with things like HGH and peptides.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Definitely, it's not a black or white issue at all. I was just wondering if they'd have something in place even if we don't know the fine details.


----------



## Erik.

These guys are going to be so fun to watch


----------



## McGee

I can't wait for the day Vince McMahon kneels before Kahn and is forced to kiss Cody's ass.


----------



## patpat

Concernant the steroids, as long as its regulated, not dangerous for their health and looked at by professionals. It's okay. That's the most important , it's the same issue as Weed. Having the wrestler use it would actually be better than all the other shit they do. Also I think some people tend to think steroids are super powers, no. Pac always had the core basis for this physique, he also works his ass like crazy in gym. It's not just steroids = you become like that. It's like saying Lesnar is great just because of them. Not really , he is naturally big, same for pac. Even in nxt when he wasnt this huge he would do ridiculous things like throwing guys who are much taller than him. Also I tend not to judge too soon and scream steroids whenever I see someone getting bigger. Dwayne isnt on steroids but gets bigger and bigger because he spends his life working out so....


----------



## Y.2.J

I know its a couple weeks old...but have you guys seen the Chris Van Vliet - Tony Khan interview?

I absolutely love Tony Khan. Seems like such a good dude. He seems like just one of us...loves wrestling, young dude, in tune with what fans want nowadays...ah I'm just so excited. 

I especially loved the part at around the 13:50 mark. 

_"And offering affordable tickets for the fans and making wrestling a family experience but ya know but not just a trip to a cartoon type show but like there's no reason why kids can't get engaged with the fastest pace, most excited stuff and I think that's what we're going to offer. And if and when we do we enter into the television space, I expect it be the best wrestling television show that you'll see."_

:mark


----------



## Stinger Fan

Boldgerg said:


> The issue is that if you eliminate PED's in wrestling then you eliminate a certain style of wrestler and their ability to work. The likes of Goldberg, Batista, Ultimate Warrior etc. likely wouldn't have existed in wrestling without their enhanced physiques.
> 
> You also have to consider the fact that, despite the obvious health risks, wrestlers will use PED's to help recover more quickly and heal injuries more quickly with things like HGH and peptides.


So bad meathead wrestlers wouldn't exist anymore? Sign me up :lol


----------



## patpat

Y.2.J said:


> I know its a couple weeks old...but have you guys seen the Chris Van Vliet - Tony Khan interview?
> 
> I absolutely love Tony Khan. Seems like such a good dude. He seems like just one of us...loves wrestling, young dude, in tune with what fans want nowadays...ah I'm just so excited.
> 
> I especially loved the part at around the 13:50 mark.
> 
> _"And offering affordable tickets for the fans and making wrestling a family experience but ya know but not just a trip to a cartoon type show but like there's no reason why kids can't get engaged with the fastest pace, most excited stuff and I think that's what we're going to offer. And if and when we do we enter into the television space, I expect it be the best wrestling television show that you'll see."_
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title="marking out" class="inlineimg" />


 they are all likeable lol. Kenny omega is basically a video game huge fan, cody is cool like the dude wrote a book for children :lol, the young bucks are "family guys" , their interviewer alicia atout is so young and great and she isnt blonde but still excellent ( nothing against blonds , just tired to see them as interviewers.) 
And Khan is right , the excuse of "it's for kids" to justify a cartoonish ridiculous and dumb product doesnt work. You can still be a hard edgy show and still be for kids. For example if through their storylines they can teach kids some values like courage , determination, loyalty through their babyface. Then it's a content for kids. And kids arent interested in "sport entertainment" it seems. They want to see larger than life heroes and get scared of real villains. That's all. 
Anyway let's all get excited and enjoy!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Stinger Fan said:


> So bad meathead wrestlers wouldn't exist anymore? Sign me up :lol


Lets just get rid of powerhouse wrestlers so everyone can be an identical flippy floppy geek. That will surely bring in more fans.


----------



## Death Rider

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Stinger Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So bad meathead wrestlers wouldn't exist anymore? Sign me up <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> Lets just get rid of powerhouse wrestlers so everyone can be an identical flippy floppy geek. That will surely bring in more fans.
Click to expand...

Not sure where no more bad meathead wrestlers meant doing away with all powerhouses.


----------



## Y.2.J

Just catching up on some episodes of BTE that I've fallen behind with...

...can AEW please sign Scarlett. wens3


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> Not sure where no more bad meathead wrestlers meant doing away with all powerhouses.


He called 3 of the biggest stars and best powerhouse wrestlers of all time meatheads. His thoughts on bigger wrestlers was made clear.


----------



## Vic

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> He called 3 of the biggest stars and best powerhouse wrestlers of all time meatheads. His thoughts on bigger wrestlers was made clear.


He clearly meant roid/PED users in general.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

Boldgerg said:


> You also have to consider the fact that, despite the obvious health risks, wrestlers will use PED's to help recover more quickly and heal injuries more quickly with things like HGH and peptides.


That's not actually a good thing, because that's why almost all the attitude era guys were either spent or dead by their mid thirties, and there is some suspicion that it may have been a factor in the Benoit murders.


----------



## Beatles123

Big wrestlers aren't the problem.

Ignoring wrestlers who are just as talented because of "MUH SIZE" like its 1995 however, is a gigantic problem.


----------



## Erik.

Matthew Castillo said:


> That's not actually a good thing, because that's why almost all the attitude era guys were either spent or dead by their mid thirties, and there is some suspicion that it may have been a factor in the Benoit murders.


I would imagine it was more the pill popping and other class A drugs the wrestlers were using that was probably more likely cause of death than steroids were in terms of killing the wrestlers you grew up watching.

Benoits murders were more likely premeditated (and nothing to do with steroids) and he had severe brain trauma (not caused by steroids), but that's a different debate for a different thread.

Steroids in a non-competitive environment shouldn't be a problem (you're not gaining an advantage over anyone in terms of enhancing your performance in the ring), as long as you're not using and abusing, I don't see a problem.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

Erik. said:


> I would imagine it was more the pill popping and other class A drugs the wrestlers were using that was probably more likely cause of death than steroids were in terms of killing the wrestlers you grew up watching.


Getting back to the ring fast sure as hell caused far more wear and tear that they would have had otherwise, and in cases like say Austin lead to him avoiding surgery for far longer than he should have.


> Benoits murders were more likely premeditated (and nothing to do with steroids) and he had severe brain trauma (not caused by steroids), but that's a different debate for a different thread.
> 
> Steroids in a non-competitive environment shouldn't be a problem (you're not gaining an advantage over anyone in terms of enhancing your performance in the ring), as long as you're not using and abusing, I don't see a problem.


Really? Being able to get back into the ring faster played no role in the brain trauma of a man that frequently used the diving headbutt?


----------



## Erik.

Matthew Castillo said:


> Getting back to the ring fast sure as hell caused far more wear and tear that they would have had otherwise, and in cases like say Austin lead to him avoiding surgery for far longer than he should have.


But Austin isn't dead.



Matthew Castillo said:


> Really? Being able to get back into the ring faster played no role in the brain trauma of a man that frequently used the diving headbutt?


So steroids are to blame for Benoit repeatedly going to the top rope and doing the diving headbutt when he knew the damage it was causing?

Cool.


----------



## FITZ

Matthew Castillo said:


> Getting back to the ring fast sure as hell caused far more wear and tear that they would have had otherwise, and in cases like say Austin lead to him avoiding surgery for far longer than he should have.
> 
> Really? Being able to get back into the ring faster played no role in the brain trauma of a man that frequently used the diving headbutt?


I mean sure I guess if he used steroids to help him heal he spent more time in the ring and by having more matches more head trauma. 

But you could make the identical argument about him going to physical therapy after his surgery's. If he didn't get physical therapy it would have taken him longer to heal and he would have been hit in the head less in the ring. 

Steroids have some negative effects on people for sure. I don't think they really had anything to do with what Benoit did though. They're still not good for you.


----------



## SHUDEYE

Erik. said:


> But Austin isn't dead.
> 
> 
> 
> So steroids are to blame for Benoit repeatedly going to the top rope and doing the diving headbutt when he knew the damage it was causing?
> 
> Cool.


Benoit's brain was apparently the equivalent of an 80-something year-old Alzheimer's patient due to all his head trauma.


----------



## Boldgerg

It truly amazes me that in 2019 people still mention steroids when talking about the Benoit tragedy.

Steroids do NOT make you do what he did or anything of the sort. Brain trauma and mental illness do, however.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Boldgerg said:


> It truly amazes me that in 2019 people still mention steroids when talking about the Benoit tragedy.
> 
> Steroids do NOT make you do what he did or anything of the sort. Brain trauma and mental illness do, however.


Some people want to make excuses for a guy they idolized for many years being an indefensible piece of shit. 

Every wrestler used to take roids and take chair shots and blade and all that shit. The only 2 that ever murdered innocent people (to my knowledge) were Benoit and Snuka.

My guess is Benoit was a crazy jealous piece of shit and killed his wife because she was going to leave him and in his mind if he couldn't have her then no one could and then he killed his son because he didn't want him to know what a piece of shit his father was.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Some people want to make excuses for a guy they idolized for many years being an indefensible piece of shit.


Kinda like what people do for Hogan..


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Kinda like what people do for Hogan..


Because saying a racial slur is totally comparable to murder.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Because saying a racial slur is totally comparable to murder.


It isn't and that wasn't the point at all but okay.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

The Raw Smackdown said:


> It isn't and that wasn't the point at all but okay.


Every time someone trashes Benoit someone always brings up Hogan. Probably because smarks hate Hogan and loved when they finally got some ammo to run with about him. There are so many wrestlers that have done or said bad things but it is always Hogan that smarks are quick to bring up.

But it still doesn't change the fact that the things others wrestlers have done are forgivable. There is always time for people to change...until they kill someone. Then they are forever a worthless piece of shit.


----------



## Stinger Fan

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Lets just get rid of powerhouse wrestlers so everyone can be an identical flippy floppy geek. That will surely bring in more fans.


I'm not sure how you even got to that conclusion , the only thing I can think is that you didn't really read what I said. I'm talking about wrestlers who care far more about their looks than anything else. There are plenty of big guys who could actually wrestle, certainly more than the 2 minutes they could without being exposed in comparison to Warrior and Goldberg. I mean, there's a reason why their star power dwindled after reaching the main event. I'm not quite sure where you get the idea that, not only I would want everyone to wrestle the same(I don't) but that if every wrestler who worked like Warrior and Goldberg ceased to exist in wrestling, that everyone would wrestle the exact same, which isn't true by any means. This isn't the 80's anymore where you can get by on squash matches and looks alone, that gets boring pretty damn quick . Fans watch the product for the in ring work more than ever and seeing as AEW fanbase is hardly stuck in the 80's WWF, they aren't going to fall for the meatheads. Personally, I'd rather watch the likes of Vader, Brody, Hansen and even Ishii, over the likes of Warlord ,Goldberg and Warrior, but hey, if latter is more to your liking, more power to ya.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Every time someone trashes Benoit someone always brings up Hogan. Probably because smarks hate Hogan and loved when they finally got some ammo to run with about him. There are so many wrestlers that have done or said bad things but it is always Hogan that smarks are quick to bring up.
> 
> But it still doesn't change the fact that the things others wrestlers have done are forgivable. There is always time for people to change...until they kill someone. Then they are forever a worthless piece of shit.


I mean. Being a racist isn't forgivable but okay.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I mean. Being a racist isn't forgivable but okay.


He apologized and did his time being banned from WWE. There have been no reports of him saying anything else racist then or now. I take it you don't believe in giving people second chances and that you have never said anything offensive in your life about anyone.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Stinger Fan said:


> I'm not sure how you even got to that conclusion , the only thing I can think is that you didn't really read what I said. I'm talking about wrestlers who care far more about their looks than anything else. There are plenty of big guys who could actually wrestle, certainly more than the 2 minutes they could without being exposed in comparison to Warrior and Goldberg. I mean, there's a reason why their star power dwindled after reaching the main event. I'm not quite sure where you get the idea that, not only I would want everyone to wrestle the same(I don't) but that if every wrestler who worked like Warrior and Goldberg ceased to exist in wrestling, that everyone would wrestle the exact same, which isn't true by any means. This isn't the 80's anymore where you can get by on squash matches and looks alone, that gets boring pretty damn quick . Fans watch the product for the in ring work more than ever and seeing as AEW fanbase is hardly stuck in the 80's WWF, they aren't going to fall for the meatheads. Personally, I'd rather watch the likes of Vader, Brody, Hansen and even Ishii, over the likes of Warlord ,Goldberg and Warrior, but hey, if latter is more to your liking, more power to ya.


Goldberg's just drew the biggest numbers WWE had seen in years a couple years ago. So much for his star power dwindling. 

Less people than ever before watch wrestling. The remaining fans care more about workrate. That's why ratings are in the dumpster. All the casual fans that made wrestling a larger than life mainstream spectacle have moved on to other things. The workrate geeks chased them away.

If you had guys like Goldberg and Warrior on top instead of the Seth's and AJ's of the world Raw's ratings wouldn't be about to dip below 2 million viewers.

I'd take a squash match over 20 minutes of flips, flops, no-selling everything and kicking out of 50 finishes any day.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> He apologized and did his time being banned from WWE. There have been no reports of him saying anything else racist then or now. I take it you don't believe in giving people second chances and that you have never said anything offensive in your life about anyone.


1. I don't care if he apologized. Doesn't mean I have to forgive him. Plus it was full of shit and he was sorry he got caught. 

2. That may be true but he still could very well say racist shit and he probably still has that mindset so that's really irrelevant. 

3. I've never said what he said. I can tell you that much. 

Oh, and thanks for proving my point.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

The Raw Smackdown said:


> 1. I don't care if he apologized. Doesn't mean I have to forgive him. Plus it was full of shit and he was sorry he got caught.
> 
> 2. That may be true but he still could very well say racist shit and he probably still has that mindset so that's really irrelevant.
> 
> 3. *I've never said what he said. I can tell you that much*.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for proving my point.


"My offensive comments are different than his offensive comments"

Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Since we only have one thread for it, CAN WE PLEASE GET BACK ON THE SUBJECT OF AEW?!?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> "My offensive comments are different than his offensive comments"
> 
> Thanks for proving my point.


I don't say offensive things to ANYONE. 

And even if I did. That doesn't make what he said right. So I'm not understanding why that's relevant. 

So again. Thank you for proving my point.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I apologize for going off topic.

ANYWAYS. 

So I'm ready to see where they're going to end up as far as TV...or has that already been announced?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I don't say offensive things to ANYONE.
> 
> And even if I did. That doesn't make what he said right. So I'm not understanding why that's relevant.
> 
> So again. Thank you for proving my point.


He didn't say offensive things TO anyone either. He said it about someone in a private conversation. No one has ever accused Hogan of saying anything racist directly to them. People have accused Flair, HBK, Austin and others of calling them the N word to their face.

You keep dancing around the question. You have said you don't say offensive things to anyone. But that doesn't mean you have never said an offensive remark in private. Which is what Hogan did.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> He didn't say offensive things TO anyone either. He said it about someone in a private conversation. No one has ever accused Hogan of saying anything racist directly to them. People have accused Flair, HBK, Austin and others of calling them the N word to their face.
> 
> You keep dancing around the question. You have said you don't say offensive things to anyone. But that doesn't mean you have never said an offensive remark in private. Which is what Hogan did.


This is the last time I'ma respond to you because this thing that we're having is not what this thread is about. 

Whether I've said anything offensive or not doesn't matter. This isn't about me this is about Hogan. How about instead of trying to excuse what he said maybe take fucking issue with his words because they were fucking wrong. Period. But you won't do that, and shit like that is why race is still an issue in this world. 

Oh and for the record..I've never said anything offensive in my own home. Not all of use are say horrible shit behind closed doors. 

And with that I'm done. You can say whatever you want.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

The Raw Smackdown said:


> This is the last time I'ma respond to you because this thing that we're having is not what this thread is about.
> 
> Whether I've said anything offensive or not doesn't matter. This isn't about me this is about Hogan. How about instead of trying to excuse what he said maybe take fucking issue with his words because they were fucking wrong. Period. But you won't do that, and shit like that is why race is still an issue in this world.
> 
> Oh and for the record..I've never said anything offensive in my own home. Not all of use are say horrible shit behind closed doors.
> 
> And with that I'm done. You can say whatever you want.


I haven't excused anything. What he said was terrible. But he was punished for it and apologized. There was nothing more he could do after that. He said what he said. Some forgave him while others never will.

I believe in second chances as long as you don't kill or rape someone or commit some other heinous act.

We'll just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Beatles123

THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING?! :fpalm 

AEW STUFF PLEASE!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I didn't comment on this before but YES @ them getting Jack Evans and Angelico. Loved those 2 on Lucha Underground so I'm happy to see them in AEW.


----------



## Yato

The last few pages of this thread. :Hutz

Can't wait until the sub-section launches and there's more AEW stuff to talk about so we can avoid stuff like this.


----------



## sim8

A new match for Double or Nothing to be announced on Being the Elite this week.

Any ideas what it could be? I am assuming Best Friends are being taken out of the battle royal ?


----------



## Raye

sim8 said:


> A new match for Double or Nothing to be announced on Being the Elite this week.
> 
> Any ideas what it could be? I am assuming Best Friends are being taken out of the battle royal ?


If it's Best Friends related then maybe them vs either Private Party or them vs Jack Evans/Angelico


----------



## Sugnid

For all the talk of wanting AEW to succeed, the amount of people refusing to stump up the $ for Double or Nothing is very telling of today's wrestling fan: Unless it's $9.99, we're going to pirate it.

A shame.


----------



## Erik.

Sugnid said:


> For all the talk of wanting AEW to succeed, the amount of people refusing to stump up the $ for Double or Nothing is very telling of today's wrestling fan: Unless it's $9.99, we're going to pirate it.
> 
> A shame.


That's the way of the world, unfortunately.

Same thing would have happened back in the late 90s with WWF and WCW PPVs if possible.


----------



## patpat

Its not going to be 60$ and I refuse to accept the shitty mentality of people on forums and Twitter saying "muhhh wont pay" will be a factor. The MSG show of Roh got sold out because people wanted to see the actual Elite. So yep, internet always had people like that. I also saw some people say they were gonna pay no matter the price. 
So yeah we are safe on that, I myself will buy the damn show no matter what.


----------



## sim8

Sugnid said:


> For all the talk of wanting AEW to succeed, the amount of people refusing to stump up the $ for Double or Nothing is very telling of today's wrestling fan: Unless it's $9.99, we're going to pirate it.
> 
> A shame.


I do agree with this but i do understand 60 dollars is a lot of money. However it is all about supporting this new up start so if you cant afford the price then show support by buying a tshirt or tuning in every week when the show starts. More ways to show support than buying this one PPV. Pick a way that suits your wallet and lifestyle. 

I have bought the PPV but it is so much cheaper in England so it was easier for me to just buy it without worrying about the price tag.


----------



## Erik.




----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Double or Nothing 11 hours long :trips8


----------



## rbl85

Guys how much it is in the US to watch a movie in a cinema ?


----------



## Erik.

rbl85 said:


> Guys how much it is in the US to watch a movie in a cinema ?


Barely $10.


----------



## shandcraig

Is this sign lame or good

Here to Witness wrestling history "AEW is born "


----------



## Beatles123

that has to be a placeholder price :Hutz


----------



## Alright_Mate

sim8 said:


> A new match for Double or Nothing to be announced on Being the Elite this week.
> 
> Any ideas what it could be? I am assuming Best Friends are being taken out of the battle royal ?


MJF vs Pharaoh hopefully.


----------



## patpat

My 49,99 dollars are ready to pay that damn ppv. No way I am missing this. 
Also can they announce their TV deal already? I want a subsection really , reddit fucking sucks , the only thread with aew with over 100 post is people bitching about they get hyped for offering healthcare when they dont and also the ppv being 60 which was fake or even the ppv being 11hours which obviously includes the replay but some people actually use that to criticize. The environment there sucks and here we have only one thread!
Also 49,99$ is the price of a normal pre-network ppv....so...


----------



## Erik.

patpat said:


> My 49,99 dollars are ready to pay that damn ppv. No way I am missing this.
> Also can they announce their TV deal already? I want a subsection really , reddit fucking sucks , the only thread with aew with over 100 post is people bitching about they get hyped for offering healthcare when they dont and also the ppv being 60 which was fake or even the ppv being 11hours which obviously includes the replay but some people actually use that to criticize. The environment there sucks and here we have only one thread!
> Also 49,99$ is the price of a normal pre-network ppv....so...


Wednesday seems to be the day.

I imagine that's also when the next "Road to Double or Nothing" is released too.


----------



## RiverFenix

sim8 said:


> A new match for Double or Nothing to be announced on Being the Elite this week.
> 
> Any ideas what it could be? I am assuming Best Friends are being taken out of the battle royal ?


Probably just BTE making the Sammy vs Kip match announcement.


----------



## patpat

Yeah next DON is Wednesday. 
Our subsection is coming soon. 
I can understand why it takes long tho ,national TV deals in the us is a huge deal. They need to be careful with it. 
But for a reason I know DON is gonna be one hell of an over the top show:lol its gonna be ridiculously big, I am expecting them to shoot everything they got and like rest for the following months when they are established. But yeah I cant wait anymore!


----------



## V-Trigger

sim8 said:


> A new match for Double or Nothing to be announced on Being the Elite this week.
> 
> Any ideas what it could be? I am assuming Best Friends are being taken out of the battle royal ?


Probably the Joshi match.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1127946762013040641


----------



## Erik.

This is _NOT_ what they would have wanted.

Especially not for their first PPV.


----------



## V-Trigger

Companies don't have a say on their PPV's price. Sure they can negotiate but the cable provider has the final word.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

Erik. said:


> Barely $10.


Inaccurate. It depends on where you live and where you go. If I go see a standard version (non 3D) of Avengers today I would be paying $15 at the national movie houses. If I go to the local mom and pop theater, the same movie runs me $5. It's also subjective to time of day. Afternoon shows cost less than evening showings.


----------



## Boldgerg

If the Turner deal is announced Wednesday, is there not a good chance that they also announce Double or Nothing being available on Hulu and/or Bleacher Report Live or whatever it is, for a much better price?


----------



## RiverFenix

$50, let alone $60, is a buzzkiller. Let's hope they get their television deal signed and official before those PPV buy numbers come in. Otherwise AEW could be stillborn.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Sugnid said:


> For all the talk of wanting AEW to succeed, the amount of people refusing to stump up the $ for Double or Nothing is very telling of today's wrestling fan: Unless it's $9.99, we're going to pirate it.
> 
> A shame.


I'll be ponying up.


----------



## Erik.

Darkest Lariat said:


> Inaccurate. It depends on where you live and where you go. If I go see a standard version (non 3D) of Avengers today I would be paying $15 at the national movie houses. If I go to the local mom and pop theater, the same movie runs me $5. It's also subjective to time of day. Afternoon shows cost less than evening showings.


I went on averages.

Either way, it's not $60.


----------



## patpat

Boldgerg said:


> If the Turner deal is announced Wednesday, is there not a good chance that they also announce Double or Nothing being available on Hulu and/or Bleacher Report Live or whatever it is, for a much better price?


theory is it will be on b/r , I really think everyone is getting carried away. mania was on the ppv for around 59 dollars but still on the network. 
when they announce their tav deal I see no reason it won't be on B/r for basically a cheaper price. and the fact that they are taking so long to announce themselves where we will watch it for me confirms that it's going to be on B/r 
also tomorrow they will release the BTE episode, most time after a BTE it's a DON episode. the DON episode comes out on Wednesday , the day their deal is supposedly revealed. Meltzer "almost" confirmed it's tnt and the ppt will be on br.


----------



## Death Rider

Tbf if it was £60 over here no way am I paying that. It is too much money. So yeah can't blame people for feeling the same. Not everyone has disposable income they can splash around


----------



## Erik.

In before Tye Dillinger is #21.


----------



## Sin City Saint

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> Tbf if it was £60 over here no way am I paying that. It is too much money. So yeah can't blame people for feeling the same. Not everyone has disposable income they can splash around


True. I’m thinking they’ll have a cheaper streaming option, which is how most people will want to watch the show. WWE still has their PPV prices at rediculous rates like the ones rumored for DON - but they have their network price of 9.99. I doubt DON would be that cheap but I definitely think their streaming option will be cheaper than the rumored PPV price. 



Erik. said:


> In before Tye Dillinger is #21.


That would be my guess as well. A lot of people are saying Mox - but I would think they would save him for the main card.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

!!!!!!!!


----------



## V-Trigger

Two new matches announced.

Best Friends vs Jack Evans & Angelico

Aja Kong, Yuka Sakazaki and Emi Sakura vs Hikaru Shida, Riho Abe and Ryo Mizunami


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Erik. said:


> In before Tye Dillinger is #21.


If they sign him then they will take any WWE reject.


----------



## V-Trigger

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> If they sign him then they will take any WWE reject.


They haven't signed Rybotch or Darren Young. Why do you assume things?. Dillinger is a good wrestler that got over huge by himself.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

V-Trigger said:


> They haven't signed Rybotch or Darren Young. Why do you assume things?. Dillinger is a good wrestler that got over huge by himself.


Ryback is a guy they should sign. They desperately need a powerhouse on this roster right now. He was over as fuck in WWE, he can talk and he's charismatic. I don't care if he can't deliver a 5 star flippy flop match.

Tye is generic. Unless he can convince Peyton to come with him he's useless.


----------



## Erik.

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> If they sign him then they will take any WWE reject.


He's a good hand.

As long as they don't sign him to win mid card belts or win the big one, then it's all fine.

Whereas other promotions would have pushed former WWE development guys to the main event in the past.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Erik. said:


> He's a good hand.
> 
> As long as they don't sign him to win mid card belts or win the big one, then it's all fine.
> 
> Whereas other promotions would have pushed former WWE development guys to the main event in the past.


I guess if he's not in any title pictures like you said he'd be fine. But I feel the roster is already getting full for a company that will only have 2 hours a week to fill and I think they would be better off waiting for talents with more upside like a Luke Harper to leave WWE instead. Or going after guys like Stu Bennett and Ryback.


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> nWo4Lyfe420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they sign him then they will take any WWE reject.
> 
> 
> 
> He's a good hand.
> 
> As long as they don't sign him to win mid card belts or win the big one, then it's all fine.
> 
> Whereas other promotions would have pushed former WWE development guys to the main event in the past.
Click to expand...

 I really doubt they sign him, at least not right now. 
and I also think we are all underestimating the value of the battle royal. It's still a title opportunity after all 


Also Yes at the second women match announced! Joshi fiesta!


----------



## Erik.

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I guess if he's not in any title pictures like you said he'd be fine. But I feel the roster is already getting full for a company that will only have 2 hours a week to fill and I think they would be better off waiting for talents with more upside like a Luke Harper to leave WWE instead. Or going after guys like Stu Bennett and Ryback.


Dillinger has a lot of experience though, certainly a lot more experience than some of the guys they have on that full time roster. 

Working with him and learning from him would be good for some of the greener guys. 

When the likes of Harper are available, I am sure they will make him an offer.



patpat said:


> I really doubt they sign him, at least not right now.
> and I also think we are all underestimating the value of the battle royal. It's still a title opportunity after all
> 
> 
> Also Yes at the second women match announced! Joshi fiesta!


There was a hint at "Perfect 10" on the latest BTE.


----------



## Shaun_27

Coming it at $60? Ouch. I'm getting flashbacks to when XBOX ONE launched at $499. Hope you guys are correct and there are alternatives.


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> nWo4Lyfe420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess if he's not in any title pictures like you said he'd be fine. But I feel the roster is already getting full for a company that will only have 2 hours a week to fill and I think they would be better off waiting for talents with more upside like a Luke Harper to leave WWE instead. Or going after guys like Stu Bennett and Ryback.
> 
> 
> 
> Dillinger has a lot of experience though, certainly a lot more experience than some of the guys they have on that full time roster.
> 
> Working with him and learning from him would be good for some of the greener guys.
> 
> When the likes of Harper are available, I am sure they will make him an offer.
> 
> 
> 
> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really doubt they sign him, at least not right now.
> and I also think we are all underestimating the value of the battle royal. It's still a title opportunity after all
> 
> 
> Also Yes at the second women match announced! Joshi fiesta!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was a hint at "Perfect 10" on the latest BTE.
Click to expand...

 oh if they hinted it then...
Always though they would make their first challenger to be a very big deal. 

Getting ready for all the stupid retarded haters that will criticise "its tna ALL OVER AGAIN!" 
?


----------



## Erik.

patpat said:


> oh if they hinted it then...
> Always though they would make their first challenger to be a very big deal.
> 
> Getting ready for all the stupid retarded haters that will criticise "its tna ALL OVER AGAIN!"
> ?


Doubt it mate.

It's just a way to make the battle royal not seem pointless.

But if it was a big deal, it wouldn't be on the pre-show. It's just a way to probably open their first TV show later in the year with a title match in which the champion goes over successfully.


----------



## patpat

I like shawn spear but he doesnt seem big league enough for their first title defense tho
Also I think I ( am not the only one ) tend to expect them to blow their shot too fast. It's good to make a great first impression , but us it really pertinent long term?


----------



## Erik.

patpat said:


> I like shawn spear but he doesnt seem big league enough for their first title defense tho
> Also I think I ( am not the only one ) tend to expect them to blow their shot too fast. It's good to make a great first impression , but us it really pertinent long term?


I don't think he'll win.

Nor do I think #21 should.

It's just a way of making it seem like whoever comes out last has more of an advantage, like being #30 in the Rumble, despite that mostly being someone who has no chance.

People getting their hopes up as if #21 is going to be someone amazing and fresh, when it's likely just to be someone on the roster already who drew a lucky number.


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like shawn spear but he doesnt seem big league enough for their first title defense tho
> Also I think I ( am not the only one ) tend to expect them to blow their shot too fast. It's good to make a great first impression , but us it really pertinent long term?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he'll win.
> 
> Nor do I think #21 should.
> 
> It's just a way of making it seem like whoever comes out last has more of an advantage, like being #30 in the Rumble, despite that mostly being someone who has no chance.
> 
> People getting their hopes up as if #21 is going to be someone amazing and fresh, when it's likely just to be someone on the roster already who drew a lucky number.
Click to expand...

 wise words , man I got so disappointed in wwe, it's like my last shot at American wrestling. I am stressed as fuck, I brought all my friends who gave up the product saying it's going to be great yada yada, hope they fucking deliver. There are old fans out there if they want to grab them.


----------



## Y.2.J

I really think they'll have a much cheaper streaming option. PPV is a joke nowadays. I don't know what providers are thinking...

Anyways, I wonder why they're squishing the battle royal, a #1 contender's battle royal in the pre show? Never mind if Mox or Tye are #21 or Michael Nakazawa D) is #21...it should be on the main card regardless in my opinion.

Mox to AEW would be fucking crazy though. I'm not a wrestling meathead only type of guy...but I do hope they add some bigger guys to the roster. Ryback and Harper would be cool. Any word on Cage and AEW? Anyways, Tye would be a great add to the roster...hopefully Eli Drake one day too. Hopefully they can scoop up some Impact's best guys. Sasha & Scarlett too one day, fingers crossed. wens3


----------



## patpat

Cody did say right now they are looking for their big guys, and they will have few of them there. Of course the thing with big guys is they need to be special, so you cant have many of them. But I think he is very conscious they are absolutely needed in this business .


----------



## Death Rider

Cage could be cool. That Jacob fatu I have seen little off but he would be a good signing I feel


----------



## Raye

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> Cage could be cool. That Jacob fatu I have seen little off but he would be a good signing I feel


Yeah I saw him too and I'm very intrigued.

From a business perspective the battle royal on the pre-show makes sense. It's a free way to introduce a lot of characters and it's a match featuring one-off appearances such as No Legs. Sure there's a lot at stake, but we're unaware of approximately 10 competitors who are still due to be in the match. There could be surprises that could potentially entice more PPV buys, and generate overall interest in the product. It could also be to distill importance into a pre-show, and not the common notion that WWE set that the pre-show is garbage filler. They might have the mindset that if they have a good pre-show, then imagine what the actual PPV is like.

Again, all just my speculation, but there's many potential positives as to why it's on the pre-show and what they hope to achieve with the pre-show.


----------



## RiverFenix

Jake Hager is almost too big compared to the rest of the roster when he was booked as a regular dude on WWE. He was terrible in LU for that reason - Matanza and Mil Muertas were booked as the big monsters and then Jake came in and towered over them.


----------



## patpat

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> Cage could be cool. That Jacob fatu I have seen little off but he would be a good signing I feel


 oh interesting that you are bringing him, he is awesome, has the family value, is physically imposing and seems charismatic. Hope they can pick him before wwe.


----------



## shandcraig

Hope we see more good big guys from AAA mexico. Really no one big in America that interest me. Some of those guys in Lucha Underground seemed good though. 


I wanna see that wcw lucha style matches again. TNA never managed to capture that feel for whatever reason.


----------



## patpat

Take this with a grain of salt but street profits have posted a picture of the aew logo on their snapchat!!!!!! Could this mean they are coming?! 
Holy hell! They are one of the most charismatic tag team and are in nxt if I remember well? Wtf? 
If true then aew's tag team division is just out of this world. Their tag team division is filled with charismatic great workers, holy hell! :lol


----------



## Y.2.J

Michael Elgin would've been an interesting big man signing.
I guess he's at Impact now...


----------



## shandcraig

who does everyone wanna see as the first tag champs ? I think Lucha bros would be good 

jack evans and angelico


----------



## Mox Girl

If the show is gonna cost 60 bucks then I am definitely not getting it  Sorry, but that's just way too expensive for a wrestling PPV. And this is coming from somebody who used to have to pay 30 bucks a pop for WWE PPVs before the Network existed.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

shandcraig said:


> who does everyone wanna see as the first tag champs ? I think Lucha bros would be good
> 
> jack evans and angelico


Both of those teams and the Best Friends would be fine as Tag Champs in my book.


----------



## rbl85

It's not going to cost 60 bucks.

And even if that's the case, 60 bucks for a live show of at least 3 hours is not that expensive and it's not like there is a PPV every month.


----------



## TD Stinger

Don't know if anyone mentioned it but during the latest BTE, Kenny did confirm that he will have a new theme. Something that doesn't abandon the "Devil's Sky" era but goes back more to the DDT days.

Was kind of hoping he would keep the Hopes and Dreams/Save the World remix from WK, but oh well.


----------



## Ancap Otaku

https://youtu.be/hPQxDv46yV8 this shit pisses me off


----------



## patpat

Mox Girl said:


> If the show is gonna cost 60 bucks then I am definitely not getting it <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/frown.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Frown" class="inlineimg" /> Sorry, but that's just way too expensive for a wrestling PPV. And this is coming from somebody who used to have to pay 30 bucks a pop for WWE PPVs before the Network existed.


 it's not going to be, there are several platforms. Its 50 on some , 60 on others but they didn't announce themselves the way to watch it. ( and they should hurry the fuck up) 
But rumours is still be on b/r which is much cheaper :lol like for example wrestlemania was on ppv for 60$ but also on the network for 9.99$ , the ppv providers are just dumb. 
It's better to wait for the company itself to make an announcement.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

patpat said:


> it's not going to be, there are several platforms. Its 50 on some , 60 on others but they didn't announce themselves the way to watch it. ( and they should hurry the fuck up)
> But rumours is still be on b/r which is much cheaper :lol like for example wrestlemania was on ppv for 60$ but also on the network for 9.99$ , the ppv providers are just dumb.
> It's better to wait for the company itself to make an announcement.


I mean considering they're aiming for millennials, not having a way to get it no streaming is just leaving money on the table. I want to see this show, but I don't have cable.


----------



## patpat

The company itself hasn't even announced a price yet :lol everything about aew right now is just exaggerating and jumping the shark :lol


----------



## Beatles123

patpat said:


> The company itself hasn't even announced a price yet :lol everything about aew right now is just exaggerating and jumping the shark :lol


It's reasonable to be worried.....$60 is more than even WWE charges. :Hutz


----------



## raymond1985

Not sure about the roster. I think they need more big men. 

But I hope this does well. WWE is unwatchable. It would be nice to have a big-time alternative.


----------



## patpat

raymond1985 said:


> Not sure about the roster. I think they need more big men.
> 
> But I hope this does well. WWE is unwatchable. It would be nice to have a big-time alternative.


 Cody did say that's their main preoccupation right now when Jim Ross pointed out out. He said they'll have a few of those in their roster.


----------



## raymond1985

patpat said:


> Cody did say that's their main preoccupation right now when Jim Ross pointed out out. He said they'll have a few of those in their roster.


I'd like them to sign Stu Bennett and Ryback.


----------



## patpat

raymond1985 said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cody did say that's their main preoccupation right now when Jim Ross pointed out out. He said they'll have a few of those in their roster.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like them to sign Stu Bennett and Ryback.
Click to expand...

 I could see stu bennet, but didn't ryback had a reputation of being a bad worker that actually hurt people and is not very safe? 
Or did he change with time? Heard he protected and saved kalisto or someone's life in one of his last match.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Well he saved Kalisto from a terrible botched landing towards the end of his WWE run. I never heard about him injuring anyone outside of Punk and maybe Harper so I'm sure some of his bad rep came from Punk shitting on him so vehemently.


----------



## Death Rider

raymond1985 said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cody did say that's their main preoccupation right now when Jim Ross pointed out out. He said they'll have a few of those in their roster.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like them to sign Stu Bennett and Ryback.
Click to expand...

Stu is retired from the ring. He might be a manager or an authority figure but doubt he wrestlers for them


----------



## Erik.

Who gives a shit if its $60?

Just stream it for free like 90% of people will be doing. That's what I'm doing if I even decide to watch it live.


----------



## patpat

Erik man badman :lol 
Nah seriously I think we need for them to announce it, it'll be cheaper. It's not even an official news. Also 
At what hour is the Warner presentation thing?


----------



## Raye

Ugh I hate when people come into here and just list off recent WWE releases for who they wish to see in the company. Meanwhile, I on the other-hand just want to see fresh new faces I've never seen before. The great thing about guys like Umaga, Spirit Squad, etc. They were nobodies when they came in and got built up as somebodies. Just like Skip Sheffield got built up into Ryback, and how Stu Bennett became Wade Barrett. Nobody knew about Wade beforehand, but once they saw him on NXT, people thought he looked like a star, sounded like a star, and wanted more.

I get it, there are fan favourites, and guys that could fit the mold if they jumped ship. But you can't ONLY want guys with association to WWE. The wrestling industry can't grow like that.


----------



## TD Stinger

Look even if it's $60, I will put up the cash and watch it live because I want to support them in their first big outing.

Will I do it consistently if that is the price and is the price going forward for their big events? Probably not. But for the 1st time at least, I will do it.


----------



## Donnie

CODY needs to tells us what the price is so everyone can chill. I'll pay the full price if I can order it here, otherwise...

Don't make me steal your shit, CODY


----------



## patpat

Donnie said:


> CODY needs to tells us what the price is so everyone can chill. I'll pay the full price if I can order it here, otherwise...
> 
> Don't make me steal your shit, CODY


 Ikr ? It's taking too long, they are supposedly waiting for Turner's presentation. But at least they should say something idk. Or maybe they keep it a surprise? But still. Its maybe the one time where I think they got a veryyyy bad timing, most time they are always picture perfect in their announcements.


----------



## rbl85

You guys have 0 patience it's crazy, maybe it's an american thing.


----------



## Beatles123

rbl85 said:


> You guys have 0 patience it's crazy, maybe it's an american thing.


:flair Not cool, man.....


----------



## patpat

rbl85 said:


> You guys have 0 patience it's crazy, maybe it's an american thing.


i am FRENNNNNNNNCHHHHHH :crying:


----------



## Boldgerg

So, potentially by this time tomorrow a deal with TNT could be announced and we'll know the confirmed show name, debut date etc.

Pumped.


----------



## Erik.

I want a fucking 30 minute Road to Double or Nothing tomorrow please.

Confirm a shit load of stuff, TV deal, design of the belt, TV name etc. as well as the usual teasing and progressing some feuds further.

:mark:


----------



## Beatles123

patpat said:


> i am FRENNNNNNNNCHHHHHH :crying:












:ha :vincecry :cry


----------



## Boldgerg

Erik. said:


> I want a fucking 30 minute Road to Double or Nothing tomorrow please.
> 
> Confirm a shit load of stuff, TV deal, design of the belt, TV name etc. as well as the usual teasing and progressing some feuds further.
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" />


I've got a feeling the belt is going to be a thing of beauty. I imagine it will be revealed this week after Cody was sat next to it last week.


----------



## shandcraig

Boldgerg said:


> I've got a feeling the belt is going to be a thing of beauty. I imagine it will be revealed this week after Cody was sat next to it last week.


Ya its hard to say but its not going to be defended at DON so why would it be shown ? But since the battal royal winner gets a chance at it maybe they should show it. 



Ya the way they talked about it describing it and the vision they want for it,I imagine its a prestigious looking belt. About fucking time. So many belts these days look like tacky colorful toys, Even the wwe .


Why change what works ? old style belts work. Thankfully NWA has been going old school on its belts.

A belt should be treated like its important and portrayed like its the most important belt in the world and have that class feel. 


It will be big too !


----------



## patpat

I hope it's a mix of mid south belt in term of size and IWGP in term of look.


----------



## SparrowPrime

I can't wait til everything is announced tomorrow and WE finally get a AEW sub section. Being the elite thread, double or nothing thread, TV deal thread. Seperate threads about new hires. 

I'm hoping we get a tease today from Cody or the Bucks. Like a video or pic of a stick of dynamite with a countdown. Or something....


----------



## Sin City Saint

Boldgerg said:


> So, potentially by this time tomorrow a deal with TNT could be announced and we'll know the confirmed show name, debut date etc.
> 
> Pumped.


Hoping they announce all that info.


----------



## Erik.




----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


>


 those Chinese guys are going to be so popular 
They do fucking kung fu wrestling! How cool is that?! 
Imagine what the mid card is gonna look like?! Tthe tag division is already beastly lol


----------



## patpat

Holy fuck Jack hager said he is going to be in aew in the summer cuz he needs to finish his mma training, said he already talked with them and said, he wint be at double or nothing because he does not wants to stand in the Mosley's shadow because he will be a bigger deal :lol 
I think he might have spoiled something :l


----------



## The Wood

Raye said:


> Ugh I hate when people come into here and just list off recent WWE releases for who they wish to see in the company. Meanwhile, I on the other-hand just want to see fresh new faces I've never seen before. The great thing about guys like Umaga, Spirit Squad, etc. They were nobodies when they came in and got built up as somebodies. Just like Skip Sheffield got built up into Ryback, and how Stu Bennett became Wade Barrett. Nobody knew about Wade beforehand, but once they saw him on NXT, people thought he looked like a star, sounded like a star, and wanted more.
> 
> I get it, there are fan favourites, and guys that could fit the mold if they jumped ship. But you can't ONLY want guys with association to WWE. The wrestling industry can't grow like that.


I hate it when people come in here reiterating points others have made, but for some reason think their perspective is special. No one wants them to only hire ex-WWE talent, Raye.


----------



## V-Trigger

patpat said:


> Holy fuck Jack hager said he is going to be in aew in the summer cuz he needs to finish his mma training, said he already talked with them and said, he wint be at double or nothing because he does not wants to stand in the Mosley's shadow because he will be a bigger deal :lol
> I think he might have spoiled something :l


Edit: Found the source:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128240285476118528


----------



## Vic

Damn it Jack you’re breaking kayfabe breh :no:. Put the weed down man. Seriously though i’m glad he and Moxley are coming in. Hager is actually pretty over overseas for some reason so on that end he’ll bring some recognition not to mention he’s a solid hand in ring. Also kudos for holding off his debut for Mox if that’s true.


----------



## Oracle

V-Trigger said:


> Edit: Found the source:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128240285476118528


He was talking from a fans perspective. 

not like he has any inside info, thats what i got out of it.


----------



## Oracle

Well i guess we can pretty much confirm Swagger showing up at some point this year though from that interview.


----------



## Erik.

Swagger is the sort of person you want AEW to shy away from to get that 'WWE' stink off any signings.


----------



## Boldgerg

Khan already talking about hoping to run a proper PPV at Wembley Arena/The O2.

Take my money.


----------



## shandcraig

If jack is anything like he was in WWE OR Lucha Underground im not interested. If he can un leash a better character ill try it out. He just doe not do anything for me.


Just like Dean ambrose was meh always in wwe but thats because people change in that company to mold to what the brand once. So the fact he will be going back to Moxley is exciting.

Same goes for AJ styles, Soon as he went to wwe he became a dork with his hair over produced and scripted hair just like the entire product. He lost that edge that made him what he was near the end of his TNA days and NJPW and that longer but not super long messy style hair


----------



## Boldgerg

Swagger is awful. Hope they stay well away.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Erik. said:


> Swagger is the sort of person you want AEW to shy away from to get that 'WWE' stink off any signings.


Former world champion, great look, great in-ring worker, good enough mic skills and he's having some legitimate success in MMA.

I think he'd be a great signing. They really need to add some size to the roster before the TV show starts.


----------



## RiverFenix

Erik. said:


> Swagger is the sort of person you want AEW to shy away from to get that 'WWE' stink off any signings.


Except he's 2-0 in Bellator, even if he's being fed cans - AEW won't pass up on that free media/promotion. And he's underrated as hell in the ring. I'd pass on him because he's too big/tall for the rest of the roster. I mean he's legit 6'6"ish and wrestles a normal heavyweight style. 

However he absolutely needs to drop the "We the people..." stuff and all of the wwe-era gimmick/mannerisms.


----------



## Erik.

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Except he's 2-0 in Bellator, even if he's being fed cans - AEW won't pass up on that free media/promotion. And he's underrated as hell in the ring. I'd pass on him because he's too big/tall for the rest of the roster. I mean he's legit 6'6"ish and wrestles a normal heavyweight style.
> 
> However he absolutely needs to drop the "We the people..." stuff and all of the wwe-era gimmick/mannerisms.


He's absolutely garbage.

Leave him to his MMA and let him forge a career for himself in that sport. 

Still don't think his interview means anything though. He, like many of us, hope Moxley debuts at DON. Hopefully Moxley going to Hollywood doesn't interrupt his wrestling career for now and we do see him there and he does sign for AEW though.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Except he's 2-0 in Bellator, even if he's being fed cans - AEW won't pass up on that free media/promotion. And he's underrated as hell in the ring. *I'd pass on him because he's too big/tall for the rest of the roster*. I mean he's legit 6'6"ish and wrestles a normal heavyweight style.
> 
> However he absolutely needs to drop the "We the people..." stuff and all of the wwe-era gimmick/mannerisms.


This is a huge problem for AEW right now. Omega/Jericho/Cody/Page/Pac are only going to keep people entertained for so long. They need some actual heavyweights. Especially if they have plans to reach a broader audience than just smarks for the long term.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

2:07:43. 

The part about Moxley seems more like him hoping that AEW is where he's going, rather than him actually knowing anything about it.

Also, Tony Khan interview with ITV:


----------



## SparrowPrime

AEW signed referee Paul Turner (longtime ROH ref) and Christina Meyers (handled accounting and staff flight/travel as well as worked merchandise sales for ROH).

Pwtorch confirmed it and the AEW Twitter announced Paul Turner.

On a side note, I guess Todd Sinclair is now a one man referee team for ROH.


----------



## Y.2.J

I'm so pumped for tomorrow.

My hopes are very high for the look of the AEW belt.
Hopefully some news on the TV deal, everything....


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

SparrowPrime said:


> AEW signed referee Paul Turner (longtime ROH ref) and Christina Meyers (handled accounting and staff flight/travel as well as worked merchandise sales for ROH).
> 
> Pwtorch confirmed it and the AEW Twitter announced Paul Turner.
> 
> On a side note, I guess Todd Sinclair is now a one man referee team for ROH.


AEW should sign Earl Hebner, Dave Hebner and Nick Patrick.


----------



## Chan Hung

The type of hire I want is a good theme musician lol


----------



## shandcraig

i dont know why people are convinced the belt is being revealed tomorrow when its just about a tv deal


----------



## rbl85

shandcraig said:


> i dont know why people are convinced the belt is being revealed tomorrow when its just about a tv deal


Yeah usually when there is a new belt, the belt is revealed at the last moment when one guy wins it.


----------



## TD Stinger

Talking about Swagger, he's a guy who from what I've seen in MMA personality wise,he sounds good.

In pro wrestling though, I don't think he's ever really translated besides that brief run in 2014 as a face. Whether in WWE or Lucha Underground or wherever else, he never really clicked the way people wanted him to.


----------



## patpat

the new website got updated! it looks AWESOME! I am hyped!


----------



## Raye

Wait so is the Turner television announcement stuff or whatever supposed to be happening tomorrow? How does that work and when?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

Y.2.J said:


> I'm so pumped for tomorrow.
> 
> My hopes are very high for the look of the AEW belt.
> Hopefully some news on the TV deal, everything....


*They could bust out the Jeff Hardy Crayola TNA Belt and it will still look better than anything WWE is using currently  (Besides women's tag belts, they are boss)

I am really excited too, been catching up on the Road to Double or Nothing episodes of late.
*


----------



## Raye

The updated website looks pretty bad LOL.. I really hope that it's just placeholder.

Also, they're revealing the belt tomorrow? What? Where did I miss that?


----------



## rbl85

Raye said:


> The updated website looks pretty bad LOL.. I really hope that it's just placeholder.
> 
> Also, they're revealing the belt tomorrow? What? Where did I miss that?


Did you even read the last posts ?


----------



## Raye

rbl85 said:


> Did you even read the last posts ?


You could just answer without making a reply with absolutely zero contribution. Sorry you have such a poor personality.


----------



## Vic

Erik. said:


> Swagger is the sort of person you want AEW to shy away from to get that 'WWE' stink off any signings.


Normally I’d agree but Swagger is fairly talented. He wasn’t necessarily underutilized or anything but I’m not losing sleep if they sign him and as previously mentioned he had a solid overseas fanbase so that could help AEW.


----------



## The Wood

I like Hager, but I can understand the trepidation to him coming in. I won't blast the promotion for doing it though, because it seems like he's doing his best to shed that WWE skin. He comes off as quite intelligent and well-spoken in interviews. 

To me, it's kind of like picking up Dan Severn or Steve Williams after their WWF runs. They're tremendously talented dudes as far as their legit credentials go, but the circus environment of Vinceland kind of highlighted weaknesses instead of strengths. 

I'll tell you what though: Let him come out with his MMA look and bring his smoking hot wife with him and have him do the patriotic American stuff and have him promote his wife's fitness business or whatever. Could be a really fun gimmick. I'd be down for Hager (w/ Catalina) vs. Cody (w/ Brandi). AEW have a far better chance of letting Hager highlight his strengths and talk the way he wants compared to WWE. Plus you've got JR on commentary, who would no doubt be a huge fan and would hype him better than anything WWE ever did with the guy. 

The more I think about it, the more I don't hate it. Especially if you gave him a storyline reason for being in. Hell, have MJF agree to front his contract for a little while because he wants a bodyguard in AEW. Plenty of things you can do with the guy, and he's a hardly a lug. There might also be cross-promotional stuff you can do with Bellator, who are in the money these days.


----------



## Chan Hung

Another thing aew could do which would be great is grab some good managers who can talk that way some of the guys that need a little bit of help can get over


----------



## shandcraig

One thing im not sure people are aware of but this is going to evolve and its not just all going to happen over night from its first ppv its first weekly show. 


Many ideas will evolve and change


----------



## SparrowPrime

Per official AEW twitter, All Elite Wrestling has signed Earl Hebner to be a referee. Pretty big pickup here. They also signed female referee Aubrey Edwards.


----------



## Donnie

:lmao Earl fucking sucks. 

They've got Knox and Bryce, they don't need this goof. 

Don't know much about Aubrey. But good for her.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Earl Hebner carries a lot of gravitas for being a part of so many historic moments, the most famous WWE referee, there's symbolism in his signing


----------



## SparrowPrime

Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> Earl Hebner carries a lot of gravitas for being a part of so many historic moments, the most famous WWE referee, there's symbolism in his signing


I hope they only use Earl for the BIG matches and be used as a mentor to the other refs. He can assist backstage when not being used.


----------



## Life010

Donnie said:


> :lmao Earl fucking sucks.
> 
> They've got Knox and Bryce, they don't need this goof.
> 
> Don't know much about Aubrey. But good for her.


I agree they already have the GOAT ref Rick fucking Knox, can't wait for him to fuck up the Bucks!


----------



## shandcraig

Shes great,Shes always calling matches for my local promotion. Shes always serious lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> AEW should sign Earl Hebner, Dave Hebner and Nick Patrick.


Cody is listening to me.


----------



## Robbyfude

They'd better be careful that Earl doesn't start selling Elite shirts at 60% off.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Thank you Cody Rhodes for giving us Earl fucking Hebner. roud


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

We got JR. We got Earl. Now we just need Michael Buffer. I believe in you Cody.


----------



## Beatles123

ANNOUNCEMENT TODAY?!?!?!  :delrio


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Beatles123 said:


> ANNOUNCEMENT TODAY?!?!?!  :delrio


----------



## Beatles123

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


>


TIME TO SEE IF WE PEE OUR PANTS A LITTLE BEFORE DoN, BOYS! roud

Hope I wake up to good news! :zayn3


----------



## shandcraig

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> We got JR. We got Earl. Now we just need Michael Buffer. I believe in you Cody.


Oh man i didnt think about Buffer but that would be such a smart idea. That was such a great part about wcw making that main event feel special. 


I cant stand the guy they hired from wcw, He sounds so weird and dorky. Buffer was a rare voice that just sounded so big league .


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

I heard Kenny is getting a new theme. Damn...


----------



## patpat

The anticipation is killing me. Is today the new DON episode ?


----------



## Necrolust

I’m glad they got Earl Henner, an iconic figure in wrestling. I also get why some people are against bringing in former WWE personnel, as we don’t want this to be associated with the current cesspool that is Vince’s personal Disneyland. But not all things WWE are bad, and Earl is a real steal.

Feels so damn nice to be looking forward to a new WRESTLING promotion, instead of “sports entertainment”.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

I remember when Earl was barely able to get up after making a count. That was 3 years ago.


----------



## Raye

Hm, so with a bit of googling, I found that the WarnerMedia Upfront Presentation is at 10AM EST. Guess if anything is announced, we'll hear about it by noon (well by noon for me anyways).


----------



## TD Stinger

I just hope that along with a potential TV deal announcement, we can get all the details about ordering DON to go along with it.


----------



## RiverFenix

Earl Hebner is 69 yrs old. I wonder if he's going to even be in the ring at all or be used as a gimmick like NFL uses an ex-ref to explain calls on the field/reviews while they're happening. Or he'll just have an kayfabe role as head of referees or part of a "championship committee" that makes rules, chooses contenders etc.


----------



## rbl85

A guy with his experience can always be helpfull


----------



## RiverFenix

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> We got JR. We got Earl. Now we just need Michael Buffer. I believe in you Cody.


AEW signed Justin Roberts for the ring announcer role. Michael Buffer is 74 yrs old. 

Roberts is a good hire. Contrasts with WWE using women for the ring announcer role - voices don't resonate. Roberts just needs to know when to dial it back.


----------



## roadkill_

This is one of the biggest post-WCW days in wrestling history.


----------



## Erik.

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Earl Hebner is 69 yrs old. I wonder if he's going to even be in the ring at all or be used as a gimmick like NFL uses an ex-ref to explain calls on the field/reviews while they're happening. Or he'll just have an kayfabe role as head of referees or part of a "championship committee" that makes rules, chooses contenders etc.


Good shout. 

Ties in with them wanting to be a bit more sports oriented too.


----------



## Beatles123

IM UP AND I AM *SO* READY!!!! :delrio


----------



## Donnie

HERE WE FUCKING GO. 

The Rhodes brothers are heading a Rasslin company on Turner. FULL CIRCLE


----------



## Raye

https://twitter.com/tntdrama/status/1128632147248668673

ITS FKING OFFICIAL BOYS


----------



## Jedah

HELL YES! :mark :mark :mark

When does the announcement air?


----------



## patpat

Its donnneeeeeeeeee


----------



## Oracle

The best part is LIVE weekly television. 

i was worried it was going to be taped.

have all my money AEW


----------



## Beatles123

THREAD THEME:







*THE

E-LITE!

THE

THE

E-LITE!*

:lenny

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!!


----------



## Donnie

:vincecry (I know they can't beat him, but I'm using this bad boy)

AEW is real, boys and girls. Any and all bad things I said about CODY, I take back. I love you, you crazy fucking bastard.


----------



## Taroostyles

For the 1st time in almost 20 years we actually have the chance to make pro wrestling exciting again. 

I never thought this would happen.


----------



## Raye

Come on now it has to be time for an AEW section,

someone @ the mods for me, idk how to @ them or who they are


----------



## Beatles123

THEY DID IT!

THEY ACTUALLY FUCKING DID IT!

:banderas


----------



## Erik.

THIS IS THE GREATEST NIGHT IN THE HISTORY OF OUR SPORT!!

Things I like from that report:

- Aims to be less “soapy” and more based on athletics and in-ring competition.
- Wrestlers have more control over their characters.
- Real time statistics including win/loss rate, move damage, as you track wrestlers rise to the championship.


----------



## Beatles123

@Chrome ; IT'S TIME!


----------



## SparrowPrime

Fuck yes!!!!!!!! Omg omg omg.....

Someone wake one of the mods up. Time to make us our AEW subsection or this thread is gonna explode.... TNT!!


----------



## Raye

I. can't. wait. for. Double or Nothing. Holy crap we are 10 days away!


----------



## Raye

Beatles123 said:


> @Chrome ; IT'S TIME!


IF THERE WAS EVER A TIME, IT IS DEFINITELY RIGHT NOW


----------



## Beatles123

Raye said:


> IF THERE WAS EVER A TIME, IT IS DEFINITELY RIGHT NOW


OH, IT'S REAL.

IT'S DAMN REAL!

:kurt


----------



## Jedah

I wonder what these idiots who were saying it's just a T-shirt company are saying now?


----------



## Erik.

Wonder what "move damage" means by the way.

Would be something fucking different if they had a health bar of the two guys in the ring :lol :lol

Omega is a gamer afterall....


----------



## Efie_G

Yo this is super super exciting my dudes!


----------



## Beatles123

HOT-DIGGITY-DAMN, BOYS!

WRESTLING IS BACK ON ANOTHER NETWORK!! :delrio


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

So are we finally gonna get an actual sub forum ?


----------



## SparrowPrime

Guys......business is about to pick up!!!!! Who knew this little t shirt company would ever do it!!!!

Strap in....today is gonna be fun!!!!

Someone call

@Chrome

and say ITS TIME!!!!


----------



## Erik.

Double or Nothing will be on B/R Live too.

All future events in fact will be streamed there.

Cost?


----------



## Raye

Jedah said:


> I wonder what these idiots who were saying it's just a T-shirt company are saying now?


TNT-shirt company, boom!


----------



## Jedah

Kenny already anticipated it. :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128633295028154368


----------



## Beatles123

Erik. said:


> Double or Nothing will be on B/R Live too.
> 
> All future events in fact will be streamed there.
> 
> Cost?


 Is that the actual cost?! :surprise:


----------



## Erik.

Beatles123 said:


> Is that the actual cost?! :surprise:


Monthly subscription to B/R Live, yeah.

Though, I'd imagine AEW will have it's own pricing structure within the platform itself.


----------



## Chan Hung

Raye said:


> https://twitter.com/tntdrama/status/1128632147248668673
> 
> ITS FKING OFFICIAL BOYS


Omg!!!!! That shit is WCW like!!!!


----------



## Donnie

THE MUTHERSHIP IN HEAVEN IS PARTYING TONIGHT, BABY.


----------



## TD Stinger

Well after decades of hyperbole, we finally have something that could actually be game changing. Can't wait.

As far as BR Live, is that a good streaming platform? I feel like I've heard bad things, but maybe I'm thinking of something else.


----------



## Erik.

Chan Hung said:


> Omg!!!!! That shit is WCW like!!!!


Yeah, the flames were very nostalgic (and very 90s).

All we need now is diamond plate metal stages and I will lose my shit :lol :lol

Hopefully the next "Road to Double or Nothing" can confirm the TV Show name and logo design :mark:


----------



## Sugnid

Best part of six months ago I posted up the original post saying it could have some legs...

And so we fast forward to today and here we are. AEW on TNT.

Great day to be a wrestling fan.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Congrats to them and I hope for their success. It's a big deal to get this type of deal, even though I don't think many people use the B/R streaming service. I wonder why Turner wanted back into wrestling now though.I wish they gave more details about the show (more specifically the length of the show), as well as Double or Nothing because as a fan in Canada -unless I missed something- there's no access to their show as of today. I hope something gets resolved soon because Double or Nothing is right around the corner.


----------



## Beatles123

TD Stinger said:


> Well after decades of hyperbole, we finally have something that could actually be game changing. Can't wait.
> 
> As far as BR Live, is that a good streaming platform? I feel like I've heard bad things, but maybe I'm thinking of something else.


i have too but that wasnt wrestling related.

When is the actual media briefing?


----------



## roadkill_

Funny to see the nod to Ted's infamous phonecall, and the Nitro flaming background. It's almost like TNT is spoiling for a rematch. Whoever is running their Twitter account knows history.


----------



## Beatles123

NEW RTDON OUT TODAY TOO!


----------



## Chan Hung

This is a great day folks we finally have another nationally televised Alternative to the recent garbage.


----------



## zkorejo

Finallllly. Cant wait for the show to begin.


----------



## Erik.

Jimmy Havoc, Jungle Boy and Billy Gunn all confirmed for the Battle Royale too.


----------



## Vic

Bruh I’m so glad the PPVs will be on BRL I believe they have free replays the following day/week. It’s time @Chrome #makethesection :mj.


----------



## Isuzu

I gotta say the AEW press release was really well done.


----------



## Erik.




----------



## Donnie

CHROME do the damn thing, or I'll spear you like DA MAN :hogan


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

That's the smell of 1 million WWE marks shitting themselves in fear right now.

I got goosebumps when I saw the flames on the TNT logo. This already feels bigger than TNA ever did. And my favorite part of that press release is "wrestlers will have more creative freedom." Fucking finally.


----------



## Venocide

Is it gonna air at 9pm after Cartoon Network has gone off the air for us UK lads, won't be the same otherwise  

This is awesome news! So excited right now!


----------



## SparrowPrime

@Chrome

#Makethesection

Its time... do the right thing man!!!!


----------



## Erik.

Venocide said:


> Is it gonna air at 9pm after Cartoon Network has gone off the air for us UK lads, won't be the same otherwise
> 
> This is awesome news! So excited right now!


I remember it being on ITV, Channel 5, after Cartoon Network and on Bravo at the end.

:mark:

And here we are in 2019.. it's on ITV again in the UK and it'll be on TNT in America.


----------



## Beatles123

@Chrome ; about to give us the section like:


----------



## Jedah

That stuff about emphasizing athletic competition and especially the stuff about a ranking system and "damage" is interesting, but let's hope they don't neglect telling stories. I'm sure they won't. Just putting it out there.


----------



## TripleG

Shots fired...

The war is on...


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Creative freedom on a major network with similar pay to WWE should look appealing to any wrestler who has any confidence in their own abilities. I can't see why anyone would choose to stay in WWE over jumping to AEW if they believe they are capable of becoming a star. This will let everyone know which wrestlers have no confidence in themselves.


----------



## Beatles123

Jedah said:


> That stuff about emphasizing athletic competition and especially the stuff about a ranking system and "damage" is interesting, but let's hope they don't neglect telling stories. I'm sure they won't. Just putting it out there.


They won't. BTW has stories.



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH, BROS, I STILL CAN'Y Believe it!


----------



## Chan Hung

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> That's the smell of 1 million WWE marks shitting themselves in fear right now.
> 
> I got goosebumps when I saw the flames on the TNT logo. This already feels bigger than TNA ever did. And my favorite part of that press release is "wrestlers will have more creative freedom." Fucking finally.


Oh there's going to be critics coming in before the show even starts there's already been some LOL so we already know better


----------



## Erik.

Jedah said:


> That stuff about emphasizing athletic competition and especially the stuff about a ranking system and "damage" is interesting, but let's hope they don't neglect telling stories. I'm sure they won't. Just putting it out there.


They want it to be a different wrestling experience. 

Considering how they're building Dustin/Cody, I'd be willing to bet they won't be neglecting stories.

Alot of old school wrestling fans won't like AEW, in my view. As it'll be very sports oriented (alot more than WCW was) and athletic.

It's clear they're looking for new fans who will be watching something they've NEVER watched before. Whilst WWE has been giving the fans the same product for 20 years.


----------



## Chan Hung

Now that this has made nationally public there's going to be a lot of wrestlers that are disgruntled with WWE knowing that it's been confirmed wanting out more than ever


----------



## TD Stinger

Guys, ease up on @Chrome. He's probably still crying about the Chicago Bulls falling out of the Top 4 of the NBA Draft last night. He'll make a section when he fully recovers.

:troll


----------



## Donnie

Chrome right now looking at his inbox :flair

Can't wait to watch Darby vs Havoc in a "Who can sew a T-Shirt quicker match" I mean, this is still a T-Shirt company, right?


----------



## Erik.

Chan Hung said:


> Now that this has made nationally public there's going to be a lot of wrestlers that are disgruntled with WWE knowing that it's been confirmed wanting out more than ever


Theyve just fined a racist 100k instead of just firing him.

They are already in fear mode.


----------



## Taroostyles

Oh yeah the flood gates are about to open. Finally talent has a choice in the US if they are unhappy in cartoon land.


----------



## DesoloutionRow

TNT!

TNT!


----------



## RiverFenix

I think the damage bar during matches would be silly. I hope that is not what was meant. But given it's a live show, I'm hoping technically it's not possible.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

I wonder if WWE owns the rights to the Nitro theme. I'm pretty stoked.


----------



## Chan Hung

What's possibly to come:
1. No commercials during matches
2. Time limits are back
3. Win Loss Draw records 
4. Fines and Suspensions to resemble sports
5. Pyro is back
6. More edginess 
7. Etc..


----------



## Vic

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Creative freedom on a major network with similar pay to WWE should look appealing to any wrestler who has any confidence in their own abilities. I can't see why anyone would choose to stay in WWE over jumping to AEW if they believe they are capable of becoming a star. This will let everyone know which wrestlers have no confidence in themselves.


A lot of people are just happy getting the check in the E, and that's why they'll never get what they feel they deserve. Guys like Dolph strikes me as this. He could be huge on the indies, but apparently just doesn't care, likely due to burn out which is more than fair. But if you're not willing to go all out and bet on yourself how are we supposed to feel sorry for you?


----------



## Boldgerg

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think the damage bar during matches would be silly. I hope that is not what was meant. But given it's a live show, I'm hoping technically it's not possible.


Surely no one, especially Tony Khan, Cody and the Buck's, would be stupid enough to think that's a good idea?

Considering they want to come across as more realistic, that's about the most fake, cartoony, insane (and not in a good way at all) thing they could possibly do.


----------



## RiverFenix

Erik. said:


> Theyve just fined a racist 100k instead of just firing him.
> 
> They are already in fear mode.


Yeah, for things he said 10 years ago. A damn joke. But this is about AEW. Lars and the fine has it's own thread.


----------



## Chan Hung

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think the damage bar during matches would be silly. I hope that is not what was meant. But given it's a live show, I'm hoping technically it's not possible.


Maybe the damage bar it's just kind of like an estimate of what the judges or announcers announcers the judges feel has been done to the wrestlers I don't know


----------



## Erik.

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think the damage bar during matches would be silly. I hope that is not what was meant. But given it's a live show, I'm hoping technically it's not possible.


It's no more impossible than having an AEW logo in the bottom of the screen like WWE does on their shows. 

If anything though, its more likely just going to be someone like JR selling the moves danger to the viewers.

They're a statistics based wrestling company. If someone is pinned with a piledriver one week. No ones kicking out on one the following week etc.


----------



## Erik.

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> But this is about AEW. Lars and the fine has it's own thread.


No shit.


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> Wonder what "move damage" means by the way.
> 
> Would be something fucking different if they had a health bar of the two guys in the ring <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Omega is a gamer afterall....


 bro it would help the consistency 
But I think it's just explaining how strong a move is. Like in tennis for example Federer's reverse is said to be one of the strongest and deadliest in the world and 5 times out of 6 it buries his opponent , guess it'll be something like that.


----------



## Erik.

patpat said:


> bro it would help the consistency
> But I think it's just explaining how strong a move is. Like in tennis for example Federer's reverse is said to be one of the strongest and deadliest in the world and 5 times out of 6 it buries his opponent , guess it'll be something like that.


Yes, it'll 100% be that.

And they've got the perfect guy in JR to call that too. He loves that sort of shit.


----------



## NXT Only

If you ever watched UFC or Boxing they show models of where damage was inflicted. 

They could probably utilize something like that to show how effective ones moves are and also where they take most of their punishment. 

It would lead to style clashes and help the psychology.


----------



## Erik.

NXT Only said:


> If you ever watched UFC or Boxing they show models of where damage was inflicted.
> 
> They could probably utilize something like that to show how effective ones moves are and also where they take most of their punishment.
> 
> It would lead to style clashes and help the psychology.


A good point. 

It'd also help convey a story too. Especially when working a particular part of the body. 

All very interesting and something that's never been done in wrestling before. Which ties in to what they've been saying for months.

Luckily, I think some of this news will put off the nostalgia geeks that haunt this thread and we can discuss AEW being its own entity instead of people wanting it to be a WCW clone.


----------



## Beatles123

Dude this thing is blowing up!

What a great day for wrestling!


----------



## patpat

I was supposed to study today ?
Jim cornette is coming somewhere seeing all the things said in the report about it being sport-like! :lol


----------



## Boldgerg

Impact and ROH must be fearing for their lives.


----------



## roblewis87

Sounds like a good tv deal with billionaire Ted.


----------



## zkorejo

I am keeping my expectations low about everything. I wont assume and expect anything and will judge the show when it airs. That being said.. if they go with a WWE like lazy ass led set for all their shows including PPVs, i will be highly disappointed.


----------



## Boldgerg

zkorejo said:


> I am keeping my expectations low about everything. I wont assume and expect anything and will judge the show when it airs. That being said.. *if they go with a WWE like lazy ass led set for all their shows including PPVs, i will be highly disappointed.*


I don't think they will, but yeah, fuck that. Visually it's one of the things I hate most about modern WWE. The 500 billion LED lights everywhere is so OTT and sterile.

Hoping AEW as a more old school, creative and gritty feel to their sets.


----------



## Sin City Saint

https://mobile.twitter.com/tntdrama/status/1128632147248668673

Hope at least the first episode is live. Pumped about this.


----------



## Erik.

"AEW is a talent forward, fan-first league"

:mark:


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Boldgerg said:


> Impact and ROH must be fearing for their lives.


I just hope Scarlett goes to AEW when her contract is up because her character would be completely changed in WWE. Other than that Impact and ROH can go away for all I care.


----------



## Boldgerg

Is there any way I can watch the Turner press conference in the UK?


----------



## Beatles123

LOOK AT THIS ABSOLUTE MADMAN!










:bow

THANK YOU, CODY!


----------



## Oracle

Sin City Saint said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/tntdrama/status/1128632147248668673
> 
> Hope at least the first episode is live. Pumped about this.


Did you not read the part where it said live weekly television?


----------



## patpat

Beatles123 said:


> LOOK AT THIS ABSOLUTE MADMAN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <img src="http://www.smiley-lol.com/smiley/mystiques/prier0.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Bow" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> THANK YOU, CODY!


 wow just imagine that all this wouldn't have happened if the stardust character got dropped , holy fuck!


----------



## Chan Hung

Thank you Cody!!!


----------



## Donnie

This is FULL CIRCLE, fam

Deal with TNT
Deal with AAA. 
Live TV show 
A Rhodes is booking it
:banderas

The Muthership is a rocking tonight, baby.


----------



## Chan Hung

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Impact and ROH must be fearing for their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope Scarlett goes to AEW when her contract is up because her character would be completely changed in WWE. Other than that Impact and ROH can go away for all I care.
Click to expand...

Well Impact had been somewhat good at signing talent to contract. I dont wish ill on impact, but some of their talent could benefit more in AEW


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

patpat said:


> wow just imagine that all this wouldn't have happened if the stardust character got dropped , holy fuck!


Its crazy to think that Cody f'n Rhodes is saving the wrestling industry. Longtime fans were ready to give up. Wrestlers were admitting defeat and joining WWE after the collapses of TNA and the indie scenes. Now thanks to him convincing one of the richest families in the world to back him everyone has an alternative again.

This is a plot twist no one ever saw coming a year ago.


----------



## Chan Hung

zkorejo said:


> I am keeping my expectations low about everything. I wont assume and expect anything and will judge the show when it airs. That being said.. if they go with a WWE like lazy ass led set for all their shows including PPVs, i will be highly disappointed.


Well they seem with their LOGO alone to be gritty kind of that nWo feel..I think theyll have a modern with oldschool vibe as to their set ?

Yup Cody had talks to get this going. He was the one who envisioned a lot of this then got backups to join. A great time to actually be a wrestling fan despite the current stench alternative. I'm in the minority here I think but I preferred WCW over WWE back in the heyday.


----------



## JonLeduc

Man i'm excited !!! I can't believe it's with Ted turner again hahaha.

They say they won't be competition but i'm pretty sure WWE will follow them closely.

AEW, please save Wrestling !


----------



## Jedah

Next week on Raw (and a repeat on SD to fill TV time):

BILLIONAIRE SHAHID'S WRESTLE-MOSQUE.

"I'M A GENIUS!" :vince5


----------



## Beatles123

and f courw ASP is shitting on this lol


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

Beatles123 said:


> and f courw ASP is shitting on this lol


What is ASP?


----------



## rbl85

Is it possible to Watch the conference ?


----------



## Sin City Saint

Oracle. said:


> Did you not read the part where it said live weekly television?


I did, glad I re-read it lol. I’m smart. 

Even more excited to be going to Double Or Nothing now.


----------



## Chan Hung

Does this mean that there will be another Shakeup before AEW debuts? :russo


----------



## Beatles123

DMD Mofomagic said:


> What is ASP?


4Chan's wrestling section.


----------



## RiverFenix

> Rhodes also touted the company’s plans to emphasize analytics as part of the show.
> 
> “One thing we really strongly want to present is wins and losses mattering again in pro wrestling. That takes more than the W and the L column,” he said. “We’re talking about percentage of times someone loses to this particular maneuver, percentages against somebody of this height, a whole by-the-numbers approach that really intrigues me. It’s not a cornerstone of AEW necessarily but it’s a great peripheral element we’re working on and that’s going to be exclusive to us.”
> 
> Rhodes, who is the son of WWE Hall of Famer Dusty Rhodes and a former WWE star himself, expressed his gratitude for the opportunity to learn from people like WWE chairman and CEO Vince McMahon. But he also felt something was lacking during his time with the company.
> 
> “[As] much as I say it was a wonderful job, it wasn’t wrestling. That’s something I’ve learned a lot about, the grittiness and the sports-centric element of the industry that doesn’t exist really anywhere else currently. We have the opportunity to seize that.”


https://variety.com/2019/tv/news/all-elite-wrestling-tnt-aew-1203207820/


----------



## Vic

patpat said:


> wow just imagine that all this wouldn't have happened if the stardust character got dropped , holy fuck!


Vince's biggest regret ten or so years from now will be not fucking off from the Stardust character. Choose to be an overbearing dickhead instead of a decent boss to the son of one of your boys, inadvertently creating a wrestling alternative that has a realistic shot brehs :mj4. Fucking circus act that company is I swear.


----------



## Alessio21

Finally, it's official :dray
What a great day for professional wrestling !


----------



## Jedah

I hope they don't go too over the top with this analytics stuff. People aren't going to care about that shit if it becomes a crutch rather than a sprinkle. I'll trust that they'll implement it correctly for now.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

To be a fly on the wall in Vince's office right now. This has to be his worst nightmare come to life. He spent the last 20 years focusing on eliminating competition and hoarding as much talent as he could and now in his twilight he is seeing the biggest threat since WCW emerge and on the same network no less backed by a family richer than his own.

All while his own company is staring record low ratings and attendance in the face and is full of unhappy wrestlers requesting releases. That place must be a fucking mess right now.


----------



## Death Rider

Donnie said:


> Chrome right now looking at his inbox <img src="http://i.imgur.com/WCh67u9.png" border="0" alt="" title="flair" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Can't wait to watch Darby vs Havoc in a "Who can sew a T-Shirt quicker match" I mean, this is still a T-Shirt company, right?


Jimmy havoc would win. A staple gun is the same as a sowing machine right?

Also obliged to :mark:


----------



## Sin City Saint

If it’s live weekly as they stated - I could see it being a two hour show (or maybe 90 minutes, with a 30 minute streamable show that leads in to it each week).


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

What do you guys expect their debut rating to be? Don't wanna get my hopes up but imagine if they popped a 3.0!


----------



## The Main Headliner

Happy for AEW! Let the games begin! I hope they make everyone up their game!


----------



## looper007

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I just hope Scarlett goes to AEW when her contract is up because her character would be completely changed in WWE. Other than that Impact and ROH can go away for all I care.


If I was AEW I'd definitely go for Tessa, Jordynne and Scarlett once their contracts are up. Be great additions to AEW women's roster. I definitely agree with you that Scarlett going to WWE would water down her character right now.

Great day to be a wrestling fan, a company with money and TV backing them. Fingers crossed it goes well. They probably never challenge WWE but at least be a good alternative to them is all I ask for.


----------



## Boldgerg

When it comes to the new AEW section, can we all agree it should have its own area, rather than a sub-section of Other Wrestling?

Let's be a part of making AEW a big deal.


----------



## synavm

BulletClubFangirl said:


> What do you guys expect their debut rating to be? Don't wanna get my hopes up but imagine if they popped a 3.0!


Depends on the date, time, length, whether its live or not but I reckon somewhere around 1.0 - similar to what Impact was pulling on Spike at the start - I hope it's more. Very excited.


----------



## Jedah

Let's be realistic. They'll be lucky if they get to 2. I'm expecting nothing higher than 1.5 at most.

They have to do as much as they can to keep as many people from the launch date as possible. Go all out to get Moxley and set up him vs. Omega there.

And it probably won't happen, but I hope they're reaching out to CM Punk. Make him part-time if that's what he wants. If they can get Moxley and Punk their main event scene is in a great place.


----------



## Sin City Saint

Boldgerg said:


> When it comes to the new AEW section, can we all agree it should have its own area, rather than a sub-section of Other Wrestling?
> 
> Let's be a part of making AEW a big deal.


That would be nice. It could have its own subsections - like BTE, the TNT show, whatever their next PPV is, Road to whatever their next PPV is.


----------



## utvolzac

Based off the press release, sounds like they are going to be the typical Indy style in-ring workrate based promotion. IMO, that is not going to draw enough viewers to sustain a major tv network.

I’m not a fan of that style, I hate the Young Bucks flippy shit, but I hope they are successful so it forces WWE to step it up and improve their product.


----------



## Vic

I think the pilot getting anywhere between 500k-1.5 Million is fairly realistic just based on hype and the retired wrestling fans coming back out of curiosity alone.


----------



## looper007

For me it's slow building block, put on great PPV's and great storylines and TV. Create their own stars. Build up their own fanbase. Ratings to be steady build. as I said I don't expect them to be pushing WWE, if it does happen not for many a year. I want it to be success for TNT and just to be something different to WWE.


----------



## hunterxhunter

Chan Hung said:


> Oh there's going to be critics coming in before the show even starts there's already been some LOL so we already know better


there will be a lot of critics on /r/SquaredCircle
these guys for some unknown reasons are so butthurt and bitter since AEW 
rumors got started


----------



## Beatles123

utvolzac said:


> Based off the press release, sounds like they are going to be the typical Indy style in-ring workrate based promotion. IMO, that is not going to draw enough viewers to sustain a major tv network.
> 
> I’m not a fan of that style, I hate the Young Bucks flippy shit, but I hope they are successful so it forces WWE to step it up and improve their product.


Dude...stop fpalm

AEW should not exist just to prop up WWE.


----------



## Chan Hung

utvolzac said:


> Based off the press release, sounds like they are going to be the typical Indy style in-ring workrate based promotion. IMO, that is not going to draw enough viewers to sustain a major tv network.
> 
> I’m not a fan of that style, I hate the Young Bucks flippy shit, but I hope they are successful so it forces WWE to step it up and improve their product.


What specifically in the press gives u that vibe? Yes there will likely be some flippy shit, but if u were a fan of the 90s WCW they did too, its called the cruiser division lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

TNA used to draw 1.5s on Spike with bare minimum advertising. I can see AEW drawing a 2.0 or higher for their first show. They are on a huge network backed by the Khans and Turner. They are going to advertise the fuck out of this for months.

The meltdowns from WWE marks if AEW surpasses or even comes close to current Raw ratings on their very first live show would be all time legendary.


----------



## Jedah

I think some people are getting a bit rattled about the "analytics" part of things. It sounds like they're emphasizing high octane in ring action which is fine, but not enough. They need characters and dramatic elements.

But I think Cody understands that, which is why he's doing the match with Dustin.

Let's see how they put the puzzle together.


----------



## Boldgerg

utvolzac said:


> Based off the press release, sounds like they are going to be the typical Indy style in-ring workrate based promotion. IMO, that is not going to draw enough viewers to sustain a major tv network.
> 
> I’m not a fan of that style, I hate the Young Bucks flippy shit, but I hope they are successful so it forces WWE to step it up and improve their product.


Have you seen the roster? It's full of characters and gimmicks. There will be just as much focus on story lines and characters as work rate.


----------



## SparrowPrime

Let's at least get the sub section first.....I'm hoping it launches today. I'm tired of going to this single thread and hitting refresh.

I think there should be a sticky thread for being the elite discussion. Double or nothing discussion. TV deal discussion. Let it grow from there!!!


----------



## Beatles123

Jedah said:


> I think some people are getting a bit rattled about the "analytics" part of things. It sounds like they're emphasizing high octane in ring action which is fine, but not enough. They need characters and dramatic elements.
> 
> But I think Cody understands that, which is why he's doing the match with Dustin.
> 
> Let's see how they put the puzzle together.


It just means that like UFC they'll highlight when someone is injured as well as their win/loss record.


----------



## looper007

SparrowPrime said:


> Let's at least get the sub section first.....I'm hoping it launches today. I'm tired of going to this single thread and hitting refresh.
> 
> I think there should be a sticky thread for being the elite discussion. Double or nothing discussion. TV deal discussion. Let it grow from there!!!


Definitely. Seen as they got their own TV deal and PPV's coming up. It's got to have it's own Sub section by now. I'm shocked it hasn't. 

Although I'm expecting "Why AEW is going Fail" or "No ones cares for the flippy shit" type threads from butthurt WWE fans.


----------



## Beatles123

@Headliner ; ITS TIME!


----------



## deadcool

Beatles123 said:


> @Headliner ; ITS TIME!


I am genuinely happy for AEW (regardless of how they do against WWE). It takes balls to leave NJPW, start your own thing, and go against an already established entity. 

I hope they do well and provide Vince with a kick in the crotch that has been long overdue. 

I think it's time that AEW get their own section on this site.


----------



## Donnie

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> Jimmy havoc would win. A staple gun is the same as a sowing machine right?
> 
> Also obliged to :mark:


He'd be a wizard at using pins and sewing needles

Jimmy vs mega on TNT :banderas


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx




----------



## Eric Fleischer

Boldgerg said:


> When it comes to the new AEW section, can we all agree it should have its own area, rather than a sub-section of Other Wrestling?
> 
> Let's be a part of making AEW a big deal.


Agreed. It's confirmed for a major network now. The "tshirt company" jokes can end.


----------



## krtgolfing

All we need now in Moxley or / and Punk... wens3


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

https://variety.com/2019/tv/news/all-elite-wrestling-tnt-aew-1203207820/


----------



## Isuzu

Since the terms of the tv deal will never be disclosed, questions remain if its AEW paying TNT and then.
having to do their own production, or will TNT be producing partly with AEW. Also curious as to which advertisers that will be running ads during the show. Im guessing pribably fast food places like Sonic or Applebees


----------



## Jedah

Can we see the conference?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Jedah said:


> Can we see the conference?












But I'd also like to know.


----------



## Chan Hung

Jedah said:


> Can we see the conference?


Check YouTube?


----------



## Boldgerg

I wonder if "Dynamite" is actually going ahead for the show name? Surely that would have been made clear during these announcements?

The show could quite easily just be "All Elite Wrestling" without any extra show name. Personally I'd prefer if it was called Dynamite, though.


----------



## Prosper

Any word yet on the TV rating? Are they going PG or more adult-centric?


----------



## Boldgerg

prosperwithdeen said:


> Any word yet on the TV rating? Are they going PG or more adult-centric?


TV-14 is the dream. It's not the be all and end all and they could still be a LOT less kid-centric and cartoony than WWE with PG, but TV-14 just widens the boundaries a lot more, which to me would be brilliant.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

prosperwithdeen said:


> Any word yet on the TV rating? Are they going PG or more adult-centric?


Khan said that "there's be no reason you can't watch it with a family". But let's keep in mind people, nWo was on PG television


----------



## JonLeduc

prosperwithdeen said:


> Any word yet on the TV rating? Are they going PG or more adult-centric?


That's a good question.

and i also would like to know if we'll be able to watch it here in Canada.
Because TNT is US exclusive. But i see that i have access to B/R Live but i don't know what they will stream on that platform..Nothing is that very right now.

I want to encourage them. Not want to Free Stream/Torrent it!


----------



## Boldgerg

Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> Khan said that "there's be no reason you can't watch it with a family". But let's keep in mind people, nWo was on PG television


All I know is if they show blood in black and white in recaps then I'm going to go into meltdown. That shit is unbelievably pathetic.

Way the world is heading - "Son, your bleeding, quick... put your black and white glasses on! Don't look at it!"


----------



## AEW on TNT

*TURNER always gets the last Laugh VINCE. I warned you...*


----------



## Prosper

Boldgerg said:


> TV-14 is the dream. It's not the be all and end all and they could still be a LOT less kid-centric and cartoony than WWE with PG, but TV-14 just widens the boundaries a lot more, which to me would be brilliant.





Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> Khan said that "there's be no reason you can't watch it with a family". But let's keep in mind people, nWo was on PG television


TV-14 would be awesome. They don't have to go all the way back to concussion causing steel chair shots and women running around in bikini's (even though I would welcome that), but a product that isn't completely geared towards kids under 8 years old would be a nice change. Meaning that we need more attitude and badass characters, not pancake flipping and baby kissing. I would like to see some edginess to these promos and segments again. Even if they are PG, I'm sure it won't be as cringe as WWE. I can't fuckin wait. The hype is starting to set in.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

I love the idea of keeping track of wins and losses and other stats. This means when an upset happens it should actually feel like a huge shock the way it does in MMA or boxing or when a big upset in college sports happens. No more 50/50 bullshit, having champions job out on TV every week or pushing guys like Jinder or Kofi straight to the top because an old man has a brain fart.


----------



## Boldgerg

I hope it's live here in the UK as well as the US.

Live every week on ITV would be incredible. I tend to work 2-10 at the gym weekdays so I could watch live every week like I used to with Raw before it became worse than digging my eyeballs out with a spoon.


----------



## Prosper

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


This stage set already looks better than RAW's and Smackdowns.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Boldgerg said:


> I wonder if "Dynamite" is actually going ahead for the show name? Surely that would have been made clear during these announcements?
> 
> The show could quite easily just be "All Elite Wrestling" without any extra show name. Personally I'd prefer if it was called Dynamite, though.


If they go with Dynamite, then they need to sign TNT aka Terrence and Terrell Dudley. 

TNT performing on AEW Tuesday Night Dynamite, LIVE on TNT :CENA


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Boldgerg said:


> All I know is if they show blood in black and white in recaps then I'm going to go into meltdown. That shit is unbelievably pathetic.
> 
> Way the world is heading - "Son, your bleeding, quick... put your black and white glasses on! Don't look at it!"


Mortal Kombat in 1995: BAN THIS GAME! It's too violent and video games cause MURDER

Mortal Kombat in 2019: these visuals are lit!

Chill out with the boomer nostalgia


----------



## Beatles123

AEW on TNT said:


> *TURNER always gets the last Laugh VINCE. I warned you...*


:delrio YOU CALLED IT, MAN!!! GOOD SHIT! I'm sorry for calling you a troll! :lenny


----------



## AEW on TNT

MoxleyMoxx said:


> If they go with Dynamite, then they need to sign TNT aka Terrence and Terrell Dudley.
> 
> TNT performing on AEW Tuesday Night Dynamite, LIVE on TNT :CENA


----------



## Sin City Saint

JonLeduc said:


> That's a good question.
> 
> and i also would like to know if we'll be able to watch it here in Canada.
> Because TNT is US exclusive. But i see that i have access to B/R Live but i don't know what they will stream on that platform..Nothing is that very right now.
> 
> I want to encourage them. Not want to Free Stream/Torrent it!


I’m sure they’ll have a Canada deal (if they don’t already) by the time of the show’s debut. Probably a lot of other international deals as wel.


----------



## Beatles123

LOOK AT ALL THE PEOPLE IN THIS THREAD!!!!! roud

AEW CONFIRMED DIMES! :tommy


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> Mortal Kombat in 1995: BAN THIS GAME! It's too violent and video games cause MURDER
> 
> Mortal Kombat in 2019: these visuals are lit!
> 
> Chill out with the boomer nostalgia


In 2019 they're more worried about covering the female characters up to pay attention to the violence :lmao


----------



## Certified G

Wow, AEW on TNT - that's a major move. Very exciting times ahead.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Might be time to get slightly more creative than dudes shaving each other’s backs and a zero personality bore as your champ, Vince.


----------



## AEW on TNT




----------



## utvolzac

Chan Hung said:


> What specifically in the press gives u that vibe? Yes there will likely be some flippy shit, but if u were a fan of the 90s WCW they did too, its called the cruiser division lol


“Focused on producing fast-paced, high-impact competitions, AEW offers fans less scripted, soapy drama, and more athleticism and real sports analytics, bringing a legitimacy to wrestling that it has not previously had. Wrestlers will also be given more freedom to explore their characters and highlight their athletic abilities. Introducing statistics to wrestling for the first time ever, AEW will raise the stakes for its matches and deepen fan engagement by tracking each competitor’s wins and losses as the wrestlers pursue championships, analyzing their moves, assessing damage to their opponents, and providing insights into their winning streaks.”

Sounds like they want to promote it like a real sport. The public is never going to buy into pro-wrestling as a sport. It’s not 1982, even little kids know it’s scripted.

205 Live basically performs at 2/3 empty arenas, I don’t think the bulk of wrestling fans give 2 shits about cruiserweights. Even in WCW they were just filler, the nWo was the main draw.


----------



## AEW on TNT




----------



## Isuzu

How many cordcutters will now have to decide to pay the $80+ per month to sign up for cable to be able to watch the shows. USA network and TNT are pretty much available to the same amount of households (90+ million)


----------



## Beatles123

Can we also talk about how solid their refs are?

Earl Hebner - Formerly in WWE/Impact Wrestling 
Rick Knox - Formerly in Lucha Underground and PWG 
Bryce Remsburg - Formerly in CHIKARA 
Paul Turner - Formerly in ROH 
Aubrey Edwards - Formerly in NXT 

Ear as the senior official will be great.


----------



## AEW on TNT

Isuzu said:


> How many cordcutters will now have to decide to pay the $80+ per month to sign up for cable to be able to watch the shows. USA network and TNT are pretty much available to the same amount of households (90+ million)


*SLING TV 25 dollars a month LIVE TV streaming, apple tv, Roku, fire Stick
INCLUDES TNT and TBS LIVE FEEDS, along with the other Warner family feeds.
Oh and yeah it also has that half bit USA network in the 25 dollar package as well.


https://www.sling.com/channels/tnt*


----------



## utvolzac

Beatles123 said:


> Dude...stop fpalm
> 
> AEW should not exist just to prop up WWE.


If your not a fan of Cody, Omega and the other Elite geeks, your only interest in AEW is to promote competition so WWE improves their product.

What’s the problem with that.


----------



## Jonhern

Isuzu said:


> Since the terms of the tv deal will never be disclosed, questions remain if its AEW paying TNT and then.
> having to do their own production, or will TNT be producing partly with AEW. Also curious as to which advertisers that will be running ads during the show. Im guessing pribably fast food places like Sonic or Applebees


If TNT is showcasing them at their up-fronts then AEW is not paying them because TNT is selling ads for the show. If they were paying for time aew would sell the ad time.


----------



## synavm

AEW Tuesday Night Dynamite is a good name, but I think it'll have to be 'All Elite Wrestling' initially as the AEW name means nothing to casual viewers (and everybody else will be watching regardless). Whether AEW are paying or not, this publicity is of huge value so it's crucial the brand is introduced properly and built up organically.


----------



## Sin City Saint

utvolzac said:


> “Focused on producing fast-paced, high-impact competitions, AEW offers fans less scripted, soapy drama, and more athleticism and real sports analytics, bringing a legitimacy to wrestling that it has not previously had. Wrestlers will also be given more freedom to explore their characters and highlight their athletic abilities. Introducing statistics to wrestling for the first time ever, AEW will raise the stakes for its matches and deepen fan engagement by tracking each competitor’s wins and losses as the wrestlers pursue championships, analyzing their moves, assessing damage to their opponents, and providing insights into their winning streaks.”
> 
> Sounds like they want to promote it like a real sport. The public is never going to buy into pro-wrestling as a sport. It’s not 1982, even little kids know it’s scripted.
> 
> 205 Live basically performs at 2/3 empty arenas, I don’t think the bulk of wrestling fans give 2 shits about cruiserweights. Even in WCW they were just filler, the nWo was the main draw.


Just as The Elite and Jericho will be the main draw in AEW.


----------



## AEW on TNT

For those who are wondering, you can get TNT for 25 dollars Via Sling TV!
No need to deal with NBCu's Comcast service.


----------



## Jonhern

AEW on TNT said:


> *SLING TV 25 dollars a month LIVE TV streaming, apple tv, Roku, fire Stick
> INCLUDES TNT and TBS LIVE FEEDS, along with the other Warner family feeds.
> Oh and yeah it also has that half bit USA network in the 25 dollar package as well.
> 
> 
> https://www.sling.com/channels/tnt*


Also TNT app, just need to know someone in your family that has cable with tnt lol, they apparently show the live feed like FX app does.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

utvolzac said:


> “Focused on producing fast-paced, high-impact competitions, AEW offers fans less scripted, soapy drama, and more athleticism and real sports analytics, bringing a legitimacy to wrestling that it has not previously had. Wrestlers will also be given more freedom to explore their characters and highlight their athletic abilities. Introducing statistics to wrestling for the first time ever, AEW will raise the stakes for its matches and deepen fan engagement by tracking each competitor’s wins and losses as the wrestlers pursue championships, analyzing their moves, assessing damage to their opponents, and providing insights into their winning streaks.”
> 
> Sounds like they want to promote it like a real sport. The public is never going to buy into pro-wrestling as a sport. It’s not 1982, even little kids know it’s scripted.
> 
> 205 Live basically performs at 2/3 empty arenas, I don’t think the bulk of wrestling fans give 2 shits about cruiserweights. Even in WCW they were just filler, the nWo was the main draw.


We don't know what the public will buy into, but we do know they are tuning out of WWE in droves. I think its safe to say people are tired of the old style of wrestling. Heel authority figures, underdog faces, contract signings, starting every show with the same shitty promos, cringeworthy humor attempts and unwanted celebrity involvement.

Its time for a new format in wrestling. Will it pan out for AEW? Nobody knows. But at least they have the balls to try something completely new.


----------



## KingofKings1524

I’d also bet good money that Punk shows up sometime in the fall. He’s not going to let the opportunity slip by to fuck WWE right up their collective asses. Bank on it.


----------



## jeffatron

Any news on how to view it in Canada yet?


----------



## Boldgerg

KingofKings1524 said:


> I’d also bet good money that Punk shows up sometime in the fall. He’s not going to let the opportunity slip by to fuck WWE right up their collective asses. Bank on it.


At this point I'd be amazed if he's not at one or both of DON or the first live weekly show.


----------



## AEW on TNT




----------



## KingofKings1524

Boldgerg said:


> At this point I'd be amazed if he's not at one or both of DON or the first live weekly show.


I’m thinking Moxley for DON and Punk closing the first live show on TNT.


----------



## Sin City Saint

Boldgerg said:


> At this point I'd be amazed if he's not at one or both of DON or the first live weekly show.


He’s already booked for commentary at an MMA show on the night of DON.


----------



## TD Stinger

We're all going to have our thoughts on and opinions on what AEW will be in the coming months.

They say they want a more sports like atmosphere. And that's great. Because it's different than what we've seen at least with WWE. Is it the best "theme" so to speak of pro wrestling? Can't say really.

To me the best pro wrestling is a mix of sports, drama, soap opera, humor, etc. It's probably why I fell in love with Lucha Underground.

I'm excited because they have their own views of wrestling and how they want to present it. We'll see in time how they execute it and if it has staying power behind the initial introduction where it will be different and what adjustments, if any, they have to make.


----------



## Desecrated

Focus on sports can tell better stories than soap-style can. Sounds exciting if that's their mission statement.


----------



## Jonhern

utvolzac said:


> Based off the press release, sounds like they are going to be the typical Indy style in-ring workrate based promotion. IMO, that is not going to draw enough viewers to sustain a major tv network.


Someone last week posted the typical non NBA ratings TNT currently gets on Tuesdays, they don't have to draw huge audience to be successful on tnt or cable in general. The key will be the demo rating. .3-.5 would be a success and from the interest they generate with younger wrestling fans, they could heavily lean on the demo audience and get a great rating regardless of getting big total viewers numbers.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

AEW on TNT said:


>


You are aware that Ted Turner hasn't been involved with Turner television since 2006, right?

and to anyone that wants to know, Jamie Kellner hasn't been there since 2003


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

I honestly don't care about it being "less scripted and soapy" the UFC is entirely unscripted but features better storylines, promos, drama and more depth than most wrestling companies right now

AEW will hopefully find that sweet spot between telling scripted stories and letting the human condition unfold and speak for itself


----------



## AEW on TNT

DMD Mofomagic said:


> You are aware that Ted Turner hasn't been involved with Turner television since 2006, right?
> 
> and to anyone that wants to know, Jamie Kellner hasn't been there since 2003


I am aware, it is still his Name and still his former business


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

AEW on TNT said:


> I am aware, it is still his Name and still his former business


In that case... carry on then sir...

I am never like to be one to rain on a good parade


----------



## Beatles123

Chrome, where art thou? :waiting


----------



## RapShepard

Good move on getting TNT. Did they announce the time slot and a cheaper pay option for Double or Nothing?


----------



## Chan Hung

AEW on TNT said:


>


Damn...u seriously gave me a wrassslin boner!!


----------



## utvolzac

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> We don't know what the public will buy into, but we do know they are tuning out of WWE in droves. I think its safe to say people are tired of the old style of wrestling. Heel authority figures, underdog faces, contract signings, starting every show with the same shitty promos, cringeworthy humor attempts and unwanted celebrity involvement.
> 
> Its time for a new format in wrestling. Will it pan out for AEW? Nobody knows. But at least they have the balls to try something completely new.


People are tuning out of WWE because they force feed bland generic characters with no personality/charisma cutting boring scripted promos.

Larger than life characters with mic skills have always been the draw in wrestling.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> We don't know what the public will buy into, but we do know they are tuning out of WWE in droves.


This right here. Conventional wisdom doesn't sound so wise anymore. Some of yall are still talking about "trends" that existed 30 and 40 years ago, the landscape has changed. The fact of the matter is that wrestling has never had a major network show that was formatted like actual sports competition. People can talk out their ass about what does or doesn't work but in reality, nobody knows. We saw what happened to Lucha Underground, which emphasized the entertainment in sports entertainment. And I liked that show, but it's gone now. 

It's hard predicting what will or won't catch fire on television. But one thing is for sure - start by throwing out the rulebook


----------



## Jman55

RapShepard said:


> Good move on getting TNT. Did they announce the time slot and a cheaper pay option for Double or Nothing?


Not seen anything about the time slot but in terms of Double or Nothing for Americans there is B/R live apparently which is a monthly subscription of $9.99 (and maybe a little more though I'm not American so my knowledge of how that streaming service works in general is barely existant)

And here in the UK it seems to just be a PPV but said PPV is only £15 which is pretty damn reasonable in my personal opinion.


----------



## Chan Hung

prosperwithdeen said:


> xxQueenOfXtremexx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This stage set already looks better than RAW's and Smackdowns.
Click to expand...

That's a very nice set


----------



## RapShepard

Jman55 said:


> Not seen anything about the time slot but in terms of Double or Nothing for Americans there is B/R live apparently which is a monthly subscription of $9.99 (and maybe a little more though I'm not American so my knowledge of how that streaming service works in general is barely existant)
> 
> 
> 
> And here in the UK it seems to just be a PPV but said PPV is only £15 which is pretty damn reasonable in my personal opinion.


So it will be on B/R live? That $9.99 wouldn't be bad. Anything $30 and under I'm willing to pay for. All In was pretty fun.


----------



## Erik.

BulletClubFangirl said:


> What do you guys expect their debut rating to be? Don't wanna get my hopes up but imagine if they popped a 3.0!


They won't beat Raw that week, in my view.

Not should we care if they do or don't. 

A wrestling alternative is finally here.


----------



## roadkill_

"Me and my friend Mark, we're gonna change the channel" - Paul Levesque.

When "you'll be back to eat more of our dogshit" comes back to bite you in the ass.:lelbrock:russo


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

It'll be a big deal if they do but yeah we shouldn't be using WWE as a measuring stick for a new company.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

utvolzac said:


> People are tuning out of WWE because they force feed bland generic characters with no personality/charisma cutting boring scripted promos.
> 
> Larger than life characters with mic skills have always been the draw in wrestling.


Wonderful. You should be excited for All Elite Wrestling. Not only is the roster full of gimmicks and characters but the "real sports" format is actually a superior vehicle for telling interesting stories to modern audiences. Conor and Khabib, Jones and Cormier, Masvidal and Askren, Thug Rose and Pat Barry, the rise and fall of Darren Till to name a few of my favorite ongoing stories in the sports world. A lot more than I can say for any singular wrestling style company. So if you're really excited about characters and stories then AEWs roster and format should both be exciting


----------



## Ham and Egger

Things should be interesting come October! Looking at WWE's falling ratings, I don't think AEW will hover past 1 millions viewers tops.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

RapShepard said:


> Good move on getting TNT. Did they announce the time slot and a cheaper pay option for Double or Nothing?


said prime time on the presser.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

CIMA's coming back to TNT & bringing T-Hawk, El Lindaman & OWE with him.

Today is a good day (Y)


----------



## Beatles123

This is EVERYWHERE on the net right now. people are HYPE.


----------



## shandcraig

Can we watch the press conference anywhere?


----------



## AEW on TNT

You been waiting since 2001, WE HAVE BEEN WAITING


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> Can we watch the press conference anywhere?


I've looked, nothing yet. I assume the next RTDON will have something.


----------



## roadkill_

Warner and Turner have some surprise artillery lined up for the debut show in October. I just can't see corporate bean counters not demanding at least one major name.

Final quarter hour...

BAH GAWD THAT'S.... THAT'S PHIL!

:bahgawd

Innernet will lose its shit.


----------



## Vic

utvolzac said:


> People are tuning out of WWE because they force feed bland generic characters with no personality/charisma cutting boring scripted promos
> 
> Larger than life characters with mic skills have always been the draw in wrestling.


Not even remotely true. There’s more characters for better or worse in today’s WWE than there have been in several years. Half the fucking show is promos so again not true. In fact it’s part of why RAW is suffering. No one wants to see geeks like Steph and her dickhead husband opening the show almost every week. Most of those “larger than life characters” could also work a half decent match. You have to have some of everything for people to give a shit. Tons of guys who can talk still get tuned out because when it comes time to working a match they can’t do shit. Why do we care? Most people don’t and it shows. Even with his poor mic work Roman still got people interested because he was a half decent worker both in the ring AND as a character no one has ever got by as a believable top guy just by talking that’s beyond false.


----------



## Beatles123

roadkill_ said:


> Warner and Turner have some surprise artillery lined up for the debut show in October. I just can't see corporate bean counters not demanding at least one major name.
> 
> Final quarter hour...
> 
> BAH GAWD THAT'S.... THAT'S PHIL!
> 
> :bahgawd
> 
> Innernet will lose its shit.


Punk would definately come back now. Probably as a color commentator?


----------



## RapShepard

Beatles123 said:


> Punk would definately come back now. Probably as a color commentator?


I think he's still under contract with the UFC, Dana would have to let him I think.


----------



## Chan Hung

With the possibility of Dean Ambrose and CM Punk answering the doors to aew this my friends is looking like a great way to close 2019


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

roadkill_ said:


> Warner and Turner have some surprise artillery lined up for the debut show in October. I just can't see corporate bean counters not demanding at least one major name.
> 
> Final quarter hour...
> 
> BAH GAWD THAT'S.... THAT'S PHIL!
> 
> :bahgawd
> 
> Innernet will lose its shit.


Mox at DoN, Hager at one of the PPVs after that, and then Punk at the first live show on TNT is my guess for big signings they have in the works or have already made.


----------



## Erik.

Highly doubt Moxley will be at DoN.

Here to be surprised though. AEW don't strike me as a company that will ruin surprises for the sake of a pop.


----------



## God Movement

Chan Hung said:


> That's a very nice set


Looks like wrestling.

I'll definitely be checking AEW out once it starts airing on TV.


----------



## sbuch

Damn I know the rumors seemed legit but the real announcement is something completely different. Exciting times in wrestling


----------



## God Movement

Vince never should have let Cody go. Damn. Hopefully this will force WWE to step their game up, but I very much doubt Vince will be taking them seriously. Until it's too late.


----------



## Seafort

Erik. said:


> BulletClubFangirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys expect their debut rating to be? Don't wanna get my hopes up but imagine if they popped a 3.0!
> 
> 
> 
> They won't beat Raw that week, in my view.
> 
> Not should we care if they do or don't.
> 
> A wrestling alternative is finally here.
Click to expand...

I think that they hit 1.7M and settle to 1.3-1.5 in the weeks to come


----------



## God Movement

BulletClubFangirl said:


> What do you guys expect their debut rating to be? Don't wanna get my hopes up but imagine if they popped a 3.0!


If they did, alarm bells would go off in Vince's head. In this climate, that's a huge rating. He'd probably hit the panic button.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

All I want is for ratings to be good enough for them to be on again next week. Anything over that is gravy. I don't care about beating WWE, though that would be a very cool side story. I just want a watchable alternative that's good enough for TNT to keep around for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Boldgerg

So, who's going to be the first "big name" to jump ship from WWE to AEW?

Reigns? Lesnar? Cena? Styles? Rollins? Cena even? In the next two years I'd bet on at least one of them being in AEW.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

God Movement said:


> Vince never should have let Cody go. Damn. Hopefully this will force WWE to step their game up, but I very much doubt Vince will be taking them seriously. Until it's too late.


There was no way he could have known Cody was capable of putting all this together. If someone would have predicted this 2 years ago they would have been laughed off the site. It all sounds like fanfiction that has become reality.


----------



## God Movement

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> There was no way he could have known Cody was capable of putting all this together. If someone would have predicted this 2 years ago they would have been laughed off the site. It all sounds like fanfiction that has become reality.


I'm sure he thought Cody would just be another Ted DiBiase Jr. But obviously Cody's passion and ambition for wrestling was far more real than anyone could have imagined. Dusty would be proud.


----------



## AEW on TNT

the parallels to 1995 are uncanny lol

complete with half empty arena RAW's


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Oh yeah, and just one more time I want to hear JR yell 'Bah gawwd, he's broken in half!'


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Boldgerg said:


> So, who's going to be the first "big name" to jump ship from WWE to AEW?
> 
> Reigns? Lesnar? Cena? Styles? Rollins? Cena even? In the next two years I'd bet on at least one of them being in AEW.


Jericho was the first and Mox will be the 2nd. But out of people still in the company I'll say Joe. He can't be happy at all with how they're booking him.

Cena is a company man. Reigns, Rollins and Styles have no reason to leave. Brock would leave in a heartbeat if they offered more money.


----------



## Beatles123

I think AEW/The Elite owe a lot to Cody. He's become his own man!


----------



## AEW on TNT




----------



## Death Rider

Donnie said:


> He'd be a wizard at using pins and sewing needles
> 
> Jimmy vs mega on TNT :banderas


I can't wait for this T-Shirt company to make it's debut :banderas

That match and so many more :banderas. Fuck it I am hyped. Now get your boy out of WWE and into the promised land.


----------



## Chan Hung

God Movement said:


> Vince never should have let Cody go. Damn. Hopefully this will force WWE to step their game up, but I very much doubt Vince will be taking them seriously. Until it's too late.


 letting cody go was there biggest mistake in longest time


----------



## Chan Hung

Beatles123 said:


> I think AEW/The Elite owe a lot to Cody. He's become his own man!


 yes he has elevated his standing and thank YOU cody for pushing for an alternative for us "wrestling" fans!!!


----------



## TripleG

The sports like presentation intrigues me as it is a direction I've wanted more of for years. 

If done right, it won't take the place of stories, but rather add to it by providing additional context to make sense of why certain people get title shots, show guys moving up the ladder, and using the numbers to explain advantages certain wrestlers have over others.


----------



## V-Trigger

Game changer.


----------



## SparrowPrime

It's been 5 hours now. Can we please get our sub section. This thread is getting huge!!!


----------



## Beatles123

Truly and honestly? This is the most excited i've been for wrestling since Punk walked out of Money In The Bank. :lenny


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

TripleG said:


> The sports like presentation intrigues me as it is a direction I've wanted more of for years.
> 
> If done right, it won't take the place of stories, but rather add to it by providing additional context to make sense of why certain people get title shots, show guys moving up the ladder, and using the numbers to explain advantages certain wrestlers have over others.


It might be too complicated for the modern WWE marks that only know "LOLCENAWINS"


----------



## AEW on TNT

AEW new sub section needs to happen


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Hope they make WWE burn lol.


----------



## Beatles123

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> It might be too complicated for the modern WWE marks that only know "LOLCENAWINS"


Yes, but if a running talley is kept on it, at least a loss doesn't have to equal a burial and a win doesn't have to mean someone's getting hot shotted to the moon. :quite


----------



## patpat

Jedah said:


> I think some people are getting a bit rattled about the "analytics" part of things. It sounds like they're emphasizing high octane in ring action which is fine, but not enough. They need characters and dramatic elements.
> 
> But I think Cody understands that, which is why he's doing the match with Dustin.
> 
> Let's see how they put the puzzle together.


 people are misunderstanding it, it wont be the center of anything. They'll be additional details but that could be useful. For examples if by the states we know that Kenny and let's say X fought 4 times , Kenny won 3 times after a very hard battle and ONLy the one winged angel allowed him to Win it. Then you will have a match with Kenny trying his hardest to hit the One winged angel because he knows against this X opponent , it's his only and sole way to win. Can you see all the anticipation and in ring psychology you just get ONLY from that? All the fans will be watching thinking Kenny has to hit the one winged angel to win. It makes everything much more exciting and interesting. It's not just a way to throw statistics for no reason, it's a way to build the matches , facilitate psychology and at the same time give it a sport feeling. Basically the stats will be the way to cover the lack of "real" competition by making a match much more tensed. Also just look at their roster , it's full of super charismatic guys with gimmicks , omega Jericho private party the lucha bros , kylie Rae where isnt a single wrestler who is just a generic "bland" guy. And the fact that they have freedom over their character just means they can actually create their own gimmick. There will be storylines, it's the point of the whole thing. Adding storylines to the whole sport feel wl make it awesome. Storylines doesnt mean soap opera shit. Stone cold vs Vince isnt soap opera crap, its the story of a badass giving the middle finger to his boss and an inspiration, same with nxt , they also have storylines with strong characters but it's not a soap opera. 
Also I think people are confusing Competirive and sport like with "workrate" and "flippy shit" it's the contrary! It will be Hard hitting, which means the flippy things , at least in the main event will be reduced to the very minimum. Look NJPW , they also have a sport oriented and athleticism based product , but you barely see anyone on the main event scene doing any flip, even when they can do it they dont. They make it look brutal and hard hitting to emphasize the big fight feeling. And THEN from time to time, one big spot happens and everyone knows shit is going over. When omega does his giant springboard jump , you know he has been pushed to his absolute limits.


----------



## Chan Hung

If Punk and Moxley Join....O..M...G


----------



## AEW on TNT

vince having a stroke RN @ titan Towers


----------



## Chan Hung

AEW on TNT said:


> vince having a stroke RN @ titan Towers


Cant wait for posts about WWE doesnt know AEW exists :heston


----------



## TheGoodCoach

just went through about 25 pages here this morning to catch up, just wanted to say congrats to the guys in here. Ive been following AEWs rise as much as anyone, but some of you here are so damn passionate and invested in AEW and yall are the first people I thought of when I saw the news.

Congratulations and lets hope this doesnt signal complacency, but the beginning of the return to the wrestling industrys return.


----------



## Chan Hung

Beatles123 said:


> Truly and honestly? This is the most excited i've been for wrestling since Punk walked out of Money In The Bank. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/J1vaLXw.png" border="0" alt="" title="Lenny" class="inlineimg" />


Me too...pumped....as...fuck!!!


----------



## God Movement

Chan Hung said:


> letting cody go was there biggest mistake in longest time


Tony Khan didn't create AEW. Vince McMahon did. All because he couldn't treat his own superstars right and book them competently and with respect. Cody pitched idea after idea to Vince and he was shut down. This is Dusty Rhodes' son, if he inherited even a little bit of his talent (it's clear now he has) then he's worth getting behind.

But no, Vince treated him like shit, and Cody was determined not to go out like a punk. This is fucking huge. This is no TNA.


----------



## Jedah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128667944177811457


----------



## AEW on TNT




----------



## laputan machine

I am excited to see if wrestling-centric will get good ratigns in the long term


----------



## AEW on TNT




----------



## patpat

I know someone who will be happy here , cody said in variety that the statistics will like includes the amount of times someone loses to a person his weight and height which means it will be taken into consideration and you wont see a 150cm guy beat a giant 2 meters monster. 
I guess someone like omega could do it , it all depends on how it is booked, being huge has its advantage but also it's bad size, so if a main eventer guy with all the skills can take advantage of the weakness it could give us some very good storytelling. It means maybe they womt insult our intelligence 
That's also why cody said they will have their big dudes but just a few. A big guy is dominating , a main eventer and beat almost everyone, so if you have 5 of them , how are you gonna justify them not running through everyone?! 
I think 3 big guys is enough, kne in the midcard two in the main event card. You give them a good booking , you make them look big, dominant so that when they eventually lose. Everyone is actually like "holy fuck!""""" 
They know what they are doing!


----------



## laputan machine

God Movement said:


> But no, Vince treated him like shit, and Cody was determined not to go out like a punk. This is fucking huge. This is no TNA.


What has TNA got to do with any of this?
Let's see if AEW will even get the same viewership TNA had in its prime (2 million in the US alone).
Let's see if AEW will still exist 17 years from now, like TNA/Impact does.

But kuddos to Cody for having the balls to say no to Vince (and all the money) and try something else (and make even more than ever).


----------



## ElTerrible

Erik. said:


> Theyve just fined a racist 100k instead of just firing him.
> 
> They are already in fear mode.


100k like in 100.000 dollars? I´d make an educated guess that is like 30-50% of his annual salary. That looks like an extortion scheme, not a fine. Could probably challenge that in court and win.


----------



## Erik.

ElTerrible said:


> 100k like in 100.000 dollars? I´d make an educated guess that is like 30-50% of his annual salary. That looks like an extortion scheme, not a fine. Could probably challenge that in court and win.


As in $100,000 yes.

I assume they just deduct a certain amount from his wages every month until its paid off. 

In the past, they'd probably have got rid of him but they know that WWE isn't the be all and end all anymore.


----------



## Chan Hung

A little bit of WCW still lives I feel in AEW....if that makes a little sense


----------



## Vic

Even if AEW averages a million each week the “rasslin doesn’t draw” geeks have no legs to stand on with WWE getting closer to that every week and no one else in the biz getting those ratings clearly a million pro wrestling fans want a pro wrestling company on the air so they still lose :draper2, I mean they’re wrong regardless but “in your face now fuck off” material is always fun.


----------



## Beatles123

Chan Hung said:


> A little bit of WCW still lives I feel in AEW....if that makes a little sense


Definitely. Dusty is happy right now!


----------



## What A Maneuver

I think the #1 thing I want out of AEW is heated, personal, vicious feuds with intense promos that result in good matches. I miss that shit so much.


----------



## utvolzac

Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> Wonderful. You should be excited for All Elite Wrestling. Not only is the roster full of gimmicks and characters but the "real sports" format is actually a superior vehicle for telling interesting stories to modern audiences. Conor and Khabib, Jones and Cormier, Masvidal and Askren, Thug Rose and Pat Barry, the rise and fall of Darren Till to name a few of my favorite ongoing stories in the sports world. A lot more than I can say for any singular wrestling style company. So if you're really excited about characters and stories then AEWs roster and format should both be exciting


No thanks. AEW may have personalities but they are geeks. I’ve never found Cody & Omega even remotely interesting and the Bucks are the poster boys for skinny fat vanilla midget indy flippy shit. Zero interest in watching Joey Ryan play with his dick. Jericho is the only person on their roster that I’d care about but he’s 48 years old.

As for treating pro wrestling as a “real sport”, it’ll never work because as you mentioned, if people want to watch a real fight they’ll watch MMA.


----------



## Chan Hung

utvolzac said:


> Communist Anti-capitalist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful. You should be excited for All Elite Wrestling. Not only is the roster full of gimmicks and characters but the "real sports" format is actually a superior vehicle for telling interesting stories to modern audiences. Conor and Khabib, Jones and Cormier, Masvidal and Askren, Thug Rose and Pat Barry, the rise and fall of Darren Till to name a few of my favorite ongoing stories in the sports world. A lot more than I can say for any singular wrestling style company. So if you're really excited about characters and stories then AEWs roster and format should both be exciting
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks. AEW may have personalities but they are geeks. I’ve never found Cody & Omega even remotely interesting and the Bucks are the poster boys for skinny fat godly wrestler indy flippy shit. Zero interest in watching Joey Ryan play with his dick. Jericho is the only person on their roster that I’d care about but he’s 48 years old.
> 
> As for treating pro wrestling as a “real sport”, it’ll never work because as you mentioned, if people want to watch a real fight they’ll watch MMA.
Click to expand...

I dont think the flippy shit will be the main thing that attracts people...itll be good storylines, good promos, good continuation, etc...


----------



## Isuzu

utvolzac said:


> No thanks. AEW may have personalities but they are geeks. I’ve never found Cody & Omega even remotely interesting and the Bucks are the poster boys for skinny fat vanilla midget indy flippy shit. Zero interest in watching Joey Ryan play with his dick. Jericho is the only person on their roster that I’d care about but he’s 48 years old.
> 
> As for treating pro wrestling as a “real sport”, it’ll never work because as you mentioned, if people want to watch a real fight they’ll watch MMA.


Also, if you've seen a Kenny Omega match or for that matter any of the AEW guys then you'e seen them all. 30-45 minute matches with the last 15 minutes of false finishes and kicking out of finishers. Internet crowd and Dave Meltzer creams their pants over this.

What remains to be seen if they will change it up and go a different route or will they just be NJPW lite.


----------



## Vic

utvolzac said:


> No thanks. AEW may have personalities but they are geeks. I’ve never found Cody & Omega even remotely interesting and the Bucks are the poster boys for skinny fat vanilla midget indy flippy shit. Zero interest in watching Joey Ryan play with his dick. Jericho is the only person on their roster that I’d care about but he’s 48 years old.
> 
> As for treating pro wrestling as a “real sport”, it’ll never work because as you mentioned, if people want to watch a real fight they’ll watch MMA.


Then why are you here? Clearly you’re not interested and are adding nothing to the discussion quit wasting your time and go watch WWE.


----------



## utvolzac

Vic said:


> Not even remotely true. There’s more characters for better or worse in today’s WWE than there have been in several years. Half the fucking show is promos so again not true. In fact it’s part of why RAW is suffering. No one wants to see geeks like Steph and her dickhead husband opening the show almost every week. Most of those “larger than life characters” could also work a half decent match. You have to have some of everything for people to give a shit. Tons of guys who can talk still get tuned out because when it comes time to working a match they can’t do shit. Why do we care? Most people don’t and it shows. Even with his poor mic work Roman still got people interested because he was a half decent worker both in the ring AND as a character no one has ever got by as a believable top guy just by talking that’s beyond false.


The most over people of all time are Hogan, Warrior, Flair, Stone Cold, Rock and nobody would accuse them of being work rate guys. They were over cause of charisma, look and promos.

Guys like Reigns, Rollins, Styles etc wouldn’t know charisma if it slapped them in the face. WWE is a bunch of generic bland personalities cutting the same scripted promo week after week. Which is why ratings are in the tank.

Work rate has never drawn a goddamn dime outside of the hardcore wrestling fans. Otherwise Cesaro would be Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Beatles123

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think the flippy shit will be the main thing that attracts people...itll be good storylines, good promos, good continuation, etc...


Don't encourage them, man. If they wanted to look at AEW fairly they would be acting like it and realizing the well-rounded roster they have in stead of using out of date talking points that have been the bane of wrestling for years.


----------



## laputan machine

Vic said:


> Even if AEW averages a million each week the “rasslin doesn’t draw” geeks have no legs to stand on with WWE getting closer to that every week and no one else in the biz getting those ratings clearly a million pro wrestling fans want a pro wrestling company on the air so they still lose :draper2, I mean they’re wrong regardless but “in your face now fuck off” material is always fun.


Does WWE have intriguing storylines though?
Or just bad stories with some decent (and some boring) "rasslin"?


----------



## Vic

laputan machine said:


> Does WWE have intriguing storylines though?
> Or just bad stories with some decent (and some boring) "rasslin"?


Definitely the latter.



utvolzac said:


> The most over people of all time are Hogan, Warrior, Flair, Stone Cold, Rock and nobody would accuse them of being work rate guys. They were over cause of charisma, look and promos.
> 
> Work rate has never drawn a goddamn dime outside of the hardcore wrestling fans. Otherwise Cesaro would be Hulk Hogan.


What absolute fuck :lmao? Legit every single one of those guys are regarded as some of the best workers in the entire fucking industry, especially Austin pre-injury. Stop posting son, you’re done for the day.


----------



## What A Maneuver

I'm just excited to care about wrestling again. I mean, my own damn avatar is blonde streak Rollins. That's the last time I cared. I never even changed it since then.

If Punk and Mox join, I have no reason to ever go back to WWE tbh. Punk is, and always has been, my number 1 guy and it kills me his last wrestling match was on Smackdown against freaking Billy Gunn. Give me Punk vs Omega.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Interesting times

I just watched Avengers Endgame, a 3 hour PG movie that tied in heart, action, decade long stories, intricacies and much more - from over 20 movies in 10 years

If AEW can copy just 15% of that, I’ll be happy


----------



## utvolzac

Vic said:


> Definitely the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> What absolute fuck :lmao? Legit every single one of those guys are regarded as some of the best workers in the entire fucking industry, especially Austin pre-injury. Stop posting son, you’re done for the day.


Your joking right. Warrior and Hogan knew less than 10 moves combined.

Flair, Stone Cold and Rock were great at telling a story and getting you invested the match, but if any of them came into the business today without their charisma/promo skills and were being judged solely on the move sets this crowd would shit all over them.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

laputan machine said:


> Does WWE have intriguing storylines though?
> Or just bad stories with some decent (and some boring) "rasslin"?


One of the biggest test that AEW is going to face is the armchair booking of people in 2019.

Putting on a weekly show, and keeping the talent, and fans happy is not easy to do this day and age, people have fantasy booked tons in this thread, and some of the ideas are good, others.... not so much.

It will be interesting to see how their stories come off to people, and how many weeks people give them to pay some things off


----------



## Beatles123

utvolzac said:


> Your joking right. Warrior and Hogan knew less than 10 moves combined.
> 
> Flair, Stone Cold and Rock were great at telling a story and getting you invested the match, but if any of them came into the business today without their charisma/promo skills and were being judged solely on the move sets this crowd would call shit all over them.


Hogan would not work today. The audience was ignorant back then. Back when a punch and going "SHA!!!" for 15 minutes was considered exciting.

Besides, if you want characters, Hangman in particular as well as Darby Allen have great ones and that's just the two of them. Don't fault the roster for your inability to give things a chance.


----------



## Laughable Chimp

Vic said:


> Definitely the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> What absolute fuck :lmao? Legit every single one of those guys are regarded as some of the best workers in the entire fucking industry, especially Austin pre-injury. Stop posting son, you’re done for the day.


Eh, I wouldn't really say they're considered some of the best workers in the industry, especially Warrior. Hogan is often lambasted of not being the best in ring worker to the point that Hogan fans have to refer to his work in Japan to show that he could in fact work. Pre-injury Austin is a bit irrelevant imo since most of his run on top he spent after the injury and Rock as charismatic as he was, is and never was considered a top tier in ring worker.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128708826658635776


----------



## Laughable Chimp

utvolzac said:


> Your joking right. Warrior and Hogan knew less than 10 moves combined.
> 
> Flair, Stone Cold and Rock were great at telling a story and getting you invested the match, but if any of them came into the business today without their charisma/promo skills and were being judged solely on the move sets this crowd would shit all over them.


So why are you referring to these guys as industry standards and as stars then? You just defeated your own point.

You're trying to claim work wate doesn't draw, referring to guys who got over without work rate but you're simultaneously claiming that these guys wouldn't get over in the modern day because of their lack of work rate. So obviously work rate must be important then.

Edit: Oh my bad, I missed the "without their charisma/promo skills" part.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*To think all of this started when Vince was treating Cody Rhodes like shit and now in this age is biting the old man in the ass. I can't say I feel sorry for Vince. Cause I don't and I don't give second chances to anyone but my family. However, I am going to watch the first show on TNT just like the pay per view soon. I am a AEW huge supporter and I will grab my hot dogs, with ketchup, fries, and a drink to enjoy the show. To the fan boys that says AEW has no effect on WWE's shows. Well, look in the mirror and know the reality. It already has. *_:y2j:hunter


----------



## utvolzac

Laughable Chimp said:


> So why are you referring to these guys as industry standards and as stars then? You just defeated your own point.
> 
> You're trying to claim work wate doesn't draw, referring to guys who got over without work rate but you're simultaneously claiming that these guys wouldn't get over in the modern day because of their lack of work rate. So obviously work rate must be important then.


That’s not what I said. You claimed they were good workers, I was pointing out that they’d be failures today if they were just workrate guys.

All of them would still be mega over today because of their charisma/promos. It’s whats lacking today and the #1 reason ratings are in the tank.


----------



## Yato

AEW being on TNT is great news. AEW is one of the few things in wrestling I've been genuinely excited for recently.


----------



## DJ Punk

utvolzac said:


> Zero interest in watching Joey Ryan play with his dick.


Ah fuck, did AEW sign him? If they want to represent wrestling in a new light and gain a new audience, they probably shouldn't have this dude's weird ass indy gimmick personality on their show. Not a smart move imo.


----------



## Beatles123

MoxleyMoxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128708826658635776


But a subscription is 9.99, so :shrug

Oh well! Still an exciting time!










If Uncle Ted appears as a special treat at DoN :banderas


----------



## Vic

utvolzac said:


> That’s not what I said. You claimed they were good workers, I was pointing out that they’d be failures today if they were just workrate guys.
> 
> All of them would still be mega over today because of their charisma/promos. It’s whats lacking today and the #1 reason ratings are in the tank.


Wrong, half the roster can wake up the crowd and the company is still shit. To say “lack of charisma” is number one is lunacy. There’s a huge list of factors charisma is hardly one of them.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

DDP Thinks AEW Is Great for Wrestling and the Talent


> His thoughts on AEW: “I don’t know because WWE is the juggernaut. But AEW is doing something completely different. WWE is rated G and is for families. [AEW] is not aiming for that, they are aiming for an older market, really… Cody’s like my nephew, but I think it’s great for wrestling in general and it’s definitely great for wrestlers. In sports entertainment, when there is one dominant force and nothing else, you don’t have to work as hard. Coke and Pepsi exploded because they were going against each other. Competition makes things better and I’m excited for the boys.”


Source: https://411mania.com/wrestling/ddp-aew-great-business-wrestlers/


----------



## Beatles123

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> DDP Thinks AEW Is Great for Wrestling and the Talent
> 
> Source: https://411mania.com/wrestling/ddp-aew-great-business-wrestlers/


Diamond Dimes Page is a saint! Hope he can be an agent for them. :lenny


----------



## roadkill_

God Movement said:


> Vince never should have let Cody go. Damn. Hopefully this will force WWE to step their game up, but I very much doubt Vince will be taking them seriously. Until it's too late.


This was going to happen with or without Cody. Two simple reasons: Cord cutting is out of control and live TV is a way of slowing it down. Second, WWE created this problem. It's like having the only restaurant in town and serving shit on a plate. Sooner or later, someone is funding a new restaurant even if they know nothing about food, simply because it's a good investment.


----------



## Laughable Chimp

utvolzac said:


> That’s not what I said. You claimed they were good workers, I was pointing out that they’d be failures today if they were just workrate guys.
> 
> All of them would still be mega over today because of their charisma/promos. It’s whats lacking today and the #1 reason ratings are in the tank.


Depends on how they're handled though. 

Hogan with his old 80s character I can't imagine ever working in modern pro wrestling. But I also can't imagine a modern day young Hogan.

Warrior would be a Mojo Rawley.

Austin's Stone Cold gimmick would get him over, but due to restrictions in the modern day, he would still be far away from the star he was.

Rock could be really good or just meh. He'd probably debut with the Rocky Maivia gimmick and there's a higher chance he just sticks with it achieving moderate success. If he somehow turned into The Rock that we know and love, he'd get over.

Flair, yeah he'd get over.

But I don't see any one of them being mega over tbh. Not the type of over that gets casuals pouring in.


----------



## HankHill_85

I'm hoping for some kind of TV deal so that we Canadians can watch the show in the fall.

Still trying to figure out how to watch Double or Nothing.


----------



## Vic

Yeah really Vince pissing off Cody only expedited this. Khan had apparently been interested in this for years, don’t forget rumors of AEW began in like 2017-2018. Also if it hasn’t been done already can someone do a gif of the Khan scene from Star Trek but with Vince’s face :lol?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Beatles123 said:


> Diamond Dimes Page is a saint! Hope he can be an agent for them. :lenny


I also hope that DDP becomes a agent because he would make a good one. :lenny


----------



## TheGoodCoach

Beatles123 said:


> But a subscription is 9.99, so :shrug
> 
> Oh well! Still an exciting time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Uncle Ted appears as a special treat at DoN :banderas


but if im understanding correct, the B/R Live 9.99 month subscription would only give you access to the pre show? 

why wouldn't you just buy the 9.99 and cancel after the show?


----------



## FaceTime Heel

utvolzac said:


> No thanks. AEW may have personalities but they are geeks. I’ve never found Cody & Omega even remotely interesting and the Bucks are the poster boys for skinny fat vanilla midget indy flippy shit. Zero interest in watching Joey Ryan play with his dick. Jericho is the only person on their roster that I’d care about but he’s 48 years old.
> 
> As for treating pro wrestling as a “real sport”, it’ll never work because as you mentioned, if people want to watch a real fight they’ll watch MMA.


So why are you even in here? Honest question. 

If it's something that you won't enjoy then why waste your time with folks who are trying to enjoy a new product?


----------



## Erik.

HankHill_85 said:


> I'm hoping for some kind of TV deal so that we Canadians can watch the show in the fall.
> 
> Still trying to figure out how to watch Double or Nothing.


It's on FITE TV outside of the US.


----------



## Laughable Chimp

roadkill_ said:


> This was going to happen with or without Cody. Two simple reasons: Cord cutting is out of control and live TV is a way of slowing it down. Second, WWE created this problem. It's like having the only restaurant in town and serving shit on a plate. Sooner or later, someone is funding a new restaurant even if they know nothing about food, simply because it's a good investment.


Thing with a restaurant is that they're far less costly to start up than you know, starting a massive wrestling promotion to compete with the industry leaders. Monopolies get to keep their monopolies due to high market entry costs, if you're a guy with the kind of money that could compete with that, you're far more likely to just not bother and invest your money in other avenues then fucking pro wrestling of all things.

Which is why The Khans coming along, being willing to put in so much money into this is practically a goddamn miracle.


----------



## roadkill_

Dave says TNT will be happy with 400k viewers 'to start with'.

Doable.


----------



## Jman55

HankHill_85 said:


> I'm hoping for some kind of TV deal so that we Canadians can watch the show in the fall.
> 
> Still trying to figure out how to watch Double or Nothing.


The B/R live tweet posted earlier in this thread said it's available on there in Canada as well (price is looking damn steep though makes me glad I'm British)


----------



## FaceTime Heel

roadkill_ said:


> Dave says TNT will be happy with 400k viewers 'to start with'.
> 
> Doable.


That seems like a realistic and attainable mark.


----------



## Erik.

roadkill_ said:


> Dave says TNT will be happy with 400k viewers 'to start with'.
> 
> Doable.


I think that's doable. 

Alot of first week viewers will be there through intrigue. Those numbers will die down after a few weeks. So hopefully they can start off their opening month with a bang and really go from there.

Theyve got nearly 4 and a half months to write some pretty cool shit for the rest of the year on television.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

utvolzac said:


> Your joking right. Warrior and Hogan knew less than 10 moves combined.
> 
> Flair, Stone Cold and Rock were great at telling a story and getting you invested the match, but if any of them came into the business today without their charisma/promo skills and were being judged solely on the move sets this crowd would shit all over them.


I love Hogan and Rock. They would get absolutely shit on if they started their careers today. Especially Hogan. He was already getting booed in the early-mid 90s which is what led to him turning heel in the first place and that was during a time when fans still accepted goody two shoes babyfaces. Imagine what kind of reactions the Hulkamania character would get starting out in 2019.

If Rock started out today his promos would have to be toned down so much that he would end up saying shit like "baloney fudge and mustard" just like Cena was reduced to.

The character 'Stone Cold' wouldn't fly in 2019 for a publicly traded family friendly company.

Flair would be huge today. His character is timeless.

Now in a company like AEW that is going to allow creative freedom all of those guys would get over huge. In today's WWE they wouldn't have a chance because it is no longer setup to create new mega stars. It doesn't matter how much charisma and raw talent you have there is always a ceiling and that ceiling is Vince.


----------



## Beatles123

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128727588656934912
WHO'RE THE GEEKS NOW, FUCKERS?! :delrio

:heston This day is AMAZING!


----------



## roadkill_

Erik. said:


> I think that's doable.
> 
> Alot of first week viewers will be there through intrigue. Those numbers will die down after a few weeks. So hopefully they can start off their opening month with a bang and really go from there.
> 
> Theyve got nearly 4 and a half months to write some pretty cool shit for the rest of the year on television.


To be honest, if they can't get 400k there's going to actually be something seriously wrong. Dixie Carter's shit show got those numbers on that backwater channel.


----------



## patpat

Beatles123 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128727588656934912
> WHO'RE THE GEEKS NOW, FUCKERS?!
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/m2XjBg7.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Heston" class="inlineimg" /> This day is AMAZING!


 kenny tho :lol 
That guy :lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

roadkill_ said:


> Dave says TNT will be happy with 400k viewers 'to start with'.
> 
> Doable.


It's nice to know that they don't have unrealistic expectations. I think they'll surpass 400k fairly easily.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

If it is to be catered toward a more mature audience then that would also be huge. I'm def in the TV-14 camp and want an edgier product.


----------



## Isuzu

roadkill_ said:


> To be honest, if they can't get 400k there's going to actually be something seriously wrong. Dixie Carter's shit show got those numbers on that backwater channel.


Dixie Carter had Hogan, Flair, Angle, Mick Foley etc... AEW has pretty much Zero name recognition outside the indy wrestling scene.


----------



## roadkill_

One of the January rumors (which was right about Turner) claimed that Turner was giving them three years to find their sea legs. Which sounds smart, but then again, Turner is an old company and they know what they're doing. They know you can't turn the screws on a venture like this 7 months in.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Isuzu said:


> Dixie Carter had Hogan, Flair, Angle, Mick Foley etc... AEW has pretty much Zero name recognition outside the indy wrestling scene.


They were drawing well over 400k before those guys signed.

Impact was still drawing around 300k-400k on that Destination whatever channel for awhile.

It is a very easy number to draw.


----------



## Jonhern

MoxleyMoxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128708826658635776


That's pretty steep,especially if the point is trying to get people to use the service. Might as well just order on cable and not have to potentially deal with streaming issues. Ill be there live but my brother was going to order the ppv, not sure if he still will unless he gets some friends to split the cost.


----------



## roadkill_

Isuzu said:


> Dixie Carter had Hogan, Flair, Angle, Mick Foley etc... AEW has pretty much Zero name recognition outside the indy wrestling scene.


Carter didn't have those names on Pop TV. She was running a train wreck that surpassed (now and again) 400k.

This is Turner., it rivals (or perhaps even edges out) USA. And they know what they're doing, even if many of the old 1990's hands are retired.


----------



## rbl85

Isuzu said:


> Dixie Carter had Hogan, Flair, Angle, Mick Foley etc... AEW has pretty much Zero name recognition outside the indy wrestling scene.


Why are you on this thread ?


----------



## Isuzu

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> They were drawing well over 400k before those guys signed.
> 
> Impact was still drawing around 300k-400k on that Destination whatever channel for awhile.
> 
> It is a very easy number to draw.


They would basically need to steal viewers from Impact and ROH, and frame it as AEW is the only alternative to WWE. Maybe ROH and Impact viewers will be persuaded to now invest time in watching AEW.


----------



## Isuzu

rbl85 said:


> Why are you on this thread ?


Oh, only kool-aid drinkers allowed to post here? Sorry AEW will get 10 million viewers on the first episode!! yeah!!


----------



## Beatles123

Isuzu said:


> Dixie Carter had Hogan, Flair, Angle, Mick Foley etc... AEW has pretty much Zero name recognition outside the indy wrestling scene.


Yes. Hogan, Flair, ETC who nobody wanted to see in the current year and offered NOTHING.


These guys however are something new.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Isuzu said:


> They would basically eed to steal viewers from Impact and ROH and frame it as AEW is the only alternative to WWE. Maybe ROH and Impact viewers will be persuaded to now invest time in watching AEW.


They wouldn't have to steal them. People who watch Impact and ROH are pretty much the wrestling fans who can't get enough wrestling and watch any wrestling they can find.

The challenge for AEW is getting the lapsed WWE fan to give their product a chance.


----------



## Vic

Isuzu said:


> Dixie Carter had Hogan, Flair, Angle, Mick Foley etc... AEW has pretty much Zero name recognition outside the indy wrestling scene.


TNA also had those guys on TV and performing in the ring regularly well past their time. No one gave a fuck about seeing that shit. Also Jericho, Ambrose, Cody, JR, Omega, and even the Bucks are more than enough to get eyes on a startup year one. You’ve lost your damn mind if you think otherwise. “Zero recognition” my ass.


----------



## Erik.

Isuzu said:


> They would basically need to steal viewers from Impact and ROH, and frame it as AEW is the only alternative to WWE. Maybe ROH and Impact viewers will be persuaded to now invest time in watching AEW.


Steal viewers? 

It's fucking wrestling.


----------



## Vic

Isuzu said:


> Oh, only kool-aid drinkers allowed to post here? Sorry AEW will get 10 million viewers on the first episode!! yeah!!


You aren’t adding to the discussion you just look like a tool.


----------



## Isuzu

roadkill_ said:


> One of the January rumors (which was right about Turner) claimed that Turner was giving them three years to find their sea legs. Which sounds smart, but then again, Turner is an old company and they know what they're doing. They know you can't turn the screws on a venture like this 7 months in.


If WWE continues this poor run of terrible tv shows, its not out of the realm to think that if AEW somehow creates larger than life stars that can draw in viewers, then 1 year isnt an unreasonable time frame for them to increase viewership.


----------



## Isuzu

Erik. said:


> Steal viewers?
> 
> It's fucking wrestling.


WCW stole tons of viewers from WWF back in the day and many of them never ever returned to watching WWF.


----------



## rbl85

Isuzu said:


> They would basically need to steal viewers from Impact and ROH, and frame it as AEW is the only alternative to WWE. Maybe ROH and Impact viewers will be persuaded to now invest time in watching AEW.


You know it's not because you watch AEW that you can't Watch impact or ROH


----------



## Chan Hung

Okay will this be on the regular TNT Channel because I see it says TNT Drama so is that separate from the TNT channel I was a little confused


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> They were drawing well over 400k before those guys signed.
> 
> Impact was still drawing around 300k-400k on that Destination whatever channel for awhile.
> 
> It is a very easy number to draw.


It's really easy.

You have to think the core audience is around 250k (what they got on WGN) and they have to have people accidentally watch the product, getting 150k people to do is peanuts honestly..

Ring of Honor probably does more than that now.

Everything matters on the time slot, and the night of the week. I think that Saturday night might be it... just a feeling. I don't think it is Tuesday


----------



## Vic

Isuzu said:


> WCW stole tons of viewers from WWF back in the day and many of them never ever returned to watching WWF.


No one “stole” anything. WWF was shit so people watched the other brand, stop.


----------



## Isuzu

Vic said:


> TNA also had those guys on TV and performing in the ring regularly well past their time. No one gave a fuck about seeing that shit. Also Jericho, Ambrose, Cody, JR, Omega, and even the Bucks are more than enough to get eyes on a startup year one. You’ve lost your damn mind if you think otherwise. “Zero recognition” my ass.


Are you telling me if you walk down the street and ask 10 average people if they know who Kenny Omega or Young Bucks are, what percentage of them would say yes?


----------



## Erik.

If any company has the opportunity to create larger than life stars in the next few years its AEW.

- They have the money to buy any wrestler.
- On a huge television station that rivals RAW
- Creative freedom to the wrestlers.

Plus, it'll be a place where wrestlers who have been told they're not good enough or never given a true chance to go and work hard and show a global audience that they ARE good enough. 

Moxley can be a big one. Held down from his true full potential, never allowed creative freedom yet he could really show WWE what they missed out on. All that built up aggression and frustration channelled into a fresh new product shown to millions.


----------



## Beatles123

Chan Hung said:


> Okay will this be on the regular TNT Channel because I see it says TNT Drama so is that separate from the TNT channel I was a little confused


 Drama is just the ID, like saying incorporated.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Hopefully with this brand and company that they do away with scripted promos and the promos comes from the heart.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Chan Hung said:


> Okay will this be on the regular TNT Channel because I see it says TNT Drama so is that separate from the TNT channel I was a little confused


It's TNT. I have no idea why people keep calling it TNT Drama lol.


----------



## Vic

Isuzu said:


> Are you telling me if you walk down the street and ask 10 average people if they know who Kenny Omega or Young Bucks are, what percentage of them would say yes?


1. You greatly underestimate the power of the internet.

2. Who gives a fuck? Only wrestling fans recognize wrestling people.

Average Joe 69 doesn’t give a fuck about who John Cena. He probably would now due to his non-WWE acting work, but definitely not because he was a wrestler, fuck outta here.


----------



## Erik.

I reckon you you could walk down the street and 10 average people wouldn't even know what WWE is.

Wouldn't surprise me if it's still WWF to them.

Lack of known stars is because WWE refused to create any. Its now a great opportunity for AEW to create some.


----------



## jeffatron

Isuzu said:


> Are you telling me if you walk down the street and ask 10 average people if they know who Kenny Omega or Young Bucks are, what percentage of them would say yes?


About the same amount that would know Roman I'd gather? Maybe a tad less.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Isuzu said:


> Are you telling me if you walk down the street and ask 10 average people if they know who Kenny Omega or Young Bucks are, what percentage of them would say yes?


The same percentage that know who Seth Rollins or Roman Reigns is. None of these guys are mega stars anymore. No one who doesn't follow wrestling has any clue about any modern wrestler that wasn't established 15+ years ago.

AEW wants to create mega stars tho. That's why they're giving wrestlers creative freedom. WWE wants the brand to be the star.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> Okay will this be on the regular TNT Channel because I see it says TNT Drama so is that separate from the TNT channel I was a little confused


 TNT drama IS TNT's main channel.....


----------



## Erik.

Isuzu said:


> WCW stole tons of viewers from WWF back in the day and many of them never ever returned to watching WWF.


Well, that's bollocks. 

Most of those who turned away from WWF once WCW went under were those who never liked it in the first place. Those who were loyal from NWA territory days. 

No such thing as a stolen viewer in wrestling. You'll watch whatever one you like.

WWE and AEW aren't even going to be on at the same time or even the same day ffs. There will be plenty of WWE fans who'll tune into watch AEW on whatever day its on and some of those AEW fans will likely watch Raw or Smackdown.

They are called WRESTLING fans.


----------



## utvolzac

FaceTime Heel said:


> So why are you even in here? Honest question.
> 
> If it's something that you won't enjoy then why waste your time with folks who are trying to enjoy a new product?


I said in a previous post I was just here for the details were on their tv deal. I’m hoping they are successful, so it provides some competition to the WWE and forces them to improve their product.

Side discussions spiraled from there.


----------



## Jonhern

Isuzu said:


> WCW stole tons of viewers from WWF back in the day and many of them never ever returned to watching WWF.


Most wrestling fans actually watched both and would switch back and forth. Plus roh doesn't even have a national timeslot and impact is in no mans land of cable channels, anyone that bothers to seek them out will also tune into aew.


----------



## Chan Hung

Beatles123 said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay will this be on the regular TNT Channel because I see it says TNT Drama so is that separate from the TNT channel I was a little confused
> 
> 
> 
> Drama is just the ID, like saying incorporated.
Click to expand...

Great!!! Main Channel!! :bow


----------



## patpat

Also lol at reddit right now , the amount of negativity there is astonishing. :lol 
From what I remember there wasnt so much saltiness with All in , is it because it was a one off ppv? :lol


----------



## Beatles123

The memes today have been gold! :ha


----------



## Erik.

I'm so glad other talent in other companies realise how good this is for the business (shame some fans can't) and I'm glad everything isn't war war war.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128667804411027457


----------



## utvolzac

Erik. said:


> If any company has the opportunity to create larger than life stars in the next few years its AEW.
> 
> - They have the money to buy any wrestler.
> - On a huge television station that rivals RAW
> - Creative freedom to the wrestlers.
> 
> Plus, it'll be a place where wrestlers who have been told they're not good enough or never given a true chance to go and work hard and show a global audience that they ARE good enough.
> 
> Moxley can be a big one. Held down from his true full potential, never allowed creative freedom yet he could really show WWE what they missed out on. All that built up aggression and frustration channelled into a fresh new product shown to millions.


Lots of assumptions here.

Shad Khan is a billionaire, but there is zero evidence that he’s willing to spend it on an unproven product. Especially given that he’s got more profitable endeavors with his NFL & Soccer franchises. Isn’t it more realistic that he gives his son a flat operating budget than him being the next Ted Turner and trying to outspend Vince?

RoH and TNA had billionaire owners too, but they never invested in them.

As for creative freedom, it’s much easier to do that as an indy company. Game changes now that they are on a network. It’s highly possible that they get stifled creatively when they have network execs, sponsors and twitter mobs to answer to now.

WCW also gave creative control to certain wrestlers and they promptly ran in into the ground. I’d be careful what you wish for with letting the inmates run the asylum.


----------



## Beatles123

utvolzac said:


> Lots of assumptions here.
> 
> Shad Khan is a billionaire, but there is zero evidence that he’s willing to spend it on an unproven product. Especially given that he’s got more profitable endeavors with his NFL & Soccer franchises. Isn’t it more realistic that he gives his son a flat operating budget than him being the next Ted Turner and trying to outspend Vince?
> 
> RoH and TNA had billionaire owners too, but they never invested in them.
> 
> As for creative freedom, it’s much easier to do that as an indy company. Game changes now that they are on a network. It’s highly possible that they get stifled creatively when they have network execs, sponsors and twitter mobs to answer to now.
> 
> WCW also gave creative control to certain wrestlers and they promptly ran in into the ground. I’d be careful what you wish for with letting the inmates run the asylum.


What is it you're trying to do here? You almost sound like you don't want them to be successful unless every tired old 90's philosophy is adhered to.


----------



## Isuzu

Context of #AEWonTNT AEW TV Deal -- *Platform is amazing and this is an unprecedented deal for a start-up. Confirmed from a source on the television side there are no rights fees but as we have been saying here for weeks that should not have been expected. It's being treated like a sports property so production fees are there and a "great" advertising split for AEW*. 

Remember, it took @VinceMcMahon nearly 20 years of producing highly-rated television before he got a somewhat significant rights deal. from Viacom at the turn of the century.The monster deal took over 35 years. TNA/Impact once had Hulk Hogan, Sting and Randy Savage and couldn't get this kind of platform.

It's an amazing deal that those in @AEWrestling are ecstatic about. If it comes across as flat to some that's because they were expecting rights fees due to some shoddy reporting. Right now *#AEW is set up like old #WWE where PPV numbers and advertising will be significant to growth. #WWE remains idiot-proof because of TV deal. *

https://twitter.com/JFMcMullen/status/1128702447231406080


----------



## Erik.

#2 wrestling company and haven't even ran a show.

:lol


----------



## Beatles123

Isuzu said:


> Context of #AEWonTNT AEW TV Deal -- *Platform is amazing and this is an unprecedented deal for a start-up. Confirmed from a source on the television side there are no rights fees but as we have been saying here for weeks that should not have been expected. It's being treated like a sports property so production fees are there and a "great" advertising split for AEW*.
> 
> Remember, it took @VinceMcMahon nearly 20 years of producing highly-rated television before he got a somewhat significant rights deal. from Viacom at the turn of the century.The monster deal took over 35 years. TNA/Impact once had Hulk Hogan, Sting and Randy Savage and couldn't get this kind of platform.
> 
> It's an amazing deal that those in @AEWrestling are ecstatic about. If it comes across as flat to some that's because they were expecting rights fees due to some shoddy reporting. Right now *#AEW is set up like old #WWE where PPV numbers and advertising will be significant to growth. #WWE remains idiot-proof because of TV deal. *
> 
> https://twitter.com/JFMcMullen/status/1128702447231406080


Looks like we'll be having big production value then.


----------



## Sugnid

Looks like the majority of those in the US will be waiting for a torrent of Double or Nothing seeing that no-one’s seemingly not up for paying up $50 for the PPV....


----------



## Isuzu

Beatles123 said:


> Looks like we'll be having big production value then.


They will be relying heavily on PPV buys and the advertisers. Basically, AEW fans need to open up the wallets and pull out the GreenDot Cards tohelp support it.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

This is why having money and the right backing is so critical. The Khans have connections and credibility that made this TV deal possible. TNA had the stars but they were stuck with a taped show on Spike and never had good advertising.


----------



## Beatles123

Sugnid said:


> Looks like the majority of those in the US will be waiting for a torrent of Double or Nothing seeing that no-one’s seemingly not up for paying up $50 for the PPV....


No one is a bit much to say. Most would probably prefer it cheaper but the buyrates should still be okay. :shrug


----------



## Isuzu

Sugnid said:


> Looks like the majority of those in the US will be waiting for a torrent of Double or Nothing seeing that no-one’s seemingly not up for paying up $50 for the PPV....


Problem is, the company per the sources will need to be sustained by fans paying these PP fees. They will need to run quite a few per year to keep it going. How many PPV's are you realistically going to buy at that price range?


----------



## rbl85

Paying 50 dollars every 2-3 months is not that expensive.


----------



## Beatles123

Isuzu said:


> They will be relying heavily on PPV buys and the advertisers. Basically, AEW fans need to open up the wallets and pull out the GreenDot Cards tohelp support it.


Like every company ever?

C'mon, man. I know the PPV price seems high but god damn.


----------



## Isuzu

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> This is why having money and the right backing is so critical. The Khans have connections and credibility that made this TV deal possible. TNA had the stars but they were stuck with a taped show on Spike and never had good advertising.


Dixie Carter had the oil money, isnt she pretty wealthy? How long will the Khan's stomach being in the red when they are relying on PPV buys to sustain this? Really strange that They didn't get rights fees from TNT. Whats TNT worried about?


----------



## Isuzu

Beatles123 said:


> Like every company ever?
> 
> C'mon, man. I know the PPV price seems high but god damn.


How many $50 PPV's can you buy per year?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Erik. said:


> I'm so glad other talent in other companies realise how good this is for the business (shame some fans can't) and I'm glad everything isn't war war war.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128667804411027457


Matt Riddle knows what's up and continues to earn my respect. Nice to see him know that AEW is out there. :bjpenn


----------



## Beatles123

Isuzu said:


> Dixie Carter had the oil money, isnt she pretty wealthy? How long will the Khan's stomach being in the red when they are relying on PPV buys to sustain this? Really strange that They didn't get rights fees from TNT. Whats TNT worried about?


What are YOU worried about? You had no interest in the company anyway. All you've done is speak in purely negative hypotheticals the same as we have on our more optimistic end.


----------



## Isuzu

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Matt Riddle knows what's up and continues to earn my respect. Nice to see him know that AEW is out there. :bjpenn


UH Oh, , Vince will have Matt called up to Raw and join "No Way Jose" on the conga line as punishment for this tweet.


----------



## Erik.

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Matt Riddle knows what's up and continues to earn my respect. Nice to see him know that AEW is out there. :bjpenn


Not surprised.

A lot of the WWE guys and AEW guys have worked with eachother for years and I have no doubt are all friends.

It's such a different generation from past eras. 

This a great thing for wrestling.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Isuzu said:


> UH Oh, , Vince will have Matt called up to Raw and join "No Way Jose" on the conga line as punishment for this tweet.


_*Keep on dreaming of that happening anytime soon. *_:hunter


----------



## rbl85

Isuzu said:


> How many $50 PPV's can you buy per year?


It's not really hard to keep 50 dollars on the side every 2-3 months.


----------



## Isuzu

Beatles123 said:


> What are YOU worried about? You had no interest in the company anyway. All you've done is speak in purely hypotheticals the same as we have on our more optimistic end.


Not worried about anything, i don't have any investments in AEW, arent people allowed to ask why things are the way they are? It's fair to ask Why TNT arent paying for the rights to air the shows? You would think that's the "meat" of having a TV deal?


----------



## McNugget

The $50 price point is curious, but it isn't crazy. All In was $40 on FITE and people weren't really complaining about it. If they're expecting people to pay that monthly, they're crazy, but I'd expect their big shows to be less frequent. $50 3-4 times a year is just fine by me if the content is good.


----------



## Vic

Isuzu said:


> Dixie Carter had the oil money, isnt she pretty wealthy? How long will the Khan's stomach being in the red when they are relying on PPV buys to sustain this? Really strange that They didn't get rights fees from TNT. Whats TNT worried about?


The Carter's stopped giving them money in like 08. It was mostly Spike/Viacom saving their asses. Hence why they were always fucked without Viacom.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

Beatles123 said:


> What are YOU worried about? You had no interest in the company anyway. All you've done is speak in purely negative hypotheticals the same as we have on our more optimistic end.


Even though Isuzu has been a bit over the top, I think the rights fees thing is a good point.

Everyone talks about how they want a competition, well put your money where your mouth is.

Support their sponsors, buy the PPV, try to fill out the arenas... this could be a grass roots effort.

But let's be honest, there is a risk, you can't run Philly, LA, NY, and Chicago every week.

You gotta be able to sell out Fayetteville, NC, and Biloxi, MS every once in awhile too.

I have my reservations about AEW, and I may check it out... I am more interested in what 2020 for them looks like honestly


----------



## utvolzac

Beatles123 said:


> What is it you're trying to do here? You almost sound like you don't want them to be successful unless every tired old 90's philosophy is adhered to.


Your right everything will be wildly successful. Shad Khan will put every penny of his fortune behind it from Day 1. He’ll probably just sell the Jags to upgrade the AEW pyro budget.

The twitter outrage culture will gladly pause their outrage for AEW. They’ll sign Ambrose & Punk to say whatever they want. Joey Ryan can get his dick out on national television. The network and sponsors won’t care, Shad will just pay the FCC fines. 

AEW puts Vince out of business by their 3rd year!!!!

Better?


----------



## patpat

McNugget said:


> The $50 price point is curious, but it isn't crazy. All In was $40 on FITE and people weren't really complaining about it. If they're expecting people to pay that monthly, they're crazy, but I'd expect their big shows to be less frequent. $50 3-4 times a year is just fine by me if the content is good.


 maybe because they dont intend to run 12 meaningless ppv a year? :lol 
Idk man , but I am pretty sure after their 2nd pov if it's some God tier shit people will just stop complaining lol


----------



## SparrowPrime

I never would have thought I'd see Jim Ross broadcasting on a Turner network again after 25 years.

Never say never in this business!!!


----------



## Beatles123

Isuzu said:


> Not worried about anything, i don't have any investments in AEW, arent people allowed to ask why things are the way they are? It's fair to ask Why TNT arent paying for the rights to air the shows? You would think that's the "meat" of having a TV deal?


No one would be opposed to you doing this had you not already shown your negative counter toward most positive views here. A little balance is key sometimes. 

Everyone knows there are challenges the company will face but on the whole, you present them in your posts as reasons NOT to like the company thanks to your tone. The only positive thing i've heard you say was that the presser was well done. 

Overly negative hues are just as toxic as overly positive ones. If you can't find ways to inject a little optimism into this and show you aren't just playing devil's advocate for the sake of it, what are you contributing to the discussion beyond that of seeming like a Scrooge?



utvolzac said:


> Your right everything will be wildly successful. Shad Khan will put every penny of his fortune behind it from Day 1. He’ll probably just sell the Jags to upgrade the AEW pyro budget.
> 
> The twitter outrage culture will gladly pause their outrage for AEW. They’ll sign Ambrose & Punk to say whatever they want. Joey Ryan can get his dick out on national television. The network and sponsors won’t care, Shad will just pay the FCC fines.
> 
> AEW puts Vince out of business by their 3rd year!!!!
> 
> Better?


See above.


----------



## McNugget

patpat said:


> maybe because they dont intend to run 12 meaningless ppv a year? :lol
> Idk man , but I am pretty sure after their 2nd pov if it's some God tier shit people will just stop complaining lol


Yeah, exactly. Make those 3-4 big shows each year matter, make them must-see, and people will pay the money. It's pretty simple, and it worked for literally decades prior to the advent of the WWE Network. It *still* works for UFC and they run shows all the time.


----------



## Taroostyles

So if you sign up for BR live what is the cost? Is it $10 for the service and then $50 for the show? I have no problem shelling out $50 as I feel like I'll get my money's worth but it seems unclear to me.


----------



## Chrome

Damn, slow down on the mentions guys.









But yeah, amazing news. Finally 18 years, rasslin' is back on TNT. :mj2


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

McNugget said:


> Yeah, exactly. Make those 3-4 big shows each year matter, make them must-see, and people will pay the money. It's pretty simple, and it worked for literally decades prior to the advent of the WWE Network. It *still* works for UFC and they run shows all the time.


Making them must see is the key though.

Boxing draws in PPV, UFC draws in PPV.

And let's be honest, you are going to be hard pressed finding people wanting to pay $50 when they can go stream it for free the next (or the same day) or do something else with their life.

WWE sucks, but you still get all their PPV's for $9.99, they give away a free month, and people still try to stream it, they literally can't give wrestlemania away to some people.

UFC is different, you have to keep in mind, restaurants buy those events, because of the mainstream appeal it brings to their restaurant.

the good news is their big shows will draw, they will probably have to do a few small shows to try to break even, and take their 4-5 big shows, and try to milk them for what they can get.


----------



## Beatles123

DMD Mofomagic said:


> Even though Isuzu has been a bit over the top, I think the rights fees thing is a good point.
> 
> Everyone talks about how they want a competition, well put your money where your mouth is.
> 
> Support their sponsors, buy the PPV, try to fill out the arenas... this could be a grass roots effort.
> 
> But let's be honest, there is a risk, you can't run Philly, LA, NY, and Chicago every week.
> 
> You gotta be able to sell out Fayetteville, NC, and Biloxi, MS every once in awhile too.
> 
> I have my reservations about AEW, and I may check it out... I am more interested in what 2020 for them looks like honestly


There us nothing wrong with discussing this issue, of course. Again, as long as one isn't letting their concerns get carried away. I get it, I do. When I was in the Impact section in 2012 trying to tell them disaster was coming, few listened...but I also was positive when I was looking at it from both sides (Which admittedly was harder to do the more Dixie worked my last nerve. That was on me and I regret that.)

There is always a danger that AEW can fall flat on its' face in 4, 5 years time. However, there IS room for trust and excitement too. These people have earned the right to a little trust. Though i'd say the price IS the thing I worry about. Even so, cutting back on the number of PPV's a year will help that, I think.

We shall see. The fun of it will be finding out! :lenny


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

utvolzac said:


> No thanks. AEW may have personalities but they are geeks. I’ve never found Cody & Omega even remotely interesting and the Bucks are the poster boys for skinny fat vanilla midget indy flippy shit. Zero interest in watching Joey Ryan play with his dick. Jericho is the only person on their roster that I’d care about but he’s 48 years old.


"I don't wanna watch AEW cuz it won't have stories or characters!" 

Actually, the roster is quite full of characters and gimmick wrestlers. 

"O-ok. But I still don't like FOUR of them so wah!" 

:draper2



> As for treating pro wrestling as a “real sport”, it’ll never work because as you mentioned, if people want to watch a real fight they’ll watch MMA.


Bad reading comprehension. I said that the "sports format" is more successful at producing stories that people care about. It's not about fighting, it's about stories. You seem pretty ignorant of the fact that MMA promotes fights based on characters and stories as well and that more sports like format and atmosphere is simply more conducive to telling stories than the traditional WWE method in 2019


----------



## Isuzu

Unless TNT is going "all in" (no pun intended) with their pocket books, which they're not(no rights fees), this cant be considered a "fair" head to head fight with WWE. The Khans basically doing the "If you Build it, They Will Come" business model. I guess the idea is by putting on a wrestling show ad product that supposedly the hardcore fans want, will then bring droves of fans in and will convince them to spend money on PPV's and merchandise etc... I guess now we wait and see.


----------



## McNugget

DMD Mofomagic said:


> Making them must see is the key though.
> 
> Boxing draws in PPV, UFC draws in PPV.
> 
> And let's be honest, you are going to be hard pressed finding people wanting to pay $50 when they can go stream it for free the next (or the same day) or do something else with their life.
> 
> WWE sucks, but you still get all their PPV's for $9.99, they give away a free month, and people still try to stream it, they literally can't give wrestlemania away to some people.
> 
> UFC is different, you have to keep in mind, restaurants buy those events, because of the mainstream appeal it brings to their restaurant.
> 
> the good news is their big shows will draw, they will probably have to do a few small shows to try to break even, and take their 4-5 big shows, and try to milk them for what they can get.


For sure. I strongly support a hybrid approach, with occasional TV specials ("free" PPVs to give casual viewers a taste of what they're missing on the paid shows) alongside big quarterly paid shows. And yes, I understand that UFC is different, but wrestling CAN be mainstream in the same way that Game of Thrones can be mainstream. The only thing holding it back is bad writing and carny presentation, which it *sounds* like AEW is direcftly addressing.


----------



## DJ Punk

Whether you love or hate the idea of AEW, one thing's certain...this is wrestling's last chance. I really hope it's successful.


----------



## Sin City Saint

McNugget said:


> For sure. I strongly support a hybrid approach, with * occasional TV specials ("free" PPVs to give casual viewers a taste of what they're missing on the paid shows) *alongside big quarterly paid shows. And yes, I understand that UFC is different, but wrestling CAN be mainstream in the same way that Game of Thrones can be mainstream. The only thing holding it back is bad writing and carny presentation, which it *sounds* like AEW is direcftly addressing.


They’d still get ad revenue on TV specials. Maybe they can have an occaional AEW Saturday Night on TBS. Would be cool if AEW didn’t take breaks during matches but I know that’s asking a lot due to network restraints/restrictions.


----------



## McNugget

Isuzu said:


> Unless TNT is going "all in" (pno pun intended) with their pocket books, which they're not(no rights fees), this cant be considered a "fair" head to head fight with WWE. The Khans basically doing the "If you Build it, They Will Come" business model. I guess the idea is by putting on a wrestling show ad product that supposedly the hardcore fans want, will then bring droves of fans in and will convince them spend money on PPV's and merchandise etc... I guess now we wait and see.


I don't think anyone is seriously calling it a "head to head" fight with WWE. That's fantasy stuff for babies. These shows aren't airing on the same night. AEW has barely even addressed any other companies publicly, aside from the times that they're directly asked about them. The companies aren't really even trying to appeal to the same core demographic.


----------



## patpat

The reaction of wrestling fans to this is astonishing for me, wrestling has got to be on of the weirdest shit I have ever seen. In any over sport/entertainment everyone and their mothers would be screaming of joy because they can have diversity...but with wrestling fans...no. it's just negativity and all that shit..damn...


----------



## Beatles123

Chrome said:


> Damn, slow down on the mentions guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, amazing news. Finally 18 years, rasslin' is back on TNT. :mj2


Hey Chrome, Uh....it's time to uh, y'know...











:cena4








:flair

.


----------



## McNugget

Sin City Saint said:


> They’d still get ad revenue on TV specials. Maybe they can have an occaional AEW Saturday Night on TBS. Would be cool if AEW didn’t take breaks during matches but I know that’s asking a lot due to network restraints/restrictions.


Oh for sure, I just meant that the consumer wouldn't be paying for those shows. I think TBS specials and such would be super dope, and would be reminiscent of the Saturday Night Main Event specials of old, to boot.

Commercials can absolutely be structured between matches. Soccer airs on prime-time network TV all year long with two 45-minute blocks of uninterrupted play. WWE just sucks, and doesn't value in-ring action, so they expect we won't mind that commercials interrupt the matches. They're wrong, of course, but add it to the list


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

Isuzu said:


> Unless TNT is going "all in" (no pun intended) with their pocket books, which they're not(no rights fees), this cant be considered a "fair" head to head fight with WWE. The Khans basically doing the "If you Build it, They Will Come" business model. I guess the idea is by putting on a wrestling show ad product that supposedly the hardcore fans want, will then bring droves of fans in and will convince them to spend money on PPV's and merchandise etc... I guess now we wait and see.


I honestly don't know who thought the right fees were going to be guaranteed.

I really only saw one poster who said that... and he was talking insane numbers, so I don't know where that came from.

one thing a lot of people are underestimating is this being on a network.

People talk about "Old guys and WWE rejects" in TNA, but forget that Spike was requesting guys like Sting, and Foley, and Flair, and Hogan (who just brought in his buddies)

Also, TNT has had a history of being very strict what can and can not go on their show, I wonder what effect that will have on the product.


----------



## patpat

McNugget said:


> DMD Mofomagic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Making them must see is the key though.
> 
> Boxing draws in PPV, UFC draws in PPV.
> 
> And let's be honest, you are going to be hard pressed finding people wanting to pay $50 when they can go stream it for free the next (or the same day) or do something else with their life.
> 
> WWE sucks, but you still get all their PPV's for $9.99, they give away a free month, and people still try to stream it, they literally can't give wrestlemania away to some people.
> 
> UFC is different, you have to keep in mind, restaurants buy those events, because of the mainstream appeal it brings to their restaurant.
> 
> the good news is their big shows will draw, they will probably have to do a few small shows to try to break even, and take their 4-5 big shows, and try to milk them for what they can get.
> 
> 
> 
> For sure. I strongly support a hybrid approach, with occasional TV specials ("free" PPVs to give casual viewers a taste of what they're missing on the paid shows) alongside big quarterly paid shows. And yes, I understand that UFC is different, but wrestling CAN be mainstream in the same way that Game of Thrones can be mainstream. The only thing holding it back is bad writing and carny presentation, which it *sounds* like AEW is direcftly addressing.
Click to expand...

 this! Wrestling fans weirdly love to put down the business so much as "not worth it" or things like that and when you mention UFC or anything else they will tell you its UFC and no one is paying for fake wrestling. J wonder if they are fans idk...if you are a fan and dont believe in the potential of the industry what's the point? Not saying they can reach the level of game or throne , but there was a time , not a long time ago where wrestling was hype and looked cool. Because wrestling IS cool when its well done! I have UFC friends who absolutely LOVE new Japan because they got to see awesome characters , entrances with impressive performances.


----------



## rbl85

It's today the next episode of the road to double or Nothing ?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

So AEW got themselves on TNT huh? Well you know what? I'm excited as hell for this. I really hope that this succeeds and wins not because of WWE but because there's another wrestling show out there that's hopefully doing all the right things and getting alot of people excited about wrestling.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Chrome said:


> But yeah, amazing news. Finally 18 years, rasslin' is back on TNT. :mj2


Rasslin on TNT again is :banderas


----------



## Erik.

Can't wait for Punk and Mox to invade... only for "WWE doesn't need me anymore" John Cena to be end up being the third man :mark: :mark:

Oh and Sasha will throw the womens belt into the trash of course :lol


----------



## Beatles123

We need to see that presser!!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420




----------



## Jonhern

McNugget said:


> Oh for sure, I just meant that the consumer wouldn't be paying for those shows. I think TBS specials and such would be super dope, and would be reminiscent of the Saturday Night Main Event specials of old, to boot.
> 
> Commercials can absolutely be structured between matches. Soccer airs on prime-time network TV all year long with two 45-minute blocks of uninterrupted play. WWE just sucks, and doesn't value in-ring action, so they expect we won't mind that commercials interrupt the matches. They're wrong, of course, but add it to the list


That's much more a poly to keep people from changing the channel during commercial breaks. More likely to watch commercials if its during a match you want to watch than just in-between matches.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Some people on here talking like they invested money in the damn thing

No tv rights money and whatnot :-|

Fookin’ ell, its a bit of wrestling lads, lets enjoy the show

I’m gonna stop lurking once the first ratings come in, some of these mooks will become unbearable - twitter will be sane by comparison


----------



## The Wood

Stinger Fan said:


> Congrats to them and I hope for their success. It's a big deal to get this type of deal, even though I don't think many people use the B/R streaming service. I wonder why Turner wanted back into wrestling now though.I wish they gave more details about the show (more specifically the length of the show), as well as Double or Nothing because as a fan in Canada -unless I missed something- there's no access to their show as of today. I hope something gets resolved soon because Double or Nothing is right around the corner.


TNT wanted out of WCW because it sucked and was a money pit. I wish people would understand this.

Vince has changed the perception of wrestling to sponsors and live entertainment of any sort is valued. The landscape has changed. But please don’t believe the narrative that TNT was going to get rid of wrestling no matter what in 2001.


----------



## Raye

rbl85 said:


> It's today the next episode of the road to double or Nothing ?


No. If you really care to know when the next RTDON episode is, you can follow them on twitter, or just check their twitter pages. They usually announce it 12-24+ hours beforehand on there. We might not even get a next episode considering how close we are to DON.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

The Wood said:


> TNT wanted out of WCW because it sucked and was a money pit. I wish people would understand this.
> 
> Vince has changed the perception of wrestling to sponsors and live entertainment of any sort is valued. The landscape has changed. But please don’t believe the narrative that TNT was going to get rid of wrestling no matter what in 2001.


Wanting out of wrestling is different from selling the entire brand for peanuts. Even if they had never brought it back they could have made far more from DVD sales and streaming services of the tape library and merchandise sales than what they sold it to Vince for.

Jamie Kellner was a mole.

WWE is still profiting to this day from the WCW library and nWo t-shirt sales.


----------



## rbl85

Raye said:


> No. If you really care to know when the next RTDON episode is, you can follow them on twitter, or just check their twitter pages. They usually announce it 12-24+ hours beforehand on there. We might not even get a next episode considering how close we are to DON.



Oh ok because i think someone on this thread talked about an episode the same day of the Warner conference.

But thank you.


----------



## utvolzac

Beatles123 said:


> No one would be opposed to you doing this had you not already shown your negative counter toward most positive views here. A little balance is key sometimes.
> 
> Everyone knows there are challenges the company will face but on the whole, you present them in your posts as reasons NOT to like the company thanks to your tone. The only positive thing i've heard you say was that the presser was well done.
> 
> Overly negative hues are just as toxic as overly positive ones. If you can't find ways to inject a little optimism into this and show you aren't just playing devil's advocate for the sake of it, what are you contributing to the discussion beyond that of seeming like a Scrooge?
> 
> See above.


Who the fuck are you? The AEW propaganda police? 

This is a discussion board, your allowed to bring up discussion points that are counter to the blind optimism of the AEW fans.


----------



## Chrome

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Wanting out of wrestling is different from selling the entire brand for peanuts. Even if they had never brought it back they could have made far more from DVD sales and streaming services of the tape library and merchandise sales than what they sold it to Vince for.
> 
> *Jamie Kellner was a mole.*
> 
> WWE is still profiting to this day from the WCW library and nWo t-shirt sales.


Shit, he probably was lol, didn't he leave Turner a couple months after?


----------



## Beatles123

utvolzac said:


> Who the fuck are you? The AEW propaganda police?
> 
> This is a discussion board, your allowed to bring up discussion points that are counter to the blind optimism of the AEW fans.


apparently you've missed the part when we discussed the issue of the price and the negatives that are there. For all your bluster I have yet to see you do the inverse, which is why my point about the two extremes being equally as toxic stands. It is not any more my duty to be any sort of "Propaganda police" as it is is yours to be any sort of hype police, nor was the former my intent from the get-go. Which, again, I had thought to have made perfectly clear already. :aries2


----------



## utvolzac

The Wood said:


> TNT wanted out of WCW because it sucked and was a money pit. I wish people would understand this.
> 
> Vince has changed the perception of wrestling to sponsors and live entertainment of any sort is valued. The landscape has changed. But please don’t believe the narrative that TNT was going to get rid of wrestling no matter what in 2001.


According to Eric Bischoff, he and Jason Hervey had a deal in place to buy WCW, but Time Warner would not give them a time slot on the network, which essential killed any deal for Bischoff to save WCW. Then they ended up selling less to Vince.

So at one point, Time Warner definitely did not want to be associated with wrestling. That's almost 20 years ago though, I'm sure none of those execs are even around anymore.


----------



## Y.2.J

I can't fucking believe it.

Well done Young Bucks, Cody, Omega and Khan and to whole AEW team. Well fucking done.

Wrestling is back on TNT, another wrestling promotion on major channel with big time exposure, hopefully these are good times for a wrestling fan.

So excited, so so so excited for the weekly show to begin and so pumped for DON. This makes the hype 100x more.

One thing I noticed was that the PPV and streaming price is pretty expensive and no info for other fans outside USA/UK.
Also, is TNT Drama another channel? How does that work? Sorry I'm not American lol.


----------



## Chan Hung

Imagine Cena joins AEW then does...the actual hero turn ala Hogan ...


----------



## Erik.

Y.2.J said:


> I can't fucking believe it.
> 
> Well done Young Bucks, Cody, Omega and Khan and to whole AEW team. Well fucking done.
> 
> Wrestling is back on TNT, another wrestling promotion on major channel with big time exposure, hopefully these are good times for a wrestling fan.
> 
> So excited, so so so excited for the weekly show to begin and so pumped for DON. This makes the hype 100x more.
> 
> One thing I noticed was that the PPV and streaming price is pretty expensive and no info for other fans outside USA/UK.
> Also, is TNT Drama another channel? How does that work? Sorry I'm not American lol.


TNT Drama is just main the main television station, exact same one WCW Nitro was on and the same one that's in 95,000,000+ homes across America.

Their tagline is "We Know Drama" and TNT Drama is just their Twitter handle - but it's just TNT.


----------



## Beatles123

Chan Hung said:


> Imagine Cena joins AEW then does...the actual hero turn ala Hogan ...


Nah. New ideas please, thanks!


----------



## Isuzu

FYI Impact got Rights fees from POPtv. So the spinmeisters and AEW mouthpieces aka Meltzer and Brian Alvarez are trying their best to spin AEW not getting paid by TNT, but it should be addressed. Fans should understand they are the ones that need to really step up and support AEW or else its their fault if it doesnt succeed.

https://mobile.twitter.com/MLW/status/687659702218526720


----------



## Beatles123

Isuzu said:


> FYI Impact got Rights fees from POPtv. So the spinmeisters and are mouthpieces aka Meltzsr and Brian Alvarez are trying their best to spin AEW not getting paid by TNT, but it should be addressed. Fans should understand they are the ones that need to really step up and support AEW or else its their fault if it doesnt succeed.
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/MLW/status/687659702218526720


There will be a need to support it financially even with those fees, so this doesn't change much IMO. Fans will still pay money. They were always going to.


----------



## Y.2.J

The press documents mentioned AEW will be competitive athletic matches. Less scripted and less soapy drama. More athleticism and real sports analytics.

I'm kind of hyped to learn more of this. I mean there's always going to be characters in wrestling. Omega has his character, so does Cody, YBs and Jericho...I guess it means less stupid, goofy, cartoony things...more feuds to be the best, improve win rates and win championships. I wonder if they'll have promo segments.

Reading that press doc...I'm getting NJPW feels. Anyone else?


----------



## Vic

Isuzu said:


> FYI Impact got Rights fees from POPtv. So the spinmeisters and are mouthpieces aka Meltzsr and Brian Alvarez are trying their best to spin AEW not getting paid by TNT, but it should be addressed. Fans should understand they are the ones that need to really step up and support AEW or else its their fault if it doesnt succeed.
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/MLW/status/687659702218526720


You’re beating a dead horse, we fucking get it.


----------



## Erik.

Y.2.J said:


> The press documents mentioned AEW will be competitive athletic matches. Less scripted and less soapy drama. More athleticism and real sports analytics.
> 
> I'm kind of hyped to learn more of this. I mean there's always going to be characters in wrestling. Omega has his character, so does Cody, YBs and Jericho...I guess it means less stupid, goofy, cartoony things...more feuds to be the best, improve win rates and win championships. I wonder if they'll have promo segments.


100% will have promo segments.

Alot of the talent they have signed find their strengths in promo segments. 

I said from the start that it was always going to be NJPW brought to an American audience


----------



## rbl85

You know you're saying that because of a tweet in 2016, right ?


----------



## Beatles123

Next RTDON should explain things :lenny


----------



## Headliner

Beatles123 said:


> @Headliner ; ITS TIME!


Eventually. This is a major step forward and every wrestling fan should want this.


----------



## Beatles123

Headliner said:


> Eventually. This is a major step forward and every wrestling fan should want this.












I meant for a propper AEW section damn it! :vincecry


----------



## Jazminator

This is just good for wrestling, period. 

It's good for the fans, obviously. It's actually good for the WWE because it will force them to step up their game. And it's good for other promotions like Impact and ROH because it will raise awareness of the "sport" in general. I expect AEW to have working relationships with many smaller promotions, which will benefit everyone.


----------



## Headliner

Beatles123 said:


> I meant for a propper AEW section damn it! :vincecry


I answered your question with the first word in my post pal.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

I think it'd be worth trying out a new format to the promos. Less long in ring promos and more press tables and talking smack type segments for a more authentic, less contrived feeling to the confrontations. Don't get rid of the long in ring promos entirely but same em for occasions and for big stars


----------



## Beatles123

Headliner said:


> I answered your question with the first word in my post pal.


Can it be its own forum on the main page? :delrio


----------



## TD Stinger

Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> I think it'd be worth trying out a new format to the promos. Less long in ring promos and more press tables and talking smack type segments for a more authentic, less contrived feeling to the confrontations. Don't get rid of the long in ring promos entirely but same em for occasions and for big stars


I agree with this. WWE had gold with Talking Smack and that style of promo. I want to see a place like AEW do more stuff like that or sit down interviews, like they do sometimes for Brock or in NXT.

The long, multi superstar in promos still have a place in wrestling. Hell, I've been watching the Attitude Era on the Network recently. They did those all the time. Difference is they had guys like Austin, Rock, ABA Taker, HHH, Angle, Jericho, Foley, a prime Mr. McMahon, etc. They had some of the best mic workers of all time at their disposal. Those kinds of acts are few and far between these days.

With AEW, with the format they seem to be suggesting, I would like to see the in ring promos kept to a minimum. But when you do it and if they're going to be long, use guys who can actually shine in that role like Jericho, Cody, Omega, etc.


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz

Glad it's official. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Mox Girl

Good for them for getting a TV deal! 

Unfortunately I will have to illegally stream their shows cos I don't live in the USA, lol. And I doubt any channel here will pick it up, they refuse to air any other wrestling other than WWE cos TNA once aired on TV in NZ and it flopped majorly so they don't take chances on other companies anymore.

I'm a massive WWE fan, but I like the fact we have other companies hopefully being successful. More wrestling is a good thing!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

I agree with having less in-ring promos. I'd like to see them do some backstage interviews, press conferences like UFC does where the wrestlers sit down to discuss their match.

Having guys confront each other face to face every single week leading up to a match kills a lot of the hype for me. And what's worse is when WWE gives the matches away on free TV and then tries selling you the exact same matches on the PPV.

There needs to be suspense before a big match. I'd only have wrestlers meet face to face once before a big PPV main event and it would be the final show before the PPV just to give fans a fresh taste of what's to come.


----------



## Headliner

Beatles123 said:


> Can it be its own forum on the main page? :delrio


----------



## RapShepard

Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> I think it'd be worth trying out a new format to the promos. Less long in ring promos and more press tables and talking smack type segments for a more authentic, less contrived feeling to the confrontations. Don't get rid of the long in ring promos entirely but same em for occasions and for big stars


I fucking hate kayfabe wrestling press conferences lol. It's just hard to buy into due to lack of credible wrestling press. Those are consistently the most boring thing in sports, i'd rather they not do that.


----------



## Beatles123

Headliner said:


>


----------



## Stinger Fan

The Wood said:


> TNT wanted out of WCW because it sucked and was a money pit. I wish people would understand this.
> 
> Vince has changed the perception of wrestling to sponsors and live entertainment of any sort is valued. The landscape has changed. But please don’t believe the narrative that TNT was going to get rid of wrestling no matter what in 2001.


I know the details surrounding the death of WCW, but Turner still wanted to keep it on and had they never merged companies, WCW would be alive to this day


----------



## Y.2.J

> "Focused on producing fast-paced, high-impact competitions. *AEW offers fans less scripted, soapy drama and more athleticism and real sports analytics*, bringing a legitimacy to wrestling that it has not previously had. *Wrestlers will also be given more freedom to explore their characters and highlight their athletic abilities. *Introducing statistics to wrestling for the first time ever. AEW will raise the stakes for its matches and deepen fan engagement by *tracking each competitor's wins and losses as the wrestlers pursue championships*, analyzing their moves, assessing damage to their opponents, and providing insights into their winning streaks."


I love everything about this excerpt from the press release. Something fresh, hopefully less cartoony, more real, more sporty, more gritty.

I see a lot of people throwing out live weekly shows....maybe I missed it, but does it say live anywhere in the press release?

...

Anyways, imagine CM Punk or Mox appearing at DON. :banderas


----------



## SparrowPrime

So I'm confused.....are we not even getting a sub section? When impact on channel 647 has one? When were on TNT? When we have The Elite and Jericho.

Because if not.....like ill probably take my discussion elsewhere. Pretty fuckin sad if that's true. Like how difficult is it to create a sub thread? Its not nuclear code. Just break it down for me.

It's like the mods purposely have a vendetta against AEW.


----------



## RapShepard

McNugget said:


> It *still* works for UFC and they run shows all the time.


UFC's PPV numbers have been going down for years. The only PPV draws they have are Conor and Jones depending on the opponent. Hell the recently changed to doing PPVs through ESPN+ because ESPN was willing to reportedly willing to pay them the equivalent of 500k PPVs per PPV, that's a number they only do when Jones is around. 

But since AEW will be available on B/R for $10 that's a good thing


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Stinger Fan said:


> I know the details surrounding the death of WCW, but Turner still wanted to keep it on and had they never merged companies, WCW would be alive to this day


They were still hemorrhaging viewers and losing money. Everyone knows that Ted loved wrestling but eventually he would have likely had to get rid of WCW. I'm not sure he would have kept it for 18 more years.



Chrome said:


> Shit, he probably was lol, didn't he leave Turner a couple months after?


No, he didn't. Kellner left Turner in 2003.


----------



## Chan Hung

SparrowPrime said:


> So I'm confused.....are we not even getting a sub section? When impact on channel 647 has one? When were on TNT? When we have The Elite and Jericho.
> 
> Because if not.....like ill probably take my discussion elsewhere. Pretty fuckin sad if that's true. Like how difficult is it to create a sub thread? Its not nuclear code. Just break it down for me.
> 
> It's like the mods purposely have a vendetta against AEW.


Nope maybe they just want to wait until either the pay-per-view or the first actual show on TNT


----------



## ElTerrible

Chan Hung said:


> Nope maybe they just want to wait until either the pay-per-view or the first actual show on TNT



Or till WWE gives them the green light.


----------



## Y.2.J

I had to change my avatar to celebrate this great day.
AEDUB AEDUB AEDUB


----------



## Stinger Fan

MonkasaurusRex said:


> They were still hemorrhaging viewers and losing money. Everyone knows that Ted loved wrestling but eventually he would have likely had to get rid of WCW. I'm not sure he would have kept it for 18 more years.


Time Warner used the excuse of losing money to get rid of WCW, in reality they didn't want anything to do with wrestling at that time. They were still paying wrestlers salaries even after WCW closed its doors, they would have been locked in regardless but there would have been plenty of time to rebuild and shed the big contracts. I mean for crying out loud, Ted Turner owned CNN and The Atlanta Braves, the guy had money. Also, that entire final year of WCW, Nitro averaged a steady 2.5 rating while only going under 2 once. At their peak, WCW was averaging around 4.5 rating, they weren't as high as WWF's average peak during the Monday night wars,which was easily above a 6. They lost quite a bit of fans, but they had their loyal following that stopped watching wrestling after WCW went under.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

WCW is back motherfuckers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:



shut up, I know it's not WCW. Just give this to me!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

TheLooseCanon said:


> WCW is back motherfuckers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> shut up, I know it's not WCW. Just give this to me!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Chan Hung said:


> Imagine Cena joins AEW then does...the actual hero turn ala Hogan ...


Third Man Cena. Dean can be the Hall. Needs a Nash, a smart ass that has great mic skills. Where can we find a punk like that........................


----------



## Chan Hung

TheLooseCanon said:


> WCW is back motherfuckers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> shut up, I know it's not WCW. Just give this to me!


This is the greatest moment our sport has ever seen , quote Tony Shivani


----------



## Chan Hung

One thing a lot of people are forgetting on here is that remember when WCW would have surprises almost every week somebody would show up well let's just say expect something similar perhaps here with a e w


----------



## Y.2.J

Just caught up on all the BTE videos.

I thought they were offering Joey Ryan a contract... 

What's the deal with Joey anyways? He's eventually going to sign right? I mean he's almost in every BTE video, he must be tight with the boys, he's out of his LU contract right?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Y.2.J said:


> Just caught up on all the BTE videos.
> 
> I thought they were offering Joey Ryan a contract...
> 
> What's the deal with Joey anyways? He's eventually going to sign right? I mean he's almost in every BTE video, he must be tight with the boys, he's out of his LU contract right?


I bet they're saving him for the BR match.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

TheLooseCanon said:


> Third Man Cena. Dean can be the Hall. Needs a Nash, a smart ass that has great mic skills. Where can we find a punk like that........................


How about this guy


----------



## kingnoth1n

TheLooseCanon said:


> Third Man Cena. Dean can be the Hall. Needs a Nash, a smart ass that has great mic skills. Where can we find a punk like that........................


We know who the original 3rd man was supposed to be though according to Meltzer:


----------



## TheLooseCanon

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> How about this guy


I was thinking cookie monster punk


----------



## RiverFenix

TheLooseCanon said:


> Third Man Cena. Dean can be the Hall. Needs a Nash, a smart ass that has great mic skills. Where can we find a punk like that........................


Not really the same though - Hogan was a long time WCW face. Cody or Omega would have to play that role. One of the EVP's makes a power play, turning on the other "founding members". Or maybe Hangman could work - the sidekick/mascot of BTE folks gets fed up by his treatment. 

Wouldn't be nearly as dramatic of course.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Cody says there won't be any scripted promos

https://www.ewrestlingnews.com/news/no-scripted-promos-in-aew-cody-and-brandi-rhodes-talk-tv-deal

*On scripted promos and if we’ll see less of them in AEW:*

*Cody:* “You may not see one scripted promo.”

*Brandi:* “We’re honest when we say that we want it to be very sports-centric. In order to do that, it has to be focused on the bell-to-bell, the actual matches, less of the drama and the behind-the-scenes.”


*Cody:* “When it comes to promos, if we invested you, we already know your voice. We just want to put the voice out there for more people to hear. There’s great coaches we have, great collaborators. Guys like Jim Ross, guys like Billy Gunn, a bunch of guys I can’t name. We have these great collaborators, plus all of us who want to make this work. Collaboration yes, micromanagement no, scripted no, that’s the best.”

Everything about AEW sounds perfect. These guys just get it.


----------



## shandcraig

FUCK so the most important AEW day and ive been away from any pc and phone since 6 am. Since so much has been wrote can someone please sum up what is going on ? All i know is they signed with TNT


Sorry to ask but i feel as a regular i can ask for a king sum up of everything lol


----------



## Y.2.J

Imagine this is the final scene one day for either DoN or Fyter Fest or Fight for the Fallen.
But instead of Hogan, Nash, Hall its Y2J, Mox, CM Punk.

:banderas


----------



## TD Stinger

If AEW structures their show how I think they will, I don't think they'll have to worry about scripted promos. Because again, I don't see a lot of in ring, traditional promos here.

If they go more the route of taping their interviews or doing video packages, you remove some of the likelihood for error. And some guys, like a Jericho or a Mox if he comes in don't need it regardless.

Some guys do need direction or to have their hand held in some way when it comes to promos. And with those they might need a script. But for those who can talk, just give them the general direction and they'll go from there.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Y.2.J said:


> Imagine this is the final scene one day for either DoN or Fyter Fest or Fight for the Fallen.
> But instead of Hogan, Nash, Hall its Y2J, Mox, CM Punk.
> 
> :banderas


Who says it can't be Hogan, Nash and Hall


----------



## Dixie

Beatles123 said:


> Yes. Hogan, Flair, ETC who nobody wanted to see in the current year and offered NOTHING.
> 
> 
> These guys however are something new.


Hogan offered nothing to TNA?

https://www.geekweek.com/2010/01/tna-draws-record-ratings.html



> Last night's edition of TNA Impact drew a 1.50 rating and averaged 2.20 million viewers over the course of three hours to be TNA's most-watched Impact episode ever.
> 
> Impact peaked with 2.90 million viewers for the 9:00 to 9:15 p.m. EST quarter-hour with Hulk Hogan's debut opposite WWE Raw opening with Bret Hart and Shawn Michaels.
> 
> TNA's previous high rating was a 1.33 rating and 1.97 million viewers on the April 2 Impact prior to WWE's WrestleMania weekend.


----------



## shandcraig

I dont know if anyone mentioned this but so far the entire promoting for TNT with the AEW logo has been only the logo in white and black. I wonder if they will slowly just use that color and move away from the tacky gold. I love the logo but the few parts being in gold i felt kinda took away from its super amazing logo design. 

I hope that means maybe after DON that will be the company branding look. It looks so much better for marketing too shown for TNT


----------



## Y.2.J

I'm just picking apart this press release and this is just speculation but some interesting words/phrases they used:

_"WarnerMedia and AEW together will build this powerhouse *sporting league* from the ground up and will begin airing *weekly matches* later this year."_

Sporting League - interesting choice of words. I wonder if this is teasing that AEW will be seasoned. Like other leagues in America - NBA, NFL, NHL, etc. those are all seasoned leagues. Maybe AEW will be too?

Weekly Matches - not weekly shows or weekly episodes but weekly matches. I think this is teasing that AEW is going to be more like NJPW or even UFC. Focused way more on the sport and action which I guess goes hand-in-hand with the rest of the press release.


----------



## Boldgerg

I do hope they don't go TOO far with this "sports orientated" stuff and completely break away from wrestling traditions. 

It still needs to be larger than life and a little bit ridiculous, that's wrestling. Some stuff I've read does worry me a little.


----------



## shandcraig

Y.2.J said:


> I'm just picking apart this press release and this is just speculation but some interesting words/phrases they used:
> 
> _"WarnerMedia and AEW together will build this powerhouse *sporting league* from the ground up and will begin airing *weekly matches* later this year."_
> 
> Sporting League - interesting choice of words. I wonder if this is teasing that AEW will be seasoned. Like other leagues in America - NBA, NFL, NHL, etc. those are all seasoned leagues. Maybe AEW will be too?
> 
> Weekly Matches - not weekly shows or weekly episodes but weekly matches. I think this is teasing that AEW is going to be more like NJPW or even UFC. Focused way more on the sport and action which I guess goes hand-in-hand with the rest of the press release.





thats interesting. But when wrestling is very story driven by the wrestlers i wonder how that will develope in that regard


----------



## Y.2.J

Boldgerg said:


> I do hope they don't go TOO far with this "sports orientated" stuff and completely break away from wrestling traditions.
> 
> It still needs to be larger than life and a little one ridiculous, that's wrestling. Some stuff I've read does worry me a little.


I agree.
I'm hyped. But some things do sound worrying.


----------



## drougfree

hopefully moxley will be the first world champion


----------



## shandcraig

AEW is going to do what works. If one format does not work as to plan and people dont bite they will change the format. So im not to worried about it.


Wrestling companies do it all the time


----------



## Chan Hung

shandcraig said:


> AEW is going to do what works. If one format does not work as to plan and people dont bite they will change the format. So im not to worried about it.
> 
> 
> Wrestling companies do it all the time


Remember and I'm not making this up the WWE rewrites things up to the last minute when the bell is about to start on a live show if that tells you anything


----------



## Chan Hung

On a side note the only two people I'm not looking forward to our Sonny kiss and Joey Ryan if those two are on the screen it's going to be really hard for me to watch and we have to change the channel lol unless they get squashed


----------



## patpat

Y.2.J said:


> I'm just picking apart this press release and this is just speculation but some interesting words/phrases they used:
> 
> _"WarnerMedia and AEW together will build this powerhouse *sporting league* from the ground up and will begin airing *weekly matches* later this year."_
> 
> Sporting League - interesting choice of words. I wonder if this is teasing that AEW will be seasoned. Like other leagues in America - NBA, NFL, NHL, etc. those are all seasoned leagues. Maybe AEW will be too?
> 
> Weekly Matches - not weekly shows or weekly episodes but weekly matches. I think this is teasing that AEW is going to be more like NJPW or even UFC. Focused way more on the sport and action which I guess goes hand-in-hand with the rest of the press release.


 i think peuple are reading too much into this, those are buzz words to say WE ARE DIFFERENT, let's actually wait and see lol. 
Also never understood the fear of the sport oriented side, it doesn't mean there wont be storylines. Njpw have the best stories


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Boldgerg said:


> I do hope they don't go TOO far with this "sports orientated" stuff and completely break away from wrestling traditions.
> 
> It still needs to be larger than life and a little bit ridiculous, that's wrestling. Some stuff I've read does worry me a little.


Couldn't agree more.

Should you cut out the WWE dick jokes, and the holiday themed matches? Fuck yes.

Should you cut beer trucks from coming into the arena, or Sting flying down from the rafters beating up 50 guys with a bat? FUCK NO!

The biggest pops and memories in wrestling has come from the 'holy shit' moments, not guys doing 450 splashes and work rate.


More people talk about New Jack jumping from a balcony onto the Dudleys through a table than Jerry Lynn and Lance Storm when they talk ECW.

More people remember Austin making Vince piss himself in the middle of the ring with a gun to his head than whatever match happened that night.

More people remember and popped at the Sting saves in those NWO brawls than the fucking match that happened before it.

Stats mean titles matter which I love about their new vision. Belts are the reason they are supposed to be wrestling in the first place. But keep the memories there, don't go full Lance Storm. Never go full Lance Storm.


----------



## Sin City Saint

Boldgerg said:


> *I do hope they don't go TOO far with this "sports orientated" stuff and completely break away from wrestling traditions. *
> 
> It still needs to be larger than life and a little bit ridiculous, that's wrestling. Some stuff I've read does worry me a little.


Don’t worry too much...



shandcraig said:


> *AEW is going to do what works. *If one format does not work as to plan and people dont bite they will change the format. So im not to worried about it.
> 
> 
> Wrestling companies do it all the time


^Matt & Nick even said in an interview at the event, (paraphrasing), that if WWE is PG, they would want to be edgy and basically they just want to seem different... 

I agree with the sentiment of people probably reading too much into some of their phrasing. I saw that one of the dirt sheet’s podcasts was speculating that they might only have special “matches” on TNT because of the use of the word matches in the press release but Bleacher Report themselves said it was going to be a weekly live TV show and AEW re-tweeted that. 

Regardless of what’s confirmed, this is a great day in wrestling history.


----------



## McGee

They can't do Tuesday's because of the NBA on TNT. I say they go for Monday's head to head with RAW. If they get Moxley and CM Punk.... hype it up... they will beat RAW in the ratings week 1 and never look back.


----------



## Sin City Saint

McGee said:


> *They can't do Tuesday's because of the NBA on TNT*. I say they go for Monday's head to head with RAW. If they get Moxley and CM Punk.... hype it up... they will beat RAW in the ratings week 1 and never look back.


That’s not a ton of Tuesdays - 10 or less if I’m not mistaken. Could easily air it on TBS or change the time or days on those weeks (maybe even building up to the possible alternate TBS dates and making them seem more important than their weekly show as special AEW broadcasts). 

Doubt they’ll go for Mondays unless WWE regulary starts getting less than 1.5 million viewers each week before they launch their show - and even then, I’d doubt it for the time being. This is a new company that probably will want to air on a night without direct over the air competition to start. 

Definitely will be interesting to see which night they choose to start airing. My guess would be Tuesdays to start on the week of SmackDown Live moving to Fox for at least a bit.


----------



## Master Bate

Hyped.

Can't wait to see Best Friends, Chuck Taylor and Beretta every week.


Really happy for Chuck in particular, so entertaining.


----------



## Chrome

The NBA on Tuesdays doesn't really concern me when they could just have AEW on from 8-10 and then a West Coast game on afterwards. :draper2


----------



## NXT Only

McGee said:


> They can't do Tuesday's because of the NBA on TNT. I say they go for Monday's head to head with RAW. If they get Moxley and CM Punk.... hype it up... they will beat RAW in the ratings week 1 and never look back.


NBA games aren’t historically on Tuesday’s on TNT but on Thursdays. They’ve only recently done this due to lack of programming. 

AEW can have the 8pm slot while an NBA game comes on at 10:30.

Or TNT can move games to Monday nights which is also an option.


----------



## Necrolust

The amount of people in this thread almost hoping AEW will fail before getting out of the gates, is astounding. If you are a diehard WWE, are you really afraid what this will do? AEW will not put Wwe out of business. If you also think that’s their goal, you are mistaken. Maybe people are super content with the way wwe is now? Idk. But competition is a good thing. It challenges people to come up with better products. I would certainly not mind having a better WWE product. It’s been years since I was interested in anything but a few nxt episodes and I always watch the Rumble.

AEW is a sign that the wrestling business is not dead, and I’m really looking forward to see where they can go with this. Rival WWE? Probably not. Create a great alternative that can grow over the years? Very possibly.


----------



## shandcraig

If someone is flat out wishing fail on this company, all that is is saying alot about that person and the issues they have in life and lack of maturity . Becuase you dont get idiots saying well its stupid Amazon or hulu are trying to do what netflix is doing. How dare some other company bring me more content and variety . 

How dare someone give me more wrestling on a big scale, how fucking dare them.


The amount of stupidity that someone comes off as with statements like that is not only an embarrassment to wrestling fans but an embarrassment to society and to people all together.


----------



## Vic

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> How about this guy


Enzo and Cass together are always ace but no to Enzo alone unless he’s strictly a manager. But iirc he and Cass are signed to ROH at the moment.


----------



## DJ Punk

Why are people saying AEW had one show already? Did I miss something?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DJ Punk said:


> Why are people saying AEW had one show already? Did I miss something?


I’m guessing they mean All In, which even though ROH and NJPW was involved, was still run by Cody and the Bucks

And since they own that brand, I think it counts :dance


----------



## Raye

ThEy CaNt Do TuEsDaYs BeCaUsE oF tHe NbA, omg enough lmao. It's fine to speculate but people are spitting out things that they think are sure fire things. You realize things can always be changed around right? Perhaps NBA wishes to air on a different day or different time. Perhaps they can air West Coast games that start at 10:30 EST, so that AEW can have the 8-10 slot. Perhaps AEW airs on a different day entirely. It's fine to speculate but stop acting like some of you guys know everything for a fact already.


----------



## Beatles123

I just want to point out that I think people are over-reacting about it being sport-centric. AEW is having DON, right? Well, DON has STORYLINES leading up to this. Look at BTE. Hangman in full gear, The Librarian, MICHAEL NAKAZAWA, SCU vs Cima, Kenny Vs. Jericho, Cody/Dustin, Best Friends being pissed at the Bucks...you still will have your feuds, your stories, your comedy and your characters. They just won't detract from the in-ring action as much. THAT is a good thing. You wouldn't want the show to be filled with what happens in BTE the whole program.

__

UGH. Of course Bruce Blitz's cynical ass has to tell us why this is gonna fail just so he can act superior to the rest of us. I HATE ratings marks.


----------



## Erik.

To be fair, they probably have no idea what date they're doing their show on.

The fact they confirmed TNT yet refused to name a date for their show tells us that.

If its going to be Tuesday, which is likely due to their copyrighting, then maybe they are currently in discussion with the NBA about what's going to happen etc. 

Who knows?

Not long to wait though.


----------



## Beatles123

I guess the mod team aren't as eager to give AEW it's forum as I thought. :shrug Apologies to @Platt ;


----------



## Raye

Beatles123 said:


> I guess the mod team aren't as eager to give AEW it's forum as I thought. :shrug Apologies to @Platt ;


Honestly I don't get what the big deal is about giving them their own forum. They're clearly bigger than Impact already ever was considering they were on Spike at their peak and AEW is on TNT. We have like 8 or so matches that can each get their own thread like they do on WWE PPVs. We're bound to get a lot of discussions after DON, and there's 2 more events each month after.

It's like WF is going to lose money by giving AEW their own section. :aj3


----------



## Beatles123

Raye said:


> Honestly I don't get what the big deal is about giving them their own forum. They're clearly bigger than Impact already ever was considering they were on Spike at their peak and AEW is on TNT. We have like 8 or so matches that can each get their own thread like they do on WWE PPVs. We're bound to get a lot of discussions after DON, and there's 2 more events each month after.
> 
> It's like WF is going to lose money by giving AEW their own section. :aj3


Realistically they probably want to wait til Double Or Nothing, but we haven't exactly got an answer as to whether or not this is something they wanna do yet. :hmm


----------



## SparrowPrime

I think its absolutely ridiculous. But whatever. They can moderate a 1000 post thread. 

@Platt

I think its childish how the mods are acting though in regards to AEW.....finally we have something new to discuss and talk about and fans be excited. As the leadership (mods) of this fan network, you would think they would fucking care and want to make this the best platform to discuss wrestling on. The members want a sub section. All we are asking is a sub forum. Just like impact has.


----------



## Donnie

If AEW don't run a show called HOG WILD ON THE ROAD LIVE AT STURGIS, then I can't watch this. 

Really looking forward to seeing how the Bucks plan to showcase Tag Team wrestling. I expect a tag tournament for the belts at ALL IN 2. And then from there a lot more tag wrestling on TV every week :yoda


----------



## The Wood

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Wanting out of wrestling is different from selling the entire brand for peanuts. Even if they had never brought it back they could have made far more from DVD sales and streaming services of the tape library and merchandise sales than what they sold it to Vince for.
> 
> Jamie Kellner was a mole.
> 
> WWE is still profiting to this day from the WCW library and nWo t-shirt sales.


Bischoff sold WCW’s distribution rights from under them. Streaming was not a thing in 2001.

Jamie Kellner was not a mole. There is talk that someone else was, but it wasn’t Kellner. 

At that point, Turner just wanted to rinse their hands of WCW, its expenses, its lawsuits, its losses, its PR nightmares and Eric Bischoff. They didn’t want to give them TV, but they could have still bought it. Didn’t want to without TV, which they weren’t getting, because they sucked. 

Could Turner have sold it for more without airing it on TV? Maybe. When Vince tried to float WCW later that year, no one wanted it even under WWF management. I think it’s a bit overstated what people were willing to pay for things like the wrestling rings, incomplete sets and talent contracts. 



utvolzac said:


> According to Eric Bischoff, he and Jason Hervey had a deal in place to buy WCW, but Time Warner would not give them a time slot on the network, which essential killed any deal for Bischoff to save WCW. Then they ended up selling less to Vince.
> 
> So at one point, Time Warner definitely did not want to be associated with wrestling. That's almost 20 years ago though, I'm sure none of those execs are even around anymore.


“According to Eric Bischoff...” is a dangerous way to start a sentence. They were in the position that Turner wanted to cut bait because Bischoff had run things into the ground. Bischoff was not “saving” WCW.

Turner not wanting anything to do with WCW and Eric Bischoff is not synonymous to them not wanting anything to do with wrestling. The two aren’t mutually exclusive either. But you cannot leave out what a nightmare WCW was from 1998 onwards. 



Isuzu said:


> FYI Impact got Rights fees from POPtv. So the spinmeisters and AEW mouthpieces aka Meltzer and Brian Alvarez are trying their best to spin AEW not getting paid by TNT, but it should be addressed. Fans should understand they are the ones that need to really step up and support AEW or else its their fault if it doesnt succeed.
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/MLW/status/687659702218526720


TNT are covering production costs. That could be upwards of $40,000,000 a year. That’s not nothing.


----------



## jeffatron

Beatles123 said:


> Realistically they probably want to wait til Double Or Nothing, but we haven't exactly got an answer as to whether or not this is something they wanna do yet. :hmm


I don't know why it's such an issue to let create our own section to make threads etc. There's more than enough things to talk about, make threads about , etc. This thread is in the 600s and is active every single day. I was also under the impression that we'd be getting a sub after the tv deal was announced. 

GIVE US WHAT WE WANT WF ADMINS. *insert batista gif*

But seriously what the hell mods?!


----------



## 260825

*From what I gather from this, is they'll have essentially a "timeline", where things matter short-term & long-term going forward & everything should have importance. 

Contrast to WWE of 2019, in which everything is a exhibition grind 365 days a year, & everyone has the memory span of 2 weeks until WM season & then the "build" begins to thus be forgotten 1 week after WM.*


----------



## Beatles123

jeffatron said:


> I don't know why it's such an issue to let create our own section to make threads etc. There's more than enough things to talk about, make threads about , etc. This thread is in the 600s and is active every single day. I was also under the impression that we'd be getting a sub after the tv deal was announced.
> 
> GIVE US WHAT WE WANT WF ADMINS. *insert batista gif*
> 
> But seriously what the hell mods?!


Maybe they think we wont use it, like with Impact...:hutz

Too soon? :ha


----------



## jeffatron

Beatles123 said:


> Maybe they think we wont use it, like with Impact...:hutz
> 
> Too soon? :ha


Maybe YOU should just be the AEW mod? ositivity XP XP


----------



## Beatles123

jeffatron said:


> Maybe YOU should just be the AEW mod? ositivity XP XP





















:lenny


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

The Wood said:


> Bischoff sold WCW’s distribution rights from under them. Streaming was not a thing in 2001.
> 
> Jamie Kellner was not a mole. There is talk that someone else was, but it wasn’t Kellner.
> 
> At that point, Turner just wanted to rinse their hands of WCW, its expenses, its lawsuits, its losses, its PR nightmares and Eric Bischoff. They didn’t want to give them TV, but they could have still bought it. Didn’t want to without TV, which they weren’t getting, because they sucked.
> 
> Could Turner have sold it for more without airing it on TV? Maybe. When Vince tried to float WCW later that year, no one wanted it even under WWF management. I think it’s a bit overstated what people were willing to pay for things like the wrestling rings, incomplete sets and talent contracts.
> 
> 
> 
> “According to Eric Bischoff...” is a dangerous way to start a sentence. They were in the position that Turner wanted to cut bait because Bischoff had run things into the ground. Bischoff was not “saving” WCW.
> 
> Turner not wanting anything to do with WCW and Eric Bischoff is not synonymous to them not wanting anything to do with wrestling. The two aren’t mutually exclusive either. But you cannot leave out what a nightmare WCW was from 1998 onwards.


Eric Bischoff isn't the only person to ever say that. He also didn't own distribution rights, I don't even know where that came from.

Kevin Sullivan has said it, Jerry Jarrett has said it, Dusty Rhodes has said it.

Pretty much anyone who has had any type of influence in WCW has said Turner was the guy keeping them on the air.

Also, Jarrett was going to buy the company for 60 million dollars WITHOUT TV(he was going to do the TNA weekly PPV model)

He got the investors, made the phone call, and no one called him back.

There is plenty of evidence to show that there was some shadiness with the deal to Vince.


----------



## TripleG

Sin City Saint said:


> Don’t worry too much...
> Regardless of what’s confirmed, this is a great day in wrestling history.



As Tony Schivone would say, this is the greatest day in the history of our sport!


----------



## Donnie

> •"The day of the week is not official, although it will likely be either Tuesday or Wednesday night."
> 
> 
> •"If it does go on Tuesday, it would likely mean, like was the case with wrestling in the WCW era, that during the NBA season it would likely be cut down. It would air, perhaps on one hour form some weeks, and probably just prior to the NBA game of the night."
> 
> 
> •"The show’s name hasn’t been decided on."
> 
> 
> •"AEW is currently negotiating television deals in the U.K., obviously with ITV 4, and in Canada, but the deals can’t be finalized until the day of the week is decided. Australia and Mexico are targets as well, but the U.S., U.K. and Canada are expected to be the key markets when the show launches."
> 
> 
> •"The deal also includes content on B/R Live, including PPV shows. The PPV content will be done more like UFC, where it will be a full price PPV at $49.95, and not undercutting the PPV providers’ price. That may have been something that they had little choice on, because in cutting recent deals with inDemand, Dish and DirecTV, the contract stipulations likely called for an inability to undercut the price on streaming. WWE was able to do that by basically just doing it, and the PPV providers had to either agree to continue airing the shows or not. But WWE had leverage due to its long history which AEW wouldn’t have had."
> 
> 
> •"AEW to TNT had been talked about by AEW President Tony Khan and Kevin Reilly, the President of TNT and TBS, for nearly one year, even predating All In. But the first actual serious negotiations started in mid-November. Khan had promised a strong roster in those negotiations and was able to sign every key person he had promised."
> 
> 
> •"There were also negotiations with Showtime, although TNT was always the favorite to end up as the destination point. Showtime would have likely been a deal for major shows, perhaps longer than two hours, like in the Strikeforce days, but not weekly."
> 
> 
> •"The key is that WarnerMedia will be paying for production, the value of which is unknown. "
> 
> 
> •"There is also an ad revenue split with a downside guarantee. So the final value of the deal will be directly related to ad rates and attractiveness of the product, as well as in the long run, the ratings. This behooves AEW to do an advertiser friendly show. "
> 
> 
> •"TNT is available in slightly more homes, just under 90 million, than USA, which is in just under 89 million homes. USA only beats TNT in ratings due to Raw and Smackdown."


WOR Notes from Dave

Now, everyone can see why they have to charge full PPV price. They can't undercut anyone otherwise they're fucked. 

Also, advertiser friendly should mean no Joey :banderas


----------



## Erik.

I reckon they'll set up for Wednesday nights.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

DMD Mofomagic said:


> Eric Bischoff isn't the only person to ever say that. He also didn't own distribution rights, I don't even know where that came from.
> 
> Kevin Sullivan has said it, Jerry Jarrett has said it, Dusty Rhodes has said it.
> 
> Pretty much anyone who has had any type of influence in WCW has said Turner was the guy keeping them on the air.
> 
> Also, Jarrett was going to buy the company for 60 million dollars WITHOUT TV(he was going to do the TNA weekly PPV model)
> 
> He got the investors, made the phone call, and no one called him back.
> 
> There is plenty of evidence to show that there was some shadiness with the deal to Vince.


Bro, it's entirely possible that nobody called him back because his plan sounded fucking stupid and he was a former wrestler, not an experienced promoter or executive. 


TV land is incredibly ruthless. It's not a conspiracy that they didn't call back some wrestler with a half baked plan lmao


----------



## Isuzu

So if AEW keeps stats such as "kick-out rate", guys like Kenny would lead that category at 90%, of course John Cena probably would be at 95% kick out at 1 and 98% Kick out at 2.


----------



## roadkill_

'Advertiser friendly' is alright. WCW did a lot by being 'advertiser friendly'. People are confusing WWE greedily pandering to public shareholders' every batshit whim with a private company toning thing down a little.

There's a scene in RoboCop 2 where they take the piss out of what is happening in WWE right now, by indulging in every corporate whim, even when they conflict, the property (RoboCop cyborg) is turned into a non-functioning mess.


----------



## Erik.

Isuzu said:


> So if AEW keeps stats such as "kick-out rate", guys like Kenny would lead that category at 90%, of course John Cena probably would be at 95% kick out at 1 and 98% Kick out at 2.


Neither have had a match in AEW.

So no, they wouldn't.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> Bro, it's entirely possible that nobody called him back because his plan sounded fucking stupid and he was a former wrestler, not an experienced promoter or executive.


You can't be serious.

Jerry Jarrett was hand in hand with Lawler in making USWA what they were. And he didn't pitch them a plan, nor they would need one considering all he was doing was buying the company.

Time Warner would have not been involved at all.

More importantly, the same suits had called Jerry to come in to help save them before, they were familiar with him




> TV land is incredibly ruthless. It's not a conspiracy that they didn't call back some wrestler with a half baked plan lmao


I still can't believe that you didn't know Jerry Jarrett was a promoter... that is laughable in itself


----------



## Vic

Poor isuzu trying his damnedest troll. I’m sure people are worried about “advertiser friendly” meaning PG, but that’s not necessarily the case. South Park gets ace ads during its tv time, but it’s also a proven brand so yeah.


----------



## Erik.

Eagerly anticipating the next RTDoN.

:mark:


----------



## Boldgerg

Are we expecting the latest Road to DON today? A lot of people seemed to think it was coming yesterday.


----------



## Erik.

Boldgerg said:


> Are we expecting the latest Road to DON today? A lot of people seemed to think it was coming yesterday.


No idea to be honest.

I think a lot of people were expecting it yesterday because of the whole Turner thing but it seems like they posted that instagram post instead confirming it all.

I imagine we'll get one more RTDoN before the actual PPV event, perhaps some more teases to get us all taking about it even more and perhaps some more build to other matches, maybe a hint at what the stage set up might look like, glimpse of the belt etc. - I'm just impatient and want it as soon as possible.

Maybe as it could be the last ever RTDoN they are working on an extra special 30 minute one or something that really builds up the PPV?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Donnie said:


> WOR Notes from Dave
> 
> Now, everyone can see why they have to charge full PPV price. They can't undercut anyone otherwise they're fucked.
> 
> Also, advertiser friendly should mean no Joey :banderas


This part interests me the most:

•*"AEW to TNT had been talked about by AEW President Tony Khan and Kevin Reilly, the President of TNT and TBS, for nearly one year, even predating All In. But the first actual serious negotiations started in mid-November. Khan had promised a strong roster in those negotiations and was able to sign every key person he had promised."*

As great as Omega and Y2J are I bet he promised more than just those to land this deal. So I bet they have already signed or have handshake deals with at least a few other big names they are saving to bring in at the right time.

I think Mox and Punk are a given and I bet there will be at least one huge signing that no one sees coming.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Game of thrones is the hottest advertising ticket around. There will be no need to kiddy-fi anything to get advertisers

And i think they know this


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

DMD Mofomagic said:


> You can't be serious.
> 
> Jerry Jarrett was hand in hand with Lawler in making USWA what they were. And he didn't pitch them a plan, nor they would need one considering all he was doing was buying the company.
> 
> Time Warner would have not been involved at all.
> 
> More importantly, the same suits had called Jerry to come in to help save them before, they were familiar with him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't believe that you didn't know Jerry Jarrett was a promoter... that is laughable in itself


Read it as Jeff Jarrett and the point still stands that the motherfucker didn't have the juice and running some pre-historic wrestling promotion wouldn't have justified calling him back either lol. I like how you dropped that USWA bomb like I was suppose to say "whoa holy shit!" 

In the end, all these theories are built on hearsay by guys who think they're more important than they actually were and swallowed up by depressed WCW fans. 

Not worth clogging up this thread for


----------



## Beatles123

I hope Warner give them a big budget... :flair I will say it looks like they aren't giving AEW a lot of room for error...


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Beatles123 said:


> I hope Warner give them a big budget... :flair I will say it looks like they aren't giving AEW a lot of room for error...


Based on what? All they want is 400k viewers to start out with. That is very reasonable.


----------



## Erik.

Beatles123 said:


> I hope Warner give them a big budget... :flair I will say it looks like they aren't giving AEW a lot of room for error...


Didn't someone say $40,000,000 ?


----------



## Vic

Yeah current budget is $40M but we don’t know what all that goes to. Should still be fine though.


----------



## Beatles123

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Based on what? All they want is 400k viewers to start out with. That is very reasonable.


I just mean by charging so much and depending so heavily on ratings from the jump.... :Hutz



Erik. said:


> Didn't someone say $40,000,000 ?


 Did they? where was that?


----------



## shandcraig

It is pretty strange to have such expensive ppvs for a brand new company.When especilly so many companies have ppvs for much cheaper price or use streaming platforms.


Sorta a little to old traditional and not even slightly change for todays market lol. 

That being said they will change whatever is not working,If people dont buy ppv cus of the price they will drop it


----------



## zrc

Will watch the hour preshow on ITV4, then decide if I give them the £15 for the whole PPV. Can't believe the price of it elsewhere though, it's quite ridiculous (that goes for all PPV events from companies not just AEW)


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> It is pretty strange to have such expensive ppvs for a brand new company.When especilly so many companies have ppvs for much cheaper price or use streaming platforms.
> 
> 
> Sorta a little to old traditional and not even slightly change for todays market lol.
> 
> That being said they will change whatever is not working,If people dont buy ppv cus of the price they will drop it


Hopefully not at the cost of network support. :Hutz


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> Read it as Jeff Jarrett and the point still stands that the motherfucker didn't have the juice and running some pre-historic wrestling promotion wouldn't have justified calling him back either lol. I like how you dropped that USWA bomb like I was suppose to say "whoa holy shit!"
> 
> In the end, all these theories are built on hearsay by guys who think they're more important than they actually were and swallowed up by depressed WCW fans.
> 
> Not worth clogging up this thread for


Well, can't argue against delusion.

You are wrong on so many points, it's best we just drop it.


----------



## Erik.

Beatles123 said:


> Did they? where was that?


Post on this page by Vic


----------



## shandcraig

so mods are going to make people suffer in here until the day of Double or nothing ? How come no section yet with the official TNT reveal


----------



## Isuzu

shandcraig said:


> It is pretty strange to have such expensive ppvs for a brand new company.When especilly so many companies have ppvs for much cheaper price or use streaming platforms.
> 
> 
> Sorta a little to old traditional and not even slightly change for todays market lol.
> 
> That being said they will change whatever is not working,If people dont buy ppv cus of the price they will drop it


Its because TNT isnt paying them. Gotta try to pull a profit somehow.. Meaning PPV fees and merchandise sales , ads..etc. It will probably take years to turn a profit if at all. As to be expected with start-ups.


----------



## McNugget

RapShepard said:


> UFC's PPV numbers have been going down for years. The only PPV draws they have are Conor and Jones depending on the opponent. Hell the recently changed to doing PPVs through ESPN+ because ESPN was willing to reportedly willing to pay them the equivalent of 500k PPVs per PPV, that's a number they only do when Jones is around.
> 
> But since AEW will be available on B/R for $10 that's a good thing


Huh? The cost is $49.99. That was confirmed by B/R on Twitter.


----------



## Sin City Saint

Erik. said:


> Didn't someone say $40,000,000 ?





Beatles123 said:


> Did they? where was that?


Yeah, I never saw an actual production budget number? 

If 40 million per year is true - that would cover 52 weeks of TV and 5 PPVs/Specials at about 700,000 per broadcast (which is WWE’s current budget).


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

Sin City Saint said:


> Yeah, I never saw an actual production budget number?
> 
> If 40 million per year is true - that would cover 52 weeks of TV and 5 PPVs/Specials at about 700,000 per broadcast (which is WWE’s current budget).


There was never a number given.

It just says they will cover production costs (we don't know how much that is, Sinclair has a separate production cost budget for RoH for instance, and Spike covered production costs for TNA)

Another poster said it *COULD* be 40 million, but in reality the number could be higher or lower


----------



## RapShepard

McNugget said:


> Huh? The cost is $49.99. That was confirmed by B/R on Twitter.


Wait what, i thought B/R live was just $9.99? Do you have to have B/R live to purchase the PPV?


----------



## shandcraig

Its just exciting that the Weekly show will also be on Hulu if you have plus since TNT live is on it. So production will be covered but will they also get some funds from the network for the entire year or just production covered ?

I still dont know the details about TNT ? When does it start and have they revealed a night ? Or is all of that not known except that its official on the network


----------



## Erik.

"We might be negotiating right now with some. We want surprises to happen and we have a big show in 10 days, Double Or Nothing in Las Vegas ... you never know who you're gonna see in Las Vegas."


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

shandcraig said:


> Its just exciting that the Weekly show will also be on Hulu if you have plus since TNT live is on it. So production will be covered but will they also get some funds from the network for the entire year or just production covered ?
> 
> I still dont know the details about TNT ? When does it start and have they revealed a night ? Or is all of that not known except that its official on the network


Word on the street, is they get no money from TNT... they split ad revenue, and are basically given a "Show us deal" from them.

Apparently, Meltzer is reporting Tuesday or Wednesday nights... and if NBA is playing, they will get pre empted, or the show will be cut down

And apparently it is live weekly... there are more details other places in the thread


----------



## McNugget

RapShepard said:


> Wait what, i thought B/R live was just $9.99? Do you have to have B/R live to purchase the PPV?


B/R Live doesn't have a cost. It's a digital platform that airs some content for free, and then offers piecemeal add-on stuff at a cost determined by individual vendors. There's a package for UEFA Champions League that was like $2.99/match, $7.99/month, or like $70 for all matches. There's another one for lacrosse that's like $10/month.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128708826658635776
B/R Live is just the digital platform. It's like FITE; it costs nothing to make an account and sign up, but you still have to pay for the stuff they offer.

That's not to say that AEW won't announce some kind of "season pass" that offers discounted access to shows, but it sounds like they set the price point based on the PPV provider market and can't really change it.


----------



## shandcraig

DMD Mofomagic said:


> Word on the street, is they get no money from TNT... they split ad revenue, and are basically given a "Show us deal" from them.
> 
> Apparently, Meltzer is reporting Tuesday or Wednesday nights... and if NBA is playing, they will get pre empted, or the show will be cut down
> 
> And apparently it is live weekly... there are more details other places in the thread


Thanks for some details.That is interesting that it will be live weekly


----------



## RapShepard

Beatles123 said:


> UGH. Of course Bruce Blitz's cynical ass has to tell us why this is gonna fail just so he can act superior to the rest of us. I HATE ratings marks.


Is he back on YouTube? Dude is just an angry overly masculine mess



McNugget said:


> B/R Live doesn't have a cost. It's a digital platform that airs some content for free, and then offers piecemeal add-on stuff at a cost determined by individual vendors. There's a package for UEFA Champions League that was like $2.99/match, $7.99/month, or like $70 for all matches. There's another one for lacrosse that's like $10/month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128708826658635776
> 
> 
> B/R Live is just the digital platform. It's like FITE; it costs nothing to make an account and sign up, but you still have to pay for the stuff they offer.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not to say that AEW won't announce some kind of "season pass" that offers discounted access to shows, but it sounds like they set the price point based on the PPV provider market and can't really change it.


Well that's disappointing, I was willing to do $30 maybe even $40 since All In was mostly enjoyable. Might just have to see if I can get some friends to pitch in. But thanks on the explanation, good to know there's not a paywall to buy the PPVs at least.


----------



## Cas Ras

Some info pieces from current Observer by Meltzer

Background:


> The day of the week is not official, although it will likely be either Tuesday or Wednesday night.
> 
> Australia and Mexico are targets as well, but the U.S., U.K. and Canada are expected to be the key markets when the show launches.
> 
> AEW to TNT had been talked about by AEW President Tony Khan and Kevin Reilly, the President of TNT and TBS, for nearly one year, even predating All In. But the first actual serious negotiations started in mid-November. Khan had promised a strong roster in those negotiations and was able to sign every key person he had promised.


PVP price:


> The PPV content will be done more like UFC, where it will be a full price PPV at $49.95, and not undercutting the PPV providers’ price. That may have been something that they had little choice on, because in cutting recent deals with inDemand, Dish and DirecTV, the contract stipulations likely called for an inability to undercut the price on streaming. WWE was able to do that by basically just doing it, and the PPV providers had to either agree to continue airing the shows or not. But WWE had leverage due to its long history which AEW wouldn’t have had.


Financials and TNT:


> There is also an ad revenue split with a downside guarantee. So the final value of the deal will be directly related to ad rates and attractiveness of the product, as well as in the long run, the ratings.
> 
> TNT is available in ... just under 90 million homes.


----------



## Erik.

I hope they stick to about 4 PPVs a year.

No need to go more than that, especially at those prices

When the demand is well and truly there in a few years time, can start to expand their PPVs perhaps but a big four should be established and work hard to building that fanbase through exciting television.


----------



## shandcraig

Erik. said:


> I hope they stick to about 4 PPVs a year.
> 
> No need to go more than that, especially at those prices
> 
> When the demand is well and truly there in a few years time, can start to expand their PPVs perhaps but a big four should be established and work hard to building that fanbase through exciting television.



Yeah i would way rather have less ppvs. Creat 4 different meaningful strong ppv events/ names and build them up for several months.


Double or nothing makes sense for this event but i dont see them using that name ever again. Its more of a perfect one time off name


I could see ALL IN being a yearly ppv but what its theme/concept would be.


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> Yeah i would way rather have less ppvs. Creat 4 different meaningful strong ppv events/ names and build them up for several months.
> 
> 
> Double or nothing makes sense for this event but i dont see them using that name ever again. Its more of a perfect one time off name


I genuinely think it may stay.

They've created their "Casino Battle Royale" specifically for this event, you can bet they'll keep that gimmick battle royal in future as a way of pushing a potential top guy in the future with a title shot.


----------



## TD Stinger

I wonder with them running live weekly what size of buildings will they be running. WWE runs basketball arenas and things of that nature and these days only fill about 50-75% of it, with some sellouts here and there as well.

Is that the size AEW will be going for? Or maybe something more like when TNA was on the road live every other week back in like 2013? That to me will be their next big test to see what kind of audiences they pull in weekly as opposed to a big show every few months.

Hope they can some shows in the Hammerstein Ballroom.


----------



## RiverFenix

At the $50 price point for PPV's they better only have 3-4 a year and make them really special to make it worth fans while to shell out that price point. Having a monthly PPV at $50 will cause a lot of ill will with the fan base I think, especially if they're run of the mill types just for the sake of having them. 

I really hope they stick with Saturday nights for PPV's as well. I don't understand why WWE stuck with Sundays - other than tradition. Saturdays would be so much better for international fans as well I'd have to believe.


----------



## shandcraig

TD Stinger said:


> I wonder with them running live weekly what size of buildings will they be running. WWE runs basketball arenas and things of that nature and these days only fill about 50-75% of it, with some sellouts here and there as well.
> 
> Is that the size AEW will be going for? Or maybe something more like when TNA was on the road live every other week back in like 2013? That to me will be their next big test to see what kind of audiences they pull in weekly as opposed to a big show every few months.
> 
> Hope they can some shows in the Hammerstein Ballroom.





They need to stay far and wide away from venues like Hamerstein ballroom. They want to be a big player and they should not be trying to fill Indy shoes . Plus i dont see them ever going in venues that small


----------



## Erik.

A key thing Dave said on WOR that explains the "biggest deal for for a wrestling company since WCW" is that the value of Turner covering the production costs is around $20-30 million. (Estimated)

At its peak, TNA was getting somewhere between $12-$15 million per year, which barely covered their production costs. WWE spends an average of $1 mil per episode on costs, and USA doesn't cover them, but the money they make from the shows is more than enough (hence why they've done a lot more Raw/Smackdown back to back same arena shows)

So the signifcant ad split, on top of not having to pay production is huge. The rights fee means very little if its not enough to cover the production costs, so this deal is a great for them.


----------



## Switchblade Club

They gotta do something about those PPV costs, no one nowadays is gonna spend 50 bucks 5 times a year on a wrestling PPV.

Need to come up with a streaming service like the network or njpwworld


----------



## RiverFenix

TD Stinger said:


> I wonder with them running live weekly what size of buildings will they be running. WWE runs basketball arenas and things of that nature and these days only fill about 50-75% of it, with some sellouts here and there as well.
> 
> Is that the size AEW will be going for? Or maybe something more like when TNA was on the road live every other week back in like 2013? That to me will be their next big test to see what kind of audiences they pull in weekly as opposed to a big show every few months.
> 
> Hope they can some shows in the Hammerstein Ballroom.


A 5000 seat arena sell out is better than 8000 in a 15000 seat venue. With a legit sell out, you leave fans left out but it creates a better atmosphere in the arena as fans are excited to have scored seats and the fans there will be more of the hardcore variety who will have bought tickets when they were made available rather than walk up types who decide at the last minute that they have nothing better to do that evening afterall. 

I mean if you can sell out NBA arenas, you do that. And nothing looks better than a stadium sell out but AEW will be years away from that, if ever. 

I'd rather see unique venues like the Fight for the Fallen venue than bland, non-descript arenas that WWE books and then tarps off half of. 

Also I hope the audience isn't lit in any way. Light it like professional MMA/Boxing matches.


----------



## Erik.

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> A 5000 seat arena sell out is better than 8000 in a 15000 seat venue. With a legit sell out, you leave fans left out but it creates a better atmosphere in the arena as fans are excited to have scored seats and the fans there will be more of the hardcore variety who will have bought tickets when they were made available rather than walk up types who decide at the last minute that they have nothing better to do that evening afterall.
> 
> I mean if you can sell out NBA arenas, you do that. And nothing looks better than a stadium sell out but AEW will be years away from that, if ever.
> 
> I'd rather see unique venues like the Fight for the Fallen venue than bland, non-descript arenas that WWE books and then tarps off half of.
> 
> Also I hope the audience isn't lit in any way. Light it like professional MMA/Boxing matches.


I think it'll be a carbon copy or near enough of NJPW in terms of how it's presented in ring.


----------



## RiverFenix

Erik. said:


> A key thing Dave said on WOR that explains the "biggest deal for for a wrestling company since WCW" is that the value of Turner covering the production costs is around $20-30 million. (Estimated)
> 
> At its peak, TNA was getting somewhere between $12-$15 million per year, which barely covered their production costs. WWE spends an average of $1 mil per episode on costs, and USA doesn't cover them, but the money they make from the shows is more than enough (hence why they've done a lot more Raw/Smackdown back to back same arena shows)
> 
> So the signifcant ad split, on top of not having to pay production is huge. The rights fee means very little if its not enough to cover the production costs, so this deal is a great for them.


I htink AEW should tape every second show. Air live, and then tape the next weeks right after. It will halve costs, give fans in attendance 4 hours of wrestling and I really don't think having spoilers available would hurt ratings all that much anymore as long as the taped show offers something worth tuning in for. Match outcomes alone don't spoil much - fans will still want to see the matches and commentary and AEW could always add in backstage promo's and character vignettes in post production as a further reason to watch. 
If you add the backstage stuff in post for the taped show, you could cut down on the show length by half an hour so 3.5 hours of wrestling for the fan in attendence - short enough not to burn them out.


----------



## Sin City Saint

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> A 5000 seat arena sell out is better than 8000 in a 15000 seat venue. With a legit sell out, you leave fans left out but it creates a better atmosphere in the arena as fans are excited to have scored seats and the fans there will be more of the hardcore variety who will have bought tickets when they were made available rather than walk up types who decide at the last minute that they have nothing better to do that evening afterall.
> 
> I mean if you can sell out NBA arenas, you do that. And nothing looks better than a stadium sell out but AEW will be years away from that, if ever.
> 
> I'd rather see unique venues like the Fight for the Fallen venue than bland, non-descript arenas that WWE books and then tarps off half of.
> 
> Also I hope the audience isn't lit in any way. Light it like professional MMA/Boxing matches.


I would think it will be a similar setup as All In, probably in smaller arenas on the weekly basis. Could see them doing some shows in old ECW venues (like Hammerstein Ballroom) too.


----------



## shandcraig

Erik. said:


> A key thing Dave said on WOR that explains the "biggest deal for for a wrestling company since WCW" is that the value of Turner covering the production costs is around $20-30 million. (Estimated)
> 
> At its peak, TNA was getting somewhere between $12-$15 million per year, which barely covered their production costs. WWE spends an average of $1 mil per episode on costs, and USA doesn't cover them, but the money they make from the shows is more than enough (hence why they've done a lot more Raw/Smackdown back to back same arena shows)
> 
> So the signifcant ad split, on top of not having to pay production is huge. The rights fee means very little if its not enough to cover the production costs, so this deal is a great for them.




For sure. They can make money off venue sells and selling products. Of course that wont happen over night but that is a reason why any business tours venues. Singers dont go to venues because its on tv but simply for the Seat sales. So this company just has to build that fan base and they will come


----------



## TheLooseCanon

shandcraig said:


> Thanks for some details.That is interesting that it will be live weekly


I'm glad it is. Taped wrestling, especially in the internet age, to start off your hot new company is garbage.


----------



## shandcraig

TheLooseCanon said:


> I'm glad it is. Taped wrestling, especially in the internet age, to start off your hot new company is garbage.




I agree that this company is going to do well because of going live. It will create that buzz feeling for fans like we used to get.Plus have that shock factor of not knowing whats going to happen


----------



## headstar

*Kurt Angle Says "There Is No Way" That AEW Catches Up To WWE Despite TV Deal On TNT*
https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2019/05/kurt-angle-says-there-is-no-way-that-aew-catches-up-to-wwe-654160/


> The much-talked-about-but-never-confirmed TV deal for AEW was finally confirmed on Wednesday during the WarnerMedia Upfronts. AEW will be headed to TNT later this year and some 18 years after WCW exited Turner Network Television.
> 
> Kurt Angle never appeared in WCW, but he did work for one of WWE's rivals in Impact Wrestling. Angle spoke with Wrestling Inc. about AEW landing a TV deal and how they'll compare to WWE.
> 
> "I want the fans to be excited about it. I'm gonna tell you this though, and I don't wanna come around in five years and say 'I told you so.' Listen, WWE is the No. 1 brand and will always be No. 1…There's no way in heck anybody's gonna catch up to them. If this company... I'm not daring them, I'm just saying it's not bad to be No. 2. If you're gonna set out to be No. 1, then you're gonna spend a lot of F'n money," said Angle.
> 
> He then talked about being with TNA when they tried to go head-to-head with WWE. They brought in big names like Hulk Hogan and Eric Bischoff, moved to Monday nights and also started doing live events. But it didn't go well and they lost a lot of money.
> 
> "What I'm saying is that I think AEW can be a good addition to wrestling. I believe that it can be a great No. 2 company. But if they wanna be No. 1, be prepared to spend hundreds of millions of dollars," stated Angle. "If you're gonna catch up to WWE, you're gonna have to do that.
> 
> "I welcome AEW to do whatever they want to do to become No. 1. But I'm telling you right now, they're gonna have a great run but WWE is No. 1 and always will be."


----------



## Beatles123

headstar said:


> *Kurt Angle Says "There Is No Way" That AEW Catches Up To WWE Despite TV Deal On TNT*
> https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2019/05/kurt-angle-says-there-is-no-way-that-aew-catches-up-to-wwe-654160/


Says the guy who's retired and living on WWE's paycheck.


----------



## shandcraig

anythings possible. Thats why anyones either a mark or getting paid by a company to say one thing or say the opposite .


Absolutely anything is possible and companies change and shift positions all the time in the world


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Beatles123 said:


> Says the guy who's retired and living on WWE's paycheck.


This. He's just a kiss ass.


----------



## Erik.

headstar said:


> *Kurt Angle Says "There Is No Way" That AEW Catches Up To WWE Despite TV Deal On TNT*
> https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2019/05/kurt-angle-says-there-is-no-way-that-aew-catches-up-to-wwe-654160/


No shit 

:lol :lol

WWE has over half a century of history. AEW hasn't even had a show yet.

Who cares if it catches up or not? As long as it can provide an alternative to millions of wrestling fans as well as giving us something entertaining then I'll be happy.

What's next? 

"Kurt Angle tells newly opened Burger joint that it won't catch up with McDonalds" ?


----------



## Isuzu

Beatles123 said:


> Says the guy who's retired and living on WWE's paycheck.


Why is he wrong? Everyone is entitled to opinions. All AEW has right ow is a barter deal with TNT(WarnerMedia), it wasnt like back in the day when Turner was all in trying to put Vince and WWE out of business. until you have an actual crazy person willing to spend their entire fortune to take on Vince then that's just how it will be.


----------



## Isuzu

Erik. said:


> No shit
> 
> :lol :lol
> 
> WWE has over half a century of history. AEW hasn't even had a show yet.
> 
> Who cares if it catches up or not? As long as it can provide an alternative to millions of wrestling fans as well as giving us something entertaining then I'll be happy.
> 
> What's next?
> 
> "Kurt Angle tells newly opened Burger joint that it won't catch up with McDonalds" ?


Um that was the question posed to him, so he answered. my god, some aew fans are just absolutely insecure and on edge about everything. I bet if Angle said yes to the question this would be front and center with Meltzer and Co on observer radio praising Angle.


----------



## Erik.

Isuzu said:


> Um that was the question posed to him, so he answered. my god, some aew fans are just absolutely insecure and on edge about everything. I bet if Angle said yes to the question this would be front and center with Meltzer and Co on observer radio praising Angle.


What do I have to be insecure about?

:lol

It's the sort of moronic question a fuck nugget like yourself would ask someone, only to then come in here and post the answer to justify why AEW isnt going to make it.

Be gone.


----------



## shandcraig

So what was that about everyone getting a hard on about the belt being revealed yesterday lol. I had no thought in my mind it was going to be revealed because of the tv deal. I dont even know if we will see it at DON. Though if someone is in the battle royal to get a chance to face someone for it maybe they should reveal it


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> So what was that about everyone getting a hard on about the belt being revealed yesterday lol. I had no thought in my mind it was going to be revealed because of the tv deal. I dont even know if we will see it at DON. Though if someone is in the battle royal to get a chance to face someone for it maybe they should reveal it


They teased it in the last RTDoN, that's why.


----------



## Chan Hung

Does it matter what Angle says, he was in TNA afterall a long time


----------



## shandcraig

point is it does not matter how long someone has been around for, Anythings possible and peoples position in the market change all the time. Why do you think WCW over took wwf for a while even though wwf was been around for so long. The fact the wwe is on its biggest decline in years says enough that people are wanting a different product. All im saying is anything is possible nothing is guaranted


----------



## Beatles123

Isuzu said:


> Um that was the question posed to him, so he answered. my god, some aew fans are just absolutely insecure and on edge about everything. I bet if Angle said yes to the question this would be front and center with Meltzer and Co on observer radio praising Angle.


I'm saying that it would be hard for him to say otherwise when he's LIVING COMFORTABLY under their umbrella. His comments don't mean much at all.


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> point is it does not matter how long someone has been around for, Anythings possible and peoples position in the market change all the time. Why do you think WCW over took wwf for a while even though wwf was been around for so long. The fact the wwe is on its biggest decline in years says enough that people are wanting a different product. All im saying is anything is possible nothing is guaranted


WCW had historical presence with larger than life stars and the biggest name in wrestling history when they were on top for a short period of time during an era where WWE weren't as big as they are now nor were they making as much money as they were now.

WWE is to wrestling what Kleenex is to tissues, what Google is to search engines, what Coca Cola is to soft drinks.

Anyone who truly believes AEW are going to compete with WWE is living in a dream world and to be fair, it's those sort of fans that put me off the product.

But that's fine. AEW will be an alternative, giving us something different to what has ever been shown to a live audience before, with some new faces that not many people have heard of and some names that people obviously have. I'm excited for it.

Being the biggest doesn't equal being the best. AEW can look to be that product alongside WWE who aims to provide a BETTER product.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Erik. said:


> WCW had historical presence with larger than life stars and the biggest name in wrestling history when they were on top for a short period of time during an era where WWE weren't as big as they are now nor were they making as much money as they were now.
> 
> WWE is to wrestling what Kleenex is to tissues, what Google is to search engines, what Coca Cola is to soft drinks.
> 
> Anyone who truly believes AEW are going to compete with WWE is living in a dream world and to be fair, it's those sort of fans that put me off the product.
> 
> But that's fine. AEW will be an alternative, giving us something different to what has ever been shown to a live audience before, with some new faces that not many people have heard of and some names that people obviously have. I'm excited for it.


To be fair though WWE is doing worse in terms of popularity than ever before. Their mainstream relevance is gone. TV ratings are at all time lows. Attendance is down. Network numbers are stagnant at best. If they weren't taking SA blood money and Fox wasn't dumb enough to give them a big money TV deal they would be fucked.

AEW won't be competing directly with them because they won't be airing on Mondays, but it is very possible they could eventually draw the same or better ratings than WWE as more and more people keep tuning out of Raw and SD because they're fed up with the product.

WWE is an unstable mess with Vince in control. I genuinely don't believe he has a clue what he's doing anymore and thinks he's invincible.


----------



## Beatles123

Jesus H, can we not just enjoy the promotion without you cockgoblins telling us what it should and shouldn't do to "compete"? fpalm


----------



## shandcraig

thats the thing they dont need to be larger than anyone to be a good business. But everyone constantly with these facts but if this company ever gets bigger than wwe well Like i said anything is possible. Thats why i dont go one way or another for sides


They will be successful too just because theres a market that wants something else that is large enough to be a profit. If they have to have a smaller budget to fit under that success well so be it !!!!! 


Just like in mma im happy we have new promotions rising with ufc


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> thats the thing they dont need to be larger than anyone to be a good business. But everyone constantly with these facts but if this company ever gets bigger than wwe well Like i said anything is possible. Thats why i dont go one way or another for sides
> 
> 
> They will be successful too just because theres a market that wants something else that is large enough to be a profit. If they have to have a smaller budget to fit under that success well so be it !!!!!
> 
> 
> Just like in mma im happy we have new promotions rising with ufc


Except according to some jackoffs wrestling is dead so we aren't allowed to hope for nice things. fpalm

These youtube shitheads have me all fucked up


----------



## patpat

Angle :lol 
Who cares? Like really who the hell cares? Maybe baron Corbin lol


----------



## shandcraig

Em i the only one that thinks Brian Pill Jr is going to be a big star one day ? Hes got a long way to go but maybe given his freedom yet a proper push in character from JR and Billy gun he could be the next loose cannon


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> shandcraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> point is it does not matter how long someone has been around for, Anythings possible and peoples position in the market change all the time. Why do you think WCW over took wwf for a while even though wwf was been around for so long. The fact the wwe is on its biggest decline in years says enough that people are wanting a different product. All im saying is anything is possible nothing is guaranted
> 
> 
> 
> WCW had historical presence with larger than life stars and the biggest name in wrestling history when they were on top for a short period of time during an era where WWE weren't as big as they are now nor were they making as much money as they were now.
> 
> WWE is to wrestling what Kleenex is to tissues, what Google is to search engines, what Coca Cola is to soft drinks.
> 
> Anyone who truly believes AEW are going to compete with WWE is living in a dream world and to be fair, it's those sort of fans that put me off the product.
> 
> But that's fine. AEW will be an alternative, giving us something different to what has ever been shown to a live audience before, with some new faces that not many people have heard of and some names that people obviously have. I'm excited for it.
> 
> Being the biggest doesn't equal being the best. AEW can look to be that product alongside WWE who aims to provide a BETTER product.
Click to expand...

 the Kleenex and tissue metaphor tho , it's only here that you can someone see some of the funniest shit :lol


----------



## Vic

headstar said:


> *Kurt Angle Says "There Is No Way" That AEW Catches Up To WWE Despite TV Deal On TNT*
> https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2019/05/kurt-angle-says-there-is-no-way-that-aew-catches-up-to-wwe-654160/


lol post a link about a WWE contracted talent talking shit about AEW, why haven’t you been banned from this thread yet?


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> Em i the only one that thinks Brian Pill Jr is going to be a big star one day ? Hes got a long way to go but maybe given his freedom yet a proper push in character from JR and Billy gun he could be the next loose cannon


I became a fan after his MLW match with dreamer, Dude will be a stud!


----------



## shandcraig

does anyone think they should scrap the gold in the logo ? This logo looks way more professional


----------



## deets

I think Pillman Jr is gonna be a star. He and Bulldog Jr. Need to go to AEW.


----------



## Beatles123




----------



## shandcraig

I just hope they dont have colored logos on the belt. It should just be silver or gold logo and not whatever a logos color pattern is


----------



## Erik.

Say what you want about Cody, but he's a great promoter.


----------



## patpat

Beatles123 said:


>


he looks like a blond Vince McMahon! 
Anyway cody is a great promoter, I really respect the kid.


----------



## Beatles123

That man has done more with the rest of the elite than he has in his entire WWE career. :lenny


----------



## shandcraig

ok so other places around the world it will be on fite, The question is how much will they charge


----------



## Vic

So unless I missed something Cody basically confirmed that the ITV deal is full on for the UK (including TV) post-DON. Good for the UK fans if so.


----------



## SparrowPrime

Tired of hitting refresh on a 1000+ post general discussion?? Here is a separate thread for AEW's TNT television deal discussion. AEW Double or Nothing has a separate thread (Please explain why that is allowed to be a separate thread from the General AEW Discussion thread?)

AEW TNT TV Deal discussion
https://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/2393650-aew-tnt-television-deal-discussion.html#post77248172

If you guys just give us OUR sub forum. All of this could easily be fixed!!!


----------



## Venocide

Thought this was pretty cool

https://twitter.com/TeamLouie/status/1128995009364090882


----------



## McNugget

shandcraig said:


> does anyone think they should scrap the gold in the logo ? This logo looks way more professional


I love the gold. It looks clean as hell on the hat I bought.


----------



## Beatles123

As I sit and think about it, I think the reason for the anxiousness over AEW having a section is because some of us--and I think this includes myself--were under the impression we were getting one as long as the company was on a major network...this was never outright stated, but I think it seemed to be the implication most of us received. Since then the mods haven't told us anything except to wait, and I think it's just left a few of us scratching our heads here as to if they even intend to make one in time for the PPV or TV show. @Chrome ; has been our only contact on the matter bar a few select posts from others in various threads, and I think his silence has caused some concern for those that haven't read everything.

I hope the mods will therefore forgive those of us that are a bit too full of piss n' vinegar about this for their own good and won't take it as an indictment on the rest of us who just are merely feeling congested from being within this one thread for so long. I think I speak for most of us when I say we can wait if needed, but some clarification on the exact plan WOULD be of some help. At least I think so. 

Thank you all either way! :becky


----------



## shandcraig

Venocide said:


> Thought this was pretty cool
> 
> https://twitter.com/TeamLouie/status/1128995009364090882




LOL i love that, Its pretty clear we will get a nitro like vibe to it but modern and with its own version and style. TNT logo is in front of fire. Hence the dynamite work we will see fire but i bet we also see the wick ect 


I wonder what style of theme song they will use. Something just with more of a tune to it or more rock ect


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> LOL i love that, Its pretty clear we will get a nitro like vibe to it but modern and with its own version and style. TNT logo is in front of fire. Hence the dynamite work we will see fire but i bet we also see the wick ect
> 
> 
> I wonder what style of theme song they will use. Something just with more of a tune to it or more rock ect


I imagine Downstait will be doing the theme.


----------



## Beatles123

Erik. said:


> I imagine Downstait will be doing the theme.


They any good?


----------



## shandcraig

Erik. said:


> I imagine Downstait will be doing the theme.



ALL IN theme was so sick man. I loved how it was mixed with rock but electronic and a more harder sound rock voice. I absolutely hate Codys theme song though, The same singer sounds like a bed wetter in it and the tune is lame. 

Thats me though lol but i loved the all in theme so the guy can create good stuff.


----------



## Erik.

Beatles123 said:


> They any good?


They're pretty shitty and generic.

They should have just gone with Jim Johnston

Downstait are the ones who created the Miz theme tune "I came to play"

Though they did the "All-In" theme.


----------



## shandcraig

Erik. said:


> They're pretty shitty and generic.
> 
> They should have just gone with Jim Johnston
> 
> Downstait are the ones who created the Miz theme tune "I came to play"


Have they hired a music person officially yet ?


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> Have they hired a music person officially yet ?


Not sure if anythings ever been confirmed.

I am sure they'll have Downstait, Dillon Spears and Young Bucks' Dad.

Dillon Spears done this beauty.


----------



## Platt

Let me clear things up. Will there be an AEW section? probably in time but not before they've had a single show. No promotion has ever had a section before they've actually run a show, TNA didn't, Lucha Underground ran a season before they got one, NJPW only got theirs recently, ROH have been on TV for a decade and don't have one. The more people piss and moan about it the longer it will take. For all you know it already exists and you just can't see it yet because it isn't live. Patience is the key.


----------



## shandcraig

gotta love internet people in power


----------



## Erik.

It's here....

:mark:


----------



## SparrowPrime

LMAO!!


----------



## Beatles123

Erik. said:


> It's here....
> 
> :mark:


What is?


----------



## Erik.

Beatles123 said:


> What is?


https://www.wrestlingforum.com/aew/


----------



## Raye

Platt said:


> Let me clear things up. Will there be an AEW section? probably in time but not before they've had a single show. No promotion has ever had a section before they've actually run a show, TNA didn't, Lucha Underground ran a season before they got one, NJPW only got theirs recently, ROH have been on TV for a decade and don't have one. *The more people piss and moan about it the longer it will take.* For all you know it already exists and you just can't see it yet because it isn't live. Patience is the key.


The let's not give the people what they want method, Vince taught you well :vince2

Anywho, apparently a song has been made for a top secret star for Double or Nothing. The artist made a tweet about it.


----------



## patpat

we have a section!


----------



## SparrowPrime

patpat said:


> we have a section!


Wait...are you serious? YES YES YES


----------



## Soul Rex

Erik. said:


> https://www.wrestlingforum.com/aew/


This is not working.


----------



## Beatles123

Yall lyin'


----------



## Erik.

Soul Rex said:


> This is not working.


Looks like its now been hidden again. 

But atleast it's been created now. So hopefully once DoN is fine with, the section can open.

Definitely a section as theres a stickied post regarding rules and regulations in that particular section.


----------



## Beatles123

:vincecry

JUST STOP RUINING IT, YALL! I wanna get it but the demand is only delaying it


----------



## The Wood

DMD Mofomagic said:


> Eric Bischoff isn't the only person to ever say that. He also didn't own distribution rights, I don't even know where that came from.
> 
> Kevin Sullivan has said it, Jerry Jarrett has said it, Dusty Rhodes has said it.
> 
> Pretty much anyone who has had any type of influence in WCW has said Turner was the guy keeping them on the air.
> 
> Also, Jarrett was going to buy the company for 60 million dollars WITHOUT TV(he was going to do the TNA weekly PPV model)
> 
> He got the investors, made the phone call, and no one called him back.
> 
> There is plenty of evidence to show that there was some shadiness with the deal to Vince.


Kevin Sullivan is a worker. I personally like Sullivan, but you can't trust what he says either. I also like Jerry Jarrett, but come on. They were $62 million in the hole. Use your head. 

Re: Distribution rights: I misspoke. Bischoff didn't sell the distribution rights, but he outsourced projects to Jason Hervey which got him heat and contributed to him being fired. Point is: WCW were not happy with WCW video and how rinky-dink it was compared to the WWF. 

I didn't say there wasn't shadiness, but you've got to apply Occam's razor and use some common sense. Why would they not sell to someone looking to take $60 million off their backs? Vince wasn't going to be throwing that much money at them. Keep in mind he had just sunk $100 million into the XFL. It's more likely to assume that the wrestling deals were on the low-end, not trustworthy, causing headaches, etc. I wouldn't want to do business with Bischoff, who made some fucking _insane_ decisions when running WCW. This is a dude who _twice_ ran PPVs overtime without notifying providers, meaning phone calls requesting refunds en masse. That sort of idiocy is hard to deal with . 



Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> Bro, it's entirely possible that nobody called him back because his plan sounded fucking stupid and he was a former wrestler, not an experienced promoter or executive.
> 
> 
> TV land is incredibly ruthless. It's not a conspiracy that they didn't call back some wrestler with a half baked plan lmao


I've got to spread reputation before giving it back to you again, but this is a great post. That's why Jim Herd was put into position in the first place. They liked "proper executives." Especially after the wrestling side turned things into a circus when the wheels started to come off in 1998. 




DMD Mofomagic said:


> You can't be serious.
> 
> Jerry Jarrett was hand in hand with Lawler in making USWA what they were. And he didn't pitch them a plan, nor they would need one considering all he was doing was buying the company.
> 
> Time Warner would have not been involved at all.
> 
> More importantly, the same suits had called Jerry to come in to help save them before, they were familiar with him
> 
> I still can't believe that you didn't know Jerry Jarrett was a promoter... that is laughable in itself


What is that supposed to mean to WCW executives though? Ooh, the USWA. I love me some old-school wrestling, but how exactly is that supposed to make the jaws of people who don't understand it's jaws drop? You also don't know that there wasn't a plan. You're taking the story you've heard and assuming that there is no wider context to it. 

Um, no one said they didn't know Jerry Jarrett was a promoter. Wtf? 

It's pointless arguing with you, because you live in your own little world with this warped version of logic and it spirals into bullshit "Gotcha!" moments that aren't even gotcha moments. You are the guy that tried to prove that Kevin Nash was more over than Goldberg in 1998 with a chart that proved Goldberg was doing better business than Nash. It's not worth derailing this thread over. 

The point I was originally trying to make is this: WCW going under was WCW's fault. They engaged in terrible business decisions, were $62 million in the red (and this number was growing _immensely_) and had a terrible culture. We do not live in a world where a healthy WCW was ever cut. TNT were not the bad guys in that relationship, like Spike TV were not the bad guys in the relationship between them and TNA. That is not to be confused with "TNT hates wrestling." They hated the wrestling that was causing them headaches and losing them money. The landscape has changed, sure, but the company is different and run by a dude who has presumably read The Death of WCW and isn't going to make the same mistakes that pissed off executives last time. It's no surprise they ended up on TNT. That has been the goal from the start, and there was always a very good chance that it would happen. TNT getting back into bed with wrestling is not a mystery. 



roadkill_ said:


> 'Advertiser friendly' is alright. WCW did a lot by being 'advertiser friendly'. People are confusing WWE greedily pandering to public shareholders' every batshit whim with a private company toning thing down a little.
> 
> There's a scene in RoboCop 2 where they take the piss out of what is happening in WWE right now, by indulging in every corporate whim, even when they conflict, the property (RoboCop cyborg) is turned into a non-functioning mess.


WWE are really bad at aiming content towards children. If we were talking animated children's movies, we'd be talking awful shit that bombs compared to the possibilities of a Pixar or whatnot. "Advertiser-friendly" doesn't mean "bad." That's just the way WWE goes about things. 




Erik. said:


> Didn't someone say $40,000,000 ?


I said upwards of $40,000,000 not as a fixed number, but as the possible total of production costs that TNT is said to be covering. A number I got for the cost to run a Raw in 2016 was $880,000. Or thereabouts. Multiply that by 52 and you get $45.76 million. I'm not sure if their production costs will anywhere near rival WWE's, but I'm sure the goal is to be as big as possible and run arenas when they can. It might be a hyperbolic figure on my behalf, but when you add up the cost of a year's shows, you get quite a large lump sum, and TNT picking up that bill is not nothing. 

Anyone who says that AEW is getting "nothing" out of this deal financially is insane.


----------



## The Wood

Hey, when it comes to an AEW subsection, can we please give the mods a break? They've got lives and surely have a lot of shit on their plate. It is coming. We have been given rough estimates for events or timing that will lead to it. We can discuss AEW just fine in here, and we do. Do we really need 8 billion threads specifically about Sonny Kiss just because RIGHT NOW? Relax and be patient. You will get your subsection. I actually like all the AEW info being in one place at the moment.


----------



## shandcraig

So far the roster seems vert diverse from one character to the next. Should be interesting to see how they all come off revolving through the roster on the show


----------



## Beatles123

RTDON when? :flair


----------



## Chrome

Yeah, people need to be patient when it comes to the AEW section. That said, I do think it's time we get one because this thread's starting to get cluttered and there's definitely enough stuff to talk about in individual threads.


----------



## Erik.

Beatles123 said:


> RTDON when? :flair


I hope todays Cody video wasn't a replacement for it.

I imagine we'll probably get one at the weekend.


----------



## Soul Rex

Not that I care that much, but opening a section on a forum is literally the simplest and easiest thing to do, feel like the staff on here is acting like a women playing hard to get.

Anyways, I feel optimistic about AEW as for now, but I still sense a weak roster from a first sight.


----------



## patpat

please guys stop pressuring the staff, it makes all of us look pretty immature


----------



## shandcraig

patpat said:


> please guys stop pressuring the staff, it makes all of us look pretty immature



And them threatening to take as long as they want because people are asking when it is not immature ?


----------



## The Wood

shandcraig said:


> And them threatening to take as long as they want because people are asking when it is not immature ?


No one has threatened anything. They've just said "Relax. It's coming." Relax. It's coming.


----------



## Vic

Seriously, let this be the last post mentioning the section. It’s very childish at this point. Getting TNA mark vibes in here atm.


----------



## shandcraig

The Wood said:


> No one has threatened anything. They've just said "Relax. It's coming." Relax. It's coming.


the person did say that if people continue to ask they will take even longer until they decide to release it. That is just is immature. 


Anywho just pointed out facts. I coudlnt care less when it comes. 


lets just keep the AEW talk goign


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Chrome said:


> Yeah, people need to be patient when it comes to the AEW section. That said, I do think it's time we get one because this thread's starting to get cluttered and there's definitely enough stuff to talk about in individual threads.


Well word is that we'll get one *eventually*, but if we keep pissing and moaning about it, it will just take longer. That just makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside. 




What is this, Romper Room? Good fucking christ.



Soul Rex said:


> Anyways, I feel optimistic about AEW as for now, but I still sense a weak roster from a first sight.


I don't think the roster is weak as much as it's just relatively unknown. Some of the names I've seen so far are great talents, and I think several of those unknowns will start making names for themselves once they've been seen regularly for a few months, especially being allowed to do more of their own thing.


----------



## patpat

Oh I didn't see the "if you moan it will take longer" part , but still let's be patient. 
Also 
Good lord has 20 years of monopoly brain washed the American audience that much or is it just a reddit thing? The "sport-centric" thing Is done in Mexico, in Japan like....in a shit lot of place. But they do have better storylines, in fat their storylines ARE BETTER! why do people think this is just going to be a bunch of matches? How retarded is this conclusion? Like do people even think about it before assuming that? How can you do pro wrestling without a story? How does it make sense for then to say the characters will have freedom to create their own characters if there is no character and it's just a bunch of match? Like you had people asking TNT if it'll just be a bunch of matches and they had to confirm it's going to be a TV show. Like everyone here is so happy that we are getting something different, but I think its specific to this place, I think people just wants EXACTLY WWE! since when does soap opera bullshit equates good writing and good storylines?! Saying there will be less focus on drama doesnt mean no storylines , it means the stories will be more serious/real-like. Like look at the cody vs Dustin story they are telling...is this soap bullcrap? With some corny shit? Hell no! 
The thing is it's not the attitude era anymore , your promotion wont be popular by just doing attitude era things. Book a logia product, with charismatic guys , with great promos , present your wrestlers like stars, give some great rivalries that people can get invested in, be funny but without going into corny shit. 
It baffles me to see so many "fans" go around saying people arent watching "fake sport" if it is presented legit....like wtf are people talking about? Because having your main eventer being strong , with big winning streaks that you can back up is bad? Because bringing some details like the statistics, about how much time a guy could lose to this or that arent gonna make the show easier to watch? 


Like I am in full rant mode , but I am tired to see wrestling fans have such ridiculous reactions.....but I am not making a generality out of it. 
Like I dont even know what the complaint is, they shouldn't take themselves seriously ? Oh GREAT! you know who did that? Wwe they were basically saying wrestling is fake on TV all the time , and rousey was doing it on YouTube blogs, and they had segment with SNL literally sending the "it's not real , it's not serious" mentality, that's some Vince russoesque way to describe wrestling. ( you can listen to cornett explaining Russo being absolutely clueless about even the most basic wrestling shit its funny) and you know what happened when wwe did that? People were ANNOYED! Their current plan fix what people have been complaining about in wwe for years! And people are complaining about that too. What are they even supposed to do? :lol


----------



## Y.2.J

TheLooseCanon said:


> Stats mean titles matter which I love about their new vision. Belts are the reason they are supposed to be wrestling in the first place. But keep the memories there, don't go full Lance Storm. Never go full Lance Storm.


"Never go full Lance Storm". 
:ha



Donnie said:


> WOR Notes from Dave
> 
> Now, everyone can see why they have to charge full PPV price. They can't undercut anyone otherwise they're fucked.
> 
> Also, advertiser friendly should mean no Joey :banderas


Good to see Canada is one of their key markets. Hopefully we get news about a TV deal here.

In terms of advertiser friendly, the Bucks did say they want their product to be more edgier than WWE's PG.



Erik. said:


> "We might be negotiating right now with some. We want surprises to happen and we have a big show in 10 days, Double Or Nothing in Las Vegas ... you never know who you're gonna see in Las Vegas."


Fucking Bucks man. A big debut surprise would be fucking mint.



Beatles123 said:


>


Cody. The Elite. AEW. :banderas


----------



## Beatles123

Now if only the "Wrestling is dead/muh anti-flippy shit" assholes would let us enjoy it. X.x

This, like all in was, is GOOD for wrestling and I refuse to have this moment be downplayed because a few near 40 year old anti-smarks can sit on their youtube channels and go "WRESTLING IS ANTIQUATED, DON'T BE A MARK! REEEEEEEEEEEEEEE"


----------



## shandcraig

Canada better be a key market for them. Im flying out to vegas to see all those fuckers ! lol 


The entire win thing i think is pretty much a concept they will use just to drive storylines which i think could work. At the end of the day a promotion is and will always be driven by characters and thats what im looking forward to seeing from this roster. 

Lets be real here people, Someone is popular because of ones character and taht means they will be heavily involved in the so called wins lost concept. 


In wrestling all of these things tie together. So we will see 2 characters build up a story and face off in a epic match we wanna see.

Pac and page are about ones characters and the intensity of them wanting to face off and so whoever wins and loses it will contribute to either ors story line moving forward
Not sure if im making any sense but i appropriate anyone for trying to get what im saying lol


----------



## Y.2.J

If AEW can bring that NJPW sports feel, with cool and edgier stories/feuds, and incorporate that BTE humour...I'm all fucking in. All In.  I'm already all in..who am I kidding. 

I bet they go with ads on the ring mat like NJPW and UFC. Which is kinda cool. Makes it feel sportier.

One more week til DON. wens3


----------



## Boldgerg

Y.2.J said:


> If AEW can bring that NJPW sports feel, with cool and edgier stories/feuds, and incorporate that BTE humour...I'm all fucking in. All In.  I'm already all in..who am I kidding.
> 
> *I bet they go with ads on the ring mat like NJPW and UFC. Which is kinda cool. Makes it feel sportier.*
> 
> One more week til DON. wens3


God no.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Beatles123 said:


> What is?


it


----------



## birthday_massacre

Soul Rex said:


> Not that I care that much, but opening a section on a forum is literally the simplest and easiest thing to do, feel like the staff on here is acting like a women playing hard to get.
> 
> Anyways, I feel optimistic about AEW as for now, but I still sense a weak roster from a first sight.


They have a good number of named stars to build around. plus once Moxley joins, it will give them a good jolt.

they just need to make the names they have stars and they will be fine. 

Plus once people start leaving WWE the good ones will be picked up by AEW like The Revival, Gallows/Anderson, plus if people like Sasha Banks and Luke Harper are let go.

Nakamura is coming up soon too, and dont think he has re-signed with WWE yet


----------



## Chrome

birthday_massacre said:


> They have a good number of named stars to build around. plus once Moxley joins, it will give them a good jolt.
> 
> they just need to make the names they have stars and they will be fine.
> 
> Plus once people start leaving WWE the good ones will be picked up by AEW like The Revival, Gallows/Anderson, plus if people like Sasha Banks and Luke Harper are let go.
> 
> *Nakamura is coming up soon too, and dont think he has re-signed with WWE yet*


Could've sworn I remember hearing he re-signed like a month ago or so.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Chrome said:


> Could've sworn I remember hearing he re-signed like a month ago or so.


Someone asked Meltzer about if he was leaving or staying and Meltze said staying. But is that really a confirmation ?


----------



## shandcraig

Y.2.J said:


> If AEW can bring that NJPW sports feel, with cool and edgier stories/feuds, and incorporate that BTE humour...I'm all fucking in. All In.  I'm already all in..who am I kidding.
> 
> I bet they go with ads on the ring mat like NJPW and UFC. Which is kinda cool. Makes it feel sportier.
> 
> One more week til DON. wens3




Thats why everyone was fired up over wins loses. They dont get that this will be a combination of several things and im sure everything you listed is everything they will add to the vision of the product. 

I have no interest in ring ads but i would love for the wcw style logos on the ring mat


----------



## Boldgerg

shandcraig said:


> Thats why everyone was fired up over wins loses. They dont get that this will be a combination of several things and im sure everything you listed is everything they will add to the vision of the product.
> 
> *I have no interest in ring ads but i would love for the wcw style logos on the ring mat*


More like it.


----------



## birthday_massacre

shandcraig said:


> Thats why everyone was fired up over wins loses. They dont get that this will be a combination of several things and im sure everything you listed is everything they will add to the vision of the product.
> 
> I have no interest in ring ads but i would love for the wcw style logos on the ring mat


or do it like Hockey and have it around the boards.


----------



## shandcraig

birthday_massacre said:


> or do it like Hockey and have it around the boards.


as in the fan rails ? I would be fine with that. I just dont like ads on the ring anywhere unless its one of the wrestling branding logos


----------



## The Wood

Aesthetically, I hope they realize they don't have to do everything like WWE. They can have a nicely stylized mat that doesn't cushion all the sounds from the action; they can use cables instead of actual ropes. Looking professional is a must, but they don't need to do things just because WWE does them.


----------



## TD Stinger

AEW's got a good start at the top with guys like Omega, who will probably be their Ace, Jericho who's a legend, Cody along with PAC and a rising star in Hangman. Not to mention The Bucks who will no doubt be looking to make as many tag teams on the level of the singles stars. Plus I have no doubt they'll get some other big names here and there like potentially Moxley.

But at the end of the day it's also going to be up to them to make new stars. Take guys like MJF, Joey Janela, etc. into stars that can carry the brand for years to come.


----------



## The Wood

The roster doesn't get me pumped on its own, per se, but when you break it down, it is really good. PAC was one of the top five workers in WWE when he left. He was up there with AJ Styles, Samoa Joe and Daniel Bryan in terms of being a complete package. Hangman Page has got a lot of potential too. Christopher Daniels is really great. CIMA and the OWE guys are pretty amazing, athletically. Cody and Dustin are telling a good story. Jericho gets it. Omega is the darling of the industry right now, and is the correct choice for the initial ace. Moxley is interesting and can rope some modern WWE fans in. MJF and Private Party have a ton of potential. The AAA could be extremely beneficial. They'll probably pick up Scurll at some point. Hager is rumored, so hopefully there's a guy that gets to stretch a bit more and develop better than they ever did in WWE. It's all pretty good. 

The tag team scene is pretty grand. I'm not a big fan of Best Friends, but I do like Trent Beretta enough. Private Party can develop. The Young Bucks and The Lucha Bros. are as close to "stars" in tag team wrestling as you are going to get right now outside The Hardy Boyz. But you've also go SoCal Uncensored/Bad Influence, who were the best team in the industry at one point, as well as Angelica & Jack Evans, who will no doubt be fun. 

With sensible booking that clearly defines who the stars are going to be, there is room for all AEW's divisions to be attractive.


----------



## shandcraig

I can guarantee you these guys will work on some huge stable storyline of its own like bulletclub/nwo


especially with all the cooks running things its a perfect angle to turn some guys face or heel


They have a really interesting handful of guys that could create a couple different interesting groups


----------



## Raye

Erik. said:


> I hope todays Cody video wasn't a replacement for it.
> 
> I imagine we'll probably get one at the weekend.


I wouldn't get my hopes up too high for one, we're basically a week out at this point. Maybe something small but I don't know about a RTDON episode. We'll see though.



The Wood said:


> Aesthetically, I hope they realize they don't have to do everything like WWE. They can have a nicely stylized mat that doesn't cushion all the sounds from the action; they can use cables instead of actual ropes. Looking professional is a must, but they don't need to do things just because WWE does them.


They've already heavily emphasised they want to be as much of an alternative as possible, so you don't have to worry about them trying to be like WWE.


----------



## Chrome

birthday_massacre said:


> Someone asked Meltzer about if he was leaving or staying and Meltze said staying. *But is that really a confirmation ?*


Tbh, not really lol. "He could be staying, then again he could not be, I don't know."


----------



## shandcraig

what sucks is the ppv will happen and we will be hyping ourselves up for so many months until the weekly show.Then it will be a steady flow in here


----------



## Y.2.J

So say wins and losses are tracked, which I'm pretty sure we can say is confirmed now, then indirectly AEW will have to be seasoned right?

Either there's an off season or there's a hard reset date/start/end date to reset the wins and losses.
Because this isn't the UFC when you fight twice or three times year. They're likely to be in matches every week or every two-three weeks. In a few years time...are we going to really see lets say Kenny with 124-13 win/loss record (just throwing out numbers here).

And in pro wrestling, not everyone can be on top forever, people have to eat losses. People have to the jobs. People will do the jobs one day, and get pushes one day as well. If they have a season, they can reset the wins/losses lets say every year and build new stories and build new stars, new top guys.

Maybe I'm still thinking too much into this lol.


----------



## shandcraig

Y.2.J said:


> So say wins and losses are tracked, which I'm pretty sure we can say is confirmed now, then indirectly AEW will have to be seasoned right?
> 
> Either there's an off season or there's a hard reset date/start/end date to reset the wins and losses.
> Because this isn't the UFC when you fight twice or three times year. They're likely to be in matches every week or every two-three weeks. In a few years time...are we going to really see lets say Kenny with 124-13 win/loss record (just throwing out numbers here).
> 
> And in pro wrestling, not everyone can be on top forever, people have to eat losses. People have to the jobs. People will do the jobs one day, and get pushes one day as well. If they have a season, they can reset the wins/losses lets say every year and build new stories and build new stars, new top guys.
> 
> Maybe I'm still thinking too much into this lol.





Wayyyyyyy to much into it,Its really not going to be as as complicated people make it. Just cus u have wins loses dont mean it has to be seasonal.

wrestling is fake people, Dont forget that. THOUGH ITS REAL TO ME DAMMIT


----------



## birthday_massacre

shandcraig said:


> as in the fan rails ? I would be fine with that. I just dont like ads on the ring anywhere unless its one of the wrestling branding logos


yes like the fan rails, the barring between the fans and the ring. Like what is usually the hockey boards.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Y.2.J said:


> So say wins and losses are tracked, which I'm pretty sure we can say is confirmed now, then indirectly AEW will have to be seasoned right?
> 
> Either there's an off season or there's a hard reset date/start/end date to reset the wins and losses.
> Because this isn't the UFC when you fight twice or three times year. They're likely to be in matches every week or every two-three weeks. In a few years time...are we going to really see lets say Kenny with 124-13 win/loss record (just throwing out numbers here).
> 
> And in pro wrestling, not everyone can be on top forever, people have to eat losses. People have to the jobs. People will do the jobs one day, and get pushes one day as well. If they have a season, they can reset the wins/losses lets say every year and build new stories and build new stars, new top guys.
> 
> Maybe I'm still thinking too much into this lol.


I remember seeing there won't be an off-season. A reset would be a good idea though because after awhile the top guys would have such better records than everyone else that it would never make logical sense to move anyone else up the ranks.

I'd like to see a reset a couple times per year.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Y.2.J said:


> So say wins and losses are tracked, which I'm pretty sure we can say is confirmed now, then indirectly AEW will have to be seasoned right?
> 
> Either there's an off season or there's a hard reset date/start/end date to reset the wins and losses.
> Because this isn't the UFC when you fight twice or three times year. They're likely to be in matches every week or every two-three weeks. In a few years time...are we going to really see lets say Kenny with 124-13 win/loss record (just throwing out numbers here).
> 
> And in pro wrestling, not everyone can be on top forever, people have to eat losses. People have to the jobs. People will do the jobs one day, and get pushes one day as well. If they have a season, they can reset the wins/losses lets say every year and build new stories and build new stars, new top guys.
> 
> Maybe I'm still thinking too much into this lol.


Maybe they will rest every year at a certain PPV.

Like for example if the WWE did this, the records would reset the Raw after WM


----------



## shandcraig

i personally feel people are analyzing this concept way to much. I personally feel they are not going to be having number charts and all that jazz. I think its more of acknowledging someone has lost or won and not pretend they lost a match and 2 months later get a shot again. Give someone else a chance


----------



## SparrowPrime

I heard as far as a off season goes, someone on Twitter asked Matt Jackson. Christmas week and new Years week, Talent will be off for 2 weeks straight. With a taped episode and best of year episode with added bonus or pre taped match. If this is to be true, its another selling point for talent!!!


----------



## chronoxiong

I'm very happy for AEW and am shocked at the TV deal they got. Sounds like it is benefitting both parties. Its just that they need to get the viewers. So because of that, I will try to watch their shows when they air later this year. Problem is, during the Fall is like the busiest time of the year. All the other TV shows are back with new episodes. NFL and NBA is back in full force during that time too so its about making time to watch it. I am fed up with WWE right now and will try to keep watching it. I really hope AEW succeeds so it light a fire in the WWE that they sorely need.


----------



## Donnie

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129270310954524678
:fuckyeah


----------



## Beatles123

Sweet fuck, I had a dream I was at DoN and got to cut a shoot promo. :lenny 

If only.. :flair



Donnie said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129270310954524678
> :fuckyeah


For the UK fans, there's also this!

https://t.co/kjxKGrd8PS

London PPV's...:banderas


----------



## Raye

Man this has been about 5 months in the making and we're now just 1 week away from the first official AEW PPV. That feels good to say.


----------



## SMW

Raye said:


> Man this has been about 5 months in the making and we're now just 1 week away from the first official AEW PPV. That feels good to say.


feels like forever lol


----------



## patpat

feels like it's a story I will tell my kids lol


----------



## Beatles123

SMW said:


> feels like forever lol


It sure has, Super Mario World! :delrio

Thankfully, we're much closer now! :zayn2

I hope the set has a Roulette Wheel!


----------



## patpat

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Pk_Ya_xZq8&t=1s

boker teaches them so well, sure Kylie is much better but for people still in the "training" phase they are great. Kylie's in ring attitude is soooo perfect! reminds me a bit of the rock. and notice how they start the match by doing the traditional wrestling grabs! and the impact they give to their hits, that's what wrestling is about. making it look great, you could do the craziest spot but if there isn't the right psychology etc it sucks. booker is a great trainer!


----------



## Erik.

I've genuinely only just realised Double or Nothing is the 25th and that the 25th is a Saturday.

Does that mean the PPV is Saturday night like most Sports PPVs like Boxing and UFC?

If so, smart move.


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> I've genuinely only just realised Double or Nothing is the 25th and that the 25th is a Saturday.
> 
> Does that mean the PPV is Saturday night like most Sports PPVs like Boxing and UFC?
> 
> If so, smart move.


goddamn Erik the memory! lol 
yep it's on Saturday! so great I don't have to worry about the Monday morning!


----------



## Erik.

patpat said:


> goddamn Erik the memory! lol
> yep it's on Saturday! so great I don't have to worry about the Monday morning!


I mean I always knew it was next weekend - I only just realised the 25th was Saturday.

I am too used to big PPVs being on a Sunday. 

Hopefully they are Saturdays in future too. So much better for everyone, especially when you don't have to get up for work the next day.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Erik. said:


> I mean I always knew it was next weekend - I only just realised the 25th was Saturday.
> 
> I am too used to big PPVs being on a Sunday.
> 
> Hopefully they are Saturdays in future too. So much better for everyone, especially when you don't have to get up for work the next day.


For what it's worth, FyterFest and Fight for the Fallen will be held on a Saturday as well.


----------



## Billy Riley

Raye said:


> Man this has been about 5 months in the making and we're now just 1 week away from the first official AEW PPV. That feels good to say.


I wish them all the success they can get. It is exciting to see a serious American alternative major PPV.


----------



## Beatles123

I just want to say thank you to everyone in this topic that had positive and even negative opinions. Let us all take this journey together without fear and enjoy it, whether it should succeed or fail in the end. It's going to be a fun ride and I thank you all for adding to it by letting me share it with each of you. 

It's almost here...let's do it! :lenny


----------



## Chan Hung

I'm super pumped. I think the price is steep but fuck it I'm buying the ppv. Im here to support them. Is it on a Sunday? Also, after this ppv is the next big thing the TV show?


----------



## Beatles123

Chan Hung said:


> I'm super pumped. I think the price is steep but fuck it I'm buying the ppv. Im here to support them. Is it on a Sunday? Also, after this ppv is the next big thing the TV show?


Fight For The Fallen is in July I believe.

Question: Does anybody worry they're building the company too fast? Like, does anyone else kinda wish they did smaller one off shows before this? I guess im just worried there might be botches by the production crew. ROH used to botch their streams ALL THE TIME back in the early '10's. I'd hate for that to happen here. Especially on B/R live which as I understand it has been shoddy in the past. :Hutz


----------



## Chan Hung

Beatles123 said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm super pumped. I think the price is steep but fuck it I'm buying the ppv. Im here to support them. Is it on a Sunday? Also, after this ppv is the next big thing the TV show?
> 
> 
> 
> Fight For The Fallen is in July I believe.
> 
> Question: Does anybody worry they're building the company too fast? Like, does anyone else kinda wish they did smaller one off shows before this? I guess im just worried there might be botches by the production crew. ROH used to botch their streams ALL THE TIME back in the early '10's. I'd hate for that to happen here. Especially on B/R live which as I understand it has been shoddy in the past. <img src="https://i.imgur.com/4oGQeGw.png" border="0" alt="" title="Hutz" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

Wow so that's another PPV? Cool. Actually I think these shows is kind of good for them to do before they're on national TV that way they can work on any criticism or any mistakes or things that they need to do before they go live on TV


----------



## patpat

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LheO2Dr9uv0

can we kill the "we won't get any story from them" crap now? 
they say it themselves their story are going to be more complex , edgy all you want. a wrestling story isn't synonymous with a soap opera bad show. in fact it fails most time 
wwe presented becky vs Ronda in a sport way = big hype 
they started doing your typical bullshit soap story = story dies.


----------



## Chan Hung

patpat said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LheO2Dr9uv0
> 
> can we kill the "we won't get any story from them" crap now?
> they say it themselves their story are going to be more complex , edgy all you want. a wrestling story isn't synonymous with a soap opera bad show. in fact it fails most time
> wwe presented becky vs Ronda in a sport way = big hype
> they started doing your typical bullshit soap story = story dies.


Yeah I saw the video and these guys tell it how it is theyre gonna want to put on something edgy they're going to make stories compelling and put on Good Sports Center wrestling who's going to complain about that


----------



## patpat

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LheO2Dr9uv0


----------



## Jman55

Beatles123 said:


> Fight For The Fallen is in July I believe.
> 
> Question: Does anybody worry they're building the company too fast? Like, does anyone else kinda wish they did smaller one off shows before this? I guess im just worried there might be botches by the production crew. ROH used to botch their streams ALL THE TIME back in the early '10's. I'd hate for that to happen here. Especially on B/R live which as I understand it has been shoddy in the past. :Hutz


Understandable fear but with the fact they're a brand new promotion but with a good amount of backing they need to make a big splash hence the big major show to start and we have to hope and pray any streaming issues don't end up happening which would be a massive blow to them whether their fault or the providers since it would put people off paying that money again. 

Just gotta hope for the best you'd have to think they made sure to setup a crew to handle things correctly especially with the amount of time that they had this planned for.


----------



## Erik.

Chan Hung said:


> Wow so that's another PPV? Cool. Actually I think these shows is kind of good for them to do before they're on national TV that way they can work on any criticism or any mistakes or things that they need to do before they go live on TV


Not really a PPV. 

It's a charity event. Almost like a glorified house show.

But it shows us a pretty cool and unique venue, which could potentially be a venue for potential television dates.


----------



## Death Rider

patpat said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LheO2Dr9uv0
> 
> can we kill the "we won't get any story from them" crap now?
> they say it themselves their story are going to be more complex , edgy all you want. a wrestling story isn't synonymous with a soap opera bad show. in fact it fails most time
> wwe presented becky vs Ronda in a sport way = big hype
> they started doing your typical bullshit soap story = story dies.


BuT iNdY wReStLiNg DoEs NoT tElL sToRiEs


----------



## Raye

Chan Hung said:


> I'm super pumped. I think the price is steep but fuck it I'm buying the ppv. Im here to support them. Is it on a Sunday? Also, after this ppv is the next big thing the TV show?


Presumably so, but who knows, we'll see if they announce anything for August


----------



## Chan Hung

Raye said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm super pumped. I think the price is steep but fuck it I'm buying the ppv. Im here to support them. Is it on a Sunday? Also, after this ppv is the next big thing the TV show?
> 
> 
> 
> Presumably so, but who knows, we'll see if they announce anything for August
Click to expand...

Sounds good I guess after the pay-per-view I'll be going on to YouTube to see updates from them


----------



## Donnie

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> BuT iNdY wReStLiNg DoEs NoT tElL sToRiEs


That bum Havoc couldn't spell story, let alone tell one :rusev 

Like, I'm sure it'll be a 2 hour show with wrestling, and no promos or story. 

Now that we got that out of the way. Lets talk about how insane it is that an actual billionaire and his son decided to help create a wrestling company :sodone


----------



## Erik.

Donnie said:


> That bum Havoc couldn't spell story, let alone tell one :rusev
> 
> Like, I'm sure it'll be a 2 hour show with wrestling, and no promos or story.
> 
> Now that we got that out of the way. Lets talk about how insane it is that an actual billionaire and his son decided to help create a wrestling company :sodone


It really is incredible isn't it?

Changing the game.


----------



## patpat

if a new Steve Austin or a new rock or Hbks has to be born , it will be in aew. you can't have a larger than life character while doing 50/50 booking and scripted promo. 
also congratulations @erik since DAY ONE you said it was gonna be a NJPW-like but an americanized one. Jericho said exactly the same thing. it's wonderful! every single one of my friends I showed new Japan to fell in love. but they can be even BETTER than that! 

njpw's stories are the best!


----------



## Donnie

Erik. said:


> It really is incredible isn't it?
> 
> Changing the game.


It really is. 

Like, who could have foreseen that a wrestling nerd like us, would one day say "Hey, I really want get into the wrestling business" a statement we've all said at one time or another, but this dude is actually serious. So, he tries to buy IMPACT but they say no. So he looks around for another year until he learns about All In. He meets with Matt Jackson and his wife, and they decide to use the show as "proof of concept". Nick gets involved because he's always in with Matt, but they need one more. Instead of picking another wrestler, they just happen to be good friends with Cody Rhodes the son of Dusty Rhodes, legendary booker. That's every piece of the puzzle fitting perfectly. 

Not to mention the fact they got on TNT, the same station that owned the company that kicked the shit out of Vince. And was booked by Dusty. 

:banderas

OH, I ordered the show off FITE TV :fuckyeah


----------



## Isuzu

patpat said:


> if a new Steve Austin or a new rock or Hbks has to be born , it will be in aew. you can't have a larger than life character while doing 50/50 booking and scripted promo.
> also congratulations @erik since DAY ONE you said it was gonna be a NJPW-like but an americanized one. Jericho said exactly the same thing. it's wonderful! every single one of my friends I showed new Japan to fell in love. but they can be even BETTER than that!
> 
> njpw's stories are the best!


I have to disagree. ROH, PWG,CZW,House of glory and others have all been around for a while. Guys from AEW pretty much come from the same world, yet still no larger than life stars after all these years?

Adding statistics to a wrestling program is cool but people will also laugh at the notion of keeping stats of a scripted fight... It's a double edged sword. WWE still has a platform to be able to build larger than life stars, but the issue is the type of person with the personality doesn't eant to get into wtestling, when they can go straight to Hollywood.


----------



## patpat

Donnie said:


> It really is.
> 
> Like, who could have foreseen that a wrestling nerd like us, would one day say "Hey, I really want get into the wrestling business" a statement we've all said at one time or another, but this dude is actually serious. So, he tries to buy IMPACT but they say no. So he looks around for another year until he learns about All In. He meets with Matt Jackson and his wife, and they decide to use the show as "proof of concept". Nick gets involved because he's always in with Matt, but they need one more. Instead of picking another wrestler, they just happen to be good friends with Cody Rhodes the son of Dusty Rhodes, legendary booker. That's every piece of the puzzle fitting perfectly.
> 
> Not to mention the fact they got on TNT, the same station that owned the company that kicked the shit out of Vince. And was booked by Dusty.
> 
> :banderas
> 
> OH, I ordered the show off FITE TV :fuckyeah


 I already got it too! gonna be legendary guys! 



I would be happy if they can get this guy : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPJzTFZcAlA he is a samoan so of course! he already has an advantage. but also he is trained by booker ad so far all of booker's students are great.


----------



## patpat

Isuzu said:


> I have to disagree. ROH, PWG,CZW,House of glory and others have all been around for a while. Guys from AEW pretty much come from the same world, yet still no larger than life stars after all these years?
> 
> Adding statistics to a wrestling program is cool but people will also laugh at the notion of keeping stats of a scripted fight... It's a double edged sword. WWE still has a platform to be able to build larger than life stars, but the issue is the type of person with the personality doesn't eant to get into wtestling, when they can go straight to Hollywood.


first I need to prove you are a fool by saying just this! what are the greatest things in the history of pro wrestling? the undertaker's streak, Goldberg's streak and such. they all involve stats and numbers. do you know why? because it is impressive to have that! also if "they will have stats" is everything you got from what they have been saying all along then you should listen closely. 
stories, character development, artistic freedom. ROH, PWG, CZW ( the fact that you bring this promotion prove you don't know wtf you talking about ) were around for years and years and none of them got to the point where those kids are......so your point? 
the next rocky won't be born on the Indies because the Indies are not made or designed for that, it teaches wrestlers how to do it. its the equivalent of the territories back in the old days........
even if the most charismatic guy on earth is in the Indies, if he doesn't have the platform with the right people to guide him he won't do shit.
ps : the fact that people still put everyone rom the indy in the same bag saying they all come from the same "xxorld" is fundamentally dumb, they don't have the same view of the business , ideology or anything. just because they all wrestle on the Indies doesn't mean they have the same views.


----------



## patpat

it's 20 Dollars on FITE TV!!! ARGHHHHHHHHHHH I already bought it super expensive for 50$! I am crying right now!!!!
why didn't I juts wait!


----------



## Erik.

patpat said:


> it's 20 Dollars on FITE TV!!! ARGHHHHHHHHHHH I already bought it super expensive for 50$! I am crying right now!!!!
> why didn't I juts wait!


Hey, that extra $30 you paid will go a long way.

:lol


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

The Wood said:


> Kevin Sullivan is a worker. I personally like Sullivan, but you can't trust what he says either. I also like Jerry Jarrett, but come on. They were $62 million in the hole. Use your head.


It's funny the second someone disagrees with something that you claim and cites sources you go auto pilot to "You can't believe him, he is working you.

It's such your default. Once again, plenty of people have confirmed this, that is the point.

Pretty much everyone who worked in the offices of Turner have said the same thing "Ted kept us on because he felt wrestling saved his station.

They were losing money in the 80's. That is why the exodus from 1989-1991 happened.

Use your head, there were plenty of more lucrative deals on the table, and then on top of that, they took the deal where they would be paying contracts out (as Vince was not willing to buy them)

They paid $15 million dollars in contracts with no opportunity to ROI, you can't believe that there is nothing to the story



> Re: Distribution rights: I misspoke. Bischoff didn't sell the distribution rights, but he outsourced projects to Jason Hervey which got him heat and contributed to him being fired. Point is: WCW were not happy with WCW video and how rinky-dink it was compared to the WWF.


Doesn't matter, they sold WCW to him, and Fusient... the only reason the deal fell through was because of lack of distribution... Why are you just ignoring facts that have been verified for years by multiple parties




> I didn't say there wasn't shadiness, but you've got to apply Occam's razor and use some common sense. Why would they not sell to someone looking to take $60 million off their backs? Vince wasn't going to be throwing that much money at them. Keep in mind he had just sunk $100 million into the XFL. It's more likely to assume that the wrestling deals were on the low-end, not trustworthy, causing headaches, etc. I wouldn't want to do business with Bischoff, who made some fucking _insane_ decisions when running WCW. This is a dude who _twice_ ran PPVs overtime without notifying providers, meaning phone calls requesting refunds en masse. That sort of idiocy is hard to deal with .


Well, all that is being said is that there was shadiness.. If you aren't arguing that, I don't understand what the problem is.

The rumor is that they had an inside man working with Vince. Stu Snyder(who actually brokered the deal) was friends with Brad Siegel, who actually had convinced Jamie Kellner to cancel the programming, which left it as worthless to anyone who wanted to buy it.

As for the comments about Bischoff, who cares if you would or I for that matter would want to do business with him, it doesn't matter now (an obviously didn't matter then, since you know, they wound up selling to him, before he backed out)




> I've got to spread reputation before giving it back to you again, but this is a great post. That's why Jim Herd was put into position in the first place. They liked "proper executives." Especially after the wrestling side turned things into a circus when the wheels started to come off in 1998.


Jim herd was put into position in 1989.... and that is just the beginning of all that is wrong with what you are saying here.



> What is that supposed to mean to WCW executives though? Ooh, the USWA. I love me some old-school wrestling, but how exactly is that supposed to make the jaws of people who don't understand it's jaws drop? You also don't know that there wasn't a plan. You're taking the story you've heard and assuming that there is no wider context to it.


Considering I was explaining to someone else who didn't think jerry jarrett was a promoter, then maybe when you re-read it you will understand how the USWA even came up.

What do you mean that there wasn't a plan? It's obvious there was... considering Jarrett opened up TNA wrestling without tv distribution, and weekly PPV's. 

It's obvious that was part of his plan all along. You believe that investors were going to give him 60 million dollars without a plan.



> Um, no one said they didn't know Jerry Jarrett was a promoter. Wtf?


Considering that i wasn't quoting you, I don't think you need to be worried



> It's pointless arguing with you, because you live in your own little world with this warped version of logic and it spirals into bullshit "Gotcha!" moments that aren't even gotcha moments. You are the guy that tried to prove that Kevin Nash was more over than Goldberg in 1998 with a chart that proved Goldberg was doing better business than Nash. It's not worth derailing this thread over.


Awww... cheer up buttercup. I won't respond to your next long winded rant, I just like correcting you when you are wrong, its fun to me



> The point I was originally trying to make is this: WCW going under was WCW's fault. They engaged in terrible business decisions, were $62 million in the red (and this number was growing _immensely_) and had a terrible culture. We do not live in a world where a healthy WCW was ever cut. TNT were not the bad guys in that relationship, like Spike TV were not the bad guys in the relationship between them and TNA. That is not to be confused with "TNT hates wrestling." They hated the wrestling that was causing them headaches and losing them money. The landscape has changed, sure, but the company is different and run by a dude who has presumably read The Death of WCW and isn't going to make the same mistakes that pissed off executives last time. It's no surprise they ended up on TNT. That has been the goal from the start, and there was always a very good chance that it would happen. TNT getting back into bed with wrestling is not a mystery.


Neither you nor I know what will happen with AEW, some of your predictions so far have been way off, so get off that train right now.

As for the executives, they are different now, so we shall see... but the rest of your paragraph is fluff, so whatever. 

We can clog up another thread another day....I can't wait for your next gem


----------



## shandcraig

I believe you're un able to buy this in north america. So the fite price is for the rest of the world and we here are forced to order on ppv for 50


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> Hey, that extra $30 you paid will go a long way.
> 
> :lol


my friends are absolutely blaming me right now, they got it for 20$ 
yeah seriously I have Eno problem giving money to a quality product. I prefer paying 50$ for 4 ppv a year where I know it's going to be a huge event rather than 9,99 each months for whatever ppv wwe does.....
the network's other content is cool tho..


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129267805486964736


----------



## shandcraig

Jericho is really going to town with his latest character. Gotta give him ctedit, hes pissing off alot of people!! 

Heel interviews baby


----------



## shandcraig

Ok now im super confused,Because it seems North Americans can order the ppv on fite too. So why the hell would the ppv providers have it so much higher. 

30 bucks is a very valid price. Funny all that fuss and now anyone anywhere can buy it for a fair price


----------



## Beatles123

No one with megastar personality back in the day "Wanted" wrestling either. Kurt was an Olympic Hero, Mark Henry was a strongman. If someone gets in to wrestling its usually because they try at the first thing and want to then try wrestling after having a pre existing like for it.

Plenty of charismatic stars exist today. The exposure just isn't there. Normies love Kenny Omega, they just see WRESTLING as the uncool part.


----------



## jeffatron

Just signed up for FITE TV and ordered DoN! SO HYPE! 47.99 not too bad. i got 10$ cred to sign up, 3$ for followin em on twitter, and 24$ for ordering a ppv within the first 24h of my account creation. Can't get discounts with the credits but once you have enough for a full ppv u can use them. already more than halfway to a free AeW (or mma) ppv. pretty sweet!

HYPE!


----------



## Chan Hung

patpat said:


> it's 20 Dollars on FITE TV!!! ARGHHHHHHHHHHH I already bought it super expensive for 50$! I am crying right now!!!!
> why didn't I juts wait!


Yes you did pay more but look at the bright side you're supporting a good alternative wrestling promotion and it helps everybody


----------



## Cas Ras

Seems the price for Double or Nothing on Fite is regional (guess depending on your IP), since we from different countries see different prices. As a person coming from a country with a bigger role of public broadcasting - and therefore ppv having to make lower prices - the price is lower for example. Time to register  .


----------



## patpat

shandcraig said:


> Ok now im super confused,Because it seems North Americans can order the ppv on fite too. So why the hell would the ppv providers have it so much higher.
> 
> 30 bucks is a very valid price. Funny all that fuss and now anyone anywhere can buy it for a fair price


 wow the fire price is also available in America? 
I wont tell anyone I want people to feel the same pain as me <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />



Seriously Jericho is GOD! he created a new character AGAIN! his new "everyone owe me a thank you" personality is so annoying but God it works well. This means that right now he is portraying two different characters on both aew and njpw.....how fuckikg cool is that? :lol


----------



## shandcraig

Thinks makes no sense, How is someone paying 50 for it on fite when for an example its $35 canadian for me which means it should be 30 american. So what country is someone paying 50 off fite lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Isuzu said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> if a new Steve Austin or a new rock or Hbks has to be born , it will be in aew. you can't have a larger than life character while doing 50/50 booking and scripted promo.
> also congratulations @erik since DAY ONE you said it was gonna be a NJPW-like but an americanized one. Jericho said exactly the same thing. it's wonderful! every single one of my friends I showed new Japan to fell in love. but they can be even BETTER than that!
> 
> njpw's stories are the best!
> 
> 
> 
> I have to disagree. ROH, PWG,CZW,House of glory and others have all been around for a while. Guys from AEW pretty much come from the same world, yet still no larger than life stars after all these years?
> 
> Adding statistics to a wrestling program is cool but people will also laugh at the notion of keeping stats of a scripted fight... It's a double edged sword. WWE still has a platform to be able to build larger than life stars, but the issue is the type of person with the personality doesn't eant to get into wtestling, when they can go straight to Hollywood.
Click to expand...

Goldberg's undefeated streak The Undertaker's WrestleMania streak also think of boxing wins and losses you can put people with similar wins and losses against each other I think this is a good idea


----------



## TheLooseCanon

The listing of this show on my cable provider says $4.99 plus fees. 5 bucks? The fuck?


----------



## Beatles123

TheLooseCanon said:


> The listing of this show on my cable provider says $4.99 plus fees. 5 bucks? The fuck?


That has to be an error.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

And before someone thinks I'm lying, I just searched Twitter and other people are seeing it as well. Here is someone's picture they took:










I wonder if I order, they will honor that price before/if they change it?


----------



## Mordecay

Just gonna leave these here in case anyone wants



Spoiler: Pics


----------



## Daggdag

$60 isn't a bad price for a show of this quality. I used to be willing to pay it for WWE PPV's, and even TNA ones when they were still good.

Double or Nothing should be a great show based on the card they have set up.

It's sold out yet another arena that WWE has trouble selling out now days. Just another kick in the balls for Vince.

The funny thing is that they are making WWE look bad even without trying to actually compete with them.

I won't be surprised if WWE does what they did with TNA, and starts reserving arenas on an indefinite contract to try to keep AEW out of their key regions


----------



## Daggdag

shandcraig said:


> Thinks makes no sense, How is someone paying 50 for it on fite when for an example its $35 canadian for me which means it should be 30 american. So what country is someone paying 50 off fite lol


It's not them charging that much, it's the TV companies.

They mark up the price based on how well as show is supposed to sell. AEW is estimated to be a huge success, so the tv companies are adding marking up their prices for the shows to make a bigger profit. That's how PPV stuff works in the US. They decide the price. That's why some PPV providers are cheaper than others.


----------



## jeffatron

shandcraig said:


> Thinks makes no sense, How is someone paying 50 for it on fite when for an example its $35 canadian for me which means it should be 30 american. So what country is someone paying 50 off fite lol


Where in Canada though? I'm in QC so it was 47.99 with my IP. Could be cheaper in different provinces depending on broadcast rights and taxes etc.


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> Thinks makes no sense, How is someone paying 50 for it on fite when for an example its $35 canadian for me which means it should be 30 american. So what country is someone paying 50 off fite lol


It's different in each country

It's £15 for people in the UK on FITE.


----------



## Chan Hung

TheLooseCanon said:


> The listing of this show on my cable provider says $4.99 plus fees. 5 bucks? The fuck?


 imagine 5 bucks!!! :russo


----------



## Chan Hung

Mordecay said:


> Just gonna leave these here in case anyone wants
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics


Damn who's the blonde? All hot tho


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Chan Hung said:


> imagine 5 bucks!!! :russo


Matt, Nick................Nash, Arquette, and a hot sister bro. It will work bro. :russo


----------



## Erik.

Chan Hung said:


> Damn who's the blonde? All hot tho


Penelope Ford


----------



## Chan Hung

Erik. said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn who's the blonde? All hot tho
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope Ford
Click to expand...

Nice are they all wrestlers


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

I'm very excited for next Saturday. This is Wrestlemania lvl hype for me. The afternoon is gonna be full on hype on twitter- CM Punk appearance hoaxes etc. Can't wait


----------



## Erik.

Chan Hung said:


> Nice are they all wrestlers


Penelope Ford, Brandi Rhodes and Britt Baker.

I know Brandi is going to be wrestling at one of the next PPVs but I wouldn't really call her a wrestler though.


----------



## shandcraig

Ok so in canada on fite its $35 and on ppv in Canada its $49. Lol when will these ppv providers learn. Thank god most people will have the choice to use fite and will help with the viewers base. I cant imagine the buys being good if it the only option was 49 for a new promotion.


35 canadian on fite is very fair price. Im going to vegas to see it live though.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

TheLooseCanon said:


> Matt, Nick................Nash, Arquette, and a hot sister bro. It will work bro. :russo


You forgot the most important person of all


----------



## shandcraig

Its very un likely to ever happen but does anyone wish they would use themed sets for everything ? Thats what made wcw look so good. Bash at the beach and it was not a bunch of screens that look like the other ppv that had a different theme. It had SAND lol.


----------



## Stetho

Nay. No bullshit set up please. Look at what legit combat sports are doing for their entrance. Cody's entrance at All In made the match look like a million dollar fight, this is what they should aim for.


----------



## Beatles123

Stetho said:


> Nay. No bullshit set up please. Look at what legit combat sports are doing for their entrance. Cody's entrance at All In made the match look like a million dollar fight, this is what they should aim for.


WCW Halloween Havoc says hi. That was awesome.


----------



## shandcraig

Stetho said:


> Nay. No bullshit set up please. Look at what legit combat sports are doing for their entrance. Cody's entrance at All In made the match look like a million dollar fight, this is what they should aim for.


Well for that set they used what they had from ROH and the set looked like any typical modern screens set. I hope they dont focus on that so much and more focus on a smaller set but something more unique. Something that stands out for its brand and not just looking like every other promotion these days

Remember the steel wcw logo, Now that was cool and different and not just hey heres a screen

Stage sets half the size of the arena is silly


----------



## Stetho

Beatles123 said:


> WCW Halloween Havoc says hi. That was awesome.


Not denying it's kinda cool. But I don't think it's what they should go for.



shandcraig said:


> Well for that set they used what they had from ROH and the set looked like any typical modern screens set. I hope they dont focus on that so much and more focus on a smaller set but something more unique. Something that stands out for its brand and not just looking like every other promotion these days
> 
> 
> Stage sets half the size of the arena is silly


Fully agree on this.


----------



## jeffatron

Erik. said:


> Penelope Ford


Pretty crazy to think I saw her and Joey many times just last year at my local Ottawa indie shows. Wild.

And yes she's even hotter irl lol.


----------



## Erik.

If they're going to be more sportscentric then they won't go for over the top stage set ups.

They'll have smaller stage set ups, fit as many fans in as possible, smaller ramp ways and the focus being on all the talent.


----------



## shandcraig

I also loved how some wcw ppvs had continued themes to its look. Starrcade that that epic roman historic entrance,It was not over the top not over big but had so much character.

You do not need to go insanely large to make a impressive impact on the entrance 

And yes halloween havoc was super fun but it made sense since it was a halloween themed ppv


----------



## Booooo

WWE's set is so lifeless and plain. The WCW sets were fing awesome


----------



## shandcraig

i loved how some of the wcw ppvs had continued themed looks for its events. Starrcade had that epic roman historic look.It was not overly large or complicated either yet it was very impactful. 

Halloween havoc was epic but of course that theme was halloween so it was more of a fun feel. 


You dont need to go insanely large to be unique and be impactful

Nitro set was not big at all but one of the most impacting stages. The feel when the wrestlers came out of that tunnel of crazy lights and the best part was the logo in Steel structure. 

Imagine the AEW logo in steel


----------



## patpat

jeffatron said:


> Pretty crazy to think I saw her and Joey many times just last year at my local Ottawa indie shows. Wild.
> 
> And yes she's even hotter irl lol.


 and appart from brandi , the other two girl are beast in the ring. so they look great and are actually awesome wrestlers. full package right there.


----------



## jeffatron

patpat said:


> and appart from brandi , the other two girl are beast in the ring. so they look great and are actually awesome wrestlers. full package right there.


When I saw Penelope, she was great in ring. She ate a nasty super kick to the face too from one of the male wrestlers. Was awesome. 

Josh Alexandre Vs. Tom Lawlor the day before DoN. Might have to check that out. 

C*4 is awesome.


----------



## patpat

jeffatron said:


> When I saw Penelope, she was great in ring. She ate a nasty super kick to the face too from one of the male wrestlers. Was awesome.
> 
> Josh Alexandre Vs. Tom Lawlor the day before DoN. Might have to check that out.
> 
> C*4 is awesome.


yep their female roster is great, with all the joshis and all , I am super excited about it.


----------



## sim8

Dave Meltzer confirmed on twitter Double or Nothing is a 1 hour Pre Show and a 4 hour PPV, a total of 5 hours.

All In was about the same and it rushed towards the end due to timing issues. Hope the same doesn't happen again.


----------



## Erik.

I hope it's 5 hours as it's their first event and they're just trying to get everything out there for potential future viewers.

Should just stick to the 3 hour PPV format in future.


----------



## shandcraig

sim8 said:


> Dave Meltzer confirmed on twitter Double or Nothing is a 1 hour Pre Show and a 4 hour PPV, a total of 5 hours.
> 
> All In was about the same and it rushed towards the end due to timing issues. Hope the same doesn't happen again.


4 hours holly shit that is long lol. I wonder why they want it to be 4 hours.

Maybe this is a sign they will not be doing 12 ppvs a year any time soon.


4 would be great or 6 might be the magic number. This way you get more slow builds and time to build things up on the weekly show. This really would benefit the show in my view


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> 4 hours holly shit that is long lol. I wonder why they want it to be 4 hours.
> 
> Maybe this is a sign they will not be doing 12 ppvs a year any time soon.
> 
> 
> 4 would be great or 6 might be the magic number. This way you get more slow builds and time to build things up on the weekly show. This really would benefit the show in my view


I hope it's just because they want to get as much of their roster on the event as possible to show the fans and potential fans what they and their talent are all about.

I'd be amazed if future PPVs are longer than 3 hours. It's not needed.


----------



## rbl85

Holy shit that new video on BTE channel is just incredible, pure Genius.


----------



## Erik.




----------



## patpat

tony khan confirme he is 
never going head to head with raw smackdown NFL or paying to get on tv. I love every single one involved in this! I love their mentality, like not letting the internet shills walk on them. great.
ps : did any of us really expected their very first ppv to be less han that? it's an opening ppv, you need the most people portrayed on the show. 
also I really don't see them doing a lot of ppv guys...they are a lot smarter than that...


----------



## TD Stinger

If there’s one thing they can learn from All In, it’s better time management. A lot of the matches went longer than they should have and it nearly cost them at the end.


----------



## shandcraig

I better make sure to eat a lot before this event. Thankfully its a early start time,Still can enjoy a bit of the night after its over. 


So pumped to go to this live


----------



## Beatles123

SCUUUUUUUUUUUUU! :ha


----------



## sim8

TD Stinger said:


> If there’s one thing they can learn from All In, it’s better time management. A lot of the matches went longer than they should have and it nearly cost them at the end.


I never felt as if pacing was an issue for All In. All the matches were fine to great. The PPV deserved to be longer than the 4 hours it was planned for because the stories and the build earned it. 15 extra minutes for the 6 man tag main event would have perfect. Codys 'injury' spot was dragged out but that was to sell it as a real injury. Scrull got such a bad rep for the length of his match but i remember thinking it was the best match of the night. Planning on watching All In again ahead of Double or Nothing so i wonder how my feelings will evolve with a second watch.

I wonder who will be running the show from the gorilla position. That person is usually key in ensuring timing is kept in check. I know the Bucks and Cody did it throughout All In but surely they won't be able to going forward on a weekly basis for live tv.


----------



## Beatles123

sim8 said:


> I never felt as if pacing was an issue for All In. All the matches were fine to great. Codys 'injury' spot was dragged out but that was to sell it as a real injury. Scrull got such a bad rep for the length of his match but i remember thinking it was the best match of the night. Planning on watching All In again ahead of Double or Nothing so i wonder how my feelings will evolve with a second watch.
> 
> I wonder who will be running the show from the gorilla position. That person is usually key in ensuring timing is kept in check. I know the Bucks and Cody did it throughout All In but surely they won't be able to going forward on a weekly basis for live tv.


The Bucks have said it was Marty's match that ran too long. The rest were ok.


----------



## Y.2.J

Anyone want to play a game?

You've been hired as GM of AEW. You can sign one talent from each of WWE/NJPW/ROH/Impact/Free Agency.

I'll go first:

WWE - Bray Wyatt
NJPW - Switchblade
ROH - Juice (does that count lol)
Impact - Eli Drake
FA - Moxley


----------



## Beatles123

WWE: Tommy End (Aleister Black)

NJPW: EVIL

ROH: Marty Scurl

Impact: Tessa Blanchard or Killer Kross

FA: Me. :tommy


----------



## TD Stinger

sim8 said:


> I never felt as if pacing was an issue for All In. All the matches were fine to great. The PPV deserved to be longer than the 4 hours it was planned for because the stories and the build earned it. 15 extra minutes for the 6 man tag main event would have perfect. Codys 'injury' spot was dragged out but that was to sell it as a real injury. Scrull got such a bad rep for the length of his match but i remember thinking it was the best match of the night. Planning on watching All In again ahead of Double or Nothing so i wonder how my feelings will evolve with a second watch.
> 
> I wonder who will be running the show from the gorilla position. That person is usually key in ensuring timing is kept in check. I know the Bucks and Cody did it throughout All In but surely they won't be able to going forward on a weekly basis for live tv.


Me personally I thought a lot of matches just went too long for their own good. Hangman vs Janela was an example of this. Okada vs Scurll was the biggest example of this. I know a lot of people loved it but for being the 2nd to last match of the night of a long show it just dragged so long. Even the opener of MJF vs Son of Havoc was uneeded.

All In was a really good show, but it could have been much better with better structure around it.


----------



## patpat

TD Stinger said:


> sim8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never felt as if pacing was an issue for All In. All the matches were fine to great. The PPV deserved to be longer than the 4 hours it was planned for because the stories and the build earned it. 15 extra minutes for the 6 man tag main event would have perfect. Codys 'injury' spot was dragged out but that was to sell it as a real injury. Scrull got such a bad rep for the length of his match but i remember thinking it was the best match of the night. Planning on watching All In again ahead of Double or Nothing so i wonder how my feelings will evolve with a second watch.
> 
> I wonder who will be running the show from the gorilla position. That person is usually key in ensuring timing is kept in check. I know the Bucks and Cody did it throughout All In but surely they won't be able to going forward on a weekly basis for live tv.
> 
> 
> 
> Me personally I thought a lot of matches just went too long for their own good. Hangman vs Janela was an example of this. Okada vs Scurll was the biggest example of this. I know a lot of people loved it but for being the 2nd to last match of the night of a long show it just dragged so long. Even the opener of MJF vs Son of Havoc was uneeded.
> 
> All In was a really good show, but it could have been much better with better structure around it.
Click to expand...

 I hope they do it better this time! This event needs to be perfect!


----------



## sim8

Beatles123 said:


> sim8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never felt as if pacing was an issue for All In. All the matches were fine to great. Codys 'injury' spot was dragged out but that was to sell it as a real injury. Scrull got such a bad rep for the length of his match but i remember thinking it was the best match of the night. Planning on watching All In again ahead of Double or Nothing so i wonder how my feelings will evolve with a second watch.
> 
> I wonder who will be running the show from the gorilla position. That person is usually key in ensuring timing is kept in check. I know the Bucks and Cody did it throughout All In but surely they won't be able to going forward on a weekly basis for live tv.
> 
> 
> 
> The Bucks have said it was Marty's match that ran too long. The rest were ok.
Click to expand...

Marty Scrull has said the following:

"Normally I don't like to reveal the curtain back too much, but in this case I will. [My match] went a minute over. People were saying like 14 minutes over. No, the show ran 14 minutes over. A bunch of the other matches went over."

"Before I went out [Nick] Jackson said to me and Okada, 'Guys whatever you do, don't cut anything. Just do whatever you do. Even if we go dark tonight, it's fine. Just do what you gotta do."

I know Young Bucks made jokes about Marty being the culprit but it was always tongue in cheek, playing into the internet rumours. I don't remember ever seeing them ever truly blaming Marty unless im missing something


----------



## rbl85

On a 4 hour show it's extremely easy to loose a minute here and there.


----------



## sim8

TD Stinger said:


> sim8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never felt as if pacing was an issue for All In. All the matches were fine to great. The PPV deserved to be longer than the 4 hours it was planned for because the stories and the build earned it. 15 extra minutes for the 6 man tag main event would have perfect. Codys 'injury' spot was dragged out but that was to sell it as a real injury. Scrull got such a bad rep for the length of his match but i remember thinking it was the best match of the night. Planning on watching All In again ahead of Double or Nothing so i wonder how my feelings will evolve with a second watch.
> 
> I wonder who will be running the show from the gorilla position. That person is usually key in ensuring timing is kept in check. I know the Bucks and Cody did it throughout All In but surely they won't be able to going forward on a weekly basis for live tv.
> 
> 
> 
> Me personally I thought a lot of matches just went too long for their own good. Hangman vs Janela was an example of this. Okada vs Scurll was the biggest example of this. I know a lot of people loved it but for being the 2nd to last match of the night of a long show it just dragged so long. Even the opener of MJF vs Son of Havoc was uneeded.
> 
> All In was a really good show, but it could have been much better with better structure around it.
Click to expand...

Watching it live, Cody's 'injury' spot was the only real moment i just wanted the show to move on. But for me part of the fun was seeing guys like Joey Janela for the first time. Maybe my second viewing this weekend will open my eyes to the shortcomings of the PPV. More importantly, it gives Cody and Young Bucks a foundation to work on. They have a better idea of what worked, and what didn't.

Frankly speaking, DON is shaping up to be the better show and those are high expectations. I hope they match it. God knows Avengers and Game of Thrones were disappointing enough. Please don't let me down, Cody!


----------



## Jazminator

Y.2.J said:


> Anyone want to play a game?
> 
> You've been hired as GM of AEW. You can sign one talent from each of WWE/NJPW/ROH/Impact/Free Agency.
> 
> I'll go first:
> 
> WWE - Bray Wyatt
> NJPW - Switchblade
> ROH - Juice (does that count lol)
> Impact - Eli Drake
> FA - Moxley


WWE - AJ Styles
NJPW - Will Ospreay
ROH - The Allure
Impact - Tess Blanchard
FA - Jon Moxley


----------



## jeffatron

wwe - KO
njpw - ibushi
roh - villain enterprise 
impact - tessa or bryan cage
fa - cm punk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Y.2.J said:


> Anyone want to play a game?
> 
> You've been hired as GM of AEW. You can sign one talent from each of WWE/NJPW/ROH/Impact/Free Agency.
> 
> I'll go first:
> 
> WWE - Bray Wyatt
> NJPW - Switchblade
> ROH - Juice (does that count lol)
> Impact - Eli Drake
> FA - Moxley


Mmm - good game. Wish it could be a THREAD IN THE AWE SUBSECTION MODS!!!! .... ahem 

WWE - Daniel Bryan
NJPW - Okada
ROH - Marty (cop-out, he’s coming)
Impact - mmmm... no idea, Taya maybe?
Lucha Underground - Mil & Catrina
FA - Minoru Suzuki pleassssseeee!


----------



## Taroostyles

WWE-Balor
NJPW-Naito 
ROH-Lethal 
Impact-Sami Callahan 
FA-Punk or Moxley


----------



## TD Stinger

WWE - Joe
NJPW - Okada
ROH - Villain Enterprises
Impact - Tessa
FA - Moxley

Joe fits that bill of a main event heavyweight they could use and one of the best talkers out there. Okada is NJPW's Ace, looks like a star, fits a sports like environment, etc. Villian Enterprises to get PCO into AEW because fuck you the world needs this. Tessa to me is the best North American Women's Wrestler out there. And Moxley is a given if you know me.


----------



## shandcraig

Im excited to be part of the first ever AEW event and the first ever AEW chants at a aew event lol. This show is going to have a lot of energy. 


Its weird cus i loved TNA but also pissed me off a lot. Watched it since 2002 and i never could pull the trigger to see a live event. For me there was always something missing to make that commitment. This i knew it was going to be done correctly from the back to the front in the sense of properly professionally running a promotion


PS i see the list on AEW website for providers. Can any american confirm this but Americans are the only ones getting screwed forced to pay 50 ? I dont see Fite listed for The US. Only Canada and international

If this is true this is some weird shit

USA:

B/R Live

All Major Cable Providers such as: DIRECTV, Dish Network, Comcast

Canada:

B/R Live

Fite TV

United Kingdom:

ITV Box Office

International:

Fite TV


----------



## rbl85

Can't some of you use a VPN ?


----------



## shandcraig

rbl85 said:


> Can't some of you use a VPN ?


I assume a vpn would work with fite. I was just wondering what you Americans had for options.


Good on fite for getting into this business from super small.These guys are going to take over the entire ppv model at some point


----------



## Jazminator

Hehe! Did you guys see the new "Being the Elite"? Just out now. SCU!!!!!!


----------



## patpat

Please to all people going , dont do the THIS IS AWESOME and TOU DESERVE IT chants. It's so damn embarrassing, let's al be old school, those signs and the classical boos and cheers will do it + the obvious awe chants!


----------



## shandcraig

patpat said:


> Please to all people going , dont do the THIS IS AWESOME and TOU DESERVE IT chants. It's so damn embarrassing, let's al be old school, those signs and the classical boos and cheers will do it + the obvious awe chants!




I agree i cant fucking stand this is awesome and you deserved it bullshit chants. Chanting the company name i think is nice and signs i hope this promotion brings back the sign generation. Dam i miss those days.


My sign will say "Here to witness wrestling history with AEW" Or something like that lol Any feed back for better sign names is welcome 


By the way what wrestler said something about this very recently ? That this promotion will not be about that or something . I swear hearing it on a podcast or something


----------



## rbl85

shandcraig said:


> I assume a vpn would work with fite. I was just wondering what* you Americans *had for options.
> 
> 
> Good on fite for getting into this business from super small.These guys are going to take over the entire ppv model at some point



I'm french so i'll Watch on fite tv for less than 20 dollars


----------



## patpat

shandcraig said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please to all people going , dont do the THIS IS AWESOME and TOU DESERVE IT chants. It's so damn embarrassing, let's al be old school, those signs and the classical boos and cheers will do it + the obvious awe chants!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree i cant fucking stand this is awesome and you deserved it bullshit chants. Chanting the company name i think is nice and signs i hope this promotion brings back the sign generation. Dam i miss those days.
> 
> 
> My sign will say "Here to witness wrestling history with AEW" Or something like that lol Any feed back for better sign names is welcome
> 
> 
> By the way what wrestler said something about this very recently ? That this promotion will not be about that or something . I swear hearing it on a podcast or something
Click to expand...

 I think when Booker t heard about the sport oriented statistics he went crazy excited and said the this is awesome chants will die. These chants is the ultimate proofs that the fans dont believe in the fighters as legit! Lesnar never gets them because they know he is huge , neither does cena or taker , all those guys got buils like legit guy. I dont expect omega to get them, because changing this is awesome in an omega match is the most disrespectful shit ever! Its fan trying to be a part of the show in the bad way. Did we got those at all in?


----------



## shandcraig

patpat said:


> I think when Booker t heard about the sport oriented statistics he went crazy excited and said the this is awesome chants will die. These chants is the ultimate proofs that the fans dont believe in the fighters as legit! Lesnar never gets them because they know he is huge , neither does cena or taker , all those guys got buils like legit guy. I dont expect omega to get them, because changing this is awesome in an omega match is the most disrespectful shit ever! Its fan trying to be a part of the show in the bad way. Did we got those at all in?




Thank you thats where i heard it when i watched his podcast. Funny that is a very real perspective that i never thought about. I really hope this promotion will make fans immersed in it again and piss people off and make people emotional. I agree i hate that fan has to be part of the show and make it about them instead of going nuts for whats they see


Jericho is doing amazing job with his new character. I think Chris is going to be a huge help to this company in the sense of being a leader and helping bring a lot of talent into ones shell. Of course several other people will contribute to this like JR. Billy


----------



## patpat

shandcraig said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think when Booker t heard about the sport oriented statistics he went crazy excited and said the this is awesome chants will die. These chants is the ultimate proofs that the fans dont believe in the fighters as legit! Lesnar never gets them because they know he is huge , neither does cena or taker , all those guys got buils like legit guy. I dont expect omega to get them, because changing this is awesome in an omega match is the most disrespectful shit ever! Its fan trying to be a part of the show in the bad way. Did we got those at all in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you thats where i heard it when i watched his podcast. Funny that is a very real perspective that i never thought about. I really hope this promotion will make fans immersed in it again and piss people off and make people emotional. I agree i hate that fan has to be part of the show and make it about them instead of going nuts for whats they see
> 
> 
> Jericho is doing amazing job with his new character. I think Chris is going to be a huge help to this company in the sense of being a leader and helping bring a lot of talent into ones shell. Of course several other people will contribute to this like JR. Billy
Click to expand...

 when fans start chanting this is awesome we are awesome on a show, the talented needs to put them in their place. But the question is , why are they chanting it? Because the show gives them an opportunity to do so or is boring. Because everything is bland. But also because wrestling fans grew to being a lil bit cocky. Why all of this?! Why the "you deserve it" chant? Because the characters arent larger than life! The you deserve it is the fan looking down on the wrestler saying to them " WE think you are good enough to be there" 
If the characters were larger than life, fans would never be chanting that. I think aew can fix that very easily , they have so much charismatic guys that I think those chants will indeed disappear. When you are invested in the story or match you dont sit there, waiting for a spot to chant that it's awesome. You are expecting your babyface to get the win!


----------



## shandcraig

patpat said:


> when fans start chanting this is awesome we are awesome on a show, the talented needs to put them in their place. But the question is , why are they chanting it? Because the show gives them an opportunity to do so or is boring. Because everything is bland. But also because wrestling fans grew to being a lil bit cocky. Why all of this?! Why the "you deserve it" chant? Because the characters arent larger than life! The you deserve it is the fan looking down on the wrestler saying to them " WE think you are good enough to be there"
> If the characters were larger than life, fans would never be chanting that. I think aew can fix that very easily , they have so much charismatic guys that I think those chants will indeed disappear. When you are invested in the story or match you dont sit there, waiting for a spot to chant that it's awesome. You are expecting your babyface to get the win!





When you're not engaged in the product but its just a high produced specutical. You're going for yourself and the crowd,Not the product. 


Lets hope the old days crowd comes back. Lets hope we get some storylines that make fans so mad that they fill the ring with trash


----------



## patpat

shandcraig said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> when fans start chanting this is awesome we are awesome on a show, the talented needs to put them in their place. But the question is , why are they chanting it? Because the show gives them an opportunity to do so or is boring. Because everything is bland. But also because wrestling fans grew to being a lil bit cocky. Why all of this?! Why the "you deserve it" chant? Because the characters arent larger than life! The you deserve it is the fan looking down on the wrestler saying to them " WE think you are good enough to be there"
> If the characters were larger than life, fans would never be chanting that. I think aew can fix that very easily , they have so much charismatic guys that I think those chants will indeed disappear. When you are invested in the story or match you dont sit there, waiting for a spot to chant that it's awesome. You are expecting your babyface to get the win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you're not engaged in the product but its just a high produced specutical. You're going for yourself and the crowd,Not the product.
> 
> 
> Lets hope the old days crowd comes back. Lets hope we get some storylines that make fans so mad that they fill the ring with trash
Click to expand...

 I wanna see those signs and those loud motherfucking pop!!!! 
Also did anyone what stone cold says on Kenny omega?! Holy jesus! He absolutely adores him, i have never seen him put anyone over like that! Jesus stone cold going out calling someone the best in the world the next big thing , the passion in this voice! That alone gave me chills! I cant understand how fucking proud Kenny must have been hearing that from Steve Austin. Hope he actually comes in the USA and show everyone how it's done.


----------



## shandcraig

patpat said:


> I wanna see those signs and those loud motherfucking pop!!!!
> Also did anyone what stone cold says on Kenny omega?! Holy jesus! He absolutely adores him, i have never seen him put anyone over like that! Jesus stone cold going out calling someone the best in the world the next big thing , the passion in this voice! That alone gave me chills! I cant understand how fucking proud Kenny must have been hearing that from Steve Austin. Hope he actually comes in the USA and show everyone how it's done.




I kinda feel like the weekly shows first episode will have a bigger pop than DON. Cus that is when it really all begins. 

I would imagine the first episode will either take place in the same venue they have fight for fallen or Chicago


So they never confirmed when the first episode will be ? I assume October


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Y.2.J said:


> Anyone want to play a game?
> 
> You've been hired as GM of AEW. You can sign one talent from each of WWE/NJPW/ROH/Impact/Free Agency.
> 
> I'll go first:
> 
> WWE - Bray Wyatt
> NJPW - Switchblade
> ROH - Juice (does that count lol)
> Impact - Eli Drake
> FA - Moxley


WWE - The Revival (Dash & Dawson)
NJPW - Hirooki Goto
ROH - Jermaine Gresham
Impact - Killer Kross (w/ Scarlett Bordeaux) or Tessa Blanchard, either or is fine by me 
FA - Nicole Savoy or The End (Parrow & Odinson)

(this is assuming CM Punk, Jon Moxley, Marty Scurll, and Tenille Dashwood all have handshake agreements already)


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Sami Callihan Says AEW’s New TV Deal Is Good For Wrestling As a Whole


> – Sami Callihan discussed AEW’s new television deal and how it’s good for Impact Wrestling and the industry has a whole during Impact’s weekly press call. Some highlights are below per Wrestling Inc:
> 
> On AEW’s new TV deal: “It’s great. I want every wrestling company to do well, because when all wrestling companies do well, that means there’s going to be more opportunities and more eyes on pro wrestling. Right now, pro wrestling, just not on that standpoint, but on every standpoint is under a microscope which brings even more people in to watch Impact Wrestling. And I truly believe that we have the best weekly TV show in wrestling and we put on the best pay-per-views. With all of this competition, people are just going to work that much harder.”
> 
> On his Pro Wrestling Revolver possibly partnering with Impact: “We did a Twitch show last year which did absolutely great. There has been lots of discussion and lots of places that have brought up the Revolver brand. Impact’s brought up the Revolver brand. I’ve brought up the Revolver brand. I’m just not at the point where I wanna make any decisions because I am very, very bad at delegating anything in my company to anyone else. Right now I wanna have full control…and until I get my company to the place I want it to be, I don’t see myself partnering up with anyone because Revolver is the brand I built. We will continue to use Impact talent and promote Impact talent, but I’m too bad to delegate to do anything like that at this time.”


Source: https://411mania.com/wrestling/sami-callihan-says-aews-new-tv-deal-is-good-for-wrestling-as-a-whole/


----------



## Beatles123

Cmon guys. One of the best things about AEW and Tony Khan is that they know fans should be allowed to chant what they want. Chanting is a part of fan culture. You will never get rid of it. It's better to embrace it because when the fans feel APPRECIATED, the chants mean so much more. They'll start caring about everything. There's nothing better than "Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh?!!--*YEAH!!!*" during a heated brawl.

One of my favorite chants, which many of you may not have heard, was from a very old feud ROH had with CZW in the mid 2000's. It had all culminated in a joint PPV in which the ROH fans sat on one side and the CZW fans sat on the other. The match had nearfall after nearfall and thee fans got anxious...

"THAT WAS THREE!" piped one side!

"*YOU CAN'T COUNT!*" The other side snarled back!

Another classic ROH one? "*YOU--CAN'T--BEAT--HIM!"* 

Fans are only obnoxious when they think they're being shat on, and rightfully so. AEW can afford a few awesome chants. Why? Well, maybe the matches will actually BE awesome! :lenny


----------



## patpat

Beatles123 said:


> Cmon guys. One of the best things about AEW and Tony Khan is that they know fans should be allowed to chant what they want. Chanting is a part of fan culture. You will never get rid of it. It's better to embrace it because when the fans feel APPRECIATED, the chants mean so much more. They'll start caring about everything. There's nothing better than "Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh?!!--*YEAH!!!*" during a heated brawl.
> 
> One of my favorite chants, which many of you may not have heard, was from a very old feud ROH had with CZW in the mid 2000's. It had all culminated in a joint PPV in which the ROH fans sat on one side and the CZW fans sat on the other. The match had nearfall after nearfall and thee fans got anxious...
> 
> "THAT WAS THREE!" piped one side!
> 
> "*YOU CAN'T COUNT!*" The other side snarled back!
> 
> Another classic ROH one? "*YOU--CAN'T--BEAT--HIM!"*
> 
> Fans are only obnoxious when they think they're being shat on, and rightfully so. AEW can afford a few awesome chants. Why? Well, maybe the matches will actually BE awesome! <img src="http://i.imgur.com/J1vaLXw.png" border="0" alt="" title="Lenny" class="inlineimg" />


 bro I prefer to pass on the cringeworthy this is awesome and you deserve it chants. They are awful, fans do not have any right to be part of the show in that way. Fucking "fuck you" at a heel? NOW that's something because you are actually helping the guy, chanting this is awesome at a heel doing a move is just lame. Do you hear any you deserve it in a stone cold strve Austin crowd? No because people are actually popping. 
I have nothing against chants, hell they make the atmosphere crazy but when the fans start doing "we are awesome" chants and shit like that its unbearable, also some wrestlers are responsible for part of it, trying so much to "get a pop" from the crowd shouldn't be their preoccupation. 
But like someone above said , when the story is top notch and the tension is high everyone has something else to do than chanting "we are awesome" 
The this is awesome chant or you deserve it arent bad in themselves , but they have been spammed to a point....


----------



## Beatles123

patpat said:


> bro I prefer to pass on the cringeworthy this is awesome and you deserve it chants. They are awful, fans do not have any right to be part of the show in that way. Fucking "fuck you" at a heel? NOW that's something because you are actually helping the guy, chanting this is awesome at a heel doing a move is just lame. Do you hear any you deserve it in a stone cold strve Austin crowd? No because people are actually popping.
> I have nothing against chants, hell they make the atmosphere crazy but when the fans start doing "we are awesome" chants and shit like that its unbearable, also some wrestlers are responsible for part of it, trying so much to "get a pop" from the crowd shouldn't be their preoccupation.
> But like someone above said , when the story is top notch and the tension is high everyone has something else to do than chanting "we are awesome"
> The this is awesome chant or you deserve it arent bad in themselves , but they have been spammed to a point....


I have to disagree. what made all in so great was that the fans were fucking nuts the whole show. and thats the bare minimum of my opinion.


----------



## Booooo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFIC-atR5LY

Saw someone mention Cody had a badass entrance at All In, so I looked it up and no doubt they were right. Wrestling needs more of these entourage entrances, makes it feel more "legit".


----------



## Booooo

Jon Moxley, CM Punk, Cody Rhodes, Chris Jericho, Kenny Omega, and Hangman page would be a VERY solid main event group to kick off the show.


----------



## Erik.

Booooo said:


> Jon Moxley, CM Punk, Cody Rhodes, Chris Jericho, Kenny Omega, and Hangman page would be a VERY solid main event group to kick off the show.


Replace Hangman Page with PAC.

PAC will be their first heavyweight champion.


----------



## patpat

Beatles123 said:


> I have to disagree. what made all in so great was that the fans were fucking nuts the whole show. and thats the bare minimum of my opinion.


huh? you don't seem to understand me. I am NOT saying fans shouldn't chanting, I think certain chants like "you deserve it" "this is awesome" "we are awesome" are stupid and disrespectful to the performers , the show Is about th wrestlers first, not the fans trying to put themselves over... chanting, being wild and crazy? great , chanting "we are awesome" or trying to be part of the show in a bad way? hell no 
same for the wrestlers, they need to stop trying to pander to the audience so much, do your shit stay in character.


----------



## Death Rider

Y.2.J said:


> Anyone want to play a game?
> 
> You've been hired as GM of AEW. You can sign one talent from each of WWE/NJPW/ROH/Impact/Free Agency.
> 
> I'll go first:
> 
> WWE - Bray Wyatt
> NJPW - Switchblade
> ROH - Juice (does that count lol)
> Impact - Eli Drake
> FA - Moxley


Ohh fun game:

WWE - The Revival (if a team counts if not Velveteen dream)
NJPW - Will Ospreay
ROH - Mark Haskins
Impact - Tessa Blanchard 
FA - GIVE ME MOXLEY


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Missed a day of checking this thread and had to catch up through about 20+ pages with max posts per page. It took a few days. I'm so incredibly excited for this. TNT!! Currently stationed in Japan so DoN was only $20 for me.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Y.2.J said:


> Anyone want to play a game?
> 
> You've been hired as GM of AEW. You can sign one talent from each of WWE/NJPW/ROH/Impact/Free Agency.
> 
> I'll go first:
> 
> WWE - Bray Wyatt
> NJPW - Switchblade
> ROH - Juice (does that count lol)
> Impact - Eli Drake
> FA - Moxley


WWE-Johnny Gargano
NJPW-Will Ospray
ROH-Facade
Impact-Tessa Blanchard
FA-Jon Moxley

Also, Can someone explain to me how chants like "This is Awesome" and "You deserve it" are exactly bad?


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

headstar said:


> *Kurt Angle Says "There Is No Way" That AEW Catches Up To WWE Despite TV Deal On TNT*
> https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2019/05/kurt-angle-says-there-is-no-way-that-aew-catches-up-to-wwe-654160/


If they can make a bit of headway and maintain it while WWE continues to decline in popularity they might not have to.


----------



## shandcraig

He also wrongfully conpared this to TNA. LOL they have already passed tna by miles and this is from a long time tna fan. 

Tna was not ran fully right from day one to the end. Always something lacking of professionalism


----------



## Britz94xD

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Also, Can someone explain to me how chants like "This is Awesome" and "You deserve it" are exactly bad?


Remember when Kevin Owens won the universal belt after Triple H gifted it to him, then they chanted "You deserve it" as KO soaked up the moment like it was the boyhood dream at WM12.

:trips9


----------



## DOTL

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Also, Can someone explain to me how chants like "This is Awesome" and "You deserve it" are exactly bad?


I guess because they've become trite.


----------



## patpat

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Y.2.J said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to play a game?
> 
> You've been hired as GM of AEW. You can sign one talent from each of WWE/NJPW/ROH/Impact/Free Agency.
> 
> I'll go first:
> 
> WWE - Bray Wyatt
> NJPW - Switchblade
> ROH - Juice (does that count lol)
> Impact - Eli Drake
> FA - Moxley
> 
> 
> 
> WWE-Johnny Gargano
> NJPW-Will Ospray
> ROH-Facade
> Impact-Tessa Blanchard
> FA-Jon Moxley
> 
> Also, Can someone explain to me how chants like "This is Awesome" and "You deserve it" are exactly bad?
Click to expand...

 have you ever heard the rock get them? Or brock? No right? Because the fans Believe they are champions. Chanting you deserve it is literally the fans breaking the kayfabe to say "yeah the company should give you the title" , a champion doesnt deserve a title, he IS the champion. Its stupid, if he won the title then that obviously means he deserves it.....its a very meta chant that existed because wwe went to war with its fan. When done with Bryan after mania 30 it was still ok...but now it got out of hands , they chant it at every champion making them look like chimps, naomi even Bray fucking wyatt and he was a heel. The you deserve it chants is literally an indirect way to dismiss anyone as a credible champion, at least that's how it comes off. There is a reason guys like punk , cena , Orton, the rock or brock didn't got those. It's because people believed they were champion! 
As for the "this is awesome" its utterly stupid , the fans chant it at every opportunity for no reason, its cringe because it makes it feels like the guys arent fighting to win but to do some "spots". And those chants have been done to death, at every opportunity now the fans will chant that shit and it is annoying. There is a reason a lot of wrestlers , legend big names in wrestling hates those chants...


----------



## Donnie

Lets get back on track, folks

What should the first match on AEW TV be?

I vote for Brian Pillman Jnr vs Jushin Thunder Liger. It would be an incredible tribute to the first Nitro match


----------



## ForYourOwnGood

Donnie said:


> Lets get back on track, folks
> 
> What should the first match on AEW TV be?
> 
> I vote for Brian Pillman Jnr vs Jushin Thunder Liger. It would be an incredible tribute to the first Nitro match


That would actually be incredible. I love callbacks like that. And the great thing is that AEW isn't being run by people who think they're bigger than the game, they actually respect wrestling and its tradition and will probably see the benefit in creating a sense of lineage and continuity.


----------



## sim8

Donnie said:


> Lets get back on track, folks
> 
> What should the first match on AEW TV be?
> 
> I vote for Brian Pillman Jnr vs Jushin Thunder Liger. It would be an incredible tribute to the first Nitro match


Everyone is so nostalgic about WCW, with the Rhodes running a show on TNT etc. At some point, AEW needs to get away from the WCW comparisons so hopefully the first match on TV establishes what AEW is about, and not yet another nostalgic tribute to a company that went out of business 18 years ago


----------



## Erik.

> *How AEW Was Born: Inside Tony Khan and the Elite's Attempt to Disrupt Wrestling*
> 
> It's about 24 hours before the NFL draft, and Jacksonville Jaguars co-owner Tony Khan has just exited a meeting with a Pro Bowler he's eager to sign. "He'd be a great one for us if he comes back healthy," teases Khan, who shares ownership of the team with his father, Shahid Khan.But the last thing Tony wants to talk about on this call is football, or futbol, though he and his dad also own the English soccer club Fulham FC. The 36-year-old scion yearns solely to discuss his passion project, All Elite Wrestling, of which he is president and CEO. Ever since the upstart promotion—which boasts a constellation of former WWE, Ring of Honor and New Japan Pro-Wrestling superstars, including Cody Rhodes, the Young Bucks and Kenny Omega in its executive ranks—was publicly launched this New Year's Day, its operations have barreled forward at breakneck speed.
> 
> 
> AEW's first official live event, dubbed Double or Nothing, takes place May 25 at the MGM Grand in Las Vegas and is being monitored with mutual fascination by wrestling faithful and followers of the Khans' many moves. Talents as wide-ranging as bona fide WWE/WCW legend Chris Jericho and ascendant indie darling MJF (aka Maxwell Jacob Friedman) have legitimized the early roster, while a blockbuster TV deal with TNT was announced this past Wednesday (full disclosure: It was also announced that AEW will live-stream some of its events via B/R Live). And industry observers wonder aloud whether WWE Chairman Vince McMahon—who's had a near-monopoly on the wrestling business since he absorbed Ted Turner's WCW in 2001—is suffering a crisis of confidence. To Khan, the tidal wave of expectations before his fledgling company has even broadcast a televised match is merely proof of the vacuum AEW is positioned to fill.
> 
> "I expected a big buzz," Khan says. "It's maybe a bit bigger than I expected, to be honest, but I expected it to be huge, so it's not a surprise. Everything is going pretty much according to our plan."
> 
> The key word there is "our." AEW is setting out to function more like a cooperative than the top-down organizational structure that's typified wrestling promotions since the dawn of territorial tussles. Rhodes, Omega and the Young Bucks will all be performing in-ring while simultaneously spinning plates behind the scenes in the role of executive vice president. Rhodes' wife, Brandi, herself a wily veteran of WWE and Ring of Honor, will multitask managing outside partnerships as chief brand officer while headlining bouts in the women's division. And Dana Massie, who's overseen Young Bucks merchandise since 2011, has already made a mark as AEW's chief marketing and merchandising officer. When you speak with the promotion's collective brain trust, it's clear that AEW is figuring out in real time what it means to function with DIY ethos while readying for an endeavor of massive mainstream scale. And to be sure, there is a learning curve.
> 
> "Matt and I didn't even want to announce the start of the company until closer to May," confesses Nick Jackson, the younger of the Young Bucks at 29 (real-life brother Matt recently turned 34). "We even thought of the idea of announcing the company at Double or Nothing, and Tony was completely against it. He wanted to announce it as soon as possible. Well, we can't say no to him. As soon as we announced it in January, we were like, 'We gotta start working and start getting shows ready, gotta find buildings, build a ring.' Right away, we felt the pressure of getting everything going."
> 
> To further underscore the surreal speed at which AEW materialized, Matt adds that, "Just a couple of months ago, AEW was basically just a conversation between myself, my wife and Tony Khan. I was literally on the phone on my patio bench. We're talking zero employees, and now we're still pretty small compared to other wrestling companies. In the beginning, it was a sprint, but once we announced it, it was a lot of working from home in the office. And it was different for us because we're so conditioned to being on the road every three days. But now that there's some stuff to talk about and announced, I can tell the pace is starting to get quicker, and it's like, 'Man, how are we gonna get all this information out?' That's the best thing about having certain people who are hired to do these things now."
> 
> *It was all a dream*
> 
> This might be an opportune moment to unravel how the most moneyed new wrestling promotion in decades, led by a motley crew of creative athletes, lurched into being. In brief: Rhodes, the son of late industry icon Dusty Rhodes and brother of WWE/WCW legend Dustin Rhodes (long known as Goldust, now booked to battle Cody at Double or Nothing), left WWE after 10 years in 2016. He shuffled through various worldwide indies, ultimately signing with Ring of Honor—whose long-standing partnership with New Japan led to regular appearances overseas, as well—and joined its dominant faction, Bullet Club. Omega and the Young Bucks were principal members of Bullet Club, which also featured up-and-comers such as "Hangman" Adam Page (now with AEW) and Marty Scurll (still with ROH). That consortium cliqued on and offscreen, eventually forming a splinter group called The Elite, which took on a life of its own via an eccentric and popular YouTube series titled "Being the Elite." Then, in September 2018, more or less on a dare, the Elite staged what turned out to be the most well-attended American indie show in a quarter-century—All In.
> 
> 
> Before long, the Jacksons and Khan were conducting their back-patio chats, and in short order, the Rhodeses and Omega were brought aboard. By that winter's dawn, AEW had become a reality, at least on paper. It was a dizzying period for all parties and necessitated parting ways with companies like ROH and New Japan that had been home base for most of AEW's founders for so long. It would be convenient to sum it up by saying that changing allegiances came down to seizing the entrepreneurial spirit (though Matt is quick to note that creatively, "We always wanted more"), but the reality was far more pragmatic, if no less bittersweet.
> 
> 
> "You know what's sad? New Japan and ROH could have easily come together and offered us the contracts they wanted, but they just didn't do it," Nick laments. "New Japan never saw the value in Matt and I. They never paid us good. We would have had to work with New Japan for another two decades to even get close to retiring, and the style they demand is backbreaking. Ring of Honor paid us a lot better than New Japan. We could have probably retired there, but we would have to work probably another decade with them. We pitched it to both of them: Why don't you guys get us a dual contract? And they just didn't get it done. We would have easily stayed, and there would have never been an All Elite Wrestling if they would have met what we wanted, but it didn't get done."
> 
> Ultimately, everyone had their own reasons for anteing up with the Khans and AEW, be it supporting their family, slowing down the wear and tear on their bodies or, as Matt puts it, recognizing that with this new venture, "We could basically make our own movies."
> 
> *Pardon the disruption
> *
> Invariably, WWE will loom over AEW's formative months like a shadow antagonist, even if those at AEW prefer not to invite comparisons or say there is no comparison. Jim Ross, the longtime WWE commentator and talent evaluator who amicably split ways with the McMahons and soon joined AEW as a senior adviser and occasional play-by-play man, is the most matter-of-fact on the issue.
> 
> 
> "Who the hell said a believable goal would be to even utter the words, 'We're gonna put WWE out of business or take their market share?'" he deadpans. "That's so ridiculous. It shows how ignorant some people are, because it's not the goal, and it shouldn't be the goal. There's no vendetta. How could it be a rivalry, for God's sake? If you're paying attention to WWE and how much money they're making and how great their stock price is, then you're spending a lot of time on them and no time on us. I am going to spend all my time on AEW."
> 
> David LaGreca, host of Busted Open, SiriusXM's popular wrestling-themed talk show, advocates continuing that forward march. "There are going to still be the WWE loyalists, who no matter what are going to criticize anything outside the WWE," he says. "But what AEW has is that 18- to 35-year-old fan. I know it firsthand because my daughter is in high school, and her and all her friends are wearing AEW shirts and Young Bucks shirts. That's hot. When's the last time that pro wrestling has been quote-unquote cool? And the one thing that's cool about pro wrestling right now is AEW."
> 
> Ross' remarks underscore that AEW's aspirations aren't merely to reenact the late-20th century Monday Night Wars waged between WCW and WWE, or even to define their potential relative to how they shake up the wrestling world. Khan and the Rhodeses, in particular, view their insurgency as a Silicon Valley-like disruption of industry norms, one that reverberates throughout the culture at large.
> 
> "This is the disruption era," Cody says unabashedly, citing his friendship with Adi Shankar, the Indian-American idea man behind Bootleg Universe's controversial, unlicensed fan-fic short flicks who has since risen to produce Netflix's Castlevania series. "He's somebody I've learned a lot from, because these old models [in wrestling] of old people talking, young people dying—it's not the way the business is going to be five to 10 years from now. The greatest resource for professional wrestling in generating a show is the wrestlers. If you hire wrestlers and don't let them have freedom of expression, you're doing yourself a disservice. In the golden age of wrestling, these were men and women who knew, 'Here's my time. Here's my finish. That pay-per-view six months from now—I know I gotta get there.' But today, we're allowed to go out there and create. This era of people trying to control every aspect of creation kills creation. There's no micromanagement in AEW."
> 
> Ross affirms as much, suggesting that his primary function as senior adviser will be as a mentor, someone who can "be on call to help these younger guys advance in their roles as administrators if they ask for it and if they need it," whether that be recruiting possible roster additions or booking anticipated finishes.
> 
> The juicier unknown is whether Khan—the lifelong wrestling fan-turned-bankrolling benefactor—will focus on the bigger picture of his portfolio while his EVPs handle the day to day, or if he plans on getting in the weeds creatively. The latter scenario could complicate AEW's plutonic ideal of horizontal leadership, led in principle and practice by the proverbial "boys in the back." Asked how he'd handle a scenario in which Khan requested a bit of awkward cross-promotion for the Jaguars or Fulham FC, Cody replies sharply that, "The best part is it will never come up, because these are separate entities that Shad and Tony have gotten involved with. In the hypothetical world it would come up, Tony respects my creative judgment. I respect his business acumen. I'm positive we could work something out."
> 
> Brandi Rhodes, who'd be a likely candidate to liaise any closed-door conversations about brand integrity, is equally optimistic. She confirms: "We haven't run into anything like that so far...[and] in the case that anything like that were to occur, I'm pretty sure we'd be able to navigate quickly and easily. Tony is amazing in his ability to have his hand in everything all at once and not miss a beat. He's that guy that always gets back to you and you're never left hanging."
> 
> That, as it turns out, might be an understatement. Khan audibly recoils at any intimation that he'd operate at a distance from AEW, whether it involved corporate synergy or the nuances of a storyline. "That's not what's happening here," he says assertively. "I'm not taking a hands-off approach. We work together really closely, but I'm day to day managing the business. This is a very collaborative process. I talk to Cody and Kenny Omega and Matt and Nick every day, and we group chat and share ideas. When one of us has an idea, another can take it and run with it. The five of us have a great working relationship, and when you add in Brandi and Dana and Chris Jericho and [Ring of Honor veteran] Christopher Daniels, we're all in constant communication. I'm very active with it."
> 
> In talking with Khan, one gets the sense that he's both a purveyor of and a participant in a wrestling fantasy camp that happens to have real stakes. And for the inner circle of pro athletes at its core, the experience is equal parts crash-course business seminar and surreal exercise in self-determination. It's put-up-or-shut-up time, and this bunch might be poised to make good. "Mine and Nick's entire career has been one giant disruption," Matt Jackson muses. "Why can't it work now?"
> 
> *The rising tide?*
> 
> The better question for Matt to ask might be: Will it work for everyone? Meaning not only AEW's pioneers, but the wrestling industry in toto. As Ross alluded to, WWE is moored where it stands, barring some spectacular episode of self-sabotage. But what about the galaxy of mid-level and mom-and-pop indies that pitched their tents in VFW halls and rural backyards nationwide since the McMahons' early-aughts consolidation of mainstream competition? However benevolent AEW's intentions, there's no getting around the fact that they've already seduced some of the circuit's biggest draws from comparatively bootstrapping outfits like Major League Wrestling, Combat Zone Wrestling, Warriors of Wrestling and Lucha Libre AAA Worldwide (e.g. Jimmy Havoc, Sammy Guevara, Britt Baker) into, at minimum, dual deals across promotions. Nevermind how they've depleted ROH and New Japan of roughly half its shared upper card, including all four AEW EVPs. And when their regular TV broadcast hits the ground running with big-budget sheen and blockbuster names, it will further fragment wrestling fans' already divided attention (MLW, ROH, New Japan, TNA and Lucha Underground are a handful of the companies with current or archived serial programs available via cable and/or streaming networks).
> 
> The rosier way to look at it is that AEW can be the rising tide lifting an ocean of schooners to at least the lower deck of where it's comfortably setting sail. Court Bauer, co-founder and CEO of MLW and MLW Radio Network (which does function with the benefit of regional-investor backing), says, "I want them to succeed, because it's proof of concept to networks, licensing companies, international touring companies, investors, advertisers and everyone that non-WWE leagues are viable. It proves there's other people that can do this. If they fail, it spooks people off."
> 
> Taking that point of view, the worst-case scenario in the short term is that AEW's turbocharged start lights a fire under everyone else's ass. In Bauer's assessment, competition merely "encourages more talent to get in the game. It creates more opportunity for talent. It's not like [AEW are] bogeymen. They're just competing. People love baseball and all these sports, and they watch more than just their own team. If the action's good, they're gonna watch it. That's how I look at it. I want them to succeed. As an entrepreneur, you want to show the world that pro wrestling is this vibrant business center and not just feast-or-famine WWE. And I believe it can be, but you need the right people managing these properties."
> 
> No one doubts that Cody and his co-EVPs, along with Brandi and Dana Massie and the rest of AEW's recognizable staff, are in theory the individuals for the job. If anything, Khan is the real wild card. As we saw 20 years ago when Vince McMahon tried and failed to translate his success in wrestling to the gridiron with the XFL (though he is in the midst of rebooting it), such pursuits can fall squarely into the category of vanity misfire. But Ross, who worked side by side with McMahon for more than 20 years and doesn't mete out platitudes lightly, sees it as apples and oranges.
> 
> "Tony's background as being an analytics guy, a research guy, is pretty amazing," Ross effuses. "He has a great foundation with today's metrics. He's a ubiquitous entrepreneur with a tremendously high IQ, but more important for wrestling fans is the fact that he's an old-school fan who can talk history with you. Wrestling infiltrated his psyche when he was a kid, and it never left."
> 
> And it's true that, throughout a 25-minute phone interview, Khan repeatedly reiterates his love for the game, if you will. It's hard to imagine, frankly, that the Young Bucks and Rhodeses and Omega would have been—pardon the expression—all-in with the billionaire's plan if he didn't pass the smell test as a student of their chosen profession. While breaking down his and his cohort's respective utility as they gear up for Double or Nothing, Cody pinpoints AEW's essential employee mandate: be at least a somewhat convincing mark.
> 
> "We only hire people who like wrestling, and we only will hire people who like wrestling," he promises. "If you don't know who Lou Thesz is, you can get out. It's that simple. My dad ran an independent promotion, and I thought it was the coolest place ever. And the first question he would ask people is he would just pick a random world champion and ask do you know who Harley Race is, who Gorgeous George is and Buddy Rogers."
> 
> That approach, augmented by—as Cody himself concedes—the infrastructural might accessible to them via Khan's Jaguars enterprise, is AEW distilled.
> 
> *Taking care of their own*
> 
> Cody makes one other pledge on behalf of AEW, and that is to preserve the health and wellness of in-ring talent at all costs. Cody, like so much of America, watched as HBO satirist John Oliver exposed WWE's persistent negligence toward its performers and pulled the curtain back on wrestling's fundamental allergy to guaranteed contracts and all of the perks and privileges they encompass (quality insurance coverage, time off and so on). Even prior to that broadcast, he'd already been struggling to articulate his—and therefore, as far as the public was concerned, AEW's—stance on unions within the sport. Despite frequent efforts to clarify his position, the prevailing interpretation has been that AEW is fundamentally wary of organized labor but has an in-the-works model for how to properly treat their "greatest resource" in-house. One that could, to Bauer's point about setting new benchmarks across the board, compel all promotions to follow suit.
> 
> "When I said a union would kill wrestling, I was specifically talking about your mom-and-pop indies that can't afford an ambulance to come to the building," Cody elucidates. "There's a lot of people who saw the story John Oliver did and immediately called for a union or better care for their wrestlers. Better care is paramount, and one of the first ways you do that is raise the pay floor, which we've done."
> 
> While hedging on the semantics, he says he and Matt Jackson have discussed a desire to "continue to push to a place where there is some sort of governing body that helps protect the current generation but also older veterans that will soon be retiring." And on the matter of job security, he hesitates momentarily before disclosing: "At AEW, our contracts aren't blanket contracts. There are several wrestlers outside the EVP element that are going to receive benefits and health care. That's a first for wrestling, and these are slow and steady steps and I'm super proud. But it can't happen overnight. That's what I should have said all along."
> 
> Drilling down, Cody confirms AEW will "100 percent" cover any injuries sustained in the ring, as well as the rehab and recovery. "We're not gonna have a PayPal fund going around for somebody who gets hurt," he adds. "You know me. You've seen my smile. I am above board."
> 
> That much he and Khan are in total lockstep about. Out of necessity, a considerable slice of Khan's focus at present is on making entry into the pay-per-view market and ascertaining the wisest way to insinuate AEW s into peoples' weekly DVR schedules ("I'm not gonna go on Monday night or Friday night, and I would never go head-to-head with the NFL or pay for time on television," Khan allows). But without prodding, he outlines how his "big goal is to establish a better work-life balance and quality of life for our performers with less time on the road [and] very good money comparable to what you'd get at the highest level in the world of wrestling, because we can make the bulk of our revenue from pay-per-view and television. I'm not planning on doing hundreds of non-televised events on tour, because I don't think that would represent a large enough revenue stream for us and profitable enough business sector for us to risk the health and well-being of all these wrestlers. I'm not gonna have an offseason, but there will be a lighter schedule and we'll work people in and out."
> 
> In other words, AEW fans will be entering into a social contract of sorts: fewer house shows at your local county center and less likelihood that all of your favorite fighters will be on every card, in exchange for the comfort of knowing your ticket purchase isn't hastening their untimely death.
> 
> *Fun and WarGames*
> 
> All of this preemptive analysis—prompted as it has been by the company's own rollout—has clouded the fact that a single bell has yet to ring at an AEW event, though that date is fast approaching. By the morning of May 26, All Elite Wrestling will no longer be think-piece fodder but a living, breathing organism in the infinite ecosystem that is professional wrestling. And it will sink or swim on its merits.
> 
> "At this point, there's nothing to even judge," Matt Jackson acknowledges. "We need to have that first show to show people what we are and what this project is. I don't know if we know 100 percent yet. We won't until the end of Double or Nothing that night, and we'll go, 'OK, that's how that went and that's what that felt like.' For me, as a writer, I am trying to tune out of what everyone else is doing. I don't want to subconsciously book a similar show to anyone else. I genuinely haven't watched WWE television in years. I don't want it to sound and look the way their show feels. This needs to be different for it to succeed."
> 
> The irony is they needn't look any farther than wrestling's past. The culture changes and trends come and go, but wrestling, befitting its soap-operatic strains but unique to its combative nature, charts an emotional arc that's resistant to the spoils of time. At least when it's done right.
> 
> For Cody, that boils down to two words: "physical storytelling." He audibly perks up recalling WCW's WrestleWar 1992: War Games, a PPV concept dreamed up by his father that, in this particular year, also featured his brother Dustin on the card. But the primary drama surrounded top babyface Sting and his unpredictable teammate, Nikita Koloff. "If you watch it, it is literally magical," he beams. "It is something as simple as a double high-five after [Koloff] rescuing Sting that told everybody in the audience, 'Phew, it's OK.' It's some of the most beautiful stuff ever, and it's one thing wrestling can do that movies, comics don't do the same. We're telling you this bell-to-bell story. It's live. It can change. There's a real difference between a written show and a booked wrestling event, and I think we're going to lean toward a booked wrestling event—sports-centric, physical cues telling the story. That's what wrestling is."
> 
> Or, at least, that's what he and the Khans are betting on.
> 
> https://bleacherreport.com/articles...n-and-the-elites-attempt-to-disrupt-wrestling


What a great read.


----------



## Beatles123

Donnie said:


> Lets get back on track, folks
> 
> What should the first match on AEW TV be?
> 
> I vote for Brian Pillman Jnr vs Jushin Thunder Liger. It would be an incredible tribute to the first Nitro match


as :lenny as that would be, Pillman isn't signed to AEW.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Donnie said:


> Lets get back on track, folks
> 
> What should the first match on AEW TV be?
> 
> I vote for Brian Pillman Jnr vs Jushin Thunder Liger. It would be an incredible tribute to the first Nitro match


I like that idea a lot. 

Sonny Kiss v Jungle Boy is the first thing that popped into my head so I'm going to go with that


----------



## Donnie

Beatles123 said:


> as :lenny as that would be, Pillman isn't signed to AEW.


He's in the battle royal for a reason, dude. The Elite clearly see big things in him, and I can see them wooing him from MLW sooner rather than later.


----------



## TD Stinger

Donnie said:


> Lets get back on track, folks
> 
> What should the first match on AEW TV be?
> 
> I vote for Brian Pillman Jnr vs Jushin Thunder Liger. It would be an incredible tribute to the first Nitro match


Marty Scurll vs Joey Ryan in a comedy match.

:troll

But seriously, use some of your new athletes and have a fast paced exciting opener. Something like Jungle Boy vs Guevara or something like that.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bxm_AQTBrsI/?igshid=18gcp4h1vbupk

Jericho debuting a new finisher exclusive to AEW at Double or Nothing.


----------



## TD Stinger

MoxleyMoxx said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bxm_AQTBrsI/?igshid=18gcp4h1vbupk
> 
> Jericho debuting a new finisher exclusive to AEW at Double or Nothing.


I’ll wait and see how he executes the move in a match before I judge.


----------



## shandcraig

A new finisher is great and im excited but he better not retire the Lion tammer. One of the best finishers but he has not done that version in many years. 


I swear i thought Brian was signed with AEW lol. I can bet you anything that entire hart foundation will end up in AEW. Even Teddy hart

Not sure how cool a spinning elbow will look in pro wrestling lol. Real knockout of that looks good but wrestling hmmmm


I agree that this company needs to heavily bring back that cruiserweight style matches. I dont mean these stupid spot monkey indy matches. The lucha wrestlers that blended with guys like chris benoit and dean ect created amazing matches with a lot of technical and it had nothing to do with spot fest. It had some guys doing some flips but it was very close to the other wretlers body and not flying off stuff. This style needs to make a comeback.It one of the first things that set wcw apart from wwf in that day


They have some mexican relationships so we will see many lucha style wrestlers and they have some good american wrestlers that can blend with them.So bam im sure that style will be a big part of the company !



I think the very first AEW weekly episodes first match should start out with that style of wrestling too.


Its very clear that the weekly theme will have that old school feel and look and sorta have a nitro feel. I mean it makes sense since the dynamite name is sorta similar. I love that as it brings a theme to it. I cant believe wwe has decided to entirely drop the idea of a show being themed. Whats the point if your show name has zero meaning to the other show name. A lot of shows in my view do that now and its boring. 


Character is important


When does everyone think the next ppv will be after ALL IN in September ? I guess maybe the start of December i would assume is the right time


Who loves these old school colors for tuesday night dynamite ? The gold in the AEW logo of course doe snot go with it but i bet you anything the logo will just be white or silver for the weekly show and not have the gold in it. 

Sorry i have lots to ramble so trying to fit it into one post lol


----------



## Death Rider

Beatles123 said:


> as :lenny as that would be, Pillman isn't signed to AEW.


I mean Havoc and MJF are signed to AEW but still work for MLW.


----------



## Genking48

shandcraig said:


> I swear i thought Brian was signed with AEW lol. I can bet you anything that entire hart foundation will end up in AEW. *Even Teddy hart*


Doesn't Teddy get along pretty well with The Bucks? I remember he praised them & Ricochet to the moon after a Dragon Gate USA show.


----------



## patpat

shandcraig said:


> A new finisher is great and im excited but he better not retire the Lion tammer. One of the best finishers but he has not done that version in many years.
> 
> 
> I swear i thought Brian was signed with AEW lol. I can bet you anything that entire hart foundation will end up in AEW. Even Teddy hart
> 
> Not sure how cool a spinning elbow will look in pro wrestling lol. Real knockout of that looks good but wrestling hmmmm
> 
> 
> I agree that this company needs to heavily bring back that cruiserweight style matches. I dont mean these stupid spot monkey indy matches. The lucha wrestlers that blended with guys like chris benoit and dean ect created amazing matches with a lot of technical and it had nothing to do with spot fest. It had some guys doing some flips but it was very close to the other wretlers body and not flying off stuff. This style needs to make a comeback.It one of the first things that set wcw apart from wwf in that day
> 
> 
> They have some mexican relationships so we will see many lucha style wrestlers and they have some good american wrestlers that can blend with them.So bam im sure that style will be a big part of the company !


 he said he isnt retiring any love on Instagram. 
Also I love it , it adds an "unexpecting" thing to things. Like he can hit it any time. The potential for the matches psychology is gonna be awesome.


----------



## Erik.

First TV match simply needs to be different.

Don't care who it's between but it needs to show the audience something they can't get elsewhere on cable television. 

Throw a piledriver in there too.


----------



## shandcraig

patpat said:


> he said he isnt retiring any love on Instagram.
> Also I love it , it adds an "unexpecting" thing to things. Like he can hit it any time. The potential for the matches psychology is gonna be awesome.


True it could work with the unexpected factor. I just would love him to hit that move and finish it would the Lian tamer lol


Well this is going to be one hell of a long summer, Ive not been this excited for a weekly show since the late 90s. The fact they will be live is huge too


----------



## patpat

shandcraig said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> he said he isnt retiring any love on Instagram.
> Also I love it , it adds an "unexpecting" thing to things. Like he can hit it any time. The potential for the matches psychology is gonna be awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> True it could work with the unexpected factor. I just would love him to hit that move and finish it would the Lian tamer lol
Click to expand...

 yeah he said he doesnt retire any move. He also said that's an aew exclusive move. 
This man knows how to sell himself so good <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
I think debuting it with omega kicking out wont be good so maybe he will win? Or maybe Kenny wont kick out but grab the ropes.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Erik. said:


> First TV match simply needs to be different.
> 
> Don't care who it's between but it needs to show the audience something they can't get elsewhere on cable television.
> 
> Throw a piledriver in there too.


Yeah I agree. AEW gotta come out the gate with something different and unique. No nostalgia BS, Just something NEW and entertaining. They do that then I think they'll be golden.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Yeah I agree. AEW gotta come out the gate with something different and unique. No nostalgia BS, Just something NEW and entertaining. They do that then I think they'll be golden.


I think as well, the production values will be very important. Not to unfairly critique WWE but the modern look with the huge video screen, and the LED ring apron, and just how shiny everything looks brings to mind that awful WCW redesign from 2000.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

shandcraig said:


> He also wrongfully conpared this to TNA. LOL they have already passed tna by miles and this is from a long time tna fan.
> 
> Tna was not ran fully right from day one to the end. Always something lacking of professionalism


Truth. I loved TNA but they never felt big time. Taped shows, tourist crowds in the Impact Zone, minimal advertising and mainstream/social media presence, and of course it didn't help that it was ran by a woman that didn't know shit about how to run a wrestling company.

They had an amazing roster full of household names and promising young homegrown stars but they were never able to breakthrough the 1.5 rating ceiling no matter what they did.


----------



## Beatles123

Idunno, i liked the Dimly lit style of All in. :waiting


----------



## ForYourOwnGood

Beatles123 said:


> Idunno, i liked the Dimly lit style of All in. :waiting


A million times better than the soulless look Raw has had since, Jesus, at least 2003?


----------



## Beatles123

ForYourOwnGood said:


> A million times better than the soulless look Raw has had since, Jesus, at least 2003?


Right? I'd like an "Outlaw" kind of look.


----------



## Erik.

All-In set up was fine, but it was ROH.

As long as AEW go with a simple set design that focuses more on the talent yet gets their brand across, they'll be fine.

Boxing and MMA both have that packed fans look. No over the top LED screens everywhere. Talent is the main focus and considering AEW keep mentioning how they want it to feel more sports like, it'd be the smart way to go. It'd also save them on costs when it comes to presentation as they'd have a moveable set to be able to fit in any arena. (A bit like Nitro had)

Go all out for the PPVs though. Double or Nothing should be a sight to behold.


----------



## RiverFenix

Jericho announcing his new move could be mindgames to Omega - I mean why tell your opponent what you're working on - fighter training camps are notorious for secrecy and trust in sparring partners because you don't want any information getting out to your opponent as to what you are working on, if you are banged up etc. 

So does he want Omega to be now too aware of a potential back spinning elbow to the point he focuses on guarding against it which leaves open another part of the body etc?


----------



## Beatles123

As far as presentation, a big fight feel like this is ideal:


----------



## shandcraig

Yeah the last thing they need to do is try to have generic wwe size stages,So generic and lifeliess yet i bet expensive.


Like i said before,It dont need to be expensive stage set to be undue and themed 

Nitro stage set was a perfect example of that. Plus the show had that nitro fire theme to the show. What does Raw do to represent the name of the show.


That will be important to make them not feel like wwe in that sense of the look. 












http://3wt9g11xou5g1onsz01tdv74.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-

[IMG]https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CCvRNvmW4AEL9oH.pngcontent/uploads/2015/07/WCW-620x400.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## RiverFenix

Why does Cody have a service dog?


----------



## shandcraig

I agree i think its very smart to have that big fight feel with your group behind you.That was a great element to codys match. I bet you anything that same thing will happen with him vs Dustin. I assume cody will have DDP again but who will Dustin have on his side. I love that element. Makes it feel more real. 

I hate to sound like such a mark for them but i have been waiting for the right thing to come back to life in wrestling for many years.Everything we have seen so far and known so far points to this promotion bringing back that wrestling firea


Does anyone think Cody needs a new theme song ?


----------



## Erik.

The beginning of Cody's entrance at All-In reminded me of those awesome entrances at Wrestlemania in the past where the camera would show the wrestler walking towards gorilla in the big matches (Austin and HBK at WM14 etc), gives off a real big fight feel.

Would be cool if they brought that back for some of the bigger fights. Also fits their sports narrative.


----------



## Beatles123

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Why does Cody have a service dog?


>He doesn't mark for Based Pharaoh

D I S G U S T I N G :fuck


----------



## shandcraig

Erik. said:


> The beginning of Cody's entrance at All-In reminded me of those awesome entrances at Wrestlemania in the past where the camera would show the wrestler walking towards gorilla in the big matches (Austin and HBK at WM14 etc), gives off a real big fight feel.
> 
> Would be cool if they brought that back for some of the bigger fights. Also fits their sports narrative.


Yeah done like a sport entrance,So good. I just think his theme song is so dorky for a guy that is called the American nightmare


----------



## Chrome

Let's hope Cody ups the ante next Saturday and brings a tiger to the ring:


----------



## shandcraig

I know i mentioned this before but i have less than a week away so i need to make these signs. What is everyones thoughts on " Here to witness wrestling history with AEW"

Other side "Vince Fears AEW"

? or any better ideas


----------



## Erik.

“The guy behind me can’t see”.


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> I know i mentioned this before but i have less than a week away so i need to make these signs. What is everyones thoughts on " Here to witness wrestling history with AEW"
> 
> Other side "Vince Fears AEW"
> 
> ? or any better ideas


Vince fears AEW needs to be on the primary side! get it on camera!


----------



## shandcraig

Erik. said:


> “The guy behind me can’t see”.




LOL remember how many people have several signs back in the day. We need that backa. Part of me does not want to bother with a sign to though and just buy a t shirt


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> LOL remember how many people have several signs back in the day. We need that backa. Part of me does not want to bother with a sign to though and just buy a t shirt


Bring a sign. See if the arena has that vibe and go for it if it does!


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> LOL remember how many people have several signs back in the day. We need that backa. Part of me does not want to bother with a sign to though and just buy a t shirt


Won't ever come back now smart phones are in existence, I'm afraid.

Did give off a great visual though, just like camera flashes did during big moments and big matches


----------



## shandcraig

Will be funny carrying the sign through the airport security


----------



## Chrome

Damn, DON is $60 bucks on my Comcast. I mean, I'll get it, but that price is going to put off a fair amount of people. Of course it might be the carriers doing that and not AEW themselves.


----------



## RiverFenix

I think signs shouldn't be allowed - I think it was the fore-bearer of fans making shows about themselves. It was about them getting seen and noticed on camera and putting themselves over the talent in the ring. 

Down play the fans - make it about the wrestlers and the wrestling. Black out the audience during the matches. You can handpick fans to show/focus on during down time - like when sporting events are going to a commercial break and might zoom in on some fans in the stands - this way production can pick and choose and show regular looking folks who are there having a good time but there for the right reasons.


----------



## Beatles123

In case anyone missed it, JR says one thing hes pushing is no ad breaks during a match:


----------



## Erik.

Beatles123 said:


> In case anyone missed it, JR says one thing hes pushing is no ad breaks during a match:


Basic common sense!


----------



## ElTerrible

shandcraig said:


> I know i mentioned this before but i have less than a week away so i need to make these signs. What is everyones thoughts on " Here to witness wrestling history with AEW"
> 
> Other side "Vince Fears AEW"
> 
> ? or any better ideas


If I was in the front row, I´d make a sign with a downward arrow that says " I was confiscated at Raw" and then wear different layers of T-Shirts and peel them off one after another.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129821854682755072


----------



## patpat

Chrome said:


> Damn, DON is $60 bucks on my Comcast. I mean, I'll get it, but that price is going to put off a fair amount of people. Of course it might be the carriers doing that and not AEW themselves.


 as long as they dont do monthly ppv it's okay. Not just for the price , monthly ppv kill the point of a ppv and it would just be reminiscent of wwe. Or they do those "house shows" like fight for the fallen and such but not PPV's. 
Meltzer said they were gonna have 75 to 80 shows a year. Obviously doing the math it makes 6,25 shows a month...I really doubt that's gonna be like that... think I am not following Dave on this one. 
Again font do the monthly ppv thing, it killed the very concept of wwe ppvs and messed up their storylines to the high level.
But since Matt and Jack said they are going to be super different and nothing will be wwe-like, I hope it's the same for the ppvs


----------



## Chrome

patpat said:


> as long as they dont do monthly ppv it's okay. Not just for the price , monthly ppv kill the point of a ppv and it would just be reminiscent of wwe. Or they do those "house shows" like fight for the fallen and such but not PPV's.
> Meltzer said they were gonna have 75 to 80 shows a year. Obviously doing the math it makes 6,25 shows a month...I really doubt that's gonna be like that... think I am not following Dave on this one.
> Again font do the monthly ppv thing, it killed the very concept of wwe ppvs and messed up their storylines to the high level.
> But since Matt and Jack said they are going to be super different and nothing will be wwe-like, I hope it's the same for the ppvs


Yeah, I think 1 every 3 months would be the way to go.


----------



## patpat

Chrome said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> as long as they dont do monthly ppv it's okay. Not just for the price , monthly ppv kill the point of a ppv and it would just be reminiscent of wwe. Or they do those "house shows" like fight for the fallen and such but not PPV's.
> Meltzer said they were gonna have 75 to 80 shows a year. Obviously doing the math it makes 6,25 shows a month...I really doubt that's gonna be like that... think I am not following Dave on this one.
> Again font do the monthly ppv thing, it killed the very concept of wwe ppvs and messed up their storylines to the high level.
> But since Matt and Jack said they are going to be super different and nothing will be wwe-like, I hope it's the same for the ppvs
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think 1 every 3 months would be the way to go.
Click to expand...

 one every 4 Month is good. They shield go for a 4-5 ppv a year, follow the new Japan model. Now if each month they have some special and fun house show , presented in innovative venues like the one for fight for the fallen then it can be interesting actually.


----------



## shandcraig

I see the first year only being 4 ppvs but i think long term they will prob go with 6 ppvs.


I have a feeling we will get one special tv show once between every ppv on TNT on saturday night. That would be very smart


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I hope they 

A. Have an off season
B. Have zero house shows
C. Stick to 4 to 6 PPVs per year

The 3 months they have been gone means people are salivating - WWE is just.... always there.


----------



## Isuzu

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I hope they
> 
> A. Have an off season
> B. Have zero house shows
> C. Stick to 4 to 6 PPVs per year
> 
> The 3 months they have been gone means people are salivating - WWE is just.... always there.


I can't see how AEW would ever turn a profit with that schedule. With the big money guaranteed contracts and all $50 per PPV might not even be enough.. They might need to Jack it up to $80 or higher.


----------



## shandcraig

Ok lets clear this up so this conversation stops happening with confusion !!!!. Cody stated they will not be doing off season. Its all year with some time off at xmas and other holidays.Plus the schedule will be insanely easy compared to anything wwe does 

You will see some house events but again not nearly as many as wwe. Fight for the fallen is technically a house show. I think they will go that root with special events like that in smaller venues but not as low feel as just a house show


----------



## patpat

The reason house shows were successful back in the day is because people got to see big matches on the house shows with the TV show being a bunch of squash. Since today you cant get away with that. They need to revolutionise the house show In wrestling. Events like fyter fest fight for the fallen as house shows where they can portray pfight between people that are not in a rivalry or even involved with each other could be good. For example boom on this house show you can see omega vs Fenix , a fight you womt ever see either on ppv or TV because they arent in the same competition,( since fenix is a tag team guy) and then you can create interest. 
Also gotta love all the old school internet business specialist like disco inferno blablaing on YouTube, do they realise no one cares ? :lol


----------



## SparrowPrime

They said there is no off season but fewer dates than wwe. ALL talent will be off Christmas week and New Years week. With those 2 weeks of television being a pre taped xmas episode (Probably taped right after the previous weeks episode) and a end of year "best of" new years episode. Then back live weekly first of the year.

That alone is a MAJOR selling point, since wwe makes their talent work xmas week.


----------



## Beatles123

SO AS I SAID IN THE JOJO THREAD :lol

RTDON at 6:05 roud


----------



## Erik.

MoxleyMoxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129821854682755072


Hope that's a new RTDoN


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Beatles123 said:


> SO AS I SAID IN THE JOJO THREAD :lol
> 
> RTDON at 6:05 roud


I was wondering wtf you were talking about in that thread lmao.


----------



## Mordecay

Jericho's new finisher is legit trash, I doubt it will be his new finisher, it is as bad as Cena's "6th move of Doom"


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Mordecay said:


> Jericho's new finisher is legit trash, I doubt it will be his new finisher, it is as bad as Cena's "6th move of Doom"


Hang on what is it?


----------



## Chrome

Just ordered it.









Yeah I could've streamed it, but I want to give them my full support. And people always say "vote with your wallet."


----------



## rbl85

StylesClash90 said:


> Hang on what is it?


It's an MMA spinning elbow (kind of ?)

All I know is that if someone really hit with that….it will take time to wake you up.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

I know they're not having an off season

But for the sake of future off season debates 

PLEASE, nobody EVER mentions this - an off season means there is less money coming in. But it also means that there's LESS money going out

Putting on shows isn't free 

Please, can we just keep that in mind. For any off season discussion of any promotion ever and forever. Please and thank you


----------



## TD Stinger

> Adam Page made a surprise appearance at today's Wrestle Gate Pro event in Nottingham, England to confront his AEW Double or Nothing opponent, PAC.
> 
> After the two had a match, PAC got on the mic and told a fallen Page he wasn't going to come to Double or Nothing.
> 
> "I wanted to hurt ya, to maim ya, to torture ya," PAC said to Page. "And look, look! My work is done. So you can tell all of your little elite buddies, I'm not coming to Vegas! I'm not coming to Double or Nothing! And I'm not coming to AEW!"
> 
> Double or Nothing takes place on May 25 at 8 pm ET, streaming on B/R Live and Traditional PPV for $49.95. The Buy In pre-show streams for free on B/R Live and AEW's YouTube channel.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129849956620222464


Hm, there's a wrinkle. To summarize, Hangman crashed a show PAC was at, I don't know who won, and then PAC got on the mic and said "I'm not coming to Vegas, DON, or AEW."

Again, just another wrinkle. But if you want to lose your mind speculating, have fun.


----------



## Y.2.J

Tony Khan:
_"[AEW wants to] establish a *better work-life balance and quality of life for our performers* with less time on the road [and] *very good money* comparable to what you'd get the highest level in the world of wrestling, because *we can make the bulk of our revenue from pay-per-view and television*. *I'm not planning on doing hundreds of non-televised events on tour* because I don't think that would represent a large enough stream for us and profitable enough business sector for us to risk the health and well-being of all these wrestlers. *I'm not going to have an off-season* but there will be a *lighter schedule and we'll work people in and out.*"_
- Bleacher Report

Interesting from Khan. He said not many house shows while on tour...so they're going to be touring?
Obviously reiterates the better quality of life for performers, more money, less dates, etc.
Confirms no off season!


----------



## shandcraig

Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> I know they're not having an off season
> 
> But for the sake of future off season debates
> 
> PLEASE, nobody EVER mentions this - an off season means there is less money coming in. But it also means that there's LESS money going out
> 
> Putting on shows isn't free
> 
> Please, can we just keep that in mind. For any off season discussion of any promotion ever and forever. Please and thank you


The weekly shows production is being paid for. You bet your ass they will have weekly show all year

Thats why i said the house shows will be more like what Fight for the fallen is. So pretty much more of special themed shows kinda like what TNA One night only events are or the modern day version of In your house except not on ppv.

Most likely all the none weekly tv and ppv events will still very well be televised but saturday specials here and there in between the few ppvs. That is very smart as it creates interest to go to the events and not flood the market. Builds up each show better and makes the weekly show feel more important leading to something big


----------



## Chrome

I was never big on having an offseason tbh. Just have the talent working fewer dates and they should be fine.


----------



## patpat

So yep , no off season then. 
Interesting that he says their revenue will be based on TV + ppv. Interesting, also I asked Meltzer on Twitter what ppv model they were going for and he said it's too soon to know. 
The guys really care for the health of their talents , good God this thing needs to succeed , I see a lot of butcing online for small details but wrestling fans needs to cut this BS and realized these cant fail! They shouldn't!


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

I think Jericho is just trying to set up that spinning elbow as a counter to the Rainmaker and will probably stop using it after his match with Okada. Sort of like how Okada tried establishing the cobra clutch as a counter to the Destino when feuding with Naito. Either way, Nash would be proud of Jericho for hyping up such a basic move.






:nash:jericho2


----------



## shandcraig

AEW presenting mini special events between the weekly show and ppv like once or something on a saturday night live on TNT would do well for them. I assume fight for the fallen wont be on TNT but i imagine future version of that kinda thing will be. Im sure u will be able to buy it on fite though ect


----------



## Y.2.J

As for opening match of DON, we want something fresh right but at the moment there's no only AEW guy yet that's too soon. But I would definitely open with: Kip and Sammy. Or if my boy MJF had a match, definitely him...but I think they're going to open with SCU v OWE or Bucks v Lucha Bros.

I'm sure they'll do a good job.


----------



## rbl85

BulletClubFangirl said:


> I think Jericho is just trying to set up that spinning elbow as a counter to the Rainmaker and will probably stop using it after his match with Okada. Sort of like how Okada tried establishing the cobra clutch as a counter to the Destino when feuding with Naito. Either way, Nash would be proud of Jericho for hyping up such a basic move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nash:jericho2


No Jéricho clearly said that this new finisher is for AEW


----------



## patpat

@Erik video package for cody vs Dustin on the road to DON channel!! 
Wonderful video.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

rbl85 said:


> No Jéricho clearly said that this new finisher is for AEW


I'd be very surprised if he kept it long-term. It's not like he's so past his prime that he can't do the codebreaker. Maybe he's just looking for a devastating knockout move like Ospreay started using recently but this doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Beatles123

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129849956620222464
:hutz :hutz: :hutz WHAAAAAAAAAAAT?! :hutz :hutz :hutz


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

A weird way to hype the match.


----------



## shandcraig

LOL Jericho aint leaving AEW for a long time


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> LOL Jericho aint leaving AEW for a long time


Jericho? What about pac?! :fuck


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

*PAC vs. Page off Double or Nothing due to creative differences*




> The angle at today's WrestleGate show in Nottingham, England involving Pac and Hangman Page was done largely to present the match that had been built up because the match won't be taking place at Double or Nothing on Saturday.
> 
> The official word from AEW is that there were creative differences regarding the match and Pac won't be on Saturday's show. With Pac's regular matches in the U.K., it's known that beacuse he takes his status as world champion with Dragon Gate seriously, he has not agreed to any losses since winning the Open the Dream Gate title and to protect that has done 30:00 draws with Zack Sabre Jr. and Will Ospreay. On the flip side, AEW wants to present a sports-like atmosphere and had their own direction for what they wanted.
> 
> The Pac vs. Page match will be released this week on the Internet by AEW with the idea that everyone can see the match, even if it had a DQ finish, for free, so fans are getting the hyped up match. Page agreed to fly to England and do the match to make up for the hyped match not happening on the PPV. Page will be wrestling against a new opponent, although the name probably won't be announced before the PPV show. The DQ finish kept things open ended enough that Pac may be back with the promotion at some point to face Page, although there is no definitive time frame.
> 
> There will be at least one more announcement made midweek regarding Saturday's show.


https://www.f4wonline.com/news/pac-...-284076?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Death Rider

Sounds like PAC was losing and didn't want to lose from that news story if true?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> *PAC vs. Page off Double or Nothing due to creative differences*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.f4wonline.com/news/pac-...-284076?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


This sucks. I was really looking forward to seeing PAC unleashed.


----------



## patpat

If this is real then pac is kinda....stupid? 

Anyway now everyone's already going wild on the internet "OMG THEY ARE FAILING ALREADY" "here is what happens when you let THE BOYS run the show" 
:lol dude if he doesnt want to lose because his dragon gate thing is more important then it's up to him, but those kind of things is just shooting yourself in the feet because they wont have the confidence to give you championships or a big push. 
If it's a work then , everyone is working themself into a shoot to shoot etc etc blablabla


----------



## rbl85

So PAC don't want to loose ?

WWE is lucky that Asuka wasn't like him XD


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

:cough:Moxley:cough:


----------



## patpat

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> Sounds like PAC was losing and didn't want to lose from that news story if true?


 if it's true then that makes him look very bad....like do you intend to never loose because you have a winning streak in dragon gate? ? 
But again welp....



xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> :cough:Moxley:cough:


 they said his opponent wont be revealed until the day of the fight.....
Idk it sounds like something they planned and something they didn't planned at the same time. Matt did say they would be big surprises....
And it all seems so weird....


----------



## Even Flow

No PAC?

FUCK


----------



## Beatles123

FUCK!

FUCK, FUCK, FUCK!

This is TNA level bad. fpalm


----------



## Deadman's Hand

patpat said:


> if it's true then that makes him look very bad....like do you intend to never loose because you have a winning streak in dragon gate? ?
> But again welp....


The whole point seems to be that PAC takes his status in Dragon Gate as Dream Gate Champion very seriously, so he doesn't want to have his first loss come before he drops the title. 

And with DG very obviously building towards Ben-K/PAC at Kobe World in July (which is where PAC likely takes his first loss), he wants to protect himself in the meantime. Kinda sucks that we're not gonna see the Dream Gate in a sold-out MGM Grand, but I can see PAC's reasoning here.


----------



## patpat

Beatles123 said:


> FUCK!
> 
> FUCK, FUCK, FUCK!
> 
> This is TNA level bad. :facepalm


 arent you kinda.....overreacting here? :lol


----------



## RiverFenix

Never know if you're being worked or not with PAC/Page stuff, I mean why would Page go if it was just to give PAC shine and why would AEW want to work with PAC in the future if he's royally screwing them now a week before DoN? Unless PAC and AEW had agreed to a finish and AEW tried to change it and PAC balked to which AEW understands PAC's side enough to not completely write him off - if PAC changed his mind and no longer wanted to do the agreed to finish you'd think that would blacklist him for a long while with the company.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Man they're already dealing with someone refusing to do jobs lol. I would've had PAC go over and maybe Dragon Gate is the one pushing for this but it's not a good look. You'd also think that PAC would've brought up the whole not going to lose thing earlier.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Damn. I was really looking forward to seeing Pac vs Hangman too.


----------



## Beatles123

patpat said:


> arent you kinda.....overreacting here? :lol


Aren't you kind of under-reacting?! Do you WANT the company to be memed to death like Impact?


----------



## patpat

Deadman's Hand said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> if it's true then that makes him look very bad....like do you intend to never loose because you have a winning streak in dragon gate? ?
> But again welp....
> 
> 
> 
> The whole point seems to be that PAC takes his status in Dragon Gate as Dream Gate Champion very seriously, so he doesn't want to have his first loss come before he drops the title.
> 
> And with DG very obviously building towards Ben-K/PAC at Kobe World in July (which is where PAC likely takes his first loss), he wants to protect himself in the meantime. Kinda sucks that we're not gonna see the Dream Gate in a sold-out MGM Grand, but I can see PAC's reasoning here.
Click to expand...

 nah what he is doing here sucks , it's a bitch movement so you are going to let them down so close like one week before the show? Isnt that kinda something that would again make you look like the dude who "cant be given big opportunities" if you are gonna pull shit like that?....


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

patpat said:


> if it's true then that makes him look very bad....like do you intend to never loose because you have a winning streak in dragon gate? ?
> But again welp....


I don't like it, but then I'd rather everybody stick to their guns and just drop/replace the match instead of doing a bullshit finish. What I find most interesting here is that the AEW braintrust won't cave into the demands of talent. I haven't quite thought through all the implications of that yet. Hopefully it's because of a long term vision and not that they're just protecting their buddy Page.


----------



## patpat

Beatles123 said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> arent you kinda.....overreacting here? <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you kind of under-reacting?! Do you WANT the company to be memed to death like Impact?
Click to expand...

 you are overreacting , why the fuck would I care about a bunch of dumb people on internet doing memes? They already got memed to death by being called a t shirt company for months , didn't prevent them from getting two huge deals both in UK and USA. What are irrelevant internet memes gonna do ? :lol


----------



## Beatles123

This is the last thing AEW needs. To be cucked before its own inaugural event... 

God fucking DAMN IT.


----------



## shandcraig

Im sure its just a swerve. But if for whatever reason its not well good on AEW for dropping him. What idiot wont lose a match ? well we know a few but at least this proves AEW will not let idiots ego get in the way of the product.

Anyways i assume this is just a swerve in some form. 


If not we can guarantee mox will face page


----------



## patpat

Reggie Dunlop said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> if it's true then that makes him look very bad....like do you intend to never loose because you have a winning streak in dragon gate? ?
> But again welp....
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like it, but then I'd rather everybody stick to their guns and just drop/replace the match instead of doing a bullshit finish. What I find most interesting here is that the AEW braintrust won't cave into the demands of talent. I haven't quite thought through all the implications of that yet. Hopefully it's because of a long term vision and not that they're just protecting their buddy Page.
Click to expand...

 ehhh it's the company man , if the company aew as a whole think page needs to go over then he should. All of this is very weird, why didn't he told them before? And let them advertise the whole thing just so he could do that one week before the show?.....well


----------



## rbl85

Guys they know the finish of each matchs since weeks.

There is a high chances that it was planned for a long time and guess what, not knowing the opponent of Page is good way to bring a BIG surprise.


----------



## RiverFenix

I thought PAC would have been going over - weird that AEW seemingly had Hangman winning. PAC must not have a contract with AEW and was freelancing. Still before they signed and promoted the match they should have agreed to a finish if he was freelancing - so either he agreed to job and has backed out or AEW had him going over (or a non-finish) and tried to change it to PAC losing and PAC balked. 

Somebody looks bad - either PAC for backing out of the agreed to finish late or AEW for trying to change it late. 

But given the angle they taped, it seems they want to still use PAC - so makes me believe AEW tried to pull a fast one late here. If PAC tried a power play - they'd be smart to never use him and black list him.


----------



## patpat

shandcraig said:


> Im sure its just a swerve. But if for whatever reason its not well good on AEW for dropping him. What idiot wont lose a match ? well we know a few but at least this proves AEW will not let idiots ego get in the way of the product.
> 
> Anyways i assume this is just a swerve in some form.
> 
> 
> If not we can guarantee mox will face page


 I am thinking the same too, like why wouldn't he tell them before and just do that right before the show? Seems weird to me...
If it's a swerve then they would have actually get people talking but if it's just an ego problem then that means they are not bullshiting and ready to drop you if you try to fuck the plans...
Anyway very weird and interesting situation


----------



## Beatles123

Did they seriously not talk about the finish until JUST NOW? fpalm


----------



## Bubz

Page faces mystery opponent, wins and PAC attacks him after the match. If he didn't want to lose before losing his belt then this would be a good solution and would get huge heat.


----------



## RiverFenix

If it's a swerve - why? It just makes the company look bad. And the swerve is "exposing the business" when they're storylining around "creative differences" ie they're using the fakeness of the ultimate outcome as part of a wrestling angle. That is a cardinal sin.


----------



## DGenerationMC

My thought is this: Why *wouldn't* Pac go over Page? If there was ever a slam dunk prediction for DoN, it'd be that match. Whole thing sounds confusing. I mean, it's gotta be a work, right?


----------



## Beatles123

This company does not need this right now!

WHY COULDN'T THEY JUST CANCEL WEEKS AGO?! fpalm


----------



## rbl85

patpat said:


> I am thinking the same too, like why wouldn't he tell them before and just do that right before the show? Seems weird to me...
> If it's a swerve then they would have actually get people talking but if it's just an ego problem then that means they are not bullshiting and ready to drop you if you try to fuck the plans...
> Anyway very weird and interesting situation


Or Page wasn't supposed to face PAC since the beginning.


----------



## shandcraig

sounds like the internet is creating a story out of something before anyone knows whats going.Thank you news reports


----------



## Deadman's Hand

patpat said:


> nah what he is doing here sucks , it's a bitch movement so you are going to let them down so close like one week before the show? Isnt that kinda something that would again make you look like the dude who "cant be given big opportunities" if you are gonna pull shit like that?....


AEW has (or should've) known months in advance that PAC wants be protected while he's the Dream Gate Champion. If they didn't consider that PAC didn't wanna lose in a singles match until after he dropped the title yet, that's honestly their fault for not figuring this out when they booked the match.


----------



## Beatles123

This.

This right here is what I was fearing would happen. This is WCW 2000 level quackery.


----------



## patpat

rbl85 said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking the same too, like why wouldn't he tell them before and just do that right before the show? Seems weird to me...
> If it's a swerve then they would have actually get people talking but if it's just an ego problem then that means they are not bullshiting and ready to drop you if you try to fuck the plans...
> Anyway very weird and interesting situation
> 
> 
> 
> Or Page wasn't supposed to face PAC since the beginning.
Click to expand...

 still a possibility , but why would they do it like that knowing it's going to generate bad buzz with everyone and their mothers trying to create some headcanon ? 
Again very intriguing situation.


----------



## shandcraig

Beatles123 said:


> This.
> 
> This right here is what I was fearing would happen. This is WCW 2000 level quackery.




Not really, If it was wcw 2000 people would be making an ass of the product on screen. I still think this entire thing is BS but if it is its just AEW saying ok you wont work with us well you're out. That is a hell of a lot better than letting a wrestler get his way.



It will only hurt Pac as a wrestler anyways. No fool should go against losing a match. Anyways i dont buy any of it


Before i read an article all i got out of that footage was a little hype train adding to the match. I didnt take anything else from that until you see news articles posting stuff. Which easily could be made up


----------



## patpat

Beatles123 said:


> This.
> 
> This right here is what I was fearing would happen. This is WCW 2000 level quackery.


 bro :lol :lol


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

It's definitely a setback Beatles but you're acting like the sky is falling lol. Hopefully management takes this as a learning lesson. Just because a lot of the management are wrestlers doesn't mean they'll be spared from the political bullshit of other wrestlers.


----------



## rbl85

patpat said:


> still a possibility , but why would they do it like that knowing it's going to generate bad buzz with everyone and their mothers trying to create some headcanon ?
> Again very intriguing situation.


What parents like to do when it's the birthday of their child and it's the moment their child open his présents ?

A lot of parents make their child believe that the present is the one he really wanted.
The child start top open the gift and surprise it's not what he wanted, he start to be dissapointed, sad even a little bit angry.
Then one of the parent bring him an other gift and surprise surprise it's the one he wanted.

The best surprises is when someone go from being super excited to dissapointed then to super happy


----------



## shandcraig

I will enjoy seeing Pac live at DON well everyones freaking out like its something else


----------



## TD Stinger

Look for all I know this might end up being a swerve, though it feels unnecessary if it is.

And if it is true, PAC looks bad regardless of the circumstances and even if I can understand where he's coming from. Though, it feels like PAC should have won here anyways. You know, have the heel go over here and give Hangman someone to chase.

Although one thing I just thought about PAC is will he be a full time AEW guy? I mean once we get to the fall they will be doing live weekly TV and as far as I know he takes his commitments in the UK and Japan seriously. I mean it's not like he was gonna drop Dragon Gate and other promotions all together, right? Just a weird situation.


----------



## patpat

rbl85 said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> still a possibility , but why would they do it like that knowing it's going to generate bad buzz with everyone and their mothers trying to create some headcanon ?
> Again very intriguing situation.
> 
> 
> 
> What parents like to do when it's the birthday of their child and it's the moment their child open his présents ?
> 
> A lot of parents make their child believe that the present is the one he really wanted.
> The child start top open the gift and surprise it's not what he wanted, he start to be dissapointed, sad even a little bit angry.
> Then one of the parent bring him an other gift and surprise surprise it's the one he wanted.
> 
> The best surprises is when someone go from being super excited to dissapointed then to super happy
Click to expand...

 again if that's true its gonna be some next level of shooting yourself into a work into a shoot brother. But Matt said DON would be full of surprises and them saying "page's opponent wont be revealed until the day of the show!" Realllly makes it come off as weird...like it really seems like it's something they came up with a long time ago...again very weird 
But according to people the company is failing because of it tho, so I am scared :lol :lol damn the overreaction these days...


----------



## Mordecay

rbl85 said:


> It's an MMA spinning elbow (kind of ?)
> 
> All I know is that if someone really hit with that….it will take time to wake you up.


Except for the fuck that probably every person in wrestling uses a back elbow. FFS Andrade's back elbow looks more dangerous than Jericho's and I still wouldn't buy it as a finisher.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Beatles123 said:


> Did they seriously not talk about the finish until JUST NOW? fpalm


No. They just announced it now. They've probably known for a while and have sorted out something for Page.


----------



## patpat

TD Stinger said:


> Look for all I know this might end up being a swerve, though it feels unnecessary if it is.
> 
> And if it is true, PAC looks bad regardless of the circumstances and even if I can understand where he's coming from. Though, it feels like PAC should have won here anyways. You know, have the heel go over here and give Hangman someone to chase.
> 
> Although one thing I just thought about PAC is will he be a full time AEW guy? I mean once we get to the fall they will be doing live weekly TV and as far as I know he takes his commitments in the UK and Japan seriously. I mean it's not like he was gonna drop Dragon Gate and other promotions all together, right? Just a weird situation.


 well it's a very weird situation and the only thing everyone and their mothers is going to do is speculate. But the part about Page's new opponent not being revealed until the day of show really comes off as some way to make it more important than it was....anyway let's wait and see


----------



## V-Trigger

If this is due to PAC being a self mark I lost a TON of respect for him.


----------



## patpat

Mordecay said:


> rbl85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's an MMA spinning elbow (kind of ?)
> 
> All I know is that if someone really hit with that….it will take time to wake you up.
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fuck that probably every person in wrestling uses a back elbow. FFS Andrade's back elbow looks more dangerous than Jericho's and I still wouldn't buy it as a finisher.
Click to expand...

 well dont buy it then? 
I mean I never bought the rko as a finisher because it's basically Orton hurting his own back while protecting his opponent's head with his hand...but it got over anyway...
Okada's finisher is a clothesline...and everyone accepts it because in wrestling the move doesnt matter, its everything around it from the setting to the selling that makes it...


----------



## Chrome

Sucks to hear about that, was looking forward to Pac vs Page. I guess a mystery opponent for Page then?


----------



## patpat

Chrome said:


> Sucks to hear about that, was looking forward to Pac vs Page. I guess a mystery opponent for Page then?


 yep 
Hope they can come up with something good.


----------



## shandcraig

you see how people are claiming the match is off because of news sites. Why should anyone assume that until AEW says it. News sites got people on fire


----------



## Alright_Mate

patpat said:


> yep
> Hope they can come up with something good.


Hangman vs Michael Nakazawa.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Sounds like a work to me and if it isn't then who cares? Pac is a nobody. When you've got Omega, Jericho, Cody and presumably Mox and Punk on the roster by October nobody will want to see Pac in the main event.

I think Page has more upside than Pac anyway. Better look and better mic skills for sure.


----------



## V-Trigger

PAC did not only screw the match but MONTHS of build on BTE/Road to DoN. Tony is probably pissed.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

After reading more into it this doesn't sound like a work. And hopefully he's burned his last bridge and never gets signed by a major wrestling company again. When you're 5'8 and have no name value you don't get to call your own wins and losses. What a fucking jackass.


----------



## patpat

shandcraig said:


> you see how people are claiming the match is off because of news sites. Why should anyone assume that until AEW says it. News sites got people on fire


 this too, everyone going wild but according to the report they are going to show the pac vs Page match and say pac refused to come because he already beat page.....if it's a sq then ok but if it's a normal win ( whether he cheated or not) then that's weird because that would mean they are ok with pac actually winning......
Again this is one weird situation but sincerely its not going to turn me off the show. If it's some huge shit like Jericho or omega or cody/Dustin or pulling out then I am going "oh shit"
But apparently pac being the champion in the said promotion already created booking problems.


----------



## Even Flow

V-Trigger said:


> PAC did not only screw the match but MONTHS of build on BTE/Road to DoN. Tony is probably pissed.


That's another thing that sucks about this.

The month's of preperation we've seen on Being The Elite, from both PAC & Page promoting this match.


----------



## patpat

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> After reading more into it this doesn't sound like a work. And hopefully he's burned his last bridge and never gets signed by a major wrestling company again. When you're 5'8 and have no name value you don't get to call your own wins and losses. What a fucking jackass.


 as savage as you are , I have to agree with you. Like people like fucking Jericho omega okada accepts to take the pin. They just make sure their finisher is protected. I dont fundamentally think Page should have won because he is their future poster boy so I think they should go slowly with his case. But 
Still calling your win and losses at this point in your career is pretty meh...like he was in a program with omega and the young bucks later, so it's not like he was getting buried...
Orrrr maybe at DON , the young bucks , omega are gonna lose so they wanted page to go over ? Dont know..


----------



## rbl85

Even Flow said:


> That's another thing that sucks about this.
> 
> The month's of preperation we've seen on Being The Elite, from both PAC & Page promoting this match.


We didn't see that much of PAC on BTE or even on the road to double or nothing.

Except 2 really short videos promo from PAC everything was about Page and his full gear challenge.


----------



## patpat

Also why is everyone acting like its aew that released an article about the "creative differences" ? Isbt it from the journal article? ?


----------



## Britz94xD

"Due to creative differences"?

I thought this was supposed to be a competitive sport. You never saw Foreman complaining about doing the job for Ali.

:rockwut


----------



## patpat

Britz94xD said:


> "Due to creative differences"?
> 
> I thought this was supposed to be a competitive sport. You never saw Foreman complaining about doing the job for Ali.
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/CnNrn5f.png" border="0" alt="" title="Rock Wut" class="inlineimg" />


 aew didn't release anything about it. It's the press article , you really think aew is going to post on their own page that a wrestler left due to creative difference?.....

The press article is also written in a pretty retarded way too, gotta admit


----------



## Mordecay

I guess the Elite wanted PAC to job to fucking Hangman Page... :lauren

Great booking decision guys :eyeroll


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129896899845283840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129897113922490368


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Wow, I wanted to see the PAC vs Page match. Now I don't get to.


----------



## Life010

Good riddance if this is true, you don't need people on your roster who don't want to do the job for someone else.


----------



## headstar

LOL! Having a world champion get pinned in a non-title match is some McMahon type bullshit. Not even AEW is safe from WWE's garbage booking. 

I bet some of AEW's higher ups are moles for Vince.



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Sounds like a work to me and if it isn't then who cares? Pac is a nobody. When you've got Omega, Jericho, Cody and presumably Mox and Punk on the roster by October nobody will want to see Pac in the main event.
> 
> I think Page has more upside than Pac anyway. Better look and better mic skills for sure.


WWE is losing talent because of their booking. AEW just lost one of their top guys *BECAUSE OF THEIR BOOKING*. That doesn't make AEW look like much of an "alternative" to WWE.


----------



## patpat

So basically he didn't want to do the job and they told him to btfo. If that's it then it's ok, at least that mean personal deci sion wont effect the show. Problem is , there is nothing yet on their Twitter Facebook Instagram, nothing is announced. And all of this , meltzer's report included doesnt make sense. You cant tell me he didn't know the result, cosy said they are already done writing double or nothing and they are already doing future event on Jim Ross's podcast , so that means they know the result since at least weeks.


----------



## patpat

Even Flow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129896899845283840
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129897113922490368


 Dave doesnt even make fucking sense....
They themselves haven't announced anything about it, what he is saying here is confused , the article which brings the whole "its dude to creative difference" doesnt make any sense....?


----------



## Beatles123

See?! This whole thing is a clusterfuck!


----------



## shandcraig

Its to create more heat on Pac and to have AEW confuse all you bloody marks .


dont forget they already said this ppv will have a few surprises and unexpected things 

This just creates more anger on pac from fans


----------



## Beatles123

headstar said:


> LOL! Having a world champion get pinned is some McMahon type bullshit. Not even AEW is safe from WWE's garbage booking.
> 
> I bet some of AEW's higher ups are moles for Vince.
> 
> 
> 
> WWE is losing talent because of their booking. AEW just lost one of their top guys *BECAUSE OF THEIR BOOKING*. That doesn't make AEW look like much of an "alternative" to WWE.


The problem was not the booking (Page was always going to win after the arc he's been having) The problem is waiting till the last minute to pull this shit. It's Russo tier BS. Come up with a finish people are happy with at least.


----------



## Death Rider

So I just watched wrestle talk's live reaction as they were at the show. Apperently PAC came out did his bastard stick. Then page came out and they had a match. They don't spoil the result but say it was great. After the match however PAC pillmanized page's ankle with a chair. Well two. Then PAC says he only joined AEW to hurt page but he already did that tonight


----------



## patpat

Wait wait so according to people , they actually had a match overseas and PAC CAME OUT ON FUCKING TOP?! 
Wtf ?! He then takes the microphone and says he aint showing up at DON to fight Page? So that means logically the reason he sint going is because in kayfabe he actually won? And see no value I'm it? And even if it was a win by sq or him attacking page....why do I feel like Dave's article messed up whatever they wanted to do?...it could have come up like a big surprise ? Idk why do the report if it's to not make any sense? 
I am absolutely not behind big Dave on this one


----------



## Mordecay

Honestly, having Hangman, the least important and over member of the Elite, going over PAC, who has been undefeated since he started wrestling again and who is holding one of Dragon Gate's top titles, in the first AEW show, it is not a good sign of how things are get booked in AEW imo.

Also lol at Meltzer going full PR mode for his Elite boys, never change Meltzer.


----------



## V-Trigger

headstar said:


> LOL! Having a world champion get pinned is some McMahon type bullshit. Not even AEW is safe from WWE's garbage booking.
> 
> I bet some of AEW's higher ups are moles for Vince.
> 
> 
> 
> WWE is losing talent because of their booking. AEW just lost one of their top guys *BECAUSE OF THEIR BOOKING*. That doesn't make AEW look like much of an "alternative" to WWE.


Go back to the WWE General board.



Beatles123 said:


> The problem was not the booking (Page was always going to win after the arc he's been having) The problem is waiting till the last minute to pull this shit. It's Russo tier BS. Come up with a finish people are happy with at least.


Dave is implying on twitter that they didn't want to do DQ/Shitty finishs on PPV's and that people should get what they paid for.


----------



## patpat

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> So I just watched wrestle talk's live reaction as they were at the show. Apperently PAC came out did his bastard stick. Then page came out and they had a match. They don't spoil the result but say it was great. After the match however PAC pillmanized page's ankle with a chair. Well two. Then PAC says he only joined AEW to hurt page but he already did that tonight


 but this exact Angle could have happened at the actual PPV?! It doesnt hurt any of the guy? Wtf? So if pac doesnt want to lose then do this exact same angle at the ppv? Where is the creative problem here?!


----------



## V-Trigger

Mordecay said:


> Honestly, having Hangman, the least important and over member of the Elite, going over PAC, who has been undefeated since he started wrestling again and who is holding one of Dragon Gate's top titles, in the first AEW show, it is not a good sign of how things are get booked in AEW imo.
> 
> Also lol at Meltzer going full PR mode for his Elite boys, never change Meltzer.


You don't let the talent bend your booking. It sets a bad precedent. PAC has had a TON of DQ's against top guys in the indies for the same reason. He refuses to lose on a fake industry. People blaming AEW when this is all on PAC is beyond stupid.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I have no opinion until i hear from AEW

This broken telephone ‘reporting’ is absolute BS


----------



## Beatles123

patpat said:


> Wait wait so according to people , they actually had a match overseas and PAC CAME OUT ON FUCKING TOP?!
> Wtf ?! He then takes the microphone and says he aint showing up at DON to fight Page? So that means logically the reason he sint going is because in kayfabe he actually won? And see no value I'm it? And even if it was a win by sq or him attacking page....why do I feel like Dave's article messed up whatever they wanted to do?...it could have come up like a big surprise ? Idk why do the report if it's to not make any sense?
> I am absolutely not behind big Dave on this one


Did you read F4W? They had that match as a way of writing the DON match off. They're gonna offer it for free.

Its just an amateur thing to let happen this late.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

headstar said:


> LOL! Having a world champion get pinned is some McMahon type bullshit. Not even AEW is safe from WWE's garbage booking.
> 
> I bet some of AEW's higher ups are moles for Vince.
> 
> 
> 
> WWE is losing talent because of their booking. AEW just lost one of their top guys *BECAUSE OF THEIR BOOKING*. That doesn't make AEW look like much of an "alternative" to WWE.


The guy is 5'8 with mediocre mic skills and looks like a fucking keebler elf. Being a world champion in Japan means nothing when you're in an American wrestling company.

I would have made the call to have Page beat him too. You can't have every wrestler win every match. There is only room at the top for so many people. The key is to pick the right people to push. Guys you think can draw money.

And the biggest problem with WWE is micromanagement. You can be a star and not win all the time. The Rock ate a ton of losses and he's one of the 3 biggest stars of all time. Wins and losses don't mean everything. Creative freedom is far more important.


----------



## Death Rider

patpat said:


> ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I just watched wrestle talk's live reaction as they were at the show. Apperently PAC came out did his bastard stick. Then page came out and they had a match. They don't spoil the result but say it was great. After the match however PAC pillmanized page's ankle with a chair. Well two. Then PAC says he only joined AEW to hurt page but he already did that tonight
> 
> 
> 
> but this exact Angle could have happened at the actual PPV?! It doesnt hurt any of the guy? Wtf? So if pac doesnt want to lose then do this exact same angle at the ppv? Where is the creative problem here?!
Click to expand...

Not sure and starting to think this is a work or there is more at play. PAC might have a bigger ego then we thought. I do find it funny a lot of the people who would have slagged off Sasha for being mad at losing will defend PAC for refusing to lose.


----------



## V-Trigger

Beatles123 said:


> Did you read F4W? They had that match as a way of writing the DON match off. They're gonna offer it for free.
> 
> Its just an amateur thing to let happen this late.


How is that an amateur thing to do? They probably told PAC the finish of the match this week and he told them that he isn't losing since he's DG TOP Champion. AEW didn't want to change their plans (Why would they) and he walked.


----------



## Beatles123

Regardless of who you think is in the right AEW fucked up by waiting till just before the PPV to do anything about it. This is a dumpster fire conversation a company does NOT NEED heading into its' first event.

PAC is a dumbass but AEW could have worked something out.


----------



## patpat

Didn't this shit created a problem with his fight with will osprey? 
Idk do something about it man, you are not going to win all the time. Even guys like Jericho, okada , omega do the job when asked. Omega did the job when he was at the peak in new Japan with his whole best bout machine , everyone thought it was the time to make him champ but he still did the job. He got his win back later.
And you cant tell me they told him he was gonna lose one week ago, cody said double or nothing's writing is done since forever and they are booking over things , so everyone know right now what is gonna happen. So why now?! 
Well dont let the talent tell you how to do your show. If he knew the result and pulled out last minute then they took the good decision


----------



## patpat

Beatles123 said:


> Regardless of who you think is in the right AEW fucked up by waiting till just before the PPV to do anything about it. This is a dumpster fire conversation a company does NOT NEED heading into its' first event.
> 
> PAC is a dumbass but AEW could have worked something out.


 bro I can guarantee you it hurts him more , appart from few wwe trolls who will brag about it I doubt people would kill themselves because pac isnt on the show. If it was a Jericho? Ok but here? 
They are gonna do the whole angle of surprise opponent which brings more excitement. Again without the report it would have went very well because the segment they booked basically makes sense. But you cant tell me those guys dont know the results. I am 100% they know what's gonna happen since forever.


----------



## V-Trigger

patpat said:


> And you cant tell me they told him he was gonna lose one week ago, cody said double or nothing's writing is done since forever and they are booking over things , so everyone know right now what is gonna happen. So why now?!
> Well dont let the talent tell you how to do your show. If he knew the result and pulled out last minute then they took the good decision


Cody and the Bucks knew. Doesn't mean that the talent knew. As a booker you only let the talent know when you think it's needed.


----------



## shandcraig

When both pac and Adam page show up at DON can for fucking once people stop fucking sucking dave off. How in the bloody hell can someone with half a brain think some how Dave has the answer to every single wrestling news going on. Its complete utter insanity to think that.Yet you have people racing off to ask dave whats happening and he gives some typical answer.


Everyone acting like they know whats up and whats going on. Noone has a clue just like dave. Why in the hell would dave some how know the out come of this, Its easy speculation into story

All we know this could be a way to create more internet heat on pac and create more surprise and wonder whats going to happen


----------



## Chan Hung

Yikes no Pac? Fuck. I wanted to see that match fucking hell ?


----------



## V-Trigger

shandcraig said:


> When both pac and Adam page show up at DON can for fucking once people stop fucking sucking dave off. How in the bloody hell can someone with half a brain think some how Dave has the answer to every single wrestling news going on. Its complete utter insanity to think that.Yet you have people racing off to ask dave whats happening and he gives some typical answer.
> 
> 
> Everyone acting like they know whats up and whats going on. Noone has a clue just like dave. Why in the hell would dave some how know the out come of this, Its easy speculation into story


His reputation is on the line. He wouldn't have put the news out if he thought that he was getting worked.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

V-Trigger said:


> If this is due to PAC being a self mark I lost a TON of respect for him.


This is less about PAC "being a self mark" & more about PAC doing what he or Dragon Gate feels is best for the story they're telling in DG.

PAC since his return has been portrayed as an unstoppable killing machine that's beaten almost every top face in the promotion & hasn't lost a single one-on-one match since coming back. They're building it up towards Kobe World in July where he finally loses the Dream Gate & takes his first singles lost to (more than likely given the current booking) Ben-K, who is gonna be a top star for the promotion going forward. More than likely, PAC/DG wanted to protect the Dream Gate Championship by making sure he doesn't lose a singles match until Kobe World, hence why he was protected in the Ospreay/ZSJ/WALTER matches & the DoN match is cancelled.


----------



## Beatles123

Look. Im still hyped for this PPV and for AEW. All im saying is its not a good omen. :Hutz


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mmmm.... reading a couple tweets

I am 100% sure this is a work.... will be interesting to see the payoff.

I think... and hear me out - they get him to come to DoN to fight for the Championship!


----------



## patpat

The lucha fucking bros accepted to lose in their own country against The young bucks to build the storyline, they lost their AAA title all to build a storyline. 
I agree with the post above , people would absolutely blast a sasha banks pulling that shit, why should aew care about the other promotion you are working for to book their show? Who is gonna look at this and say "omg that Japanese dragon promotion looks bad now" 
Anyway Matt said there is a lot of surprises , if they can deliver on that and give a good opponent to him at the ppv all while playing their card right with this pac thing by playing their fight at this indy show on the internet it's great. 
Wtf :lol


----------



## Mordecay

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> The guy is 5'8 with mediocre mic skills and looks like a fucking keebler elf. Being a world champion in Japan means nothing when you're in an American wrestling company..


The most anticipated match on the show is between a guy who made himself popular by being a champion in Japan against a former WWE guy who didn't wanted an exclusive contract so he was able to wrestle in Japan (and he will wrestle for the top title in Japan in a month). So being champion in Japan seems like it means a lot


----------



## shandcraig

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Mmmm.... reading a couple tweets
> 
> I am 100% sure this is a work.... will be interesting to see the payoff.
> 
> I think... and hear me out - they get him to come to DoN to fight for the Championship!




Lol imagine he ended up being in the battle royal and wins and Mox faces Adam. 

This guys showing up at this ppv and he sure has pissed everyone off


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

There is just no way they have Hangman fly to UK to ‘confront’ Pac, without it being a whole work.

Storyline wise (from tweets) - Matt did not know about this


----------



## V-Trigger

LifeInCattleClass said:


> There is just no way they have Hangman fly to UK to ‘confront’ Pac, without it being a whole work.
> 
> Storyline wise (from tweets) - Matt did not know about this


That's why they did the match today and did the DQ. They don't want the idea that you buy a PPV and don't get a winner and loser. The match is going to air for free this week.


----------



## shandcraig

nonsense. As if Matt didnt know one of his good buddies had a match in the UK. Man they are good at rocking the net


----------



## patpat

Mordecay said:


> nWo4Lyfe420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is 5'8 with mediocre mic skills and looks like a fucking keebler elf. Being a world champion in Japan means nothing when you're in an American wrestling company..
> 
> 
> 
> The most anticipated match on the show is between a guy who made himself popular by being a champion in Japan against a former WWE guy who didn't wanted an exclusive contract so he was able to wrestle in Japan (and he will wrestle for the top title in Japan in a month). So being champion in Japan seems like it means a lot
Click to expand...

 the most anticipated match on the show? 
People are going to act like this match was some cena/rock shit? 
Jericho vs omega 
Lucha bro vs young bucks the damn battle royal is probably more important than most matches because a #1 contendership is on the line...


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Mordecay said:


> The most anticipated match on the show is between a guy who made himself popular by being a champion in Japan against a former WWE guy who didn't wanted an exclusive contract so he was able to wrestle in Japan (and he will wrestle for the top title in Japan in a month). So being champion in Japan seems like it means a lot


Kenny Omega is also a much better talent than Pac. He is arguably the best ring worker in the industry aside from maybe DB. He's solid on the mic and charismatic.

I'm not a fan of Pac/Neville from what I've seen of him. Seems like one of those acquired taste workrate guys with nothing going on in the personality/character department.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

V-Trigger said:


> That's why they did the match today and did the DQ. They don't want the idea that you buy a PPV and don't get a winner and loser. The match is going to air for free this week.


Personally i think they are going to turn this into a championship match in order to get Pac to come.

How else are they going to do the champ match?


----------



## birthday_massacre

Beatles123 said:


> The problem was not the booking (Page was always going to win after the arc he's been having) The problem is waiting till the last minute to pull this shit. It's Russo tier BS. Come up with a finish people are happy with at least.


LOL at AEW already working people.


----------



## Raye

Beatles123 said:


> FUCK!
> 
> FUCK, FUCK, FUCK!
> 
> This is TNA level bad. fpalm





Beatles123 said:


> Aren't you kind of under-reacting?! Do you WANT the company to be memed to death like Impact?





Beatles123 said:


> This is the last thing AEW needs. To be cucked before its own inaugural event...
> 
> God fucking DAMN IT.





Beatles123 said:


> This company does not need this right now!
> 
> WHY COULDN'T THEY JUST CANCEL WEEKS AGO?! fpalm





Beatles123 said:


> This.
> 
> This right here is what I was fearing would happen. This is WCW 2000 level quackery.





headstar said:


> LOL! Having a world champion get pinned is some McMahon type bullshit. Not even AEW is safe from WWE's garbage booking.
> 
> I bet some of AEW's higher ups are moles for Vince.
> 
> 
> 
> WWE is losing talent because of their booking. AEW just lost one of their top guys *BECAUSE OF THEIR BOOKING*. That doesn't make AEW look like much of an "alternative" to WWE.


I wanna say something but I don't wanna get banned but wow the over-reaction is ridiculous here lmao.


----------



## shandcraig

Of course i have my own personal view of this entire thing. Lets not all forget we're all family here and the point is we're disagreeing to agree and enjoy the ride. Love all you fuckers lol

Anyways AEW is doing its job well,Thats the point right ? Get us fired up and engaged. 


Reactions baby. Thats why i wished TNA properly used the name Reaction for a weekly show.Such a good word for a wrestling show lol


----------



## NXT Only

Hangman flew overseas to ruin a big match at DoN????!


----------



## shandcraig

NXT Only said:


> Hangman flew overseas to ruin a big match at DoN????!



LOL right


----------



## Beatles123

> LOL at AEW already working people.





Raye said:


> I wanna say something but I don't wanna get banned but wow the over-reaction is ridiculous here lmao.


If i'm wrong and it proves to be a work or inconsequential, fine. I HOPE it's the case. However It doesn't make them look good at all just having this to talk about. I can hear AEW's critics now, and im not even one of them.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Beatles123 said:


> If i'm wrong and it proves to be a work or inconsequential, fine. I HOPE it's the case. However It doesn't make them look good at all just having this to talk about. I can hear AEW's critics now, and im not even one of them.


How doesn't it make them look good? It will get more people to turn in to see what is going to happen with the match at the PPV>

People act like WWF or WCW have never done, oh i quit storylines before or ones where people are fired then come back a few weeks later.

AEW said they want to have good compelling storylines, they are already doing it and they are making you guys wonder if this is real or kayfabe.

Id say they are already off to a great start.


----------



## shandcraig

There is absolutely no fucking way AEW is sending Adam page to face Pac to give some piss more small league match on the internet to make fans happy.People are insane to believe that bullshit.

How in a million years would that make sense for AEW to send adam over to do that. If Pac for real didnt wanna lose and so they decided to drop him from AEW AEW would easily be able to say something like because of this reason or that reason Pac is no longer able to make the ppv and Adam page will have a replacement partner


Theres just no bloody way a promotion would do that. Its a story. Think about it, What does it do for AEW to have adam face pac at some dinky venue that has nothing to do with AEW. It does abolutely nothing for them so i call BS

Come on people think about the greater picture here and stop thinking about some generic thing Dave wrote online. 

Its even cute that Matt said on his twitter that he had no idea about the match. Right Matt did not know about one of his best friends flying out to the UK to face Pac. OKAY


----------



## Raye

Beatles123 said:


> If i'm wrong and it proves to be a work or inconsequential, fine. I HOPE it's the case. However It doesn't make them look good at all just having this to talk about. I can hear AEW's critics now, and im not even one of them.


I never said it's a work nor am I implying it's one. Shit happens. It happens in sports, it happens in pro-wrestling. Deal with it and quit typing like a non-neurotypical man-child, it's sad to read. This is by no-means the end of the world, and this is coming from a huge PAC supporter, and from someone who had this as their most anticipated match at the event.


----------



## TD Stinger

If I had my best guess at all this I would say this is real in terms of the match being off. Maybe PAC will still show up at DON. Either way, he's not losing on that show. And I still think PAC and AEW will still work together and use this for heat later on. And even DON, losing this match will not cripple this card by any means.

All in all, no matter who you blame, it's just a bad look for a match you announced 4 months ago to now be cancelled a week before the event. And even if it is a swerve, what does it really accomplish in the end? I mean yeah it gets people talking but the show is already sold out and PAC now being off the card isn't going to get more people to buy the show.


----------



## birthday_massacre

shandcraig said:


> There is absolutely no fucking way AEW is sending Adam page to face Pac to give some piss more small league match on the internet to make fans happy.People are insane to believe that bullshit.
> 
> How in a million years would that make sense for AEW to send adam over to do that. If Pac for real didnt wanna lose and so they decided to drop him from AEW AEW would easily be able to say something like because of this reason or that reason Pac is no longer able to make the ppv and Adam page will have a replacement partner
> 
> 
> Theres just no bloody way a promotion would do that. Its a story. Think about it, What does it do for AEW to have adam face pac at some dinky venue that has nothing to do with AEW. It does abolutely nothing for them so i call BS
> 
> Come on people think about the greater picture here and stop thinking about some generic thing Dave wrote online.
> 
> Its even cute that Matt said on his twitter that he had no idea about the match. Right Matt did not know about one of his best friends flying out to the UK to face Pac. OKAY


Especially a start up company. 

I will say this, if AEW was smart and will do stuff like this they should only tell the people involved to make it more organic until after the fact, to keep the surprise factor.


----------



## patpat

Wrestler refuse to do the job 
The company came up with a viable solution, gave the ppv match for free on the internet because they are not going to make you pay so you can see some corby ass weird finish. 
The wrestler who refuse to do the job is taken off the card with a logical storyline and everyone can move on. 
Like someone said anyone comparing this to wcw is pretty ignorant , wcw would have had page lose on the ppv by sq THEN page would cut a promo about pac being a backstage politic guy:lol learn your history people 
Here it's a fast paced, great response to an urgent situation with a story that makes sense. Period , let's move on it's not omega or the lucha bros. 
Also from how on aew should just either work with aew only people or owe AAA aka their official partner to avoid those things. This isnt going to alter my excitement a single bit, if anything it adds another surprise to the show lol


----------



## shandcraig

Matts in on it,Nicks in on it, AEW is in on it and its driving everyone mad lol. Maybe cody doesn't know the match happend either LOL

I agree to the guy above. Does not change my interest at all for the show. It only makes me think what will happen now and i dont know


----------



## RiverFenix

Has PAC worked in the States recently? I wonder if it's a work visa issue.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Here is the quote from Pac 

“I wanted to hurt ya, to maim ya, to torture ya. And look, look! My work is done. So you can tell all of your little elite buddies, I’m not coming to Vegas! I’m not coming to Double or Nothing! And I’m not coming to AEW!”

How does that not sound like a work? Come on people.

And even if it does not make the PPV, maybe he had to cancel so this is their way of getting him off get card, I bet he will show up on their first TV event to attack Page again .


----------



## V-Trigger

Dave isn't risking his reputation after putting the news out with details. This isn't a work. Let's hope that they bring some buzz with Page's opponent at DoN.


----------



## RapShepard

patpat said:


> Also why is everyone acting like its aew that released an article about the "creative differences" ? Isbt it from the journal article? ?


The same reason most don't need an official WWE statement to get up in arms. But I'm with you hopefully it's a work. Luckily for them Pac had the WWE walkout, so if this is for real he'll look like the asshole regardless of if he's right or not.


----------



## patpat

Wait Matt said on his Twitter he didn't know about the match? 
Sorry I call BS on this one, like there is no fucking way the doesnt know :lol 
Well if it's a work then wow.....
Also isnt it a situation of meltzer shitting on his own credibility here? :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

V-Trigger said:


> Dave isn't risking his reputation after putting the news out with details. This isn't a work. Let's hope that they bring some buzz with Page's opponent at DoN.


LOL Dave puts out made up bullshit 'out all the time. his rep sucks

No one takes him seriously. He is 50/50 at best, any one of us could guess as well as he does if not better.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I put zero stock in Dave


----------



## V-Trigger

birthday_massacre said:


> LOL Dave puts out made up bullshit 'out all the time. his rep sucks
> 
> No one takes him seriously.


He doesn't put things out if he thinks that he's getting worked.

Here's the thing people. They are going to shoot an angle explaining why the match is off. They are not going to come out and say: The match is off because PAC refused to do business. That's the whole point behind the match in the U.K. Nothing more.


----------



## birthday_massacre

V-Trigger said:


> He doesn't put things out if he thinks that he's getting worked.
> 
> Here's the thing people. They are going to shoot an angle explaining why the match is off. They are not going to come out and say: The match is off because PAC refused to do business. That's the whole point behind the match in the U.K. Nothing more.


Just because he THINKS its not a work does not mean shit. his guess is as good as anyones. He pulls this shit all the time. 

Unless he says he got confirmation from the Kahns its not a work then dont believe anything. Even if this turns out to be legit, still does not mean shit with Dave. He has a 50/50 chance of getting it right.

If he is wrong he can just claim oh wow. AEW was so good they even worked a vet like me. Where as if he is right, people like you will believe his bullshit which is sad. A broken clock is right twice a day


----------



## Donnie

:lmao It's a work


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129846824171257856


----------



## bradatar

Neville is a garbage nobody who cares 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patpat

There are news about pac throwing a tantrum backstage , lying on the floor and making loud cries. 
Those are legit backstage news people.


----------



## TD Stinger

I keep hearing people say "it's a work."

And my reaction is "no shit it's a work."

The question is, is it a work and there's no creative difference and this all part of some grander story they're telling. Or this is a work they had to create because of the creative differences.

That's the question to be answered. And it's either a swerve for the sake of a swerve that doesn't need to happen or both sides look bad since this is a week out from the show.


----------



## Isuzu

I think all these unhappy wwe guys will find out real fast that they will be jobbing to" the elite"eventually. AEW is run by the 5 evp's,so its only natural to expect they will put themselves over

Bucks: tag champs, Omega: Heavyweight champ, Hangman Page: midcard champ.. Brandi : Women's Champ


----------



## V-Trigger

Donnie said:


> :lmao It's a work
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129846824171257856


It's not. They're shooting an angle to explain why the match is off (The post match beatdown). They're not going to come out and say that PAC didn't want to take the L.


----------



## shandcraig

Dammit 7 more days


----------



## Isuzu

Lets see what happens when all these egomaniacs that beliwved they were under utilized in wwe, now get creative control in AEW.. Pull that creative control card when they refuse to do a job just like that headcase PAC whom was praised as the greatest thing since sliced bread because he threw the same tantrum in WWE. But now everyone trashing him because he did the same to AEW.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

They should've signed Enzo instead. Mic skills for days and won't walk out over being asked to take one loss.


----------



## patpat

TD Stinger said:


> I keep hearing people say "it's a work."
> 
> And my reaction is "no shit it's a work."
> 
> The question is, is it a work and there's no creative difference and this all part of some grander story they're telling. Or this is a work they had to create because of the creative differences.
> 
> That's the question to be answered. And it's either a swerve for the sake of a swerve that doesn't need to happen or both sides look bad since this is a week out from the show.


I still think that whole "he doesnt want to loose" is very very weird coming from a pro....even guys like omega do the job. Also why reacting now? Didn't he know before? 
Anyway like I said if the show is great and has some surprises like Moxley I wont be giving a fuck about this story, swerve or not. 
But if it's a swerve then it's not pointless, it creates drama , anticipation with the whole "surprise opponent" and all.


----------



## patpat

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> They should've signed Enzo instead. Mic skills for days and won't walk out over being asked to take one loss.


 as a manager? Enzo would kill it , hire a big guy like Jacob fatu. Give him enzo has a mouth piece, and you have gold right there!


----------



## Donnie

V-Trigger said:


> It's not. They're shooting an angle to explain why the match is off (The post match beatdown). They're not going to come out and say that PAC didn't want to take the L.


You don't fly Hangman to England to have his ankle PILLMANIZED a week out from the show if ain't an work. If it was real they would have just said "Pac isn't going to be on the show" You don't do this unless you're building to something bigger. 

Tis a work


----------



## shandcraig

Donnie said:


> You don't fly Hangman to England to have his ankle PILLMANIZED a week out from the show if ain't an work. If it was real they would have just said "Pac isn't going to be on the show" You don't do this unless you're building to something bigger.
> 
> Tis a work


Exactly,People gotta be smoking some serious shit to be doing that or to be thinking that


----------



## V-Trigger




----------



## The Wood

Not going to lie, this PAC/Page stuff has kind of killed my interest in this show, and severely dampened my interest in the promotion. It’s not a good look to be bumble-fucking around at this point. What’s the point of any of this being a work? That’s just stupid. 

Points off AEW for this one.


----------



## Donnie

Well, there you go. I was right.

Now, we wait for the opponent. 

If they want Adam to win it, which I personally think is a little too soon. Also, it doesn't help that he's the "baby" of the Elite, and the least well known. I'd put the belt on Mox, have Hangman put up a hell of fight so the fans get behind him. Then I would build the feud with PAC, that ends with Hangman winning that, then he goes to beat Mox for the belt in a year.


----------



## RiverFenix

A work for what reason? Who comes out looking better here? A match that was one of the first announced if not the first is now off the card. If there is a storyline, it's just to cover for a real life situation that caused the match to not happen. AEW or PAC is to blame - and so far the official newz has both looking worse for the happening. Helluva work.

Given they ran the angle, I still think AEW is the one in the wrong here ultimately - they changed PAC from winning to losing and that caused PAC and DG to balk because he's their title holder. There would be no reason for this match to be postponed if PAC was going to win - so AEW wanted Hangman Page to beat PAC.


----------



## Mordecay

So they apparently knew that PAC wasn't going to lose since they signed him and they just came up with the idea of this angle to take him out of DoN, a week before the show, still promoting the match until the very end? That's WWE-like stuff


----------



## V-Trigger

The part about "the belt" on the letter doesn't make sense. This match hasn't been advertised for the belt and wasn't going to be the main event.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Mordecay said:


> So they apparently knew that PAC wasn't going to lose since they signed him and they just came up with the idea of this angle to take him out of DoN, a week before the show, still promoting the match until the very end? That's WWE-like stuff


If they knew the whole time then yeah this is on AEW. This was one of the headline matches for the show and they already started taking PPV buys before announcing the match was off.


----------



## RiverFenix

V-Trigger said:


>


Since when was Page vs PAC for a title? That would be rather ridiculous to announce a random match crowns the first ever title holder versus having a tournament.


----------



## Beatles123

The Wood said:


> Not going to lie, this PAC/Page stuff has kind of killed my interest in this show, and severely dampened my interest in the promotion. It’s not a good look to be bumble-fucking around at this point. What’s the point of any of this being a work? That’s just stupid.
> 
> Points off AEW for this one.


This is all im trying to say.

It looks unprofessional for them to have to change the match because of a walkout. Don't understand why thats so hard to understand for some. Still love the product.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

V-Trigger said:


> Dave is implying on twitter that *they didn't want to do DQ/Shitty finishs on PPV's and that people should get what they paid for.*


This is exactly what I'm thinking. Meltzer creating a bit of drama by calling it 'creative differences' doesn't help, where they most likely mutually agreed that any clean result would serve neither PAC nor long-term plans for Page and scrapped the match. Just a guess, but people are reading a fuckload more into it than there probably is. Let it play out and just see what happens and where things go. FFS it's one match in a very loaded show. Yeah I'm disappointed too, but let's see what they do to make it right.


----------



## The Wood

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Since when was Page vs PAC for a title? That would be rather ridiculous to announce a random match crowns the first ever title holder versus having a tournament.


It wasn't, but I assume that they want Page to win so they can keep him "pure" for the eventual tournament. Nuts to that. Wins and losses being emphasized is a good thing, but it becomes counterproductive if you let yourself get booked into corners like this. PAC beating Page in his first match is logical. Page could have cut a promo at some point afterwards talking about how he let his "bosses" down. Losing isn't the end of the world if you sell it and bounce back. 

This has got me more worried than a lot of other people, because they're already changing things on the fly because their booking is too rigid. PAC not being able to take a fall should not affect your ability to deliver an advertised match. And given how fickle fans are, do you really think they're not going to get annoyed with Hangman Page being coddled? Creating stars is important, but because of the shape of the industry you've got to be careful how you feed audiences given how likely they are to turn on someone pushed well.


----------



## RapShepard

patpat said:


> I still think that whole "he doesnt want to loose" is very very weird coming from a pro....even guys like omega do the job. Also why reacting now? Didn't he know before?
> Anyway like I said if the show is great and has some surprises like Moxley I wont be giving a fuck about this story, swerve or not.
> But if it's a swerve then it's not pointless, it creates drama , anticipation with the whole "surprise opponent" and all.


But why not just run the mystery opponent the entire time versus putting time into him vs PAC.


----------



## DesoloutionRow

Yeah, I'm disappointed about the change, but I'm only 1/1,000,000,000 as disappointed as WWE has made me in the last 10 years.


----------



## RapShepard

Any key RtDoN episodes I should watch for match backgrounds or is missing them no big deal as far as storylines go?


----------



## Chan Hung

IF...it's TRUE that Pac is not showing up cuz he didnt want to job..fuck him. But I hope its b.s.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

patpat said:


> the most anticipated match on the show?
> People are going to act like this match was some cena/rock shit?
> Jericho vs omega
> Lucha bro vs young bucks the damn battle royal is probably more important than most matches because a #1 contendership is on the line...


He's saying that Jericho vs Omega is the most anticipated match and that Omega has built himself pretty much entirely on his work in Japan, including numerous Japanese title.

Overall I'm a bit disappointed that PAC won't be at the show as I'm a big fan his work in NXT.

Also I'm kind of hoping someone get a US chant going during the main event between two Canadians.


----------



## shandcraig

Matthew Castillo said:


> He's saying that Jericho vs Omega is the most anticipated match and that Omega has built himself pretty much entirely on his work in Japan, including numerous Japanese title.
> 
> Overall I'm a bit disappointed that PAC won't be at the show as I'm a big fan his work in NXT.
> 
> Also I'm kind of hoping someone get a US chant going during the main event between two Canadians.


I'll be one of the few canadians chanting CANADA during the match lol. 


If indeed pac does not show up at the event People will be over it in a few days and we all know that DON clearly has big surprises with new people showing up. I mean when they say they have surprises what else would be surprising than a wrestler showing up lol.


Page will face someone even better than Pac so it dont really matter


----------



## Jonhern

People acting like PAC is the reason people would buy or go to this event. Fuck no, its not the main event. Apart from PAC marks most won't care. Its not that big of a deal and shit like this with matches getting canceled is not end of the world.


----------



## Chan Hung

Jonhern said:


> People acting like PAC is the reason people would buy or go to this event. Fuck no, its not the main event. Apart from PAC marks most won't care. Its not that big of a deal and shit like this with matches getting canceled is not end of the world.


Well u have a point but damn I was amped on Page vs Pac. Really a major downer for me. And theres mainly 3 matches now I want to see , there was 4 with this one. Plus the ppv is kinda pricey so yeah this sucks but it's all good


----------



## Mordecay

Matthew Castillo said:


> He's saying that Jericho vs Omega is the most anticipated match and that Omega has built himself pretty much entirely on his work in Japan, including numerous Japanese title.
> 
> Overall I'm a bit disappointed that PAC won't be at the show as I'm a big fan his work in NXT.
> 
> Also I'm kind of hoping someone get a US chant going during the main event between two Canadians.


Jericho was born in New York


----------



## shandcraig

Mordecay said:


> Jericho was born in New York


doesnt matter,Lived in canada for most of his up bringing. Hes Canadian baby lol


----------



## Mordecay

shandcraig said:


> doesnt matter,Lived in canada for most of his up bringing. Hes Canadian baby lol


I always do laugh whenever some shit is happening in America that makes them look bad he says that he is canadian, but then when people tease him for being canadian he says he is american :lol


----------



## The Wood

Chan Hung said:


> IF...it's TRUE that Pac is not showing up cuz he didnt want to job..fuck him. But I hope its b.s.


Nah, this is on AEW. If you're going to be running these relationships with all these different promotions, you don't job out their champions. They knew this heading in and just got full of hubris and/or changed plans. 



Jonhern said:


> People acting like PAC is the reason people would buy or go to this event. Fuck no, its not the main event. Apart from PAC marks most won't care. Its not that big of a deal and shit like this with matches getting canceled is not end of the world.


Yo, they've lost my business for this show. I've been one of the more optimistic people about AEW from the start, but this fucking around and not delivering what you promised -- especially early days when your fans are hardcores that want you to be different and be the promise to wrestling fans you claim to be -- is not a good start. I was looking forward to that match and now I've been told that 10% of the card, and 10% I was really interested in, is not being delivered. Are they going to give me 10% off the price? Probably not, but even so, it's my faith that's shaken. 

It's just one mistake and I'm not going to shut the door on them, but this isn't cool. My enthusiasm has been well and truly dampened.


----------



## Jonhern

The Wood said:


> Nah, this is on AEW. If you're going to be running these relationships with all these different promotions, you don't job out their champions. They knew this heading in and just got full of hubris and/or changed plans.
> 
> 
> 
> Yo, they've lost my business for this show. I've been one of the more optimistic people about AEW from the start, but this fucking around and not delivering what you promised -- especially early days when your fans are hardcores that want you to be different and be the promise to wrestling fans you claim to be -- is not a good start. I was looking forward to that match and now I've been told that 10% of the card, and 10% I was really interested in, is not being delivered. Are they going to give me 10% off the price? Probably not, but even so, it's my faith that's shaken.
> 
> It's just one mistake and I'm not going to shut the door on them, but this isn't cool. My enthusiasm has been well and truly dampened.


I.will just say this, pac didn't show up to wrestlecon because of visa issues, and guess what the world didn't end. He is way over hyped and not as big of deal as many make him to be. The show was excellent without him. Its not like he is going to being anyone in who wouldn't be watching regardless, he is not needed.


----------



## shandcraig

laughing at anyone saying that they wont watch now over Pac lol. He will be replaced with one of the surprise people that are 10 times more of a star. Get over yourself people


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

shandcraig said:


> laughing at anyone saying that they wont watch now over Pac lol. He will be replaced with one of the surprise people that are 10 times more of a star. Get over yourself people


Right lol. Like people are being dramatic as fuck. 

Look. I like Pac and I'm bummed the match won't happen but one monkey don't stop no show. There's still tons of matches I'm looking forward too so it's whatever to me.


----------



## RapShepard

Obviously for most viewers PAC appearing isn't make or break. But if this isn't a work that leads to an even bigger name showing up, then this isn't a good look for them. What happens worst case scenario and Moxley isn't there and Hangman's opponent is somebody like MJF?


----------



## Chan Hung

RapShepard said:


> Obviously for most viewers PAC appearing isn't make or break. But if this isn't a work that leads to an even bigger name showing up, then this isn't a good look for them. What happens worst case scenario and Moxley isn't there and Hangman's opponent is somebody like MJF?


If its MJF he will get shit on which I suppose is Baron Corbin heat which may be good for him. Lol


----------



## Beatles123

Its not the match Im bummed about. Im just saying I didnt want the promotion to deal with this extra scrutiny. Its not a good first impression.

Im still hype though.

And far from a manchild too, thanks! Fucking hell. I've been on this train since day one and I get angry over yet another negative talking point for AEW being brought up and you all think im being a sourpuss. I don't WANT this, but its happened and I AM worried.

Lets see how they fix it.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Well all we can do now is just to see how they fix this. People are gonna shit on AEW no matter what so that's irrelevant in my mind.


----------



## shandcraig

you will see most likely 2 much bigger stars show up this event. They will have one of them face Page.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Chan Hung said:


> If its MJF he will get shit on which I suppose is Baron Corbin heat which may be good for him. Lol


Imagine if Baron Corbin was the surprise opponent


----------



## Jonhern

Beatles123 said:


> Its not the match Im bummed about. Im just saying I didnt want the promotion to deal with this extra scrutiny. Its not a good first impression.
> 
> Im still hype though.
> 
> And far from a manchild too, thanks! Fucking hell. I've been on this train since day one and I get angry over yet another negative talking point for AEW being brought up and you all think im being a sourpuss. I don't WANT this, but its happened and I AM worried.
> 
> Lets see how they fix it.


Who gives a shit what others think. The people that will use this against them are the people who were never going to give them a fair shake to begin with. The ones that think liking aew is a betrayal to wwe because they have a huge hardon for Vince. Matches get cancelled all the time for various reasons, happens all the time in wwe and ufc. So if people say they won't watch because of this, news flash they were never watching in the first place, just an excuse to rile people up. Just enjoy the show and the negative nancies can keep wasting their time on twitter because they have nothing else better to do. And those of us that know you don't have to pick one over the other can keep enjoying wrestling. I got three shows to go to this week, xwa show tomorrow, smackdown live on Tuesday and flying out to Vegas for DON. Unless you got your own fucking money in a company and your lively hood depended on it you are a tool if you go about holding the water for either one of those companies run by a couple of billionaires who could care less about any of us.


----------



## Y.2.J

I'm still not 100% sure if it's a work or not. Leaning more to its not a work.

Wasn't this going to be main eventing? Or at least one of the most marquee matches? I wonder who will replace PAC now...

I'm sure it was a mutual parting of ways (if true) but for some reason I'm more upset with PAC. Whatever...
I think everyone should've expected that Page is going to be pushed high, he's going to be one of the top guys for sure. For sure.


----------



## Oracle

I get at the end of the day you do the best thing for yourself, but man its left me with a bit of a sour taste in my mouth i think its a bit of a dick move from PAC tbh.

the shine wore of on double or nothing just a touch hearing this news.


----------



## DJ Punk

They really need to discuss the match and its finish before announcing it in the first place. Having a last minute change so close to the ppv (the first show at that) makes them look a bit unprofessional.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood

Does anyone else think Pentagon could be the big breakout star of AEW? He has one of the best looks in wrestling, and even if he doesn't speak English, he has an immense charisma to him.


----------



## Desecrated

I arrived late to this news and I don't know what page it starts on so I'll throw this out. 

Blame is on AEW here, IMO.They've had months to announce intentions of Hangman going over and months to prepare losing scenarios for Hangman if PAC/DG aren't in agreement. He doesn't need the win. You can refer to victories over the likes of Minoru Suzuki to keep his credibility up but you just don't job out another company's champion. Dragon Gate aren't going to offer up their champion to weaken their own brand. These are all guys who have benefitted from NJPW, a company who DG mistrust deeply. 

I think they'll want PAC to wrestle at some point and they'll find someone who they can take the loss so they can bring him in. Should've been Hangman but they got too greedy.


----------



## Asuka842

I'm wondering how much Dragon Gate was involved in this? Like did they go "we're not letting you have our champion lose to a far less well-known name who has far less accomplishments right now?"

And honestly, Page shouldn't be beating Pac at this point imo anyway. He feels like a guy that you build up gradually, so the timing is all off imo.


----------



## shandcraig

If given the proper Main Event push I think he could be a phenomenal world champion

Pentagon


----------



## patpat

We are in the drama era people, everything get blown out of proportion, and everyone creates all these dramatic situations with overreaction all over it. 
If anything it will teach them not to work with another company if it's not their direct partner. 
Apparently pac was supposed to go over, but with the growing emphasis on win and losses smattering they wouldn't want page to start losing like that. That's an njpw mindset, your future champions needs to look perfect , everyone around the title needs to look perfect, even the slightest 50/50 booking is a sin and sincerely that's great that way. 
But death jesus all that crap can really take you out of it, I am going to be a fan and wait for the show and enjoy it and judge the boy on what they give me in the show. All this drama and everyone all over internet saying everything and its contrary is moronic and ruin everything. 
With everyone being "in the know" and reporting everything and its contrary. 
This is not going to change even a bit of my view for this company, they have all the key to succeed and so far have hit all the good moves. Something like that isnt the end of the world, it will still work without pac, period.
Again njpw mentality : if anyone is going to be around the title or is supposed to be your next guy, dont job him right and left, same thing with new Japan and their history. They dont job their main eventer and their future main eventer are protected. Anyway t'was me.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Though I can understand where both sides are coming from, it's really disappointing that the PAC-Page match is off. Was really looking forward to it.


also, what happens to the PAC & Lucha Bros vs Omega & Bucks match at FyterFest? :hmm:


----------



## patpat

Apparently scarlettte Bordeaux is requesting her release!? God I hope it's TRUE, they should tun to her immediately! 

Also inb4 people start saying win and losses being a thing is gonna stop them from doing good booking. But the thing is they already had their long term booking done on this one and Dave did say it's something that came out pretty recently and fucked up with their plans. The reality is , nobody knows the whole story and everyone and their mothers is speculating.
EDIT : Its confirmed Bordeaux asked for her release!!!! Happiest man on earth! Sign her fast!


----------



## patpat

Grace is also out of impact! Jesus! We are blessed :lol


----------



## Necrolust

Beatles123 said:


> See?! This whole thing is a clusterfuck!


It sure is and the buzz is unbelievable. Work or not, this is generating lots of exposure.


----------



## Beatles123

patpat said:


> Grace is also out of impact! Jesus! We are blessed :lol


Killer Kross may be out too.



Necrolust said:


> It sure is and the buzz is unbelievable. Work or not, this is generating lots of exposure.


Yeah, and the negative portion of this is what i'm afraid of. When things go wrong early for a company, it's usually never a good sign.


----------



## patpat

Necrolust said:


> Beatles123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> See?! This whole thing is a clusterfuck!
> 
> 
> 
> It sure is and the buzz is unbelievable. Work or not, this is generating lots of exposure.
Click to expand...

 bro people were overreacting on anything aew related all the time. Now they just put on a better match and that's all. 

I wonder if they are going straight for Bordeaux , it's a very strong acquisition for their division


----------



## Necrolust

Beatles123 said:


> Killer Kross may be out too.
> 
> Yeah, and the negative portion of this is what i'm afraid of. When things go wrong early for a company, it's usually never a good sign.


It’s better to get talked about than not talked about!

It does not look good, I think it was due to misunderstandings from both sides. AEW are Building up something spectacular and we will have to accept setbacks. Not everything will go down as planned, it never does. That Page confronted PAC fills me with a bit of relief though. This seemed to be a way to be mending fences, if the reports of PAC not wanting to lose because they’re building up the DG championship are true. If this is true and it does mean we won’t get PAC/Page it sucks, sure. But if they are still in contact and are trying to work things out, we might get it later. 

Like I said, they have tons of experience in AEW, however there will always be bumps in the road. The main thing is now how they handle the aftermath. If this was done in order to protect the DG championship, it can show how willing and respectful they are towards other associations. 

They never came out of the gate with the fury of Paul Heymann, challenging everyone to take them on, but with a serious and respectful approach to the business.


----------



## Erik.

PAC/Page was one of the only matches I was looking forward too, damn that sucks.

Though it doesn't suck as much as how much of a bad decision it would have been to put Page over PAC in the first place :lol :lol

That's an awful thing to happen a week out of the show though.

And I hope the whole "We just want clean finishes on PPVs" is bollocks too. Having wins MOSTLY clean is fine. But dirty finishes, DQs etc. all have a place when it comes to storytelling. If PAC didn't want to lose, they really could have come to some agreement, such as a time limit draw and then PAC destroys Page after the time limit etc.

If they go down the route of the whole win/losses mean something - then this is something they may have to deal with. This isn't the first time PAC has refused a booking decision is it? To be fair, I don't blame him. He's been killing it this year and losing to Page in his first AEW match would have been embarrassing

And no, Page's new opponent isn't going to be Moxley or anyone who actually matters considering it seems that they want Page to go over. It'll be some nobody that no one particularly knows or cares about and Page will HAVE to go over convincingly. 

If anything, it should now open the show as the match is now irrelevant.


----------



## patpat

Beatles123 said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grace is also out of impact! Jesus! We are blessed <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> Killer Kross may be out too.
> 
> 
> 
> Necrolust said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sure is and the buzz is unbelievable. Work or not, this is generating lots of exposure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, and the negative portion of this is what i'm afraid of. When things go wrong early for a company, it's usually never a good sign.
Click to expand...

 I see why you are reacting like that, but everywhere whether on 4chan and reddit , or even Twitter people are always gonna make it to be a bigger deal than It is. Come double or nothing , after the show i am almost sure nobody will give a shit and everything will be about what happened on the show.


----------



## rbl85

patpat said:


> bro people were overreacting on anything aew related all the time. Now they just put on a better match and that's all.
> 
> I wonder if they are going straight for Bordeaux , it's a very strong acquisition for their division



Bordeaux would need to change her character because it's not going to work in a sport like show.


----------



## Beatles123

Necrolust said:


> It’s better to get talked about than not talked about!
> 
> It does not look good, I think it was due to misunderstandings from both sides. AEW are Building up something spectacular and we will have to accept setbacks. Not everything will go down as planned, it never does. That Page confronted PAC fills me with a bit of relief though. This seemed to be a way to be mending fences, if the reports of PAC not wanting to lose because they’re building up the DG championship are true. If this is true and it does mean we won’t get PAC/Page it sucks, sure. But if they are still in contact and are trying to work things out, we might get it later.
> 
> Like I said, they have tons of experience in AEW, however there will always be bumps in the road. The main thing is now how they handle the aftermath. If this was done in order to protect the DG championship, it can show how willing and respectful they are towards other associations.
> 
> They never came out of the gate with the fury of Paul Heymann, challenging everyone to take them on, but with a serious and respectful approach to the business.


It just reminds me of the XFL when the first play was an injury. It was a small thing, but it gave people bad faith that this might not work, I hope the negative backlash does not spook anyone at TNT or in the industry. One mistake can go a long way. The saving grace is that this happened before anything was put on camera so you could make the argument that this'll be be a drop in the bucket compared to the rest of the positive things they do. The bad side is now they REALLY can't fuck up. Things like this can compound.


----------



## Donnie

Beatle calm the fuck down, son. Jesus Christ 

Lets talk about Excalibur being on LIVE TV every week :banderas


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> PAC/Page was one of the only matches I was looking forward too, damn that sucks.
> 
> Though it doesn't suck as much as how much of a bad decision it would have been to put Page over PAC in the first place <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> That's an awful thing to happen a week out of the show though.
> 
> And I hope the whole "We just want clean finishes on PPVs" is bollocks too. Having wins MOSTLY clean is fine. But dirty finishes, DQs etc. all have a place when it comes to storytelling. If PAC didn't want to lose, they really could have come to some agreement, such as a time limit draw and then PAC destroys Page after the time limit etc.
> 
> If they go down the route of the whole win/losses mean something - then this is something they may have to deal with. This isn't the first time PAC has refused a booking decision is it? To be fair, I don't blame him. He's been killing it this year and losing to Page in his first AEW match would have been embarrassing


 nah ,man if they say they wont do dq or crappy finishes in their ppv, and they proceed to do it in the very first ppv then that's pretty ridiculous. The ppv are for clean finish ( clean finish doesnt mean one guy wont cheat during the match, just that the dq finish or those kind of things will be rare). Thing is , that's exactly how it is in new Japan, and that's the reason when it happens it's actually shocking and everyone is on their ass. But for it to have any impact, you need to establish that it's rare in the first place. 
Same here , if they say their bug guys, main event guys wont be losing right and left , then having their future poster boy lose right away comes off as..."we will do it that way...but later..." which again isnt very serious. 

All in all , let's wait and see. If they say they have an actual better match to replace it, I will wait and see what they have to do.


----------



## Erik.

Beatles123 said:


> It just reminds me of the XFL when the first play was an injury. It was a small thing, but it gave people bad faith that this might not work, I hope the negative backlash does not spook anyone at TNT or in the industry. One mistake can go a long way. The saving grace is that this happened before anything was put on camera so you could make the argument that this'll be be a drop in the bucket compared to the rest of the positive things they do. The bad side is now they REALLY can't fuck up. Things like this can compound.


A positive from the situation is that they didn't lowball the fans and wait until the night of the PPV to just have PAC not show up or throw in some "injury" storyline.

They actually used a different promotion and video footage to BUILD towards the storyline. PAC mentioned he just wanted to hurt Page and thats exactly what he did. As that was accomplished, he doesn't need to be in Vegas etc.

It's disappointing and the situation behind wins and losses and not being able to come to a respectable finish to the match is the most disappointing part of course. But AEW booked themselves into a corner with wanting wins and losses to matter right off the bat.

Problem is, Page losing to PAC doesn't hurt him. All a bit weird.


----------



## patpat

Beatles123 said:


> Necrolust said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s better to get talked about than not talked about!
> 
> It does not look good, I think it was due to misunderstandings from both sides. AEW are Building up something spectacular and we will have to accept setbacks. Not everything will go down as planned, it never does. That Page confronted PAC fills me with a bit of relief though. This seemed to be a way to be mending fences, if the reports of PAC not wanting to lose because they’re building up the DG championship are true. If this is true and it does mean we won’t get PAC/Page it sucks, sure. But if they are still in contact and are trying to work things out, we might get it later.
> 
> Like I said, they have tons of experience in AEW, however there will always be bumps in the road. The main thing is now how they handle the aftermath. If this was done in order to protect the DG championship, it can show how willing and respectful they are towards other associations.
> 
> They never came out of the gate with the fury of Paul Heymann, challenging everyone to take them on, but with a serious and respectful approach to the business.
> 
> 
> 
> It just reminds me of the XFL when the first play was an injury. It was a small thing, but it gave people bad faith that this might not work, I hope the negative backlash does not spook anyone at TNT or in the industry. One mistake can go a long way. The saving grace is that this happened before anything was put on camera so you could make the argument that this'll be be a drop in the bucket compared to the rest of the positive things they do. The bad side is now they REALLY can't fuck up. Things like this can compound.
Click to expand...

 bro , you think TNT is gonna give a fuck about this internet oriented drama? 
The only when TNT would move a finger is if the jericho/omega is affected , because they are the biggest match and it's something you cant change. We all love pac and what he has done , but for a company like TNT, the importance is in term of who draw most. Unless Jericho, omega , cody or Dustin/ lucha bros at the minimum, is affected they wont give a flying fuck.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood

If this is as bad as it sounds, and PAC really has thrown a hissy fit because they asked him lose, I sincerely hope they don't call him back again. To pull this shit now, with a company that's just starting up and has so much hinging on this show going well, is incredibly selfish.
If they want to learn from history, they should learn not to reward these prima donna types. When someone shows you what sort of person they are, believe them the first time.


----------



## Erik.

patpat said:


> nah ,man if they say they wont do dq or crappy finishes in their ppv, and they proceed to do it in the very first ppv then that's pretty ridiculous. The ppv are for clean finish ( clean finish doesnt mean one guy wont cheat during the match, just that the dq finish or those kind of things will be rare). Thing is , that's exactly how it is in new Japan, and that's the reason when it happens it's actually shocking and everyone is on their ass. But for it to have any impact, you need to establish that it's rare in the first place.
> Same here , if they say their bug guys, main event guys wont be losing right and left , then having their future poster boy lose right away comes off as..."we will do it that way...but later..." which again isnt very serious.
> 
> All in all , let's wait and see. If they say they have an actual better match to replace it, I will wait and see what they have to do.


What I am saying is I think the fact they came out with not doing DQ or dirty finishes was a mistake in itself. It's been a staple in wrestling for decades upon decades upon decades.

Wins and losses can matter - but don't take out a key part of story telling. They want to be more sports like? Then why not make it go to the bell and be a time limit draw? And then have PAC destroy him afterwards? Get over the fact that Page doesn't give up and doesn't quit but PAC as a ruthless bastard.

To be honest, it's all a work in the sense that PAC will be with AEW in future and he isn't quitting or saying he doesn't want to be a part but it's 100% accurate that he isn't going ot be at DoN - which in itself is disappointing.

As a company wanting to be huge and changing the game, you cannot let shit like this happen a week before your PPV.


----------



## Beatles123

Erik. said:


> A positive from the situation is that they didn't lowball the fans and wait until the night of the PPV to just have PAC not show up or throw in some "injury" storyline.
> 
> They actually used a different promotion and video footage to BUILD towards the storyline. PAC mentioned he just wanted to hurt Page and thats exactly what he did. As that was accomplished, he doesn't need to be in Vegas etc.
> 
> It's disappointing and the situation behind wins and losses and not being able to come to a respectable finish to the match is the most disappointing part of course. But AEW booked themselves into a corner with wanting wins and losses to matter right off the bat.
> 
> Problem is, Page losing to PAC doesn't hurt him. All a bit weird.


If I were AEW I'd now negotiate with PAC in the greatest of secrecy and have him attack Page before or after whatever match he has. THAT would get people guessing!


----------



## Erik.

Beatles123 said:


> If I were AEW I'd now negotiate with PAC in the greatest of secrecy and have him attack Page before or after whatever match he has. THAT would get people guessing!


Nope, they've already fucked up.

A PPV that cost $55 for some people has a heavily advertised match pulled a week before the event and then the said match will be available for free on YouTube within a few days from a DIFFERENT promotion.


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> nah ,man if they say they wont do dq or crappy finishes in their ppv, and they proceed to do it in the very first ppv then that's pretty ridiculous. The ppv are for clean finish ( clean finish doesnt mean one guy wont cheat during the match, just that the dq finish or those kind of things will be rare). Thing is , that's exactly how it is in new Japan, and that's the reason when it happens it's actually shocking and everyone is on their ass. But for it to have any impact, you need to establish that it's rare in the first place.
> Same here , if they say their bug guys, main event guys wont be losing right and left , then having their future poster boy lose right away comes off as..."we will do it that way...but later..." which again isnt very serious.
> 
> All in all , let's wait and see. If they say they have an actual better match to replace it, I will wait and see what they have to do.
> 
> 
> 
> What I am saying is I think the fact they came out with not doing DQ or dirty finishes was a mistake in itself. It's been a staple in wrestling for decades upon decades upon decades.
> 
> Wins and losses can matter - but don't take out a key part of story telling. They want to be more sports like? Then why not make it go to the bell and be a time limit draw? And then have PAC destroy him afterwards? Get over the fact that Page doesn't give up and doesn't quit but PAC as a ruthless bastard.
> 
> To be honest, it's all a work in the sense that PAC will be with AEW in future and he isn't quitting or saying he doesn't want to be a part but it's 100% accurate that he isn't going ot be at DoN - which in itself is disappointing.
> 
> As a company wanting to be huge and changing the game, you cannot let shit like this happen a week before your PPV.
Click to expand...

 they will obviously make it an angle. And sincerely I think it womt look as bad as it seems now. If anything the report about it did more fuck up than anything. Because if they did their thing and there was no report then, it would just come off as them dealing with a bad situation.
Also I agree those crappy finish, dq or time limit thing have been done for years. But if their idea is to make it rare , doing it on the very first show is a big lol. For me when you have an idea you go with it and make it important. The only problem here is just that another company is involved which made it a more difficult issue. 
But in my opinion doing a controversial finish on your very first show when you try to sell yourself as "ppv are the bug big payoff with clear wins" then you come off as bad, but that's just me.


----------



## rbl85

Am I the only one who didn't give a fuck about this match and is now actually happy that Page is going to face someone else ?


----------



## patpat

Beatles123 said:


> Erik. said:
> 
> 
> 
> A positive from the situation is that they didn't lowball the fans and wait until the night of the PPV to just have PAC not show up or throw in some "injury" storyline.
> 
> They actually used a different promotion and video footage to BUILD towards the storyline. PAC mentioned he just wanted to hurt Page and thats exactly what he did. As that was accomplished, he doesn't need to be in Vegas etc.
> 
> It's disappointing and the situation behind wins and losses and not being able to come to a respectable finish to the match is the most disappointing part of course. But AEW booked themselves into a corner with wanting wins and losses to matter right off the bat.
> 
> Problem is, Page losing to PAC doesn't hurt him. All a bit weird.
> 
> 
> 
> If I were AEW I'd now negotiate with PAC in the greatest of secrecy and have him attack Page before or after whatever match he has. THAT would get people guessing!
Click to expand...

 nope that would be a fuck up. 
The best thing for them to do is drop the idea and go with something, Dave reported they have supposedly something better? Then they go with it and we will see what it is. If it's actually much better than pac/hangman everyone will forget about it. 
But I hope it teaches them not to work much with others promotions if you dont have any partnership with them.


----------



## Oracle

One thing ive taken from this is Page is gonna be booked to be a star even if he isnt there yet.


----------



## Erik.

patpat said:


> they will obviously make it an angle. And sincerely I think it womt look as bad as it seems now. If anything the report about it did more fuck up than anything. Because if they did their thing and there was no report then, it would just come off as them dealing with a bad situation.
> Also I agree those crappy finish, dq or time limit thing have been done for years. But if their idea is to make it rare , doing it on the very first show is a big lol. For me when you have an idea you go with it and make it important. The only problem here is just that another company is involved which made it a more difficult issue.
> But in my opinion doing a controversial finish on your very first show when you try to sell yourself as "ppv are the bug big payoff with clear wins" then you come off as bad, but that's just me.


Which is why they should NEVER have mentioned it.

Saying wins and losses matter is enough and that's perfectly fine. Saying you want less screwy finishes is stupid because you'll get situations like this now or you WILL do screwy finishes and look like an idiot.

They didn't need to do a controversial finish. If they didn't want Page to lose, then either don't book him against PAC or have the match end in a draw. If they didn't want PAC to lose, he shouldn't have done. 

It'll be interesting to see how they deal with weekly television. I assume they'll be bringing back jobbers who KNOW their role is to lose.


----------



## Oracle

rbl85 said:


> Am I the only one who didn't give a fuck about this match and is now actually happy that Page is going to face someone else ?


I'd be happy if it was just Page going out and doing a squash match againt a dude. 

They obviously see big things for him


----------



## Erik.

Oracle. said:


> I'd be happy if it was just Page going out and doing a squash match againt a dude.
> 
> They obviously see big things for him


That's what it HAS to be now.

PAC has pretty much confirmed Page was going to win - so it'd be absolutely stupid to have him lose now. 

UNLESS of course it is all a work, Page is kayfabe carrying an injury after PAC destroyed him last night and he loses.

Oh, who the fuck knows anymore.

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Cult03

V-Trigger said:


> Dave isn't risking his reputation after putting the news out with details. This isn't a work. Let's hope that they bring some buzz with Page's opponent at DoN.


Dave is doing what Dave has always done and playing along for his Elite buddies


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> they will obviously make it an angle. And sincerely I think it womt look as bad as it seems now. If anything the report about it did more fuck up than anything. Because if they did their thing and there was no report then, it would just come off as them dealing with a bad situation.
> Also I agree those crappy finish, dq or time limit thing have been done for years. But if their idea is to make it rare , doing it on the very first show is a big lol. For me when you have an idea you go with it and make it important. The only problem here is just that another company is involved which made it a more difficult issue.
> But in my opinion doing a controversial finish on your very first show when you try to sell yourself as "ppv are the bug big payoff with clear wins" then you come off as bad, but that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why they should NEVER have mentioned it.
> 
> Saying wins and losses matter is enough and that's perfectly fine. Saying you want less screwy finishes is stupid because you'll get situations like this now or you WILL do screwy finishes and look like an idiot.
> 
> They didn't need to do a controversial finish. If they didn't want Page to lose, then either don't book him against PAC or have the match end in a draw. If they didn't want PAC to lose, he shouldn't have done.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how they deal with weekly television. I assume they'll be bringing back jobbers who KNOW their role is to lose.
Click to expand...

 but they never mentioned the no DQ thing , meltzer did. That's why I said his article actually fucked up everything they were going for. All they did was post the video on the net and Matt Jackson saying he didn't know the match happened. All the rest is Dave's reports...
It's not something you announce , actually they didn't even said anything like that during any press conference. They were just gonna do it and people would get used to "no screwy finish in aew ppv" so when it actually happens ( because it will, that's the point of not doing it) it's a shock. 
And the thing is their actual storyline wasn't that bad, pac hurts page , says he wont come because his goal was reached! Coup de theatre , new secret opponent for lage on the show? It will be a surprise? And at least you have people speculating about it.
But Dave coming up with the article saying it was due to "creative differences" and "they dont want any screwy finish on ppv" while not providing the full and well documented story is what's fucking the thing. Because if you just take the thing as they happened , it's a good "cover up" story.


----------



## Cult03

V-Trigger said:


> He doesn't put things out if he thinks that he's getting worked.
> 
> Here's the thing people. They are going to shoot an angle explaining why the match is off. They are not going to come out and say: The match is off because PAC refused to do business. That's the whole point behind the match in the U.K. Nothing more.


He's not being worked though. He's in on the work and has been since The Elite befriended him. They're using him like they always have. Usually he was utilized so they could get bigger contract offers


----------



## patpat

It wont be a squash match, meltzer said they supposedly have a better match. Pac hurt page during their match which in kayfabe was his goal, they could make him lose and use that to cover it. 
If it's a better match then I am sitting there waiting for what they have to give me.


----------



## Erik.

patpat said:


> It wont be a squash match, meltzer said they supposedly have a better match. Pac hurt page during their match which in kayfabe was his goal, they could make him lose and use that to cover it.
> If it's a better match then I am sitting there waiting for what they have to give me.


But now it doesn't make sense.

Why would they need to cover a loss? That'd be a "Dirty win" for the opponent, which is what Meltzer said they weren't going to do.

If Page loses at Double or Nothing, then what were the "creative differences" and why couldn't PAC just go over?

It's probably just VISA issues :lol

Page's opponent will be someone like Michael Nakazawa now or someone equally worthless where Page can end up getting a win under his name and they'll move on.


----------



## rbl85

Erik. said:


> But now it doesn't make sense.
> 
> Why would they need to cover a loss? That'd be a "Dirty win" for the opponent, which is what Meltzer said they weren't going to do.
> 
> If Page loses at Double or Nothing, then what were the "creative differences" and why couldn't PAC just go over?
> 
> It's probably just VISA issues :lol
> 
> Page's opponent will be someone like Michael Nakazawa now or someone equally worthless where Page can end up getting a win under his name and they'll move on.


The thing about "no dirty win" is only for PPV


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wont be a squash match, meltzer said they supposedly have a better match. Pac hurt page during their match which in kayfabe was his goal, they could make him lose and use that to cover it.
> If it's a better match then I am sitting there waiting for what they have to give me.
> 
> 
> 
> But now it doesn't make sense.
> 
> Why would they need to cover a loss? That'd be a "Dirty win" for the opponent, which is what Meltzer said they weren't going to do.
> 
> If Page loses at Double or Nothing, then what were the "creative differences" and why couldn't PAC just go over?
> 
> It's probably just VISA issues <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

 same here , I feel like meltzer report is weird. The thing is we might think he got all the right infos on aew , but no he already said there are a lot of informations he doesnt have access to. In fact I dont even know anymore. 
He say they supposedly have a better match? Then they should bring it on and if it is indeed much better then great. 
Because all of this is weird. 
But again I doubt page is gonna lose again....so they might even change the whole match! If that's the case and the match replacing it is a better and hyper match they get away with it , if it's worse? Then they better have some huge fucking awesome content to cover their ass on this :lol


----------



## Erik.

rbl85 said:


> The thing about "no dirty win" is only for PPV


Is Double or Nothing not a PPV?


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> rbl85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing about "no dirty win" is only for PPV
> 
> 
> 
> Is Double or Nothing not a PPV?
Click to expand...

 I think he said that because he thinks you think the "no dirty win" is for every show :lol 

Well the no dirty win being only for ppv , it depends. If they have like 4 a year then yes they can get away with it and actually make it special. But it's just all speculation right now...


----------



## Adam Cool

Erik. said:


> Which is why they should NEVER have mentioned it.
> 
> Saying wins and losses matter is enough and that's perfectly fine. Saying you want less screwy finishes is stupid because you'll get situations like this now or you WILL do screwy finishes and look like an idiot.
> 
> They didn't need to do a controversial finish. If they didn't want Page to lose, then either don't book him against PAC or have the match end in a draw. If they didn't want PAC to lose, he shouldn't have done.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how they deal with weekly television. I assume they'll be bringing back jobbers who KNOW their role is to lose.


What's the point of "no screwy finishes"?

To pretend that they are more "sportslike" than you know who?


----------



## Erik.

Adam Cool said:


> What's the point of "no screwy finishes"?
> 
> To pretend that they are more "sportslike" than you know who?


To make wins and losses matter, I assume.

Though I don't believe Khan, Rhodes or AEW have ever mentioned "no screwy finishes" and it's just a Meltzer sound-bite.


----------



## patpat

Adam Cool said:


> Erik. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why they should NEVER have mentioned it.
> 
> Saying wins and losses matter is enough and that's perfectly fine. Saying you want less screwy finishes is stupid because you'll get situations like this now or you WILL do screwy finishes and look like an idiot.
> 
> They didn't need to do a controversial finish. If they didn't want Page to lose, then either don't book him against PAC or have the match end in a draw. If they didn't want PAC to lose, he shouldn't have done.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how they deal with weekly television. I assume they'll be bringing back jobbers who KNOW their role is to lose.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the point of "no screwy finishes"?
> 
> To pretend that they are more "sportslike" than you know who?
Click to expand...

 no screwy finish isnt something we are supposed to know. 
But not really no screwy finish is the idea that people paid their money to see a huge match with a proper ending. And also the idea that a ppv is supposed to be "the end" of a story. So doing a screwy finish on ppv is a no.
Also it's to make it on huge deal on the rare occasions when it happens. At least that's the reasoning behind njpw's way of doing things
Also it's a meltzer thing, they never talked about it. In fact even if they dont plan to do srew up on ppv , you never say it to your audience. Idk tho


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Come on AEW. Get her,


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129955939522686976


----------



## patpat

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Come on AEW. Get her,
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129955939522686976


 that's what I am thinking now! If they can get her and someone like Tessa then jesus their women division is jacked!
Also it's so sad that unlike all in , everything surrounding aew is negativity, fanboyism , people overreacting drama. Like I noticed the little interesting things like the interview with Tony khan where he himself discredit the time buy, explains the shit , the one where he says the elite isnt going to be on top all the time and they wont be above the booking. All of that people ignore it just to sperge about "rehhhhh the boys are running the show! Here is what you get!!rehhh" sad. 
This show cant come faster , blow everything away so everyone can shut up and we move on.


----------



## Erik.

Cannot wait for BTE on Monday to mock this :lol :lol


----------



## Beatles123

Oracle. said:


> One thing ive taken from this is Page is gonna be booked to be a star even if he isnt there yet.


Him winning the match was never the issue.


----------



## 260825

*Moxley v Page.*


----------



## Beatles123

All this talk about it...this is NOT the kind of uncertainty AEW need right now They need to prove they can be taken seriously and this is just another question mark....I'd adress it outright ASAP. Just own up to it and move on.


----------



## Erik.

Wrastlemondu said:


> *Moxley v Page.*


I'm not sure putting Page over Moxley would be smart


----------



## patpat

Beatles123 said:


> All this talk about it...this is NOT the kind of uncertainty AEW need right now They need to prove they can be taken seriously and this is just another question mark....I'd adress it outright ASAP. Just own up to it and move on.


 well they are making it an angle to justify that he is not there, they didn't come out and say "we cant do it due to creative difference" there is nothing on their Twitter or Instagram, Dave's post made it seem like they released some official statement but they are just making the angle..... 
Also this one thing wont make them a joke either.....internet trolling isnt what they should be scared of


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> Wrastlemondu said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Moxley v Page.*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure putting Page over Moxley would be smart
Click to expand...

 lol no Moxley ain't losing against him. If it's that match then that means page loses. Winning against pac can be believable but mox is a certified main eventer who was a world champ. I still think it's not him, the moment he steps into the company he is feuding with the Jericho and omega....not even a doubt about that.


----------



## Erik.

patpat said:


> lol no Moxley ain't losing against him. If it's that match then that means page loses. Winning against pac can be believable but mox is a certified main eventer who was a world champ. I still think it's not him, the moment he steps into the company he is feuding with the Jericho and omega....not even a doubt about that.


It was a dig at AEW.

Having Page go over PAC was a stupid booking decision in the first place. *Though we still don't know if this WAS the case and it's all speculation. Could still just be VISA issues.

Though Moxley coming in and beating Page would now be a bit more believable in a booking sense after PAC kayfabe injured him last night. 

But you are right, it doesn't really make sense for Moxley/Page to happen as it seems to be beneath Moxley. Though they could use Page as a way of getting Ambrose over as a top heel by having him beat on an injured wrestler.


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol no Moxley ain't losing against him. If it's that match then that means page loses. Winning against pac can be believable but mox is a certified main eventer who was a world champ. I still think it's not him, the moment he steps into the company he is feuding with the Jericho and omega....not even a doubt about that.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a dig at AEW.
> 
> Having Page go over PAC was a stupid booking decision in the first place. *Though we still don't know if this WAS the case and it's all speculation. Could still just be VISA issues.
> 
> Though Moxley coming in and beating Page would now make sense after PAC kayfabe injured him last night.
> 
> But you are right, it doesn't really make sense for Moxley/Page to happen as it seems to be beneath Moxley. Though they could use Page as a way of getting Ambrose over as a top heel by having him beat on an injured wrestler.
Click to expand...

 bro I can guarantee you , in a company with Kenny omega , Chris Jericho, Mosley's debut will be A) a top tier rivalry with Jericho or omega or B) for the world title. Even Jim Ross I remember said "wherever he goes , he will be the cornerstone". The Mox vs the best bout machine is too much money, no way Khan is doing anything else. :lol 
If they could get a guy like will osprey to work with page I guess it would work. But nah I dont see Moxley debuting against page and losing isnt even in the radar. 
Thing is we are judging PAC in term of his potential and his work in the last years, he is wonderful but he was never a main eventer in a big league. 
I keep saying it guys, if Moxley comes in , they are trying to make him their stone cold Steve Austin and nothing less and even a guy like omega would do the Job without even discussing it.


----------



## Beatles123

patpat said:


> well they are making it an angle to justify that he is not there, they didn't come out and say "we cant do it due to creative difference" there is nothing on their Twitter or Instagram, Dave's post made it seem like they released some official statement but they are just making the angle.....
> Also this one thing wont make them a joke either.....internet trolling isnt what they should be scared of


No one thought one injury would have been telling of the XFL. Then the next week the feed was lost. 

No one thought losing Brian Epstein would hurt The Beatles, but then they lost money hand over fist.

See what im saying? Unless AEW can prove that these snafus and warning signs wont be a common thing, they could lose their ground really quickly.

Remember when I said earlier that I was worried AEW may not be ready to go yet? This was exactly what I was fearing would happen. NOW they must be extra careful. If DON loses audio or the matches have too many botches, they will never earn respect as a serious alternative. I just feel this may be foreshadowing worse errors to come.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129862684579704832
AEW retweeted that.

Conveniently didn't retweet the part where PAC says he the match is off and that he isn't going to be at AEW and haven't confirmed on their Twitter or by any official feed that the match is off. It does come across as a little bush league.


----------



## Shaun_27

I know this thread is generally full of AEW fans/optimists who are buying the PPV, but as someone who is on the fence about buying the PPV this is not a good look.


----------



## Beatles123

Im seeing people calling AEW the AAF...sweet fuck. fpalm


----------



## Donnie

> •It was indeed a DG Title issue
> 
> 
> •They did a 15 minute match in England, in post match angle PAC said he wont be coming to AEW. This was done to write him off for the next little while
> 
> 
> •AEW didnt just want to cancel the match outright so they did the match in England that will be released this week.
> 
> 
> •Dave speculates he wont be back until he drops that title
> 
> 
> •AEW didnt want to do a DQ finish because they want wins/loses on their PPVs.
> 
> 
> •They didnt want to do a time limit draw for 2 reasons. Time issues as well as previous draw finishes involving PAC in UK have been booed (Notably Ospreay vs PAC). They want this show to be near perfect and dont want the fans to boo.
> 
> 
> •Issue wasnt just this show, PAC refusing to lose would fuck up their long term plan and they had to change things. Hence why he thinks they wont use him
> 
> 
> •AEW says they have a better match planned, Dave says if they deliver everyone will forget this happened, if they don't they'll get criticized.
> 
> 
> •Dave says there's the argument that fans want the match that was advertised vs AEWs decision of doing what they think is best long term.


There you go, peeps. PAC is doing right by Dragon Gate by not losing while champion, so he's a not pulling a Hogan. Also, Big Dave thinks PAC was going to win here, and then feud and lose to mega for the belt down the line. But because of DG, he can't lose until he drops the belt. 

So, I'm putting this on the Elite for not anticipating the problem, and then having to run this angle.


----------



## patpat

Beatles123 said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> well they are making it an angle to justify that he is not there, they didn't come out and say "we cant do it due to creative difference" there is nothing on their Twitter or Instagram, Dave's post made it seem like they released some official statement but they are just making the angle.....
> Also this one thing wont make them a joke either.....internet trolling isnt what they should be scared of
> 
> 
> 
> No one thought one injury would have been telling of the XFL. Then the next week the feed was lost.
> 
> No one thought losing Brian Epstein would hurt The Beatles, but then they lost money hand over fist.
> 
> See what im saying? Unless AEW can prove that these snafus and warning signs wont be a common thing, they could lose their ground really quickly.
> 
> Remember when I said earlier that I was worried AEW may not be ready to go yet? This was exactly what I was fearing would happen. NOW they must be extra careful. If DON loses audio or the matches have too many botches, they will never earn respect as a serious alternative. I just feel this may be foreshadowing worse errors to come.
Click to expand...

 again calm down. You really thought everything was going to go according to the plan from A to B? 
What they have accomplished so far made them earn the respect they need as of now. Everyone highlight the slightest mistake and make it big , but their accomplishments is always met with "oh we knew it was gonna happen" "oh its predictable since the rumours already said it" "oh it's not that much we already knew" it happened with everything. 

Now to assume things like the light or sound not working , or botches is different. Its straight thinking they are incompetent and dumb....there is a difference in situation here , they couldn't do anything about pac's issue , in fact they tried a very good trick by turning it into an angle , but a messed up incomprehensible report fucked it up for me. Like 60% people think they actually put the "he is out due to creative difference" on their actual official page. When they didn't, 
and no you using some example where a little error became a bigger issue doesnt work. The situations , circumstances, nothing is the same in the example you gave. I can also give you 10000 examples of little mistakes staying little mistake and getting forgotten in the following week, and there are much more of that. 
Here is my prediction , double or nothing will happen, and nobody will be talking about that after the show. Now let's wait and see. 
As for their production every site said its picture perfect and there is no problem on it. 
Again let's keep our calm here.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Beatles123 said:


> All this talk about it...this is NOT the kind of uncertainty AEW need right now They need to prove they can be taken seriously and this is just another question mark....I'd adress it outright ASAP. Just own up to it and move on.


Alright, just stop. You're more worried about negative talking points the doubters can take away from this. We get it. You can't change their minds, and they're gonna find something to call out to disparage the company and/or its workers and fans no matter what. Just stop. In the end the product will speak for itself, and all this drama is just noise. If it ends up sucking, then they can say I told you so, but it will have absolutely zero to do with this little wrinkle. You're getting all worked up about something that will most likely be forgotten a week from now. LET IT GO.


----------



## patpat

Ohhh I see , that's why Dave said it's a long term issue. They actually intended to make him go over pac and actually lose against omega for the title. 
Did the guy really refused to lose a world title match against fucking Kenny omega ?! Really?! 
Let's move on :lol


----------



## Erik.

Donnie said:


> There you go, peeps. PAC is doing right by Dragon Gate by not losing while champion, so he's a not pulling a Hogan. Also, Big Dave thinks PAC was going to win here, and then feud and lose to mega for the belt down the line. But because of DG, he can't lose until he drops the belt.
> 
> So, I'm putting this on the Elite for not anticipating the problem, and then having to run this angle.


I always assumed it was PAC showing respect to Dragon Gate and Dragon Gate not wanting to see their champion lose in a different promotion. 

Which I have no problem with.


----------



## Beatles123

patpat said:


> again calm down. You really thought everything was going to go according to the plan from A to B?
> What they have accomplished so far made them earn the respect they need as of now. Everyone highlight the slightest mistake and make it big , but their accomplishments is always met with "oh we knew it was gonna happen" "oh its predictable since the rumours already said it" "oh it's not that much we already knew" it happened with everything.
> 
> Now to assume things like the light or sound not working , or botches is different. Its straight thinking they are incompetent and dumb....there is a difference in situation here , they couldn't do anything about pac's issue , in fact they tried a very good trick by turning it into an angle , but a messed up incomprehensible report fucked it up for me. Like 60% people think they actually put the "he is out due to creative difference" on their actual official page. When they didn't,
> and no you using some example where a little error became a bigger issue doesnt work. The situations , circumstances, nothing is the same in the example you gave. I can also give you 10000 examples of little mistakes staying little mistake and getting forgotten in the following week, and there are much more of that.
> Here is my prediction , double or nothing will happen, and nobody will be talking about that after the show. Now let's wait and see.
> As for their production every site said its picture perfect and there is no problem on it.
> Again let's keep our calm here.


People were fired up about ROH on PPV until their feeds had errors every time. I just have a bad feeling this won't be the only time these things happen.

Again, if im wrong I'll admit it. I've just learned too much from smaller companies that make these mistakes. I want AEW to be ABOVE this kinda thing.



Reggie Dunlop said:


> Alright, just stop. You're more worried about negative talking points the doubters can take away from this. We get it. You can't change their minds, and they're gonna find something to call out to disparage the company and/or its workers and fans no matter what. Just stop. In the end the product will speak for itself, and all this drama is just noise. If it ends up sucking, then they can say I told you so, but it will have absolutely zero to do with this little wrinkle. You're getting all worked up about something that will most likely be forgotten a week from now. LET IT GO.


I hope it is forgotten, man. Hopefully this stuff doesn't happen and they MAKE us forget with something awesome. :homer4


----------



## rbl85

Beatles123 said:


> People were fired up about ROH on PPV until their feeds had errors every time. I just have a bad feeling this won't be the only time these things happen.
> 
> Again, if im wrong I'll admit it. I've just learned too much from smaller companies that make these mistakes. *I want AEW to be ABOVE this kinda thing.
> *
> 
> 
> I hope it is forgotten, man. Hopefully this stuff doesn't happen and they MAKE us forget with something awesome. :homer4



But it's not possible, there is not 1 company in the world who doesn't make mistakes


----------



## Isuzu

Wow didn't realize how many rabid fans of PAC there were. On Twitter you would think AEW commited the ultimate betrayal. Creative Control should not be golden out like candy to the talent.


----------



## Genking48

Erik. said:


> I always assumed it was PAC showing respect to Dragon Gate and Dragon Gate not wanting to see their champion lose in a different promotion.
> 
> Which I have no problem with.


I figured it could be visa problems but them disguising it as a (poor) work. I guess it could still be a work to cover visa issues, but who knows.

But if this is really the case then I get where they are coming from and it shouldn't come as a surprise. It's the wrestling business, promotions have to look out for themselves. Look at what Dragon Gate have done with PAC. Since coming back to Dragon Gate. He comes back for Dragon Gate in October 2018 and hasn't been pinned a match since. He's on a 7 months win streak and no other promotion has had any problems letting PAC win, either fair or by dq.

I don't think that AEW should underestimate the loyalty that PAC has to Dragon Gate or how serious that Dragon Gate is when it comes to PAC/the Dream Gate title. PAC basically came in and saved the promotion when they took a heavy blow losing Shingo, just after losing CIMA, Yamamura, Lindaman, T-Hawk & the OWE relationship. Dragon Gate is building up PAC as an unstoppable monster so that the guy that beats him is cemented as a huge deal to the fans. No way they were gonna throw 7 months of building him up just so AEW reaps the profit of his undefeated streak ending.

To the AEW fanbase the rest of the card should hopefully still hold up.


----------



## patpat

Its true the time draw was already done and it got booed out of the building. Would people react the same way for any other dq , time draw , fucked up finish? 
It makes sense he was going over, the match at fyter fest where team pack go against team omega seemed weird. Why would they put him in such a sport after he loses at a ppv against page? 

If he really was going to get over at DON and refused to do the job against omega down the line then wow.....
I can see why it caught them off guard, they certainly told him he is going over at DON and when they told him he is losing down the line against Kenny for the title he said no? So I assume they thought since it's not going to happen soon that means there is no problem with it. But ok pac shows respect to his company and all but....refusing to lose in the first rivalry for the world title against the best worker in the world and the ace of the company will never not get you criticised not when the same thing happened with other promotions. Why cant he just drop the dragon gate title?!


----------



## patpat

Genking48 said:


> Erik. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always assumed it was PAC showing respect to Dragon Gate and Dragon Gate not wanting to see their champion lose in a different promotion.
> 
> Which I have no problem with.
> 
> 
> 
> I figured it could be visa problems but them disguising it as a (poor) work. I guess it could still be a work to cover visa issues, but who knows.
> 
> But if this is really the case then I get where they are coming from and it shouldn't come as a surprise. Look at what they've done with PAC. Since coming back to Dragon Gate. He comes back for Dragon Gate in October 2018 and hasn't been pinned a match since. He's on a 7 months win streak and no other promotion has had any problems letting PAC win, either fair or by dq.
> 
> I don't think that AEW should underestimate the loyalty that PAC has to Dragon Gate or how serious that Dragon Gate is when it comes to PAC/the Dream Gate title. PAC basically came in and saved the promotion when they took a heavy blow losing Shingo, just after losing CIMA, Yamamura, Lindaman, T-Hawk & the OWE relationship. Dragon Gate is building up PAC as an unstoppable monster so that the guy that beats him is cemented as a huge deal to the fans. No way they were gonna throw 7 months of building him up just because AEW can't have their young stud lose.
Click to expand...

 if Dave is right and he was foing over at DON, and then losing against omega down the line in a world title feud, then that's absolutely not the same thing. There is refusing to lose against Adam page, and then there is refusing to lose against Kenny omega in a title feud.


----------



## Erik.

Genking48 said:


> I figured it could be visa problems but them disguising it as a (poor) work. I guess it could still be a work to cover visa issues, but who knows.
> 
> But if this is really the case then I get where they are coming from and it shouldn't come as a surprise. It's the wrestling business, promotions have to look out for themselves. Look at what Dragon Gate have done with PAC. Since coming back to Dragon Gate. He comes back for Dragon Gate in October 2018 and hasn't been pinned a match since. He's on a 7 months win streak and no other promotion has had any problems letting PAC win, either fair or by dq.
> 
> I don't think that AEW should underestimate the loyalty that PAC has to Dragon Gate or how serious that Dragon Gate is when it comes to PAC/the Dream Gate title. PAC basically came in and saved the promotion when they took a heavy blow losing Shingo, just after losing CIMA, Yamamura, Lindaman, T-Hawk & the OWE relationship. Dragon Gate is building up PAC as an unstoppable monster so that the guy that beats him is cemented as a huge deal to the fans. No way they were gonna throw 7 months of building him up just because AEW can't have their young stud lose.
> 
> To the AEW fanbase the rest of the card should hopefully still hold up.


Yeah, exactly.

Rumours are that PAC was supposed to go over Page though - but it was long term story and creative that they had the problem with as PAC was meant to eventually lose to Omega for the belt.

And AEW didn't want to lowball the fans by having PAC/Page end in a draw as a way round it. So they're giving the fans the match for free instead, which will be put on YouTube this week and apparently it was a great match with a hot crowd too.

Once they've found that next guy for PAC to put over in Dragon Gate. he'll be back and normality can resume.


----------



## Beatles123

rbl85 said:


> But it's not possible, there is not 1 company in the world who doesn't make mistakes


I meant as far as being able to avoid making these blunders consistently. Hopefully they will.


----------



## TD Stinger

To me honestly I can see where PAC and DG is coming from, though it's still not a good look.

Again though, it feels like this could have been easily fixed if PAC was just booked to win. Again, have the heel go over, Hangman has someone to chase, etc. Just seems like the better outcome. And build to a match afterwards where Hangman wins.

And this talk of "they have a better match planned." That's a bold statement to make.


----------



## Erik.

patpat said:


> if Dave is right and he was foing over at DON, and then losing against omega down the line in a world title feud, then that's absolutely not the same thing. There is refusing to lose against Adam page, and then there is refusing to lose against Kenny omega in a title feud.


This is DG’s call, not PACs.


----------



## Genking48

patpat said:


> if Dave is right and he was foing over at DON, and then losing against omega down the line in a world title feud, then that's absolutely not the same thing. There is refusing to lose against Adam page, and then there is refusing to lose against Kenny omega in a title feud.


I know I corrected it in my post. But I'd still say that if he's still undefeated by the time he faces Omega. Why should Omega be the one to break a potential 10 month win streak and AEW reap the benefits of that when it's been Dragon Gate that's been building that win streak up?


----------



## patpat

TD Stinger said:


> To me honestly I can see where PAC and DG is coming from, though it's still not a good look.
> 
> Again though, it feels like this could have been easily fixed if PAC was just booked to win. Again, have the heel go over, Hangman has someone to chase, etc. Just seems like the better outcome. And build to a match afterwards where Hangman wins.
> 
> And this talk of "they have a better match planned." That's a bold statement to make.


 but pac was winning at DON, it even makes sense since he is working in a program with Kenny omega ( team Kenny vs team pac ) at the Jacksonville show. But refusing to lose against omega in the future? It's weird...hownlong is he gonna keep this title? And how are they supposed to book him if the guy wont drop it but wont even loose any future match either? 
Very difficult


----------



## Death Rider

Genking48 said:


> I know I corrected it in my post. But I'd still say that if he's still undefeated by the time he faces Omega. Why should Omega be the one to break a potential 10 month win streak and AEW reap the benefits of that when it's been Dragon Gate that's been building that win streak up?


And whilst I see DG's point from AEW point of view Omega is a much bigger star and clearly makes sense as the first World champion.


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> if Dave is right and he was foing over at DON, and then losing against omega down the line in a world title feud, then that's absolutely not the same thing. There is refusing to lose against Adam page, and then there is refusing to lose against Kenny omega in a title feud.
> 
> 
> 
> This is DG’s call, not PACs.
Click to expand...

 if right then that's really a bad thing even for him. No matter what working a program with omega as a top heel could always benefit his career and just show that they hold him in a very great light. 
The thing is with the same problem happening before it could hurt the guy's reputation. Tsss


----------



## TD Stinger

patpat said:


> but pac was winning at DON, it even makes sense since he is working in a program with Kenny omega ( team Kenny vs team pac ) at the Jacksonville show. But refusing to lose against omega in the future? It's weird...hownlong is he gonna keep this title? And how are they supposed to book him if the guy wont drop it but wont even loose any future match either?
> Very difficult


OK. Yeah I did re-read that, and honestly it sounds even more confusing.

As great of a talent as PAC is, this is the problem where you work with other promotions and the other promotion doesn't want to wreck their story. And it's a situation where no one is necessarily wrong, but it still could have been handled better.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

patpat said:


> if Dave is right and he was foing over at DON, and then losing against omega down the line in a world title feud, then that's absolutely not the same thing. There is refusing to lose against Adam page, and then there is refusing to lose against Kenny omega in a title feud.


It looks like it's all about timing. PAC (and Dragon Gate) don't want him to lose to _anybody_ while he's holding their title, plain and simple. Makes perfect sense to me, and it's just an added difficulty to have to work around when dealing with inter-promotion talent. It's not PAC not wanting to job to one guy or another. 

The biggest one to blame in all this? Meltzer, for making a bigger deal out of it than it ever should have been. He had to go scoop his 'creative differences' angle before the parties themselves had a chance to play it out. Giving his usual half-assed barely intelligible gibberish version of the story, he's done everybody involved more harm than good. More than AEW or PAC, Meltzer is the one I'm quickly losing what little respect I have left for.


----------



## Erik.

patpat said:


> but pac was winning at DON, it even makes sense since he is working in a program with Kenny omega ( team Kenny vs team pac ) at the Jacksonville show. But refusing to lose against omega in the future? It's weird...hownlong is he gonna keep this title? And how are they supposed to book him if the guy wont drop it but wont even loose any future match either?
> Very difficult


and THAT is why you need to work with exclusive contracts.

Dragon Gate is PACs home promotion. Not AEW.

He has every right to show his loyalty to a company who gave him his real big break. 

This is as much on AEW as it is on DG and PAC.

He was champion and failing to lose long before AEW was even a thing. He respects DG and the title, it's not a good look for him to lose to Omega (regardless of his stature) whilst he holds the DG belt.

In all honesty, Meltzer is the issue here. The whole PAC video last night got a lot of buzz. People were questioning whether it was legit, whether it was a work etc and then suddenly Meltzer comes out and says it's off, creative issues etc - which makes it all look like shit.

If they had a better match or bigger match planned. Let it be a fucking surprise.


----------



## Genking48

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> And whilst I see DG's point from AEW point of view Omega is a much bigger star and clearly makes sense as the first World champion.


But you can't expect them to just roll over because Kenny is a bigger star. That's the kind of stuff that makes ROH wrestlers look like losers compared to New Japan wrestlers and hurts ROH's brand.

So what we have is probably the best thing that anyone could do in the situation.


----------



## Death Rider

Genking48 said:


> But you can't expect them to just roll over because Kenny is a bigger star. That's the kind of stuff that makes ROH wrestlers look like losers compared to New Japan wrestlers and hurts ROH's brand.
> 
> So what we have is probably the best thing that anyone could do in the situation.


Yeah I agree so tbh they should have not put PAC on the card if he can never lose. When PAC's storyline is finished and they can use PAC how they want bring him in then. I take back blaming PAC as it seems like AEW did not tell him the long term plans I guess or maybe they thought PAC would have finished his Dragongate story by now?


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> but pac was winning at DON, it even makes sense since he is working in a program with Kenny omega ( team Kenny vs team pac ) at the Jacksonville show. But refusing to lose against omega in the future? It's weird...hownlong is he gonna keep this title? And how are they supposed to book him if the guy wont drop it but wont even loose any future match either?
> Very difficult
> 
> 
> 
> and THAT is why you need to work with exclusive contracts.
> 
> Dragon Gate is PACs home promotion. Not AEW.
> 
> He has every right to show his loyalty to a company who gave him his real big break.
> 
> This is as much on AEW as it is on DG and PAC.
> 
> He was champion and failing to lose long before AEW was even a thing. He respects DG and the title, it's not a good look for him to lose to Omega (regardless of his stature) whilst he holds the DG belt.
Click to expand...

 well sad situation, 
As of now they had no problem because they are working with AAAand OWE which are their business partners 
Really bad situation here. But yeah they need to do exclusive contracts. Glad they did it with the lucha bros.


----------



## Erik.

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> Yeah I agree so tbh they should have not put PAC on the card if he can never lose. When PAC's storyline is finished and they can use PAC how they want bring him in then. I take back blaming PAC as it seems like AEW did not tell him the long term plans I guess or maybe they thought PAC would have finished his Dragongate story by now?


That's what it comes down to at the end of the day

Unless you're 100% sure, you shouldn't be booking a guy on your show or book long term plans for someone when you cannot control their wins and losses and they aren't exclusively contracted to you.

If they were going to book him, then they should have done it in a triple threat match or something similar so that he isn't directly pinned or submitted.


----------



## patpat

I think both parties arent wrong , I can understand the other company standing for themselves and I can understand aew too, they have no obligation to tell pac the long term booking , they told him he is going over at DON and its pretty much enough. 
But the one who really fucked up is meltzer ,, like I said without his report none of this drama is happening. 
Now the one who is going to get the drawback is pac, it already happened with him before. And people are always gonna be like "wtf is he refusing to lose to omega what a mark" hell I myself fell into the same trope. Like see how everyone jumped and started shitting on aew for trying to put hangman over when nothing was confirmed? I hope it doesnt hurt his reputation tho. It's a complex situation. 
Again for me I had two solutions but it wont work either 
The omega vs pac happens at the Japanese promotion which is huge for them. And they get promoted and a huge publicity with the match happening there. 
The problem.is maybe they wanted to use the streak pac has for a newer talent. My solution would have been for the new talent either to have a match with pac first when he wins but then omega looks bad , or pac has a fight with omega loses and then the new talent of their company win...but again the new guy wont have much of a buzz. 
Again the solution they went for was literally the best they could have done and without the meltzer report there wouldn't be any drama. The thing is people are gonna blame Dave, but is it really his fault? If he doesnt report things just so aew can have it easier , arent people gonna complain?! Why would he give them a different treatment? 
My problem with Dave's article is that its half assed, makes absolutely no sense at all and is a shitty article. If he explained it like he did in the WOR there wouldn't be any drama. 

But he didn't have all the infos yet, but again, why report if you dont have the full story again? All very weird. 
It's sad for pac because losing or winning working a program with a dude of this caliber was always always gonna make him bigger. Winning in the first PPV of the company and then go into a title program against the top face makes you a big deal win or loss. 
Very sad situation, 
And please someone tell Dave to make a report that makes sense next time. 
However this show that they weren't rushing things and doing it the fast way with page ( I wouldn't say no since it would be a njpw-like push) but for all the people out there going "they putting tharrr friannnd over" I hope they can shut up now. 
Anyway sad , hope they wont lose faith in pac and still give him a main event status.


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I agree so tbh they should have not put PAC on the card if he can never lose. When PAC's storyline is finished and they can use PAC how they want bring him in then. I take back blaming PAC as it seems like AEW did not tell him the long term plans I guess or maybe they thought PAC would have finished his Dragongate story by now?
> 
> 
> 
> If they were going to book him, then they should have done it in a triple threat match or something similar so that he isn't directly pinned or submitted.
Click to expand...

 bro is it really a clever idea to have your world title defended in a triple threat match this soon? Idk I never liked that. A title match is a one on one , mano a mano with one guy closing the event on top. Sometimes you can have an exception and then you do a triple threat. But doing it so soon would make it obvious they are "protecting" him and it's never a good thing when things like that get noticed in your booking. 

But again less of a drama than I thought, now if they replace pac I guess the dude who is gonna fight Page is gonna be the one who will fight omega for the title then?... interesting


----------



## Erik.

patpat said:


> bro is it really a clever idea to have your world title defended in a triple threat match this soon? Idk I never liked that. A title match is a one on one , mano a mano with one guy closing the event on top. Sometimes you can have an exception and then you do a triple threat. But doing it so soon would make it obvious they are "protecting" him and it's never a good thing when things like that get noticed in your booking.
> 
> But again less of a drama than I thought, now if they replace pac I guess the dude who is gonna fight Page is gonna be the one who will fight omega for the title then?... interesting


I didn't mean for the title.

I meant PACs first AEW match.

People seem to be forgetting that the winner of the Battle Royale gets the first title shot anyway. Not the guy who beats Page.


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> bro is it really a clever idea to have your world title defended in a triple threat match this soon? Idk I never liked that. A title match is a one on one , mano a mano with one guy closing the event on top. Sometimes you can have an exception and then you do a triple threat. But doing it so soon would make it obvious they are "protecting" him and it's never a good thing when things like that get noticed in your booking.
> 
> But again less of a drama than I thought, now if they replace pac I guess the dude who is gonna fight Page is gonna be the one who will fight omega for the title then?... interesting
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't mean for the title.
> 
> I meant PACs first AEW match.
> 
> People seem to be forgetting that the winner of the Battle Royale gets the first title shot anyway. Not the guy who beats Page.
Click to expand...

 oh yeah but pac's problem isnt with the DON match since he was supposed to win, it's about the loss against omega Dave said. 
So I guess the idea was to make pac lose via dq so he couldn't get his title opportunity down the line...which would be meh....
After bragging sooo much about win and loss mattering , their product and storylines being thought out, pulling a classic dq trick ( which is cheap on ppv ) and have been done to death ( by wwe nonetheless) would get them buried by everyone:lol 
Anyway the main concern seemed to be them making hangman going over , if it was not the case then I guess it's not that bad.
The reason I am pissed tho is that it could effect pac's career , he had a similar problem at past events where the ending got booed out of the building because saw through it. 
He deserves this main event opportunity and hopefully as soon as he is back, they give him his main event program.


----------



## zkorejo

I was looking forward to Page vs Pac........... He really is a bastard. 

I kind of see he is trying to do right by DG with this.. and he is the one who will actually be left out of all of this but I respect him for his loyalty to his company. AEW shouldnt have designed big plans around someone who wasn't all in to begin with. 

Didnt even know he was undefeated until now and it only hurts Pac in the long run tbh for not being there at the first AEW show or competing for the first AEW title match, but then again, to him his loyalty matters more. Which is admirable to say the least. Not really a big deal.. No one would even remember it once the show comes and goes.


----------



## patpat

If anything his loyalty should push them to give him an exclusive contract. It means when they have him full time , he will be dedicated as fuck, that's the kind of men you want in your team. 
But I dont see them just giving up on him, Dave said in his report he seems to feel like they womt use him anymore.....
That's like really sad, I hope they dont go that way and still give the guy his main event push anyway!


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

I say cancel the match, card was starting to feel crowded anyways. Say he is hurt, and continue this pac vs page fued through social media and random hangman appearances. As the show gets bigger eventually have page make a big name for himself and win the aew championship, eventually leading to a huge main event. Honestly pac vs hangman felt like the third wheel and honestly with more time could be saved for a big pay day. I hope a lot of this is speculation, and a build to a bigger spot light for the two.

I am concerned about how the elites egos are going to play a factor back stage.


----------



## Asuka842

His loyalty will probably get him points/respect from most of the Japanese promotions as they take that stuff FAR more seriously.

When Pac has had matches in plays like Rev-Pro they've been willing to do DQ's or time limit draws to get around this problem, but AEW wants "wins and losses to matter," which is admirable on some level but it CAN and WILL lead to issues like this at times.

I feel like whenever he loses the DG title, they and he will probably be far more receptive to stuff like this.

So they supposedly have a "major" backup plan, wonder who it is?


----------



## Y.2.J

Page v PAC being called off is sour but I'm no less All In with AEW. Shit happens. At least they didn't tuck it under the rug, they gave us a story and told us before hand. 

Creative control goes many ways. Page has his input, if this was an arc then Omega definitely has his input, etc, etc.. I don't put this all on AEW. It didn't work. Hopefully we see PAC one day when he drops his belt and they can build a cool story between him and Page one day.

I'm even more interested now who will be the replacement. I'm sure they have a backup.
Scurll?


----------



## Erik.

Y.2.J said:


> Page v PAC being called off is sour but I'm no less All In with AEW. Shit happens. At least they didn't tuck it under the rug, they gave us a story and told us before hand.
> 
> Creative control goes many ways. Page has his input, if this was an arc then Omega definitely has his input, etc, etc.. I don't put this all on AEW. It didn't work. Hopefully we see PAC one day when he drops his belt and they can build a cool story between him and Page one day.
> 
> I'm even more interested now who will be the replacement. I'm sure they have a backup.
> Scurll?


I mean if we interpret Meltzers words and Page will get a new opponent, then let's be honest, anything less than Moxley would be a huge disappointment.

Plus, Page just got his ankle Pillmanized, so he shouldn't even be at 50%


----------



## RiverFenix

I'm not letting anybody off the hook here. It still stinks for all involved. There isn't going to be a better match for Page than PAC because it was the first match announced at the initial press conference - it matters. And hotshotting out Moxley or Punk might pop fans, but it doesn't undo that they botched this terribly. And it just means Punk/Moxley were wasted in a planned debut later on. And odds are it's not Mox or Punk so anybody else will be a letdown. 

And PAC pillmanized Page in the clip - and was written out saying he wanted to hurt Page and did so - so no reason to be at DON. How hurt is Page if he can wrestle a new opponent in what is promised to be a better match? So he no-sells the Pillmanization? Why do it then?

If PAC was going to go over now but lose later - how soon was Omega vs PAC supposed to happen? Couldn't that have waited months? 

They should just blacklist PAC and move on without him. He can have DG and keep doing what he's enjoying doing. 

This is why exclusive contracts matter. Hope they learned their lesson going forward.


----------



## Erik.

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I'm not letting anybody off the hook here. It still stinks for all involved. There isn't going to be a better match for Page than PAC because it was the first match announced at the initial press conference - it matters. And hotshotting out Moxley or Punk might pop fans, but it doesn't undo that they botched this terribly. And it just means Punk/Moxley were wasted in a planned debut later on. And odds are it's not Mox or Punk so anybody else will be a letdown.


AEW probably more so because of their non-exclusivity in their contract, the fact that they not only booked a champion of another promotion on their card but made huge plans for them going forward which would have involved a loss.

DG are just protecting their main champion. Japan take that shit seriously. We're just desensitised because they treat the titles like shit in American promotions. I imagine PAC and DG though didn't expect them to be holding the belt for so long and no one has stepped up like they'd have liked to be able to take it off him yet though.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> And PAC pillmanized Page in the clip - and was written out saying he wanted to hurt Page and did so - so no reason to be at DON. How hurt is Page if he can wrestle a new opponent in what is promised to be a better match? So he no-sells the Pillmanization? Why do it then?


This could be a good thing if they're looking to create a new heel though to take PACs place. They can just beat down a wounded Page.

It'd be mighty disappointing if he no sold the injuries though. I don't think they'll go down that route.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> If PAC was going to go over now but lose later - how soon was Omega vs PAC supposed to happen? Couldn't that have waited months?


It was supposed to happen later in the year. Between September and December according to reports.

Comes back to what was said earlier though. I assume all parties involved probably didn't expect PAC to be holding the DG title for that long but as DG probably have no plans to take it off him, AEW were just cutting it short now instead of having to go through with said plans and then cancel closer to the events.

It'd been nice for PAC to beat Page at DoN and Pillmanize him there and then say he's too good for AEW before going on a hiatus until he loses the DG belt and then picking up where he left off when he's back though but I guess they didn't want to go down that road.


----------



## V-Trigger

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> If PAC was going to go over now but lose later - how soon was Omega vs PAC supposed to happen? Couldn't that have waited months?


They probably wanted to do PAC vs Omega at ALL IN 2 in September for the title but DG told PAC that he's holding the title until the fall. AEW couldn't wait that long and made the call to have another guy step up and take PAC spot. He isn't going to be back until he drops the DG title most likely.


----------



## RiverFenix

If the plan wasn't for PAC to hold the DG title this long - then DG is leaving it on him to screw with AEW by blowing up their card and plans. PAC wants to side with DG that is his choice, but I wouldn't ever book him in the future. There is no way AEW would have signed PAC without discussing their booking plans with him through his run with the company, if he wasn't signing exclusively. So he agreed to the matches when he signed, and is backing out now because DG left the title on him. 

And why allow a non-AEW exclusive wrestler go over one of your exclusive guys? Why send Page over at all? Just say DG refused to allow their champion to wrestle Page at DoN and thus a new challenger has stepped in.

So whomever is wrestling Page is getting the PAC storyline soup to nuts? So we know said person will beat Hangman and then eventually lose to Omega come the fall?


----------



## sim8

Reggie Dunlop said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> if Dave is right and he was foing over at DON, and then losing against omega down the line in a world title feud, then that's absolutely not the same thing. There is refusing to lose against Adam page, and then there is refusing to lose against Kenny omega in a title feud.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like it's all about timing. PAC (and Dragon Gate) don't want him to lose to _anybody_ while he's holding their title, plain and simple. Makes perfect sense to me, and it's just an added difficulty to have to work around when dealing with inter-promotion talent. It's not PAC not wanting to job to one guy or another.
> 
> The biggest one to blame in all this? Meltzer, for making a bigger deal out of it than it ever should have been. He had to go scoop his 'creative differences' angle before the parties themselves had a chance to play it out. Giving his usual half-assed barely intelligible gibberish version of the story, he's done everybody involved more harm than good. More than AEW or PAC, Meltzer is the one I'm quickly losing what little respect I have left for.
Click to expand...

This.


----------



## V-Trigger

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> And why allow a non-AEW exclusive wrestler go over one of your exclusive guys? Why send Page over at all? Just say DG refused to allow their champion to wrestle Page at DoN and thus a new challenger has stepped in.



Because they don't want to outright say that this is due to DG using politics. That could burn potential bridges with PAC. They are going to shoot an angle and plant the seeds for a potential PAC/Page feud down the line.


----------



## Erik.

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So whomever is wrestling Page is getting the PAC storyline soup to nuts? So we know said person will beat Hangman and then eventually lose to Omega come the fall?


Probably not, no.

We don't even know if Page is wrestling at DoN.

Why not just.... wait to see what happens?


----------



## RiverFenix

V-Trigger said:


> Because they don't want to outright say that this is due to DG using politics. That could burn potential bridges with PAC. They are going to shoot an angle and plant the seeds for a potential PAC/Page feud down the line.



So they roll over and take the hit a week out from arguably the most important card in their history? All that promotional material with PAC and Page good for shit now. "Card subject to change" already happening for non-injury reasons. When did PAC and DG balk? This last week? When did PAC know he wasn't going to honor his agreements? Did DG tell PAC this week that he'll keep their title through the fall and thus will not allow him to job and the PAC told AEW? When did DG make this decision? 

Timing is absolute shits. And it was malicious on the end of DG and AEW is covering for them to protect a relationship? There is no relationship if they pulled this shit.


----------



## V-Trigger

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Timing is absolute shits. And it was malicious on the end of DG and AEW is covering for them to protect a relationship? There is no relationship if they pulled this shit.


PAC probably didn't know that he would be champion by now. I agree that this is AEW fault for not realizing it but yet again. Japanese companies don't tell outsiders their plans. Hell, even their own wrestlers don't know until a few days before the shows.


----------



## patpat

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> If the plan wasn't for PAC to hold the DG title this long - then DG is leaving it on him to screw with AEW by blowing up their card and plans. PAC wants to side with DG that is his choice, but I wouldn't ever book him in the future. There is no way AEW would have signed PAC without discussing their booking plans with him through his run with the company, if he wasn't signing exclusively. So he agreed to the matches when he signed, and is backing out now because DG left the title on him.
> 
> And why allow a non-AEW exclusive wrestler go over one of your exclusive guys? Why send Page over at all? Just say DG refused to allow their champion to wrestle Page at DoN and thus a new challenger has stepped in.
> 
> So whomever is wrestling Page is getting the PAC storyline soup to nuts? So we know said person will beat Hangman and then eventually lose to Omega come the fall?


 thing is maybe they intend to make him an exclusive later down the road which is why. 
I cant believe those guys didn't have all of this figures , I am almost convinced this is a case with DG deciding PAC is gonna hold the title longer. That's really a fuck up if so. 
The aew are veryyyy soft on him indeed , a lot of wrestling companies would drop him but I dont think they will. 
My problem is if it's a case of someone else take his spot , if this someone end up being a lot better then he could be fucked. If it's a guy like Moxley then RIP for his ass. 
And the thing is among the promoter he is starting to have a reputation for these kind of fucks up.....
And their reaction should worry him "we have a better replacement anyway" if its true and the replacement end up being great then welp.....

Also they wont do a screw up on their very first ppv , youncant be the company that sell yourself as an alternative blablabla and then drop a da on ppv finish, its classic wwe booking and it did hurt wcw Too.


----------



## Erik.

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So they roll over and take the hit a week out from arguably the most important card in their history? All that promotional material with PAC and Page good for shit now. "Card subject to change" already happening for non-injury reasons. When did PAC and DG balk? This last week? When did PAC know he wasn't going to honor his agreements? Did DG tell PAC this week that he'll keep their title through the fall and thus will not allow him to job and the PAC told AEW? When did DG make this decision?
> 
> Timing is absolute shits. And it was malicious on the end of DG and AEW is covering for them to protect a relationship? There is no relationship if they pulled this shit.


Or AEW never told DG of their plans for PAC to lose to Omega later in the year?

Who knows.

Dragon Gate are protecting their champion, THEIR wrestler. I'm not really sure Dragon Gate or PAC have done anything wrong here. PAC owes nothing to AEW, he isn't even their guy. 

He was Dragon Gate's and HAS been champion before AEW were even in existence. Dragon Gate have refused to have PAC lose in various matches across various promotions and AEW would have known about this.

It wouldn't surprise me of AEW took the gamble of booking PAC as their big heel star to eventually clash with Omega in hope that he'd have lost the DG belt by the time they clash but it's coming to the business period now and there's no sign of PAC losing it to a DG up and comer so instead of having PAC go over Page and playing with fire, they've just cut it short now to prevent an even WORSE scenario happening.

It's shit, yes.

But no one really knows the full story. Who's really to blame. What DG have said on the matter. What PAC thinks of it all.

FFS, AEW haven't even confirmed the match is off yet. They've let their buddy Meltzer do it.

Meltzer has made this 100x worse than it needed to be.


----------



## Isuzu

PAC has every right to do what he did. He was probably given creative control and decided whats best for him. ..
Lets just say Moxley goes to AEW. He is only going there because of "creative freedom or Control" that he didnt have in WWE. Now what happens when a booking decision such as him having to job to the entire elite, which conflicts with his creative freedom or control.. He can just walk out too? Now multiply this by however many wrestlers(all of them I presume) that were promised or given creative control to sign with AEW.


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> DetroitRiverPhx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Timing is absolute shits. And it was malicious on the end of DG and AEW is covering for them to protect a relationship? There is no relationship if they pulled this shit.
> 
> 
> 
> PAC probably didn't know that he would be champion by now. I agree that this is AEW fault for not realizing it but yet again. Japanese companies don't tell outsiders their plans. Hell, even their own wrestlers don't know until a few days before the shows.
Click to expand...

 so both pac and aew got fucked here ? These traditions makes it impossible to have any kind of relationship with them tho? You are not gonna tell your partners so they can prepare themselves? 
I guess pac told them he wont be champion by June and then at the last minute DG pulled it. Dave did say yesterday the news that fucked everything up came to them very recently.....
Hope pac doesnt regret...its a pretty big spot.


----------



## patpat

Isuzu said:


> PAC has every right to do what he did. He was probably given creative control and decided whats best for him. ..
> Lets just say Moxley goes to AEW. He is only going there because of "creative freedom or Control" that he didnt have in WWE. Now what happens when a booking decision such as him having to job to the entire elite, which conflicts with his creative freedom or control.. He can just walk out too? Now multiply this by however many wrestlers(all of them I presume) that were promised or given creative control to sign with AEW.


 you do realise he was supposed to beat page and have a feud for the world title with Kenny omega right? So your point about him jobbing to the whole elite makes no sense?....


----------



## Erik.

Isuzu said:


> PAC has every right to do what he did. He was probably given creative control and decided whats best for him. ..
> Lets just say Moxley goes to AEW. He is only going there because of "creative freedom or Control" that he didnt have in WWE. Now what happens when a booking decision such as him having to job to the entire elite, which conflicts with his creative freedom or control.. He can just walk out too? Now multiply this by however many wrestlers(all of them I presume) that were promised or given creative control to sign with AEW.


Creative control had nothing to do with it.

Whilst you're at it, learn what creative control means.


----------



## Isuzu

Erik. said:


> Creative control had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Whilst you're at it, learn what creative control means.


The Hulkster explained to us all very nicely. I guess in AEW land it means something else:serious:


----------



## Isuzu

From Kevin Castle:

https://mobile.twitter.com/KevZCastle/status/1130028974715940864


----------



## Erik.

Isuzu said:


> From Kevin Castle:
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/KevZCastle/status/1130028974715940864


PAC wasn't going to 'job' to Page.

He was going to beat Page.


----------



## Platt

If it's a Visa issue it sucks for everyone involved but if it's down to PAC not losing that's 100% on AEW. They knew it going in that he wasn't going to lose while DG champ so either plan for him only winning or don't announce anything in advance until he loses the title.


----------



## patpat

Isuzu said:


> From Kevin Castle:
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/KevZCastle/status/1130028974715940864


 seems like someone is late on the news.......
People reacting without all infos is the worst kind of cancer we are facing today. Because you have people sporting like retards for things that ends up being "not that much of a deal" which according to the latest is exactly what all of this is heading to be....


----------



## Vic

Alright after glossing over the situation here’s the thing. Both parties look bad in a way. It could be argued that Page should never have gone over PAC if that was always the plan, especially in the middle of a big rebuilding period for Dragon Gate. And if they knew ahead of time then it’s a bad look on AEW on your first big show no less. On the other hand PAC being ego driven is just as bad, but considering his position it’s understandable. That being said this could still be turned into a work by show time if AEW, PAC, and Dragon Gate can communicate properly & work it out by then.



Isuzu said:


> The Hulkster explained to us all very nicely. I guess in AEW land it means something else:serious:


You definitely don’t know what creative control means and it has absolutely nothing to do with booking.


----------



## Erik.

Vic said:


> Alright after glossing over the situation here’s the thing. Both parties look bad in a way. It could be argued that Page should never have gone over PAC if that was always the plan, especially in the middle of a big rebuilding period for Dragon Gate. And if they knew ahead of time then it’s a bad look on AEW on your first big show no less. On the other hand PAC being ego driven is just as bad, but considering his position it’s understandable. That being said this could still be turned into a work by show time if AEW, PAC, and Dragon Gate can communicate properly & work it out by then.


Page wasn't going to beat PAC.

However, Omega was going to go over him later in the year for the belt and DG didn't want to see the champion of their promotion lose to a champion of another promotion. Which makes sense.

I can only assume that AEW didn't expect PAC to hold the belt for as long as he has and instead of going through with PAC beating Page and being built up as a contender for the title (and then pulling the plug later on in the year), they got it over and done with before the storyline has even started.

But again, that is AEW's fault. You shouldn't expect anything from other promotions and with PAC not having an exclusive contract this always had the potential to happen. I can only hope that they were smart enough that in the back of their head they had a back up alternative so that they don't have to potentially throw away and re-write future television events


----------



## shandcraig

Hopefully i can find some AEW buddies at the ppv to hangout with after and be dorks talking about wrestling at a bar lol


----------



## patpat

Vic said:


> Alright after glossing over the situation here’s the thing. Both parties look bad in a way. It could be argued that Page should never have gone over PAC if that was always the plan, especially in the middle of a big rebuilding period for Dragon Gate. And if they knew ahead of time then it’s a bad look on AEW on your first big show no less. On the other hand PAC being ego driven is just as bad, but considering his position it’s understandable. That being said this could still be turned into a work by show time if AEW, PAC, and Dragon Gate can communicate properly & work it out by then.
> 
> 
> 
> Isuzu said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Hulkster explained to us all very nicely. I guess in AEW land it means something else<img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/WrestlingForum_2014RED/smilies/tango_face_plain.png" border="0" alt="" title="Serious" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> You definitely don’t know what creative control means and it has absolutely nothing to do with booking.
Click to expand...

 thing is Pac was going over page , then they would build a feud of pac vs omega for the title.....
It makes sense since there a team omega vs team pac match at the fyter fest. And they actually sent Page right to England so he could actually take the beat down....
Thing is , DG wont be hurt by hit, I doubt aew will be hurt by it. In fact I think at the end of the show most people wont be talking about it. The real one who could be a victim without having asked anything is pac. 
I dont see aew with how they are doing long term booking doing such a plan if they weren't sure pac would be available for it. So my guess is , they all were sure ( pac included ) that he wouldn't be champion come September. But then DG pulled it , now I wouldn't blame DG either because I doubt they did it just to be petty. I just think they didn't thought he would be champ , like maybe they thought someone would have been over enough to beat pac but plan changed?...possible,


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> When did PAC and DG balk? This last week? When did PAC know he wasn't going to honor his agreements? Did DG tell PAC this week that he'll keep their title through the fall and thus will not allow him to job and the PAC told AEW? When did DG make this decision?


Who cares. Shit happens all the time that we ordinary fans don't know all the details about that affects what we end up seeing on tv. Because we have dirt sheet jockeys like Meltzer feeding us more 'inside' information, some people seem to think we know everything. Here's a news flash: we don't. In this situation and most others, unless you're inside and witness it all yourself, you don't know anything. Even people inside don't know everything. 

Who cares who knew what and when. We're not talking government conspiracies here, we're talking one pro wrestling match that for whatever reason isn't going to go off as planned, and the parties involved are making the best of it. Just sit back and seei where it goes. I'm pretty sure whatever they end up with will still be better than another last-minute McMahon switcheroonie that's probably every WWE show ever.


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> Vic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright after glossing over the situation here’s the thing. Both parties look bad in a way. It could be argued that Page should never have gone over PAC if that was always the plan, especially in the middle of a big rebuilding period for Dragon Gate. And if they knew ahead of time then it’s a bad look on AEW on your first big show no less. On the other hand PAC being ego driven is just as bad, but considering his position it’s understandable. That being said this could still be turned into a work by show time if AEW, PAC, and Dragon Gate can communicate properly & work it out by then.
> 
> 
> 
> Page wasn't going to beat PAC.
> 
> However, Omega was going to go over him later in the year for the belt and DG didn't want to see the champion of their promotion lose to a champion of another promotion. Which makes sense.
> 
> I can only assume that AEW didn't expect PAC to hold the belt for as long as he has and instead of going through with PAC beating Page and being built up as a contender for the title (and then pulling the plug later on in the year), they got it over and done with before the storyline has even started.
> 
> But again, that is AEW's fault. You shouldn't expect anything from other promotions and with PAC not having an exclusive contract this always had the potential to happen. I can only hope that they were smart enough that in the back of their head they had a back up alternative so that they don't have to potentially throw away and re-write future television events
Click to expand...

 Ronan extent I agree with you, but I cant see them nornpac himself going into it without being sure of the thing. My guess is it's a last minute change and pac will hold the title for longer ( maybe they failed to build their next big thing) 
Bow I am almost certain with how fast they created a storyline around it , that they have a back up plan. If they bothered to plan this far into the future it means events like that were also thought about.


----------



## shandcraig

I just listened to conrad on something to wrestle with last night about ratings. He went on about the highest rated raw episode and how in fact he didnt enjoy the show. And him and bruce went on to talk about how ratings does not always mean the most revenue or the best product. That He went on to say because of these journalists in wrestling is the only reason fans obsess over all the inside of the business and forget to enjoy the show. He went on to talk about how he couldnt care less how much a budget was for any other show he watches on tv or the ratings.

He also pointed out some kid that went to the show not because of how much money a certain wrestler made or whatever but because they wanted to see the character

Some of you are so over your heads about this shit, Relax

People like dave do nothing positive for the business

Regardless of what this is i hope people can just try to remember to enjoy the dam product.


----------



## Cas Ras

While the summary that somebody posted about what Meltzer said (since it gets lost over the pages, here it is https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/bqfwtp/wor_details_on_pac_aew_situation/ ) is a bit vague, I think it explains the situation. It seems they now have found a replacement plan (Meltzer doesn't speculate what is the replacement though) and therefore now pulled Pac off, since they saw they saw the cooperation as problematic in the long run. And originally Pac was planned to go over, so it just got changed now.
I guess how things will be perceived depends on the replacement they found.

Meltzer said in the original "There will be at least one more announcement made midweek". I just speculate that will be Tenille Dashwood and that she was originally planed as a surprise for DoN. But if they now indeed got a big replacement like Punk for Pac they can't have another very good, but not nearly as sensational, surprise member on the show and therefore will announce it now.


----------



## Erik.

Cas Ras said:


> While the summary that somebody posted about what Meltzer said (since it gets lost over the pages, here it is https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/bqfwtp/wor_details_on_pac_aew_situation/ ) is a bit vague, I think it explains the situation. It seems they now have found a replacement plan (Meltzer doesn't speculate what is the replacement though) and therefore now pulled Pac off, since they saw they saw the cooperation as problematic in the long run. And originally Pac was planned to go over, so it just got changed now.
> I guess how things will be perceived depends on the replacement they found.
> 
> Meltzer said in the original "There will be at least one more announcement made midweek". I just speculate that will be Tenille Dashwood and that she was originally planed as a surprise for DoN. But if they now indeed got a big replacement like Punk for Pac they can't have another very good, but not nearly as sensational, surprise member on the show and therefore will announce it now.


Well it certainly won't be punk considering he's commentating for UFC that night.

BTE tomorrow should be fun though. :lol


----------



## Isuzu

Even Forbes is covering the story:

_*AEW Double Or Nothing 2019: Politics Already Rearing Its Ugly Head As Pac Vs. Adam Page*_ Is Nixed

https://www.forbes.com/sites/alfred...g-its-ugly-head-as-pac-vs-adam-page-is-nixed/


----------



## rbl85

Cas Ras said:


> While the summary that somebody posted about what Meltzer said (since it gets lost over the pages, here it is https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/bqfwtp/wor_details_on_pac_aew_situation/ ) is a bit vague, I think it explains the situation. It seems they now have found a replacement plan (Meltzer doesn't speculate what is the replacement though) and therefore now pulled Pac off, since they saw they saw the cooperation as problematic in the long run. And originally Pac was planned to go over, so it just got changed now.
> I guess how things will be perceived depends on the replacement they found.
> 
> Meltzer said in the original "There will be at least one more announcement made midweek". I just speculate that will be Tenille Dashwood and that she was originally planed as a surprise for DoN. But if they now indeed got a big replacement like Punk for Pac they can't have another very good, but not nearly as sensational, surprise member on the show and therefore will announce it now.


I don't want to upset you but i don't think Tenille would be a big surprise.


----------



## patpat

Forbes is crap 
It's the same people that think mania being 8 hours is a good thing. Hard pass on them , the guy that posted above is right. All that internet shit is making everyone forget to enjoy the show. I am just sitting there waiting to enjoy my ass off. And I swear if Moxley shows up I am doing an helicopter with my dick <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## shandcraig

patpat said:


> Forbes is crap
> It's the same people that think mania being 8 hours is a good thing. Hard pass on them , the guy that posted above is right. All that internet shit is making everyone forget to enjoy the show. I am just sitting there waiting to enjoy my ass off. And I swear if Moxley shows up I am doing an helicopter with my dick <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />




So im going to the show live, Does that mean i have to do the helicopter in the MGM ? LOL


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Isuzu said:


> Even Forbes is covering the story:
> 
> _*AEW Double Or Nothing 2019: Politics Already Rearing Its Ugly Head As Pac Vs. Adam Page*_ Is Nixed
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/alfred...g-its-ugly-head-as-pac-vs-adam-page-is-nixed/


Oh for fucks sake. The end is here! Everybody run! AEW is dead before it ever got started!!!! NNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!! :surprise: :surprise: :surprise:

GTFO with this shit.


----------



## Oracle

Whoever Alfred Konuwa is. 

Looks like he's aswell informed as a typical wrestling forum member


----------



## Cas Ras

rbl85 said:


> I don't want to upset you


I'm not upset :avit:  
I think they just would not have somebody coming out as a surprise and shortly after then Punk or Moxley, overshadowing whatever surprise just happened before. I don't even know the order of the matches though. But yeah all speculative anyway, we will see  .


----------



## shandcraig

meow


----------



## Britz94xD

If this isn't a work....um....Why couldn't they just had the match at DON end in DQ? :chan


----------



## BigCy

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Oh for fucks sake. The end is here! Everybody run! AEW is dead before it ever got started!!!! NNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!! :surprise: :surprise: :surprise:
> 
> GTFO with this shit.


Shhh...better not say all that even if you're kidding, homeboy Beatles might go into severe depression.


----------



## shandcraig

Britz94xD said:


> If this isn't a work....um....Why couldn't they just had the match at DON end in DQ? :chan


It all seems like nonsense to me. Cus if that was the case they easily could have had a epic Heelish DQ at DON


----------



## Erik.

Britz94xD said:


> If this isn't a work....um....Why couldn't they just had the match at DON end in DQ? :chan


Because they want their PPVs to have clean wins and losses..


----------



## Prosper

Seems like a work to me. The match is still going down I think.


----------



## patpat

shandcraig said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forbes is crap
> It's the same people that think mania being 8 hours is a good thing. Hard pass on them , the guy that posted above is right. All that internet shit is making everyone forget to enjoy the show. I am just sitting there waiting to enjoy my ass off. And I swear if Moxley shows up I am doing an helicopter with my dick <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So im going to the show live, Does that mean i have to do the helicopter in the MGM ? LOL
Click to expand...

 do it! For us brother! :lol


----------



## shandcraig

Erik. said:


> Because they want their PPVs to have clean wins and losses..


Thats not true, You're going to tell me this company is not going to have heel stables screwing people ? This is the problem with them bringing up wins and loses. They simply are saying it will be remembered and a little bit more sport like. People are acting like this is real or something. The fact of the matter is you're going to get a Bullet club like stable NWO like stable in this company and they will fuck everyone over and it wont be clean. 


Look at NJPW for an example everyone. That company looks at wins and loses as a big deal.It still has matches that are not clean and drama and storylines. It just has a more intense work rate feel to the company that underlines the storylines and characters 

It just means when people win or lose between all the fun it wont be forgotten and continue storylines


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> Thats not true, You're going to tell me this company is not going to have heel stables screwing people ? This is the problem with them bringing up wins and loses. They simply are saying it will be remembered and a little bit more sport like. People are acting like this is real or something. The fact of the matter is you're going to get a Bullet club like stable NWO like stable in this company and they will fuck everyone over and it wont be clean.
> 
> 
> 
> It just means when people win or lose between all the fun it wont be forgotten and continue storylines


The words have come from their mouths.

So unless you're calling them liars, it is true. They want wins and losses to matter and they don't want screwy finishes or DQs happening on their PPVs.

Fact of the matter is, they didn't do a screwy finish on PPV for that EXACT reason. FFS, they flew Page out to the UK so they could do the fucking match there instead and do the screwy finish at a different promotion instead and that's out of respect to PAC and the DG title as well as not going against what they've been saying for months.


----------



## Death Rider

Erik. said:


> shandcraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not true, You're going to tell me this company is not going to have heel stables screwing people ? This is the problem with them bringing up wins and loses. They simply are saying it will be remembered and a little bit more sport like. People are acting like this is real or something. The fact of the matter is you're going to get a Bullet club like stable NWO like stable in this company and they will fuck everyone over and it wont be clean.
> 
> 
> 
> It just means when people win or lose between all the fun it wont be forgotten and continue storylines
> 
> 
> 
> The words have come from their mouths.
> 
> So unless you're calling them liars, it is true. They want wins and losses to matter and they don't want screwy finishes or DQs happening on their PPVs.
> 
> Fact of the matter is, they didn't do a screwy finish on PPV for that EXACT reason. FFS, they flew Page out to the UK so they could do the fucking match there instead and do the screwy finish at a different promotion instead out of respect to PAC and the DG title.
Click to expand...

Heels cheating to win is not the same as double count outs or DQ finishes though. Tbh dq finishes should not happen on ppv often and definitely not the first show.


----------



## shandcraig

Erik. said:


> The words have come from their mouths.
> 
> So unless you're calling them liars, it is true. They want wins and losses to matter and they don't want screwy finishes or DQs happening on their PPVs.
> 
> Fact of the matter is, they didn't do a screwy finish on PPV for that EXACT reason. FFS, they flew Page out to the UK so they could do the fucking match there instead and do the screwy finish at a different promotion instead and that's out of respect to PAC and the DG title as well as not going against what they've been saying for months.


yes words from their mouths wins and loses matter, Did they mention anyrthing about people cheat winning ? Dqs or storylines and drama ? No because all of that will happen.


People are creating a world out of a couple words they said


----------



## Erik.

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> Heels cheating to win is not the same as double count outs or DQ finishes though. Tbh dq finishes should not happen on ppv often and definitely not the first show.


I believe the winner of this is going to ultimately end up going for the title though so a DQ doesn't really solve anything. Especially when you're trying to establish a contender.

Time limit draw was nixed due to time constraints and the fact that previous draws PAC has had this year were booed by an audience and they didn't want to take that risk with it being their first show.

You're right in that every win on the show next week should be clean. 

Anyway, I think we'll all forget about this when the PPV is all said and done anyway when we're entertained by many other aspects of the show and count down the days until the next event and live television.


----------



## shandcraig

Exactly, People are making way to much out of this. It dont change shit. This event is going to kill it and if hes around well there you go,If not he will be replaced by someone better. 

Enjoy the ride folks


----------



## Erik.

Still a bit bush league that they haven't confirmed anything on their social media and the match is still on their website though.

fpalm


----------



## Y.2.J

I'm already over the PAC thing. Can we all move on?
It would've been a good match, would've been cool to see PAC, but at the end of the day its PAC. Let him come when he's out of DG and he'll be a good hand. In terms of rep/image...its their first show for goodness sake. There will be mistakes/issues/problems....you deal with it and move on.

If AEW can pull a Moxley surprise, then there's just no words. Moxely and Tenille would be fantasticcccc.


----------



## patpat

People, not wanting dq and screw up finishes on ppv is good. I think Eric bishoff once said it's why wcw took such a hit. The audience always sees it as the writers trying to get away, and people dont pay to see a dq on ppv. 
They will fo it on TV, or house shows. But on ppv? Nah 
Also no screwy finish doesnt mean a clean win. They said they want a clear winner/loser , not that the winner will always win as a moral and correct knight. So it doesnt exclude tricking the referee , cheating and all of that. But whether he cheats or not, the heel is the winner. Rollins got a win on Lesnar, but it doesnt mean he did it in the most moral way, he low blowed his ass <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
Yeah they should announce the match ain't taking place on their official websites. They already did it on page's Instagram but I guess they will release the fight they had first.


----------



## The Wood

Platt said:


> If it's a Visa issue it sucks for everyone involved but if it's down to PAC not losing that's 100% on AEW. They knew it going in that he wasn't going to lose while DG champ so either plan for him only winning or don't announce anything in advance until he loses the title.


I'd be far more forgiving of a visa issue. If it's because they can't book...less so. 



Y.2.J said:


> I'm already over the PAC thing. Can we all move on?
> It would've been a good match, would've been cool to see PAC, but at the end of the day its PAC. Let him come when he's out of DG and he'll be a good hand. In terms of rep/image...its their first show for goodness sake. There will be mistakes/issues/problems....you deal with it and move on.
> 
> If AEW can pull a Moxley surprise, then there's just no words. Moxely and Tenille would be fantasticcccc.


Nope. They promised something and it looks like they're not going to deliver it. Don't tell people they _have_ to be cool with that.



patpat said:


> People, not wanting dq and screw up finishes on ppv is good. I think Eric bishoff once said it's why wcw took such a hit. The audience always sees it as the writers trying to get away, and people dont pay to see a dq on ppv.
> They will fo it on TV, or house shows. But on ppv? Nah
> Also no screwy finish doesnt mean a clean win. They said they want a clear winner/loser , not that the winner will always win as a moral and correct knight. So it doesnt exclude tricking the referee , cheating and all of that. But whether he cheats or not, the heel is the winner. Rollins got a win on Lesnar, but it doesnt mean he did it in the most moral way, he low blowed his ass <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> Yeah they should announce the match ain't taking place on their official websites. They already did it on page's Instagram but I guess they will release the fight they had first.


You'd think if Bischoff thought the fuck-finishes were such a bad idea, he wouldn't have run them for years in a fucking row.


----------



## Erik.

Still looking forward to seeing the PAC and Page match from last night uploaded.

Those in attendance said it was a fucking awesome match.

:mark:


----------



## The Wood

That will be fine YouTube viewing, but it's independent-level stuff. A part of the AEW appeal is putting things in front of large audiences and making things seem more high-profile. It's good the match happened in some sense, but the mess around it is still disheartening.


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> Still looking forward to seeing the PAC and Page match from last night uploaded.
> 
> Those in attendance said it was a fucking awesome match.
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" />


 same , people said those in attendance went while and the fight was absolutely outstanding. ? but hey if they have a better match? Bring it on. 

Also apparently they confirmed its gonna be the good old TV 14. Not that its gonna make it more quality, but it's definitely a good way to attract those who left because wwe was pg and BS. 

Get ready to get blown away by kylie Rae y'all, I hope she brings her A game!


----------



## Erik.

The Wood said:


> That will be fine YouTube viewing, but it's independent-level stuff. A part of the AEW appeal is putting things in front of large audiences and making things seem more high-profile. It's good the match happened in some sense, but the mess around it is still disheartening.


They better hope it's Moxley coming through that curtain!


----------



## The Wood

Moxley would be a good addition. WWE left him feeling very cold, but he instantly washed a lot of that off with that hype video. He's also got a name that he might attract some people who aren't even as down on WWE as a lot of people are.


----------



## patpat

Wtf jungle boy is a future champion! The kid can do incredible moves and make them look legit ( which a lot of "flip wrestlers" fail to do). Amazing talent! 
Also , jesus the reaction Moxley would get coming through that ramp would just be outstanding :lol


----------



## Britz94xD

Looks like they'll be airing some AEW content on ITV1 here in UK (not just ITV4). :woo Hope it's a regular thing


----------



## The Wood

patpat said:


> Wtf jungle boy is a future champion! The kid can do incredible moves and make them look legit ( which a lot of "flip wrestlers" fail to do). Amazing talent!
> Also , jesus the reaction Moxley would get coming through that ramp would just be outstanding :lol


Haven't seen him work yet, but he looks like he needs to grow into himself a bit. Being the son of Luke Perry helps him. Not sold on the official ring name "Jungle Boy" though. Or Nate Coy. Just call him "Jungle Boy" Jack Perry. 



Britz94xD said:


> Looks like they'll be airing some AEW content on ITV1 here in UK (not just ITV4). :woo Hope it's a regular thing


That is great news for AEW.


----------



## patpat

The Wood said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf jungle boy is a future champion! The kid can do incredible moves and make them look legit ( which a lot of "flip wrestlers" fail to do). Amazing talent!
> Also , jesus the reaction Moxley would get coming through that ramp would just be outstanding <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen him work yet, but he looks like he needs to grow into himself a bit. Being the son of Luke Perry helps him. Not sold on the official ring name "Jungle Boy" though. Or Nate Coy. Just call him "Jungle Boy" Jack Perry.
> 
> 
> 
> Britz94xD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they'll be airing some AEW content on ITV1 here in UK (not just ITV4). <img src="http://i.imgur.com/kAWI91L.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Woo" class="inlineimg" /> Hope it's a regular thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is great news for AEW.
Click to expand...

 oh of course , he is barely a pet project at this point. It's just that one young guy you know in 5 6 years is gonna be at least a very solid mid carder. But yeah he is a very good worker. 
And he is called jungle boy because he literally looks like....a jungle boy , you should see him. Big potential, give him to Jericho so he can up his game. They have Jericho dustin and Billy guun they have no excuse for their young talent being well prepared.


----------



## The Wood

patpat said:


> oh of course , he is barely a pet project at this point. It's just that one young guy you know in 5 6 years is gonna be at least a very solid mid carder. But yeah he is a very good worker.
> And he is called jungle boy because he literally looks like....a jungle boy , you should see him. Big potential, give him to Jericho so he can up his game. They have Jericho dustin and Billy guun they have no excuse for their young talent being well prepared.


I agree with this wholeheartedly. Jericho and Dustin are the guys that are going to help guys like Adam Page and Jack Perry get to the next level, whatever that level is for them.

I hope we see more veterans brought in for special occasions every now and then. Lance Storm working with some of these guys every now and then would certainly help them out too.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Erik. said:


> The words have come from their mouths.
> 
> So unless you're calling them liars, it is true. They want wins and losses to matter and they don't want screwy finishes or DQs happening on their PPVs.
> 
> Fact of the matter is, they didn't do a screwy finish on PPV for that EXACT reason. FFS, they flew Page out to the UK so they could do the fucking match there instead and do the screwy finish at a different promotion instead and that's out of respect to PAC and the DG title as well as not going against what they've been saying for months.


There is a simple fix for that, have a column for a DQ win. Problem solved.


----------



## Genking48

Hope they don't go for the early EVOLVE route with the win-loss records, because that shit :tripsscust


----------



## patpat

The Wood said:


> I agree with this wholeheartedly. Jericho and Dustin are the guys that are going to help guys like Adam Page and Jack Perry get to the next level, whatever that level is for them.
> 
> I hope we see more veterans brought in for special occasions every now and then. Lance Storm working with some of these guys every now and then would certainly help them out too.


I always wondered if they intend to do a partnership with reality of wrestling. booker t is. doing an excellent job there teaching his student how do a wrestling match with the psychology and all. they can do incredible moves, but won't sum it. 
i have seen few matches, the boy can do a lot of moves but did a single big move for the win , it really felt so special. I hope they reach to him to use his school as a farming system. sure he would love it, his mindset is something we need in wrestling.


----------



## Vic

They should definitely sign Booker as an agent his knowledge is a must.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Book said he was under a legends contract with WWE through 2029.


----------



## Adam Cool

Not sure why they obsess so much about wins and loses when even The UFC started to ignore it's own own list once they realised how most the fans dont care about it


----------



## Y.2.J

The Wood said:


> Nope. They promised something and it looks like they're not going to deliver it. Don't tell people they _have_ to be cool with that.


Few things:

1) Read the fine print. The card can always change. It was their every intention to have PAC v Page to happen at DON. Shit happens. Boo hoo. At the end of the day, PAC's allegiance was with DG. He didn't bend with AEW's plans, vision or their belief to have screwy finishes on PPVs. You can look at it both ways, but it's also cool to see AEW sticking to their guns as well.

2) At least we're told well ahead of the event. There's been some other promotions in the past that knew matches weren't happening but didn't announce it until the time of the event. On top of that, we're still going to get the match, yes it didn't happen in an AEW ring but we're still going to see it and they're spinning it like its part of a story.

3) At the end of the day, if you can't see that it's their first show under the AEW name, and issues like this can happen, and are so heart broken that they broke their "_promise_"...you don't _have_ to watch it. You can stay bitter, that's your choice, I'm not saying _you have to be cool with it._


----------



## rbl85

I think some wrestling fans needs to grow a little bit.


----------



## NXT Only

Acting like PAC thing will make or break DoN it AEW is ridiculous. Shit happens, they’re adjusting on the fly, rather well actually.

Let’s see what happens. 

However this is why I’m against talent sharing.


----------



## TD Stinger

PAC not being on the show is just a bad look that you would have liked to have avoided going into the show and it's one that they should be held accountable for. But if they can find something else to do next week and still have a great show, it'll end up being a moot point in the long run.



Genking48 said:


> Hope they don't go for the early EVOLVE route with the win-loss records, because that shit :tripsscust


What did that entail?


----------



## DxNWO4Lyfe

I'm not pissed at either Pac or AEW. I've never been a big fan of Pac anyways. When I first saw him for the first time he was "The man that gravity forgot" or some shit. Which was laughable at best. I also think he's dumb for not wanting to wrestle Omega. Omega was the main event at WK. Losing to him wouldn't be so bad, even if hes DGs champ or not. So as a fan i'm not mad that he won't be at DON. My only concern is Hangman Page has someone to wrestle. 

List of who i'd like to see wrestle page: 
1. Moxley 
2. CM Punk (possible, remember Jericho said he wouldn't be at ALL IN. Khan has a private jet. Put the match on the card that works best to fly him back to california so he can still commentate. This would be sick and would crash the internet. Pay him a couple million and call it a day. Also lets Punk give the FU he wants to give to WWE!)
3. Would ROH be willing to let Marty Scurll do a one off? Maybe AEW allows Omega or Jericho to wrestle a one off for ROH. 
4. Shawn spears, not really bigger than Pac but still better than nothing. 

Who do you guys think will wrestle hangman page at DON?


----------



## Chrome

It sucks, but they can make it work as now they'll be an air of mystery around Page's opponent. Hope Moxley shows up and puts a couple staples in Page's forehead.









There's also a chance this all ends up being an elaborate work. The timing of it is certainly strange.


----------



## Joe Goldberg

Wait so according to marks, when Neville was AWOL in WWE, he was the best thing ever and now when he has rejected AEW, He becomes an average performer?


----------



## rbl85

Joe Goldberg said:


> Wait so according to marks, when Neville was AWOL in WWE, he was the best thing ever and now when he has rejected AEW, He becomes an average performer?


I tried to find something right in your post but I couldn't.


----------



## patpat

Warning , very long post, sorry! It's about : is wins and loss mattering really the bad thing people make it out to be ? 




Peuple needs to understand that wins and loss being taken into consideration is one of the corner stone of wrestling. Austin didn't lose often, hell he barely lost because he is a big star. Same for the rock. If wins and losses didn't matter back in the attitude era Jericho beating both Austin and rock in the same night would mean NOTHING! and guess what? Right after they did 50/50 booking and ruined any chances for Jericho to get on the level of austin/rock. 
There is a reason cena sidney lose for years, there is a reason brock Lesnar didn't lose for years , there is a reason Hogan didn't lose. People like Hogan who go around saying it's not important are piece of shit because they know DAMN well! Wins and losses make the wrestler's credibility , and a wrestler kayfabe credibility is 50% of his relevance. There is a reason why despite being the most hate babyface ever Roman ended up selling merch like crazy , because he kept winning and winning and winning. There is a reason okada doesnt lose often. 
We have been fed 50/50 booking to the point the sheer idea of the wins and losses mattering scares us. It's the same as the sport/serious approach. For 2 decades we as an audience have been fed a made up wwe "sport entertainemrnt" propaganda , where they would use the "its entertainment" to justify all their shitty booking and horrible writing. Matt Jackson said the aew stories are going to be mature , complex and well thought. Helll if anything the news of today shows how far they are already planning shit in the future. And you know what? Making they could have made pac a bigger star than any of us thought he would be with that one story, maybe not. 
Every win needs to matter , every loss needs to matter , this idea that "oh it's nothing it's just a loss no ones cares" is the reason why we get no star today, none of them are believable. 
But they can do fuck up? 
Yeah no shit , the dq finish , no contest and crap like that is the reason Lesnar lost his aura, because when a promotion do that , the fans KNOW it's to get away from a situation and they stop looking at the product as fans and start over analysing it. Why so you think Rollins' win over Lesnar made him a no star? Because two weeks before he lost against Corbin, it was a "distraction finish" but you know what? No ones cares and people still shit on it because everyone knew what the bookers were doing. Same when he wins with a lowblow? Everyone see though the booking and think...meh they dont want to give him a clear win , "he is just not the guy". 
That's what happens when win and loss dont matter, you cant create any star. But here , they didn't even do it because of win and loss , they did it because dq finish and fucked up finish on a ppv is bad. It's always gonna be bad unless it's a very rare plot device that you use to create shock and controversy. It's not shocking if you start foing it on your first show. 
Wins and loss matter , it always matters, it's the reason why people got behind Steve Austin the rock cena AJ styles when he was at his A game. Because nobody wants to see a fucking loser , a guy who can randomly lose at the top of the game. People wont buy him as a legit badass motherfucker , and they will chant "YOU DESERVE IT" at him, a chants that means "yeah it's cool that the COMPANY *put* the title on you , because we like you lol". A real champ foesmt get you deserve it chants , a real champ is a winner an ace and when he loses it's an earthquake and whoever's beats him become a main eventer immediately. 
The reality is , no one ever tried what those guys are doing seriously , the few wrestling promotion who did it , half assed it and then dropped it because they arent organised enough to do long term booking. Wins and loses being important imply that you need long term booking and sticking to the plan. That's what njpw does and it works. If your argument against wins and loss mattering is the piece of garbage ranking wwe did ( which wasnt based on wins and losss but *momentum*) or the system of tna were it was done through the votes of the fans then welp...
Only one company did the win and loss thing , it's called njpw , they did It with seriousness and long term booking. And they have the biggest stars in the industry today , and their title is the most prestigious one in the whole business. 
It's time for American wrestling to pick up its game. 

Hell if anything Dragon Gate is showing us HOW a main eventer should be treated!


----------



## The Wood

Y.2.J said:


> Few things:
> 
> 1) Read the fine print. The card can always change. It was their every intention to have PAC v Page to happen at DON. Shit happens. Boo hoo. At the end of the day, PAC's allegiance was with DG. He didn't bend with AEW's plans, vision or their belief to have screwy finishes on PPVs. You can look at it both ways, but it's also cool to see AEW sticking to their guns as well.
> 
> 2) At least we're told well ahead of the event. There's been some other promotions in the past that knew matches weren't happening but didn't announce it until the time of the event. On top of that, we're still going to get the match, yes it didn't happen in an AEW ring but we're still going to see it and they're spinning it like its part of a story.
> 
> 3) At the end of the day, if you can't see that it's their first show under the AEW name, and issues like this can happen, and are so heart broken that they broke their "_promise_"...you don't _have_ to watch it. You can stay bitter, that's your choice, I'm not saying _you have to be cool with it._


1) Just because a card can change, doesn't mean it should, or that I have to give them my dollar while they do it. Shit happens? Cool. I've got better shit happening on May 25th now. 

2) It's not well ahead of the event. I was about to order it last week. Hopefully they would have allowed me to cancel my order. I don't care about seeing the match in a rag-tag indy. I wanted to see it as part of a big shw presentation. Stop trying to get me, as a consumer, to conform to what excuses you would make with your "at leasts." They're bait-and-switching me. I'm not happy with that. 

3) No, issues like this don't need to happen. I am forgiving of certain things. If one of the guys was injured there's no way I would hold this against them. I'm annoyed because this is a management issue. If you can't deliver something, _don't book it._ I'm not "heart-broken." I'm withholding my money because they advertised a product and are not delivering. You're right, I don't have to watch it. I probably won't be now. 



NXT Only said:


> Acting like PAC thing will make or break DoN it AEW is ridiculous. Shit happens, they’re adjusting on the fly, rather well actually.
> 
> Let’s see what happens.
> 
> However this is why I’m against talent sharing.


Lol, don't tell me what makes it or breaks it for me. I wanted to see that match. Now I'm far less interested in the event. It was already overpriced. Nah, mate. 

No one is saying that is the case for every single person that previously expressed interest in it. But too many bait-and-switches and they will learn what happens.

This has got nothing to do with talent sharing, by the way. This is poor management on AEW's end. Now the story is that they are cancelling the match because they can't have PAC lose to Omega in September? What the fuck does that have to do with May? It's really silly and getting in the way of my enjoyment. 



TD Stinger said:


> PAC not being on the show is just a bad look that you would have liked to have avoided going into the show and it's one that they should be held accountable for. But if they can find something else to do next week and still have a great show, it'll end up being a moot point in the long run.


Bingo. It's not the end of the world. But it's not going to sell them more PPVs either. It's a bad look and it's their fault.


----------



## Vic

Joe Goldberg said:


> Wait so according to marks, when Neville was AWOL in WWE, he was the best thing ever and now when he has rejected AEW, He becomes an average performer?


Absolutely no one has said that this entire debate you clown.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

rbl85 said:


> I think some wrestling fans needs to grow a little bit.


Yeah, and get used to idea of things not going in the direction they think they should go. The braintrust obviously have a long-term plan; the twists and turns things take along the way are not always going to seem logical or be what some people _think_ should happen. There's already an awful lot of 'what are they thinking' bullshit when all we have is a little tiny piece of the story, PAC vs Page being a prime example. 

I like knowing some of the background stories, but sometimes knowing too much starts impeding your ability to just enjoy the show. All the pontificating and second-guessing around here takes a lot of the fun out of it. AEW have been actively utilizing the interwebz and social media to spread information and 'play' with their fans, but I think we're seeing that that can be a double-edged sword.


----------



## patpat

after watching the money in the bank ppv, I am glad as FUCK aew is doing a "no bullshit" finish on ppv, what happened with Rey vs Joe shouldn't be allowed in a wrestling promotion...


----------



## patpat

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Yeah, and get used to idea of things not going in the direction they think they should go. The braintrust obviously have a long-term plan; the twists and turns things take along the way are not always going to seem logical or be what some people _think_ should happen. There's already an awful lot of 'what are they thinking' bullshit when all we have is a little tiny piece of the story, PAC vs Page being a prime example.
> 
> I like knowing some of the background stories, but sometimes knowing too much starts impeding your ability to just enjoy the show. All the pontificating and second-guessing around here takes a lot of the fun out of it. AEW have been actively utilizing the interwebz and social media to spread information and 'play' with their fans, but I think we're seeing that that can be a double-edged sword.


bro trust me, the people whining on the net are either the minority or the people who actually don't give a fuck about the company.....

edit : ANOTHER fucked up finish ? what the fuck is this? is that a ppv? :lol


----------



## NXT Only

The Wood said:


> 1) Just because a card can change, doesn't mean it should, or that I have to give them my dollar while they do it. Shit happens? Cool. I've got better shit happening on May 25th now.
> 
> 2) It's not well ahead of the event. I was about to order it last week. Hopefully they would have allowed me to cancel my order. I don't care about seeing the match in a rag-tag indy. I wanted to see it as part of a big shw presentation. Stop trying to get me, as a consumer, to conform to what excuses you would make with your "at leasts." They're bait-and-switching me. I'm not happy with that.
> 
> 3) No, issues like this don't need to happen. I am forgiving of certain things. If one of the guys was injured there's no way I would hold this against them. I'm annoyed because this is a management issue. If you can't deliver something, _don't book it._ I'm not "heart-broken." I'm withholding my money because they advertised a product and are not delivering. You're right, I don't have to watch it. I probably won't be now.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, don't tell me what makes it or breaks it for me. I wanted to see that match. Now I'm far less interested in the event. It was already overpriced. Nah, mate.
> 
> No one is saying that is the case for every single person that previously expressed interest in it. But too many bait-and-switches and they will learn what happens.
> 
> This has got nothing to do with talent sharing, by the way. This is poor management on AEW's end. Now the story is that they are cancelling the match because they can't have PAC lose to Omega in September? What the fuck does that have to do with May? It's really silly and getting in the way of my enjoyment.
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo. It's not the end of the world. But it's not going to sell them more PPVs either. It's a bad look and it's their fault.


It has a lot to do with talent sharing. If PAC was 100% committed to AEW then this doesn’t happen. But when you have one foot in and one foot out then we get situations like this.


----------



## Chrome

I'm not mad at Pac honestly. :toomanykobes

But yeah, as others have said, they need to just stick with AEW exclusive talent and not talent share.


----------



## Beatles123

Honestly I can see DG's mindset. They have a credible champ and want to keep it that way.

However, some here can fuck straight off saying this is the beginning of the end. I may have very loudly expressed dissatisfaction at all, this but AEW can still recover bu putting on a great show. My HOPE is that none of this happens again. They can't afford it.



Chrome said:


> I'm not mad at Pac honestly. :toomanykobes
> 
> But yeah, as others have said, they need to just stick with AEW exclusive talent and not talent share.


But they are already with OWE. :taker


----------



## patpat

OWE or AAA won't do the same to them..;that's the point of a partnership. they accepted to have the Lucha Bros loose at Mexico to build the story.


----------



## Beatles123

Now, Lets get back on to the hype train!!






LOOK AT THIS PRODUCTION! :lenny 

*LOOK AT THE TV-14 RATING!* :banderas


----------



## Chan Hung

Beatles123 said:


> Now, Lets get back on to the hype train!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK AT THIS PRODUCTION! <img src="http://i.imgur.com/J1vaLXw.png" border="0" alt="" title="Lenny" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> *LOOK AT THE TV-14 RATING!* <img src="http://i.imgur.com/BYFVNd7.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Banderas" class="inlineimg" />


Wowww and the JR touch to make it more epic!!


----------



## shandcraig

Ok ive been gone all day living life not having panic attacks over the little things lol. What have i missed boys ?

Love you all. Yes that was a good hype video and lol everyone on youtube also commenting on the pg14 lol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*MITB setting the bar ridiculously low and proving that the WWE will not change anytime soon. Thank god this company is happening when it is.*


----------



## shandcraig

Its un real how long people continue to complain about wwe but continue to watch


----------



## Beatles123

Yuffie Kisaragi said:


> *MITB setting the bar ridiculously low and proving that the WWE will not change anytime soon. Thank god this company is happening when it is.*


:ha I don't even know what the card was, was it bad? :heston


----------



## Jedah

After the first hour, it wasn't bad until it had the worst PPV ending of all time. That stunk the whole show.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

Beatles123 said:


> :ha I don't even know what the card was, was it bad? :heston


*Brock Lesnar entering the MITB and winning is all you need to know, absolute trash. Continued burial of young talent and opportunities wasted.*


----------



## Beatles123

Yuffie Kisaragi said:


> *Brock Lesnar entering the MITB and winning is all you need to know, absolute trash. Continued burial of young talent and opportunities wasted.*





Jedah said:


> After the first hour, it wasn't bad until it had the worst PPV ending of all time. That stunk the whole show.


:taker SWEET CRAP!! :hutz

:flair you poor bastards, Come! Come here! :mj2 It's gonna be ok. y'all are welcome here! :lenny


----------



## Jonhern

Saw a tweet stating AEW was the real money in the bank winner, that pretty much says it all with how bad that booking was. Almost universal negative reaction to wwe tweet about the win.


----------



## Jedah

Already been here man. Stopped watching the garbage at all in February and haven't really looked back.

I just had nothing else to do tonight. Should've known :lmao

Can't wait for AEW to tear these people apart. It won't be that hard. All they have to do is not be shit.


----------



## Jedah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130304901827817473

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130305450224824322


----------



## Beatles123

Jedah said:


> Already been here man. Stopped watching the garbage at all in February and haven't really looked back.
> 
> I just had nothing else to do tonight. Should've known :lmao
> 
> Can't wait for AEW to tear these people apart. It won't be that hard. All they have to do is not be shit.


Right on, brother! :thecause

Looks like AEW'll be fine after all! :ha :ha :ha


----------



## Alright_Mate

Can't wait for AEW to counter this by putting their title on Michael Nakazawa.


----------



## Dixie

Beatles123 said:


> This is all im trying to say.
> 
> It looks unprofessional for them to have to change the match because of a walkout. Don't understand why thats so hard to understand for some. Still love the product.


First time you were ever impartial in this thread. I congratulate you sir! +rep

Holy shit - PAC takes wrestling *way* too seriously, what an absolute MARK! It's meant to be fun and tell a story. I really do hope this is a work...

...I bet Christopher Daniels thinks it's totally okay he's missing the PPV too, bro... :russo


----------



## Chan Hung

Beatles123 said:


> Yuffie Kisaragi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *MITB setting the bar ridiculously low and proving that the WWE will not change anytime soon. Thank god this company is happening when it is.*
> 
> 
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/rmFv3sL.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Ha" class="inlineimg" /> I don't even know what the card was, was it bad? <img src="http://i.imgur.com/m2XjBg7.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Heston" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

Well apparently the ones that enjoyed it are the ones that enjoy seeing the fresh face of Brock Lesnar in the business of getting part time wins


----------



## Beatles123

Dixie said:


> First time you were even impartial in this thread. I congratulate you sir! +rep
> 
> Holy shit - PAC takes wrestling *way* to seriously, what an absolute MARK! It's meant to be fun and tell a story. I really do hope this is a work...
> 
> ...I bet Christopher Daniels thinks it's totally okay he's missing the PPV too, bro... :russo


:ha well at least we're even for the neg.


----------



## Dixie

Beatles123 said:


> :ha well at least we're even for the neg.


LOL! You're funny bro. Just like your promos! :russo

You deserve a medal for the most impartial person on this thread!


----------



## Isuzu

Chan Hung said:


> Well apparently the ones that enjoyed it are the ones that enjoy seeing the fresh face of Brock Lesnar in the business of getting part time wins



Meanwhile 50yrs old Chris Jericho is headlining AEW ppv's when a younger Indy vanilla midget could've had that spot.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

shandcraig said:


> Its un real how long people continue to complain about wwe but continue to watch


I'm done watching after tonight's shitshow. I was slightly optimistic that either Lacey, KO, Corbin or Zayn would win tonight and give me some small reason to keep following the product. I hope they go out of business now.

Only watching AEW from here on out.


----------



## Beatles123

Dixie said:


> LOL! You're funny bro. Just like your promos! :russo
> 
> You deserve a medal for the most impartial person on this thread!


:flair they're just something I do for fun, dude.


----------



## Beatles123

Isuzu said:


> Meanwhile 50yrs old Chris Jericho is headlining AEW ppv's when a younger Indy vanilla midget could've had that spot.


Jericho is being used in a roll suited for him though.

EDIT:

THE MADLADS POSTED IT AGAIN!!! :ha






THEY KNOW ABOUT MITB! :heston


----------



## Necrolust

I didn’t even know MITB was this weekend...

May 25th cannot come soon enough!


----------



## Sugnid

Reading those MITB results just confirms that I need AEW to succeed. I'm just so far removed from WWE's product (and that's me being a fan for 30 years) now that I need something different from my wrestling now and hope that AEW can provide that so it hopefully makes WWE a better product in the future.


----------



## Erik.

LOLWWE

This can't come soon enough.


----------



## michael_3165

Sugnid said:


> Reading those MITB results just confirms that I need AEW to succeed. I'm just so far removed from WWE's product (and that's me being a fan for 30 years) now that I need something different from my wrestling now and hope that AEW can provide that so it hopefully makes WWE a better product in the future.


Why are you still watching? I watched for 15 years and one day I just gave up after thinking it was a bit shit. I 'get' that it can be part of your life but id you don't enjoy 50%+ of it why waste your life?

On a side note re: PAC, it is clear that Dragon Gate don't want their undefeated champion to be losing on such a stage and I get that completely. I would stick PAC in the battle royal and have him win it, then go against Omega. Alternatively have Page win - PAC doesn't get pinned - and then they can continue their feud once PAC loses in DG.


----------



## Donnie

I hope Joey Ryan and the Invisible Man do a run in on the tag main event.


----------



## michael_3165

Sonny Kiss vs. Brandon Cutler vs. Ace Romero vs. Glacier vs. Brian Pillman Jr. vs. Sunny Daze vs. MJF vs. Joey Janela vs. Dustin Thomas vs. Billy Gunn vs. Jimmy Havoc vs. Michael Nakazawa vs. Jungle Boy vs. TBA.

THIS concerns me. I know I am being cynical but surely if they are going to have a battle royal for a World Title Match opportunity you would expect a bit better in terms of names. Imagine Omega vs Havoc or Jungle Boy for the WORLD TITLE. Doesn't scream 'money'.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Can't wait to watch Double or Nothing. I hope they produce a really good show that would make me at least forget the trainwreck that was MITB.


----------



## michael_3165

Chrome said:


> I'm not mad at Pac honestly. :toomanykobes
> 
> But yeah, as others have said, they need to just stick with AEW exclusive talent and not talent share.


But nobody in their right mind is going to sign solely for a company that hasn't even had a stand alone show with no other companies.


----------



## Erik.

michael_3165 said:


> Sonny Kiss vs. Brandon Cutler vs. Ace Romero vs. Glacier vs. Brian Pillman Jr. vs. Sunny Daze vs. MJF vs. Joey Janela vs. Dustin Thomas vs. Billy Gunn vs. Jimmy Havoc vs. Michael Nakazawa vs. Jungle Boy vs. TBA.
> 
> THIS concerns me. I know I am being cynical but surely if they are going to have a battle royal for a World Title Match opportunity you would expect a bit better in terms of names. Imagine Omega vs Havoc or Jungle Boy for the WORLD TITLE. Doesn't scream 'money'.


I'm pretty sure the title match will be on their first ever TV event and not built up to a big PPV match.

Not sure why it should concern anyone. If it was going to truly mean something, it wouldn't be on the pre-show.

They made it a future title shot because otherwise the battle royale means fuck all.

It's also why people shouldn't get their hopes up of '21' being Punk or Moxley.

1. Punk is commentating for UFC that night
2. Moxley isn't going to be on a pre-show.

It'll be someone like Joey Ryan or Tye Dillinger and MJF will probably win.


----------



## Sugnid

michael_3165 said:


> Why are you still watching? I watched for 15 years and one day I just gave up after thinking it was a bit shit. I 'get' that it can be part of your life but id you don't enjoy 50%+ of it why waste your life?
> 
> On a side note re: PAC, it is clear that Dragon Gate don't want their undefeated champion to be losing on such a stage and I get that completely. I would stick PAC in the battle royal and have him win it, then go against Omega. Alternatively have Page win - PAC doesn't get pinned - and then they can continue their feud once PAC loses in DG.


My WWE watching is minimal at best these days. So my life isn't wasted in that regard. But obviously I will keep up to date with the results of the shows.


----------



## Erik.

Tomorrow.


----------



## Raye

Feel like this is a necessary reminder, MAY 25TH IS A SATURDAY. Just putting it out there for anybody who needs to read it/see it.


----------



## RiverFenix

michael_3165 said:


> Sonny Kiss vs. Brandon Cutler vs. Ace Romero vs. Glacier vs. Brian Pillman Jr. vs. Sunny Daze vs. MJF vs. Joey Janela vs. Dustin Thomas vs. Billy Gunn vs. Jimmy Havoc vs. Michael Nakazawa vs. Jungle Boy vs. TBA.
> 
> THIS concerns me. I know I am being cynical but surely if they are going to have a battle royal for a World Title Match opportunity you would expect a bit better in terms of names. Imagine Omega vs Havoc or Jungle Boy for the WORLD TITLE. Doesn't scream 'money'.


To be fair there will be 21 people in the battle royale and that is only 13 named. So there is eight wrestlers still TBA. Darby Allin is another name I think is in it. 

What I potentially like out of this is somebody is being separated out and up the card with a win here - getting a push out of the gate even if they're a sure loss in the eventual title match.


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> Tomorrow.


 ohohohoho boyyyyy
I heard nothing but great things from this match , cant wait!


----------



## hunterxhunter

https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCir...itb_spoilers_chris_jerichos_reaction_to_mitb/
lmao wwe fans are getting worked


----------



## Y.2.J

Beatles123 said:


> THE MADLADS POSTED IT AGAIN!!! :ha


The hype is real.

And that TV14 mark in the corner...

:banderas


----------



## Jedah

TV 14 rating brought me here today.


----------



## Mainboy

Wasn’t on planning to watch AEW but after last might’s same old crap from WWE. I’ll give this a go. 

Hoping this gets massive ratings on Saturday.


----------



## Erik.

The production value on that YouTube video was sweet.

I know the stage set up was fan made but seeing the slot machine design on the YouTube clip really made me harp back to the fan made stage set up and how awesome that would look on Saturday night. I really hope they've gone out to make it look like a real legit top promotion set up.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Just pre-ordered on Fitefor 20 bucks

I get MITB for free on my cable - and I didn’t even watch it 

I’m happy


----------



## Beatles123

Tell every WWE fan you know to make the switch, bros! :lenny


----------



## TripleG

It sucks that we lost Pac Vs. Hangman, but hopefully the show goes well anyway.


----------



## Beatles123

TripleG said:


> It sucks that we lost Pac Vs. Hangman, but hopefully the show goes well anyway.


It can't get worse than last night! :heston


----------



## FaceTime Heel

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> *To be fair there will be 21 people in the battle royale and that is only 13 named.* So there is eight wrestlers still TBA. Darby Allin is another name I think is in it.
> 
> What I potentially like out of this is somebody is being separated out and up the card with a win here - getting a push out of the gate even if they're a sure loss in the eventual title match.


This. The Bucks and Cody have been playing up this idea that you never know who's gonna show up in Vegas. I feel like we'll get at least 2 pleasant surprises.


----------



## Erik.

FaceTime Heel said:


> This. The Bucks and Cody have been playing up this idea that you never know who's gonna show up in Vegas. I feel like we'll get at least 2 pleasant surprises.


A few legends?

Would fucking mark for Arn Anderson :lol :lol










Fuck yeah, AA


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> The production value on that YouTube video was sweet.
> 
> I know the stage set up was fan made but seeing the slot machine design on the YouTube clip really made me harp back to the fan made stage set up and how awesome that would look on Saturday night. I really hope they've gone out to make it look like a real legit top promotion set up.


will you do the helicopter with your dick if the stage looks like that? :lol 

i intend to do it if Moxley comes out :lol


----------



## Beatles123

patpat said:


> will you do the helicopter with your dick if the stage looks like that? :lol
> 
> i intend to do it if Moxley comes out :lol


I was under the impression we were all gonna do that any way! :homer3


----------



## Erik.

patpat said:


> will you do the helicopter with your dick if the stage looks like that? :lol
> 
> i intend to do it if Moxley comes out :lol


Imagine the tease.

The first slot shows an M..... then the second slot shows O...... crowd starts to pop a little bit.... then the third slot shows X...... arena goes dark.










Would love anything that is all a bit Moxley though.. Little things like the production cutting out here and there throughout the show until the screen shows Moxley cutting a promo on a camcorder saying that he's coming.


----------



## Beatles123

Someone has to show up at 21 to entice people to buy the PPV...Punk?

That would make people order right there without thinking!!


----------



## shandcraig

Im the one that has to do the dick flip live at the arena well you people do it in private at your homes ???


Why would punk showing up for the free pre show make people het the oov?

He would have already made his appearance but i guess the what else factor. 

Anways punk has a mma fight that night, he isn't showing up


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> Imagine the tease.
> 
> The first slot shows an M..... then the second slot shows O...... crowd starts to pop a little bit.... then the third slot shows X...... arena goes dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love anything that is all a bit Moxley though.. Little things like the production cutting out here and there throughout the show until the screen shows Moxley cutting a promo on a camcorder saying that he's coming.


the crowd would absolutely go NUTS!!! :lol


----------



## Erik.

Beatles123 said:


> Someone has to show up at 21 to entice people to buy the PPV...Punk?
> 
> That would make people order right there without thinking!!


Punk will be in California doing commentary for the UFC.


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> Im the one that has to do the dick flip live at the arena well you people do it in private at your homes ???
> 
> 
> Why would punk showing up for the free pre show make people het the oov?
> 
> He would have already made his appearance but i guess the what else factor.
> 
> Anways punk has a mma fight that night, he isn't showing up


No kink shaming here bro. You wanna be an exhibitionist thats cool :lenny


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

TV-14


----------



## Chan Hung

Beatles123 said:


> TripleG said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sucks that we lost Pac Vs. Hangman, but hopefully the show goes well anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> It can't get worse than last night! <img src="http://i.imgur.com/m2XjBg7.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Heston" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

Yeah let's see how many ref botches were there and then to end with a shit finish? Yup AEW cant get here soon enough


----------



## Beatles123

Erik. said:


> Punk will be in California doing commentary for the UFC.


aw, FUCKSPRINKLES! you're right.


----------



## Chan Hung

patpat said:


> Erik. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine the tease.
> 
> The first slot shows an M..... then the second slot shows O...... crowd starts to pop a little bit.... then the third slot shows X...... arena goes dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love anything that is all a bit Moxley though.. Little things like the production cutting out here and there throughout the show until the screen shows Moxley cutting a promo on a camcorder saying that he's coming.
> 
> 
> 
> the crowd would absolutely go NUTS!!! <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

Damn I'd mark the fuck out


----------



## Sin City Saint

Beatles123 said:


> Someone has to show up at 21 to entice people to buy the PPV...Punk?
> 
> That would make people order right there without thinking!!


That would be awesome, too bad Punk’s doing commentary in California on Saturday. Marty Scurll would be cool too but he’s got NJPW dates on the 24th and 26th.


----------



## Erik.

I'm still not getting my hopes up though.

Preparing for DoN without the Mox.


----------



## Beatles123

Sin City Saint said:


> That would be awesome, too bad Punk’s doing commentary in California on Saturday. Marty Scurll would be cool too but he’s got NJPW dates on the 24th and 26th.


Is he even allowed in AEW? :taker


----------



## rbl85

Beatles123 said:


> aw, FUCKSPRINKLES! you're right.


Better for him to be at All In 2


----------



## Chan Hung

Yeah Mox may not arrive at DON let's not get our hopes up. On another note, I hope though they bring in someone good tho at 21


----------



## RiverFenix

Punk is much more valuable to show up live on their first show sorta deal. Have Rhodes in the ring announcing a title tournament naming 4-5 AEW talent and three wildcard openings and have Punk interrupt and ask for one of those open spots. 

I know the BR is for a future title shot, but given the motley crew in it, Moxley would be slumming to enter it. I'm fine with the "land of unwanted toys" field ending up with a Janela or Pillman Jr vs Omega television match down the line. I'd rather have the other seven be new faces, old names and who dats. Have the zaniness and unpredictability sell the match.

Look at the starrcast talent line-up - who is still active and unsigned and would be a good one-off BR cameo? https://www.starrcast.com/starrs


----------



## Erik.

Chan Hung said:


> Yeah Mox may not arrive at DON let's not get our hopes up. On another note, I hope though they bring in someone good tho at 21


After the tease in the last BTE video - I am expecting this bastard:










* Or at least for him to be in the Battle Royale.

I don't think its worth getting your hopes up over someone big for 21.. they're just hyping number 21 up as having an advantage for coming in last. A bit like how they always tease the number 30 spot in the Rumble and it ending up being someone random with no better odds than those already in the match.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Look at the starrcast talent line-up - who is still active and unsigned and would be a good one-off BR cameo? https://www.starrcast.com/starrs


Nick Gage on national TV :trips8 Don't know what shape Malenko is in, but that'd be cool. Arquette could be fun too. 

And as far as Moxley goes, I'd be perfectly happy with just a recorded promo, vignette or something.


----------



## Erik.

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Look at the starrcast talent line-up - who is still active and unsigned and would be a good one-off BR cameo? https://www.starrcast.com/starrs


DDP isn't a bad shout.

Especially after his cameo at All-In.

Joey Ryan and Davey Boy Smith Jr might be worth a shout too. I know Smith is with MLW but so is Brian Pillman JR and he's in...

Arn Andersen
Davey Boy Smith Jr
Joey Ryan
Shawn Spears
DDP

Could all quite easily add to the numbers.

Don't sweat on some others doing "double duty" and being in the match too, I mean it IS for a future title shot of course so could quite easily see someone like Pentagon JR in there or the likes of Kip and Sammy, who also have matches that night


----------



## shandcraig

I'm not sure why they would wanna hire mr 10, I dont see anything special about him.In fact his character is extremely wwe feeling. That being said ive never seen him before wwe and i dont know his talents. I know for me i lose insane amount of interest in anyone once they go to wwe. They change and AJ styles is a perfect example. The guy became a generic version of AJ. Lets not forget what made AJ good was the edge he formed because of TNA fucking him over and going to NJPW


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> I'm not sure why they would wanna hire mr 10, I dont see anything special about him.In fact his character is extremely wwe feeling. That being said ive never seen him before wwe and i dont know his talents. I know for me i lose insane amount of interest in anyone once they go to wwe. They change and AJ styles is a perfect example. The guy became a generic version of AJ. Lets not forget what made AJ good was the edge he formed because of TNA fucking him over and going to NJPW


He's a friend of The Elite and he's a good solid hand.

He's 38 years old so they may just like to give their friend a nice pay before he retires. As long as he comes in and is there to just do the job whilst making others look good, I don't have too much of a problem with it.

But he shouldn't be winning big matches or winning any titles


----------



## Chan Hung

Erik. said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Mox may not arrive at DON let's not get our hopes up. On another note, I hope though they bring in someone good tho at 21
> 
> 
> 
> After the tease in the last BTE video - I am expecting this bastard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Or at least for him to be in the Battle Royale.
> 
> I don't think its worth getting your hopes up over someone big for 21.. they're just hyping number 21 up as having an advantage for coming in last. A bit like how they always tease the number 30 spot in the Rumble and it ending up being someone random with no better odds than those already in the match.
Click to expand...

Yes but in old school Royal Rumbles back in the day number 30 usually was somebody pretty decent


----------



## shandcraig

My only worry about this company is if some wrestlers will outstay there welcome. If someones time has passed i dont want them wasting more money because being buddies. Its bad business


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Just saw the DoN advert on ITV before The Chase. So surreal.


----------



## Jedah

Dillinger just screams "TNA trap" where they would hire any WWE reject. No need for that association. Moreover, he's a waste of space. This isn't WWE where they can afford to just pick anyone off the street.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Erik. said:


> DDP isn't a bad shout.
> 
> Especially after his cameo at All-In.
> 
> Joey Ryan and Davey Boy Smith Jr might be worth a shout too. I know Smith is with MLW but so is Brian Pillman JR and he's in...
> 
> Arn Andersen
> Davey Boy Smith Jr
> Joey Ryan
> Shawn Spears
> DDP
> 
> Could all quite easily add to the numbers.
> 
> Don't sweat on some others doing "double duty" and being in the match too, I mean it IS for a future title shot of course so could quite easily see someone like Pentagon JR in there or the likes of Kip and Sammy, who also have matches that night


If DDP comes out to his WCW theme


----------



## Beatles123

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Just saw the DoN advert on ITV before The Chase. So surreal.


Was it cool? :lenny


----------



## Beatles123

Jedah said:


> Dillinger just screams "TNA trap" where they would hire any WWE reject. No need for that association. Moreover, he's a waste of space. This isn't WWE where they can afford to just pick anyone off the street.


But ty is their frirnd and maybe they feel they can help him reach his potential. :shrug


----------



## FaceTime Heel

I feel like Nick Gage and Orange Cassidy are going to be surprise entrants in the Battle Royal.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Beatles123 said:


> xxQueenOfXtremexx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw the DoN advert on ITV before The Chase. So surreal.
> 
> 
> 
> Was it cool? <img src="http://i.imgur.com/J1vaLXw.png" border="0" alt="" title="Lenny" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

It was only on for about 45 seconds to a minute. It showed a few little clips from the launch etc It just felt weird seeing guys like the Bucks & Omega on ITV.


----------



## Jedah

Beatles123 said:


> But ty is their frirnd and maybe they feel they can help him reach his potential. :shrug


That may be, but they have to remember that this is a business, not a vanity project. Tye's not anything more than a lower mid card guy. The resources are better invested elsewhere. They need to create explosive content from the get go.

There's no need for the stink of just accepting everyone who didn't make it in WWE like TNA became infamous for.


----------



## Erik.

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> It was only on for about 45 seconds to a minute. It showed a few little clips from the launch etc It just felt weird seeing guys like the Bucks & Omega on ITV.


Got nostalgic when I heard JR doing the narration on the advert.

:mark:

It was a very smart move considering how memorable his voice is, especially to those who may not have watched wrestling for years.


----------



## RiverFenix

Dillenger/Spears no-compete officially ends in a couple of days, 2-3 days before DoN, but he has indie dates in June and beyond booked. But given AEW won't be doing teleivison for months yet - that would supplement his income and get him work outside WWE to connect with indie fans. 

As unhappy as he was, given he's 38yo - he left with a job secured and waiting. I remember reading he was travel partner with Cody when both were on the MR together. And he helped him out when Cody first joined WWE developmental OVW as well. 

I would REALLY hope he tries something new and doesn't fall back into the "Perfect 10" gimmick if AEW does sign him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

shandcraig said:


> I'm not sure why they would wanna hire mr 10, I dont see anything special about him.In fact his character is extremely wwe feeling. That being said ive never seen him before wwe and i dont know his talents. I know for me i lose insane amount of interest in anyone once they go to wwe. They change and AJ styles is a perfect example. The guy became a generic version of AJ. Lets not forget what made AJ good was the edge he formed because of TNA fucking him over and going to NJPW


Its been said at the performance center that he was a great teacher and one of the best hands that people wanted to work with

Safe, good and a joy to work with - good lower card talent


----------



## deets

New BTE - Upfront
https://youtu.be/kBr6_1wTpqE


----------



## Erik.

There is going to be two BTE episodes this week.

One has just been released as per above titled "Upfront"

There will be another one on Thursday.


----------



## Sin City Saint

Beatles123 said:


> Is he even allowed in AEW? :taker


Depends on when his current deal is up. At one point he was rumored to be done with ROH at the end of April (but then he did one show for them earlier this month). If his deal with ROH (and by extension NJPW) is already up and he’s just appearing for them as a free agent, he could conceivably start appearing for AEW whenever. He’s still listed for NJPW events into June currently though.


----------



## Erik.

Luchasaurus in the Casino Battle Royale.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

That bit with the video tape was the best thing I’ve seen


----------



## TD Stinger

The date of Mary's expiring contract is the biggest mystery in all of wrestling. Nobody knows when it expires. Some people said end of April, but that clearly wasn't the case. I've even heard until the end of this year. We'll know when he lets us know.


----------



## Erik.

UK PPV coming up :mark: :mark:

Weekly television potentially being on ITV :mark: :mark:


----------



## Oracle

Ok from that episode of BTE any skeptics that thought Page vs PAC was a work are wrong. 

match is legit off 100 percent now.


----------



## Beatles123

LifeInCattleClass said:


> That bit with the video tape was the best thing I’ve seen


*HE'S A FUCKING HORSE!!*

:lmao


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Sadie Gibbs incoming.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130520760756383752


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Beatles123 said:


> *HE'S A FUCKING HORSE!!*
> 
> :lmao


HE IS! And it’s NOT about Cody!

But i legit LOLed when hangman put the video tape in the desk and just clicked on a video - so stupid, yet hilarious


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Oracle. said:


> Ok from that episode of BTE any skeptics that thought Page vs PAC was a work are wrong.
> 
> match is legit off 100 percent now.


I’m just wondering if this was always the end to the ‘secret stuff’ arc - if so, it has been planned ages ago


----------



## Beatles123

LifeInCattleClass said:


> HE IS! And it’s NOT about Cody!
> 
> But i legit LOLed when hangman put the video tape in the desk and just clicked on a video - so stupid, yet hilarious


I wish I had a drawer-VCR! :heston


----------



## Erik.

Was I the only one who heard the Bucks mention Michael Elgin when talking to Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus?


----------



## Beatles123

Erik. said:


> Was I the only one who heard the Bucks mention Michael Elgin when talking to Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus?


? :taker


----------



## Britz94xD

Erik. said:


> UK PPV coming up :mark: :mark:
> 
> Weekly television potentially being on ITV :mark: :mark:


They need to get Kenny on Loose Women and This Morning. He'll charm the crap out of them. :mark


----------



## Erik.

Beatles123 said:


> ? :taker


4:40 into their latest BTE.

When discussing adding Luchasaurus to the Casino Battle Royale:

"We're fully booked!"
"It's fine, we'll cut Michael Elgin or something!"

:lol

I assume the joke is that he's at Impact.


----------



## shandcraig

Punk is calling an mma event


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Erik. said:


> 4:40 into their latest BTE.
> 
> When discussing adding Luchasaurus to the Casino Battle Royale:
> 
> "We're fully booked!"
> "It's fine, we'll cut Michael Elgin or something!"
> 
> :lol
> 
> I assume the joke is that he's at Impact.


I thought they were talking about Nakazawa


----------



## Beatles123

Erik. said:


> 4:40 into their latest BTE.
> 
> When discussing adding Luchasaurus to the Casino Battle Royale:
> 
> "We're fully booked!"
> "It's fine, we'll cut Michael Elgin or something!"
> 
> :lol
> 
> I assume the joke is that he's at Impact.


wasn't it "We'll cut Michael out of it"? as in Nakazawa?


----------



## Erik.

FaceTime Heel said:


> I thought they were talking about Nakazawa





Beatles123 said:


> wasn't it "We'll cut Michael out of it"? as in Nakazawa?


Definitely says Elgin


----------



## rbl85

Erik. said:


> Definitely says Elgin



Yep


----------



## Beatles123

Erik. said:


> Definitely says Elgin


I thought Elgin was in Impact?


----------



## Erik.

Beatles123 said:


> I thought Elgin was in Impact?


He is.

Hence the joke.


----------



## patpat

i am becoming a Kenny Omega fanboy 
help me guys, this dudes fandom is literally gonna be 20% women and 20% children :lol if he does his video game entrance I can fucking tell you kid are gonna love him! :lol 
and his omegaman's documentary...like the tv where he went were full of women :lol that's the best market for a wrestler , the John Cena fandom.


----------



## patpat

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D7Be-7tUIAERMnC.jpg:large

this looks very very professional and "big league"-like.

go on the twitter of Matt's wife, the merchandise ARE ON ANOTHER LEVEL!!! hollyyy shit this woman fucking delivers!


----------



## Erik.

They did a really good job with the story of PAC/Page on the latest BTE by the way, if they can come up with that sort of stuff on the fly then they'll have nothing to worry about when it comes to live television, in my view.

Also thought they made Page look like a bonafide stud.


----------



## NXT Only

AEW even bringing back the awesome merchandise. I remember as a kid all the cool shirts everyone used to have.


----------



## patpat

UK ppv! as someone from France I am the happiest on earth!!! yesss it's not that far from my place!


----------



## Erik.




----------



## patpat

Erik your images don't appear lol 

also Jesus......they buried hangman 10 feels under the ground :lol that Cody speech :lol


----------



## shandcraig

I'll get a AEW logo shirt at MGM


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

patpat said:


> UK ppv! as someone from France I am the happiest on earth!!! yesss it's not that far from my place!


As a European fan, annual UK PPV's would be great. Travelling and actually witnessing a wrestling event live would be much more viable financially than going all the way to the US.


----------



## borlaser

After the latest BTE 

ADAM PAGE IS A F'N HORSE. 

He needs to have an entrance with an horse. He would be look like a big star


----------



## sim8

MoxleyMoxx said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> UK ppv! as someone from France I am the happiest on earth!!! yesss it's not that far from my place!
> 
> 
> 
> As a European fan, annual UK PPV's would be great. Travelling and actually witnessing a wrestling event live would be much more viable financially than going all the way to the US.
Click to expand...

Yes!! I just hope they dont just do London but come to other cities like Birmingham too for big shows.


----------



## Sin City Saint

shandcraig said:


> I'll get a AEW logo shirt at MGM


I think I’m going to get one too.


----------



## patpat

sim8 said:


> Yes!! I just hope they dont just do London but come to other cities like Birmingham too for big shows.


imagine a Manchester PPV , damnnnnn! wild shit lol 


altos hangman page's gimmick and logo Is awesome just like everyone's. they make all their talents feel like the biggest deal ever. 

wonder where I can buy page's desk tho, can you imagine a desk that allows you to use VHS on a Mac? wild shit..


----------



## Sin City Saint

Erik. said:


> They did a really good job with the story of PAC/Page on the latest BTE by the way, if they can come up with that sort of stuff on the fly then they'll have nothing to worry about when it comes to live television, in my view.
> 
> Also thought they made Page look like a bonafide stud.


I know I was critical of the situation originally but admittedly they handled it well. Would be nice if WWE at least tied up loose ends online to their random changes. Can’t wait for DON. And can’t wait for their weekly TV show.


----------



## Y.2.J

The latest BTE is amazing. 

I actually felt so happy for that Cutler dude. 
Jungle Boy/Luchasaurus was funny. I think Matt did say Michael Elgin. Either Michel Elgin or Michael Out...
I'm really starting to like Sammy Guevara. Hyped for his match vs Kip. Wish it was on the main card but that doesn't matter.
Fucking love my boy MJF lol. Natural charisma.
I like how Nick said there's only going to be a few titles to keep their prestige.
That TurnerMedia event part still gives me goosebumps
And Page looked like a million bucks. Actual goosebumps from the crowd reaction.


----------



## Erik.

Y.2.J said:


> The latest BTE is amazing.
> 
> I actually felt so happy for that Cutler dude.
> Jungle Boy/Luchasaurus was funny. I think Matt did say Michael Elgin. Either Michel Elgin or Michael Out...
> I'm really starting to like Sammy Guevara. Hyped for his match vs Kip. Wish it was on the main card but that doesn't matter.
> Fucking love my boy MJF lol. Natural charisma.
> I like how Nick said there's only going to be a few titles to keep their prestige.
> That TurnerMedia event part still gives me goosebumps
> And Page looked like a million bucks. Actual goosebumps from the crowd reaction.


Funnily enough, I also got goosebumps from the Page entrance. 

Rarely happens.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Yep, goosies for Page - which is funny, I did not rate him much before


----------



## Y.2.J

Rewatching some RTDON and on #8 they say the want the belt to have that big size Mid South North American title look. What do you guys think of that? Are you fans of the MSNA belt?


----------



## sim8

Erik. said:


> Y.2.J said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest BTE is amazing.
> 
> I actually felt so happy for that Cutler dude.
> Jungle Boy/Luchasaurus was funny. I think Matt did say Michael Elgin. Either Michel Elgin or Michael Out...
> I'm really starting to like Sammy Guevara. Hyped for his match vs Kip. Wish it was on the main card but that doesn't matter.
> Fucking love my boy MJF lol. Natural charisma.
> I like how Nick said there's only going to be a few titles to keep their prestige.
> That TurnerMedia event part still gives me goosebumps
> And Page looked like a million bucks. Actual goosebumps from the crowd reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> Funnily enough, I also got goosebumps from the Page entrance.
> 
> Rarely happens.
Click to expand...




LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yep, goosies for Page - which is funny, I did not rate him much before


Same here. Goosebumps as soon as that audience exploded. I'm not the biggest fan of Adam Page either. I like him but Cody is my guy. 

This goes to show how well such a simple story can be received. There is nothing complex about Pac vs Page right now yet i am absolutely invested in it.


----------



## Bubz

Adam Page is a star in the making, 100%. That entrance...


----------



## Beatles123

@Donnie ; HE'S A FUCKING HORSE!!!!!!!!!!!! :lenny


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

sim8 said:


> Same here. Goosebumps as soon as that audience exploded. I'm not the biggest fan of Adam Page either. I like him but Cody is my guy.
> 
> This goes to show how well such a simple story can be received. There is nothing complex about Pac vs Page right now yet i am absolutely invested in it.


If you told me 2 years ago that in 2019, Cody would be my fav wrestler, I would have cracked open laughing.

Yet.... here we are 

‘It’s not about me hangman, you’re a fucking horse!!’


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Bubz said:


> Adam Page is a star in the making, 100%. That entrance...


I get Curt Hennig vibes from him. The dude just has IT.


----------



## Y.2.J

LifeInCattleClass said:


> If you told me 2 years ago that in 2019, Cody would be my fav wrestler, I would have cracked open laughing.
> 
> Yet.... here we are
> 
> ‘It’s not about me hangman, you’re a fucking horse!!’


Same here.

But he's actually fantastic, talented & funny as hell.

I'm assuming there's a lot more guys on the WWE roster that just held so back by the machine and so micromanaged none of their real personality comes out.


----------



## Vic

Been a big fan of Cody since Dashing Cody Rhodes glad he’s finally getting recognition.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Looks like AEW is gonna be TV-14 

https://www.wrestlingnewssource.com...ls-New-Promo-That-Confirms-Double-Or-Nothing/


----------



## Cas Ras

Y.2.J said:


> Rewatching some RTDON and on #8 they say the want the belt to have that big size Mid South North American title look. What do you guys think of that? Are you fans of the MSNA belt?











I think it is a controversial design, can remember on a nostalgia blog being nominated for worst title because of how big it is.
But I like it and it is something unusual to stand out.


----------



## patpat

that hangman entrance , the cowboy thing, the energy , in two years he is a big star. 
but how can the desk actually allow him to play a VHS on an apple device? :lol


----------



## patpat

Cas Ras said:


> I think it is a controversial design, can remember on a nostalgia blog being nominated for worst title because of how big it is.
> But I like it and it is something unusual to stand out.


it won't look as big as that. Cody had it next to him during a promo and it wasn't this big tho.


----------



## EMGESP

Bubz said:


> Adam Page is a star in the making, 100%. That entrance...


Where can I see this entrance?


----------



## shandcraig

Sin City Saint said:


> I think I’m going to get one too.


Where are you staying ?

Also not sure why people would down vote a big belt,Thats part of the problem these days with belts. Either to small or look tacky and cheap with rainbow colors on them. Even Impacts new belts look amateur now 

I want big ass belts full of only silver and gold with classic feel. WWE is a perfect example of shitty dorky modern belts that hardly even have silver or gold on them


----------



## RiverFenix

Only thing I would have liked to see was him putting up the bandana over his mouth/nose before entering the arena. "Full Gear" is funny, but a midcard gimmick - which is fine given his place on the card at this time.


----------



## patpat

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Only thing I would have liked to see was him putting up the bandana over his mouth/nose before entering the arena. "Full Gear" is funny, but a midcard gimmick - which is fine given his place on the card at this time.


 they are letting him in the mid card for now, it's obvious. they don't want people to turn on him, they will do a slow build. if well done it's going to be a clear success. 




also am I the only one thinking Dave is making the win/loss a bigger deal than it is? you say on your own show you got told they don't want fucked up finish on their first main event. 
and then you start throwing "they want to present it as legitimate" to explain nothing and everything. seriously , he should just report the news and shut up at this point :lol


----------



## Master Bate

Haven't fell in love with a theme like Adam Page's new one, since Nak's NXT Debut.

Wow.


----------



## Cas Ras

EMGESP said:


> Where can I see this entrance?


Current episode (end) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBr6_1wTpqE&feature=youtu.be
I guess the full entrance we will see when the match will be uploaded tomorrow


----------



## Sin City Saint

shandcraig said:


> Where are you staying ?


Stratusphere. Hbu? 

I feel like even the pre-show looks great for the card. I can’t wait for Saurday.


----------



## sim8

LifeInCattleClass said:


> sim8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. Goosebumps as soon as that audience exploded. I'm not the biggest fan of Adam Page either. I like him but Cody is my guy.
> 
> This goes to show how well such a simple story can be received. There is nothing complex about Pac vs Page right now yet i am absolutely invested in it.
> 
> 
> 
> If you told me 2 years ago that in 2019, Cody would be my fav wrestler, I would have cracked open laughing.
> 
> Yet.... here we are
> 
> ‘It’s not about me hangman, you’re a fucking horse!!’
Click to expand...

I became a fan since the whole storyline where Rey Mysterio accidently broke his nose, and Cody went spiralling from being dashing to broken.

He has had moments of greatness in WWE but WWE failed him. He was the MVP of The money in the bank match which Damien Sandow won, and the promo he cut when The Authority fired him after losing to Randy Orton on a RAW (which led to Goldust returning for the Rhodes vs Authority feud) are the two key moments that come to mind.


----------



## Donnie

If you say Cutler getting a full time didn't make you emotional, you're a liar. 

Wish they had filmed one for Excalibur. Then again, the idea of him just showing up one day to call more Bucks matches is something I can get behind. 

MJF messing up his shot to kill Dustin was fantastic. 

Elgin being unbooked from the CBR :lmao


----------



## Beatles123

Donnie said:


> If you say Cutler getting a full time didn't make you emotional, you're a liar.
> 
> Wish they had filmed one for Excalibur. Then again, the idea of him just showing up one day to call more Bucks matches is something I can get behind.
> 
> MJF messing up his shot to kill Dustin was fantastic.
> 
> Elgin being unbooked from the CBR :lmao


You forgot the best part: Hangman's Desk-VCR!! :ha


----------



## Erik.

So, there are just 4 spaces left for the CBR.

Are we expecting some legends from Starrcast to show up? (DDP, AA)

Or do we think it might just be some guys on the roster doing double duty? Or other free agents that aren't up to much but close with the Elite? (Shawn Spears)


----------



## Beatles123

Erik. said:


> So, there are just 4 spaces left for the CBR.
> 
> Are we expecting some legends from Starrcast to show up? (DDP, AA)
> 
> Or do we think it might just be some guys on the roster doing double duty? Or other free agents that aren't up to much but close with the Elite? (Shawn Spears)


Marty if they can pull it off.


----------



## Erik.

Beatles123 said:


> Marty if they can pull it off.


I am sure it wouldn't be out of the realms of possibility that Marty would be allowed to show up for this one off PPV and be in a battle royale.

If he wins then he can just have his title shot when his contract runs out. If he loses? Well, who cares? He'll still sign when the contract runs out.


----------



## Donnie

Beatles123 said:


> You forgot the best part: Hangman's Desk-VCR!! :ha


Hangman not even questioning why it was a video tape. Just popped the fucker right in :lmao 

"I'M A HORSE".

You know, I need to say something. I like Hangman a lot, and I think he's a future star. But I wasn't 100% sold on the idea of AEW pushing him hard right away because I felt he needed a couple more years. But the way they've presented him over the last few weeks, and the HUGE pop he got when he walked out to face PAC has convinced me this can work. 

I say by ALL IN 2 in 2020, a mega vs Hangman match for the belt would be the perfect place for him to become the man.


----------



## Erik.

Donnie said:


> Hangman not even questioning why it was a video tape. Just popped the fucker right in :lmao
> 
> "I'M A HORSE".
> 
> You know, I need to say something. I like Hangman a lot, and I think he's a future star. But I wasn't 100% sold on the idea of AEW pushing him hard right away because I felt he needed a couple more years. But the way they've presented him over the last few weeks, and the HUGE pop he got when he walked out to face PAC has convinced me this can work.
> 
> I say by ALL IN 2 in 2020, a mega vs Hangman match for the belt would be the perfect place for him to become the man.


Did you get goosebumps from Hangmans entrance?

I rarely get goosebumps and I barely cared for Hangman before this whole ordeal but even I got goosebumps from it and it looks like a fair few people on here did as well.

I don't know about you, but that smells of future star to me. If they can portray someone like this so well through YouTube clips, I cannot fucking wait for what they have in store for their roster during weekly television.

It bodes well.


----------



## Donnie

Erik. said:


> Did you get goosebumps from Hangmans entrance?
> 
> I rarely get goosebumps and I barely cared for Hangman before this whole ordeal but even I got goosebumps from it and it looks like a fair few people on here did as well.
> 
> I don't know about you, but that smells of future star to me. If they can portray someone like this so well through YouTube clips, I cannot fucking wait for what they have in store for their roster during weekly television.
> 
> It bodes well.


Yes I did. He came across as the top babyface they want him to be. Hopefully the match is good. 

If they can book TV as well as this :banderas


----------



## Erik.

Donnie said:


> Yes I did. He came across as the top babyface they want him to be. Hopefully the match is good.
> 
> If they can book TV as well as this :banderas


Heard nothing but great things from the match.

15 minutes of pure action apparently.

6 hours or so until it's on YouTube.

:mark:


----------



## TheWhole_Damn-Show

Erik. said:


> Heard nothing but great things from the match.
> 
> 15 minutes of pure action apparently.
> 
> 6 hours or so until it's on YouTube.
> 
> :mark:


I can vouch that it was a great match. I've seen The Elite guys show up here and there at Indy events in USA during the build to DoN but never in a million years even with Pac being advertised on the show did I think I'd see Hangman Page make an unexpected appearance. I've been to many shows over the years but it was one of the few times I've genuinely lost my shit in the moment, it was genuinely incredible. After the match spoke about having to do "Cowboy shit from time to time" hinted at PPVs in London, Nottingham and Edinburgh and then said he'd stick around and meet/take photos with everyone in the building. Unfortunately me and the friends I travelled with didn't do that as 2 of us had work at 5am the next day and still had a 1.5 hour drive back home.

That all said roll on Saturday, I've booked the Sunday off work and I'm ready for Double or Nothing! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Erik.

TheWhole_Damn-Show said:


> I can vouch that it was a great match. I've seen The Elite guys show up here and there at Indy events in USA during the build to DoN but never in a million years even with Pac being advertised on the show did I think I'd see Hangman Page make an unexpected appearance. I've been to many shows over the years but it was one of the few times I've genuinely lost my shit in the moment, it was genuinely incredible. After the match spoke about having to do "Cowboy shit from time to time" hinted at PPVs in London, Nottingham and Edinburgh and then said he'd stick around and meet/take photos with everyone in the building. Unfortunately me and the friends I travelled with didn't do that as 2 of us had work at 5am the next day and still had a 1.5 hour drive back home.
> 
> That all said roll on Saturday, I've booked the Sunday off work and I'm ready for Double or Nothing! :mark: :mark: :mark:


Really awesome to hear.

I do hope that the bigger AEW get, they don't forget where they came from. Little moments like this in a small UK promotion is all well and good when they're trying to hype up their debut show etc. to get more eyes on the product but it can only be good things for their UK fanbase the bigger they get too.

I haven't been this excited for a wrestling PPV in what feels like years. Biggest non WWE PPV held in America since WCW. Here we go!


----------



## TD Stinger

Beatles123 said:


> Marty if they can pull it off.


Well considering he’ll be in Japan for the BOSJ, I wouldn’t count on it.


----------



## Swindle

I always hate to be the person who asks stupid questions, but does the TNT show have an actual premiere date yet?


----------



## Erik.

Swindle said:


> I always hate to be the person who asks stupid questions, but does the TNT show have an actual premiere date yet?


No confirmed date.

Not entirely sure what day it'll be on yet and there's still no official name. I imagine all of this will be confirmed at Double or Nothing in the way of a vignette or weeks after through YouTube and social media.

All we really know is that it'll start in the beginning of fall. Probably the week following All-In 2.


----------



## Swindle

Erik. said:


> All we really know is that it'll start in the beginning of fall. Probably the week following All-In 2.


Thanks. That's what I figured. Definitely can't wait for more stuff to be revealed.


----------



## Donnie

Martin is holding the 6 man titles in ROH. He's under contract with ROH. He's in Japan doing the BOSJ. A tournament he got through his contract with ROH.

HE IS UNDER CONTRACT WITH RING OF HONOR. Please stop.


----------



## Death Rider

Donnie said:


> Martin is holding the 6 man titles in ROH. He's under contract with ROH. He's in Japan doing the BOSJ. A tournament he got through his contract with ROH.
> 
> HE IS UNDER CONTRACT WITH RING OF HONOR. Please stop.


So you are saying it is deffo marty? MARTY TO AEW CONFIRMED


----------



## Donnie

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> So you are saying it is deffo marty? MARTY TO AEW CONFIRMED


:mj2 Oh, you bastard 

Fuck it. Yeah, it's Martin Scrull. He's bringing Okada and Cena with him to form the NWO


----------



## Erik.

Donnie said:


> :mj2 Oh, you bastard
> 
> Fuck it. Yeah, it's Martin Scrull. He's bringing Okada and Cena with him to form the NWO


Thoughts on MJF winning the Battle Royale and cranking his douche quota up to 11 heading into weekly television?


----------



## Donnie

Erik. said:


> Thoughts on MJF winning the Battle Royale and cranking his douche quota up to 11 heading into weekly television?


All for it. He plays a great dickhead, and going for the title would make him an even bigger one.


----------



## Kenny

Okay, so someone needs to catch me up on everything. I've hardly watched any wrestling for a while but all the discussion surrounding AEW has me excited. The PPV is this week right? Lead me in right direction people. :boombrock


----------



## Erik.

Kenny said:


> Okay, so someone needs to catch me up on everything. I've hardly watched any wrestling for a while but all the discussion surrounding AEW has me excited. The PPV is this week right? Lead me in right direction people. :boombrock


Someone elsewhere mentioned that they were looking to catch up with everything and were given a good reply. I'll copy and paste it.

I would pretty much recommend the "Road to Double or Nothing" episodes though. There are about 15 episodes of it (I believe) which are just 10 minute hype videos that build the feuds and make sure you get to know what the matches are, who's involved in them and what to hopefully expect.

https://youtu.be/zTm-2AqdXOA

Being the Elite on YouTube Is the biggest one. Not sure when I would recommend when to start. AEW was announced on episode 132 so that would probably be an easier entry way for you. Although not too much happiness in that episode so definitely keep watching episodes after that.

https://youtu.be/KfZxdmmKeqM

This Saturday is their first big event, sold out at the MGM Grand in Las Vegas. The biggest selling non-WWE PPV event in the US since WCW, I believe. Loads of hype surrounding it. The pre-show will be an hour before the main show kicks off and then the main show is meant to be around 4 hours long. 

This last week they have confirmed they will be on prime-time in the fall on TNT and start weekly television which is the biggest deal any wrestling company outside of the WWE have ever got since WCW 24 years ago which is VERY exciting not just for AEW fans but for wrestling fans in general.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

#21 is going to be Dolph Ziggler. IMO


----------



## Kenny

A wrestling product being on TNT wens3

Reminds me of the upstart of WCW (when it was great) :mark:

Thanks for the information, Erik.


----------



## Erik.

Kenny said:


> A wrestling product being on TNT wens3
> 
> Reminds me of the upstart of WCW (when it was great) :mark:
> 
> Thanks for the information, Erik.


Get on it.

You've got 5 months to catch up on :mark: :mark:

Also, a lot of hype surrounding CM Punk and Jon Moxley eventually being on their roster in future due to the amount of money they can throw around and the fact that Punk is friends with those involved in AEW and Moxley has dropped subtle hints towards AEW and their events.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Erik. said:


> Thoughts on MJF winning the Battle Royale and cranking his douche quota up to 11 heading into weekly television?


He's the one I'm rooting to win the battle royal. 


To those who haven't listened to it yet, his interview on Austin's podcast from last year was great. It's up on Youtube. There's a pretty funny story about Kenny and Mikey from the Spirit Squad taking MJF and Willie Mack into a biker clubhouse to party after a House of Glory show.


----------



## Beatles123

Kenny said:


> The PPV is this week right? Lead me in right direction people. :boombrock


I got this one, guys! :tommy

Ahem! Welcome, brother! :lenny

Yes, AEW: Double Or Nothing WILL be happening this weekend on Saturday, *MAY 25TH!*

(_"Never look back, No! Never say die!"_) 

and they'll be streaming on *Bleacher Report Live* as well as normal PPV for *$59.99* USD here in the states. Fortunately, it will also be available on FITE TV and ITV in the UK and 'STRAYA for much less, lucky you! :homer4

You can also watch the *CASINO BATTLE ROYAL* on their live preshow event *BUY-IN*, which will be available on YouTube an hour before the show. The winner will receive a shot at the as-yet-unrevealed *AEW WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP!* In adition, the show will also showcase *SAMMY GUEVARRA* Vs. *KIP SABIN* in a one on one match! All this being *ABSOLUTELY FREE!*

But that's not all! :delrio

Before we get to this Saturday on *MAY 25th*...

(_"Never look back, No! Never say die!"_) 

We have a match coming up *TODAY* as the rivalry between *"HANGMAN" ADAM PAGE* and *PAC* comes to an unexpected head in a match that has been deemed too personal to be kept waiting! You can watch it today at *12PM* EST. time at the link right here:






Enjoy the match, and we hope to have you here in the thread with us for the final episode of *BEING THE ELITE* this Thursday before the big event! 

Let's Change The Universe(Trademark Pending) as we embark on a new chapter of wrestling history together! See you in Vegas, baby! :becky











Edit: DAMN YOU @Erik. ; ! :mj2 :heston


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> Did you get goosebumps from Hangmans entrance?
> 
> I rarely get goosebumps and I barely cared for Hangman before this whole ordeal but even I got goosebumps from it and it looks like a fair few people on here did as well.
> 
> I don't know about you, but that smells of future star to me. If they can portray someone like this so well through YouTube clips, I cannot fucking wait for what they have in store for their roster during weekly television.
> 
> It bodes well.


 Erik doing a survey to check if anyone else got goosebumps 
dude don't want to be the only one looking like the geek :lol 
but the goosebumps is due to his themsong and his style, it's very special, the cool cowboy thing is great lol.


----------



## Erik.

Whatever happened to the Super Smash Bros signing?


----------



## Beatles123

I think they still have, just not in the battle royal? :taker
@Donnie ; explain for us? :flair


----------



## roadkill_

What's Saturday's (TV-14) attendance looking like? They really need to burn this shit to the ground, the audience have to go to work and rile the place up. Because I'm surprised at how far and wide AEW has already created a stir.

And I'm sure Turner plants are going to be there to gauge their investment. Who knows, maybe the budget will even get buffed depending on what kind of show they put on.

Extremely important event. A lot of old jaded former wrestling fans like myself who haven't watched Stamford's Barney the Dinosaur BS in 10+ years are aware of AEW and want to be seduced.


----------



## Beatles123

roadkill_ said:


> What's Saturday's (TV-14) attendance looking like? They really need to burn this shit to the ground, the audience have to go to work and rile the place up. Because I'm surprised at how far and wide AEW has already created a stir.
> 
> And I'm sure Turner plants are going to be there to gauge their investment. Who knows, maybe the budget will even get buffed depending on what kind of show they put on.
> 
> Extremely important event. A lot of old jaded former wrestling fans like myself who haven't watched Stamford's Barney the Dinosaur BS in 10+ years are aware of AEW and want to be seduced.


They sold out so the place will be packed roud


----------



## Donnie

Beatles123 said:


> I think they still have, just not in the battle royal? :taker
> @Donnie ; explain for us? :flair


Either visa issues. Or, the Bucks want to keep them a surprise for when they run in after the ME.


----------



## shandcraig

Im staying at the excalibur solo , so looking to meet other wrestling fans


----------



## roadkill_

Beatles123 said:


> They sold out so the place will be packed roud


Capacity: 17,000.


----------



## jeffatron

Just another day with the AEW thread in the top 5 of the active topic list :y2j


----------



## rbl85

First time that a wrestling event is sold out in Vegas


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130662493347618823
Surprised this hasn't been posted.


----------



## jeffatron

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130662493347618823
> Surprised this hasn't been posted.


Dunno if the match would be good, but the promo wars would be fkin legendary.


----------



## Erik.

jeffatron said:


> Dunno if the match would be good, but the promo wars would be fkin legendary.


There's probably no way NJPW would allow it.

GoD and Haku are both at Starrcast though, so if they DID allow it and that's a big if, it would be possible.

Bullet Club vs. Elite would be pretty cool heading into live television.


----------



## Beatles123

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130662493347618823
> Surprised this hasn't been posted.


:wow

If this can bridge the gap between NJPW and AEW :banderas


----------



## Donnie

I personally think NJPW is waiting to see if AEW is a success. If so, ROH are getting dropped like a bad habit


----------



## Beatles123

roadkill_ said:


> Capacity: 17,000.


I think they first said they had scaled the venue for 10,000 though. :hmm


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

What would be the reaction if Hangman's mystery opponent is Carlito?


----------



## Erik.

Beatles123 said:


> I think they first said they had scaled the venue for 10,000 though. :hmm


14,000


----------



## roadkill_

Beatles123 said:


> I think they first said they had scaled the venue for 10,000 though. :hmm


Well... cosier. Still better than TNA's 78 softside neckbeards/tourists.


----------



## Boldgerg

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> What would be the reaction if Hangman's mystery opponent is Carlito?


Mass suicide?


----------



## Joe Goldberg

It could be worse. For example: Tye Dillinger vs Page but whatever happens it's evident that AEW is not as good as marks think its gonna be creative wise


----------



## Chan Hung

roadkill_ said:


> What's Saturday's (TV-14) attendance looking like? They really need to burn this shit to the ground, the audience have to go to work and rile the place up. Because I'm surprised at how far and wide AEW has already created a stir.
> 
> And I'm sure Turner plants are going to be there to gauge their investment. Who knows, maybe the budget will even get buffed depending on what kind of show they put on.
> 
> Extremely important event. A lot of old jaded former wrestling fans like myself who haven't watched Stamford's Barney the Dinosaur BS in 10+ years are aware of AEW and want to be seduced.


That is actually pretty smart thinking I'm pretty sure there will be Turner plants there


----------



## Erik.

roadkill_ said:


> Well... cosier. Still better than TNA's 78 softside neckbeards/tourists.


14,000 minimum in attendance.

The highest attended PPV in the US outside of the WWE since Slamboree on 9th May 1999, just over 20 years ago.


----------



## Beatles123

Joe Goldberg said:


> It could be worse. For example: Tye Dillinger vs Page but whatever happens it's evident that AEW is not as good as marks think its gonna be creative wise


You know what you're doing.

Don't be a tool.


----------



## Erik.

15 minutes until PAC vs Page :mark:


----------



## jeffatron

Erik. said:


> 15 minutes until PAC vs Page :mark:


youtube?


----------



## Erik.

jeffatron said:


> youtube?


Indeed.


----------



## Beatles123

Let us see if Hangman and Pac whet some appetites! :mark


----------



## jeffatron

Erik. said:


> Indeed.


thank you sir


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Yeah Hangman Page has grown on me ever since the Joey Ryan murder clips. Still don't think he's that good at storytelling and haven't heard an actual solid promo from him but whatever, traditional in ring promos don't have to be the end all, be all. If some wrestlers need different formats to better get their personality across, I'm all for it. It's working for Hangman, I've done a near 180 on him compared to a few months ago 

I've been calling Hangman Page "Blonde Rollins" but he's officially too interesting for that name now


----------



## Beatles123

ITS HEERE


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

I don't care what anyone says, Pac is the most generic, boring promo I've ever heard. I still like the guy cuz I think he has presence and is great in the ring. But his promos are so overrated. His cadences, the words he chooses all just really bland stuff you've heard a million times before


----------



## patpat

This is a fucking FIGHT!


----------



## patpat

Absolutely wonderful 
Page is a fucking star!!


----------



## TD Stinger

Donnie said:


> I personally think NJPW is waiting to see if AEW is a success. If so, ROH are getting dropped like a bad habit


Well AEW has a connection with AAA, and NJPW has a connection with CMLL. Weren't you the one who said that AAA and CMLL are basically oil and water? Would that stop a potential connection between NJPW and AEW?


----------



## patpat

I can understand why they deleted the match. Yes this was one hell of a match BUT the ending would have people scream "muuuhhhhh wwe booking!" 
Good move on their part. Imagine what omega vs pac would have been 

But what a fight! Page is a future star, he ha everything.


----------



## jeffatron

Great match, and great way to work in a new angle. We have not seen the last of PAC. I wouldn't even be surprised if he shows up at DoN just to fuck with Page during/after the match.


----------



## Beatles123

And of course the marks in the chat don't realize this isn't AEW's production value. :fuck


----------



## patpat

Beatles123 said:


> And of course the marks in the chat don't realize this isn't AEW's production value. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/1fSjupb.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Fuck" class="inlineimg" />


 stop caring about dumbasss lol


----------



## Alright_Mate

Solid match but nothing spectacular.

PAC played his role brilliantly, Page is the type of guy that I can see many getting behind, his in ring ability though I find slightly average.

A few moments where I thought we were going to get Indy wrestling style sequences, thankfully though PAC and Hangman both sold each other's offense well.

As for the finish and the aftermath angle, they'll definitely be some negativity towards it.

Finally Wrestlegate Pro's ringside camerawork is fucking abysmal :lol


----------



## Beatles123

patpat said:


> stop caring about dumbasss lol


That said, I do wonder how it will look like. :hmm


----------



## patpat

Great way to get themselves out of this crappy situation , kudos to them. 
Without the news it looks like they planned this shit ahead <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
Can you guys hear the crowd when the fucked up finish happens? That's exactly what theh wanted to avoid at their first very first ppv! In front of 14k people it would be much worse! People could boo it out of pure instinct, fantastic decision by them.


----------



## Death Rider

Erik. said:


> Donnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> <img src="https://i.imgur.com/5QlRq1R.png" border="0" alt="" title="mj2" class="inlineimg" /> Oh, you bastard
> 
> Fuck it. Yeah, it's Martin Scrull. He's bringing Okada and Cena with him to form the NWO
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts on MJF winning the Battle Royale and cranking his douche quota up to 11 heading into weekly television?
Click to expand...

Yes please. He is such a good wanker. Watching him heel it up in MLW has been a treat


----------



## rbl85

PAC did just what i want WWE heels to do since a long time.

You feel that you're going to loose ? kick the referee in the balls.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

patpat said:


> I can understand why they deleted the match. Yes this was one hell of a match BUT the ending would have people scream *"muuuhhhhh wwe booking!"*
> Good move on their part. Imagine what omega vs pac would have been
> 
> But what a fight! Page is a future star, he ha everything.


WWE needs more finishes like this. They never protect their heels anymore. Kofi, Seth, AJ and Roman and have buried the entire roster cleanly.

I actually really enjoyed this match.


----------



## patpat

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand why they deleted the match. Yes this was one hell of a match BUT the ending would have people scream *"muuuhhhhh wwe booking!"*
> Good move on their part. Imagine what omega vs pac would have been
> 
> But what a fight! Page is a future star, he ha everything.
> 
> 
> 
> WWE needs more finishes like this. They never protect their heels anymore. Kofi, Seth, AJ and Roman and have buried the entire roster cleanly.
> 
> I actually really enjoyed this match.
Click to expand...

 this , I actually agree, protecting heel is great. Here pac comes off as not only smart but a piece of shit. It's not just chicken shit heel , he lowblow the fucking referee because fuck you and beat you to death. 
Also I liked the fact that it wasnt a typical no selling indy match. They worked on their strength. Not just highfly 
Also love how hangman actually put some weight behind his hit and also perform classic but reliable things like boots and lariat , that's the way to do it , you kick the high fly but dont forget the power moves.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

patpat said:


> this , I actually agree, protecting heel is great. Here pac comes off as not only smart but a piece of shit. It's not just chicken shit heel , he lowblow the fucking referee because fuck you and beat you to death.
> Also I liked the fact that it wasnt a typical no selling indy match. They worked on their strength. Not just highfly
> Also love how hangman actually put some weight behind his hit and also perform classic but reliable things like boots and lariat , that's the way to do it , you kick the high fly but dont forget the power moves.


This actually made me warm up to PAC. Still not a fan but I do love the ruthless heel tactics on display here. Its refreshing to see in a sea of superman babyfaces dominating everyone.

It never makes sense for a heel to take a clean loss without resorting to every cheap tactic they can to avoid it. This is also how you properly build a feud. Start with a DQ and a post match beatdown and now you can set up a rematch everyone wants to see. Next time it could be no DQ.


----------



## patpat

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> this , I actually agree, protecting heel is great. Here pac comes off as not only smart but a piece of shit. It's not just chicken shit heel , he lowblow the fucking referee because fuck you and beat you to death.
> Also I liked the fact that it wasnt a typical no selling indy match. They worked on their strength. Not just highfly
> Also love how hangman actually put some weight behind his hit and also perform classic but reliable things like boots and lariat , that's the way to do it , you kick the high fly but dont forget the power moves.
> 
> 
> 
> This actually made me warm up to PAC. Still not a fan but I do love the ruthless heel tactics on display here. Its refreshing to see in a sea of superman babyfaces dominating everyone.
> 
> It never makes sense for a heel to take a clean loss without resorting to every cheap tactic they can to avoid it. This is also how you properly build a feud. Start with a DQ and a post match beatdown and now you can set up a rematch everyone wants to see. Next time it could be no DQ.
Click to expand...

 its baffling , fans can write better than wwe lol. That's exactly it, that's how you make a no dq match or hell in a cell, not just for the fun. It has to fit the storyline. Hope the kids at aew continue like that , but in a promotion with Jericho dustin Rhodes and Billy Gunn I know we are fine when it comes to this. 


They should hire Jacob fatu before wwe tho. Dude has a huge potential as a big guy.ryback said he cant take the spot because he is hurt pretty bad.


----------



## Erik.

Think the end of that match pretty much confirms there is no Page match at DON.

So everyone can stop getting their hopes up for Moxley now :lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Erik. said:


> Think the end of that match pretty much confirms there is no Page match at DON.
> 
> So everyone can stop getting their hopes up for Moxley now :lol


I was never sold on Mox being his opponent but I do think he will be at the show. They have to do something big to keep people buzzing because they've still got a big chunk of time to fill before the TV show starts.

Punk is the one that has no chance of being here. He's being saved for All In 2 in his hometown.


----------



## Erik.

"It's not a competition or anything like that," Booker stated. "But from a wrestling perspective I know when I was in WCW and I was watching WWF/E, I wanted to be better than those guys. I wanted to know if I could compete with those guys, I wanted to know exactly how good I was. That is where we are right now, the guys are going to have to think totally different as far as How do I make the fans come out here and cheer my name, how do I make the fans think of me as an entity. The this is awesome chant is out the window. Wrestling is back. The war is on and I'm looking forward to seeing exactly what happens with it but from the outside."

Booker T :mark: :mark: :mark:

Really could be a great time for wrestling.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Alright_Mate said:


> Finally Wrestlegate Pro's ringside camerawork is fucking abysmal :lol


But it's still watchable, which makes it infinitely better than WWE's.


----------



## JonLeduc

Just received my Pro Wrestling Crates AEW special edition!

This is great stuff !!! I'm ready for Saturday.


----------



## Beatles123

JonLeduc said:


> Just received my Pro Wrestling Crates AEW special edition!
> 
> This is great stuff !!! I'm ready for Saturday.


Pics? :mark


----------



## Chan Hung

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand why they deleted the match. Yes this was one hell of a match BUT the ending would have people scream *"muuuhhhhh wwe booking!"*
> Good move on their part. Imagine what omega vs pac would have been
> 
> But what a fight! Page is a future star, he ha everything.
> 
> 
> 
> WWE needs more finishes like this. They never protect their heels anymore. Kofi, Seth, AJ and Roman and have buried the entire roster cleanly.
> 
> I actually really enjoyed this match.
Click to expand...

I totally agree. It seems like most top so called heels are not protected enough and not bad ass enough lol


----------



## Raye

JonLeduc said:


> Just received my Pro Wrestling Crates AEW special edition!
> 
> This is great stuff !!! I'm ready for Saturday.


What was in it?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

damn - i missed the match

going to hunt it now - I'm assuming from the comments it is worth the time


----------



## patpat

if they say they got a better replacement match, I kinda believe them. `
still think moxley is in the show even if it's in another spot. 
however I won't be disappointed if he isn't there, as long as it is a wonderful show it is GREAT!
I love how everyone on reddit became a page fan after the match, the dude is charismatic. page is a dominant babyface, which is something missing today, he comes..;kicks your ass and fuck off. they need to keep it specific to him.


----------



## Raye

LifeInCattleClass said:


> damn - i missed the match
> 
> going to hunt it now - I'm assuming from the comments it is worth the time


Don't need to hunt it, you can watch it as many times as you'd like on YouTube. It's openly available.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> I totally agree. It seems like most top so called heels are not protected enough and not bad ass enough lol


even me , who is not a Corbin fan at all, cringed at the segment they gave him against AJ. like he is a heel that main event regulary, if you don't protect him people of course won't be behind him as a heel. styles slaps Corbin who is supposed to be this bad motherfucker and Corbin does?.......nothing , he just says "you will pay later" 
motherfucker you beat the world champion on live tv, you are an elite, if a guy slaps you drop him into a fucking tv screen and kick his ass. if you do that and poetry your heels as legit, they will come off as much better stars.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

patpat said:


> even me , who is not a Corbin fan at all, cringed at the segment they gave him against AJ. like he is a heel that main event regulary, if you don't protect him people of course won't be behind him as a heel. styles slaps Corbin who is supposed to be this bad motherfucker and Corbin does?.......nothing , he just says "you will pay later"
> motherfucker you beat the world champion on live tv, you are an elite, if a guy slaps you drop him into a fucking tv screen and kick his ass. if you do that and poetry your heels as legit, they will come off as much better stars.


Lol that was a fucking ridiculous segment, wasn't it? Corbin's a heel and much taller than AJ, this little high flying hillbilly just slaps the shit out of him and Corbin says a few words and storms off.

Years back they would have done something like have Corbin start to walk off and then come back and beat the shit out of AJ when his back is turned. Or the 2 could have started brawling until refs separated them.

There's no way to book wrestling worse than WWE does nowadays.


----------



## patpat

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> even me , who is not a Corbin fan at all, cringed at the segment they gave him against AJ. like he is a heel that main event regulary, if you don't protect him people of course won't be behind him as a heel. styles slaps Corbin who is supposed to be this bad motherfucker and Corbin does?.......nothing , he just says "you will pay later"
> motherfucker you beat the world champion on live tv, you are an elite, if a guy slaps you drop him into a fucking tv screen and kick his ass. if you do that and poetry your heels as legit, they will come off as much better stars.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol that was a fucking ridiculous segment, wasn't it? Corbin's a heel and much taller than AJ, this little high flying hillbilly just slaps the shit out of him and Corbin says a few words and storms off.
> 
> Years back they would have done something like have Corbin start to walk off and then come back and beat the shit out of AJ when his back is turned. Or the 2 could have started brawling until refs separated them.
> 
> There's no way to book wrestling worse than WWE does nowadays.
Click to expand...

 bro I almost checked out when I saw this! It's not how it is done! Corbin is huge! And big he should dominate styles , beat him, interfere in his match , screw him so that when styles beat him at the ppv it feels special. The HEEL is supposed to do the bullying! Not the other way around! :lol 
And like it look fucking stupid HE JUST SLAPPD YOU! no human being who can throw a punch would react like they made Corbin react. No way! At least have them brawl! But no he just.....go away....
Wwe cant book , they either book their heel like shit or their face like shit! What about your heels being monster and indestructible while your face are badass mofos who dont give a shit and do anything even if they get fucking killed?! And no every face needs to be cena God! Stone Cole was kicking innocent people backstage because they pushed him ACCIDENTLY when walking! :lol 
All of their faces , Roman, seth , valor, styles have the exact same character! :lol it's ridiculous. Like styles when he first came was like a comic book character , dude was just so fuckikg cool, looked like he was straight out of a videogame. He did everything cool, he eventually had his mask which looks fucking badass. But somehow the moment Vince got interested in making him one of his cornerstone....the guy automatically became your typical BLAND wwe babyface that get distracted by his opponent's music despite seeing 10000 people get caught by that trick! :lol 
I cant anymore bro, I cant , I was born a wwe fan because my parents were , but this level of stupidity! He slapped the guy in the face! And he didn't even react! You beat the guy that styles failed to defeat the night before..wtf are you scared of?! :lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

patpat said:


> bro I almost checked out when I saw this! It's not how it is done! Corbin is huge! And big he should dominate styles , beat him, interfere in his match , screw him so that when styles beat him at the ppv it feels special. The HEEL is supposed to do the bullying! Not the other way around! :lol
> And like it look fucking stupid HE JUST SLAPPD YOU! no human being who can throw a punch would react like they made Corbin react. No way! At least have them brawl! But no he just.....go away....
> Wwe cant book , they either book their heel like shit or their face like shit! What about your heels being monster and indestructible while your face are badass mofos who dont give a shit and do anything even if they get fucking killed?! And no every face needs to be cena God! Stone Cole was kicking innocent people backstage because they pushed him ACCIDENTLY when walking! :lol
> All of their faces , Roman, seth , valor, styles have the exact same character! :lol it's ridiculous. Like styles when he first came was like a comic book character , dude was just so fuckikg cool, looked like he was straight out of a videogame. He did everything cool, he eventually had his mask which looks fucking badass. But somehow the moment Vince got interested in making him one of his cornerstone....the guy automatically became your typical BLAND wwe babyface that get distracted by his opponent's music despite seeing 10000 people get caught by that trick! :lol
> I cant anymore bro, I cant , I was born a wwe fan because my parents were , but this level of stupidity! He slapped the guy in the face! And he didn't even react! You beat the guy that styles failed to defeat the night before..wtf are you scared of?! :lol


Obviously it's because he's not a fucking HORSE.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Raye said:


> Don't need to hunt it, you can watch it as many times as you'd like on YouTube. It's openly available.


Oh! Nice - that is my next hour sorted


----------



## shandcraig

People are weird. People stay in crappy relationships for years. People stick by bad things for years. This is how things snd people dont change. I have no problem walking away, which is what i did from wwe tears ago. 

Why do people have this mentality to hold on. You let someone bring you shit they have no reason to change .

Move on from yoir love affair and maybe it will change.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Well... that was a pretty good teaser for Hangman / Pac - while it might not happen at DoN - no way is it done by any means


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Well... that was a pretty good teaser for Hangman / Pac - while it might not happen at DoN - no way is it done by any means


I actually think it'll work out even better in the future now. 

Imagine PAC comes back after he loses the DG title and ends up winning the AEW Championship.... 

Who's the perfect guy to beat him for it!?

Page.

The story writes itself.


----------



## shandcraig

Erik. said:


> I actually think it'll work out even better in the future now.
> 
> Imagine PAC comes back after he loses the DG title and ends up winning the AEW Championship....
> 
> Who's the perfect guy to beat him for it!?
> 
> Page.
> 
> The story writes itself.




Atleast this creates even more heat on him as a heel


----------



## TD Stinger

Just watched the PAC vs Page match. Pretty good, energetic match for what was a teaser. I think they could have gone longer, it didn’t seem too deep into the match for PAC to get desperate. But on the other hand you can see them not wanting to give away too much if they do an eventual rematch.

Now onto DON. Apparently there’s something bigger planned. I think that’s what Meltzer said. That’s a hell of a thing to say. We’ll see.


----------



## patpat

guys go to aew's twitter they released a teaser for the casino battle royale..;the production value is pretty great tho, it's weird lol.


----------



## rbl85

What did you find weird ?


----------



## Jedah

Was PAC vs. Neville a live stream that you can't watch anymore?


----------



## rbl85

Jedah said:


> Was PAC vs. Neville a live stream that you can't watch anymore?


Just go on the BTE YouTube channel


----------



## shandcraig

LOL it is pretty weird but ya great production. You just have to see it,Its all about Glacier


----------



## rbl85

shandcraig said:


> LOL it is pretty weird but ya great production. You just have to see it,Its all about Glacier


I think they're going to do that type of video for each participant of the battle royal


----------



## Mordecay

Lol, Dillinger got signed as expected


----------



## patpat

Shawn spear in the battle royale. is he the number 21? or who?


----------



## TheGoodCoach

https://twitter.com/The_MJF/status/1130980387256188929


Not sure how to get it to show, not good at this


----------



## patpat

Mordecay said:


> Lol, Dillinger got signed as expected


glacier is in the battle royale, he isn't signed as a wrestler.........so nope. but he is indeed in the BR
apparently he is the number 10..... ( hope he drops that gimmick tho) 

anyway that means he is not the number 21...who the hell is it :lol


----------



## rbl85

patpat said:


> Shawn spear in the battle royale. is he the number 21? or who?


Dude did you watched the video ?

If yes then you know which card he have


----------



## patpat

rbl85 said:


> Dude did you watched the video ?
> 
> If yes then you know which card he have


 I just did see it lol. 
he is obviously number 10 :lol 
and here I am wondering who is the damn number 21. also fuck mjf :lol


----------



## shandcraig

Em i the only one not sold on MJF ? not ruling him out of course. I think my issue is i cant stand his outfits and his care and the fact hes acting like the MIZ which i cant understand how anyone could possibly like him.Even if you're supposed to hate him i dont hate him in that sense,I just think omg this person a tool no thanks.


But of course im not ruling him out and i need more time to see him in action and talk in the ring and maybe get a bloody make over. 


Im biast to anyone that has a stiupid haircut like that though. Its never looked good on a single guy


----------



## patpat

shandcraig said:


> Em i the only one not sold on MJF ? not ruling him out of course. I think my issue is i cant stand his outfits and his care and the fact hes acting like the MIZ which i cant understand how anyone could possibly like him.Even if you're supposed to hate him i dont hate him in that sense,I just think omg this person a tool no thanks.
> 
> 
> But of course im not ruling him out and i need more time to see him in action and talk in the ring and maybe get a bloody make over.
> 
> 
> Im biast to anyone that has a stiupid haircut like that though. Its never looked good on a single guy


he is not bad at all, and no no he is not like the miz. but he is in fact a "dick-like" character.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

shandcraig said:


> Em i the only one not sold on MJF ? not ruling him out of course. I think my issue is i cant stand his outfits and his care and the fact hes acting like the MIZ which i cant understand how anyone could possibly like him.Even if you're supposed to hate him i dont hate him in that sense,I just think omg this person a tool no thanks.
> 
> 
> But of course im not ruling him out and i need more time to see him in action and talk in the ring and maybe get a bloody make over.
> 
> 
> Im biast to anyone that has a stiupid haircut like that though. Its never looked good on a single guy


I don't like him either. I guess that's the point though.


----------



## shandcraig

I'll try to post photos in here after i arrive to the venue! Excited boys


----------



## NXT Only

MJF is nothing like the Miz. 

Miz a fake Hollywood C lister
MJF is a preppy spoiled brat who’s dad will sue you because he knows the Mayor


----------



## Alright_Mate

shandcraig said:


> Em i the only one not sold on MJF ? not ruling him out of course. I think my issue is i cant stand his outfits and his care and the fact hes acting like the MIZ which i cant understand how anyone could possibly like him.Even if you're supposed to hate him i dont hate him in that sense,I just think omg this person a tool no thanks.
> 
> 
> But of course im not ruling him out and i need more time to see him in action and talk in the ring and maybe get a bloody make over.
> 
> 
> Im biast to anyone that has a stiupid haircut like that though. Its never looked good on a single guy


The guy is the best prick in Wrestling.

He has it all, him and Velveteen Dream are for me the two best upcoming talents in Wrestling today, they were made for this business.


----------



## Chan Hung

shandcraig said:


> I'll try to post photos in here after i arrive to the venue! Excited boys


Please do!!!


----------



## Chan Hung

Mjf in a way is kind of a combination between the Mean Street Posse and The Miz and Shane McMahon


----------



## TD Stinger

I don't really have a strong opinion one way or the other on MJF. He's a fun asshole character. I enjoy his antics. But when I see the whole presentation in the ring......eh. I guess you could say overall I'm lukewarm on the guy.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I personally like MJF. He's a great asshole character and he's fine in the ring.


----------



## Natecore

A general rant:

If I have to hear about AEW’s existence starting a war one more time I’m going to lose my shit. If you think this is a war then AEW is a failure because we’ve allowed Vince McMahon and his predatory idea of promotion to define the narrative. Vince saw other promotions as his rivals that had to be eliminated for his promotion to survive. Not everything in this world is kill or be killed. 

Stop calling this a war. End that narrative.


----------



## shandcraig

This means war !!!!!!


----------



## Y.2.J

Tye Dillinger finally joins AEW and using his old name Shawn Spears...good things he's got rid of that jobber name.
He's a good addition. I guess he'll be in the CBR? I still hope MJF wins it 

Can't wait to watch PAC v Page tomorrow when I get some time. :banderas


----------



## Donnie

Tye is awful but AEW needs jobbers, so whatever.


----------



## Chan Hung

Aew has an opportunity to Rebrand characters and not use them having the same gimmick of the past but I can see how some wrestlers will keep the same gimmick but hopefully they can do what WWF used to do with people like Austin Triple H and others who had a failed WCW gimmick and Rebrand them to make them a star


----------



## Mordecay

patpat said:


> glacier is in the battle royale, he isn't signed as a wrestler.........so nope. but he is indeed in the BR
> apparently he is the number 10..... ( hope he drops that gimmick tho)


He is talking like if he is signed for more than the Battle Royal



> *Tye Dillinger On Why He's Coming To AEW, Taking Control Of His Career After Ups & Downs In WWE​*
> As noted earlier, former WWE Superstar Tye Dillinger (Shawn Spears) has been announced for All Elite Wrestling's 21-man Casino Battle Royale on "The Buy In" Double Or Nothing pre-show this Saturday night in Las Vegas.
> 
> Dillinger, who left WWE back in February after requesting his release, spoke with Justin Barrasso of Sports Illustrated and said he's coming to AEW because he believes in what they are doing.
> 
> "I'm coming to AEW because I believe in what they are doing," the 38 year old said. "I believe in providing an alternative for fans, and I really believe that the audience has wanted an alternative for quite some time. This is now the platform to give people exactly what they want, and I am really looking forward to proving myself in AEW."
> 
> 
> Dillinger's 90-day non-compete clause from his WWE contract will expire less than 48 hours before Double Or Nothing. Dillinger said he has a very specific, driven direction for his career.
> 
> "My career has had its ups and downs, but I took the reins in the past few months," he said. "Now I plan on taking a very specific, driven direction. And what better time than this Saturday at Double or Nothing to prove that to the world?"
> 
> Dillinger, who will launch his Flatbacks wrestling school with WWE Superstar Tyler Breeze on July 1, is also eager to help develop new stars for AEW. He has been friends with AEW Executive Vice President Cody Rhodes for years, and said he wasn't going to wait to be a part of the history-making promotion.
> 
> "I'm able to bring a great deal of experience to a company that is looking to build young talent, which is vital to the future of professional wrestling," he said. "I've known Cody [Rhodes] for a very long time, and in terms of this endeavor, there are no better four guys than Cody, the Young Bucks and Kenny Omega that I would trust to put this together. AEW is history-making. When the chance presented itself to be a part of something so groundbreaking, I wasn't going to wait around any longer."


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Donnie said:


> Tye is awful but AEW needs jobbers, so whatever.


This is a good point. They need some guys like this for the actual future stars of the company to build their records up against on free TV.


----------



## Donnie

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> This is a good point. They need some guys like this for the actual future stars of the company to build their records up against on free TV.


It's the Dusty method of having competent name wrestlers as enhancement talent so it means something when they get beaten.


----------



## shandcraig

Very true. Funny thing is most wwe guys in tna was better than in wwe. It happens just like wcw guys to wwf


----------



## Necrolust

Good match, PAC vs Page, made me quite the fan of Page as I’ve not seen much of him. Good presence, aura and very solid in ring work. Powerful moves combined with well executed high flying stuff. 

Been a big fan of Neville since I saw him in NXT, even his face period, but he’s the natural born heel. Without been mean, he’s got the face of a heel.

Was surprised at the ending, not gonna throw out spoilers here.


----------



## The Swerve

I’m surprised by how many people think Dillinger is “awful”. Can only assume those people are judging him on him main roster car crash. 

In NXT he was, for quite a while, in the sort of Kassius Ohno role and I thought he did a good job, was a safe pair of hands and had solid matches the fans were invested in whilst putting over a lot of the main event guys like Nakamura, Roode, Almas who were on their way to the title. He had some decent matches. 

If AEW use him in a similar way, and he’s happy to do a similar job, he can be a real asset.


----------



## patpat

Wow guys go check their Twitter, they have aew stores in MGM with all their merch, it looks great and very big league! I love that 
What a t shirt company


----------



## Oracle

Im not a big fan of Shawn Spears at all. 

i was hoping this signing wasnt going to transpire.


----------



## Raye

Oracle. said:


> Im not a big fan of Shawn Spears at all.
> 
> i was hoping this signing wasnt going to transpire.


Too many people are confusing signings and one-off appearances. He wasn't announced as an official roster member, just a participant. Also, people need to get out of the mindset that their roster is locked. Tony at the end of the day will have the final say if somebody is worth having a roster spot or not. There's going to be trial and error with the first ever roster they put together. Not everybody is going to be a permanent mainstay. We're going to see people come and go, just like with every wrestling promotion.


----------



## patpat

Mordecay said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> glacier is in the battle royale, he isn't signed as a wrestler.........so nope. but he is indeed in the BR
> apparently he is the number 10..... ( hope he drops that gimmick tho)
> 
> 
> 
> He is talking like if he is signed for more than the Battle Royal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tye Dillinger On Why He's Coming To AEW, Taking Control Of His Career After Ups & Downs In WWE​*
> As noted earlier, former WWE Superstar Tye Dillinger (Shawn Spears) has been announced for All Elite Wrestling's 21-man Casino Battle Royale on "The Buy In" Double Or Nothing pre-show this Saturday night in Las Vegas.
> 
> Dillinger, who left WWE back in February after requesting his release, spoke with Justin Barrasso of Sports Illustrated and said he's coming to AEW because he believes in what they are doing.
> 
> "I'm coming to AEW because I believe in what they are doing," the 38 year old said. "I believe in providing an alternative for fans, and I really believe that the audience has wanted an alternative for quite some time. This is now the platform to give people exactly what they want, and I am really looking forward to proving myself in AEW."
> 
> 
> Dillinger's 90-day non-compete clause from his WWE contract will expire less than 48 hours before Double Or Nothing. Dillinger said he has a very specific, driven direction for his career.
> 
> "My career has had its ups and downs, but I took the reins in the past few months," he said. "Now I plan on taking a very specific, driven direction. And what better time than this Saturday at Double or Nothing to prove that to the world?"
> 
> Dillinger, who will launch his Flatbacks wrestling school with WWE Superstar Tyler Breeze on July 1, is also eager to help develop new stars for AEW. He has been friends with AEW Executive Vice President Cody Rhodes for years, and said he wasn't going to wait to be a part of the history-making promotion.
> 
> "I'm able to bring a great deal of experience to a company that is looking to build young talent, which is vital to the future of professional wrestling," he said. "I've known Cody [Rhodes] for a very long time, and in terms of this endeavor, there are no better four guys than Cody, the Young Bucks and Kenny Omega that I would trust to put this together. AEW is history-making. When the chance presented itself to be a part of something so groundbreaking, I wasn't going to wait around any longer."
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 it doesnt says anywhere he signed...what about we wait for things to happen first before going into speculation land?


----------



## Master Bate

https://twitter.com/The_MJF/status/1130980387256188929
LOL love MJF


----------



## DJ Punk

Lol Tye Dillinger. I still remember a few years back when everyone was beating their meat to him being the #10 entrant in the rumble. His whole gimmick was based off a number and he never had anything to offer on any roster he was a part of.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

I haven't read through the rest of the thread but has anyone mentioned the AEW show that's on tomorrow night in the UK on ITV4? My SkyTV Guide say's this.



> 12.05am - 1.05am
> All Elite Wrestling: Before The Bell. Behind the Bell looks at the newly established All Elite Wrestlingand previews the upcoming Double or Nothing event. Ep 1


----------



## patpat

Jericho should not win the fight against omega, in any way shape or form. it would be terrible! to have him beat omega and then lose to okay, they would make their top star and obviously future aew heavyweight champion look bad. don't give me the "he is a part of the elite so he shouldn't win right away" , do that with Cody and the others, omega should win , he is the face of your company. y2j wining just so he can lose to okay before omega becomes champion would be terrible. you need to establish omega in the US by having him win.


----------



## Erik.

It seems obvious to me that MJF will win the CBR.

And he'll likely be 21.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

It may have been mentioned here already, but I don't fancy reading through loads of pages to find it.

There is an AEW preview show on ITV4 this week (UK)

24th May just past midnight (so REALLY early on Friday morning, or late Thursday night. Depends how you look at it)



xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> I haven't read through the rest of the thread but has anyone mentioned the AEW show that's on tomorrow night in the UK on ITV4? My SkyTV Guide say's this.


Beat me to it :lol


----------



## Erik.

I always thought it made perfect sense for Jericho to beat Omega. Seemed obvious to me that going into weekly television, they'd have had Omega feuding with a top name in Jericho that everyone knows.

But now they are dead set on clean finishes on PPVs I can't see anything but an Omega win. Especially since they ruined it all by telling us Omega vs PAC was the next big feud to happen anyway. 

Plus, they've been building Jericho vs Cody for months on RTDoN so I assume that's the road they go down.


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> I always thought it made perfect sense for Jericho to beat Omega. Seemed obvious to me that going into weekly television, they'd have had Omega feuding with a top name in Jericho that everyone knows.
> 
> But now they are dead set on clean finishes on PPVs I can't see anything but an Omega win. Especially since they ruined it all by telling us Omega vs PAC was the next big feud to happen anyway.
> 
> Plus, they've been building Jericho vs Cody for months on RTDoN so I assume that's the road they go down.


 a clean finish doesn't mean Jericho can't cheat or use a heel tactic. clean finish I think means no dq/time limit etc 
and no I never saw Jericho winning because it's omega's first exposure to a larger audience. if he is their face, him losing would be meh. also Jericho has a fight against okada, I doubt he is gonna win and be the IWGP champ. and I don't see them having Jericho beat omega and then lose to okada.....

down the line, a Cody vs y2j rivalry is much more interesting from an entertainment point of view than a Jericho/omega. Jericho can beat Cody without it being much of a problem and it will be much more interesting to see the dynamic of Cody the EVP vs Y2j the big draw. Cody seems much more like the EVP, I don't think omega's evp position has much relevance in storylines..but let's wait, see and enjoy. 
also their production value is absolutely off the chart, great job.


----------



## Beatles123

patpat said:


> Wow guys go check their Twitter, they have aew stores in MGM with all their merch, it looks great and very big league! I love that
> What a t shirt company


Pics?


----------



## rbl85

Beatles123 said:


> Pics?


Just go on their twitter


----------



## Erik.

Beatles123 said:


> Pics?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131082327138787328


----------



## Beatles123

not bad for a T-shirt company!


----------



## patpat

AEW WILL BE ON ITV 
Jericho basically confirmed it on a facebook post.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

patpat said:


> AEW WILL BE ON ITV
> Jericho basically confirmed it on a facebook post.


I thought this was known already?


----------



## patpat

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> AEW WILL BE ON ITV
> Jericho basically confirmed it on a facebook post.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was known already?
Click to expand...

 not double or nothing , the weekly TV show! Lol


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

patpat said:


> not double or nothing , the weekly TV show! Lol


Yeah, I know what you meant. I just thought this was known already.

Double or Nothing is going to be on ITV Box Office, and there is some AEW preview show on ITV4 tomorrow night/Friday morning. All these factors kinda made it obvious. 

Nice to get confirmation from Jericho I suppose.


----------



## patpat

every aew news is basically confirmed before the announcement :lol 
poor guys, it makes there announcement have much less impact...:lol


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

patpat said:


> every aew news is basically confirmed before the announcement :lol
> poor guys, it makes there announcement have much less impact...:lol


Well if AEW are smart, then last thing they want is "Impact" :lol


----------



## patpat

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> Well if AEW are smart, then last thing they want is "Impact" :lol


good lord! this company had a family :lol


----------



## patpat

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yn4cOmOc_io

a lot of fun! :lol
Dusty is a fucking legend! "I DONT GIVE A FUCK IF MY PANT IS FALLING!!!" :lol
edit : Dave said they are announcing a heavyweight title soon. wonder if it's the aew heavyweight title. I hope they have only one world championship.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

patpat said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yn4cOmOc_io
> 
> a lot of fun! :lol
> Dusty is a fucking legend! "I DONT GIVE A FUCK IF MY PANT IS FALLING!!!" :lol
> edit : Dave said they are announcing a heavyweight title soon. wonder if it's the aew heavyweight title. I hope they have only one world championship.


Now we know why they signed Earl


----------



## Donnie

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131187435222777856
That's classy as hell


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

Donnie said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131187435222777856
> That's classy as hell


Finally a chance for me to own a wrestlers old smelly pants/trunks!!










Fair play if he's doing it for a good cause though


----------



## Erik.

Donnie said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131187435222777856
> That's classy as hell


He's a fucking HORSE!!


----------



## Beatles123

Erik. said:


> He's a fucking HORSE!!






 :tommy


----------



## virus21

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> Finally a chance for me to own a wrestlers old smelly pants/trunks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair play if he's doing it for a good cause though


And it will still sell. People are fucking weird


----------



## patpat

Donnie said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131187435222777856
> That's classy as hell


great things by Him. 


WHAT A FUCKING HORSE!!!


----------



## Chan Hung

"Hes a fucking Horse!!" Lmao that quote will live forevaaaaa


----------



## shandcraig

Im sure most wont agree with me but i think Aries needs one more run and show up as the Greatest Asshole that ever lived character. He still can go well and hes still one of the best heels.


He could come in and piss everyone off


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> Im sure most wont agree with me but i think Aries needs one more run and show up as the Greatest Asshole that ever lived character. He still can go well and hes still one of the best heels.
> 
> 
> He could come in and piss everyone off


Theyve got MJF killing it in that role already.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Erik. said:


> Theyve got MJF killing it in that role already.


And based on what I've seen MJF is a much better talker. Aries never clicked for me.


----------



## patpat

Its crazy to know that guys like mjf are like 23?! He is super young! Same for page he is like 27! It's crazy


----------



## shandcraig

patpat said:


> Its crazy to know that guys like mjf are like 23?! He is super young! Same for page he is like 27! It's crazy


Nowonder hes a tool, Hopefully he will realize and get an adult hair cut soon. He must have been riding the bucks and codys ass for awile now


----------



## TD Stinger

Aries to me had one of his better years last year in Impact and I think personality and skills wise he'd fit right in with what AEW is doing. But whether these stories are overplayed or not, he seems to be proficient at burning bridges.

I don't know, I'd think about it. But he's not someone they need, so I would ultimately say no.


----------



## Erik.

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> And based on what I've seen MJF is a much better talker. Aries never clicked for me.


Agreed. 

MJF is the guy they need to build up. Great as a dickhead heel and I can't wait to see him infront of a live weekly audience. 

Him and Page are the two destined for the top of AEW as heel and face when you put together their age and abilities.


----------



## JonLeduc

Beatles123 said:


> Pics? :mark





Raye said:


> What was in it?


* Don't click on this if you don't want to get spoil about the AEW Pro Wrestling crate * 



Spoiler: AEW ProWrestling crate



- AEW logo with fire shirt ( Really awesome )
- The Elite ''Rhabsody'' Shirt ( Kenny,bucks and cody faces )
- AEW Logo patch
- MJF little ''Brawler'' figure
- Dr. Britt Baker Toothbrush
- Lucha Bros DVD
- Kylie Rae 8X10 signed photo



Picture : https://imgur.com/uZzhD8s


----------



## shandcraig

JonLeduc said:


> * Don't click on this if you don't want to get spoil about the AEW Pro Wrestling crate *
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: AEW ProWrestling crate
> 
> 
> 
> - AEW logo with fire shirt ( Really awesome )
> - The Elite ''Rhabsody'' Shirt ( Kenny,bucks and cody faces )
> - AEW Logo patch
> - MJF little ''Brawler'' figure
> - Dr. Britt Baker Toothbrush
> - Lucha Bros DVD
> - Kylie Rae 8X10 signed photo
> 
> 
> 
> Picture : https://imgur.com/uZzhD8s




wow i really like the fire logo, Maybe il lget that over the regular one. MMMMMM


----------



## Beatles123

JonLeduc said:


> * Don't click on this if you don't want to get spoil about the AEW Pro Wrestling crate *
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: AEW ProWrestling crate
> 
> 
> 
> - AEW logo with fire shirt ( Really awesome )
> - The Elite ''Rhabsody'' Shirt ( Kenny,bucks and cody faces )
> - AEW Logo patch
> - MJF little ''Brawler'' figure
> - Dr. Britt Baker Toothbrush
> - Lucha Bros DVD
> - Kylie Rae 8X10 signed photo
> 
> 
> 
> Picture : https://imgur.com/uZzhD8s





Spoiler: AEW crate



That fire shirt is E P I C! :lenny


----------



## shandcraig

Erik. said:


> Theyve got MJF killing it in that role already.


lol comparing this guy to Aries is disrespectful. Entire entire different heel and entire different heel ball game.


Aries is real heel and MJF is just a tool trying to be irritating. Just like how the miz is that kinda heel, Trying to be irritating instead of bringing real heat


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> lol comparing this guy to Aries is disrespectful. Entire entire different heel and entire different heel ball game.
> 
> 
> Aries is real heel and MJF is just a tool trying to be irritating. Just like how the miz is that kinda heel, Trying to be irritating instead of bringing real heat


Stop. MjF is what Alex Reily SHOULD have been. Perfect Jock architype and a great talker.


----------



## shandcraig

Thats fine but you simply can not comapre these 2, nothing alike


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I used to love Aries.... not so much anymore.

That tweet that MJF did about the hart foundation sealed it for me - this guy is gonna get mega heat. I mean, they’re already throwing trash in the ring at him

Edit: just in case anybody is wondering about the tweet:

https://twitter.com/getgoodboy79/status/1131238689626042369?s=21


----------



## deets

I like that AEW logo shirt and patch. That Elite shirt is garbage.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino

Admittedly, I've only seen MJF on BTE and the AEW press conference, but from those, I really don't see what the fuss is about. From what I recall of the press conference he basically came out and did the generic "This town sucks, you're all a bunch of lazy, fat losers." schtick, which to me is an instant turn off and results in whoever does it having to do something pretty spectacular to get my interest going forwards. Then on the BTE segments, in particular the last one With Dustin, to me he comes across as unnatural and forced. With time, and being around some of the amazing talents they have in AEW, he could develop, but right now I just don't see it.


----------



## deets

MJF is pretty good in MLW. THat's where I first was exposed to him. #nohomo.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

shandcraig said:


> lol comparing this guy to Aries is disrespectful. Entire entire different heel and entire different heel ball game.
> 
> 
> Aries is real heel and MJF is just a tool trying to be irritating. Just like how the miz is that kinda heel, Trying to be irritating instead of bringing real heat


Sounds like you're getting worked. Every now and then heels that are so naturally dickish come along that even smarks hate on them.

Reminds me of when smarks hated JBL and The Miz.


----------



## shandcraig

I have a strong feeling we will see the hart foundation in AEW. They would be very good and create great heat with Teddy. 


Crazy cat man lol


----------



## JonLeduc

Beatles123 said:


> Spoiler: AEW crate
> 
> 
> 
> That fire shirt is E P I C! :lenny


Agree man. I was so excited when i saw it. WCW Style.


----------



## SparrowPrime

We could be getting some sort of announcement about the World Championship today. Perhaps design or if any match at DoN will have world title implications.


----------



## Erik.

SparrowPrime said:


> We could be getting some sort of announcement about the World Championship today. Perhaps design or if any match at DoN will have world title implications.


What makes you think it will be today?

We already know the design anyway.


----------



## Beatles123

Erik. said:


> What makes you think it will be today?
> 
> We already know the design anyway.


:taker 

We know the GOAL of the design, you mean?


----------



## shandcraig

Either i like a wrestler or i dont. It has nothing to do with being a heel or face. If i like the heel i like them.

I have no obligation to like every AEW wrestler. If someone thinks that their just as bad as wwe fan mentality. 

Anyways i said i was not ruling the guy out, I'll give him time. 

Im going to the bloody show after all. I cant believe someone called me a smark for saying i dont like someone.


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> Either i like a wrestler or i dont. It has nothing to do with being a heel or face. If i like the heel i like them.
> 
> I have no obligation to like every AEW wrestler. If someone thinks that their just as bad as wwe fan mentality.
> 
> Anyways i said i was not ruling the guy out, I'll give him time.
> 
> Im going to the bloody show after all. I cant believe someone called me a smark for saying i dont like someone.


:flair I wasn't saying that, man....:mj2


----------



## Erik.

Beatles123 said:


> :taker
> 
> We know the GOAL of the design, you mean?


Well, we know the design.

We don't know the finished product in regards to what colour the straps will be or the colour of the metal plates or the dimensions of it in terms of size.

But the design? They practically had it on a RTDoN episode.










Which is reminiscent of the Mid South title as predicted.

Think they may modernise it like the AML title.


----------



## TD Stinger

SparrowPrime said:


> We could be getting some sort of announcement about the World Championship today. Perhaps design or if any match at DoN will have world title implications.


Hey now, you know the rules. No teasing us with juicy information without proof in the post.


----------



## Beatles123

Thats a SEXY belt!! :delrio


----------



## Beatles123

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131244601229103104


----------



## shandcraig

It will look nothing like that belt as an example. I mean i could be wrong but based off the fact Cody said that the belt is going to be a modern version of the north american championship mis south belt. Which is legit looking belt with no stupid colors. I cant figure out some of these companies that get the designs right but slap there ugly colored logo on the belt. MLW is a perfect example of probably the best looking belts by far on the indy scene and what do they do ? have the ugly ass MLW company logo on it. How does it make sense to someone to have a belt that is huge and all gold and silver with a small cheesy logo full of colors. It looks very weird

Colors are what have been killing belts this generation. Most of the indy belts look tacky as fuck with so many colors. wwe belt dont even look like a belt with hardly any gold or silver.


The fact cody is hyping this belt up and being secretive of the design must imply they made sure it looks good. And the fact they want the belt to be important. 


Its going to very likely be comparable to NJPW. Especially since they all have been in that company and probably have an eye for what they wanted.

Because hes doing it in such a hyped way im trying to not over hype myself, You never know how it will turn out. I just know the importance of building a prestigious looking belt and make it important. 

Just like JR said the other day, Wrestling belts have never been so un relevant

Hey heres one of the best looking belts but lets put our tacky ass logo on it. They should have kept the logo in silver or gold for the belts Mid south is a good example or the old wcw belt of doing it right by having the logo be in gold or silver. Lets hope the AEW logo does the same


----------



## Erik.

DESIGN WISE.

Fucking read before you start your novels. MLW belt looks like shit too, design wise.

Anyway.

Glad to see we'll be getting one more RTDoN - wrap up a few things such as the future of the belt. They mentioned that the winner of the Battle Royale would get a future title shot, so will be nice to know WHEN that happens (Or is it whenever the winner wants it?), but then Meltzer has said that the winner of PAC/Page was going to ultimately be challenging for the belt next which is why they couldn't go down the route of PAC beating Page on PPV etc. - then there's the fact that there isn't an official title match yet.

Hopefully it's mentioned that at All-In 2, we'll get perhaps a tournament to decide who wins the belt.

With that and the last BTE tomorrow, should be a good end to the week heading into DoN.


----------



## shandcraig

Erik. said:


> DESIGN WISE.
> 
> Fucking read before you start your novels. MLW belt looks like shit too, design wise.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> Glad to see we'll be getting one more RTDoN - wrap up a few things such as the future of the belt. They mentioned that the winner of the Battle Royale would get a future title shot, so will be nice to know WHEN that happens (Or is it whenever the winner wants it?), but then Meltzer has said that the winner of PAC/Page was going to ultimately be challenging for the belt next which is why they couldn't go down the route of PAC beating Page on PPV etc. - then there's the fact that there isn't an official title match yet.
> 
> Hopefully it's mentioned that at All-In 2, we'll get perhaps a tournament to decide who wins the belt.
> 
> With that and the last BTE tomorrow, should be a good end to the week heading into DoN.



I bet you anything they wont show a single thing of the belt lol. Just announcement in the latest video. Further hyping everyone up. Lets hope thats wrong


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> I bet you anything they wont show a single thing of the belt lol. Just announcement in the latest video. Further hyping everyone up. Lets hope thats wrong


We'll find out in an hour!


----------



## shandcraig

Erik. said:


> We'll find out in an
> 
> 
> ho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ur!




LOL


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

I'd let Omega win the belt first to have the first champ be someone of name value and then have him feud with MJF.


----------



## TD Stinger

"Big news about the state of the World Championship"

I take that to mean how the 1st Champion will be determined. We'll find out soon I guess.


----------



## Beatles123

To be sure they won't just up and crown one. It has to be in a tourney, right? :Hutz


----------



## Erik.

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I'd let Omega win the belt first to have the first champ be someone of name value and then have him feud with MJF.


To be fair, I was always game for Jericho winning the belt first just because he's a more well known name across American audiences than Omega and then Omega wins it from him to end their trilogy.

But its obvious Omega will be the first champion now and to be honest, I have no problem with that. He's their biggest star.

I think it's too early for MJF (though I do think he'll win the Battle Royale and have a one off television match for the belt with Omega). 

The BEST first time feud they could do for the belt would be Moxley/Omega, in my view.

Shame as I was looking forward to PAC/Omega, an eventual PAC run and then Hangman eventually beating him for it.



Beatles123 said:


> To be sure they won't just up and crown one. It has to be in a tourney, right? :Hutz


Tournament at All-In 2 would be smart.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

.... it’s fun to be excited for a bit of wrestling again - its been a long time


----------



## Chrome

I'd also be down for Jericho to be the 1st world champ. Then Omega can chase him for awhile before finally winning it.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131263676298743808


----------



## Erik.




----------



## patpat

https://brainbustaradio.podbean.com...n-a-look-at-the-women-of-all-elite-wrestling/


----------



## Raye

New DoN episode supposed to drop 7 mins ago, excuse my impatient ass  eagerly awaiting it


----------



## rbl85

Raye said:


> New DoN episode supposed to drop 7 mins ago, excuse my impatient ass  eagerly awaiting it


You know sometimes YouTube is quite slow


----------



## Raye

Cody liked my tweet, fanboying a little not gonna lie


----------



## Britz94xD

I had a dream where AEW were so super hot that they were moved to ITV1 and had a million viewers watching live at 1am. :mark :mark

Also had one where Vince McMahon was so desperate to save his sinking ship that he gave a promo on Raw saying "We ain't sports entertainment...We are pro wrestling". 

The irony would be so sweet. :banderas


----------



## patpat

wow the new episode is this soon?


----------



## patpat

Britz94xD said:


> I had a dream where AEW were so super hot that they were moved to ITV1 and had a million viewers watching live at 1am. :mark :mark
> 
> Also had one where Vince McMahon was so desperate to save his sinking ship that he gave a promo on Raw saying "We ain't sports entertainment...We are pro wrestling".
> 
> The irony would be so sweet. :banderas


why do you guys even care about anything wwe tho? if you don't like something just quit and ignore it lol


----------



## Erik.

patpat said:


> wow the new episode is this soon?


Well, it's 34 minutes late. :lol


----------



## Boldgerg

I hope the weekly show is live on ITV. My job means I'll be able to watch it live even at 12/1am.

Not the same watching it recorded.


----------



## Erik.

Boldgerg said:


> I hope the weekly show is live on ITV. My job means I'll be able to watch it live even at 12/1am.
> 
> Not the same watching it recorded.


They've got a show on ITV at midnight tomorrow. 

So hopefully that's a sign of things to come.


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> Well, it's 34 minutes late. :lol


i am sure it's done on purpose to tease us! or they are so busy I doubt they have even the time!


----------



## Erik.




----------



## Boldgerg

That better not be the real belt. Only saw a glimpse but it seemed to have red sequins as well as a big green bit.

That will be a MAJOR disappointment. Enough of these fucking rainbow belts.


----------



## patpat

oh the documentary shows that they have had ross commentating old event off camera, I guess it's bring him back in commentating shape 
he also already worked with the others commentators


----------



## patpat

Boldgerg said:


> That better not be the real belt. Only saw a glimpse but it seemed to have red sequins as well as a big green bit.
> 
> That will be a MAJOR disappointment. Enough of these fucking rainbow belts.


really? why would there be green on it?...


----------



## Boldgerg

patpat said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> 
> That better not be the real belt. Only saw a glimpse but it seemed to have red sequins as well as a big green bit.
> 
> That will be a MAJOR disappointment. Enough of these fucking rainbow belts.
> 
> 
> 
> really? why would there be green on it?...
Click to expand...

No idea, but in the brief glimpse from the video it's clearly covered in red sequins and the centre plate definitely has some sort of obvious green area.

Really hoping it's a troll.


----------



## patpat

Boldgerg said:


> No idea, but in the brief glimpse from the video it's clearly covered in red sequins and the centre plate definitely has some sort of obvious green area.
> 
> Really hoping it's a troll.


I didn't see any red or green bro.....


----------



## patpat

Boldgerg said:


> No idea, but in the brief glimpse from the video it's clearly covered in red sequins and the centre plate definitely has some sort of obvious green area.
> 
> Really hoping it's a troll.


bro it's because there is literally a red light behind the guy, come on :lol
edit : yeah saw it, there is red and green, it's weird. and there is barely any gold...very very weird


----------



## Erik.

Belt looks huge.

Here's a few screen grabs from the clip:



















I don't think it's sequins - I think it's just the patterned design on the gold. A bit like when Cody got the IC title specially made.










In fact, if anything - the shape from the screen grabs make it look identical to the shape of that IC title.


----------



## Boldgerg

patpat said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> 
> No idea, but in the brief glimpse from the video it's clearly covered in red sequins and the centre plate definitely has some sort of obvious green area.
> 
> Really hoping it's a troll.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see any red or green bro.....
Click to expand...

There clearly is...


----------



## Boldgerg

If that's really it, it's going to be crap.

Just keep it simple and keep it gold, ffs. Sick of these multicoloured kids belts.


----------



## Erik.

You can barely fucking see it.

Calm your fucking self down.


----------



## Boldgerg

Erik. said:


> You can barely fucking see it.
> 
> Calm your fucking self down.


I see clear bright red studs and green. That's an instant fail, if it is the real one.


----------



## patpat

Boldgerg said:


> If that's really it, it's going to be crap.
> 
> Just keep it simple and keep it gold, ffs. Sick of these multicoloured kids belts.


what about we wait and see the final result because we have just got a glimpse? 
the red part could easily be made of saphir or anything like that 
let's not overreact and it ends up being fine ( ps : hangman vs page situation).


----------



## Raye

Boldgerg said:


> That better not be the real belt. Only saw a glimpse but it seemed to have red sequins as well as a big green bit.
> 
> That will be a MAJOR disappointment. Enough of these fucking rainbow belts.


I saw the red stars, it looks like the ALL IN belt, and it was blue not green. Def not the real belt LOL


----------



## Chrome

Yeah, I saw red, green, and some gold. I'll wait until they unveil the full belt before judging.


----------



## Erik.

Boldgerg said:


> I see clear bright red studs and green. That's an instant fail, if it is the real one.












Shut the fucking company down. A mark isn't happy with some colours on a title belt.


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> You can barely fucking see it.
> 
> Calm your fucking self down.


 this I barely saw anything. the color on it isn't the problem, it's how it looks and what it is made of. if it looks like painting it will look indy but like I said, a lot of precious stones exist in the world not just gold and diamond. 
a belle made of gold and saphir for example is a big yes. also it is gold right? I can barely see anything


----------



## Raye

Are you guys really not making the connection to the ALL IN chicago belts? It's literally that belt by the looks of it. So no, it's not the real World title belt.


----------



## Boldgerg

Erik. said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see clear bright red studs and green. That's an instant fail, if it is the real one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the fucking company down. A mark isn't happy with some colours on a title belt.
Click to expand...

Lol, maybe it's you that needs to calm the fuck down pal. You're now talking complete shit and completely overreacting when all I've said is I'm not impressed with the glimpse of the belt.

It's called an opinion. That all right with you, sweetheart?


----------



## patpat

Raye said:


> Are you guys really not making the connection to the ALL IN chicago belts? It's literally that belt by the looks of it. So no, it's not the real World title belt.


 it's it :lol those piece of shit :lol and yeah it looks exactly like that! and it's weird cuz it doesn't looks like the one we saw on road to double or nothing at all, might it be a troll?


----------



## Erik.

Raye said:


> Are you guys really not making the connection to the ALL IN chicago belts? It's literally that belt by the looks of it. So no, it's not the real World title belt.


Genuinely have never seen those belts before.

Which TELLS me that they haven't got the belt made as of yet and that belt was used a stand in hence why they didn't show it off.

Good shout Raye. That is EXACTLY the belt shown in the video. The red stars, the patterned gold and the light blue from the Chicago skyline.

To think, without even seeing the full thing you had some marks moaning over a glimpse. :lol


----------



## Oracle

Ok seems pretty obvious to me Omega is gonna have the belt first


----------



## Raye

Glad I could stop the freak out LOL


----------



## NXT Only

Boldgerg said:


> That better not be the real belt. Only saw a glimpse but it seemed to have red sequins as well as a big green bit.
> 
> That will be a MAJOR disappointment. Enough of these fucking rainbow belts.


I saw the green. The red was clearly from the lighting in the room.


----------



## rbl85

Boldgerg said:


> That better not be the real belt. Only saw a glimpse but it seemed to have red sequins as well as a big green bit.
> 
> That will be a MAJOR disappointment. Enough of these fucking rainbow belts.


The only colors that i saw a gold and red

The "green" that you saw is in fact the reflexion of the light on the gold


----------



## Isuzu

Oracle. said:


> Ok seems pretty obvious to me Omega is gonna have the belt first


why not the self proclaimed spring chicken Y2J?


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

I'm ready for Double or Nothing guys. Saturday can't come soon enough.


----------



## Raye

On the bright side, it seems like we should all be very excited for 21. No offence to anybody announced for the Battle Royal currently, but none of them at the moment should be in the World Title picture.


----------



## rbl85

Raye said:


> Glad I could stop the freak out LOL


Good job dude


----------



## Boldgerg

NXT Only said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> 
> That better not be the real belt. Only saw a glimpse but it seemed to have red sequins as well as a big green bit.
> 
> That will be a MAJOR disappointment. Enough of these fucking rainbow belts.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the green. The red was clearly from the lighting in the room.
Click to expand...




rbl85 said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> 
> That better not be the real belt. Only saw a glimpse but it seemed to have red sequins as well as a big green bit.
> 
> That will be a MAJOR disappointment. Enough of these fucking rainbow belts.
> 
> 
> 
> The only colors that i saw a gold and red
> 
> The "green" that you saw is in fact the reflexion of the light on the gold
Click to expand...

Wrong, considering we now know it's clearly the ALL IN belt, which has red stars and a blue middle section.

Glad it's not the real title.


----------



## Oracle

Raye said:


> On the bright side, it seems like we should all be very excited for 21. No offence to anybody announced for the Battle Royal currently, but none of them at the moment should be in the World Title picture.


Agree someone like Shawn Spears vs Kenny Omega doesn't really get me excited in the slightest.


----------



## Erik.

Raye said:


> On the bright side, it seems like we should all be very excited for 21. No offence to anybody announced for the Battle Royal currently, but none of them at the moment should be in the World Title picture.


Still think it's just a way to make the Battle Royale seem legit early on.

So that when they run the event in future and they've established more guys on the roster and perhaps got bigger names in, it's even more of a big deal. Like their own version of the Rumble.

Refuse to get my hopes up.


----------



## patpat

i am little bit sad raye stopped the freak out....it's kinda funny to have a little bit of overreaction lol. but yeah it makes sense, it is the all in belt. the belt shown in road to double or nothing don't even looks like that.


----------



## borlaser

Safe to say that the 21st entry is a Masked man who wins the battle royal (to lead up the hype and buys for the ppv ) and attacks the winner of omega/jericho at the end of the show

masked man is maybe PAC or moxley. mark my words. 

Maybe PAC


----------



## Erik.

patpat said:


> i am little bit sad raye stopped the freak out....it's kinda funny to have a little bit of overreaction lol. but yeah it makes sense, it is the all in belt. the belt shown in road to double or nothing don't even looks like that.


Unless it's just a replica of the All-In belt but with AEW instead of "All-In" as a throw back to where it all started?

:lol



borlaser said:


> Safe to say that the 21st entry is a Masked man who wins the battle royal (to lead up the hype and buys for the ppv ) and attacks the winner of omega/jericho at the end of the show
> 
> masked man is maybe PAC or moxley. mark my words.
> 
> Maybe PAC


Genius.

Make #21 a masked man.

Who the fuck has just recently "returned" to wrestling in a mask? *cough* CM Punk.

I know he isnt going to be there but ffs, they could have ANYONE under that fucking mask and can book it as whoever they want until the guy they want is available.

The buzz from that alone would be incredible. Is it Moxley? Could it REALLY be Punk?


----------



## Raye

borlaser said:


> Safe to say that the 21st entry is a Masked man who wins the battle royal (to lead up the hype and buys for the ppv ) and attacks the winner of omega/jericho at the end of the show
> 
> masked man is maybe PAC or moxley. mark my words.
> 
> Maybe PAC


It's definitely not PAC considering he ruined their original World title plans.


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> Unless it's just a replica of the All-In belt but with AEW instead of "All-In" as a throw back to where it all started?
> 
> :lol


 sure...why would their bet literally have all those Chicago colors on it then? :lol with the stars and all..I don't think so. we already got a glimpse of the title, and I don't see them just replacing all in by all elite an call it a day :lol
it was so weird, I was like in what way does this look like the mid south belt? and then went and checked the glimpse of the title we had and it looked nothing like it :lol


----------



## Oracle

Erik. said:


> Genius.
> 
> Make #21 a masked man.
> 
> Who the fuck has just recently "returned" to wrestling in a mask? *cough* CM Punk.
> 
> I know he isnt going to be there but ffs, they could have ANYONE under that fucking mask and can book it as whoever they want until the guy they want is available.
> 
> The buzz from that alone would be incredible. Is it Moxley? Could it REALLY be Punk?


Thats an awesome idea.


----------



## V-Trigger

Meltzer said that 21 won't be Punk or Joey Ryan. Moxley is doing a movie atm but could be him.


----------



## patpat

some people on twitter it's just the all in belt too! they didn't reveal it, we know from double or nothing they are making a brand new belt, so it can't be a all in belt with all elite written on it like Erik suggested.....
I don't think it's because they didn't finish the belt yet, I am sure they have it, but with the current reveal of ewe's new belt I am 100% sure they wanted the fans to freak out :lol


----------



## Erik.

Hats off to ITV too.

They have done their absolute all to promote this PPV over here in the UK. 

Reading up on the last video, it seems that this was all filmed a while ago (probably hence why they used the All-In belt as a stand-in) and that makes sense considering the majority of these guys are probably already in Las Vegas and I doubt Jack Whitehall is over there to film all this with them (Annoying cunt by the way). Regarding the Battle Royale, they have few ways to go here:

1. They look to push who they feel could be their next big heel and have him enter a feud with Omega for the belt.
2. They look to push who they feel would great reactions going up against Jericho for the belt as the ultimate underdog.
3. They really do have Moxley come in and win, setting up a huge match with Omega in the fall. He can then go film his movie whilst also doing some promos here and there.

God, now we've booked it on the last page, I fucking hope they go down that route of the masked man :lol :lol


----------



## rbl85

patpat said:


> some people on twitter it's just the all in belt too! they didn't reveal it, we know from double or nothing they are making a brand new belt, so it can't be a all in belt with all elite written on it like Erik suggested.....
> I don't think it's because they didn't finish the belt yet, I am sure they have it, but with the current reveal of ewe's new belt I am 100% sure they wanted the fans to freak out :lol


Also they can't reveal the belt (even if it's just partially) in a YouTube video..


----------



## LongPig666

Raye said:


> On the bright side, it seems like we should all be very excited for 21. No offence to anybody announced for the Battle Royal currently, but none of them at the moment should be in the World Title picture.


Not at the moment. But given alot of free reign (heel) Jimmy Havoc WILL enhance AEW down the line. Especially if they have a hardcore championship.


----------



## Death Rider

Yeah Jimmy havoc would be a great heel world champion but I am biased as fuck as someone who lived his reign of terror in progress


----------



## Erik.

V-Trigger said:


> Meltzer said that 21 won't be Punk or Joey Ryan. Moxley is doing a movie atm but could be him.


It's just a one off PPV event in Vegas. I am sure Moxley could drop by to win a battle royale and then go back to filming between now and September.

Didn't Jericho perform a concert on the night of All-In!?

Not that I am getting my hopes up though, I've already said Moxley won't show up on Saturday.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Soooo.... hear me out.....


I think #21 is Hangman


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

The battle royal is on the pre-show right? I can't see them having Mox debut on that. I think he makes an appearance at the end of the show. Either during or right after the Y2J/Omega match.


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> Hats off to ITV too.
> 
> They have done their absolute all to promote this PPV over here in the UK.
> 
> Reading up on the last video, it seems that this was all filmed a while ago (probably hence why they used the All-In belt as a stand-in) and that makes sense considering the majority of these guys are probably already in Las Vegas and I doubt Jack Whitehall is over there to film all this with them (Annoying cunt by the way). Regarding the Battle Royale, they have few ways to go here:
> 
> 1. They look to push who they feel could be their next big heel and have him enter a feud with Omega for the belt.
> 2. They look to push who they feel would great reactions going up against Jericho for the belt as the ultimate underdog.
> 3. They really do have Moxley come in and win, setting up a huge match with Omega in the fall. He can then go film his movie whilst also doing some promos here and there.
> 
> God, now we've booked it on the last page, I fucking hope they go down that route of the masked man :lol :lol


doing the masked man thing would break the fucking internet! but naw advertising OMEGA VS MOXLEY is too much of a money match to not put it out right away. and apparently seltzer confirmed it's neither punk or joey Ryan ( ouff lol ) but could be moxley. you know I am starting to think it's him..and he is going to do double duty winning in the preshow and fighting page..and coming out at the end of omega vs jericho. if it's moxley then that confirms jericho will lose since I don't see them doing two ex we guys for their main title.


----------



## Erik.

Sonny Kiss, Brandon Cutler, Ace Romero, Glacier, Brian Pillman Jr., Sunny Daze, MJF, Joey Janela, No Legs, Billy Gunn, Jimmy Havoc, Michael Nakazawa, Jungle Boy, Isiah Kassidy, Marq Quen, Luchasaurus, Shawn Spears.

Those are the competitors in the match so far.

That leaves 4 entries left.

Peter Avalon
Darby Allin

Are two on the roster who haven't got anything else planned, so those two could quite easily make up spaces.


----------



## TD Stinger

Wow. The stakes just got that much higher for the Battle Royal.

Because and I others thought that this match would just be for a future AEW Title match. The Champion would be determine some other way, the Battle Royal would get a future shot where you really wouldn't believe that person would win.

But no, that's out the window now.

The winner of this battle royal, on the freaking pre show, will now get to be 1/2 of the 1st ever AEW Championship match. That's huge. You can only do 1st time ever once. And honestly, this makes the Battle Royal one of the biggest matches on the card. The only matches bigger really are the main event and Cody vs. Dustin because of the history there. And again, it's on the pre show. You 3rd most important match is on the pre show. And I'm not saying that in a negative way, but now that draws so much more more eyes to that match.

And now you think, who do they go with? Do they get a surprise like Moxley? Do they take a risk and role with someone more unproven on a big stage like MJF? Whoever it is, obviously it has to be someone good. Again, 1st time ever only comes around 1 time.

Don't know if it's the way I would do it, but damn you just made that Battle Royal must see.


----------



## LongPig666

Erik. said:


> Hats off to ITV too.
> 
> They have done their absolute all to promote this PPV over here in the UK.


They have been fantastic on social media promoting AEW and giving the when's, how's and who's of DoN. Really informative stuff!



ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> Yeah Jimmy havoc would be a great heel world champion but I am biased as fuck as someone who lived his reign of terror in progress


I dont want him to leave Progress, but imagine if Paul Robinson joined AEW with Jimmy there!


----------



## Mordecay

I imagine that AEW has to have a big surprise scheduled to win the pre-show Battle Royal, because, honestly, none of the announced names so far should be nowhere near a World Title match, especially one in which they are crowning their first champion.


----------



## patpat

at this point guys... I can't predict anything anymore...literally it's annoying I want it to happen right now. 
also didn't tell my friend it was cheaper on. site, I let those motherfucker pay 49,95 on b/r and then told them after, :lol funny scene! 

but one of them told me that the cheaper a ppv is the less people buy it...weiird..
also, remember guys these boys want to start a revolution. wh would have thought that such an event would be on the preshow? they are willing to change the codes. that's their way to do things, who said a preshow should always be irrelevant? well we are going to change that. and just like that if the winner is a huge name ( and it kinda has to be) they have set a new bar for any wrestling preshow. just like that. they want to be different? that's one he'll of a way to do it. and meltzer putting out the options of punk and joey while saying it could be moxley despite him doing a movie.? 
i am not gonna predict anything , give e that content!


----------



## V-Trigger

That Kenny vs Jericho part of the ITTV video is fucking awesome. Exactly what this match needed.


----------



## southshield

Part of me really hopes that since Jericho is facing Okada that New Japan has Naito in the Battle Royal as a return payback. I can dream..


----------



## zrc

I'm yet to see a single thing for it here in the UK.


----------



## Erik.

zrc said:


> I'm yet to see a single thing for it here in the UK.


Depends how much you've been watching ITV, I suppose. 

I see it numerous times a day. 

And they're hyping it huge on their social media. Not to mention the 45 minute YouTube documentary they released earlier today. 

They also have a small documentary Friday night too hyping the company up.


----------



## Beatles123

zrc said:


> I'm yet to see a single thing for it here in the UK.


Then you haven't looked! :lol ITV literally just aired a special on it.

That ITV video was great. You all NEED to watch it.

Dunno how 21 ISN'T Mox now. Jericho aint winning and Hangman can't be hotshotted that fast, :hmm


----------



## shandcraig

What is everyone talking about seeing the belt maybe? Where? I don't see a new road to don yet


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> What is everyone talking about seeing the belt maybe? Where? I don't see a new road to don yet


They released it hours ago. 

But don't sweat. The "new belt" was just the All-in belt from last year.

So we don't know what the belt looks like still.


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> What is everyone talking about seeing the belt maybe? Where? I don't see a new road to don yet


----------



## shandcraig

Lol ok i saw,l.they are trolling the internet , thats not the belt. Thats the all in bely 100 percent like others said


----------



## Beatles123

But yeah, it has to be mox. Tony said there was still a surprise coming.


----------



## patpat

Jericho going at Cody's throat and hating on him.... I didn't know I needed that so much! bring it to me already! :lol
guys I know everyone say Jericho should get hs win back, but remember Kenny has lost a lot , don callis , tanahashi ,and documentary potrays him as the "loser" the guy that lost it and needs to get back to his level. so I can see it as a redemption arc lol 
meanwhile Los young bucks are still making excuses for their future loss :lol


----------



## shandcraig

I personally feel it makes sense for dustin to win at this ppv at least. Considering the story codys making out of it


----------



## RiverFenix

So it's apparent that Page vs PAC would have been the other title eliminator given CBR was announced originally as being for #1 contender spot AND how PAC was pulled because he wouldn't lose to Omega come All In II where the Omega vs CBR winner likely now happens. 

I'm not a fan of this small "tournament" and feel it should have been AT LEAST an 8 man tournament field. CBR has prelim guys in it, not "title contenders". So now your first title match will be some relative nobody fighting Omega.


----------



## shandcraig

Who knows whos showing up


----------



## Erik.

Masked Man or riot.


----------



## shandcraig

Lol I'm thinking at least 2 mystery wrestler's show up if not 3 for this ppv.

The cool thing is the next ppv is ALL IN which is a perfect time iust before the weekly show kicks off


----------



## patpat

literally fuck cm punk, motherfucker just tweeted "OMG AEW CONFIRMED" while responding to a guy on twitter! 
he is as hyped as us :lol


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I used to love Aries.... not so much anymore.
> 
> That tweet that MJF did about the hart foundation sealed it for me - this guy is gonna get mega heat. I mean, they’re already throwing trash in the ring at him
> 
> Edit: just in case anybody is wondering about the tweet:
> 
> https://twitter.com/getgoodboy79/status/1131238689626042369?s=21


Yeah if he talks and acts like that he will definitely get over huge as a heel


----------



## Beatles123

remember: BTE tomorrow


----------



## JonLeduc

So i just saw that the winner of the Battle Royale will main event against the winner of Jericho/Omega for the AEW ( World title i guess ) ?

When i tought this PPV couldnt get any better...

This is insane.


----------



## HankHill_85

Anyone have a link to a download of 'All In' by any chance?


----------



## patpat

Chris Jericho fucking spitting on the "it doesn't matter if you win or lose in pro wrestling cuz its fak" I love it :lol


----------



## Beatles123




----------



## shandcraig

Now its clear the mystery person for the battle royal could be someone big. 

I mean why not and just shot gun your pre show. Would get people super curious about the rest of the ppv


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

And just like that, i realised Tony lives on a different stratosphere than WWE - he has the legitimacy built into his business from owning a football team... and a football team in two different countries 

All the while hobnobbing with celebs for the last 20 odd years. There is not a single ounce of carny in this guy.

The battle is ON


----------



## patpat

tony khan is super young! they are all super young :lol 
their backstage interviewer, the president, the owners, all youngster. it fits nowadays narrative of the "start up culture" this idea that a bunch. of young people with innovative ideas have the power to change things.


----------



## shandcraig

Well ya becuase a lot of people are fed up with the old ways of doing things. Old people running the show running countries that are out of touch and afraid if a new perspective and policy. 

Lol sorry that was a bit pokitica, wont say anything more


----------



## Beatles123

Real talk, Tony seems smart as fuck.


----------



## patpat

shandcraig said:


> Well ya becuase a lot of people are fed up with the old ways of doing things. Old people running the show running countries that are out of touch and afraid if a new perspective and policy.
> 
> Lol sorry that was a bit pokitica, wont say anything more


nah that's true! my dad always complains about how wrestling is still handled by people that are too into the past! he always tells us at each era there is new minds , since the territories he told me, every now and then a new young and fresh guy comes to shake things up, but he called our era a rotten piece of shit ran by old dudes trying to replicate the past. :lol 
so yeah it's something even the old fans noticed I guess?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Just imagine how many big name celebs, sport people and more owe Tony or his dad some favours - this is going to get very interesting


----------



## JonLeduc

shandcraig said:


> Now its clear the mystery person for the battle royal could be someone big.
> 
> I mean why not and just shot gun your pre show. Would get people super curious about the rest of the ppv


Yeah that's what i think too!

I really don't think one of the announced wrestlers is going to be fighting for the Title...

I wonder WHO this mystery wrestler could be.... ?!?!


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

patpat said:


> Chris Jericho fucking spitting on the "it doesn't matter if you win or lose in pro wrestling cuz its fak" I love it :lol


lol where did he say this?


----------



## Beatles123

BulletClubFangirl said:


> lol where did he say this?


In the ITV feature, albeit not in those exact words.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

I'm a few days late to seeing this video






What an amazing fucking promo package. Excellent song choice too. Sold me on wanting to see this match. This is so far ahead of anything WWE is able to put together for their promo packages now.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

I like what Tony had to say. Everybody keeps saying he's taking on Vince and WWE, but he keeps saying he just wants to provide more wrestling. That's what they're all saying. If that's how they're really approaching it -- and there is definitely a difference between the two approaches -- _and_ they can deliver what they're talking, this is gonna be awesome for wrestling fans. 

As for the belts, I couldn't give two shits what they look like. All I care about is giving them some importance and prestige, as much as having a fun and entertaining product behind them. 

I'm stoked.


----------



## shandcraig

Its hard to give prestige to a belt that looks like a toy

I mean unless we're handing out toysorus championships


----------



## ColonelLanda

This may have been discussed but I think it’s becoming clear what happened with the PAC situation now. Remember Meltz said PAC losing had nothing to do with the problem.

That’s because PAC was supposed to have won what was to be the other contender match. 

PAC vs Omega for the title. Problem was PAC couldn’t lose to omega if he was still DG champion.


----------



## Isuzu

“I feel like if you’re not satisfied at the end of Double Or Nothing, you’re not a wrestling fan.” - Brandi Rhodes

Should we misinterpret this as blaming the fans in advance if they don't love it?


----------



## zrc

Beatles123 said:


> Then you haven't looked! [emoji38] ITV literally just aired a special on it.
> 
> 
> 
> That ITV video was great. You all NEED to watch it.
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno how 21 ISN'T Mox now. Jericho aint winning and Hangman can't be hotshotted that fast, :hmm


When? I've had ITV on most the day. Hopefully they put it on the ItVHub later so I can watch it. I plan to watch Buy In at least anyway.


----------



## patpat

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I'm a few days late to seeing this video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an amazing fucking promo package. Excellent song choice too. Sold me on wanting to see this match. This is so far ahead of anything WWE is able to put together for their promo packages now.


 look for the whole promo on their channel. In this particular promo cody gave I disagree with some things , but I understand his narrative actually. I could barely believe it's the same guy



Isuzu said:


> “I feel like if you’re not satisfied at the end of Double Or Nothing, you’re not a wrestling fan.” - Brandi Rhodes
> 
> Should we misinterpret this as blaming the fans in advance if they don't love it?


 no it's called brandi being brandi as usual and over the top with everything. She also says corny things sometimes. Doubt that's their mentality


----------



## Vic

Isuzu said:


> “I feel like if you’re not satisfied at the end of Double Or Nothing, you’re not a wrestling fan.” - Brandi Rhodes
> 
> Should we misinterpret this as blaming the fans in advance if they don't love it?


Legit amazed you haven’t been thread banned yet. Also way to overreact to an obvious PR post.


----------



## shandcraig

Everyone takes everything so literally with wrestling lol. 

Just like them trying to tease the intenet with the fake belt. Omg its red we riot


----------



## The Wood

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I like what Tony had to say. Everybody keeps saying he's taking on Vince and WWE, but he keeps saying he just wants to provide more wrestling. That's what they're all saying. If that's how they're really approaching it -- and there is definitely a difference between the two approaches -- _and_ they can deliver what they're talking, this is gonna be awesome for wrestling fans.
> 
> As for the belts, I couldn't give two shits what they look like. All I care about is giving them some importance and prestige, as much as having a fun and entertaining product behind them.
> 
> I'm stoked.


It's a good approach to not be all gun-ho and try and run directly opposite them, but make not mistake about it -- they are competing with WWE. That's just the nature of the beast. They can act like they are above it, but the reason this is gaining traction is because there is demand for another product. 



ColonelLanda said:


> This may have been discussed but I think it’s becoming clear what happened with the PAC situation now. Remember Meltz said PAC losing had nothing to do with the problem.
> 
> That’s because PAC was supposed to have won what was to be the other contender match.
> 
> PAC vs Omega for the title. Problem was PAC couldn’t lose to omega if he was still DG champion.


But I still don't get why they just didn't make the Battle Royale a Battle Royal and just have Page vs. PAC without any advertised stipulations. It still doesn't make any sense. 



Beatles123 said:


>


Holy shit, Jack Whitehall. Guy's a huge wrestling fan. He was actually training as a wrestler for fun a few years back. Definitely going to check this interview out.


----------



## zrc

The Wood said:


> It's a good approach to not be all gun-ho and try and run directly opposite them, but make not mistake about it -- they are competing with WWE. That's just the nature of the beast. They can act like they are above it, but the reason this is gaining traction is because there is demand for another product.
> 
> 
> 
> But I still don't get why they just didn't make the Battle Royale a Battle Royal and just have Page vs. PAC without any advertised stipulations. It still doesn't make any sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit, Jack Whitehall. Guy's a huge wrestling fan. He was actually training as a wrestler for fun a few years back. Definitely going to check this interview out.


Yeah that was about a decade ago with UK indy wrestler Terry Frazier.


----------



## The Wood

zrc said:


> Yeah that was about a decade ago with UK indy wrestler Terry Frazier.


That's right. I saw Whitehall take that body slam on WILTY.


----------



## zrc

The Wood said:


> That's right. I saw Whitehall take that body slam on WILTY.


Same haha. It's funny where they both ended up. Frazier does the fragrance commercials and shit in Hollywood these days, and Jack Whitehall has been overshadowed by his awesome dad.


----------



## Beatles123

zrc said:


> Same haha. It's funny where they both ended up. Frazier does the fragrance commercials and shit in Hollywood these days, and Jack Whitehall has been overshadowed by his awesome dad.


But yeah, to answer you: The show was on ITV3/4 i think.


----------



## Chrome

Just saw that Before the Bell video. :nice

This shit feelin' bigger than Mania.


----------



## zrc

Beatles123 said:


> But yeah, to answer you: The show was on ITV3/4 i think.


Cool cool. Will see if I can find it in the morning. Unlike most around here, I'll reserve judgement until I see what they showcase. I'm unaware of a lot of the roster (I don't watch much wrestling these days and when I do it's mostly women's wrestling), so it should be fun.

That Cody/Dustin promo video posted earlier was quite enjoyable. Not sure I can be hyped for a brother v brother match between these 2 though if I'm honest. I'm sure it'll be quality but Dustin will always be Goldust no matter how he decides to paint his face and I've never really found Cody that interesting.


----------



## The Wood

zrc said:


> Same haha. It's funny where they both ended up. Frazier does the fragrance commercials and shit in Hollywood these days, and Jack Whitehall has been overshadowed by his awesome dad.


Had no clue that Frazier was doing that, haha.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

The Wood said:


> It's a good approach to not be all gun-ho and try and run directly opposite them, but make not mistake about it -- they are competing with WWE. That's just the nature of the beast. They can act like they are above it, but the reason this is gaining traction is because there is demand for another product.


Yeah, everybody is gonna look at it as competition, and in some sense it will be once the time comes to compare buy rates and viewer ratings. But the fact is, there's no reason why the two promotions can't coexist. The better they both can get, the better it will be for fans. Unfortunately that senile old sonofabitch won't see it that way and will doubtlessly turn it into more of a vicious competition than a healthy one. Hopefully the Kahn's can stay above it and just keep doing their own thing.


----------



## safc-scotty

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Yeah, everybody is gonna look at it as competition, and in some sense it will be once the time comes to compare buy rates and viewer ratings. But the fact is, there's no reason why the two promotions can't coexist. The better they both can get, the better it will be for fans. Unfortunately that senile old sonofabitch won't see it that way and will doubtlessly turn it into more of a vicious competition than a healthy one. Hopefully the Kahn's can stay above it and just keep doing their own thing.


This is exactly my approach as a fan. It's really exciting that we're getting another major promotion who, most importantly for me, seem to have their own clear vision in terms of how they want to present themselves and the product they are going to put out. It's inevitable there'll be some level of competition between the two, but as fans it doesn't need to turn into a 'one side or the other' type of thing.


----------



## Laughable Chimp

Tony Khan looks like Adam Blampied before he shaved his hair


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Beatles123 said:


>


Great video. I love how Tony and Cody talk about targeting the lapsed fans and calling WWE a watered down product. Anyone worried about AEW possibly being too family oriented should be relieved by that. These guys know what they're doing.


----------



## shandcraig

I think im in a large group of wrestling fans that have been waiting for the right product to come. I dont sit around watching no product i hate.


Hopefully his words fiful our desires


----------



## patpat

that omega/jericho build up video was absolutely stunning...Jesus
also anyone else happy he has no intention to get in the ring? any role he could fulfill is already taken by Cody. talking about him, you can already see Jericho building their next storyline. from a story standpoint a Cody vs Jericho rivalry has a lot more substance than a Kenny vs Jericho. love all of t. 
i oued the part about the women, Kylie are is an absolute ball of walking electricity! :lol and Britt from what I heard is a very great heel.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Page's opponent is gonna be Joey Ryan, isn't it?


----------



## patpat

DGenerationMC said:


> Page's opponent is gonna be Joey Ryan, isn't it?


is he even on the show? doesn't he have other things to do? people worry so much about Joey Ryan geez calm down. and when they say they got a better match than pac vs page I doubt they mean page vs joey. he is their future ace, I doubt that's how they are gonna poetry him in the very first show.


----------



## NXT Only

I’d love for Hangman’s opponent to be Marty. 

Marty could come in talking about how they left him behind and put Hangman onto this pedestal that he doesn’t deserve.


----------



## shandcraig

Alright im home fuckers,Its hard to make out what everyone is talking about and trying to keep up on my phone.

Sorry for having to ask about info sometimes lol


I dont think Marty can compete in AEW until later this year i believe ? Hes locked in ROH


----------



## Sin City Saint

shandcraig said:


> Alright im home fuckers,Its hard to make out what everyone is talking about and trying to keep up on my phone.
> 
> Sorry for having to ask about info sometimes lol
> 
> 
> I dont think Marty can compete in AEW until later this year i believe ? Hes locked in ROH


Scurll has NJPW dates in Japan on the 24th and 26th - so nearly impossible for him to appear at DON. 

On a different note, I’m at the Stratusphere in Vegas right now, so pumped for Saturday!


----------



## shandcraig

Sin City Saint said:


> Scurll has NJPW dates in Japan on the 24th and 26th - so nearly impossible for him to appear at DON.
> 
> On a different note, I’m at the Stratusphere in Vegas right now, so pumped for Saturday!


We should meet up ! Im going solo staying at the Excalibur hotel. Dont arrive until friday

realized i should have spent more time before this busy weekend instead of arriving on the weekend. Oh well !


----------



## Beatles123

Sin City Saint said:


> Scurll has NJPW dates in Japan on the 24th and 26th - so nearly impossible for him to appear at DON.
> 
> On a different note, I’m at the Stratusphere in Vegas right now, so pumped for Saturday!


Are there other AEW fans there too?


----------



## The Wood

Jericho was excellent on Behind the Bell. Love him introducing The Judas Effect. Kind of makes me think he's got a real chance of winning.


----------



## Chan Hung

I guess I will post this here just in case also as it did on the other link this is the pre-show link that will go live in 2 days

https://youtu.be/yxVabYt2sGQ


----------



## shandcraig

I dont understand why the pre show is not airing on TNT


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> I dont understand why the pre show is not airing on TNT


Youtube is a bigger audience.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

People are already disliking the stream. It's so obvious that a loud minority of people want AEW to fail for petty reasons.


----------



## Death Rider

Isuzu said:


> “I feel like if you’re not satisfied at the end of Double Or Nothing, you’re not a wrestling fan.” - Brandi Rhodes
> 
> Should we misinterpret this as blaming the fans in advance if they don't love it?


Only if you have no intention of enjoying the show at all.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

That quote bothered me too tbh but it's just Brandi saying stupid shit again. Cody has said that you can never blame the fans for not enjoying a product in the past and I'm sure they'll do their best to give the fans what they want. Actually now that I think about it Cody was very sensitive about people criticising him as a wrestler before he got into the promoting business. I still think he'll be more mature when it comes to a company he has a hand in though. He didn't cry like a baby when HHH took those potshots at AEW after all.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

shandcraig said:


> I dont understand why the pre show is not airing on TNT


Because the TV deal doesn't start until the fall and in general networks don't completely rework their schedules in such a short period.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

HankHill_85 said:


> Anyone have a link to a download of 'All In' by any chance?


The full show is up on Youtube.


----------



## Beatles123

MoxleyMoxx said:


> The full show is up on Youtube.


it's not perfect though i dont think.


----------



## Laughable Chimp

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Great video. I love how Tony and Cody talk about targeting the lapsed fans and calling WWE a watered down product. Anyone worried about AEW possibly being too family oriented should be relieved by that. These guys know what they're doing.


Cody also said shit about wrestler's needing healthcare but now its suddenly only the proper employees aka Cody and friends who get contracts with healthcare.

I'm sure Cody intended to have healthcare in these wrestlers contracts until he realized just how expensive it was going to be. Which is an issue that can be brought up for all the ideas AEW have. Sure they claim they want to do things in a certain way but they could just as easily then realize it just isn't practical.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

:mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131368029512773632


----------



## Beatles123

Laughable Chimp said:


> Cody also said shit about wrestler's needing healthcare but now its suddenly only the proper employees aka Cody and friends who get contracts with healthcare.
> 
> I'm sure Cody intended to have healthcare in these wrestlers contracts until he realized just how expensive it was going to be. Which is an issue that can be brought up for all the ideas AEW have. Sure they claim they want to do things in a certain way but they could just as easily then realize it just isn't practical.


They have a plan for those that stay on. Last I heard they were working it all out. :shrug


----------



## The Wood

Dean Malenko and Arn Anderson would be tremendous talent signings. Raven as a creative consultant and DDP as an agent/some sort of mentor would be pick-ups too, if they haven't happened already.


----------



## Beatles123

The Wood said:


> Dean Malenko and Arn Anderson would be tremendous talent signings. Raven as a creative consultant and DDP as an agent/some sort of mentor would be pick-ups too, if they haven't happened already.


Raven, Hall, DDP and even Bischoff have been seen in AEW videos lately. :hmm

EDIT:

*WHAT THE BIG HAIRY MONKEY BALLS IS THIS?!?!* :lmao










:sodone :ha :heston

MASA, YOU MADMAN! :lol


----------



## Necrolust

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> The battle royal is on the pre-show right? I can't see them having Mox debut on that. I think he makes an appearance at the end of the show. Either during or right after the Y2J/Omega match.


I dunno about that. The pre show is free. Unveiling a big name on a free pre show might cause a massive reaction. Think about it, you most likely have a lot of people being on the fence still, regarding AEW, but debut Punk or Moxley then (I’m still leaning towards they won’t get them, at least for now) and you could potentially have people rushing to buy the PPV ASAP, instead of getting waiting until the end of the show to get it to explode.

Just a thought.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

zrc said:


> Cool cool. Will see if I can find it in the morning. Unlike most around here, I'll reserve judgement until I see what they showcase. I'm unaware of a lot of the roster (I don't watch much wrestling these days and when I do it's mostly women's wrestling), so it should be fun.
> 
> That Cody/Dustin promo video posted earlier was quite enjoyable. Not sure I can be hyped for a brother v brother match between these 2 though if I'm honest. I'm sure it'll be quality but Dustin will always be Goldust no matter how he decides to paint his face and I've never really found Cody that interesting.


Cody’s mom - that you?!!


----------



## hmmm488

I understand this will NEVER happen, but with all the talk about similarities to WCW and being on Turn ETC, imagine if John Cena (possibly along with someone like Ambrose (Moxley), since he was part of The Shield), would join AEW and TURN HEEL to kick things off. Or even if he joined CM Punk.

That would be HUGE for all of wrestling!


----------



## epfou1

What is everyone biggest apprehensions about AEW leading towards their TV debut?

For me, its about the talent they have signed from the indys. I just hope they are good in the ring and haven't been signed just because they are mates with the young bucks. 

I dont watch indy wrestling, so I never seen the likes of Brandon Cutler, MJF Sammy G, luchasarus in the ring. I watch being the elite so I recently learned about Brandon Cutler backstory and it is heartwarming, but if he sucks in the ring, then that backstory is going to get lost very quickly.

That goes for the likes of Joey Janela and MJF. I like their charisma off the ring.
MJF BTE heel work is good. But if he cant put on a decent match in the ring, then im going lose interest quick.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Eh.... no apprehensions 

I can’t even sit through the youtube highlights of wwe any more - so nothing here that can go ‘wrong’ worries me - they would have to shit the bed on a tremendous level


----------



## NXT Only

I think AEW is going to be great in terms of ring work. The key will be long term and short term stories to keep us invested. Huge payoffs, plot twists we didn’t see coming and most importantly variety. 

Omega and Jericho would have had 15 matches in WWE by now. 

Cody/Jericho are slow building towards a huge feud down the line.


----------



## sim8

epfou1 said:


> What is everyone biggest apprehensions about AEW leading towards their TV debut?
> 
> For me, its about the talent they have signed from the indys. I just hope they are good in the ring and haven't been signed just because they are mates with the young bucks.
> 
> I dont watch indy wrestling, so I never seen the likes of Brandon Cutler, MJF Sammy G, luchasarus in the ring. I watch being the elite so I recently learned about Brandon Cutler backstory and it is heartwarming, but if he sucks in the ring, then that backstory is going to get lost very quickly.
> 
> That goes for the likes of Joey Janela and MJF. I like their charisma off the ring.
> MJF BTE heel work is good. But if he cant put on a decent match in the ring, then im going lose interest quick.



My only apprehension is AEW ultimately becomes a disappointment. Im at a point where im done with wrestling overall. WWE is way past a point of no return. New Japan is still good but i just slowly stopped following the product since the G1 supershow in April.


AEW is the only thing that keeps me invested in wrestling. If they fail then i think im done with wrestling. And as a life long fan, thats sad to me.

As a new product, im going to give AEW a lot of leeway and actually support them with my money. I have paid for the PPV. I have bought some merchandise. Im fully invested. I hope they can live up to this crazy hype we as fans have created.

Cody and Tony both said they want to target the lapsed fan but they are also appealing to fans like me who have watched all their lives and gotten to a point where they need a reason to continue. So far, they have given me one.

I dont need CM Punk. I dont need Moxley. I just want a product with good storylines that make sense with characters that i either love to root for or want to boo.


----------



## patpat

epfou1 said:


> What is everyone biggest apprehensions about AEW leading towards their TV debut?
> 
> For me, its about the talent they have signed from the indys. I just hope they are good in the ring and haven't been signed just because they are mates with the young bucks.
> 
> I dont watch indy wrestling, so I never seen the likes of Brandon Cutler, MJF Sammy G, luchasarus in the ring. I watch being the elite so I recently learned about Brandon Cutler backstory and it is heartwarming, but if he sucks in the ring, then that backstory is going to get lost very quickly.
> 
> That goes for the likes of Joey Janela and MJF. I like their charisma off the ring.
> MJF BTE heel work is good. But if he cant put on a decent match in the ring, then im going lose interest quick.


 it's like the one thing you shouldn't worry about.....in ring lol.


----------



## Erik.

Yeah. Ring work is the one thing I least care about when it comes to wrestling.

Being able to cut a promo and engage with the crowd are much more important and I hope AEW know this.

They want to provide an ALTERNATIVE to WWE.


----------



## patpat

damn in reality it's sad because if they fail I will also be done with wrestling, NJPW is a great but too difficult to follow. 
praying all the gods right now :lol


----------



## Beatles123

sim8 said:


> My only apprehension is AEW ultimately becomes a disappointment. Im at a point where im done with wrestling overall. WWE is way past a point of no return. New Japan is still good but i just slowly stopped following the product since the G1 supershow in April.
> 
> 
> AEW is the only thing that keeps me invested in wrestling. If they fail then i think im done with wrestling. And as a life long fan, thats sad to me.
> 
> As a new product, im going to give AEW a lot of leeway and actually support them with my money. I have paid for the PPV. I have bought some merchandise. Im fully invested. I hope they can live up to this crazy hype we as fans have created.
> 
> Cody and Tony both said they want to target the lapsed fan but they are also appealing to fans like me who have watched all their lives and gotten to a point where they need a reason to continue. So far, they have given me one.
> 
> I dont need CM Punk. I dont need Moxley. I just want a product with good storylines that make sense with characters that i either love to root for or want to boo.





patpat said:


> damn in reality it's sad because if they fail I will also be done with wrestling, NJPW is a great but too difficult to follow.
> praying all the gods right now :lol


I think people need to step back and realize this is a start up company and Khan has a five year plan. Everything won't be ideal right away. I'm more interested in how they market themselves. Will they mention WWE every show like TNA, or will they strive to be their own entity and carve out a slice of the market share?

Paul Heyman said that in order to eventually have a good company, you need a good product and a platform through which to advertise that product. For the longest time, wrestling has not had both of those things at once. In AEW's case, it isn't hard. This is what I keep coming back to: All wrestling fans want is a solidly booked product with GOOD production that doesn't shit on its' own viewer-base and can make their investment feel rewarded. WWE nor TNA have done those things in years. In fact, WWE has been SO LONG unchallenged that most old fans seem to think that wrestling is either a dead art form that can NEVER be good again or that WWE has wrestling figured out and that we're better off not using our brains, staying content with what we're given.

I, however, long for a company that will focus mainly on the future instead of embellishing the past. While its true AEW has some old faces, they aren't the ones that appear to be carrying the product this time around. Kenny, The Bucks etc. may get critiqued by the peanut gallery, but there are millions of people that are about to see them for the first time and think "I've never seen this in WWE. This is new and cool!" THAT right there is what wrestling needs. New blood, New ideas, and above all...CONSISTENCY! If AEW can make their product compelling in a way that's easy to follow and sticks to common sense without reworking angles on the fly all the time (Hence why I was so miffed about PAC initially) then they'll be more than fine. I'd wager the casual WWE fan will find following AEW a lot less of a chore from a story perspective, and in time they'll see which one gives them a better reward for being invested.

It's not rocket science. Build a smart, well-crafted product and it will catch on soon enough, PROVIDED they market well and PROMOTE!! No Sinclair BS. I wanna see AEW on TNT like it's their pride and joy. I want AEW toys sold, I want video games, the whole ten yards! If they go "All in" with themselves--as they have done so far---we may see the equivalent of what it would have been like if TNA had lived up to it's potential. 

It's too early to say, though. For now, they've GOT to knock this PPV out of the park. They just have to. No tech slip ups, no botches, no overbooked matches. Just a good solid show with excitement in the air and a step taken toward the future. That's all. In the end It may work, or it may fail...but ALL of us need to be very, very patient. It's a long road to the promised land and they won't get there overnight.


----------



## michael_3165

NXT Only said:


> I think AEW is going to be great in terms of ring work. The key will be long term and short term stories to keep us invested. Huge payoffs, plot twists we didn’t see coming and most importantly variety.
> 
> Omega and Jericho would have had 15 matches in WWE by now.
> 
> Cody/Jericho are slow building towards a huge feud down the line.


High hopes there. Have you not seen the roster? Apart from a handful of decent workers there is a lot of crap on the undercard.


----------



## Raye

sim8 said:


> My only apprehension is AEW ultimately becomes a disappointment. Im at a point where im done with wrestling overall. WWE is way past a point of no return. New Japan is still good but i just slowly stopped following the product since the G1 supershow in April.
> 
> 
> AEW is the only thing that keeps me invested in wrestling. If they fail then i think im done with wrestling. And as a life long fan, thats sad to me.
> 
> As a new product, im going to give AEW a lot of leeway and actually support them with my money. I have paid for the PPV. I have bought some merchandise. Im fully invested. I hope they can live up to this crazy hype we as fans have created.
> 
> Cody and Tony both said they want to target the lapsed fan but they are also appealing to fans like me who have watched all their lives and gotten to a point where they need a reason to continue. So far, they have given me one.
> 
> I dont need CM Punk. I dont need Moxley. I just want a product with good storylines that make sense with characters that i either love to root for or want to boo.


I really like your attitude towards the product, wish more fans were like you. No pointless bashing, just a very forward statement with a bit of optimism and realism.


----------



## sim8

Beatles123 said:


> sim8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My only apprehension is AEW ultimately becomes a disappointment. Im at a point where im done with wrestling overall. WWE is way past a point of no return. New Japan is still good but i just slowly stopped following the product since the G1 supershow in April.
> 
> 
> AEW is the only thing that keeps me invested in wrestling. If they fail then i think im done with wrestling. And as a life long fan, thats sad to me.
> 
> As a new product, im going to give AEW a lot of leeway and actually support them with my money. I have paid for the PPV. I have bought some merchandise. Im fully invested. I hope they can live up to this crazy hype we as fans have created.
> 
> Cody and Tony both said they want to target the lapsed fan but they are also appealing to fans like me who have watched all their lives and gotten to a point where they need a reason to continue. So far, they have given me one.
> 
> I dont need CM Punk. I dont need Moxley. I just want a product with good storylines that make sense with characters that i either love to root for or want to boo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn in reality it's sad because if they fail I will also be done with wrestling, NJPW is a great but too difficult to follow.
> praying all the gods right now <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think people need to step back and realize this is a start up company and Khan has a five year plan. Everything won't be ideal right away. I'm more interested in how they market themselves. Will they mention WWE every show like TNA, or will they strive to be their own entity and carve out a slice of the market share?
> 
> Paul Heyman said that in order to eventually have a good company, you need a good product and a platform through which to advertise that product. For the longest time, wrestling has not had both of those things at once. In AEW's case, it isn't hard. This is what I keep coming back to: All wrestling fans want is a solidly booked product with GOOD production that doesn't shit on its' own viewer-base and can make their investment feel rewarded. WWE nor TNA have done those things in years. In fact, WWE has been SO LONG unchallenged that most old fans seem to think that wrestling is either a dead art form that can NEVER be good again or that WWE has wrestling figured out and that we're better off not using our brains, staying content with what we're given.
> 
> I, however, long for a company that will focus mainly on the future instead of embellishing the past. While its true AEW has some old faces, they aren't the ones that appear to be carrying the product this time around. Kenny, The Bucks etc. may get critiqued by the peanut gallery, but there are millions of people that are about to see them for the first time and think "I've never seen this in WWE. This is new and cool!" THAT right there is what wrestling needs. New blood, New ideas, and above all...CONSISTENCY! If AEW can make their product compelling in a way that's easy to follow and sticks to common sense without reworking angles on the fly all the time (Hence why I was so miffed about PAC initially) then they'll be more than fine. I'd wager the casual WWE fan will find following AEW a lot less of a chore from a story perspective, and in time they'll see which one gives them a better reward for being invested.
> 
> It's not rocket science. Build a smart, well-crafted product and it will catch on soon enough, PROVIDED they market well and PROMOTE!! No Sinclair BS. I wanna see AEW on TNT like it's their pride and joy. I want AEW toys sold, I want video games, the whole ten yards! If they go "All in" with themselves--as they have done so far---we may see the equivalent of what it would have been like if TNA had lived up to it's potential.
> 
> It's too early to say, though. For now, they've GOT to knock this PPV out of the park. They just have to. No tech slip ups, no botches, no overbooked matches. Just a good solid show with excitement in the air and a step taken toward the future. That's all. In the end It may work, or it may fail...but ALL of us need to be very, very patient. It's a long road to the promised land and they won't get there overnight.
Click to expand...

I agree which a lot of what you wrote. Thats why i wrote in my initial post i am going to give them a lot of leeway because they are new and they are still finding their way despite some big ideas already being talked about. I know its a long term thing and we wont know if it is a success or a failure until a few years down the road at the very least. All that said, it doesnt take away from what i and others are saying. This is it for us. Either AEW will succeed and make us believe in wrestling again, or we are done. Thats not us saying they better do it in the next 6 months. It's just acknowledging if in a few years time when AEW is established and we get a true sense of what their brand is, if we dont like what we get then we are switching off.

However absolutely nothing AEW have done so far has me worried. There may be things im not excited about or may not care for but there is still plenty for me to be invested in. For example, Jericho vs Omega doesnt interest me. I didnt particularly rate the first match as highly as some do. But thats fine. I got other matches to look forward to. It's not all about me. 

Also regarding the Pac situation, AEW made the best of a shitty situation. What we got was bloody great. Several of us had goosebumps from Adam Pages entrance on BTE when he interrupted Pac to set up the match. They did it despite the initial story being changed on the fly. Thats special.


----------



## sim8

Raye said:


> sim8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My only apprehension is AEW ultimately becomes a disappointment. Im at a point where im done with wrestling overall. WWE is way past a point of no return. New Japan is still good but i just slowly stopped following the product since the G1 supershow in April.
> 
> 
> AEW is the only thing that keeps me invested in wrestling. If they fail then i think im done with wrestling. And as a life long fan, thats sad to me.
> 
> As a new product, im going to give AEW a lot of leeway and actually support them with my money. I have paid for the PPV. I have bought some merchandise. Im fully invested. I hope they can live up to this crazy hype we as fans have created.
> 
> Cody and Tony both said they want to target the lapsed fan but they are also appealing to fans like me who have watched all their lives and gotten to a point where they need a reason to continue. So far, they have given me one.
> 
> I dont need CM Punk. I dont need Moxley. I just want a product with good storylines that make sense with characters that i either love to root for or want to boo.
> 
> 
> 
> I really like your attitude towards the product, wish more fans were like you. No pointless bashing, just a very forward statement with a bit of optimism and realism.
Click to expand...

Thanks but honestly i reckon most fans are the same as me. We may get carried away sometimes with the potential but we all want the best for the wrestling business. Those who are just bashing AEW are not wrestling fans because either they dont understand how important this is for the industry or they are WWE fans. WWE doesn't even call themselves pro wrestling so how can anyone who blindly supports them label themselves a fan of pro wrestling when it's 'sports entertainment' they enjoy.


----------



## Erik.

I can see alot of people being disappointed with AEW but I think those people are the ones who are expecting WCW2.

They'll always find something to nitpick at. Whether it's the stage set up not being dark enough. The audience chants. The more sports like presentation. What a title belt looks like. Too much wrestling etc. 

I just want to see something completely different. Different is good. Hate to bring them up but look at what WWE aren't doing and do it. Look at what WWE can't do and do it. 

Scour the Internet, forums, social media to see what fans are missing. See what can improve wrestling as a whole and aim to do that, whilst being yourself and still providing your difference.

I'm excited.


----------



## patpat

Beatles123 said:


> I think people need to step back and realize this is a start up company and Khan has a five year plan. Everything won't be ideal right away. I'm more interested in how they market themselves. Will they mention WWE every show like TNA, or will they strive to be their own entity and carve out a slice of the market share?
> 
> Paul Heyman said that in order to eventually have a good company, you need a good product and a platform through which to advertise that product. For the longest time, wrestling has not had both of those things at once. In AEW's case, it isn't hard. This is what I keep coming back to: All wrestling fans want is a solidly booked product with GOOD production that doesn't shit on its' own viewer-base and can make their investment feel rewarded. WWE nor TNA have done those things in years. In fact, WWE has been SO LONG unchallenged that most old fans seem to think that wrestling is either a dead art form that can NEVER be good again or that WWE has wrestling figured out and that we're better off not using our brains, staying content with what we're given.
> 
> I, however, long for a company that will focus mainly on the future instead of embellishing the past. While its true AEW has some old faces, they aren't the ones that appear to be carrying the product this time around. Kenny, The Bucks etc. may get critiqued by the peanut gallery, but there are millions of people that are about to see them for the first time and think "I've never seen this in WWE. This is new and cool!" THAT right there is what wrestling needs. New blood, New ideas, and above all...CONSISTENCY! If AEW can make their product compelling in a way that's easy to follow and sticks to common sense without reworking angles on the fly all the time (Hence why I was so miffed about PAC initially) then they'll be more than fine. I'd wager the casual WWE fan will find following AEW a lot less of a chore from a story perspective, and in time they'll see which one gives them a better reward for being invested.
> 
> It's not rocket science. Build a smart, well-crafted product and it will catch on soon enough, PROVIDED they market well and PROMOTE!! No Sinclair BS. I wanna see AEW on TNT like it's their pride and joy. I want AEW toys sold, I want video games, the whole ten yards! If they go "All in" with themselves--as they have done so far---we may see the equivalent of what it would have been like if TNA had lived up to it's potential.
> 
> It's too early to say, though. For now, they've GOT to knock this PPV out of the park. They just have to. No tech slip ups, no botches, no overbooked matches. Just a good solid show with excitement in the air and a step taken toward the future. That's all. In the end It may work, or it may fail...but ALL of us need to be very, very patient. It's a long road to the promised land and they won't get there overnight.


damn bro, great prom....I mean great message. I agree with almost everything , there is NO WAY wrestling is dead. I refuse to believe that narrative!


----------



## zrc

Can I play the superkick drinking game. Or will the spamming of the move, leave me catatonic four minutes into the battle royal?

I don't think wrestling is dead, I just don't think its popular. It's lay stagnant for almost two decades and just like South Park, it never got the viewers back. It'll take a LOT of work for any company to regain the trust of former viewers moving forward.


----------



## patpat

zrc said:


> Can I play the superkick drinking game. Or will the spamming of the move, leave me catatonic four minutes into the battle royal?


if you have to, try in the tag team match of the bucks. that's your best shot, most people on the card aren't "super kick" people. 
there is Kylie are but it's a special move for her supposed to knock out the opponent and she delivers it in an extremely special manner.


----------



## zrc

That's actually pleasing to know. I'm aware of Kylie's superkick already  
I told my gran about AEW this morning and her reply was "Jericho still wrestles? I bet he looks like a badgers asshole by now".

I'm kinda happy they haven't gone after the big names that reek of WCW. WWE, ECW. They're part of the problem not the solution. I don't mind Chris because he clearly wants it to succeed, instead of how much he can fleece from them.


----------



## Beatles123

sim8 said:


> My only apprehension is AEW ultimately becomes a disappointment. Im at a point where im done with wrestling overall. WWE is way past a point of no return. New Japan is still good but i just slowly stopped following the product since the G1 supershow in April.
> 
> 
> AEW is the only thing that keeps me invested in wrestling. If they fail then i think im done with wrestling. And as a life long fan, thats sad to me.
> 
> As a new product, im going to give AEW a lot of leeway and actually support them with my money. I have paid for the PPV. I have bought some merchandise. Im fully invested. I hope they can live up to this crazy hype we as fans have created.
> 
> Cody and Tony both said they want to target the lapsed fan but they are also appealing to fans like me who have watched all their lives and gotten to a point where they need a reason to continue. So far, they have given me one.
> 
> I dont need CM Punk. I dont need Moxley. I just want a product with good storylines that make sense with characters that i either love to root for or want to boo.





Raye said:


> I really like your attitude towards the product, wish more fans were like you. No pointless bashing, just a very forward statement with a bit of optimism and realism.


I think the reason we as fans do this is because there's a lot of debate on whether we fans have the right to judge wrestling in terms of quality. The ruling school of thought is that Vince is the only game in town and he's the most successful, so obviously it must be WE who are wrong, because if we were right and WWE was so bad, why are thy still on top? We're then seen as fickle complainers who don't know what we want to the average fan. In reality however, we DO know what we want. It's just that no company has ever given it to us exactly the way we want it. They always miss the mark and then blame us when it "Doesn't work." This is a dated and backwards practice. Imagine if you will what it would be like if Nintendo took all our suggestions and gave us what they called the perfect Mario videogame, but halfassed everything in the execution. Then when it got bad reviews, they moaned at us for giving them bad ideas. Thats where we're at and the two ideals are clashing.




sim8 said:


> I agree which a lot of what you wrote. Thats why i wrote in my initial post i am going to give them a lot of leeway because they are new and they are still finding their way despite some big ideas already being talked about. I know its a long term thing and we wont know if it is a success or a failure until a few years down the road at the very least. All that said, it doesnt take away from what i and others are saying. This is it for us. Either AEW will succeed and make us believe in wrestling again, or we are done. Thats not us saying they better do it in the next 6 months. It's just acknowledging if in a few years time when AEW is established and we get a true sense of what their brand is, if we dont like what we get then we are switching off.
> 
> However absolutely nothing AEW have done so far has me worried. There may be things im not excited about or may not care for but there is still plenty for me to be invested in. For example, Jericho vs Omega doesnt interest me. I didnt particularly rate the first match as highly as some do. But thats fine. I got other matches to look forward to. It's not all about me.
> 
> Also regarding the Pac situation, AEW made the best of a shitty situation. What we got was bloody great. Several of us had goosebumps from Adam Pages entrance on BTE when he interrupted Pac to set up the match. They did it despite the initial story being changed on the fly. Thats special.





sim8 said:


> Thanks but honestly i reckon most fans are the same as me. We may get carried away sometimes with the potential but we all want the best for the wrestling business. Those who are just bashing AEW are not wrestling fans because either they dont understand how important this is for the industry or they are WWE fans. WWE doesn't even call themselves pro wrestling so how can anyone who blindly supports them label themselves a fan of pro wrestling when it's 'sports entertainment' they enjoy.


Exactly. You as a fan feel alienated, stomped on and tired. All of us who want this to succeed are the same way. Certainly though we mustremember that nothing is perfect. There will be things they can improve on as you pointed out. However I think MOST people will be quite satisfied just being able to sit through two hours a week without wanting to stab their eyes with a melon-baller by the end of the first half. That'll go a long way against RAW right now.



Erik. said:


> I can see alot of people being disappointed with AEW but I think those people are the ones who are expecting WCW2.
> 
> They'll always find something to nitpick at. Whether it's the stage set up not being dark enough. The audience chants. The more sports like presentation. What a title belt looks like. Too much wrestling etc.
> 
> I just want to see something completely different. Different is good. Hate to bring them up but look at what WWE aren't doing and do it. Look at what WWE can't do and do it.
> 
> Scour the Internet, forums, social media to see what fans are missing. See what can improve wrestling as a whole and aim to do that, whilst being yourself and still providing your difference.
> 
> I'm excited.


 As are we all. However I would say that an early WCW feel wouldn't be a bad starting point! 



patpat said:


> damn bro, great prom....I mean great message. I agree with almost everything , there is NO WAY wrestling is dead. I refuse to believe that narrative!


Thanks, man! You shoulda' heard me during Bryan's Wrestlemania XXX run! :quite


----------



## sim8

It's so true we would be happy with a simple 2 hour show where everything makes sense but its so sad WWE has beaten our expectations down so much that something that should be a given for any tv show is something we have to yearn for.


----------



## Erik.

Seems like ITV4 will be getting the live weekly television show in the fall over here in the UK.

Should be confirmed once AEW have confirmed whether they are going for Tuesdays or Wednesdays.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

Erik. said:


> Seems like ITV4 will be getting the live weekly television show *in the fall over here in the UK*.
> 
> Should be confirmed once AEW have confirmed whether they are going for Tuesdays or Wednesdays.


I can only assume you mean Autumn??? 

Is there a reason for the delay? Or is that just when the weekly shows are actually starting?



zrc said:


> That's actually pleasing to know. I'm aware of Kylie's superkick already
> I told my gran about AEW this morning and *her reply was "Jericho still wrestles? I bet he looks like a badgers asshole by now".*
> 
> I'm kinda happy they haven't gone after the big names that reek of WCW. WWE, ECW. They're part of the problem not the solution. I don't mind Chris because he clearly wants it to succeed, instead of how much he can fleece from them.


Your Gran sounds pretty darn awesome!


----------



## roadkill_

Erik. said:


> Seems like ITV4 will be getting the live weekly television show in the fall over here in the UK.
> 
> Should be confirmed once AEW have confirmed whether they are going for Tuesdays or Wednesdays.


This is going to be very strange. The first time a big wrestling show's flagship show has been shown on something like ITV. I mean we had Impact on Challenge, or butchered versions of Heat or Worldwide on CH4/CH5, but RAW or Nitro were never this 'accessible'.

Back when wrestling was white hot, it always kinda bothered me that I had to order a huge buffet of Sky crap to get my hands on RAW. And that was when RAW was good.

In fact, this show is probably going to beat RAW in the UK. ITV-4 is so easy to access, with medium quality shit on it. I don't even know if I have BT Sports, mostly because I can't be bothered with traditional TV anymore. There are a lot of people who can't be bothered to do anything but tune into the main freeview channels. They know how to get other stuff, but zoning out in front of the TV should be a lot easier.

That's kind of funny, ever since I cut the cord I have been drifting back to the main free TV channels. I'd rather watch old Stallone movies on ITV-4 than bother myself with NowTV, Sky or whatever.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Cody talking about more violence and blood and a watered down product they want to be different to makes me even more excited.


----------



## Erik.

roadkill_ said:


> This is going to be very strange. The first time a big wrestling show's flagship show has been shown on something like ITV. I mean we had Impact on Challenge, or butchered versions of Heat or Worldwide on CH4/CH5, but RAW or Nitro were never this 'accessible'.
> 
> Back when wrestling was white hot, it always kinda bothered me that I had to order a huge buffet of Sky crap to get my hands on RAW. And that was when RAW was good.
> 
> In fact, this show is probably going to beat RAW in the UK. ITV-4 is so easy to access, with medium quality shit on it. I don't even know if I have BT Sports, mostly because I can't be bothered with traditional TV anymore. There are a lot of people who can't be bothered to do anything but tune into the main freeview channels. They know how to get other stuff, but zoning out in front of the TV should be a lot easier.
> 
> That's kind of funny, ever since I cut the cord I have been drifting back to the main free TV channels. I'd rather watch old Stallone movies on ITV-4 than bother myself with NowTV, Sky or whatever.


Yeah, it's surreal. 

ITV have been doing such a good job of building this up and its clear, excuse the pun, that they're all in. They could quite easily have been scared off wrestling due to WOS but I'm glad they aren't. 

I have no doubt they could quite easily beat Raw UK ratings. They would barely get 20k viewers on Sky Sports and even less people have BT Sports and as you say, everyone has ITV4, it comes with every free view package. 



Ninja Hedgehog said:


> I can only assume you mean Autumn???
> 
> Is there a reason for the delay? Or is that just when the weekly shows are actually starting?


Weekly television isn't starting until September/October.


----------



## patpat

that documentary was so fucking good. someone on reddit pointed it out but the character development in it is so apparent...
without following<inf his career you can pretty much understand Kenny's story. he got complacent and started to lose;...it's almost like a Rocky story ( not surprising those boys are inspired by such things). and Jericho is just this huge legend that thinks he is god. their reason for winning seems so legit , Jericho = omega is great but this company needs a guy that has mainstream recognition as a champ...I was like yeah he is right! fuck that's a wrestling product that doesn't insult my intelligence! 
omega goes back to his little village , to train in his little zen place, it tells you he is humble and a geniune good guy, however he isn't your generic modern Vince mcmhaon babyface that is just bland and boring , he tells Jericho I am the best in the world and if you don't bring your A game I am gonnaa KO you very hard. in this promo Kenny is relatable but so...larger than life, he seems like a legit star. I was like "I want to see this guy win!" 
and jericho? he goes back to his famous' friend gym, has all that fancy MMA training, it seems expensive , hype, he talks about his friend Dave Batista, he is a star! he talks with a star and trains like one...meanwhile Kenny just goes back to his home town....and trains with pieces of woods in his old little house. two stars , from the same place, with two totally different way of life, but both are screaming confidence and charisma. ( Jericho starts hyping his program with Cody which is gonna be one hellllllllllll of a story!!!) 
in this little segments, I felt like Kenny was the biggest, most genuine star ever. Jericho everything is perfect!
and of course you know I am gonna be a Kylie are fanboy, but how can anyone not like her? she screams " I am HAPPY" , the positivity, the way they sell her like the ultimate underdog , her story, her charisma. one month ago I didn't even know her, and she is already my favorite, above even omega. 
damn, bring me the fucking content!!


----------



## Lethal Evans

Jericho winning the title opportunity makes so much sense. 
Hopefully Mox doesn't win the battle royal. 

Kenny needs to win the title off Jericho at All In 2 to complete their trilogy then debut Mox or Punk as Kenny's next feud.


----------



## Beatles123

MrEvans said:


> Jericho winning the title opportunity makes so much sense.
> Hopefully Mox doesn't win the battle royal.
> 
> Kenny needs to win the title off Jericho at All In 2 to complete their trilogy then debut Mox or Punk as Kenny's next feud.


I dunno if it wouldn't be hypocritical to give a vet the first title reign. I feel Kenny or should have it.


----------



## sim8

MrEvans said:


> Jericho winning the title opportunity makes so much sense.
> Hopefully Mox doesn't win the battle royal.
> 
> Kenny needs to win the title off Jericho at All In 2 to complete their trilogy then debut Mox or Punk as Kenny's next feud.





Beatles123 said:


> MrEvans said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jericho winning the title opportunity makes so much sense.
> Hopefully Mox doesn't win the battle royal.
> 
> Kenny needs to win the title off Jericho at All In 2 to complete their trilogy then debut Mox or Punk as Kenny's next feud.
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno if it wouldn't be hypocritical to give a vet the first title reign. I feel Kenny or should have it.
Click to expand...

Both Jericho and Kenny winning have valid points which is great because we have no idea who will win. But fucking Dave Meltzer had to go reveal the issue with Pac and as a by product ruined the result for Jericho vs Omega. I don't even hate Meltzer but it was a shit move on his part to ruin the main event of DON, even if he didnt mean to


----------



## SparrowPrime

That would be a nice pickup by getting Dean Malenko as a Coach. Same with Arn Anderson. I also imagine Dustin Rhodes will transition to that role as well. DDP also turned down an AEW offer due to wanting to keep his ddp yoga partnership with WWE open (not sure on details of that arrangement). As far as Raven. I'd consider him as a Creative advisor.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx




----------



## TD Stinger

Even though he's flying under the radar right now because his match got cancelled and even though his ankle was destroyed by PAC, I suppose it's not out of the realm of possibility Hangman enters the BR and wins it. Especially if you connect the dots and realize that PAC/Hangman was going to be the other top contender match.

And if Hangman wins, I could see either Jericho or Omega winning their match. But if it's someone like Mox, then Kenny has to win the main event. You can't have your first AEW Title match be between 2 guys who are more known for their time in WWE than anything else.

But hell, for all we know a guy like MJF or Janela could win that BR. It's a risk, but it's possible. In a weird way I'm kind of glad PAC/Hangman is off the card because it makes the Casino Battle Royale must watch.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

TD Stinger said:


> Even though he's flying under the radar right now because his match got cancelled and even though his ankle was destroyed by PAC, I suppose it's not out of the realm of possibility Hangman enters the BR and wins it. Especially if you connect the dots and realize that PAC/Hangman was going to be the other top contender match.
> 
> And if Hangman wins, I could see either Jericho or Omega winning their match. But if it's someone like Mox, then Kenny has to win the main event. You can't have your first AEW Title match be between 2 guys who are more known for their time in WWE than anything else.
> 
> But hell, for all we know a guy like MJF or Janela could win that BR. It's a risk, but it's possible. In a weird way I'm kind of glad PAC/Hangman is off the card because it makes the Casino Battle Royale must watch.


The only thing that loser Janella should win is a trip to the unemployment line. I still can't believe they hired that asshat.


----------



## patpat

MrEvans said:


> Jericho winning the title opportunity makes so much sense.
> Hopefully Mox doesn't win the battle royal.
> 
> Kenny needs to win the title off Jericho at All In 2 to complete their trilogy then debut Mox or Punk as Kenny's next feud.


 absolutely not , it's a bad look people. Like really I wouldn't do that, give the face of the company the first win in your most mainstream event. It's not rocket science, why the fuck would you start your supposedly DIFFERENT ALTERNATIVE product with an attitude era guy as a champ? Jericho is awesome, but he is not gonna be the face of the company , Kenny is gonna be. Send a strong message right away to everyone watching , kenny omega IS the man! Sometimes keeping it simple is better. And jobbing your first champion to okada is a terrible idea , like very very BAD idea.
Sometimes keeping it simple is better, Kenny is gonna be the ace? Make him the first champ. Making him lose so he could chase the title is meh....that's like a turn off for me, it's something you do when you have a TV show already started so we can see the chase. The babyface chasing makes sense If we can witness the chase. And again, making the first EVER! aew champion lose against okada at dominion is absolutely ridiculous. Dont try to be in a "swerve" mentality , everyone expect omega , he is the obvious answer so we gotta go with someone else. 
He is the obvious choice for a reason, he is their best wrestler and has been presented as such. Give him the title , then give him the main stream attention by making him tour around in the media. Having Jericho as first chance just to ride on his main stream appeal is nothing different than what wwe does but on a less important scale. They are going to be called hypocrite by absolutely everyone and they will come off as that. Omega gets the win and fight whoever's is the number 2 contender , and have Jericho go after cody and blame him for everything wrong in the world. 



Also Chris van vliet is gonna see the title....that little shit :lol


----------



## Lethal Evans

sim8 said:


> Both Jericho and Kenny winning have valid points which is great because we have no idea who will win. But fucking Dave Meltzer had to go reveal the issue with Pac and as a by product ruined the result for Jericho vs Omega. I don't even hate Meltzer but it was a shit move on his part to ruin the main event of DON, even if he didnt mean to


What did Meltzer spoil? I haven't seen this?



patpat said:


> absolutely not , it's a bad look people. Like really I wouldn't do that, give the face of the company the first win in your most mainstream event. It's not rocket science, why the fuck would you start your supposedly DIFFERENT ALTERNATIVE product with an attitude era guy as a champ? Jericho is awesome, but he is not gonna be the face of the company , Kenny is gonna be. Send a strong message right away to everyone watching , kenny omega IS the man! Sometimes keeping it simple is better. And jobbing your first champion to okada is a terrible idea , like very very BAD idea.
> Sometimes keeping it simple is better, Kenny is gonna be the ace? Make him the first champ. Making him lose so he could chase the title is meh....that's like a turn off for me, it's something you do when you have a TV show already started so we can see the chase. The babyface chasing makes sense If we can witness the chase. And again, making the first EVER! aew champion lose against okada at dominion is absolutely ridiculous. Dont try to be in a "swerve" mentality , everyone expect omega , he is the obvious answer so we gotta go with someone else.
> He is the obvious choice for a reason, he is their best wrestler and has been presented as such. Give him the title , then give him the main stream attention by making him tour around in the media. Having Jericho as first chance just to ride on his main stream appeal is nothing different than what wwe does but on a less important scale. They are going to be called hypocrite by absolutely everyone and they will come off as that. Omega gets the win and fight whoever's is the number 2 contender , and have Jericho go after cody and blame him for everything wrong in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Also Chris van vliet is gonna see the title....that little shit :lol


Because building a long term feud is better for the product than having Y2J lose straight away? Establishes Y2J as the top heel like they've been building towards in the RTDON videos. Have Jericho go over in a cheap fashion and build heat and then have Omega challenge at the next PPV leading into weekly TV. 

Look at the future feuds and programme of it all. Look at the hype it makes for Okada v Jericho. "AEW Champ" vs "IWGP Heavyweight Champ". 

It's a business and setting up future storylines to build off of is more important. It's their first AEW PPV, why do a one off story for their biggest match?


----------



## rbl85

Well I don't know if it's a good idea to see the first AEW champion loose against Okada.


----------



## JonLeduc

Hey guys, just to be sure, is the match for the title gonna be on saturday too ?


----------



## patpat

Njpw would not make such a move , sew shouldn't. Its 50/50 booking sonjericho pins omega then take a loss against okada and come out fighting for the world title looking like a loser? That's exactly how you start slowly making your title worthless. 
Having the heel go over with a cheat in your first main event ain't gonna cut it. You can do it on any other ppv but this exact one. It's the fight to determine who is gonna be the face of the company. The winner of this will be seen by the general public as the face of the company, and for obvious reason I dont want it to be Jericho. 
Long term storyline? What about doing that with the actual #2 contender instead ? 
Do you really want the first ever rivalry for the top title behind a rivalry that's already been done and amounted in two fight already? 
Some people are not interested in omega vs Jericho II because it's already been done in njpw. Doing it for a 3rd time right now for me isnt the right call. In the future? Yes right now? Nope. 
I dont know , they might have someone huge to feud with omega in the future, I will wait , I am just saying making the aew champ look like a "lesser" one because the first ever IWGP champion beat the aew champion is a terrible idea. Something I dont expect from them, sometimes doing things for the "hype" and "headlines" isnt the way to go. 
If Jericho wins , 1) they will be called hypocrite 2) they could look like massive fools and njpw could already have a win over them by establishing the IWGP champion as superior to the aew one.( because jericho ain't winning) That's something I wouldn't stomach and its gonna tarnish the legacy of this title forever. Not a good move at all.

Edit : no the fight isnt for the title but even making the number one contender for the aew world title lose against okada is a terrible idea. If I am aew the first thing I do is whipe the idea that the IWGP is the most legit title in the world to establish mine. And having Jericho beat omega, become the #1 contender just to lose to okada ismt the way for me. Okada is great but I want to be able to say , he isnt better than my contender/champion. 
Also the Match is clearly gonna define who is the face of the company, I dont care if meltzer already spoiled it. Fuck him, omega should win spoiler or not , we have seen what subverting the fans expectations has done to Game of thrones, star wars and money in the bank.


----------



## rbl85

JonLeduc said:


> Hey guys, just to be sure, is the match for the title gonna be on saturday too ?


Nope


----------



## Donnie

THE BAD BOY RULES :rusevyes

Looking forward to seeing how Penelope goes in the women's division. She could be a lot of fun as heel messing with Kylie


----------



## TD Stinger

JonLeduc said:


> Hey guys, just to be sure, is the match for the title gonna be on saturday too ?


No. The winner of the battle royal and the winner of the main event will face each other at a later date.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Erik. said:


> Yeah. Ring work is the one thing I least care about when it comes to wrestling.
> 
> Being able to cut a promo and engage with the crowd are much more important and I hope AEW know this.
> 
> They want to provide an ALTERNATIVE to WWE.


It's gotta be a good mix of both. They need captivating, emotion-inducing promos and segments to set up the conflict that should be the basis of every rivalry, but we can't be inundated with incessant yapping and vignettes. I do not turn on a wrestling program to watch some yahoo flapping gums for 20 straight fucking minutes. And you need good ring work to finish telling the story -- that, after all, is what pro wrestling is all about. Bookers decide what story they want to be told, then leave it to the wrestlers to tell it in the ring. That's where you're going to see the best wrestlers rise to the top. It may or may not involve high-risk 'flippy shit' as some like to call it. Obviously the more athletic workers will be more exciting to watch, but as we all know, there's more to ring work than pure athleticism. It's that intangible that guys like Austin and the Rock demonstrated so much better than most of the rest that made them the legends that they are. That's what I'm going to be looking for -- the ability to tell a story, and new and innovative -- and violent -- ways to tell it.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme

Beatles123 said:


> Raven, Hall, DDP and even Bischoff have been seen in AEW videos lately. :hmm


can you post the link for the videos. thanks in advance


----------



## Lethal Evans

How did Meltzer spoil Jericho/Omega?


----------



## FaceTime Heel

epfou1 said:


> What is everyone biggest apprehensions about AEW leading towards their TV debut?
> 
> For me, its about the talent they have signed from the indys. I just hope they are good in the ring and haven't been signed just because they are mates with the young bucks.
> 
> I dont watch indy wrestling, so I never seen the likes of Brandon Cutler, MJF Sammy G, luchasarus in the ring. I watch being the elite so I recently learned about Brandon Cutler backstory and it is heartwarming, but if he sucks in the ring, then that backstory is going to get lost very quickly.
> 
> That goes for the likes of Joey Janela and MJF. I like their charisma off the ring.
> MJF BTE heel work is good. But if he cant put on a decent match in the ring, then im going lose interest quick.


I've enjoyed everything I've see from the company's build thus far. The only thing that is missing for me is size in the men's division. I'm not begging for 15 guys that are 6'6" 250 lbs. but having maybe 2-3 guys on the roster that have legitimitately intimidating size would open up a lot of possibilities for storylines and feuds IMO. That is the one big thing that is missing for me.


----------



## sim8

MrEvans said:


> How did Meltzer spoil Jericho/Omega?


When the Pac situation happened, he laid out what the AEW plan was for the World Title in the future. Don't really want to say what he said because if you dont know then i want you to be able to enjoy Omega vs Jericho without this in the back of your mind


----------



## Fully

I am getting a horribly growing feeling of arrogance amongst the top brass in AEW that isn't sitting well with me....Cody, Brandi and the Bucks especially. Yes, selling out an arena that size with no TV and the roster they have is incredible and something they should be proud of. Getting on TNT is a masterstroke. But if they are trying to pitch themselves as the underdog, taking on the "evil" WWE then they need to drop this arrogant approach. It will work will a certain core of fans, but even a committed wrestling fan like me, doesn't enjoy the "this will be the best show of the decade" "if you don't like this you don't like wrestling" comments that are coming out of the mouths of AEW chiefs!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Fully said:


> I am getting a horribly growing feeling of arrogance amongst the top brass in AEW that isn't sitting well with me....Cody, Brandi and the Bucks especially. Yes, selling out an arena that size with no TV and the roster they have is incredible and something they should be proud of. Getting on TNT is a masterstroke. But if they are trying to pitch themselves as the underdog, taking on the "evil" WWE then they need to drop this arrogant approach. It will work will a certain core of fans, but even a committed wrestling fan like me, doesn't enjoy the "this will be the best show of the decade" "if you don't like this you don't like wrestling" comments that are coming out of the mouths of AEW chiefs!


It's just hype. Bluster and hyperbole to get as many potential viewers as excited for it as they can. In the end they have to be able to live up to it, and they know very well what the result will be if they don't. We'll certainly know in two days. Do you prefer they promote it with some wishy-washy 'Well, we're just going to be different, we don't know if you'll like it or not'?


----------



## Isuzu

Reggie Dunlop said:


> It's just hype. Bluster and hyperbole to get as many potential viewers as excited for it as they can. In the end they have to be able to live up to it, and they know very well what the result will be if they don't. We'll certainly know in two days. Do you prefer they promote it with some wishy-washy 'Well, we're just going to be different, we don't know if you'll like it or not'?


If Stephanie Mcmahon made such a comment, I cant imagine the reaction from the "fans". I seriously doubtvanyobe here would rush to explain it away as is being done in this thread.


----------



## jeffatron

FaceTime Heel said:


> I've enjoyed everything I've see from the company's build thus far. The only thing that is missing for me is size in the men's division. I'm not begging for 15 guys that are 6'6" 250 lbs. but having maybe 2-3 guys on the roster that have legitimitately intimidating size would open up a lot of possibilities for storylines and feuds IMO. That is the one big thing that is missing for me.


A guy like Bryan Cage could be a really good addition! Hoping to see him in AEW at some point


----------



## Erik.

SparrowPrime said:


> That would be a nice pickup by getting Dean Malenko as a Coach. Same with Arn Anderson. I also imagine Dustin Rhodes will transition to that role as well. DDP also turned down an AEW offer due to wanting to keep his ddp yoga partnership with WWE open (not sure on details of that arrangement). As far as Raven. I'd consider him as a Creative advisor.


Would be nice. 

I assume they're simply there for Starrcast though.


----------



## sim8

Isuzu said:


> Reggie Dunlop said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just hype. Bluster and hyperbole to get as many potential viewers as excited for it as they can. In the end they have to be able to live up to it, and they know very well what the result will be if they don't. We'll certainly know in two days. Do you prefer they promote it with some wishy-washy 'Well, we're just going to be different, we don't know if you'll like it or not'?
> 
> 
> 
> If Stephanie Mcmahon made such a comment, I cant imagine the reaction from the "fans". I seriously doubtvanyobe here would rush to explain it away as is being done in this thread.
Click to expand...

Either company doing it is just hyperbole but fan reaction is because of the context. Two very different companies so the context would be different. AEW doing it is them playing into the 'change the universe' marketing. If WWE turns around and says if you dont enjoy our show then you dont enjoy pro wrestling in a period when ratings are down and there is negativity amongst the fan base would be tone deaf and insulting because it would seem as if WWE is trying to defend their product from the valid criticism.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Isuzu said:


> If Stephanie Mcmahon made such a comment, I cant imagine the reaction from the "fans". I seriously doubtvanyobe here would rush to explain it away as is being done in this thread.


Stephanie McMahon is the world's foremost twat, that's why. 

Speaking of this thread, why exactly are you here?


----------



## patpat

Also I will stop listening to Dave's reporting as long as they revolve around aew. 
In fact if I was them, i would give him the least amount of info as possible. 
The way he fucked up the page/pac's report is incredible. Reading back on it , his report made no sense at all. 
Anyway why do people want aew to have Jericho look strong by beating omega so okada beating him would be better? I mean meltzer appart , the moment I knew Jericho was fighting okada I was sure Kenny would win. When they said it is for the main title #1's contendership it became pretty much obvious who was gonna win, and if you re not sure the little storyline between cody and Jericho makes it a deal. Because it's normal since the loser of omega vs jericho gets out of the title picture and will have to find another rivalry. After losing against omega and okada , having jerocho beat cody is a great way to put him back in the game.

Also anyone noticed how in the van vliet's interview when chrisnadk cody what wrestler people talked to him about the most he said he reveive a lot of messages about Cm punk , randy Orton and such.....so cody is telling us people haven't been harrading him about Jon moxley?.....nothing of note but interesting that he conveniently didn't even mention the name. When I am sure everyone and their mothers been asking them about it. 
Also he said its gonna be a huge fan service show, so I am expecting a lot of babyface to go over.


----------



## Erik.

It seems obvious Jericho/Cody is happening.

Theyve been having an overlapping feud throughout the last 4 months. Which to me tells me Cody wins and Omega wins this weekend.

Cody and Jericho will meet at All In 2 where you'll probably see Jericho go over heading into live television.


----------



## Boldgerg

Cody's reaction to WWE's hideous 24/7 belt is great.


----------



## patpat

Boldgerg said:


> Cody's reaction the WWE's hideous 24/7 belt is great.


 right ? He is so respectful but in his eyes! You can tell he is like "it looks like fucking shit bro" and then he totally changes the subject , I am like :lol 
Also I love his respect to Vince, he even wanted them to use the term championship instead of belt. I love when people are more focused on their own success whether than trying to shoot down another person.thays why Eric bi failed


----------



## Sin City Saint

shandcraig said:


> We should meet up ! Im going solo staying at the Excalibur hotel. Dont arrive until friday
> 
> realized i should have spent more time before this busy weekend instead of arriving on the weekend. Oh well !


Hell yeah, what time you get in?



Beatles123 said:


> Are there other AEW fans there too?


I’ve seen a handful, but not many for the Wednesday before all the Starrcast stuff starts. A lot of fun people around nonetheless though!


----------



## TD Stinger

I see a lot of people shitting on Meltzer. Why?

At the end of the day the guy is doing his job breaking stories. And it should be no different with AEW than it is WWE.

And while it was initially confusing, everything he laid out makes sense. PAC/Hangman and Omega/Jericho were going to be the top 2 contender matches. Omega probably would have gone onto beat PAC after both men won their respective DON matches. But PAC didn't want to or couldn't commit to that because if his obligations to Dragon Gate.

So now they change the BR to be the other top contender match. Again, after he got his whole story out and now that we see how AEW has reacted, it's not like he's lying about anything. And whether he did it or someone else did, the news would have gotten out. And for them it's probably better that he was the one who broke it.

So again, I'm not sure why we're jumping all over Meltzer here. He broke a story, which is his job, and everything that's happening seems to be following that story.


----------



## Erik.

TD Stinger said:


> I see a lot of people shitting on Meltzer. Why?
> 
> At the end of the day the guy is doing his job breaking stories. And it should be no different with AEW than it is WWE.
> 
> And at the end of the day, while it was initially confusing, everything he laid out makes sense. PAC/Hangman and Omega/Jericho were going to be the top 2 contender matches. Omega probably would have gone onto beat PAC after both men won their respective DON matches. But PAC didn't want to or couldn't commit to that because if his obligations to Dragon Gate.
> 
> So now they change the BR to be the other top contender match. Again, after he got his whole story out and now that we see how AEW has reacted, it's not like he's lying about anything. And whether he did it or someone else did, the news would have gotten out. And for them it's probably better that he was the one who broke it.
> 
> So again, I'm not sure why we're jumping all over Meltzer here. He broke a story, which is his job, and everything that's happening seems to be following that story.


Because without Meltzer you draw more buzz and intrigue over the situation, in my view. 

PAC quit? Why!? 

Oh its just a work. He'll show up still don't worry. 

Are some questions you ask yourself. Then when PAC doesn't show up at Double or Nothing, Meltzer can say whatever he wants and what the initial plans were and then we decide whether we believe him. 

Especially as when it was reported it took him about 3 points of clarification before people understood what he meant. Days after his initial tweet you still had people wondering why PAC was going to lose to Page. When that wasn't the case. 

I personally don't care but I can see why people would be annoyed that Meltzer not only added fuel to any fire but ruined what was potentially to come. 

The twitter vid of PAC quitting had buzz. You follow that up with the BTE where they hype up Page to go to the UK. You show the match on YouTube all without Meltzer involvement and I think it'd been even better. 

But that's just me.


----------



## sim8

TD Stinger said:


> I see a lot of people shitting on Meltzer. Why?
> 
> At the end of the day the guy is doing his job breaking stories. And it should be no different with AEW than it is WWE.
> 
> And at the end of the day, while it was initially confusing, everything he laid out makes sense. PAC/Hangman and Omega/Jericho were going to be the top 2 contender matches. Omega probably would have gone onto beat PAC after both men won their respective DON matches. But PAC didn't want to or couldn't commit to that because if his obligations to Dragon Gate.
> 
> So now they change the BR to be the other top contender match. Again, after he got his whole story out and now that we see how AEW has reacted, it's not like he's lying about anything. And whether he did it or someone else did, the news would have gotten out. And for them it's probably better that he was the one who broke it.
> 
> So again, I'm not sure why we're jumping all over Meltzer here. He broke a story, which is his job, and everything that's happening seems to be following that story.


Not shitting on the guy. I like him for the most part but when part of his story directly spoils the main event of a big PPV that hasnt happened yet then he's either a douche or just an idiot. All he had to do was say there was a creative issue with Dragon gate which he cant delve into deeper until after DON to ensure Jericho vs Omega doesnt get ruined. 

I wanted to know about the Pac situation. I did not want to know the result to the majn event of a PPV i actually spent money to watch.


----------



## shandcraig

Sin City Saint said:


> Hell yeah, what time you get in?
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve seen a handful, but not many for the Wednesday before all the Starrcast stuff starts. A lot of fun people around nonetheless though!



I land around 8 pm friday. I hope to hangout with AEW fans after the event. I will be live streaming starting saturday morning but of course cant stream at the event


----------



## zrc

Can't say I've ever read a Meltzer article. Therefore I will refer to my default setting. He's no Bill Apter.


----------



## sim8

Erik. said:


> TD Stinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see a lot of people shitting on Meltzer. Why?
> 
> At the end of the day the guy is doing his job breaking stories. And it should be no different with AEW than it is WWE.
> 
> And at the end of the day, while it was initially confusing, everything he laid out makes sense. PAC/Hangman and Omega/Jericho were going to be the top 2 contender matches. Omega probably would have gone onto beat PAC after both men won their respective DON matches. But PAC didn't want to or couldn't commit to that because if his obligations to Dragon Gate.
> 
> So now they change the BR to be the other top contender match. Again, after he got his whole story out and now that we see how AEW has reacted, it's not like he's lying about anything. And whether he did it or someone else did, the news would have gotten out. And for them it's probably better that he was the one who broke it.
> 
> So again, I'm not sure why we're jumping all over Meltzer here. He broke a story, which is his job, and everything that's happening seems to be following that story.
> 
> 
> 
> Because without Meltzer you draw more buzz and intrigue over the situation, in my view.
> 
> PAC quit? Why!?
> 
> Oh its just a work. He'll show up still don't worry.
> 
> Are some questions you ask yourself. Then when PAC doesn't show up at Double or Nothing, Meltzer can say whatever he wants and what the initial plans were and then we decide whether we believe him.
> 
> Especially as when it was reported it took him about 3 points of clarification before people understood what he meant. Days after his initial tweet you still had people wondering why PAC was going to lose to Page. When that wasn't the case.
> 
> I personally don't care but I can see why people would be annoyed that Meltzer not only added fuel to any fire but ruined what was potentially to come.
> 
> The twitter vid of PAC quitting had buzz. You follow that up with the BTE where they hype up Page to go to the UK. You show the match on YouTube all without Meltzer involvement and I think it'd been even better.
> 
> But that's just me.
Click to expand...

Another reason why Daves reporting in this instance was a bloody shambles.


----------



## nsoifer

Does anyone know on what days and on what network the weekly shows will be on?


----------



## TD Stinger

Erik. said:


> Because without Meltzer you draw more buzz and intrigue over the situation, in my view.
> 
> PAC quit? Why!?
> 
> Oh its just a work. He'll show up still don't worry.
> 
> Are some questions you ask yourself. Then when PAC doesn't show up at Double or Nothing, Meltzer can say whatever he wants and what the initial plans were and then we decide whether we believe him.
> 
> Especially as when it was reported it took him about 3 points of clarification before people understood what he meant. Days after his initial tweet you still had people wondering why PAC was going to lose to Page. When that wasn't the case.
> 
> I personally don't care but I can see why people would be annoyed that Meltzer not only added fuel to any fire but ruined what was potentially to come.
> 
> The twitter vid of PAC quitting had buzz. You follow that up with the BTE where they hype up Page to go to the UK. You show the match on YouTube all without Meltzer involvement and I think it'd been even better.
> 
> But that's just me.





sim8 said:


> Not shitting on the guy. I like him for the most part but when part of his story directly spoils the main event of a big PPV that hasnt happened yet then he's either a douche or just an idiot. All he had to do was say there was a creative issue with Dragon gate which he cant delve into deeper until after DON to ensure Jericho vs Omega doesnt get ruined.
> 
> I wanted to know about the Pac situation. I did not want to know the result to the majn event of a PPV i actually spent money to watch.


I mean I get what you guys are saying and I don't necessarily disagree but to me this is no different than PWInsider confirming that so and so is backstage or guys like Sean Ross Sapp on Twitter spoiling the finish of a match before it happens.

Again, it's part of their job. And honestly, me personally, it doesn't hurt my anticipation of the show. If anything because we know all this now, it may end up making things more unpredictable.


----------



## sim8

TD Stinger said:


> Erik. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because without Meltzer you draw more buzz and intrigue over the situation, in my view.
> 
> PAC quit? Why!?
> 
> Oh its just a work. He'll show up still don't worry.
> 
> Are some questions you ask yourself. Then when PAC doesn't show up at Double or Nothing, Meltzer can say whatever he wants and what the initial plans were and then we decide whether we believe him.
> 
> Especially as when it was reported it took him about 3 points of clarification before people understood what he meant. Days after his initial tweet you still had people wondering why PAC was going to lose to Page. When that wasn't the case.
> 
> I personally don't care but I can see why people would be annoyed that Meltzer not only added fuel to any fire but ruined what was potentially to come.
> 
> The twitter vid of PAC quitting had buzz. You follow that up with the BTE where they hype up Page to go to the UK. You show the match on YouTube all without Meltzer involvement and I think it'd been even better.
> 
> But that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sim8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not shitting on the guy. I like him for the most part but when part of his story directly spoils the main event of a big PPV that hasnt happened yet then he's either a douche or just an idiot. All he had to do was say there was a creative issue with Dragon gate which he cant delve into deeper until after DON to ensure Jericho vs Omega doesnt get ruined.
> 
> I wanted to know about the Pac situation. I did not want to know the result to the majn event of a PPV i actually spent money to watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean I get what you guys are saying and I don't necessarily disagree but to me this is no different than PWInsider confirming that so and so is backstage or guys like Sean Ross Sapp on Twitter spoiling the finish of a match before it happens.
> 
> Again, it's part of their job. And honestly, me personally, it doesn't hurt my anticipation of the show. If anything because we know all this now, it may end up making things more unpredictable.
Click to expand...

Anyone who spoils anything before it happens is a douche. I'm all for wanting to know more behind the scenes stuff but after it happens.

PWInsider saying so and so is backstage is not the same as telling us the winner of the main event of a big PPV. If PWInsider reports on Saturday Jon Moxley is backstage, i wouldnt mind that because that has me excited yet i wouldnt know where he would slot in. Battle royal, run in after the main event. It doesnt ruin the booking. 

If AEW end up changing stuff just to be unpredictable then Meltzer is a bigger douche for making AEW feel compelled to change their long term booking. Meltzer has complained in the past about the lack of long term booking in WWE yet he may be the reason for AEW having to book on the fly.


----------



## Raye

Erik. said:


> Because without Meltzer you draw more buzz and intrigue over the situation, in my view.
> 
> PAC quit? Why!?
> 
> Oh its just a work. He'll show up still don't worry.
> 
> Are some questions you ask yourself. Then when PAC doesn't show up at Double or Nothing, Meltzer can say whatever he wants and what the initial plans were and then we decide whether we believe him.
> 
> Especially as when it was reported it took him about 3 points of clarification before people understood what he meant. Days after his initial tweet you still had people wondering why PAC was going to lose to Page. When that wasn't the case.
> 
> I personally don't care but I can see why people would be annoyed that Meltzer not only added fuel to any fire but ruined what was potentially to come.
> 
> The twitter vid of PAC quitting had buzz. You follow that up with the BTE where they hype up Page to go to the UK. You show the match on YouTube all without Meltzer involvement and I think it'd been even better.
> 
> But that's just me.


I understand what you're saying but here's why I think you're wrong and why I think Meltzer is right. We're living in a different time where the demand is to have anything as close to an instant as possible. That's why we're constantly developing faster services, and products that make our every day lives more simple. From a business perspective, Meltzer has to proactively be on top of every incident as quickly as he can. If he's not, where is his credibility? He becomes an unreliable, untimely source. It's just the world we live in and the way he has to do his job.


----------



## TD Stinger

sim8 said:


> Anyone who spoils anything before it happens is a douche. I'm all for wanting to know more behind the scenes stuff but after it happens.
> 
> PWInsider saying so and so is backstage is not the same as telling us the winner of the main event of a big PPV. If PWInsider reports on Saturday Jon Moxley is backstage, i wouldnt mind that because that has me excited yet i wouldnt know where he would slot in. Battle royal, run in after the main event. It doesnt ruin the booking.
> 
> If AEW end up changing stuff just to be unpredictable then Meltzer is a bigger douche for making AEW feel compelled to change their long term booking. Meltzer has complained in the past about the lack of long term booking in WWE yet he may be the reason for AEW having to book on the fly.


The only thing AEW should be worried about changing is the stuff surrounding PAC/Hangman. That's the reason they need to book on the fly.

I would hold AEW far more accountable than Meltzer if they change plans. If AEW believe they have a good long term story to tell, they should continue it and only change what they have to because of things like the PAC/Hangman situation.

Things are going to get spoiled. That's the age of wrestling we live in. But if you believe in your story and you execute your story, even if it's spoiled or somewhat spoiled by guys doing their job, it shouldn't matter.


----------



## patpat

TD Stinger said:


> I mean I get what you guys are saying and I don't necessarily disagree but to me this is no different than PWInsider confirming that so and so is backstage or guys like Sean Ross Sapp on Twitter spoiling the finish of a match before it happens.
> 
> Again, it's part of their job. And honestly, me personally, it doesn't hurt my anticipation of the show. If anything because we know all this now, it may end up making things more unpredictable.


thing is , I am not blaming him for releasing his news. but if you want to spoil an event people paid for , at least do a correct and well written report. his initial report was an nonsensical mess, then his explanations on the WOR was even more nonsensical to the point were he got everyone confused and nothing made sense. it's only after the second and third clarification that the story made sense. is that really how a professional report works? your first report, should be a piece that at least provides the infos in a vert well detailed and comprehensible way. 

then he went to twitter to defend them against any random twitter moron that what trashing them which looked very cringe. for me it's obvious he did the first report without any clear information. the thing is, he didn't clarify that, it was stated as a clear fact in the article, and it was messy.


with that said , I doubt they are writing their story according to what meltzer report. in fact he reported everything they were gonna do to solve the pac/hangman situation and they did exactly that, they still went with their plans and didn't change a bit. they are not dumb. they have long term plans and won't change it. even tho to be real I think they shouldn't give him too much infos about their storylines and script, just general infos, no detail.


----------



## Raye

So in Cody's interview it was confirmed that we'll see the World title belt on Saturday, and I think that's one of the things I'm looking forward to the most. Chris seemed in love with it, oh man, I can't wait.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

nsoifer said:


> Does anyone know on what days and on what network the weekly shows will be on?


It will be on TNT in the US. No idea about other countries. The rumor is a 2 hour show on Tuesdays but that isn't official yet.


----------



## patpat

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> It will be on TNT in the US. No idea about other countries. The rumor is a 2 hour show on Tuesdays but that isn't official yet.


Cody confirmed the two hours , and confirmed they will be touring. but he didn't say the day.


----------



## sim8

TD Stinger said:


> sim8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who spoils anything before it happens is a douche. I'm all for wanting to know more behind the scenes stuff but after it happens.
> 
> PWInsider saying so and so is backstage is not the same as telling us the winner of the main event of a big PPV. If PWInsider reports on Saturday Jon Moxley is backstage, i wouldnt mind that because that has me excited yet i wouldnt know where he would slot in. Battle royal, run in after the main event. It doesnt ruin the booking.
> 
> If AEW end up changing stuff just to be unpredictable then Meltzer is a bigger douche for making AEW feel compelled to change their long term booking. Meltzer has complained in the past about the lack of long term booking in WWE yet he may be the reason for AEW having to book on the fly.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing AEW should be worried about changing is the stuff surrounding PAC/Hangman. That's the reason they need to book on the fly.
> 
> I would hold AEW far more accountable than Meltzer if they change plans. If AEW believe they have a good long term story to tell, they should continue it and only change what they have to because of things like the PAC/Hangman situation.
> 
> Things are going to get spoiled. That's the age of wrestling we live in. But if you believe in your story and you execute your story, even if it's spoiled or somewhat spoiled by guys doing their job, it shouldn't matter.
Click to expand...

Seems pretty lousy he is making money off spoiling future storylines though. I get we live in a world where spoilers are inevitable and everyone wants the first scoop. Doesnt make it okay though. It's even more annoying because there was a way to report it without spoiling the Jericho vs Omega match

Ah well. It is what it is. Im still going to be up at 1 in the morning to be watching it live.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

That Cody interview had me smiling ear to ear


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Cody said he thinks this will be the best wrestling event ever and that it wouldn't be if they didn't have surprises.

I think Mox showing up is a safe bet at this point.


----------



## patpat

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Cody said he thinks this will be the best wrestling event ever and that it wouldn't be if they didn't have surprises.
> 
> I think Mox showing up is a safe bet at this point.


have people asked you about any wwe guy 
Cody : yeah cm punk, Randy Orton....
so according to Cody people havent massively asked about moxley......
cool story bro, the fact that he doesn't even comes close to mentioning his name is weird to me...but hey? who knows..lol


----------



## Erik.

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Cody said he thinks this will be the best wrestling event ever and that it wouldn't be if they didn't have surprises.
> 
> I think Mox showing up is a safe bet at this point.


Lets hope Cody's definition of a good surprise is the same as ours then.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

What would be the weirdest big surprise?

For me.... if Batista showed up

..... or Simon Miller &#55357;&#56883;


Edit: a wild Jomo appears in BTE


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> What would be the weirdest big surprise?
> 
> For me.... if Batista showed up
> 
> 
> Edit: a wild Jomo appears in BTE


GoD and Haku showing up and causing some havoc.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> GoD and Haku showing up and causing some havoc.


I would love that - would mean a NJPW relationship is on the cards


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I would love that - would mean a NJPW relationship is on the cards


Thats why it'd be weird to me. 

Tama Tonga hinted it on Twitter regarding being Page's opponent but I doubt NJPW and AEW would be in partnership without anyone truly knowing.

Would be one hell of a surprise though.

Bullet Club vs. The Elite :mark:


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

LifeInCattleClass said:


> What would be the weirdest big surprise?
> 
> For me.... if Batista showed up
> 
> ..... or Simon Miller ��
> 
> 
> Edit: a wild Jomo appears in BTE


Vince Russo showing up and booking himself vs Cody in a Brandi on a pole match.


----------



## bradatar

Punk has a snapchat up right now looking out the window of a plane which looks exactly like what Vegas looked like when I flew in...just saying.


----------



## Erik.

So, latest BTE:

- Do we reckon Page is going to issue an open challenge?
- We got more SUPER SMASH BROS. So maybe it's just VISA issues and they havent been officially signed yet.




bradatar said:


> Punk has a snapchat up right now looking out the window of a plane which looks exactly like what Vegas looked like when I flew in...just saying.


Or he's on his way to California for his UFC gig this Saturday?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

bradatar said:


> Punk has a snapchat up right now looking out the window of a plane which looks exactly like what Vegas looked like when I flew in...just saying.


I think Punk is just a master troll. Can't see him showing up until All In 2 but I could see them putting someone else under a mask and hitting a run-in GTS to tease him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

That’s like a 40min flight on Tony’s private?


----------



## rbl85

So they gave more tickets for DON


----------



## bradatar

Erik. said:


> So, latest BTE:
> 
> - Do we reckon Page is going to issue an open challenge?
> - We got more SUPER SMASH BROS. So maybe it's just VISA issues and they havent been officially signed yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or he's on his way to California for his UFC gig this Saturday?


Haha, dude I don't think Punk is coming back I just saw that on Reddit and figured I'd share. 

I haven't been to this thread since everyone yelled at me telling me I was wrong about it being 60 bucks for the show tomorrow lol.


----------



## Erik.

rbl85 said:


> So they gave more tickets for DON


Yeah, looks like the production is done so they've probably realised they can afford some more space and sell some more tickets.

Great stuff!


----------



## Chan Hung

Isuzu said:


> Reggie Dunlop said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just hype. Bluster and hyperbole to get as many potential viewers as excited for it as they can. In the end they have to be able to live up to it, and they know very well what the result will be if they don't. We'll certainly know in two days. Do you prefer they promote it with some wishy-washy 'Well, we're just going to be different, we don't know if you'll like it or not'?
> 
> 
> 
> If Stephanie Mcmahon made such a comment, I cant imagine the reaction from the "fans". I seriously doubtvanyobe here would rush to explain it away as is being done in this thread.
Click to expand...

There will always be haters on both sides and well they have to hype the show. Look the the greatest rumble..the name alone claims it is...is it?


----------



## jeffatron

bradatar said:


> Haha, dude I don't think Punk is coming back I just saw that on Reddit and figured I'd share.
> 
> I haven't been to this thread since everyone yelled at me telling me I was wrong about it being 60 bucks for the show tomorrow lol.


There's always some people reacting way over the top at anything they perceive as attacking "x" (in this case AEW). I wouldn't worry about it too much, the more the merrier in here brev!


----------



## Erik.

What if NJPW partnership IS the big surprise at DoN?

We're all thinking it's fucking Moxley or Punk and suddenly fucking Ibushi comes out and wins the Battle Royale :lol

I kid. 

But a partnership with NJPW shouldn't be ruled out, especially as it WOULD be a surprise. I am sure there is mutual respect all over.


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> Yeah, looks like the production is done so they've probably realised they can afford some more space and sell some more tickets.
> 
> Great stuff!


don't even try it's sold out. tried to get a ticket for my gf who is around the place these time, I couldn't get one because there is nothing left already........fuck 




also I can understand people hate Brandi, but can people drop the "she got the job cuz of her husband" narrative ? if you know what a brand officer is supposed to be ,and you look at what she studied at university and what diploma she has...it's pretty obvious why she got the job. I thought reddit was this wonderful and respectful place, apparently it doesn't apply to aew...


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> What if NJPW partnership IS the big surprise at DoN?
> 
> We're all thinking it's fucking Moxley or Punk and suddenly fucking Ibushi comes out and wins the Battle Royale :lol
> 
> I kid.
> 
> But a partnership with NJPW shouldn't be ruled out, especially as it WOULD be a surprise. I am sure there is mutual respect all over.


njpw would keep Kenny's profile on their page then lol. I don't think they will have any other partnership, or it will look like they rely on other promotions to put on a show. also mutual respect doesn't mean friendship, actually I wouldn't be surprised if they have a grudge against aew, in fact aew has pretty much killed their western expansion at this point.


----------



## Erik.

patpat said:


> don't even try it's sold out. tried to get a ticket for my gf who is around the place these time, I couldn't get one because there is nothing left already........fuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also I can understand people hate Brandi, but can people drop the "she got the job cuz of her husband" narrative ? if you know what a brand officer is supposed to be ,and you look at what she studied at university and what diploma she has...it's pretty obvious why she got the job. I thought reddit was this wonderful and respectful place, apparently it doesn't apply to aew...


They put new tickets up 3 hours ago and they sold out again within minutes!

:lol

Cannot wait for the fucking PYRO.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> What if NJPW partnership IS the big surprise at DoN?
> 
> We're all thinking it's fucking Moxley or Punk and suddenly fucking Ibushi comes out and wins the Battle Royale :lol
> 
> I kid.
> 
> But a partnership with NJPW shouldn't be ruled out, especially as it WOULD be a surprise. I am sure there is mutual respect all over.


If Ibushi comes out at 21, and wins - and faces Kenny at All In 2.... I would.... I would.....

like totally.... :sodone


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> They put new tickets up 3 hours ago and they sold out again within minutes!
> 
> :lol
> 
> Cannot wait for the fucking PYRO.


i was legitimately pissed! I went to the site right after their tweet and then I saw like 10 people with their stupid "yaaaay got a ticket"post on twitter and it was sold out....
it's like some people were there since two months waiting for this, fuck them


----------



## ripcitydisciple

sim8 said:


> Either company doing it is just hyperbole but fan reaction is because of the context. Two very different companies so the context would be different. AEW doing it is them playing into the 'change the universe' marketing. If WWE turns around and says if you dont enjoy our show then you dont enjoy pro wrestling in a period when ratings are down and there is negativity amongst the fan base would be tone deaf and insulting because it would seem as if WWE is trying to defend their product from the valid criticism.


Well said. To add to that, WWE is not_ wrestling_ it is _sports entertainment_, so if you don't like the product Cody and Co. are putting out at Double or Nothing, you are unlikely to like what they do on their t.v. shows/ppvs and may be more of a fan of sports entertainment(WWE) than you are of wrestling(AEW)

Nothing to get offended over in my opinion.


----------



## bradatar

patpat said:


> don't even try it's sold out. tried to get a ticket for my gf who is around the place these time, I couldn't get one because there is nothing left already........fuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also I can understand people hate Brandi, but can people drop the "she got the job cuz of her husband" narrative ? if you know what a brand officer is supposed to be ,and you look at what she studied at university and what diploma she has...it's pretty obvious why she got the job. I thought reddit was this wonderful and respectful place, apparently it doesn't apply to aew...


I love Reddit, but it has the worst people in the world on there.


----------



## Erik.

ripcitydisciple said:


> Well said. To add to that, WWE is not_ wrestling_ it is _sports entertainment_, so if you don't like the product Cody and Co. are putting out at Double or Nothing, you are unlikely to like what they do on their t.v. shows/ppvs and may be more of a fan of sports entertainment(WWE) than you are of wrestling(AEW)
> 
> Nothing to get offended over in my opinion.


To be fair, Cody has already said numerous times that AEW is Sports Entertainment.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Erik. said:


> To be fair, Cody has already said numerous times that AEW is Sports Entertainment.


I didn't know that. Thanks for the info. I thought they wanted to bring back _real wrestling?_ Don't know if calling AEW 'Sports Entertainment' is the right move, especially if want to separate yourself.


----------



## Erik.

ripcitydisciple said:


> I didn't know that. Thanks for the info. I thought they wanted to bring back _real wrestling?_ Don't know if calling AEW 'Sports Entertainment' is the right move, especially if want to separate yourself.


I think his concept of wrestling is sports entertainment. As he wants it to be sports-like but also provide entertainment to the audience.

I dont think his definition is the same as McMahons. 

Because Cody has already said AEW will have stories, characters etc.


----------



## Chrome

ripcitydisciple said:


> I didn't know that. Thanks for the info. I thought they wanted to bring back _real wrestling?_ Don't know if calling AEW 'Sports Entertainment' is the right move, especially if want to separate yourself.


They can easily be both. :draper2

I've never had a problem with the term "sports entertainment" myself, it's when you say you're sports entertainment and not pro wrestling is when I get annoyed.


----------



## patpat

but guys, wrestling IS entertainment just like any other sport in the world. it's all entertainment even the UFC. also Cody has been taught by vince so they share some things uncommon, for example Cody wanted to use the term championship instead of belt but everyone told him to fuck off :lol he really respects wwe he doesn't shit on everything they do. 
but yeah they have been presenting and describing their product like pure wrestling tho.


----------



## Beatles123

Fully said:


> I am getting a horribly growing feeling of arrogance amongst the top brass in AEW that isn't sitting well with me....Cody, Brandi and the Bucks especially. Yes, selling out an arena that size with no TV and the roster they have is incredible and something they should be proud of. Getting on TNT is a masterstroke. But if they are trying to pitch themselves as the underdog, taking on the "evil" WWE then they need to drop this arrogant approach. It will work will a certain core of fans, but even a committed wrestling fan like me, doesn't enjoy the "this will be the best show of the decade" "if you don't like this you don't like wrestling" comments that are coming out of the mouths of AEW chiefs!


It's their first PPV. They have to sell it. They're only being confident and if you're going to let that one thing bother you then maybe you need to re-think how bad WWE is by comparisson. 



Isuzu said:


> If Stephanie Mcmahon made such a comment, I cant imagine the reaction from the "fans". I seriously doubtvanyobe here would rush to explain it away as is being done in this thread.


Your sig is enough to tell me you have no intrest in doing anything but hoping they fail. Why are you here? Your critique isn't even constructive anymore, as narrowly as you got by with that excuse.


----------



## jeffatron

Erik. said:


> What if NJPW partnership IS the big surprise at DoN?
> 
> We're all thinking it's fucking Moxley or Punk and *suddenly fucking Ibushi* comes out and wins the Battle Royale :lol
> 
> I kid.
> 
> But a partnership with NJPW shouldn't be ruled out, especially as it WOULD be a surprise. I am sure there is mutual respect all over.


I would mark the fuck out lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

They can be pro-wrestling or sports entertainment

As long as they are ‘wrestling entertainment’ - i’ll be 100% fine

Ps> i’ve never heard cody say ‘sports entertainment’ - just alluded to ‘entertaining’


----------



## Beatles123

Guys

What if 21 is the YETT-AAAAAAY :mark


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> They can be pro-wrestling or sports entertainment
> 
> As long as they are ‘wrestling entertainment’ - i’ll be 100% fine
> 
> Ps> i’ve never heard cody say ‘sports entertainment’ - just alluded to ‘entertaining’


He said it in his latest interview with Chris Van Vliet.


----------



## JonLeduc

Punk is on his way to Coachella,California for a CFFC MMA event.

Master troller. Haha


----------



## Erik.

JonLeduc said:


> Punk is on his way to Coachella,California for a CFFC MMA event.
> 
> Master troller. Haha


What's that? An hour or two by Private Jet?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> He said it in his latest interview with Chris Van Vliet.


Oh, i watched that too - (great interview) - i thought he was more talking about entertainment in general - must’ve missed it when he said ‘sports entertainment’

My bad - although, i agree with you - i think his and vince’s definition will be markedly different


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> What's that? An hour or two by Private Jet?


50 min


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Erik. said:


> What's that? An hour or two by Private Jet?


About an hour according to Google, but DON main show starts at 8 and the MMA event starts at 10, so if he were to appear, he'd have to appear early on in the show to make it in time.


----------



## bradatar

Seems like everyone pro AEW has been relatively on the same side. I'm interested in hearing everyones opinions after the show and see if anyone turns on em'. I think the show is gonna be great. I just had my wife pre-order it at home. Will be checking in here Saturday night.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

MoxleyMoxx said:


> About an hour according to Google, but DON main show starts at 8 and the MMA event starts at 10, so if he were to appear, he'd have to appear early on in the show to make it in time.


Mmm... was about to google the times.... none of this seems impossible - especially if he is #21 in the battle royal

But, i don’t think its happening - i’m expecting something from left field


----------



## Erik.

MoxleyMoxx said:


> About an hour according to Google, but DON main show starts at 8 and the MMA event starts at 10, so if he were to appear, he'd have to appear early on in the show to make it in time.


Punk would be on the pre-show wouldn't he?

To come in at number 21, win and then leave.

I have no idea how all the American time zones work so I have no idea what time any of these events truly start in America, sorry :lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bradatar said:


> Seems like everyone pro AEW has been relatively on the same side. I'm interested in hearing everyones opinions after the show and see if anyone turns on em'. I think the show is gonna be great. I just had my wife pre-order it at home. Will be checking in here Saturday night.


Personally, for me - it is like going to a comedy show

You go, expecting to laugh - which can even make a standard show seem awesome

I’m going into this with a positive attitude - so, they’ll have to massively shit the bed for me not to be happy / content to some degree

I think most of us are in that frame of mind. But i guess the neggers will be out in full force as well

(who even understands that? Fukkit, its like people get joy from failure - very weird times we live in)


----------



## Beatles123

Punk is not the surprise im banking on (Though i'm I'm wrong i'll :mark .) My bet is Moxley.


----------



## Asuka842

Either him or Moxley would make the most buzz. Same with won of them vs. either Kenny or Jericho for the title for that matter. And it'd probably be the easiest thing to make up for losing Page vs. Pac on the show as well.


----------



## shandcraig

I kinda like being away from here for longer periods. I come back to a lot of hype on some new topic lol. So everyone still convinced Punk is coming ? I highly doubt it but i would not put it past AEW and Punk to make it happen. 

Everyone comes back to wrestling so im not convinced the guy is retired for good as he claims. 


Whens his next MMA fight ?

Imagine both Punk and Mox show up. Punk for the pre show and Mox vs adam. I would prefer that then saving punk for ALL IN, as this will hype up several month build to more matches for that event


----------



## rbl85

Honestly I would prefer Punk to appear at All In 2


----------



## shandcraig

rbl85 said:


> Honestly I would prefer Punk to appear at All In 2


Its kinda funny how convinced people are that hes returning. Who knows he could legit never want to wrestler again but you can guarantee 200 percent he was at least offered a big pay day


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> I kinda like being away from here for longer periods. I come back to a lot of hype on some new topic lol. So everyone still convinced Punk is coming ? I highly doubt it but i would not put it past AEW and Punk to make it happen.
> 
> Everyone comes back to wrestling so im not convinced the guy is retired for good as he claims.
> 
> 
> Whens his next MMA fight ?
> 
> Imagine both Punk and Mox show up. Punk for the pre show and Mox vs adam. I would prefer that then saving punk for ALL IN, as this will hype up several month build to more matches for that event


 On today's BTE, Page seems to be indicating that he's off DON....before flipping the bird at the camera :hmm


----------



## shandcraig

Beatles123 said:


> On today's BTE, Page seems to be indicating that he's off DON....before flipping the bird at the camera :hmm



theres zero chances they will just drop page off the card


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I said it a couple pages earlier - hangman is #21


----------



## patpat

moxley will be there 
meltzer basically said some vague shit like he is doing a movie but that doesn't say he can't come in to the show....most time when he does this it's something that will happen. he had the same vague statement bout the TNT thing. also Cody not even mentioning him in Chris' interview was weird 
also Chris aww the title! lol


----------



## patpat

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I said it a couple pages earlier - hangman is #21


page can't be the BIG surprise khan is talking about or Cody is talking about....sooo...and I don't see them putting him in the match for the first aew heavyweight championship either..


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

patpat said:


> page can't be the BIG surprise khan is talking about or Cody is talking about....sooo...and I don't see them putting him in the match for the first aew heavyweight championship either..


Mmmmm.... true

But i do see him inserting himself in the BR

He’ll be there in some form, for sure


----------



## MrThortan

Just finished the ITV Before the Bell video. Wow that is one of the best wrestling packages in my recent memories. Loved the tempo and tone. It presented the wrestler like they weren't cartoon characters but actual athletes that take their craft seriously. If they can translate this production value to the their wrestling events, DoN promises to be a heck of a show.


----------



## Beatles123

OH MY LORD! 










:ha THANKS FOR THE FREE PUBLICITY TOOL, VINNIE!


----------



## shandcraig

Theres no way they will scrap Adam in his match.He will have a replacement. Plus based off what they clearly have had planned for a while it makes no sense to have adam be 21. They did not just plan this yesterday. Its funny how everyones asking each other whos 21. 


The question is was the 21 person one of the big suprises .So maybe it makes it tricky on who adam should face . Either way they will fill all he gaps well im sure


----------



## Erik.

Adam Page vs. Jushin Liger please

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mordecay

Honestly the only people out there big enough to face Jericho/Omega for the title are Punk and Moxley, and Punk is 99% ruled out. The only other option is that they made a last minute parnership with NJPW and can get Okada, Naito, Ibushi or one of those guys, but honestly if they really have a big star scheduled to appear and win the battle royal it seems like a waste to have the battle royal in the pre-show, you could easily put the Best Friends match there instead.


----------



## shandcraig

i just don see adam dropping his match, He can easily still face someone and plus they have to fill that time


ALSO why was David in BTE, Maybe hes in the BR or facing Adam lol


----------



## Erik.

I just hope people aren't getting their hopes up to the point where the show would be a complete failure if they don't get what they want. Remember, Moxley and Punk are BOTH booked elsewhere on Saturday night so hopefully there's no complaints about AEW not going "All out" to sign them when they already had plans prior.

Again, it depends on who AEW feel is "Bigger" or a "Big name" as opposed to what fans think.

KENTA for example is a huge signing and Cody and the Bucks could quite easily sell him as a big signing and one of the best free agents on the market etc. whereas some fans will be like... errrm, Hideo Itami flopped down in NXT etc


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

Erik. said:


> Punk would be on the pre-show wouldn't he?
> 
> To come in at number 21, win and then leave.
> 
> I have no idea how all the American time zones work so I have no idea what time any of these events truly start in America, sorry :lol


Punk wouldn't be able to do it realistically.

If the battle royal ended at 8PM, that would give him90 minute to go to an airport, board a plane, go through another airport, get to the venue, get dressed, and get makeup to be online at around 9:30 (and that is assuming they don't have prelims)

He wouldn't be able to do that


----------



## shandcraig

I'm pretty hyped for the 6 women tag match. One match that has not got much attention


Do you all think they will have adam face someone else or they just make all the other matches longer ?


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Just ordered and cannot bloody wait for the show

If they are going to have a big debut my money would be on Moxley to appear for a staredown with Kenny to close the show 

Honestly though a big debut’s not essential - the show is about showcasing what they want the company to be moving forward and what type of product they are going to put out. Clear booking, good matches with clean finishes and they are onto a winner for me - roster is already building up nicely


----------



## shandcraig

I agree i dont actually care if anyone shows,Its just the company has implied surprises which implies suprise appearance. The brand itself and the matches alone are good enough. But its clear they will show case much more 

So since they said these things it makes us assume this and that is going to happen. So we on the guessing game rampage here lol


I just wanna see that belt so i can get naked with it in my bed


----------



## Beatles123

@MarkyWhipreck ; Get in here and imagine Cole in this company bro :delrio


----------



## shandcraig

So is JR announcing too ? or just back stage talent relations like role. I still wanna know what mr conrad is going to do,I assume back stage announcer and information announcer.


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> So is JR announcing too ? or just back stage talent relations like role. I still wanna know what mr conrad is going to do,I assume back stage announcer and information announcer.


in AEW: Before The Bell Jr is seen rehearsing with Excalibur :lenny


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Erik. said:


> I think his concept of wrestling is sports entertainment. As he wants it to be sports-like but also provide entertainment to the audience.
> 
> I dont think his definition is the same as McMahons.
> 
> Because Cody has already said AEW will have stories, characters etc.


Okay. Gotcha. So you post doesn't fall apart and still shows my point then. Good.


----------



## Vic

Chrome said:


> They can easily be both. :draper2
> 
> I've never had a problem with the term "sports entertainment" myself, it's when you say you're sports entertainment and not pro wrestling is when I get annoyed.


Can we ban @Isuzu & @headstar from the thread (and eventual section) pretty sure enough people have caught on to the trolling at this point.


----------



## Stadhart02

I am probably the only person who still pays for ppvs to watch on their tv but really looking forward to avoiding the spoilers for a week and watching the whole thing in full the weekend after

I love the free market where the big company becomes shit so someone else takes its place...lets just hope they deliever


----------



## roadkill_

AEW adverts on prime time ITV-1 tonight. Jim Ross narrating the adverts. Footage from All In used.


----------



## bradatar

Wildly excited as someone who hasn’t ever gotten into another promotion since WCW. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umagamanc

At Double or Nothing, there are bound to be surprises. I've seen some reasonably big names swirling around: Moxley, Punk. Is there anybody else who could possibly have signed recently that we don't know about, who are being kept secret? I'm not thinking merely of main eventers; I'm thinking of competitors lower down the card and women.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Mordecay said:


> *Honestly the only people out there big enough to face Jericho/Omega for the title are Punk and Moxley*, and Punk is 99% ruled out. The only other option is that they made a last minute parnership with NJPW and can get Okada, Naito, Ibushi or one of those guys, but honestly if they really have a big star scheduled to appear and win the battle royal it seems like a waste to have the battle royal in the pre-show, you could easily put the Best Friends match there instead.


Unless...










"BAH GAWD Hollywood Hogan is back to finish what he started!"


----------



## Patrick Sledge

i'd be really surprised to see Punk there. Dude seems like he wants nothing to do with wrestling anymore at all. If he is going to be there, it's being kept as quiet as I've ever seen.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I’ve been thinking about something, which is a testament to these guys’ storytelling ability - and why I am not worried one bit about the entertainment factor

Think about the poolside press party - where they revealed Kenny

There they also revealed Sammy G - and I could not be more underwhelmed. Who was this kid and why should I care.

Couple months later, couple BTE and RtDoN - and I actually want to see Sammy G’s match. Not only that, but I am SURE the MJF ‘salt of the earth’ stuff is leading to a match with Sammy ‘he’s friendly, but a everybody hates him’ 

6 months ago, I had no idea who these people were - and here I am, excited for a Sammy G match... and for MJF.... really now


----------



## roadkill_

umagamanc said:


> At Double or Nothing, there are bound to be surprises. I've seen some reasonably big names swirling around: Moxley, Punk. Is there anybody else who could possibly have signed recently that we don't know about, who are being kept secret? I'm not thinking merely of main eventers; I'm thinking of competitors lower down the card and women.


----------



## sim8

Anybody going Starrcast tonight? Would love to hear how the atmosphere is on the first night


----------



## Erik.

DMD Mofomagic said:


> Punk wouldn't be able to do it realistically.
> 
> If the battle royal ended at 8PM, that would give him90 minute to go to an airport, board a plane, go through another airport, get to the venue, get dressed, and get makeup to be online at around 9:30 (and that is assuming they don't have prelims)
> 
> He wouldn't be able to do that


I know a guy with a private jet.


----------



## Alright_Mate

roadkill_ said:


>


:no


----------



## Asuka842

Maybe Liger or Muta, or some major NJPW guy? Or perhaps Johnny Mundo/Impact/Too many last names even?


----------



## epfou1

TD Stinger said:


> Even though he's flying under the radar right now because his match got cancelled and even though his ankle was destroyed by PAC, I suppose it's not out of the realm of possibility Hangman enters the BR and wins it. Especially if you connect the dots and realize that PAC/Hangman was going to be the other top contender match.
> 
> And if Hangman wins, I could see either Jericho or Omega winning their match. But if it's someone like Mox, then Kenny has to win the main event. You can't have your first AEW Title match be between 2 guys who are more known for their time in WWE than anything else.
> 
> But hell, for all we know a guy like MJF or Janela could win that BR. It's a risk, but it's possible. In a weird way I'm kind of glad PAC/Hangman is off the card because it makes the Casino Battle Royale must watch.


I want Moxley winning battle royale, and Hangman come out immediately and challenge him to a match at PPV because his original match was cancelled - good for last minute ppv buys for those wwe casuals hoping to see Moxley/Ambrose.

Then the ppv match to be great but end in a no contest as Pac comes out with a chair and beats both of them. Keeps both guys strong and sets either of them up to feud with Pac. 
I feel Hangman v Pac feud isnt done.


----------



## Chrome

Vic said:


> Can we ban @Isuzu & @headstar from the thread (and eventual section) pretty sure enough people have caught on to the trolling at this point.


Done.

I also doubt Punk will be showing up at DON. Honestly, if he does come to AEW at some point, All In 2 would be the better place imo, since it's in Chicago. He'd get a GOAT pop there. I think the surprise entrant ends up being Moxley, since he's from Vegas, but someone said he was booked for something else that day, so we'll see.


----------



## rbl85

Chrome said:


> Done.
> 
> I also doubt Punk will be showing up at DON. Honestly, if he does come to AEW at some point, All In 2 would be the better place imo, since it's in Chicago. He'd get a GOAT pop there. I think the surprise entrant ends up being Moxley, since he's from Vegas, but someone said he was booked for something else that day, so we'll see.


Moxley is shooting a movie


----------



## patpat

Chrome said:


> Done.
> 
> I also doubt Punk will be showing up at DON. Honestly, if he does come to AEW at some point, All In 2 would be the better place imo, since it's in Chicago. He'd get a GOAT pop there. I think the surprise entrant ends up being Moxley, since he's from Vegas, but someone said he was booked for something else that day, so we'll see.


meltzer said despite the movie, nothing can prevent him from going to the event. 
it's logical since they aren't filming movies 24/24 , however, I am going on this show with an empty mind to just enjoy it and not expecting x or y to appear. 



also avoid any kind of live chat, the wwe chills are out in full force, under the instagram post of aew showing the evolution of the set.....it's surreal


----------



## Vic

Chrome said:


> Done..


Thank you good sir :drose also agree about Punk coming in at All In 2 making more sense.


----------



## Erik.

Asuka842 said:


> Maybe Liger or Muta, or some major NJPW guy? Or perhaps Johnny Mundo/Impact/Too many last names even?


Johnny Mundo was in the latest BTE.... 

Would love Liger involved.


----------



## Chrome

To be fair, he can wrap up filming the movie earlier in the day, fly out to Vegas, compete (and win, he ain't losing if he's in it lol) in the CBR, and then finish his movie in the following weeks. AEW wouldn't really need him again until All In 2, as FF & FotF are both basically glorified house shows. He should easily be done with the movie by then.


----------



## bradatar

I don’t wanna be negative but I have a feeling Page is gonna go over Billy Gunn or DDP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patpat

bradatar said:


> I don’t wanna be negative but I have a feeling Page is gonna go over Billy Gunn or DDP
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I doubt that's their "better match"


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

bradatar said:


> I don’t wanna be negative but I have a feeling Page is gonna go over Billy Gunn or DDP
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd legit mark for DDP. One of my all time favs and I bet he can still go given he does yoga every fucking day.

If it is him I just hope they use his Nirvana theme from WCW.


----------



## Chrome

Watching Cody's interview with Chris Van Vliet now, it's crazy to think he was released from WWE around this time 3 years ago. Who knew how far he'd come in those 3 years.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Chrome said:


> Watching Cody's interview with Chris Van Vliet now, it's crazy to think he was released from WWE around this time 3 years ago. Who knew how far he'd come in those 3 years.


I remember when Cody first started out in Legacy and most people said Ted Jr would be the breakout star because he had a better "look" :lol

Now Cody is responsible for making Vince and the other carnies over there sweat for the first time in 19 years. The way AEW came together and landed a TV deal with Turner is the most shocking thing I've seen in nearly 30 years of watching wrestling.


----------



## roblewis87

Im watching AEW on ITV4 right now.


----------



## Y.2.J

48 more hours friends!

I can't believe we're here....the presser in January seems like it was years away but here we are ready for the first AEW event. :mark

Cody Rhodes saying there will be big pyro at DON...music to my fucking ears. :banderas

Just watched the latest BTE...and man MJF is hitting hype levels for me. He legit makes me lol every time. Love him.


----------



## Boldgerg

Get fucking excited now.


----------



## Beatles123

To think when Cody joined the Bullet Club people said he was riding their coat tails. Now here we are years later and he's the brains behind the entire All in/AEW venture! roud

THANK YOU CODY!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung

A video on the tron of either Moxley or even Punk would be epic. That's if Moxley can't show. Also am I the only one really wanting to buy "Double or Nothing", but...waiting first for the pre show "Buy In" to make the final decision? I'm 99 percent sure tho I'm buying this ppv. The last time I think I bought a ppv was with Pacquiao vs Mayweather


----------



## patpat

roblewis87 said:


> Im watching AEW on ITV4 right now.


 what's happening?


----------



## Boldgerg

patpat said:


> roblewis87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im watching AEW on ITV4 right now.
> 
> 
> 
> what's happening?
Click to expand...

Documentary.


----------



## Beatles123

Boldgerg said:


> Documentary.


is it different than the other one?


----------



## Boldgerg

Beatles123 said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Documentary.
> 
> 
> 
> is it different than the other one?
Click to expand...

Same ITV one that's on YouTube.


----------



## Beatles123

Boldgerg said:


> Same ITV one that's on YouTube.


ah, enjoy! :lenny


----------



## bradatar

I’ve literally watched nothing of BTE or anything and I wanna binge tomorrow night can anyone recommend what to watch? Keep in mind I’m not a workrate guy at all so good matches aren’t my thing. Just want good storytelling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southshield

bradatar said:


> I’ve literally watched nothing of BTE or anything and I wanna binge tomorrow night can anyone recommend what to watch? Keep in mind I’m not a workrate guy at all so good matches aren’t my thing. Just want good storytelling.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would watch the Road to series here

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAxp3mUefk8cVEoHzO_fFXA/videos

those are more serious and I think a better representative of what AEW will look like.

BTE's are really good but they act more as supplmentals and comic relief and I would start at episode #135 for those here

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2V6TA0OqHr9BojcHz9az-w/videos


----------



## Jazminator

bradatar said:


> I’ve literally watched nothing of BTE or anything and I wanna binge tomorrow night can anyone recommend what to watch? Keep in mind I’m not a workrate guy at all so good matches aren’t my thing. Just want good storytelling.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BTE doesn't really have matches. It's more humorous skit-oriented stuff mixed with real-life behind-the-scenes moments of what the life of a pro wrestler is like. I find BTE to be tremendously entertaining. 

I'd start with BTE Episode 90 or somewhere around there. It leads to the announcement of AEW. Good stuff.


----------



## birthday_massacre

So much good info from Cody, he was super open and honest. He seems to get it


----------



## Beatles123

southshield said:


> I would watch the Road to series here
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAxp3mUefk8cVEoHzO_fFXA/videos
> 
> those are more serious and I think a better representative of what AEW will look like.
> 
> BTE's are really good but they act more as supplmentals and comic relief and I would start at episode #135 for those here
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2V6TA0OqHr9BojcHz9az-w/videos





Jazminator said:


> BTE doesn't really have matches. It's more humorous skit-oriented stuff mixed with real-life behind-the-scenes moments of what the life of a pro wrestler is like. I find BTE to be tremendously entertaining.
> 
> I'd start with BTE Episode 90 or somewhere around there. It leads to the announcement of AEW. Good stuff.


 BTE does do stories though, its how they built Hangman vs Joey


----------



## bradatar

Thanks guys hoping this will be good. We live in Tampa and are locked in going to Mania right now but maybe my mind can be swung. Prob doing the next Jericho cruise if I can convince her to get on a damn cruise ship. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beatles123

bradatar said:


> Thanks guys hoping this will be good. We live in Tampa and are locked in going to Mania right now but maybe my mind can be swung. Prob doing the next Jericho cruise if I can convince her to get on a damn cruise ship.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here man, watch this one:






This was when Marty came into the BC with a recap of the months worth of story they did leading up to it. It shows how they think long term!


----------



## RiverFenix

BTE is mostly silly shit that shouldn't be canon and I'd have wished Khan killed as part of the AEW contracts. Cutler's acting was atrocious in the latest one.


----------



## rbl85

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> BTE is mostly silly shit that shouldn't be canon and I'd have wished Khan killed as part of the AEW contracts. Cutler's acting was atrocious in the latest one.


Well no BTE = no AEW so….


----------



## Chrome

Someone on another forum I frequent said they're showing AEW commercials tonight during the Bucks/Raptors game. Has anyone seen them?


----------



## Beatles123

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> BTE is mostly silly shit that shouldn't be canon and I'd have wished Khan killed as part of the AEW contracts. Cutler's acting was atrocious in the latest one.


:flair What the hell man?



Chrome said:


> Someone on another forum I frequent said they're showing AEW commercials tonight during the Bucks/Raptors game. Has anyone seen them?


:wow

WHAT? :delrio


----------



## NXT Only

Chrome said:


> Someone on another forum I frequent said they're showing AEW commercials tonight during the Bucks/Raptors game. Has anyone seen them?


I walk away during commercials. 2nd half just started so I’ll keep an eye out.


----------



## NXT Only

I think Brandi is right in that if you don’t like this show you’re not a wrestling fan. I think they’re gonna pull all the stops to blow the roof off MGM and give the fans everything they’ve been asking for.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Beatles123 said:


> BTE does do stories though, its how they built Hangman vs Joey


That stuff was pretty meh though. It didn't seem like something to take serious by any means. And I doubt that's how they'd do their actual show...at least I hope they don't .


----------



## yeahbaby!

I'd be surprised if this lives up to expectations. It seems so many fans are creaming themselves already thinking every WWE wrestler they love is going to jump ship it's going to be real competition.

Maybe it will get there, but people have gone so overboard with how fucking awesome it's going to be before they've even had one show - expectations likely aren't going to be hit after just one show.

For all we know it could be like the first episode of ECW/WWE.


----------



## NXT Only

Just seen them show an ad for DoN. 

Not during commercial but during free throws


----------



## TD Stinger

The TNT promotion has begun. Just saw a little advertisement during a Free Throw during the Buck vs. Raptors game going on right now. Mentioned Omega vs. Jericho as the main event.

Sad they didn't mention The Young Bucks. I mean c'mon now, The Young Bucks during a Bucks game. Writes itself, lol.


----------



## Donnie

Basketball and Wrestling back together again :flair


----------



## RiverFenix

rbl85 said:


> Well no BTE = no AEW so….


While certainly true, I think Bucks needs to "grow up" from BTE. Zany youtube show was fun and games to hustle your indie worth, but now they're EVP's and work for AEW.


----------



## Britz94xD

Please bring back Hollywood Hogan and Voodoo Child just for one night.

I want to see the limo pull up, them walking through backstage and down to the ring while hogan is air guitaring and smoking a cigar. Except instead of the NWO it's Cody, Kenny and the Young Bucks. Tony Khan can tag along like Bischoff.


----------



## Chrome

Marv Albert hyping up AEW DON. :banderas


----------



## NXT Only

TD Stinger said:


> The TNT promotion has begun. Just saw a little advertisement during a Free Throw during the Buck vs. Raptors game going on right now. Mentioned Omega vs. Jericho as the main event.
> 
> Sad they didn't mention The Young Bucks. I mean c'mon now, The Young Bucks during a Bucks game. Writes itself, lol.


They did mention the Young Bucks


----------



## TD Stinger

NXT Only said:


> They did mention the Young Bucks


Shit, must have missed that part. I only heard about Omega and Jericho.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme

chris jeriko :laugh:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131746641176813568


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

That’s huge that NBA has promoted them, wow


----------



## Beatles123

Stinger Fan said:


> That stuff was pretty meh though. It didn't seem like something to take serious by any means. And I doubt that's how they'd do their actual show...at least I hope they don't .


That was just one comedy angle though. they've done serious stories too. (Though their comedy is gold



yeahbaby! said:


> I'd be surprised if this lives up to expectations. It seems so many fans are creaming themselves already thinking every WWE wrestler they love is going to jump ship it's going to be real competition.
> 
> Maybe it will get there, but people have gone so overboard with how fucking awesome it's going to be before they've even had one show - expectations likely aren't going to be hit after just one show.
> 
> For all we know it could be like the first episode of ECW/WWE.


I have been adamant that people need to be patient. Most of us in this thread aren't simply pining for our favorites though. We have a consensus that some are likely and some aren't.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> While certainly true, I think Bucks needs to "grow up" from BTE. Zany youtube show was fun and games to hustle your indie worth, but now they're EVP's and work for AEW.


So? Who's to say they cant do both? They GOT HERE by being who they are and having fun. Don't mess with what works. BTE is great if you can allow yourself to roll with it.

__

FUCK they botched Jericho's name. :fuck 

Another embarrassing slip. Its a minor nitpick but I hate that shit man.


----------



## InexorableJourney

I hope if Joey Ryan returns they start his intro with a dong.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I hope they don't overproduce the TV show. Wrestling benefits from the 'less is more' approach. No need for LED screens on the turnbuckles or shoes.

Save some cash + make the aura of the arena 'cool' and not 'look at us' at the same time. win win.


----------



## Y.2.J

PushCrymeTyme said:


>


:banderas roud


----------



## RKing85

that was so surreal to see that ad read on the NBA broadcast.

Go Raptors!!! Huge W tonight.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

I really hope New Japan ditches ROH for AEW. I just watched the G1 MSG battle royal, and holy shit did ROH have nothing to offer.


----------



## HankHill_85

I was gonna ask if FITE TV was a reputable source for watching pay-per-views, meaning does it have buffering/connecting problems like other live streaming sites (Bleacher Report Live, for instance), but luckily, I just looked up Double or Nothing in my satellite guide, and Bell has it listed up here in Canada for the same price FITE is asking. May as well watch it on my big TV in crystal clear HD, and I can record it at the same time and have a copy in my DVR, lol.


----------



## V-Trigger

Cody and the Bucks buried the 24/7 title on the Starrcast panel LMAO.

Cody also said that he made a mistake and has 22 people booked for the Battle Royale. They mentioned that they're open to work with PAC and that they're pretty close with him.


----------



## shandcraig

HankHill_85 said:


> I was gonna ask if FITE TV was a reputable source for watching pay-per-views, meaning does it have buffering/connecting problems like other live streaming sites (Bleacher Report Live, for instance), but luckily, I just looked up Double or Nothing in my satellite guide, and Bell has it listed up here in Canada for the same price FITE is asking. May as well watch it on my big TV in crystal clear HD, and I can record it at the same time and have a copy in my DVR, lol.


LOL so its cheaper everywhere except for American ppv providers and bleacher live .


----------



## Beatles123

V-Trigger said:


> Cody and the Bucks buried the 24/7 title on the Starrcast panel LMAO.


Is it uploaded yet? :ha


----------



## V-Trigger

Beatles123 said:


> Is it uploaded yet? :ha


I watched it on the Fite streaming (I ordered Starrcast). They felt bad for Foley and Nick responded to a fan that asked about the championships with a:

"We are not doing what WWE is going with that atrocious title".



shandcraig said:


> LOL so its cheaper everywhere except for American ppv providers and bleacher live .


DoN was 19$ here in Spain.


----------



## Vic

Apparently they confirmed AEW’s TV deal is with ITV for the UK at Starrcast.


----------



## V-Trigger

There you go: Follow the thread if you want to read what they said.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131768511515095040


----------



## Chan Hung

PushCrymeTyme said:


> chris jeriko <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/WrestlingForum_2014RED/smilies/tango_face_smile_big.png" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131746641176813568


That's huge..good for AEW!!!


----------



## Sugnid

Looking forward to the AEW plugs on Coronation Street, X Factor and I'm a Celeb.

ITV FTW.


----------



## patpat

The entrance stage has very....typical look. Wow <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> and YES it's not overdone with 100000 led screens , I am happy! <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


Ok so reddit took that cody Rhodes quote about nepotism out of context , ignore the fact that the dude is OBVIOUSLY joking and freak about it. I cant wait for our own section, this place is full of idiots, I cant stand it anymore :lol people literally just read the tweet without trying to find any form of context and start creating their own universe around it :lol this is so fucking stupid!


----------



## Donnie

It's not the Legion Hall, but it'll do


----------



## Rookie of the Year

So I'm getting caught up in the hype here. I'm a dyed in the wool WWE guy, but WWE have done a stunning job of losing my interest these last couple of months- between the never-ending Superstar Shake-Up, The Wildcard Rule, the 24/7 Title... obviously I didn't hate the MITB ending as much as some people, but still, the time is right for AEW to strike.

I haven't really followed the US indy scene, so a lot of these guys on the roster are new to me. I guess I'd be what you would call a casual NJPW fan, and I watched the first season of Lucha Underground. So in trying to catch up on AEW, I've watched some Being The Elite and most of the "Road To Double Or Nothing" episodes on YouTube.

Today's viewing was the Tony Khan interview with Jack Whitehall, and the Cody interview with Chris Van Vliet. They were both terrific watches. Firstly, Tony Khan seems like a massive fan- to the point that if he wasn't such a busy businessman, him having a WF account would not surprise me. He seems truly passionate and echoes many of the sentiments I see here about loving wrestling, but not being as into what WWE are doing today. And Cody comes across really confident in all this. It's a massive undertaking, but he's so sure of himself, and his philosophies on wins and losses, and faces and heels are great. Also a fantastic bit where he buries the overly corporate structure of WWE- he tries to be diplomatic, but there's a moment where he completely drops the facade to blast some George guy- "he comes to two shows a year, shakes your hand, and has never taken a bump in his life. Yet he makes millions more than us." Also goes into how the corporate types fly first class while a guy like Cesaro heads to the back of the plane.

It's almost time! Next on the viewing list- Jericho vs. Omega from WK12 (seen it, just want to re-watch) and the Bucks vs. Lucha Bros from Mexico. Might also watch Goldust vs. Stardust to torture myself. Any other recommendations are welcome also.


----------



## Miss Sally

AEW promos appearing during the NBA playoffs and other shows? Sweet!

People forget how big TNT is. I knew I had seen an AEW commercial a few months back, knew I wasn't crazy!


----------



## patpat

Miss Sally said:


> AEW promos appearing during the NBA playoffs and other shows? Sweet!
> 
> People forget how big TNT is. I knew I had seen an AEW commercial a few months back, knew I wasn't crazy!


 there was also an advertising during the commercial 
But dont get ahead, it's just the new version of TNA , right? :lol 
The pure hatred of some people makes this so much funnier.


----------



## Raye

Donnie said:


> It's not the Legion Hall, but it'll do


I'm really glad they didn't go the generic huge titantron and simply entrance route. The tunnels seem very TNA-esque LOL, I wonder how much more they'll add to it.


----------



## patpat

I an glad they dumped the idea of huge screen , it's a big turn off for me and just reminds me of wwe.lol

Also some folks are explaining me that aew being advertised on a NBA game is worthless and useless, you know guys all in was great and all. But the fact that this is an actual company and all the salt generated makes me actually be fucking happy , never seen so much saltiness:lol


----------



## Erik.

That chandelier.

:banderas


----------



## TD Stinger

Maybe it’s just an optical illusion or maybe the ring will move but the ramp looks a bit short.

But I love the NJPW/Impact double tunnel entrance.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Rookie of the Year said:


> So I'm getting caught up in the hype here. I'm a dyed in the wool WWE guy, but WWE have done a stunning job of losing my interest these last couple of months- between the never-ending Superstar Shake-Up, The Wildcard Rule, the 24/7 Title... obviously I didn't hate the MITB ending as much as some people, but still, the time is right for AEW to strike.
> 
> I haven't really followed the US indy scene, so a lot of these guys on the roster are new to me. I guess I'd be what you would call a casual NJPW fan, and I watched the first season of Lucha Underground. So in trying to catch up on AEW, I've watched some Being The Elite and most of the "Road To Double Or Nothing" episodes on YouTube.
> 
> Today's viewing was the Tony Khan interview with Jack Whitehall, and the Cody interview with Chris Van Vliet. They were both terrific watches. Firstly, Tony Khan seems like a massive fan- to the point that if he wasn't such a busy businessman, him having a WF account would not surprise me. He seems truly passionate and echoes many of the sentiments I see here about loving wrestling, but not being as into what WWE are doing today. And Cody comes across really confident in all this. It's a massive undertaking, but he's so sure of himself, and his philosophies on wins and losses, and faces and heels are great. Also a fantastic bit where he buries the overly corporate structure of WWE- he tries to be diplomatic, but there's a moment where he completely drops the facade to blast some George guy- "he comes to two shows a year, shakes your hand, and has never taken a bump in his life. Yet he makes millions more than us." Also goes into how the corporate types fly first class while a guy like Cesaro heads to the back of the plane.
> 
> It's almost time! Next on the viewing list- Jericho vs. Omega from WK12 (seen it, just want to re-watch) and the Bucks vs. Lucha Bros from Mexico. Might also watch Goldust vs. Stardust to torture myself. Any other recommendations are welcome also.


Welcome welcome :lenny :lenny


----------



## Erik.

I assume heels and faces come out of separate tunnels.


----------



## patpat

Cody is hilarious! #starcast 
They are so cool tho


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> I assume heels and faces come out of separate tunnels.


 Kenny will try to blow it off with his entrance , I am sure he will require an entrance where he can come out of BOTH tunnels before people explain him it's not possible :lol


----------



## Rookie of the Year

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Welcome welcome :lenny :lenny


Thank you sir 

The more things I read and watch about AEW, the more optimistic I am. Are they going to put WWE out of business? I don't think so. You don't fuck with Disney. But as Jericho said the other day, Disney's great, but so are Tarentino films. They both exist and flourish independent of each other.

As long as AEW presents pro wrestling their way, they've got the talent, passion and resources to be successful. I think one of the biggest things that prevented TNA/Impact from being the proper successor to WCW was that it was more concerned with being like WWE instead of sticking to its own style.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Rookie of the Year said:


> Thank you sir
> 
> The more things I read and watch about AEW, the more optimistic I am. Are they going to put WWE out of business? I don't think so. You don't fuck with Disney. But as Jericho said the other day, Disney's great, but so are Tarentino films. They both exist and flourish independent of each other.
> 
> As long as AEW presents pro wrestling their way, they've got the talent, passion and resources to be successful. I think one of the biggest things that prevented TNA/Impact from being the proper successor to WCW was that it was more concerned with being like WWE instead of sticking to its own style.


I can’t think of anybody that would logically want them to put WWE out of business, even if they could - because all those wrestlers will just need somewhere to work again - and they’ll end up in AEW and it will be the same issue

Nope - these guys are the alternative - and for some (like me), they are now the first choice.

And there is no issues with that.... i read both DC, Marvel and Image comics


----------



## Donnie

Sugnid said:


> http://www.prowrestlingsheet.com/elite-trademark-filings-new-company/#.W_UGyej7QdV
> 
> Looking at the trademark filings, this does seem to have some legs to it.


How does it feel to be the one who made this thread 48hrs out from AEW's first PPV?


----------



## FaceTime Heel

V-Trigger said:


> Cody and the Bucks buried the 24/7 title on the Starrcast panel LMAO.
> 
> Cody also said that he made a mistake and has 22 people booked for the Battle Royale.* They mentioned that they're open to work with PAC and that they're pretty close with him.*


I hope they make amends and things work out. I was really looking forward to seeing that bloody bastard in AEW


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Erik. said:


> That chandelier.
> 
> :banderas


you know Janela is somewhere out there looking at that chandelier like


----------



## TD Stinger

MoxleyMoxx said:


> you know Janela is somewhere out there looking at that chandelier like


Well either Janela's gonna swing from it or Angelico's gonna jump off of it as he has Jeff Hardy syndrome.

Aka, must jump off of really high things.


----------



## Sugnid

Donnie said:


> How does it feel to be the one who made this thread 48hrs out from AEW's first PPV?


Haha! Well I guess it did have legs!

The thought of there being another wrestling company with financial backing superior to that of Vince/WWE was a dream to everyone 6 months ago, and to be honest, there was more chance of the rumour being squashed and the thread fade into the WF abyss...

So for it actually to come to fruition and having been on the AEW train right from the beginning, being a day away from AEW's first PPV is very fucking cool.

And may Double or Nothing be the first of many AEW PPV's we can all talk about.

Now about that sub section.....


----------



## Stinger Fan

Beatles123 said:


> That was just one comedy angle though. they've done serious stories too. (Though their comedy is gold


Sure , but I wasn't a fan of it. I also don't really like Janela if I'm being honest. I'd skip his skits on BTE, they were not entertaining at all to me.


----------



## Jonhern

at the airport on my way to Vegas. Trying to keep my expectations at realistic levels but hard to do, very excited for this event.


----------



## Sugnid

Jonhern said:


> at the airport on my way to Vegas. Trying to keep my expectations at realistic levels but hard to do, very excited for this event.


Get excited! When have you ever heard a new promotions first event, on PPV, drawing 12,000 fans?


----------



## sim8

Sugnid said:


> Jonhern said:
> 
> 
> 
> at the airport on my way to Vegas. Trying to keep my expectations at realistic levels but hard to do, very excited for this event.
> 
> 
> 
> Get excited! When have you ever heard a new promotions first event, on PPV, drawing 12,000 fans?
Click to expand...

They opened up more tickets this week which sold out pretty much immediately so they drew even more than 12,000!


----------



## Erik.

Jonhern said:


> at the airport on my way to Vegas. Trying to keep my expectations at realistic levels but hard to do, very excited for this event.


Enjoy it buddy!


----------



## umagamanc

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I can’t think of anybody that would logically want them to put WWE out of business, even if they could - because all those wrestlers will just need somewhere to work again - and they’ll end up in AEW and it will be the same issue
> 
> Nope - these guys are the alternative - and for some (like me), they are now the first choice.
> 
> And there is no issues with that.... i read both DC, Marvel and Image comics


Exactly. AEW's objective shouldn't be to put WWE out of business; rather, they should aim to provide an entertaining alternative product. That's what the wrestling industry has suffered from in the past two decades since WCW was purchased. There has been no viable competition to WWE, so they have held a monopoly. When there is a monopoly, that industry usually suffers; the competition which drives businesses to outdo each other and provide the best products possible has depleted. It's basic free market principles. WWE have become complacent, comfortable. Now, AEW and WWE can compete with one another, so the whole industry and the audience can benefit.

(That's not to denigrate other smaller promotions who may have been providing an interesting product, yet they haven't had the financial backing to transform the industry).


----------



## patpat

Stinger Fan said:


> Beatles123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was just one comedy angle though. they've done serious stories too. (Though their comedy is gold
> 
> 
> 
> Sure , but I wasn't a fan of it. I also don't really like Janela if I'm being honest. I'd skip his skits on BTE, they were not entertaining at all to me.
Click to expand...

 if I can appease you Tony khan said what you see on BTE wont ever be on your TV screen. 
In fact I think ( that's me ) it will be more road to double or nothing oriented.

Also am I the only one sad at the reaction of a big part of the community? A lot of people hate it without even watching or trying to read what the guys doing it have to say..... it's very sad. 
Cant wait for omega's rose to the top, knowing him it takes only one night for him to prove with his charisma alone he is on another level. Also I love cornette but I am watching a video where he absolutely hate! The kid just because he did some silly stuffs in the past like wrestling a doll in DDT and fighting that 9 years old in a random dark indy show for the fun. Holy shit it happened like 7 years ago, why work he let go of that shit? And he says people like Kenny should be banned from wrestling? And after listening his review he dowant find omega convincing in the omega/Jericho ( which is obviously his bias because he was spectacular) 
I love Jim and his perception of the business, but he is kinda out of touch with some part. That's why this business needed a young fucking blood with Tony khan and cody. The old guys just wont be able to do it.


----------



## Donnie

Sugnid said:


> Haha! Well I guess it did have legs!
> 
> The thought of there being another wrestling company with financial backing superior to that of Vince/WWE was a dream to everyone 6 months ago, and to be honest, there was more chance of the rumour being squashed and the thread fade into the WF abyss...
> 
> So for it actually to come to fruition and having been on the AEW train right from the beginning, being a day away from AEW's first PPV is very fucking cool.
> 
> And may Double or Nothing be the first of many AEW PPV's we can all talk about.
> 
> Now about that sub section.....


Yeah, this has been a wild fever dream come to life. I was one of the people who thought it was just some BTE angle, but maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan am I happy it's real. 

DoN is going to be something special.


----------



## Erik.

I am just excited for PYRO.

Indoor pyro too so we'll get that cool fucking smokey atmosphere. 

RIP lungs.


----------



## zrc

I'd go "all in" for Angelico.


----------



## zkorejo

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Cody said he thinks this will be the best wrestling event ever and that it wouldn't be if they didn't have surprises.
> 
> I think Mox showing up is a safe bet at this point.


In case any disappointed fan calls you out on this, he said it will be the best fan service and it wouldnt be that without surprises. Not the "best event ever".


----------



## Mordecay

Not sure if it was intention or not but Cody came of like a bit of a dick in that Q&A or whatever it was.


----------



## bradatar

Marv Albert promoted this during the Raptors Bucks game last night. Never in my life did I think the words ‘Marv Albert promoted Chris Jericho v Kenny Omega’ would ever leave my mouth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mordecay said:


> Not sure if it was intention or not but Cody came of like a bit of a dick in that Q&A or whatever it was.


Watch his Chris van Fliet (sp?) interview - was very similar. Like... ‘lovable dick’

Cody is riding high, but he is taking nothing for granted

He even said he expects a hard fall in his future


----------



## Mordecay

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Watch his Chris van Fliet (sp?) interview - was very similar. Like... ‘lovable dick’
> 
> Cody is riding high, but he is taking nothing for granted
> 
> He even said he expects a hard fall in his future


There was nothing lovable about it imo


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

*AEW airs commercial on USA network*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131810355049631746
Wonder how Vince feels about this? :lol


----------



## patpat

For a community asking and begging for a Monday night war 2.0 the wrestling community is funny. A bunch of fucking jabronis who cant ake a simple joke and overreact to every single thing. How can one not understand that cody's comments about nepotism is him being facetious ? If the Monday night war happened today all those weak ass over sensitive people would sure have an heart attack every morning ( reacting to Twitter here sorry ) 
:lol 
Also RIP kylie Rae, being an enthusiastic and smiling person has apparently been invented by Bayley.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT

*Re: AEW airs commercial on USA network*

I really hope AEW can deliver.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mordecay said:


> There was nothing lovable about it imo


Fair play - i can see that.

Personally, i like him more now. Closer to his real personality i think

I mean, there’s no way cody isn’t a dick irl - except to people close to him


----------



## sim8

patpat said:


> For a community asking and begging for a Monday night war 2.0 the wrestling community is funny. A bunch of fucking jabronis who cant ake a simple joke and overreact to every single thing. How can one not understand that cody's comments about nepotism is him being facetious ? If the Monday night war happened today all those weak ass over sensitive people would sure have an heart attack every morning ( reacting to Twitter here sorry )
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> Also RIP kylie Rae, being an enthusiastic and smiling person has apparently been invented by Bayley.


Thats the only problem with having forums like this. It encourages some fans to over analyse everything.


----------



## sim8

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Mordecay said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing lovable about it imo
> 
> 
> 
> Fair play - i can see that.
> 
> Personally, i like him more now. Closer to his real personality i think
> 
> I mean, there’s no way cody isn’t a dick irl - except to people close to him
Click to expand...

Excuse you. Hes the salt of the earth. Just ask his good friend, MJF!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

patpat said:


> For a community asking and begging for a Monday night war 2.0 the wrestling community is funny. A bunch of fucking jabronis who cant ake a simple joke and overreact to every single thing. How can one not understand that cody's comments about nepotism is him being facetious ? If the Monday night war happened today all those weak ass over sensitive people would sure have an heart attack every morning ( reacting to Twitter here sorry )
> :lol
> Also RIP kylie Rae, being an enthusiastic and smiling person has apparently been invented by Bayley.


Usually people moaning the loudest are = no buys. I drone them out - its easier


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

sim8 said:


> Excuse you. Hes the salt of the earth. Just ask his good friend, MJF!


Excuse me indeed  - salt of the earth, son of the son of a plumber


----------



## patpat

I hope those guys wont watch aew, because people like mjf Kenny and the bucks have a very "shoot style" promo , they aitn holding back they go all out and bury hard so if their feelings are weak then jesus....
Hell I wonder how people would react today if cm punk made his "this company will be better after Vince die""rock is an ass kisser" comments, back in 2011 social media weren't that important , I swear in 2019 people on reddit and Twitter would have an heart attack over it. God....wrestling got so bland.....


----------



## patpat

LifeInCattleClass said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a community asking and begging for a Monday night war 2.0 the wrestling community is funny. A bunch of fucking jabronis who cant ake a simple joke and overreact to every single thing. How can one not understand that cody's comments about nepotism is him being facetious ? If the Monday night war happened today all those weak ass over sensitive people would sure have an heart attack every morning ( reacting to Twitter here sorry )
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> Also RIP kylie Rae, being an enthusiastic and smiling person has apparently been invented by Bayley.
> 
> 
> 
> Usually people moaning the loudest are = no buys. I drone them out - its easier <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smilie" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

 I mean cody is the guy who wanted them to not use the word belt put of respect for Vince, if people think he is some raging hater then welp. Reality is the weast got weak, we have been taught to stay in our safe space , be bland and nothing is rockin fire , electric anymore. You have pro wrestlers caller Lesnar a Bully on TV:lol 
Stone cold fucking Austin could say a word without cursing and today wrestlers talk about bully. Clearly something happened and we got watered down. Those guys are as old school as it gets, Japanese style , violent , aggressive, and shoot hard. It's goingto be a veryyyyy fun ride :lol and they haven't even witnessed Kenny omega trash talking yet...oh God:lol


----------



## sim8

patpat said:


> I hope those guys wont watch aew, because people like mjf Kenny and the bucks have a very "shoot style" promo , they aitn holding back they go all out and bury hard so if their feelings are weak then jesus....
> Hell I wonder how people would react today if cm punk made his "this company will be better after Vince die""rock is an ass kisser" comments, back in 2011 social media weren't that important , I swear in 2019 people on reddit and Twitter would have an heart attack over it. God....wrestling got so bland.....


Not just wrestling, all forms of entertainment have suffered from this.


----------



## Erik.

zkorejo said:


> In case any disappointed fan calls you out on this, he said it will be the best fan service and it wouldnt be that without surprises. Not the "best event ever".


I'm sure he did say it would be the best wrestling event ever at the end of the interview with Van Vliet.


----------



## sim8

Double or Nothing weigh ins and press conference on fite.tv at 6pm et (11pm UK time) for free. Maybe one final big angle to push the PPV?


----------



## deadcool

*Re: AEW airs commercial on USA network*

Last time I checked Vince does not own USA, so who the hell is he to tell them what companies are allowed to advertise on this platform? If Vince don't like it, he can f*** off to another network. 

The only say that he does have is in the programming that precedes or follows RAW (confirmed by Heyman on the Ariel Helwani show).


----------



## patpat

sim8 said:


> Double or Nothing weigh ins and press conference on fite.tv at 6pm et (11pm UK time) for free. Maybe one final big angle to push the PPV?


 omega vs Jericho please! I want him to do one of his "njpw interview like" promo, they are off the chart!


----------



## sim8

patpat said:


> sim8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Double or Nothing weigh ins and press conference on fite.tv at 6pm et (11pm UK time) for free. Maybe one final big angle to push the PPV?
> 
> 
> 
> omega vs Jericho please! I want him to do one of his "njpw interview like" promo, they are off the chart!
Click to expand...

That would be cool to see


----------



## Erik.

The weigh in is Sammy G and Kip isnt it?

I am sure they confirmed that on either BTE or the Cody interview


----------



## jeffatron

Correct Erik, all those things were def. said in the Van Vliet interview. I suggest anyone who hasn't seen it to watch it. It's pretty good.


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> The weigh in is Sammy G and Kip isnt it?
> 
> I am sure they confirmed that on either BTE or the Cody interview


 only them? 
I guess it wont be that important as a concept and they are just testing the water. They did it for all in too.


----------



## Mordecay

patpat said:


> For a community asking and begging for a Monday night war 2.0 the wrestling community is funny. A bunch of fucking jabronis who cant ake a simple joke and overreact to every single thing. How can one not understand that cody's comments about nepotism is him being facetious ? If the Monday night war happened today all those weak ass over sensitive people would sure have an heart attack every morning ( reacting to Twitter here sorry )
> :lol
> Also RIP kylie Rae, being an enthusiastic and smiling person has apparently been invented by Bayley.


What I find funny is that whenever WWE takes a shot at AEW is considered petty, but when AEW does the same is considered funny and edgy.


----------



## patpat

Mordecay said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a community asking and begging for a Monday night war 2.0 the wrestling community is funny. A bunch of fucking jabronis who cant ake a simple joke and overreact to every single thing. How can one not understand that cody's comments about nepotism is him being facetious ? If the Monday night war happened today all those weak ass over sensitive people would sure have an heart attack every morning ( reacting to Twitter here sorry )
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> Also RIP kylie Rae, being an enthusiastic and smiling person has apparently been invented by Bayley.
> 
> 
> 
> What I find funny is that whenever WWE takes a shot at AEW is considered petty, but when AEW does the same is
Click to expand...

 not at all, everyone on Twitter reddit Facebook loved it when triple h and HBK shot fire at the kids at the hall of games and everyone told who ever complained to take it as a joke. it's the same here , it's a joke , the dude confirmed it wasnt anything malicious towards bayley ( if you read the tweet with a neutral view there is no way you cant see that) , he was facetious the whole night saying he loves nepotism, and people took it seriously.....like calm down and enjoy another wrestling promotion that isnt an indy one being born. 
Have fun ?


----------



## rbl85

Cody just said that to make the crowd react and because he like having the role of the "bad guy"

Maybe also because a lot of people on twitter were "attacking" Rae because of Bayley.


----------



## sim8

rbl85 said:


> Cody just said that to make the crowd react and because he like having the role of the "bad guy"
> 
> Maybe also because a lot of people on twitter were "attacking" Rae because of Bayley.


Thats so stupid. Two people can have similar ginmicks, especially if they are in separate companies.

I just hope AEW doesnt book Kylie the way Vince booked Bayley on the main roster


----------



## Darkest Lariat

I am really hoping for an appearance from Austin Aries. He's my dude and I really can't have him go out like he did. The AEW business model seems perfect for him and they could use more known talent on the roster.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

sim8 said:


> Thats so stupid. Two people can have similar ginmicks, especially if they are in separate companies.
> 
> I just hope AEW doesnt book Kylie the way Vince booked Bayley on the main roster


I hope AEW doesn't book _anybody_ the way Vince books everybody on the main roster.


----------



## Beatles123

Man @Mordecay ; Who shat in your cereal? :flair No one's trying to habe double standards here. AEW has hardly taken shots at WWE beyond mentioning the title. Lets not act like this is TNA level


----------



## Mordecay

Beatles123 said:


> Man @Mordecay ; Who shat in your cereal? :flair No one's trying to habe double standards here. AEW has hardly taken shots at WWE beyond mentioning the title. Lets not act like this is TNA level


Yeah, I guess they never have taken shots at WWE during BTE...


----------



## Beatles123

Mordecay said:


> Yeah, I guess they never have taken shots at WWE during BTE...


Maybe in comedic jest. Besides, usually when they did they were correct. Even then, AEW as a company has gone on record saying that they aren't warning with WWE, but targeting those they drive away. WWE have hurt people HARD this week. Why wouldnt they express their difference to them? Now is the time to get those people on your side.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW airs commercial on USA network*

@Chrome ; merge?


----------



## Death Rider

Mordecay said:


> Yeah, I guess they never have taken shots at WWE during BTE...


Yeah and WWE made jokes during the hall of fame... The BTE make jokes about everything. How dare they make jokes! Plus also they have said they want to target the lapsed fans. Stating why they are different is a good way to convince people to watch.


----------



## shandcraig

If anyone thats going to the show wants to join the whatsapp group we have shoot me a message. Going solo to vegas so would love to meet up with you wrestling dorks !!!


----------



## Beatles123

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> Yeah and WWE made jokes during the hall of fame... The BTE make jokes about everything. How dare they make jokes! Plus also they have said they want to target the lapsed fans. Stating why they are different is a good way to convince people to watch.


Hey bro, isnt Kofi Mania already happening? You need an AEW name now since thats next :tommy

:ha i kid!


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> If anyone thats going to the show wants to join the whatsapp group we have shoot me a message. Going solo to vegas so would love to meet up with you wrestling dorks !!!


Hows the turnour lookin'? :delrio


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

*Dean Malenko signs*

They just hired Dean Malenko. Awesome addition


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

*Re: AEW airs commercial on USA network*

Not bad for a t-shirt company :wink


----------



## V-Trigger

Just wanted to post this banger. Hopefully it's his official AEW theme.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Dean Malenko signs*



deathvalleydriver2 said:


> They just hired Dean Malenko. Awesome addition


YOOOOOOOOOOOO :lenny
@Donnie ; @Ace ; @Erik. ;

Source?


----------



## Death Rider

Beatles123 said:


> Hey bro, isnt Kofi Mania already happening? You need an AEW name now since thats next :tommy
> 
> :ha i kid!


I plan to keep this name till his reign ends :lol. One of the few things that I still watch WWE for. After it ends I either bring back my old name or something Havoc or Moxley based :lol


----------



## shandcraig

V-Trigger said:


> Just wanted to post this banger. Hopefully it's his official AEW theme.


Pretty amazing theme for me at least. It has a epic feel to it and the tune fits his character really well.


----------



## Jedah

One day to showtime. :nod


----------



## Mordecay

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> Yeah and WWE made jokes during the hall of fame... The BTE make jokes about everything. How dare they make jokes! Plus also they have said they want to target the lapsed fans. Stating why they are different is a good way to convince people to watch.


Stating that they are different by doing the same thing WWE does? Like I said, people got outraged when WWE took shots at AEW during the HOF, but when AEW does it "they are just joking"? Too much double standards there.

Believe me, I want them to succeed and I wanted them to be an alternative for wrestling fans tired of WWE like I am, but some of the stuff recently (the PAC stuff, taking unnecesary shots at Bayley, saying they are pro-nepotism/pro hiring friends) that doesn't make them look like an alternative but just more of the same.


----------



## Death Rider

Mordecay said:


> Stating that they are different by doing the same thing WWE does? Like I said, people got outraged when WWE took shots at AEW during the HOF, but when AEW does it "they are just joking"? Too much double standards there.
> 
> Believe me, I want them to succeed and I wanted them to be an alternative for wrestling fans tired of WWE like I am, but some of the stuff recently (the PAC stuff, taking unnecesary shots at Bayley, saying they are pro-nepotism/pro hiring friends) that doesn't make them look like an alternative but just more of the same.


It doesn't sound like it all. Making jokes it not that serious. I don't give a fuck that HHH made jokes. Heck he has every right to if he wants. PAC thing was a mistake on their part but no company is perfect from the start either. People should let them have a show first before writing them off. They have some on BTE they can tell stories (albeit it is very different format wise) and it seems they have a plan so lets see what happens rather then taking responding to dumb criticism of one of their wrestlers and what was probably sarcasm regarding the nepotism as a reason to write them off.


----------



## shandcraig

This event  should be epic based off what they did with ALL IN not even being backed as a promotion !! Just imagine what ALL IN 2 will be like. The name ALL IN is really growing on me too. I think if they brand it with this intenisty that everyones literally all in it can be a big time ppv event yearly


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> This event should be epic based off what they did with ALL IN not even being backed as a promotion !! Just imagine what ALL IN 2 will be like. The name ALL IN is really growing on me too. I think if they brand it with this intenisty that everyones literally all in it can be a big time ppv event yearly


Double Or Nothing is intense too!


----------



## shandcraig

Lol yes im pumped


----------



## patpat

shandcraig said:


> Lol yes im pumped


 I hope they dont make the arena too dark. We need to see the crowd to get that big feeling, with the signs and all. I didn't like how they did it at the G1. It wasnt wild enough, not American enough.


----------



## Jman55

Mordecay said:


> Stating that they are different by doing the same thing WWE does? Like I said, people got outraged when WWE took shots at AEW during the HOF, but when AEW does it "they are just joking"? Too much double standards there.
> 
> Believe me, I want them to succeed and I wanted them to be an alternative for wrestling fans tired of WWE like I am, but some of the stuff recently (the PAC stuff, taking unnecesary shots at Bayley, saying they are pro-nepotism/pro hiring friends) that doesn't make them look like an alternative but just more of the same.


I obviously can't speak for everyone but I thought when WWE took shots as well that they were kind of funny (though some anti AEW marks trying to use them as real criticisms was a pain in the ass) though some people definitely did overreact to it as well I do agree there.

In terms of the recent stuff you mentioned I'd only really count the PAC situation as a strike against them as that situation they definitely should have planned better for but for the moment they have recovered well and should hopefully have something major to make up for it. And the others though I didn't see Starrcast itself and don't read twitter so therefore don't know the context they don't seem fully serious from what I can tell so not worth getting up in arms over either. 

In the end they need to pass the test here with double or nothing this is going to be quite the make or break moment for a lot of people and though I am optimistic it's not actually going to be an easy task for them to pull off so just have to hope for the best.


----------



## Raye

V-Trigger said:


> Just wanted to post this banger. Hopefully it's his official AEW theme.


Damn this theme is actually pretty epic


----------



## Erik.

*Re: Dean Malenko signs*



Beatles123 said:


> YOOOOOOOOOOOO :lenny
> @Donnie ; @Ace ; @Erik. ;
> 
> Source?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131972969788366848


----------



## TheLooseCanon




----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

There are so many great minds and talents involved in this company without having to worry about a 73 year old egomaniac to shut down their ideas and micromanage them to death.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

shandcraig said:


> Lol yes im pumped


AEW should bring back the spamming of signs in the crowd.


----------



## Beatles123

Im so amped. Dean Melenko is such a great wrestling mind! :delrio


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: AEW airs commercial on USA network*


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

TheLooseCanon said:


> AEW should bring back the spamming of signs in the crowd.


And this


----------



## Beatles123

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> And this


 But not this: :russo


----------



## patpat

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> There are so many great minds and talents involved in this company without having to worry about a 73 year old egomaniac to shut down their ideas and micromanage them to death.


 bro the best among of the business are actually there. Those young guys aren't dumb, they are surrounding themselves with veterans. If people thought it was just a bunch of young guys going blind ohhh are they wrong. The young guys have the power but they do have some of the best mind in the business to coach their talents and think their creative.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Beatles123 said:


> But not this: :russo


Especially this, bro


----------



## Chrome

I thought they had already signed him like a month ago. :lol


----------



## Beatles123

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Especially this, bro


Absolute cancer. Miss me with that shit. :stop


----------



## Vic

*Re: Dean Malenko signs*



deathvalleydriver2 said:


> They just hired Dean Malenko. Awesome addition


Fucking hell he couldn’t wait to get away from the E :lmao.


----------



## patpat

Some people hating on an unfinished aew set calling it cheap and tna. I cant get enough of this salt bro :lol 
With the chandelier and the whole thing done its gonna look glorious! Now fire the pyro in and I am a happy man!


----------



## Beatles123

patpat said:


> Some people hating on an unfinished aew set calling it cheap and tna. I cant get enough of this salt bro :lol
> With the chandelier and the whole thing done its gonna look glorious! Now fire the pyro in and I am a happy man!


I do hope they add a bit more to it though. The tubes need to be covered up a bit.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

patpat said:


> Some people hating on an unfinished aew set calling it cheap and tna. I cant get enough of this salt bro :lol
> With the chandelier and the whole thing done its gonna look glorious! Now fire the pyro in and I am a happy man!


WWE marks right now


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

This is fucking amazing. Especially the Omega vs Jericho part. The production feels so real. If this is AEW then AEW will be a huge success!

(sorry for cursing)


----------



## patpat

Beatles123 said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people hating on an unfinished aew set calling it cheap and tna. I cant get enough of this salt bro <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> With the chandelier and the whole thing done its gonna look glorious! Now fire the pyro in and I am a happy man!
> 
> 
> 
> I do hope they add a bit more to it though. The tubes need to be covered up a bit.
Click to expand...

 well it's barely done yet, it's at a pretty early stage <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> so... I am already happy they didn't go for the dumb looking big screens :lol


----------



## Erik.

Yeah, we are not even 24 hours away - the set is no where near finished.

They've just put up the screens and the tunnels first as those are the biggest parts, electronics etc.

The next 30+ hours they'll be making it look legit and ready to handle that PYRO :mark:


----------



## Beatles123

800 PAGES YALL! :lenny

AEW thread FO-FO-FO-FOR LYFE! :yoshi


----------



## Erik.

Mysteriobiceps said:


> This is fucking amazing. Especially the Omega vs Jericho part. The production feels so real. If this is AEW then AEW will be a huge success!
> 
> (sorry for cursing)


This video has been posted so many times.

And I could watch it every single time. Brilliant video. As you say, if AEW is going to be presented in this manner going forward and how it's portrayed on television then it really is going to be a success.


----------



## Oracle

Beatles123 said:


> 800 PAGES YALL! :lenny
> 
> AEW thread FO-FO-FO-FOR LYFE! :yoshi


10 years from now we can all sit back and think we contributed to this. 

good feeling


----------



## McNugget

*Re: AEW airs commercial on USA network*

Not really sure this is thread-worthy. WWE has nothing to do with who USA sells ad time to. Besides, IMPACT ads used to air on USA all the time. Even *during* RAW.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: AEW airs commercial on USA network*

WWE :buried


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> Mysteriobiceps said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is fucking amazing. Especially the Omega vs Jericho part. The production feels so real. If this is AEW then AEW will be a huge success!
> 
> (sorry for cursing)
> 
> 
> 
> This video has been posted so many times.
> 
> And I could watch it every single time. Brilliant video. As you say, if AEW is going to be presented in this manner going forward and how it's portrayed on television then it really is going to be a success.
Click to expand...

 I am on my first roll already. We should have waited and do a watch along. 
And you remember when you said if the next big thing has to come it will be from aew ? That's exactly the feeling omega gave me in this video. I was like "This here! Is The guy who will be leading the industry!" Thats why I want him to win son much. He made it almost impossible to love any other wrestler who isnt a aew guy or a njpw guy. :lol


----------



## sim8

So what match is everyone looking forward to the most tomorrow? For me, it's gotta be Cody vs Dustin


----------



## shandcraig

I'm not even hyped or looking forward to seeing this live in person

Sike ????

I knew dean would be signed. They have such talented minds to drive this young new talent down a good path yet not a controlled path

What i like about the team behind the scenes is they allhad the same mentity back then as these young guys. We believe in something. Be frestice and wrestle well


----------



## validreasoning

Nothing he can do about it. I bet wwe will be buying ad time on TNT come October though..

As someone said tna used to air ads on usa during raw. Airing on Friday at 2am I am not sure is much value to anyone


----------



## bradatar

The TV14 shit really has me more excited then anything on TV in a while. I’m fucking 31, married, and not ashamed to say that. This shit could really change the whole game. I’m on my phone so I can’t do any of the gifs but I am Iconic dancing gif right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

bradatar said:


> The TV14 shit really has me more excited then anything on TV in a while. I’m fucking 31, married, and not ashamed to say that. This shit could really change the whole game. I’m on my phone so I can’t do any of the gifs but I am Iconic dancing gif right now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well put. The defending of PG wrestling has gotten out of control on here. When you've got grown ass men thinking WWE is trying to be edgy again because Alexa Bliss gets caught with no top on you know something is wrong.

You can get away with A LOT more on TV-14 compared to PG. It's not even close.


----------



## bradatar

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Well put. The defending of PG wrestling has gotten out of control on here. When you've got grown ass men thinking WWE is trying to be edgy again because Alexa Bliss gets caught with no top on you know something is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> You can get away with A LOT more on TV-14 compared to PG. It's not even close.




‘The rating doesn’t matter’ crowd is flat out wrong. You said it, you can get away with more. That really does matter. There’s way more words you can use to express yourself and it sells the feuds better. You can show more violence. You can show more tits and ass. This is how you sell a product. Internet nerds who think workrate sells the product are just wrong. That’s just a small percentage of the crowd that it shouldn’t reflect your products focal point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig

I have a sense at some point this company will have a working relationship with NJPW. 


With AEW being a force with AAA and asian promotions this company is going to turn into something special. Wich hopefully means where the true best wrestling belt is defended around the world. 


Imagine the storylines with all these wrestlers on big promotions


----------



## bradatar

Gimme the hos in Vegas, light a fatty for this pimp daddy and hop aboard the HOOOOOOOO TRAIIINNNNN. I’d fucking mark at the battle royal and pay any amount. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mordecay said:


> Yeah, I guess they never have taken shots at WWE during BTE...


C’mon - it is the little guy taking shots at the big corporate - to be expected.

If they get bigger now, which they will - they’ll have to adjust - but i have seen nothing malicious

And besides WWE fans keep telling us AEW can’t hurt the E - so, what does it really matter? They’re just a t-shirt company


----------



## Death Rider

bradatar said:


> nWo4Lyfe420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well put. The defending of PG wrestling has gotten out of control on here. When you've got grown ass men thinking WWE is trying to be edgy again because Alexa Bliss gets caught with no top on you know something is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> You can get away with A LOT more on TV-14 compared to PG. It's not even close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The rating doesn’t matter’ crowd is flat out wrong. You said it, you can get away with more. That really does matter. There’s way more words you can use to express yourself and it sells the feuds better. You can show more violence. You can show more tits and ass. This is how you sell a product. Internet nerds who think workrate sells the product are just wrong. That’s just a small percentage of the crowd that it shouldn’t reflect your products focal point.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Whilst I am glad AEW is Tv-14 as one of my favs Jimmy havoc suits that environment better, the rating is not the reason wwe is shit. If anything they treat a PG rating like a G rating. You can still do good stuff in a PG rating.

However moxley and havoc in a tv-14 environment :mark:


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bradatar said:


> The TV14 shit really has me more excited then anything on TV in a while. I’m fucking 31, married, and not ashamed to say that. This shit could really change the whole game. I’m on my phone so I can’t do any of the gifs but I am Iconic dancing gif right now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mate.... i’m turning 40 this year 

You’re in good company


----------



## roadkill_

"The rating doesn't matter" crowd still hanging on to that delusion that Mr. MackMayun abandoned adult television because it was silly, instead of abandoning it because he eliminated the competition and could afford to pander to soft ass children's sponsors.

76% of WWE viewers are over the age of 18. Yet the program is resolutely built around invasive investor and sponsor insanity, a placid broth of kitsch children's tedium. WWE just farms out/whores out gluttons for punishment habitual adult viewers to bring them to a negotiating table, nothing more.

Men in their 20's like locker room talk and behavior in their violent soap opera, not Scooby fucking Doo.


----------



## bradatar

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> Whilst I am glad AEW is Tv-14 as one of my favs Jimmy havoc suits that environment better, the rating is not the reason wwe is shit. If anything they treat a PG rating like a G rating. You can still do good stuff in a PG rating.
> 
> However moxley and havoc in a tv-14 environment :mark:




WWE sucks for a billion reasons I’m just happy they got TV14 for the shit they’ll be able to do. Let’s just focus on the good here. I love this thread because it’s actually positive unlike every WWE thread where everyone’s screaming at one another. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I can’t even look at the E thread right now - i go in and its like....

:braun DON’T WANT!


----------



## Death Rider

bradatar said:


> ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whilst I am glad AEW is Tv-14 as one of my favs Jimmy havoc suits that environment better, the rating is not the reason wwe is shit. If anything they treat a PG rating like a G rating. You can still do good stuff in a PG rating.
> 
> However moxley and havoc in a tv-14 environment <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WWE sucks for a billion reasons I’m just happy they got TV14 for the shit they’ll be able to do. Let’s just focus on the good here. I love this thread because it’s actually positive unlike every WWE thread where everyone’s screaming at one another.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I agree on that. Whilst I don't think the rating is normally a big deal, for some of those superstars it helps being TV-14. MJF, havoc, moxley being able to be vile heels is a lot easier to with less restrictions. I am so hyped as well man


----------



## bradatar

roadkill_ said:


> "The rating doesn't matter" crowd still hanging on to that delusion that Mr. MackMayun abandoned adult television because it was silly, instead of abandoning it because he eliminated the competition and could afford to pander to soft ass children's sponsors.
> 
> 76% of WWE viewers are over the age of 18. Yet the program is resolutely built around invasive investor and sponsor insanity, a placid broth of kitsch children's tedium. WWE just farms out/whores out gluttons for punishment habitual adult viewers to bring them to a negotiating table, nothing more.
> 
> Men in their 20's like locker room talk and behavior in their violent soap opera, not Scooby fucking Doo.




Exactly. People don’t like to admit it but when Brock or Reigns or Cena or the people who are allowed to get away with it would say something like I’m gonna beat your bitch ass people love it. It’s shit that sounds so simple but it’s actually important. I want to hear people talk like normal humans talk. WWE is robots talking to one another because they’re so limited on what they’re allowed to say. Fuck I’m working myself up right now getting hyped for what wrestling should be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patpat

Imagine what a world wild tournament for the contendership would look like in aew. International aew heavyweight championship tournament. A large amount of wrestlers fighting in AAA, OWE, in all the indy promotions in the world to get a chance. Imagine the fucking potential of such a tournament , the best of the best of each country. A real world cup, njpw is really shitting the bed because it could be massive if you add them. That's the kind of shit that makes your title look like the most legit shit in the world


----------



## shandcraig

patpat said:


> Imagine what a world wild tournament for the contendership would look like in aew. International aew heavyweight championship tournament. A large amount of wrestlers fighting in AAA, OWE, in all the indy promotions in the world to get a chance. Imagine the fucking potential of such a tournament , the best of the best of each country. A real world cup, njpw is really shitting the bed because it could be massive if you add them. That's the kind of shit that makes your title look like the most legit shit in the world


This is what ive always waned. A big promotion that has a tournament of top wrestlers around the world for ONE most prestigious championship in all of wrestling. 

I mean NWA could do that but thats not exactly the direction. More of that but only in the indies


----------



## MoxleyMoxx




----------



## Chrome

patpat said:


> Imagine what a world wild tournament for the contendership would look like in aew. International aew heavyweight championship tournament. A large amount of wrestlers fighting in AAA, OWE, in all the indy promotions in the world to get a chance. Imagine the fucking potential of such a tournament , the best of the best of each country. A real world cup, njpw is really shitting the bed because it could be massive if you add them. That's the kind of shit that makes your title look like the most legit shit in the world


A 64-man tournament. :wow


----------



## Death Rider

Chrome said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine what a world wild tournament for the contendership would look like in aew. International aew heavyweight championship tournament. A large amount of wrestlers fighting in AAA, OWE, in all the indy promotions in the world to get a chance. Imagine the fucking potential of such a tournament , the best of the best of each country. A real world cup, njpw is really shitting the bed because it could be massive if you add them. That's the kind of shit that makes your title look like the most legit shit in the world
> 
> 
> 
> A 64-man tournament. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/1EAyf2n.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Wow" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

Defiant/wcpw did one and it was kind of a cool idea. However not sure how feasible it would be for AEW


----------



## Chrome

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> Defiant/wcpw did one and it was kind of a cool idea. However not sure how feasible it would be for AEW


Worth a shot imo.


----------



## Raye

Cody is getting crucified on reddit for the Bayley comment he made lmao


----------



## patpat

MoxleyMoxx said:


>


 this fucking confirms the Jericho vs cody is the next thing in the line. 
Also am I the only one that noticed that cody looks less and less like a wrestler and more and more like...a promoter?..
I mean I dont knowing it's the suit or the way he is their voice but idk..



Raye said:


> Cody is getting crucified on reddit for the Bayley comment he made lmao


 right now reddit is the most toxic I think I have ever seen it. It's full of over sensitive wwe shillls anyway


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Raye said:


> Cody is getting crucified on reddit for the Bayley comment he made lmao


Anyone who cuts this promo deserves to have shots taken at them


----------



## Chrome

Watching the WWE shills get triggered over Cody's comments on Bayley has been amusing, especially since they were the same ones who were creaming themselves over HHH calling AEW a pissant company. Personally, I love the shit-talking from both companies, it's restoring the feeling. :drose


----------



## Fearless Viper

So how many ppv buys do you guys expect the ppv gets?


----------



## patpat

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Raye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cody is getting crucified on reddit for the Bayley comment he made lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who cuts this promo deserves to have shots taken at them
Click to expand...

 holy fuck that Booker t promo really made it worse. But I doubt it's her fault , they forced that fucked up character onto her. It's just off, but I do think she is talented if they let her talk like a damn human being


----------



## raymond1985

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Anyone who cuts this promo deserves to have shots taken at them


Christ, that is one of the worst things I have ever seen in wrestling.


----------



## patpat

I saw some wwefags already harassing kylie on Twitter...good lord! I remember when she was first announced all those dumb guys calling her a bayley bootleg, lol , anyone who heard kylie handle herself or cut a promo knows she is a fucking over charismatic piece of electrifying bolt! Girl has the energy of 1 million men and always seem genuinely ready to kick ass. Cant wait for her to unleash her talent so when she meets a huge success all those shills can stry hating on her :lol


----------



## shandcraig

I sure hope so, his job now is to be a good promoter. Honestly i like his character now where he brings a new character in a sense to each special event/match he has. So less cody matches makes the ones he has more special. Im ok with him doing that


----------



## Chrome

Fearless Viper said:


> So how many ppv buys do you guys expect the ppv gets?


Between 30,000 and 50,000 buys, which really isn't a lot, at least not compared to what AE ppvs drew. I think they're making a mistake being on ppv and charging 50 bucks for it, but that's just me. :draper2


----------



## shandcraig

Entirely different when a small time indy promotin does it. Never feels special


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Right after AEW announce Dean Malenko has signed. Sasha Banks posted this. She really wants out.


----------



## Y.2.J

Donnie said:


> It's not the Legion Hall, but it'll do


:mark I can't wait to see this complete. 



V-Trigger said:


> Just wanted to post this banger. Hopefully it's his official AEW theme.


I will mark out hard if that's his theme. What a fucking tune.



Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131972969788366848


:banderas

This company has so much momentum. Dean Malenko is another huge get backstage in my opinion.



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Anyone who cuts this promo deserves to have shots taken at them


:ha

Sweet Jesus...lmaoooooo


----------



## MrThortan

The Bayley thing was so tame. Reading twitter overreact like twitter always seems to do. They make it seem like he called her a piece of trash and that she doesn't belong in the ring. WWE has been THE wrestling promotion so of course they are going to take some jabs at them. I thought it was hilarious what they were saying about the 24/7 belt. Hell, it seemed like most people on these forums were saying the exact same thing. They are not just wrestlers, but wrestling fans. 

Never understood fanatical brand loyalty. I watched WWF and WCW and loved both of them. Another major wrestling brand is a great thing for fans.


----------



## patpat

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Right after AEW announce Dean Malenko has signed. Sasha Banks posted this. She really wants out.


 at this point I think sasha would be ready to sacrifice a human being to get out of her. 
God imagine a sasha banks vs kylie Rae rivalry, no scripted promo control over their characters! It would give us an absolute timeless classic and WOUDL REALLY set the bar high for women wrestling ( not some SJW program:lol) 
Two vadass mofos going at it 


Also I have never seen reddit so salty, not even at all in II! I have seen a post "Omg there are hundreds of tickets on StubHub ( or whatever) 24 hours before the show for low price! Muuh failure!" :lol


----------



## Beatles123

We'll be OK though, right? :hutz Im seeing Discord mad too


----------



## shandcraig

At the airport, shits getting real


----------



## patpat

Beatles123 said:


> We'll be OK though, right? <img src="http://i.imgur.com/tSkwSHn.png" border="0" alt="" title="hutz" class="inlineimg" /> Im seeing Discord mad too


 mad at what? ( no ones cares tho). 

Also I love how after harassing kylie on her biggest night those piece of shit try to make themselves look less horrible and are blaming cody and saying he should"stop throwing jabs at wwe because it huts people like kylie" maybe if you piece of shit didn't direclt go to her to harass her it would be solved?! :lol 
Wow wtf the toxicity is on another level, wwe fans are straight whining children ( at least those doing that)


----------



## patpat

Ps : Jim Ross said at starcast Jerry Lawler contract is coming to an end and he is taking him in! 
Holy mother of God:lol the legendary duo is back?! :lol ??


----------



## V-Trigger

Arn Anderson just said that he would like to be The Revival manager in AEW.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

V-Trigger said:


> Arn Anderson just said that he would like to be The Revival manager in AEW.


Yes please!!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

The press conference and weigh-in about to start

Free on FITE TV.


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> Arn Anderson just said that he would like to be The Revival manager in AEW.


 the revival are aew employees at this point! Imagine the revival + Arn as the new generation horsemen! Holy fuck! They will get buried harder in wwe :lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The comments on fite has a bunch of wwe trolls


----------



## Beatles123

Send me the youtube/Watchwrestling link when its up boys


----------



## shandcraig

Guy in line at the airport security has a cody shirt on ??? i got a buddy alread


----------



## bradatar

I’ve said it once and I’ll say it again: Reddit is full of the worst people on earth.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y.2.J

Just watched the Before the Bell documentary...holy is that an amazing piece.

The hype is getting more and more and more.

Scott Hall & DDP being excited makes me so happy. All of the Elite just seem like great guys. Y2J's part is epic. Fucking epic.



V-Trigger said:


> Arn Anderson just said that he would like to be The Revival manager in AEW.


:banderas


----------



## patpat

They bought the rights for her pokemon song?! Holy fuck 
I think we pretty much have a top face of the women division, no way they spending this much money if they not putting their money on her.
Lmaoooo mjf's disguise is.....horrendous! :lol 
Also! She has a fucking pokemon first gen as her entrance song! :lol


----------



## Chan Hung

V-Trigger said:


> Just wanted to post this banger. Hopefully it's his official AEW theme.


Great theme... sounds legit aew needs a lot more of these type of things to look like a top company


----------



## shandcraig

Do we really need those 2 calling the shows again lol. Lots of great people. Im so pumped jr is signed as hes wise, but id also like to see others in that position. 


As childish as the online fighting is. It proves where things are going in agood way. Things are going to get wild again in this this industry


----------



## Chan Hung

We are about 24 hours away from the biggest pay-per-view of the Year guys


----------



## patpat

That girl with Robert is....
Wow






Something else ??


----------



## Chrome

I wonder what they'll call their secondary title? :hmm:

US? Intercontinental? Or something else? Either way, I'd like to see MJF win it and have a year-long run with it.


----------



## Chan Hung

The only thing that I think the company may fall a little short on is on pay-per-view buys because of the rate but hopefully they lower it down LOL


----------



## MrThortan

Whoa they are using some naughty words at the weigh-ins. Double or Nothing certainly hasn't lacked promotion.


----------



## patpat

The dude did his wedding proposal on a fucking wrestling event :lol this shit is too funny 
Cody : do you guys have any question? 
Fan : cody , do you think at wwe they are wishing you the best in your endeavors ? :lol and this fucker laugh afterwards :lol I love him!


----------



## umagamanc

Darkest Lariat said:


> I am really hoping for an appearance from Austin Aries. He's my dude and I really can't have him go out like he did. The AEW business model seems perfect for him and they could use more known talent on the roster.


The main problem with Austin Aries is that he's difficult to work with. After what they've already experienced with Pac, it may be wise to steer clear from him.


----------



## Chan Hung

Fuck Aries, hes a prick from what I have read. Look at his screwing over of TNA and the ppv


----------



## Boldgerg

MrThortan said:


> Whoa they are using some naughty words at the weigh-ins. Double or Nothing certainly hasn't lacked promotion.


Like what?


----------



## Alright_Mate

That conference/weigh in was pretty cringy tbh, especially the Guevara/Sabian weigh in, that bombed.

Best parts were MJF and Dustin, they've done a great job building up Cody vs Dustin.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Weigh-in was stupid. Clearly unplanned afterthought.

But i did like the Cody / Dustin bit - put some heat in there


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Mordecay said:


> Stating that they are different by doing the same thing WWE does? Like I said, people got outraged when WWE took shots at AEW during the HOF, but when AEW does it "they are just joking"? Too much double standards there.


Wait... who was outraged at the HoF crack? I saw a lot of laughing at it, but I don't recall any outrage. There was probably more outrage _within_ WWE than out here -- so much so that they edited it out of the replay. So enough with the histrionics. 

Why can't this place just wait and try to enjoy the fucking show instead of nitpicking the shit out of everything.


----------



## bradatar

shandcraig said:


> Do we really need those 2 calling the shows again lol. Lots of great people. Im so pumped jr is signed as hes wise, but id also like to see others in that position.
> 
> 
> As childish as the online fighting is. It proves where things are going in agood way. Things are going to get wild again in this this industry




I think this is all we all United really want. NWO said it best above, we want surprises back in wrestling. We love that about wrestling. Not knowing if something wild can happen and right now if they continue to promote good they can have me feel that. I’m so wired right now thinking about how good this SHOULD be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Wait... who was outraged at the HoF crack? I saw a lot of laughing at it, but I don't recall any outrage. There was probably more outrage _within_ WWE than out here -- so much so that they edited it out of the replay. So enough with the histrionics.
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't this place just wait and try to enjoy the fucking show instead of nitpicking the shit out of everything.




The toxicity in this thread is very low and I actually enjoy coming in here no worries man don’t let it sweat you.


This is gonna be a wild ride boys. The ball is in their court. We could be looking at a transformation of the industry or late WCW. Let’s pull for the former and LFGGGG


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patpat

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Weigh-in was stupid. Clearly unplanned afterthought.
> 
> But i did like the Cody / Dustin bit - put some heat in there


 this! None of them give a fuck about it, same with the one for all in. Nobody cares but it's just there. I think this is an experimental idea tho hence why it is presented as a starcast event with a starcast tier production too. They kept the serious shit for the goat main show ?
Mjf is boss <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />, Dustin takes everything seriously and that one fan's question still has me laughing , what a dick <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## bradatar

Goldust should go over and be a mega heel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y.2.J

Wish I could watch the weigh-ins...


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

MJF is gonna be the top heel in the entire industry within 3 years. You almost never see guys with his mic skills at his age.

I think he's ready to main event now, but I don't think they'll put him on top just yet. Especially with Mox and Punk likely coming in.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Personally, don’t much care that it was an afterthought - think starrcast kinda wormed it in there - and it was clearly planned for pac /hangman - so.... meh.

But Dustin turned shit into gold - so, I’m aces! 

Also, liked the little bit of swearing from Kip Sabian - was a welcome little flutter to the ears


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Y.2.J said:


> Wish I could watch the weigh-ins...


You missed nothing - just search twitter for the dustin promo and you’re solid


----------



## Beatles123

Boldgerg said:


> Like what?


"Im gonna fuck you up!" :lol

Cody spoofing the comments XD


----------



## Bubz

That Jericho/Omega section of Before The Bell was amazing.


----------



## Mox Girl

I hate that WWE fans are getting called "trolls" and "shills" by AEW fans  There's a lot of WWE fans out there who want AEW to succeed as well, like me. I want more successful wrestling, not less.

I'll be watching DoN tomorrow (hopefully...), it's on at midday Sunday in NZ.


----------



## Chan Hung

How are people watching this like what is it on LOL


----------



## patpat

Mox Girl said:


> I hate that WWE fans are getting called "trolls" and "shills" by AEW fans <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/frown.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Frown" class="inlineimg" /> There's a lot of WWE fans out there who want AEW to succeed as well, like me. I want more successful wrestling, not less.
> 
> I'll be watching DoN tomorrow, it's on at midday Sunday in NZ.


 I am a wwe fan too but it's very hard not to call some people shill. And also the idea of wwe fans/aew fans for me doesnt exist , there are just wrestling fans. Peace and love sister 


Exactly like last year's weight in, bo organisation , totally messy and absolutely random except mjf and sammy g, :lol cool to see starcast still had this horrendous production, seriously conrad.... 
I would have watched the documentary if I didn't do so 3 times already...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mox Girl said:


> I hate that WWE fans are getting called "trolls" and "shills" by AEW fans  There's a lot of WWE fans out there who want AEW to succeed as well, like me. I want more successful wrestling, not less.
> 
> I'll be watching DoN tomorrow (hopefully...), it's on at midday Sunday in NZ.


I called them trolls because they were spamming the thread - like 50 comments a second AEW sucks and WWE rules.

I’m not even over selling it - there were blocks and blocks of it every second. I typed a comment and it went off screen in 2 sec at most.

I mean... that’s a troll, right?

Edit: not to mention a ton of rape ‘jokes’ - so.....
Edit edit: and i think we’re all wwe fans of some sort here. I mean, what else were we watching (yes, njpw... i know - but still)


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> How are people watching this like what is it on LOL


 it's on fite, nothing special but some actually great/fun part with the fire chat which is absolutely awesome :lol


----------



## Y.2.J

Bubz said:


> That Jericho/Omega section of Before The Bell was amazing.


My thoughts as well.

I haven't seen a a pro wrestling hype package that hype in years. This feels like a big time fight.

To me, this PPV feels bigger than WM. At least my excitement is.


----------



## Mox Girl

patpat said:


> I am a wwe fan too but it's very hard not to call some people shill. And also the idea of wwe fans/aew fans for me doesnt exist , there are just wrestling fans. Peace and love sister


There's a lot of people out there who don't consider mainly WWE fans to be "real" wrestling fans. I've actually had people say that to me before cos I mainly stick to WWE  I agree with you that we're all wrestling fans at the end of the day. I watch mainly WWE but that's cos for a long time I had literally no access to other companies cos I had bad internet and WWE is the only wrestling company that airs stuff in NZ. It's a lot easier now to see other companies!

And I was mainly meaning the people going all "oh I bet WWE fans are mad right now that AEW is gonna be successful and threaten WWE" lol. It's like no, I want both of them to succeed? If AEW succeeds, then it might make WWE change things up a bit.

Plus I would be a hypocrite if I didn't support other companies considering Mox started his career outside WWE


----------



## patpat

The set on jericho's last video on the aew page looks great , the tunnels looks cooler :lol


----------



## bradatar

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> MJF is gonna be the top heel in the entire industry within 3 years. You almost never see guys with his mic skills at his age.
> 
> I think he's ready to main event now, but I don't think they'll put him on top just yet. Especially with Mox and Punk likely coming in.




You’re one of the voices I listen to on here who is MJF I’m drunk and wanna listen to some promos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar

patpat said:


> I am a wwe fan too but it's very hard not to call some people shill. And also the idea of wwe fans/aew fans for me doesnt exist , there are just wrestling fans. Peace and love sister
> 
> 
> Exactly like last year's weight in, bo organisation , totally messy and absolutely random except mjf and sammy g, :lol cool to see starcast still had this horrendous production, seriously conrad....
> I would have watched the documentary if I didn't do so 3 times already...




I’ve said earlier I haven’t tried anything since WCW and I’m giving shit a shot. I can’t be the only one. This has so much potential. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patpat

Mox Girl said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a wwe fan too but it's very hard not to call some people shill. And also the idea of wwe fans/aew fans for me doesnt exist , there are just wrestling fans. Peace and love sister
> 
> 
> 
> There's a lot of people out there who don't consider mainly WWE fans to be "real" wrestling fans. I've actually had people say that to me before cos I mainly stick to WWE <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif" border="0" alt="" title="rolleyes" class="inlineimg" /> I agree with you that we're all wrestling fans at the end of the day. I watch mainly WWE but that's cos for a long time I had literally no access to other companies cos I had bad internet and WWE is the only wrestling company that airs stuff in NZ. It's a lot easier now to see other companies!
> 
> And I was mainly meaning the people going all "oh I bet WWE fans are mad right now that AEW is gonna be successful and threaten WWE" lol. It's like no, I want both of them to succeed? If AEW succeeds, then it might make WWE change things up a bit.
> 
> Plus I would be a hypocrite if I didn't support other companies considering Mox started his career outside WWE <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

 they are dumb, anyone who like wrestling no matter his promotion is a true fan. That's the kind of attitude that turned people off from watching indies for years. I myself didn't watch indies for a long time because of pricks like that and some of the indy wrestlers were pricks too. 
You can argue that wwe isnt a wrestling company since they sell themselves as sport entertainment and Vince has forbidden the world wrestling. But that's all marketing, wwe is wrestling and all fans of any wrestling promotion is a real fan. Those guys are just trying to be some elite because they watch some dudes do gymnastics and flips on the indy scene. 
But yeah do like me , ignore the comments and all the bad buzz and enjoy the show tho. Also you gotta watch that ITV documentary, you can find the link here it's awesome, I bet my cat you will be a Kenny omega fan :lol


----------



## patpat

bradatar said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a wwe fan too but it's very hard not to call some people shill. And also the idea of wwe fans/aew fans for me doesnt exist , there are just wrestling fans. Peace and love sister
> 
> 
> Exactly like last year's weight in, bo organisation , totally messy and absolutely random except mjf and sammy g, <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> cool to see starcast still had this horrendous production, seriously conrad....
> I would have watched the documentary if I didn't do so 3 times already...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve said earlier I haven’t tried anything since WCW and I’m giving shit a shot. I can’t be the only one. This has so much potential.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 yep! I like where they are going ( appart from them basically not caring about the weight in and throwing some talent there to say hi) :lol 
Also you gotta go to the aew official Twitter page, Jericho released a promo ?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

bradatar said:


> You’re one of the voices I listen to on here who is MJF I’m drunk and wanna listen to some promos
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I gotcha bro

Here's a recent one he did on BTE. He's the guy sitting at the table starting at 3:25


----------



## The Wood

epfou1 said:


> What is everyone biggest apprehensions about AEW leading towards their TV debut?
> 
> For me, its about the talent they have signed from the indys. I just hope they are good in the ring and haven't been signed just because they are mates with the young bucks.
> 
> I dont watch indy wrestling, so I never seen the likes of Brandon Cutler, MJF Sammy G, luchasarus in the ring. I watch being the elite so I recently learned about Brandon Cutler backstory and it is heartwarming, but if he sucks in the ring, then that backstory is going to get lost very quickly.
> 
> That goes for the likes of Joey Janela and MJF. I like their charisma off the ring.
> MJF BTE heel work is good. But if he cant put on a decent match in the ring, then im going lose interest quick.


I am worried that they think they are funnier than they are and that they put too much emphasis on niche acts that turn away general audiences. I’m also worried that they will book themselves into perceived corners, like they did with PAC/Page, which has lost them my business.


----------



## Derek30

Just forked over the 50 bucks for the PPV. Bring it on baby


----------



## Mox Girl

patpat said:


> they are dumb, anyone who like wrestling no matter his promotion is a true fan. That's the kind of attitude that turned people off from watching indies for years. I myself didn't watch indies for a long time because of pricks like that and some of the indy wrestlers were pricks too.
> You can argue that wwe isnt a wrestling company since they sell themselves as sport entertainment and Vince has forbidden the world wrestling. But that's all marketing, wwe is wrestling and all fans of any wrestling promotion is a real fan. Those guys are just trying to be some elite because they watch some dudes do gymnastics and flips on the indy scene.
> But yeah do like me , ignore the comments and all the bad buzz and enjoy the show tho. Also you gotta watch that ITV documentary, you can find the link here it's awesome, I bet my cat you will be a Kenny omega fan :lol


I've seen Kenny Omega wrestle before, I went to the WrestleCon Supershow during Mania weekend last year and he was in the main event of the show. I thought he was pretty cool.

Admittedly, I'm still new to companies other than WWE, but I'm learning  I attend indy wrestling in my city and I'm starting to watch stuff other than WWE. I'm looking forward to DoN!


----------



## Chan Hung

MJF is good on the mic.


----------



## patpat

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> bradatar said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re one of the voices I listen to on here who is MJF I’m drunk and wanna listen to some promos
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I gotcha bro
> 
> Here's a recent one he did on BTE. He's the guy sitting at the table starting at 3:25
Click to expand...

 "come here nerds" " I dont have to do dumb flips to get over" 
Holy shit , the guy gets in czw the most extreme federation , doesnt take bump wins title and absolutely worked all these guys. You can hear the guys saying "ITS NOT YOUR RING" working the smark is very difficult , anyone doing that is a legit asset


----------



## TheLooseCanon

AEW needs to hire Jim Johnston.


----------



## patpat

Mox Girl said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> they are dumb, anyone who like wrestling no matter his promotion is a true fan. That's the kind of attitude that turned people off from watching indies for years. I myself didn't watch indies for a long time because of pricks like that and some of the indy wrestlers were pricks too.
> You can argue that wwe isnt a wrestling company since they sell themselves as sport entertainment and Vince has forbidden the world wrestling. But that's all marketing, wwe is wrestling and all fans of any wrestling promotion is a real fan. Those guys are just trying to be some elite because they watch some dudes do gymnastics and flips on the indy scene.
> But yeah do like me , ignore the comments and all the bad buzz and enjoy the show tho. Also you gotta watch that ITV documentary, you can find the link here it's awesome, I bet my cat you will be a Kenny omega fan <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen Kenny Omega wrestle before, I went to the WrestleCon Supershow during Mania weekend last year and he was in the main event of the show. I thought he was pretty cool.
> 
> Admittedly, I'm still new to companies other than WWE, but I'm learning <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smilie" class="inlineimg" /> I attend indy wrestling in my city and I'm starting to watch stuff other than WWE. I'm looking forward to DoN!
Click to expand...

 heh to tell you the truth in am not much of an indy wrestling fans, but they produce some of the best from eddy Guerrero to Jon moxley, seth Rollins cm punk. In fact i went to this show where they were beating each others without doing any selling, but some indy scenes and talent can capture that old school feel and stand out. ( I am more an njpw/wwe guy and now aew too.) 
But yeah it's always cool to discover new things, indy event are funnier when you attend because it's all silly and nothing make sense. 
Also let's do a prayer circle for Moxley to show up! ?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

TheLooseCanon said:


> AEW needs to hire Jim Johnston.


Or just take great 80s/90s songs and change a couple notes to avoid getting sued. 

It worked for WCW


----------



## NXT Only

Okay guys when the next wave of Wrestlers come out in the battle royal will they receive individual entrances?

They have to right?


----------



## Beatles123

Mox Girl said:


> I hate that WWE fans are getting called "trolls" and "shills" by AEW fans  There's a lot of WWE fans out there who want AEW to succeed as well, like me. I want more successful wrestling, not less.
> 
> I'll be watching DoN tomorrow (hopefully...), it's on at midday Sunday in NZ.


Take it from someone who has been on social media all day: Make sure you realize the reverse is just as bad.

I'm not kidding.

I'm.

Not. 

Kidding. :cry

Trust me on this MG. WWE shills are in full effect right now.


----------



## Mox Girl

I don't pay attention to social media thankfully :lol I get all my wrestling news from here or Reddit, lol.

I'm now wondering how many wrestlers on DoN outside out of the obvious ones like Jericho that I'll actually recognize. I might have seen a few of them at WrestleCon and similar :hmm:


----------



## bradatar

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I gotcha bro
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a recent one he did on BTE. He's the guy sitting at the table starting at 3:25




I’m in love with this man. This is Miz on steroids holy shit i would make him the face of my company as a heel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patpat

Cody made fun at the outrage 
"I want to talk about women wrestling" brandi : "wow wow stop we had enough" 
I want to talk about the 24/7 title 
Brandi "do you not have anything to talk about that they are not gonna click bait?" 
I absolutely love it :lol they deserve to be worked for being such sensitive kids. Meanwhile sasha clearly making signs she wants to live...wow poor woman...the company came at the wrong moment for her she wouldn't have signed this 3 years contract


----------



## bradatar

Hahaha I can’t get over that shut up you fat marks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThortan

Haven't bought a PPV since UFC sixty-something. I am hyped though so decided to give them my money. It was that or new video game, and I love video games, so this show better be damned good. Been spoiled by WWE Network's cheap prices.


----------



## patpat

Mox Girl said:


> I don't pay attention to social media thankfully <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> I get all my wrestling news from here or Reddit, lol.
> 
> I'm now wondering how many wrestlers on DoN outside out of the obvious ones like Jericho that I'll actually recognize. I might have seen a few of them at WrestleCon and similar <img src="http://i.imgur.com/t338GQ8.png" border="0" alt="" title="hmm" class="inlineimg" />


 they are not very popular indy guys, most come little shows like house of glory etc


----------



## patpat

bradatar said:


> Hahaha I can’t get over that shut up you fat marks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 imagine when they get that on TV, you dont even needs to understand what a mark is, calling your audience a fat is just :lol


----------



## Beatles123

Mox Girl said:


> I don't pay attention to social media thankfully :lol I get all my wrestling news from here or Reddit, lol.
> 
> I'm now wondering how many wrestlers on DoN outside out of the obvious ones like Jericho that I'll actually recognize. I might have seen a few of them at WrestleCon and similar :hmm:


The fite live chat for tonights weigh in was absolutely cancerous. You had people calling Kylie a bayley knock off and even begging for a mans own marriage proposal to be turned down because he was an AEW fan. :flair I spent a good half an hour trying to tell someone that MJF wasn't just a Miz wannabe :vincecry


Take a gander at this one:



Cthulhu R'lyeh said:


> AEW isn't and will never be competition for WWE. WWE is fine as it is, they don't need to make improvements.


:Hutz I dunno about that, Chief!


----------



## Mox Girl

:ambrose4 Things like that make other rational WWE fans look bad, lol. I don't want to be associated with people like that.


----------



## bradatar

patpat said:


> imagine when they get that on TV, you dont even needs to understand what a mark is, calling your audience a fat is just :lol




I just showed my wife that promo she’s like he sounds so much like Jericho! I’m like that’s not a bad thing lol. That dude sold me on promo alone. He’s the Miz if Miz was aloud to go past PG. don’t flame me guys I’m just comparing lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beatles123

Mox Girl said:


> :ambrose4 Things like that make other rational WWE fans look bad, lol. I don't want to be associated with people like that.


Yeah. Just saying that for every AEW mark there are ten more WWE marks. Cody had to walk back saying something about bayley last night after Reddit went insane over it.

Tomorrows gonna be such a clusterfuck if AEW has any issues. Im lowkey worried. :flair


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

bradatar said:


> I just showed my wife that promo she’s like he sounds so much like Jericho! I’m like that’s not a bad thing lol. That dude sold me on promo alone. He’s the Miz if Miz was aloud to go past PG. don’t flame me guys I’m just comparing lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man I've always envisioned that this is what Miz would be like unscripted and uncensored. And to me MJF is even more natural on the mic than Miz. Miz was actually bad when he first came to WWE fresh from the Real World. It took him a few years to really find his comfort zone on the mic.

This dude has GOAT potential.


----------



## bradatar

Beatles123 said:


> Yeah. Just saying that for every AEW mark there are ten more WWE marks. Cody had to walk back saying something about bayley last night after Reddit went insane over it.
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrows gonna be such a clusterfuck if AEW has any issues. Im lowkey worried. :flair




They have this and know they need to be flawless tomorrow or the troll brigade will be ready to fill Reddit with bullshit. LETS STAY POSITIVE!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Man I've always envisioned that this is what Miz would be like unscripted and uncensored. And to me MJF is even more natural on the mic than Miz. Miz was actually bad when he first came to WWE fresh from the Real World. It took him a few years to really find his comfort zone on the mic.
> 
> 
> 
> This dude has GOAT potential.




I need to see him in front of a real crowd. I could tell a crowd of 200 they’re a bunch of pigs. I need to see him roast a crowd of a few thousand. If he does it he has a super fan. Dudes like that are what I like in wrestling. On the Miz note yeah I know he was trash but I wasn’t watching then haha. I tuned out during college, and when I got back in I actually hated him because he was MTV dude to me. He grew on me because he gets it. This mother fucker gets it x199 though. He roasted smarks and marks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElTerrible

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Man I've always envisioned that this is what Miz would be like unscripted and uncensored. And to me MJF is even more natural on the mic than Miz. Miz was actually bad when he first came to WWE fresh from the Real World. It took him a few years to really find his comfort zone on the mic.
> 
> This dude has GOAT potential.


Miz would be perfect for this, going all Talking Smack on Kenny Omega. :crying:


----------



## bradatar

ElTerrible said:


> Miz would be perfect for this, going all Talking Smack on Kenny Omega. :crying:




Fuck can you imagine him saying about how Omega was working his way through the indies and and Miz was trying to earn respect to get in the fucking locker room from Taker? I know nobody wants to see Miz Omega (except me) but that’s a cool story 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew Castillo

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Wait... who was outraged at the HoF crack? I saw a lot of laughing at it, but I don't recall any outrage. There was probably more outrage _within_ WWE than out here -- so much so that they edited it out of the replay. So enough with the histrionics.
> 
> Why can't this place just wait and try to enjoy the fucking show instead of nitpicking the shit out of everything.


Most of what I saw was surprise because usually WWE doesn't make mention of other promotions and really haven't since WCW.


----------



## Chan Hung

I just hope aew can be edgy and not worry about all the social justice Warriors LOL


----------



## bradatar

Just told my boy who’s there to get me a MJF auto. I’m all in on this mother fucker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Chan Hung said:


> I just hope aew can be edgy and not worry about all the social justice Warriors LOL


Privately owned company, TV-14, run by guys in their 30s who get it. We're not getting family friendly bullshit lol.


----------



## bradatar

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Privately owned company, TV-14, run by guys in their 30s who get it. We're not getting family friendly bullshit lol.




If they deliver this to me they’re gonna make a fortune. If tomorrow sucks I see myself getting irrationally angry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beatles123

bradatar said:


> If they deliver this to me they’re gonna make a fortune. If tomorrow sucks I see myself getting irrationally angry.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Define those parameters? Im curious. :hmm


----------



## bradatar

Beatles123 said:


> Define those parameters? Im curious. :hmm




I want hijinx.

I want some storylines.

I want I want story’s told in ring (not worried about this one as in ring work will be fine)

I want surprises 

I don’t want the “expected”

Gimme WCW randomness. They can do that and be fine because their ring workers are gonna put on a show.


Total side note: I hope tye Dillinger lasts ten seconds in the battle royal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

bradatar said:


> I want hijinx.
> 
> I want some storylines.
> 
> I want I want story’s told in ring (not worried about this one as in ring work will be fine)
> 
> I want surprises
> 
> I don’t want the “expected”
> 
> Gimme WCW randomness. They can do that and be fine because their ring workers are gonna put on a show.
> 
> 
> Total side note: *I hope tye Dillinger lasts ten seconds in the battle royal*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And then Peyton comes out and says "that's longer than you lasted with me you asshole!"


----------



## bradatar

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> And then Peyton comes out and says "that's longer than you lasted with me you asshole!"




To his defense it’s 8 seconds longer then I’d last. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hardcore Show

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> MJF is gonna be the top heel in the entire industry within 3 years. You almost never see guys with his mic skills at his age.
> 
> I think he's ready to main event now, but I don't think they'll put him on top just yet. Especially with Mox and Punk likely coming in.


Punk could very well work for AEW but I don't see him wrestling another match. Don't get your hopes up the guy was talking retirement while he was the WWE Champion. Could he work behind the scenes in some fashion yeah but getting in the ring no I think that train has passed.


----------



## patpat

bradatar said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> imagine when they get that on TV, you dont even needs to understand what a mark is, calling your audience a fat is just <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just showed my wife that promo she’s like he sounds so much like Jericho! I’m like that’s not a bad thing lol. That dude sold me on promo alone. He’s the Miz if Miz was aloud to go past PG. don’t flame me guys I’m just comparing lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 I agree, I actually think a character like the miz could work if they made him seem legit and actually gave him wins. 
But yeah he does give Jericho vibes too, maybe it's the scarf. I dont know if I can find his promo where he said a guy "yeah boo me, it doesnt change the fact that you need to pay two seats to fit in the place" and later explained the crowd he was going to be a big draw and a legitimate star when their favourite indy darling would still be breaking their bodies for 10 dollars and a "this is awesome" chant......that one....just I was like bro calm down shit :lol :lol


----------



## Chan Hung

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope aew can be edgy and not worry about all the social justice Warriors LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Privately owned company, TV-14, run by guys in their 30s who get it. We're not getting family friendly bullshit lol.
Click to expand...

 yes you have a excellent point and I think this is correct and anybody remember Rick Rude when he used to trash talk the audience LOL


----------



## Beatles123

bradatar said:


> I want hijinx.
> 
> I want some storylines.
> 
> I want I want story’s told in ring (not worried about this one as in ring work will be fine)
> 
> I want surprises
> 
> I don’t want the “expected”
> 
> Gimme WCW randomness. They can do that and be fine because their ring workers are gonna put on a show.
> 
> 
> Total side note: I hope tye Dillinger lasts ten seconds in the battle royal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:Hutz WCW randomness how? People already give All In flack for the penis druids......


----------



## patpat

Also I find the fans war stupid tho


----------



## Beatles123

patpat said:


> Also I find the fans war stupid tho


It was always gonna happen. It's BEEN happening with NJPW for years...the paradigm shift may soon be upon us.


----------



## Chan Hung

bradatar said:


> nWo4Lyfe420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gotcha bro
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a recent one he did on BTE. He's the guy sitting at the table starting at 3:25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m in love with this man. This is Miz on steroids holy shit i would make him the face of my company as a heel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Holy crap I just saw these videos and marked out this guy's a great heel


----------



## Mordecay

bradatar said:


> To his defense it’s 8 seconds longer then I’d last.


Good to see than I wouldn't be the only one lasting less than a minute with her if there is ever a chance :lmao


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Did anyone noticed that Cody took a shot at Bayley?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Its a nice atmosphere we have here compared to the WWE subforums. Lets see how its going to be after DoN.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Did anyone noticed that Cody took a shot at Bayley?


What did he say or what happened


----------



## Beatles123

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Did anyone noticed that Cody took a shot at Bayley?


:cry he took it back already. enough...:mj2


----------



## bradatar

Mordecay said:


> Good to see than I wouldn't be the only one lasting less than a minute with her if there is ever a chance :lmao




I’ll go to my grave saying Peyton is the hottest girl in WWE history. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*I always loved seeing MJF at our local Indy out of Cleveland AIW (The promotion that Johnny Gargano and Candice Lerae taught the school for and where Gargano especially become a legend in Cleveland) Anyway, I always love watching him work and the fact that he stays in character almost AT ALL TIMES. Literally, this dude is such a dick. You go to his table he will insult you and roast you hard. I said something dumb to him and he goes "Are you gonna buy something or just stand there staring like a stupid asshole?" My buddy approached him with a few drinks in him and asked for an 8X10, MJF just hands him the blank 8X10 photo and says 10 Bucks. My buddy says SIGN IT! He's like I don't have a marker.. The guy next to him hands him one and he basically scribbles on the photo while staring my friend in the eyes like a douche, pretty legendary guy tbh. Rare to find someone who commits to the part. He has been cool with us other times but I prefer when he is a dickhead to us.

MJF also had a stint there recently having funny matches with Colt Cabana where they said Colt was his father and they did the funny paternity test thing and everything (This was one of my fav nights at AIW overall because Emma was there lol)*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Chan Hung said:


> What did he say or what happened


He basically called Bayley Fake and pretending to be nice but he took it back. :lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Yuffie Kisaragi said:


> *I always loved seeing MJF at our local Indy out of Cleveland AIW (The promotion that Johnny Gargano and Candice Lerae taught the school for and where Gargano especially become a legend in Cleveland) Anyway, I always love watching him work and the fact that he stays in character almost AT ALL TIMES. Literally, this dude is such a dick. You go to his table he will insult you and roast you hard. I said something dumb to him and he goes "Are you gonna buy something or just stand there staring like a stupid asshole?" My buddy approached him with a few drinks in him and asked for an 8X10, MJF just hands him the blank 8X10 photo and says 10 Bucks. My buddy says SIGN IT! He's like I don't have a marker.. The guy next to him hands him one and he basically scribbles on the photo while staring my friend in the eyes like a douche, pretty legendary guy tbh. Rare to find someone who commits to the part. He has been cool with us other times but I prefer when he is a dickhead to us.
> 
> MJF also had a stint there recently having funny matches with Colt Cabana where they said Colt was his father and they did the funny paternity test thing and everything (This was one of my fav nights at AIW overall because Emma was there lol)*


I'm liking that he's a dick LOL we need more of these types of heels


----------



## PresidentGasman

Yuffie Kisaragi said:


> *I always loved seeing MJF at our local Indy out of Cleveland AIW (The promotion that Johnny Gargano and Candice Lerae taught the school for and where Gargano especially become a legend in Cleveland) Anyway, I always love watching him work and the fact that he stays in character almost AT ALL TIMES. Literally, this dude is such a dick. You go to his table he will insult you and roast you hard. I said something dumb to him and he goes "Are you gonna buy something or just stand there staring like a stupid asshole?" My buddy approached him with a few drinks in him and asked for an 8X10, MJF just hands him the blank 8X10 photo and says 10 Bucks. My buddy says SIGN IT! He's like I don't have a marker.. The guy next to him hands him one and he basically scribbles on the photo while staring my friend in the eyes like a douche, pretty legendary guy tbh. Rare to find someone who commits to the part. He has been cool with us other times but I prefer when he is a dickhead to us.
> 
> MJF also had a stint there recently having funny matches with Colt Cabana where they said Colt was his father and they did the funny paternity test thing and everything (This was one of my fav nights at AIW overall because Emma was there lol)*


honestly i could see him winning the Casino Battle Royal and facing Omega, of course he wouldnt win and become the first champion but he would probably put up a good fight.


----------



## Chan Hung

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did he say or what happened
> 
> 
> 
> He basically called Bayley Fake and pretending to be nice but he took it back. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

Oh okay LOL I see well hopefully the Jabs at the WWE are subtle or they remain empty because it's good for aew to focus on aew let WWE take the shots and aew to take the Higher Ground LOL


----------



## Beatles123

Yuffie Kisaragi said:


> *I always loved seeing MJF at our local Indy out of Cleveland AIW (The promotion that Johnny Gargano and Candice Lerae taught the school for and where Gargano especially become a legend in Cleveland) Anyway, I always love watching him work and the fact that he stays in character almost AT ALL TIMES. Literally, this dude is such a dick. You go to his table he will insult you and roast you hard. I said something dumb to him and he goes "Are you gonna buy something or just stand there staring like a stupid asshole?" My buddy approached him with a few drinks in him and asked for an 8X10, MJF just hands him the blank 8X10 photo and says 10 Bucks. My buddy says SIGN IT! He's like I don't have a marker.. The guy next to him hands him one and he basically scribbles on the photo while staring my friend in the eyes like a douche, pretty legendary guy tbh. Rare to find someone who commits to the part. He has been cool with us other times but I prefer when he is a dickhead to us.
> 
> MJF also had a stint there recently having funny matches with Colt Cabana where they said Colt was his father and they did the funny paternity test thing and everything (This was one of my fav nights at AIW overall because Emma was there lol)*


BUT HE'S JUST A MIZ CLONE!!!!!1!!!11!!!!1!!!


----------



## bradatar

Y’all got me on this MJF wagon and I’m gonna get so upset when someone like fucking Tj Perkins or tye eliminates him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

bradatar said:


> I’ll go to my grave saying Peyton is the hottest girl in WWE history.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used to think it was Torrie then Lacey came along...


----------



## bradatar

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I used to think it was Torrie then Lacey came along...




Torrie has always been my number one but Peyton is like

I can’t describe it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## virus21

Nah, Torrie is still the queen


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

virus21 said:


> Nah, Torrie is still the queen


The lesbian angle with Dawn Marie










I like to think they kept going at it after the camera stopped rolling.


----------



## virus21

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> The lesbian angle with Dawn Marie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to think they kept going at it after the camera stopped rolling.


Theres a fan fic for that. Possibly several


----------



## Beatles123

virus21 said:


> Theres a fan fic for that. Possibly several


WHO LET YOU INTO MY SECRET STASH?! :hutz


----------



## shandcraig

Guys i drove by mgm and saw the AEW poster?????? marking out for tomorrow


I could see them coming back here next year to sell out that new t mibile arena. Getting ahead of myself ???


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> Guys i drove by mgm and saw the AEW poster?????? marking out for tomorrow
> 
> 
> I could see them coming back here next year to sell out that new t mibile arena. Getting ahead of myself ???


Pics? :tommy


----------



## shandcraig

Im in the excalibur hotel having food and a drink lol.

Off topic, so many hot girls everywhee??


----------



## Sin City Saint

shandcraig said:


> Im in the excalibur hotel having food and a drink lol.
> 
> Off topic, so many hot girls everywhee??


Gonna be on the strip with a couple buddies in an hour if you end up in the area. 

So pumped for Double Or Nothing tomorrow!


----------



## NXT Only

I’m going to the next AEW event in Vegas. I have to. I heard the energy there is off the charts.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Still can't believe Callis pinned Omega. What a joke lol.


----------



## The Wood

AEW could get away with running these markets yearly. No reason they can’t do Double or Nothing in Vegas every May as well as a show in Chicago every Memorial Day weekend. They can also do Fight for the Fallen every year in Jacksonville. Those are three PPVs out of a possible 12.


----------



## shandcraig

They should also do the weekly show some times at that fight for fallen venue too. Such a cool venue and its free since he owns the building

Does wwe so vegas shows? Never heard of them doing it


----------



## Beatles123

shandcraig said:


> They should also do the weekly show some times at that fight for fallen venue too. Such a cool venue and its free since he owns the building
> 
> Does wwe so vegas shows? Never heard of them doing it


Raw Roulette.

Off to bed guys! SEE YOU TOMORROW!!! :lenny


----------



## patpat

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Still can't believe Callis pinned Omega. What a joke lol.


 he is his mentor, and it builds up the story of his downfall nicely


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

patpat said:


> he is his mentor, and it builds up the story of his downfall nicely


I don't buy that at all. They weren't even close until a few years ago and there's an endless list of better choices if he had to lose to someone to tell that story. All this does is make Omega look like a jabroni. Jericho too if he loses to Omega, which he likely will. It's arguably worse than Ellsworth beating AJ since at least he was an active wrestler.


----------



## Necrolust

sim8 said:


> Not just wrestling, all forms of entertainment have suffered from this.


That’s very true. Was it last year there was a twitter uproar over “friends”? It’s one of the most blandest shows ever, imo.

Think if Married with children aired this year, the saltiness would cover the earth.


----------



## Erik.

Glad we have an MJF bandwagon. :lol

Battle Royale winner please. Followed by loads and loads of pyro.


----------



## patpat

BulletClubFangirl said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> he is his mentor, and it builds up the story of his downfall nicely
> 
> 
> 
> I don't buy that at all. They weren't even close until a few years ago and there's an endless list of better choices if he had to lose to someone to tell that story. All this does is make Omega look like a jabroni. Jericho too if he loses to Omega, which he likely will. It's arguably worse than Ellsworth beating AJ since at least he was an active wrestler.
Click to expand...

 wtf are you talking about? Don callis and omega didn't know each other until recent years? Go listen to his podcast with Jericho. 
He lost against don after his loss after Takahashi and getting caught up in building a company with his friend and stopped training. That's the story. Most people dont know who callus is or do they care, when it is thrown in the documentary it flows well with the story they are telling. That's the most important because don callis wont be on their show. Also lol at Jericho looking like a jabroni I'd he loses to omega, no body looks bad losing to omega. Literally.


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> Glad we have an MJF bandwagon. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Battle Royale winner please. Followed by loads and loads of pyro.


 I thought you wanted someone bigger for the spot ? :lol 
Actually I am not for throwing him in such an important spot yet. They should make him a midcard first, have some great rivalries with hangman and next they move to the main event scene. They are like 27 and 23. There is literally no urge :lol


----------



## Erik.

patpat said:


> I thought you wanted someone bigger for the spot ? :lol
> Actually I am not for throwing him in such an important spot yet. They should make him a midcard first, have some great rivalries with hangman and next they move to the main event scene. They are like 27 and 23. There is literally no urge :lol


I told you, I'm going in with the lowest expectations possible for any surprises.

The Elite could really have different definitions to how big a surprise is compared to the wider wrestling community.

They may see the likes of Liger or KENTA as huge wrestling surprises. Whereas alot of other people are dead set on Ambrose for example.

I just hope they don't cop out and have someone like Page as #21


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you wanted someone bigger for the spot ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I am not for throwing him in such an important spot yet. They should make him a midcard first, have some great rivalries with hangman and next they move to the main event scene. They are like 27 and 23. There is literally no urge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you, I'm going in with the lowest expectations possible for any surprises.
> 
> The Elite could really have different definitions to how big a surprise is compared to the wider wrestling community.
> 
> They may see the likes of Liger or KENTA as huge wrestling surprises. Whereas alot of other people are dead set on Ambrose for example.
> 
> I just hope they don't cop out and have someone like Page as #21
Click to expand...

 i think you are underestimating them, of course they understand the difference. 
Also its Tony khan that said he has some big surprise...and I doubt kenta is a big deal for Khan. 
But I do agree with you about going with low expectations


----------



## Erik.

patpat said:


> i think you are underestimating them, of course they understand the difference.
> Also its Tony khan that said he has some big surprise...and I doubt kenta is a big deal for Khan.
> But I do agree with you about going with low expectations


What makes you think they do?

They hyped up Cody's opponent for DoN and there was a HUGE wave of disappointment when it was revealed as Dustin. 

It's only since then with all the promos and video packages have people finally come round to the fact that it's a big deal, which is a testament to how good AEW have done with building that feud. 

KENTA was a huge name before his NXT mess. They could quite easily see him as a big name. For god sake he was one of the greatest wrestlers in the world at one point alongside Bryan.

Don't get me wrong, I'd love KENTA on the roster if he can stay fit, but he isn't a big surprise to a wider audience and hopefully they know that. Same with Liger, who is one of the biggest legends of this sport.

And putting Page in the match would be undefendable. Sort of shit WWE would throw to swerve the audience.


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think you are underestimating them, of course they understand the difference.
> Also its Tony khan that said he has some big surprise...and I doubt kenta is a big deal for Khan.
> But I do agree with you about going with low expectations
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think they do?
> 
> They hyped up Cody's opponent for DoN and there was a HUGE wave of disappointment when it was revealed as Dustin.
> 
> It's only since then with all the promos and video packages have people finally come round to the fact that it's a big deal, which is a testament to how good AEW have done with building that feud.
> 
> KENTA was a huge name before his NXT mess. They could quite easily see him as a big name. For god sake he was one of the greatest wrestlers in the world at one point alongside Bryan.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'd love KENTA on the roster if he can stay fit, but he isn't a big surprise to a wider audience and hopefully they know that. Same with Liger, who is one of the biggest legends of this sport.
> 
> And putting Page in the match would be undefendable. Sort of shit WWE would throw to swerve the audience.
Click to expand...

 well because it's not exactly the same situation. In fact for cody's opponent they actually never said it will be a big surprise. Cody even said he has a personal issue with him which reduced the possible opponents. 
Here its them alongside Tony khan himself saying they have big shit for the show. So yes I am going with the same spirit as you but I wont be surprised if they really have some big surprises. 
As for hangman i dont see him as a #1 contender for the world title yet. 
But we are the day, we will see.


----------



## patpat

Also from their Twitter the tunnels arent done yet but from what I see, they can get lightened up &#55358;&#56691;&#55358;&#56691;


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

patpat said:


> wtf are you talking about? Don callis and omega didn't know each other until recent years? Go listen to his podcast with Jericho.
> He lost against don after his loss after Takahashi and getting caught up in building a company with his friend and stopped training. That's the story. Most people dont know who callus is or do they care, when it is thrown in the documentary it flows well with the story they are telling. That's the most important because don callis wont be on their show. Also lol at Jericho looking like a jabroni I'd he loses to omega, no body looks bad losing to omega. Literally.


I didn't say they didn't know each other. I said they weren't close, especially on screen which would be the only part that matters if you're saying that him being his mentor justifies him pinning Kenny (which is dumb anyway since he didn't train Kenny and was a jobber himself). Callis has said that he went years without speaking to Kenny. Not because of a dispute by the way, I'm guessing it was just Japan and wrestling keeping Kenny busy and I think Callis said something along those lines if I'm not mistaken. I've listened to that podcast. I actually like Callis as a commentator when he isn't breaking kayfabe. Doesn't mean it isn't dumb as fuck for Omega to lose to him under any circumstances. People not knowing him doesn't make it any better. Those who don't know him will just see Kenny losing to some old out of shape man and those who do know him will know that Kenny lost to the commentator and corporate Impact guy who never really made a mark as a wrestler even in his prime. It's not a death sentence for Kenny but it's bad look. Again you could pick so many wrestlers for Kenny to lose to in order to tell the story of him losing a step without making Kenny look like a joke. Going from losing a competitive 40 minute match to Tanahashi to jobbing to Don Callis is way too much of a drop off, especially since we're meant to buy that he'll be facing Jericho in a tournament to crown AEW's first world champion. They could've picked some midcard wrestler and it would've done wonders for him while not making Kenny look so bad. Sort of like when Juice pinned him in the G1. Even Callis's partners in that match would've been a better choice. 

Context buddy. Callis scored a pin on Kenny in the build up to this match so of course it makes Jericho look worse for failing where a guy like Callis succeeded. Kenny and Jericho are 2 of my three favorite wrestlers so I'm just critiquing the booking, not either talent.


----------



## patpat

Bro callis pinned omega in a bingo hall at an indy event for a fun dark match, in his video he certainly decided to pay him an homage by including it in. 
Thats why I mentioned DON callis being his mentor, but ey we both have our opinion and I dont think I will convince you just like you wont convince me that it's not that important 



Britt Baker's themsesong!!!!!! ???


----------



## Erik.

From the latest video, the chandelier isn't above the ring. fpalm


----------



## shandcraig

Video where. I always thought it was above the stage set which made sense to me


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132067775856275456


----------



## shandcraig

Chandelier shape is pretty cool. I'll let you know how it looks in person, i wanna know how it looks from tv though!!


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

It can't be easy to cut a long promo like that with construction going on in the background. Jericho's a pro.


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> From the latest video, the chandelier isn't above the ring. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/FA2CI9v.gif" border="0" alt="" title="fpalm" class="inlineimg" />


 bro...if you are talking about the Jericho video, then it is above the ring...
Look at the ring itself. The video shot by Jericho was done before the first photo ( where we see the chandelier above the ring ) was done. 
If you look at the ring in jericho's video it is barely started , but if you look at the picture that we got yesterday the ring is almost done........( and the chandelier is above) at least that's my conclusion


----------



## shandcraig

Wow get your eyes checked,lol that thing is so far from above the ring lol


----------



## bradatar

Couldn’t sleep. It’s not hyperbole to say this is the biggest day in wrestling in probably 30 years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig

I had 2 drinks and alachol prevents me from sleeping. Oh well i agree!!

Its important but maybe not the most important day in the past 30
It has its importance moving forward


----------



## patpat

shandcraig said:


> Wow get your eyes checked,lol that thing is so far from above the ring lol


 yep it's in the air between the two screens. 
But with the picture Erik actually posted I thought the dude was saying it was just on the concrete, between the tunnels. 
Which is why i referred to an old picture where it is suspended in the air. 
But anyway...



shandcraig said:


> I had 2 drinks and alachol prevents me from sleeping. Oh well i agree!!


 imagine falling asleep and waking up at the end of the show :lol :lol :lol 

How can you guys actually not sleep? :lol


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Is it weird that I'm so nervous?! I just want the show to be great.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

BulletClubFangirl said:


> I didn't say they didn't know each other. I said they weren't close, especially on screen which would be the only part that matters if you're saying that him being his mentor justifies him pinning Kenny (which is dumb anyway since he didn't train Kenny and was a jobber himself). Callis has said that he went years without speaking to Kenny. Not because of a dispute by the way, I'm guessing it was just Japan and wrestling keeping Kenny busy and I think Callis said something along those lines if I'm not mistaken. I've listened to that podcast. I actually like Callis as a commentator when he isn't breaking kayfabe. Doesn't mean it isn't dumb as fuck for Omega to lose to him under any circumstances. People not knowing him doesn't make it any better. Those who don't know him will just see Kenny losing to some old out of shape man and those who do know him will know that Kenny lost to the commentator and corporate Impact guy who never really made a mark as a wrestler even in his prime. It's not a death sentence for Kenny but it's bad look. Again you could pick so many wrestlers for Kenny to lose to in order to tell the story of him losing a step without making Kenny look like a joke. Going from losing a competitive 40 minute match to Tanahashi to jobbing to Don Callis is way too much of a drop off, especially since we're meant to buy that he'll be facing Jericho in a tournament to crown AEW's first world champion. They could've picked some midcard wrestler and it would've done wonders for him while not making Kenny look so bad. Sort of like when Juice pinned him in the G1. Even Callis's partners in that match would've been a better choice.
> 
> Context buddy. Callis scored a pin on Kenny in the build up to this match so of course it makes Jericho look worse for failing where a guy like Callis succeeded. Kenny and Jericho are 2 of my three favorite wrestlers so I'm just critiquing the booking, not either talent.


So, wait - i’m trying to follow your issue through your posts.

Are you basically saying you’ll be unhappy if Kenny wins and you’ll be unhappy if 
Jericho wins?

Then you’ll be unhappy regardless, right?


----------



## patpat

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Is it weird that I'm so nervous?! I just want the show to be great.


do like me, stop giving a fuck and enjoy. don't forget we are fans here to enjoy 0


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

patpat said:


> do like me, stop giving a fuck and enjoy. don't forget we are fans here to enjoy 0


Could not agree more - treat it like seeing a comedian

Go in, expecting to laugh, and you’ll enjoy it - dissect his set for hours on end and you’ll be miserable

These guys would have to book Kevin Nash to come in at the end and beat both Jericho and Kenny, while calling them vanilla midgets on the mic in order for me not to enjoy it


----------



## Erik.

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Is it weird that I'm so nervous?! I just want the show to be great.


Tips.

1. Stay off the internet when watching. You'll enjoy it more.
2. Go in to it with an open mind and low expectations.

Do that and you'll enjoy the show more than you could ever have imagined. 

Remember, the show will be shit on by a lot of people. Mostly those that like to nitpick everything from the way the stage looks, to the way it's produced and presented. To the fact that 50 year old Jericho is in the main event etc.

Ignore them. Just do you.


----------



## Jedah

Well, the pressure is definitely on. They need to hit a home run tonight. After All In, their chances of doing so are good, but we'll just have to see. I hope it ends with a real shocker like Mox laying out Omega.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Erik. said:


> Tips.
> 
> 1. Stay off the internet when watching. You'll enjoy it more.
> 2. Go in to it with an open mind and low expectations.
> 
> Do that and you'll enjoy the show more than you could ever have imagined.
> 
> Remember, the show will be shit on by a lot of people. Mostly those that like to nitpick everything from the way the stage looks, to the way it's produced and presented. To the fact that 50 year old Jericho is in the main event etc.
> 
> Ignore them. Just do you.


Staying off the internet is a must for me, just for my own sanity. But yeah, some people are probably prepared for it to be shit and the wont be dissuaded from that opinion no matter what. 

I'll just sit in corner and rock back and forth until the show is on :worried


----------



## TD Stinger

Tonight's the night bitches.

I mean guys like Cody and Tony have said this will be one of the best PPV's ever, best of the last 10 years, things like that. So yeah, they have to deliver.

And look, it's going to deliver. Unless some of these guys just have the worst performances of the year or there's a million technical issues (knocks on wood), the show will be great.

Will it be a transcendent all time classic show that will stand the test of time? That's up for them to prove. And I'm confident they will get close.

Honestly I'm just really hyped for that Pre Show Battle Royal? Part of my night will peak with that much and what they pull of with that. On one hand, you gotta have someone big win it so you would think there would be a surprise. On the other hand, do you really have a big debut, whoever it may be, on the pre show? I can't answer that, which is what makes it so exciting.

I know people are talking about Moxley and all, but I think I'll go with Hangman as a "surprise" to win the BR.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Btw pat I know you don't wanna go back and forth anymore and neither do I but I said they weren't close until the last few years, not that they aren't close now. 



LifeInCattleClass said:


> So, wait - i’m trying to follow your issue through your posts.
> 
> Are you basically saying you’ll be unhappy if Kenny wins and you’ll be unhappy if
> Jericho wins?
> 
> Then you’ll be unhappy regardless, right?


My issue is that Don got a win over Kenny in the build up to this match when they could've picked so many better opponents to tell the same story. Imagine if NJPW told the story of Okada losing a step by jobbing him out to Gedo instead of the arc we got with the G1 and beyond. I get that Kenny didn't have as much time to tell that kind of story but again, there were way better choices to pin him than Don Callis. 

I'd be fine with either guy winning but I'm pulling for Jericho for multiple reasons.


----------



## Erik.

TD Stinger said:


> I know people are talking about Moxley and all, but I think I'll go with Hangman as a "surprise" to win the BR.


If I hadn't paid for the main show, Page winning the BR may actually have made me not want to watch live.

It'd be such a bad choice.


----------



## Taroostyles

Well I've waited over 18 years for this night, as good as Impact was at one time they never had this level of notoriety or support. 

Tonight they have to go all out, it has to be a grand slam not just a home run. I'm expecting great wrestling, good production values, a little edge on the presentation, and 1 or 2 big surprises. 

If they do that, it's a wrap.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Btw pat I know you don't wanna go back and forth anymore and neither do I but I said they weren't close until the last few years, not that they aren't close now.
> 
> 
> 
> My issue is that Don got a win over Kenny in the build up to this match when they could've picked so many better opponents to tell the same story. Imagine if NJPW told the story of Okada losing a step by jobbing him out to Gedo instead of the arc we got with the G1 and beyond. I get that Kenny didn't have as much time to tell that kind of story but again, there were way better choices to pin him than Don Callis.
> 
> I'd be fine with either guy winning but I'm pulling for Jericho for multiple reasons.


Ah ok - gotcha.

Oh well, it happened - could’ve been done better, sure - normally I would say it didn’t matter - but they did put it as part of the story now, so I see your point.

If moxley comes in, then i hope kenny wins - you don’t want the title to be between 2 ex wwe guys

If mox does not come in.... i still want kenny to win 

I think jericho can pick up his first W against Cody



Erik. said:


> If I hadn't paid for the main show, Page winning the BR may actually have made me not want to watch live.
> 
> It'd be such a bad choice.


Just interested - how so?

I actually think it will play in the story nicely - and who would not want to see hangman v kenny for the title?


----------



## TD Stinger

Erik. said:


> If I hadn't paid for the main show, Page winning the BR may actually have made me not want to watch live.
> 
> It'd be such a bad choice.


Bad as in Hangman just got taken out by PAC or bad in the sense that you don't want Hangman in the title match?

Again I'm tempering my expectations and trying to not get too excited about a Moxley debut or someone else. And a week ago I though the exact opposite. But now that Hangman doesn't have an official match and he's saying he won't be at DON (though I guess the Buy In isn't officially DON), I don't know, he has to be an option.

No longer is this a match for just a future title shot. This is a match for a shot in the 1st ever AEW Title match. So with that in mind, it has to be someone big. And unless they have a surprise up their sleeves, Hangman seems like he's the best they got for that spot.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Tonight will go down as the greatest night in the history of our sport.


----------



## patpat

I still think they are not putting hangman page in their first ever title match. 
I guess we will see, but the idea that after all these years those guys + Tony Khan dont know what wrestler to put on to make a big main event is quite unbelievable, but we will see.


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Just interested - how so?
> 
> I actually think it will play in the story nicely - and who would not want to see hangman v kenny for the title?


I just think it's something that'd be rightly shit on if it was another wrestling company doing it. 

They've pushed the Battle Royale as getting a title shot for weeks, even before PAC/Page was cancelled. They've pushed this whole tournament as having true surprises even before PAC/Page was cancelled. 

Not to mention that Page is also now kayfabe injured.

I don't MIND him being in the match. If he is part of the first 5 who start in the ring for example and they push him as the babyface of the match, selling his knee throughout only to lose and fail at the final hurdle by their "BIG NAME"

But to win it? AND be lucky enough to draw that joker card? No thanks. That's just not for me. Swerve for swerve sake.



TD Stinger said:


> Bad as in Hangman just got taken out by PAC or bad in the sense that you don't want Hangman in the title match?
> 
> Again I'm tempering my expectations and trying to not get too excited about a Moxley debut or someone else. And a week ago I though the exact opposite. But now that Hangman doesn't have an official match and he's saying he won't be at DON (though I guess the Buy In isn't officially DON), I don't know, he has to be an option.
> 
> No longer is this a match for just a future title shot. This is a match for a shot in the 1st ever AEW Title match. So with that in mind, it has to be someone big. And unless they have a surprise up their sleeves, Hangman seems like he's the best they got for that spot.


Almost both.

I think they need to sell the kayfabe injury. No way should he be winning the battle royal. As mentioned in my last post, I wouldn't actually being against him being in there, especially if cards were still available. Have him be in the match, sell the knee and eventually fall short. But please no win.

In terms of a title shot. No, not this early. They need to slowly build him up. It'd be silly if he won and got a title shot when original plans were a heel to take on Omega. They shouldn't halt their original plans because one guy couldn't lose (PAC). They just need to replace PAC in the role and keep it going. 

Hangman will get his shot. Preferably beating PAC for the title sometime next year, which would be a superb story if booked and written correctly.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> I just think it's something that'd be rightly shit on if it was another wrestling company doing it.
> 
> They've pushed the Battle Royale as getting a title shot for weeks, even before PAC/Page was cancelled. They've pushed this whole tournament as having true surprises even before PAC/Page was cancelled.
> 
> Not to mention that Page is also now kayfabe injured.
> 
> I don't MIND him being in the match. If he is part of the first 5 who start in the ring for example and they push him as the babyface of the match, selling his knee throughout only to lose and fail at the final hurdle by their "BIG NAME"
> 
> But to win it? AND be lucky enough to draw that joker card? No thanks. That's just not for me. Swerve for swerve sake.


Hey, fair point k


----------



## TD Stinger

Erik. said:


> Almost both.
> 
> I think they need to sell the kayfabe injury. No way should he be winning the battle royal. As mentioned in my last post, I wouldn't actually being against him being in there, especially if cards were still available. Have him be in the match, sell the knee and eventually fall short. But please no win.
> 
> In terms of a title shot. No, not this early. They need to slowly build him up. It'd be silly if he won and got a title shot when original plans were a heel to take on Omega. They shouldn't halt their original plans because one guy couldn't lose (PAC). They just need to replace PAC in the role and keep it going.
> 
> Hangman will get his shot. Preferably beating PAC for the title sometime next year, which would be a superb story if booked and written correctly.


I don't really disagree with anything you say. But again, this match is so important now. And they have to pick someone worthy of the spot. And if it ain't Moxley or someone else, who do you go with? Janela? MJF? Havoc? They're even less ready for that spot, at least in my eyes. Maybe MJF could do something good in that spot, but eh?

If this match were just for a future title shot, I really wouldn't care who wins. Sonny Kiss could win for all I care. But for the right to be in AEW's 1st ever Championship match? I mean Hangman was already going to be one of your top 4 contenders. And if they can't get someone better, I wouldn't begrudge them for going with him.


----------



## patpat

It's funny how everyone is so stressed tho 
I still think hangaman is not winning that battle royal. Because the winner is obviously already decided, and I doubt the surprises they talked about was page.
And nope he is not getting a title shot this early, I wonder if most of us worry because of the idea that they might fail his push by going too fast 
After the Roman debacle I fairly think no company is gonna fall for that ever again.


----------



## Erik.

TD Stinger said:


> I don't really disagree with anything you say. But again, this match is so important now. And they have to pick someone worthy of the spot. And if it ain't Moxley or someone else, who do you go with? Janela? MJF? Havoc? They're even less ready for that spot, at least in my eyes. Maybe MJF could do something good in that spot, but eh?
> 
> If this match were just for a future title shot, I really wouldn't care who wins. Sonny Kiss could win for all I care. But for the right to be in AEW's 1st ever Championship match? I mean Hangman was already going to be one of your top 4 contenders. And if they can't get someone better, I wouldn't begrudge them for going with him.


If Omega is going to end up being champion anyway, going off reports, I don't think it necessarily matters who wins. As long as it's a heel, preferably one they see a bright future in.

If by surprise, AEW mean the typical WWE term for surprise in battle royals by using legends such as DDP etc. then they could do a lot worse than have MJF win by ways of fuckery to push up the heat level on him. But if by surprise, AEW mean a legit big name (Moxley for example), then yes, Moxley should win.

I just can't see it being Moxley because:

A) He's filming a movie and there's never been any hints regarding AEW/Moxley besides what fans want.

B) Moxley is a bigger star than PAC is likely to ever be and I don't see them having Moxley in PACs role of losing to Omega in the first ever title match, which will also likely be Moxleys first singles match in the company.

Then again, I have already said I will be going into the PPV with low expectations in terms of who's going to show up so if they do end up going for Moxley etc. I'll be over the moon and intrigued as to how they build towards that match.


----------



## Death Rider

TD Stinger said:


> I don't really disagree with anything you say. But again, this match is so important now. And they have to pick someone worthy of the spot. And if it ain't Moxley or someone else, who do you go with? Janela? MJF? Havoc? They're even less ready for that spot, at least in my eyes. Maybe MJF could do something good in that spot, but eh?
> 
> If this match were just for a future title shot, I really wouldn't care who wins. Sonny Kiss could win for all I care. But for the right to be in AEW's 1st ever Championship match? I mean Hangman was already going to be one of your top 4 contenders. And if they can't get someone better, I wouldn't begrudge them for going with him.


As someone who watched Havoc in Progress, he is more then ready to be a top heel more so then Page. I would say the same for MJF as well. Hangman Page entering the match as the joker would be dumb.


----------



## Beatles123

I am petrified. Utterly petrified. :Hutz
@IronMan8 ; Thanks for making this seem like an insurmountable endeavor, damn it :lol


----------



## patpat

Meltzer said Moxley can be there despite the movie. 
In fact Jack was also also filming a movie but it didn't prevent him from going to aew's headquarter to do the interviews and everything. As for the rest we absolutely dont know their plans.


----------



## Beatles123

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132124335873728512
Welp


----------



## Chan Hung

Well guys today's the day I'm going to go ahead and probably buy this ....first just going to wait for the buy-in show. I hope that they consider reducing the pay-per-view rate next time, so that they will get more buys. Yes they did a good job selling out, but I'm pretty sure they're going to want to do good pay-per-view rates so hopefully they consider maybe lowering it next time..lol

Very excited about today although I only know about 6 guys on the whole damn show <img src="http://i.imgur.com/m2XjBg7.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Heston" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## Erik.

Beatles123 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132124335873728512
> Welp


Anyone expecting Punk genuinely is an idiot though.

:lol

If Punk is EVER going to show up at an AEW event, I am sure it'll likely be one that isn't hyped. DoN, one of the most hyped non-WWE PPVs in decades? Nope. ALL-IN 2 in Chicago? Nope. People will be expecting it.

A random weekly live television episode? Go for it.

The buzz that would see through wrestling communities alone and on social media for wrestling fans everywhere to tune in right away and see CM Punk would be HUGE - plus with it being a random appearance on their television show, it'll give off an anything can happen vibe.


----------



## Death Rider

Yeah doesn't Punk have a UFC commentary thing this weekend?


----------



## Erik.

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> Yeah doesn't Punk have a UFC commentary thing this weekend?


Yeah, I believe it starts a few hours after the DoN pre-show.

I just think SOME people want to believe. I also think a lot of people aren't really sure of the facts though and aren't aware what Punk is doing.

He is only about 50 odd minutes away via private jet though and we all know who owns one of those.










:lol


----------



## patpat

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> Yeah doesn't Punk have a UFC commentary thing this weekend?


 he has, I really dont get the point of trying so hard to find what the surprises will be and what will happen. That just runs the show for oneself


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

What is Stu Bennett up to these days? I'd love to see him as one of the surprise BR entrants.


----------



## Beatles123

patpat said:


> he has, I really dont get the point of trying so hard to find what the surprises will be and what will happen. That just runs the show for oneself


I already have. Im so damn anxious for this to be a hiy and for the production to surpass All in. I hope Starcast wasnt an indicator :hutz


----------



## Chan Hung

Punk could debut on their Chicago ppv show, hell...even on their debut on TNT


----------



## Erik.

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> What is Stu Bennett up to these days? I'd love to see him as one of the surprise BR entrants.


He was in Lucha Underground as "The Lord"


----------



## Chan Hung

Beatles123 said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> he has, I really dont get the point of trying so hard to find what the surprises will be and what will happen. That just runs the show for oneself
> 
> 
> 
> I already have. Im so damn anxious for this to be a hiy and for the production to surpass All in. I hope Starcast wasnt an indicator <img src="http://i.imgur.com/tSkwSHn.png" border="0" alt="" title="hutz" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

Was Starcast bad?
And yeah the show has to deliver today. They have a TV show coming up.


----------



## Beatles123

Chan Hung said:


> Was Starcast bad?
> And yeah the show has to deliver today. They have a TV show coming up.


well, the weigh in i mean.


----------



## Death Rider

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> What is Stu Bennett up to these days? I'd love to see him as one of the surprise BR entrants.


Effectively retired. He has been a commentator and general manager for some promotions in the UK but I don't think he has wrestled a match in a few years.


----------



## TD Stinger

Erik. said:


> If Omega is going to end up being champion anyway, going off reports, I don't think it necessarily matters who wins. As long as it's a heel, preferably one they see a bright future in.
> 
> If by surprise, AEW mean the typical WWE term for surprise in battle royals by using legends such as DDP etc. then they could do a lot worse than have MJF win by ways of fuckery to push up the heat level on him. But if by surprise, AEW mean a legit big name (Moxley for example), then yes, Moxley should win.
> 
> I just can't see it being Moxley because:
> 
> A) He's filming a movie and there's never been any hints regarding AEW/Moxley besides what fans want.
> 
> B) Moxley is a bigger star than PAC is likely to ever be and I don't see them having Moxley in PACs role of losing to Omega in the first ever title match, which will also likely be Moxleys first singles match in the company.
> 
> Then again, I have already said I will be going into the PPV with low expectations in terms of who's going to show up so if they do end up going for Moxley etc. I'll be over the moon and intrigued as to how they build towards that match.


I think it matters in the sense that it's your first title match ever. Because of that, it has to deliver. And the lesser the star in the match, the more it has to deliver.

I go back and forth on whether I see Moxley being on the show. And even if he is, in what fashion? I don't know, we'll see some surprises tonight. But I don't know if any will be as big as Moxley.



ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> As someone who watched Havoc in Progress, he is more then ready to be a top heel more so then Page. I would say the same for MJF as well. Hangman Page entering the match as the joker would be dumb.


I've seen plenty of Havoc in Progress, and while I respect him, I don't see him as the main champion of a major company, nor do I see him as a top contender compared to Page. Most of his matches revolve around excessive amounts of weapons and hardcore and while he can wrestle too, I just don't buy into someone with his look at the top of the card compared to others.

And with MJF, while I like him, I don't see him as a top contender yet either. Not above Hangman. Though I think he can get there.


----------



## patpat

Few hours away before the most important event in the modern history of wrestling 
The landscape of the business could change for the better 
Or.....the monopoly could continue and bring down the industry with it, absolutely EXCITING!


----------



## bradatar

Well I just spent the 50. Put it this way: that’s the most I’ve paid legally to watch something in over ten years.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raye

bradatar said:


> Well I just spent the 50. Put it this way: that’s the most I’ve paid legally to watch something in over ten years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ditto.

One aspect I'm excited about is potentially new stables and alliances and stuff of the sort. So far everybody is currently on their own, but that's probably going to change come TV time.


----------



## bradatar

Raye said:


> Ditto.
> 
> 
> 
> One aspect I'm excited about is potentially new stables and alliances and stuff of the sort. So far everybody is currently on their own, but that's probably going to change come TV time.




I just wanna be here from the get go. It’s the reason I still even bother watching RAW/SD is that ‘anything can happen’ even though WWE rarely does that anymore. Just need AEW to gimme some dramaaaaaa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patpat

Damn I dont want to be any of these guys right now :lol


----------



## orited

Any company daring to be different deserves chance they have my money on that factor alone, nxt started out as a reality show ffs and in the wwe sector they usually have the best shows so If they target nxts success then I think that would be awesome for them what time does this start uk time? I'm planning on watching it all on fite tv on ps4 browser


----------



## Erik.

Amell, Mundo, KENTA, Liger, Swagger.

I think one of those, if not a few may be in the Battle Royale.

Worth nothing that Nick Diener posted this morning that nobody had guessed the wrestler he wrote music for yet.


----------



## patpat

What those 4 guys have done is absolutely tremendous, the best and most brilliant mind of the business failed 
If they succeed and they win, they are in the history books.


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> Amell, Mundo, KENTA, Liger, Swagger.
> 
> I think one of those, if not a few may be in the Battle Royale.
> 
> Worth nothing that Nick Diener posted this morning that nobody had guessed the wrestler he wrote music for yet.


 amell is hurt , he wont be there he said it. 
Kenta I think went back to Japan. Jack Hager said he isnt coming until the summer because he doesnt want to step in that man's shaddow and for liger I dont know.


----------



## Chan Hung

bradatar said:


> Well I just spent the 50. Put it this way: that’s the most I’ve paid legally to watch something in over ten years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a 50 I'm also about to spend. To many here that's a lot of $$ that could be wisely used elsewhere. I could also easily stream this illegally but I'm not. I'm supporting them because i want an alternative. I want to have another major promotion that finally gives us something else to see instead of the same thing on the USA network. Think about the impact, no pun...that the last time many people spent money on another wrestling ppv was a WCW one. I hope that we see a great show of production, wrestling, pyro, commentary, story, etc...give it all u got AEW.. u need to make this a must see again type of PPV and one that transitions us to get hyped for the TNT show.


----------



## V-Trigger

Casino BR predictions:

It's either Hangman, Havoc/MJF or 21 aka big surprise.


----------



## rbhayek

I am hoping AEW succeeds not because I want WWE to fail but because I want WWE to give a shit again and try instead of half-assing it. AEW succeeding would be best for business.


----------



## bradatar

V-Trigger said:


> Casino BR predictions:
> 
> 
> 
> It's either Hangman, Havoc/MJF or 21 aka big surprise.




Those aren’t big. I don’t think Vegas will have on a betting slip who the surprise will be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik.

Ah, here's your surprise. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132139556101222400
:lol :lol


----------



## Death Rider

Urgh Eli Drake would be so lame as the winner. 



bradatar said:


> Those aren’t big. I don’t think Vegas will have on a betting slip who the surprise will be.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe not but you can build MJF or Havoc. Both would be great top heels (obviously Omega would beat either of them) but most likely it is a surprise winner


----------



## Sugnid

UK crew-what are we saying!

Who’s stumped up the £14.95 and watching history be made tonight?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

If Eli Drake was their biggest surprise of the show and won the BR I'd be done with AEW after one show.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

If they already announced Shawn Spears I think it's safe to assume that most of the surprises would be relatively big names.


----------



## Asuka842

Eli Drake would be very underwhelming indeed, especially if he's booked to win. No, it doesn't HAVE to be Moxley or Punk imo. However, "lamer version of The Rock" would indeed be an anticlimax.


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> Ah, here's your surprise.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132139556101222400
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


 not every wrestler that's going to Vegas is gonna be in the actual show, wrestlers are fans too bro :lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Erik. said:


> Ah, here's your surprise.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132139556101222400
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


 I don't mind if he participates but he should not win


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

MJF is the only guy already announced for the match I'd accept winning.

The other guys are not world championship material.


----------



## Chan Hung

Sugnid said:


> UK crew-what are we saying!
> 
> Who’s stumped up the £14.95 and watching history be made tonight?


Hey there thread starter LOL glad you are aboard let's do this


----------



## V-Trigger

21 is not going to be fucking Eli Drake. Are you kidding me?. This is the company that put Jericho and Omega as the big money match.


----------



## Oracle

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> If Eli Drake was their biggest surprise of the show and won the BR I'd be done with AEW after one show.


Stuff nightmares are made of.

would be a horrible start


----------



## patpat

Two hours before! 
People dont work yourself into a shoot, let's all sit down and watch things unfolded. Thinking too much about what they are gonna do and if they should have taken X or y decision ruins the show for you. 
Finger crossed! ??


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Oracle. said:


> Stuff nightmares are made of.
> 
> would be a horrible start


Yep. I can't think of a worse start than to make the #1 contender for the world title on your very first show a 36 year old Impact Wrestling reject.

I don't think they'll do it, but it would be an awful look and sign of things to come if they did.


----------



## bradatar

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> Urgh Eli Drake would be so lame as the winner.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not but you can build MJF or Havoc. Both would be great top heels (obviously Omega would beat either of them) but most likely it is a surprise winner




I got introduced to MJF last night so I’m all in for that but for casuals they’re gonna wanna see a big name 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Death Rider

bradatar said:


> I got introduced to MJF last night so I’m all in for that but for casuals they’re gonna wanna see a big name
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe which is why I don't see either winning but if they don't have a big name for whatever reason both would be good winners.


----------



## Chan Hung

Remember the WWE Rumble as of late usually has a lame guy at #30 lol...hopefully this is different. AND noooooo to Eli Drake winning :no


----------



## Erik.

bradatar said:


> I got introduced to MJF last night so I’m all in for that but for casuals they’re gonna wanna see a big name
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But the casuals would probably also want to see Jericho beat Omega, right?


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> 21 is not going to be fucking Eli Drake. Are you kidding me?. This is the company that put Jericho and Omega as the big money match.


 I know right? :lol :lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

bradatar said:


> I got introduced to MJF last night so I’m all in for that but for casuals they’re gonna wanna see a big name
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True but assuming Omega wins the title tonight it would make sense for him to feud with a heel. Omega is the big name and could make MJF a star.

If Mox does sign I think they have to go with him though. He's too big of a name not to and has the talent to deserve it. If he's not there I go with MJF.

I'd be okay with Stu Bennett or Ryback though.


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> bradatar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got introduced to MJF last night so I’m all in for that but for casuals they’re gonna wanna see a big name
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> But the casuals would probably also want to see Jericho beat Omega, right?
Click to expand...

 the casual dont give a fuck about the result, wrestling kingdom omega vs Jericho proved that. They want to see big name on their screen. Jericho lost but they still made a shit lot of money on that match. 
Also that's the point tho, they would want the face of their company look great and victorious in front of the casuals so they can know him and talk about him. 
I even think that's the purpose of that match.


----------



## Beatles123

People, there are four unannounced spots :lol Drake being one of them doesn't mean hes 21. :lol


----------



## patpat

Do you think anyone is gonna get a big entrance ? Like special entrance ?


----------



## Erik.

patpat said:


> Do you think anyone is gonna get a big entrance ? Like special entrance ?


Omega and Jericho are a given, in my view.

Doubt anyone else will. Though would be cool if Cody and Dustin did.

Those two are the biggest matches on the show.


----------



## splin

Hope The Bucks don't book themselves to beat the Lucha Bros. Won't be a big problem, but I'll really start having concerns if that happens. That's something that I think will be indicative how things will be handled bookng-wise. Besides that I expect the guys will produce a great event.


----------



## patpat

Do you think anyone is gonna get a big entrance ? Like special entrance ?


----------



## Beatles123

splin said:


> Hope The Bucks don't book themselves to beat the Lucha Bros. Won't be a big problem, but I'll really start having concerns if that happens. That's something that I think will be indicative how things will be handled bookng-wise. Besides that I expect the guys will produce a great event.


They have the belts though.


----------



## Beatles123

an Eli Drake/MJF tag team would be cool :hmm


----------



## V-Trigger




----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

splin said:


> Hope The Bucks don't book themselves to beat the Lucha Bros. Won't be a big problem, but I'll really start having concerns if that happens. That's something that I think will be indicative how things will be handled bookng-wise. Besides that I expect the guys will produce a great event.


Why? The Bucks are the better team.


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think anyone is gonna get a big entrance ? Like special entrance ?
> 
> 
> 
> Omega and Jericho are a given, in my view.
> 
> Doubt anyone else will. Though would be cool if Cody and Dustin did.
> 
> Those two are the biggest matches on the show.
Click to expand...

 yep even tho I think each entrance needs a little something special to then , they might no be big. But have some cool factor to them. 


splin said:


> Hope The Bucks don't book themselves to beat the Lucha Bros. Won't be a big problem, but I'll really start having concerns if that happens. That's something that I think will be indicative how things will be handled bookng-wise. Besides that I expect the guys will produce a great event.


What about enjoying the show tho? Those guys have 6 to one year of booking ready so I think thinking about all of this is useless. Even if the lucha bro lose it might be something they asked themselves because they want to get back the title in AAA in their own country. We know few things about what is happening backstage. Everyone here tho Page was going over Pac and we even complained before we learnt it had to do with long term booking and pac was winning.


----------



## Erik.

Absolutely no way Young Bucks win.

Them and Lucha Bros will absolutely kill themselves out there and Lucha Bros will get the AAA belts.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

splin said:


> Hope The Bucks don't book themselves to beat the Lucha Bros. Won't be a big problem, but I'll really start having concerns if that happens. That's something that I think will be indicative how things will be handled bookng-wise. Besides that I expect the guys will produce a great event.


it's too early to say this

plus it's not like russo booking himself to win the wcw championship.


----------



## V-Trigger

A lot of you seem to forget that the EVPS are some of the best wrestlers in the world. (Bucks and Kenny)


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> Absolutely no way Young Bucks win.
> 
> Them and Lucha Bros will absolutely kill themselves out there and Lucha Bros will get the AAA belts.


yeah I think the same, in fact i can see the title being included because AAA asked it. It gives exposure to their titles and their product.


----------



## Erik.

patpat said:


> yeah I think the same, in fact i can see the title being included because AAA asked it. It gives exposure to their titles and their product.


Not that I care who wins - if Bucks win? Cool. If Lucha Bros win? Cool.

I just want a great match and I genuinely think it could end up being MOTN


----------



## patpat

All in could afford to pay for some dumb penis men 
Kylie HAS to come alongside a bunch of giant pikachu, this would just be absolutely awesome with the music :lol have her come out of a damn poke ball if you have enough money anyway :lol


----------



## Taroostyles

As far as excitement level goes, Bucks/Bros is the match everyone should be talking about afterwards. But for what this show represents I would be shocked if Cody and Dustin didnt put something so special that reminded us all of why we are wrestling fans in the 1st place.


----------



## bradatar

Erik. said:


> But the casuals would probably also want to see Jericho beat Omega, right?




I don’t know. I think Omega has to win and they should make him their first champ just to have credibility on the belt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beatles123

The Bucks have been adamant that they might have ring rust though :Hutz


----------



## Asuka842

I wouldn't mind Jericho as the first champion TBH. I could see the logic for it.


----------



## patpat

Beatles123 said:


> The Bucks have been adamant that they might have ring rust though <img src="https://i.imgur.com/4oGQeGw.png" border="0" alt="" title="Hutz" class="inlineimg" />


 nah it's a storyline bro, if you notice since the beginning they have been finding excuses to explain why if the lucha bro wins it's not that bad :lol because they have ring rust which is wrong since we know they have been wrestling in Mexico. Lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Small question how many hours is this ppv? Not including the pre-show.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Man today is the day! Double or Nothing is going to be a good show. I know it.


----------



## Beatles123

Chan Hung said:


> Small question how many hours is this ppv? Not including the pre-show.


 2-3 i think?


----------



## Boldgerg

Beatles123 said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Small question how many hours is this ppv? Not including the pre-show.
> 
> 
> 
> 2-3 i think?
Click to expand...

I heard 5 hours including the pre-show.


----------



## Taroostyles

I think 4 is the correct answer 7-11p


----------



## Oracle

I thought i read somewhere it was confirmed 4


----------



## TD Stinger

Per show and PPV combined it will probably be around 5 hours.

Pre show starts at 7 EST. Main show starts at 8. And will end somewhere around 11 and midnight.


----------



## Erik.

Yeah, they've allowed 4 hours for the main show.

So including the 1 hour pre-show, it's 5 hours in total.


----------



## Chan Hung

Erik. said:


> Yeah, they've allowed 4 hours for the main show.
> 
> So including the 1 hour pre-show, it's 5 hours in total.


Nice!! I at least want 3 hours for the rate...


----------



## ripcitydisciple

patpat said:


> yeah I think the same, in fact i can see the title being included because AAA asked it. It gives exposure to their titles and their product.


I keep hearing that these two are having a match two weeks after DON in Mexico for the titles as well, Couldn't Lucha Bros win them back then and the Bucks win tonight?


----------



## Beatles123

@Erik. ; What if 21 is Killer Kross :delrio


----------



## patpat

ripcitydisciple said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I think the same, in fact i can see the title being included because AAA asked it. It gives exposure to their titles and their product.
> 
> 
> 
> I keep hearing that these two are having a match two weeks after DON in Mexico for the titles as well, Couldn't Lucha Bros win them back then and the Bucks win tonight?
Click to expand...

 it's a possibility 
But winning it on a big stage isnt a bad idea either.


----------



## birthday_massacre

V-Trigger said:


> 21 is not going to be fucking Eli Drake. Are you kidding me?. This is the company that put Jericho and Omega as the big money match.


It could be Jack Swagger.


----------



## Erik.

Beatles123 said:


> @Erik. ; What if 21 is Killer Kross :delrio


Anyone but Moxley is disappointing if you go into the PPV with high hopes.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

birthday_massacre said:


> It could be Jack Swagger.


I wouldn't mind this, especially if it means we get Cain Velasquez in AEW and get a Hager vs Velasquez feud somewhere down the line. They wrestled each other a few times in college, with Cain winning 2 of the 3 matches so the history is there too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132339130111631361


----------



## Chan Hung

Tough decision for AEW..do u on the preshow that's for free put on a major guy like Moxley or save him for the ppv or for TV? Personally I would have the preshow with him coming out at #21...as he is about to hit the ring u fade to black...and start the ppv..lol itll piss off free viewers but get them to want to see more plus promote hype of Moxley


----------



## Beatles123

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I wouldn't mind this, especially if it means we get Cain Velasquez in AEW and get a Hager vs Velasquez feud somewhere down the line. They wrestled each other a few times in college, with Cain winning 2 of the 3 matches so the history is there too.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132339130111631361


YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

GUYS! THIS GUY IS GOOD! :mark






:lenny

Perfect comedy guy!!


----------



## bradatar

Ok so I’m gonna start doing some BTE or something right now how do you guys recommend I watch these to get the storylines 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Beatles123 said:


> MoxleyMoxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind this, especially if it means we get Cain Velasquez in AEW and get a Hager vs Velasquez feud somewhere down the line. They wrestled each other a few times in college, with Cain winning 2 of the 3 matches so the history is there too.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132339130111631361
> 
> 
> 
> YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> GUYS! THIS GUY IS GOOD! <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/J1vaLXw.png" border="0" alt="" title="Lenny" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Perfect comedy guy!!
Click to expand...

Yeah he seems to be pretty funny and charismatic..good pick. I hardly know any of the talent in AEW..only Jericho Cody Dustin and Lucha Bros...and the rest only heard of. To spend 50 on these few that I know is usually considered stupid but from what I have been put thru with the WWE as of late this is a breath of fresh air and I'm open to learning about new talents.


----------



## Erik.

bradatar said:


> Ok so I’m gonna start doing some BTE or something right now how do you guys recommend I watch these to get the storylines
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Watch from episode 134 onwards.


----------



## Beatles123

If Gentleman Jervis signs and feuds with Cassidy :lenny


----------



## Erik.

Can't say I've ever heard of Orange Cassidy, always willing to learn about new guys though.

That leaves three spaces.


----------



## Beatles123

bradatar said:


> Ok so I’m gonna start doing some BTE or something right now how do you guys recommend I watch these to get the storylines


----------



## patpat

Guys maybe we should drop the idea that the pre show is irrelevant ? Like if it's a spot for a world title , it's important. It's a main event spot for the first title defense! So it's definitely important. 
I hope they kill the idea that a pre show must be irrelevant, If they have a big guy send him in the pre show, it's free everyone can see it , perfect spot


----------



## sim8

Sugnid said:


> UK crew-what are we saying!
> 
> Who’s stumped up the £14.95 and watching history be made tonight?


I did it as soon as ITV Box Office made it available to buy haha


----------



## Beatles123

patpat said:


> Guys maybe we should drop the idea that the pre show is irrelevant ? Like if it's a spot for a world title , it's important. It's a main event spot for the first title defense! So it's definitely important.
> I hope they kill the idea that a pre show must be irrelevant, If they have a big guy send him in the pre show, it's free everyone can see it , perfect spot


Of course its not irrelevant! ORANGE CASSIDY IS ON IT! :mark


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

How would you guys feel about it if they cancelled all the matches and let Scott Steiner come out and shoot for 4 hours?


----------



## patpat

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> How would you guys feel about it if they cancelled all the matches and let Scott Steiner come out and shoot for 4 hours?


 i am in <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## Beatles123

Man the emotes sure are fucking up :flair


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Beatles123 said:


> Msn the emotes sure are fucking up :flair


:angle

That’s true...


----------



## Erik.

AEW test stream is already better than Monday Night Raw :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Taroostyles said:


> I think 4 is the correct answer 7-11p


My cable has the ppv from 7 PM EST to 4 AM. That sounds like a 1-hr pre-show and a 4-hr main with a replay of just the main show. 

Which reminds me -- I need to take a nap now.


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> AEW test stream is already better than Monday Night Raw <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


 it's just a sound man :lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

This is the greatest interview I have ever seen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGiJMwHsMQk&feature=youtu.be

can't embed  - somebody do it plz

Edit - it's MFJ and C van Vliet - gold!


----------



## Erik.

patpat said:


> it's just a sound man :lol


That was the point

:ambrose5


----------



## Vic

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> How would you guys feel about it if they cancelled all the matches and let Scott Steiner come out and shoot for 4 hours?


Only if two hours is his trademark math skills.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

umagamanc said:


> The main problem with Austin Aries is that he's difficult to work with. After what they've already experienced with Pac, it may be wise to steer clear from him.


If he comes and fucks up then that'll only hurt him. It's worth the risk imo for a talent like his. It'll be a cold day in hell before I believe anything coming out of Impact on anyone, especially Aries. Place is the longest running bad joke in wrestling history.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This is the greatest interview I have ever seen
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGiJMwHsMQk&feature=youtu.be
> 
> can't embed  - somebody do it plz
> 
> Edit - it's MFJ and C van Vliet - gold!


MJF is a star. As soon as big live crowds and a TV audience see this guy he's gonna take off like a rocket.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> MJF is a star. As soon as big live crowds and a TV audience see this guy he's gonna take off like a rocket.


I mean, the gotta sign CVV to some sorta interviewer deal

his chemistry with MJF is like Rock / Coach (I might be overselling it - but still)


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This is the greatest interview I have ever seen
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGiJMwHsMQk&feature=youtu.be
> 
> can't embed  - somebody do it plz
> 
> Edit - it's MFJ and C van Vliet - gold!







Got the gift of the gab. Hes going to impress a lot of people.


----------



## Vic

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This is the greatest interview I have ever seen
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGiJMwHsMQk&feature=youtu.be
> 
> can't embed  - somebody do it plz
> 
> Edit - it's MFJ and C van Vliet - gold!


God damn dude, the more I hear and see MJF the more I absolutely love him :lol. I don't think I've ever seen such commitment to a gimmick since maybe Taker in his hayday with the Deadman get up. He's just randomly burying Chris any chance he gets :lmao "Never abbreviate your name in my prescence", "Oh room service, Chris don't talk it's rude" "Chris you hungry? I don't care you're not getting any of my food". Chris tried so hard not to lose his shit laughing :mj4. MJF threatening his life "off-camera" though :sodone. Ripoff Miz my ass, MJF is exactly what Alex Riley should have been if he had talent.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Vic said:


> God damn dude, the more I hear and see MJF the more I absolutely love him :lol. I don't think I've ever seen such commitment to a gimmick since maybe Taker in his hayday with the Deadman get up. He's just randomly burying Chris any chance he gets :lmao "Never abbreviate your name in my prescence", "Oh room service, Chris don't talk it's rude" "Chris you hungry? I don't care you're not getting any of my food". Chris tried so hard not to lose his shit laughing :mj4. MJF threatening his life "off-camera" though :sodone. Ripoff Miz my ass, MJF is exactly what Alex Riley should have been if he had talent.


The guy is going to be a star - I have a strong feeling this video will trend on Youtube or something

it is getting a MASSIVE amount of 'likes' - lots of comments regarding MFJ v Omega as well

The public is seeing this guy

Edit: that shade at Brandi was like next level tier


----------



## Matthew Castillo

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This is the greatest interview I have ever seen
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGiJMwHsMQk&feature=youtu.be
> 
> can't embed  - somebody do it plz
> 
> Edit - it's MFJ and C van Vliet - gold!


MFJ is such a douche, I love it.


----------



## SparrowPrime

So I just got three new fans in AEW. Sitting at my local Starbucks and I heard some WWE chatter table next me. Dad and his two teenage sons. I mentioned Double or Nothing. Jericho. TNT deal. They went to the website and the dad was excited to see an alternative to WWE what his kids watch. Their casual fans I could tell. But they were into it!


----------



## Patrick Sledge

Stupid question: will the preshow be streamed on YouTube?


----------



## Erik.

Patrick Sledge said:


> Stupid question: will the preshow be streamed on YouTube?


It will be!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Patrick Sledge said:


> Stupid question: will the preshow be streamed on YouTube?


Yep, on the BTE channel I think


----------



## Vic

Patrick Sledge said:


> Stupid question: will the preshow be streamed on YouTube?


On AEW’s channel yeah.


----------



## bradatar

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This is the greatest interview I have ever seen
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGiJMwHsMQk&feature=youtu.be
> 
> can't embed  - somebody do it plz
> 
> Edit - it's MFJ and C van Vliet - gold!




Holy shit that’s the best promo of all time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick Sledge

Vic said:


> On AEW’s channel yeah.


Thanks. I don't have twitter and am outta the loop. wanted to make sure lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

bradatar said:


> Holy shit that’s the best promo of all time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's the hero smarks don't deserve. Sent from the wrestling gods to save the business.


----------



## patpat

Mjf is a God:lol 
This dude is gonna be a MONSTER heel 
I understand why cody and the elite keep him close.


----------



## Chan Hung

Once mjf gets the shine on TNT he's going to get over big-time


----------



## bradatar

Watching BTE now wife is like this is so cool for them lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patpat

Didn't cody say her 22 in the battle royals tho? I remember him saying that


----------



## Erik.

patpat said:


> Didn't cody say her 22 in the battle royals tho? I remember him saying that


He said he booked too many people :lol :lol


----------



## bradatar

Wife just goes PAC wants to be a big fish in a small pond fuck him hahahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

splin said:


> Hope The Bucks don't book themselves to beat the Lucha Bros. Won't be a big problem, but I'll really start having concerns if that happens. That's something that I think will be indicative how things will be handled bookng-wise. Besides that I expect the guys will produce a great event.


If the elite all win their matches, I may roll my eyes. I do believe omega wins, because they want him as their first ever champion. Cody wins, because well Dustin Rhodes is no golddust. And Cody vs jericho. Only option for them not to get the clean sweep in my mind is the Lucha brothers, this just makes sense to me


----------



## bradatar

Listen here you spot monkeys hahaha


I didn’t know MJF would be apart of this hahaha thanks for surprise guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



NXTSUPERFAN said:


> If the elite all win their matches, I may roll my eyes. I do believe omega wins, because they want him as their first ever champion. Cody wins, because well Dustin Rhodes is no golddust. And Cody vs jericho. Only option for them not to get the clean sweep in my mind is the Lucha brothers, this just makes sense to me




I’ve watched two episodes of BTE and already know MJF Cody is going to be a big money match somehow. I could see him coming out to help him destroy Dustin, have to go through him for a next match, and then Cody turns. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patpat

bradatar said:


> Wife just goes PAC wants to be a big fish in a small pond fuck him hahahahaha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 you guys seem to have some next level fun 
Let's hope tonight they bring their A++ Game, they need everything , fun emotion , and that next level badass


----------



## X-Pensive Wino

Erik. said:


> Got the gift of the gab. Hes going to impress a lot of people.


Well, that interview has made me do a total 180 on my previous post about just not getting the appeal of MJF. In the, I assume, scripted BTE segments he comes of as unnatural and forced and I don't care for him at all, but in that interview where he was more spontaneous, he was totally natural and believable.

If he's more like the interview than BTE when on AEW programming, I'm definitely going to be a fan.


----------



## bradatar

patpat said:


> you guys seem to have some next level fun
> Let's hope tonight they bring their A++ Game, they need everything , fun emotion , and that next level badass




I turned my wife into a big a fan as me. She’s the one who brought me to the rumble when Nakamura won. She’s so into this tonight because she loves good wrestling like me. We love the bullshit. MJF got over with her as quickly as he did with me. Dude is a star. I can’t believe he’s 23 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zrc

just ordered the ppv. mostly because Angelico makes me pre and to see the women. £15 aint so bad, used to pay that for wwe ppvs back when I watched them.


----------



## Erik.

How have I only just seen this :lol






Interview starts at: 10:20

The ending of their interview is an absolute treat.


----------



## patpat

bradatar said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> you guys seem to have some next level fun
> Let's hope tonight they bring their A++ Game, they need everything , fun emotion , and that next level badass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I turned my wife into a big a fan as me. She’s the one who brought me to the rumble when Nakamura won. She’s so into this tonight because she loves good wrestling like me. We love the bullshit. MJF got over with her as quickly as he did with me. Dude is a star. I can’t believe he’s 23
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 if their mid card is full of future star like mjf and hangman then their future is bright really, and we haven't even seen guys like private party. I heard they are some kind of 80-90s characters and they are charismatic as fuck , cant wait 
All that character and charisma tho I am not used to it :lol


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> How have I only just seen this <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ending of their interview is an absolute treat.


 Steve said he got interested in the indies when he realised in all that mess there are some awesome real wrestling characters


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

If I was Tony and Cody I'd be sending MJF to talk shows and putting him in commercials and all that shit. He will become a true mega star.


----------



## Chan Hung

X-Pensive Wino said:


> Erik. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the gift of the gab. Hes going to impress a lot of people.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that interview has made me do a total 180 on my previous post about just not getting the appeal of MJF. In the, I assume, scripted BTE segments he comes of as unnatural and forced and I don't care for him at all, but in that interview where he was more spontaneous, he was totally natural and believable.
> 
> If he's more like the interview than BTE when on AEW programming, I'm definitely going to be a fan.
Click to expand...

I agree at first I thought mjf was a total geek but after watching the way he speaks and Carries himself the guy actually has it


----------



## Erik.

ITV.

You've gone and fucked up.










Look at the AEW logo they're using.

fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## zrc

:lmao good one itv.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

the way MJF drank that water :sodone

MJF on Conan pls.


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132378447299403778


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

ITV must be getting paid by Vince.


----------



## Beatles123

Erik. said:


> ITV.
> 
> You've gone and fucked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the AEW logo they're using.
> 
> fpalm fpalm fpalm


tell me they'll fix that.


----------



## Erik.

Beatles123 said:


> tell me they'll fix that.


I hope so.

Few people on Twitter have mentioned it to them.


----------



## V-Trigger

AHAHAHA. Is that real?.


----------



## Erik.

V-Trigger said:


> AHAHAHA. Is that real?.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132370391433977863


----------



## Beatles123

fuck me...these aren't good omens. :Hutz


----------



## bradatar

Vince found out about this lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Trigger

LMFAOO

Regarding the JR thing. He's going to get so much heat if he says dumb shit during the Joshi/SCU Strong Hearts match.


----------



## zrc

JR not doing his research on the joshi. Only reason he'd ask such a thing. He cant mention Trish in a Joshi match.

ITV won't change that logo tonight now. I didn't even notice it tbh.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

What if Johnny Mundo (or whatever the hell he calls himself now) is #20 and then Batista is #21 and walks down to the ring with Melina just to remind him who the man is.


----------



## sim8

ITV fucked up. JR fucked up. Fuck the fuck ups. I'm too excited to care right now ??


----------



## Erik.

What's JR done now? :lol


----------



## sim8

Erik. said:


> What's JR done now? <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


Apparently he was publicly questioning the six woman tag match and why it's on the card. Not a massive deal but needs to be nipped in the bud


----------



## V-Trigger

Erik. said:


> What's JR done now? :lol


>He was asked what he was most looking forward to on the show and then proceeded to talk about how there’s a Japanese women’s tag match and he doesn’t know why it’s on the show but he thinks Aja Kong is in the match and he remembers her being great back in the day. 

Prepare for some good awful commentary by JR tonight. He didn't prepare at all.


----------



## Erik.

V-Trigger said:


> >He was asked what he was most looking forward to on the show and then proceeded to talk about how there’s a Japanese women’s tag match and he doesn’t know why it’s on the show but he thinks Aja Kong is in the match and he remembers her being great back in the day.
> 
> Prepare for some good awful commentary by JR tonight. He didn't prepare at all.


Oh dear.

So that along with wanting to hire Jerry Lawler and it's already looking like hiring JR was a bit of a mistake....

I think someone might need to have a word with him


----------



## Asuka842

I think that JR has just run out of fucks to give at this point. Age, plus his wife dying tragically perhaps, just seems to have sapped what little enthusiasm he had left.

As for why the Women's Tag match is on the card, Kenny and co have already explained why.


----------



## Erik.

Asuka842 said:


> I think that JR has just run out of fucks to give at this point. Age, plus his wife dying tragically perhaps, just seems to have sapped what little enthusiasm he had left.
> 
> As for why the Women's Tag match is on the card, Kenny and co have already explained why.


That may be the case but then he's sold Khan and AEW false promises.

He even said on camera that he still has something to offer and that he's doing it for himself and so he can basically shut up all the people who think he doesn't have it anymore.

If I was AEW, I would give JR an ultimatum in terms of commentary. If he wants to be in the booth in future then he needs to knuckle his old ass down and be devoted to this company. This is his one and only shot tonight and if he blows it, he's done behind the table.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Make JR a backstage only guy and bring in the dream team


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132378447299403778


its his last chance , he already fucked up in new Japan, if he fucks up again then they will fire him. I think that's simple 
Those old men really dont want to get a chance? Why cant they fucking understand that their era is done and the product is different ? 
I hope for him he is in his good days of commentary.
Kenny's project is to bring Joshi's wrestling style to the us and it can be a selling point for them. It's something he really cares about and love , if he already starts having problems with some of the highest in the company it's not good for him, and I am pretty sure aew will be fast to choose between him and Kenny. Do your job and dont try to stick your nose where it doesn't belong. 
They wont hire Jerry simply because it doesnt fit the image they want to give.
Jesus and people where saying Kenny and the elite were too young to run a company? I feel like those old out of touch men are the one too shitty to have any say today. Same with bischoff he is absolutely out of the fuckimg touch


----------



## SparrowPrime

Guys....Lawler is his friend. He is going to allude to wanting him there. Im not a fan of Lawler, and Im okay with him NOT coming in, but he is JRs buddy. As far as the Japanese woman match....he should have stayed away from that comment. But I'm gonna let him slide on it.


----------



## sim8

Erik. said:


> Asuka842 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that JR has just run out of fucks to give at this point. Age, plus his wife dying tragically perhaps, just seems to have sapped what little enthusiasm he had left.
> 
> As for why the Women's Tag match is on the card, Kenny and co have already explained why.
> 
> 
> 
> That may be the case but then he's sold Khan and AEW false promises.
> 
> He even said on camera that he still has something to offer and that he's doing it for himself and so he can basically shut up all the people who think he doesn't have it anymore.
> 
> If I was AEW, I would give JR an ultimatum in terms of commentary. If he wants to be in the booth in future then he needs to knuckle his old ass down and be devoted to this company. This is his one and only shot tonight and if he blows it, he's done behind the table.
Click to expand...

I genuinely believe JR will get better with the shows. He will be on the road every week telling coherant stories for these characters. Slowly, he will learn about them and get to know them on a personal level. He is passionate about wrestling, no questions about that. Slowly the knowledge on the roster will come and the legendary voice we all love will return.

He was invested in the AE because he knew the guys. He knew the stories. He travelled with them. Hell, he brought a lot of them into the company. He had a personal interest in them. I believe over time, the same can happen with AEW.

Question is, do the fans and Khan have the patience to give JR the time to get back to that level


----------



## bradatar

My buddy who’s a huge black dude is there and keeps calling them all vanilla midgets. Lord I hope that’s not the case 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik.

sim8 said:


> I genuinely believe JR will get better with the shows. He will be on the road every week telling coherant stories for these characters. Slowly, he will learn about them and get to know them on a personal level. He is passionate about wrestling, no questions about that. Slowly the knowledge on the roster will come and the legendary voice we all love will return.
> 
> He was invested in the AE because he knew the guys. He knew the stories. He travelled with them. Hell, he brought a lot of them into the company. He had a personal interest in them. I believe over time, the same can happen with AEW.
> 
> Question is, do the fans and Khan have the patience to give JR the time to get back to that level


His enthusiasm was pretty good during the AE - but he would still make mistakes and show a lack of interest in certain stuff.

And that was during the hottest period of wrestling whilst he was involved.

If you want to be a company for the future, based on what makes wrestling great in the modern day, its hard to just carry someone who's stuck in the past.


----------



## American_Nightmare

At this point, JR should just get out of the business. His passion is obviously gone and this new product is at high risk of getting buried by him.


----------



## patpat

Well if he is just passionate its gonna be ok, but how is he gonna show any kind of passion when he already question why the joshi are on the card? 
The joshi style is an incredible yet very not known style , the American public isnt used to it. It can be a selling point to aew + it's a Tony khan/Kenny omega pet project , so I dont see why he would just say that. 
I love people like jr and cornette but sometimes they just piss everyone off

Also ITV are either trolling or they are totally retarded. Wtf how didn't they notice this? :lol I think it's one of their employees fucking with them.


----------



## patpat

bradatar said:


> My buddy who’s a huge black dude is there and keeps calling them all godly wrestlers. Lord I hope that’s not the case
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 godly wrestlers? Well that's a good thing if he thinks they are godly no?


----------



## Buster Baxter

Are people mostly watching the PPV through bleacher report?


----------



## bradatar

patpat said:


> godly wrestlers? Well that's a good thing if he thinks they are godly no?




Idk why godly got there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik.

Buster Baxter said:


> Are people mostly watching the PPV through bleacher report?


I assume most of America is either watching through B/R-Live or via illegal streaming.

Unless of course they are using a VPN to watch it through FITE or something similar to purchase it cheaper.

I have actually bought the PPV here in the UK as it's on ITV Box Office.


----------



## Chan Hung

Wait what if the last guy is Alberto Del Rio LOL. :delrio


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

bradatar said:


> My buddy who’s a huge black dude is there and keeps calling them all vanilla midgets. Lord I hope that’s not the case
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm skeptical about the roster they have as well. MJF, Jericho and The Elite are great, but beyond that I see a lot of guys with low ceilings. Mox/Punk and some bigger guys like Killer Kross (which means Scarlett would come along), Brian Cage, Ryback, Jack Swagger and Luke Harper (when his deal is up) would help a lot.


----------



## sim8

Erik. said:


> sim8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I genuinely believe JR will get better with the shows. He will be on the road every week telling coherant stories for these characters. Slowly, he will learn about them and get to know them on a personal level. He is passionate about wrestling, no questions about that. Slowly the knowledge on the roster will come and the legendary voice we all love will return.
> 
> He was invested in the AE because he knew the guys. He knew the stories. He travelled with them. Hell, he brought a lot of them into the company. He had a personal interest in them. I believe over time, the same can happen with AEW.
> 
> Question is, do the fans and Khan have the patience to give JR the time to get back to that level
> 
> 
> 
> His enthusiasm was pretty good during the AE - but he would still make mistakes and show a lack of interest in certain stuff.
> 
> And that was during the hottest period of wrestling whilst he was involved.
> 
> If you want to be a company for the future, based on what makes wrestling great in the modern day, its hard to just carry someone who's stuck in the past.
Click to expand...

The narrative put out there is Jim Ross is an angry vet who was put out to pastures by the evil WWE despite having so much more to give. Thats why he has joined forces with the new upstart because they all hungry to prove something. 

Unfortunately the perception is different. JR either needs to change it or step aside. He got value backstage as a brand though which AEW can use to propell themselves in the eyes of the casuals


----------



## Beatles123

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I'm skeptical about the roster they have as well. MJF, Jericho and The Elite are great, but beyond that I see a lot of guys with low ceilings. Mox/Punk and some bigger guys like Killer Kross (which means Scarlett would come along), Brian Cage, Ryback, Jack Swagger and Luke Harper (when his deal is up) would help a lot.


Thst's what tonight is about: People you've not yet seen.

Pillman Jr. is another great one. Darby Allen, Havok...


----------



## TD Stinger

I mean I've had my concerns about JR on commentary and all that but JR saying questionable things isn't exactly new, like when he was talking about the women getting or not getting paid for the 1st Saudi show last year.

I guess, in fairness, I will ask in what context did he say this about the Joshi women. Should they not be on the card because of the style of wrestling, because people might not know who they are, too many matches on the card?

I mean I could probably just assume the worst but I'll at least be fair in that regard.


----------



## bradatar

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I'm skeptical about the roster they have as well. MJF, Jericho and The Elite are great, but beyond that I see a lot of guys with low ceilings. Mox/Punk and some bigger guys like Killer Kross (which means Scarlett would come along), Brian Cage, Ryback, Jack Swagger and Luke Harper (when his deal is up) would help a lot.




If cross comes and Scarlett doesn’t I riot. Wife said Scarlett is a bad bitch so I’m in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patpat

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> bradatar said:
> 
> 
> 
> My buddy who’s a huge black dude is there and keeps calling them all godly wrestlers. Lord I hope that’s not the case
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I'm skeptical about the roster they have as well. MJF, Jericho and The Elite are great, but beyond that I see a lot of guys with low ceilings. Mox/Punk and some bigger guys like Killer Kross (which means Scarlett would come along), Brian Cage, Ryback, Jack Swagger and Luke Harper (when his deal is up) would help a lot.
Click to expand...

 they haven't revealed their whole roster yet and like I said , their are people with big potential. Considering that wwe fucking took every talent on the scene ( and do fucking nothing with them) what they have done so far is the best they can. If guys like Luke Harper could get their release tho.....


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Make JR a backstage only guy and bring in the dream team


we need that don west heel turn






dude was hilarious as fuck when he was heel


----------



## V-Trigger

TD Stinger said:


> I mean I've had my concerns about JR on commentary and all that but JR saying questionable things isn't exactly new, like when he was talking about the women getting or not getting paid for the 1st Saudi show last year.
> 
> I guess, in fairness, I will ask in what context did he say this about the Joshi women. Should they not be on the card because of the style of wrestling, because people might not know who they are, too many matches on the card?
> 
> I mean I could probably just assume the worst but I'll at least be fair in that regard.


He didn't said that they shouldn't be on the card. He said that there's a joshi match and he doesn't know why.


----------



## rbl85

bradatar said:


> My buddy who’s a huge black dude is there and keeps calling them all vanilla midgets. Lord I hope that’s not the case
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sorry but we Don't give a fuck about what you're "huge black buddy" think.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

bradatar said:


> If cross comes and Scarlett doesn’t I riot. Wife said Scarlett is a bad bitch so I’m in
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you haven't seen it watch her promo on Disco Inferno. One of the best things in wrestling this year.

She requested her release. She has to go to AEW. Her character can't work in a PG environment.


----------



## Britz94xD

I think JR's character is that he's Bobby Heenan in WCW, doesn't give a ****.

You need a guy on commentary to call out the stupid stuff when they see it.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

optikk sucks said:


> we need that don west heel turn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dude was hilarious as fuck when he was heel


I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought this. Don West became the fucking GOAT as a heel.


----------



## rbl85

V-Trigger said:


> He didn't said that they shouldn't be on the card. He said that there's a joshi match and he doesn't know why.


Well in a way is kind of right because in the end the only women in this match who signed with AEW is Shida


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

To be fair... i also had a thought about the Joshi match

There has been zero story - no intros to them, no idea who they are - so, it is kinda ‘why does it deserve a ppv slot?’

I get it is just an undercard spotlight - so, will go with an open mind

But i did have that thought


----------



## patpat

bradatar said:


> nWo4Lyfe420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm skeptical about the roster they have as well. MJF, Jericho and The Elite are great, but beyond that I see a lot of guys with low ceilings. Mox/Punk and some bigger guys like Killer Kross (which means Scarlett would come along), Brian Cage, Ryback, Jack Swagger and Luke Harper (when his deal is up) would help a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If cross comes and Scarlett doesn’t I riot. Wife said Scarlett is a bad bitch so I’m in
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 Bordeaux is a free agent , she might be signed right now and we dont even know.


----------



## bradatar

rbl85 said:


> I'm sorry but we Don't give a fuck about what you're "huge black buddy" think.




I’m one of the more positive people on here but thanks for your input. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85

Bordeaux is for me more the type of women that WWE would sign than AEW


----------



## patpat

rbl85 said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't said that they shouldn't be on the card. He said that there's a joshi match and he doesn't know why.
> 
> 
> 
> Well in a way is kind of right because in the end the only women in this match who signed with AEW is Shida
Click to expand...

 it's to introduce the style, also a lot of the women arent signed because that's the point. They all want to see if that works out , if it is good then they stay. I have seen one of them talk about it. 
You need to take risks like that or you will not accomplish anything, they need to get out of the comfort zone, and do those kind of experiment.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bradatar said:


> I’m one of the more positive people on here but thanks for your input.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wonder what your buddy is gonna think afterwards? 

Just by the way - he must’ve known who these guys were, right? To buy the tix and go, i mean

So, them being smaller shouldn’t be the biggest shock... in theory


----------



## rbl85

bradatar said:


> I’m one of the more positive people on here but thanks for your input.


I wasn't "attacking" you but it's not because one guy said "oh those guys are vanilla midget" that we should worry about that.


----------



## bradatar

rbl85 said:


> I wasn't "attacking" you but it's not because one guy said "oh those guys are vanilla midget" that we should worry about that.




Don’t care what he says either was just posting man calm down 

Scarlett is so fucking hot I’d love to see her get with MJF and form a power couple to face the Rhodes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

rbl85 said:


> Bordeaux is for me more the type of women that WWE would sign than AEW


If AEW passes on Scarlett then something is wrong. She can talk, she's charismatic, she has a great character that pushes the limits of TV-14, she can wrestle and she is more attractive than any woman they currently have signed.

Instant face of the division if they sign her.


----------



## V-Trigger




----------



## Beatles123

Chandelier looks :lenny


----------



## NXT Only

JR is right tho. The 6 woman tag is just there, like they could not have that match and no one would notice.


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


>


 i came 
Needs to change my pants now


----------



## patpat

Beatles123 said:


> Chandelier looks <img src="http://i.imgur.com/J1vaLXw.png" border="0" alt="" title="Lenny" class="inlineimg" />


 not just that , look on the sides , gambling coins!! I knew they would have that! :lol


----------



## rbl85

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> If AEW passes on Scarlett then something is wrong. She can talk, she's charismatic, she has a great character that pushes the limits of TV-14, she can wrestle and she is more attractive than any woman they currently have signed.
> 
> Instant face of the division if they sign her.



And if she's pushed, a lot of people online will say that she's pushed just because of her body.


----------



## Beatles123

I SPY THE CASINO CHIPS ON THE LEFT! :lenny

Hope there's more.


----------



## Erik.

I wish those poker chips were scattered all over.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

rbl85 said:


> And if she's pushed, a lot of people online will say that she's pushed just because of her body.


So? AEW is targeting lapsed wrestling fans. Not smarks lol.


----------



## patpat

I have seen the full set on Twitter 
Jesus this is tremendous!


----------



## Beatles123

patpat said:


> I have seen the full set on Twitter
> Jesus this is tremendous!


LINK?


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> I wish those poker chips were scattered all over.


 this , I agree 
Maybe it's more expensive to do so? 
Full set on Twitter anyway



Beatles123 said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen the full set on Twitter
> Jesus this is tremendous!
> 
> 
> 
> LINK?
Click to expand...

 i use the Twitter app 
I dont know how to do it ask @Erik


----------



## Erik.




----------



## Beatles123

patpat said:


> this , I agree
> Maybe it's more expensive to do so?
> Full set on Twitter anyway


May not quite be done.


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


>


 what a fucking t shirt stand 
It looks fucking luxurious.


----------



## Beatles123

Erik. said:


>


Ohhhhh that's :banderas


----------



## patpat

Well in term of set 
I think all in is pretty much KO'ed :lol


----------



## bradatar

Holy shit that looks so awesome I’m going nuts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Getting Dubya Cee Dubya vibes with the themed setup. High quality as fuck.


----------



## Erik.

Can't wait for PYRO to make that casino smokey as fuck :mark: :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre

patpat said:


> what a fucking t shirt stand
> It looks fucking luxurious.


 That looks amazing


----------



## Beatles123

Now we need to see the ring!


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> Can't wait for PYRO to make that casino smokey as fuck <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" />


 pyro!!!!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

What if #21 is James Ellsworth?


----------



## NXT Only

Erik. said:


>


That is fucking beautiful.


----------



## Chrome

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> What if #21 is James Ellsworth?


----------



## patpat

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> What if #21 is James Ellsworth?


 I mark hard!


----------



## Erik.

Has it been discussed about how No Legs can't officially lose the battle royale.... 

:lol


----------



## Beatles123

Erik. said:


> Has it been discussed about how No Legs can't officially lose the battle royale....
> 
> :lol


:thecause WE ARE THE HANDI-CAPABLE!! :yoshi


----------



## bradatar

What are these rules I’m hearing wild shit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> Has it been discussed about how No Legs can't officially lose the battle royale....
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


 I had an idea about him get tossed outside but everyone realise he cant lose , but he decode since he got eliminated to get out of the match because he doesnt want to take advantage of his handicap. That would be so fucking cool and inspiring!


----------



## Erik.

Guys it looks fucking incredible.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132408093063540736


----------



## Chan Hung

Omggggg what a fucking set!!!!!


----------



## Y.2.J

FRIENDS!
The time has come!!!!!!

I'm coming in with an open mind. I'm not expecting Mox/Punk/Etc but will pop mega hard if someone of that caliber comes out, but I'm just exciting to see something new and a ton of new guys. I'm most excited for that.



Erik. said:


> Ah, here's your surprise.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132139556101222400
> :lol :lol


I've mentioned in this thread before that Eli Drake would be a great signing. Would definitely want him at AEW. Good look, good in ring, good on the mic. 



V-Trigger said:


>





Erik. said:


>


:mark :banderas

SET LOOKS GORGEOUS!


----------



## Erik.




----------



## V-Trigger

Erik. said:


> Guys it looks fucking incredible.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132408093063540736


Love how the ring looks.


----------



## rbl85

patpat said:


> I had an idea about him get tossed outside but everyone realise he cant lose , but he decode since he got eliminated to get out of the match because he doesnt want to take advantage of his handicap. That would be so fucking cool and inspiring!


The rule have changed, now it's the feets or the testicles who have to touch the ground.


----------



## shandcraig

Ive never seen a line like this in my life. Im so far from the arena in a lineup . Worried wewont get in by 4


Wow the set! Cant wait to see it inside


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I mean.... this is why we need a section

I wanted to keep the set a surprise for me - been avoiding photos all day 

Sorry guys - not harping on you posting - you are well within your rights - but if we had a section, the set would have been a thread and i could avoid it


----------



## Erik.

V-Trigger said:


> Love how the ring looks.


Looks like there's a logo in the ring.

AEW logo perhaps?


----------



## Chrome

Erik. said:


> Has it been discussed about how No Legs can't officially lose the battle royale....
> 
> :lol


I didn't even think about that.









Guessing it'll be both hands for him.


----------



## Erik.

Yeah, AEW logo in the middle of the ring.

WCW vibes.

:mark:


----------



## Y.2.J

Erik. said:


> Guys it looks fucking incredible.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132408093063540736


Holy. fuck.

:mark
:mark
:mark


----------



## Erik.

Chrome said:


> I didn't even think about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guessing it'll be both hands for him.


They changed the rules just for him :lol

Its now legs or testicles touch the floor and you're out. :lol


----------



## TheGoodCoach

im so genuinely excited. this has been such a long time coming. No matter how this show goes, Im just excited AEW is here!


----------



## bradatar

Holy fuck I am marking


Wife is so in and it’s making this the best experience ever 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Can we get one of these :vince$ but with Khan's face?


----------



## Y.2.J

I got my AEW youtube page up, waiting for DON. 22 mins wait time remaining.

The chat is hypedddd


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I have a possible spoiler I found on Twitter *if it's real* and hasn't been posted it. How can I spoiler tag a photo on here?

Never mind, I found out how:



Spoiler: SPOILER


----------



## Loudness

The setup looks pretty well done, my only gripe is the size of the arena but otherwise, it looks fine.

I'm just a casual spectator, going to watch the pre-show. I hope they sign some bigger guys as time goes by.


----------



## Taroostyles

Production and setup look major league, something that is majorly important right out of the gate.


----------



## Erik.

TheLooseCanon said:


> I have a possible spoiler I found on Twitter *if it's real* and hasn't been posted it. How can I spoiler tag a photo on here?


Check page 75 of the "Double or Nothing" thread - it may be the same one I've posted.

Edit - yeah, same one.

I think it's shopped.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Erik. said:


> Check page 75 of the "Double or Nothing" thread - it may be the same one I've posted.
> 
> Edit - yeah, same one.
> 
> I think it's shopped.


I do too, just wanted to make sure everyone got the chance to see. Thanks.


----------



## orited

the minutes are counting down, im so ready for this! i havent even watched the youtube highlights of raw and smackdown for 6 months now (only watching ppvs and nxt) mitb was the last straw for me with wwe these guys deserve every possible chance


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought this. Don West became the fucking GOAT as a heel.


when TNA was actually a decent alternative :hogan


----------



## Jedah

About an hour to show time. Let's do this.


----------



## Erik.

Jedah said:


> About an hour to show time. Let's do this.


15 minutes until the pre-show.

:mark:


----------



## shandcraig

Im still so far away from the gate in a crazy line???


----------



## Jedah

Erik. said:


> 15 minutes until the pre-show.
> 
> :mark:


I thought the pre-show started at 8?

Thanks!


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> 15 minutes until the pre-show.
> 
> :mark:


 it disappeared from their youtube page lol


----------



## Erik.

Yeah, apparently theyre having difficulty getting people in?

Would be disappointing to see the pre-show half empty.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

optikk sucks said:


> when TNA was actually a decent alternative :hogan


Main Event Mafia, Beer Money, The Beautiful People and heel Don West










TNA in 2008/09 was the shit.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

looks p good


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Main Event Mafia, Beer Money, The Beautiful People and heel Don West
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNA in 2008/09 was the shit.


man those bring back some memories

when Kurt Angle debuted and headbutted Samoa Joe, i don't remember marking out like that ever.


----------



## Y.2.J

7 mins!!!
:mark


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> Im still so far away from the gate in a crazy line???


Someone on reddit just said that there's only one entrance to the MGM Grand and that there is up to an hour wait to get in?

fpalm


----------



## shandcraig

Some how i just got this. Going into the arena


----------



## rbl85

Erik. said:


> Someone on reddit just said that there's only one entrance to the MGM Grand and that there is up to an hour wait to get in?
> 
> fpalm


Can't they just let people get inside in one time


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

the club has been drawn first


----------



## rbl85

shandcraig said:


> Some how i just got this. Going into the arena


You're Lucky just at the right time


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132420556421193728


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

live on itv4!!


----------



## Dixie

WHAT'S AEW DOING IN THE IMPACT ZONE?!

In all seriousness, being a TNA fan I love the AEW DON set. It reminds me of the set from the IMPACT Zone from 2008-2009. 

Very nostalgic. I appreciate it! Nice AEW!


----------



## EMGESP

Hey some middle fingers!!!


----------



## Mainboy

Just watching AEW pre-show.

What's the best way to follow AEW in all platforms and the storylines?


----------



## birthday_massacre

Mainboy said:


> Just watching AEW pre-show.
> 
> What's the best way to follow AEW in all platforms and the storylines?


probably here

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFN4JkGP_bVhAdBsoV9xftA


----------



## shandcraig

This is amazing in person


----------



## Chan Hung

Yikes my ears


----------



## shandcraig

Im marking out for black ropes ????


----------



## Chan Hung

Well I hardly know anyone in this pay-per-view but it's been amazing and by the way and the ending was really cool because it seems not stage I liked it so it was it was a mess up there was definitely at least realistic


----------



## PresidentGasman

My Take on a hypothetical All In 2 Card at least the major matches

*winner faces AEW World Champion at next PPV*
Penta vs MJF

*AEW Women's Championship*
Britt Baker vs Awesome Kong

*AEW Tag Team Championship*
The Young Bucks vs Angelico and Jack Evans

*Singles Match*
Cody vs ??? 

*Singles Match*
Kenny Omega vs Jon Moxley

*AEW World Heavyweight Championship*
Adam "Hangman" Page vs Chris Jericho


----------



## Jedah

Aside from the other great qualities of the PPV, it set up the future heading into the TV deal very well, I think, at least in terms of the main event picture.

Hangman is a guy they obviously want to build as a main eventer, so they made the most of a bad situation with PAC and had him win the battle royal. That tipped me off that Jericho would win the main event. So now you have Jericho vs. Hangman to be the first champion. Jericho will likely (and should) win this. He's your most well-known name, so you put the title on him as you head into your big TV deal this fall. Hangman gets good exposure for working with a legend. He'll win it eventually. Doesn't need to be now.

Meanwhile, Omega now has to redeem himself against Jericho and shut him up for good. But to get there he needs to get past this crazy and sadistic guy that will brutally attack anything that moves, Jon Moxley.

Perfect angles to set up for the fall. Makes me want to watch what happens next.

Now they need to set up their midcard and women's angles during the next couple of pay per views and prepare them for the TV launch. Let's hope they do so.

Very well done tonight. This is exciting stuff.


----------



## Taroostyles

Well Page/Jericho and Mox/Omega seem like locks. I would think they would crown tag champs as well, my guess is Bucks/Lucha Bros/Rhodes in a 3 way. MJF needs a high profile match, my guess is he faces Havoc in a hardcore war that gets him over in the ring to go with the mic.


----------



## shandcraig

Wrestling is back boys 18 years later. A revolution is amongst us. That was one hell of a needing paper view to see live.


Really nice belt. Reminds me of theolder ufc belts that just got replaced. 

Gold snd silver thank you. No colors


----------



## elo

Alvarez reporting Moxley has signed a multi-year contract with AEW.

https://twitter.com/bryanalvarez/status/1132504284023611392


----------



## Mox Girl

Mox has a shirt on Pro Wrestling Tees already that I just bought. I NEED it for my collection cos I have all of his other shirts as Ambrose.

BTW I love that it says unscripted on it cos that's what he wanted


----------



## Booooo

My concern is who goes over in the Omega Moxley feud?

Moxley losing his first match would be a bit of a bummer but Omega shouldnt be losing 2 feuds in a row.......

Maybe its best for them to go separate directions in the beginning


----------



## Master Bate

So happy for pro wrestling right now.

Also fuck yea Best Friends win.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Unpopular opinion - Scorpio is a star in waiting

He has it all


----------



## Asuka842

Awesome Kong in the Women's Title match sounds awesome.

Jericho should win the title now. Page is someone that you build up as a future champion, it's too soon the have him win the top prize, make a story out of it.

Kenny can be built up after losing, we've seen it in the past. Moxley should win this I think.

MJF has "future star" written all over him.


----------



## The_It_Factor

In the first 2 minutes I Saw a guy lubing himself up and people slipping and selling a slip and fall and realized that maybe wrestling just isn’t for me anymore.

It’s a sad time in my life


----------



## birthday_massacre

Can’t imagine how many people want to jump ship from wwe after tonight.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132502708445835264


----------



## Asuka842

Also the Joshi match was really good as well. Hopefully they can get some of those non-contracted women to make some more appearances in the future.


----------



## shandcraig

Pretty amazing being there. Crowd was nuts


----------



## Miguel De Juan

The_It_Factor said:


> In the first 2 minutes I Saw a guy lubing himself up and people slipping and selling a slip and fall and realized that maybe wrestling just isn’t for me anymore.
> 
> It’s a sad time in my life


That was a pre show match. Come on guy. lol


----------



## WWEfan4eva

To bad Vince locked Sasha down


----------



## Chan Hung

Them 2 little Asian petites earlier were a treat and hottttt....it was nice btw seeing Awesome Kong. What about that belt eh?? Great!!! Overall an awesome show!!!


----------



## Chan Hung

Btw I enjoyed the small sports like aka boxing like references they did to make the matches feel special.


----------



## shandcraig

Is there footage of bret hart falling off the stage? Didnt see anything from my seat


----------



## Matthew Castillo

I'm going to say that the Rhodes brothers had the match of the night.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

I wonder who becomes the inaugural AEW World Champion?

I think you should still go with Omega. Because he should still be the Ace. But I also feel like Omega could take a loss on the chin wayyyy more than Mox.

It's a tough one. I honestly don't know who will or who should win it. 

It's the perfect situation


----------



## shandcraig

It was very entertaining and put together wel, but fuck the lucha bros are un real


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

It's going to be Hangman or Jericho. They said the winner of the battle royal would face the winner of the main event for the title. The winner of Omega/Moxley might be the first challenger. We'll see.


----------



## Sin City Saint

Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> I wonder who becomes the inaugural AEW World Champion?
> 
> I think you should still go with Omega. Because he should still be the Ace. But I also feel like Omega could take a loss on the chin wayyyy more than Mox.
> 
> It's a tough one. I honestly don't know who will or who should win it.
> 
> It's the perfect situation


Well, it’ll either be Hangman Page or Jericho per tonight’s stipulations.


----------



## NXT Only

The top of the card was great because everything had build and backstory. It’s kinda what made the undercard seem somewhat flat. But overall I loved it. 

Production wise they had a few camera issues that hurt certain things like Cody’s entrance for example. 

Only match result I didn’t get was YB going over LB but I’m guessing the LB will win it back at home.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

shandcraig said:


> Wrestling is back boys 18 years later. A revolution is amongst us. That was one hell of a needing paper view to see live.
> 
> 
> Really nice belt. Reminds me of theolder ufc belts that just got replaced.
> 
> Gold snd silver thank you. No colors


So happy that Bret Hart got to reveal the belt of the company that will beat WWE in ratings in 2020.


----------



## PresidentGasman

BulletClubFangirl said:


> It's going to be Hangman or Jericho. They said the winner of the battle royal would face the winner of the main event for the title. The winner of Omega/Moxley might be the first challenger. We'll see.


if I had to guess its going to be Hangman, i dont see Jericho wanting the belt at his age.


----------



## TheLooseCanon




----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Are the mods gonna make a sub forum yet?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Are the mods gonna make a sub forum yet?


For a t-shirt company? Of course not.

In all seriousness MJF should get his own sub forum.


----------



## shandcraig

Naaa not until they feel like it ???


So remember i said I was not sold on him yet but i will give hom time. Well im sold on him but i still hate his fucking hair cut lol


----------



## patpat

@erik! 
we are getting a Moxley vs omega + Jericho vs Page! 

from what I see and the MJF segment, they want to establish their guys and make them seem like real fucking stars. 

yuka tho!


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn. How I wish this was already on TNT....I want more of this sooner ?


----------



## PresidentGasman

patpat said:


> @erik!
> we are getting a Moxley vs omega + Jericho vs Page!
> 
> from what I see and the MJF segment, they want to establish their guys and make them seem like real fucking stars.
> 
> yuka tho!


I absolutely love what they are doing as far as the main event scene is, they have Omega,Jericho,and Moxley but still are building up credible talent to go with them like Hangman and MJF. the AEW World Title scene is gonna be fucking great.


----------



## Chan Hung

TheLooseCanon said:


>


Wow I never caught the middle finger lol. I'm loving tho the Austin-esque vibes...about time some manly shit goes on wrestling instead of the typical babyface. Lmao


----------



## shandcraig

Right. Imagine that hot ppv and all that drama to follow with dynamite next week


----------



## Illogical

I enjoyed DoN enough but what sets this apart from an indy like PWG/ROH besides having a lot of money and a network deal? Nothing they showed tonight is bringing in people who didn't already watch wrestling. So they're basically marketing to a percentage of an already small WWE/NJPW/ROH fan base. I'm almost sure I'll enjoy AEW more for at least the first few months but come on. People saying it's the end of WWE or anything remotely like that, laughable.


----------



## shandcraig

He def felt like austin feek to in when i saw it live. He had very similar attitude like wheb stone cold first started and was pissed from wcw lol


----------



## PresidentGasman

Chan Hung said:


> Damn. How I wish this was already on TNT....I want more of this sooner ?


I hope it starts after Fight For the Fallen so they can have a good build up to All In 2/All Out/whatever they are calling their big PPV, now that I think of it that will be a great time to do Hangman/Jericho to crown the first champ.


----------



## Chan Hung

So far my mom marked out. Shes a major mark for WWE so AEW Is on the right track. Main players so far I noticed in AEW for my non familiar experience is..Page, Jericho, Moxley, Omega, MJF, Cody...not fucking bad way to start!!!


----------



## Chan Hung

shandcraig said:


> He def felt like austin feek to in when i saw it live. He had very similar attitude like wheb stone cold first started and was pissed from wcw lol


 right...I agree..another element is surprises....AEW is so new that they can do so many for years to come lol..


----------



## Chan Hung

PresidentGasman said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. How I wish this was already on TNT....I want more of this sooner ?
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it starts after Fight For the Fallen so they can have a good build up to All In 2/All Out/whatever they are calling their big PPV, now that I think of it that will be a great time to do Hangman/Jericho to crown the first champ.
Click to expand...

Hope.so lol :clap


----------



## WWEfan4eva

If AEW becomes successful on tuesdays, Can TNT move it to Monday to go head to head with Raw?


----------



## PresidentGasman

Does anyone else like the idea of every AEW PPV being on a saturday ? i think a lot of people would accept it over WWE now because they can stay up to watch without worrying about work the next day for most people.


----------



## IronMan8

I just finished watching my first non-WWE PPV since WCW. The bookers behind the show did a great job, that was the smoothest, most palatable PPV I've seen in years.

Positive impressions:

1. AEW's financial backing has indeed led to an aesthetic quality equal to, or greater than, the WWE's. 

2. The commentators were a million times better than the WWE's in too many ways for me to list. What a difference that makes.

3. The Young Bucks' match was on track to become one of the best matches I've seen in 20 years (I've never seen other non-WWE stuff), until I started to roll my eyes during the final 5 minutes when everybody no-sold everything. Nevertheless, I loved the story they told in the first half, that's the kind of logical storytelling I remember enjoying in the 90's with some Bret Hart matches. 


Negative impressions:

1. Kenny Omega sucks. He's not your hero, he's a dime-a-dozen wrestler, looks older than Jericho, and can't even make the hardcore crowd get behind him - trust me, he'll be perceived at a much lower status in 12 months' time when you've all seen too much of him on a weekly basic. Nowhere near as "cool" as the hype told me.

2. AEW doesn't have any home-grown singles stars (edit: forgot about MJF who I never heard of before, he seems like a good Miz). They simply need more stars beyond Ambrose vs Jericho as your only plausible dream match of the year for 2020. What else could be their massive headliner match for 2020? I did enjoy a number of their smaller athletes in-ring ability, but literally all of their singles talent look like wrestling fans who were literally sitting in that very crowd tonight before their match. They're positioned to depend on ex-WWE talent to main event and be the big money draw, but they do have time to rectify this. 

3. Weekly TV doesn't suit what made this PPV great. Intense, fast-paced, finisher kick-out spamming 5-star matches are easy a few times a year, but on a weekly basis? No way. It'll get stale as hell. How will they fill 2 hours a week with this style?! 

Overall, I'm very impressed. They look like genuine competition for WWE if they can build some non-WWE main event singles stars, and if they can sustain this style on a weekly show. These are both big question marks, but I won't put a ceiling on what they can achieve... one thing is for sure: they earned my attention for the next few months.


----------



## Chan Hung

The thing I like about this company is there are so many unknowns that if they are pushed correctly they'll create quite a few new stars I think the company's going to be doing great.. the belt looked amazing and Bret Hart introducing it was awesome I also like how the wrestlers when they hit the mat you could hear some noise it sounded pretty cool the announcing was good overall a very very impressive pay-per-view


----------



## Matthew Castillo

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> For a t-shirt company? Of course not.
> 
> In all seriousness MJF should get his own sub forum.


I feel that MJF will probably be the inaugural champion for AEW's midcard belt because the kind of ego and entitlement he gives off will make the belt feel like a worthy prize. Then when he finally loses it, he'll be in the main event scene almost immediately. And I say this as someone that didn't know who MFJ was on Friday.


----------



## PresidentGasman

Matthew Castillo said:


> I feel that MJF will probably be the inaugural champion for AEW's midcard belt because the kind of ego and entitlement he gives off will make the belt feel like a worthy prize. Then when he finally loses it, he'll be in the main event scene almost immediately. And I say this as someone that didn't know who MFJ was on Friday.


Speaking of the midcard belt i wonder what they will call it, i think calling it the AEW North American Championship kind of has a cool ring to it, i mean yeah your ripping off NXT but NJPW has an IC Title so it really isnt that bad. i think this could be a good line up as your first champions

AEW World Heavyweight Champion- Hangman Page
AEW North American Champion- Kip Sabian
AEW Women's Champion-Awesome Kong
AEW Tag Team Champions-Angelico and Jack Evans


----------



## Chan Hung

Matthew Castillo said:


> nWo4Lyfe420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a t-shirt company? Of course not.
> 
> In all seriousness MJF should get his own sub forum.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel that MJF will probably be the inaugural champion for AEW's midcard belt because the kind of ego and entitlement he gives off will make the belt feel like a worthy prize. Then when he finally loses it, he'll be in the main event scene almost immediately. And I say this as someone that didn't know who MFJ was on Friday.
Click to expand...

 me too at first when I saw mjf I thought he was a joker like not even worthy and as I got to listen to his promos and look at how he carries himself he's very articulate he's a complete dick and he's good on the mic and he gets the audience to hate him he's the perfect guy for that role


----------



## IronMan8

Illogical said:


> I enjoyed DoN enough but what sets this apart from an indy like PWG/ROH besides having a lot of money and a network deal? Nothing they showed tonight is bringing in people who didn't already watch wrestling. So they're basically marketing to a percentage of an already small WWE/NJPW/ROH fan base. I'm almost sure I'll enjoy AEW more for at least the first few months but come on. People saying it's the end of WWE or anything remotely like that, laughable.


AEW's financial edge may be the only difference, but it's _the_ difference required. 

Nobody wants to watch suburban high school football, even if hypothetically they had the best talent. The spectacle itself lets you make some assumptions that are more valuable than some think.


----------



## Asuka842

It was a really nice touch getting Bret Hart to unveil the new title. He brings instant credibility to it just by doing that.


----------



## shandcraig

Yep 400 percent way better. More of an event a night out and no work or school thr next day. Sports like


----------



## shandcraig

I dont see them making a big card belt.


----------



## Asuka842

MJF seems perfect for the role of inaugural champion of whatever midcard belt AEW ends up introducing. With Daniels, Kazarian, Scorpio Sky, CIMA, etc in the mix as well. Especially if they actually treat their midcard title with some prestige like WWE used to do.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Hope AEW don't become scripted

I hope the promos are shoot promos


----------



## MoMoney786

Fuck wrestling entertainment. PRO WRESTLING is back!
Watching AEW exclusively from now on. WWE almost killed my love for pro wrestling over the last 15 years


----------



## Illogical

IronMan8 said:


> AEW's financial edge may be the only difference, but it's _the_ difference required.
> 
> Nobody wants to watch suburban high school football, even if hypothetically they had the best talent. The spectacle itself lets you make some assumptions that are more valuable than some think.


Appreciate the reply but I'm talking about people who think it's going to be a new 1996/7 WCW in a year or two as opposed to a 1995 WCW at best and more likely a 2010 TNA that just has the smarts to not put their product directly up against RAW.

AEW getting Ambrose and Jericho isn't the same thing as WCW getting Hall, Nash, and a newly heel Hogan which a ton on here would attempt to lead you to believe is the case which is delusional. 

I guess my only real point here is, there's no new boom coming. 1996-2000 isn't coming back. Professional wrestling booms are done but I'm digressing and will leave it at that.


----------



## Illogical

For a post where I don't shit on wrestling: I'm intrigued by MJF or w/e his name was. I was kind of irked when I saw him treated exactly like Sami Zayn, you know the heel that can't do shit, so I kind of tuned out when he got thrown over the barricade and have no idea what happened afterward.


----------



## Asuka842

I'm keeping my expectations in check for now, I've found that that's the best way to go most of the time. "Cautious optimism" and all that.


----------



## MoMoney786

WWEfan4eva said:


> Hope AEW don't become scripted
> 
> I hope the promos are shoot promos


they will be. finishers will actually be enough to get a pinfall too. And normal moves will also end matches so the entire match isn't so predictable. Im so glad we finally can stop watching trash wwe


----------



## shandcraig

I guess you're not All in ???


----------



## MoMoney786

Illogical said:


> Appreciate the reply but I'm talking about people who think it's going to be a new 1996/7 WCW in a year or two as opposed to a 1995 WCW at best and more likely a 2010 TNA that just has the smarts to not put their product directly up against RAW.
> 
> AEW getting Ambrose and Jericho isn't the same thing as WCW getting Hall, Nash, and a newly heel Hogan which a ton on here would attempt to lead you to believe is the case which is delusional.
> 
> *I guess my only real point here is, there's no new boom coming. 1996-2000 isn't coming back. Professional wrestling booms are done but I'm digressing and will leave it at that*.


i think you're totally wrong


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Can they allready announce when Tuesday Night Dynamite premieres??? Cant wait 4 months man.

The main event scene lookes nice.
We have Moxley,Omega,Jericho,Page right now.
But this aint enough would love to add 4 more main eventers to that scene. 
Add 2 former WWE stars and 2 homegrown AEW stars to that scene and it can be really really great.
The more the better.


My conclusion main event scene,midcard scene and the tag team scene can be good to great. Dont see it with the Womens Division tho.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## PresidentGasman

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Can they allready announce when Tuesday Night Dynamite premieres??? Cant wait 4 months man.
> 
> The main event scene lookes nice.
> We have Moxley,Omega,Jericho,Page right now.
> But this aint enough would love to add 4 more main eventers to that scene.
> Add 2 former WWE stars and 2 homegrown AEW stars to that scene and it can be really really great.
> The more the better.
> 
> 
> My conclusion main event scene,midcard scene and the tag team scene can be good to great. Dont see it with the Womens Division tho.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


The Women's is a bit underwhelming not necessarily barebones id say

Main Eventers:
Omega
Moxley
Jericho
Hangman
MJF

Midcarders:
Cody
Joey Janela
Sonny Kiss
Kip Sabian
Shawn Spears
Darby Allin
most of the others in the battle royal

Tag Teams:
Young Bucks
Lucha Bros (can be excellent singles talent as well)
Angelico and Jack Evans
Best Friends
SCU (can be excellent singles talent as well)
Strong Hearts

Womens:
Brandi
Awesome Kong
Britt Baker
Kylie Rae
The Joshis

They have a pretty good roster to start and I think its gonna get even bigger with disgruntled WWE talent


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*To think this was just the start last night. I am so excited.*


----------



## TheLooseCanon




----------



## DJ Punk

I have a feeling I'll be dropping by this thread more often now. Admins really need to make an entire AEW section already.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

TheLooseCanon said:


>


I wonder who those birds are directed at :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon

PresidentGasman said:


> Main Eventers:
> Omega
> Moxley
> Jericho
> Hangman
> MJF


Sooner than later, Cody has to have that belt around his waist.

Say 6 guys that can go in and out of the title picture, with maybe a Punk or something coming in. A 2 hour weekly show with a bunch of tag teams and women as well. I think that's enough.


----------



## patpat

Can we praise Jr for that segment between omega and Moxley? He went fucking nuclear during it. It's like something just snapped in his head and he started the classic jr screams! Like.....maybe the man still has it , he just needs the right content ?


----------



## patpat

TheLooseCanon said:


> PresidentGasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Main Eventers:
> Omega
> Moxley
> Jericho
> Hangman
> MJF
> 
> 
> 
> Sooner than later, Cody has to have that belt around his waist.
> 
> Say 6 guys that can go in and out of the title picture, with maybe a Punk or something coming in. A 2 hour weekly show with a bunch of tag teams and women as well. I think that's enough.
Click to expand...

 I am almost convinced punk will be in, that Chicago show is calling for it


----------



## TheLooseCanon

patpat said:


> I am almost convinced punk will be in, that Chicago show is calling for it


Yeah, plus I doubt they would book Chicago that close to the TV show debuting, knowing the entire crowd will be hot for Punk. The roof will go off the building.

Maybe they are spacing out the surprises to keep the buzz going. Smart, as you need to stretch it out until you get the TV show up and running.


----------



## Beatles123

Me RN:


----------



## WWEfan4eva

AEW needs to sign more talent

The Women's division looks slim now


----------



## Beatles123

Illogical said:


> I enjoyed DoN enough but what sets this apart from an indy like PWG/ROH besides having a lot of money and a network deal? Nothing they showed tonight is bringing in people who didn't already watch wrestling. So they're basically marketing to a percentage of an already small WWE/NJPW/ROH fan base. I'm almost sure I'll enjoy AEW more for at least the first few months but come on. People saying it's the end of WWE or anything remotely like that, laughable.


I respectfully disagree


----------



## #BestForBusiness

I have no doubt in my mind that Punk will make his return at the Chicago show. The roof would blow off the place, and it would be the biggest middle finger he could give to WWE; which is something he would love to do. 

I have a hunch that Punk watched the PPV, maybe that will get his passion back into wrestling.


----------



## Illogical

Beatles123 said:


> I respectfully disagree


I asked a question at the beginning of my post and you answering would likely tell me why you disagree. You "respectfully disagreeing" is nothing more than being a fan boy and I know you're better than that, Beatles.


----------



## DJ Punk

You know guys like Kevin Owens, Daniel Bryan, Sami Zayn, and Cesaro were watching tonight wishing they could be apart of this. Damn shame they can't be...for a while at least.


----------



## Beatles123

Illogical said:


> I asked a question at the beginning of my post and you answering would likely tell me why you disagree. You "respectfully disagreeing" is nothing more than being a fan boy and I know you're better than that, Beatles.


Man, i told you the bare minimum as a response to your opinion because I can't give any more to ya. Honestly, I'm happy, tired and amped up all at the same time. Don't do this to me right now. I can't put what I feel into words :mj2


----------



## NXT Only

Illogical said:


> I asked a question at the beginning of my post and you answering would likely tell me why you disagree. You "respectfully disagreeing" is nothing more than being a fan boy and I know you're better than that, Beatles.


Your post doesn’t have an answer that will suffice.

DON gave us a little bit of everything. But ultimately what it showed us was that there’s not a single form of pro wrestling, it comes in all varieties and that’s what they’re hoping to deliver. 

Think about it for example, what is something you enjoy in pro wrestling that you didn’t see at this show?

We had 

-great ring work
-story telling
-comedy
-theatrics
-intense crowd and atmosphere

All while introducing new talent and styles to an audience who hasn’t seen things like this before. 

The term Indy is off base. WWE has saturated the market with a perception of what wrestling should be or is to them but AEW in an effort to stand out is bringing it all together. 

We have to wait til weekly television to really gauge how good or bad this will be but tonight was epic, we should live in this moment and enjoy it.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Do you guys think the admins are weary about making a new section due to the NJPW section not being very active even after we campaigned for one for months? I doubt an AEW section will have that same problem since they're picking up steam and their top talent are locked into multiyear contracts and wont be going elsewhere which is what happened with NJPW's top gaijins.


----------



## ElTerrible

General observations and a lot, so I just bold each wrestler, since even I wouldn´t want to read it all.>

*Announcing team*: They did okay for their first national exposure on one side, and Jim Ross for being old/unfamiliar with many of the performers. It must be a physical effort for him to call a four hour PPV, so maybe you make him a special attraction announcer. 

*Joey Janela*: WTF. Dress for the wrestler/character you want to be. Can you imagine Raven, Sabu, Sandman or Ambrose wrestling in just plain wrestling tights. You have been in the business for 13 years and that´s the clothes you arrived in for your big break as the suicidal guy.

*Jungleboy*: Pretty much the same. At least he´s a newbie. 

*Orange Cassidy*: The "I´m lazy/too cool for this world"-character was really funny and then intriguing, when he did the kip up with his hands in his pockets, I was like wait a minute. Then he got eliminated like a lazy chump. Bad damage done to the character. That felt WWE amateurish.

*Sonny Kiss*: Gonna make it. That Tommy Dreamer spot will get the crowd every time, and with moves like that, will get a reaction either way. 

*Jimmy Havoc*: Knows his character, did moves and tactics that suited the look and character, until he took off his jacket/coat. He looked a lot better, when he kept it on during the main event world title presentation. Needs to find some better in-ring gear. 

*Luchasaurus*: He has a physical presence and some charisma. Gonna make it. 

*MJF*: What can you say. He knocked that f´n promo out of the park and he had no chewing gum (thanks for reading here). When you have this much talent, you gotta make the details count. 

Hangman Page: Just looked the part. 

Extra: I didn´t like the way he jumped straight into the elimination position in the Battle Royal. That´s such lazy WWE style booking. You need to be better than that AEW.

*The rest*: Michael Nakazawa very smart and creative move. Pillman Jr. Fix you hair.

*Sam Guevara*: Needs a completely new look, maybe even character. He´s a good wrestler, but his whole look just irked me as blah. 

*Kip Sabian*: He looked very smooth and crisp in his execution, but not feeling his look. Needs an upgrade. 

*SCU*: No need to say anything about Daniels/Kazarian. Veteran pros. Scorpio Sky is as athletic as hell, but at age 36 he´s probably destined for tag and midcard action.

*Strong Hearts*: They don´t make shitty in-ring performers in Asia and establishing a foothold in China would be very smart business.

*Dr. Britt Baker *: Girl has the talent, the character/the professional background and apparently the backstage clout to be a star.

*Kylie Rae*: MONEY. The silly over the top pre-match antics were scary, but when the bell rang she worked, she worked hard and fierce. She might be a happy girl underdog, but she ain´t no joke. That was VERY important.

*Brandi Rhodes*: She is a heel magnet. I have no idea whether she can go in the ring, but that promo swerve was excellent. Also well done Cody.

*Awesome Kong*: Not sure how much she has left to give in the ring, but that was some pop.

*Best Friends + Angelico&Evans*: I liked that they had matching outfits and put an effort into them. Can´t say much else as I was a bit mentally checked out. All their moves looked to be executed well. Midcarders imho.

*Super Smash Brothers*: They looked like very innovative crisp workers and I liked the gimmick. Do they use jobber props all the time. Interesting concept. 

Now I hope I don´t screw up

*Hikaru Shida*: Kendo stick lady. Didn´t do much, but she is very hot and the gimmick has potential. 

*Ryo Mizunami*: If you can make a crowd care about your in-ring antics without any previous exposure, you do something right. She did Nakamura better than Nakamura.

*Yuka Sakazaki*: Looks a top drawer female wrestler.

*Riho Abe*: Can´t say I have much of a memory of her in this match.

*Aja Kong + Emi Sakura*: Too old for a regular appearance/stints in America, but as special attractions they are interesting. 

*Goldust/Dustin Rhodes: *: How old is he? Like seriously. He just gave his blood, sweat and tears for real, for his little brother and movement/execution wise he looked like he was 17 years younger. 

*Cody Rhodes: *Cody can tell a story though. That´s more important than anything else. I never felt Bret was a very fluent mover (like a Shawn Michaels), but very methodical in telling his craft in the ring. 

*Bret Hart*: Speaking of the Hitman. What a genuine surprise. He looks rough (but we all know), but could there be a better representative of the belt, then somebody who has always taken the business so seriously. 

*AEW Championship*: Now that is a proper belt, not designed to maximize replica belt profit margins by streamlining production costs. Or in other words here is his reaction to seeing his ugly WWE brothers:










*The Main Events: *: Pretty much what you expected (in a good way). All around excellent work. Didn´t overcomplicate things. Delivered the big name.

Now we are waiting for CM Punk to bring the house down in Chicago. And they still have guys in their backpocket with Darby Allin, Pac and the Olympic boxer.

Also there weren´t many head shots with objects or many bloody matches, but the show still had a totally different vibe, because of the moves performed. A monkey flip, a surfboard and an atomic drop. Feels like moves also banned by the Punch and Kick Federation. 

All in all it was everything you hoped for. They didn´t try to invent a NEW wrestling. They just tried to remember what made wrestling great.


----------



## njcam

TheLooseCanon said:


>


----------



## DJ Punk

Illogical said:


> I enjoyed DoN enough but what sets this apart from an indy like PWG/ROH besides having a lot of money and a network deal? Nothing they showed tonight is bringing in people who didn't already watch wrestling. So they're basically marketing to a percentage of an already small WWE/NJPW/ROH fan base. I'm almost sure I'll enjoy AEW more for at least the first few months but come on. People saying it's the end of WWE or anything remotely like that, laughable.


I've actually been questioning if I'm even a wrestling fan anymore for the past few years. I've watched NJPW only once to see Jericho vs Omega and never really bothered with other promotions. Even when I watched a long time dream match of mine (Lesnar vs Bryan), I didn't feel the excitement I once felt. After that, I really began to think my days as a fan were over. But tonight, however changed everything. I still am a wrestling fan. It was just hard to realize only watching WWE. 

I'm sure I'm not the only one who hasn't been watching for years who came back and got blown away by DoN. Will there be another wrestling boom? Can't say honestly. But WWE should be panicking either way. The fact that the casuals are gone and only the diehard fans remain, I imagine WWE will be losing even more viewers and fans for the next few years. There's now another "approachable" option. Promotions like ROH and NJPW never really felt approachable for me because I didn't know most of the wrestlers. AEW feels like a fresh start with familiar faces and new ones I'm interested in getting to know. 

Point is: There's definitely potential here and your shouldn't write it off as another destined to fail promotion like TNA. I watched a little bit of TNA back in 2012 and tonight's show already blew away anything that I ever witnessed watching TNA. There's something special here.


----------



## Donnie

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132482713930338305
:lmao Dude was trash. 

Also, I just noticed that Jericho was wearing Benoit's tights. Paying tribute to your brain dead murderous best friend, who was also a better wrestler than you is such a Jericho thing to do. 

Really the biggest negatives for me. I need to re-watch the tag match to decide if I love it or hate it.


----------



## zrc

WWEfan4eva said:


> AEW needs to sign more talent
> 
> The Women's division looks slim now


10 women is more than enough for now.


----------



## Beatles123

IronMan8 said:


> I just finished watching my first non-WWE PPV since WCW. The bookers behind the show did a great job, that was the smoothest, most palatable PPV I've seen in years.
> 
> Positive impressions:
> 
> 1. AEW's financial backing has indeed led to an aesthetic quality equal to, or greater than, the WWE's.
> 
> 2. The commentators were a million times better than the WWE's in too many ways for me to list. What a difference that makes.
> 
> 3. The Young Bucks' match was on track to become one of the best matches I've seen in 20 years (I've never seen other non-WWE stuff), until I started to roll my eyes during the final 5 minutes when everybody no-sold everything. Nevertheless, I loved the story they told in the first half, that's the kind of logical storytelling I remember enjoying in the 90's with some Bret Hart matches.
> 
> 
> Negative impressions:
> 
> 1. Kenny Omega sucks. He's not your hero, he's a dime-a-dozen wrestler, looks older than Jericho, and can't even make the hardcore crowd get behind him - trust me, he'll be perceived at a much lower status in 12 months' time when you've all seen too much of him on a weekly basic. Nowhere near as "cool" as the hype told me.
> 
> 2. AEW doesn't have any home-grown singles stars (edit: forgot about MJF who I never heard of before, he seems like a good Miz). They simply need more stars beyond Ambrose vs Jericho as your only plausible dream match of the year for 2020. What else could be their massive headliner match for 2020? I did enjoy a number of their smaller athletes in-ring ability, but literally all of their singles talent look like wrestling fans who were literally sitting in that very crowd tonight before their match. They're positioned to depend on ex-WWE talent to main event and be the big money draw, but they do have time to rectify this.
> 
> 3. Weekly TV doesn't suit what made this PPV great. Intense, fast-paced, finisher kick-out spamming 5-star matches are easy a few times a year, but on a weekly basis? No way. It'll get stale as hell. How will they fill 2 hours a week with this style?!
> 
> Overall, I'm very impressed. They look like genuine competition for WWE if they can build some non-WWE main event singles stars, and if they can sustain this style on a weekly show. These are both big question marks, but I won't put a ceiling on what they can achieve... one thing is for sure: they earned my attention for the next few months.


What you dunno is thats part of Omegas current story. And lower card? Nonono. he's as beloved as Bryan. Please PLEASE watch his matches with Okada.


----------



## Mox Girl

Speaking of Kenny Omega, why the hell did he like spray paint or dye his hair silver??? It looked so silly and made him look old :lol


----------



## Beatles123

Mox Girl said:


> Speaking of Kenny Omega, why the hell did he like spray paint or dye his hair silver??? It looked so silly and made him look old :lol


He dyes it all the time. It was black awhile back.


----------



## MontyCora

This Kylie girl is like Bayley but cuter, in AEW, and better. I'm in love.


----------



## Afrolatino

Great to see this second AEW PPV was a success!(Y) As someone who knows monopolies to be a motherfucker in any area, I welcome once again fierce competition to WWE.
I was watching the PPV but after Cody's match I went to sleep since I spend many hours of gaming this Saturday.
It was a nice touch seeing the sneer to that moron HHH, with his attitude of buy and buy and buy soo many wrestlers to not using them with Vince's wallet...
Now he's painted as a fool who offered those super mega millionaire and comfortable contracts to Kenny and the Young Bucks just to have them starting their own promotion.

Good ol' Vince would have never done that shit.


----------



## zrc

The amount of crap hurled at AEW during the live preshow was ridiculous. The YouTube chat box (just saw it) was the most toxic thing I've read for a long time. Was it a great match? No. But it was fun and it was nice to see 20 people all with a gimmick having a blast. I like Jungle Boy, Luchasaurus (he flat out killed Janela with that table spot), Sonny Kiss. Felt bad for the guy with no legs, always nice to see some old faces so Billy, Tommy and Glacier filled that well. Obvious who was gonna win once Page came out. I don't know any of the guys beforehand other than the old gits so I enjoyed seeing some fresh blood. 

Sabian and whatshisface was a good match, too good for a preshow. I've seen Sabian before so glad he went over. Dunno why the other guy came out in half a panda, but I'm sure somebody could explain it to me.

I fell asleep after Sabian's match, not because it was bad but because I was tired. So ill watch the replay in half an hour of the PPV.


----------



## Raye

I sacrificed the Raptors game for this (thank fuck they won) and it was WAY worth it. I was anticipating this show for MONTHS. It had his downs, as it should have. It's their first ever PPV under the AEW brand, and their first show in general. The arena looking like it was literally shaking during the 6 woman tag match was so fucking dope.


----------



## The_Great_One21

They need to fire Alex Marvez ASAP. 

This is my first AEW related experience, I didn't watch All In. I haven't watched DON yet, I am just watching the preshow right now, but I literally have had to pause it and google this guys name because he is so fucking bad. Genuinely making me watch to mute the show. He does not in any way shape or form have what it takes in terms of style and especially in terms of the actual sound of his damn voice, to be a commentator for a pro wrestling show. 

seriously, they must have done tests etc - did he do ALL IN? - and how on earth have they listened to him and thought he was at all suitable? Worse than Renee Young and Michael Cole combined ffs.


----------



## patpat

zrc said:


> WWEfan4eva said:
> 
> 
> 
> AEW needs to sign more talent
> 
> The Women's division looks slim now
> 
> 
> 
> 10 women is more than enough for now.
Click to expand...

 so conquered by the joshi style? 
That moment when one of them was literally chanting and you had the public go along with them with the camera and the whole arena shaking!!! 
That's fucking charisma for you and yuka rules the universe!


----------



## rbl85

Like i said this morning (6am for me XD) they really need to sign Riho and Yuka, those 2 are great and young.


----------



## Asuka842

Now I'm curious to see when the inaugural champions will be crowned?


----------



## Beatles123

The_Great_One21 said:


> They need to fire Alex Marvez ASAP.
> 
> This is my first AEW related experience, I didn't watch All In. I haven't watched DON yet, I am just watching the preshow right now, but I literally have had to pause it and google this guys name because he is so fucking bad. Genuinely making me watch to mute the show. He does not in any way shape or form have what it takes in terms of style and especially in terms of the actual sound of his damn voice, to be a commentator for a pro wrestling show.
> 
> seriously, they must have done tests etc - did he do ALL IN? - and how on earth have they listened to him and thought he was at all suitable? Worse than Renee Young and Michael Cole combined ffs.


The PPB is great and he is a lot better with JR and Excalibur


----------



## Erik.

That PPV.
That title belt. 
That Moxley. 

:mark:


----------



## zrc

Beatles123 said:


> The PPB is great and he is a lot better with JR and Excalibur


Excalibur is carrying the other 2 from what ive seen so far. The one not named JR was fucking hideous during the preshow.


----------



## NXT Only

JR just has to get familiar with everyone. We heard shades of what him special. Excalibur will carry commentary however so they’re fine there.


----------



## Beatles123

zrc said:


> Excalibur is carrying the other 2 from what ive seen so far. The one not named JR was fucking hideous during the preshow.


Some are liking him. :shrug I'd still take him over WWE, but that shouldn't be the standard. However, I don't feel it would be right to fire him this early.


----------



## Erik.

Not gone through the thread yet but has anyone posted that picture of Moxley and Rhodes putting their fingers up to the camera?

:mark:


----------



## zrc

Beatles123 said:


> Some are liking him. :shrug I'd still take him over WWE, but that shouldn't be the standard. However, I don't feel it would be right to fire him this early.


ill take a handjob with sandpaper and a cattleprod up the arse than listen to vintage Cole.


----------



## Jedah

PresidentGasman said:


> if I had to guess its going to be Hangman, i dont see Jericho wanting the belt at his age.


No chance. It's going to be Jericho. You don't put your first world title reign on a work in progress like Hangman when you're going into a massive fall TV deal.

Jericho is the most well-known name and the heel you need to make that belt valuable in the initial chase. Hangman will get something of a rub from working with a legend and then continue his journey as he gets ready to be a real main event talent. This is a test for him.

Meanwhile, Omega now needs redemption, so his chase is set up. But he needs to get through Mox first.

Jericho, Omega, Moxley, and Cody are probably the go-to core of world title contenders as this thing kicks off.

Jericho and Mox are your most well-known guys, Omega is your top babyface and in-ring ace, and Cody, as he showed last night, is really good at telling stories. Hangman will be on the periphery for a while as the #2 babyface behind Omega. He'll win eventually, but just not yet.


----------



## Erik.




----------



## Lethal Evans

MrEvans said:


> What did Meltzer spoil? I haven't seen this?
> 
> 
> 
> Because building a long term feud is better for the product than having Y2J lose straight away? Establishes Y2J as the top heel like they've been building towards in the RTDON videos. Have Jericho go over in a cheap fashion and build heat and then have Omega challenge at the next PPV leading into weekly TV.
> 
> Look at the future feuds and programme of it all. Look at the hype it makes for Okada v Jericho. "AEW Champ" vs "IWGP Heavyweight Champ".
> 
> It's a business and setting up future storylines to build off of is more important. It's their first AEW PPV, why do a one off story for their biggest match?





patpat said:


> absolutely not , it's a bad look people. Like really I wouldn't do that, give the face of the company the first win in your most mainstream event. It's not rocket science, why the fuck would you start your supposedly DIFFERENT ALTERNATIVE product with an attitude era guy as a champ? Jericho is awesome, but he is not gonna be the face of the company , Kenny is gonna be. Send a strong message right away to everyone watching , kenny omega IS the man! Sometimes keeping it simple is better. And jobbing your first champion to okada is a terrible idea , like very very BAD idea.
> Sometimes keeping it simple is better, Kenny is gonna be the ace? Make him the first champ. Making him lose so he could chase the title is meh....that's like a turn off for me, it's something you do when you have a TV show already started so we can see the chase. The babyface chasing makes sense If we can witness the chase. And again, making the first EVER! aew champion lose against okada at dominion is absolutely ridiculous. Dont try to be in a "swerve" mentality , everyone expect omega , he is the obvious answer so we gotta go with someone else.
> He is the obvious choice for a reason, he is their best wrestler and has been presented as such. Give him the title , then give him the main stream attention by making him tour around in the media. Having Jericho as first chance just to ride on his main stream appeal is nothing different than what wwe does but on a less important scale. They are going to be called hypocrite by absolutely everyone and they will come off as that. Omega gets the win and fight whoever's is the number 2 contender , and have Jericho go after cody and blame him for everything wrong in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Also Chris van vliet is gonna see the title....that little shit :lol


Told you!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

That 3rd announcer was the shits....in the beginning

But he got better as the night wore on. He got more comfortable as JR started hitting some of his stride

But this PPV was also too long for JR - Bring him in for the last 2 hours

Ex was good at the table IMO - carried a lot of the weight - they need him to do the 'fact' stuff - like 'when is the next ppv, where can you order it' - stuff like that. He is the most solid of the 3


----------



## Beatles123

@Erik. ; @Donnie ; @Ace ; @patpat ; @The Wood ; @Chrome ; Whaddaya think, boys?! WE GOT A NEW COMPANY ON OUR HANDS?! :mark


----------



## Death Rider

Beatles123 said:


> @Erik. ; @Donnie ; @Ace ; @patpat ; @The Wood ; @Chrome ; Whaddaya think, boys?! WE GOT A NEW COMPANY ON OUR HANDS?! <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title="marking out" class="inlineimg" />


Wow offended I did not get a tag :side:. :mark: :mark:


----------



## Asuka842

AJ has already said that he's signed his last contract. I do think that he sees WWE as the "end of the road" for him.


----------



## sim8

Not a perfect show. Some minor gripes (commentary at some points were awful is probably the biggest) but they delivered. They absolutely delivered. I want more. Job well done, boys. I'll be buying the next show in June.


----------



## .MCH

While this has potential to be a decent alternative for people to work, like TNA was, I don't think it's anywhere near of a major threat to WWE as people believed it would be. Granted it's only one show, but I just didn't see anything here that was different from any other WWE alternative over the past decade or so. 

Also they need way more star power in their roster. Again, it's early so they have time to fix it, but Jericho and Ambrose aren't enough to carry this company. I'm usually not a fan of company's who rely on former WWE talent to fill their rosters, but considering the company literally just started, they should have some familiar names in order to get the company off of the ground and attract casual wrestling fans. I felt like a dad who watched wrestling with their kid last night and had no idea who anyone was.

I enjoyed the show for the most part, but as of now, this is more like peak TNA (which isn't necessarily a bad thing), rather than another WCW. Great talent, well funded, has it's own fanbase, but ultimately unable to reach a mainstream audience. Pro wrestling just isn't the hot commodity it was back in the 80's/90's.


----------



## lagofala

One or two years down the line, we will see Renee Young coming down the aisle to slap Brandi Rhodes during a Moxley vs Rhodes championship match.

And I will pop my head off.

Mark my words.


----------



## Donnie

Beatles123 said:


> @Erik. ; @Donnie ; @Ace ; @patpat ; @The Wood ; @Chrome ; Whaddaya think, boys?! WE GOT A NEW COMPANY ON OUR HANDS?! :mark


Dusty's baby boy did very well tonight. There were a few problems like Alex on commentary having the same level of hype that Benoit's CTE brain had. Jericho being old and shitty, and dragging Kenny down to his level Plus, wearing tribute tights to a killer isn't a good look. Also, I get why he won, he brings eyes to the company from a lapsed fan prospective, but I don't like it AT ALL. 

I pray it's a super short reign that transitions the belt to Mox, Omega or Hangman's hands. 

The Bucks shouldn't have won because it looks bad on their part. 

Other than that, I loved the majority of the show. Dustin vs CODY was fucking incredible. Mox is a MASSIVE get. And they've started to set up the future players. 

AEW is :bjpenn


----------



## sim8

.MCH said:


> While this has potential to be a decent alternative for people to work, like TNA was, I don't think it's anywhere near of a major threat to WWE as people believed it would be. Granted it's only one show, but I just didn't see anything here that was different from any other WWE alternative over the past decade or so.
> 
> Also they need way more star power in their roster. Again, it's early so they have time to fix it, but Jericho and Ambrose aren't enough to carry this company. I'm usually not a fan of company's who rely on former WWE talent to fill their rosters, but considering the company literally just started, they should have some familiar names in order to get the company off of the ground and attract casual wrestling fans. I felt like a dad who watched wrestling with their kid last night and had no idea who anyone was.
> 
> I enjoyed the show for the most part, but as of now, this is more like peak TNA (which isn't necessarily a bad thing), rather than another WCW. Great talent, well funded, has it's own fanbase, but ultimately unable to reach a mainstream audience. Pro wrestling just isn't the hot commodity it was back in the 80's/90's.


Omega is a star. Young Bucks are stars. Cody is a star. Page and MJF are the next big things. 

Just because mainstream casual audience do not know them, it doesnt negate their star power. 

Don't forget Vince made his company by poaching made stars from regional companies and introducing them to the national audience.


----------



## TD Stinger

Whether AEW makes it in the long run or not, they will always have this show.

This show, some flaws aside, will always have DON, which to me thanks to the matches and the debut at the end will live on like ECW One Night Stand in 05 or WWE MITB in 2011.

Couldn't have had a better start honestly.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood

If there's one thing they should change, I'd argue it would be the commentary. JR was okay, he was servicable enough. But I really think they could do with a heel commentator to shake things up. Ventura and Heenan were amazing back in the day, even Graves is pretty good in WWE. It's an aspect of wrestling which I think always works pretty well, and adds a lot of conflict to the commentary booth.


----------



## Jedah

Yeah, they need a heel commentator. JR wouldn't have been as fondly remembered if he didn't have King to banter off him.


----------



## Mordecay

Like I said in Double or nothing thread, I enjoyed the show for the most part, my only major compains would be Cody taking a shot at HHH for no reason at all, there was too much blood in the match (granted it worked but still, it was a bit excessive) and the Elite seeming to having a hard time not putting themselves over. I get that they are the stars, but I read online that if you combine both All In and DoN they were involved in 11 matches and won 9, the only losses being Omega to Jericho (which honestly I think it was in part so people don't say they had a clean sweep) and Marty's lost to Okada at All In.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

ForYourOwnGood said:


> If there's one thing they should change, I'd argue it would be the commentary. JR was okay, he was servicable enough. But I really think they could do with a heel commentator to shake things up. Ventura and Heenan were amazing back in the day, even Graves is pretty good in WWE. It's an aspect of wrestling which I think always works pretty well, and adds a lot of conflict to the commentary booth.


No. Please no heel announcers. Just no. There's all the conflict you need in the ring; adding it to the announce table is just a detraction and a distraction, and adds NOTHING to the presentation. The show is supposed to be about the wrestlers, not fucking talking heads. 

Please NO.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

One minor complaint I have is that most of the theme songs were pretty meh. Praying that Janela gets to keep ProtoVision or some remix version of it.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood

Reggie Dunlop said:


> No. Please no heel announcers. Just no. There's all the conflict you need in the ring; adding it to the announce table is just a detraction and a distraction, and adds NOTHING to the presentation. The show is supposed to be about the wrestlers, not fucking talking heads.
> 
> Please NO.


So you never thought Bobby Heenan or Jerry Lawler added anything to WWE when they were commentating?


----------



## sim8

Mordecay said:


> Like I said in Double or nothing thread, I enjoyed the show for the most part, my only major compains would be Cody taking a shot at HHH for no reason at all, there was too much blood in the match (granted it worked but still, it was a bit excessive) and the Elite seeming to having a hard time not putting themselves over. I get that they are the stars, but I read online that if you combine both All In and DoN they were involved in 11 matches and won 9, the only losses being Omega to Jericho (which honestly I think it was in part so people don't say they had a clean sweep) and Marty's lost to Okada at All In.


Codys shot at Triple H was more of a fuck you for not letting me and my brother have our moment at Mania, rather than a shot to WWE. Atleast thats how i took it. Doubt it will be a recurring thing at AEW shows. 

Lets see what the booking plans are and how it plays out before shit on the elite winning. It could become a problem but for now, it is hardly an egotistical thing.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

It was retaliation for the pissant comment too. Let's not act like Cody's shot was unprovoked even if you didn't like it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mordecay said:


> Like I said in Double or nothing thread, I enjoyed the show for the most part, my only major compains would be Cody taking a shot at HHH for no reason at all, there was too much blood in the match (granted it worked but still, it was a bit excessive) and the Elite seeming to having a hard time not putting themselves over. I get that they are the stars, but I read online that if you combine both All In and DoN they were involved in 11 matches and won 9, the only losses being Omega to Jericho (which honestly I think it was in part so people don't say they had a clean sweep) and Marty's lost to Okada at All In.


'no reason'

This is the company that put his dad in polka dots, that told him to keep the stardust gimmick, that told him he'll never be a star, that humiliated him, his pop and his brother a thousand different times

I'm surprised he didn't take a piss on the throne

Let's not make WWE the 'victims' here


----------



## Mordecay

LifeInCattleClass said:


> 'no reason'
> 
> This is the company that put his dad in polka dots, that told him to keep the stardust gimmick, that told him he'll never be a star, that humiliated him, his pop and his brother a thousand different times
> 
> I'm surprised he didn't take a piss on the throne
> 
> Let's not make WWE the 'victims' here


Then he shouldn't have said that they don't care about WWE when all weekend he has been taking shots at WWE :shrug


----------



## The_Great_One21

Not seen the full show but seen some of it and enjoyed what I saw.

MJF is a motherfucking god level heel. Brilliant. Hangman has a big future too. These two are going to be breakout stars. 

Jericho, Kenny, Moxley, Hangman, Cody, MJF... That's a good roster to build things around at the top. 

I'll say it again though... SORT THE COMMENTARY TEAM. It is such an important part of the show. JR is JR and although not what he used to be, he'll always be solid because he understand the basics and fundamentals of good commentary structure. Excalibur has the voice for it but to me he just felt a Ranello in his delivery and that's not for me. Constantly shouting and being overexcited at every little thing. He has potential but needs to pick his spots better. The other guy, as I have said, is just HORRIFIC. Worse than any the wwe have and that's saying something. Could put you to sleep with his delivery or his voice so combine them together and you have the most effective cure for insomnia known to man. 

They need to get to a 2 man comms team. JR and Ex could work together.


----------



## sim8

Mordecay said:


> LifeInCattleClass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'no reason'
> 
> This is the company that put his dad in polka dots, that told him to keep the stardust gimmick, that told him he'll never be a star, that humiliated him, his pop and his brother a thousand different times
> 
> I'm surprised he didn't take a piss on the throne
> 
> Let's not make WWE the 'victims' here
> 
> 
> 
> Then he shouldn't have said that they don't care about WWE when all weekend he has been taking shots at WWE <img src="https://i.imgur.com/VqmkupW.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Shrug" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

As a company, they dont care. But Cody vs Dustin is a match WWE didnt believe in. Yet here we are, several years later where the match is happening in front of a sold out crowd and the hype for the match is real. Cody wanted to give a fuck you to the WWE. It makes sense in the narrative of the story being told. This wasnt a petty AEW vs WWE thing. The only reason people are taking it that way is because Cody is an EVP but at DON, he was Cody Rhodes -The American Nightmare, not Cody the EVP.


----------



## bradatar

I keep saying this but I’ve never gotten into anything besides WWE/WCW. I told my old lady that I was gonna give this a chance to win me over. They did it! MJF is my favorite wrestler on the planet now. I’d fucking watch TNA if he went there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sim8

I got a question for all you guys. There is one thing i really really hated. It was the unprotected shots to the head throughout the night. How do you feel about this?


----------



## bradatar

sim8 said:


> I got a question for all you guys. There is one thing i really really hated. It was the unprotected shots to the head throughout the night. How do you feel about this?




Don’t care. Let them kill each other if they want. Dustin prob bladed too did you care then? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik.

Beatles123 said:


> @Erik. ; @Donnie ; @Ace ; @patpat ; @The Wood ; @Chrome ; Whaddaya think, boys?! WE GOT A NEW COMPANY ON OUR HANDS?! :mark


A fucking awesome PPV and it's only made me want more.

People wanted Moxley as #21 in the Battle Royale but there was NO better debut then the one they ended that PPV with.

That is exactly how you end your debut PPV. 

I am hyped.


----------



## bradatar

Side note: I got banned from Facebook for 30 days in a live thread about AEW. Just for quoting MJF.

Don’t wanna dox myself but the comment that got me banned was ‘hahahahahahahaha white trash hicks’ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Only thing that peaked my interest was Omega/Jericho because of their match in NJPW but I didn't watch since i'm not interested in anything else they have.

But I have to ask who was working Face/Heel during Omega/Jericho?


----------



## Erik.

Also....

"MOXLEY AND OMEGA!!! MOXLEY AND OMEGA!!!"

JR gave me goosebumps in 2019 :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Disputed

bradatar said:


> Side note: I got banned from Facebook for 30 days in a live thread about AEW. Just for quoting MJF.
> 
> Don’t wanna dox myself but the comment that got me banned was ‘hahahahahahahaha white trash hicks’
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that and "seabiscuit" destroyed me


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mordecay said:


> Then he shouldn't have said that they don't care about WWE when all weekend he has been taking shots at WWE :shrug


They don’t care... he cares.

Tony says his company is not in conflict with wwe - but his guys can take any approach they want

That is what creative freedom means


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Disputed said:


> that and "seabiscuit" destroyed me


Seabiscuit is a chant waiting to happen if the crowd ever turns on hangman

Amazing mic work from MJF


----------



## shandcraig

Thats why i cant wait to watch it again from tv perspective, very different view. We see and hear things you dont and otjer way around. We dint get commentary 

The energy was crazy


----------



## sim8

bradatar said:


> sim8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a question for all you guys. There is one thing i really really hated. It was the unprotected shots to the head throughout the night. How do you feel about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t care. Let them kill each other if they want. Dustin prob bladed too did you care then?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That blade job was excessive too. I understand blood can enhance matches but that was a lot. That said, honestly didnt feel the same about the blade job as i did with the head shots. Perhaps a little hypocritical on my part but it is how i feel.

That said, its pretty messed up for you to say let them kill each other.

From a corporate point of view, AEW could get some bad press from the head shots and blading.


----------



## Shaun_27

The_Great_One21 said:


> They need to fire Alex Marvez ASAP.


Couldn't agree more. He was so atrocious during the pre-show I am convinced he cost AEW some PPV buys.


----------



## Geeee

Mox Girl said:


> Speaking of Kenny Omega, why the hell did he like spray paint or dye his hair silver??? It looked so silly and made him look old :lol


I think he was trying to look like Sephiroth from Final Fantasy VII. His entrance attire was also inspired by Sephiroth. In addition, One-Winged Angel is the name of the song that plays during the boss battle with Sephiroth in FFVII.










But I agree his hair did end up looking weird.


----------



## bradatar

sim8 said:


> That blade job was excessive too. I understand blood can enhance matches but that was a lot. That said, honestly didnt feel the same about the blade job as i did with the head shots. Perhaps a little hypocritical on my part but it is how i feel.
> 
> That said, its pretty messed up for you to say let them kill each other.
> 
> From a corporate point of view, AEW could get some bad press from the head shots and blading.




Sorry dude I’m a fan not a doctor and I still don’t care. It’s like watching football and not liking big hits. I love seeing people destroy one another and they get paid a good amount to do so making me not give a shit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sim8

bradatar said:


> sim8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That blade job was excessive too. I understand blood can enhance matches but that was a lot. That said, honestly didnt feel the same about the blade job as i did with the head shots. Perhaps a little hypocritical on my part but it is how i feel.
> 
> That said, its pretty messed up for you to say let them kill each other.
> 
> From a corporate point of view, AEW could get some bad press from the head shots and blading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry dude I’m a fan not a doctor and I still don’t care. It’s like watching football and not liking big hits. I love seeing people destroy one another and they get paid a good amount to do so making me not give a shit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Fair enough mate. My favourite match with Cody vs Dustin so i love the blood. Guess head shots are just my own personal line. Everyones different


----------



## bradatar

Whoever said MJF is a knockoff Miz is a fucking idiot and I think I’m the second biggest Miz mark on this forum. Miz wishes he could pull off MJF promos. (Don’t get me wrong I think he could but would never be allowed to)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

This was a mix of various styles of wrestling..they just need a couple of monster men...and they're good. Overall amazing ppv. Hope at All In 2 its CM Punk


----------



## Chan Hung

bradatar said:


> Whoever said MJF is a knockoff Miz is a fucking idiot and I think I’m the second biggest Miz mark on this forum. Miz wishes he could pull off MJF promos. (Don’t get me wrong I think he could but would never be allowed to)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right? MJF was amazing. Talking smack calling the audience fat etc. Not catering to the social justice warriors. Nice!!!


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

I could list all those names but it would take so much time. I am just proud of them all.


----------



## bradatar

Chan Hung said:


> This was a mix of various styles of wrestling..they just need a couple of monster men...and they're good. Overall amazing ppv. Hope at All In 2 its CM Punk




This is what I’m worried about. They do need some ‘beef’ on the show. The guys are all so generically tiny right now. I hate being the Kevin Nash on here, but shit is true man. ‘Larger then life’ is a thing for a reason. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Shaun_27 said:


> The_Great_One21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They need to fire Alex Marvez ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't agree more. He was so atrocious during the pre-show I am convinced he cost AEW some PPV buys.
Click to expand...

Actually I thought he picked it up midway and got more into the show. Ross seemed to be the best of them for obvious reasons. Excalibur u could barely hear him or tell.he was there


----------



## Chan Hung

bradatar said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was a mix of various styles of wrestling..they just need a couple of monster men...and they're good. Overall amazing ppv. Hope at All In 2 its CM Punk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I’m worried about. They do need some ‘beef’ on the show. The guys are all so generically tiny right now. I hate being the Kevin Nash on here, but shit is true man. ‘Larger then life’ is a thing for a reason.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes they need their own. NASH..just saying ...watch it be CazXL lol


----------



## TD Stinger

I've said what I said about the HHH stuff last night. I thought it was stupid. I don't mind little shots like the ones at the HOF or at Starrcast but to make a whole production out it on your own show, thus giving a spotlight to HHH? I don't care for it. And the same fans in that arena who were marking over it would be the same fans at the next Takeover marking over HHH, thanking him for giving us NXT. That's my opinion on that.

I will say one thing I hope they improve upon is the diversity of the roster in terms of size and in ring style. Look at the Best Friends vs. Angelico & Jack Evans match last night. Pretty fun match and all. But by the time that match was up, we had already seen the opening 6 Man Tag with SCU vs. OWE, the BR, Guevara vs. Sabian, etc. And I honestly felt like I was watching the same kind of match and it was still pretty early in the show. Again, the action was good. But I felt like I already saw a similar kind of match.

To put it this way, when I watch an NXT Takeover, typically all the matches have their own kind of flair and style. But a lot of matches on this card, while good, felt a little too similar. So I hope they can add some beef to their roster soon.

And lastly, I wanted to poll everyone's opinions on this. They introduced last night a 10 count as opposed to a 5 count in between tags for tag matches, making a fairly big deal about it. I went on a rant about this last night. Because what did we see? The same thing we see every tag team match in every promotion. Where guys stay in the ring together and do double team moves for a minute straight or longer.

So in one night you introduce a rule, try to make a big deal out of it, and then immediately bury it. I know some people will think I'm being too negative but I hate shit like that. Not the tag action itself. But when you try to act like your rules are so fresh and new and that the mean something and then instantly don't enforce it.

I would respect them more if they said their is no count in between tags. Because no one enforces it, no one ultimately cares about it, and again, it's meaningless. Rant over, lol.


----------



## Erik.

A lot of matches on this card felt similar?

You literally had an OWE showcase which was completely different to the tag match between Angelico/Evans and Best Friends, Joshi showcase between the 6 women which was COMPLETELY different to the fatal four way between the American women, an old school classic in Cody/Dustin which was completely different to the only other singles match on the card in Jericho/Omega and a spot fest tag team match in Bucks/LuchaBros.

Fair enough.

The whole PPV (first half anyway) was simply to introduce different styles of wrestling and some new faces to unfamiliar audiences. We won't be getting OWE and Joshi wrestling every single PPV event or even every week on weekly television. It was probably more a test for AEW to see if audiences can take to them and they all succeeded. Putting a Joshi match on to kick off a weekly show one week and potentially an OWE match a few weeks later to amp the crowd up in the same way WCW did with the Luchadores would be a smart move now they know the audience have taken a likening to them.

Worth noting that TakeOvers have the benefit of having a weekly show building up to their events and this was a PPV that was built around two matches. The two matches that pretty much everyone is talking about for different reasons.


----------



## Shaun_27

sim8 said:


> That blade job was excessive too.


There are two elements here, story and safety.

For the story; It was a lot of blood, yes, but we have been sensitized a little by not seeing blood in WWE for a while. It all comes down to the question, did it add to the match? My answer is yes. It was fitting for this match and it really added an extra dimension to the match in my opinion. If they start to do it in every match every week (they obviously won't) then I'll have a problem, but for big matches of that want to tell this story, I have no problem really.

On the topic of safety; anybody who knows the Nigel McGuinness story will cringe a little at any blood in wrestling. I know the documentary changed how I view blood in wrestling, but I trust AEW to look after there performers and I have trust in Earl, Dusty, Cody, the doctor and AEW as a whole to stop the match if they ever felt anyone was in real danger. Put it like this, it's as safe as it ever could be and I'd rather a blade job then wrestlers going hard way to get colour which is completely stupid..


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Surprised AEW haven't uploaded it to their youtube channel already. It'd probably be trending by now.


----------



## bradatar

TD Stinger said:


> I've said what I said about the HHH stuff last night. I thought it was stupid. I don't mind little shots like the ones at the HOF or at Starrcast but to make a whole production out it on your own show, thus giving a spotlight to HHH? I don't care for it. And the same fans in that arena who were marking over it would be the same fans at the next Takeover marking over HHH, thanking him for giving us NXT. That's my opinion on that.
> 
> 
> 
> I will say one thing I hope they improve upon is the diversity of the roster in terms of size and in ring style. Look at the Best Friends vs. Angelico & Jack Evans match last night. Pretty fun match and all. But by the time that match was up, we had already seen the opening 6 Man Tag with SCU vs. OWE, the BR, Guevara vs. Sabian, etc. And I honestly felt like I was watching the same kind of match and it was still pretty early in the show. Again, the action was good. But I felt like I already saw a similar kind of match.
> 
> 
> 
> To put it this way, when I watch an NXT Takeover, typically all the matches have their own kind of flair and style. But a lot of matches on this card, while good, felt a little too similar. So I hope they can add some beef to their roster soon.
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, I wanted to poll everyone's opinions on this. They introduced last night a 10 count as opposed to a 5 count in between tags for tag matches, making a fairly big deal about it. I went on a rant about this last night. Because what did we see? The same thing we see every tag team match in every promotion. Where guys stay in the ring together and do double team moves for a minute straight or longer.
> 
> 
> 
> So in one night you introduce a rule, try to make a big deal out of it, and then immediately bury it. I know some people will think I'm being too negative but I hate shit like that. Not the tag action itself. But when you try to act like your rules are so fresh and new and that the mean something and then instantly don't enforce it.
> 
> 
> 
> I would respect them more if they said their is no count in between tags. Because no one enforces it, no one ultimately cares about it, and again, it's meaningless. Rant over, lol.




I agree on the tag rule and the HHH shit. I thought it was an unnecessary shot. I wasn’t even thinking about WWE because the event had me blown away and they do the sledge shit and I’m just like ehhh. The tag shit was stupid. Don’t make a big thing about a rule only to not follow it. We both agree on the beef too. Need some hosses in there. These guys are just small. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disputed

TD Stinger said:


> I've said what I said about the HHH stuff last night. I thought it was stupid. I don't mind little shots like the ones at the HOF or at Starrcast but to make a whole production out it on your own show, thus giving a spotlight to HHH? I don't care for it. And the same fans in that arena who were marking over it would be the same fans at the next Takeover marking over HHH, thanking him for giving us NXT. That's my opinion on that.
> 
> I will say one thing I hope they improve upon is the diversity of the roster in terms of size and in ring style. Look at the Best Friends vs. Angelico & Jack Evans match last night. Pretty fun match and all. But by the time that match was up, we had already seen the opening 6 Man Tag with SCU vs. OWE, the BR, Guevara vs. Sabian, etc. And I honestly felt like I was watching the same kind of match and it was still pretty early in the show. Again, the action was good. But I felt like I already saw a similar kind of match.
> 
> To put it this way, when I watch an NXT Takeover, typically all the matches have their own kind of flair and style. But a lot of matches on this card, while good, felt a little too similar. So I hope they can add some beef to their roster soon.
> 
> And lastly, I wanted to poll everyone's opinions on this. They introduced last night a 10 count as opposed to a 5 count in between tags for tag matches, making a fairly big deal about it. I went on a rant about this last night. Because what did we see? The same thing we see every tag team match in every promotion. Where guys stay in the ring together and do double team moves for a minute straight or longer.
> 
> So in one night you introduce a rule, try to make a big deal out of it, and then immediately bury it. I know some people will think I'm being too negative but I hate shit like that. Not the tag action itself. But when you try to act like your rules are so fresh and new and that the mean something and then instantly don't enforce it.
> 
> I would respect them more if they said their is no count in between tags. Because no one enforces it, no one ultimately cares about it, and again, it's meaningless. Rant over, lol.


Didnt mind the HHH spot. So long as they don't go overboard with the anti-WWE bits it'll be ok, please don't go full WCW with titles being dropped in the trash or match results being given away

I agree about match diversity, it was a long time before we had a proper 1v1. Part of that is people aren't familiar enough with many of these guys for them to carry 1v1 feuds yet, and PAC bailing on one of the planned singles matches. It put them in a rough spot, because suddenly the Battle Royal had to become for a title shot when it really was more of a silly showcase of odd characters. 

If we never hear about the 10-count rule again I'd be fine with that


----------



## TD Stinger

Erik. said:


> A lot of matches on this card felt similar?
> 
> You literally had an OWE showcase which was completely different to the tag match between Angelico/Evans and Best Friends, Joshi showcase between the 6 women which was COMPLETELY different to the fatal four way between the American women, an old school classic in Cody/Dustin which was completely different to the only other singles match on the card in Jericho/Omega and a spot fest tag team match in Bucks/LuchaBros.
> 
> Fair enough.
> 
> The whole PPV (first half anyway) was simply to introduce different styles of wrestling and some new faces to unfamiliar audiences. We won't be getting OWE and Joshi wrestling every single PPV event or even every week on weekly television. It was probably more a test for AEW to see if audiences can take to them and they all succeeded. Putting a Joshi match on to kick off a weekly show one week and potentially an OWE match a few weeks later to amp the crowd up in the same way WCW did with the Luchadores would be a smart move now they know the audience have taken a likening to them.
> 
> Worth noting that TakeOvers have the benefit of having a weekly show building up to their events and this was a PPV that was built around two matches. The two matches that pretty much everyone is talking about for different reasons.


Yes. I thought it it was all fairly similar. Similar styles, similar pacing. At least with the tag matches. I did not say the whole felt that way but a lot of the early matches, while still good, felt like I was watching the same kind of match with different moves.

And I’m someone who watches plenty of other kinds of wrestling so I’m used to that. And for one show, it was good. If I see that kind of stuff every week on TV without much variety, personally I’ll become indifferent to eventually.


----------



## bradatar

I personally don’t care about the style of wrestling because I don’t really watch wrestling for the wrestling part if that makes any sense. I love characters and from what I saw last night I’ve got plenty of them. I’ll shout out MJF forever now as the greatest kept secret from me. NWO you fuck I can’t believe you didn’t show me this kid months ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

One minor complaint is that the all elite wrestling YouTube page..the preshow did not start on time and there was a couple camera glitches for the entrance during the pay-per-view and that marvez guy has to go, he's a horrible announcer... other than that the show picked up really well after the first part and I was really impressed at the end overall amazing night


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Marvez wasn't great, but it's his first time commentating wrestling so I'm willing to cut him some slack. Once they start TV and he gets to do this on a regular basis, he'll hopefully get better.


----------



## Erik.

TD Stinger said:


> Yes. I thought it it was all fairly similar. Similar styles, similar pacing. At least with the tag matches. I did not say the whole felt that way but a lot of the early matches, while still good, felt like I was watching the same kind of match with different moves.
> 
> And I’m someone who watches plenty of other kinds of wrestling so I’m used to that. And for one show, it was good. If I see that kind of stuff every week on TV without much variety, personally I’ll become indifferent to eventually.


I think we'll see a lot of variety across the show when weekly television starts, especially when it comes to building feuds. Already looks like we've got some interchanging stories too. 

Page/Jericho, Page/MJF, Moxley/Omega, Cody/Jericho.

They have quite a varied roster in terms of ring work. Especially in the singles department. 

Would be nice if they signed a POWERHOUSE tag team though, I love a good tag team match and a strong dominant monster tag team is great to break up from high flying teams. Private Party are going to surprise a lot of people with their inventive move set too.


----------



## Chrome

Section is live guys. :drose


----------



## Berzerker's Beard

i mean i'm glad WWE finally has a potential competitor, but it still feels exactly the same. it's the same type of wrestling, same type of presentation, same fans chanting, etc.

you have your small indie guys and their suicide dives and flippy moves, your troll/joke characters and their zany antics... but still no larger than life wrestlers. 

it felt like WWE with a different color ring.


----------



## Chan Hung

Chrome said:


> Section is live guys. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GQlM3bt.png" border="0" alt="" title="Rose" class="inlineimg" />


Yesssss!!!!!!!!!!! That Beatles guy will ne marking out


----------



## RealLegend Killer

IMO ppv was good but nothing special. I don't watch BTE and I dunno half of these guys on roster but I thought this will be awesome because everyone was hyping it like it's gonna be better than WM 2001. There was couple of cool moments and surprises but I think AEW tries too much to be WCW. Same ring, same arena lightning, TNT deal, hiring all these WCW legends, nWo wannabes....They should be unique, different and they should create their own stars instead of signing WWE rejects. Also I didn't like tag matches, they were too repetitive, too fast and there was not enough selling. Main event and Cody-Dustin matches were great and it was cool to see Moxley back.


----------



## Erik.

So the rumours are a 200k buy rate!?

That's pretty incredible for a first ever PPV event.


----------



## Chan Hung

Berzerker's Beard said:


> i mean i'm glad WWE finally has a potential competitor, but it still feels exactly the same. it's the same type of wrestling, same type of presentation, same fans chanting, etc.
> 
> you have your small indie guys and their suicide dives and flippy moves, your troll/joke characters and their zany antics... but still no larger than life wrestlers.
> 
> it felt like WWE with a different color ring.


So ur interested in long Orton rest holds and for a quiet silent audience? This felt different and that's a good thing. I agree they could add a couple major giants to their roster but other than that, they're doing good


----------



## sim8

Shaun_27 said:


> sim8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That blade job was excessive too.
> 
> 
> 
> There are two elements here, story and safety.
> 
> For the story; It was a lot of blood, yes, but we have been sensitized a little by not seeing blood in WWE for a while. It all comes down to the question, did it add to the match? My answer is yes. It was fitting for this match and it really added an extra dimension to the match in my opinion. If they start to do it in every match every week (they obviously won't) then I'll have a problem, but for big matches of that want to tell this story, I have no problem really.
> 
> On the topic of safety; anybody who knows the Nigel McGuinness story will cringe a little at any blood in wrestling. I know the documentary changed how I view blood in wrestling, but I trust AEW to look after there performers and I have trust in Earl, Dusty, Cody, the doctor and AEW as a whole to stop the match if they ever felt anyone was in real danger. Put it like this, it's as safe as it ever could be and I'd rather a blade job then wrestlers going hard way to get colour which is completely stupid..
Click to expand...

Yeah story wise, it was fucking great. But after everything we now know and stuff, there is a niggling worry at the back of my mind. 

At the end of the day, i do hope AEW take precautions like you said.

It was a bloody great PPV though


----------



## Chan Hung

Erik. said:


> So the rumours are a 200k buy rate!?
> 
> That's pretty incredible for a first ever PPV event.


Wowwwww...really? That's damn good for this


----------



## Berzerker's Beard

Chan Hung said:


> So ur interested in long Orton rest holds and for a quiet silent audience? This felt different and that's a good thing. I agree they could add a couple major giants to their roster but other than that, they're doing good


how did it feel different?


----------



## sim8

Erik. said:


> So the rumours are a 200k buy rate!?
> 
> That's pretty incredible for a first ever PPV event.


Anyone credible reporting that?


----------



## Erik.

Berzerker's Beard said:


> i mean i'm glad WWE finally has a potential competitor, but it still feels exactly the same. it's the same type of wrestling, same type of presentation, same fans chanting, etc.
> 
> you have your small indie guys and their suicide dives and flippy moves, your troll/joke characters and their zany antics... but still no larger than life wrestlers.
> 
> it felt like WWE with a different color ring.


There are no larger than life wrestlers in 2019.

And any that "potentially" could be considered as one, would be in the company right now that has been around for 50+ years.

It's down to AEW to create theirs. 

But the show yesterday felt nothing like a WWE PPV or event. There was no restricted move sets. There was blood. You ended the PPV with the fans wanting more.



sim8 said:


> Anyone credible reporting that?


Meltzer.

When it comes to The Elite, he could almost be considered credible but I would still take anything he says with a grain of salt.


----------



## bradatar

200k buys is fucking huge holy shit guys we are here for the change in an entire industry!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Platt

Chrome said:


> Section is live guys. :drose


Told everyone patience was the key.


----------



## Erik.

bradatar said:


> 200k buys is fucking huge holy shit guys we are here for the change in an entire industry!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it's legit, that's more than MITB 2011 with Punk/Cena - which was the last non-WM PPV I actually bought.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard

Erik. said:


> There are no larger than life wrestlers in 2019.
> 
> And any that "potentially" could be considered as one, would be in the company right now that has been around for 50+ years.
> 
> It's down to AEW to create theirs.
> 
> But the show yesterday felt nothing like a WWE PPV or event. There was no restricted move sets. There was blood. You ended the PPV with the fans wanting more.


it's exactly like WWE.

two small to medium sized guys with no developed personalities exchanging quick paced, high flying maneuvers from the moment the bell rings... with no pacing or buildup.

it says a lot when asked "what was different?"... the only response is blood.


----------



## Erik.

Berzerker's Beard said:


> it's exactly like WWE.
> 
> two small to medium sized guys with no developed personalities exchanging quick paced, high flying maneuvers from the moment the bell rings... with no pacing or buildup.
> 
> it says a lot when asked "what was different?"... the only response is blood.


It says alot that you watched that PPV and thought it was anything like WWE :lol

Give it a rest buddy, stick to the Network and their relic section.


----------



## sim8

Berzerker's Beard said:


> Erik. said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no larger than life wrestlers in 2019.
> 
> And any that "potentially" could be considered as one, would be in the company right now that has been around for 50+ years.
> 
> It's down to AEW to create theirs.
> 
> But the show yesterday felt nothing like a WWE PPV or event. There was no restricted move sets. There was blood. You ended the PPV with the fans wanting more.
> 
> 
> 
> it's exactly like WWE.
> 
> two small to medium sized guys with no developed personalities exchanging quick paced, high flying maneuvers from the moment the bell rings... with no pacing or buildup.
> 
> it says a lot when asked "what was different?"... the only response is blood.
Click to expand...

What was different from WWE? An invested crowd for starters. There were different styles rather than the same infamous WWE styles throughout the night. And most importantly, there is a deep desire for more after it was over. When was the last time we were clamouring for more after a WWE marathon of a PPV.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard

sim8 said:


> What was different from WWE? An invested crowd for starters. There were different styles rather than the same infamous WWE styles throughout the night. And most importantly, there is a deep desire for more after it was over. When was the last time we were clamouring for more after a WWE marathon of a PPV.


what you're talking about has nothing to do with the production of the show. the fans were invested and excited before the show even began. it's potentially the dawn of a new era in wrestling, so in that respect there was a lot to be excited about.

the fans that made it their business to be there are already loyal to AEW and are dying for them to succeed. of course they were 'clamoring' for more. don't pretend like a new wrestler debuting unexpectedly at the end of a show is something you haven't seen before. 

from a wrestling standpoint and a presentation standpoint, it was very similar to what you get from WWE.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Berzerker's Beard said:


> it's exactly like WWE.
> 
> two small to medium sized guys with no developed personalities exchanging quick paced, high flying maneuvers from the moment the bell rings... with no pacing or buildup.
> 
> it says a lot when asked "what was different?"... the only response is blood.


You’re right - i love the Joshi matches WWE has, and the unique set designs, and the relationship with other promotions like OWE and AAA, and the unscripted promos, and their amazing looking world title, and....

Oh.... wait


----------



## DoolieNoted

I was a little skeptical about how good a show they were going to put on, and despite a couple of meh matches and some 'oops' moments (to be expected at this stage) it was pretty damn good. 


Also, Hikaru Shida. wens3 :book


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DulyNoted said:


> I was a little skeptical about how good a show they were going to put on, and despite a couple of meh matches and some 'oops' moments (to be expected at this stage) it was pretty damn good.
> 
> 
> Also, Hikaru Shida. wens3 :book


Follow her instagram, is all i’m saying


----------



## sim8

Berzerker's Beard said:


> sim8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was different from WWE? An invested crowd for starters. There were different styles rather than the same infamous WWE styles throughout the night. And most importantly, there is a deep desire for more after it was over. When was the last time we were clamouring for more after a WWE marathon of a PPV.
> 
> 
> 
> what you're talking about has nothing to do with the production of the show. the fans were invested and excited before the show even began. it's potentially the dawn of a new era in wrestling, so in that respect there was a lot to be excited about.
> 
> the fans that made it their business to be there are already loyal to AEW and are dying for them to succeed. of course they were 'clamoring' for more. don't pretend like a new wrestler debuting unexpectedly at the end of a show is something you haven't seen before.
> 
> from a wrestling standpoint and a presentation standpoint, it was very similar to what you get from WWE.
Click to expand...

So how do you explain the various different styles we saw at Double or Nothing from each match compared to the sanitized in ring style WWE forces upon their wrestlers?

Yeah sure people were excited before the show but they are still excited AFTER the show. You know why? Because the show was great and left us wanting more. WWE wishes they had the same reaction to their shows.

People aren't loyal to AEW because it promises a change in Wrestling. They are loyal because years of following the elite made us believe they are the real deal. TNA made promises about being the change wrestling needs. NJPW is trying to come to the west yet you dont get this sort of loyalty and excitement for them. Stop trying to make AEW look like they are only successful because WWE sucks. They are successful because they put on a good show with guys who have built up equity over the years.

I don't even hate WWE. It's just not for me. Go enjoy their product if you still can. Good on you. I hope you contribute positively to their falling ratings


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

When does their weekly show start? If it's not confirmed then what are the rumors?


----------



## SparrowPrime

We got our AEW sub section!!!! Thank you mods. I'm sorry we all annoyed you with it. But we thank you


----------



## Chan Hung

This was the Chris Jericho post interview that was posted recently in case anybody wants to see it

https://youtu.be/hkFbjt69Akc


----------



## Liv

That shit was lit


----------



## Berzerker's Beard

sim8 said:


> So how do you explain the various different styles we saw at Double or Nothing from each match compared to the sanitized in ring style WWE forces upon their wrestlers?
> 
> Yeah sure people were excited before the show but they are still excited AFTER the show. You know why? Because the show was great and left us wanting more. WWE wishes they had the same reaction to their shows.
> 
> People aren't loyal to AEW because it promises a change in Wrestling. They are loyal because years of following the elite made us believe they are the real deal. TNA made promises about being the change wrestling needs. NJPW is trying to come to the west yet you dont get this sort of loyalty and excitement for them. Stop trying to make AEW look like they are only successful because WWE sucks. They are successful because they put on a good show with guys who have built up equity over the years.
> 
> I don't even hate WWE. It's just not for me. Go enjoy their product if you still can. Good on you. I hope you contribute positively to their falling ratings


do you think i am a fan of today's WWE? why would you even say that? lol my biggest criticism of last night's show was how similar it was to WWE.

i hope AEW is hugely successful. i hope they change the landscape of wrestling. but they aren't going to do with it workrate and somersaults.


----------



## Taroostyles

It's so obvious that many of the critics didnt even watch the show or if they did couldn't comprehend it. 

This nonsense about flippy shit is beyond false, they showcased a variety of styles and among them was some high flying of course. Look at the card last night:

Jericho/Omega-Hard hitting classic HW
Cody/Dustin-Old school blood war
Bucks/Bros-High flying all action
Womens 6 Tag-Joshi style 

The only matches that were remotely similar were the mens tag matches and they both rocked. They are following a format that WCW used to a T when they had the cruiserweight, tag teams, and main event guys all doing their thing.


----------



## sim8

Berzerker's Beard said:


> sim8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you explain the various different styles we saw at Double or Nothing from each match compared to the sanitized in ring style WWE forces upon their wrestlers?
> 
> Yeah sure people were excited before the show but they are still excited AFTER the show. You know why? Because the show was great and left us wanting more. WWE wishes they had the same reaction to their shows.
> 
> People aren't loyal to AEW because it promises a change in Wrestling. They are loyal because years of following the elite made us believe they are the real deal. TNA made promises about being the change wrestling needs. NJPW is trying to come to the west yet you dont get this sort of loyalty and excitement for them. Stop trying to make AEW look like they are only successful because WWE sucks. They are successful because they put on a good show with guys who have built up equity over the years.
> 
> I don't even hate WWE. It's just not for me. Go enjoy their product if you still can. Good on you. I hope you contribute positively to their falling ratings
> 
> 
> 
> do you think i am a fan of today's WWE? why would you even say that? lol my biggest criticism of last night's show was how similar it was to WWE.
> 
> i hope AEW is hugely successful. i hope they change the landscape of wrestling. but they aren't going to do with it workrate and somersaults.
Click to expand...

Cody vs Dustin was a story through and through.

Young Bucks told the story of fighting from underneath due to ring rust to win.

The stories are there. The workrate helps it look unique against WWE. But it is not solely workrate. Besides PPVs are about workrate. Wait for the tv show to see how they do story telling week to week.


----------



## The XL 2

200K buys would be massive. Even at their peak TNA never came close to that. If they went back to PPV, WWE couldn't do that on any show other than WM and maybe Summerslam and the Royal Rumble.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

BulletClubFangirl said:


> When does their weekly show start? If it's not confirmed then what are the rumors?


around October


----------



## Raye

I guess we kind of got our section, I thought we deserve one outside of Other Wrestling but wotevz


----------



## patpat

TD Stinger said:


> I've said what I said about the HHH stuff last night. I thought it was stupid. I don't mind little shots like the ones at the HOF or at Starrcast but to make a whole production out it on your own show, thus giving a spotlight to HHH? I don't care for it. And the same fans in that arena who were marking over it would be the same fans at the next Takeover marking over HHH, thanking him for giving us NXT. That's my opinion on that.
> 
> I will say one thing I hope they improve upon is the diversity of the roster in terms of size and in ring style. Look at the Best Friends vs. Angelico & Jack Evans match last night. Pretty fun match and all. But by the time that match was up, we had already seen the opening 6 Man Tag with SCU vs. OWE, the BR, Guevara vs. Sabian, etc. And I honestly felt like I was watching the same kind of match and it was still pretty early in the show. Again, the action was good. But I felt like I already saw a similar kind of match.
> 
> To put it this way, when I watch an NXT Takeover, typically all the matches have their own kind of flair and style. But a lot of matches on this card, while good, felt a little too similar. So I hope they can add some beef to their roster soon.
> 
> And lastly, I wanted to poll everyone's opinions on this. They introduced last night a 10 count as opposed to a 5 count in between tags for tag matches, making a fairly big deal about it. I went on a rant about this last night. Because what did we see? The same thing we see every tag team match in every promotion. Where guys stay in the ring together and do double team moves for a minute straight or longer.
> 
> So in one night you introduce a rule, try to make a big deal out of it, and then immediately bury it. I know some people will think I'm being too negative but I hate shit like that. Not the tag action itself. But when you try to act like your rules are so fresh and new and that the mean something and then instantly don't enforce it.
> 
> I would respect them more if they said their is no count in between tags. Because no one enforces it, no one ultimately cares about it, and again, it's meaningless. Rant over, lol.


 Cody said in an interview he did the throne thing because he is a big fan of hhh and loved his WM 30 entrance so he always thought when he has the means he should do something like that and just smash hhh's throne. 
I think sometimes we might just look too much into things, yes it might seem like a shot at wwe. But many noticed then why didn't he did it at Vince? Well maybe because it had nothing to do with being a shot at wwe but his relationship and perception triple H. In the interview he made it clear it was meant for hhh as a Performer, a wrestler not as a COO. And sincerely seen in that way I dont have much problem with it, thing is there was so much drama these last days everyone sees shot everywhere. Some people thought Moxley did an AA and started reading into it to find 838389393 meaning when from this place it was just the most effective way to throw omega. 
I agree with the 10 seconds rules, I feel like it's something they tried and realized it wont work and gave up quick on it. Kenny already explained that despite the very professional look they will have , some things are experimental and they will be testing the water from time to time , it's an example I think. They tried something when they realised it didn't work they dropped it immediately. 
Its their first show and still expereimental 
----‐-----------------
Also cody addressed the price issue for the ppv and said their ppv will be very rare and they will try to make it feel as special and big as possible because it needs to be worth people's money. I like that.


----------



## Erik.

MoxleyMoxx said:


> around October


I always assumed it would beginning of September? 

I thought ALL OUT would lead into weekly television and that's scheduled for August 31st.

Could be wrong of course.


----------



## SMW

MoxleyMoxx said:


> around October


sounds about right. New shows usually debut around that time Sept or Oct.


----------



## Zappers

Not bad PPV. Basically a 205 PPV. 

Things to point out. Funny how Jericho decided not to wear diapers for AEW , but yet graced the WWE for several years wearing them. Probably looked in front of that mirror before the PPV and died. Having him win. Well that just destroyed everything that the entire company has been pushing down the fans throats for several months. The main guy is Jericho. Come on now people. 

The best guy, the most interesting guy in the entire roster is MJF. The only person worth caring about. Will see him on NXT in the upcoming years. Guaranteed. 

Best match of the nigh hands down was the Japanese women. Which is funny in itself. They were the ONLY ones to actually tell a story, ... and they don't even speak English. The main women's match with there main "stars", was no better than anything we have sen before on Impact wrestling. Not even going to pretend to compare to NXT or WWE main roster.

Young Bucks are pretty decent. But it's hard to get invested in a couple of guys 150 pounds soaking wet. As Jim Ross put it. the best tag team in world. tag team wrestling at it's best. Ross basically crapped on every tag match he every saw or called in the history of his career. That was pathetic and embarrassing statement. He should be ashamed of himself. Bottom line Young Bucks are just a series of well orchestrated moves and flips followed to the T. No storytelling, just the exact same thing every match. Its all they know how to do. 

Loved the Cody Rhodes coming out and smashing the HHH and taking a dig. Again, brilliant. Yes, make fun and take a shot at the one guy that has more talent and has done more for the wrestling business than the entire AEW roster times ten. :duck

P.S. - Last point. And it's a serious one. AEW has to tell their refs to look out and take care of the wrestlers. They were amateur hour out there. Nobody checking on anybody. Scary.


----------



## rbl85

Oh a salty WWE mark


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Erik. said:


> I always assumed it would beginning of September?
> 
> I thought ALL OUT would lead into weekly television and that's scheduled for August 31st.
> 
> Could be wrong of course.


99% sure I heard Cody or someone else mention October in one of the many interviews they did in the days leading up to the show, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Beatles123

So......................all we get is a sub-forum, or will it change after TNT? @Chrome ; can you tell us?


----------



## Erik.

MoxleyMoxx said:


> 99% sure I heard Cody or someone else mention October in one of the many interviews they did in the days leading up to the show, but I could be wrong.


Either way, I cannot wait!


----------



## shandcraig

One era to the next


----------



## Jedah

SmackDown moves to Fridays on Fox in October, so if the show is going to take place on Tuesdays, October is when it will probably be.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Only thing Im not a fan of is Sonny. Do we really need the gay agenda be shoved in our faces once again?


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Zappers said:


> Not bad PPV. Basically a 205 PPV.
> 
> Things to point out. Funny how Jericho decided not to wear diapers for AEW , but yet graced the WWE for several years wearing them. Probably looked in front of that mirror before the PPV and died. Having him win. Well that just destroyed everything that the entire company has been pushing down the fans throats for several months. The main guy is Jericho. Come on now people.
> 
> The best guy, the most interesting guy in the entire roster is MJF. The only person worth caring about. Will see him on NXT in the upcoming years. Guaranteed.
> 
> Best match of the nigh hands down was the Japanese women. Which is funny in itself. They were the ONLY ones to actually tell a story, ... and they don't even speak English. The main women's match with there main "stars", was no better than anything we have sen before on Impact wrestling. Not even going to pretend to compare to NXT or WWE main roster.
> 
> Young Bucks are pretty decent. But it's hard to get invested in a couple of guys 150 pounds soaking wet. As Jim Ross put it. the best tag team in world. tag team wrestling at it's best. Ross basically crapped on every tag match he every saw or called in the history of his career. That was pathetic and embarrassing statement. He should be ashamed of himself. Bottom line Young Bucks are just a series of well orchestrated moves and flips followed to the T. No storytelling, just the exact same thing every match. Its all they know how to do.
> 
> Loved the Cody Rhodes coming out and smashing the HHH and taking a dig. Again, brilliant. Yes, make fun and take a shot at the one guy that has more talent and has done more for the wrestling business than the entire AEW roster times ten. :duck
> 
> P.S. - Last point. And it's a serious one. AEW has to tell their refs to look out and take care of the wrestlers. They were amateur hour out there. Nobody checking on anybody. Scary.


Diapers? What are you taking. Lot you salty WWE mark


----------



## Beatles123

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Only thing ok not a fan of is Sonny. Do we really need the gay agenda be shoved in our faces once again?


----------



## shandcraig

The question is is who cares? They are gay and feminine. People need tochange there mind sets and stop fucking worrying about how someone else is.

They wanna be girly so what,itsstill entertainment. We dont habe to like everyone .


Also is everyone seeing my photos? I've been trying to load them from my phone. Its different than on my pc


----------



## patpat

shandcraig said:


> One era to the next


 I love this duo! The most BALLSY guys in the wwe roster back in the days that took their pride and got out , great


----------



## shandcraig

So I really like the belt even all the photos online are crappy until we get official ones. My only wish but it's just being picky is that the middle part had a big global Earth on it with a dub on top of it. But I guess they have the sort of square shaped thing that's representing the ring. 

Its gold and silver, alk i wanted. Also reminds me of njpw belt which is the best belt in the businesses


----------



## Y.2.J

Guys, what a fucking PPV.

What a show.

I watched the pre-show here but to be honest I had to take a step back and close my laptop and watch the show by myself without reading comments especially after seeing the comments for the pre show. The pre show was just a quirky, fun, exciting appetizer to get the fans pumped up. It wasn't amazing, it wasn't shit, it did it's job.

The main show was stunning though. Loved every part of it, every match. Cody's entrance for me was the highlight of the show. Fucking gave me goosebumps smashing that throne. The line is drawn in the sand. What a moment. His moment with Dustin was amazing as well, what a match. Dusty would be proud. Brandi is a goddess too I might add.

Loved to see Dreamer, DDP, FUCKING BRET HART! AND WHAT A FUCKING BEAUTIFUL CHAMPIONSHIP THAT IS. That's something you ought to be proud of to hold as a wrestler.

The Young Bucks & LB are fantastic. Omega & Y2J was fantastic....AND FUCKING MOXLEY IS HERE!

I don't know guys. This doesn't sound feel the same as when TNA started. This actually does feel like a revolution. This feels like a new era. A new boom in wrestling is upon us I feel. I'm so excited.

I'm just so happy that I was here since day one, since the rumours but especially since the rally in January. I love reading some of your guys comments about AEW everyday and this just feels so cool.

Anyways, that's just my 2 cents. Coming off a big high with that show. 
Oh and also, thanks mods and staff for the AEW section!


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Lol it's pretty fucking stupid that AEW vs WWE threads are banned considering Cody is doing shit like this










Like, they want us to make the comparisons. And I think the debates are at the heart and soul of AEW and I think a lot of people simply like that they have the BALLS to do what they're doing. And those debates are good for hype! They help the AEW brand! 

I demand an AEW vs WWE subforum :lol


----------



## patpat

Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> Lol it's pretty fucking stupid that AEW vs WWE threads are banned considering Cody is doing shit like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like, they want us to make the comparisons. And I think the debates are at the heart and soul of AEW and I think a lot of people simply like that they have the BALLS to do what they're doing. And those debates are good for hype! They help the AEW brand!
> 
> I demand an AEW vs WWE subforum :lol


 yeah that's why I can support them they got some big balls without being dumb.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

To get herself fired

Sasha go to the next AEW PPV in August


----------



## shandcraig

I see no point in aew hiring her. She won't create buzz or create business


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

shandcraig said:


> I see no point in aew hiring her. She won't create buzz or create business


What? Sasha is one of the most well known women's wrestlers out there and she's talented. It would be a great signing.


----------



## shandcraig

Theres nothing special about her. Shes a pretty typical generic wrestling girl. What sells aew is there characters


----------



## Chrome

Beatles123 said:


> So......................all we get is a sub-forum, or will it change after TNT? @Chrome ; can you tell us?


It might change after they go on TV, we'll see.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Chrome said:


> It might change after they go on TV, we'll see.


baby steps right


----------



## Death Rider

shandcraig said:


> Theres nothing special about her. Shes a pretty typical generic wrestling girl. What sells aew is there characters


Clearly not seen the boss Sasha banks in nxt. She would be a great get for aew's women division


----------



## Clique

New Thread: https://www.wrestlingforum.com/aew/2394404-all-elite-wrestling-discussion-thread.html#post77295788


----------

